# Silverstone Raven RVZ01 / RVZ02 / ML07 / ML08 / FTZ01 Owners Club



## CaptainZombie

_Hello! Welcome to the Silverstone RAVEN RVZ/ML/FTZ Case Club @ OCN!! There aren't many case clubs here at OCN dedicated to HTPC using this awesome case from Silverstone. If you would like to join the club, post some pics/ description of your build. Once we have enough members, we can become an "Official" club here at OCN._



*Introduction:*
Since the original RAVEN RV01 debuted in 2008, the RAVEN team at SilverStone has demonstrated many times how it can truly define or defy computer enthusiasts' expectations of what a performance PC is capable of in both form and function. For 2014, the team had a new target, which is to exceed and reshape the small form factor landscape with another breakthrough case design. The result of this effort is a new line of case products called RAVEN Z. As the first model, RVZ01 is unlike any SilverStone small form factor cases before it. Utilizing a PCI-E riser and custom designed fans, this slim, 14 liter case is capable of housing the biggest consumer graphics card on the market with superb air cooling performance and the ability to support liquid cooling*. Designed for use in either vertical or horizontal orientation, it can be placed comfortably in any space-constrained environment that requires a powerful PC. For those that have been waiting to make the move to small form factor computing with a truly standout case to build with, the RVZ01 is it.

*Signature RAVEN styling touches*

Support graphics card up to 13 inches
Mini-ITX motherboard & SFX PSU compatible
Maximum performance in slim form factor with support for liquid cooling
Positive air pressure design for excellent cooling/quietness and dust-prevention
Fits in nearly any environment with horizontal or vertical orientation

*Official Website*
http://silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01&area=en&top=C

*Models*
*RVZ01*



Spoiler: more pictures








*ML07*



Spoiler: more pictures





RVZ01, ML07, 2x FTZ01 (unreleased metal case)



*Coming in 2015, RVZ02:*



GTX 970 specs from Lobos


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hi all!

I'm also looking into setting up a RVZ01-based system running a GTX 970. I've been digging around for information, including in this extremely helpful thread, but details on which GTX 970 cards are compatible with the case, and to what degree, are proving elusive.

From the RVZ01 Owners Build Components List and previous posts I get the following:

ASUS GTX970 Strix: can't use the graphics card holder and the corner of the card clashes with the power connector, requiring the power cable to be re-routed outside the case (any card whose circuit board or cooler sticks out immediately past the PCI-E bracket may have similar issues)

EVGA GTX 970 FTW: fits in the graphics card holder and has no issues

EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB: fits in the graphics card holder and has no issues

Zotac GeForce GTX 970: apparently compatible, but no further information provided

MSI Geforce GTX 970: Fits in the case and doesn't clash power connector, but does not fit in the graphics card holder.

Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming: cooler clashes with GPU bracket (can be fitted by modifying the bracket)

GV-N970IXOC-4GD (mini-ITX card): corner of the card may clash with the power connector?

MSI GTX 970 Gaming: fits the graphics card holder and can be installed with a bit of wiggling (just need to tilt the top part with the heatpipes into the case first), according to Slyce. Some other posters suggest that it shouldn't fit due to width (141mm).

So far the issues encountered have either been the cooler clashing with the graphics card holder or the corner of the card clashing with the power.



*Reviews*

*Linus Tech Tips*
*



*
*eTeknix*
*



*
*Xtremehardware (written)*
*Xtremehardware* - Written review of the SilverStone NT06-Pro and Seidon 120V All In One (AIO) cooler inside the RVZ01
*



*
*



*
*



*

*User experiences*
We have setup a Google Docs where owners can add the components and results / experiences. Thanks to user slayerrp!!!









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZkvyW2lTZ2c90tzw_jH4ieyLfq6iyhQzNrgI2CwNEcs/edit#gid=0

*Recommended Components*


Spoiler: List



Power Supplies:

Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W PSU 450W - can power a GTX 780/780ti and with a mild OC 4770k (Silverstone PP05-E flat cable set recommended)
Silverstone ST600F-G 600W PSU (already comes with the flat cable set)
Air Coolers:

Silverstone NT06-Pro
Noctua NH-L12
Cooler Master GeminII M4
Thermalright AXP-100 or AXP-100 Muscle
Zalman CNPS 8900
Water Coolers:

Corsair H55
Antec Kuhler 620
Look at Silverstone watercooling instructions also.

_Custom Water Cooled Setup_
1 Custom Water Cooled build by Djanice

Optical drives:

TEAC BD-W26SS-BM3
SilverStone SOB02
Mainboard, CPU, GPU, RAM

For those components you are pretty much free to choose the components that you like. Any Mini-ITX mainboard will do with a corresponding CPU up to the most highend models like Intels Core i7 series. Look for the Google Doc for user experiences as some combinations will not work or need modifications, which would void the waranty. Be aware of tall components on the mainboard that may interfere with the CPU cooler or CPU coolers that hinder the first of usually two RAM slot to be used.

For graphics cards you can use nearly any full blown highend card, as the length should be no issue. Some coolers on those cards may be higher than the PCI I/O panel on the back, that will interfere with the power socket of the case, like with a ASUS Radeon R9 280X DirectCU II in my build.



*Club Rules*
1: Add picture(s) of your rig.
2: Please respect other members.
3. Use Google Doc to add your system to help have a place to report your experience in short

*Club Members*


Spoiler: List



scorpion49
NikolajXH
CrAzY FiNgErS
Jimhans1
Drerex
gambcl
JimmyB0206
Legi0n
djanice1980
gregplive
Shurtugal
FOXBAT92
Frezo
Mariolillo
PikkonMG
RobH
ethanfel
Grennesa
tdelfin
tonicxo
tmaven
Gravytrain
funnybutrandom
Toade
whoanelly
bloodroses75
maggo
NsLm1
n3umw
Legtom - mATX mobo - http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-owners-club/560_40#post_22016336
RDilux
CrookedHauser
xXMaGNuSXx
Haydius
micnolmad
chhimp
yannis76
DocDigby
Ght10
Nerix
joeaguirre0
Vendari
Ice Reign
AndreaMG
Tir43l



*Please PM me, if your component is not listed or you experienced incompatibilty for a combination of components. I will add your info to this thread.*

*Once a member of the club and you want to represent us, add the following to your signature. I suggest to link to your showroom post. (Permalink on the top right of the specific post)*

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club]:clock: Silverstone Raven RVZ01 Owner's Club :clock:[/URL][/CENTER]


----------



## drunkenvalley

I hope to see some watercooling in this. If I'd not already broken my wallet getting some 290X cards I'd have definitely built a system in this baby.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> I hope to see some watercooling in this. If I'd not already broken my wallet getting some 290X cards I'd have definitely built a system in this baby.


I haven't bought this case yet, but will most likely be pulling the trigger this weekend.

I am hoping to see the same. I was expecting Linus to make a custom build in this case since he has had the case since the beginning of the year. I think he had made some comments of wanting to get a build up by end of January with water cooling.

I don't see those 15mm slim fans being sold on Silverstone's site, wonder if they will place those up for sale.


----------



## Drerex

Can I be in the club? I pulled the trigger last Monday. Will have mine tomorrow. Not doing anything great in the build but it will be a EVGA Z87 Stinger, 4670k, GTX 670, and 8GB of ram. Have been looking forward to this case since the CES 2013. I will be doing a AIO cooler and it will be mounted like it is in the Tiki.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> Can I be in the club? I pulled the trigger last Monday. Will have mine tomorrow. Not doing anything great in the build but it will be a EVGA Z87 Stinger, 4670k, GTX 670, and 8GB of ram. Have been looking forward to this case since the CES 2013. I will be doing a AIO cooler and it will be mounted like it is in the Tiki.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> Can I be in the club? I pulled the trigger last Monday. Will have mine tomorrow. Not doing anything great in the build but it will be a EVGA Z87 Stinger, 4670k, GTX 670, and 8GB of ram. Have been looking forward to this case since the CES 2013. I will be doing a AIO cooler and it will be mounted like it is in the Tiki.


Yup, definitely. I don't have this case yet and I'm still debating if I'm going to get it, but I wanted to create a club thread since this was out and nobody had done so yet.


----------



## Drerex

Cool! Hopefully I can post some picks next week.


----------



## Scorpion49

Here is an assortment of pics from my adventures with this case so far. I'll be taking it back apart as soon as the rest of my parts get in so I will take better pictures (not with my potato phone) at that point.

Da box










Size comparison to my PicoPSU L1 case...










Some goodies


















The risers are black, unlike the ones I saw in reviews which were green!










PSU bracket.. important note: put your 3.5" hard drive on top BEFORE you install it.










Board fitted, the standoffs for the PCU bracket can and will touch the board unless you push them as far away from each other before you secure it.


















Silverstone 25mm fans from my PS07










I was not provided with a screw that fit the GPU bracket so I improvised










Gap between a single slot and the 25mm fans.... I now have a dual slot card in there and it works fine with the 25mm fans as well.










Looking good... it works


















Now to take it all back apart and try to manage cables! This is how she sits for now until my slim drive and GPU come in, then I will take it all apart again and install an AIO cooler on the CPU.


----------



## drunkenvalley

Wow, I'm glad I have no intention of using this case without making my own powersupply cables.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> Wow, I'm glad I have no intention of using this case without making my own powersupply cables.


I think I might do the same. The clutter you see by the PSU is because the Silverstone cables that came with the PSU were too short to reach all of my drives, so I ended up using a molex and a SATA power from an Antec unit that had the same pinouts.


----------



## drunkenvalley

Btw, in this picture...



Are you using 15mm or 25mm fans there?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Thanks Scorpion for posting all those pics man, it helps get an idea how things work in this case.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> Btw, in this picture...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using 15mm or 25mm fans there?


I said right above the picture they are 25mm.


----------



## Doomtomb

Waiting for the ML07. I wish they would make this smaller like the Valve Steam Machine.

Sony Playstation 4 = 12 x 10.8 x 2.1 inches, 4.5 Liters

Microsoft Xbox One = 10.9 x 13.2 x 3 inches, 7 Liters

Valve Steam Machine = 12.4 x 12 x 2.9 inches, 7 Liters

Silverstone Raven RVZ01 = 15 x 13.8 x 4.1 inches, 14 Liters


----------



## CaptainZombie

You guys think we should add the ML07 to this thread too or should that be separate?


----------



## Scorpion49

ML07 is the same basic case with different exterior (kind of like the PS07/TJ08) so I don't see why it can't go in here. I might get one of those when it comes out as I like the look of it better.


----------



## meowth2

great pictures scorpion49


----------



## Scorpion49

So a quick update on temps. I have an HD 7850 OC'd to 1000mhz and the i5 4670k at 4.0ghz with the stock intel fan. During BF4 the max temp I see is 58-60*C GPU and 50-55*C CPU, this is with only one slim 120 over the CPU as an intake and one full size 120 over the GPU as intake (the second fan is disconnected as it was making some bearing noise). Lots of hot air comes out the top so it seems the case works quite well thermally as I expected from a Raven series case.


----------



## NikolajXH

Hi Captain Zombie

If you would be so kind to add these links, I would thank you

Written review
http://www.xtremehardware.com/recensioni/case-e-modding/silverstone-raven-rvz01-e-nt06-pro-videorecensione-analisi-termica-ed-analisi-tecnica-201401239420/

Fast Video-review, complement for the Written review (it's not a ''full'' videoreview, I hadn't time unfortunately







)





Review of the SilverStone NT06-Pro and Seidon 120V All In One (AIO) cooler, inside the RVZ01:
http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooling/air/silverstone-nitrogon-nt06-pro-un-dissipatore-eccelso-per-mini-itx-201402039529/

Maybe you could reorganize the links, showing the written reviews and the videoreviews. It could be more interesting









My system:





As said before, if you need help, measurements, details or something else, I'm happy to help you all.

Have a good day, and thanks for sharing !!


----------



## drunkenvalley

I want to say "nice system", but I can barely see it!







Anyhow, what's the biggest graphics card that'll fit in there you guys reckon?


----------



## NikolajXH

you can fit anything, if you give me the depth of the palit superjet stream, i can tell you yes or not


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolajXH*
> 
> Hi Captain Zombie
> 
> If you would be so kind to add these links, I would thank you
> 
> Written review
> http://www.xtremehardware.com/recensioni/case-e-modding/silverstone-raven-rvz01-e-nt06-pro-videorecensione-analisi-termica-ed-analisi-tecnica-201401239420/
> 
> Fast Video-review, complement for the Written review (it's not a ''full'' videoreview, I hadn't time unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review of the SilverStone NT06-Pro and Seidon 120V All In One (AIO) cooler, inside the RVZ01:
> http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooling/air/silverstone-nitrogon-nt06-pro-un-dissipatore-eccelso-per-mini-itx-201402039529/
> 
> Maybe you could reorganize the links, showing the written reviews and the videoreviews. It could be more interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As said before, if you need help, measurements, details or something else, I'm happy to help you all.
> 
> Have a good day, and thanks for sharing !!


Hi Nikolaj, I added your links to the review section. That is a bummer to read about the Seidon being loud, but I wonder if its that AIO in general. I have an H60 that I have placed in several cases in various positions, never had any noise issues from the pump. I wonder if the H60 would give similar issues crammed in such a small space with the rad up top. I read somewhere else too that a guy had placed an AIO to the roof and the noise levels were unbearable.

Hearing the noise level issues from the PSU and an AIO in this case sort has me leaning going with the 250D for my build as I know what I'm getting with that case.

Hoping to hear more from others using this case.


----------



## Scorpion49

Bout to see a big card go in this thing, my Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X is out for delivery.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Bout to see a big card go in this thing, my Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X is out for delivery.


This will be interesting to get your feedback on the noise levels between the 290X, PSU, and if you put that AIO in.


----------



## Gah Duma

Would a video card with an Accelero Extreme 3 fit?


----------



## Scorpion49

Two of those will be quiet, the PSU will just get louder







I'll take a video so you can hear it for yourself.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gah Duma*
> 
> Would a video card with an Accelero Extreme 3 fit?


I don't think it would even with no side fans.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Two of those will be quiet, the PSU will just get louder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a video so you can hear it for yourself.


Please do, would love to hear the noise levels. I have never heard how loud that PSU can get, should be interesting.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Please do, would love to hear the noise levels. I have never heard how loud that PSU can get, should be interesting.


Well the GPU is here... swapped it out right quick. Got a bundle deal on fleabay for the 290 and an R7 250 for $569! Fit is perfect, no issues at all.


----------



## CrAzY FiNgErS

Hello all! I haven't built a PC in about 14 years, but I had to get back into it once I saw Valve's Steam Machine Beta. I knew a prebuilt system wasn't for me. I just needed the right case to come along to get me some decent power and to use with my HDTV.

Fortunately RVZ01 came along at the right time as I am now a proud owner of this beautiful case.

All my parts are in and it is rather similar to the beta Steam Machine specs.
Here it is:

RVZ01
i7 4770k
Cooler Master Seidon 120v
Gigabyte GA Z87N WiFi ITX
16 gigs Crucial Ballistix Sport Ram
EVGA GTX 780
1 TB Seagate SSHD
SFX 450 G PSU
PP05-E Short Flat PSU cables

I will take pics of my parts and post them in this thread soon. This forum was recommended by the fellow I bought my GTX 780 off of. He said this was a very helpful community so I took his word for it and joined.

The only thing I am nervous about is applying my thermal paste correctly and placing my Seidon 120v on top of my CPU. I have read that putting 2mm pea sized ammount in the center of CPU and applying a certain ammount of pressure when placing my cooler on is the right way, but I don't want to put too little or too much paste on. I still have to read what Cooler Master says about it.

My aim is to have this build done by this Sunday or into early next week. Hopefully I don't run into any snags.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrAzY FiNgErS*
> 
> Hello all! I haven't built a PC in about 14 years, but I had to get back into it once I saw Valve's Steam Machine Beta. I knew a prebuilt system wasn't for me. I just needed the right case to come along to get me some decent power and to use with my HDTV.
> 
> Fortunately RVZ01 came along at the right time as I am now a proud owner of this beautiful case.
> 
> All my parts are in and it is rather similar to the beta Steam Machine specs.
> Here it is:
> 
> RVZ01
> i7 4770k
> Cooler Master Seidon 120v
> Gigabyte GA Z87N WiFi ITX
> 16 gigs Crucial Ballistix Sport Ram
> EVGA GTX 780
> 1 TB Seagate SSHD
> SFX 450 G PSU
> PP05-E Short Flat PSU cables
> 
> I will take pics of my parts and post them in this thread soon. This forum was recommended by the fellow I bought my GTX 780 off of. He said this was a very helpful community so I took his word for it and joined.
> 
> The only thing I am nervous about is applying my thermal paste correctly and placing my Seidon 120v on top of my CPU. I have read that putting 2mm pea sized ammount in the center of CPU and applying a certain ammount of pressure when placing my cooler on is the right way, but I don't want to put too little or too much paste on. I still have to read what Cooler Master says about it.
> 
> My aim is to have this build done by this Sunday or into early next week. Hopefully I don't run into any snags.


Nice setup!

As far as the Seidon, yes a pea sized amount will be fine. For Ivy/Haswell chips with paste under the IHS I prefer to apply a small line matching where the CPU die actually is instead of a pea sized glob but that is just me. Just make sure you tighten it down well and you should have no problems, although I would advise testing the system with the Intel heatsink just to verify operation before you put everything together since this is such a small case to build in and it would be a lot of effort to take it apart if something isn't working.


----------



## CrAzY FiNgErS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Nice setup!
> 
> As far as the Seidon, yes a pea sized amount will be fine. For Ivy/Haswell chips with paste under the IHS I prefer to apply a small line matching where the CPU die actually is instead of a pea sized glob but that is just me. Just make sure you tighten it down well and you should have no problems, although I would advise testing the system with the Intel heatsink just to verify operation before you put everything together since this is such a small case to build in and it would be a lot of effort to take it apart if something isn't working.


Well that would mean I would have to apply thermal paste to the CPU twice? Once for stock heatsink and fan and then for the Seidon? Then clean it off after removing the stock heatsink and fan, only to reapply the paste again. Plus I would have to put heatsink brackets on underside of mb twice and secure mb with screws twice too,no?
I am a newb at building computers, but am I missing something or does that sound like a long process to go through as well? Serious question no sarcasm, but is there an easier way to verify that the CPU is working and seated properly?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrAzY FiNgErS*
> 
> Well that would mean I would have to apply thermal paste to the CPU twice? Once for stock heatsink and fan and then for the Seidon? Then clean it off after removing the stock heatsink and fan, only to reapply the paste again. Plus I would have to put heatsink brackets on underside of mb twice and secure mb with screws teice too,no?
> I am a newb about building computer, bu am I missing something or does that sound like a long process to go through as well? Serious question no sarcasm, but is there an easier to verify that the CPU is working and seated properly?


Stock heatsink comes with some pre-applied to the bottom of it if you bought it new. It also does not use any brackets, you just pop the pins in. What I'm saying is to test the system outside of the case first.


----------



## CrAzY FiNgErS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Stock heatsink comes with some pre-applied to the bottom of it if you bought it new. It also does not use any brackets, you just pop the pins in. What I'm saying is to test the system outside of the case first.


Ok thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Master__Shake

gonna reserve my spot right here









NCIX has em on back order though


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well the GPU is here... swapped it out right quick. Got a bundle deal on fleabay for the 290 and an R7 250 for $569! Fit is perfect, no issues at all.


Awesome deal there on getting both cards for under $600. How's everything running in your system now that the 290 is in there?

Did you end up also placing your AIO?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Awesome deal there on getting both cards for under $600. How's everything running in your system now that the 290 is in there?
> 
> Did you end up also placing your AIO?


No I didn't, my replacement fan for the PSU should be here tomorrow according to the tracking so I'm going to take it all out at once. I'll tell you what, running this PSU at 75%+ load with the 290 that little puppy screams. Tomorrow I'll take a before and after video of the fan noise and post it up.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> No I didn't, my replacement fan for the PSU should be here tomorrow according to the tracking so I'm going to take it all out at once. I'll tell you what, running this PSU at 75%+ load with the 290 that little puppy screams. Tomorrow I'll take a before and after video of the fan noise and post it up.


I found an older post that a guy had posted his idle and load noise from the PSU and it didn't sound to bad. Look forward to your video.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

you guys should add your names
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club


----------



## Jimhans1

I guess I should post these photos here also. 


Thanks for adding me.


----------



## Scorpion49

Well the USPS is crap as usual, I sat here all day waiting and they just pretended I wasn't home and didn't even bother to try to deliver my packages. The website says they left a notice but they didn't even do that. Now I have to wait until Tuesday to get them since Monday is a holiday.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well the USPS is crap as usual, I sat here all day waiting and they just pretended I wasn't home and didn't even bother to try to deliver my packages. The website says they left a notice but they didn't even do that. Now I have to wait until Tuesday to get them since Monday is a holiday.


Go to the local office and tell them you want it, they should let you pick it up there!!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Go to the local office and tell them you want it, they should let you pick it up there!!


Not until the next business day they won't, its still on a truck driving around town right now. This exact situation has happened at least 30 times to me, and the last driver got fired because of it she got so many complaints. USPS is garbage service all around and if I don't have to use them for shipping I avoid it.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Not until the next business day they won't, its still on a truck driving around town right now. This exact situation has happened at least 30 times to me, and the last driver got fired because of it she got so many complaints. USPS is garbage service all around and if I don't have to use them for shipping I avoid it.


Chase that truck down. LOL! I would call the post office and ask them where that truck is at and that you want your stuff. hahahaha


----------



## mistermagic

looks good! but the outside is made of plastic? hard to tell


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolajXH*
> 
> Hi Captain Zombie
> 
> If you would be so kind to add these links, I would thank you
> 
> Written review
> http://www.xtremehardware.com/recensioni/case-e-modding/silverstone-raven-rvz01-e-nt06-pro-videorecensione-analisi-termica-ed-analisi-tecnica-201401239420/
> 
> Review of the SilverStone NT06-Pro and Seidon 120V All In One (AIO) cooler, inside the RVZ01:
> http://www.xtremehardware.com/cooling/air/silverstone-nitrogon-nt06-pro-un-dissipatore-eccelso-per-mini-itx-201402039529/
> 
> As said before, if you need help, measurements, details or something else, I'm happy to help you all.
> 
> Have a good day, and thanks for sharing !!




Nikolaj, Jimhans and I were wondering how you got the Seidon AIO mounted to the top of the case? He tried 4 different AIO's and none of them will fit properly.

Also, at the top of the cooler and fan, why did you use zip ties? When you tested this, was the top of the case closed with the cooler properly mounted to the top of the panel?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistermagic*
> 
> looks good! but the outside is made of plastic? hard to tell


Yeah, the RVZ01 is made of plastic. All of the Raven series is made of plastic.


----------



## CrAzY FiNgErS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> 
> 
> Nikolaj, Jimhans and I were wondering how you got the Seidon AIO mounted to the top of the case? He tried 4 different AIO's and none of them will fit properly.
> Yeah, the RVZ01 is made of plastic. All of the Raven series is made of plastic.


Well I hope the Seidon 120v fits because its the one I bought and was recommended to fit inside this case. Of the 4 AIO's your friend tried was one of them the Seidon 120v?

I start building this tomorrow so I guess I will find out.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrAzY FiNgErS*
> 
> Well I hope the Seidon 120v fits because its the one I bought and was recommended to fit inside this case. Of the 4 AIO's your friend tried was one of them the Seidon 120v?
> 
> I start building this tomorrow so I guess I will find out.


Jim said that he tried the Seidon and couldn't get it to fit right. He is going to take a look again.

I have this case, the 450W PSU, and a SSD sitting in my Newegg cart just waiting for me to pull the trigger. If an AIO won't work on top of the CPU that really stinks.


----------



## Gruffle

AIO Systems will fit inside the RVZ01 if the total height of the cooler does not exceed 83mm. The total height being waterblock, radiator and fan(s).



Also I will be getting one soon!

EDIT: Motherboards like the Asus ROG Impact and Asus Z87I-PRO will have issues with AIO systems most likely due to the vertical VRM daughter card. Just a thought if your friend was trying with one of those boards I guess.


----------



## NikolajXH

Hi Guys. I'll return to home tomorrow. If you read the 2 reviews, you will find the mounting procedure, the issues and noise levels. With the P8Z77I-DLX, the Seidon 120V and the NTO6-PRO aren't Perfectly Compatible but You Can Mod the mounting brackets at Your purpose


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrAzY FiNgErS*
> 
> Well I hope the Seidon 120v fits because its the one I bought and was recommended to fit inside this case. Of the 4 AIO's your friend tried was one of them the Seidon 120v?
> 
> I start building this tomorrow so I guess I will find out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gruffle*
> 
> AIO Systems will fit inside the RVZ01 if the total height of the cooler does not exceed 83mm. The total height being waterblock, radiator and fan(s).
> 
> 
> 
> Also I will be getting one soon!
> 
> EDIT: Motherboards like the Asus ROG Impact and Asus Z87I-PRO will have issues with AIO systems most likely due to the vertical VRM daughter card. Just a thought if your friend was trying with one of those boards I guess.


Hey guys,

Yes, the Seidon 120 was one, also tried an H50, Tundra 02, and Zalman 310. And tried them all on both an Impact and a Z77E-ITX, in every situation, the tubing is either not flexible enough, or the tubing is so long, that you can't tuck enough to close the panel. I even tried mounting the rad directly to the side panel, and using the skinny fan included with the case just to make the whole setup as skinny as possible. I am going to attempt the seidon again on Sunday. But I have a pretty full plate, so it won't be till later in the evening/night.


----------



## CrAzY FiNgErS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Yes, the Seidon 120 was one, also tried an H50, Tundra 02, and Zalman 310. And tried them all on both an Impact and a Z77E-ITX, in every situation, the tubing is either not flexible enough, or the tubing is so long, that you can't tuck enough to close the panel. I even tried mounting the rad directly to the side panel, and using the skinny fan included with the case just to make the whole setup as skinny as possible. I am going to attempt the seidon again on Sunday. But I have a pretty full plate, so it won't be till later in the evening/night.


My mb is a Gigabyte Ga Z87 N WiFi and the Seidon 120v was recommended by mkenyon on NeoGaf in the build a PC 2014 thread. As a matter of fact mkenyon is in charge of all the SFF examples. He is why I have this case and bought some of the other parts. He pretty much guarantees that if you follow his parts guide that they will all fit and work together with this case. Under the cooler section he has the Seidon 120v or the H60 as being able to fit in this case. His mb choices are the GA Z87N WiFi or the Maximus 6 Impact.

I hope I don't have trouble with this build as it's been 14 years since I built my last computer. When I lay all my parts out and get started today I will share some pictures. I am excited and nervous at the same time. Wish me luck.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I pulled the trigger last night ordering off of Newegg. I plan to head to Microcenter or Fry's Tuesday to pick up an SSD and a motherboard. My motherboard choices are kind of slim since I'm sticking with the 2500K and really didn't want to spend a lot on one since next year I'll probably be upgrading my CPU/Mobo.

I already know that the ASRock Z77E and ASUS P8z77 are the two best boards of that list. Any other recommendations? The Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI falls around the same price range as those too also.

Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI
Gigabyte GA-H61N
ASRock H77M-I
ASRock Z77E-I
ASUS P8H61-I
ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe


----------



## hyp36rmax

Wow, some of you guys have been having a challenge with the AIO's. Anyone try a Swiftech h220 or the Coolermaster equivalent (is it even out yet)?

I look forward to the custom water-cooled setups some of you guys will come up with. The challenge is truly tempting me to jump on board hahaha


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Wow, some of you guys have been having a challenge with the AIO's. Anyone try a Swiftech h220 or the Coolermaster equivalent (is it even out yet)?
> 
> I look forward to the custom water-cooled setups some of you guys will come up with. The challenge is truly tempting me to jump on board hahaha


I only tried the AIO because I'm knee deep into 3 different custom loop caselabs builds right now, and I had them here from past builds. I'm thinking, since I have a spare DDC 35X that I'll try and do a full wc loop for this little thing also, since the case has a mount just for it!!


----------



## CrAzY FiNgErS

Okay here are my parts.


I am getting a late start due to other circumstances, but maybe I can do this without too many complications.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I only tried the AIO because I'm knee deep into 3 different custom loop caselabs builds right now, and I had them here from past builds. I'm thinking, since I have a spare DDC 35X that I'll try and do a full wc loop for this little thing also, since the case has a mount just for it!!


That would be awesome to see a full custom loop in the RVZ01. Which DDC Pump would you recommend?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrAzY FiNgErS*
> 
> Okay here are my parts.
> 
> 
> I am getting a late start due to other circumstances, but maybe I can do this without too many complications.


Looks like you have the making of an awesome build there. Please post pics and impressions, especially if you can get that AIO working.

My order has shipped from Newegg, hoping its here by Wednesday. I wish they had the Silverstone flat cables in stock for the PSU, but they did not when I ordered.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That would be awesome to see a full custom loop in the RVZ01. Which DDC Pump would you recommend?
> Looks like you have the making of an awesome build there. Please post pics and impressions, especially if you can get that AIO working.
> 
> My order has shipped from Newegg, hoping its here by Wednesday. I wish they had the Silverstone flat cables in stock for the PSU, but they did not when I ordered.


You can order the flat cables directly from Silverstone!


----------



## CrAzY FiNgErS

Okay, I didn't finish my build tonight, because I am at a stand still and am wondering what to do. I took the Silverstone 120mm fan off the top horizontal cover to make way for the CM Seidon fan and radiator combo. I put the extra fan next to the other preinstalled case fan on the bottom. So I can attempt to use both on the graphics card.

The water block requires a fan header for power, but now I will need a place for 4 connections. Something I do not have as my mb has only 2 fan headers. I have one y adaptor that Silverstone included with the case but that still leaves me short one power source for one of the fans.

I guess I could compromise and use the y adaptor on the radiator fan in conjunction with only one case fan and put them both under the CPU fan header. Then leave the sys fan header for powering the water block? Does anyone have any suggestions how to tackle this?

Then with the y adaptor cable is it safe to mix 2 different fans? As the config I suggested are the CM Seidon fan paired with 1 Silverstone fan. Also would this overload my fan header causing it not to work/overload or short out?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrAzY FiNgErS*
> 
> Okay, I didn't finish my build tonight, because I am at a stand still and am wondering what to do. I took the Silverstone 120mm fan off the top horizontal cover to make way for the CM Seidon fan and radiator combo. I put the extra fan next to the other preinstalled case fan on the bottom. So I can attempt to use both on the graphics card.
> 
> The water block requires a fan header for power, but now I will need a place for 4 connections. Something I do not have as my mb has only 2 fan headers. I have one y adaptor that Silverstone included with the case but that still leaves me short one power source for one of the fans.
> 
> I guess I could compromise and use the y adaptor on the radiator fan in conjunction with only one case fan and put them both under the CPU fan header. Then leave the sys fan header for powering the water block? Does anyone have any suggestions how to tackle this?
> 
> Then with the y adaptor cable is it safe to mix 2 different fans? As the config I suggested are the CM Seidon fan paired with 1 Silverstone fan. Also would this overload my fan header causing it not to work/overload or short out?


Right now, I would say use the CPU fan header for the pump/and rad fan with the splitter, and then use only one other fan on second header and TEST FIT to make sure you can actually close the side panel with that rad and fan on the side!!!!

Most fan headers marked "CPU FAN" can usually take a total power draw of 1 amp, or, 12 watts total. Secondary fan headers usually cannot take as much, normally 6-10 watts.

Unless your fans are the 6000rpm 120mmx38mm Deltas, 2-3 fans on the CPU header should be ok.


----------



## Scorpion49

From what I understand you need to use the thin fan on the radiator to make it work. It says so right in the manual. It shows the radiator attached to the door and the fan underneath.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> From what I understand you need to use the thin fan on the radiator to make it work. It says so right in the manual. It shows the radiator attached to the door and the fan underneath.


Been there, done that. It's not the thickness of the device honestly, it's the dang tubing that's the issue so far.


----------



## xxroxx

Meh. This case it's just too big for it's purpose and it doesn't even accomplish everything it's meant to. Nice design, tho.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrAzY FiNgErS*
> 
> Okay, I didn't finish my build tonight, because I am at a stand still and am wondering what to do. I took the Silverstone 120mm fan off the top horizontal cover to make way for the CM Seidon fan and radiator combo. I put the extra fan next to the other preinstalled case fan on the bottom. So I can attempt to use both on the graphics card.
> 
> The water block requires a fan header for power, but now I will need a place for 4 connections. Something I do not have as my mb has only 2 fan headers. I have one y adaptor that Silverstone included with the case but that still leaves me short one power source for one of the fans.
> 
> I guess I could compromise and use the y adaptor on the radiator fan in conjunction with only one case fan and put them both under the CPU fan header. Then leave the sys fan header for powering the water block? Does anyone have any suggestions how to tackle this?
> 
> Then with the y adaptor cable is it safe to mix 2 different fans? As the config I suggested are the CM Seidon fan paired with 1 Silverstone fan. Also would this overload my fan header causing it not to work/overload or short out?


CrAzY FiNgErS, does the panel then close down for you with the AIO in there?

On my current mobo, I have several Y splitters and have had no issues at all. At one point, I was using Y splitters on all the fan headers because I had so many fans.


----------



## CrAzY FiNgErS

My build got interrupted due to family life, but I will attempt to put the Seidon on tonight time permitting. I will take a look but I think the Seidon fan is nearly as thin as the silverstone fan. Also another question. Would it matter how I situate the water block. Right now I am thinking it might be best to put the tubing side next to my ram slots and shove tubing towards PSU.


----------



## Drerex

Got my build together. Love the case.


----------



## Jinglesassy

Hows your cpu and gpu temperatures drerex? Curious with such a small enclosure. Also how is the noise?


----------



## CrAzY FiNgErS

Looks great. Nice and clean. How'd you fit that AIO in there? I still have to put my Seidon in my build, but it looks like I won't get to it till tomorrow or later in the week. I was thinking of putting the rad tubes on my ram side and situate my water block that way. Then shove the tubes towards psu and HDD. Unless the copper bottom can only go on one way?


----------



## CrAzY FiNgErS

I may make my way to Microcenter and buy another y adapter. So I can make use of my extra fan. Then I could have the 2 fans from graphics card bay hooked to sys fan. Then the water block and rad fan hooked up to the CPU fan header.


----------



## Drerex

To be honest the CPU stays pretty cool. It runs idle around 28 Degrees and Load at around 62 Degrees. The noise is pretty quiet as well. Running a Gelid Slim 12 fan in a pull config. As for mounting it, I mount the pump so the tube connectors are at the bottom, then I wrap the tubes around the pump and tie wrap the tubes to the top portion of the pump bracket. See pic below for example. I also have a Falcon Northwest Tiki and thats how I learned to mount the AIO. I think the Asetek coolers are best for these mounting options. So if you are getting a CM Seidon 120, it shouldn't be that hard then.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> To be honest the CPU stays pretty cool. It runs idle around 28 Degrees and Load at around 62 Degrees. The noise is pretty quiet as well. Running a Gelid Slim 12 fan in a pull config. As for mounting it, I mount the pump so the tube connectors are at the bottom, then I wrap the tubes around the pump and tie wrap the tubes to the top portion of the pump bracket. See pic below for example. I also have a Falcon Northwest Tiki and thats how I learned to mount the AIO. I think the Asetek coolers are best for these mounting options. So if you are getting a CM Seidon 120, it shouldn't be that hard then.


I'll be giving it another go with the Seidon tonight, if they fit in the tiki, it "should" fit in the rvz, since they actually share the same chassis, Silverstone makes the tiki for FNW.


----------



## Drerex

Agree. The Seidon will work. The biggest factor is what memory you are using. I had G.skill Tridents and they were getting in the way. In the picture above, I just slapped in some Kingston Hyper Xs and it fit fine. Since then I pulled the top pieces (The red portion) of the Tridents off and put them back into the Raven. They now fit with the top portion of the Tridents removed. 25mm fan will not work in with the rad though. It needs to be 15mm or less.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well the USPS is crap as usual, I sat here all day waiting and they just pretended I wasn't home and didn't even bother to try to deliver my packages. The website says they left a notice but they didn't even do that. Now I have to wait until Tuesday to get them since Monday is a holiday.


Mine do this quite frequently, so I make it a habit to put a hold on it at the office so I can just pick up packages on my lunch break. I've complained countless times as well both to the mail man that delivers in our neighborhood as well as the post office. They don't seem to care.

Also, waiting for the ML07 here, or I may break down and grab the RVZ01, I'm not sure. I'm not a huge fan of the raven series, but the case doesn't look that bad.


----------



## tmaven

Yeeey, still nothing in Europe (Czech Republic).

Me and my dremel will fit corsair h80 in it! (Or maybe H105/100)


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> To be honest the CPU stays pretty cool. It runs idle around 28 Degrees and Load at around 62 Degrees. The noise is pretty quiet as well. Running a Gelid Slim 12 fan in a pull config. As for mounting it, I mount the pump so the tube connectors are at the bottom, then I wrap the tubes around the pump and tie wrap the tubes to the top portion of the pump bracket. See pic below for example. I also have a Falcon Northwest Tiki and thats how I learned to mount the AIO. I think the Asetek coolers are best for these mounting options. So if you are getting a CM Seidon 120, it shouldn't be that hard then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> Agree. The Seidon will work. The biggest factor is what memory you are using. I had G.skill Tridents and they were getting in the way. In the picture above, I just slapped in some Kingston Hyper Xs and it fit fine. Since then I pulled the top pieces (The red portion) of the Tridents off and put them back into the Raven. They now fit with the top portion of the Tridents removed. 25mm fan will not work in with the rad though. It needs to be 15mm or less.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> Agree. The Seidon will work. The biggest factor is what memory you are using. I had G.skill Tridents and they were getting in the way. In the picture above, I just slapped in some Kingston Hyper Xs and it fit fine. Since then I pulled the top pieces (The red portion) of the Tridents off and put them back into the Raven. They now fit with the top portion of the Tridents removed. 25mm fan will not work in with the rad though. It needs to be 15mm or less.


Thanks for the pic and showing how you got the cooler in here.

So the H60 should hopefully fit here then if I can tie the hoses down like you have. I have corsair vengeance for ram so hoping those heat sinks don't get in the way, but I do also have some Kingston Hyper X's that I can toss back in here.


----------



## Drerex

Hope the install goes well Captain! Post some pics once you are done.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> Hope the install goes well Captain! Post some pics once you are done.


Thanks, I'll post some pics when everything comes in on Thursday. I have to get an SSD and pick a mobo before then.

Did you take out the housing where the riser and GPU sit? I notice in your pic that its not there.


----------



## Drerex

That pic of the Tiki was one I just grabbed off of the Internet.







The one I own is the one I built for my daughter. You can see the build thread here - http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2028492


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> That pic of the Tiki was one I just grabbed off of the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I own is the one I built for my daughter. You can see the build thread here - http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2028492


Ahhh ok, I didn't know that was the Tiki. I had no clue the Raven design layout was same/similar to the Tiki, thanks.


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Ahhh ok, I didn't know that was the Tiki. I had no clue the Raven design layout was same/similar to the Tiki, thanks.


NP! To be honest, I believe the RVZ01 is what evolved from the Tiki.


----------



## NikolajXH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> 
> 
> Nikolaj, Jimhans and I were wondering how you got the Seidon AIO mounted to the top of the case? He tried 4 different AIO's and none of them will fit properly.
> 
> Also, at the top of the cooler and fan, why did you use zip ties? When you tested this, was the top of the case closed with the cooler properly mounted to the top of the panel?
> Yeah, the RVZ01 is made of plastic. All of the Raven series is made of plastic.


So, what's the update? Have you followed the review's tips and photos?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> NP! To be honest, I believe the RVZ01 is what evolved from the Tiki.


That is cool, I had no clue that the Tiki existed until you guys were talking about it. I love what you did with your daughters build, that is quite awesome. Did you ever post that here on OCN?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolajXH*
> 
> In allegato Honey, aspetto i Said
> 
> So, what's the update? Have you followed the review's tips and photos?


Yeah, I have watched and read your reviews. I'm waiting on my case and SFX PSU to arrive this Thursday so then I can put my build together. Not sure if any of the other guys here got any further with their builds. I plan to pickup my mobo and SSD today.

Hopefully I should have some feedback of my own later in the week, going to try this with an H60.

I was over at Hardforum, the hate/complaints towards this case is crazy. People wanted this to be an even slimmer case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

A guy on this web site actually got a full ATX PSU in the RVZ01 @ 170mm long, so maybe a Silverstone ATX 140mm PSU could fit in here with some work.

http://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2049244

His specs:
Quote:


> CPU:i5 4670k＠4.1Ghz)
> RAM: CORSAIR DDR3 1600 CL8 8GB*2
> MB: ASROCK Z87E-ITX
> VGB: GIGA GTX 660
> SSD: *** 840PRO 256GB & SANDISK ULTRA PLUS 256GB
> HDD: HGST 2.5inch 1.5tb 5400RPM
> PSU: SUPER FLOWER GOLDER SILENT FANLESS PSU (ATX SIZE)
> CPU COOLER: scythe 2 rev2b+geild slim12


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> A guy on this web site actually got a full ATX PSU in the RVZ01 @ 170mm long, so maybe a Silverstone ATX 140mm PSU could fit in here with some work.
> 
> http://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2049244
> 
> His specs:


HOLY COW! Haha, now that was an accomplishment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That is cool, I had no clue that the Tiki existed until you guys were talking about it. I love what you did with your daughters build, that is quite awesome. Did you ever post that here on OCN?


Thanks Captain!

Yeah my daughter plays on it every time she gets the chance. That is one of my favorite cases. I actually won that PC in the EVGA Scavenger Hunt back in 2012 and was blown away how small the case was. Since then I have been building SFF PCs because of how powerful they can be now. When I noticed that Silverstone was coming out with the RVZ01, I knew I was getting it as soon as it was available. I am also a proud owner of the Ncase M1, FT03 Mini, and prodigy as well. Out of all of them cases, I got to say that the RVZ01 is one of my favorites. The M1 is a sweet case and is also one of my favorites but I like how slim the RVZ is.

Never posted the Tiki rebuild on OCN since I do a lot of my postings over at the EVGA forums. Thought is was time to get my post count up over here since I have been a member since 2011.







So I will be around here more often.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> HOLY COW! Haha, now that was an accomplishment.
> Thanks Captain!
> 
> Yeah my daughter plays on it every time she gets the chance. That is one of my favorite cases. I actually won that PC in the EVGA Scavenger Hunt back in 2012 and was blown away how small the case was. Since then I have been building SFF PCs because of how powerful they can be now. When I noticed that Silverstone was coming out with the RVZ01, I knew I was getting it as soon as it was available. I am also a proud owner of the Ncase M1, FT03 Mini, and prodigy as well. Out of all of them cases, I got to say that the RVZ01 is one of my favorites. The M1 is a sweet case and is also one of my favorites but I like how slim the RVZ is.
> 
> Never posted the Tiki rebuild on OCN since I do a lot of my postings over at the EVGA forums. Thought is was time to get my post count up over here since I have been a member since 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will be around here more often.


No problem at all. I bet once people get their hands on this case in the coming months, I can only imagine the mods that will probably be done to this thing. Pretty exciting. I'd try to shoehorn my HX750 in there and use a dremel for the 80mm making it into 120mm but I need to use my 3.5" HDD which sits on the SFX PSU bracket.

I love my SG10 case, but for the living room I'd prefer to have something the size of the RVZ01 where it can go on a shelf and not stick out as much as the SG10 does.

The Ncase M1 looks like a very nice case to work with and hopefully they get that thing in mass production down the road.

I think people would really appreciate your Tiki build here on OCN, I say go for it.


----------



## hartofwave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Wow, some of you guys have been having a challenge with the AIO's. Anyone try a Swiftech h220 or the Coolermaster equivalent (is it even out yet)?
> 
> I look forward to the custom water-cooled setups some of you guys will come up with. The challenge is truly tempting me to jump on board hahaha


i am interested in the cooler master one too, the tubes come out the top and height my biggest concern. the h220 seems to be more likely, but the way the res in the pump block on the cooler master really appeals to me.


----------



## Scorpion49

Well, I don't think I'm ever getting my PSU fan unless I order another. USPS has no idea where my package is at all and basically told me to go pound sand.


----------



## OrphaGn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> Waiting for the ML07. I wish they would make this smaller like the Valve Steam Machine.
> 
> Sony Playstation 4 = 12 x 10.8 x 2.1 inches, 4.5 Liters
> 
> Microsoft Xbox One = 10.9 x 13.2 x 3 inches, 7 Liters
> 
> Valve Steam Machine = 12.4 x 12 x 2.9 inches, 7 Liters
> 
> Silverstone Raven RVZ01 = 15 x 13.8 x 4.1 inches, 14 Liters


Are these the external measurements?


----------



## Shurtugal

Hey guys, thinking of changing my rig into an ITX using this case, and I just have a few questions.
Firstly, does the Silverstone NT06-Pro Cooler fit in this?
Do the long Gigabyte cards fit in this case? (292mm) If so, do they take up the spot for the slim DVD Drive?
And lastly, will the 450w Silverstone SFX PSU be enough to power a 290/770 with an i5, nothing overclocked? Cheers!!


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurtugal*
> 
> Hey guys, thinking of changing my rig into an ITX using this case, and I just have a few questions.
> Firstly, does the Silverstone NT06-Pro Cooler fit in this?
> Do the long Gigabyte cards fit in this case? (292mm) If so, do they take up the spot for the slim DVD Drive?
> And lastly, will the 450w Silverstone SFX PSU be enough to power a 290/770 with an i5, nothing overclocked? Cheers!!


If the cooler fits, it is going to be tight. The dimensions look like they are within the limits but so many things can be a factor. Memory size, cable flexibility, etc.. The Gigabyte GPU should fit. I can almost get my Kingpin 780 Ti to fit but the GPU power cables and the PSU extension cable doesn't let me and that is one huge card. The Gigabyte with the Windforce should work. Also, the slim optical drive mounts to the back side of the GPU so you will have room for both. Last but not least, the 450W SFX by Silverstone will power a 290/770 with an i5 with ease. You will also be able to OC as well. I would go with the 450W gold with the Flexible cables though. Much easier to work with and is worth the extra money.

Here is a couple updated pics of my RVZ01.

Specs:

Motherboard - EVGA Z87 Stinger
CPU - Intel Core i5 4670k
GPU - EVGA GTX 670
Memory - G.Skill Trident 8GB 2400MHz
PSU - 450W SS SFX Gold





Trident Memory!!







See what I did there?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> If the cooler fits, it is going to be tight. The dimensions look like they are within the limits but so many things can be a factor. Memory size, cable flexibility, etc.. The Gigabyte GPU should fit. I can almost get my Kingpin 780 Ti to fit but the GPU power cables and the PSU extension cable doesn't let me and that is one huge card. The Gigabyte with the Windforce should work. Also, the slim optical drive mounts to the back side of the GPU so you will have room for both. Last but not least, the 450W SFX by Silverstone will power a 290/770 with an i5 with ease. You will also be able to OC as well. I would go with the 450W gold with the Flexible cables though. Much easier to work with and is worth the extra money.
> 
> Here is a couple updated pics of my RVZ01.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Motherboard - EVGA Z87 Stinger
> CPU - Intel Core i5 4670k
> GPU - EVGA GTX 670
> Memory - G.Skill Trident 8GB 2400MHz
> PSU - 450W SS SFX Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trident Memory!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I did there?


I wonder if the tubing on the Antec Kuhler you have is similar to what Corsair uses for their AIO's? Looks like I might have to do some tying down with the tubing.

Now that you have your system together, how are the noise levels with the PSU and the system just in general?


----------



## Scorpion49

Well I got mine all done. Managed to track down the fan today so I replaced the PSU fan and installed the Corsair H40 I had around the house. Temps are great, CPU load went from 90*C at 4.0ghz full load to 65*C. Very quiet now as well, my plan to video the noise failed as the "after" part is so quiet my phone camera can't pick up the sound over the background noise.

The modular PSU is easy to change the fan on as it uses a Mini-GPU 2-pin fan plug, so I just cut one off of an old dead GPU and made my own extension for it. The non-modular PSU requires you to solder it on.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well I got mine all done. Managed to track down the fan today so I replaced the PSU fan and installed the Corsair H40 I had around the house. Temps are great, CPU load went from 90*C at 4.0ghz full load to 65*C. Very quiet now as well, my plan to video the noise failed as the "after" part is so quiet my phone camera can't pick up the sound over the background noise.
> 
> The modular PSU is easy to change the fan on as it uses a Mini-GPU 2-pin fan plug, so I just cut one off of an old dead GPU and made my own extension for it. The non-modular PSU requires you to solder it on.


Was your psu a v1 or v2??


----------



## CaptainZombie

Looks like some online retailers are starting to raise the price on the RVZ01. I was looking on another forum from the UK and the price went up over there so I took a glance at Newegg. I bought this case for $89 and now it sells for $94 on there.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Was your psu a v1 or v2??


Think mine is a V1, its a little older. Regardless, all the modular ones use a plug unlike the non-modular.


----------



## Jimhans1

I was just wondering why u replaced it, and being a v1 is the reason, even at full load, my v2 is dead silent. It's the v1's that were loud at high loads.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I was just wondering why u replaced it, and being a v1 is the reason, even at full load, my v2 is dead silent. It's the v1's that were loud at high loads.


It sounded like a blow dryer. It was really bad. Now the loudest part of my machine is the 3TB Seagate when it spins up, the rest is just a gentle air noise.


----------



## Shurtugal

Ordered my case, just sold my 280x Matrix, just need to buy a 2 slot 280x and replace my motherboard + psu.


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I wonder if the tubing on the Antec Kuhler you have is similar to what Corsair uses for their AIO's? Looks like I might have to do some tying down with the tubing.
> 
> Now that you have your system together, how are the noise levels with the PSU and the system just in general?


Sorry about not getting back with you sooner, been busy with a few other things.

The tubing on the H60 shouldn't be that different. You have the newer H60 with the smooth tubing right? If so, I think it is a little thicker but still workable IMHO. Haven't done a Coolit style cooler in a configuration like this. I have only done the Asetek style coolers. The tubes should be able to wrap though.

I am impressed with the noise levels. I have it currently at my work running some stress test and with it sitting on my desktop right beside me, I forget it is even running at times. Haha! Stays nice and quiet. The Mechanical drive can get a little loud at times but I plan on replacing the older SSD and HDD with a couple new SSDs.


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well I got mine all done. Managed to track down the fan today so I replaced the PSU fan and installed the Corsair H40 I had around the house. Temps are great, CPU load went from 90*C at 4.0ghz full load to 65*C. Very quiet now as well, my plan to video the noise failed as the "after" part is so quiet my phone camera can't pick up the sound over the background noise.
> 
> The modular PSU is easy to change the fan on as it uses a Mini-GPU 2-pin fan plug, so I just cut one off of an old dead GPU and made my own extension for it. The non-modular PSU requires you to solder it on.


Excellent job! Looks great. It is surprising how well the AIO works in the tight space. All intakes with positive pressure forcing air out the vents works pretty well in this style of case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> Sorry about not getting back with you sooner, been busy with a few other things.
> 
> The tubing on the H60 shouldn't be that different. You have the newer H60 with the smooth tubing right? If so, I think it is a little thicker but still workable IMHO. Haven't done a Coolit style cooler in a configuration like this. I have only done the Asetek style coolers. The tubes should be able to wrap though.
> 
> I am impressed with the noise levels. I have it currently at my work running some stress test and with it sitting on my desktop right beside me, I forget it is even running at times. Haha! Stays nice and quiet. The Mechanical drive can get a little loud at times but I plan on replacing the older SSD and HDD with a couple new SSDs.


No problem at all. I have the newer version of the H60 with the smoother and thicker tubing, so it looks similar to the two AIO's used here with the tubing.

I am glad to hear the noise levels are really good, that was a concern of mine. I wish SSD's weren't as expensive for larger sizes. I also have a laptop drive too that I might place in here to have 1 3.5 inch, 1 2.5 inch laptop drive and 1 SSD.

What is the recommendation on how the fans be setup in this case? I know Silverstone says to go with a positive pressure setup.

I have a 770 with an ACX cooler that obviously expels heat into the case, so I would set the fans under the 770 to push heat out. Should I have the fan on the side panel pull fresh air through?


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> No problem at all. I have the newer version of the H60 with the smoother and thicker tubing, so it looks similar to the two AIO's used here with the tubing.
> 
> I am glad to hear the noise levels are really good, that was a concern of mine. I wish SSD's weren't as expensive for larger sizes. I also have a laptop drive too that I might place in here to have 1 3.5 inch, 1 2.5 inch laptop drive and 1 SSD.
> 
> What is the recommendation on how the fans be setup in this case? I know Silverstone says to go with a positive pressure setup.
> 
> I have a 770 with an ACX cooler that obviously expels heat into the case, so I would set the fans under the 770 to push heat out. Should I have the fan on the side panel pull fresh air through?


I agree on the SSD's. That is why I was currently using an old 64GB with a 2TB HDD. Would like to have a couple 256GB SSDs but my finance department (Wife) would lay down the law on me. LOL!

For the fan setup in the RVZ01 works pretty good with the positive pressure. That is the way that I currently have it setup at this time. I am currently running a 670 blower though.

Good question about the 770 ACX. One thing I do think about that (I could be wrong since I haven't tested it yet) is, first try keeping the positive pressure setup having all case/rad fans blowing/sucking (That came out wrong!) into the case. I understand what you are saying about the concern with the ACX cooler expelling heat into the case, but what I am thinking is the ACX fans do blow the air into the heatsink and then the air comes out the back and sides of the card. With the case pretty much having almost sectioned off areas (GPU Area, Motherboard area, etc.), I am thinking that the expelled air will exit out of the vents due to the Positive air pressure and size of case. I believe that if the fans beneath the GPU were setup as exhaust, it could create a possible dead space between the exhaust fans and the ACX fans. I have a similar setup in my Fractal Design Midi R2 case with a PCI style fan kit that sits under my K|ngp|n 780 Ti. I first had it where the fans were setup to exhaust and notice that the temps were a little higher. After pulling out the fans and changing it from exhaust to intake, the temps on the GPU dropped about 5 degrees from where it was before adding in the GPU cooler.

Let me know how it works out and what seems to work better when you do your build. I am interested in knowing since I am planning on swapping my 670 out with a 770 ACX as well.


----------



## CrAzY FiNgErS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> Excellent job! Looks great. It is surprising how well the AIO works in the tight space. All intakes with positive pressure forcing air out the vents works pretty well in this style of case.


So I have a few questions. When I finish my build this weekend can I wire tie my Seidon 120v similar to how you did your AIO? The material is more rigid and plastic like more than a rubber tubing. It's definitely flexible though. Also with positive air pressure should I have all fans blowing in on the component so hot air comes out the side vents?


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrAzY FiNgErS*
> 
> So I have a few questions. When I finish my build this weekend can I wire tie my Seidon 120v similar to how you did your AIO? The material is more rigid and plastic like more than a rubber tubing. It's definitely flexible though. Also with positive air pressure should I have all fans blowing in on the component so hot air comes out the side vents?


Yeah I have tried that with a Seidon a while back and it works the same. In my opinion with all fans blowing in, that is the way I prefer doing it. Still going to see how it works with the ACX style coolers yet. Looks like Captain will be able to shed some light on that one once he gets his build completed.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> No problem at all. I have the newer version of the H60 with the smoother and thicker tubing, so it looks similar to the two AIO's used here with the tubing.
> 
> I am glad to hear the noise levels are really good, that was a concern of mine. I wish SSD's weren't as expensive for larger sizes. I also have a laptop drive too that I might place in here to have 1 3.5 inch, 1 2.5 inch laptop drive and 1 SSD.
> 
> What is the recommendation on how the fans be setup in this case? I know Silverstone says to go with a positive pressure setup.
> 
> I have a 770 with an ACX cooler that obviously expels heat into the case, so I would set the fans under the 770 to push heat out. Should I have the fan on the side panel pull fresh air through?


Fans should be intakes according to the manual, seems to work well for mine. I'm only using the two slim fans and I see around 70*C on the CPU at 4.4ghz and the GPU maxes out around 69-72*C which is really good for a 290.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> I agree on the SSD's. That is why I was currently using an old 64GB with a 2TB HDD. Would like to have a couple 256GB SSDs but my finance department (Wife) would lay down the law on me. LOL!
> 
> For the fan setup in the RVZ01 works pretty good with the positive pressure. That is the way that I currently have it setup at this time. I am currently running a 670 blower though.
> 
> Good question about the 770 ACX. One thing I do think about that (I could be wrong since I haven't tested it yet) is, first try keeping the positive pressure setup having all case/rad fans blowing/sucking (That came out wrong!) into the case. I understand what you are saying about the concern with the ACX cooler expelling heat into the case, but what I am thinking is the ACX fans do blow the air into the heatsink and then the air comes out the back and sides of the card. With the case pretty much having almost sectioned off areas (GPU Area, Motherboard area, etc.), I am thinking that the expelled air will exit out of the vents due to the Positive air pressure and size of case. I believe that if the fans beneath the GPU were setup as exhaust, it could create a possible dead space between the exhaust fans and the ACX fans. I have a similar setup in my Fractal Design Midi R2 case with a PCI style fan kit that sits under my K|ngp|n 780 Ti. I first had it where the fans were setup to exhaust and notice that the temps were a little higher. After pulling out the fans and changing it from exhaust to intake, the temps on the GPU dropped about 5 degrees from where it was before adding in the GPU cooler.
> 
> Let me know how it works out and what seems to work better when you do your build. I am interested in knowing since I am planning on swapping my 670 out with a 770 ACX as well.


Plus Silverstone has probably done so much testing with different GPU's and setups they have it right. Out of all the Silverstone cases I have owned, they have always been good with positive pressure throughout. I'll go that route first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> Yeah I have tried that with a Seidon a while back and it works the same. In my opinion with all fans blowing in, that is the way I prefer doing it. Still going to see how it works with the ACX style coolers yet. Looks like Captain will be able to shed some light on that one once he gets his build completed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Fans should be intakes according to the manual, seems to work well for mine. I'm only using the two slim fans and I see around 70*C on the CPU at 4.4ghz and the GPU maxes out around 69-72*C which is really good for a 290.


I think I'll use my Corsair AF120's under the GPU and use the slim fan on the AIO just to give some clearance.

In my SG10 right now I am getting 30 degrees on idle/39 on load with the i5 (not OC) and about 59 degrees on load with my 770.

UPS just got here and I'm working from home today so excited to start this build here.


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Plus Silverstone has probably done so much testing with different GPU's and setups they have it right. Out of all the Silverstone cases I have owned, they have always been good with positive pressure throughout. I'll go that route first.


I hear ya. Silverstone sure does a lot of testing before production. I know this personally since I have been working with them with a side project of mine.
Quote:


> I think I'll use my Corsair AF120's under the GPU and use the slim fan on the AIO just to give some clearance.
> 
> In my SG10 right now I am getting 30 degrees on idle/39 on load with the i5 (not OC) and about 59 degrees on load with my 770.
> 
> UPS just got here and I'm working from home today so excited to start this build here.


Look forward to seeing your build bud. I bet you are excited!!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> I hear ya. Silverstone sure does a lot of testing before production. I know this personally since I have been working with them with a side project of mine.
> Look forward to seeing your build bud. I bet you are excited!!


Thanks Drerex, this case had had me excited since I saw it last year.

The last 2 Silverstone cases I have owned I've been very impressed. The only problem was that each case had 2-3 little things that they were missing from letting me do what I need in them. I hope with the RVZ01 I can achieve that and I love the design of this case so far. I'm in the process of taking my SG10 apart since I need some of the parts from there.

I've seen a few pics here, it looks like 25mm fans under the GPU are fine to use from what others have done. I'll try that and see how they work.

I'll post pics later this evening once I am done.


----------



## Scorpion49

Plenty of room with my Tri-X for 25mm fans, and that card is slightly wider than 2 slots because of the cooler shroud. There is about 10mm gap between them. I went back to the slim fans only just because they are a little quieter than the other ones that I have and seem to move plenty of air.

All in all, I'm very happy with this case. The only big negative for me is Silverstone still haven't fixed the paint they use, it scratches extremely easily and is a fingerprint magnet when compared to other brands. I made the same observation with the TJ08 and PS07 that I have, very thin paint that marks up easily.


----------



## theDARKW0LF

Hey guys, I've read through all the posts on this thread and am considering switching my current desktop from being housed within a Bitfenix Prodigy to being put into the soon-to-be-released Silverstone ML07 (which hopefully comes out soon!). The Prodigy, while having served me very well and loving it, it's just a bit too big for my tastes. I'd love my gaming rig to be more portable since I travel the world a lot, quite regularly going on international flights and I'd love to bring it with me on long trips if the space permits. I wonder if it could fit in a large backpack of some sort? Maybe, maybe not... and then there's the question of whether I could bring the PC as a carry-on anyways, lol. At least I know the ML07 would fair quite a bit better than the Prodigy in that regard!

Anyway, aside from the back-story, I would really like to know which AIO liquid cooler would, in your guys' opinion, be the best bet for this kind of SFF case? I currently have an H100i in my Prodigy, but I'd like to keep the great cooling that the liquid CPU coolers tend to bring to the table. So I ask, as long as the tubing is the latest standard of flexible rubber, which would be the easiest to mount and keep "out of the way" in the ML07 (I think I read the case has an identical interior to the RVZ01, just different exterior)? Are all the coolers able to be zip-tied down next to the pump (I think that's what you guys did to yours)?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## OrphaGn

Could anyone get the exterior measurements of this case? I've been trying to find the right ones but am getting different numbers from Amazon, Newegg and the Silverstone site.
I'd like to think that Newegg and Silverstone are correct, but I would like to be sure as I will be using this case for a mod.


----------



## CaptainZombie

So far, I can't fit the H60 in here as the tubes are way too thick, then the bolts to bolt it down are in the way of trying to do what some of the other guys did here with other water coolers.

Looks like i'm going to have to order a air cooler and just use the crappy Intel one for a few days.


----------



## Drerex

Sorry to here about that Captain. Let me know what your plans are with the H60. Might be able to sell it and get a Asetek cooler. I might be able to help you out in that department.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> So far, I can't fit the H60 in here as the tubes are way too thick, then the bolts to bolt it down are in the way of trying to do what some of the other guys did here with other water coolers.
> 
> Looks like i'm going to have to order a air cooler and just use the crappy Intel one for a few days.


That's strange, the H60 we tried fit OK in the RVZ01.


----------



## CrAzY FiNgErS

Yeah, a fellow who heads up a SFF thread on NeoGaf by the name of mkenyon says that both the Seidon 120v and H60 fit inside this case. Granted, he didn't say how to accomplish this, just that it's possible. It's the main reason I chose the Seidon. So I will find out tomorrow or Saturday if I can fit my Seidon in properly without any snags.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> That's strange, the H60 we tried fit OK in the RVZ01.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrAzY FiNgErS*
> 
> Yeah, a fellow who heads up a SFF thread on NeoGaf by the name of mkenyon says that both the Seidon 120v and H60 fit inside this case. Granted, he didn't say how to accomplish this, just that it's possible. It's the main reason I chose the Seidon. So I will find out tomorrow or Saturday if I can fit my Seidon in properly without any snags.


This is the newer version of the H60 that I have with the thicker tubes not the corrugated ones as shown in the pic on Facebook. Did you guys try the newer 2013 version H60 one out?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Here are a few pics so far starting off with all the components even though some are being recycled from my previous system. I will say that this build was a bit of a challenge coming from a mATX setup in a SG10 which had its own little challenges. I will say that I really love this case and I would love it even more if I could figure out how to get my AIO to work in here or I might just go with a low profile Noctua CPU cooler which tend to get a lot of good reviews.

So far I will say, I can't even hear the PSU. I did end up placing the Intel air cooler in there and it sounds all kinds of bad in terms of how loud it is, the loudest thing in the system.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> Hey guys, I've read through all the posts on this thread and am considering switching my current desktop from being housed within a Bitfenix Prodigy to being put into the soon-to-be-released Silverstone ML07 (which hopefully comes out soon!). The Prodigy, while having served me very well and loving it, it's just a bit too big for my tastes. I'd love my gaming rig to be more portable since I travel the world a lot, quite regularly going on international flights and I'd love to bring it with me on long trips if the space permits. I wonder if it could fit in a large backpack of some sort? Maybe, maybe not... and then there's the question of whether I could bring the PC as a carry-on anyways, lol. At least I know the ML07 would fair quite a bit better than the Prodigy in that regard!
> 
> Anyway, aside from the back-story, I would really like to know which AIO liquid cooler would, in your guys' opinion, be the best bet for this kind of SFF case? I currently have an H100i in my Prodigy, but I'd like to keep the great cooling that the liquid CPU coolers tend to bring to the table. So I ask, as long as the tubing is the latest standard of flexible rubber, which would be the easiest to mount and keep "out of the way" in the ML07 (I think I read the case has an identical interior to the RVZ01, just different exterior)? Are all the coolers able to be zip-tied down next to the pump (I think that's what you guys did to yours)?
> 
> Thanks for the input!




Some are using the Antec Kuhler H2O 620 which looking at this pic, you can zip tie the tubing right to the pump and the tubing looks fairly flexible.


----------



## OCPG

Sick builds guys!

I was set on buying a Digital Storm Bolt II, but this case got me thinking, why waste so much money? Only thing is, I haven't built a PC in years so I'm a tad worried.









Question: Will this case fit cards like EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked ACX?

Not sure about the AIO liquid coolers. Are they really reliable and safe? I don't want something that could leak in a couple years. I would like to OC a 4770k a slight bit (only like 4ghz).

Keep it up guys, I'm so grateful for all the info already posted!


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> This is the newer version of the H60 that I have with the thicker tubes not the corrugated ones as shown in the pic on Facebook. Did you guys try the newer 2013 version H60 one out?


The new version will fit too, with the right orientation of the water block and a bit of twisting on the tubes.


----------



## Gruffle

Thanks for that!

Is there anyway anyone could try a H75 it performs brilliantly and has a slimmer rad than the H60, however I can't get any specs of the size of the waterblock.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> The new version will fit too, with the right orientation of the water block and a bit of twisting on the tubes.


Thanks Silverstone I'll give this a shot. Are there any other AIO's that fit easier in here? Like the corrugated tubing vs. thicker tubing.


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks Silverstone I'll give this a shot. Are there any other AIO's that fit easier in here? Like the corrugated tubing vs. thicker tubing.










Pretty cool how Silverstone has chimed in on this one. Hope it works Captain.

Now only if Silverstone could make a thinner rad for builds like this. I actually have a Tundra TD03 sitting on my desk right now. To bad it will not fit in this case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool how Silverstone has chimed in on this one. Hope it works Captain.
> 
> Now only if Silverstone could make a thinner rad for builds like this. I actually have a Tundra TD03 sitting on my desk right now. To bad it will not fit in this case.


That's cool he chimed in for sure, just kind of sucks because I tried installed the H60 just like he did and it still doesn't fit. I even placed shorter ram in the system and the 2 big issues which they have to of experienced, the hoses on the rad kink. Then the other is that SATA cable on the SSD gets hit by the rad when you are pushing this down. This is frustrating to say the least.

Hoping that Silverstone releases a AIO with shorter hoses if they are going to go all in on these smaller HTGP cases, but this begs for a custom loop. I love the case, just getting tired of keep taking this damn thing apart. LOL!

Silverstone, here are some pics with the hoses kinking the way its being placed in the photo you provided and the side of the rad hits the SSD Sata. I even had placed an 90 degree Sata cable there.





This third pic is how I got the H60 to fit, but I have to push down very hard on the cover to close this. My temps are pretty good, getting 31-32 degrees celcius on idle with the CPU.


----------



## OCPG

Would you guys recommend a 4770k (4ghz OC) with Antec 620 AIO? Or should I skip OC'ing because of thermal issues?


----------



## theDARKW0LF

Thanks to CaptainZombie for the response to my post previously.

I was just wondering, if I were to decide to go with air cooling for my CPU instead of an AIO cooler, how might I go about keeping positive pressure since, from my understanding, air coolers tend to blow air away from the CPU, meaning it wouldn't contribute to the positive pressure Silverstone recommends?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> Thanks to CaptainZombie for the response to my post previously.
> 
> I was just wondering, if I were to decide to go with air cooling for my CPU instead of an AIO cooler, how might I go about keeping positive pressure since, from my understanding, air coolers tend to blow air away from the CPU, meaning it wouldn't contribute to the positive pressure Silverstone recommends?


The CPU air coolers don't have any effect on air pressure in the case because the are already INSIDE the case. Positive or negative air pressure is decided by quantity of case fans and their orientation as either intake or exhaust. If you have 5 identical fans in a system and 3 are intake and 2 are exhaust, there is positive air pressure (obviously this is just an example, as the fans on the psu and gpu(s) will also have an effect also, just to a smaller degree). With the RVZ01, I set all 3 case fans to be intakes, and allow the air to escape through the venting in the case, that way there is positive pressure.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Which air coolers would you recommend for this case? I have seen the PCPer review where he said the Silverstone air cooler is a tight fit.

Would something like the Noctua NH-L12 fit with the ASRock Z77E-ITX? I'd like to place that Corsair Vengeance ram back in to the system if I can, had those running at 1866 but had to place my old Kingston Hyper X's 1333 back in for now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> Thanks to CaptainZombie for the response to my post previously.
> 
> I was just wondering, if I were to decide to go with air cooling for my CPU instead of an AIO cooler, how might I go about keeping positive pressure since, from my understanding, air coolers tend to blow air away from the CPU, meaning it wouldn't contribute to the positive pressure Silverstone recommends?


Your welcome, glad I could help.


----------



## OCPG

It appears the Noctua NH-L9i and NH-L12 (better performance) would fit. I'm considering going air, not sure yet. Little worried about an OC'd 4770k and 780 Ti SC ACX in this thing for thermals.
Quote:


> The NH-L12 can be used with the NF-B9 92mm fan only in order to reduce the overall height to 66mm.


I'm waiting on the 550w SFX PSU to come out for more head room in the future, just in case.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Would you guys recommend a 4770k (4ghz OC) with Antec 620 AIO? Or should I skip OC'ing because of thermal issues?


Shouldn't be a problem, my 4670k is up to 4.4ghz now with no temp issues. I suppose it would get hot if I was folding 24/7 on it but for gaming and stuff it runs about as cool as that chip possibly can.


----------



## CaptainZombie

This case does quite well with some intense gaming. I was playing a few games on here for the last 2+ hours and my CPU was at 46 degrees on load and the GPU at around 40 degrees on load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> It appears the Noctua NH-L9i and NH-L12 (better performance) would fit. I'm considering going air, not sure yet. Little worried about an OC'd 4770k and 780 Ti SC ACX in this thing for thermals.
> I'm waiting on the 550w SFX PSU to come out for more head room in the future, just in case.


I might have to look into the NH-L12. I was reading that the top 120mm fan would probably need to be taken off so it could fit in this case.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> It appears the Noctua NH-L9i and NH-L12 (better performance) would fit. I'm considering going air, not sure yet. Little worried about an OC'd 4770k and 780 Ti SC ACX in this thing for thermals.
> I'm waiting on the *550w SFX PSU* to come out for more head room in the future, just in case.


It's going to be a 600w if your referring to the new one from silverstone, and we will hopefully be seeing it here in Q2 this year!!


----------



## CrAzY FiNgErS

Well, I got my system built albeit with a few snags. I got the Seidon 120v to fit in similar to how Drerex got his to fit in, though my rad is wider than his and crossed the metal line on the bottom part of my case cover so I had to place it the other way. Now when I close it up one hose twists a bit more than the other, but no big deal.

Now my biggest snag is the fact that I broke one of the bottom plastic clips off the side covers. I am quite upset that this happened. I had the side cover off routing wires/wire tying on the PSU side. I got it off just fine, but when I went to put it back on not all the clips were lined up and the side cover wasn't seated properly. I thought since it wasn't seated all the way in that I could just pull the side off again without adjusting the clips. Well, when I did that the front bottom clip cracked and broke off.

So not the end of the world, but aesthetically it's not quite as pleasing to look at as the bottom front side now sticks out a bit in horizontal position. Now I am wondering if I can rig this clip back on. Gluing plastic on plastic doesn't sound like it would hold long seeing as how you have to stress the plastic clips with a flat head just to remove the side covers.

If gluing it back on doesn't work I would at least like to rig it so the bottom looks seated evenly with the rest of the system instead of looking bowed out on the bottom front side.

Does anybody know if I can buy individual replacement parts for this case from Silverstone themselves? It would be awesome if I could buy a replacement side cover directly from them.

Other than that I think I did OK for my first build in over 14 years. I do worry about me AIO and heat issues though. What's the normal range of temps for my 4770k? Are there programs or things to do to make sure my CPU temps are within normal range. I would like peace of mind that I placed my Seidon in correctly and that it's doing its job.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrAzY FiNgErS*
> 
> Well, I got my system built albeit with a few snags. I got the Seidon 120v to fit in similar to how Drerex got his to fit in, though my rad is wider than his and crossed the metal line on the bottom part of my case cover so I had to place it the other way. Now when I close it up one hose twists a bit more than the other, but no big deal.
> 
> Now my biggest snag is the fact that I broke one of the bottom plastic clips off the side covers. I am quite upset that this happened. I had the side cover off routing wires/wire tying on the PSU side. I got it off just fine, but when I went to put it back on not all the clips were lined up and the side cover wasn't seated properly. I thought since it wasn't seated all the way in that I could just pull the side off again without adjusting the clips. Well, when I did that the front bottom clip cracked and broke off.
> 
> So not the end of the world, but aesthetically it's not quite as pleasing to look at as the bottom front side now sticks out a bit in horizontal position. Now I am wondering if I can rig this clip back on. Gluing plastic on plastic doesn't sound like it would hold long seeing as how you have to stress the plastic clips with a flat head just to remove the side covers.
> 
> If gluing it back on doesn't work I would at least like to rig it so the bottom looks seated evenly with the rest of the system instead of looking bowed out on the bottom front side.
> 
> Does anybody know if I can buy individual replacement parts for this case from Silverstone themselves? It would be awesome if I could buy a replacement side cover directly from them.
> 
> Other than that I think I did OK for my first build in over 14 years. I do worry about me AIO and heat issues though. What's the normal range of temps for my 4770k? Are there programs or things to do to make sure my CPU temps are within normal range. I would like peace of mind that I placed my Seidon in correctly and that it's doing its job.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> It appears the Noctua NH-L9i and NH-L12 (better performance) would fit. I'm considering going air, not sure yet. Little worried about an OC'd 4770k and 780 Ti SC ACX in this thing for thermals.
> I'm waiting on the 550w SFX PSU to come out for more head room in the future, just in case.


You might want to contact the product manager Silverstone, he posted in this thread to see if he can help you out with your case issue.

My temps have been pretty good so far. I played an hr of Battlefield 4 and my CPU was at 42 degrees while the GPU was at 58 degrees on load. So temps in this case are very good. I just need to figure out what to do with my CPU cooler issue. I don't trust the H60 in the position it is in this case to last a long time due to the hoses having a kink in them and smashing on top of the ram. I tossed in my old 1300 Mhz RAM for now, so I have to look at picking up some low profile 1866.

I moved some of my stuff around and have the RVZ01 on the second shelf of my stand.


----------



## Instashox

Cool case.


----------



## theDARKW0LF

So CaptainZombie are you currently using the H60 mounted in the way mentioned previously, or are you using the stock cooler for those temps? Any ideas what you might go for instead of the H60?


----------



## OCPG

I'm close to decided on parts, think I'll go with:

MSI Z87I GAMING AC (not sure if ASUS Maximus Impact would fit in this case?)
i7-4770K CPU
Noctua NH-L12 Heatsink
G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB RAM
EVGA GTX 750 Ti FTW ACX Cooler (high-end Maxwell later)
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
Not sure about the NH-L12 fitment. With the top fan off it's:
Height 66mm
Width 128 mm
Depth 150 mm


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> I'm close to decided on parts, think I'll go with:
> 
> MSI Z87I GAMING AC (not sure if ASUS Maximus Impact would fit in this case?)
> i7-4770K CPU
> Noctua NH-L12 Heatsink
> G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB RAM
> EVGA GTX 750 Ti FTW ACX Cooler (high-end Maxwell later)
> Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
> Not sure about the NH-L12 fitment. With the top fan off it's:
> Height 66mm
> Width 128 mm
> Depth 150 mm


Should work nicely, the Asus board is a good choice as well because all of the power connectors are on the edge by the PSU and it makes routing easier. I have the MSI board it works great, running my 4670k at 4.4ghz at -.015V offset.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> So CaptainZombie are you currently using the H60 mounted in the way mentioned previously, or are you using the stock cooler for those temps? Any ideas what you might go for instead of the H60?


Wolf, I am using the H60 and have it mounted like I showed in the pics a few posts above. I couldn't get it to fit like Silverstone had it. The other issue is that even though I have it setup the way I did, I fear there is too much pressure on the tubes creating kinks on the two tubes connected to the rad. I am most likely going to go with an air cooler sometime this week when I can find a good one for this case and my mobo. I bet if you find a water cooler with corrugated tubes and ones that are short, you should not have any issues getting the AIO in without fear of smashing it all into the case and it having tubes break where you get water all over the place.


----------



## Instashox

Anyone know if this case can fit a 780 ti classified?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Instashox*
> 
> Anyone know if this case can fit a 780 ti classified?


This case fits videocards up to 13 inches, should I would think you would be ok.


----------



## Instashox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> This case fits videocards up to 13 inches, should I would think you would be ok.


Ah, thanks for the info.

Only thing I'm worried about is the width of the GPU, its pretty wide since its a non reference pcb.


----------



## Stein357

According to Silverstone's website, the width restriction is 5.88". According to EVGA's website, the Classified is 5.94" wide. If it fits, it'll be VERY close.


----------



## Instashox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein357*
> 
> According to Silverstone's website, the width restriction is 5.88". According to EVGA's website, the Classified is 5.94" wide. If it fits, it'll be VERY close.


Thanks for the info, the power cables would probably not allow it to fit, I think


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein357*
> 
> According to Silverstone's website, the width restriction is 5.88". According to EVGA's website, the Classified is 5.94" wide. If it fits, it'll be VERY close.


On the 780 Ti SC ACX the pdf only says height 4.376", I take it the height is actually the width as Silerstone calls it? Would this card fit?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Should work nicely, the Asus board is a good choice as well because all of the power connectors are on the edge by the PSU and it makes routing easier. I have the MSI board it works great, running my 4670k at 4.4ghz at -.015V offset.


Which board would you recommend?


----------



## CrAzY FiNgErS

Well here are some pics of my build experience. My system is running good and I really love this case. My next step is breaking in my CPU with stress tests. Right now under Gigabytes mb app I am reading 27°C on CPU and 41°C on Sys. Though that's probably not as accurate like other monitoring software.













What I learned from this build is that putting all these parts in a small case can be challenging, but not impossible.

Some issues I encountered while building this rig was routing wires, rad placement, and breaking the bottom clip off the front side panel(as you can see in one of the pics). You really have to plan wire routing ahead of time before jumping right in.

Also, though I think it will be ok, the water block is resting over some capacitors though I don't think they are smashing them.

Finally, you really have to be careful and have patience while building such a small rig, because you can end up accidently breaking something important to your build. I removed the side panel carefully, but when I put it back on I didn't align it properly so I tried to yank it back out and broke the front bottom clip. Now it sticks out a bit as you can see in the picture. Thankfully the Silverstone rep gave me contact info for replacement parts so I can fix that issue.

Overall, I am really happy with what I accomplished with this case. I am excited for the future of my build too, as I will eventually add an ssd and slimline blu ray player. When I get my entertainment center put together and TV hooked up I will take more pics of the RVZ01 to share with you all.


----------



## OCPG

@CrAzY FiNgErS Thanks much bro! I haven't built a PC in years so I'm looking for all the help/tips I can get! Glad you got your issues sorted. I really have no idea how to route the cables or which components to install first etc. But I'm sure I'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## Shurtugal

Hey Guys, got my case in, just waiting on my Motherboard and PSU. I ordered a EVGA Z77 Stinger, but I got an email saying they cannot supplier that item anymore (From PC Case Gear), and I can't find any well priced Z77 boards ANYWHERE IN AUSTRALIA








I ended up ordering an Asrock H77 one instead, so with a little luck that should come in tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Instashox*
> 
> Thanks for the info, the power cables would probably not allow it to fit, I think


You are correct! I have a K|ngp|n edition and it would not fit due to the power cable extension. I just tried it for giggles but another thing is I don't know if the 450W power supply would be enough for a Classified or K|NGP|N Classy. I know a Titan will work well but adding another 8-Pin PCIe is getting close. If you were to mod the power cable to sit closer to the bottom side panel, it should fit. In my case, I will be using a GTX 780 vanilla so I don't have to mod the case.


----------



## gambcl

Hi folks,

I've got my Raven sat on my doormat at home just waiting for me to buy the remaining parts.
I've already got the case accessories (flat cable pack, optical drive, 450W Gold PSU, CPU cooler, etc) just the big stuff to narrow down now.

I don't really over clock, I tend to buy fast parts and run them at stock speeds, I just prefer to use the stuff rather than endlessly tweak it or worry that I'll overcook something 

With that in mind, here is my parts list for finishing the build:
i7 4770K
2 x 8GB Corsair low profile DDR3 RAM
256GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD (for booting Steam OS & Windows)
4TB HDD (data for Steam OS & Windows)
EVGA GTX 780 Ti

I had a few questions that I'm hoping someone can help with:

1) Not sure which type of 780 Ti to get, either the stock blower-style or the EVGA ACX cooler. Which one works best in this type of case (which will have 2 fans at the bottom of the case)?

2) For this case, do I need to worry about where the GPU power cables attach for the 780 Ti? Is it best to get one that attaches on the side or on the end of the card?

3) I was concerned about the heat from the HDD, so I was looking at getting either the Seagate 4TB NAS drive or the WD 4TB Red, which are supposed to run slower/cooler. Will they be too slow for games?
Anyone having any issues with a faster drive, say a WD Black?

Thanks in advance,

Charlie.


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gambcl*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I've got my Raven sat on my doormat at home just waiting for me to buy the remaining parts.
> I've already got the case accessories (flat cable pack, optical drive, 450W Gold PSU, CPU cooler, etc) just the big stuff to narrow down now.
> 
> I don't really over clock, I tend to buy fast parts and run them at stock speeds, I just prefer to use the stuff rather than endlessly tweak it or worry that I'll overcook something
> 
> With that in mind, here is my parts list for finishing the build:
> i7 4770K
> 2 x 8GB Corsair low profile DDR3 RAM
> 256GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD (for booting Steam OS & Windows)
> 4TB HDD (data for Steam OS & Windows)
> EVGA GTX 780 Ti
> 
> I had a few questions that I'm hoping someone can help with:
> 
> 1) Not sure which type of 780 Ti to get, either the stock blower-style or the EVGA ACX cooler. Which one works best in this type of case (which will have 2 fans at the bottom of the case)?
> 
> 2) For this case, do I need to worry about where the GPU power cables attach for the 780 Ti? Is it best to get one that attaches on the side or on the end of the card?
> 
> 3) I was concerned about the heat from the HDD, so I was looking at getting either the Seagate 4TB NAS drive or the WD 4TB Red, which are supposed to run slower/cooler. Will they be too slow for games?
> Anyone having any issues with a faster drive, say a WD Black?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Charlie.


First off, welcome to OC.net!!

I should be able to weigh in on some of these questions. I am still in testing right now but hopefully I can help.

1) This is still up in the air on which is the best for cooling. I currently having a GTX 780 w/blower coming my way. I also have a Titan ACX cooler (just the cooler itself). My plan is to test both the blower and ACX to see which performs better. I will not be doing that until the end of the week though. I like the looks of the stock blower but when I had a Titan, I didn't care for the temps with the blower. That is why I bought a ACX for it. The ACX performed really well. That was in a Prodigy case though. If I were to guess, I am guessing the ACX will do better in a positive pressure setup.

2) No need to worry about the GPU Power cables on the GTX 780 Ti. I am talking about the reference size card though.

3) I currently have a 2TB WD Green drive in mine and it works really well with games and temps. I hear the NAS style drives work good with the gaming and stay pretty cool. Never had one to test but I noticed that Linustech uses them a lot on gaming builds for storage.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gambcl*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I've got my Raven sat on my doormat at home just waiting for me to buy the remaining parts.
> I've already got the case accessories (flat cable pack, optical drive, 450W Gold PSU, CPU cooler, etc) just the big stuff to narrow down now.
> 
> I don't really over clock, I tend to buy fast parts and run them at stock speeds, I just prefer to use the stuff rather than endlessly tweak it or worry that I'll overcook something
> 
> With that in mind, here is my parts list for finishing the build:
> i7 4770K
> 2 x 8GB Corsair low profile DDR3 RAM
> 256GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD (for booting Steam OS & Windows)
> 4TB HDD (data for Steam OS & Windows)
> EVGA GTX 780 Ti
> 
> I had a few questions that I'm hoping someone can help with:
> 
> 1) Not sure which type of 780 Ti to get, either the stock blower-style or the EVGA ACX cooler. Which one works best in this type of case (which will have 2 fans at the bottom of the case)?
> 
> 2) For this case, do I need to worry about where the GPU power cables attach for the 780 Ti? Is it best to get one that attaches on the side or on the end of the card?
> 
> 3) I was concerned about the heat from the HDD, so I was looking at getting either the Seagate 4TB NAS drive or the WD 4TB Red, which are supposed to run slower/cooler. Will they be too slow for games?
> Anyone having any issues with a faster drive, say a WD Black?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Charlie.


Sounds like a great build!

To help answer your questions:

1) Your preference. The case cools open air cards just as well as blower style, so pick what you like. I have an R9 290 open air card in mine which is much, much hotter running than any Kepler card and it stays nice and cool with only one fan on the side panel.

2) It doesn't matter, there is room for both types you will just have to lay the cables in carefully so it doesn't snag when you install the card. Most high end cards are top-mount cables.

3) I use a 3TB Seagate 7200 rpm drive, and it does not get very hot. I have it set to shut off after 5 minutes though because it is only storage, I have two 250GB SSD's to run my games off of.


----------



## eltdnam

Hey guys, Im really interested in buying this case along with a motherboard and a cpu but I have a limited budget excluding the HDD, RAM, and the graphics card. Im trying to get a motherboard (LGA1150) under 150 bucks with wifi and enough fan connectors for the case and a cooler master seidon 120v. Any recommendations guys?

Here is my setup plan so far
Case - RVZ01
Ram - 8GB DDR3
Graphics - Gigabyte GTX 770 2GB
CPU - Intel Core i5 4670k
CPU Cooler - Cooler Master Seidon 120v
Motherboard - ???
HDD - 1TB 7200RPM
PSU - Silverstone 450W ST45SF-G


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eltdnam*
> 
> Hey guys, Im really interested in buying this case along with a motherboard and a cpu but I have a limited budget excluding the HDD, RAM, and the graphics card. Im trying to get a motherboard (LGA1150) under 150 bucks with wifi and enough fan connectors for the case and a cooler master seidon 120v. Any recommendations guys?
> 
> Here is my setup plan so far
> Case - RVZ01
> Ram - 8GB DDR3
> Graphics - Gigabyte GTX 770 2GB
> CPU - Intel Core i5 4670k
> CPU Cooler - Cooler Master Seidon 120v
> Motherboard - ???
> HDD - 1TB 7200RPM
> PSU - Silverstone 450W ST45SF-G


Gigabyte, ASRock, and MSI all make Z87 ITX boards with wifi under $150. All of them would work well, maybe pick the brand of your preference?


----------



## theDARKW0LF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Wolf, I am using the H60 and have it mounted like I showed in the pics a few posts above. I couldn't get it to fit like Silverstone had it. The other issue is that even though I have it setup the way I did, I fear there is too much pressure on the tubes creating kinks on the two tubes connected to the rad. I am most likely going to go with an air cooler sometime this week when I can find a good one for this case and my mobo. I bet if you find a water cooler with corrugated tubes and ones that are short, you should not have any issues getting the AIO in without fear of smashing it all into the case and it having tubes break where you get water all over the place.


I see what you mean, that's really too bad that the H60 won't cooperate! It's interesting that it seems to fit differently in yours than it did with Silverstone's. I think an AIO would be all good and dandy for my build, but I'm starting to think that for this size of a case and for better piece of mind when it comes to moving it around, I'll probably just end up settling for a decent air cooler for my 3570K. Definitely let me know if you find one that performs well for the case! While I'm also trying to find a good air cooler to fit my needs, I'd rather avoid the ultra-slim ones such as the LH9i or CNPS2X since I've read they cool basically the same as the stock cooler, albeit in a smaller package (not to mention there appears to be a good deal more clearance available).

I've seen that the absolute limit of any cooler in the case is 83mm, so I'd be most interested in looking for one that is perhaps just under that limit with the allowance for a fan to accompany the heatsink, of course. I was interested in the Silverstone NT06-PRO, but it looks like its just a tad bit too large for the case. I'm also liking the Noctua NH-L12, but it looks like it won't clear the case unless the top 120mm fan is removed, which is a bummer because I'm sure the cooling performance will be reduced by a good amount. Also, that price. Man that's expensive for an air cooler!









So I'll keep looking for stuff unless anyone can come up with suggestions!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Gigabyte, ASRock, and MSI all make Z87 ITX boards with wifi under $150. All of them would work well, maybe pick the brand of your preference?


Just my thoughts on this: I've been playing with ITX systems now for about 6 years, and in all that time, the only ITX boards that have stayed working the whole time have been from either ASRock and Asus. The gigabyte boards I've used and the MSI (I've only used one, and it was a royal piece of junk) all died from different issues, and none of them were overclocked on except the ASRock and Asus boards. I'm currently running an ASRock Z77E-ITX with a [email protected]@1.325v and I'm running an Asus Maximus VI Impact with. [email protected]@1.3v, the ASRock has been going strong for 2 years now almost, and it's been at the same speeds from day one. The Asus is down for now as I'm building it into a Caselabs S3, but it has worked for 4 months prior to taking it apart and putting the new blocks and stuff on.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Just my thoughts on this: I've been playing with ITX systems now for about 6 years, and in all that time, the only ITX boards that have stayed working the whole time have been from either ASRock and Asus. The gigabyte boards I've used and the MSI (I've only used one, and it was a royal piece of junk) all died from different issues, and none of them were overclocked on except the ASRock and Asus boards. I'm currently running an ASRock Z77E-ITX with a [email protected]@1.325v and I'm running an Asus Maximus VI Impact with. [email protected]@1.3v, the ASRock has been going strong for 2 years now almost, and it's been at the same speeds from day one. The Asus is down for now as I'm building it into a Caselabs S3, but it has worked for 4 months prior to taking it apart and putting the new blocks and stuff on.


Its hard to base purchases on one persons experiences, personally I have FIVE dead Asus boards in my house right now. I've had an ASRock H77 ITX board die on me, but I would still buy them. The only company I refuse to buy any more is Asus because the support is so overwhelmingly terrible. Case in point: I have an RMA with them for a GTX 680 for over a month and they still won't even approve it and give me and RMA number, let alone fix it. They insist that my motherboard serial number is wrong when I'm not even trying to RMA a motherboard. My gut instinct tells me they are trying to delay until May when the warranty is up.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to base purchases on one persons experiences, personally I have FIVE dead Asus boards in my house right now. I've had an ASRock H77 ITX board die on me, but I would still buy them. The only company I refuse to buy any more is Asus because the support is so overwhelmingly terrible. Case in point: I have an RMA with them for a GTX 680 for over a month and they still won't even approve it and give me and RMA number, let alone fix it. They insist that my motherboard serial number is wrong when I'm not even trying to RMA a motherboard. My gut instinct tells me they are trying to delay until May when the warranty is up.


I will definitely agree that the support offered by Asus sucks. And has for years.

I guess I should have been more specific in my statement, I will only buy an Asus Republic Of Gamers board, there is ZERO other Asus products, both mobo and GPU that I would buy. Asus has started trading on their name and letting the QC go to hell on anything less than the ROG motherboards, I've had several of their GPU's die on me, and it was like pulling teeth to get them to honor their warranty.

I've had one ASRock board die, it was DOA technically, and it was for a client machine.

I have stopped carrying ALL MSI products at my store due to the lackluster quality control and abhorrent RMA service, same for Asus with the exception of certain ROG boards. Gigabyte has good customer support in the RMA department, downside is, I've found that you WILL need to use the RMA department. It's sad how over the years, it's become a lot more commonplace that QC is now considered an acceptable thing to let slip even though the pricing has been increasing from year to year.....

And I will always recommend that someone do their own research on a subject, but since he asked for opinions, and I've owned a retail computer store for over 7 years now, I'll gladly give him my opinion based on my experience from building on average 7-10 computers a week sold from my store.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I will definitely agree that the support offered by Asus sucks. And has for years.
> 
> I guess I should have been more specific in my statement, I will only buy an Asus Republic Of Gamers board, there is ZERO other Asus products, both mobo and GPU that I would buy. Asus has started trading on their name and letting the QC go to hell on anything less than the ROG motherboards, I've had several of their GPU's die on me, and it was like pulling teeth to get them to honor their warranty.
> 
> I've had one ASRock board die, it was DOA technically, and it was for a client machine.
> 
> I have stopped carrying ALL MSI products at my store due to the lackluster quality control and abhorrent RMA service, same for Asus with the exception of certain ROG boards. Gigabyte has good customer support in the RMA department, downside is, I've found that you WILL need to use the RMA department. It's sad how over the years, it's become a lot more commonplace that QC is now considered an acceptable thing to let slip even though the pricing has been increasing from year to year.....
> 
> And I will always recommend that someone do their own research on a subject, but since he asked for opinions, and I've owned a retail computer store for over 7 years now, I'll gladly give him my opinion based on my experience from building on average 7-10 computers a week sold from my store.


Hehe, ROG boards is what I have most of dead, Rampage IV Extreme, Rampage IV Gene, and a Maximus IV Gene. I don't trust those guys at all, I send stuff in for RMA and they send it back 3 months later and haven't done anything to it or have damaged it worse than it was already. Now I just keep them as decorations. Gigabyte has always been solid for me, I've used dozens of their boards, most of them low end stuff for cheap builds and they work great, plus they have the lowest failure rate of all the manufacturers right now. I don't like their BIOS however, I prefer ASRock or MSI for the layout and ease of use.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hehe, ROG boards is what I have most of dead, Rampage IV Extreme, Rampage IV Gene, and a Maximus IV Gene. I don't trust those guys at all, I send stuff in for RMA and they send it back 3 months later and haven't done anything to it or have damaged it worse than it was already. Now I just keep them as decorations. Gigabyte has always been solid for me, I've used dozens of their boards, most of them low end stuff for cheap builds and they work great, *plus they have the lowest failure rate of all the manufacturers right now.* I don't like their BIOS however, I prefer ASRock or MSI for the layout and ease of use.


Where is that data coming from? Link please.

Edit: we need to play tanks together!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Where is that data coming from? Link please.
> 
> Edit: we need to play tanks together!!!!!!!!!


It was in the news section a little while back, I was actually surprised at the results as ASRock got a lot better from 2012. I'd have to find it but the search here is not the greatest.

And yeah, hit me up. I'm about to jump on for a little while, name in game is Protocol49.


----------



## OCPG

Thanks for all the input on MB reliability/support. I think I'll go with the ASRock Z87E-ITX. If the ASUS had problems, I don't want to deal with crap support. Not sure if ASRock is better, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> I've seen that the absolute limit of any cooler in the case is 83mm, so I'd be most interested in looking for one that is perhaps just under that limit with the allowance for a fan to accompany the heatsink, of course. I was interested in the Silverstone NT06-PRO, but it looks like its just a tad bit too large for the case. I'm also liking the Noctua NH-L12, but it looks like it won't clear the case unless the top 120mm fan is removed, which is a bummer because I'm sure the cooling performance will be reduced by a good amount. Also, that price. Man that's expensive for an air cooler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll keep looking for stuff unless anyone can come up with suggestions!


I agree, Noctua doesn't recommend the NH-L9i for the 4770k because of the 85w TDP. I'm looking for the same solution as you. The SilverStone NT06-PRO is too big and won't allow for a fan on it or the case door. The NH-L12 without the top fan isn't too impressive. Check out this chart that compares with others: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1261-page6.html

If it can't perform good, I at least want something quieter than the stock Intel cooler.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> I agree, Noctua doesn't recommend the NH-L9i for the 4770k because of the 85w TDP. I'm looking for the same solution as you. The SilverStone NT06-PRO is too big and won't allow for a fan on it or the case door. The NH-L12 without the top fan isn't too impressive. Check out this chart that compares with others: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1261-page6.html
> 
> If it can't perform good, I at least want something quieter than the stock Intel cooler.


What are you guys thinking then if the NH-L12 isn't really a good option? I'm hoping to find a air cooler sometime this week to remove the H60 as it makes me uncomfortable with it being in there so smashed inside the case.

It kind of makes me wonder if Silverstone really thought this through with coolers for this case. They should of made a smaller version of the NT06 or even a version of the Tundra that would easily fit here.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> I agree, Noctua doesn't recommend the NH-L9i for the 4770k because of the 85w TDP. I'm looking for the same solution as you. The SilverStone NT06-PRO is too big and won't allow for a fan on it or the case door. The NH-L12 without the top fan isn't too impressive. Check out this chart that compares with others: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1261-page6.html
> 
> If it can't perform good, I at least want something quieter than the stock Intel cooler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> What are you guys thinking then if the NH-L12 isn't really a good option? I'm hoping to find a air cooler sometime this week to remove the H60 as it makes me uncomfortable with it being in there so smashed inside the case.
> 
> It kind of makes me wonder if Silverstone really thought this through with coolers for this case. They should of made a smaller version of the NT06 or even a version of the Tundra that would easily fit here.


What makes you think that the NT06-Pro won't work? Having talked to the folks at silverstone, the case was basically BUILT for the NT06-Pro! I will be going to Silverstone tomorrow for inventory for my store, and I'll pick one NT06-Pro up to try out. The only reason I see the NT06-Pro not working wouldn't be due to height, it would be whether the CPU socket is centered enough on the board for it. The M6I socket is much more centered on the board than say the socket on the Z77E-ITX.

Will that make you guys a little happier??


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> What makes you think that the NT06-Pro won't work? Having talked to the folks at silverstone, the case was basically BUILT for the NT06-Pro! I will be going to Silverstone tomorrow for inventory for my store, and I'll pick one NT06-Pro up to try out. The only reason I see the NT06-Pro not working wouldn't be due to height, it would be whether the CPU socket is centered enough on the board for it. The M6I socket is much more centered on the board than say the socket on the Z77E-ITX.
> 
> Will that make you guys a little happier??


Just from reading on what everyone says, the NT06-Pro will fit, but you can't get the fan on it or on the side panel. The review on PCPerspective said the same thing.

Is that true?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Just from reading on what everyone says, the NT06-Pro will fit, but you can't get the fan on it or on the side panel. The review on PCPerspective said the same thing.
> 
> Is that true?


The fan goes on the underside of the cooler as an intake, just as it's shown on the NT06-Pro page on the silverstone website. The cooling find are right next to the exterior vent, just like it would be with a seidon/h60 radiator. The rad/fins sit next to the case side, and the fan is closest to the CPU itself!

I don't honestly ever go to PCPer anymore, they have had such, uh, poor reviews, it's almost laughable really in my opinion.

Edit: that's why I'll pick up an NT06-Pro tomorrow and we will go for a test fit. Ok?


----------



## Instashox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> You are correct! I have a K|ngp|n edition and it would not fit due to the power cable extension. I just tried it for giggles but another thing is I don't know if the 450W power supply would be enough for a Classified or K|NGP|N Classy. I know a Titan will work well but adding another 8-Pin PCIe is getting close. If you were to mod the power cable to sit closer to the bottom side panel, it should fit. In my case, I will be using a GTX 780 vanilla so I don't have to mod the case.


Ty


----------



## OCPG

lul, I was totally missing the fact the NT06-PRO has a fan mounted underneath. But it appears you lose the side panel fan. Check out the pcper review for pics.

This is a nice performance comparison.









Question: is it ok to use this heatsink without the side panel fan?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> lul, I was totally missing the fact the NT06-PRO has a fan mounted underneath. But it appears you lose the side panel fan. Check out the pcper review for pics. I would rather try the Noctua NH-L12 but it's got different dimensions so not sure it will fit.


I'm still gonna get it and test it. The loss of that side fan is less an issue since the fan underneath I would set to be a "pull" sucking from the fins towards the CPU, so it would still help to draw air in from that side panel hole. And with two standard fans as intake on the other side, even if I set that CPU fan as a push blowing hot air OUT of the case, there should still be more than enough positive pressure to keep the system running nicely.

We will see tomorrow and Wednesday.

Having looked at the Noctua NH-L12, I'll stick with the NT06-Pro I think, you get 50% more heat pipes on the 06, and almost 50% larger cooling fins. And you can still use a 120mm fan with it.

And, in the pcper review, they had the 06 mounted just fine, they just thought it was hard to mount. That's not the coolers fault, the motherboard layout can hurt that just as much as the cooler can, that's the crappy part about SFF, it's cramped, there are trade offs to small size.


----------



## OCPG

Might try the NH-L12 along with a 15mm side panel fan. One area the NH-L12 clearly wins is in noise levels.


----------



## Legi0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> I see what you mean, that's really too bad that the H60 won't cooperate! It's interesting that it seems to fit differently in yours than it did with Silverstone's. I think an AIO would be all good and dandy for my build, but I'm starting to think that for this size of a case and for better piece of mind when it comes to moving it around, I'll probably just end up settling for a decent air cooler for my 3570K. Definitely let me know if you find one that performs well for the case! While I'm also trying to find a good air cooler to fit my needs, I'd rather avoid the ultra-slim ones such as the LH9i or CNPS2X since I've read they cool basically the same as the stock cooler, albeit in a smaller package (not to mention there appears to be a good deal more clearance available).
> 
> I've seen that the absolute limit of any cooler in the case is 83mm, so I'd be most interested in looking for one that is perhaps just under that limit with the allowance for a fan to accompany the heatsink, of course. I was interested in the Silverstone NT06-PRO, but it looks like its just a tad bit too large for the case. I'm also liking the Noctua NH-L12, but it looks like it won't clear the case unless the top 120mm fan is removed, which is a bummer because I'm sure the cooling performance will be reduced by a good amount. Also, that price. Man that's expensive for an air cooler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll keep looking for stuff unless anyone can come up with suggestions!


Getting away from AIO coolers entirely depends on the socket placement of the board you are buying.
Boards like the Gigabyte H87 / Z87 ITX boards where the Cpu socket is very close to the pci-e slot preclude the use of (most) good air coolers.
You want to be looking at boards that have a more centralised socket placement.

The Noctua NH-L12 is no better than intel's stock cooler in it's cooling performance, just quieter.
The NT-06 depends on socket placement of the board you are buying, undoubtedly it is the best air cooler you can fit atm.

The coolers listed below are well under the 83mm specified for the case and are the highest rated of the 'smaller' low profile coolers available.

Prolimatech Samuel 17 with a good quality 120mm fan
Thermalright AXP-100
Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev B
Zalman CNPS8900

I've got an AXP-100 on the way for my build.
Using a Xeon 1230 v3 so it doesn't need anything OTT, just quiet.
I'm going to stand my case vertically and I can mount the AXP-100 in the case with the heatpipes pointing upwards, which was another consideration when I was looking at coolers for the case.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Might try the NH-L12 along with a 12mm side panel fan. One area the NH-L12 clearly wins is in noise levels.


true if your going by rated specs. But, it will also depend on the 12mm fan you find to mount on the case. There aren't many lopro 120mm fans, gelid does make a nice one. I've used them. But even the fans included with this case are 15+mm.

And the Noctua is also about $16 more expensive as of right now on the egg. Before you add another $13+ for another fan.

And if you search through the different reviews for both online, you will see that they perform almost the same, with a couple reviews showing the 06 coming out ahead. And I personally can't stand the Noctua products. So I would personally take almost anything before them. But that personal opinion.


----------



## jrotondo

Hey all, first posting!

Some nice builds here. I'm looking to use this case in a new build. I haven't done a build in about 6-7 years, so I'm prepared for a bit of a challenge. I'm compiling a parts list from what I see lots of folks here using. Any recommendations from folks that have now tried this build?

Parts List

Silverstone RVZ01B
Silverstone PP05-E Flat PSU cable
Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W SFX12V SLI PSU
Gigabyte GA-Z87N mobo
EVGA GTX 780 video card
Intel i7-4770K CPU
Crucial Ballistix 2x8GB low profile RAM
Seagate 1TB SSHD
Seidon 120V cooler

A few questions
1. What would folks recommend for a media drive? This will go in a home theater set up, so I'm thinking I should drop in a bllu-ray drive. Do I need to go low profile? Any parts recommendation there?

2. I was thinking that 1TB would be enough for OS and game storage (I've got a NAS for media like movies and music). With the SSHD, is there still a need to have dual drives (one for OS and one for data)?

Anything that I've missed?

Thanks for any help you can offer.

John


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm still gonna get it and test it. The loss of that side fan is less an issue since the fan underneath I would set to be a "pull" sucking from the fins towards the CPU, so it would still help to draw air in from that side panel hole. And with two standard fans as intake on the other side, even if I set that CPU fan as a push blowing hot air OUT of the case, there should still be more than enough positive pressure to keep the system running nicely.
> 
> We will see tomorrow and Wednesday.
> 
> Having looked at the Noctua NH-L12, I'll stick with the NT06-Pro I think, you get 50% more heat pipes on the 06, and almost 50% larger cooling fins. And you can still use a 120mm fan with it.
> 
> And, in the pcper review, they had the 06 mounted just fine, they just thought it was hard to mount. That's not the coolers fault, the motherboard layout can hurt that just as much as the cooler can, that's the crappy part about SFF, it's cramped, there are trade offs to small size.


I was also missing the fact that the fan can go underneath the NT06-Pro just based on a few of the reviews that I saw. With the ASRock Z77E-I, I fear it could be a challenge to get a decent air cooler on it considering that the CPU placement is right by the PCI-e slot. The guy on PC Perspective was using the MSI gaming ITX board which I think has a similar layout as the ASRock I have, so that NT06 should fit. Please let us know ASAP when you have tested it out, I want to place my order in this week on this.

I need to stop by Microcenter today, have to get new RAM. The Corsair Vengeance I have has tall heat sinks so it caused an issue with the H60 and I know it will with an air cooler. I'm just used some 1333 Mhz RAM right now, going to get some 1600 Mhz RAM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Might try the NH-L12 along with a 15mm side panel fan. One area the NH-L12 clearly wins is in noise levels.


I wanted to try the NH-L12, but if its not much better than the Intel stock cooler, that's a bummer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legi0n*
> 
> Getting away from AIO coolers entirely depends on the socket placement of the board you are buying.
> Boards like the Gigabyte H87 / Z87 ITX boards where the Cpu socket is very close to the pci-e slot preclude the use of (most) good air coolers.
> You want to be looking at boards that have a more centralised socket placement.
> 
> The Noctua NH-L12 is no better than intel's stock cooler in it's cooling performance, just quieter.
> The NT-06 depends on socket placement of the board you are buying, undoubtedly it is the best air cooler you can fit atm.
> 
> The coolers listed below are well under the 83mm specified for the case and are the highest rated of the 'smaller' low profile coolers available.
> 
> Prolimatech Samuel 17 with a good quality 120mm fan
> Thermalright AXP-100
> Scythe Big Shuriken rev 2.0
> Zalman CNPS8900
> 
> I've got an AXP-100 on the way for my build.
> Using a Xeon 1230 v3 so it doesn't need anything OTT, just quiet.
> I'm going to stand my case vertically and I can mount the AXP-100 in the case with the heatpipes pointing upwards, which was another consideration when I was looking at coolers for the case.


I wanted to try the Scythe Big Shuriken rev 2.0 as another option, but it's not being sold on Newegg, at least last when I looked.


----------



## Trinergy

Here is a link to a recent toms hardware compare for low profile coolers they did for the ASRock M8 which has even lower clearance than the RVZ01. It covers most of the air coolers mentioned. Just have to make sure it fits under 83mm.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639.html

Based on the article my pick would be the Zalman CNPS8900 for its efficiency at the noise levels and will fit probably fit comfortably on most boards since there is little overhang.


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> true if your going by rated specs. But, it will also depend on the 12mm fan you find to mount on the case. There aren't many lopro 120mm fans, gelid does make a nice one. I've used them. But even the fans included with this case are 15+mm.
> 
> And the Noctua is also about $16 more expensive as of right now on the egg. Before you add another $13+ for another fan.
> 
> And if you search through the different reviews for both online, you will see that they perform almost the same, with a couple reviews showing the 06 coming out ahead. And I personally can't stand the Noctua products. So I would personally take almost anything before them. But that personal opinion.


The choice of components look good. If you want to drop in a Blu-ray Silverstone has both DVD and Blu-ray drives. You will have to use a slim drive. http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=410&area=en

1TB drive is more than enough space for your OS and game storage. I would recommend using a SSD for the OS though.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrotondo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all, first posting!
> 
> Some nice builds here. I'm looking to use this case in a new build. I haven't done a build in about 6-7 years, so I'm prepared for a bit of a challenge. I'm compiling a parts list from what I see lots of folks here using. Any recommendations from folks that have now tried this build?
> 
> Parts List
> 
> Silverstone RVZ01B
> Silverstone PP05-E Flat PSU cable
> Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W SFX12V SLI PSU
> Gigabyte GA-Z87N mobo
> EVGA GTX 780 video card
> Intel i7-4770K CPU
> Crucial Ballistix 2x8GB low profile RAM
> Seagate 1TB SSHD
> Seidon 120V cooler
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions
> 1. What would folks recommend for a media drive? This will go in a home theater set up, so I'm thinking I should drop in a bllu-ray drive. Do I need to go low profile? Any parts recommendation there?
> 
> 2. I was thinking that 1TB would be enough for OS and game storage (I've got a NAS for media like movies and music). With the SSHD, is there still a need to have dual drives (one for OS and one for data)?
> 
> Anything that I've missed?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer.
> 
> John


Hey John, welcome to OCN!







Have you considered an actual SSD? Although the Seagate 1TB SSHD is an awesome all in one solution middle ground, an SSD for your OS and main apps will be much faster while keeping the SSHD as a games drive. The SSHD takes a bit of work for it to learn what common apps you use for it to load a little faster compared to an SSD which is instantaneous. I vote consider an SSD and go dual drives. #trust


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trinergy*
> 
> Here is a link to a recent toms hardware compare for low profile coolers they did for the ASRock M8 which has even lower clearance than the RVZ01. It covers most of the air coolers mentioned. Just have to make sure it fits under 83mm.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639.html
> 
> Based on the article my pick would be the Zalman CNPS8900 for its efficiency at the noise levels and will fit probably fit comfortably on most boards since there is little overhang.


Thank you for the link. I am surprised the GeminII didn't make the list as I was reading some good things about it.

http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3091

That Zalman CNPS8900 is one ugly looking air cooler, LOL!


----------



## coremailrx8

Hi all, new to this forum.

I just got my RVZ01 yesterday, and waiting for the rest of my components. I am considering the GeminII M4 for me. The zalman looks like it would block the memory module, even low profile.

The motherboard soon to be ordered is MSI B85i. My cpu will be i5 4570S. I want my rig to be cool and quiet but I'm struggling with the right Air cooler. My other rig is a i5 2400 with a CoolerMaster Hyper 212 and stays really cool, about low 50s C when gaming. I hope to achieve similar temps with the 4570S. I know it is a lower clocked CPU but it should at least equal it in performance at stock.


----------



## Trinergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thank you for the link. I am surprised the GeminII didn't make the list as I was reading some good things about it.
> 
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3091
> 
> That Zalman CNPS8900 is one ugly looking air cooler, LOL!


No problem. Good thing the RVZ01 doesn't have a window







.

The Gemini II M4 is really low. Gives you more room for the case fan. As long as it clears your memory and VRM heatsinks. All the manufacturers have diagrams of their coolers with clearances that you can measure against. Also I don't recall but what's the TDP on the CPU you are using? I am sure that will tell you if you can use these low speed quiet coolers at all.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trinergy*
> 
> No problem. Good thing the RVZ01 doesn't have a window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Gemini II M4 is really low. Gives you more room for the case fan. As long as it clears your memory and VRM heatsinks. All the manufacturers have diagrams of their coolers with clearances that you can measure against. Also I don't recall but what's the TDP on the CPU you are using? I am sure that will tell you if you can use these low speed quiet coolers at all.


The TDP on the i5 2500K is 95W.

The motherboard that I am using is the ASRock Z77E-I (pic below). Right now I am thinking between the Gemini II M4, Noctua NH-L12, or the NT06-Pro. I think I can probably go with the NT06, and just mount the slim 120mm fan on the outside of the case panel that is on the inside. Then I can just cut out a hole small enough in the rear section that is open above the I/O shield to get the fan wire through to plug into the mobo. This would still allow me to use something like the NT06 with a fan underneath and then place the fan on top of the panel on the outside.


----------



## JimmyB0206

Hi,

Apologise in advance, this is my first ever post here. Bought my Silverstone Raven RVZ01 and absolutely love the case. The only issue that I am having is similar to what Captain Zombie was having. I would prefer to use a AIO water cooling solution for my CPU so I purchased a Corsair H60 V2. I can just make it fit but also have to push it down to close, my only issue is that when I do, it creates a kink/bend in the tubing into the radiator as it is pressing against the pump.

Now, I can easily presume that this will affect performance some what but my concern is by how much? I know its not ideal and really not advised but do you recon I will be able to keep it like this in the long run?


.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmyB0206*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Apologise in advance, this is my first ever post here. Bought my Silverstone Raven RVZ01 and absolutely love the case. The only issue that I am having is similar to what Captain Zombie was having. I would prefer to use a AIO water cooling solution for my CPU so I purchased a Corsair H60 V2. I can just make it fit but also have to push it down to close, my only issue is that when I do, it creates a kink/bend in the tubing into the radiator as it is pressing against the pump.
> 
> Now, I can easily presume that this will affect performance some what but my concern is by how much? I know its not ideal and really not advised but do you recon I will be able to keep it like this in the long run?
> 
> 
> .


Mine does the exact same thing as yours right there in the pic, both tubes are kinked up. I notice something is not right with the kinks as in my previous case, the temps when on idle would only bounce around 2-3 degrees. With the tubes being kinked, I notice my temps can spike a few degrees higher (6+ degrees or so) and then drop down again. The problem is that the water is not properly circulating.

I am no expert at this, but long term, I fear that those hoses could start to tear sitting like that.


----------



## Trinergy

That's bad news for your pump. It's like a clogged artery. Eventually your pump will die prematurely from a "heart attack" as I am sure it creates a lot of back pressure.


----------



## CrAzY FiNgErS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Mine does the exact same thing as yours right there in the pic, both tubes are kinked up. I notice something is not right with the kinks as in my previous case, the temps when on idle would only bounce around 2-3 degrees. With the tubes being kinked, I notice my temps can spike a few degrees higher (6+ degrees or so) and then drop down again. The problem is that the water is not properly circulating.
> 
> I am no expert at this, but long term, I fear that those hoses could start to tear sitting like that.


Have you guys thought about trying the Seidon 120v aio? I got mine to fit in this case and while it does bend it most definitely does not kink. The hose material is more rigid and plastic like instead of the thick rubber tubing found on the h60. For reference go look a few pages back and you can see my placement.


----------



## theDARKW0LF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The TDP on the i5 2500K is 95W.
> 
> The motherboard that I am using is the ASRock Z77E-I (pic below). Right now I am thinking between the Gemini II M4, Noctua NH-L12, or the NT06-Pro. I think I can probably go with the NT06, and just mount the slim 120mm fan on the outside of the case panel that is on the inside. Then I can just cut out a hole small enough in the rear section that is open above the I/O shield to get the fan wire through to plug into the mobo. This would still allow me to use something like the NT06 with a fan underneath and then place the fan on top of the panel on the outside.


Got the exact same mobo. Because of the sheer closeness of the CPU socket to the PCIe slot, I'm worried that most of the air coolers that have been mentioned will not have enough space (even if there was enough vertical room). Anyone have any ideas if that is the case?


----------



## Legi0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> Got the exact same mobo. Because of the sheer closeness of the CPU socket to the PCIe slot, I'm worried that most of the air coolers that have been mentioned will not have enough space (even if there was enough vertical room). Anyone have any ideas if that is the case?


Decent air coolers guaranteed to work in the Z77E-ITX, won't block the pci-e slot and will fit in the Raven:

Thermalright AXP-100
Prolimatech Samuel 17 with any decent 25mm thick fan

The absolute best air cooler ever made that works in the board was the Thermalright AXP-140, it sadly went out of production and it's replacement (the AXP-200) will not fit without blocking the pci-e slot.

If you are planning an overclocked build with this board you'll get better results with an AIO, Corsair's H40, H55 and H75 will be much easier to fit than the H60 v2.
They are rebranded Asetek coolers and any cooler using Asetek's round pump and the thinner tubing is what you should be looking at.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> Got the exact same mobo. Because of the sheer closeness of the CPU socket to the PCIe slot, I'm worried that most of the air coolers that have been mentioned will not have enough space (even if there was enough vertical room). Anyone have any ideas if that is the case?


I will be testing that exact motherboard with the Silverstone NT06-Pro tonight, in the RVZ01, so stay tuned for an update and pics!!


----------



## theDARKW0LF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legi0n*
> 
> Decent air coolers guaranteed to work in the Z77E-ITX, won't block the pci-e slot and will fit in the Raven:
> 
> Thermalright AXP-100
> Prolimatech Samuel 17 with any decent 25mm thick fan
> 
> The absolute best air cooler ever made that works in the board was the Thermalright AXP-140, it sadly went out of production and it's replacement (the AXP-200) will not fit without blocking the pci-e slot.
> 
> If you are planning an overclocked build with this board you'll get better results with an AIO, Corsair's H40, H55 and H75 will be much easier to fit than the H60 v2.
> They are rebranded Asetek coolers and any cooler using Asetek's round pump and the thinner tubing is what you should be looking at.


I see. Thanks for the info and also your previous post that addressed some of my other questions/concerns as well! I'll have to see if my budget will allow for one of the Corsair AIO's instead of an air cooler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I will be testing that exact motherboard with the Silverstone NT06-Pro tonight, in the RVZ01, so stay tuned for an update and pics!!


Ahhh, great! I'll be waiting for the results!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legi0n*
> 
> Decent air coolers guaranteed to work in the Z77E-ITX, won't block the pci-e slot and will fit in the Raven:
> 
> Thermalright AXP-100
> Prolimatech Samuel 17 with any decent 25mm thick fan
> 
> The absolute best air cooler ever made that works in the board was the Thermalright AXP-140, it sadly went out of production and it's replacement (the AXP-200) will not fit without blocking the pci-e slot.
> 
> If you are planning an overclocked build with this board you'll get better results with an AIO, Corsair's H40, H55 and H75 will be much easier to fit than the H60 v2.
> They are rebranded Asetek coolers and any cooler using Asetek's round pump and the thinner tubing is what you should be looking at.


Thanks Legion for your thoughts on the AIO's that would work in this case. So is the length of these listed Corsair AIO's just shorter than the 2013 H60?

Is the Thermalright AXP-100 any good?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I will be testing that exact motherboard with the Silverstone NT06-Pro tonight, in the RVZ01, so stay tuned for an update and pics!!


Freaking Awesome Jim, thank you for testing this out for us. I read some reviews on the NT06-Pro and it got some nice marks from reviewers as an air cooler.


----------



## theDARKW0LF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legi0n*
> 
> Decent air coolers guaranteed to work in the Z77E-ITX, won't block the pci-e slot and will fit in the Raven:
> 
> Thermalright AXP-100
> Prolimatech Samuel 17 with any decent 25mm thick fan
> 
> The absolute best air cooler ever made that works in the board was the Thermalright AXP-140, it sadly went out of production and it's replacement (the AXP-200) will not fit without blocking the pci-e slot.
> 
> If you are planning an overclocked build with this board you'll get better results with an AIO, Corsair's H40, H55 and H75 will be much easier to fit than the H60 v2.
> They are rebranded Asetek coolers and any cooler using Asetek's round pump and the thinner tubing is what you should be looking at.


Any idea what the difference is between the H40, 55, and 75? Is it just cooling performance?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> Any idea what the difference is between the H40, 55, and 75? Is it just cooling performance?


The H55 does look like it would fit just right....the hoses are much shorter in length. I think the difference between the H40/55 vs. H75 is that you can get higher OC with the 75, while the H55 is for a very moderate OC + it includes a less than stellar fan (not PWM).


----------



## theDARKW0LF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The H55 does look like it would fit just right....the hoses are much shorter in length. I think the difference between the H40/55 vs. H75 is that you can get higher OC with the 75, while the H55 is for a very moderate OC + it includes a less than stellar fan (not PWM).


Ahhh yeah, I can see that! The tubing does look both thinner and shorter than the others I've seen! It looks like the H55 is the lowest we'd be able to go since, at least from what I've seen, both Newegg and Amazon don't have the H40 in stock. It might not be in production anymore? Doesn't really bother me though as I was looking at the H55 anyways! I'm not a massive overclocker and for a build like this, I may not overclock at all since I primarily use it for gaming and there would be little to no FPS gains with just a few Mhz bump.

Now I just want to see what the results are from Jimhans1! Already ordered the flat-black PP05-E cables which should work handily for my current Prodigy build with its ST55F-G 550W until I get to purchasing the ML07 whenever it releases, hopefully soon.

EDIT: I wonder if the H55 would have room for just one or two normal width fans? I have two SP120 Quiet Edition fans running with my H100i at the moment, and I'd definitely like to throw at least one of them at that radiator, if not both.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> Ahhh yeah, I can see that! The tubing does look both thinner and shorter than the others I've seen! It looks like the H55 is the lowest we'd be able to go since, at least from what I've seen, both Newegg and Amazon don't have the H40 in stock. It might not be in production anymore? Doesn't really bother me though as I was looking at the H55 anyways! I'm not a massive overclocker and for a build like this, I may not overclock at all since I primarily use it for gaming and there would be little to no FPS gains with just a few Mhz bump.
> 
> Now I just want to see what the results are from Jimhans1! Already ordered the flat-black PP05-E cables which should work handily for my current Prodigy build with its ST55F-G 550W until I get to purchasing the ML07 whenever it releases, hopefully soon.
> 
> EDIT: I wonder if the H55 would have room for just one or two normal width fans? I have two SP120 Quiet Edition fans running with my H100i at the moment, and I'd definitely like to throw at least one of them at that radiator, if not both.


Yeah, I also can't wait to see what Jimhans reports back with on the NT06.

I think trying to get 2 25mm fans on that H55 might be a challenge, but you might be able to get at least one SP120 on there. Those hoses look much more flexible and shorter on this H55, so I don't see how this one would be difficult to put in here. I'd prefer to go water cooling just to keep my system as quiet as possible if I can.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> Ahhh yeah, I can see that! The tubing does look both thinner and shorter than the others I've seen! It looks like the H55 is the lowest we'd be able to go since, at least from what I've seen, both Newegg and Amazon don't have the H40 in stock. It might not be in production anymore? Doesn't really bother me though as I was looking at the H55 anyways! I'm not a massive overclocker and for a build like this, I may not overclock at all since I primarily use it for gaming and there would be little to no FPS gains with just a few Mhz bump.
> 
> Now I just want to see what the results are from Jimhans1! Already ordered the flat-black PP05-E cables which should work handily for my current Prodigy build with its ST55F-G 550W until I get to purchasing the ML07 whenever it releases, hopefully soon.
> 
> EDIT: I wonder if the H55 would have room for just one or two normal width fans? I have two SP120 Quiet Edition fans running with my H100i at the moment, and I'd definitely like to throw at least one of them at that radiator, if not both.


Well, the radiator and two fans would be 75mm, so there would be no room for for the pump/block on the CPU. 83mm is the maximum height from the top of CPU to the side of the case, and the CPU block on the "H" coolers is over 20mm. So, no, an H55 with 2 fans won't work. And from the tubing style, I don't believe that ANY cooler with the rubber type tubing will work, the tubing is to prone to kinking and cutting off the flow of fluid. It would need to be one of the early style H50 that has the ribbed plastic tubing. I will be testing one of them for fit in a day or two, I am currently waiting for my son to go to bed so I can try out the NT06-Pro. H40 is discontinued, as is the H50, it was replaced with the H55, the H75 is the same rad and pump as the H55, just with different fans.


----------



## theDARKW0LF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Well, the radiator and two fans would be 75mm, so there would be no room for for the pump/block on the CPU. 83mm is the maximum height from the top of CPU to the side of the case, and the CPU block on the "H" coolers is over 20mm. So, no, an H55 with 2 fans won't work. And from the tubing style, I don't believe that ANY cooler with the rubber type tubing will work, the tubing is to prone to kinking and cutting off the flow of fluid. It would need to be one of the early style H50 that has the ribbed plastic tubing. I will be testing one of them for fit in a day or two, I am currently waiting for my son to go to bed so I can try out the NT06-Pro. H40 is discontinued, as is the H50, it was replaced with the H55, the H75 is the same rad and pump as the H55, just with different fans.


While I agree with CaptainZombie on the quietness of an AIO, which I really do like, I am worried about the tubing with the AIOs. Though it does look like Drerex got the Antec Kuhler to work fine in his particular build? I do agree though that the maintenance, added heft and overall hassle of trying to squeeze it into a very small enclosure makes me think twice, which is why I'm equally interested in the possibility of putting an air cooler in my build. Yeah I figured only one SP120 would fit, but it should do the trick if I end up deciding it's worth the effort/risk to go with an AIO. Looking forward to hearing/seeing/reading what happens with your assembly!

Sleepy time for me now, I'll be looking for updates on any progress tomorrow!


----------



## Legi0n

I've owend the Z77E-ITX, I had all the headaches of coolers for it almost 2 years ago in a Lian-li Q07 overclocked build.
I ended up with a H60 on it to get a 4.5ghz overclock out of the 3570k I had in the build.
That case was heavily modded and was a complete pain in the ass to work with to get an overclocked 3570k and a shoehorned GTX 670 into it, which I cooled with a Thermalright Shaman.

The Raven is a cakewalk to build into.
I think a Thermalright axp-100 should get you to 4-4.2ghz easy enough in the Raven.
The NT06-PRO won't work, been there, done that, it blocks the pci-e slot on the Z77E-ITX

If you can find a second hand AXP-140 somewhere even better.

Some good fun in being a guinea pig for new kit, but a lot of people just don't have the budget to keep throwing at builds when what they want doesn't fit / won't work.
My build uses a Xeon 1230v3, so I don't need anything OTT for this build as it's not overclockable.

I still think the H55 and H75 will work and every other clone that's using Asetek's round pump,slim tubing and the 25 / 27mm rad.
There may be a compromise with fan thickness (you might have to use the 15mm fan supplied with the Raven) but I can't see any other issues and you can recycle the fans supplied with the AIO in the gfx card bay.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=25885039&postcount=16


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legi0n*
> 
> I've owend the Z77E-ITX, I had all the headaches of coolers for it almost 2 years ago in a Lian-li Q07 overclocked build.
> I ended up with a H60 on it to get a 4.5ghz overclock out of the 3570k I had in the build.
> That case was heavily modded and was a complete pain in the ass to work with to get an overclocked 3570k and a shoehorned GTX 670 into it, which I cooled with a Thermalright Shaman.
> 
> The Raven is a cakewalk to build into.
> I think a Thermalright axp-100 should get you to 4-4.2ghz easy enough in the Raven.
> The NT06-PRO won't work, been there, done that, it blocks the pci-e slot on the Z77E-ITX
> 
> If you can find a second hand AXP-140 somewhere even better.
> 
> *Some good fun in being a guinea pig for new kit, but a lot of people just don't have the budget to keep throwing at builds when what they want doesn't fit / won't work.*
> My build uses a Xeon 1230v3, so I don't need anything OTT for this build as it's not overclockable.
> 
> I still think the H55 and H75 will work and every other clone that's using Asetek's round pump,slim tubing and the 25 / 27mm rad.
> There may be a compromise with fan thickness (you might have to use the 15mm fan supplied with the Raven) but I can't see any other issues and you can recycle the fans supplied with the AIO in the gfx card bay.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=25885039&postcount=16


I fully agree with you right there.

Looks like the Thermalright axp-100 is kind of hard to get, not on Amazon or Newegg.

The H55 might be a decent option to see if it fits due to the shorter hoses.


----------



## Trinergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I fully agree with you right there.
> 
> Looks like the Thermalright axp-100 is kind of hard to get, not on Amazon or Newegg.
> 
> The H55 might be a decent option to see if it fits due to the shorter hoses.


Is this not it on Amazon?

http://www.amazon.com/Thermalright-AXP-100-Designed-HTPC-Systems/dp/B00AKO0WCW

Pricy!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trinergy*
> 
> Is this not it on Amazon?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Thermalright-AXP-100-Designed-HTPC-Systems/dp/B00AKO0WCW
> 
> Pricy!


There we go, it didn't come up for me earlier. I must be challenged today. LOL! That is quite pricy, $70......damn!


----------



## Trinergy

In case you guys have a Fry's near you, you can check in your local store for refurbs of H60s and H80s for $29 and $39 respectively.

http://www.frys.com/product/7356484?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
http://www.frys.com/product/7356494?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG

Sometimes they have them available online.


----------



## Jimhans1

Ok guys, I've got the NT06-Pro mounted to the Z77E-ITX, and Legi0n is completely wrong, it fits with room to spare for the PCIe slot. I've for photos that I'll post a little bit later this afternoon, I'm at a jobsite ATM, photos are on camera, not with me. I only posted the system last night. I'll do some thermal testing today.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Ok guys, I've got the NT06-Pro mounted to the Z77E-ITX, and Legi0n is completely wrong, it fits with room to spare for the PCIe slot. I've for photos that I'll post a little bit later this afternoon, I'm at a jobsite ATM, photos are on camera, not with me. I only posted the system last night. I'll do some thermal testing today.


So obviously your using the fan underneath on the heatsink, were you able to get the slim fan on the side panel or does that have to come off?

Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Legi0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Ok guys, I've got the NT06-Pro mounted to the Z77E-ITX, and Legi0n is completely wrong, it fits with room to spare for the PCIe slot. I've for photos that I'll post a little bit later this afternoon, I'm at a jobsite ATM, photos are on camera, not with me. I only posted the system last night. I'll do some thermal testing today.


Yeah, I'm just looking at my notes for when I had the Z77E-ITX.
My cooler was the NT06-E not the PRO which came later and is a completely different cooler.

So, that's great news for you guy's and well done Jim


----------



## djanice1980

So I got my RVZ01 a couple of weeks ago and I have been gathering parts to build a full watercooled system with it.

Using an ASUS Maximus VI Impact
Intel 4770K
16GB DDR3
2 x Samsung Hybrid HDD
1 x Intel NGFF SSD
Panasonic slot load Bluray burner
EVGA GTX 780ti
ASUS OC Panel - Will show me temps such.
Bitspower Water Tank Z 40mm reservoir.
Full water blocks for everything.
Standard water cooling equipment - custom no closed loop.

FrozenCPU has provided me (meaning I had to purchase from them LOL - I wish they provided me) with the water blocks and most of the water cooling accessories.

I'm using a swiftech MCRx20-QP "Quiet Power" Radiator

I'm going us the OC Panel outside the case plugged in via 4 USB cables.

I have also mounted an Xbox 360 controller receiver inside the case with the button soldered to the reset switch on the case.






I'll post more when I get my water block in. UPS lost the first one. I'm at a standstill until it comes in.

David


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djanice1980*
> 
> So I got my RVZ01 a couple of weeks ago and I have been gathering parts to build a full watercooled system with it.
> 
> Using an ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> Intel 4770K
> 16GB DDR3
> 2 x Samsung Hybrid HDD
> 1 x Intel NGFF SSD
> Panasonic slot load Bluray burner
> EVGA GTX 780ti
> ASUS OC Panel - Will show me temps such.
> Bitspower Water Tank Z 40mm reservoir.
> Full water blocks for everything.
> Standard water cooling equipment - custom no closed loop.
> 
> FrozenCPU has provided me (meaning I had to purchase from them LOL - I wish they provided me) with the water blocks and most of the water cooling accessories.
> 
> I'm using a swiftech MCRx20-QP "Quiet Power" Radiator
> 
> I'm going us the OC Panel outside the case plugged in via 4 USB cables.
> 
> I have also mounted an Xbox 360 controller receiver inside the case with the button soldered to the reset switch on the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more when I get my water block in. UPS lost the first one. I'm at a standstill until it comes in.
> 
> David


Ohhh I like!!!! Major + buddy!


----------



## gambcl

Hi folks, thanks for the tips in reply to my questions.

I finally pulled the trigger on the rest of my order, which should arrive on Friday, so I'll have a fun weekend 

Asrock Z87E-ITX
Core i7-4770K
2 x 8GB Corsair low profile DDR3-1600 RAM
256GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD (for booting Steam OS & Windows)
Seagate 4TB NAS HDD (data for Steam OS & Windows)
EVGA GTX 780 Ti (stock blower version)

To add to the following bits that I had already received:
Silverstone RVZ01
Silverstone slimline optical drive
Silverstone NT06-PRO
Silverstone flat cable pack
Silverstone 450W gold PSU

While I was waiting I had a look inside the case, moved the top fan to the bottom of the case and mounted the ODD and PSU to their brackets and stuck the feet on (I'll be running mine horizontally).

Has anyone else used the Silverstone optical drive? Did you actually get the 2 tiny screw in? I found the gaps for the screws weren't quite big enough to let the screws bite, but looking at the bracket I didn't think they were really necessary so left them out. Anyone manage to get them in?

Got to say the case looks great in my AV rack, which has all-black gear in it right now.

I'll be setting it up to dual-boot Windows and Steam OS, probably with a FLIRC so I can hopefully use the boot menu from my Logitech Harmony remote. If I get time I'll do a write-up on the whole installation process.

Cheers for now (roll on Friday),

Charlie


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gambcl*
> 
> Hi folks, thanks for the tips in reply to my questions.
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger on the rest of my order, which should arrive on Friday, so I'll have a fun weekend
> 
> Asrock Z87E-ITX
> Core i7-4770K
> 2 x 8GB Corsair low profile DDR3-1600 RAM
> 256GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD (for booting Steam OS & Windows)
> Seagate 4TB NAS HDD (data for Steam OS & Windows)
> EVGA GTX 780 Ti (stock blower version)
> 
> To add to the following bits that I had already received:
> Silverstone RVZ01
> Silverstone slimline optical drive
> Silverstone NT06-PRO
> Silverstone flat cable pack
> Silverstone 450W gold PSU
> 
> While I was waiting I had a look inside the case, moved the top fan to the bottom of the case and mounted the ODD and PSU to their brackets and stuck the feet on (I'll be running mine horizontally).
> 
> Has anyone else used the Silverstone optical drive? Did you actually get the 2 tiny screw in? I found the gaps for the screws weren't quite big enough to let the screws bite, but looking at the bracket I didn't think they were really necessary so left them out. Anyone manage to get them in?
> 
> Got to say the case looks great in my AV rack, which has all-black gear in it right now.
> 
> I'll be setting it up to dual-boot Windows and Steam OS, probably with a FLIRC so I can hopefully use the boot menu from my Logitech Harmony remote. If I get time I'll do a write-up on the whole installation process.
> 
> Cheers for now (roll on Friday),
> 
> Charlie


In the little bag of screws for the case are two *TINY* little screws that are for the optical drive, they worked just fine for me...... I'm using the silverstone slim-line bluray drive.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> In the little bag of screws for the case are two *TINY* little screws that are for the optical drive, they worked just fine for me...... I'm using the silverstone slim-line bluray drive.


Jim, with the NT06 in the Raven, how was the noise and temps from your initial testing? I keep going back and forth with getting the NT06 or trying with the H55.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Jim, with the NT06 in the Raven, how was the noise and temps from your initial testing? I keep going back and forth with getting the NT06 or trying with the H55.


Hey, sorry for the delay, system is built, did some basic testing last night/this morning, but my infant son had a hard night. I'm gonna upload pics and post results in a couple of hours once he is in bed. Working on trying to eat dinner with my bride in a little bit









I will say that the system idles about 1-2c over ambient, and during gaming it stays quiet to me and the temps on CPU never went over 55c. No way to "test" sound db here.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hey, sorry for the delay, system is built, did some basic testing last night/this morning, but my infant son had a hard night. I'm gonna upload pics and post results in a couple of hours once he is in bed. Working on trying to eat dinner with my bride in a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that the system idles about 1-2c over ambient, and during gaming it stays quiet to me and the temps on CPU never went over 55c. No way to "test" sound db here.


Hey Jim, no problem at all man we really appreciate the research you have done for us. Hope your little guy sleeps better tonight.

If its only 1-2 degrees, that is not bad at all.

Are you able to place the slim fan on the side panel or is that out of the question with the NT06?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Hey Jim, no problem at all man we really appreciate the research you have done for us. Hope your little guy sleeps better tonight.
> 
> If its only 1-2 degrees, that is not bad at all.
> 
> Are you able to place the slim fan on the side panel or is that out of the question with the NT06?


That was with the two slim fans mounted as intakes by the GPU, and NO fan on the side panel by the CPU cooler, the included fan with the CPU cooler was set under the cooling fins and blows air over the fins to blow air "away" from the CPU, and exhaust it over the cooler and out the side. With the nt06, you can't fit a fan on the side panel. But with the temps I saw, there was no need to.


----------



## theDARKW0LF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That was with the two slim fans mounted as intakes by the GPU, and NO fan on the side panel by the CPU cooler, the included fan with the CPU cooler was set under the cooling fins and blows air over the fins to blow air "away" from the CPU, and exhaust it over the cooler and out the side. With the nt06, you can't fit a fan on the side panel. But with the temps I saw, there was no need to.


Awesome to hear about the temps and everything from your end, really appreciate your input and sharing of your testing with us, as Captain stated. Just one quick question, do you have any idea whether a single SP120 would fit on that NT06-Pro setup or does it seem like the included slim fan is adequate enough?


----------



## gregplive

Just finished building mine, I had a Asrock M8 before this, I decided to sell the M8 case due to heat and noise and kept the insides.

Specs

CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k
GPU: GTX 660ti
Motherboard: Asrock Z87-M8
SSD: 960GB Crucial m500 for both windows and steam
Ram: 16GB Crucial 1600mhz
AIO: Antec khuler H20 620


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregplive*
> 
> Just finished building mine, I had a Asrock M8 before this, I decided to sell the M8 case due to heat and noise and kept the insides.
> 
> Specs
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k
> GPU: GTX 660ti
> Motherboard: Asrock Z87-M8
> SSD: 960GB Crucial m500 for both windows and steam
> Ram: 16GB Crucial 1600mhz
> AIO: Antec khuler H20 620


It would be nice if more ITX board makers put the CPU socket in that location. Would have made the Antec kuhler fit my board if the CPU had been in that same position.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> Awesome to hear about the temps and everything from your end, really appreciate your input and sharing of your testing with us, as Captain stated. Just one quick question, do you have any idea whether a single SP120 would fit on that NT06-Pro setup or does it seem like the included slim fan is adequate enough?


I don't feel the CPU block would really see much benefit from a different fan in this case.
And if it did, I dang sure wouldn't put in any corsair fan, I've tried them all and they are honestly junk in my opinion. I'll stick to either Gentle Typhoons, Silverstone AP's, or Gelid Wings. I've sworn off corsair after WAY to many QC issues and quality overall issues


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It would be nice if more ITX board makers put the CPU socket in that location. Would have made the Antec kuhler fit my board if the CPU had been in that same position.


Crazy that you mention this, he is using a ASRock Z87, so guess they learned their lesson from the Z77 board by moving the CPU socket. LOL!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That was with the two slim fans mounted as intakes by the GPU, and NO fan on the side panel by the CPU cooler, the included fan with the CPU cooler was set under the cooling fins and blows air over the fins to blow air "away" from the CPU, and exhaust it over the cooler and out the side. With the nt06, you can't fit a fan on the side panel. But with the temps I saw, there was no need to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I don't feel the CPU block would really see much benefit from a different fan in this case.
> And if it did, I dang sure wouldn't put in any corsair fan, I've tried them all and they are honestly junk in my opinion. I'll stick to either Gentle Typhoons, Silverstone AP's, or Gelid Wings. I've sworn off corsair after WAY to many QC issues and quality overall issues


Thank you again for the follow-up with the NT06. Looks like I'll probably be placing an order for this.

With the Silverstone AP's, which ones are the best? 121, 122, or 123 in terms of performance and quietness.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Crazy that you mention this, he is using a ASRock Z87, so guess they learned their lesson from the Z77 board by moving the CPU socket. LOL!
> 
> Thank you again for the follow-up with the NT06. Looks like I'll probably be placing an order for this.
> 
> With the Silverstone AP's, which ones are the best? 121, 122, or 123 in terms of performance and quietness.


That Z87-M8 board isn't available on the retail market as a stand alone board, only with the M8 barebone system, the Z87E has the CPU socket in the same spot as the z77E, the asus is a little more centered, but that M8 board has it closer to the edge of the board away from the pcie slot.

And the AP121's are the only ones to use in my opinion, the 122 is just cheap in my opinion, to flimsy and bad quality for the price, and the 123 is NOT quiet, it's a loud fan, at least compared to the 121's.


----------



## Jimhans1

Lol, that figures, my son is asleep, my wife is asleep. I'm writing this post on my cell phone because there is a "service interruption" and I have no TV and no Internet







, and yes, the bill is paid! The wait time for technical support was over 45 minutes, and all they could say was "yes, service is down, and it will be back up when we can", WTH kind of answer is that?

So I will post the pics and info on the NT06-pro/Z77E-ITX update in the morning.

Arrrrrgh. Screw you Verizon!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That Z87-M8 board isn't available on the retail market as a stand alone board, only with the M8 barebone system, the Z87E has the CPU socket in the same spot as the z77E, the asus is a little more centered, but that M8 board has it closer to the edge of the board away from the pcie slot.
> 
> And the AP121's are the only ones to use in my opinion, the 122 is just cheap in my opinion, to flimsy and bad quality for the price, and the 123 is NOT quiet, it's a loud fan, at least compared to the 121's.


Doh, I didn't know that ASRock made a special board for the M8 and thought it was their Z87E board. My mistake there.

Good to know on the Silverstone fans, it starts to get confusing on which ones are better.

It will be interesting to see if other case manufacturers have similar case designs as the RVZ01 that we would see released later this year or sometime next year since R&D takes a bit of time.


----------



## Drerex

Wow. How a thread here a OC.net can take off!! I am gone for a few days and a whole lot more pages are already added. Seeing some nice builds here. Hey Captain, sorry to hear about your luck with the H60. That is sad because I actually like the coolit style coolers a lot. I guess if I want a AIO for this style of case in the future, I would be better served sticking with a Asetek or LP Air cooler.


----------



## Drerex

Got my GTX 780 today and slapped a ACX cooler on it. Ran some test with the ACX cooler and I am very happy with the performance. This is with all fans set as intakes.

Here is the idle:



and here is full load for 2 hours:


----------



## Fritzkrieger

Djanice1980, how are you going to mount the reservoir? I've read the manual and it looks like I can mount a DDC pump on the 2.5" SSD bracket, but I'm not sure how you can mount the res (clearly you can't use a DDC pump-res combo). I was thinking of using a Bitspower 50mm reservoir but I am not sure whether I'm making the right selection.


----------



## OCPG

Little help needed guys. I was checking out the ZALMAN CNPS8900 on newegg and found this review:
Quote:


> This cooler needs to be oriented correctly so the heatpipes follow the cpu die. On an ASRock Z87 ITX board, the heatsink hits even low profile memory. It will fit the other way, but with the heatpipes not covering enough of the die, it is not an effective cooler.


Is it really true the heatpipes must follow the cpu die? Dang, this thing sounded like the perfect cooler for me (quiet and decent perf).

So if that won't work. After doing the math, I'm thinking the 66mm height NH-L12 should allow the 15mm side fan to stay. The only reason I don't want the NT06-PRO is because of noise levels.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> Wow. How a thread here a OC.net can take off!! I am gone for a few days and a whole lot more pages are already added. Seeing some nice builds here. Hey Captain, sorry to hear about your luck with the H60. That is sad because I actually like the coolit style coolers a lot. I guess if I want a AIO for this style of case in the future, I would be better served sticking with a Asetek or LP Air cooler.


I know, this thread has really exploded on here. I have also referenced this thread on many other message boards where they are talking about this case.

With the AIO's, especially that H60, not even sure I feel comfortable putting one in here how cramped it gets.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> Got my GTX 780 today and slapped a ACX cooler on it. Ran some test with the ACX cooler and I am very happy with the performance. This is with all fans set as intakes.
> 
> Here is the idle:
> 
> 
> 
> and here is full load for 2 hours:


I'm using a 770 ACX, and my temps are pretty similar to yours on idle. I am getting 26-28 degrees on idle and 59 degrees on load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzkrieger*
> 
> Djanice1980, how are you going to mount the reservoir? I've read the manual and it looks like I can mount a DDC pump on the 2.5" SSD bracket, but I'm not sure how you can mount the res (clearly you can't use a DDC pump-res combo). I was thinking of using a Bitspower 50mm reservoir but I am not sure whether I'm making the right selection.


I can't wait to see more customer water loops. At some point I'd love to get a full custom loop in this case which would work way better and safer than having a cramped AIO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Little help needed guys. I was checking out the ZALMAN CNPS8900 on newegg and found this review:
> Is it really true the heatpipes must follow the cpu die? Dang, this thing sounded like the perfect cooler for me (quiet and decent perf).
> 
> So if that won't work. After doing the math, I'm thinking the 66mm height NH-L12 should allow the 15mm side fan to stay. The only reason I don't want the NT06-PRO is because of noise levels.


There was another review that said the Salman was really good with price/performance. I think their coolers are very ugly in general.

With the NH-L12, is that with both the 120mm and 92mm fans on the cooler + the 12 x 120mm slim fan on the side panel?

Some comparison charts of the NT06 and it's on par with the H55 that I wanted to try, probably not worth the headache and just go with the NT06 imo.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/02/13/silverstone_nitrogon_nt06pro_cpu_air_cooler_review/3#.Uw_0_YWPO9U







Quote:


> The Bottom Line
> 
> SilverStone has seized a near total victory with its Nitrogon Series NT06-Pro CPU air cooler. When compared to the Thermalright AXP-100, the SilverStone NT06-Pro offers more configuration options, better thermal performance at all levels tested, and is being sold for less. The only area the NT06-Pro did not win outright was our sound test and of course for a SFF system or HTPC system this may be a big point of contention.
> 
> Competition is always good for the consumer and what we have here is the making of a rivalry. SilverStone has one upped Thermalright at its own game. It will be interesting to see how Thermalright responds to the threat of the SilverStone NT06-Pro. In the mean time what we have is a cooler that is very configurable and offers you lots of performance in a small space. Users of mid to large scale cases need not concern themselves since there are bigger and better coolers for their needs that are better values. For those of us with smaller cases, HTPC configurations, and SFF systems, SilverStone has exactly what we need at a price that is easy on the wallet.
> 
> The SilverStone NT06-Pro weighs in at $53 after a $5 MIR with Prime Shipping. While the Thermalright AXP-100 has a $60 MSRP, it is hard to find in stock, and when you do, it is often above the MSRP.
> 
> For its exceptional performance, small footprint, and low cost we award the SilverStone NT06-Pro our [H] Editor's Choice Gold Award.


----------



## squick3n

Great thread! I'm moving over from a Node 304. I just don't feel comfortable moving my H55 over with it and stressing the tubes like that. Going to go with the stock cooler but I may switch to a Thermalright AXP-100 with a full size fan on the heat sink, and none on the case. I've had more trouble OC'ing with the Z87E-ITX than I ever have had with a motherboard before, so I am running at stock speeds on my 4770k for now anyway


----------



## stormie

Great thread and very informative. I'm considering rebuilding with this case too, but I'm stuck on the choice of CPU cooler. I'm using the Intel stock cooler in my 4670K mATX build currently and it's too noisy - makes an annoying whine at idle and too loud under load.
Quote:


> So if that won't work. After doing the math, I'm thinking the 66mm height NH-L12 should allow the 15mm side fan to stay. The only reason I don't want the NT06-PRO is because of noise levels.


It seems like the case was intended to be paired with the NT06-PRO, but I'm concerned about the noise levels too. Silverstone don't seem to have a reputation for making quiet fans. Does anyone know if it's possible to replace the NT06's fan with a regular 25mm one? I'm guessing RAM height is the issue. I'd be using a pair of Corsair Vengeance low profile and based on the measurements (Corsair says 1.03"/26.25mm - Silverstone says the RAM clearance with the NT06 is 31.88mm - that would be with the 20mm fan presumably) it looks like a 25mm fan might just fit. Has anyone tried this? Those with ultra low profile RAM like the Crucial ones might not have a problem unless other components on the motherboard get in the way.

The NH-L12 seems to be the next best option, but that means being stuck with the Silverstone 15mm fan. I'd prefer not to be tied to these low profile fans if at all possible. The AXP-200 has the same problem - its 60mm without fan, so it would only fit with a <23mm fan.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> Great thread and very informative. I'm considering rebuilding with this case too, but I'm stuck on the choice of CPU cooler. I'm using the Intel stock cooler in my 4670K mATX build currently and it's too noisy - makes an annoying whine at idle and too loud under load.
> It seems like the case was intended to be paired with the NT06-PRO, but I'm concerned about the noise levels too. Silverstone don't seem to have a reputation for making quiet fans. Does anyone know if it's possible to replace the NT06's fan with a regular 25mm one? I'm guessing RAM height is the issue. I'd be using a pair of Corsair Vengeance low profile and based on the measurements (Corsair says 1.03"/26.25mm - Silverstone says the RAM clearance with the NT06 is 31.88mm - that would be with the 20mm fan presumably) it looks like a 25mm fan might just fit. Has anyone tried this? Those with ultra low profile RAM like the Crucial ones might not have a problem unless other components on the motherboard get in the way.
> 
> The NH-L12 seems to be the next best option, but that means being stuck with the Silverstone 15mm fan. I'd prefer not to be tied to these low profile fans if at all possible. The AXP-200 has the same problem - its 60mm without fan, so it would only fit with a <23mm fan.


A few posts up, Jim tried the NT06 on the ASRock Z77E-I and it fit on there considering that mobo is a PITA to get a cooler on it without covering up the PCI-e slot. Maybe he can chime in and let us know which RAM he used. I have seen some pics around with this cooler in place and there hasn't been an issue if using low price RAM. Here's an example on the ASUS Z87 even with Ripjaws that have a slight higher heat sink. The fan is also mounted underneath.



Really wish that Silverstone product managers were more active in these threads to help us through some of these questions we have. Some give Corsair ****, but their product managers chime in quite a bit in their threads helping out.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> With the NH-L12, is that with both the 120mm and 92mm fans on the cooler + the 12 x 120mm slim fan on the side panel?
> 
> Some comparison charts of the NT06 and it's on par with the H55 that I wanted to try, probably not worth the headache and just go with the NT06 imo.


It won't fit the top fan, but I'm concerned with noise at this point (no OC'ing). So the question I face is:

NH-L12 with bottom fan and silverstone side panel fan

VS

NT06-PRO with bottom fan, no side panel fan


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> It won't fit the top fan, but I'm concerned with noise at this point (no OC'ing). So the question I face is:
> 
> NH-L12 with bottom fan and silverstone side panel fan
> 
> VS
> 
> NT06-PRO with bottom fan, no side panel fan


I hear you on that. It's the reason why I hadn't pulled the trigger on any of these yet either. I kept thinking too that the H55 might fit, but it doesn't seem like it will from watching some more install videos since the hoses are similar in length to H60.

Maybe Jim will get a chance to post those pics tonight from the NT06 installed.


----------



## OCPG

What do you guys recommend for running 3+ fans on a 2 header MB (ASRock Z87E-ITX)? Can I use this SilverStone Splitter CPF01? I'm concerned about the speed control and amps draw, could the splitter mess things up?


----------



## Jimhans1

Ok folks, sorry for the delay, here are the photos from the installation of the NT06-PRO into the RVZ01B using an ASRock Z77E-ITX motherboard. And please excuse the photos, had to use my wife's point and shoot as my mother-in-law is using my Pro camera this week on their cruise, and was running into my sons room every 5 minutes it seemed.

First, some information. I HAVE THIS CASE STUFFED TO THE GILLS.

Hardware:

Z77E-ITX
[email protected]@1.25v
8gb Kingston HyperX DDR3-1866 CL9 1.65v
2 - Plextor 2.5" 128Gb SSD's RAID 0 (OS and primary games)
1 - Plextor mSATA 256Gb SSD (games and applications)
1 - WD 1Tb Black 1001FALS 7200RPM (Bulk Storage)
1 - Silverstone Slim-Line Blu-Ray burner
1 - Silverstone 450 Gold SFX Modular PSU using the stock cables
1 - EVGA GTX770 SC ACX @1111core/1286boost/7500mem
2 - Silverstone 120x15mm case fans included with the case, both mounted as intakes by the GPU
1- NT06-PRO using the included 120x20mm PWM fan on the cooler, with fan set to push the air over the cooling tower and out the side fan port

The backplate for the NT06-PRO needs to be slightly modded to fit both the Z77E-ITX and the Z87E-ITX due to the mSATA port on the back side of the motherboard.




Once the cooler was installed, since the PSU is modular, I installed the 8-pin EPS, the SATA cables, the fan splitter cable, and 24-pin power cable PRIOR to mounting the board/cooler assembly into the case, as it would have been kinda hard to get them in after it was in the case (the 8-pin would have been almost impossible for my long fat fingers to get to.........

The temps for the system @stock clocks using the intel cooler were 29c/90c idle/load with an ambient of 22c in the house. With the NT06-PRO @stock clocks it was 23c/72c idle/load again, ambient was 22c, and at the listed OC above in the specs the temps were 25c/80c idle/load. Idle temps were after boot, left PC sitting at the desktop for 30 minutes, load was after 60 minutes of small FFT Prime95 v27.9
Temps were monitored by both CPU-z, GPU-z, EVGA Precision X, and Hwmonitor pro.

GPU temps I got were; Intel Cooler @Stock Clocks 27c/77c idle/load, [email protected] Clocks 26c/72c idle/load, [email protected] Clocks 27c/77c idle/load. The GPU stock clocks are 1111core/1163boost/7010mem, OC clocks are 1111core/1286boost/7500mem using Precision X as the OC tool running the stock EVGA Bios. load was applied by running Unigine Valley 1.0 looped, GPU fans set to 70%, as that's the speed that without my headset on is bearable and not annoying for me.












To sum up my thoughts on this set up, I didn't find there to be any horrible noise, but I am not very sensitive to noise in the first place.
The temps with the NT06-PRO in this case, with this board and these overclocks are what I would consider reasonable for the amount of space. Using the un-scientific method of testing for positive/negative airflow by using a sheet of toilet paper held next to vented openings, even with only the 2 slim fans included with the case mounted by the GPU, and the fan set on the NT to blow the air out the side panel, there was STILL very positive pressure.

I am in the process of ordering in the supplies to do this system in a full custom liquid loop for both cpu and gpu, then we will see how it goes............ I might need to ask joel @silverstonetek for a test sample of the 600w SFX, my kill-a-watt showed this system pulled 548w at the wall with these overclocks, oooops.









That's all I have for tonight, and again, I am sorry for the delay, but life happens when you have an 18-month old son!!

Here he is 6 months ago on his first birthday, he has his dads attitude!!!


Spoiler: Warning: INFANT ATTITUDE!!!







If there are any questions or measurements you would like me to provide, ask away. I will do my best to reply as quickly as I can.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> What do you guys recommend for running 3+ fans on a 2 header MB (ASRock Z87E-ITX)? Can I use this SilverStone Splitter CPF01? I'm concerned about the speed control and amps draw, could the splitter mess things up?


exactly what fans are you wanting to use???


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> A few posts up, Jim tried the NT06 on the ASRock Z77E-I and it fit on there considering that mobo is a PITA to get a cooler on it without covering up the PCI-e slot. Maybe he can chime in and let us know which RAM he used. I have seen some pics around with this cooler in place and there hasn't been an issue if using low price RAM. Here's an example on the ASUS Z87 even with Ripjaws that have a slight higher heat sink. The fan is also mounted underneath.


Thanks. Apparently those Ripjaws are 41mm high so the fan probably isn't overlapping them in that photo. I'm guessing the fan would overlap on an ITX board though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If there are any questions or measurements you would like me to provide, ask away. I will do my best to reply as quickly as I can.


Jim, are you able to measure the clearance between the RAM and NT06's fan? Does the NT06's fan hang over the RAM slots at all? I'm just wondering if it's possible to get a 25mm fan in there without using very low profile DIMMs as from what I've read the included 20mm fan is fairly noisy. Otherwise, the NT06 is looking like a good option. Thanks!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> Thanks. Apparently those Ripjaws are 41mm high so the fan probably isn't overlapping them in that photo. I'm guessing the fan would overlap on an ITX board though.
> Jim, are you able to measure the clearance between the RAM and NT06's fan? Does the NT06's fan hang over the RAM slots at all? I'm just wondering if it's possible to get a 25mm fan in there without using very low profile DIMMs as from what I've read the included 20mm fan is fairly noisy. Otherwise, the NT06 is looking like a good option. Thanks!


Yes, the fan does overhang the memory slots on the Z77E-ITX board, it covers the slot closest to the CPU and most of the second slot,(right click on the photos I posted and click on "open in new tab/window to see the LARGE photo) with the memory kit I used (this is just a quick link so you can see it, I dang sure didn't get it from Newegg, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104297 ) there is about 1-2mm space between the fan and the top of the memory, the only problem with trying to use a 25mm fan besides running into "normal" height memory, is that the heatpipes would be run into by the fan also, as they taper in towards the CPU socket.

I would say, if you want to use a 25mm fan, use this ram, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148656&ignorebbr=1 or something similar, and know that the fan will overhang the open side of the CPU heatsink away from the heatpipes by about 5-10mm..........

I personally didn't think that the 20mm thick fan included was noisy, but as I said in my previous post, I am not that sensitive to sound......

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Shurtugal

Got my case in, the build is all set up. Just waiting for my Gigabyte R9 290 to come in, then I will post a few photos!









I am lying it horizontally on my desk, and I noticed the HDD (WD Green 1TB) does get kind of hot, but not too bad. My cable management is horrible, but I'll fix that up when I install the graphics card.
Really liking the case! I just need to find a decent ITX board, just bought the Asrock H77 ITX, because I couldn't find anything better that was reasonably priced, I live in Australia, and we don't have as much Computer stuff on eBay


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurtugal*
> 
> Got my case in, the build is all set up. Just waiting for my Gigabyte R9 290 to come in, then I will post a few photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am lying it horizontally on my desk, and I noticed the HDD (WD Green 1TB) does get kind of hot, but not too bad. My cable management is horrible, but I'll fix that up when I install the graphics card.
> Really liking the case! I just need to find a decent ITX board, just bought the Asrock H77 ITX, because I couldn't find anything better that was reasonably priced, I live in Australia, and we don't have as much Computer stuff on eBay


I've found that laying it horizontally does increase almost every piece of hardwares temperature with this case, between 5-10c in some instances. Have you tried vertical to see if temps change??


----------



## Shurtugal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I've found that laying it horizontally does increase almost every piece of hardwares temperature with this case, between 5-10c in some instances. Have you tried vertical to see if temps change??


I haven't tried it yet, might do that once I get the GPU, monitor temps on it, the CPU and HDD.
Both intake fans are in the GPU compartment ATM, which is facing the desk. I'll buy a third fan on Monday. I'm using the low profile Noctua CPU cooler, (NH 9i or something) and I'm curious to see temps during gaming and benchmarking.


----------



## FOXBAT92

Hey guys, here is my RVZ01 which I finished last Saturday.
Its my first build and my first desktop in over 10 years!!

So pleased with it












Specs:

i7 4770K
Corsair H55 w/ SIlverstone 15mm fan
MSi Z87I
MSi Reference GTX 780
Corsair 16 GB Vengence LP 1600 C9
SIlverstone 450W SFX
SIlverstone slimline optical drive
Samsung 250GB SSD
WD 500GB 2.5" HDD
2x Silverstone AP121 in the GPU slots
SIlverstone short cable kit!!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FOXBAT92*
> 
> Hey guys, here is my RVZ01 which I finished last Saturday.
> Its my first build and my first desktop in over 10 years!!
> 
> So pleased with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> i7 4770K
> Corsair H55 w/ SIlverstone 15mm fan
> MSi Z87I
> MSi Reference GTX 780
> Corsair 16 GB Vengence LP 1600 C9
> SIlverstone 450W SFX
> SIlverstone slimline optical drive
> Samsung 250GB SSD
> WD 500GB 2.5" HDD
> 2x Silverstone AP121 in the GPU slots
> SIlverstone short cable kit!!


Foxbat, did you have a hard time getting the H55 in? Not sure if you saw our pics with the H60 and the hoses getting kinked in previous posts.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Ok folks, sorry for the delay, here are the photos from the installation of the NT06-PRO into the RVZ01B using an ASRock Z77E-ITX motherboard. And please excuse the photos, had to use my wife's point and shoot as my mother-in-law is using my Pro camera this week on their cruise, and was running into my sons room every 5 minutes it seemed.
> 
> First, some information. I HAVE THIS CASE STUFFED TO THE GILLS.
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> Z77E-ITX
> [email protected]@1.25v
> 8gb Kingston HyperX DDR3-1866 CL9 1.65v
> 2 - Plextor 2.5" 128Gb SSD's RAID 0 (OS and primary games)
> 1 - Plextor mSATA 256Gb SSD (games and applications)
> 1 - WD 1Tb Black 1001FALS 7200RPM (Bulk Storage)
> 1 - Silverstone Slim-Line Blu-Ray burner
> 1 - Silverstone 450 Gold SFX Modular PSU using the stock cables
> 1 - EVGA GTX770 SC ACX @1111core/1286boost/7500mem
> 2 - Silverstone 120x15mm case fans included with the case, both mounted as intakes by the GPU
> 1- NT06-PRO using the included 120x20mm PWM fan on the cooler, with fan set to push the air over the cooling tower and out the side fan port
> 
> The backplate for the NT06-PRO needs to be slightly modded to fit both the Z77E-ITX and the Z87E-ITX due to the mSATA port on the back side of the motherboard.
> 
> Once the cooler was installed, since the PSU is modular, I installed the 8-pin EPS, the SATA cables, the fan splitter cable, and 24-pin power cable PRIOR to mounting the board/cooler assembly into the case, as it would have been kinda hard to get them in after it was in the case (the 8-pin would have been almost impossible for my long fat fingers to get to.........
> 
> The temps for the system @stock clocks using the intel cooler were 29c/90c idle/load with an ambient of 22c in the house. With the NT06-PRO @stock clocks it was 23c/72c idle/load again, ambient was 22c, and at the listed OC above in the specs the temps were 25c/80c idle/load. Idle temps were after boot, left PC sitting at the desktop for 30 minutes, load was after 60 minutes of small FFT Prime95 v27.9
> Temps were monitored by both CPU-z, GPU-z, EVGA Precision X, and Hwmonitor pro.
> 
> GPU temps I got were; Intel Cooler @Stock Clocks 27c/77c idle/load, [email protected] Clocks 26c/72c idle/load, [email protected] Clocks 27c/77c idle/load. The GPU stock clocks are 1111core/1163boost/7010mem, OC clocks are 1111core/1286boost/7500mem using Precision X as the OC tool running the stock EVGA Bios. load was applied by running Unigine Valley 1.0 looped, GPU fans set to 70%, as that's the speed that without my headset on is bearable and not annoying for me.
> 
> To sum up my thoughts on this set up, I didn't find there to be any horrible noise, but I am not very sensitive to noise in the first place.
> The temps with the NT06-PRO in this case, with this board and these overclocks are what I would consider reasonable for the amount of space. Using the un-scientific method of testing for positive/negative airflow by using a sheet of toilet paper held next to vented openings, even with only the 2 slim fans included with the case mounted by the GPU, and the fan set on the NT to blow the air out the side panel, there was STILL very positive pressure.
> 
> I am in the process of ordering in the supplies to do this system in a full custom liquid loop for both cpu and gpu, then we will see how it goes............ I might need to ask joel @silverstonetek for a test sample of the 600w SFX, my kill-a-watt showed this system pulled 548w at the wall with these overclocks, oooops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I have for tonight, and again, I am sorry for the delay, but life happens when you have an 18-month old son!!
> 
> Here he is 6 months ago on his first birthday, he has his dads attitude!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: INFANT ATTITUDE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there are any questions or measurements you would like me to provide, ask away. I will do my best to reply as quickly as I can.


Thanks again for going to all this trouble to take the pics and testing the NT06 for us.

I am satisfied with my temps with the case sitting horizontally. Again, I do not have anything overclocked either. I do need to run CPU-Z as I want to see how my HDD's are doing temp wise.

Cute pic of your little guy, enjoy him, they grow up so fast.


----------



## djanice1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzkrieger*
> 
> Djanice1980, how are you going to mount the reservoir? I've read the manual and it looks like I can mount a DDC pump on the 2.5" SSD bracket, but I'm not sure how you can mount the res (clearly you can't use a DDC pump-res combo). I was thinking of using a Bitspower 50mm reservoir but I am not sure whether I'm making the right selection.


I had to get the water z 40mm res and I mounted my pump to the bracket that sits in front of the power supply bracket. Probably the one you are talking about. The holes line up perfectly for my pump and there was just enough room to slap a fitting on the top of the pump as well. I also added some stuff to the reservoir to help with the bubbles. Mainly a sponge and a tube that screws in to keep the water-line high. I had to cut the tube down to fit properly.


----------



## juli3us

well haai guys most of your builds have given me alot of insperation, to build my portable lan PC.
i do have some questions i hope you guys could answer









most of you? use a 120mm cpu loop?
is it possible to loop the GPU with it to? like the EVGA copper HYDRO cards?

what is a really good motherboard for gaming? i wanted to use the EVGA Z87 stinger, or you have better options?

how much power an average GTX 770/780 needs? like is the Silverstone 450W SFX enough for some hardcore gaming?
and maybe some led mods?

thanks for your time! you guys are awsume! the pictures are giving me the feels


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> exactly what fans are you wanting to use???


Probably 4 fans: the two stock SilverStone fans (GPU area), and a CPU fan/extra side panel fan.

How do you have the fans setup on your Z77E-ITX? Are the two slim fans connected to the system header (via splitter) and the cpu fan on cpu header? Are they setup to auto adjust via ASRock software?

Thanks for all the info and pics! It helps a ton! It's unfortunate that the NT06-PRO must be cut a little for fitment on the Z87E-ITX.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Probably 4 fans: the two stock SilverStone fans (GPU area), and a CPU fan/extra side panel fan.
> 
> How do you have the fans setup on your Z77E-ITX? Are the two slim fans connected to the system header (via splitter) and the cpu fan on cpu header? Are they setup to auto adjust via ASRock software?
> 
> Thanks for all the info and pics! It helps a ton! It's unfortunate that the NT06-PRO must be cut a little for fitment on the Z87E-ITX.


My fan setup has the two slim fans mounted in the GPU area and connected to my sys/chas fan header using the included splitter that came with the case. The NT06-Pro fan is running off the CPU fan header by itself. Most motherboard fan headers can run 2-3 standard 120mm fans with no problem, as long as they aren't like the Delta 1AMP+ fans.
I have the slim fans running at 100%, and the CPU fan is just being controlled with the "Auto" setting in the bios, as I don't like the way asrock has the PWM implementation in the bios for manual control.

As to the cutting the base adapter, I KNOW it's required on the Z77E, after having looked at the Z87E, I'm not sure it needs to be cut, as the CPU socket locations ARE different, it looks to me that the NT06-Pro tower itself WOULD need to be rotated 180 degrees on the Z87E to fit it into the case correctly compared to how I have it minted on the Z77E.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juli3us*
> 
> well haai guys most of your builds have given me alot of insperation, to build my portable lan PC.
> i do have some questions i hope you guys could answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most of you? use a 120mm cpu loop?
> is it possible to loop the GPU with it to? like the EVGA copper HYDRO cards?
> 
> what is a really good motherboard for gaming? i wanted to use the EVGA Z87 stinger, or you have better options?
> 
> how much power an average GTX 770/780 needs? like is the Silverstone 450W SFX enough for some hardcore gaming?
> and maybe some led mods?
> 
> thanks for your time! you guys are awsume! the pictures are giving me the feels


First off, I love EVGA GPUs, they are IMHO the best nVidia cards made, but, the rest of their products, especially their motherboards have/had major issues with bios and other QC items, I would recommend either an ASRock ITX or an Asus ITX board honestly.

As to the question about liquid cooling, I'm attempting to get a full loop setup to go into this case in the next few weeks here. Just need to order the radiator(s)







and the CPU block at the moment, I have the rest here already. It should be possible with a custom loop to do CPU and GPU both underwater.

As to the psu, if your wanting to do overclocking of both the CPU and GPU, I would counsel you to wait a month or two till silverstone releases the 600w SFX gold, on my system with both Oc'ed, it was making the 450w pull almost 550w at the wall. Which of course will shut the psu off really quickly









If you are not planning to OC anything, the 450w will do just fine really. Or if your just going to OC the CPU and not the GPU you will be ok. Or vise versa, GPU only but not CPU, the only reason mine didn't shut down is the UPS I have it plugged into is a true Sine wave unit that provides very stable power to the psu, when I had it plugged directly into the wall outlet, the psu would shut down as soon as I started do a benchmark or game with it, anything demanding really.


----------



## juli3us

Well Jim thanks
I'll post my spec soon its almost done.

Just 1 more :

What material are the side panels made of since I want to do a Window/ acrylic mod on the panel, or maybe a grill so can I cut it?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juli3us*
> 
> Well Jim thanks
> I'll post my spec soon its almost done.
> 
> Just 1 more :
> 
> What material are the side panels made of since I want to do a Window/ acrylic mod on the panel, or maybe a grill so can I cut it?


The side panels are both steel, the panel with the single fan hole is the removable panel, I would guess it is 1-1.5mm SECC steel, the side panel with the dual 120mm fans and the psu intake port is not removable, and from the feel of it, is made of the same spec steel. I'll get my calipers out and measure when I get home. I don't actively use that system, it's just an experimental system, so it's easy to pull it off the shelf and get the measurements.

Just curious, but which panel would you be trying to cut a window in? Cuz there really wouldn't be much to look at if you load this thing with decent hardware, just too tiny IMHO. Just wondering.


----------



## juli3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The side panels are both steel, the panel with the single fan hole is the removable panel, I would guess it is 1-1.5mm SECC steel, the side panel with the dual 120mm fans and the psu intake port is not removable, and from the feel of it, is made of the same spec steel. I'll get my calipers out and measure when I get home. I don't actively use that system, it's just an experimental system, so it's easy to pull it off the shelf and get the measurements.
> 
> Just curious, but which panel would you be trying to cut a window in? Cuz there really wouldn't be much to look at if you load this thing with decent hardware, just too tiny IMHO. Just wondering.


i dont know wanted to give it a bit more of a feel? wanted to start a project and made the full case acid green, so i wanted to make some planning if it is possible to do,
but if you say its to full and not bein able to see the pump,and tubes wich i wanted to LED up, than its a no go









about the mobo:
the Asus MAXIMUS VI should fit? and has no problems?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juli3us*
> 
> i dont know wanted to give it a bit more of a feel? wanted to start a project and made the full case acid green, so i wanted to make some planning if it is possible to do,
> but if you say its to full and not bein able to see the pump,and tubes wich i wanted to LED up, than its a no go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the mobo:
> the Asus MAXIMUS VI should fit? and has no problems?


I first had a Max VI in my RVZ01, but honestly, I swapped it for the Z77E in this case so I could put the Max6 into a caselabs s3 and do the board some justice, my 4670k in the max6 is a golden chip, it can do [email protected] with liquid cooling, but the CPU is pulling almost 150watts alone, so I needed more psu, which isn't available right now in the RVZ, if you look back a page or so, you will see exactly how full this case can get from the pics I posted yesterday. I think it would be hard to see any tubing or whatnot with this case, and I honestly managed the cables as good as can be done in this little thing.

I tried the flat-short cable set from silverstone, and it didn't help any versus the cables that come with the 450gold already, sure, if it's one of the full size PSU's it's a big help, but the cable set that comes with the sfx modular is already a really short set.


----------



## juli3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I first had a Max VI in my RVZ01, but honestly, I swapped it for the Z77E in this case so I could put the Max6 into a caselabs s3 and do the board some justice, my 4670k in the max6 is a golden chip, it can do [email protected] with liquid cooling, but the CPU is pulling almost 150watts alone, so I needed more psu, which isn't available right now in the RVZ, if you look back a page or so, you will see exactly how full this case can get from the pics I posted yesterday. I think it would be hard to see any tubing or whatnot with this case, and I honestly managed the cables as good as can be done in this little thing.
> 
> I tried the flat-short cable set from silverstone, and it didn't help any versus the cables that come with the 450gold already, sure, if it's one of the full size PSU's it's a big help, but the cable set that comes with the sfx modular is already a really short set.


im not planning to do any oc







, but the new PSU 600w will it fit as nice as the old one?

and im really looking forward about the news from you custom water loop u want to test soon.
since i also planning to cool my cpu/gpu. and about the panels ill just wait till i have it all installed otherwise ill give it a nice
paint touch.

my spec lemme hear what you think:
it should be a future game/steamOS case
so no oc or gettin really crazy xd

price list:
they are from dutch webshops most of them,since im from the green frosty netherlands.
*=not sure

The case 92,45€
-rvz01

the powersupply 88,89€
-silverstone 450W

*dvd drive 68,45€
-Silverstone SOD02
--- Parts

*The motherboard 194,98€
-asus-maximus-vi-impact

Chip 299,00€
- intel-core-i7-4770k-3-50ghz-8mb-s1150

Memory 157,00€
-corsair-vengeance-16gb-2x8gb-ddr3-1600m

Harddisk 111,00€
-seagate-constellation-es-1tb-7200rpm-64m

*Videocard 555,45€
-evga-geforce-gtx-770-4gb-dual-classified-hydro-copper









total: 1498,77€

i do still have to add my custom loop around 200€ +/-:

but what are your opinions about this little baby pump:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14981/ex-pmp-182/Alphacool_DC-LT_Ceramic_12V_DC_Pump_Plexi_Top_Reservoir_-_Installed.html?tl=g30c97s152


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juli3us*
> 
> im not planning to do any oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but the new PSU 600w will it fit as nice as the old one?
> 
> and im really looking forward about the news from you custom water loop u want to test soon.
> since i also planning to cool my cpu/gpu. and about the panels ill just wait till i have it all installed otherwise ill give it a nice
> paint touch.
> 
> my spec lemme hear what you think:
> it should be a future game/steamOS case
> so no oc or gettin really crazy xd
> 
> price list:
> they are from dutch webshops most of them,since im from the green frosty netherlands.
> *=not sure
> 
> The case 92,45€
> -rvz01
> 
> the powersupply 88,89€
> -silverstone 450W
> 
> *dvd drive 68,45€
> -Silverstone SOD02
> --- Parts
> 
> *The motherboard 194,98€
> -asus-maximus-vi-impact
> 
> Chip 299,00€
> - intel-core-i7-4770k-3-50ghz-8mb-s1150
> 
> Memory 157,00€
> -corsair-vengeance-16gb-2x8gb-ddr3-1600m
> 
> Harddisk 111,00€
> -seagate-constellation-es-1tb-7200rpm-64m
> 
> *Videocard 555,45€
> -evga-geforce-gtx-770-4gb-dual-classified-hydro-copper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> total: 1498,77€
> 
> i do still have to add my custom loop around 200€ +/-:
> 
> but what are your opinions about this little baby pump:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14981/ex-pmp-182/Alphacool_DC-LT_Ceramic_12V_DC_Pump_Plexi_Top_Reservoir_-_Installed.html?tl=g30c97s152


The 600w is supposed to be the exact same size as the 450, so it should be a perfect fit!!

Those spec'ed parts look just fine, the only thing I would change is the HDD, the seagates tend to run fairly hot to begin with, and since in the RVZ you put it right onto the psu, it's gonna get warmer, I would look at a Western Digital HDD, and I would recommend an SSD as the primary. Just my









As to those little pumps, I've personally never used one, but I've heard nothing but bad stuff about them. Do a search here on the OCN, and you will see that almost every post with them is negative. And at 76$US, it's not really a "deal" it is tiny though. But the bare DDC would do better in this situation I think.


----------



## djanice1980

Still waiting on my GPU waterblock but I thought I would do some test fitting and adjustments today.



This is how the radiator will fit. I swapped out the stock fans for 12mm ones (3 mm smaller). I might have enough room to put two more on top, but I won't know until I test fit the GPU.



These are the fans I'm using.

I went ahead and added a push button on the back side of the case above the power plug for my Xbox reciever instead of using the reset switch on the case. That way everything is back to full functionality.











It is a very tight fit! I need to add some washers for the pump bracket so that the ram sockets aren't getting hit. Also need some low profile memory and a low profile USB3 header cable.

Going to add another 120mm radiator on the lid if it will fit. We shall see!

It goes together like a puzzle. Motherboard then powersupply cables then pump and reservoir, then radiator then gpu. If I don't do it in that order it won't fit together right.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djanice1980*
> 
> Still waiting on my GPU waterblock but I thought I would do some test fitting and adjustments today.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the radiator will fit. I swapped out the stock fans for 12mm ones (3 mm smaller). I might have enough room to put two more on top, but I won't know until I test fit the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> These are the fans I'm using.
> 
> I went ahead and added a push button on the back side of the case above the power plug for my Xbox reciever instead of using the reset switch on the case. That way everything is back to full functionality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very tight fit! I need to add some washers for the pump bracket so that the ram sockets aren't getting hit. Also need some low profile memory and a low profile USB3 header cable.
> 
> Going to add another 120mm radiator on the lid if it will fit. We shall see!
> 
> It goes together like a puzzle. Motherboard then powersupply cables then pump and reservoir, then radiator then gpu. If I don't do it in that order it won't fit together right.


Awesome, can't wait to see how your custom loop project fares once its done. I also need to order some low profile memory myself, I'm still stuck on if i get the air cooler or try and see if the H55 will fit. I prefer to just go with the AIO to keep this thing as quiet as possible.


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I would say, if you want to use a 25mm fan, use this ram, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148656&ignorebbr=1 or something similar, and know that the fan will overhang the open side of the CPU heatsink away from the heatpipes by about 5-10mm..........
> 
> I personally didn't think that the 20mm thick fan included was noisy, but as I said in my previous post, I am not that sensitive to sound......
> 
> Hope this is helpful.


Definitely! Thanks for all your help here. Very informative. Looks like a fan swap on the NT06 is at least a possibility. I've got a Corsair low profile kit which appears to be about 5mm shorter than your Kingston HyperX, so it might just fit the bigger fan. I'd forgotten about the heatpipes interfering, but I guess a larger fan can be nudged to one side a little or the edge of the fan can be trimmed. The included fan might be fine, I'd just hate to be locked into a noisy fan because of the choice of cooler. And the NT06 isn't exactly cheap out here in Australia either.

Just out of curiosity, how much of a gap remains between the top of the cooler and the side panel? There appears to be a few mm from your photos. The NT06 is 81mm and Silverstone state the max clearance is 83mm. It's hard to tell but from your photos, there looks like more than 2mm of room left? Maybe they're a little conservative with the measurements.


----------



## CaptainZombie

3DGameman Review





PikkonMG Unboxing


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> Definitely! Thanks for all your help here. Very informative. Looks like a fan swap on the NT06 is at least a possibility. I've got a Corsair low profile kit which appears to be about 5mm shorter than your Kingston HyperX, so it might just fit the bigger fan. I'd forgotten about the heatpipes interfering, but I guess a larger fan can be nudged to one side a little or the edge of the fan can be trimmed. The included fan might be fine, I'd just hate to be locked into a noisy fan because of the choice of cooler. And the NT06 isn't exactly cheap out here in Australia either.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how much of a gap remains between the top of the cooler and the side panel? There appears to be a few mm from your photos. The NT06 is 81mm and Silverstone state the max clearance is 83mm. It's hard to tell but from your photos, there looks like more than 2mm of room left? Maybe they're a little conservative with the measurements.


Actually, it's misleading in the photo because you don't see the fins on the outer edges are taller than in the middle, the outside edges were close enough that I wasn't sure that it would fit. There was about 2-3mm between the tallest fins and the side panel.


----------



## Frezo

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djanice1980*
> 
> Still waiting on my GPU waterblock but I thought I would do some test fitting and adjustments today.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the radiator will fit. I swapped out the stock fans for 12mm ones (3 mm smaller). I might have enough room to put two more on top, but I won't know until I test fit the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> These are the fans I'm using.
> 
> I went ahead and added a push button on the back side of the case above the power plug for my Xbox reciever instead of using the reset switch on the case. That way everything is back to full functionality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very tight fit! I need to add some washers for the pump bracket so that the ram sockets aren't getting hit. Also need some low profile memory and a low profile USB3 header cable.
> 
> Going to add another 120mm radiator on the lid if it will fit. We shall see!
> 
> It goes together like a puzzle. Motherboard then powersupply cables then pump and reservoir, then radiator then gpu. If I don't do it in that order it won't fit together right.






I recently purchased the case and I'm basically going to transfer all of my parts over instead of doing a new build, but I know for a fact that I want to watercool everything in this bad boy. and while the build above has inspired me (more power to you man). It DOES look RATHER tight. So I started looking at expanable AIO like the following

Cooler Master Glacer 240L
Motherboard

With the addition of the following items.

Gpu Waterblock
Tubing
120mm Rad
Fittings
Extra 120mm Fan

The only thing I'm really worried about is the pressure I think I will be using 90 degree fittings more in this build than any other build and with the addition of a 120mm Rad and a GPU, I wonder if the cpu block pump will be able to handle all the new bends and turns. I'd love to hear any input you guys have on the subject. All the fans will be set to draw air into the case to maintain positive pressure and depending on how much room I save by using the GPU waterblock I may do a push pull assembly with the 240mm Radiator.


----------



## FOXBAT92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Foxbat, did you have a hard time getting the H55 in? Not sure if you saw our pics with the H60 and the hoses getting kinked in previous posts.


Not really, it went in first time and only required light pressure on the side panel to close it.
I was a bit worried as I have an MSi board which has the socket very close to the PCI slot unlike the ASUS board below.
However I thought I'd try it in this orientation first and it worked fine! The hardest & most important part is to zip-tie your tubing down to the mounting hardware.



I'm currently running some CFD simulations for University but I'll get you a picture when I'm done.
Temps look good to


----------



## juli3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The 600w is supposed to be the exact same size as the 450, so it should be a perfect fit!!
> 
> Those spec'ed parts look just fine, the only thing I would change is the HDD, the seagates tend to run fairly hot to begin with, and since in the RVZ you put it right onto the psu, it's gonna get warmer, I would look at a Western Digital HDD, and I would recommend an SSD as the primary. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to those little pumps, I've personally never used one, but I've heard nothing but bad stuff about them. Do a search here on the OCN, and you will see that almost every post with them is negative. And at 76$US, it's not really a "deal" it is tiny though. But the bare DDC would do better in this situation I think.


But this build only a 120 rad will fit?

+with the corsair h60 can I loop gpu with it? If I get the tubes

And if I get 120m LED fans would you notice anything? With that statement out how in you opinion are the standard fans,

Thx


----------



## coremailrx8

Has anyone being able to run the included case fans under 100%. I am building my system and I am doing some cooling tests right now, and only using the intel cooler in the i5 4570S. The only components I am waiting for (i have not decided yet) is a better cpu air cooler and the video card (waiting to see if a newer Nvidia Maxwell card shows up).

My motherboard is a MSI B85i that has two 4 pin headers, one CPU _fan and one sys_fan. The Bios gives me an option to select low and high speeds, but the fan runs 100% all the time and it is too noisy.

My only guess is that the pin is PWM only and not voltage regulated needed for the 3 pin Silverstone case fan. I can't find any documentation for that. Any thoughts?

PS: Great builds guys, congrats on your systems.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juli3us*
> 
> But this build only a 120 rad will fit?
> 
> +with the corsair h60 can I loop gpu with it? If I get the tubes
> 
> And if I get 120m LED fans would you notice anything? With that statement out how in you opinion are the standard fans,
> 
> Thx


The RVZ01 will fit a thin 240mm rad, I wouldn't run a 120mm rad only for a CPU & GPU loop in any case, let alone this one.

I know folks have modded the corsair H-series coolers to change tubing and add things to the loop, but I've never done that personally, and I honestly wouldn't, I'd rather do it the proper way with a custom loop.

If the LED fans are mounted to the panels themselves, you see the glow from them. I think the included thin fans are a great little fan and work well.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FOXBAT92*
> 
> Not really, it went in first time and only required light pressure on the side panel to close it.
> I was a bit worried as I have an MSi board which has the socket very close to the PCI slot unlike the ASUS board below.
> However I thought I'd try it in this orientation first and it worked fine! The hardest & most important part is to zip-tie your tubing down to the mounting hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently running some CFD simulations for University but I'll get you a picture when I'm done.
> Temps look good to


Do you have any kinks with the tubes? My ASRock mobo has the CPU socket right by the PCI-e slot like your MSI board does.

It looks like going custom cooling with this case might really be the way to go if you want water to cool things down since I feel like the AIO's have too much tubing that gets in the way.


----------



## djc5166

What are everyone else's GPU temps with this case?

I have a 4770k 780ti combo in mine and my 780ti is reaching into the 90s on some games.

I replaced the bottom case fans with 2x Gentle Typhoon AP-15s. I have them forced to 100%, and the fan on my 780ti(blower style) is also reaching 100% with my custom curve.


----------



## squick3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djc5166*
> 
> What are everyone else's GPU temps with this case?
> 
> I have a 4770k 780ti combo in mine and my 780ti is reaching into the 90s on some games.
> 
> I replaced the bottom case fans with 2x Gentle Typhoon AP-15s. I have them forced to 100%, and the fan on my 780ti(blower style) is also reaching 100% with my custom curve.


How do you have your case oriented? My GPU (680) really benefited from a vertical case orientation. I know that doesn't work in a component rack in a home theater cabinet. Either way I can't help but think the case could use some form of active exhaust. For high end components it needs a directed air flow imo


----------



## djc5166

Vertical,

Fairly sure the fan is dead in my 780ti. EVGA Precision X reports 0 RPM no-matter the fan%. Sounds like its time to RMA.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squick3n*
> 
> How do you have your case oriented? My GPU (680) really benefited from a vertical case orientation. I know that doesn't work in a component rack in a home theater cabinet. Either way I can't help but think the case could use some form of active exhaust. For high end components it needs a directed air flow imo


I agree, I wonder over time how components will perform in this case if things are not kept cool enough. I have mine set horizontally, and so far with temps its not bad, but my complaint is that there is no perfect cooler that will work with this case that can give you a piece of mind (at least mine, lol!).

I'm really hoping that we see similar designs from Corsair, Cooler Master, Fractal, etc. as with some tweaks this could be an awesome case. I still think if this had another inch or two of height it would help with a few things like coolers, not just being limited to one HDD, etc. I guess this is a start.

I hope that Silverstone takes a look at the Bolt II, those guys have done some really cool things there with their chassis. I've also been considering trying out the 250D, really like the no compromise nature of the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djc5166*
> 
> Vertical,
> 
> Fairly sure the fan is dead in my 780ti. EVGA Precision X reports 0 RPM no-matter the fan%. Sounds like its time to RMA.


That does suck if the fan(s) is dead on the card. Probably why the card is hitting 290X heat territory.


----------



## Petehmb

Anyone know when the ML07 is coming out? I want to use one for an HTPC/Gaming rig, plenty of time though as I'm only planning on playing Elder Scrolls Online with it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Anyone know when the ML07 is coming out? I want to use one for an HTPC/Gaming rig, plenty of time though as I'm only planning on playing Elder Scrolls Online with it.


Only scoop I could get says late Q2 or early Q3, that was the most solid answer I could get/pry out of my sources.


----------



## Fritzkrieger

Quote:


> *Djanice1980:*
> It is a very tight fit! I need to add some washers for the pump bracket so that the ram sockets aren't getting hit. Also need some low profile memory and a low profile USB3 header cable.
> 
> Going to add another 120mm radiator on the lid if it will fit. We shall see!
> 
> It goes together like a puzzle. Motherboard then powersupply cables then pump and reservoir, then radiator then gpu. If I don't do it in that order it won't fit together right.


That looks really good. I would love to see pics of precisely how you're mounting the pump as that's the one thing I can't figure out based on the technical drawings in the manual. This is my proposed build - would be interesting it get your thoughts whether I'm going to be having issues in fitting all of this in. The pump/res combo below is 100mm so it should have headroom in the case but I'm not sure how I would fit it other than drilling holes through the base of the case and screwing it down. I plan to have the case laying horizontal (i.e. like a DVD player) so having the pump and res orientated that way shouldn't be an issue (I think).

*1. Specs*

CPU: Intel Core i5 4570s
GPU: Gainward GeForce GTX 760 2GB (nVidia reference design)
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Impact Motherboard
RAM: Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1866C10 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO Series 250GB SSD
HDD: Western Digital WD Black WD2003FZEX 2TB
Optical: Silverstone SOB02 Slim Blu-Ray Burner Optical Drive
PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W SFX
Cables: SilverStone PP05-E Cable Kit Black
Case: SilverStone Raven RVZ01 Small Form Factor Chassis
*2. Loop Config*

Radiator (2x120): Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Slim Profile Dual 120mm Radiator
Fans (2x): Scythe Slip Stream 120mm x 12mm Fan - 1200 RPM (SY1212SL12L)
Reservoir: Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 40 Inline Reservoir - Ice Black (BP-WTZM40P-IBKBK)
Pump: Swiftech MCP355™ 12v Water Pump (Native 3/8") (120 GPH)
Pump Top: Bitspower Laing DDC / MCP35x Series Pump Top - Acrylic (BP-DDCTAC-CL)
*OR* Pump/Res Combo: Bitspower Mini Water Tank Plus DDC Pump Attachement Reservoir w/ Filter - Acetal Cap (BP-DDCT2-CL)
GPU Waterblock: EK GeForce 670 GTX VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Nickel CSQ (EK-FC670 GTX - Nickel CSQ)
GPU backplate: EK-FC670 GTX Backplate - Black
Full chipset cover Waterblock: EK ASUS Maximus VI Impact Full Board Cooling Block Kit - Nickel (EK-FB ASUS M6I - Nickel)
Tubing: PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 1/2" OD (PFLEXA-12)
Coil: PrimoChill Anti-Kink Coils - 1/2 OD" Tubing
Biocide: Mayhems Biocide Extreme - 10mL
Fittings: Bitspower G1/4 Thread 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD Compression Fitting - Black Sparkle (BP-BSCPF-CC2)
Thermal Compound: Gelid Solutions GC-3 Extreme Thermal Compound - 3.5 Grams (TC-GC-03-A)


----------



## Mariolillo

Hi folks!

My case just arrived today








Just waiting for the i5 4670K and the ASRock Motherboard and ready to build!

A few questions to all of you who already built:

Should I replace the stock fans in the case, for better performance or lower noise? I was looking at the Noctua NF-F12 fan.

Should I add right away a second fan in the GPU area? I'll be using a GTX 770 reference design and plan to overclock a bit.

I have the 450W Silverstone Strider Gold PSU. I am not planning to overclock the CPU until the 600W SFX PSU comes out, to be on the safe side. While I use the 450W, PSU should I acquire a good air cooler or I would be okay staying with the stock cooler? I was planning to get a water cooler when I wanted to overclock...

Thanks for all your help and suggestions!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fritzkrieger*
> 
> That looks really good. *I would love to see pics of precisely how you're mounting the pump as that's the one thing I can't figure out based on the technical drawings in the manual.* This is my proposed build - would be interesting it get your thoughts whether I'm going to be having issues in fitting all of this in. The pump/res combo below is 100mm so it should have headroom in the case but I'm not sure how I would fit it other than drilling holes through the base of the case and screwing it down. I plan to have the case laying horizontal (i.e. like a DVD player) so having the pump and res orientated that way shouldn't be an issue (I think).
> 
> *1. Specs*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5 4570s
> GPU: Gainward GeForce GTX 760 2GB (nVidia reference design)
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Impact Motherboard
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M2A1866C10 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3
> SSD: Samsung 840 EVO Series 250GB SSD
> HDD: Western Digital WD Black WD2003FZEX 2TB
> Optical: Silverstone SOB02 Slim Blu-Ray Burner Optical Drive
> PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W SFX
> Cables: SilverStone PP05-E Cable Kit Black
> Case: SilverStone Raven RVZ01 Small Form Factor Chassis
> *2. Loop Config*
> 
> Radiator (2x120): Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper Slim Profile Dual 120mm Radiator
> Fans (2x): Scythe Slip Stream 120mm x 12mm Fan - 1200 RPM (SY1212SL12L)
> Reservoir: Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 40 Inline Reservoir - Ice Black (BP-WTZM40P-IBKBK)
> Pump: Swiftech MCP355™ 12v Water Pump (Native 3/8") (120 GPH)
> Pump Top: Bitspower Laing DDC / MCP35x Series Pump Top - Acrylic (BP-DDCTAC-CL)
> *OR* Pump/Res Combo: Bitspower Mini Water Tank Plus DDC Pump Attachement Reservoir w/ Filter - Acetal Cap (BP-DDCT2-CL)
> GPU Waterblock: EK GeForce 670 GTX VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Nickel CSQ (EK-FC670 GTX - Nickel CSQ)
> GPU backplate: EK-FC670 GTX Backplate - Black
> Full chipset cover Waterblock: EK ASUS Maximus VI Impact Full Board Cooling Block Kit - Nickel (EK-FB ASUS M6I - Nickel)
> Tubing: PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tubing 3/8"ID x 1/2" OD (PFLEXA-12)
> Coil: PrimoChill Anti-Kink Coils - 1/2 OD" Tubing
> Biocide: Mayhems Biocide Extreme - 10mL
> Fittings: Bitspower G1/4 Thread 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD Compression Fitting - Black Sparkle (BP-BSCPF-CC2)
> Thermal Compound: Gelid Solutions GC-3 Extreme Thermal Compound - 3.5 Grams (TC-GC-03-A)


First off, yes, it will be tough going putting all that hardware into the machine, but it should be do-able. the pump/res placement is what I feel is going to be the hardest. here is a photo of where the pump mount is located inside the machine, I put a red rectangle around the mount plate.

As to the Pump/res combo you spoke of that's 100mm in height, it wont fit where the included mount is located, the pump by itself will with either the stock top or an aftermarket top, but there isn't 100mm between the mount plate and the PSU...if you don't mind drilling holes into the side panel to use for mounting the pump, you MIGHT be able to fit the pump/res combo... if you go back to post #254 in this thread, the gentleman has a photo of his DDC pump and top mounted in the location that is provided for the pump as the case is delivered.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Hi folks!
> 
> My case just arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for the i5 4670K and the ASRock Motherboard and ready to build!
> 
> A few questions to all of you who already built:
> 
> Should I replace the stock fans in the case, for better performance or lower noise? I was looking at the Noctua NF-F12 fan.
> 
> Should I add right away a second fan in the GPU area? I'll be using a GTX 770 reference design and plan to overclock a bit.
> 
> I have the 450W Silverstone Strider Gold PSU. I am not planning to overclock the CPU until the 600W SFX PSU comes out, to be on the safe side. While I use the 450W, PSU should I acquire a good air cooler or I would be okay staying with the stock cooler? I was planning to get a water cooler when I wanted to overclock...
> 
> Thanks for all your help and suggestions!


I think the stock fans are decently quiet, at least for me. And they do a good job of keeping my GTX770 SC ACX cool. If your card has the reference blower style cooler, you don't *need* to put the second fan in the GPU area, it is *recommended* for the "open" style coolers like the ACX.

Overclocking your GPU will VERY quickly run your PSU out of power. My 770 and CPU were able to get the 450w Gold to pull almost 550w at the outlet. I would say keep the GPU at its stock clocks, and OC the CPU. the cpu oc wont put as much strain on your PSU versus the GPU oc. I am personally waiting for the 600w SFX to be released (I am guessing late Q2/early Q3 for it to show up) and replace my 450 with it, I want BOTH CPU & GPU to be OC'ed, and the 450 WILL have a hard time with both. As to the cooler, if you are not going to OC the CPU, then the stock cooler will function. but I personally don't think I have run a stock CPU cooler since the Pentium 3 days. I would say to get an NT06-Pro if you need to get an aircooler. But, I am biased, I am a Silverstone dealer


----------



## MartinLongbow

Anyone have LED fans in the Raven?? I'm thinking about getting it and I'm curious to see if you would see the light through the top and bottom ventilation (assuming you have the tower standing vertically).

Thanks


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Probably 4 fans: the two stock SilverStone fans (GPU area), and a CPU fan/extra side panel fan.
> 
> How do you have the fans setup on your Z77E-ITX? Are the two slim fans connected to the system header (via splitter) and the cpu fan on cpu header? Are they setup to auto adjust via ASRock software?
> 
> Thanks for all the info and pics! It helps a ton! It's unfortunate that the NT06-PRO must be cut a little for fitment on the Z87E-ITX.


Did you end up ordering an air cooler yet? Just wondering what you ended up going with.


----------



## coremailrx8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I think the stock fans are decently quiet, at least for me. And they do a good job of keeping my GTX770 SC ACX cool. If your card has the reference blower style cooler, you don't *need* to put the second fan in the GPU area, it is *recommended* for the "open" style coolers like the ACX.


Jim, are you having the fans run at 100%? I think I read before that you do. They sound above room noise, the listed rmp in HWmonitor is 1600+/-. I think my motherboard only allows PWM and not 3pin voltage regulation.

It looks like you could still fit a thicker 120mm in there. If these run slower and less noisy, do you think they will have at least equal cooling effect for being thicker?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coremailrx8*
> 
> Jim, are you having the fans run at 100%? I think I read before that you do. They sound above room noise, the listed rmp in HWmonitor is 1600+/-. I think my motherboard only allows PWM and not 3pin voltage regulation.
> 
> It looks like you could still fit a thicker 120mm in there. If these run slower and less noisy, do you think they will have at least equal cooling effect for being thicker?


Yes, my slim OEM fans are running @100% using the included splitter with the case to a motherboard header. As I've said in previous posts, they are quieter than most people think, I don't see a need to replace them unless someone is looking for higher airflow. Yes, a standard 25mm fan will fit in the GPU area even with a dual slot GPU, since the slim fans can't be heard over the GPU fans in my system when gaming or watching movies, I didn't see a reason to replace them.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinLongbow*
> 
> Anyone have LED fans in the Raven?? I'm thinking about getting it and I'm curious to see if you would see the light through the top and bottom ventilation (assuming you have the tower standing vertically).
> 
> Thanks


No, there isn't really a lot of room for the light to get to those vented areas, and there is still quite a bit of metal it's gotta get through in the. The visible light through the fan holes would overpower anything able to leak through the top/bottom venting.........


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes, my slim OEM fans are running @100% using the included splitter with the case to a motherboard header. As I've said in previous posts, they are quieter than most people think, I don't see a need to replace them unless someone is looking for higher airflow. Yes, a standard 25mm fan will fit in the GPU area even with a dual slot GPU, since the slim fans can't be heard over the GPU fans in my system when gaming or watching movies, I didn't see a reason to replace them.


I have 2 dual 25mm fans (Corsair AF120's) under the 770 ACX and they keep the card very cool. During heavy gaming, I haven't gone above 58 degrees.

The whole cooler thing has let me down a little bit with this case. I want to use an AIO, but it makes me fear that an accident is waiting to happen. I took my H60 out yesterday as I was toying around with the 250D which I wanted to check out and the tubes on the H60 had a decent amount of crease through them for having been bent like that over a week. It even seems like there is some challenges with good air coolers in here too. Other than that, still love this case.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I have 2 dual 25mm fans (Corsair AF120's) under the 770 ACX and they keep the card very cool. During heavy gaming, I haven't gone above 58 degrees.
> 
> The whole cooler thing has let me down a little bit with this case. I want to use an AIO, but it makes me fear that an accident is waiting to happen. I took my H60 out yesterday as I was toying around with the 250D which I wanted to check out and the tubes on the H60 had a decent amount of crease through them for having been bent like that over a week. It even seems like there is some challenges with good air coolers in here too. Other than that, still love this case.


On some level, I agree about the "AIO" cooler thought, but I'm not going to blame the case, the case is brilliant for what it's meant for. To have made it compatible with "every" 120mm rad AIO, the case would need to be 2-3" thicker to accommodate, it would have been as big as the Grandia GD05 then....... I feel with this case, and the available AIO's currently, for safety and long term usage, there are two options overall, use an aircooler, or go with real liquid cooling (ie: a custom liquid loop). If you are gonna try an AIO, get one the has the skinny, ribbed "plastic" tubing instead of the "kinky" rubber hose.


----------



## MartinLongbow

What about putting led strips near the vents??


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinLongbow*
> 
> What about putting led strips near the vents??


That would work a lot better than the fans would, I would personally use LED strips between the case chassis and the plastic vent caps to enhance the lighting effect.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> On some level, I agree about the "AIO" cooler thought, but I'm not going to blame the case, the case is brilliant for what it's meant for. To have made it compatible with "every" 120mm rad AIO, the case would need to be 2-3" thicker to accommodate, it would have been as big as the Grandia GD05 then....... I feel with this case, and the available AIO's currently, for safety and long term usage, there are two options overall, use an aircooler, or go with real liquid cooling (ie: a custom liquid loop). If you are gonna try an AIO, get one the has the skinny, ribbed "plastic" tubing instead of the "kinky" rubber hose.


I think you make some valid points here and in agreement with you. Weren't the ribbed "plastic" tubing more prone to leaking, hence why Corsair ended up going with the thicker rubber tubing? I am trying to recall what the issue was with the change from the ribbed plastic to the rubber hosing.

Yeah and custom liquid cooling is probably the way to go in this case if you want water.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinLongbow*
> 
> What about putting led strips near the vents??


You probably can do that, not sure how much of those lights will come pouring through. It would be worth a try since the vents are decent sized.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I think you make some valid points here and in agreement with you. Weren't the ribbed "plastic" tubing more prone to leaking, hence why Corsair ended up going with the thicker rubber tubing? I am trying to recall what the issue was with the change from the ribbed plastic to the rubber hosing.
> 
> Yeah and custom liquid cooling is probably the way to go in this case if you want water.
> You probably can do that, not sure how much of those lights will come pouring through. It would be worth a try since the vents are decent sized.


I don't remember hearing about leaks from the tubing, I remember hearing a ton about leaks from the swivel areas on the pump/blocks...... Some folks I saw complain about the ribbed tubes because they were stiffer to orient in certain cases.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I don't remember hearing about leaks from the tubing, I remember hearing a ton about leaks from the swivel areas on the pump/blocks...... Some folks I saw complain about the ribbed tubes because they were stiffer to orient in certain cases.


So would you recommend staying away from those coolers with the ribbed tubes then? Did they ever fix this with these coolers or was it fixed with the newer coolers using the rubber hoses?


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I think the stock fans are decently quiet, at least for me. And they do a good job of keeping my GTX770 SC ACX cool. If your card has the reference blower style cooler, you don't *need* to put the second fan in the GPU area, it is *recommended* for the "open" style coolers like the ACX.
> 
> Overclocking your GPU will VERY quickly run your PSU out of power. My 770 and CPU were able to get the 450w Gold to pull almost 550w at the outlet. I would say keep the GPU at its stock clocks, and OC the CPU. the cpu oc wont put as much strain on your PSU versus the GPU oc. I am personally waiting for the 600w SFX to be released (I am guessing late Q2/early Q3 for it to show up) and replace my 450 with it, I want BOTH CPU & GPU to be OC'ed, and the 450 WILL have a hard time with both. As to the cooler, if you are not going to OC the CPU, then the stock cooler will function. but I personally don't think I have run a stock CPU cooler since the Pentium 3 days. I would say to get an NT06-Pro if you need to get an aircooler. But, I am biased, I am a Silverstone dealer


Yes! It is recommended to "open" coolers, but maybe it helps to keep the blower cooler card at lower temps as well, that's what I want to know in order to see if it's worth it.
I will follow your recommendation and not overclock the GPU until the 600W arrives; I want to OC both CPU and GPU as well, but primarily the GPU.
As for the CPU cooler, I will see if I find one in a good price, although for overclocking maybe water cooling would be the best option here..


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> So would you recommend staying away from those coolers with the ribbed tubes then? Did they ever fix this with these coolers or was it fixed with the newer coolers using the rubber hoses?


I PREFER the ribbed polymer tubing, it was people complaining with preconceived notions that made them change the tubing, not factual complaints if memory serves. The ribbed tubing isn't air/water permeable, so the liquid doesn't evaporate from them, the rubber tubing will allow the fluid to evaporate over time (granted, it would take a pretty long time) and they are easier to kink the rubber because it's as soft as it is.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Yes! It is recommended to "open" coolers, but maybe it helps to keep the blower cooler card at lower temps as well, that's what I want to know in order to see if it's worth it.
> I will follow your recommendation and not overclock the GPU until the 600W arrives; I want to OC both CPU and GPU as well, but primarily the GPU.
> As for the CPU cooler, I will see if I find one in a good price, although for overclocking maybe water cooling would be the best option here..


I don't think the extra fan will be much if any help on the GPU temp with a blower style cooler as there isn't as big an opening for the air to enter the GPU, but, I feel it could still benefit the temps in the rest of the system having it there, I just don't believe it's necessary for the GPU in that situation. I personally usually try fill every fan opening in a build if possible, to provide positive air pressure and/or direct the airflow as needed.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I PREFER the ribbed polymer tubing, it was people complaining with preconceived notions that made them change the tubing, not factual complaints if memory serves. The ribbed tubing isn't air/water permeable, so the liquid doesn't evaporate from them, the rubber tubing will allow the fluid to evaporate over time (granted, it would take a pretty long time) and they are easier to kink the rubber because it's as soft as it is.


I'll have to take a look at a ribbed tubbing cooler than to see how well it fits in this case then. Any particular brand that would be recommended that would be easier to use here over another brand with our mobo?


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I don't think the extra fan will be much if any help on the GPU temp with a blower style cooler as there isn't as big an opening for the air to enter the GPU, but, I feel it could still benefit the temps in the rest of the system having it there, I just don't believe it's necessary for the GPU in that situation. I personally usually try fill every fan opening in a build if possible, to provide positive air pressure and/or direct the airflow as needed.


Yeah, I think the same way, the more air the better. Well, when my CPU arrives I'll see if it was better to get one with ACX cooling based on the temperatures I get.
What do you recommend for the empty fan intake (I'm guessing your SilverStone loyalty will make you recommend another fan like the stock ones







)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'll have to take a look at a ribbed tubbing cooler than to see how well it fits in this case then. Any particular brand that would be recommended that would be easier to use here over another brand with our mobo?


I'm gonna try my Seidon 120 again and see if I can make it work with zipties, otherwise, it would need to be like a Corsair H55, or the updated H50 with the lower profile pump/block, as long as the tubing is the ridged polymer tubing, and obviously, the Asetek made units will be the easiest to zip tie the tubing with. The original H50 will never fit in this thing as the tubes come straight out the top of the pump/block.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Yeah, I think the same way, the more air the better. Well, when my CPU arrives I'll see if it was better to get one with ACX cooling based on the temperatures I get.
> What do you recommend for the empty fan intake (I'm guessing your SilverStone loyalty will make you recommend another fan like the stock ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Actually, the slim silverstone fans are not yet available as a separate item retail, so........

But yes, I've had good luck with the majority of silverstone's fans. Most are great value for the performance, and usually pretty quiet, obviously depending on the model and whether set to intake versus exhaust.

I personally use a lot of the AP121's in my systems, my STH10 build I'm doing has over 40 of them in it







They have great static pressure, and when set as intakes on a rad are really quiet.

I've also done 3-4 builds with the different FN121-P models, both the black ones and LED versions, they are very quiet fans, not great on static pressure, but serviceable on rads if you run them in push/pull, and they're really inexpensive compared to GT's or most other "rad" fans. Because this case is so tiny, you don't really need high CFM fans, you need quiet fans with good static pressure to push the air through this densely packed case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm gonna try my Seidon 120 again and see if I can make it work with zipties, otherwise, it would need to be like a Corsair H55, or the updated H50 with the lower profile pump/block, as long as the tubing is the ridged polymer tubing, and obviously, the Asetek made units will be the easiest to zip tie the tubing with. The original H50 will never fit in this thing as the tubes come straight out the top of the pump/block.


It looks like I keep heading back towards that H55 or finding a cooler with corrugated/ribbed tubing, LOL!

Let us know how the Seidon 120 fares for you. Is that the Seidon 120M correct?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Actually, the slim silverstone fans are not yet available as a separate item retail, so........
> 
> But yes, I've had good luck with the majority of silverstone's fans. Most are great value for the performance, and usually pretty quiet, obviously depending on the model and whether set to intake versus exhaust.
> 
> I personally use a lot of the AP121's in my systems, my STH10 build I'm doing has over 40 of them in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have great static pressure, and when set as intakes on a rad are really quiet.
> 
> I've also done 3-4 builds with the different FN121-P models, both the black ones and LED versions, they are very quiet fans, not great on static pressure, but serviceable on rads if you run them in push/pull, and they're really inexpensive compared to GT's or most other "rad" fans. Because this case is so tiny, you don't really need high CFM fans, you need quiet fans with good static pressure to push the air through this densely packed case.


Has Silverstone said that they will be selling the slim fans? I just love the looks and feel of the fans, they have such a nice build quality to them.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Actually, the slim silverstone fans are not yet available as a separate item retail, so........
> 
> But yes, I've had good luck with the majority of silverstone's fans. Most are great value for the performance, and usually pretty quiet, obviously depending on the model and whether set to intake versus exhaust.
> 
> I personally use a lot of the AP121's in my systems, my STH10 build I'm doing has over 40 of them in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have great static pressure, and when set as intakes on a rad are really quiet.
> 
> I've also done 3-4 builds with the different FN121-P models, both the black ones and LED versions, they are very quiet fans, not great on static pressure, but serviceable on rads if you run them in push/pull, and they're really inexpensive compared to GT's or most other "rad" fans. Because this case is so tiny, you don't really need high CFM fans, you need quiet fans with good static pressure to push the air through this densely packed case.


WOAH! Never saw the STH10 until now, that's awesome!

So, which are good numbers for Static Pressure? I was seeing the Noctua NF-P12 fan (it is recommended almost anywhere) but I don't know about good numbers in this matter.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It looks like I keep heading back towards that H55 or finding a cooler with corrugated/ribbed tubing, LOL!
> 
> Let us know how the Seidon 120 fares for you. Is that the Seidon 120M correct?
> Has Silverstone said that they will be selling the slim fans? I just love the looks and feel of the fans, they have such a nice build quality to them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> WOAH! Never saw the STH10 until now, that's awesome!
> 
> So, which are good numbers for Static Pressure? I was seeing the Noctua NF-P12 fan (it is recommended almost anywhere) but I don't know about good numbers in this matter.


In order asked:

Yes, Seidon 120M

Yes, the slim 120 will be a retail item at some point, as to when, I am not sure yet, but with the "slim" 120mm fan market so bare of products, they see it as a good place to include some competition.

Yes, the STH10 is a beast, I really like the quality of fit and finish, and the modularity of them.

As to static pressure numbers, I personally want a to have at least 1.5mm/H2O rating or better if I'm using them on a radiator in single fan setup (ie: push OR pull, but if running fans in Push/Pull, I don't bother as much with the 1.5mm rating personally) or if they are pulling their air through a fan filter, most folks don't realize that fan filters cut airflow ratings by almost 50% in most situations, which is the reason I won't use filters over my fans, it's not hard to open the case every 30-60 days and blow it out. Usually takes me about 5 minutes.

I've heard great things about the Noctua fans, but they are just downright BUTT ugly IMHO, and they really are not any better than the Gentle Typhoons or the Air Penetrators in real world testing for me to justify the insane cost and horrible looks.

I have a couple of spare GT AP-14's that I might try on the RVZ01 to see if it makes a big diff on temps, but I've got a lot of real work to do before I get to do "play" work









In this RVZ01, I think any fan with a static pressure over 0.75mm/H2O should do the trick to keep the pressure inside nice and comfy.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Did you end up ordering an air cooler yet? Just wondering what you ended up going with.


I haven't decided, but it still looks like the NH-L12 is my best bet since it gets good performance with lowest noise. And with the combined top fan (15mm) should work well. The only thing is will it actually fit my board (Z87E-ITX) and this case.

Do you guys think this would hit the edge of the case? It looks reallllly close so I'm not sure.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I've heard great things about the Noctua fans, but they are just downright BUTT ugly IMHO, and they really are not any better than the Gentle Typhoons or the Air Penetrators in real world testing for me to justify the insane cost and horrible looks.
> 
> I have a couple of spare GT AP-14's that I might try on the RVZ01 to see if it makes a big diff on temps, but I've got a lot of real work to do before I get to do "play" work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this RVZ01, I think any fan with a static pressure over 0.75mm/H2O should do the trick to keep the pressure inside nice and comfy.


Hahahaha the looks are indeed horrible, they could've just made them black. If it was for the looks I would've never considered them.
I'll be standing by until you have time to test, when I build mine (seems like the CPU doesn't want to arrive







) I will do my tests as well and post results.

Thank you Jim, your responses are really appreciated


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> I haven't decided, but it still looks like the NH-L12 is my best bet since it gets good performance with lowest noise. And with the combined top fan (15mm) should work well. The only thing is will it actually fit my board (Z87E-ITX) and this case.
> 
> Do you guys think this would hit the edge of the case? It looks reallllly close so I'm not sure.


Wow, that looks like it's gonna be really close my friend. Also, with the 15mm fan sitting so close to the fan on top of that cooler, it might not be that quiet with the fan blades spinning so close to each other. Just a thought, I've not used the Noctua coolers because they DO come with them ugly noctua fans lol.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Wow, that looks like it's gonna be really close my friend. Also, with the 15mm fan sitting so close to the fan on top of that cooler, it might not be that quiet with the fan blades spinning so close to each other. Just a thought, I've not used the Noctua coolers because they DO come with them ugly noctua fans lol.


lol, I agree man. Thankfully I won't be seeing much of the fan since it's underneath the heatsink. Nothing will fit on top because of the side panel fan. Wish SilverStone sold those nice 15mm fans separately. If I use both of em in the GPU area, I'll need to buy one for the CPU area side panel. Thanks for all the help!









EDIT: Looks like I'll probably go with the Thermalright AXP-100 (hopefully it fits). Seems to be quiet enough and give better than stock intel cooler results. I know it probably won't be like the NT06 or NH-L12 but since I'm not OC'ing, it shouldn't matter too much. Now which 15mm side panel fan to order...


----------



## Gabriel5

PSA for everyone: The Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet will not fit in the ROG Impact VI. The lip of the cooler hits the top of the power delivery daughterboard and one of the heat pipes prevents the first RAM slot from being used. Disappointing. Well, AIO cooler here I come...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> lol, I agree man. Thankfully I won't be seeing much of the fan since it's underneath the heatsink. Nothing will fit on top because of the side panel fan. Wish SilverStone sold those nice 15mm fans separately. If I use both of em in the GPU area, I'll need to buy one for the CPU area side panel. Thanks for all the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Looks like I'll probably go with the Thermalright AXP-100 (hopefully it fits). Seems to be quiet enough and give better than stock intel cooler results. I know it probably won't be like the NT06 or NH-L12 but since I'm not OC'ing, it shouldn't matter too much. Now which 15mm side panel fan to order...


Let us know how it fits. Interested to hear about your temps and if you get a lot of noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabriel5*
> 
> PSA for everyone: The Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet will not fit in the ROG Impact VI. The lip of the cooler hits the top of the power delivery daughterboard and one of the heat pipes prevents the first RAM slot from being used. Disappointing. Well, AIO cooler here I come...


I can't even get my H60 back into this case, LOL! It's a way to get back at my for messing around with the case when I shouldn't have. I might run it with the top off till I can get an air cooler here this week. I'd love to water cool this but its a PITA.

Sorry to hear about the Zalman. It's one reason why I'm worried of ordering any air cooler, but good thing Jim has confirmed the NT06 works in the ASRock Z77E-ITX.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Let us know how it fits. Interested to hear about your temps and if you get a lot of noise.
> I can't even get my H60 back into this case, LOL! It's a way to get back at my for messing around with the case when I shouldn't have. I might run it with the top off till I can get an air cooler here this week. I'd love to water cool this but its a PITA.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the Zalman. It's one reason why I'm worried of ordering any air cooler, but good thing Jim has confirmed the NT06 works in the *ASRock Z77E-ITX*.


I just had to correct that sentence, since the Z87E-ITX does have the CPU socket in a different location!!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I just had to correct that sentence, since the Z87E-ITX does have the CPU socket in a different location!!


LOL! No problem, I just fixed it in my post. Tired, it's been a long day and after messing with this system last few hours I am out of it.


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Actually, it's misleading in the photo because you don't see the fins on the outer edges are taller than in the middle, the outside edges were close enough that I wasn't sure that it would fit. There was about 2-3mm between the tallest fins and the side panel.


Thanks for confirming that - I thought the photo was probably a little misleading there. It was just that I had the crazy idea that something like the AXP-200 with a 25mm fan might fit if they were overly conservative about stating 83mm of clearance. Even if it did fit, the AXP-200 would probably have other clearance issues anyway. I suppose the smaller AXP-100 with a 120mm fan might be an okay option.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> Thanks for confirming that - I thought the photo was probably a little misleading there. It was just that I had the crazy idea that something like the AXP-200 with a 25mm fan might fit if they were overly conservative about stating 83mm of clearance. Even if it did fit, the AXP-200 would probably have other clearance issues anyway. I suppose the smaller AXP-100 with a 120mm fan might be an okay option.


I think the AXP-200 should fit with the stock fan, but then the side panel fan won't fit.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Another build log from youtube to add to the list:


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Another build log from youtube to add to the list:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And that's why I use raid 0 for games, that took so long for his system to load that scene lol.


----------



## funnybutrandom

Does anyone have any suggestions for a CPU cooler for the asus p8z77-i, I bought the nt06 but it's a little too big to fit on the board with the fan installed on the bottom.

I'm thinking a NH-L9i which would be cooling a i5 3570k


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> And that's why I use raid 0 for games, that took so long for his system to load that scene lol.


I have not yet ventured to Raid 0 territory, but have heard excellent things from friends that have.

Did you get a chance to try that Seidon yet?

From your experience, do you think the Z87E-I would be easier to work with an AIO over the Z77E-I since the CPU placement is on the other side? Right now I have the side panel off with the H60 sitting on the top of the TV stand until I figure out what to do here with the cooling.


----------



## AFewTeammates

Depending on your RAM, as far as an air cooler goes, the Zalman CNPS 8900 Quiet (or Extreme, they just have different fans) fits on the P8Z77-I. I have it installed on mine. It's kind of a tight fit and it just barely touches the VRM caps, but doesn't put any pressure on them. You do have to install it with the heat pipes towards the ram though, doesn't work if the heat pipes are hitting the VRM. I decided on this cooler due to the roundup they did on Tom's Hardware (someone posted a few pages back). It really is very quiet and even fits with the included silverstone fan still on the case above the CPU.

I actually have on order a lot of parts to try to water cool this thing too... I ordered the Swiftech h220, an extra thin 120mm radiator and a GPU block for my GTX 670 (plus tubing, fittings, etc.). I'm planning to put the 120mm radiator over the CPU area. I'm sure it will be very challenging to fit it all, but I'm fairly confident it can be done. My biggest concern is space for the fittings/tubing coming out from the GPU.

Edit: I have the i5 3570K just running with the TPU switch turned on, so it runs around 4.2 GHz.


----------



## Aedred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Did you get a chance to try that Seidon yet?
> 
> From your experience, do you think the Z87E-I would be easier to work with an AIO over the Z77E-I since the CPU placement is on the other side? Right now I have the side panel off with the H60 sitting on the top of the TV stand until I figure out what to do here with the cooling.


I'll be going through this adventure with a Z87E-I pretty soon myself. Case and PSU just need to arrive (some time in the next week). I live 10 minutes from a Microcenter that has pretty much all the AIOs in stock so I might cycle through a few and hopefully land on one that works. The Z87E-I does look drastically different than your pictures, though. Not sure how much solace that brings unless you were already considering a Haswell leap, though.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> Depending on your RAM, as far as an air cooler goes, the Zalman CNPS 8900 Quiet (or Extreme, they just have different fans) fits on the P8Z77-I. I have it installed on mine. It's kind of a tight fit and it just barely touches the VRM caps, but doesn't put any pressure on them. You do have to install it with the heat pipes towards the ram though, doesn't work if the heat pipes are hitting the VRM. I decided on this cooler due to the roundup they did on Tom's Hardware (someone posted a few pages back). It really is very quiet and even fits with the included silverstone fan still on the case above the CPU.
> 
> I actually have on order a lot of parts to try to water cool this thing too... I ordered the Swiftech h220, an extra thin 120mm radiator and a GPU block for my GTX 670 (plus tubing, fittings, etc.). I'm planning to put the 120mm radiator over the CPU area. I'm sure it will be very challenging to fit it all, but I'm fairly confident it can be done. My biggest concern is space for the fittings/tubing coming out from the GPU.
> 
> Edit: I have the i5 3570K just running with the TPU switch turned on, so it runs around 4.2 GHz.


My PCI-e slot is very close to the CPU socket, so I'm very limited on the air coolers too.

It should be neat to see some custom watercooling builds in this case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aedred*
> 
> I'll be going through this adventure with a Z87E-I pretty soon myself. Case and PSU just need to arrive (some time in the next week). I live 10 minutes from a Microcenter that has pretty much all the AIOs in stock so I might cycle through a few and hopefully land on one that works. The Z87E-I does look drastically different than your pictures, though. Not sure how much solace that brings unless you were already considering a Haswell leap, though.


Yeah, the CPU socket placement is different between the Z77E-I and Z87E-I. I was thinking of riding out the 2500K for another year, but this cooling aspect for this case is driving me nuts. I was thinking if I move my SSD from one of the SSD slots to the bracket in front of the PSU it should clear up that area from any cables.

I also had the 250D since Sunday, great little case to work in, but just a tad too big for the living room which is it's biggest downfall.

EDIT: If I wanted to just custom water cool the CPU for now, can anyone recommend which DDC pump/res would be recommended? I would place the rad to the roof and the best thing with the custom is that I can make the tubing whatever size I need to fit in this case.


----------



## funnybutrandom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> Depending on your RAM, as far as an air cooler goes, the Zalman CNPS 8900 Quiet (or Extreme, they just have different fans) fits on the P8Z77-I. I have it installed on mine. It's kind of a tight fit and it just barely touches the VRM caps, but doesn't put any pressure on them. You do have to install it with the heat pipes towards the ram though, doesn't work if the heat pipes are hitting the VRM. I decided on this cooler due to the roundup they did on Tom's Hardware (someone posted a few pages back). It really is very quiet and even fits with the included silverstone fan still on the case above the CPU.


hmm I have kingston hyper x Beast ram, do you think that'd struggle with that cooler?


----------



## drunkenvalley

It occurs to me that the first post doesn't have a member list. Or are there no official members yet?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> It occurs to me that the first post doesn't have a member list. Or are there no official members yet?


I plan to go through this weekend and add everyone to the list.


----------



## RazTOO

Hello everybody!!!

I also got my Raven RVZ01B 3 weeks ago here in europe. Planing to build a following system once the 600W PSU will be available:

- ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE Motherboard
- Intel Core i5 2550k @ 3.3 Ghz + Zalman CNPS 8900 cooler
- 2 x 8 Corsair LP 1600 Mhz Blue memory
- Inno3d 780 GTX Herculez 3GB 3-slot card (YES 3 SLOT i already tested it and fits without the Silverstone fans by the case)
- 1x SSD 128 from samsung, 1x 2,5'' HDD 500 GB from WD Blue, and slim Seagate 1TB Drive (all of them are 1platers FTW LoL )
- Silverstone slim PSU cable set (A MUST!!! but not avail. in europe :/ ) and ultra thin sata cables









I do not intend to overclock anything. As soon as I'll install my components I will post some photos.

My only concern is the amount of vent space for the card.... normally it runs idle @29C and 61 stressed....but this case will obviously add
a small air gap and i hope the card will manage to pull some air in through the 2 x 120mm openings. The GRP fans are 3 x 90mm i think.


----------



## Aedred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yeah, the CPU socket placement is different between the Z77E-I and Z87E-I. I was thinking of riding out the 2500K for another year, but this cooling aspect for this case is driving me nuts. I was thinking if I move my SSD from one of the SSD slots to the bracket in front of the PSU it should clear up that area from any cables.
> 
> I also had the 250D since Sunday, great little case to work in, but just a tad too big for the living room which is it's biggest downfall.


Yeah, I was originally planning on riding out my 2500K to Broadwell but I just got sick enough of my massive full tower that I pulled the trigger. The 250D was also on my radar but it is twice the volume of this case with even less clearance for an air cooler. Granted, that's a bit academic as that's not the point of that case...


----------



## Grennesa

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking in this awesome forum for the past few weeks and I've finally pulled the trigger for this case, and after some advice. I'm building PC this instead of buying a next gen console/ wanting to upgrade an HTPC I built 3 years ago. I'm wanting this to basically be a kick ass, tweakable gaming/HTPC.

I'm planning on getting an i5 4670k but the question that I have (and lots of people seem to have!) is which motherboard and which cooler to use?

I'm thinking about getting the Asus Maximus VI ITX board (I realise I'll probably have to wait untill the 600W SFX power supply comes out to make full use of its overclocking abilities). So to any Asus Maximus VI users which CPU cooler are you using?

I'm not in a position to get any custom water cooling systems for a while, so have you found AIO solutions acceptable (e.g corsair H55) or are air coolers (and which air coolers?) are the best fit for this board?

If not the Maximus VI then which board? I see the ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE Motherboard is a popular board, however I haven't been able to track one down in Australia.

On another note, which graphics card would people recommend for 1080p gaming that's going to last a while. I was considering going the GTX 780ti route, but wondering if this is a kit of overkill and would be better off going something cheaper until the new maxwell range of cards come out later this year/2015?

Sorry if these questions have been answered. I've been reading this forum from the start, but just wanted to be sure of my purchases before pulling the trigger.
Cheers


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grennesa*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking in this awesome forum for the past few weeks and I've finally pulled the trigger for this case, and after some advice. I'm building PC this instead of buying a next gen console/ wanting to upgrade an HTPC I built 3 years ago. I'm wanting this to basically be a kick ass, tweakable gaming/HTPC.
> 
> I'm planning on getting an i5 4670k but the question that I have (and lots of people seem to have!) is which motherboard and which cooler to use?
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the Asus Maximus VI ITX board (I realise I'll probably have to wait untill the 600W SFX power supply comes out to make full use of its overclocking abilities). So to any Asus Maximus VI users which CPU cooler are you using?
> 
> I'm not in a position to get any custom water cooling systems for a while, so have you found AIO solutions acceptable (e.g corsair H55) or are air coolers (and which air coolers?) are the best fit for this board?
> 
> If not the Maximus VI then which board? I see the ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE Motherboard is a popular board, however I haven't been able to track one down in Australia.
> 
> On another note, which graphics card would people recommend for 1080p gaming that's going to last a while. I was considering going the GTX 780ti route, but wondering if this is a kit of overkill and would be better off going something cheaper until the new maxwell range of cards come out later this year/2015?
> 
> Sorry if these questions have been answered. I've been reading this forum from the start, but just wanted to be sure of my purchases before pulling the trigger.
> Cheers


First, let me say welcome to the OCN, and the RVZ01/ML07 thread.

Now, on too the questions. The Impact is a great little board. I used one in this case for a very short period, but I ran the stock cooler just to check out the board, it's in a CL S3 system now. I do know that the NT06-Pro will fit with the RVZ/impact combo, and that same cooler will fit with the ASRock Z77E-ITX and the P8Z77I-Deluxe from Asus. I've personally had zero luck with the AIO coolers fitting, but I've got another one that I'm going to test fit shortly.

As for GPU, I say go for the 780Ti, I'm pretty sure we won't see a "true 880" till this time next year. I used the 770 SC ACX in this system because it was an extra I had here laying around not getting used, this isn't a primary machine for me.


----------



## BluePhantom

Ordering the RVZ01 tomorrow morning, Can't wait!

Build list:

Raven RVZ01
Asus Maximus VI Impact
Intel i5-4670K
Corsair Vengeance 16gb
EVGA GTX 760 Super Clocked
Samsung EVO 840 250GB
Silverstone ST45SF-G

Gonna be wayy better than the FX-4100 build im using right now lol


----------



## juli3us

I'm a watercooling rookie,
So my question is, it save to move it.around wither a custom cpu+gpu loop, like on the bike,ofc not planning to go skydiving with it,but is it safe?

Also is it possible to aircool the case for gaming?


----------



## AFewTeammates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juli3us*
> 
> So my question is, it save to move it.around wither a custom cpu+gpu loop, like on the bike,ofc not planning to go skydiving with it,but is it safe?


I don't see why it wouldn't be. It probably wouldn't be a bad idea to run another leak test on it though once it gets to where it's going to be, depending on how rough the journey was.


----------



## nuclear muffin

Hi there. I'm looking to build a new PC using the RVZ-01, for living room purposes (as a Steam Box/HTPC) and I wanted to know what kind of success people have had in building rigs using this case with just air cooling.

I'm uncomfortable with the idea of using water cooling with this thing and I wanted to know what is the best single GPU (I'm not planning on using multiple GPUs) that anyone has managed to stuff into this thing (with the thermals obviously being kept in check without it running dangerously high!) with no water cooling being used at all









I'm considering having an i5 4670K in this thing and I would only be having the one HDD and one SSD in this case, if that's any help...

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## squick3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuclear muffin*
> 
> Hi there. I'm looking to build a new PC using the RVZ-01, for living room purposes (as a Steam Box/HTPC) and I wanted to know what kind of success people have had in building rigs using this case with just air cooling.
> 
> I'm uncomfortable with the idea of using water cooling with this thing and I wanted to know what is the best single GPU (I'm not planning on using multiple GPUs) that anyone has managed to stuff into this thing (with the thermals obviously being kept in check without it running dangerously high!) with no water cooling being used at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering having an i5 4670K in this thing and I would only be having the one HDD and one SSD in this case, if that's any help...
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated


This case doesn't really handle too many types of air coolers. They will either be too tall and you can't close the case, or interfere with the RAM slots, PCI-E cards or the daughter boards on the motherboards. imo, overclocking a quality CPU has very little benefit for gaming, so using the stock cooler and running stock speeds is fine

As far as the GPU, I have seen builds of people using the 780-Ti. Your best bet is to make sure you get a blower style card that exhausts the heat out the back. The case has no active exhaust, so Windforce and ACX type coolers don't really work as well


----------



## nuclear muffin

Thanks. I wasn't really planning on overclocking anyway (I'm worried enough about the thermals as it is!) but I'll definitely be on the lookout for a blower style card.

Cheers


----------



## juli3us

What do you guys think about this gpu?
Air cooled for hardcore gaming http://www.informatique.nl/155761/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-3072mb-oc.html


----------



## gambcl

I built mine last weekend and have been playing with it this week, loving it so far.

Here's my build:

Asrock Z87E-ITX
16GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile RAM
Core i7-4770K
Silverstone NT06 Pro CPU cooler
EVGA GTX 780 Ti (stock blower)
256GB Samsung 840 Pro (SteamOS + Windows 8.1)
4TB Seagate NAS HDD (data)
Silverstone DVD
Silverstone SSX 450W gold PSU

I run everything at stock speeds and I haven't been monitoring temps too much, just checked that fans were running and idle temps looked normal.
Spent most of the week setting it up and installing SteamOS, Windows 8.1, etc.
Got it dual-booting nicely with Grub, can even control the boot menu from my Logitech Harmony remote thanks to a FLIRC 

I would pass on these tips from my build:
* I'm not sure the flat cable pack is needed. I had it so I used it... and I hated my cabling. I find the ribbon cables much more awkward than the sleeved cables that you get with the SSX PSU, so I might replace the ribbon cables next time I go in there.
* Plug in cables to the motherboard AND PSU before installing the NT06 to check that you have the PSU cables the right way around. I had to remove the NT06 and swap one of the PSU cables round because the little clip on the plug is a different size on each end and it wouldn't fit into the PSU.

I will be checking temps more closely this week to see how it behaves.

Charlie


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squick3n*
> 
> This case doesn't really handle too many types of air coolers. They will either be too tall and you can't close the case, or interfere with the RAM slots, PCI-E cards or the daughter boards on the motherboards. imo, overclocking a quality CPU has very little benefit for gaming, so using the stock cooler and running stock speeds is fine
> 
> As far as the GPU, I have seen builds of people using the 780-Ti. Your best bet is to make sure you get a blower style card that exhausts the heat out the back. The case has no active exhaust, so Windforce and ACX type coolers don't really work as well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuclear muffin*
> 
> Thanks. I wasn't really planning on overclocking anyway (I'm worried enough about the thermals as it is!) but I'll definitely be on the lookout for a blower style card.
> 
> Cheers


You can use a ACX style card here, I had my 770 ACX in this case with no heat issues. Just make sure you have 2 fans as intakes blowing air to the GPU. The highest my 770 got under load was at 58 degrees and that was even playing Battlefield 4 for a few hours. I don't think you have much to be worried with if going with an ACX style GPU. Like others, my biggest issue with this case is that there is no proper fitting air or water coolers. Yes, the NT06 fits, but you lose a fan on the side panel. To get water cooling in here, such as an AIO, you have to bend the tubing which really worries me. Then there is some coolers that will not fit in this case due to the motherboard you are using, so you really have to plan it out.

The case does really well in expelling heat out of the sides and the rear if you make sure your using positive air pressure. That is the key here, making sure you have this setup as positive air pressure.


----------



## Drerex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> You can use a ACX style card here, I had my 770 ACX in this case with no heat issues. Just make sure you have 2 fans as intakes blowing air to the GPU. The highest my 770 got under load was at 58 degrees and that was even playing Battlefield 4 for a few hours. I don't think you have much to be worried with if going with an ACX style GPU. Like others, my biggest issue with this case is that there is no proper fitting air or water coolers. Yes, the NT06 fits, but you lose a fan on the side panel. To get water cooling in here, such as an AIO, you have to bend the tubing which really worries me. Then there is some coolers that will not fit in this case due to the motherboard you are using, so you really have to plan it out.
> 
> The case does really well in expelling heat out of the sides and the rear if you make sure your using positive air pressure. That is the key here, making sure you have this setup as positive air pressure.


I agree Captain! I am also running a ACX cooler with dual case intake fans and the card stays nice and cool. So with that being said, blower or dual/triple fans can be used as long as the case fans are set to intake.


----------



## nuclear muffin

Thanks for the advice guys. Will look into those cards


----------



## PikkonMG

Here is my current build, I do have some revisions coming so I'll update when I do that.

Case: Raven RVZ01.
Processor: Intel Core i7-4770K Quad-Core Processor.
Motherboard: Gigabyte LGA 1150 Intel Z87 Mini ITX GA-Z87N-WIFI.
RAM: HyperX 8GB Kit (2x4GB) 1600MHz DDR3 PC3-12800, Black .
HD 1: Crucial M500 240GB SATA 2.5-Inch 7mm (with 9.5mm adapter) Internal Solid State Drive.
HD 2: Western Digital 500 GB WD Black SATA III 7200 RPM 16 MB Cache OEM Notebook Hard Drive.
HD 3: Western Digital 1 TB WD Black 3.5 Inch Hard Drive.
DVD: Panasonic UJ-8C5
Video: EVGA GeForce GTX760 SuperClocked w/EVGA ACX Cooler 2GB


----------



## OCPG

Does the positive air flow mean to run both the GPU area and other side panel fan as intake? Because I was planning on running the two GPU fans intake, and the CPU/side panel fan as exhaust. Which would you recommend with an ACX cooler?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Does the positive air flow mean to run both the GPU area and other side panel fan as intake? Because I was planning on running the two GPU fans intake, and the CPU/side panel fan as exhaust. Which would you recommend with an ACX cooler?


Either way will be positive air pressure, if it's possible, I prefer the run all three as intakes. There is ample venting on the case to allow the heated air out of the case without using a fan as an exhaust.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Does the positive air flow mean to run both the GPU area and other side panel fan as intake? Because I was planning on running the two GPU fans intake, and the CPU/side panel fan as exhaust. Which would you recommend with an ACX cooler?


Yes, you are supposed to set all 3 fans as intakes for positive air pressure. What happens then is that all the heat expels outside of the case as the 2 sides are open with ventilation and then rear has the vents to push the heat out of there too. For the two fans under the GPU, I was using 2x Corsair AF120's and then the slim case fan on the panel.

In the week that I had the case running like this, I didn't have any issues with heat. Granted I didn't OC my components like some might be.

My idle temps on the 770 ACX were 29 degrees roughly with 58-59 degrees under load. My CPU was at 32-36 degrees on idle with about 45-48 degrees under load.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PikkonMG*
> 
> Here is my current build, I do have some revisions coming so I'll update when I do that.
> 
> Case: Raven RVZ01.
> Processor: Intel Core i7-4770K Quad-Core Processor.
> Motherboard: Gigabyte LGA 1150 Intel Z87 Mini ITX GA-Z87N-WIFI.
> RAM: HyperX 8GB Kit (2x4GB) 1600MHz DDR3 PC3-12800, Black .
> HD 1: Crucial M500 240GB SATA 2.5-Inch 7mm (with 9.5mm adapter) Internal Solid State Drive.
> HD 2: Western Digital 500 GB WD Black SATA III 7200 RPM 16 MB Cache OEM Notebook Hard Drive.
> HD 3: Western Digital 1 TB WD Black 3.5 Inch Hard Drive.
> DVD: Panasonic UJ-8C5
> Video: EVGA GeForce GTX760 SuperClocked w/EVGA ACX Cooler 2GB


Thanks for the vid and info! What do you mean the sata cable doesn't reach for the 1TB WD Black? Can't you just buy a longer one? Not sure why you'd have to replace the drive with the 2.5'?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Thanks for the vid and info! What do you mean the sata cable doesn't reach for the 1TB WD Black? Can't you just buy a longer one? Not sure why you'd have to replace the drive with the 2.5'?


Not sure if his issue is the same as what I had. When I had 3 HDD's (2 HDD slot in the rear & 1 HDD on top of PSU cover) in this case, I had an issue where I could not get the 3rd PSU cable to plug in to the HDD since it wasn't long enough.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Not sure if his issue is the same as what I had. When I had 3 HDD's (2 HDD slot in the rear & 1 HDD on top of PSU cover) in this case, I had an issue where I could not get the 3rd PSU cable to plug in to the HDD since it wasn't long enough.


Ahh, did you use the short cables? I'll only be running 1x SSD and 1x 3.5" HDD, how can I avoid this, get an extension cable or something?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Ahh, did you use the short cables? I'll only be running 1x SSD and 1x 3.5" HDD, how can I avoid this, get an extension cable or something?


I just used the cables that came with the 450W PSU. You should be good with 1 SSD and 1 3.5" HDD with the included cables for the 450W PSU.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Ahh, did you use the short cables? I'll only be running 1x SSD and 1x 3.5" HDD, how can I avoid this, get an extension cable or something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I just used the cables that came with the 450W PSU. You should be good with 1 SSD and 1 3.5" HDD with the included cables for the 450W PSU.


I went with the stock cables that came with the 450Gold, but I didn't use ANY of the included SATA power cables. I prefer to use molex->SATA splitter cables, and then just use the molex cable that comes with the psu. It makes it easier to do cable management and so forth, since it's one less cable to plug into the psu.


----------



## PikkonMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Does the positive air flow mean to run both the GPU area and other side panel fan as intake? Because I was planning on running the two GPU fans intake, and the CPU/side panel fan as exhaust. Which would you recommend with an ACX cooler?


I have the 2 fan's under the GPU set as intake and GPU temps are good, tho my CPU Temps are hot but that is due to stock cooler which i'm replacing today.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I went with the stock cables that came with the 450Gold, but I didn't use ANY of the included SATA power cables. I prefer to use molex->SATA splitter cables, and then just use the molex cable that comes with the psu. It makes it easier to do cable management and so forth, since it's one less cable to plug into the psu.


Thanks again guys! I'm a complete noob so I'm trying to map things out as much as possible before everything gets here. I'm getting the flat PSU cables from SilverStone, so it looks like that should do it. Would you recommend I mount the SSD on the GPU bracket, or the other mounting point near PSU for cable management/heat?

Looks like I'll probably go 780 SC ACX, not sure if 780 Ti is worth it for my uses (BF4 1080p). Man I wish that 600w PSU would be released soon. A little worried about all this on a 450w.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Thanks again guys! I'm a complete noob so I'm trying to map things out as much as possible before everything gets here. I'm getting the flat PSU cables from SilverStone, so it looks like that should do it. Would you recommend I mount the SSD on the GPU bracket, or the other mounting point near PSU for cable management/heat?
> 
> Looks like I'll probably go 780 SC ACX, not sure if *780 Ti is worth it* for my uses (BF4 1080p). Man I wish that 600w PSU would be released soon. A little worried about all this on a 450w.


trust me it's worth it! You'll also be fine with the gear with the Silverstone 450W.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Thanks again guys! I'm a complete noob so I'm trying to map things out as much as possible before everything gets here. I'm getting the flat PSU cables from SilverStone, so it looks like that should do it. Would you recommend I mount the SSD on the GPU bracket, or the other mounting point near PSU for cable management/heat?
> 
> Looks like I'll probably go 780 SC ACX, not sure if 780 Ti is worth it for my uses (BF4 1080p). Man I wish that 600w PSU would be released soon. A little worried about all this on a 450w.


If you are not going to overclock, the 450W should be enough.

Are you going to place a 3.5" HDD on the PSU bracket? If you don't, I'd for sure use that space to place an SSD or two. That way you don't have to place any HDD's on the GPU bracket which means it keeps all your cables from the PSU pretty much towards the PSU.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> If you are not going to overclock, the 450W should be enough.
> 
> Are you going to place a 3.5" HDD on the PSU bracket? If you don't, I'd for sure use that space to place an SSD or two. That way you don't have to place any HDD's on the GPU bracket which means it keeps all your cables from the PSU pretty much towards the PSU.


I'll have the 3.5" on top of the PSU and the SSD on the extra bracket as shown below. Looks like it will work fine and keep the cable management cleaner.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> trust me it's worth it! You'll also be fine with the gear with the Silverstone 450W.


Dude, you're not helping, lul. Was waiting for Maxwell, but could be a while so guess I might go 780 Ti SC ACX.. already spending, so why not go all out.

With the 4770 and 780 Ti Superclocked (at factory OC), will the 450w handle it? I really don't want to worry about it overloading... Man I wish SilverStone would hurry this thing up.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> I'll have the 3.5" on top of the PSU and the SSD on the extra bracket as shown below. Looks like it will work fine and keep the cable management cleaner.
> 
> 
> Dude, you're not helping, lul. Was waiting for Maxwell, but could be a while so guess I might go 780 Ti SC ACX.. already spending, so why not go all out.
> 
> With the 4770 and 780 Ti Superclocked (at factory OC), will the 450w handle it? I really don't want to worry about it overloading... Man I wish SilverStone would hurry this thing up.


Yeah, at their stock factory settings, including the "factory OC" the 450w will work. There just won't be any real headroom to OC the system.


----------



## Grennesa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Now, on too the questions. The Impact is a great little board. I used one in this case for a very short period, but I ran the stock cooler just to check out the board, it's in a CL S3 system now. I do know that the NT06-Pro will fit with the RVZ/impact combo, and that same cooler will fit with the ASRock Z77E-ITX and the P8Z77I-Deluxe from Asus. I've personally had zero luck with the AIO coolers fitting, but I've got another one that I'm going to test fit shortly.
> 
> .


Thanks for the info Jimhans1

Just wondering if you had any luck with that AIO?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grennesa*
> 
> Thanks for the info Jimhans1
> 
> Just wondering if you had any luck with that AIO?


Lol, sorry for the delay on that. During the week I only have free time once my son has gone to bed, and with his teething happening right now, he isn't staying down for long periods; and my wife has been "stingy" with my free time. Gotta keep da' mama happy ya know.

But, I promise I will attempt to fit it again tomorrow night. Since I'm planning to disassemble the system and prep for full liquid loop.


----------



## pegotico

deleted


----------



## PikkonMG

My replacement CPU Cooler for my Raven build just got in, Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B and some Prolima PK-1 Thermal Compound. I'll report back here later once I try it and let everyone know if it works with my board or not.


----------



## coremailrx8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PikkonMG*
> 
> My replacement CPU Cooler for my Raven build just got in, Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B and some Prolima PK-1 Thermal Compound. I'll report back here later once I try it and let everyone know if it works with my board or not.


I just cancelled and requested for refund on my order of Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet. NewEgg "Premier" did not ship the order until today (allegedly). I placed the order last Sunday. I decided just to keep the stock cooler for now.

I am using i5 4570s (2.9Ghz to 3.4GHZ, 65W), MSI B85i and Corsair XMS3 8GB 10666 cas9. All stock speed. However, I see the i5 idling at boosting frequencies to 3.3mhz. (I can't make it to idle at 2.9ghz unless i forced it through MSI control panel, any ideas?). For the time being, I'm using Radeon HD 6850 until the new Maxwell cards come out. I am running RVZ01 provided case fans, one on top, one bottom front, at about 55% speed (using a pci fan controller I had).

Using AIDA64 stability test, after 45 min, my temps are:

CPU: 60 C
Motherboard: 43 C
HDD: 37 C

At idle:
CPU: 33 C
Motherboard: 35 C
HDD: 33 C

Room temp AVG 72 F

I'm still not happy with my idling CPU temps considering I do get mid 20s temp in my other tower machine using a i5 2400 (3.1GHZ/3.4GHZ turbo, 85W), albeit, using a 212 Plus cooler. I was expecting lower motherboard temps as well. HDD/SDD seems to be about the same.

I'll experiment using a thicker fan on top and see how it changes.

does CPU temps affect MB temps?


----------



## lentejita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coremailrx8*
> 
> I just cancelled and requested for refund on my order of Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet. NewEgg "Premier" did not ship the order until today (allegedly). I placed the order last Sunday. I decided just to keep the stock cooler for now.
> 
> I am using i5 4570s (2.9Ghz to 3.4GHZ, 65W), MSI B85i and Corsair XMS3 8GB 10666 cas9. All stock speed. However, I see the i5 idling at boosting frequencies to 3.3mhz. (I can't make it to idle at 2.9ghz unless i forced it through MSI control panel, any ideas?). For the time being, I'm using Radeon HD 6850 until the new Maxwell cards come out. I am running RVZ01 provided case fans, one on top, one bottom front, at about 55% speed (using a pci fan controller I had).
> 
> Using AIDA64 stability test, after 45 min, my temps are:
> 
> CPU: 60 C
> Motherboard: 43 C
> HDD: 37 C
> 
> At idle:
> CPU: 33 C
> Motherboard: 35 C
> HDD: 33 C
> 
> Room temp AVG 72 F
> 
> I'm still not happy with my idling CPU temps considering I do get mid 20s temp in my other tower machine using a i5 2400 (3.1GHZ/3.4GHZ turbo, 85W), albeit, using a 212 Plus cooler. I was expecting lower motherboard temps as well. HDD/SDD seems to be about the same.
> 
> I'll experiment using a thicker fan on top and see how it changes.
> 
> does CPU temps affect MB temps?


Hi everybody.

Zalman CNPS8900 quiet DOESN'T fit. It blocks the pci-express in (at least in an asrock z77e-itx).


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PikkonMG*
> 
> My replacement CPU Cooler for my Raven build just got in, Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B and some Prolima PK-1 Thermal Compound. I'll report back here later once I try it and let everyone know if it works with my board or not.


Can't wait to hear if this works for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coremailrx8*
> 
> I just cancelled and requested for refund on my order of Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet. NewEgg "Premier" did not ship the order until today (allegedly). I placed the order last Sunday. I decided just to keep the stock cooler for now.
> 
> I am using i5 4570s (2.9Ghz to 3.4GHZ, 65W), MSI B85i and Corsair XMS3 8GB 10666 cas9. All stock speed. However, I see the i5 idling at boosting frequencies to 3.3mhz. (I can't make it to idle at 2.9ghz unless i forced it through MSI control panel, any ideas?). For the time being, I'm using Radeon HD 6850 until the new Maxwell cards come out. I am running RVZ01 provided case fans, one on top, one bottom front, at about 55% speed (using a pci fan controller I had).
> 
> Using AIDA64 stability test, after 45 min, my temps are:
> 
> CPU: 60 C
> Motherboard: 43 C
> HDD: 37 C
> 
> At idle:
> CPU: 33 C
> Motherboard: 35 C
> HDD: 33 C
> 
> Room temp AVG 72 F
> 
> I'm still not happy with my idling CPU temps considering I do get mid 20s temp in my other tower machine using a i5 2400 (3.1GHZ/3.4GHZ turbo, 85W), albeit, using a 212 Plus cooler. I was expecting lower motherboard temps as well. HDD/SDD seems to be about the same.
> 
> I'll experiment using a thicker fan on top and see how it changes.
> 
> does CPU temps affect MB temps?


Are you using 2 fans under the GPU as intakes? I was using 2 AF140's as intakes pulling a lot of air in, kept my GPU to around 58 degrees under load.

Above the CPU, you also want to make that fan as intake.

You need to remember too, if you are using the stock cooler from the i5, that thing is a piece of junk imo. Not only will you get louder fan noise, but your CPU will also have higher temps.


----------



## AFewTeammates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lentejita*
> 
> Hi everybody.
> 
> Zalman CNPS8900 quiet DOESN'T fit. It blocks the pci-express in (at least in an asrock z77e-itx).


That's unfortunate. As far as air cooling goes, it really does a great job in this case and the "quiet" is very true. The CPNS8900 seems much quieter than the included Silverstone case fans as well (at least subjectively.)


----------



## lentejita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> That's unfortunate. As far as air cooling goes, it really does a great job in this case and the "quiet" is very true. The CPNS8900 seems much quieter than the included Silverstone case fans as well (at least subjectively.)


I'm very disapointed with this. I don't know what to buy now. Maybe a corsair h55 or a silverstone nt06-pro...


----------



## coremailrx8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lentejita*
> 
> Hi everybody.
> 
> Zalman CNPS8900 quiet DOESN'T fit. It blocks the pci-express in (at least in an asrock z77e-itx).


My B85i has about 3/4" more clearance to the pci slot when compared to the Z77e-itx (estimate by viewing top angle pictures). I attempted to measure the distance between the socket the the riser card. I measured the distance from the midpoint from intel stock cooler (sticker line) to the riser card, it was about 61mm to 62mm, so I was hoping the zalman fits.

It looks like even with low profile memory, the pipes touch the ram heatsink, forcing it to be rotated 90 degrees. I read that is not optimal, the pipes are very space out, not making too much contact with the core of the cpu. I'd assume it is still better than intel stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Can't wait to hear if this works for you.
> Are you using 2 fans under the GPU as intakes? I was using 2 AF140's as intakes pulling a lot of air in, kept my GPU to around 58 degrees under load.
> 
> Above the CPU, you also want to make that fan as intake.
> 
> You need to remember too, if you are using the stock cooler from the i5, that thing is a piece of junk imo. Not only will you get louder fan noise, but your CPU will also have higher temps.


Yes, all intakes. For now, I have one at the top of the cpu, and the other bottom front. I was lazy and waiting on the zalman cooler so I didn't really moved it to the front back where the GPU fan is located. But then again, I didn't measure the GPU temp. I'll do more fan placement experimentation now that I decided to wait on the cooler until further notice. It is just a pain, to tidy up everything in the case just to have to remove everything again for the cooler when and if I get it.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coremailrx8*
> 
> My B85i has about 3/4" more clearance to the pci slot when compared to the Z77e-itx (estimate by viewing top angle pictures). I attempted to measure the distance between the socket the the riser card. I measured the distance from the midpoint from intel stock cooler (sticker line) to the riser card, it was about 61mm to 62mm, so I was hoping the zalman fits.
> 
> It looks like even with low profile memory, the pipes touch the ram heatsink, forcing it to be rotated 90 degrees. I read that is not optimal, the pipes are very space out, not making too much contact with the core of the cpu. I'd assume it is still better than intel stock.
> Yes, all intakes. For now, I have one at the top of the cpu, and the other bottom front. I was lazy and waiting on the zalman cooler so I didn't really moved it to the front back where the GPU fan is located. But then again, I didn't measure the GPU temp. I'll do more fan placement experimentation now that I decided to wait on the cooler until further notice. It is just a pain, to tidy up everything in the case just to have to remove everything again for the cooler when and if I get it.


Why don't you order the Silverstone NT06-Pro? You can see it on the Z77E a few pages back, it fits, so it probably fits on the B85i if there is a bit more room between the socket and PCIe. It boggles my mind that Silverstone would release this kind of case with no real good cooling solution in place to accommodate the various mobos. If this is being marketed as a gaming case people are going to need to properly cool their CPU's.


----------



## coremailrx8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Why don't you order the Silverstone NT06-Pro? You can see it on the Z77E a few pages back, it fits, so it probably fits on the B85i if there is a bit more room between the socket and PCIe.


In the spirit of full disclosure, I only built a new computer because I found the ZRV01 so appealing, and I've being waiting for something like this for a long time, specially since I saw the ASRock M8. But I don't have a need for it, basically now I have a tower and the RVZ01 as two computers pretty much serving the same purpose. I'm saying all this because I have a price target for each component. For the cooler, I don't want to spend more than $40. It sounds petty, but if i don't stick to this principle, a $800 +/- unnecessary PC will easily turn to +$1,300....just for $10 more I can get....








Quote:


> It boggles my mind that Silverstone would release this kind of case with no real good cooling solution in place to accommodate the various mobos. If this is being marketed as a gaming case people are going to need to properly cool their CPU's.


I don't think it is Silverstone's fault. The problem with most of the cooling solutions I've been looking into, has to do with heatsinks and ram/PCI clearance. I think MB manufacturer's should centralize the socket position to give better clearance. It doesn't seem that this is a new problem, which is becoming more of an issue now with the demand for small gaming pc's.


----------



## AFewTeammates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coremailrx8*
> 
> It looks like even with low profile memory, the pipes touch the ram heatsink, forcing it to be rotated 90 degrees. I read that is not optimal, the pipes are very space out, not making too much contact with the core of the cpu. I'd assume it is still better than intel stock.


Is it just touching the ram heatsink? Or is it putting some actual pressure on it? Or do you mean it won't make flat contact with the CPU because it hits the ram? Mine is touching the VRM caps but I don't think there is anything to worry about as long as there is minimal or no pressure on the components it is touching. And I noticed the thing about the orientation, but it seems to me it only matters if you are putting the case in the vertical position, because it has to do with the direction the heat pipes are running. (at least according to the manual for the CPNS8900)


----------



## PikkonMG

K so i'm now clueless on what to do for a CPU Cooler for my board, the CPU placement is in a way that the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B will not work do to it hangs about 1.5mm's over the PCI-E slot. RAM clearance for standard RAM tho would be good for people who's CPU placement is in the middle of the board.


----------



## coremailrx8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> Is it just touching the ram heatsink? Or is it putting some actual pressure on it? Or do you mean it won't make flat contact with the CPU because it hits the ram? Mine is touching the VRM caps but I don't think there is anything to worry about as long as there is minimal or no pressure on the components it is touching. And I noticed the thing about the orientation, but it seems to me it only matters if you are putting the case in the vertical position, because it has to do with the direction the heat pipes are running. (at least according to the manual for the CPNS8900)


I don't have the cooler myself. I was trying to buy it before Newegg messed the order up and I had second thoughts and decided to cancel. My experience is that most itx motherboards have the cpu socket close to the memory sockets, I believe it follows intel reference design. Looking at a few youtube videos and online user reviews, it seems the pipes touch the ram (from the side). Not sure to what degree.

I read about the orientation in the online manual, however, i think it also affects horizontal orientation for the reason that there is less pipe surface in direct contact with the cpu core. I don't think it is much of an issue with AMDs as their core are bigger compare to intel. The intel core is rectangular, not square.

Did you try placing with the pipes in the ram's direction? Did they make contact?


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PikkonMG*
> 
> K so i'm now clueless on what to do for a CPU Cooler for my board, the CPU placement is in a way that the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B will not work do to it hangs about 1.5mm's over the PCI-E slot. RAM clearance for standard RAM tho would be good for people who's CPU placement is in the middle of the board.


I was looking at the Big Shuriken 2 as well, but it seems to have clearance issues with many of the boards. I'm looking to use the Asrock Z87E and with that I think it would hang too far over the opposite side of the board.

So at the moment I'm tossing up between the NT06-PRO and the AXP-200 (possibly paired with a Prolimatech 140mm x 15mm fan if the stock one is too noisy). I'm concerned about the noisiness of the NT06's 20mm fan too, but I'm hoping it might be possible to squeeze a quieter 25mm fan in its place with low profile RAM. I'm not sure if either of these are options for your board though. Since the NT06 fits on the Z77E, it might fit the Gigabyte board too. Or the Noctua cooler with a slim 120mm fan in place of the stock 25mm fan might be another option. I don't like the idea of having two mismatched fans on the cooler though, especially when all the boards only give us 2 fan headers to play with.

There's also the smaller AXP-100 and the Samuel 17. Both could be used with a slim or full size 120mm fan. That seems to be about it for air coolers for this case from what I can tell. Clearly Silverstone want us to be using the NT06-PRO - I'm sure it's no coincidence that it fits the available clearance with only a couple of mm to spare.


----------



## Jimhans1

In a couple more hours, I'm gonna be test fitting the Seidon 120M on both an ASRock Z77E and an Asus Z77I-Deluxe in the RVZ01. Those are the only two boards I have to test with, sorry I can't test with the ASRock Z87E to help those who have that board.

I'll post thoughts and pics.

Just waiting to get the little man into bed.........


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> That's unfortunate. As far as air cooling goes, it really does a great job in this case and the "quiet" is very true. The CPNS8900 seems much quieter than the included Silverstone case fans as well (at least subjectively.)


Do the silverstone case fans seem a little noisy at system idle? Do they have to run 100% all the time because they're not PWM? Not sure if my board (Z87E-ITX) can control the speed. I might try two Noctua NF-S12A PWM fans instead. I have no idea if that will actually help cause I'm a noob, hah.

I guess I'm most concerned with idle noise. Since the 780 Ti ACX will probably be the loudest thing in the box at load? I really have no idea...


----------



## AFewTeammates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Do the silverstone case fans seem a little noisy at system idle? Do they have to run 100% all the time because they're not PWM? Not sure if my board (Z87E-ITX) can control the speed. I might try two Noctua NF-S12A PWM fans instead. I have no idea if that will actually help cause I'm a noob, hah.
> 
> I guess I'm most concerned with idle noise. Since the 780 Ti ACX will probably be the loudest thing in the box at load? I really have no idea...


Yeah I have noticed that. They are much louder than I expected them to be, and they definitely run at 100% all the time.


----------



## Gravytrain

I'm having a ton of trouble getting my card in right now. I'm running an Asus DirectCU II 290 in the case, I had to unscrew the power cable out of the back of the case and pull it out a few inches because the hard plastic on the inside was interfering with my 290. Also, I can't seem to find a spot to mount the GPU support brackets and I think it's because one of the pipes on the side of my card sticks out a bit too far.

Is it safe to run without the bracket?


----------



## Jimhans1

Ok Folks, here is an update.

The Cooler Master Seidon 120M does fit in this case with the ASRock Z77E-ITX motherboard. ZERO modifications required to fit, except a couple of zip ties.

Photos:

Sorry, for the crappy pics, but hey, its 1:20am here and I've been up since 4:30am.











The ambient temps in my house at the moment is 23-24c, idle temps on [email protected]@1.28v is 24-26c, 60 minute run on prime 95 with same OC setting had a max temp of 67c.

And I am headed to bed now, I will do the test fit on the P8Z77I Deluxe tomorrow or sunday. Night


----------



## RobH

Hello everyone!

I've been following this thread for a few weeks and ordered the parts for my build yesterday afternoon, they just arrived this morning:


Silverstone SST-RVZ01 Raven Mini ITX
Silverstone ST45SF-G Strider SFX Modular 80PLUS GOLD
Silverstone SST-PP05-E Short Cable Set
Intel Core i5 4670K, 1150, Haswell
Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI, Intel Z87
16GB (2x8GB) Corsair DDR3 Vengeance (CML16GX3M2A1600C10B)
2GB ScanFX GTX 770 Overclocked (MSI GTX 770 OC)
LiteOn DL-8ATSH Slim Slot, Black, 8x DVDRW
Crucial M4 128GB SSD (spare from existing machine)
1TB WD WD1003FZEX Black 3.5" HDD
Xbox 360 Wireless USB Receiver
Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-Bit DVD En


I'm going to be building it this afternoon, I'll post some more picture later. I'm going to be using the stock CPU cooler for the moment as I've read about the many troubles with clearance throughout this thread. I would like an AIO solution but I figured I can get it up and running with the stock cooler and sort it out later.

Comparison of the RVZ01 and an Xbox 360 slim:





-Rob


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Ok Folks, here is an update.
> 
> The Cooler Master Seidon 120M does fit in this case with the ASRock Z77E-ITX motherboard. ZERO modifications required to fit, except a couple of zip ties.
> 
> Photos:
> 
> Sorry, for the crappy pics, but hey, its 1:20am here and I've been up since 4:30am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ambient temps in my house at the moment is 23-24c, idle temps on [email protected]@1.28v is 24-26c, 60 minute run on prime 95 with same OC setting had a max temp of 67c.
> 
> And I am headed to bed now, I will do the test fit on the P8Z77I Deluxe tomorrow or sunday. Night


Awesome Jim, so did everything fit snug with the Seidon or did it look like there was some room there. This looks like it could be the perfect AIO for this case. I also notice no kinks or bending of the tubing in a way that would be worrisome.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Awesome Jim, so did everything fit snug with the Seidon or did it look like there was some room there. This looks like it could be the perfect AIO for this case. I also notice no kinks or bending of the tubing in a way that would be worrisome.


It's pretty dang snug Zombie. On the pcie side, the tubes touch the riser card, not with any undue pressure, but they touch, and the end of the rad tank just touches the lip of the case when putting the side panel on. It's a pretty tight fit, but it goes together almost as if the cooler and board were meant to be used with this case specifically, it's that close.

And your correct, that's why I wanted to try and get those pics through the venting on the rear of the case, the tubing is touching the ram, the riser card, and the fan housing, but not the fan blades. I'm using one of the skinny fans that comes with the case, set to push air over the rad, and out the side panel, since with the fan set the other way, the temps were worse than the NT06 AND the stock cooler. Those little skinny fans really aren't that good as a "pull" fan on a radiator!!


----------



## PikkonMG

Got the flat flexible modular cables model# PP05-E and they do make a difference are far as a cleaner looking case. The Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B would not work do to the placement of my CPU Socket in went over the PCI-E slot. I did manage to get my temps down from 52c at idle to mid 30's with the new thermal compound which is the Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminum Thermal Compound. Also for now added a Cooler Master JetFlo 120 to the side panel which has helped.

I still firmly believe that the Flat Modular Cables should be the default cables included with the SilverStone 450 Watt Gold Modular SFX PSU.

Also in my last video a viewer made a commit about the MSI GTX 760 itx, and after looking at it, it looks like it could be a great video card for newcomers building a system using this case.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PikkonMG*
> 
> Got the flat flexible modular cables model# PP05-E and they do make a difference are far as a cleaner looking case. The Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B would not work do to the placement of my CPU Socket in went over the PCI-E slot. I did manage to get my temps down from 52c at idle to mid 30's with the new thermal compound which is the Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminum Thermal Compound. Also for now added a Cooler Master JetFlo 120 to the side panel which has helped.
> 
> I still firmly believe that the Flat Modular Cables should be the default cables included with the SilverStone 450 Watt Gold Modular SFX PSU.
> 
> Also in my last video a viewer made a commit about the MSI GTX 760 itx, and after looking at it, it looks like it could be a great video card for newcomers building a system using this case.


I feel that the PP05-E is a great set to use, I just do not like it in this exact case. Since the wires are physically attached to each other, they are much harder to ziptie tightly out of the way. So I went back to the stock 450G cables, made a huge difference in the cleanliness of the wire bundles for me.


----------



## tmaven

Hmm my silverstone psu just died... I connected dvi cable and heard "bzzz" and from that time I don't get signal to monitor... tried gpu in second pc and its working... pci-e link dead

Damn! And still no raven in czech republic!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Hmm my silverstone psu just died... I connected dvi cable and heard "bzzz" and from that time I don't get signal to monitor... tried gpu in second pc and its working... pci-e link dead
> 
> Damn! And still no raven in czech republic!


Tried a different PSU? Could be the motherboard.......


----------



## tmaven

Tried different motherboard. Rest of psu is ok, cause I can turn on pc with integrated gpu. But when i connect cable to gpu > no signal.

Hope it is still under warranty or I will have to find someone who can fix it. Dont want to buy new for 100€.. :/


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Tried different motherboard. Rest of psu is ok, cause I can turn on pc with integrated gpu. But when i connect cable to gpu > no signal.
> 
> Hope it is still under warranty or I will have to find someone who can fix it. Dont want to buy new for 100€.. :/


Sorry bro. What GPU were you using? Could it have been too much power draw overall from your system?


----------



## tmaven

That is not issue.

Was using 560ti 448 (which had crazy power consume); gtx660; hd7850; gtx660ti; hd7850; gtx680 and now gtx 770. Never had problem with it. That psu is great, but that dvi cable did some power fuse..


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> That is not issue.
> 
> Was using 560ti 448 (which had crazy power consume); gtx660; hd7850; gtx660ti; hd7850; gtx680 and now gtx 770. Never had problem with it. That psu is great, but that dvi cable did some power fuse..


And that's what I think is weird, DVI cables do not have an electrical current running over them, they are strictly a data signal. Have you tried a different cable? Also, have your tied a different power cable to the GPU itself? It could be the power cable itself I guess. It's not a dead psu obviously since the rest of the 12v wires are powering the system and there's only 1-12v rail.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> since the slim fans can't be heard over the GPU fans in my system when gaming or watching movies, I didn't see a reason to replace them.


Can you hear the slim fans over GPU while idle? Trying to figure out if I should get PWM fans for quieter idle operation. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Can you hear the slim fans over GPU while idle? Trying to figure out if I should get PWM fans for quieter idle operation. Sorry for all the questions.


Never really notice any fan noise, we sit like 10-12 feet from the tv, so no. And honestly, the thing is almost never idle for me, if it's on, I'm gaming (only with friends over, I have a real gaming PC or 5 in my home office), I've got this case and system just for testing purposes, it's not going to be a long term system, I'm gonna see about a custom loop in it, then use for another few months, by the end of summer, I'll have it disassembled and have the gear back into an SG05


----------



## agrims

Hello all! I will be joining the ranks here soon! Although, it will be with a sense of satisfaction, it will be a RED build! (the crowd loves an underdog!) This will be the build:

A10-7850K Bought already
Gigabyte A88XN-Wifi Bought already
Kingston HyperX Predator 2400 MHz ram, either 8 or 16GB, depending on the price
Antec Kuhler 620 or CM Sedion 120M
Crucial M500 240GB SSD
Crucial M500 120GB SSD
WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD
Silverstone 600W SFX PSU when available
Radeon R9 290, to use the power of the XDMA!

For slot drives, what is recommended, as I don't want to shell out a premium $70.00 for the Silverstone one when it comes time to buy one... I would assume any 12.7mm slot drive would work, but what are the suggestions..?

Thanks!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Never really notice any fan noise, we sit like 10-12 feet from the tv, so no. And honestly, the thing is almost never idle for me, if it's on, I'm gaming (only with friends over, I have a real gaming PC or 5 in my home office), I've got this case and system just for testing purposes, it's not going to be a long term system, I'm gonna see about a custom loop in it, then use for another few months, by the end of summer, I'll have it disassembled and have the gear back into an SG05


Quite understandable on going back to the SG05. Have you had any experience with the SG08 at all? I see the new Lite version is out and allows for ATX PSU's up to 160mm which is quite cool.


----------



## RobH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> For slot drives, what is recommended, as I don't want to shell out a premium $70.00 for the Silverstone one when it comes time to buy one... I would assume any 12.7mm slot drive would work, but what are the suggestions..?


I looked at the Silverstone one to begin with but it was £45, after a quick search it seems any slot-loading slim drive will work so I went with a £20 LiteON DVD writer instead and it works file. There is no eject button on the RVZ01 anyway so there is no point worrying that it won't line up, you have to use a software eject.

Besides a standard SATA connection, you'll need to supply the optical drive with power via a slim SATA power connector. The Silverstone PP05-E slim PSU cable kit has some modular cables with this connector on it but you can also pick up a combined power/data cable which you can use with any power supply.

Edit: Something like the Akasa AK-CB050-40


----------



## NsLm1

Has anybody figured out how to set up a DIY watercooling system? As Silverstone recommends it I'd be interested in how to build one and how much it would cost compared to aircooling.

I bought a Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet for the system with my Asus Z87I-Pro motherboard while I figure out if watercooling is worth it. I hope it fits with the LP RAM and the PCI-E riser.


----------



## agrims

Well considering any custom loop runs minimum of $200.00, you will be looking at double the price and then some!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Quite understandable on going back to the SG05. Have you had any experience with the SG08 at all? I see the new Lite version is out and allows for ATX PSU's up to 160mm which is quite cool.


I have used the SG08, but it wasn't the Lite, it was the standard version with the included PSU, it was my first mobile gaming system build specifically in SFF. Funny thing is, it doesn't really hold "more" than the RVZ or SG05, it just holds the same stuff easier, and of course the ATX psu can be beneficial. The only downside to the SG08 besides it's size, is, if you want a modular PSU, it's got to be LESS than 140mm if you use a GPU over 7.5" long. And no one makes a modular psu that short. The recommendation from silverstone is, if the GPU is over 7.5", use a NON-MODULAR PSU of a length no greater than 140mm. Personally, I would have said that the case could have been maybe 10mm-15mm wider, and been a lot more universal in the long run...........


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Well considering any custom loop runs minimum of $200.00, you will be looking at double the price and then some!


Definitely a worthwhile investment that can be used in future builds sans the gpu block. The pros are cooler temps, future use of the gear, aestheticly nice to look at while the cons of course is the initial cost.

I usually see those who are considering this route have very robust hardware and should really think about investing in water cooling.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobH*
> 
> I looked at the Silverstone one to begin with but it was £45, after a quick search it seems any slot-loading slim drive will work so I went with a £20 LiteON DVD writer instead and it works file. There is no eject button on the RVZ01 anyway so there is no point worrying that it won't line up, you have to use a software eject.
> 
> Besides a standard SATA connection, you'll need to supply the optical drive with power via a slim SATA power connector. The Silverstone PP05-E slim PSU cable kit has some modular cables with this connector on it but you can also pick up a combined power/data cable which you can use with any power supply.


What model number is the LiteON? Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Never really notice any fan noise, we sit like 10-12 feet from the tv, so no. And honestly, the thing is almost never idle for me, if it's on, I'm gaming (only with friends over, I have a real gaming PC or 5 in my home office), I've got this case and system just for testing purposes, it's not going to be a long term system, I'm gonna see about a custom loop in it, then use for another few months, by the end of summer, I'll have it disassembled and have the gear back into an SG05


Ahh.. This will be my first gaming PC. I'll be using it for gaming/work/regular use. Hopefully everything works out. I guess the only thing I need to be careful of is thermals and power supply. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## djanice1980

Finally finished. Tight fit. Custom loop.

Idle temp about 30C.

Full load CPU 90C

More testing tomorrow.


----------



## Frezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djanice1980*
> 
> Finally finished. Tight fit. Custom loop.
> 
> Idle temp about 30C.
> 
> Full load CPU 90C
> 
> More testing tomorrow.


90C wow is there anyway to get that down?


----------



## djanice1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frezo*
> 
> 90C wow is there anyway to get that down?


Maybe... Not much room... Maybe delid? Haswells run hot like the fires of hell anyway. We should call them the DOOM chip.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djanice1980*
> 
> Finally finished. Tight fit. Custom loop.
> 
> Idle temp about 30C.
> 
> Full load CPU 90C
> 
> More testing tomorrow.


A few quick questions, since those 90c temps are horrible, and I think there is an issue with the loop, and I personally think the issue is the fan/radiator mounting orientation that was possibly used.

What is the exact hardware your using in the liquid loop? What blocks, and radiator specifically. And what GPU are you using? Is it part of the cooling loop?
And the last question, on the radiator, did you mount the fans in push? Or pull? Are you using the silverstone slim fans that came with the case?
I think the best cooling from a liquid loop in the RVZ01 is going to be with the slim fans sandwiched between the side panel and the rad, using the fans in PUSH, blowing cool outside air over the radiator. When placed in a "pull" fashion, those slim little fans suck, or, more appropriately, don't suck air very well.


----------



## RobH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> What model number is the LiteON? Thanks!


It was the LiteON DL-8ATSH (8x DVDRW)


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djanice1980*
> 
> Maybe... Not much room... Maybe delid? Haswells run hot like the fires of hell anyway. We should call them the DOOM chip.


I have a feeling your fan orientation, loop, and Tim is the culprit. Although the haswell chips can benefit with a delid I don't see it reaching those temps alone.

What size radiator are you using? Fan orientation? Fan speeds? Gpu?

My SG05 with a 120 mm push /pull with 4770k never seen it go above 40c with a lot of the current benchmark games. Once I add the gpu it will go up a little bit.


----------



## PikkonMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> For slot drives, what is recommended, as I don't want to shell out a premium $70.00 for the Silverstone one when it comes time to buy one... I would assume any 12.7mm slot drive would work, but what are the suggestions..?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm using the Panasonic UJ-8C5 which I payed like $40 for. I think the Blu-Ray version runs around $99-109.


----------



## coremailrx8

Even though I had cancelled it, Newegg shipped the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet and I received yesterday. It is what I wanted in the first place, but i was upset Newegg took over a week even though i have the Premier account, but I digress.

Installation:

The Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet is a tight fit. I only have about 1 mm clearance between the heatsink and riser card. I actually had to look with a flashlight to make sure it wasn't touching the card, it was that close. I use MSI B85i board, which has a little more distance between the CPU and PCI than other boards. I may be wrong, but I believe this board follows intel's itx reference design.

I had to place rotate the cooler 90 degrees, with the pipes parallel to the ram. It will otherwise touch the ram from its side. Height wise, I use corsair XMS3 which is low profile, but I think it wouldn't have a problem with something taller, like G.Skill ripjaws or similar.

The pipes are quite apart from each other at the base. Having it turned 90 degrees meant there was less pipe real estate touching the core of the cpu, so I believe it is less efficient this way.

I had to take the board out for installation. I don't think the cooler's backplate was completely flushed as some of the socket backplate screws made it a little uneven. If I have to guess, I think my installation was 90% successful, meaning I don't think it was perfect. It seems to warp the board slightly.

Lastly, there was enough clearance (about 3 or 4mm) to place a 25mm fan intake at the top of the case. If you use the slim fan provided by the case, you shoud have plenty of space. I don't know if this helps or hinders the cooler's efficiency being to close to the cooler's fan, i didn't test it without.

I use my 2 year old Artic's MX-2 as paste, line method, which I believe is the best for direct heatpipes coolers.

Temps:

I did little testing last night. Idle temps didn't seem to change much, perhaps a couple of degrees. I expect it will get a little bit better once the paste is totally cured, but I'm not expecting anything big. One thing, it is QUIET. The PSU fan is louder.

Running AIDA64 stability test, the highest constant temp was 50 degrees. That is 10 degrees cooler than my intel stock!!!!! All that while being much quieter. From that point of view, totally worth it. HWmonitor marked some spikes at 57 degrees as a max value, but I never saw it reaching those temps.

Motherboard and HDDs seem to be a degree or two cooler.

I am satisfied with the cooler. This is for an i5 4570S and I read it doesn't perform as good with the K type when overclocked.


----------



## BluePhantom

Anyone having any luck with any water coolers that actually fit when using a ASUS Maximus VI Impact? Ive been reading here that it seems depending on what motherboard and surrounding stuff you have has been making all the difference with some of you actually being able to use a water cooler or not.


----------



## djanice1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> A few quick questions, since those 90c temps are horrible, and I think there is an issue with the loop, and I personally think the issue is the fan/radiator mounting orientation that was possibly used.
> 
> What is the exact hardware your using in the liquid loop? What blocks, and radiator specifically. And what GPU are you using? Is it part of the cooling loop?
> And the last question, on the radiator, did you mount the fans in push? Or pull? Are you using the silverstone slim fans that came with the case?
> I think the best cooling from a liquid loop in the RVZ01 is going to be with the slim fans sandwiched between the side panel and the rad, using the fans in PUSH, blowing cool outside air over the radiator. When placed in a "pull" fashion, those slim little fans suck, or, more appropriately, don't suck air very well.


I'm using a swiftech MCRx20-QP "Quiet Power" Radiator
swiftech mcp350 pump with EK top
EK 780ti block
EK Impact motherboard block
Scythe 2000rpm 12mm fans
evga GTX 780ti superclocked

yes the GPU is part of the loop

push outside -> in

no using scythe 2000 rpm 12mm fans

The loop is 30C at idle. When I run furmark the GPU gets to 59C. When I run intel burn in benchmark the CPU gets to 82C,79C,78C,79C (different cored in RealTemp). The OC Panel says 77C.

The 90C was when I was running furmark AND intel burn test at the same time for 15 minutes. I think the limitation is because there is only 1 120mm x 240mm radiator in the system. From my experience a radiator of 120mm x 120mm can only really properly disperse 150 watts of heat (of course there are variances based on the FPI, the airflow, fluid flow, pump, ambient temperature, etc ,etc)

I'm using cool labratory liquid ultra TIM for CPU and GPU.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djanice1980*
> 
> I'm using a swiftech MCRx20-QP "Quiet Power" Radiator
> swiftech mcp350 pump with EK top
> EK 780ti block
> EK Impact motherboard block
> Scythe 2000rpm 12mm fans
> evga GTX 780ti superclocked
> 
> yes the GPU is part of the loop
> 
> push outside -> in
> 
> no using scythe 2000 rpm 12mm fans
> 
> The loop is 30C at idle. When I run furmark the GPU gets to 59C. When I run intel burn in benchmark the CPU gets to 82C,79C,78C,79C (different cored in RealTemp). The OC Panel says 77C.
> 
> The 90C was when I was running furmark AND intel burn test at the same time for 15 minutes. I think the limitation is because there is only 1 120mm x 240mm radiator in the system. From my experience a radiator of 120mm x 120mm can only really properly disperse 150 watts of heat (of course there are variances based on the FPI, the airflow, fluid flow, pump, ambient temperature, etc ,etc)
> 
> I'm using cool labratory liquid ultra TIM for CPU and GPU.


So you have a single 240 rad? Sounds like you have the right gear, I wonder what would happen if you added another 120mm rad on the side panel above the motherboard . Do you have space for additional scythe fans tfor a complete push / pull?


----------



## djanice1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> So you have a single 240 rad? Sounds like you have the right gear, I wonder what would happen if you added another 120mm rad on the side panel above the motherboard . Do you have space for additional scythe fans tfor a complete push / pull?


No - I tried. That is what I wanted to do was have push pull. That's why I bought them in the first place. Because if the bracket holding the GPU - I cant fit the two additional on top. Even still - I think there would only be a few mm of air space before the GPU. Too tight. I could also have mounted to fans outside the case and two inside - that would have worked.

I bought another rad for above the motherboard but it gets in the way of the USB cable I mounted to hook up the OC panel.

So yea - its gonna be in the 70C-80C range when I'm playing games I think but most of the time its going to be about 33C-35C.


----------



## Jimhans1

You shouldn't ever run furmark on the GK110. Look in the Ti owners forum and the Classified owners forum, it's been known to cause damage to GPU's due to it causing an overload in some of the VRM's on the cards. It's baked a couple of 290x's also. Ultimately it's an unrealistic "test" and has to many flaws to justify its use. I'd loop unigine valley 1.0 and do some prime95 at the same time to find a more realistic temp personally.


----------



## djanice1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> You shouldn't ever run furmark on the GK110. Look in the Ti owners forum and the Classified owners forum, it's been known to cause damage to GPU's due to it causing an overload in some of the VRM's on the cards. It's baked a couple of 290x's also. Ultimately it's an unrealistic "test" and has to many flaws to justify its use. I'd loop unigine valley 1.0 and do some prime95 at the same time to find a more realistic temp personally.


Eeeeek! Good to know! I'll have to do that in the future.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djanice1980*
> 
> Eeeeek! Good to know! I'll have to do that in the future.


----------



## squick3n

Can you fit a full fan above the motherboard? Maybe get a higher RPM fan to get more air in the case. Cool the ambient around the GPU and CPU


----------



## djanice1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squick3n*
> 
> Can you fit a full fan above the motherboard? Maybe get a higher RPM fan to get more air in the case. Cool the ambient around the GPU and CPU


Hmmm. That is actually a good idea! I'll have to try that.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazTOO*
> 
> Hello everybody!!!
> 
> I also got my Raven RVZ01B 3 weeks ago here in europe. Planing to build a following system once the 600W PSU will be available:
> 
> - ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE Motherboard
> - Intel Core i5 2550k @ 3.3 Ghz + Zalman CNPS 8900 cooler
> - 2 x 8 Corsair LP 1600 Mhz Blue memory
> - Inno3d 780 GTX Herculez 3GB 3-slot card (YES 3 SLOT i already tested it and fits without the Silverstone fans by the case)
> - 1x SSD 128 from samsung, 1x 2,5'' HDD 500 GB from WD Blue, and slim Seagate 1TB Drive (all of them are 1platers FTW LoL )
> - Silverstone slim PSU cable set (A MUST!!! but not avail. in europe :/ ) and ultra thin sata cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not intend to overclock anything. As soon as I'll install my components I will post some photos.
> 
> My only concern is the amount of vent space for the card.... normally it runs idle @29C and 61 stressed....but this case will obviously add
> a small air gap and i hope the card will manage to pull some air in through the 2 x 120mm openings. The GRP fans are 3 x 90mm i think.


Interesting that a card that big fits! But.. will it be good for the system overall? You would have to take out the fans in the GPU area which makes difficult(or impossible?) the positive air pressure inside the case, thus the system overall would be hotter.. Please give feedback if you build it, I'm interested on how it would behave in this case


----------



## Mariolillo

So, my CPU finally arrived and last weekend I built the system









Pictures:


http://imgur.com/P7LoG


The hardware:

Intel i5 4670K
ASRock Z87E-ITX
NVIDIA GTX 770 Reference
Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB
Silverstone Strider Gold 450W

Still need to get an SSD, but I can wait on a good deal for that.

The experience was very positive with this case, it's SOLID! Although cable management presented it's issues, it was easier than I expected. I still have to do a better work, but that will be next weekend. I'm thinking of getting the PP05-E kit, but not until I give it another try with the cables bundled with the PSU. The 8-pin CPU placement in the Z87E-ITX is the only thing I didn't liked, horrible placement!

The good thing about the Z87E-ITX is the CPU location, NT06 or the Noctua NH-L12 should fit without problems.

Temperatures in the case are excellent, the positive pressure blows the hot air out from every corner in the case, keeping it cool.
Stress testing the CPU with Prime95 ramps up the temperature to 80c; however the rest of the case stays cool, which is great. I did not run Prime95 for too long since I only have the Intel stock cooler for now.

The only bad thing about using the GTX with the reference cooler is that it will go up to the 70c and 80c in no time. With Unigine heaven 1.0, it takes about three minutes to go all the way to 80c (I still have to test it with games). The rest of the case stays pretty cool considering the temperatures of the GPU, but the area around the exhaust of the card in the back of the case gets very hot. SSD's / HDD's above the card will definitely take the heat. I am only using one fan in the GPU area, I don't know if another one would do a big difference with the blower cooler, although I'm not so sure it will.

I got the reference card at a great price ($250), so that's why I went with that one, although after testing I believe that a card like the EVGA with ACX and two high performance fans paired with it should give the best temperatures possible for an air cooler.

Comments, suggestions or corrections are expected


----------



## RazTOO

Interesting that a card that big fits! But.. will it be good for the system overall? You would have to take out the fans in the GPU area which makes difficult(or impossible?) the positive air pressure inside the case, thus the system overall would be hotter.. Please give feedback if you build it, I'm interested on how it would behave in this case







[/quote]

As soon as I am ready to build it i will post pictures here on this thread but not before silverstone makes a more powerful PSU - waiting for the 600W to appear... like they promised.

Indeed i had to remove the fans but the inno3d has temps at idle about 29-31C and stressed 61C. Additionally like you wrote - the case has some opening for the air to flow sideways out SO IT WILL HELP.

If you have problems with cable management try the PP05-E and they also have very slim SATA cables (although I am not entirely sure because I have yet to install everything probably end of april).

Have a nice game and a cool rig everyone!!


----------



## agrims

Anyone more savy on this case than me want to chime in on something?

As I am currently the only "Red Tide" person with aspirations of this case, can someone look at the Gigabyte A88XN-Wifi, and tell me if the NT06-PRO will fit? From my picture dead reckoning, I believe that it will as there seems to be a good quarter of an inch difference in socket placement than the Z77E-ITX because the orientation of the socket is different. The A88X is running north/south in relation to the IO/RAM slots, whereas the Z77 is east/west.

Maybe a certain shop owner has one of these boards, and can dry fit them as the PCI slot seems to be the issue.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Anyone more savy on this case than me want to chime in on something?
> 
> As I am currently the only "Red Tide" person with aspirations of this case, can someone look at the Gigabyte A88XN-Wifi, and tell me if the NT06-PRO will fit? From my picture dead reckoning, I believe that it will as there seems to be a good quarter of an inch difference in socket placement than the Z77E-ITX because the orientation of the socket is different. The A88X is running north/south in relation to the IO/RAM slots, whereas the Z77 is east/west.
> 
> Maybe a certain shop owner has one of these boards, and can dry fit them as the PCI slot seems to be the issue.


Actually, I think the PCIe slot is going to be a problem AND so will the psu if you use the nt06. Since the CPU slot is so much farther to the side opposite the IO ports. We don't carry much in the way of AMD boards and CPUs because they don't sell well for us. We have some FM2 and AM3+ boards and CPUs, but I wouldn't carry the FM2A88XN-wifi in stock, first because it's a gigabyte, and we have had serious QC issues with them, and second, it's an ITX AMD board, it would never sell in my store. Even the customer reviews on the board aren't that great.

Please don't think I'm talking down on you or your choice of hardware! But from a retailer who's been running the store in the same location for the last almost 8 years, I know what does and doesn't sell well for our local client base.


----------



## PikkonMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Anyone more savy on this case than me want to chime in on something?
> 
> As I am currently the only "Red Tide" person with aspirations of this case, can someone look at the Gigabyte A88XN-Wifi, and tell me if the NT06-PRO will fit? From my picture dead reckoning, I believe that it will as there seems to be a good quarter of an inch difference in socket placement than the Z77E-ITX because the orientation of the socket is different. The A88X is running north/south in relation to the IO/RAM slots, whereas the Z77 is east/west.
> 
> Maybe a certain shop owner has one of these boards, and can dry fit them as the PCI slot seems to be the issue.


While mine is not the AMD version I do have the Intel version Gigabyte LGA 1150 Intel Z87 Wifi, and from looking at picks it looks like it will still have CPU socket pretty close to the PCI-E slot. One good thing tho is if you are not one to overclock AMD's stock coolers are far better then Intels.


----------



## agrims

Ohh, it's okay Jim, I am used to people giving no love for AMD.. Honestly, it is the prospect of HSA and hUMA that has me so stoked, as I feel this will be the next big thing. I just hope that Intel doesn't roshambo AMD like they did back in the day with a certain common archetecture....

Anyways, I have love for the underdog, and seeing first hand what HSA can do in programs like Libre Office, and other productivity suites, I have faith that the APU is going places. Also, the big problem with every FM2+ board so far isn't fire, or other issues, but the fact that they were produced well before Kaveri came to market, and the BIOS needs to be flashed to support Kaveri. Fortunately, I know 2 things: If I buy a board, I always ask the retailer to flash it to the most current BIOS. If it is a second hand board, I generally stay with the same or like socket, and flash myself. I currently own 2 Athlon X4 750K's, so one will do the deed just fine flashing the BIOS.

Do I wish that AMD would release a big core dCPU that could run on an ITX mobo without fear that merely hitting the power button would cause sparks, fire, and death.... Yes.
Will it happen: No.
Why? Because HSA spanks the pants off of any current Haswell CPU in speed, and only in 1 of the HSA tests does it get neck and neck. Any current FX would be a lost cause on AM3+ with the lack of support for current PCI 3.0, etc, and they aren't HSA compatible. anyways, rant :30 over









I hope I can pave the way for others to go big red in a tiny box! And thanks Jim for giving me your perspective on if it will fit, looks like my original position on getting a Sedion or Kuhler is now firmly cemented! +rep to you!


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PikkonMG*
> 
> While mine is not the AMD version I do have the Intel version Gigabyte LGA 1150 Intel Z87 Wifi, and from looking at picks it looks like it will still have CPU socket pretty close to the PCI-E slot. One good thing tho is if you are not one to overclock AMD's stock coolers are far better then Intels.


Ohhh baby, this is OCN, I'll be pushing the hell out of this setup. Besides, otherwise would be a carnal sin in the eyes of my bank account god, the electrical god, and the wife god!


----------



## Aedred

Just got my case in yesterday! Even with the 'preferred' CPU socket location and an Asetek knockoff AIO this thing is sure puts up a fight. However, my cable management was horrendous and it was getting late (UPS dropped it off at like 9...) when I threw in the towel for the night. Going to get back into later this week and see if I don't have more success.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RazTOO*
> 
> As soon as I am ready to build it i will post pictures here on this thread but not before silverstone makes a more powerful PSU - waiting for the 600W to appear... like they promised.
> 
> Indeed i had to remove the fans but the inno3d has temps at idle about 29-31C and stressed 61C. Additionally like you wrote - the case has some opening for the air to flow sideways out SO IT WILL HELP.
> 
> If you have problems with cable management try the PP05-E and they also have very slim SATA cables (although I am not entirely sure because I have yet to install everything probably end of april).
> 
> Have a nice game and a cool rig everyone!!


Excellent, I will be expecting it! Hope that silverstone releases the 600W PSU very soon then.
Thanks for the suggestion as well. I will give it another try with the PP05 cables the PSU has, but if I cannot do a better job at cable management I will get the PP05-E.


----------



## ethanfel

Got the case for a week









Silverstone Raven RVZ01
- H77n-Wifi ( i dont care about overcloking)
- Intel i5 3470 + Corsair H55 (better tdp than haswell, cheaper and nearly the same perf than 4570
- 6go de ram ( old 1600mhz , will buy better later







)
- PSU 450w sfx gold silverstone.
- SSD 120go 840 Samsung + HDD 3TO
- - 560gtx Ti + Accelero Mono Plus (my 560gtx ti fan were noisy) i will upgrade for a 8xx later this year, tdp will be far better than the actual 7xx serie (according their work with the 750m)

the accelero :
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186063

it take a little tinkering with the case, i had to cut part of the outter shell (behind the side panel it's invisible), the width of the accelero is a little too much (3-4mm) for the raven.

The OS :

It's my first steam Machine, OS is Ubuntu with Steam Session.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yes, you are supposed to set all 3 fans as intakes for positive air pressure. What happens then is that all the heat expels outside of the case as the 2 sides are open with ventilation and then rear has the vents to push the heat out of there too. For the two fans under the GPU, I was using 2x Corsair AF120's and then the slim case fan on the panel.
> 
> In the week that I had the case running like this, I didn't have any issues with heat. Granted I didn't OC my components like some might be.
> 
> My idle temps on the 770 ACX were 29 degrees roughly with 58-59 degrees under load. My CPU was at 32-36 degrees on idle with about 45-48 degrees under load.


Hey Captain! Those temperatures look really nice!
I assume that was with the Corsair AF120 fans; did you had the chance to test the temperatures of the ACX card with the silverstione slim fans? Any other benchmark program that would've put it higher than 59 degrees?

Also, how about the rest of the case when the GPU is at load; does it gets a little warm or stays cool? Just so you understand what I want to compare, my case with the blower cooler gets hot only near the exhaust of the card and near the back of the motherboard. That would be near the closest fan in the GPU connectors area, and from that point down until you are touching the part where the back of the motherboard should be. If I touch around the PSU area, or the other side of the case, it is cold.

Thanks!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Hey Captain! Those temperatures look really nice!
> I assume that was with the Corsair AF120 fans; did you had the chance to test the temperatures of the ACX card with the silverstione slim fans? Any other benchmark program that would've put it higher than 59 degrees?
> 
> Also, how about the rest of the case when the GPU is at load; does it gets a little warm or stays cool? Just so you understand what I want to compare, my case with the blower cooler gets hot only near the exhaust of the card and near the back of the motherboard. That would be near the closest fan in the GPU connectors area, and from that point down until you are touching the part where the back of the motherboard should be. If I touch around the PSU area, or the other side of the case, it is cold.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Mario, the temps were awesome in this case for sure. I didn't have any issues in that dept.

I only tested with the AF120's under the GPU because I wanted to get as much as air flow as possible to the 770 without choking the card. I never surpassed 59 degrees and that was also playing a few hours of BF4. I only used Precision X when I did my testing, didn't really do anything extensive.

Yeah, the rest of the case was warm but the heat expels out from all 3 sides. I think with a blower style, that would make sense for the GPU to be hot in the rear as you mention. I would still load up both slots with fans, it can never hurt to try and add as much fresh air into this case as possible.

Like I said before, this was an awesome case and I might come back to it at a later date if the water cooling gets a better solution and when the 600W PSU surfaces.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Hey Mario, the temps were awesome in this case for sure. I didn't have any issues in that dept.
> 
> I only tested with the AF120's under the GPU because I wanted to get as much as air flow as possible to the 770 without choking the card. I never surpassed 59 degrees and that was also playing a few hours of BF4. I only used Precision X when I did my testing, didn't really do anything extensive.
> 
> Yeah, the rest of the case was warm but the heat expels out from all 3 sides. I think with a blower style, that would make sense for the GPU to be hot in the rear as you mention. I would still load up both slots with fans, it can never hurt to try and add as much fresh air into this case as possible.
> 
> Like I said before, this was an awesome case and I might come back to it at a later date if the water cooling gets a better solution and when the 600W PSU surfaces.


Thanks for your input!

I still have to test mine with a few games, but with Unigine it ramped up all the way to 80C, so pretty sure it would be the same with BF4.
I'll have to get one or two AF120 as well, or another fan in the same level of performance to see if it helps the blower temperatures. Nevertheless, it will surely help with the airflow.

As for the 600W PSU and the water cooling, hopefully something will be available sooner than later, I'm personally waiting for the 600W PSU to do overclocking.


----------



## NsLm1

I wonder what should be the minimum distance between the cpu fan and side fan or gpu fans and bottom fans. I currently have ordered a third 15mm fan, but when doing calculations I could fit 25mm fans in both places with a few mm of clearance. Would this create a lot of turbulence or other impaired performance? I was planning on eventually getting Noctua NF-S12A fans for the case.

I emailed Silverstone and they told me that the 600w PSU won't be available until August as they haven't even started mass production yet. I saw pictures of one at CeBit so I asked them.

I got me an Asus Z87I-Pro, which looks to have a pretty centered cpu-socket (at least compared to the MSI boards) for my Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet. I also ordered a MSI Gaming R9 290 as the store couldn't get the hold of a Gigabyte 280x I ordered previously. The MSI was the only 290 available at a decent price (they were asking 450€ for a Gigabyte 290). Not many reviews for it though.


----------



## MrChunky

I think a normal thickness 25mm fan should fit. According to Silverstone manual: "(ii)With the standard 34.8mm-thick dual slot graphics card installed, the maximum thickness of the fans is 32mm."



Will try to fit one into mine with MSI 780 OC on Friday...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrChunky*
> 
> I think a normal thickness 25mm fan should fit. According to Silverstone manual: "(ii)With the standard 34.8mm-thick dual slot graphics card installed, the maximum thickness of the fans is 32mm."
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to fit one into mine with MSI 780 OC on Friday...


Not sure if you read a few posts up, but I had 2xAF120's under the GPU which fit without an issue. Those are 25mm.


----------



## MrChunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Not sure if you read a few posts up, but I had 2xAF120's under the GPU which fit without an issue. Those are 25mm.


Ah thanks, now I see it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Thanks for your input!
> 
> I still have to test mine with a few games, but with Unigine it ramped up all the way to 80C, so pretty sure it would be the same with BF4.
> I'll have to get one or two AF120 as well, or another fan in the same level of performance to see if it helps the blower temperatures. Nevertheless, it will surely help with the airflow.
> 
> As for the 600W PSU and the water cooling, hopefully something will be available sooner than later, I'm personally waiting for the 600W PSU to do overclocking.


I think cards like 770 (depending on the manufacturer) target a certain temperature. I have a 780 which goes to 80C the moment you stress it and stabilises there.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrChunky*
> 
> I think cards like 770 (depending on the manufacturer) target a certain temperature. I have a 780 which goes to 80C the moment you stress it and stabilises there.


Yep, 80c is the throttling point at stock for GPU Boost 2.0. The cards (no matter the manufacturer) can operate at that temperature fine, however it could be lower (for example, CaptainZombie here goes only to 59c at load, which is awesome!).
That allows better room for GPU Boost to work with, and if more overclocking is desired it should go without problems. In my case, being near 80c already doesn't helps me a lot in that area. So, I'm currently searching for a good fan to see if it helps my current setup (way too many options







), otherwise maybe I switch to an open-cooler GPU


----------



## MrChunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Yep, 80c is the throttling point at stock for GPU Boost 2.0. The cards (no matter the manufacturer) can operate at that temperature fine, however it could be lower (for example, CaptainZombie here goes only to 59c at load, which is awesome!).
> That allows better room for GPU Boost to work with, and if more overclocking is desired it should go without problems. In my case, being near 80c already doesn't helps me a lot in that area. So, I'm currently searching for a good fan to see if it helps my current setup (way too many options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), otherwise maybe I switch to an open-cooler GPU


I have an open-cooler gpu, one of the fans does not even spin up unless the card is at 80C. So I don't think it is due to lack of cooling potential. If you want lower temps you need to manually set the fan to higher RPM or flash a different bios. As anandtech mentions here the card oscillates around that temp. Correct me if I am missing something...

I think Captain has a 770ACX so we must ask him how he set it up? Calling captain...


----------



## Scorpion49

Well, reporting back with my results after a few weeks of gaming duty. I left my machine running BF4 overnight a few times and the max temps I saw were 71*C on the GPU (R9 290 Tri-X) and 61*C on the hottest CPU core (4670k at 4.4ghz, H40 cooler). Seems to be working excellently, and it makes a nice extra space heater as my room in the new house has no heat ducting to it like the rest of the house does. No problems running on the Silverstone 450W with the Noiseblocker fan mod.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, reporting back with my results after a few weeks of gaming duty. I left my machine running BF4 overnight a few times and the max temps I saw were 71*C on the GPU (R9 290 Tri-X) and 61*C on the hottest CPU core (4670k at 4.4ghz, H40 cooler). Seems to be working excellently, and it makes a nice extra space heater as my room in the new house has no heat ducting to it like the rest of the house does. No problems running on the Silverstone 450W with the Noiseblocker fan mod.


what are the ambient temps like??


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> what are the ambient temps like??


Somewhere around 67-70*F, I keep it warm in my room with the door shut because I'm spoiled from living in SoCal for the last 10 years and now I have to deal with it being -15 outside.

EDIT: I should also note that the 290, while the temps are cool throws off heat like an oven. I only have the two stock thin fans in my rig, one pulling through the rad onto the motherboard and one pulling air in to the GPU. I can feel a tower of hot air coming out of the top of the case during games so it definitely lives up to the Raven line. I have my case oriented in the vertical fashion.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrChunky*
> 
> I have an open-cooler gpu, one of the fans does not even spin up unless the card is at 80C. So I don't think it is due to lack of cooling potential. If you want lower temps you need to manually set the fan to higher RPM or flash a different bios. As anandtech mentions here the card oscillates around that temp. Correct me if I am missing something...
> 
> I think Captain has a 770ACX so we must ask him how he set it up? Calling captain...


Hmm I don't really know about that, so yeah let's wait for Captain's feedback. Meanwhile I'll check out the max RPM for the blower cooler, never checked that out...

BTW, which card do you have?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrChunky*
> 
> I have an open-cooler gpu, one of the fans does not even spin up unless the card is at 80C. So I don't think it is due to lack of cooling potential. If you want lower temps you need to manually set the fan to higher RPM or flash a different bios. As anandtech mentions here the card oscillates around that temp. Correct me if I am missing something...
> 
> I think Captain has a 770ACX so we must ask him how he set it up? Calling captain...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Hmm I don't really know about that, so yeah let's wait for Captain's feedback. Meanwhile I'll check out the max RPM for the blower cooler, never checked that out...
> 
> BTW, which card do you have?


It's strange with this site, sometimes I get email notifications that threads are updated and other times I do not. LOL!

I have the 770ACX. When I had the case, I placed 2xAF120's under the 770 pulling air from outside the case and into the GPU. I never even changed the speed on those fans and left them at default speed wise.

I never went above 58-59 degrees on load with the 770. I am getting very similar results in the 250D, so I can't complain there. The 770 is a great card overall, I've been getting the crazy upgrade itch of late for a 780.......I need to stop. hahahahaha

I hope this helps, let me know if you guys have anymore questions.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It's strange with this site, sometimes I get email notifications that threads are updated and other times I do not. LOL!
> 
> I have the 770ACX. When I had the case, I placed 2xAF120's under the 770 pulling air from outside the case and into the GPU. I never even changed the speed on those fans and left them at default speed wise.
> 
> I never went above 58-59 degrees on load with the 770. I am getting very similar results in the 250D, so I can't complain there. The 770 is a great card overall, I've been getting the crazy upgrade itch of late for a 780.......I need to stop. hahahahaha
> 
> I hope this helps, let me know if you guys have anymore questions.


Hahaha, some 1440p gaming in mind?









Thanks again for the info, most appreciated.

MrChunky, it's strange that you card doesn't uses a fan until it hits 80c... based on every review I've read, they just use all fans and stay as cool as possible. Maybe something is going on with that fan...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Hahaha, some 1440p gaming in mind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the info, most appreciated.
> 
> MrChunky, it's strange that you card doesn't uses a fan until it hits 80c... based on every review I've read, they just use all fans and stay as cool as possible. Maybe something is going on with that fan...


Your welcome! I hope you guys can get that fan issue figured out. This is an awesome case for sure and only reason why I moved on was mainly due to the cooling. I will say the case was very quiet though which I didn't expect.

I'm actually on a 1080p 50 inch plasma, so I don't think I will be going to 1440p for sometime. Just thinking the 780 would let me run games close to maxed out and having that extra VRAM for Skyrim mods might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Your welcome! I hope you guys can get that fan issue figured out. This is an awesome case for sure and only reason why I moved on was mainly due to the cooling. I will say the case was very quiet though which I didn't expect.
> 
> I'm actually on a 1080p 50 inch plasma, so I don't think I will be going to 1440p for sometime. Just thinking the 780 would let me run games close to maxed out and having that extra VRAM for Skyrim mods might not be a bad idea.


Wow, really nice!

I think the 770 will suffice. The 780 has more VRAM and a bigger BUS, but maybe the extra $200 for a few more fps are not worth it anyway...

As for the fans, I'm just reading reviews and people's opinions where I find them. I'm not in a hurry and want something that will work great. Until now I'm decided for the AF120 like you did, or the SP120 for more pressure, since they will be so close to the GPU.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Your welcome! I hope you guys can get that fan issue figured out. This is an awesome case for sure and only reason why I moved on was mainly due to the cooling. I will say the case was very quiet though which I didn't expect.
> 
> I'm actually on a 1080p 50 inch plasma, so I don't think I will be going to 1440p for sometime. Just thinking the 780 would let me run games close to maxed out and having that extra VRAM for Skyrim mods might not be a bad idea.


Why didn't you just use an air cooler like the AXP-100 or stock Intel? Are you OC'ing? Glad the 250D is working out for you.


----------



## MrChunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Hmm I don't really know about that, so yeah let's wait for Captain's feedback. Meanwhile I'll check out the max RPM for the blower cooler, never checked that out...
> 
> BTW, which card do you have?


MSI Global N780 TF 3GD5/OC, waiting on 500-600W PSU to come out so I could actually overclock it







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It's strange with this site, sometimes I get email notifications that threads are updated and other times I do not. LOL!
> 
> I have the 770ACX. When I had the case, I placed 2xAF120's under the 770 pulling air from outside the case and into the GPU. I never even changed the speed on those fans and left them at default speed wise.
> 
> I never went above 58-59 degrees on load with the 770. I am getting very similar results in the 250D, so I can't complain there. The 770 is a great card overall, I've been getting the crazy upgrade itch of late for a 780.......I need to stop. hahahahaha
> 
> I hope this helps, let me know if you guys have anymore questions.


Well I am gonna get some noctua fans in the same place, see what happens... It is strange that we are getting such vastly different temps. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrChunky*
> 
> MSI Global N780 TF 3GD5/OC, waiting on 500-600W PSU to come out so I could actually overclock it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Well I am gonna get some noctua fans in the same place, see what happens... It is strange that we are getting such vastly different temps. Thanks for the reply.


My guess is that the 780 gets hotter than a 770, but I have never owned one so I couldn't tell you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Why didn't you just use an air cooler like the AXP-100 or stock Intel? Are you OC'ing? Glad the 250D is working out for you.


I actually prefer water over air as it has a much cleaner look, less noise, etc. My stock cooler is kind of broken. It works, but its loud as hell, I think the bearing on the fan was starting to go. When I had that on here for a few days, my i5's temps were in the upper 40's-low 50's.

I do plan to OC my CPU since I figure I won't be upgrading till sometime next year.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *"Mariolilo*
> "Wow, really nice!
> 
> I think the 770 will suffice. The 780 has more VRAM and a bigger BUS, but maybe the extra $200 for a few more fps are not worth it anyway...
> 
> As for the fans, I'm just reading reviews and people's opinions where I find them. I'm not in a hurry and want something that will work great. Until now I'm decided for the AF120 like you did, or the SP120 for more pressure, since they will be so close to the GPU.


I'm figuring the 780 would last me longer than the 770 would in terms of needing to upgrade @1080p as the newer games get more and more graphic intense.

I would go with some really good fans of your choice under the GPU, it helps.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'm figuring the 780 would last me longer than the 770 would in terms of needing to upgrade @1080p as the newer games get more and more graphic intense.
> 
> I would go with some really good fans of your choice under the GPU, it helps.


Yeah that's true, but if what you want is more time without upgrading, wouldn't a 780 Ti be the right choice? I saw one at $649 not so long ago. It's used for 1440p so it should handle upcoming games very well at 1080p.The extra 1GHz of bandwith makes a notable difference.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Yeah that's true, but if what you want is more time without upgrading, wouldn't a 780 Ti be the right choice? I saw one at $649 not so long ago. It's used for 1440p so it should handle upcoming games very well at 1080p.The extra 1GHz of bandwith makes a notable difference.


Yeah, I considered the 780Ti.......but the pricing wouldn't fit in the budget.


----------



## Gabriel5

Just a quick note here for those considering a CPU cooler:

H75 doesn't really fit this case with an impact VI. The daughterboards on the impact get in the way of a lot of CPU coolers too. Even if you could get it to fit with a 15mm fan, it's just not worth it.

The Noctua NH-L12 fits the Impact VI great, but only with with the 92mm fan on the bottom. Also, the 120mm fan will not fit on the top with the lid on. However, the 15mm fan that comes with the RVZ01 fits great and, secured to the door of the case, is well positioned.

Noise is very manageable once you control the fans with the fan controller software that comes with the impact VI. I used the Low Noise fan adapter that comes with the NH-L12 with the included 92mm fan and attached the Silverstone 15mm fan directly to a chassis fan port (splitter didn't work as well).


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I actually prefer water over air as it has a much cleaner look, less noise, etc. My stock cooler is kind of broken. It works, but its loud as hell, I think the bearing on the fan was starting to go. When I had that on here for a few days, my i5's temps were in the upper 40's-low 50's.


Why didn't you go with the Antec Kuhler 620?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Why didn't you go with the Antec Kuhler 620?


I can't speak for Capt Zombie, but when I tried the Kuhler 620, it kinked the tubing so bad I didn't feel safe keeping it on there. All the AIO coolers I tried that had the "flexible rubber" tubing did the same thing, the original style ribbed polymer tubing seems to do better in the RVZ; with some fiddling, the CM Seidon 120M work really well (see the pics I posted from earlier in the thread).

Sorry I've been away folks, life does that though. Waiting on taxes, then gonna do a full loop on this system. But, I'm gonna run a 45mm rad and mount the fans externally I think. I want more fluid capacity in the system, and I think it will help the temps a bit. We will see.

Or, do you folks want me to try and fit a full loop with a thinner rad and try to get everything inside?


----------



## agrims

Everything inside please!

And a parts list!


----------



## theDARKW0LF

Still observing this thread as the days go by...

I was wondering if anyone had a Bitfenix Prodigy to compare with in size next to the RVZ01? I'd love to see a screenshot with the cases side-by-side so I could gauge how it'd work for me!


----------



## Grennesa

Hi Guys
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabriel5*
> 
> Just a quick note here for those considering a CPU cooler:
> 
> H75 doesn't really fit this case with an impact VI. The daughterboards on the impact get in the way of a lot of CPU coolers too. Even if you could get it to fit with a 15mm fan, it's just not worth it.
> 
> The Noctua NH-L12 fits the Impact VI great, but only with with the 92mm fan on the bottom. Also, the 120mm fan will not fit on the top with the lid on. However, the 15mm fan that comes with the RVZ01 fits great and, secured to the door of the case, is well positioned.
> 
> Noise is very manageable once you control the fans with the fan controller software that comes with the impact VI. I used the Low Noise fan adapter that comes with the NH-L12 with the included 92mm fan and attached the Silverstone 15mm fan directly to a chassis fan port (splitter didn't work as well).


Hi Guys, well Ive got my RVZ01 and Asus Impact VI mother board and now I'm just trying to work out what to do about CPU cooling. Which appears the be the biggest challenge with this case. Currently I'm just running the intel stock fan and I can clearly hear the sucker from 3 metres away behind a cabinet door when under load!

Gabriel 5, when you say noise is very manageable with the NH-L12 can I ask what do you mean? And what sort of temperatures are you getting?

Jim- I see you've managed to get the CM seidon 120M to fit on an ASrock mother board (thanks for sharing!), any feeling for how this might go on the Asus? Also are the 120M's an older AIO as it seems they are not very available in Australia (most places list them as out of stock), while the 120V is plentiful. Would these mount the same as they have the same tubing (even though one is a square block as opposed to a circle) or is there some other benefits to tracking down a 120M over the 120V?

If anyone is using the NT06-Pro in this case, what sort of results (temp/noise ) are you guys getting?

Cheers Guys


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I can't speak for Capt Zombie, but when I tried the Kuhler 620, it kinked the tubing so bad I didn't feel safe keeping it on there. All the AIO coolers I tried that had the "flexible rubber" tubing did the same thing, the original style ribbed polymer tubing seems to do better in the RVZ; with some fiddling, the CM Seidon 120M work really well (see the pics I posted from earlier in the thread).
> 
> Sorry I've been away folks, life does that though. Waiting on taxes, then gonna do a full loop on this system. But, I'm gonna run a 45mm rad and mount the fans externally I think. I want more fluid capacity in the system, and I think it will help the temps a bit. We will see.
> 
> Or, do you folks want me to try and fit a full loop with a thinner rad and try to get everything inside?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Why didn't you go with the Antec Kuhler 620?


Like Jim had mentioned, I had seen some of the results even with the Antec where the flexible rubber tubes were kinking. The luck that I have, it would happen to me where there would be some kind of leak or the AIO tubing would burst due to the kinking so I didn't want to chance it. Even the issues with a lot of the air cooling just kind of turned me off. I'll wait it out and see how things go with this case and what people do with it.


----------



## Gabriel5

I'm seeing mid 30s to low 40s for the CPU at idle depending on the ambient temperature. That's with both fans at about 1000 RPM. I haven't stress tested it yet or anything like that but I have the 92mm fan set to increase to 1300 RPM and the 120mm fan set to increase to 1500 RPM as the CPU temp approaches 85 degrees. Im pretty sensitive to sound and I find the noise to be ok. Its never going to be like an ft02 or something, but it's tolerable. I'll try measuring the db with my phone tomorrow.

The advantage of the noctua is that it can accommodate twice the fan depth (40mm) compared to the nr06 pro. If you could fit a 25mm fan on the nr06 then it might be the better pick.


----------



## NorCa

Does anyone own a SG05 as well? I would like to see side-by-side photos. I got $90 on amazon and I'm really torn between this and SG08. (Currently own a SG05)


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabriel5*
> 
> I'm seeing mid 30s to low 40s for the CPU at idle depending on the ambient temperature. That's with both fans at about 1000 RPM. I haven't stress tested it yet or anything like that but I have the 92mm fan set to increase to 1300 RPM and the 120mm fan set to increase to 1500 RPM as the CPU temp approaches 85 degrees. Im pretty sensitive to sound and I find the noise to be ok. Its never going to be like an ft02 or something, but it's tolerable. I'll try measuring the db with my phone tomorrow.
> 
> The advantage of the noctua is that it can accommodate twice the fan depth (40mm) compared to the nr06 pro. If you could fit a 25mm fan on the nr06 then it might be the better pick.


If you get time, could you stress test for an hour or so and post temps? Very curious how well that cooler does under load.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I guess I should post these photos here also.
> 
> 
> Thanks for adding me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Does anyone own a SG05 as well? I would like to see side-by-side photos. I got $90 on amazon and I'm really torn between this and SG08. (Currently own a SG05)


Sometimes, if you look through a thread, you find the answer. I posted that pic in post #39 of this thread. Honestly, the hardware capabilities in air cooling are very similar between them, and in fact, I will probably be moving my LAN rig back into an SG06 at some point. Aside from fitting a 240 rad vs a 120 rad, the liquid cooling is about the same also.

The SG08 is kind of a hard sell, psu choices are pretty limited if you use a card with power to game on 1080p/1200p ultra. And you don't really get much more hardware availability over an SG05/06 even though the case is more than twice the size basically.


----------



## tmaven

TOMORROW! YES! After month of waiting!


----------



## cruxone

Hello to all lucky RVZ01 owners









I have a request, can anyone post some exterior pictures of the case without the front and side plastic parts/panel?

Thanks a lot!

greetz


----------



## tdelfin

Hello Raven RVZ01 owners,

Just assembled my new Raven RVZ01 with the following parts:

- Silverstone / RVZ01
- Silverstone / ST45SF-G
- Silverstone / SST-PP05-E
- MSI / MB Z87I GAMING AC
- Intel / i5-4670K
- Silverstone / NT06-Pro
- Crucial / 8GB DDR3 PC3-12800
- Silverstone / SOD02
- 2X Scythe / Slip Stream 120 mm Slim Case Fan
- Crucial M500 480GB SSD
- Western Digital Green 2TB HDD
- MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming OC edition.

However I have some troubles with this graphicscard. I see lots unstability with the sytem when the NVIDIA driver is installed. Monitor goes black with no signal. I can see the system is still running. HDD led is still blinking. And it doesn't recover.
Googled on this problem and found a forum with a user whois discribing the same problem.:
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/126070-graphics-card-problem-driver/

Tried several things to resolve this issue.

- BIOS update motherboard and graphic card.
- bought a adapter cable 2x Molex to PCI-E 8 Pin.
- tried differend NVIDIA driver versions.
- Clean install Windows 7 x64/ 8.1 x64 (installation SSD and HDD)
- unplugged DVD-rom and WD 2TB HDD.
- tried NVIDIA driver without installing Nvidia experience etc. graphics driver only.
- did not install MSI afterburner software ( read that this could cause system unstability with Windows 8.1)

It looks like the 450w PSU can't handle this graphicscard. Do you guys think this is true?

Could a underclock of this graphicscard be a answer?

Kind regards,

Tdelfin


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdelfin*
> 
> Hello Raven RVZ01 owners,
> 
> Just assembled my new Raven RVZ01 with the following parts:
> 
> - Silverstone / RVZ01
> - Silverstone / ST45SF-G
> - Silverstone / SST-PP05-E
> - MSI / MB Z87I GAMING AC
> - Intel / i5-4670K
> - Silverstone / NT06-Pro
> - Crucial / 8GB DDR3 PC3-12800
> - Silverstone / SOD02
> - 2X Scythe / Slip Stream 120 mm Slim Case Fan
> - Crucial M500 480GB SSD
> - Western Digital Green 2TB HDD
> - MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming OC edition.
> 
> However I have some troubles with this graphicscard. I see lots unstability with the sytem when the NVIDIA driver is installed. Monitor goes black with no signal. I can see the system is still running. HDD led is still blinking. And it doesn't recover.
> Googled on this problem and found a forum with a user whois discribing the same problem.:
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/126070-graphics-card-problem-driver/
> 
> Tried several things to resolve this issue.
> 
> - BIOS update motherboard and graphic card.
> - bought a adapter cable 2x Molex to PCI-E 8 Pin.
> - tried differend NVIDIA driver versions.
> - Clean install Windows 7 x64/ 8.1 x64 (installation SSD and HDD)
> - unplugged DVD-rom and WD 2TB HDD.
> - tried NVIDIA driver without installing Nvidia experience etc. graphics driver only.
> - did not install MSI afterburner software ( read that this could cause system unstability with Windows 8.1)
> 
> It looks like the 450w PSU can't handle this graphicscard. Do you guys think this is true?
> 
> Could a underclock of this graphicscard be a answer?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Tdelfin


It's not the psu, MSI and gigabyte have had horrible issues with their Gaming OC/Gigahertz edition cards not being stable out of the box because they were to ambitious with the clock frequencies and not putting enough stock voltage. If it was the psu, the WHOLE system would shut down due to no power/Over current protection. I've had that same psu pull over 550w before it shut down, and that was due to a heavy GPU OC. What your describing is what happens when a GPU OC is unstable for the GPU hardware, NOT the psu.

Personally, I say return the card and get either the standard MSI gaming if your set on using an MSI card, or, better yet, I'd say to get one of the EVGA ACX style cards.

The sfx 450G is a little beast of a PSU.


----------



## tdelfin

@Jimhans1,

Thank you for your quick answer.

Found it already strange because some onwers are using a GTX 780 without any problems

I will return the card to the shop and ask them to replace it with an EVGA ACX graphicscard.

Only one thing: they think it's not a fault of the graphicscard, but they say it's the PSU! Therefore they are gone charge me 15% restocking fee.

Question: If I will replace the graphicscard with a EVGA ACX one. Do you recomend a GTX 770 of be safe with a GTX 760?

Kind regards,

Tdelfin


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdelfin*
> 
> @Jimhans1,
> 
> Thank you for your quick answer.
> 
> Found it already strange because some onwers are using a GTX 780 without any problems
> 
> I will return the card to the shop and ask them to replace it with an EVGA ACX graphicscard.
> 
> Only one thing: they think it's not a fault of the graphicscard, but they say it's the PSU! Therefore they are gone charge me 15% restocking fee.
> 
> Question: If I will replace the graphicscard with a EVGA ACX one. Do you recomend a GTX 770 of be safe with a GTX 760?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Tdelfin


Folks have run that psu with 4770k's and titans, a 770 will be just fine. And don't let them push that 15% restocking fee, the card is at fault, not the psu. If it's a chain store like frys or micro center, talk to the manager, if push comes to shove, tell them it did the same thing with a "750" watt psu.


----------



## tdelfin

@Jimhans1,

It's a webshop here in the Netherlands.
I bought some other things there to. I hope they will have some courtesy.
I'll let you know how this ends.

Thanks for your help.

Tdelfin


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdelfin*
> 
> @Jimhans1,
> 
> It's a webshop here in the Netherlands.
> I bought some other things there to. I hope they will have some courtesy.
> I'll let you know how this ends.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Tdelfin


Ok


----------



## Gabriel5

Install said afterburner software. It will have no negative effect, it just gives you additional controls. Use the MSI afterburner software or the stock nVidia control panel to lower the clock speed, or both the clock speed and the voltage (but not only the power).

Generally, aftermarket cards that are "OC" editions are pulled from the higher quality bin which means a more stable GPU that operates with less voltage for a given frequency.

Personally, I have a Gigabyte Gigahertz Edition 780ti and I didn't even bother running it at full speed on my 450watt PSU (same one you have). I dropped the clocks to a little over stock and dropped the voltage 10% right off the bat. After the 600 watt PSU comes out I'll put it back.

Anyway, after you try this, post back in the forum with your results.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabriel5*
> 
> Install said afterburner software. It will have no negative effect, it just gives you additional controls. Use the MSI afterburner software or the stock nVidia control panel to lower the clock speed, or both the clock speed and the voltage (but not only the power).
> 
> Generally, aftermarket cards that are "OC" editions are pulled from the higher quality bin which means a more stable GPU that operates with less voltage for a given frequency.
> 
> Personally, I have a Gigabyte Gigahertz Edition 780ti and I didn't even bother running it at full speed on my 450watt PSU (same one you have). I dropped the clocks to a little over stock and dropped the voltage 10% right off the bat. After the 600 watt PSU comes out I'll put it back.
> 
> Anyway, after you try this, post back in the forum with your results.


Actually, the only cards that are binned by the makers are the MSI lightnings, the EVGA Classified Kingpin Edition, and the Asus Matrix from last generation, and the galaxy Hall of Fame cards. All of the rest of the OC/superclock etc. are just regular cards that the maker has just bumped the clock speeds a bin or two. They are just hoping folks don't realize that the clock speed they are charging for is something that the end user can attain on their own for free. The reps for all of the previous companies have said as much. There is ZERO binning done on anything except the top of the line model. It would cost to much to bin them at that selling point.

IF the "OC/Gigahertz/SC" versions were actually binned, MSI and Gigabytes cards would work at the "stock" settings they were shipped with.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Actually, the only cards that are binned by the makers are the MSI lightnings, the EVGA Classified Kingpin Edition, and the Asus Matrix from last generation, and the galaxy Hall of Fame cards. All of the rest of the OC/superclock etc. are just regular cards that the maker has just bumped the clock speeds a bin or two. They are just hoping folks don't realize that the clock speed they are charging for is something that the end user can attain on their own for free. The reps for all of the previous companies have said as much. There is ZERO binning done on anything except the top of the line model. It would cost to much to bin them at that selling point.
> 
> IF the "OC/Gigahertz/SC" versions were actually binned, MSI and Gigabytes cards would work at the "stock" settings they were shipped with.


Thanks for that great info Jim! Would you recommend I skip the EVGA Superlocked, and go for normal?


----------



## Grennesa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabriel5*
> 
> I'm seeing mid 30s to low 40s for the CPU at idle depending on the ambient temperature. That's with both fans at about 1000 RPM. I haven't stress tested it yet or anything like that but I have the 92mm fan set to increase to 1300 RPM and the 120mm fan set to increase to 1500 RPM as the CPU temp approaches 85 degrees. Im pretty sensitive to sound and I find the noise to be ok. Its never going to be like an ft02 or something, but it's tolerable. I'll try measuring the db with my phone tomorrow.
> 
> The advantage of the noctua is that it can accommodate twice the fan depth (40mm) compared to the nr06 pro. If you could fit a 25mm fan on the nr06 then it might be the better pick.


Thanks Gabriel. Guess I'm trying to decide between the NT06-Pro or the NH-L12. Have you got these set up as a push/pull set up?

I'm thinking it probably a better idea to have two fans with air flow into the case that you can do with the NH-L12, rather than the one fan in the NT06-Pro set to push or pull....hmmmm.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Thanks for that great info Jim! Would you recommend I skip the EVGA Superlocked, and go for normal?


Unless your going for one of the Classified cards or if you can get the Superclocked or FTW for the same price as the stock card, which does happen at times due to stock overages and/or promos, yes! My stock reference 780Ti does [email protected], my 770 ACX is doing [email protected] (I only took the ACX because it was the least expensive of the 770's at the time).


----------



## Gabriel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Actually, the only cards that are binned by the makers are the MSI lightnings, the EVGA Classified Kingpin Edition, and the Asus Matrix from last generation, and the galaxy Hall of Fame cards. All of the rest of the OC/superclock etc. are just regular cards that the maker has just bumped the clock speeds a bin or two. They are just hoping folks don't realize that the clock speed they are charging for is something that the end user can attain on their own for free. The reps for all of the previous companies have said as much. There is ZERO binning done on anything except the top of the line model. It would cost to much to bin them at that selling point.
> 
> IF the "OC/Gigahertz/SC" versions were actually binned, MSI and Gigabytes cards would work at the "stock" settings they were shipped with.


I see what you're saying. Strictly speaking, all gpus are binned, which tests a chip's thermal performance at a given frequency. 770s are essentially 680s that were really well binned due to, presumably, a more mature manufacturing process. I would expect all of them to run fairly well. But you're probably right, most of the oc editions are probably just gpus from a range of buckets with an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## Gabriel5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grennesa*
> 
> Thanks Gabriel. Guess I'm trying to decide between the NT06-Pro or the NH-L12. Have you got these set up as a push/pull set up?
> 
> I'm thinking it probably a better idea to have two fans with air flow into the case that you can do with the NH-L12, rather than the one fan in the NT06-Pro set to push or pull....hmmmm.


Yes, push pull, drawing air into the case. I'll try to get some metrics on it soon as I have the time.


----------



## Jealousy

Does NT06 fit with Asrock B75M-ITX- motherboard? I see that Z77e-itx works, but the socket in the b75 is more to the right so would the nt06 hit the psu? Pcie- slot probably is still cleared like in the z77 =?


----------



## RDilux

If you can see (in my sig) i got a Raven RVZ01 with a GTX 760 but i wanna upgrade to GTX 770 is the PSU strong enough to handle such power?
I think it does but better ask then screwing my system XD


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDilux*
> 
> If you can see (in my sig) i got a Raven RVZ01 with a GTX 760 but i wanna upgrade to GTX 770 is the PSU strong enough to handle such power?
> I think it does but better ask then screwing my system XD


Yes, it handles the 770, 780, 780Ti, and Titan just fine, but you will be limited in the amount you can overclock the GPU.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jealousy*
> 
> Does NT06 fit with Asrock B75M-ITX- motherboard? I see that Z77e-itx works, but the socket in the b75 is more to the right so would the nt06 hit the psu? Pcie- slot probably is still cleared like in the z77 =?


The PCIe slot will clear ok, but I do think the psu will be an issue as you've stated, I'll look this evening and do some measuring, it's possible it might "just fit!


----------



## Jealousy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The PCIe slot will clear ok, but I do think the psu will be an issue as you've stated, I'll look this evening and do some measuring, it's possible it might "just fit!


Thank you so much for the help! Can't make out the defined measurement from the pictures for the motherboard/ cooler.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jealousy*
> 
> Thank you so much for the help! Can't make out the defined measurement from the pictures for the motherboard/ cooler.


No problem, stay tuned for measurements in about 6-8 hours depending on my traffic home this evening.


----------



## RDilux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes, it handles the 770, 780, 780Ti, and Titan just fine, but you will be limited in the amount you can overclock the GPU.


just like i was thinking but i gonna OC anyway if my calculations are correct i have 50w despare to do whatever i want so a light OC won't hurt


----------



## tonicxo

I finally got all the parts and put them together.

I've been following this thread since the beginning, great thanks to those who shared their experiences in this thread!

*Here are the main parts:*
CPU: Intel i5-4670K
MB: Gigabyte GA-H87N-WiFi
PS: Silverstone SFX Series 450W
Cooler: Cooler Master Seidon 120M
RAM: Kingston 8GB
HD: ADATA SX900 128GB
DVD: Silverstone Slim DVD-RW
Video: MSI GeForce GTX 760 ITX

I tried to install the radiator on top of the CPU, but the fit is just too tight and the tubes are bending way too much, so I decided to put it in the space under video card.
The case fan underneath the video card had to be removed, and the radiator is also a tight fit, but the tubes are not bending at all. From my initial testing the temperature is actually pretty good, and I think the current temp is lower than on top of CPU setup.

*Pictures:*
Overview of the case interior:


Close-up of the motherboard:


Close-up of some cable routing, I wish I had PP05E kit, but they are always out of stock here:



Close-up of the 120M radiator and GTX 760 ITX (red) (they are so close!):



120M radiator and GTX 760 ITX from case exterior:


The temperature of the RVZ01 is pretty good, I did a quick 5 minutes AIDA64 stability test, both the radiator fan and case fan didn't spin up much, so its pretty quiet:


----------



## Aedred

Interesting idea, tonic. Are you doing intake or exhaust on the rad? Also, how are the GPU temps?


----------



## tonicxo

I have the 120M stock fan on exhaust.

I just did a 5 minutes GPU stress test, the GTX 760's fan was spin at around 3000RPM, max temperature of 81*C.


----------



## RXTProfessional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djanice1980*
> 
> No - I tried. That is what I wanted to do was have push pull. That's why I bought them in the first place. Because if the bracket holding the GPU - I cant fit the two additional on top. Even still - I think there would only be a few mm of air space before the GPU. Too tight. I could also have mounted to fans outside the case and two inside - that would have worked.
> 
> I bought another rad for above the motherboard but it gets in the way of the USB cable I mounted to hook up the OC panel.
> 
> So yea - its gonna be in the 70C-80C range when I'm playing games I think but most of the time its going to be about 33C-35C.


Do you think that if I used a Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4083/ex-rad-84/Black_Ice_GT_Stealth_240_Radiator_-_Black.html
which is 5 mm thinner than the swiftech MCRx20-QP "Quiet Power" Radiator that you are using (29.6mm), with the Yate Loon 120mm x 20mm Slim Fans
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7558/fan-454/Yate_Loon_120mm_x_20mm_Slim_Fan_-_Medium_Speed_D12SM-12C.html?tl=g36c15s771
equaling 50mm together would help with temps; the Raven manual says that a standard 14.5mm single slot GPU (PCB with water block may be smaller i don't know im just assuming) allows for 53mm leaving just about 3-5mm if the water block is smaller than 14.5mm.

One more thing, is there any way you could move or extend the usb cable so its not in the way of the 120mm radiator that can be placed on the side panel above the motherboard, and use 90 degree fittings instead of 45 degree to make just a hair more room wile having both radiators in a pull config. pushing air out of the case.

would any of this work, kinda new to water cooling but I want to build my second system with this case using H2O


----------



## tmaven

So I received case today. I had just few minutes before leaving home to check it.

It is quite dirty, location under motherboard is dirty as hell. And color under screws is scratched away.

I was quite disappointed. But yeey, it looks good!







Now I have to sell my Corsair H80, buy H100i and cut it with dremel


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jealousy*
> 
> Thank you so much for the help! Can't make out the defined measurement from the pictures for the motherboard/ cooler.


Yes, the NT06-Pro will work with the B85M-ITX, but you will NEED low profile memory for sure. There is enough lateral movement available in the way the cooler mounts to clear the psu by about 3-4mm.

Sorry for the delay, my workday went a little longer than planned!


----------



## Gravytrain

I finally got my build all put together
Specs:
i5 3570K
Asus DCU2OC R9 290
8GB Corsair LP RAM
1 TB WD Black HDD
128GB Samsung 830 SSD
Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe Mobo
Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler

The only problem I had was that my 290 was a bit wide despite it being within the 5.99 inch width restriction for the case, and the power cord inside the case was interfering with it right inside of where it screws into the case, so I had to unscrew the cord and pull it out a few inches to give the GPU enough room and it worked fine.

Then the most horrendous thing ever happened.

My roommate knocked it off my coffee table and it cracked the top part of my case... After that I started having crashing issues where my I would black screen and my GPU fans would spin way up. I think it had to do with the fall but then again my system might have been pulling too much power from the small 450W. What do you guys think?

I'm going to have to change cards anyways since it's too wide to fit. I have another case and power supply shipping to me as replacements and now I just need to trade my 290 for a slimmer one like the Tri X or maybe even a 780 for less power consumption to possibly fix the crashes if it's a power issue.

Any news on the 600W release date?


----------



## RDilux

O yea here are my build log pics










Spoiler: PC Build Pics























































Will set them in order when i have time for it


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDilux*
> 
> O yea here are my build log pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will set them in order when i have time for it


Nice stuff. I also chose the Z87i motherboard. Looks awesome in its black color. I don't think I have seen a better looking motherboard so far.

Nice stuff you got there


----------



## Jealousy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes, the NT06-Pro will work with the B85M-ITX, but you will NEED low profile memory for sure. There is enough lateral movement available in the way the cooler mounts to clear the psu by about 3-4mm.
> 
> Sorry for the delay, my workday went a little longer than planned!


Thanks for the measurements. Saves me from buying a 4770k- set instead of old 3770k. The z77e-itx is hard to get so b75 was only option. Building starts today thanks to Jimhans1!


----------



## RDilux

Btw will the r9 290 work with 450w


----------



## allgamerman

is misplaced the psu to place Case in the vertical position?


----------



## tmaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDilux*
> 
> Btw will the r9 290 work with 450w


watch this 




Intel Core i7 4770K @ Default
Intel Stock Cooler
ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
G.SKILL F3-2933C12D-8GTXDG
AMD RADEON R9 290X @ Default (Uber Mode)
GALAXY 128GB SSD
SilverStone SFX 450W
SilverStone RAVEN Z01

Someone here with customer watercooling? Thinking about Corsair h100i or some customer water.


----------



## CrookedHauser

Ordered mine from Amazon last week and found out it wasn't shipping until mid-April so I canceled and ordered from Tiger Direct. Will have it tomorrow. Already sitting on my i5 3570k, EVGA GTX 760 OC, 8 gig Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP, and Gigabyte H77 wifi MB. And I ordered a Cooler Master GeminII M4 fan. Don't plan on overclocking too much but wanted a better fan.

Looking to play DayZ and some other games on something other than my MacBook Pro.









Argh!







TigerDirect were having it shipped from a third-party ETA on shipment unknown so I canceled that order as well. Called SuperBiiz and they had 3 in stock at their warehouse so placed that order. This case is harder to find than something that's really hard to find.


----------



## Jealousy

Typing with my new rvz01







B75- itx from Asrock fits with room to spare.

Only missing my GPU. My 450w came with only 1x8pin+6pin, what kind of setup do you guys use with 2x8pin- reguiring GPUs? Molex converter or?


----------



## RDilux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> watch this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7 4770K @ Default
> Intel Stock Cooler
> ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
> G.SKILL F3-2933C12D-8GTXDG
> AMD RADEON R9 290X @ Default (Uber Mode)
> GALAXY 128GB SSD
> SilverStone SFX 450W
> SilverStone RAVEN Z01
> 
> Someone here with customer watercooling? Thinking about Corsair h100i or some customer water.


Cant on mobile but does it work lol


----------



## tmaven

Look guys, how it came.. + When I removed screws, color under them is scratched off.. :/


----------



## allgamerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jealousy*
> 
> Typing with my new rvz01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B75- itx from Asrock fits with room to spare.
> 
> Only missing my GPU. My 450w came with only 1x8pin+6pin, what kind of setup do you guys use with 2x8pin- reguiring GPUs? Molex converter or?


Pci-e 6 to 8 pin converter


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jealousy*
> 
> Typing with my new rvz01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B75- itx from Asrock fits with room to spare.
> 
> Only missing my GPU. My 450w came with only 1x8pin+6pin, what kind of setup do you guys use with 2x8pin- reguiring GPUs? Molex converter or?


What GPU you using? 2-8 pin pcie connectors can supply a rated 375w counting the slot also. So I'm a little worried that the PSU isn't gonna be working to well for it......


----------



## Jealousy

Either 780ti or 290x, depending on which one I can get first. Tomorrow I'll find out. I have read and seen revies with 290x and 780ti, so I guess it should be okay.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jealousy*
> 
> Either 780ti or 290x, depending on which one I can get first. Tomorrow I'll find out. I have read and seen revies with 290x and 780ti, so I guess it should be okay.


Hopefully you can get the Ti, uses less power and puts out less heat. I honestly wouldn't trust the psu w/290x, the 600w when it releases would be better for the 290x.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jealousy*
> 
> Either 780ti or 290x, depending on which one I can get first. Tomorrow I'll find out. I have read and seen revies with 290x and 780ti, so I guess it should be okay.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hopefully you can get the Ti, uses less power and puts out less heat. I honestly wouldn't trust the psu w/290x, the 600w when it releases would be better for the 290x.


iVote for the GTX 780ti for running cooler and much more efficient inside an SFX case. Agreed!


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Look guys, how it came.. + When I removed screws, color under them is scratched off.. :/


Damn, that's sad bro. At least with the motherboard it won't be visible, unless you will return it of course. Bad thing is the wait again....


----------



## tmaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Damn, that's sad bro. At least with the motherboard it won't be visible, unless you will return it of course. Bad thing is the wait again....


I will keep it, don't want to pay extra money for post + wait another month for next piece.

At the end, i will cut window and color the inside. That origin plastic black is ugly anyway.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hopefully you can get the Ti, uses less power and puts out less heat. I honestly wouldn't trust the psu w/290x, the 600w when it releases would be better for the 290x.


Yeah, I'm really stressing out about if I should wait for the 600w. The plan is to run: 4770k (stock), 780 Ti SC ACX, 1 SSD, 1 HDD, 4 Case fans. I just don't want to burn anything out or run into problems.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Yeah, I'm really stressing out about if I should wait for the 600w. The plan is to run: 4770k (stock), 780 Ti SC ACX, 1 SSD, 1 HDD, 4 Case fans. I just don't want to burn anything out or run into problems.


If your going to run the 4770k and 780Ti both at stock, you will be just fine with the 450w.

You can even OC the CPU a good amount with that setup.

But, even slight overclocks on a GPU will raise wattage immensely, and quickly!

But, the 780Ti doesn't really need to be oc'ed to play any game great!


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If your going to run the 4770k and 780Ti both at stock, you will be just fine with the 450w.
> 
> You can even OC the CPU a good amount with that setup.
> 
> But, even slight overclocks on a GPU will raise wattage immensely, and quickly!
> 
> But, the 780Ti doesn't really need to be oc'ed to play any game great!


Jim, with the SC version, should I underclock it? Or will the stock overclock be fine? Maybe I should just get the regular ACX version....

I figured the 780Ti SC would use less power than R9 290X, but according to this review, the 780 Ti SC uses more power due to factory overclock.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Jim, with the SC version, should I underclock it? Or will the stock overclock be fine? Maybe I should just get the regular ACX version....
> 
> I figured the 780Ti SC would use less power than R9 290X, but according to this review, the 780 Ti SC uses more power due to factory overclock.


You won't need to downclock it.

And the testbed they used has a [email protected], granted, they don't tell us what it is set at for voltage. I know that with a Z77E-ITX running a [email protected]@1.29v and a 780Ti SC reference cooler card running with the factory settings, my total system draw was 405w running P95 small fft and looping valley 1.0. So I'm pretty sure you will be just fine.


----------



## SgtKalme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Jim, with the SC version, should I underclock it? Or will the stock overclock be fine? Maybe I should just get the regular ACX version....
> 
> I figured the 780Ti SC would use less power than R9 290X, but according to this review, the 780 Ti SC uses more power due to factory overclock.


don't overclock, downvolt them and run at stock frequency. much more badass.


----------



## Jealousy

290x should arrive tomorrow and I'll finally have finished build. No 780ti available at the moment for decent price.

Thanks to Jimhans1 again, saved me a ton of money with the measurements.

One thing about the case, I'm little suprised how much space there is for the psu.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> I will keep it, don't want to pay extra money for post + wait another month for next piece.
> 
> At the end, i will cut window and color the inside. That origin plastic black is ugly anyway.


Excellent!







The wait is unbearable. Which color are you planning to paint it?


----------



## keefermadness

Hi everybody!

I've been lurking on this thread for the last few days, just wanted to thank you all for being such a great resource of information on builds that use the RVZ01. I just pulled the trigger on my components yesterday, here's I'll be using:

Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core
Silverstone NT06-PRO 74.0 CFM Sleeve Bearing
Asus Maximus VI Impact Mini ITX LGA1150
Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600
Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop (DUH)
Silverstone 450W SFX12V
ASUS GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5 (From previous HTPC build)

Right now I'm struggling with storage options. I had my mind made up to incorporate a 64GB Crucial SSD and a 2TB WD Black 3.5" drive using Intel Smart Response SSD caching. I'm having second thoughts because (according to the manual) the RVZ01 wasn't really designed with 3.5 inch drives in mind. I did notice that pretty much everybody here has a 3.5 inch drive so I wanted know what the groups take on it was. Any advice would be appreciated, I'm really open to all storage possibilities. Heat and noise being a concern.

Also, does anybody have some completed build pix using the Asus VI Impact with the Silverstone NT06? Just wanted to make sure I install it the right way.

Thanks again,
KeeferMadness


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keefermadness*
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread for the last few days, just wanted to thank you all for being such a great resource of information on builds that use the RVZ01. I just pulled the trigger on my components yesterday, here's I'll be using:
> 
> Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core
> Silverstone NT06-PRO 74.0 CFM Sleeve Bearing
> Asus Maximus VI Impact Mini ITX LGA1150
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600
> Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop (DUH)
> Silverstone 450W SFX12V
> ASUS GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5 (From previous HTPC build)
> 
> *Right now I'm struggling with storage options. I had my mind made up to incorporate a 64GB Crucial SSD and a 2TB WD Black 3.5" drive using Intel Smart Response SSD caching. I'm having second thoughts because (according to the manual) the RVZ01 wasn't really designed with 3.5 inch drives in mind. I did notice that pretty much everybody here has a 3.5 inch drive so I wanted know what the groups take on it was. Any advice would be appreciated, I'm really open to all storage possibilities. Heat and noise being a concern.
> *
> Also, does anybody have some completed build pix using the Asus VI Impact with the Silverstone NT06? Just wanted to make sure I install it the right way.
> 
> Thanks again,
> KeeferMadness


*Option 1:* With the prices of SSD's dropping why not consider getting a 240GB+ (O/S + Main applications) and a 2TB+ 3.5inch 7200rpm drive (Games + Media Storage). That will work much more efficient and faster then using a 64gb SSD as cache.

*Option 2:* was to go with a couple 2.5inch Western Digital Black 750 GB 7200RPM drives and run them in a raid with a seperate 240GB+ SSD.

*Option 3:* would to use an M.2 NGFF SSD that fits right beside the WiFi card.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keefermadness*
> 
> Hi everybody!
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread for the last few days, just wanted to thank you all for being such a great resource of information on builds that use the RVZ01. I just pulled the trigger on my components yesterday, here's I'll be using:
> 
> Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core
> Silverstone NT06-PRO 74.0 CFM Sleeve Bearing
> Asus Maximus VI Impact Mini ITX LGA1150
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600
> Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop (DUH)
> Silverstone 450W SFX12V
> ASUS GTX670-DC2OG-2GD5 (From previous HTPC build)
> 
> Right now I'm struggling with storage options. I had my mind made up to incorporate a 64GB Crucial SSD and a 2TB WD Black 3.5" drive using Intel Smart Response SSD caching. I'm having second thoughts because (according to the manual) the RVZ01 wasn't really designed with 3.5 inch drives in mind. I did notice that pretty much everybody here has a 3.5 inch drive so I wanted know what the groups take on it was. Any advice would be appreciated, I'm really open to all storage possibilities. Heat and noise being a concern.
> 
> Also, does anybody have some completed build pix using the Asus VI Impact with the Silverstone NT06? Just wanted to make sure I install it the right way.
> 
> Thanks again,
> KeeferMadness


The suggestion above by hpy36rmax is pretty good, but if you don't want to spend money check out this picture on this thread (Drerex build):

3.5 inch drive on top of PSU with PP05-E cable kit. Should work out well for you if you don't have enough money right now to buy a few smaller drives


----------



## funnybutrandom

today I got this case and I've found the PSU fan to be a little noisy, it says it's version 2 but still I'm sat away from my desk and can hear the motor spinning, is this usual?

apart from that it's an amazing case, I'll post some pictures soon, has anyone got any suggestions on how to get all 3 case fans powered?


----------



## Jealousy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> today I got this case and I've found the PSU fan to be a little noisy, it says it's version 2 but still I'm sat away from my desk and can hear the motor spinning, is this usual?
> 
> apart from that it's an amazing case, I'll post some pictures soon, has anyone got any suggestions on how to get all 3 case fans powered?


Well my psu is really silent luckily, even though I was prepared for something horrible







V2- psu, 3770K and 290X .

Is it noisy all the time or when using a lot of power, like gaming?

When gaming I can't hear the psu fan over the 290x ( quiet- mode) so atleast it's not louder than that even then. On desktop- use the NT06- fan is the only clear audible sound.


----------



## funnybutrandom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jealousy*
> 
> Well my psu is really silent luckily, even though I was prepared for something horrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My build is 3770K and 290X .


Mine is 3570k with a 770, I don't think that's pushing it too much


----------



## Toade

I just built my new gaming machine using this case.

Case: SilverStone RVZ01B
PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G
MB: ASRock Z87E-ITX
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU Cooler: Stock
RAM: Patriot Viper 3 16GB DDR3 1600
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE250BW
HD: Seagate ST2000DX001 2TB
GPU: MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC

I'm stuck using the stock CPU cooler due to the height of my DIMMs. I think if I used DIMMs without tall heatspreaders, I would've been able to use another cooler. It's fine though, since I don't plan to overclock my CPU.


----------



## tdelfin

Hi I am back, but not very happy.









Still have to return the MSI Geforce GTX 770 Gaming OC graphics card. This because of system instability issues. See my order posts.

In the meantime I have ordered and received an EVGA Geforce GTX 770 graphics card.
Installed this EVGA GTX 770 graphics card in my Raven RVZ01. And without the Nvidia driver installed the system again runs fine. However after installing the Nvidia driver the system becomes again unstable. Signal loss on HDMI. Windows 7 shows the boot screen. Four flying orbs are shown and it freezes. HDD LED is still blinking. Sometimes I could still shut down the system using ALT-F4-ENTER.

Searched the internet. Found multiple users with the same issues. But did not find any real solutions.
Used driver sweeper. tried different Nvidia drivers. Did a fresh install of Windows 7/8 multiple times.
Checked the MSI boards BIOS settings. Disabled some boost settings Changed PEG0 - Gen X from Auto to Gen3. All without any luck.

Just don't know what is going wrong here. And I don't know what to do next. This is becoming very frustrating.

Heard about multiple good running systems here on this forum. And therefore I hope you guys could help me solve this problem.

Kind regards, Tdelfin

Raven RVZ01 specs:

- Silverstone / RVZ01
- Silverstone / ST45SF-G
- Silverstone / SST-PP05-E
- MSI / MB Z87I GAMING AC
- Intel / i5-4670K
- Silverstone / NT06-Pro
- Crucial / 8GB DDR3 PC3-12800
- Silverstone / SOD02
- 2X Scythe / Slip Stream 120 mm Slim Case Fan
- Crucial M500 480GB SSD
- Western Digital Green 2TB HDD
- EVGA Geforce GTX770 (02G-P4-2770-KR)


----------



## Jealousy

Sorry to hear you have problems, especially with new system.

Have you tried the 770 withouth the adapter that comes with the case? Just stick it straight to the mobos pcie slot, so you know that the fault is not with the adapters ( the L- piece and the extender). If this is not the cause, I would check the motherboard first. Check bios- version, try different.

I presume you have tried to run with the integrated GPU with the 4670k? If not, you can test if it gives erros with drivers installed. Remove the 770 while you test that.

If the problem is only with the dedicated GPU and you have tried 2 or 3 different cards, the problem has to be with the windows, motherboard ( maybe faulty pcie slot? I have had a motherboard with kind a similar problem that was caused by faulty pcie slot.) or bios.

EDIT: Don't know if it matters, but have you checked the pcie- power cable?


----------



## tdelfin

@Jealousy,

Thank you for your support.









I will try the things you have mentioned tonight.

When I know more I will let you know.


----------



## tdelfin

@Jealousy,

Just disassembled the hardware from the Raven RVZ01 and tested them outside of the case.
And you are right about the PCI-E adapter and PC-E riser.
Without them the graphics card/system is working fine!

I think it is the small PCI-E adapter that is not functioning properly.

Tomorrow I will do further tests.

Thanks


----------



## Jealousy

Glad to hear you got the system working









Do you have black or green pcb on the adapters?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> You won't need to downclock it.
> 
> And the testbed they used has a [email protected], granted, they don't tell us what it is set at for voltage. I know that with a Z77E-ITX running a [email protected]@1.29v and a 780Ti SC reference cooler card running with the factory settings, my total system draw was 405w running P95 small fft and looping valley 1.0. So I'm pretty sure you will be just fine.


Forgot to mention, I planned a 3.5" HDD. Will that be ok? Looks like the 3TB WD Red NAS is good.


----------



## tdelfin

@Jealousy,

Both PCB's are black.

PCI-Express adapter is REV:1.0 and PC-riser card V1.1 I think.

Looked closely at both of them. I could not see anything wrong.


----------



## Nerix

I would like to build a PC for the living room. Important: small and quiet, but as powerful as possible.

A few questions regarding the build below:
1. Which kind of cooler would you recommend? I won´t overclock the machine at the beginning, but want to have the option to do that later on. Is the included cooler of the i5-4670K good enough to get a silent system?
2. Do you know other cases with similar dimensions as the Silverstone RVZ01B? This case is not yet available (at least in Germany)
3. Instead of the Silverstone 450W Power Supply I only have a 400 W power supply available at my shop. Is 400W enough for that system?
3. Is anything important missing? Does that system fit in the case? Any other suggestions for changes / improvements?

Thanks!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($234.97 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($136.97 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($76.98 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($64.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card ($249.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply ($69.36 @ Amazon)
*Optical Drive:* LG BT30N Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($89.99 @ Mwave)
*Total:* $1128.23
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-03-24 07:57 EDT-0400)_


----------



## whoanelly

Well as a new member who's been reading through all 52 pages of this thread, the cooler to get is the question of the day. I myself am opting for the Silverstone Nt06 pro as its what Silverstone recoments, but it depends on your motherboard really. Depending on the location of the Socket for the CPU can really dictate which cooler you can use. Im also considering a Noctura cooler, although the consensus is that its ugly lol...that doesnt bother me though, the case is closed. Budget will also dictate what you want. I wouldn't rely on a stock cooler to over clock as Im sure you know this already, and while it does the job it can get loud under load from what Ive heard. Liquid cooling is an option as well, but getting the right one to fit with the rad and also one that uses the more plastic rigid tubers vs the softer rubberized ones. (think its the corsair Hydro 50, but dont quote me maybe some of the vets here can chime in.

For your power supply question, you need a special SFX power supply to "properly" fit in this case, and right now its only limited to 450W. Apparently, somewhere in this thread someone posted a pic of a person putting a full sized PSU in, but not sure how it worked out...think its safe to say that most people in here stuck with the Silverstone SFX made specifically for this case.

Well this what this noob has learned thus far


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Well as a new member who's been reading through all 52 pages of this thread, the cooler to get is the question of the day. I myself am opting for the Silverstone Nt06 pro as its what Silverstone recoments, but it depends on your motherboard really. Depending on the location of the Socket for the CPU can really dictate which cooler you can use. Im also considering a Noctura cooler, although the consensus is that its ugly lol...that doesnt bother me though, the case is closed. Budget will also dictate what you want. I wouldn't rely on a stock cooler to over clock as Im sure you know this already, and while it does the job it can get loud under load from what Ive heard. Liquid cooling is an option as well, but getting the right one to fit with the rad and also one that uses the more plastic rigid tubers vs the softer rubberized ones. (think its the corsair Hydro 50, but dont quote me maybe some of the vets here can chime in.
> 
> For your power supply question, you need a special SFX power supply to "properly" fit in this case, and right now its only limited to 450W. Apparently, somewhere in this thread someone posted a pic of a person putting a full sized PSU in, but not sure how it worked out...think its safe to say that most people in here stuck with the Silverstone SFX made specifically for this case.
> 
> Well this what this noob has learned thus far


I had posted that full size PSU within the first few pages. I wonder how well a Silverstone 140mm PSU would fit in here. I think the one that the person had stuffed in this case was 160 or 180mm.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Well as a new member who's been reading through all 52 pages of this thread, the cooler to get is the question of the day. I myself am opting for the Silverstone Nt06 pro as its what Silverstone recoments, but it depends on your motherboard really. Depending on the location of the Socket for the CPU can really dictate which cooler you can use. Im also considering a Noctura cooler, although the consensus is that its ugly lol...that doesnt bother me though, the case is closed. Budget will also dictate what you want. I wouldn't rely on a stock cooler to over clock as Im sure you know this already, and while it does the job it can get loud under load from what Ive heard. Liquid cooling is an option as well, but getting the right one to fit with the rad and also one that uses the more plastic rigid tubers vs the softer rubberized ones. (think its the corsair Hydro 50, but dont quote me maybe some of the vets here can chime in.
> 
> For your power supply question, you need a special SFX power supply to "properly" fit in this case, and right now its only limited to 450W. Apparently, somewhere in this thread someone posted a pic of a person putting a full sized PSU in, but not sure how it worked out...think its safe to say that most people in here stuck with the Silverstone SFX made specifically for this case.
> 
> Well this what this noob has learned thus far


I've been searching for a suitable heatsink on this case as well. Asked in the air cooling section, and I got a recommendarion for the Thermalright AXP-100. Check it out if you like, I'm gonna get it soon so I will post impressions on how it works on the case


----------



## whoanelly

Hey All,

Was a lurker for a while on this thread that I found by accident doing research on this case that made me whip out my credit buying before any thought went into it







After pretty much reading through ALL 52 pages here, Im really pumped to get my build going









So I have a question for the masses here. Admittedly I have never really given air flow of a case much thought. Im not really into overclocking that much, and haven't done a build in well over 5 years now, and always just left things stock and never really had any issues with heat. So like some on here, Im soo done with consoles, not that I game much anymore anyway. But love the look of this case and thought well hell with it, lets build a "decent' gaming capable machine. Parts so far:

RVZ01 and SFX
Slim Blue Ray
i5 4570
Corsair 8GB kit (cant member model, doesnt really matter)
Gigabyte GA-H87N-Wifi
Adata 256 SSD

Have bought the GPU yet, but more than likely a Geforce 760 (leaning towards the Asus)

So my main question is: This is going in my media console replacing where the PS3 once was. its a rectangular opening of: 20"W x 17"D x 5"H . The raven i believe is: 15"W x 13.75"D x 4.1" It should just slide in nicely in terms of height but a bit close. When my PS3 was going it would pump out some heat and would get the whirl of the fans. How do you think this case would handle this? I plan to put the 2 fans on the bottom under the GPU, possibly the 1 on top if I dont swap out the stock cooler (which Im leaning towards anyway)

Ive attached a PIC of the opening...Im worried that this thing is going to sound like a vacum during an HD movie or game playback..

20140324_180535.jpg 96k .jpg file


I was thinking maybe installing a case fan at the back, I could cut a hole into that flimsy backing of the unit and maybe jerry rig some cable hanging out of the Raven so it turns on and off with the PC.....

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## whoanelly

that AXP-100 looks alright! I may consider that after you post your findings









Im not going to OC, but I want something better than stock.


----------



## NorCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> that AXP-100 looks alright! I may consider that after you post your findings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not going to OC, but I want something better than stock.


NT06-PRO gives better temps, fits RVZ01 and is cheaper


----------



## whoanelly

Awesome, thanks for that! I was leaning towards the NT06-PRO but now that you've said that, my mind is made up









I think I may have found a solution for my media console

http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Mobile-Fan-External-Cooling/dp/B00080G0BK/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1395750324&sr=1-1&keywords=Thermaltake+External+Usb+Fan

Im just not sure what to do: notch out another hole at the back of the console that lines up with the exhaust of the GPU. or use the existing hole that's in the middle but enlarge it a bit to accommodate the fan plus power/HDMI/LAN cable....even though I bout a wifi board, I went through the trouble of running a CAT6 cable to the console...

Next project will be building a kickass custom Wifi Router using PFsense and an old PC.







Check it out!


----------



## bloodroses75

Hey all, I have just posted my recent computer build using the RVZ01B case at pcpartpicker.com here: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/OhD .

Here is a picture with the top cover off:


----------



## maggo

Hi guys!

I'm a proud owner of the RVZ01B case and I absolutely like it. Here is my system:

ASUS Maximus VI IMpact mini-ITX
core i7-4770K
SS 450W Gold SFX
GSKILL AEGIS 2x8GB 1600MHz
Gigabyte WIndforce GTX770 4Gb
Toshiba SSD 250Gb EVO Pro
Corsair H75

I had to fiddle a bit with some parts of the case. In particular the litle "holder" for the graphic card, had to screw it at the end because of the immense baffle of the windforce. But it's neat (much more than the tie wrap I used at first).

Then there is the PSU and its 6 pins and (6+2) pins connector. I had to use the molex/8pins converter that came with the graphics card to power the beast...

The next problem I faced what fitting the H75 in there... It's the one with the long and quite rigid rubber tubes. I had to use the 12mm fans that come with the case instead of the AF120's that comes with the H75. As I read this entire thread and some other, I went with the push/pull config as recommended. The problem is that the entire thing (25mm rad + 2x(12.5mm fans)) doesnt fit in there because of the tubing. I might try to turn the pump on the CPU as I have seen some photos out there, but I doubt I'll get the whole thing in. What I did is I installed the outer fan... outside of the case! It's a compromise I was ready to do and it's still rather quiet and nice looking.

I then took the 2 AF120s from the H75 kit and put them under the graphic card as an exhaust because I was worried that those 2 fan blowing air directly on the gpu fans would not be good.

The temps are around 30°C idle and 70°C at full load (max heat prime95). This is not really nice, even if I know that the 4770K is a hot-running CPU.

My questions are, finally :

1: Do you guys think the 2x 12.5mm fans are enough to cool the H75 radiator? On overclock?
2: Do you guys think the 450W Gold PSU is enough to OC the CPU a bit? Say 4,2 or 4,4Ghz?
3: Do you guys think I should reverse the AF120s that are actually pulling air out of the box, to make them push the air in the box (even though it's directly on GPU fans that are turning the other way trying to push air out of the box)?

I will assuredly do more experimentation, but I'd like to have some inputs before I (again) unassemble the thing =)

thanks!

mag


----------



## Nerix

Two short questions regarding the CPU-Cooler:

1. What is the maximum and recommended size of the cooler and the fan for the RVZ01?
2. I want to have a silent system (and don´t want to overclock) - which cooler would you recommend (CPU: i5 4670k)

Thanks!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maggo*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm a proud owner of the RVZ01B case and I absolutely like it. Here is my system:
> 
> ASUS Maximus VI IMpact mini-ITX
> core i7-4770K
> SS 450W Gold SFX
> GSKILL AEGIS 2x8GB 1600MHz
> Gigabyte WIndforce GTX770 4Gb
> Toshiba SSD 250Gb EVO Pro
> Corsair H75
> 
> I had to fiddle a bit with some parts of the case. In particular the litle "holder" for the graphic card, had to screw it at the end because of the immense baffle of the windforce. But it's neat (much more than the tie wrap I used at first).
> 
> Then there is the PSU and its 6 pins and (6+2) pins connector. I had to use the molex/8pins converter that came with the graphics card to power the beast...
> 
> The next problem I faced what fitting the H75 in there... It's the one with the long and quite rigid rubber tubes. I had to use the 12mm fans that come with the case instead of the AF120's that comes with the H75. As I read this entire thread and some other, I went with the push/pull config as recommended. The problem is that the entire thing (25mm rad + 2x(12.5mm fans)) doesnt fit in there because of the tubing. I might try to turn the pump on the CPU as I have seen some photos out there, but I doubt I'll get the whole thing in. What I did is I installed the outer fan... outside of the case! It's a compromise I was ready to do and it's still rather quiet and nice looking.
> 
> I then took the 2 AF120s from the H75 kit and put them under the graphic card as an exhaust because I was worried that those 2 fan blowing air directly on the gpu fans would not be good.
> 
> The temps are around 30°C idle and 70°C at full load (max heat prime95). This is not really nice, even if I know that the 4770K is a hot-running CPU.
> 
> My questions are, finally :
> 
> 1: Do you guys think the 2x 12.5mm fans are enough to cool the H75 radiator? On overclock?
> 2: Do you guys think the 450W Gold PSU is enough to OC the CPU a bit? Say 4,2 or 4,4Ghz?
> 3: Do you guys think I should reverse the AF120s that are actually pulling air out of the box, to make them push the air in the box (even though it's directly on GPU fans that are turning the other way trying to push air out of the box)?
> 
> I will assuredly do more experimentation, but I'd like to have some inputs before I (again) unassemble the thing =)
> 
> thanks!
> 
> mag


Answers:

1. Yes.
2. Yes.
3. DEFINITELY YES, All of the fans should be set to intake. With the fans as intakes on the case, they are spinning the exact same way as the GPU fans, which will help all if the temps in you case!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> Two short questions regarding the CPU-Cooler:
> 
> 1. What is the maximum and recommended size of the cooler and the fan for the RVZ01?
> 2. I want to have a silent system (and don´t want to overclock) - which cooler would you recommend (CPU: i5 4670k)
> 
> Thanks!


Answers:
1. 83mm maximum is what is listed as the max height for CPU cooler.

2. If you not going to OC, the NT06-Pro will stay really quiet if you have your other case fans set to intake air.


----------



## bloodroses75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maggo*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> ...
> 
> My questions are, finally :
> 
> 1: Do you guys think the 2x 12.5mm fans are enough to cool the H75 radiator? On overclock?
> 2: Do you guys think the 450W Gold PSU is enough to OC the CPU a bit? Say 4,2 or 4,4Ghz?
> 3: Do you guys think I should reverse the AF120s that are actually pulling air out of the box, to make them push the air in the box (even though it's directly on GPU fans that are turning the other way trying to push air out of the box)?
> 
> I will assuredly do more experimentation, but I'd like to have some inputs before I (again) unassemble the thing =)
> 
> thanks!
> 
> mag


1. With the 2x 12.5mm fans, I assume you're referring to the ones included with the case? I had originally used that as my radiator fan and my CPU started hitting 90+ Celsius overclocked at 4.2ghz (same CPU); 70 Celsius @ 4.0 ghz. I ended up switching back to the one included with the Cooler Master Seidon 120M, which dropped it down to around 70 Celsius. Maximum PC also tried doing the same thing with the Silverstone fans and ended up with bad results as well. So, in my opinion, I'd say no if you're planning of doing overclocking past 4.0 ghz.

2. 450Watts is plenty, depending on the demand of your video card. I am running at 4.2 without overvolting and using a 7770 ghz edition graphics card with that exact power supply.

3. You want to push air into the case whenever possible on this case. The only exception I can see is if you have a video card that isn't a blower type, then you will want to reverse the fan that is below it so they don't directly fight with each other.

Expect to potentially do a lot of reassembly as I ended up redoing mine at least 6 times before I finally got everything to fit how I wanted and my temperatures within range.

Good Luck!


----------



## maggo

Hi!

Thanks Jimhans1 and Bloodroses75 for your answers!

bloodroses75, you say :
Quote:


> 1. With the 2x 12.5mm fans, I assume you're referring to the ones included with the case? I had originally used that as my radiator fan and my CPU started hitting 90+ Celsius overclocked at 4.2ghz (same CPU); 70 Celsius @ 4.0 ghz. I ended up switching back to the one included with the Cooler Master Seidon 120M, which dropped it down to around 70 Celsius. Maximum PC also tried doing the same thing with the Silverstone fans and ended up with bad results as well. So, in my opinion, I'd say no if you're planning of doing overclocking past 4.0 ghz.


Please tell me, the CM Seidon fans are 25mm thick? If so, did you managed to get them all in the case? I'm thinking of cutting off the panel grid to install the radiator outside the case with one 25mm fan inside and the radiator and another fan outside... Unless someone find a way to fit all of them inside =)

You also say :
Quote:


> The only exception I can see is if you have a video card that isn't a blower type, then you will want to reverse the fan that is below it so they don't directly fight with each other.


It's actually my exact concern about this. My GTX 770 blows air and right now this is my setup:

Inside: GPU >>> fan >>> | >>>> outside

I'm afraid that this setup might make the fans battle and create some resistance to correctly function.

Inside: GPU >>>> <<<< fan | <<<<< outside

Maybe will it only make air flow all around?

If someone could confrm =)

Jimhans1 you were firm in your answer, do you think my concern is a non-issue? I'm no physics expert hehhe.

Thanks!

mag


----------



## bloodroses75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maggo*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Thanks Jimhans1 and Bloodroses75 for your answers!
> 
> bloodroses75, you say :
> Please tell me, the CM Seidon fans are 25mm thick? If so, did you managed to get them all in the case? I'm thinking of cutting off the panel grid to install the radiator outside the case with one 25mm fan inside and the radiator and another fan outside... Unless someone find a way to fit all of them inside =)


With the Cooler Master radiator, there is only 1 25mm fan. I had positioned the radiator in front of the video card with the fan facing the case blowing towards the radiator. Luckily my video card was short enough, but I did have to rotate the radiator position 90 degrees to get it to fit. This also involved removing the vertical 2.5 hard drive bracket.

From what I had read on other forums, the reason why the Silverstone fans aren't good for radiators is that they don't create high static pressure. There may be other 12.5 fans out there that do though. I just haven't looked into it yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maggo*
> 
> You also say :
> It's actually my exact concern about this. My GTX 770 blows air and right now this is my setup:
> 
> Inside: GPU >>> fan >>> | >>>> outside
> 
> I'm afraid that this setup might make the fans battle and create some resistance to correctly function.
> 
> Inside: GPU >>>> <<<< fan | <<<<< outside
> 
> Maybe will it only make air flow all around?
> 
> If someone could confrm =)
> 
> Jimhans1 you were firm in your answer, do you think my concern is a non-issue? I'm no physics expert hehhe.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> mag


With my video card, it is the same style as well (non blower type). However, I currently do not have the silverstone fan hooked up (even though I did screw it into the case). When I eventually get around to picking up another splitter cable for the motherboard fans, I do plan on having that fan blowing out. Until then, I don't know exactly if it is an improvement or not.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maggo*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Thanks Jimhans1 and Bloodroses75 for your answers!
> 
> bloodroses75, you say :
> Please tell me, the CM Seidon fans are 25mm thick? If so, did you managed to get them all in the case? I'm thinking of cutting off the panel grid to install the radiator outside the case with one 25mm fan inside and the radiator and another fan outside... Unless someone find a way to fit all of them inside =)
> 
> You also say :
> It's actually my exact concern about this. My GTX 770 blows air and right now this is my setup:
> 
> Inside: GPU >>> fan >>> | >>>> outside
> 
> I'm afraid that this setup might make the fans battle and create some resistance to correctly function.
> 
> Inside: GPU >>>> <<<< fan | <<<<< outside
> 
> Maybe will it only make air flow all around?
> 
> If someone could confrm =)
> 
> Jimhans1 you were firm in your answer, do you think my concern is a non-issue? I'm no physics expert hehhe.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> mag


Yes, I'm firm in my answer, I have 2-25mm silverstone fans mounted as intakes blowing directly at the fans on my GTX770 SC ACX, it provided the coolest temps to all parts of the PC. Remember, the fans on a GPU blow air TOWARDS the card and the cards heatsink, they are INTAKE fans!!!


----------



## bloodroses75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes, I'm firm in my answer, I have 2-25mm silverstone fans mounted as intakes blowing directly at the fans on my GTX770 SC ACX, it provided the coolest temps to all parts of the PC. Remember, the fans on a GPU blow air TOWARDS the card and the cards heatsink, they are INTAKE fans!!!


Looking around some, I have to agree with Jimhans1 about fan direction of his video card. On his card especially, he has an exhaust port in the back. With the card I have, I do not have the exhaust vent, but *almost* all video cards do blow onto the cpu/heatsink regardless. I will definitely have to check into this myself when I get home tonight on my own card.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> I've been searching for a suitable heatsink on this case as well. Asked in the air cooling section, and I got a recommendarion for the Thermalright AXP-100. Check it out if you like, I'm gonna get it soon so I will post impressions on how it works on the case


I'm probably going with the AXP-100. Check this review for comparison vs NT06-PRO. NT06-PRO is about 9 deg cooler under full load, but is 9 dB louder. But with AXP-100, you get really good RAM/MB clearance, and you get to run a slim side panel fan (unlike the NT06), so that might help the temps be closer.


----------



## bloodroses75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodroses75*
> 
> Looking around some, I have to agree with Jimhans1 about fan direction of his video card. On his card especially, he has an exhaust port in the back. With the card I have, I do not have the exhaust vent, but *almost* all video cards do blow onto the cpu/heatsink regardless. I will definitely have to check into this myself when I get home tonight on my own card.


I just got home and checked the fan on my video card. The fan on my video card does indeed blow inwards towards the heat sink. Now I'm kind of curious, if I modify the shroud of the video card so there are vents facing out of the case, will it reduce the temperatures of the card (not that it's actually needed)?


----------



## NsLm1

My rig:

Intel i5 4670k
Asus Z87I-Pro
MSI Gaming R9 290 OC
Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU cooler
16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP
2x Noctua NF-S12A under the graphics card
1x Akasa AK-FN078 fan over CPU, all intake
250GB Samsung EVO SSD
SFX 450 Gold PSU
Liteon slot-loading drive

The Asus motherboard was extremely good for this build, because the CPU socket is centered and the CPU cooler ended up being closer to the VRM than the Pcie-riser. I had to turn the CNPS8900 with the heatpipes parallel to the RAM against the manufacturer recommendation, because interfered with the RAM chips.

I had some problems installing the MSI Gaming R9 290 with the cd-drive. The GPU-CD-drive thing had to be installed by first inserting the cd-drive and then pivoting the GPU in place. On my GPU there was a metal hook/bracket supporting the card that interfered with this pivoting so I had to unscrew the drive and push it in and then insert the gpu first, then force the drive in afterwards and screwing the drive in while awkwardly holding and angling the CPU-CD-Drive-thingy.

Idling the system runs at ~50C and when stressing it the GPU can jump to 95C even though I'm using a non-stock cooler design. The CPU rises maybe to 60C on stress tests. The noise level is 45dB idling and 55dB on full fan speed at 10cm. These are values taken with the computer horizontally. I'm a bit worried about the GPU temps, is there a way to get it to run cooler? I tried undervolting the card with MSI Afterburner, but the voltage kept swinging from whatever I set it to run back and forth to 1V. I can see GPU throttling when running benchmarks, as the core clock decreases under 900 MHz. I used foam pads for noise insulation (Silverstone SF01), I wonder if they have a effect on the temperatures. I hope soundproofing it wasn't a complete waste of time. What temperatures are others running the card in the RVZ01?


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodroses75*
> 
> Looking around some, I have to agree with Jimhans1 about fan direction of his video card. On his card especially, he has an exhaust port in the back. With the card I have, I do not have the exhaust vent, but *almost* all video cards do blow onto the cpu/heatsink regardless. I will definitely have to check into this myself when I get home tonight on my own card.


Really? The EVGA card has an exhaust in the back?

I assumed your EVGA was open cooler Jimhans1. Is it? Or is it the blower design from EVGA?


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> I'm probably going with the AXP-100. Check this review for comparison vs NT06-PRO. NT06-PRO is about 9 deg cooler under full load, but is 9 dB louder. But with AXP-100, you get really good RAM/MB clearance, and you get to run a slim side panel fan (unlike the NT06), so that might help the temps be closer.


That was my same conclusion









I still haven't ordered it cause if I get an MSI card I'll get the axp-100r (the same, just red fan) only for the looks lol.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Not sure how far back some of you guys have gone into this thread but when I had this case with a 770 ACX, both of my Corsair AF120's Quiet were set as intakes. My card never went above 59 degrees even at full load. I am not too sure why some people are placing these fans as exhausts when all the fans in this case are supposed to be setup for positive airflow so the heat can naturally vent out through all 3 sides of the case. I think Silverstone has done a great job with the engineering of this case in general.

Surprised we haven't seen many people on here that have tried to custom WC this case yet, would be quite interesting to see.


----------



## whoanelly

Ack, guys Im a little confused. I just ordered the Asus Geforce gtx 760. So Im going to move the one fan that above the CPU to the bottom of the case to accommodate either the NT06-Pro or a liquid cooled solution (havent decided yet) and didnt even think about the whole fan orientation part...with this style card should the 2 fans on the bottom of the case still be set to intake? I couldn't resist the deal I got on the Asus 760 (265 cdn)

Also, has there been a general consensus of which water cooled solution for the CPU fits best? (with least amount of kingage to the tubes?)

Last thing still consider i5 or i7, yes I know the HT doesn't apply yet, but with how much im going to drop on this build I want it to last a while.

thanks all!


----------



## whoanelly

Well Captain Zombie posted while I was typing, so there is my answer for that question! (thanks







)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Really? The EVGA card has an exhaust in the back?
> 
> I assumed your EVGA was open cooler Jimhans1. Is it? Or is it the blower design from EVGA?


No blower, it's the ACX, but just like the blower, it does exhaust some air out the back of the case through the vents. It because of those vents that having positive air in this case is paramount, the extra air pressure helps force the hot air out of those and all the other vents in the case. Also, not running an AMD card is very helpful, and if you do run an AMD card it needs to be a blower style. They just generate to much heat for the tiny space.


----------



## bloodroses75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Ack, guys Im a little confused. I just ordered the Asus Geforce gtx 760. So Im going to move the one fan that above the CPU to the bottom of the case to accommodate either the NT06-Pro or a liquid cooled solution (havent decided yet) and didnt even think about the whole fan orientation part...with this style card should the 2 fans on the bottom of the case still be set to intake? I couldn't resist the deal I got on the Asus 760 (265 cdn)
> 
> Also, has there been a general consensus of which water cooled solution for the CPU fits best? (with least amount of kingage to the tubes?)
> 
> Last thing still consider i5 or i7, yes I know the HT doesn't apply yet, but with how much im going to drop on this build I want it to last a while.
> 
> thanks all!


Fans oriented on the case for intake along the video card as the fan on the card itself is an intake type as well.

With which water cooling setup to use, the biggest issue seems to stem with the tube type and how stiff it is. The Cooler Master Seidon tubes that I have are quite stiff, but as others have posted, is fully doable on the CPU side of the case. With coolers with soft tubing, kinking seems to occur. The other problem with using the radiator on the CPU side of the case is the thickness of the fan allowed, which may affect cooling performance.

With the decision of the i5 vs the i7, another thing to consider besides HT is that the i7 has more cache memory as well. However, with gaming the HT and extra cache doesn't seem to cause much of an improvement at all. Personally, if you plan on doing anything else besides just gaming and browsing the internet with the machine, I'd go with the i7 if you have the extra cash for it. You never know when you might get into things like video re-encoding or other processor intensive tasks.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> No blower, it's the ACX, but just like the blower, it does exhaust some air out the back of the case through the vents. It because of those vents that having positive air in this case is paramount, the extra air pressure helps force the hot air out of those and all the other vents in the case. Also, not running an AMD card is very helpful, and if you do run an AMD card it needs to be a blower style. They just generate to much heat for the tiny space.


I see, that's awesome.








Do you know if it's only possible because of EVGA ACX cooler or the other brands should also exhaust some of the air through the back?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> I see, that's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if it's only possible because of EVGA ACX cooler or the other brands should also exhaust some of the air through the back?


It will work with any of them, including the blower style obviously. The more fans set as intakes on the case, the more air is forced out of every open vents in it, including the rear of the card.

Edit: Even in a case with zero fans, almost every video card, whether blower style or "ACX" open style will still vent air out the rear of the card as long as there is some type of opening on the I/O panel of the card....


----------



## NsLm1

I asked Silverstone and they said the 600W SFX PSU will be coming in august. They haven't started mass production yet.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodroses75*
> 
> Fans oriented on the case for intake along the video card as the fan on the card itself is an intake type as well.
> 
> With which water cooling setup to use, the biggest issue seems to stem with the tube type and how stiff it is. The Cooler Master Seidon tubes that I have are quite stiff, but as others have posted, is fully doable on the CPU side of the case. With coolers with soft tubing, kinking seems to occur. The other problem with using the radiator on the CPU side of the case is the thickness of the fan allowed, which may affect cooling performance.
> 
> With the decision of the i5 vs the i7, another thing to consider besides HT is that the i7 has more cache memory as well. However, with gaming the HT and extra cache doesn't seem to cause much of an improvement at all. Personally, if you plan on doing anything else besides just gaming and browsing the internet with the machine, I'd go with the i7 if you have the extra cash for it. You never know when you might get into things like video re-encoding or other processor intensive tasks.


Thanks for that. So Im not going to OC the chip I can then save on going with a Z87 MB and the K series Chip and put it towards the i7. That being said, is it even worth the hassle for water cooling? (or even the NT06-Pro for that matter do to its size) My main concern is noise with temp almost equally as important since its going in a media cabinet. (not behind glass doors, but still a "cozy" fit), but if Im not OC'ing then my guess is temp shouldn't be to much of an issue as long as I replace the dinky stock heat sink / fan. Im wondering if I should go with more of the traditional heat sink fan but a decent one (like a Zalman?), and add another case fan at the top vent for a total of 3.


----------



## bloodroses75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Thanks for that. So Im not going to OC the chip I can then save on going with a Z87 MB and the K series Chip and put it towards the i7. That being said, is it even worth the hassle for water cooling? (or even the NT06-Pro for that matter do to its size) My main concern is noise with temp almost equally as important since its going in a media cabinet. (not behind glass doors, but still a "cozy" fit), but if Im not OC'ing then my guess is temp shouldn't be to much of an issue as long as I replace the dinky stock heat sink / fan. Im wondering if I should go with more of the traditional heat sink fan but a decent one (like a Zalman?), and add another case fan at the top vent for a total of 3.


Honestly, if I was to rebuild the system again, I probably would have forgone the water cooling as the radiator fan can be just as noisy as one on a heat sink. The Zalman CNPS8900 would be my first choice; assuming it doesn't interfere with your RAM or PCI express slot on your motherboard. The Silverstone heatsink they recommend in the manual seems to be a popular choice as well.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NsLm1*
> 
> I asked Silverstone and they said the 600W SFX PSU will be coming in august. They haven't started mass production yet.


That is what they are telling everyone at the moment.







ahem


----------



## NorCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodroses75*
> 
> Honestly, if I was to rebuild the system again, I probably would have forgone the water cooling as the radiator fan can be just as noisy as one on a heat sink. The Zalman CNPS8900 would be my first choice; assuming it doesn't interfere with your RAM or PCI express slot on your motherboard. The Silverstone heatsink they recommend in the manual seems to be a popular choice as well.


Not using this case, but for the same reason (besides leak free environment) I've decided to get the NT06 PRO; it should be quieter and I'm not scared it will one day leak. But my H60 has been perfect for almost 4 years, is just time for a preventive upgrade.


----------



## bloodroses75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Not using this case, but for the same reason (besides leak free environment) I've decided to get the NT06 PRO; it should be quieter and I'm not scared it will one day leak. But my H60 has been perfect for almost 4 years, is just time for a preventive upgrade.


Fully understandable. Every time I hear any kind of noise from my machine, I am always paranoid it could be the water cooling unit...







As it is, the eternal fan that came with the radiator makes a clicking noise at low RPM and I think it's starting to get louder, so now I'm starting to research a different fan for it.


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That is what they are telling everyone at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahem


Jim, you wanna share the Ahem?! Since I am building, should I Ahem wait a few months, Ahem... Or build now and Ahem upgrade in a 4 months Ahem?!


----------



## bloodroses75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Jim, you wanna share the Ahem?! Since I am building, should I Ahem wait a few months, Ahem... Or build now and Ahem upgrade in a 4 months Ahem?!


I don't know if Jim read from the same forum site I did about the Silverstone 600watt SFX power supply , but there is a possibility of it being released sooner. The official information though is that it will be semi-fanless and use the PP05-E flat cable set as standard: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1707073&page=31


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Jim, you wanna share the Ahem?! Since I am building, should I Ahem wait a few months, Ahem... Or build now and Ahem upgrade in a 4 months Ahem?!


Hmmmm!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodroses75*
> 
> I don't know if Jim read from the same forum site I did about the Silverstone 600watt SFX power supply , but there is a possibility of it being released sooner. The official information though is that it will be *semi-fanless and use the PP05-E flat cable set as standard:* http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1707073&page=31


This part I can confirm in full. It WILL be semi-fanless, and it will come with wires based on the PP05-E style. But it is NOT the full PP05-E set. It is basically the exact same wire setup as the 450 in the layout of the wires etc., but in the black Flat Flexible wiring.

Edit: I don't do much review reading, as I'm a dealer for silverstone and I'm based in SoCal, I get my info straight from them, and if it's something I can legally share without violating any contracts with them, I will share. But some things are bound by NDA.........


----------



## Jealousy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tdelfin*
> 
> @Jealousy,
> 
> Both PCB's are black.
> 
> PCI-Express adapter is REV:1.0 and PC-riser card V1.1 I think.
> 
> Looked closely at both of them. I could not see anything wrong.


Sorry for not answering, I didn't receive any update- mail even though I'm subscriped.

Did you get your system up and running?


----------



## NinjaPenguin16

So i'm just putting together a build i will most likely do this summer( have to save up some money). And i just wanted to share it with you guys. Let me know if there is anything i should change before i decide to buy.

*Cpu:*i5 4670k
*Cpu cooler:*Seidon 120v aio
*Gpu:*Gtx 760(reference design)
*Ram:*8GB corsair vengeance lp
*Hdd:*1TB wd blue
*Ssd:*250GB 840 evo
*Motherboard:*Msi z87i mini itx
*Psu:*Silverstone 450 sfx gold
*Case:*Of course rvz01


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaPenguin16*
> 
> So i'm just putting together a build i will most likely do this summer( have to save up some money). And i just wanted to share it with you guys. Let me know if there is anything i should change before i decide to buy.
> 
> *Cpu:*i5 4670k
> *Cpu cooler:*Seidon 120v aio
> *Gpu:*Gtx 760(reference design)
> *Ram:*8GB corsair vengeance lp
> *Hdd:*1TB wd blue
> *Ssd:*250GB 840 evo
> *Motherboard:*Msi z87i mini itx
> *Psu:*Silverstone 450 sfx gold
> *Case:*Of course rvz01


I'm not sure if the Seidon 120*V* fits because of the tubing style. I know the 120M does, but I'm not sure of the V. They went cheap on the V's pump and tubing to help bring it down in cost hence the V=value model. Otherwise, it looks good, you might also look at the WD Red drives instead of the blue. Better drives, and longer warranty. Also good heat tolerance on the Red.


----------



## OCPG

Anyone know if it's exactly 83 mm (heatsink space) from MB to side panel? Just wondering if I could use an AXP-200 (60 mm) with 25mm fan.

The thing that bugs me about the NT06, is you have to run a bottom fan, and probably direct air upwards, out the side panel, but that isn't positive air.


----------



## stormie

I've been wondering the same thing as I've been tossing up between the AXP-200 and the NT06 but would like to pair the AXP-200 with a better fan. I've been looking at the Prolimatech Sleek Vortex 140mm as an alternative if a full size fan doesn't fit. I'm not entirely sold on the NT06 with the bottom mounted fan either. I'm guessing the clearance is a little more than 83mm and Silverstone are being slightly conservative, but probably unlikely that it's a full 2mm more. The photos and details provided by Jimhans1 suggested it might be a fraction more than 83mm.

Is anyone able to do an accurate measurement?


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Anyone know if it's exactly 83 mm (heatsink space) from MB to side panel? Just wondering if I could use an AXP-200 (60 mm) with 25mm fan.
> 
> The thing that bugs me about the NT06, is you have to run a bottom fan, and probably direct air upwards, out the side panel, but that isn't positive air.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> I've been wondering the same thing as I've been tossing up between the AXP-200 and the NT06 but would like to pair the AXP-200 with a better fan. I've been looking at the Prolimatech Sleek Vortex 140mm as an alternative if a full size fan doesn't fit. I'm not entirely sold on the NT06 with the bottom mounted fan either. I'm guessing the clearance is a little more than 83mm and Silverstone are being slightly conservative, but probably unlikely that it's a full 2mm more. The photos and details provided by Jimhans1 suggested it might be a fraction more than 83mm.
> 
> Is anyone able to do an accurate measurement?


Check out the case guide. The 83mm clearance is without counting the case fan.

AXP-200 would not fit with a 25mm fan, plus if I recall correctly 60mm is without the fan mounted, so a 15mm fan will also have a hard time.

Temperature differences between the AXP-100 and the AXP-200 are not so much, so it's better to have one AXP-100 and one case fan, there will be more cool air entering the case.

Review


----------



## hyp36rmax

Screw Intel and Nvidia! I'm going ALL AMD in this Raven RVZ01 soon! Muahahahah!!!

Just about done with my current build:



Looking at the Kaveri 7850k, ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+ Motherboard, 16gb 2400mhz ram, ST45SF-G 450W from my build above replaced with the SST-SX600G 600 watt, and full watercooling stuffed in this Raven RVZ01!!









Stay tuned!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Screw Intel and Nvidia! I'm going ALL AMD in this Raven RVZ01 soon! Muahahahah!!!
> 
> Just about done with my current build:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the Kaveri 7850k, ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+ Motherboard, 16gb 2400mhz ram, ST45SF-G 450W from my build above replaced with the SST-SX600G 600 watt, and full watercooling stuffed in this Raven RVZ01!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned!


Sounds neat.

But you couldn't pay me to use an AMD processor. GPU yes, but their procs are horrible IMO. They lost me after they released the new "FX" AM3 procs, talk about a step backwards........


----------



## whoanelly

I just ordered the NT06-Pro...but then I noticed the Noctua NH-L9i 95mm (and for almost half the cost).

Anyone have any input on the Noctua NH-L9i 95mm? Im worried about losing the top case fan in going with the NT06. Im wondering if you could put a slim fan on top with the Noctua underneath it.

Its going to be cooling a 4570.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Sounds neat.
> 
> But you couldn't pay me to use an AMD processor. GPU yes, but their procs are horrible IMO. They lost me after they released the new "FX" AM3 procs, talk about a step backwards........


LOL! I haven't owned an AMD CPU in a decade. Been interested in the Kaveri since its announcement and said what the hell I already own an i5 2500k and an i7 4770k so lets do an AMD build for sheets and giggles


----------



## Legtom

HI
Look this test 




My CPU is i5 4570 and use hn-L12 with 15mm (5v) case top fan is awesome


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> HI
> Look this test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU is i5 4570 and use hn-L12 with 15mm (5v) case top fan is awesome


LOL, was just seeing that video like 15 minutes ago


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> HI
> Look this test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU is i5 4570 and use hn-L12 with 15mm (5v) case top fan is awesome


Wow, I cant get over how much louder the NT06 is over the HN-L12... I think Im going to cancel my order! It also happens to be $5 bucks cheaper!









Have a few questions:

What are your temps?
Did you use both fans that came with the HN-L12, if yes did you leave the top fan mounted on the heat sink or did you mount it to the lid of the case where the original case fan was?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> HI
> Look this test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU is i5 4570 and use hn-L12 with 15mm (5v) case top fan is awesome


Legtom, that is the ASRock Z77E-I in the videos correct? This helps to see which air coolers fit on this mobo the videos you posted when using this case.

The NT06 gets rather loud which is disappointing.


----------



## Nerix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> 1. 83mm maximum is what is listed as the max height for CPU cooler.
> 
> 2. If you not going to OC, the NT06-Pro will stay really quiet if you have your other case fans set to intake air.


Thanks! A few more questions:

1. 83mm as the max. height - does that include the fan on top of the CPU-cooler?

2. As I have read the RVZ01 has 3 case fan slots (one at the top, 2 at the bottom), but only 2 fans are delivered with the case. Would you recommend to order a third one? (if yes, would this one be suitable? http://www.hardwareversand.de/120mm/70948/PHANTEKS+PH-F120S+120mm+L%C3%BCfter+-+wei%C3%9F.article )

3. The Noctua NH-L12 height is 66mm (in single fan setup) (http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&setlng=en&products_id=46)

With this height it should be possible to still operate the top case-fan, right? If you would have a cooler with 83mm height, would you still be able to opearte the top case-fan?

4. I can only find something about the max height of the CPU-cooler. What about the max. width/length (area)?

5. Any recommendations for coolers would be great







Right now I am leaning towards the NH-L12

Thanks!


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Legtom, that is the ASRock Z77E-I in the videos correct? This helps to see which air coolers fit on this mobo the videos you posted when using this case.
> 
> The NT06 gets rather loud which is disappointing.


I wonder why that is in comparison to the noctura (well at least in the posted vide)...is it because of the use of the second fan ?







The video does show the RPMs of the fan, so if both fans in the NH-L12 are spinning @ 1K instead of 1 spinning at 2K like in the NT06...I'm pretty noobish to cooling as I've always out of habit (and cheapness) stuck with Stock coolers since I never really OC'ed much.

My last build was a FreeNas / mini ITX 4 bay case that I chucked a Celeron in...but its in the basement so noise was a non issue, but you hear the drives more than anything.

I cancelled my order for the NT06 as it wasn't shipped yet and got the NH-L12 instead! Painful looking at this case with no other parts to build it yet


----------



## Nerix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I cancelled my order for the NT06 as it wasn't shipped yet and got the NH-L12 instead!


The big question regarding the NH-L12 is, if you can use it with the dual fan setup. In that setup the overall height is 93mm, so exceeding the maximum height of 83mm by 10mm. Anyhow, with the single fan setup (66mm height) you can use it in any case.

The area of the cooler (128mm x 150mm) shouldn´t be a problem?

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=46&lng=en&set=1


----------



## n3umw

Vertically mounted case with Asus Z87E-ITX MB and Nitrogen NT06-Pro Air Cooler - Stock cooler intake fan and only one stock case intake fan (center position). MB only has two fan connectors,1 CPU and 1 case. Fan filters installed at all three positions. Stressed with FOLDING AT HOME (all four CPU cores and GPU). Fans settings set in MB BIOS, CPU and case settings mirrored (CPU set to Silent and SYS set to Silent) .

Max allowable CPU (i5-4670) temp = 72'C
Max allowable GPU (GTX 650 Ti) temp = 105'C

CPU TEMPS - IDLE/STRESSED
Silent MB Setting - 33/67C
Standard MB Setting - 31/60C
Full Speed MB Setting - 29/60C

CPU FAN SPEEDS - IDLE/STRESSED
Silent MB Setting - 1200/1475
Standard MB Setting - 1844/1942
Full Speed MB Setting - n/a /2307

GPU TEMPS - IDLE/STRESSED
Silent MB Setting - 28/57C
Standard MB Setting - 26/56C
Full Speed MB Setting - 25/55C

SYS FAN SPEEDS - IDLE/STRESSED
Silent MB Setting - 502/790
Standard MB Setting - 1044/1113
Full Speed MB Setting - n/a /1445

Silent is very quiet but detectable and Full Seed is loud!


----------



## Legtom

Sorry my english is terible

I use 2 NH-L12 fans 92mm on cpu and 120mm in botom case ,120mm silverstone (5V) on top and m-atx mobo.



TEMP IDLE (silent)

CPU 29
mobo bridge 37
gtx MSI 660TF 29

1 houre gaming

CPU 54
MOBO 53
GTX 67

Arctic Silver 5 thermal past


----------



## hyp36rmax

^ that's unconventional , Matx board... I like it!!! Haha


----------



## NorCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Screw Intel and Nvidia! I'm going ALL AMD in this Raven RVZ01 soon! Muahahahah!!!
> 
> Just about done with my current build:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the Kaveri 7850k, ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+ Motherboard, 16gb 2400mhz ram, ST45SF-G 450W from my build above replaced with the SST-SX600G 600 watt, and full watercooling stuffed in this Raven RVZ01!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned!


WTH hyp36rmax, now you building an RVZ01 ! Dude if you remember I own the TJ08 and SG05, but now you beat me to the RVZ01 hahaha, damn you!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> WTH hyp36rmax, now you building an RVZ01 ! Dude if you remember I own the TJ08 and SG05, but now you beat me to the RVZ01 hahaha, damn you!


Lol!!! Well I don't have it yet, so you got me there bro hahaha. Yea I remember the TJ08 and SG05 we're going to be eternal PC brothers from here on out.


----------



## Nerix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I cancelled my order for the NT06 as it wasn't shipped yet and got the NH-L12 instead! Painful looking at this case with no other parts to build it yet


btw: this video says that the Scythe Big Shuriken rev2b doesn´t fit in the case (because of the area which is too big (125 x 135, the height with 58mm is not a problem): 



 + http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/cpu-kuehler/big-shuriken-2-rev-b.html

The area of the Noctua NH-L12 is even bigger (128 mm x 150 mm), so if the above info is correct, that cooler won´t fit as well... Anyone who tried that already? Would be a helpful information.


----------



## NorCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Lol!!! Well I don't have it yet, so you got me there bro hahaha. Yea I remember the TJ08 and SG05 we're going to be eternal PC brothers from here on out.


Me neither lol, that's why you are gonna beat me to it! Stupid Silverstone making me buy more casesseseses!!!


----------



## whoanelly

Frustrating...Cancelled my nT06...newegg hates me now...

I dont know what to do now. Since im not OC'ing not sure if should I stick with stock fan before I attempt the NT06 or just hope that the NT06 wont sound like a child dust buster


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> Sorry my english is terible
> 
> I use 2 NH-L12 fans 92mm on cpu and 120mm in botom case ,120mm silverstone (5V) on top and m-atx mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> TEMP IDLE (silent)
> 
> CPU 29
> mobo bridge 37
> gtx MSI 660TF 29
> 
> 1 houre gaming
> 
> CPU 54
> MOBO 53
> GTX 67
> 
> Arctic Silver 5 thermal past


That is awesome you got a mATX board in this case.


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Frustrating...Cancelled my nT06...newegg hates me now...
> 
> I dont know what to do now. Since im not OC'ing not sure if should I stick with stock fan before I attempt the NT06 or just hope that the NT06 wont sound like a child dust buster


I no OC and is reason why i buy noctua and i put this with 92mm and 120x15mm case fan. Case fun is noisy but u can contol pwm and in 700rpm is OK. NT06 is big and u must remove case fan for me is no acceptable.


----------



## funnybutrandom

After finally changing out the PSU fan today I thought I'd post a picture of my build, this was migrated from a node 304 with only the PSU changed and 3.5 inch drives removed (due to my obsession with silence)

the specs are:
*CPU:* i5-3570k
*Motherboard:* Asus p8z77-i
*GPU:* Gigabyte 770
*Ram:* Kingston Hyperx Beast
*CPU Cooler:* noctua nh-l9i
*SSD's:* 128GB Agility 4, 120GB Agility 3
*HDD:* Momentus XT
*Case Fans* :Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (x3)


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> After finally changing out the PSU fan today I thought I'd post a picture of my build, this was migrated from a node 304 with only the PSU changed and 3.5 inch drives removed (due to my obsession with silence)


What fan u buy to psu? I fanswap with noiseblocker NB PC-P for me is no good, stiil hear some noise after 20 min in idle.


----------



## funnybutrandom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> What fan u buy to psu? I fanswap with noiseblocker NB PC-P for me is no good, stiil hear some noise after 20 min in idle.


I used the same fan, though it's not silent (just testing now if I get close to it I can hear it clicking) it's a lot better than what it was


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> I used the same fan, though it's not silent (just testing now if I get close to it I can hear it clicking) it's a lot better than what it was


Fact is better but no perfect


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> Fact is better but no perfect


Do you have V2 of the PSU or the first release because the V2 fan is not bad at all.


----------



## funnybutrandom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Do you have V2 of the PSU or the first release because the V2 fan is not bad at all.


I have v2 (says it quite clearly on the PSU) and the fan was very bad, I could hear it at the other end of the room bad.


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> I have v2 (says it quite clearly on the PSU) and the fan was very bad, I could hear it at the other end of the room bad.


I have V2.0 and is noise


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> I have v2 (says it quite clearly on the PSU) and the fan was very bad, I could hear it at the other end of the room bad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> I have V2.0 and is noise


And that's the difference between people's own perception of sound. I can hear the PSU fan moving the air, but I can't hear the fan itself. I've also seen folks blame a psu fan when it was something else in their system, I'm not saying that's what is happening, but I have seen that before.

In my system, the loudest fan(s) are the GPU fans once I've had the system stressed, but I don't think they are bad, but, I've also got my system standing up, I don't like it laying down, made the temps worse for me.


----------



## funnybutrandom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> And that's the difference between people's own perception of sound. I can hear the PSU fan moving the air, but I can't hear the fan itself. I've also seen folks blame a psu fan when it was something else in their system, I'm not saying that's what is happening, but I have seen that before.
> 
> In my system, the loudest fan(s) are the GPU fans once I've had the system stressed, but I don't think they are bad, but, I've also got my system standing up, I don't like it laying down, made the temps worse for me.


It may be an isolated issue, but my PSU fan made a very audible whining noise, this was with all the other fansother than my GPU ones off (which I know for a fact wasn't causing it).


----------



## Legtom

In my system noiseblocker in psu is only fan i hear in idle. I pay extra money for NB and is still bad.


----------



## bloodroses75

Since we're on the topic of fans in this case, I have a couple questions.

First. The Cooler Master fan that came with the radiator in my case makes a clicking noise at low rpm. I am thinking about replacing it. Any suggestions what fan is the best for noise and efficiency; especially at low rpm? I have been checking around at various review sites (anandtech, tomshardware, etc), but haven't found a definite answer. Most only deal with fan efficiency and noise at max rpm.

Second. The motherboard I am using in the case has 2 3 pin fan headers on it. Currently one is being used for my water pump, and the other is split between the radiator fan and one of the fans that came with the case. I am looking at trying to find an adapter that allows me to run the case fans off of the power supply itself so that the radiator has the connector on the motherboard to itself and also be able hook up the second case fan. The kicker though is that the only power connectors I currently have connected to the PSU are sata, not molex. Looking around, I've found adapters that convert sata to molex and molex to 3 pin fan, but no direct sata to fan. Has anyone found such a connector?


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> After finally changing out the PSU fan today I thought I'd post a picture of my build, this was migrated from a node 304 with only the PSU changed and 3.5 inch drives removed (due to my obsession with silence)
> 
> the specs are:
> *CPU:* i5-3570k
> *Motherboard:* Asus p8z77-i
> *GPU:* Gigabyte 770
> *Ram:* Kingston Hyperx Beast
> *CPU Cooler:* noctua nh-l9i
> *SSD's:* 128GB Agility 4, 120GB Agility 3
> *HDD:* Momentus XT
> *Case Fans* :Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 (x3)


Nice work there! Can I ask how the Cooler has been working out for you? Did you OC or are you stock and what are the tepms? Did you still end up using the Side fan?

Sorry like you Im a bit obsessed with noise. I cant device between the NT06, Zalaman CPNS 8900 quiet or either the Nh-l91 or NH-L12 and purchase a 15MM fan for the side/top.


----------



## funnybutrandom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Nice work there! Can I ask how the Cooler has been working out for you? Did you OC or are you stock and what are the tepms? Did you still end up using the Side fan?
> 
> Sorry like you Im a bit obsessed with noise. I cant device between the NT06, Zalaman CPNS 8900 quiet or either the Nh-l91 or NH-L12 and purchase a 15MM fan for the side/top.


I think the cooler is great, without a side fan it struggles a bit (I saw it reach 50c while I was testing something with the side panel off) but I've got a "Be Quiet Pure Wings 2" fan blowing straight onto it at a low RPM and at idle it's sitting at 32c (this is with the cpu above the GPU), luckily with this cooler you can install a 25mm fan and have clearance still, also the cooler is very quiet at lower speeds, and not too bad at full speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodroses75*
> 
> Since we're on the topic of fans in this case, I have a couple questions.
> 
> Second. The motherboard I am using in the case has 2 3 pin fan headers on it. Currently one is being used for my water pump, and the other is split between the radiator fan and one of the fans that came with the case. I am looking at trying to find an adapter that allows me to run the case fans off of the power supply itself so that the radiator has the connector on the motherboard to itself and also be able hook up the second case fan. The kicker though is that the only power connectors I currently have connected to the PSU are sata, not molex. Looking around, I've found adapters that convert sata to molex and molex to 3 pin fan, but no direct sata to fan. Has anyone found such a connector?


something like this? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9884/cab-176/ModRight_CableRight_SATA_15-pin_to_Dual_PWM_4-Pin_or_3-Pin_Cable_Adapter_OSA-086.html?tl=g47c121


----------



## bloodroses75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> something like this? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9884/cab-176/ModRight_CableRight_SATA_15-pin_to_Dual_PWM_4-Pin_or_3-Pin_Cable_Adapter_OSA-086.html?tl=g47c121


YES! I have been searching for what seems like forever with no luck. Thank you so much!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Me neither lol, that's why you are gonna beat me to it! Stupid Silverstone making me buy more casesseseses!!!


I know right? Silverstone cases are a curse!! hahaha! At this rate i'll be able to have a PC at all my frequent locations and not have to bring one to another hahaha.


----------



## RDilux

Updated my RVZ01 With a AMD R9 290 with an Arctic Extreme 3 cooler on it and even an extra intake fan and it fits nicely and the temps oh god they are sweet


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDilux*
> 
> Updated my RVZ01 With a AMD R9 290 with an Arctic Extreme 3 cooler on it and even an extra intake fan and it fits nicely and the temps oh god they are sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!! Now sleeve those cables!!!


----------



## RDilux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Nice!! Now sleeve those cables!!!


get my short cable set soon and i will sleeve some to match the colour more


----------



## CrookedHauser

I have a spare one of these cases that I put on eBay this morning if anyone's interested. $85 + shipping. Finished my build on Tuesday. Purrs like a kitten.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I am tempted to jump back on this case, I really liked the smaller footprint of it for sure. I just wish I would have gone with an ASUS Z77 board where the CPU socket is further away from the PCI-e slot.


----------



## RDilux

look @ those VRM1 and 2 temps
Core clock is 1000Mhz
Mem clock is 1350Mhz
Fan speed on 100% on the GPU they are so quite that 100% is not even that much hear able
50 looped runs on Grid 2 on Ultra preset 8xMSAA


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDilux*
> 
> look @ those VRM1 and 2 temps
> Core clock is 1000Mhz
> Mem clock is 1350Mhz
> Fan speed on 100% on the GPU they are so quite that 100% is not even that much hear able
> 50 looped runs on Grid 2 on Ultra preset 8xMSAA


Can u try to take a screen shot while actually under load? That's at idle.... At least it says it is.


----------



## whoanelly

Ok Im stressing about this air cooling. I think after reading through the 62 pages twice now, Im down to these 2 choices:

Zalaman CPNS 8900 quiet
noctura nh-l9i

My Factors being:

Want to still have side/top fan as intake
Not OC'ing i5 4570
case will be horizontal and in a tight media cabinet
Noise levels

I believe I can get away with a 120MM X 25MM fan for the side/top with either cooler.

Im leaning towards the Zalaman only because I read the the NH-L91 is more suited for procs that have a TDP of 65W. I keep seeing that the NT06 is loud (and you lose the side fan) The noctura Nh-L12, I would have to replace the top fan with a Slim 15MM and not sure if the cooler would perform as good in that setup...

For those that have either the Zalaman or NT06 can you help calm my OCD?


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Ok Im stressing about this air cooling. I think after reading through the 62 pages twice now, Im down to these 2 choices:
> 
> Zalaman CPNS 8900 quiet
> noctura nh-l9i
> 
> My Factors being:
> 
> Want to still have side/top fan as intake
> Not OC'ing i5 4570
> case will be horizontal and in a tight media cabinet
> Noise levels
> 
> I believe I can get away with a 120MM X 25MM fan for the side/top with either cooler.
> 
> Im leaning towards the Zalaman only because I read the the NH-L91 is more suited for procs that have a TDP of 65W. I keep seeing that the NT06 is loud (and you lose the side fan) The noctura Nh-L12, I would have to replace the top fan with a Slim 15MM and not sure if the cooler would perform as good in that setup...
> 
> For those that have either the Zalaman or NT06 can you help calm my OCD?


Consider the Thermalright AXP-100 and the Thermolab ITX30. I've seen reviews that put them at 53c cooling on a i7-3770K, but full speed on the fan.

Still, it's complicated to decide based on internet reviews, just like case fans. Results vary between reviews on different sites, and users feedback varies as well :S


----------



## whoanelly

are you still happy with the Zalaman? Im considering this with a decent 25MM just above it...


----------



## RDilux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Can u try to take a screen shot while actually under load? That's at idle.... At least it says it is.


sir you need new eyes








it says max in the left corner the green letters


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Ok Im stressing about this air cooling. I think after reading through the 62 pages twice now, Im down to these 2 choices:
> 
> Zalaman CPNS 8900 quiet
> noctura nh-l9i
> 
> My Factors being:
> 
> Want to still have side/top fan as intake
> Not OC'ing i5 4570
> case will be horizontal and in a tight media cabinet
> Noise levels
> 
> I believe I can get away with a 120MM X 25MM fan for the side/top with either cooler.
> 
> Im leaning towards the Zalaman only because I read the the NH-L91 is more suited for procs that have a TDP of 65W. I keep seeing that the NT06 is loud (and you lose the side fan) The noctura Nh-L12, I would have to replace the top fan with a Slim 15MM and not sure if the cooler would perform as good in that setup...
> 
> For those that have either the Zalaman or NT06 can you help calm my OCD?


Today i test my i5 4570 in AIDA, one i can say nh-12 92+120(15MM) after 30 min and 100% stres is very good score:

CPU 48C fan 920rpm (silent)

This is testing table i use this before i buy NH-L12

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1317-page5.html


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> Today i test my i5 4570 in AIDA, one i can say nh-12 92+120(15MM) after 30 min and 100% stres is very good score:
> 
> CPU 48C fan 920rpm (silent)
> 
> This is testing table i use this before i buy NH-L12
> 
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1317-page5.html


Show us a picture









I suppose you had to remove the case fan even with a 15mm fan on the heatsink


----------



## RDilux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Show us a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you had to remove the case fan even with a 15mm fan on the heatsink


I can ensure you he is telling the truth i got also the nh-12


----------



## Nerix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDilux*
> 
> I can ensure you he is telling the truth i got also the nh-12


So you didn´t have to remove the case fan when using the NH-L12? But Probably only if you use the one fan setup (height 66mm)? With the second fan the total height would be 93mm.

The width and depth of the NH12 isn´t a problem, does it fit?

It would be good to know, because the NH-L9i seems to be too small for processors with 84 TDP (in my case the i5 4670k) (see http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=nh_l9i_tdp_guidelines&setlng=en&products_id=)


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Show us a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you had to remove the case fan even with a 15mm fan on the heatsink


If u want i can put some pic if i back to home from work.

The max height in this case is ~90mm is impossible to put 93mm cooler, but u can use 15mm - 20mm x 120mm fans and NH-l12


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDilux*
> 
> I can ensure you he is telling the truth i got also the nh-12


Not calling him a liar, just want to see


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> If u want i can put some pic if i back to home from work.
> 
> The max height in this case is ~90mm is impossible to put 93mm cooler, but u can use 15mm - 20mm x 120mm fans and NH-l12


Sure man, whenever you can


----------



## Nerix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> The max height in this case is ~90mm is impossible to put 93mm cooler, but u can use 15mm - 20mm x 120mm fans and NH-l12


The case fan which is delivered with the RVZ01 is bigger than 15mm?

On the silverstone homepage they only state the diameter (120mm)...


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> The case fan which is delivered with the RVZ01 is bigger than 15mm?
> 
> On the silverstone homepage they only state the diameter (120mm)...


Yes is 120x15mm fans. They remove this fans and sale no longer because is noisy or bad i dont know i read this in russian forum


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> Yes is 120x15mm fans. They remove this fans and sale no longer because is noisy or bad i dont know i read this in russian forum


It's not been available for sale yet so how could they "no longer sell" them?, the 120x15mm fans that come with the case will be available for retail in the near future.

And I've never known the Russian reviewers to know a good part from a bad part, it all depends on how much they are paid to do the review


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It's not been available for sale yet so how could they "no longer sell" them?, the 120x15mm fans that come with the case will be available for retail in the near future.
> 
> And I've never known the Russian reviewers to know a good part from a bad part, it all depends on how much they are paid to do the review


I read this on russian forum 2 weeks ago (google translator) and they test this and say that is good only in ~700rmp and this fan was enable on site now is gone.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> I read this on russian forum 2 weeks ago (google translator) and they test this and say that is good only in ~700rmp and this fan was enable on site now is gone.


I'm a dealer for silverstone, and I can tell you, the 120x15mm fan has never been on silverstones website yet as a retail item. They haven't even had any of them in the USA except for the ones coming in the cases. Just because you read something somewhere doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm a dealer for silverstone, and I can tell you, the 120x15mm fan has never been on silverstones website yet as a retail item. They haven't even had any of them in the USA except for the ones coming in the cases. Just because you read something somewhere doesn't mean it's true.


U probably have right , but the reason why i look for test this fans is they are noisy and if i see some pic and hear this same what they write think is can be true


----------



## CrookedHauser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> So you didn´t have to remove the case fan when using the NH-L12? But Probably only if you use the one fan setup (height 66mm)? With the second fan the total height would be 93mm.
> 
> The width and depth of the NH12 isn´t a problem, does it fit?
> 
> It would be good to know, because the NH-L9i seems to be too small for processors with 84 TDP (in my case the i5 4670k) (see http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=nh_l9i_tdp_guidelines&setlng=en&products_id=)


I really think my GeminII M4 is doing a great job cooling my system (i5 3570k) along with case fan. Idle around 30 and haven't seen anything hotter than 54 yet and that was during a GPU benchmark test.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrookedHauser*
> 
> I really think my GeminII M4 is doing a great job cooling my system (i5 3570k) along with case fan. Idle around 30 and haven't seen anything hotter than 54 yet and that was during a GPU benchmark test.


How is the noise level for this?

one thing that a plus is its cheaper than the Noctura setup. Those temps seem pretty good.


----------



## NinjaPenguin16

Will the noctua nh l9i be able to handle a 4670k overclocked to 4.2 ghz, or do i have to go for an aio like the corsair h55?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrookedHauser*
> 
> I really think my GeminII M4 is doing a great job cooling my system (i5 3570k) along with case fan. Idle around 30 and haven't seen anything hotter than 54 yet and that was during a GPU benchmark test.


Which motherboard do you have and any pics to share?


----------



## CrookedHauser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Which motherboard do you have and any pics to share?


It's extremely quiet even running Metro: Last Light on high (haven't tried ultra yet). Quieter than my xbox 1. Haven't dB tested it.

So I'm running it on a i5 3570k and a Gigabyte H77N wifi motherboard. It clears my Corsair Ballistix Sport VLP ram and the PCIe riser.

Pictures of my build are are on PCPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/NCX#cx334246


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDilux*
> 
> I can ensure you he is telling the truth i got also the nh-12


So I guess you had to remove the top fan from the nh-12. Did you install a slim 15MM on the side/top vent? Also, did you leave the small 93MM (or whatever size it is) on the bottom or did you swap it out for something bigger.

Im staring at my shopping card at newegg hesitant...


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaPenguin16*
> 
> Will the noctua nh l9i be able to handle a 4670k overclocked to 4.2 ghz, or do i have to go for an aio like the corsair h55?


I wouldn't run an OC with that cooler. Its rated for a lower TDP. I think people have been more successful mounting the Seidon 120, plus it has the more durable rigid tubing. Also form what I can see about that there are 2 models, the "V" and the "M". The "M" is supposed to be the more reliable of the 2.


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Sure man, whenever you can


Here you got some pic from AIDA 64 and my system


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrookedHauser*
> 
> It's extremely quiet even running Metro: Last Light on high (haven't tried ultra yet). Quieter than my xbox 1. Haven't dB tested it.
> 
> So I'm running it on a i5 3570k and a Gigabyte H77N wifi motherboard. It clears my Corsair Ballistix Sport VLP ram and the PCIe riser.
> 
> Pictures of my build are are on PCPartPicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/NCX#cx334246


Im very tempted to pull the trigger on this cooler...One thing thats throwing me off is that the bottom is not flush, the copper pipes are a bit higher than the sink itself creating "ridges"..but it doesnt seem to be affecting your temps all that much so wonder if thats moot. Do you have a case fan above it? (is there room?)


----------



## whoanelly

Nice! Looks to be snug! One thing, why is the CPU Temp lower than a core? Does that even matter? And how is the noise level on that?


----------



## NinjaPenguin16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I wouldn't run an OC with that cooler. Its rated for a lower TDP. I think people have been more successful mounting the Seidon 120, plus it has the more durable rigid tubing. Also form what I can see about that there are 2 models, the "V" and the "M". The "M" is supposed to be the more reliable of the 2.


The shop i will buy from doesn't have the m. What would then be the best cooler for my needs I would like to stay beneath 110$.


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Nice! Looks to be snug! One thing, why is the CPU Temp lower than a core? Does that even matter? And how is the noise level on that?


Look is 875rpm what to say more just silent in my opinion is best cooler on this case 14liters only price is high


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Im very tempted to pull the trigger on this cooler...One thing thats throwing me off is that the bottom is not flush, the copper pipes are a bit higher than the sink itself creating "ridges"..but it doesnt seem to be affecting your temps all that much so wonder if thats moot. Do you have a case fan above it? (is there room?)


also, how did you apply the thermal compound?


----------



## CrookedHauser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Im very tempted to pull the trigger on this cooler...One thing thats throwing me off is that the bottom is not flush, the copper pipes are a bit higher than the sink itself creating "ridges"..but it doesnt seem to be affecting your temps all that much so wonder if thats moot. Do you have a case fan above it? (is there room?)


I read that about the copper tubes as well but in effect they weren't too bad. Fairly flush in actuality. And yeah there's room for the case fan as long as you route your wires around the heat sink.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaPenguin16*
> 
> The shop i will buy from doesn't have the m. What would then be the best cooler for my needs I would like to stay beneath 110$.


Do they have the V? You can use the V. Or order online from Newegg. I think its on sale right now, (at least in Canada it is) for like $65


----------



## CrookedHauser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Nice! Looks to be snug! One thing, why is the CPU Temp lower than a core? Does that even matter? And how is the noise level on that?


Fan noise is awesome. Quieter than the Xbox One next to it. Not sure what you're saying about the temp.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I have this case, psu, and NT06 sitting in my Newegg cart again waiting to pull the trigger. LOL! I just have to return the other stuff I bought from Microcenter, hoping they don't give me a problem since its a case, psu, and cooler.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrookedHauser*
> 
> I read that about the copper tubes as well but in effect they weren't too bad. Fairly flush in actuality. And yeah there's room for the case fan as long as you route your wires around the heat sink.


Yeah, I think Im going to get this one...best value it seems with decent temps according to Legtom's tests. It also nearly half the price of the Noctura and NT06-pro....+/- 4 degrees in and arround 50C i think is pretty safe.

But what about the thermal paste? Do you apply it in between the grooves then?


----------



## NinjaPenguin16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Do they have the V? You can use the V. Or order online from Newegg. I think its on sale right now, (at least in Canada it is) for like $65


Yeah they have the v. And ordering from newegg is not going to happen. Since i live in Norway i would have to pay 25% tax if i bought it from an international shop.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I have this case, psu, and NT06 sitting in my Newegg cart again waiting to pull the trigger. LOL! I just have to return the other stuff I bought from Microcenter, hoping they don't give me a problem since its a case, psu, and cooler.


Hey Capt! Maybe reconsider the NTO6 with the GeminII M4 instead.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaPenguin16*
> 
> Yeah they have the v. And ordering from newegg is not going to happen. Since i live in Norway i would have to pay 25% tax if i bought it from an international shop.


I would get the V then if you are going to do some Overclocking if they have nothing else there that hasnt been mentioned in this thread. I considered that one if I went the AIO route.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Hey Capt! Maybe reconsider the NTO6 with the GeminII M4 instead.


I did look at the GeminiII when I originally had this case last month, but I worry if it will clear my PCI-e. I have the ASRock Z77E-I and the CPU socket is very close to the PCI-e.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrookedHauser*
> 
> Fan noise is awesome. Quieter than the Xbox One next to it. Not sure what you're saying about the temp.


I think it was in Legtom's tests, it showed a bunch of Temps, the CPU overall and the temp of each core. I thought it was interesting that the over Temp of the whole CPU was lower than one of the cores, unless I read it wrong.

But thanks for the validation! Im gonna get this one







Did you leave stock fan or replaced with a 25MM? Im figuring leaving stock and buy another 15MM for the side panel that will sit over top


----------



## CrookedHauser

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Yeah, I think Im going to get this one...best value it seems with decent temps according to Legtom's tests. It also nearly half the price of the Noctura and NT06-pro....+/- 4 degrees in and arround 50C i think is pretty safe.
> 
> But what about the thermal paste? Do you apply it in between the grooves then?


It came with paste. And really it's more flush than people say. Just apply a couple pea sized dabs like normal.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I think it was in Legtom's tests, it showed a bunch of Temps, the CPU overall and the temp of each core. I thought it was interesting that the over Temp of the whole CPU was lower than one of the cores, unless I read it wrong.
> 
> But thanks for the validation! Im gonna get this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you leave stock fan or replaced with a 25MM? Im figuring leaving stock and buy another 15MM for the side panel that will sit over top


So which CPU cooler do you see as being the best that would allow to also use the side panel?

It seems like the GeminII would.

The Noctua NH-L12 you'd have to take the 120mm off I think and place it underneath so then you can use the side panel fan.

The NT06-Pro doesn't allow for the side panel fan to work, unless you mount it on the outside.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> So which CPU cooler do you see as being the best that would allow to also use the side panel?
> 
> It seems like the GeminII would.
> 
> The Noctua NH-L12 you'd have to take the 120mm off I think and place it underneath so then you can use the side panel fan.
> 
> The NT06-Pro doesn't allow for the side panel fan to work, unless you mount it on the outside.


From what I've gathered now the Geminll seems to be best bang for the buck, as it offers decent temps, allows the use the side panel fan (15MM only) and its relative quiet.

I couldnt confirm on the NH-L12. Yes the top fan must come off, but not sure if you replace the bottom one with it. (i guess you could if the MB would allow) Seems the smaller 92MM on the bottom sits more indent so it may not interfear with ram or some other component on the particular MB its going to be installed on. I THINK you can use the side fan, if its 15MM.

For me its a tossup for the NH-L12 vs GeminII, but I going to try out the GeminII as its priced a heck of a lot cheaper than the NH-l12, and i know for a fact you can still use the side panel fan.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> From what I've gathered now the Geminll seems to be best bang for the buck, as it offers decent temps, allows the use the side panel fan (15MM only) and its relative quiet.
> 
> I couldnt confirm on the NH-L12. Yes the top fan must come off, but not sure if you replace the bottom one with it. (i guess you could if the MB would allow) Seems the smaller 92MM on the bottom sits more indent so it may not interfear with ram or some other component on the particular MB its going to be installed on. I THINK you can use the side fan, if its 15MM.
> 
> For me its a tossup for the NH-L12 vs GeminII, but I going to try out the GeminII as its priced a heck of a lot cheaper than the NH-l12, and i know for a fact you can still use the side panel fan.


It looks like the GeminII is out of stock right now at Newegg.







Anyway to see if the GeminII will fit on a motherboard, they have a compatibility list?


----------



## NinjaPenguin16

But do you thing the nt06 will perform better than the 120v?


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaPenguin16*
> 
> But do you thing the nt06 will perform better than the 120v?


Not sure...its seems like a good cooler, but what turned me off was the loss of the side panel fan and it can get loud under load...I dont know, its just me, but I dont think OC'ing is worth it in this small case but I have never been one to OC. You can save your money on the K chip and Z series board and the memory for that matter and put it towards the fastest non K CPU available and perhaps bump your GPU up...but this IS an overclocking forum


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaPenguin16*
> 
> But do you thing the nt06 will perform better than the 120v?


I thought the 120V would not fit in here and everyone has been saying to go with the 120M, unless I am wrong.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It looks like the GeminII is out of stock right now at Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway to see if the GeminII will fit on a motherboard, they have a compatibility list?


I think google is your friend with this question







Are you planning to OC?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I think google is your friend with this question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you planning to OC?


Yeah, I was going to take a look via search here in a few. I don't think I will be OC at all.


----------



## NinjaPenguin16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Not sure...its seems like a good cooler, but what turned me off was the loss of the side panel fan and it can get loud under load...I dont know, its just me, but I dont think OC'ing is worth it in this small case but I have never been one to OC. You can save your money on the K chip and Z series board and the memory for that matter and put it towards the fastest non K CPU available and perhaps bump your GPU up...but this IS an overclocking forum


If i would go for a non overclocking rig, Would the stock intel cooler be sufficient? And what cpu would you reccomend?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaPenguin16*
> 
> If i would go for a non overclocking rig, Would the stock intel cooler be sufficient? And what cpu would you reccomend?


I'd still look at after market cooler over the Intel one. Those intel coolers are fine for temporary use, but they are garbage.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yeah, I was going to take a look via search here in a few. I don't think I will be OC at all.


Gigabyte H77N wifi I know will fit








I got the MSI Z87 board, its basically the Gamer board, minus a few features and paint from what I can tell...not to sure it will fit myself


----------



## NinjaPenguin16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'd still look at after market cooler over the Intel one. Those intel coolers are fine for temporary use, but they are garbage.


But since there wont be any overclocking, would a noctua nh l9i be enough? And the intel cooler can't be that bad. two friends of mine have been running on them almost a year now. They have had no problems.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaPenguin16*
> 
> But since there wont be any overclocking, would a noctua nh l9i be enough? And the intel cooler can't be that bad. two friends of mine have been running on them almost a year now. They have had no problems.


The stock coolers are noisier and temps can go anywhere from 15-20 degrees higher depending on the CPU that you are using.

You have to see what the rating is on the CPU you are looking at for thermal/wattage vs. what the NHL-9i is rated at.


----------



## CrookedHauser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It looks like the GeminII is out of stock right now at Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway to see if the GeminII will fit on a motherboard, they have a compatibility list?


I got mine from Amazon Prime.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Gigabyte H77N wifi I know will fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the MSI Z87 board, its basically the Gamer board, minus a few features and paint from what I can tell...not to sure it will fit myself


Nice board. I do like the color scheme too that MSI has gone with.

Looking around at air coolers a bit more and based on the conversations we had last month, it still seems like the Thermalright AXP-100 is a very good cooler at 5.8 inches/58mm. This will allow for those that also have taller ram heat sinks to use that style of ram and I bet the top side panel fan will fit perfectly.


----------



## NinjaPenguin16

Looking at This review, i can see there is a 13 celsius difference. I think I will go for the noctua and an i5 4440. Or maybe a Xeon processor.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Nice board. I do like the color scheme too that MSI has gone with.
> 
> Looking around at air coolers a bit more and based on the conversations we had last month, it still seems like the Thermalright AXP-100 is a very good cooler at 5.8 inches/58mm. This will allow for those that also have taller ram heat sinks to use that style of ram and I bet the top side panel fan will fit perfectly.


Cant member where I read it, the review on the AXP-100 wasnt that great. I was considering that one too, but the temps and noise levels were apparently off.

Oh and in regards to you compatability question from before, some of my parts showed up today! so I was looking at my MB (MSI ZA7i AC) and was starting to second guess fit with the GeminII.
I found this on my google search.

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/?compatible_with=cooler-master-cpu-cooler-rrgmm416pkr2

Since we've had a member here verify the it cools well, (even compared it to an Xbox and said it was quieter!) and noise levels are acceptable, then thats good enough for me. No OC'ing this thing I dont think is going to matter to much @ 1080p gaming on the 55"


----------



## Mariolillo

I remember seeing a review where the GeminII M4 didn't do well. I'm at work now but I'll try to get you guys the link.

I like the idea of the NH-L12 with a 15mm case fan but due to the proximity of the case fan with the heatsink it may create some noise...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Even cheaper at $49.99 is the Thermalright AXP-100 muscle.




Quote:


> Thermalright's AXP-100 Muscle is going to come to market at an MSRP of 30 Euro's which is quite a low price point.I think it is important to consider why the AXP-100 Muscle has been created, it is certainly not to be a high performance low profile CPU cooler, but to be one of the most affordable options. If you consider the SilverStone NT06 Pro,Noctua NH-L12 and Noctua NH-L9i costs much more, then you can see that the AXP-100 Muscle is almost a steal at its low price of about 30 Euro's.As a low profile CPU cooler the AXP-100 Muscle is one of the best value for money solutions on the market. It ticks all the right boxes and is a viable solution for anyone looking to run a HTPC or small form factor system without wanting to spend a fortune on a quiet and effective CPU cooler.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Even cheaper at $49.99 is the Thermalright AXP-100 muscle.


Yes







and the difference is negligible between it and the AXP-100.

The only thing I don't like about the xtremesystems reviews is that they only run the fans at 100%. It would be good to know how they perform at low RPM's


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> I remember seeing a review where the GeminII M4 didn't do well. I'm at work now but I'll try to get you guys the link.
> 
> I like the idea of the NH-L12 with a 15mm case fan but due to the proximity of the case fan with the heatsink it may create some noise...


One i hear in my system is silverstone modular psu (with NB fanswap) but dont forget i use 5V adapter for case 120x15mm fan. If i have some time i try to rebuild this psu and put NF-A9x14 PWM this will be my new project.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the difference is negligible between it and the AXP-100.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the xtremesystems reviews is that they only run the fans at 100%. It would be good to know how they perform at low RPM's


That's what I saw too where they didn't try out a few different tests.

Will this help keep the CPU pretty cool you think vs going with the NT06 Pro?

Doing some reading here on OCN, this guys says to place the fan so its pulling air out of the cooler instead of in. So if you're going for a positive pressure setup here, you can't then because the case fan will be blowing air in while this blows air out the top if the fans are positioned this way.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1375057/low-profile-hsf-or-aio-wc/0_40#post_19604346


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> Here you got some pic from AIDA 64 and my system


Thanks man! Saw your other post too that it is silent enough as well so its a good option to consider


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That's what I saw too where they didn't try out a few different tests.
> 
> Will this help keep the CPU pretty cool you think vs going with the NT06 Pro?
> 
> Doing some reading here on OCN, this guys says to place the fan so its pulling air out of the cooler instead of in. So if you're going for a positive pressure setup here, you can't then because the case fan will be blowing air in while this blows air out the top if the fans are positioned this way.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1375057/low-profile-hsf-or-aio-wc/0_40#post_19604346


He has been helping me on another thread so I asked him there, but in our case I think it's more convenient to push air and a good intake fan.

About the NT06-Pro, based on this review, the difference in cooling between the AXP-100 and the NT06 Pro is 1c, while the noise difference is 8db, which is a lot.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> He has been helping me on another thread so I asked him there, but in our case I think it's more convenient to push air and a good intake fan.
> 
> About the NT06-Pro, based on this review, the difference in cooling between the AXP-100 and the NT06 Pro is 1c, while the noise difference is 8db, which is a lot.


The guy in that thread seems to be very helpful too reading his comments.

Ok. that makes sense to go that route and yes, 8db difference is a lot for sure.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The guy in that thread seems to be very helpful too reading his comments.
> 
> Ok. that makes sense to go that route and yes, 8db difference is a lot for sure.


Silentpcreview didn't showed good numbers on the GeminII M4, so at least I haven't considered it.

I've been thinking between the AXP-100, Thermolab ITX30 (full copper which helps a lot) and now the Noctua NH-L12 with a setup like Legtom showed us.
I've been seeing the heatsinks on this page as well.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Silentpcreview didn't showed good numbers on the GeminII M4, so at least I haven't considered it.
> 
> I've been thinking between the AXP-100, Thermolab ITX30 (full copper which helps a lot) and now the Noctua NH-L12 with a setup like Legtom showed us.
> I've been seeing the heatsinks on this page as well.


I wish I could get the NH-L12 on this motherboard without having to bend the heat pipes a little so the PCI-e slot can be free. I really wish I would of not gone with this mobo. I really think the AXP-100 might be the best choice, unless you can fit that NH-L12.

The Zalman is another good cooler, but ugly as sin. LOL!

I'll stay away from the GeminII.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I wish I could get the NH-L12 on this motherboard without having to bend the heat pipes a little so the PCI-e slot can be free. I really wish I would of not gone with this mobo. I really think the AXP-100 might be the best choice, unless you can fit that NH-L12.
> 
> The Zalman is another good cooler, but ugly as sin. LOL!
> 
> I'll stay away from the GeminII.


Yeah that's the bad thing of the CPU socket near the pcie slot :/

It was one of the reasons why I went with the asrock z87e board. It turned out to be solid.

I've not seen good reviews on the Zalman but I'm looking. It is full copper as it seems so it may be really good as well

Another drawback of the nh-L12 is the price. You can get the axp-100 muscle for a better price.

Edit: zalman is ugly lol, but well noctua fans are not the most beautiful thing either


----------



## CrookedHauser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The guy in that thread seems to be very helpful too reading his comments.
> 
> Ok. that makes sense to go that route and yes, 8db difference is a lot for sure.


It comes with a bunch of different brackets for install. AMD and Intel.


----------



## whoanelly

I dont care if its ugly or not. I dont see it unless Im in the case....I just dont want to hear it and its gotta cool well...

I really like Legtom's numbers. I may just RMA the GeminII before opening it. it looks like you have to screw it in from the bottom. That would be a pain if you ever had to replace your RAM or just get into the motherboard.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I dont care if its ugly or not. I dont see it unless Im in the case....I just dont want to hear it and its gotta cool well...


I share your opinion on that


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Yeah that's the bad thing of the CPU socket near the pcie slot :/
> 
> It was one of the reasons why I went with the asrock z87e board. It turned out to be solid.
> 
> I've not seen good reviews on the Zalman but I'm looking. It is full copper as it seems so it may be really good as well
> 
> Another drawback of the nh-L12 is the price. You can get the axp-100 muscle for a better price.
> 
> Edit: zalman is ugly lol, but well noctua fans are not the most beautiful thing either


I should of done better planning with my motherboard choice. LOL!

The NH-L12 is rather pricy at $70, a knock that Noctua always gets about their prices.

Since you are still looking at the coolers and I read through your posts with doyll, the AXP-100 still looks like its really good. I found another positive review for it:


Quote:


> To be honest, once I opened the box and saw the way the cooler was packaged, I thought to myself, this is nice, and more manufacturers should do this. Then as I dug the cooler out of the inner packaging and got to looking at it, I realized that this wasn't some fly-by-night design. There was a lot of thought and time that went into the AXP-100. First off it's a real pain to even get a C-style cooler this small, and still have it be effective enough to warrant any attention. Secondly, there is that trick little support system that keeps the cooler square and keeps users from kinking the heat pipes. Then, as if the fan on the cooler isn't perfect for what the AXP-100 is intended to do, they give users an adapter plate to allow them to throw on a Delta or Kaze fan if they wish.
> 
> From what I can see, and what I gathered from my testing, all that time and effort in the AXP-100 was well worth it. Here I am already saying I can see why its priced as it is, and I never covered the nickel coating, the pipe covers with TR logo's on them, nor did I cover the easy to use mounting system.
> 
> The fans I tested with are in fact plenty for the AXP-100, where the TY-100 actually performs better on the cooler than its larger brother. I was also advised that the fans being placed on the cooler to draw air off the motherboard would improve things since the fan wouldn't recycle heated air that way. I found that in my open air setup, it made no difference, but in a small form factor case with a PSU over it, it may make a couple of degrees difference. The reason the TY-140 did a little worse is for two reasons. When under PWM the fan speed was kept under 900 RPM most of the time, and hence not allowing the fan to really overtake the situation. At load, the CFM increases, but of course air seeks an easy path, and since the fan is larger than the fin body, you get a lot of the air ending up around the cooler, and not actually going through the cooler. By all means, if this isn't going in an HTPC, get a different fan and deal with the noise, the cooler has what it takes to keep even a heavy overclock under control; it just needs the right fan to help things along.
> 
> While my initial impression of the $59.95 MSRP was that it was a bit high, I have to say; at this point my mind is changed. The only coolers that may fit where the AXP-100 fits are the ETD-60-VD and the NH-L12, and both of those are larger and run closer to $70. On the other end you have the NH-L9i and the PH-TC90LS, which can be had at near $50 and $30 respectively, but neither of these coolers could finish the overclocked run of our testing. I have to say that Thermalright hit the low-profile market right where it had a hole, and I will bet that they will have no issues moving these coolers with the results I got with it.
> 
> It really is the perfect cooler for small environments. It allows you to use it in silence as-is and enjoy the comforts of managed thermals inside the PC and limited noise coming out of it. For those of you with something like the FT03 Mini, or even a Prodigy, slap in the AXP-100 and get a killer fan with high CFM and static pressure, and go ahead and clock the snot out of that gaming rig, the AXP-100 can handle the job with the right fan selection.
> 
> Read more at http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5216/thermalright-axp-100-low-profile-cpu-cooler-review/index10.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> I share your opinion on that


The Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler is what was recommended by a few people in the earlier pages here in this thread. I think there is another one that is a step above this one which is the Extreme Quiet Edition for $59.99.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I reordered this case and the ST45SF-G earlier today. I'm just trying to figure out on which cooler to order tonight since the ASRock Z77E is a bit of a ***** with that CPU socket being so close to the PCI-e slot.


----------



## Doomtomb

My current build:

[CASE] Lian-Li PC-A04B bought in 2011
[POWER SUPPLY] Antec NeoECO 620W bought in 2011
[MOTHERBOARD] Gigabyte H57 mATX LGA 1156 bought in 2011
[CPU] Intel Core i7-875K 2.93 GHz (Lynnfield) bought in 2012
[COOLER] Thermalright TRUE Spirit 120M bought in 2013
[RAM] 8GB (2x) 2x2GB G.Skill Eco DDR3 1600MHz 7-8-7-24 bought in 2011
[SSD] Samsung 470 Series 120GB SATA 2 bought in 2011
[HDD] Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB bought in 2008
[GPU] EVGA GTX 670 2GB Kepler bought in 2013

This is my old rig, started as an HTPC but quickly transformed into a gaming rig as my needs changed. Upgraded the CPU, GPU, and cooler most recently. Had a sort of Eco sub-theme going.

My new build would be something like this:
[CASE] Silverstone RVZ01 or ML07
[POWER SUPPLY] Silverstone SFX 600W (when it's released)
[MOTHERBOARD] ASRock Z97 Mini-ITX (when it's released)
[CPU] Intel Core i5-4690K Haswell "refresh" (when it's released)
[COOLER] Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle (stock seems to have replenished dropping the price quite a bit)
[RAM] 16GB (2x8GB) Crucial Ballistix VLP (I love the super lower profile memory, and I do need additional capacity)
[SSD] 500GB Samsung 840 EVO (now as little as $0.50 a GB)
[GPU] Nvidia Maxwell 3+GB (when it's released)


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I should of done better planning with my motherboard choice. LOL!
> 
> The NH-L12 is rather pricy at $70, a knock that Noctua always gets about their prices.
> 
> Since you are still looking at the coolers and I read through your posts with doyll, the AXP-100 still looks like its really good. I found another positive review for it:
> 
> 
> 
> The Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler is what was recommended by a few people in the earlier pages here in this thread. I think there is another one that is a step above this one which is the Extreme Quiet Edition for $59.99.


So it seems that the AXP is just below the NH-L12 by 2 degrees at stock clocks, but at over clocking it was on 13 degrees more than the NH-L12. This was the test I was referring to when you first mentioned the AXP-100, granted I quickly gazed at it. What I dont like about this sort of test is it looks like they are doing it with the MB out in the open. With our RVZ01, we could/would have the side/top 15MM fan mounted as intake blowing on top of the AXP. 59 degrees seemed a tad high but I guess these load tests are a little inflated in comparison a load of a game would be? and I would guess much lower during a HD movie stream/playback.

Toms hardware did a review of 8 low profile coolers. On that list the is the Zalaman CNPS8900 Quiet, NT06, NH-L12 and the AXP-200 (not sure how it differs from the 100) They rank the Zalaman best buy and it actually scores good temps. it measured 51 degrees overclocked at 4Ghz with a lower voltage. The NH-l12 clocked 49, axp-200 in the middle at 50. NT06 was 49 as well. They go on to talk RPM and noise levels (and the NT06 was loud) Tthe review is here:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639.html

Someone on this thread did mention the Zalaman in their build...I was reading some reviews on newegg and it was mixed. Some people said it was quiet others loud and didn't cool well...but Im not so sure I would trust the average schmuck that posts there over Toms, they may not know what they are doing. I think the 15MM intake above the CPU should help too.

I think we can rule out the NT06 as we've seen people on this thread claim it was loud, and Toms review showed the DBs were real high albeit a good temp at 49.

Not sure how much different the AXP-100 is over the 200, assuming not much it seems that we have 3 decent Air Cooled options:
AXP-100/200 based on Toms Hardware review and the review you found on it on this site
NH-L12 minus the 25MM top fan but use the 15MM case fan we get in its place based on Legtoms review in actual action with this case (and Toms hardware review)
Zalaman CNPS8900 Quiet based on mentions on this thread and Toms Review.

Price goes to AXP followed by Zalaman and lastly NH-L12.

Still a tough choice...I cant seem to find the AXP in Canada but I kind of like it and would probably get it (gonna check ebay). The only thing turning me off the Zalaman is the fan (are these replaceable in the event of failure or do you buy a whole new kit?) Noctura is the premium, but does seem to perform well at the loss of the top 25MM fan. Would a 25MM fit under the GPU in this case, you could chuck it there...my OCD wouldn't like the fact there is 2 different fan types, but at least it wouldn't go to waste.

Capt, are you stuck with your MB or can you return?


----------



## whoanelly

axp-200 is 74MM high with fan
axp-100 is 58MM high with fan

dont think you could use the 200 with the side/top case fan.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> So it seems that the AXP is just below the NH-L12 by 2 degrees at stock clocks, but at over clocking it was on 13 degrees more than the NH-L12. This was the test I was referring to when you first mentioned the AXP-100, granted I quickly gazed at it. What I dont like about this sort of test is it looks like they are doing it with the MB out in the open. With our RVZ01, we could/would have the side/top 15MM fan mounted as intake blowing on top of the AXP. 59 degrees seemed a tad high but I guess these load tests are a little inflated in comparison a load of a game would be? and I would guess much lower during a HD movie stream/playback.
> 
> Toms hardware did a review of 8 low profile coolers. On that list the is the Zalaman CNPS8900 Quiet, NT06, NH-L12 and the AXP-200 (not sure how it differs from the 100) They rank the Zalaman best buy and it actually scores good temps. it measured 51 degrees overclocked at 4Ghz with a lower voltage. The NH-l12 clocked 49, axp-200 in the middle at 50. NT06 was 49 as well. They go on to talk RPM and noise levels (and the NT06 was loud) Tthe review is here:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639.html
> 
> Someone on this thread did mention the Zalaman in their build...I was reading some reviews on newegg and it was mixed. Some people said it was quiet others loud and didn't cool well...but Im not so sure I would trust the average schmuck that posts there over Toms, they may not know what they are doing. I think the 15MM intake above the CPU should help too.
> 
> I think we can rule out the NT06 as we've seen people on this thread claim it was loud, and Toms review showed the DBs were real high albeit a good temp at 49.
> 
> Not sure how much different the AXP-100 is over the 200, assuming not much it seems that we have 3 decent Air Cooled options:
> AXP-100/200 based on Toms Hardware review and the review you found on it on this site
> NH-L12 minus the 25MM top fan but use the 15MM case fan we get in its place based on Legtoms review in actual action with this case (and Toms hardware review)
> Zalaman CNPS8900 Quiet based on mentions on this thread and Toms Review.
> 
> Price goes to AXP followed by Zalaman and lastly NH-L12.
> 
> Still a tough choice...I cant seem to find the AXP in Canada but I kind of like it and would probably get it (gonna check ebay). The only thing turning me off the Zalaman is the fan (are these replaceable in the event of failure or do you buy a whole new kit?) Noctura is the premium, but does seem to perform well at the loss of the top 25MM fan. Would a 25MM fit under the GPU in this case, you could chuck it there...my OCD wouldn't like the fact there is 2 different fan types, but at least it wouldn't go to waste.
> 
> Capt, are you stuck with your MB or can you return?


whoanelly, yeah I am stuck with the mobo because some how I slighlty bent 1 pin on it so I know Microcenter would not allow returns on mobos with any bent pins. To sell it on ebay, I'd lose quite a bit on it. I think I'll just run with it for now since I didn't have plans to go to Haswell but who knows what the refresh will bring in a few months.

I did order the AXP-100 an hour ago off of Amazon for $49 with Amazon Prime. I should have that on Tuesday and then the case and PSU come on Wednesday from Newegg. I'll report back mid next week on how the AXP-100 does in this case.


----------



## whoanelly

If I remember, you said you weren't gonna OC, so you should be good with that from the info we've gathered. I just another site's review stating that the Zalaman was loud under load...sheesh, just when you think you found an answer.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> My current build:
> 
> [CASE] Lian-Li PC-A04B bought in 2011
> [POWER SUPPLY] Antec NeoECO 620W bought in 2011
> [MOTHERBOARD] Gigabyte H57 mATX LGA 1156 bought in 2011
> [CPU] Intel Core i7-875K 2.93 GHz (Lynnfield) bought in 2012
> [COOLER] Thermalright TRUE Spirit 120M bought in 2013
> [RAM] 8GB (2x) 2x2GB G.Skill Eco DDR3 1600MHz 7-8-7-24 bought in 2011
> [SSD] Samsung 470 Series 120GB SATA 2 bought in 2011
> [HDD] Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB bought in 2008
> [GPU] EVGA GTX 670 2GB Kepler bought in 2013
> 
> This is my old rig, started as an HTPC but quickly transformed into a gaming rig as my needs changed. Upgraded the CPU, GPU, and cooler most recently. Had a sort of Eco sub-theme going.
> 
> My new build would be something like this:
> [CASE] Silverstone RVZ01 or ML07
> [POWER SUPPLY] Silverstone SFX 600W (when it's released)
> [MOTHERBOARD] ASRock Z97 Mini-ITX (when it's released)
> [CPU] Intel Core i5-4690K Haswell "refresh" (when it's released)
> [COOLER] Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle (stock seems to have replenished dropping the price quite a bit)
> [RAM] 16GB (2x8GB) Crucial Ballistix VLP (I love the super lower profile memory, and I do need additional capacity)
> [SSD] 500GB Samsung 840 EVO (now as little as $0.50 a GB)
> [GPU] Nvidia Maxwell 3+GB (when it's released)












From all that, I want so bad Silverstone releases the 600W already to play with some GPU overclocking


----------



## Mariolillo

I was able to found something on the Zalman, Italian review and English review

It's good, but given the harder installation procedure and the price, it may not be the best option. If someone wants to get it, do please post back results









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> If I remember, you said you weren't gonna OC, so you should be good with that from the info we've gathered. I just another site's review stating that the Zalaman was loud under load...sheesh, just when you think you found an answer.


I think we can narrow it down a bit.

AXP-100 which is great and has excellent reviews in many places, plus a good price point.
ITX30 which is full copper and a little more silent than the AXP-100, but with a 80mm fan instead of 100mm fan. Anyway all the copper helps.
NH-L12 which Legtom reported here with great temps, but it is on the pricey side. The difference between this setup and the AXP-100 or ITX30 should be a variation of 4c max, which (at least for me) is a good tradeoff. With the money I didn't spend on the NH-L12 I could get a Prolimatech USV12.

Legtom, if you want to do the test, the Prolimatech USV12 has been reviewed as a powerful 15mm fan, the manufacturer showcases it on heatsinks. So maybe that fan on top of your NH-L12 could give you even better temps. If that's the case, even I might save a bit... hehe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I did order the AXP-100 an hour ago off of Amazon for $49 with Amazon Prime. I should have that on Tuesday and then the case and PSU come on Wednesday from Newegg. I'll report back mid next week on how the AXP-100 does in this case.


Capt, if you feel comfortable buying this kind of hardware from eBay, check it out, I saw it at 36.99. I bet you still can cancel that order from Amazon


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> Today i test my i5 4570 in AIDA, one i can say nh-12 92+120(15MM) after 30 min and 100% stres is very good score:
> 
> CPU 48C fan 920rpm (silent)
> 
> This is testing table i use this before i buy NH-L12
> 
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1317-page5.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDilux*
> 
> I can ensure you he is telling the truth i got also the nh-12


What motherboard are you guys using? I want to use the NH-L12 with ASRock Z87E-ITX. Thanks!


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> What motherboard are you guys using? I want to use the NH-L12 with ASRock Z87E-ITX. Thanks!


That board is SOLID! I have it and I don't regret getting it.
Only complain, CPU 8-pin placement, almost right in the middle. You can remediate it with proper cable management.

Everything else is great, plus it has the Broadcom AC Wi-Fi adapter, it costs ~$60 by itself


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> I was able to found something on the Zalman, Italian review and English review
> 
> It's good, but given the harder installation procedure and the price, it may not be the best option. If someone wants to get it, do please post back results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we can narrow it down a bit.
> 
> AXP-100 which is great and has excellent reviews in many places, plus a good price point.
> ITX30 which is full copper and a little more silent than the AXP-100, but with a 80mm fan instead of 100mm fan. Anyway all the copper helps.
> NH-L12 which Legtom reported here with great temps, but it is on the pricey side. The difference between this setup and the AXP-100 or ITX30 should be a variation of 4c max, which (at least for me) is a good tradeoff. With the money I didn't spend on the NH-L12 I could get a Prolimatech USV12.
> 
> Legtom, if you want to do the test, the Prolimatech USV12 has been reviewed as a powerful 15mm fan, the manufacturer showcases it on heatsinks. So maybe that fan on top of your NH-L12 could give you even better temps. If that's the case, even I might save a bit... hehe.
> Capt, if you feel comfortable buying this kind of hardware from eBay, check it out, I saw it at 36.99. I bet you still can cancel that order from Amazon


Not impressed with the ITX30. Same issue with the GeminII, you have to mount it from the back of the MB, which means you would need to take the whole thing out. Plus according to this review, the numbers are all that great to go through that trouble:

http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?page=3&itemid=1248

I think AXP-100 and NH-L12 for sure are safe bets, one being cheaper than the other. We just need to get a Zalaman owner here to offer their opinion.


----------



## whoanelly

I just saw this video of the axp-100 muscle...not sure if its me being paranoid but the way this guy mounted it, would look like it would hit the PSU:


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> That board is SOLID! I have it and I don't regret getting it.
> Only complain, CPU 8-pin placement, almost right in the middle. You can remediate it with proper cable management.
> 
> Everything else is great, plus it has the Broadcom AC Wi-Fi adapter, it costs ~$60 by itself


Thanks bro! Wasn't sure if I should go ASUS ROG Impact, but since I'm not OC'ing, don't think I need it. I'll have to run fan splitter to run 2 fans on each header. I hear about how great ASUS fan Xpert control is, how's the fan PWM control? Really want this build to be as quiet as possible.

Man this CPU cooler **** is very frustrating. Many different reports from reviewers. The video posted a few pages back made the AXP-100 sound kinda loud compared to NH-L12, but yet I see reviews placing them very close and saying the AXP-100 is near silent. AS long as inside the case it is near silent while idle under PWM control, I'll be fine. I just don't want noise during normal operation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> We just need to get a Zalaman owner here to offer their opinion.


I hear the problem with the Zalaman is you have to mount it a certain direction for it to be effective. But reports are it won't fit that way on most MB's/Cases? Not sure.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Thanks bro! Wasn't sure if I should go ASUS ROG Impact, but since I'm not OC'ing, don't think I need it. I'll have to run fan splitter to run 2 fans on each header. I hear about how great ASUS fan Xpert control is, how's the fan PWM control? Really want this build to be as quiet as possible.
> 
> Man this CPU cooler **** is very frustrating. Many different reports from reviewers. The video posted a few pages back made the AXP-100 sound kinda loud compared to NH-L12, but yet I see reviews placing them very close and saying the AXP-100 is near silent. AS long as inside the case it is near silent while idle under PWM control, I'll be fine. I just don't want noise during normal operation.


Under normal operation it will be fine, any of the coolers that has been mentioned here will be. Under stress is the trick, which will do best noise/temps while controlled with PWM.

About the board, check out this review.
The reviewer praises the great fan control on the firmware that ASRock implemented. I used it and it's really neat, plus if you download the windows application it's even easier to set your custom fan curve









And yes, I know it's frustrating. This has been the most difficult part for me to decide, coolers and fans. With enough reading in two weeks, I knew which combination of MOBO, RAM, CPU and PSU I needed, but proper cooling has taken way longer lol.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Not impressed with the ITX30. Same issue with the GeminII, you have to mount it from the back of the MB, which means you would need to take the whole thing out. Plus according to this review, the numbers are all that great to go through that trouble:
> 
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?page=3&itemid=1248
> 
> I think AXP-100 and NH-L12 for sure are safe bets, one being cheaper than the other. We just need to get a Zalaman owner here to offer their opinion.


Hehe that's part of the excitement! lol!

I will think about getting the ITX30. Since CaptZombie will get the AXP-100 we can do comparisons









The AXP-100 is awesome and has a great fan. Maybe the ITX30 could use a fan with better cfm and who knows... all that copper starts making miracles lol.

That is only if I find it near or the same price of the AXP-100. An AXP-100 under $40 is an EXCELLENT price!


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I just saw this video of the axp-100 muscle...not sure if its me being paranoid but the way this guy mounted it, would look like it would hit the PSU:


Hmm, it could be, but probably not. I mean, you should be able to mount it without interfering with anything in the board.

You could measure the distance between the CPU socket on your board and the 119mm of the AXP-100, just to be sure


----------



## OCPG

For me, it's down to the NH-L12 vs AXP-100. I'd go NH-L12 if I could just confirm it will fit my board (Z87E-ITX).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> The max height in this case is ~90mm is impossible to put 93mm cooler, but u can use 15mm - 20mm x 120mm fans and NH-l12


Can you confirm it's really around 90mm?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Hmm, it could be, but probably not. I mean, you should be able to mount it without interfering with anything in the board.
> 
> You could measure the distance between the CPU socket on your board and the 119mm of the AXP-100, just to be sure


It fits on the Z87E-ITX like this:


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> For me, it's down to the NH-L12 vs AXP-100. I'd go NH-L12 if I could just confirm it will fit my board (Z87E-ITX).
> Can you confirm it's really around 90mm?


Hard to do photo with close case but i do this with another fan and open. Better if i say is ~86


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I just saw this video of the axp-100 muscle...not sure if its me being paranoid but the way this guy mounted it, would look like it would hit the PSU:


The way the guy placed it covers the PCI-e slot on an H61 board. I've seen other posts say the AXP-100 will fit without covering the PCI-e slot on a ASrock Z77e-i and the Z87e-i. I think you will be ok with the AXP-100.

Linus in his video was also using a Phanteks cooler.

I personally think this case has some design flaws in the cooler dept. If this case was just an inch or two taller it would solve a lot of issues with water and air cooling.

Again which was my issues earlier, why not release a new air cooler Silverstone? The NT06-mini or something that is smaller in size that would fit your HTPC cases plus this case since you are making a big push into the Steambox market.

I wish the rep Silverstone could come on here and answer some of these questions for us.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> Hard to do photo with close case but i do this with another fan and open. Better if i say is ~86


So are those the fans that come with the case? You have one on the NH-l12 and one on the side panel, they are both set to intake? Do they not make noise together like that? It doesnt look like the case could even close like that!

What did you put under the GPU if you are using the 2 15MM fans that came with the case?


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> So are those the fans that come with the case? You have one on the NH-l12 and one on the side panel, they are both set to intake? Do they not make noise together like that? It doesnt look like the case could even close like that!
> 
> What did you put under the GPU if you are using the 2 15MM fans that came with the case?


I put this second fun only for foto i no use this silverstone 120x15 mm, i use noctua 120x25mm on botom case and 1 silverstone. U must back and look my photos in this post.


----------



## whoanelly

OK so you do NOT have a fan mounted on top of the Noctura, you just used it for the photo to Show. In the background I see the lid, but it look like you DO have the 15MM attached on it, so it would sit above the Noctura?

You then took the 25MM Noctura fan and put it at the bottom of the case. This did not touch or get in the way for you GPU?

I think this is the cooler to get, at least for me. Nobody seems to sell the AXP in Canada, I have found it online on ebay for about 58USD (which is about 66 CDN). The noctura is $71 on newegg canada with $12 shipping. I might be able to ***** at customer service enough and get a free shipping coupon or something after I RMA the geminII

Will be great to see when Capt Zombie gets his AXP-100 and what his numbers are in this case.

So I would think we look at it like this:

AXP-100: cooler to get to replace stock and want quiet. OC'ing maybe not the best idea in this setup, but can use case 15MM side/top case fan and price is decent.

Noctura-NH-lL12: Premium cooling, Very quiet with great best temps and can OC. You need to remove the top 25MM fan it comes with, but you can still use the included 15MM side/top fan of the raven. (bonus of being able to use the removed 25MM in the GPU area.)

3rd choice seems to be tossup of Zalaman Quiet or ITX30 and even one vote (from this thread) for the GeminII. Not for OC'ing but to replace stock fan, and all of which are low enough to be able to use the side/top 15MM case fan...

Lower profile/normal sized ram is probably best and installed first to avoid cursing later


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> OK so you do NOT have a fan mounted on top of the Noctura, you just used it for the photo to Show. In the background I see the lid, but it look like you DO have the 15MM attached on it, so it would sit above the Noctura?
> 
> You then took the 25MM Noctura fan and put it at the bottom of the case. This did not touch or get in the way for you GPU?
> 
> I think this is the cooler to get, at least for me. Nobody seems to sell the AXP in Canada, I have found it online on ebay for about 58USD (which is about 66 CDN). The noctura is $71 on newegg canada with $12 shipping. I might be able to ***** at customer service enough and get a free shipping coupon or something after I RMA the geminII
> 
> Will be great to see when Capt Zombie gets his AXP-100 and what his numbers are in this case.
> 
> So I would think we look at it like this:
> 
> AXP-100: cooler to get to replace stock and want quiet. OC'ing maybe not the best idea in this setup, but can use case 15MM side/top case fan and price is decent.
> 
> Noctura-NH-lL12: Premium cooling, Very quiet with great best temps and can OC. You need to remove the top 25MM fan it comes with, but you can still use the included 15MM side/top fan of the raven. (bonus of being able to use the removed 25MM in the GPU area.)
> 
> 3rd choice seems to be tossup of Zalaman Quiet or ITX30 and even one vote (from this thread) for the GeminII. Not for OC'ing but to replace stock fan, and all of which are low enough to be able to use the side/top 15MM case fan...
> 
> Lower profile/normal sized ram is probably best and installed first to avoid cursing later


My system have 3 fans and Noctua L12 cooler

1. 92mm x 25mm Noctua stick to cooler
2. 120mm x 15mm Silverstone (adapter 5V) stick to top cover
3 120mm x 25mm Noctua stick to botom case (look manual there is 32mm free space) 5 mm free space left. That was one of reason why i buy NH-l12 this fan is perfect for case botom GPU cooling area (silverston is noisy).


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> My system have 3 fans and Noctua L12 cooler
> 
> 1. 92mm x 25mm Noctua stick to cooler
> 2. 120mm x 15mm Silverstone (adapter 5V) stick to top cover
> 3 120mm x 25mm Noctua stick to botom case (look manual there is 32mm free space) 5 mm free space left. That was one of reason why i buy NH-l12 this fan is perfect for case botom GPU cooling area (silverston is noisy).


Thats awesome, thanks for this! So the 15MM silverstones are noisy? hmm to bad. I will try with both, one on the top/side and the other below the GPU along with the Noctura 120x 25MM.

I cant remember, did you overclock? Why did you use the 5v adapter for the top fan? I though the noctura comes with a Y splitter for the CPU fan

In Newegg Canada, the Noctura is actually a few dollars cheaper than the NT06!


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Thats awesome, thanks for this! So the 15MM silverstones are noisy? hmm to bad. I will try with both, one on the top/side and the other below the GPU along with the Noctura 120x 25MM.
> 
> I cant remember, did you overclock? Why did you use the 5v adapter for the top fan? I though the noctura comes with a Y splitter for the CPU fan
> 
> In Newegg Canada, the Noctura is actually a few dollars cheaper than the NT06!


I no OC a have i5 4570. I use adapter because silverstone is noisy and i no have diffrent similar 15mm fan to case cover in future i buy better.


----------



## OCPG

Man I really want the NH-L12. Seems the bottom fan is extremely quiet, even better than AXP-100. The question for mounting on Z87E-ITX in this case seems to be, will it clear at this area:

Note: This is an NCASE M1


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Man I really want the NH-L12. Seems the bottom fan is extremely quiet, even better than AXP-100. The question for mounting on Z87E-ITX in this case seems to be, will it clear at this area:
> 
> Note: This is an NCASE M1


I also wanted the NH-L12 but with my mobo I'd have to bend the heat pipes a little bit. I didn't want to mess with doing that.

Hoping the AXP is gd, if not I might look at swapping mobo out if it comes down to it.

I'm not a fan of a lot of noise so ill report back for sure how this fares. I'm using this setup in the living room as a gaming machine.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Man I really want the NH-L12. Seems the bottom fan is extremely quiet, even better than AXP-100. The question for mounting on Z87E-ITX in this case seems to be, will it clear at this area:
> 
> Note: This is an NCASE M1


It should fit in the RVZ with that orientation as in the photo, in the RVZ there is about 12mm between the edge of the board and the side of the case there.......


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> Hard to do photo with close case but i do this with another fan and open. Better if i say is ~86


This looks really good!


----------



## Mariolillo

I think this would be the best way to mount a NH-L12 on a Z87E-ITX



That is a different case, of course. All the pictures are on Hardforum thread.

I think the trick with this heatsink would be that the fan ends perfectly aligned with the case vent. Otherwise it could make some noise / not do the best cooling it can.

Edit: Having the case fan only throwing air to the heatsink would be a problem?... Maybe not, as Silverstone recommends NT06-Pro which goes without fan...


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> I think the trick with this heatsink would be that the fan ends perfectly aligned with the case vent. Otherwise it could make some noise / not do the best cooling it can.
> 
> Edit: Having the case fan only throwing air to the heatsink would be a problem?... Maybe not, as Silverstone recommends NT06-Pro which goes without fan...


Maybe the AXP-100 would work better because it has top fan blowing down, and can keep the side fan as intake for positive air? Not sure how running the NH-L12 with bottom fan blowing down on MB, and side panel as intake would perform. Hmm...


----------



## Cheese Cake

Someone is going to start doing a custom loop in this case, I might end up doing it lol. Need a new card since my 6970 is a double 8pin @[email protected]


----------



## CaptainZombie

Linus using the AXP-100 in a different case + he placed a Noctua fan on it.


----------



## RDilux

Since i have a arctic xtreme 3 cooler on my gpu the gpu fans serve as intake with a extra 120mm fan on the side but where the cpu fan mount is that is an pull so hot air will come out from that fan
The reason i did that it keeps the gpu much cooler instead of 80c to 64c but my cpu gets hotter 71c instead of 55c what is a good trade off still i need to figure out how to keep both cool maybe a watercooler for the cpu instead of the noctua nh l12 this is an issue i need to fix
Btw gpu us now r9 290 instead of the gtx 760


----------



## xXMaGNuSXx

Just wanted to drop in and say hello. After pouring through the whole thread, I built the following machine:

Case: SilverStone RVZ01B
PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G
MB: ASRock Z87E-ITX
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS 8900 Quiet Edition
RAM: Patriot Viper 3 16GB DDR3 1600 (only used one module due to CPU heatsink clearance issues).
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE250BW
HD: Seagate ST2000DX001 2TB
GPU: MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC

Here are a couple of notes:

1. My CPU overheats with the stock cooler with temps reaching over 81C, when burning it in with Furmark CPU burning tool. After installing the Zalman 8900, my temps at load never reached over 70C. It averages about 55-60C when gaming. I imagine, if I installed another slim fan (<23mm or less) in the side case above the Zalman 8900, it would be slightly cooler. The Zalman 8900 was a steal at $34 and it's cooling capabilities made it a better buy than the M4 ($75+) and the NT06 PRO ($58).

2. Full height DIMM modules present issues with aftermarket heatsinks/coolers with my motherboard's configuration. I couldn't fit the Silverstone NT06 Pro, the Cooler Master GeminII M4 and the Zalman CNPS 8900 Quiet Edition. Since the DIMM modules were from a previous build, I couldn't return them and get regular height DIMM modules. I finally bit the bullet and removed one of my DIMM modules to get the Zalman 8900 to fit. I now only have 8GB of RAM instead of 16GB.

3. I configured both stock Silverstone fans as intake fans to the GPU (Had Corsair SP120 but they were too loud at full speed). However, the fan splitter cable didn't work too well, and only one fan worked (my ASRock Z87E--ITX only has one chassis fan port). I imagine, this is due to the fan splitter being a PWM fan (4 pin) splitter while the stock fans are only 3 pins. I had to pick up a 3 pin fan splitter at my local Micro Center to get both fans working. I also installed Corsair SP120 High Performance fans in the same positions, but neither the stock Silverstone fans nor the Corsair SP120 (both at full speed), could cool my GPU enough. I'm still getting over 81C on my GPU at max settings with a 1920 x 1200 res/monitor. I'm still troubleshooting this.

4. The case didn't come with any screws to mount the GPU support bracket.

5. I wish the removable side panel had a support brace in order to support an LCD monitor when the case in the horizontal position. The Alienware X51s had no problems supporting a monitor but with this case, I'm afraid to put a monitor on top while it's in the horizontal position. Luckily, I use my in the vertical position. Anyone use theirs in the horizontal position and have their monitor sitting on top of the case?

6. I wish the case had a removal section on the GPU and PSU side panel under the motherboard area. This would've come handy for installing CPU heatsink brackets without having to remove the motherboard everytime I had to test and install third party heatsinks and coolers.

7. The screws to mount the Zalman to the rear support bracket were a pain to secure, since the heatsink gets in the way. You either have to angle your bit or get a low profile 90 degree screw driver to screw it in.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXMaGNuSXx*
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and say hello. After pouring through the whole thread, I built the following machine:
> 
> Case: SilverStone RVZ01B
> PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G
> MB: ASRock Z87E-ITX
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
> CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS 8900 Quiet Edition
> RAM: Patriot Viper 3 16GB DDR3 1600 (only used one module due to CPU heatsink clearance issues).
> SSD: SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE250BW
> HD: Seagate ST2000DX001 2TB
> GPU: MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC
> 
> Here are a couple of notes:
> 
> 1. My CPU overheats with the stock cooler with temps reaching over 81C, when burning it in with Furmark CPU burning tool. After installing the Zalman 8900, my temps at load never reached over 70C. It averages about 55-60C when gaming. I imagine, if I installed another slim fan (<23mm or less) in the side case above the Zalman 8900, it would be slightly cooler. The Zalman 8900 was a steal at $34 and it's cooling capabilities made it a better buy than the M4 ($75+) and the NT06 PRO ($58).
> 
> 2. Full height DIMM modules present issues with aftermarket heatsinks/coolers with my motherboard's configuration. I couldn't fit the Silverstone NT06 Pro, the Cooler Master GeminII M4 and the Zalman CNPS 8900 Quiet Edition. Since the DIMM modules were from a previous build, I couldn't return them and get regular height DIMM modules. I finally bit the bullet and removed one of my DIMM modules to get the Zalman 8900 to fit. I now only have 8GB of RAM instead of 16GB.
> 
> 3. I configured both stock Silverstone fans as intake fans to the GPU (Had Corsair SP120 but they were too loud at full speed). However, the fan splitter cable didn't work too well, and only one fan worked (my ASRock Z87E--ITX only has one chassis fan port). I imagine, this is due to the fan splitter being a PWM fan (4 pin) splitter while the stock fans are only 3 pins. I had to pick up a 3 pin fan splitter at my local Micro Center to get both fans working. I also installed Corsair SP120 High Performance fans in the same positions, but neither the stock Silverstone fans nor the Corsair SP120 (both at full speed), could cool my GPU enough. I'm still getting over 81C on my GPU at max settings with a 1920 x 1200 res/monitor. I'm still troubleshooting this.
> 
> 4. The case didn't come with any screws to mount the GPU support bracket.
> 
> 5. I wish the removable side panel had a support brace in order to support an LCD monitor when the case in the horizontal position. The Alienware X51s had no problems supporting a monitor but with this case, I'm afraid to put a monitor on top while it's in the horizontal position. Luckily, I use my in the vertical position. Anyone use theirs in the horizontal position and have their monitor sitting on top of the case?
> 
> 6. I wish the case had a removal section on the GPU and PSU side panel under the motherboard area. This would've come handy for installing CPU heatsink brackets without having to remove the motherboard everytime I had to test and install third party heatsinks and coolers.
> 
> 7. The screws to mount the Zalman to the rear support bracket were a pain to secure, since the heatsink gets in the way. You either have to angle your bit or get a low profile 90 degree screw driver to screw it in.


Welcome and thanks for posting your build and tips. Any pics to share?

How's the system running with one stick of RAM?

That is a great idea about having a removable section under the mobo for the bracket. It was a royal pain having to take everything apart just to get to the back of the motherboard.

There are several issues with this case for sure and I hope that Silverstone takes these ideas back to the drawing board for the next revision because I can see someone like Corsair taking this case design and making it fit air and water coolers even if it is a bit bigger say at 20L. The Bolt II is the same size as this case and it is designed to be more flexible.

If this case doesn't work out again for me depending on how the cooling goes this time with an air cooler, I may consider looking at the Node 304 or Silverstone SG08-Lite. The 250D was nice, but I felt like it was too big of a case for ITX. I'm praying that the temps with the AXP-100 are good and it doesn't heat up the case since I have exp using the water cooling in this before.


----------



## Bureaucromancer

Does anyone have an update on the feasibility of cramming in an H75?

It looks like it might be doable, but I've yet to get my hands on one of these cases...


----------



## Cheese Cake

It's doable but only without a GPU and using onboard video, the GPU will be blocking the tubing. I've tested it with a 240mm rad I had laying around


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bureaucromancer*
> 
> Does anyone have an update on the feasibility of cramming in an H75?
> 
> It looks like it might be doable, but I've yet to get my hands on one of these cases...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheese Cake*
> 
> It's doable but only without a GPU and using onboard video, the GPU will be blocking the tubing. I've tested it with a 240mm rad I had laying around


I had the H60 crammed in here with a full size GTX770 GPU, you just have to twist the tubing around on top of the motherboard and use the slim fan that came with the case.

I think the H75 is the H60 with 2 fans and the round style pump


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXMaGNuSXx*
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and say hello. After pouring through the whole thread, I built the following machine:
> 
> Case: SilverStone RVZ01B
> PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G
> MB: ASRock Z87E-ITX
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
> CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS 8900 Quiet Edition
> RAM: Patriot Viper 3 16GB DDR3 1600 (only used one module due to CPU heatsink clearance issues).
> SSD: SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE250BW
> HD: Seagate ST2000DX001 2TB
> GPU: MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC
> 
> Here are a couple of notes:
> 
> 1. My CPU overheats with the stock cooler with temps reaching over 81C, when burning it in with Furmark CPU burning tool. After installing the Zalman 8900, my temps at load never reached over 70C. It averages about 55-60C when gaming. I imagine, if I installed another slim fan (<23mm or less) in the side case above the Zalman 8900, it would be slightly cooler. The Zalman 8900 was a steal at $34 and it's cooling capabilities made it a better buy than the M4 ($75+) and the NT06 PRO ($58).
> 
> 2. Full height DIMM modules present issues with aftermarket heatsinks/coolers with my motherboard's configuration. I couldn't fit the Silverstone NT06 Pro, the Cooler Master GeminII M4 and the Zalman CNPS 8900 Quiet Edition. Since the DIMM modules were from a previous build, I couldn't return them and get regular height DIMM modules. I finally bit the bullet and removed one of my DIMM modules to get the Zalman 8900 to fit. I now only have 8GB of RAM instead of 16GB.
> 
> 3. I configured both stock Silverstone fans as intake fans to the GPU (Had Corsair SP120 but they were too loud at full speed). However, the fan splitter cable didn't work too well, and only one fan worked (my ASRock Z87E--ITX only has one chassis fan port). I imagine, this is due to the fan splitter being a PWM fan (4 pin) splitter while the stock fans are only 3 pins. I had to pick up a 3 pin fan splitter at my local Micro Center to get both fans working. I also installed Corsair SP120 High Performance fans in the same positions, but neither the stock Silverstone fans nor the Corsair SP120 (both at full speed), could cool my GPU enough. I'm still getting over 81C on my GPU at max settings with a 1920 x 1200 res/monitor. I'm still troubleshooting this.
> 
> 4. The case didn't come with any screws to mount the GPU support bracket.
> 
> 5. I wish the removable side panel had a support brace in order to support an LCD monitor when the case in the horizontal position. The Alienware X51s had no problems supporting a monitor but with this case, I'm afraid to put a monitor on top while it's in the horizontal position. Luckily, I use my in the vertical position. Anyone use theirs in the horizontal position and have their monitor sitting on top of the case?
> 
> 6. I wish the case had a removal section on the GPU and PSU side panel under the motherboard area. This would've come handy for installing CPU heatsink brackets without having to remove the motherboard everytime I had to test and install third party heatsinks and coolers.
> 
> 7. The screws to mount the Zalman to the rear support bracket were a pain to secure, since the heatsink gets in the way. You either have to angle your bit or get a low profile 90 degree screw driver to screw it in.


How are the noise levels with the Zalaman? The price is very decent on this cooler which might make it a good choice. It would also be interesting to see if you did install another slim fan on the side to see if your CPU temps would be lower, but at 55-60 degrees that seems acceptable, especially if the noise level is decent...who knows, you might be able to shave 2-3 degrees with the addition on the side fan to really up the positive pressure...

I like the idea of the AXP-100 pair with a Noctura fan

I think it would just be a safe bet if people would stick with normal/slim profile ram on this box (since it is a SLIM case) and go easy on the OC if at all, but to each their own. My intention for this box was to be a console replacement/media hub in the living room.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Welcome and thanks for posting your build and tips. Any pics to share?
> 
> How's the system running with one stick of RAM?
> 
> That is a great idea about having a removable section under the mobo for the bracket. It was a royal pain having to take everything apart just to get to the back of the motherboard.
> 
> There are several issues with this case for sure and I hope that Silverstone takes these ideas back to the drawing board for the next revision because I can see someone like Corsair taking this case design and making it fit air and water coolers even if it is a bit bigger say at 20L. The Bolt II is the same size as this case and it is designed to be more flexible.
> 
> If this case doesn't work out again for me depending on how the cooling goes this time with an air cooler, I may consider looking at the Node 304 or Silverstone SG08-Lite. The 250D was nice, but I felt like it was too big of a case for ITX. I'm praying that the temps with the AXP-100 are good and it doesn't heat up the case since I have exp using the water cooling in this before.


SG05


----------



## Cheese Cake

Damn, I might end up getting a H100i or something along the 240mm rad AIO's to replace the LP air cooler I got for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I had the H60 crammed in here with a full size GTX770 GPU, you just have to twist the tubing around on top of the motherboard and use the slim fan that came with the case.
> 
> I think the H75 is the H60 with 2 fans and the round style pump


----------



## CaptainZombie

Here's a youtube vid on a build that was posted 2 weeks ago.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> SG05


SG05 is cute, but I'd like to have a little bit more room to work with so the SG08 is intriguing.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> SG05 is cute, but I'd like to have a little bit more room to work with so the SG08 is intriguing.


Aside from native support for a second 2.5" drive, they are actually capable of holding the same gear for the most part...... I've owned both, and sold the SG08 to @stickg1 as it was to large for what it actually was meant for in my eyes. So I kept the SG05


----------



## NsLm1

I wonder what the best cooling solution for the graphics card would be. I've got a MSI Gaming 290 with the Twin Frozr, but it can't handle furmark at baseclock without going to 95C and throttling and it does sound hairdryer-y. I have two 120 mm Noctua NF-S12A PWM fans as intakes, which are meant for case ventilation. There is a 4mm gap between the card and the fans. The case is horizontally oriented with about 2 cm to spare in height while storing it in my TV-bench

I was thinking about the following options:

-Replacing one or both fans with Noctua NF-F12:s which are designed with focus air flow for heatsink and radiator purposes. I was thinking if they could reduce the need of the Twin Frozr -fans, so I could run them on a low RPM under load. I'm not sure whether it would work.

-Buying an aftermarket cooler for the card (Arctic Accelero Xtreme III or IV for example). It has been said that these offer better performance and noise than the stock cooler, but I'm not sure if it is much better than the Twin Frozr

-Getting a AIO or DIY watercooling system. I'm not sure if it is cost-effective at all to get one of these but if it would be quiet and cool maybe it would be fine. I'm also worried if the gap under the case would be enough for radiator ventilation.

I'd like to be able to run the card without throttling, but also without much noise and preferably close to silent when idle. Is it at all possible with this case?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NsLm1*
> 
> I wonder what the best cooling solution for the graphics card would be. I've got a MSI Gaming 290 with the Twin Frozr, but it can't handle furmark at baseclock without going to 95C and throttling and it does sound hairdryer-y. I have two 120 mm Noctua NF-S12A PWM fans as intakes, which are meant for case ventilation. There is a 4mm gap between the card and the fans. The case is horizontally oriented with about 2 cm to spare in height while storing it in my TV-bench
> 
> I was thinking about the following options:
> 
> -Replacing one or both fans with Noctua NF-F12:s which are designed with focus air flow for heatsink and radiator purposes. I was thinking if they could reduce the need of the Twin Frozr -fans, so I could run them on a low RPM under load. I'm not sure whether it would work.
> 
> -Buying an aftermarket cooler for the card (Arctic Accelero Xtreme III or IV for example). It has been said that these offer better performance and noise than the stock cooler, but I'm not sure if it is much better than the Twin Frozr
> 
> -Getting a AIO or DIY watercooling system. I'm not sure if it is cost-effective at all to get one of these but if it would be quiet and cool maybe it would be fine. I'm also worried if the gap under the case would be enough for radiator ventilation.
> 
> I'd like to be able to run the card without throttling, but also without much noise and preferably close to silent when idle. Is it at all possible with this case?


First of all, you shouldn't use furmark for any GPU loading, it has a tendency to really overvolt a card. Instead of furmark, go download unigine valley 1.0 for free and have it set to loop the benchmark. It's a much more realistic use, and it won't fry your already way to hot card to begin with.

Then let us know how it did.
Personally, I wouldn't run any of the AMD R9 series cards as air cooled, even in a full size case, let alone a mini case, only liquid. They are just too hot running even with a non-reference cooler. But that's just my opinion.

If your going to be gaming with the card, then play some of your games also and see how it does temp wise.

There will be enough air for a radiator setup in the horizontal position, but remember, in the horizontal layout, it increases the temps for the rest of the hardware versus vertical.


----------



## NsLm1

In Unigine Valley XHD it runs at 90C when stuffing coasters under the legs of the case until the top cover touches the top of my tv-bench slot and it goes to 95C and starts to throttle with the stock feet for the case.

How noisy would a watercooling system be?


----------



## Nerix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> The case fan which is delivered with the RVZ01 is bigger than 15mm?
> 
> On the silverstone homepage they only state the diameter (120mm)...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> Yes is 120x15mm fans. They remove this fans and sale no longer because is noisy or bad i dont know i read this in russian forum


So is it confirmed that the included case fans just have a height of 15mm (instead of 25)? In that case I don´t have to order smaller ones.

But I am wondering a bit, because many people complained about no beeing able to operate the case fan (when the CPU-cooler is too big) and instead suggested to use one with a height of 15mm...


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> So is it confirmed that the included case fans just have a height of 15mm (instead of 25)? In that case I don´t have to order smaller ones.
> 
> But I am wondering a bit, because many people complained about no beeing able to operate the case fan (when the CPU-cooler is too big) and instead suggested to use one with a height of 15mm...


Yes, the case included 2 120x 15MM fans. Out of box one is installed under the GPU area, the other is above where the CPU would go.

Yes you have to pay attention to the height of your cooler. If you use the NT06 Pro, you will NOT be able to use the case fan above it. If you use the NT-l12 you will NOT be able to use the 25MM fan the cooler comes with, however you CAN use the case 15MM fan. You could then use the Noctura 25MM fan in the GPU area.

Personally I would use 2 fans in the GPU area. Seems you CAN use 25MM fans down there.

The consensus for good cooling options are:

AXP-100/muscle (small with decent numbers can use 15MM fan above)
Noctura NH-l12 (great performance at premium. Cant use included 25MM fan, but CAN use case 15MM fan)

2 Members have also reported good temps with:

Zalaman 8900 Quiet (member reported 55-60 degrees Temps during game play no OC'ed without use of fan above, can probably get better temps if one was used
Coolermaster GeminII S4


----------



## whoanelly

OK, I pulled the trigger on the AXP-100 Muscle, based on this review:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?288480-Thermalright-AXP-100-Muscle

You can find it on ebay here:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Thermalright-AXP-100-MUSCLE-CPU-Heatsink-for-Intel-LGA-/191116121459?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item2c7f689573&_uhb=1

only three left though!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> OK, I pulled the trigger on the AXP-100 Muscle, based on this review:
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?288480-Thermalright-AXP-100-Muscle
> 
> You can find it on ebay here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Thermalright-AXP-100-MUSCLE-CPU-Heatsink-for-Intel-LGA-/191116121459?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item2c7f689573&_uhb=1
> 
> only three left though!


My AXP-100 should be here tomorrow and case/PSU on Wed. Ill post some pics of the AXP tom.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> My AXP-100 should be here tomorrow and case/PSU on Wed. Ill post some pics of the AXP tom.


What are you doing about the Case fans/config?

I found a 120 x 20MM fan on ebay that I ordered. Im going to put the 2 15's by the GPU, then use the 20 for the top. Hopefully the 15's wont be to noisy...

Im still waiting on my GPU and Blue Ray drive...I ordered the Blue Ray from China on Ebay. You'll probably have yours up and running before I get everything...I look forward to your pics/results!


----------



## Nerix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> The consensus for good cooling options are:
> 
> AXP-100/muscle (small with decent numbers can use 15MM fan above)
> Noctura NH-l12 (great performance at premium. Cant use included 25MM fan, but CAN use case 15MM fan)
> 
> 2 Members have also reported good temps with:
> 
> Zalaman 8900 Quiet (member reported 55-60 degrees Temps during game play no OC'ed without use of fan above, can probably get better temps if one was used
> Coolermaster GeminII S4


Thx for clarifying.

Any thoughts on this cooler? *Scythe Big Shuriken 2* (125 x 135 x 58): http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/cpu-kuehler/big-shuriken-2.html
Some tests are quite positive about it.

A *short summary* about viable cooler options, after reading this thread and a few reports:


*Noctua NH-L12*
128 x 150 x 66mm (66mm with one fan, 93mm with two)
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=46&lng=en
_The 150mm seems quite a lot. No problems regarding that measurement?_
*Thermalright AXP-100 (Muscle?)*
119 x 105 x 58mm
http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/axp-100_muscle.html?panel=1
Review: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermalright-AXP-100-CPU-Cooler-Review/1758
*Zalaman CNPS 8900 quiet*
120 x 120 x 60mm
_I have read some posts that the montage is quite difficult and that there can be problems with accessing the RAM; regarding the review below, the cooler is quite loud_
Review: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Zalman-CNPS8900-Extreme-CPU-Cooler-Review/1536/8
*GeminII M4*
137 x 122 x 59mm
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3091 ;
Review: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1278-page5.html (the Scythe shall have a better cooling performance, s. page 6)
*Scythe Big Shuriken 2 RevB*
125 x 135 x 58mm
http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/cpu-kuehler/big-shuriken-2.html

*Possible, but not recommandable:*
*Silverstone NT06-Pro*
140 x 139 mm x 82mm
Very tight fit: 




*Corsair H60*, very tight fit, if at all: 




Right now I am leaning towards the Scythe Big Shuriken or the Thermalright AXP100. But the Shuriken probably has the bette cooling performance, as the heatsink is bigger? So difficult









My system so far:
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($227.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($136.97 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($114.00 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($64.99 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card ($249.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply ($69.36 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1078.28
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-03-31 11:14 EDT-0400)_


----------



## spackle

I'm thinking of building one of these with an MSI 760 ITX, and have a question for anyone who's already done so. I'm planning on installing a 2.5" SSD and a 2.5" 750G WD Black, and would really like to give them both some airflow -- with the short 760 installed, is there enough room left under the graphics card bracket to (vertically) mount a pair of 2.5" drives over the front 120mm intake?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Aside from native support for a second 2.5" drive, they are actually capable of holding the same gear for the most part...... I've owned both, and sold the SG08 to @stickg1 as it was to large for what it actually was meant for in my eyes. So I kept the SG05


I don't blame you, the SG05 is a nice little power house of a case and very compact.

To play it safe I'd probably go with the SG08-lite or the Node 304 just to have a bit more room. That's if I don't get the RVZ01 to work work out, but I know I will this time. I was thinking of getting a laptop HDD, 1TB and using that in here instead of my regular 3.5 inch 1 TB so that way it saves on some space.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> What are you doing about the Case fans/config?
> 
> I found a 120 x 20MM fan on ebay that I ordered. Im going to put the 2 15's by the GPU, then use the 20 for the top. Hopefully the 15's wont be to noisy...
> 
> Im still waiting on my GPU and Blue Ray drive...I ordered the Blue Ray from China on Ebay. You'll probably have yours up and running before I get everything...I look forward to your pics/results!


I am going to go with the same setup that I had last month with this case. The 2x Corsair AF120's blowing air into the GPU and then the 15mm on the side panel blowing air down to the motherboard. With the AXP-100, I might be able to get a 25mm fan on the side panel I think, so I could try that too.

I was considering looking at the Noctua fans though, albeit being ugly, if they are better than the Corsair's and help with reducing noise and better air flow I'm all for that.

I'd love to see some custom cooling options in this case. Even cooling the CPU could be done here better than the AIO because you can control the lengths of the tubing.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I don't blame you, the SG05 is a nice little power house of a case and very compact.
> 
> To play it safe I'd probably go with the SG08-lite or the Node 304 just to have a bit more room. That's if I don't get the RVZ01 to work work out, but I know I will this time. I was thinking of getting a laptop HDD, 1TB and using that in here instead of my regular 3.5 inch 1 TB so that way it saves on some space.
> I am going to go with the same setup that I had last month with this case. The 2x Corsair AF120's blowing air into the GPU and then the 15mm on the side panel blowing air down to the motherboard. With the AXP-100, I might be able to get a 25mm fan on the side panel I think, so I could try that too.
> 
> I was considering looking at the Noctua fans though, albeit being ugly, if they are better than the Corsair's and help with reducing noise and better air flow I'm all for that.
> 
> I'd love to see some custom cooling options in this case. Even cooling the CPU could be done here better than the AIO because you can control the lengths of the tubing.


I ordered a prolimatech fan for testing. If they are as good as I've read, I'm gonna get two more right away. They should do well on the gpu and cpu, plus they are 15mm which is better in the RVZ01.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> Thx for clarifying.
> 
> Any thoughts on this cooler? *Scythe Big Shuriken 2* (125 x 135 x 58): http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/cpu-kuehler/big-shuriken-2.html
> Some tests are quite positive about it.
> 
> A *short summary* about viable cooler options, after reading this thread and a few reports:
> 
> 
> *Noctua NH-L12*
> 128 x 150 x 66mm (66mm with one fan, 93mm with two)
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=46&lng=en
> _The 150mm seems quite a lot. No problems regarding that measurement?_
> *Thermalright AXP-100 (Muscle?)*
> 119 x 105 x 58mm
> http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/axp-100_muscle.html?panel=1
> Review: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermalright-AXP-100-CPU-Cooler-Review/1758
> *Zalaman CNPS 8900 quiet*
> 120 x 120 x 60mm
> _I have read some posts that the montage is quite difficult and that there can be problems with accessing the RAM; regarding the review below, the cooler is quite loud_
> Review: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Zalman-CNPS8900-Extreme-CPU-Cooler-Review/1536/8
> *GeminII M4*
> 137 x 122 x 59mm
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3091 ;
> Review: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1278-page5.html (the Scythe shall have a better cooling performance, s. page 6)
> *Scythe Big Shuriken 2 RevB*
> 125 x 135 x 58mm
> http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/cpu-kuehler/big-shuriken-2.html
> 
> *Possible, but not recommandable:*
> *Silverstone NT06-Pro*
> 140 x 139 mm x 82mm
> Very tight fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Corsair H60*, very tight fit, if at all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I am leaning towards the Scythe Big Shuriken or the Thermalright AXP100. But the Shuriken probably has the bette cooling performance, as the heatsink is bigger? So difficult


Honestly, the cooling was the most difficult choice for this build.

With all of these, getting to the RAM will be difficult (not just the Zalaman), you will need to remove the heat sink no matter which one you go with. I think its safe to say the Lower profile/Standard sized memory would be a must unless running water cooled or stock fan. This is why I didn't go with the GeminII in the end as you fasten the cooler from the back of the MB, you would have to take everything apart if you need to make a change to ram/cpu. One user here stated that he was happy with the temps and said it was quieter than his Xbox One.

The Shruken looks good, but may end up hitting the PCI riser (could be MB specific). The numbers do look good on that one and the fan looks decent.

I really liked the Noctura and has been validated here with proof by at least 2 people...price was the only thing that stopped me, but you would get a 25MM fan out of it to stick in your GPU area.

The Zalaman Quiet was also tempting, but it reminds me to much of a stock cooler, so its more about noise than temps that worry me. One poster said he got 55-60 degrees on the Quiet, but didnt say much about the noise.

I think the Shruken/GeminII/AXP-100 are going to perform similar to each other in terms of temps or at least within a few degrees of each other and will still be better than stock, plus you have the benefit of swapping out the fans on them.


----------



## CaptainZombie

UPS dropped by to drop off some movies and look at what shows up a day early. I wish that Amazon would of not charged $130 for the 450W PSU or else I would ordered the RVZ01 and PSU from there too, they would of showed up today instead of Wednesday. That is insane they are charging $30 more than everyone else is.

Here are some pics of the AXP-100 Muscle, it looks great. Sorry for the crappy phone pics.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> Thx for clarifying.
> 
> Any thoughts on this cooler? *Scythe Big Shuriken 2* (125 x 135 x 58): http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/cpu-kuehler/big-shuriken-2.html
> Some tests are quite positive about it.
> 
> A *short summary* about viable cooler options, after reading this thread and a few reports:
> 
> 
> *Noctua NH-L12*
> 128 x 150 x 66mm (66mm with one fan, 93mm with two)
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=46&lng=en
> _The 150mm seems quite a lot. No problems regarding that measurement?_
> *Thermalright AXP-100 (Muscle?)*
> 119 x 105 x 58mm
> http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/axp-100_muscle.html?panel=1
> Review: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermalright-AXP-100-CPU-Cooler-Review/1758
> *Zalaman CNPS 8900 quiet*
> 120 x 120 x 60mm
> _I have read some posts that the montage is quite difficult and that there can be problems with accessing the RAM; regarding the review below, the cooler is quite loud_
> Review: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Zalman-CNPS8900-Extreme-CPU-Cooler-Review/1536/8
> *GeminII M4*
> 137 x 122 x 59mm
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3091 ;
> Review: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1278-page5.html (the Scythe shall have a better cooling performance, s. page 6)
> *Scythe Big Shuriken 2 RevB*
> 125 x 135 x 58mm
> http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/cpu-kuehler/big-shuriken-2.html
> 
> *Possible, but not recommandable:*
> *Silverstone NT06-Pro*
> 140 x 139 mm x 82mm
> Very tight fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Corsair H60*, very tight fit, if at all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I am leaning towards the Scythe Big Shuriken or the Thermalright AXP100. But the Shuriken probably has the bette cooling performance, as the heatsink is bigger? So difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system so far:
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($227.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($136.97 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($114.00 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($64.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card ($249.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($84.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply ($69.36 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1078.28
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-03-31 11:14 EDT-0400)_


Have you found a good review?
I only found this review.

Looks good, but I haven't seen it below $50 anywhere


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> UPS dropped by to drop off some movies and look at what shows up a day early. I wish that Amazon would of not charged $130 for the 450W PSU or else I would ordered the RVZ01 and PSU from there too, they would of showed up today instead of Wednesday. That is insane they are charging $30 more than everyone else is.
> 
> Here are some pics of the AXP-100 Muscle, it looks great. Sorry for the crappy phone pics.


That looks sweet!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> Thx for clarifying.
> 
> Any thoughts on this cooler? *Scythe Big Shuriken 2* (125 x 135 x 58): http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/cpu-kuehler/big-shuriken-2.html
> Some tests are quite positive about it.
> 
> A *short summary* about viable cooler options, after reading this thread and a few reports:
> 
> 
> *Noctua NH-L12*
> 128 x 150 x 66mm (66mm with one fan, 93mm with two)
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=46&lng=en
> _The 150mm seems quite a lot. No problems regarding that measurement?_
> *Thermalright AXP-100 (Muscle?)*
> 119 x 105 x 58mm
> http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/axp-100_muscle.html?panel=1
> Review: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermalright-AXP-100-CPU-Cooler-Review/1758
> *Zalaman CNPS 8900 quiet*
> 120 x 120 x 60mm
> _I have read some posts that the montage is quite difficult and that there can be problems with accessing the RAM; regarding the review below, the cooler is quite loud_
> Review: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Zalman-CNPS8900-Extreme-CPU-Cooler-Review/1536/8
> *GeminII M4*
> 137 x 122 x 59mm
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=3091 ;
> Review: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1278-page5.html (the Scythe shall have a better cooling performance, s. page 6)
> *Scythe Big Shuriken 2 RevB*
> 125 x 135 x 58mm
> http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/cpu-kuehler/big-shuriken-2.html
> 
> *Possible, but not recommandable:*
> *Silverstone NT06-Pro*
> 140 x 139 mm x 82mm
> Very tight fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Corsair H60*, very tight fit, if at all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I am leaning towards the Scythe Big Shuriken or the Thermalright AXP100. But the Shuriken probably has the bette cooling performance, as the heatsink is bigger? So difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system so far:
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($227.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($136.97 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($114.00 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($64.99 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card ($249.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($84.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply ($69.36 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1078.28
> _(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
> _(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-03-31 11:14 EDT-0400)_


Scythe Big Shuriken 2 RevB looks like a great cooler, just make sure it'll fit your mobo and doesn't block the PCI-e slot. The problem is that it blocked mine so it wasn't one I could go with. I was looking at this originally and the Noctua NH-L12, but my stupid motherboard messed that up on me due to how close the PCI-e slot was to the CPU socket.

I'd be very careful with that H60, I had a hell of a time getting it to sit properly and the tubing also kinked towards the rad. I'd be worried over time of a possible leak.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> That looks sweet!


Thanks,







Now I need to find out if this fan sucks, am I able to place a different fan on here. The manual says that other 120mm fans will fit and on their site, but this looks like a 92/100mm fan. I have to do some investigating on that.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Scythe Big Shuriken 2 RevB looks like a great cooler, just make sure it'll fit your mobo and doesn't block the PCI-e slot. The problem is that it blocked mine so it wasn't one I could go with. I was looking at this originally and the Noctua NH-L12, but my stupid motherboard messed that up on me due to how close the PCI-e slot was to the CPU socket.
> 
> I'd be very careful with that H60, I had a hell of a time getting it to sit properly and the tubing also kinked towards the rad. I'd be worried over time of a possible leak.
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to find out if this fan sucks, am I able to place a different fan on here. The manual says that other 120mm fans will fit and on their site, but this looks like a 92/100mm fan. I have to do some investigating on that.


that does look sweeeeeeeet! I've read similar regarding changing the fan...shoot, I should have booked marked it but I think I remember reading that they put a larger fan on it actually made it a bit worse due to the positioning of it on top of the fins or something along those lines. I think if its within a few degrees of the NHL-12 and is quiet to boot than this may be the the cooler to get at stock speeds.


----------



## CaptainZombie

While I wait for the case and psu to show up, I decided to place the AXP-100 on the ASRock Z77E-I. I get all the pillars on the mobo, then I try to place the first mounting bracket on the mobo and I run into a problem. The first mounting bracket actually hits a transistor cap. ***!!!!!! Picture #3 shows the arrow pointing at the taller transistor cap that is in the way. I really, really am starting to hate ASSSSSRock as many people around here call them.

First pic of placing the pillars on and screwing them to the back of the mobo.


Placed the pillars on the mobo.


The first bracket has an issue with a taller transistor cap underneath it.


Looking around on Hardforum, the bracket was causing people some issues with the Z77E-I and that tall cap.







What a PITA.

I wonder if I cut the bracket on that side around the transistor then would be the way to go. I think this would be stable still if I cut it.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> While I wait for the case and psu to show up, I decided to place the AXP-100 on the ASRock Z77E-I. I get all the pillars on the mobo, then I try to place the first mounting bracket on the mobo and I run into a problem. The first mounting bracket actually hits a transistor cap. ***!!!!!! Picture #3 shows the arrow pointing at the taller transistor cap that is in the way. I really, really am starting to hate ASSSSSRock as many people around here call them.
> 
> First pic of placing the pillars on and screwing them to the back of the mobo.
> 
> 
> Placed the pillars on the mobo.
> 
> 
> The first bracket has an issue with a taller transistor cap underneath it.
> 
> 
> Looking around on Hardforum, the bracket was causing people some issues with the Z77E-I and that tall cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a PITA.


Ah man that sucks! I dunno I used to be only ever an Asus guy. I wouldn't even consider anything else...but was getting tired of paying the premium and I built maybe 2 rigs with gigabyte boards...was nicely surprised by them. When I built my NAS last year, naturally I ordered a Gigabyte board, and had to RMA twice! Went back to Asus....This build my initial reaction was to get an asus board, but between the Gigabyte and the MSI, they just had more features out of the box...and decided on the MSI in the end...but being a bit of the "frugal" side sometimes, I wondered if I should have just stuck with the Gigabyte G85...dont know why but I never considered AsRock...

had received the GeminII today but I didnt even open it,, just printed of a return RMA and off it went back.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Ah man that sucks! I dunno I used to be only ever an Asus guy. I wouldn't even consider anything else...but was getting tired of paying the premium and I built maybe 2 rigs with gigabyte boards...was nicely surprised by them. When I built my NAS last year, naturally I ordered a Gigabyte board, and had to RMA twice! Went back to Asus....This build my initial reaction was to get an asus board, but between the Gigabyte and the MSI, they just had more features out of the box...and decided on the MSI in the end...but being a bit of the "frugal" side sometimes, I wondered if I should have just stuck with the Gigabyte G85...dont know why but I never considered AsRock...
> 
> had received the GeminII today but I didnt even open it,, just printed of a return RMA and off it went back.


I've got a tough decision here, sell the i5 2500K/ASSSRock Z77E and go to a Haswell build or try and cut this darn bracket. Not sure if cutting the bracket will affect the performance of the AXP-100.

It seems like this motherboard from all I've read is a pain to get a good air cooler working with it.

I've heard a lot of issues with ASUS boards, but there are people that stick by them. I haven't had an ASUS board in a very long time. I've heard excellent things with Gigabyte on the Intel side. My kids have a Gigabyte AMD A4 rig.


----------



## whoanelly

I wouldn't think it should interfere with the performance....problem is if you cut it, you might be stuck with it...back in the day Ive always bought and sold my old parts for my 2 year upgrade cycle...but it was getting tougher to do as the dells and hps were getting cheaper...but you could buy a cheap case throw it all in there and try your local buy and sell/ebay.


----------



## iRUSH

Cut the bracket and report back. Take one for the team! We're all trail and error scientists here









Seriously though, cut the bracket. Do you have a dremel?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I wouldn't think it should interfere with the performance....problem is if you cut it, you might be stuck with it...back in the day Ive always bought and sold my old parts for my 2 year upgrade cycle...but it was getting tougher to do as the dells and hps were getting cheaper...but you could buy a cheap case throw it all in there and try your local buy and sell/ebay.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Cut the bracket and report back. Take one for the team! We're all trail and error scientists here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, cut the bracket. Do you have a dremel?


I don't have a dremel and I'd hate having to cut this for only there being some issue with the heat sink or for me not satisfied with performance which then I can't return to Amazon.

My first board was always the ASUS P8Z77-I before I went with the ASRock, probably should of gone with that.


----------



## iRUSH

If it doesn't touch the CAP with a lot of pressure, perhaps put something between the two to break contact?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> If it doesn't touch the CAP with a lot of pressure, perhaps put something between the two to break contact?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I wouldn't think it should interfere with the performance....problem is if you cut it, you might be stuck with it...back in the day Ive always bought and sold my old parts for my 2 year upgrade cycle...but it was getting tougher to do as the dells and hps were getting cheaper...but you could buy a cheap case throw it all in there and try your local buy and sell/ebay.


It touches the cap and on that one side it lifts up the screw hole a bit so if I tighten the screws it'll bust the cap for sure. I was gonna consider spacers to lift it but then the heatsink won't be tied down properly.


----------



## iRUSH

Can you bend the bracket some? Just enough that it'll still provide tension on that corner without sacrificing the other 3 corners.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Can you bend the bracket some? Just enough that it'll still provide tension on that corner without sacrificing the other 3 corners.


Esh, i think it would be better to cut/notch had he have a dremmel. Who knows if he bends it, then after the plate doesn't make 100% contact to the CPU surface...not work the risk IMO.

Hey Capt, maybe the Zalaman Quiet would work better for that board. With a 15MM fan above it, might be decent...would beat having to sell off everything,


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Can you bend the bracket some? Just enough that it'll still provide tension on that corner without sacrificing the other 3 corners.


Looking at this bracket, only thing I really could do is to cut it but then lose some support on that side where it gets cut. I don't have a dremel which is the other issue.

I'd hate to bend this bracket only for something to go wrong with it.

A guy recommended to place washers on all 4 standoffs raising the bracket a bit and placing electrical tape on the cap, but the issue there with raising the bracket then the heatsink won't sit snug on the CPU. Talk about an annoyance.

In this review off of a Russian web site, they placed the bracket on the cap (right above PCI-e in the pic) which doesn't look like they cared.

http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/53310_3/Obzor_i_testirovanie_processornogo_kulera_Thermalright_AXP-100.html


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Looking at this bracket, only thing I really could do is to cut it but then lose some support on that side where it gets cut. I don't have a dremel which is the other issue.
> 
> I'd hate to bend this bracket only for something to go wrong with it.
> 
> A guy recommended to place washers on all 4 standoffs raising the bracket a bit and placing electrical tape on the cap, but the issue there with raising the bracket then the heatsink won't sit snug on the CPU. Talk about an annoyance.
> 
> In this review off of a Russian web site, they placed the bracket on the cap (right above PCI-e in the pic) which doesn't look like they cared.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/53310_3/Obzor_i_testirovanie_processornogo_kulera_Thermalright_AXP-100.html


Damn man, that board has caused you a lot of trouble!

If you really believe you will return it later, check if you can buy another bracket. Maybe you are lucky and find one.

Going haswell will be a nice upgrade; but only for a bracket?.. nahhh lol.


----------



## Jimhans1

It's a square hole pattern, does rotating the bracket 90-degrees help at all? It looks like it might.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It's a square hole pattern, does rotating the bracket 90-degrees help at all? It looks like it might.


I tried that too, it still hits the cap except not as much as before.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I tried that too, it still hits the cap except not as much as before.


But, with a hand file, that's a much easier fix!!!!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> But, with a hand file, that's a much easier fix!!!!


That is true and it crossed my mind, I'm just worried that if temps are not that great with this cooler I am out $50 since I won't be able to return it since I messed with the bracket.

You think a hand file can cut that down? It looks like there is quite a bit there that needs to come off.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That is true and it crossed my mind, I'm just worried that if temps are not that great with this cooler I am out $50 since I won't be able to return it since I messed with the bracket.
> 
> You think a hand file can cut that down? It looks like there is quite a bit there that needs to come off.


Good hand file and 10 minutes, it's gold!! Unless that cap is 1" diameter







it's only an 1/8"-3/16" that you would be removing, and if you get some Testers Model paint in Chrome, you could do the touch up on it and still send it back if it doesn't work well


----------



## Nerix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I think the Shruken/GeminII/AXP-100 are going to perform similar to each other in terms of temps or at least within a few degrees of each other and will still be better than stock, plus you have the benefit of swapping out the fans on them.


I think I made my decision, I will go with the Thermalright AXP-100. The dimensions are a little smaller than with the other coolers, so that I don´t have to worry about fitting in the tight case. Just a few more questions, than I am (hopefully) finished bothering you:


What do you mean with swapping out the fans? Is it recommandable to use a different fan than the one that comes included with the cooler? If so, which one would you recommend?
What is the difference between the AXP-100 and the AXP-100 Muscle? I can´t see a difference on the data sheet, but the AXP-100 Muscle is 12 EUR cheaper than the AXP-100... So I would go for that one.
Which thermal paste would you recommend?
Thanks everyone, great thread


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> I think I made my decision, I will go with the Thermalright AXP-100. The dimensions are a little smaller than with the other coolers, so that I don´t have to worry about fitting in the tight case. Just a few more questions, than I am (hopefully) finished bothering you:
> 
> 
> What do you mean with swapping out the fans? Is it recommandable to use a different fan than the one that comes included with the cooler? If so, which one would you recommend?
> What is the difference between the AXP-100 and the AXP-100 Muscle? I can´t see a difference on the data sheet, but the AXP-100 Muscle is 12 EUR cheaper than the AXP-100... So I would go for that one.
> Which thermal paste would you recommend?
> Thanks everyone, great thread


I had read something during some test that they had swapped out the fan with something larger to see if it would make a difference, and it didn't from what I remember. I would stick with stock fan for now...I think the only reason you would change out the fan would be for noise..I think there is thread somewhere here on OCnet that goes into fans you can check out.

From what I've read, the Muscle is like a Version 2 of the 100, with some minor changes to it to make it a bit cheaper, like for one they didnt put decorative caps on the end of the heat pipes with the logo on it (big deal), and they changed the mounting hardware a bit to make it a bit more easy to install with less parts.

Hopefully it performs decently in the case, but will be step up above stock fan no doubt, and cheaper than the premium offering.

No bother at all







I tell ya its been kinda fun as I havent been one to post much in forums but this case/build has brought out the kid in me for some reason, and everyone here has been pretty cool too


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Good hand file and 10 minutes, it's gold!! Unless that cap is 1" diameter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's only an 1/8"-3/16" that you would be removing, and if you get some Testers Model paint in Chrome, you could do the touch up on it and still send it back if it doesn't work well


Any particular hand file that you could recommend which I could pickup at a Menards or Home Depot? Not sure what ASRock engineers were thinking here by placing a tall cap near the CPU socket.

I could always get a cheap dremel and try to cut around this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> I think I made my decision, I will go with the Thermalright AXP-100. The dimensions are a little smaller than with the other coolers, so that I don´t have to worry about fitting in the tight case. Just a few more questions, than I am (hopefully) finished bothering you:
> 
> 
> What do you mean with swapping out the fans? Is it recommandable to use a different fan than the one that comes included with the cooler? If so, which one would you recommend?
> What is the difference between the AXP-100 and the AXP-100 Muscle? I can´t see a difference on the data sheet, but the AXP-100 Muscle is 12 EUR cheaper than the AXP-100... So I would go for that one.
> Which thermal paste would you recommend?
> Thanks everyone, great thread


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I had read something during some test that they had swapped out the fan with something larger to see if it would make a difference, and it didn't from what I remember. I would stick with stock fan for now...I think the only reason you would change out the fan would be for noise..I think there is thread somewhere here on OCnet that goes into fans you can check out.
> 
> From what I've read, the Muscle is like a Version 2 of the 100, with some minor changes to it to make it a bit cheaper, like for one they didnt put decorative caps on the end of the heat pipes with the logo on it (big deal), and they changed the mounting hardware a bit to make it a bit more easy to install with less parts.
> 
> Hopefully it performs decently in the case, but will be step up above stock fan no doubt, and cheaper than the premium offering.
> 
> No bother at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya its been kinda fun as I havent been one to post much in forums but this case/build has brought out the kid in me for some reason, and everyone here has been pretty cool too


I agree, this is an awesome case and very stealthy in a media center. I hope that Silverstone is reading through this thread collecting ideas and thoughts for their next version.

Personally, the AXP-100 or Muscle might be one of the better air coolers to go with due to its size. Looking at picture of the NT06 it engulfs the entire motherboard from users pics and what Jim also posted here.

The difference between the AXP-100 vs. AXP-100 muscle is:

1. There is one less bracket included with the muscle for mounting larger fans. After reading reports that the larger fans do not help, good move by Thermalright to remove this bracket.

2. The Muscle is easier to install, no bracket is used for the back of the mobo. You just use 4 screws and plastic washers through the rear of the motherboard which then the pillars screw on to that. Very easy.

3. There is a bracket not applied to the Muscle that was on the original. Reading from reviews, it didn't make a difference.

4. The fan is black if that makes a difference.

5. No decorative caps on the heat pipe ends, which was there for visual appearance.

6. I've always used Arctic Silver 5 with excellent results.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Any particular hand file that you could recommend which I could pickup at a Menards or Home Depot? Not sure what ASRock engineers were thinking here by placing a tall cap near the CPU socket.
> 
> I could always get a cheap dremel and try to cut around this.
> 
> I agree, this is an awesome case and very stealthy in a media center. I hope that Silverstone is reading through this thread collecting ideas and thoughts for their next version.
> 
> Personally, the AXP-100 or Muscle might be one of the better air coolers to go with due to its size. Looking at picture of the NT06 it engulfs the entire motherboard from users pics and what Jim also posted here.
> 
> The difference between the AXP-100 vs. AXP-100 muscle is:
> 
> 1. There is one less bracket included with the muscle for mounting larger fans. After reading reports that the larger fans do not help, good move by Thermalright to remove this bracket.
> 
> 2. The Muscle is easier to install, no bracket is used for the back of the mobo. You just use 4 screws and plastic washers through the rear of the motherboard which then the pillars screw on to that. Very easy.
> 
> 3. There is a bracket not applied to the Muscle that was on the original. Reading from reviews, it didn't make a difference.
> 
> 4. The fan is black if that makes a difference.
> 
> 5. No decorative caps on the heat pipe ends, which was there for visual appearance.
> 
> 6. I've always used Arctic Silver 5 with excellent results.


Crap, forgot about the compound! Thanks for the detailed differences. I wasn't sure if it still had the bracket at the back of the MB, to me thats a plus


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Crap, forgot about the compound! Thanks for the detailed differences. I wasn't sure if it still had the bracket at the back of the MB, to me thats a plus


Your welcome! Yeah, the bracket is no longer in the back but you still have to place screws through with the rear though which isn't bad.

The Muscle does come with its own thermal compound, but I am not sure if it is any good.

For the price, I would go with the Muscle even to save $10-$15 since this is a updated version.


----------



## Nerix

Thanks guys, I will put my order out in a second!









Unfortunately there are some parts not available at my supplier (including the case), so I will have to wait probably at least 2 weeks. I will post pictures when I have it!

The final system (I swapped to the ASRock mainboard, as it´s proven that the AXP-100 fits and there are also good reviews):

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($227.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.99 @ Best Buy)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($54.98 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card ($249.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply ($69.36 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $1107.28
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-04-01 09:15 EDT-0400)_


----------



## zombibikini

http://www.frostytech.com/top5_lowprofile_heatsinks.cfm

Looks like the zalman cnps8900 is a winner in the shorties.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombibikini*
> 
> http://www.frostytech.com/top5_lowprofile_heatsinks.cfm
> 
> Looks like the zalman cnps8900 is a winner in the shorties.


Its not a question of if its capable of cooling, its that there are different reports of the noise level from this cooler. I've heard everything from silent to worse than stock fan.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Any particular hand file that you could recommend which I could pickup at a Menards or Home Depot? Not sure what ASRock engineers were thinking here by placing a tall cap near the CPU socket.
> 
> I could always get a cheap dremel and try to cut around this.


This file set is inexpensive and should work just perfect for that little job http://m.homedepot.com/p/Husky-File-Set-3-Piece-22103HDN/203243960/

And ASRock followed INTELS exclusion area for the top of the motherboard, it's thermaltakes fault for making the bracket that way unfortunately. You can see the white line on the motherboard that shows the exclusion area as dictated by intel.

An inexpensive dremel would be a good investment for future use also though,


----------



## afallickwang

I am thinking about getting this case. Any suggestions on what I should do? I am noob to computer building.


----------



## OCPG

This review seems to think the original AXP-100 is slightly better:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> 2. The Muscle is easier to install, no bracket is used for the back of the mobo. You just use 4 screws and plastic washers through the rear of the motherboard which then the pillars screw on to that. Very easy.


I've heard you didn't have to use it on v1 either.


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> This file set is inexpensive and should work just perfect for that little job http://m.homedepot.com/p/Husky-File-Set-3-Piece-22103HDN/203243960/
> 
> And ASRock followed INTELS exclusion area for the top of the motherboard, it's thermaltakes fault for making the bracket that way unfortunately. You can see the white line on the motherboard that shows the exclusion area as dictated by intel.
> 
> An inexpensive dremel would be a good investment for future use also though,


God what would I do without my Dremel??? That thing does EVERYTHING! It's like JB Weld, the zip tie, duct tape, and Teflon ribbon!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> This file set is inexpensive and should work just perfect for that little job http://m.homedepot.com/p/Husky-File-Set-3-Piece-22103HDN/203243960/
> 
> And ASRock followed INTELS exclusion area for the top of the motherboard, it's thermaltakes fault for making the bracket that way unfortunately. You can see the white line on the motherboard that shows the exclusion area as dictated by intel.
> 
> An inexpensive dremel would be a good investment for future use also though,


Thanks for your help on the filing tool set. Yeah, an inexpensive dremel would probably help with multiple projects.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> This review seems to think the original AXP-100 is slightly better:
> 
> 
> I've heard you didn't have to use it on v1 either.


Yeah, I noticed that too with the charts. Some say its the same temps, some say its better, some say the original is better. Just so all over the place.

I didn't know that about the original not needing the back plate.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I didn't know that about the original not needing the back plate.


Looks like this (source):


----------



## whoanelly

I received my Asus 760 today along with my Slim BR drive from China...(man hope that one works) So I decided to start cracking on the build. My initial thoughts so far:

I didn't get the modular supply, and it looks like these cables are gonna be a PIA. Good thing I went with a smaller cooler in the AXP-100.

Dam you silverstone for hiding 2 screws in behind the PSU bracket mount..as someone who is on 1 week of quiting smoking, my hands are not the steadiest right now









Pictures do not do it justice on just how cramped it is in there..wow

Im disappointed in the quality of the plastic. Feels brittle to me in comparison to a console or other cases in this price range and it almost cheapens it for me. Especially the bracket/mount for the GPU. I really felt like I was going to snap it when installing the 760 in. at 100 bucks I expected more.

The little "L" bracket for the GPU really confused the heck out of me for a while...I am running on a few hours sleep too









I got the same impression of the 15MM fans as above. feels real cheap.

I dont know if its just the unit I got, but you dont seem to screw in the slim drive, you just slide it in and its a tight fit, mind you its not going anywhere once you mount the bracket in the case. I also ordered the wrong Serial ATA Power cable adapter.

I stopped there before I got ahead of myself since Im waiting on the cooler. I know im going to curse it when installing the MB, and having to take it out to mount the cooler is just gonna peeve me off.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I received my Asus 760 today along with my Slim BR drive from China...(man hope that one works) So I decided to start cracking on the build. My initial thoughts so far:
> 
> I didn't get the modular supply, and it looks like these cables are gonna be a PIA. Good thing I went with a smaller cooler in the AXP-100.
> 
> Dam you silverstone for hiding 2 screws in behind the PSU bracket mount..as someone who is on 1 week of quiting smoking, my hands are not the steadiest right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures do not do it justice on just how cramped it is in there..wow
> 
> Im disappointed in the quality of the plastic. Feels brittle to me in comparison to a console or other cases in this price range and it almost cheapens it for me. Especially the bracket/mount for the GPU. I really felt like I was going to snap it when installing the 760 in. at 100 bucks I expected more.
> 
> The little "L" bracket for the GPU really confused the heck out of me for a while...I am running on a few hours sleep too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same impression of the 15MM fans as above. feels real cheap.
> 
> I dont know if its just the unit I got, but you dont seem to screw in the slim drive, you just slide it in and its a tight fit, mind you its not going anywhere once you mount the bracket in the case. I also ordered the wrong Serial ATA Power cable adapter.
> 
> I stopped there before I got ahead of myself since Im waiting on the cooler. I know im going to curse it when installing the MB, and having to take it out to mount the cooler is just gonna peeve me off.


The case comes with two really really tiny screws that are used on one side to hold the optical drive in place. There are fingers one one side, and little holes for the screws on the other side. The side that gets the screws would be side farthest from the psu!


----------



## zombibikini

Am I missing something? This review has the axp100 hitting around 80 degrees celsius. Isnt that meltdown time?http://m.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/15/thermalright_axp100_cpu_air_cooler_review/3#.Uzse_xj8Kaw

PS Has anyone given an evga hadron a go? Seems a nice little case, could just use some dust fans and rearranged for positive pressure.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombibikini*
> 
> Am I missing something? This review has the axp100 hitting around 80 degrees celsius. Isnt that meltdown time?http://m.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/15/thermalright_axp100_cpu_air_cooler_review/3#.Uzse_xj8Kaw


Isnt the chip OC'ed in this review?

If you want to OC in this case, probably better off the Noctura Nh-l12 or water cooled.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombibikini*
> 
> Am I missing something? This review has the axp100 hitting around 80 degrees celsius. Isnt that meltdown time?http://m.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/15/thermalright_axp100_cpu_air_cooler_review/3#.Uzse_xj8Kaw
> 
> PS Has anyone given an evga hadron a go? Seems a nice little case, could just use some dust fans and rearranged for positive pressure.


None of the Intel procs will throttle till 95c usually. At least I know that my 2700k, 3770k, 4770k, and 4930k don't throttle till there!! And my 2700k doesn't throttle till 105c







ooops.









And this case is really not designed for an oc'ed processor. Just not enough space/airflow to keep the CPU cool, except for maybe a custom liquid loop. I'm gonna try and do a full loop this month in mine, I won't be happy with any of the temps till then I think...... This is the OCN after all, stock clocks suck!


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> None of the Intel procs will throttle till 95c usually. At least I know that my 2700k, 3770k, 4770k, and 4930k don't throttle till there!! And my 2700k doesn't throttle till 105c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this case is really not designed for an oc'ed processor. Just not enough space/airflow to keep the CPU cool, except for maybe a custom liquid loop. I'm gonna try and do a full loop this month in mine, I won't be happy with any of the temps till then I think...... This is the OCN after all, stock clocks suck!


Tell Silverstone to release that PSU!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombibikini*
> 
> Am I missing something? This review has the axp100 hitting around 80 degrees celsius. Isnt that meltdown time?http://m.hardocp.com/article/2013/01/15/thermalright_axp100_cpu_air_cooler_review/3#.Uzse_xj8Kaw
> 
> PS Has anyone given an evga hadron a go? Seems a nice little case, could just use some dust fans and rearranged for positive pressure.


Some of those number zombi are based on them OC the CPU. He even states in one of the paragraphs that he felt comfortable using the AXP on a non-OC CPU and even with a slight OC, but not running this with a OC 24/7. This heat sink is fairly smaller in size so I'd be worried to run it with an OC, but not on stock which it seems its meant for.

I haven't tried the Hadron out. It looks interesting, but the price tag and the included PSU are kind of a turn off to me.


----------



## clairon

Hello guy and ... sorry for my english.








I am looking for the raven ML07 (the RVZ01 look's ugly) and i follow this treads like... very closely.
I gonna buy all the stuff at last end 2014, here's my dream configuration :

- The lastest i7 + OC
- New hight end maxwell architecture gtx gpu
- The new 550W sfx silverstone PSU + maybe a fan change if too loud
- DDR4 ram ( if is out in time )
And CPU cooler ...
I reeded all infos concerning this part in this topic and i searched my own, here what i found :
No one of recommended rad was overclock friendly and i want very hight end perf.

I found theses guys :
1/
product : http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=9
review : http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1596/ventirad-raijintek-pallas.html (sorry its french but look at the pictures)
I am looking more informations about compatibilty in this case. Dimensions says he fit (and whith a 25mm fan too) and it's ok for the mobo and rams, but anyone knows if he fit into the case ?




2/
product : http://global.gamerstorm.cn/Product/Gabriel/
review : http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1592/ventirad-deepcool-gamer-storm-gabriel.html (in french too)
The same thing with lower cooling perfomances and i am sure he fit en the raven.




I am very intrested about the raijintek, do u guys knows if he can come in the RVZ01 / ML07 ?


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clairon*
> 
> I am very intrested about the raijintek, do u guys knows if he can come in the RVZ01 / ML07 ?


It's 68mm. It will fit without the case fan. If you manage to put it with a 15mm fan (based on the measurements it should be possible), it won't perform well; the fans will be facing each other and produce noise.

Edit: the gabriel performs a little worse than the axp-100 in the link you provided, so better go with the axp


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clairon*
> 
> Hello guy and ... sorry for my english.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for the raven ML07 (the RVZ01 look's ugly) and i follow this treads like... very closely.
> I gonna buy all the stuff at last end 2014, here's my dream configuration :
> 
> - The lastest i7 + OC
> - New hight end maxwell architecture gtx gpu
> - The new 550W sfx silverstone PSU + maybe a fan change if too loud
> - DDR4 ram ( if is out in time )
> And CPU cooler ...
> I reeded all infos concerning this part in this topic and i searched my own, here what i found :
> No one of recommended rad was overclock friendly and i want very hight end perf.
> 
> I found theses guys :
> 1/
> product : http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=9
> review : http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1596/ventirad-raijintek-pallas.html (sorry its french but look at the pictures)
> I am looking more informations about compatibilty in this case. Dimensions says he fit (and whith a 25mm fan too) and it's ok for the mobo and rams, but anyone knows if he fit into the case ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2/
> product : http://global.gamerstorm.cn/Product/Gabriel/
> review : http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1592/ventirad-deepcool-gamer-storm-gabriel.html (in french too)
> The same thing with lower cooling perfomances and i am sure he fit en the raven.


Looks alot like the axp-100 cept with a 25mm fan. Not sure how it would handle OC, your best bet would be to use the Noctura NH-l12 if you plan to OC, but as others have stated in this thread this case really isnt going to give you the best cooling options for OC'ing, although people are doing it.


----------



## clairon

I dislike the monting system on the AXP theses screws gonna "grab" all vibrations.
Dayum cooling system is pretty annoying for this case


----------



## Mariolillo

I'm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clairon*
> 
> I dislike the monting system on the AXP theses screws gonna "grab" all vibrations.
> Dayum cooling system is pretty annoying for this case


I'm gonna try the Thermolab ITX30. I've seen it on $42 but now is higher, I'm waiting for it to drop again. The reviews I've read put it on par with the AXP so maybe you get interested in that one.

It's very small, I think it doesn't gets out of the CPU designated zone on the board, so it won't have any problem with RAM, PCI-E slots, etc.

Edit: Since you want to OC but you won't buy the hardware right now, maybe in the time being a smaller AIO comes to market which fits better this case (no bent tubing which was the main problem with AIO's).

That's what I'm hoping for at least.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Ok, I think I figured out my heat sink issue. I ended up getting some washers and I placed them on top of the 4 mounts that the bracket sits on top of. This allowed to raise the bracket about an 1/8 of an inch but rests right on the cap. I was able to tighten the heat sink down and there is no wiggle room which I was worried about.

Do you guys recommend placing a little bit of electrical tape on the top of the cap or the bottom of the bracket that goes over the cap? This way there is no metal on bracket contact or it doesn't matter?

Here are some pics of the AXP-100 Muscle on the ASRock Z77E-I.





I am also thinking of actually taking my 1TB 3.5 inch HDD and placing it in my kids PC, and probably just placing a 2.5 inch laptop 750GB HDD in here along with my SSD. This way I can free up some space on top of the PSU bracket by not placing a HDD on there.

Which one of these would be the better buy?

WD Black 750 GB Mobile Hard Drive - 2.5", Sata 6 Gb/s, 7200RPM - $69

WD Blue 1 TB Mobile Hard Drive, Solid Performance for Everyday Computing - 2.5" - Sata 6 Gb/s, 5400RPM - $79

HGST Travelstar 1TB 7,200 RPM SATA 6.0 - $79


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Ok, I think I figured out my heat sink issue. I ended up getting some washers and I placed them on top of the 4 mounts that the bracket sits on top of. This allowed to raise the bracket about an 1/8 of an inch but rests right on the cap. I was able to tighten the heat sink down and there is no wiggle room which I was worried about.
> 
> Do you guys recommend placing a little bit of electrical tape on the top of the cap or the bottom of the bracket that goes over the cap? This way there is no metal on bracket contact or it doesn't matter?
> 
> Here are some pics of the AXP-100 Muscle on the ASRock Z77E-I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also thinking of actually taking my 1TB 3.5 inch HDD and placing it in my kids PC, and probably just placing a 2.5 inch laptop 750GB HDD in here along with my SSD. This way I can free up some space on top of the PSU bracket by not placing a HDD on there.
> 
> Which one of these would be the better buy?
> 
> WD Black 750 GB Mobile Hard Drive - 2.5", Sata 6 Gb/s, 7200RPM - $69
> 
> WD Blue 1 TB Mobile Hard Drive, Solid Performance for Everyday Computing - 2.5" - Sata 6 Gb/s, 5400RPM - $79
> 
> HGST Travelstar 1TB 7,200 RPM SATA 6.0 - $79


My guess is that it doesn't matter. Just a guess, I don't know for sure.

The drives look good. I could just find this barracuda for $5 less
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=61389&CatId=2459

Forget it, it's 3.5.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Ok, I think I figured out my heat sink issue. I ended up getting some washers and I placed them on top of the 4 mounts that the bracket sits on top of. This allowed to raise the bracket about an 1/8 of an inch but rests right on the cap. I was able to tighten the heat sink down and there is no wiggle room which I was worried about.
> 
> Do you guys recommend placing a little bit of electrical tape on the top of the cap or the bottom of the bracket that goes over the cap? This way there is no metal on bracket contact or it doesn't matter?
> 
> Here are some pics of the AXP-100 Muscle on the ASRock Z77E-I.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also thinking of actually taking my 1TB 3.5 inch HDD and placing it in my kids PC, and probably just placing a 2.5 inch laptop 750GB HDD in here along with my SSD. This way I can free up some space on top of the PSU bracket by not placing a HDD on there.
> 
> Which one of these would be the better buy?
> 
> WD Black 750 GB Mobile Hard Drive - 2.5", Sata 6 Gb/s, 7200RPM - $69
> 
> WD Blue 1 TB Mobile Hard Drive, Solid Performance for Everyday Computing - 2.5" - Sata 6 Gb/s, 5400RPM - $79
> 
> HGST Travelstar 1TB 7,200 RPM SATA 6.0 - $79


WD Black 750 FTW!! I love the little black drives!!! The blues are fair, and even though WD bought HGST, I'd still stay away from them!

And the cap is a solid cap, so no, e-tape not necessary


----------



## CaptainZombie

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> WD Black 750 FTW!! I love the little black drives!!! The blues are fair, and even though WD bought HGST, I'd still stay away from them!
> 
> And the cap is a solid cap, so no, e-tape not necessary


Cool, thanks. Are the Blue drives decent? Both the black and blue are in stock at my local Tiger Direct and if the Blue is decent I would consider it for the extra space over the black.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I ended up going with the Black drive. Case and PSU were delivered at 9 am, just have to finish up some work related things since I work at home today and I can start assembling everything.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I ended up going with the Black drive. Case and PSU were delivered at 9 am, just have to finish up some work related things since I work at home today and I can start assembling everything.


Blacks are better performers than blues. You may get good benefit while gaming as well so yeah best choice was that!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Blacks are better performers than blues. You may get good benefit while gaming as well so yeah best choice was that!


Yeah which is good, I was just a little concerned with the heat the Black's could be putting off at 7200 RPM but from a few reviews it actually wasn't bad.


----------



## DaSaint79

Any updates on ML07?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaSaint79*
> 
> Any updates on ML07?


Earlier this year they said Q2 2014, which should be between April to June unless it gets pushed back to later this year.

Right now, I have the top off as I have my 3.5 inch HDD externally copying files from it to the 750GB 2.5 inch drive. The temps at the moment on the CPU with the Thermalright are 32-34 degrees when idle and with the file transfer I am at 37-39 degrees. I used Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste.

I don't have the fan on the Thermalright not running at full speed either.

Here are more pics of my second go around with this build...... LOL! I did learn from my first build that I can make this a much cleaner looking case than before.


----------



## Gravytrain

Has anyone configured the 2 fans under the GPU to ramp up based on GPU temperature? I picked up 2 Jetflo 120's and I'm trying to do it with speedfan on my asus p8z77-i deluxe board but it's just not working.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gravytrain*
> 
> Has anyone configured the 2 fans under the GPU to ramp up based on GPU temperature? I picked up 2 Jetflo 120's and I'm trying to do it with speedfan on my asus p8z77-i deluxe board but it's just not working.


I'm about to do that








I'm waiting for the PWM fans and the adapter to arrive. You have to connect them to the GPU itself as far as I know.


----------



## DocDigby

Mariolillo would you mind detailing how it goes for you as you try it out; I'm interested in maybe doing this too.

Also, does anyone have an idea of what the best CPU coolers are for this case are? I'm planning on running a 4770k (not sure if I'll OC it though) would it be better for me to get the best air cooler you can get for this case or the Seidon 120V AIO?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocDigby*
> 
> Mariolillo would you mind detailing how it goes for you as you try it out; I'm interested in maybe doing this too.
> 
> Also, does anyone have an idea of what the best CPU coolers are for this case are? I'm planning on running a 4770k (not sure if I'll OC it though) would it be better for me to get the best air cooler you can get for this case or the Seidon 120V AIO?


Can you please let us know which motherboard you plan on using with this case? There are some coolers that work with some mobo's and not others in here.


----------



## hyp36rmax

We should get a database with the most popular ITX motherboards and coolers with pictures to make it easier for new members


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> We should get a database with the most popular ITX motherboards and coolers with pictures to make it easier for new members


Excellent idea. I already have started which coolers work on the first page, but I can get something together with what coolers work with which boards.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> We should get a database with the most popular ITX motherboards and coolers with pictures to make it easier for new members


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Excellent idea. I already have started which coolers work on the first page, but I can get something together with what coolers work with which boards.


Great idea both! Plus we have feedback of every cooler mentioned in the thread by owners that tested them in the case, so it should be pretty accurate.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> I'm about to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the PWM fans and the adapter to arrive. You have to connect them to the GPU itself as far as I know.


I will say that so far, the loudest fan in this system has to be the one on the side panel that I hear the most. It is a little bit on the annoying side even though I do sit about 9 feet away from the TV where the RVZ01 is located. It sucks that we can only get a 15mm fan on the side panel with the heat sink.

Any suggestions on good 15mm fans?


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocDigby*
> 
> Mariolillo would you mind detailing how it goes for you as you try it out; I'm interested in maybe doing this too.
> 
> Also, does anyone have an idea of what the best CPU coolers are for this case are? I'm planning on running a 4770k (not sure if I'll OC it though) would it be better for me to get the best air cooler you can get for this case or the Seidon 120V AIO?


Of course!









I will post pictures when I have everything ready and the setup process, but until they arrive I can explain you how it would work.

A user named doyll in the air cooling section helped me with the planning, what I would need, etc. Very very helpful!

You need to get a splitter like this, and a PWM PSU powered adapter like this.

You connect the GPU splitter I linked to the GPU, the GPU heatsink goes into the splitter and the female 4pin from the PSU powered adapter goes into the splitter as well.

You power the second adapter I linked with the PSU and connect the fans to it.

And you have GPU PWM controlled fans.

If you need or want to read all the detail, read through my thread here, there you will see the links I read to learn this, and basically all the learning process


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post pictures when I have everything ready and the setup process, but until they arrive I can explain you how it would work.
> 
> A user named doyll in the air cooling section helped me with the planning, what I would need, etc. Very very helpful!
> 
> You need to get a splitter like this, and a PWM PSU powered adapter like this.
> 
> You connect the GPU splitter I linked to the GPU, the GPU heatsink goes into the splitter and the female 4pin from the PSU powered adapter goes into the splitter as well.
> 
> You power the second adapter I linked with the PSU and connect the fans to it.
> 
> And you have GPU PWM controlled fans.
> 
> If you need or want to read all the detail, read through my thread here, there you will see the links I read to learn this, and basically all the learning process


That's good, except how are you going to power the stock fans on the GPU cooler then??


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I will say that so far, the loudest fan in this system has to be the one on the side panel that I hear the most. It is a little bit on the annoying side even though I do sit about 9 feet away from the TV where the RVZ01 is located. It sucks that we can only get a 15mm fan on the side panel with the heat sink.
> 
> Any suggestions on good 15mm fans?


Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12.
You may want to wait a bit, mine is already on it's way (one for testing first) but based on all I've read about them I'm confident they will rock!


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That's good, except how are you going to power the stock fans on the GPU cooler then??


That's what the splitter is for. You connect it to the GPU and the splitter has one connection for the GPU fans and another one for the case fan. Basically, one male mini 4pin, one female mini 4pin and one 4pin, three in total.


----------



## NsLm1

I ordered a Alpenföhn Peter 2 VGA cooler for the MSI Gaming 290, I wonder if it will fit. The max height listed in the manual is 68mm and the Peter 2 + Noctua fans are 69mm, I'm hoping i can force it to fit somehow









I was thinking about a Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV, but thought it would be quieter to have only one pair of fans with a larger heatsink than two intake and two heatsink fans. The Noctua fans will basically act as GPU fans, they only take their intake air from outside the case.

The Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet works with Asus Z87I-Pro when turning it 90° against manufacturer recommendation. Probably have to use LP RAM too.


----------



## Nerix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> We should get a database with the most popular ITX motherboards and coolers with pictures to make it easier for new members


Good idea!

A few pages back I made a short summary of possible CPU-coolers after finishing my research (not including motherboards). Pehaps that´s helpful for adding a few option to the OP http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-owners-club/730#post_22035162

OPCG posted a picture that shows the Thermalright AXP-100 fitting on the ASRock Z87E-ITX, without covering relevant slots:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-owners-club/690#post_22025406; Source: http://www.xfastest.com/thread-123631-1-1.html

Right now I am really impatient, I want to have those parts ^^ Unfortunately Silverstone seems to have supply issues in Germany, the case wasn´t yet available at major online hardware sellers (alternate.de, hardwareversand.de; caseking.de states that they should get some cases tomorrow...)


----------



## Silentpusher

Puh! I have finally read through the tread!







Good reading!

Saw a post where someone had a atx psu in this little creature, or am I crazy?....

Anyhow do anybody know if the XFX Pro Series Black Edition 750W size (WxHxD) 150 × 86 × 140 mm would fit and still hold the 3.5" harddrive?


----------



## CaptainZombie

As I was telling Mario over PM, since going with air cooling here this case is rather loud when compared to my first build. I lowered the heat sink fan and the side panel fan to around 800 RPM and boy am I not liking these two fans at all. Obviously my temps are higher on the CPU end on stock with the AXP-100 under load.

I might also give the Node 304 a shot to see how noise and temps are with that case too, but that one will have water cooling. I got so used to the silence of water cooling over the last 2 years I already miss it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> As I was telling Mario over PM, since going with air cooling here this case is rather loud when compared to my first build. I lowered the heat sink fan and the side panel fan to around 800 RPM and boy am I not liking these two fans at all. Obviously my temps are higher on the CPU end on stock with the AXP-100 under load.
> 
> I might also give the Node 304 a shot to see how noise and temps are with that case too, but that one will have water cooling. I got so used to the silence of water cooling over the last 2 years I already miss it.


Custom loop Zombie!


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> with air cooling here this case is rather loud when compared to my first build. I lowered the heat sink fan and the side panel fan to around 800 RPM and boy am I not liking these two fans at all. Obviously my temps are higher on the CPU end on stock with the AXP-100 under load.


Maybe try a single full size 120mm fan on the AXP-100 instead of the 2 slim fans? With a decent fan at low-ish speeds it should be possible to get it running quietly. From what I've read here and elsewhere, the acoustics of the AXP and Silverstone fans aren't great even at low speeds. I've seen some good comments about those Prolimatech slim vortex fans. I'm planning to pair the 140mm version with the AXP-200 and see how that performs.
Comes down to the quality of the fans. I've never tried water cooling but I don't see how that's necessarily quieter when there's pump noise to contend with too.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Custom loop Zombie!


I wish, I don't have the extra funds to do a custom loop right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> Maybe try a single full size 120mm fan on the AXP-100 instead of the 2 slim fans? With a decent fan at low-ish speeds it should be possible to get it running quietly. From what I've read here and elsewhere, the acoustics of the AXP and Silverstone fans aren't great even at low speeds. I've seen some good comments about those Prolimatech slim vortex fans. I'm planning to pair the 140mm version with the AXP-200 and see how that performs.
> Comes down to the quality of the fans. I've never tried water cooling but I don't see how that's necessarily quieter when there's pump noise to contend with too.


On the AXP-100 Muscle, I can only get the 92 or 100 mm fan that it comes with on it. Unlike the AXP-100, mine didn't come with a 120mm fan bracket. From things we have read and what some guys posted here, that 120mm fan on the AXP-100 doesn't help at all but restricts air flow.

My H60 has no issues with pump noise, but have heard some say they have had issues with pump noise.

The other issue, I want to keep the fan on the side panel for the positive air flow.


----------



## agrims

So could a 150mm PSU fit in this case??


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> So could a 150mm PSU fit in this case??


I posted a few pics on the first few pages of a guy getting a ATX PSU in the case. I can't recall what size it was either.


----------



## Silentpusher

He used a SUPER FLOWER GOLDER SILENT FANLESS PSU (ATX SIZE) 170mm x 150mm x 86mm


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> As I was telling Mario over PM, since going with air cooling here this case is rather loud when compared to my first build. I lowered the heat sink fan and the side panel fan to around 800 RPM and boy am I not liking these two fans at all. Obviously my temps are higher on the CPU end on stock with the AXP-100 under load.
> 
> I might also give the Node 304 a shot to see how noise and temps are with that case too, but that one will have water cooling. I got so used to the silence of water cooling over the last 2 years I already miss it.


Don't loose hope, it will shut up


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> As I was telling Mario over PM, since going with air cooling here this case is rather loud when compared to my first build. I lowered the heat sink fan and the side panel fan to around 800 RPM and boy am I not liking these two fans at all. Obviously my temps are higher on the CPU end on stock with the AXP-100 under load.
> 
> I might also give the Node 304 a shot to see how noise and temps are with that case too, but that one will have water cooling. I got so used to the silence of water cooling over the last 2 years I already miss it.


Man that is disappointing to say the least. Exactly what I've been afraid of. I'm wanting to use my build for daily work right beside my desk. So idle/browsing noise is of real concern to me as I'm spoiled with a silent MacBook Air.

I'm thinking of trying: NH-L12 (bottom fan), 1x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 (Side Panel), 2x Noctua NF-S12A (GPU area). All on PWM with silent/low setting.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Man that is disappointing to say the least. Exactly what I've been afraid of. I'm wanting to use my build for daily work right beside my desk. So idle/browsing noise is of real concern to me as I'm spoiled with a silent MacBook Air.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying: NH-L12 (bottom fan), 1x Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 (Side Panel), 2x Noctua NF-S12A (GPU area). All on PWM with silent/low setting.


I hate pwm fans just because I can't stand them ramping up and down. I'd rather just find quiet fans at fixed speed and go that route personally. Hearing air move doesn't bother me, mechanical/turbulent fan noise does though, so I tend to run GT AP-14's or the Air Penetrators from Silverstone. Even at the full 12v, the fans themselves are silent.


----------



## Gravytrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> I'm about to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the PWM fans and the adapter to arrive. You have to connect them to the GPU itself as far as I know.


So is speedfan or software out of the question? I have my two gpu fans connected to a second splitter like the one that came with the case since my motherboard only has two 4 pin fan spots. Fan Xpert in AI Suite controls them how it's supposed to but it's based off of cpu temps instead of gpu.

I ran my jetflo's at high speed during heaven and it dropped core temp by 6 and vrm by 8 degrees so having it ramp up with gpu temps would be really useful.


----------



## Gravytrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I hate pwm fans just because I can't stand them ramping up and down. I'd rather just find quiet fans at fixed speed and go that route personally. Hearing air move doesn't bother me, mechanical/turbulent fan noise does though, so I tend to run GT AP-14's or the Air Penetrators from Silverstone. Even at the full 12v, the fans themselves are silent.


I'm joining late but when I set my jetflo's to silent mode on Fan Xpert in Asus AI Suite they're really really quiet, I'm guessing you could try something like this?


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gravytrain*
> 
> So is speedfan or software out of the question? I have my two gpu fans connected to a second splitter like the one that came with the case since my motherboard only has two 4 pin fan spots. Fan Xpert in AI Suite controls them how it's supposed to but it's based off of cpu temps instead of gpu.
> 
> I ran my jetflo's at high speed during heaven and it dropped core temp by 6 and vrm by 8 degrees so having it ramp up with gpu temps would be really useful.


I guess it is, it will only send the PWM signals based on CPU temperature, not GPU. If there is a way to do it from the board, I don't know it. Maybe try to confirm it with another owner of the board, here in the forums there could be a thread of the board itself.

I haven't checked if the splitter that came with the case is PWM; I discarded the option since the fans themselves are not. But I'll check out the splitter when I get home.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gravytrain*
> 
> I'm joining late but when I set my jetflo's to silent mode on Fan Xpert in Asus AI Suite they're really really quiet, I'm guessing you could try something like this?


Why? My fans are already silent at full speed, AND they keep my system cool, so why lower the speed on them? Cool and quiet is already happening at FULL speed.

The point to the conversation was to do the homework to find quiet fans at full speed and not worry about them, just plug them in and go!


----------



## Gravytrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Why? My fans are already silent at full speed, AND they keep my system cool, so why lower the speed on them? Cool and quiet is already happening at FULL speed.
> 
> The point to the conversation was to do the homework to find quiet fans at full speed and not worry about them, just plug them in and go!


Oh okay I just thought the conversation was about loud cases, carry on.


----------



## DocDigby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Can you please let us know which motherboard you plan on using with this case? There are some coolers that work with some mobo's and not others in here.


I'm thinking of getting a Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI as I may try turning it into a Hackintosh - I couldn't find that would be any more suitable for that particular need, though I don't mind spending a little more on a really good one though. I think I'll go with a Seidon 120V AIO as they're pretty cheap and sound like they're good at keeping cool.


----------



## Gravytrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> I guess it is, it will only send the PWM signals based on CPU temperature, not GPU. If there is a way to do it from the board, I don't know it. Maybe try to confirm it with another owner of the board, here in the forums there could be a thread of the board itself.
> 
> I haven't checked if the splitter that came with the case is PWM; I discarded the option since the fans themselves are not. But I'll check out the splitter when I get home.


This thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1380423/changing-chassis-fan-speed-based-on-gpu-temperature says that it might be possible but after messing with speedfan I couldn't figure it out, there's a tutorial video in the thread.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocDigby*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI as I may try turning it into a Hackintosh - I couldn't find that would be any more suitable for that particular need, though I don't mind spending a little more on a really good one though. I think I'll go with a Seidon 120V AIO as they're pretty cheap and sound like they're good at keeping cool.


Remember that the Gigabyte has the CPU socket near the PCI-E slot which could limit you a bit. For hackintosh any z87 board will do, just Gigabye is a little "easier".


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gravytrain*
> 
> This thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1380423/changing-chassis-fan-speed-based-on-gpu-temperature says that it might be possible but after messing with speedfan I couldn't figure it out, there's a tutorial video in the thread.


Hmm interesting! I will check it out on my computer and let you know


----------



## Gravytrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Hmm interesting! I will check it out on my computer and let you know


Cool, definitely let me know if you figure it out because I'd love to get that working.


----------



## Haydius

Hi guys!









Can I be added to the club? Got my build below.

*Case: Silverstone RVZ01 (with additional SilverStone FN121-P 120mm fan)
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI Mini-ITX
CPU: Intel i5-4570 @ 3.20GHz, Quad-core
*GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 760 ACX 2GB
*Cooler: Silverstone NT06-PRO
RAM: G.Skill Ares 16GB 1866Mhz DDR3
PSU: SILVERSTONE ST45SF-G 450W
SSD: Kingston Hyperx 3k 240gb Rev.3
3.5" : WD Black 4TB (WD4003FZEX)
2.5" : WD Blue 1TB (WD10JPVT)
**ODD: Silverstone SOB02 Blu-Ray Burner

*Awaiting delivery
**Yet to purchase

Can't wait to build this. Currently running above hardware (minus gear with stars) in an FT03-Mini [Black] but although it looks pretty cool it doesn't like being portable (panels aren't made to be moved much). I've wanted to build a proper Mini-ITX system for a while but hadn't found a case I liked. LianLi ones were alright but a little too plain.

Quick question. Has anyone tried much in the way of lighting or modding with this case? I've got some lengths of EL wire that could be put to good use but not sure what mods would look good for this case if any.


----------



## bloodroses75

I've thought about doing lighting in the case with blue. Only thing is that they only places the light would come out would be at the case fan holes and the sides. Out of the sides could be kind cool though as there is already a faint blue light already coming out of my case due to the led on the water cooler block. Biggest issue I would want though is the ability to be able to turn of the lighting w/o shutting down the computer; something that isn't an option with many case fan LEDs.


----------



## iRUSH

I wish and hope pc cases like this grow in popularity. Digital Storm with their Bolt 1 and 2 would be an excellent example!


----------



## CaptainZombie

I got the Node 304 up and running today and unfortunately I'm liking the case much better from a temp/sound aspect. I am going to be moving on from the RVZ01. If anyone is interested on taking over the OP and updating it, please send me a PM and I can let a mod know.


----------



## iRUSH

What are you doing with your RVZ01?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> What are you doing with your RVZ01?


Going to send it back to Newegg to get a full refund.


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I got the Node 304 up and running today and unfortunately I'm liking the case much better from a temp/sound aspect.


So, other than a different CPU cooler, is anything else making the acoustics noticeably better? Or is the Node just better at dampening the noise? I've looked at the Node before but it seems pretty big for an ITX case. The Raven is really the first case I've seen that at least begins to deliver on the promise of ITX and makes it seem like a valid option over mATX. I'm still hoping that with the right fans and CPU cooler the Raven can be reasonably quiet.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> So, other than a different CPU cooler, is anything else making the acoustics noticeably better? Or is the Node just better at dampening the noise? I've looked at the Node before but it seems pretty big for an ITX case. The Raven is really the first case I've seen that at least begins to deliver on the promise of ITX and makes it seem like a valid option over mATX. I'm still hoping that with the right fans and CPU cooler the Raven can be reasonably quiet.


The fan from the CPU cooler was rather loud. I think it helps with the Node too that it's not a case that is completely open all the way around like the RVZ01, so it helps cut down some of that additional noise. I understand the RVZ01 had to be designed that way to expel heat.

The Node in actuality is not that huge of a case as its at 19L vs. RVZ01 at 14L. When compared to a few other cases I've tried, the Node is pretty small.

The SG08 seems like another case that is an inch smaller height wise than the Node which I think would be a neat build. After seeing how small the Node is, I'm interested in also checking out the SG05 at some point since that is a nice small case.

My one wish with ITX moving forward is that motherboards start to have more than just 2 fan headers. The 2 fan headers can be sooooo limiting.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The fan from the CPU cooler was rather loud. I think it helps with the Node too that it's not a case that is completely open all the way around like the RVZ01, so it helps cut down some of that additional noise. I understand the RVZ01 had to be designed that way to expel heat.
> 
> The Node in actuality is not that huge of a case as its at 19L vs. RVZ01 at 14L. When compared to a few other cases I've tried, the Node is pretty small.
> 
> The SG08 seems like another case that is an inch smaller height wise than the Node which I think would be a neat build. After seeing how small the Node is, I'm interested in also checking out the SG05 at some point since that is a nice small case.
> 
> *My one wish with ITX moving forward is that motherboards start to have more than just 2 fan headers. The 2 fan headers can be sooooo limiting.*


Really? I've only found it to be a mild annoyance if even that. It's not like there is not any splitters or molex to fan adapters. I guess if you are wanting to try controlling the fans by the boards headers it would be limiting, to a degree. But like I've stated before, I just look for fans that are quiet to begin with and then never think about them again once their powered.


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The fan from the CPU cooler was rather loud. I think it helps with the Node too that it's not a case that is completely open all the way around like the RVZ01, so it helps cut down some of that additional noise. I understand the RVZ01 had to be designed that way to expel heat.


Fair enough, that's what I was thinking. And those thin Thermalright fans seem to be pretty bad noise-wise.
Quote:


> The Node in actuality is not that huge of a case as its at 19L vs. RVZ01 at 14L. When compared to a few other cases I've tried, the Node is pretty small.


I was all set to pull the trigger on the Silverstone SG10 (23 litres) when the RVZ01 caught my attention. I'm more interested in a small footprint on my desk rather than overall volume, height doesn't really matter to me as long as it's not too ridiculous. Despite being mATX, the SG10 has a smaller footprint than the Node. But if height or portability is an issue, the Node is obviously the better option. I was hoping Silverstone would do an SFX/ITX version of the SG10, I think there was a rumour about that a while back. That could have been promising.

I can't help thinking though that the Raven is still a little too big. Ideally I would have liked to see a more stream-lined version - drop the 3.5" and optical drive support, forget water cooling (not that it's viable anyway with the AIO's currently available), and limit the graphic card size a little more. Then it could have really taken advantage of the ITX form factor. But at least it's a step in the right direction.

SG08 seems kind of big for what it is, but the SG05 is appealing. That's the other one I've considered too. It has the least depth of all the ITX cases I've looked at while still allowing for something like a GTX 760/770 (I believe the MSI cards fit), or a reference 780 with some modding. But the SG05 is an open design too, so I imagine it wouldn't be any better than the Raven acoustically.
Quote:


> My one wish with ITX moving forward is that motherboards start to have more than just 2 fan headers. The 2 fan headers can be sooooo limiting.


Absolutely. 3 headers should be the minimum on an enthusiast ITX board. That's why I don't like the idea of having 2 fans in the CPU area in the Raven. A splitter is fine to run a pair of fans on the GPU side, but if I had both a case fan on the other side and a CPU fan, I'd want to have independent control of them.


----------



## Haydius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I wish and hope pc cases like this grow in popularity. Digital Storm with their Bolt 1 and 2 would be an excellent example!


Just checked the Bolt II out, holy crap that's huge for a 'Mini Tower' .!!

Looks about the same size as my SR-2 lol


----------



## micnolmad

Hi, New to the forum and just got the rvz01. The site I got it from had misleading info so I was planing to use this as a livingroom htpc.

Now that I have it, I can see the two ssd slots cannot hold two 3.5 hdds..

Since my itx has an ion graphics chip I have a lot of space where the graphics card would normally go.. so has anyone tried to convert that space to a nasbox area?


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micnolmad*
> 
> Hi, New to the forum and just got the rvz01. The site I got it from had misleading info so I was planing to use this as a livingroom htpc.
> 
> Now that I have it, I can see the two ssd slots cannot hold two 3.5 hdds..
> 
> Since my itx has an ion graphics chip I have a lot of space where the graphics card would normally go.. so has anyone tried to convert that space to a nasbox area?


I don't think nobody has, but you coule just accomodate the drives in the area. Put something between them (plastic?, rubber?) so they are steady enough and put the case in vertical fashion. They should receive enough air with the fan on the area.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I got the Node 304 up and running today and unfortunately I'm liking the case much better from a temp/sound aspect. I am going to be moving on from the RVZ01. If anyone is interested on taking over the OP and updating it, please send me a PM and I can let a mod know.


Sorry it didn't work out bro. How much better is the noise, is it just a little or? What fans are you running in the Node?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Really? I've only found it to be a mild annoyance if even that. It's not like there is not any splitters or molex to fan adapters. I guess if you are wanting to try controlling the fans by the boards headers it would be limiting, to a degree. But like I've stated before, I just look for fans that are quiet to begin with and then never think about them again once their powered.


I guess some of us just like having more control over the fans that we use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> Fair enough, that's what I was thinking. And those thin Thermalright fans seem to be pretty bad noise-wise.
> I was all set to pull the trigger on the Silverstone SG10 (23 litres) when the RVZ01 caught my attention. I'm more interested in a small footprint on my desk rather than overall volume, height doesn't really matter to me as long as it's not too ridiculous. Despite being mATX, the SG10 has a smaller footprint than the Node. But if height or portability is an issue, the Node is obviously the better option. I was hoping Silverstone would do an SFX/ITX version of the SG10, I think there was a rumour about that a while back. That could have been promising.
> 
> I can't help thinking though that the Raven is still a little too big. Ideally I would have liked to see a more stream-lined version - drop the 3.5" and optical drive support, forget water cooling (not that it's viable anyway with the AIO's currently available), and limit the graphic card size a little more. Then it could have really taken advantage of the ITX form factor. But at least it's a step in the right direction.
> 
> SG08 seems kind of big for what it is, but the SG05 is appealing. That's the other one I've considered too. It has the least depth of all the ITX cases I've looked at while still allowing for something like a GTX 760/770 (I believe the MSI cards fit), or a reference 780 with some modding. But the SG05 is an open design too, so I imagine it wouldn't be any better than the Raven acoustically.
> Absolutely. 3 headers should be the minimum on an enthusiast ITX board. That's why I don't like the idea of having 2 fans in the CPU area in the Raven. A splitter is fine to run a pair of fans on the GPU side, but if I had both a case fan on the other side and a CPU fan, I'd want to have independent control of them.


I owned the SG10 for a good portion of last year into this year before I decided to go ITX. The SG10 is a really good case and I can't give enough props to Silverstone on its design.

The SG08 is about the same size as the Node 304, the SG08 is about an inch shorter in height and I think it also is a little shorter in width. The SG05 has an open design where I can see it getting loud, but you can fit an AIO in there which isn't an issue with noise I bet.

The RVZ01 is an awesome case I will say and with a few changes it could really be a top notch case.

The big issue is the cooler with this case on my end. The darn cooler caused me a lot of issues from messing with the H60 at first trying to get it to fit with the AXP-100 being noisy and not even being able to swap out the fan.

I am going to keep an eye on this thread and see what neat things people do that might have me coming back at some point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Sorry it didn't work out bro. How much better is the noise, is it just a little or? What fans are you running in the Node?


Thanks. The noise is much better in the Node vs. RVZ01 for me. Don't get me wrong, I still hear the Node but its nowhere hear what I was getting with the RVZ01, thanks to the air cooler. LOL!


----------



## Haydius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> I don't think nobody has, but you coule just accomodate the drives in the area. Put something between them (plastic?, rubber?) so they are steady enough and put the case in vertical fashion. They should receive enough air with the fan on the area.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micnolmad*
> 
> Hi, New to the forum and just got the rvz01. The site I got it from had misleading info so I was planing to use this as a livingroom htpc.
> 
> Now that I have it, I can see the two ssd slots cannot hold two 3.5 hdds..
> 
> Since my itx has an ion graphics chip I have a lot of space where the graphics card would normally go.. so has anyone tried to convert that space to a nasbox area?


While Mariolilli has a good idea (I've even used a piece of MDF







) if you're looking for a more permanent solution, try looking for a hard drive cage that will fit in there. It will hold the drives apart and as long as you throw a screw or two in to keep it in place it should sit fairly solid. Not sure on exactly what would be the best solution for that particular case as mine has not arrived yet.


_I realise this one wouldn't fit - just an image for product reference_


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I guess some of us just like having more control over the fans that we use.
> I owned the SG10 for a good portion of last year into this year before I decided to go ITX. The SG10 is a really good case and I can't give enough props to Silverstone on its design.
> 
> The SG08 is about the same size as the Node 304, the SG08 is about an inch shorter in height and I think it also is a little shorter in width. The SG05 has an open design where I can see it getting loud, but you can fit an AIO in there which isn't an issue with noise I bet.
> 
> The RVZ01 is an awesome case I will say and with a few changes it could really be a top notch case.
> 
> The big issue is the cooler with this case on my end. The darn cooler caused me a lot of issues from messing with the H60 at first trying to get it to fit with the AXP-100 being noisy and not even being able to swap out the fan.
> 
> I am going to keep an eye on this thread and see what neat things people do that might have me coming back at some point.
> Thanks. The noise is much better in the Node vs. RVZ01 for me. Don't get me wrong, I still hear the Node but its nowhere hear what I was getting with the RVZ01, thanks to the air cooler. LOL!


Hey All,

Ah Zombie, that sucks about the AXP-Muscle...Mine was already shipped but is taking its sweet time getting here... Crap, the cooling has been the biggest PIA for this build, and has cost me the most time in getting it up and running.

I guess the best cooler to get for this case would be the Noctura if the MB can support it. Guess I will order from newegg.
Think Im going to order it. Hopefully I can just re-post the muscle on ebay or something.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Ah Zombie, that sucks about the AXP-Muscle...Mine was already shipped but is taking its sweet time getting here... Crap, the cooling has been the biggest PIA for this build, and has cost me the most time in getting it up and running.
> 
> I guess the best cooler to get for this case would be the Noctura if the MB can support it. Guess I will order from newegg.
> Think Im going to order it. Hopefully I can just re-post the muscle on ebay or something.


Where did you order the Muscle from, ebay? The CPU cooling has been the biggest PITA IMO which caused me a huge headache.

If you can fit the Noctua, I 'd give it a shot. BTW, there isn't an "r" in Noctua. LOL! I'd order from Newegg, so if you are not happy with it, you can just go ahead and return it for something else.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Where did you order the Muscle from, ebay? The CPU cooling has been the biggest PITA IMO which caused me a huge headache.
> 
> If you can fit the Noctua, I 'd give it a shot. BTW, there isn't an "r" in Noctua. LOL! I'd order from Newegg, so if you are not happy with it, you can just go ahead and return it for something else.


LOL guess Ive been spelling it wrong this whole time







The thing is, Ive should have know better, i was just tying to save some $$$ and in the end it always ends up costing me more. (happens more often in my life than Id care to admit) We had some good results from members here using the noctua, and after RMA'ing the GeminII I was set to order the noctua, so I just finished ordering from newegg now...probably get here faster than the muscle.

Yeah I bought the muscle from ebay, but since Im in Canada, its more of a PIA to send back.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> LOL guess Ive been spelling it wrong this whole time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, Ive should have know better, i was just tying to save some $$$ and in the end it always ends up costing me more. (happens more often in my life than Id care to admit) We had some good results from members here using the noctua, and after RMA'ing the GeminII I was set to order the noctua, so I just finished ordering from newegg now...probably get here faster than the muscle.
> 
> Yeah I bought the muscle from ebay, but since Im in Canada, its more of a PIA to send back.


The AXP100 is a very nice looking cooler for sure, just too bad we can't change the fan on it unless you can find another one of its size.

Please report back once you have tested the Noctua and if you try the AXP-100.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The AXP100 is a very nice looking cooler for sure, just too bad we can't change the fan on it unless you can find another one of its size.
> 
> Please report back once you have tested the Noctua and if you try the AXP-100.


If you got a quieter CPU fan would you have kept it? Could have tried the


http://imgur.com/G8OpO

. I think I'll go NH-L12 because the bottom fan seems quiet (Noise: 17,6 dB(A) - Noise with L.N.A.: 13,1 dB(A)).


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The AXP100 is a very nice looking cooler for sure, just too bad we can't change the fan on it unless you can find another one of its size.
> 
> Please report back once you have tested the Noctua and if you try the AXP-100.


hey capt,

I never really got to hear or see your overall thoughts on the muscle. You said it was loud, was it fan noise or air noise? Also did you use the case fan above it?

Just curious...I mean I ordered the Noctua, but I gott figure out what Im going to do with this muscle.


----------



## OCPG

Do you guys think running 2x Noctua NF-S12A ULN in the GPU area will be enough to keep a 780 Ti SC running smooth under heavy gaming?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Do you guys think running 2x Noctua NF-S12A ULN in the GPU area will be enough to keep a 780 Ti SC running smooth under heavy gaming?


Yes, if you have the fan profile for the GPU set properly.


----------



## NsLm1

I'd recommend a F12 over a S12A, because it has higher pressure so it has more power to drive air into the GPU even if the amount of air is lower than the S12A. I had 2 S12A:s installed, but as they weren't enough cooling wise I ordered F12s as replacements. The F12:s are more noisy though, but only by noctua standards.


----------



## Leviathan25

Is it worth it to try to overclock a CPU with this case?

For example, the following option:
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI Intel Z87 Haswell LGA1150 Mini-ITX Motherboard
CPU: Intel Haswell Core i5 4670K 3.40GHz 6MB LGA1150
Heatsink: Thermalright AXP-100 Low Profile CPU Cooler

vs:
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI Intel H87 Haswell LGA1150 Mini-ITX Motherboard
CPU: Intel Haswell Core i5 4670 3.40GHz 6MB LGA1150

It would save me about $151 NZD.

Mainly I'm just wondering what kind of OC I could expect with the above components and whether or not it's worth spending the money.

Additional:

Anything wrong with this build?

Case - SilverStone Raven RVZ01 - $133.00
Power Supply - SilverStone SFX Series ST45SF-G - $168.00
Motherboard - Asus Z87I-PRO Intel Z87 Mini ITX Haswell Socket 1150 - $242.90
CPU - Intel Haswell Core i5 4670K 3.40GHz 6MB LGA1150 - $319.95
RAM - Mushkin Blackline FrostByte 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3-1600 CL9 (996995) - $159.95
SSD - Samsung 840 EVO Series 120GB 2.5" SATA3 SSD (MZ-7TE120BW) - $149.95
Optical Drive SilverStone SOD02 - $108.00
Graphics - ASUS GTX660-DC2OCPH-2GD5 GeForce GTX660 OC 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E3.0 - $299.95
Total - $1,667.65

(In NZD)


----------



## Legtom

What do u think using Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 on case top cover ?? Someone try i hear is little noise on 1000rmp but in 500-600 is perfect.


----------



## Nerix

I want to operate 3 case fans in my build, a few questions regarding that:

1. My PSU has just one 4-Pole Molex connection (be quiet! SFX Power 2 , 400W). The mainboard ASRock Z87E-ITX has 1 x Chassis Fan connector (4-pin).
Is that enough for operating 3 case fans?

2. What kind and how many cables will I need for operating 3 case fans?

3. Any tips for tutorials regarding what kind of cables you need and where to connect them? It´s my first PC -build, so that would be quite helpful as there seems to be a ton of cables...

Thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> I want to operate 3 case fans in my build, a few questions regarding that:
> 
> 1. My PSU has just one 4-Pole Molex connection (be quiet! SFX Power 2 , 400W). The mainboard ASRock Z87E-ITX has 1 x Chassis Fan connector (4-pin).
> Is that enough for operating 3 case fans?
> 
> 2. What kind and how many cables will I need for operating 3 case fans?
> 
> 3. Any tips for tutorials regarding what kind of cables you need and where to connect them? It´s my first PC -build, so that would be quite helpful as there seems to be a ton of cables...
> 
> Thanks


I would say to use this splitter personally, I've used a lot of them, they work great. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14663/ele-989/4-Pin_Power_Distribution_PCB_3xWay_Block_MMT-PCB-4-33.html

If your psu only has 1 molex connector, you might want to get one of these also: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16487/cab-1003/ModRight_Black-Out_Series_4-Pin_Y_Cable_-_3.html

And with that splitter, it's pretty self explanatory!!


----------



## Nerix

Thanks Jimhans, I´ll try that. Probably I´ll try 2 case fans first and if there should be any heat issues, I will add a third one.

Two more questions come to my mind:
1. As thermal compound I ordered Arctic Silver 5 (3,5g). What share of the 3,5g should be used for one processor? I would guess like 50%, or is too thick better than too thin?

2. What should be the orientation of the case and CPU-fans? CPU + Top-Case-Fan blow the hot air out, the bottom case fan inside the case?

The system right now:
PCPartPicker part list

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($227.99 @ NCIX US)
*CPU Cooler:* Thermalright AXP-100 44.5 CFM Ball Bearing CPU Cooler ($59.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Thermal Compound:* Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste ($6.73 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($129.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.99 @ Best Buy)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($54.98 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card ($249.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply ($69.36 @ Amazon)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> Thanks Jimhans, I´ll try that. Probably I´ll try 2 case fans first and if there should be any heat issues, I will add a third one.
> 
> Two more questions come to my mind:
> 1. As thermal compound I ordered Arctic Silver 5 (3,5g). What share of the 3,5g should be used for one processor? I would guess like 50%, or is too thick better than too thin?
> 
> 2. What should be the orientation of the case and CPU-fans? CPU + Top-Case-Fan blow the hot air out, the bottom case fan inside the case?
> 
> The system right now:
> PCPartPicker part list
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($227.99 @ NCIX US)
> *CPU Cooler:* Thermalright AXP-100 44.5 CFM Ball Bearing CPU Cooler ($59.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Thermal Compound:* Arctic Silver 5 High-Density Polysynthetic Silver 3.5g Thermal Paste ($6.73 @ OutletPC)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($129.99 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.99 @ Best Buy)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($54.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card ($249.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($84.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply ($69.36 @ Amazon)


All of the case fans should be used as intakes to push air into the case, it should provide you the best temps.

The AS5 is OK, as with all TIMs, too much is worse than too little. Make a single line on the center of the CPU the size of a grain of rice, or use the pea method, either works well with AS5.


----------



## Ice Reign

Hi All,

I'm about to start a build for a friend and he'd like to do a SFX build with this case. I was wondering if anyone here has installed either GT AP-14s or AP-15s in this case and what the noise is like when they are running flat out. I realize that loudness is subjective but a ballpark estimation would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I'm about to start a build for a friend and he'd like to do a SFX build with this case. I was wondering if anyone here has installed either GT AP-14s or AP-15s in this case and what the noise is like when they are running flat out. I realize that loudness is subjective but a ballpark estimation would be greatly appreciated.


AP-14's are pretty quiet to me, the 15's are louder obviously, but bearable. I prefer the 14's though.


----------



## Ice Reign

Thanks Jim. You helped me with my EK block staining issue too. I'm gonna have to put you on retainer. lol.


----------



## tmaven

Corsair H100i ordered! Hope I measured it right + will have strong hand with dremel







))


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Thanks Jim. You helped me with my EK block staining issue too. I'm gonna have to put you on retainer. lol.












How'd the block turn out BTW?


----------



## chhimp

Managed to fit a corsair h100, but the fan had to attach to the outside the case. MSI 270X 4G ALSO.Had to loosen the power supply cable to make the graphic card fit.


A very nice home theater pc


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes, if you have the fan profile for the GPU set properly.


Was it you that said something before about the 780 (Ti) being made to run at 80c load? Just wanted to clarify and get a better understanding.

My main concern is noise and the NF-S12A ULN is super quiet, but it's performance might not be the best. They have another model the NF-S12A PWM that performs better, but I like the idea you mentioned about getting a 3-pin quiet fan to begin with and not having to worry about it ramping up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NsLm1*
> 
> I'd recommend a F12 over a S12A, because it has higher pressure so it has more power to drive air into the GPU even if the amount of air is lower than the S12A. I had 2 S12A:s installed, but as they weren't enough cooling wise I ordered F12s as replacements. The F12:s are more noisy though, but only by noctua standards.


Did you turn up the GPU's own fan? What was the GPU temp? I'm a little skeptical as others have claimed to be fine with fans such as the included silverstone 15mm fans.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> What do u think using Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 on case top cover ?? Someone try i hear is little noise on 1000rmp but in 500-600 is perfect.


Don't think it will fit as it's 140mm. I've been trying to find some info on the Vortex 12 for the cpu side panel. Seems to be one of the only good 15mm fans available.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> *Was it you that said something before about the 780 (Ti) being made to run at 80c load? Just wanted to clarify and get a better understanding.*
> 
> My main concern is noise and the NF-S12A ULN is super quiet, but it's performance might not be the best. They have another model the NF-S12A PWM that performs better, but I like the idea you mentioned about getting a 3-pin quiet fan to begin with and not having to worry about it ramping up.
> Did you turn up the GPU's own fan? What was the GPU temp? I'm a little skeptical as others have claimed to be fine with fans such as the included silverstone 15mm fans.


Yes, at the reference clocks, the 780Ti won't start to throttle until 95c. And they can actually run all day at 80-90c with no ill effects to longevity or performance.


----------



## Nerix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> All of the case fans should be used as intakes to push air into the case, it should provide you the best temps.


Okay, I am just wondering, as the upper case fan and the CPU fan sit directly above each other.

That means the case fan would blow towards the cpu fan (down), and the cpu fan (just a few centimeters away from the case fan) would blow towards the case fan (up). Is that still okay, or should the upper case fan blow the air outside the case with that setup?

---

Other topic: a good video where a RVZ01 build get assembled (in German, but helpful anyhow I guess):


----------



## NsLm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Did you turn up the GPU's own fan? What was the GPU temp? I'm a little skeptical as others have claimed to be fine with fans such as the included silverstone 15mm fans.


I have a R9 290 so temperatures are a real problem even though I have a Twin Frozr cooler on it. I currently have 1 F12 and 1 S12A installed under the GPU and there are about 4mm space between the GPU and the fans. Originally I had 2 S12As and was finally able to run without throttling when changing one for the more powerful F12. It makes more noise but it is more optimized for heatsinks and radiators (read: operation in tight spaces like the RVZ01) and gives more pressure so it manages to keep the GPU cooler.

At baseclock with the fans turned to 100% the temps even out at about 87C, with the GPU fan running at 80% during Unigine Valley. I'd much rather have the Noctuas running 100% than the Twin Frozr because they are much quieter and less hair driery. I'm running the case inside a TV bench and the temperatures drop by about 10C when taken out and put vertically. It's much more quiet then too. I have 1cm of coasters under the case in horizontal mode to allow more airflow for the GPU fans. It's much more quiet then too.

I personally am probably going to toss the Twin Frozr altogether for a bigger heatsink (Alpenföhn Peter 2) and use the intake fans practically as GPU fans, because it is probably not efficient having two fans running close to 100% on top of each other. I hope I had the guts to make a DIY watercooling for the case but can't trust myself not screwing up the installation in such a tight case.

You're probably okay when running a cooler card than the 290/290X and the stock fans will probably suffice, but when wanting optimal performance I'd stick with the F12.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> Okay, I am just wondering, as the upper case fan and the CPU fan sit directly above each other.
> 
> That means the case fan would blow towards the cpu fan (down), and the cpu fan (just a few centimeters away from the case fan) would blow towards the case fan (up). Is that still okay, or should the upper case fan blow the air outside the case with that setup?
> 
> ---
> 
> Other topic: a good video where a RVZ01 build get assembled (in German, but helpful anyhow I guess):


I would reverse the CPU fan so it is pulling instead of pushing in that situation honestly, the case fan blowing cold air from outside will help more for CPU temps that way.

PS: what CPU cooler are you using??


----------



## whoanelly

Got my noctua in Today. I can say that It will Fit a MSI Z87I Motherboard. You can probably even get away with higher profile ram too. I rested the AXP muscle in just for comparison sake and I can also say that it would fit. I believe the MSI 78ZI is the same as the "gaming" ITX board, minus the fancy paint and Sound Blaster..






I'll post the finished product once Im done (sneaking this at work and my co-workers are curious and annoyed) Wont be pretty, im not one for finesse...


----------



## Jealousy

A little update after using the RVZ01 for a while now. Everything running nice and smoothly with quiet fan- operations.

Running 3770K with NT06-PRO and Radeon 290X( Quiet- mode) withouth the case fans. Gpu also works great under full load with the 40% max fan- setting in quiet- mode.


----------



## yannis76

Hi to all!

I just registered myself here because of this case and wanted to add my 2 cents regarding noise, temperature and cpu air cooler.

After playing with the Intel stock for a couple of weeks and failing with Big Shuriken 2, I ordered the AXP 100 muscle. The motherboard is an Asrock Z77E-ITX, the CPU is an i5-3470 and the VGA is a EVGA 680 FTW.

The 1st problem you will have with this combination is that there is one capacitor (?) not allowing the metal base to align fully. For this metal base I used the 3 out of 4 screws and then installed the AXP heatsink. Be careful to tighten the screws and also use all the screws of the fan as well.

My first experience was not good: T>70 at load and a lot of noise in AIDA 64 test.

Then I decided to remove one fan from the bottom and put it on top again blowing air onto the heatsink (positive pressure).

CPU temp never passed 62oC and also noise was much more controlled. Furthermore when I stopped AIDA I also noticed the temp to drop fast.

To be honest, apart from adding the fan I also turned the screws of the heatsink two or three times but I believe that the heatsink was already well placed.

Now I am running Unigene Valley and CPU temp is again 62oC and VGA temp 77oC.

Hope you all enjoy the case. Its a tricky one but can very rewarding when building the case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chhimp*
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to fit a corsair h100, but the fan had to attach to the outside the case. MSI 270X 4G ALSO.Had to loosen the power supply cable to make the graphic card fit.
> 
> 
> A very nice home theater pc


Nice build. Any pics of inside the case and how you fit the rad with the video card?


----------



## chhimp

Temps while playing bf3. Gpu temp is about 45 degrees. Ultra setting.
Idle temp is about 35 degree c for cpu and 33 c for motherboard. Runs pretty cool with all fans as intake. Should have faced the h100 fans on the outside. Would run cooler and quieter. Its working harder because it is almost against the wall with half a inch from the wall.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chhimp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps while playing bf3. Gpu temp is about 45 degrees. Ultra setting.
> Idle temp is about 35 degree c for cpu and 33 c for motherboard. Runs pretty cool with all fans as intake. Should have faced the h100 fans on the outside. Would run cooler and quieter. Its working harder because it is almost against the wall with half a inch from the wall.


cchimp, next time you have the GPU bracket off, I'd love to see a picture of the H100 sitting in there. Is it sitting very tight? How long length wise and which brand is that 270x you are using?

This is not a bad idea with what you did at all. Do you feel the fans are loud sitting on the outside of the case?


----------



## Vengeance0058

I'd be curious as well. I was wondering if it would be possible to fit an enclosed 240mm along with the NZXT G10 bracket for water cooling.


----------



## whoanelly

Man, does that ever look pleasant.

I finished my build last night, what a royal PIA. I think I used every curse word in all combinations possible. The Noctua just eats all that real estate in there so you have to do most of your connections before you mount it in the case, and heaven forbid you forget to do something. (front audio pannel, F*#&!, Forget to flip the power supply switch.. Moth34F&*$!!) One of the biggest *****es, was my Asus 760. The PCB near the SLI connection really should be cut 45 degrees as it kept hitting the side of the case.

All in all, I would hate to have to go back in there now that its all together. I dunno, for a second I was contemplating just using the AXP muscle since I cant return it anyway, deal with the noise and save $40 difference between the Noctua. In my cold basement, my idles temps were hovering around 30C, I wonder under load in my media cabinet how it will do...

Also this is my first (and last) MSI board. Just found it flaky. Kept just showing a blank screen with blinking cursor every other reboot (no bios logo screen) After flashing to the latest bios its seemed to have stopped, but I much rather one of Asus or Gigabyte. Also the stupid Power Led blinks on sleep, not sure if this is common across all makes as I never really used sleep unless it was a laptop. My Zotac Zbox didnt do it.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Man, does that ever look pleasant.
> 
> I finished my build last night, what a royal PIA. I think I used every curse word in all combinations possible. The Noctua just eats all that real estate in there so you have to do most of your connections before you mount it in the case, and heaven forbid you forget to do something. (front audio pannel, F*#&!, Forget to flip the power supply switch.. Moth34F&*$!!) One of the biggest *****es, was my Asus 760. The PCB near the SLI connection really should be cut 45 degrees as it kept hitting the side of the case.
> 
> All in all, I would hate to have to go back in there now that its all together. I dunno, for a second I was contemplating just using the AXP muscle since I cant return it anyway, deal with the noise and save $40 difference between the Noctua. In my cold basement, my idles temps were hovering around 30C, I wonder under load in my media cabinet how it will do...
> 
> Also this is my first (and last) MSI board. Just found it flaky. Kept just showing a blank screen with blinking cursor every other reboot (no bios logo screen) After flashing to the latest bios its seemed to have stopped, but I much rather one of Asus or Gigabyte. Also the stupid Power Led blinks on sleep, not sure if this is common across all makes as I never really used sleep unless it was a laptop. My Zotac Zbox didnt do it.


My ASRock also blinks the power light on sleep, so it's pretty much normal. My laptop does the same. I don't know if you can disable it.

Sell your AXP-100 on eBay, you may get a good part of the investment. Better than zero


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Man, does that ever look pleasant.
> 
> I finished my build last night, what a royal PIA. I think I used every curse word in all combinations possible. The Noctua just eats all that real estate in there so you have to do most of your connections before you mount it in the case, and heaven forbid you forget to do something. (front audio pannel, F*#&!, Forget to flip the power supply switch.. Moth34F&*$!!) One of the biggest *****es, was my Asus 760. The PCB near the SLI connection really should be cut 45 degrees as it kept hitting the side of the case.
> 
> All in all, I would hate to have to go back in there now that its all together. I dunno, for a second I was contemplating just using the AXP muscle since I cant return it anyway, deal with the noise and save $40 difference between the Noctua. In my cold basement, my idles temps were hovering around 30C, I wonder under load in my media cabinet how it will do...
> 
> Also this is my first (and last) MSI board. Just found it flaky. Kept just showing a blank screen with blinking cursor every other reboot (no bios logo screen) After flashing to the latest bios its seemed to have stopped, but I much rather one of Asus or Gigabyte. Also the stupid Power Led blinks on sleep, not sure if this is common across all makes as I never really used sleep unless it was a laptop. My Zotac Zbox didnt do it.


Grats on your build. I keep hearing the AXP-100 Muscle mentioned and if I remember correctly you are the second person to say it was noisy. Is this due to the stock fan or just the design of the heatsink? Is it not possible to replace the fan on the AXP? I am curious as I was leaning towards this cooler myself.


----------



## whoanelly

Not sure as I never did get around to install it, Capt Zombie in the thread did, I think he said it was the fan. Its a very thin, and it tests going larger doesn't really seem to help it all that much.


----------



## Ice Reign

If its just the fan (and clearance isn't an issue) I would just mount the fan on the case lid instead of mounting it on the cooler (assuming the venting holes line up). Once I get my hands on the case though I can actually figure that out . Canada Post should be dropping it off today!


----------



## Nerix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I would reverse the CPU fan so it is pulling instead of pushing in that situation honestly, the case fan blowing cold air from outside will help more for CPU temps that way.
> 
> PS: what CPU cooler are you using??


I will use the AXP-100 Muscle. Is it possible (and recommandable) to reverse the fan with this cooler?

In that case the setup would be 2 intake case fans (one at the top, one at the bottom) and one reversed CPU Cooler.

EDIT:
hmm, could it be that I misunderstood the standard airflow direction?

Right now I think it´s pushing the air towards the CPU, not the other way around, right? In that case I wouldn´t need to reverse it.

EDIT2:
Ok, so the standard direction is towards the heatsink (and you could reverse it)



http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/axp-100_muscle.html?panel=2


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> I will use the AXP-100 Muscle. Is it possible (and recommandable) to reverse the fan with this cooler?
> 
> In that case the setup would be 2 intake case fans (one at the top, one at the bottom) and one reversed CPU Cooler.
> 
> EDIT:
> hmm, could it be that I misunderstood the standard airflow direction?
> 
> Right now I think it´s pushing the air towards the CPU, not the other way around, right? In that case I wouldn´t need to reverse it.
> 
> EDIT2:
> Ok, so the standard direction is towards the heatsink (and you could reverse it)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/axp-100_muscle.html?panel=2


I would not recommend reversing the fan and running it in pull as an exhaust. You'd be much better suited to pull fresh, cooler air from outside the case and force it through the fins.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Man, does that ever look pleasant.
> 
> I finished my build last night, what a royal PIA. I think I used every curse word in all combinations possible. The Noctua just eats all that real estate in there so you have to do most of your connections before you mount it in the case, and heaven forbid you forget to do something. (front audio pannel, F*#&!, Forget to flip the power supply switch.. Moth34F&*$!!) One of the biggest *****es, was my Asus 760. The PCB near the SLI connection really should be cut 45 degrees as it kept hitting the side of the case.
> 
> All in all, I would hate to have to go back in there now that its all together. I dunno, for a second I was contemplating just using the AXP muscle since I cant return it anyway, deal with the noise and save $40 difference between the Noctua. In my cold basement, my idles temps were hovering around 30C, I wonder under load in my media cabinet how it will do...
> 
> Also this is my first (and last) MSI board. Just found it flaky. Kept just showing a blank screen with blinking cursor every other reboot (no bios logo screen) After flashing to the latest bios its seemed to have stopped, but I much rather one of Asus or Gigabyte. Also the stupid Power Led blinks on sleep, not sure if this is common across all makes as I never really used sleep unless it was a laptop. My Zotac Zbox didnt do it.


I agree, this case is a ROYAL PITA to work in if you plan to keep fiddling with everything. For me, the issue is the riser card, you have to remove the entire GPU compartment. I wonder how well the ribbon riser cables work. Those could be a viable solution for those that are always fiddling around with their system that they can get to the mobo without taking the whole thing apart.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Grats on your build. I keep hearing the AXP-100 Muscle mentioned and if I remember correctly you are the second person to say it was noisy. Is this due to the stock fan or just the design of the heatsink? Is it not possible to replace the fan on the AXP? I am curious as I was leaning towards this cooler myself.


From what I can recall, the AXP Muscle has a 100mm fan on it. Trying to find one is gonna be a pain. The AXP-100 comes with a bracket that will allow you to place a 120mm fan on it. That is another thing that was a big difference between the two models.

Like I said early on to Jim in this thread, this case really needed probably another 1, 1.5, or 2 inches of height. It would of been perfect with AIO's and give more options with air coolers. Then there would be those *****ing and moaning that the case is way too big. Personally the ML07 should of been this, a little larger case with same layout.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> I will use the AXP-100 Muscle. Is it possible (and recommandable) to reverse the fan with this cooler?
> 
> In that case the setup would be 2 intake case fans (one at the top, one at the bottom) and one reversed CPU Cooler.
> 
> EDIT:
> hmm, could it be that I misunderstood the standard airflow direction?
> 
> Right now I think it´s pushing the air towards the CPU, not the other way around, right? In that case I wouldn´t need to reverse it.
> 
> EDIT2:
> Ok, so the standard direction is towards the heatsink (and you could reverse it)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/axp-100_muscle.html?panel=2


Plus, if you have the fan pulling air up that will not do a good job of cooling the CPU as the radiator fins are not getting proper air. You are totally changing the positive air pressure of the case.

I think you will also run into a turbulence issue considering how close the 15mm Silverstone fan touches the fan from the AXP-100 if your side panel is used as an intake. This case is meant for positive air pressure setup to keep all your components cool.


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I agree, this case is a ROYAL PITA to work in if you plan to keep fiddling with everything. For me, the issue is the riser card, you have to remove the entire GPU compartment. I wonder how well the ribbon riser cables work. Those could be a viable solution for those that are always fiddling around with their system that they can get to the mobo without taking the whole thing apart.
> From what I can recall, the AXP Muscle has a 100mm fan on it. Trying to find one is gonna be a pain. The AXP-100 comes with a bracket that will allow you to place a 120mm fan on it. That is another thing that was a big difference between the two models.


So if I was going to remove the 100MM fan and mount a 120 on the case and let that blow air onto the heatsink you don't think it will have the same noise issues? As long as it lines up and is directly over I don't see it as an issue that its not directly mounted to the heatsink.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> So if I was going to remove the 100MM fan and mount a 120 on the case and let that blow air onto the heatsink you don't think it will have the same noise issues? As long as it lines up and is directly over I don't see it as an issue that its not directly mounted to the heatsink.


You never want to place the heat sink without a fan. You are going to burn out your CPU. The fan is supposed to be mounted on the fins of the heat sink to dissipate all that heat.

What I am saying is that the AXP-100, not the AXP-100 Muscle came with a 120mm bracket. It allows you to replace the 100mm fan by placing this bracket on top of the heat sink so you can install a 120mm fan. The Muscle does not have this bracket.


----------



## Nerix

@CaptainZombie, Ice Reign:

my thoughts exactly, I just made the mistake to think that the standard air flow of the CPU cooler is away from the heatsink (to get rid of the heat). As it is the opposite, there is no need to change the orientation of the fan (plus, there is no issue with the airflow regarding the case fan just above the CPU cooler).

Thanks! Now only the parts have to arrive


----------



## Vengeance0058

I'm curious about the SFX PSU. I see a couple builds using the 450w with parts that say you should have a 500 / 600 watt PSU. How does that work?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> @CaptainZombie, Ice Reign:
> 
> my thoughts exactly, I just made the mistake to think that the standard air flow of the CPU cooler is away from the heatsink (to get rid of the heat). As it is the opposite, there is no need to change the orientation of the fan (plus, there is no issue with the airflow regarding the case fan just above the CPU cooler).
> 
> Thanks! Now only the parts have to arrive


You can try mounting it away from the heat sink and see what kind of results you will get. I would use the side panel fan with pulling fresh air in and then the CPU fan pushing that air downward so it can then expel out the sides of the case.

What the other guy was trying to do is not mount a fan on the heat sink at all and just use the side panel fan to cool the heat sink.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vengeance0058*
> 
> I'm curious about the SFX PSU. I see a couple builds using the 450w with parts that say you should have a 500 / 600 watt PSU. How does that work?


Since this is a 80+ gold rated PSU and is efficient, you are fine as long as you are not trying to OC both a CPU and GPU. A lot of times GPU manufacturers rate wattage higher so they don't have people blowing up their parts.

I've seen builds with 4770K + 1 Titan on this little 450W PSU here at OCN.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Since this is a 80+ gold rated PSU and is efficient, you are fine as long as you are not trying to OC both a CPU and GPU. *All of the time, GPU manufacturers rate wattage higher so they don't have people blowing up their parts.*
> 
> I've seen builds with 4770K + 1 Titan on this little 450W PSU here at OCN.


Fixed that!


----------



## whoanelly

Just question, what are people running as operating systems on your ravens?

Ive been running Win8 for a while on my laptop, and actually like 8.1 a lot more. I installed 8.1 on the build...maybe Metro wont be so bad on a large screen/HTPC with the main icons front and center like XMBC and whatever game I got going on at the time.


----------



## chhimp

On the large screen windiws 8.1 is pretty good. There is three seperate places you have to adjust the setting though. One in metro setting. Two with icons in desktop. Three the task bar section which will enlarge the taskbar and internet browser automatically.


----------



## DocDigby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Just question, what are people running as operating systems on your ravens?
> 
> Ive been running Win8 for a while on my laptop, and actually like 8.1 a lot more. I installed 8.1 on the build...maybe Metro wont be so bad on a large screen/HTPC with the main icons front and center like XMBC and whatever game I got going on at the time.


I wasn't too keen on the Metro interface, I'm very accustomed to the regular desktop style and find it a lot more efficient for my work and navigating (I like the search for anything feature of the classic start menu - whereas the Metro interface separates searching for programs from files and PC settings, which then slows me down as it requires more clicks to get to what I want).

I use Stardocks Start8: http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/ It gives you the old style Start menu back from Windows 7 and behaves exactly the same and it has customization options too. It costs $5 but it was well worth it for me. There's also a free one you can get called Classic Shell: http://www.classicshell.net/ though I haven't tried that one so I don't know how it fairs.


----------



## tmaven

So I received my Corsair H100i, it is quite pain to fit it correctly, but it will work.

But, what I hate is extension cable for psu. It conflicts with Asus R280x.. gpu cooler is so massive, so I can't even use holder..

Damn.. return or just mod it?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> So I received my Corsair H100i, it is quite pain to fit it correctly, but it will work.
> 
> But, what I hate is extension cable for psu. It conflicts with Asus R280x.. gpu cooler is so massive, so I can't even use holder..
> 
> Damn.. return or just mod it?


The GPU holder isn't required. It's removable from the PCIe bracket.

Maybe next time, take your GPU decision into account.........


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Grats on your build. I keep hearing the AXP-100 Muscle mentioned and if I remember correctly you are the second person to say it was noisy. Is this due to the stock fan or just the design of the heatsink? Is it not possible to replace the fan on the AXP? I am curious as I was leaning towards this cooler myself.


It's just the fan. Put a nice 120mm on the original AXP-100 (with the bracket) and it'll be great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> You never want to place the heat sink without a fan. You are going to burn out your CPU. The fan is supposed to be mounted on the fins of the heat sink to dissipate all that heat.
> 
> What I am saying is that the AXP-100, not the AXP-100 Muscle came with a 120mm bracket. It allows you to replace the 100mm fan by placing this bracket on top of the heat sink so you can install a 120mm fan. The Muscle does not have this bracket.


Anyone know if it would work to run a 25mm fan on the AXP-100 as intake with no sidepanel fan? Would it pull much air from the outside since there is about 15mm free space between the fan and sidepanel?

The thing about running a 25mm + 15mm on sidepanel that worries me, is both fans would be sooo close and that might cause noise or other issues.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Not sure as I never did get around to install it, Capt Zombie in the thread did, I think he said it was the fan. Its a very thin, and it tests going larger doesn't really seem to help it all that much.


How is the noise with the NH-L12? Are you using the included silverstone sidepanel fan?


----------



## tmaven

Corsair H100i in action!
Inside 2x noctua!
Outside scythe slim!
(Corsair fans are loud as hell)


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> How is the noise with the NH-L12? Are you using the included silverstone sidepanel fan?


Noise level is great so far. I have 1 of the 2 included 15MM fans in the GPU area along with the top 25MM fan from the Noctua (as its to big to fit). The other 15MM is on the side/top panel which is inline with the fins from the Noctua. All fans are set as intakes.

I havent done any stress tests or played games/movies yet. Which program do you guys recommend to do some basic load/temp tests? I've just been updating, software installing and some you-tubing. From 20 feet away (I have a long living room) I don't notice it at all. If I'm right up to it, I hear very faint fan noise, very tolerable. I have it in my media cabinet as such:



(don't have a pic yet with it in there)

To help with the tight space, I bought a USB external fan which has a manual speed control. Make some slight mods to it, moving the knob from the front to the back so it can sit flush to the back of the cabinet, and routed the cables the best I could around the fan and tucked under the screws:




I haven't installed this yet, but that's my plan. It will come on and off with the PC from hibernate. (sleep mode has the stupid blinking power led and keeps this fan on) For the extra 3-4 seconds using hibernate vs sleep, its worth it.


----------



## whoanelly

Im still not sure if I should just leave the external fan in the middle of cuby utilizing the existing hole, or carve our a new hole inline with where the GPU vents are. I did some basic are tests at my desk, I used my electronic cigarette and blew some vapor from the side of the fan, and it grabbed it and blew it out the back, so I just might leave it centered in the cuby and just make the hole a bit wider to accommodate the fan and power/hdmi/lan cable....Im thinking it should be good enough to expel any heat build up based on my "vapor" test.


----------



## Mariolillo

Oww yeaaah! Things are finally arriving











The fans arrived today, three of them. The third one is giving support on the two standing in the picture. ITX30 has been here for three days now, but I wanted to wait for the fans before installing it.

I'm just waiting now for the GPU PWM adapter, so tomorrow these go tested with CPU PWM.
ACX card is also on it's way, so will test both blower and open-air on the case. I believe ACX will outperform the blower, just because of the great case airflow.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Oww yeaaah! Things are finally arriving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fans arrived today, three of them. The third one is giving support on the two standing in the picture. ITX30 has been here for three days now, but I wanted to wait for the fans before installing it.
> 
> I'm just waiting now for the GPU PWM adapter, so tomorrow these go tested with CPU PWM.
> ACX card is also on it's way, so will test both blower and open-air on the case. I believe ACX will outperform the blower, just because of the great case airflow.


I think the ACX will keep the temps lower for the GPU, but I feel it will make the rest of your system hotter.

So hurry up and test


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I think the ACX will keep the temps lower for the GPU, but I feel it will make the rest of your system hotter.
> 
> So hurry up and test


That is my only fear with the ACX, but I don't have any way to determine the difference so I will have to just test it.
If the rest of the system runs a lot hotter than with the blower, then I will keep the blower; if it is a few degrees (I believe this will be), I'll keep the ACX









Only downside of the blower so far is that I don't feel comfortable putting a drive in the slot on top of the exhaust; I checked my SSD temps on that slot and it reached 46c idle, in the middle slot it was at 31c idle. Too much.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> That is my only fear with the ACX, but I don't have any way to determine the difference so I will have to just test it.
> If the rest of the system runs a lot hotter than with the blower, then I will keep the blower; if it is a few degrees (I believe this will be), I'll keep the ACX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only downside of the blower so far is that I don't feel comfortable putting a drive in the slot on top of the exhaust; I checked my SSD temps on that slot and it reached 46c idle, in the middle slot it was at 31c idle. Too much.


Temps have ZERO effect on SSD life or speed!! Unless your putting a spinning drive on the support, it's not an issue, they could be 80c and have zero issue!!


----------



## tmaven

This is warning for people, who don't want to mod their ravens.

As you can see below, asus cooler has bad placement of heatpipes + extra plastic on start. This is in collision with power cable extension and gpu holder.


----------



## DocDigby

Just finished my build, I wanted something for video editing/gaming/OS X, I did a lot of research on installing OS X, and the Gigabyte boards are by far the easiest, all the other Z87 boards are a total pain to try and install it on. I also ordered a different WIFI card off of ebay for $6.48 which is compilable out of the box with OS X.

Motherboard: GA-Z87N-WIFI
CPU: i7 4770k
CPU Cooler: AXP-100 Muscle

WIFI: AzureWave/Atheros AW-NE773 AR5BHB92 WiFi Mini-PCI-E Card 802.11 B/G/N

GPU: GTX 770 4GB Gigabyte Windforce
RAM: 2 x PNY XLR8 8GB DDR3 1600 CAS 9
HDD: 2 x Seagate 240GB SSD's (RAID 0), 1 x 3TB Toshiba HDD
PSU: 450w Gold Modular with Silverstone Tek Flat Flexible Short Cable Set (PP05-E)

I bought the AXP-100 Muscle from the comments happening on this forum I was originally going to the get the Cooler Master Seidon 120V but people said it was noisy. Then after I'd ordered the AXP-100 Muscle someone on here complained about its noise which made me apprehensive; however after putting it into my case along with the 2 standard fans that came with the case I can honestly say that it is damn near silent. It's as quiet as my laptop is once I put it together. The only noise came from my GTX 770 which was second hand off of Amazon and is most definitely faulty so I'm returning that. I'm very happy with this build.

I did a few things in the wrong order so I had to take it apart a couple of times, but it was a pretty quick build, took about 4 hours total. Firstly I forgot to fix the screws underneath the mobo for the cpu before putting it into the case.



I got the screws for the cpu heatsink on now and I'd wrapped the mobo header connections around the back of the PSU.



I got the fan on with no fuss using a long phillips screwdriver.



However I forgot to put my ram in first, and it's a *very* tight fit, so I had to take the cpu heatsink off to install my RAM first. I think the heatsink is pressing down a little on my RAM now, but not enough to make me concerned. You can't quite see it touching as I couldn't get the camera low enough, but if the RAM had bigger heatsinks then I doubt it would have fit.



With the RAM in place it's starting to take form.



My cat overwatching the operation wondering what I'm doing.



I had a little trouble with the bracket for the GFX card and the instructions in the book were no help. There's two plastic pieces you use about half way along the card to fix it to the chasis to support it. You have to plug one of the plastic bits into the underside of the top of the HDD/GPU cage and then screw it in...



Then the other piece of plastic lays over it and adjusts to the height of your GFX card and then you screw that one in too and it holds it very firmly.



I forgot to connect up the modular power connectors for the PSU before putting in my GFX card, so I had to take that out again and then connect up everything. The GFX card took 2 x 8 Pin connectors using up 2 modular slots on my PSU as I had to use the molex to 8 pin converter that came with the GFX card as the slim modular kit for the PSU only supports up to 1 x 8 pin & 1 x 6 pin at the same time - this means that I can only power up the two of my SSD's and not my HDD as well until I either figure out how to split the power more, if that's even safe to do? As the PSU is only 450 watts and the GTX 770 box says you need at least a 600w psu.



Feel free to ask questions, I'm going out for a few hours but I'll be back later this afternoon.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocDigby*
> 
> Just finished my build, I wanted something for video editing/gaming/OS X, I did a lot of research on installing OS X, and the Gigabyte boards are by far the easiest, all the other Z87 boards are a total pain to try and install it on. I also ordered a different WIFI card off of ebay for $6.48 which is compilable out of the box with OS X.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: GA-Z87N-WIFI
> CPU: i7 4770k
> CPU Cooler: AXP-100 Muscle
> 
> WIFI: AzureWave/Atheros AW-NE773 AR5BHB92 WiFi Mini-PCI-E Card 802.11 B/G/N
> 
> GPU: GTX 770 4GB Gigabyte Windforce
> RAM: 2 x PNY XLR8 8GB DDR3 1600 CAS 9
> HDD: 2 x Seagate 240GB SSD's (RAID 0), 1 x 3TB Toshiba HDD
> PSU: 450w Gold Modular with Silverstone Tek Flat Flexible Short Cable Set (PP05-E)
> 
> I bought the AXP-100 Muscle from the comments happening on this forum I was originally going to the get the Cooler Master Seidon 120V but people said it was noisy. Then after I'd ordered the AXP-100 Muscle someone on here complained about its noise which made me apprehensive; however after putting it into my case along with the 2 standard fans that came with the case I can honestly say that it is damn near silent. It's as quiet as my laptop is once I put it together. The only noise came from my GTX 770 which was second hand off of Amazon and is most definitely faulty so I'm returning that. I'm very happy with this build.
> 
> I did a few things in the wrong order so I had to take it apart a couple of times, but it was a pretty quick build, took about 4 hours total. Firstly I forgot to fix the screws underneath the mobo for the cpu before putting it into the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the screws for the cpu heatsink on now and I'd wrapped the mobo header connections around the back of the PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the fan on with no fuss using a long phillips screwdriver.
> 
> 
> 
> However I forgot to put my ram in first, and it's a *very* tight fit, so I had to take the cpu heatsink off to install my RAM first. I think the heatsink is pressing down a little on my RAM now, but not enough to make me concerned. You can't quite see it touching as I couldn't get the camera low enough, but if the RAM had bigger heatsinks then I doubt it would have fit.
> 
> 
> 
> With the RAM in place it's starting to take form.
> 
> 
> 
> My cat overwatching the operation wondering *** I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a little trouble with the bracket for the GFX card and the instructions in the book were no help. There's two plastic pieces you use about half way along the card to fix it to the chasis to support it. You have to plug one of the plastic bits into the underside of the top of the HDD/GPU cage and then screw it in...
> 
> 
> 
> Then the other piece of plastic lays over it and adjusts to the height of your GFX card and then you screw that one in too and it holds it very firmly.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to connect up the modular power connectors for the PSU before putting in my GFX card, so I had to take that out again and then connect up everything. The GFX card took 2 x 8 Pin connectors using up 2 modular slots on my PSU as I had to use the cable converter that came with the PSU as the slim modular kit only supports up to 1 x 8 pin & 1 x 6 pin at the same time - this means that I can only power up two of my SSD's and not my HDD until I either figure out how to split the power more, if that's even safe to do?
> 
> 
> As the PSU is only 450 watts and the GTX 770 box says you need at least a 600w psu.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask questions, I'm going out for a few hours but I'll be back later this afternoon.


Nice little build, and yeah, since Gigabyte is the OEM for the Apple Macs, their boards work the best for a Hackintosh build.

If your not going to OC that system the 450G will work just fine, I've run even more powerful hardware of that psu, it's a good unit.

You will probably need some splitters to get the power connectors all worked out, but, you shouldn't have any issues with power amount!!


----------



## Ght10

Can anyone join in?









Just a few pic's from my new build

Sorry for the order of the pic's


----------



## agrims

What cooler is that??


----------



## Ght10

It's a thermolab lp53 with a my own fan bracket and a corsair pwm fan


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocDigby*
> 
> Just finished my build, I wanted something for video editing/gaming/OS X, I did a lot of research on installing OS X, and the Gigabyte boards are by far the easiest, all the other Z87 boards are a total pain to try and install it on. I also ordered a different WIFI card off of ebay for $6.48 which is compilable out of the box with OS X.


Great build!

The ASRock Z87E-ITX and ASUS Maximus VI Impact work great with OSX. I'll go with either of those just because I've heard bad things about the quality of Gigabyte boards.

I'm going with an EVGA 780 Ti SC ACX, will the 450 Gold have the right power connectors? I'll get the slim cables if that helps.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> It's a thermolab lp53 with a my own fan bracket and a corsair pwm fan


LP53, never saw that one









A little bigger than the ITX30 I have here. More copper power!


----------



## DocDigby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> It's a thermolab lp53 with a my own fan bracket and a corsair pwm fan


What temps are you getting with that? I'd like to find a more ideal cooling solution myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Great build!
> 
> The ASRock Z87E-ITX and ASUS Maximus VI Impact work great with OSX. I'll go with either of those just because I've heard bad things about the quality of Gigabyte boards.


Yeah I saw that, but then if Apple uses them in their stuff can they really be that bad?

Does anyone know of any really good fans that would fit in the sides of the case? I have a slot free as the CPU cooler I'm using doesn't block that side door fan.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Great build!
> 
> The ASRock Z87E-ITX and ASUS Maximus VI Impact work great with OSX. I'll go with either of those just because I've heard bad things about the quality of Gigabyte boards.
> 
> I'm going with an EVGA 780 Ti SC ACX, will the 450 Gold have the right power connectors? I'll get the slim cables if that helps.


Yes, the 780Ti ACX uses 1x8-pin and 1x6-pin, so no adapters needed.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> That is my only fear with the ACX, but I don't have any way to determine the difference so I will have to just test it.
> If the rest of the system runs a lot hotter than with the blower, then I will keep the blower; if it is a few degrees (I believe this will be), I'll keep the ACX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only downside of the blower so far is that I don't feel comfortable putting a drive in the slot on top of the exhaust; I checked my SSD temps on that slot and it reached 46c idle, in the middle slot it was at 31c idle. Too much.


I never had issues with temps from the 770 using an ACX cooler here. Temps were the same in all cases I've tried it in. As long as your fans under the GPU are pushing air in you'll be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocDigby*
> 
> I bought the AXP-100 Muscle from the comments happening on this forum I was originally going to the get the Cooler Master Seidon 120V but people said it was noisy. Then after I'd ordered the AXP-100 Muscle someone on here complained about its noise which made me apprehensive; however after putting it into my case along with the 2 standard fans that came with the case I can honestly say that it is damn near silent. It's as quiet as my laptop is once I put it together. The only noise came from my GTX 770 which was second hand off of Amazon and is most definitely faulty so I'm returning that. I'm very happy with this build.
> 
> I did a few things in the wrong order so I had to take it apart a couple of times, but it was a pretty quick build, took about 4 hours total. Firstly I forgot to fix the screws underneath the mobo for the cpu before putting it into the case.


DocDigby, awesome build.







I was the guy that had issues with the AXP-100 Muscle. It makes me wonder if my fan was bad out of the box. glad yours is working well and is silent.


----------



## DocDigby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> DocDigby, awesome build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was the guy that had issues with the AXP-100 Muscle. It makes me wonder if my fan was bad out of the box. glad yours is working well and is silent.


I haven't tested my build much since making it, but from turning it on without the GFX in it is pretty silent, I can see the fan spinning and it clocks in around 40c idling in the bios; but I haven't tested it under load to see if it would get loud though. What cooler are you using now? Are the temps any better?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocDigby*
> 
> I haven't tested my build much since making it, but from turning it on without the GFX in it is pretty silent, I can see the fan spinning and it clocks in around 40c idling in the bios; but I haven't tested it under load to see if it would get loud though. What cooler are you using now? Are the temps any better?


Please report back when you have tested the system, I'd be interested to see how it works with the Muscle's fan running at load.

I moved on to the Node 304 due to the cooling issues that I was having with the RVZ01. My darn motherboard is a PITA with some of the low profile coolers so it makes it hard finding one for this case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> LP53, never saw that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little bigger than the ITX30 I have here. More copper power!


Mario, here is a review on it.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Mario, here is a review on it.


Thanks Capt! Definitely better than the ITX30 I have here, but well, such is life. I'll keep the ITX30, it's already installed.

It should perform flawlessly nonetheless. If anyone was considering the ITX30, just get the LP53.


----------



## sascha1102

Hi guys, first I read through all 92 pages. I'm considering in buying the RVZ01 (about 80 €) or the ML07 (if soon available, but a bit concerned because more less ventilation holes outside this case).

From 2012-08 till 2013-01 I had the Grandia GD08 - the worst case I've ever had. A lot Heat issues.(with AMD 6 Core 1100 I think) At least a few things on my Asus board burned through. Now I'm a little bit concerned buying a much smaller case because of the Heat issues in a few Silverstone cases.

These compoments should go inside:
- Asrock H87m ITX Board (perhaps the Z87 version because of 6 SATA ports on the board, but WLAN and OC is not needed)
- Intel Core i3-4330 CPU with HD 4600
- Prolimatec Samuel 17 CPU cooler with 120mm Akasa Apache Fan or Noiseblocker eLoop (both PWM)
- RAM Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer red/green 8GB Kit (out of my actual Rig with 16 GB in a Coolermaster Haf XB -my absolute dream case, but now too big)
- change both 120mm fans under VGA area to 2x 120mm Noiseblocker Black Silent pro PWM
- SSD Samsung 830 - 128GB (from actual system)
- HDD1 Toshiba 2,5" 120GB (from actual system)
- HDD2 WD 3,5" 1,5 TB older model (from actual system) or perhaps a newer cooler and quieter 2 GB one or I put the Media HDD into a NAS
a 3rd 2,5 HDD should come to the front area next to the PSU
- no optical Slim Drive - perhaps therefor a,n Akasa Adapter to put there in another 2,5" HDD (1 TB) (then no 3,5" HDD)
- want a standard internal 5,25 Blueray burner (perhaps inside a self build frame outside the case - the smaller USB ones are not quick enough when burning und USB 5,25" external are too expensive)
- VGA - for beginning just using onboard because no gaming - just for movies and music in my living room (perhaps later a GTX 750 green (no extra power cable needed
- PSU Silverstone 450W gold modular

Q1: Now a few questions. How easily could be the left (where the VGA sits) plastic cover removed. I need to do a littlle cut out in the rear area to rout 2-3 cables outside the case to cannect the 5,25 Blueray burner.

Q2: How do you guys cool your 3,5" HDDs, or it is not so necessary?

Q3: What I've seen everywhere, there is no dust filter for the PSU area included (just 3x 120mm filters). Doesn't get then too much dust inside the PSU then? if so, buying a extra magnetic Demciflex 80mm round dustfilter could prevent dust inside


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few pic's from my new build


That's what I call a nearly perfect cable management. looks really clean.







I think doing it in a similar way, if I finally decide to buy this case.

Which adapter did you use in the 3,5" HDD area to mount there 2 SSDs?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Hi guys, first I read through all 92 pages. I'm considering in buying the RVZ01 (about 80 €) or the ML07 (if soon available, but a bit concerned because more less ventilation holes outside this case).
> 
> From 2012-08 till 2013-01 I had the Grandia GD08 - the worst case I've ever had. A lot Heat issues.(with AMD 6 Core 1100 I think) At least a few things on my Asus board burned through. Now I'm a little bit concerned buying a much smaller case because of the Heat issues in a few Silverstone cases.
> 
> These compoments should go inside:
> - Asrock H87m ITX Board (perhaps the Z87 version because of 6 SATA ports on the board, but WLAN and OC is not needed)
> - Intel Core i3-4330 CPU with HD 4600
> - Prolimatec Samuel 17 CPU cooler with 120mm Akasa Apache Fan or Noiseblocker eLoop (both PWM)
> - RAM Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer red/green 8GB Kit (out of my actual Rig with 16 GB in a Coolermaster Haf XB -my absolute dream case, but now too big)
> - SSD Samsung 830 - 128GB (from actual system)
> - HDD1 Toshiba 2,5" 120GB (from actual system)
> - HDD2 WD 3,5" 1,5 TB older model (from actual system) or perhaps a newer cooler and quieter 2 GB one or I put the Media HDD into a NAS
> a 3rd 2,5 HDD should come to the front area next to the PSU
> - no optical Slim Drive - perhaps therefor a,n Akasa Adapter to put there in another 2,5" HDD (1 TB) (then no 3,5" HDD)
> - want a standard internal 5,25 Blueray burner (perhaps inside a self build frame outside the case - the smaller USB ones are not quick enough when burning und USB 5,25" external are too expensive)
> - VGA - for beginning just using onboard because no gaming - just for movies and music in my living room (perhaps later a GTX 750 green (no extra power cable needed
> - PSU Silverstone 450W gold modular
> 
> Q1: Now a few questions. How easily could be the left (where the VGA sits) plastic cover removed. I need to do a littlle cut out in the rear area to rout 2-3 cables outside the case to cannect the 5,25 Blueray burner.
> 
> Q2: How do you guys cool your 3,5" HDDs, or it is not so necessary?
> 
> Q3: What I've seen everywhere, there is no dust filter for the PSU area included (just 3x 120mm filters). Doesn't get then too much dust inside the PSU then? if so, buying a extra magnetic Demciflex 80mm round dustfilter could prevent dust inside


Hey sascha, how you been? Haven't spoken with you since the GD08 thread when we were discussing water cooling that case.

I never had any issues with the 3.5" HDD getting too warm in this case.

You should be able to cut out a small hole in the back to get some cables outside of the case. There are some pics in last few pages here where the case was modded.

There is no dust filter for the PSU, but you can always order a Demciflex filter.


----------



## Mariolillo

Well guys, Prolimatech fans are installed, ITX30 is installed!









Just finished a few minutes ago. I have to say, I'm really impressed with the performance of the USV12 fans!! They push easily double the air the of the Silverstone slim fans!! If I am near the case I can literally feel the air flowing out through the sides and the back, super awesome!

I'm in debt with you guys regarding noise. For some reason everything is running at full RPM, got to see which cable I put where it didn't belonged. I am using the chassis fan header for CPU PWM as the ASRock guide says it's PWM, but it seems it is not. I don't even have a reported RPM with the ASRock software. I will be checking that now.

Bad news is the ITX30. It is running at full RPM as well; it shouldn't be since that one is connected to the CPU pin header. And at full RPM it makes a particular noise which I am not liking right now. The noise of the Intel stock cooler was worse, of course, but this is not beautiful at full RPM. I hope that when it really gets PWM controlled it is dead silent.

Will be checking that out now, afterwards will check out CPU and GPU temperatures









Edit: I have some pictures, but later


----------



## sascha1102

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, first I read through all 92 pages. I'm considering in buying the RVZ01 (about 80 €) or the ML07 (if soon available, but a bit concerned because more less ventilation holes outside this case).
> 
> From 2012-08 till 2013-01 I had the Grandia GD08 - the worst case I've ever had. A lot Heat issues.(with AMD 6 Core 1100 I think) At least a few things on my Asus board burned through. Now I'm a little bit concerned buying a much smaller case because of the Heat issues in a few Silverstone cases.
> 
> These compoments should go inside:
> - Asrock H87m ITX Board (perhaps the Z87 version because of 6 SATA ports on the board, but WLAN and OC is not needed)
> - Intel Core i3-4330 CPU with HD 4600
> - Prolimatec Samuel 17 CPU cooler with 120mm Akasa Apache Fan or Noiseblocker eLoop (both PWM)
> - RAM Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer red/green 8GB Kit (out of my actual Rig with 16 GB in a Coolermaster Haf XB -my absolute dream case, but now too big)
> - SSD Samsung 830 - 128GB (from actual system)
> - HDD1 Toshiba 2,5" 120GB (from actual system)
> - HDD2 WD 3,5" 1,5 TB older model (from actual system) or perhaps a newer cooler and quieter 2 GB one or I put the Media HDD into a NAS
> a 3rd 2,5 HDD should come to the front area next to the PSU
> - no optical Slim Drive - perhaps therefor a,n Akasa Adapter to put there in another 2,5" HDD (1 TB) (then no 3,5" HDD)
> - want a standard internal 5,25 Blueray burner (perhaps inside a self build frame outside the case - the smaller USB ones are not quick enough when burning und USB 5,25" external are too expensive)
> - VGA - for beginning just using onboard because no gaming - just for movies and music in my living room (perhaps later a GTX 750 green (no extra power cable needed
> - PSU Silverstone 450W gold modular
> 
> Q1: Now a few questions. How easily could be the left (where the VGA sits) plastic cover removed. I need to do a littlle cut out in the rear area to rout 2-3 cables outside the case to cannect the 5,25 Blueray burner.
> 
> Q2: How do you guys cool your 3,5" HDDs, or it is not so necessary?
> 
> Q3: What I've seen everywhere, there is no dust filter for the PSU area included (just 3x 120mm filters). Doesn't get then too much dust inside the PSU then? if so, buying a extra magnetic Demciflex 80mm round dustfilter could prevent dust inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey sascha, how you been? Haven't spoken with you since the GD08 thread when we were discussing water cooling that case.
> 
> I never had any issues with the 3.5" HDD getting too warm in this case.
> 
> You should be able to cut out a small hole in the back to get some cables outside of the case. There are some pics in last few pages here where the case was modded.
> 
> There is no dust filter for the PSU, but you can always order a Demciflex filter.
Click to expand...

Hey Captain, first thanks for your quick reply. Sounds good to me.Yeah, A 1-2 pages back I saw the case without the plastic panels. Should be easy to drill a 10mm hole into one side in rear area. If there are no main heat issues inside this case, I think I'll go with it. Otherwise I would have kept my Haf XB and changed just Board and CPU. Now my brother could get my hole actual build. But I think I wait until the ML07 is released or my brother got the money for my build together.

I'm fine. Had a lot to do in my new flat for a few months. Everything had changed.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> That's what I call a nearly perfect cable management. looks really clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think doing it in a similar way, if I finally decide to buy this case.
> 
> Which adapter did you use in the 3,5" HDD area to mount there 2 SSDs?


Thanks mate








It's a Akasa AK-MX010V2 Dual 2.5 inch SSD and HDD Mounting Kit


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Hey Captain, first thanks for your quick reply. Sounds good to me.Yeah, A 1-2 pages back I saw the case without the plastic panels. Should be easy to drill a 10mm hole into one side in rear area. If there are no main heat issues inside this case, I think I'll go with it. Otherwise I would have kept my Haf XB and changed just Board and CPU. Now my brother could get my hole actual build. But I think I wait until the ML07 is released or my brother got the money for my build together.
> 
> I'm fine. Had a lot to do in my new flat for a few months. Everything had changed.


So are you moving on from the HAF XB? I think you would like the RVZ01 a lot considering what you were trying to do with the GD08. Only thing, water cooling with an AIO in this case is a bit of a *****. Depending on which board you go with, you can find some good air coolers. I would just go with a motherboard that has the CPU slot further away from the PCI-e slot.

Yeah, drilling a 10mm hole should not be a problem at all.

Plus, I would not be very worried about the heat issues with this case. If you setup the case to work with positive air pressure, all the heat dissipates from the sides and the back of the case. This has a much more open design than the GD08 which felt like a box of heat.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Well guys, Prolimatech fans are installed, ITX30 is installed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished a few minutes ago. I have to say, I'm really impressed with the performance of the USV12 fans!! They push easily double the air the of the Silverstone slim fans!! If I am near the case I can literally feel the air flowing out through the sides and the back, super awesome!
> 
> I'm in debt with you guys regarding noise. For some reason everything is running at full RPM, got to see which cable I put where it didn't belonged. I am using the chassis fan header for CPU PWM as the ASRock guide says it's PWM, but it seems it is not. I don't even have a reported RPM with the ASRock software. I will be checking that now.
> 
> Bad news is the ITX30. It is running at full RPM as well; it shouldn't be since that one is connected to the CPU pin header. And at full RPM it makes a particular noise which I am not liking right now. The noise of the Intel stock cooler was worse, of course, but this is not beautiful at full RPM. I hope that when it really gets PWM controlled it is dead silent.
> 
> Will be checking that out now, afterwards will check out CPU and GPU temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I have some pictures, but later


Would love to hear back when you get PWM working properly. Very interested in the noise of those USV12 fans. Wonder if they can because close to silent once PWM controlled. Congrats on your build!


----------



## sascha1102

Yeah, copy the things to the GD08, was a waste of money. AIO wouldn't come into this case. my Corsar H60 (older version) stays in the haf xb

the cpu position on the asrock h87 or z87 boards is really good and enough place to the pci-e slot. the Prolimatec Samuel was recommended from my dealer (Caseking.de), they also offer this case prebuilded as inel or amd vversion with the prolimatec cpu cooler. anly thing is, you can't use rams with high heat spreaders. but my crucial ballistix tactical taser should fit fine in.

What about the sound level (noise) from case to outside from PSU (Silverstone strider 450w gold modular - think 80mm fan) or the stock fans? want a very quiet system. my actual system I nearly can't hear anymore (50cm next to me)


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Yeah, copy the things to the GD08, was a waste of money. AIO wouldn't come into this case. my Corsar H60 (older version) stays in the haf xb
> 
> the cpu position on the asrock h87 or z87 boards is really good and enough place to the pci-e slot. the Prolimatec Samuel was recommended from my dealer (Caseking.de), they also offer this case prebuilded as inel or amd vversion with the prolimatec cpu cooler. anly thing is, you can't use rams with high heat spreaders. but my crucial ballistix tactical taser should fit fine in.
> 
> What about the sound level (noise) from case to outside from PSU (Silverstone strider 450w gold modular - think 80mm fan) or the stock fans? want a very quiet system. my actual system I nearly can't hear anymore (50cm next to me)


I've read some great things about the Samuel 17 air cooler.

The 450W PSU is pretty good. I didn't hear any noise from it since it was the V2.0 of the PSU. I recommend using some very quiet fans if you can for this case.

These are supposed to be good 12mm fans

Scythe Slip Stream 120mm x 12mm Fan - 1200 RPM


----------



## sascha1102

do I especially need 12mm thick fans inside the case at the VGA area. would use 2 standard 25mm fans there (Noiseblocker black silent pro 120mm - from 600/700 to 900-1000 RPM you can't here them.

on the prolimatech samuel will be mounted a akasa apache (one of the best fans on a radiator / cpu cooler I ever had). costs just 2 € more then the Samuel alone (special offer) The top fan then will be removed. so it fits perfect in this area


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> do I especially need 12mm thick fans inside the case at the VGA area. would use 2 standard 25mm fans there (Noiseblocker black silent 120mm - from 600/700 to 900-1000 RPM you can't here them.
> 
> on the prolimatech samuel will be mounted a akasa apache (one of the best fans an a radiator / cpu cooler I ever had). costs just 2 € more then the Samuel alone (special offer) The top fan then will be removed. so it fits perfext in this area


Yeah, you can place 25mm fans under the GPU without an issue. I posted those Sycthe's in case anyone was looking for some decent 12mm fans.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I've updated the club members list, if I have missed anyone please send me a PM.

I am nuts, but considering round 3 with this case. LOL!


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I've updated the club members list, if I have missed anyone please send me a PM.
> 
> I am nuts, but considering round 3 with this case. LOL!


Hahaha, good good


----------



## CaptainZombie

From hardforum, some people have spotted a 500W SFX that Tony from Silverstone has confirmed on the forums is going to be announced in Tokyo later this month. This might be another option for use in the RVZ01 if you take the bracket out and use a dremel to cut out the PSU fan hole making it wider for more air flow.
Quote:


> Made a quick mockup of the SX500-LG in SketchUp. Dimensions should be close but don't rely on it too much if your project has tight tolerances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gc65bzb6uwb0tc2/Silverstone_SX500-LG_v0b.skp
> 
> edit: updated model with correct model name


Quote:


> Nice find ! It seems to be a non-conform SFX sized PSU with a 120mm fan, so it's probably 25mm longer.


----------



## Jimhans1

Ehhhh, I'll stick to the 600 true SFX once it's released here shortly.

That thing is the bastard love child of an SFX psu and a mATX psu.


----------



## Ice Reign

Is there an accepted ETA on the 600W? Couple weeks? Months?


----------



## whoanelly

Hi All,

So an updates on the numbers Im getting. I ran a load test with AID64 and was getting some temps in the low 60's (62ish) on a 10 min test (CPU/GPU/RAM). This is with a Noctua NH-L12 with bottom fan, SilverStone 15MM on top mounted to the case, the Nocuta 25MM fan (that came with the heatsink) along with the other 15MM Silverstone in the GPU area. Not bad, but not great either. Noise levels are decent letting the MB control everthing But I kind of figured this since its running in this confined space:



After I installed the USB external fan at the back of the cubby set to exhaust I ran the test again same conditions and temps went down to low 50's (51-53) So a 10C difference. Idle temps were mid-high 40's pre-fan, and high 30's sometimes 40.

So in a confined space like this in the horizontal position, I would definately recommend some sort of venting/exhausting fan at the back to help suck out the hot air as it seems to get recycled back into the case otherwise.

That being said, I realize that these are synthetic tests, and may not necessary reflect real life temps during game/movie watching, and considering this is what it is and where I want it to be (in this cabinet, horizontal), do you guys think that 50C (+/-) is acceptable in terms of temps? System seem stable and noise was acceptable,..when the PS3 was that same exact spot (minus the cuby fan) it was way louder that what this is.

Last think, Im not overly impressed with the 15MM fans this thing came with, but hard to find a 15M to use on the side/top. But since I used the Noctua 25MM in the GPU area, think I would benefit by swpaping out the other 15MM with another 25MM Noctua or equivilant sized fan? GPU temps I think would hit 70 every so often from what I remember under synthetic load.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> So an updates on the numbers Im getting. I ran a load test with AID64 and was getting some temps in the low 60's (62ish) on a 10 min test (CPU/GPU/RAM). This is with a Noctua NH-L12 with bottom fan, SilverStone 15MM on top mounted to the case, the Nocuta 25MM fan (that came with the heatsink) along with the other 15MM Silverstone in the GPU area. Not bad, but not great either. Noise levels are decent letting the MB control everthing But I kind of figured this since its running in this confined space:
> 
> 
> 
> After I installed the USB external fan at the back of the cubby set to exhaust I ran the test again same conditions and temps went down to low 50's (51-53) So a 10C difference. Idle temps were mid-high 40's pre-fan, and high 30's sometimes 40.
> 
> So in a confined space like this in the horizontal position, I would definately recommend some sort of venting/exhausting fan at the back to help suck out the hot air as it seems to get recycled back into the case otherwise.
> 
> That being said, I realize that these are synthetic tests, and may not necessary reflect real life temps during game/movie watching, and considering this is what it is and where I want it to be (in this cabinet, horizontal), do you guys think that 50C (+/-) is acceptable in terms of temps? System seem stable and noise was acceptable,..when the PS3 was that same exact spot (minus the cuby fan) it was way louder that what this is.
> 
> Last think, Im not overly impressed with the 15MM fans this thing came with, but hard to find a 15M to use on the side/top. But since I used the Noctua 25MM in the GPU area, think I would benefit by swpaping out the other 15MM with another 25MM Noctua or equivilant sized fan? GPU temps I think would hit 70 every so often from what I remember under synthetic load.


Which CPU do you have again? I recommend to get as much ventilation as you can in that cubby hole. If there is no fresh air coming in, all that hot air is sitting in there like a hot box. You can either go with the Scythe 12mm or Prolimatech UV12's 15mm fans.

I know some people are waiting for the ML07 to release, but from the looks of that case, there doesn't look to be adequate ventilation on the sides like the RVZ01. That is just speculation on my part from looking at pics.

I'll try to better organize the OP tonight with links to fans, coolers, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Is there an accepted ETA on the 600W? Couple weeks? Months?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Ehhhh, I'll stick to the 600 true SFX once it's released here shortly.
> 
> That thing is the bastard love child of an SFX psu and a mATX psu.


Jim, you have any updates when the 600W could be releasing? Tony hasn't said much on hardforums, except just details on the PSU and then today confirmed this 500W bastard love child PSU.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Is there an accepted ETA on the 600W? Couple weeks? Months?


The official statement says in August. But I personally feel we might see it sooner. Just my


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Ehhhh, I'll stick to the 600 true SFX once it's released here shortly.
> 
> That thing is the bastard love child of an SFX psu and a mATX psu.


This is a good option for people who want really quiet builds, there's just no getting around the fact that a standard SFX PSU can only fit a 92mm fan at most.


----------



## Mariolillo

Well guys, a few pictures:

Thermolab ITX30, super small!


Mounted!


Prolimatech fans


The view from outside


Build Completed! Cable management improved from last time, now it's decent. I'm thinking of getting a long cable for the 8-pin CPU, so it doesn't touches the PCI-E Riser Card.


So far PWM has been a pain because of the splitter, which I forgot to take a picture of. Anyway it's this one right here. I'm still figuring out how to make it work. I did plugged in one fan directly to the header and tested PWM. These USV12 fans are really good, and noticeable noise begins at 1000RPM. The box says they go from 400RPM to 1300RPM, but in my test anything below 700RPM completely turns off the fan.

The noise they generate at high RPM's is due to all the air they are pulling through the grills. I ran them outside of the case at full speed and I could just hear the airflow because I was holding them, if I went a little far they were hard to notice. I'm thinking of getting some washers, so they are not so close to the grills and the noise diminishes at high RPM's.

Going to the ITX30, I think I may have messed up the thermal paste, or the pre-applied one is cheap, because with Small FFT's in Prime95 the temperatures ramp up really fast and get near 87c. I don't have an overclock and the heatsink is rated for CPU's up to 100W, so I'm thinking thermal paste is the problem here. At idle speeds it keeps really cool though, cooler than intel stock fan. Plus the fan is silent, even at high RPM's

That's all for now, when the GPU PWM cable arrives I will be playing with that a little and obviously let you guys know


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> This is a good option for people who want really quiet builds, there's just no getting around the fact that a standard SFX PSU can only fit a 92mm fan at most.


Ehh, I have had my 450G pulling over 500w at the wall, fan going full blast, it was still the quietest fan in the system. I'll take smaller and more powerful over that love child psu.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Well guys, a few pictures:
> 
> So far PWM has been a pain because of the splitter, which I forgot to take a picture of. Anyway it's this one right here. I'm still figuring out how to make it work. I did plugged in one fan directly to the header and tested PWM. These USV12 fans are really good, and noticeable noise begins at 1000RPM. The box says they go from 400RPM to 1300RPM, but in my test anything below 700RPM completely turns off the fan.
> 
> The noise they generate at high RPM's is due to all the air they are pulling through the grills. I ran them outside of the case at full speed and I could just hear the airflow because I was holding them, if I went a little far they were hard to notice. I'm thinking of getting some washers, so they are not so close to the grills and the noise diminishes at high RPM's.
> 
> Going to the ITX30, I think I may have messed up the thermal paste, or the pre-applied one is cheap, because with Small FFT's in Prime95 the temperatures ramp up really fast and get near 87c. I don't have an overclock and the heatsink is rated for CPU's up to 100W, so I'm thinking thermal paste is the problem here. At idle speeds it keeps really cool though, cooler than intel stock fan. Plus the fan is silent, even at high RPM's
> 
> That's all for now, when the GPU PWM cable arrives I will be playing with that a little and obviously let you guys know


Your build looks nice, maybe try to clean up some of the cables to allow better air flow. Like I recommended over PM, try to get some Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste if you have a Microcenter near you or order some online. It's a little bit on the expensive side, but I get better temps with it vs. other paste that I have used in the past.

So I decided to give this case another shot. LOL! I am a tard for sure. I ordered a different AXP-100 Muscle to try since it is really the only heatsink that will allow me to also use the side panel fan or the Samuel 17 which hasn't received the greatest reviews.

I might even try to swap out the case fans with Noctua's to see if that also helps, but my AF120's were pretty good for the most part.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Your build looks nice, maybe try to clean up some of the cables to allow better air flow. Like I recommended over PM, try to get some Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste if you have a Microcenter near you or order some online. It's a little bit on the expensive side, but I get better temps with it vs. other paste that I have used in the past.
> 
> So I decided to give this case another shot. LOL! I am a tard for sure. I ordered a different AXP-100 Muscle to try since it is really the only heatsink that will allow me to also use the side panel fan or the Samuel 17 which hasn't received the greatest reviews.
> 
> I might even try to swap out the case fans with Noctua's to see if that also helps, but my AF120's were pretty good for the most part.


Yep, I was gonna get the PP05-E kit but since the 600W PSU will ship with similar cables I'll just wait for that. PSU cables are the harder to accomodate of all the ones in the case.


----------



## Nerix

My parts finally arrived and I finished my build yesterday. Really a good moment when you push the power button for the first time and everything works just fine from the start







The AXP-100 Muscle is a good fit (not sure if I would go for a bigger cooler, that would be really tight).

Compared to the pictures I have seen, my cable management is kind of chaotic - but as long as nothing blocks the fans, I think I am fine. The CPU idle temp is round about 36°C. The noise level is okay - not supersilent, but also far away from annoying (but I haven´t maxed out the system yet).

The next time I would eventually go for the Silverstone ST45SF-*G* PSU, as the flexible cables fit there (http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Flexible-Modular-PP05-E/dp/B00H7Y3I4M)

The build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3o9LK

Thanks everyone for answering all the questions (especially Jimhans, whoanelly etc..). Great thread!


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> My parts finally arrived and I finished my build yesterday. Really a good moment when you push the power button for the first time and everything works just fine from the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AXP-100 Muscle is a good fit (not sure if I would go for a bigger cooler, that would be really tight).
> 
> Compared to the pictures I have seen, my cable management is kind of chaotic - but as long as nothing blocks the fans, I think I am fine. The CPU idle temp is round about 36°C. The noise level is okay - not supersilent, but also far away from annoying (but I haven´t maxed out the system yet).
> 
> The next time I would eventually go for the Silverstone ST45SF-*G* PSU, as the flexible cables fit there (http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Flexible-Modular-PP05-E/dp/B00H7Y3I4M)
> 
> The build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3o9LK
> 
> Thanks everyone for answering all the questions (especially Jimhans, whoanelly etc..). Great thread!


Congrats on your success!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Yep, I was gonna get the PP05-E kit but since the 600W PSU will ship with similar cables I'll just wait for that. PSU cables are the harder to accomodate of all the ones in the case.


Yeah, I don't blame you. Figure the 600W is supposed to release sometime between now and August. I wonder how much of that will be hampered with that 500W PSU that Silverstone is planning to release soon. Honestly, it doesn't look like a bad PSU from what we have seen. I am glad that Silverstone is leading the charge on SFX and PSU under 140mm, especially if this new one hits 120-125 mm in size. If they can get a good 92mm or 100mm fan in there, it'll kill these 80mm crap fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> My parts finally arrived and I finished my build yesterday. Really a good moment when you push the power button for the first time and everything works just fine from the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AXP-100 Muscle is a good fit (not sure if I would go for a bigger cooler, that would be really tight).
> 
> Compared to the pictures I have seen, my cable management is kind of chaotic - but as long as nothing blocks the fans, I think I am fine. The CPU idle temp is round about 36°C. The noise level is okay - not supersilent, but also far away from annoying (but I haven´t maxed out the system yet).
> 
> The next time I would eventually go for the Silverstone ST45SF-*G* PSU, as the flexible cables fit there (http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Flexible-Modular-PP05-E/dp/B00H7Y3I4M)
> 
> The build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3o9LK
> 
> Thanks everyone for answering all the questions (especially Jimhans, whoanelly etc..). Great thread!


I'll add you to the list, do you have any pics to add?

How's the AXP-Muscle working for you on the noise level front? The one I had was problematic, so I ended up ordering another one last night. I was getting between 34-36 degrees on idle with the Muscle which is pretty good and very comparable to my H60.

Which brand of fans are you running under your the GPU?

I'd wait for the Silverstone ST600SF-*G* which should be out by or around summer time. It will also come with the thin cable set. Not sure how much it'll cost, but my guess would be around $120-130. I think if Silverstone charges anything more than that, it's robbery. Maybe they will surprise us and charge the price of the 450W and lower the price of the 450W to the bronze level. One of the biggest complaints I keep reading is how overpriced that these SFX PSU's are. The issue is that when they own the market with SFX, they can charge what they want.


----------



## LastLegion

So does anyone have a clue why they haven't released the ML07 yet? Don't get me wrong the RVZ01 is a nice looking case but I like the clean edges of the ML07 better.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LastLegion*
> 
> So does anyone have a clue why they haven't released the ML07 yet? Don't get me wrong the RVZ01 is a nice looking case but I like the clean edges of the ML07 better.


Last I had read was in Q2 2014 which is April - June. Maybe Jim can enlighten us on what he has heard since he is a Silverstone reseller.







The ML07 looks nice, my only concern is the side panels do not have the same amount of ventilation holes that the RVZ01 has to expel heat.


----------



## Ice Reign

Has anybody had an experience with this cooler?

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118127

Its apparently a very decent cooler per FrostyTech. I personally don't like the aesthetics but I figure in a case like this I'd rather have function over form...


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> My parts finally arrived and I finished my build yesterday. Really a good moment when you push the power button for the first time and everything works just fine from the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AXP-100 Muscle is a good fit (not sure if I would go for a bigger cooler, that would be really tight).
> 
> Compared to the pictures I have seen, my cable management is kind of chaotic - but as long as nothing blocks the fans, I think I am fine. The CPU idle temp is round about 36°C. The noise level is okay - not supersilent, but also far away from annoying (but I haven´t maxed out the system yet).
> 
> The next time I would eventually go for the Silverstone ST45SF-*G* PSU, as the flexible cables fit there (http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Flexible-Modular-PP05-E/dp/B00H7Y3I4M)
> 
> The build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3o9LK
> 
> Thanks everyone for answering all the questions (especially Jimhans, whoanelly etc..). Great thread!


Nice! 36 at idle is great! I seem to hover a few degrees warmer with the Noctua (it seems to bounce from 37-40) but it is quiet even on load....Im wondering if having a big ass heatsink like the Noctua is impeding airflow through out the case. I ended up using the paste the noctua came with. Not sure how that would compare to artic silver.

Also, I think putting 2 x 25MM in the GPU area will increase internal pressure better than the 15's. I ordered a 25MM Nocuta to pair with the one that came with the NH-L12 in the GPU area and see if that helps any. Shouldn't touch the 760 I have in there...


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Has anybody had an experience with this cooler?
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118127
> 
> Its apparently a very decent cooler per FrostyTech. I personally don't like the aesthetics but I figure in a case like this I'd rather have function over form...


Mixed reviews on it. Ether loud or silent. I was considering that one...


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Well guys, a few pictures:
> 
> Thermolab ITX30, super small!
> 
> 
> Mounted!
> 
> 
> Prolimatech fans
> 
> 
> The view from outside
> 
> 
> Build Completed! Cable management improved from last time, now it's decent. I'm thinking of getting a long cable for the 8-pin CPU, so it doesn't touches the PCI-E Riser Card.
> 
> 
> So far PWM has been a pain because of the splitter, which I forgot to take a picture of. Anyway it's this one right here. I'm still figuring out how to make it work. I did plugged in one fan directly to the header and tested PWM. These USV12 fans are really good, and noticeable noise begins at 1000RPM. The box says they go from 400RPM to 1300RPM, but in my test anything below 700RPM completely turns off the fan.
> 
> The noise they generate at high RPM's is due to all the air they are pulling through the grills. I ran them outside of the case at full speed and I could just hear the airflow because I was holding them, if I went a little far they were hard to notice. I'm thinking of getting some washers, so they are not so close to the grills and the noise diminishes at high RPM's.
> 
> Going to the ITX30, I think I may have messed up the thermal paste, or the pre-applied one is cheap, because with Small FFT's in Prime95 the temperatures ramp up really fast and get near 87c. I don't have an overclock and the heatsink is rated for CPU's up to 100W, so I'm thinking thermal paste is the problem here. At idle speeds it keeps really cool though, cooler than intel stock fan. Plus the fan is silent, even at high RPM's
> 
> That's all for now, when the GPU PWM cable arrives I will be playing with that a little and obviously let you guys know


Wow, what a difference! Looks great and easy to work on if necessary. 87 seems high though. I would def use after market paste to see of that helps. Is your case in a cabinet? Is it vertical or horizontal? I dont know if you saw my pics, but I was getting low 60's under load (and quiet). Then I put an exhaust fan and the temps dropped down to low 50's. I'd also try to coil up/ zip tie some cable and tuck them away best as possible.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Has anybody had an experience with this cooler?
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118127
> 
> Its apparently a very decent cooler per FrostyTech. I personally don't like the aesthetics but I figure in a case like this I'd rather have function over form...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Mixed reviews on it. Ether loud or silent. I was considering that one...


Like Whoanelly said, there has been a ton of mixed reviews with the Zalman. I was looking at the Samuel 17 yesterday and you have some excellent reviews and then you have others saying it doesn't cool as good. It leaves you hanging like ***, how can one review say its great and another says that it has certain issues.


----------



## whoanelly

Ok we should create a stick note/post for Best air cooling options. Doing a quick comb through the pictures of this thread this is what Ive come up with in terms of CONFIRMED cooling with decent temps:

Noctua NH-L12 [Confirmed by Rdliux, Legtom and WhoaNelly (me) on MSI]
AXP-100/Muscle [Confirmed by Nerix and to some extent Capt Zombie who might have got a dud on first try)
CoolerMaster GeninII [Confirmed by CrookeddHauser on a Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI Decent noise/temps. PIA to mount (only from back of MB post 621 on page 63)]

ITX30 Awaiting Mariolillo to verify addition of better thermal paste. (Idle temp good, but load temps were high)

Zalman CPS Quiet/Extreme [Confirmed by AfewTeamMates: no numbers posted but commented that is was quiet post 354 on page 36 of this thread ]


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Ok we should create a stick note/post for Best air cooling options. Doing a quick comb through the pictures of this thread this is what Ive come up with in terms of CONFIRMED cooling with decent temps:
> 
> Noctua NH-L12 [Confirmed by Rdliux, Legtom and WhoaNelly (me)]
> AXP-100/Muscle [Confirmed by Nerix and to some extent Capt Zombie who might have got a dud on first try)
> CoolerMaster GeninII [Confirmed by CrookeddHauser. Decent noise/temps. PIA to mount (only from back of MB)]
> 
> ITX30 Awaiting Mariolillo to verify addition of better thermal paste. (Idle temp good, but load temps were high)
> 
> Zalman CPS Quiet/Extreme - Need confirmation from members here for Noise and Temp.


I'll add this tonight to the OP under the cooling section I had started. Can we also get the motherboards used for each cooler? I know we have had a lot of issues in this thread with compatibility.


----------



## whoanelly

updated my original post


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> updated my original post


Excellent, thanks. I will add these to the OP.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Wow, what a difference! Looks great and easy to work on if necessary. 87 seems high though. I would def use after market paste to see of that helps. Is your case in a cabinet? Is it vertical or horizontal? I dont know if you saw my pics, but I was getting low 60's under load (and quiet). Then I put an exhaust fan and the temps dropped down to low 50's. I'd also try to coil up/ zip tie some cable and tuck them away best as possible.


Yeah saw your pics, really nice temperatures for the place it is in. I have it vertical, on the bottom of a computer desk.
I already ordered the paste, hopefully that will solve it


----------



## funnybutrandom

if anyone is interested in results for the noctua nh-l9i here are the readings on my pc Idling which has been on for a few hours and running AID64 stability test for half an hour, with a not particularly cool room. The Cpu in use is a i5-3570k running at stock
This is the idle:

And during the test:


for case cooling I have 3 be quiet pure wings 2 fans running at about 7v which keeps them quiet but still push a lot of air.

Not that it's a very scientific test, but it gives you an idea of its cooling capability.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> if anyone is interested in results for the noctua nh-l9i here are the readings on my pc Idling which has been on for a few hours and running AID64 stability test for half an hour, with a not particularly cool room. The Cpu in use is a i5-3570k running at stock
> This is the idle:
> 
> And during the test:
> 
> 
> for case cooling I have 3 be quiet pure wings 2 fans running at about 7v which keeps them quiet but still push a lot of air.
> 
> Not that it's a very scientific test, but it gives you an idea of its cooling capability.


Thats pretty impressive since every review I saw on that cooler stated that it was only marginally better than stock cooling, one said it was about 7.5C less than stock on an i3. This must be due to the inclusion of your 3 case fans, more importantly the one above your heat sink. I love the the fit. When I think about having to go into the raven with the NH-l12 there, makes me shudder.

Are how is the case, vertical or horizontal?


----------



## funnybutrandom

it's sitting vertically, with the GPU at the top, and no feet on, because I'm a lazy ****


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Thats pretty impressive since every review I saw on that cooler stated that it was only marginally better than stock cooling, one said it was about 7.5C less than stock on an i3. This must be due to the inclusion of your 3 case fans, more importantly the one above your heat sink. I love the the fit. When I think about having to go into the raven with the NH-l12 there, makes me shudder.
> 
> Are how is the case, vertical or horizontal?


I really wonder how some of these reviewers even test this equipment. I understand we all are placing these components in varying setups/environments, but some reviews are way off. The best is that some will test HTPC or SFF air coolers on ATX boards. I'm like ***, isn't it the point of these smaller coolers to be tested on an m-ITX board. LOL!


----------



## whoanelly

Im wondering about this one @CaptainZombie ...This could be THE cooler to get, but only IF you upgrade your case fans. Im thinking 3 x 25MM's

Hey @funnybutrandom, would you mind running that test again but in a horizontal state?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Im wondering about this one @CaptainZombie ...This could be THE cooler to get, but only IF you upgrade your case fans. Im thinking 3 x 25MM's
> 
> Hey @funnybutrandom, would you mind running that test again but in a horizontal state?


Which one are you thinking about whoanelly since it didn't show up in your post?


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> My parts finally arrived and I finished my build yesterday. Really a good moment when you push the power button for the first time and everything works just fine from the start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AXP-100 Muscle is a good fit (not sure if I would go for a bigger cooler, that would be really tight).
> 
> Compared to the pictures I have seen, my cable management is kind of chaotic - but as long as nothing blocks the fans, I think I am fine. The CPU idle temp is round about 36°C. The noise level is okay - not supersilent, but also far away from annoying (but I haven´t maxed out the system yet).
> 
> The next time I would eventually go for the Silverstone ST45SF-*G* PSU, as the flexible cables fit there (http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Flexible-Modular-PP05-E/dp/B00H7Y3I4M)
> 
> The build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3o9LK
> 
> Thanks everyone for answering all the questions (especially Jimhans, whoanelly etc..). Great thread!


Hey Nerix, try to post your laod temps with the AXP. Would be great to compare this to the Noctua NH l9i 92

I just may send back the NH L12...or just use the Muscle.


----------



## whoanelly

Sorry @CaptainZombie, the noctua nh-l9i


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Sorry @CaptainZombie, the noctua nh-l9i


I looked at that one, it's not compatible with my motherboard due to a stupid transistor cap by the CPU socket. Some people cut out 2 of the fins on the l9i to fit it on the ASrock Z77e-i and it worked, but not sure I want to cut up heat sinks. LOL!


----------



## funnybutrandom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Im wondering about this one @CaptainZombie ...This could be THE cooler to get, but only IF you upgrade your case fans. Im thinking 3 x 25MM's
> 
> Hey @funnybutrandom, would you mind running that test again but in a horizontal state?


sure thing just running it now, it may be a few degrees off what is typical as I've been gaming on it for a bit and it's now very warm in my room, but upon starting the test the CPU is at 36 and GPU at 38

ok here you go, note that I turned off GPU stress testing because it was sitting at 80 and made me a little nervous.


----------



## Vengeance0058

Could this case potentially fit 2x 120mm closed loops or 1 240mm and 1 120mm + Kraken G10??


----------



## Nerix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Congrats on your success!


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'll add you to the list, do you have any pics to add?


I think I was too busy putting the parts together







But anyhow, there are already much cleaner pics than my build. Eventually I will post some pics from my finished setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How's the AXP-Muscle working for you on the noise level front? The one I had was problematic, so I ended up ordering another one last night. I was getting between 34-36 degrees on idle with the Muscle which is pretty good and very comparable to my H60.


Like I said, it´s absolutely okay. I don´t have any equipment to measure it, but it´s far from annoying. My PS4 is much less hearable, but that´s a different story and different hardware. I would compare it to the old fat PS3 (probably a bit louder than that).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Which brand of fans are you running under your the GPU?


I´m running the two included case fans. One at the top (above the CPU-Cooler) and one at the bottom. The third slot is empty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> One of the biggest complaints I keep reading is how overpriced that these SFX PSU's are. The issue is that when they own the market with SFX, they can charge what they want.


There is also beQuiet. They offer a 400W SFX PSU (http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/493). But probably not on the american market. I went for the Silverstone to be on the safe side, as 400W seemed to be quite low for my system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Hey Nerix, try to post your laod temps with the AXP. Would be great to compare this to the Noctua NH l9i 92
> 
> I just may send back the NH L12...or just use the Muscle.


I will do that. Are there any standard load tests, so that the results are comparable?


----------



## tmaven

Here is my BUILD/MOD thread.

I hope you will like my little monster.


----------



## whoanelly

Just an update on temps....as I attempted to fart around with getting the crappy blu ray drive I ordered off ebay from China for BR movie playback (dont buy the liteon DL-4ETS), I loaded up hardware monitor in the background...Not sure if the thermal paste needs time to settle (and how much of it) but I was noticing my idles temps were hovering around 33-34C, which was an improvement from before of high 30's/40). While Im still OCD'ing about just how big of a bastard that NH-l12 is, I really cant complain in terms of performance for both cooling and audible levels. I am a fan of the Noctua brand.







(albeit a bit on the pricey side) I think the ugliness of it gives it character lol.

I'm really tempted to order the Noctua NH l9i 92 for comparison's sake. While @Nerix has shared some pretty decent idle numbers for this unit (and are waiting for the load tests), it is only rated for a 65 TDP proc. I believe the i5 haswell's (both K and Non K) are rated of a TDP of 85. (the T is rated at 45 and the S is 65). What are everyone's thought on that? From my searching, it seems to matter if you're going to OC the chip which I think we've all agreed that in this case, it's probably not the best thing to OC your chip in unless you go water cooled. But with Nerix's setup, if a person was to use the NH l91 92 (or other lower profile cooler that is rated for a 65 TDP chip) 3 case fans should be used (preferable 25MM for better air movement) and of decent quality/brand. (be quiets, noctua, insert make here, etc).

One question for the veterans here, I noticed that my SYSTIN temps were at 40C. Is that high?


----------



## maggo

Hi all,

I tried the Noctua NH-L9i before and performance was not there. It was only 3 degree celcius below stock cooler at idle and about 7 deg. cooler than stock on full load.

I tried the corsair H75 but had hard time fitting it in there, kinking tubes were not performing well. Tried the CM Seidon 120M but same thing happened, hard tight fit and performance not there.

I just ordered the NT06-PRO since it is made to fit in the case, but I have a question. I have 2xSP120 high perf high pressure in vga bay pulling air inside. Should I use the fan on NT06 to be pushing air through fins out of the box or pulling air through them?

Since there should be a 1mm space between top of cooler and side panel, I thought about making a gasket that would sit on top of the cooler, kind of sealing the case to the cooler and make the fan pull air...

Anyone know if the fan of the NT06 can be upgraded?

Thanks guys for the answers!!!

Maggo


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maggo*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I tried the Noctua NH-L9i before and performance was not there. It was only 3 degree celcius below stock cooler at idle and about 7 deg. cooler than stock on full load.
> 
> I tried the corsair H75 but had hard time fitting it in there, kinking tubes were not performing well. Tried the CM Seidon 120M but same thing happened, hard tight fit and performance not there.
> 
> I just ordered the NT06-PRO since it is made to fit in the case, but I have a question. I have 2xSP120 high perf high pressure in vga bay pulling air inside. Should I use the fan on NT06 to be pushing air through fins out of the box or pulling air through them?
> 
> Since there should be a 1mm space between top of cooler and side panel, I thought about making a gasket that would sit on top of the cooler, kind of sealing the case to the cooler and make the fan pull air...
> 
> Anyone know if the fan of the NT06 can be upgraded?
> 
> Thanks guys for the answers!!!
> 
> Maggo


how many case fans where you using when you have the Nocuta in? While Ive read similar reports on some review sites regarding this particular cooler, we've had a member here show some impressive numbers. They did however upgrade all case fans to 25MM, all set to intake. Also, what proc are you using?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also beQuiet. They offer a 400W SFX PSU (http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/493). But probably not on the american market. I went for the Silverstone to be on the safe side, as 400W seemed to be quite low for my system.
> I will do that. Are there any standard load tests, so that the results are comparable?


Correct, there is the beQuiet but I'd also be worried about running my system at 400W as it doesn't seem like it's enough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Here is my BUILD/MOD thread.
> 
> I hope you will like my little monster.


Can't wait to see what you do with the new paint job.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maggo*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I tried the Noctua NH-L9i before and performance was not there. It was only 3 degree celcius below stock cooler at idle and about 7 deg. cooler than stock on full load.
> 
> I tried the corsair H75 but had hard time fitting it in there, kinking tubes were not performing well. Tried the CM Seidon 120M but same thing happened, hard tight fit and performance not there.
> 
> I just ordered the NT06-PRO since it is made to fit in the case, but I have a question. I have 2xSP120 high perf high pressure in vga bay pulling air inside. Should I use the fan on NT06 to be pushing air through fins out of the box or pulling air through them?
> 
> Since there should be a 1mm space between top of cooler and side panel, I thought about making a gasket that would sit on top of the cooler, kind of sealing the case to the cooler and make the fan pull air...
> 
> Anyone know if the fan of the NT06 can be upgraded?
> 
> Thanks guys for the answers!!!
> 
> Maggo


That gasket idea might not be bad at all and could possibly help a bit with temps.

When you tried the Seidon 120M, did you try to tie down the part of the hoses to the pump? Several have done that throughout the thread and it has worked for them.


----------



## DocDigby

A little update on my build, I have 2 SSD's and 1 3TB HDD in my case, I was trying to figure out how to get them all powered a few pages back, it turns out that there is actually a 3 SATA power line that comes with the Silverstone Flat Cable PSU Set I just didn't see it before, so after ordering an extra SATA data cable (the Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI Motherboard only came with 2) I got it working!

I just bought a Corsair Air Series SP120 for the side of the case directly above the CPU. I have a Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle which previously was clocking my 4770k at 35°c+ idle with the default silverstone case fan above it. I now moved the silverstone fan to the back of the case next to the other one it comes with, and slotted in my SP120.



It fits pretty snug but I'd say there's probably 1cm gap between the the SP120 and the AXP-100 Muscle's fan. The SSD power cables get a little pushed but nothing dramatic thanks to them being flat.



I'm happy with how it looks too.



My temps hover around 25c+ which is really nice, and it never reaches past 49°c.



There's a little bit of noise now where as before it was totally silent. I like it though as I can tell when the pc is turned on now







Also I don't have my GFX card yet to add more temp and noise into the equation.


----------



## OCPG

With the Noctua NH-L12, should I set the bottom fan to blow air up (through heatsink fins), and set the sidepanel fan as exhaust? Or would running the bottom fan shooting down, and sidepanel as intake work better?


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> With the Noctua NH-L12, should I set the bottom fan to blow air up (through heatsink fins), and set the sidepanel fan as exhaust? Or would running the bottom fan shooting down, and sidepanel as intake work better?


I believe the default is to have the flan blow up? How did it come mounted? I assume this as you figure the heat will be dispersed through the fins from the heat pipes, so you wouldn't wan to suck the hot air down...truthfully I never bothered to look.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocDigby*
> 
> A little update on my build, I have 2 SSD's and 1 3TB HDD in my case, I was trying to figure out how to get them all powered a few pages back, it turns out that there is actually a 3 SATA power line that comes with the Silverstone Flat Cable PSU Set I just didn't see it before, so after ordering an extra SATA data cable (the Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI Motherboard only came with 2) I got it working!
> 
> I just bought a Corsair Air Series SP120 for the side of the case directly above the CPU. I have a Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle which previously was clocking my 4770k at 35°c+ idle with the default silverstone case fan above it. I now moved the silverstone fan to the back of the case next to the other one it comes with, and slotted in my SP120.
> 
> 
> 
> It fits pretty snug but I'd say there's probably 1cm gap between the the SP120 and the AXP-100 Muscle's fan. The SSD power cables get a little pushed but nothing dramatic thanks to them being flat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with how it looks too.
> 
> 
> 
> My temps hover around 25c+ which is really nice, and it never reaches past 49°c.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a little bit of noise now where as before it was totally silent. I like it though as I can tell when the pc is turned on now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I don't have my GFX card yet to add more temp and noise into the equation.


Wow, thats pretty impressive! When you add your GPU, be sure to have both of the 15MM at the very least in that area, although I would strongly consider upgrading them to 25MM. You shouldn't need to go high RPM fans so the noise levels can be kept down as a result. I put Noctura fans...well 1, plus I ordered one more that Im waiting on. They are expensive but I really do like the quality.

When your temps hit 49, what were you doing? Did you run any type of load test on it?

IF you had to guess whats making the noise now, what would it be? the AXP or the SP120?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocDigby*
> 
> A little update on my build, I have 2 SSD's and 1 3TB HDD in my case, I was trying to figure out how to get them all powered a few pages back, it turns out that there is actually a 3 SATA power line that comes with the Silverstone Flat Cable PSU Set I just didn't see it before, so after ordering an extra SATA data cable (the Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI Motherboard only came with 2) I got it working!
> 
> I just bought a Corsair Air Series SP120 for the side of the case directly above the CPU. I have a Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle which previously was clocking my 4770k at 35°c+ idle with the default silverstone case fan above it. I now moved the silverstone fan to the back of the case next to the other one it comes with, and slotted in my SP120.
> 
> There's a little bit of noise now where as before it was totally silent. I like it though as I can tell when the pc is turned on now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I don't have my GFX card yet to add more temp and noise into the equation.


I just finished my build, UPS and Fedex came so much later in the day today.

Based on your feedback as I was putting everything together I went with the SP120 that I had laying around on the side panel instead of the Silverstone 15mm fan. I want to see what kind of results I can get and if the noise gets cut down. My ultimate goal is to find some very good 12 or 15mm fans that are silent and push enough air or maybe just get some Noctua's that will get the job done.

I think that Silverstone has changed a few things with the case design since the last 2 times I've owned this case.

1-The USB/audio jack panel never looked like this.



2-The back of the case had these weird stampings throughout.


----------



## whoanelly

i was just PM'ing you lol.

My case has those stampings and audio connector as well.

The nice thing about the AXP is you'll be able to go 25MM through out. If you go Noctua, I recomend the Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm. There is one that labeled as "Flex" which I think has a few more speed options, but according to specs, the move a good chunk of air and are pretty quiet. 1200 RPM I think is a good number for best mix of air flow and low(er) noise.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> i was just PM'ing you lol.
> 
> My case has those stampings and audio connector as well.
> 
> The nice thing about the AXP is you'll be able to go 25MM through out. If you go Noctua, I recomend the Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm. There is one that labeled as "Flex" which I think has a few more speed options, but according to specs, the move a good chunk of air and are pretty quiet. 1200 RPM I think is a good number for best mix of air flow and low(er) noise.


Looking back at previous pics, my audio panel was similar but those stampings weren't there before. Quite interesting.

I agree, the nice thing with the AXP is that you can also fit a 25mm fan on that side panel. I'll take a look at the Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm and price those out. I want to make this system as quiet as possible with pushing out as much air as possible. The nice thing with Noctua's I see is that they also come with the splitters where you can control the speed, how do those work?


----------



## CaptainZombie

I fired up my system and boy is the AXP-100 much better than the last one I had. I'm afraid I must of had a bad fan and the noise from the Silverstone 15mm fan on the side panel probably did not help at all. Right now the system is on idle and I am getting the following temps:

CPU: 32-33 degrees
Mobo: 28 degrees
GPU (770): 29 degrees
SSD 120GB: 28 degrees
WD Blk 750GB 2.5" HDD: 27 degrees

I'll post back once I start running the system through its paces to see how well it does under load. I do want to get a 3.5" to 2.5" inch caddy so I can move both 2.5" inch drives on top of the PSU bracket. I think the PP05-E would probably be worth getting to really minimize cables, even though my setup is rather clean.

I hope we get more custom water cooling builds, would be interesting to see how some perform in this case. If I can spare the funds, I might try one later in the summer.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Looking back at previous pics, my audio panel was similar but those stampings weren't there before. Quite interesting.
> 
> I agree, the nice thing with the AXP is that you can also fit a 25mm fan on that side panel. I'll take a look at the Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm and price those out. I want to make this system as quiet as possible with pushing out as much air as possible. The nice thing with Noctua's I see is that they also come with the splitters where you can control the speed, how do those work?


I think its just the cause these are the 4pin vs 3pin, so the BIOS can control it and they both spin at the same RPMs. I just left everything on auto now since I had the mix match of fans. But once I get the the 2 25 Nocs in, I will see about manually setting these in the BIOS at MAX, 75%, 50% and check the temp/noise levels out.

All reviews Ive read on newegg regarding the Noctua's, 95% of them (if not more) all say the same basic thing: Great airflow with low noise. great build quality and a 6 year warranty to boot. So to spend an extra 5-10 per fan on these, seem to be worth the extra investment if noise is your ultimate deal.


----------



## DocDigby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Wow, thats pretty impressive! When you add your GPU, be sure to have both of the 15MM at the very least in that area, although I would strongly consider upgrading them to 25MM. You shouldn't need to go high RPM fans so the noise levels can be kept down as a result.


I have both of the standard Silverstone case fans above the GPU. I haven't looked into placing bigger fans there yet so I wasn't sure if a 25mm fan would have fit alongside a GTX 770 Windforce. I might be temped to swap out this SP120 I have with a low noise version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> When your temps hit 49, what were you doing? Did you run any type of load test on it?


I had opened up Assassins Creed 4 and just sat on the menu screen, it seemed be really struggling with that, but it not really a proper test I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> IF you had to guess whats making the noise now, what would it be? the AXP or the SP120?


It's the SP120 for sure, when I had just the AXP installed along with the 2 default silverstone fans then I couldn't even hear the computer when I turned it on. I've unplugged the SP120 and the noise instantly drops.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I fired up my system and boy is the AXP-100 much better than the last one I had. I'm afraid I must of had a bad fan and the noise from the Silverstone 15mm fan on the side panel probably did not help at all. Right now the system is on idle and I am getting the following temps:
> 
> CPU: 32-33 degrees
> Mobo: 28 degrees
> GPU (770): 29 degrees
> SSD 120GB: 28 degrees
> WD Blk 750GB 2.5" HDD: 27 degrees


Looks great so far! If the load temps are 50 and under, we might have found the best bang for the buck that actually gives you the ability to work in your case without having to rip out the cooler to get to everything. Should get better with the 25MM in there for both noise and temp!


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocDigby*
> 
> I have both of the standard Silverstone case fans above the GPU. I haven't looked into placing bigger fans there yet so I wasn't sure if a 25mm fan would have fit alongside a GTX 770 Windforce. I might be temped to swap out this SP120 I have with a low noise version.
> I had opened up Assassins Creed 4 and just sat on the menu screen, it seemed be really struggling with that, but it not really a proper test I guess.
> It's the SP120 for sure, when I had just the AXP installed along with the 2 default silverstone fans then I couldn't even hear the computer when I turned it on. I've unplugged the SP120 and the noise instantly drops.


hmm, game play would probably stress it more. Maybe you could try a synthetic test with aida64 for a 20 min run.

As far as I know you can add the 25s with a 770. I can vouch for a 760.

Ive also heard that a about the Sp120's. You can try something from Noctua like the: Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm

or Ive read good things on these:

COUGAR CF-V12H Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing (Fluid) 300,000 Hours 12CM Silent Cooling Fan, but these are only 3 pins so no MOBO control, but at 1200RPM, should be quiet enough.

Lastly the Be Silents are also good and have been used by members in this forum.


----------



## Jimhans1

I can vouch that 25mm thick fans will work with, EVGA GTX660Ti, EVGA GTX770ACX SC, EVGA GTX780Ti (both the ACX and the reference Titan style cooler) with some room to spare.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I just finished my build, UPS and Fedex came so much later in the day today.
> 
> Based on your feedback as I was putting everything together I went with the SP120 that I had laying around on the side panel instead of the Silverstone 15mm fan. I want to see what kind of results I can get and if the noise gets cut down. My ultimate goal is to find some very good 12 or 15mm fans that are silent and push enough air or maybe just get some Noctua's that will get the job done.
> 
> I think that Silverstone has changed a few things with the case design since the last 2 times I've owned this case.
> 
> 1-The USB/audio jack panel never looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 2-The back of the case had these weird stampings throughout.


Mine is the same as well


----------



## Nerix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> With the Noctua NH-L12, should I set the bottom fan to blow air up (through heatsink fins), and set the sidepanel fan as exhaust? Or would running the bottom fan shooting down, and sidepanel as intake work better?


The default is, that all fans are intakes. A few pages back we had the same discussion. The RVZ01 is engineered as a overpressure case, so that all fans should be mounted that way.

-
Other topic: are there some standard load tests for comparing the CPU temperatures (for how long should you run them etc...). Otherwise comparisons don´t make sense. Or what is the definiton for "temps under load"?









Core Temp (frozen screen) and FanSpeed (BSOD) are crashing my system (don´t know why, core temp worked a few days ago). Now I am using Real Temp, that works fine.

EDIT: with the additon /NOSCSISCAN Fanspeed works. But the temps seem to be off. Under CPU it shows 56°C (only one value, despite of a quad-core processor). RealTemp shows 32-33° for idle on all four cores.

When I am back home I will post some screens with the temps.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> The default is, that all fans are intakes. A few pages back we had the same discussion. The RVZ01 is engineered as a overpressure case, so that all fans should be mounted that way.
> .


for the case fans yes. But the question was regarding the smaller lower fan on the Noctua heatsink itself.

I was using the free addition of aida64 and did a stability test for 20 minutes. I checked off CPU/GPU/RAM to be under load. I think you can get a good overall picture in about 20 minutes, however some people choose to do 30+. But since this is a synthetic test pegging your CPU/CPU/RAM at pretty much 100% which I dont think would quite equate to real life use cases but more along a worst case scenario, you can see how it would hold up. Then I would take your load temp numbers, minus your idle temp numbers, divide that by 2 and add that number back to your idle temp and that should give you a general idea / average of where your system would be at under a "normal" load.

lets say 60 was your load temp and 32 was your idle. (60-32=28/2=14+32=46) Of course this is nothing official or exact science, and there are other factors like environment, disk usage etc, if what your fans are set to etc) So I would expect the machine to be running around 46 +/- during some usage.

(I'm using the number 2 to assume that the CPU load is steady around 50% based on the aida tests results. Actual CPU/GPU numbers will of course vary depending on what you are doing.)


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocDigby*
> 
> I have both of the standard Silverstone case fans above the GPU. I haven't looked into placing bigger fans there yet so I wasn't sure if a 25mm fan would have fit alongside a GTX 770 Windforce. I might be temped to swap out this SP120 I have with a low noise version.
> I had opened up Assassins Creed 4 and just sat on the menu screen, it seemed be really struggling with that, but it not really a proper test I guess.
> It's the SP120 for sure, when I had just the AXP installed along with the 2 default silverstone fans then I couldn't even hear the computer when I turned it on. I've unplugged the SP120 and the noise instantly drops.


Yes, the 25mm fans will fit under the GPU even with a 770 ACX which is how I have had it setup. As I noted earlier, they have helped keep my temps to around 58-59 degrees of heavy gaming load.

Your SP120, is it the Silent or Performance? Are you using a stock SP120 that came with a Corsair water cooler or did you buy it separately? The one I am using was bought separately as I found the stock fans that come with Corsair AIO's to still be noisy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> hmm, game play would probably stress it more. Maybe you could try a synthetic test with aida64 for a 20 min run.
> 
> As far as I know you can add the 25s with a 770. I can vouch for a 760.
> 
> Ive also heard that a about the Sp120's. You can try something from Noctua like the: Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm
> 
> or Ive read good things on these:
> 
> COUGAR CF-V12H Vortex Hydro-Dynamic-Bearing (Fluid) 300,000 Hours 12CM Silent Cooling Fan, but these are only 3 pins so no MOBO control, but at 1200RPM, should be quiet enough.
> 
> Lastly the Be Silents are also good and have been used by members in this forum.


I think that using a SP120 Quiet on the side panel is actually not a bad idea. I tried it out last night with a not so taxing game, NBA2k14, and my temps were pretty good with my current setup. It seems like my issues were with the Thermalright AXP-100 fan before being way too loud. I do have one more AF120 Quiet laying around which I might put on to the side panel. The more air that you can push through the case, the better.

I still want to swap out these Corsairs with some Noctuas. I'd like to get this setup as silent as possible with still being able to push enough air into this case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> The default is, that all fans are intakes. A few pages back we had the same discussion. The RVZ01 is engineered as a overpressure case, so that all fans should be mounted that way.
> 
> -
> Other topic: are there some standard load tests for comparing the CPU temperatures (for how long should you run them etc...). Otherwise comparisons don´t make sense. Or what is the definiton for "temps under load"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core Temp (frozen screen) and FanSpeed (BSOD) are crashing my system (don´t know why, core temp worked a few days ago). Now I am using Real Temp, that works fine.
> 
> EDIT: with the additon /NOSCSISCAN Fanspeed works. But the temps seem to be off. Under CPU it shows 56°C (only one value, despite of a quad-core processor). RealTemp shows 32-33° for idle on all four cores.
> 
> When I am back home I will post some screens with the temps.


Out of all the Silverstone cases that I have owned and even ones I've looked at that I do not own, Silverstone is big on positive air pressure. I just wonder how this ML07 will work considering it has less air vents to push air out. Positive air pressure works very well from my past experiences.

I wish I could see what the temps are like in the corner of the case where the PSU sits. That is a bit of a concern for me and the 2 HDD's on top of the GPU bracket. The SSD I'm not worried about on the bracket since those can take the heat, but I do have a 2.5 inch mechanical on there too. I think what Silverstone should have done is also allow for a slim 120mm fan to above the PSU bracket if you are not going to place a 3.5" HDD there to push fresh air in that area.

I'm using the ASRock Utility tuner and Hardware Monitor to look at temps, both are pretty equal. My cores are a little off with one core being at almost 57 degrees while all the rest are in their upper 20's when on idle.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yes, the 25mm fans will fit under the GPU even with a 770 ACX which is how I have had it setup. As I noted earlier, they have helped keep my temps to around 58-59 degrees of heavy gaming load.
> 
> Your SP120, is it the Silent or Performance? Are you using a stock SP120 that came with a Corsair water cooler or did you buy it separately? The one I am using was bought separately as I found the stock fans that come with Corsair AIO's to still be noisy.
> I think that using a SP120 Quiet on the side panel is actually not a bad idea. I tried it out last night with a not so taxing game, NBA2k14, and my temps were pretty good with my current setup. It seems like my issues were with the Thermalright AXP-100 fan before being way too loud. I do have one more AF120 Quiet laying around which I might put on to the side panel. The more air that you can push through the case, the better.
> 
> I still want to swap out these Corsairs with some Noctuas. I'd like to get this setup as silent as possible with still being able to push enough air into this case.


I think you wont be disappointed with Noctuas. A lot of guys on Toms Hardware forum always seem to recommend them when people ask a general: "fan xxx vs Noctua" Ive also read on the newegg reviews about people swaping fans on their rads with Noctua's. Noise level, warranty and build quality are almost always mentioned when spoken about.


----------



## Ice Reign

I've been reading that quite a few people have been replacing the fan on the 450W SFX PSU due to noise concerns. Have any of you tried this mod? Are any of you that concerned with the amount of noise at idle or load that its worth voiding your warranty?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> I've been reading that quite a few people have been replacing the fan on the 450W SFX PSU due to noise concerns. Have any of you tried this mod? Are any of you that concerned with the amount of noise at idle or load that its worth voiding your warranty?


If you get V2.0 of the PSU, Silverstone upgraded the fan. There are people with the V2.0 PSU that are still upgrading the fan since over time 80mm fans can get noisy. I think out of the box you should be good with the newer version of the PSU.

I don't notice any noise from the PSU.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> I've been reading that quite a few people have been replacing the fan on the 450W SFX PSU due to noise concerns. Have any of you tried this mod? Are any of you that concerned with the amount of noise at idle or load that its worth voiding your warranty?


It really depends how sensitive you are to noise/how quiet your environment is. Some people are fine with how loud the 450W is at full load and others think even the Noiseblocker 80mm is too noisy.


----------



## Legtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> It really depends how sensitive you are to noise/how quiet your environment is. Some people are fine with how loud the 450W is at full load and others think even the Noiseblocker 80mm is too noisy.


Maybe i noise freak but only what i hear in my RVZ01 setup is silverstone modular 450W psu with NB fanswap and a cant believe its that hard to do good silent psu if u use only 100-200W.


----------



## Silentpusher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> I've been reading that quite a few people have been replacing the fan on the 450W SFX PSU due to noise concerns. Have any of you tried this mod? Are any of you that concerned with the amount of noise at idle or load that its worth voiding your warranty?


Definitely worth of switching it out


----------



## DocDigby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Your SP120, is it the Silent or Performance? Are you using a stock SP120 that came with a Corsair water cooler or did you buy it separately?


I'm using this item off amazon: Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition Single Fan

Thanks for all the info guys! I'm gonna get 3 of the Noctua NF-S12A fans for my case - the noise is a little annoying at night coming from this SP120.

Also the fan on my SFX 450w v2 is silent.


----------



## whoanelly

Noise is so subjective. I dont mind a little noise, reminds you that the unit is on, but will address the easier things if I can in a setup like this. Since mine is in a cavity of a media cabinet and is horizontal, I dont hear the PSU at all from where I sit, and I have the V2 PSU. I think I hear more"air" noise than fans in my setup...or is that the same thing


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocDigby*
> 
> I'm using this item off amazon: Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition Single Fan
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys! I'm gonna get 3 of the Noctua NF-S12A fans for my case - the noise is a little annoying at night coming from this SP120.
> 
> Also the fan on my SFX 450w v2 is silent.


You will appreciate those.


----------



## whoanelly

Also, try to do a load test with aida64 and post your results!


----------



## maggo

Hi all,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> how many case fans where you using when you have the Nocuta in? While Ive read similar reports on some review sites regarding this particular cooler, we've had a member here show some impressive numbers. They did however upgrade all case fans to 25MM, all set to intake. Also, what proc are you using?


It was before I upgraded my fans to SP120. Fans were stock RVZ01 fans both set as intake, which is not much I realize now. CPU is 4770K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> When you tried the Seidon 120M, did you try to tie down the part of the hoses to the pump? Several have done that throughout the thread and it has worked for them.


I tried, but the screws holding down the cooler were in the way... I found that the tubes were very rigid, more than the H75... I saw how people did that (I did it with the H75) and was not able for the 120M... Screws were about 1cm above tube level...

Maggo


----------



## Nerix

After 2 hours of StarCraft II on Max Settings (not a really demanding game, but anyhow): ~45°C ; idle temp before were around 33°

EDIT: spot on whoanelly, you estimated 45°







Will try the aida test in the next few days.


----------



## noobee

Sorry for interrupting but I was wondering how this case compares to the SG05. What would you say are the differences besides the ship and interior layout? Is cooling similar or does one case perform better than the other?

If you want a light and portable case, which one manages better?

The SG05 is cheaper, too. I noticed this case recently but I forget why I ranked it below the SG05, ultimately. It looks like a nice case, though. I also agree with those who say handles should be attached.









It might look a bit like a briefcase but it would be very practical and convenient.









Another question about it is in regards to the coolers. I read on previous pages of discussions of whether the H60 fits. The H60 fits easily in the SG05 but the drive/ODD cage must be removed. But, does it fit in the RVZ01? It sounded like it'd be (too?) tight.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legtom*
> 
> Maybe i noise freak but only what i hear in my RVZ01 setup is silverstone modular 450W psu with NB fanswap and a cant believe its that hard to do good silent psu if u use only 100-200W.


If you only need 100-200W there is the Silverstone ST30SF: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=458

300W SFX with semi-fanless operation. Non-modular though.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> Sorry for interrupting but I was wondering how this case compares to the SG05. What would you say are the differences besides the ship and interior layout? Is cooling similar or does one case perform better than the other?
> 
> If you want a light and portable case, which one manages better?
> 
> The SG05 is cheaper, too. I noticed this case recently but I forget why I ranked it below the SG05, ultimately. It looks like a nice case, though. I also agree with those who say handles should be attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might look a bit like a briefcase but it would be very practical and convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question about it is in regards to the coolers. I read on previous pages of discussions of whether the H60 fits. The H60 fits easily in the SG05 but the drive/ODD cage must be removed. But, does it fit in the RVZ01? It sounded like it'd be (too?) tight.


Personally, for me, I prefer the SG05, as I'm using the system for a mobile LAN system, so no need for optical, or 3.5" HDD. And for an HTPC, the RVZ is in my opinion too small. I have a GD05 for my HTPC, much easier fit for hardware, and much more hardware can be put in.

I'm not saying the RVZ isn't a neat case, but I feel that Silverstone just went a little to thin on the case, it really needs another inch in height, maybe tall enough so that it could take 2-3.5" in the HDD area over the psu instead of 1. That would have alleviated the CPU coolers fitting also.

But, with an SG05, a [email protected], 16gb ddr3-1866, 2-240gb SSD's in raid 0, and a 780Ti, all about to get a full liquid loop, I'm gonna stick with the SG05.

I might turn the RVZ into an HTPC for the bedroom with the 300w psu and onboard GPU, so I can put my extra Ceton in it.

Edit: Oooops, forgot to answer the first question, I've found that with the exact same hardware inside them, that the SG05 was able to keep the system cooler and to a degree quieter, but neither one was/is loud IMHO. If you know what your doing, almost any system can be quiet at idle, but in mITX, there really isn't gonna be quiet and still be aircooled to a decent temp.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocDigby*
> 
> I'm using this item off amazon: Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition Single Fan
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys! I'm gonna get 3 of the Noctua NF-S12A fans for my case - the noise is a little annoying at night coming from this SP120.
> 
> Also the fan on my SFX 450w v2 is silent.


I think the issue too is that you have the High Performance version of the SP120 and not the Quiet Edition. I bought the Quiets which are a lot less RPM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maggo*
> 
> Hi all,
> It was before I upgraded my fans to SP120. Fans were stock RVZ01 fans both set as intake, which is not much I realize now. CPU is 4770K.
> I tried, but the screws holding down the cooler were in the way... I found that the tubes were very rigid, more than the H75... I saw how people did that (I did it with the H75) and was not able for the 120M... Screws were about 1cm above tube level...
> 
> Maggo


Ok, thanks for your feedback. Trying to get an AIO in this case is a royal PITA. Look at the first few pages, I fear an AIO would burst in this case with all the kinking of the tubes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> Sorry for interrupting but I was wondering how this case compares to the SG05. What would you say are the differences besides the ship and interior layout? Is cooling similar or does one case perform better than the other?
> 
> If you want a light and portable case, which one manages better?
> 
> The SG05 is cheaper, too. I noticed this case recently but I forget why I ranked it below the SG05, ultimately. It looks like a nice case, though. I also agree with those who say handles should be attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might look a bit like a briefcase but it would be very practical and convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question about it is in regards to the coolers. I read on previous pages of discussions of whether the H60 fits. The H60 fits easily in the SG05 but the drive/ODD cage must be removed. But, does it fit in the RVZ01? It sounded like it'd be (too?) tight.


Yeah, the H60 is a PITA to get into this case unless you have a motherboard where the CPU socket is further away from the PCI-e slot. Some people have had some decent success getting an AIO in here. I had the H60 for a few days in this case and it kinked the tubes on the side of the rad. Not worth damaging my system just to get the AIO to fit in here. I think it's custom water cooling or you go air cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Personally, for me, I prefer the SG05, as I'm using the system for a mobile LAN system, so no need for optical, or 3.5" HDD. And for an HTPC, the RVZ is in my opinion too small. I have a GD05 for my HTPC, much easier fit for hardware, and much more hardware can be put in.
> 
> I'm not saying the RVZ isn't a neat case, but I feel that Silverstone just went a little to thin on the case, it really needs another inch in height, maybe tall enough so that it could take 2-3.5" in the HDD area over the psu instead of 1. That would have alleviated the CPU coolers fitting also.
> 
> But, with an SG05, a [email protected], 16gb ddr3-1866, 2-240gb SSD's in raid 0, and a 780Ti, all about to get a full liquid loop, I'm gonna stick with the SG05.
> 
> I might turn the RVZ into an HTPC for the bedroom with the 300w psu and onboard GPU, so I can put my extra Ceton in it.
> 
> Edit: Oooops, forgot to answer the first question, I've found that with the exact same hardware inside them, that the SG05 was able to keep the system cooler and to a degree quieter, but neither one was/is loud IMHO. If you know what your doing, almost any system can be quiet at idle, but in mITX, there really isn't gonna be quiet and still be aircooled to a decent temp.


I fully agree, this case needed 1 more inch of height and AIO's would have fit without an issue.

Why didn't you like the SG08 again? I know it's a bit bigger than the SG05 in terms of length, but you have more room to work with.

Jim, have you heard anything on when the GD09/GD10 are going to release? At CES they said Q2.


----------



## tetete

Hi guys
I got this case 2 days ago, and I'm running on the stock cooler right now

I'm going to pull the corsair H40 from my other PC and put it here tonight.

to save me a little bit of headache, will a standard thickness 120mm fan fit in or I will need to use the Silverstone provided slim profile fan?

Thanks !

Seems like this is my first post since Join date, Feb 2007,,, LOL


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tetete*
> 
> Hi guys
> I got this case 2 days ago, and I'm running on the stock cooler right now
> 
> I'm going to pull the corsair H40 from my other PC and put it here tonight.
> 
> to save me a little bit of headache, will a standard thickness 120mm fan fit in or I will need to use the Silverstone provided slim profile fan?
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Seems like this is my first post since Join date, Feb 2007,,, LOL


Welcome!

With the rad on the side panel, you will need to use the slim fan but you can try to place the 25mm stock fan to see if it fits. From what I recall, I couldn't fit it with my setup when I had the H60 so I used the Silverstone 15mm.


----------



## tetete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> With the rad on the side panel, you will need to use the slim fan but you can try to place the 25mm stock fan to see if it fits. From what I recall, I couldn't fit it with my setup when I had the H60 so I used the Silverstone 15mm.


Hi CZ

How did you get your H60 fit in? I can't even get my H40 fit in with slim fan~

my placement is Case panel - Rad - Fan blowing out - CPU block - Motherboard

I turn the rad 360 degrees, and hose will go around with CPU block

but no matter how I try, the hose will block the fan, and I will get CPU fan failure warning ~


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> After 2 hours of StarCraft II on Max Settings (not a really demanding game, but anyhow): ~45°C ; idle temp before were around 33°
> 
> EDIT: spot on whoanelly, you estimated 45°
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try the aida test in the next few days.










looks like the calculation can be used and an official rule of thumb !

So all that being said, how is the noise level with you unit? Would you consider it loud, or more like yeah its on I can hear it but not annoying you'll forget about it.

I bought the axp originally from ebay and last minuted decided to go withe the Noctua. While I do like it, it is a beast in there, and it seems our temps are pretty much in line with each other...it might be worth the effort to rip out the Noctua and go with the axp. I bought the Noctua from Newegg, so I should be able to return it.

Setup would be AXP, 3 x 25MM Noctua fans.

Just need to hear from @CaptainZombie and see how his build is going. He was going to run some tests and had already installed some quieter fans in his.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tetete*
> 
> Hi CZ
> 
> How did you get your H60 fit in? I can't even get my H40 fit in with slim fan~
> 
> my placement is Case panel - Rad - Fan blowing out - CPU block - Motherboard
> 
> I turn the rad 360 degrees, and hose will go around with CPU block
> 
> but no matter how I try, the hose will block the fan, and I will get CPU fan failure warning ~


Hey Tete, I have pictures in the first few pages of this thread. It was a royal pain to get this to fit. I had to push down on the tubing too which created kinks.

Which motherboard are you using?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like the calculation can be used and an official rule of thumb !
> 
> So all that being said, how is the noise level with you unit? Would you consider it loud, or more like yeah its on I can hear it but not annoying you'll forget about it.
> 
> I bought the axp originally from ebay and last minuted decided to go withe the Noctua. While I do like it, it is a beast in there, and it seems our temps are pretty much in line with each other...it might be worth the effort to rip out the Noctua and go with the axp. I bought the Noctua from Newegg, so I should be able to return it.
> 
> Setup would be AXP, 3 x 25MM Noctua fans.
> 
> Just need to hear from @CaptainZombie and see how his build is going. He was going to run some tests and had already installed some quieter fans in his.


Whoanelly, I'll test it out tonight with a more demanding game than NBA2K14 since I didn't get a chance to last night.


----------



## OCPG

@whoanelly not sure if running the AXP-100 and a 25mm sidepanel fan would work well together. I've heard having two fans so close can cause turbulence noise issues.

I'm thinking of trying Thermolab LP53 (see review) with 3x25mm Noctua NF-S12A's. If the LP53 fan is loud I'll replace it with Noctua NF-R8 PWM.
Quote:


> In SFF/HTPC builds, noise is always a factor, and the LP53 is a near silent performer. Noise was imperceptible outside of the case at fan speeds under ~1800rpm, and speeds over were not abrasive. The biggest point, however, is that fans speeds using a standard BIOS profile never reached anywhere near this level during normal usage, including HD playback and gaming. During these tasks the LP53 remained silent.


This was with an i7 4770k:


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> @whoanelly not sure if running the AXP-100 and a 25mm sidepanel fan would work well together. *I've heard having two fans so close can cause turbulence noise issues.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of trying Thermolab LP53 (see review) with 3x25mm Noctua NF-S12A's. If the LP53 fan is loud I'll replace it with Noctua NF-R8 PWM.
> This was with an i7 4770k:


As long as the two fans are oriented the same way, it shouldn't be an issue, I've not found that having two fans even touching each other to be any noisier than if they were farther apart.


----------



## tetete

I end up getting things all in in a different placement.

Case Panel
I
Fan Blow Out
I
Rad
I
Motherboard

I'm using the case supplied 3pin low profile fan, which I think are relatively low in efficiency, and no speed control

I'm still deciding if I should go with air cooling or get another 4pin low profile fan.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tetete*
> 
> I end up getting things all in in a different placement.
> 
> Case Panel
> I
> Fan Blow Out
> I
> Rad
> I
> Motherboard
> 
> I'm using the case supplied 3pin low profile fan, which I think are relatively low in efficiency, and no speed control
> 
> I'm still deciding if I should go with air cooling or get another 4pin low profile fan.


Reverse the fan so it's blowing into the case and using cold air to cool the rad!!

How badly are your tubes kinking??


----------



## tetete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Reverse the fan so it's blowing into the case and using cold air to cool the rad!!
> 
> How badly are your tubes kinking??


The kinking is not too bad.
They goes like cycling around the CPU block

I chose to let the fan blowing out is because 2 full size 12mm standard fan under the video card are blowing cold air in, so I believe the internal temp are pretty low, and I need to get the hot air out.

I probabaly will test with old air in later when I got a new 12mm low profile 4pin fan

BTW my MB is Asus P8z77-i DX


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> HOLY COW! Haha, now that was an accomplishment.
> Thanks Captain!
> 
> Yeah my daughter plays on it every time she gets the chance. That is one of my favorite cases. I actually won that PC in the EVGA Scavenger Hunt back in 2012 and was blown away how small the case was. Since then I have been building SFF PCs because of how powerful they can be now. When I noticed that Silverstone was coming out with the RVZ01, I knew I was getting it as soon as it was available. I am also a proud owner of the Ncase M1, FT03 Mini, and prodigy as well. Out of all of them cases, I got to say that the RVZ01 is one of my favorites. The M1 is a sweet case and is also one of my favorites but I like how slim the RVZ is.
> 
> Never posted the Tiki rebuild on OCN since I do a lot of my postings over at the EVGA forums. Thought is was time to get my post count up over here since I have been a member since 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will be around here more often.


can you take a picture of the ft03-mini, rvz01. and the ncase m1 side by side?


----------



## Grennesa

Hi Guys

I've had this case for a while now and finally saved up the money for a graphics card upgrade. However I'm having trouble on deciding which one.
This machine is in the living room so hoping to keep it as quiet as possible. Its also plugged in to a TV so I'm really only playing 1080p. Wanting to play games like titianfall, BF4...etc

I'm in Australia so we kind of get screwed with pricing any how, I guess my options are:
Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X-OC 4GB -$699
EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked ACX- $679
EVGA GTX 780 ti superclocked ACX- $869

I've also heard that EVGA is bring out 6GB GTX 780 and GTX 780 ti however I'm not sure if having the extra 3GB will provide any real benefit unless you have multiple monitors or playing at super high resolution. Plus they'll be a bit more expensive ($50 US I believe, however this will probably translate to 100+ over here). So wondering if its also worth waiting/paying extra....

So what do people recommend GPU wise for this case?
Cheers


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grennesa*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I've had this case for a while now and finally saved up the money for a graphics card upgrade. However I'm having trouble on deciding which one.
> This machine is in the living room so hoping to keep it as quiet as possible. Its also plugged in to a TV so I'm really only playing 1080p. Wanting to play games like titianfall, BF4...etc
> 
> I'm in Australia so we kind of get screwed with pricing any how, I guess my options are:
> Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X-OC 4GB -$699
> EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked ACX- $679
> EVGA GTX 780 ti superclocked ACX- $869
> 
> I've also heard that EVGA is bring out 6GB GTX 780 and GTX 780 ti however I'm not sure if having the extra 3GB will provide any real benefit unless you have multiple monitors or playing at super high resolution. Plus they'll be a bit more expensive ($50 US I believe, however this will probably translate to 100+ over here). So wondering if its also worth waiting/paying extra....
> 
> So what do people recommend GPU wise for this case?
> Cheers


I will always recommend an nVidia GPU for an SFF build, the R9 cards are good hardware, but they just run too hot IMHO. If your running at 1080, I say get the 780 non-Ti card, it will play those games at great FPS, and be pretty cool for you doing it. Just my


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> @whoanelly not sure if running the AXP-100 and a 25mm sidepanel fan would work well together. I've heard having two fans so close can cause turbulence noise issues.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying Thermolab LP53 (see review) with 3x25mm Noctua NF-S12A's. If the LP53 fan is loud I'll replace it with Noctua NF-R8 PWM.
> This was with an i7 4770k:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> As long as the two fans are oriented the same way, it shouldn't be an issue, I've not found that having two fans even touching each other to be any noisier than if they were farther apart.


I'm running a 25mm SP120 Quiet on the side panel pulling air in with the AXP-100 using its 100mm fan blowing air down the heatsink. There is no turbulence. Turbulence will only occur if 2 fans are blowing air against each other. I'm thinking of taking that SP120 off after some testing and placing one of my AF120's Quiet that I have laying around to push even more air into the case.

I'll run some tests later tonight for whoanelly, I didn't get a chance to the last 2 nights.


----------



## Grennesa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I will always recommend an nVidia GPU for an SFF build, the R9 cards are good hardware, but they just run too hot IMHO. If your running at 1080, I say get the 780 non-Ti card, it will play those games at great FPS, and be pretty cool for you doing it. Just my


Thanks Jim. Do you (or anyone else) have any thoughts on holding out/spending more on 6gb gtx 780/780ti? Is it going to be worth it?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grennesa*
> 
> Thanks Jim. Do you (or anyone else) have any thoughts on holding out/spending more on 6gb gtx 780/780ti? Is it going to be worth it?


Do you plan on playing games in multi-screen surround? The only benefit I see at this moment especially in the RVZ01 and a 780Ti / Titan / Titan Black 6gb is pure e-peeen. You'll be fine with the 780 3gb if you stay within single screen 1080P and even 1440P


----------



## Grennesa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Do you plan on playing games in multi-screen surround? The only benefit I see at this moment especially in the RVZ01 and a 780Ti / Titan / Titan Black 6gb is pure e-peeen. You'll be fine with the 780 3gb if you stay within single screen 1080P and even 1440P


Yeah I build this as a console replacement/htpc. So I reckon I'll be sticking to one screen for a while.

Thanks hyp365rmax


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grennesa*
> 
> Yeah I build this as a console replacement/htpc. So I reckon I'll be sticking to one screen for a while.
> 
> Thanks hyp365rmax


You bet! If you have the extra cash mine as well go with the 780Ti 3gb and have a blast.


----------



## Grennesa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> You bet! If you have the extra cash mine as well go with the 780Ti 3gb and have a blast.


Well I haven't quite got the money for a 780ti but that's what credit cards are for....


----------



## iRUSH

A console replacement TV PC could get by with a gtx 760 if you sacrifice some AA. Couldn't it?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> A console replacement TV PC could get by with a gtx 760 if you sacrifice some AA. Couldn't it?


Yeah, a 760 would be good enough if you are gaming at 1080p and not trying to push for 60 fps with maxed out MSAA and SSAA through the roof. Even a 770 would be good too and is an affordable card.

With the 760, you will be getting better performance than even the current gen consoles.


----------



## hyp36rmax

"Future proof"
"Future proof"
"Future proof"
"Future proof"
!!!!!!!


----------



## whoanelly

im running a 760 and so far so good. Single screen 1080p gaming you should be fine...that being said, if you could get 770 or 780 than why not?

I got a good deal on the 760, and Im not a hard core gamer, so it fit the bill for under 300.

But yeah, nvidia for these smaller builds for sure. And pretty much anything you build that's an i5 or higher is going to be better than any current gen console. I gave up on consoles. higher initial investment in building something like this (unless you got parts kicking around that you can reuse) but at least you can go back and play all your old games without having to worry about backwards compatibility.

Can anyone recommend a good game pad? I got some wired logitechs which work, but have like a 10ft extension cord on it.

@CaptainZombie You played with your rig at all? How are the noise / temps? I havent touched mine for a few days. Was the little guys 3rd birthday today and was prepping past few days for it...off to the in laws tomorrow for Easter lunch.

Im still bouncing back and forth on whether to swap out the NH-L12 for the AXP. Part of me is like its done, screw that. But the other is what if I want to go in there and tinker some...there is no room with the Noctua. Im also wondering that by going the AXP route the overall system temps might go down a few points as there is not a big heat sink that the side/top fan is pretty much blowing directly into it.

The tie breaker will be what your load temps on the CPU are. Id have to order 3 new 25MM noctua cases fans tho. The one I bought was to match the one that came with the heatsink (NF-F12) and are better suited for heatsinks/rads. The others (NF0S12A) are about about 9 bucks cheaper, plus they are geared more towards general case cooling.

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=which_fan_is_right_for_me&lng=en

Sheesh, Im turing into a Noctua "fan boy"


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> im running a 760 and so far so good. Single screen 1080p gaming you should be fine...that being said, if you could get 770 or 780 than why not?
> 
> I got a good deal on the 760, and Im not a hard core gamer, so it fit the bill for under 300.
> 
> But yeah, nvidia for these smaller builds for sure. And pretty much anything you build that's an i5 or higher is going to be better than any current gen console. I gave up on consoles. higher initial investment in building something like this (unless you got parts kicking around that you can reuse) but at least you can go back and play all your old games without having to worry about backwards compatibility.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good game pad? I got some wired logitechs which work, but have like a 10ft extension cord on it.
> 
> @CaptainZombie You played with your rig at all? How are the noise / temps? I havent touched mine for a few days. Was the little guys 3rd birthday today and was prepping past few days for it...off to the in laws tomorrow for Easter lunch.
> 
> Im still bouncing back and forth on whether to swap out the NH-L12 for the AXP. Part of me is like its done, screw that. But the other is what if I want to go in there and tinker some...there is no room with the Noctua. Im also wondering that by going the AXP route the overall system temps might go down a few points as there is not a big heat sink that the side/top fan is pretty much blowing directly into it.
> 
> The tie breaker will be what your load temps on the CPU are. Id have to order 3 new 25MM noctua cases fans tho. The one I bought was to match the one that came with the heatsink (NF-F12) and are better suited for heatsinks/rads. The others (NF0S12A) are about about 9 bucks cheaper, plus they are geared more towards general case cooling.
> 
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=which_fan_is_right_for_me&lng=en
> 
> Sheesh, Im turing into a Noctua "fan boy"


whoanelly, happy bday to your son! I have been playing some Tomb Raider the last hour or so. I will say that the sound from the system is not a problem. I was worried it would get loud with the GPU and it hasn't been an issue at all. I'll get you temps of my CPU and system as a whole here in a few minutes after I get done playing.

I would recommend getting an XBOX 360 controller, it's the most compatible controller on the PC. You need this one. Normally it is $59.99 since it comes with a wireless dongle, but it is on sale for $44.99 which usually never happens and I think the sale ends tonight.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/xbox-360-wireless-controller-for-windows/2589153.p?id=1218503724374&skuId=2589153&st=categoryid$abcat0515020&cp=1&lp=3


----------



## whoanelly

Thanks man! It was a fun day. All his Aunts and Uncles Grandparents and us pitched in and got him one of those Power Wheels/Ride on trucks. Better this way instead of having a bunch of little toys cluttering the house, he got one big one. His reaction was priceless. This thing is frickin huge. Did a lot of research on this thing, I think I got just as much of a kick out of it. Already thinking to "mod" it when the warranty expires lol. People are connecting the batteries in series to either get better run time or to make it go faster...oh wait wrong forum


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Thanks man! It was a fun day. All his Aunts and Uncles Grandparents and us pitched in and got him one of those Power Wheels/Ride on trucks. Better this way instead of having a bunch of little toys cluttering the house, he got one big one. His reaction was priceless. This thing is frickin huge. Did a lot of research on this thing, I think I got just as much of a kick out of it. Already thinking to "mod" it when the warranty expires lol. People are connecting the batteries in series to either get better run time or to make it go faster...oh wait wrong forum


No problem at all. That is really cool, glad he got something very cool and it makes sense to me going with one big toy vs. multiple. I have 4 kids, so I can fully understand where you are coming from.

Here are my temps with GPU (on the left) and CPU on the right. My GPU was at 43 degrees, I didn't get a chance to grab a screenshot fast enough that while it was cooling down you could see the drop in temps. The AXP-Muscle I think does a very good job keeping my CPU cool as you can see under load, it's not that bad. I was playing Tomb Raider for the last few hours and I have my settings pretty high, not totally maxed because the 770 won't max this game out but pretty darn close.

Under load, I can compare my system to being nowhere near as loud as my PS3, so that is a good thing.









If there is another program you guys want me to test with, I can do that tomorrow night.


----------



## Mariolillo

My friends, I finally got everything!!









It is very easy to disconnect the ACX heatsink and put the GPU PWM adapter, I didn't had to remove the cooler. Here is a picture of it mounted:


This is how I mounted the fans and organized the cables in order to avoid anything in the way of the fans or the ACX heatsink:


The view after getting it mounted (it gets tricky to acommodate the cables, but not really hard)


I've been playing with this all day, and I have to say I'm glad I did this modifications. The new setup is AWESOME! I will try to keep the explanations of my tests simple, so:

Prolimatech USV12 fans noise:

PWM Controlled
SYSTEM IDLE: Very quiet! Run about 700RPM. At this speed, they push about the same air as the Silverstone fans.
SYSTEM LOAD: They stay quiet, about 850-1100RPM, but if you make the effort you can hear them pushing air. The case is barely at one feet away from me, so if I put it more than six feet away I will have a hard time hearing it.

NOT PWM Controlled
They run at 1300RPM (max speed). They are noticeable, not because they are noisy, but more because they cause vibration due to all the air they push. I'm expecting some rubber mounts I bought for testing to see how the noise changes.
The entire system stays a few degrees cooler (CPU, Motherboard, SSD, HDD).


Prolimatech USV12 fans temperatures:

PWM Controlled
SYSTEM IDLE: They keep the ACX card at a fantastic 28c-29c.
SYSTEM LOAD: Testing with Unigine Heaven Basic, everything Ultra, 8x AA, the card stays most of the time at 63c. In some scenes it goes up to 65c-66c and quickly goes down to 63c, while in other cases it goes down to 61c. GPU utilization is 99%.
With AC 4: Black Flag, the card stays in the 53c-56c range with NVIDIA optimal settings in Geforce Experience. GPU utilization is between 50%-80%, most of the time between 60%-70%. In some scenes it goes up to 60c, while in other scenes it goes down to 51c.
*Edit: It seems nvidia activated vsync without my consent. After I realized, GPU utilization is between 75%-98%. Temperatures between 58c-63c. Since it is not always 99% like Unigine, when I get the rubber mounts I will test at full RPM, maybe noise gets a lot better and temperatures go lower.*

NOT PWM Controlled
At IDLE the card stays between 26c-27c. Not a good tradeoff for the increased noise.
With Unigine Heaven the temperatures are the same, only increases noise. WIth AC 4: Black Flag, the temperatures always stay between 52c-55c, in some scenes it goes down to 49c-51c, in others up to a maximum of 57c.

With PWM system stays a little warmer, around 1c-3c on higher on every component than with blower card. Without PWM it stays the same as with the blower, but the disks stay cooler because the card does not heats higher than 63c.

The ACX card blows most of the air to the top, so it goes through the case opening. The rest of the hot air goes to the motherboard area through the opening near the PCIE riser card, making the case feel a little warm in that area touching it from outside. The USV12 fans take care of removing all the heat really fast. The PSU area stays as cool as with a blower card.

I'm planning to build a thermometer to test the temperatures inside the case while it's closed following a guide here on OCN, but I'm pretty confident air is flowing the right way. With the PP05-E, there should be even more space for air to flow.

I still expect the Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste, to really test the ITX30 and see it's potential. I expect as well the rubber mounts for testing; if they remove most of the noise, an extra cool case without noise impact is always good









I really recommend this fans, with PWM, and a ACX cooler or one similar. It performs flawlessly. If the rubber mounts make the fans as silent as PWM in high RPM's, they will be one of the golden choices for this case.

If I left something out or you wish that I test something specific let me know









Be sure to read my edit on ac4 bf temperatures


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> whoanelly, happy bday to your son! I have been playing some Tomb Raider the last hour or so. I will say that the sound from the system is not a problem. I was worried it would get loud with the GPU and it hasn't been an issue at all. I'll get you temps of my CPU and system as a whole here in a few minutes after I get done playing.
> 
> I would recommend getting an XBOX 360 controller, it's the most compatible controller on the PC. You need this one. Normally it is $59.99 since it comes with a wireless dongle, but it is on sale for $44.99 which usually never happens and I think the sale ends tonight.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/xbox-360-wireless-controller-for-windows/2589153.p?id=1218503724374&skuId=2589153&st=categoryid$abcat0515020&cp=1&lp=3


So does this mean you'll keep the case this time?







Sounds like the noise issues are gone, and that's great!


----------



## whoanelly

Hey capt,

Numbers look good!. I think I will go through the effort and swap. I gotta gk in there anyway when I get the blu ray drive replacement.

Can you try aida64? You get a 30 day free trial. Run a load test with that and it will give live load temps.


----------



## Darksquid1

Hi, this is my first time making a computer and I would greatly appreciate it if some could tell me what they think of these parts







I wanted to build a computer which won't cost me an arm and a leg to replace a broken part. So I ended up going with:

Motherboard: AsRock B85M-ITX
GPU: 750Ti 2Gb
CPU: i3-4130
HDD: two Western Digital Scorpio Blue WD5000BEVT 500GB (A bit expensive for storage but I already have two from a laptop)
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600 (F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL)
PSU: SILVERSTONE ST45SF-G 450W
Case: SilverStone Raven RVZ01

Is it compatible?


----------



## Nerix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> So all that being said, how is the noise level with you unit?


Like I said in my previous post, absolutely ok. Noise is highly subjecitve anyhow, but if you want to compare it I would say on a level (probably a bit louder) than a old fat PS3.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> So does this mean you'll keep the case this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the noise issues are gone, and that's great!


Yes, I'll be keeping this one.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Hey capt,
> 
> Numbers look good!. I think I will go through the effort and swap. I gotta gk in there anyway when I get the blu ray drive replacement.
> 
> Can you try aida64? You get a 30 day free trial. Run a load test with that and it will give live load temps.


I'll test aida64 out tonight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nerix*
> 
> Like I said in my previous post, absolutely ok. Noise is highly subjecitve anyhow, but if you want to compare it I would say on a level (probably a bit louder) than a old fat PS3.


Yeah, I would compare the noise to a PS3 super slim when you have a disc in the drive that is spinning. It isn't that bad depending on your fan setup.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksquid1*
> 
> Hi, this is my first time making a computer and I would greatly appreciate it if some could tell me what they think of these parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to build a computer which won't cost me an arm and a leg to replace a broken part. So I ended up going with:
> 
> Motherboard: AsRock B85M-ITX
> GPU: 750Ti 2Gb
> CPU: i3-4130
> HDD: two Western Digital Scorpio Blue WD5000BEVT 500GB (A bit expensive for storage but I already have two from a laptop)
> RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600 (F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL)
> PSU: SILVERSTONE ST45SF-G 450W
> Case: SilverStone Raven RVZ01
> 
> Is it compatible?


Yeah, that is a good build. Which cooler are you going with? Do those Ripjaws have high heat sinks on them?


----------



## blunt eastwood

Hi, I just want to confirm that this XFX Double D Radeon R9 270X video card will fit. The dimensions on the Newegg product page say 9.9" X 4.4" X 1.5", so I'm assuming that the biggest number, 9.9", is the length and would fit since it's less than the 13" mentioned on the first page.


----------



## Darksquid1

Thanks for replying CaptainZombie! I was thinking about using the stock CPU cooler.

I don't believe that the G.Skill Ripjaws (F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL) come with heat sink (correct me if I am wrong).

Does it make much of a difference having RAM with heat sink? (I quick google told me that heat sink on RAM isn't really needed for most builds)

I want to keep the cost of this build to a minimal.


----------



## Master__Shake

Here's mine

i5 3330, 8gb's 1600mhz ddr3, 120gb ssd, and a asus direct cu gtx 670 mini

board doesn't have usb 3 header so i used my last adapter.


----------



## Darksquid1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blunt eastwood*
> 
> Hi, I just want to confirm that this XFX Double D Radeon R9 270X video card will fit. The dimensions on the Newegg product page say 9.9" X 4.4" X 1.5", so I'm assuming that the biggest number, 9.9", is the length and would fit since it's less than the 13" mentioned on the first page.


Hi blunt eastwood!

I do not own the case (so I am no expert) but I would say that the 270X video card would fit into the case. As stated at http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01, the RVZ07 case can fit GPUs up to (length) 13" by (width) 5.88". As for the height I know that some people are able to fit cards which are 4.376" tall. Therefore I would assume that the R9 270X would fit.

Hope this helps


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksquid1*
> 
> Thanks for replying CaptainZombie! I was thinking about using the stock CPU cooler.
> 
> I don't believe that the G.Skill Ripjaws (F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL) come with heat sink (correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> Does it make much of a difference having RAM with heat sink? (I quick google told me that heat sink on RAM isn't really needed for most builds)
> 
> I want to keep the cost of this build to a minimal.


Nope, heat sink doesn't make a great difference. For example the samsung miracle memory has no heatsink and overclocks like magic. And I'm pretty satisfied with my cheapo VLP kingston sticks, too.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darksquid1*
> 
> Thanks for replying CaptainZombie! I was thinking about using the stock CPU cooler.
> 
> I don't believe that the G.Skill Ripjaws (F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL) come with heat sink (correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> Does it make much of a difference having RAM with heat sink? (I quick google told me that heat sink on RAM isn't really needed for most builds)
> 
> I want to keep the cost of this build to a minimal.


The only reason I ask is because if you went with a CPU cooler that's not the intel cooler you could run into an issue with high heatsink a on the RAM. If your sticking with the Intel then your good.


----------



## DaSaint79

From Silverstone FB page...

I need a date NAO!!!


----------



## Grennesa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> My friends, I finally got everything!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very easy to disconnect the ACX /height/I did this modifications. The new setup is AWESOME!


Hey Mariolillo, this looks great thanks for sharing.
I bought a EVGA graphics card with ACX cooler over the weekend. I'm interested in the PWM mod you did as this look like something that might benefit my system. Is that a mini GPU fan header to 2 4 pin Fan adapter in the pictures? How are you powering the ACX fans then? Do you know if there is any problem powering an extra two fans (i.e are you more likely to burn out the GPU header?)

I'm thinking about upgrading the fans in my case as well. Sounds like you've had some real success with those Prolimatech USV12. Just wondering if you had considered any other fans?

Ive currently got the NT06-Pro as a CPU cooler but it seems like going the one of these thermalabs CPU coolers with room for a fan above it is the way to go for both noise and cooling.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grennesa*
> 
> Hey Mariolillo, this looks great thanks for sharing.
> I bought a EVGA graphics card with ACX cooler over the weekend. I'm interested in the PWM mod you did as this look like something that might benefit my system. Is that a mini GPU fan header to 2 4 pin Fan adapter in the pictures? How are you powering the ACX fans then? Do you know if there is any problem powering an extra two fans (i.e are you more likely to burn out the GPU header?)
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading the fans in my case as well. Sounds like you've had some real success with those Prolimatech USV12. Just wondering if you had considered any other fans?
> 
> Ive currently got the NT06-Pro as a CPU cooler but it seems like going the one of these thermalabs CPU coolers with room for a fan above it is the way to go for both noise and cooling.


If my memory is correct, the only thing the GPU fan header is doing is receiving the rpm signal and sending a pwm signal, the power is coming from a molex connector on the adapter. I could be mistaken, but I believe that's what his setup was!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Hey capt,
> 
> Numbers look good!. I think I will go through the effort and swap. I gotta gk in there anyway when I get the blu ray drive replacement.
> 
> Can you try aida64? You get a 30 day free trial. Run a load test with that and it will give live load temps.


I just tried it out, ran it for 2 minutes on the first test. Then I ran a second test at a little over 3 minutes. Let me know if this is sufficient or if you need me to run it a bit longer. The sound from the PC at full load sounded like a fatty PS3 for sure. My 770 fan seems gets rather loud under load and is very noticeable in this case. I was playing some games tonight on here. Good thing for the receiver to drown out some of that noise.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaSaint79*
> 
> 
> 
> From Silverstone FB page...
> 
> I need a date NAO!!!


Thanks for posting. I still kind of like the RVZ01 more than the ML07. The ML07 just looks boring and doesn't have the beauty of other Silverstone HTPC cases including the smaller ML line, IMO. Plus I think the ML07 is going to be a bit more expensive too than the RVZ01.


----------



## Gruffle

Is it possible to fit an AIO unit in this case with the Impact? I was thinking the H75.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gruffle*
> 
> Is it possible to fit an AIO unit in this case with the Impact? I was thinking the H75.


Really hard honestly, and the H75 is almost impossible. The Cooler Master Seidon 120M (NOT THE 120V!!) is a guaranteed fit with most boards (I got it to fit with the impact, the asrock z77e-ITX, and the asus p8z77-I deluxe), but, it's still really tough to do, and requires you to use the stock slim silverstone fan with the cooler.


----------



## Gruffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Really hard honestly, and the H75 is almost impossible. The Cooler Master Seidon 120M (NOT THE 120V!!) is a guaranteed fit with most boards (I got it to fit with the impact, the asrock z77e-ITX, and the asus p8z77-I deluxe), but, it's still really tough to do, and requires you to use the stock slim silverstone fan with the cooler.


Thanks for that dude. Is that push/pull? Another quick question you may be able to help me with, is there enough room for 25mm fans under the GPU?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gruffle*
> 
> Thanks for that dude. Is that push/pull? Another quick question you may be able to help me with, is there enough room for 25mm fans under the GPU?


Nope, I set the fan as a "pull", so basically it was side panel>rad>fan>

And yes, you can fit normal 25mm thick fans in the GPU area with most dual slot GPU's.


----------



## Gruffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Nope, I set the fan as a "pull", so basically it was side panel>rad>fan>
> 
> And yes, you can fit normal 25mm thick fans in the GPU area with most dual slot GPU's.


So using the 120M, with the Impact using the slim fans included with the case should I be able to use a push/pull on the rad? I dont know the dimensions of the slim fans thats all. Appreciate all the help.


----------



## maggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gruffle*
> 
> So using the 120M, with the Impact using the slim fans included with the case should I be able to use a push/pull on the rad? I dont know the dimensions of the slim fans thats all. Appreciate all the help.


As Jimhans said, NO room for more than a 12,5mm fan pulling. If you dont mind, can can put your pushing 25mm OUTSIDE of the case:
25mm fan pushing >> panel >> rad >> 12,5mm pulling.
Even then, I was not able to fit the 120m Seidon like some others, the screws on the cpu block were bulging too much to be able to strap down the tubes around it. You best bet is if you own a SHORT graphic card, you can put the radiator at the end of GPU section.
I also tried the H75 and RMAed it because it was too tight even with only the 12,5mm fan pulling. I have the Impact as well BTW.
After trying H75 and 120M I decided to go with a performing air cooler instead of underperforming water cooling (because of tube kinking and single fan usage or modding the case).
After reading reviews of many, I went with the NT06-PRO which is made for this case anyways...

Those were my 2 cents!

Maggo


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I just tried it out, ran it for 2 minutes on the first test. Then I ran a second test at a little over 3 minutes. Let me know if this is sufficient or if you need me to run it a bit longer. The sound from the PC at full load sounded like a fatty PS3 for sure. My 770 fan seems gets rather loud under load and is very noticeable in this case. I was playing some games tonight on here. Good thing for the receiver to drown out some of that noise.


hmm..which case fans you got running in there now? Can you do a 10 minute run? I'll have to run a test again on mine, but I think I was getting around 52'ish under load and that was a mix match of fans in there, but I can say it was no where near as load as my PS3 could get, but then again, I didnt have an exhaust fan at the back of the cabinet like I do now. You think the noise is coming from the AXP's fan?

I agree with you on the ML07... it is a bit on the boring side, it looks more of a traditional piece of AV equipment and I actually don't mind that look where as the Raven can come off as more last generation console-ish. If its going in a media cabinet some people might want that look. Do you know if its bigger than the Raven? if so, it might allow for more cooling options and be a better OC candidate. Only basing it on that picture I would assume the Raven would be able to "breathe" better.

I wouldn't know which to choose based on pictures alone, and probably let price dictate...unless the ML was the better option for reason x, y, z


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gruffle*
> 
> Thanks for that dude. Is that push/pull? Another quick question you may be able to help me with, is there enough room for 25mm fans under the GPU?


Yes, you can fit 25mm fans under the GPU. These have been great and have really helped in keeping my 770 ACX very cool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maggo*
> 
> As Jimhans said, NO room for more than a 12,5mm fan pulling. If you dont mind, can can put your pushing 25mm OUTSIDE of the case:
> 25mm fan pushing >> panel >> rad >> 12,5mm pulling.
> Even then, I was not able to fit the 120m Seidon like some others, the screws on the cpu block were bulging too much to be able to strap down the tubes around it. You best bet is if you own a SHORT graphic card, you can put the radiator at the end of GPU section.
> I also tried the H75 and RMAed it because it was too tight even with only the 12,5mm fan pulling. I have the Impact as well BTW.
> After trying H75 and 120M I decided to go with a performing air cooler instead of underperforming water cooling (because of tube kinking and single fan usage or modding the case).
> After reading reviews of many, I went with the NT06-PRO which is made for this case anyways...
> 
> Those were my 2 cents!
> 
> Maggo


How's the NT06 Pro working out for you?

Has anyone tried to custom water cool this case at all? We've seen a partial cooling build here, but the person that was working on it never reported their finish/results. At first I was high on water cooling the CPU, but the AXP-100 Muscle is doing a good job now that I have one working well. I think water cooling the GPU would be the best and would probably about reduce the noise in the case by a lot.


----------



## whoanelly

Hey guys, not sure if you had seen this video, but the guy talks about the new cases. He spends a lot of time on the Raven and then speaks about the ML-07. He states that its going to be 10-15 dollars more than the raven and the its pretty much the same case internally and they were just going for a less aggressive look in comparison to the Raven:






So nothing different other than external appearance.

While I appreciate both I think the raven is "cooler" but would definatley obsess over which one to choose for a few days had they been release at the same time


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> hmm..which case fans you got running in there now? Can you do a 10 minute run? I'll have to run a test again on mine, but I think I was getting around 52'ish under load and that was a mix match of fans in there, but I can say it was no where near as load as my PS3 could get, but then again, I didnt have an exhaust fan at the back of the cabinet like I do now. You think the noise is coming from the AXP's fan?
> 
> I agree with you on the ML07... it is a bit on the boring side, it looks more of a traditional piece of AV equipment and I actually don't mind that look where as the Raven can come off as more last generation console-ish. If its going in a media cabinet some people might want that look. Do you know if its bigger than the Raven? if so, it might allow for more cooling options and be a better OC candidate. Only basing it on that picture I would assume the Raven would be able to "breathe" better.
> 
> I wouldn't know which to choose based on pictures alone, and probably let price dictate...unless the ML was the better option for reason x, y, z


I am still using the same case fans. 2x120mm AF120's Quiet under the GPU and 1x120mm SP120 Quiet on the side panel.

I don't think the noise is coming from the AXP's fan, I think its the GPU's fans when under load that are sounding loud. Figure this is more of an open case due to the 3 sides having vents so more noise will carry through.

The ML07 is the same size as the RVZ01, just with a different look. The ML07 is not bad looking, too bad it didn't have a similar look in the front to some of the other ML line. I bet in person it probably look a hell of a lot better too. I have a feeling we will be seeing it release next month along with that 600W SFX PSU because Silverstone updated their warranty pages yesterday for the new SFX PSU.

I'll rerun the tests for you tonight at 10 minutes. What did you think of the tests even at the 2-3 minute mark that I ran them? This case seems to run pretty cool looking at my ASRock tuner and EVGA Precision on the components.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Hey guys, not sure if you had seen this video, but the guy talks about the new cases. He spends a lot of time on the Raven and then speaks about the ML-07. He states that its going to be 10-15 dollars more than the raven and the its pretty much the same case internally and they were just going for a less aggressive look in comparison to the Raven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nothing different other than external appearance.
> 
> While I appreciate both I think the raven is "cooler" but would definatley obsess over which one to choose for a few days had they been release at the same time


Yup, I had posted that video on the first few pages somewhere. The ML07 has less ventilation too as you can see vs. the RVZ01. There are tons of ventilation holes on the sides and back with the RVZ01 where the ML07 only has some on the edges of the sides and on the rear. I bet acoustics will be better in the ML07 since sound isn't leaking out of the case.


----------



## Bureaucromancer

Just wondering if anyone thinks I'm crazy or not... My current thinking is given the space constraints that I'd like to try customer water cooling one of these. The plan is a full cover for the mono and CPU, water block on the GPU, rad below the GPU and a reservoir in the 3.5 inch bay.

Expensive, but it looms like it will fit and should give real room for over clocking...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bureaucromancer*
> 
> Just wondering if anyone thinks I'm crazy or not... My current thinking is given the space constraints that I'd like to try customer water cooling one of these. The plan is a full cover for the mono and CPU, water block on the GPU, rad below the GPU and a reservoir in the 3.5 inch bay.
> 
> Expensive, but it looms like it will fit and should give real room for over clocking...


Yes, there is room to water cool this bad boy. If you go to the first 5-6 pages in this thread and I need to find the post, there was a guy that was working on custom water cooling his components in this case. Then he disappeared so we never saw or heard on his results. I think if I could just water cool my GPU, this would be one quiet system.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djanice1980*
> 
> So I got my RVZ01 a couple of weeks ago and I have been gathering parts to build a full watercooled system with it.
> 
> Using an ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> Intel 4770K
> 16GB DDR3
> 2 x Samsung Hybrid HDD
> 1 x Intel NGFF SSD
> Panasonic slot load Bluray burner
> EVGA GTX 780ti
> ASUS OC Panel - Will show me temps such.
> Bitspower Water Tank Z 40mm reservoir.
> Full water blocks for everything.
> Standard water cooling equipment - custom no closed loop.
> 
> FrozenCPU has provided me (meaning I had to purchase from them LOL - I wish they provided me) with the water blocks and most of the water cooling accessories.
> 
> I'm using a swiftech MCRx20-QP "Quiet Power" Radiator
> 
> I'm going us the OC Panel outside the case plugged in via 4 USB cables.
> 
> I have also mounted an Xbox 360 controller receiver inside the case with the button soldered to the reset switch on the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more when I get my water block in. UPS lost the first one. I'm at a standstill until it comes in.
> 
> David


Djanice, you have any new updates and results on water cooling your setup in the RVZ01? There has been a lot of people wondering on the water cooling for this case and I think you might be the first brave soul that has taken a chance.

Any updated pics would be cool too?


----------



## BluePhantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Djanice, you have any new updates and results on water cooling your setup in the RVZ01? There has been a lot of people wondering on the water cooling for this case and I think you might be the first brave soul that has taken a chance.
> 
> Any updated pics would be cool too?


I agree, i'd love to know if i could pull off a custom water cooling configuration in my RVZ01 with the Impact.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhantom*
> 
> I agree, i'd love to know if i could pull off a custom water cooling configuration in my RVZ01 with the Impact.


It looks like Djanice was on the way so hoping we hear back.


----------



## Antar Bolaeisk

Hi All,

Registered to here as a result of reading this thread. I have been considering getting this case for a small computer to bring with me when traveling. I'd be hoping to fit the below components (or similar) and just wanted to check here to see if anyone spots an obvious issue I'll encounter. I had been considering an AIO water cooler for the CPU but from reading through the thread there seems to be some issues with kinking in the tubes.

1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X 4096MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K 3.40GHz (Haswell) Socket LGA1150 Processor - OEM
1 x MSI Z87I Gaming AC Intel Z87 (Socket 1150) DDR3 ITX Motherboard
1 x TeamGroup Vulcan RED 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit (TLD316G1600HC9DC01)
1 x Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache - OEM (WD30EZRX) HDD
1 x Silverstone Strider SFX Gold 450w '80 Plus Gold' Modular Power Supply (SST-ST45SF-G)
1 x Silverstone SST-RVZ01 Raven Mini-ITX - Black
1 x Samsung 120GB SSD 840 EVO SATA 6Gb/s Basic - (MZ-7TE120BW)
1 x Noctua NH-L12 CPU Cooler

I noted Whoanelly's previous post regarding the very tight fit of the Noctua NH-L12 on the MSI board but I'd imagine in a case like this there's going to be tight fits regardless.

@ Whoanelly, did you have any issue fitting the GPU riser with the CPU cooler in place? I have heard that it's quite tight and may actually interfere with the PCI-E port.

I would very much welcome suggestions for alternative components if there are any issues with the above.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antar Bolaeisk*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Registered to here as a result of reading this thread. I have been considering getting this case for a small computer to bring with me when traveling. I'd be hoping to fit the below components (or similar) and just wanted to check here to see if anyone spots an obvious issue I'll encounter. I had been considering an AIO water cooler for the CPU but from reading through the thread there seems to be some issues with kinking in the tubes.
> 
> 1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X 4096MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
> 1 x Intel Core i5-4670K 3.40GHz (Haswell) Socket LGA1150 Processor - OEM
> 1 x MSI Z87I Gaming AC Intel Z87 (Socket 1150) DDR3 ITX Motherboard
> 1 x TeamGroup Vulcan RED 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C9 1600MHz Dual Channel Kit (TLD316G1600HC9DC01)
> 1 x Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache - OEM (WD30EZRX) HDD
> 1 x Silverstone Strider SFX Gold 450w '80 Plus Gold' Modular Power Supply (SST-ST45SF-G)
> 1 x Silverstone SST-RVZ01 Raven Mini-ITX - Black
> 1 x Samsung 120GB SSD 840 EVO SATA 6Gb/s Basic - (MZ-7TE120BW)
> 1 x Noctua NH-L12 CPU Cooler
> 
> I noted Whoanelly's previous post regarding the very tight fit of the Noctua NH-L12 on the MSI board but I'd imagine in a case like this there's going to be tight fits regardless.
> 
> @ Whoanelly, did you have any issue fitting the GPU riser with the CPU cooler in place? I have heard that it's quite tight and may actually interfere with the PCI-E port.
> 
> I would very much welcome suggestions for alternative components if there are any issues with the above.


My only suggestion is maybe swapping out the 290X for a 780 Ti do to the amount of heat that these AMD cards put out, especially in a SFF case like the RVZ01.


----------



## funnybutrandom

this looks like it could be a promising cooler!
http://hexus.net/tech/news/cooling/68933-cryorig-c1-cpu-cooler-designed-mini-itx-system/


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'll rerun the tests for you tonight at 10 minutes. What did you think of the tests even at the 2-3 minute mark that I ran them? This case seems to run pretty cool looking at my ASRock tuner and EVGA Precision on the components.


'

I think that's pretty good considering the size difference between that and the NT06/Noctua, I wouldnt want to to let it get much hotter than that (60C). I'll have to power up the raven tonight and run the test again...I might have saved the report on the desktop, cant remember.

So assuming my numbers are around 50-52 and yours is around 57 (all under a synthetic load) I guess the question is is it worth almost double the price to shave off 4-5 degrees (and losing sight of your MB to a monster heat sink) if your average is below 60C


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnybutrandom*
> 
> this looks like it could be a promising cooler!
> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cooling/68933-cryorig-c1-cpu-cooler-designed-mini-itx-system/


Looks alright. My only thing is I guess you'll lose the ability of the top/side fan in the Raven/ML-07 @ 74MM in height, so it makes it as big as the NT06 and Noctua

But learning from this thread the following should be considered:

is it quieter than the NT06?
is it cheaper than both the NT06 and Noctua,?

Lastly how does it compare to the AXP-Muscle/100?

Keeping this thing as cool as possible on the inside should help reduce the noise, and Im personally all about the fans with this build, so losing one for me is not a consideration.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> '
> 
> I think that's pretty good considering the size difference between that and the NT06/Noctua, I wouldnt want to to let it get much hotter than that (60C). I'll have to power up the raven tonight and run the test again...I might have saved the report on the desktop, cant remember.
> 
> So assuming my numbers are around 50-52 and yours is around 57 (all under a synthetic load) I guess the question is is it worth almost double the price to shave off 4-5 degrees (and losing sight of your MB to a monster heat sink) if your average is below 60C


For only a few degrees, I'd send the Noctua back. First try the AXP in your system before you start sending things back to make sure you are ok with the noise levels from the fan.


----------



## whoanelly

yeah thats what Im thinking. If noise is acceptable, temps between 50-59 is good enough for me, and we can call it a member recommended cooler







Just waiting on getting the NF-S12 fans I ordered to replace the 2 15MM's. I got my Sony Blu ray drive today too, so might as well wait till I have everything to rip is all down again. Sucks about the restocking fees though with newegg...but I did use the cooler.


----------



## Ght10

Sorry for being quite, so I've posted my build.

- Silverstone SST-RVZ01 Raven Mini-ITX
- Asus Z87I PROFESSIONAL Intel Z87 (Socket 1150) DDR3 Mini-ITX
- Intel Core i5-4670K 3.40GHz (Haswell) Socket LGA1150 Processor - OEM
- Asus GeForce GTX 780Ti DirectCUII OC 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
- TeamGroup Vulcan GOLD 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz Dual Channel
- Kingston 240GB SSDNow V300 Drive SATA 6Gb/s 3 2.5" x 2
- Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 240GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s x 2
- Western Digital Scorpio Black 2.5" 500GB 7200RPM SATA 6Gb/s
- Thermolab LP53 Slim & Quiet CPU Cooler 53mm height LGA1155,1156
- Corsair Fan, SP120 PWM High Pressure Fan 4 pin, Dual Pack x 2
- Silverstone Strider SST-ST45SF SFX Series - 450 Watt





After a week of testing with this case I've found that the corsair fans are too noisy.I placed them under the gpu, so I've swapped them for 2 Akasa AK-FN058 Apache Black Super Silent 120mm Fan - 4 Pin PWM
Also I've ordered (should arrive tomorrow) Akasa Viper R High Performance S-Flow fan & Thermalright TY-147 140mm Case Fan to try on the thermolab cooler cos again the corsair fan are too noisy lucky for me the asus board has 4 pwm fan headers:thumb:

This build is mainly for gaming on my 42" led lg tv 1080p up to yet only played titanfall & cod ghost (all setting maxed out) vsync 60fps CPU max temp 53c GPU 63c

I'm not in to stress testing so no max temps but I've have overclocked the CPU to 4.2

Any question please ask:thumb:


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Sorry for being quite, so I've posted my build.
> 
> - Silverstone SST-RVZ01 Raven Mini-ITX
> - Asus Z87I PROFESSIONAL Intel Z87 (Socket 1150) DDR3 Mini-ITX
> - Intel Core i5-4670K 3.40GHz (Haswell) Socket LGA1150 Processor - OEM
> - Asus GeForce GTX 780Ti DirectCUII OC 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
> - TeamGroup Vulcan GOLD 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz Dual Channel
> - Kingston 240GB SSDNow V300 Drive SATA 6Gb/s 3 2.5" x 2
> - Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 240GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s x 2
> - Western Digital Scorpio Black 2.5" 500GB 7200RPM SATA 6Gb/s
> - Thermolab LP53 Slim & Quiet CPU Cooler 53mm height LGA1155,1156
> - Corsair Fan, SP120 PWM High Pressure Fan 4 pin, Dual Pack x 2
> - Silverstone Strider SST-ST45SF SFX Series - 450 Watt
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a week of testing with this case I've found that the corsair fans are too noisy.I placed them under the gpu, so I've swapped them for 2 Akasa AK-FN058 Apache Black Super Silent 120mm Fan - 4 Pin PWM
> Also I've ordered (should arrive tomorrow) Akasa Viper R High Performance S-Flow fan & Thermalright TY-147 140mm Case Fan to try on the thermolab cooler cos again the corsair fan are too noisy lucky for me the asus board has 4 pwm fan headers:thumb:
> 
> This build is mainly for gaming on my 42" led lg tv 1080p up to yet only played titanfall & cod ghost (all setting maxed out) vsync 60fps CPU max temp 53c GPU 63c
> 
> I'm not in to stress testing so no max temps but I've have overclocked the CPU to 4.2
> 
> Any question please ask:thumb:


Not really a question, but a statement. Please understand that even though the board has 4x 4-pin headers, only the CPU/CPU OPT are actually true pwm, and the CPU OPT is only if you have it set to mirror the CPU header. The other fan headers only use voltage control, NOT PWM.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Not really a question, but a statement. Please understand that even though the board has 4x 4-pin headers, only the CPU/CPU OPT are actually true pwm, and the CPU OPT is only if you have it set to mirror the CPU header. The other fan headers only use voltage control, NOT PWM.


I only meant that I could plug all 4 fans in to the motherboard so I didn't have to use cable splitters or separate fan controller

Also asus fan-expert 3 supports 3 case fans to run at different speeds at different temps indepently


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Not really a question, but a statement. Please understand that even though the board has 4x 4-pin headers, only the CPU/CPU OPT are actually true pwm, and the CPU OPT is only if you have it set to mirror the CPU header. The other fan headers only use voltage control, NOT PWM.


Jim, do you know if the ASRock Z87E-ITX chassis header is true PWM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> After a week of testing with this case I've found that the corsair fans are too noisy.I placed them under the gpu, so I've swapped them for 2 Akasa AK-FN058 Apache Black Super Silent 120mm Fan - 4 Pin PWM
> Also I've ordered (should arrive tomorrow) Akasa Viper R High Performance S-Flow fan & Thermalright TY-147 140mm Case Fan to try on the thermolab cooler cos again the corsair fan are too noisy lucky for me the asus board has 4 pwm fan headers:thumb:
> 
> This build is mainly for gaming on my 42" led lg tv 1080p up to yet only played titanfall & cod ghost (all setting maxed out) vsync 60fps CPU max temp 53c GPU 63c
> 
> I'm not in to stress testing so no max temps but I've have overclocked the CPU to 4.2
> 
> Any question please ask:thumb:


Nice build! How did you mount a 120mm fan to the LP53? I'm thinking of using the LP53 with a noctua 80mm fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> yeah thats what Im thinking. If noise is acceptable, temps between 50-59 is good enough for me, and we can call it a member recommended cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on getting the NF-S12 fans I ordered to replace the 2 15MM's. I got my Sony Blu ray drive today too, so might as well wait till I have everything to rip is all down again. Sucks about the restocking fees though with newegg...but I did use the cooler.


How are your fans setup on NH-L12 and sidepanel? Intake or exhaust?

I'm thinking the AXP-100 fan might be a little louder than the NF-B9.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> yeah thats what Im thinking. If noise is acceptable, temps between 50-59 is good enough for me, and we can call it a member recommended cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on getting the NF-S12 fans I ordered to replace the 2 15MM's. I got my Sony Blu ray drive today too, so might as well wait till I have everything to rip is all down again. Sucks about the restocking fees though with newegg...but I did use the cooler.


Yeah, I understand about taking this thing apart when need be as its a PITA to get everything apart. LOL! I would just report it as not working to Newegg, then they won't charge you the shipping or restocking fee.

Too bad that fan wasn't a 120mm fan on the AXP-100 Muscle since I doubt anyone else sells 100mm fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Sorry for being quite, so I've posted my build.
> 
> - Silverstone SST-RVZ01 Raven Mini-ITX
> - Asus Z87I PROFESSIONAL Intel Z87 (Socket 1150) DDR3 Mini-ITX
> - Intel Core i5-4670K 3.40GHz (Haswell) Socket LGA1150 Processor - OEM
> - Asus GeForce GTX 780Ti DirectCUII OC 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
> - TeamGroup Vulcan GOLD 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz Dual Channel
> - Kingston 240GB SSDNow V300 Drive SATA 6Gb/s 3 2.5" x 2
> - Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 240GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s x 2
> - Western Digital Scorpio Black 2.5" 500GB 7200RPM SATA 6Gb/s
> - Thermolab LP53 Slim & Quiet CPU Cooler 53mm height LGA1155,1156
> - Corsair Fan, SP120 PWM High Pressure Fan 4 pin, Dual Pack x 2
> - Silverstone Strider SST-ST45SF SFX Series - 450 Watt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a week of testing with this case I've found that the corsair fans are too noisy.I placed them under the gpu, so I've swapped them for 2 Akasa AK-FN058 Apache Black Super Silent 120mm Fan - 4 Pin PWM
> Also I've ordered (should arrive tomorrow) Akasa Viper R High Performance S-Flow fan & Thermalright TY-147 140mm Case Fan to try on the thermolab cooler cos again the corsair fan are too noisy lucky for me the asus board has 4 pwm fan headers:thumb:
> 
> This build is mainly for gaming on my 42" led lg tv 1080p up to yet only played titanfall & cod ghost (all setting maxed out) vsync 60fps CPU max temp 53c GPU 63c
> 
> I'm not in to stress testing so no max temps but I've have overclocked the CPU to 4.2
> 
> Any question please ask:thumb:


Nice clean build there.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Nice build! How did you mount a 120mm fan to the LP53? I'm thinking of using the LP53 with a noctua 80mm fan.
> How are your fans setup on NH-L12 and sidepanel? Intake or exhaust?
> 
> I'm thinking the AXP-100 fan might be a little louder than the NF-B9.


Thanks OCPG

I had to adapt a 120mm fan guard, sorry I didn't take any better pic's before I fitted it only these





All fans are intake


----------



## whoanelly

Im actually very surprised you were able to achieve only 53c OC'ed to 4.2 with that cooler, but this will definitely explain your noise...While there seems to be something said about using a full copper heatsink, your CPU fan must be spinning at a high rate, and no matter what fan you put on that cooler its going to sound loud.

Load testing isn't to be taken into fact, however you can get a pretty good idea of what your temp is during that load. I would run a load test while having a real time temp monitor running.

From here you can see your fan RPM's and each core temp.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Nice clean build there.


Thanks captain


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Jim, do you know if the ASRock Z87E-ITX chassis header is true PWM?
> Nice build! How did you mount a 120mm fan to the LP53? I'm thinking of using the LP53 with a noctua 80mm fan.
> How are your fans setup on NH-L12 and sidepanel? Intake or exhaust?
> 
> I'm thinking the AXP-100 fan might be a little louder than the NF-B9.


All intake, you want these to be intake. Captain Zombie has the AXP-Muscle (and I) which is pretty much identical to the 100. From we've seen through the pages of this thread is that the coolers that have more heat pipes running through the fin assembly gets better temps than those without.

Might have to McGiver to get the NF-B9 to fit on the AXP...but you might want to consider the NF-B9 1600. has a higher RPM at 1600 which should give you better temps


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Im actually very surprised you were able to achieve only 53c OC'ed to 4.2 with that cooler, but this will definitely explain your noise...While there seems to be something said about using a full copper heatsink, your CPU fan must be spinning at a high rate, and no matter what fan you put on that cooler its going to sound loud.


Do you think the LP53 would be louder than AXP-100? I'm very interested in your comparison between NH-L12 vs AXP-100 noise level.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> I only meant that I could plug all 4 fans in to the motherboard so I didn't have to use cable splitters or separate fan controller
> 
> Also asus fan-expert 3 supports 3 case fans to run at different speeds at different temps indepently


I understood what you were saying, I'm just letting you know that there have been issues with pwm fans being used on headers that are voltage controlled versus actual pwm control. They tend to cause the fans to click and make noises that they shouldn't because they are not being controlled properly, and it can cause the fans to fail much sooner than they would otherwise. Also, in the asus suite, they only control via temp if you have temp probes plugged into the boards temp sensor headers, at least that's how they work on my M6I, M6F, and M5Extreme.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Jim, do you know if the ASRock Z87E-ITX chassis header is true PWM?


Sorry OCPG, but on the ASRock board, only the CPU header is a true PWM header.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Im actually very surprised you were able to achieve only 53c OC'ed to 4.2 with that cooler, but this will definitely explain your noise...While there seems to be something said about using a full copper heatsink, your CPU fan must be spinning at a high rate, and no matter what fan you put on that cooler its going to sound loud.
> 
> Load testing isn't to be taken into fact, however you can get a pretty good idea of what your temp is during that load. I would run a load test while having a real time temp monitor running.
> 
> From here you can see your fan RPM's and each core temp.


I thought my temps was good! I measured them with (real temp) min 32 max 53 after gaming for 30 mins. Corsair sp high performance fans are rated at 2100 rpm max they was running about 1650rpm. What I meant is that they are very noisy at any speed above 1000rpm. The Akasa AK-FN058 Apache Black Super Silent 120mm Fan run at 1300rpm max and are a lot quieter, also it didn't change the temps of the gpu
On the desktop it idle's about 32-36c after gaming it Max's about 53-55c. I'm very impressed with the cooler


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Sorry OCPG, but on the ASRock board, only the CPU header is a true PWM header.


Thanks Jim! I was planning on running an Akasa PWM splitter off the chassis header to control 3x120mm Noctua case fans. Should I just go with 3-pin fans instead? How would I control them? Thanks again!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Thanks Jim! I was planning on running an Akasa PWM splitter off the chassis header to control 3x120mm Noctua case fans. Should I just go with 3-pin fans instead? How would I control them? Thanks again!


I would look for quiet 3-pin fans and just let them run at their normal speed, personally. Or, depending on the wattage used per fan, do a 4-way splitter off of the CPU fan header, just don't exceed 12watt/1amp for the header.

Edit: I'm personally not a fan (sorry for the pun) of pwm fans or devices. I find the sound of them ramping up and down to be more distracting than just getting a quality quiet fan and running it at its full speed.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grennesa*
> 
> Hey Mariolillo, this looks great thanks for sharing.
> I bought a EVGA graphics card with ACX cooler over the weekend. I'm interested in the PWM mod you did as this look like something that might benefit my system. Is that a mini GPU fan header to 2 4 pin Fan adapter in the pictures? How are you powering the ACX fans then? Do you know if there is any problem powering an extra two fans (i.e are you more likely to burn out the GPU header?)
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading the fans in my case as well. Sounds like you've had some real success with those Prolimatech USV12. Just wondering if you had considered any other fans?
> 
> Ive currently got the NT06-Pro as a CPU cooler but it seems like going the one of these thermalabs CPU coolers with room for a fan above it is the way to go for both noise and cooling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If my memory is correct, the only thing the GPU fan header is doing is receiving the rpm signal and sending a pwm signal, the power is coming from a molex connector on the adapter. I could be mistaken, but I believe that's what his setup was!


You are correct Jim.

Grennesa, this cable right here, that one is on the ACX card.



This splitter is connected to the cable on the ACX, only receives PWM signal. Power is received from the PSU.

I haven't tested other fans, but I read a LOT about many fans before deciding on the USV12's. So far they are doing a great job. They cause vibration at near to max RPM, which causes noise, but nothing unbearable. I'm waiting for rubber mounts that I bought very cheap from eBay. If they stop that vibration, it will be another reason for them to stay lol. I ran them at full RPM unattached from the case and they are pretty silent.
As for their power, check it out, 



 convinced me to try them.

As for the cooler, I can't fully recommend you the Thermolab cooler yet because I think I messed up the pre-applied thermal paste on my ITX30... or it is cheap. At idle is good, better than stock cooler, but at load it just gets too hot and very fast. I ordered Arctic Silver 5 and it should arrive tomorrow; if with the new paste it passes the test then I will fully recommend to you the LP53, it's the ITX30 but with more copper so it should be better.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I would look for quiet 3-pin fans and just let them run at their normal speed, personally. Or, depending on the wattage used per fan, do a 4-way splitter off of the CPU fan header, just don't exceed 12watt/1amp for the header.
> 
> Edit: I'm personally not a fan (sorry for the pun) of pwm fans or devices. I find the sound of them ramping up and down to be more distracting than just getting a quality quiet fan and running it at its full speed.


Does the Sys header only use voltage control, or just a limited PWM?

Since I'm aiming for quiet, I could just get super low rpm fans. But, if PWM worked, I could still set them to run at a fixed RPM, thus avoiding ramping up noise, right? This way at least I have the option to change the setting if I really needed to for extreme streaming/rendering or something.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Do you think the LP53 would be louder than AXP-100? I'm very interested in your comparison between NH-L12 vs AXP-100 noise level.


Yes. that thing is meant for an i3.

Dont get me wrong, I really like what the NH-L12 does. What bugs me is the size of it, plus you have to lose the top fan. Im going on what Captain
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> I thought my temps was good! I measured them with (real temp) min 32 max 53 after gaming for 30 mins. Corsair sp high performance fans are rated at 2100 rpm max they was running about 1650rpm. What I meant is that they are very noisy at any speed above 1000rpm. The Akasa AK-FN058 Apache Black Super Silent 120mm Fan run at 1300rpm max and are a lot quieter, also it didn't change the temps of the gpu
> On the desktop it idle's about 32-36c after gaming it Max's about 53-55c. I'm very impressed with the cooler


Wow, nice work then, you might have found a gem in a cooler! Im going to be honest, I didnt quite believe you at first lol. (hey this is the internet after all







)

But I would still like to see it under a load test with real temp running. How did you get the fan to fit? How much did the Akasa AK run you? Im quite the Noctua "fan" myself but its great to have other options. How is the case oriented? (vert/horizontal)

Im still surprised...its gotta be the fact that its bare copper and not plated...what kind of compound did you use?


----------



## whoanelly

Ok folks this may be a game changer! I found a review online regarding this Thermolab LP53 cooler, and what I like about this review is that they said they did this test in a case and not on a workbench. And the numbers are amazing! And these guys basically said what i thought what was going on, the fact that its copper base to allow maximum heat transfer from the CPU to the fins. And the best part the install is minimal, only 4 little screws on the back of the MB.

The only con they came up with it North American Availability.

Credit where credit it due, great find @Ght10 You might have found the cooler to get!

And I humbly stand corrected, this cooler is rated for a TDP of 100W. Since most of us are running Haswell i5's this is a great match.

So what we need to determine is what is causing the noise from your case. Is it the fan on the heatsink itself or is it one of your case fans.

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/heatsinks/38815-thermolab-lp53-cpu-cooler-review?showall=&limitstart=


----------



## whoanelly

So i re-ran a 15 minute load test, and I topped out at 60C for the CPU and 70 for the GPU....the noise level IMO was decent, being fainter than the PS3 was...mind you at this time of night, I didnt have anything else on to drown out the noise that I did hear, so during game or movie playback it should be fine, and only better once I get the Noctua Nf-sa's in there. The 70C on the GPU kinda bugs me tho...

While I think its an awesome cooler (nh-L12) and would probably kick some ass in a bigger case, In this config, I dont think its worth the extra premium considering you have to lose the top fan and use the 15MM one instead. 60C is decent and is over inflated considering the test and the fact I have it stuffed in a media cabinet. But if @CaptainZombie is managing 57C with a cooler that smaller and is half the cost, i think its a no brainner...

Speaking of which, @CaptainZombie were you able to run a longer load test with the AXP?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Does the Sys header only use voltage control, or just a limited PWM?
> 
> Since I'm aiming for quiet, I could just get super low rpm fans. But, if PWM worked, I could still set them to run at a fixed RPM, thus avoiding ramping up noise, right? This way at least I have the option to change the setting if I really needed to for extreme streaming/rendering or something.


Every fan header except the CPU fan is voltage controlled, unless you have the Asus M6I, where you can mirror the Opt CPU to the CPU header.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> So i re-ran a 15 minute load test, and I topped out at 60C for the CPU and 70 for the GPU....the noise level IMO was decent, being fainter than the PS3 was...mind you at this time of night, I didnt have anything else on to drown out the noise that I did hear, so during game or movie playback it should be fine, and only better once I get the Noctua Nf-sa's in there. The 70C on the GPU kinda bugs me tho...
> 
> While I think its an awesome cooler (nh-L12) and would probably kick some ass in a bigger case, In this config, I dont think its worth the extra premium considering you have to lose the top fan and use the 15MM one instead. 60C is decent and is over inflated considering the test and the fact I have it stuffed in a media cabinet. But if @CaptainZombie is managing 57C with a cooler that smaller and is half the cost, i think its a no brainner...
> 
> Speaking of which, @CaptainZombie were you able to run a longer load test with the AXP?


whoanelly, here are my results after running aida for 10 minutes.


----------



## whoanelly

looks good capt! CPU fan was spinning like a mofo @ 2800RPMs...

Did you see the posts about the Thermolab? That should fit your board with ease. I checked ebay, 61.99 with free shipping from Korea....that almost Noctua territory.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> looks good capt! CPU fan was spinning like a mofo @ 2800RPMs...
> 
> Did you see the posts about the Thermolab? That should fit your board with ease. I checked ebay, 61.99 with free shipping from Korea....that almost Noctua territory.


Yeah, the CPU fan was fairly loud

That Thermolab seems like a really great cooler. I have the H60 sitting here, so wish it was so easy to use with this case.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Every fan header except the CPU fan is voltage controlled, unless you have the Asus M6I, where you can mirror the Opt CPU to the CPU header.


Thanks! So I assume when people plug a PWM fan in, it can still control it, but only via voltage? Could I control 3x 4-PIN (or 3-Pin) fans on a splitter via voltage? Is there any way to mirror control 3 fans off this damn thing?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Ok folks this may be a game changer! I found a review online regarding this Thermolab LP53 cooler, and what I like about this review is that they said they did this test in a case and not on a workbench. And the numbers are amazing! And these guys basically said what i thought what was going on, the fact that its copper base to allow maximum heat transfer from the CPU to the fins. And the best part the install is minimal, only 4 little screws on the back of the MB.
> 
> The only con they came up with it North American Availability.
> 
> Credit where credit it due, great find @Ght10 You might have found the cooler to get!
> 
> And I humbly stand corrected, this cooler is rated for a TDP of 100W. Since most of us are running Haswell i5's this is a great match.
> 
> So what we need to determine is what is causing the noise from your case. Is it the fan on the heatsink itself or is it one of your case fans.
> 
> http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/heatsinks/38815-thermolab-lp53-cpu-cooler-review?showall=&limitstart=


That cooler was mentioned way back. I was wondering why you thought it was loud and weak. lol







The thing I like is you get to use 25mm case fan. If it gets too loud, I might try the Noctua NF-R8 PWM since it fits without modification. I bet that 120mm mod above isn't as efficient, just as the AXP-100 with larger fans performs worse. But I would prefer a good 120mm for noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> As for the cooler, I can't fully recommend you the Thermolab cooler yet because I think I messed up the pre-applied thermal paste on my ITX30... or it is cheap. At idle is good, better than stock cooler, but at load it just gets too hot and very fast. I ordered Arctic Silver 5 and it should arrive tomorrow; if with the new paste it passes the test then I will fully recommend to you the LP53, it's the ITX30 but with more copper so it should be better.


Did you try the stock fan? Why did you use 120mm?

Might want to check out a thermalpaste called: Tuniq TX-4


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Thanks! So I assume when people plug a PWM fan in, it can still control it, but only via voltage? Could I control 3x 4-PIN (or 3-Pin) fans on a splitter via voltage? Is there any way to mirror control 3 fans off this damn thing?


Correct on that, that is why the non-CPU 4-pin headers are misleading, as they will control BOTH 3 and 4 pin fans exactly the same, so why waste extra money on a pwm fan? Get a fixed speed fan, and use the bios to control the voltage range.....

I would get a 3-pin splitter and just run 3-pin fans via voltage. I'm not sure if there are any boards besides the asus ones that do the mirror for the opt CPU. I know the ASRocks don't, and I would honestly not buy an msi board or gigabyte one (maybe a gigabyte if I just had to build a Hackintosh easily), so I don't know if they do or not, they might, but I still wouldn't buy one, lol.


----------



## OCPG

Any1 know if the MSi 780 Ti Gaming fits this case with clearance for 25mm GPU area fans?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Any1 know if the MSi 780 Ti Gaming fits this case with clearance for 25mm GPU area fans?


The only issue that card might have is that extension on the side of the cooler hitting the case, but it will easily clear the 25mm fans mounted in the case! What the width of that card??


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The only issue that card might have is that extension on the side of the cooler hitting the case, but it will easily clear the 25mm fans mounted in the case! What the width of that card??


266 x 129 x 38 mm - 10.4" x 5.07" x 1.49"


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I would get a 3-pin splitter and just run 3-pin fans via voltage. I'm not sure if there are any boards besides the asus ones that do the mirror for the opt CPU. I know the ASRocks don't, and I would honestly not buy an msi board or gigabyte one (maybe a gigabyte if I just had to build a Hackintosh easily), so I don't know if they do or not, they might, but I still wouldn't buy one, lol.


So I can control them with a splitter like this? I guess you can't power them with a molex and still control via voltage?


----------



## carolkarine

Does anyone have any news on the ml07 release? I figured here would be as good a place as any to ask.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carolkarine*
> 
> Does anyone have any news on the ml07 release? I figured here would be as good a place as any to ask.


Best guess from statements from Silverstone would be in late May/June.


----------



## bait

I'm seeing around 27-30 at idle and 60 at 100% load on all 4 cores with NH-L12 on an i5-2500k & Asus P8Z77-I in this case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bait*
> 
> I'm seeing around 27-30 at idle and 60 at 100% load on all 4 cores with NH-L12 on an i5-2500k & Asus P8Z77-I in this case.


Have you OC your 2500K at all in this case?

I ran another test this afternoon with everything at full load on Aida64.





I wanted to start pricing out a custom water cooling loop for the GPU I think since that is the loudest part of the system. What is recommended?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Have you OC your 2500K at all in this case?
> 
> I ran another test this afternoon with everything at full load on Aida64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to start pricing out a custom water cooling loop for the GPU I think since that is the loudest part of the system. What is recommended?


I would get a DDC pump, as there is a mount in the case for it already, for the rad either an Alphacool ST30-240mm or a Hardware Labs Black Ice GT stealth 240mm, I prefer EK for all blocks personally whether CPU or GPU. I would use 3/8x1/2 Primochill Advanced LRT flexible tube, and the Bitspower short stubby 3/8" barbs, and some low profile 90-degree rotary fittings, as it's gonna be HELLA tight fitting stuff in for sure!

I'm still debating on doing a custom loop in the RVZ, the only issue at the moment is finding a reservoir for a single 3.5" bay. Danger den used to make one, but I can only find the dual-3.5" one, and the dude selling it is in canada, and is asking way to much for shipping........


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> That cooler was mentioned way back. I was wondering why you thought it was loud and weak. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing I like is you get to use 25mm case fan. If it gets too loud, I might try the Noctua NF-R8 PWM since it fits without modification. I bet that 120mm mod above isn't as efficient, just as the AXP-100 with larger fans performs worse. But I would prefer a good 120mm for noise.
> Did you try the stock fan? Why did you use 120mm?
> 
> Might want to check out a thermalpaste called: Tuniq TX-4


Not sure how I missed it before. how do you know that that particular noctua will fit without mod? 80MM seems small to me may not end up being as quiet as you think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bait*
> 
> I'm seeing around 27-30 at idle and 60 at 100% load on all 4 cores with NH-L12 on an i5-2500k & Asus P8Z77-I in this case.


Pretty much what Im getting on my haswell i5. 35 idle/60 load with the same cooler.


----------



## Jimhans1

It looks like one of these could be made to fit in the 3.5" bay area over the psu:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12714/ex-res-268/FrozenQ_Flex_Tank_Multi-Purpose_Reservoir_-_Black_Acetal.html?tl=g30c97s165

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8336/ex-res-144/Swiftech_MCRES_Micro_Rev_2_Small_Form_Factor_High-Flow_Reservoir_12_ID_and_38_ID.html?tl=g30c97s165#blank

I would lean towards the FrozenQ unit personally, as it isn't a swiftech product









And the FrozenQ unit doesn't have those pesky tabs all over it.......

Edit: Now that I've looked, I might try it out, I have a spare GTX580 with a block on it, I have a GT Stealth 240 rad, I have the stubby fittings and the low pro 90's, the pump. I only need the res and a CPU block (I don't see a point in NOT doing the CPU at the same time as it will benefit from the LC also.......)

Time too place an order from either FCPU or PPCS I guess. Lol


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I would get a DDC pump, as there is a mount in the case for it already, for the rad either an Alphacool ST30-240mm or a Hardware Labs Black Ice GT stealth 240mm, I prefer EK for all blocks personally whether CPU or GPU. I would use 3/8x1/2 Primochill Advanced LRT flexible tube, and the Bitspower short stubby 3/8" barbs, and some low profile 90-degree rotary fittings, as it's gonna be HELLA tight fitting stuff in for sure!
> 
> I'm still debating on doing a custom loop in the RVZ, the only issue at the moment is finding a reservoir for a single 3.5" bay. Danger den used to make one, but I can only find the dual-3.5" one, and the dude selling it is in canada, and is asking way to much for shipping........


Thanks Jim, I will price this out and see what the damage is like. This seems like it will be a very tight fit but looks like worth checking out.


----------



## Jimhans1

Look two posts up zombie, we were typing at the same time it looks like


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It looks like one of these could be made to fit in the 3.5" bay area over the psu:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12714/ex-res-268/FrozenQ_Flex_Tank_Multi-Purpose_Reservoir_-_Black_Acetal.html?tl=g30c97s165
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8336/ex-res-144/Swiftech_MCRES_Micro_Rev_2_Small_Form_Factor_High-Flow_Reservoir_12_ID_and_38_ID.html?tl=g30c97s165#blank
> 
> I would lean towards the FrozenQ unit personally, as it isn't a swiftech product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the FrozenQ unit doesn't have those pesky tabs all over it.......
> 
> Edit: Now that I've looked, I might try it out, I have a spare GTX580 with a block on it, I have a GT Stealth 240 rad, I have the stubby fittings and the low pro 90's, the pump. I only need the res and a CPU block (I don't see a point in NOT doing the CPU at the same time as it will benefit from the LC also.......)
> 
> Time too place an order from either FCPU or PPCS I guess. Lol


Jim, you think the with the 450W PSU handling also WC the GPU and CPU, do you think it'd still be possible to OC the CPU?

Also if WC the GPU, you think I can place 25mm fans on the rad? Which that should fit I would think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Look two posts up zombie, we were typing at the same time it looks like


LOL! I just saw it, we typed at the same time.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Jim, you think the with the 450W PSU handling also WC the GPU and CPU, do you think it'd still be possible to OC the CPU?
> 
> Also if WC the GPU, you think I can place 25mm fans on the rad? Which that should fit I would think.
> LOL! I just saw it, we typed at the same time.


Both the rads I mentioned are ~30mm thick, so you should be able to fit them, since with a waterblock on the card, they are usually only one slot thick total.

And yes, the pump is only 18 watts, so I think you should be able to OC the CPU in the system, and if you did the CPU block instead of air cooled, you would be able to have 1 less fan in the system also, there's a couple watts there......... I'm gonna see if I can at least do a little mock up tonight with the hardware I actually have here to see how viable it will be. Heck, I might ask Joel if Silverstone wants to help out a little on it, but I won't hold my breath


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Look two posts up zombie, we were typing at the same time it looks like


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Both the rads I mentioned are ~30mm thick, so you should be able to fit them, since with a waterblock on the card, they are usually only one slot thick total.
> 
> And yes, the pump is only 18 watts, so I think you should be able to OC the CPU in the system, and if you did the CPU block instead of air cooled, you would be able to have 1 less fan in the system also, there's a couple watts there......... I'm gonna see if I can at least do a little mock up tonight with the hardware I actually have here to see how viable it will be. Heck, I might ask Joel if Silverstone wants to help out a little on it, but I won't hold my breath


I've never done a custom loop before, so I apologize about all the stupid questions. I'd like to make this system as quiet as possible and I understand the pump could possibly make some noise, but it is better hearing that then all these fans in the living room which can get annoying. I'll post my parts here later or send them via PM to see if I have the right ones if you wouldn't mind. I'm not sure what happened to @djanice1980, he was on the way to full custom water loop.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Did you try the stock fan? Why did you use 120mm?
> 
> Might want to check out a thermalpaste called: Tuniq TX-4


I didn't used a 120mm fan on the ITX30... I think it's very difficult anyway. I'm using the stock fan. Thanks for the paste recommendation, but the Arctic Silver is already on it's way


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I've never done a custom loop before, so I apologize about all the stupid questions. I'd like to make this system as quiet as possible and I understand the pump could possibly make some noise, but it is better hearing that then all these fans in the living room which can get annoying. I'll post my parts here later or send them via PM to see if I have the right ones if you wouldn't mind. I'm not sure what happened to @djanice1980, he was on the way to full custom water loop.


The only stupid question is the one you didn't ask!! No need to apologize, I'll help as much as I can, as to the pump, the swiftech mcp-35x is pwm controlled, so you could dial it to whatever speed you want.... It the pump I'm going to use for the "trial" run, gotta breakdown the SG05 to get at some of my parts, lol.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Not sure how I missed it before. how do you know that that particular noctua will fit without mod? 80MM seems small to me may not end up being as quiet as you think.
> Pretty much what Im getting on my haswell i5. 35 idle/60 load with the same cooler.


Whoanelly, I've been playing with the ITX30 for a while now, the smaller brother of the LP53. I didn't knew of the LP53 when I bought the ITX30, otherwise it would've been the LP53. Both are rated to 100W CPU's.

In my opinion the ITX30 is quiet enough, on idle and on load.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The only stupid question is the one you didn't ask!! No need to apologize, I'll help as much as I can, as to the pump, the swiftech mcp-35x is pwm controlled, so you could dial it to whatever speed you want.... It the pump I'm going to use for the "trial" run, gotta breakdown the SG05 to get at some of my parts, lol.


Thanks again. Which pump you think would be good to go with? I think I'm just gonna water cool the GPU first.

Now I need to see if I should go with a full block or a universal one. How's the resale value on full blocks when I upgrade my GPU down the road?

Also, do you recommend Alphacool for the CPU rad? I'm debating, if I replace the CPU cooler first I can do away with that annoying AXP and its fan then do the GPU later in the summer. Decision, Decisions to make...... LOL!


----------



## bait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Have you OC your 2500K at all in this case?


Yep. 10 minutes at 4.3ghz and it was up to 79℃ at 100% load. Seemed a bit toasty to keep it running that high.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bait*
> 
> Yep. 10 minutes at 4.3ghz and it was up to 79℃ at 100% load. Seemed a bit toasty to keep it running that high.


Yeah, that does seem a bit hot there at almost 80 degrees under load.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Whoanelly, I've been playing with the ITX30 for a while now, the smaller brother of the LP53. I didn't knew of the LP53 when I bought the ITX30, otherwise it would've been the LP53. Both are rated to 100W CPU's.
> 
> In my opinion the ITX30 is quiet enough, on idle and on load.


Did you get your thermal paste yet? If I recall your load temps were a bit on the higher side.

Also, did you swap out the fan for the ITX30 or went with stock?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Not sure how I missed it before. how do you know that that particular noctua will fit without mod? 80MM seems small to me may not end up being as quiet as you think.
> Pretty much what Im getting on my haswell i5. 35 idle/60 load with the same cooler.


I asked them and they said it fits standard 80mm x 25mm square fans without mod. The stock 92mm x 25mm is round. The NF-R8 PWM can't be too loud by Noctua standards its rated: Acoustical Noise: 17,1 dB(A) - Acoustical Noise with L.N.A.: 10,2 dB(A)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> I didn't used a 120mm fan on the ITX30... I think it's very difficult anyway. I'm using the stock fan. Thanks for the paste recommendation, but the Arctic Silver is already on it's way


In your pictures all I see is a Corsair fan mounted on top. Did you get rid of that and go back to using the stock fan?


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> I asked them and they said it fits standard 80mm x 25mm square fans without mod. The stock 92mm x 25mm is round. The NF-R8 PWM can't be too loud by Noctua standards its rated: Acoustical Noise: 17,1 dB(A) - Acoustical Noise with L.N.A.: 10,2 dB(A)
> In your pictures all I see is a Corsair fan mounted on top. Did you get rid of that and go back to using the stock fan?


Those are not my pictures









Mine's are the ones with the Prolimatech fans. The ITX30 is te first picture I believe, first one in my post a little back.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Did you get your thermal paste yet? If I recall your load temps were a bit on the higher side.
> 
> Also, did you swap out the fan for the ITX30 or went with stock?


Thermal paste arrived today to the mailbox









I will pick it up tomorrow on my way to work and apply it as soon as I have the chance (Saturday if work gets too busy tomorrow and after). I expect real cooling this time.

Edit: I left the stock fan, it's been silent so far. Haven't checked out others to replace it.


----------



## OCPG

I take it the MSi 780 Ti Gaming will fit because Silverstone says:
Quote:


> width restriction - 5.88"


But if anyone has a card over 129mm or 5.07" wide please let me know if you had any fitment issues. Thanks!


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> After a week of testing with this case I've found that the corsair fans are too noisy.I placed them under the gpu, so I've swapped them for 2 Akasa AK-FN058 Apache Black Super Silent 120mm Fan - 4 Pin PWM
> Also I've ordered (should arrive tomorrow) Akasa Viper R High Performance S-Flow fan & Thermalright TY-147 140mm Case Fan to try on the thermolab cooler cos again the corsair fan are too noisy lucky for me the asus board has 4 pwm fan headers:thumb:


Why did you use a 120mm on the heatsink? Was the stock fan too loud or didn't perform well?


----------



## stormie

Has anyone tried the Deep Cool Gabriel cooler? 60mm high including a 120x20mm fan. I'm guessing it would be roughly comparable to the AXP-100 in performance, but at least it takes a 120mm fan and should have the potential to be a bit quieter, and easier to swap to an alternative fan. It probably couldn't fit with a 25mm case fan as well since it would exceed the Raven's 83mm clearance by a couple of mm. But with some combination of slim and full size fans it could work - 1x 25mm and 1x 12/15mm for example. Although, does stacking two fans directly on top of each other with almost no clearance between them really give any significant benefit over a single fan?

http://www.deepcool-us.com/product/gamerstorm/2013-12/6_113.shtml

Not sure what availability is like. I saw it's available from PCCaseGear here in Australia for $52 AUD. Bit cheaper than the Silverstone and Noctua options, and the AXP-100/200 don't seem to be available anywhere here, making them more expensive options after factoring in international shipping costs. I still really want to try the AXP-200, but I think I'm going to wait for the ML07 and the new PSU before pulling the trigger.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djanice1980*
> 
> Finally finished. Tight fit. Custom loop.
> 
> Idle temp about 30C.
> 
> Full load CPU 90C
> 
> More testing tomorrow.


I think this was the end result of djanice's custom loop from going back a few pages. It had turned into a little bit of a mess with the temps and cables. Now that I think about it, that side panel can be a PITA to take off if you have a rad on it via a custom loop without making a mess. Too bad there wasn't a optional bracket below the side panel vent area, like Silverstone has for some of their other cases this way you can mount a rad and still be able to take off the side panel without rads or fans attached to it.

I love this little case for its size, but boy is it not so friendly with cooling. I still feel like trying out the SG05 or SG08 due to their smaller footprint.


----------



## JQuantum

Just bought this case







Gonna be putting in a temp mobo and cpu this weekend hopefully. Although I want to do a WC loop I'll likely stick to air for now







and/or try to find good fans like everyone else seems to be


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I think this was the end result of djanice's custom loop from going back a few pages. It had turned into a little bit of a mess with the temps and cables. Now that I think about it, that side panel can be a PITA to take off if you have a rad on it via a custom loop without making a mess. Too bad there wasn't a optional bracket below the side panel vent area, like Silverstone has for some of their other cases this way you can mount a rad and still be able to take off the side panel without rads or fans attached to it.
> 
> I love this little case for its size, but boy is it not so friendly with cooling. I still feel like trying out the SG05 or SG08 due to their smaller footprint.


I think we are our own worst enemy here.

Personally, the noise is a non issue with the NH-L12. Its just a bit on the pricey side of the scale, and you lose out on one fan. My MB has a bit of a head spreader for one of the chips and the pipes clear it, and when using normal/lower profile ram that is also not an issue. Only con would be you are stuck using at least 1 15MM fan for the side/top pannel and choices seem to be limited.

With the AXP Mucle, the temps are even better than the NH-L12 at the expense of noise. There seems to be one available fan from Noctua @ 14MM we can try to replace with, and I will confirm if it fits or not. You could probably even go to a 92x25MM, but will be stuck using the 15MM for the vent.

@Mariolillo has stated the ITX30 does not seem to make much noise either, however until he confirms with better paste the load temps seem a bit on the higher side. Might be able to get better if replace the stock fan with something better and upgrading the case fans I think would be a must. And if you can find it, the LP53 probably be even better as its a bit bigger than the ITX and based on 1 reviewer who did it right: in an actual case not a workbench the numbers were decent...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I think we are our own worst enemy here.
> 
> Personally, the noise is a non issue with the NH-L12. Its just a bit on the pricey side of the scale, and you lose out on one fan. My MB has a bit of a head spreader for one of the chips and the pipes clear it, and when using normal/lower profile ram that is also not an issue. Only con would be you are stuck using at least 1 15MM fan for the side/top pannel and choices seem to be limited.
> 
> With the AXP Mucle, the temps are even better than the NH-L12 at the expense of noise. There seems to be one available fan from Noctua @ 14MM we can try to replace with, and I will confirm if it fits or not. You could probably even go to a 92x25MM, but will be stuck using the 15MM for the vent.
> 
> @Mariolillo has stated the ITX30 does not seem to make much noise either, however until he confirms with better paste the load temps seem a bit on the higher side. Might be able to get better if replace the stock fan with something better and upgrading the case fans I think would be a must. And if you can find it, the LP53 probably be even better as its a bit bigger than the ITX and based on 1 reviewer who did it right: in an actual case not a workbench the numbers were decent...


Yeah, we really are our own worst enemies for sure. The noise/cooling solutions is what has aggravated me a lot since the beginning with this case. I'll see what your results come up with. I do have a 92mm Silenx fan at home, I will see if that is the same size that will fit on the Muscle. As I had stated before, I don't think it will because the Muscle uses a 100mm fan and based off their dimensions on the site. I'll take a look.

For the hell of it, I ordered the SG08-Lite out of curiosity from Amazon. I want to compare that case with this one since my water cooler will fit in there to see what the noise levels are like.


----------



## Jimhans1

The SG08 is a nice case, no doubt about it, but it's footprint is still to big for my taste on an SFF system, it's basically the same height and width as an SG05, but almost twice as long due to the use of an ATX psu being mounted sideways in the front. And it's really limited on PSUs that will fit in there if you use a grownup GPU







if your card is over 7.25" long, your limited to non-modular psu with a max length of 140mm


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The SG08 is a nice case, no doubt about it, but it's footprint is still to big for my taste on an SFF system, it's basically the same height and width as an SG05, but almost twice as long due to the use of an ATX psu being mounted sideways in the front. And it's really limited on PSUs that will fit in there if you use a grownup GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if your card is over 7.25" long, your limited to non-modular psu with a max length of 140mm


I was going to run it with the 450W-G PSU I have for the RVZ01 so my 770 should fit.

You had the original SG08 for sometime right, before you sold it off? Did you run any water cooling in it via AIO or custom? I had the SG10 and that was an awesome case, but decided to go ITX for a smaller setup. I love Silverstone cases, while granted they can be a bit on the expensive side, quality shows on most of them.

How's your experience been with Silverstone's Tundra series of AIO's? You don't hear too much about them. I still stand by my words, they need to release a mini-Tundra for their SFF cases like the RVZ01, SG, etc.

I was pretty shocked there never was an SG08 club here on OCN, might have to create one.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yeah, we really are our own worst enemies for sure. The noise/cooling solutions is what has aggravated me a lot since the beginning with this case. I'll see what your results come up with. I do have a 92mm Silenx fan at home, I will see if that is the same size that will fit on the Muscle. As I had stated before, I don't think it will because the Muscle uses a 100mm fan and based off their dimensions on the site. I'll take a look.
> 
> For the hell of it, I ordered the SG08-Lite out of curiosity from Amazon. I want to compare that case with this one since my water cooler will fit in there to see what the noise levels are like.


Is the noise issue only from your Muscle, or is it from the case fans/PSU too? I'm looking forward to trying the LP53 and 3x NF-S12A ULN case fans.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Is the noise issue only from your Muscle, or is it from the case fans/PSU too? I'm looking forward to trying the LP53 and 3x NF-S12A ULN case fans.


The fan from the Muscle is one issue especially when under load as it can hit up to 2,800 on a tests with Aida, under load at about 2000 RPM and the GPU gets louder in this case. I notice when I had the GPU sitting in a cube case where the motherboard is flat it's not as loud.

It sounds like the LP53 could be a real winner here, too bad it doesn't work with the ASRock Z77e.


----------



## whoanelly

Hey All,

So here is an update.

I installed the 2 NF-SA12's in the GPU area. I left the NH-L12 in so I could see any difference, and boy did I! I ran a 15 minute aida64 test to compare from my last set of numbers which were:

idle 37-38
load 60

With the new SA12's in place I saw

idle 31
load the highest I saw one of the cores go was 55, but the CPU as a whole was 50 and it would dip to 48 and remained bouncing from between those 2 numbers.


'
The noise, for me is perfectly acceptable. Its more "air sound" than anything, and is much, much quieter than my old original fat PS3. Right now Im sitting on a couch typing this with no other background noises. I know/hear its on but easily becomes white noise. Some music/movie/game playback will kill it...actually I just played Pompeii by Bastile and didn't notice it









if I had a K chip, I would attempt a small OC on it to see, but needless to say I am content with these numbers. It sucks that I have to use the 15MM on top of the NH-L12, but I really cant complain or expect better with a whole lot of effort to rip everything out.

Now off to sort out this blu ray plaback


----------



## SniperCzar

If I had the money and patience, I'd cram an 800w SFX psu in there (not sure if this actually meets SFX spec but it claims to - http://www.directron.com/apmp4atx80fep8.html) along with a 780 Kingpin (probably too wide, especially with a waterblock like this - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=39339) and an overclocked 4770k, on a custom loop with San Ace fans and as thick a 240 rad as I could possibly fit (40mm thick is probably not going to meet the size constraints - http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/ek-coolstream-pe-240-dual.html)

Totally impractical, but the thought of roughly 770 SLI performance in a tiny little steambox rig is certainly drool-worthy. I'm thinking maxed out 1440p gaming could be an option, even in this tiny little case. I don't suppose anybody has a CAD model of this case made up yet?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The fan from the Muscle is one issue especially when under load as it can hit up to 2,800 on a tests with Aida, under load at about 2000 RPM and the GPU gets louder in this case. I notice when I had the GPU sitting in a cube case where the motherboard is flat it's not as loud.
> 
> It sounds like the LP53 could be a real winner here, too bad it doesn't work with the ASRock Z77e.


Why won't the LP53 work on ASRock Z77e?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperCzar*
> 
> If I had the money and patience, I'd cram an 800w SFX psu in there (not sure if this actually meets SFX spec but it claims to - http://www.directron.com/apmp4atx80fep8.html) along with a 780 Kingpin (probably too wide, especially with a waterblock like this - http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_971_240_579&products_id=39339) and an overclocked 4770k, on a custom loop with San Ace fans and as thick a 240 rad as I could possibly fit (40mm thick is probably not going to meet the size constraints - http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/ek-coolstream-pe-240-dual.html)
> 
> Totally impractical, but the thought of roughly 770 SLI performance in a tiny little steambox rig is certainly drool-worthy. I'm thinking maxed out 1440p gaming could be an option, even in this tiny little case. I don't suppose anybody has a CAD model of this case made up yet?


Hears the specs for that psu, I've made the problems with it bold!!

Part Number:
- AP-MP4ATX80FEP8
Form Factor:
- Micro SFX
Power Supply Wattage:
- 800 W
SLI/CrossFire Ready:
- SLI Ready
*Haswell Ready:
- No
80 Plus Certified:
- No
Modular:
- No Modular*
Power Factor Correction:
- Active PFC
Redundant:
- No
*12 Volt Rails:
- Dual
Dimensions:
- L132* x W125 x H63.5 (mm)
Warranty:
- 3 Year Manufacture Limited Warranty

Neat, but for $109, I'll wait for the 600w Gold rated, haswell certified, single rail, fully modular, shorter Silverstone once it comes out shortly. Not to mention that ALL of the OEMs that Athena Power uses are garbage.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Why won't the LP53 work on ASRock Z77e?


On another forum I visit there's a decent sized z77e thread and someone tried the lp53 and there was an issue where CPU socket is at right by PCI-e plus that tall transistor cap eliminates a lot of choices.


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> On another forum I visit there's a decent sized z77e thread and someone tried the lp53 and there was an issue where CPU socket is at right by PCI-e plus that tall transistor cap eliminates a lot of choices.


\

I dont know why, but Ive always shy'ed away from the Asrock boards...and I never really had any reason to. But hearing your struggles with getting coolers to fit has affirmed it for me...granted I havent been all that impressed with my MSI in this build either..guess Im gigabyte biased.

If I had money to burn, I would rebuild based on a Gigabyte Z87N with a K chip and give the LP53 a try, but I would replace all fans with Noctua's, even the one on the heat sink, yes they're pricey, but you certainly get what you pay for.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I dont know why, but Ive always shy'ed away from the Asrock boards...and I never really had any reason to. But hearing your struggles with getting coolers to fit has affirmed it for me...granted I havent been all that impressed with my MSI in this build either..guess Im gigabyte biased.
> 
> If I had money to burn, I would rebuild based on a Gigabyte Z87N with a K chip and give the LP53 a try, but I would replace all fans with Noctua's, even the one on the heat sink, yes they're pricey, but you certainly get what you pay for.


And I'm the exact opposite, my experience from owning a retail PC store for the last 7 years, I wouldn't use an MSI or Gigabyte board even if they were free. Asus customer support is trash, and sadly, over the last couple of years their quality control has gotten to the point where your likely to NEED customer support, and so that really only leaves ASRock. I have had zero problems with their boards, so much so that I use their boards in the majority of the full system builds we do at my store, including the Higher end liquid loop systems.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> \
> 
> I dont know why, but Ive always shy'ed away from the Asrock boards...and I never really had any reason to. But hearing your struggles with getting coolers to fit has affirmed it for me...granted I havent been all that impressed with my MSI in this build either..guess Im gigabyte biased.
> 
> If I had money to burn, I would rebuild based on a Gigabyte Z87N with a K chip and give the LP53 a try, but I would replace all fans with Noctua's, even the one on the heat sink, yes they're pricey, but you certainly get what you pay for.


ASRock isn't bad, my last 2 boards have been from them and I haven't had issues. Now my brother had some bad experiences with their boards so he hates them. LOL!

Both ASRock and MSI have made the mistake with their Z77 boards by having the CPU socket right by the PCI-e slot. MSI I think still is doing it with their Z87 boards. To add to the issue on top of being close to the PCI-e slot, stupid ASRock also has a tall capacitor right near the CPU socket. So that even begins to eliminate several more coolers on my end, hence why this has been frustrating between getting proper coolers and the noise.

I am going to play around with the SG08 tonight and see what the noise is like. If it sucks too, I'll send it back to Amazon and just start my water cooling adventure with the RVZ01.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> ASRock isn't bad, my last 2 boards have been from them and I haven't had issues. Now my brother had some bad experiences with their boards so he hates them. LOL!
> 
> Both ASRock and MSI have made the mistake with their Z77 boards by having the CPU socket right by the PCI-e slot. MSI I think still is doing it with their Z87 boards. To add to the issue on top of being close to the PCI-e slot, stupid ASRock also has a tall capacitor right near the CPU socket. So that even begins to eliminate several more coolers on my end, hence why this has been frustrating between getting proper coolers and the noise.


Yeah, that cap is a bugger, BUT, it's outside the Intel specified exclusion area for the top of the socket, so technically, it's the cooler manufacturers problem....... But that doesn't make it any less frustrating.


----------



## SniperCzar

Using a low profile waterblock on the CPU instead of a tall air cooler and removing the PSU bracket might actually allow for fitting of a server power supply - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817377050

Don't have internal dimensions but 13" should fit OK. Could probably free another inch or two if you voided some warranties and popped the PSU board out of its case

Would need to build out a backplane to actually plug it into ATX sockets, but that would give you 100A of 12v rail to play with, which would be pretty fun. You could certainly feed a 780ti KPE at 1.5v and an OC'd CPU off that sucker, dumping a KW of heat from 360mm of rads would be an interesting chore though.

A man can dream...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yeah, that cap is a bugger, BUT, it's outside the Intel specified exclusion area for the top of the socket, so technically, it's the cooler manufacturers problem....... But that doesn't make it any less frustrating.


Yeah, I remember us talking about that and I agree with you there. Did you ever order your WC parts, you seemed quite eager the other day wasn't sure if you had started yet?


----------



## Jimhans1

My son has been a bear the past couple of nights, he has his last set of molars coming in, this teething thing really sucks. I'm actually placing the order today for the res and some other items. And I'm gonna do the test fit of the existing hardware this evening, after I get a nap; I only got about 2 hours of intermittent sleep last night, so.........







sleep needed lol


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> And I'm the exact opposite, my experience from owning a retail PC store for the last 7 years, I wouldn't use an MSI or Gigabyte board even if they were free. Asus customer support is trash, and sadly, over the last couple of years their quality control has gotten to the point where your likely to NEED customer support, and so that really only leaves ASRock. I have had zero problems with their boards, so much so that I use their boards in the majority of the full system builds we do at my store, including the Higher end liquid loop systems.


I think it really just comes down to personal experience. The last 3 boards I've owned and 1 that I've put into someone else's build have been MSI and I haven't had one single issue. That doesn't really speak to their customer service, as I haven't had to deal with them, but until I actually have an issue I'd find it hard to switch unless I saw a feature I couldn't get.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> My son has been a bear the past couple of nights, he has his last set of molars coming in, this teething thing really sucks. I'm actually placing the order today for the res and some other items. And I'm gonna do the test fit of the existing hardware this evening, after I get a nap; I only got about 2 hours of intermittent sleep last night, so.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleep needed lol


Yeah, that sucks with the teeth coming in. I'll never forget those days/nights, not fun at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> I think it really just comes down to personal experience. The last 3 boards I've owned and 1 that I've put into someone else's build have been MSI and I haven't had one single issue. That doesn't really speak to their customer service, as I haven't had to deal with them, but until I actually have an issue I'd find it hard to switch unless I saw a feature I couldn't get.


Another good point. I have heard a lot of ASUS RMA complaints around the web, that is a shame too because their boards seem to have some really nice features. I am considering them or MSI for my next board down the road.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> On another forum I visit there's a decent sized z77e thread and someone tried the lp53 and there was an issue where CPU socket is at right by PCI-e plus that tall transistor cap eliminates a lot of choices.


Sorry about that. Looks like they fixed the issues with the Z87E-ITX. Hopefully it fits that.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Sorry about that. Looks like they fixed the issues with the Z87E-ITX. Hopefully it fits that.


Thanks. Now I wish I would of gone with a Z87 chipset since it cost me $130 for this mobo back in February and I could of bought that for same price I paid for this one. Then could of sold my i5 on ebay for $140-150 and a 4th gen i5 would of ran me $50 since Microcenter does combo CPU/Mobo deals. Oh well now. LOL!


----------



## iliketarik

Hi I built a rvz01 build and thought I would share:


http://imgur.com/VAF83


Also I was wondering, I would like to get it water-cooled and I was wondering if there was any 2x120mm rads that would fit underneath the GPU.


----------



## Jimhans1

Well, I'm doing a test fit at the moment with a really thin radiator, the Hardware Labs GT Stealth 240 (29.7mm thick), and from the looks of it, I will either need to use the skinny fans that the case comes with, or mount thicker fans on the exterior of the case..........


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Well, I'm doing a test fit at the moment with a really thin radiator, the Hardware Labs GT Stealth 240 (29.7mm thick), and from the looks of it, I will either need to use the skinny fans that the case comes with, or mount thicker fans on the exterior of the case..........


Isn't that radiator 30FPI? Some higher pressure fans would be much more efficient then the included case fans. Which fans were you considering?


----------



## Jimhans1

Alright, here is a photo of the HWL GTS240 with the fans mounted outside the case, even though the radiator is <30mm, the only way a custom loop is gonna fit as I see it is if you put the fans outside, even the stock thin fans made the whole setup so thick that NO fittings would work. SO, I'm done with the case. I'll maybe use it with a spare H61 ITX board and onboard graphics and make a bedroom HTPC out of it. Fitting higher end hardware into my SG05 WITH a custom loop is easier, holds just as much oomph style hardware and is smaller in footprint. As Zombie and I have both said before, this case needs 1" more thickness, preferably 1/2" on either side, to make fitting an aircooler easier, and if you choose to liquid cool it, to fit the radiator AND fans on the inside while still being able to run tubing and fittings.....


----------



## Jimhans1

And sure, the measurements that Silverstone put into the manual are correct, BUT, what they didn't take into account is that to liquid cool a computer, or anything else for the matter, you NEED FITTINGS. And that is where the issues start also.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Alright, here is a photo of the HWL GTS240 with the fans mounted outside the case, even though the radiator is <30mm, the only way a custom loop is gonna fit as I see it is if you put the fans outside, even the stock thin fans made the whole setup so thick that NO fittings would work. SO, I'm done with the case. I'll maybe use it with a spare H61 ITX board and onboard graphics and make a bedroom HTPC out of it. Fitting higher end hardware into my SG05 WITH a custom loop is easier, holds just as much oomph style hardware and is smaller in footprint. As Zombie and I have both said before, this case needs 1" more thickness, preferably 1/2" on either side, to make fitting an aircooler easier, and if you choose to liquid cool it, to fit the radiator AND fans on the inside while still being able to run tubing and fittings.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> And sure, the measurements that Silverstone put into the manual are correct, BUT, what they didn't take into account is that to liquid cool a computer, or anything else for the matter, you NEED FITTINGS. And that is where the issues start also.


Yeah, this case needed another 1.5 inches in height to fit AIO's, taller air coolers, and why not have the ability to also mount a rad to the side since there is some room by the GPU to the right. That is a real bummer Jim that trying to get a 30mm rad in there with fans is a pain and even worse is the fittings not fitting. Watch someone like a Corsair take this design and actually make it work even if it is another 1-2 inches taller and an inch wider, etc. For a gaming case, the RVZ01 should of had all these bells and whistles, while the ML07 should of been the more conservative approach that we see here now with dimensions.

I installed everything in the SG08 yesterday and there is much more room in that case vs. the RVZ01 for water cooling and they are both at about 14.8L. I ran the system most of the night and there is very little noise from it when compared to what I was getting with the RVZ01 and of course I'm using an AIO in that case which helps. It looks like I am done with the RVZ01 and AXP-Muscle and going to send them back next week.

Even crazier to think the SG05 can even fit more in the case and it is smaller than this. That is a cute looking little case.


----------



## Jimhans1

Lol, yeah. But it wouldn't be Corsair who does that. They couldn't design a decent case even if given a semi-decent starting point, lol. And they don't make their own stuff anyways, they just sell stuff that's made for them to "specs".

I had higher hopes for this case, that's for sure, and the frustrating thing is, it's only fault honestly IS the thickness, or I should say thinness, of it. Maybe if the rad is set up with the fans in PULL it might be better, I didn't try that last night, but I don't know that I want to either. Even with the rad ON the side panel directly, and the fans outside the case, there isn't any room for fittings.


----------



## OCPG

@Jimhans1 Is it ok to use DDR3 2400 1.65V ram vs something slower running at the standard 1.5V?


----------



## iliketarik

If you have a dedicated GPU then the speed of your ram doesn't really matter in most cases.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> @Jimhans1 Is it ok to use DDR3 2400 1.65V ram vs something slower running at the standard 1.5V?


Running any ram over 1.5v runs with it the risk of hurting your CPU as the Internal Memory Controller (IMC) is spec'ed to only run ram up to 1.5v, and voltage over that is considered an "Overclock" regardless of the actual clock speed on the CPU or RAM, personally, I've found almost zero return on getting RAM faster than 1866 or 2133, and I only used those speeds as they cost (at the time at least) the same as the 1600.

If your using the onboard graphics that the CPU has, the faster speed ram will show a benefit in graphics speed and quality to an extant. Otherwise, the faster ram is a waste of money unless your aiming for the e-peen factor. Personally, I try to find the fastest 1.5v 16gb (8gb x2) I can, and I use that in my systems, even when the system has more slots (I'm not referring to LGA2011 though, only 115x sockets). Running 4 sticks on an 115x socket DOES increase your ram capacity, but it also has the negative effect of increasing the latency of the ram itself, as dual channel kits run at their rated speeds with 1 stick PER channel. And really, 8gb total in a gaming system is still plenty even today.

Just my take on it, and what I've learned over the years.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Running any ram over 1.5v runs with it the risk of hurting your CPU as the Internal Memory Controller (IMC) is spec'ed to only run ram up to 1.5v, and voltage over that is considered an "Overclock" regardless of the actual clock speed on the CPU or RAM, personally, I've found almost zero return on getting RAM faster than 1866 or 2133, and I only used those speeds as they cost (at the time at least) the same as the 1600.
> 
> If your using the onboard graphics that the CPU has, the faster speed ram will show a benefit in graphics speed and quality to an extant. Otherwise, the faster ram is a waste of money unless your aiming for the e-peen factor. Personally, I try to find the fastest 1.5v 16gb (8gb x2) I can, and I use that in my systems, even when the system has more slots (I'm not referring to LGA2011 though, only 115x sockets). Running 4 sticks on an 115x socket DOES increase your ram capacity, but it also has the negative effect of increasing the latency of the ram itself, as dual channel kits run at their rated speeds with 1 stick PER channel. And really, 8gb total in a gaming system is still plenty even today.
> 
> Just my take on it, and what I've learned over the years.


Thanks man! This CORSAIR Vengeance Pro kit is the fastest (Mhz/Timings) I could find with 1.5v. Since it's the only one on NewEgg with Cas 9, I'm a little skeptical. Is this some super special ram or has everyone else just rated theirs 1.6v for no reason?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Thanks man! This CORSAIR Vengeance Pro kit is the fastest (Mhz/Timings) I could find with 1.5v. Since it's the only one on NewEgg with Cas 9, I'm a little skeptical. Is this some super special ram or has everyone else just rated theirs 1.6v for no reason?


It all depends on the specs that they wanted really, mind you Corsair doesn't make ANYTHING, they are a reseller, they have products made for them to their requested specs.

I will personally take a tighter timed memory set over a "faster" MHz as it's more beneficial to the end user usually. ie, I would rather have an 8gb kit of 2 ddr3-1600/cl7 over the same kit that was ddr3-1866/cl9. The faster clock speed won't make up for the lower latency in that situation. But, 1600/cl7, 1866/cl8, and 2133/cl9 will ALL give the exact same performance overall all else being the same, as the lower latency negates the higher clocks.

Edit: I will also only use ram that has timings that are like speed (ie 9-9-9-27, or 10-10-10-30) ram that is labeled as CL9 but has timings of 9-11-10 is still really only able to run at CL11 latency.....


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It all depends on the specs that they wanted really, mind you Corsair doesn't make ANYTHING, they are a reseller, they have products made for them to their requested specs.
> 
> I will personally take a tighter timed memory set over a "faster" MHz as it's more beneficial to the end user usually. ie, I would rather have an 8gb kit of 2 ddr3-1600/cl7 over the same kit that was ddr3-1866/cl9. The faster clock speed won't make up for the lower latency in that situation. But, 1600/cl7, 1866/cl8, and 2133/cl9 will ALL give the exact same performance overall all else being the same, as the lower latency negates the higher clocks.
> 
> Edit: I will also only use ram that has timings that are like speed (ie 9-9-9-27, or 10-10-10-30) ram that is labeled as CL9 but has timings of 9-11-10 is still really only able to run at CL11 latency.....


Thanks bro. This kit looks good: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series. 1866 - Timing 9-9-9-24, Let me know if you recommend a different kit.









This anandtech article has some good info and tests.


----------



## jrotondo

I still haven't taken the plunge yet, but I really think I want to try a build with this case. What water cooler is going to fit in this thing? Looks like all of them have been a struggle.


----------



## Mariolillo

In summary, none at the moment. As it has been proved here, some will end with bent tubes, others just won't have the space for fittings, etc. Some will need that you mod the case to have the radiator outside.

Until a better water cooling solution for this kind of case appears, you are better sticking up with an air cooling solution. Positive pressure in this case is very good.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Is it a paint to remove the psi cage to install the psi it looks like u need a magnet screw driver


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Thanks bro. This kit looks good: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series. 1866 - Timing 9-9-9-24, Let me know if you recommend a different kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This anandtech article has some good info and tests.


I personally prefer RAM from Geil, Crucial, and Mushkin, as they actually make their own memory. G-Skill is actually a newegg brand, kind of like Kobalt is for Lowe's and Rigid is for Home Depot, and I've had issues with them in the past. There are great kits from all three of the makers I've listed above, and in the same price range as the G-Skill kit you were looking at.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, yeah. But it wouldn't be Corsair who does that. They couldn't design a decent case even if given a semi-decent starting point, lol. And they don't make their own stuff anyways, they just sell stuff that's made for them to "specs".
> 
> I had higher hopes for this case, that's for sure, and the frustrating thing is, it's only fault honestly IS the thickness, or I should say thinness, of it. Maybe if the rad is set up with the fans in PULL it might be better, I didn't try that last night, but I don't know that I want to either. Even with the rad ON the side panel directly, and the fans outside the case, there isn't any room for fittings.


I keep thinking that Corsair loves money, so this is another market they can try at. The 250D has been a huge success for ITX and been selling out everywhere which they can't keep up with demand.

When I saw this case, I also had high hopes for it, even with the notion that you can fully water cool it. That has pretty much gone out the window based on your results and then many of our issues with trying to use an AIO.

Hopefully Silverstone reads through this thread to get some feedback based on our experiences and does an awesome job on the next version if they do one. I'm not sure what the sales are like with this case, but I haven't seen it sold out online like what I've seen with the 250D being sold out online and in many retail PC shops that carry it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrotondo*
> 
> I still haven't taken the plunge yet, but I really think I want to try a build with this case. What water cooler is going to fit in this thing? Looks like all of them have been a struggle.


I really would not recommend trying to use an AIO in this case. If you go through some of the earlier posts, there has been some people with success depending on motherboard and RAM that is being used. A lot of us have also had issue where the tubes kink and unless you want water all over your setup trying with kinked tubes, I would not recommend it. My H60 was kinking pretty bad so after a few days I had taken it out of the case. After a bit of time, the tubes start to wear down and its worse with them being kinked as they start to get cut this way from all the stress.


----------



## Jimhans1

Well, I know for a fact that some folks at Silverstone like to lurk this and other forums, lol. So, Tony or Joel, we need this case to be 1 inch wider/thicker please.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Well, I know for a fact that some folks at Silverstone like to lurk this and other forums, lol. So, Tony or Joel, we need this case to be 1 inch wider/thicker please.


LOL! That is awesome. Joel/Tony, maybe 1.5 inch taller and maybe also offer a Tundra Mini AIO for your SFF cases like what you have done with PSU's for SFX. I've seen Tony on Hardforums quite a bit, especially with discussions on PSU's with the new 600W SFX and your favorite bastard 500W PSU.

I think when I'm ready to upgrade my kids PC, I might try working with the SG05. That little case has me very intrigued.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Well, I know for a fact that some folks at Silverstone like to lurk this and other forums, lol. So, Tony or Joel, we need this case to be 1 inch wider/thicker please.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> LOL! That is awesome. Joel/Tony, maybe 1.5 inch taller and maybe also offer a Tundra Mini AIO for your SFF cases like what you have done with PSU's for SFX. I've seen Tony on Hardforums quite a bit, especially with discussions on PSU's with the new 600W SFX and your favorite bastard 500W PSU.
> 
> I think when I'm ready to upgrade my kids PC, I might try working with the SG05. That little case has me very intrigued.


LOL! And a special price consideration for the tryouts of this case as an upgrade to the next one lol


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yeah, this case needed another 1.5 inches in height to fit AIO's, taller air coolers, and why not have the ability to also mount a rad to the side since there is some room by the GPU to the right. That is a real bummer Jim that trying to get a 30mm rad in there with fans is a pain and even worse is the fittings not fitting. Watch someone like a Corsair take this design and actually make it work even if it is another 1-2 inches taller and an inch wider, etc. For a gaming case, the RVZ01 should of had all these bells and whistles, while the ML07 should of been the more conservative approach that we see here now with dimensions.


Much as I can appreciate the frustration some are finding with this case, I'm kind of stunned that people are wanting it to be bigger. Finally we get a case that at least attempts to take advantage ITX motherboards and the promise of a true small form factor design. The last thing I want to see is it to be any bigger than it already is. I think the problem is almost that it's a little too big - big enough that people are trying to stuff hardware in there that just isn't suitable. If it had been designed as purely an air cooled case with no suggestion of even the possibility of AIO's or custom water cooling loops, that probably would have saved a lot of grief and allowed the design to be more efficient and probably a little smaller. I would have loved if it was say 9cm wide instead of 10.5cm, and say 32-33cm deep instead of 35cm. If it was 15cm+ wide/tall, what would set it apart from the many other over-sized ITX cases out there?

And if the 250D is any indication of Corsairs take on ITX, they can keep it. That case is far too big. Isn't it even bigger than the SG09/10 microATX case?

I guess the problem is that we all want different things, but it seems to me that the whole small form factor concept too often gets lost along the way. Silverstone might have made some mistakes and questionable design choices with the RVZ01, but I think they've gotten closer than anything else we've seen on the market so far.

Admittedly I don't own this case yet as I've decided to wait for the ML07 version, but I'm still excited about it. Just that it requires some careful and judicious component selection.


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Well, I know for a fact that some folks at Silverstone like to lurk this and other forums, lol. So, Tony or Joel, we need this case to be 1 inch wider/thicker please.


Well, not for me. If it was any bigger than it already is I wouldn't even consider buying it. There are already plenty of over-sized ITX cases on the market. Do we really need another one?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> Much as I can appreciate the frustration some are finding with this case, I'm kind of stunned that people are wanting it to be bigger. Finally we get a case that at least attempts to take advantage ITX motherboards and the promise of a true small form factor design. The last thing I want to see is it to be any bigger than it already is. I think the problem is almost that it's a little too big - big enough that people are trying to stuff hardware in there that just isn't suitable. If it had been designed as purely an air cooled case with no suggestion of even the possibility of AIO's or custom water cooling loops, that probably would have saved a lot of grief and allowed the design to be more efficient and probably a little smaller. I would have loved if it was say 9cm wide instead of 10.5cm, and say 32-33cm deep instead of 35cm. If it was 15cm+ wide/tall, what would set it apart from the many other over-sized ITX cases out there?
> 
> And if the 250D is any indication of Corsairs take on ITX, they can keep it. That case is far too big. Isn't it even bigger than the SG09/10 microATX case?
> 
> I guess the problem is that we all want different things, but it seems to me that the whole small form factor concept too often gets lost along the way. Silverstone might have made some mistakes and questionable design choices with the RVZ01, but I think they've gotten closer than anything else we've seen on the market so far.
> 
> Admittedly I don't own this case yet as I've decided to wait for the ML07 version, but I'm still excited about it. Just that it requires some careful and judicious component selection.


I agree. I think this case is a good Steambox design, but missed a couple marks. Perhaps they could have made it smaller if they didn't attempt to make it watercooler friendly.

It's just not a great design for watercooling, big air coolers, and OC'ing. They shouldn't have advertised it as watercooling compatible IMO. They should make a larger version for extreme users and a smaller one for everyone else.

Captain's already getting decent temps/perf, but doesn't like the noise coming out of the more open design. The Noctua NH-L12 or Thermolab LP53 might help.

Seems to me the case is fine as long as you don't desire to AIO/WC, large air cooler, or OC. There have been plenty of air coolers mentioned in this thread that fit this case.


----------



## onehan

Just finished reading 118 pages of replies.
Thank you guys for the great great information!!








Learned a lot here.

I am planning to setup a PC using RVZ01
and I just want to check if the parts are alright - especially with the cooler part, since I am a bit noob.

My aim is to make a small, silent (or quiet for this case size) gaming PC, so I get some leg room under the desk (other ATX, mITX cases are either don't fit or ugly).
My main usage of computer is just for casual blizzard games and watching movies, web surfing and stuff,
but when the time comes, I would like to play games with insane graphics (and maybe fraps a bit







).

-Silverstone Raven RVZ01
-MSI H87I
-i5-4670
-Gigabyte GTX770
-single 8G 1600 RAM (anything low profile and cheap at the store)
-Silverstone SFX PSU 450W bronze
-Samsung 840 EVO SSD 250G (3.5" HDD from my current pc)
-Noctua NH-L12
-Noctua NF-S12A FLX * 2

1. Am I stinging too much for not getting a 4670k and z87 when I am getting a 770?
2. Would the Bronze PSU do its job?

3. NH-L12 and other coolers.

While reading this, I am leaning towards NH-L12, but also considering Thermolab LP53.

- Did anyone install a NH-L12 on MSI H87I? The Noctua website says the cooler blocks the PCI-E... but I think I read someone posted that it sort of can be installed.
I live in South Australia and the parts I can get with the right price is limited... so I don't want to pay for unnecessary things.

- How is the noise like with NH-L12? According to Noctua and Thermolab websites, NH-L12 should be quieter than LP53 and also supports higher TDP (130W vs 100W on intel)
*** I have read some Korean reviews on LP53 in RVZ01, an owner said he can hear the noise a bit, but it is quieter than many mid-tower cases***

Cheers


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> LOL! And a special price consideration for the tryouts of this case as an upgrade to the next one lol


LOL! Thanks, glad we were able to try several different configurations here to help others moving forward.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> Much as I can appreciate the frustration some are finding with this case, I'm kind of stunned that people are wanting it to be bigger. Finally we get a case that at least attempts to take advantage ITX motherboards and the promise of a true small form factor design. The last thing I want to see is it to be any bigger than it already is. I think the problem is almost that it's a little too big - big enough that people are trying to stuff hardware in there that just isn't suitable. If it had been designed as purely an air cooled case with no suggestion of even the possibility of AIO's or custom water cooling loops, that probably would have saved a lot of grief and allowed the design to be more efficient and probably a little smaller. I would have loved if it was say 9cm wide instead of 10.5cm, and say 32-33cm deep instead of 35cm. If it was 15cm+ wide/tall, what would set it apart from the many other over-sized ITX cases out there?
> 
> And if the 250D is any indication of Corsairs take on ITX, they can keep it. That case is far too big. Isn't it even bigger than the SG09/10 microATX case?
> 
> I guess the problem is that we all want different things, but it seems to me that the whole small form factor concept too often gets lost along the way. Silverstone might have made some mistakes and questionable design choices with the RVZ01, but I think they've gotten closer than anything else we've seen on the market so far.
> 
> Admittedly I don't own this case yet as I've decided to wait for the ML07 version, but I'm still excited about it. Just that it requires some careful and judicious component selection.


We all know that they kind of made a mistake with making a 28L ITX case as many complained here on OCN. But that case has sold a lot. George has been on the forums also asking what size ITX people would like for the next case. While they did screw up, they are looking at something smaller which I can see them trying a 150D. I had the SG10 when I was mATX, that was an awesome case at 23L for the form factor. Silverstone does an awesome job imo with the SG series of cases as now that I have owned 2 of these, you can tell how much they put into their craftsmanship.

Silverstone made several design mistakes imo considering that this is supposed to be used as a gaming case. Take a look at the Digital Storm Bolt II, it's slightly smaller than the RVZ01 and you can place a full 240mm rad in there. As an example, they are using a H100i which I think might be 25mm, but it fits based on design. The issue is that Digital Storm is not selling these cases separately unless you build a full system through them. It all comes down to the layout and sorry, it just was not thought out well with the RVZ01.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> I agree. I think this case is a good Steambox design, but missed a couple marks. Perhaps they could have made it smaller if they didn't attempt to make it watercooler friendly.
> 
> It's just not a great design for watercooling, big air coolers, and OC'ing. They shouldn't have advertised it as watercooling compatible IMO. They should make a larger version for extreme users and a smaller one for everyone else.
> 
> Captain's already getting decent temps/perf, but doesn't like the noise coming out of the more open design. The Noctua NH-L12 or Thermolab LP53 might help.
> 
> Seems to me the case is fine as long as you don't desire to AIO/WC, large air cooler, or OC. There have been plenty of air coolers mentioned in this thread that fit this case.


I'm not sure if everyone had read through all of my comments, but the NH-L12 won't fit my motherboard unless you bend the whole heatsink forward since the heat pipes cover up the PCI-e slot and the LP53 won't fit either. Between the club here on OCN and on Hardforum, people have tried these and it is an issue. I was going to swap out the mobo and cpu, but a lot of guys here talked sense into me not to do that for one case in earlier posts.

Don't get me wrong, the RVZ01 is a nice looking case and too bad that it doesn't meet my needs because it would of been what I needed for my entertainment center. As an example, I moved my setup to the SG08-Lite on Friday being able to use my H60 AIO and all I hear is a slight hum from my setup.

I think like whonelly said earlier, getting some Noctua's or Marios experience with the USV12's in here should help people looking for a quieter setup. These are probably even better than the Corsair's I was running in my case.


----------



## sascha1102

Hey Captain, after reviewing a lot and compare to other casas and components, I decided, not to go with the Raven Z. I prefer the Prodigy mini ITX, as I builded 3 till now for other people. and modding is also much easier. Now hope to sell my Haf XB case soon


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Silverstone made several design mistakes imo considering that this is supposed to be used as a gaming case. Take a look at the Digital Storm Bolt II, it's slightly smaller than the RVZ01 and you can place a full 240mm rad in there. As an example, they are using a H100i which I think might be 25mm, but it fits based on design. The issue is that Digital Storm is not selling these cases separately unless you build a full system through them. It all comes down to the layout and sorry, it just was not thought out well with the RVZ01.


Small correction - the Bolt II is actually slightly larger than the RVZ01:

*Bolt II:* 416.6 x 111.8 x 358.2mm, 16.7L
*RVZ01:* 382 x 105 x 350mm, 14L

Digital Storm also went with a long 1U-style power supply in order to make room for the 240mm radiator, vs. the SFX PSU in the Silverstone. This isn't very practical for a DIY system, since 1U PSUs aren't very standardized in terms of size, and typically have fan profiles intended for use in servers (i.e., they're too loud for a home entertainment PC), and may be lacking PCIe power connectors. The only way it would make sense would be to bundle the PSU with the case, like the EVGA Hadron does. Silverstone has made a significant investment in the SFX form factor, so it's understandable they'd continue using that in their products, rather than moving to another PSU form factor.


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Silverstone made several design mistakes imo considering that this is supposed to be used as a gaming case. Take a look at the Digital Storm Bolt II, it's slightly smaller than the RVZ01 and you can place a full 240mm rad in there. As an example, they are using a H100i which I think might be 25mm, but it fits based on design. The issue is that Digital Storm is not selling these cases separately unless you build a full system through them. It all comes down to the layout and sorry, it just was not thought out well with the RVZ01.


I've looked at the Bolt case before but it's bigger and the 1U PSU makes it an instant deal breaker, same as the EVGA case. They've had to make a different set of compromises to squeeze that 240mm rad in there. I don't think it's necessarily a better design, just a different one and obviously water cooling has been an overriding priority.

But you seem to be saying gaming case=water cooled. I have zero interest in water cooling in any form, I'm just looking for a compact, air cooled case that doesn't have too many compromises in terms of what hardware it can contain. Obviously this case fails as a water cooling case, but not everyone is looking for that. As OCPG pointed out, in an ideal world we'd have two versions - a perhaps slightly more refined version for air cooling and a larger version and/or different design for water cooling. But there are already a number of larger ITX cases out there more suited to water cooling as you've discovered with the Node and SG08. As someone who doesn't have an interest in water cooling, I would have hated to see this case any bigger than it already is in order to cater for that particular requirement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> It's just not a great design for watercooling, big air coolers, and OC'ing. They shouldn't have advertised it as watercooling compatible IMO. They should make a larger version for extreme users and a smaller one for everyone else.
> ...
> Seems to me the case is fine as long as you don't desire to AIO/WC, large air cooler, or OC. There have been plenty of air coolers mentioned in this thread that fit this case.


I totally agree and Silverstone never should have even hinted that this case was water cooling compatible. But there are a surprising number of air coolers that fit this case, depending on the motherboard being used. Other than performance, the thing to be careful of is choosing one that doesn't tie you to a fan that can't be swapped out, at least if low noise is a concern.


----------



## slayerrp

After going through the whole topic (like a lot of other newbies), i hope some of you can help me make my decision for my new system

The system will be used for XMBC and as a Steambox (Games like : AC 4 Black Flag, Flatout 2, Saints Row, War Thunder, maybe GTA V in the future and Emulators for N64,NES,SNES or Wii)

I am not sure if i should pick a Intel or AMD build. I want to have the build as silent as possible because it will be standing in the Living Room.
As far as my resarch went, is the Intel build cooler ( and quieter ? )

*INTEL BUILD*

Case: SilverStone RVZ01B
PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G or Silverstone ST45SF
MB: ASRock B85M-ITX
CPU: Intel Pentium G3420
CPU Cooler: Stock
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical BLT2C4G3D1608ET3LX0CEU
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 EVO 250GB
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 750 1GB GAMING or MSI GeForce GTX 750Ti 2GB GAMING or Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB OC

*AMD BUILD:*

Case: SilverStone RVZ01B
PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G or Silverstone ST45SF
MB: ASRock FM2A78M-ITX+
CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 760K Black Edition Boxed
CPU Cooler: Stock
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical BLT2C4G3D1608ET3LX0CEU
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 EVO 250GB
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 750 1GB GAMING or MSI GeForce GTX 750Ti 2GB GAMING or Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB OC

I still don't know which Graphics card i should get. If i get the cheapest one (gtx 750), i can do a upgrade in the future. But maybe it's worth spending i bit more right now for a GTX 750Ti

I also was considering the MSI R9 270 2GB GAMING it's a bit over budget, but maybe worth the extra euro's ?

Considering the PSU, seems the modular one is louder then the normal version ? I've seen that someone replaced the fan. What is the best choice in this case?

Least but not last the casefans. Are the included fans alright or worth replacing for Scythe Slip Stream's 120mm for example ?

Thx for help deciding !!

When i decide, of course some photo's will follow


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sascha1102*
> 
> Hey Captain, after reviewing a lot and compare to other casas and components, I decided, not to go with the Raven Z. I prefer the Prodigy mini ITX, as I builded 3 till now for other people. and modding is also much easier. Now hope to sell my Haf XB case soon


Hey Sascha, the Prodigy is a nice case but I feel kind of big for ITX depending on what you plan to place in it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec*
> 
> Small correction - the Bolt II is actually slightly larger than the RVZ01:
> 
> *Bolt II:* 416.6 x 111.8 x 358.2mm, 16.7L
> *RVZ01:* 382 x 105 x 350mm, 14L
> 
> Digital Storm also went with a long 1U-style power supply in order to make room for the 240mm radiator, vs. the SFX PSU in the Silverstone. This isn't very practical for a DIY system, since 1U PSUs aren't very standardized in terms of size, and typically have fan profiles intended for use in servers (i.e., they're too loud for a home entertainment PC), and may be lacking PCIe power connectors. The only way it would make sense would be to bundle the PSU with the case, like the EVGA Hadron does. Silverstone has made a significant investment in the SFX form factor, so it's understandable they'd continue using that in their products, rather than moving to another PSU form factor.


I totally forgot that the Bolt II had the long 1U PSU. Yeah, 1U PSU's are not something I'd be interested in even messing with. I see many people get turned off by the PSU in the EVGA Hadron. I even saw one build log here on OCN where one person modded the Hadron to fit the Silverstone 450-G PSU.

I agree that Silverstone at this point will continue to work with their SFX PSU line due to investment as it wouldn't make sense for them to drop it for something else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> I've looked at the Bolt case before but it's bigger and the 1U PSU makes it an instant deal breaker, same as the EVGA case. They've had to make a different set of compromises to squeeze that 240mm rad in there. I don't think it's necessarily a better design, just a different one and obviously water cooling has been an overriding priority.
> 
> But you seem to be saying gaming case=water cooled. I have zero interest in water cooling in any form, I'm just looking for a compact, air cooled case that doesn't have too many compromises in terms of what hardware it can contain. Obviously this case fails as a water cooling case, but not everyone is looking for that. As OCPG pointed out, in an ideal world we'd have two versions - a perhaps slightly more refined version for air cooling and a larger version and/or different design for water cooling. But there are already a number of larger ITX cases out there more suited to water cooling as you've discovered with the Node and SG08. As someone who doesn't have an interest in water cooling, I would have hated to see this case any bigger than it already is in order to cater for that particular requirement.
> I totally agree and Silverstone never should have even hinted that this case was water cooling compatible. But there are a surprising number of air coolers that fit this case, depending on the motherboard being used. Other than performance, the thing to be careful of is choosing one that doesn't tie you to a fan that can't be swapped out, at least if low noise is a concern.


I don't mean gaming = water cooling, but gaming should = room for much better options with air and water coolers. The mistake Silverstone made here was saying that water cooling was possible with this case when it is a PITA.

Some of the issue too is on my end as I should of went with the ASUS Z77 itx mobo. I would not have had the issue with being limited on air cooling and going with the NH-L12 would have been a non issue since their fans are quieter. I should of better planned, but I was under the assumption that water cooling would work with the ASRock mobo in this case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> After going through the whole topic (like a lot of other newbies), i hope some of you can help me make my decision for my new system
> 
> The system will be used for XMBC and as a Steambox (Games like : AC 4 Black Flag, Flatout 2, Saints Row, War Thunder, maybe GTA V in the future and Emulators for N64,NES,SNES or Wii)
> 
> I am not sure if i should pick a Intel or AMD build. I want to have the build as silent as possible because it will be standing in the Living Room.
> As far as my resarch went, is the Intel build cooler ( and quieter ? )
> 
> *INTEL BUILD*
> 
> Case: SilverStone RVZ01B
> PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G or Silverstone ST45SF
> MB: ASRock B85M-ITX
> CPU: Intel Pentium G3420
> CPU Cooler: Stock
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical BLT2C4G3D1608ET3LX0CEU
> SSD: SAMSUNG 840 EVO 250GB
> GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 750 1GB GAMING or MSI GeForce GTX 750Ti 2GB GAMING or Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB OC
> 
> *AMD BUILD:*
> 
> Case: SilverStone RVZ01B
> PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G or Silverstone ST45SF
> MB: ASRock FM2A78M-ITX+
> CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 760K Black Edition Boxed
> CPU Cooler: Stock
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical BLT2C4G3D1608ET3LX0CEU
> SSD: SAMSUNG 840 EVO 250GB
> GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 750 1GB GAMING or MSI GeForce GTX 750Ti 2GB GAMING or Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB OC
> 
> I still don't know which Graphics card i should get. If i get the cheapest one (gtx 750), i can do a upgrade in the future. But maybe it's worth spending i bit more right now for a GTX 750Ti
> 
> I also was considering the MSI R9 270 2GB GAMING it's a bit over budget, but maybe worth the extra euro's ?
> 
> Considering the PSU, seems the modular one is louder then the normal version ? I've seen that someone replaced the fan. What is the best choice in this case?
> 
> Least but not last the casefans. Are the included fans alright or worth replacing for Scythe Slip Stream's 120mm for example ?
> 
> Thx for help deciding !!
> 
> When i decide, of course some photo's will follow


The modular 450-G PSU has the better 80mm fan in it now, which is version 2.0. I couldn't hear the fan in the new V2.0 of the PSU, but there are some that say they could, so they swapped out the fan Nosieblocker.

The fans included are ok, but you'd be better off going with the Scythe's or the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12. Under the GPU, you can still fit 25mm fans so you have a few more options there.


----------



## CaptainZombie

From the Tokyo event this weekend

http://www.gdm.or.jp/crew/2014/0426/68422
Quote:


> Low-end model that is based on the chassis of the "RAVEN RZV01" "Milo ML07" . Black model is around ¥ 10,000 price will be released in May. The color variations of multiple models and white black and white blue has also been studied





Quote:


> Bright red housing color variation model of colorful "RAVEN RZV01". The official release is unknown, but that there is a plan to be prepared as a limited model




Large capacity of 600W SFX power compact power with an emphasis on quiet and "SFX-L" series "SST-SX600-G"
Quote:


> The power unit, new power unit called an emphasis on quietness "SFX-L" series "SST-SX500-GL" is it attention. Height and width is equipped with a 120mm fan in that while equivalent to the SFX power supply, and 130mm depth. You have a result, to suppress the noise which is a defect of the SFX power supply, and can build a PC silent and compact.
> 
> Cable in the full modular, maneuverability adopt an easy flat cable. 500W, +12 V output is 40A, power capacity to cope with the fan-less drive in the state in case the temperature is below 41 ℃. Note that is scheduled to be released around June, price to be determined.




Slim low profile air cooler AR05



Quote:


> Finally, let me introduce summarizes the accessory system which was exhibited at the venue new fan and CPU cooler, such as SATA cable for low-profile support.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> From the Tokyo event this weekend
> 
> http://www.gdm.or.jp/crew/2014/0426/68422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large capacity of 600W SFX power compact power with an emphasis on quiet and "SFX-L" series "SST-SX600-G"
> 
> 
> Slim low profile air cooler AR05


Uuuuuu, a white RVZ01B would've done it for me hahaha. That red one is kind of too much. The white ML07 looks really good, I might consider it...

Finally the 600W is coming









To add on the case discussion, I really like the RVZ01, will keep it, love the case dimensions. Air cooled has worked out really good for me, really nice temperatures and with PWM noise hasn't been an issue anymore.

I will just change it for the white version if Silverstone releases it lol.

This case surely was silverstone answer to all this steambox BOOM, so water cooling was gonna be hard, as Steam didn't added the capabilities in their beta machine. But the ITX market is starting to grow, definitely there will be decent water cooled solutions in the near future.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> I agree. I think this case is a good Steambox design, but missed a couple marks. Perhaps they could have made it smaller if they didn't attempt to make it watercooler friendly.
> 
> It's just not a great design for watercooling, big air coolers, and OC'ing. They shouldn't have advertised it as watercooling compatible IMO. They should make a larger version for extreme users and a smaller one for everyone else.
> 
> Captain's already getting decent temps/perf, but doesn't like the noise coming out of the more open design. The Noctua NH-L12 or Thermolab LP53 might help.
> 
> Seems to me the case is fine as long as you don't desire to AIO/WC, large air cooler, or OC. There have been plenty of air coolers mentioned in this thread that fit this case.


I believe that the bigger dimensions compared to Steam's design is necessary. I mean you can't put a ACX cooler in Steam's design, just blower. Here you can choose anyone. The small differences surely have it's perks, plus we would be having even a harder time finding a CPU Cooler


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The modular 450-G PSU has the better 80mm fan in it now, which is version 2.0. I couldn't hear the fan in the new V2.0 of the PSU, but there are some that say they could, so they swapped out the fan Nosieblocker.
> 
> The fans included are ok, but you'd be better off going with the Scythe's or the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12. Under the GPU, you can still fit 25mm fans so you have a few more options there


Ah wonderful, then i will get the modular one for sure







Thx a Lot !!

I can't find the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 in the shops in Holland so i will try to find a good alternative for those (Noiseblockers or just stick with Scythe's)


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> Ah wonderful, then i will get the modular one for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx a Lot !!
> 
> I can't find the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 in the shops in Holland so i will try to find a good alternative for those (Noiseblockers or just stick with Scythe's)


Amazon doesn't have them?
Maybe check eBay too


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Amazon doesn't have them?
> Maybe check eBay too


Hah, Found them in a shop in Holland ! 15 euro's a piece

I compared them to the Slip Stream 120 mm Slim Case Fan who cost only 7 euro's each.

Looks like the Vortex 12 moves way more air ( 56 CFM vs 24.03 CFM ) , Guess thats where the price difference is









I can't really find much reviews for the Prolimatech


----------



## JMatzelle303

I wonder what the temps would be with that low profile cooler on the newer i5 haswell refresh


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> Hah, Found them in a shop in Holland ! 15 euro's a piece
> 
> I compared them to the Slip Stream 120 mm Slim Case Fan who cost only 7 euro's each.
> 
> Looks like the Vortex 12 moves way more air ( 56 CFM vs 24.03 CFM ) , Guess thats where the price difference is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really find much reviews for the Prolimatech


I only have at hand right now this comparison video 




USV12 vs Noiseblocker and Gentle Typhoons







they show off their power.

With the USV12 you could run the fans at relatively low RPM and they will move decent air. If price difference is a lot, another fan at relatively higher RPM would work out the same.

I say that because I found that running the USV12 at 1100RPM-1300RPM does a little difference in cooling. I do have the PP05 cable set which makes it a little difficult for air to move, maybe when I change to the PP05-E airflow will be better and the extra air power will do more effect


----------



## JQuantum

got mine setup.


Setup using air atm.

i7-2600k (temp)
p8h61-i r2.0 (temp)
16GB Ram DDR3
2 x 256GB SSD
Club3D R9 290

ST45SF (temp - gotta swap for the gold later due to the misalign)
Scythe Kozuti CPU cooler
Noctua NF-P12 x3 (all intake)
All the fan filters mounted

CPU Temps (min-load):
30C - 60C
GPU Temps (min-avg-load):
42C - 54 - 78C

GPU tuned slightly down in CCC - old drivers.

I'm thinking of swapping to a custom water loop because I have some extra fittings/tubing/cpu-gpu blocks... but I need a pump, radiator, and heatsinks. I might hold off until I swap my CPU later.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> got mine setup.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup using air atm.
> 
> i7-2600k (temp)
> p8h61-i r2.0 (temp)
> 16GB Ram DDR3
> 2 x 256GB SSD
> Club3D R9 290
> 
> ST45SF (temp - gotta swap for the gold later due to the misalign)
> Scythe Kozuti CPU cooler
> Noctua NF-P12 x3 (all intake)
> All the fan filters mounted
> 
> CPU Temps (min-load):
> 30C - 60C
> GPU Temps (min-avg-load):
> 42C - 54 - 78C
> 
> GPU tuned slightly down in CCC - old drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking of swapping to a custom water loop* because I have some extra fittings/tubing/cpu-gpu blocks... but I need a pump, radiator, and heatsinks. I might hold off until I swap my CPU later.


Lol, good luck with that.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, good luck with that.


lol

I sorta know what I want to do... except for the gpu area.

I already have 4 12mm scythe fans from a long while ago along with the two silverstone ones but lol you know they just aren't the same - i have smaller fans but can't really think of any use for them in this case.

Since I'm not going to do it with the current CPU/mobo (they are just filling in) I have some time to think about it lol but I'm thinking 120mm at the CPU area and 240mm in the GPU. I also think preferably I'd want the 120mm cooling first then the 240mm, however, that's some messy piping. also following the +'ve pressure profile and the radiators it feels like I'll melt the insides lol - not really but you know what I mean.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, good luck with that.


Jim, have you tried the Tundra TD02 or TD03? How are the Silverstone AIO's when compared to say Corsair, NZXT, Cooler Master, etc.?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Jim, have you tried the Tundra TD02 or TD03? How are the Silverstone AIO's when compared to say Corsair, NZXT, Cooler Master, etc.?


Boy have I Zombie.

Here's a quick and dirty list of the AIO coolers I've tried over the past 24 months or so.

Silverstone: TD-02 & TD-03
CM: Seidon 120V, 120M, 120XL & 240M
Zalman: LQ's 310, 315 & 320
Corsair: H's 50, 70, 80, 80i, 100 & 100i
Antec: Cooler 620 & 920

My impressions to this point. Of all of the units, the Silverstone AIO coolers have the BEST fit, finish and quality IMHO and have some of the best fans of them all.

BUT, EVERY single one of the AIO coolers needs to either have the fans replaced with better quality, higher static pressure fans, OR has to have the PWM fans (TD02/03) set in the bios to a fixed speed that's not at the max.

The worst units I've dealt with overall have been the corsair branded Cool-it systems units (the H80's and H100's, both standard and "i" units), specifically because of the garbage fans they include with them, and the crappy loud ass pumps in them, and the high price to actual temps the units gave.

I've not had them all at the same time to test on the same system to get comparison numbers on temps, I go through too many systems, so I can't give you exact numbers there I'm sorry to say. The only ones I've tested side by side on the same system ([email protected]@1.35v on an Asus Max5Extreme) were the Seidon 120M, Tundra TD-03, H80, and the Cooler 620, all using the stock fans included with each one. The Tundra beat them all in idle/load temps by 2c/9c, with the 620 and 120M being identical in performance, and sadly, the H80 doing the worst, even with the largest Rad and most noise to my ears. I'll see if I can find my notebook with the exact numbers on those runs, but I'm not gonna kill myself looking









But, here are my choices I would personally use/recommend depending on the system and space allowed.

Entry level mATX and ATX system with no 240 capability in the case and only minor to no OC on proc: CM Seidon 120M or Antec Cooler 620

As above, but with mid to heavy OC and voltage: Tundra TD-03

In a case that will allow for a 240mm rad, regardless of the OC: TD-02 for sure.

But in all honesty, I LOATHE ALL of the AIO coolers, I would rather spend the money on a small custom loop and really see the performance difference. And if you choose your components right on a custom loop, they last way longer AND you can move them to new systems when you upgrade your primary hardware. The custom loops also allow you to tailor each component to your exact needs in the build....... It's like your SG08-Lite, we could assemble a kick ass little loop for it that would keep BOTH your CPU and GPU 10-30c cooler than you are getting now, and be quieter too.

Sadly, everybody in the PC world seems to forget that in today's world of computers, it's way more important to cool your GPUs than the CPUs. An Intel Core-i processor can run at 90c+ for a decade with no degradation or throttling. But, our GPUs NEED to be kept at or below 80c for the best performance, and the colder they can be kept to run, the better. And the GPUs tend to be the loudest parts in our systems when their temps are allowed to get up to 75c+.

Sorry for the long post, kinda went on an unintentional rant there.


----------



## jan2014

Hello I want to build on this case but there are few cases I found troubling

What's the HDD Temperature of 3.5" inch drives during gaming? Do they get hot? being mounted on top of the PSU and no fans blowing at them and how's the 2.5" inch drives above the GPU? Do they get hot from being close to GPU?

Also, can you replace the case fans on the GPU area to a non-slim fan? I'm thinking of placing a noctua there. Is there enough clearance between the fans and the GPU? (Assuming I will use a Asus GTX 760 Mini or any reference card.)

Lastly, Are there any alternatives to Noctua NH-L9i, a low profile cooler that doesn't have clearance issues.

Thanks!


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jan2014*
> 
> Hello I want to build on this case but there are few cases I found troubling
> 
> What's the HDD Temperature of 3.5" inch drives during gaming? Do they get hot? being mounted on top of the PSU and no fans blowing at them and how's the 2.5" inch drives above the GPU? Do they get hot from being close to GPU?
> 
> Also, can you replace the case fans on the GPU area to a non-slim fan? I'm thinking of placing a noctua there. Is there enough clearance between the fans and the GPU? (Assuming I will use a Asus GTX 760 Mini or any reference card.)
> 
> Lastly, Are there any alternatives to Noctua NH-L9i, a low profile cooler that doesn't have clearance issues.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't own the case yet, but i what i read in this topic : you can place 25mm fans underneath the GPU, somewhere in the beginning of this topic is a list of cpu coolers (just use the search option







)

From what i've read the disks get a bit hotter then normal , but with some airflow through the case they won't get killed


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jan2014*
> 
> Hello I want to build on this case but there are few cases I found troubling
> 
> What's the HDD Temperature of 3.5" inch drives during gaming? Do they get hot? being mounted on top of the PSU and no fans blowing at them and how's the 2.5" inch drives above the GPU? Do they get hot from being close to GPU?
> 
> Also, can you replace the case fans on the GPU area to a non-slim fan? I'm thinking of placing a noctua there. Is there enough clearance between the fans and the GPU? (Assuming I will use a Asus GTX 760 Mini or any reference card.)
> 
> Lastly, Are there any alternatives to Noctua NH-L9i, a low profile cooler that doesn't have clearance issues.
> 
> Thanks!


Heat does gets to the drives on the back of the GPU mount. I moved my HDD near the PSU and temperatures never go above 40c. The SSD is still on top of the GPU but it doesn't gets above 43c so it's good enough.

I don't have a 3.5 drive but it should not get too hot either.


----------



## dnns85

Hello guys,

New on the forum, but read almost all 121 pages to create my dream pc.
Still have a few questions:

1. Will the MSI GTX 780 ti fit?, especially curious about it's height because of the larger fan?!

2. Thinking about buying the MSI Z87 motherboard with the nt06-pro cooling solution,
but replace the 20mm fan with a 25mm noctua fan.
This probably won't fit with normal memory(?), but is it posible with the
Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB kit? What do you think of this combination?

Thank you for your support!

Dennis


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnns85*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> New on the forum, but read almost all 121 pages to create my dream pc.
> Still have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Will the MSI GTX 780 ti fit?, especially curious about it's height because of the larger fan?!
> 
> 2. Thinking about buying the MSI Z87 motherboard with the nt06-pro cooling solution,
> but replace the 20mm fan with a 25mm noctua fan.
> This probably won't fit with normal memory(?), but is it posible with the
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB kit? What do you think of this combination?
> 
> Thank you for your support!
> 
> Dennis


1. I believe the length and width of the card are fine. The card is a bit thick so you may not be able to fit a 25mm fan under the gpu and will have to use both the 12mm instead.
2. the crucial ballistix is the ram i'm using, it's barely taller than the ram latches in height and generally most coolers will clear it. My scythe actually came really close to touching the heatsink but apparently rotating it 180 fit easier.

That said, unless the nt06-pro with the noctua fan will touch other components on the motherboard... ie if ppl have already tried and it's fine then likely it'll just be up to whether there's clearance around the itx motherboard you're using *i'd still try it lol* but there's a chance it won't work but that's only because the position of the cpu on the particular board is not as good


----------



## jan2014

Thanks for the fast replies, I have another question,

Has anyone tried to use ASUS Maximus Impact + Noctua NH-L12 on this case? are there any issues?

Also how about ASUS GTX cards? (GTX 760 Mini or the big one) do they fit?

thanks!


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jan2014*
> 
> Thanks for the fast replies, I have another question,
> 
> Has anyone tried to use ASUS Maximus Impact + Noctua NH-L12 on this case? are there any issues?
> 
> Also how about ASUS GTX cards? (GTX 760 Mini or the big one) do they fit?
> 
> thanks!


I haven't tried it but I would expect that it would perform better than the scythe kozuti lol
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=2662
you'll only be able to fit it in the 66mm mode else you could probably put a 12mm fan on it but then again you'll have the case fan right ontop of it anyways. I'm thinking it'd perform better than the kozuti because i think the sink on the nh-l12 is bigger. the 760 will likely fit as well but you should make sure it's not too wide, the widest is 5" i think longest is 13? and tallest is going to be 38mm (sorry for swapping units lol)


----------



## jan2014

What about the riser card of the asus maximus impact? i think it's too tall and the NH-L12's heatpipes will bend/hit them


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jan2014*
> 
> What about the riser card of the asus maximus impact? i think it's too tall and the NH-L12's heatpipes will bend/hit them


If you go to Noctua's site, they should have a list of compatible motherboards for the NH-L12 with each and every cooler. Very surprised that they do that, wish more companies did this.


----------



## jan2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> If you go to Noctua's site, they should have a list of compatible motherboards for the NH-L12 with each and every cooler. Very surprised that they do that, wish more companies did this.


Thanks for the tip this is really helpful!


----------



## Jan2k1

Hello @ all

Can I use the RVZ01, AXP-200 and the ASRock Z87E-ITX and a MSI 280X or is the PCI-e blocked or the ram-bank blocked?
I do not find this constellation. Or is the AXP-200 to big for this Case?

regards Jan2k1


----------



## bait

I wonder if it's possible to fit the TD03 in the end of the GPU area if you used one of the shorter gpu's (MSI GTX 760 ITX or one of the reference GTX 750TI's)?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bait*
> 
> I wonder if it's possible to fit the TD03 in the end of the GPU area if you used one of the shorter gpu's (MSI GTX 760 ITX or one of the reference GTX 750TI's)?


That would really depend on the GPU length, but it dang sure might, although the tubing may not be long enough, I will do a measurement with the TD-03 tonight and let you know.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jan2014*
> 
> Thanks for the tip this is really helpful!


Your welcome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jan2k1*
> 
> Hello @ all
> 
> Can I use the RVZ01, AXP-200 and the ASRock Z87E-ITX and a MSI 280X or is the PCI-e blocked or the ram-bank blocked?
> I do not find this constellation. Or is the AXP-200 to big for this Case?
> 
> regards Jan2k1


I'm afraid the AXP-200 might be too big, but you could be ok with the PCI-e slot since the CPU socket is much further to the other side of the board.


----------



## agrims

Woohoo thanks for the tip! The noctua NH-12 fits the FM2+ Gigabyte F2A88XN-WIFI just fine according to their chart!!


----------



## OCPG

@Jimhans1 Is it possible to control voltage of the 2x SilverStone fans via the included 3-pin splitter to 4pin ASRock CHA_Sys header?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Woohoo thanks for the tip! The noctua NH-12 fits the FM2+ Gigabyte F2A88XN-WIFI just fine according to their chart!!


No problem at all. I love that they have that compatibility chart on their site, not many companies do that.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> @Jimhans1 Is it possible to control voltage of the 2x SilverStone fans via the included 3-pin splitter to 4pin ASRock CHA_Sys header?


I know that the fans can be voltage controlled with the splitter, but sorry, I don't remember if the CHA_Fan header has control through the BIOS or the ASRock tuning software.

Edit: just fired up the ASRock PC, through the BIOS and AXTU software you do have control of the CHA fan header


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bait*
> 
> I wonder if it's possible to fit the TD03 in the end of the GPU area if you used one of the shorter gpu's (MSI GTX 760 ITX or one of the reference GTX 750TI's)?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That would really depend on the GPU length, but it dang sure might, although the tubing may not be long enough, I will do a measurement with the TD-03 tonight and let you know.


Son is finally in bed, I'm gonna do a couple of chores really quick then test the TD-03 in the case.


----------



## Jimhans1

Lol, ok. The TD-03 will fit inside the case obviously. But you WILL NOT fit ANY GPU in the case with it as the GPU support/SSD/ODD bracket will not fit back on with the tubing, and that is while using the thin included case fans instead of the PWM fans that the cooler comes with.



If you mount the radiator directly to the side of the case and use just a single fan on it in "pull" it will fit, BUT, you would lose being able to mount a fan in the second location in the GPU bay area...... If you chose to go that route, you would have limit the GPU to a MAX length of about 153mm with cables IF the cables attach to the end of the GPU versus the side.



So, we have basically ruled out ANOTHER AIO cooler that will not work in this case, from ANY position..........









Edit: I just looked at the specs for that MSI 760 ITX card, the cards length is listed as 6.7 inches/170mm, so, that card is about 16-17mm TOO LONG.


----------



## whoanelly

Noctua is the shizzle my friends. Keep in mind its at the higher end, and you will lose the top fan and will be stuck with the Silverstone 15MM or if you can find a different slim 120 x 15MM. Its also a beast, so if you are one to tinker with your build, you really cant once that ***** is in there. That being said, I was using the case quite a bit this weekend watching some movies, both streaming and Blu Ray. Temps stayed in the mid 30's throughout. I wouldn't call it silent, but I wouldn't call it loud either. I would compare it to a console, maybe a tad quieter. Once your movie or game is on, you dont hear it. My situation is also a bit different since Ive stuffed it into a media cabinet cuby, and Im sure that it might make the noise seem louder than it would be if it were out in the open more and the noise seems more of an "air movement" than a fan whine.

If you want lower profile, LP53 seems to be decent, copper = better heat dissipation. If I could rebuild, I would use the LP53 and replace the stock fan with an 80MM Noctua, along with 3 NF-S12a.

NH-L12 would be the better choice over the NT06-Pro, reason being, you get the benefit of having the top/side fan on the panel and Noctua fan on the bottom of the actual cooler.

Recent newbies, base on the thread, here is what Ive gathered. Best cooling options are:

NH-L12
ITX30Pro
LP53 ( better than the ITX30pro, if you can find it, ebay seems the best option)
GeminII
AXP-100 is noisy but offers good temps. Noctua has a 92 x 14MM fan I would recommend swapping out with.

(all should be used with decent thermal paste like Arctic SIiver, or the Noctua brand)

Motherboards are a personal preference as people seem to be passionate about what they use, but from a cooler compatibility/fit standpoint, (and what Ive seen through this thread) the following are pretty flexible:

MSI Gaming/Z87I, Gigabtye B85/H87N/Z87N. Asrock boards have capacitors near the CPU bracket that can get in the way of some of the mounting hardware for your 3rd party coolers. Some Asus boards have heat spreaders on the boards that can also get in the way.

Captain Zombie has posted tested setups on the first page of this thread.

Lastly this is just my opinion, but there seems to be griping about the whole water cooling options. I think if you look at this box as a console replacement/steambox/funky looking addition to your AV setup in your living room, I don't think you need the water cooling or to OC it for that matter. Save the $$$ on the non K CPU and non Z series mother boards and put it towards the higher speed CPU, and a kick arse GPU the best you can buy with your money, and invest in quality cooling fans to take advantage of the positive pressure this case offers. You can 1080p game with ease and knock the socks off of any current gen system. I agree with those that share the same sentiment, that anything bigger than this, I think loses the intended purpose of this case.

That being said we did have 1 person on here do a small OC to 4Ghz with the LP53 with decent numbers...4Ghz in something this small if pretty [email protected]#$&*g impressive if you ask me


----------



## bait

@ Jimhans1: Well, thanks for checking it out. You're awesome.

I assume it won't fit rotated 90° based on those pictures. Initially I was thinking about cutting off that end of the gpu/hdd bracket, and removing the support bracket.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Snip
> 
> Lastly this is just my opinion, but there seems to be griping about the whole water cooling options. I think if you look at this box as a console replacement/steambox/funky looking addition to your AV setup in your living room, I don't think you need the water cooling or to OC it for that matter. Save the $$$ on the non K CPU and non Z series mother boards and put it towards the higher speed CPU, and a kick arse GPU the best you can buy with your money, and invest in quality cooling fans to take advantage of the positive pressure this case offers. You can 1080p game with ease and knock the socks off of any current gen system. I agree with those that share the same sentiment, that anything bigger than this, I think loses the intended purpose of this case.
> 
> That being said we did have 1 person on here do a small OC to 4Ghz with the LP53 with decent numbers...4Ghz in something this small if pretty [email protected]#$&*g impressive if you ask me


First, MY only gripe with the whole "watercooling" thing, is that the folks at Silverstone have said that this case is viable for watercooling, heck, they even INCLUDED a spot to mount a DDC pump, BUT, there is zero capability to actually mount the radiator(s) and run the tubing. If they had left out the DDC mount, and not said a thing about how thick a radiator can be fitted, and NOT recommended that watercooling is the best way to cool in this case if you can afford it, I wouldn't have an issue. But THEY DIDN'T, they did all of those things, but it doesn't look like anyone actually TRIED to fit what they were recommending into this thing.

This is from page 30 of the RVZ owners manual:
"A.*When sufficient budget is allowed, we recommended using DIY water cooling.*
B. A Laing DDC pump can be mounted onto the center 2.5" brace. The mounting holes are shown in the illustration above.
C. If you plan to use water cooling radiator in the graphics card area, we recommend using waterblock with full-cover for their overall lower
the thickness."

And since this is an SFF chassis meant for "high end" gaming hardware AND meant to fit into an entertainment center, then yes, sound does come into the equation, and with liquid cooling, it's much easier to make a system quiet. Considering I've got an SG-05 with an [email protected]*5.5GHz*@1.3v and a 780Ti and the system is dang near silent thanks to the liquid cooling of BOTH CPU and GPU, and it's a much smaller case than the RVZ with no factory support for liquid. Liquid cooling isn't always about uber OC'es, I use custom liquid loops because of ability to be quiet and cool, almost as much as for the OC potential.


----------



## Ice Reign

I think both of your points are valid. I really like this case and with the build I'm doing I don't regret buying/recommending this case for my client. That being said, he didn't have the budget or desire to have a water cooled rig so whether this case could or couldn't support liquid was irrelevant. It's a fantastic case with a great look with many little extras (filters, brackets, etc) that I haven't seen packaged with cases of a much higher price tag.

That being said, I tend to be put off by inaccurate marketing and less that full tested theoretical designs. This case is not very well set up for liquid and for a custom loop with both GPU and CPU it is near the impossible. Forget the fact that you can't run the tubes and clear the fittings, this case just doesn't have the supported radiator space (IMO). This case has a very great design. I love the way it is laid out and while not perfect it is a great case for air, but unless you want your fans outside that case (which to me, ruins the whole look) or are aren't running a GPU (dear god no) then I can't recommend this case for watercooling unless either the laws of physics change or someone makes breakthroughs in WC component size.

my 2c


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> I think both of your points are valid. I really like this case and with the build I'm doing I don't regret buying/recommending this case for my client. That being said, he didn't have the budget or desire to have a water cooled rig so whether this case could or couldn't support liquid was irrelevant. It's a fantastic case with a great look with many little extras (filters, brackets, etc) that I haven't seen packaged with cases of a much higher price tag.
> 
> That being said, I tend to be put off by inaccurate marketing and less that full tested theoretical designs. This case is not very well set up for liquid and for a custom loop with both GPU and CPU it is near the impossible. Forget the fact that you can't run the tubes and clear the fittings, this case just doesn't have the supported radiator space (IMO). This case has a very great design. I love the way it is laid out and while not perfect it is a great case for air, but unless you want your fans outside that case (which to me, ruins the whole look) or are aren't running a GPU (dear god no) then I can't recommend this case for watercooling unless either the laws of physics change or someone makes breakthroughs in WC component size.
> 
> my 2c


I agree @Ice Reign
I think it's a very neat case and has some really great features. I also think that with the right motherboard and CPU cooler choice, this can be made into a great little gaming box with air cooling, as long as it's understood that it's not gonna be quiet with great temps. I'm not saying it won't give great temps, just that it probably won't be quiet doing it, and forget silent with a quality gaming GPU in it. I'm still gonna use mine, just not where I was planning to originally, it's going into the guest bedroom as an HTPC and NOT in the living room, my GD-05 Grandia will stay in the living room. Also, the GD-05 looks better as an HTPC IMHO. And my SG-05 will stay as my LAN rig since it's way quieter than the RVZ can be at the moment.

I might order in an XSPC EX240 multi port rad and see if it will allow me to do an actual loop in this thing or not. It's the thinnest rad with ports on the end instead of the sides..........


----------



## whoanelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> First, MY only gripe with the whole "watercooling" thing, is that the folks at Silverstone have said that this case is viable for watercooling, heck, they even INCLUDED a spot to mount a DDC pump, BUT, there is zero capability to actually mount the radiator(s) and run the tubing. If they had left out the DDC mount, and not said a thing about how thick a radiator can be fitted, and NOT recommended that watercooling is the best way to cool in this case if you can afford it, I wouldn't have an issue. But THEY DIDN'T, they did all of those things, but it doesn't look like anyone actually TRIED to fit what they were recommending into this thing.
> 
> This is from page 30 of the RVZ owners manual:
> "A.*When sufficient budget is allowed, we recommended using DIY water cooling.*
> B. A Laing DDC pump can be mounted onto the center 2.5" brace. The mounting holes are shown in the illustration above.
> C. If you plan to use water cooling radiator in the graphics card area, we recommend using waterblock with full-cover for their overall lower
> the thickness."
> 
> And since this is an SFF chassis meant for "high end" gaming hardware AND meant to fit into an entertainment center, then yes, sound does come into the equation, and with liquid cooling, it's much easier to make a system quiet. Considering I've got an SG-05 with an [email protected]*5.5GHz*@1.3v and a 780Ti and the system is dang near silent thanks to the liquid cooling of BOTH CPU and GPU, and it's a much smaller case than the RVZ with no factory support for liquid. Liquid cooling isn't always about uber OC'es, I use custom liquid loops because of ability to be quiet and cool, almost as much as for the OC potential.


it is rather unfortunate when claims are made that it can be done without some hard proof or even an guide on how or make it a subsection of the manual. But truthfully, how often have you seen someone go through the effort and cost of water cooling and NOT OC their setup? I know you might say more often than I think, and I would credit that more of you being a store owner and would see if first hand over some schmuck on the internet...but really look at the website we are posting/discussing in, its in the tittle







and the norm and end goal would be to OC cause you could without the worry of excessive heat or noise.

Some suggested making this case an inch higher, but for me, that wouldn't have worked out in my favor for the type of cabinet that I have. When I saw the picture of the raven just during some random browsing on one of my favorite tech sites and was wowed by how it looked, I immediately looked up the dimensions then ran for the measuring tape and was thrilled that it would fit. I didn't want a tower or even a mini cube type design, cause that would mean it would have to be on the floor off to the side...with a 3 year old that would have been trouble, and not just the look I wanted anyway.

On a side, note, Id love to see some pics of your SG-05 build. thats nucking futs @ 5.5Ghz


----------



## whoanelly

oh and I will say, that even under a full synthentic unrealistic load the overall sound in my system didnt go up, at least by ear. A meter might have picked up a change in dba, but I certainly didn't notice and I did this at night, with nothing else on no other background noise...whereas my PS3, I did notice when it "warmed up" and the raven is probably about half of that that PS3 was.


----------



## jrotondo

So, this chap claims to be able to fit an Antec Kuhler H2O 620 Liquid Cooler into the RVZ01:

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/OL8

He says it was possible without crimping the hoses, but I'm skeptical. Anyone else think this could work?


----------



## whoanelly

if those were 90's pointed outward/parallel coming off of the rad block, that would totally solve the issue. or even being swivel joint like a p-trap in plumbing.


----------



## Ght10

Update-I've done some testing with different fans today

Refitted the standard fan back on the thermolab lp53



Also fitted a Thermalright TY 147 Fan to the top panel




For me this setup works the best








It's lowered my idle and max temps also it's very quite. For some reason I didn't test the standard fan but how wrong I was

Tomorrow I'll post some proof,
as said this before this rig is only used for gaming but I will download prime95 to test .


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I agree @Ice Reign
> I think it's a very neat case and has some really great features. I also think that with the right motherboard and CPU cooler choice, this can be made into a great little gaming box with air cooling, as long as it's understood that it's not gonna be quiet with great temps. I'm not saying it won't give great temps, just that it probably won't be quiet doing it, and forget silent with a quality gaming GPU in it. I'm still gonna use mine, just not where I was planning to originally, it's going into the guest bedroom as an HTPC and NOT in the living room, my GD-05 Grandia will stay in the living room. Also, the GD-05 looks better as an HTPC IMHO. And my SG-05 will stay as my LAN rig since it's way quieter than the RVZ can be at the moment.


Well considering your post about Core I's being fine at 90c, CPU temp shouldn't be a problem. I assume you can get a pretty quiet cpu cooler if you keep the max RPM down with PWM in MB settings using a good fan. Hopefully the GPU noise won't be too bad. I've chosen the most quiet 780Ti I could find from my research: the MSi Gaming. Along with 2x Noctua S12A's.

The question I keep asking myself is: will going with a bigger/different case really help with noise that much? Other than noise, I see no reason to go with a larger case. All the hardware I need fits in this baby.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Update-I've done some testing with different fans today
> 
> Refitted the standard fan back on the thermolab lp53


Great news! I was wondering why you didn't use the stock fan... How is the GPU noise when gaming (BF4, Ghosts)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Take a look at the Digital Storm Bolt II, it's slightly smaller than the RVZ01 and you can place a full 240mm rad in there. As an example, they are using a H100i which I think might be 25mm, but it fits based on design. The issue is that Digital Storm is not selling these cases separately unless you build a full system through them. It all comes down to the layout and sorry, it just was not thought out well with the RVZ01.


The problems I see with the Bolt II: 1. It's bigger. 2. Tons of vents for noise to leak through. 3. As Jim mentioned, the H100i they use is loud. 4. No fans in the GPU area. GPU noise will probably be bad since there is nothing to help avoid GPU fan from spinning full speed.

Quote:


> The worst units I've dealt with overall have been the corsair branded Cool-it systems units (the H80's and H100's, both standard and "i" units), specifically because of the garbage fans they include with them, and the crappy loud ass pumps in them, and the high price to actual temps the units gave.


----------



## JQuantum

So my computers been on for a couple days.

Max CPU temp is still 60-66-66-65 (on 4 cores)
Min CPU: 25-30-28-25

GPU is 33 (min) - 78 (max) - 54.9 (avg)

So far everything is a lot better than expected especially considering how quiet it is - but gets loud when under stress but can't tell since I'm usually gaming if that's the case.

NOTE: completely air setup.


----------



## whoanelly

@Ght10 thats great! I really like how it looks in there, and this should open up the possibilities of different motherboards.

Look forward to your posted results! Please try and do a 15 minute runtime and post your idle temps before.


----------



## Ght10

Sorry for the crap pic's it was just easier to take them with my phone

Results- prime95 for 30 mins



Gaming for 30 mins (titanfall 1080p all setting at max)




Idle 5mins after


----------



## whoanelly

Pretty impressive considering the size of cooler. The synthetic load tests seems a tad on the higher side, but will not reflect in your real life numbers (as you've seen00)

The idle temps are bang on and your gaming temps on Titan Fall are awesome! How were the noise levels?

Are you using 3 fans in your case? When I installed the Noctua NF-SA12 on mine in the GPU area, I saw the temps drop overall about 5-6C. With that sized cooler, you could put the 3rd one on the side/top panel (which I think you did). If you are using the 2 15MM in the GPU area, I would swap those out and stick 25's in there. I would probably also use different thermal grease too...I wasn't a believer much (more of laziness to get some) but after reading though this thread its certainly changed my opinion on it.

But even based on your results here. this seems like a really good choice in cooling, as the install seems easy, the size is perfect and would seem to fit whatever board you threw out at it, and you could swap out the stock fan if you wanted to. I would just because, but thats just me.

if it wasn't such a pain in the arse (and be subjected to a 15% stocking fee and shipping), I would swap out my NH-L12 for this...but then again I am really happy with the performance.

Nice work


----------



## whoanelly

Just noticed, did you do a small OC on this? Isn't the 4670K is 3.4Ghz? If so then wow









Curious though, could you run the test @ stocks speed for comparison sake?


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Pretty impressive considering the size of cooler. The synthetic load tests seems a tad on the higher side, but will not reflect in your real life numbers (as you've seen00)
> 
> The idle temps are bang on and your gaming temps on Titan Fall are awesome! How were the noise levels?
> 
> Are you using 3 fans in your case? When I installed the Noctua NF-SA12 on mine in the GPU area, I saw the temps drop overall about 5-6C. With that sized cooler, you could put the 3rd one on the side/top panel (which I think you did). If you are using the 2 15MM in the GPU area, I would swap those out and stick 25's in there. I would probably also use different thermal grease too...I wasn't a believer much (more of laziness to get some) but after reading though this thread its certainly changed my opinion on it.
> 
> But even based on your results here. this seems like a really good choice in cooling, as the install seems easy, the size is perfect and would seem to fit whatever board you threw out at it, and you could swap out the stock fan if you wanted to. I would just because, but thats just me.
> 
> if it wasn't such a pain in the arse (and be subjected to a 15% stocking fee and shipping), I would swap out my NH-L12 for this...but then again I am really happy with the performance.
> 
> Nice work


I'm running 2 Akasa AK-FN058 Apache Black Super Silent 120mm Fans under the gpu I've also tried Corsair SP120 Performance Series High Pressure & Noctua NF-P12-PWM 120mm Silent Case Fans but for me the apache's work the best noise vs temp.
Also I'm runing a Thermalright TY-147 140mm Case Fan on the top/ side panel. For me again the best between noise/temp

I've tried swapping the stock fan but it seems the best by far noise and cooling strange?

I'm just runing some more tests at stock speeds but early results are looking good will post later


----------



## OCPG

Great results! Are you running the TY-147 at full speed (1300 rpm)? Were the Noctua NF-P12-PWM louder than Akasa?


----------



## whoanelly

Those Akasa's seem alright..might be a good option for those who cant get past the look of the Noctuas.

Do those thermalrights screws line up? So its a 140 with 120 mounting surface?

out of curiosity what fan did try out on your LP53?


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Great results! Are you running the TY-147 at full speed (1300 rpm)?


No I'm letting the motherboard control it but even at 1300rpm its very quite
At the moment I'm runing prime95 and it's runing at 950rpm, with the TV turned down I can only hear a whisper:thumb:
I post some more screen shots later but it's looking & sounding good


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Those Akasa's seem alright..might be a good option for those who cant get past the look of the Noctuas.
> 
> Do those thermalrights screws line up? So its a 140 with 120 mounting surface?
> 
> out of curiosity what fan did try out on your LP53?


They are 120mm fitting's and I've tried all the fans I had!


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Great results! Are you running the TY-147 at full speed (1300 rpm)? Were the Noctua NF-P12-PWM louder than Akasa?


They are about the same noise but when fitted the noctua's had a whine compared to the akasa's


----------



## Ght10

1hour and 10mins of prime95




Will post some gaming pic's tonight


----------



## whoanelly

Awesome numbers! I'm sorta jealous now lol







with this setup you can easily go in your case an access your MB.

how is your case oriented? is it vertical or horizontal?

Im surprised you got a whine noise with the Noctua's...I hear "air" more than anything and mine are usually spinning around 760 rpms according to the BIOS.

65C was you peak under synthetic load. I would assume based on my made up calculation a few pages back that under general load, you would see temps hover around 50C +/- 2-3C and from your initial test that you posted I think we saw 54C. Me personally, anything within 50-60 on air is great.

So as a thread, I think we can recommend this cooler along with 3 quality 25MM fans to achieve a good balance of temps/noise/price.

Thanks @Ght10 for sharing,

Hey @CaptainZombie I know your prol busy with your other build but something to consider with your MB and we should add this to page 1.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Awesome numbers! I'm sorta jealous now lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with this setup you can easily go in your case an access your MB.
> 
> how is your case oriented? is it vertical or horizontal?
> 
> Im surprised you got a whine noise with the Noctua's...I hear "air" more than anything and mine are usually spinning around 760 rpms according to the BIOS.
> 
> 65C was you peak under synthetic load. I would assume based on my made up calculation a few pages back that under general load, you would see temps hover around 50C +/- 2-3C and from your initial test that you posted I think we saw 54C. Me personally, anything within 50-60 on air is great.
> 
> So as a thread, I think we can recommend this cooler along with 3 quality 25MM fans to achieve a good balance of temps/noise/price.
> 
> Thanks @Ght10 for sharing,
> 
> Hey @CaptainZombie I know your prol busy with your other build but something to consider with your MB and we should add this to page 1.


Nelson, I'll get this added to the original post. We also have a poster Slayerrp on here that created a Google Docs that we all can fill out that keeps track of everyone's setup and what works and doesn't. Going to get that posted right now.

If I was able to keep the noise down in this case I'd be back to it in a heartbeat. I really like the case and it is perfect for a GHTPC, I just wish I could get things to work out how I wanted it to.


----------



## Ght10

Gaming update:thumb:

Temp's & noise are great!! I've not notice any difference in speed by lowering to stock 3.4 - this thing cold boots in about 20s but now doesn't raise the fans much over idle whilst gaming 48c - 44c on all cores



As you can see all 3 case fans only reached 650-750rpm & CPU reached 1200rpm



Looking good on the gpu as well



Also I have it sat under the TV horizontal on a glass shelf

I've followed this thread from page 1. which decided me to get a new gaming rig - so thanks to you all for making it easy to get this case


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Gaming update:thumb:
> 
> Temp's & noise are great!! I've not notice any difference in speed by lowering to stock 3.4 - this thing cold boots in about 20s but now doesn't raise the fans much over idle whilst gaming 48c - 44c on all cores
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see all 3 case fans only reached 650-750rpm & CPU reached 1200rpm
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good on the gpu as well
> 
> 
> 
> Also I have it sat under the TV horizontal on a glass shelf
> 
> I've followed this thread from page 1. which decided me to get a new gaming rig - so thanks to you all for making it easy to get this case


WOW! Those temps are pretty amazing there.


----------



## Jimhans1

Technically, 3.8 IS the stock clock, it's the normal boost speed that that CPU is supposed to go to if it's thermally capable of doing it........... Setting the boost to 3.4 is actually a downclock.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Technically, 3.8 IS the stock clock, it's the normal boost speed that that CPU is supposed to go to if it's thermally capable of doing it........... Setting the boost to 3.4 is actually a downclock.


Isn't that on 1-2 core's and 3.4 max on all 4? And I only reset it to stock speeds so on prime95 it would only reach 3.4?


----------



## Jimhans1

With the turbo on the haswell chips, it will do the boost speed on every core if it's thermally capable.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> With the turbo on the haswell chips, it will do the boost speed on every core if it's thermally capable.


Sorry I will have a look in the bios


----------



## whoanelly

Really wish I knew about this cooler sooner!

$55 on ebay:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Thermolab-LP53-Slim-Quiet-CPU-Cooler-53mm-height-LGA1155-1156-CPUs-/281065680468?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item4170d1ee54&_uhb=1


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Really wish I knew about this cooler sooner!
> 
> $55 on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Thermolab-LP53-Slim-Quiet-CPU-Cooler-53mm-height-LGA1155-1156-CPUs-/281065680468?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item4170d1ee54&_uhb=1


That's where I got mine from, took about 8-10 day's to arrive:thumb:


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> Really wish I knew about this cooler sooner!
> 
> $55 on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Thermolab-LP53-Slim-Quiet-CPU-Cooler-53mm-height-LGA1155-1156-CPUs-/281065680468?pt=US_CPU_Fans_Heatsinks&hash=item4170d1ee54&_uhb=1


Too bad this darn thing didn't work on the Z77e-i, looks like it might be the better low profile air coolers.


----------



## Jimhans1

Too bad you didn't just notch the bracket a tiny bit







lol


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Too bad you didn't just notch the bracket a tiny bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Which bracket are you referring too?

Did you mess around with anymore of the water cooling with this case like you had mentioned the other day?


----------



## Jimhans1

Wasn't that the unit you tried, but the cooler mount was hitting the cap on the board? If not, my bad.


----------



## Jimhans1

I did, I posted some pics earlier this week/end, I'm debating about getting an XSPC thin rad that has fitting mounts on the end of the unit instead of side. But honestly, it still looks to my eye that the fittings on the GPU block will ultimately be the biggest issue even if the rad has g1/4 taps on the ends.......

And there will still be the issue of where to run tubing still from the rad to the pump/ motherboard side of the case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Wasn't that the unit you tried, but the cooler mount was hitting the cap on the board? If not, my bad.


LOL! The cooler I had was the AXP-100 which was hitting the cap on the board and I had to use flat washers to raise up the bracket a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I did, I posted some pics earlier this week/end, I'm debating about getting an XSPC thin rad that has fitting mounts on the end of the unit instead of side. But honestly, it still looks to my eye that the fittings on the GPU block will ultimately be the biggest issue even if the rad has g1/4 taps on the ends.......
> 
> And there will still be the issue of where to run tubing still from the rad to the pump/ motherboard side of the case.


This case just doesn't let us give up at all, hahahhhaaha. We're suckers and keep coming back for more. It seems like Corsair is the only ones that sells a 25mm rad via the H100i and I don't think you can buy a rad that size for a custom loop. I think a 25mm rad would work with slim fans. Yeah, you keep mentioning those fittings and those seem to be a huge issue.

I've been talking back and forth with Silverstone on the SG08 over PM, maybe I can get him to chime in here and let us know what they tested during engineering for a custom loop.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> LOL! The cooler I had was the AXP-100 which was hitting the cap on the board and I had to use flat washers to raise up the bracket a bit.
> This case just doesn't let us give up at all, hahahhhaaha. We're suckers and keep coming back for more. It seems like Corsair is the only ones that sells a 25mm rad via the H100i and I don't think you can buy a rad that size for a custom loop. I think a 25mm rad would work with slim fans. Yeah, you keep mentioning those fittings and those seem to be a huge issue.
> 
> I've been talking back and forth with Silverstone on the SG08 over PM, *maybe I can get him to chime in here and let us know what they tested during engineering for a custom loop*.


Maybe he could tell us if the ACTUALLY did more than just test fit a radiator, lol....... Did they actually build a full on working custom loop in it, or just fit different hardware to get measurements...... Which is what I'm guessing happened.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Maybe he could tell us if the ACTUALLY did more than just test fit a radiator, lol....... Did they actually build a full on working custom loop in it, or just fit different hardware to get measurements...... Which is what I'm guessing happened.


I just sent him another PM to see if he can chime in here on the custom loop situation.


----------



## ffh2303

Hi,this is my first post here. Seeing that the discussion on the RVZ01 is lively here I'd like to ask something.
Would it be possible to stuff a 2nd 3.5" HDD somewhere in this case? Maybe at the 2x120mm fan slots near the graphics card? Or at the ODD slot? Have anyone tried that before?


----------



## ArtX38

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487264/silverstone-raven-z-rvz01-mirror-blue


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> *System:*
> Silverstone Raven Z RVZ01
> EVGA Z77 Stinger
> EVGA GeForce GTX 670
> Intel® Core™ i5-3570K Processor
> SSD Crucial M500 240GB SATA3
> Corsair Vengeance Black 8GB (2x4GB) 1866MHz CL9
> PCI-E Extension Cable 16X To 16X Riser
> Silverstone ST45SF-G SFX Gold plus 80
> SilverStone modular PSUs black
> 
> *Custom:*
> Mirror with raven logo
> Translucent mirror
> 
> *Water systems:*
> Watercool HEATKILLER® CPU Rev3.0
> Watercool HEATKILLER® NSB Rev3.0
> Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ GTX 670
> HW Labs Black Ice GTX M92 - 92 millimeter Radiator - Black (GTX M92)
> HW Labs Black Ice GTX M184 - Dual 92 millimeter Radiator - Black (GTX M184)
> D5 Photon 170 Reservoir/Pump Combo (XSPC-D5-PHOTON-170)
> Noctua (NF-B9 )1600rpm Premium Silent 92mm Fan - Sleeved (NF-B9) x3
> ModMyToys 4-Pin PWM Power Distribution PCB - 4-Way Block (MMT-PCB-4P-44P)
> Koolance Liquid Coolant Bottle, 700mL Fluorescent Blue (LIQ-702BU-B)
> Masterkleer hose PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-reactive Blue
> Masterkleer tubing PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-reactive Black
> Koolance Nozzle Pair, M12 Barb [10mm, 3/8"]
> Koolance Nozzle Single, G 1/4" Swivel Angled Barb [For ID: 10mm (3/8")]
> Koolance Nozzle Single, 3/8" (10mm) x 1/2" (13mm) G1/4 Angled Threaded
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wow! more pics!!!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487264/silverstone-raven-z-rvz01-mirror-blue


Success! More pictures!


----------



## ArtX38

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> wow! more pics!!!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1487264/silverstone-raven-z-rvz01-mirror-blue


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtX38*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com or http://www.facebook.com/PCWorldMod


Awesome, clever way of mounting the motherboard and gpu! Cheers


----------



## whoanelly

I wouldn't recommend this. Those fan slots really should occupy fans or a rad. You have 3 places where you could mount 2.5 drives and one for a 3.5....

Im peronally not a fan of using a 3.5" drive in here, the case is tightenough already and I used that area for some cable management...might also add a few points of heat too.

You always have esata.

I used a 256ssd for os, a 2.5 750gb for data/game installs. I then stream my multimedia from a nas I have, but if I didnt do that I would have used an extrnal esata doc.


----------



## keefermadness

I've been struggling with the 1 3.5 inch drive vs. 2 RAID 2.5 inch drives question myself. Which 750 drives did you use? WD Black? Really wish there was a 1TB 7200 RPM 2.5 that played nice with RAID. I suppose that I could go WD Red...hmm.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend this. Those fan slots really should occupy fans or a rad. You have 3 places where you could mount 2.5 drives and one for a 3.5....
> 
> Im peronally not a fan of using a 3.5" drive in here, the case is tightenough already and I used that area for some cable management...might also add a few points of heat too.
> 
> You always have esata.
> 
> I used a 256ssd for os, a 2.5 750gb for data/game installs. I then stream my multimedia from a nas I have, but if I didnt do that I would have used an extrnal esata doc.


Who are you referring to?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keefermadness*
> 
> I've been struggling with the 1 3.5 inch drive vs. 2 RAID 2.5 inch drives question myself. Which 750 drives did you use? WD Black? Really wish there was a 1TB 7200 RPM 2.5 that played nice with RAID. I suppose that I could go WD Red...hmm.


I personally have the Western Digital Black 750GB 2.5 inch drive and it filled up fast with games. There is a 1TB HGST (Hitachi) 2.5 Inch 7200rpm drive available now for a little more if not the same price as the WD Black.

*Amazon: Link:* http://www.amazon.com/HGST-Travelstar-2-5-Inch-Internal-0J22423/dp/B00B4QESVQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399143788&sr=8-1&keywords=hgst+2.5+1tb


----------



## NsLm1

Has anyone thought of putting 80mm or 92mm fans on the exhaust port near the GPU, where the air is supposed to flow out passively? I think if they wouldn't interfere with the GPU some extra fans should fit. I wonder if they would increase the performance in horizontal mode...

I'm still having problems with my R9 290 causing too much heat, but a DIY watercooling would be too expensive...


----------



## Ght10

For those who are concerned about the Silverstone SST-ST45SF SFX Series - 450 Watt psu not capable of powering a high powered pc

I tried a from the wall watt meter today
CPU - Intel Core i5-4670K 3.40GHz (Stock speed)
GPU - Asus GeForce GTX 780Ti DirectCUII OC 3072MB (stock speed)

Results-

Desktop idle 55-70 watts
Prime95. 150watts
Titanfall 200-310 watts
F1 2013. 170-250 watts
Crysis3. 170-300 watts

Not bad for sff gaming machine:thumb:


----------



## TheLaggingMan

In the interest of replicating a Steam Machine, has anyone tried using a Zalman CNPS2X CPU cooler in this case?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> For those who are concerned about the Silverstone SST-ST45SF SFX Series - 450 Watt psu not capable of powering a high powered pc
> 
> I tried a from the wall watt meter today
> CPU - Intel Core i5-4670K 3.40GHz (Stock speed)
> GPU - Asus GeForce GTX 780Ti DirectCUII OC 3072MB (stock speed)
> 
> Results-
> 
> Desktop idle 55-70 watts
> Prime95. 150watts
> Titanfall 200-310 watts
> F1 2013. 170-250 watts
> Crysis3. 170-300 watts
> 
> Not bad for sff gaming machine:thumb:


That is quite awesome and thanks for posting the results. I love this little PSU, it's very cute.


----------



## Ricey20

Hi guys,

Been keeping up (mostly) with this thread but it's a bit hard to sort through all the info regarding coolers. Is the AXP-100 or the NH-L12 better in terms of temp and are there any issues with space with the AXP-100? Also is a blower cooler better than say a ACX twin fan cooler? Thanks!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Been keeping up (mostly) with this thread but it's a bit hard to sort through all the info regarding coolers. Is the AXP-100 or the NH-L12 better in terms of temp and are there any issues with space with the AXP-100? Also is a blower cooler better than say a ACX twin fan cooler? Thanks!


Which motherboard do you have?

I don't recommend the AXP-100 due to the fan noise and an ACX cooler is just fine in here.


----------



## DocDigby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Which motherboard do you have?
> 
> I don't recommend the AXP-100 due to the fan noise and an ACX cooler is just fine in here.


However I can recommend the AXP-100 Muscle because I can't hear mine at all and I get idle temps at 25 - 30 degress and working temps around 55 degrees. I am very happy with the cooler, I honestly cannot hear my pc when I turn it on and the case is in the vertical position on the floor next to my desk. At the moment I also have the two stock silverstone case fans running too - I am planning on replacing these with a total of 3 x Noctua 120mm NF-S12A PWM fans along with this PWM Computer Case Fan Splitter. Also I am using a Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI motherboard which fits the cooler just fine, but take the size of the heatsink on your RAM into consideration too, mine only just managed to fit. I'm using 2 x PNY XLR8 8GB DDR3 1600 CAS 9 RAM


----------



## Ght10

Just out of interest does anyone know anything about this cooler?... Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler
I'm happy with the performance of the thermolab LP53, but we all are looking for something better.
I've found one and will order if no-one has tried one?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Just out of interest does anyone know anything about this cooler?... Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler
> I'm happy with the performance of the thermolab LP53, but we all are looking for something better.
> I've found one and will order if no-one has tried one?


Some reviews have been good with the Samuel 17 and others were so-so due to temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocDigby*
> 
> However I can recommend the AXP-100 Muscle because I can't hear mine at all and I get idle temps at 25 - 30 degress and working temps around 55 degrees. I am very happy with the cooler, I honestly cannot hear my pc when I turn it on and the case is in the vertical position on the floor next to my desk. At the moment I also have the two stock silverstone case fans running too - I am planning on replacing these with a total of 3 x Noctua 120mm NF-S12A PWM fans along with this PWM Computer Case Fan Splitter. Also I am using a Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI motherboard which fits the cooler just fine, but take the size of the heatsink on your RAM into consideration too, mine only just managed to fit. I'm using 2 x PNY XLR8 8GB DDR3 1600 CAS 9 RAM


Not that its a bad air cooler, but the fan imo is not the greatest. I guess going from a water cooler to an air cooler, you notice the noise much more. I had the RVZ01 sitting in a horizontal position, so that could of also attributed to some of the noise + you are using Nocuta's which are quieter than the Corsair's I was using.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Which motherboard do you have?
> 
> I don't recommend the AXP-100 due to the fan noise and an ACX cooler is just fine in here.


Thanks for the info on the ACX. And I'm looking to get the ASUS Z97I-PLUS. I think it has basically the same layout as an Asus Max VI Impact. In terms of temps, is the AXP-100 Muscle or L12 better? I've been looking at various reviews but they seem all over the place depending on setup.


----------



## shutdo

Hi guys

I'm looking into building a rig with this case. I'm pretty much set for the parts except for the cooler.
Here is the list of parts, your critiques and recommendations please.

SilverStone Raven RVZ01
ASRock Z87E-ITX Mini ITX Motherboard
Intel Core i5 4670K
Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) 1866MHz DDR3 Low Profile
Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 Windforce 4GB
Plextor 256GB M5S (owned)
Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W SFX
Silverstone PP-05E cables

Probably OCing the cpu a little bit and I'm inclined towards a AIO water cooler. Maybe H55 or Seidon 120M or Antec Kuhler 620, whichever is easier to install or generally a better choice?
Also, do I need to replace the stock fans that came with the case.

Cheers!


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Some reviews have been good with the Samuel 17 and others were so-so due to temps.
> 
> I've bit the bullet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordered one last night, fingers crossed it should arrive tomorrow
> Will post some comparisons vs the thermolab LP53


----------



## shALKE

Gonna start a build once the new Z97 is out.


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shALKE*
> 
> Gonna start a build once the new Z97 is out.


Same here. Waiting on the ML07 and 600W PSU as well, although I'll probably get the motherboard first. Which Z97 board are you planning to use? I was going to go with the AsRock Z87E originally, seemed the best features for the price, good socket placement, and had lower power consumption than the others at idle. So the AsRock Z97E will probably be at the top of my list unless something else looks better. I've always had good success with Gigabyte boards in the past but the Gigabyte Z87 ITX seemed to have relatively high power consumption so that put me off, and it didn't seem as nice as the AsRock for much the same price.


----------



## onehan

I have just finished building one!!
Need to change a few settings before posting photos








Just a reminder, if any of you are trying to build one using this case, DO NOT BUY FSP PSU!!!
Only half of the psu fan is accessible via the case hole.
I am stuck with this psu until this factor / possible poor performance bugs me too muh


----------



## mironccr345

Just went through this thread and I'm loving the new case.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Some reviews have been good with the Samuel 17 and others were so-so due to temps.
> 
> I've bit the bullet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordered one last night, fingers crossed it should arrive tomorrow
> Will post some comparisons vs the thermolab LP53
Click to expand...

I look forward to your results with using that cooler.. i too was wondering about that!

ALSO newegg today has 20% off cpu coolers.. here's a link to several I think that would be good along with the classics

GELID Solutions CC-Shero-01-A 120mm Hydro CPU Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705069

SILVERSTONE NT06-PRO Low Profile CPU Cooler with Thin 120mm fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220058

XIGMATEK Janus LD1266 80mm & 120mm Fluid Circulative Bearing CPU Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233113

Noctua NH-L12 120mm & 92mm SSO Bearing PWM Fans CPU Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608025

I'd be interested in hearing opinions on the Gelid or Xigmatek as they are the cheaper options even before the discount. Thoughts? Looking to mild overclock a 4770k


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> I look forward to your results with using that cooler.. i too was wondering about that!
> 
> ALSO newegg today has 20% off cpu coolers.. here's a link to several I think that would be good along with the classics
> 
> GELID Solutions CC-Shero-01-A 120mm Hydro CPU Cooler
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705069
> 
> SILVERSTONE NT06-PRO Low Profile CPU Cooler with Thin 120mm fan
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220058
> 
> XIGMATEK Janus LD1266 80mm & 120mm Fluid Circulative Bearing CPU Cooler
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233113
> 
> Noctua NH-L12 120mm & 92mm SSO Bearing PWM Fans CPU Cooler
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608025
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing opinions on the Gelid or Xigmatek as they are the cheaper options even before the discount. Thoughts? Looking to mild overclock a 4770k


Arrived yesterday



The trouble with this case you have to remove everything else to remove the motherboard
All refitted only took about an hour



Doing some temp's now will post the results later (fingers crossed temp's will be better)


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Arrived yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> The trouble with this case you have to remove everything else to remove the motherboard
> All refitted only took about an hour
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some temp's now will post the results later (fingers crossed temp's will be better)


Nice wiring job







is that 3 ssds and 1 mechanical? crazy


----------



## Ght10

Thanks ;-) No 4 ssd and 1 mechanical


----------



## Ght10

Thermolab LP53 cooler vs Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler

Both cooler's was fitted with the same thermo paste (Prolimatech CPU Thermal Paste pk-1)

Thermolab LP53 - @3800mhz for 30 mins prime95



Samuel 17 - @3800mhz for 30 mins prime95



Thermolab LP53 - @3400mhz for 1hr 10 mins prime95



Samuel 17 - @3400mhz for 30



Both coolers was on the same fan speed profile, so possibly we have found a little gem with the
thermolab LP53:thumb

I've ordered some Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra -CPU Thermal Compound








I will refitting the thermolab with the new paste and re-test


----------



## hellr4isEr

seems like the samuel 17 is no good.. thanks for the results! Btw what CPU are you cooling? Also seeing as how you are new to this forum, please fill out your system information so that we can see what you are running.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> seems like the samuel 17 is no good.. thanks for the results! Btw what CPU are you cooling? Also seeing as how you are new to this forum, please fill out your system information so that we can see what you are running.


He's cooling a 4670k.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> SilverStone USA is please to announce that we are preparing to receive and distribute our first batch of ML07 cases. They will be available soon within a few weeks!






__ https://www.facebook.com/SilverStoneTechnology/posts/630937386990982


----------



## hellfire95

Hi all. I am thinking of getting this case for my gaming needs in coming month. I would like to know if I can fit Palit GTX780 super jetstream inside. And considering it's 450W SFX gold PSU only availability, I am thinking of installing:
Intel xeon e3-1230v3
8GB 1600MHz RAM
512 GB SSD
Gigabyte GA-H87N-Wifi Mini-ITX Mobo
Palit GTX 780 Super Jetstream

I won't be overclocking this build until I get my hands on 550/600W SFX PSU.. I have external USB optical drive and will connect only in need. Can anyone please help me? Thanks..


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire95*
> 
> Hi all. I am thinking of getting this case for my gaming needs in coming month. I would like to know if I can fit Palit GTX780 super jetstream inside. And considering it's 450W SFX gold PSU only availability, I am thinking of installing:
> Intel xeon e3-1230v3
> 8GB 1600MHz RAM
> 512 GB SSD
> Gigabyte GA-H87N-Wifi Mini-ITX Mobo
> Palit GTX 780 Super Jetstream
> 
> I won't be overclocking this build until I get my hands on 550/600W SFX PSU.. I have external USB optical drive and will connect only in need. Can anyone please help me? Thanks..


Hi hellfire,

Yes the Palit 780 Super Jetstream will fit, the max GPU size for the RVZ is 330mm/13.0" long and 149mm/5.88" wide, the Palit is only 280mm/11.0" and 112mm/4.41".

Even though the psu is 450w, unless you already have the Xeon processor or can get it for cheap, you don't need to go that route, you can go with a standard "core" series processor like the i5-4440, i5-4670, or i7-4770 and still not worry about power!

I've run that same psu with an [email protected]/1.35v and a gtx780Ti Superclock with no issues.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## hellfire95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hi hellfire,
> 
> Yes the Palit 780 Super Jetstream will fit, the max GPU size for the RVZ is 330mm/13.0" long and 149mm/5.88" wide, the Palit is only 280mm/11.0" and 112mm/4.41".
> 
> Even though the psu is 450w, unless you already have the Xeon processor or can get it for cheap, you don't need to go that route, you can go with a standard "core" series processor like the i5-4440, i5-4670, or i7-4770 and still not worry about power!
> 
> I've run that same psu with an [email protected]/1.35v and a gtx780Ti Superclock with no issues.
> 
> Hope this is helpful.


So will it be ok if I install i5-4670k and mildly overclock it? Will that PSU handle it?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire95*
> 
> So will it be ok if I install i5-4670k and mildly overclock it? Will that PSU handle it?


Yes, like I said, I'm running an [email protected] with 1.35v and a GTX780Ti with the 450w Gold SFX psu and have had zero issues with that setup.


----------



## Vendari

Just so you guys can have a reference....

On the fly PSU Calculator: http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

More in-depth PSU Calculator: http://psucalc.info/


----------



## hellfire95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes, like I said, I'm running an [email protected] with 1.35v and a GTX780Ti with the 450w Gold SFX psu and have had zero issues with that setup.


Thanks for your help, friend.. I can't wait to get my hands on that little beast.. and one final question.. what's the cpu cooler height restrictions of this case? I will buy aftermarket cooler since I am now gonna overclock it.. I am looking towards Cooler Master Hyper 212 series.


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire95*
> 
> Thanks for your help, friend.. I can't wait to get my hands on that little beast.. and one final question.. what's the cpu cooler height restrictions of this case? I will buy aftermarket cooler since I am now gonna overclock it.. I am looking towards Cooler Master Hyper 212 series.


The coolermaster Hyper 212 will not fit unless you are willing to have the heatsink stick out of the case, personally I would go with a AIO solution from the recommended list on the first page such as the Antec Kuhler 620.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> The coolermaster Hyper 212 will not fit unless you are willing to have the heatsink stick out of the case, personally I would go with a AIO solution from the recommended list on the first page such as the Antec Kuhler 620.


HOW! i spent like 3 hours trying to get it to fit... it would not


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> HOW! i spent like 3 hours trying to get it to fit... it would not


I posted photos in the first weeks of this thread, go have a look.


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> HOW! i spent like 3 hours trying to get it to fit... it would not


Looks like this is the only way to do it.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> Looks like this is the only way to do it.


yup gonna try it that way once my silverstone flat cables come in on monday


----------



## Cheese Cake

Dayum, never thought of that way for a AIO. My A8-6600k runs at about 60c idle at 4.5Ghz on a Scythe LP cooler.


----------



## Ght10

Just a little update

Sadly the Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler was a disappointment, idle & load temps was too high.
I decided to refit my thermolab with some new paste (Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra)




Also I've applied an small o/c - 4.0ghz to my 4607k, gaming temps are good:thumb:



As you can see temp's ranging from 27c-56c:thumb: max speed was 4.0ghz

Waiting for some new bit's to arrive tomorrow









Noctua NF-S12A ULN Case Fan 120mm x2 for under the gpu



NF-A9X14 PWM for the CPU cooler



USB 2.0 to Slimline SATA 7+6 13pin Laptop CD DVD Rom Driver Adapter Card Cable & Startech 6in USB 2.0 Cable




To free up the sata port for the DVD drive so I can fit a second 500gb w/d black

Oh....I nearly forgot

Noiseblocker Black Silent Fan Pro PC P - 80mm for the psu



My aim now to make this rig as quite as possible (finger's crossed)


----------



## Jimhans1

DO NOT APPLY CoolLabs to copper blocks, it will actually start to bond with the copper, and over time it will badly put the copper, I would recommend you swap that out with a high end normal paste, like Gelid's GC-Extreme. CLP/CLU are great for doing between the IHS and Die on a delid, but there's not enough temp benefit when used in place of a standard paste between the IHS and a heatsink.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> DO NOT APPLY CoolLabs to copper blocks, it will actually start to bond with the copper, and over time it will badly put the copper, I would recommend you swap that out with a high end normal paste, like Gelid's GC-Extreme. CLP/CLU are great for doing between the IHS and Die on a delid, but there's not enough temp benefit when used in place of a standard paste between the IHS and a heatsink.


Jim do you know if Tuniq TX-4 is ok for copper? Thanks man!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Noctua NF-S12A ULN Case Fan 120mm x2 for under the gpu
> 
> NF-A9X14 PWM for the CPU cooler
> 
> Noiseblocker Black Silent Fan Pro PC P - 80mm for the psu


You might want to consider the NF-S12A FLX. With the U.L.N.A. on, it's noise is indistinguishable from ULN. Plus if needed better performance it can go higher.

According to ThermoLab, a 92mm square fan won't fit. Needs to be 80mm if square. I recommend this one instead of the outdated Noctua NF-R8: Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M8-P. Or a Be Quiet! 80mm.

Do you notice noise from the PSU? Is it only when idle and not much use?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Jim do you know if Tuniq TX-4 is ok for copper? Thanks man!


I've not personally used the TIMs from Tuniq, but as far as I know, it is a standard style TIM as apposed to a liquid metal. So I'm gonna say that it shouldn't be a problem. I'll look it up and reference it MSDS to see its ingredient list.


----------



## Vendari

I've personally used TX2 and TX4, they're very good TIMs. The only thermal paste I've used that's just as good is the Noctua Thermal Compound. I've used Deepcool, Prolimatech, Xigmatek, Thermaltake and Coolermaster TIMs and so far Tuniq TX2 (not 3) and TX4 are my favorites. Noctua has the same performance but is more expensive. Keep in mind these are viscous TIMs so it's best not to use a spreader and just spread the TIM using pressure.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> I've personally used TX2 and TX4, they're very good TIMs. The only thermal paste I've used that's just as good is the Noctua Thermal Compound. I've used Deepcool, Prolimatech, Xigmatek, Thermaltake and Coolermaster TIMs and so far Tuniq TX2 (not 3) and TX4 are my favorites. Noctua has the same performance but is more expensive. Keep in mind these are viscous TIMs so it's best not to use a spreader and just spread the TIM using pressure.


It doesn't surprise me that the TX2 & TX4 worked the best for you, since all of the other TIMs you listed are OEM stuff that is considered barely serviceable, and the Tuniq is at least meant to be an upgrade style TIM, side note, if memory serves, the Noctua stuff is just TX2 rebranded, hence the higher price compared to Tuniq.

Next time you buy some TIM, give the GC-Extreme a try; I went through almost every TIM available to me through my distributors on the market at the time to test them, and the GC-Ex gave the lowest temps of all except the CLP/CLU with regards to using between CPU and Heatsink, and even then the CLP/CLU was only 1-2c better at full burn.....


----------



## stormie

SPCR review of the RVZ01:
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1392-page1.html

As expected, the stock fans don't rate well noise-wise. What I found interesting though was the CPU cooler used and the clearance - they used a Scythe Samurai ZZ which is 69mm tall without a fan, and they state that there was ~5mm clearance between the cooler and the stock 15mm fan. So that's a total clearance of ~89mm, contradicting the 83mm stated by Silverstone. Not sure what to believe, but assuming this is accurate it might open up a couple of possibilities - eg. AXP-200 with a 25mm thick fan (85mm combined height).


----------



## Vendari

That's something i'll def. have to look into. Thanks for TIM advice. I'll try to get my hands on GC-Extreme and i'll reseat all my waterblocks. Just hope I can find this available in my country.


----------



## Jimhans1

What country you in??


----------



## shALKE

Well, since the new motherboards are out.
Got a question. Can the NH-L12 be mounted on the new Z97I GAMING AC ?
The compatibility list is not updated on Noctua's website.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> SPCR review of the RVZ01:
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1392-page1.html
> 
> As expected, the stock fans don't rate well noise-wise. What I found interesting though was the CPU cooler used and the clearance - they used a Scythe Samurai ZZ which is 69mm tall without a fan, and they state that there was ~5mm clearance between the cooler and the stock 15mm fan. So that's a total clearance of ~89mm, contradicting the 83mm stated by Silverstone. Not sure what to believe, but assuming this is accurate it might open up a couple of possibilities - eg. AXP-200 with a 25mm thick fan (85mm combined height).


Thanks for the review link and after reading through that review, some things are just not making sense when compared to all the results we have posted here.
Quote:


> The RVZ01 is really only designed to do one thing, to house a gaming system, though it does this very well in the vertical orientation. The GPU cooling in this position is so strong, it defied one of the tenets of our testing procedures. Attempting to keep our HD 6850 test GPU at ~90°C on full load was impossible because it was closer to 80°C even with the card's fan running at minimum speed. It's certainly usable as a horizontal case as well, but the layout isn't as advantageous. The thermal conditions inside deteriorate in this position, making it difficult for the graphics card to keep cool regardless of how fast the case fans are going.


First, the PSU he was using, was it V1.0 because like a lot of us owners of the V2.0 PSU, there is almost no noise at all from the 80mm fan.

He's running a 6850 in this case, which I can see getting toasty considering the age of the card. Many of us running 770's, 780's, etc. are not getting the temps the reviewer has. I think even a guy was running a 290 in this case on here and his temps weren't this bad.

I just wish reviewers did a better job with the components that they test with and use a bit more modern hardware, especially when this is going to be a gaming rig. Then he compares the RVZ01 to the SG09, a Lian Li case, etc with different components. That to me is not a real comparison. I've always liked their reviews, but after seeing what many of us have tested in this case and my own results, not sure what to think with some of his results.

I've been talking to the Silverstone rep here on OCN over PM the last 2 weeks about this case. He told me that at Computex next month they are going to demo off an ML07 and a RVZ01 fully custom water cooled via sponsorship. That should be interesting to see what they are doing. He did mention that they used actual 3D models of custom cooling during the engineering phase, so they did work with actual parts and of course it was a very tight fit.

For me, it was the noise that drove me nuts with this case. I can't wait to see what they show off next month at Computex via this case in terms of water cooling. Plus Corsair has some smaller cases they plan to show off there too. It's an exciting time for ITX. Maybe it won't be such a niche market like it was the last 3-4 years.


----------



## jrotondo

Does anyone know if there will be more space for water cooling in the ML07 than there is in the RVZ01? Are they the same in terms of space inside?


----------



## Jimhans1

They are exactly the same interior structure, only the exterior panels are different.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrotondo*
> 
> Does anyone know if there will be more space for water cooling in the ML07 than there is in the RVZ01? Are they the same in terms of space inside?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> They are exactly the same interior structure, only the exterior panels are different.


The ML07 concerns me a bit because there is very little in terms of ventilation on the sides of the case vs. the RVZ01 which has a ton of ventilation on both sides (GPU side and PSU side) of the case.

Jim, are you going to test out the ML07 or are you done with this case line?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The ML07 concerns me a bit because there is very little in terms of ventilation on the sides of the case vs. the RVZ01 which has a ton of ventilation on both sides (GPU side and PSU side) of the case.
> 
> Jim, are you going to test out the ML07 or are you done with this case line?


I'm going to look at it at their warehouse and I'll decide at that time, right now I'm 50/50 on it.


And Zombie, if you look at that photo, there is equal or more venting on the ML as there is on the RVZ.........


----------



## hellr4isEr

any recommendations for a slim fan thats 4pin PWM to replace these 3 pin loud stock fans?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I'm going to look at it at their warehouse and I'll decide at that time, right now I'm 50/50 on it.
> 
> 
> And Zombie, if you look at that photo, there is equal or more venting on the ML as there is on the RVZ.........


Hope to hear your impressions on it.

IDK, to me the RVZ01 seems to have more and air can pass through directly while on the ML07 it has to dissipate off of the corners....


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> any recommendations for a slim fan thats 4pin PWM to replace these 3 pin loud stock fans?


To the best of my knowledge, there are not any PWM slim fans on the retail market. I could be mistaken. But a thought, with the available space in the case, NON-slim fans work for most applications...... Maybe look at some standard thickness ones.


----------



## Jimhans1

As to airflow ML vs RVZ, remember, it's the venting on the chassis itself that will set the volume of air that can get out, as long as the venting on the panels is equal to or greater than the venting on the structural part, then the rest is cosmetic.........


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> any recommendations for a slim fan thats 4pin PWM to replace these 3 pin loud stock fans?


Prolimatech USV12, they may be pricey (around $20)


----------



## Mariolillo

ASRock Z97 is listed on their webpage. M.2, HDMI-In, SATA Express.. almost makes me want to sell my Z87 hahaha.


----------



## Jimhans1

Do they say whether the M.2 is over a pcie x1 or x2 connection?? For full speed, it should be on an x2


----------



## Mariolillo

M.2 Gen2 x2. 10Gbps


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> ASRock Z97 is listed on their webpage. M.2, HDMI-In, SATA Express.. almost makes me want to sell my Z87 hahaha.


LOL! I know, I'm waiting to see how well the Z97 boards and chips review....kinda of tempted myself.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> LOL! I know, I'm waiting to see how well the Z97 boards and chips review....kinda of tempted myself.


Yeah man lol. It's just a matter of time..


----------



## joeaguirre0

One question regarding RVZ01 cooling potiential. Do you guys agree with THIS review on RVZ01 versus other mITX cases?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> One question regarding RVZ01 cooling potiential. Do you guys agree with THIS review on RVZ01 versus other mITX cases?


Having owned half of those cases, and some not in that test, I would honestly have to call BS, I know for fact that when I used the EXACT same hardware (not the same setup as their test, but the same system hardware I used in my setup) between my SG08 and the RVZ, the RVZ was considerably (5-9c at idle, and 18+c at load) hotter running. Of course, Bit-tech is known to write reviews based on the $ they were paid to do the review.


----------



## joeaguirre0

Oh ok. I figured as much. Just wanted to ask the guys with actual real-life experience with the cases to deny/confirm it. Now i know! Thanks!


----------



## Mariolillo

Got rubber mounts for the USV12 fans.



They did an awesome job dampening the noise caused by vibrations at high RPM's. At low RPM's the difference was hard to note, although it is there as well.

I owed you guys my impressions with the ITX30 after applying Arctic Silver 5.

The paste is thick and really good, it lowered my temps on idle and mild loads a few degrees, really good upgrade








However, I can't recommend it because at full load of the CPU it just doesn't performs well.

Temps


It stays in the 80c about two minutes after starting stress on the CPU. I don't know if it is because hot air is staying there and the 80mm fan is not powerful enough to help take it out. I could be wrong, since the USV12 fan on top goes full RPM, but still it gets too hot.

This is how I applied the paste just in case has something to do with it


It is a good cooler for light workloads and gaming, it definitely keeps it cool while gaming. It is also very silent. It is just not suitable for high laods, at least on this case (reviews throughout the internet put the cooler with better temperatures, around 70c-74c)
I may now just watch for an LP53 with a discount and get rid of this one


----------



## Cheese Cake

My setup runs pretty warm, I only do light gaming so it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## joeaguirre0

Why is there a heavy emphasis on CPU when GPU is more important? Especially when gaming. When I game, do encoding, or do some AutoCAD, the CPU jogs at a low load while the GPU, in gaming at least, is sprinting at a higher load. Wouldn't temps matter from a GPU perspective?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> Why is there a heavy emphasis on CPU when GPU is more important? Especially when gaming. When I game, do encoding, or do some AutoCAD, the CPU jogs at a low load while the GPU, in gaming at least, is sprinting at a higher load. Wouldn't temps matter from a GPU perspective?


In my reply, I WAS referring to temps for both the CPU and GPU.


----------



## joeaguirre0

I was just asking in general. Why is CPU placed as at a higher importance when it comes to gaming and/or using media. CPUs are always the first to be OCed as well. I usually do the opposite. OC my GPU then perhaps touch my CPU and finally RAM. Although now I just OC GPU to EVGA OCed standards.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> I was just asking in general. Why is CPU placed as at a higher importance when it comes to gaming and/or using media. CPUs are always the first to be OCed as well. I usually do the opposite. OC my GPU then perhaps touch my CPU and finally RAM. Although now I just OC GPU to EVGA OCed standards.


I think it's done like that since, without a GPU a system will still be functional, not the other way around, and not everybody will run a discrete GPU, but everybody will run a CPU.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I think it's done like that since, without a GPU a system will still be functional, not the other way around, and not everybody will run a discrete GPU, but everybody will run a CPU.


This. Plus, regarding specifically the RVZ01, GPU has been less of a challenge to figure out an optimal solution for the case vs CPU heatsink.


----------



## joeaguirre0

True, but I did mention in a gaming system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> specifically the RVZ01, GPU has been less of a challenge to figure out an optimal solution for the case vs CPU heatsink.


However, this is good news as a prospective buyer of the RVZ01. CPU has never been, nor ever will be, an issue with me regarding temperatures and speed. Most CPU OCs have been to boast with no practicality, at least for me.


----------



## noobee

Can someone compare the Milo ML07 to the Sugo SG05BB-LITE? Maybe compare pros/cons with each?

For e.g., cpu and gpu cooling. Maybe the SG05 does a better job with cpu cooling?

The SG05 has an option for liquid cooling but not the ML07? I like both cases for various reasons. Just wondering if there's features that make one a better choice (for me).


----------



## Vendari

You might be getting less than stellar temps with AS5 because it has quite a long curing time. have it cure first then try it again


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> Can someone compare the Milo ML07 to the Sugo SG05BB-LITE? Maybe compare pros/cons with each?
> 
> For e.g., cpu and gpu cooling. Maybe the SG05 does a better job with cpu cooling?
> 
> The SG05 has an option for liquid cooling but not the ML07? I like both cases for various reasons. Just wondering if there's features that make one a better choice (for me).


Hmmm, where to begin.
I have both (technically I have the RVZ01, but it is the same interior structure as the ML07), so let's start with the basics, in an air cooled system, the only benefit to the RVZ/ML07 is it can hold two additional 2.5" hdd/ssd. The RVZ/ML07 is a pain at times to fit an air cooler into for the cpu depending on the board layout, but the same applies to the SG05 also. Cpu cooler height limits are about the same 82-83mm. The RVZ/ML07 has a larger foot print and is much more expensive. If your going with an AIO cooler like the Seidon 120M or H50, you will have a hard time running the tubing in the RVZ/ML07, in the SG, the tubing is easy, but you lose native support for ALL hdd/odd, but it is still pretty easy to fit 2-3 2.5" drives in the case. As with all things mITX, there are always gonna be trade-offs regardless of the case you choose. I've decided to stick with my SG05 as my primary LAN rig, and relegated the RVZ to a bedroom HTPC running onboard graphics and using the riser card to mount my Ceton cable card adapter.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> You might be getting less than stellar temps with AS5 because it has quite a long curing time. have it cure first then try it again


Will do









--

Do you guys know why one of the cores in my CPU is around 8c lower than the rest, almost every time?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> Do you guys know why one of the cores in my CPU is around 8c lower than the rest, almost every time?


Welcome to the world of Haswell. As best as we can tell, one core resides in a different location on die than the others and has different thermal profile as such.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hmmm, where to begin.
> I have both (technically I have the RVZ01, but it is the same interior structure as the ML07), so let's start with the basics, in an air cooled system, the only benefit to the RVZ/ML07 is it can hold two additional 2.5" hdd/ssd. The RVZ/ML07 is a pain at times to fit an air cooler into for the cpu depending on the board layout, but the same applies to the SG05 also. Cpu cooler height limits are about the same 82-83mm. The RVZ/ML07 has a larger foot print and is much more expensive. If your going with an AIO cooler like the Seidon 120M or H50, you will have a hard time running the tubing in the RVZ/ML07, in the SG, the tubing is easy, but you lose native support for ALL hdd/odd, but it is still pretty easy to fit 2-3 2.5" drives in the case. As with all things mITX, there are always gonna be trade-offs regardless of the case you choose. I've decided to stick with my SG05 as my primary LAN rig, and relegated the RVZ to a bedroom HTPC running onboard graphics and using the riser card to mount my Ceton cable card adapter.


In terms of portability, which one do you find more efficient?
The slim tall rvz01, or the cube short sg05? I mean, yeah it may depend on the bag or how you bring it but just a general comparison in terms of portability.


----------



## Jimhans1

For portability, the SG05 takes the cake, it's hard to put into a written description exactly how compact it really is, but it is damn tiny, 3.2 liters smaller doesn't sound like much, but in transport, you can really see/feel it. I'm gonna work on mine to put a nice handle right on the top, just to make it more functional in that sense, but that's just a personal preference really. I wish that silverstone had made an SG05H like they did the SG04, would have been neat.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Welcome to the world of Haswell. As best as we can tell, one core resides in a different location on die than the others and has different thermal profile as such.


Thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> For portability, the SG05 takes the cake, it's hard to put into a written description exactly how compact it really is, but it is damn tiny, 3.2 liters smaller doesn't sound like much, but in transport, you can really see/feel it. I'm gonna work on mine to put a nice handle right on the top, just to make it more functional in that sense, but that's just a personal preference really. I wish that silverstone had made an SG05H like they did the SG04, would have been neat.


I see thanks a lot. I really like the "steam machine" concept of rvz01 or ml07 but I still really find it big.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> I see thanks a lot. I really like the "steam machine" concept of rvz01 or ml07 but I still really find it big.


As a system that is meant for the entertainment center, it's really about a perfect size compromise. But from a mobility standpoint, not so much. But as it's marketed as a console style case, it hits that mark great. If they had said LAN powerhouse, maybe not.


----------



## noobee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hmmm, where to begin.
> I have both (technically I have the RVZ01, but it is the same interior structure as the ML07), so let's start with the basics, in an air cooled system, the only benefit to the RVZ/ML07 is it can hold two additional 2.5" hdd/ssd. The RVZ/ML07 is a pain at times to fit an air cooler into for the cpu depending on the board layout, but the same applies to the SG05 also. Cpu cooler height limits are about the same 82-83mm. The RVZ/ML07 has a larger foot print and is much more expensive. If your going with an AIO cooler like the Seidon 120M or H50, you will have a hard time running the tubing in the RVZ/ML07, in the SG, the tubing is easy, but you lose native support for ALL hdd/odd, but it is still pretty easy to fit 2-3 2.5" drives in the case. As with all things mITX, there are always gonna be trade-offs regardless of the case you choose. I've decided to stick with my SG05 as my primary LAN rig, and relegated the RVZ to a bedroom HTPC running onboard graphics and using the riser card to mount my Ceton cable card adapter.


Thanks for your reply! It is appreciated! Also, the reply to jvill.







It's really interesting! I wasn't sure how similar the ML07 was to the RVZ01 but I have a good idea now.

The SG05 still remains my choice of itx cases and it's cheap so if something really good comes along, it's not a big investment.

I haven't decided yet whether to go with air or AIO but I want decent cooling and to avoid a noisy system. I have the option of the H50 or H60.

Although, I don't plan too many LAN trips, portability is a feature which I think is worth pursuing. I agree, it's too bad Silverstone didn't have a revision in which they add a handle to the case. It would be nice. I don't mind losing the optical/HDD rack. I was looking at options to mounting a SSD on the SG05 case floor.... maybe with velcro. I might have a 2nd SSD so I was reading the SG05 thread for ideas.








Haven't decided on whether to go with one 500GB or 2 250GB SSDs yet. I like how some of the configurations include mods to have SSDs attached to the side of the PSU or vertically mounted in some way or another. I don't think I'm that clever or innovative, though.









The fact the SG05 is that much smaller than the RVZ/ML07 definitely pushes me more in that direction. The slim/tall (steam?) style was appealing but the size and versatility (and price) of the SG05 sounds better.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> As a system that is meant for the entertainment center, it's really about a perfect size compromise. But from a mobility standpoint, not so much. But as it's marketed as a console style case, it hits that mark great. If they had said LAN powerhouse, maybe not.


Definitely. Makes perfect sense.
I have this thought because of how easily you can travel with a console. So I was thinking slim cases would be handy as well (but of course consoles have weaker hardware).


----------



## Vendari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> As a system that is meant for the entertainment center, it's really about a perfect size compromise. But from a mobility standpoint, not so much. But as it's marketed as a console style case, it hits that mark great. If they had said LAN powerhouse, maybe not.


hahahaha! XD that's a good one. By the way, is there a safe method for delidding? and can you mount an AIO ontop of a delidded CPU ?









Regarding the Sugo05, there's a more portable case out there but it's considerably smaller. The Coolermaster Elite 110 it was i think...


----------



## slayerrp

My parts have arrived, now i have to find time to assemble it all







(oh, the cpu is missing from the picture)



Specs :

Case: SilverStone RVZ01B
PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G
MB: ASRock B85M-ITX
CPU: Intel Pentium G3420
CPU Cooler: Stock
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical BLT2C4G3D1608ET3LX0CEU
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 EVO 250GB
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 750Ti 2GB GAMING


----------



## shutdo

Finished the built last week, first time building a PC. Couldn't wait for the release of z97 mini-itx boards and Haswell refresh cause I didn't have a computer to use...so I went for the 4670k and AsRock Z87E-ITX instead. I also did not include a hard drive and ODD since I have external storages and disc drives are useless to me anyways.
The build is not particularly tricky, the only complaints are: (1) when removing the PSU holder as you will need a long and thin screw driver which I didn't have; and (2) no matching screws for the GPU support which I had to use cable ties instead to secure it in place.

Case: Silverstone RVZ01
PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G
Motherboard: AsRock Z87E-ITX
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k
CPU cooler: Corsair Hydro H55 (with case slim fan)
RAM: Kingston HyperX 16GB (2 x 8GB) SDRAM DDR3 1600 XMP
GPU: Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce 3GB
SSD: Plextor 256GB M5S (owned)
Misc.: Corsair SP120 PWM high performance edition x2; Silverstone PP05-E short flexible cable set
OS: Windows 8.1 pro (free copy from Uni, haha)




I think the cable management can be better but still alright for a first time build and considering the compactness of the case








Haven't done any benchmarks yet, but temps are pretty decent








GPU slightly OCed to core: 980; mem: 1270.
idle: 30C ;BF4 Ultra 1920x1080 long gaming session: Max 56C
CPU no OC yet, have 1/4 tube of CLU but couldn't be bothered to apply it.
idle: 25-27C; Max: 48C

@ambient 12-15C

Overall I'm very happy with the case and the build despite the stock case fan is pretty noisy!
and I also don't know why the motherboard cannot recognise the fan speed of the sp120s (can still be controlled though)


----------



## Mariolillo

ML07 is listed on Newegg!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163256


----------



## Cheese Cake

It's cheaper too .____.


----------



## jhoff80

Presumably because unlike the RVZ01, it doesn't include fans?


----------



## HuLkY

Hello Guys, I'm really so eager to get a decent system in such a case, on my list the next items...

1- DC Ci5 from Intel, the improved TIM thing for the CPU with open multiplier.
2 - ITX Z97 - mostly the ASUS model.
3 - GTX780Ti card.

I went through the forums and found here a lot of builds are running their systems using the 450Watt GOLD Cer Silverstone PSU, is it enough for the 780Ti?! with intensive gaming sessions!? and if not, what is the alternative? specially the 600Watt Edition is not coming out anytime soon?

Thanks so much guys.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhoff80*
> 
> Presumably because unlike the RVZ01, it doesn't include fans?


Interesting and I thought the ML07 was going to be more expensive than the RVZ01 based on the CES videos.


----------



## Jimhans1

Went to Silverstone today, and yes ML07 is cheaper than RVZ, the ML does not come with any fans or filters, and it's in a plain brown box, not one of the full color boxes, that's what they chalked the savings up to was those changes.

On another note, they are planning to have a custom looped RVZ at computex, so stay posted on their Facebook page for photos of it in the next few weeks I was told. I'm curious to see how they do the fittings to make stuff fit. We were even talking about that at length today, so I'm very curious.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Went to Silverstone today, and yes ML07 is cheaper than RVZ, the ML does not come with any fans or filters, and it's in a plain brown box, not one of the full color boxes, that's what they chalked the savings up to was those changes.
> 
> *On another note, they are planning to have a custom looped RVZ at computex, so stay posted on their Facebook page for photos of it in the next few weeks I was told. I'm curious to see how they do the fittings to make stuff fit. We were even talking about that at length today, so I'm very curious*.


Cool that they confirmed this with you too. I posted this a few days ago that the rep Silverstone here on OCN told me the same thing, so it should be interesting to see how this build looks.

The ML07 sounds like a very confusing product. You get no fans or fan filters for $10 less than the RVZ01. The ML07 is the same amount of plastic as the RVZ01 so why would it be a more expensive product?


----------



## jhoff80

Huh, I didn't realize that it didn't have the filters too.


----------



## Jimhans1

The ML has aluminum in its build also, not just plastic, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Maganinja808

Hello! I'd like to be a club member haha!. I transferred most of my parts from my Bitfenix Prodigy build to this new case. The only new parts are the case itself and the SFX PSU.

Here is my *RVZ01 Build*:

*Case:* Silverstone Raven RVZ01 *NEW*
*PSU:* Silverstone 450w SFX PSU w/ 80+ Gold *NEW*
*Mobo:* Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
*CPU:* Intel I5-2500K (*Not overclocked*)
*GPU:* MSI GeForce GTX 660 Ti: Power Edition
*RAM:* Corsair XMS3 8GB (2 x 4GB)
*HDD:* Western Digital 2.5" 500GB
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H55 Quiet Edition w/ Scythe Slipstream Slim 120x12mm Fan (Pull).

The case came in and it had amazing packaging!


This is actually my first time using a SFX PSU. It's smaller than I imagined!








So I tried fitting the Corsair H55 onto the mobo but my tubing kept hitting the Asus mobo riser. I had the tubing start off right in front of the riser and then route it towards the GPU and back. Just like how everyone was recommending. But I guess for this particular mobo it doesn't work right. So I tried using the Samuel 17 and scythe slipstream fan on the mobo for now.

But unfortunately I had trouble with the screw for the radiator touching the back of the case and screwing up my system.


Thus, I tried messing with the H55 again. Fortunately I made it fit nicely by improvising and switching the orientation. I had to take out the two screws that were meant to fit on the pump and just used my own set of screws. This way the tubing won't have to be pushed on the original corsair screws. It was able to just freely lay there. I also had the tubes start on the GPU side which made routing the cables better without infringing on the Asus mobo riser.

The only problem I had was that a 25mm thick fan wouldn't fit and at this point I got too lazy to try the 15mm thick stock case fan. So I just slapped the 12mm scythe slipstream on the radiator for pull and that works okay. Getting about 30-33 degrees Celsius on idle so that isn't too bad.


Well that's my build and I enjoyed messing around with the case. I'll be trying to figure out ways to put in a 25mm thick fan or at least a 20mm (Yate Loon) for the radiator.


p.s. I would love any tips on what sort of fans would be great for the H55 radiator in a pull set-up. I know the scythe slipstream isn't good but since I already had one I figured I'll use it until I find a better slim fan.


----------



## bkoltai9

Hi everyone.

This is my first post. I've been following this thread for at least two weeks.

I have a specific question and I figured I'd introduce myself and my build too.

I'm putting together a gaming rig for my son. About a year ago we got a Asus G75 gaming laptop scratch 'n' dent from Newegg (Awesome deal!) for my kids to share. It turns out they don't share so well and now it's mostly my daughter's laptop and so I'm building my son a desktop, which will be my first build. I haven't thrown a lot of modern gaming at the G75 (i7-3630qm, gtx660m) but I have seen the limitations of the cpu trying to run Gamecube games on Dolphin. Searching for a solution, I learned about overclocking and attempted BCLK with no real success, and eventually gave up on the most intensive games. I decided a desktop would be better this round and set about designing one. I had vague notions about building a Steam Machine and I was inspired to try SFF by an nVidia advertisement for 750 Ti describing a <$600 Steam Machine.

My starting budget of $500 quickly changed to $750, and I'm trying my best at this point to hug $900. I still have a few undecided pieces where I'm waiting for one or another new part to come out, but they're quickly showing, like today's ML07 on Newegg. I've also invested far more time and energy into scouring the internet than I ever thought this process would entail and I decided to start purchasing so that I can finish buying and start building (My LP53 shipped from Korea on Monday). Hopefully I haven't put myself into a silly situation where I don't know if my stuff works after RMA period has passed, but I'm really craving i5-4690k as the crown jewel, and I'm hoping to tumble down Devil's Canyon without getting burnt









My build is designed with the following parameters and levels of importance.

1. Adequate Cooling - I burnt up the GTX8600m on my 2007 Macbook Pro playing emulated Final Fantasy IX (gpu had a known problem and the four year recall for problem cards had expired) and I then picked Asus G75 because of the dual vent cpu/gpu cooling system. Keeping my components stable and safe is a top priority.

2. SFF Size - Our family has been completely laptop oriented for many years. I like the idea of SFF being somewhat portable, although the system will probably by hooked to the living room TV for the most part. My initial build ideas using larger cases focused around GPU upgradeability through SLI, but honestly when the time comes that my video card is insufficient, I'll probably want to replace instead of add.

3. Sound - Everyone wants a quiet computer, right









4. Modest CPU overclock - Dolphin gets more accurate and more demanding with each iteration. I know that substantial OC is limited with this case and most everything else of it's size, but I'd like to have the juice if I need it. If I could score a sweet deal on an i5-4570, I might forego OC and maybe use Multi-core enhancement if I buy Z87 or Z97, but $20 < 4670k isn't worth it to me.

5. Low power - Hand in hand with cooling and sound. Mainly this factor affected my decision to pick GTX 750 Ti with Maxwell Performance/Watt and near $100 < GTX 760

The Build:

CPU: 4570, 4670k, or 4690k

Motherboard: Asrock Z97E-ITX or Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Wifi - I'm inclined toward Asrock, but with $20 Mail-in Rebate @ Newegg, Gigabyte's board seems attractive. Extra hackintosh compatibility is added bonus (I don't know if I'd ever go that route, but I do love that Apple software). I don't know if I'm going to fork up the $$$ for Windows and I wonder which Mobo has better Linux compatibility. I know Valve used Z87E-ITX in the 300 Steam Boxes. Apart from that, I'd love to hear your opinions.

Cooler: Thermolab LP53 en route from Korea. Thanks to you guys for turning me on to that one.

Memory: 2x4GB Ripjaws X 1866 CAS 8-9-9-24 (already arrived from Newegg)

Storage: 250GB Samsung 840 Evo (already ordered from Amazon) - I see steam OS requires 500 GB minimum for standard installation and I hesitated at this, but I'd rather leave the spinning disks alone, especially 3.5" over the PSU. Hopefully I'll figure out how to install Steam OS (if I go that route) on a smaller partition and while 250GB isn't huge, it's enough to have more than a handful of games installed at once, and they'll all run nice and fast.

GPU: Gigabyte GV-N75TWF2OC 1215Ghz OC GTX 750 Ti with Windforce cooler (already arrived from Newegg). I really wanted the EVGA ACX, but I read on and on about 750 Ti ACX and the awful non-PWM fan noise, especially at idle. Most reviews I could find of Gigabyte's GTX 750 Ti were critical of low factory OC, and said cooling and noise were not a problem. This newer model has better factory OC and hopefully it will be solid. Aside from the LP53, this was the first part I ordered, and RMA expiration is 6/10/14. If I'm still waiting for Devil's Canyon, maybe I can take it to a local computer shop to test it out. Any advice is welcome.

Case: RVZ01 or ML07 - I've seen the debate here about less ventilation on ML07 exterior and whether that will affect cooling performance, a clear deciding factor for me. With no fans, ML07 is more expensive. However, I'm not sure if I want the slim 15mm fans anyway. More on that below.

PSU: ST45SF-G or SX600-G - Surely that extra 150W could be useful, especially down the road with a more powerful GPU. Since the PP05-E cables will be included by default, the difference in price may be negligible. Of course, it hasn't been released yet either. If I recall, the ST45SF-G rev 1.0 had a noisy fan or something and wasn't a recommended product until 2.0. The semi-fanless design like ST30SF may turn out to be great or could be a dud. Interesting side-note, I think the Milo ML07 page lists SFX and SFX-L as compatible PSU form factors. Silverstone is also releasing SX500-LG, a 500W SFX-L PSU.

Fans: Noctua S12A-FLX or S12A-PWM - Okay, here I have a real question. Do I want PWM or voltage controlled case fans? The best I can figure it, these ITX mobos have a CPU header exclusively for cooler and a chassis header that can split out to all the case fans. Therefore, all the case fans need to be PWM or all of them need voltage control. Am I wrong? Searching the internet tells me that more and more builds are moving to PWM case fans. I've also read that some mobos have a 4-pin chassis header that isn't really PWM. I figured since RVZ01 has two slim 120mm 3-pin fans, I'd put them both to the GPU intake and buy a 25mm 120mm 3-pin for the CPU area. Now I learn ML07 has no included fans and that build might make more sense to use all three 25mm 120mm PWM fans. This was enough of a question for me to finally register on overclock.net and chime into the conversation, so please answer me, one and all. I've seen other brands besides Noctua recommended on this thread and elsewhere on the internet, but none stuck in my mind like the overwhelming chorus of Noctua. If you want to suggest other fans for PWM or voltage control, I'm all ears.

That just about does it for me.

Thanks all for reading. Looking forward to your replies and comments.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkoltai9*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> This is my first post.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been following this thread for at least two weeks.
> 
> I have a specific question and I figured I'd introduce myself and my build too.
> 
> I'm putting together a gaming rig for my son. About a year ago we got a Asus G75 gaming laptop scratch 'n' dent from Newegg (Awesome deal!) for my kids to share. It turns out they don't share so well and now it's mostly my daughter's laptop and so I'm building my son a desktop, which will be my first build. I haven't thrown a lot of modern gaming at the G75 (i7-3630qm, gtx660m) but I have seen the limitations of the cpu trying to run Gamecube games on Dolphin. Searching for a solution, I learned about overclocking and attempted BCLK with no real success, and eventually gave up on the most intensive games. I decided a desktop would be better this round and set about designing one. I had vague notions about building a Steam Machine and I was inspired to try SFF by an nVidia advertisement for 750 Ti describing a <$600 Steam Machine.
> 
> My starting budget of $500 quickly changed to $750, and I'm trying my best at this point to hug $900. I still have a few undecided pieces where I'm waiting for one or another new part to come out, but they're quickly showing, like today's ML07 on Newegg. I've also invested far more time and energy into scouring the internet than I ever thought this process would entail and I decided to start purchasing so that I can finish buying and start building (My LP53 shipped from Korea on Monday). Hopefully I haven't put myself into a silly situation where I don't know if my stuff works after RMA period has passed, but I'm really craving i5-4690k as the crown jewel, and I'm hoping to tumble down Devil's Canyon without getting burnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My build is designed with the following parameters and levels of importance.
> 
> 1. Adequate Cooling - I burnt up the GTX8600m on my 2007 Macbook Pro playing emulated Final Fantasy IX (gpu had a known problem and the four year recall for problem cards had expired) and I then picked Asus G75 because of the dual vent cpu/gpu cooling system. Keeping my components stable and safe is a top priority.
> 
> 2. SFF Size - Our family has been completely laptop oriented for many years. I like the idea of SFF being somewhat portable, although the system will probably by hooked to the living room TV for the most part. My initial build ideas using larger cases focused around GPU upgradeability through SLI, but honestly when the time comes that my video card is insufficient, I'll probably want to replace instead of add.
> 
> 3. Sound - Everyone wants a quiet computer, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Modest CPU overclock - Dolphin gets more accurate and more demanding with each iteration. I know that substantial OC is limited with this case and most everything else of it's size, but I'd like to have the juice if I need it. If I could score a sweet deal on an i5-4570, I might forego OC and maybe use Multi-core enhancement if I buy Z87 or Z97, but $20 < 4670k isn't worth it to me.
> 
> 5. Low power - Hand in hand with cooling and sound. Mainly this factor affected my decision to pick GTX 750 Ti with Maxwell Performance/Watt and near $100 < GTX 760
> 
> The Build:
> 
> CPU: 4570, 4670k, or 4690k
> 
> Motherboard: Asrock Z97E-ITX or Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Wifi - I'm inclined toward Asrock, but with $20 Mail-in Rebate @ Newegg, Gigabyte's board seems attractive. Extra hackintosh compatibility is added bonus (I don't know if I'd ever go that route, but I do love that Apple software). I don't know if I'm going to fork up the $$$ for Windows and I wonder which Mobo has better Linux compatibility. I know Valve used Z87E-ITX in the 300 Steam Boxes. Apart from that, I'd love to hear your opinions.
> 
> Cooler: Thermolab LP53 en route from Korea. Thanks to you guys for turning me on to that one.
> 
> Memory: 2x4GB Ripjaws X 1866 CAS 8-9-9-24 (already arrived from Newegg)
> 
> Storage: 250GB Samsung 840 Evo (already ordered from Amazon) - I see steam OS requires 500 GB minimum for standard installation and I hesitated at this, but I'd rather leave the spinning disks alone, especially 3.5" over the PSU. Hopefully I'll figure out how to install Steam OS (if I go that route) on a smaller partition and while 250GB isn't huge, it's enough to have more than a handful of games installed at once, and they'll all run nice and fast.
> 
> GPU: Gigabyte GV-N75TWF2OC 1215Ghz OC GTX 750 Ti with Windforce cooler (already arrived from Newegg). I really wanted the EVGA ACX, but I read on and on about 750 Ti ACX and the awful non-PWM fan noise, especially at idle. Most reviews I could find of Gigabyte's GTX 750 Ti were critical of low factory OC, and said cooling and noise were not a problem. This newer model has better factory OC and hopefully it will be solid. Aside from the LP53, this was the first part I ordered, and RMA expiration is 6/10/14. If I'm still waiting for Devil's Canyon, maybe I can take it to a local computer shop to test it out. Any advice is welcome.
> 
> Case: RVZ01 or ML07 - I've seen the debate here about less ventilation on ML07 exterior and whether that will affect cooling performance, a clear deciding factor for me. With no fans, ML07 is more expensive. However, I'm not sure if I want the slim 15mm fans anyway. More on that below.
> 
> PSU: ST45SF-G or SX600-G - Surely that extra 150W could be useful, especially down the road with a more powerful GPU. Since the PP05-E cables will be included by default, the difference in price may be negligible. Of course, it hasn't been released yet either. If I recall, the ST45SF-G rev 1.0 had a noisy fan or something and wasn't a recommended product until 2.0. The semi-fanless design like ST30SF may turn out to be great or could be a dud. Interesting side-note, I think the Milo ML07 page lists SFX and SFX-L as compatible PSU form factors. Silverstone is also releasing SX500-LG, a 500W SFX-L PSU.
> 
> Fans: Noctua S12A-FLX or S12A-PWM - Okay, here I have a real question. Do I want PWM or voltage controlled case fans? The best I can figure it, these ITX mobos have a CPU header exclusively for cooler and a chassis header that can split out to all the case fans. Therefore, all the case fans need to be PWM or all of them need voltage control. Am I wrong? Searching the internet tells me that more and more builds are moving to PWM case fans. I've also read that some mobos have a 4-pin chassis header that isn't really PWM. I figured since RVZ01 has two slim 120mm 3-pin fans, I'd put them both to the GPU intake and buy a 25mm 120mm 3-pin for the CPU area. Now I learn ML07 has no included fans and that build might make more sense to use all three 25mm 120mm PWM fans. This was enough of a question for me to finally register on overclock.net and chime into the conversation, so please answer me, one and all. I've seen other brands besides Noctua recommended on this thread and elsewhere on the internet, but none stuck in my mind like the overwhelming chorus of Noctua. If you want to suggest other fans for PWM or voltage control, I'm all ears.
> 
> That just about does it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for reading. Looking forward to your replies and comments.


First of all, welcome to the OCN.

And now, on to my thoughts and observations:

Linux support: toss up there, both ASRock and Gigabyte boards should be no problem, my Z77E-ITX ran perfect with Mint, Ubuntu, Debian, and Sabayon. And with Gigabyte being the manufacturer of boards for a company that uses an iteration of Linux (Apple uses Unix for OSX) there is usually no problems with them. That being said, I will always choose an ASRock board over one from Gigabyte, the lack of decent quality control the past few years has turned me away from *EVERYTHING* Gigabyte.

Cooling: Having had my hands on the ML07 today at Silverstone, I can tell you that the venting on the ML vs RVZ is a non-issue, there is still more venting on the exterior panels than on the interior structure, so they will cool/vent exactly the same.

Fans/headers: unless you have a Maximus VI Impact with both the CPU and OPT CPU headers, and every other board with just the CPU header, EVERY other 4-Pin header is voltage controlled. So unless you are going to use a 3-way or 4-way PWM splitter that is powered by the PSU and controlled by the CPU header, I would recommend standard 3-pin non-PWM fans. As to the make of fans, I loathe Noctua fans, personal preference on that. I do like the AP121 fans from Silverstone, but I say get whatever fans you think will work best for you. Side note about my personal thoughts on PWM vs Voltage control, the most noticeable and annoying thing for ME is hearing fans rev up and down in speed, it's distracting at best, so I always use standard fans personally.

PSU: Silverstone is sticking by the 600w being available most likely in August (but I'm still hoping for a mid-late June after Computex) since you said that you would like to OC the CPU but didn't mention if you would OC the GPU, I would say go for the 450w, it's more than capable of doing a pretty decent OC on the CPU with no issues, and with a 750Ti, you could probably bump that also pretty good. I've run the 450w V2 with a [email protected], and a 780Ti at stock with no problems. If you were thinking to put in an HD6990, or a GTX690, I'd say wait for the 600w. And remember, the 600w is coming with PP05-E STYLE cables, but they are not the exact set that the PP05-E is. It's basically gonna be the same set as the 450w Gold, but with the Black, Flat cables like the PP05-E

That's all I can think of at the moment, time for bed. Feel free to ask anything else if your curious.


----------



## HuLkY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> PSU: Silverstone is sticking by the 600w being available most likely in August (but I'm still hoping for a mid-late June after Computex) since you said that you would like to OC the CPU but didn't mention if you would OC the GPU, I would say go for the 450w, it's more than capable of doing a pretty decent OC on the CPU with no issues, and with a 750Ti, you could probably bump that also pretty good. I've run the 450w V2 with a [email protected], and a 780Ti at stock with no problems. If you were thinking to put in an HD6990, or a GTX690, I'd say wait for the 600w. And remember, the 600w is coming with PP05-E STYLE cables, but they are not the exact set that the PP05-E is. It's basically gonna be the same set as the 450w Gold, but with the Black, Flat cables like the PP05-E
> That's all I can think of at the moment, time for bed. Feel free to ask anything else if your curious.


i7 @ 4.8 + 780 Ti @ 450Watt GOLD , Sir, You're a Master







, that answer made my day, you rock \m/ .


----------



## scroeffie

can some one tel me whats the best cooler for 4670 cpu in the raven rvz01 case


----------



## slayerrp

Found time to build my system this morning and install the OS. (cables are still a bit of a mess, will do better job when i have my optical drive)



What i noticed, is that the system isn't as silent as i expected. First i turned down the cpu and case fan.
This made a bit of difference, when i listened closely, the psu seems to make a light rattling noise. (i have a v2.0 psu)

Any of you have the same problems ? (i have read about the noisy fan of the v1.0 PSU)


----------



## Jimhans1

Did you get ALL of the screws tightened down on the psu and psu cage?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HuLkY*
> 
> i7 @ 4.8 + 780 Ti @ 450Watt GOLD , Sir, You're a Master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , that answer made my day, you rock \m/ .


I wouldn't say master, the [email protected] will pull 250w max, and the i7 even @4.8 only needs 1.29v (it's a pretty good CPU







) looping prime95 w/7 threads and Unigine Valley 1.0, the Kill-a-watt meter was steady at 446w at the wall, lol.


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Did you get ALL of the screws tightened down on the psu and psu cage?


As far as i could see yeah, i will try to make a little video tonight when i'm back from work. To "show" the sound it makes


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The ML has aluminum in its build also, not just plastic, if I remember correctly.


Right
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> As far as i could see yeah, i will try to make a little video tonight when i'm back from work. To "show" the sound it makes


Have you checked the speed of your fans which could be the issue? I had one of my fans and the one on the cooler spinning like crazy even after I lowered the speed via bios.


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Right
> Have you checked the speed of your fans which could be the issue? I had one of my fans and the one on the cooler spinning like crazy even after I lowered the speed via bios.


When i go into my bios and set the chassisfan to silent, then they start to rattle. Guess not enough power or something.
Of course i also inplugged the chassisfans (connected to the fan splitter), no solution.


----------



## noobee

Maganinja808, did you leave the H55 outside the case? Just wondering if you tried to put it inside and if you had trouble like other owners of the case using liquid coolers. The hoses apparently wrinkle and I think that is the main issue with the case - at least, it is for me. Also, it doesn't sound as portable as I thought. Although, there is still a lot to like about it.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> When i go into my bios and set the chassisfan to silent, then they start to rattle. Guess not enough power or something.
> Of course i also inplugged the chassisfans (connected to the fan splitter), no solution.


I have a bad feeling it could be your intel fan/heatsink. Have you listened to the system with the top off to see if its causing the rattling? I had one sometime ago go bad due to its bearing and it sounded like it was rattling quite a bit.


----------



## bkoltai9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Went to Silverstone today, and yes ML07 is cheaper than RVZ, the ML does not come with any fans or filters, and it's in a plain brown box, not one of the full color boxes, that's what they chalked the savings up to was those changes.


I guess the cost of two extra fans adds $30 to the cost of ml07 to match rvz01, but what about fan filters? How many filters come with rvz01? It looks like they're priced around $10 apiece online.


----------



## Jimhans1

The RVZ comes with 3 magnetic 120mm fan filters. Otherwise known as air flow stranglers.


----------



## bkoltai9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The RVZ comes with 3 magnetic 120mm fan filters. Otherwise known as air flow stranglers.


Do you use the filters? Do they substantially reduce the cooling performance? Will high static pressure fans compensate for the reduction in intake airflow?


----------



## Ice Reign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The RVZ comes with 3 magnetic 120mm fan filters. Otherwise known as air flow stranglers.


LOL! An apt description. I've decided to leave these out of the build. I was simply blowing at them and putting my hand behind and the amount of air that gets through is pitiful. I would rather have to do dust maintenance more often than starve my fans the air the need.


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I have a bad feeling it could be your intel fan/heatsink. Have you listened to the system with the top off to see if its causing the rattling? I had one sometime ago go bad due to its bearing and it sounded like it was rattling quite a bit.


I even stuck my head in my case to listen (you should have seen my girlfirend )
Maybe i will build the psu out of the case and then listen specific to the PSU.

I already planned to replace the cpu fan, dunno with which cpu cooler yet. ( seen the Prolimatech Samuel 17, Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B, Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet, Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle and a few others )


----------



## scroeffie

can some one tel me whats the best cooler for 4670 cpu in the raven rvz01 case


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scroeffie*
> 
> can some one tel me whats the best cooler for 4670 cpu in the raven rvz01 case


Depends on what you see as "best" : Most Silent, Best Cooling performance, Best Price, Water or Air Cooling, What price range







Overclocking or no overclocking ?

Makes answering for everyone a lot easier


----------



## scroeffie

best cooling not water cooling air price doesnt matter no overcloking


----------



## noobee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> Depends on what you see as "best" : Most Silent, Best Cooling performance, Best Price, Water or Air Cooling, What price range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking or no overclocking ?
> 
> Makes answering for everyone a lot easier


What about answering them all?







That way, anyone who is thinking of getting a cpu would have some ideas?

How about this for simplicity:
A) OC* chip - e.g. i5-4670k*
B) non-k chip i5-4670 - therefore, overclocking not too relevant.

A) for silence - choices are?
for best cooling - air -?
for best cooling - liquid? -

B) ditto although probably don't need more expensive or high-level coolers
Some low-profile air coolers might be sufficient?


----------



## slayerrp

Thats why i came with the idea of making a list of what kinda setup everyone has, it's on the front page : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZkvyW2lTZ2c90tzw_jH4ieyLfq6iyhQzNrgI2CwNEcs/edit#gid=0

I still don't know which cpu cooler i want


----------



## Maganinja808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> Maganinja808, did you leave the H55 outside the case? Just wondering if you tried to put it inside and if you had trouble like other owners of the case using liquid coolers. The hoses apparently wrinkle and I think that is the main issue with the case - at least, it is for me. Also, it doesn't sound as portable as I thought. Although, there is still a lot to like about it.


The radiator and fan are inside the case. I had trouble trying to install it at first because it kept hitting the mobo riser but once I changed the orientation to what you see in the picture, it fit perfectly. In fact when I close the case, I don't have to apply pressure to lock it into place. It just slides right in.

No kinks to the tubes and the only thing it touches is the RAM. In fact the tubing actually sits on top of it. So I highly recommend low profile RAM sticks because anything taller than what I have may end up squeezing the tubes in between the fan and the RAM.

The case is quite portable actually. Very small and slim just like a console. Just a couple inches bigger in height and length.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> I even stuck my head in my case to listen (you should have seen my girlfirend )
> Maybe i will build the psu out of the case and then listen specific to the PSU.
> 
> I already planned to replace the cpu fan, dunno with which cpu cooler yet. ( seen the Prolimatech Samuel 17, Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B, Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet, Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle and a few others )


Yeah, if you have time also try some process of elimination on your components too that might help you find out what is making all that noise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> Thats why i came with the idea of making a list of what kinda setup everyone has, it's on the front page : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZkvyW2lTZ2c90tzw_jH4ieyLfq6iyhQzNrgI2CwNEcs/edit#gid=0
> 
> I still don't know which cpu cooler i want


That was a good idea.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkoltai9*
> 
> Do you use the filters? Do they substantially reduce the cooling performance? Will high static pressure fans compensate for the reduction in intake airflow?


No, I won't use them. Yes, they strangle the fans just like ALL filters, and they also increase the noise of the fans. No, high static fans do help marginally, but not enough.


----------



## scroeffie

so what is the best cooler for 4670 cpu not overklocking air cooler best tempratuur


----------



## Ricey20

what case fans do you guys recommend to replace the stock fans?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> what case fans do you guys recommend to replace the stock fans?


I use either Scythe GT AP-14s or Silverstone AP121s.


----------



## Ght10

I'm using-
Noctua NF-A15 PWM Fan - 140mm on the side panel
Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM Fan - 92mm on the CPU cooler
Noctua NF-S12A ULN Fan - 120mm x 2 under the gpu
Noiseblocker Black Silent Fan Pro PC P - 80mm for the psu:thumb:


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yeah, if you have time also try some process of elimination on your components too that might help you find out what is making all that noise.


The rattle seems to come more from the cpu fan then from the psu right now ?? So first i will get that one replaced with a Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. If the problems remains i will continue the search
according to http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/?compatible_with=scythe-cpu-cooler-scbsk2100 it should fit on my motherboard.


----------



## bkoltai9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> I'm using-
> Noctua NF-A15 PWM Fan - 140mm on the side panel
> Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM Fan - 92mm on the CPU cooler
> Noctua NF-S12A ULN Fan - 120mm x 2 under the gpu
> Noiseblocker Black Silent Fan Pro PC P - 80mm for the psu:thumb:


Does the side panel have mounting points for 140mm fan? I thought this case was limited to 120mm fans. Also, aren't you the one who installed the thermolab lp53? Was the stock fan with that cooler no good?

I was just looking at Noctua's page where they compare S12A, P12, and F12. I've been reading up on fan filters after Jimhans recommendation to ditch them. I probably won't decide whether to use them or not until I try them out, but in case I keep them, I wonder if P12 or F12 would work better. Do you guys have any experience with them?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> I'm using-
> Noctua NF-A15 PWM Fan - 140mm on the side panel
> Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM Fan - 92mm on the CPU cooler
> Noctua NF-S12A ULN Fan - 120mm x 2 under the gpu
> Noiseblocker Black Silent Fan Pro PC P - 80mm for the psu:thumb:


How's the noise? Can you hear anything at normal browsing level? How did you mount the 92mm fan to LP53?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> No, I won't use them. Yes, they strangle the fans just like ALL filters, and they also increase the noise of the fans. No, high static fans do help marginally, but not enough.


Is it very hard to remove the internal dust build up after a couple years? What do you recommend?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> The rattle seems to come more from the cpu fan then from the psu right now ?? So first i will get that one replaced with a Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. If the problems remains i will continue the search
> according to http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/?compatible_with=scythe-cpu-cooler-scbsk2100 it should fit on my motherboard.


Yeah those intel coolers are pure garbage and are meant for temp use in my experience. They just make too much noise and get worse with age.


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yeah those intel coolers are pure garbage and are meant for temp use in my experience. They just make too much noise and get worse with age.


And i think i will also turn the fan around so it sucks air from bottom to top instead of blowing cool air onto the cpu. Because air is also blown into the case through the bottom fans. Or do you guys think i should leave it as it is, so a lot of air is blown into the case and leaves through the vent holes.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkoltai9*
> 
> Does the side panel have mounting points for 140mm fan? I thought this case was limited to 120mm fans. Also, aren't you the one who installed the thermolab lp53? Was the stock fan with that cooler no good?
> 
> I was just looking at Noctua's page where they compare S12A, P12, and F12. I've been reading up on fan filters after Jimhans recommendation to ditch them. I probably won't decide whether to use them or not until I try them out, but in case I keep them, I wonder if P12 or F12 would work better. Do you guys have any experience with them?


No the noctua fan has 120mm mounting holes



The stock fan was good but not very quite over 1500rpm so I fitted the 92mm noctua


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> How's the noise? Can you hear anything at normal browsing level? How did you mount the 92mm fan to LP53?


With the noctua's fitted it's a different system







I thought the apaches was quite but this is now in another league








I've not done much testing cos I had to rma my m/b (faulty ram slot) on Thursday, new one should arrive on Monday








As you all know it's a pita to remove the motherboard from this case, so did a small mod to help with this
(Only do this mod if your happy with your m/b as hole placement will vary)



I drilled 4 16mm holes and fitted rubber grommet's so it's easy access to the cooler screws:thumb:

I made some small mounts



I've also ordered a Noctua NH-L9i CPU Cooler so I will do some comparison's soon now it will be easy to fit a new cooler


----------



## bait

So, I'm looking for a slim fan to fit on the side panel over the NH-L12 in place of the stock case fan. Looks like the only decent options are the Prolimatech USV 12 (or 14?...it has the 120mm mounting holes), or the Noctua NF-A9x14. Of the three, it looks like the Noctua has the highest static pressure...and it happens to be the smallest at 92mm. I would have to mount it to the heatsink somehow, as I'm not sure how I would mount it to the side panel of the case.

As for the USV 12 or 14...they cost the same, and are both mountable on the side panel. Is there any downside to a 140mm over a 120mm?

Suggestions/other options?


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bait*
> 
> So, I'm looking for a slim fan to fit on the side panel over the NH-L12 in place of the stock case fan. Looks like the only decent options are the Prolimatech USV 12 (or 14?...it has the 120mm mounting holes), or the Noctua NF-A9x14. Of the three, it looks like the Noctua has the highest static pressure...and it happens to be the smallest at 92mm. I would have to mount it to the heatsink somehow, as I'm not sure how I would mount it to the side panel of the case.
> 
> As for the USV 12 or 14...they cost the same, and are both mountable on the side panel. Is there any downside to a 140mm over a 120mm?
> 
> Suggestions/other options?


You could look at one of these (Thermalright TY 14013R - 140 mm) I've got one but the noctua's are quieter, only cos it's 25mm to 14mm and I had the extra space above the cooler


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Is it very hard to remove the internal dust build up after a *couple years*? What do you recommend?


My recommendation is to blow out the computer way more often then every couple of years. Routine maintenance times will vary based on several variables. How dusty/dirty the environment the PC is used in is the most important one though. Whether the system has filters or not, the maintenance schedule should not be more than 2-3 months IMHO.
I've found, in my systems, that with fan filters, the maintenance schedule is usually around 1 month, without them, 2-3. The reason is, the filters get clogged, which then completely shuts off airflow even worse obviously than just the filter by itself.

The best way I've found to clean out a PC is to use either an air compressor to blow it out, or to use canned air. Some folks swear by the Data Vac, but I've not used one, I have a compressor that works great.


----------



## bkoltai9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> No the noctua fan has 120mm mounting


Where the case vent is designed for 120mm, does a 140mm with 120mm mounts need to run at higher rpm like a 120mm fan?


----------



## joeaguirre0

Hey guys,

The ML07 appears to have a plastic case design (according to 2014 CES by Silverstone) and thus they said it's the reason why it's cheaper. I've heard that the ML07 doesn't come with case fans and such. Does anyone actually own ML07 and can give us a definite answer regarding the specific differences? I've sent Silverstone an e-mail so I suppose I'll know shortly.

Also, are the RVZ01 case fans that inefficient that they require after-market replacements? Or are they just noisy?

More importantly, should I wait for the 600w SFX PSU before I start my build? I don't know the release date. I've searched and people have said its Q2 2014. Does anyone have a definite month? Just wondering!

Thanks!


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkoltai9*
> 
> Where the case vent is designed for 120mm, does a 140mm with 120mm mounts need to run at higher rpm like a 120mm fan?


It depends on the fan but I've found no it doesn't, my noctua runs between 300-1200rpm and it's very quite:thumb:


----------



## bkoltai9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> It depends on the fan but I've found no it doesn't, my noctua runs between 300-1200rpm and it's very quite:thumb:


Are you running NF-A15 by PWM from CPU header or voltage controlled from a chassis header?

From what I could find online, s12A has slightly lower noise and lower static pressure than A15. I would be using it the same as you directly over the lp53 cooler and it seems the extra static pressure would be useful, no? If I have A15 on the same chassis header with the two included silverstone fans over gpu, can they all be adjusted together by voltage control from a gigabyte or asrock z97 itx mobo?


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkoltai9*
> 
> Are you running NF-A15 by PWM from CPU header or voltage controlled from a chassis header?
> 
> From what I could find online, s12A has slightly lower noise and lower static pressure than A15. I would be using it the same as you directly over the lp53 cooler and it seems the extra static pressure would be useful, no? If I have A15 on the same chassis header with the two included silverstone fans over gpu, can they all be adjusted together by voltage control from a gigabyte or asrock z97 itx mobo?


I'm runing off the chassis header, as we know that this case likes "positive pressure" but it's a fine line between + pressure, noise & lower temps!
I've found that runing the case fans at full speed compared to half only lowers temps by 2-5c but the noise triples - so if your CPU temps are in thermal limits - lower noise is key for me


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> The ML07 appears to have a plastic case design (according to 2014 CES by Silverstone) and thus they said it's the reason why it's cheaper. I've heard that the ML07 doesn't come with case fans and such. Does anyone actually own ML07 and can give us a definite answer regarding the specific differences? I've sent Silverstone an e-mail so I suppose I'll know shortly.
> 
> Also, are the RVZ01 case fans that inefficient that they require after-market replacements? Or are they just noisy?
> 
> More importantly, should I wait for the 600w SFX PSU before I start my build? I don't know the release date. I've searched and people have said its Q2 2014. Does anyone have a definite month? Just wondering!
> 
> Thanks!


From what I've read they do their job but they are a bit noisy for some. Sound is subjective though of course. If you want to be more future proof then I'd wait for the 600w, but I haven't heard any more news about the release.


----------



## bkoltai9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> I'm runing off the chassis header, as we know that this case likes "positive pressure" but it's a fine line between + pressure, noise & lower temps!
> I've found that runing the case fans at full speed compared to half only lowers temps by 2-5c but the noise triples - so if your CPU temps are in thermal limits - lower noise is key for me


Sorry for sounding like a newbie, but I am one









Does voltage regulated mean you can only run chassis fans full speed or half speed? Do you set a temperature threshold, above which the fans ramp up to noisy full speed?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> The ML07 appears to have a plastic case design (according to 2014 CES by Silverstone) and thus they said it's the reason why it's cheaper. I've heard that the ML07 doesn't come with case fans and such. Does anyone actually own ML07 and can give us a definite answer regarding the specific differences? I've sent Silverstone an e-mail so I suppose I'll know shortly.
> 
> Also, are the RVZ01 case fans that inefficient that they require after-market replacements? Or are they just noisy?
> 
> More importantly, should I wait for the 600w SFX PSU before I start my build? I don't know the release date. I've searched and people have said its Q2 2014. Does anyone have a definite month? Just wondering!
> 
> Thanks!


It's true man, the ML07 doesn't come with the fan filters or 2 slim fans. It's already been confirmed on here by Jim who saw the actual retail box and everything that came in it. I think it is kind of a bummer because the ML07 isn't any better material wise than the RVZ01. I could understand if the front panel was aluminum to make a trade off on the fans and filters, but that isn't the case here.

The 600W is being rumored for August release, so if you can wait another 3 months is up to you. Are you looking to overclock?


----------



## HiTechPixel

How much room is there for after-market fans in the two slots by the GPU and the one slot by the CPU? Thinking of using a H75 as a CPU cooler a long with either 3x/4x 120mm fans depending on how thick they can be and whatnot. Will be using a dual-slot GPU. Do 25mm fit? Or will I have to go slim version?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> I'm runing off the chassis header, as we know that this case likes "positive pressure" but it's a fine line between + pressure, noise & lower temps!
> I've found that runing the case fans at full speed compared to half only lowers temps by 2-5c but the noise triples - so if your CPU temps are in thermal limits - lower noise is key for me


Couldn't you set the original LP53 in PWM to never to above 1500 RPM for low noise? Or was that too high temps?

How well do the S12A ULN keep your GPU cool when gaming?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> How much room is there for after-market fans in the two slots by the GPU and the one slot by the CPU? Thinking of using a H75 as a CPU cooler a long with either 3x/4x 120mm fans depending on how thick they can be and whatnot. Will be using a dual-slot GPU. Do 25mm fit? Or will I have to go slim version?


Under GPU you can use 2x 25mm with full size GPU. CPU can only use 25mm if using a very low profile cpu cooler such as ThermoLab LP53. Total height there is like 86mm.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Under GPU you can use 2x 25mm with full size GPU. CPU can only use 25mm if using a very low profile cpu cooler such as ThermoLab LP53. Total height there is like 86mm.


Seems like I can go with 25mm everywhere. Awesome!


----------



## joeaguirre0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> It's true man, the ML07 doesn't come with the fan filters or 2 slim fans. It's already been confirmed on here by Jim who saw the actual retail box and everything that came in it. I think it is kind of a bummer because the ML07 isn't any better material wise than the RVZ01. I could understand if the front panel was aluminum to make a trade off on the fans and filters, but that isn't the case here.
> 
> The 600W is being rumored for August release, so if you can wait another 3 months is up to you. Are you looking to overclock?


I don't plan on OCing the CPU, its i5-4690S with a H97 motherboard, but I may overclock the GPU. I know PCPartPicker said I'll only use about 360 watts but I plan to upgrade my GPU to something like a GTX 780 or above later on. I don't know if a 450 watt PSU can handle it.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkoltai9*
> 
> Sorry for sounding like a newbie, but I am one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does voltage regulated mean you can only run chassis fans full speed or half speed? Do you set a temperature threshold, above which the fans ramp up to noisy full speed?


Chassis fan headers are still controlled by temperature's of the CPU, so your fans will still vary in speed
(But not as smooth as PWM) in basic terms
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Couldn't you set the original LP53 in PWM to never to above 1500 RPM for low noise? Or was that too high temps?
> 
> How well do the S12A ULN keep your GPU cool when gaming?


They are still as good as the apache's but not as noisy (the apache's are quite anyway-if you know what I mean)

Had a bit of time today - to do list- fit new fan in psu - tidy up wiring - whilst I wait for my replacement m/b
Should arrive tomorrow







also I've ordered a NH-L9i to try





Now with the noctua's in before the m/b packed in, was so quite you could not hear it at idle
So this week we can do some testing (thermolab vs NH-l9i vs Prolimatech Samuel 17 Cooler
Also today I made a small mod so you don't have to remove the m/b to fit a new cooler



16mm holes with rubber grommets fitted


----------



## GunSkillet

Anyone know if the Silverstone 450W would be able to handle a 4770k with a 780ti? Was hoping to do slight CPU overclock, maybe 4.2Ghz.

Edit:
Just found a company that sells prebuilt itx systems with Titans and 4770k, and they do overclock, and they also use 450w Silverstone PSUs, so I'm just going to assume it works, unless someone has experience otherwise.

Here is their site if anyone is interested http://www.falcon-nw.com/desktops/tiki


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> I don't plan on OCing the CPU, its i5-4690S with a H97 motherboard, but I may overclock the GPU. I know PCPartPicker said I'll only use about 360 watts but I plan to upgrade my GPU to something like a GTX 780 or above later on. I don't know if a 450 watt PSU can handle it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> Anyone know if the Silverstone 450W would be able to handle a 4770k with a 780ti? Was hoping to do slight CPU overclock, maybe 4.2Ghz.
> 
> Edit:
> Just found a company that sells prebuilt itx systems with Titans and 4770k, and they do overclock, and they also use 450w Silverstone PSUs, so I'm just going to assume it works, unless someone has experience otherwise.
> 
> Here is their site if anyone is interested http://www.falcon-nw.com/desktops/tiki


Yes, the 450w will do a 780Ti and a CPU with a CPU OC, the Ti will pull more power than the Titan in certain situations though. If the CPU isn't OC much or any, then GPU OC will obviously be easier. In my system, it had enough power with the 450 to take my 3770k to 4.8ghz/1.29v and still run my 780Ti at the "superclocked" settings FWIW.


----------



## joeaguirre0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I wouldn't say master, the [email protected] will pull 250w max, and the i7 even @4.8 only needs 1.29v (it's a pretty good CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) looping prime95 w/7 threads and Unigine Valley 1.0, the Kill-a-watt meter was steady at 446w at the wall, lol.


LOL Jim. You beat me to it. I was going to repost what you've said a few pages ago.


----------



## Ricey20

Okay, this may be a stupid question but how the heck do you eject a dvd that auto loads at boot (ie memtest) without having to mess with boot priorities?

Edit: It doesn't even have a manual eject hole. Had to power up the pc with the case opened and drive connected so i could press the button, kinda annoying.


----------



## Cordae

I'm considering moving my build to a RVZ01 or ML07, switching to a smaller mobo and maybe adding some watercooling. I've seen the all-in-one coolers on the CPUs in these cases, but are there any examples of getting the GPU into a loop with these cases? I'm fairly new to watercooling but I'd like to give it a shot with this case - just get as much in that tiny thing as possible.


----------



## Cheese Cake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cordae*
> 
> I'm considering moving my build to a RVZ01 or ML07, switching to a smaller mobo and maybe adding some watercooling. I've seen the all-in-one coolers on the CPUs in these cases, but are there any examples of getting the GPU into a loop with these cases? I'm fairly new to watercooling but I'd like to give it a shot with this case - just get as much in that tiny thing as possible.


It would be impossible to add a AIO on a GPU, see'ing how tight the fan hole mount is to the GPU area.


----------



## Cordae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheese Cake*
> 
> It would be impossible to add a AIO on a GPU, see'ing how tight the fan hole mount is to the GPU area.


How about custom loops? The manual seems to imply it's possible to fit a DIY loop with the GPU included, but I haven't found seen any examples of such a build yet - maybe I just haven't dug deep enough.


----------



## Cheese Cake

For a custom loop it's possible. What the others said that Silverstone will be showing off their watercooled RV01 at Computex, the only way I can think of it working is using acrylic tubing.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cordae*
> 
> How about custom loops? The manual seems to imply it's possible to fit a DIY loop with the GPU included, but I haven't found seen any examples of such a build yet - maybe I just haven't dug deep enough.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheese Cake*
> 
> For a custom loop it's possible. What the others said that Silverstone will be showing off their watercooled RV01 at Computex, the only way I can think of it working is using acrylic tubing.


I was at silverstone last week talking about this with them. I've tried with 4 different rads, and 8 different GPU blocks, the problem isn't fitting a rad and a GPU with a block, the problem is getting FITTINGS onto the block and rad. The block ports are interfering with the rad.


----------



## scroeffie

wil this work inside the raven case

http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/344809/lite-on-dl-8atsh-zwart.html


----------



## Cheese Cake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I was at silverstone last week talking about this with them. I've tried with 4 different rads, and 8 different GPU blocks, the problem isn't fitting a rad and a GPU with a block, the problem is getting FITTINGS onto the block and rad. The block ports are interfering with the rad.


I've thought about that also, the spacing inside the case is just too tight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scroeffie*
> 
> wil this work inside the raven case
> 
> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/344809/lite-on-dl-8atsh-zwart.html


Yes it will work


----------



## joeaguirre0

Does anyone own a reference 'blower' GTX card on the RVZ01/ML07? What about EVGA's ACX version?

I know the reference 'blower' cards are better in SLI or SFF settings. It's because it blows out the hot air through its exhaust outside the case rather than using an aftermarket cooler, like EVGA's ACX, which just throws the hot air around the case.

I wasn't sure if I should grab the reference 'blower' or not. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Ricey20

From what I've read the ACX is fine because the case is designed for positive pressure. All the fans are intakes which forces the air out of the case and the ACX generally cools better than stock if hot spots aren't an issue.


----------



## DaSaint79

Oh snap, ML07 is avail on Newegg. Ordering nao, now I have to figure out what's the best graphics card for the buck, 780?


----------



## scroeffie

my case came in today i made a mistake a full size powersupply wont fit dam i have to by a small one but they are expensive and low power
but the case lookes very cheap i like the desight but it feels cheap when iam done wil post some pics


----------



## scroeffie

Silverstone SST-ST45SF (450W) 77 euro is the biggest rip off for a 450 watt powersply
is 450watt good for i5 4670 amd290 1tbhdd 3fans muscle cpu cooler and liteon dvd drive


----------



## scroeffie

is there an alternative silverstone brand is to expensive i mean when the 600 watt comes out how much wil it be 120 euros ??? rip off


----------



## slayerrp

Small PSU's are a bit more expensive then normal sizes, but the silverstone 450w psu works just fine.
If you have opened the google docs link on the first page you can see what's everyone got running with the 450watt psu.

And if you have read the post of Jimhans1, he is running a 3770k to 4.8ghz/1.29v and a 780Ti at the "superclocked" settings without any problems.

So your system shouldn't be a problem .







But if you are not sure, then wait for the 600w version

p.s. steambox uses the same psu : http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Steam+Machine+Teardown/20473


----------



## scroeffie

but how is that possible i have read online that the amd 290 draws max 386 watt not oc so that leaves 70 watt for the cpu hardrive dvd drive 3 fans ? i dont want to have any problems whyle playing a game on max setting
than sundely the psu shuts down or burns etc do i buy the 450 watt now or wait for the 600 watt i wil not oc never


----------



## scroeffie

the new silverstone 600watt sfx is 97 euros BS 97 euros rip off
http://nl.hardware.info/productinfo/166752/silverstone-sfx-st60f-ps-600w


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scroeffie*
> 
> but how is that possible i have read online that the amd 290 draws max 386 watt not oc so that leaves 70 watt for the cpu hardrive dvd drive 3 fans ? i dont want to have any problems whyle playing a game on max setting
> than sundely the psu shuts down or burns etc do i buy the 450 watt now or wait for the 600 watt i wil not oc never


Then get the 450w OR get a decent card that has better power management. You went small form factor, higher pricing in parts because it is a niche market is part of the game, hell, my mITX motherboard costs more than more than most full size ATX boards. You want power and small, that comes at a cost.

And since we have folks running a 290x with the 450w psu, I think it will be ok


----------



## scroeffie

is there any other brand that makes sfx psu's


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scroeffie*
> 
> the new silverstone 600watt sfx is 97 euros BS 97 euros rip off
> http://nl.hardware.info/productinfo/166752/silverstone-sfx-st60f-ps-600w


Sounds like the same price for the SilverStone SFX ST45SF-G 450W to me.... Looks like a great deal! Now i wonder how much the ST45sG price drop will be. You have to pay to play when it comes to ITX. Welcome to our world








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scroeffie*
> 
> but how is that possible i have read online that the amd 290 draws max 386 watt not oc so that leaves 70 watt for the cpu hardrive dvd drive 3 fans ? i dont want to have any problems whyle playing a game on max setting
> than sundely the psu shuts down or burns etc do i buy the 450 watt now or wait for the 600 watt i wil not oc never


The ST45SG is a really stout PSU on its own right, and rated higher then it is marketed, If you plan to overclock BOTH the CPU and GPU i recommend waiting on the new SX600G from Silverstone, however if you're ok with just a CPU overclock and a stock GPU then the ST45SFG will be fine

I'm personally running a GTX 780Ti (Stock) and an i7 4770k @ 4.2ghz with a custom water-cooled loop with ease, an R9 290X will be ok


----------



## Ice Reign

Size and Power have always co-related to cost in this market. You want it smaller? Prepare to pay more. You want more power? Prepare to pay more. You want it smaller AND more powerful? Prepare to pay even more. Cramming more power into an existing box, or even comparable power into a smaller box comes with an attached cost. The components cost more so therefore the total cost will too. If you don't want to build SFF, then you won't pay that premium.

As Jim said, he's run an i7 and a 780Ti (all be it at the limit) but he's provided this information repeatedly. If your card draws that much power you have two choices. Wait for the 600W or switch your card, but either way expect to pay the "SFF tax".

To your last post (of many, many multi posts) Other SFX PSUs exist but at the 450W level I know of no other personally. Also some companies will say "SFX" when really the dimensions are not TRUE to the SFX form factor.

To echo Hyp36rmax, the ST45SG is rather stout and simply because its rated for 450W doesn't mean it can't run slightly higher at times. It is simply what the manufacturer is willing to certify and warranty the PSU for.


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scroeffie*
> 
> the new silverstone 600watt sfx is 97 euros BS 97 euros rip off
> http://nl.hardware.info/productinfo/166752/silverstone-sfx-st60f-ps-600w


I guess it will be even more expensive, because the modulair 450w version is around 105 euro's









But a good quality psu costs a bit more money, money i will happenly spend. Because if you kill your whole pc with a cheap psu, in the end it will be a very expensive psu


----------



## Jimhans1

Folks don't realize quality isn't cheap. I've seen hundreds of folks come in to my store and say "what's the cheapest psu you have"? And they are needing to power a not so cheap system. My reply to them is, why, when you spent all that money on good hardware, do you want to go cheap on the one part, that if it goes bad, CAN AND WILL kill other parts in its demise! So STUPID!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Folks don't realize quality isn't cheap. I've seen hundreds of folks come in to my store and say "what's the cheapest psu you have"? And they are needing to power a not so cheap system. My reply to them is, why, when you spent all that money on good hardware, do you want to go cheap on the one part, that if it goes bad, CAN AND WILL kill other parts in its demise! So STUPID!


People never realize that the PSU is the heart of the PC which powers the whole damn thing. All it takes is for the PSU to have a heart attack and it can take out more than just the PSU, you can also fry your components in the process. I never understood that with people when building systems. You can skimp a little on other components, but I'd never do that on a PSU considering the power going through it and what it needs to power.

I don't want to be rude here, but if people would take the time to read through this thread, a lot of us are using this PSU to power some power hungry systems. Once the 600W releases, I'll be all over that. I don't think I can see myself going back to a regular ATX PSU as the SFX saves a lot of space.


----------



## Vendari

I agree, whenever people ask me to build them systems, I always tell my clients that the 3 most important components are the CPU, PSU and the MoBo. Cut costs on the RAM, GPU, Storage and the case but never the 3. You always want to have a system that's reliable, upgradable and resalable. I've seen supposed "overclockers" who use power supplies like Driving Force or trhe ones that come with CoreElite cases.... *shudder*


----------



## brandino

Hey dudes. What do you think...

Swapping from the RV01 to the ML07. Finally going to add an aftermarket CPU cooler to see what I can overclock my Athlon X4 760K up to. Also have a Gigabyte R9 270X Windforce that's been running cool enough with the case vertical having just one stock fan on it. It's going in a cabinet eventually though, and this thing gets whinny when it gets hot.

Going with a Noctua NH-L12 and swapping the top NF-F12 for a NF-A15. Using that F12 and buying a second to go under the GPU. Should I do this, or forgo the A15 and use F12s all around?

Definitely want to stay as quiet as possible, but still crank things up. Thanks! And here's my build.

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Absent/saved/3IfS


----------



## ahill101

Add me please.

Silverstone RVZ01
Asus Maximus VI Impact
Intel Core i7-4770k
Team 8GB DDR3 2133
Silverstone ST45SF-G Modular 450W
EVGA GTX 780ti Superclocked w/ACX Cooler
Thermalright AXP-100 w/Noctua NF-F12 PWM
Seagate 1TB 7200 RPM HDD 3.5"
Hitachi 500GB 7200 RPM HDD 2.5"
Samsung 840 120GB SSD


----------



## joeaguirre0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> From what I've read the ACX is fine because the case is designed for positive pressure. All the fans are intakes which forces the air out of the case and the ACX generally cools better than stock if hot spots aren't an issue.


I know ACX would work because majority of the RVZ01 owners use it. However, I'm willing to bet that if they stuck to the reference 'blower' card that the heat within the case would be lower than an ACX, at the expense of the card getting a bit hotter.

I didn't hear anything about the positive pressure setup on the RVZ01. I do hope it plays a significant role in making the ACX or other aftermarket coolers more viable in SFF cases. If you got to EVGA forums they usually recommend reference 'blower' over ACX for their SFF cases such as Hadron, which is larger than RVZ01.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> I know ACX would work because majority of the RVZ01 owners use it. However, I'm willing to bet that if they stuck to the reference 'blower' card that the heat within the case would be lower than an ACX, at the expense of the card getting a bit hotter.
> 
> I didn't hear anything about the positive pressure setup on the RVZ01. I do hope it plays a significant role in making the ACX or other aftermarket coolers more viable in SFF cases. If you got to EVGA forums they usually recommend reference 'blower' over ACX for their SFF cases such as Hadron, which is larger than RVZ01.


Yea the RVZ01 was designed for positive pressure. The difference with the Hadron is that the only fans it has is the 2 top and they are defaulted to be used as exhaust (that's why there's so many vents in the case). I would suspect the GPU area would have a bad hotspot with no active cooling near it and it's really close to the PSU. Here's a review from bit-tech who reviewed both and it shows the cooling performance of the RVZ01, which is amazing for a case of this size. http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/05/13/silverstone-raven-rvz01-review/3


----------



## Vendari

I think that's because the Hadron does not isolate the GPU from the other components like the RVZ01 does. So a blower type cooler would be best as it shoots almost all the hot air out of the case. But in the RVZ01, the gpu riser and bracket more or less isolate your GPU from the rest of the components save for the 2 2.5 drives and the slot loading optical.


----------



## joeaguirre0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> Yea the RVZ01 was designed for positive pressure. The difference with the Hadron is that the only fans it has is the 2 top and they are defaulted to be used as exhaust (that's why there's so many vents in the case). I would suspect the GPU area would have a bad hotspot with no active cooling near it and it's really close to the PSU. Here's a review from bit-tech who reviewed both and it shows the cooling performance of the RVZ01, which is amazing for a case of this size. http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/05/13/silverstone-raven-rvz01-review/3


I saw this and a few reviews already. One of the RVZ01 owners called it out as crap so I don't trust reviews, only reflections from actual owners. I've been keeping touch with three owners and they seemed to not have an issue with after-market coolers. I was just curious if other owners from the thread agreed.


----------



## DaSaint79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahill101*
> 
> Add me please.
> 
> Silverstone RVZ01
> Asus Maximus VI Impact
> Intel Core i7-4770k
> Team 8GB DDR3 2133
> Silverstone ST45SF-G Modular 450W
> EVGA GTX 780ti Superclocked w/ACX Cooler
> Thermalright AXP-100 w/Noctua NF-F12 PWM
> Seagate 1TB 7200 RPM HDD 3.5"
> Hitachi 500GB 7200 RPM HDD 2.5"
> Samsung 840 120GB SSD


Total price of your build? Performance/Temps/Lessons learned?


----------



## slayerrp

Today i replaced the CPU fan with a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B, wow that makes a difference

But still there is a lot of noise (coming from the psu fan ??), i made a little crappy 



 where i hope you can hear the sound.

This is the PC idle, so no heavy load or something.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> Today i replaced the CPU fan with a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B, wow that makes a difference
> 
> But still there is a lot of noise (coming from the psu fan ??), i made a little crappy
> 
> 
> 
> where i hope you can hear the sound.
> 
> This is the PC idle, so no heavy load or something.


How's your temps mate? I'm runing a thermolab LP53 at the moment but I've got a Noctua NH-L9i CPU Cooler arriving tomorrow by UPS to try.
I've just replaced my psu fan with a Noiseblocker Black Silent Fan Pro PC P - 80mm ( it's made a big difference)








Been re-routing some cable's


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> How's your temps mate? I'm runing a thermolab LP53 at the moment but I've got a Noctua NH-L9i CPU Cooler arriving tomorrow by UPS to try.
> I've just replaced my psu fan with a Noiseblocker Black Silent Fan Pro PC P - 80mm ( it's made a big difference)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been re-routing some cable's


Temps look fine :
CPU : 40 degrees on idle with cpu bios setting on silent (550rpm)
GPU : 27 degrees on idle
Casefans are connected with the splitter and also set on silent in the bios.

VERY VERY nice cablework !!


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> Temps look fine :
> CPU : 40 degrees on idle with cpu bios setting on silent (550rpm)
> GPU : 27 degrees on idle
> Casefans are connected with the splitter and also set on silent in the bios.
> 
> VERY VERY nice cablework !!


Thank's mate
Have you tried a different fan mate cos the Scythe SCBSK-2100 Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B Cooler's are good but I've found the fans are noisy and weak.


----------



## PopinFRESH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkenvalley*
> 
> Btw, in this picture...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using 15mm or 25mm fans there?


From the picture they look like the 2x 15mm case fans that come with the RVZ01. However I'd also like to know if they are in fact 15mm as I have this case on order for a Steam Machine build and was curious if 2x 25mm fans might fit there under an EVGA GTX 750ti FTW graphics card. I have 2x Corsair SP120's that I want to put there if they would fit. Scorpion, if you could possibly install a 25mm fan in there and let us know how it fits with the GPU I'd greatly appreciate it. If you don't get to it before my order comes in, I'll try to remember to post my results once I try it.

Also, Thanks for the build pictures, They swayed me away from buying that MSI board. I wasn't really a fan of it's layout, and definitely don't like it after seeing it in the case. I'm torn now between the new GA-Z97N Gaming 5 once stock is available, or the ROG Maximus VI Impact. I was originally planning on getting the Z97 refresh of the ROG Maximus VI Impact for this build, however it didn't get announced when Asus unveiled their Z97 lineup. Maybe I'll just hold off on the motherboard for a few more weeks and see what news shakes out about any possible Z97 based ROG Maximus VII Impact.

Thanks,
-PopinFRESH

EDIT: Dang I didn't notice how many post were in this thread already. If any other owners have any input on weather or not 25mm fans will fit under a normal dual slot GPU cooler I'd love to hear the input.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PopinFRESH*
> 
> From the picture they look like the 2x 15mm case fans that come with the RVZ01. However I'd also like to know if they are in fact 15mm as I have this case on order for a Steam Machine build and was curious if 2x 25mm fans might fit there under an EVGA GTX 750ti FTW graphics card. I have 2x Corsair SP120's that I want to put there if they would fit. Scorpion, if you could possibly install a 25mm fan in there and let us know how it fits with the GPU I'd greatly appreciate it. If you don't get to it before my order comes in, I'll try to remember to post my results once I try it.
> 
> Also, Thanks for the build pictures, They swayed me away from buying that MSI board. I wasn't really a fan of it's layout, and definitely don't like it after seeing it in the case. I'm torn now between the new GA-Z97N Gaming 5 once stock is available, or the ROG Maximus VI Impact. I was originally planning on getting the Z97 refresh of the ROG Maximus VI Impact for this build, however it didn't get announced when Asus unveiled their Z97 lineup. Maybe I'll just hold off on the motherboard for a few more weeks and see what news shakes out about any possible Z97 based ROG Maximus VII Impact.
> 
> Thanks,
> -PopinFRESH


If you would look back in the thread just a bit, you will see that 25mm fans will work with all dual slot GPUs in the RVZ, with room to spare sir.


----------



## PopinFRESH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> If you would look back in the thread just a bit, you will see that 25mm fans will work with all dual slot GPUs in the RVZ, with room to spare sir.


Yeah, I noticed just after,... I guess I should wake up a bit first before I start posting on forums







ha ha ha.

-PopinFRESH


----------



## francisco9751

what is the most efficient heatsink for this case??


----------



## iliketarik

Is there any case mod/hack to install 2 3.5 in. drives in the RVZ01? I have 1 3.5 in on the psu and no ODD. I also don't have any 2.5 in drives installed.


----------



## ahill101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaSaint79*
> 
> Total price of your build? Performance/Temps/Lessons learned?


Idle temps hang around 43 C. Have not done any heavy gaming yet and do not do much benchmarking. Fitting everything was a lot more work then I expected. Especially when installing the heatsink, I had to adjust the sata cables so the heatsink would fit. Planning to replace the stock fans with 2 more NF-F12's and possibly replacing the PSU fan, I read that I can get a bit noisy. Total cost I estimate was just under $2000. Can only estimate cause some parts I have had for a while and some were recently purchased.


----------



## GunSkillet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisco9751*
> 
> what is the most efficient heatsink for this case??


I'm also wondering the same thing.


----------



## Cheese Cake

I'm guessing a closed loop cooler.


----------



## joeaguirre0

You guys can't be serious. All the answers are a few pages back. Do what I did, read the last 100 pages of this thread. Scan through them if you want. You'll get an amazing perspective into the case and run through an adventure as people try to shub in AIO coolers in RVZ01, some succeeded.

Look specifically for Ght10, Jimhans1, and CaptianZombie. They are the most critical and informative owners. Also, it's was an obscured cooler by Thermolab that Ght10 has found and had uploaded good temps.

He's currently testing NH-L9i.


----------



## Ricey20

Just chiming in for temps since finally got around to testing. With an AXP-100 Muscle I get 32C idle and 54C load with a [email protected] Using the included heatsink fan + replaced all case fans with NB-eloops. Will post temps of my titan w/ACX soon.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Having owned half of those cases, and some not in that test, I would honestly have to call BS, I know for fact that when I used the EXACT same hardware (not the same setup as their test, but the same system hardware I used in my setup) between my SG08 and the RVZ, the RVZ was considerably (5-9c at idle, and 18+c at load) hotter running. Of course, Bit-tech is known to write reviews based on the $ they were paid to do the review.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> I saw this and a few reviews already. One of the RVZ01 owners called it out as crap so I don't trust reviews, only reflections from actual owners. I've been keeping touch with three owners and they seemed to not have an issue with after-market coolers. I was just curious if other owners from the thread agreed.


The bit-tech test is accurate in that it shows how well RVZ01's cooling scheme works with system that utilizes reference coolers on graphics card and CPU (note the Zalman cooler they used on the CPU isn't reference, but the height and the airflow direction is similar). We conduct thermal tests on our cases using reference coolers as the priority so it is no surprise that they usually do better there compared to sites that review with open coolers on graphics card and CPU coolers that are very different from reference.

Many reviewers do require $ to write more reviews, but you can't pay them to falsify test data. If bit-tech ranks cooling performance based on the amount of ads we do with them, then SilverStone cases will probably all rank toward bottom of the chart!


----------



## joeaguirre0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> The bit-tech test is accurate in that it shows how well RVZ01's cooling scheme works with system that utilizes reference coolers on graphics card and CPU (note the Zalman cooler they used on the CPU isn't reference, but the height and the airflow direction is similar). We conduct thermal tests on our cases using reference coolers as the priority so it is no surprise that they usually do better there compared to sites that review with open coolers on graphics card and CPU coolers that are very different from reference.
> 
> Many reviewers do require $ to write more reviews, but you can't pay them to falsify test data. If bit-tech ranks cooling performance based on the amount of ads we do with them, then SilverStone cases will probably all rank toward bottom of the chart!


Not that I consider reviewing entities corrupt or anything. I was only wondering what the actual owners, who've owned the cases for a long time, have gone through trails and turbulations with the case.

On a side note, Silverstone has yet to respond to me regarding ML07 and RVZ01 inqueries via e-mail. Perhaps they're busy at the customer service center.

I suppose I'll find those answers soon enough once I purchase it in a month.


----------



## Ricey20

Also even those who post impressions/reflections and what not here in the forums are essentially doing a review of the product. I take ALL reviews with a grain of salt, even from those in forums. This is because just like those big tech site reviews, I doubt those in the forums are using the exact same setup, components, placement as I am, not to mention different ambient temps. Reviews should only give you a general idea of how well something is designed, mostly temp wise anyway. I do agree that it's a good idea to see if people have certain issues, like installation/compatibility, from forums but even then I've had issues where others didn't and the other way around too.

On a side note, my non-black Titan is getting 66C full load with ACX, and it's even boosting to 1202 core where it used to only boost to around 1150.


----------



## jhoff80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> On a side note, Silverstone has yet to respond to me regarding ML07 and RVZ01 inqueries via e-mail. Perhaps they're busy at the customer service center.


Got my ML07 today, what are your questions?

Edit - some details:

It's an old build that got moved from a Coolermaster Elite 120 to the new case:

i7-4770S (Noctua LH-9 cooler), GTX 780, Z87E-ITX, 16GB RAM, 256GB Plextor mSATA, 1TB Crucial 2.5".



http://imgur.com/FdLvz


Main thought is I really like the layout, but it's ridiculous how much of a rat's nest of cables it ends up being. I haven't done any crazy load testing yet, but at idle the CPU temp is 25C. I haven't seen it crack 40C yet, but like I said, haven't done any extended load testing.










I also think I need shorter wifi antennas now (and also need to rearrange some of my other equipment).







I did drill a small hole through the case to mount an IR receiver to. The area I drilled through is sort of double walled (plastic and then steel) so the receiver isn't as close to the opening as I might like, but it's still working really well.


----------



## joeaguirre0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricey20*
> 
> On a side note, my non-black Titan is getting 66C full load with ACX, and it's even boosting to 1202 core where it used to only boost to around 1150.


Is that Titan in the RVZ07?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhoff80*
> 
> Got my ML07 today, what are your questions?
> 
> Edit - some details:
> 
> It's an old build that got moved from a Coolermaster Elite 120 to the new case:
> 
> i7-4770S (Noctua LH-9 cooler), GTX 780, Z87E-ITX, 16GB RAM, 256GB Plextor mSATA, 1TB Crucial 2.5".
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/FdLvz
> 
> 
> Main thought is I really like the layout, but it's ridiculous how much of a rat's nest of cables it ends up being. I haven't done any crazy load testing yet, but at idle the CPU temp is 25C. I haven't seen it crack 40C yet, but like I said, haven't done any extended load testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think I need shorter wifi antennas now (and also need to rearrange some of my other equipment).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did drill a small hole through the case to mount an IR receiver to. The area I drilled through is sort of double walled (plastic and then steel) so the receiver isn't as close to the opening as I might like, but it's still working really well.


Nice, the first ML07 build on here. The ML07 is not bad looking at all, I kind of still like the look of the RVZ01. That is a tough one there.


----------



## jhoff80

Just as an update, I ran half an hour of simultaneous Furmark and Prime95. Maximum CPU temperature hit 62C. GPU temperature hit 85C, so I'll probably look into better fans for underneath the GPU... or at the very least tweak the fan settings in my BIOS (I've got the two GPU fans wired to the chassis connector, and the CPU and side panel fan connected to the CPU header). The feet for horizontal use suck though. I wish Silverstone had come up with a way to use something better than rubber stick-on pads. And they really should probably be a little longer for better airflow.

Since I didn't mention the fans, I should say I decided to go with Akasa Apache Black 120mm fans, as I was concerned about seeing the ugly Noctua colors through the case vent while it's on my entertainment center.


----------



## Ricey20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> Is that Titan in the RVZ07?


Yep, my Rev 1 Titan non-black in my rvz01. Pretty happy with temps all around. The 2x eLoop fans probably help it out a lot, and there's still quite a bit of space even with 25mm fans. Not sure why SS opted to go with 15mm for the included fans.


----------



## scroeffie

can some one explaint to me in noob lang how its possible a 450 watt psu can power a 290 or even a titan i5 or i7 3 fans 1 hdd dvd drive etc
iam mean the max power load on a 290 is 381 W so that leaves 69watt for the rest of the system ????


----------



## scroeffie

alsow i dont know what gpu to buy anymore because of the 450 watt psu i got allitle bit scared of breaking the rest of the hardware i wont oc
i want the max setting at 1080p res i can buy a 290 for 200 euros
there are tomany gpus its getting out of hand this one has 10 frames more that 1 does better in crysis etc etc insane
cant see the trees in the forrest anymore


----------



## cowsgomoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scroeffie*
> 
> can some one explaint to me in noob lang how its possible a 450 watt psu can power a 290 or even a titan i5 or i7 3 fans 1 hdd dvd drive etc
> iam mean the max power load on a 290 is 381 W so that leaves 69watt for the rest of the system ????


Anandtech's website lists the power of the whole PC, not of the GPU only. You'll see this on the website:
"Total System Power Consumption in Watts (Lower is Better) "
But does anyone know what system they're using? They don't state it anywhere.


----------



## scroeffie

i have read it its says max load 381 watt doesnt say the setup they are using other website say the same give or take same watt iam reading a review now on the 760 lookes alsow a good card for 1080p max settings dont care about v sync and mosiion blure 760 i can buy for 150 euros with aftermaket cooler a 290 i can buy for 200 euros with out aftermarket cooler and way more power usage and heat noise etc


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scroeffie*
> 
> alsow i dont know what gpu to buy anymore because of the 450 watt psu i got allitle bit scared of breaking the rest of the hardware i wont oc
> i want the max setting at 1080p res i can buy a 290 for 200 euros
> there are tomany gpus its getting out of hand this one has 10 frames more that 1 does better in crysis etc etc insane
> cant see the trees in the forrest anymore


You are asking the same question as you did 1 day ago, looks like you are not reading the answers everyone gave you.
The 450w psu is rated at 450w, but can deliver more... to take care of the spikes.

If you wanna see what other cards everyone else is using, check the google docs document.


----------



## scroeffie

ok thanks for the info R9 280X royalQueen 150 euros or the 290 200 euros with out aftermarket cooler ?


----------



## Ght10

Look's like I'm going to be busy tonight


----------



## Ice Reign

Mostly completed my build. Thought I would share preliminary findings.

CPU: 4670k @ 4GHZ (OC via MSI OC Genie, quick and dirty)
COOLER: Coolermaster GeminII M4
PASTE: Gelid Extreme
MOBO: MSI Z87I
GPU: EVGA 780 w/ ACX
RAM: ADATA XPG V1 (2 x 8GB) @ 1600Mhz
PSU: Silverstone 450W Gold
SSD: Samsung EVO 250GB
FANS: Cougar CF-V12HPB PWM fans x 3 (replaced Coolermaster stock fan aswell as case fans)

Everything is running well so far. as for temps

Idle: CPU 36, GPU 25, Fans @ 100% (I ran them at full speed to start just to see what my best case was before I play around with the PWM curve)
AIDA64 CPU Test - Max CPU Temp: 67ºC
Heaven Benchmark - Everything Maxed @ 1920 x 1080: Average FPS 42.8, Low 4.8 (must have been at the start of a load I hope) Max 108.3, Max Temp 56ºC.

My biggest "WOW" was probably how quiet the Cougar fans are at full speed (1500RPM). You can hear them but the sound is purely moving air. There is nothing "mechanical" about the say they sound. Because there is no whine I personally wouldn't notice them during a gaming session but I would like them to be quieter during a movie or regular use which is why I got the PWM version. I will be playing around with the curve after. Highly recommend these fans myself but as always, noise is a subjective beast.

The CPU cooler is probably not the BEST of the best for but for $40 CDN I really can't complain. It will likely never get to 67º on a gaming load either. I would recommend it as long as you change the fan but that is very easy with the clip system. Height with a 120 x 25mm fan is not an issue.

If I have to list one con and its really a small gripe, I feel that the USB3.0 front panel cable is WAY too long. I had to curl back an awful amount of it to make it fit properly. I don't know if its because of the MSI boards layout but that was my only issue.

I will try and take some screenshots for more official numbers and take some pictures of my build when it is completed. Big thanks to all the people in this forum for providing the information to help me with this build and I hope my information will help future builders in this case.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Look's like I'm going to be busy tonight


Nice Ght10, can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Noctua. I'm thinking of going Z97 next month, so I could potentially find my way back to this case since it'll open the door for other coolers as I'd get a motherboard that has the socket further from PCI-e and move my SG08 to the office.

For those that have not yet filled out the Google Docs form on the first post, I highly recommend it as it'll help others when looking at this thread. I'll create some kind of banner for it on the OP and try to clean things up with it tonight.


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Thank's mate
> Have you tried a different fan mate cos the Scythe SCBSK-2100 Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B Cooler's are good but I've found the fans are noisy and weak.


I'm thinking about replacing it with a Scythe Slip Stream 120mm PWM or Nexus Real Silent Case Fan 120mm PWM, way more air movement with less noise.

p.s. i took a peak how you did that awsome cable job and ordered some sticky tie wrap mounts, and thinking of rerouting cables.
Now i got 3 more thoughts on my mind:

- Replacing the psu fan
- Maybe getting better fans underneath the GPU even though the temps are good. (just to increase positive preasure in the case) (Scythe Slip Stream 1200rpm at 5v ?)
- Getting the Silverstone SST-PP05-E cable kit ??


----------



## thenoob900

*1. What do you think about a build like this?*

Case: _Silverstone Raven RVZ01_
Motherboard: _MSI Z97I Gaming AC_
CPU: _Intel Core i5 4670K_
CPU cooler: _Antec Kühler H2O 620_
GPU: _EVGA GTX 770 w/ ACX_
RAM: _Corsair Vengeance Pro Series Red 2x4GB 1866mHz DDR3_
PSU: _Silverstone ST45SF-G_
HDD: _Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2TB_
SSD: _Samsung 840 EVO_
Fans: _stock case fans_

*2. Blower or Flower GPU?*
*3. Should the CPU be cooled on air or liquid cooled?*


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenoob900*
> 
> *1. What do you think about a build like this?*
> 
> Case: _Silverstone Raven RVZ01_
> Motherboard: _MSI Z97I Gaming AC_
> CPU: _Intel Core i5 4670K_
> CPU cooler: _Antec Kühler H2O 620_
> GPU: _EVGA GTX 770 w/ ACX_
> RAM: _Corsair Vengeance Pro Series Red 2x4GB 1866mHz DDR3_
> PSU: _Silverstone ST45SF-G_
> HDD: _Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2TB_
> SSD: _Samsung 840 EVO_
> Fans: _stock case fans_
> 
> *2. Blower or Flower GPU?*
> *3. Should the CPU be cooled on air or liquid cooled?*


Nice setup








Question 1 : Both possible because of the preasure you create in the case with the case fans.
Question 2 : Watercooling is possible, but a tight fit here is a post of Jimhans1 about AIO watercoolers. As you can see in the google docs document on the first page, a lot of owners use aircooling. So it's also a personal choice


----------



## wargreymon001

I wonder how do you connect the power for the gtx 780ti dcii oc which needed 2x8pin and the silverstone sfx 450w only come with a 6+2pin and a 6 pin power connector?


----------



## Jimhans1

They make a 6pin to 8pin adapter that goes from single 6pin to single 8pin.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Look's like I'm going to be busy tonight
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Would be nice if Noctua released the 65mm version.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Would be nice if Noctua released the 65mm version.


When is this slated to release? I had seen it around the net a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jimhans1

Problem is, you can tell from the pic that that isn't a 25mm fan...........


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wargreymon001*
> 
> I wonder how do you connect the power for the gtx 780ti dcii oc which needed 2x8pin and the silverstone sfx 450w only come with a 6+2pin and a 6 pin power connector?


PCIe Adapter Power Cable 6 Pin to 8 Pin (6 + 2)







(eBay)


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Nice Ght10, can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Noctua. I'm thinking of going Z97 next month, so I could potentially find my way back to this case since it'll open the door for other coolers as I'd get a motherboard that has the socket further from PCI-e and move my SG08 to the office.
> 
> For those that have not yet filled out the Google Docs form on the first post, I highly recommend it as it'll help others when looking at this thread. I'll create some kind of banner for it on the OP and try to clean things up with it tonight.


Just fitted:thumb: more test's and pic's later


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Just fitted:thumb: more test's and pic's later


From the info/reviews I've seen, there's no way that Noctua will match the ThermoLab performance.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> When is this slated to release? I had seen it around the net a few weeks ago.


I read Q1 of 2014. But that was back when I saw it at 2013 computex.

Edit: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=news_list&news_id=90


----------



## joeaguirre0

Just got my motherboard ($108 with taxes and $20 rebate). I ordered the ML07 case through Amazon (Prime) and it doesn't ship until June 22nd. What the hell Silverstone? Well I guess I'll wait till then!


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> Just got my motherboard ($108 with taxes and $20 rebate). I ordered the ML07 case through Amazon (Prime) and it doesn't ship until June 22nd. What the hell Silverstone? Well I guess I'll wait till then!


Nice:thumb: it's a shame about the case delivery date:thumbsdow


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> From the info/reviews I've seen, there's no way that Noctua will match the ThermoLab performance.


It's not looking good for the thermolab


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> Just got my motherboard ($108 with taxes and $20 rebate). I ordered the ML07 case through Amazon (Prime) and it doesn't ship until June 22nd. What the hell Silverstone? Well I guess I'll wait till then!


You should of gone with Newegg if you have that option and just cancel your order through Amazon. They have it in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> It's not looking good for the thermolab


Sorry, I meant the reviews claim the NH-L9i will perform worse than ThermoLab LP53.


----------



## Vendari

Any results on the L9i? I'm planning to get it but im worried it wont be any better than the stock cooler.







BTW, my RVZ01 should be arriving in a day or two. will post pics so i can join the club. :3


----------



## joeaguirre0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> Any results on the L9i? I'm planning to get it but im worried it wont be any better than the stock cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my RVZ01 should be arriving in a day or two. will post pics so i can join the club. :3


Remember guys,

"The NH-L9i is a highly-compact low-profile quiet cooler designed for use in small form factor cases and HTPC environments. While it provides first rate performance in its class, it is not suitable for overclocking and should be used with care on CPUs with more than 65W TDP (Thermal Design Power). Please consult our TDP guidelines to find out whether the NH-L9i is recommended for your CPU."

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=50&lng=en
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> You should of gone with Newegg if you have that option and just cancel your order through Amazon. They have it in stock and ready to ship.


I was going with Amazon because it was $5 cheaper but I guess I'll switch to Newegg.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> On a side note, Silverstone has yet to respond to me regarding ML07 and RVZ01 inqueries via e-mail. Perhaps they're busy at the customer service center.
> 
> I suppose I'll find those answers soon enough once I purchase it in a month.


Our technical support team usually responds in one business day so if you are not getting any replies, that means the e-mail might not have gotten through. Sounds like you are in the US, so please give another try at:

[email protected]

Or give them a call at 909-465-9596

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> Just got my motherboard ($108 with taxes and $20 rebate). I ordered the ML07 case through Amazon (Prime) and it doesn't ship until June 22nd. What the hell Silverstone? Well I guess I'll wait till then!


Our US office have ML07 in stock and have been shipping them to Amazon since last week, so we are not sure why their system still shows such late ship date.


----------



## joeaguirre0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> You should of gone with Newegg if you have that option and just cancel your order through Amazon. They have it in stock and ready to ship.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Our technical support team usually responds in one business day so if you are not getting any replies, that means the e-mail might not have gotten through. Sounds like you are in the US, so please give another try at:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Or give them a call at 909-465-9596
> Our US office have ML07 in stock and have been shipping them to Amazon since last week, so we are not sure why their system still shows such late ship date.


I see. Well it's ok Silverstone. I cancelled the order from Amazon and went with Newegg for an extra $5. I also got my questions answered by a guy who got his hands on the ML07. Thanks!


----------



## ND40oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Our US office have ML07 in stock and have been shipping them to Amazon since last week, so we are not sure why their system still shows such late ship date.


There must have been a lot of pre-orders or something then. I ordered one on the 19th and it still hasn't shipped yet, they're estimating delivery between June 11th and 18th. Is Newegg drop shipping these from you directly but Amazon is waiting to stock their warehouse(s) and shipping them from there?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Just fitted:thumb: more test's and pic's later


Looks very nice.


----------



## jhoff80

Since there's someone from Silverstone on these forums, maybe you guys should look into actually providing screws long enough for the GPU support in the box, because I know someone here commented about it before with the RVZ01 and I had the same issue with my ML07...









I actually last night noticed a pretty big concern with this case, though I haven't had enough time to experiment yet. So I use the GTX780 HDMI out to send LPCM to my receiver. I noticed when my GPU is at load, there's buzzing over the center channel speaker. This is not something that occurred previously. I don't know yet if that's because of the riser setup (and for the record, needing two separate pieces - the main 90 degree riser and an extender - is kind of an odd design choice by Silverstone) or something else. Seems likely to be ground loop related, but it's also weird that it only started happening in this case.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhoff80*
> 
> Since there's someone from Silverstone on these forums, maybe you guys should look into actually providing screws long enough for the GPU support in the box, because I know someone here commented about it before with the RVZ01 and I had the same issue with my ML07...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually last night noticed a pretty big concern with this case, though I haven't had enough time to experiment yet. So I use the GTX780 HDMI out to send LPCM to my receiver. I noticed when my GPU is at load, there's buzzing over the center channel speaker. This is not something that occurred previously. I don't know yet if that's because of the riser setup (and for the record, needing two separate pieces - the main 90 degree riser and an extender - is kind of an odd design choice by Silverstone) or something else. Seems likely to be ground loop related, but it's also weird that it only started happening in this case.


Is it using the same psu as before and motherboard??


----------



## jhoff80

That's a good point. The PSU is the same one, but the motherboard is the same model but a different unit (and actually a slightly newer revision now that I think of it - the original was one of the C0 stepping bug ones). I'll be swapping back to the original motherboard this evening or maybe tomorrow as part of my troubleshooting.


----------



## Jimhans1




----------



## Dom99

I have put in an order for am ML07 from Scan.co.uk in the UK and they say they don't get any supply until the 9th of July! Wonder why it's already available to buy in the US but a long wait in the UK


----------



## Shrak

Sooo. Newegg has the ML07B up for order... I'm just wondering if the full white version that was pictured previously will be up soon? :|

Not a fan of black lately having pretty much every silverstone case in white... SG05, PS07, etc etc... I've been spoiled with how nice white cases look.


----------



## Ght10

First proper prime95 run - small overclock @ 4000ghz for 2hrs 20mins










Over this weekend I will do some more tests 3.8 - 4.2 prime95 and some gaming temp's








Also I will do the same test's with the thermolab and post the result's:thumb:
I'm just 10mins into a 30minute prime95 @ 4.2ghz


----------



## keefermadness

Very sweet Ght10! If I may be so bolt to speak for the others, we definitely appreciate all the research.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> First proper prime95 run - small overclock @ 4000ghz for 2hrs 20mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over this weekend I will do some more tests 3.8 - 4.2 prime95 and some gaming temp's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I will do the same test's with the thermolab and post the result's:thumb:
> I'm just 10mins into a 30minute prime95 @ 4.2ghz


That's awesome, thanks for testing.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keefermadness*
> 
> Very sweet Ght10! If I may be so bolt to speak for the others, we definitely appreciate all the research.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That's awesome, thanks for testing.


Thanks- your welcome








50minutes of prime95 @ 4.126ghz



I will post some CPU - GPU gaming temp's today









A quick update
Titanfall for 20mins this morning, I left the overclock on @ 4.126ghz


----------



## Vendari

Hope to post finished pictures....







aaaaaand will put the Xigmatek Janus on my CPU as soon as i get my low-profile RAM.


----------



## jhoff80

I just swapped out to my original motherboard. Unfortunately, it didn't help.

So now it's the exact same PSU, cables, RAM, GPU, SSDs, motherboard, CPU, wifi, etc. The only thing that has changed is moving from a Coolermaster Elite 120 to this case using the riser board.

To recap, there's still an awful buzzing over the center channel speaker, but only when the GPU is at load. Using HDMI out for 5.1 LPCM. CPU load doesn't affect it at all.

GPU temps and voltages never seemed to get out of control either:



Running a i7-4770S, GTX780, 16GB RAM, Asrock Z87E-ITX, Silverstone 450W (the gold modular one) PSU.


----------



## Jimhans1

Re-seat the risers and GPU, could be they are not making good contact, also, check your HDMI cable?


----------



## jhoff80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Re-seat the risers and GPU, could be they are not making good contact, also, check your HDMI cable?


Yeah, tried both of those earlier too with no success. Also tried swapping out the power cable from the PSU to the GPU.

I emailed Silverstone support as well, so I'll see what they say about it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Have you plugged the GPU into the board directly without the risers to see if it's the same?


----------



## Vendari

hope this gets me in the club officially. This is my SFF build "Anu"

I'm using the an i5 3570k stock cooler on my i3-4130.... so far temps a re acceptable. full load @ 67°c






Will be using a Xigmatek Janus for CPU cooling when I get my low-profile RAM modules.


----------



## Atvar

Hello to all,

I am thinking about building a SFF desktop pc for gaming purpose. My option for the case has gone for the Raven RVZ01 / ML07 but I have a doubt concerning the power supply.

I would like to install an i7 4770K with the standard cooler, the motherboard will be a MSI Z87I GAMING AC, the GPU will be the MSI GeForce GTX 780 OC Twin Frozr and for the hard drive I would like to install a 1Tb SSD drive from Samsung. Will the Silverstone 450W SFX power supply be able to handle this config? I am not going to overclock the system.

I am yet undecided if to install even the slim blu-ray reader but it is not critical.

Thanks a lot for advising!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atvar*
> 
> Hello to all,
> 
> I am thinking about building a SFF desktop pc for gaming purpose. My option for the case has gone for the Raven RVZ01 / ML07 but I have a doubt concerning the power supply.
> 
> I would like to install an i7 4770K with the standard cooler, the motherboard will be a MSI Z87I GAMING AC, the GPU will be the MSI GeForce GTX 780 OC Twin Frozr and for the hard drive I would like to install a 1Tb SSD drive from Samsung. Will the Silverstone 450W SFX power supply be able to handle this config? I am not going to overclock the system.
> 
> I am yet undecided if to install even the slim blu-ray reader but it is not critical.
> 
> Thanks a lot for advising!


Not to be a jerk, but that question has been answered in this thread about 100+ times, YES! The 450 will EASILY power the system you've spec'ed out in your post, AND THEN SOME, as you will have more than 100w of extra power not being used, especially if your not going to OC.


----------



## Ice Reign

I was going to post a long answer/short answer saying exactly that but you beat me to it. I think I'm just going to have some link that refers to three or four of your posts explaining this. It seems no matter how many times or where it's said nobody wants to look for the information. I too do not wish to be a jerk as its not JUST you who has asked it, but it's become a little repeatitive at this point.


----------



## Cheese Cake

I think we should just post it on the front page stating that the 450w can power a GTX 780 and a 4770k OC"ed.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheese Cake*
> 
> I think we should just post it on the front page stating that the 450w can power a GTX 780 and a 4770k OC"ed.


I can post it in the OP, but no guarantees that people will even read it. LOL!


----------



## Cheese Cake

I'll read it <3


----------



## bkoltai9

Thanks to everyone who contributed on this forum. Today I ordered the last part and hopefully I'll be building my first PC by this weekend. I suppose you can add me to the owners' list even though a handful of parts have yet to arrive.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i3-4150 3.5GHz Dual-Core Processor (Purchased For $118.98 - Superbiiz)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $145.66 - Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory (Purchased For $84.99 - Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $139.99 - Amazon)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB WINDFORCE Video Card (Purchased For $146.99 after $18 Mail-in-Rebate - Newegg)
*Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case (Purchased For $84.99 - Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (Purchased For $78.60 after $10 New Customer Discount - NCIX US)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm Fan (Purchased For $15.24 - NCIX US)
*Keyboard:* Logitech K400 Wireless Slim Keyboard w/Touchpad (Purchased For $28.09 - Amazon)
*Other:* Silverstone Tek Flat Flexible Short Cable Set for Modular PSUs (PP05-E) (Purchased For $24.99 - Amazon)
*Other:* Thermolab LP53 Slim & Quiet CPU Cooler 53mm height (Purchased For $55.99 - eBay)
*Total:* $924.51
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-05-28 14:13 EDT-0400)_

Truly, I'd been holding off on the CPU for Devil's Canyon i5-4690k, but today I decided better to go for a low power, low heat, and low price i3-4150. The copper cooler is probably unneccesary and I3-4150 is a little mismatched with the asrock z97e-itx, but $30 over an H87 nets me a variety of potential system upgrades. The most exciting of these upgrades would be the sub-$200 purchase of a new Devil's Canyon i5-4690k at MicroCenter in Atlanta on a road trip in August, which would make great use of the copper cooler. In that case, I may have an i3-4150 up for sale if anyone's intested. A more substantial Maxwell GPU will probably also be in order somewhere down the road.

I'm excited to start building and I'll post photos and maybe some questions once I get into it.

EDIT: updated PCPartPicker list with more accurate information, including exact prices paid


----------



## joeaguirre0

ML07:



Here's a comparison between ML07 and my old HAF X:


----------



## Vendari

What do i need to do to be in the club again?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> What do i need to do to be in the club again?


Just post pics of your rig like you did a few posts above and I'll get you added to the list. On the OP there is also a link you can add to your sig.

If you haven't yet I also recommend adding your rig to the Google Docs on the OP.


----------



## Vendari

Will do Cap.








thanks


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> Will do Cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Your Welcome!

A new review has popped up on YouTube by Joanne Tech Lover.


----------



## OCPG

Does it matter which end you stand this case up in the vertical position (power button near top or bottom)? Is one better for stress on the riser card or temps, etc?


----------



## slayerrp

Somewhere in this topic, someone tested that temps in vertical position are a bit better, for stress on the riser card it doesn't matter because of all the screws in the mount


----------



## jhoff80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhoff80*
> 
> I just swapped out to my original motherboard. Unfortunately, it didn't help.
> 
> So now it's the exact same PSU, cables, RAM, GPU, SSDs, motherboard, CPU, wifi, etc. The only thing that has changed is moving from a Coolermaster Elite 120 to this case using the riser board.
> 
> To recap, there's still an awful buzzing over the center channel speaker, but only when the GPU is at load. Using HDMI out for 5.1 LPCM. CPU load doesn't affect it at all.
> 
> GPU temps and voltages never seemed to get out of control either:
> 
> Running a i7-4770S, GTX780, 16GB RAM, Asrock Z87E-ITX, Silverstone 450W (the gold modular one) PSU.


Pretty sure now that it's PSU issues. Tried connecting without the case's internal power cable, the GPU without the riser card, tried using the older (non flat / ribbon) Silverstone PSU cables, and a bunch of other things. Hopefully it's the PSU at least, much cheaper than if it's the GPU.









I don't have a spare to test with, but I think I'll just tolerate it for now and get the 600W one when that's released.


----------



## Jimhans1

Good to know, glad you figured out culprit, but going by system specs, the 600w would be a waste of money, the 450 has way more than enough power to run your system. Is your psu not under warranty??


----------



## jhoff80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Good to know, glad you figured out culprit, but going by system specs, the 600w would be a waste of money, the 450 has way more than enough power to run your system. Is your psu not under warranty??


I had one of the early versions of the Silverstone 450W PSU, so I modded it with a new fan and therefore voided my warranty.

The 600W one would likely be overkill (I've maxed out the system at around 330W on my Kill-A-Watt meter from the wall), but I figure if I'm going to get a new one, I might as well upgrade it as well. Or maybe I'll get the more silent 500W extended length version. Probably depends which is released first.


----------



## Jimhans1

You still might give Joel @silverstone USA a call and see if they may honor it....... Here's the number, (909) 465-9596, they are in California. I'm of course assuming your in the States, your location isn't noted in your profile for some reason.


----------



## Ght10

Just a little update









I've found the mesh on the case fan side panel a little too noisy, I decided to cut out the mesh and fit a standard fan grill. Also cos I've fitted a NF-A15 PWM I enlarged the hole as well





It's a shame about the noctua's colours, I've found it has cut down the fan noise, I have ordered one of these to try Xigmatek XAF-F1451 140mm Fan - Black











I've had tried to tidy up the wiring





I fitted one of these so I can free up the 6th sata port, I connected it to the usb2 header




I will post some results thermolab vs Noctua NH-L9i when I get the time, there isn't much between them only. 2-3c but the noctua's fan is a lot quiter


----------



## slayerrp

After seeing 



 video i'm definitely goanna swap my psu fan for a noiseblocker.
Now i have to decide if i'm goanna get Scythe Slip Stream 120mm PWM or Gelid Silent Wing 12 PWM as a cpu fan on my Big Shuriken 2.
And Scythe Slip Streams or Gelid Silent Wings as casefans.


----------



## Jimhans1

Lol, I wish I could hear what folks thought was wrong with their psu fans, I have 2 450w Gold v2.0 PSUs and they are both silent, and I mean SILENT, even when being run well over their 450w "max" power, and the last bloke who swapped out for the noiseblocker fan was mad at himself for doing it, as the power supply was louder afterwards. I mean, maybe the V1.0 would benefit, but that noiseblocker fan in the video is spinning so slow, you can actually see the blades moving lol


----------



## slayerrp

This is how mine sounds :


----------



## Jimhans1

Then RMA the thing instead of voiding the warranty, the fan making noise is a VIABLE reason for an RMA.


----------



## slayerrp

Makes sense







If yours is silent, then i guess i just got a bad one.


----------



## Jimhans1

Was that sarcastic? Hard to tell in written words. Talk to Joel, I believe I posted the ph# in a post in this thread a day or two ago.

Edit: found the post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> You still might give Joel @silverstone USA a call and see if they may honor it....... Here's the number, (909) 465-9596, they are in California. I'm of course assuming your in the States, your location isn't noted in your profile for some reason.


----------



## slayerrp

It's not sarcastic. But sometimes the shops in Holland first take the rma part, send it to the manufacturer etc etc and the part will be gone for a few weeks. And maybe then they will tell, it's just a fan sound so there is nothing wrong with the psu itself. Then you will have to pay for the troubleshooting. Which will be more then a NB fan









That's why i was thinking about fixing it myself.


----------



## Jimhans1

Ah, that's why I only deal with the manufacturer on RMAs, it takes less time, and if it is a reputable store, they would just replace it for you and do the RMA themselves, that's what we do at my store for customer service, if it's within 12 months of purchase.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> Makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yours is silent, then i guess i just got a bad one.


Knock on wood, mine is V2 and has been silent so far. I don't hear it at all, the loudest thing in my system right now is the 770 when its under load. I have it in a more open case, the SG08 which I would hear if there was an issue.

I can understand too why Jim likes his SG05, tiny case that packs a lot of punch.


----------



## Grey728

First post! I've been watching this forum for some time and finally decided to chime in and post pics of my build. This was my first ITX build and I had no idea how much of a pain it would be but so far it seems worth it to have a nice steam machine that can stream games to anywhere in my house.

Routing case cables under the motherboard. I hope it doesn't screw anything up! (It did. I think I broke the Power ON LED but no big deal. It's way too bright for my taste)


ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe with Silverstone NT06-Pro Installed. Note that the Heatsink can only be installed facing this direction and I couldn't install the screw in the top left of the motherboard. 3 out of 4 ain't bad I guess!






Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm Fans with ULNA cable attached directly to power supply. I also got lazy with my cabling here. I'll get back to it eventually.


EVGA 780 GTX FTW






No clearance to add a fan to the panel. I had to install the Fan under the heatsink and had it pulling air in. I originally had it trying to expel air out but my temps ran away on me when using Prime95


I hate how a 3rd of the heatsink is blocked...


Idle Temps


Prime95 - No overclock


Max Temps after 1 hour of Prime95 and Unigene Heaven with slight overclock (unintentional. I haven't figured out what I modified in the Asus software yet)


----------



## scroeffie

this is my first computer build i think i did evrry thing correct
still waiting for the video card and mem
any tips for better cable managment i did the best i know

how do i post pictures


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scroeffie*
> 
> this is my first computer build i think i did evrry thing correct
> still waiting for the video card and mem
> any tips for better cable managment i did the best i know
> 
> how do i post pictures


Click on the image button when you reply to this thread


Press the button "Upload Files" then select the picture you want to upload.


----------



## osaft

Has someone tried installing an *ATX-PSU*? _With 140-160 mm length?_
From what I've seen there seems to be just enough clearance... without monting the bracket.


----------



## scroeffie

i had couple of problems i could not find any screws for the plastic holding thing for the video card
the screws that came with the case dont fit to short there are very long screws they dont fit dont know what they ar for

i read the manaul 2 times i think i did every thing correct it starts etc tommorow the memmory arives








i tips for better cable managment i did the best i could think of

i5 4670
280x
1tb seagate they get little bit hotter but i found it for 20 euros
silverstone psu 450
raven case
lite on dvd drive
8gb mem

i never build a computer iam happy with the result

alsow i tried to put mem coolers on the video card but there is no room is this importend or can i leave it with out

total cost of build 580 euros


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osaft*
> 
> Has someone tried installing an *ATX-PSU*? _With 140-160 mm length?_
> From what I've seen there seems to be just enough clearance... without mounting the bracket.


Try looking in the first 3 pages of this thread, there was a link and photos to someone who did just that!

And, IMHO, it is a waste to use an ATX PSU in this case, as there are (or will be in a month or two) SFX PSU's that will run ANY hardware you can actually fit in this, or any other SFX capable case, including dual GPU cards!!!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Try looking in the first 3 pages of this thread, there was a link and photos to someone who did just that!
> 
> And, IMHO, it is a waste to use an ATX PSU in this case, as there are (or will be in a month or two) SFX PSU's that will run ANY hardware you can actually fit in this, or any other SFX capable case, including dual GPU cards!!!


It was on the second page.....

Quote:


> A guy on this web site actually got a full ATX PSU in the RVZ01 @ 170mm long, so maybe a Silverstone ATX 140mm PSU could fit in here with some work.
> 
> http://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2049244
> 
> His specs:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU:i5 4670k＠4.1Ghz)
> RAM: CORSAIR DDR3 1600 CL8 8GB*2
> MB: ASROCK Z87E-ITX
> VGB: GIGA GTX 660
> SSD: *** 840PRO 256GB & SANDISK ULTRA PLUS 256GB
> HDD: HGST 2.5inch 1.5tb 5400RPM
> PSU: SUPER FLOWER GOLDER SILENT FANLESS PSU (ATX SIZE)
> CPU COOLER: scythe 2 rev2b+geild slim12
Click to expand...


----------



## osaft

Thanks... _but 2nd page?!_ *I found it on page 9...?*

I never had an SFX-PSU, but I can well imagine it being loud (_few say it is_)... AND I don't like how Silverstone is forcing it on us! So if it's going to be an RV01-Z/ML07 I'll be puting an ATX-PSU in.


----------



## Jimhans1

Most folks with the V2.0 of the 450Gold don't have an issue with them being loud, myself included. And LOL at "forcing it on us". Small form factor cases from several makers use them because they are SMALL FORM FACTOR, you wanna mod it for an ATX, obviously go right ahead, but any savings in $ using an ATX is gone if you take the time to do the mod into account. And it is still not going to be a benefit overall, too many sacrifices just because you "feel" that the proper psu is being forced on you..........?


----------



## osaft

I'm very sensitive about 'loudness'... 'forcing' because the RV01-Z/ML07 is yet again an Silverstone case that *could have easily fit an ATX-PSU* (there isn't really any modification needed).

And than the fact that there isn't an alternative to the 'big' SFX-PSUs from Silverstone...


----------



## Jimhans1

Unless you have actually heard the psu in person, I would honestly say not to render a judgement on it, BOTH of mine are honestly silent, they make zero noise.

To PROPERLY fit an ATX psu natively, would have required the case to still be larger, which is opposite of SFF cases, and without larger, it DOES require you to sacrifice some functionality of the case.

And the fact that more companies are not embracing the SFX form factor is not Silverstones fault, in a way, it is OUR fault as the consumers for not asking more from other companies as competition.

Just my


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Most folks with the V2.0 of the 450Gold don't have an issue with them being loud, myself included. And LOL at "forcing it on us". Small form factor cases from several makers use them because they are SMALL FORM FACTOR, you wanna mod it for an ATX, obviously go right ahead, but any savings in $ using an ATX is gone if you take the time to do the mod into account. And it is still not going to be a benefit overall, too many sacrifices just because you "feel" that the proper psu is being forced on you..........?


Agreed with everything Jim has said, I own this PSU and the noise level is not even noticeable, my Nvidia GTX 780Ti is louder then this PSU on air








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osaft*
> 
> I'm very sensitive about 'loudness'... 'forcing' because the RV01-Z/ML07 is yet again an Silverstone case that *could have easily fit an ATX-PSU* (there isn't really any modification needed).
> 
> And than the fact that there isn't an alternative to the 'big' SFX-PSUs from Silverstone...


Interesting you say Silverstone has 'forced' us to commit to their SFX PSU, I would rephrase this as the market has forced you to commit to a SFX PSU instead, with the fact other manufacturers have not fully embraced this yet. Although Silverstone has spearhead this SFX revolution with their PSU no one is forcing you to purchase this case. You're in fact more then welcome to modify it to fit an ATX PSU, i'd actually commend you for thinking outside of the box! However you have a brighter outlook with the current ST45SFG and the forthcoming SX600G.

*Alternative SFX PSU*

*Seasonic:* http://www.seasonicusa.com/sfx.htm

*BE Quiet!:* http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Unless you have actually heard the psu in person, I would honestly say not to render a judgement on it, BOTH of mine are honestly silent, they make zero noise.
> 
> To PROPERLY fit an ATX psu natively, would have required the case to still be larger, which is opposite of SFF cases, and without larger, it DOES require you to sacrifice some functionality of the case.
> 
> And the fact that more companies are not embracing the SFX form factor is not Silverstones fault, in a way, it is OUR fault as the consumers for not asking more from other companies as competition.
> 
> Just my


This simply echoes what I have said above


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osaft*
> 
> I never had an SFX-PSU, but I can well imagine it being loud (_few say it is_)... AND I don't like how Silverstone is forcing it on us! So if it's going to be an RV01-Z/ML07 I'll be puting an ATX-PSU in.


It's disconcerting to see how much room is in the PSU area and to realise that an ATX PSU can fit. I didn't realise until I saw some of the recent photos with neat cable management how much space is actually there. It highlights that the design of the case isn't as efficient as it could be and that it needs to be smaller to justify an SFX PSU. So yeah, I agree that it does kind of seem like Silverstone are forcing us to use SFX with the case when they didn't need to. Obviously they've got a vested interest in pushing SFX, I just wish their cases would take better advantage of the space saving - having space for a 3.5" HDD is a nice option, but not everyone needs that. I've seen SG05's with an ATX PSU stuffed in them so it doesn't seem like SFX is doing much to reduce the size of these SFF cases. Maybe that upcoming 500W oversized SFX PSU will be a good compromise, although it won't be a good match for the RVZ01/ML07 without modding because of the side panel vent is designed for the 450W's 80mm fan.

I don't know what to make of the conflicting claims about the v2.0 PSU's noise. I don't own one yet and its potential noise and possible need for a fan swap is one of the factors that's given me pause about pulling the trigger on this case. According to the Silverstone site, the 2.0's minimum fan speed is around 1400rpm (compared to 1800rpm on the 1.0/1.1). I'm not sure how anyone can say that's silent. Maybe more accurate to say that, for many, it doesn't add noticeably to the total noise output of the system. Most graphics cards seem to run their fans at idle in excess of 1000rpm, so I'm guessing the PSU and graphics card are about on par for setting the noise floor of the PC. I'm running a Gigabyte 770 at the moment which idles its fans at around 700rpm and any noise it makes at that speed is drowned out by my Corsair PSU's fan and the Intel stock cooler. But at load the Gigabyte 770 is loud (the fans spin up to in excess of 2500rpm) and it drowns out everything else. Based on the reviews I've seen, the various EVGA and Asus cards are similarly loud under load. So maybe the v2.0 PSU isn't too much of a problem unless you're running an exceptionally quiet graphics card. I suspect it might still be less than ideal at idle though, hence why many have done the Noiseblocker fan swap. The PSU's stock fan is probably cheap and I've seen comments that it has relatively poor noise characteristics.

Having said that, none of the ATX PSU's I've used have been what I consider quiet either so maybe the SFX is no worse than average. If low noise is a priority, the upcoming semi-fanless 600W SFX might be the best option. 600W seems excessive and it's probably going to come at a price premium, but hopefully it will run fanless up to around 200W or so and the fan will only kick in when the graphics card is under load, where it will likely be louder than the PSU's fan anyway.

I like the idea of the SFX PSUs for SFFs, but I agree with your frustration that in this instance it isn't strictly necessary, and the case design as it is probably could have catered for both without too much difficulty.


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> It's disconcerting to see how much room is in the PSU area and to realise that an ATX PSU can fit. I didn't realise until I saw some of the recent photos with neat cable management how much space is actually there. It highlights that the design of the case isn't as efficient as it could be and that it needs to be smaller to justify an SFX PSU. So yeah, I agree that it does kind of seem like Silverstone are forcing us to use SFX with the case when they didn't need to. Obviously they've got a vested interest in pushing SFX, I just wish their cases would take better advantage of the space saving - having space for a 3.5" HDD is a nice option, but not everyone needs that. I've seen SG05's with an ATX PSU stuffed in them so it doesn't seem like SFX is doing much to reduce the size of these SFF cases. Maybe that upcoming 500W oversized SFX PSU will be a good compromise, although it won't be a good match for the RVZ01/ML07 without modding because of the side panel vent is designed for the 450W's 80mm fan.
> 
> I don't know what to make of the conflicting claims about the v2.0 PSU's noise. I don't own one yet and its potential noise and possible need for a fan swap is one of the factors that's given me pause about pulling the trigger on this case. According to the Silverstone site, the 2.0's minimum fan speed is around 1400rpm (compared to 1800rpm on the 1.0/1.1). I'm not sure how anyone can say that's silent. Maybe more accurate to say that, for many, it doesn't add noticeably to the total noise output of the system. Most graphics cards seem to run their fans at idle in excess of 1000rpm, so I'm guessing the PSU and graphics card are about on par for setting the noise floor of the PC. I'm running a Gigabyte 770 at the moment which idles its fans at around 700rpm and any noise it makes at that speed is drowned out by my Corsair PSU's fan and the Intel stock cooler. But at load the Gigabyte 770 is loud (the fans spin up to in excess of 2500rpm) and it drowns out everything else. Based on the reviews I've seen, the various EVGA and Asus cards are similarly loud under load. So maybe the v2.0 PSU isn't too much of a problem unless you're running an exceptionally quiet graphics card. I suspect it might still be less than ideal at idle though, hence why many have done the Noiseblocker fan swap. The PSU's stock fan is probably cheap and I've seen comments that it has relatively poor noise characteristics.
> 
> Having said that, none of the ATX PSU's I've used have been what I consider quiet either so maybe the SFX is no worse than average. If low noise is a priority, the upcoming semi-fanless 600W SFX might be the best option. 600W seems excessive and it's probably going to come at a price premium, but hopefully it will run fanless up to around 200W or so and the fan will only kick in when the graphics card is under load, where it will likely be louder than the PSU's fan anyway.
> 
> I like the idea of the SFX PSUs for SFFs, but I agree with your frustration that in this instance it isn't strictly necessary, and the case design as it is probably could have catered for both without too much difficulty.


For me, what I REALLY want is the NCASE M1, or a clone of said case. I don't understand why noone has picked up the rights for building the case on a mass scale. It is smaller than the RVZ01, but fits more, including an AIO 240 rad and fans with no probelms. I have seen one first hand and would buy one immediately if:

1: It was mass produced by either Corsair, Silverstone, or Lian-Li;
2: It was cheaper than $230.00.

Corsair stated before that they could get it built for $100.00 or less, and at that price, you can't beat it.

Silverstone or Corsair, all I want for Christmas is to be back on American soil, away from this damned heat in the middle east and a case of this caliber. Please deliver, as the market is definitely there ripe for the taking.

On to other things, with reading this thread over and over, I feel like this case is a hurried response to the market. It needs to be in the NCASE format, or the like to be effective, powerful, and truly small. If they get creative, They could make one about an inch taller, and run a double stack of 240 rads one above the other, and give people the opportunity to run CPU/GPU on separate rads, but please make it 12.5L or smaller, and able to fit:

240 Rad, fans, etc
13" GPU
Slim load DVD
2 HDD
4 SSD
Filtered
SFX PSU or ATX PSU
Made with Aluminum
at or under $100.00

Side note: With all the issues, I am seriously considering the CM Elite 130, as it is small, and will fit a 120mm AIO without issue until someone makes the above case....


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> It's disconcerting to see how much room is in the PSU area and to realise that an ATX PSU can fit. I didn't realise until I saw some of the recent photos with neat cable management how much space is actually there. It highlights that the design of the case isn't as efficient as it could be and that it needs to be smaller to justify an SFX PSU. So yeah, I agree that it does kind of seem like Silverstone are forcing us to use SFX with the case when they didn't need to. Obviously they've got a vested interest in pushing SFX, I just wish their cases would take better advantage of the space saving - having space for a 3.5" HDD is a nice option, but not everyone needs that. I've seen SG05's with an ATX PSU stuffed in them so it doesn't seem like SFX is doing much to reduce the size of these SFF cases. Maybe that upcoming 500W oversized SFX PSU will be a good compromise, although it won't be a good match for the RVZ01/ML07 without modding because of the side panel vent is designed for the 450W's 80mm fan.
> 
> Snip


But, if it was meant to use an ATX, you would end up losing the 3.5" HDD space and 1 of the 3 2.5" spaces also, and even with the sales increases in SSDs, 95%+ of builds still incorporate a 3.5" drive. And to keep the support wall/panel for the GPU support, you really need to use an ATX psu that is 140mm OR LESS, which there aren't a lot of either. I personally feel that the case design as it stands at the moment is really the best solution for the hardware capabilities it needs to be viable in the current market.

And in the SG05, to fit an ATX psu, you lose ALL native HDD/SSD/ODD support completely. Not really a good example in my estimation.

As to the "fan speed" being the cause of the noise, the speed of the fan isn't the only variable that has a direct effect on the noise a fan produces, the blade pitch, quantity of blades, the blade profile and type and quality of bearing all come into play. I have seen fans that's spin at 1450+rpm that were LITERALLY silent due to the blade pitch being so shallow that they hardly moved any air, but it was still silent at 1450+. As to the 450w Gold, I can only tell you my honest experience with my two from personal use, and with liquid cooled CPU and GPU and having turned off the rad fans to listen to my psu, it's was silent, as in zero noise, and no background fans to try and cover it or mask it in any way, all I could hear was the coil whine from my GPU as I was running the Valley benchmark at the time.


----------



## Vendari

if I might add... Over tightening and/or un-even tightening of screws will also cause fans to buzz or rattle.


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> For me, what I REALLY want is the NCASE M1, or a clone of said case. I don't understand why noone has picked up the rights for building the case on a mass scale. It is smaller than the RVZ01, but fits more, including an AIO 240 rad and fans with no probelms. I have seen one first hand and would buy one immediately if:
> 
> 1: It was mass produced by either Corsair, Silverstone, or Lian-Li;
> 2: It was cheaper than $230.00.
> 
> Corsair stated before that they could get it built for $100.00 or less, and at that price, you can't beat it.


Interesting. I've looked at the NCASE several times. I'm considering it again now they're doing a 2nd production run vs the ML07 when it's released here. But it's always felt to me like the NCASE is trying to be too much, a sort of jack of all trades master of none, much like the RVZ01/ML07, and that fitting a large AIO water cooler took precedence over everything else. It can almost fit an ATX PSU but not really yet they've allowed provision anyway, it can fit 3.5" HDDs but is best suited to 2.5" due to its size, it's almost big enough to fit an mATX board but not quite, and graphics card cooling has been compromised for the sake of CPU cooling with an AIO (based on SPCR's review). Seems like a lot of compromises for the high price tag. But there's nothing much out there that competes except for the RVZ01. For air cooling though, I'm struggling to see any real benefit of the NCASE over the RVZ01. And for the desktop when used vertically, the RVZ01 has a smaller footprint, just that it's taller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> As to the "fan speed" being the cause of the noise, the speed of the fan isn't the only variable that has a direct effect on the noise a fan produces, the blade pitch, quantity of blades, the blade profile and type and quality of bearing all come into play. I have seen fans that's spin at 1450+rpm that were LITERALLY silent due to the blade pitch being so shallow that they hardly moved any air, but it was still silent at 1450+. As to the 450w Gold, I can only tell you my honest experience with my two from personal use, and with liquid cooled CPU and GPU and having turned off the rad fans to listen to my psu, it's was silent, as in zero noise, and no background fans to try and cover it or mask it in any way, all I could hear was the coil whine from my GPU as I was running the Valley benchmark at the time.


Fair enough, of course I realise fan speed isn't the only issue. But I doubt that Silverstone chose a low airflow fan for their PSU, probably the opposite. And the overall impression I've had from reading about peoples experiences with the PSU is that the fan isn't a high quality one. Maybe it's just luck of the draw with the PSU fan, I don't know. The 2.0 version seems to be a marked improvement from what I can tell due to the adjusted fan curve (and I'm assuming it's the same fan, just that it's running slower when not under heavy load), but I've still seen a lot of complaints about it and people still resorting to doing fan swaps. It's understandable that people who are interested in this case are wary about the requirement of an SFX PSU that unfortunately has a reputation for not being particularly quiet.

Hopefully the semi-fanless 600W will be out soon and it will be as good as we hope and then we'll have another option. As it stands there's really only one choice of PSU for this case, unlike every other component where there's quite a lot of flexibility. If they're going to compromise size for flexibility, it would have been nice to have that flexibility extended to the choice of PSU.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> Snip*
> As it stands there's really only one choice of PSU for this case, unlike every other component where there's quite a lot of flexibility. If they're going to compromise size for flexibility, it would have been nice to have that flexibility extended to the choice of PSU.


But again, Silverstone already makes 3 SFX PSUs, and there are two more about to be released, beQuiet makes an SFX psu, and so do others, with a small size oriented case, comes small size oriented components, and because it's still a niche market and not more mainstream yet, choice is limited, it is what it is, and that does suck.

And just for your info, it wasn't just the fan curve that was changed in the V2.0, the actual fan is a different unit that is aimed at static pressure due to the small space inside the psu housing.


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> But again, Silverstone already makes 3 SFX PSUs, and there are two more about to be released, beQuiet makes an SFX psu, and so do others, with a small size oriented case, comes small size oriented components, and because it's still a niche market and not more mainstream yet, choice is limited, it is what it is, and that does suck.
> 
> And just for your info, it wasn't just the fan curve that was changed in the V2.0, the actual fan is a different unit that is aimed at static pressure due to the small space inside the psu housing.


Thanks. I was just reading on another thread here that the fan was changed in the 2.0 version. Not that this tells us anything about its noise characteristics compared to the original, but interesting all the same.

Does the PSU sit flush with the side panel? As I understand it, only the 450W Gold (and the upcoming 600W) line up with the intake vent? I know there are other SFX options out there, but it seems that the case was designed for this particular model only. So the over-sized 500W one won't be an option either without modding the side panel?


----------



## scroeffie

I was playing skyrim just now and when I entered a cave a high pitch sound came out of my computer I don't know if its the psu
or dvd drive do I need to worry
the sound did not came back
but before i played skyrim i was in windows i heard a kliking soung u thoung maybe the hdd than i put a dvd in
and the sound was gone than after playing skyrim for 3 hours very high sound came out of the case i turnd the powerr off it was like something was spinning very fast
the psu gets hot i tjink they could have fitted a 92mm fan inside and make the intake bigger of the case so more cool air can come in for the psu i think iam going to mod it myself and make the hole bigger


----------



## ND40oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> But, if it was meant to use an ATX, you would end up losing the 3.5" HDD space and 1 of the 3 2.5" spaces also, and even with the sales increases in SSDs, 95%+ of builds still incorporate a 3.5" drive. And to keep the support wall/panel for the GPU support, you really need to use an ATX psu that is 140mm OR LESS, which there aren't a lot of either. I personally feel that the case design as it stands at the moment is really the best solution for the hardware capabilities it needs to be viable in the current market.


I can't imagine 95%+ of all new builds that go into a case designed for the HTPC crowd (ML07 is at least, the RVZ01 states it's for the space-constrained environment) are getting a 3.5" drive dropped in them. There's really no reason for it unless you're stuffing older parts into a new case. Obviously they compromised to appeal to a broader spectrum of buyers but I would have been happy with them ditching some of the space dedicated to storage. Not that I'd want space for an ATX PSU either, but if you're going to offer 3.5" space for people who are reusing them, then it would be nice to be able to repurpose an ATX PSU as well. Then again, Silverstone doesn't sell storage, but they do sell power supplies...


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ND40oz*
> 
> I can't imagine 95%+ of all new builds that go into a case designed for the HTPC crowd (ML07 is at least, the RVZ01 states it's for the space-constrained environment) are getting a 3.5" drive dropped in them. There's really no reason for it unless you're stuffing older parts into a new case. Obviously they compromised to appeal to a broader spectrum of buyers but I would have been happy with them ditching some of the space dedicated to storage. Not that I'd want space for an ATX PSU either, but if you're going to offer 3.5" space for people who are reusing them, then it would be nice to be able to repurpose an ATX PSU as well. Then again, Silverstone doesn't sell storage, but they do sell power supplies...


Well I'm using it as a full blown tower replacement and am glad they allowed a 3.5' HDD. With 1x5TB HDD, 3xSSD's, 780Ti, i7 4770k, this is a very capable system.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Well I'm using it as a full blown tower replacement and am glad they allowed a 3.5' HDD. With 1x5TB HDD, 3xSSD's, 780Ti, i7 4770k, this is a very capable system.


This exactly, I have a 4TB 3.5" in the unit since it's an HTPC, but even my big systems have a large 3.5" for bulk items (photos, vids, etc)


----------



## ND40oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> This exactly, I have a 4TB 3.5" in the unit since it's an HTPC, but even my big systems have a large 3.5" for bulk items (photos, vids, etc)


Why? Then you have to back that 4TB drive up somewhere to protect against a single drive failure. Might as well throw everything on a multidisk NAS to protect against drive failure and then just back that one system up incase you have a catastrophic system failure to prevent data loss.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osaft*
> 
> Thanks... _but 2nd page?!_ *I found it on page 9...?*
> 
> I never had an SFX-PSU, but I can well imagine it being loud (_few say it is_)... AND I don't like how Silverstone is forcing it on us! So if it's going to be an RV01-Z/ML07 I'll be puting an ATX-PSU in.


No problem, and the page number depends on how many posts per page you have it set at which for me was on page 2.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ND40oz*
> 
> Why? Then you have to back that 4TB drive up somewhere to protect against a single drive failure. Might as well throw everything on a multidisk NAS to protect against drive failure and then just back that one system up incase you have a catastrophic system failure to prevent data loss.


What makes you think Jim doesn't have a way to back-up his files? For all we know it could also be disposable files movies, music, hence the HTPC. We don't have the whole story here. I'm adding a couple 3tb drives to my main rig just so i have extra space for games that I don't play LOL.


----------



## ND40oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> What makes you think Jim doesn't have a way to back-up his files? For all we know it could also be disposable files movies, music, hence the HTPC. We don't have the whole story here. I'm adding a couple 3t B drives to my main rig just so i have extra space for games LOL.


I never said he didn't have a way to back them up, just keeping a single 4 or 5TB drive in a HTPC doesn't make much sense for media, not when it can be streamed from somewhere else. If it's all disposable data, or you just keep 4-5TB of media in multiple places on your home network, then go for it. If it's extra space for games, then you've got a lot of gaming ahead of you.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ND40oz*
> 
> I never said he didn't have a way to back them up, just keeping a single 4 or 5TB drive in a HTPC doesn't make much sense for media, not when it can be streamed from somewhere else. If it's all disposable data, or you just keep 4-5TB of media in multiple places on your home network, then go for it. If it's extra space for games, then you've got a lot of gaming ahead of you.


Maybe some people like to have their media files stored locally?









I have my HTPC setup with its own 3 TB drive and media files all over my network haha. Definitely lots of gaming ahead...


----------



## Grey728

In retrospect, I kind of wish this case was even thinner and smaller somehow and I hope to see these changes in the next version sometime next year. I would much rather own something that more closely resembles the steambox by Valve but this was the closest I could get with the parts that I wanted to install.

There's too much wasted space underneath the full size graphics card and the two 120mm x 25mm fans installed in there don't do much except to cool the GPU. If the GPU was just placed all the way to the bottom of the case with a perforated bottom that would have been enough.

I also don't think we need a place to put a full size 3.5" hard drive on top of the PSU. We would then be able to shave off even more room at the top. This would limit the height of CPU heatsinks a bit but as we've already seen, the Noctua LH-9 or Thermolab seem perfect for this case. Hell even using the stock heatsink is good enough. We simply don't need the additional space above the CPU all that much to install an additional fan.

I would have also liked to have seen an option to either install 4 2.5" drives or 2 drives and 1 slim optical the way it is now. Perhaps include a power cable designed to run lengthwise across the top of the case would be a nice touch and we could install the power supply cable to the end of it.

This case tries to give people a lot of options but instead sets us up for disappointment. There's almost enough room for water cooling, but just not enough. There is space, but it's in all the wrong places. We have the option to use fans, sure, but why do that if they don't provide that much of a benefit. I would have been happier if they left the fit to the bare minimum of motherboard with heatsink/fan, SFF PSU, Full size graphics card, and enough room to put a 2.5" drive or two in there.


----------



## joeaguirre0

Hey guys!

Me and my friend are building our ML07 case. Should the two GPU 120mm fans be on intake or outtake? We want positive pressure. Is the fan logo the direction of where the air is blown?

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Well I'm using it as a full blown tower replacement and am glad they allowed a 3.5' HDD. With 1x5TB HDD, 3xSSD's, 780Ti, i7 4770k, this is a very capable system.


It's amazing how much can be stuffed into this case and I don't think I've seen any complaints about lack of storage capacity. Probably it's the only thing we haven't complained about.









But the problem is we all want different things. Personally, I think a couple of 2.5" drive bays in an SFF case is enough. My current mATX desktop only has a single 250GB SSD (which admittedly filled up too fast with games and I now wish I'd gone with a 500GB) and everything else is on external storage. With the RVZ01, I'd just want 1x SSD and maybe 1x 2.5" HDD (the 2TB Samsung drive that comes in the Seagate Slim looks like a nice option for those needing that much capacity) and no optical drive, so that leaves a lot of wasted space. I could stuff an old 3.5" drive in there to get some reuse but I don't see the point other than saving on the cost of a 2.5" drive.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Me and my friend are building our ML07 case. Should the two GPU 120mm fans be on intake or outtake? We want positive pressure. Is the fan logo the direction of where the air is blown?
> 
> Thanks for any replies!


The side of the fan that has the motor mount is the exhaust side, also, if you look at the frame, it will have direction arrows showing fan rotation direction and airflow.


----------



## joeaguirre0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The side of the fan that has the motor mount is the exhaust side, also, if you look at the frame, it will have direction arrows showing fan rotation direction and airflow.


Oh ok thanks. What orientation should we use the fans on? 2 intake and 1 exhaust.


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeaguirre0*
> 
> Oh ok thanks. What orientation should we use the fans on? 2 intake and 1 exhaust.


The case is build for positive pressure, so all fans should be intakes. Air will exit through the side panels etc.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> In retrospect, I kind of wish this case was even thinner and smaller somehow and I hope to see these changes in the next version sometime next year. I would much rather own something that more closely resembles the steambox by Valve but this was the closest I could get with the parts that I wanted to install.
> 
> There's too much wasted space underneath the full size graphics card and the two 120mm x 25mm fans installed in there don't do much except to cool the GPU. If the GPU was just placed all the way to the bottom of the case with a perforated bottom that would have been enough.
> 
> I also don't think we need a place to put a full size 3.5" hard drive on top of the PSU. We would then be able to shave off even more room at the top. This would limit the height of CPU heatsinks a bit but as we've already seen, the Noctua LH-9 or Thermolab seem perfect for this case. Hell even using the stock heatsink is good enough. We simply don't need the additional space above the CPU all that much to install an additional fan.
> 
> I would have also liked to have seen an option to either install 4 2.5" drives or 2 drives and 1 slim optical the way it is now. Perhaps include a power cable designed to run lengthwise across the top of the case would be a nice touch and we could install the power supply cable to the end of it.
> 
> This case tries to give people a lot of options but instead sets us up for disappointment. There's almost enough room for water cooling, but just not enough. There is space, but it's in all the wrong places. We have the option to use fans, sure, but why do that if they don't provide that much of a benefit. I would have been happier if they left the fit to the bare minimum of motherboard with heatsink/fan, SFF PSU, Full size graphics card, and enough room to put a 2.5" drive or two in there.


I've got 5 2.5 ssd's in mine


----------



## slayerrp

Oh man, love your cable management so much


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> I've got 5 2.5 ssd's in mine


I only see 4-ssd and 1-2.5" platter drive


----------



## Ght10

sorry misread


----------



## Sader0

Hello to the Owners !

Can someone pls help or recommend to me the parts for the build:
A10-5800K + ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+ * Silverstone Raven RVZ01

Planning also to add R9 270X (have Power Color PCS+ or Asus Direct CUII-this one might not fit). PSU will be Silverstone 450W modular

so far following comes to mind:
Noctua L9a - compability with MB confirmed on manufacturers website
Scythe Shuriken Rev B. - suppose to have better cooling capability than Noctua

several notes:
- on my hands only CPU A10-5800K rest - planning to buy at Computeruniverse (EU store)
- Asrock MB I want for ultimate ability to undervolt CPU voltage via BIOS.
- I have Cooler Master GeminII S on my hands, but I think it will not fit as Memory slots are too close to CPU socket

any suggestions will be welcomed.

thanks


----------



## agrims

Trade in that 5800K for the 7600K or the 7850K. There are improvements to be had. I own a 750K (5800K without iGPU) and can say that the 7850K is a good improvement over it. Trade that ASROCK MB for a GB MB, as the Gigabyte is able to run more settings. Since your running APU, go with 2400MHZ ram. You will be glad you did, even if you didn't get a dGPU.


----------



## Aonex

Hey guys, just had a quick question about this case... trying to decide between the ML07 or preordering an NCase M1. From what I'm reading it looks like I'll have to decide between water cooling the CPU with my H100i or installing a graphics card. I'm guessing I can't stick both the H100i and my 260X at the same time. Is that correct? If they won't fit together, could I get an H75 to fit over the motherboard then? Thanks the help.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> Hey guys, just had a quick question about this case... trying to decide between the ML07 or preordering an NCase M1. From what I'm reading it looks like I'll have to decide between water cooling the CPU with my H100i or installing a graphics card. I'm guessing I can't stick both the H100i and my 260X at the same time. Is that correct? If they won't fit together, could I get an H75 to fit over the motherboard then? Thanks the help.


No, and no.
H100 won't fit with a GPU, and h75 is too thick to fit over CPU area.


----------



## Aonex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> No, and no.
> H100 won't fit with a GPU, and h75 is too thick to fit over CPU area.


Thanks for the reply, so without the GPU the H100i would fit though right? As far as the H75, I forgot to ask if it would fit with just one fan, since it's only a 25mm rad. Thanks.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> I've got 5 2.5 ssd's in mine


Yeah, we can install 5 ssd's now. I just meant that we should still be able to install 4-5 2.5" drives in a smaller package case. It would be really amazing if the height of the case wasn't much higher than the height of the PSU.

You're setup is amazing by the way!


----------



## Sader0

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Trade in that 5800K for the 7600K or the 7850K. There are improvements to be had. I own a 750K (5800K without iGPU) and can say that the 7850K is a good improvement over it. Trade that ASROCK MB for a GB MB, as the Gigabyte is able to run more settings. Since your running APU, go with 2400MHZ ram. You will be glad you did, even if you didn't get a dGPU.



thanks for advise, but I cant exchange the A10-5800K(bought that in China's auction) and I need more gaming ability for the system I will build, not just APU IGP.
Also I do own a Gigabyte mATX motherboard(came with CPU) and it is not that I would like to continue using
- it has no CPU voltage control(undervolting) in BIOS opposite to Asrock. screw GB for this !








- VRM have no heatsinks and running hot even without OC









So if I can undervolt the CPU a bit and add R9 270X should be a fairy decent gaming system for mid to high settings for Full HD
My question is as follows:
- will Raven Case able to handle GPU that is dumping hot air inside the case ?
- 65W(will undervolt CPU to such) + 130W of power(GPU) will not be overwhelming for such system ?

unfortunately the spreadsheet that is being maintained in the 1st post of the topic is not very informative on temperatures....


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Trade in that 5800K for the 7600K or the 7850K. There are improvements to be had. I own a 750K (5800K without iGPU) and can say that the 7850K is a good improvement over it. Trade that ASROCK MB for a GB MB, as the Gigabyte is able to run more settings. Since your running APU, go with 2400MHZ ram. You will be glad you did, even if you didn't get a dGPU.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for advise, but I cant exchange the A10-5800K(bought that in China's auction) and I need more gaming ability for the system I will build, not just APU IGP.
> Also I do own a Gigabyte mATX motherboard(came with CPU) and it is not that I would like to continue using
> - it has no CPU voltage control(undervolting) in BIOS opposite to Asrock. screw GB for this !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - VRM have no heatsinks and running hot even without OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I can undervolt the CPU a bit and add R9 270X should be a fairy decent gaming system for mid to high settings for Full HD
> My question is as follows:
> - will Raven Case able to handle GPU that is dumping hot air inside the case ?
> - 65W(will undervolt CPU to such) + 130W of power(GPU) will not be overwhelming for such system ?
> 
> unfortunately the spreadsheet that is being maintained in the 1st post of the topic is not very informative on temperatures....


No, the A88XWN-WIFI (ITX) has voltage control, and is a better platform to OC/undervolt on than the ASrock. I own one, and can vouch for it. Very stable board. From what I have heard, the ASrock requires more voltage, but each batch is different! If you get a 270X go with the Toxic. It has the highest OC potential, and runs cool.

For the other two questions:

- Asked and answered many times, yes, the case handles GPU heat just fine.
- No. You will be fine. This case handles R9-290X's and those are molten magma...


----------



## Jimhans1

I would personally NEVER recommend a Gigabyte board, and certainly not over the ASRock board listed, but I would also not recommend an AMD processor either, for most systems, but they do have a place at certain price points. As a retail PC store owner here in Southern California where we build spec systems for our clients, I have gathered a very strong opinion on what makers motherboards I would recommend based on the quality and reliability of them in actual use, and I can honestly say, that at the moment Gigabyte and MSI are tied for 4th place behind ASRock, EVGA, and ASUS, in that order!


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I would personally NEVER recommend a Gigabyte board, and certainly not over the ASRock board listed, but I would also not recommend an AMD processor either, for most systems, but they do have a place at certain price points. As a retail PC store owner here in Southern California where we build spec systems for our clients, I have gathered a very strong opinion on what makers motherboards I would recommend based on the quality and reliability of them in actual use, and I can honestly say, that at the moment Gigabyte and MSI are tied for 4th place behind ASRock, EVGA, and ASUS, in that order!


And that is why we have the ability to have opinions. I have had nothing but problems out of ASUS and ASRock. Whereas, I have never had problems out of MSI or Gigabyte. I can think of one mobo in recent memory that I had that was ASUS and didn't have issues... The one in my ancient HP computer. Had an 890 ROG CH IV, and wouldn't have used it to bludgeon a cracked out theif in my own home..... They all have issues, can't name a company that hasn't. Also, you stated that you wouldn't recommend an AMD processor. Why not, other than the fact that Intel is ahead of them in single threaded IPC? Because this is OCN, and I know that 99% of people here could care less about wattage. even then, my 750K system is marketed at 100W, but actually only uses 65-79W under load with a 1.1GHz OC. Not to shabby if you ask me. Will it keep up with an i5, nope. But for $79.00 BNIB from the egg, who can argue with it. It was much faster than my Q8200, and keep up with an FX 4300, and an Phenom II 965.. for less money.

BTW, I have a major is business admin, and know a good reason why you recommend Intel, and it isn't because they make chips of solid gold.... It is that type of mentality that will run AMD off the block, and everyone will have to buy into WINTEL... no choice required. AMD makes a solid alternative to Intel at a cheaper price. And that is why I recommend AMD. Choice is a good thing, and so is saving green backs. When I build for someone as a favor, I ask them what they NEED/USE a computer for, what interests them, and make a choice then as to what I build. I build Intel just as fast as AMD, but what does the client need. Hell, 99% tell me I game, I don't care what you put in the computer. If I rattle off content creation, or video encoding and I get this look o o I know that they could probably live with AMD just fine. And everyone like saving money, even Billionaires.... ?


----------



## stormie

Just a heads up to any Australia-based readers. PCCaseGear have now got the ML07 listed as in stock, so looks like it's arrived out here. I can't decide whether to hold off for the new PSU's or not. I'm still worried about the noise produced by the 450W PSU. And I'm disappointed that the ML07 has turned out to be a budget version of the case with plastic front and edge panels.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> Just a heads up to any Australia-based readers. PCCaseGear have now got the ML07 listed as in stock, so looks like it's arrived out here. I can't decide whether to hold off for the new PSU's or not. I'm still worried about the noise produced by the 450W PSU. And I'm disappointed that the ML07 has turned out to be a budget version of the case with plastic front and edge panels.


It was actually stated early on in a YouTube video that the ML07 would be a cheaper version. Sorry about that. Hopefully the new PSU will be even quieter, but it seems like the current one is already great.


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> It was actually stated early on in a YouTube video that the ML07 would be a cheaper version. Sorry about that. Hopefully the new PSU will be even quieter, but it seems like the current one is already great.


Yep, I missed that. I read somewhere early on that it had an aluminium front and edge panels, so I got it in my head that it was going to be a more expensive and nicer version. I'm not complaining about the lack of nasty fans and dust filters, but it seems a little odd that it doesn't include at least one fan. Still, it's $20 AUD cheaper compared to the RVZ01, so I guess that's a decent saving.

There's just too many conflicting opinions on the 450W PSU and I know from experience with other components that what some people call quiet or 'silent', I consider to be far too noisy. But it doesn't seem like the 600W is going to be available anytime soon.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> Yep, I missed that. I read somewhere early on that it had an aluminium front and edge panels, so I got it in my head that it was going to be a more expensive and nicer version. I'm not complaining about the lack of nasty fans and dust filters, but it seems a little odd that it doesn't include at least one fan. Still, it's $20 AUD cheaper compared to the RVZ01, so I guess that's a decent saving.
> 
> There's just too many conflicting opinions on the 450W PSU and I know from experience with other components that what some people call quiet or 'silent', I consider to be far too noisy. But it doesn't seem like the 600W is going to be available anytime soon.


Yeah, I totally agree. Seems are best bet for the 600w is July or August.


----------



## ND40oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Yeah, I totally agree. Seems are best bet for the 600w is July or August.


I couldn't wait any longer, Amazon finally shipped my ML07 today, so I went with the 450 for the time being.


----------



## bkoltai9

The last of my parts arrived on Friday and I had my raven built by Friday night. Fun experience and I have some pics to post when I get around to it.

I have a question concerning fan splitters. I'm using asrock z97e-itx/ac motherboard with 1 cpu fan and 1 chassis fan header. I didn't think to order extra fan splitters since I didn't know if I'd need extra. I am using the two included 15mm fans for the gpu and a noctua s12a-flx for cpu intake above lp53 cooler.

Turns out the only included splitter with my parts was the silverstone 4-pin, which I found curiously had 4-pin female, 4-pin male, and what looks like a 4-pin male missing one pin in the middle. The chassis fan header is 4-pin, but not pwm, so I hoped to use all 3-pin cables to all the 3-pin fans. I decided to buy a splitter set after and installed the 2 silverstone fans on the 4-pin splitter (didn't know if it matters which gets 4-pins and which gets 4-1 pins) and I put the noctua on a 3-pin to molex adapter.

I want to voltage control all three fans from asrock bios and I ordered a 3-pin female to 4x3-pin male splitter from Amazon that arrived yesterday. When I look at it, I am surprised to find, like the silverstone 4-pin splitter with one male with a missing pin, this one has one 3-pin female, one 3-pin male, and three 2-pin male extensions.

Is this how all splitters work? Will I be able to voltage control only the fan with the full 3-pins? Did I get a crappy product that needs to be returned?

Please advise. Thank you all.


----------



## CaptainZombie

@Computex
Quote:


> SilverStone rolled out a sexy matte-white variant of its Milo ML07 compact chassis, pictured below, next to its standard sibling. The case features mostly matte-white surfaces, with a black highlight running along. Under its skin, the ML07 is essentially a Raven RVZ01, a mini-ITX chassis with room for an SFX power supply, a modern 33 cm long graphics card using PCIe risers (a GTX TITAN Black should fit just fine), leaving you still with room for a 240 mm x 120 mm radiator, a slot-in slimline optical drive, a 3.5-inch internal bay, and three 2.5-inch internal bays. Ventilation includes a 120 mm vent over the motherboard tray, and two 120 mm vents at the bottom.




Still waiting to see on the custom cooling that was going to be displayed at Computex by Silverstone.


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> @Computex
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting to see on the custom cooling that was going to be displayed at Computex by Silverstone.


This one ? Looks quite nice


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> This one ? Looks quite nice


Can we get an internal shot?


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Can we get an internal shot?


I didn't take it







found it on the facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/SilverStoneEnglish


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> I didn't take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it on the facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/SilverStoneEnglish


Ha! Thanks! I saw a picture you can vaguely see it.



And for giggles alternative colors for the RVZ01.


----------



## TheLaggingMan

Wow, there're two previously unannounced cases that look to be in the vein of the RVZ01/ML07 on their Facebook page called ML08 and FTZ01. ML08 is probably a version with an aluminium face, but what's the FTZ01?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLaggingMan*
> 
> Wow, there're two previously unannounced cases that look to be in the vein of the RVZ01/ML07 on their Facebook page called ML08 and FTZ01. ML08 is probably a version with an aluminium face, but what's the FTZ01?


Looks like the FTZ01 is a RVZ01 with a unibody aluminum panel



http://www.expreview.com/33816.html

Not quite sure what the difference is with the ML08 though.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Ha! Thanks! I saw a picture you can vaguely see it.
> 
> 
> 
> And for giggles alternative colors for the RVZ01.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLaggingMan*
> 
> Wow, there're two previously unannounced cases that look to be in the vein of the RVZ01/ML07 on their Facebook page called ML08 and FTZ01. ML08 is probably a version with an aluminium face, but what's the FTZ01?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Looks like the FTZ01 is a RVZ01 with a unibody aluminum panel
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.expreview.com/33816.html
> 
> Not quite sure what the difference is with the ML08 though.


Love the look of the aluminum body. In the one pic too, I see a bunch of SG05 and SG08 looking cases too. I wonder if that is what they are.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Translated in English off their site:
Quote:


> Computex 2014 on June 3 to 7 in Taipei, the fifth consecutive Super correspondent network broadcast live, in front of the following is sent back reports: our frontline reporter learned from Little Crow RVZ01 sisters at Silverstone Chassis ML07 version already on the market, but this time they gave little crow brings two new sisters FTZ01 and ML08, derivative products are the same structure, similar in appearance and ML07, the former fort is also a continuation of the series of aluminum FT panel style.




Namely red version RVZ01, ML08, FTZ01 black version and silver version of the front panel FTZ01


----------



## Shrak

So glad I haven't ordered the ml07 yet, that aluminum is sexy. Hurry with a release D:


----------



## ND40oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> So glad I haven't ordered the ml07 yet, that aluminum is sexy. Hurry with a release D:


The ML07 is so cheap, just replace it when the FTZ01 finally gets released.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ND40oz*
> 
> The ML07 is so cheap, just replace it when the FTZ01 finally gets released.


The FTZ01 looks really nice. Have to wonder when those will be releasing.


----------



## jhoff80

Agreed on the FTZ01. Might be upgrading from my ML07 faster than I expected later this year.









That being said, I don't hate the plastic on the ML07 or anything either. It blends in well enough on my component shelf as it is.


----------



## hellfire95

Can anyone tell me if Inno3D GTX 780 iChill will fit inside RVZ01?


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire95*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if Inno3D GTX 780 iChill will fit inside RVZ01?


Yes, but you might have to take the 120mm slim fan(s) out from the bottom since that's a 3 slot card. Height and length wise you're ok.


----------



## Aonex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> So glad I haven't ordered the ml07 yet, that aluminum is sexy. Hurry with a release D:


On the same boat, was this close to ordering the ML07... but will wait for the FTZ01. Hopefully this model will have fan filters, those really adds to the cost of the ML07 and end up making it more expensive than the Raven.


----------



## jhoff80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aonex*
> 
> On the same boat, was this close to ordering the ML07... but will wait for the FTZ01. Hopefully this model will have fan filters, those really adds to the cost of the ML07 and end up making it more expensive than the Raven.


I ended up buying the fan filters separately, and I'm not that impressed. But I can understand waiting too, because the FTZ01 does really look nice. The big problem I'm having with the filters is that any anti-vibration rubber screws that I have all stick out further than a regular screw would, which means the filters aren't flush enough to stick very well.


----------



## Aonex

Did you get the Silverstone fan filters? Those are the ones I'm looking at.... pricey though since they're like 10 bucks each at Newegg.


----------



## jhoff80

Yeah, the Silverstone FF123B ones. They're magnetized on all four sides, but that doesn't help much when the rubber screw used to mount the fans sticks out a few mm and prevents the filters from making good enough contact with the case.

Maybe you'll have better luck though, it could just be that the rubber screws I had sitting around were just terrible.


----------



## GunSkillet

I REALLY wish Silverstone would be more upfront about these release dates. At least give us more information and ballpark numbers.


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunSkillet*
> 
> I REALLY wish Silverstone would be more upfront about these release dates. At least give us more information and ballpark numbers.


Totally agree. It's frustrating to always be waiting and not knowing how long before these tempting new products are going to reach the market. I was all set to get the ML07, but now I've seen the FTZ01 I'd much prefer that version as it's more what I hoped the ML07 would be only better. Looks great and has a nice, clean design - one of the best looking Silverstone products I've seen a long time and maybe they're finally trying to lift their game with their aesthetics. But it could be 6 mths or so away. At least the ML07 isn't too expensive so I suppose it's still a decent interim option and then update to the FTZ01 later.

Looks like Silverstone are committed to the internal design of this case with all these different versions they've got in the pipeline. So those of us hoping for a smaller, more streamlined version are probably out of luck. And they don't seem to have a track record of updating and refining their designs if the SG series is anything to go by. I suppose there's no reason to if the products are still profitable.

Anyway, think I'll just wait for the new PSU's and maybe by then we'll have some idea of when the FTZ01 is going to be available.


----------



## protokon

Hello guys! I'm ready to join the club with my new ML07 case







I am waiting for all my parts to come in before posting pics of my new build. here is my plan:

Case:Silverstone ML07 of course!

case fans: 2x Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120mm Case Fan

Power supply: PSU SILVERSTONE | ST45SF-G 450W RT

motherboard: ASROCK|FM2A88X-ITX+ R

CPU: A10 7850k (yeah I'm one of those AMD fanboys, sorry...)

RAM: AMD R9 gamer series 2400 mhz (2x4GB)

Graphics card: MSI R7 250

Drive: Samsung 840 evo 240GB SSD

CPU cooler: undecided (most likely between the NT06-pro and an h55 quiet edition corsair)

I also thought I'd do a build price breakdown too, as originally I planned on doing a "budget" build, but I'm too much of an enthusiast to cut corners lol...

case: 74.99
motherboard: 98.99
PSU: 94.99
CPU: 149.99 (caught it on memorial day special) regularly 179.99
HDD: 134.99 (got lucky with a newegg special/shell shocker) regularly 189.99
RAM: 85.99 (it sells for 105.99 on amd's website with a 20 dollar discount code, good until end of June I believe)
Graphics card: 89.99
case fans: 2x Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120mm Case Fan 25.99

total cost so far: 781.91

I've read all 163 pages of this thread, several times. I am still torn between going air cooling and *attempting* water cooling. I've seen a few users here who were successful with installing their AIO liquid coolers, a few who were kinda successful (lol), and a few who apparently just couldn't get it to work and gave up on the idea. Is it worth the time and energy to try and install an AIO? also, will it really be any quieter/cooler than just using the NT06 pro as a cooling solution?

One last question, aside from the cooling choices: as for the graphics card, obviously I chose the cheap little r7 to pair it with the kaveri APU. I've seen it in action as my roommate has a build running off of kaveri without any dual graphics, and I'm impressed with what it can output by itself. The question is, should I skip dual graphics since this case is capable of supporting full size cards and just go for a more powerful card? This will end up being used as a media/gaming PC, potentially being a steambox in the future while streaming from my main desktop.


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protokon*
> 
> Hello guys! I'm ready to join the club with my new ML07 case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for all my parts to come in before posting pics of my new build. here is my plan:
> 
> Case:Silverstone ML07 of course!
> 
> case fans: 2x Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120mm Case Fan
> 
> Power supply: PSU SILVERSTONE | ST45SF-G 450W RT
> 
> motherboard: ASROCK|FM2A88X-ITX+ R
> 
> CPU: A10 7850k (yeah I'm one of those AMD fanboys, sorry...)
> 
> RAM: AMD R9 gamer series 2400 mhz (2x4GB)
> 
> Graphics card: MSI R7 250
> 
> Drive: Samsung 840 evo 240GB SSD
> 
> CPU cooler: undecided (most likely between the NT06-pro and an h55 quiet edition corsair)
> 
> I also thought I'd do a build price breakdown too, as originally I planned on doing a "budget" build, but I'm too much of an enthusiast to cut corners lol...
> 
> case: 74.99
> motherboard: 98.99
> PSU: 94.99
> CPU: 149.99 (caught it on memorial day special) regularly 179.99
> HDD: 134.99 (got lucky with a newegg special/shell shocker) regularly 189.99
> RAM: 85.99 (it sells for 105.99 on amd's website with a 20 dollar discount code, good until end of June I believe)
> Graphics card: 89.99
> case fans: 2x Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120mm Case Fan 25.99
> 
> total cost so far: 781.91
> 
> I've read all 163 pages of this thread, several times. I am still torn between going air cooling and *attempting* water cooling. I've seen a few users here who were successful with installing their AIO liquid coolers, a few who were kinda successful (lol), and a few who apparently just couldn't get it to work and gave up on the idea. Is it worth the time and energy to try and install an AIO? also, will it really be any quieter/cooler than just using the NT06 pro as a cooling solution?
> 
> One last question, aside from the cooling choices: as for the graphics card, obviously I chose the cheap little r7 to pair it with the kaveri APU. I've seen it in action as my roommate has a build running off of kaveri without any dual graphics, and I'm impressed with what it can output by itself. The question is, should I skip dual graphics since this case is capable of supporting full size cards and just go for a more powerful card? This will end up being used as a media/gaming PC, potentially being a steambox in the future while streaming from my main desktop.


I would get a cpu and a bigger gpu instead of a apu in crossfire with a low budget card. Why? Compare my budget setup 3d mark score with your setup : Your Setup - My Setup

From what i have found Apu is fun but really not that powerful. Of course you can use any AMD cpu without graphics instead of my Intel Processor.


----------



## scroeffie

my powersuppy just blew up guys i dont know why i was playing watch dogs i dont overclock
i have a 4670 cpu a 280x gpu 1 tb hdd thats it nothing more i was doing a mission that something blew up like a capasitor and it stinks wil open the case and see the damage
450 watt my ass the powersuply feels realy hot
its the silverstone 450watt version i think it did not have good cooling it feel realy hot was playing watch dogs for almost 2 hours ?
before this i played skyrim for weeks no problem


----------



## slayerrp

With normal use that shouldn't have happened. Can you make a picture how your system looks like ? maybe your airflow is bad and made your system overheat.


----------



## scroeffie

i have tested evrrything luucky for me evrythings works gpu cpu mobo hdd








i have good airlfow i did cable managment i have the case vertical my game room is very cool
and temp in game wil not go over 50 degrees celcius both gpu and cpu i do not overclock never
4670 cpu and a 280x tripple fan something thermalpaste is articsilver
but i started a mission i was shooting than bang very loud explosion u think 450 watt is just not enough
the psu felt very hot and alsow stinks 


i wil send it back what do i do wait for the 600watt ?


----------



## scroeffie

shall i buy the gold version ?
another thing 2 feet are blokking a little bit of airouttake of the psu i have the feet at the psu side not the gpu side is that correct ?


----------



## iRUSH

450 is plenty and it's unlikely pulling 200 gaming.

That's a cramped case so heat will be there. I suspect the PSU fan is tiny too.


----------



## scroeffie

psu fan is 80mm


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scroeffie*
> 
> shall i buy the gold version ?
> another thing 2 feet are blokking a little bit of airouttake of the psu i have the feet at the psu side not the gpu side is that correct ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> 450 is plenty and it's unlikely pulling 200 gaming.
> 
> That's a cramped case so heat will be there. I suspect the PSU fan is tiny too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scroeffie*
> 
> psu fan is 80mm


You want to place the feet on all 4 corners of the case if its going to lay horizontal. I wonder why Silverstone never went with a 92mm fan which is much more powerful than an 80mm. I fear to see how the 600W operates with more load on it. Knock on wood, my 450W has been good thus far so we shall see how it goes moving forward.


----------



## scroeffie

i have my case always vertical its better for cooling with feed
i think they could have fit a 92 mm fan
iam going to mod the case for better psu cooling the broken psu wil send it back for rma
i dont understand i have been playing skyrim with 4k mods etc no problems for 2 weeks than watchdogs 2 hours bang
cheap caps ?


----------



## scroeffie

what can i do to prevent this in the future ?


----------



## hellfire95

Was your blown PSU bronze rated or gold??


----------



## scroeffie

bronz psu silverstone i did nothing difrent i was just playing watch dogs my computer is vertical for the best cooling
i chekked the temps between gaming and both cpu and gpu where stable at 50 degrees celcius than i started a mission i was hacking a camera
allot of enemys where looking for me than boom all the power in the hous was gone than i started the computer again
and again boom but this time smoke came out and stink


----------



## scroeffie

the psu smels burnd like burnd plastic like that


----------



## scroeffie

i was looking at the case i think i know what the problem is the psu is on the downside so cold air comes in and heat gose down but down where to the floor ?
there is like 2 or 3 cm between the floor and the outtake psu


----------



## scroeffie

they messed up the psu intake whole the only thing that i did was cut out the metal honeycomb for better cooling
the psu and the hole are not in the same place ????


----------



## jalex3

The hole was made to line up with the gold version. Sound like a mix of heat bad luck.
Other people must be running the same psu and I have not see it be a problem.


----------



## protokon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> I would get a cpu and a bigger gpu instead of a apu in crossfire with a low budget card. Why? Compare my budget setup 3d mark score with your setup : Your Setup - My Setup
> 
> From what i have found Apu is fun but really not that powerful. Of course you can use any AMD cpu without graphics instead of my Intel Processor.


Thanks Slayer, I appreciate the feedback. I jumped on board with trying a kaveri build because I have a roommate who has a very "minimal" build as a second machine and I've seen first-hand how it performs, and I was impressed. The small size of the r7's doesn't really take advantage of this case layout (they are pretty small cards, can easily use a much smaller blueprint case)

What I may do is search for an even smaller form-factor mini itx case, and strip the AMD parts (mobo, apu and gfx card) into another build at some point.

Unfortunately my desktop just died today, I am uncertain of what part failed. It looks like this will push me to try and finish my build this weekend instead of next weekend, haha. I'll post pictures after I get it together.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scroeffie*
> 
> they messed up the psu intake whole the only thing that i did was cut out the metal honeycomb for better cooling
> the psu and the hole are not in the same place ????


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jalex3*
> 
> The hole was made to line up with the gold version. Sound like a mix of heat bad luck.
> Other people must be running the same psu and I have not see it be a problem.


That's a bummer if true, but I would think the bronze and gold have the same placement of the fan. Is that not true?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That's a bummer if true, but I would think the bronze and gold have the same placement of the fan. Is that not true?


Not according to images on Google ( just looked it up, seemed odd to me too );

Gold is all the way against the edge;


Bronze is offset more towards the center;


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Not according to images on Google ( just looked it up, seemed odd to me too );
> 
> Gold is all the way against the edge;
> 
> 
> Bronze is offset more towards the center;


Well that is fairly stupid then if they are offset and they didn't accommodate for that on the PSU vent considering people will go with one or the other.


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Well that is fairly stupid then if they are offset and they didn't accommodate for that on the PSU vent considering people will go with one or the other.


I've been wondering about this too. Clearly they only had the 450W gold PSU in mind with this case, but it seems strange they didn't allow for compatibility with their older PSU's as well. And it's going to be the same problem with the upcoming 500W SFX PSU with the 120mm fan. Hopefully they're address this in the new versions of the case they've just shown.


----------



## scroeffie

guys it makes sense how can i fan take max cold air in if the hole of the case is way of the fan takes like 25%
alsow i saw a riviuew online the guy disabmled the psu sorry for my bad english but hey opend the psu and its evrything is very close to eachother
so it makes sense when to much heat stays inside a capactitor wil explode over the vent hole that i cut out i wil put a magnetic dust cover
i have found one on ebay for 7 dollars so it lookes better but still the psu doesnt take max air in becaude its not the same hole
you guys know what i mean sorry for the bad english this alsow wil be a big problem for the upcoming psu sfx from silverstone
with this case the 600 watt version with 80mm fan wil even make more heat this makes no sense why silverstone desi the case like this


----------



## CrookedHauser

Does anyone know why all the z77 mini itx motherboards disappeared? Wanted to get rid of my h77 so I could overclock my 3570k.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrookedHauser*
> 
> Does anyone know why all the z77 mini itx motherboards disappeared? Wanted to get rid of my h77 so I could overclock my 3570k.


With Z97 out now the older boards get harder to find as they don't make them anymore.


----------



## CrookedHauser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> With Z97 out now the older boards get harder to find as they don't make them anymore.


Too bad the LGA 1155 isn't compatible so my 3570k is useless for overclocking. Ebay ripoff here I come!


----------



## bait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scroeffie*
> 
> bronz psu silverstone i did nothing difrent i was just playing watch dogs my computer is vertical for the best cooling
> i chekked the temps between gaming and both cpu and gpu where stable at 50 degrees celcius than i started a mission i was hacking a camera
> allot of enemys where looking for me than boom all the power in the hous was gone than i started the computer again
> and again boom but this time smoke came out and stink


I wonder if it was a power surge that killed it?


----------



## jalex3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bait*
> 
> I wonder if it was a power surge that killed it?


Other people must use that model, its got to be more than just the heat.
Needs a bigger vent to be more compatible for sure though.


----------



## bait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrookedHauser*
> 
> Too bad the LGA 1155 isn't compatible so my 3570k is useless for overclocking. Ebay ripoff here I come!


Not sure if you're in the US, but if you are, this doesn't look too bad: http://www.amazon.com/Socket-Motherboard-P8Z77-I-DELUXE-WD/dp/B00A14ZW0I/ref=pd_cp_pc_0


----------



## scroeffie

because i was playing at max setting motion blur off because i dont like it and resulution at 1080p on my plasma tv evrything was oke i felt the psu was getting hot but cpu and gpu where fine at 50 celcius so i was trying to complete a gang mission than bammm maybe it was because to mutch caracters on the screen and the gpu went up in power and the psu could not handle the watt i dont know what iam talking about but maybe its possible ?
my gpu is queeen 280x i dont overclock never en gpu fan is at 30% and cpu fan 50% and case fans at 50% i cant hear them
just the psu fan was loud alsow is there somekind of software that i can speed up the psu fan


----------



## CrookedHauser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bait*
> 
> Not sure if you're in the US, but if you are, this doesn't look too bad: http://www.amazon.com/Socket-Motherboard-P8Z77-I-DELUXE-WD/dp/B00A14ZW0I/ref=pd_cp_pc_0


You're right that's not bad. Thanks! I swear that wasn't there yesterday. That board was used for $300+. I might jump on that.

But I just did the EVGA step up program from my GTX 760 to a 780 for an extra $250. That'll probably increase my FPS for a while until I decide to upgrade the CPU and MoBo.


----------



## hellfire95

Hey guys, need a small help here.. I will be buying a raven rvz01 this week for my new gaming rig since my old gaming laptop with GTX660M can no more handle current gen AAA titles. My planned hardware are:
Intel i5-4670K
Asus Z97-i Plus (because it has 2 chassis fan headers and Wi-Fi)
Kingston Hyper-X Fury 16GB 1866MHz
2TB Seagate SSHD
Raven RVZ01
SFX 450W Gold
Asus VG248QE 144Hz monitor

I am stuck on GPU.. should I get Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti windforce or MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming? Since gigabyte has 2 8 pin power connectors compared to MSI's 6 pin and 8 pin connectors. I am afraid that Gigabyte might suck the whole 450W and computer might keep shutting down and crash GPU.. I will just mildly overclock the CPU. Any suggestions?
Also which CPU cooler would be best? I am looking forward to Antec Kuhler H20 620 cooler(I read in first page) but it's availability is less in the country I am living now.


----------



## scroeffie

4670 is fast no need to oc more heat more problems
get a gpu with 3gb vram or more


----------



## hellfire95

780 ti has 3GB VRAM.. DUH..


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire95*
> 
> I am stuck on GPU.. should I get Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti windforce or MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming?


For what it's worth, I currently own a Gigabyte GTX 770 and if noise is a concern, I wouldn't recommend it. It's good at idle, the fans are basically inaudible (they run at about 700rpm - lowest fan speeds I've seen reported at idle amongst the various brands), but it's noisy at load and suffers from intermittent coil whine. I can only imagine that the 780 and 780Ti would be even worse as they all use the same cooler. Performance and reliability has been fine, but because of the noise issues I'm disappointed with it and regret the purchase. Having said that, of the many reviews I've read, the Gigabyte 770 faired reasonably well in noise measurements, with only the MSI being quieter, and the other brands seem to be even worse. So maybe my expectations are too unrealistic with these higher end cards.

I'm planning to get rid of mine and downgrade to a 760 or 270X for the time being (I'll probably try MSI as they're reputed to be quieter) until some more power efficient cards come along. Also with the Gigabyte, the fans run at high speed on start up and don't slow down until Windows finishes booting and the Nvidia drivers are loaded. I find that really annoying but I don't know if this is something it has in common with other brands. I've read that MSI cards do some sort of dust removal cycle on startup, running the fans at full speed for a period of time. I'm not sure if that applies to the current models though. Unfortunately they don't seem to mention annoying issues like that in reviews.

But for power consumption, Gigabyte cards usually seems comparable to the other brands so I doubt that would be a concern. That's something I'm always cautious about, but just check some reviews to confirm how it compares. I'd suggest checking out the reviews on TechPowerup as they do comprehensive power consumption tests and they've done reviews on most of the brands and models. They've reviewed the MSI 780 Ti, but not the Gigabyte although they've got a review of the Gigabyte 780 non-Ti.


----------



## hellfire95

Actually I have seen many reviews and it shows that gigabyte one consumes much more than msi's, maybe because of two 8 pin power connectors.. Thanks


----------



## hellfire95

Does anyone know if Antec Kuhler H20 650 will fit or not? 620 is almost rare in the country I am residing now..


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire95*
> 
> Actually I have seen many reviews and it shows that gigabyte one consumes much more than msi's, maybe because of two 8 pin power connectors.. Thanks


Okay, well if that's the case then it's probably going to be ridiculously loud. That 3 fan cooler they use seems only barely adequate for the 770. It's laughable that they claim it can dissipate up to 450W.


----------



## Crystal3d

Read untill the 120th page,

Guys help me out with this.

Mobo Ga-z97n-WIFI
CPU 4790k (no Oc untill 600w)
Cooler: NH-L12 (with exchange the Top 25mm fan with Stock Slim fan)
Corsair Vengeance Pro ,Hi profile possible with dh-l12?

I read that both the Z87n-wifi and Z97N_wifi is compatible with DH-L12 as stated by Noctua.
I wonder the New CPU sockets placement will do any better or cause problems...
 Vs 

I have got one other question that involves ML07b with "Arctic Hybrid II 120 and that plastic GPU holder but that can wait.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire95*
> 
> Actually I have seen many reviews and it shows that gigabyte one consumes much more than msi's, maybe because of two 8 pin power connectors.. Thanks


Can you give a link, that GA-boards being power hungry is very concerning with this build...I hope it is not true...


----------



## hellfire95

Nah man.. I said gigabyte GTX 780 Ti graphic cards not motherboard.. motherboards are not power hungry


----------



## hellfire95

Still waiting for my reply about if antec kuhler h20 650 or cooler master seidon 12V will fit in the case or not?


----------



## Cheese Cake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire95*
> 
> Still waiting for my reply about if antec kuhler h20 650 or cooler master seidon 12V will fit in the case or not?


It will fit


----------



## hellfire95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheese Cake*
> 
> It will fit


You sure, bro?


----------



## Crystal3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire95*
> 
> Actually I have seen many reviews and it shows that gigabyte one consumes much more than msi's, maybe because of two 8 pin power connectors.. Thanks


Can you post a l
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire95*
> 
> Nah man.. I said gigabyte GTX 780 Ti graphic cards not motherboard.. motherboards are not power hungry


Thanks for the clarification:thumb:

I got one more question.

The ref cooler on GPU very whooofy! and i have already ordered an arctic hybrid II. Now if you google that thing, you will the passive HEATsink for VRMs and VRAM s are like a pronounced-backplate. As my case has not arrived due to Customs and stuff, i am so excited to find out my self: Is it possible to mount the GPU without that plastic GPU/Hdd holder?
C


----------



## hellfire95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystal3d*
> 
> Can you post a l
> Thanks for the clarification:thumb:
> 
> I got one more question.
> 
> The ref cooler on GPU very whooofy! and i have already ordered an arctic hybrid II. Now if you google that thing, you will the passive HEATsink for VRMs and VRAM s are like a pronounced-backplate. As my case has not arrived due to Customs and stuff, i am so excited to find out my self: Is it possible to mount the GPU without that plastic GPU/Hdd holder?
> C


Sorry bro, I don't know.. I haven't got the case yet..As far as I can say, if you mount the GPU without holder, you will have to place gpu direct into pcie slot and it's height might interfere with the case enclosure because the height of this case is not much high to support High-end GPU, so there is plastic holder and a Pcie raiser card for a reason.. I think so, but not sure.. lol


----------



## scroeffie

can some one tel me if its safe to put a temprature sensor inside a psu


----------



## Crystal3d

My case arrived, i was planning to use the ml07b case and use this for a temporary build but it looks really nice and build quality is decent as expected.


----------



## Crystal3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire95*
> 
> Sorry bro, I don't know.. I haven't got the case yet..As far as I can say, if you mount the GPU without holder, you will have to place gpu direct into pcie slot and it's height might interfere with the case enclosure because the height of this case is not much high to support High-end GPU, so there is plastic holder and a Pcie raiser card for a reason.. I think so, but not sure.. lol


It looks like there s no way to separate the GPU case from the plastic holder. I am asking SS officials if they can send me a spare GPU holder. I will let you know...

For those asking why i bother... MY 680 is very loud to stay on 70 degrees so i ordered an arctic hyrbid ii 120 GPU cooler. The heatsink for the vrams are at the back of the GPU which collides with the GPU holder of rvz01/ml07b.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire95*
> 
> Does anyone know if Antec Kuhler H20 650 will fit or not? 620 is almost rare in the country I am residing now..


This will not fit. Don't waste your money.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scroeffie*
> 
> can some one tel me if its safe to put a temprature sensor inside a psu


As long as the tip of that sensor is wrapped in some kind of thin plastic and you can guarantee the metal tip of that sensor doesn't make contact with anything, you shouldn't have a problem, BUT you need to be careful with what you touch in there. DO NOT touch it if it's been on or been on in the past 30 minutes. You need to give time for those capacitors to discharge otherwise you risk shocking yourself (maybe even severely) or damaging your PSU.

Why not tape the temp sensor to the side of the PSU chassis instead of picking an individual PSU component? It would certainly be safer...


----------



## scroeffie

ok good tip because my 2 weeks old sfx silverstone 450 watt bronze died i think of heat i do never ever overclock
and alsow the hole of the case is not correct as the psu
so iam going to order the gold version of silverstone and i want to put a temp sensor inside or at the outake somewhere or maybe side case
i want to know how to it gets in idle and whyle gaming


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire95*
> 
> Still waiting for my reply about if antec kuhler h20 650 or cooler master seidon 12V will fit in the case or not?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheese Cake*
> 
> It will fit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire95*
> 
> You sure, bro?


The fit of coolers in this case is more dependent on the motherboard than anything else, I know the 120M fits (with boards like the Z77E-ITX, and the P8Z77-I deluxe and the Impact) most folks here that tried the 120V (which is the crappy, cheap unit that CM has tried to replace the 120M with and failed) had problems with it, and I know the Kuhler 620 has had issues with the tubing kinking in this case depending on socket placement and your tubing management.


----------



## ND40oz

So I finally got around to opening my ML07 and ST45SF-G. Has silverstone's quality taken a downturn lately or did all of my stuff happen to get put together on a Friday afternoon?

ML07 - 3 crossthreaded screws, one for the top panel and then both screws at the back for the GPU riser. The riser wasn't even inserted into the case correctly, the bottom half was just hanging off the back of the case with the two crossthreaded screws holding it on. Not too big a deal, I can make that part work, so I'm halfway through putting everything in.



ST45SF-G v2 - I can't even plug the mb cable into the power supply, it will not go in far enough for the latch to engage. I tried the mb cable from my ST1000 and it plugs in just fine, so I suspect I just have a poorly made mb cable. Guess I have to RMA it and hopefully I get one that I can actually use.


----------



## Ice Reign

Maybe you got a rogue bad apple. My PSU and case were impeccable. As for previous products I have purchased from SS, zero issue. Sorry to hear that you got a bit of a dud.


----------



## Grey728

What bothers me about the Antec 650 Kuhler is that the overall height of the Radiator/Fan/Pump isn't listed anywhere.

Radiator: 27mm
Fan: 25mm
Cold Plate + pump: 26mm*

Total Height: 78mm* (maybe)

I have a beef with the "Cold Plate = Pump" measurement. That should have been separated to make it more clear since the picture shows it as two separate devices for this particular model. The 620 doesn't have this problem.


----------



## ND40oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice Reign*
> 
> Maybe you got a rogue bad apple. My PSU and case were impeccable. As for previous products I have purchased from SS, zero issue. Sorry to hear that you got a bit of a dud.


I've got a ton of Silverstone products as well, this is the first time I've had major issues with any of them, which is why I'm wondering what's up.

The cable from my ST50F-P plugs in fine as well and I'd consider just using it if I knew why there was a capacitor on the cable that came with the ST45SF-G. Supposedly they should be able to swap cabling without issue because they're all compatible with the short cable kits, PP05 and PP05-E, but I'll just wait for Amazon to ship me another one.


----------



## stormie

I know this is off topic but has anyone here looked at or considered the Jonsbo/Rosewill U2 case? It's a nice clean looking case, nice compact footprint for the desktop (only 230mm deep, but a little too wide at 208mm - a tad less than the SG05 though) and takes an ATX PSU. Main limitation is a max graphics card length of 220mm. I'm wondering if the MSI 760 mini might be a good option with it or the Asus 760 non-mini will fit too.

The more I look at the Raven/ML07 I just can't help thinking that it's too big for what it is. Especially for those of us not wanting monster graphics cards.


----------



## hellfire95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The fit of coolers in this case is more dependent on the motherboard than anything else, I know the 120M fits (with boards like the Z77E-ITX, and the P8Z77-I deluxe and the Impact) most folks here that tried the 120V (which is the crappy, cheap unit that CM has tried to replace the 120M with and failed) had problems with it, and I know the Kuhler 620 has had issues with the tubing kinking in this case depending on socket placement and your tubing management.


Hey man, Do you know if seidon 120m will fit on asus z97i-plus.. it has pretty much space for cooler though..


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> This is how mine sounds :


I got a reply from Silverstone that they couldn't hear the psu really well, so i took my psu out and started it with just a cable and made a new video. Still it seems really hard to get the rattle on a video







( 



 )


----------



## jalex3

I tried plugging in the HD AUDIO header for about 1 hours. No luck still cant get in on. Other than that and one bad screwhole my rvz01 was built well.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellfire95*
> 
> Hey man, Do you know if seidon 120m will fit on asus z97i-plus.. it has pretty much space for cooler though..


I have not used that board personally as it is a Z97 chipset, but, the layout of the board appears to match the P8Z77-I Deluxe/M6I, so I would think it should fit with no problem.


----------



## fleetfeather

Sup dudes,

Was trawling youtube and found this bit of info from computex. Check out that 65mm cooler @ 3:30. Looks like a prime candidate for a RVZ01 build?


----------



## thatsnailguy

Hello, I am planning a Silverstone Raven RVZ01 or ML07 build for the near future.

My Plan is:
Case: SilverStone RAVEN Series RVZ01B
CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
CPU Cooler: ZALMAN CNPS8900 Quiet
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Superclocked 3GB
PSU: SILVERSTONE 450W 80 PLUS GOLD

If you are familiar with the RVZ01 or its sister cases, there are 3 120mm fan mounts. 2 mounts by the GPU and 1 above the CPU. I do not wish to sacrifice having a full size 25mm on any of these mounts. And after reading through the entire Silverstone Raven RVZ01 / ML07 / ML08 / FTZ01 Owners Club thread it seems that people have had issues with mounting this cooler on ITX Mobo without running into both ram or PCI slots. I have read that it is possible if you turn the cooler 90 degrees and run the heat pipes across the CPU instead of along it (reducing cooling efficiency drastically). But I am not entirely sure what this means exactly (If anyone could explain what is happening in greater detail I would much appreciate it)
So my question is: Is there a compatible LGA 1150 ITX mobo that can mount this cooler in its intended orientation, without interfering with low profile RAM in both slots or the PCI slot with riser card.

I would go with a Noctua NH-L12, but would have to replace the top fan for a 20mm or thinner one to fit in the case.

I just have a feeling that having a nice 25x120mm fan blowing straight down onto this cooler could improve upon the already great comparison score here

Thanks for any insight.
~thatsnailguy

P.S. I posted this elsewhere, I'm sorry this sounds like 3rd person from this threads perspective.


----------



## Grey728

I've been doing a lot of research on heat sinks and fans lately...

*Noctua NH-L12* may not be able to fit with a 20mm fan on top as the total height would be 86mm. Well, maybe it'll fit but it'll be tight as the max heatsink height should be 84mm or less according to the manual. A 15mm fan would do it but it might be a bit loud.

*Noctua NH-L9i* seems to be a good alternative as reported by Ght10 and can handle 95W TDP with good case ventilation. There's also enough room to install another fan on the side panel to blow even more air into the case. Overclocking is possible but I wouldn't recommend it personally.

*Thermolab LP-53 Slim* is similar to the Noctua NH-L9i but uses a all copper block and a louder fan than Noctua's model. It appears to have better cooling capability than the NH-L9i but I'm still waiting for confirmation on that. It's also only available from eBay.

*Silverstone's NT06-Pro* is the solution I went with and seems to work adequately but the heatsink is HUGE and requires the fan to be installed under the heatsink in a pull orientation ( Pull air from outside the case into the fins ). Orientating the fan as push (exhaust air from mobo through fins and out of side panel) didn't work well for me and would cause temperatures to run away and the cpu can start to overheat. The fan is loud to me at 100% too. Also it's very difficult to get to your motherboard connections using this heatsink so plan accordingly.

*Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle* Seems to work but some people have reported that the fan is a bit loud (may be a dud) as well as some clearance issues. I haven't researched reported temps on this item yet.

I've been playing with the idea of replacing my NT06-Pro and EVGA ACX cooler and using just the three case fans for my build using *Pro-Sam17* with three *Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm* case fan that I would either mount to the side panel or onto the heatsink. I'll have to test it when I'm ready to order.

On the video card side I want to replace my EVGA ACX heatsink with a *GELID Solutions GC-VGA02-01*, remove the fans and housing and just blow air onto it use two Noctua PWM fans plugged into the video card. This *VGA fan adaptor* should do the trick.


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> I got a reply from Silverstone that they couldn't hear the psu really well, so i took my psu out and started it with just a cable and made a new video. Still it seems really hard to get the rattle on a video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> 
> 
> )


Got a reply back from Silverstone today, they saw my new video and they agreed that's not how i supposed to sound. According to them i have enough reason to get it replaced


----------



## Sader0

Hello Everyone !

Just started to join the club - following system will be assembled:

CPU: A10-5800K (leftover from the build - still think it will make fine with R9 270X for 720p 1080p - without maxing out all the games)
CPU Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B.
MB: ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+
RAM: Samsung 2*4Gb 1333 DDR3 RAM ...DH0 - OC to 2133/2400 (leftover from APU Build)
SSD Main: 2.5" Crucial M500 240 Gb SSD
HDD Storage: 3.5" WD Green 1 Tb HDD
GPU: R9 270X PCS+\ASUS DC2 or R9 290 PCS+ ( not sure PSU can make it...or it will fit - will see )
PSU: 50W Silverstone 80+ GOLD
CASE: Silverstone Raven RVZ01

any comments will be welcomed. Also will need to make proper cable management - so asking everyone to share pictures with assembled system & cables laid/tied properly....


----------



## slayerrp

Hey Sader,

Guess you PSU is 450w instead of 50w ?









For neat cable management, look at Ght10's system it made me







all over the place.


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Hello Everyone !
> 
> Just started to join the club - following system will be assembled:
> 
> CPU: A10-5800K (leftover from the build - still think it will make fine with R9 270X for 720p 1080p - without maxing out all the games)
> CPU Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B.
> MB: ASRock FM2A88X-ITX+
> RAM: Samsung 2*4Gb 1333 DDR3 RAM ...DH0 - OC to 2133/2400 (leftover from APU Build)
> SSD Main: 2.5" Crucial M500 240 Gb SSD
> HDD Storage: 3.5" WD Green 1 Tb HDD
> GPU: R9 270X PCS+\ASUS DC2 or R9 290 PCS+ ( not sure PSU can make it...or it will fit - will see )
> PSU: 50W Silverstone 80+ GOLD
> CASE: Silverstone Raven RVZ01
> 
> any comments will be welcomed. Also will need to make proper cable management - so asking everyone to share pictures with assembled system & cables laid/tied properly....


You will need the A10-7850K to properly utilize that R9-290, as that GPU utilizes XDMA instead of bridged crossfire. What this means is that the APU and dGPU communicate through a 2 way channel built into the mobo. The tech is very early in life, but the benefits can be had, as there is proof of concept in certain programs. Also, there is proof that there is proper utilization of that beefy GPU with the 7850K in games through the guinea pig, Yawa. You can PM him and he will let you know the truth about it.

Mobo is a decent one, I run the Gigabyte A88XN-Wifi and it is a great little board, they appear similar in build..... Get that memory to 2400MHz STAT!!!

Mine will be this:

A10-7850K
CM Seidion 120M
Gigabyte A88XN-WIFI
8 GB 2400MHz Kingston HyperX Beast RAM
M500 240GB
M500 or PNY XLR8 120GB
1 TB WD Blue HDD (maybe or another 240 GB M500)
Gigabyte R9 280X OC
600W 80+ Gold
ML07

I was going with the Raven, but the price spiked to $100.00, and 3 fans do not cost $30-40... I will also run and external dvd drive, as no need to clutter to much inside. I was 100% set on a R9 290, but I ran across the 280X for $184.00 shipped open box special, and couldn't turn it down! Also, I am getting 85+% usage with my current CPU, the Athlon X4 750K OC'd to 4.5GHz, and the 7850K is a nice step up from that in both performance and power. I may go 100% SSD as well, as I doubt I need more than what is listed, this will be 100% for games, and would only get the TB HDD IF Steam keeps the requirement to have 1TB of space to install Steam OS.

Good luck with the build!


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> On the video card side I want to replace my EVGA ACX heatsink with a *GELID Solutions GC-VGA02-01*, remove the fans and housing and just blow air onto it use two Noctua PWM fans plugged into the video card. This *VGA fan adaptor* should do the trick.


Great post bro. Interesting idea for the GPU cooling, let us know how it turns out. Will this void the Nvidia warranty?


----------



## Ght10

Hi all
I've been a bit quite lately, but done some testing








For those of thinking of getting a noctua NH-L9i CPU Cooler or thermolab LP53, I can honestly say that there's only 2-3c between them. Both are good qallity but the fan on the noctua is quieter and eayser to replace with any 92mm fan.

I've been testing the fan speeds under the Gpu, only to find 1-5c between 0-900 Rpm fan speed vs Gpu max temps when gaming, same with the side panel fan. I'm getting similar results, 2-4c on the Cpu max temps. I've fitted the noctua's ulna and lna to the fans so they only run @-650Rpm

I can honestly say the noisiest items in my system are the Gpu and Psu, even though I swapped the fan in the Psu for a noiseblocker !! Fingers crossed the new 600watt Psu will be quiter







The Gpu fans only get to 52% but are quite loud








It's late here - I'm happy to answer any questions tomorrow


----------



## Gamedaz

I'm looking into the ML07 case for a build , is it possible to mount liquid cooling into the case?


----------



## slayerrp

Hej Gamedaz,

As far is i know the ML07 has the same internals as the RVZ01, in this topic there are multiple posts about AIO Watercooling.
If you want to build a system yourself, i know it's supposed to be possible but you will get a tight fit with your radiator etc.


----------



## Bagpuss

Hi Guys, about to push the button on a new Milo 07 build and was just wanting your opinions on my selection, is there anything obvious that shouldn't be on this list?










I guess I'm really referring to the cooling fans...I was going to get the 4790K & Noctua NHL-12i, but having seen the reviews, the over-clocking results aren't particularly impressive, so I've decided to go for the regular non overclockable 4790 & Noctua NHL-09i, which I'm hoping will be more than enough and seems to have none of the fitting issues that seem to be an issue for quite a few users of this case.

Also is there any real need for the 2 Corsair 120 fans?...I'll be putting my GTX 760 in the case, would the single supplied fan be enough for cooling?

Any tips suggestions would be appreciated, I have until Monday before committing as the Gigabyte motherboard isn't in stock until then.


----------



## Sader0

What is the point in Z97 MB if you are not overclocking - perhaps consider cheaper MB ?
also why not to consider Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B. - bigger 12cm fan and more heatpipes, lower value. If the clearance issue is ok - then this to be good choice as well.
Below link shows thermal rise comparison for Scythe & Noctua
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1317-page5.html


----------



## Bagpuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> What is the point in Z97 MB if you are not overclocking


Because I may change over to the new Broadwell CPU's next year, which these Z97 boards will support, being on the 14nm process they should overclock better and run cooler, I only like to build once, and I really don't want to have to rip the motherboard out to change the CPU.

I'd rather pay a bit more now for a more future proof system.


----------



## Bagpuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> also why not to consider Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B. -


Thanks for this suggestion, I'll definitely check it out, hadn't spotted it before.


----------



## Ght10

Bagpuss-
For the 3 case fans you don't need high performance /CMF, I'm using the Noctua's NF-S12A ULN Fans with the LNA's. As said in my last post I've found you only need low RPM/CMF to get good results!! If I had known this I would be looking at these










be quiet Shadow Wings 120mm Low Speed BL053

As for the cooler I can recommend the noctua cos it's got a very small footprint and working with the new 4790 non k cpu you should get nice temps


----------



## Bagpuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Bagpuss-
> For the 3 case fans you don't need high performance /CMF
> 
> be quiet Shadow Wings 120mm Low Speed BL053
> 
> As for the cooler I can recommend the noctua cos it's got a very small footprint and working with the new 4790 non k cpu you should get nice temps


Thanks, good to know a user of the Noctua is happy with the temps...also, good tip on the fans, order has been updated to the BeQuiet ones you suggested, I was a bit sceptical of the need of the Corsair ones which is why I asked.


----------



## Sader0

Also Noiseblocker makes very good fans - suggest to check these for case fans - I have two of these(12 cm NB Black silent series) running at 1000 RPM and they are inaudible, even over TY140 on its lower 900 rpms
Multiframe Series is also very good on acoustics.
http://www.blacknoise.com/en/site/page/products.it

For Noctua the only thing I do not like is constant color scheme they are using, sometimes it makes it bit ugly on stylish builds.


----------



## Bagpuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> For Noctua the only thing I do not like is constant color scheme they are using, sometimes it makes it bit ugly on stylish builds.


Oh, if the case had a side window making the fan visible, I wouldn't even consider a Noctua with it's vile colour scheme...thankfully with this build it can be an 'out of sight, out of mind' approach.


----------



## svd4

Dear all,

first thanks for the valuable on your configurations and pictures, it was really helpful since I'm considering the Silverstone case as well.

But why I'm actually posting: Does anyone have more information about the specifications or release of the ML08? I was wondering because it's already in the thread title. I turned to Silverstone the other day, but they said they cannot disclose any release plans yet (same for the 500W SFX PSU).

Best regards


----------



## DyndaS

Did someone tryed watercooling CPU and GPU with Swiftech H220?


----------



## Shrak

I would imagine release wouldn't be too far after Computex if the cases are close to finished ( which I'd imagine they are since the interior is the same on the ml07 / rvz01 ) I can't imagine anything being changed for the aluminum versions other than the obvious exterior panels ).


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagpuss*
> 
> Thanks, good to know a user of the Noctua is happy with the temps...also, good tip on the fans, order has been updated to the BeQuiet ones you suggested, I was a bit sceptical of the need of the Corsair ones which is why I asked.


Your welcome mate








Ps thanks for the rep


----------



## Crystal3d

##UPDATE:

I initially thought it was the PSU that was causing the "Black outs" on GPU, turns out: The PCI riser card has a negative impact on the pci x16 Bridge and it strugles to keep the 16x speed. (pci ex- Gen.30). Normally, they should provide a powered "Riser card" with this case as my board had problems.(Zero frame loss BTW)

WHat i did: From the BIOS of "GA-z97N-Wifi" i toggled the "PCI gen 2.0 instead of 3.

It is working great now.

I also have some tips for new builders. Dont use 3.5" mechanical drives. Go for SSD only. That way, you will have much better temps and cable management.

My final current Build is.

I3 4130 (4 threaded CPU with 54w)
Stock cooler (good enough for gaming)
2 x HI PROFILE huge, corsair vengenance 2x 16gb CL10 rams
GTX 6804gb(from previous build)
SSDs
Triple Head, PWN fan splitter.
25mm Corsair Fan.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hey!

Looks like this PSU can not handle a modest CPU and a good GPU at the same time... it is actually a Lo-Wattage build.
I have the 450w-g version of the PSU, but the graphic card keeps shutting down with a windows message" GPU stopped responding."...

450w-gold PSU
Only i3 4130 (2 core with HT)
2x8gb corsair 1600mhz cl10 ram
GTX 680 4gb...

I am sure i have read people with far more hungry builds but this PSU does not hold up, maybe the power line is so unstable... Is there anyway to overcome that? Like some UPS or a regulator, what would you suggest?

BTW, some things i found out....

i should not use mechanical drives with this case as it raises the PSU's temp very much compared to an SSD.

A blower type GPU, supported by the Side fan just above it, works very well!

If you use a reference cooler, you can also add an 25mm fan on the side panel , top of the CPU. Unless you are rendering, it will hold out for games...
*********************

Overall i am still excited about this case...


----------



## hellfire95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystal3d*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Looks like this PSU can not handle a modest CPU and a good GPU at the same time... it is actually a Lo-Wattage build.
> I have the 450w-g version of the PSU, but the graphic card keeps shutting down with a windows message" GPU stopped responding."...
> 
> 450w-gold PSU
> Only i3 4130 (2 core with HT)
> 2x8gb corsair 1600mhz cl10 ram
> GTX 680 4gb...
> 
> I am sure i have read people with far more hungry builds but this PSU does not hold up, maybe the power line is so unstable... Is there anyway to overcome that? Like some UPS or a regulator, what would you suggest?
> 
> BTW, some things i found out....
> 
> i should not use mechanical drives with this case as it raises the PSU's temp very much compared to an SSD.
> 
> A blower type GPU, supported by the Side fan just above it, works very well!
> 
> If you use a reference cooler, you can also add an 25mm fan on the side panel , top of the CPU. Unless you are rendering, it will hold out for games...
> *********************
> 
> Overall i am still excited about this case...


There might be connection problem or you could have faulty GPU.. I have i5-4670k and GTX 770 running both in OC.. I have no problem..


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystal3d*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Looks like this PSU can not handle a modest CPU and a good GPU at the same time... it is actually a Lo-Wattage build.
> I have the 450w-g version of the PSU, but the graphic card keeps shutting down with a windows message" GPU stopped responding."...
> 
> 450w-gold PSU
> Only i3 4130 (2 core with HT)
> 2x8gb corsair 1600mhz cl10 ram
> GTX 680 4gb...
> 
> I am sure i have read people with far more hungry builds but this PSU does not hold up, maybe the power line is so unstable... Is there anyway to overcome that? Like some UPS or a regulator, what would you suggest?
> 
> BTW, some things i found out....
> 
> i should not use mechanical drives with this case as it raises the PSU's temp very much compared to an SSD.
> 
> A blower type GPU, supported by the Side fan just above it, works very well!
> 
> If you use a reference cooler, you can also add an 25mm fan on the side panel , top of the CPU. Unless you are rendering, it will hold out for games...
> *********************
> 
> Overall i am still excited about this case...


You have an issue in your system... I have an overclocked *Intel i7 4770K* @ 4.2ghz and an *Nvidia GTX 780Ti* running strong since day one. Can you troubleshoot with other hardware?


----------



## Crystal3d

YEa, i got some hardware but dunno where to start... It took a very long day to assemble and disassemble everything... I ahve to take out the system on table and trouble shoot the PCI riser card first...

But relieved to see your post confirm that it is actually possible if everything is right....

Acutally, an other idea, take out the GPU and use it on my main build to troubleshoot the GPU... On the other hand, doo some CPU and ram loads...


----------



## hyp36rmax

Lets start with the PSU, is it the ST45SFG 450 Watt Modular? Have you checked to make sure all connectors are snug from the PSU (if modular) to the GPU and Motherboard? Do you have another video card you can insert?


----------



## Crystal3d

I have some other GPU but they are obsolete, like some x1950 pros... Better than nothing eh?...

oops, i got a quadro k2000 which Fermi chipset so similar wattage! i will be on to it...


----------



## DyndaS

Hi Guys.

What i should buy if i need good performance with lowest noise?

Noctua NH-L12 or some compact LC? What will be better?

I wanna OC my CPU.


----------



## Grey728

This might be old news but I haven't seen it.

Silverstone has put together a series of pictures showing off their water cooling setup inside an ML-07 case on their Facebook page. Check it out!


----------



## agrims

But what are the parts they used?? This is the biggest question?


----------



## jhoff80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bagpuss*
> 
> Oh, if the case had a side window making the fan visible, I wouldn't even consider a Noctua with it's vile colour scheme...thankfully with this build it can be an 'out of sight, out of mind' approach.


Noctua also has a new black / no-frills "redux" line of many of their products.


----------



## Dom99

Just done a build in the ml07 using an A10 7850k. A word of advice to people using the noctua l9a/i cpu cooler, use very little thermal paste or risk overly high temps.

Did a small pea sized blob in the middle and got idle temps of 40-50 degrees (which is v.high for this cpu)

Did an ULTRA small pea sized blob for the next go knowing those temps were too high and it now idles 27-30 degree with 24 degrees ambient temps

So, because the quality of this cooler is so good and perfectly flat base, you only need a very very small amount of paste (think about what you would usually put on and halve it)


----------



## Crystal3d

Yes, IT was the riser card, causing trouble to keep the x16 speed. Switched to 8x and all is fine! No performance loss.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystal3d*
> 
> Yes, IT was the riser card, causing trouble to keep the x16 speed. Switched to 8x and all is fine! No performance loss.


Good to hear!


----------



## Crystal3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> This might be old news but I haven't seen it.
> 
> Silverstone has put together a series of pictures showing off their water cooling setup inside an ML-07 case on their Facebook page. Check it out!


There would not be any other way around with that case i think.... it has very few ventailation holes compared to Rvz01...

Also, this is no longer a ml07b case, it is hinged and stuff, new stuff! where is SX600-G btw?


----------



## Bagpuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom99*
> 
> So, because the quality of this cooler is so good and perfectly flat base, you only need a very very small amount of paste (think about what you would usually put on and halve it)


..thanks for the tip.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> But what are the parts they used?? This is the biggest question?


It's not hinged! It is an ml07 case that has the same frame as a rvz01. Same ventilation but just a different style.

They have very high resolutions of the components in that case posted on their Facebook page if your really interested, however I think they made a poor choice using the Silverstone slime cabling. It's a complete mess.. I'd imagine all the parts that they used came from bitspower.com. The only items I can see not from bitspower were probably the slim profile back ice radiators: one 120mm over the motherboard/CPU block (Asus z87 I think) and a 240mm rad under the gpu.

The reservoir they used is a 350 bay reservoir. I can't tell what pump or controller was used but it has the bitspower logo on the top...


----------



## bait

one thing that really stands out to me in those pictures is that they're still using the Silverstone slim fans that are included with the case. I'm thinking that those aren't the greatest at moving air through radiator fins...


----------



## Gamedaz

* Will a gtx 780 ti fit in this case?

Does it have a slot for 3.5" drive if necessary?

I assume it should.


----------



## CrookedHauser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> * Will a gtx 780 ti fit in this case?
> 
> Does it have a slot for 3.5" drive if necessary?
> 
> I assume it should.


yes and yes


----------



## jrotondo

Is the Silverstone 600w power supply available yet?


----------



## Gamedaz

Has anyone installed a liquid cooling system in the case yet?

The Corsair models have the rubber hose that could be bent to fold around the CPU area> but I'm not sure.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrotondo*
> 
> Is the Silverstone 600w power supply available yet?


Not yet, rumor was August 2014 so we will see.


----------



## KaMuKag3e

Hi everyone!
I finished my rig last weekend and want share my happiness.

Case - rvz01
Psu - 450w, gold one
Mobo - asus maximus vi impact
Cpu - celeron g1820, will be replaced when there will be devils canion
Cpu cooler - cooler master seidon 120m
Gpu - asus gtx 770
Gpu cooler - accelero hybrid ii
Ram - 2*4gb samsung
Ssd - plextor m5s 128gb
Hdd - not sure yet


----------



## slayerrp

Nice build, memory on the GPU not overheating with just watercooling on the GPU chip ?

Add your build to the google docs on the first page


----------



## KaMuKag3e

Memory is ok, but vrm heats up to 90 degrees celsius in furmark and it is directly under fun with stock radiator.


----------



## slayerrp

Maybe stick some little heatsinks on the vram?


----------



## KaMuKag3e

Oh, not vram. I meant vrm (voltage regulator module). There is stock heatsink(black one on bottom of pic) but it works badly, considering it's location(in front of 120mm arctic cooling F12 on ~800-1000rmp)


----------



## Grey728

Wow, you put two AIOs in there. Independent loops for GPU and CPU. Awesome! How are your CPU and GPU temps when running Unigine and Prime95 for ~30min?


----------



## MonCoRe

Did anyone figure out how to get a H80i in there? I have no idea!! i bought this badboy and now i am not able to use it


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonCoRe*
> 
> Did anyone figure out how to get a H80i in there? I have no idea!! i bought this badboy and now i am not able to use it


There's no way you'll get that to fit in the case with those fans installed. You have a total hieght of 82mm to work with from the base of the intel chip to the side pane. The radiator already takes up half that at 38mm. You might want to look at getting a single 120mm X 15mm PWM fan from FrozenCPU.com and that might give you the clearance you need but I couldn't find anywhere what the total height of the block with controller thing is so even with the smaller single fan, you might still be out of luck.

You might also try installing the fan on the OUTSIDE panel and mount the radiator inside the panel but you'll have to figure out how you want to run the fan cable. An extension PWM cable should do it and you would need to modify your case slightly. Do that OR try modifying the extention PWM cable to fit through one of the exhaust holes on the side.

However, if you're not willing to do any of that, just return it.


----------



## KaMuKag3e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Wow, you put two AIOs in there. Independent loops for GPU and CPU. Awesome! How are your CPU and GPU temps when running Unigine and Prime95 for ~30min?


Don't have unigine now.
While i wait 4790k, i have celeron g1820 with 53w tdp, lol. This test is ridiculous








And there some info:
CPU fan = fan on cpu radiator (CM 120mm 600-2300rpm)
Chassis #2 = water pomp, not sure what 700rpm actually mean
GPU fan = fan on vidia radiator, connected to 5pin videocard, where 74% = 1300(max rpm of this fan) * 0,74 = 962 _real_ RPM (2520 is asus' fan speed readed from vidia pwm)



And there some idle values



As i say above I am afraid only for VRM on video. Still wait the canyon to test it.


----------



## Grey728

Wow. You're temps really make me want to give water cooling a shot. How does your system sound under load? Can you hear an audible sound from the pump or fans?


----------



## KaMuKag3e

On heavy loads the power supply unit fan becomes audible only. (Gold psu second revision)


----------



## jmdulay

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me with the GPU clearance of the RVZ01. I want to know if this case can accommodate the Gainward GTX 660 Ti Phantom, it has a 2.5 slot cooler or almost 3 slots if you ask me, and the cooler is flush against the PCI bracket.

Here are pictures for reference;



I want to know if the RVZ01 has enough clearance for this thick GPU and also if there will be any conflict with the PCI-E riser.

Hope someone can shed light on this.


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmdulay*
> 
> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me with the GPU clearance of the RVZ01. I want to know if this case can accommodate the Gainward GTX 660 Ti Phantom


The Silverstone manual for the RVZ01 has all the clearances etc - you can download it from their site. Anyone considering these cases should probably look at that as a first step as it's quite detailed and gives a good indication of what can and can't fit. People here are using 25mm thick fans in the GPU area with standard 2-slot card cards, so the clearance should be sufficient for a thicker card, just a question of whether you'll still be able to fit case fans in there as well. Maybe the 15mm stock ones will still fit. There'a also the Scythe 12mm fans as an alternative if you need a little more leeway.


----------



## agrims

Hey folks. Just checking in and wondering if anyone has a corsair H60 With the fep tubing and square pump, and could see if it'll fit? I found a good deal and bought one, hoping it'll fit!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Hey folks. Just checking in and wondering if anyone has a corsair H60 With the fep tubing and square pump, and could see if it'll fit? I found a good deal and bought one, hoping it'll fit!


I was able to fit it in, but it was kinking the tubes and this was with the ASRock Z77e-I.


----------



## MonCoRe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> There's no way you'll get that to fit in the case with those fans installed. You have a total hieght of 82mm to work with from the base of the intel chip to the side pane. The radiator already takes up half that at 38mm. You might want to look at getting a single 120mm X 15mm PWM fan from FrozenCPU.com and that might give you the clearance you need but I couldn't find anywhere what the total height of the block with controller thing is so even with the smaller single fan, you might still be out of luck.
> 
> You might also try installing the fan on the OUTSIDE panel and mount the radiator inside the panel but you'll have to figure out how you want to run the fan cable. An extension PWM cable should do it and you would need to modify your case slightly. Do that OR try modifying the extention PWM cable to fit through one of the exhaust holes on the side.
> 
> However, if you're not willing to do any of that, just return it.


THX ... already tried everything ... between cpu block and radiator is approximatly 3mm or space left for tubing xD

I am going to return it!

But still: Thanks for your help!!


----------



## AndreaMG

Hi Guys,

first post, first build of my life ^^

My components will most likely be:


Silverstone RVZ01 Raven Z Case Mini ITX
Silverstone ST45SF-G V2.0 Strider SFX 80Plus Gold - 450 Watt
Silverstone Short Cable Kit for Strider PSU
Silverstone Blu-Ray Burner (Panasonic UJ265 Slot-In)
Noctua NF-S12A ULN
Noctua NF-S12A ULN
Noctua NF-A15 PWM
Noctua NH-l9i Ultra Low Profile
Asrock Z97E-ITX/ac
Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP DDR3-1600 16GB Kit (2x8GB)
Intel Core i7-4790K (Haswell) Quad-Core 4 Ghz
Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2 GB GDDR5 Pci-E 2 x DVI / HDMI / Display Port OC Version
Samsung SSD 500 GB Serie 840 Evo 2.5" Interfaccia Sata III 6 Gb/s
Am I missing something?

Will the "Noctua NF-A15 PWM" + "Noctua NH-l9i Ultra Low Profile" combo be enough to cool down the upcoming i7-4790k at stock?

Thanks


----------



## Vendari

Hey guys, just got my low-profile ram and installed the Xigmatek Janus. temps are just about 10°c cooler than the stock i5 cooler on prime95 and 4°c cooler idle. Not sure it's worth it but for $23 i guess it's ok.


----------



## Ght10

*OMG*- I've got an itch








My rig's in bits and being measured up for a full 2 radiator custom loop









Will post a parts list later, but this will be my first w/c


----------



## AndreaMG

@ "Ght10" I'm taking inspiration from your build before the custom loop









May I ask what were your temps in idle and load with the Noctua NH-l9i?

What CPU are you running?

Thanks


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreaMG*
> 
> @ "Ght10" I'm taking inspiration from your build before the custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask what were your temps in idle and load with the Noctua NH-l9i?
> 
> What CPU are you running?
> 
> Thanks


Temps was good







about 80c on prime and 55c gaming @4.2 4670k 30c idle








Ps parts ordered should be here tomorrow


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Temps was good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 80c on prime and 55c gaming @4.2 4670k 30c idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps parts ordered should be here tomorrow


What parts did you end up purchasing? I've been seriously considering a custom water loop myself but it's a bit cost prohibitive for me at this time. I do have some water blocks and radiators in mind but I can't for the life of me figure out what kind of pump/resevoir I should be using due to size or if I should be looking at an combination of the two.

And there's that whole mess about not mixing metal types as that would end up causing corrosion.. such a headache! Anyways, good luck! I'll be keeping an eye on your progress!


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> What parts did you end up purchasing? I've been seriously considering a custom water loop myself but it's a bit cost prohibitive for me at this time. I do have some water blocks and radiators in mind but I can't for the life of me figure out what kind of pump/resevoir I should be using due to size or if I should be looking at an combination of the two.
> 
> And there's that whole mess about not mixing metal types as that would end up causing corrosion.. such a headache! Anyways, good luck! I'll be keeping an eye on your progress!


It's a nightmare mate, the trouble is that "I had an itch "
I've gone for "but someone might correct me"

EK DCP 2.2 Pump (12v)
Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 240 x 2
EK Water Blocks EK-FC780 GTX Ti DCII - Acetal+Nickel + back plate
EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy - Acetal + Nickel
Bitspower Z-Multi 80mm Water Tank
Phobya 62147 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) screw-on fitting outer thread 1/4 - black nickel plated
Phobya 62253 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) compression fitting 90° revolvable G1/4 - black nickel
TUBE PrimoChill PrimoFlex Pearl UV Yellow 3m
Phobya ZuperZero UV Yellow 1000ml
Akasa Slim Fan Designed for HTPC/Slim System, 120*120*15mm, PWM X 3

It's going to be tight


----------



## srsbsnyo

Would a reference or a non-reference gpu be better in general?

I am having trouble deciding between the z97 made by asus and asrock. Any preferences?

EDIT: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/t8ZPgs

Does this look so far? I believe the GPU should fit, but I would like some confirmation.


----------



## Chrytek

Ok I understand all of the measurements are listed within the documentation, but what I can't figure out is if this case will fit a 295x2. Would there be space to mount the radiator?


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsbsnyo*
> 
> Would a reference or a non-reference gpu be better in general?
> 
> I am having trouble deciding between the z97 made by asus and asrock. Any preferences?


non-reference ppl generally say gets better cooling. In the RVZ01 or similar case probably would be better too since the vents are nearby.
As a brand I prefer ASUS but my past few ASRock motherboards have been fairly solid, especially in the mITX choices. They sometimes get random features as well. If getting the ASUS for mITX I'm always tempted for the one with the board attachment


----------



## Chrytek

looks like neither the 450W or the upcoming 600W could power this card


----------



## wedge22

I purchased this case yesterday and built my new PC. I used the flat cables and the room is still quite limited. Luckily there were no issues with the build other than a cable rubbing on one fan. Should make for quite the gaming PC.

4770k
H87i Plus
8GB Ballistix
Noctua NH-L9i with a standard thickness 92mm fan
R9 290X
Ssd


----------



## slayerrp

Nice system







but you know we want pictures







And please add your system to the list on the first page as well


----------



## Ght10

OMG it's going to be tight



Ps I need a bigger case









As we are still waiting for Silverstone to pull their fingers out with their new 600watt psu, I've fitted a 92mm fan in mine


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> OMG it's going to be tight
> 
> 
> 
> Ps I need a bigger case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we are still waiting for Silverstone to pull their fingers out with their new 600watt psu, I've fitted a 92mm fan in mine


That's awesome getting that 92mm in there!!!!!


----------



## wedge22

Ok I updated the Google Docs sheet with my PC info. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Ght10

Work-in-progress update pic's
It's a big shame I'm having to fit the res outside of the case








If I can get this all to work, I will sort a smaller pump and res! I wanted every thing inside but got it wrong with the measurements (this can be version 1)
A lot to do and it's a mess


----------



## Grey728

Hey Ght10

Wow, nice job so far! I have to warn you though. From what I've read you need to make sure water gets from the reservoir to that pump before you even start it up otherwise you will damage it. Judging by how the pump is placed so far from the reservoir it's a real possibility that you'll burn your pump up! As you fill it with water you'll have to lean your case forward significantly as you fill it and be ready to shut it down quickly when all the water passes it.

Also, have you considered using Swiftech's Micro Resevoir? I haven't found anything better than this that could fit yet.


Also, according to Silverstone's facebook page they use a bitspower 3.5" reservoir that fits in the bay above the power supply.


----------



## Shrak

You don't really _need_ a reservoir if you don't want one.

Still waiting on the FTZ01


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Work-in-progress update pic's
> It's a big shame I'm having to fit the res outside of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can get this all to work, I will sort a smaller pump and res! I wanted every thing inside but got it wrong with the measurements (this can be version 1)
> A lot to do and it's a mess


Wow! Nice! Have you thought about acrylic tubing along the sides of the case and standard tubing for the curves and parts that move more often?


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Hey Ght10
> 
> Wow, nice job so far! I have to warn you though. From what I've read you need to make sure water gets from the reservoir to that pump before you even start it up otherwise you will damage it. Judging by how the pump is placed so far from the reservoir it's a real possibility that you'll burn your pump up! As you fill it with water you'll have to lean your case forward significantly as you fill it and be ready to shut it down quickly when all the water passes it.
> 
> Also, have you considered using Swiftech's Micro Resevoir? I haven't found anything better than this that could fit yet.
> 
> 
> Also, according to Silverstone's facebook page they use a bitspower 3.5" reservoir that fits in the bay above the power supply.


Thanks for the heads up on the pump (I will make sure it's bled well). I can't put the res above the psu cos that's where the 2nd rad is going








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> You don't really _need_ a reservoir if you don't want one.
> 
> Still waiting on the FTZ01


Wasn't sure if I could get away without one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Wow! Nice! Have you thought about acrylic tubing along the sides of the case and standard tubing for the curves and parts that move more often?


Nice one great idea will do that in version 2









I've got some time this morning - hopefully m/b,water block and wiring/piping sorted?
Will post pic's as I go


----------



## Ght10

Sorted a bit more, had to order 2 more fitting for the GPU








I will assemble the GPU cooler tomorrow, had a thought about the 2nd radiator fans, so I've ordered 2 Scythe Slip Stream SLIM 1200RPM, I can cut down the edge of the fan's to gain about 4mm more clearance.
Sounds a bit extreme but it's tight under the rad










I know the fans are not that good with rad's but we haven't got much of a choice


----------



## Ght10

Taking shape now








GPU block fitted and piped up, I'm hoping the fans & fitting arrive tomorrow. Fingers crossed we might get a leak test

It's tight under the gpu (about 6mm clearance between block and fans) but if my mod works on the other rad
I will gain another 7mm = 13 mm which should be a lot better


----------



## hyp36rmax

Coming along GHT!


----------



## Nerix

I have a problem with my UEFI Bios. Whenever I enter the UEFI, neither my mouse nor my keyboard are detected, I can´t do anything... I already tried wired mouse/keyboards, with both UBS 2.0 and 3.0 slots. I do not have a PS/2 Keyboard, so that is not an option right now.

The strange thing is, that it worked just fine when setting up my PC, so I have no clue what causes the problem.

Any idead for a fix? Thanks!

my system: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/HPhmxr


----------



## Vendari

If the keyboard has N-key rollover then most uefi bioses ( did i spell it right?) wont detect them.. not sure about the mouse though. I own a CM Storm QF TK keyboard and ever since I enabled Nkey rollover i am unable to enter into the bios with that particular keyboard or any keyboard with nkey rollover.


----------



## luk19

Hi guys, my first post here









I have just became an owner of an RVZ01, great product! I'm build an "under the tv" gaming machine with it and i'm almost done!

My build so far:

MOBO: AsRock H61MV-ITX (will change this with a MSI Z87I gaming)
CPU: Intel G850 (recycled from old pc, will change this in the coming months with an i5 4670k or i7 4770k)
Cooler: Silverstone NT06-Pro
RAM: 8GB DDR3 1666
GPU: Sapphire Radeon 265 Dual-X
Storage: SSD Samsung 840 evo 250gb + WD Green 2TB (3.5")
PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W

I'm a little concerned about the nt06-pro cooler. It's fantastic at lowering cpu's temp, as it's 32° on idle and 45° on full load (prime95 and IntelBurnTest used), but I think it's too much noisy.

I can set the cpu fan speed in the AsRock mobo UEFI bios and/or using the asrock windows utility.
I have set it to Level 1 (minimum), but HWMonitor reports about 1200 rpm...isn't this too high to be the minimum value? I was expecting an almost silent fan while not gaming! Anyone with an asrock mobo that can point me in the right direction?









I will post some pictures as soon I've finished building it









Thanks!

EDIT: forgot to mention that I tried going fanless! It's not too bad, between 36° idle and 72° on 100% load, but I fear that's a bit too high for continuous use.


----------



## MsNikita

Oh.... May I join? Can I? Here's mine...



Not sure will I be keeping this mobo.... and not fully built yet.







:


All this talk of using alow profile heatsinks.. One pictured above is the Scythe SCBSK-2100 Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B Low Profile Cooler with PWM fan borrowed from my other system. Just there to give me some idea how much space I have to play with.. Yeah I prefer visuals to numbers.


----------



## Ght10

Small update
I've cut down the fans and profiled to fit the rad, it's worked out at 36mm











I've just got to get some countersunk screws


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaMuKag3e*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I finished my rig last weekend and want share my happiness.
> 
> Case - rvz01
> Psu - 450w, gold one
> Mobo - asus maximus vi impact
> Cpu - celeron g1820, will be replaced when there will be devils canion
> Cpu cooler - cooler master seidon 120m
> Gpu - asus gtx 770
> Gpu cooler - accelero hybrid ii
> Ram - 2*4gb samsung
> Ssd - plextor m5s 128gb
> Hdd - not sure yet


* Where did you find the Flat cables for the psu?

My PSU doesn't have flat.

Can you use cables from another PSU? (Which I have)


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> * Where did you find the Flat cables for the psu?
> 
> My PSU doesn't have flat.
> 
> Can you use cables from another PSU? (Which I have)


http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=438&area=en


----------



## Gamedaz

Is the 450W SFX PSU from silverstone capable of power an 8pin + 6pin GPU

Or does it require to have Separate Voltage Rails PER-PCI cable .

The psu has only one 8 Pin to 1 8PIN split into 6pin etc.

Someone on here has a GTX 780 ti running with no issues, can someone confirm this?


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> Is the 450W SFX PSU from silverstone capable of power an 8pin + 6pin GPU
> 
> Or does it require to have Separate Voltage Rails PER-PCI cable .
> 
> The psu has only one 8 Pin to 1 8PIN split into 6pin etc.
> 
> Someone on here has a GTX 780 ti running with no issues, can someone confirm this?


It's fine. There are at least 100 posts saying 780 ti and r9 290x run just fine..


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> Is the 450W SFX PSU from silverstone capable of power an 8pin + 6pin GPU
> 
> Or does it require to have Separate Voltage Rails PER-PCI cable .
> 
> The psu has only one 8 Pin to 1 8PIN split into 6pin etc.
> 
> Someone on here has a GTX 780 ti running with no issues, can someone confirm this?


Yes a GTX 780Ti with Silverstone's ST45SFG 450 watt Modular will work flawlessy and comes with a PCI-E (8pin to 8pin split 6+2pin) for your GPU


----------



## Ght10

Bit of a nightmare yesterday








I tried to reroute the pipes to get it neater but run out of pipe. (measure twice cut once)
I've flipped the psu to help with the air flow over the rad above the m/b (I've seen this before using the psu as an exhaust, with swapping the fan for a 92mm it should cope?)
Route= pump - gpu - rad - cpu - rad - res
Some more pipe on its way today, might get a leak test later?



I've done a small mod on the res, I don't know if it's going to work? I've added 2 small pipes to the in and out's to help with flow (with being a small res on its side)



Leak testing under way


----------



## Ght10

Up to 2hrs now








Fitted all 4 fan's. Not sure how long to run the leak test for???


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yes a GTX 780Ti with Silverstone's ST45SFG 450 watt Modular will work flawlessly and comes with a PCI-E (8pin to 8pin split 6+2pin) for your GPU


* Ok glad to hear the rigs a running smoothly with GTX 780 ti installed.

* I am looking into getting the Gainward GTX 780 Phantom ti, but have found out that is requires x2 8 pin PCI connections instead of 6 + 8 pin.

*The Specs state : min 12v Currant rated @ 42A*

10 Phase Power system etc.

Does anyone know if this could be an issue?

I've seen benchmarks that shows:


*Gainward at full load 375W*

*vs Evga Gtx 780 ti @ 411W
*
Could it be because cards Internationally have dual 8pins> instead of 6 + 8 pin PCI connectors.


----------



## Gamedaz

*Ok I've seen another Benchmark with the card and the entire system power draw with the card *Draw 417watts* from that wall socket etc.

*I'm assuming 417w reading is from the wall outlet in the benchmark, with all components running with the card etc.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> *Ok I've seen another Benchmark with the card and the entire system power draw with the card *Draw 417watts* from that wall socket etc.
> 
> *I'm assuming 417w reading is from the wall outlet in the benchmark, with all components running with the card etc.


I've personally seen my factory overclocked EVGA 780 FTW hit 415W with Unigen Heaven and Prime95 running simultaneously using a Kill-A-Watt to measure wall power draw of the entire system. This was a worst case scenario though. On normal heavy gaming sessions I've seen about 350W tops.


----------



## Gamedaz

*Thats what I assumed> It seems benchmarks really squeeze GPU and CPU's capabilities, any other software under normal conditions would never push them that far.


----------



## Gamedaz

* ****...Silverstones PSU doesn't have dual 8pin from the 8pin PCI.

* Looks like if I want to use the Ti version I will have to wait for the 600w PSU with 50A rails.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> * ****...Silverstones PSU doesn't have dual 8pin from the 8pin> Might have to make custom wires for now.
> 
> * Anyone see an issue?


I'm using one of these


----------



## Gamedaz

I could use a 8pin splitter to the card" but all I can see is flames shooting out from the PSU. So I donèt want to risk it right now...







....


















Will have to wait for the 600w maybe out next month at earliest> Scythe is releasing their sfx 500w> these PSU's sound like prototypes though.> Might have to wait longer.


----------



## fleetfeather

You're more than welcome to wait for the newer unit, however people have shown you evidence that the 450w unit can handle a 780 Ti.

Perhaps more concerning is that you're going to try use a custom-cooled 780 Ti in such a restricted case. You should really be looking at a reference 780 Ti instead


----------



## Gamedaz

* The Heatsinks of The Gainward Phantom will actually will touch the bottom of the case ( or at least come close to the fans I'll be mounting underneath> this should further suck more air through the fins as a push pull fan configuration)...out the bottom of the case.

On Another forum someone mentioned a Stress test on the 450w model> they had it past 40amps with no voltage ripples> and even up to 48 AMPS!!!> before it shut off due to heat (but no voltage issues) so considering that information, it seems the issue with the unit is Heat stress> which I'll have to consider using a fan above the unit to draw air away from it etc.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> * The Heatsinks of The Gainward Phantom will actually will touch the bottom of the case ( or at least come close to the fans I'll be mounting underneath> this should further suck more air through the fins as a push pull fan configuration)...out the bottom of the case.
> 
> On Another forum someone mentioned a Stress test on the 450w model> they had it past 40amps with no voltage ripples> and even up to 48 AMPS!!!> before it shut off due to heat (but no voltage issues) so considering that information, it seems the issue with the unit is Heat stress> which I'll have to consider using a fan above the unit to draw air away from it etc.


I'm not concerned with the case's ability to draw air towards the aftermarket cooler on the Phantom, but rather that the used, heated air will be circulating around the rest of the system instead of being exhausted out the rear of the card.

I very seriously doubt you'll pull 450watts with whatever system you intend to use. You won't be overclocking that GPU due to the lack of extra cooling provided by the RVZ01, and you wont be doing high-voltage overclocking on the CPU due to the lack of space for high-TDP coolers. If you want to do some sort of highly overclocked system actually requiring 50A on the 12v rail, getting a different case with more airflow and support for larger heatsinks would be a better option. Let me demonstrate below:

1. *A reference GTX 780 Ti system draws 380w in Unigine Valley at the wall.*

2. Efficiency for the SFX 450w PSU we're talking about is roughly 90%

3. Factoring in PSU efficiency, 380w * 90% = 342w...

4. The system is therefore requiring the PSU to produce *342w* in the hardest, real-world, scenario almost any gamer would come across.

5. Regarding Amps, *342Watts * 12Volt (you're using the 12 volt rail) = 28.5Amps*

The system is therefore requiring the PSU to produce *28.5A* on the 12Volt rail.

(does anyone see any problems with my calculations and explanations here? haha)


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm not concerned with the case's ability to draw air towards the aftermarket cooler on the Phantom, but rather that the used, heated air will be circulating around the rest of the system instead of being exhausted out the rear of the card.
> 
> I very seriously doubt you'll pull 450watts with whatever system you intend to use. You won't be overclocking that GPU due to the lack of extra cooling provided by the RVZ01, and you wont be doing high-voltage overclocking on the CPU due to the lack of space for high-TDP coolers. If you want to do some sort of highly overclocked system actually requiring 50A on the 12v rail, getting a different case with more airflow and support for larger heatsinks would be a better option. Let me demonstrate below:
> 
> 1. *A reference GTX 780 Ti system draws 380w in Unigine Valley at the wall.*
> 
> 2. Efficiency for the SFX 450w PSU we're talking about is roughly 90%
> 
> 3. Factoring in PSU efficiency, 380w * 90% = 342w...
> 
> 4. The system is therefore requiring the PSU to produce *342w* in the hardest, real-world, scenario almost any gamer would come across.
> 
> 5. Regarding Amps, *342Watts * 12Volt (you're using the 12 volt rail) = 28.5Amps*
> 
> The system is therefore requiring the PSU to produce *28.5A* on the 12Volt rail.
> 
> (does anyone see any problems with my calculations and explanations here? haha)


Looks good my man! Hopefully it will help out GameDaz in his decision. We get it Gamedaz is investing quite a bit in this build and i'm sure his concern with the hardware, however i'm going to suggest rethinking the build for peace of mind. We've shown him evidence it will be fine and maybe another case and PSU will work out better?


----------



## Sader0

Im second using scythe big shuriken 2 - nice one indeed.
My mods so far:

- Replaced two gpu intake fans with Noiseblocker silent 1000 rpms standard 12 cm fans. With my Asus Direct CU2r9 270x enough space for everything.
- removed stock scythe big shuriken 2 fan and just added one Thermaltake TY140 fan which is serving as intake and also blowing air to "naked" heatsink.

Also guys suggest also to mention in case yous are using dust filters. In my expereinece they add from 4 to 10 degres Celsius to cpu and gpu temps.....

Also one silverstone fan is touching the frame during rotation and can be used only in horizontal orientation...:-(


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm not concerned with the case's ability to draw air towards the aftermarket cooler on the Phantom, but rather that the used, heated air will be circulating around the rest of the system instead of being exhausted out the rear of the card.
> 
> I very seriously doubt you'll pull 450watts with whatever system you intend to use. You won't be overclocking that GPU due to the lack of extra cooling provided by the RVZ01, and you wont be doing high-voltage overclocking on the CPU due to the lack of space for high-TDP coolers. If you want to do some sort of highly overclocked system actually requiring 50A on the 12v rail, getting a different case with more airflow and support for larger heatsinks would be a better option. Let me demonstrate below:
> 
> 1. *A reference GTX 780 Ti system draws 380w in Unigine Valley at the wall.*
> 
> 2. Efficiency for the SFX 450w PSU we're talking about is roughly 90%
> 
> 3. Factoring in PSU efficiency, 380w * 90% = 342w...
> 
> 4. The system is therefore requiring the PSU to produce *342w* in the hardest, real-world, scenario almost any gamer would come across.
> 
> 5. Regarding Amps, *342Watts * 12Volt (you're using the 12 volt rail) = 28.5Amps*
> 
> The system is therefore requiring the PSU to produce *28.5A* on the 12Volt rail.
> 
> (does anyone see any problems with my calculations and explanations here? haha)


*The case is the Milo07.

A larger case defeats the purpose of choosing a small form factor chassis / case > although it's understood a passive cooling GPU system might increase heat inside the case> although the Steam machine case actually has panels that separates each CPU and GPU area to prevent heat from spreading into other areas of the case.

* I also just fitted a 38mm thick 120mm fan mounted above the cpu, that should suck air out of the case @ 2,500rpm if necessary etc. I find a Closed loop watercooling system would defeat the purpose of removing the heat and expelling it outside the case when that RAD is still mounted inside near the CPU.


----------



## Ght10

Nearly finished











I've had to order some Polycarbonate for the new side panel, with cutting out the fan grill it doesn't look right with the twin fans
I've done some temp test -
prime 95 @ 4.2 peak 70c avg 65c on all cores
Gaming @ 4.2 avg 55c on all cores
All 4 fan's are a max speed of 1200rpm, at idle they @ 700rpm and are completely silent








Even when priming its silent, only whilst gaming you can only hear the psu's fan


----------



## Grey728

GHT10, You've blown my mind! Amazing work! I simply can't believe how you managed to fit TWO 240 radiators in there on your first ever water cooling attempt. Great job!


----------



## Gamedaz

*It all fits.


----------



## DanJota

Guys, for those who might be wondering when Silverstone will start selling their new FTZ01 case in the U.S., I sent an email and they responded (very quickly btw).

They said that the release date has not been decided yet, but they expect to start selling it until the end of the year, most probably in November.

Do you know if I can fit a mb Asus H97-Plus (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132123) with a Corsair H55 in the RVZ01?
There is a huge clearance near the socket so I think I wont find any problems, but I'd like some confirmation.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanJota*
> 
> Do you know if I can fit a mb Asus H97-Plus (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132123) with a Corsair H55 in the RVZ01?
> There is a huge clearance near the socket so I think I wont find any problems, but I'd like some confirmation.


You can technically get the Corsair H55 in there but you might not like it due to the hosing being rather inflexible and difficult to manage. There are concerns with it either tearing open due to stress over time and/or bending too much that it impedes flow.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> GHT10, You've blown my mind! Amazing work! I simply can't believe how you managed to fit TWO 240 radiators in there on your first ever water cooling attempt. Great job!


Thanks mate








I'm still looking into getting a smaller pump and res inside the case, also there is room under the DVD drive to get my other two ssd in there? I wished I hadn't touched the side panel







cos it would have been neater. I've gone for 2mm Plexiglass and I will cover it with carbon tape. I will post a pic later to show it's all fits







nice and flush

Ps thanks for the rep


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Nearly finished


Awesome


----------



## AndreaMG

Hi Guys,

still waiting for the third fan (Noctua NF-F12-PWM), the CPU (i7-4790K







), the cooler (Noctua l9i







), the SSD (840 Evo 500GB), the memory (Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP 2x 8GB) and the PSU (SST-ST45SF-G V2.0) with the flat cables, however I began to assembly it with what I already had









Here's a few pics:


----------



## Crystal3d

Hey Daz! I see you using th Hybrid II, but you have left the passive heatsink(hybrid II) for the Vram/VRMs out... My guess is that you find the Panel's fans give adequate cooling? even without a heatsink?


----------



## Ght10

AndreaMG looking good









Been doing some benching before and after w/cooling
On air 4670k @ 4.126 prime95 80-73c over 4 cores max temps after 55mins and stabilised at 80-73c



On water 4670k @ 4.2 prime95 71-63c over 4 cores max temps after 2hrs and stabilised at 67-63c



A nice avg 9c drop, I will do some gaming temps tomorrow









Help needed - I'm looking for the smallest pump and res??


----------



## Sader0

Guys!

Can someone actually report exact VRM temperatures under CPU load?
Pls include your hardware as well....

On the open stand I measuresd abt 75-80 Deg in the Asrock fm2+ a88x-itx+ BIOS with A10-5800K and Scythe Big shuriken.
On the actual system build I decreasedthe cpu voltage to get lower....not yet measured...

Thanks


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Guys!
> 
> Can someone actually report exact VRM temperatures under CPU load?
> Pls include your hardware as well....
> 
> On the open stand I measuresd abt 75-80 Deg in the Asrock fm2+ a88x-itx+ BIOS with A10-5800K and Scythe Big shuriken.
> On the actual system build I decreasedthe cpu voltage to get lower....not yet measured...
> 
> Thanks


Asus Z87I PRO + I5 4670k w/cooled same about 75-80c


----------



## Crystal3d

Is that an Nvidia GPU? Thought, only AMD cards had Vram/VRM temp sensors...


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystal3d*
> 
> Is that an Nvidia GPU? Thought, only AMD cards had Vram/VRM temp sensors...


I think he's referring to the voltage regulators on the m/b? Not the GPU, if not sorry but my 780ti has VRAM temp sensors as well.


----------



## Gamedaz

*


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> AndreaMG looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been doing some benching before and after w/cooling
> On air 4670k @ 4.126 prime95 80-73c over 4 cores max temps after 55mins and stabilised at 80-73c
> 
> On water 4670k @ 4.2 prime95 71-63c over 4 cores max temps after 2hrs and stabilised at 67-63c
> 
> A nice avg 9c drop, I will do some gaming temps tomorrow


Very good results!


----------



## noonoo12

Hi all,

Long time lurker here and I thought I'd finally post here since I've completed my RVZ01 build and this is probably the best thread/place to get feedback and help.

Anyway! I have read countless pages and have noticed some people replaced the stock case fans and was wondering what fans do you recommend that is quiet and just as good as the stock fans? At the moment I have the following -

2x stock silverstone rvz01 fans
1x bitfenix silent wings 2 120mm fan (not in use yet.. so I have no idea how this fan would perform)

So what's everyone using and why? The reason I'm asking is because I find the stock fans to be quite loud and because my GPU's vrm temps have been a little high lately.









Cheers.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> I think he's referring to the voltage regulators on the m/b? Not the GPU, if not sorry but my 780ti has VRAM temp sensors as well.


Yes, was referring to Mb VRMs, as for my R9 270X from asus, temp stays fine under load. Cpu/Mb VRM do worry me... Anybody else for data?


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noonoo12*
> 
> So what's everyone using and why? The reason I'm asking is because I find the stock fans to be quite loud and because my GPU's vrm temps have been a little high lately.


I'm using Noctua NF-F12 PWM Fans as my case fans. I have them set pretty low when I'm not gaming and they rev up when my CPU or GPU is loaded for extra cooling. I have a PWM Y-Splitter attached to the CPU fan and the fan mounted on the side panel. On the GPU side I plan on using Speedfan to rev up the two fans there when the GPU is loaded. I don't know how to use Speedfan well enough to do this yet though. Instead, I'm using ASUS AI Suite to ramp the fans up and down based on CPU temp as well.


----------



## Sader0

Some pics for my system:

A10-5800K + Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B.
Asrock FM2A88X-ITX+
2*4 Gb Samsung 1333 RAM running at 2133 ("overcocker's" CH-DH0 series)
240 Gb Crucial M500 SSD
1 Tb WD Green HDD
Asus R9 270X 2 Gb Direct CU II (non TOP version)

CPU Cooling replaced to: Thermalright TY-140 (plan to put this onto heatsink) - 14 cm Fan with 12 Cm mounting holes
GPU Cooling: Dual Noiseblocker Silent XL-1 12 Cm Fan - 1000 Rpm


----------



## noonoo12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> I'm using Noctua NF-F12 PWM Fans as my case fans. I have them set pretty low when I'm not gaming and they rev up when my CPU or GPU is loaded for extra cooling. I have a PWM Y-Splitter attached to the CPU fan and the fan mounted on the side panel. On the GPU side I plan on using Speedfan to rev up the two fans there when the GPU is loaded. I don't know how to use Speedfan well enough to do this yet though. Instead, I'm using ASUS AI Suite to ramp the fans up and down based on CPU temp as well.


Wow! I just gave Speedfan a go and it seems to do the job. However, I have no idea if this fan profile is ideal -



*Setup:*
Chasis fan header > silverstone fan splitter > bitfenix fan + silverstone fan

The Bitfenix fan needs to be set as 35% minimum or the fan won't run. Well.. now the loudest thing I can hear is the SIlverstone 450W Gold PSU, haha.

Thanks for mentioning Speedfan









Edit: Damn it. When my GPU reaches 50% the system fans speeds up to 100%. Not sure why actually.. I'm probably doing something wrong. :/


----------



## Vendari

Dont use "Method: Sum of speeds" use "Method: Max of speeds" and set speed fan's min and max rpm just to be sure..


----------



## noonoo12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> Dont use "Method: Sum of speeds" use "Method: Max of speeds"


Thanks!
Quote:


> and set speed fan's min and max rpm just to be sure..


How would I do this? If you meant change the % of "Sys" in the "Speeds" tab/menu it still doesn't work, e.g. if maximum is set to 50% it will still go to 100% once my GPU reaches 50C. :S


----------



## Vendari

oh man, i forgot how to do it... it's lost somewhere XD but if setting it to max of speeds fixed it for you, then if it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## noonoo12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> oh man, i forgot how to do it... it's lost somewhere XD but if setting it to max of speeds fixed it for you, then if it aint broke dont fix it


Unfortunately not but I'll be back in case someone else replies to my message regarding replacement fans.


----------



## Vendari

Did you set your fans to "software controlled" in the motherboard section of speed fan?


----------



## noonoo12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> Did you set your fans to "software controlled" in the motherboard section of speed fan?


If you meant if I have 'automatic fan speed' checked then yes.

I'm probably going to research on some non-pwm fans to order tonight and also try both the stock silverstone fans instead of 1x be quiet fan and 1x stock fan and see if that fixes my Speedfan problem.


----------



## Vendari

Let me log into my sff rig, i'll get you some screenies... might solve your probelm. BTW, imho, i think pwm is the best solution.


----------



## Vendari

Ok, here's my step-by-step attempt at a basic SpeedFan tutorial.

First, make sure "Automatic Fan Speed" is ticked... then Click "Configure"


Then make sure that you only monitor/display the temperature and fans you want Speedfan to control. This is to prevent/reduce conflicts with other control and monitoring software. Do the same for the "Fans" tab and the "Speeds" tab.




After that you can set advanced fan control. Assign your fan header/pwm controller to your desired component and it's temperature reading and assign a proper label to avoid confusion later on. The Method I use is MAX of speeds and I use a step or stair fan curve. I know it isn't exactly a curve anymore, I believe this is most effective because it prevents the constant ramping up and down of your fan speed during small temp spikes or drops.


Lastly, navigate to the "Advanced" tab and under the "Chip" drop-down menu select your motherboard's controlchipset or whatever it's called. it's different for every board and mine looks like this.... You'll know that it's your board because it will display temp diodes and pwm fan modes. Select the fan header you wish to control (and only that one or else you might end up controlling the CPU header as well) and then set it to "Software Controlled". In my case it's the PWM mode 2.


save your settings and that should be it!


----------



## noonoo12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> Lastly, navigate to the "Advanced" tab and under the "Chip" drop-down menu select your motherboard's controlchipset or whatever it's called. it's different for every board and mine looks like this.... You'll know that it's your board because it will display temp diodes and pwm fan modes. Select the fan header you wish to control (and only that one or else you might end up controlling the CPU header as well) and then set it to "Software Controlled". In my case it's the PWM mode 2.
> 
> save your settings and that should be it!


Really appreciate your help but your last settings I don't have











I cannot find "Software Controlled" anywhere for either PWM mode. I also have the fan set at full speed in the BIOS (ASRock B85M-ITX mobo if you're wondering). Cheers anyway


----------



## Vendari

are you sure you are using pwm fans? looks like speed fan isn't detecting the "4th pin".
EDIT: and by the way, is there a option in your bios to set speed at "manual" or something like that? try to play around with the settings, the "Software Controlled" option might come out.


----------



## noonoo12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> are you sure you are using pwm fans? looks like speed fan isn't detecting the "4th pin".
> EDIT: and by the way, is there a option in your bios to set speed at "manual" or something like that? try to play around with the settings, the "Software Controlled" option might come out.


Yep, they're PWM fans (using this one and one of the stock fans) -
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27626&cPath=510

LOL, are the stock fans PWM fans? If not, maybe that's why.. anyway I'll give it manual setting a shot and will edit this post in 5 mins.

Edit: Still no "software controlled" option after setting the fans to manual in bios. Gonna have to find some new quiet fans and keep it at a fixed speed. @Anyone, if you have any recommendations for replacement non-pwm fans for the RVZ01, let me know!


----------



## Vendari

Be quiet one is pwm, stock fans aren't pwm though...


----------



## noonoo12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> Be quiet one is pwm, stock fans aren't pwm though...


Yeah I stuffed up, lol. Now it's time to buy another be quiet fan or a new PWM set.

I'll hold onto your tutorial for future use! Thanks again.

Edit: Actually, only with the Be Quiet! fan installed it still revs up to 100% once the GPU reaches 50C.


----------



## Ght10

*OMG* Major update incoming this week 

Push/Pull fan configuration on the GPU rad. Two more ssd fitted and 280rad with 2 140mm fans ;-)


----------



## angelgrin

hi guys, planning to build a new rig with the ff specs:

cpu: i7 4790k
mb: Asus z97i-pro
cpu cooler: nt06-pro ( i read some don't recommend this cooler, is it that bad?)

Thanks!


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> *OMG* Major update incoming this week
> 
> Push/Pull fan configuration on the GPU rad. Two more ssd fitted and 280rad with 2 140mm fans ;-)


Haha, nice:thumb: I've lost the count of how many ssds you got in there


----------



## AndreaMG

I will also buy the 4790k but I will pair it with a noctua l9i and a NF-F12 PMW fan pushing air onto it. From what I've read though the NT06-pro is a good cooler, what I don't like about it is that it pushes the air out of the box ruining the positive pressure of the case and there's no space to mount a fan above it. Hope that the l9i+ NF-F12 PMW will be sufficient to tame the beast at stock


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreaMG*
> 
> I will also buy the 4790k but I will pair it with a noctua l9i and a NF-F12 PMW fan pushing air onto it. From what I've read though the NT06-pro is a good cooler, what I don't like about it is that it pushes the air out of the box ruining the positive pressure of the case and there's no space to mount a fan above it. Hope that the l9i+ NF-F12 PMW will be sufficient to tame the beast at stock


how bout reversing the fan on the NT06-pro? actually i have it on my FT03-mini build it does a good job at cooling my i7 4770k @ 4.4ghz max temp is around 70C 100% fan speed at XTU stress test.

and how bout the noctua NH-L12? can the 2 fans fit inside? any tried it?


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> how bout reversing the fan on the NT06-pro? actually i have it on my FT03-mini build it does a good job at cooling my i7 4770k @ 4.4ghz max temp is around 70C 100% fan speed at XTU stress test.
> 
> and how bout the noctua NH-L12? can the 2 fans fit inside? any tried it?


No you cannot reverse the fan because it is mounted under the cooler and hot air must be pushed outside through the fins to have effective cooling. To my knowledge to fit the NH-L12 you have to remove the upper fan. Since you already have the NT06-pro I'd say go with it


----------



## angelgrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreaMG*
> 
> No you cannot reverse the fan because it is mounted under the cooler and hot air must be pushed outside through the fins to have effective cooling. To my knowledge to fit the NH-L12 you have to remove the upper fan. Since you already have the NT06-pro I'd say go with it


ok, how bout replacin the top fan of the nh-l12 with a thinner fan would it work? just thinking if i can sell my nt06 pro.


----------



## AndreaMG

Max cpu cooler height is 83mm if memory serves me right while the NH-12 is 93mm with the fan and 66mm without, not enough space IMHO besides a slim fan would't be as effective, you can mount the fan outside the case but it would look horrible. If I were you I'd just stick with the NT06 pro


----------



## Grey728

As a current owner of an NT06-Pro and using a similar previous gen ASUS motherboard as you with the same layout. I wouldn't recommend it.

There are several problems with it:
- 1/3 of the heatsink will be blocked by the side panel. Plan on modifying it to give you more airflow.
- Pushing air out as an exhaust actually works worse than pulling air in. This is most likely cause by the side panel preventing most of that heat from escaping. It's better to pull air through the fins. Try it out yourself but be warned.. you have to take EVERYTHING out (graphics card, psu, then finally motherboard) just to change a fan direction then put it all back in. Every.single.time. This is true everytime you want to do anything with the heatsink by the way.
- Noise. The PWM 120mm x 20mm fan is LOUD when you need it but quiet on idle. I wanted to replace the fan with something quieter but haven't found one yet. There isn't enough physical space down there to try using a 25mm fan either.
- Can't install motherboard screw in top left corner. This is minor but annoying. The heatsink will prevent you from getting to it.
- Pain in the ass to install. Plan on installing the heatsink and fan on the motherboard before you place it into the case whlie you still have room to get to everything in a relatively easy manner.

I'm currently using a Noctua L9i with a NF-F12 blowing into it on a Y Split. It's been working farely well, however, I don't think the L9i can handle my CPU with a TDP of 95W. It was great when I first installed it with idle temps at ~35C range but now my idle temps have been creeping up and now idles in the 45-50C range







I can actually be web surfing and see my temps rise to 65C!









Blowing air into the case has been great so I would recommend you go with a largest heatsink you can find where you can still blow air into the case with a mounted side panel fan.

Look for a sub 66mm heatsink if you plan on using the 120mm x 15mm case fan or go witha 15mm Akasa or Prolimatech PWM and Y-Split it.
If you want to use traditional 25mm thickness fans go with a sub 55mm height heatsink.

Best of luck!


----------



## Gamedaz

* SilverStone's 600w SFS PSU* Being Released Next Month

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=524&area=en


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> * SilverStone's 600w SFS PSU* Being Released Next Month
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=524&area=en


This should be a nice boost to SFF MITX systems which require alot of power.


----------



## Gamedaz

* I require one ASAP, will be using the 450W model for now< but will upgrade to that PSU and use the 450w as a backup.

Does 50A on the 12 v rail, which is remarkable given it's size.


----------



## Grey728

Nice and they already come with the flat cables out of the box.... hmm.. Am I the only one around here that thinks these flat cables take up more space than the regular cables?

Eh, either way I'll be getting this just for the extra headroom and lower PSU fan speeds.


----------



## Sader0

Is the fan grill simillar to 450w gold psu, or, again shifted one way?
Worried because of improper layout between 80 plus psu from silverstone and Rvz01 case....


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Is the fan grill simillar to 450w gold psu, or, again shifted one way?
> Worried because of improper layout between 80 plus psu from silverstone and Rvz01 case....


Here you go. It's shifted just like the 450W Gold.


----------



## Gamedaz

According to the Mil07 case PSU size specs: The 450w is 30mm longer than the 600w @ 130mm? From Front to Back.


----------



## justafatboy

can a normal profile 25mm fan be fitted onto the case if the gpu is a dual slot card?


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justafatboy*
> 
> can a normal profile 25mm fan be fitted onto the case if the gpu is a dual slot card?


Yes. Easily.


----------



## angelgrin

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811517029


what do you guys think?


----------



## testedandbaked

Time to join the bandwagon, this is my entry to the owner's club consisting of the following components:

Intel i5 4670K
8GB of the cheapest ram available (Patriot-S)
WD Blue 1TB
Silverstone 450W SFX PSU
Gainward (Reference) 760 GTX 2GB
ASRock H87M-ITX

and of course, the Silverstone RVZ01









In addition, this was recently given the water cooling loop treatment (done on the cheap):

Swiftech H220 AIO Kit
2m of clear 10mm (3/8") tubing (NETA Brand, yes, the garden hose company)
Syscooling universal GPU block (from AliBaba)
2L Distilled water

Radiator installed with stock 15mm Silverstone fans in push config


GPU Waterblock installed (note the cut down VRM heatsink


Install complete!


Temps while folding (Not exactly Prime95+Furmark) are around 45C for CPU and 39C for GPU.


----------



## AndreaMG

Wow, nice build @testedandbaked, grat job with the loop. Welcome aboard


----------



## moccor

Does anyone think it is possible to fit a Kraken X61 in this? It's a little thicker than the X60


----------



## testedandbaked

Without redrilling, I doubt it. It's a 280x140mm radiator, the case supports a 240x120mm rad near the GPU and a 120x120mm rad above the CPU.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testedandbaked*
> 
> Time to join the bandwagon, this is my entry to the owner's club consisting of the following components:
> 
> Intel i5 4670K
> 8GB of the cheapest ram available (Patriot-S)
> WD Blue 1TB
> Silverstone 450W SFX PSU
> Gainward (Reference) 760 GTX 2GB
> ASRock H87M-ITX
> 
> and of course, the Silverstone RVZ01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, this was recently given the water cooling loop treatment (done on the cheap):
> 
> Swiftech H220 AIO Kit
> 2m of clear 10mm (3/8") tubing (NETA Brand, yes, the garden hose company)
> Syscooling universal GPU block (from AliBaba)
> 2L Distilled water
> 
> Radiator installed with stock 15mm Silverstone fans in push config
> 
> GPU Waterblock installed (note the cut down VRM heatsink
> 
> Install complete!
> 
> Temps while folding (Not exactly Prime95+Furmark) are around 45C for CPU and 39C for GPU.


Nice









Nearly finished the gpu rad, it's worked out at 43mm







just got to solder up the fan's in pairs so I haven't got to use 2 splitters





I've given up trying to fit a res inside the case so I've lowered it and fitted a larger one ( I think it looks ok)



I will finish the 280mm rad fan's tomorrow, then we can start to build it!!!


----------



## testedandbaked

Amazing work ght10! How did you get a radiator and a push/pull down to 43mm thick? Is the radiator only 13mm thick?


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocDigby*
> 
> A little update on my build, I have 2 SSD's and 1 3TB HDD in my case, I was trying to figure out how to get them all powered a few pages back, it turns out that there is actually a 3 SATA power line that comes with the Silverstone Flat Cable PSU Set I just didn't see it before, so after ordering an extra SATA data cable (the Gigabyte GA-Z87N-WIFI Motherboard only came with 2) I got it working!
> 
> I just bought a Corsair Air Series SP120 for the side of the case directly above the CPU. I have a Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle which previously was clocking my 4770k at 35°c+ idle with the default silverstone case fan above it. I now moved the silverstone fan to the back of the case next to the other one it comes with, and slotted in my SP120.
> 
> 
> 
> It fits pretty snug but I'd say there's probably 1cm gap between the the SP120 and the AXP-100 Muscle's fan. The SSD power cables get a little pushed but nothing dramatic thanks to them being flat.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with how it looks too.
> 
> 
> 
> My temps hover around 25c+ which is really nice, and it never reaches past 49°c.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a little bit of noise now where as before it was totally silent. I like it though as I can tell when the pc is turned on now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I don't have my GFX card yet to add more temp and noise into the equation.


Hello Guys,

I was reconsidering the l9i in favour of the axp-100 and I wanted to pair it with a 25mm thick fan (Noctua NF-F12) and I saw this post but something doesn't seem right to me: axp-100 is 58mm + 25mm fan = 83mm which is the exact max total cpu cooler height allowed by the RVZ01, the two fans will sit one over the other while in the post quoted it says there shold be about 10mm gap, I'm a bit confused







, anyone can help me to clear this up? Thanks


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreaMG*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I was reconsidering the l9i in favour of the axp-100 and I wanted to pair it with a 25mm thick fan (Noctua NF-F12) and I saw this post but something doesn't seem right to me: axp-100 is 58mm + 25mm fan = 83mm which is the exact max total cpu cooler height allowed by the RVZ01, the two fans will sit one over the other while in the post quoted it says there shold be about 10mm gap, I'm a bit confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , anyone can help me to clear this up? Thanks


It's probably just a typo. It will sit one on top of the other with little to no gap and I'd be careful about doing that. It would be safer to use a 20mm or 15mm thick fan.


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> It's probably just a typo. It will sit one on top of the other with little to no gap and I'd be careful about doing that. It would be safer to use a 20mm or 15mm thick fan.


Thanks, I'll look for a 120 x 120 x 15mm fan to have at least a 10mm gap between the 2 fans


----------



## eroldru

I am searching all day now, and I found that you have a 290.
I want to get a decent setup with 290 but I can't find any PSU bigger than SFX 450W Gold.
Did you build your Raven with 290 and 450W PSU?
Thanks


----------



## Ght10

Been Struggling for time today but I've done a bit more and had a slight slip-up yesterday.
Wired the fans up in pairs now!




Slipped with the dremel yesterday











I've silver soldered it today and it's on a leak test (fingers crossed)


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Been Struggling for time today but I've done a bit more and had a slight slip-up yesterday.
> Wired the fans up in pairs now!
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> Slipped with the dremel yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> I've silver soldered it today and it's on a leak test (fingers crossed)


Am i assuming you took a slimline rad and trimmed the excess bits of metal off so that it's flush against the fins (i've thought about it)

EDIT: THat took a while to find the edit button +_+ i haven't been on OCN for a while lol.
I think based on what your repair question thread was about I was sorta correct and taking a look at the rad lol. I think I'll try this myself since I have a few laying around from old H100/100i's.


----------



## Sader0

Just for sake of experimentation checked and was surprized that my Power Color R9 290 PCS+ fitted nicelly with 2 standard noiseblocker 12*2.5cm fans. Although clearance is few mm, a pair of thin PWM fans will do the trick. 1st GPU fan is half visiblke through left ventilation cutout of the case. I have a weaker CPU(A10-5800), so far doing testing purposes only. Also not sure PSU will handle the load.

Note: GPU retention bracket cants cope with monstrous 2,5 slot card....


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Just for sake of experimentation checked and was surprized that my Power Color R9 290 PCS+ fitted nicelly with 2 standard noiseblocker 12*2.5cm fans. Although clearance is few mm, a pair of thin PWM fans will do the trick. 1st GPU fan is half visiblke through left ventilation cutout of the case. I have a weaker CPU(A10-5800), so far doing testing purposes only. Also not sure PSU will handle the load.
> 
> Note: GPU retention bracket cants cope with monstrous 2,5 slot card....


I've been using a club3d r9 290 with an i7 2600k for a while using noctua fans on 450 bronze for a good while. Other people have been using similar as well without issue.

That said I've decided to grab a new motherboard in a month lol (means new cpu as well obviously)

Back to the quote. My gpu bracket just barely coped with my card lol


----------



## CrookedHauser

Happy to report that I got the H55 installed on my 3570k/EVGA Stinger z77. Had to install the radiator flush against the case and fan on interior (between rad and mobo). Also put the H55 fan below GPU and used 12 mm Silverstone fan in its place.

OC'd to 4.0g at 1.190v and system is idle at around 30c. Will stress test later. I'm having issues with Win8.1 (64bit) not booting correctly now (new mobo) even with re-install. Lovely disk not found error. So I'm booting with windows boot manager. But that's a story for another day...

Haven't stress tested yet per se, but I did run Skyrim at ultra and Temps got up to 54 cel. Of course the Stinger bios says the CPU is at 111 cel, with each core at 34 cel, so I think it's a bios bug.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrookedHauser*
> 
> Happy to report that I got the h55 installed on my 3570k/EVGA Stinger z77. Had to install the radiator flush against the case and fan on interior (between rad and mobo). OC'd to 4.0g at 1.190v and system is idle at around 30c.


Nice one







but we all love pic's!!


----------



## CrookedHauser

Amended original post with photo. Here's another.


----------



## Gamedaz

:http://www.silverstonetek.com/flash/sx600-g.swf


----------



## srsbsnyo

Every once in awhile, this annoying clicking sound comes around. I found out the noise is coming from the PSU.

Here is a video depicting the noise.






Any Solutions?


----------



## Ght10

Runing out of space








I've got the rad low enough now, ordered 2 very short 90 fitting and profiled one of the fan's


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsbsnyo*
> 
> Every once in awhile, this annoying clicking sound comes around. I found out the noise is coming from the PSU.
> 
> Here is a video depicting the noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Solutions?


Send the video to Silverstone support. Big chance you can RMA the psu.
(had a noise problem as well, fixed by RMA)


----------



## CrookedHauser

I'm selling my Gigabyte H77 wifi mitx board on ebay if anyone needs one. No overclocking but it's a solid board. I used it for less than 3 months.


----------



## srsbsnyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayerrp*
> 
> Send the video to Silverstone support. Big chance you can RMA the psu.
> (had a noise problem as well, fixed by RMA)


Would it be faster to RMA with silverstone or NCIXUS?

Is this clicking noise a premonition that the PSU will go bad?


----------



## Haas360

Hey guys! So I ordered parts for my home theater PC using teh RVZ01 case. And I checked the length on the gpu but forgot about the height.. I cant find specs on the max height it supports for GPU's. Someone that has a case, can it fit this GPU?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121660


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Hey guys! So I ordered parts for my home theater PC using teh RVZ01 case. And I checked the length on the gpu but forgot about the height.. I cant find specs on the max height it supports for GPU's. Someone that has a case, can it fit this GPU?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121660


Will fit with no issue. You even have enough room to put two 120mm x 25mm under it.


----------



## slayerrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsbsnyo*
> 
> Would it be faster to RMA with silverstone or NCIXUS?


I did the RMA through my reseller. (NCIXUS is your reseller is guess ?)


----------



## RandomHer0

So through reading through the pages it seems like the silverstone 450W truly can handle a setup including a GTX780 and a Haswell CPU. With that in mind, why are so many people flying get the flag of a minimum of 550W+ for a similar build in any other form factor?

As an aside, should I expect a Gtx 880 to have a similar power consumption as the 780 and as such, feel confident in adding it to a build in this case with a Silverstone 450w PSU?

Thanks all!


----------



## Grey728

Here's a little something I've been working on. I wanted to watercool but since that didn't eliminate the need for fans I instead wanted to go for the largest heatsinks I could find that would mate with the 120mm fans mounted to the chassis.

Below is an EVGA nVidia 780 FTW with a Deepcool VC6006 Dracula heatsink. I've paired it with two 120mm x 20mm fans that Silverstone was able to provide me with and they're the same fans used on an NT06-Pro. As you can see in these picks the case fans are flush with the heatsink and support it's weight. I took off the video card mount just to get better pictures and show everyone that it fits rather nicely with no gaps or sags.

And by the way. *The total height from base of GPU to the bottom of the case is 64mm*. Silverstone's manual states this space to be 68mm.. and the main reason why I had to switch to thinner fans...









Temps to follow later.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> So through reading through the pages it seems like the silverstone 450W truly can handle a setup including a GTX780 and a Haswell CPU. With that in mind, why are so many people flying get the flag of a minimum of 550W+ for a similar build in any other form factor?
> 
> As an aside, should I expect a Gtx 880 to have a similar power consumption as the 780 and as such, feel confident in adding it to a build in this case with a Silverstone 450w PSU?
> 
> Thanks all!


Most people are ignorant to how much power their systems _really_ need. Or they just want "extra" power for god knows what, because if you're looking at an SFX power supply then you're going SFF and if you want more power for more components then clearly you'd have the space for an ATX PSU.

If you're going with a true SFF case, you're likely not going to be overclocking to any large degree due to space / heat issues.

Unless you plan to stuff a dual gpu card in there, that would be the only logical answer I can see.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Here's a little something I've been working on. I wanted to watercool but since that didn't eliminate the need for fans I instead wanted to go for the largest heatsinks I could find that would mate with the 120mm fans mounted to the chassis.
> 
> Below is an EVGA nVidia 780 FTW with a Deepcool VC6006 Dracula heatsink. I've paired it with two 120mm x 20mm fans that Silverstone was able to provide me with and they're the same fans used on an NT06-Pro. As you can see in these picks the case fans are flush with the heatsink and support it's weight. I took off the video card mount just to get better pictures and show everyone that it fits rather nicely with no gaps or sags.
> 
> And by the way. *The total height from base of GPU to the bottom of the case is 64mm*. Silverstone's manual states this space to be 68mm.. and the main reason why I had to switch to thinner fans...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps to follow later.


Nice one







can't wait to see what your temps are like? On air my asus 780ti was running about 75-79c, it was the fan noise what decided me to try water


----------



## Gamedaz

* Looks like to install the GPU you need the extra PCI adapter as well?

Does it mount to anything> it seems to have mounting holes.

Nice setup.


----------



## Grey728

damnit.. I'm getting very disappointing results so far and the Silverstone 120mm x 20mm PWM fans make a lot of noise and cause a lot of vibration. I knew this when I was first looking at these fans but I hoped that the size of the heatsink would offset the need for high RPMs. I'll have to look at other fan options out there as well. Maybe an acoustic and vibration dampening kit.. sigh.

I'm going to pop it open again, re-apply the thermal grease and try again.


----------



## Skrillion

_Long_ time lurker, first time poster, and first time pc builder here. Decided to scrap my prodigy/phenom build visions and decided to pull the trigger on the RVZ01.

*So after saving up some dough, here's what I ordered today:
*Silverstone RVZ01
Silverstone SFX 450 PSU
Intel i5-4670K
Antec Kuhler H2O 620 water (i'm pretty sure I found the last unboxed one in existence)
Asus Maximus VI Impact
G.Skill Trident X DDR3-2400 2x8gb
Gigabyte WINDFORCE Ghz GTX 780 Ti
Samsung 840 EVO 1TB

*What I haven't ordered yet:
*Gelid slim 12 fan for the CPU RAD
2 GPU fans

*2 question:
*Anyone know in general what thickness fans you can get away next to the gpu? I dont think the windforce is much thicker than the reference 780, but just curious what most of you use as i'd like to get these fans ordered asap.

Hope to post pictures once i get everything in. Finally, just want to say *thank you* all for the inspiration in this thread, it helped immensely.


----------



## Grey728

If it's a standard 2 slot GPU card a 25mm thick fan will fit just fine.


----------



## Grey728

Okay. I think I'm done with mixed results.

A lot of the vibration issues I was having came from the fan mounted on the side panel. Once I replaced it with my Noctua NF-F12 everything is fine again.

Regarding the GPU heatsink, I reapplied the Thermal paste and my results improved.. with mixed results. With my computer standing vertically my Maximum GPU temp is 65C with Unigine Heaven running for 20 minutes! woot! Horizontally, the temp still reaches 80C, but it takes quite some time to get there (crap) ... Also it takes quite some time to cool down too after the load is taken off. I prefer my system be setup horizontally so I have no choice but to deal with the temps.

Overall, I'm fairly happy with the setup. I like the fact that I can control the speed of the case fans using my GPU temp but it's limited from 1300 RPM to 2400 RPM (max that my Silverstone fans can run). 1300 RPM seems to be the minimum speed that NVidia setup for these 780 cards and I can't get it to lower any further. This has been consistent with two sets of fans: The Noctua NF-F12s and the Silverstone one's I'm using. I've also created my own fan profile so they kick in gradually.

The downside to this setup are these Silverstone 120mm x 20mm PWM fans.. They're loud as hell when running beyond 2000 RPM! At 2000 it's tolerable and noticeably quieter than the stock GPU ACX heatsink fans my card came with. I'd replace these fans with something else, but I haven't been able to find anything yet. If I could do it over again, I would get an Arctic Cooler Accelero Xtreme III or Gelid Icy Vision, remove the fans on them and use whatever 25mm thick fan I want and use something like a radiator gasket to close the gap.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Does anyone think it is possible to fit a Kraken X61 in this? It's a little thicker than the X60


Bump







. Kinda just noticed, the X41 and X61 are 140mm rads/fans. I'm thinking its unlikely that both the 140mm radiators, a 120-to-140mm adapter, and a 25mm fan can all fit with the GPU, but does anyone have some measurements?


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Kinda just noticed, the X41 and X61 are 140mm rads/fans. I'm thinking its unlikely that both the 140mm radiators, a 120-to-140mm adapter, and a 25mm fan can all fit with the GPU, but does anyone have some measurements?


You have about 64mm of clearance from the bottom edge of the GPU card (PCB) to the base of the case. For more dimensions you should check out the manual here


----------



## wedge22

I believe that NZXT are releasing a new 120mm rad named the X31.


----------



## EpaHolst

Here is my HTPC build =)

Silverstone ML07
SilverStone SFX Series ST45SF-G
GIGABYTE GA-Z87N-WIF
Intel Core i7-4670K @ 4.2Ghz
Silverstone NT06-PRO CPU Cooler
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 660
Corsair Vengeance 16 GB
Crucial M550 SSD - 128GB
Western Digital 1TB 2.5"
Streacom Slimline Blu-ray
Fractal Design R2 120mm Silent x 2


----------



## Ght10

Leak testing


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomHer0*
> 
> So through reading through the pages it seems like the silverstone 450W truly can handle a setup including a GTX780 and a Haswell CPU. With that in mind, why are so many people flying get the flag of a minimum of 550W+ for a similar build in any other form factor?
> 
> As an aside, should I expect a Gtx 880 to have a similar power consumption as the 780 and as such, feel confident in adding it to a build in this case with a Silverstone 450w PSU?
> 
> Thanks all!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Most people are ignorant to how much power their systems _really_ need. Or they just want "extra" power for god knows what, because if you're looking at an SFX power supply then you're going SFF and if you want more power for more components then clearly you'd have the space for an ATX PSU.
> 
> If you're going with a true SFF case, you're likely not going to be overclocking to any large degree due to space / heat issues.
> 
> Unless you plan to stuff a dual gpu card in there, that would be the only logical answer I can see.


I personally want to get the 600w because I've had my 450w hit the safety shutoff with my CPU and GPU overclocks (it hit 548w before it shut itself off) with my [email protected]/1.25v and gtx780ti @1284mhz/1.21v, and since I am NOT thermally limited with that system, the 600w will allow me to run my LAN rig where I want it to be at. Actually headed to silverstone tomorrow to talk with the guys and see what's going on.


----------



## Vendari

I have a question, can I use a NT06-PRO (with a 20mm or 25mm fan underneath) in any orientation just as long as I have low-profile ram?


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> I have a question, can I use a NT06-PRO (with a 20mm or 25mm fan underneath) in any orientation just as long as I have low-profile ram?


Try it both ways! When I had it installed, it performed better in pull than push since it was drawing cool air through the fins and not trying to expel hot air through them. However, I was so unsatisfied with it that I ended up going with a different solution.


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I personally want to get the 600w because I've had my 450w hit the safety shutoff with my CPU and GPU overclocks (it hit 548w before it shut itself off) with my [email protected]/1.25v and gtx780ti @1284mhz/1.21v, and since I am NOT thermally limited with that system, the 600w will allow me to run my LAN rig where I want it to be at. Actually headed to silverstone tomorrow to talk with the guys and see what's going on.


* Does Silverstone have an ETA for makret release of the 600w psu in North America?

Facebook rep stated sometime in August.


----------



## Vendari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Try it both ways! When I had it installed, it performed better in pull than push since it was drawing cool air through the fins and not trying to expel hot air through them. However, I was so unsatisfied with it that I ended up going with a different solution.


yes but im more concerned about ram and pcie clearance


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> yes but im more concerned about ram and pcie clearance


With a 20mm fan installed, yes, you'll clear your components just fine in any orientation provided you're using low profile ram. A 25mm fan will have little to no chance of fitting under the heatsink. Take a look at the I/O ports on your board. You'll have about 2mm above that at best for clearance using a 20mm fan.


----------



## Ght10

All back together








Only a little work to do on the fan's to make them sit flat. My new side panel arrived yesterday so I will cut some holes for the fan's this weekend







First boot will happen tomorrow









The front panel usb's cable is a bit tight (needs a little work)


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> All back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a little work to do on the fan's to make them sit flat. My new side panel arrived yesterday so I will cut some holes for the fan's this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First boot will happen tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front panel usb's cable is a bit tight (needs a little work)


I require a water cooling parts list from you! Great job man. I can't wait to see your results.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> I require a water cooling parts list from you! Great job man. I can't wait to see your results.


I will pm you a list tomorrow mate







thanks


----------



## Tir43l

I decided to replace the mid tower I was using for an HTPC case with the RVZ01. While I was at it, I decided to get some newer components to go with it. Here are the list of parts. Anything marked as "purchased" is something I had prior to the build. For example, the GTX 260 is an old GPU from my girlfriend's last gaming rig.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor ($69.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($59.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($156.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Patriot Signature 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory (Purchased For $90.00)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($84.98 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($52.91 @ OutletPC)
*Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply ($69.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Other:* EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 (Purchased For $199.99)
*Total:* $869.82
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_










Some notes from the build: As has been stated previously in this thread (I actually went back and read most of it), the H55 is just a tight fit. I do not think any AiO CLC is going to work without slim fans. I may pick up a Gelid Silent PL Slim 120mm fan in the coming days. For now, I had to use the Noctua fans I bought as as intake fans on the GPU side. This is fine, as I can have the motherboard control the fans in this way. In the short term, I used one of the provided case fans on the radiator. Idle temperatures are sitting at 35 C, which is fine (I think) with an ambient (near the HTPC) of about 29. Load temperatures (1 hour Prime95 @ 4.0 GHz) is about 48-50 C. What can I say, it is hot in California.

Building with this case was a blast. However, the instructions are helpful, even though I didn't read them until I was done. The basic just is this: put everything together in the reverse order in which you removed the parts. Most people are going to remove the PSU cage and GPU bracket for better access. In doing so, if you install motherboard, motherboard connections, PSU, power connections, GPU into bracket, GPU power connections, and the GPU bracket (in that order), then you will be fine. If you are worried, read the directions.









Also, I have an issue with the "H55 compatibility". While it is possible, there are some caveats. It requires a slim fan. The slimmest fan on the market is the 12mm ones from Yate Loon. If the fans is 15mm+, the included screws (for attaching slim fans to a radiator) are simply too short to mount the fans to the door. The fan will have to be mounted on the underside of the radiator (the side facing the motherboard). If the screws were literally 1mm longer, this would not be an issue.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> You have about 64mm of clearance from the bottom edge of the GPU card (PCB) to the base of the case. For more dimensions you should check out the manual here


Thanks for the very helpful response, I didn't think such clear specifications would come with a PC case. After checking the measurements, I am pretty sure there won't nearly be enough space for a X61/X60 w/25mm fan, but I will double check this on a different day


----------



## Vendari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> With a 20mm fan installed, yes, you'll clear your components just fine in any orientation provided you're using low profile ram. A 25mm fan will have little to no chance of fitting under the heatsink. Take a look at the I/O ports on your board. You'll have about 2mm above that at best for clearance using a 20mm fan.


Thank you Grey


----------



## CrookedHauser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> I decided to replace the mid tower I was using for an HTPC case with the RVZ01. While I was at it, I decided to get some newer components to go with it. Here are the list of parts. Anything marked as "purchased" is something I had prior to the build. For example, the GTX 260 is an old GPU from my girlfriend's last gaming rig.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor ($69.99 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($59.99 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($156.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* Patriot Signature 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1333 Memory (Purchased For $90.00)
> *Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($84.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($52.91 @ OutletPC)
> *Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($84.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply ($69.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Other:* EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 (Purchased For $199.99)
> *Total:* $869.82
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some notes from the build: As has been stated previously in this thread (I actually went back and read most of it), the H55 is just a tight fit. I do not think any AiO CLC is going to work without slim fans. I may pick up a Gelid Silent PL Slim 120mm fan in the coming days. For now, I had to use the Noctua fans I bought as as intake fans on the GPU side. This is fine, as I can have the motherboard control the fans in this way. In the short term, I used one of the provided case fans on the radiator. Idle temperatures are sitting at 35 C, which is fine (I think) with an ambient (near the HTPC) of about 29. Load temperatures (1 hour Prime95 @ 4.0 GHz) is about 48-50 C. What can I say, it is hot in California.
> 
> Building with this case was a blast. However, the instructions are helpful, even though I didn't read them until I was done. The basic just is this: put everything together in the reverse order in which you removed the parts. Most people are going to remove the PSU cage and GPU bracket for better access. In doing so, if you install motherboard, motherboard connections, PSU, power connections, GPU into bracket, GPU power connections, and the GPU bracket (in that order), then you will be fine. If you are worried, read the directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have an issue with the "H55 compatibility". While it is possible, there are some caveats. It requires a slim fan. The slimmest fan on the market is the 12mm ones from Yate Loon. If the fans is 15mm+, the included screws (for attaching slim fans to a radiator) are simply too short to mount the fans to the door. The fan will have to be mounted on the underside of the radiator (the side facing the motherboard). If the screws were literally 1mm longer, this would not be an issue.


I had to go to the hardware store for some #6 screws to fit a thin fan. Worked great. Innovation!


----------



## Tir43l

Quick update: I made a change to the configuration. I changed out the GTX 260 for an HD 5670 I had laying around. This allowed me to move the H55 to the second fan slot on the bottom. This will most likely not work if you're card is longer than 16.8 mm (the length of the HD 5670). I was also able to give the top panel its own dedicated fan, using an AF120 silent edition. Temps are now 32 C idle and 46 C load (ran Prime95 for an hour with the Pentium at 4.2 GHz). So, if your card is small enough it should work.



*I have a theory that is untested*, BUT it may be possible to do this with longer cards (such as a GTX 770) if you are looking at building a gaming rig using CLCs (just bend the tubing so it runs along the PCB, it shouldn't cause an issue). You would most likely need to remove the stock cooler on the GPU and use a custom solution. NZXT makes the Kraken G10 and Asetek has a 92 mm CLC. If you put the H55 in the same spot I did, you can use the other slot to mount a 92mm pump/fan (Asetek 545LC), You would have to use washers on the screws attaching the radiator to the side panel, but it might just work. The Asetek 545LC is available on Ebay through the Asetek store.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> *I have a theory that is untested*, BUT it may be possible to do this with longer cards (such as a GTX 770) if you are looking at building a gaming rig using CLCs (just bend the tubing so it runs along the PCB, it shouldn't cause an issue). You would most likely need to remove the stock cooler on the GPU and use a custom solution. NZXT makes the Kraken G10 and Asetek has a 92 mm CLC. If you put the H55 in the same spot I did, you can use the other slot to mount a 92mm pump/fan (Asetek 545LC), You would have to use washers on the screws attaching the radiator to the side panel, but it might just work. The Asetek 545LC is available on Ebay through the Asetek store.


I plan on making a build with this and a 780 Ti at some point, I was more worried about the clearance of CLC radiators + 25mm fans, but if the 780 Ti doesn't leave enough room for the tubing I'll make room somewhere even if it means cutting into the case insides lol.


----------



## sentinel1075

Decided to change from my FT03 Mini to the ML07. I scoured the Net and found that it was going to be tough to find a Video Card that would fit 10" (10.5" if i squeeze) when I upgrade from a GTX 650 ti boost to a GTX770 or 780. Especially when it came to cooling since a blower style cooler is preferable. My choices start dwindling down. So I did the swap this afternoon. Individual sleeved cables will be installed in the coming months.


----------



## noonoo12

Hey all,

I just noticed that my GPU is sagging so I decided to try and install the GPU support brackets. However, I noticed that instead of receiving -

1x GPU support bracket TOP
1x GPU support bracket BOTTOM

I received 2x Bottom GPU support brackets.. so before I contact my local store or Silverstone I must know in order to install the GPU support brackets I need 1 of each correct? (top and bottom).

Cheers.


----------



## AndreaMG

@noonoo12, you need both top and bottom bracket, they slide into each other.


----------



## AndreaMG

Build almost completed, I went with the AXP-100 instead of the nl-9i, at the top of it I will mount a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 PWM which has high static pressure. Only waiting for the ram to arrive


----------



## Crystal3d

Is nh-l12, a good cpu cooler for this case? Would it need LP rams to fit?

thanks


----------



## noonoo12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreaMG*
> 
> @noonoo12, you need both top and bottom bracket, they slide into each other.


Oh man. Looks like I'm going to have to contact Silverstone directly and hopefully they send me a top bracket. Thanks for the info









Edit: Cannot even contact Silverstone directly as I keep getting the "captcha error" which is required to send an email. Does anyone know what their support email address is?


----------



## Nicksti

Quick question

I bought a silverstone ml07 and an XFX Double D 280x card but the card does not clear the plug that runs inside the case. I am looking at the cards people are putting inside the Raven and I am figuring they would have the same issue.

The curved edge of my card covers a good set of the hole that allows the power plug to run to the PSU. Will this card work but I am doing something wrong? Do I need a different card?


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicksti*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> I bought a silverstone ml07 and an XFX Double D 280x card but the card does not clear the plug that runs inside the case. I am looking at the cards people are putting inside the Raven and I am figuring they would have the same issue.
> 
> The curved edge of my card covers a good set of the hole that allows the power plug to run to the PSU. Will this card work but I am doing something wrong? Do I need a different card?


I had the same problem with a asus 780ti all I did is remove the two screws that holds the power plug and let it hang loose

Or tie-wrap it to the case









99% finished












Nice and quite only a small problem, the pump isn't playing nicely with the motherboard's pwm cpu header








It's supposed to be 1800-4500rpm but it sits at 2800rpm then shoots upto 4500rpm on load
All I've got to do is too cut out the fan holes


----------



## Nicksti

Well at least I don't feel too bad. I had to do the same thing too but this build is for display so that will not work.

Would someone be able to suggest an r9 280x card that will work ?


----------



## Skrillion

Can I ask what is likely a very elementary question for most of you? (first time builder)

How are you all powering your dual 8 pin GPUs (780ti) with the 450 PSU that has only one PCIe out in blue?

My beginner guess was to connect that 8 PCIe out directly to one 8 pin on the card.
And use a 6 pin to molex to molex adaptor for the other 8 pin.

The only extra 6 pin available left on the psu is reserved for SATA. Is it safe to use that for the molex adaptor?

At the very end of my build and would appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Can I ask what is likely a very elementary question for most of you? (first time builder)
> 
> How are you all powering your dual 8 pin GPUs (780ti) with the 450 PSU that has only one PCIe out in blue?
> 
> My beginner guess was to connect that 8 PCIe out directly to one 8 pin on the card.
> And use a 6 pin to molex to molex adaptor for the other 8 pin.
> 
> The only extra 6 pin available left on the psu is reserved for SATA. Is it safe to use that for the molex adaptor?
> 
> At the very end of my build and would appreciate any advice. Thanks!



Use one of these









It's very warm today, after 1hr 20mins on prime and only 1000rpm on all six fans


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> 
> Use one of these


Awesome, and just to be clear that is a 6 to a 6+2 pin. My squinty eyes have are having trouble at the moment seeing the left side of the pic


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Awesome, and just to be clear that is a 6 to a 6+2 pin. My squinty eyes have are having trouble at the moment seeing the left side of the pic


Yes


----------



## Ght10

Just a small teaser







I've cut the top panel and fitted 4 little screws to secure it








I'm just about to cut the fan holes


----------



## Ght10

It's too quite on this thread today








I've had to reinstall windows today, my pump wouldn't play nicely







now it's fine sitting at 1250rpm








I've marked out the fan holes (cutting out tomorrow) refitted the side panels and it's starting to take shape now.

Not the best pic sorry, it's sat there downloading all my games and updates and I can't hear it at all now!!


----------



## Nicksti

I need a suggestion for a GFX card that will work with the ML07 and allow for the plug not to be hanging. My preference would be an R9 280X. It seems the casing of the cooling side cannot be too high above the metal bracket or the plug will not work.


----------



## noonoo12

Nice Ght10. Want to swap PC?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicksti*
> 
> I need a suggestion for a GFX card that will work with the ML07 and allow for the plug not to be hanging. My preference would be an R9 280X. It seems the casing of the cooling side cannot be too high above the metal bracket or the plug will not work.


The Gigabyte R9 280X looks like it will fit fine. I myself have the XFX R9 280X and the extra height does require me to leave the power plug hanging and the Gigabyte 280X seems to look like it will have clearance. I'm just guessing however.

In other news it will cost me $21 USD to order a TOP GPU SUPPORT BRACKET directly from Silverstone. It's $1 for the item and $20 for 2-4 weeks shipping to Australia via EMS,







. It looks like I'm going to be creative with some good old tape.


----------



## happyagnostic

I just ordered my ML07 on Amazon. Should be here in a week or so, i'll post when I have something to show.

Any potential problems I may be overlooking with the following build?

Here is what i'm building with
*CPU:* Intel i5-4590S 3.0GHz Quad-Core
*CPU Cooler:* Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet
*Motherboard:* Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600
*Storage:* OCZ Vertex 4 128GB 2.5" SSD (OS HD)
OCZ Vertex 4 512GB 2.5" SSD (Storage)
*Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7850 2GB
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W SFX12V
*Case:* Silverstone ML07B HTPC

Case fans question
Should I be pulling air in with the bottom two fans for the GPU?
But what about the top fan? Would that be effective as a pull in or a push out?

_Side question (not trying to hijack thread)_

What is the point of the G3258 in any builds? For the price of needing a Z MOBO and water-cooling, you could have just gotten an i5 CPU, an H MOBO and a decent air cooler, which would provide almost double the computational power without the need of O.C. and extra heat.

tl;dr :G3258 is a waste of money IMO.


----------



## Skrillion

Intel i5 4670k
Asus Maximus VI impact
G.Skill Trident 2x8gb DDR3 2400hz
Gigabyte GTX 780ti Windforce GHz

Finally got my RVZ01 up and running. Pretty seamless for my first time. I did run into some small road bumps, but all in all they were good learning experiences. Biggest hiccup happened to be the G.Skill Trident 2x8GB ram. One of the modules is corrupted I believe, it was preventing the system from posting. I've not got it to post on one stick at the moment. Going to RMA the Tridents once my new set of G.Skill Sniper 1866 2x8BG arrive instead. I was probably overdoing it going with the 2400 Tridents anyway.

The only major concern I have now is that my CPU is running extremely hot right off the mark with the stock cooler, 90°F + right after startup in the UEFI monitor, and up to 120°F doing minimal setup installations in WIN 8.1 for 20 min.

I'm guessing that is above and beyond even for the intel cooler. I'm going to attempt to replace the thermal compound tonight with some Arctic Silver, as I'm guessing that's what the issue is. Truth is, I did get a smudge of the compound on my finger when I was handling it trying to figure out how to install the thing. I hope it's because of that. Or maybe a combination of that and it simply not connecting right onto the cpu. After it was 120° F I shut the machine down, unplugged, and waited 30 sec and touched the heatsink - it didn't even feel warm. Wierd though, since I did make sure to install it correctly with the plastic push pin knobs turned the right way with all the legs snapping into place. I made sure to set the cpu fan in BIOS off of quiet mode, so it would run at a higher rpm. And I also made sure that that onboard iGPU was deactivated in favor of my PCIE. My case was also in the vertical position for all this.

If anyone has any other suggestions on what else I should try to get the temps down I'd really appreciate it.

Also I'm in no way sticking with the stock cooler, it's just on to make sure all my purchases work (or the case of the ram, didn't work).
I'm still waiting on my Antec Kuhler H20 620 to arrive. As well as two noctua 120mms and a Slim Gelid fan that will push through the Antec rad.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> 
> 
> Intel i5 4670k
> Asus Maximus VI impact
> G.Skill Trident 2x8gb DDR3 2400hz
> Gigabyte GTX 780ti Windforce GHz
> 
> Finally got my RVZ01 up and running. Pretty seamless for my first time. I did run into some small road bumps, but all in all they were good learning experiences. Biggest hiccup happened to be the G.Skill Trident 2x8GB ram. One of the modules is corrupted I believe, it was preventing the system from posting. I've not got it to post on one stick at the moment. Going to RMA the Tridents once my new set of G.Skill Sniper 1866 2x8BG arrive instead. I was probably overdoing it going with the 2400 Tridents anyway.
> 
> The only major concern I have now is that my CPU is running extremely hot right off the mark with the stock cooler, 90°F + right after startup in the UEFI monitor, and up to 120°F doing minimal setup installations in WIN 8.1 for 20 min.
> 
> I'm guessing that is above and beyond even for the intel cooler. I'm going to attempt to replace the thermal compound tonight with some Arctic Silver, as I'm guessing that's what the issue is. Truth is, I did get a smudge of the compound on my finger when I was handling it trying to figure out how to install the thing. I hope it's because of that. Or maybe a combination of that and it simply not connecting right onto the cpu. After it was 120° F I shut the machine down, unplugged, and waited 30 sec and touched the heatsink - it didn't even feel warm. Wierd though, since I did make sure to install it correctly with the plastic push pin knobs turned the right way with all the legs snapping into place. I made sure to set the cpu fan in BIOS off of quiet mode, so it would run at a higher rpm. And I also made sure that that onboard iGPU was deactivated in favor of my PCIE. My case was also in the vertical position for all this.
> 
> If anyone has any other suggestions on what else I should try to get the temps down I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Also I'm in no way sticking with the stock cooler, it's just on to make sure all my purchases work (or the case of the ram, didn't work).
> I'm still waiting on my Antec Kuhler H20 620 to arrive. As well as two noctua 120mms and a Slim Gelid fan that will push through the Antec rad.


Very nice







90f is only 32c and 120f is 48c seems ok to me


----------



## Shrak

Yeah, use celcius to measure your temps.

120F ( 49C ) is pretty cool for a CPU.


----------



## Gamedaz

Steam Machine Box: Build


----------



## Skrillion

Ok thanks, sorry rookie mistake!!









Then I guess I'll start some basic stress tests tonight then to see how everything fares.


----------



## Ght10

Finished the top


----------



## Nicksti

Skrillion,

Question for you - that Gigabyte card allows the plug to fit in the back of the case? My XFX blocks the hole so I had to unbolt my plug to hang but I was considering changing to a Gigabyte card.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicksti*
> 
> Skrillion,
> 
> Question for you - that Gigabyte card allows the plug to fit in the back of the case? My XFX blocks the hole so I had to unbolt my plug to hang but I was considering changing to a Gigabyte card.


Nope doesn't block any hole for me, Windforce fits like a glove.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Finished the top


That's pretty amazing overall. Pattern goes really well with resevoir.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Finished the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Beautiful work there! Have you tried load testing it under Heaven and Prime95 combined or will that be too much stress? Not just heat but by wattage? You should be really close to the 450W ceiling now right?

I still want a parts list or at the very least the pump and radiators you're using!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Finished the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's looking good.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> That's pretty amazing overall. Pattern goes really well with resevoir.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Beautiful work there! Have you tried load testing it under Heaven and Prime95 combined or will that be too much stress? Not just heat but by wattage? You should be really close to the 450W ceiling now right?
> 
> I still want a parts list or at the very least the pump and radiators you're using!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> It's looking good.


Cheers thanks








I will do some benchmarks - watt & temps

Complete parts list









Silverstone SST-ML07B Milo Mini ITX Case - Black
Intel Core i5-4670 3.40GHz (Haswell) - Retail
Asus z87 pro
Asus 780ti du2
TeamGroup Vulcan GOLD 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz
Silverstone Strider SST-ST45SF SFX Series - 450 Watt
Kingston 240GB SSDNow V300 Drive SATA 6Gb/s Solid State Hard Drive x 2
Kingston HyperX 3K SSD 240GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s Solid State Drive x 2
LiteOn DL-8ATSH Slim SLOT Black 8x DVD-RW SATA Optical Drive
Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 240 - Black
Hardware Labs Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTS 280 - Black
EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy Clean CSQ - Acetal + Nickel
EK Water Blocks EK-FC780 GTX Ti DCII - Acetal+Nickel and back plate
EK Water Blocks EK-DDC 3.2 PWM (12V PWM pump)
EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir
Phobya 62253 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) compression fitting 90° revolvable G1/4 - black nickel
Phobya 62147 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) screw-on fitting outer thread 1/4 - black nickel plated
Alphacool 17045 L-connector G1/4 - Deep Black
Phobya ZuperZero UV Yellow 1000ml
TUBE PrimoChill PrimoFlex Pearl UV Yellow 3m
Scythe Slip Stream SLIM 1200RPM Fan - 120mm x 4
Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex Fan - 140mm x 2
Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM Fan - 92mm for the psu

I can't believe I got all that in there









You could probably get away with a 140 rad instead of the 280 if using a low powered i3 or i5 and mount a small bay res on top of the psu.


----------



## Gamedaz

* Just thought I'd update my pics of Steam Box Theme Desktop.

Anyone using Their case as a sole Steam Machine Box etc? Seems some people are using it as a PC as well.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> * Anyone using Their case as a sole Steam Machine Box etc? Seems some people are using it as a PC as well.


Mine is a PC but I'm primarily using it as a Steam Machine attached to my TV in the living room. It also streams to my NVIDIA Shield when I can't use the TV.


----------



## Jimhans1

I am gonna be playing with a new toy this weekend







updates to come when I'm allowed to divulge some info. (Praying there isn't an NDA involved)


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I am gonna be playing with a new toy this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updates to come when I'm allowed to divulge some info. (Praying there isn't an NDA involved)


;-)


----------



## noonoo12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Nope doesn't block any hole for me, Windforce fits like a glove.


If you don't mind me asking how are the VRM temps for gaming? (assuming your GPU has VRM sensors).


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> I am gonna be playing with a new toy this weekend wink.gif updates to come when I'm allowed to divulge some info. (Praying there isn't an NDA involved)


??? What NDA?


----------



## Skrillion

I didn't notice VRM temps on GPU-z when I checked. I'll try out HWINFO tonight after work and see if it shows up on there.

Also I'm short one case fan on my gpu side, arrives tomorrow so I should be getting better positive airflow up there. Probably should wait till then.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I am gonna be playing with a new toy this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updates to come when I'm allowed to divulge some info. (Praying there isn't an NDA involved)


Does it have to do something with 600W of pure power? Lol


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Does it have to do something with 600W of pure power? Lol


Fingers crossed ;-)


----------



## Jimhans1

Small teaser, and no, NO NDA.










Literally sitting in Silverstone's parking lot after receiving one of these to test out.

I'm headed to St. George this weekend, but I will do an unboxing with photos tonight to hold you over


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Small teaser, and no, NO NDA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally sitting in Silverstone's parking lot after receiving one of these to test out.
> 
> I'm headed to St. George this weekend, but I will do an unboxing with photos tonight to hold you over










can I have more please sir









Ps did you tell them about this forum???


----------



## Jimhans1

Hey gang,

I just got home, leaving for St. George in 3 hours, I hate to say it, but unboxing the 600w SFX will have to wait till I return on Sunday. Have a great weekend, and I will try to answer any questions you have about the PSU to the best of my abilities.

@Ght10 Yes, Silverstone knows about this and all other threads I am part of.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hey gang,
> 
> I just got home, leaving for St. George in 3 hours, I hate to say it, but unboxing the 600w SFX will have to wait till I return on Sunday. Have a great weekend, and I will try to answer any questions you have about the PSU to the best of my abilities.
> 
> @Ght10 Yes, Silverstone knows about this and all other threads I am part of.


Nice







Have a great weekend (I will be biting my nails until you start posting your results)


----------



## Gamedaz

* Just what my GPU needs> 50A's of pure power!


----------



## Ght10

*OMG* this has got to stop







I came across these this morning, left over after swapping to a 280mm rad










I'm going to turn it into this












To hang it under the res, so I've got these arriving tomorrow













This is becoming an obsession







can't wait for the psu report from jimhans1


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> *OMG* this has got to stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across these this morning, left over after swapping to a 280mm rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to turn it into this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To hang it under the res, so I've got these arriving tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is becoming an obsession
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for the psu report from jimhans1


I can't wait to see what you are planning to do, this is looking like a fun little project. I really love some of the stuff many of you guys have done to this case in terms of water cooling the last few months. It's an inspiration to jump back into this case as my biggest beef was the noise levels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Small teaser, and no, NO NDA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally sitting in Silverstone's parking lot after receiving one of these to test out.
> 
> I'm headed to St. George this weekend, but I will do an unboxing with photos tonight to hold you over


Awesome dude, can't wait to hear your results.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I can't wait to see what you are planning to do, this is looking like a fun little project. I really love some of the stuff many of you guys have done to this case in terms of water cooling the last few months. It's an inspiration to jump back into this case as my biggest beef was the noise levels.
> Awesome dude, can't wait to hear your results.


Jump back on ship mate







I'm getting very obsessed with this case now (I love the layout) but I want it silent, I'm nearly there







hopefully with the new 600w psu it will be.








My new mod is a little bit of fun







but it should look good


----------



## Gamedaz

* If there was such thing as an All in one Rad / Reservoir / waterpump customizable kit on the market I would buy one and install in the case> thus the current market does not support those types of Units, and only offers separate units> as well if even a radiator came with Side mounted in and out lets (like Nvidia GTX 780 Waterblocks I would buy it> since I would just have to mount the Rad under the GPU etc without re-routing tubes front to back etc> Coolit was a good start for this type of Custom OEM market, but since they're owned by Corsair, they don't borther much with custom compact liquid cooling systems.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Small teaser, and no, NO NDA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally sitting in Silverstone's parking lot after receiving one of these to test out.
> 
> I'm headed to St. George this weekend, but I will do an unboxing with photos tonight to hold you over


YEEEEEEEESSS!!! FINALLY!


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> YEEEEEEEESSS!!! FINALLY!


* I'd like to see some Tests that push the PSU, and see how it handles it> Can it be done?

The reason I ask is, I'd like to know these PSU's are not a Hazard in our cases etc


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noonoo12*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking how are the VRM temps for gaming? (assuming your GPU has VRM sensors).


No dice so far on VRM temp readouts. HWinfo, GPUz, and the built in AI Suite don't show it. Might not have the sensor im guessing.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> * If there was such thing as an All in one Rad / Reservoir / waterpump customizable kit on the market I would buy one and install in the case> thus the current market does not support those types of Units, and only offers separate units> as well if even a radiator came with Side mounted in and out lets (like Nvidia GTX 780 Waterblocks I would buy it> since I would just have to mount the Rad under the GPU etc without re-routing tubes front to back etc> Coolit was a good start for this type of Custom OEM market, but since they're owned by Corsair, they don't borther much with custom compact liquid cooling systems.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14569/ex-wat-185/Swiftech_H20-220_EDGE_HD_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_-_Black_CPU_Block_Universal_Mount.html?tl=g30c321

and a few more; http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g30/c321/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Water_Cooling_Kits_-_Brands.html


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14569/ex-wat-185/Swiftech_H20-220_EDGE_HD_Series_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_-_Black_CPU_Block_Universal_Mount.html?tl=g30c321
> 
> and a few more; http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g30/c321/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-Water_Cooling_Kits_-_Brands.html


* They're great Kits> the Kooler master Esiberg is one I would use> although alot of Neweg reviews say the pump is defective> That has built in Pump Reservoir combo> I would pick one up tommorow if they had unit that worked properlu and consistently> but not gonna chance it.

Both units are still dated in terms of what could be made nowadays.


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mariolillo*
> 
> YEEEEEEEESSS!!! FINALLY!


----------



## doginpants12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> * They're great Kits> the Kooler master Esiberg is one I would use> although alot of Neweg reviews say the pump is defective> That has built in Pump Reservoir combo> I would pick one up tommorow if they had unit that worked properlu and consistently> but not gonna chance it.
> 
> Both units are still dated in terms of what could be made nowadays.


The new Swifttech H220x just came out.


----------



## Jyve

OK. I'm starting to go bat s crazy window shopping for parts to move over to the rvz01. Maybe you all can help with a couple questions.

I'm trying to do this as I inexpensively as I can pilfering parts from my current system. I already know I need the case a psu and an itx board.

Currently have a 2500k so need an 1155 mobo. Overclocking isn't a priority as this is really just a glorified htpc. I need a mobo with the socket placed so the cooler doesn't interfere with the PCIe riser. Going to be running an msi 270.

So my questions...

I currently have a scythe shuriken rev b sitting in a box (not the big or the 2) how will this cooler work for me? I also have a pair of gskill 4gb sniper ram sticks. Am I gonna run into cooler clearance issues?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231461&cm_re=Gskill_sniper_ddr3-_-20-231-461-_-Product

Help me pick out a mobo please. And if need a different cooler or not.

Thank you!


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doginpants12*
> 
> The new Swifttech H220x just came out.


* Thats a start in the right direction. I would like to see a radiator that can mount along side a GTX 780 ti waterblock> with connectors that attach directly perpendicular to it's in out tube holes> now that would be as close to watercooling a GPU any day> although I believe in mounting the RAD farther out> I would accept a rad mounted directly to my GPU with fans sucking air through ( like an enclosure with QUAD 120mm x 15mm n push pull. with a tightly packed radiator mesh etc)


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> * They're great Kits> the Kooler master Esiberg is one I would use> although alot of Neweg reviews say the pump is defective> That has built in Pump Reservoir combo> I would pick one up tommorow if they had unit that worked properlu and consistently> but not gonna chance it.
> 
> Both units are still dated in terms of what could be made nowadays.


Then your best bet is simply going custom loop if you want more reliability and more control of what parts are used. They aren't hard to build.


----------



## Gamedaz

They do what they're supposed to do> If I purchase a big case I would use that Tech> but I prefer less hardware and more all in one type setups etc> It's too bad no one makes an all in one closed loop GPU cooling solution> the ones out there are pretty atrocious> except the AMD 290x2 liquid cooled GPU> with hacked asetec chip coolers> still not a custom made piece, just off the shelf parts.

Having 3 piece Hardware setup is fun if you enjoy maintenance for that type of setup> Rads> Reservoirs> Water pumps> they all work great> but they're all seperate pieces and (all over the place in the case as well), I understand that pumps for open loop systems are Huge because they can push alot of liquid etc> but I still don't see how they can't make one in a compact all in one system> where The pump Rad and reservoir are in one unit> and not glued or pieced together like what is available> How hard is it to machine some Acetal and mount a waterblock and Reservoir nicely hidden inside a Radiator chassis> it just not being done any more> the tech is easy by now, no one want to create such a market product except for the custom installer with thier own hack all in one's.


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Small teaser, and no, NO NDA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally sitting in Silverstone's parking lot after receiving one of these to test out.
> 
> I'm headed to St. George this weekend, but I will do an unboxing with photos tonight to hold you over


* Any updates on Testing?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> They do what they're supposed to do> If I purchase a big case I would use that Tech> but I prefer less hardware and more all in one type setups etc> It's too bad no one makes an all in one closed loop GPU cooling solution> the ones out there are pretty atrocious> except the AMD 290x2 liquid cooled GPU> with hacked asetec chip coolers> still not a custom made piece, just off the shelf parts.
> 
> Having 3 piece Hardware setup is fun if you enjoy maintenance for that type of setup> Rads> Reservoirs> Water pumps> they all work great> but they're all seperate pieces and (all over the place in the case as well), I understand that pumps for open loop systems are Huge because they can push alot of liquid etc> but I still don't see how they can't make one in a compact all in one system> where The pump Rad and reservoir are in one unit> and not glued or pieced together like what is available> How hard is it to machine some Acetal and mount a waterblock and Reservoir nicely hidden inside a Radiator chassis> it just not being done any more> the tech is easy by now, no one want to create such a market product except for the custom installer with thier own hack all in one's.


You could go with a pump/block combo to take care of most of the bulk like the swiftech apogee drive ( see: here ). You really don't need a reservoir, they don't help much with as fast as you're pumping water through the loop, there's no time for it to really do any good. Pumps for custom loops vs closed loops aren't much different in size ( ddc, not d5 or similar ). I linked you to a product like you asked for, the pump that is on the swiftech is just a ddc pump and no less reliable, if you felt it was, you could buy the bare kit without the pump and buy a ddc pump of your choice to put on it. But at the end of the day it's the same as a custom loop, just less configurable in terms of pump and radiator. It's simply easier to go with the pump and radiator of your own choice and build a system.

If you want VGA AIO's then buy a universal bracket and throw a standard Corsair or whatever AIO unit of your choice on it. They work just fine.


----------



## Gamedaz

* The swiftech pumps are nice> Not having a reservoir would really help> not sure how to fill one up though> through the tubes instead?


----------



## Jyve

If I use an Antec Kuhler 620 what socket 1155 mobo should I get for socket location? Doesn't need to be a z77 or have overckockability but does need a PCIe slot. Gigabyte? Asus? From what I've read the asrock, at least the z77,has the socket in a bad place for the Antec 620. Figuring the board is so small how is the asrock's socket in a bad spot? How is it being off by an inch or so vs the other brands that would cause an issue with the 620?


----------



## woijo

Hey, I received the last of my parts on friday and spent the weekend putting everything together, taking my time before deciding to plug the power in.

This is the build I went with: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/rJ2BGX

Inspired by the Falcon North-West Tiki and the many similar builds in this thread.

However, I ran into issues with the GTX 770, which is a rev 2.0 OC, having double 8-pin power connections.

I ordered the slim internal wiring set from Silverstone as well, but that only includes a PCI-E to 8+6 pin cord, so it wasn't enough to power the card. I ended up powering the first 8-pin slot of the GTX from the PCI-E and the second 8-pin slot from an idle IDE/SATA 6-pin slot on the PSU.

It seems to run fine in this setup, but being a complete novice in builds, I have no idea if this is safe in any way in the long run.

Could someone with experience let me know if I should change the power setup for my GTX or if my current solution is safe to keep?

The high profile Ballistix Elite are another problem, but that's just my mistake not considering the space needed for the H55 radiator and fan. I think I can solve that issue by removing the heat spreaders and finally be able to close up the case.

So far I'm getting a 7449 score on Futuremark's Fire Strike run, so I'm very pleased with the build


----------



## Gamedaz

Interesting.


----------



## woijo

oh, I'm not sure how to feel about that, hehe. reminded me of House MD just as he discovers something horribly wrong with a patient. I was getting worried about the health of my components, so I decided to power it down for now.

I wont be waiting for the new 600W, but from what I'm seeing, I should be able to run this fine as long as I get a 6-pin to 6+2 pin adapter, so I can draw all of the GTX's power from the single PCI-E slot.

though I honestly can't tell if that would be a better or safer setup to draw the power.


----------



## Tir43l

I'd be interested to know how much heat the 4970K+GTX 770 is throwing into the case.

I know this case was engineered well, but heat on the GPU is a touch higher than I want (I expect my GPUs to run at 45C at most idle). I have been having heat issues with the original GTX 260 I tried (54C idle) and the HD 5670 I tried (51C idle with an IceQ cooler). I purchased a MSI R9 270X 2G ITX over the weekend, so we will see how that goes.

I am doing a slight modification to help push air toward the back of the case. I "added" a fan to the front of the case (80mm 1500 rpm). In fact, there is plenty of room in the front to have either 40mm x2 (or 60mm with a very tight squeeze) or an 80mm x1 in the front of the case, to help push the compartmentalized air (from the bottom intakes) toward the GPU and out the back. I will test it out (and post pics of the mod) when I get the rest of the parts in (front grill/filter). I also ordered x2 Gelid Silent Slim PL 120mm fans for the H55. I will see how that works out for push/pull in the second bottom fan slot and report back with pictures by Wednesday.


----------



## Sader0

Waiting for a mighty 600W PSU from Silverstone test - very interested in statement on the box: "Intelligent Semi-fanless operation"
450W Gold PSU(V 2.0) is very loud for me both on idle & under load - especially on idle







- rest components are inaudible.....

Have a Seasonic 1050 Wt with two modes of operation - hoping to get something similar from Silverstone.

Did some cable management for the build. Not like Ght10, but still more less fine with me.


----------



## dnns85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> I just ordered my ML07 on Amazon. Should be here in a week or so, i'll post when I have something to show.
> 
> Any potential problems I may be overlooking with the following build?
> 
> Here is what i'm building with
> *CPU:* Intel i5-4590S 3.0GHz Quad-Core
> *CPU Cooler:* Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet
> *Motherboard:* Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600
> *Storage:* OCZ Vertex 4 128GB 2.5" SSD (OS HD)
> OCZ Vertex 4 512GB 2.5" SSD (Storage)
> *Video Card:* Asus Radeon HD 7850 2GB
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W SFX12V
> *Case:* Silverstone ML07B HTPC
> 
> Case fans question
> Should I be pulling air in with the bottom two fans for the GPU?
> But what about the top fan? Would that be effective as a pull in or a push out?
> 
> _Side question (not trying to hijack thread)_
> 
> What is the point of the G3258 in any builds? For the price of needing a Z MOBO and water-cooling, you could have just gotten an i5 CPU, an H MOBO and a decent air cooler, which would provide almost double the computational power without the need of O.C. and extra heat.
> 
> tl;dr :G3258 is a waste of money IMO.


Welcome happyagnostic,

Maybe a little late, but here are my 2 cents. Already received your ML07?
I'm not sure the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet fits, i've read it wouldn't fit on a MSI and an Asrock motherboard (Blocks the PCI-express).
Do you already own the other components?


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Waiting for a mighty 600W PSU from Silverstone test - very interested in statement on the box: "Intelligent Semi-fanless operation"
> 450W Gold PSU(V 2.0) is very loud for me both on idle & under load - especially on idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - rest components are inaudible.....
> 
> Have a Seasonic 1050 Wt with two modes of operation - hoping to get something similar from Silverstone.
> 
> Did some cable management for the build. Not like Ght10, but still more less fine with me.


Nice build







I agree with you, I also find the PSU (I have the V 2.0) noisy, not loud but crappy noisy compared to my other larger fans. Hope the 600w version will perform better in that respect


----------



## acerackham

Hi everyone, just completed my first ever build in a RVZ01.

i5 4670
Zalman Quiet CNPS8900 cooler
H87i plus
MSI R9 280X
Silverstone 450W bronze PSU
3.5 hdd and an 2.5 SSD
Idle temps CPU around 34c and GPU around 33c
However playing Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon with maxed out settings, cpu temps went up to around 75c and gpu around 86c.

I'm not well versed in these things but I really do believe this to be too hot. When touching the case it is quite warm however the part of the case above the PSU is ridiculously hot.

Also I have moved the top fan to the bottom so there is to intake fans below the GPU, are these temps to be expected or have I done something wrong?


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> I'd be interested to know how much heat the 4970K+GTX 770 is throwing into the case.
> 
> I know this case was engineered well, but heat on the GPU is a touch higher than I want (I expect my GPUs to run at 45C at most idle). I have been having heat issues with the original GTX 260 I tried (54C idle) and the HD 5670 I tried (51C idle with an IceQ cooler). I purchased a MSI R9 270X 2G ITX over the weekend, so we will see how that goes.
> 
> I am doing a slight modification to help push air toward the back of the case. I "added" a fan to the front of the case (80mm 1500 rpm). In fact, there is plenty of room in the front to have either 40mm x2 (or 60mm with a very tight squeeze) or an 80mm x1 in the front of the case, to help push the compartmentalized air (from the bottom intakes) toward the GPU and out the back. I will test it out (and post pics of the mod) when I get the rest of the parts in (front grill/filter). I also ordered x2 Gelid Silent Slim PL 120mm fans for the H55. I will see how that works out for push/pull in the second bottom fan slot and report back with pictures by Wednesday.


Pic's please sound good









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Waiting for a mighty 600W PSU from Silverstone test - very interested in statement on the box: "Intelligent Semi-fanless operation"
> 450W Gold PSU(V 2.0) is very loud for me both on idle & under load - especially on idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - rest components are inaudible.....
> 
> Have a Seasonic 1050 Wt with two modes of operation - hoping to get something similar from Silverstone.
> 
> Did some cable management for the build. Not like Ght10, but still more less fine with me.


Looking good







ps send it round I will sort that wiring mess out for you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerackham*
> 
> Hi everyone, just completed my first ever build in a RVZ01.
> 
> i5 4670
> Zalman Quiet CNPS8900 cooler
> H87i plus
> MSI R9 280X
> Silverstone 450W bronze PSU
> 3.5 hdd and an 2.5 SSD
> Idle temps CPU around 34c and GPU around 33c
> However playing Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon with maxed out settings, cpu temps went up to around 75c and gpu around 86c.
> 
> I'm not well versed in these things but I really do believe this to be too hot. When touching the case it is quite warm however the part of the case above the PSU is ridiculously hot.
> 
> Also I have moved the top fan to the bottom so there is to intake fans below the GPU, are these temps to be expected or have I done something wrong?


Nice but pics please









A small teaser




Looks a mess at the moment but testing which fans to use?


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnns85*
> 
> Welcome happyagnostic,


*Thank you for the welcome.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnns85*
> 
> Maybe a little late, but here are my 2 cents. Already received your ML07?


*I received my ML07 Saturday. I'm just waiting on my Memory.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnns85*
> 
> I'm not sure the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet fits, i've read it wouldn't fit on a MSI and an Asrock motherboard (Blocks the PCI-express).


*I read the posts about the Zalman CNPS8900 blocking the PCI port MSI. I placed the the Zalman in over the weekend and I don't foresee it being an issue with the ASUS Board.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnns85*
> 
> Do you already own the other components?


*I do own the other components.

*

*The SSD, Video Cards are from other builds. I'll upgrade the Video Card later.
*
*The 4590S was $169 at Microcenter and I couldn't pass that up. I didn't plan on overclocking and wanted something with a lower power draw.
*
*ASUS H97 because of the CPU location since Low Profile coolers tend to be super wide but low.
*
*This build is replacing my XBOX360/PS3 in the living room.*


----------



## acerackham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Pic's please sound good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps send it round I will sort that wiring mess out for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice but pics please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a mess at the moment but testing which fans to use?


Sure, the pics are pretty bad though as I only have the ones I took while building and I am currently at work







Anyone using a 280x preferably the msi version? If so what temps are the norm for the card in this case? Aswell as cpu temps... I think the idle temps are fine but a bit worried about the under load temps


----------



## noonoo12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerackham*
> 
> Anyone using a 280x preferably the msi version? If so what temps are the norm for the card in this case? Aswell as cpu temps... I think the idle temps are fine but a bit worried about the under load temps


I'm using a XFX R9 280X DD Black Edition -

*Most games (source engine games, the wolf among us, trials fusion, etc):*
Core Temp - 55-65C
VRM1 - 70-90C
VRM2 - 60-80C

*Demanding games (BF4, Metro Last Light, etc):*
Core Temp - 60-70C
VRM1 - 80-110C (yikes! but it depends on the game)
VRM2 - 80-100C

The only thing I'm worried about is the VRM1 temp for demanding games. I've read it can run up to 130C until it throttles but I have no idea if that's true.

As for my CPU (i5 4590) with Scythe Shuriken Low Profile CPU Cooler -

*Temps:*
Idle - 20-25C
Full load/gaming - 40-60C (depending on the game)

Other info -
I'm running the two stock fans under the GPU at 7v and I'm running a Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM fan on top of the case as an intake at 1500-1800RPM or so. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> What is the point of the G3258 in any builds? For the price of needing a Z MOBO and water-cooling, you could have just gotten an i5 CPU, an H MOBO and a decent air cooler, which would provide almost double the computational power without the need of O.C. and extra heat.
> 
> tl;dr :G3258 is a waste of money IMO.


"Waste of money" is somewhat of a short-sighted opinion. The G3258, when overclocked, can you give you similar performance to an FX-8350 (in most games) for a fraction of the price/heat/tea in China. For me personally, I wanted to try out the G3258 because of nostalgia AND to see if the reviews about it were true. I am still waiting on a GPU to fully test it. Early results show that it can handle Steam In-Home streaming like a champ. Also, for $72, it is not a waste of money, imho. I do this as a hobby (build/modify/try to break). Most people spend about $60-100 on entertainment per month. I spend my entertainment budget on cheap components and try to have fun with them. So, buying the G3258 is like getting a few movies/games per month to me.


----------



## acerackham

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noonoo12*
> 
> I'm using a XFX R9 280X DD Black Edition -
> 
> *Most games (source engine games, the wolf among us, trials fusion, etc):*
> Core Temp - 55-65C
> VRM1 - 70-90C
> VRM2 - 60-80C
> 
> *Demanding games (BF4, Metro Last Light, etc):*
> Core Temp - 60-70C
> VRM1 - 80-110C (yikes! but it depends on the game)
> VRM2 - 80-100C
> 
> The only thing I'm worried about is the VRM1 temp for demanding games. I've read it can run up to 130C until it throttles but I have no idea if that's true.
> 
> As for my CPU (i5 4590) with Scythe Shuriken Low Profile CPU Cooler -
> 
> *Temps:*
> Idle - 20-25C
> Full load/gaming - 40-60C (depending on the game)
> 
> Other info -
> I'm running the two stock fans under the GPU at 7v and I'm running a Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM fan on top of the case as an intake at 1500-1800RPM or so. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the information! That VRM1 temp is crazy though, I'd hope that the up to 130c is true don't know why they would say it.

I'm starting to believe my PSU could be one of the problems due to the changed fan placement of the bronze version instead of the gold, I recall seeing on this thread that the ventilation holes at the bottom were made for the gold PSU therefore the airflow might be blocked.

Though my CPU temps seem to only be a few degrees above yours so that isn't as much of a worry, will see about properly securing the gpu and run some stress tests to see what happens.

Thank you


----------



## Ght10

Looks like the middle of September for the uk.


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> "Waste of money" is somewhat of a short-sighted opinion. The G3258, when overclocked, can you give you similar performance to an FX-8350 (in most games) for a fraction of the price/heat/tea in China. For me personally, I wanted to try out the G3258 because of nostalgia AND to see if the reviews about it were true. I am still waiting on a GPU to fully test it. Early results show that it can handle Steam In-Home streaming like a champ. Also, for $72, it is not a waste of money, imho. I do this as a hobby (build/modify/try to break). Most people spend about $60-100 on entertainment per month. I spend my entertainment budget on cheap components and try to have fun with them. So, buying the G3258 is like getting a few movies/games per month to me.


I don't want to get into a war about why you built yours that way. Everyone has their version of fun and building these is supposed to be fun or else we'd all own Dell's







. I was questioning the performance/$ of an O.C. Pentium G.

Your build for instance:

CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor ($69.99 @ Amazon)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($59.99 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($156.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Total: $286.96*

VS

CPU: Intel Core i3-4330 ($126.98)
CPU Cooler: None. Not O.C.
Motherboard: AsRock H81M-ITX is ($65.38)
*Total: $192.36*

The i3-4330 beats out an O.C. G3258 at gaming without the need of additional cooling for the heat it's adding within the confined space.


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> I don't want to get into a war about why you built yours that way. Everyone has their version of fun and building these is supposed to be fun or else we'd all own Dell's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was questioning the performance/$ of an O.C. Pentium G.
> .


I do not see this as a war, just a discussion. I called your opinion short-sighted because you are correct to a certain extent. Other components can be had that would be similar in performance (such as the i3 setup). However, the same can be said of buying a G3258. Even with a modest overclock, you use the stock cooler (it is rated at 95W while the CPUs TDP is 53W @ stock). Assuming you use the same cooler (stock) for both CPUs, the price looks a little different.

Mobo: ASRock Z87E-ITX ($104.99 @ Newegg w/ free shipping (I have a preferred account))
CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 ($ 69.99 @ Amazon w/ free shipping)
*Total: $174.98*

versus

Mobo: ASRock H81M-ITX ($59.99 @ Newegg w/ free shipping)
CPU: Intel Core i3-4330 ($126.98 @ SuperBlitz)
*Total: $186.98*

This shows a 1-to-1 comparison of components (same year, different/premium chipset). As you can see, I would have saved just shy of $10 while sacrificing roughly 10% in performance in games I don't play (Thief and Tomb Raider are the only ones I play that Tom's Hardware had on the list and the G3258 is better in both those games). The only review I could find when researching the parts for this setup (because I usually research a build for 3-4 months before buying components) that compared these components was this one and that was just last month. Up until that point, I was looking at the i3's for their low power/heat.

However, if we wanted to compare the newest chipsets, then the price gets even more skewed (in favor of the G3258):

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI ($114.99 @ Newegg)
CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 ($ 69.99 @ Amazon)
*Total: $ 184.98*

versus

Mobo: ASRock H97M-ITX/AC ($88.98 @ Newegg)
CPU: Intel Core i3-4330 ($126.98 @ SuperBlitz)
*Total: $215.96*

Here we see that it costs about $20 more to go with an i3-4330.

Z97 and H97 chipsets are the only ones compatible with Broadwell, which was part of my research (and future upgrading, Z87/H87 will not be compatible). Next year, I will be getting a new CPU for my HTPC/Steam In-Home Streaming box that will come from the Broadwell line of Intel Core CPUs. In the interim, I wanted something that would work until then and be fun to play with. It is also nice to have an extra CPU lying just in case something goes wrong. So when Broadwell comes out, I will be upgrading (hence the purchase of a Z97 chipset motherboard).


----------



## acerackham

So after half an hour on unigine gpu rose to 80/81c going back and forth between the two. With cpu reaching around 70c.Case is horizontal in TV stand... Is this normal for a 280x?


----------



## Ght10

Not too sure about this ??














I think it's ott?????


----------



## Gamedaz

* Anyone with Dual 8pin cards on the 450W v2.0?

Right now my System reboots when Steam is ready to launch a game> I would assumed the card could play low res games at low Clock> but the card (Gainward GTX 780 ti Phantom) seems to trigger the PSU's safety cutoff> and the system restarts.

*I might have to wait for the 600w PSU to get to retailers, so far I'm unable to launch any Steam game without it ramping up then System rebooting> is this an Nvidia Issue?

I've got Custom 8pin to dual 8pin from Mod Diy cables.

Anyone have any input as to why the System Restarts? I'm running it off HDMI with latest Nvidia Drivers @ 337 etc. @ 1080p HDTV Display.


----------



## noonoo12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerackham*
> 
> So after half an hour on unigine gpu rose to 80/81c going back and forth between the two. With cpu reaching around 70c.Case is horizontal in TV stand... Is this normal for a 280x?


That seems fine. Does your card have VRM sensors? best to monitor those as well. Your CPU temp is fine too.

If the temps are not to your liking you could speed up the case fans that see how that does or you try playing a game like Metro Last Light or Crysis 3 for a few hours and see your end result.

Anyway I contacted XFX and they said the maximum operating temperature is 120C for the VRMs. I'm fairly close but no demanding game I've tested never goes beyond 110C so I guess my card will be okay.

Edit: I'm also using the RVZ01 horizontally.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> * Anyone with Dual 8pin cards on the 450W v2.0?
> 
> Right now my System reboots when Steam is ready to launch a game> I would assumed the card could play low res games at low Clock> but the card (Gainward GTX 780 ti Phantom) seems to trigger the PSU's safety cutoff> and the system restarts.
> 
> *I might have to wait for the 600w PSU to get to retailers, so far I'm unable to launch any Steam game without it ramping up then System rebooting> is this an Nvidia Issue?
> 
> I've got Custom 8pin to dual 8pin from Mod Diy cables.
> 
> Anyone have any input as to why the System Restarts? I'm running it off HDMI with latest Nvidia Drivers @ 337 etc. @ 1080p HDTV Display.


IMHO - running even 6+8 pin GPU with power hungry CPU is not for 450W PSU as it stays pretty close to the stated capacity. Look at the GPU compability list on Silverstone website - for 450W not a single 780/R9 290(X) is listed, while 600W PSU has them all.

All I can say is my 100W undervolted to 1.25 VCORE in BIOS A10-5800K with Overdrive off + Asus R9 270X on Prime95(CPU) Large FFTs + Furmark(GPU) take 330-350W from the wall(measured by power meter). Believe this is moreless stable voltage for long term operations.
Also how did you connected you second 8pin to the PSU ? Via molex adapter ? Suggest you not to do this on the long term high intensity system loads...

my CPU undervolt helped me to cut 35-40W of power use under load from CPU. same can be done with GPU if you familiar with this - but requires some time to get this done: undervolting via GPU BIOS editor for some GPU and via Software for the other GPU.

Good luck !

noonoo12:

I think Silverstone should have provided a taller leg supports for horizontal operations - this would helped to decrease temperature. As an option - try removing dust filters - this should help you to recover some degrees and keep running cooler, but hm...dustier


----------



## noonoo12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> I think Silverstone should have provided a taller leg supports for horizontal operations - this would helped to decrease temperature. As an option - try removing dust filters - this should help you to recover some degrees and keep running cooler, but hm...dustier


Yeah I'm using the little stumps/legs but I haven't tried gaming without dust filters.. I don't think it will make a difference but I will try.

I'm not too worried anyway as I bought my XFX R9 280X DD Black Edition for $160 USD brand new but without warranty. XFX or someone rather had a carton damage accident in Australia and had a salvage company sell their 'as is' 280x and 290x GPUs.


----------



## acerackham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noonoo12*
> 
> That seems fine. Does your card have VRM sensors? best to monitor those as well. Your CPU temp is fine too.
> 
> If the temps are not to your liking you could speed up the case fans that see how that does or you try playing a game like Metro Last Light or Crysis 3 for a few hours and see your end result.
> 
> Anyway I contacted XFX and they said the maximum operating temperature is 120C for the VRMs. I'm fairly close but no demanding game I've tested never goes beyond 110C so I guess my card will be okay.
> 
> Edit: I'm also using the RVZ01 horizontally.


Sounds good, will see what games I picked up in the sale are heavily demanding and run them after work for results. Also AI Suite has told me the stock case fans are unable to run by 1500rpm will see if speed fan can get them faster and see if it makes a difference.

As for VRM sensors I'm unsure do you use afterburner to check that?

Once again thanks for the help


----------



## Sader0

As I wrote - removing dust filter from CPU intake - drops down almost 10 Degrees under Prime95 Large FFts for me(vertical case position).
For GPU it is not so evident - but sure you will get some advantage - however this is where horizontal case position and small leg stands can "contribute" in the wrong way










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Also dont get me wrong - but I would never chose XFX barnd over Asus Sapphire or Gigabyte. I've took some part in mining and take my experience from there:
- leaked GPU thermal paste
- worse cooling than other brands

talking abt aftermarket coolers - not stock amd or nvidia


----------



## noonoo12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerackham*
> 
> As for VRM sensors I'm unsure do you use afterburner to check that?


I use GPU-Z. Not all cards have VRM sensors. I wish I didn't so I wouldn't have to care about buying new fans and what not, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> For GPU it is not so evident - but sure you will get some advantage - however this is where horizontal case position and small leg stands can "contribute" in the wrong way


Well I just played a 30-40 minute mission of BF4 (ultra settings, no MSAA) for testing -

Core Temp - 65C
VRM1 - 94C
VRM2 - 75C

I guess removing the filters could have 'possibly' helped but I need to play the mission again with the filters on as well to get a conclusion.
Quote:


> Also dont get me wrong - but I would never chose XFX barnd over Asus Sapphire or Gigabyte. I've took some part in mining and take my experience from there:
> - leaked GPU thermal paste
> - worse cooling than other brands


The later revisions of the XFX R9 280X are pretty good. My brother is using one in his full tower case with 1x front fan (intake) and 1x top fan (exhaust) and the VRMs never go pass 80C and the card itself is very quiet. Anyway, I would have chosen ASUS, MSI, etc over XFX but the price was too good to pass up.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noonoo12*
> 
> I use GPU-Z. Not all cards have VRM sensors. I wish I didn't so I wouldn't have to care about buying new fans and what not, lol.
> Well I just played a 30-40 minute mission of BF4 (ultra settings, no MSAA) for testing -
> 
> Core Temp - 65C
> VRM1 - 94C
> VRM2 - 75C
> 
> I guess removing the filters could have 'possibly' helped but I need to play the mission again with the filters on as well to get a conclusion.
> The later revisions of the XFX R9 280X are pretty good. My brother is using one in his full tower case with 1x front fan (intake) and 1x top fan (exhaust) and the VRMs never go pass 80C and the card itself is very quiet. Anyway, I would have chosen ASUS, MSI, etc over XFX but the price was too good to pass up.


Why not using Furmark to set the single standard for testing ? Try 1080p for 15-30 min to get the idea 
Also sometimes it is the card engineering team to blame for VRM not to have a heatsink or proper heat transfer method.
Example
- Asus DCII R9 270X hottest VRM gets 85-95 Deg








- Power Color R9 290 PCS+ - hottest VRM gets 70-75









Own both cards.


----------



## noonoo12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Why not using Furmark to set the single standard for testing ? Try 1080p for 15-30 min to get the idea


I'll give it a go soon. I'll edit this post later on. Hopefully my GPU doesn't die, haha.









Edit: Never doing that again!

Core - 68C
VRM1 - 114C
VRM2 - 85C

Throttling of the GPU Core Clock started happening when the VRM1 started reaching 105C and this was only 5 minutes in the test which is where I stopped! So glad none of the games I play are as stressful on the GPU as Furmark but as I said... I'm never doing that again, LOL.


----------



## Sader0

I will be able to give a try for mine Asus R9 270X in the horizontal case position both with & without Dust filters.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Looking at your results,I can see why not to choose XFX. Core temperature is fine(68 Degrees) for a toughest test for a GPU, but VRM gives up - it means that VRM Cooling is a crap. Welcome to XFX







although this happens on other brands as well


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Not too sure about this ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's ott?????


Not gonna lie, I like your previous configuration. But, it still looks clean for having an external rad/res.


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Not too sure about this ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's ott?????


Mmmm, I like the previous version better, too much stuff outside the case in this one, Just my 2cs


----------



## Shrak

Agree with the above two.


----------



## Alder

Hey guys I am new here. I just got my ML07 and my plan is of course to build a 4k Steam Machine.
Down below my part list. What do you think about it? Do I have all the watercooling parts? Its also my first loop.

Looking forward to hear from you and be able to share some pictures soon!

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Alder/saved/k7GnTW

Alder


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> IMHO - running even 6+8 pin GPU with power hungry CPU is not for 450W PSU as it stays pretty close to the stated capacity. Look at the GPU compability list on Silverstone website - for 450W not a single 780/R9 290(X) is listed, while 600W PSU has them all.
> 
> All I can say is my 100W undervolted to 1.25 VCORE in BIOS A10-5800K with Overdrive off + Asus R9 270X on Prime95(CPU) Large FFTs + Furmark(GPU) take 330-350W from the wall(measured by power meter). Believe this is moreless stable voltage for long term operations.
> Also how did you connected you second 8pin to the PSU ? Via molex adapter ? Suggest you not to do this on the long term high intensity system loads...
> 
> my CPU undervolt helped me to cut 35-40W of power use under load from CPU. same can be done with GPU if you familiar with this - but requires some time to get this done: undervolting via GPU BIOS editor for some GPU and via Software for the other GPU.
> 
> Good luck !


* So the 600w PSU should handle the Gainwards 780 ti demands?

Some people on here have a 780 ti Reference and their running it with no issues?

I've got a 8 pin to x2 8pin splitter wire Custom made from Mod Diy> the PCI connector to the PSU is one 8pin Not Molex!

* Why does the PSU not get hot? Is some sort of limiter kicking in?> I have a Surge supressor with Voltage and watts Readings> it never drew anywhere near 300W with other plugs into the unit as well> so it's not drawing power from the wall at all.

My CPU is 4770K Not overclocked or tweaked in BIOS (Stock Freq's)

* I downloaded MSI afterburner> and downclock the temps> Memory etc> still causes system crash.


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alder*
> 
> Hey guys I am new here. I just got my ML07 and my plan is of course to build a 4k Steam Machine.
> Down below my part list. What do you think about it? Do I have all the watercooling parts? Its also my first loop.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you and be able to share some pictures soon!
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Alder/saved/k7GnTW
> 
> Alder


Welcome. If you plan on making a 4K capable Steam Machine, then you need to look at something a little better than a 1GB or 2GB HD 5870 (its max supported resolution is 2560 x 1600). To get a minimum playable FPS (30+ fps), you will need something like an R9 290X.


----------



## Alder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> Welcome. If you plan on making a 4K capable Steam Machine, then you need to look at something a little better than a 1GB or 2GB HD 5870 (its max supported resolution is 2560 x 1600). To get a minimum playable FPS (30+ fps), you will need something like an R9 290X.


Thanks for the quick answer. I was quite sure that the GPU was not strong enough. Its my old one and I tought about using it for now and in a few months upgrade to a 780ti or so. Also the RAM I am using now are my old ones from since I used the Dominator for my current build Gaming PC.

Do I need a backplate for the GPU?


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alder*
> 
> Thanks for the quick answer. I was quite sure that the GPU was not strong enough. Its my old one and I tought about using it for now and in a few months upgrade to a 780ti or so. Also the RAM I am using now are my old ones from since I used the Dominator for my current build Gaming PC.
> 
> Do I need a backplate for the GPU?


Backplates sometimes help.for longer cards (gives them more rigidity and *sometimes* helps with heat). In my current gaming desktop, both my GTX 770s have backplates. The card I order for my RVZ01 comes with a backplate. Having tested a GTX 260 Core 216 in it, I would suggest a backplate for these cases. The support bracket is nice, but the card will sag a little regardless of where you put the support bracket. I thought about making a second bracket (I have the plastic for it...). Darn it..... So I am going to be making a better bracket for mine out of some HDPE I have. Thanks for giving me the idea to further modify the case.


----------



## Gamedaz

* Ok so I've done some more testing with the Gainward model GTX 780 ti Phantom - Non Reference.

I've managed to get MSI afterburner to downclock it> so I can run a game idle for a few minutes> I've even Cranked the Fan speeds to full so there's more headroom to cool the card.

So far with an open case and dual 120mm 15mm fans underneath the card at full rpm> the cards temps in the MSI log file go> 65c-68-73-83-91-93-95-98

100C > is where it shuts down?

*Why is the card reaching 100C? I can say not much room for air> but there's bottom fans mounted underneath it to suck air out> the cases open air temps is 30-35c at worst case?

UPDATE: I've read and suspect the extra 2 VRMs shooting the extra heat onto the GPU itself> as it has 10 VRM for OC stability etc> same with some Asus Heatsink cooling etc.


----------



## Alder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> Backplates sometimes help.for longer cards (gives them more rigidity and *sometimes* helps with heat). In my current gaming desktop, both my GTX 770s have backplates. The card I order for my RVZ01 comes with a backplate. Having tested a GTX 260 Core 216 in it, I would suggest a backplate for these cases. The support bracket is nice, but the card will sag a little regardless of where you put the support bracket. I thought about making a second bracket (I have the plastic for it...). Darn it..... So I am going to be making a better bracket for mine out of some HDPE I have. Thanks for giving me the idea to further modify the case.


Thanks seems there is no backplate around for the 5850. Since I want to swap it rather sooner than later I will stick with the full block for the moment.
You are welcome glad I could help you too. Hope you project is going well!


----------



## Ght10

I'm not sure too








I've angled the rad a bit, I will do the same with the res tomorrow. I might have to have a rethink


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> Backplates sometimes help.for longer cards (gives them more rigidity and *sometimes* helps with heat). In my current gaming desktop, both my GTX 770s have backplates. The card I order for my RVZ01 comes with a backplate. Having tested a GTX 260 Core 216 in it, I would suggest a backplate for these cases. The support bracket is nice, but the card will sag a little regardless of where you put the support bracket. I thought about making a second bracket (I have the plastic for it...). Darn it..... So I am going to be making a better bracket for mine out of some HDPE I have. Thanks for giving me the idea to further modify the case.


Do you guys recommend a backplate for the 780Ti ACX in this case?


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> I'm not sure too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've angled the rad a bit, I will do the same with the res tomorrow. I might have to have a rethink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


It's a bit overkill man. I liked how you managed to keep pretty much everything inside the case. If you need the extra cooling, I'd like to see you try setting up something like quick disconnects in the back to hook up or remove the extra radiator and fans as needed.

Want the extra cooling? Just pop the rad in with quick disconnects and flip a switch to turn the cooling fans on.. Don't need it? Just disconnect the rad and replace it with a water 'shunt' to close the loop!


----------



## acerackham

Just finished a session on Far Cry Blood Dragon again and had CPU temps on my i5 4670 of around 78c and GPU temps on my MSI R9 280x of 88/89c at some point. I 'm beginning to think this Zalman CNPS8900 is pretty lacklustre in performance although very quiet. Also these GPU temps are rather worrying, not really sure how to lower them though.

Does having the two fans under the GPU connected to the mobo fan header via Y splitter enable fan control for both cards or just one? AI Suite seems to have pretty low fan speeds with neither the CPU fan or the 2 under the GPU reaching over 1600rpm.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> I'm not sure too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've angled the rad a bit, I will do the same with the res tomorrow. I might have to have a rethink


I think if you're going to go the external route, then build a 3*360 rad box and hide it behind something and just route the tubes to your case









It's how my SG05 setup is right now


----------



## noonoo12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerackham*
> 
> Just finished a session on Far Cry Blood Dragon again and had CPU temps on my i5 4670 of around 78c and GPU temps on my MSI R9 280x of 88/89c at some point. I 'm beginning to think this Zalman CNPS8900 is pretty lacklustre in performance although very quiet. Also these GPU temps are rather worrying, not really sure how to lower them though.
> 
> Does having the two fans under the GPU connected to the mobo fan header via Y splitter enable fan control for both cards or just one? AI Suite seems to have pretty low fan speeds with neither the CPU fan or the 2 under the GPU reaching over 1600rpm.


Hmm. Honestly the temps are safe. Since you're worried what you can try to do is set up a custom fan profile for your GPU and you could also check your bios and see if you can set the stock fans to run at full power/full speed.

Does your CPU cooler adjust the fan speed depending on the temperature? For your CPU I guess you could try installing a fan on the top of the case as an intake fan OR set up a custom fan profile for it. That should lower your CPU temps.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Does having the two fans under the GPU connected to the mobo fan header via Y splitter enable fan control for both cards or just one? AI Suite seems to have pretty low fan speeds with neither the CPU fan or the 2 under the GPU reaching over 1600rpm.


Believe you have to have both fans with 4 pin PWM connectors, and speed controlled simultaneously on both.

MSI are well known for their high temps/low speed fans issues - suggest you create a custom fan curve via MSI afterburner to keep GPU cooler - at least up to 70-75 Degrees. From my experience this will not be much louder that it is currently. Bear in mind that apart from GPU itself you have VRM Temps to monitor too and at least one VRM Temp will be 5-15 Degrees higher than GPU Core Temp(depending on cooling applied)

Guys I also suggest to mention:
- Case Orientation
- Dust Filters on/off term

...as these are able to make difference on what temps are we discussing here.

Quote:


> I'm not sure too wheee.gif
> I've angled the rad a bit, I will do the same with the res tomorrow. I might have to have a rethink redface.gif


Me also think this is bit overkill - liked the 1st option with just long liquid tank sticking at the back with modified side cover


----------



## acerackham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Believe you have to have both fans with 4 pin PWM connectors, and speed controlled simultaneously on both.
> 
> MSI are well known for their high temps/low speed fans issues - suggest you create a custom fan curve via MSI afterburner to keep GPU cooler - at least up to 70-75 Degrees. From my experience this will not be much louder that it is currently. Bear in mind that apart from GPU itself you have VRM Temps to monitor too and at least one VRM Temp will be 5-15 Degrees higher than GPU Core Temp(depending on cooling applied)
> 
> Guys I also suggest to mention:
> - Case Orientation
> - Dust Filters on/off term
> 
> ...as these are able to make difference on what temps are we discussing here.


Case is horizontal on bottom shelf of TV stand, as of right now room ambient temps are pretty hot between 20-27 these days. Dust filters are on all three ventilation slots, I have created a custom fan profile which has the GPU fans at 100 percent after 80c and this still can't keep it down. Idle temps are still usually below 40c but even when Far Cry has just been switched on just browsing the menu it reaches 70ish then while playing for about 35 minutes around 88c even with the custom gpu profile.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Case is horizontal on bottom shelf of TV stand, as of right now room ambient temps are pretty hot between 20-27 these days. Dust filters are on all three ventilation slots, I have created a custom fan profile which has the GPU fans at 100 percent after 80c and this still can't keep it down. Idle temps are still usually below 40c but even when Far Cry has just been switched on just browsing the menu it reaches 70ish then while playing for about 35 minutes around 88c even with the custom gpu profile.


GPU Intake fans ?

Actually temperature range between 20-27 Degrees is a vast one. 20-22 is good, while 27 is pretty hot.

I will be able to test mine in horizontal a bit later - for now - pls try to check temps with fan filters off - perhaps this will drop several degrees for ya


----------



## acerackham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> GPU Intake fans ?
> 
> Actually temperature range between 20-27 Degrees is a vast one. 20-22 is good, while 27 is pretty hot.
> 
> I will be able to test mine in horizontal a bit later - for now - pls try to check temps with fan filters off - perhaps this will drop several degrees for ya


Yeh I have both included fans under the GPU as intake. Will remove filters and try when I get home.

Haha yeh probably went too far there, temps this high in the UK are so rare that I'm probably just confused. Though it was 23 in the room yesterday.

Thanks!


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerackham*
> 
> Just finished a session on Far Cry Blood Dragon again and had CPU temps on my i5 4670 of around 78c and GPU temps on my MSI R9 280x of 88/89c at some point. I 'm beginning to think this Zalman CNPS8900 is pretty lacklustre in performance although very quiet. Also these GPU temps are rather worrying, not really sure how to lower them though.
> 
> Does having the two fans under the GPU connected to the mobo fan header via Y splitter enable fan control for both cards or just one? AI Suite seems to have pretty low fan speeds with neither the CPU fan or the 2 under the GPU reaching over 1600rpm.


I have the CNPS8900 Quiet but haven't installed it yet. Plan to this week.

*When you installed the CNPS8900 did you install it prior to putting the motherboard in the case or mount it after the motherboard was installed?* I read there could be difficulty mounting it after the motherboard is installed due to it's width.

Thanks


----------



## Nicksti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Nope doesn't block any hole for me, Windforce fits like a glove.


Just an update

I ordered a Gigabyte R9 280X Windforce card and it does fit like a glove without me having to unbolt the plug. With room to spare


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> I'm not sure too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've angled the rad a bit, I will do the same with the res tomorrow. I might have to have a rethink


I like what you did with this case till you added the exterior rad. It looks like Bane, not in a bad way, but that exterior rad just adds too much to it. Its cool that you added another 120mm fan mount up top, one of the more creative builds here.

If I go back to this case, I think I'll try a 240mm rad to cool both the CPU and GPU with no OC on any of the components.


----------



## acerackham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> I have the CNPS8900 Quiet but haven't installed it yet. Plan to this week.
> 
> *When you installed the CNPS8900 did you install it prior to putting the motherboard in the case or mount it after the motherboard was installed?* I read there could be difficulty mounting it after the motherboard is installed due to it's width.
> 
> Thanks


I mounted it before hand then installed it into the case, it is pretty wide. Even when mounting outside the case, tightening the screws proved to be quite a nuisance trying to fit in a screwdriver. I could imagine mounting it after the motherboard is in place would be quite difficult.

So yeh definitely best to place it before.


----------



## Mariolillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Do you guys recommend a backplate for the 780Ti ACX in this case?


I would recommend it.

My 780 ACX has backplate. It cools a few degrees more the card, not much (2-3c), but it helps the HDD on the plastic mount significantly, 5-6 degrees difference on the HDD compared to when I didn't had backplate.
It also prevents the PCB from bending.


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Pic's please sound good


Ask and you shall receive (pics or it didn't happen and all). I got all my parts in (3" inch bi-metal hole saw, fan grill/filter, MSI R9 270X 2G ITX, G.Skill TridentX 1600 MHz CAS7, double-sided tape (aka modder's omnitool), and a bunch of fans) so I can show off my work.

First, a comparison. This is the MSI R9 270X ITX next to an EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 (full-size). It's a wee little qwafics cawrd...awww




This is the the R9 270X ITX installed in the GPU bracket. It only measures 17 cm, so there is room to mount an H55 like cooler in the second slot (more on that in a minute). Notice the black plastic piece in the picture. That is a painted piece of 13 cm x 12.7 cm HDPE (painted black). It takes the place of the slim slot load drive (which no many of us are using). The rationale behind it is that it *should* help deter dust particles from coming inside the case through the slot. The small cloth pieces up front were doing it no justice. In fact, during the mod, hot metal shards hit the cloth and it burned away, so I removed it. In the future, I may get some mesh (like the filters that come with the RVZ01) and attach it to the plastic piece. WIthout further ado:




Here is the new 3", which is adequate for an 80/92 mm fan. Smaller fans would need smaller holes. I purchased an 80 mm fan grill/filter combo from SIlverstone to cover it up. The saw got a little caddywhompus on me so I had to "fix" a mistake, which is why the hole is off-center. If you wish to try this, figure out where you want the hole first. Then, search online for an 80 mm fan template (or whatever size up to 80 mm, 92 mm in this hole may be a stretch) and follow the instructions for printing it out. Drill the holes for the fan mounting screws *FIRST*, then center your hole on those. Having the mounting screw holes already in place will allow you to attach the case to something (such as the surface you are working on or a thick piece of wood, like I did after the hole saw went nuts) to keep the case from going ballistic whenever your high speed Dewalt drill decides it wants to turn up to *ELEVENTY THOUSAND RPM* and break the sound barrier, your good china, and your heart (whenever you realize that your fan hole is FUBAR).






So many fans...



Here is the H55 mounting location I chose. This is a very tight stretch when mounting the H55 in push/pull with slim fans (I used Gelid Silent PL 120 mm PWM fans). It will fit long ways in the case, but that only gives you 16 mm to mount a GPU (which limits you to low profile, low powered GPUs, if they are dual slot). So I turned it sideways, making the fit even tighter. The brace for the GPU bracket (on the PSU side) will get bent. You will have to live with that. If you really wanted to, you could modify it (i.e. cut a slot) in that brace for the H55 rad to fit through. However, you could do like me (bad idea) and bend the bracket (it works, but the structural integrity of the hole in the GPU bracket will be compromised). You could also leave it flopping. YMMV. I would highly suggest low profile RAM if you intend to do this. As you can see from the pictures (I hope), memory with large heatsinks (or sharp heatsinks like the G.Skill TridentX memory I used) will get in the way, but still work. I put a piece of double-side tape (I love this stuff) on top of the RAM heatsinks where the H55 tubing sits on the heatsink. I only exposed one side of the tape, so that the tape would only stick to the heatsink, but not the tubing. For those who maybe curious, the total height of the H55 with the Gelid Slims was about 59 mm (27-28 mm for the radiator and 15.8 per fan). As a bonus, the screws that come with the RVZ01 for slim fan mounting on radiators actually work for these. For mounting the radiator to the case, I used 6-32 x 1 Black Oxide Steel Philips Panhead screws I bought a while ago from Performance-PCs. If you notice in the third picture, there is a 60 mm fan on the side of the case. I did this where the 270X ITX's heat sink was open (and it would fit) and on the VRM/RAM sits on the other side of the Z97I-Plus.





Here it is, all back together again. I ran the USB 3.0, Front Audio, and power/led/reset wires behind the PSU (the space where it mounts to the side of the case) for a cleaner look than before. It would be even cleaner if I had the ST45sSF-G, but it was out of stock (at most places) when I originally bought my parts (and I wasn't going to pay $100+ for it). The ST45SF v2 80+ Bronze works great (with the R9 270X and the G3258 @ 4.2 GHz 1.325V, I got a bad bin).



I know this is getting long, but I am trying to answer all the questions that most people would ask (that I can think of). The most important thing is thermals, the original reason why I did this.

*Without the fan*
_All PC temps measured using ASUS AI Suite III. Load tests using Prime95 and [email protected] v7 for one hour_

Ambient: 25 C

CPU
Idle: 39 C
Load: 49 C

GPU
Idle: 45 C
Load: 60 C

*All the fans*
_All PC temps measured using ASUS AI Suite III. Load tests using Prime95 and [email protected] v7 for one hour_

Ambient: 25 C

CPU
Idle: 37 C
Load: 46 C

GPU
Idle: 40 C
Load: 53 C

So it looks like my experiment was a huge success. A note about the 60 mm fans. I used 2x Rexus TopMotor DF126010PH from Newegg. It does not matter what brand of 60 mm fan you choose (it is up to you what you like), but it does matter when it comes to width. Any wider than 10 mm and you will have issues mounting it in the case (on the sides like I did). Also, the G3258 will run 1600 MHz RAM, according to CPU-Z at least.



Finally (I know everyone wants this to be over), here is a few benchmarks ran on the system.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2484127
http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2246013

SystemInfo does not recognize the R9 270X ITX or the G3258.


----------



## Sader0

Nice build Tir43l !

However - pls can you also advise fan speeds for both measurement cases to get the complete idea of noise coming from case.
Should be noisy, especially with 6 cm fan - as a positive - even such small fan adds A LOT of temperature drop for CPU & GPU - 3 & 7 Degrees respectively.

Also do you use Fan to cool down near socket area ? or it stays empty ?


----------



## Tir43l

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Nice build Tir43l !
> 
> However - pls can you also advise fan speeds for both measurement cases to get the complete idea of noise coming from case.
> Should be noisy, especially with 6 cm fan - as a positive - even such small fan adds A LOT of temperature drop for CPU & GPU - 3 & 7 Degrees respectively.
> 
> Also do you use Fan to cool down near socket area ? or it stays empty ?


There is a fan in the top panel (an AF120 Quiet Edition). The case is using all "silent" versions of fans (Enermax 80 mm SIlent, Noctua NF-SP12, AF120 Quiet, Gelid Silent Slim PWM) running at full bore, but I can barely hear them. The 60mm fans were turned down to 40% (my motherboard has DC/PWM modes for all headers), so their RPM was around 2200 according to AI Suite III. The noise from the case was barely audible. I don't have a decibel meter to test noise, but I kept them just above audible for me. While watching some Netflix (I introduced my son to Powerpuff Girls), with the volume up you cannot hear the fans at all. However, I could crank them up to full bore (according to AI Suite III, this is ~5000 RPM), the case starts to lift off (or at least it should with all the noise it makes. If you would like, I could run a test with the 60 mm fans at full tilt to see what temps look like.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> false
> There is a fan in the top panel (an AF120 Quiet Edition). The case is using all "silent" versions of fans (Enermax 80 mm SIlent, Noctua NF-SP12, AF120 Quiet, Gelid Silent Slim PWM) running at full bore, but I can barely hear them. The 60mm fans were turned down to 40% (my motherboard has DC/PWM modes for all headers), so their RPM was around 2200 according to AI Suite III. The noise from the case was barely audible. I don't have a decibel meter to test noise, but I kept them just above audible for me. While watching some Netflix (I introduced my son to Powerpuff Girls), with the volume up you cannot hear the fans at all. However, I could crank them up to full bore (according to AI Suite III, this is ~5000 RPM), the case starts to lift off (or at least it should with all the noise it makes. If you would like, I could run a test with the 60 mm fans at full tilt to see what temps look like.


thanks for details - but this is loud IMHO - any fan at 1600-2000 RPM and more, will be. Sorry I'm just silence freak - hence paying interest and assuming how "loud" for me the system is going to be.
For silent yet effective as it can be I can only recommend Noiseblocker BlackSilent XR2R (or XR1R) model.

Although as option for CPU overclocking H55, yet remain silent at idle.

As I mentioned - loudest thing right now for me is Silverstone 450W Gold PSU fan - so hoping to get better with new 600W PSU


----------



## acerackham

What screw is used for the GPU bracket holding part? Have no idea how it is used. Ended up using a twist tie to hold it straight for now.


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerackham*
> 
> What screw is used for the GPU bracket holding part? Have no idea how it is used. Ended up using a twist tie to hold it straight for now.


The screw looks like this one:


----------



## AndreaMG

If anyone's interested I did a brief test with my 4790k (AIDA64 for 20 minutes) at stock, hottest core was 80°c, maximum CPU clock 4590 Mhz (turbo mode). It idles at 30°c (ambient temperature is 24°c). Really happy with it (even if it's a bit overkill maybe







). What I DO NOT LIKE of my system is the PSU and its tiny noisy fan, hoping the upcoming PSU will perform better being semi-fanless and with a new design, otherwise I will go fanless sticking a full modular ATX in there as this guy did







http://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2049244


----------



## Gamedaz

* Well I've installed my Gainward gtx 780 ti Phantom edition> seems as though the card is defective> it shoots to 100c after starting a game> I used MSI to underclock the card> but it seemed to work for a bit> after I re-installed everything > the card started shooting to 100c.

*I'm returning the card because it could be defective> nice card but I'm gonna go another route.

When I had thew card working it was actually sitting at 78c-80c max temps> this is with the case fans underneath it pushing air @ 1400rpm> which is not too bad> I'm not hugly concerned with fan noise

* Anyone have a XFX R290X. installed in any of these cases with PSU?> I contacted Silverstone and the 600w models are on their way to California in the next week> then possibly customs> 2 weeks then Shipping to North America Retailers> They stated September at the latest> but I anticipate mid August can pull it off.


----------



## acerackham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> The screw looks like this one:


When I attempted to use this one it seemed to not screw in, as if it was too short. Will try again later or maybe tomorrow. Also your temps seem great, though I think my lack of techincal understanding and general understand of computers made it hard for me to understand your build. How is it you have your gpu cooled?


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicksti*
> 
> Just an update
> 
> I ordered a Gigabyte R9 280X Windforce card and it does fit like a glove without me having to unbolt the plug. With room to spare


Glad it fits. Unfortunately I think I need to RMA mine. As quiet and cool as it runs, my 780ti variant Ghz Ed constantly crashes on Metro LL, Crysis and some of the more demanding games. I need to do some more tests when I get back (I'm on vaca at the moment) to see if it's pulling too much power from the SFX450 or if it's something else like VRM temps/clock speeds. But it appears there's a LOT of negative feedback and threads on the stability of this card due to poor QC from Gigabyte:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1461220/gigabyte-780-ti-ghz-edition-crashes/50#post_22613689

I also have 10 days to refund or exchange on amazon so I may just do it anyway to be safe, as I won't have much time to look into it when i get back and I don't want to get stuck with a $700 lemon.
Hopefully your R9 280X doesn't have the same issue, how has yours been running?

Might just order the Asus 780ti DirectCUII now so it's waiting there when i get home.


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerackham*
> 
> How is it you have your gpu cooled?


I have an NF-S12 sitting right in front of its cooling fan and a 60 mm case fan sitting near an opening in the shroud (which exposes the heatsink).


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreaMG*
> 
> If anyone's interested I did a brief test with my 4790k (AIDA64 for 20 minutes) at stock, hottest core was 80°c, maximum CPU clock 4590 Mhz (turbo mode). It idles at 30°c (ambient temperature is 24°c). Really happy with it (even if it's a bit overkill maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). What I DO NOT LIKE of my system is the PSU and its tiny noisy fan, hoping the upcoming PSU will perform better being semi-fanless and with a new design, otherwise I will go fanless sticking a full modular ATX in there as this guy did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2049244


I think this will work fine only without dedicated GPU. What passive PSU need is at least some ventilation which is not the case with such setup - top of psu is closed(as well as the case), no exhaust fan







so heat will build up inside, especially with dedicated GPU & power hungry CPU

My personal opinion.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acerackham*
> 
> When I attempted to use this one it seemed to not screw in, as if it was too short. Will try again later or maybe tomorrow. Also your temps seem great, though I think my lack of techincal understanding and general understand of computers made it hard for me to understand your build. How is it you have your gpu cooled?


Yes you are right. Also spend some time trying to figure this out - but you need actually to apply some pressure(short screw) for screw to make connection with second half of the bracket. Screw should be 1-2 mm longer. Do not forget to get rubber pad applied on the part of the bracket touching the GPU. Somewhere seen this was not done...


----------



## acerackham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Yes you are right. Also spend some time trying to figure this out - but you need actually to apply some pressure(short screw) for screw to make connection with second half of the bracket. Screw should be 1-2 mm longer. Do not forget to get rubber pad applied on the part of the bracket touching the GPU. Somewhere seen this was not done...


Ah I see, thanks for the info. Will try upon getting home from work and report how it works out!


----------



## srsbsnyo

If I were to take a 3 hr car ride with this case, should I remove the GFX card?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsbsnyo*
> 
> If I were to take a 3 hr car ride with this case, should I remove the GFX card?


I moved across the country ( VA Beach, VA -> Seattle, WA ) with my SG05 fully assembled and intact. It spent roughly 5 days in a truck ( took a few detours ).

Though, my card has a backplate and a support brace along the side so it's already pretty secure. Others may differ. But 3 hours is nothing, it should be fine.


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsbsnyo*
> 
> If I were to take a 3 hr car ride with this case, should I remove the GFX card?


No, you will be fine.


----------



## Ght10

I've lost it 
More pic's too follow


----------



## happyagnostic

*It begins.*


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> *It begins.*


*The fun begins*


----------



## meptex

Here is my new rig in the RVZ01. I rebuilt it from a Cooler Master Cosmos. So yeah, a big change for me!
But since ive been on the road a lot lately and been going to more lan's, it was the perfect opportunity.
Here is my build:

Silverstone Raven RVZ01
EVGA 780 GTX w/ACX
Intel Core i7 4770K
ASUS Maximus VI Impact
Noctua NH-L12
2x Noctua NF-S12A (below video card)
1x Silverstone Slim Fan (above CPU cooler mounted on side panel)
Silverstone SFX Series 450W Gold
Silverstone Short Cables
CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 2x 8GB (no heatsink)



But before I put it all together, I wanted to customize it a bit. So I painted it Orange!
I just love the outcome! It took an afternoon to pout together, but since I had read through
many pages here, I was already aware of some of the tips and tricks. (And things not to forget)
It was really fun putting it together, and I really welcomed the challenge. It was fun having
to really think before installing something. The only thing I did wrong, was install the
video card support bracket in the way of one of the video card fans and stopped it from turning,
in turn causing the other fan to run at 100% steady. haha. It was quite a surprise when I first
turned it on. But after updating my bios and newest drivers, I realised it mustve been something
blocking one of the fans.

I was going to buy some low profile ram, but for the price, decided to try and make mine shorter first.
So I took the hair dryer to the ram and used a spudger and pried the heat sink off the sticks.
And voila, perfect height!



Anyways, I recommend this case to anyone and now I easily travel with the rig. Im also getting great
temps with it (usually idle about 28-30C) and after gaming for an hour (50-52C)

Here is the rest of my pics form the build:











EDIT: I have since painted the 120mm fans black as well, so from the outside through the side its just black, not that beige colour shining through.


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meptex*
> 
> Here is my new rig in the RVZ01. I rebuilt it from a Cooler Master Cosmos. So yeah, a big change for me!


I have the Cosmos II. I think 4 of these cases would fit inside of it! Nice build, my friend. How did you go about painting the fans?


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> *It begins.*


IMHO CNPS8900 is the weakest spot here.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> IMHO CNPS8900 is the weakest spot here.


technically it would be the stock fan if he was using it.


----------



## rockwood1

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($223.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($95.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($84.26 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon R9 290 4GB PCS+ Video Card ($399.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Cougar Vortex PWM 70.5 CFM 120mm Fan ($8.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $988.20
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-07-28 08:50 EDT-0400_

How am I looking? My biggest concern is the PSU. I won't be building for ~3 weeks, so I will give Silverstone until then to release their 600w PSU but if it isn't out by then I will just go with the 450. Note: I have already purchased a HDD and SDD. I am using Amazon for the convenience if it might cost me a few dollars.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> IMHO CNPS8900 is the weakest spot here.


Really? What would you recommend?

I've gone through three heatsinks so far and I'm going out of my mind here
- Silverstone NT-06 Pro
- Noctua NH-L9i
- Zalman CNPS8900 (Currently installed but will try re-applying thermal paste)

All of them are lackluster so far when paired with my Sandy Bridge 95W Core i7.


----------



## Gamedaz

This looks like its a small form factor Heatisnk.


----------



## Grey728

That's.... different. Wouldn't fit in this case but it is an interesting design. Source?


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Really? What would you recommend?
> 
> I've gone through three heatsinks so far and I'm going out of my mind here
> - Silverstone NT-06 Pro
> - Noctua NH-L9i
> - Zalman CNPS8900 (Currently installed but will try re-applying thermal paste)
> 
> All of them are lackluster so far when paired with my Sandy Bridge 95W Core i7.


As you are using H97 MB, then CPU socket is pretty far from the PCI-E x16 slot, therefore:

- Scythe Big Shuriken Rev B. with stock 12cm slim fan(pretty good) or standard 14 cm Fan with 12cm mounting points as I use (TY-140) to get max out of it
- Cooler Master GeminII S524 (pretty loud stock fan @ average to max RPM) - I have GeminII S - old model and it also fits my MB fine, but does not has proper backblate(my MB has elements near CPU socket - rubber or plastic washers will do the deal)
- Thermalright AXP-200

...I chosen these by several reasons - they all fit 12 cm fan for better noise/performance ratio than 92 mm.

Note: you need carefully check for compability by either trying physically or looking on the web for same MB\Cooler setups.
Note # 2 - if your CPU does not going over thermal max allowed - it means it is still can be used, although the further u r from top allowed the better.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



P.S. do you have "k" index CPU and can you overclock it on your MB ? Heard this is possible on new H97 MB from Asus....


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like its a small form factor Heatisnk.


No way this is SFF heatsink. This is Prolimatech Genesis and the height is approx 16 cm from bottom to top vertical section


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> No way this is SFF heatsink. This is Prolimatech Genesis and the height is approx 16 cm from bottom to top vertical section


I could be wrong, but it is most likely a joke.

As far as the CPU Cooler, FrostyTech has a nice round-up of coolers based on height.


----------



## happyagnostic

This is a ML07 with a CNPS8900 Quiet on a i5 4590S no O.C. with a ASUS HD7850 GPU no O.C.
No case fans installed.

*The Test.*

Running Furmark v1.13
- CPU Burner on for all 4 threads
- Burn-in benchmark 1920x1080 15 Min

*Ambient:* 23°C

Load

*CPU:* 80°C
*GPU:* 91°C Fans 100%

Idle

*CPU:* 36°C
*GPU:* 39°C Fans 44%

What I've learned:

This case *NEEDS EVERY FAN IT CAN GET.*


----------



## Gamedaz

* I had the Gainward Phantom gtx 780 ti installed in the case> with 2 15mm 120mm fans underneath it> the temps peaked at 78-80c> and that is with fans on 100%

*This case cannot be used as a quiet rig > it requires fans to be full gain to cool the components properly> thats a tradeoof that doesn't bother me much since the case itself isn't too audible at my sitting distance.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> This is a ML07 with a CNPS8900 Quiet on a i5 4590S no O.C. with a ASUS HD7850 GPU no O.C.
> No case fans installed.
> 
> *The Test.*
> 
> Running Furmark v1.13
> - CPU Burner on for all 4 threads
> - Burn-in benchmark 1920x1080 15 Min
> 
> *Ambient:* 23°C
> 
> Load
> 
> *CPU:* 80°C
> *GPU:* 91°C Fans 100%
> 
> Idle
> 
> *CPU:* 36°C
> *GPU:* 39°C Fans 44%
> 
> What I've learned:
> 
> This case *NEEDS EVERY FAN IT CAN GET.*


How does the RAM fit with that cpu cooler? I have the asus z97 itx board as well and am just wondering if you can tell me if it blocks ram at all. Including high height ram


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> How does the RAM fit with that cpu cooler? I have the asus z97 itx board as well and am just wondering if you can tell me if it blocks ram at all. Including high height ram


I figured some people would be interested in how much space is below the CNPS8900 so I took a couple photos before assembling.

Forget high height memory all together.

For the first slot (closest to the heat sink), the low profile memory gets in there with a little angling no real issues, normal height memory is more of struggle and thicker heat spreaders might have an issue.

The second slot fits standard size memory without issue.


----------



## Skrillion

Update. Saying goodbye to air coolers. Will finish tonight and post temps this week.
Also RMA'd the Windforce card for an EVGA ACX SC 780ti.


----------



## meptex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> I have the Cosmos II. I think 4 of these cases would fit inside of it! Nice build, my friend. How did you go about painting the fans?


Thanks! haha, yeah the cosmos is quite the big case! And I hung the fans by their cord in the garage and painted them with krylon fusion black spay paint. It worked out great! It looks much more sleek now.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> * I had the Gainward Phantom gtx 780 ti installed in the case> with 2 15mm 120mm fans underneath it> the temps peaked at 78-80c> and that is with fans on 100%
> 
> *This case cannot be used as a quiet rig > it requires fans to be full gain to cool the components properly> thats a tradeoof that doesn't bother me much since the case itself isn't too audible at my sitting distance.


Man, this is all abt *relativity* and choosing components wisely. Gainward Phantom gtx 780 is pushing all hot air INSIDE the case. Get a most silent turbine exhaust cooler(think nvidia GPUs are better with reference than AMD) and you are set, temps should be lower.
As alternative to get GTX770 or R9 280X or lower TDP cards will work relatively quiet. With this case it is possible to get inaudible system while doing surfing and office tasks, and low humming on gaming loads.


----------



## ltlukelt

I would echo Sader0 above. I have a reference EVGA GTX 780 installed in this case and I haven't seen the temps pass 75c. And that's with a fan speed of 40%.


----------



## Skrillion

Double ditto to the temps, EVGA 780ti SC ACX with 2 Noctua NF-F12s in the case doesn't go past 72c no matter what I throw at it.


----------



## Gamedaz

*Seems like the non Rear exhaust GPUs can have a better effect on overall temps as well> I'm still testing my Gainward Phantom 780 ti> but will see how it behaves with a game load for a few hours at least.

* Has anyone heard any reviews on the 600w Silverstone psu> I'm waiting for that release> the Gainward Phantom model seems to be shutting down the 450w model PSU> probably because it's overclocked > but I can't wait to test it out some more> 3 fans + 2 case fans = Bliss cool temps possibly with proper PSU.


----------



## fleetfeather

Gamedaz, I read your posts and immediately facepalm. You've asked for peoples advice about a RVZ01 build before, and people have given you some great advice (myself included), and yet you insist on just going ahead with building your rig as you see fit.

I don't have a problem with people like yourself building your own systems however you want to build them, but I do have an issue when people like yourself ask for assistance, then totally disregard any assistance you've been given.

If you don't want to take other peoples advice on board, don't ask for their advice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> *Seems like the non Rear exhaust GPUs can have a better effect on overall temps as well> I'm still testing my Gainward Phantom 780 ti> but will see how it behaves with a game load for a few hours at least.
> 
> * Has anyone heard any reviews on the 600w Silverstone psu> I'm waiting for that release> the Gainward Phantom model seems to be shutting down the 450w model PSU> probably because it's overclocked > but I can't wait to test it out some more> 3 fans + 2 case fans = Bliss cool temps possibly with proper PSU.


Everything you've just spoken about has been previously addressed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You're more than welcome to wait for the newer unit, however people have shown you evidence that the 450w unit can handle a 780 Ti.
> 
> Perhaps more concerning is that you're going to try use a custom-cooled 780 Ti in such a restricted case. You should really be looking at a reference 780 Ti instead


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm not concerned with the case's ability to draw air towards the aftermarket cooler on the Phantom, but rather that the used, heated air will be circulating around the rest of the system instead of being exhausted out the rear of the card.
> 
> I very seriously doubt you'll pull 450watts with whatever system you intend to use. You won't be overclocking that GPU due to the lack of extra cooling provided by the RVZ01, and you wont be doing high-voltage overclocking on the CPU due to the lack of space for high-TDP coolers. If you want to do some sort of highly overclocked system actually requiring 50A on the 12v rail, getting a different case with more airflow and support for larger heatsinks would be a better option. Let me demonstrate below:
> 
> 1. *A reference GTX 780 Ti system draws 380w in Unigine Valley at the wall.*
> 
> 2. Efficiency for the SFX 450w PSU we're talking about is roughly 90%
> 
> 3. Factoring in PSU efficiency, 380w * 90% = 342w...
> 
> 4. The system is therefore requiring the PSU to produce *342w* in the hardest, real-world, scenario almost any gamer would come across.
> 
> 5. Regarding Amps, *342Watts * 12Volt (you're using the 12 volt rail) = 28.5Amps*
> 
> The system is therefore requiring the PSU to produce *28.5A* on the 12Volt rail.


----------



## Gamedaz

* I dunno I'm still experimenting with my setup> gonna see what else is out there right now> been looking at the XFX R9 290X and maybe rerouting the power cable> but dunno yet> If the 600W PSU would hit the market now> my frustrations would probably end there...lol.

ADDED: and if your above calculations are correct then for some reason my card needs 42A just to turn on.(Enter a Game)









GTX Reference Cards seems to require a whole lot less power just to be able to enter a game> but I think they come with only 6 VRMS Mine has a total 10 VRMS.> They must suck alot of juice.


----------



## Gamedaz




----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> * I dunno I'm still experimenting with my setup> gonna see what else is out there right now> been looking at the XFX R9 290X and maybe rerouting the power cable> but dunno yet> If the 600W PSU would hit the market now> my frustrations would probably end there...lol.
> 
> ADDED: and if your above calculations are correct then for some reason my card needs 42A just to turn on.(Enter a Game)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX Reference Cards seems to require a whole lot less power just to be able to enter a game> but I think they come with only 6 VRMS Mine has a total 10 VRMS.> They must suck alot of juice.


Is your period key broken? Seriously. What's up with the > at every sentence break?


----------



## Gamedaz

* This just turned into a sad place. LOL.

Enjoy your builds!


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*


Nice clean build man. What is that stuck to the back of your PCI-E Riser card? What kind of CPU heatsink/fan combo are you using? I see you needed a shroud to direct airflow over your CPU so it must be really low profile. Interesting.

Have you tried using a Kill-a-Watt meter to measure your total power output? I've run both Prime95 and Heaven benchmarks for hours on end without any issues (other than heat) and still haven't had shutdown issues or reached 100% load. The max output I've seen is maybe 412W from the wall. I'm using a 2600 core i7 slightly overclocked to 4.2ghz paired with an EVGA 780 FTW factory overclocked with no sudden shutdowns. As far as I know, Haswell CPUs and 780ti's are more energy efficient but I could be wrong.

Perhaps you should try and RMA that PSU of yours.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> * I dunno I'm still experimenting with my setup> gonna see what else is out there right now> been looking at the XFX R9 290X and maybe rerouting the power cable> but dunno yet> If the 600W PSU would hit the market now> my frustrations would probably end there...lol.
> 
> ADDED: and if your above calculations are correct then for some reason my card needs 42A just to turn on.(Enter a Game)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX Reference Cards seems to require a whole lot less power just to be able to enter a game> but I think they come with only 6 VRMs Mine has a total 10 VRMs.> They must suck a lot of juice.


10 VRMs means that power will be distributed more/less evenly among them, and each VRM takes less load than It would happen if there were less of the them onboard. This, IMHO does not have anything to do with your issue.
Possible reasons and solutions:
- try same system, but different PSU(standard ATX for instance) to exclude PSU failure from the list.
- try different m/b
- try different GPU

in all cases I would watch the voltages on CPU & GPU. Sometimes motherboards tend to apply very high voltages on CPU, causing system to overload quickly.

P.S. I did say that XFX tend to have lower quality build on GPU than other manufactures. Personal opinion.


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meptex*
> 
> Here is my new rig in the RVZ01. I rebuilt it from a Cooler Master Cosmos. So yeah, a big change for me!
> But since ive been on the road a lot lately and been going to more lan's, it was the perfect opportunity.
> Here is my build:
> 
> Silverstone Raven RVZ01
> EVGA 780 GTX w/ACX
> Intel Core i7 4770K
> ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> Noctua NH-L12
> 2x Noctua NF-S12A (below video card)
> 1x Silverstone Slim Fan (above CPU cooler mounted on side panel)
> Silverstone SFX Series 450W Gold
> Silverstone Short Cables
> CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 2x 8GB (no heatsink)
> 
> 
> 
> But before I put it all together, I wanted to customize it a bit. So I painted it Orange!
> I just love the outcome! It took an afternoon to pout together, but since I had read through
> many pages here, I was already aware of some of the tips and tricks. (And things not to forget)
> It was really fun putting it together, and I really welcomed the challenge. It was fun having
> to really think before installing something. The only thing I did wrong, was install the
> video card support bracket in the way of one of the video card fans and stopped it from turning,
> in turn causing the other fan to run at 100% steady. haha. It was quite a surprise when I first
> turned it on. But after updating my bios and newest drivers, I realised it mustve been something
> blocking one of the fans.
> 
> I was going to buy some low profile ram, but for the price, decided to try and make mine shorter first.
> So I took the hair dryer to the ram and used a spudger and pried the heat sink off the sticks.
> And voila, perfect height!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I recommend this case to anyone and now I easily travel with the rig. Im also getting great
> temps with it (usually idle about 28-30C) and after gaming for an hour (50-52C)
> 
> Here is the rest of my pics form the build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I have since painted the 120mm fans black as well, so from the outside through the side its just black, not that beige colour shining through.


Awesome!







Please Silverstone take notes, I want an orange case as well


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> I think this will work fine only without dedicated GPU. What passive PSU need is at least some ventilation which is not the case with such setup - top of psu is closed(as well as the case), no exhaust fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so heat will build up inside, especially with dedicated GPU & power hungry CPU
> 
> My personal opinion.


Thanks for the tip. I guess I'll wait for the new semi-fanless 600w


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreaMG*
> 
> If anyone's interested I did a brief test with my 4790k (AIDA64 for 20 minutes) at stock, hottest core was 80°c, maximum CPU clock 4590 Mhz (turbo mode). It idles at 30°c (ambient temperature is 24°c). Really happy with it (even if it's a bit overkill maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). What I DO NOT LIKE of my system is the PSU and its tiny noisy fan, hoping the upcoming PSU will perform better being semi-fanless and with a new design, otherwise I will go fanless sticking a full modular ATX in there as this guy did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2049244


I just realized that my bios somehow was overclocking the cpu (under stress it was pulling 1,320 vcore at 4600 Mhz







), I set everything at default and now in Aida64 CPU stress test it runs at 4200 Mhz (turbo on 4 cores) at 1,150 Core Voltage, max temp is 65° c now







with fan speed at 60% (I replaced the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 PWM with the Noctua NF-F12 which seats above the other fan just about a couple of millimeters, but it works great and makes the system much more quieter).

P.S. I also put all the three dust filters on and I saw NO DIFFERENCE AT ALL in temperatures (both idle and load). They also help reducing the humming


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Nice clean build man. What is that stuck to the back of your PCI-E Riser card? What kind of CPU heatsink/fan combo are you using? I see you needed a shroud to direct airflow over your CPU so it must be really low profile. Interesting.
> 
> Have you tried using a Kill-a-Watt meter to measure your total power output? I've run both Prime95 and Heaven benchmarks for hours on end without any issues (other than heat) and still haven't had shutdown issues or reached 100% load. The max output I've seen is maybe 412W from the wall. I'm using a 2600 core i7 slightly overclocked to 4.2ghz paired with an EVGA 780 FTW factory overclocked with no sudden shutdowns. As far as I know, Haswell CPUs and 780ti's are more energy efficient but I could be wrong.
> 
> Perhaps you should try and RMA that PSU of yours.


*I would like it to be the PSU, I still feel the GPU draws too much power @ 2 8pins and requires 42A rail... I need to test the GPU with another PSU that's rated at least 50A on the Rails, this should conclude as to why the system keeps restarting> unless its a video driver issue> since I installed the OS before I installed the video card, and used the MOBO's on board GPU to pre-install everything etc.

I've got a shroud that encases the CPU Heatsink and fan area thus better focusing the air onto the CPU area, the Vipre 120mm Fan have curved fins that focus airflow into 1 spot, and is not for tight spaces like rads etc, it spins up and sounds like a brisk breeze when it speeds up, nothing I would consider too bothersome from my seating area 6-8ft away etc.

* I have a surge suppressor from Surge X that reads the wattage output on an LCD display> when the gpu crashes the wattage does not change? it reads the standard 120-200w of equipment connected to it...but not anymore. * I even plugged it directly into a wall outlet still the same> it could be the custom wires but not sure why it would affect it since they're not damaged.

The dongle behind the PCI riser card is a Motherboard to USB adapter to plug the DVD drive into, I didn't want to take up space with x2 extra cable for power and sata, from the PSU so I use x1 USB cable from the DVD drive, helps keep the wire low

.



UPDATE: I spoke with silverstone Tech about the psu and they stated it has an Over Power protection circuit inside the psu which shut's down the PSU, they said you won't be able to see how much power is being drawn from the wall outlet because it's 120v not 12v> you'd need to probe the PSU itself to check for True Power draw and it would only be momentarily, as well the GPU would heat up due to not having enough current.


----------



## will1211

I am using G1840 and 290x at the moment, and the total power from wall is around 384W to 400W when I play BF4, PSU is the silverstone gold, modular one.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meptex*
> 
> Here is my new rig in the RVZ01. I rebuilt it from a Cooler Master Cosmos. So yeah, a big change for me!
> But since ive been on the road a lot lately and been going to more lan's, it was the perfect opportunity.
> Here is my build:
> 
> Silverstone Raven RVZ01
> EVGA 780 GTX w/ACX
> Intel Core i7 4770K
> ASUS Maximus VI Impact
> Noctua NH-L12
> 2x Noctua NF-S12A (below video card)
> 1x Silverstone Slim Fan (above CPU cooler mounted on side panel)
> Silverstone SFX Series 450W Gold
> Silverstone Short Cables
> CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 2x 8GB (no heatsink)
> 
> 
> 
> But before I put it all together, I wanted to customize it a bit. So I painted it Orange!
> I just love the outcome! It took an afternoon to pout together, but since I had read through
> many pages here, I was already aware of some of the tips and tricks. (And things not to forget)
> It was really fun putting it together, and I really welcomed the challenge. It was fun having
> to really think before installing something. The only thing I did wrong, was install the
> video card support bracket in the way of one of the video card fans and stopped it from turning,
> in turn causing the other fan to run at 100% steady. haha. It was quite a surprise when I first
> turned it on. But after updating my bios and newest drivers, I realised it mustve been something
> blocking one of the fans.
> 
> I was going to buy some low profile ram, but for the price, decided to try and make mine shorter first.
> So I took the hair dryer to the ram and used a spudger and pried the heat sink off the sticks.
> And voila, perfect height!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I recommend this case to anyone and now I easily travel with the rig. Im also getting great
> temps with it (usually idle about 28-30C) and after gaming for an hour (50-52C)
> 
> Here is the rest of my pics form the build:
> 
> EDIT: I have since painted the 120mm fans black as well, so from the outside through the side its just black, not that beige colour shining through.


Does your CPU cooler block any of the RAM ports? What about high profile ram?


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> I figured some people would be interested in how much space is below the CNPS8900 so I took a couple photos before assembling.
> 
> Forget high height memory all together.
> 
> For the first slot (closest to the heat sink), the low profile memory gets in there with a little angling no real issues, normal height memory is more of struggle and thicker heat spreaders might have an issue.
> 
> The second slot fits standard size memory without issue.


So you dont think the Vengeance Pro memory will fit in both slots?


----------



## OCPG

I'm still planning a build with:
4790k (stock)
Thermolab LP53
780Ti Superclocked ACX
600w PSU

Do you guys think the heat will be ok? Not sure how much more heat the new CPU creates.


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> I'm still planning a build with:
> 4790k (stock)
> Thermolab LP53
> 780Ti Superclocked ACX
> 600w PSU
> 
> Do you guys think the heat will be ok? Not sure how much more heat the new CPU creates.


Since the case is basically two chambered the heat of one area shouldn't affect much the other one, be only sure to place two highly efficent vents above the gpu and it should run just fine. As far as the 4790k I have one that I run at stock with an AXP-100 and max temps are 65° C at 4.2G turbo on all cores and fans set at 60% (ambient temperature is 24° C). Beware that If you dare to rise the voltage temperatures will rise about 20° C in a jiffy







. LP53 I think it's too small for Devil Canyon though, but if you already have it give it a try and if it doesn't tame the beast you can consider other options later. Regards


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreaMG*
> 
> Since the case is basically two chambered the heat of one area shouldn't affect much the other one, be only sure to place two highly efficent vents above the gpu and it should run just fine. As far as the 4790k I have one that I run at stock with an AXP-100 and max temps are 65° C at 4.2G turbo on all cores and fans set at 60% (ambient temperature is 24° C). Beware that If you dare to rise the voltage temperatures will rise about 20° C in a jiffy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . LP53 I think it's too small for Devil Canyon though, but if you already have it give it a try and if it doesn't tame the beast you can consider other options later. Regards


Thanks bro. Looks like the 4790k actually runs pretty cool so temps should be around the same as 4770k, which works fine with the LP53.


----------



## Tir43l

I was thinking about this today, but if you really want i7 performance with less heat (and you do not need the IGP or plan to overclock, which you should pick an AMD APU for in that case), then server processors would be a better bargain. Something like this would be perfect. Lower TDP, designed for 24/7 operation, and other such things is perfect for this case. Be back later while I try to convince my girlfriend we need this in our HTPC. According to this review (it is in German, I think) it is basically i7-4790 performance at about $60 (USD) cheaper. YMMV.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Hey, anyone have any idea if you can cool a GPU in this with an AIO and bracket?

Was thinking of something like a H100i for the GPU and H55 for the CPU.


----------



## DyndaS

Did anyone compare something like noctua nh-l12 and compact lc in this case? I am interesting about difference of temps


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> So you dont think the Vengeance Pro memory will fit in both slots?


I don't believe that memory will work with the ASUS H97i-Plus motherboard.

A different motherboard where the memory isn't directly next to the CPU would be your best bet for that memory and Heatsink.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> I don't believe that memory will work with the ASUS H97i-Plus motherboard.
> 
> A different motherboard where the memory isn't directly next to the CPU would be your best bet for that memory and Heatsink.


I have the z97 board, but I guess they might have the same design. Would you consider telling me how much MM is from the bottom of the dimm slots to the highest point till it hits the heatsink? I would really appreciate it,

OR

I read a little in this form about people have success and failure getting a H60 corsair watercooler in it. So what is it? Does it fit, or no?


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> I read a little in this form about people have success and failure getting a H60 corsair watercooler in it. So what is it? Does it fit, or no?


The H60 or some other CPU cooler would probably be the better way to go.
The CPU gets really hot in such a tight enclosed space. I regret getting an air cooler for this case and will eventually swap it out.

Also you'll need every fan for this case. I added two Corsair AF120 below the GPU to bring the airflow in. Keeps my GPU temp around 75°C. Before it was hitting low 90°C's

I understand why Silverstonetek has these watercooling instructions. It really needs to be water cooled.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

I'd like to try something like H55 for the CPU and some dual fan AIO for the GPU. Of course a custom loop would be the better option for performance, but as a quick and dirty system I think double AIOs would be viable.


----------



## Jyve

Apparently something about the Antec Kuhler 620 makes it pretty compatible with this case.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> I was thinking about this today, but if you really want i7 performance with less heat (and you do not need the IGP or plan to overclock, which you should pick an AMD APU for in that case), then server processors would be a better bargain. Something like this would be perfect. Lower TDP, designed for 24/7 operation, and other such things is perfect for this case. Be back later while I try to convince my girlfriend we need this in our HTPC. According to this review (it is in German, I think) it is basically i7-4790 performance at about $60 (USD) cheaper. YMMV.


Would this cpu work in a gb b85n-phoenix?


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> Hey, anyone have any idea if you can cool a GPU in this with an AIO and bracket?
> 
> Was thinking of something like a H100i for the GPU and H55 for the CPU.


If you plan on spending that much money, I would suggest getting a custom kit with a thin 240 mm radiator. That way it opens your options up as far as fans, positioning, and you can have a dedicated fan over the motherboard.. You could possibly fit both an H100i and a H55 . However, you would want the H55 in the fan slot above the motherboard, cooling the GPU and the H100i in the dual fan slots cooling the CPU. The reason being is that it keeps the H55 tubing from covering the motherboard, which in my tests caused the AiO to be no better than a decent air cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan*
> 
> Would this cpu work in a gb b85n-phoenix?


According to the CPU support page for your motherboard, yes.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

That was pretty much the only issue I could think of (other than the straight up rad clearance) with running AIOs, too bad they don't make special ones with shorter tubes...

SILVERSTONE MAKE SOME AIOS FOR YOUR CASE


----------



## S1L3N7D3A7H

Well, I decided I needed a Living Room and LAN PC I can take to work with me everyday.

So I picked up the RVZ01, Noctua Industrial NF-F12 PWM Fans, and an NH-L12.

Just Sleeved the Power/Reset LED wires black and installed the Noctua Fans.

It looks like I can use a 120mm fan underneath the NH-L12. I have clearance for the mounting screws.

Planning on doing an FM2+ Setup in this, likely the 860K when it releases, also the R9 285.

And looking at getting these once the system is built (Assuming Compatability):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003U8BLJI/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZKZEQA/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A18K25N425Y52T

Will remove the fans that come with the Gelid and cool the GPU with just the NF-F12s.

And this is how I plan on transporting it regularly:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/813564-REG/Petrol_PD335_PD335_DSLR_Campack_Plus.html


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Apparently something about the Antec Kuhler 620 makes it pretty compatible with this case.


Yup and no one mentions it all except speculating nonstop about other AIOs no matter how many in this thread have had success with the Antec 620.

I will tell you from experience though it took me about 4 hours to troubleshoot the hoses to fit in the case with a Maximus VI impact without kinking the tubes or bending the riser board. But after seeing the temps from the stock cooler it was worth it.

with any other motherboard this AIO is the way to go hands down.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Wait so what was the probem with the Impact? The VRM board?


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Yup and no one mentions it all except speculating nonstop about other AIOs no matter how many in this thread have had success with the Antec 620.
> .


Its the thin diameter tubing. It makes it easier to maneuver it around components and change the location (like I did with my H55). If the H55 is compatible with this case, then so is the Antec 620 (both are based on similar Asetek design, the 550LC, iirc).


----------



## Gamedaz

That antec cooler's short tubes should fit the case nicely> they should wrap around the cpu area and then up into the Rad, it's an average design (round with notches) but it does what it's supposed to do.


----------



## Jyve

I've used the 620 for a while now cooling a 2500k @ 4.5 and in a push pull with the corsair sp120 quiet edition fans cooled very nicely.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> Wait so what was the probem with the Impact? The VRM board?


The VRM is a slight issue, the major issue is the SupremeFX sound board, it will bend/angle that riser with ease. I also had one capacitor get janked a few degrees off from how it sits when attempting to but the side panel on with too much force, and had to bend it back ever so carefully. It also didn't help that my Antec 620 was one of the ones that came with the taller thumbscrews, which made it a lot harder to ziptie down the tubes around the cpu pump like Drerex did on his RVZ01 (see pages 7-10 on this thread).

The absolute reason you'd want this pump is for the tubes like Gamedaz mentioned, they bend very well compared to the ribbed Seidons and aren't as thick as the Corsairs i believe. You can bend them pretty far before they'll kink, which is probaby it's only saving grace with my setup. With the VRM, the fact that the rad pipes lineup and aim the rubber tubes to rest on the VRM board does bother me in the long run though. When I have to open it up I might try to pull the pump off the cpu and flip the rad the other way to see if it fits better.

Like a said before this is an amazing rad that will easily fit in this case with a slim fan (can't get prime95 to push this thing past 58 degrees). But if you have an impact board be warned it is a PITA. Checkout Drerex's build earlier in this thread and see what board he had it made it look like it fit like a glove.

Hope I helped or made sense.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> The VRM is a slight issue, the major issue is the SupremeFX sound board, it will bend/angle that riser with ease. I also had one capacitor get janked a few degrees off from how it sits when attempting to but the side panel on with too much force, and had to bend it back ever so carefully. It also didn't help that my Antec 620 was one of the ones that came with the taller thumbscrews, which made it a lot harder to ziptie down the tubes around the cpu pump like Drerex did on his RVZ01 (see pages 7-10 on this thread).
> 
> The absolute reason you'd want this pump is for the tubes like Gamedaz mentioned, they bend very well compared to the ribbed Seidons and aren't as thick as the Corsairs i believe. You can bend them pretty far before they'll kink, which is probaby it's only saving grace with my setup. With the VRM, the fact that the rad pipes lineup and aim the rubber tubes to rest on the VRM board does bother me in the long run though. When I have to open it up I might try to pull the pump off the cpu and flip the rad the other way to see if it fits better.
> 
> Like a said before this is an amazing rad that will easily fit in this case with a slim fan (can't get prime95 to push this thing past 58 degrees). But if you have an impact board be warned it is a PITA. Checkout Drerex's build earlier in this thread and see what board he had it made it look like it fit like a glove.
> 
> Hope I helped or made sense.


Yeah, that riser is huge (only just looked up the board on google...)

I was thinking of going with an EVGA Stinger and giving this a shot, might also be troublesome with the relatively tall heatsink, but I'll just have to do some measurements once I get the parts.

Maybe you could somehow get the tubes along the side of the rad, touching the side panel. I'd think that would keep them out of the way, and would open up more space for airflow around the board itself.

Still noone have any Idea if there are some 240mm AIOs I can use for GPU Cooling?


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> Still noone have any Idea if there are some 240mm AIOs I can use for GPU Cooling?


Well, you'd be working with less vertical clearance than the CPU area. Water tube issues aside there is roughly 20mm less (60mm of clearance in the GPU area). unless you plan to install fans on the outside of the case, no it won't fit.

Someone here did manage to get the Actic Cooler Hybrid II in the case but that's a one radiator solution.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> The H60 or some other CPU cooler would probably be the better way to go.
> The CPU gets really hot in such a tight enclosed space. I regret getting an air cooler for this case and will eventually swap it out.
> 
> Also you'll need every fan for this case. I added two Corsair AF120 below the GPU to bring the airflow in. Keeps my GPU temp around 75°C. Before it was hitting low 90°C's
> 
> I understand why Silverstonetek has these watercooling instructions. It really needs to be water cooled.


So the H60 will work with it? I just need someone to confirm that it does.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> So the H60 will work with it? I just need someone to confirm that it does.


In it's current kit form, I would say no, but really it all depends on how comfortable you are with applying physical stress to your parts.

To make the install easier you should replace the fan to 20mm or less depth wise as well as replace the screws that secure the pump. After that then yes, it'll fit.

I have no idea what screws types and the lengths to use so if you figure that out, please share!


----------



## catalan

Purchased a ml07 and looking to put this in it:

4790 non k
Noctua l9i
B85n-phoenix wifi
450w gold modular
Reference 7970 (already owned)
2x4gb samsung pc3-1600 (already owned)
M4 256gb (already owned)
Hitachi 3tb hdd (already owned)

My question is what fans do yall recommend for the case and the heatsink?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> So the H60 will work with it? I just need someone to confirm that it does.


The H60 is a real pain in the ass to use in this case. I had all kinds of kinks with the tubing that I would not trust.


----------



## joshiausdemwald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> [...]
> 
> What I've learned:
> 
> This case *NEEDS EVERY FAN IT CAN GET.*


I spent some time trying out different low-profile (PWN-)fans on the case fan slots to keep the available space reasonably cool, and finally came up to these freshly introduced aeolus beta (



), attached by these rubber pins: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00CFJPE6E.

On my MSI board, the 4-pin case fan header is throttled to a minimum of "50%" (~7V), so the fans have yet enough static pressure to put air through these magnetic dust filters (though they turn with roundabout 1000rpm, which can be possibly reduced on other boards with lower 4-pin voltages). Result is a CPU temp under load of ~60-65°C (during stress test).

CPU fan is a BeQuiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM on a Prolimatech Samuel17 Radiator (Perhaps a Noctua push/pull configuration works out even better, but does it stack below the case fan, or must the slot then beeing left open?)

I tried different other configurations, but the result always was not good (either too hot or too noisy). Prolimatech sleek fans worked out very bad, i tried them as case as well as CPU/radiator fan, more or less useless. Other regular size fans were to big to fit in, at least in the top slot, all PWM versions had too high RPMs, or the vibrations were unacceptable.

The current configuration seems to be the first one which is optimized against limited space, has enough static pressure through these dust filters, is quiet enough, even on high CPU load and is PWM controlled.

So just only as a recommendation and because these fans are not yet well known at the moment, perhaps you want to give these raijintek fans a try (there is even an interesting low-profile radiator combination available from this brand, but i did not tried it out because i already own this cost intensive prolimatech thing







((


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> The VRM is a slight issue, the major issue is the SupremeFX sound board, it will bend/angle that riser with ease. I also had one capacitor get janked a few degrees off from how it sits when attempting to but the side panel on with too much force, and had to bend it back ever so carefully. It also didn't help that my Antec 620 was one of the ones that came with the taller thumbscrews, which made it a lot harder to ziptie down the tubes around the cpu pump like Drerex did on his RVZ01 (see pages 7-10 on this thread).
> 
> The absolute reason you'd want this pump is for the tubes like Gamedaz mentioned, they bend very well compared to the ribbed Seidons and aren't as thick as the Corsairs i believe. You can bend them pretty far before they'll kink, which is probaby it's only saving grace with my setup. With the VRM, the fact that the rad pipes lineup and aim the rubber tubes to rest on the VRM board does bother me in the long run though. When I have to open it up I might try to pull the pump off the cpu and flip the rad the other way to see if it fits better.
> 
> Like a said before this is an amazing rad that will easily fit in this case with a slim fan (can't get prime95 to push this thing past 58 degrees). But if you have an impact board be warned it is a PITA. Checkout Drerex's build earlier in this thread and see what board he had it made it look like it fit like a glove.
> 
> Hope I helped or made sense.


Make an AIO small form factor tower cooler> basically the cooler would look like this:



The advantage would be for small form factor cases, water can whisk the heat better than air can at low Fan RPM's, the heat would exhaust out the top> they're would be no need for Pumps, Reservoirs, or fans and rads, they would all be built into the assembly.

The cooler would mount from underneath the motherboard, then slide the case cover over, and the Fan, radiator and water block all fit neatly underneath.

The liquid carrying tubes would be solid plastic pipes, which would support the rad and fan assembly, there would be no need to bend them around inside the case.


----------



## Jyve

As cool as that would be the only problem being the cooler would have to be case specific. Otherwise how would you know how long the solid tunes should be? Now it becomes prohibitively expensive to make as you'd need a different cooler for each case out there. If you could come up with a way to make those tube adjustable then maybe.


----------



## Gamedaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> As cool as that would be the only problem being the cooler would have to be case specific. Otherwise how would you know how long the solid tunes should be? Now it becomes prohibitively expensive to make as you'd need a different cooler for each case out there. If you could come up with a way to make those tube adjustable then maybe.


I was thinking adjustable, but that would be risky for leaks.

* In order for it to fit into any case then the system would have to have pipe fittings in place> you cut the solid plastic pipes to your length requirements etc, then screw in the fittings re-assemble, now it has a new custom height.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Well, you'd be working with less vertical clearance than the CPU area. Water tube issues aside there is roughly 20mm less (60mm of clearance in the GPU area). unless you plan to install fans on the outside of the case, no it won't fit.
> 
> Someone here did manage to get the Actic Cooler Hybrid II in the case but that's a one radiator solution.


So that's 60mm without a GPU in? The waterblock/pump combo would be a problem then. That's at least 25mm, which means that I'd only have ~12mm for a fan considering a 27mm rad.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> Make an AIO small form factor tower cooler> basically the cooler would look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> The advantage would be for small form factor cases, water can whisk the heat better than air can at low Fan RPM's, the heat would exhaust out the top> they're would be no need for Pumps, Reservoirs, or fans and rads, they would all be built into the assembly.
> 
> The cooler would mount from underneath the motherboard, then slide the case cover over, and the Fan, radiator and water block all fit neatly underneath.
> 
> The liquid carrying tubes would be solid plastic pipes, which would support the rad and fan assembly, there would be no need to bend them around inside the case.


Yeah well good luck with solid pipes when nearly mobo has the CPU placement in different spots on the board itself and every case side has different placements on vent openings. In addition if I wanted to hack my tubes down, drain, refill and connect it back up to the right length, it would kind of defeat the purpose of an AIO then. And if i really felt like building a proper custom loop I wouldn't have to worry leaking i'd just toss my components in a Prodigy and call it a day.


----------



## Gamedaz

It would be the same as adding a large passive cooler, so there would be no incorrect alignment with gpu, covers, fan holes etc, it would just pop in and plug it in.

* I agree it wouldn't be a complete all in one, just a more maintainable one.

There's only 5 possible area's for leaks at Maximum. (*Top reservoir filler cap)

* Also, this would be for small form factor cases where the cpu faces up not vertically.


----------



## catalan

anyone got any recommendations for fans to put in the case?


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan*
> 
> anyone got any recommendations for fans to put in the case?


I'd recommend Noctua NF-F12 PWMs. Three of them if you've got the clearance. They provide a lot of air flow when you need it and are silent running when you don't so long as you have a motherboard that supports PWM functions. Y Split the side panel fan with the CPU heatsink fan so it revs up when your CPU needs it use the other splitter on the other Case fan PWM connector.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> I'd recommend Noctua NF-F12 PWMs. Three of them if you've got the clearance. They provide a lot of air flow when you need it and are silent running when you don't so long as you have a motherboard that supports PWM functions. Y Split the side panel fan with the CPU heatsink fan so it revs up when your CPU needs it use the other splitter on the other Case fan PWM connector.


Sweet thanks, any other recommendations?


----------



## arg0n

What do you guy think about NF-S12B redux in this case? Better airflow than F12 also imho better color scheme


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

I guess you could go with Corsair SP120s? Don't really know much about which fans are good and which aren't :S But I think you'll need a decent bit of static pressure.


----------



## arg0n

Pushing air to gpu i think require cfm not sp... So S12B is better


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arg0n*
> 
> Pushing air to gpu i think require cfm not sp... So S12B is better


Case is quite restrictive. Most air flow "optimized" fans use thinner blades, sacrificing static pressure. Problem there is that the airfoil won't work efficiently if there is too much backpressure behind the blades. Wide bladed, low angle fans will work better in this case, especially ones with very tight clearance between the blade tips and the body/casing as this minimizes the leakage of air around the tips of the blades.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arg0n*
> 
> Pushing air to gpu i think require cfm not sp... So S12B is better


I started out using three Noctua NF-S12's and I wasn't all that impressed with them. I'm sure they worked okay, but I wanted the flexibility that the Noctua NF-F12s provided. I got more positive pressure when I needed it via software control and they provided enough airflow even with the filters installed at near silent operation. Now the filters do need to be cleaned almost weekly but that's a small price to pay for keeping the interior dust free.

Unfortunately I had to move away from my F12s due to my decision on installing a Dracula VC6006 on my nvidia 780 card. I have to use 20mm or less thickness fans and ones I have installed now are loud as hell.


----------



## arg0n

Wh a WF GYGABITE can i fit 25mm fans?


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arg0n*
> 
> Wh a WF GYGABITE can i fit 25mm fans?


Yes.


----------



## Gamedaz

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25296/psu-563/Silverstone_SFX_Series_600W_Power_Supply_SST-SX600-G.html


----------



## Gamedaz

*Here's a video comparing some fans to Ultra Sleek Vortex 120mm x 15mm fan

These can push some air for being so thin.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25296/psu-563/Silverstone_SFX_Series_600W_Power_Supply_SST-SX600-G.html


Finally!

Ordered


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arg0n*
> 
> Wh a WF GYGABITE can i fit 25mm fans?


Yes they will fit I had two next to my Windforce card in this case. I don't use that card anymore however and probably won't trust Gigabyte ever again with GPUs after my experience with it.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> *Here's a video comparing some fans to Ultra Sleek Vortex 120mm x 15mm fan
> 
> These can push some air for being so thin.


Good airflow but the static pressure is pretty awful. Not surprising considering the blade design.


----------



## joshiausdemwald

Then, as said 3 pages before or so, try these raijintek aeolus beta, they work fine for me.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshiausdemwald*
> 
> Then, as said 3 pages before or so, try these raijintek aeolus beta, they work fine for me.


Never heard of them before. Where do you find these in the US?


----------



## joshiausdemwald

Good question, to be honest i have no idea... Actually they seem to have no distributors in the US. The fans are pretty cost-efficient, but adding international shipping fees might be expensive... i only mentioned these fans because they are -- as far as i know -- the only low-profile 120mm PWM fans that work fine at medium RPM regarding static pressure --- i also tried these prolimatech fans, but they did not manage to deliver enough air, neither directly on my Samual17 radiator, nor when i used them as case fans (combined with these dust filters, they were not able to press enough air through the filters).

The raijintek fans work fine in both positions, and are hardly audible -- though i used some rubber bolts to reduce vibrations (but some of these are included in the package when you buy them!). And it must be said that on my MSI board, they turn with roundabout 900 - 1000rpm when i connect them to the system 4-pin header, which possibly could be reduced by using another MB brand or some hardware hacks. 900 to 1000 rpm are enough to keep my i5 at 60-70° while stress tests (in combination with a bequite CPU fan and this samuel 17 heatsink), BUT are actually audible from a nearby distance in the meaning of that you can hear the wind passing these dust filters. Thats all; and you cannot hear anything when you sit in front of the TV.


----------



## arg0n

I'm going to get a GTX 670 ZOTAC AMP used for good prince, will this fit in any mode into the ML07?????


----------



## arg0n

What trouble i will have?


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Never heard of them before. Where do you find these in the US?


Personally, I prefer the Gelid Solutions Silent PL 12 fans. They are quiet, thin (15.8 mm), and are about 52 CFM at their max speed. Their static pressure is only about 1.3 mm H2O, but they do the job as a case fan or on a low restriction radiator (low FPI).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arg0n*
> 
> I'm going to get a GTX 670 ZOTAC AMP used for good prince, will this fit in any mode into the ML07?????


According to the Zotac site, that GPU is just shy of 11". It should fit with plenty of room to spare in the ML07 (which supports GPUs up to 13" long).


----------



## arg0n

Tir43l thanks a lot for reply, but what about the heatpipes?


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arg0n*
> 
> Tir43l thanks a lot for reply, but what about the heatpipes?


When I say it will fit, I mean it will barely and _I mean barely_ with the gpu bracket installed. You could leave out the bracket and gain a little over half an inch for clearance, but it will fit with the bracket installed. For reference: The card is 125 mm wide (from base to heatpipes) and the ML07 supports GPUs that are 131 mm wide. So, you will have half a centimeter of space. I have a MSI R9 270X 2g ITX in my RVZ01 (120 mm wide) and it takes a little bit of doing to get it in. I suggest that once you get this thing in your case, you never remove it unless it is about to explode or catch on fire. Also, make damned sure you run the power connectors *BEFORE* you put it back into the case.


----------



## arg0n

Thanks again very helpful Tir43l check if you gain rep ;,) i'm getting a ML-07 and this card plus other very funny items!!!
And sorry for my English


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arg0n*
> 
> Thanks again very helpful Tir43l check if you gain rep ;,) i'm getting a ML-07 and this card plus other very funny items!!!
> And sorry for my English


Thanks for the rep and glad I could help. Please let us know (the owner's thread) if you have anymore questions. There ar e plenty of people here who know 92384902849 times more than me.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Hmm, those Rajintek fans look pretty decent, at least they don't have huge gaps between the blades and the housing..... I however, don't think they would cut it for a radiator setup, the blade angle seems pretty shallow and the spacing rather wide.

Anyway, I'll keep these in mind for the possible AIO or custom watercooled RVZ01 project I have on paper.

8 Euros on caseking.de sounds like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> In it's current kit form, I would say no, but really it all depends on how comfortable you are with applying physical stress to your parts.
> 
> To make the install easier you should replace the fan to 20mm or less depth wise as well as replace the screws that secure the pump. After that then yes, it'll fit.
> 
> I have no idea what screws types and the lengths to use so if you figure that out, please share!


Alright, so will any of the corsair AIO work? I was lead to believe the h60 was the thinnest ?


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> Personally, I prefer the Gelid Solutions Silent PL 12 fans. They are quiet, thin (15.8 mm), and are about 52 CFM at their max speed. Their static pressure is only about 1.3 mm H2O, but they do the job as a case fan or on a low restriction radiator (low FPI).


Thanks for this! I'm looking for other fan solutions to cool my massive heatsink attached to my video card and it's nice know there are other options. I also have a thinner Arctic Cooler Extreme III solution that I could pull the fan housing off and use standard 25mm fans but that would require installing all those tiny heatsinks to the ram or modifying the heat spreader that's already doing a good enough job keeping my components cool.

So far, I'm looking at the following:
- Yate Loons 120x20mm slow or medium speed
- Prolimatech 120x15mm Vortex Ultras 12s
- Raijintek Aeolus Beta (if I could find them in the US)
- Gelid Silent PL.
- Custom video card water cooling at $400+ (ugh)

Any other recommendations out there for sub 20mm thickness 120mm fans that have enough static pressure to push through filters and directly cool a radiator or massive heatsink?


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Thanks for this! I'm looking for other fan solutions to cool my massive heatsink attached to my video card and it's nice know there are other options. I also have a thinner Arctic Cooler Extreme III solution that I could pull the fan housing off and use standard 25mm fans but that would require installing all those tiny heatsinks to the ram or modifying the heat spreader that's already doing a good enough job keeping my components cool.
> 
> So far, I'm looking at the following:
> - Yate Loons 120x20mm slow or medium speed
> - Prolimatech 120x15mm Vortex Ultras 12s
> - Raijintek Aeolus Beta (if I could find them in the US)
> - Gelid Silent PL.
> - Custom video card water cooling at $400+ (ugh)
> 
> Any other recommendations out there for sub 20mm thickness 120mm fans that have enough static pressure to push through filters and directly cool a radiator or massive heatsink?


I use a Gelid Silent PL set to pull for my Antec 620 radiator. Works fine by me.


----------



## Lillus123

Would this build work?

Silverstone RVZ01

Gigabyte GA-Z97N WIFI

Intel core i5 4690k @4 gHz

Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X

2x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600mHz

Silverstone ST45SF-G

1TB Seagate Barracuda STD1000MD003

Samsung 120GB 840 EVO

If not, what would you change?

Which cooler would you suggest?

Is the gpu too fat?

Am i overloading the PSU with this system?


----------



## arg0n

The new 600w sfx is out why not going on that?


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arg0n*
> 
> The new 600w sfx is out why not going on that?


Yeah frozencpu.com has them in stock, you might as well go for that right? Mine will be arriving Monday according to fedex. I'll report back after it's installed


----------



## Tir43l

I decided to attempt to sleeve the ST45SF (bronze version). It was a bad idea. I cut myself twice, once with the utility knife and a second time when a cable came out of its connector. I digress.

*Difficulty:*8/10
*Time Efficiency:*0/10
*Do it Again?:*





Here are the pictures of the old (stock) sleeving and the new (painstakingly applied) sleeving.






While this was difficult, I think the results were totally worth it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Haas360

So what AIO's do fit inside our case reliably if the h60 doesnt? Any of the corsair? (I prefer them) If I cant do all in one cooling

What about normal heatsinks, what luck have you guys had with them? I see the noctua low profile, but wasnt really impressed by the stats.


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> So what AIO's do fit inside our case reliably if the h60 doesnt? Any of the corsair? (I prefer them) If I cant do all in one cooling
> 
> What about normal heatsinks, what luck have you guys had with them? I see the noctua low profile, but wasnt really impressed by the stats.


Read the OP.


----------



## ShinjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> I decided to attempt to sleeve the ST45SF (bronze version). It was a bad idea. I cut myself twice, once with the utility knife and a second time when a cable came out of its connector. I digress.
> 
> ...
> 
> While this was difficult, I think the results were totally worth it. What do you guys think?


Very neat cabling. A great job done.


----------



## icecool

Hi, I am a first time builder here and im just wondering how strong is the gpu bracket of the RVz01?

I am thinking of using this case and transport it in the plane once a year whenever I need to travel back home to my hometown!

and can I ask is this case easy to build for a first timer?

Thank You


----------



## Skrillion

Nice looking cables Tir43l









Also, look what just showed up in my mailroom...


Hmm... now what to do with the SFX 450.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecool*
> 
> Hi, I am a first time builder here and im just wondering how strong is the gpu bracket of the RVz01?
> 
> I am thinking of using this case and transport it in the plane once a year whenever I need to travel back home to my hometown!
> 
> and can I ask is this case easy to build for a first timer?
> 
> Thank You


No it's not too difficult, granted you've watched enough general pc build videos. This case does have it's special nuances that you'll learn along the way. The only really difficult thing about the RVZ01 is making sure your hardware combinations (Mobo with CPU Cooler + Ram, GPU) fit properly.

Particularly you're limited on cpu coolers due to the size constraints of the case. Even a cooler you find that does fit inside measurement-wise still might not fit due to the layout of the motherboard you pick and the height of the ram you selected. Best advice is to copy someone else's successful build here that you like in this thread, and use that as a starting point. I joined the thread when there was about 100 pages and learned a TON on what I wanted to go with reading through it all.

As for the bracket, hmm. You might be fine depending on which side you have facing up, but I personally I wouldn't fly with it if you go with a full size card. If I had to fly with it i'd likely pull out the card seperately and carry it on inside an anti-static bag + box. If you were using a smaller card, something like a gtx 760ti mini itx, only then would I leave the card in.


----------



## icecool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> No it's not too difficult, granted you've watched enough general pc build videos. This case does have it's special nuances that you'll learn along the way. The only really difficult thing about the RVZ01 is making sure your hardware combinations (Mobo with CPU Cooler + Ram, GPU) fit properly.
> 
> Particularly you're limited on cpu coolers due to the size constraints of the case. Even a cooler you find that does fit inside measurement-wise still might not fit due to the layout of the motherboard you pick and the height of the ram you selected. Best advice is to copy someone else's successful build here that you like in this thread, and use that as a starting point. I joined the thread when there was about 100 pages and learned a TON on what I wanted to go with reading through it all.
> 
> As for the bracket, hmm. You might be fine depending on which side you have facing up, but I personally I wouldn't fly with it if you go with a full size card. If I had to fly with it i'd likely pull out the card seperately and carry it on inside an anti-static bag + box. If you were using a smaller card, something like a gtx 760ti mini itx, only then would I leave the card in.


what about the hardisk is it safe for it to be in the case or I should put in its box also?

I wanna build using this case since its small enough without compromising on specs, Im not gonna plan on overclocking so I think the intel cooler should be enough right? and is it recommended to add a third fan in the case?

Yeah I have been reading a lot through the read and theres a lot of information to digest!

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecool*
> 
> what about the hardisk is it safe for it to be in the case or I should put in its box also?
> 
> I wanna build using this case since its small enough without compromising on specs, Im not gonna plan on overclocking so I think the intel cooler should be enough right? and is it recommended to add a third fan in the case?
> 
> Yeah I have been reading a lot through the read and theres a lot of information to digest!
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


No hard drives should be fine if they're mounted in their designated spots. If you're really worried about shock dmg just use an SSD. The only flimsy part inside the case is the pci-e extension bridge and how the gpu sits with the makeshift plastic bracket in place, it would probably hold up fine if you're driving on paved roads and light bumps, but if you've experienced some of the airplane turbulence i've experienced I wouldn't take a chance with the graphics card in there.

My haswell was getting real hot with the stock cooler when turbo boost was on, but i guess it depends which one you go with. I mean you're probably fine if you're not overclocking, but heat is heat and it is a small case. Definitely invest on some high quality pwm case fans. You can always add a better air cooler later.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Nice looking cables Tir43l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, look what just showed up in my mailroom...
> 
> 
> Hmm... now what to do with the SFX 450.


Wow, that was fast to receive. My congratulations with new toy 

Please in case you can test the PSU & provide a small review of the unit within the forum topic - that would be much appreciated...
Specially interested in the open area test, where you can hear if intelligent fan controller works as it should(ear close to PSU):
- ZERO rpm at the small load
- in case any electric noise present during fanless operation(coil whine)
- in case fan starts seamlessly/silently, or there is a click sound like in older Corsair/Seasonic PSUs

I'm kinda silence freak - and current 450W Gold PSU does not suit my needs - as its way too loud than other system components on idle to low load. So far - Seasonic X1050 is a king of PSUs for me - but not compatible with our system








Anyhow - waiting for a review


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> Nice looking cables Tir43l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, look what just showed up in my mailroom...
> 
> 
> Hmm... now what to do with the SFX 450.


Buy an ML07 and build another computer?


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecool*
> 
> what about the hardisk is it safe for it to be in the case or I should put in its box also?
> 
> I wanna build using this case since its small enough without compromising on specs, Im not gonna plan on overclocking so I think the intel cooler should be enough right? and is it recommended to add a third fan in the case?
> 
> Yeah I have been reading a lot through the read and theres a lot of information to digest!
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


If you have a doubt on the components - pls post the desired here and we will try to help with them. Pls state purpose of usage and desires regarding build performance though as much detailed as possible.

Or, as Skrillion said, just copy someone's setup, however before doing this, I would still recommend contacting person via PM and ask in case he/she experience any issues with the build in use currently. On the Google Spreadsheet attached to the 1st page of the topic you can clearly see HW setups of different people in the thread.

Best of luck !


----------



## Sader0

I would choose Option # 2. All SFX PSUs from Silverstone have bracket allows them to be fixed in the standard ATX systems. Also some cases do have a need in small/short ATX size PSU, like Node 304 and some Silverstone media cases.
If you have possibility - why not experiment ?


----------



## Neshiri

Hello, new user to these forums here.
I have been looking at building an ML07 for a couple of days now, as my laptop died (spilled water on keyboard).

As a student and coming from a laptop I need wifi on my motherboard, which limits my choices severely. This also means I cannot spend too much money. I will use this system for multimedia (movies/music), gaming and work (AutoCAD, Photoshop, Lumion).
Now I am pretty convinced it's a good build, according to my own research, but I do have a couple of questionmarks I am hoping you guys can answer.

So this is the list I've put together.
ML07
Intel I5 4590
Gigabyte GA-B85N
G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 PC12800/1600MHz CL10 2x8GB
Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W
Seagate Barracuda 1TB (ST1000DM003)
Crucial MX100 256GB
GTX 560 ti (leftover in a closet so I don't have to spend more money on a GFX)

At the moment it's a pretty much a tie between the Gigabyte GA-B85N or the Asrock H97M-ITX/AC. The Asrock is like 10 bucks more here in NZ, but I am not sure whether it is worth it, what benefits the H97 has over the B85 chipset, aside from a couple more Sata6Gbs ports.

The intel stock cooler does the job I reckon, but how well and how loudly, that is my main concern. Reading through this thread it seems a lot of you go with watercooling but I simple haven't got the money for that, or am I overclocking, so I think aircooling is the way to go. Do you think the intel stock cooler suffice or do you advice to go for an aftermarket cooler? I am mostly looking for quiet and cool (isn't everybody?) while not costing too much. Maybe at this point it's better for me to try out the intel stock cooler and evaluate if it's ok. I am starting to rant, forgive me.


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neshiri*
> 
> Hello, new user to these forums here.
> I have been looking at building an ML07 for a couple of days now, as my laptop died (spilled water on keyboard).
> 
> As a student and coming from a laptop I need wifi on my motherboard, which limits my choices severely. This also means I cannot spend too much money. I will use this system for multimedia (movies/music), gaming and work (AutoCAD, Photoshop, Lumion).
> Now I am pretty convinced it's a good build, according to my own research, but I do have a couple of questionmarks I am hoping you guys can answer.
> 
> So this is the list I've put together.
> ML07
> Intel I5 4590
> Gigabyte GA-B85N
> G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 PC12800/1600MHz CL10 2x8GB
> Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W
> Seagate Barracuda 1TB (ST1000DM003)
> Crucial MX100 256GB
> GTX 560 ti (leftover in a closet so I don't have to spend more money on a GFX)
> 
> At the moment it's a pretty much a tie between the Gigabyte GA-B85N or the Asrock H97M-ITX/AC. The Asrock is like 10 bucks more here in NZ, but I am not sure whether it is worth it, what benefits the H97 has over the B85 chipset, aside from a couple more Sata6Gbs ports.
> 
> The intel stock cooler does the job I reckon, but how well and how loudly, that is my main concern. Reading through this thread it seems a lot of you go with watercooling but I simple haven't got the money for that, or am I overclocking, so I think aircooling is the way to go. Do you think the intel stock cooler suffice or do you advice to go for an aftermarket cooler? I am mostly looking for quiet and cool (isn't everybody?) while not costing too much. Maybe at this point it's better for me to try out the intel stock cooler and evaluate if it's ok. I am starting to rant, forgive me.


I was about to state that these days it is hard to not find a worthy MITX board with WIFI onboard, but then I saw that your from NZ.. So yeah.. I would suggest going with a "K" model part, and a cheap Z MITX board, as those will suit you well given the circumstances. Just because you don't OC now doesn't mean you won't later. Also, the difference in price is minor if your shooting for Intel anyway. Just think of it as 2-3 more coffee's at the coffee shop.

If you want quiet, the stock HS is not the way to go, look for something else. And who know's, you may get bored one day and OC. Thats what I did many many moons ago, and I couldn't imagine not OC'ing anything now!

Side note, if you are using AutoCAD, I would only be looking at 4790K, or 4770K. The HT will help you out. If that is too expensive, the Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 is the same processor, just locked.... It will give you 8 threads of awesome, at basically the price of the i5 part.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Please in case you can test the PSU & provide a small review of the unit within the forum topic - that would be much appreciated...
> Specially interested in the open area test, where you can hear if intelligent fan controller works as it should(ear close to PSU):
> - ZERO rpm at the small load
> - in case any electric noise present during fanless operation(coil whine)
> - in case fan starts seamlessly/silently, or there is a click sound like in older Corsair/Seasonic PSUs


I'll see what I can do, slammed with work this week I might have time to check it out this weekend.
As for myself I'm probably not as sensitive to my psu noise as you are, I hear absolutely nothing at all from my 450.
The only fan I do hear in the case is the Gelid slim radiator fan when it ramps up to 1500rpm, that sucker does get loud at high speed.


----------



## Neshiri

Thanks for the feedback and trying to think with me. I will address your ideas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> I was about to state that these days it is hard to not find a worthy MITX board with WIFI onboard, but then I saw that your from NZ.. So yeah.. I would suggest going with a "K" model part, and a cheap Z MITX board, as those will suit you well given the circumstances. Just because you don't OC now doesn't mean you won't later. Also, the difference in price is minor if your shooting for Intel anyway. Just think of it as 2-3 more coffee's at the coffee shop.


Unfortunately the 46--'K' chips are 60 bucks more than the 4590 I'm going with. The cheapest 'Z' MITX board is the GA-Z97N-WIFI for 200 bucks, which again is about 50 more than the one I selected. Unless I'm going for a board without wifi, but that means I will have to buy a seperate wifi card, negating any savings on the main board.
Quote:


> If you want quiet, the stock HS is not the way to go, look for something else. And who know's, you may get bored one day and OC. Thats what I did many many moons ago, and I couldn't imagine not OC'ing anything now!


You might be right about that.. but if I can't, I can't. Making it OC ready at this point will cost me money I do not have: A 'K' chip, 'Z' chipset, cpu cooler.
Quote:


> Side note, if you are using AutoCAD, I would only be looking at 4790K, or 4770K. The HT will help you out. If that is too expensive, the Intel Xeon E3 1230 V3 is the same processor, just locked.... It will give you 8 threads of awesome, at basically the price of the i5 part.


Both the 4700'K''s are around NZ$360, and while the Xeon is a little cheaper, it's still a lot more than the NZ$250 for the 4590. So that is definately a no-go.

Wouldn't AMD in this case be a better option, something like the FX8320..? never mind, no ITX boards support AM3

I'm pretty sure this is the cheapest, most powerful build I can afford at the moment. In a few years when I am not a student anymore upgrading should have more flexibility as I expect I'll have more money to spend. As a CPU cooler I see the Zalman CNPS8900 quiet would fit my needs and is quite cheap (around 50 bucks here).

I'm sorry, this turned out to be a post that is sorting out my own thoughts more than anything. The only thing I am wondering is the wireless capabilities of either the Gigabyte GA-B85N or the Asrock H97M-ITX/AC. But that has no relation with the cases of this thread whatsoever so should not be here...

Anyway, I will post some images when I put it together.


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neshiri*
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is the cheapest, most powerful build I can afford at the moment. In a few years when I am not a student anymore upgrading should have more flexibility as I expect I'll have more money to spend. As a CPU cooler I see the Zalman CNPS8900 quiet would fit my needs and is quite cheap (around 50 bucks here).
> 
> I'm sorry, this turned out to be a post that is sorting out my own thoughts more than anything. The only thing I am wondering is the wireless capabilities of either the Gigabyte GA-B85N or the Asrock H97M-ITX/AC. But that has no relation with the cases of this thread whatsoever so should not be here...
> 
> Anyway, I will post some images when I put it together.


When I was in the military, one of the other recruits messed up. When the Drill Sergeant yelled at him, the recruit said, "I am sorry." The Drill Sergeant replied, "I don't need a character reference, just tell me why you f****d up!" Anyway, you don't need to apologize. Asking these questions in this thread (and displaying your thought process) helps us to help you to help us help you. That being said, I think you may be right about the power vs price. I do not envy you living in New Zealand (at least for building computers, but I do for other reasons). I live in California, so my E3 1231 V3 Xeon cost me $249 (USD). Anyway, here is what I came up with for you:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($259.00 @ PC Force)
*CPU Cooler:* Silverstone NT07-1156 40.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($26.30 @ Ascent Technology)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-B85N PHOENIX-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($173.31 @ Aquila Technology)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($125.00 @ Paradigm PCs)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($79.00 @ PC Force)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2GB Video Card (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case:* Silverstone ML07B HTPC Case ($119.95 @ Computer Lounge)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($150.54 @ Aquila Technology)
*Total:* $933.10
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-08-21 09:27 NZST+1200_

This is using PCPartPicker's New Zealand website (nz.pcpartpicker.com). I couldn't find prices for the GA-B85N-WIFI (most places, even in NZ, had them out of stock). However, the one I could find was the GA-B85N-PHOENIX-WIFI. It supports AC up to 867 Mbps. The ASRock H97M-ITX/ac supports up to 433 Mbps. Both have dual band wifi cards (per their websites). In this case, if the number of SATA ports does not matter, then the B85N is the better choice. Both support the same PCI-E standard (PCI-E 3.0 x16, which is weird because I thought the B85 did not). However, according to PCPP, the B85N is (roughly) $10 more than the H97M. If money is the issue (and you do not have an AC router), then the ASRock ultimately wins in price.

That all being said, if you can stretch your budget to $110 more, you can get this:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($379.00 @ Paradigm PCs)
*CPU Cooler:* Silverstone NT07-1156 40.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($26.30 @ Ascent Technology)
*Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($166.98 @ Aquila Technology)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($125.00 @ Paradigm PCs)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($79.00 @ PC Force)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2GB Video Card (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case:* Silverstone ML07B HTPC Case ($119.95 @ Computer Lounge)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($150.54 @ Aquila Technology)
*Total:* $1046.77
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-08-21 09:47 NZST+1200_

I can only suggest eating Ramen for a few months.







However, this would be perfect for what you want. Also, the RAM in both systems is CL9, which should make it a little faster than the CL10 you chose. I am not sure what the price of the components you listed were (I didn't see you list them anywhere), but this is what I could come up with. Thoughts?

_P.S. I only have a GPU in there to allow PCPartPicker to calculate the total wattage of the system. It is just a filler and does not add to the price._


----------



## Neshiri

-double post-


----------



## Neshiri

I wrote a whole reply, hit the button and it doesn't post! Here I go again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> This is using PCPartPicker's New Zealand website (nz.pcpartpicker.com). I couldn't find prices for the GA-B85N-WIFI (most places, even in NZ, had them out of stock). However, the one I could find was the GA-B85N-PHOENIX-WIFI. It supports AC up to 867 Mbps. The ASRock H97M-ITX/ac supports up to 433 Mbps. Both have dual band wifi cards (per their websites). In this case, if the number of SATA ports does not matter, then the B85N is the better choice. Both support the same PCI-E standard (PCI-E 3.0 x16, which is weird because I thought the B85 did not). However, according to PCPP, the B85N is (roughly) $10 more than the H97M. If money is the issue (and you do not have an AC router), then the ASRock ultimately wins in price.


I use www pricespy.co.nz which seems to have more/better data on the NZ stores than PCPicker does, as the B85N is available in several stores for about NZ$135. Here is my list that I put together there.



Without the monitor that would add up to about NZ$1100.
Quote:


> That all being said, if you can stretch your budget to $110 more, you can get this:
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Xeon E3-1231 V3 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($379.00 @ Paradigm PCs)
> *CPU Cooler:* Silverstone NT07-1156 40.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($26.30 @ Ascent Technology)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($166.98 @ Aquila Technology)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($125.00 @ Paradigm PCs)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($79.00 @ PC Force)
> *Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2GB Video Card (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Case:* Silverstone ML07B HTPC Case ($119.95 @ Computer Lounge)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($150.54 @ Aquila Technology)
> *Total:* $1046.77
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-08-21 09:47 NZST+1200_
> 
> I can only suggest eating Ramen for a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, this would be perfect for what you want.


Is there a reason for the Xeon other than hyperthreading? I mean, while I do use CAD, it isn't exclusively or extensively, it is merely one of the tools as a Landscape Architect (student) that I utilize.

Also, the RAM in both systems is is 8GB, while I chose 16GB. Is there any reason to go smaller, other than price? I figured more RAM would definitely benefit me in programs such as Photoshop.

Also I thought having a 256GB SSD for the OS and programs such as Photoshop would be good to have, plus cutting down loading times on some of the more prevelant games I play.

That CPU cooler is a good one! Hadn't seen it before and it being little it will fit in this case with no problems. With such a price it is a definite buy as it should be a great upgrade over stock.


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neshiri*
> 
> Also, the RAM in both systems is is 8GB, while I chose 16GB. Is there any reason to go smaller, other than price? I figured more RAM would definitely benefit me in programs such as Photoshop.
> 
> Also I thought having a 256GB SSD for the OS and programs such as Photoshop would be good to have, plus cutting down loading times on some of the more prevelant games I play.


The RAM difference is because I am hungry. When I am hungry, I fail at reading comprehension (currently in the process of fixing the reading comprehension/hunger part). Keep Calm, and Carry On (with buying the original RAM you linked).

Considering everything you have said, this is the best I can come up with:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($259.00 @ PC Force)
*CPU Cooler:* Silverstone NT07-1156 40.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($26.30 @ Ascent Technology)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-B85N Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($137.98)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($239.00 @ PC Force)
*Storage:* Crucial MX100 128GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($113.85 @ PB Technologies)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($79.00 @ PC Force)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2GB Video Card (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case:* Silverstone ML07B HTPC Case ($119.95 @ Computer Lounge)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($150.54 @ Aquila Technology)
*Total:* $1125.62
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-08-21 13:38 NZST+1200_

A few notes on Photoshop: SSDs are great for Photoshop, but not in the way that you may think. Photoshop will only see decreased load times (i.e. starting Photoshop) from being installed on an SSD. Photoshop really only reads files from the disk when you open the program itself or open a file(s). Other than that, there is no real increase in performance for Photoshop (in regards to being installed on an SSD). However, where Photoshop really sees performance is the type of medium you use for your scratch disk (the location where all CS programs cache files while they are being edited). Using an SSD as a scratch disk for Photoshop will significantly increase the performance of photo/graphics editing for nearly all CS programs.

Another thing about Photoshop that really affects performance is the version you use. Since CS6, Photoshop heavily uses the discrete GPU (if it exists) to help render images (and other tasks). Having a decent GPU relieves some of the load of processing off of the CPU. In that case, having more than a decent quad core CPU isn't really worth the cost. I took all these things into consideration (since you specifically mentioned Photoshop) when I put together the build in this post.

A few notes on SSDs: SSDs are great. However, one must also understand why they are great. SSDs help decrease load times because of their potential read/write speed performance. Any time a program loads, it is performing reads to (and some writes from) wherever it is installed. This is why Windows will load faster on an SSD versus a mechanical HDD. However, if you plan on leaving the computer on 24/7, this is somewhat (read: almost completely) diminished. Still, we are talking about a difference of seconds, in most cases. Hardly worth the cost of an SSD (if you are on a budget).

However, even a small SSD, when partitioned and used properly, can be a great boon to system speed. Windows does do a lot of read/write operations (even in the background). Games load faster and programs are generally snappier. Some of the performance of an SSD is a perceived difference rather than an actual difference. SSDs, due to the very nature of how a computer utilizes a hard disk, only help with read/write operations. Once a program is loaded into the RAM, the type of hard drive used has no real bearing on system performance (unless that program is doing regular read/write operations on the disk).


----------



## Neshiri

Thanks for the information. I think I have pretty much decided on my build then. When my next paycheck comes in I'll be able to start ordering


----------



## agrims

Don't forget system fans!! With the ML07 you are going to need them as it doesn't come with any!! This will add $20-$40 depending on how much sound is a factor..


----------



## Neshiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Don't forget system fans!! With the ML07 you are going to need them as it doesn't come with any!! This will add $20-$40 depending on how much sound is a factor..


Haha, if you hadn't mentioned it I would have ordered this without any fans! I have been out of pc building for at least 5 years so I haven't really got an idea of the fans out there... Looking around these seem quite good, at about half the price of the Noctua's : GELID Solutions FN-PX12-15 120mm


----------



## Sader0

Well Guys. In case someone's interested I have finally installed Power Color R9 290 PCS+ in the case. Together with two standard 120*2.5 fans already being there. Just so you know - GPU is 2.5 Slot thick and very heavy. Length is 31 cm. Comes with backplate
- GPU Bracket did not fit - so had to use a zip tie to secure from one end.
- with 2.5 slock GPU and standard 12 cm fans it is abt 3 mm clearance - for permanent use High static pressure fans will be recommended.

I also have a A10-5800K (bit undervolted, but stock clocks are intact - you may say "voltage optimized"







) - so it is 100W CPU + R9 290
PSU is 450W GOLD from Silverstone

Idle Power draw: 65 W
Furmark(GPU ONLY): 385 W - Short Peaks up to 414 W
Prime 95 Large FFTs + Furmark: 395 W - Short peaks up to 460 W*

*not sure why this happened - as with R9 270X my CPU+GPU load was 335 W, so I expected at least 450 W Power draw for the whole system. Will test as report further.

P.S. As this is a pure Synthetic top load benchmark, I can say that it is should be perfectly fine to have R9 290 paired with 65-95 W CPU for gaming on *gold* 450W PSU. NO OVERCLOCKING


----------



## Sader0

Also posting some Thief benchmarks with/without mantle.
A10-5800K + R9 290 - I know this seems to be weird combination...happen to have these around.




It raises minimum FPS from unacceptable 14 to nice 41









P.S. Sorry for pictures quality and flash


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Also posting some Thief benchmarks with/without mantle.
> A10-5800K + R9 290 - I know this seems to be weird combination...happen to have these around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It raises minimum FPS from unacceptable 14 to nice 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Sorry for pictures quality and flash


What was the Resolution and Graphics Quality you had in the settings for this benchmark? VSYNC on or off?


----------



## Sader0

Resolution 1920*1080. Graphics set to highest from dropdown options. Believe this is all maxed out.VSYNC will check and let you know


----------



## arg0n

Hey people i'm getting the odd, sony bd-5730s it work with the Silverstone ML-07???


----------



## Gamedaz

*Ok Just picked up the 600W PSU and Installed it.

Been running Splinter Cell Black List Ultra Settings on a Core4770K With Gtx 780ti Phantom GPU. @ 1080p
Trine 2
Star Wars Unleashed 2

Temps:

*CPU ~* _65C_ (Air Cooled)(Motherboard Temps)
_Core Temps @ 72C_
*GPU ~* _65C_ (Fan Cooled)

* Temps Hung @ 82C? And Now Max Temps are 65C?

Case was really hot at first when using the stock Feet Underneath, Hot Air would Stick to the Chassis sides (Although the exhuast vents do a decent job of pushing air out the sides.)

Lifting the case off the surface with 3/8" Gap underneath (If not more) The Chassis completely cooled down and the heat Vanished!

I suspect the Fans on the GPU havn't reach over 70% (Forgot to check) Either way fans where manually set in MSI @ 65% 75C.

The Dual 120 15mm Fans seem to push alot of air into the case as well as out the bottom.


----------



## GuniGuGu

I tried searching, but couldn't find an answer... does this case have any issues with mini ITX boards that have the M.2. slots on the bottom of the motherboard?
I'm thinking about getting one of these and putting it in my entertainment unit, so it would be flat as well would heat be an issue?


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> I tried searching, but couldn't find an answer... does this case have any issues with mini ITX boards that have the M.2. slots on the bottom of the motherboard?


Such as the ASUS Z97I-Plus? It does not have an issue with the location of its M.2 slot (in relation to this case). The space between the M.2 slot on the back and the case is wide enough to allow for it. Still, if you can find a piece of foam (such as the foam some CPUs come boxed with or any non-conductive foam-like material), I would recommend it as a precaution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> *Ok Just picked up the 600W PSU and Installed it.
> 
> Case was really hot at first when using the stock Feet Underneath, Hot Air would Stick to the Chassis sides (Although the exhuast vents do a decent job of pushing air out the sides.)
> 
> Lifting the case off the surface with 3/8" Gap underneath (If not more) The Chassis completely cooled down and the heat Vanished!


Are you using the ML07 or the RVZ01? The RVZ01 comes with rubber, half-ball feet that are supposed to be used when the case is in the horizontal orientation. They easily raise the case approximately half an inch (or 12.7 mm) off a flat surface.


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> Such as the ASUS Z97I-Plus? No. The space between the M.2 slot on the back and the case is wide enough to allow for it. Still, if you can find a piece of foam (such as the foam some CPUs come boxed with or any non-conductive foam-like material), I would recommend it as a precaution.


I was tossing up between that board and the asrock.. So it fits fine? Your no confused me at first... Also where wouldn't foam add to heat? I hear these new m.2 ssd get pretty hot...


----------



## Tir43l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> I was tossing up between that board and the asrock.. So it fits fine? Your no confused me at first... Also where wouldn't foam add to heat? I hear these new m.2 ssd get pretty hot...


I fixed the original post to make my answer more clear. I promise English is my first language. To your second question, foam would indeed add heat. Heat is an issue with PCI-E based M.2 drives. I am not able to find any information on SATA based M.2 drives and heat. I would think that since the controller chips on an M.2 SATA drive are nearly identical to their larger counterparts, that heat is not really an issue. However, the PCI-E based M.2 drives have different controller chips. The ones on the the Plextor PX-G256M6e and the Samsung XP941 could literally boil water. I would steer clear of M.2 PCI-E drives in the near future (for SFF builds). Most people (myself included) recommend a PCI-E card with a heat sink for any PCI-E based M.2 drive.

That all being said, I would probably stick with the Cruicial M550 M.2 512GB since it is less than $0.50/GB (from Newegg). It is SATA based, so you get slightly better than SATA III speeds with it, but without the ability to cook a small (teeny, tiny) cup of noodles on it. Until the PCI-E M.2 controller chips get better (i.e. get re-engineered to not cook things faster than my $1200 electric stove), I would recommend M.2 SATA drives.

Remember: Performance doesn't matter if the heat fries the surrounding components.


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tir43l*
> 
> That all being said, I would probably stick with the Cruicial M550 M.2 512GB since it is less than $0.50/GB (from Newegg). It is SATA based, so you get slightly better than SATA III speeds with it, but without the ability to cook a small (teeny, tiny) cup of noodles on it. Until the PCI-E M.2 controller chips get better (i.e. get re-engineered to not cook things faster than my $1200 electric stove), I would recommend M.2 SATA drives.
> 
> Remember: Performance doesn't matter if the heat fries the surrounding components.


Hmm.. I was actually after a PCI-E based m.2 drive to be honest. They seem so much faster than the competition. You really think it's a bad idea for this type of enclosure? Do the fans on the bottom help at all?

If PCI-E based m.2 ssds are a bad idea, then I might go ultra budget on a motherboard since I don't really need or care too much for any of the other extras. Are there any recommendations for no frills mobos to go inside this?


----------



## Gamedaz

* The M.2 Drive (Crucial 480GB) I have installed reaches temps of 47C and could have reached 50's, still didn't seem to cause any major issues.

The M.2 slot with OS installed free's up space inside the case for Large storage Drives.

* I've got Seagates 2TB 2.5" drives with about 700GB games installed.

I wouldn't use the 3.5" slot over the PSU because 3.5" drive get very hot and would increase the PSU temps while gaming for long periods.


----------



## icecool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> * The M.2 Drive (Crucial 480GB) I have installed reaches temps of 47C and could have reached 50's, still didn't seem to cause any major issues.
> 
> The M.2 slot with OS installed free's up space inside the case for Large storage Drives.
> 
> * I've got Seagates 2TB 2.5" drives with about 700GB games installed.
> 
> I wouldn't use the 3.5" slot over the PSU because 3.5" drive get very hot and would increase the PSU temps while gaming for long periods.


is it not recommended to use an hdd in this case then?


----------



## Gamedaz

*New PSU and Cables installed.

System Build:

Asus Z97i-Plus Mini ITX
Kingston Hyper X 8GB
Noctua Ai9 Cooler
Vipre 120mm CPU intake Fan
Dual Vortex 120mm 15mm Fans
Gainward GTX 780 ti Phantom
Silverstone SX-600-G PSU
Crucial 480GB M.2
Seagate Spinpoint M9T 2TB
Silverstone DVD Drive

* So far GPU Temps Reach 65-72c with a Stock O.C.~ After 4 hours (I've also got x3 fans on the GTX 780 ti pushing air onto the the Heat-sink itself, as well x2 120mm fans pushing air onto the heat-sink, have not tested a push pull type setup with the GPU though.

Should have plenty of OC capability!

The Case has exhaust fins on the sides, they actually exhaust air and heat when the case is shut, when you slide the top out, air is exerted out that area, all fans seem to need to push cool air into the case so it exists out the sides, which increases the surface area of venting to outside the case itself, rather than pushing air out x 1 120mm Area,

As well when compared to slot Rear exhaust coolers, this is the coolest air I've had on a GPU considering it's size and capacity, My gtx 670 exhausts sharper hot air out the back, as well the fan noise is night and day, rather quiet and more of a background breeze of fans.


----------



## Neshiri

Ordered my system! will post pictures when everything comes in


----------



## Sader0

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamedaz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New PSU and Cables installed.
> 
> System Build:
> 
> Asus Z97i-Plus Mini ITX
> Kingston Hyper X 8GB
> Noctua Ai9 Cooler
> Vipre 120mm CPU intake Fan
> Dual Vortex 120mm 15mm Fans
> Gainward GTX 780 ti Phantom
> Silverstone SX-600-G PSU
> Crucial 480GB M.2
> Seagate Spinpoint M9T 2TB
> Silverstone DVD Drive
> 
> * So far GPU Temps Reach 65-72c with a Stock O.C.~ After 4 hours (I've also got x3 fans on the GTX 780 ti pushing air onto the the Heat-sink itself, as well x2 120mm fans pushing air onto the heat-sink, have not tested a push pull type setup with the GPU though.
> 
> Should have plenty of OC capability!
> 
> The Case has exhaust fins on the sides, they actually exhaust air and heat when the case is shut, when you slide the top out, air is exerted out that area, all fans seem to need to push cool air into the case so it exists out the sides, which increases the surface area of venting to outside the case itself, rather than pushing air out x 1 120mm Area,
> 
> As well when compared to slot Rear exhaust coolers, this is the coolest air I've had on a GPU considering it's size and capacity, My gtx 670 exhausts sharper hot air out the back, as well the fan noise is night and day, rather quiet and more of a background breeze of fans.






Thanks for the pictures. I almost started to write asking where are SSDs or HDDs in your setup, but then noticed them connected with slim PSU & Sata cables.
This looks very nice and clean !







IMHO this what gold rated PSU from Silverstone should have looked like from the beginning.

Please please can you check for the sound of PSU especially on idle to low load(i.e. web surfing) and tell if passive regime actually works, and fan switching on noiseless, or it is making any sound ?


----------



## Gamedaz

* I haven't noticed too much noise from PSU fan, I just felt the air underneath it and it was soft airflow.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pictures. I almost started to write asking where are SSDs or HDDs in your setup, but then noticed them connected with slim PSU & Sata cables.
> This looks very nice and clean !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO this what gold rated PSU from Silverstone should have looked like from the beginning.
> 
> Please please can you check for the sound of PSU especially on idle to low load(i.e. web surfing) and tell if passive regime actually works, and fan switching on noiseless, or it is making any sound ?


I attempted to install my new sfx600 psu this weekend and see how it sounded for you, while simultaneously replacing my slightly kinked AIO out for a new Thermalright AXP-200. Unfortunately AXP-200 does not fit in this case whatsoever with the Maximus VI Impact board, so I have to put the build on hold till I try an AXP-100, which is supposed to get in today from Amazon. If that cooler doesn't fit then I don't know what else to try unfortunately, maybe a Noctua L9i with no more overclocking?

Note to others, don't go with the VI Impact mobo for HTPC low profile cases such as this one. The daughter boards and VRM will drive you nuts trying to find a compatible cooler.


----------



## Gamedaz

* I've tried OC on the Asus z97 i Plus, it wouldn't allow it.

Possibly due to thermal limits of the Noctua cooler installed.

* 3.8ghz is plenty of power just for gaming. @ 67c Temps are rather decent for passive cooling.


----------



## vajrapani

Hello, first of all, thank you for all the invaluable information here.

I was wondering how any of you managed to mount the support bracket for the GPU, that is, the two L-shaped pieces on the row of holes on the riser. What screws did you use and how did you screw them in? I used the longest screws i found in the giant bag of screws included and it still didn't hold either L-shaped piece in place.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vajrapani*
> 
> Hello, first of all, thank you for all the invaluable information here.
> 
> I was wondering how any of you managed to mount the support bracket for the GPU, that is, the two L-shaped pieces on the row of holes on the riser. What screws did you use and how did you screw them in? I used the longest screws i found in the giant bag of screws included and it still didn't hold either L-shaped piece in place.
> 
> Thank you very much.


I think we all have the same issue here. No screw provided that is long enough to hold the support bracket in place.. I actually had to resort to zip ties.


----------



## Sader0

vajrapani & Grey728

pls see my post from previous discussions. GPU bracket works fine, just have to tinker with it a little. For GPU wider than 2 slots, suggest to use plastic cable ties - like I did with my R9 290

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/2030#post_22615939


----------



## Skrillion

Ok so finally got my revised build put back together.

Replaced Antec Kuhler H20 620 with the Thermalright AXP-100r
And swapped out my Silverstone SFX450 PSU for the SFX600.

Finally found an air cooler that fits the Asus Maximus VI Impact board in that case.
It only fits in one direction however. The curved heatpipes have to face the DRAM slots. Don't even try to have them face the VRM, it may look like it fits that way, but there's one small, unmovable clip on the heatsink that you don't even notice at first that will block the wire connection for hooking up the HD Audio. In addition, the Thermalright heatsink barely, just barely, sticks out over the closest DRAM slot... so unless you have ultra low ram like G.Skill Tridents with the heatsinks taken off... your ram will not fit. I used G.Skill Snipers (i consider them low profile) and even they wouldn't squeeze in without doing harm.

TLR
Curved heatsink pipes must face the DRAM in the RVZ0! for this VI Impact board.






As for the SFX600, I haven't had time to test it yet for sound. General use I hear nothing.
Now I will say I heard some coil whine when I ran AI Suite's 4 way fan optimization. as it pushes and tests the best voltage to have your cooling run it's most efficient. I had to actively put my ear to the PSU fan hole to hear for it. After that, I haven't heard it all since. I'll run some prime95, Uniengine Heaven, and do some gaming (with my new Rog Swift Gsync Monitor







) tonight. I'll let you know if I hear any more coil whine.


----------



## Gamedaz

* What are the temps with that cooler?


----------



## Skrillion

Haven't had a chance to benchmark yet as it was late when I finished, but it's idling at 33/34 degrees. The mobo temp is 2 degrees cooler overall (29) at idle compared to my AIO snake mess I had before.
I'll update tonight.


----------



## Talon720

Personally id be sold once the ftz01 or ml08 come out. I built an htpc and im using my old mid tower and it takes up so much room. The case ive been looking at still needs to accommodate a dual slot gpu at least pci bracket that is dual slot and not be wide. I just wish all the cases in this series/style were aluminum so i could get one now.


----------



## OCPG

Do you still need to use the GPU support bracket when using a GPU backplate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> vajrapani & Grey728
> 
> pls see my post from previous discussions. GPU bracket works fine, just have to tinker with it a little. For GPU wider than 2 slots, suggest to use plastic cable ties - like I did with my R9 290
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/2030#post_22615939


Does the case come with a rubber pad? Or do I need to find my own?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Personally id be sold once the ftz01 or ml08 come out. I built an htpc and im using my old mid tower and it takes up so much room. The case ive been looking at still needs to accommodate a dual slot gpu at least pci bracket that is dual slot and not be wide. I just wish all the cases in this series/style were aluminum so i could get one now.


I'm all set to start my build, just waiting on the FTZ01 in Silver, and if I'm lucky, the NVIDIA 800 series might be out by then. Wish SilverStone would set a release date.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Do you still need to use the GPU support bracket when using a GPU backplate?
> Does the case come with a rubber pad? Or do I need to find my own?
> I'm all set to start my build, just waiting on the FTZ01 in Silver, and if I'm lucky, the NVIDIA 800 series might be out by then. Wish SilverStone would set a release date.


Rubber pad comes with the case inside the accessories box. It has to be glued to the bracket, prior installation of the either entire bracket or exact part of it that touches the GPU.


----------



## Neshiri

Do you guys advise to get dust filters for the ML07 when you put it vertical?
Also, is 2 intakes and 1 exhaust fan positioning the way to go?


----------



## Sader0

Dust filters option depend on your environment and your will to clean up internals








Dusty/desert region + home animals(like dogs, cats etc) should require them installed. With RVZ01 these come with the case, not sure for other cases from Silverstone.
Also note - in case you are not using high static pressure fans on intake(opposite GPU or CPU) - adding up dust filters will increase your HW temperatures up to 3-10 Deg Celsius(in my experience)

Good Luck !


----------



## Neshiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Dust filters option depend on your environment and your will to clean up internals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusty/desert region + home animals(like dogs, cats etc) should require them installed. With RVZ01 these come with the case, not sure for other cases from Silverstone.
> Also note - in case you are not using high static pressure fans on intake(opposite GPU or CPU) - adding up dust filters will increase your HW temperatures up to 3-10 Deg Celsius(in my experience)
> 
> Good Luck !


I got the ML07 which comes without filters or fans installed. I guess I bought the wrong fans then... I got the Corsair AF120's, not the SP's. I guess we'll see how we go for a couple of weeks, and if the dust buildup in the case is very bad, I can always buy some filters.
My PSU should arrive tomorrow so I'll be able to put everything together! You can expect some pictures


----------



## AndreaMG

My temperatures with the dust filters on or off are exactly the same, so I keep them on because the also contribute to soften the hum of the fans. Too bad for the new 600w PSU because so far I've read not very good news about the generated noise


----------



## Mr0czny

Hi im new here and want to aks a qustion.

What is the best air cooler for Raven RVZ01 ?

I'm building a rig with Asus Maximus VII Impact, and oc'ed 4670k [email protected] 1.25V

Currently i'm using Fractal Arc XL with Noctua D15 (earlier D14 a C12P) so im not familiar with low profile coolers.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> Hi im new here and want to aks a qustion.
> 
> What is the best air cooler for Raven RVZ01 ?
> 
> I'm building a rig with Asus Maximus VII Impact, and oc'ed 4670k [email protected] 1.25V
> 
> Currently i'm using Fractal Arc XL with Noctua D15 (earlier D14 a C12P) so im not familiar with low profile coolers.


Can't speak for the VII Impact, but I can for the VI Impact. There are very very few air coolers that will fit in this case with that Supreme FX board.
Only luck I've had is with the Thermalright AXP-100, and I've seen pics of Noctua L9i fitting as well. That's about it outside the stock intel cooler. The VII impact looks on inspection looks like the same exact layout as my VI, so my guess is that these are your only two options. See in the last page of this thread with my pics of the AXP-100 installed.


----------



## McNeil07

Hey guys! First time posting on here. I have been following this thread for quite a while, and now that I have an account I can also post my experiences









My build includes:

RVZ01
Silverstone 450w sfx
Asus z97-i (waiting on Maximus VII Impact)
i7-4790k
GTX 780
16GB G.Skill 2400MHZ
500GB Samsung EVO 940 (waiting on a larger capacity data drive)

Cooling the CPU I am also using the Thermalright AXP-100, as Skrillion is. However, what I have done is I removed the fan from the AXP-100, and instead I use a Silverstone FHP-141 installed on the side panel. It blows directly over the CPU cooler as well as the RAM and MOBO. The cooling clearance is 83mm for this case. With the FHP-141 @ 38mm and the AXP-141 @ roughly 43mm it comes out to 81mm total. I have found this to be the best possible cooling solution for the space provided. With the fan running @ 1200RPM, system idle is 27-30C on the CPU and 25C on mobo. Playing games, it doesn't usually go above 50C.

I'll start benching it once my 600W SFX power supply arrives and post some pictures as well. I will take a measurement for room temperature and give some proper results with a variety of fan speeds and loads to help anyone out









Cooling the GTX 780, I'm using an Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III. Again, I have removed the fans that it comes with, and am currently using 2 corsair fans that came with the H100 (Any 25mm thick fans will do here. The MOBO does a pretty good job at controlling the speed) Again, these fans are running @ 1200RPM and idle the GTX780 is 24C. In most games it will hover around 47-50C. Some games push it up to 55C, but that's with the fans running pretty quietly.

If anyone has any questions about the setup, hit me up. Also, if anyone has any requests for various fan speeds settings let me know and I'll include them with my follow up benching.

Also, awesome builds so far guys! Keep it up!


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McNeil07*
> 
> Hey guys! First time posting on here. I have been following this thread for quite a while, and now that I have an account I can also post my experiences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My build includes:
> 
> RVZ01
> Silverstone 450w sfx
> Asus z97-i (waiting on Maximus VII Impact)
> i7-4790k
> GTX 780
> 16GB G.Skill 2400MHZ
> 500GB Samsung EVO 940 (waiting on a larger capacity data drive)
> 
> Cooling the CPU I am also using the Thermalright AXP-100, as Skrillion is. However, what I have done is I removed the fan from the AXP-100, and instead I use a Silverstone FHP-141 installed on the side panel. It blows directly over the CPU cooler as well as the RAM and MOBO. The cooling clearance is 83mm for this case. With the FHP-141 @ 38mm and the AXP-141 @ roughly 43mm it comes out to 81mm total. I have found this to be the best possible cooling solution for the space provided. With the fan running @ 1200RPM, system idle is 27-30C on the CPU and 25C on mobo. Playing games, it doesn't usually go above 50C.
> 
> I'll start benching it once my 600W SFX power supply arrives and post some pictures as well. I will take a measurement for room temperature and give some proper results with a variety of fan speeds and loads to help anyone out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooling the GTX 780, I'm using an Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III. Again, I have removed the fans that it comes with, and am currently using 2 corsair fans that came with the H100 (Any 25mm thick fans will do here. The MOBO does a pretty good job at controlling the speed) Again, these fans are running @ 1200RPM and idle the GTX780 is 24C. In most games it will hover around 47-50C. Some games push it up to 55C, but that's with the fans running pretty quietly.
> 
> If anyone has any questions about the setup, hit me up. Also, if anyone has any requests for various fan speeds settings let me know and I'll include them with my follow up benching.
> 
> Also, awesome builds so far guys! Keep it up!


I think installing 14cm Fan on the panel that has 12 cm cutout is not wise, as air flow will be limited by smaller cutout, thus you will not get benefit from 14cm fan. I ended up installing my TY-140(also has 12cm mounting holes) onto the heatsink and leaving the panel without the fan.

Also I would generally avoid the mITX with daughter VRM & sound boards(see no sense to replace Z97-I Plus to Impact...) as there are severely limiting the airflow inside small case, even with top blow fan...
Again this is my personal opinion


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> Hi im new here and want to aks a qustion.
> 
> What is the best air cooler for Raven RVZ01 ?
> 
> I'm building a rig with Asus Maximus VII Impact, and oc'ed 4670k [email protected] 1.25V
> 
> Currently i'm using Fractal Arc XL with Noctua D15 (earlier D14 a C12P) so im not familiar with low profile coolers.


Just be warned, man - you will not get same temps or thermal performance in this case, compared to monster D15, so overclock will be pretty limited by heatsink.
Even the best Top Blow type heatsink(which does not this in this case) looses to the mediocre tower heatsink in terms of performance and acoustics...

I would certainly advise Silverstone to increase width of the case to 2-4 cms to be able to fit AIO Watercooler just above the CPU socket. Is does not make sense otherwise:
- if you will fit AIO Watercooling for CPU, in terms of GPU you will be limited to very short GPU like MSI R9 270X ITX which is average performance.
- if you will fit good GPU like 780Ti or R9 290X, then you are limited with air cooling for your CPU which again almost denies overclocking over than 4.3-4.5 GHz (talking abt Intel i5 or i7)


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Just be warned, man - you will not get same temps or thermal performance in this case, compared to monster D15, so overclock will be pretty limited by heatsink.
> Even the best Top Blow type heatsink(which does not this in this case) looses to the mediocre tower heatsink in terms of performance and acoustics...
> 
> I would certainly advise Silverstone to increase width of the case to 2-4 cms to be able to fit AIO Watercooler just above the CPU socket. Is does not make sense otherwise:
> - if you will fit AIO Watercooling for CPU, in terms of GPU you will be limited to very short GPU like MSI R9 270X ITX which is average performance.
> - if you will fit good GPU like 780Ti or R9 290X, then you are limited with air cooling for your CPU which again almost denies overclocking over than 4.3-4.5 GHz (talking abt Intel i5 or i7)


If I'm reading this right you're saying if he goes with an aio closed loop water cooler for the cpu that's gonna limit his gpu size? I don't think this is correct. How does this at all affect the size gpu he can fit in the case?


----------



## OCPG

Guys with Maximus Impact's, check out the Thermolab LP53. It adheres to the standard Intel spec, so should fit just like stock Intel cooler. Plus according to this review, it actually performs better than SilverStone NT-06 Pro, Noctua NH-L12, & Noctua NH-L9i.

And you can still fit a standard 25mm fan on the side panel.


----------



## vajrapani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> vajrapani & Grey728
> 
> pls see my post from previous discussions. GPU bracket works fine, just have to tinker with it a little. For GPU wider than 2 slots, suggest to use plastic cable ties - like I did with my R9 290
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/2030#post_22615939


Thanks, but i do not have the longer screws. I just have 3 screws in the packet:

Case screws
the other slightly longer one
2 tiny screws.

Now I'm having trouble mounting the motherboard. When connected to the case's standoffs, the PCB is pressing on the metal case of the power supply unit bracket. Does anyone else have this problem? I'm using an ML-07 case and an ASUS maximus VI impact motherboard.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vajrapani*
> 
> Thanks, but i do not have the longer screws. I just have 3 screws in the packet:
> 
> Case screws
> the other slightly longer one
> 2 tiny screws.
> 
> Now I'm having trouble mounting the motherboard. When connected to the case's standoffs, the PCB is pressing on the metal case of the power supply unit bracket. Does anyone else have this problem? I'm using an ML-07 case and an ASUS maximus VI impact motherboard.


I had this problem with my Asus P8Z77-I board as well. Asus uses a really thick cushion between the shield and motherboard ports. I believe this is to decrease any vibration that my occur. Anyways, I just apply more pressure to the push the motherboard more to the back of the case and then start tightening the screws. It is a tight fit but it does fit. And by the way, the motherboard goes in BEFORE the PSU. It's too hard to install the other way around.


----------



## icecool

for this case, does it matter if i get a blower style gpu or a fan style of cooling?

thank you!


----------



## rezrez

Hi, I am considering buying this case and install Corsair H75.

After some research if I go with one fan, the total height is 32+25+25=82mm (waterblock+radiator+fan).
Do you think it will has enough room for tubing?

I saw some build with H60 27.5+27+25=79.5mm (waterblock+radiator+fan) and it seems to be a tight fit already.

Thanks.


----------



## fight4rave

Hello!
I'm going to join the club soon! I plan to build a gaming rig and hook it to a Sony Bravia in order to play 1080p games on the sofa









Here the components I selected (the google doc with the builds was helpful!)

Silverstone NT06-Pro € 65.60
Silverstone RVZ01 € 82.90
Intel i5-4670K € 209.90
Asus Z87I-Pro € 150.40
Silverstone ST45SF-G € 74.10
Kingston Technology 16GB DDR3-1866 € 122.80
Samsung 250GB 840 Evo € 109.90
Seagate 2TB SATA HDD € 73.80
MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 2GB € 282.40
Silverstone PP05-E € 30.00

Total € 1201.80

I stil have a couple of questions I hope someone of you can answer:

1) will the PSU (450W Silverstone) be enough for the GTX 770?
2) I noticed no one used the NT06-Pro, why? any better cooler out there? Initially I wanted to water cool but after reading around I understood that it's kind of tricky to fit a radiator in the Raven..

Thanks!
Ale


----------



## vajrapani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> I had this problem with my Asus P8Z77-I board as well. Asus uses a really thick cushion between the shield and motherboard ports. I believe this is to decrease any vibration that my occur. Anyways, I just apply more pressure to the push the motherboard more to the back of the case and then start tightening the screws. It is a tight fit but it does fit. And by the way, the motherboard goes in BEFORE the PSU. It's too hard to install the other way around.


Cheers, Grey. This is how I eventually got it all to fit.

I put the PSU bracket in but did not screw it in.
I laid the motherboard on the standoffs.
I pushed the motherboard against the IO panel as hard as I could until it was level with the PSU's metal bracket. So now the PSU bracket was helping to push the motherboard against the IO panel.
I screwed the motherboard in before I screwed the PSU bracket in.

Now I have to try to find some washers to help mount my radiators to my case.


----------



## Obbut

Hey,

Allright, after reading along for a little time I've decided to finally rebuild my PC!









My current case Cooler Master Storm Stryker, I've got a i5 4670 CPU and my GPU is a Asus GTX 780 DCII OC.
I have ordered the Silverstone ML07 because I like the design more than that of the RVZ01. I chose the Gigabyte GA-B85N Phoenix as my motherboard. As for the storage, I'm planning to use my Samsung 840 EVO mSATA, plus a 2TB WD black and a second (non mSATA) 840 Evo. Also, I want to use a slot loading optical drive I had lying around. I'll be using the Intel stock cooler for now, if everything's fine I'll probably get a better one.

It'll be sitting next to my TV and PS3, PS4 & Wii U.

*A little question:* my slot loading drive has a smaller SATA power connector. Does Silverstone supply an adapter from normal SATA power to this smaller connector (with the case or the SST-ST45SF PSU) or do I have to get one myself?

I'll post my experience, pics of the build and a size comparison with the PS3, PS4, Wii U, CM Storm Stryker and BitFenix Shadow as soon as I get the parts


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obbut*
> 
> *A little question:* my slot loading drive has a smaller SATA power connector. Does Silverstone supply an adapter from normal SATA power to this smaller connector (with the case or the SST-ST45SF PSU) or do I have to get one myself?


We actually offer the best adapter around with the CP10. This part is included in our slim optical drive products and is also sold separately.


----------



## icecool

I have finally finalized my components for my first pc build, can you guys checkout if theres anything wrong with this build or any incompability? I am using this pc for general use and of course gaming!

Case : Rvz01
Motherboard: Gigabyte H97N-WIFI
CPU: i5- 4590S intel
GPU: Sapphire TRI-X OC 290 4GB
PSU: SFX 450w Silverstone
HDD: 1TB WD black
SSD: MX100 256 GB
Memory: Crucial Ballistic sport 16GB

Also Is it recommended to add another case fan to cool the 290 GPU in this case? I have read that it is better to get the extra fan and set one of the fan to exhaust the air while the other one to intake the air? is it recommended?

and I have read the manual and it says that HDD 3.5inch is not recommended for this case but I have seen most of the build using one so it should not cause nay problem then using the 3.5 inch?
''
Thank you in advance!


----------



## TycStyle

Hi guys,

Because I have been doubting for a while, I (just like many others) would like some feedback on the parts I have in mind for my gaming rig: I first looked at the Obsidian 250D, but just today my eye caught the beauty of the RVZ01.

I wanted a pc gaming rig in the living room to fit the space where the PS3 was stationed up till recently.
So room wise, a horizontally placed case is ideal.

Case: SilverStone RAVEN RVZ01
Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K
GPU: Gigabyte GV-R929OC-4GD
Memory: Corsair Vengeance (low profile) 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB - DDR3 - 1600 MHz / PC3-12800 - CL9 - 1.5 V
Cooling: Thermalright AXP-100
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
SSD: Samsung EVO 256GB
Power: SilverStone SFX Series SX600-G

This setup should be able to give great performance on current days games on high/ultra settings according to reviews.
Any feedback suggestions are very welcome. Especially when it comes to specific cooling items as of course it still is a tight squeeze in there and I'm not a cooling guru. Still, all the reviews of the case are so extremely positive on that topic and I am not planning to OC like mad.

Thanks in advance.
Regards,
TycStyle


----------



## Mr0czny

TycStyle

maybe faster RAM something like RipjawsX \ TridentX 2133/2400 MHz and CL9/10


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecool*
> 
> for this case, does it matter if i get a blower style gpu or a fan style of cooling?
> 
> thank you!


In ANY small mITX case GPU that exhaust hot air outside the case is recommended. HIS used to make pretty quiet exhaust aftermarket cooling, but looks like they are not following this tradition on high end AMD GPUs...sigh
Anyhow...the main advantage of this case from Silverstone is that you can use cooling system that is dampening hot air inside the case, without much sacrifice for GPU temperatures - I've tested two R9 270X and one R9 290 all with hot air dump inside the case without any problems.

Good Luck !


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TycStyle*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Because I have been doubting for a while, I (just like many others) would like some feedback on the parts I have in mind for my gaming rig: I first looked at the Obsidian 250D, but just today my eye caught the beauty of the RVZ01.
> 
> I wanted a pc gaming rig in the living room to fit the space where the PS3 was stationed up till recently.
> So room wise, a horizontally placed case is ideal.
> 
> Case: SilverStone RAVEN RVZ01
> Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K
> GPU: Gigabyte GV-R929OC-4GD
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance (low profile) 8 GB : 2 x 4 GB - DDR3 - 1600 MHz / PC3-12800 - CL9 - 1.5 V
> Cooling: Thermalright AXP-100
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> SSD: Samsung EVO 256GB
> Power: SilverStone SFX Series SX600-G
> 
> This setup should be able to give great performance on current days games on high/ultra settings according to reviews.
> Any feedback suggestions are very welcome. Especially when it comes to specific cooling items as of course it still is a tight squeeze in there and I'm not a cooling guru. Still, all the reviews of the case are so extremely positive on that topic and I am not planning to OC like mad.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Regards,
> TycStyle


CPU Heatsink

Pls check Scythe Big Shuriken Rev 2 for your build. Main thing to have CPU socket further from PCI-E to be able to use one  It is cheaper that AXP-100, but no the worse in terms of performance.
According to below article(Russian only, sorry) it wins over AXP-100 and other low profile coolers
http://www.3dnews.ru/757719/page-3.html
also here (also Russian)
http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/55226_5/Obzor_i_testirovanie_nizkoprofilnyh_kulerov_Ice_Hammer_Zalman_Noctua_Scythe_i_Thermalright.html

One thing to note: Scythe is really quiet on 1000-1200 rpm(1950 rpm max), you may not hear it over the other system components. Also you can put any standard 12*2,5 cm fan to replace the default one in case you decide to overclock. I ended up replacing stock fan with Thermalright TY-140 which I happen to have lying around.

RAM - with Scythe Big Shuriken Rev B standard ram will fit(must be installed prior to he heatsink.
HDD - is case you need it for storage - suggest to use 3.5 WD Green series - which are known for its silence and low temps(important in our case). Pls check the datasheet on WD website for HDD seek noise. I took lowest from WD greens and cant hear it as well.
SSD is good. If you want to save a bit - you may use Crucial M500 - slower, but nothing noticeable or affecting performance by much, unless you play HDD benchmarks all of your time.
GPU should be a good choice, not used that one. Personally I would go with R9 290 Sapphire Tri-X or Tri-X Vapor edition for its silence. Costs a bit more that Gigabyte.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecool*
> 
> I have finally finalized my components for my first pc build, can you guys checkout if theres anything wrong with this build or any incompability? I am using this pc for general use and of course gaming!
> 
> Case : Rvz01
> Motherboard: Gigabyte H97N-WIFI
> CPU: i5- 4590S intel
> GPU: Sapphire TRI-X OC 290 4GB
> PSU: SFX 450w Silverstone
> HDD: 1TB WD black
> SSD: MX100 256 GB
> Memory: Crucial Ballistic sport 16GB
> 
> Also Is it recommended to add another case fan to cool the 290 GPU in this case? I have read that it is better to get the extra fan and set one of the fan to exhaust the air while the other one to intake the air? is it recommended?
> 
> and I have read the manual and it says that HDD 3.5inch is not recommended for this case but I have seen most of the build using one so it should not cause nay problem then using the 3.5 inch?
> ''
> Thank you in advance!


IMHO both fans opposite to GPU should be set to intake to maintain the positive pressure inside the case over negative. As per Silverstone idea hot air must be dispersed through widely available ventilation cutouts that are used in this case - i.e. no exhaust fans, unless GPU has one.

For Tri-X - I would also try to use:
- without additional GPU fans.
- if you have a Voltage lowering adaptor for 3Pin fans - then put both stock Silverstone fans opposite to GPU on 800 rpm for quiet or leave at stock for performance
- with Noctua NF-F12 PWM(more expensive) or Corsair SP120(average price, but not PWM, although has 2 editions: High for 2350 & Quiet - 1450 rpm)


----------



## icecool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> IMHO both fans opposite to GPU should be set to intake to maintain the positive pressure inside the case over negative. As per Silverstone idea hot air must be dispersed through widely available ventilation cutouts that are used in this case - i.e. no exhaust fans, unless GPU has one.
> 
> For Tri-X - I would also try to use:
> - without additional GPU fans.
> - if you have a Voltage lowering adaptor for 3Pin fans - then put both stock Silverstone fans opposite to GPU on 800 rpm for quiet or leave at stock for performance
> - with Noctua NF-F12 PWM(more expensive) or Corsair SP120(average price, but not PWM, although has 2 editions: High for 2350 & Quiet - 1450 rpm)


Thanks for the big help! can i just ask one more question?

Whats the best cpu cooler that is compatible with my gigabyte motherboard? I have looked at the hundreds of posts here and it seems that the Zalman CPS Quiet/and the Cooler Master GeminII M4 one are recommended, is that correct? since im not gonna overclock so I just want something that's good enough to just cool the CPU better than the stock cooler!

thank you


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecool*
> 
> Thanks for the big help! can i just ask one more question?
> 
> Whats the best cpu cooler that is compatible with my gigabyte motherboard? I have looked at the hundreds of posts here and it seems that the Zalman CPS Quiet/and the Cooler Master GeminII M4 one are recommended, is that correct? since im not gonna overclock so I just want something that's good enough to just cool the CPU better than the stock cooler!
> 
> thank you


out of these two I would choose Cooler Master GeminII m4 in terms of performance, but with Fan replaced to any of your choice. IMHO stock fan is loud under medium to high speeds.
Best from the ones I've used will be Thermalright TY-140 or similar, allowing you to utilize more airflow from 14 cm fan, but using standard 12cm mount points - big note: you will most likely will have to give up using top intake fan, or use slim version instead.

However, we are looking at 65W CPU, which has lower TPD than "K" CPUs and should be running cooler. Pls can you also report idle/load/gaming temps after installation ?
If you happen to run games/benchmarks - pls post these as well, as there are almost no real world performance data for "P" and "S" CPU models from Intel....

cheers


----------



## icecool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> out of these two I would choose Cooler Master GeminII m4 in terms of performance, but with Fan replaced to any of your choice. IMHO stock fan is loud under medium to high speeds.
> Best from the ones I've used will be Thermalright TY-140 or similar, allowing you to utilize more airflow from 14 cm fan, but using standard 12cm mount points - big note: you will most likely will have to give up using top intake fan, or use slim version instead.
> 
> However, we are looking at 65W CPU, which has lower TPD than "K" CPUs and should be running cooler. Pls can you also report idle/load/gaming temps after installation ?
> If you happen to run games/benchmarks - pls post these as well, as there are almost no real world performance data for "P" and "S" CPU models from Intel....
> 
> cheers


can i use the Noctua NH-L9i to cool the cpu, their website states that it is compatible with my motherboard? the cooler gemni seems to be out of stock in my area so wondering if i can just the noctua fan!

yeah ill post some benchmarks when I finish installing the case, gonna order the parts hopefully today!


----------



## Sader0

Yes, Noctua L9i is a good cooler and considering you have 65W CPU should work just fine. However its acoustics on high load might be noticed - this is for silence freak like me.
Yours might be different - feel free to try !


----------



## icecool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Yes, Noctua L9i is a good cooler and considering you have 65W CPU should work just fine. However its acoustics on high load might be noticed - this is for silence freak like me.
> Yours might be different - feel free to try !


Should be fine for me i guess, since im used to using noisy laptop for 7 years now! ok thanks for the help gonna order the parts soon,ill try to post some benchmarks here when everything is ready!


----------



## TycStyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> CPU Heatsink
> 
> Pls check Scythe Big Shuriken Rev 2 for your build. Main thing to have CPU socket further from PCI-E to be able to use one  It is cheaper that AXP-100, but no the worse in terms of performance.
> According to below article(Russian only, sorry) it wins over AXP-100 and other low profile coolers
> http://www.3dnews.ru/757719/page-3.html
> also here (also Russian)
> http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/55226_5/Obzor_i_testirovanie_nizkoprofilnyh_kulerov_Ice_Hammer_Zalman_Noctua_Scythe_i_Thermalright.html
> 
> One thing to note: Scythe is really quiet on 1000-1200 rpm(1950 rpm max), you may not hear it over the other system components. Also you can put any standard 12*2,5 cm fan to replace the default one in case you decide to overclock. I ended up replacing stock fan with Thermalright TY-140 which I happen to have lying around.
> 
> RAM - with Scythe Big Shuriken Rev B standard ram will fit(must be installed prior to he heatsink.
> HDD - is case you need it for storage - suggest to use 3.5 WD Green series - which are known for its silence and low temps(important in our case). Pls check the datasheet on WD website for HDD seek noise. I took lowest from WD greens and cant hear it as well.
> SSD is good. If you want to save a bit - you may use Crucial M500 - slower, but nothing noticeable or affecting performance by much, unless you play HDD benchmarks all of your time.
> GPU should be a good choice, not used that one. Personally I would go with R9 290 Sapphire Tri-X or Tri-X Vapor edition for its silence. Costs a bit more that Gigabyte.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi, thanks for the feedback. But what exactly do you mean with that first line? Because the distance of the socket is a given, so I'm a bit confused


----------



## TycStyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> TycStyle
> 
> maybe faster RAM something like RipjawsX \ TridentX 2133/2400 MHz and CL9/10


G.Skill Ripjaws-X F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM - DDR3, that should do. Just a check, profile of the dims is nog going tot be an issue?


----------



## Mr0czny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TycStyle*
> 
> G.Skill Ripjaws-X F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM - DDR3, that should do. Just a check, profile of the dims is nog going tot be an issue?


yep that should be good


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TycStyle*
> 
> Hi, thanks for the feedback. But what exactly do you mean with that first line? Because the distance of the socket is a given, so I'm a bit confused


On MOST socket 1155 mITX where cpu socket is located close to the pci-e x16 slot, Big shuriken can be used, but overheads and blocks the pci-e x16 slot and you will not be able to install GPU


----------



## TycStyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> TycStyle
> 
> maybe faster RAM something like RipjawsX \ TridentX 2133/2400 MHz and CL9/10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> On MOST socket 1155 mITX where cpu socket is located close to the pci-e x16 slot, Big shuriken can be used, but overheads and blocks the pci-e x16 slot and you will not be able to install GPU


Doesn't seem tot be an issue here







http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97E-ITXac/


----------



## TycStyle

Ok, updated partslist:

Case: SilverStone RAVEN RVZ01
Mobo: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K
Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B SCBSK-2100
PSU: SilverStone SFX Series SX600-G
Mem: G.Skill Ripjaws-X F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM
GPU: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB OC
HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO Basic

Would the Sapphire require additional updated parts to be cooled? Or should this do combined with all stock fans?


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TycStyle*
> 
> Doesn't seem tot be an issue here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97E-ITXac/


Z97 is Socket 1150, I was referring to Socket 1155








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TycStyle*
> 
> Ok, updated partslist:
> 
> Case: SilverStone RAVEN RVZ01
> Mobo: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K
> Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B SCBSK-2100
> PSU: SilverStone SFX Series SX600-G
> Mem: G.Skill Ripjaws-X F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM
> GPU: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X 4 GB OC
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001
> SSD: Samsung 840 EVO Basic
> 
> Would the Sapphire require additional updated parts to be cooled? Or should this do combined with all stock fans?


Imho, stock fans are almost garbage. I even have 1 fan impeller touching the frame when in horizontal position. Also they are pretty loud. Remember you only get 2 stock fans - opposite CPU mount + 1 GPU My advise depends on how picky you are on the silence.
1st option. Get all above and try to use 2 stock fans for say GPU intake. If you feel it is ok - then just add one more slim profile fan for CPU.
2nd option. Silence Maniac with money








- get Tri-X Vapor OC edition. It can stop 2 fans on idle and low temperatures(this is where 2 intake fans will kick in), while standard Tri-X cant.
- get pair of Corsair SP120Q PWM for GPU + 1 same PWM for opposite to CPU socket.
alternate - pair of Noctua NF-F12 for GPU + 1 same for opposite to CPU socket.
alternate - Asus Z97 I Plus mITX - this board advantage is 3 PWM fan connectors, Asrock does not have(only 2)

Both Corsair SP series and Noctua NF-F12 are optimized for sound pressure, than means they provide good airflow in tight space requirements operating with pretty low noise.

IMPORTANT: be carefull with this G.skill ram - it might not fit under the CPU heatsink. I would recommend this one from G.Skill F3-2400C10D-8GTX
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-2400c10d-8gtx
this has removable heatsink which makes it perfect candidate.

Good luck.


----------



## TycStyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Z97 is Socket 1150, I was referring to Socket 1155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imho, stock fans are almost garbage. I even have 1 fan impeller touching the frame when in horizontal position. Also they are pretty loud. Remember you only get 2 stock fans - opposite CPU mount + 1 GPU My advise depends on how picky you are on the silence.
> 1st option. Get all above and try to use 2 stock fans for say GPU intake. If you feel it is ok - then just add one more slim profile fan for CPU.
> 2nd option. Silence Maniac with money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - get Tri-X Vapor OC edition. It can stop 2 fans on idle and low temperatures(this is where 2 intake fans will kick in), while standard Tri-X cant.
> - get pair of Corsair SP120Q PWM for GPU + 1 same PWM for opposite to CPU socket.
> alternate - pair of Noctua NF-F12 for GPU + 1 same for opposite to CPU socket.
> alternate - Asus Z97 I Plus mITX - this board advantage is 3 PWM fan connectors, Asrock does not have(only 2)
> 
> Both Corsair SP series and Noctua NF-F12 are optimized for sound pressure, than means they provide good airflow in tight space requirements operating with pretty low noise.
> 
> IMPORTANT: be carefull with this G.skill ram - it might not fit under the CPU heatsink. I would recommend this one from G.Skill F3-2400C10D-8GTX
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-2400c10d-8gtx
> this has removable heatsink which makes it perfect candidate.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks a lot! Will take this into consideration of course.
Silence is not really going to be the issue and the system will not be idling a lot.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Does anyone want to take over this club? If you do please send me a PM and I can see if a mod will give you access to the original post for updating.


----------



## Neshiri

So, after a lot of waiting I finally got to assemble it!


It's all laid out, ready to assamble


Very little clearance between ram and cpu cooler. I couldn't mount it with the heatpipes horizontal, and had to turn it 90 degree. But I doubt it will matter much


Starting to come together


All assembled!

Now I need to do some cable management, get some dust filters, some case fan splitter because my mobo only has 1 case fan pin..


----------



## GuniGuGu

What cooler is that? Is it much bigger than the stock cooler? Is there much difference in performance?


----------



## arg0n

Its the zalman cnps9800, i think that something like the nitrogon or samuel 17.. Perform better than zalman...


----------



## Neshiri

It is the Zalman cnps9800 quiet edition. According to various reviews it performs up there with the best of them, is one of the quietest and best value. My CPU does not get above 30 degrees at the moment. Have not tried running games yet, so I'll come back to you after I do.


----------



## GuniGuGu

If i'm not planning to overclock, is there much point in going aftermarket coolers?


----------



## Neshiri

That is a personal decision you have to make. I am not overclocking either, but I like having a cpu cooler that is near silent and yet does a better job than stock. But the stock cooler should definitely suffice to keep it cool enough.


----------



## rezrez

sorry, double post


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> Hi, I am considering buying this case and install Corsair H75.
> 
> After some research if I go with one fan, the total height is 32+25+25=82mm (waterblock+radiator+fan).
> Do you think it will has enough room for tubing?
> 
> I saw some build with H60 27.5+27+25=79.5mm (waterblock+radiator+fan) and it seems to be a tight fit already.
> 
> Thanks.


Any thought?

Another question is will the ASUS GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II OC fit?
It seems to me that it width is 5.8" which is exactly the same as maximum dimension for RVZ01.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> Any thought?
> 
> Another question is will the ASUS GeForce GTX 780 DirectCU II OC fit?
> It seems to me that it width is 5.8" which is exactly the same as maximum dimension for RVZ01.


Yes but it's very tight and you have to have the power plug hanging out


----------



## fight4rave

Hello!

Do you think below components will fit together?

MoBo: Asrock Z97E-ITX/ac
RAM: Kingston Technology FURY Red 16GB 1866MHz DDR3
Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2

The cooler seems to have a really low profile and the ram slots on the mobo are very close to the cpu socket.. anyone with this configuration?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## icecool

hey guys just wanna ask a quick questions, im currently installing 3 fans in my case right now but my motherboard has only one fan header, is it okay if i connect all 3 to the one fan header? im using the 2 stock fans plus the noctua nf 12 pwm? or is there anything else i could?

Thank you, im so close to finishing the build until i hit this problem!


----------



## AndreaMG

It's risky to connect 3 fans to just one header, you might fry it, let's suppose you have 2 fans over the cpu and one over the gpu (why have you 3 fans instead of 4 to begin with if I may?) you could use the y splitter cable and connect the 2 fans over the cpu and they both will be pwm controlled this way, the third fan will be connected directly to the psu. ps are you sure you have only one header? All modern Mobos have at least two of those. cheers


----------



## KraZed

My mobo only has one case fan header (ASROCK Z79E-ITX) so I bought one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812311001 to power the three case fans. Leaves a few oextra cables to corral but it works great.


----------



## icecool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraZed*
> 
> My mobo only has one case fan header (ASROCK Z79E-ITX) so I bought one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812311001 to power the three case fans. Leaves a few oextra cables to corral but it works great.


I was thinking of buying that but its gonna take a few days till i get it ordered and cable management in this case is troublesome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreaMG*
> 
> It's risky to connect 3 fans to just one header, you might fry it, let's suppose you have 2 fans over the cpu and one over the gpu (why have you 3 fans instead of 4 to begin with if I may?) you could use the y splitter cable and connect the 2 fans over the cpu and they both will be pwm controlled this way, the third fan will be connected directly to the psu. ps are you sure you have only one header? All modern Mobos have at least two of those. cheers


So you mean i can use the cpu fan header to connect the cpu fan and the system fan thats over the cpu and then use the two gpu fan to connect to the system fan header?


----------



## AndreaMG

The y cable that comes with the case is PWM capable so the only thing you have to do is to connect the two fans with it and they will be both piloted no problem going at the same % speed. If you have another header (which should be labelled as "case") connect the other fans to it, if not just connect it directly to the PSU, keep in mind that by doing so it will go full speed so you might want to use a resistor cable as those that come with noctua's fans. Post some images when the build is complete







Cheers


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraZed*
> 
> My mobo only has one case fan header (ASROCK Z79E-ITX) so I bought one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812311001 to power the three case fans. Leaves a few oextra cables to corral but it works great.


Unless there are multiple versions of the asrock z97 itx, I'm seeing 2 fan headers on that board.

Top left corner and another by the sata connections.


----------



## KraZed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecool*
> 
> I was thinking of buying that but its gonna take a few days till i get it ordered and cable management in this case is troublesome!
> So you mean i can use the cpu fan header to connect the cpu fan and the system fan thats over the cpu and then use the two gpu fan to connect to the system fan header


I was able to route it from my header with one cable between my mobo and the PSU to the top fan and then down the middle and through the small gap between the front of the case and the small retaining wall (as well as the cabling to my GPU) with no problems. It all tucked away neatly up towards the front of the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Unless there are multiple versions of the asrock z97 itx, I'm seeing 2 fan headers on that board.
> 
> Top left corner and another by the SATA connections.


Right. One CPU fan header and one *case* fan header. Unless you are suggesting he use both to run his case fans? In which case I would have to advocate against doing that. Those should run independently of one another.


----------



## KraZed

So I have a Sapphire R9 280x GPU in my RVZ01B and the thermals and noise aren't very good. Especially when I'm running Far Cry 3. That game pushes my card up into the 75° C range and the fans are so loud just to keep it in that range. I have two of the case fans down there underneath it and it still doesn't help. I also have a couple of 7200 RPM HDDs on top of the GPU mounting bracket and obviously that part of the case gets pretty warm.

I was thinking about investing in an aftermarket cooler for the GPU namely this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186098.

And I am wondering if you all think it would even fit. It has a back side cooler which concerns me it might not have the clearance between the card and the mount plus there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of airflow in that area to begin with and I am concerned the heat dissipation will conduct itself up into those already warm HDDs.

Plus my card already sags (I had to zip tie it up to the mount to keep it from sagging too much) which causes the fans to grind against the heatsink, and the aftermarket coolers look beefier thereby adding to the problem of sagging. Though I am sure I can overcome the last issue it is the first two I worry about for the most part.


----------



## Cheese Cake

It's possible to run that cooler without the case fans on the GPU area. I don't know if you need the back plate on that Arctic cooler to mount the heatsink itself on


----------



## KraZed

Yeah apparently there are people using it without the heatsink with good results and I don't plan on OCing the card so I don't need to cool the VRMs anyways so not sure how much good it would do anyways if it did fit., so then it comes down to whether this will help cool my card better if the case fans have to go.

If I could get 10° cooler it would be worth it. It is only going to get more stress from here with more intense graphics coming out and I want the card to last.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jyve

OK I guess I was confused as to what he was saying. As far as cpu fan headers I think nearly all boards are going to have just of of those.

I thought we were talking fan headers in general.

OK. I re read his post and I was right. He said three was only 1 fan header on his board and I was pointing out that there are 2.


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Yes but it's very tight and you have to have the power plug hanging out


Thank you Ght10.

By saying power plug, do you mean extension power cable from PSU to back of the case?

I asked because I am deciding between EVGA 780 OC ACX and ASUS 780 OC DCUii. I prefer EVGA to Asus but Asus on amazon is like $75 cheaper right now.
(I was about to get EVGA 770 OC ACX then I see this Asus 780 price)


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> Thank you Ght10.
> 
> By saying power plug, do you mean extension power cable from PSU to back of the case?
> 
> I asked because I am deciding between EVGA 780 OC ACX and ASUS 780 OC DCUii. I prefer EVGA to Asus but Asus on amazon is like $75 cheaper right now.
> (I was about to get EVGA 770 OC ACX then I see this Asus 780 price)


I have a EVGA 780ti SC ACX in mine and I love it. With two noctua fans pushing in I can't throw anything at it that will push it over 76 degrees. Runs like a champ.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> Thank you Ght10.
> 
> By saying power plug, do you mean extension power cable from PSU to back of the case?
> 
> I asked because I am deciding between EVGA 780 OC ACX and ASUS 780 OC DCUii. I prefer EVGA to Asus but Asus on amazon is like $75 cheaper right now.
> (I was about to get EVGA 770 OC ACX then I see this Asus 780 price)


Yes mate, it catches the cooler so you have to tie wrap it to the case







The EVGA looks easer to fit, but it's very close call which one is the best!


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neshiri*
> 
> So, after a lot of waiting I finally got to assemble it!
> 
> 
> Very little clearance between ram and cpu cooler. I couldn't mount it with the heatpipes horizontal, and had to turn it 90 degree. But I doubt it will matter much


Can you measure the distance of your RAM and the cooler in Mm for me? As well as the height of the ram?


----------



## Polter

Hi there!

I finally received my ASUS Maximus VII Impact from Germany today. My 8Gigs of CORSAIR CMY8GX3M2A1866C9 VENGEANCE PRO will arrive today afternoon and the only thing missing is my Silverstone SX600-G which was sent from Amazon.com last Monday and is still stuck at Greek Customs. (Grrr...)

So, my rig will be:

Case: Silverstone ML07
PSU: Silverstone SX600-G
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VII Impact
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K
RAM: 8Gb (2x4Gb) Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866MHz 9-10-9-27 1.50V
VGA: MSI GTX770 Gaming 2Gb
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 256 Gb
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1Tb
BD-RE: Panasonic UJ-265 Slot loading

Noctua just confirmed that NH-L12 cooler is compatible with Asus Maximus VII Impact, so I guess I'll have no trouble fitting it. As I need my rig to be really silent I'll start by using absolutely no case fans. I'll check temperatures and maybe add one, two or all three of them. I'll keep you posted.
Here's a quick photo.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polter*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I finally received my ASUS Maximus VII Impact from Germany today. My 8Gigs of CORSAIR CMY8GX3M2A1866C9 VENGEANCE PRO will arrive today afternoon and the only thing missing is my Silverstone SX600-G which was sent from Amazon.com last Monday and is still stuck at Greek Customs. (Grrr...)
> 
> So, my rig will be:
> 
> Case: Silverstone ML07
> PSU: Silverstone SX600-G
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VII Impact
> CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K
> RAM: 8Gb (2x4Gb) Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866MHz 9-10-9-27 1.50V
> VGA: MSI GTX770 Gaming 2Gb
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12
> SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 256 Gb
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1Tb
> BD-RE: Panasonic UJ-265 Slot loading
> 
> Noctua just confirmed that NH-L12 cooler is compatible with Asus Maximus VII Impact, so I guess I'll have no trouble fitting it. As I need my rig to be really silent I'll start by using absolutely no case fans. I'll check temperatures and maybe add one, two or all three of them. I'll keep you posted.
> Here's a quick photo.


When dealing with the Maximus boards it's not so much about what coolers will fit with the board as many will claim they fit. It has well more to do with what coolers will fit with the board AND the ram, WITHIN that particular case.

The only Noctua that is 100% confirmed to fit in the Maximus boards with it's footprint and height in those cases is the L9i.

Not saying yours wont fit. I hope it does. Just be prepared in case it doesn't. I've already returned 4 that "claimed" to fit on my VI Impact before finding one that did.


----------



## Mr0czny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polter*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I finally received my ASUS Maximus VII Impact from Germany today. My 8Gigs of CORSAIR CMY8GX3M2A1866C9 VENGEANCE PRO will arrive today afternoon and the only thing missing is my Silverstone SX600-G which was sent from Amazon.com last Monday and is still stuck at Greek Customs. (Grrr...)
> 
> So, my rig will be:
> 
> Case: Silverstone ML07
> PSU: Silverstone SX600-G
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VII Impact
> CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K
> RAM: 8Gb (2x4Gb) Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866MHz 9-10-9-27 1.50V
> VGA: MSI GTX770 Gaming 2Gb
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12
> SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 256 Gb
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1Tb
> BD-RE: Panasonic UJ-265 Slot loading
> 
> Noctua just confirmed that NH-L12 cooler is compatible with Asus Maximus VII Impact, so I guess I'll have no trouble fitting it. As I need my rig to be really silent I'll start by using absolutely no case fans. I'll check temperatures and maybe add one, two or all three of them. I'll keep you posted.
> Here's a quick photo.


You have, board, and cooler









mayby you try it on ( with mPCIe Combo and SuperemeFX Impact II expansion card) , and make some pic


----------



## Polter

I'll do that tomorrow Mr0czny. I'll post pics as well. It seems that I'll finally receive SX600-G on Tuesday..









September 15, 2014, 6:15 pm, ATHENS GR Transfer to local carrier for final delivery.
September 15, 2014, 3:13 pm, ATHENS GR Completed customs clearance process
September 15, 2014, 2:41 pm, ATHENS GR Possible delay in delivery due to extra carrier processing
September 12, 2014, 2:33 pm, ATHENS GR Customs Clearance delay
September 11, 2014, 3:46 pm, ATHENS GR Customs Clearance delay
September 10, 2014, 2:36 pm, ATHENS GR Customs Clearance delay
September 10, 2014, 9:10 am, ATHENS GR Initiated customs clearance process
September 10, 2014, 8:40 am, ATHENS GR Package arrived at a carrier facility
September 10, 2014, 4:52 am, LEIPZIG DE Package has left the carrier facility
September 10, 2014, 1:44 am, LEIPZIG DE Package arrived at a carrier facility
September 9, 2014, 2:55 am, Los Angeles Gateway CA US Package has left the carrier facility
September 8, 2014, 8:37 pm, Los Angeles Gateway CA US Package arrived at a carrier facility
September 8, 2014, 7:34 pm, Ontario CA US Package has left the carrier facility
September 8, 2014, 7:34 pm, Ontario CA US Package arrived at a carrier facility
September 8, 2014, 2:57 pm, Ontario CA US Package received by carrier


----------



## mikex921

i will soon be joining you all in this club. ill be picking up my case this weekend. my question is, whats the difference between the raven and the ml07? other than exterior looks i couldnt tell if there was any difference. also i cant find any info about the ml08. but im new to this series so forgive me.


----------



## Gamedaz

* The mlo7 has vents on the side's of the case which are designed to push hot air outside the case. This requires all fans be pushing air into the case , so it c an be push out the sides.


----------



## Polter

Finally..


Let's see how silent the SX600-G is. We have 220V/50Hz here..

Skrillion was right. It will be a VERY TIGHT FIT, especially in ML07.

The NH-L12 can fit in only two orientations. The first one will not finally fit into the ML07:


the second one seems OK


but with one tiny obstacle:

the CMOS battery.

I'll try the first orientation and see if it can fit in ML07


Also, here's the infamous Impact CoolHub with LN2 mode:


See 'ya all later on.


----------



## Haas360

Is it possible to get a h100 and route it where the GPU goes? AND have a GPU? Im thinking the really low profile fans as well.


----------



## DyndaS

If you get something like this yes


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> If you get something like this yes


Nice! I believe ELSA = PNY, I remember back in the day the professional division of ELSA that specialized in Quadro cards was purchased by PNY. Looks like that's still true today look at that box art!

*Source:* http://www.theregister.co.uk/2002/04/26/so_farewell_then_elsa_pny/



Just a small tidbit for those not familiar with who ELSA is...


----------



## Titi

Hi guys,

I plan to build a gaming system in the Raven RVZ01.

I know i'll have to mod the Raven RVZ01 to do what i plan to do : upgrade hole from 12 cm to 14 cm to fit a kraken in it.

And also remove the slim 12 cm fan of the chassis CPU hole. (pretty sure)

Q1 :

Reading tests it comes that the Kraken X41 or X40 are the best CPU coolers available.

Would these fit in depth on front of the CPU fan on the side of the case ?

I've studied the dimensions of the X40 and i'm pretty sure but i'd like a definitive feedback on this point.

Q2 :

When the watercooling is placed on the side of the box does it get warmer inside ?

I mean : the fan in front of the CPU is not there anymore to cool the case correctly like it would do.

So have you noticed temp issues in the case with or without watercooling placed right here ?

I know that a lot of systems are built with watercooling placed near graphics cards.

But i do not plan to do that because it requires GPU watercooling too if the GPU is big.

I'd like to watercool only the CPU, though the GTX 970 series seem to have a low TDP dixit the leaks.

Thanks for your input ! ! !


----------



## OCPG

The EVGA 980 SC ACX will be going in my system, just waiting on SilverStone to release the FTZ01. Hurry up guys, I want to build this system already!


----------



## GuniGuGu

So with the design of this case designed around "positive air pressure" and exhausting air to the ends is the stock blower better than an AIB for a GTX970/980?


----------



## icecool

After two weeks since ordering the parts I was finally able to finish building my first ever pc. I think this case can be quite tough for a first time builder but to me it was still worth it just to have a small but powerful pc that can fit in my small room! I ended up buying the flat cables cause cable management in this case is a doozy! After an hour of bf4 Im getting max 65C on the cpu and 76C on the GPU, so I think those are good numbers especially on this small case. Thanks to everyone who helped me in building this case!

Specs:

Case : Rvz01
Motherboard: Gigabyte H97N-WIFI
CPU: i5- 4590S intel
GPU: Sapphire TRI-X OC 290 4GB
PSU: SFX 450w Silverstone
HDD: 1TB WD black
SSD: MX100 256 GB
Memory: Crucial Ballistic sport 16GB





Sorry for the bad quality pics!


----------



## ReAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> So with the design of this case designed around "positive air pressure" and exhausting air to the ends is the stock blower better than an AIB for a GTX970/980?


You don't want a blower card, as the fans next to the graphics card are supposed to be pulling air in, so the graphics card should also pulling air on the card, then the air is forced out through the vents. A blower card would be counter productive, and go against the positive pressure motif, although a lot of people use the push/pull fan setup, so i guess you could go an inbetween or negative pressure setup. The RVZ01 and ML07 benefit from custom coolers like MSI, EVGA and ASUS, not the reference coolers which are normally blowers


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAvenger*
> 
> You don't want a blower card, as the fans next to the graphics card are supposed to be pulling air in, so the graphics card should also pulling air on the card, then the air is forced out through the vents. A blower card would be counter productive, and go against the positive pressure motif, although a lot of people use the push/pull fan setup, so i guess you could go an inbetween or negative pressure setup. The RVZ01 and ML07 benefit from custom coolers like MSI, EVGA and ASUS, not the reference coolers which are normally blowers


Interesting i would've thought that sucking air into the case from the bottom would give the blower-air fan more air to work with and also keep the same positive pressure motif since it helps exhaust air out the side vents...


----------



## Grey728

With the way this case is built either type of card be it blower or aftermarket will work great in this case. It's really just a matter of preference. There just isn't a lot of space in here to trap hot pockets of air that wouldn't escape from many of the side vents.

Just be sure that you install case fans to blow into the case to take advantage of the positive pressure design.


----------



## GuniGuGu

Also can you fit a triple slot GPU in these cases?


----------



## ReAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> So with the design of this case designed around "positive air pressure" and exhausting air to the ends is the stock blower better than an AIB for a GTX970/980?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> Also can you fit a triple slot GPU in these cases?


No dual slot only, limited by the space there and the plate at the back


----------



## Polter

Hi there!
After trying the Intel stock cooler on my rig, I started having high temp alerts from my Asus VII Impact. CPU temp was 80~86 degrees celsius, so i fitted the 120mm fan from my still unused Noctua NH-L12 on the case over the CPU. Temps went down but the noise from the air hitting the case grilles at the fan opening was at least annoying.
So, today, I reopened the case, took everything appart and reassembled the rig so that I could have my Noctua NH-L12 seated over the CPU in my ML07.
So, at first my rig was like this:


I took the Intel stock cooler off and tried to assemble the base of NH-LH12 in place. I found out that there were certain SMD parts on the underside of the motherboard that got in the way, so I had to cut some parts of the rubber base of the cooler.



..so it got like this:



The base system assembled looked like this:


The bottom fan must be reseated a few fins back for the cooler to fit properly on the base.



TheCorsair Vengeance Pro Dimms are a tight fit with this cooler:


Well, finally, NH-L12 was on Asus Maximus Vii Impact but will all that fit into thw Silverstone ML07?
The space between the power board of the Vii Impact and the case is just 12mm

so it's time for the Dremel to take some action..

yep! That's it.


Now I can reassemble everything


And finally:


My new PC is silent so far with CPU temps at around 60~65 degrees celsius. I'll try to stress it a bit and see what temperatures I get..


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Yes but it's very tight and you have to have the power plug hanging out


I'm thinking of the ASUS Strix 980. The width is slightly smaller than the old DirectCU II. *5.27in vs 5.8in*. Do you think this new card might fit with the power cord in?


----------



## ReAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> I'm thinking of the ASUS Strix 980. Why does the power cord have to hangout, is there any way to make this not happen?


The place where the power cable is routed to the back, stops the graphics card from being longer than 330mm, if its longer you'll have to route it differently. Luckily new 980 and 970 cards are quite short this time round, although the new issue is the width and height of the card, especially the strix because of its large heatsink, its dimensions are 28.86 x 13.44 x4.09 cm, which means you'll only just fit 25mm fans in


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> Also can you fit a triple slot GPU in these cases?


Yes, you can. There is around 60 mm from the gpu to the side of the case.

With a dual slot card you can use a 25mm thickness fan. Triple slot, maybe 15-20mm thickness case fans.

I'm currently using a triple slot heat sink attached to my evga 780 gtx and I still have room for two 120x20mm fans blowing right onto them.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAvenger*
> 
> The place where the power cable is routed to the back, stops the graphics card from being longer than 330mm, if its longer you'll have to route it differently. Luckily new 980 and 970 cards are quite short this time round, although the new issue is the width and height of the card, especially the strix because of its large heatsink, its dimensions are 28.86 x 13.44 x4.09 cm, which means you'll only just fit 25mm fans in


Hmm, 330mm is 12.99" but others couldn't fit an 11.3" card (ASUS 780 DC2) without pulling out the power cord. Are you sure it's the width and not length? Because the area that gets close to the power cord cut out is the 5.27" measurement.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Yes, you can. There is around 60 mm from the gpu to the side of the case.
> 
> With a dual slot card you can use a 25mm thickness fan. Triple slot, maybe 15-20mm thickness case fans.
> 
> I'm currently using a triple slot heat sink attached to my evga 780 gtx and I still have room for two 120x20mm fans blowing right onto them.


What heat-sink is are you using on your GPU? What are your temps on idle, load, and ambient?


----------



## Vendari

do any of you guys experience random fps drops (from 40+ to low single digits) when using cards without a 6pin power connector? I have an FPS drop problem and im trying to rule out the riser card or my MoBo's power distribution.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Yes, you can. There is around 60 mm from the gpu to the side of the case.
> 
> With a dual slot card you can use a 25mm thickness fan. Triple slot, maybe 15-20mm thickness case fans.


this is more\less fine data. Same I can confirm with my Power Color R9 290 PCS+(which is 2,5 Slot card). Fits fine without intake fans opposite to GPU.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAvenger*
> 
> You don't want a blower card, as the fans next to the graphics card are supposed to be pulling air in, so the graphics card should also pulling air on the card, then the air is forced out through the vents. A blower card would be counter productive, and go against the positive pressure motif, although a lot of people use the push/pull fan setup, so i guess you could go an in between or negative pressure setup. The RVZ01 and ML07 benefit from custom coolers like MSI, EVGA and ASUS, not the reference coolers which are normally blowers


I would doubt that. What is the hottest component of the system ? It is the GPU, not the CPU(300W of beefy GPU vs 150W on "K" Intel CPU). In my opinion having a exhaust GPU cooling system should result in average case temperature drop from 4-8 Deg. comparing to the same card with intake blower style of cooling.
Apart from GPU you will have CPU & PSU intake fans creating positive pressure inside the case. Also nothing stops you from having exhaust GPU turbine with both case fans in-taking air at the same time.

People, we are talking abt small case, very minor air routes available(hence no advantage blower over exhaust), so pls feel free to use any type of cooler for GPU you want







and report the results









I would choose exhaust type for GPU over the blower any time, however taking into considerations:
- inability to repair of exhaust GPU cooler by simply replacing the fans
- almost no good exhaust blower cooling systems available on the market (where are you IceQ???







)
- no availability in my Country

...I'm unable to do that...

Best of Luck !


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> I would choose exhaust type for GPU over the blower any time, however taking into considerations:


Err.. isn't blower the same as exhaust?


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> this is more\less fine data. Same I can confirm with my Power Color R9 290 PCS+(which is 2,5 Slot card). Fits fine without intake fans opposite to GPU.


What size are the stock fans? How many come with the case 3 right? (1 CPU + 2 GPU?)


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> What heat-sink is are you using on your GPU? What are your temps on idle, load, and ambient?


I second requesting to share that info. I also like the Idea of having bare heatsink on the powerful GPU and manage cooling only by two 12 cm PWM Fans controlled via Motherboard.
So far the best candidates are:
- Noctua NF-F12 PWM
- Corsair AP12 PWM

But - Found this post specific to Power Color R9 290 PCS+ (also have same GPU) - http://www.overclock.net/t/1462592/powercolor-pcs-r9-290/950#post_22829514

which shows that 12CM Fan running on 1500 RPM might not be enough for the cooling....

- SilverStone FM121B (800-*2400* RPM)
- Noiseblocker eLoop B12-P (800-2000 RPM)
- Cooler Master Jet Flow (800-2000 RPM)

might be good candidates - but do not have any ideas on performance of these....


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> What size are the stock fans? How many come with the case 3 right? (1 CPU + 2 GPU?)


No. 1 slim on GPU + 1 slim on CPU - I.e. you will need 1 more fan to cover all the intake holes - Note: Talking abt Raven Case - not ML.
Below is link with pics:
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1392-page2.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> Err.. isn't blower the same as exhaust?


Sorry, might have mixed the translations








- exhaust - dampening hot air out of the case
- blower - I meant that is blowing the air on the card, and dumping the air inside the case.

Thanks


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> No. 1 slim on GPU + 1 slim on CPU - I.e. you will need 1 more fan to cover all the intake holes - Note: Talking abt Raven Case - not ML.
> Below is link with pics:
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1392-page2.html


Ahh.. thanks for clarifying... So can you buy a stock RVZ01 fan? or what are recommended thin fans to fit?


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> Ahh.. thanks for clarifying... So can you buy a stock RVZ01 fan? or what are recommended thin fans to fit?


Buying opportunity should depend on your country. Normally Silver stone sell everything 
Fans recommendations do depend on
- where you want to use them(GPU or CPU)
- your Hardware installed(i.e. clearance available - case is tight







)
- silence preferences - this is strictly personal









Slim fans are medium performance:
- Gelid Slim 12cm PWM http://www.ebay.com/itm/181047818184
- Scythe Slip Stream Slim(not PWM but have 4 models for 800 / 1200 / 1600 / 2000 RPMS)

...but low profile if you have space concerns

If you use 2 slot GPU or less and Low profile CPU cooler - then you can fit standard 12 cm * 2.5 cm fans which are a plenty to choose from.


----------



## ltlukelt

I currently have a reference style GTX 780 and I have the option to upgrade to a GTX 980 ACX for free.

Would the ACX heat up the case considerably more?


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltlukelt*
> 
> I currently have a reference style GTX 780 and I have the option to upgrade to a GTX 980 ACX for free.
> 
> Would the ACX heat up the case considerably more?


No. In fact there's quite a few here who believe ACX coolers are slightly better than reference coolers in this case as the extra exposed fans will help better the positive air pressure that this case thrives on, helping to expel more heat out. I'm one of them.


----------



## ltlukelt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> No. In fact there's quite a few here who believe ACX coolers are slightly better than reference coolers in this case as the extra exposed fans will help better the positive air pressure that this case thrives on, helping to expel more heat out. I'm one of them.


That's good to know. Thanks. Look like I'm upgrading


----------



## S2000Gan

Does anyone know if the EVGA DVD drive works in the RVZ01 / ML07 / ML08 / FTZ01?
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Slot-Load-Internal-OEM-UJ8C5-100-OD-S101-BR/dp/B00FS6O1YM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1411436540&sr=8-2&keywords=slim+dvd+slot+load
It doesnt have a faceplate because the Hadron I guess has a "faceplate" for the drive built into the case I guess?
Im wondering if its the same for Silverstone's slim case or if it still uses a face plate in which case you need to get something like the SDO2

Thanks!


----------



## stormie

I was waiting for the 600W PSU before finally getting the ML07 but everything I've read so far suggests the 600W is no quieter than the old 450W, and the semi-passive feature seems to be all but useless. And it seems like doing a fan swap on the 600W is going to be a problem given the very high-speed fan they decided to use and the lack of suitable replacements.

So would it be fair to say the 450W with a fan swap is still the quietest option for this case? I'm planning to run a 4670K mildly overclocked and a GTX 970 so power draw shouldn't be a problem. Just that I was holding out for the 600W SFX due to the semi-passive operation and supposedly improved noise characteristics of a better quality fan and reduced speed. The SFX-L PSU now seems like it's going to be the best option but the grill on the case doesn't cater for the larger fan. Maybe this will be addressed with the FTZ01 and ML08? Back to a waiting game I suppose.









I'm just trying to decide if the 450W is the best option in the interim or whether I need to give up on this case and stick with mATX for the time being. Anyone noise conscious here who is happy with the 600W PSU?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> I was waiting for the 600W PSU before finally getting the ML07 but everything I've read so far suggests the 600W is no quieter than the old 450W, and the semi-passive feature seems to be all but useless. And it seems like doing a fan swap on the 600W is going to be a problem given the very high-speed fan they decided to use and the lack of suitable replacements.
> 
> So would it be fair to say the 450W with a fan swap is still the quietest option for this case? I'm planning to run a 4670K mildly overclocked and a GTX 970 so power draw shouldn't be a problem. Just that I was holding out for the 600W SFX due to the semi-passive operation and supposedly improved noise characteristics of a better quality fan and reduced speed. The SFX-L PSU now seems like it's going to be the best option but the grill on the case doesn't cater for the larger fan. Maybe this will be addressed with the FTZ01 and ML08? Back to a waiting game I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to decide if the 450W is the best option in the interim or whether I need to give up on this case and stick with mATX for the time being. Anyone noise conscious here who is happy with the 600W PSU?


I am pretty happy with the 600 SFX and don't hear noise from it at all. Read the last 2 pages at hardforum, one of the members there and here on OCN did some extensive testing. Johnnyguru just reviewed this PSU too with some favorable remarks.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1810867&page=46


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I am pretty happy with the 600 SFX and don't hear noise from it at all. Read the last 2 pages at hardforum, one of the members there and here on OCN did some extensive testing. Johnnyguru just reviewed this PSU too with some favorable remarks.
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1810867&page=46


Thanks. I've been closely following the hardforum thread, and I just read the Johnnyguru review. From a noise perspective, the SPCR review wasn't terribly encouraging and other comments have said it's no quieter than the 450W version. Given that I'd only be using about half its capacity at most, it might be okay and being on 240V the slightly higher efficiency might help a tiny bit too. But at least with the 450W there's the possibility of doing a fan swap and the 600W is a hefty premium here at $180 AUD plus shipping. If the semi-passive feature had actually worked, it would be a little more compelling. I expected to get passive operation for idle at least.

To be honest, I'm still tossing up between this and the SG10 case. The RVZ01/ML07 was the first case to come along that for me made a convincing argument for ITX when using a large graphics card, but the PSU seems to continue to be the sticking point. Plus its annoying when the case can technically fit a full-size PSU. Guess I was just hoping for too much from the 600W version.

Still, great to hear you're happy with it so far. It will be interesting to see how the SFX-L fairs since Silverstone have said they're putting extra effort into making it operate as quietly as possible.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> Thanks. I've been closely following the hardforum thread, and I just read the Johnnyguru review. From a noise perspective, the SPCR review wasn't terribly encouraging and other comments have said it's no quieter than the 450W version.


Not sure how you got the impression that SX600-G is no quieter than ST45SF-G, but that's simply not true. The SX600-G will be quieter than ST45SF-G in all usage scenarios. Also SPCR gave SX600-G a recommendation so it is among the quietest PSUs available, they just said that it isn't as quiet as the quietest ATX PSU of equivalent wattages.


----------



## stormie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Not sure how you got the impression that SX600-G is no quieter than ST45SF-G, but that's simply not true. The SX600-G will be quieter than ST45SF-G in all usage scenarios. Also SPCR gave SX600-G a recommendation so it is among the quietest PSUs available, they just said that it isn't as quiet as the quietest ATX PSU of equivalent wattages.


Fair point. One online review said that subjectively the SX600-G seemed no quieter than the ST45SF-G, although they didn't measure each unit as such. Comparing the SPCR measurements on both units they rated about the same at up to around 90W, then the SX600-G showed a small improvement at 150W and presumably above (SPCR didn't measure the ST45SF-G above 150W as they only did a partial review). I was just hoping for more of an improvement than there seems to be, and I was especially wanting to see the SX600-G remain silent in idle conditions given its advertised semi-passive design. The common complaint I've seen is that the ST45SF-G is noisy at idle and part of the reason why some people have been doing a fan swap.

Here's the SPCR comparison tables:

Silverstone ST45SF-G
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1369-page3.html

Silverstone SX600-G
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1405-page3.html

Anyway, maybe the FTZ01/ML08 and the upcoming SFX-L will be a winning combination for the more noise obsessed amongst us. I really hope that's the case. I suppose for me personally I'm just not willing to make the tradeoff of ATX to SFX given the results I've seen so far, much as I'd love to move to a true SFF case. In the meantime I think I'll just have to settle on the SG10 while I keep an eye on future developments.


----------



## ReAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Sorry, might have mixed the translations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - exhaust - dampening hot air out of the case
> - blower - I meant that is blowing the air on the card, and dumping the air inside the case.
> 
> Thanks


When most of us say blower, we mean take the heat from the card and funnel it out (blows away from card), hence the name blower, that is where the confusion comes from
The card type that draws cooler air onto the card, im pretty sure is a sucker or dissapiter, more common in 3rd party coolers


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> Thanks. I've been closely following the hardforum thread, and I just read the Johnnyguru review. From a noise perspective, the SPCR review wasn't terribly encouraging and other comments have said it's no quieter than the 450W version. Given that I'd only be using about half its capacity at most, it might be okay and being on 240V the slightly higher efficiency might help a tiny bit too. But at least with the 450W there's the possibility of doing a fan swap and the 600W is a hefty premium here at $180 AUD plus shipping. If the semi-passive feature had actually worked, it would be a little more compelling. I expected to get passive operation for idle at least.
> 
> To be honest, I'm still tossing up between this and the SG10 case. The RVZ01/ML07 was the first case to come along that for me made a convincing argument for ITX when using a large graphics card, but the PSU seems to continue to be the sticking point. Plus its annoying when the case can technically fit a full-size PSU. Guess I was just hoping for too much from the 600W version.
> 
> Still, great to hear you're happy with it so far. It will be interesting to see how the SFX-L fairs since Silverstone have said they're putting extra effort into making it operate as quietly as possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> Fair point. One online review said that subjectively the SX600-G seemed no quieter than the ST45SF-G, although they didn't measure each unit as such. Comparing the SPCR measurements on both units they rated about the same at up to around 90W, then the SX600-G showed a small improvement at 150W and presumably above (SPCR didn't measure the ST45SF-G above 150W as they only did a partial review). I was just hoping for more of an improvement than there seems to be, and I was especially wanting to see the SX600-G remain silent in idle conditions given its advertised semi-passive design. The common complaint I've seen is that the ST45SF-G is noisy at idle and part of the reason why some people have been doing a fan swap.
> 
> Here's the SPCR comparison tables:
> 
> Silverstone ST45SF-G
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1369-page3.html
> 
> Silverstone SX600-G
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1405-page3.html
> 
> Anyway, maybe the FTZ01/ML08 and the upcoming SFX-L will be a winning combination for the more noise obsessed amongst us. I really hope that's the case. I suppose for me personally I'm just not willing to make the tradeoff of ATX to SFX given the results I've seen so far, much as I'd love to move to a true SFF case. In the meantime I think I'll just have to settle on the SG10 while I keep an eye on future developments.


As I said before, there is a forum member on here at H forums that did his own testing and he found the PSU to be good in terms of meeting what is advertised. There are some cheaper caps that were used of course which is known, it should not deter anyone from buying. I've had this PSU now for a week almost and I have not heard any noise from it. I have it in a SG08-Lite which also has the PSU mounted to the front of the case. I sit 8-9 feet away from my PC, but even when I put my ear to the PC, I do not hear it at all. It's a great PSU, but I feel like with the release of Maxwell and what I have in my system it is overkill now and the 450W would have been enough.

Again, not sure where you are hearing the main consensus is that it is noisy? There were a few on H forums that complained, but there are also several people on here including myself that has the PSU and it's not loud. I have OC my GPU with this PSU, so it has had some extra juice thrown at it.

The SG10 is an awesome case. I had it when I was mATX. My only complaint was the panels on it really sucked how they designed it, but that is just my complaint with it.


----------



## Skrillion

I personally can't tell a different between the SFX450 and 600W with the fan sound.

I can tell a major difference with the coil whine however.
My 600 will make a 10-15 second pin drop sound like a WB cartoon sound effect of something falling from a cliff.
Starts of extremely high pitched and then goes lower. It's heavily distracting unless you have headphones on.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> I personally can't tell a different between the SFX450 and 600W with the fan sound.
> 
> I can tell a major difference with the coil whine however.
> My 600 will make a 10-15 second pin drop sound like a WB cartoon sound effect of something falling from a cliff.
> Starts of extremely high pitched and then goes lower. It's heavily distracting unless you have headphones on.


I must be lucky because I'm not hearing the coil whine, but like the V1.0 of the 450-G I remember people being ok for a bit and then the fan started breaking down. The SFX format is awesome, but it worries me with how the components will fair in year 2, 3, etc with the 600W especially if cheaper capacitors were used and I despise 80mm fans.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Yes but it's very tight and you have to have the power plug hanging out


If it's not too much trouble, can you post a picture showing the back straight on?


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, can you post a picture showing the back straight on?


I would mate but I'm water cooled now sorry


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> I personally can't tell a different between the SFX450 and 600W with the fan sound.
> 
> I can tell a major difference with the coil whine however.
> My 600 will make a 10-15 second pin drop sound like a WB cartoon sound effect of something falling from a cliff.
> Starts of extremely high pitched and then goes lower. It's heavily distracting unless you have headphones on.












What a description ! But IMHO the top line SFX PSU should not sound this way. I would exchange it if I had a chance to do so. I have a Gigabyte FM2 mATX Board which does the same, this whine becomes clearly audible right after I installed proper components - the only thing I can hear most of the time









I was hoping for a silent unit under low loads, and now I see that this is not going to happen. Too bad - I almost thought to replace A10-5800K + R9 270X with 4690K + R9 290 to up the performance of this little box....
Still I only have to use it as media center, and for this I will buy Be Quiet! PSU http://www.computeruniverse.ru/products/90544759/be-quiet-sfx-power.asp
Too bad this one does only have single 8 pin PCI-E connector, but at least I know it will be quieter than existing unit from Silverstone.

The only good thing I see in Selverstone that they actually contact and communicate with their customers(seen their replies in the Hard 600W SFX PSu forum branch) and hopefully can take any points from that.
Will be waiting for a next PSU from them


----------



## arg0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> I was hoping for a silent unit under low loads, and now I see that this is not going to happen. Too bad - I almost thought to replace A10-5800K + R9 270X with 4690K + R9 290 to up the performance of this little box....


Get a GTX 970, r9 290 is hot more than hell.


----------



## arg0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> What heat-sink is are you using on your GPU? What are your temps on idle, load, and ambient?


here him original post, http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/1870#post_22534398
it's named Deepcool VC6006 Dracula heatsink


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> I think we all have the same issue here. No screw provided that is long enough to hold the support bracket in place.. I actually had to resort to zip ties.


Can someone provide more info on how you go about securing the card with zip ties?


----------



## Muradas

Hello .

I 'm building my new computer and I have only one question to be resolved.

Now I have all my components less CPU cooling .

4670K
Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB1600CL8
Gigabyte Z97N
GTX 970

My question is, as my ram memory is not low profile , lest I have to install the heatsink does not fit because of the height of the ram.No I appreciate the change that has come ram me at a great price .

I would like to know which would be the most recommended cooling , either air or water and that will not disturb the ram .

Had thought of solutions of water, but not if the Corsair H55 and H60 would fit well in the team .

What do you recommend me?

Thank you so much co


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arg0n*
> 
> Get a GTX 970, r9 290 is hot more than hell.


Are you confused by "marketing TDP" Nvidia provided for 970 and 980 Cards? Look at the proper reviews states that these are not much of a cooler than R9 290(X) Family(also difference between 970 and R9 290 is negligible is 80% of games -IMHO not worth the transition). Also 970 Card requires much power to overclock and even more than 980 one.
Anyhow I'm not in position now to change the GPU. And if I would - this will most likely be AMD 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Can someone provide more info on how you go about securing the card with zip ties?


there are at least 2-3 places on the wall behind the card to use as fixing point. Simply find the proper point on you GPU and connect carefully with cable tie to the nearest point on the raiser board.
Is provided bracket not working for some reason ? It was stated that to get this attached you need to apply some pressure for screw to make contact with Raiser Board,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muradas*
> 
> Hello .
> 
> I 'm building my new computer and I have only one question to be resolved.
> 
> Now I have all my components less CPU cooling .
> 
> 4670K
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB1600CL8
> Gigabyte Z97N
> GTX 970
> 
> My question is, as my ram memory is not low profile , lest I have to install the heatsink does not fit because of the height of the ram.No I appreciate the change that has come ram me at a great price .
> 
> I would like to know which would be the most recommended cooling , either air or water and that will not disturb the ram .
> 
> Had thought of solutions of water, but not if the Corsair H55 and H60 would fit well in the team .
> 
> What do you recommend me?
> 
> Thank you so much co


High Pipe can be removed by unscrewing. Rest heat spreader I believe is glued to the RAM, so better not to try in case you dont want to buy new RAM after failed attempt

Otherwise following:

Intel stock - almost no overclock
Noctua N9i - almost no overclock - or as an option to put powerful PWM case intake fan and perhaps remove the Noctua one ? This might provide some room for overclock.
Compatibility check http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=50&lng=en


----------



## whosemaxwell

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99 @ NCIX US)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM CPU Cooler ($64.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($154.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($162.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Plextor M6e 128GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($119.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $0.00)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card ($629.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Silverstone ML07B HTPC Case ($59.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($129.19 @ Amazon)
*Optical Drive:* EVGA 100-OD-S101-BR DVD/CD Writer ($43.39 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 - 64-bit (OEM) (64-bit) ($90.26 @ OutletPC)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($321.00)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-S12B FLX 59.2 CFM 120mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-S12B FLX 59.2 CFM 120mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
*Case Fan:* Scythe Slipstream 110.3 CFM 120mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
*Total:* $2076.76
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-09-25 01:19 EDT-0400_

Noctua NH-L12 seems to be the quietest and cooler of the fan based CPU coolers.

Anyone have issues mounting M.2 drives under their mobo's in their HTPC's?


----------



## ZeratulR

I'm thinking about building a water cooled system in the RVZ01. But I have a few questions. First of all, I'm thinking of getting a build in pump + reservoir radiator from Swiftech : http://www.swiftech.com/mcr-x20-drive-rev3.aspx#tab3, and yes I'm going to water cool my graphics card. And I also want to know how much space do I have above the PSU, guys plz help me


----------



## fleetfeather

^ that rad/pump combo is outrageously noisy


----------



## mmmmbeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muradas*
> 
> Hello .
> 
> I 'm building my new computer and I have only one question to be resolved.
> 
> Now I have all my components less CPU cooling .
> 
> 4670K
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB1600CL8
> Gigabyte Z97N
> GTX 970
> 
> My question is, as my ram memory is not low profile , lest I have to install the heatsink does not fit because of the height of the ram.No I appreciate the change that has come ram me at a great price .
> 
> I would like to know which would be the most recommended cooling , either air or water and that will not disturb the ram .
> 
> Had thought of solutions of water, but not if the Corsair H55 and H60 would fit well in the team .
> 
> What do you recommend me?
> 
> Thank you so much co


I had the same problem, didn't pay attention and I bought RAM with a high Heat sink. I took my heat sinks off my ram so I could use the cooler I wanted to use. It was very easy using a plastic ruler and a hairdryer and I had the heat sinks off in seconds. Here's a video that I followed before doing mine. 




It will void you warranty though.


----------



## Dreamsize

I believe I saw someone back ask about a fan power spiller for 3 instead of two! Here it is Here


----------



## PikkonMG

Just upgraded my RVZ01 build with the new Silverstone 600 Watt SFX PSU and a Zotac GTX 970.

Did Unboxing video on the PSU and the Card

Good thing with the 600 Watt SFX Power Supply is it includes the flat modular cables.

This is what my build use to be.
Case: Raven RVZ01.
Processor: Intel Core i7-4770K Quad-Core Processor.
Motherboard: Gigabyte LGA 1150 Intel Z87 Mini ITX GA-Z87N-WIFI.
RAM: HyperX 8GB Kit (2x4GB) 1600MHz DDR3 PC3-12800, Black .
HD 1: Crucial M500 240GB SATA 2.5-Inch 7mm (with 9.5mm adapter) Internal Solid State Drive.
HD 2: Western Digital 500 GB WD Black SATA III 7200 RPM 16 MB Cache OEM Notebook Hard Drive.
HD 3: Western Digital 1 TB WD Black 3.5 Inch Hard Drive.
DVD: Panasonic UJ-8C5
Video: EVGA GeForce GTX760 SuperClocked w/EVGA ACX Cooler 2GB
PSU: Silverstone 450 Watt SFX PSU

This is what my build is now.
Case: Raven RVZ01.
CPU Cooler: Noctua Low-Profile Quiet CPU Cooler NH-L9I
Processor: Intel Core i7-4770K Quad-Core Processor.
Motherboard: Gigabyte LGA 1150 Intel Z87 Mini ITX GA-Z87N-WIFI.
RAM: G.SKILL Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866.
HD 1: Crucial MX100 512GB Internal Solid State Drive.
HD 2: Western Digital 500 GB WD Black SATA III 7200 RPM 16 MB Cache OEM Notebook Hard Drive.
HD 3: HGST Travelstar 2.5-Inch 1TB 7200RPM SATA 6GB/s.
DVD: Panasonic UJ-8C5.
Video: ZOTAC Geforce GTX 970 4GB.
PSU: Silverstone 600 Watt SFX PSU.


----------



## rezrez

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> What bothers me about the Antec 650 Kuhler is that the overall height of the Radiator/Fan/Pump isn't listed anywhere.
> 
> Radiator: 27mm
> Fan: 25mm
> Cold Plate + pump: 26mm*
> 
> Total Height: 78mm* (maybe)
> 
> I have a beef with the "Cold Plate = Pump" measurement. That should have been separated to make it more clear since the picture shows it as two separate devices for this particular model. The 620 doesn't have this problem.






Found it
The dimension for Antec Kuhler H2O 650 is
26+27+25=78mm tube 300 mm(waterblock+radiator+fan)
http://www.antec.com/pdf/flyers/KUHLER_H2O_650_flyer_EN.pdf

while Antec Kuhler H2O 620 is
27+27+25=79mm tube 330mm

I'm looking to put his into my next build as well so I guess with lower total height and shorter tube, it should fit.
http://www.antec.com/pdf/flyers/KUHLER%20H2O%20620_flyer_EN.pdf


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> What heat-sink is are you using on your GPU? What are your temps on idle, load, and ambient?


*Graphics Card:* EVGA 780gtx Dual FTW factory overclocked to 980Mhz Base/1033MHz boost (though I have recorded higher)
*GPU Cooler:* GamerStorm Dracula It can be found under other names but this site had the most complete info.
Idle: 30C Horizontal, 40C Vertical
Typical Load for an hour: 65C
Unigen Heaven on extreme setting and 1920x1080 resolution: 80C* Horizontal, 75C Vertical

*Horizontal Setup:*
My card still get's to 80C but it doesn't lower the boost nearly as much as it did with my standard heatsink. My clockspeeds stay above 1000MHz-1150MHz where before it would drop down to 980Mhz using my standard heatsink.
If I raise the system up by ~ 2 inches to allow more airflow underneath I stay below 80C and more like 76C and maintain max boost clock speeds.

*Vertical Setup:*
My idle temp is 40C. I don't understand why it idle's higher than horizontal but it just does. However, I can run all day long and not hit 80C.

Now the bad news...
The 120x20mm PWM fans I use are loud as hell when full on at 2400rpm and kick on at 70C. I can set the rpms lower but I don't want my card to downclock and more often than not I don't notice the sound while gaming anyways. At under 50C I keep the rpms down to ~1300 which is the lowest setting I can have through EVGA's software. 1300rpms is also the lowest setting that can be achieved using the ACX cooler fans as well so perhaps it's just bad controller software. At full RPMs I would say it's still equivalent or just a bit quieter than an XBOX 360, XBOX One, or PS3 which probably isn't saying much. The biggest difference though is that those consoles fans stop blowing so hard the moment you exit the game and are near silent immediately. I can't say the same for my HTPC. After gaming, it can take several minutes for the card to cool down so the fans speed will still be going full blast then gradually lower until I hit my 50C/1300rpm setpoint.


----------



## Sargeduder

Hello guys, I'll be building my pc with the RVZ01 this week. This thread is amazingly informative but after reading through it for a second time I am wondering if the new cooler from MSI will fit. Its dimensions are 269 x 141 x 35. I am worried about the height of the card, I've been trying to find a build that has a card with similar height but i think i might have overlooked something. If someone could clear this up i would be grateful.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sargeduder*
> 
> Hello guys, I'll be building my pc with the RVZ01 this week. This thread is amazingly informative but after reading through it for a second time I am wondering if the new cooler from MSI will fit. Its dimensions are 269 x 141 x 35. I am worried about the height of the card, I've been trying to find a build that has a card with similar height but i think i might have overlooked something. If someone could clear this up i would be grateful.


From my research, the card will fit but only with the power cord hanging out the back. I'm going with the ASUS Strix because of the backplate and lower power consumption/coil wine issues.


----------



## Muradas

For a 4670K , what would be the best cooling solution ?

The problem is that I have the high profile RAM , the Corsair Dominator Platinum .

I just need to find a good cooling solution that does not hit me with the ram to start riding the machine.

Thank you so much fellow .


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muradas*
> 
> For a 4670K , what would be the best cooling solution ?
> 
> The problem is that I have the high profile RAM , the Corsair Dominator Platinum .
> 
> I just need to find a good cooling solution that does not hit me with the ram to start riding the machine.
> 
> Thank you so much fellow .


Thermolab LP53.


----------



## ZeratulR

How much space do we have on top of the PSU for the RVZ01?


----------



## ZeratulR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ^ that rad/pump combo is outrageously noisy


so then I should go with a res rad combo and put a pump on the ssd mount?


----------



## Muradas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Thermolab LP53.


Thank you very much .

The fact is that I find shopping available with that fan, I am Spanish and I can not find any retailers and shops like Amazon or Rakuten do not have it available.

Can you tell me some more quality option that may be available on Amazon ?

Thank you so much , my first computer and am a little lost.


----------



## Sader0

Noctua NH-L9i(for Intel) or NH-L9a(for AMD) should not interfere with RAM at all.


----------



## coolrunner84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fight4rave*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Do you think below components will fit together?
> 
> MoBo: Asrock Z97E-ITX/ac
> RAM: Kingston Technology FURY Red 16GB 1866MHz DDR3
> Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2
> 
> The cooler seems to have a really low profile and the ram slots on the mobo are very close to the cpu socket.. anyone with this configuration?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Does anyone know the answer to the question above? I just bought the Asorck Z97E-ITX/ac and want to place the order for the Scythe Big Shuriken. I am just worried that the heatsink will extend past the motherboard and hit the case wall. Thanks.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolrunner84*
> 
> Does anyone know the answer to the question above? I just bought the Asorck Z97E-ITX/ac and want to place the order for the Scythe Big Shuriken. I am just worried that the heatsink will extend past the motherboard and hit the case wall. Thanks.


So far the only place I found it is compatible is here:
https://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/?compatible_with=scythe-cpu-cooler-scbsk2100

also worth asking this guy here(has same MB and cooler): http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1367917&p=15956465#post15956465


----------



## coolrunner84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> So far the only place I found it is compatible is here:
> https://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/?compatible_with=scythe-cpu-cooler-scbsk2100
> 
> also worth asking this guy here(has same MB and cooler): http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1367917&p=15956465#post15956465


Thanks, but I'm not worried about the heatsink being compatible with the motherboard. What I want to know is if the heatsink, once mounted, will protrude past the motherboard and prevent it from fitting inside the Silverstone ML07 case.

Like you can see in this image, the heatsink goes past the top of the motherboard. Maybe someone with this case can measure how much space is available between the top of the motherboard and the case. From what I have read, the best way to check if the Big Shuriken will work is to center a 120mm fan above the CPU socket. Unfortunately, I won't be getting my case and motherboard until later this week so I can't test this out.



By the way, I am going to use a i7-4790S. Would I be okay with the stock cooler? If the Big Shuriken won't work, then I am thinking about these other coolers, any opinions?

- Thermalright AXP-100
- Noctua NH-L9i
- Thermolab LP53

Thanks.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolrunner84*
> 
> Thanks, but I'm not worried about the heatsink being compatible with the motherboard. What I want to know is if the heatsink, once mounted, will protrude past the motherboard and prevent it from fitting inside the Silverstone ML07 case.
> 
> Like you can see in this image, the heatsink goes past the top of the motherboard. Maybe someone with this case can measure how much space is available between the top of the motherboard and the case. From what I have read, the best way to check if the Big Shuriken will work is to center a 120mm fan above the CPU socket. Unfortunately, I won't be getting my case and motherboard until later this week so I can't test this out.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I am going to use a i7-4790S. Would I be okay with the stock cooler? If the Big Shuriken won't work, then I am thinking about these other coolers, any opinions?
> 
> - Thermalright AXP-100
> - Noctua NH-L9i
> - Thermolab LP53
> 
> Thanks.


I have a different motherboard altogether(Maximus VI), but if that was my board with that cooler in that configuration with that fan sticking out... I'd be pretty skeptical about that fan not hitting the side of inside of the case. Does that Scythe fan have any adjustment for positioning? My AXP-100 does and it's definitely a godsend, that one might work for yours. The Noctua L9i however, will definitely fit in your board with no issues.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolrunner84*
> 
> Thanks, but I'm not worried about the heatsink being compatible with the motherboard. What I want to know is if the heatsink, once mounted, will protrude past the motherboard and prevent it from fitting inside the Silverstone ML07 case.
> 
> Like you can see in this image, the heatsink goes past the top of the motherboard. Maybe someone with this case can measure how much space is available between the top of the motherboard and the case. From what I have read, the best way to check if the Big Shuriken will work is to center a 120mm fan above the CPU socket. Unfortunately, I won't be getting my case and motherboard until later this week so I can't test this out.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I am going to use a i7-4790S. Would I be okay with the stock cooler? If the Big Shuriken won't work, then I am thinking about these other coolers, any opinions?
> 
> - Thermalright AXP-100
> - Noctua NH-L9i
> - Thermolab LP53
> 
> Thanks.


Hehe, wouldn't vouch for the stock cooler viability. I've got a delidded 4790k here using the stock cooler temporarily. The chip is running at stock, and will hit 85C in a fairly mid-range CPU stress test.

Check the gallery in this thread. You should find a user who has a cooler the same size as the intel stock HSF, but it's made out of copper. That should probably do the job for you


----------



## ShinjiS

This is mine. A big thank you to Ght10 for his tips on getting the huge graphics card (ASUS GTX 780 DC2OC) in.



I'm planning to buy an after market air cooler for this, but it seems that my choices are limited by the height of my ram (~47mm) and the elevated VRM board of the Maximus VII Impact. Tried NT06 Pro before, but the height clearance was too low for the expansion cards. The PCI-E combo card cannot be installed and I had to use a 15mm fan if I want to keep the sound card.

I read that Noctua's L12 will extend over the ram slots and the clearance is only 43mm, Is it possible to mount it in a different orientation or any other cooler suggestion? Trying my best to avoid water cooling as that will set me back a couple of hundreds.


----------



## timinator94

So what would be the absolute best cooler for my 4790k on my Maximus VII Impact that works in this case. I'd like to overclock if possible


----------



## coolrunner84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> I have a different motherboard altogether(Maximus VI), but if that was my board with that cooler in that configuration with that fan sticking out... I'd be pretty skeptical about that fan not hitting the side of inside of the case. Does that Scythe fan have any adjustment for positioning? My AXP-100 does and it's definitely a godsend, that one might work for yours. The Noctua L9i however, will definitely fit in your board with no issues.


Got the motherboard and tested to see if the Big Shuriken will work by placing a 120mm fan centered over the CPU socket. The fan went past the motherboard by about 1cm. I guess I'll just buy the Thermalright AXP-100.

Here are my build specs

CPU: Intel i7-4790S
MB: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
MEM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR31600 Low Profile
GPU: EVGA 02G-P4-3753-KR GTX 750 Ti Superclocked 2GB
SSD: Crucial MX100 512GB x2
HS: Thermalright AXP-100

Hope to have everything built this weekend.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Would you consider getting the Noctua NH-L12. Runs very quietly and can fit on most ITX boards as demonstrated by users who have posted their pics on this forum. It just has to be rotated so the overhanging bit (if any) is facing away from the rear inputs. The only issue I have seen is with MSI boards where its incompatible due to blocking the video card.


----------



## timinator94

IS that better than an all in one solution with a thin low cfm fan?


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolrunner84*
> 
> Got the motherboard and tested to see if the Big Shuriken will work by placing a 120mm fan centered over the CPU socket. The fan went past the motherboard by about 1cm. I guess I'll just buy the Thermalright AXP-100.
> 
> Here are my build specs
> 
> CPU: Intel i7-4790S
> MB: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> MEM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR31600 Low Profile
> GPU: EVGA 02G-P4-3753-KR GTX 750 Ti Superclocked 2GB
> SSD: Crucial MX100 512GB x2
> HS: Thermalright AXP-100
> 
> Hope to have everything built this weekend.


One thing to note with the AXP-100 is that you will have enough room to install a 120mm (25mm thick) on the intake side of the case above the CPU cooler and it's slim fan.
I have a Noctua NF-F12 above mine and it keeps my temps fairly low.

The AXP-100 does come with an adaptor for a Thermalright 140mm TY-140 fan. It's tempting to have a bigger size fan like that strapped on it instead of the small one it comes with. But after trying the TY-140 myself strapped on with the RVZ-01, it still leaves a bit of a gap between it and the machined intake side of the case, and yet not enough room for a slim fan.I think it's better to do it the way I did, as you're not pulling in air as well as you could having a 120mm fan flush mounted on the side.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Would you consider getting the Noctua NH-L12. Runs very quietly and can fit on most ITX boards as demonstrated by users who have posted their pics on this forum. It just has to be rotated so the overhanging bit (if any) is facing away from the rear inputs. The only issue I have seen is with MSI boards where its incompatible due to blocking the video card.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the height of that NH-L12 with that 120x25mm fan on top is too high for the case. I think I recall people in this thread (way early on) saying you only have room to install a thin 120mm instead, and I think most just had it installed on the side of the case instead of on the rad.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShinjiS*
> 
> This is mine. A big thank you to Ght10 for his tips on getting the huge graphics card (ASUS GTX 780 DC2OC) in.


Could you share what you did to get it in? Thanks!


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stormie*
> 
> Thanks. I've been closely following the hardforum thread, and I just read the Johnnyguru review. From a noise perspective, the SPCR review wasn't terribly encouraging and other comments have said it's no quieter than the 450W version. Given that I'd only be using about half its capacity at most, it might be okay and being on 240V the slightly higher efficiency might help a tiny bit too. But at least with the 450W there's the possibility of doing a fan swap and the 600W is a hefty premium here at $180 AUD plus shipping. If the semi-passive feature had actually worked, it would be a little more compelling. I expected to get passive operation for idle at least.
> 
> To be honest, I'm still tossing up between this and the SG10 case. The RVZ01/ML07 was the first case to come along that for me made a convincing argument for ITX when using a large graphics card, but the PSU seems to continue to be the sticking point. Plus its annoying when the case can technically fit a full-size PSU. Guess I was just hoping for too much from the 600W version.
> 
> Still, great to hear you're happy with it so far. It will be interesting to see how the SFX-L fairs since Silverstone have said they're putting extra effort into making it operate as quietly as possible.


Don't hold out for the SFX-L if you already have an SX600-G.
Tony Ou mentioned in the SX500-LG Hard Forum thread (bottom of the page) that the new PSU won't release till November/December and that it wouldn't be noticeable quieter than the SX600.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Sorry Skillion you're definitely right. The top Noctua fan makes the cooler too tall for the case. I have a slim Noctua 120mm fan from my current computer and it totally slipped my mind to point that out. Thanks for correcting me. You could also remove the top fan but I believe that would increase your temps.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Could you share what you did to get it in? Thanks!


Gigabyte 980 G1 Windforce should fit an ML07b case. Card size L=312mm, W=129mm, H=43mm. Bay size acceptable L=330, W=149. Although its apparently a Dual Slot. Grey 728 from this forum managed to fit a triple slot card and still have room for the case fans.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/2280#post_22886199


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Would you consider getting the Noctua NH-L12. Runs very quietly and can fit on most ITX boards as demonstrated by users who have posted their pics on this forum. It just has to be rotated so the overhanging bit (if any) is facing away from the rear inputs. The only issue I have seen is with MSI boards where its incompatible due to blocking the video card.


Out of curiousity, which m.2 or msata drive a you using with the VII impact?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Gigabyte 980 G1 Windforce should fit an ML07b case. Card size L=312mm, W=129mm, H=43mm. Bay size acceptable L=330, W=149. Although its apparently a Dual Slot. Grey 728 from this forum managed to fit a triple slot card and still have room for the case fans.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/2280#post_22886199


I'm planning to install the ASUS Stix 980. Seems like it should fit, just with the power cord hanging out.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Out of curiousity, which m.2 or msata drive a you using with the VII impact?


I plan on getting a Asus Z97i-PLUS. I chose the ADATA SP900 M.2 2280 128GB ASP900NS38-128GM-C 2280 NGFF SSD due to my budget. I nearly got an H97 mobo but in the ML07b its all about saving space and reducing cables. So better get an M.2 in there now that serves as a boot drive and that I can forget about for 4 years. Better than putting the build together and saving up for a M.2 512Ggig over 6 months and then have to take it all apart again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> I'm planning to install the ASUS Stix 980. Seems like it should fit, just with the power cord hanging out.


Strix is a tempting option. The only reason I went N980G1 Windforce was because my local shop told me it would be $593 USD so I planned my build around it. Eventhough his price shot up to $631 USD, and I had to cut down a few things, its hard to turn back after doing so much research and linus' praise of the card. Plus my local shop wants to sell me the Strix today for $650 USD but thats $30 more than the US price for the Windforce, for a marginal decrease in performance.


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> One thing to note with the AXP-100 is that you will have enough room to install a 120mm (25mm thick) on the intake side of the case above the CPU cooler and it's slim fan.
> I have a Noctua NF-F12 above mine and it keeps my temps fairly low.
> 
> The AXP-100 does come with an adaptor for a Thermalright 140mm TY-140 fan. It's tempting to have a bigger size fan like that strapped on it instead of the small one it comes with. But after trying the TY-140 myself strapped on with the RVZ-01, it still leaves a bit of a gap between it and the machined intake side of the case, and yet not enough room for a slim fan.I think it's better to do it the way I did, as you're not pulling in air as well as you could having a 120mm fan flush mounted on the side.


I have one NF-F12 above the AXP-100 and keeps my 4790k pretty cool. Fans are just a couple of millimeters apart but it works fine. This case needs a case fan pushing air in, I tried without it and mounting a bigger fan on the AXP but temperatures were much higher.


----------



## rezrez

I have been reading through 150+ pages in this thread for a while

Can anybody confirm again weather AIO Seidon 120m with its included 25mm fan fits this case?
I saw those who claimed that it fits after replace 25mm with case-included 15mm fan. I definitely don't want to use case fan for AIO water cooler.

Some also mentioned it depends on mainboard layout.
I'm planning to use either Asrock Z97E-ITXac or GIGABYTE Z97N-GAMING 5.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreaMG*
> 
> I have one NF-F12 above the AXP-100 and keeps my 4790k pretty cool. Fans are just a couple of millimeters apart but it works fine. This case needs a case fan pushing air in, I tried without it and mounting a bigger fan on the AXP but temperatures were much higher.


Yup I think we just said the same exact thing.


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> I have been reading through 150+ pages in this thread for a while
> 
> Can anybody confirm again weather AIO Seidon 120m with its included 25mm fan fits this case?
> I saw those who claimed that it fits after replace 25mm with case-included 12.5mm fan. I definitely don't want to use case fan for AIO water cooler.
> 
> Some also mentioned it depends on mainboard layout.
> I'm planning to use either Asrock Z97E-ITXac or GIGABYTE Z97N-GAMING 5.


I know most of the people since the beginning of this thread have had issues with AIOs that use the plastic ribbed tubes like the Seidon you mentioned since they don't flex as easily vs. ones that use rubber. I wouldn't go with the Seidon personally.

The Antec H20 kuhler 620 nearly fit my with my MB but I had to go an air cooler in the end. My tubes were just a little too kinked for my liking. Lots of others got it fit successfully however with their MBs. And by 'their' I mean NON ASUS MAXIMUS boards.

Also Maximum PC built one with a Corsair Hydro H75. Again, rubber tubes.
http://www.maximumpc.com/build_it_diy_micro-tower_liquid_cooling_2014


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillion*
> 
> I know most of the people since the beginning of this thread have had issues with AIOs that use the plastic ribbed tubes like the Seidon you mentioned since they don't flex as easily vs. ones that use rubber. I wouldn't go with the Seidon personally.
> 
> The Antec H20 kuhler 620 nearly fit my with my MB but I had to go an air cooler in the end. My tubes were just a little too kinked for my liking. Lots of others got it fit successfully however with their MBs. And by 'their' I mean NON ASUS MAXIMUS boards.
> 
> Also Maximum PC built one with a Corsair Hydro H75. Again, rubber tubes.
> http://www.maximumpc.com/build_it_diy_micro-tower_liquid_cooling_2014


Thank you Skrillion.

I was thinking about using antec khuler 620 as well but it is so difficult to find an unused one after antec khuler 650 came out.

Problem with antec khuler 650 is that total dimension written on the box is different from what is on website. It seems they separate pump from cold plate but didn't reduce coldplate height enough.
Also the 650 fan is non-removable which makes it hard to replace a fan or even just flip the direction to keep positive air pressure in this case.

Any thought on other AIO water cooling? I know that an entry AIO probably won't perform as good as an intermediate air cooling, but I just want to keep the positive air pressure configuration which filter the dust out.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Don't hold out for the SFX-L if you already have an SX600-G.
> Tony Ou mentioned in the SX500-LG Hard Forum thread (bottom of the page) that the new PSU won't release till November/December and that it wouldn't be noticeable quieter than the SX600.


I think you may have misunderstood his message, the developmental or prototype SX500-LG was not noticeably quieter than SX600-G, but our goal is to make it noticeably quieter before releasing it to the public!


----------



## ReAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> Thank you Skrillion.
> 
> I was thinking about using antec khuler 620 as well but it is so difficult to find an unused one after antec khuler 650 came out.
> 
> Problem with antec khuler 650 is that total dimension written on the box is different from what is on website. It seems they separate pump from cold plate but didn't reduce coldplate height enough.
> Also the 650 fan is non-removable which makes it hard to replace a fan or even just flip the direction to keep positive air pressure in this case.
> 
> Any thought on other AIO water cooling? I know that an entry AIO probably won't perform as good as an intermediate air cooling, but I just want to keep the positive air pressure configuration which filter the dust out.


I'm using a Corsair H55, with a 12mm fan, and its still a tight fit, lots of twisting and rotating of the hoses, so they don't kink or bend. I feel that an air cooler is still the better bet, less worry that it'll break, unless you're transplanting a cooler from another system


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAvenger*
> 
> I'm using a Corsair H55, with a 12mm fan, and its still a tight fit, lots of twisting and rotating of the hoses, so they don't kink or bend. I feel that an air cooler is still the better bet, less worry that it'll break, unless you're transplanting a cooler from another system


It seems like I might have to give up on AIO cooler for this case.

As for low-profile air cooler, Airflow-wise, side-blowing (tower type) would be the best but it probably won't fit in this case.
I guess I will go with the top-down one then.

ps. my mistake, the case fan is 15mm thick not 12mm


----------



## brnai

I'm having a pretty strange problem with my new ML07 build: the computer freezes when I turn the case from horizontal to vertical. I suspected this has to do with the connection between my graphics card and my motherboard. I've tried cleaning the connectors, reseating the card, and tightening all the screws. Any suggestions?

Edit: The graphics card is the MSI GTX 760 and the motherboard is the ASRock H97M-ITX/ac.


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brnai*
> 
> I'm having a pretty strange problem with my new ML07 build: the computer freezes when I turn the case from horizontal to vertical. I suspected this has to do with the connection between my graphics card and my motherboard. I've tried cleaning the connectors, reseating the card, and tightening all the screws. Any suggestions?
> 
> Edit: The graphics card is the MSI GTX 760 and the motherboard is the ASRock H97M-ITX/ac.


You could try to connect the gpu directly to the mobo with the open case and see if the riser card is the culprit, alternatively you can try another mobo with that card plus the riser or another gpu with that mobo and the riser. If you don't have that kind of stuff it's difficult to judge but freezing smells gpu problem to me. cheers


----------



## Lukeskybacon

I have a small problem with my rvz01 build, when I built it I tried to fit the H60 in it, it did not fit so I had to use the stock cooler. Since I am using amd:s A10 6800K it is seriously lacking in cooling performance and has thus far overheated once when I played civ 5. I am now looking for a new cooler for the cpu in question, preferably air cooling and at a cost preferably not higher than aproximatelly 50 usd.


----------



## ShinjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Could you share what you did to get it in? Thanks!


Unscrew the power cord from the casing, then flex that portion of the casing outwards. You can see that in my picture as I have yet to flex it back. Shimmy your graphics card into the bent part of the casing first. After that, you'd have to reposition the riser card into the PCI-E slot. It's a little tricky, takes some trial and error, but possible.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShinjiS*
> 
> Unscrew the power cord from the casing, then flex that portion of the casing outwards. You can see that in my picture as I have yet to flex it back. Shimmy your graphics card into the bent part of the casing first. After that, you'd have to reposition the riser card into the PCI-E slot. It's a little tricky, takes some trial and error, but possible.


Thanks! Could doing this damage the GPU or case? Is it impossible to remove once installed?


----------



## ShinjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Thanks! Could doing this damage the GPU or case? Is it impossible to remove once installed?


Maybe some scratches on the gfx fan shroud, but nothing major. On the removal of card, you will have to flex the casing again. It's those 'flex, install, flex back' and 'flex, remove, flex back'.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukeskybacon*
> 
> I have a small problem with my rvz01 build, when I built it I tried to fit the H60 in it, it did not fit so I had to use the stock cooler. Since I am using amd:s A10 6800K it is seriously lacking in cooling performance and has thus far overheated once when I played civ 5. I am now looking for a new cooler for the cpu in question, preferably air cooling and at a cost preferably not higher than aproximatelly 50 usd.


Sorry my telepathy senses are failing me today







- pls let us know which system hardware you are using(especially mb model & ram & GPU) an we will try to help.
In such case this is all about restrictions:thumb:
Anyhow - in case you are expected overclock to 4.5-4.8 gHz - you can only achieve this:
- using a-i-o water-cooling system with 120 or 240 mm (if fits) radiator mounted in the place of GPU. nevertheless - you will have poor-to-nothing cooling of the montherboard VRMs which is also important for stable functionality.

I have A10-5800K undervolted using stock clocks + Scythe Big Shuriken 2 (turbo core is OFF), and my CPU temps are never exceed 55 Deg Celsius when running Prime95 small FFTs benchmark. During any gaming it is usually stays below 50 Degrees

Cheers
Sader


----------



## Lukeskybacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Sorry my telepathy senses are failing me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pls let us know which system hardware you are using(especially mb model & ram & GPU) an we will try to help.
> In such case this is all about restrictions:thumb:
> Anyhow - in case you are expected overclock to 4.5-4.8 gHz - you can only achieve this:
> - using a-i-o water-cooling system with 120 or 240 mm (if fits) radiator mounted in the place of GPU. nevertheless - you will have poor-to-nothing cooling of the montherboard VRMs which is also important for stable functionality.
> 
> I have A10-5800K undervolted using stock clocks + Scythe Big Shuriken 2 (turbo core is OFF), and my CPU temps are never exceed 55 Deg Celsius when running Prime95 small FFTs benchmark. During any gaming it is usually stays below 50 Degrees
> 
> Cheers
> Sader


Full system specs:

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI
CPU: A10 6800K
Ram: Crucial DDR3 BallistiX Sport 1600MHz 8GB
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 770 Gaming 2GB PhysX
PSU: Silverstone SST-ST45SF-G 450W PSU
SSD: Samsung ev 250gb

I am not looking into overclocking so as long as it works att stock speeds without overheating I'm fine.

Sincerely Luke


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukeskybacon*
> 
> Full system specs:
> 
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI
> CPU: A10 6800K
> Ram: Crucial DDR3 BallistiX Sport 1600MHz 8GB
> GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 770 Gaming 2GB PhysX
> PSU: Silverstone SST-ST45SF-G 450W PSU
> SSD: Samsung ev 250gb
> 
> I am not looking into overclocking so as long as it works att stock speeds without overheating I'm fine.
> 
> Sincerely Luke


MB is a very "ugly" in terms of component placement - CPU socket is very close to RAM & GPU

For Noctua NH-l9A - on their website states:
Quote:


> This mainboard violates the keep-out zone specified by AMD. The NH-L9a can thus only be used with low-profile memory (<28mm)


So if your memory is lower than 28mm, then it fits fine - pls check it to be sure

Another option as I mentioned to undervolt your CPU. As by default motherboards and CPU manufactures tend to put higher operating voltage for CPU. Example - for my A10-5800K I was able to lower voltage from 1,32V to 1,25V in BIOS without loosing any gHz at all ! Remember to turn off AMD turbo core.
Your motherboard should be able to do this - pls check for Vcore negative adjustment in BIOS


----------



## Lukeskybacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> MB is a very "ugly" in terms of component placement - CPU socket is very close to RAM & GPU
> 
> For Noctua NH-l9A - on their website states:
> So if your memory is lower than 28mm, then it fits fine - pls check it to be sure
> 
> Another option as I mentioned to undervolt your CPU. As by default motherboards and CPU manufactures tend to put higher operating voltage for CPU. Example - for my A10-5800K I was able to lower voltage from 1,32V to 1,25V in BIOS without loosing any gHz at all ! Remember to turn off AMD turbo core.
> Your motherboard should be able to do this - pls check for Vcore negative adjustment in BIOS


Thanks a bunch for the different solutions, as for lowering the voltage, I am very unexperienced working with the bios so if you know a good tutorial that would be awesome.

Sincerely Luke


----------



## Sader0

Undervolting tutorial for AMD APU


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



No such good tutorial exists, but they are pretty straight forward
1. you need to find the way to decrease CPU Voltage(Vcore) in BIOS - usually to do it by multiple steps, testing stability after each step of adjustment
2. stability can be tested in Windows(after rebooting) via
- Prime95 small\large FFTs test for 30-60 min
- cinebench 11 - running a CPU test for 1-2 runs
- Voltage can be monitored by CPU-Z or HWinfo32(or64 - depend on your OS version)
also remember to monitor CPU temperature via latest version of Easytune (the only one showing correct CPU temperature on Gigabyte boards as far as I remember)
Turbo Core must be disabled.

If there are now errors displayed and/or system has not hanged/restarted - then decrease Voltage for 1 more step, and run the tests over again, remembering your latest voltage used.
After you find the lowest value possible - just set Voltage 1 step up after last working fine(to be on safe side), and leave it in BIOS for permanent operation.
Note: cinebench will also show your CPU scores degradation while you undervolt(i.e. next score might be 0.01 point lower than previous), but this should not make visible impact on overall CPU performance.


----------



## Lukeskybacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Undervolting tutorial for AMD APU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No such good tutorial exists, but they are pretty straight forward
> 1. you need to find the way to decrease CPU Voltage(Vcore) in BIOS - usually to do it by multiple steps, testing stability after each step of adjustment
> 2. stability can be tested in Windows(after rebooting) via
> - Prime95 small\large FFTs test for 30-60 min
> - cinebench 11 - running a CPU test for 1-2 runs
> - Voltage can be monitored by CPU-Z or HWinfo32(or64 - depend on your OS version)
> also remember to monitor CPU temperature via latest version of Easytune (the only one showing correct CPU temperature on Gigabyte boards as far as I remember)
> Turbo Core must be disabled.
> 
> If there are now errors displayed and/or system has not hanged/restarted - then decrease Voltage for 1 more step, and run the tests over again, remembering your latest voltage used.
> After you find the lowest value possible - just set Voltage 1 step up after last working fine(to be on safe side), and leave it in BIOS for permanent operation.
> Note: cinebench will also show your CPU scores degradation while you undervolt(i.e. next score might be 0.01 point lower than previous), but this should not make visible impact on overall CPU performance.


Thank you, I'll definitely try that.

Sincerely Luke

Edit: I have one question though, what exactly does the turbo core do and how does it impact performance if i disable it?


----------



## Runamok81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> I think you may have misunderstood his message, the developmental or prototype SX500-LG was not noticeably quieter than SX600-G, but our goal is to make it noticeably quieter before releasing it to the public!


Ah! You're right! Reading comprehension for the win! Good to hear that *the SX500-LG should end up being noticeably quieter than the SX600-G*.
Can't wait. When it drops, my build starts. Thanks.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Ah! You're right! Reading comprehension for the win! Good to hear that *the SX500-LG should end up being noticeably quieter than the SX600-G*.
> Can't wait. When it drops, my build starts. Thanks.


The question is, will it fit properly in this case. I thought the fan alignment/size didn't work with this case?


----------



## zemega

Its my first time posting here. I nailed down CPU cooling to get 33 plus minus idle and 47 plus minus playing games. I'm using Leadtek GTX 760, its a reference card, so its quite long. The temp for GPU under load is 80C, full fan speed, is there any advice on how I can bring this down?


----------



## vr4racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemega*
> 
> Its my first time posting here. I nailed down CPU cooling to get 33 plus minus idle and 47 plus minus playing games. I'm using Leadtek GTX 760, its a reference card, so its quite long. The temp for GPU under load is 80C, full fan speed, is there any advice on how I can bring this down?


What cpu cooler you are using?


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vr4racer*
> 
> What cpu cooler you are using?


Just Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer, cheap one. I don't remember the fan, its a free gift.
I'm looking for ways to help cooldown the GPU.

Edit: Even though its a free gift, Its a branded and a good one though, must be old stock from the shop that they want to let go.


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> The question is, will it fit properly in this case. I thought the fan alignment/size didn't work with this case?


It will fit inside for sure but the alignment with the case intake holes is off and too small, a revision of the case will be necessary unless you feel safe to drill some extra holes


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukeskybacon*
> 
> Thank you, I'll definitely try that.
> 
> Sincerely Luke
> 
> Edit: I have one question though, what exactly does the turbo core do and how does it impact performance if i disable it?


It adds additional heat by boosting frequency of several cores higher than stock clocks, depending on workload available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemega*
> 
> Its my first time posting here. I nailed down CPU cooling to get 33 plus minus idle and 47 plus minus playing games. I'm using Leadtek GTX 760, its a reference card, so its quite long. The temp for GPU under load is 80C, full fan speed, is there any advice on how I can bring this down?


Imho reference cooler is mediocre. Options:
-completely replace gpu cooling system a.k.a. After market heatsink
- add couple good intake case fans?

P.s. Where is water Cooling resides currently?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreaMG*
> 
> It will fit inside for sure but the alignment with the case intake holes is off and too small, a revision of the case will be necessary unless you feel safe to drill some extra holes


Drill is moreless easy. But that will require also some paint job to look properly.


----------



## dougp

Has anyone here actually follow the "guide" from Silverstone for watercooling?


----------



## Frezo

Has anyone tried to fit the Swiftech MCR220-DRIVE REV2 Dual 120mm (<--- click for image reference) inside of the RVZ01? I'm interested in using this inside my case as a sort of all in one solution.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frezo*
> 
> Has anyone tried to fit the Swiftech MCR220-DRIVE REV2 Dual 120mm (<--- click for image reference) inside of the RVZ01? I'm interested in using this inside my case as a sort of all in one solution.


The best thing you can do is compare it to the dimensions in the manual. You have 64mm of clearance between the case and the PCB of the video card, and the full thickness (including the pump) is 74mm, but there is about 23mm of overhang (which is where you'd assume the fans go. There's probably not enough room for this combination.


----------



## Frezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> The best thing you can do is compare it to the dimensions in the manual. You have 64mm of clearance between the case and the PCB of the video card, and the full thickness (including the pump) is 74mm, but there is about 23mm of overhang (which is where you'd assume the fans go. There's probably not enough room for this combination.


Do you know of any good alternatives that I can use combined with a Bitspower AIZ77ITXD Nickel Plated - ICE Black trying to keep everything very clean and minimalistic as possible while still cooling the CPU and GPU. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Frezo

After thinking about it I wonder if the bitpower Board block is even worth it, or should I just focus on cooling only the cpu and leave the daugther board out of the cooling loop.


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> It adds additional heat by boosting frequency of several cores higher than stock clocks, depending on workload available.
> Imho reference cooler is mediocre. Options:
> -completely replace gpu cooling system a.k.a. After market heatsink
> - add couple good intake case fans?
> 
> P.s. Where is water Cooling resides currently?
> Drill is moreless easy. But that will require also some paint job to look properly.


Hehehe, for now I cheated. The radiator is inside the case. The fan is outside the chassis. I know it defeats the purpose of the small chassis, but its just a temporary measure. Adding more intake fan doesn't sounds like it will help much, since the reference cooler case is made of plastic, not much heat dissipation.


----------



## Panner

I'll be joining the club soon, just waiting for all the parts to come in. This is my first mini-ITX build. I decided on the Raven because it can fit into a backpack/carry-on as I'm in between places. The rig will be used for gaming only, nope not even word processing.

*Case*: Silverstone Raven RVZ01
*CPU*: Intel i7 4970k
*Motherboard*: Asus Z97i-Plus
*RAM*: G-Skill Ripjaws X-Series (8GB) DDR3 1600
*GPU*: Gigabyte G1 970 GTX
*PSU*: Silverstone SX600-G
*SSD*: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
*CPU Cooler*: Cooler Master Seidon 120m and Gelid slim 120mm fan
*Case Fans*: 2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm fans

Pics coming soon.

Thoughts on the build? I'm not going to be going too crazy with the overclocking (famous last words).


----------



## Jarerex

Any word on when the FTZ01 is dropping yet? I'm fed up with running my rig out of a cardboard box, but the only other case on the market worth picking up is the SG08-Lite. Don't want to build in that and then have the FTZ01 come out two weeks later. :/


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarerex*
> 
> Any word on when the FTZ01 is dropping yet? I'm fed up with running my rig out of a cardboard box, but the only other case on the market worth picking up is the SG08-Lite. Don't want to build in that and then have the FTZ01 come out two weeks later. :/


I just asked them and they said it's in the final stages right now and the production is scheduled very soon. Should ship out by the end of Q4.

At least you have your build ready to go. I've had my entire build on hold waiting for this case.


----------



## Talon720

I was trying to hold out for the ftz01 but I had to downsize and got the ml07. It's a nice case but I had 2 of the tabs break off of the plastic heat vented part where they attach to the metal frame. I think I'm still gonna buy the ftz01 this case in all metal would make it close to perfect It still feels pretty attached, but just incase I flipped it around and the O.D.D slot is at the bottom usb and power/reset switch at the top. I gotta admit I really enjoy the sff pc.


----------



## dougiefresher

Hi Everyone,

I am looking to build a water cooled gaming rig using the RVZ01 case. I've been doing some research and seen that some people, namely GHT10 have installed CPU cooling with a cylindrical reservoir.

I am thinking of doing something similar, however, instead I will use a 5.25" drive bay reservoir and also include GPU cooling.

On paper, it seems possible to fit everything into the case, however, I would like to get your feedback as to whether it is actually possible.

I am looking to purchase the following equipment:

Case Silverstone RVZ01 Raven Black Mini ITX Case
CPU Intel 4790K
GPU AMD R9 290X
SSD HDD Samsung 500GB 840 EVO Basic SSD
CPU Water cooler EK-FB ASUS M6I
Motherboard ASUS Maximus VII
Water cooler pump Alphacool Laing DDC-Pump 12V
PSU cables Silverstone SST-PP05-E Short Cable Set
PSU - SFX 600W Silverstone Strider SST-SX600-G
Internal fans Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Focused Flow PWM Cooling Fan
Water cooler radiator EK-CoolStream PE 120 Single
RAM Corsair Memory Vengeance Pro Series Red 16GB
Water cooler reservior EK-BAY SINGLE RES CSQ
GPU water cooler EK-FC R9-290X (Original CSQ) - Nickel

Thank you in advance for your feedback.


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougiefresher*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am looking to build a water cooled gaming rig using the RVZ01 case. I've been doing some research and seen that some people, namely GHT10 have installed CPU cooling with a cylindrical reservoir.
> 
> I am thinking of doing something similar, however, instead I will use a 5.25" drive bay reservoir and also include GPU cooling.
> 
> On paper, it seems possible to fit everything into the case, however, I would like to get your feedback as to whether it is actually possible.
> 
> I am looking to purchase the following equipment:
> 
> Case Silverstone RVZ01 Raven Black Mini ITX Case
> CPU Intel 4790K
> GPU AMD R9 290X
> SSD HDD Samsung 500GB 840 EVO Basic SSD
> CPU Water cooler EK-FB ASUS M6I
> Motherboard ASUS Maximus VII
> Water cooler pump Alphacool Laing DDC-Pump 12V
> PSU cables Silverstone SST-PP05-E Short Cable Set
> PSU - SFX 600W Silverstone Strider SST-SX600-G
> Internal fans Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Focused Flow PWM Cooling Fan
> Water cooler radiator EK-CoolStream PE 120 Single
> RAM Corsair Memory Vengeance Pro Series Red 16GB
> Water cooler reservior EK-BAY SINGLE RES CSQ
> GPU water cooler EK-FC R9-290X (Original CSQ) - Nickel
> 
> Thank you in advance for your feedback.


Why use the 5.25" over the 3.5" that Silverstone recommends?

And, I'm fresher than you. Pshhhhhh


----------



## dougiefresher

Ah thanks Dougp - didn't know that Silverstone had a 3.5" reservoir bay. I will go check that out and add it to the list of things to buy.

Besides that, do you think it will all fit in the case?


----------



## dougp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougiefresher*
> 
> Ah thanks Dougp - didn't know that Silverstone had a 3.5" reservoir bay. I will go check that out and add it to the list of things to buy.
> 
> Besides that, do you think it will all fit in the case?


Yes, but of note, I only see a single 120mm radiator in your list - that will not cool a 290x (which is a hot card) and the 4790k sufficiently. Silverstone has the Black Ice GTS 120mm and 240mm as their recommended radiators (using both, since they are thin) with some thin fans. I'd recommend you look at that, and keep in mind the reservoir is actually a Bitspower. And, no need for the short cable set - it's already included with the 600w SFX from Silverstone.


----------



## Sader0

Hey Guys

There is another compact powerful GPU alternative, aside from MSI R9 270X ITX....

Sapphire R9 285 OC Edition

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1227&pid=2445&psn=000101&lid=1


----------



## dougiefresher

Thanks Doug - your advice is much appreciated and good spot on the lack of 240mm radiator.

I am finalising my list of items to buy this weekend before making the grand purchase. I have tried finding a 3.5" reservoir in the UK, but not having much luck. Anyone recommend a reputable shop to get one from?


----------



## yangus

Hi Everyone,

I come from Switzerland this is my first post on overclock,

This summer i mounted two RVZ01 build one for me and one for a friend.
since 5 years i often use Dell Optiplex 755 sff for Media Center but this build are very limited for play game.

For that i begin new reseach first I was thinking of taking a Shuttle Z77R5 same as my desktop but i show the Silverstone RVz01
and thinking the Shuttle are too square.







Case Silverstone RVZ01 Raven Black Mini ITX Case
CPU Intel 4690k
GPU Nvidia 750 Ti
SSD HDD Samsung 250GB 840 EVO Basic SSD
CPU GEmin 2 M4
Motherboard MSI Z97I Gaming
PSU cables Silverstone SST-PP05-E Short Cable Set
PSU - SFX ST45SF
Internal fans 2 Be Quiet Silent Wings 2
RAM Kingston HyperX genesis 8 Go

My MSI z97 go back to MSi after 4 hours of use and i waited 2 month for it not very happy with that.

I mod SIlverstone power supply with a another Fan, both silent wings are push mounted one above the Gemin 2 and the second below the CG.

Temperature CPU Idle: 45-50 degres CPU in Game: 55-60 Stress test CPU blocked at 3ghz: 70-74.

For now i wait for modify the second build, i buy news parts: 600w power supply, one AIO seidon 120M, and a new Evga 970 sc acx for the second build.

I like this case its not very big and have very good place inside.

Thanks all for your comment and advices its very useful.

Sorry for my poor english

Bye


----------



## Sader0

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yangus*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I come from Switzerland this is my first post on overclock,
> 
> This summer i mounted two RVZ01 build one for me and one for a friend.
> since 5 years i often use Dell Optiplex 755 sff for Media Center but this build are very limited for play game.
> 
> For that i begin new reseach first I was thinking of taking a Shuttle Z77R5 same as my desktop but i show the Silverstone RVz01
> and thinking the Shuttle are too square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case Silverstone RVZ01 Raven Black Mini ITX Case
> CPU Intel 4690k
> GPU Nvidia 750 Ti
> SSD HDD Samsung 250GB 840 EVO Basic SSD
> CPU GEmin 2 M4
> Motherboard MSI Z97I Gaming
> PSU cables Silverstone SST-PP05-E Short Cable Set
> PSU - SFX ST45SF
> Internal fans 2 Be Quiet Silent Wings 2
> RAM Kingston HyperX genesis 8 Go
> 
> My MSI z97 go back to MSi after 4 hours of use and i waited 2 month for it not very happy with that.
> 
> I mod SIlverstone power supply with a another Fan, both silent wings are push mounted one above the Gemin 2 and the second below the CG.
> 
> Temperature CPU Idle: 45-50 degres CPU in Game: 55-60 Stress test CPU blocked at 3ghz: 70-74.
> 
> For now i wait for modify the second build, i buy news parts: 600w power supply, one AIO seidon 120M, and a new Evga 970 sc acx for the second build.
> 
> I like this case its not very big and have very good place inside.
> 
> Thanks all for your comment and advices its very useful.
> 
> Sorry for my poor english
> 
> Bye






Hello - can you pls write more on the guide of modding the PSU and installing silent fan ? Which fan model ?
How were connections managed ?

Thanks


----------



## whosemaxwell

Does anyone reckon there will be any temperature differences between installing the CPU fan on the case rather than the CPU cooler. Hear me out. I recently purchased the ML07b and I am using an NH-L12 to cool the i7-4790. Since the top fan of the NH-L12 makes the cpu cooler too tall for the case, I have removed it. It would be easier for me to mount a spare slim 120mm Scythe fan onto the case side panel, rather then trying to attach it to the fins of the cpu cooler. There will be a 5mm gap between top case mounted fan and cpu cooler. Do you think that would make a difference in temperature and in what way?


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Does anyone reckon there will be any temperature differences between installing the CPU fan on the case rather than the CPU cooler. Hear me out. I recently purchased the ML07b and I am using an NH-L12 to cool the i7-4790. Since the top fan of the NH-L12 makes the cpu cooler too tall for the case, I have removed it. It would be easier for me to mount a spare slim 120mm Scythe fan onto the case side panel, rather then trying to attach it to the fins of the cpu cooler. There will be a 5mm gap between top case mounted fan and cpu cooler. Do you think that would make a difference in temperature and in what way?


IMHO, not much difference or no difference at all. The small gap makes it highly impossible in-taking circulated hot air from inside the case.
Better to take Scythe PWM Slim fan...or take 12*2.5 cm fan and mount it outside the case


----------



## yangus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> 
> Hello - can you pls write more on the guide of modding the PSU and installing silent fan ? Which fan model ?
> How were connections managed ?
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

I put inside a Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PC-P - 80mm : ITR-PC-P, idont remember where i find that, here maybe.
i used the two pins connection from the original fan on the Noise thats all. i think adaptater 2pin-3pin exist for do that but...

Bye


----------



## whosemaxwell

Check out this forum to see how some ppl modded thair PSU's. Good luck.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1297303/replacing-psu-fan-in-silverstone-sfx-450w

Oh and this guy posted his pics from this forum:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/1760#post_22446102


----------



## Sader0

Thanks for the link - seen second post, even communicated with the person that did it - still these 80*15 mm fans are very expensive for me to get - up to 35-50$ for a fan - this is too much


----------



## Runamok81

Will the FTZ01 support the new SFX-L PSU with the quieter 120mm fan? I came across this new pic of the FTZ01 (on right) from this site, and it looks like it has a 120mm PSU fan cutout.

Doesn't the new PSU cutout from the pic above seem larger than the older pic below?


Is this correct?
Can anyone confirm? Any FTZ01 + SFX-L love?


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*
> 
> Will the FTZ01 support the new SFX-L PSU with the quieter 120mm fan? I came across this pic of the FTZ01 (on right) from this site, and it looks like it has a 120mm PSU fan cutout.
> 
> the PSU cutout above seems larger than the previous 80mm design below.
> 
> 
> Is this correct?
> Can anyone confirm? Any FTZ01 + SFX-L love?


I just got the ML07b a few days ago and the PSU cutout is tiny. So I cannot confirm the size of that cutout but on initial inspection it does look like its meant for a larger PSU fan.


----------



## gekkogogi

Hi everybody !!!
I gathered together a crow!
A very long time looking for the power supply in Russia do not sell Silverstone, managed to find Zalman zm450-fx.
Processor i7 3770k
motherboard Asus P8Z77I_DELUXE + intel 7260 hmwwb
DDR3 memory noname 8gb
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gekkogogi*
> 
> Hi everybody !!!
> I gathered together a crow!
> A very long time looking for the power supply in Russia do not sell Silverstone, managed to find Zalman zm450-fx.
> Processor i7 3770k
> motherboard Asus P8Z77I_DELUXE + intel 7260 hmwwb
> DDR3 memory noname 8gb
> GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980


Looks awesome. Congratulations. I am picking up my Gigabyte Windforce 980 G1 tonight and I can't wait.

i made the mistake of taking the NH-L12 cooler from Noctua thinking I have a slim fan at home and now I can't find the slim fan. So I installed my Noctua 120mm x 25mm outside of the case and its a bit noisy. Temperatures for a stock 4790 idle at 38 degrees which are not bad, but would be better if the fan was directly mounted on the cooler.


----------



## crackfox

I just joined to add some possibly helpful things about my experience with this case

I've built maybe 3-4 PCs before, and swapped alot of video cards/ram/HDDs so i'm vaguely familiar with this stuff but i'd never built an htpc/itx system before, and I found it very frustrating - I think if I had to do it all over again it'd take me half the time because of the lessons I learnt - some of this stuff is probably super obvious to alot of you - but when I was searching the googles deciding on my build, I found this thread helpful for deciding on certain parts so maybe someone else will do the same

my build:
raven rvz01
Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B CPU Cooler
Corsair 16GB (2x8GB)
Corsair 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 Vengeance Pro
Seagate ST2000DX001 DESKTOP SSHD 2TB
Silverstone SOB02 SLOT-IN type Slim Blue Ray/DVD/CD Burner
Intel I5-4460
Gigabyte H97N-WIFI H97
SilverStone Black Cable Kit For SilverStone Modular PSUs
Asus STRIX-GTX970
ocz vertex 60gb SSD (old one I had floating around)
Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W SFX

points I learned:
1) plan ahead - i'm an impatient man, I wanted to get it built and start using it asap - caused me a lot of unneccessary headache
2) ram with big heatsinks is not going to fit underneath a scythe big shuriken cooler - I had to peel the heatsinks off my ram, which is doable, but nerve racking (its stuck on with glue) - I should have figured this one out beforehand, I had a similar issue once with a zalman cooler I had to ditch with a previous build
3)the asus strix does not fit in the case due to the fan enclosure of the card hitting the power cord as it exits the case - i really think they should move it lower in the case - I had to unscrew the power cord so it sticks out of the back of the case - I can live with this but others may not like this
4) i found the graphics card holder thing painful to install, I don't know whether I lost a screw or something, but none of the ones that I found with my case actually holds the graphics card holder to the expansion slot cover
5) my motherboard only had one system fan plug - and the cable kit does not come with any 3 pin fan power cables or adapters - I had to go back to purchase some
6) the instruction manual doesn't tell you to plug all your power cables into the psu before you install it - it may not be an issue if you don't install a 3.5 inch HDD to the bracket - but there's no way you're going to be able to plug them in once it's screwed in if you do - again, I should have figured that one out - its obvious if you look at it

still, after much frustration its now up and running - and its quiet, and its cool, and I now have my steambox/absurdlyoverpoweredhtpc - it's pretty well designed to fit so much in there and I do like the placement of the graphics card for cooling - but if you've never built a pc before or you're a bit of a noob like me, this is probably not the case to start with.

can't wait to get started with my steam collection from the comfort of the couch


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crackfox*
> 
> I just joined to add some possibly helpful things about my experience with this case
> 
> I've built maybe 3-4 PCs before, and swapped alot of video cards/ram/HDDs so i'm vaguely familiar with this stuff but i'd never built an htpc/itx system before, and I found it very frustrating - I think if I had to do it all over again it'd take me half the time because of the lessons I learnt - some of this stuff is probably super obvious to alot of you - but when I was searching the googles deciding on my build, I found this thread helpful for deciding on certain parts so maybe someone else will do the same
> [snip]


Thanks for the insight. Could you please post a pic of the rear with the cord hanging out (plugged in, fully assembled)?


----------



## coolrunner84

I purchased the Scythe Big Shuriken, but I am getting terrible temps right now. When using the Silent fan speed setting for my motherboard, my idle temp is 45C. When running Prime95 it peaks out to 92C.

I have an i7-4790S which is supposed to have a low TDP (65W). The heatsink should be seated properly because when I was putting it on I made sure it was on tight. I used Arctic Cooling MX-4 if it matters.

Any suggestions on what I can do to try to solve the high temps?

I purchased a Noctua NF-F12 to replace the stock fan, which will be coming this Saturday, but I am not sure if it will help that much.

Overall I am very disappointed in this heatsink right now.

System specs:

CPU: Intel i7-4790S
MB: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
MEM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR31600 Low Profile
GPU: EVGA 02G-P4-3753-KR GTX 750 Ti Superclocked 2GB
SSD: Crucial MX100 512GB x2


----------



## Ephelant

I just joined as I plan on building the following this weekend:

*Case*: Silverstone Raven RVZ01
*PSU*: Silverstone SFX Series SX600-G 600W
*CPU*: Intel Core i5-4590 Haswell Quad-Core 3.3GHz
*GPU*: Zotac GeForce GTX 970 4GB GDDR5
*Motherboard*: ASUS Z97I-PLUS
*HDD*: Crucial MX100 512GB 6Gb/s Solid State Drive
*CPU Cooler*: Noctua NH-L12
*Memory*: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz
*Optical*: Panasonic Slim DVD R/W
*OS:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM

I'll follow-up here after the build with any issues, GPU / CPU temps, etc. This is my first build in at least 17 years, so I'm not expecting things to go very smoothly, given the space restrictions!

Thanks to everyone else that posted comments here - this thread has been very helpful.

For those that have completed RVZ01 builds, should I just leave the case fans in the default configuration for optimal airflow/cooling, or did you find a different configuration works better? Should I think about getting a 3rd fan?

I'll likely use the top 120mm fan from the Noctua Cooler as a 3rd case fan.


----------



## coolrunner84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolrunner84*
> 
> I purchased the Scythe Big Shuriken, but I am getting terrible temps right now. When using the Silent fan speed setting for my motherboard, my idle temp is 45C. When running Prime95 it peaks out to 92C.
> 
> I have an i7-4790S which is supposed to have a low TDP (65W). The heatsink should be seated properly because when I was putting it on I made sure it was on tight. I used Arctic Cooling MX-4 if it matters.
> 
> Any suggestions on what I can do to try to solve the high temps?
> 
> I purchased a Noctua NF-F12 to replace the stock fan, which will be coming this Saturday, but I am not sure if it will help that much.
> 
> Overall I am very disappointed in this heatsink right now.
> 
> System specs:
> 
> CPU: Intel i7-4790S
> MB: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac
> MEM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR31600 Low Profile
> GPU: EVGA 02G-P4-3753-KR GTX 750 Ti Superclocked 2GB
> SSD: Crucial MX100 512GB x2


Just wanted to update that I re-installed the heatsink and applied a different thermal paste and now the idle temps are ~32C in Silent mode. The temps when running Prime95 are still high ~92C. I am hoping that the Noctua will solve that. One of the reviews on Newegg highlighted the benefits of replacing the stock fan with another one.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolrunner84*
> 
> Just wanted to update that I re-installed the heatsink and applied a different thermal paste and now the idle temps are ~32C in Silent mode. The temps when running Prime95 are still high ~92C. I am hoping that the Noctua will solve that. One of the reviews on Newegg highlighted the benefits of replacing the stock fan with another one.


That's interesting. The 92C seems like a crazy temperature. I thought the cpu throttled itself in order to decrease temps closer to 70C. Maybe the fan isn't giving you enough air flow pressure. I am running at around 33C on idle and 64C after playing Grid Autosport on Ultra setting with everything maxed out. I have a stock i7-4790 and even I'm worried at 64C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> I just joined as I plan on building the following this weekend:
> 
> *Case*: Silverstone Raven RVZ01
> *PSU*: Silverstone SFX Series SX600-G 600W
> *CPU*: Intel Core i5-4590 Haswell Quad-Core 3.3GHz
> *GPU*: Zotac GeForce GTX 970 4GB GDDR5
> *Motherboard*: ASUS Z97I-PLUS
> *HDD*: Crucial MX100 512GB 6Gb/s Solid State Drive
> *CPU Cooler*: Noctua NH-L12
> *Memory*: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz
> *Optical*: Panasonic Slim DVD R/W
> *OS:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit - OEM
> 
> I'll follow-up here after the build with any issues, GPU / CPU temps, etc. This is my first build in at least 17 years, so I'm not expecting things to go very smoothly, given the space restrictions!
> 
> Thanks to everyone else that posted comments here - this thread has been very helpful.
> 
> For those that have completed RVZ01 builds, should I just leave the case fans in the default configuration for optimal airflow/cooling, or did you find a different configuration works better? Should I think about getting a 3rd fan?
> 
> I'll likely use the top 120mm fan from the Noctua Cooler as a 3rd case fan.


I have the ML07b case with a stock i7-4790 and my NH-L12 isn't cooling as well as I thought it would be. 33C on idle is average I guess, but 64C on load scares me. I initially installed the top fan outside the case as you can


http://imgur.com/0B6rQ

. I only had a fanless graphics card while I waited for my new one, but I remember the temperatures idling at 38C. What I did was go out and buy the 15mm thick Prolimatech USV 12 which puches a lot of air and is unaudible from an arms reach away. I also used styrofoam as a spacer which you will see in the album. My temps went from 38C on idle to 33C. If you can, orient the cooler in a vertical position as they have done here which will lower your temps by 5 degrees C.

Also there is a new quieter PSU (not that I notice mine) coming out soon called the SX500-LG which uses a quieter 120mm fan.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Just completed my build a few days ago and thought I would share. I also just want to say thanks to everyone in this forum for helping me or for posting sooo much valuable information.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/QzQbVn

Massive description of things that worked and didn't work on

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2k2qp0/build_complete_i74790_980_g1_windforce_ml07b_itx/

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Storage: A-Data SP900 M.2 128GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card
Case: Silverstone ML07B HTPC Case
Power Supply: Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 - 64-bit (OEM) (64-bit)
Case Fan: Noctua NF-S12B FLX 59.2 CFM 120mm Fan
Case Fan: Noctua NF-S12B FLX 59.2 CFM 120mm Fan
Case Fan: Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 55.7 CFM 120mm Fan
Other: Samsung 22" 226BW (2ms) 1680 x 1050 (Purchased)
Other: Silverstone 120mm Magnetic Dust Filter x 3

CPU 33°C idle, 64°C load (which scares me) / GPU 34°C idle, 54°C load / M.2 drive 40°C



http://imgur.com/0B6rQ

 of 43 pictures.


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolrunner84*
> 
> Just wanted to update that I re-installed the heatsink and applied a different thermal paste and now the idle temps are ~32C in Silent mode. The temps when running Prime95 are still high ~92C. I am hoping that the Noctua will solve that. One of the reviews on Newegg highlighted the benefits of replacing the stock fan with another one.


Maybe the problem is the airflow towards the heatsink itself? The fan orientation is correct? You can put a couple of USB fan on the back of the chassis (on top of the IO Panel), blowing air inside to the heatsink, which will be sucked by the fan outside the chassis. If there is a gap between the heatsink with the fan with the chassis, you should fill/seal that gap, that way the the hot air would not flow back inside. Just like:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> 33C on idle is average I guess, but 64C on load scares me.


Those temps are fine. As long as you're under 75-80c, no problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolrunner84*
> 
> The temps when running Prime95 are still high ~92C.


Those temps look normal for Prime95. But, you should never run Prime95 on Haswell. It stresses too hard and can cause damage.

For CPU, Never use Prime95, use either Aida64 or Intel Extreme Tuning Utility for at least 8 hours.
For GPU, Never use Furmark, use Unigine Valley 1.0 instead.
Make sure CPU temps don't exceed 75C
Make sure GPU temps don't exceed 80C
Make sure HDD temps don't exceed 50C


----------



## coolrunner84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Those temps are fine. As long as you're under 75-80c, no problems.
> Those temps look normal for Prime95. But, you should never run Prime95 on Haswell. It stresses too hard and can cause damage.
> 
> For CPU, Never use Prime95, use either Aida64 or Intel Extreme Tuning Utility for at least 8 hours.
> For GPU, Never use Furmark, use Unigine Valley 1.0 instead.
> Make sure CPU temps don't exceed 75C
> Make sure GPU temps don't exceed 80C
> Make sure HDD temps don't exceed 50C


Did not know that. Thanks. I'll use the Intel utility. It's a good thing I did not run Prime95 for a long time. Once I saw the temps shot up I stopped it.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> That's interesting. The 92C seems like a crazy temperature. I thought the cpu throttled itself in order to decrease temps closer to 70C. Maybe the fan isn't giving you enough air flow pressure. I am running at around 33C on idle and 64C after playing Grid Autosport on Ultra setting with everything maxed out. I have a stock i7-4790 and even I'm worried at 64C.
> I have the ML07b case with a stock i7-4790 and my NH-L12 isn't cooling as well as I thought it would be. 33C on idle is average I guess, but 64C on load scares me. I initially installed the top fan outside the case as you can
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0B6rQ
> 
> . I only had a fanless graphics card while I waited for my new one, but I remember the temperatures idling at 38C. What I did was go out and buy the 15mm thick Prolimatech USV 12 which puches a lot of air and is unaudible from an arms reach away. I also used styrofoam as a spacer which you will see in the album. My temps went from 38C on idle to 33C. If you can, orient the cooler in a vertical position as they have done here which will lower your temps by 5 degrees C.
> 
> Also there is a new quieter PSU (not that I notice mine) coming out soon called the SX500-LG which uses a quieter 120mm fan.


Thanks for the detailed feedback. Good to know the Noctua cooler will fit the Asus motherboard.

I'm wondering if the 120mm Noctua fan can be used as a 2nd case fan under the GPU. Did it look like there was space? My Zotac GPU is one of the smallest 970s, so I'm hoping there will be. I plan on keeping the 2nd slim Silverstone fan that came with the Raven case above the Noctua cooler, attached to the case. If CPU temps under load are over 70C, I'll try a styrofoam spacer like you did. I certainly wouldn't be worried with a 64C max temp on the CPU or GPU, as OCPG indicated above.


----------



## ShinjiS

Which temperature monitoring app do you use? I've recently replace the intel stock cooler with a Thermolabs LP53, but there weren't any improvement shown on Speedfan. What confuses me more was the fact that Speedfan shows 85 degrees on load, but HWMonitor shows 99 degrees. Not too sure which to trust.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed feedback. Good to know the Noctua cooler will fit the Asus motherboard.
> 
> I'm wondering if the 120mm Noctua fan can be used as a 2nd case fan under the GPU. Did it look like there was space? My Zotac GPU is one of the smallest 970s, so I'm hoping there will be. I plan on keeping the 2nd slim Silverstone fan that came with the Raven case above the Noctua cooler, attached to the case. If CPU temps under load are over 70C, I'll try a styrofoam spacer like you did. I certainly wouldn't be worried with a 64C max temp on the CPU or GPU, as OCPG indicated above.


Yeah there is definitely space to use the a 25mm thick 120mm fan. I have two Noctua NF-S12B's installed under there and I'd say there is maybe another 5mm space if I was purely guessing.

This is what my 2 fans in the GPU socket look like.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShinjiS*
> 
> Which temperature monitoring app do you use? I've recently replace the intel stock cooler with a Thermolabs LP53, but there weren't any improvement shown on Speedfan. What confuses me more was the fact that Speedfan shows 85 degrees on load, but HWMonitor shows 99 degrees. Not too sure which to trust.


Well something is definitely wrong. Maybe check that heatsink and thermal paste is installed properly.There is no way a LP53 should perform that bad, and should be much better than stock.


----------



## ShinjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Well something is definitely wrong. Maybe check that heatsink and thermal paste is installed properly.There is no way a LP53 should perform that bad, and should be much better than stock.


I've reinstalled it with a thinner layer of Arctic Silver 5. Pretty much the same for now. Maybe I have to wait for the compound to break in. Will update again.


----------



## pharaviel

A question for you user: I've been lurking for a while, thinking about a second build with this gorgeous case. It will replace my xbox 360 under the TV








I have bought a 560ti used on eBay and it seems to run pretty hot... Would i have space enough to make The Mod and watercool it with a small aio?


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Those temps are fine. As long as you're under 75-80c, no problems.
> Those temps look normal for Prime95. But, you should never run Prime95 on Haswell. It stresses too hard and can cause damage.
> 
> For CPU, Never use Prime95, use either Aida64 or Intel Extreme Tuning Utility for at least 8 hours.
> For GPU, Never use Furmark, use Unigine Valley 1.0 instead.
> Make sure CPU temps don't exceed 75C
> Make sure GPU temps don't exceed 80C
> Make sure HDD temps don't exceed 50C


I would disagree on that. These utilities are proven ways of testing you hardware, pushing it to the max. If one fail to run prime95 and furmark both for abt 1 hour due to overheat issues, then he must rearrange and reveiw what has been done incorrect in the build, specifically cooling system and/or heatsinks correct installation.
65w cpu should not overheat


----------



## Skrillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> I would disagree on that. These utilities are proven ways of testing you hardware, pushing it to the max. If one fail to run prime95 and furmark both for abt 1 hour due to overheat issues, then he must rearrange and reveiw what has been done incorrect in the build, specifically cooling system and/or heatsinks correct installation.
> 65w cpu should not overheat


I've been told by a few people I trust not to use Prime95 and Furmmark specifically on Haswell-E as well. JJ and Ryan from PCDIY have mentioned the same a few times too. Can't seem to find the video link where they explained why but I will if I do.

I know they recommended using Aida64 and two others for system stress tests. Just not to use Prime95.


----------



## Skrillion

Edit.


----------



## Excalabat

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all the information everyone shared on this site I was able to complete my build





Decided I didn't need the Blue-Ray drive


----------



## ReAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excalabat*
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> Thanks for all the information everyone shared on this site I was able to complete my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided I didn't need the Blue-Ray drive


Isn't that G.SKill Ares ram inside the case, what happened to the Aegis


----------



## keroro185

Hi there, I'm currently in the middle of brainstorming a build.

1) About the RVZ01 case, do the two fans at the bottom blow air directly towards the VGA?

2) How are the fans that come with the case? Are they loud? Do they move much air? Will it be worth upgrading them to Corsair AF120 QE?

3) I'm debating about whether to use the Noctua NH-L12 or SilverStone NT06-PRO.

Initially, Tom's hardware's review (http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639-19.html) suggests that although both units perform the same, the NT06-PRO is much louder. But I then realized that the NF-L12 was tested in a dual-fan setup which is not possible in the RVZ01. How does the NF-F12 perform with only the 92mm fan?


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keroro185*
> 
> 1) About the RVZ01 case, do the two fans at the bottom blow air directly towards the VGA?


I'm using a reference Geforce GTX 760 card. The fan on the reference card sit almost in the middle between the 2 fan intake.


----------



## Excalabat

I changed it out, I wasn't to crazy about the heat sticker concept


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> 1) About the RVZ01 case, do the two fans at the bottom blow air directly towards the VGA?
> 
> 2) How are the fans that come with the case? Are they loud? Do they move much air? Will it be worth upgrading them to Corsair AF120 QE?
> 
> 3) I'm debating about whether to use the Noctua NH-L12 or SilverStone NT06-PRO.
> 
> Initially, Tom's hardware's review (http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639-19.html) suggests that although both units perform the same, the NT06-PRO is much louder. But I then realized that the NF-L12 was tested in a dual-fan setup which is not possible in the RVZ01. How does the NF-F12 perform with only the 92mm fan?


1) 2 fans that are set up together blow air directly on VGA

2) 2 slim profile fans. One as CPU intake - One opposite to VGA. You can put fan from CPU to VGA, to make pair of fans blowing directly to graphics card. Fans are crappy(as in most cases). Weak airflow, medium noise. If you GPU is 2 slot thick - feel free to replace these to standard 12*2.5 cm fans. Imho Corsair AF120 will not get the job done, as they are rated for airflow in not much confined spaces, which is not the case if you have GPU installed. Suggest to take Corsair SP120 PWM or Quiet edition, or Noiseblocker e-loop B12 PWM.
Note: I'm silence freak. If stock fans will sound nice for you - then just ignore my recommendations.









3) This will depend on CPU. I would prefer something like GeminII m4 or Big Shuriken rev 2 + good 14 cm PWM fan(with 12cm mount points - Noctua, Thermalright TY-147) instead of huge heatsink with just small,noisy,weak in terms of airflow 9 cm fan.
GeminII M4 has a crappy fan - very loud on mid-high rpm, if you want silence - needs to be replaced,
Big Shuriken Rev 2 has slim(!) 12 cm PWM fan, which is quiet on low-med rpm, and bit audible at high rpm. However mediocre in terms of airflow.

carefully check heatsink specification and what fan you can fit in on it, considering also if you want intake fan above CPU...

Good luck.


----------



## Ephelant

@Whosemaxwell,

I used the same Asus motherboard as you, but could not get the Noctua cooler to fit in any orientation. Oriented in the same direction as yours is in your pictures it blocked one of my RAM slots completely, so it could not be used. Ultimately, I had to go with the stock Intel cooler for now. Very frustrating, as everything else fits fine.

Now I have everything connected, it all powers-on and the case and CPU cooling fans spin, but no signal is coming through to my monitor using any connection (VGA, DVI, HDMI). I have no idea what the problem could be, as I cannot even get into the BIOS, and no warning LEDs are going-off on the motherboard. I have tried both the motherboard and GPU ports, but it makes no difference. I'm not sure what to do now but disassemble and reassemble everything again.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> @Whosemaxwell,
> 
> I used the same Asus motherboard as you, but could not get the Noctua cooler to fit in any orientation. Oriented in the same direction as yours is in your pictures it blocked one of my RAM slots completely, so it could not be used. Ultimately, I had to go with the stock Intel cooler for now. Very frustrating, as everything else fits fine.
> 
> Now I have everything connected, it all powers-on and the case and CPU cooling fans spin, but no signal is coming through to my monitor using any connection (VGA, DVI, HDMI). I have no idea what the problem could be, as I cannot even get into the BIOS, and no warning LEDs are going-off on the motherboard. I have tried both the motherboard and GPU ports, but it makes no difference. I'm not sure what to do now but disassemble and reassemble everything again.


That's interesting about the cooler, as even Noctua states that it is compatible with this board on its page.

I don't have expertise in this area so I can't really comment about onboard video. I did google it and i see things like incorrect RAM and other things affecting it. Do you have a separate video card you can test it with?

Another option is to clear CMOS which is the first thing everyone recommends.


----------



## DeviceP0tat0

Planned build:

Case: Silverstone RVZ01
Fans: Noctua NF-P12 x3
PSU: Silverstone 600W SFX + short cable kit
*Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Impact
*CPU: 4770k
CPU HSF: Raijintek Pallas Low Profile
RAM: 8GB G*Skill TridentX 2400 CAS9 (2x4GB) - naked sticks
HDD1: Plextor M.2 256~512GB SSD
HDD2/3: either 2.5" Samsung Spinpoint M9T 2TB (x2) in RAID 1, or (2x) WD RED 2TB HDD in a Vantec RAID1 enclosure via eSATA
GPU: Gigabyte ITX GV-N970IXOC-4GD

*The current CPU (4770K) seems to be biting the dust, or maybe the motherboard itself is starting to fault on me, so I may be upgrading either or sending something in for RMA soon. Further tests need to be completed, getting strange OC errors on stock (the maximum OC it has experienced is "max turbo" on a push/pull H80i, which is nothing). The power delivery in this place might have borked something, it was stable before. Currently have everything unplugged for a couple days now, so will have to reset the BIOS and spend 5 minutes in BIOS reconfiguring (but keeping everything stock, this thing never boots proper on "Auto" settings).

This new build will be hooked up to an APC Line-R 1200VAC line regulator + 1000VAC UPS for good measure though. The power outages are sometimes quick enough that the breaker doesn't trip and leaves all systems in a weird half-on state once power resumes (programs still resident on GPU display but no active drawing, amongst other strange or data-hazardous glitches).

PCPartpicker has that CPU cooler as "compatible" with my board, the only thing I'm worried about is clearance with that VRM module, or placement of the heatsink in general.. I'm guessing it will be installed with the heatpipes facing towards the VRM module or towards the RAM? It's important that PCIe slot's clear also. RAM clearance shouldn't be an issue since the heatspreaders will be completely removed. I don't plan on using an internal ODD bay.

Thoughts? I may build this system myself if I have the time, or give it to the local computer shop to build for me. Currently possess half the parts, but the motherboard and CPU are the only parts I'm willing to change out of this system, since they're currently in an active build with warranty at the moment.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> That's interesting about the cooler, as even Noctua states that it is compatible with this board on its page.
> 
> I don't have expertise in this area so I can't really comment about onboard video. I did google it and i see things like incorrect RAM and other things affecting it. Do you have a separate video card you can test it with?
> 
> Another option is to clear CMOS which is the first thing everyone recommends.


Yeah, I'm going to disassemble and breadboard my system when I have time next weekend, to identify whichever component is causing the boot failure.

At that point, I'll try for a 3rd time to fit the Noctua cooler. It is very odd that it doesn't fit given it is stated as compatible (which I also checked before purchase), and I'm using low profile Corsair memory. I managed to get it to fit the motherboard in a different orientation, but then it wouldn't fit in the case, is it overhangs the board slightly on one side, and presses-up against the side of the case, preventing the motherboard from aligning correctly with the screws. Frustrating to say the least.

Does anyone know if the stock Intel cooler will be sufficient for this case? I'm not planning on doing any overclocking.


----------



## ReAvenger

CPU cooling in this case is very troublesome for both AIOs and Air coolers, my H55 took ages to put in a position that was comfortable
@ephelant, the stock cooler will do fine, even with a little overclock, just make sure you have all your fan points mounted


----------



## ReAvenger

-edit-
It tried to double post on me


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excalabat*
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> Thanks for all the information everyone shared on this site I was able to complete my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided I didn't need the Blue-Ray drive


What model CPU cooler are you using? That looks like it will fit my ASUS Z97I PLUS motherboard a little better than the Noctua N12. What are your CPU temps like?


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Yeah there is definitely space to use the a 25mm thick 120mm fan. I have two Noctua NF-S12B's installed under there and I'd say there is maybe another 5mm space if I was purely guessing.
> 
> This is what my 2 fans in the GPU socket look like.


I tried fitting the Noctua 120mm fan under the GPU, but my card is too thick - it's the Zotac Geforce 970, which must be thicker than yours. It is much shorter though.


----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> What model CPU cooler are you using? That looks like it will fit my ASUS Z97I PLUS motherboard a little better than the Noctua N12. What are your CPU temps like?


i'm pretty sure that's a thermal right axp-100r/axp-100 muscle/axp-100 if i'm not mistaken they use use different color fans


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> I tried fitting the Noctua 120mm fan under the GPU, but my card is too thick - it's the Zotac Geforce 970, which must be thicker than yours. It is much shorter though.


That's interesting because it your Zotac 970 appears to be a dual slot card. These picture shows your card as a standard dual slot card with no additional thickness.





You would know better because you're in the case right now. Mine ML07b is all assembled and I'm too scared to take it back apart. Have a look at this post where the guy put in a triple slot card but had to use 15-20mm fans. Your card is advertised as a dual slot so I really cannot understand why it would not fit.

ZOTAC 970:13.2 x 10.2 x 2.8 inches
Gigabyte 980 G1 Windforce:roduct Dimensions: 15.9 x 9.3 x 3.5 inches

Maybe you are having problems with getting the card to lock into the PCI slot.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> That's interesting because it your Zotac 970 appears to be a dual slot card. These picture shows your card as a standard dual slot card with no additional thickness.
> 
> You would know better because you're in the case right now. Mine ML07b is all assembled and I'm too scared to take it back apart. Have a look at this post where the guy put in a triple slot card but had to use 15-20mm fans. Your card is advertised as a dual slot so I really cannot understand why it would not fit.
> 
> Maybe you are having problems with getting the card to lock into the PCI slot.


Agreed - it surprised me too.

I'll double-check when I disassemble and rebuild next weekend (after I troubleshoot the no-display on boot issue via a breadbox setup), but I'm pretty sure the GPU was resting right on the Noctua fan when I installed both yesterday.


----------



## 163871

Could anyone give me some thoughts on this parts list. http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/Seirrah/saved/NWBFf7

It is for a second pc ( a console replacement), not the best gfx card ever but I can always stream from my main pc.

I *have* to have the case horizontal so I am very concerned about heat - hence choosing a gfx card with an exhaust. I wonder however whether a 750ti , despite not exhausting heat, would be better as it perhaps produces less heat. Any thoughts?

Ignore the storage options, as I have a spare SSD and HDD.

Really appreciate any comments.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seirrah*
> 
> I *have* to have the case horizontal so I am very concerned about heat - hence choosing a gfx card with an exhaust. I wonder however whether a 750ti , despite not exhausting heat, would be better as it perhaps produces less heat. Any thoughts?


During idle the 780ti is 2°C cooler but during load its 3°C hotter than then 980. I played Arma 3 last night with my 980 for 1.5 hours and I immediately ran Speccy. GPU and CPU were both at 50°C. I throttle my NH-L12 CPU fans using the Low Noise Adapters from 900RPM to 600RPM. My Asus Z97i-PLUS takes care of the fan curve for the case temperatures.


http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/21


----------



## 163871

Thanks for the reply. You may have misread though, I'm thinking about a 750ti or 760. Ideally the 960 but I can't wait that long.


----------



## pharaviel

Mad idea (the one I was thinking for my build): mounting the passive cooled gtx 750 ti and use the 2 case fan to cool its heatsink?

Interesting test/datas here: http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/vgacards/32233-test-three-semipassive-geforce-gtx-750-ti-.html?start=5 and I'm pretty sure the temps would be lower with two fans blowing fresh air on it.

Apparently, width limit on ML07 is just 2mm more than the width of the palit passive cooled gtx 750ti. Would it really fit?


----------



## 163871

haha nice idea.

Having read this forum more, and seen the card that have been put into this case, I think using a GTX760 with an exhaust wouldn't be a problem at all!
I might sell and upgrade it in the new year for a GTX960, should they be cooler/faster (should be!)


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seirrah*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. You may have misread though, I'm thinking about a 750ti or 760. Ideally the 960 but I can't wait that long.


My apologies Seirrah. It appears i did misread what you wrote. When is the 960 getting released?


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> During idle the 780ti is 2°C cooler but during load its 3°C hotter than then 980. I played Arma 3 last night with my 980 for 1.5 hours and I immediately ran Speccy. GPU and CPU were both at 50°C. I throttle my NH-L12 CPU fans using the Low Noise Adapters from 900RPM to 600RPM. My Asus Z97i-PLUS takes care of the fan curve for the case temperatures.
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8526/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-review/21


Do you keep the dust covers on or off? Do you run yours in horizontal or vertical orientation?

I finally got my system fully built and configured last night. I solved the no display-on-boot issue by forcing use of discrete GPU in the BIOS. I also solved the Noctua NH-L12 cooler issue by adjusting the position of the small bottom fan so it no longer bumped up against the RAM slots (for some reason, I didn't notice the fan could be adjusted, initially). As for the 120mm fan from the top of the CPU cooler - it definitely does not fit under my Zotac GPU, so I'm not sure if it's thicker than the Noctua case fans you are using.

I'm just using the stock Silverstone fans that come with the Raven case for now (1 above the CPU, 1 under the GPU), with the case in a horizontal position. I'll run some temperature checks tonight while gaming for a while and see whether I need to invest in some better case fans, or at least remove the dust covers for better air flow.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> Do you keep the dust covers on or off? Do you run yours in horizontal or vertical orientation?
> 
> I finally got my system fully built and configured last night. I solved the no display-on-boot issue by forcing use of discrete GPU in the BIOS. I also solved the Noctua NH-L12 cooler issue by adjusting the position of the small bottom fan so it no longer bumped up against the RAM slots (for some reason, I didn't notice the fan could be adjusted, initially). As for the 120mm fan from the top of the CPU cooler - it definitely does not fit under my Zotac GPU, so I'm not sure if it's thicker than the Noctua case fans you are using.
> 
> I'm just using the stock Silverstone fans that come with the Raven case for now (1 above the CPU, 1 under the GPU), with the case in a horizontal position. I'll run some temperature checks tonight while gaming for a while and see whether I need to invest in some better case fans, or at least remove the dust covers for better air flow.


Dust covers on all the time. CPU fan is inside the case but with a 5mm layer of squashed styrofoam between fan and case wall. This is to push the case fan as close as possible to CPU cooler.

Case is in a vertical position with the CPU vent on the left, and the GPU vent on the right, if looking from the front.

Great job solving the Noctua and the no display. That one has had me puzzled for the past few days and the web is intertwined with so many display problems that I didn't know where to start.

Good job putting the build back together and getting the GPU in there. I am still puzzled by your fan situation as the NH-L12's top fan is the NF-F12 PWM and it is 25mm thick so it should fit as a case fan. Both of mine are 25mm thick and they fit. I picked up the Prolimatech USV 120mm x 15mm as my CPU fan and its amazing. Can't hear a thing and it kept my CPU at 50°C after 1.5 hours of Arma 3 last night. Watched a few videos on it pushing more air than Noctua and Scythe 25mm thick fans. I would totally buy 3 of them if I could wind back the clock 4 years back.

Have fun gaming







and let me know some temps.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> @Whosemaxwell,
> 
> I used the same Asus motherboard as you, but could not get the Noctua cooler to fit in any orientation. Oriented in the same direction as yours is in your pictures it blocked one of my RAM slots completely, so it could not be used. Ultimately, I had to go with the stock Intel cooler for now. Very frustrating, as everything else fits fine.
> 
> Now I have everything connected, it all powers-on and the case and CPU cooling fans spin, but no signal is coming through to my monitor using any connection (VGA, DVI, HDMI). I have no idea what the problem could be, as I cannot even get into the BIOS, and no warning LEDs are going-off on the motherboard. I have tried both the motherboard and GPU ports, but it makes no difference. I'm not sure what to do now but disassemble and reassemble everything again.


This sounds to me like there's no contact between your graphics card and motherboard. Just curious.. Are you using the supplied video card riser extension? There could be an issue with it or the riser itself.


----------



## Enzotic

Hey guys, been following along with this thread for a while now and finally pulled the trigger on an RVZ01. I'll be using a 3570k with an asus p8z77i-deluxe mobo and a 670FTW. There's a ton of info in here about coolers and power consumption it's hard to kep track, so I'm just gonna ask. Will the silverstone 450w PSU be enough for this setup or should I dish out more cash for the 600w? Also does anyone have experience with the nt06 and/or axp100-muscle coolers on this mobo/cpu combo with gskill ripjaws (or any other cooler rec for that matter)? Thanks a lot guys. Can't wait to get this build finish, all the pics look awesome!


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> This sounds to me like there's no contact between your graphics card and motherboard. Just curious.. Are you using the supplied video card riser extension? There could be an issue with it or the riser itself.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I already solved this issue as mentioned above. The solution was to force the PCI GPU to be used for the primary display in the BIOS settings, rather than the default "auto" or onboard graphics options. I should have read the GPU manual more thoroughly, as this was mentioned on the first page


----------



## OCPG

I wonder how well the new SilverStone AR06 performs compared to current solutions...


----------



## Excalabat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> What model CPU cooler are you using? That looks like it will fit my ASUS Z97I PLUS motherboard a little better than the Noctua N12. What are your CPU temps like?




I hope this helps, my 1st try at monitoring temps


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excalabat*
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps, my 1st try at monitoring temps


Interesting as my 4790*k* idles around 35°C and yours looks like its at 45°C. Are all your case fans set to intake? Try gaming for a couple of hours. I am curious about what your load temps will be like.


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Interesting as my 4790*k* idles around 35°C and yours looks like its at 45°C. Are all your case fans set to intake? Try gaming for a couple of hours. I am curious about what your load temps will be like.


I'm using i5 4460, my ideal is around 38°C, but I'm in tropics, so that's understandable, under load in gaming is around 48°C. Seems like there is not enough cooling in there.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemega*
> 
> I'm using i5 4460, my ideal is around 38°C, but I'm in tropics, so that's understandable, under load in gaming is around 48°C. Seems like there is not enough cooling in there.


Tcase is 72 Degrees, so 48 is absolutely fine.
Which GPU r u using ? how is performance in games with i5 4460 ?


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Tcase is 72 Degrees, so 48 is absolutely fine.
> Which GPU r u using ? how is performance in games with i5 4460 ?


I'm using stock reference Leadtek GTX 760. 2 fans blowing at the GPU. I'm only playing Firefall though, so I'm not really a gamer. Idle GPU is 40C. Ultra High setting in the game with full fan is around 80C. Ultra low setting in the ame with full fan is around 60C. I'm using ultra low setings tweaked with some shadows, vegetation and disntant view, and its around 70C. Ultra high settings, the CPU is also around 48C, but I'm using liquid coolant. In terms of i5 4460, I'm not sure what you mean, but I'm not really a gamer, so I don't fuss about the details. Heck, I even run Firefall in Borderless Window mode so I can switch to other program like FIrefox, WPS Office and etc at any time, dual 1920x1080 monitor. Don't feel any lag or anything, temp remains stable. The motherboard is a Asrock H97m itx a/c, if that helps you. The problem with the small chassis for me, is that the wires or the coolant tubes could block the fan from spinning. i5 4460 is the lowest i5 on the market available for me, and I don't feel I need higher clock speed or i7. I could have gone with older motherboard, but I judged that newer chipset must have been better. If X99 m itx was out and affordable before, I might have even go with that.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Linus just kind of reviewed the SX600 and the ML07b case for those who are considering using these components.


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Linus just kind of reviewed the SX600 and the ML07b case for those who are considering using these components.


Is there any significant difference between RVZ01 and ML07B beside the appearance?


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Linus just kind of reviewed the SX600 and the ML07b case for those who are considering using these components.


this is not a review - this is a promotion\advertisment\"be-advised-we-have-this kind-of-thing-available-now" 
Need a review - checkout Jonnyguru and SPCR reviews for PSUs...
Jonny is much in-tech detail oriented review, while SPCR also touches acoustics.

Also - this PSU uses lower quality components than their own Silverstone Gold 450W PSU, and pretty much similar noisy fan, although packing more Watt power inside.
However with latest i7 4970+GTX980 a 450W PSU is more than enough to handle....
Heck, even a single 8pin PCI-E BeQuiet 400W PSU(which actually has the same Fan as 450W Silverstone GOLD PSU ) will run i7 4790(k) + Asus STRIX 970......although there are some PSU cord compability issues with the case which are not major ones....


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Dust covers on all the time. CPU fan is inside the case but with a 5mm layer of squashed styrofoam between fan and case wall. This is to push the case fan as close as possible to CPU cooler.
> 
> Case is in a vertical position with the CPU vent on the left, and the GPU vent on the right, if looking from the front.
> 
> Great job solving the Noctua and the no display. That one has had me puzzled for the past few days and the web is intertwined with so many display problems that I didn't know where to start.
> 
> Good job putting the build back together and getting the GPU in there. I am still puzzled by your fan situation as the NH-L12's top fan is the NF-F12 PWM and it is 25mm thick so it should fit as a case fan. Both of mine are 25mm thick and they fit. I picked up the Prolimatech USV 120mm x 15mm as my CPU fan and its amazing. Can't hear a thing and it kept my CPU at 50°C after 1.5 hours of Arma 3 last night. Watched a few videos on it pushing more air than Noctua and Scythe 25mm thick fans. I would totally buy 3 of them if I could wind back the clock 4 years back.
> 
> Have fun gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and let me know some temps.


Played an hour or two of Far Cry 3 and Max Payne 3 last night. CPU temps never got above 65, and average 55-60, which I'm happy with. CPU and GPU temps were around 40 when idle.

However, the GPU temps are too high under load - averaging in the high 70s and hitting 82 max, with the case in a horizontal orientation with dust covers on. I just ordered 2 Silverstone FW121 PWM 120mm slim case fans and a fan splitter cable to replace the stock Silverstone fan under the GPU. I'll try those with the case in a vertical orientation hopefully this weekend, and see if I can bring down the GPU temps. I tried ramping-up the fans on the GPU itself, but they can get quite loud, and I think the problem relates more to airflow in that section of the case, than GPU cooling performance at this point.

Otherwise, I'm delighted with my build, and the performance of the Zotac 970. Easily exceeding 60FPS with most settings on Ultra at 1080p.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> Played an hour or two of Far Cry 3 and Max Payne 3 last night. CPU temps never got above 65, and average 55-60, which I'm happy with. CPU and GPU temps were around 40 when idle.
> 
> However, the GPU temps are too high under load - averaging in the high 70s and hitting 82 max, with the case in a horizontal orientation with dust covers on. I just ordered 2 Silverstone FW121 PWM 120mm slim case fans and a fan splitter cable to replace the stock Silverstone fan under the GPU. I'll try those with the case in a vertical orientation hopefully this weekend, and see if I can bring down the GPU temps. I tried ramping-up the fans on the GPU itself, but they can get quite loud, and I think the problem relates more to airflow in that section of the case, than GPU cooling performance at this point.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm delighted with my build, and the performance of the Zotac 970. Easily exceeding 60FPS with most settings on Ultra at 1080p.


Awesome







Geeze I love Max Payne and I didn't even know there was a 3 out and it looks like there could be a 4. I need to get Far Cry 3. I had FC 2 and the story line and those stupid checkpoints really put me off the series, especially after playing the FC 1 and loving it. I hear FC 3 is good, what are your opinions.

Those GPU temps seem really high. Maybe those games are more demanding than Arma. I would definitely invest in some good fans. Why do you need a splitter? Not enough case fan plugs on the mobo? If you can keep the case in a vertical position, I would certainly advise you to. Way better temperatures based on other reviews I have read.

Congrats again on the build. Glad to hear the Zotac 970 is working for you.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geeze I love Max Payne and I didn't even know there was a 3 out and it looks like there could be a 4. I need to get Far Cry 3. I had FC 2 and the story line and those stupid checkpoints really put me off the series, especially after playing the FC 1 and loving it. I hear FC 3 is good, what are your opinions.
> 
> Those GPU temps seem really high. Maybe those games are more demanding than Arma. I would definitely invest in some good fans. Why do you need a splitter? Not enough case fan plugs on the mobo? If you can keep the case in a vertical position, I would certainly advise you to. Way better temperatures based on other reviews I have read.
> 
> Congrats again on the build. Glad to hear the Zotac 970 is working for you.


Thanks.

Max Payne 3 is a one-trick pony - bullet time gun-play, dive, roll, rinse and repeat. For me at least, that one trick just never gets old, and the graphics are stunning. Head shots have never been so satisfying, nor looked so good. It's definitely a long and interesting single-player story, so excellent value for money. Highly recommended if you liked previous Max Payne games.

Agreed that FC 2 got a bit frustrating and repetitive due to respawning checkpoints, and it was far too long - the story just didn't move fast enough. I still enjoyed much of it though - the emergent gameplay, the excellent environmental physics, and it looks pretty damn phenomenal for its time, even now maxed-out on my new rig. If only the gamepad support was better - the Xbox 360 controller support feels poorly implemented.

FC 3 is probably my favourite game of all time, so definitely pick that up if you can. It combines the best parts from Crysis 1 / Warhead, and FC 1, and adds really nice graphics and innovations like hunting animals for skins, etc. Really satisfying gun-play, interesting characters, and a RPG-style skill-tree system on top. I can't wait for FC 4 to be released next month. It looks even better.

Yeah, the MoBo only has 2 case fan plugs, and one CPU fan plug - so I'll need to split one into two to support 2 under the GPU, as well as the 1 above the CPU. I'm pretty confident that with better case fans and a vertical orientation, I'll be able to keep my GPU temps below 75, which is sufficient.


----------



## nar0

Well just want to say I joined the ML07B club a few days ago with a i7 4790K and a 290X. I have a preliminary air cooled build up and running and have the final watercooling parts coming in according to Silverstone's watercooling guide (Though I made a few component changes as needed).


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nar0*
> 
> Well just want to say I joined the ML07B club a few days ago with a i7 4790K and a 290X. I have a preliminary air cooled build up and running and have the final watercooling parts coming in according to Silverstone's watercooling guide (Though I made a few component changes as needed).


Welcome to thread and forums !

Pls post some pics of the build in process, and final one in case possible. I have Power Color R9 290 PCS+ which fits even with 12*2.5 cm fans as intake(albeit 2-3 mm gap only) - now testing it with no intake fans(just pure GPU) and finding it heats up quite much:
- Furmark 10 min - 79 Degrees on GPU, 85 & 65 on VRMs
- BF 4 Gaming for abt 40 min. - GPU hovers abt 70-73, VRM forgot to check

also SSD which is mounted on the GPU removable raiser - heats up to max 46 Degrees.

This R9 290 is toasting all other Hardware during load !


----------



## nar0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Welcome to thread and forums !
> 
> Pls post some pics of the build in process, and final one in case possible. I have Power Color R9 290 PCS+ which fits even with 12*2.5 cm fans as intake(albeit 2-3 mm gap only) - now testing it with no intake fans(just pure GPU) and finding it heats up quite much:
> - Furmark 10 min - 79 Degrees on GPU, 85 & 65 on VRMs
> - BF 4 Gaming for abt 40 min. - GPU hovers abt 70-73, VRM forgot to check
> 
> also SSD which is mounted on the GPU removable raiser - heats up to max 46 Degrees.
> 
> This R9 290 is toasting all other Hardware during load !


The preliminary air cooled build isn't capable of running for long periods of time under load like your build. I just built it to make sure nothing was DOA and to determine how to efficiently wire the thing without having to worry about the water cooling tubing first, particularly the i7 is undervolted and I have the PC directly underneath my AC so its getting cold air feed in directly and I put the two fans meant for the 240mm radiator in to keep the GPU cool.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Those GPU temps seem really high. Maybe those games are more demanding than Arma. I would definitely invest in some good fans. Why do you need a splitter? Not enough case fan plugs on the mobo? If you can keep the case in a vertical position, I would certainly advise you to. Way better temperatures based on other reviews I have read.


I switched to a vertical orientation with dust covers on last night and after about an hour of gaming, the CPU temp never got above 46, so the Noctua NH-L12 clearly works more efficiently this way.

The GPU temps still averaged around 70-75, peaking at 82, but with much less fan noise than when in the horizontal position, which I assume means it's not working as hard to maintain these temps. In addition, looking at the Firestorm software for my Zotac card, at stock settings it adjusts fan speeds automatically in order to keep temps below 80, so this really isn't excessively hot.

I expect further improvements once I install the 2 new Silverstone fans I ordered. Ideally, I'd like to keep GPU temps below 75. I can probably achieve this now, if I adjust the fan profile / target temp threshold in the Zotac software, and remove the dust covers.

I'll experiment further over the weekend.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Anyone running a i7 4790K in this case and what cpu cooler are you using


----------



## coremailrx8

Seems someone is coming late to the party http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pandora-steam-machine-valve,3962.html


----------



## ReAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coremailrx8*
> 
> Seems someone is coming late to the party http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pandora-steam-machine-valve,3962.html


Origin was equally late
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/pc-mac-desktops/origin-chronos-z-1267493/review/3#articleContent


----------



## dougiefresher

Hi - I'm using the Silverstone NT06-PRO on my 4790k. Installed it yesterday with slim 120mm Silverstone fan, I found it to be a lot quieter than the Akasa equivalent and more performant. Temperatures are around 45c idle and during gaming around 60c.

I know that some on the thread have installed the Noctua L12 heatsink and have had good results.

Look forward to reading about your setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Anyone running a i7 4790K in this case and what cpu cooler are you using


----------



## Excalabat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Interesting as my 4790*k* idles around 35°C and yours looks like its at 45°C. Are all your case fans set to intake? Try gaming for a couple of hours. I am curious about what your load temps will be like.


After 5 hours


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excalabat*
> 
> After 5 hours


Looks good. Is that when the case is in a vertical position?


----------



## 345309

Hi guys, I bought Raven RVZ01 and I have question about default fans:

when I use default fans is or isn't better to turn to the other side fans (because default state is that blowing air into)? now blow air inside but would not it be better if blowing air out?

or would it be better to give default fans completely gone? because gpu fan blows air out alone, and cpu fan blows air out alone also

for any advice I would be grateful


----------



## Excalabat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Looks good. Is that when the case is in a vertical position?


horizontal


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PepeCZ*
> 
> Hi guys, I bought Raven RVZ01 and I have question about default fans:
> 
> when I use default fans is or isn't better to turn to the other side fans (because default state is that blowing air into)? now blow air inside but would not it be better if blowing air out?
> 
> or would it be better to give default fans completely gone? because gpu fan blows air out alone, and cpu fan blows air out alone also
> 
> for any advice I would be grateful


Case is designed for positive airflow, that means need intake fans taking over exhaust - all fans should be as intake as per Silverstone idea.

If you have GPU exhausting air from the back(a.k.a. AMD or Nvidia reference coolers) then it is still better to have fan blowing in directly on the GPU, that will help with temperatures in a good way.

CPU side: as from my experience blowing air on the motherboard is better than reversed fan setup due to colder air from outside the case blowing down to CPU, also cooling the VRM and CPU socket area. You generally should get 1-5 degrees between setups.

I definitely agree that case is missing exhaust fan for the hot air, but do not really see proper space where it can fit, to channel the air the required way. Space it tight in this case. Cables crumble everything, unless you do cable ties every 2-3 cm to lay these down(for me in not appropriate as I often like to experiment and move/replace parts often).

GPU Thoughts:
As much as I love R9 290 in terms of performance I find it not suitable for this case due to increased TDP, and damping hot air inside the case - personal conclusion is that I would only allow GPU with TDP up to 150-200W....

It makes GTX980(970) a perfect candidate right now, perhaps I will wait for next gen R9 3** to make good choice









Right now R9 270X is working perfectly, no overheat, and pretty balanced for the whole system.


----------



## Xayer

Does anyone know if a 120m AIO cooler would fit in ML07?

Edit: something like the latest h60 or a h55?


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xayer*
> 
> Does anyone know if a 120m AIO cooler would fit in ML07?
> 
> Edit: something like the latest h60 or a h55?


Just above the "Start a new thread" button you can use the search button. Great for researching components to see if anyone else in this forum had an issue with it.

Otherwise I hope the below helps.

Post #2362 says that he had issues installing an h60.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukeskybacon*
> 
> I have a small problem with my rvz01 build, when I built it I tried to fit the H60 in it, it did not fit so I had to use the stock cooler. Since I am using amd:s A10 6800K it is seriously lacking in cooling performance and has thus far overheated once when I played civ 5. I am now looking for a new cooler for the cpu in question, preferably air cooling and at a cost preferably not higher than aproximatelly 50 usd.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> No, and no.
> H100 won't fit with a GPU, and h75 is too thick to fit over CPU area.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Let us know how it fits. Interested to hear about your temps and if you get a lot of noise.
> I can't even get my H60 back into this case, LOL! It's a way to get back at my for messing around with the case when I shouldn't have. I might run it with the top off till I can get an air cooler here this week. I'd love to water cool this but its a PITA.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the Zalman. It's one reason why I'm worried of ordering any air cooler, but good thing Jim has confirmed the NT06 works in the ASRock Z77E-ITX.
> 
> Here is a whole page of them trying: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/190#post_21854672 and here http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/40.
Click to expand...


----------



## ReAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xayer*
> 
> Edit: something like the latest h60 or a h55?


H55 fits with a slim fan, but you have to do some hose bending, don't think h60 will fit with fan inside, best to avoid the AIOs, try a air cooler
However if you buy the mini itx gpu like the 970 mini itx, 750/760 mini itx gpus, you could possibly move your AIOs to the gpu, but it sill not a great solution


----------



## Xayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAvenger*
> 
> H55 fits with a slim fan, but you have to do some hose bending, don't think h60 will fit with fan inside, best to avoid the AIOs, try a air cooler
> However if you buy the mini itx gpu like the 970 mini itx, 750/760 mini itx gpus, you could possibly move your AIOs to the gpu, but it sill not a great solution


Hmmm.. Damm.. I just dont Seem to have found the right choice Yet. The nh l12 should Be Good but Second fan doen't fit. What about the nh l9i?


----------



## Xayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Just above the "Start a new thread" button you can use the search button. Great for researching components to see if anyone else in this forum had an issue with it.
> 
> Otherwise I hope the below helps.
> 
> Post #2362 says that he had issues installing an h60.


it just didn't Seem like they came to a conclusion but Hey I might just Be stupid


----------



## SunnyD

Hey folks. Decided to build a HTPC/Steambox for my living room since I got tired of the piece of crap boxes comcast has. I wanted to give my wife the ability to do DVR and HD without having to pay comcrap extra for it, and since I have a HDHomeRun Prime sitting on my network... On top of that, I figured a lightweight Steambox and more importantly an emu-box for some old-school gaming for me and the wife, I figured why not spend a few one-time dollars.

I settled on the ML07B for the case and am slowly building out of some spare parts and some new/used parts. The biggest thing for me is this thing has to be budget, especially with the holidays rolling around.

Since I'm sure it'll be asked, here's my intended build:

Case: Silverstone ML07B (Bought)

PSU: Silverstone ST45SF 450w Bronze (Bought)

CPU: Intel i3-2100 (Have)

Cooling: Antec Kuhler 620 (Have)

Mobo: ECS H61H2-I v1.1 (Bought)

Ram: 2x2GB GSkill PC3-12800 (Have, will upgrade to something more reasonable later)

Storage: 500GB WD Blue + either a 64GB or 128GB SSD (haven't decided which I'm going to put in yes, have all three)

Video: GTX750 or GTX750Ti (Will acquire, whatever falls into my lap cheapest)

Optical: Undecided yet, probably will opt for a BluRay drive

I've so far put the base system together just to get it booted up to make sure everything is working. I'm pretty impressed with the case layout in general. With the Kuhler in it it's dead silent, though I still need to put two more fans in. Unfortunately due to the layout of the mobo I couldn't mount the rad to the case panel. It fit over top of the motherboard, but it sat probably 3/4" shifted toward the backplate meaning it couldn't be secured anywhere. It was actually rather immobile in there, but honestly I wasn't taking any chances so I moved the rad to the GFX bay to the front most fan mount and it seems to work there. I should still have plenty of room for most any GTX750Ti by my measure.

The only real complaint I have about the case is probably for a case that's aesthetically destined for a lot of htpc's, there's no built in IR port option. I'm having a hard time finding a USB IR option that isn't butt ugly.


----------



## eltdnam

Hey guys I just got my parts except for my graphics card so decided to put everything together first into my RVZ01. I have a Corsair H60 for my CPU cooler and it seems almost impossible to fit. Does anyone here have the H60 and got it to fit? I already googled some images on H60 going in the RVZ01. It was said that it could fit in with a bit of twisted of the tubes, but it still seems pretty damn impossible to do so. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Xayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eltdnam*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my parts except for my graphics card so decided to put everything together first into my RVZ01. I have a Corsair H60 for my CPU cooler and it seems almost impossible to fit. Does anyone here have the H60 and got it to fit? I already googled some images on H60 going in the RVZ01. It was said that it could fit in with a bit of twisted of the tubes, but it still seems pretty damn impossible to do so. Any help would be appreciated.


This post is answering that question.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xayer*
> 
> This post is answering that question.


Haha cheers. I love how all these posts come back full circle.

Just wanted to share, played Arma 3 last night and Grid Autosport for 2 hours. CPU was at 54C when I closed up and then dropped to 48 in a second. GPU was at 47C and then dropped to 42 in a couple of seconds. Looks like i have some room to turn the fans down on my 980 G1.


----------



## Xayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Haha cheers. I love how all these posts come back full circle.
> 
> Just wanted to share, played Arma 3 last night and Grid Autosport for 2 hours. CPU was at 54C when I closed up and then dropped to 48 in a second. GPU was at 47C and then dropped to 42 in a couple of seconds. Looks like i have some room to turn the fans down on my 980 G1.


already forgot which cpu cooler you're using lel


----------



## ReAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xayer*
> 
> already forgot which cpu cooler you're using lel


Noctua NH-L12, it was on the last page


----------



## SunnyD

I guess I realized my issue with the Kuhler and the sidepanel mounting. I have a full sized 25mm fan on the rad which is preventing me from routing the tubing in an orderly fashion above the ram.

In any event, I really should have gotten some pics but I did get cables tucked and everything cleaned up. Still waiting on a few smaller parts to show up (wireless card, antennas, a few other small items). All in all it's a solid build and a nice case.


----------



## Buttoneer

Hello everyone, first post!

I currently have a 2500k Radeon 7870 based system which I'm looking to upgrade to something much beefier and yet a lot smaller and hopefully quieter. Current case is a Silverstone HTPC thing and I honestly can't recall what model it is but it's a big black monster with a flap on the bottom right for ports and jacks and a brace across the top which has got in the way of everything I have ever trie to put into it.

So I honed in on MiniITX as my form factor of choice and saw the RVZ01 and ML07 and instantly became excited, after spending ages looking through. So I am still reading through this marathon thread. Day three and on page 121 and losing the will to live so please excuse me if recent discussions have resolved some of these but looking at posts on this page alone, cooling is the big issue.

My proposed specs;

ML07 case because although I prefer the look of the RVZ01 there are less holes for noise to get out. I did fancy the RVZ with some batman-blue lighting in the vents for shock and awe but then grew up.
Silverstone 600w PSU because future and the sensible cables.
Intel 4790k CPU because the future.
Asus Z97i-Plus because that's what Origin Chronos and Bolt II use and it appears to have good clearance for whatever cooling solution I employ
16GB of RAM. I'm in two minds about this because I don't think I need anything as fast as 2400 so still thinking about the exact model and it seems low profile and maybe 2133 or 1866 is a good option. I can get the 2400 AMD R9 ram for £133.
A Plextor M6e M.2 256GB SSD for system which boots in under 10s







but I'll change for a standard SSD if the cooling solution bracket snags.
A WD Red 4TB data drive.
A reference spec GTX 980. No brand specified because I'll buy whetever is cheapest although currently they are hovering around £400. Opted for reference spec because the one fan will match against the case fan nicely and blow hotness out it's own vents. I'm looking for something which will handle anything I throw at it at Ulktra settings at 1440 for the next two years at least. It's allegedly cooler and less of a power draw than the 780's so seems perfect.
I'll grab a suitable slot-in BD Drive too, again whatever is cheap.

On the CPU cooler side I'd LOVE an AIO and Drerex has fitted an Antec Kuhler which looks amazing here http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/60#post_21801223

Why has nobody else been able to make that work (up to page 121, at least)?

There's been a lot of white noise I think about specific issues people have with either faulty fans or awkward motherboards and perhaps people are put off because reading through it 'feels' like a lot of people have a lot of problems and yet there are a lot of successes here.

My notes say Thermolab LP53 but I can't find that for sale anywhere. Not sure about the Cryorig C1 either which is 74mm and ought to be good. Seems like the Silverstone is universally panned for noise, but if it fits, then I can buy a different fan. Any reason why I shouldn't go with the Noctua NH-L12? Pretty doesn't matter either, obviously, so even the Zalman 8900 is an option because the case isn't windowed.

I can't say that money is no object with this build, but I am prepared to throw good money at the right areas and equally I am prepared to scale back if it looks like I am really wasting it.

Usage is gaming, some photo work, on-the-edge-foruming







and general browsing, plus use as an entertainment centre when I make use of the BD drive.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttoneer*
> 
> Hello everyone, first post!
> 
> I currently have a 2500k Radeon 7870 based system which I'm looking to upgrade to something much beefier and yet a lot smaller and hopefully quieter. Current case is a Silverstone HTPC thing and I honestly can't recall what model it is but it's a big black monster with a flap on the bottom right for ports and jacks and a brace across the top which has got in the way of everything I have ever trie to put into it.
> 
> So I honed in on MiniITX as my form factor of choice and saw the RVZ01 and ML07 and instantly became excited, after spending ages looking through. So I am still reading through this marathon thread. Day three and on page 121 and losing the will to live so please excuse me if recent discussions have resolved some of these but looking at posts on this page alone, cooling is the big issue.
> 
> My proposed specs;
> 
> ML07 case because although I prefer the look of the RVZ01 there are less holes for noise to get out. I did fancy the RVZ with some batman-blue lighting in the vents for shock and awe but then grew up.
> Silverstone 600w PSU because future and the sensible cables.
> Intel 4790k CPU because the future.
> Asus Z97i-Plus because that's what Origin Chronos and Bolt II use and it appears to have good clearance for whatever cooling solution I employ
> 16GB of RAM. I'm in two minds about this because I don't think I need anything as fast as 2400 so still thinking about the exact model and it seems low profile and maybe 2133 or 1866 is a good option. I can get the 2400 AMD R9 ram for £133.
> A Plextor M6e M.2 256GB SSD for system which boots in under 10s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'll change for a standard SSD if the cooling solution bracket snags.
> A WD Red 4TB data drive.
> A reference spec GTX 980. No brand specified because I'll buy whetever is cheapest although currently they are hovering around £400. Opted for reference spec because the one fan will match against the case fan nicely and blow hotness out it's own vents. I'm looking for something which will handle anything I throw at it at Ulktra settings at 1440 for the next two years at least. It's allegedly cooler and less of a power draw than the 780's so seems perfect.
> I'll grab a suitable slot-in BD Drive too, again whatever is cheap.
> 
> On the CPU cooler side I'd LOVE an AIO and Drerex has fitted an Antec Kuhler which looks amazing here http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/60#post_21801223
> 
> Why has nobody else been able to make that work (up to page 121, at least)?
> 
> There's been a lot of white noise I think about specific issues people have with either faulty fans or awkward motherboards and perhaps people are put off because reading through it 'feels' like a lot of people have a lot of problems and yet there are a lot of successes here.
> 
> My notes say Thermolab LP53 but I can't find that for sale anywhere. Not sure about the Cryorig C1 either which is 74mm and ought to be good. Seems like the Silverstone is universally panned for noise, but if it fits, then I can buy a different fan. Any reason why I shouldn't go with the Noctua NH-L12? Pretty doesn't matter either, obviously, so even the Zalman 8900 is an option because the case isn't windowed.
> 
> I can't say that money is no object with this build, but I am prepared to throw good money at the right areas and equally I am prepared to scale back if it looks like I am really wasting it.
> 
> Usage is gaming, some photo work, on-the-edge-foruming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and general browsing, plus use as an entertainment centre when I make use of the BD drive.


I have that Asus motherboard and the Noctua L12. It fits well with top fan removed and position of the bottom fan adjusted slightly to accommodate the RAM slots. Keeps my CPU below 46 under load in the vertical case orientation. Get low profile RAM to be on the safe side.

Mount it as per the photographs posted by whosemaxwell, and only screw it on after installing everything else, or you will be unable to access ports, slots,etc


----------



## Buttoneer

Good to know, thank you Ephelant. If I have to, I can go a sensible, but reliable route.

The board ought to be awesome if those two builders are using it, but Origin at least are also using an AIO water cooler in the case.


----------



## Buttoneer

No idea whether it's useful or not, but Kuhler 650 has a 300mm hose, but a lot of others I can find specs for have 330 or 400mm.

Zalman Skadi LQ510 looks like it has good sturdy hose too.

This is my pcpartpicker list;

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (£243.99 @ Ebuyer)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM CPU Cooler (£45.73 @ CCL Computers)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£105.59 @ Aria PC)
*Memory:* Kingston Fury Black Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory (£115.86 @ More Computers)
*Storage:* Plextor M6e 256GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (£154.98 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive (£119.94 @ Aria PC)
*Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 980 4GB Video Card (£409.98 @ Ebuyer)
*Case:* Silverstone ML07B HTPC Case
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (£99.95 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Optical Drive:* Silverstone SST-SOB02 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer (£110.00 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit)
*Total:* £1406.02
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-11-05 23:39 GMT+0000_


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttoneer*
> 
> No idea whether it's useful or not, but Kuhler 650 has a 300mm hose, but a lot of others I can find specs for have 330 or 400mm.
> 
> Zalman Skadi LQ510 looks like it has good sturdy hose too.
> 
> This is my pcpartpicker list;
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (£243.99 @ Ebuyer)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM CPU Cooler (£45.73 @ CCL Computers)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£105.59 @ Aria PC)
> *Memory:* Kingston Fury Black Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory (£115.86 @ More Computers)
> *Storage:* Plextor M6e 256GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (£154.98 @ Scan.co.uk)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive (£119.94 @ Aria PC)
> *Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 980 4GB Video Card (£409.98 @ Ebuyer)
> *Case:* Silverstone ML07B HTPC Case
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (£99.95 @ Scan.co.uk)
> *Optical Drive:* Silverstone SST-SOB02 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer (£110.00 @ Scan.co.uk)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit)
> *Total:* £1406.02
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-11-05 23:39 GMT+0000


I've got the NH-L12 cooler so I don't use a radiator. My advice is to search through this forum extensively for any party you may be using such as the cooler 650. Some people say the 650 does not fit depending on the motherboard.


----------



## Sassy Wizard

Hi everyone,

This is my first post here on the forum and after a long search looking for a suitable sized small case I have decided to settle on the mini Raven. At first I didn't think the case would be able to handle all the components I wanted (cooling, space issues, etc.). But after I started reading through this thread (I'm still going through the 250 pages looking up build tips) you have all inspired me to give it a shot.

So here goes my list of components:
*Case -* Silverstone Black Raven RVZ01 mITX SFF Chassis
*PSU -* SilverStone SX600-G SFX Modular 600W Power Supply
*Motherboard -* Asus Z97I-PLUS LGA1150 mITX Motherboard
*CPU -* Intel Core i7-4790 3.6GHz 8MB Retail Box OR Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz 6MB (saves some money)
*CPU Cooler -* Noctua NH-L12 Low Profile CPU Cooler
*HD SSD -* Samsung 850 Pro Series 2.5" 512GB SSD
*HD 2* - WD Black WD2003FZEX 3.5" 1TB 64MB 7200RPM Desktop HDD
*Memory* - Kingston 16GB Kit (2x8GB) HyperX Fury Black C10 1866MHz
*GPU* - MSI GeForce GTX970 Twin Frozr 4GB GDDR5 2x DVI HDMI DisplayPort
*Operating System* - Windows 8.1 Home

The one major aspect I was hopping to get some advice on was for how to make the case as quiet as possible (while still being cool). I have read some differing accounts of the stock fans being a bit weird so I was wondering if there are any super quiet and cool fans that anyone can recommend to replace ones that come with the case?

Thanks in advance for any help or advice you can give!


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ephelant* 

I have that Asus motherboard and the Noctua L12. It fits well with top fan removed and position of the bottom fan adjusted slightly to accommodate the RAM slots. Keeps my CPU below 46 under load in the vertical case orientation. Get low profile RAM to be on the safe side.

Mount it as per the photographs posted by whosemaxwell, and only screw it on after installing everything else, or you will be unable to access ports, slots,etc

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Buttoneer*
> 
> Good to know, thank you Ephelant. If I have to, I can go a sensible, but reliable route.
> 
> The board ought to be awesome if those two builders are using it, but Origin at least are also using an AIO water cooler in the case.


Here is the album Elephant was referring to with the pic of the cooler. Make sure you get a slim fan that sits above the cpu cooler as I have done. I got the Prolimatech USV 120 x 15mm which I had never heard of before and I can't even hear the thing. Maybe cause the other fans just make a constant hum that my ears don't pick up from 1 meter away. Glad I could be of assistance.


http://imgur.com/0B6rQ


I wish I could turn my NH-L12 90 degrees (like in the bottom 2 pictures) as apparently the cooling is better due to better pipe orientation with the cpu. Unfortunately there is no room in the case and I would need to cut the case sidewall which is what others have done.



From http://www.overclockers.com/noctua-nhl12-review/


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassy Wizard*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here on the forum and after a long search looking for a suitable sized small case I have decided to settle on the mini Raven. At first I didn't think the case would be able to handle all the components I wanted (cooling, space issues, etc.). But after I started reading through this thread (I'm still going through the 250 pages looking up build tips) you have all inspired me to give it a shot.
> 
> So here goes my list of components:
> *Case -* Silverstone Black Raven RVZ01 mITX SFF Chassis
> *PSU -* SilverStone SX600-G SFX Modular 600W Power Supply
> *Motherboard -* Asus Z97I-PLUS LGA1150 mITX Motherboard
> *CPU -* Intel Core i7-4790 3.6GHz 8MB Retail Box OR Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz 6MB (saves some money)
> *CPU Cooler -* Noctua NH-L12 Low Profile CPU Cooler
> *HD SSD -* Samsung 850 Pro Series 2.5" 512GB SSD
> *HD 2* - WD Black WD2003FZEX 3.5" 1TB 64MB 7200RPM Desktop HDD
> *Memory* - Kingston 16GB Kit (2x8GB) HyperX Fury Black C10 1866MHz
> *GPU* - MSI GeForce GTX970 Twin Frozr 4GB GDDR5 2x DVI HDMI DisplayPort
> *Operating System* - Windows 8.1 Home
> 
> The one major aspect I was hopping to get some advice on was for how to make the case as quiet as possible (while still being cool). I have read some differing accounts of the stock fans being a bit weird so I was wondering if there are any super quiet and cool fans that anyone can recommend to replace ones that come with the case?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help or advice you can give!


Welcome !
Pls can you specify your subject silence levels - i.e. in this case completely silence is not possible. Most troubling here would be PSU which is not entirely silent, unless you replace fan = loosing your warranty.
I have 450W Gold PSU from Silverstone and it is the only thing I hear after installing silent fans, spinning down GPU(1000 RPM) & CPU(600 RPM) fans on IDLE.

1. Why are you taking Z97 mb and non "k" CPU ? Suggest going after H97 instead(if you want future compatibility with Broadwell) or even B85 and save some money - just IMHO Asrock H97M-ITX/ac is nice candidate(depending on your cooling system). Asus also has H97 version around.

2. Your HDD - WD Black seek noise will be also noticable. I use 256 Gb SSD(divided to 2 disks) for system & couple of games respectively. Rest being stored on WD Green HDD. It is silent, although a bit slower than WD black. Another true quiet alternative would be WD Red HDD.

3. 600W PSU is overkill for the system. 450W is more than enough for the build. Look here - Asrock M8 has 450W Bronze PSU - Guy is testing it with GTX980 + Peripherals etc. 




4. While GTX970 is a good choice - due to its low power consumption, most troubling here will be coil whine which present on lots of GTX970 models and able to spoil the silent build picture pretty much. MSI GTX970 WF4 I personally find one of the worst designed models due to:
- awful VRM heatsink
- memory chips on the backside of the board, no backplate.
- improper VRM placement(only part of the air from 1st fans actually gets there). This issue is resolved on MSI TW4 GTX980 where VRMs are where they are supposed to be.
I'll just leave it here - Picture of MSI GTX970 VRM under Furmark - open stand(!). in our case this will be worse - as air behind the card is not circulating










Imho - better alternative would be Gigabyte GTX970 - no issues with VRM, Fans are always on, but via BIOS flash you can get them to 950 RPM on IDLE.

5. Fans on the Case will depend on the GPU used and CPU heatsink used.
Slim fans:
- Scythe Slip Stream 800/1200/1600/2000 rpm - 3-pin
- Gelid Slim PWM fans
Normal quiet fans(12*2.5)
- Corsair SP120Q PWM
- Noiseblocker Fans PWM & 3-pin
- BeQuiet Silent Wings2 PWM & 3-pin

Good Luck with the build !


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> I've got the NH-L12 cooler so I don't use a radiator. My advice is to search through this forum extensively for any party you may be using such as the cooler 650. Some people say the 650 does not fit depending on the motherboard.


Hey man have you tried fitting in something like Scythe Slip stream for 800-1200 rpm as CPU intake ?
Would drop you couple of degrees only in case it will fit....


----------



## Sassy Wizard

Thanks Sader0! Exactly the kind of advice I was hoping for (the salesman at the shop where I'm buying components didn't really have much of an idea about the case). I didn't have a specific sound level in mind just along the lines of as quiet as possible without the everything overheating as the case has to go on top of my desk rather than under. Thanks for the heads up about the motherboard I wasn't aware Z97 are only for overclocking, as I haven't looked at computer components since I bought my last computer 4 years ago.

With regards to the GPU, shipping is quite expensive for me so I'm looking to buy all the parts locally. Unfortunately the Gigabyte 970 just sold out, so would the Asus GeForce GTX970 STRIX 4GB be just as good for cooling in this case as an alternative?


----------



## Xayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassy Wizard*
> 
> Thanks Sader0! Exactly the kind of advice I was hoping for (the salesman at the shop where I'm buying components didn't really have much of an idea about the case). I didn't have a specific sound level in mind just along the lines of as quiet as possible without the everything overheating as the case has to go on top of my desk rather than under. Thanks for the heads up about the motherboard I wasn't aware Z97 are only for overclocking, as I haven't looked at computer components since I bought my last computer 4 years ago.
> 
> With regards to the GPU, shipping is quite expensive for me so I'm looking to buy all the parts locally. Unfortunately the Gigabyte 970 just sold out, so would the Asus GeForce GTX970 STRIX 4GB be just as good for cooling in this case as an alternative?


Interested to see the response to this. I personally wanna go with that.


----------



## Xayer

Oh man I've got a LG 34 " UM95 on the way in the mail!


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassy Wizard*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> This is my first post here on the forum and after a long search looking for a suitable sized small case I have decided to settle on the mini Raven. At first I didn't think the case would be able to handle all the components I wanted (cooling, space issues, etc.). But after I started reading through this thread (I'm still going through the 250 pages looking up build tips) you have all inspired me to give it a shot.
> 
> So here goes my list of components:
> *Case -* Silverstone Black Raven RVZ01 mITX SFF Chassis
> *PSU -* SilverStone SX600-G SFX Modular 600W Power Supply
> *Motherboard -* Asus Z97I-PLUS LGA1150 mITX Motherboard
> *CPU -* Intel Core i7-4790 3.6GHz 8MB Retail Box OR Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz 6MB (saves some money)
> *CPU Cooler -* Noctua NH-L12 Low Profile CPU Cooler
> *HD SSD -* Samsung 850 Pro Series 2.5" 512GB SSD
> *HD 2* - WD Black WD2003FZEX 3.5" 1TB 64MB 7200RPM Desktop HDD
> *Memory* - Kingston 16GB Kit (2x8GB) HyperX Fury Black C10 1866MHz
> *GPU* - MSI GeForce GTX970 Twin Frozr 4GB GDDR5 2x DVI HDMI DisplayPort
> *Operating System* - Windows 8.1 Home
> 
> The one major aspect I was hopping to get some advice on was for how to make the case as quiet as possible (while still being cool). I have read some differing accounts of the stock fans being a bit weird so I was wondering if there are any super quiet and cool fans that anyone can recommend to replace ones that come with the case?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help or advice you can give!


The stock fans seem quiet enough to me, but I need better cooling for my GPU. I am replacing the one on the GPU side with 2 of these (required getting a Silverstone fan cable splitter as well due to the lack of a 3rd case fan port on the Asus motherboard):

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815256007

I'll post back with results once they are delivered, installed and tested.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xayer*
> 
> Oh man I've got a LG 34 " UM95 on the way in the mail!
> 
> Woohooo!!! Let us know how she performs. I'm waiting for a decent 24" G-Sync 144hz monitor for gaming and but atm they are hard to find in Asia.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sassy Wizard*
> 
> Thanks Sader0! Exactly the kind of advice I was hoping for (the salesman at the shop where I'm buying components didn't really have much of an idea about the case). I didn't have a specific sound level in mind just along the lines of as quiet as possible without the everything overheating as the case has to go on top of my desk rather than under. Thanks for the heads up about the motherboard I wasn't aware Z97 are only for overclocking, as I haven't looked at computer components since I bought my last computer 4 years ago.
> 
> With regards to the GPU, shipping is quite expensive for me so I'm looking to buy all the parts locally. Unfortunately the Gigabyte 970 just sold out, so would the Asus GeForce GTX970 STRIX 4GB be just as good for cooling in this case as an alternative?
> 
> Just make sure you remove the Strix 970 sticker carefully as there were issues with it
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2ieznh/psa_there_is_a_huge_issue_with_one_of_the_msi_gtx/
> Hopefully you get a revised one without the sticker. Otherwise no biggie, just treat her like a newborn.
> 
> I have the Asus Z97i-PLUS in my build and a non-overclockable 4790. The board is really solid and the components are really well mapped. I chose it because it has an M.2 slot which reduces cable clutter involved when mounting a hard drive. Also the M.2 drive provides 10GB/s transfer speeds. The board has built in AC wifi which reduces need to plug in a USB dongle, which in return reduces clutter around your PC and makes the case more portable. Also the easy one click options in Windows makes it easy to just put all your fans on silent or on high performance. Maybe this is new tech for someone who hasn't built in 5 years, but the reviews I did read for other boards never mentioned this.
> 
> Here is an organized gallery of people that have completed builds with the RVZ01 and their stories.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sassy Wizard

whosemaxwell that imugr gallery you linked to on the previous page was great! I have a quick question with regards to the Noctua NH-L12 though. Seeing as how the top fan won't fit with the CPU cooler (as shown in the photos) can I swap it around using it to cool the GPU instead and have that Silverstone slim fan put in it's place?

Also is the Silverstone fan cable splitter to get three fans working at once this one here?
http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Sleeved-Splitter-CPF01/dp/B00B46XKKQ


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassy Wizard*
> 
> whosemaxwell that imugr gallery you linked to on the previous page was great! I have a quick question with regards to the Noctua NH-L12 though. Seeing as how the top fan won't fit with the CPU cooler (as shown in the photos) can I swap it around using it to cool the GPU instead and have that Silverstone slim fan put in it's place?
> 
> Also is the Silverstone fan cable splitter to get three fans working at once this one here?
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Sleeved-Splitter-CPF01/dp/B00B46XKKQ


No worries Sassy Wizard. Yeah you can totally use the spare NF-F12 fan and use it as a fan for your video card. Its designed to provide lots of static pressure. I wouldn't say its the most effective fan you can use in that space but it is better than most fans. Have a look at the Noctua website to see how it compares to the other fans in its range.

If you purchase the Z97i-PLUS board you won't need a splitter. Sorry forgot to mention this in previous post. It has 3 fan headers (1x CPU fan, and 2 x case fans). I would highly suggest installing another fan on your case above your CPU cooler. If I remember correctly, having a fan sucking in clean air from outside the case onto the CPU cooler, dropped my temps by like 8 degrees Celsius when idle. Since the gap is around 18mm, try and use something to space your case mounted fan closer to the CPU cooler. I used some spare styrofoam poster stuff that I had lying around which was perfect because I could compress it if the combined fan + spacer was larger than 17mm by just tightening the fan screws. Plus since its styrofoam it has the added benefit of dampening any vibration.

I don't have experience with cable splitters but that exact cable came with the Noctua NH-L12 to split the 2 fans so I would say the one you linked is perfect.


----------



## Buttoneer

Can I just bottom out the key differences between the two available cases. Internal layout is identical, but it looks like the RVZ01 has more vents and comes with the dust filters included in the price. Are the vents actually open and noise-generating and am I really going to have to spend another £25 on dust filters for the ML07?

Also, the ML08 and FTZ01 referred to in the thread title - do we know more about them? I can only find scarce info on the FTZ01 that it is an aluminium chassis, or cover, or something. I might like that







Nothing on the ML08 though.


----------



## Xayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*


It already came in today, wow ordered it yesterday afternoon!

I sure will!


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassy Wizard*
> 
> whosemaxwell that imugr gallery you linked to on the previous page was great! I have a quick question with regards to the Noctua NH-L12 though. Seeing as how the top fan won't fit with the CPU cooler (as shown in the photos) can I swap it around using it to cool the GPU instead and have that Silverstone slim fan put in it's place?
> 
> Also is the Silverstone fan cable splitter to get three fans working at once this one here?
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Sleeved-Splitter-CPF01/dp/B00B46XKKQ


That is the fan splitter I ordered. I tried putting the spare Noctua fan on the GPU side with one of the stock Silverstone fans but it didn't spin up (I think you can't run a PWM fan and a regular one with the Noctua splitter cable - they both might need to be the same type), and it didn't fit very well under my twin slot GPU.

I am using one of the stock Silverstone fans to cool my CPU (i5 4590) above the Noctua cooler, and it works well (mid-30s idle, mid-40s under load).

My fans just got delivered today, so I will install over the weekend and report back with results.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> If you purchase the Z97i-PLUS board you won't need a splitter. Sorry forgot to mention this in previous post. It has 3 fan headers (1x CPU fan, and 2 x case fans). I would highly suggest installing another fan on your case above your CPU cooler.
> 
> I don't have experience with cable splitters but that exact cable came with the Noctua NH-L12 to split the 2 fans so I would say the one you linked is perfect.


He will need a cable splitter with this MoBo, to split one of the 2 case fans into 2 (3 case fan ports are needed for optimal cooling, total: 1 over CPU and 2 under GPU). He can use the one that comes with the Noctua Cooler, or order a separate one if that doesn't work.


----------



## Buttoneer

Right so here we go. I ordered all of this lot tonight, and went for cheapo delivery options so it will all most likely dribble in over the next week.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (£233.94 @ Aria PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Seidon 120M 86.2 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£49.62 @ Amazon UK)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£105.59 @ Aria PC)
*Memory:* G.Skill Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-2400 Memory (£145.99 @ Aria PC)
*Storage:* Plextor M6e 256GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (£154.98 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Storage:* Western Digital Red 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive (£119.94 @ Aria PC)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 980 4GB Twin Frozr Video Card (£436.38 @ Aria PC)
*Case:* Silverstone ML07B HTPC Case (£50.47 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (£99.95 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Optical Drive:* Silverstone SST-SOB02 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer (£110.00 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) (£72.35 @ Aria PC)
*Other:* 120mm Fan filter x3 (£19.58)
*Other:* Akasa AK-CB050 sata cable for slimline optical drive (£2.87)
*Total:* £1601.66
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-11-07 22:37 GMT+0000_

I probably ought to be buying some fans too, so if anyone thinks I have missed something out then please please please shout! Should I do a build log? Will anyone be interested? Do I need a splitter and if so, what for? I have three fan headers on the MoBo, a CPU and 2 chassis fans which ought to cover everything off(?)


----------



## kcdgs21

Has anyone tried/know if a 120mm rad kraken G10 + GPU system will fit in this case?


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> He will need a cable splitter with this MoBo, to split one of the 2 case fans into 2 (3 case fan ports are needed for optimal cooling, total: 1 over CPU and 2 under GPU). He can use the one that comes with the Noctua Cooler, or order a separate one if that doesn't work.


Oh okay yeah sorry I completely forgot that a 2 fan CPU cooler is not standard. Yes Elephant is right, you will need a splitter somewhere in there if you want to run a 3rd case fan which you will need to do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcdgs21*
> 
> Has anyone tried/know if a 120mm rad kraken G10 + GPU system will fit in this case?
> 
> At first glance it does not look like it. I think it depends on the video card you are going with. My 980G1 is 43mm thick and it fits with case fans of 25mm so I can definitely tell you that there is 68mm of space. There was a guy earlier that I quoted that said he could fit a triple slot width graphics card in with slim case fans.
> 
> My question though is why would you want to get a G10 in there. 2 decent case fans blowing straight onto the GPU is what makes this case amazing.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Linus just did a video on the Cooler Master Nepton 240M.


----------



## kcdgs21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> At first glance it does not look like it. I think it depends on the video card you are going with. My 980G1 is 43mm thick and it fits with case fans of 25mm so I can definitely tell you that there is 68mm of space. There was a guy earlier that I quoted that said he could fit a triple slot width graphics card in with slim case fans.
> 
> My question though is why would you want to get a G10 in there. 2 decent case fans blowing straight onto the GPU is what makes this case amazing.


Thanks for answering! I ask because I have a 7950 with a Kepler Dynamics Sigma Cool bracket which seems to be nearly the same size as a standard 2 slot card. I was thinking I could possibly put my gpu with the rad under it where one of the 120mm fans would go. The rad and fan are a combined 52mm and the card seems to be a hair over .5 inches at it's thickest point, the 6 pin power socket. (i'll assume .6 which is 15.24mm according to google). With your 68mm as a maximum benchmark i have wiggle room up to 16mm for the gpu from pcb to thickest (not including bracket) point, which would be the 6 pin power socket. So with the 52mm rad+fan and the 15.24mm gpu I'd have a spare .76mm (which is 0.0299213 of an inch) between the nearly literally stacked GPU and Rad/Fan. Wow.

Do you think I should even attempt this? I'd pay about $120 for an ML07 and the silverstone 450w bronze sfx psu. I can't afford much of any out of pocket costs at this time so i'd have to sell my Bitfenix Prodigy and XFX 550w psu just to cover maybe half the total.


----------



## DontPeek

Are all the exterior panels removable on this case? I was thinking a custom paint job on one of these cases (preferably the ML07) would be a fun project.


----------



## Xayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcdgs21*
> 
> Thanks for answering! I ask because I have a 7950 with a Kepler Dynamics Sigma Cool bracket which seems to be nearly the same size as a standard 2 slot card. I was thinking I could possibly put my gpu with the rad under it where one of the 120mm fans would go. The rad and fan are a combined 52mm and the card seems to be a hair over .5 inches at it's thickest point, the 6 pin power socket. (i'll assume .6 which is 15.24mm according to google). With your 68mm as a maximum benchmark i have wiggle room up to 16mm for the gpu from pcb to thickest (not including bracket) point, which would be the 6 pin power socket. So with the 52mm rad+fan and the 15.24mm gpu I'd have a spare .76mm (which is 0.0299213 of an inch) between the nearly literally stacked GPU and Rad/Fan. Wow.
> 
> Do you think I should even attempt this? I'd pay about $120 for an ML07 and the silverstone 450w bronze sfx psu. I can't afford much of any out of pocket costs at this time so i'd have to sell my Bitfenix Prodigy and XFX 550w psu just to cover maybe half the total.


Then maybe go with the prodigy? It's got more space than the ml07.. I have No Idea just a suggestion?


----------



## kcdgs21

I'm currently set up in a prodigy, it's massive and I don't want it anymore.


----------



## zemega

If you are willing to do it youself, the case can fit ATX sized PSU. If I'm not wrong there were pictures of it in this thread. The cables will be a mess though. See the blog below. You should do some cable sleeving yourself, just long enough for the cabling needs. This way, you only need to buy the casing. You lose the space for 3.5 inch HDD though. It's going to be tough to fit a rad though.
http://blog.patrickd.de/my-steam-box-and-workstation-build/

The post.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/80#post_21805540
http://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2049244

Edit, the XFX 550 W PSU, TS series? If so, the cables are not modular, it should be possible. You can manage the cable around the case and the radiator.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DontPeek*
> 
> Are all the exterior panels removable on this case? I was thinking a custom paint job on one of these cases (preferably the ML07) would be a fun project.


Only the larger side panels can be removed as in the pic below.








Here is a gallery of user "meptex" that repainted his FTZ01 in orange. http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1218712/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/


----------



## DontPeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Only the larger side panels can be removed as in the pic below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a gallery of user "meptex" that repainted his FTZ01 in orange. http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1218712/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/


That orange build is excellent and judging by those pics it appears you can remove all the panels which would be perfect. Thanks for the links, they were really helpful.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcdgs21*
> 
> Thanks for answering! I ask because I have a 7950 with a Kepler Dynamics Sigma Cool bracket which seems to be nearly the same size as a standard 2 slot card. I was thinking I could possibly put my gpu with the rad under it where one of the 120mm fans would go. The rad and fan are a combined 52mm and the card seems to be a hair over .5 inches at it's thickest point, the 6 pin power socket. (i'll assume .6 which is 15.24mm according to google). With your 68mm as a maximum benchmark i have wiggle room up to 16mm for the gpu from pcb to thickest (not including bracket) point, which would be the 6 pin power socket. So with the 52mm rad+fan and the 15.24mm gpu I'd have a spare .76mm (which is 0.0299213 of an inch) between the nearly literally stacked GPU and Rad/Fan. Wow.
> 
> Do you think I should even attempt this? I'd pay about $120 for an ML07 and the silverstone 450w bronze sfx psu. I can't afford much of any out of pocket costs at this time so i'd have to sell my Bitfenix Prodigy and XFX 550w psu just to cover maybe half the total.


Haha **** I misread what you wrote and realized that you have less than 1mm of space. Yeah I would totally go for it if you are happy with the airflow. I only told you what fit and I am sure you have a a couple more mm in there of space because my video card does not appear like its touching the fans. Have a look at the pic below.


----------



## kcdgs21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemega*
> 
> If you are willing to do it youself, the case can fit ATX sized PSU. If I'm not wrong there were pictures of it in this thread. The cables will be a mess though. See the blog below. You should do some cable sleeving yourself, just long enough for the cabling needs. This way, you only need to buy the casing. You lose the space for 3.5 inch HDD though. It's going to be tough to fit a rad though.
> http://blog.patrickd.de/my-steam-box-and-workstation-build/
> 
> The post.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/80#post_21805540
> http://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2049244
> 
> Edit, the XFX 550 W PSU, TS series? If so, the cables are not modular, it should be possible. You can manage the cable around the case and the radiator.


Older model than the TS but the same model #. non-modular. If that guy put a longer,wider psu than mine in their, I bet I could do similarly.

Now the concern is rad/fan clearance under the GPU. If someone could tell me the total possible clearance in the gpu area, that'd be amazing!


----------



## kcdgs21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Haha **** I misread what you wrote and realized that you have less than 1mm of space. Yeah I would totally go for it if you are happy with the airflow. I only told you what fit and I am sure you have a a couple more mm in there of space because my video card does not appear like its touching the fans. Have a look at the pic below.


You've been a great help!

Now I just need someone with a digital caliper to tell me precisely how much clearance i'll have.


----------



## sasikanth8

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/sasikanth8/saved/zjtkcf

Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler
ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Western Digital RE4-GP 2TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card
Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case
Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor
Logitech K120 Wired Standard Keyboard
Corsair Vengeance M65 Wired Laser Mouse

Please tell if all parts are compatible and fits in the case without any problem.
Any suggestions are welcome and highly anticipated.


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttoneer*
> 
> Right so here we go. I ordered all of this lot tonight, and went for cheapo delivery options so it will all most likely dribble in over the next week.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> I probably ought to be buying some fans too, so if anyone thinks I have missed something out then please please please shout! Should I do a build log? Will anyone be interested? Do I need a splitter and if so, what for? I have three fan headers on the MoBo, a CPU and 2 chassis fans which ought to cover everything off(?)


I am curious to know how you will fit the Seidon 120M as well. I have seen people do trial and error on that cooler. Tube arrangement, replacement fan kinking problem etc. So yes, would love to see a build log!
I haven't own the case yet but should pull the trigger sometime between black friday and xmas. Anyway, I read through user manual and reviews couple times so pretty sure about my suggestion here.

You don't need a splitter because the case comes with 1 to 2 splitter which you can use with case fan. (move the one above cpu to gpu bracket)
Then you can plug in CPU cooler fan to one header and one from rad to another header.

Another choice is to ditch two bundled case fan and buy two better PWM fans. In this case you will need a new splitter.


----------



## Buttoneer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcdgs21*
> 
> Older model than the TS but the same model #. non-modular. If that guy put a longer,wider psu than mine in their, I bet I could do similarly.
> 
> Now the concern is rad/fan clearance under the GPU. If someone could tell me the total possible clearance in the gpu area, that'd be amazing!


The manual is online here, if it helps. http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=503&area=en

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> I am curious to know how you will fit the Seidon 120M as well. I have seen people do trial and error on that cooler. Tube arrangement, replacement fan kinking problem etc. So yes, would love to see a build log!
> I haven't own the case yet but should pull the trigger sometime between black friday and xmas. Anyway, I read through user manual and reviews couple times so pretty sure about my suggestion here.
> 
> You don't need a splitter because the case comes with 1 to 2 splitter which you can use with case fan. (move the one above cpu to gpu bracket)
> Then you can plug in CPU cooler fan to one header and one from rad to another header.
> 
> Another choice is to ditch two bundled case fan and buy two better PWM fans. In this case you will need a new splitter.


A few people seem to have been able to get AIO's into the case, and here's one of the earliest from Drerex who used a Kuhler 620.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drerex*
> 
> Got my build together. Love the case.


The seidon 120M (but importantly not the 120V) has also been mentioned as a success and since that' she only one of the two I could find, that' she one I went for.

All my bits are despatched and I'm due to pick them up on Wednesday. Out for. Bit of a soirée on Thursday so will start the build on Friday. Getting excited now. It should be able to give me Watchdogs with everything at max including the 2012 E3 video settings.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sasikanth8*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/sasikanth8/saved/zjtkcf
> 
> Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
> Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler
> ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Western Digital RE4-GP 2TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive
> Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Video Card
> Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case
> *Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply*
> Asus VS239H-P 23.0" Monitor
> Logitech K120 Wired Standard Keyboard
> Corsair Vengeance M65 Wired Laser Mouse
> 
> Please tell if all parts are compatible and fits in the case without any problem.
> Any suggestions are welcome and highly anticipated.


Looks good to me. I heard that the 450w PSU suffers from coil whine. I have the 600w so I could be wrong. http://www.overclock.net/t/1297303/replacing-psu-fan-in-silverstone-sfx-450w/50


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcdgs21*
> 
> Thanks for answering! I ask because I have a 7950 with a Kepler Dynamics Sigma Cool bracket which seems to be nearly the same size as a standard 2 slot card. I was thinking I could possibly put my gpu with the rad under it where one of the 120mm fans would go. The rad and fan are a combined 52mm and the card seems to be a hair over .5 inches at it's thickest point, the 6 pin power socket. (i'll assume .6 which is 15.24mm according to google). With your 68mm as a maximum benchmark i have wiggle room up to 16mm for the gpu from pcb to thickest (not including bracket) point, which would be the 6 pin power socket. So with the 52mm rad+fan and the 15.24mm gpu I'd have a spare .76mm (which is 0.0299213 of an inch) between the nearly literally stacked GPU and Rad/Fan. Wow.
> 
> Do you think I should even attempt this? I'd pay about $120 for an ML07 and the silverstone 450w bronze sfx psu. I can't afford much of any out of pocket costs at this time so i'd have to sell my Bitfenix Prodigy and XFX 550w psu just to cover maybe half the total.


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *kcdgs21*
> 
> Now I just need someone with a digital caliper to tell me precisely how much clearance i'll have.






Geeze it looks like my card and my fan are indeed touching at 68mm. Should have put some rubber dampening stuff in there although the screws and the bracket stop any vibration. Not worth taking it apart again haha.










Forgot this sticker as well hahahahah


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcdgs21*
> 
> Older model than the TS but the same model #. non-modular. If that guy put a longer,wider psu than mine in their, I bet I could do similarly.
> 
> Now the concern is rad/fan clearance under the GPU. If someone could tell me the total possible clearance in the gpu area, that'd be amazing!


Well this is a suggestion, you can put the fan not close to the rad, but somewhere else. Example in the picture below, the fan is set a bit somewhere else with an enclosure between the radiator and the can. You can try reversing the position of the two.


Or you can just drill some holes on the casing for alternate position of the fan, radiator and the air windows on the casing.


----------



## kcdgs21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemega*
> 
> Well this is a suggestion, you can put the fan not close to the rad, but somewhere else. Example in the picture below, the fan is set a bit somewhere else with an enclosure between the radiator and the can. You can try reversing the position of the two.
> 
> 
> Or you can just drill some holes on the casing for alternate position of the fan, radiator and the air windows on the casing.


I don't think that will work considering my 12.83" GPU is pushing the 13" maximum, but thanks for the great suggestion.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xayer*
> 
> Oh man I've got a LG 34 " UM95 on the way in the mail!


This is what you should set it up like haha


----------



## kcdgs21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geeze it looks like my card and my fan are indeed touching at 68mm. Should have put some rubber dampening stuff in there although the screws and the bracket stop any vibration. Not worth taking it apart again haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot this sticker as well hahahahah


Dude, you're the best. I just measured my GPU as accurately as possible and got 5/8 inches or 15.875mm. 15.875 + 52mm=67.875mm. Am I in over my head thinking i could rig up my GPU situation with .125mm to spare and a full size PSU in here? I hope there's no machining errors at all cause if there is, it's not fitting. I think i'm going for it. Have to wait for christmas to order it and i'll maybe post a guide if anyone's interested.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> I heard that the 450w PSU suffers from coil whine. I have the 600w so I could be wrong. http://www.overclock.net/t/1297303/replacing-psu-fan-in-silverstone-sfx-450w/50


You are wrongly evaluating your personal experience with single unit to the whole line of PSUs being manufactured. Reviewers for 600W psu(silentpc, johnyguru) as well as many users on {H}ard forum state that coil whine is much apparent to be on 600W version than on 450W one. To take note - in 600W psu Silverstone used lower quality components than in 450W, so the only advantage(apart from capacity which is not needed in 70% of the cases for SFF SFX powered Systems) I see is slim cable set, which can be bought separately for 450W Gold rated psu to neglect the difference.

Note: Coil whine is a dependent on the unique hardware piece or combination of both. Usually these are:
- PSU
- GPU
- Motherboard(VRM Area)

or any combination of these with specific PSU.


----------



## nar0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcdgs21*
> 
> Dude, you're the best. I just measured my GPU as accurately as possible and got 5/8 inches or 15.875mm. 15.875 + 52mm=67.875mm. Am I in over my head thinking i could rig up my GPU situation with .125mm to spare and a full size PSU in here? I hope there's no machining errors at all cause if there is, it's not fitting. I think i'm going for it. Have to wait for christmas to order it and i'll maybe post a guide if anyone's interested.


You can always try putting a thin fan instead of a standard 25mm fan. The Silverstone 120x15mm fans have a good balance of airflow and static pressure for radiators.


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttoneer*
> 
> The manual is online here, if it helps. http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=503&area=en
> A few people seem to have been able to get AIO's into the case, and here's one of the earliest from Drerex who used a Kuhler 620.
> The seidon 120M (but importantly not the 120V) has also been mentioned as a success and since that' she only one of the two I could find, that' she one I went for.
> 
> All my bits are despatched and I'm due to pick them up on Wednesday. Out for. Bit of a soirée on Thursday so will start the build on Friday. Getting excited now. It should be able to give me Watchdogs with everything at max including the 2012 E3 video settings.


I read people mentioned the Kuhler 620 does fit a bit better than 120m.
Unfortunately, Antec discontinued it and replace with thicker Khuler 650.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> You are wrongly evaluating your personal experience with single unit to the whole line of PSUs being manufactured. Reviewers for 600W psu(silentpc, johnyguru) as well as many users on {H}ard forum state that coil whine is much apparent to be on 600W version than on 450W one. To take note - in 600W psu Silverstone used lower quality components than in 450W, so the only advantage(apart from capacity which is not needed in 70% of the cases for SFF SFX powered Systems) I see is slim cable set, which can be bought separately for 450W Gold rated psu to neglect the difference.
> 
> Note: Coil whine is a dependent on the unique hardware piece or combination of both. Usually these are:
> - PSU
> - GPU
> - Motherboard(VRM Area)
> 
> or any combination of these with specific PSU.


Sader0 do you even think before you comment? How can someone wrongly evaluate their personal experience. Can I not tell someone who is planning to buy a Toyota Camry that I heard they are noisy and I would recommend buying an Honda Accord because I own one and its really quiet. Is that wrong? Do you think they are going to run to the dealership and just buy one because of my opinion. No, they will obviously do some research. I think you underestimate *sasikanth8*'s intelligence.

If you read what I wrote, I only shared with him FACTUALLY that some users with the 450w are getting loud noises from their PSU. Elaborating that I had the 600w "so I could be wrong" was to share with him that I was not an expert on the matter. No where did I say "Dude you totally have to get the 600w because mine is dead silent and they are all like that." I simply presented an opinion and gave him a link to a forum with 65 entries where people had replaced of discussed replacing their 450w PSU fans.

*Take a chill pill.* We are all friends here trying to help others based on our personal experiences. I am glad you brought up other reviews about the 2 PSU's because that will now give *sasikanth8 *more helpful information to research before he makes his purchase. And also thank you for explaining that coil whine is dependent on many factors, that will also help him.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcdgs21*
> 
> Dude, you're the best. I just measured my GPU as accurately as possible and got 5/8 inches or 15.875mm. 15.875 + 52mm=67.875mm. Am I in over my head thinking i could rig up my GPU situation with .125mm to spare and a full size PSU in here? I hope there's no machining errors at all cause if there is, it's not fitting. I think i'm going for it. Have to wait for christmas to order it and i'll maybe post a guide if anyone's interested.


No problemo, happy to help. This is insane and I'm excited just reading about it. You should definitely do a build guide and share it here as well. Its so cool that you're attempting to fit that much stuff into such a small enclosure. An ITX builder's wet dream haha. Good luck.


----------



## kcdgs21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nar0*
> 
> You can always try putting a thin fan instead of a standard 25mm fan. The Silverstone 120x15mm fans have a good balance of airflow and static pressure for radiators.


I was thinking about that, however the FN123 and FW121 only have a static pressure of 1.52mm H20 while my current setup is a Rosewill Hyperborea with a SP of 2.76mm H20 in push and a cougar CF-V12HB in pull. I'm already going to go with just the hyperborea in push, would it be safe to downgrade once again to a single, weaker fan?


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Sader0 do you even think before you comment? How can someone wrongly evaluate their personal experience. Can I not tell someone who is planning to buy a Toyota Camry that I heard they are noisy and I would recommend buying an Honda Accord because I own one and its really quiet. Is that wrong? Do you think they are going to run to the dealership and just buy one because of my opinion. No, they will obviously do some research. I think you underestimate *sasikanth8*'s intelligence.
> 
> If you read what I wrote, I only shared with him FACTUALLY that some users with the 450w are getting loud noises from their PSU. Elaborating that I had the 600w "so I could be wrong" was to share with him that I was not an expert on the matter. No where did I say "Dude you totally have to get the 600w because mine is dead silent and they are all like that." I simply presented an opinion and gave him a link to a forum with 65 entries where people had replaced of discussed replacing their 450w PSU fans.
> 
> *Take a chill pill.* We are all friends here trying to help others based on our personal experiences. I am glad you brought up other reviews about the 2 PSU's because that will now give *sasikanth8 *more helpful information to research before he makes his purchase. And also thank you for explaining that coil whine is dependent on many factors, that will also help him.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Now Lady, calm the heck down. None is trying to offend you







If you are indeed, an actual Lady, pls accept my sincere apologies on the matter. Man has to ask Lady to forgive him, even knowing she was not right









*whosemaxwell*
below is my view on the matter. You may agree of disagree with it - this is totally up to you. In your words you are not quite right - what we say here - do somehow affect people who read this topic, and after reading what you posted this would certainly added several grains of confidence to go for 600W instead of 450W for person not owning any of these products and looking forward to buy them.

From my point of vew your advise/reply on this matter was made in a hurry and not competent. If you would have read the actual topic you were referring to, it is abt people not happy with idle(mostly)/load noise of the default fan in the 450W Gold PSU. Words like *"whine"* is mentioned only 3 times in the topic, and *applies to the fan itself*, not the PSU
Topic participants are tend to be silence freaks(no offense here) like myself, who got used to real quiet system, and wish not to hear it under idle or minimal load. I also ordered same Noiseblocker fan for replacement(starting rpm are abt 600-700), as I know the company that manufactures these fans and do own several their products.
Quote:


> We are all friends here














on the subject:

Useful links for the PSUs discussion and opinions:
450W Gold PSU
600W Gold PSU

Coil whine may present on both PSUs(pure luck on purchase), however, once again, after reading whole topics, it might be more apparent on 600W PSU. I can only connect this to a lower quality components Silverstone used in it - despite this - 600W PSU still operates within GOLD standard specifications, and can be considering a good PSU. It is also SFX form factor one and only PSU with such power capacity.


----------



## nar0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcdgs21*
> 
> I was thinking about that, however the FN123 and FW121 only have a static pressure of 1.52mm H20 while my current setup is a Rosewill Hyperborea with a SP of 2.76mm H20 in push and a cougar CF-V12HB in pull. I'm already going to go with just the hyperborea in push, would it be safe to downgrade once again to a single, weaker fan?


In the end it will depend on the density of your radiator. But something to think is that having your fan almost touching your GPU will drastically increase air resistance. The lower static pressure with actual room for the air to flow out could potentially be better than the higher static pressure.

Above all though, its a backup plan that will fit if your current setup won't. Much cheaper than having to scrap your plan and go with something else after already buying all the components.


----------



## nar0

Well all the parts for my watercooling loop have arrived so I'm starting to get into the real build for a custom loop in the ML07 following the Silverstone Guide.

So I guess I'll post a bit of a build log of what I have so far.

Partslist: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/8WFYbv



All the main components and most of the watercooling components. As you might have noticed I'm living in Japan so availability of some stuff is a bit hard to come by. The R9 290X is a used copy and the Vertex SSD is from my old PC. The CFD Ram doesn't seem to be sold outside of Asia but Amazon Japan was selling it for dirt cheap (and every other store was selling it at similar prices to Corsair Vengeances so I just assumed Amazon was having some crazy sale rather than it was **** grade)



Tried a bunch of different wiring configurations to get it clean while keeping in mind where all the watercooling components will be, espesically the pump being mounted in front of the PSU.

The preliminary air cooled configuration really can't keep up on full load too long before hitting dangerous temperatures. The real time CPU temperature display on the IO shield of the Maximus Impact did help there.



Bitspower Full Cover Waterblock and 3.5" Bay Resevoir. It seems many people think the bay resevoir is no longer being made, but bitspower's site is still selling them. The radiators are dazmode's own slim brand that I bought while I was visiting family in Canada. For the GPU Waterblock, clearance is an issue and only the EK and Watercool 290X waterblocks are at or under 15mm thickness (I checked/emailed all of the manufacturers for dimensions), the rest are at/over 20mm thickness. Lots of angle fittings too, since it seems like there would be too much kinking if it was all normal straight fittings. Got the MCP50X pump as well since it seems to handle the restriction that all those angle fittings would cause without much problem, while not needing a heatsink like the MCP35X.

I chose Silverstone's FW121 fans for the 240mm rad since they seem to have a good balance between airflow and static pressure. The only 120x15mm fan that has more is the CM XtraFlow Slim but the data from cooling technique seem to suggest that the CM fans' SP is a bit optimistic. I chose a Noctua IndustrialPPC 3000RPM fan for the 120mm rad since there is enough room for 25mm on the 120mm rad and I'm more interested in keeping the PC cool under 100% CPU and GPU load for prolonged periods rather than quietness. Luckily for me the Maximus Impact has 4 PWM slots so enough for all 3 of my fans and the MCP50X PWM control so when running on lower load it should quiet down.


----------



## Ephelant

Got my final build completed last weekend. CPU temps remain below 46 C under load, thanks to the Noctua cooler, and GPU temps remain below 82 C (well within the 98 C thermal limit specified by Nvidia, and in-line with the 80 C target set by the Zotac Firestorm software), with minimal fan noise thanks to the Silverstone FW121s.

I'm not overjoyed with my cable management, but it's good enough for me.


----------



## kcdgs21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> No problemo, happy to help. This is insane and I'm excited just reading about it. You should definitely do a build guide and share it here as well. Its so cool that you're attempting to fit that much stuff into such a small enclosure. An ITX builder's wet dream haha. Good luck.


Thanks for all your help! I'll definitely post a guide nearly anywhere that's interested.


----------



## AstonG

Guys, quick question, anyone has attempted to convert the RVZ01/ML07 GPU bay into a hard drive bay instead? I was wondering if that was technically possible without too much modification to the case.

Thing is, I love the form factor of the ML07, however, I'm more of a amd apu guy, and my uses does not require a GPU.

My current setup runs a A10-6700, with no dGPU, and 4x 3TB 3.5" HDD and a SSD boot drive.

I'm looking to transfer the system over due to portability and form factor. The lack of drive bays on the ML07 is alittle troubling. Thus, my question, can i easily install a drive cage or something along those lines to get more drives in the system? Thank you.

PS: for those who wonder, I take alot of Go Pro videos and love to keep them, thus the storage requirement.

Thank you.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> Got my final build completed last weekend. CPU temps remain below 46 C under load, thanks to the Noctua cooler, and GPU temps remain below 82 C (well within the 98 C thermal limit specified by Nvidia, and in-line with the 80 C target set by the Zotac Firestorm software), with minimal fan noise thanks to the Silverstone FW121s.
> 
> I'm not overjoyed with my cable management, but it's good enough for me.


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *nar0*
> 
> Well all the parts for my watercooling loop have arrived so I'm starting to get into the real build for a custom loop in the ML07 following the Silverstone Guide.
> 
> So I guess I'll post a bit of a build log of what I have so far.


Great builds to the both of you Keep sharing infor you might have forgotten that could potentially help others.


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Now Lady, calm the heck down. None is trying to offend you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are indeed, an actual Lady, pls accept my sincere apologies on the matter. Man has to ask Lady to forgive him, even knowing she was not right


Wow calling me a lady on the internet, so so hurtful. Are you still in 8th grade or something?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Words like* "whine"* is mentioned only 3 times in the topic, and *applies to the fan itself*, not the PSU.


Haha dude you are so ******ed, the fan *is* part of the PSU on the ST45SF-G, its sold as 1 unit, not separately. You say that I'm wrong cause I heard people have coil whine issues, but you yourself point out that there are 3 people that mention coil whine in the forum. Then you try to call me out because its only 3 people. Did you also think that maybe there is a world outside of overclock.net where people might also have noisy 450w PSU or coil whine or both?

Load noise or coil whine, what it comes down to the fact that people are not happy with the noise the 450w PSU makes. If he takes it home and installs it, it can be noisy, and that needs to be pointed out. The forum also mentions the fact that replacing the fan may help with the noise and you are correct there.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Topic participants are tend to be silence freaks(no offense here) like myself, who got used to real quiet system, and wish not to hear it under idle or minimal load.


I'd be more inclined to say that the topic participants are people who are not happy with the noise of their 450w PSU. Do you personally know *sasikanth8 *to know that he doesn't care about noise or isn't a silent freak?

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> From my point of vew your advise/reply on this matter was made in a hurry and not competent.


Haha thank you for your point of view. We are all entitled to our own whether someone wants to read it or not, and believe it or not. Did you read the part where I said I don't own the 450w because I own the 600w and I could be wrong? And then I gave a link for them to read further information. My point of view is: Everyone on this forum has read through a vast array of parts that they have considered for their builds. *If users on this forum want to share what they have read they are perfectly entitled to; owner of said part or not.* Otherwise, we would have some sort of validation just like they have in the 970/980 forum.

Thank you for sharing what you know.

[Sorry if I don't insert childish emoticon here]


----------



## whosemaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstonG*
> 
> Guys, quick question, anyone has attempted to convert the RVZ01/ML07 GPU bay into a hard drive bay instead? I was wondering if that was technically possible without too much modification to the case.
> 
> Thing is, I love the form factor of the ML07, however, I'm more of a amd apu guy, and my uses does not require a GPU.
> 
> My current setup runs a A10-6700, with no dGPU, and 4x 3TB 3.5" HDD and a SSD boot drive.
> 
> I'm looking to transfer the system over due to portability and form factor. The lack of drive bays on the ML07 is alittle troubling. Thus, my question, can i easily install a drive cage or something along those lines to get more drives in the system? Thank you.
> 
> PS: for those who wonder, I take alot of Go Pro videos and love to keep them, thus the storage requirement.
> 
> Thank you.


Personally I think that project that involves superglue, 3m hooks or double sided tape is doable. Heck since its there are 2x 120mm fan mounts there, you could use their screw holes somehow to mount the drive firmly. Maybe buy some drive bays and screw them in with fan screws. If you're using the case vertically, you want to make sure that the drives are really really secure. I tried to find you a clear picture without the GPU in there but I couldn't so I've hyperlinked a pic from my build.

Here are some measurements to help.


----------



## mmmmbeer

Ok I've had this case for a while but have only just got around to putting a GPU in it. Or trying to! The socket of the riser board in the case doesn't get anywhere near the bottom of my card. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmmmbeer*
> 
> Ok I've had this case for a while but have only just got around to putting a GPU in it. Or trying to! The socket of the riser board in the case doesn't get anywhere near the bottom of my card. Am I missing something?


There should be a small extension card about an inch thick that came with the case too.


----------



## mmmmbeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> There should be a small extension card about an inch thick that came with the case too.


So I am missing something, literally!









I don't remember anything like that. I have the box in the attic I'll have a look when I get a chance. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstonG*
> 
> Guys, quick question, anyone has attempted to convert the RVZ01/ML07 GPU bay into a hard drive bay instead? I was wondering if that was technically possible without too much modification to the case.
> 
> Thing is, I love the form factor of the ML07, however, I'm more of a amd apu guy, and my uses does not require a GPU.
> 
> My current setup runs a A10-6700, with no dGPU, and 4x 3TB 3.5" HDD and a SSD boot drive.
> 
> I'm looking to transfer the system over due to portability and form factor. The lack of drive bays on the ML07 is alittle troubling. Thus, my question, can i easily install a drive cage or something along those lines to get more drives in the system? Thank you.
> 
> PS: for those who wonder, I take alot of Go Pro videos and love to keep them, thus the storage requirement.
> 
> Thank you.


Orico make the sort of adapter that you seek. I was unable to find exact model numbers though


----------



## Grey728

I'm one of those people that upgraded from a 450W Bronze SFF to the modular 600W SFF. I agree that the 450W is more than capable of handling a core i7 and a high end graphics card like an nVidia 780 and up.

However, there is also a direct correlation between PSU load and fan noise. For example, the higher the load the higher the fan speed, the higher the noise. At about 75% load the PSU fan ramps up pretty quickly from 1600-2400rpms. I also ran into an issue where after a gaming session my PSU fan would stay on at a high rpm even if I stopped gaming for several hours and the load was less than 100W. It's wouldn't correct itself until I rebooted the system.

In my situation, I measure about 412W max from the outlet as a worse case scenario with Prime 95 and Unigen Heaven running. That's a 90% PSU load and based on the chart from Silverstone's Website that would equate to a fan RPM somewhere in the 2000-3000 range with a max noise reading of 38dB.


If I use the 600W PSU and still pull the same amount of current from the wall, the load would be about 65%. I can expect the fan rpms to be about 1200.


Now, I'm just keeping a very simple guidline here in that the slower the rpm speeds of the fan, the lower the noise.

I personally love my 600W SFX PSU and I can hear the difference between the two. I haven't noticed any coil while from either of them but I can hear that my 450 Bronze PSU fan is working harder than the 600W PSU fan.

now.. if only I could lower all the fan noise coming from my vga cooling setup....


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> You are wrongly evaluating your personal experience with single unit to the whole line of PSUs being manufactured. Reviewers for 600W psu(silentpc, johnyguru) as well as many users on {H}ard forum state that coil whine is much apparent to be on 600W version than on 450W one.


Acutally jonnyGURU did not notice coil whine from his unit and SilentPCreview thought it was negligible. Other than HardOCP reported hearing "fan rubbing on plastic noise" (which may not be related to coil whine) no other reviewers have deemed SX600-G to be a loud PSU. From our experience, the coil whine produced by SX600-G (and to some extent all of our SFX PSUs) are being scrutinized much more than our regular ATX PSU on these electronic noises when our standard for them are the same. This is likely due to their usage scenarios as most ATX PSUs are being used in larger systems sitting farther away while SFX PSUs are used in smaller systems that sits on desk closer to their owners.

As we've stated in Hardforum, everything else being equal, the SX600-G should be quieter than both of our 450W SFX PSUs (un-modded) in all usage scenarios. If this is not what you are experiencing, then you may have a defective unit and should definitely seek a replacement from either the place you purchased from or from our branch offices.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Acutally jonnyGURU did not notice coil whine from his unit and SilentPCreview thought it was negligible. Other than HardOCP reported hearing "fan rubbing on plastic noise" (which may not be related to coil whine) no other reviewers have deemed SX600-G to be a loud PSU. From our experience, the coil whine produced by SX600-G (and to some extent all of our SFX PSUs) are being scrutinized much more than our regular ATX PSU on these electronic noises when our standard for them are the same. This is likely due to their usage scenarios as most ATX PSUs are being used in larger systems sitting farther away while SFX PSUs are used in smaller systems that sits on desk closer to their owners.
> 
> As we've stated in Hardforum, everything else being equal, the SX600-G should be quieter than both of our 450W SFX PSUs (un-modded) in all usage scenarios. If this is not what you are experiencing, then you may have a defective unit and should definitely seek a replacement from either the place you purchased from or from our branch offices.


I was referring to the Users' posts on Hard forum abt. the 600W PSU. Pls note that I own 450W Gold PSU and happy with it - no whining noises from it, apart from idle fan noise which I dislike.
I know that for now, your Company is planning to launch SFX-L 500W PSU with "possibly" quiet 12 cm fan, but what abt people who wants silence in RVZ01B & ML07 Cases using your 450W & 600W PSUs ? SFX-L will not fit the case, even cutout is smaller.
I may suggest to change fan size to 90*25 mm and rework PSU design a bit to fit in the larger fan which is capable of work at low rpm like Nexus 92 mm PWM fan for instance.
You state urself that SFX PSU are tend to be closer to the actual user that standard ATX PSUs, why not to make them silent/inaudible at low rpm ???
Having such 450W Gold PSU with inaudible fan would immediately made me switch the PSU. So far, I'm only replacing the fan :-(

these what I have for now:
- Thermalright TY-140 at 600 rpm
- Noiseblocker XL-1 at 700 rpm
- Asus STRIX with fans not spinning under low loads(will receive in nearest time) - fingers crossed for no coil whine....

Thank you for staying in touch with end users abt the products and answering the questions !


----------



## Vendari

Strange... I own an SFX G450W PSU as well.. never noticed coin whine... Gets a bit loud when under alot of load but that's with my ear right next to the cutout..... curious


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> I was referring to the Users' posts on Hard forum abt. the 600W PSU. Pls note that I own 450W Gold PSU and happy with it - no whining noises from it, apart from idle fan noise which I dislike.
> I know that for now, your Company is planning to launch SFX-L 500W PSU with "possibly" quiet 12 cm fan, but what abt people who wants silence in RVZ01B & ML07 Cases using your 450W & 600W PSUs ? SFX-L will not fit the case, even cutout is smaller.
> I may suggest to change fan size to 90*25 mm and rework PSU design a bit to fit in the larger fan which is capable of work at low rpm like Nexus 92 mm PWM fan for instance.
> You state urself that SFX PSU are tend to be closer to the actual user that standard ATX PSUs, why not to make them silent/inaudible at low rpm ???
> Having such 450W Gold PSU with inaudible fan would immediately made me switch the PSU. So far, I'm only replacing the fan :-(
> 
> these what I have for now:
> - Thermalright TY-140 at 600 rpm
> - Noiseblocker XL-1 at 700 rpm
> - Asus STRIX with fans not spinning under low loads(will receive in nearest time) - fingers crossed for no coil whine....
> 
> Thank you for staying in touch with end users abt the products and answering the questions !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vendari*
> 
> Strange... I own an SFX G450W PSU as well.. never noticed coin whine... Gets a bit loud when under alot of load but that's with my ear right next to the cutout..... curious


Hi Sader0 and Vendari, thanks for the feedbacks. Please keep in mind that because power supplies are analog devices, there is bound to be slight variances in the way each one of them react, even from the same production batch. For some, this could mean the difference between barely audible and annoying. Also, how sensitive your hearing is to high frequency noise make a big difference too. As you get older, your ability to pick up and notice very high frequency noise diminishes. And even a young person in their teens and twenties may have lost this sensitive hearing ability if they have been exposed regularly to loud music or through frequent headphone use. We admit that coil whine does exist in our power supplies (as do all PSUs), but they should be at a frequency level and volume that the majority of users won't notice in normal usage (installed in a computer case at more than 12" away), there are always exceptions of course due to certain type of hardware combination used, but we always devote time in each model's development to minimize them the best we can.

As to making SFX PSU quieter at lower load, after we released ST45SF-G in 2012, both ST30SF and SX600-G that came after it are indeed quieter with semi-fanless mode and lower rpm. As we know SFX users are more demanding in this aspect, we'll certainly continue to improve in future models. Remember that this is SFX, so there is only half the available volume we have to work with compared to ATX PSU to dissipate heat generated. Not an easy task!


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmmmbeer*
> 
> So I am missing something, literally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember anything like that. I have the box in the attic I'll have a look when I get a chance. Thanks for the reply.


It's the little black card extender pictured under the left-most dust filter here:


----------



## RaceTheMaSe

I am joining the club of Silverstone Raven RVZ01 owners.

*My specs:*
Case: Silverstone Raven RVZ01
PSU: Silverstone ST600F-G
MB: ASUS Z97i-Plus
CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K
Cooler: Noctua NH-L12
RAM: 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
GPU: ASUS R9 290X DirectCu II
Optical drive: none
Fans: 2x Silverstone stock fans delivered with the case in use.


Spoiler: Overview







*Experience:*
The Noctua NH-L12 is a tight fit with this configuration. It can only be mounted on the mainboard with the headpipes curve stick out in the direction of the backplane I/O ports. The coolers heatpipes will touch the PSU and in the small spacing remaining the ATX power cable can be routed. The 92mm fan is used on the bottom and the 120mm Silverstone fan already mounted in he case above the CPU. The 92mm fan had to be moved slightly in the direction of the I/O panel to not interfere with the first memory slot.


Spoiler: Tight fitting cooler








*The biggest issue:*
With the graphics card installed I had to unscrew the power supply connector on the back of the case as it interferes with the GPU cooler. I am looking for a solution there by modifing the "extension cord" from the PSU to the back of the case. I am still looking for a C14 power socket (thats the technical term) that can be mounted on the outside rather than the inside. I don't see any way of tilting the current connector to fit in there. Also I don't want to touch the GPU cooler in any way, as it voids the waranty. The cable sticking out is not the final solution but it works for now, but obviously I am not happy yet. If some of you have an idea or a link to a part that might fit, please write a PM!


Spoiler: GPU and power socket interfere








*Temps & Noise*
For now the system is really quiet. First load tests with Prime95 and Unigine look very promising. CPU: 55°C, GPU: 75°C in vertical orientation after a 1 hour run of both programs. And the most important observation: *QUIET!* Its my first build with these huge coolers so I have no reference other than my Midi-Tower Core2Duo build that I also built as silent as possible but this one is way better and has a very pleasant noise characteristic. Also a horizontal setup with three hours of gaming was really quiet and cool. Didn't look for temps there though.

*Conclusion*
I am really happy with the overall system and thanks to the first post I could choose the components to fit. The only real issue is the power cord and GPU for now that is a WIP. I chose the GPU a few months ago before mainly because of its noise characteristics. Felt in love with it and will try to avoid changing it. The cable routing can be optimized, but that has to wait until the mentioned issue is resolved. No performance or temperature issues are a good sign.


----------



## Razer Intel

Hi Club I almost have all the parts together for my first build with the Raven RZV01, attached below is a list of the parts i have chosen, could anyone offer me advice before i start to put the system together on either the parts i am using, any potential installation issues or any general advice to make my installation go ahead smoothly

thank you and good luck with your builds

CPU Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core

CPU Cooler CRYORIG C1 65.0 CFM (Purchased)

Thermal Interface EK TIM Indigo XS Intel 115x (Purchased)

Motherboard MSI Z97I Gaming AC Mini ITX LGA1150

Memory Kingston Fury Black Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866

Storage Samsung 840 EVO 500GB 2.5" SSD (Purchased)

Video Card Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Dual-X (Purchased)

Case Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop (Purchased)

Power Supply Silverstone 600W SFX12V

Optical Drive Panasonic UJ-265 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer (Purchased)

Operating System Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit) (Purchased)

Case Fans 2 Cougar Vortex PWM 70.5 CFM 120mm (Purchased)


----------



## mmmmbeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> It's the little black card extender pictured under the left-most dust filter here:


Yep found it thankfully! Thanks for your help.


----------



## noilly

any word on the FTZ01 release date/pricing?


----------



## DontPeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noilly*
> 
> any word on the FTZ01 release date/pricing?


Curious as well. The RVZ01 has been out for a while now it seems, so I wonder if they have given up on the FTZ01. Seems like a long time for just an exterior panel change.


----------



## sasikanth8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Sader0 do you even think before you comment? How can someone wrongly evaluate their personal experience. Can I not tell someone who is planning to buy a Toyota Camry that I heard they are noisy and I would recommend buying an Honda Accord because I own one and its really quiet. Is that wrong? Do you think they are going to run to the dealership and just buy one because of my opinion. No, they will obviously do some research. I think you underestimate *sasikanth8*'s intelligence.
> 
> If you read what I wrote, I only shared with him FACTUALLY that some users with the 450w are getting loud noises from their PSU. Elaborating that I had the 600w "so I could be wrong" was to share with him that I was not an expert on the matter. No where did I say "Dude you totally have to get the 600w because mine is dead silent and they are all like that." I simply presented an opinion and gave him a link to a forum with 65 entries where people had replaced of discussed replacing their 450w PSU fans.
> 
> *Take a chill pill.* We are all friends here trying to help others based on our personal experiences. I am glad you brought up other reviews about the 2 PSU's because that will now give *sasikanth8 *more helpful information to research before he makes his purchase. And also thank you for explaining that coil whine is dependent on many factors, that will also help him.


Thank you for the information.

Can you post your rig specs please?
I have a doubt about hdd. Are the hdds having variable rpm speeds and fixed rpm speed?
I am looking for a hdd that runs cool without much ventilation any suggestions


----------



## sasikanth8

Can anyone post the weight of the case after the build?
Yes it's important for me because of luggage weight limitations in airport.


----------



## Kajukota

So i bought all the parts for my mini itx gaming and htpc computer, just waiting on shipping. I was wondering if anyone had input on whats compatible or their general opinion on what parts i chose.

Specifically, id like to hear what people think about fitting a corsair h80i into this raven case as well as the silverstone 3.5 to 2 2.5 inch drive bay that will go above the psu. I plan on keeping all the cables well tucked away and ill be putting the h80i in the space next to the 750ti since the 750ti is only 6.7 inches long. I also plan to take off the 2.5 mounting bracket that's close to the psu in order to fit the h80i more efficiently.

Any thoughts on if i just wasted money on a decent cpu cooler that i can't use?

CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor ($59.99 @ Micro Center)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Amazon)
Motherboard: MSI Z97I Gaming AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($184.99 @ Amazon)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($72.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($78.00 @ Amazon)
Storage: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 750GB 2.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($62.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Superclocked Video Card ($129.99 @ Newegg)
Case: Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($79.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($129.99 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Cooler Master JetFlo 95.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($15.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Total: $894.91


----------



## Xayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> This is what you should set it up like haha


Nothing less is acceptable


----------



## Buttoneer

Does anyone have any tips on getting the graphics bracket in cleanly? It's a real struggle and that's without having the motherboard to contend with. Mt Twin Frozr seems to have all sorts of bits which get in the way.


----------



## Panner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panner*
> 
> I'll be joining the club soon, just waiting for all the parts to come in. This is my first mini-ITX build. I decided on the Raven because it can fit into a backpack/carry-on as I'm in between places. The rig will be used for gaming only, nope not even word processing.
> 
> *Case*: Silverstone Raven RVZ01
> *CPU*: Intel i7 4970k
> *Motherboard*: Asus Z97i-Plus
> *RAM*: G-Skill Ripjaws X-Series (8GB) DDR3 1600
> *GPU*: Gigabyte G1 970 GTX
> *PSU*: Silverstone SX600-G
> *SSD*: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
> *CPU Cooler*: Cooler Master Seidon 120m and Gelid slim 120mm fan
> *Case Fans*: 2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm fans
> 
> Pics coming soon.


I got the Cooler Master Seidon 120m to fit on the Asus Z97i-Plus. The heatsinks on the G-skill sticks were blocking the tubes from bending. I had to swap them out for some Kingston HyperX (16GB) DDR3 1866, chose em because they were the lowest profile sticks at the local pc shop. I also had to tie down the tubes to the mounts. The side panel closes with minimal force.


----------



## Buttoneer

I see that you have a big lump of spaghetti next to the PSU. The case cables are super-long, I think and certainly bigger than they need to be to reach the USB 3.0 header on the board. Do you think there's any way to tidy them up a bit better? I'm running a build log including a Seidon 120M and would very much appreciate some tips there, if you can spare the time.

I also notice that you have the fan in push pode. I have been trying to think how I might fit it all and whether the fan is more likely to snag or radiotor more likely to crush. How best to arrange it all?

My log is here;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1524381/build-log-se7enth-heaven-silverstone-ml07-based-gaming-entertainment-thingy


----------



## Jocarl1215

I want to know if it's safe to run this system using silverstone 450watt sfx psu (Silver Stone 450watts Strider 80+ gold)
Asus Z97i-Plus
4770K
Zotac Reference GTX 980
Seagate 3tb (ST3000DM001) 64mb sata
Samsung 840 Pro 256MB


----------



## Panner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttoneer*
> 
> I see that you have a big lump of spaghetti next to the PSU. The case cables are super-long, I think and certainly bigger than they need to be to reach the USB 3.0 header on the board. Do you think there's any way to tidy them up a bit better? I'm running a build log including a Seidon 120M and would very much appreciate some tips there, if you can spare the time.
> 
> I also notice that you have the fan in push pode. I have been trying to think how I might fit it all and whether the fan is more likely to snag or radiotor more likely to crush. How best to arrange it all?
> 
> My log is here;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1524381/build-log-se7enth-heaven-silverstone-ml07-based-gaming-entertainment-thingy


I plan on running the 3.0 header around the PSU (through the backside, closest to the case) to free up some space. I built this rig in a hurry, I'm working on tidying it up.

I have it in push because most people have better results with push. Also I'd rather have a fan next to the tubing and not the rad. The tubing does rub against the exterior casing of the fan.


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panner*
> 
> I plan on running the 3.0 header around the PSU (through the backside, closest to the case) to free up some space. I built this rig in a hurry, I'm working on tidying it up.
> 
> I have it in push because most people have better results with push. Also I'd rather have a fan next to the tubing and not the rad. The tubing does rub against the exterior casing of the fan.


After long run of gaming, part of the case where the tube rubs does gets warm. This shows the heat dissipation of the liquid system is compromised because the tubing transfer the heats to the casing or motherboard if the tubing touches it too.


----------



## Panner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemega*
> 
> After long run of gaming, part of the case where the tube rubs does gets warm. This shows the heat dissipation of the liquid system is compromised because the tubing transfer the heats to the casing or motherboard if the tubing touches it too.


It doesn't touch the case it touches the fan (plastic casing, not blades). The whole point of cooling is heat dissipation so I don't know what you're trying to get at, the case is usually cold so if the tube touches the case then it might help?

Cleaned up the cables a little bit, it looks a lot better now. Routed the 3.0 USB header and lights/pwr cables around the PSU. Having a clean mini-ITX build is possible.


----------



## RaceTheMaSe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocarl1215*
> 
> I want to know if it's safe to run this system using silverstone 450watt sfx psu (Silver Stone 450watts Strider 80+ gold)
> Asus Z97i-Plus
> 4770K
> Zotac Reference GTX 980
> Seagate 3tb (ST3000DM001) 64mb sata
> Samsung 840 Pro 256MB


I would assume you are safe with this as many users didn't report issues. I for myself went with the 600W PSU from Silverstone to be safe and also get the flat cable set. If you buy the 450W and the flat cables extra its about the same as the 600W's price. Didn't plan for it but I think I needed it as outherwise the ATX power cord would have not fit with the Noctua NH-L12 cooler on our ASUS Z97i-Plus board.

I posted some pics here: Link

*Help needed:*
With the graphics card installed I had to unscrew the power supply connector on the back of the case as it interferes with the GPU cooler. I am looking for a solution there by modifing the "extension cord" from the PSU to the back of the case. I am still looking for a power socket that can be mounted on the outside rather than the inside. Also I don't want to touch the GPU cooler in any way, as it voids the waranty. If some of you have an idea or a link to a part that might fit, please write a PM!


Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Buttoneer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panner*
> 
> It doesn't touch the case it touches the fan (plastic casing, not blades). The whole point of cooling is heat dissipation so I don't know what you're trying to get at, the case is usually cold so if the tube touches the case then it might help?
> 
> Cleaned up the cables a little bit, it looks a lot better now. Routed the 3.0 USB header and lights/pwr cables around the PSU. Having a clean mini-ITX build is possible.


That's a much neater setup now. I've still got teething issues with mine, but it's getting there.


----------



## Firereign

Hey guys, I'm planning a dream build in a month's time or so in a Raven RVZ01 case and was hoping for some input, particularly with regards to the cooling.

I've already done a build in an RVZ01 for my younger brother, he's got an i5-4690k and an Asus DirectCU II 770 in there, but I'm going a little bit further than that...

My planned specs are:
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VII Impact
CPU: i7-4790k
Memory: Some 2x8GB 2400MHz C11 kit (e.g. Corsair Vengeance Pro or G.Skill Ares)
GPU: EVGA 980 Superclocked ACX 2.0
PSU: Silverstone Strider 600W

Planning on throwing in the Crucial MX100 512GB and the Seagate Momentus XT 750GB that I already have, I might get a second SSD though, so this is the first of my questions: there's a third slot for a 2.5" SSD, right? I believe it's on the side of the GPU riser/bracket, in the spot where a pump would go for a custom watercooler loop?

Now, as for cooling: I'm looking for the very best cooling possible on this build, money almost no object, without going for a custom loop. The impression I've got from my searches (on this thread and elsewhere) is that there aren't any particularly good closed loop CPU liquid coolers that will actually fit in the system - particularly not on the Asus Impact board with its VRM heatsink and the extra boards for sound and wi-fi - so it'd be an air cooler. Again, difficult to find much that fits and works because of those extra boards.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong here, but I think the best performing CPU cooler that will fit in there is the Thermalright AXP-100 with an upgraded intake fan. I believe that one post said that in the only orientation that works, the heatpipes slightly intrude on the first RAM slot, so I'm assuming it would be best to go for the low profile G.Skill Ares rather than the Corsair Vengeance Pro? Then, to push the cooling as far as possible, I've come up with 3 possible ideas:

1. Replace stock low profile Silverstone intake fan with a Corsair SP120 (for its high static pressure)
2. Replace fan on the heatsink itself with an SP120 and replace the intake with the highest airflow 120x12mm fan I can find
3. Replace BOTH fans with a single Silverstone FHP-141 (140x38mm fan with ludicrous airflow and static pressure).

I'm leaning towards the third choice - it seems to me that it's the most likely to work well, with the heatsink at 44mm and the fan at 38mm adding up to 82mm there should only be around a 1mm gap between fan and heatsink (or alternatively fan and intake hole) so it should be channeling air directly from the intake to the heatsink with those ridiculous airflow and static pressure numbers. (I know the intake is only 120mm so it's unlikely to get the full 171CFM that it's rated for, but it'd still pull in more air and at a higher static pressure than any other fan that fits, right?)

Of course, if someone could point out a better heatsink/fan combo, please do so. The impression I got was that, unfortunately, any significantly larger heatsinks that fit in there can't fit any particularly beefy fans in there alongside them, so they don't cool as well as they would under ideal conditions.

I'd also like to replace the GPU intake fans with something beefier, if possible. The EVGA ACX 2.0 cooler appears to be no thicker than the dual slot standard, so could anyone give me some sort of idea of how much clearance there should be for the GPU intake fans? Hoping I can fit a couple of 25mm thick fans in there, if not then I'll just go with the two stock fans.

(I should also clarify that sound is not a big concern for me provided it's not ridiculously loud. I'm not looking for a silent build. I'm used to the gaming laptop that I'm getting rid of to make this, and that gets a lot louder than any of these fans are rated for - and I still can't hear any of that through my headphones.)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the advice here.


----------



## Buttoneer

First thing to consider is what the ROG board will bring you that the Z97I-Plus doesn't. It's not just a matter of the price with this case, but practicality. Those additional daughter boards will severely limit your ability to put the cooler you want into place. Does the ROG really give you that much more? I decided that it didn't. I can still get a 4.6ghz overclock out of it if I want to put up with the noise. There's no window to see all your nice colour coordinated parts through.

AIO coolers are difficult but I have seen successes in the thread for Antec Kuhler 620 and Seidon 120M. I myself am working with the 120M but need to get myself a slim fan to make it work without worrying about kinking. The plastic hose on that one helps, I think. In terms of air coolers, loads of people making the Noctua and Thermalright work, and the Silverstone Nitrogon does too, but the fans on that one need to be replaced for something quieter.

There is a third slot for the SSD but if you are going to buy an SSD I would shift budget from the pricey mobo to the SSD and get yourself an M.2 SSD which takes up no room and requires no cables. Mine is working incredibly well.

One thing that I wish I had done is buy a reference model nVidia card instead of the twin frozr. You need to be so very careful with card dimensions in this case. The manual says they fit a card A x B x C but in reality compromises need to be made with two of those dimensions and I have had to forego the bracket which supports the card.

My build log here http://www.overclock.net/t/1524381/build-log-se7enth-heaven-silverstone-ml07-based-gaming-entertainment-thingy


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttoneer*
> 
> First thing to consider is what the ROG board will bring you that the Z97I-Plus doesn't. It's not just a matter of the price with this case, but practicality. Those additional daughter boards will severely limit your ability to put the cooler you want into place. Does the ROG really give you that much more? I decided that it didn't. I can still get a 4.6ghz overclock out of it if I want to put up with the noise. There's no window to see all your nice colour coordinated parts through.
> 
> AIO coolers are difficult but I have seen successes in the thread for Antec Kuhler 620 and Seidon 120M. I myself am working with the 120M but need to get myself a slim fan to make it work without worrying about kinking. The plastic hose on that one helps, I think. In terms of air coolers, loads of people making the Noctua and Thermalright work, and the Silverstone Nitrogon does too, but the fans on that one need to be replaced for something quieter.
> 
> There is a third slot for the SSD but if you are going to buy an SSD I would shift budget from the pricey mobo to the SSD and get yourself an M.2 SSD which takes up no room and requires no cables. Mine is working incredibly well.
> 
> One thing that I wish I had done is buy a reference model nVidia card instead of the twin frozr. You need to be so very careful with card dimensions in this case. The manual says they fit a card A x B x C but in reality compromises need to be made with two of those dimensions and I have had to forego the bracket which supports the card.
> 
> My build log here http://www.overclock.net/t/1524381/build-log-se7enth-heaven-silverstone-ml07-based-gaming-entertainment-thingy


For the most part, I want the ROG board for the sound card. I love high-quality sound and would happily pay the premium for the board - and even worsen the cooling a bit as a direct consequence - to get that better sound onboard.

The other reason is also the reason that I'm not really considering the much larger heatsinks in the first place - having a huge heatsink is all well and good, but if you can't fit a decent fan onto them to push air through, I wonder if a smaller heatsink with a much better fan would be better. I don't think a huge slab of aluminium fins will be cooled very well with just a single low profile 120mm fan. The Thermalright AXP-100 seems to be the biggest heatsink I can find that will also fit a standard (or larger) fan, and it seems to fit (barely!) on the Impact. (No doubt the AXP-200 would conflict with the board, but I have doubts that it would fit in the small case in the first place, and again, it'd be slim fans only.) I'm no expert but I seem to have a gut feeling that the AXP-100 with that ridiculously large Silverstone 140x38mm fan will provide the best cooling.

The CM Seidon M120 is a tempting alternative. If you're worried about kinking, then (assuming you're not already doing so) might it be better to mount the 120mm fan below the rad to pull air through? I seriously have my doubts about a slim fan being able to cool that rad effectively. Now I've just got to try and work out whether an AXP-100 with a ridiculous fan or the M120 will provide better cooling...going to have to try and look up a lot of tests for both. (EDIT: Sorry, didn't actually check the build log to see that a 25mm fan won't even fit. I'm fairly sure it won't fit at all with the Impact motherboard and its extra boards, and I really have my doubts that it will cool effectively with a slim fan, so I'm once again looking at an AXP-100.

I'm slightly hesitant to use an M.2 SSD solely for the reason that I don't want to restrict bandwidth to the GPU if at all necessary. Stick an M.2 drive in the Impact and the GPU drops from x16 to x8. I _know_ that it's extremely unlikely to ever make a difference in benchmarks, but I just wouldn't like doing that. Plus, M.2 SSDs are a bit more pricey, and I'd also be concerned about whether motherboards in a few years time will still support them or will have moved on to something else. (How long did mSATA last for SSDs on motherboards?)

The EVGA ACX 2.0 cooler is no larger than the reference cooler, from what I can tell. It doesn't extend vertically above the dual slot bracket, it isn't any thicker, and the length is well within the case's spec. I'm certain it'll be fine, particularly as I managed to get a DirectCU II 770 in my brother's build. (Shame Asus' new STRIX coolers look far too large...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> snip


The audio solution on the Impact equates to a $50 sound card. You can easily out-pace the on-board audio performance by grabbing a Z97-Plus and a DAC/Amp.

No graphics card on the market today is capable of saturating X16 3.0 bandwidth. Furthermore, you won't be shattering any benchmarks with a build in this case anyway.


----------



## Firereign

I'd rather have a built in solution than an external one. I also like the sound drivers that come with the ROG boards.

Honestly, unless someone can point me towards a cooler that specifically fits the Z97i-PLUS and not the Impact and is significantly better than anything that fits the impact, I'm going with the Impact.

As I asked in my first post, I specifically wanted advice on what fan configuration you guys think would work best with the AXP-100 - or whether there's anything else that's significantly better. The only ones that might be better are the NH-L12i and that large Silverstone cooler (NT-06?), and I have my doubts about either working as well as the AXP-100 with an upgraded intake, particularly as the L12i will only fit a slim 120mm above it.

Yeah, yeah, I know that no card today _really_ benefits from x16 compared to x8, but I still don't like the thought of restricting that bandwidth when I could get a SATA drive instead, and I know that motherboards several years down the line will still support those same SATA drives.


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Hello guys,

I'm a 16 year old boy and I have planned my first ever build for half a year now. Btw I got some experience while working at a local PC company for a week.

The parts I have planned atm are:
-Intel Core i7-4790s
-Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 (got it)
-Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
-Crucial 16GB Kit
-Samsung SSD 850 PRO 512GB (got it)
-Silverstone SOB02 Blu-Ray
-Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
-Silverstone SX600-G
-and of course Silverstone Raven Z RVZ01

I'm not going to overclock it and I know some of the parts are a bit overkill but I wannt to be able to upgrade it later without buying all components again ;-).

Now I'd like to know if there will be issues/difficulties/problems with these parts.

Thanks


----------



## RaceTheMaSe

@GermanFox-PC:
Your configuration sounds very good and promising. CPU cooler should fit, the only thing to take a closer look is the graphics card cooler. Look in the RVZ01 manual (pdf at the manufactures page) for the card dimensions. My ASUS R9 280x DirectCU II's cooler is slightly higher than the PCI bracket which leads to a problem with the power connector socket at the back (see my signature for details).

Why are you chossing the 4790s model over 4790 / 4790k? Price or power consumption? If power consumption I think it doesn't matter as all new CPUs are saving power until its really needed. Only OCing them will lead to very high power consumptions and therfore heat.

Maybe think about if you really need an optical drive. I rarely insert optical media anymore, so I decided so shift the money safed to other components, like a fast USB 3.0 flash drive.


----------



## Buttoneer

Remember that the silverstone drive is a blurry player only, not writer. Will write DVD's


----------



## GermanFox-PC

@RaceTheMaSe grad gesehen dass du auch Deutscher bist aber trotzdem englisch für die anderen









Thanks for the quick answer!

For the graphics card cooler I may have already a solution: the Gigabyte 970G1 cooler has a kind of a cutout at this point, top left of this pic:



and is only a bit higher than the PCI slot.
I also think that the R9 CU2 has a quite bigger cooler so I just hope that it fits or I just have to unscrew the power connector

And for the 4790S: mabye I go with a 4790 after all, I thought about it too.

I will also buy the parts in steps: first all the mainboard components and the 850 in another case. Then the case and the PSU and then the GPU and finally (mabye) the ODD because I don't have all the money right now







. Inwill see if I need the ODD then...


----------



## GermanFox-PC

@Buttoneer

I just found this on the site of Silverstone:

INTRODUCTION
SilverStone SOB02 is a slim type Blu-ray writer to support Blu-ray / DVD / CD disc read and rewriter. With its SATA interface, SOB02 enable the data transfer with a maximum compatibility and stability. For the chassis (ex. Milo series ML02B, Sugo SG05, SG06, SG07, SG08, SG09 and Fortress FT03, FT03-MINI) required to equip with a slim optical drive, SOB02 can be seen as the must-have product for the perfect solution.


----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> @Buttoneer
> 
> I just found this on the site of Silverstone:
> 
> INTRODUCTION
> SilverStone SOB02 is a slim type Blu-ray writer to support Blu-ray / DVD / CD disc read and rewriter. With its SATA interface, SOB02 enable the data transfer with a maximum compatibility and stability. For the chassis (ex. Milo series ML02B, Sugo SG05, SG06, SG07, SG08, SG09 and Fortress FT03, FT03-MINI) required to equip with a slim optical drive, SOB02 can be seen as the must-have product for the perfect solution.


if you are looking for a slim slot loading blu ray burner there are cheaper options than the silverstone one, the panasonic uj-265 is a hell of a lot cheaper on a few sites, it's hard to find, there is also the archgon cb-5021-gb which is a panasonic uj-265 in a 5.25" drive bay adapter

if i remember correctly panasonic is the oem for the silverstone one so it's probably the same drive with slightly different firmware


----------



## Buttoneer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> @Buttoneer
> 
> I just found this on the site of Silverstone:
> 
> INTRODUCTION
> SilverStone SOB02 is a slim type Blu-ray writer to support Blu-ray / DVD / CD disc read and rewriter. With its SATA interface, SOB02 enable the data transfer with a maximum compatibility and stability. For the chassis (ex. Milo series ML02B, Sugo SG05, SG06, SG07, SG08, SG09 and Fortress FT03, FT03-MINI) required to equip with a slim optical drive, SOB02 can be seen as the must-have product for the perfect solution.


You're right, it's better than I thought









But the software is still terrible. Cyberlink PowerDVD 10, when v14 is available.


----------



## GermanFox-PC

I will wait with the ODD untill sometime next jear and mabye I will notice then that i don't need one anymore anyways







. But thanks for the suggestion about the cheaper ODDs







!


----------



## Steve-S

Hi! I'm new to the RVZ01 thread! I was looking for a small ITX case which could fit full sized GPU cards, and was debating between the RVZ01 and the Ncase M1. But the M1 was really hard to get, and ebay prices are a bit ridiculous. I just finished my build and here are some photos!






Here's the build:

*Asus Maximus Impact VII*
*Intel 4790K*
*Kingston HyperX Fury Red* (Matches the board.... but once I finished the build I can't see the board and the RAM anymore....)
*CRYORIG C1*, this was a bit tough to install. The CPU socket on the Impact 7 is too close to the walls of the RVZ01. But a bit of modding of the heatsink did the trick! I wanted to go with the largest heatsink that would fit, to get some overclocking headroom on this small build. Will do some benches after I migrate my files to the new system.
*Crucial MX100 512mb*, one of the cheaper SSD's... because I already spent too much on everything else.
Silverstone SFX 600watt, is there any other brand making SFX PSU's?


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve-S*
> 
> *CRYORIG C1*, this was a bit tough to install. The CPU socket on the Impact 7 is too close to the walls of the RVZ01. But a bit of modding of the heatsink did the trick! I wanted to go with the largest heatsink that would fit, to get some overclocking headroom on this small build. Will do some benches after I migrate my files to the new system


Could I ask what modifications you had to do to get that sink to fit? Did it fit in any other orientation? I'm still trying to find the best heatsink/fan combo for the build that I'm planning, with the Impact VII. My biggest concern with that cooler - even if it fits fine - is that there's not enough room for an intake fan above it but it also leaves a fair gap, so it might be recycling some air instead of pulling it in through the intake? I'll be interested to see temperatures.


----------



## BWohlwend

Greetings,

I've been following this thread for a while with interest and I am thinking of building myself a system in the Raven RZ01 case in the next month or two. I am looking for advice and suggestions from people who own the case and have worked on the case on my current build.

Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core
Corsair H55 57.0 CFM Liquid
EVGA Stinger WiFi Mini ITX LGA1150
Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866
Samsung 840 EVO 1TB 2.5" SSD
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0
Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop
Silverstone 600W SFX12V
EVGA 100-OD-S101-BR DVD/CD Writer
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)
Corsair SP120 57.2 CFM 120mm
Corsair SP120 57.2 CFM 120mm

Current Setup

I understand that the H55 only works with a slim fan and a lot of careful tubing management. I was planning on using the ones that came with the case and keeping the stock Corsair fan as a back up for emergencies. The contingency plan is to use a Noctua cooler, but the better ones (i.e. Noctua NH-L12) have some space issues. I would also like to be able to use white LED fan on all the intakes because I like glowing PCs, but I haven't found any slim PC fans with white LEDs, so if anyone knows of any, please refer them to me.

I look forward to be joining this community soon.


----------



## Buttoneer

One comment I have to make about this case, and some of the builds people have posted above, is that I would not choose it at all unless I wanted an optical drive. There are way too many compromises and poor design choices for me to recommend it. If it had been available I would certainly have gone with the Ncase M1 or even a Cooltek/Rosewill U-series which is readily available for that nice quality feel. Since I have an installation height requirement and wanted the ODD then my choice was limited.

My Pro's and Cons;

Pro;
The ML07 looks like a well proportioned multimedia device and not out of place in any living room. Exactly what you want from this style of case.
ODD bracket.
Full sized (reference) GPU capability which exceeds most other MiniITX offerings out there. Silverstone should be congratulated for this alone.
3x 120mm fans really is quite excellent.
Overall clever and well laid out design and if you choose components wisely then it ought to be an easy build.

Con;
Cheap plastic panels. Not just that it's plastic, but the quality of it is much more Hyundai than BMW, if you see what I mean.
Paint scratches off easily.
The PSU bracket should not require four screws, just have a tab & slot arrangement on the side which is towards the front of the case and two screws on the side by the motherboard.
RVZ01 Looks like a batmobile but can't be easily pimped with glowing bits. Surely that's what you want from a case like this?
No power switch.
Why the two-stage PCIe riser with its fixed geometry making the build a complete nightmare? Why not just use a flexible one like this?

Not really a 'con' but just an observation that if you took off the plastic panels the case would be considerably smaller with a substantial gap between the outside edges and the inner steel frame. I can't help but think that this space might be better used but there's probably some good airflow reasons.

I don't want anyone to think that I am unhappy with what I have (almost) built but I can't help but think there's a lot of room for improvement. I would be happy to pay extra for an aluminium-skinned version of the case, for example.


----------



## Buttoneer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWohlwend*
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while with interest and I am thinking of building myself a system in the Raven RZ01 case in the next month or two. I am looking for advice and suggestions from people who own the case and have worked on the case on my current build.
> 
> Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core
> Corsair H55 57.0 CFM Liquid
> EVGA Stinger WiFi Mini ITX LGA1150
> Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866
> Samsung 840 EVO 1TB 2.5" SSD
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0
> Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop
> Silverstone 600W SFX12V
> EVGA 100-OD-S101-BR DVD/CD Writer
> Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)
> Corsair SP120 57.2 CFM 120mm
> Corsair SP120 57.2 CFM 120mm
> 
> Current Setup
> 
> I understand that the H55 only works with a slim fan and a lot of careful tubing management. I was planning on using the ones that came with the case and keeping the stock Corsair fan as a back up for emergencies. The contingency plan is to use a Noctua cooler, but the better ones (i.e. Noctua NH-L12) have some space issues. I would also like to be able to use white LED fan on all the intakes because I like glowing PCs, but I haven't found any slim PC fans with white LEDs, so if anyone knows of any, please refer them to me.
> 
> I look forward to be joining this community soon.


Swap the cooler for the Seidon 120M and that's pretty much what I have, but you may need to factor in a splitter cable for the fans if the cooler needs two headers and possibly a molex-SATA converter for the ODD if you want to minimise cables..

Leaving out the HDD is a good idea too.

However the cooler may be an issue. Have a search through the thread (above the first post, click 'search this thread') and you'll see all sorts of comments about the H55.


----------



## GermanFox-PC

What do you think?

*Panasonic UJ265* or *Sony Optiarc BC-5640H*

Thanks guys


----------



## BWohlwend

The reason I chose this case is because I want a slim SFF gaming machine that can still pack a punch. I own a micro ATX machine right now and I would like to go smaller, but I am not willing to sacrifice PC performance and go with a laptop. Few slim SFF cases exist on the market and I have a tiny itch to eventually build a customer water cooling loop in one because I can't resist the challenge. I know about other more "Optimized" mini-ITX cases, and I generally dislike the boxy appearance of most of them; I want something small and slim because I find it appealing. That leaves me with basically the RVZ01 or the ML07 as options. The choice between the two is stylistic preference. So I will have to accept the poorer materials that come with the Raven because I can't make my own case.

As for the cooler, I think that the 120M is probably just as good as the H55 and from the comments on this thread, slightly easier to work with. Sadly, no one makes AiO coolers for HTPCs, so we work with what we have.

As for LED's, I was thinking of white LED fans and maybe a white strip across the top by the GPU and one along the bottom next to the CPU radiator (or the fan inlet there). Nothing terribly fancy and should provide enough light to illuminate that designs on the top and bottom of the case (I call them top and bottom because I plan to run this in a vertical orientation).

I appreciate the feedback and would love to hear more opinions.


----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> *Panasonic UJ265* or *Sony Optiarc BC-5640H*
> 
> Thanks guys


the panasonic supports bluray bdxl(aka tl 100GB and ql 128GB) burning. . . the sony drive doesn't bluray burning at all, i can't remember if the silverstone supports bdxl in the tl or ql flavors, i have a feeling it does

if you don't plan on making large backup archives you can get any slim slot loading bluray combo drive


----------



## Steve-S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> Could I ask what modifications you had to do to get that sink to fit? Did it fit in any other orientation? I'm still trying to find the best heatsink/fan combo for the build that I'm planning, with the Impact VII. My biggest concern with that cooler - even if it fits fine - is that there's not enough room for an intake fan above it but it also leaves a fair gap, so it might be recycling some air instead of pulling it in through the intake? I'll be interested to see temperatures.


The XT140 on the heasink is a 13mm fan, and yeah I had to take off the top panel fan to get it to fit. I was originally going to go with a 25.5~26mm fan but the added thickness would not fit under the cases side hinges. With the 13mm XT140, there's a 10mm gap between the intake opening. I only managed to run a bit of valley benchmark to see if my old AMD 7970 was running proper. CPU temps were around 50~60 degrees C on a stock i7 4790k 4000mhz, room temps were around 26 degrees C.

I'll run some benches over the weekend.


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttoneer*
> 
> Con;
> Cheap plastic panels. Not just that it's plastic, but the quality of it is much more Hyundai than BMW, if you see what I mean.
> Paint scratches off easily.
> The PSU bracket should not require four screws, just have a tab & slot arrangement on the side which is towards the front of the case and two screws on the side by the motherboard.
> RVZ01 Looks like a batmobile but can't be easily pimped with glowing bits. Surely that's what you want from a case like this?
> No power switch.
> Why the two-stage PCIe riser with its fixed geometry making the build a complete nightmare? Why not just use a flexible one like this?


It seems to me that quite a few of those are quite 'nitpicky'. The plastic panels is a valid point, and the PSU bracket requiring four screws is a minor annoyance while building it, but all in all it seems to me that it doesn't all justify saying the RVZ01 has 'too many poor design choices'.

The fixed geometry riser is arguably a better solution for two good reasons: the riser structure provides a more solid mount for the GPU (I don't see many ways that it could be mounted well without going for something similar) and the structure also isolates the GPU from the rest of the system for cooling. It doesn't exactly make the build a 'nightmare', it slots in fairly easily and bolts down with a couple of screws.

I mean, I can respect your opinions on the case, but it really does seem nitpicky to me speaking as someone who used the case in my first ever build (for a family member). The only real difficulty I encountered was fitting the CPU cooler onto the tiny board, which would have happened on any mini-ITX system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve-S*
> 
> The XT140 on the heasink is a 13mm fan, and yeah I had to take off the top panel fan to get it to fit. I was originally going to go with a 25.5~26mm fan but the added thickness would not fit under the cases side hinges. With the 13mm XT140, there's a 10mm gap between the intake opening. I only managed to run a bit of valley benchmark to see if my old AMD 7970 was running proper. CPU temps were around 50~60 degrees C on a stock i7 4790k 4000mhz, room temps were around 26 degrees C.
> 
> I'll run some benches over the weekend.


Hmm, seems to me that it's just not as good a solution as an AXP-100 with a static pressure 120x25mm intake fan fitted. I've seen people quoting lower temperatures from that than what you've just given. It's a shame, that cooler probably would be really good if a decent intake fan could be fitted above it.

I'm still trying to work out whether it's better to use an AXP-100 and replace the intake fan for something like an SP120, or to replace both the heatsink and intake fan for a Silverstone FHP-141 (leaving at most a couple of mm between heatsink and fan, or between fan and intake, depending on what it's screwed to).


----------



## Buttoneer

Obviously I don't think they are nitpicky, they reflect value judgements which differ from yours. Whether each one of the points 'matter' or is enough to put you off is something for you. It seems that none of the cons have put either off us off buying and building, and yet that doesn't make them go away either. It is after all still a very good case.

You don't say what GPU you put in the case, but if you look at the theoretical maximum sizes, I'm quite close on board height with the Twin Frozr version and the bracketing around that cooling solution snags badly during the fit. Just because a card will fit theoretically doesn't mean that it works practically. And on that matter I will add that the vertical SSD bracket which supports the GPU bracket is the wrong way around and should present the SSD towards the PSU.

I do take your point that the PCB-based bracket provides structural support for the GPU bracket might might otherwise flex quite a lot even if loaded with two SSD's and an ODD to lend structural integrity. The question then is whether the better compromise might have been a stiffer material for the bracket, still use the flexible adaptor, and make working with the chassis easier. I'm agnostic on the point now, because of your comments on the positive effect for cooling and structural integrity, but interesting to consider the choice made by Silverstone nevertheless.

Add a con for the ML07 which is that it doesn't come with case fans. RVZ01 does.


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttoneer*
> 
> Obviously I don't think they are nitpicky, they reflect value judgements which differ from yours. Whether each one of the points 'matter' or is enough to put you off is something for you. It seems that none of the cons have put either off us off buying and building, and yet that doesn't make them go away either. It is after all still a very good case.
> 
> You don't say what GPU you put in the case, but if you look at the theoretical maximum sizes, I'm quite close on board height with the Twin Frozr version and the bracketing around that cooling solution snags badly during the fit. Just because a card will fit theoretically doesn't mean that it works practically. And on that matter I will add that the vertical SSD bracket which supports the GPU bracket is the wrong way around and should present the SSD towards the PSU.
> 
> I do take your point that the PCB-based bracket provides structural support for the GPU bracket might might otherwise flex quite a lot even if loaded with two SSD's and an ODD to lend structural integrity. The question then is whether the better compromise might have been a stiffer material for the bracket, still use the flexible adaptor, and make working with the chassis easier. I'm agnostic on the point now, because of your comments on the positive effect for cooling and structural integrity, but interesting to consider the choice made by Silverstone nevertheless.
> 
> Add a con for the ML07 which is that it doesn't come with case fans. RVZ01 does.


Of course, I can see how those judgements would deter some people. The complaints are very much valid, even if I don't consider them significant.

In my brother's build, I used an ASUS DirectCU II GTX 770. It fits fine in there, although I can't remember exactly how tight it was. As long as you don't go for a cooler that's too much bigger than the dual slot standard, it should be absolutely fine. I plan on using the EVGA ACX 2.0 GTX 980 for my build (if nVidia's not out with their 980 Ti or Titan 2 by then, which I'm really hoping they are) as the cooler seems to be no larger than the dual slot bracket (either in width or height) so it'll definitely fit. Something like the new Asus STRIX cooler is definitely too large though.

I can't really comment on whether there would have been a better way of doing it - I can't think of any, but that of course doesn't mean that there isn't one. I do agree with the SSD bracket being on the wrong side though, I'm concerned that if I stick an SSD in there it might block the GPU. Or, at least, it might fry if an open air GPU is used. I'm also hesitant about using a 3.5" drive due to the heat from the PSU, I might take my chances with something like a WD Green though.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttoneer*
> 
> Obviously I don't think they are nitpicky, they reflect value judgements which differ from yours. Whether each one of the points 'matter' or is enough to put you off is something for you. It seems that none of the cons have put either off us off buying and building, and yet that doesn't make them go away either. It is after all still a very good case.
> 
> You don't say what GPU you put in the case, but if you look at the theoretical maximum sizes, I'm quite close on board height with the Twin Frozr version and the bracketing around that cooling solution snags badly during the fit. Just because a card will fit theoretically doesn't mean that it works practically. And on that matter I will add that the vertical SSD bracket which supports the GPU bracket is the wrong way around and should present the SSD towards the PSU.
> 
> I do take your point that the PCB-based bracket provides structural support for the GPU bracket might might otherwise flex quite a lot even if loaded with two SSD's and an ODD to lend structural integrity. The question then is whether the better compromise might have been a stiffer material for the bracket, still use the flexible adaptor, and make working with the chassis easier. I'm agnostic on the point now, because of your comments on the positive effect for cooling and structural integrity, but interesting to consider the choice made by Silverstone nevertheless.
> 
> Add a con for the ML07 which is that it doesn't come with case fans. RVZ01 does.


Could you please clarify what you mean by
Quote:


> And on that matter I will add that the vertical SSD bracket which supports the GPU bracket is the wrong way around and should present the SSD towards the PSU.


IMO this case is as good as it gets for mITX right now. Nothing on your cons list is noteworthy IMO.

As soon as the FTZ01 comes out (should be really soon), it'll have a solid aluminum body.

The ML07 not coming with fans is no big deal IMO. Better to get some quality 25mm fans anyway.

My only real gripe with this case is the need to leave the power cord hanging out with larger GPUs.


----------



## Buttoneer

I could have used at least one of those fans, so it's a valid gripe.

Clarification; The vertical SSD bracket towards the front of the case which acts as support for the GPU bracket, puts the SSD next to the GPU - in the GPU side of the two-part cavity/ That makes it both much harder to get to, and next to a significant heat source. As with all of the fixing points in this case, there was also room for better design here which reduces the number of screws and instead exchanges them for tab/slot or peg/hole arrangements.

The FTZ01 is a surprisingly long time in coming.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttoneer*
> 
> I could have used at least one of those fans, so it's a valid gripe.
> 
> Clarification; The vertical SSD bracket towards the front of the case which acts as support for the GPU bracket, puts the SSD next to the GPU - in the GPU side of the two-part cavity/ That makes it both much harder to get to, and next to a significant heat source. As with all of the fixing points in this case, there was also room for better design here which reduces the number of screws and instead exchanges them for tab/slot or peg/hole arrangements.
> 
> The FTZ01 is a surprisingly long time in coming.


Yeah, I'm still waiting on the FTZ01. It's taking forevar!

Is this what you're referring to:


----------



## Talon720

I gotta say I liked the ml07 its a good case for the price even though I had a plastic tab that broke off of the plastic vent that attaches to the frame. I didn't return it (little regretful) cause at the time I wasnt sure if I broke it, and needed a case. I did however eventually find the tab in the the box it shipped in, which strangely was in good condition... odd that it broke. It doesn't seem to effect it to much though, I did flip my case so the odd slot was at the bottom the other end moves a little bit. I really had my heart set on the ftz01, but it's taking to long. I did end up jumping into an m1, which I absolutely love the all metal case. One con of the ml07 for me was getting a dvd out of the slim odd when my computer crashed and had to reload windows. I had to pop the front off to hit the eject button, which I was afraid I'd break a tab off based on the other one. Not a huge deal not like that happens a lot. All n all everything's pretty accessible and had it been metal I don't think I woulda jumped on the m1. Oh and Popping the panels off to get to stuff on the m1 is a nice touch, and i think it would be cool if the ftz01 did that.


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Is it possible that they will launch the FTZ01 at this event? (found it on the Silverstone TW Facebook page)



https://www.facebook.com/SilverStoneHQ/photos/a.171107642901976.39770.170872166258857/885810864764980/


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve-S*
> 
> is there any other brand making SFX PSU's?


Silverstone leads i this area...
However if you have GPU that requires single 8-pin PCI-E connector(Asus 970 Strix for instance), then you may consider beQuiet 400W SFX PSU
http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/493

Other available PSUs are only for 300W and below and without dedicated PCI-E Connections


----------



## Trollered

I'm new to this and building my first rig. I wanted an all encompassing entertainment device that will fit into my home entertainment center and the RVZO1 fits that bill and looks pretty sweet (even cooler the FTZ01 aluminum case. Is there a ballpark to when it should be out?). Problem is since I have no hands on experience in this I can understand most of the components easily enough but have no idea if it will fit in the case. So I came up with this in PCPartsPicker but just wanted to ask the folks here who've worked with this case if my build is feasible and how difficult it would be to achieve correctly. Any pointers and advice would be most welcome.

CPU Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core

CPU Cooler Silverstone NT06-PRO 74.0 CFM Sleeve Bearing

Motherboard Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150

Memory Kingston Savage 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866

Storage Western Digital Black2 1TB 2.5" 5400RPM Hybrid

Video Card Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 4GB WINDFORCE

Case Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop

Power Supply Silverstone 600W SFX12V

Optical Drive Silverstone SST-SOB02 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer

Operating System Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit)

Thanks


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> However if you have GPU that requires single 8-pin PCI-E connector(Asus 970 Strix for instance)


Doesn't the included SFX 8/6 pin PCIe connector work just fine?


----------



## GermanFox-PC

@Trollered

No bad specs man! But the guys told me some possible problems when I asked for advice (I'm also building my rig soon







)

1. Be sure that this large CPU cooler fits well with the MoBo, the Case and your Ram.
2. Be sure that your Graphics Card fits well next to the power jack (look for the manual PDF and the posts of RaceTheMaSe) Though I think it will fit because of the cutout the cooler has next to the PCI-bracket.
3. (Like the guys here told me) also mabye look for another blu-ray burner that is cheaper like a Sony Optiarc or Panasonic one.

And could you post a link of your PCPartsPicker list?


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Doesn't the included SFX 8/6 pin PCIe connector work just fine?


I think it does but you have to have a card that needs only a single 6- or 8-pin connector because the BeQuiet SFX PSU has only one to connect (look at the specs on the site). Many of the other high end graphics need a double 6-pin or more.


----------



## Firereign

As nobody answered before, I'm asking again as I really need advice on this: is it safe to have the AXP-100 with a 25mm fan on the side, leaving something like a 1mm gap between them? I know it's safe to stack two fans of the same size on each other, but with the two fans being different sizes, I'm worried about one of the impellers hitting some part of the other fan.

Also, I'd like to stick a couple of LED strips in the case (I'm hoping they'll shine through all the ventilation around the sides) - they require a 4-pin molex connector, the Silverstone SFX power supplies can connect two of these as well as all the other power connections, right?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Trollered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> @Trollered
> 
> No bad specs man! But the guys told me some possible problems when I asked for advice (I'm also building my rig soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 1. Be sure that this large CPU cooler fits well with the MoBo, the Case and your Ram.
> 2. Be sure that your Graphics Card fits well next to the power jack (look for the manual PDF and the posts of RaceTheMaSe) Though I think it will fit because of the cutout the cooler has next to the PCI-bracket.
> 3. (Like the guys here told me) also mabye look for another blu-ray burner that is cheaper like a Sony Optiarc or Panasonic one.
> 
> And could you post a link of your PCPartsPicker list?


http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Troller/saved/92FYcf

1.) & 2.) That my primary concern. I had a smaller CPU cooler originally but was recommended to choose this one to handle the Overclock. I'm really trying to measurter this all out but it's tough without the parts in front of you.

3.) The Blue Ray was simply a compatibility thing according to PCPartsPicker, plus I have a few Blue Rays already that I wouldn't mind ripping.


----------



## vr4racer

Hi guys just finished my build

Specs are

600w psu
Cpu 4770k
Coolermaster Seidon 120m with stock 15mm fan
Gpu GTX 980 referemce
Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5
8 gigs of ram 1866
256gb 840 pro
2tb seagate sshd

So far the system awesome no problems. Ill post some pics of my setup when i get home. But I really love this case its the best i have had so far and i have been through about 5 setups this year lol. Even thou its less powerful then my other setups this has the right balance between size and performance.


----------



## Buttoneer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Yeah, I'm still waiting on the FTZ01. It's taking forevar!
> 
> Is this what you're referring to:


That's it but I see that the SSD is on the PSU side. How did you fit the screws to mount the upright back into the case?


----------



## Buttoneer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vr4racer*
> 
> Hi guys just finished my build
> 
> Specs are
> 
> 600w psu
> Cpu 4770k
> Coolermaster Seidon 120m with stock 15mm fan
> Gpu GTX 980 referemce
> Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5
> 8 gigs of ram 1866
> 256gb 840 pro
> 2tb seagate sshd
> 
> So far the system awesome no problems. Ill post some pics of my setup when i get home. But I really love this case its the best i have had so far and i have been through about 5 setups this year lol. Even thou its less powerful then my other setups this has the right balance between size and performance.


By 'stock' fan you mean the non-PWM one whoh comes with the RVZ01? Is it noisy?


----------



## vr4racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttoneer*
> 
> By 'stock' fan you mean the non-PWM one whoh comes with the RVZ01? Is it noisy?


Yes the stock one that comes with the case but i am using a noctua low noise adapter on it which brings the speed down from factory 1500rpm to about 1200rpm which cuts the noise quite allot and doesnt affect the temps to much. The 4770k stock maxes at about 68 degrees.


----------



## LUVgamingordie

i fit a h100i and a gtx 750ti


----------



## vr4racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUVgamingordie*
> 
> i fit a h100i and a gtx 750ti


Is there room to fit the h100i plus 2 15mm fans and a dual slot card?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttoneer*
> 
> That's it but I see that the SSD is on the PSU side. How did you fit the screws to mount the upright back into the case?


Not sure, I'm waiting for the FTZ01. Check the manual or ask someone on here whose actually built this system. Every pic I've ever seen has it with the HDD towards the PSU, as is the correct way it was designed.


----------



## LUVgamingordie

yes the fans are right under my dual slot card


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> I think it does but you have to have a card that needs only a single 6- or 8-pin connector because the BeQuiet SFX PSU has only one to connect (look at the specs on the site). Many of the other high end graphics need a double 6-pin or more.


This is exactly what I was sayin , sorry if was unclear.
So far - the most powerful system you can assemble with lets say beQuiet 400W PSU(which costs even less than Silverstone 450W non-Gold PSU, but has single 8pin PCI-E connector) will be
- Core i5 4960k / i74790k
- Gigabyte GTX 970 ITX or Asus Strix GTX970 - both require single 8pin PCI-E connection which this PSU has available.
- rest HW as per your own preferences.

Heck - with Gigabyte 970 ITX you even can fit in 120mm AIO Watercooling loop if choosing carefully.

Gigabyte Card
Asus Card

Note # 1: with Asus Strix 970 and other cards that have circuit board raising right after PCI-E bracket(look at NVIDIA SLI Bridge area)- you will have to dismount power connector, or else it will be preventing card installed correctly. I left mine hanging out of the case for 30 mm. with Asus Strix 970 installed.

Note # 2: beQuiet 400W PSU Fan cutout will be slightly blocked by Silverstone Case PSU Cutout - which I dont know why







, they only oriented for their own SFX 450W & 600W PSUs. This will not be a significant issue as lots people here have similar setup - Silverstone own 450W 80Plus PSU(not GOLD one) has the same clearance as beQuiet 400W

BTW - Power meter data from i5 4690k(stock) + Strix 970 + 1 SSD + 3.5'' HDD + 450W Gold Silverstone PSU
Idle - 40-50W
Gaming - 250-300W (depending on game)


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trollered*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Troller/saved/92FYcf
> 
> 1.) & 2.) That my primary concern. I had a smaller CPU cooler originally but was recommended to choose this one to handle the Overclock. I'm really trying to measurter this all out but it's tough without the parts in front of you.
> 
> 3.) The Blue Ray was simply a compatibility thing according to PCPartsPicker, plus I have a few Blue Rays already that I wouldn't mind ripping.


CPU: I can assure you that Scythe Big Shuriken rev B will fit fine with Asus Z97I-Plus - as I have same setup running already. This CPU Cooler will allow some overclocking as well, has slim 12cm fan on it. which you can replace to some high performance standard 12cm fan to get overclocking done. I use it with Thermalright TY-140 Fan.
Scythe CPU Cooler

Also have old Cooler Master GeminII S Link - also fits fine with this board.

GPU: With Gigabyte Card of your choice GTX980 there should be no issue with power plug, it has almost standard size PCB, compare this to Asus Strix 970 to feel the difference


----------



## lookasz

Hi, I need advise from Raven RVZ01 experts.
Will accelero-twin-turbo-iii with gtx970 fit the case? Plese find link to tech specs below:
http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/accelero-twin-turbo-iii.html
Thanks!


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lookasz*
> 
> Hi, I need advise from Raven RVZ01 experts.
> Will accelero-twin-turbo-iii with gtx970 fit the case? Plese find link to tech specs below:
> http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/accelero-twin-turbo-iii.html
> Thanks!


Probably bad idea, mainly considering the back plate which will not fit as well as card holder.
If the cooling system itself not more that 3.5 slot width - it will fit in - height is also should not be a problem, however GPU bracket will be useless - zip tie might help
Anyhow - mainly because of the back plate this should not fit in the GPU department


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



However can I ask why you want to do this on 970 ??? Card is already pretty well cooled by aftermarket cooling solutions


----------



## lookasz

Thanks for prompt answer. My GPU is Gainwad GTX970, it's quite loud, that's why I'm looking for a change. What about http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/accelero-xtreme-iii.html, it does not have a back plate.


----------



## Buttoneer

Sader0, I did not find that zip ties were of any use in mounting my MSI Twin Frozr 980. It is too big for the GPU support and I ended up sticking a rubber support between the GPU and the fans mounted to the case. There didn't seem to be anywhere obvious to put ties.

For me, this was not an issue because I use it horizontally and the bung won't move, but it's not great for vertical use. That said, the GPU might not need much support if you are standing the case vertically anyway, and not carrying it around.


----------



## Arrahant

Greetings everyone. I'm about to buy a completely new PC using the Silverstone Raven RVZ01 case. Upon finding this topic, I decided to become an overclock.net member.

I'm thinking of using this GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G (http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-GAMING-4G.html#hero-overview).

I've received the advice to consider a reference model GTX 970, for it will be able to blow out heat out of the case by itself. While normally GPU's simply blow the heat into the case, after which the case fans remove the heat. I was wondering what you guys think of this, or if the MSI GPU I linked should work in the case (heat- or otherwise). I do would like to overclock it slightly.
For CPU I want to use a (ofc non-overclocked) Intel Core i5-4460 Boxed with a custom and more silent cooler.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arrahant*
> 
> Greetings everyone. I'm about to buy a completely new PC using the Silverstone Raven RVZ01 case. Upon finding this topic, I decided to become an overclock.net member.
> 
> I'm thinking of using this GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G (http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-GAMING-4G.html#hero-overview).
> 
> I've received the advice to consider a reference model GTX 970, for it will be able to blow out heat out of the case by itself. While normally GPU's simply blow the heat into the case, after which the case fans remove the heat. I was wondering what you guys think of this, or if the MSI GPU I linked should work in the case (heat- or otherwise). I do would like to overclock it slightly.
> For CPU I want to use a (ofc non-overclocked) Intel Core i5-4460 Boxed with a custom and more silent cooler.


Your GPU dimensions are listed as 269mm x 141mm x 35mm.

The RVZ01 GPU max dimensions using the graphics card holder are: 330mm x 131.6mm x 38mm.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-RVZ01-Manual.pdf

It looks like this card will fit. Maybe someone with the same GPU can confirm. I wonder if the heat pipes that extend above the card pose any problems with fitting it into the case, especially given the issues reported by others above regarding the MSI 980. The dimensions of the 980 are 279 x 140 x 36, so not identical but very close in width and height.
http://ca.msi.com/product/vga/GTX_980_GAMING_4G.html#hero-specification

I was thinking about getting this MSI GPU for my build but it was out-of-stock, so I got the standard Zotac GTX 970 instead. It fits easily with room to spare, runs quiet, and doesn't get above 82 degrees C under load, within the thermal limit targetted by the included Zotac Firestorm fan control and over-clocking software.
It's also cheaper.
http://www.ncix.com/detail/zotac-geforce-gtx-970-1076mhz-38-102266.htm

As for airflow, the RVZ01 is designed to suck cool air into the case, and pull it into the GPU and CPU cooling fans. The warm air then vents out of the many holes along the side of the case due to the positive air pressure created by the 2 or 3 intake fans. Airflow, temperatures, fan speeds, and noise levels are much better when the case is placed in a vertical position using the rubber "feet" provided, rather than horizontal (see the pictures of my rig in my signature line).


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Your GPU dimensions are listed as 269mm x 141mm x 35mm.
> 
> The RVZ01 GPU max dimensions using the graphics card holder are: 330mm x 131.6mm x 38mm.


Am I the only one that see height problem here ?







Hopefully someone with actual card can report here...

from GTX970 can recommend:
- Gigabyte GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD
- Asus Strix (power socket has to be unscrewed - GPU support bracket cant be used)
- EVGA ACX 2.0
- Gigabyte ITX - possible power socket unscrew needed

P.S. Zotac (non AMP! version) is reportedly very loud and mediocre cooling. Honestly If I were to choose between Zotact & Reference I would take reference one


----------



## Haas360

Hey,

I have a Noctua L9i if anyone is interested, Ill sell it for $39, it just doesnt have the cooling capability to cover an i7, i hit 95c instantly









This is a SUPER low profile fan, I would say perfect for any cpu using less than 75w TDP, and very very quiet.

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=50&lng=en

This fits well inside our case, and can fit with top ventilation fan (unlike the NH-L12)

Lmk


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Am I the only one that see height problem here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone with actual card can report here...
> 
> from GTX970 can recommend:
> - Gigabyte GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD
> - Asus Strix (power socket has to be unscrewed - GPU support bracket cant be used)
> - EVGA ACX 2.0
> - Gigabyte ITX - possible power socket unscrew needed
> 
> P.S. Zotac (non AMP! version) is reportedly very loud and mediocre cooling. Honestly If I were to choose between Zotact & Reference I would take reference one


Ha! yes, not sure why I didn't spot the height problem. Looks like this card will not fit. Probably due to the heat pipes.

As for the Zotac noise and cooling, I guess it depends on your expectations, or what you consider "loud" or "hot". What review are you basing this on exactly?

I don't hear any coil whine, or the GPU itself at all above the PSU and case fan noise when idle. Under load, I don't hear it above the sounds/music of the game I'm playing. The fans on my Samsung laptop when idle are louder than my Raven build under load.

Temps never go above 82C, which I don't consider hot, given 80C is the target temp as per the stock profile of the Firestorm software it ships with. It's also about the same as the reference model 970s under load, as tested here:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_970_and_980_reference_review,8.html


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Am I the only one that see height problem here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone with actual card can report here...
> 
> from GTX970 can recommend:
> - Gigabyte GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> The RVZ01 GPU max dimensions using the graphics card holder are: 330mm x 131.6mm x 38mm.


But then what about the GIGABYTE GTX970G1 with a height of 43mm? Do you guys think it fits?


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> But then what about the GIGABYTE GTX970G1 with a height of 43mm? Do you guys think it fits?


From the Raven manual, page 21: http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-RVZ01-Manual.pdf

"(i)Calculated from the bottom of the graphics card PCB to the top, the *total thickness limitation is 68mm.*
(ii)With the standard *34.8mm-thick dual slot graphics card installed, the maximum thickness of the fans is 32mm.*"

It should fit if you use slim 15mm case fans for intake to the GPU area, like the ones bundled with the Raven case...


----------



## Firereign

Well this is a pain in the rear, I was planning on ordering the parts for this build on Monday but the retailer I'm using still doesn't have the Thermalright AXP-100 in stock. Nor does anywhere else in the UK besides more shady-looking sites...

There's pretty much nothing else out there available in the UK that will fit with the Impact VII, besides the Noctua L9i (which isn't quite good enough for my overclocking needs) and the Noctua L12i (which, I believe, blocks the front audio header...)

Not sure what to do at this point, I could go for one of the above, or I could run the stock Intel HSF until I can find an AXP-100 somewhere...it's so damn frustrating because it's pretty much the perfect cooler for this board!

EDIT: Did a bit more research and turned out that on the Impact VII, Asus had the good sense to rotate the front audio header to face the DIMM slots, so the L12 shouldn't block them. Guess I'm going for the L12 then.


----------



## Buttoneer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Am I the only one that see height problem here ?


No. It's the card I have in the ML07 (see my sig) and it prevents use of the GPU support. You'll need to find another way to keep the GPU steady unless you run the case vertically.


----------



## Ika62

Hello everyone, I just registered on this forum after reading all (almost) pages.

I'm interested in the rvz01/ml08/ftz01 as my next case.

I wanted to put an AiO over the cpu, but I have seen some people mount it next to the GPU.

I wanted to do the same, with the new gigabyte gtx 970 mini itx

Some people have done it with the msi gtx 760 which is 17cm long, the gigabyte is 18.3cm long

Do you think it can still fit ?


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ika62*
> 
> I wanted to put an AiO over the cpu, but I have seen some people mount it next to the GPU.
> 
> I wanted to do the same, with the new gigabyte gtx 970 mini itx
> 
> Some people have done it with the msi gtx 760 which is 17cm long, the gigabyte is 18.3cm long
> 
> Do you think it can still fit ?


On the Gigabyte site it says that the 18.3mm include the PCI-bracket but it also says it has *merely* 17cm.

There is also a new announced ASUS GTX970 ITX with the same form factor as the msi GTX760 with exactly 17cm.
There might be a problem with both of them that you will have to uscrew the power plug.


----------



## Ika62

Thanks !
Why would I need to unscrew the power plug though ?

Is the card too wide ?


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Yes the cards will be to wide there. You can look it up in the RVZ01 Manual


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttoneer*
> 
> No. It's the card I have in the ML07 (see my sig) and it prevents use of the GPU support. You'll need to find another way to keep the GPU steady unless you run the case vertically.


Like Buttoneer said, it will fit.
According to the manual, *131.6 mm* is the limit when *using* graphics card holder.
*Without* using graphics card holder, the maximum goes up to *149.3 mm.*

I just pull a trigger and waiting for my MSI GTX970 to arrive as well.


----------



## mikehunt69

Quick FAQ here:

Differences RVZ01 vs ML07:

2 case fans supplied vs zero
External styling different
Pricing - RVZ01 is more expensive buy around £10

So, if I buy the ML07, hence no case fans, for a non-overclocked build with discrete card somewhere between Geforce 750 and maybe R9 290, how many fans do I need? Is it better to use aftermarket fans and a ML07, or stick with the RVZ01 and stock fans (I guess the total cost is the same).


----------



## ReAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikehunt69*
> 
> Quick FAQ here:
> 
> Differences RVZ01 vs ML07:
> 
> 2 case fans supplied vs zero
> External styling different
> Pricing - RVZ01 is more expensive buy around £10
> 
> So, if I buy the ML07, hence no case fans, for a non-overclocked build with discrete card somewhere between Geforce 750 and maybe R9 290, how many fans do I need? Is it better to use aftermarket fans and a ML07, or stick with the RVZ01 and stock fans (I guess the total cost is the same).


Like most mini-itx cases, get as many fans as possible, aftermarket fans will give options with acoustics and thermal performance, ie more quiet build vs cooler ambient temps
Don't forget the RVZ01 also comes with magnetic fan filters, so ignoring the styling, the RVZ01 is better for value, but if you were going to change for better fans it won't make much difference


----------



## Ika62

I'm hesitating to go with rvz01 or ncase m1 that we can now preorder ( the m1 is expensive, but will allow me to keep my corsair h100 and gpu )
Does someone have a photo comparing the two cases ?
I don't intend to use the rvz01 horizontally, so I'm not sure if the extra thickness of the m1 is an issue.

edit : finally found a photo :
https://forum.lowyat.net/uploads/attach-29/post-3729-1408514930.jpg


----------



## rezrez

Thank you for all the support I got from this useful thread.
I finally pulled the trigger and now waiting for all the parts to arrive.

Here is how my first build will look like:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/J6vYwP

Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core
Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing
Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150
G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5"
Western Digital Green 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM
MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V
Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX
Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX
Prolimatech PRO-USV14 98.0 CFM 140mm

I managed to grab mobo+cpu deal from Microcenter and Newegg Blackfriday sale for harddisk so the price came down to around $11xx.


----------



## OCPG

The SX500-LG product page is up. Wonder if this will be able to handle a 4790k and GTX 980? Maybe the 600w would be better suited?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> The SX500-LG product page is up. Wonder if this will be able to handle a 4790k and GTX 980? Maybe the 600w would be better suited?


Any user review units @SilverStone?


----------



## Grey728

Testing out all my available water cooling parts before attempting to install into my case. More to come later when I get my video card block and a different reservoir.


----------



## Firereign

Just finished my build. My system specs are:

Motherboard: Asus Impact VII
CPU: i7 4790k
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x8GB 2400MHz C11
GPU: EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0
Storage: 512GB Crucial MX100, 2TB WD Red
PSU: Silverstone Strider SFX 600W

The cable management was even harder than it was on the build I've done previously for a family member. The larger CPU cooler, the larger RAM, and the 3.5" hard drive all made the cable routing extremely difficult. The area in front of my PSUs and up to the GPU bracket is just filled with the cables.

The CPU cooling is, unfortunately, quite poor. The NH-L12 can't fit without its stock 25mm fan (unfortunately it's only 2-3mm too tall), so with the standard slim case fan as an intake, it's just not getting enough air. The exhaust is also very poor as the CPU socket area is blocked on 3 sides (RAM, VRM and sound card) giving the air only one direction to exhaust in. I've got the CPU set to 4.3GHz at 1.125V and even then the cooler struggles to keep it below 90C when it's hit with a 100% load for a long time. At these settings, HWiNFO suggests that the CPU was pulling just _45W_ under 100% load. (For comparison, the RAM was pulling 30W, two thirds of the CPU's power.)

This is compared to my family member's build with an i5 4690k and a Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet (which, even on the daughterboard-less Asus Z97i, only just managed to fit in contact with the top heatsink and blocking the first RAM slot) which manages much lower temperatures even at voltages above 1.3V and clock speeds of 4.5GHz and above. 4.3GHz on this system is not bad - I might see if 4.4GHz is possible at this voltage for my chip - but I had hoped for more. I suspect the AXP-100 (which unfortunately isn't available anywhere in the UK right now other than a few shady sites) with a 25mm static pressure fan fitted above it would give far better temperatures.

On the other hand, the GPU cooling is exceptional. I've removed the stock fan and put a pair of Noctua NF-F12s in there (one from the CPU cooler and one extra). They push so much air that the GPU is idling at 33C with the cooler's fans off. The top of the case actually feels like it has exhaust fans fitted to it because those Noctua fans are forcing so much air through. Load temperatures were barely above 70C with automatic fan speed enabled, and the system remained almost silent. (My fridge is more audible despite this beast being right next to me on my desk.) With higher fan speeds on both the cooler and the intakes, I'd probably have insanely low GPU temperatures, but I haven't had time to try that.

One last thing to note: I immediately knew that the Impact VII was worth the high cost and the rest of the tradeoffs when I plugged my headphones in (Sennheiser HD 558s) and started listening to my favourite tracks. The sound from this thing is beyond anything I've listened to music with to date.

I'll get some pictures up when I have chance. I warn you guys now though, the cabling is not a pretty sight...


----------



## hevnbnd

So I am starting a new build. It will look like this.

Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core
Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150
G.Skill 16GB
Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX
Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX

What is the best AIO Water cooler that will fit? I was looking at the Swiftech h220-X or the smaller H140-X

If I decide to cool with air what is the best air cooler for this case. Thanks


----------



## Haas360

NH-L12 owners,

What are your temps at? Are you having the fans push air out so that it doesnt get trapped? I am having an issue. My I7 is still hitting TJ max of 100c with this cooler. even with a shuriken on the top

Its pulling air in, but it seems like it gets trapped, should i swap it for outtake?

Ideas?


----------



## sfmountainbiker

This is very similar to the build I'm considering:

Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core
Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150
Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX
Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX

...but, with

Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler
Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0
Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" SSD

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/sfmountainbiker/saved/4LhYcf

US$1,340 at time of posting.

I'm hopeful that the low profile memory will be short enough to fit underneath the Zalman CNPS8900, but am curious if anyone has tried this configuration before. The Zalman is not a water cooler, but it looks like it performs great. As others have noted here, the Zalman might not fit well with some mini-itx mobos in the RVZ01, as it may cover the PCIe and/or memory slots. I think this configuration will work, but it would be great to get some feedback...


----------



## Alder

I am still trying to build the following. After quite a struggle with the liquid cooling parts the only thing that is missing is the GPU. I am thinking about a geforce 970 with liquid cooling but I am not sure if the Silverstone 450W 80+ Gold is enough to power everything?
I really do not want to buy another card just to find out that it doesnt work.







hope I can finish this project before the christmas break!

Here is the part list from pcpart picker:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/WcbfkL


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> NH-L12 owners,
> 
> What are your temps at? Are you having the fans push air out so that it doesnt get trapped? I am having an issue. My I7 is still hitting TJ max of 100c with this cooler. even with a shuriken on the top
> 
> Its pulling air in, but it seems like it gets trapped, should i swap it for outtake?
> 
> Ideas?


My i5 4590 never gets above 46C, with the case in vertical orientation. I'm using the NH-L12 + the stock Silverstone slim fan that came with the Raven case as intake.


----------



## Firereign

Finally got my image gallery online. Here's a link to the pictures:


http://imgur.com/yMR2O

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> NH-L12 owners,
> 
> What are your temps at? Are you having the fans push air out so that it doesnt get trapped? I am having an issue. My I7 is still hitting TJ max of 100c with this cooler. even with a shuriken on the top
> 
> Its pulling air in, but it seems like it gets trapped, should i swap it for outtake?
> 
> Ideas?


Mine is giving maximum load temperatres in the high 70s to low 80s with my 4790k at 4.4GHz 1.125V. I have the stock 92mm fan below the heatsink as far towards the heatpipes as it goes (to allow it to fit with the RAM) and no fan on top, with the slim fan fitted to the intake instead. I found temps to be worse with the fan fitted to the heatsink and no intake fan, I assume it was recycling air.

I also tried both fans as exhausts instead, it produced slightly worse temperatures so I wouldn't recommend it. Exhaust might work better if you have lower profile RAM and a motherboard without the Impact's numerous daughterboards to allow for more airflow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfmountainbiker*
> 
> This is very similar to the build I'm considering:
> 
> Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core
> Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150
> Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX
> Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX
> 
> ...but, with
> 
> Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler
> Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0
> Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" SSD
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/sfmountainbiker/saved/4LhYcf
> 
> US$1,340 at time of posting.
> 
> I'm hopeful that the low profile memory will be short enough to fit underneath the Zalman CNPS8900, but am curious if anyone has tried this configuration before. The Zalman is not a water cooler, but it looks like it performs great. As others have noted here, the Zalman might not fit well with some mini-itx mobos in the RVZ01, as it may cover the PCIe and/or memory slots. I think this configuration will work, but it would be great to get some feedback...


Yes, I put a build together with that motherboard, CPU and RAM for a family member in the summer. Unfortunately it's not good news. The cooler only fits in one orientation and still blocks the first RAM slot, even for the low profile heatspreaders. The RAM miiiiiight fit if you don't mind it being pushed to the side slightly and forced up against the other RAM. The cooler does produce awesome temperatures though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alder*
> 
> I am still trying to build the following. After quite a struggle with the liquid cooling parts the only thing that is missing is the GPU. I am thinking about a geforce 970 with liquid cooling but I am not sure if the Silverstone 450W 80+ Gold is enough to power everything?
> I really do not want to buy another card just to find out that it doesnt work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope I can finish this project before the christmas break!
> 
> Here is the part list from pcpart picker:
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/WcbfkL


450W is more than enough for that. The graphics card should pull no more than 150W and the rest of the system is unlikely to pull that much again.


----------



## sfmountainbiker

Thanks very much for the response, I appreciate the advice. Assuming I don't really need 16GB of ram, would a solution be to just put a single 8 GB stick on the slot further away from the cpu? The Zalman is on sale this month at only $22, and it's hard to walk away from that price/performance value. Also hoping that the i5 will be a bit cooler in general than an i7 would be. If not the Zalman, do you think the NH-L12 is the best option for the Asus Z97I-PLUS?


----------



## sfmountainbiker

I've boiled it down to these three builds:

Budget Console Killer: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/sfmountainbiker/saved/W6cypg

CPU Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core $189.99
CPU Cooler Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet $21.99
Motherboard Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 $101.99
Memory Corsair Vengeance 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 $58.49
Storage PNY Optima 480GB 2.5" SSD $169.99
Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB ACX 2.0 $335.66
Case Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop $94.11
Power Supply Silverstone 600W SFX12V $129.99

Total: $1,102.21

Mid priced model: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/sfmountainbiker/saved/xWY2FT

CPU Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core $219.29
CPU Cooler Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM $69.99
Motherboard Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 $149.99
Memory Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 $174.99
Storage PNY Optima 480GB 2.5" SSD $169.99
Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 $351.98
Case Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop $94.11
Power Supply Silverstone 600W SFX12V $129.99

Total: $1,360.33

Premium Build: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/sfmountainbiker/saved/JT49TW

CPU Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core $314.99
CPU Cooler Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM $69.99
Motherboard Asus MAXIMUS VII IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 $229.99
Memory Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 $209.99
Storage Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" SSD $199.99
Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB FTW ACX 2.0 $379.99
Case Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop $94.11
Power Supply Silverstone 600W SFX12V $129.99

Total: $1,629.04

I'm having a tough time justifying going from the budget model at $1100 to the premium model of $1600, which at $500 more expensive is equivalent to adding the price of a PS4 and a couple games. Would the performance/future-proofing really be worth the added cost? I'm really only using this rig for gaming.


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfmountainbiker*
> 
> Thanks very much for the response, I appreciate the advice. Assuming I don't really need 16GB of ram, would a solution be to just put a single 8 GB stick on the slot further away from the cpu? The Zalman is on sale this month at only $22, and it's hard to walk away from that price/performance value. Also hoping that the i5 will be a bit cooler in general than an i7 would be. If not the Zalman, do you think the NH-L12 is the best option for the Asus Z97I-PLUS?


It was a tight fit, but it did fit fine with a single 8GB stick in the outer slot (that's what we did in the end). I think you should be good for any height of RAM as well, but not 100% on that.

There's quite a few good options that should fit on the Z97i, the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev.B is fairly inexpensive and apparently effective (and you could fit a thicker fan on it), the Thermalright AXP-100 is also not too expensive and should fit perfectly with a 25mm thick intake fan for excellent cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfmountainbiker*
> 
> I've boiled it down to these three builds:
> 
> Budget Console Killer: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/sfmountainbiker/saved/W6cypg
> 
> CPU Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core $189.99
> CPU Cooler Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet $21.99
> Motherboard Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 $101.99
> Memory Corsair Vengeance 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 $58.49
> Storage PNY Optima 480GB 2.5" SSD $169.99
> Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB ACX 2.0 $335.66
> Case Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop $94.11
> Power Supply Silverstone 600W SFX12V $129.99
> 
> Total: $1,102.21
> 
> Mid priced model: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/sfmountainbiker/saved/xWY2FT
> 
> CPU Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core $219.29
> CPU Cooler Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM $69.99
> Motherboard Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 $149.99
> Memory Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 $174.99
> Storage PNY Optima 480GB 2.5" SSD $169.99
> Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 $351.98
> Case Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop $94.11
> Power Supply Silverstone 600W SFX12V $129.99
> 
> Total: $1,360.33
> 
> Premium Build: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/sfmountainbiker/saved/JT49TW
> 
> CPU Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core $314.99
> CPU Cooler Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM $69.99
> Motherboard Asus MAXIMUS VII IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 $229.99
> Memory Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 $209.99
> Storage Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" SSD $199.99
> Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB FTW ACX 2.0 $379.99
> Case Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop $94.11
> Power Supply Silverstone 600W SFX12V $129.99
> 
> Total: $1,629.04
> 
> I'm having a tough time justifying going from the budget model at $1100 to the premium model of $1600, which at $500 more expensive is equivalent to adding the price of a PS4 and a couple games. Would the performance/future-proofing really be worth the added cost? I'm really only using this rig for gaming.


The 'budget console killer' is hardly budget. If you're going for a 'console killer' pricetag, you'd need an AMD APU-based system or possibly an i3 with a 750Ti, and that PSU is massive overkill for such a system.

Frankly, if you're looking for price/performance, the 970 is the sweet spot for GPUs right now. Great efficiency, runs cool and quiet, and it's more than sufficient for maxing almost anything at 1080p 60fps. The 980 is only something you'd spend money on for driving high refresh rate or high resolution displays, or if you just crave the performance and have the spare cash. For 'future-proofing' it makes more sense to buy the 970 now and spending the difference on a new GPU in 2 years time rather than buying a 980 to last 4 years, for example.

Furthermore, the Corsair Dominator RAM in the 'premium' build is absolutely unneceessary. The gains over much cheaper RAM are almost non-existent, and the RAM in general makes very little difference to games if you're not on an integrated GPU. If you want premium RAM, take a look at Corsair Vengeance Pro, it's not much more expensive than 'standard' RAM at this point.

And the 4790k is overkill for gaming. The gains over a 4690k are nonexistent, particularly in a small cooling-constrained system like this where you're not going to be able to overclock the nuts off of either CPU. You only go for it if you actually need something an i7 offers that an i5 doesn't (which is nothing relevant to gaming) or if you're going for a dream build like I did.

At the end of the day, it's up to you to decide if you want to spend the extra on the premium system. I did on mine, because I wanted the very best and I had the money to spare.


----------



## sfmountainbiker

Thanks again, and yeah..."budget" was more a relative term in terms of what I was personally looking to spend (not what the average joe might consider to be a cheap console killer). I'm looking to build a high-end gaming console for as cheap as possible. I agree with you that I want a GTX 970, and have settled on the RVZ01 as my case of choice. From there, it's just filling out the build.

I chose the i5-4460 as it was the highest recommended gaming CPU on toms hardware. Also, I chose the PSU primarily because I had originally chosen the 450W, but added the Silverstone Tek Flat Flexible Short Cable Set for $30 to help with the build. Then I realized I could put in the 600W and the flat flex cables come with it for roughly the same price. I know it's overkill, but maybe you can tell me if the flat flex cables are really necessary.

In the end, I know I'm going to pick a mix and match of the three builds above but it's advice like yours that is helpful in making my decision. I'm thinking that I won't attempt to overlock in the RVZ01 since it doesn't seem like there's a good cooling solution that doesn't require a lot of modifications. Also, with regards to the ram, I think it's probably worth it to install the NH-L12 and get two cards to enable dual-channel mode though I'm still on the fence about whether or not I need 16GB.

Right now, I am leaning towards this as my final build:

CPU Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core $189.99
CPU Cooler Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM $69.99
Motherboard Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 $101.99
Memory Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 $174.99
Storage PNY Optima 480GB 2.5" SSD $169.99
Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB ACX 2.0 $335.66
Case Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop (Newegg Override) $97.98
Power Supply Silverstone 600W SFX12V $129.99

What do you think? Should I get an additional fan since I'm going to be moving some around to fit in the NH-L12?


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfmountainbiker*
> 
> Thanks again, and yeah..."budget" was more a relative term in terms of what I was personally looking to spend (not what the average joe might consider to be a cheap console killer). I'm looking to build a high-end gaming console for as cheap as possible. I agree with you that I want a GTX 970, and have settled on the RVZ01 as my case of choice. From there, it's just filling out the build.
> 
> I chose the i5-4460 as it was the highest recommended gaming CPU on toms hardware. Also, I chose the PSU primarily because I had originally chosen the 450W, but added the Silverstone Tek Flat Flexible Short Cable Set for $30 to help with the build. Then I realized I could put in the 600W and the flat flex cables come with it for roughly the same price. I know it's overkill, but maybe you can tell me if the flat flex cables are really necessary.
> 
> In the end, I know I'm going to pick a mix and match of the three builds above but it's advice like yours that is helpful in making my decision. I'm thinking that I won't attempt to overlock in the RVZ01 since it doesn't seem like there's a good cooling solution that doesn't require a lot of modifications. Also, with regards to the ram, I think it's probably worth it to install the NH-L12 and get two cards to enable dual-channel mode though I'm still on the fence about whether or not I need 16GB.
> 
> Right now, I am leaning towards this as my final build:
> 
> CPU Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core $189.99
> CPU Cooler Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM $69.99
> Motherboard Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 $101.99
> Memory Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 $174.99
> Storage PNY Optima 480GB 2.5" SSD $169.99
> Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB ACX 2.0 $335.66
> Case Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop (Newegg Override) $97.98
> Power Supply Silverstone 600W SFX12V $129.99
> 
> What do you think? Should I get an additional fan since I'm going to be moving some around to fit in the NH-L12?


I would personally spend a bit more on an i5-4690k. While the 4460 is sufficient for the vast majority of games right now (on a single graphics card at least), there are still some games that do benefit from having a lot of CPU power thrown at them, whether it's due to crappy programming or actually making good use of it. Plus, the 4690k isn't much more expensive. There isn't a huge amount of overclocking room but you should still definitely manage the low-to-mid 4GHz range at reasonable temperatures. Keep in mind that the stock voltage is often very, very conservative and many chips can run at a lower voltage, letting them run cooler even if the clock speed is much higher (as heat energy output scales with the square of the CPU's voltage). My 4790k is currently running at 4.4GHz 1.125V at reasonable temperatures and a 4690k can typically hit similar voltages and clock speeds.

We did get the short cable kit for my family member's build (this was before the 600W PSU was available), I can't remember how helpful they were to be honest with you. I know shorter cables in general help a LOT because the cable management in this case can be a big headache particularly if you stick a 3.5" drive in there, but I also can't remember how short the stock cables were with the 450W supply. Probably safer to just go with the 600W. One downside is that in my 600W PSU (it is the 1.0 revision, I don't know if there's anything more recent) the fan produces an annoying whining sound when it starts or stops. Frankly I would have preferred that they go for 24/7 operation on it.

That build in general looks fine, although I'm not entirely certain about the PNY SSD. Not only is its performance quite poor, it also only has a 1 year warranty which doesn't indicate to me that the manufacturer is particularly confident about the durability of their components. I'd go with the MX100, its performance is great and the 3 year warranty suggests that it'll be more reliable.

I would recommend getting an extra NF-F12 fan to go with the one from the CPU cooler (which won't fit on the cooler). If you stick the two NF-F12s on the graphics card intakes with their low noise adapters, you can run them at full speed 24/7, they'll be quiet, and they will keep that GPU at very low temperatures.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> Finally got my image gallery online. Here's a link to the pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/yMR2O
> 
> Mine is giving maximum load temperatres in the high 70s to low 80s with my 4790k at 4.4GHz 1.125V. I have the stock 92mm fan below the heatsink as far towards the heatpipes as it goes (to allow it to fit with the RAM) and no fan on top, with the slim fan fitted to the intake instead. I found temps to be worse with the fan fitted to the heatsink and no intake fan, I assume it was recycling air.
> 
> I also tried both fans as exhausts instead, it produced slightly worse temperatures so I wouldn't recommend it. Exhaust might work better if you have lower profile RAM and a motherboard without the Impact's numerous daughterboards to allow for more airflow.
> Yes, I put a build together with that motherboard, CPU and RAM for a family member in the summer. Unfortunately it's not good news. The cooler only fits in one orientation and still blocks the first RAM slot, even for the low profile heatspreaders. The RAM miiiiiight fit if you don't mind it being pushed to the side slightly and forced up against the other RAM. The cooler does produce awesome temperatures though.
> 450W is more than enough for that. The graphics card should pull no more than 150W and the rest of the system is unlikely to pull that much again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> My i5 4590 never gets above 46C, with the case in vertical orientation. I'm using the NH-L12 + the stock Silverstone slim fan that came with the Raven case as intake.


So it only hits,tjmax when I am doing small fft on prime95. But with max load of rendering via handbrake it only hits 75c. Hmm. I want to find a small mini fan to put above the io as an exhaust because I feel like hot air is getting trapped in between the ram, pcu, and VRMs. Or a higher pressure intake fan


----------



## sfmountainbiker

That's exactly what I was thinking. My final build is going to look like this:

CPU Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core $219.29
CPU Cooler Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet $21.99
Motherboard Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 $149.99
Memory GeIL Black Dragon 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 $145.98
Storage Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" SSD $199.99
Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 $351.98
Case Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop (Newegg Override) $97.98
Power Supply Silverstone 600W SFX12V $129.99

It's $30 more for the 4690k and $50 more for the z97i-plus, but I figure that's probably worth it in terms of future-proofing to be able to OC a bit and juice the card awhile longer. Also I just can't pass up the $22 on the Zalman. I'm going to buy a gaming memory card with no heat spreader and hope that it fits under the cooler. If it doesn't work out, I'll just go with the 8Gb for now and think about upgrading to a different cooler that fits the 16Gb later. Also, I swapped out the SSD for a 512Gb crucial that's just a bit more expensive to add a few gigs and a better brand. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> So it only hits,tjmax when I am doing small fft on prime95. But with max load of rendering via handbrake it only hits 75c. Hmm. I want to find a small mini fan to put above the io as an exhaust because I feel like hot air is getting trapped in between the ram, pcu, and VRMs. Or a higher pressure intake fan


I would never recommend using prime95 small fft to test temperatures. The load it places on the CPU is extremely unrealistic compared to anything you'd actually do that would place the CPU at 100% load. If you want to test CPU load temps, I'd instead recommend OCCT with its Large Data Set, which I've found to be more representative of a real-world 100% load situation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfmountainbiker*
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking. My final build is going to look like this:
> 
> CPU Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core $219.29
> CPU Cooler Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet $21.99
> Motherboard Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 $149.99
> Memory GeIL Black Dragon 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 $145.98
> Storage Crucial MX100 512GB 2.5" SSD $199.99
> Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 $351.98
> Case Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop (Newegg Override) $97.98
> Power Supply Silverstone 600W SFX12V $129.99
> 
> It's $30 more for the 4690k and $50 more for the z97i-plus, but I figure that's probably worth it in terms of future-proofing to be able to OC a bit and juice the card awhile longer. Also I just can't pass up the $22 on the Zalman. I'm going to buy a gaming memory card with no heat spreader and hope that it fits under the cooler. If it doesn't work out, I'll just go with the 8Gb for now and think about upgrading to a different cooler that fits the 16Gb later. Also, I swapped out the SSD for a 512Gb crucial that's just a bit more expensive to add a few gigs and a better brand. Thanks again for your advice.


Looks like a solid build. The memory might just about fit if it has no heatspreader at all on it, if I remember correctly the Corsair Vengeance LP was only problematic because of the thickness that the heatspreader added to it. But I'd keep a close eye on it and I wouldn't keep using it if the cooler bends it too much towards the other DIMM.

If you want some potent cooling on the graphics card, throw a couple of Noctua NF-F12 fans above the GPU. They're not cheap fans, but even with the low noise adapters on them, they push a ridiculous amount of air straight into the GPU cooler. I've overclocked my 980 to 1520MHz core 7500MHz memory, right up against the 124% power limit (stopping me from overclocking any further), and yet I still haven't seen a single load that will push the GPU above 70C even with the GPU cooler set to a quiet fan profile. If you don't want to spend the extra just on fans, then I wouldn't worry too much about it, even with just the single slim fan the card should have enough airflow (as is the case with my brother's build and his Asus 770) but you might not be able to overclock it to its limit and keep it in comfortable temperatures. Or, at least, not without making the GPU cooler's fans sound like a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## dn7309

I'm planning to install a H55 into the ML07 and want to know if there is enough clearance for the the corsair fan or will have to use the slim Silverstone fan. The same question also applies to the GPU area. Even with a dual slot GPU, is there enough room for the Corsair SP120?


----------



## zemega

I was wondering about sound dampener, they have not been discussed here isn't it? I'm looking at sound dampener for the intake fans. First is fan gasket and fan mounts. This links are example. Do they work for anyone? I was thinking of getting something like this or DIY since I would like to try quieten a bit my two intake fans.


----------



## ReAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dn7309*
> 
> I'm planning to install a H55 into the ML07 and want to know if there is enough clearance for the the corsair fan or will have to use the slim Silverstone fan. The same question also applies to the GPU area. Even with a dual slot GPU, is there enough room for the Corsair SP120?


Slim fan only on the cpu side mount, but there may be enough space on the gpu side if its an itx card or thinner/smaller than normal dual slot, mounting in the gpu area depends mostly on your graphics card, H55 is an effort to get no matter the position


----------



## wesbluemarine

Hi!
I'd like to build a new gaming pc with Silverstone Raven RVZ01. I'd choose an *ASUS MAXIMUS VII IMPACT* , *I5-4690K* and a *ZALMAN CNPS8900*.
My question is: does the cpu cooler fits on that motherboard?

Thanks.


----------



## DizZz

Yes but there are much better coolers in that price range.


----------



## sfmountainbiker

Than the $22 price range? Regardless, what do you suggest for that mobo?


----------



## wesbluemarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfmountainbiker*
> 
> Than the $22 price range? Regardless, what do you suggest for that mobo?


I'd like to know it too.








Another question: an I5-4690K with EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked is enough for 4K 60fps gaming?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wesbluemarine*
> 
> I'd like to know it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question: an I5-4690K with EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked is enough for 4K 60fps gaming?


not rly


----------



## wesbluemarine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> not rly


So can you recommend me a cpu-gpu combo for 4K 60Hz?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wesbluemarine*
> 
> So can you recommend me a cpu-gpu combo for 4K 60Hz?


Well, it depends on what your expectations are; 60fps minimums? ultra details? MMO's or FPS's? older games or new releases?

If you want strong performance at 4K across a wide range of new games, you'll have to go SLI or Crossfire, meaning that mITX isn't on your cards (unless you start mucking around with 295X2's or something similar)

I suppose a 4790k and a R9 295X2 would get the job done. 4690k's aren't bad, but they'll bring your minimum framerate down in some multiplayer games..


----------



## ReAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wesbluemarine*
> 
> So can you recommend me a cpu-gpu combo for 4K 60Hz?


Don't bother about 4k gaming in this case, you need min SLI 970 or the AMD equivalent, 980 doesn't quite get the job done with 4k and won't fit in either RVZ01 or ML07 properly


----------



## wesbluemarine

So... last question (maybe): What's the powerful GTX 970?


----------



## BWohlwend

In most games the 970 and 980 can power 4k at 60fps on medium settings and high settings on non-graphically intensive games like WoW. If he wants ultra settings on 4k then...well...he's SOL. Maybe the GTX 990 will be able to fit and meet the demands of ultra 4k on one piece of silicon, but that is just speculation right now. Two 980s can power 4k, so we can only hope that two of them on one card can do it. The question then is, will Maxwell's amazing power efficiency allow a a dual slot dual GPU card while staying under 1200-1500 bucks.


----------



## wesbluemarine

Thanks for your answers guys, it's my first gaming pc and i want something powerful for playing 4K, so i decided to go with a matx configuration with sli... see you in another topic


----------



## LLOYD-AF

Hello everyone,

I'm in the process of picking out some parts for an RVZ01 build but just noticed something, I know Silverstone just announced a 500w sfx psu that has a 120mm fan and I had concerns because the case has vents for a 80mm psu fan.

However I just saw this image of the case on Digital Storms website and I'm wondering if this is how the case ships now or if they have modded it.

RvZ01 120mm vent

Thanks guys.

Update :

I contacted Digital Storm who said "We just started selling this product today and do not know the answer to your question"

Well for the prices they charge you would think they knew some simple things about the products they sell.


----------



## noilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LLOYD-AF*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm in the process of picking out some parts for an RVZ01 build but just noticed something, I know Silverstone just announced a 500w sfx psu that has a 120mm fan and I had concerns because the case has vents for a 80mm psu fan.
> 
> However I just saw this image of the case on Digital Storms website and I'm wondering if this is how the case ships now or if they have modded it.
> 
> RvZ01 120mm vent
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Update :
> 
> I contacted Digital Storm who said "We just started selling this product today and do not know the answer to your question"
> 
> Well for the prices they charge you would think they knew some simple things about the products they sell.


Silverstone's RVZ01 page lists support for sfx-l... maybe they will release a refresh?


----------



## Lukinrats

Hello. I am hoping I can get some good advice/opinions. I have a z77 sandy ridge rig that I am planning to move into a smaller enclosure. I will need to replace the mobo for sure. I should be good on everything else.

I have a couple of questions before I start. Are these two cases the best current options for this type of enclosure?

Also, will I definitely need an sfx psu? I thought I saw a post in here, where someone used an atx psu

Thanks in advance. This will be my Xmas gifts, so I am ready to jump on in


----------



## OCPG

The new FTZ01 comes with the larger vent to support SFX-L, and unless Digital Storm is getting a special one off, SilverStone will probably be releasing a revision of the RVZ01 soon.


----------



## Syceo

Hi Guys, I wanted to get your opinions and suggestions on a rehash of my current pc. I'll be travelling to asia for about 8-9 months. There is no way I can go without my gaming pc for that duration. So I have decided to do a new build with this raven case. I currently have 2 x980 s in sli running with a 4770K. I intend on building in the raven with one of the 980's and then sell the rig as a single water-cooled rig.

So I have a 980 to build around.

My question is .... if money was not an option what is the highest spec build possible in this case

mobo?
cpu?
cooler? ( i also have an unused h60 that i found in a box laying around , ive heard it fits ) but am open to air solutions
ram?

I will use the money generated from the sale of my ROG swift and watercooled 980 in my sig to fund this crossover. Any suggestions would be greatly appriciated


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Hi Guys, I wanted to get your opinions and suggestions on a rehash of my current pc. I'll be travelling to asia for about 8-9 months. There is no way I can go without my gaming pc for that duration. So I have decided to do a new build with this raven case. I currently have 2 x980 s in sli running with a 4770K. I intend on building in the raven with one of the 980's and then sell the rig as a single water-cooled rig.
> 
> So I have a 980 to build around.
> 
> My question is .... if money was not an option what is the highest spec build possible in this case
> 
> mobo?
> cpu?
> cooler? ( i also have an unused h60 that i found in a box laying around , ive heard it fits ) but am open to air solutions
> ram?
> 
> I will use the money generated from the sale of my ROG swift and watercooled 980 in my sig to fund this crossover. Any suggestions would be greatly appriciated


I'd go:

*CPU:* 4790k
*MB:* ASUS MAXIMUS VII IMPACT - Hands down the best mITX motherboard.
*Cooler:* Thermolab LP53 - There really isn't a good water cooling solution for this case yet IMO. This is the best SFF air cooler around IMO.
*RAM:* 16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1866 (PC3 14900) - More expensive RAM won't really improve gaming perf.
*GPU:* ASUS STRIX 980 - IMO the best GPU around for quiet/perf ratio, NOTE: will have to have power cord zip tied to back of case because of width clearance issue.
*SSD:* Samsung 850 Pro - Best SSD around.
*HDD:* WD Red - Best noise/low power/reliability/perf ratio.
*Fans:* 3x Noctua or Noise Blocker (I like Noise Blocker because they aren't ugly like Noctua)


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> I'd go:
> 
> CPU: 4790k
> MB: ASUS MAXIMUS VII IMPACT
> Cooler: Thermolab LP53 - There really isn't a good water cooling solution for this case yet IMO. This is the best SFF air cooler around IMO.
> RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1866 (PC3 14900) - More expensive RAM won't really improve gaming perf because of looser timings.
> GPU: ASUS STRIX 980 - IMO the best GPU this time around for quiet/perf ratio, NOTE: will have to have power cord zip tied to back of case because of width clearance issue.
> Fans: 3x Noctua or Noise Blocker (I like Noise Blocker because they aren't ugly like Noctua)


cheers for the response... as mentioned before , I have a H60 spare for cooling.. what do you reckon?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> cheers for the response... as mentioned before , I have a H60 spare for cooling.. what do you reckon?


I really think water cooling in this case isn't worth the trouble, especially when traveling. Check my revised post above for a couple more additions.


----------



## Sumane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Hi Guys, I wanted to get your opinions and suggestions on a rehash of my current pc. I'll be travelling to asia for about 8-9 months. There is no way I can go without my gaming pc for that duration. So I have decided to do a new build with this raven case. I currently have 2 x980 s in sli running with a 4770K. I intend on building in the raven with one of the 980's and then sell the rig as a single water-cooled rig.
> 
> So I have a 980 to build around.
> 
> My question is .... if money was not an option what is the highest spec build possible in this case
> 
> mobo?
> cpu?
> cooler? ( i also have an unused h60 that i found in a box laying around , ive heard it fits ) but am open to air solutions
> ram?
> 
> I will use the money generated from the sale of my ROG swift and watercooled 980 in my sig to fund this crossover. Any suggestions would be greatly appriciated


Since money IS an object, why not keep your 4770k and save yourself some?

There are a couple of decent 1150 socket itx motherboards out there that would be ideal, MSI B85I for example. In terms of RAM, 2x 8gb of Kingston Hyper X packs a pretty punch for the money and is pretty low profile for 1866mhz RAM.

In terms of cooling, the h60 should fit, with a bit of jiggary pokery, but a decent low profile heatsink should do the trick. are you going to be running the cpu hot? I would imagine you wont see a huge benefit in gaming from overclocking the cpu, so if your not overclocking too hard, a decent low profile heat sink should be sufficient.

If your overclocking the GPU, get yourself a card with 2 fans, since there are 2 outlets underneath the GPU. Then move the Fan that sits above the CPU, to the open slot under the GPU, the fan that sits on your cpu heatsink should be sufficient.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> I really think water cooling in this case isn't worth the trouble, especially when traveling. Check my revised post above for a couple more additions.


its a closed loop cooler + i have it already

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumane*
> 
> Since money IS an object, why not keep your 4770k and save yourself some?
> 
> There are a couple of decent 1150 socket itx motherboards out there that would be ideal, MSI B85I for example. In terms of RAM, 2x 8gb of Kingston Hyper X packs a pretty punch for the money and is pretty low profile for 1866mhz RAM.
> 
> In terms of cooling, the h60 should fit, with a bit of jiggary pokery, but a decent low profile heatsink should do the trick. are you going to be running it hot? I would imagine you wont see a huge benefit in gaming from overclocking, so if your not overclocking too hard, a decent low profile heatsink should be sufficient.


if i sell the 4770k , the rig i want to sell will be without a cpu, so im better off buying the haswell refresh, I have a H60 thats not been used so I may as well use that rather than purchase a low profile heatsink. Doubt an overclock is worth it on the refresh so il probably leave everything on stock. I have a Ref 980 with a SC bios on it, so that should do just fine at 1080p ( i hope, stepping down from the rog 1440 is gonna hurt, but i just cant get it into my suitcase because of the base)

I hoping i can generate £1100 from the sale of the rog +rig , that should cover a new 24 in 144hz 1080p monitor + the raven components


----------



## Sumane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> its a closed loop cooler + i have it already
> if i sell the 4770k , the rig i want to sell will be without a cpu, so im better off buying the haswell refresh, I have a H60 thats not been used so I may as well use that rather than purchase a low profile heatsink. Doubt an overclock is worth it on the refresh so il probably leave everything on stock. I have a Ref 980 with a SC bios on it, so that should do just fine at 1080p ( i hope, stepping down from the rog 1440 is gonna hurt, but i just cant get it into my suitcase because of the base)
> 
> I hoping i can generate £1100 from the sale of the rog +rig , that should cover a new 24 in 144hz 1080p monitor + the raven components


That makes sense. I just wonder if you might get more for selling the components separately, and save yourself the cost of buying an new cpu...... Just something to think about, might be worth it for you though so not gonna argue.

If your not overclocking the cpu, why not just use the stock heatsink and fan? If your not using the h60, then you might aswell put it in the build, cant see a reason not to.... then again, you could sell that and i dont see why a stock cooler would not suffice without OC'ing.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumane*
> 
> That makes sense. I just wonder if you might get more for selling the components separately, and save yourself the cost of buying an new cpu...... Just something to think about, might be worth it for you though so not gonna argue.
> 
> If your not overclocking the cpu, why not just use the stock heatsink and fan? If your not using the h60, then you might aswell put it in the build, cant see a reason not to.... then again, you could sell that and i dont see why a stock cooler would not suffice without OC'ing.


hummm actually selling the parts of separately may in fact be a better solution, i totally didn't factor in the amount of money spent on the fittings alone + on my return i'll probably want to get back to a water-cooled set up ( so best to keep the shell , rads , pump, tubing and fittings ) ..... appreciate you pointing this out. I'll keep the bare bones of my rig and sell off the gpu + block, mobo , ram and rog swift , when i get back to the uk in 9 months il re-assemble


----------



## Sumane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> hummm actually selling the parts of separately may in fact be a better solution, i totally didn't factor in the amount of money spent on the fittings alone + on my return i'll probably want to get back to a water-cooled set up ( so best to keep the shell , rads , pump, tubing and fittings ) ..... appreciate you pointing this out. I'll keep the bare bones of my rig and sell off the gpu + block, mobo , ram and rog swift , when i get back to the uk in 9 months il re-assemble


No worries, hope you have fun with the raven  ill probly be doing something similar in a few months using an i5.


----------



## HammyX

Hi guy! Im New One here

I've reading this thread for a month and want to try some build with this raven (I'm sst raven fan ,I have rv01 and 02 too)

then I've seen this post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> A guy on this web site actually got a full ATX PSU in the RVZ01 @ 170mm long, so maybe a Silverstone ATX 140mm PSU could fit in here with some work.
> 
> http://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2049244
> 
> His specs:


and this blog

http://blog.patrickd.de/my-steam-box-and-workstation-build/

So i really want to build this too.

And yesterday I've got a chance the shop has the case to i take it home.

plus i've some weird matx like asrock h61m-vs3 that close to itx with additional 1 expension slot http://www.asrock.com/mb/compare.asp?SelectedModel=H61M-VS3&SelectedModel=H61MV-ITX&

I've seen that rvz-01 has a 2 piece raiser and I think it can fit with h61m-vs3

then I build this







Hardware list :

- i7 3770s

- Asrock H61M-VS3

- TeamXtreme Valcan 2133 4x2

- Asus HD7870 DC2

- WD 2.5" 250gb from my old laptop

- XFX 650core bronze full wired

a bit tight but still good

thanks to CaptainZombie to post that chinese guy mod, this chinese guy and the blog.


----------



## Firereign

I finally got sick of thinking of the crappy wiring job I did, went back and redid the wiring.

I've found that, to reduce the clutter, the front header cables can be routed behind the PSU and ziptied to the side, makes a bit less clutter immediately in front of the PSU. I then pulled apart all of the wires on the 24-pin mobo connector and the 8-pin CPU connector (so that the cables weren't all joined/stuck to each other in a flat ribbon shape), it allows for the cables to be better routed and tied down which results in a cleaner look in the end and presumably better airflow as well. I also found that the PCI-e power connector for the graphics card will fit through the little gap between the optical drive housing and the side of the case, which means less cables clustered on the corner of the motherboard.

I'm now looking for a more effective CPU cooling solution. The NH-L12 is struggling with just the slim intake fan above it, I think it's just not getting enough airflow, I'm averaging high 70s to low 80s when running OCCT on my 4790k @ 4.4GHz 1.125V. (I was hoping to run it at 4.6 but that will be too hot for my liking.) I get the feeling that a smaller CPU cooler that can fit a 25mm thick intake fan above it will cool much better. I was originally going to get the Thermalright AXP-100 for my build but it's almost impossible to find in the UK. The Thermolab LP53 seems like an interesting choice, but I have my doubts due to how small the heatsink is, and again it's impossible to find in the UK. What about the Silverstone Argon AR06? A Noctua NF-F12 fan will _just about_ fit above it, so it might perform better than the NH-L12.


----------



## TwistedAim

Spoiler: Images!















Some of the pictures are before i had the SFX psu

i5 2500K cooled by Corsair H100
Asrock Z77E-ITX
8 GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 Mhz
GTX 680 cooled by H55 mounted with nzxt bracket
Ocz Vertex 2 80 GB
WD 2 TB Drive
Silverstone SFX 450W Gold


----------



## noilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> Is it possible that they will launch the FTZ01 at this event? (found it on the Silverstone TW Facebook page)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SilverStoneHQ/photos/a.171107642901976.39770.170872166258857/885810864764980/


did this happen?


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noilly*
> 
> did this happen?


oh please , I hope so......


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> oh please , I hope so......


Quick one guys,
i have a de-lidded 4770k , it runs much cooler since i replaced the TIM. with that said, do you guys think i will be ok on air with the raven, or should i still try and get the h60 to fit. My biggest concern is getting it all in with the asus rog maximus vii impact z97 mini itx. Any suggestions guys.


----------



## LLOYD-AF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Quick one guys,
> i have a de-lidded 4770k , it runs much cooler since i replaced the TIM. with that said, do you guys think i will be ok on air with the raven, or should i still try and get the h60 to fit. My biggest concern is getting it all in with the asus rog maximus vii impact z97 mini itx. Any suggestions guys.


Does that motherboard not cause you heat issues? from what I can see the vrm heatsink is blocking the passive vents on the case, so all the hot air will just build up around the cpu?


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LLOYD-AF*
> 
> Does that motherboard not cause you heat issues? from what I can see the vrm heatsink is blocking the passive vents on the case, so all the hot air will just build up around the cpu?


havent purchased the board yet, was going to get it on monday, but now you have mentioned it, im gonna have a second thought


----------



## LLOYD-AF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> havent purchased the board yet, was going to get it on monday, but now you have mentioned it, im gonna have a second thought


Yes I was going for that board and then noticed the vrm issue, the Asus Z97-I Plus would be my next choice at the moment, good quality and most of the features you should need.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-z97i-plus-intel-z97-s-1150-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-%28x16%29-d-sub-dp-dvi-d-hdmi-mini

As for cooling, I would go with air cooling and use all fans as intake, get as much fresh air in there as you can, as for the cpu cooler there are a few options but for me i'm going with the Noctua NH-L9 I

www.scan.co.uk/products/noctua-nh-l9i-low-profile-quiet-cpu-cooler-intel-lga1150-1155-1156

Let me know what you go with and keep us updated, maybe some pics


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LLOYD-AF*
> 
> Does that motherboard not cause you heat issues? from what I can see the vrm heatsink is blocking the passive vents on the case, so all the hot air will just build up around the cpu?


looks like it will be fine


----------



## Syceo

Asus ROG Maximus VII Impact Z97 vrm heatsink looks just a tiny bit taller


----------



## LLOYD-AF

Hmmm, not too bad, if you do go for that board please let me know what temps you get on the cpu, i really want this board.


----------



## LLOYD-AF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Asus ROG Maximus VII Impact Z97 vrm heatsink looks just a tiny bit taller


Hmmm, not too bad, if you do go for that board please let me know what temps you get on the cpu, i really want this board.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LLOYD-AF*
> 
> Hmmm, not too bad, if you do go for that board please let me know what temps you get on the cpu, i really want this board.


will do mate, im also looking at the Cryorig C1 cpu cooler


----------



## BWohlwend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> will do mate, im also looking at the Cryorig C1 cpu cooler


I have been told the the Cryorig C1 doesn't quite fit in the case without the mounting being modified so that it is slightly off center. This means you get poorer cooling since the heat pipes are no longer going directly over the hottest part of the CPU.


----------



## GermanFox-PC

2014 Product Launch Event
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noilly*
> 
> did this happen?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> oh please , I hope so......


Silverstone TW posted some photos of that event on Facebook today and it wasen't what we hoped. (Pics of the event)

But I have other news: I asked the guys from the German Silverstone Team in Hamburg on FB if they knew something about the release date of the FTZ01 and they replied that it will be released in Europe during mid/end of February 2015. I think that they will release it around the world about that time too.


----------



## creed3020

You should be able to get a Cryorig C1 in without any issue. I know for a fact since my build is just that, and I've seen one other poster in this thread with images of that.

I will admit that it might not fit depending on your mobo because of socket placement of that mobo. I used an MSI Z97I Gaming motherboard and it all worked out beautifully.

I still need to post up my 92mm fan mod for internal ventilation improvements.


----------



## LLOYD-AF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> 2014 Product Launch Event
> 
> Silverstone TW posted some photos of that event on Facebook today and it wasen't what we hoped. (Pics of the event)
> 
> But I have other news: I asked the guys from the German Silverstone Team in Hamburg on FB if they knew something about the release date of the FTZ01 and they replied that it will be released in Europe during mid/end of February 2015. I think that they will release it around the world about that time too.


Do we have any leaks about specs of the case? I'm asuming it will have the 120mm vent for the new SFX-L psu but you never know what silverstone will do.

Thanks.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creed3020*
> 
> You should be able to get a Cryorig C1 in without any issue. I know for a fact since my build is just that, and I've seen one other poster in this thread with images of that.
> 
> I will admit that it might not fit depending on your mobo because of socket placement of that mobo. I used an MSI Z97I Gaming motherboard and it all worked out beautifully.
> 
> I still need to post up my 92mm fan mod for internal ventilation improvements.


what sort of temps are you getting?


----------



## noilly

http://i.imgur.com/inR9TGF.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/QJAmJcK.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/B681Yf4.jpg

sfx-l support confirmed as well for ftz01:

http://i.imgur.com/2CGutkM.jpg


----------



## creed3020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> what sort of temps are you getting?


Hey Syceo,

Sure not a problem:

Stock Intel Cooler

Idle: 25C on Cores/30C on Package/27C on SYSTIN @ CPU FAN 976RPM
After gaming 30 minutes: 64C on Cores/64C on Package/38C on SYSTIN @ 1370RPM

CYRORIG C1

Idle: 22C on Cores/27C on Package/30C on SYSTIN @ CPU FAN 734RPM
After gaming 30 minutes: 46C on Cores/47C on Package/41 on SYSTIN @ 766 RPM

Temps were taken from HWMonitor. I'm very happy with the results. Next up is to try some overclocking on my chip and see what gains can be made with a minimal bump in voltage.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creed3020*
> 
> Hey Syceo,
> 
> Sure not a problem:
> 
> Stock Intel Cooler
> 
> Idle: 25C on Cores/30C on Package/27C on SYSTIN @ CPU FAN 976RPM
> After gaming 30 minutes: 64C on Cores/64C on Package/38C on SYSTIN @ 1370RPM
> 
> CYRORIG C1
> 
> Idle: 22C on Cores/27C on Package/30C on SYSTIN @ CPU FAN 734RPM
> After gaming 30 minutes: 46C on Cores/47C on Package/41 on SYSTIN @ 766 RPM
> 
> Temps were taken from HWMonitor. I'm very happy with the results. Next up is to try some overclocking on my chip and see what gains can be made with a minimal bump in voltage.


46c at 30 mins , seems more than acceptable, next time you run a stress test would you be kind enough to post some results here and your config. ive got my eye on this build but im also looking at the fang battlebox because its easy to transport


----------



## shALKE

Hi Guys,

After finishing my system with the magnificent RVZ01, I wanted to add an AIO cooler for the CPU.
I bought the SilverStone Tundra TD03, but it doesnt fit. Anyone had any experience with it ?
MB is MSI Z97I Gaming AC

Thanks.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Hey guys looking at doing a small itx build just wondering the RVZ01 LED for the power and hdd activity are what color?

Also are they glued in if i wanted to switch them out ?


----------



## shALKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Hey guys looking at doing a small itx build just wondering the RVZ01 LED for the power and hdd activity are what color?
> 
> Also are they glued in if i wanted to switch them out ?


Both are blue. Same color.


----------



## creed3020

Which stress test would you like me to run?

The other thing to consider with the C1 is just how much quieter it is over the Intel stock cooler. At half the RPMs and a wider fan the noise is generates is just so minimal. The fans that come with the case are generally the loudest, otherwise it is my GPU fan which can ramp up quite high if needed.


----------



## Syceo

Hi Creed,

Im going for you exact config now you have confirmed the c1 fits nicely. What Ram sticks are you using?? low profile?


----------



## Syceo

I need to be able to take this Raven case as carry on luggage. There is no other case i can find aside from the fang battlebox seen here https://www.cyberpowerpc.com/LandingPages/FangBattleBox/ that covers all the bases for me. But im not happy with being forced to purchase the lowest spec because they dont sell the case on its own.


----------



## Syceo

Has anyone who owns the RVZ01 modded a carry handle onto their case??


----------



## SunnyD

Has anyone tried/succeeded in pulling off the plastic side panels on the ML07 without breaking anything and then reattaching them?

I have an internal mPCIe wireless card but I want to thread the antenna leads through the sides of the case to keep them outside of the metal chassis for better reception if possible. The wires fit through the holes in the chassis just fine and there's plenty of space between the plastic and the chassis for the actual antenna to sit, the problem is just getting it in there in the first place.


----------



## Sumane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Has anyone who owns the RVZ01 modded a carry handle onto their case??


ah man, dont do that!

If you need a handle, why not just order a custom sized laptop bag?


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumane*
> 
> ah man, dont do that!
> 
> If you need a handle, why not just order a custom sized laptop bag?


Hahahahahah , seriously im rolling on the floor at my utter stupidity....doh ofcourse ... a custom laptop bag







lol ......


----------



## Sumane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Hahahahahah , seriously im rolling on the floor at my utter stupidity....doh ofcourse ... a custom laptop bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ......


lol no worries man, sometimes why try to come up with solutions to problems which simply arent there


----------



## beaker920

Hi all, does anybody know if I could run an i5 4690k and a gtx 980 on a 450w sfx power supply in this case? With a mild over clock? Air cooled only tho. Thanks

Ian


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker920*
> 
> Hi all, does anybody know if I could run an i5 4690k and a gtx 980 on a 450w sfx power supply in this case? With a mild over clock? Air cooled only tho. Thanks
> 
> Ian


Id go with this one http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=524

just for some headroom, and apparently the fan is quieter on the 600w model.


----------



## Insomnic

Have a quick question on CPU fan configuration. I debated heavily over the heatsync due to the less than optimal cooling values of the Noctua NH-l9i in the RVZ01 case. After scrubbing this thread I found the top contenders (for air cooling) seem to be the Noctua NH-L12, Silverstone NT06 Pro, Scythe Shuriken 2 Rev. B and Thermalright AXP-100. I chose the Thermalright AXP-100 due to the ability to replace the stock 120x120x14mm fan with a 120x120x25mm static air fan (I chose the Noctua NF-F12 PWM) which I figure will provide excellent cooling while being relatively quiet.

I noticed that with the AXP-100 I have ~40mm of space between the case and heatsync (see IMG_001). Clearly stacking the case and CPU fans would not be advantageous, however I'm on the fence as to whether I should mount the CPU fan to the heatsync (see IMG_002) or the case (see IMG_003) given the extra space. With the static pressure produced by the NF-F12 I doubt it will really matter much. I've also considered using a 120x120x38mm instead, although I'm not seeing much of a difference between 25mm and 38mm fan specs. I would love some feedback from others who have the case - thanks in advance for your assistance!

*Build Specs:*


----------



## nazim777

Hello guys, I'm about making my order, could you please review it, maybe there is something wrong in my build.

-1 - *Case* : Silverstone Raven RVZ01.
-2 - *CPU* : Intel Core i5 4690K
-3 - *Cpu Cooling* : Noctua NH-L12
-4 - *Motherboard* :MSI H97M-G43 (Socket 1150, Intel H97, DDR3, SATA Revision 3.0, Micro-ATX)
-5 - *Graphic card* : MSI GeForce GTX 970 OC - 4 Go size (269 x 111 x 38 mm)
-6 - *PSU* : SilverStone SFX SX600-G 600W
-7 - *RAM* : G.Skill Value DDR3 8 Go PC12800 NT
-8 - *Hard Disk* : Toshiba DT01ACA050 - SATA III 6 Gb/s - 500 Go - 32 Mo
-9 - *Case Fans* : NF-F12 PWM x 2 (GC side)
-10 - *Optical Drive* : ????????????

Can I use any optical drive, is it possible to use that model : Samsung SH-224DB - ??
Is ther any other PSU I can use ?

Did I miss something ? cables ??

Thank you in advance.


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazim777*
> 
> Hello guys, I'm about making my order, could you please review it, maybe there is something wrong in my build.
> 
> -1 - *Case* : Silverstone Raven RVZ01.
> -2 - *CPU* : Intel Core i5 4690K
> -3 - *Cpu Cooling* : Noctua NH-L12
> -4 - *Motherboard* :MSI H97M-G43 (Socket 1150, Intel H97, DDR3, SATA Revision 3.0, Micro-ATX)
> -5 - *Graphic card* : MSI GeForce GTX 970 OC - 4 Go size (269 x 111 x 38 mm)
> -6 - *PSU* : SilverStone SFX SX600-G 600W
> -7 - *RAM* : G.Skill Value DDR3 8 Go PC12800 NT
> -8 - *Hard Disk* : Toshiba DT01ACA050 - SATA III 6 Gb/s - 500 Go - 32 Mo
> -9 - *Case Fans* : NF-F12 PWM x 2 (GC side)
> -10 - *Optical Drive* : ????????????
> 
> Can I use any optical drive, is it possible to use that model : Samsung SH-224DB - ??
> Is ther any other PSU I can use ?
> 
> Did I miss something ? cables ??
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Your MoBo is mATX and this case is normaly made only for mITX or DTX








And you have to be careful with the size of your GPU because of the power plug
You also can only use a slim slot-in ODD like the Panasonic UJ265 and with that you will need a slim sata adapter
There are other PSUs from beQuiet with 300 and 400W and other ones from Silverstone like the ST45SF-G
Just read through the pages and have a look at the builds in the gallery what parts others are using


----------



## sfmountainbiker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnic*
> 
> Have a quick question on CPU fan configuration. I debated heavily over the heatsync due to the less than optimal cooling values of the Noctua NH-l9i in the RVZ01 case. After scrubbing this thread I found the top contenders (for air cooling) seem to be the Noctua NH-L12, Silverstone NT06 Pro, Scythe Shuriken 2 Rev. B and Thermalright AXP-100. I chose the Thermalright AXP-100 due to the ability to replace the stock 120x120x14mm fan with a 120x120x25mm static air fan (I chose the Noctua NF-F12 PWM) which I figure will provide excellent cooling while being relatively quiet.
> 
> I noticed that with the AXP-100 I have ~40mm of space between the case and heatsync (see IMG_001). Clearly stacking the case and CPU fans would not be advantageous, however I'm on the fence as to whether I should mount the CPU fan to the heatsync (see IMG_002) or the case (see IMG_003) given the extra space. With the static pressure produced by the NF-F12 I doubt it will really matter much. I've also considered using a 120x120x38mm instead, although I'm not seeing much of a difference between 25mm and 38mm fan specs. I would love some feedback from others who have the case - thanks in advance for your assistance!
> 
> *Build Specs:*


I really have no idea, but it would seem to me that mounting it on the case would actually be better in this situation to improve the pressure/amount of cool air that is flowing into the case. Placing the fan on the heatsink has the advantage of more direct airflow contact with the heatsink, but you would be drawing in more air from inside the case, which would presumably be hot. Like you said, the Noctua might be strong enough to keep the pressure and fresh airflow up on its own, so it might be worth testing both arrangements and see what works best. I'd be interested to hear from others or if you do experiment with this, as I'm looking at at RVZ01 build with the same board.


----------



## creed3020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> Hi Creed,
> 
> Im going for you exact config now you have confirmed the c1 fits nicely. What Ram sticks are you using?? low profile?


I am using some Muskin memory, Blackline, which has the Frostbyte heatsink which is fairly low profile. I had about 4-6 mm of clearance but I wouldn't recommend going with anything that has a high heat spreader.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunnyD*
> 
> Has anyone tried/succeeded in pulling off the plastic side panels on the ML07 without breaking anything and then reattaching them?
> 
> I have an internal mPCIe wireless card but I want to thread the antenna leads through the sides of the case to keep them outside of the metal chassis for better reception if possible. The wires fit through the holes in the chassis just fine and there's plenty of space between the plastic and the chassis for the actual antenna to sit, the problem is just getting it in there in the first place.


I was able to get the plastic top part off and back on without issue on the RVZ01, not sure if the ends are different on the ML07. I originally was going to put my LED strip light in that area put it was too thick to put in that area and get the sides back on in the way I wanted the strip installed. There are clips you can push on to get the plastic end panels off.


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnic*
> 
> Have a quick question on CPU fan configuration. I debated heavily over the heatsync due to the less than optimal cooling values of the Noctua NH-l9i in the RVZ01 case. After scrubbing this thread I found the top contenders (for air cooling) seem to be the Noctua NH-L12, Silverstone NT06 Pro, Scythe Shuriken 2 Rev. B and Thermalright AXP-100. I chose the Thermalright AXP-100 due to the ability to replace the stock 120x120x14mm fan with a 120x120x25mm static air fan (I chose the Noctua NF-F12 PWM) which I figure will provide excellent cooling while being relatively quiet.
> 
> I noticed that with the AXP-100 I have ~40mm of space between the case and heatsync (see IMG_001). Clearly stacking the case and CPU fans would not be advantageous, however I'm on the fence as to whether I should mount the CPU fan to the heatsync (see IMG_002) or the case (see IMG_003) given the extra space. With the static pressure produced by the NF-F12 I doubt it will really matter much. I've also considered using a 120x120x38mm instead, although I'm not seeing much of a difference between 25mm and 38mm fan specs. I would love some feedback from others who have the case - thanks in advance for your assistance!


For the gap, you can always make some sort of fitting for it. Like the example below, except his gap is way smaller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*


----------



## Insomnic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemega*
> 
> For the gap, you can always make some sort of fitting for it. Like the example below, except his gap is way smaller.


Thought about fabing a cowl, although a turn-key solution like the Silverstone NT-06Pro, Noctua NH-L12 or Cryorig C1 that actually fill up all the space is tempting. I was avoiding these as the slim fans tend to be faster (and louder) to make up for the smaller blade size. Are people seeing reasonable temps with these?

The NH-L12 seem great on paper due to having both the slim case fan on top and the 92mm fan on the bottom versus the single fan setup of the other two.


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnic*
> 
> Have a quick question on CPU fan configuration. I debated heavily over the heatsync due to the less than optimal cooling values of the Noctua NH-l9i in the RVZ01 case. After scrubbing this thread I found the top contenders (for air cooling) seem to be the Noctua NH-L12, Silverstone NT06 Pro, Scythe Shuriken 2 Rev. B and Thermalright AXP-100. I chose the Thermalright AXP-100 due to the ability to replace the stock 120x120x14mm fan with a 120x120x25mm static air fan (I chose the Noctua NF-F12 PWM) which I figure will provide excellent cooling while being relatively quiet.
> 
> I noticed that with the AXP-100 I have ~40mm of space between the case and heatsync (see IMG_001). Clearly stacking the case and CPU fans would not be advantageous, however I'm on the fence as to whether I should mount the CPU fan to the heatsync (see IMG_002) or the case (see IMG_003) given the extra space. With the static pressure produced by the NF-F12 I doubt it will really matter much. I've also considered using a 120x120x38mm instead, although I'm not seeing much of a difference between 25mm and 38mm fan specs. I would love some feedback from others who have the case - thanks in advance for your assistance!
> 
> *Build Specs:*


I have one NF-F12 above the AXP-100 and keeps my 4790k pretty cool. Fans are just a couple of millimeters apart but it works fine. This case needs a case fan pushing air in, I tried without it and mounting a bigger fan on the AXP but temperatures were much higher.


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnic*
> 
> Thought about fabing a cowl, although a turn-key solution like the Silverstone NT-06Pro, Noctua NH-L12 or Cryorig C1 that actually fill up all the space is tempting. I was avoiding these as the slim fans tend to be faster (and louder) to make up for the smaller blade size. Are people seeing reasonable temps with these?
> 
> The NH-L12 seem great on paper due to having both the slim case fan on top and the 92mm fan on the bottom versus the single fan setup of the other two.


I used Scythe Big Shuriken 2 RevB with its stock and add Prolimatech USV-14 as case fan. It fits nicely with 10 mm gap between two fans.

IMHO, that 10mm gap allows Prolimatech 140mm fan to blow other part of the board as well.


----------



## Insomnic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> I used Scythe Big Shuriken 2 RevB with its stock and add Prolimatech USV-14 as case fan. It fits nicely with 10 mm gap between two fans.
> 
> IMHO, that 10mm gap allows Prolimatech 140mm fan to blow other part of the board as well.


After looking at cooler specs again, it appears the Big Shuriken is the same height as the AX-100 (58mm). I suppose I can forego using the NF-F12 for the slim TR-TY100 that came with the AX-100 (see photo) along with the stock case fan, leaving a ~10mm gap. It seems like two slim fans would produce considerably more noise, so I picked up a NH-L12 and NT-06PRO to play around with.

Did you find a benefit in replacing the stock case fan with the Prolimatech?


----------



## nazim777

Hello,
What are the space and mounting constraints for a gammer GPU fo RVZ01 ?
From what I learnt
Lenght < 330mm
Width ????????
Height ???????
Are there other limitations regarding power plugs, wirings.... ?

Is it suitable to have a MINI ITX card ?
GIGABYTE GTX970 GV-N970IXOC-4GD fit into the case + lowprofile fan
the seize is L/W/H ; 183/129/43mm ?

Is there a recommended GPU Nvidia GTX 970 for RVZ01 case ?


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnic*
> 
> After looking at cooler specs again, it appears the Big Shuriken is the same height as the AX-100 (58mm). I suppose I can forego using the NF-F12 for the slim TR-TY100 that came with the AX-100 (see photo) along with the stock case fan, leaving a ~10mm gap. It seems like two slim fans would produce considerably more noise, so I picked up a NH-L12 and NT-06PRO to play around with.
> 
> Did you find a benefit in replacing the stock case fan with the Prolimatech?


I actually plan to move stock case fan to GPU side from the beginning. Both stock fan are not PWM which I connected via splitter supplied with the case since there is no benefit in cooling each one separately. Now that I got one fan header left on Asus z97-i plus, I tried to find additional slim case fan because the CPU fan is not so close to the case grill and it might ends up drawing hot air ventilating inside the case instead. (especially in horizontal placement)
This 140 mm prolimatech require 120mm mount so I think it is the largest one I can fit into this case. Prolimatech default setting does produce more noise compare to Silverstone stock one but after some tuning in Asus software, I can't hardly hear anything.


----------



## Grey728

Just thought I'd follow up on my water cooling project. I it was my first custom water cooling project and it was an expensive pain in the ass, but this is my hobby so for me, I guess it was worth it. I still have to add another radiator to the side panel and I have quick disconnects there just in case but for now it meets my temp and silence needs. It's not whisper silent yet as I have to still replace the stock silverstone fans.. The Noctua fans NF-F12s, Silverstone 20mm thick PWM fans didn't fit... Anyways.. here are my pics.


----------



## the 1

I just purchased the Raijintek Pallas for the ML07 case, but now I'm wondering if it will actually fit. Any ideas?


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnic*
> 
> Have a quick question on CPU fan configuration. I debated heavily over the heatsync due to the less than optimal cooling values of the Noctua NH-l9i in the RVZ01 case. After scrubbing this thread I found the top contenders (for air cooling) seem to be the Noctua NH-L12, Silverstone NT06 Pro, Scythe Shuriken 2 Rev. B and Thermalright AXP-100. I chose the Thermalright AXP-100 due to the ability to replace the stock 120x120x14mm fan with a 120x120x25mm static air fan (I chose the Noctua NF-F12 PWM) which I figure will provide excellent cooling while being relatively quiet.
> 
> I noticed that with the AXP-100 I have ~40mm of space between the case and heatsync (see IMG_001). Clearly stacking the case and CPU fans would not be advantageous, however I'm on the fence as to whether I should mount the CPU fan to the heatsync (see IMG_002) or the case (see IMG_003) given the extra space. With the static pressure produced by the NF-F12 I doubt it will really matter much. I've also considered using a 120x120x38mm instead, although I'm not seeing much of a difference between 25mm and 38mm fan specs. I would love some feedback from others who have the case - thanks in advance for your assistance!
> 
> *Build Specs:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


IMHO Option # 2 with airduct or Option # 3(Preferred as you have high SP fan)
Option # 1 makes no sense, air channels are completely messed up due to both fans working with no gap whatsoever in-between.

Note: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B has also the ability to use 120*25mm fan - I use it with 140mm one(TY-140 -which has 120mm mounting holes)


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LLOYD-AF*
> 
> Hmmm, not too bad, if you do go for that board please let me know what temps you get on the cpu, i really want this board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> will do mate, im also looking at the Cryorig C1 cpu cooler


CPU should not be an issue as Intel has high max temperature. However CPU VRM will be toasty - IMHO this is not an option for such tight space - it blocks natural hot air convection path - through the roof of the case...
I've seen tests done on similar board with reduced airflow and under long term CPU heavy load it was not the temps I wanted to have in my PC. With CPU overclock and low ventilation - temperatures on VRM were unacceptable. Probably at stock it should be fine.

Pls let us know


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Just thought I'd follow up on my water cooling project. I it was my first custom water cooling project and it was an expensive pain in the ass, but this is my hobby so for me, I guess it was worth it. I still have to add another radiator to the side panel and I have quick disconnects there just in case but for now it meets my temp and silence needs. It's not whisper silent yet as I have to still replace the stock silverstone fans.. The Noctua fans NF-F12s, Silverstone 20mm thick PWM fans didn't fit... Anyways.. here are my pics.


this is impressive ! You need to have a great patience to fit all that in the case xD
I see no love air for the GPU VRMs - are they doing ok in terms of temperatures under load ?


----------



## Sumane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Just thought I'd follow up on my water cooling project. I it was my first custom water cooling project and it was an expensive pain in the ass, but this is my hobby so for me, I guess it was worth it. I still have to add another radiator to the side panel and I have quick disconnects there just in case but for now it meets my temp and silence needs. It's not whisper silent yet as I have to still replace the stock silverstone fans.. The Noctua fans NF-F12s, Silverstone 20mm thick PWM fans didn't fit... Anyways.. here are my pics.


thats insanely impressive... well done.


----------



## the 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Note: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B has also the ability to use 120*25mm fan - I use it with 140mm one(TY-140 -which has 120mm mounting holes)


Did you compare the difference in temps between the stock fan and the TY-140? I'm thinking of getting the same cooler but with a Phanteks PH-F140HP fan.


----------



## Rich Boy

*Doubt:*
With which fan for intake use, i get less temperature in the case *ML07* with *Fan Filter FF123B* in the GPU and CPU same to this photo:



*Fans:*

Noctua NF-S12A PWM *|* 




Noctua NF-F12 PWM *|* 




Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 IP52 PWM *|* 





*Information by Noctua:*

Which Noctua 120mm fan is right for me?
Noctua product lines
Noctua industrialPPC (Protected Performance Cooling) *|*


----------



## Vendari

If you're going to use filters, fans with more static pressure are slightly better than those without. In your case the NF-F12 would be your best option although it might be slightly noisier.
I use Cooler Master Blademaster fans for my RVZ01.


----------



## Sader0

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rich Boy*
> 
> *Doubt:*
> With which fan for intake use, i get less temperature in the case *ML07* with *Fan Filter FF123B* in the GPU and CPU same to this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fans:*
> 
> Noctua NF-S12A PWM *|*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noctua NF-F12 PWM *|*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 IP52 PWM *|*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Information by Noctua:*
> 
> Which Noctua 120mm fan is right for me?
> Noctua product lines
> Noctua industrialPPC (Protected Performance Cooling) *|*






Personally I would get the newest Noctua I I were you - low starting speed, high top speed, latest bearing technology....

1. Noctua Industrial
2. NF-F 12 PWM

Note: my personal notes with Dust filters from Silverstone (I have RVZ01B with stock supplied filters) is that they can INCREASE overall temperatures from 3 to 9 Degrees Celsius for the components in the case. I.E. without Fan filters I was getting lower temperatures, but more dust obviously 

I would also note:
- Corsair SP fans(there are PWM, Quiet, Performance Editions)
- Noiseblocker Fans (eLoop B Series)


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the 1*
> 
> Did you compare the difference in temps between the stock fan and the TY-140? I'm thinking of getting the same cooler but with a Phanteks PH-F140HP fan.


Sorry - did not do that - I just tested the out of the case setup with Scythe default fan and it was pretty quiet on low to medium speeds. After I immediately installed TY-140 Fan.
Basically I believe that TY-140 at 1200 rpm(14 cm fan) would be more/less equal for Scythe fan @ 2000 rpm(12 cm slim fan) in terms of cooling performance, although not noise.

Note: I like TY-140 @ 500-600 RPM - I'm a silence freak


----------



## DeviceP0tat0

I'm interested in a build with the RVZ01, posted on this thread but it seems to have gotten buried, unanswered.

Planning on using an Asus Maximus VII Impact motherboard with a Raijintek Pallas CPU cooler.
The cooler height is 68mm.

Also, Gigabyte 980 GAMING GPU. 12.28" x 5.07" x 1.69" (312mm x 129mm x 43mm)
The SF45-G PSU I have only has one 8+6 pin breakout cable (not 8+8), do you plug into the other 8-pin accessory outlet?

Will Noctua fans fit above the CPU and GPU?


----------



## teknozx

Hello. Recently built a new computer.

Raven RZV01
Silverstone SFX 450W
ASrock Z97E-ITX/ac
i7 4790K
G.Skill 2x8GB DDR3 2400
EVGA FTW 970
850 Pro
Zalman Extreme Quiet
Windows 7 SP-1

Computer has been up and running fine for 2 weeks.

Wake up, try to to use the computer, it power on, the fans spin up and the powers down. Powers on, fans spin up, powers down. Keeps repeating in a loop. No idea what is going on. I've never seen anything like this. Reseated RAM, GPU, power cables. Jiggled everything back in.

Anybody have any similar problems?

EDIT : Nvm, I took apart everything down to the last screw and put it back together...seemed to have done the trick.

My best guess is maybe somehow a cable or something came loose somewhere that I missed. This case is so small and not too much room, have to be careful and make sure everything is plugged in properly and firmly.


----------



## GermanFox-PC

I built my Raven today and the specs are:

-Intel Core i7-4790
-Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5
-Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
-Crucial 16GB Kit
-Samsung SSD 850 PRO 512GB
-Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
-Silverstone SX600-G
-and of course Silverstone Raven Z RVZ01

Going to buy an ODD the next few days...
I will post pics and videos (for now only german ones).


----------



## vr4racer

Who else has disabled the hhd activity light? I have my raven in the bedroom and every night it felt like i was in a disco.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Hey guys, just got my RVZ01 build up and running, don't have any pics yet, will probably put on a separate build log.

Specs:
RVZ01+SFX 600w
i7 4790k cooled by Corsair H75
Asus Z97I-plus
Gskill Tridentx 2x4GB 2400MHz
EVGA GTX 670 FTW


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my RVZ01 build up and running, don't have any pics yet, will probably put on a separate build log.
> 
> Specs:
> RVZ01+SFX 600w
> i7 4790k cooled by Corsair H75
> Asus Z97I-plus
> Gskill Tridentx 2x4GB 2400MHz
> EVGA GTX 670 FTW


hows the cooling with the H75?


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> hows the cooling with the H75?


It's nothing fantastic, but at 4.4GHz 1.19v it keeps the temps under 95c with OCCT AVX compatible. It doesn't go over 70 without AVX Linpack so I guess it's fine. I have it running at stock ATM, but I'll probably push the volts to around 1.22-1.25v and see where the clocks go, there is no way it will be stressed the same as with the AVX compatible Linpack in real life scenarios, even when streaming/rendering, and if it does I'll have to turn down the speeds a bit.

I might get a bigger cooler and do some testing outside the case (or just try the h75 with the original fans, I'm using the slim case fan ATM...) just to see how far the chip goes, but it doesn't really seem like anything expectional, I was testing in BIOS and it doesn't like 4.6 at 1.2v

CAREFUL! The AIO water coolers might not fit with motherboards that have riser cards!!! I chose the Plus for both price and the aforementioned issue. Also, it has a good enough VRM and featureset to the point where IMO the Impact gives really no benefit.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Just thought I'd follow up on my water cooling project. I it was my first custom water cooling project and it was an expensive pain in the ass, but this is my hobby so for me, I guess it was worth it. I still have to add another radiator to the side panel and I have quick disconnects there just in case but for now it meets my temp and silence needs. It's not whisper silent yet as I have to still replace the stock silverstone fans.. The Noctua fans NF-F12s, Silverstone 20mm thick PWM fans didn't fit... Anyways.. here are my pics.


Damn you beat me to it







(jk I've seen images of a couple of other ones around the webs)

I'm considering taking mine down the same route, although it might be a bit different with the motherboard as I will have to use a standard CPU water block, and I have doubts about that side panel rad (above the CPU) fitting with a waterblock... I'm still waiting for new GPUs to come out anyway and I don't really have the money to start yet. BTW, where did u get the res?

srry for double post >.>


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> It's nothing fantastic, but at 4.4GHz 1.19v it keeps the temps under 95c with OCCT AVX compatible. It doesn't go over 70 without AVX Linpack so I guess it's fine. I have it running at stock ATM, but I'll probably push the volts to around 1.22-1.25v and see where the clocks go, there is no way it will be stressed the same as with the AVX compatible Linpack in real life scenarios, even when streaming/rendering, and if it does I'll have to turn down the speeds a bit.
> 
> I might get a bigger cooler and do some testing outside the case (or just try the h75 with the original fans, I'm using the slim case fan ATM...) just to see how far the chip goes, but it doesn't really seem like anything expectional, I was testing in BIOS and it doesn't like 4.6 at 1.2v
> 
> CAREFUL! The AIO water coolers might not fit with motherboards that have riser cards!!! I chose the Plus for both price and the aforementioned issue. Also, it has a good enough VRM and featureset to the point where IMO the Impact gives really no benefit.


I was thinking about doing a custom loop. My only concern is taking it on a plane ( with the no fluids restriction ). Not sure if I can get distilled water in Thailand when I arrive there. i would simply just swap out components from my current rig . My rig is watercooled as it is, but not sure how a 240 rad would do considering it would be cooling the gtx 980 too.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> I was thinking about doing a custom loop. My only concern is taking it on a plane ( with the no fluids restriction ). Not sure if I can get distilled water in Thailand when I arrive there. i would simply just swap out components from my current rig . My rig is watercooled as it is, but not sure how a 240 rad would do considering it would be cooling the gtx 980 too.


I don't think they will care if you have the water in the loop. Although if you were to transport it a lot I would really tell you to stay away from water cooling, as repeated vibrations and bumping will inevitable cause leaks.

I think you could cool both the CPU and GPU on a 240mm rad. As I have it running, 120w comes out fine from the H75, which is far from the highest performance of radiator/pump/tubing combinations. I would personally still suggest throwing in the extra 120mm CPU side radiator in though if you do go for a custom loop, will really cut down on the fan requirements/noise.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> I don't think they will care if you have the water in the loop. Although if you were to transport it a lot I would really tell you to stay away from water cooling, as repeated vibrations and bumping will inevitable cause leaks.
> 
> I think you could cool both the CPU and GPU on a 240mm rad. As I have it running, 120w comes out fine from the H75, which is far from the highest performance of radiator/pump/tubing combinations. I would personally still suggest throwing in the extra 120mm CPU side radiator in though if you do go for a custom loop, will really cut down on the fan requirements/noise.


do you mean having the 120 rad + fan pulling air into the case and then exhausting through the 240 rad + fan? If so no sure about pulling hot air through the 120 , through the case and then through the 240 before exhausting, will have to think about that configuration


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> this is impressive ! You need to have a great patience to fit all that in the case xD
> I see no love air for the GPU VRMs - are they doing ok in terms of temperatures under load ?


Thanks! I had been planning this project for several months and I still haven't gotten it all right. Where is the VRM and how should I measure them? I'm using a slightly modified heatspreader that came from EVGA and I'm assuming that's good enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumane*
> 
> thats insanely impressive... well done.


Thanks =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> Damn you beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (jk I've seen images of a couple of other ones around the webs)
> 
> I'm considering taking mine down the same route, although it might be a bit different with the motherboard as I will have to use a standard CPU water block, and I have doubts about that side panel rad (above the CPU) fitting with a waterblock... I'm still waiting for new GPUs to come out anyway and I don't really have the money to start yet. BTW, where did u get the res?
> 
> srry for double post >.>


I have a 120 rad paired with 15mm thick fans and it's still a tough fit. Both radiators are made by Alphacool 30mm thick that I purchased them from FrozenCPU.

I've been running my rig for the past week and love how quiet and cool almost everything is but I will be taking it apart shortly after this post. I think I botched my CPU waterblock install. My CPU can jump from 30-60C in a matter of seconds and doesn't fare well when running Prime 95. It's actually performing worse than air cooling at this time. This isn't an issue while gaming and goes no higher than 60C. But still.. I expect better performance than this..

In contrast, the GPU waterblock is running a cool 28C in idle and only gradually rises to no higher than 55C under Unigene Heaven. I can run this all day long and it won't budge. I would have expected the CPU at with a TDP of 95W to perform much better than my water cooled GPU with a TDP of 275W.


----------



## Syceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Thanks! I had been planning this project for several months and I still haven't gotten it all right. Where is the VRM and how should I measure them? I'm using a slightly modified heatspreader that came from EVGA and I'm assuming that's good enough.
> Thanks =)
> I have a 120 rad paired with 15mm thick fans and it's still a tough fit. Both radiators are made by Alphacool 30mm thick that I purchased them from FrozenCPU.
> 
> I've been running my rig for the past week and love how quiet and cool almost everything is but I will be taking it apart shortly after this post. I think I botched my CPU waterblock install. My CPU can jump from 30-60C in a matter of seconds and doesn't fare well when running Prime 95. It's actually performing worse than air cooling at this time. This isn't an issue while gaming and goes no higher than 60C. But still.. I expect better performance than this..
> 
> In contrast, the GPU waterblock is running a cool 28C in idle and only gradually rises to no higher than 55C under Unigene Heaven. I can run this all day long and it won't budge. I would have expected the CPU at with a TDP of 95W to perform much better than my water cooled GPU with a TDP of 275W.


so have you got a single 120 + a 240 rad + 15mm fans in your set up?


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> In contrast, the GPU waterblock is running a cool 28C in idle and only gradually rises to no higher than 55C under Unigene Heaven. I can run this all day long and it won't budge. I would have expected the CPU at with a TDP of 95W to perform much better than my water cooled GPU with a TDP of 275W.


That's direct contact for you







throw away the IHS is what intel should do for k and x series CPUs...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> do you mean having the 120 rad + fan pulling air into the case and then exhausting through the 240 rad + fan? If so no sure about pulling hot air through the 120 , through the case and then through the 240 before exhausting, will have to think about that configuration


All as intakes. The ventialtion holes along the top and bottom (and back) are more than enough to get the heat out. That was how the case was intended to be used.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> That's direct contact for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> throw away the IHS is what intel should do for k and x series CPUs...


But I'm using an old Sandy Bridge CPU which I think the IHS were soldered on at the time. I thought the IHS was only an issue with Ivy and some haswell?


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> But I'm using an old Sandy Bridge CPU which I think the IHS were soldered on at the time. I thought the IHS was only an issue with Ivy and some haswell?


Even with soldered IHS, the overall thermal conductivity from gate to waterblock is far lower than with direct contact. Other factors such as gate depth (chip thickness) could have an effect, but I am pretty sure those are less than the differences between IHS and no IHS.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syceo*
> 
> so have you got a single 120 + a 240 rad + 15mm fans in your set up?


At the moment, only the 240 is setup and it appears to be enough to cool both CPU and GPU. I have connected the 120 into the loop via quick disconnects but there wasn't much improvement to justify the difficulty of getting it in. I'll try again later after I reseat the cpu waterblock.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> Even with soldered IHS, the overall thermal conductivity from gate to waterblock is far lower than with direct contact. Other factors such as gate depth (chip thickness) could have an effect, but I am pretty sure those are less than the differences between IHS and no IHS.


This doesn't explain how I get improved performance using air cooling. With air cooling my cpu temp does jump by 20 degrees from 40 to 60C under heavy load it doesn't get much higher. I can't say the same for my water cooling.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> This doesn't explain how I get improved performance using air cooling. With air cooling my cpu temp does jump by 20 degrees from 40 to 60C under heavy load it doesn't get much higher. I can't say the same for my water cooling.


Sorry I was talking about the discrepancy of the CPU vs GPU temps


----------



## Firereign

So I want to go for better CPU temperatures in my case, and I've got a plan on how to do it. Before I go and spend the money on these parts, I wanted to see what you guys think first.

I want to fit a closed loop liquid cooler - specifically the Corsair H55 because of its low profile pump/block - but it won't fit with the 25mm thick fan installed. The slim case fan won't provide enough airflow or static pressure on its own to cool worth a damn. However, I _will_ be able to fit a slim 92mm fan (e.g. Noctua NF-A9x14) below the radiator. (A 120mm below the radiator won't fit with the RAM and VRM.) I'm not sure how I'd mount the 92mm fan - maybe just attach it with zipties or sticky pads?

So that's my plan - a Corsair H55 with the slim 120mm case fan and a Noctua NF-A9x14 fan (92x14mm) working in push-pull. I'm hoping this will provide comparable temperatures to the stock fan, perhaps even better because there are two fans working in push-pull. It probably won't net me much of a temperature gain but I'm hoping it will let me push to 4.6GHz, maybe even 4.7GHz, plus I'd feel better moving my case around without a huge heatsink weighing down on the CPU, I don't have to worry about the risk of that breaking off and killing the system.

What do you guys think of that idea? Would it work?

As an aside, whether I stick to air cooling or swap to the closed loop liquid cooler, I'm also considering sticking a pair of Noctua 40mm fans above the rear I/O to provide a bit more exhaust out of the rear of the case. Because the airflow is mostly blocked on 3 sides in the CPU socket area (by the VRM, RAM and sound card on the Impact VII) I think giving the air a bit of assistance in exhausting out the back might improve temperatures.


----------



## Vendari

I think Akasa has slim fans... Xigmatek too


----------



## Vendari

I think Akasa has slim fans... Xigmatek too







EDIT: 12cm fans that is


----------



## ReAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> So I want to go for better CPU temperatures in my case, and I've got a plan on how to do it. Before I go and spend the money on these parts, I wanted to see what you guys think first.
> 
> I want to fit a closed loop liquid cooler - specifically the Corsair H55 because of its low profile pump/block - but it won't fit with the 25mm thick fan installed. The slim case fan won't provide enough airflow or static pressure on its own to cool worth a damn. However, I _will_ be able to fit a slim 92mm fan (e.g. Noctua NF-A9x14) below the radiator. (A 120mm below the radiator won't fit with the RAM and VRM.) I'm not sure how I'd mount the 92mm fan - maybe just attach it with zipties or sticky pads?
> 
> So that's my plan - a Corsair H55 with the slim 120mm case fan and a Noctua NF-A9x14 fan (92x14mm) working in push-pull. I'm hoping this will provide comparable temperatures to the stock fan, perhaps even better because there are two fans working in push-pull. It probably won't net me much of a temperature gain but I'm hoping it will let me push to 4.6GHz, maybe even 4.7GHz, plus I'd feel better moving my case around without a huge heatsink weighing down on the CPU, I don't have to worry about the risk of that breaking off and killing the system.
> 
> What do you guys think of that idea? Would it work?
> 
> As an aside, whether I stick to air cooling or swap to the closed loop liquid cooler, I'm also considering sticking a pair of Noctua 40mm fans above the rear I/O to provide a bit more exhaust out of the rear of the case. Because the airflow is mostly blocked on 3 sides in the CPU socket area (by the VRM, RAM and sound card on the Impact VII) I think giving the air a bit of assistance in exhausting out the back might improve temperatures.


Good luck bending those H55 hoses, even with a 12cm fan, there is barely any space under the radiator and above the cpu mount. Maybe you could stick the fan on top of the radiator circular block


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReAvenger*
> 
> Good luck bending those H55 hoses, even with a 12cm fan, there is barely any space under the radiator and above the cpu mount. Maybe you could stick the fan on top of the radiator circular block


I've seen plenty of images of people getting it to fit in, so while hard, it will definitely fit.

But my original fan is going to be too fiddly. With a 12cm fan pushing above the radiator, that lowers the rad even more which will make installation even more of a pain in the arse. It might work the best in terms of cooling that's completely enclosed in the case, but I'd be making it even harder for myself.

Alternative number 1 is to bodge in a 120x25mm fan below the radiator attached to the side panel. There is room for the full 120x25mm fan to fit in, but it will have to be offset as the case's current mounting point is above the RAM and in my infinite wisdom I bought 44mm tall modules. This should cool fairly well with no externally attached fan but I have no idea how I'd manage to route the hoses.

Alternative number 2 is to mount the radiator to the side panel, mount a 120x25mm fan externally, and stick on a 92x25mm fan below it. This should still give enough room for the tubes and will provide much better airflow than my original plan.

Alternative number 3 is to consider a custom loop cooling both CPU and GPU. I have no problem giving this a go - in fact, I'd love to - but my biggest concern by far is travelling with the custom loop installed. I will be transporting the computer in a suitcase (well padded, of course) with other items several times a year, and I'm worried that wheeling that suitcase over rough ground will shake the fittings loose and spray coolant all over my components. Could any liquid cooling enthusiasts weigh in on whether this is something to worry about?

Alternative number 4 is just to stick to my current air cooler (Noctua NH-L12) and get a 120x20mm fan to replace the current intake fan.

Not sure which route to go down right now.


----------



## fight4rave

Hello!

I'm close to push the button to send the order but I'm still debating with myself whether this build is worth 1.327€..

*APU:* Silverstone SFX Series SX600-G
*GPU:* Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5
*MoBo:* Asus Z97I-PLUS
*Ram:* Kingston Technology FURY Black 8GB 1866MHz DDR3 (1x Dimm)
*CPU:* Intel i5-4690K
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L12
*SSD:* Samsung 500GB 840 Evo
*Case Fan(s):* 2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM (I plan to mount them on GPU side)

Any feedback?

the plan is to place it underneath the TV to do some couch-gaming at 1080p. there should be enough juice to..

Thanks for making me ordering it







(... and of course for all the stuff I learnt reading this thread!)

Cheers,
Alessandro


----------



## arg0n

@fight4rave: you really think about overclocking? what about prince difference about other h97/cheap mobo and a 4460 would be near the same performance if you dont plain overclocking it.


----------



## sfmountainbiker

After a lot of customizing the perfect build on PCPartPicker, I was about ready to pull the trigger on my new Raven rig. On a whim, I decided to check out the major custom PC builders (Origin, Falcon, DigitalStorm, etc.) to see if they had any new slim designs that would match what I'm looking for. Lo and behold, DigitalStorm's new Eclipse Level 4 has nearly everything I'm looking for and even more surprising at a competitive price. At $1,300, it's ~$140 less than the components I planned to purchase and only ~$130 more than a similarly spec'd rig on PCPartPicker. To me, the $130 mark-up is well worth it considering they will build, test and overclock the unit as well as provide a 4-yr warranty (they have an extra-year warranty for free promotion right now). The only thing is that the unit is fairly stock (stock cooler, stock fans, etc.), but I can upgrade whatever I want and not negate the warranty. The question is, what is worth upgrading, if anything? I have not seen any benchmarks/cooling stats of this particular unit, but it seems like it should be pretty solid given that it's from DigitalStorm. Here's the specs of the unit I purchased:

Chassis Model: Special Deal Hot Seller - Pre-built Digital Storm Eclipse - Level 4
Processor: Intel Core i5 4690K 3.50 GHz (Codename Devils Canyon) (Unlocked CPU) (Quad Core)
Motherboard: GIGABYTE Z97N-WIFI (Intel Z97 Chipset) (Mini-ITX)
System Memory: 8GB DDR3 1600MHz Digital Storm Certified Performance Series
Power Supply: 400W Digital Storm Certified (Specialized Unit - Supports up to GTX 970)
Optical Drive: DVD-R/RW/CD-R/RW (DVD Writer 8x / CD-Writer 8x)
Storage Set 1: 1x SSD (120GB Samsung 840 EVO)
Storage Set 2: 1x (1TB Seagate (7200 RPM) (64MB Cache)
Graphics Card(s): 1x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4GB (Includes PhysX)
Extreme Cooling: Standard Factory Heat-sink and Fan
Chassis Fans: Standard Factory Chassis Fans
CPU Boost: Stage 1: Overclock CPU 4.0GHz to 4.4GHz
Windows OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 (64-Bit Edition)


----------



## arg0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfmountainbiker*
> 
> Power Supply: 400W Digital Storm Certified (Specialized Unit - Supports up to GTX 970)
> Extreme Cooling: Standard Factory Heat-sink and Fan


i'd like to check the better GOLD Silverstone supply, rather than the probably cheap "Digital Storm"....


----------



## Insomnic

Unable to make up my mind, I picked up the Noctua NH-L12, Noctua NHL9I, Silverstone NT06 Pro and Thermalright AXP-100 to compare and test fit. Based on the results, I chose the Noctua NH-L12 due to the overall design as well as the ability to have a fan on both the top and bottom of the heatsync. The Silverstone NT06Pro came in at a close second, however I wasn't excited about the potential for pulling internal air through the heatsync due to the elimination of the case fan. Below are a few shots of each cooler as well as their respective clearances to assist those who find themselves in a similar debate.


*Noctua NH-L12 with Silverstone AS1215L case fan*


*Thermalright AXP-100 with stock TY-100 fan and Silverstone AS1215L case fan*


*Thermalright AXP-100 with Noctua NF-F12 PWM fan and Silverstone AS1215L case fan*


*Noctua NHL9I with Silverstone AS1215L case fan*


*Noctua NHL9I with Noctua NF-F12 PWM fan*


*Silverstone NT06 Pro with slim HA1220H12SA-Z and no case fan*


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fight4rave*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm close to push the button to send the order but I'm still debating with myself whether this build is worth 1.327€..
> 
> *APU:* Silverstone SFX Series SX600-G
> *GPU:* Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5
> *MoBo:* Asus Z97I-PLUS
> *Ram:* Kingston Technology FURY Black 8GB 1866MHz DDR3 (1x Dimm)
> *CPU:* Intel i5-4690K
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L12
> *SSD:* Samsung 500GB 840 Evo
> *Case Fan(s):* 2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM (I plan to mount them on GPU side)
> 
> Any feedback?
> 
> the plan is to place it underneath the TV to do some couch-gaming at 1080p. there should be enough juice to..
> 
> Thanks for making me ordering it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (... and of course for all the stuff I learnt reading this thread!)
> 
> Cheers,
> Alessandro


I'd be careful with the Strix, I believe it _should_ fit fine but you won't be able to install the support brace that normally fits onto the GPU bracket because the Strix is much taller than a standard graphics card. I'd suggest looking at a card that isn't any wider than the PCI-e slot if you want that support brace, something like the EVGA ACX 2.0 card.

Why one DIMM and not two? Do you plan on installing another at a future date? That can cause issues when you use two sticks that aren't from a matched set.

You might be able to save some money on the SSD by going with a Crucial MX100 instead of the Samsung EVO. The MX100 isn't exactly the fastest drive on the market but it's a great value drive and you won't notice any difference in real world usage.

You won't need to order two NF-F12 fans, the NH-L12 cooler comes with one NF-F12 fan that won't fit in the case with the cooler installed (unless you plan on attaching the fan to the outside of the case) so you can use that fan and then buy one more for the GPU side. (And just a tip: Use the low noise adapters on the NF-F12 fans. They can be quite noticeably loud on maximum RPM and you don't need them to run any faster than they do with the low noise adapters installed to cool the graphics card effectively, it's already far more airflow than any graphics card normally gets.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfmountainbiker*
> 
> Processor: Intel Core i5 4690K 3.50 GHz (Codename Devils Canyon) (Unlocked CPU) (Quad Core)
> Motherboard: GIGABYTE Z97N-WIFI (Intel Z97 Chipset) (Mini-ITX)
> System Memory: 8GB DDR3 1600MHz Digital Storm Certified Performance Series
> Power Supply: 400W Digital Storm Certified (Specialized Unit - Supports up to GTX 970)
> Optical Drive: DVD-R/RW/CD-R/RW (DVD Writer 8x / CD-Writer 8x)
> Storage Set 1: 1x SSD (120GB Samsung 840 EVO)
> Storage Set 2: 1x (1TB Seagate (7200 RPM) (64MB Cache)
> Graphics Card(s): 1x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4GB (Includes PhysX)
> Extreme Cooling: Standard Factory Heat-sink and Fan
> Chassis Fans: Standard Factory Chassis Fans
> CPU Boost: Stage 1: Overclock CPU 4.0GHz to 4.4GHz
> Windows OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 (64-Bit Edition)


I'm not convinced. A few points I can bring up:

'Digital Storm Certified' memory? I'd trust it a lot more if they specified the brand of RAM there, they could be using pretty cheap stuff. It won't make much of a real performance difference but...

The power supply. A 400W 'Certified' unit. _No._ I would *never* trust a build from a manufacturer that does not specify exactly what power supply they're using. A cheap power supply can have a very loud fan, it can produce a lot of electrical noise, it can produce some poor quality power that's not good for your components particularly if you want to overclock, but worst of all, if the PSU dies, it can take out anything plugged into it as well. There are some _very_ cheap and _very_ nasty units that the builders will use to save money, units that _no_ builder would ever recommend particularly on such an expensive computer. You do not need to spend a huge amount on a power supply, but extra money spent on a quality power supply is almost never money wasted.

The Silverstone 450W and 600W gold-rated power supplies are, honestly, the only two units that I'd ever recommend in an RVZ01 gaming build right now. They aren't cheap but they deliver high quality power, they aren't very loud, they're modular (which makes building, servicing, and cable management a _lot_ easier) and they are far less likely to die catastrophically and take other components out with them. I would stay _very, very_ far away from any builder using an obscure 400W power supply if they refuse to tell you what brand/model it is.

Other than that, I'd question whether you really need an optical drive, the slimline optical drives this case uses are fairly expensive and some cash can be saved by not using one. You could also save some money by going with a Crucial MX100 SSD instead of a Samsung EVO.

They also fail to state what brand of 970 they're using. Some of them have much higher quality coolers than others, and are often binned better for higher boost clocks and better overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnic*
> 
> Unable to make up my mind, I picked up the Noctua NH-L12, Noctua NHL9I, Silverstone NT06 Pro and Thermalright AXP-100 to compare and test fit. Based on the results, I chose the Noctua NH-L12 due to the overall design as well as the ability to have a fan on both the top and bottom of the heatsync. The Silverstone NT06Pro came in at a close second, however I wasn't excited about the potential for pulling internal air through the heatsync due to the elimination of the case fan. Below are a few shots of each cooler as well as their respective clearances to assist those who find themselves in a similar debate.


So the NH-L12 provided the best thermals? I wanted to try the AXP-100 with the NF-F12, but do your results suggest that this isn't as good as an NH-L12 as you have it above?


----------



## sfmountainbiker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> I'm not convinced. A few points I can bring up:
> 
> 'Digital Storm Certified' memory? I'd trust it a lot more if they specified the brand of RAM there, they could be using pretty cheap stuff. It won't make much of a real performance difference but...
> 
> The power supply. A 400W 'Certified' unit. _No._ I would *never* trust a build from a manufacturer that does not specify exactly what power supply they're using. A cheap power supply can have a very loud fan, it can produce a lot of electrical noise, it can produce some poor quality power that's not good for your components particularly if you want to overclock, but worst of all, if the PSU dies, it can take out anything plugged into it as well. There are some _very_ cheap and _very_ nasty units that the builders will use to save money, units that _no_ builder would ever recommend particularly on such an expensive computer. You do not need to spend a huge amount on a power supply, but extra money spent on a quality power supply is almost never money wasted.
> 
> The Silverstone 450W and 600W gold-rated power supplies are, honestly, the only two units that I'd ever recommend in an RVZ01 gaming build right now. They aren't cheap but they deliver high quality power, they aren't very loud, they're modular (which makes building, servicing, and cable management a _lot_ easier) and they are far less likely to die catastrophically and take other components out with them. I would stay _very, very_ far away from any builder using an obscure 400W power supply if they refuse to tell you what brand/model it is.
> 
> Other than that, I'd question whether you really need an optical drive, the slimline optical drives this case uses are fairly expensive and some cash can be saved by not using one. You could also save some money by going with a Crucial MX100 SSD instead of a Samsung EVO.
> 
> They also fail to state what brand of 970 they're using. Some of them have much higher quality coolers than others, and are often binned better for higher boost clocks and better overclocking.


While I don't think the memory will really have much of an impact, this is what DS says about the memory:
Quote:


> Designed specifically for power users and gamers, Digital Storm Certified memory modules are a unique advantage that we offer to our customers. By working with top memory brands such as Corsair, Kingston, ADATA, and Mushkin, we're able to purchase entire batches of memory to offer our customers the most performance per dollar. By ordering Digital Storm Certified memory, you will receive a quality name brand module that delivers outstanding reliability and performance.
> 
> Model Name: DDR3-1600G
> Capacity: 2GB * 4
> CL: CL9-9-9-24




I agree that the power supply is the most suspect component of this build. I myself had chosen the 600W gold for my build, and was surprised to see they even went below the 450W Silverstone for the Eclipse. In the end I decided that, while it may not be very suitable for upgrades in the future, it must be sufficient to power the system satisfactorily or else they wouldn't be selling this pre-configured system with a four-year warranty. Sure it may be a bit louder than I would have liked, but it should do the job. Here's what DS says about the PS (you can tell better than me if this looks adequate):
Quote:


> OUTPUT SPECIFICATIONS:
> 
> +12V RAILS: 2
> 
> Output Voltage: +3.3V DC
> +5V DC
> +12V1 DC
> +12V2 DC
> -12V DC
> +5Vsb DC (Standby)
> 
> Output Current: 20.0A @ +3.3V DC
> 22.0A @ +5V DC
> 16.0A @ +12V1 DC
> 16.0A @ +12V2 DC
> 0.5A @ -12V DC
> 2.5A @ +5Vsb DC Standby
> 
> Output Protection: Complete OVP, OCP, SCP Protection
> OVP: OVER VOLTAGE PROTECTION
> OCP: OVER CURRENT PROTECTION
> SCP: SHORT-CIRCUIT PROTECTION




Lastly, with regards to the GTX 970, from the info provided, it seems to match up pretty close to the PNY or Leadtek GTX 970s (noting that the specs below match up perfectly with the generic GeForce specs here):
Quote:


> GTX 970 Engine Specs:
> 1664CUDA Cores
> 1050Base Clock (MHz)
> 1178Boost Clock (MHz)
> 109Texture Fill Rate (GigaTexels/sec)
> GTX 970 Memory Specs:
> 7.0 GbpsMemory Clock
> 4 GBStandard Memory Config
> GDDR5Memory Interface
> 256-bitMemory Interface Width
> 224Memory Bandwidth (GB/sec)
> GTX 970 Technology Support:
> Yes (4-way)NVIDIA SLI® Ready
> YesNVIDIA G-Sync™-Ready
> YesNVIDIA GameStream™-Ready
> YesGeForce ShadowPlay™
> 2.0NVIDIA GPU Boost™
> YesDynamic Super Resolution
> YesMFAA
> YesNVIDIA GameWorks™
> 12 APIMicrosoft DirectX
> 4.4OpenGL
> YesCUDA
> PCI Express 3.0Bus Support
> Windows 8 & 8.1, Windows 7, Windows Vista, Windows XP, Linux, FreeBSD x86OS Certification
> Display Support:
> 4096x2160Maximum Digital Resolution*
> 2048x1536Maximum VGA Resolution
> Dual Link DVI-I, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort 1.2Standard Display Connectors
> 4 displaysMulti Monitor
> YesHDCP
> YesHDMI
> InternalAudio Input for HDMI
> GTX 970 Graphics Card Dimensions:
> 4.376 inchesHeight
> 10.5 inchesLength
> Dual-widthWidth
> Thermal and Power Specs:
> 98 CMaximum GPU Tempurature (in C)
> 145 WGraphics Card Power (W)
> 500 WMinimum System Power Requirement (W)
> 2x 6-pins




In the end, I made the conscious decision to accept lower quality components (without sacrificing my basic desire for a slim desktop PC capable of running a GTX 970), in exchange for having someone else build it and obtaining a four year warranty. If someone else is building it I also don't have to worry about incompatible or DOA components, and I'm still left with the freedom to upgrade anything I want.


----------



## fight4rave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> I'd be careful with the Strix, I believe it _should_ fit fine but you won't be able to install the support brace that normally fits onto the GPU bracket because the Strix is much taller than a standard graphics card. I'd suggest looking at a card that isn't any wider than the PCI-e slot if you want that support brace, something like the EVGA ACX 2.0 card.


Does the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB fit? It costs the same of the Srix but what I liked about the Asus are the fan that stop when in idle. I think I can live with the EVGA though, I read a lot of good reviews about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> Why one DIMM and not two? Do you plan on installing another at a future date? That can cause issues when you use two sticks that aren't from a matched set.


I was thinking on installing a second 8GB DIMM in the future to do some video editing; but at this point it might be worth buying 2x 4GB and then replace them if needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> You might be able to save some money on the SSD by going with a Crucial MX100 instead of the Samsung EVO. The MX100 isn't exactly the fastest drive on the market but it's a great value drive and you won't notice any difference in real world usage.


Agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> You won't need to order two NF-F12 fans, the NH-L12 cooler comes with one NF-F12 fan that won't fit in the case with the cooler installed (unless you plan on attaching the fan to the outside of the case) so you can use that fan and then buy one more for the GPU side. (And just a tip: Use the low noise adapters on the NF-F12 fans. They can be quite noticeably loud on maximum RPM and you don't need them to run any faster than they do with the low noise adapters installed to cool the graphics card effectively, it's already far more airflow than any graphics card normally gets.)


Great! saved 22€








Quote:


> @fight4rave: you really think about overclocking? what about prince difference about other h97/cheap mobo and a 4460 would be near the same performance if you dont plain overclocking it.


Not really planning on overclocking, I went on the *k* cpu and z97 to have a system a bit more future-proof but to save some money I could easly steer on cheaper components. Thanks!









New components:

*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM
*APU:* Silverstone SFX Series SX600-G
*CPU Fan:* Noctua NH-L12
*CPU:* Intel i5-4460
*MoBo:* Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI
*SSD:* Crucial MX100, 512GB
*RAM:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (4GBx2) DDR3 1600MHz CL9 1.5V UDIMM
*GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB

Total price: 1194€

Would that work together? (and fit in the case??) I forgot to mention that I would really like to have a very silent build, I was even thinking about water cooling but that seems to be way too difficult in the raven..

Thanks!


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfmountainbiker*
> 
> I agree that the power supply is the most suspect component of this build. I myself had chosen the 600W gold for my build, and was surprised to see they even went below the 450W Silverstone for the Eclipse. In the end I decided that, while it may not be very suitable for upgrades in the future, it must be sufficient to power the system satisfactorily or else they wouldn't be selling this pre-configured system with a four-year warranty. Sure it may be a bit louder than I would have liked, but it should do the job. Here's what DS says about the PS (you can tell better than me if this looks adequate):
> 
> In the end, I made the conscious decision to accept lower quality components (without sacrificing my basic desire for a slim desktop PC capable of running a GTX 970), in exchange for having someone else build it and obtaining a four year warranty. If someone else is building it I also don't have to worry about incompatible or DOA components, and I'm still left with the freedom to upgrade anything I want.


Well, the spec sheet pretty much says 'yes, this is a power supply that can power your computer'. My concern would be the quality of components that they're using. It's very unlikely that it would ever blow up and kill anything else with it, but it's still _not_ going to be a quality system.

But like you said, if it's a 4 year warranty, you can probably get it without worrying. Personally I'd much rather build my own every time, but I can see the appeal here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fight4rave*
> 
> Does the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB fit? It costs the same of the Srix but what I liked about the Asus are the fan that stop when in idle. I think I can live with the EVGA though, I read a lot of good reviews about it.
> I was thinking on installing a second 8GB DIMM in the future to do some video editing; but at this point it might be worth buying 2x 4GB and then replace them if needed.
> Agreed.
> Great! saved 22€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really planning on overclocking, I went on the *k* cpu and z97 to have a system a bit more future-proof but to save some money I could easly steer on cheaper components. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New components:
> 
> *Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM
> *APU:* Silverstone SFX Series SX600-G
> *CPU Fan:* Noctua NH-L12
> *CPU:* Intel i5-4460
> *MoBo:* Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI
> *SSD:* Crucial MX100, 512GB
> *RAM:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (4GBx2) DDR3 1600MHz CL9 1.5V UDIMM
> *GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB
> 
> Total price: 1194€
> 
> Would that work together? (and fit in the case??) I forgot to mention that I would really like to have a very silent build, I was even thinking about water cooling but that seems to be way too difficult in the raven..
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, the ACX cards fit perfectly fine, the cooler is no wider and no taller than the dual slot standard and means you can use the included support brace to keep it secure. The coolers are also really good.

Honestly, you're not going to hear the cooler at idle, but if you want (and this is the way I've set mine up) you can use EVGA's overclocking software (not sure if others will work with it) to change the fan curve and you can also set the ACX 2.0 cooler to turn its fans off at idle. I'd recommend it as the Noctua fans will still keep it idling at well under 40C.

That build looks good, it'll all work together perfectly fine. It won't be completely silent, but it will be very quiet unless you've got your ear next to it.


----------



## noilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnic*
> 
> Unable to make up my mind, I picked up the Noctua NH-L12, Noctua NHL9I, Silverstone NT06 Pro and Thermalright AXP-100 to compare and test fit. Based on the results, I chose the Noctua NH-L12 due to the overall design as well as the ability to have a fan on both the top and bottom of the heatsync. The Silverstone NT06Pro came in at a close second, however I wasn't excited about the potential for pulling internal air through the heatsync due to the elimination of the case fan. Below are a few shots of each cooler as well as their respective clearances to assist those who find themselves in a similar debate.


Thanks for the pictures.

Did you measure temperatures with each setup? Is there enough board clearance on the Z97I to mount the F12 on the bottom of the Noctua L12 if you use very low profile ram?


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fight4rave*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm close to push the button to send the order but I'm still debating with myself whether this build is worth 1.327€..
> 
> *APU:* Silverstone SFX Series SX600-G
> *GPU:* Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5
> *MoBo:* Asus Z97I-PLUS
> *Ram:* Kingston Technology FURY Black 8GB 1866MHz DDR3 (1x Dimm)
> *CPU:* Intel i5-4690K
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L12
> *SSD:* Samsung 500GB 840 Evo
> *Case Fan(s):* 2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM (I plan to mount them on GPU side)
> 
> Any feedback?
> 
> the plan is to place it underneath the TV to do some couch-gaming at 1080p. there should be enough juice to..
> 
> Thanks for making me ordering it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (... and of course for all the stuff I learnt reading this thread!)
> 
> Cheers,
> Alessandro


Figured I'd add some insight since our rigs are close to identical.

I have the Asus Strix GTX970 in my ML07. It does fit!

BUT and it's a big BUT, the cable the Graphic Card hits the inside power connector. You have to unscrew it from the back and let it hang out the back, which means the cable has to run down the middle and you will have it dangling. See Photo.



I have ASUS H97i, you don't need the Z, overlocking is worthless unless you're really going to want that extra 1 or 2 fps you might squeeze from a game.

BTW, the ASUS GTX970 is AMAZING, QUIET and COOL. Gigabyte 280X was running around 85-90C. Strix never goes past 78C.

Also, you don't need SX600. I have the ST45SF-G 450W and it's plenty of power.


----------



## TMatzelle60

looking at this case the AXP-100 cpu cooler how do you guys think that would work with a i5 4690K


----------



## sfmountainbiker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> Well, the spec sheet pretty much says 'yes, this is a power supply that can power your computer'. My concern would be the quality of components that they're using. It's very unlikely that it would ever blow up and kill anything else with it, but it's still _not_ going to be a quality system.
> 
> But like you said, if it's a 4 year warranty, you can probably get it without worrying. Personally I'd much rather build my own every time, but I can see the appeal here.


No worries, I get it. I could have built myself a custom Mustang, but instead I leased a Honda Civic.









Chalk it up to laziness (or cheapness), I suppose. But now I'm hoping to maybe install a better air filter or something to help my little Civic out.









So what's my best bang for my buck? Faster memory? New case fans? Better cooler? More adequate PS? Obviously tearing down to any of these components (save the memory) are a bit of a PITA in this case, so maybe no upgrade is worth spending on my Civic.

In the end, I'm happy so long as my Civic runs fast enough to power decent gaming settings on my 34 inch screen (and fingers crossed I don't get a lemon I have to keep bringing back to the shop).


----------



## slickprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insomnic*
> 
> Unable to make up my mind, I picked up the Noctua NH-L12, Noctua NHL9I, Silverstone NT06 Pro and Thermalright AXP-100 to compare and test fit. Based on the results, I chose the Noctua NH-L12 due to the overall design as well as the ability to have a fan on both the top and bottom of the heatsync. The Silverstone NT06Pro came in at a close second, however I wasn't excited about the potential for pulling internal air through the heatsync due to the elimination of the case fan. Below are a few shots of each cooler as well as their respective clearances to assist those who find themselves in a similar debate.
> 
> 
> *Noctua NH-L12 with Silverstone AS1215L case fan*
> 
> 
> *Thermalright AXP-100 with stock TY-100 fan and Silverstone AS1215L case fan*
> 
> 
> *Thermalright AXP-100 with Noctua NF-F12 PWM fan and Silverstone AS1215L case fan*
> 
> 
> *Noctua NHL9I with Silverstone AS1215L case fan*
> 
> 
> *Noctua NHL9I with Noctua NF-F12 PWM fan*
> 
> 
> *Silverstone NT06 Pro with slim HA1220H12SA-Z and no case fan*


I'm thinking about going with the Silverstone NT06 Pro, but throwing a Cooler Master JetFlo 120 on the bottom in a pull configuration. Do you think that would be sufficient to cool an i7 4790k if I choose not to overclock? I hear those chips run pretty hot. Noise isn't a concern and I'm planning to buy low profile ram to deal with the clearance issues, but cooling seems to be one of the most discussed issues on this entire thread.

Also does TIM matter? I got a tube of IC Diamond 7 Carat left over from my last build


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> I have ASUS H97i, you don't need the Z, overlocking is worthless unless you're really going to want that extra 1 or 2 fps you might squeeze from a game.
> 
> BTW, the ASUS GTX970 is AMAZING, QUIET and COOL. Gigabyte 280X was running around 85-90C. Strix never goes past 78C.
> 
> Also, you don't need SX600. I have the ST45SF-G 450W and it's plenty of power.


Overclocking is far from worthless. A lot of games respond well to extra single-threaded performance and will yield more than just '1 or 2 fps' extra. Many won't, but then, many games would work perfectly fine on an i3. There's also many other reasons for wanting extra performance regardless.

Er...78C? On a 970? That's not impressive at all. In fact, that's fairly mediocre. My EVGA 980 (with the ACX 2.0 cooler), overclocked to 1460 core 7800 memory, maxes out at 71C on a very quiet fan profile, while pulling quite a lot more power and producing quite a lot more heat than a STRIX 970 would if you're not overclocking it hard. _And_ with the EVGA card, you can install the support brace and you don't need to mess around with the power cable.

The 600W power supply comes with the short cable kit, whereas the 450W power supply does not. The cost difference between them is roughly the same as the cost of the short cable kit. And the short cable kit makes the very hard job of cable management quite a lot easier in this case. Furthermore, with the 600W power supply, you'll be around the peak efficiency of the power supply while gaming - the PSUs typically peak in efficiency at around 50% load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfmountainbiker*
> 
> So what's my best bang for my buck? Faster memory? New case fans? Better cooler? More adequate PS? Obviously tearing down to any of these components (save the memory) are a bit of a PITA in this case, so maybe no upgrade is worth spending on my Civic.


Faster memory makes pretty much no real world difference, the only reason I went for 2400MHz memory was that the price difference between that and a 1600MHz kit was negligible. (The heatsinks also match the colour scheme of the motherboard, which is nice...) A more adequate power supply won't make much of a difference either unless you want to add higher power components.

A better cooler would be a good investment for pushing the CPU overclock higher, and better fans on the GPU intakes would allow for a cooler GPU that you can overclock harder. But, honestly, installing either of those is going to be a huge pain after you receive it - particularly a new CPU cooler which will likely require that you completely disassemble the system to fix a bracket to the rear of the motherboard.

There's nothing particularly wrong with going with that pre-built, but unless you're willing to put a lot of time and effort in, you won't be upgrading it much beyond maybe a faster GPU down the line and maybe a bigger SSD. And, if you're seriously considering doing work like that, why not just build it yourself in the first place? As long as you're comfortable with the limitations, go for the pre-built, but it's definitely not what I'd advise doing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickprime*
> 
> I'm thinking about going with the Silverstone NT06 Pro, but throwing a Cooler Master JetFlo 120 on the bottom in a pull configuration. Do you think that would be sufficient to cool an i7 4790k if I choose not to overclock? I hear those chips run pretty hot. Noise isn't a concern and I'm planning to buy low profile ram to deal with the clearance issues, but cooling seems to be one of the most discussed issues on this entire thread.
> 
> Also does TIM matter? I got a tube of IC Diamond 7 Carat left over from my last build


Honestly, you'd likely be fine with a 4790k with the stock cooler if you're not overclocking. They run toasty at their stock voltage but almost every chip will be capable of running at a much lower voltage - along with at much lower temperatures - at their stock clocks. For example, I'm running my 4790k at 4.4GHz at 1.125V, whereas I believe most of the chips run at over 1.2V by default.

The NT06 PRO with a good fan (I'd personally recommend a Noctua NF-F12, they're absolutely excellent fans) will be more than sufficient for cooling it stock and would allow for a fair overclock as well.


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> Overclocking is far from worthless. A lot of games respond well to extra single-threaded performance and will yield more than just '1 or 2 fps' extra. Many won't, but then, many games would work perfectly fine on an i3. There's also many other reasons for wanting extra performance regardless.
> 
> Er...78C? On a 970? That's not impressive at all. In fact, that's fairly mediocre. My EVGA 980 (with the ACX 2.0 cooler), overclocked to 1460 core 7800 memory, maxes out at 71C on a very quiet fan profile, while pulling quite a lot more power and producing quite a lot more heat than a STRIX 970 would if you're not overclocking it hard. _And_ with the EVGA card, you can install the support brace and you don't need to mess around with the power cable.
> 
> The 600W power supply comes with the short cable kit, whereas the 450W power supply does not. The cost difference between them is roughly the same as the cost of the short cable kit. And the short cable kit makes the very hard job of cable management quite a lot easier in this case. Furthermore, with the 600W power supply, you'll be around the peak efficiency of the power supply while gaming - the PSUs typically peak in efficiency at around 50% load.
> Faster memory makes pretty much no real world difference, the only reason I went for 2400MHz memory was that the price difference between that and a 1600MHz kit was negligible. (The heatsinks also match the colour scheme of the motherboard, which is nice...) A more adequate power supply won't make much of a difference either unless you want to add higher power components.


For gaming purposes, yes, over clocking your CPU is completely worthless beyond a few frames. See Video. I don't know which games you're referencing that are taking advantage of CPU over clocking.






Now, if you're going to use your rig for 3D rendering or video conversion, over clock your heart out, better yet, just get a i7k and over clock that...

78C was pushing past it's realistic threshold usage in benchmarking. Gaming it never exceeds 73C and it's still quiet even then. The ASUS Strix only needs a single 8 PCI-E port vs most needing a dual, which means less cabling to deal with. Also, the fans shut off when the temp is below 65C which is during anything but gaming. So it's quiet, almost all the time.

The 600W is a better value since it comes with the short cables, but it's still overkill for the system he was wanting, but it would allow for over clocking, so no harm in more power. Wish it was available when i was building.


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> For gaming purposes, yes, over clocking your CPU is completely worthless beyond a few frames. See Video. I don't know which games you're referencing that are taking advantage of CPU over clocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, if you're going to use your rig for 3D rendering or video conversion, over clock your heart out, better yet, just get a i7k and over clock that...
> 
> 78C was pushing past it's realistic threshold usage in benchmarking. Gaming it never exceeds 73C and it's still quiet even then. The ASUS Strix only needs a single 8 PCI-E port vs most needing a dual, which means less cabling to deal with. Also, the fans shut off when the temp is below 65C which is during anything but gaming. So it's quiet, almost all the time.
> 
> The 600W is a better value since it comes with the short cables, but it's still overkill for the system he was wanting, but it would allow for over clocking, so no harm in more power. Wish it was available when i was building.


Some games will _absolutely_ use the extra CPU power. You've linked me one video with one test configuration and a limited number of games, try looking out there for a much larger range of benchmarks. I recommend AnandTech as an example; they've shown that there are numerous games that are very CPU dependent, _particularly_ as you increase GPU power. And what is the reason _not_ to overclock the CPU if you have the headroom to do so? I'd buy a new cooler solely because the Intel stock one is rubbish and loud, and if you're buying pretty much any aftermarket cooler, you'll have extra overclocking headroom.

So the STRIX uses a larger cooler and yet still isn't running as cool as the ACX 2.0. That's why I'd recommend the latter. The cabling argument is also a negligible one considering the PCI-e power connector has two 6/8-pin connectors on the end of it (and not a separate cable for each connector), it really adds nothing at all to the cabling to plug both of those in - in fact, it helps cable management as you don't have an entire connector hanging off that you have to tuck in somewhere. And the ACX 2.0 card allows for the fan curves to be very easily changed in their GPU overclocking software, which allows the cards to be fanless at low temperatures if that's what you want. (That's how mine is set up right now, the fans on the cooler don't turn on below 50C.) Keep in mind that I have not seen my card go above 71C on a custom fan profile with a much lower fan speed than usual, while overclocked to 1460 core 7800 memory and set to 124% power max (over 200W), all of which it uses when the card is maxed out, so unless you're overclocking your STRIX hard, it's not producing as much heat as my card does.

Don't get me wrong, the STRIX is not a bad card at all, but frankly, why would you go for it over the EVGA card _in this case_ when you have to leave the bloody power extension cable hanging out of the back of the case just to get the STRIX to fit, all for absolutely no significant advantage in cooling or noise?


----------



## nazim777

Hello,
What is the cheapest OD for RVZ01 ?????????
The Siliverstone SOD02 cost arround 70 Eur.
Thanks


----------



## nazim777

Here again the low profile CPU coolers review.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639-5.html


----------



## rezrez

That would be
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazim777*
> 
> Hello,
> What is the cheapest OD for RVZ01 ?????????
> The Siliverstone SOD02 cost arround 70 Eur.
> Thanks


I think Panasonic UJ-265 is the cheapest around here,. $65 plus shipping.


----------



## fleetfeather

Games benefitting from CPU overclocking:

any MMO or RTS game ever
Anything based on the frostbyte engine


----------



## Sumane

Has anyone managed to fit an r9 295 x2 in one of these yet? Im seriously considering it in the next few months.


----------



## slickprime

If I were planning on mounting a Gigabyte Windforce GTX 980 in the ML07 case, how much clearance would you say I have for intake fans under the video card? Not sure if I have room for 20mm fans or if I need to go even thinner and drop down to 15mm.


----------



## locksbury

Hi all. This is my first post on the forum, so please forgive my initial big post...









Since my last PC was built in 2007 (Intel Core2 Duo/NVidia 8800GTX), I think it's high time to go for an upgrade! As such, I'm looking to go mini-ITX in a RVZ01.









From reading this thread I think I've got a reasonable understanding of what to expect from the case. But if someone could have a look over my specs and see if it's a good fit for the case, I'd appreciate it.

Spec: [Budget £750-800]
=====

CPU: <=£150 i5 (Haswell Socket 1150)
HSF: £45 Noctua NH-L12 (Move the extra fan to the GPU grill area)
MBD: <=£115 Mini-ITX Z97 Chipset (Asus/Gigabyte/MSI?)
RAM: £71 8GB 1866MHz DDR3 CAS 9 (Dual stick kit, with low-height heatsinks)
SSD: £105 Samsung 850 EVO 240GB (For Win 7 and Steam based games)
GFX: <=£200 GTX 760 or R9 285? (Could up spec if costs saved elsewhere)
Case: £56 Silverstone RVZ01
PSU: £60 SSF 450 PSU
DVD: £22 External DVD Burner (scoffed at the price of the silverstone slot drive!)

Also, I have some questions...:

a) MBD/CPU: I'm not planning on overclocking, unless it's now so easy and worth it; so my current plan is to go for the best i5 CPU for £150 and best MBD for £115 or less. I'm thinking of going for the Z97 chipset (for future compatibility), but I'm wodering if the "Gaming" versions of the MBDs have worthwhile useful features?

b) GFX: From looking at the ITX stuff before finding the RVZ01 case, I came across the Sapphire R9 285 and MSI GTX 760 ITX cards. Has anyone tried these 'short' cards in the case? Did they improve airflow/temperatures at all or should I just get the best card I can for my budget? Think my current need for dual DVI may limit my options.

c) PSU: Are there any good alternatives to the Silverstone 450W PSU? I don't need 600W and having configurable cables would be easier for routing.

d) SSD: To save some cost (put it towards GFX?), would choosing a Corsair X100 SSD make a noticable drop in performance compared to the Evo?

Constructive thoughts/comments welcome.

Hope everyone is having a good start to the year!

Locksbury


----------



## Hike333

Hey guys! I'm going to buy RVZ01. Please tell me which CPU cooler is the most effective solution so far?
I want to use only a heatsink and separate 120 FAN at the opposite wall. So I think it should be the biggest and best performing heatsink. But which one should I get? Thermalright? Noctua? Or something else?

Thanks!


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumane*
> 
> Has anyone managed to fit an r9 295 x2 in one of these yet? Im seriously considering it in the next few months.


I don't think it's possible without modifying the case. It looks to me like the radiator is a thick one, I suspect that there won't be enough room to install the radiator alone in between the graphics card and the GPU intakes. Maybe you could install it in the CPU intake with a suitably low profile motherboard, memory, and CPU cooler, along with the 25mm fan mounted externally, but then your CPU cooling is going to be terrible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickprime*
> 
> If I were planning on mounting a Gigabyte Windforce GTX 980 in the ML07 case, how much clearance would you say I have for intake fans under the video card? Not sure if I have room for 20mm fans or if I need to go even thinner and drop down to 15mm.


From what I can see, it looks like the cooler is barely any thicker than the dual slot bracket. You should be able to get a pair of 25mm thick fans in there with no problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locksbury*
> 
> a) MBD/CPU: I'm not planning on overclocking, unless it's now so easy and worth it; so my current plan is to go for the best i5 CPU for £150 and best MBD for £115 or less. I'm thinking of going for the Z97 chipset (for future compatibility), but I'm wodering if the "Gaming" versions of the MBDs have worthwhile useful features?
> 
> b) GFX: From looking at the ITX stuff before finding the RVZ01 case, I came across the Sapphire R9 285 and MSI GTX 760 ITX cards. Has anyone tried these 'short' cards in the case? Did they improve airflow/temperatures at all or should I just get the best card I can for my budget? Think my current need for dual DVI may limit my options.
> 
> c) PSU: Are there any good alternatives to the Silverstone 450W PSU? I don't need 600W and having configurable cables would be easier for routing.
> 
> d) SSD: To save some cost (put it towards GFX?), would choosing a Corsair X100 SSD make a noticable drop in performance compared to the Evo?


a) Depends on what features you want from the motherboard. I went for the very expensive ASUS Impact motherboard because I wanted the great sound card, and for me, it's worth the premium. But I wouldn't say that anything else on the board is particularly 'worth it' over the ASUS Z97 mobo that's about £100 or so.

b) There isn't much of a benefit in going with one of the short cards, unless you want to stick a CPU liquid cooler in one of the GPU intakes in which case you'd need a short GPU to give you enough room for it. Just go for the best card you can in your budget - larger cards will be able to make better use of the two 120mm intakes if you fit intake fans to both of them.

c) Not that I've seen. There's a 400W be quiet! power supply but it's non-modular, and a modular PSU makes building in this case much less of a headache.

d) In synthetic benchmarks, yes. In the real world, the difference is unlikely to be significant enough for you to notice. Personally I'd recommend the Crucial MX100, it's really cheap for an SSD and my 512GB drive has been rock solid.


----------



## Sumane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> I don't think it's possible without modifying the case. It looks to me like the radiator is a thick one, I suspect that there won't be enough room to install the radiator alone in between the graphics card and the GPU intakes. Maybe you could install it in the CPU intake with a suitably low profile motherboard, memory, and CPU cooler, along with the 25mm fan mounted externally, but then your CPU cooling is going to be terrible.


In that case, could i not use a corsair hydro series cpu cooler with a low profile radiator, and mount the CPU radiator beneath the graphics card?


----------



## GermanFox-PC

@Slickprime

I have the 970 G1 and there seems to be enough space bewtween the fan grills and the card itself.

@locksbury

c) there are a 300W and a 400W SFX PSU by BeQuiet.

And I wouldn't buy an external ODD. Look for slim slot-in DVD drives like the EVGA Slim Slot Load 8x DVD Rewriter (37GBP on Amazon). There are alternatives to the SilverStone one


----------



## locksbury

@Firereign

Thanks for your input. I've amended my spec to:

CPU: Best i5 for £150
HSF: Noctua NH-L12 and move the extra fan to the GPU grill area.
MBD: Z97 Mini-ITX Chipset (Asus/Gigabyte/MSI?)
RAM: 8GB 1866MHz DDR3 CAS 9 (Dual stick kit, with low-height heatsinks)
SSD: 256GB Crucial MX100
GFX: Best GFX card for £200
Case: Silverstone RVZ01
PSU: SSF 450 PSU
DVD: DVD Burner

@GermanFox-PC

Ever since the slot drive in my Mac-Mini (don't worry that PC will go when I get this one!







) started acting up and not reading discs, I'm a little apprehensive in losing a disk in the drive and practically having to take the thing apart to get at the disc, hence my choice of an external drive.

@all

- I saw some posts earlier in this thread, but as it was a while ago; are there any particular motherboard suppliers who stand out for reliability, or they pretty much all the same for mini-itx boards?
- I understand the case gives best ventilation when standing vertically, but in reality how much more would the temps go up if it were horizontal?


----------



## Sumane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locksbury*
> 
> @Firereign
> 
> Thanks for your input. I've amended my spec to:
> 
> CPU: Best i5 for £150
> HSF: Noctua NH-L12 and move the extra fan to the GPU grill area.
> MBD: Z97 Mini-ITX Chipset (Asus/Gigabyte/MSI?)
> RAM: 8GB 1866MHz DDR3 CAS 9 (Dual stick kit, with low-height heatsinks)
> SSD: 256GB Crucial MX100
> GFX: Best GFX card for £200
> Case: Silverstone RVZ01
> PSU: SSF 450 PSU
> DVD: DVD Burner
> 
> @GermanFox-PC
> 
> Ever since the slot drive in my Mac-Mini (don't worry that PC will go when I get this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) started acting up and not reading discs, I'm a little apprehensive in losing a disk in the drive and practically having to take the thing apart to get at the disc, hence my choice of an external drive.
> 
> @all
> 
> - I saw some posts earlier in this thread, but as it was a while ago; are there any particular motherboard suppliers who stand out for reliability, or they pretty much all the same for mini-itx boards?
> - I understand the case gives best ventilation when standing vertically, but in reality how much more would the temps go up if it were horizontal?


Have you thought about going for an SSHD instead of a hard drive and seperate ssd? the SSHD's have exceptional performance, Ive used them a few times and they are perfect.


----------



## locksbury

@Sumane

I'm planning to keep my bulk data on a 2 Bay NAS (for redundancy and easy access from multiple PCs), so don't really need a mechanical drive in this particular PC; hence my choice of SSD. Thanks for the suggestion though.

@all

Just had another thought... I can see that cards with after market coolers are generally better for temps/noise, but do the rear exhaust types go better with this case or is it OK to go for a two fanned card and let the positive pressure do the rest?


----------



## Sumane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locksbury*
> 
> @Sumane
> 
> I'm planning to keep my bulk data on a 2 Bay NAS (for redundancy and easy access from multiple PCs), so don't really need a mechanical drive in this particular PC; hence my choice of SSD. Thanks for the suggestion though.


thats fair enough, but if you are planning on gaming, then your going to be doing an awful lot of copying games to and from your ssd. from what I have heard, ssd's are prone to failure if you are constantly writing to them (however they work just fine if you are only reading from them), so that might be something you want to consider. You will also not notice much difference (in gaming terms) between the sshd and ssd. Have another look, because it will save you some money also.


----------



## creed3020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hike333*
> 
> Hey guys! I'm going to buy RVZ01. Please tell me which CPU cooler is the most effective solution so far?
> I want to use only a heatsink and separate 120 FAN at the opposite wall. So I think it should be the biggest and best performing heatsink. But which one should I get? Thermalright? Noctua? Or something else?
> 
> Thanks!


Which motherboard do you plan on using? Some coolers work only on some motherboards as the socket placement can differ, or the use of riser cards (ASUS Impact) can interfere.

Personally based on my research through this thread, the Cryorig C1 looks like the most effective air cooler, or you go with a water AIO to get a little bit more heat removal.


----------



## Hike333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creed3020*
> 
> Which motherboard do you plan on using? Some coolers work only on some motherboards as the socket placement can differ, or the use of riser cards (ASUS Impact) can interfere.
> 
> Personally based on my research through this thread, the Cryorig C1 looks like the most effective air cooler, or you go with a water AIO to get a little bit more heat removal.


I'm choosing between ASUS Impact and MSI Gaming. Both Z97 based. Seems that installing water AIO into RVZ01 is not a trivial task. I'm better stay with some good heatsink and one fan sticked to the cover.

Also I thought that Cryorig with low profile fan is not effective as Thermalright with full 25 mm one.


----------



## fleetfeather

Wouldn't buy a Impact for this case, unless you're buying an XP941.

Otherwise you're overspending for things you simply won't make use of. Why pay the extra cash for overbuilt power delivery when you won't be doing any serious overclocking?


----------



## locksbury

OK, went back to the interwebs and tidied up my proposed spec from earlier...

CPU: Best i5 for £150 (OcUK 4570/£152) (Scan 4590/£150)
HSF: Noctua NH-L12 (OcUK £45) (Scan £46)
MBD: GIGABYTE Z97N-WIFI (Scan £103)
RAM: 8GB (2x4GB) Corsair DDR3 Vengeance Low Profile, PC3-12800 (1600), CAS 9-9-9-24 (SCAN £65)
SSD: 256GB Crucial MX100 (OcUK £87) (Scan £81)
GFX: R9 280X/285 (Seems best for £200 ATM) Will have to make sure the card fits the case!
Case: Silverstone RVZ01 (OcUK £64) (Scan £56)
PSU: SFF 450W PSU (OcUK £62) (Scan £59) Standard lead arrangement.
DVD: External DVD Burner £22

Notes:
1) I'm not planning to overclock any time soon.
2) Unless there's a rock solid alternative slot drive available, I'm happy to go with an external drive and once the NAS is up and running, plug in the drive to rip the DVDs onto the NAS and stream them from there.
3) At present, my main HDD only holds 56GB (Win7, Steam and the games I have). So as I don't tend to play many games or hoard them, 256GB SSD should be more than enough. The rest of my files will be on the NAS and I can always recycle a HDD from my existing system if the need arises.

What do you guys think? Is it a good fit for the RVZ01 case? I think all the parts should fit well...


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Wouldn't buy a Impact for this case, unless you're buying an XP941.
> 
> Otherwise you're overspending for things you simply won't make use of. Why pay the extra cash for overbuilt power delivery when you won't be doing any serious overclocking?


If you like good sound and you want an internal solution, there's really no alternative to the Impact in a mini-ITX form factor. The sound from my board blows away everything else I've tried so far, including ASUS's cheaper Z97 mini-ITX board, so that alone was worth the premium for me.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> If you like good sound and you want an internal solution, there's really no alternative to the Impact in a mini-ITX form factor. The sound from my board blows away everything else I've tried so far, including ASUS's cheaper Z97 mini-ITX board, so that alone was worth the premium for me.


The soundcard is equivalent to a mere $40 soundcard, easily outpaced by any DAC. Why would you specifically request an internal solution, wherein you pay more money for less of a solution

Not a value buy at all tbh, and still not a great use of hard earned dosh


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The soundcard is equivalent to a mere $40 soundcard, easily outpaced by any DAC.
> 
> Not a value buy at all tbh


Mini-ITX systems can't fit a soundcard in (if you want a graphics card too), and the £50 DACs I've tried previously actually sounded slightly worse than this sound card does. Plus, the sound card is not the _only_ benefit you get for your money. No, it's not really a 'value buy', then again, nor is the i7 4790k for gaming (the i5 4690k would have been more than sufficient for me), nor is a 980 compared to a 970, the latter of which offers far more performance per dollar/euro/pound/other unit of currency. The Impact board is enthusiast-grade hardware, and enthusiast-grade hardware is rarely good value for money.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> Mini-ITX systems can't fit a soundcard in (if you want a graphics card too), and the £50 DACs I've tried previously actually sounded slightly worse than this sound card does. Plus, the sound card is not the _only_ benefit you get for your money. No, it's not really a 'value buy', then again, nor is the i7 4790k for gaming (the i5 4690k would have been more than sufficient for me), nor is a 980 compared to a 970, the latter of which offers far more performance per dollar/euro/pound/other unit of currency. The Impact board is enthusiast-grade hardware, and enthusiast-grade hardware is rarely good value for money.


Check my edit,

I'm not suggesting the dollar value of the integrated solution will net a better result if spent elsewhere.

Save the $100 difference (or w/e your local region price difference is) from stepping down to a z97i-plus, and put the excess cost of the Impact behind you. Spend the difference elsewhere and make better use of your money. For example , I see a fiio e7 goes for 70 on amazon uk.

I'm not against spending big cash on high-end gear, as long as the money is spent well.

An impact in a RVZ01 build sounds ridiculous to me. You're not using the power delivery. You can achieve better audio with a DAC/Amp combo using the difference in board cost. You aren't using the x4 m.2 slot.

What else is there? The cheesy sound radar thing? The list of ROG desktop overclocking tools that you won't/shouldn't be using? The daughterboards reduce cooler compatibility?

A Impact VII makes sense for various builds, none of which involve this case


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Check my edit,
> 
> I'm not suggesting the dollar value of the integrated solution will net a better result if spent elsewhere.
> 
> Save the $100 difference (or w/e your local region price difference is) from stepping down to a z97i-plus, and put the excess cost of the Impact behind you. Spend the difference elsewhere and make better use of your money. For example , I see a fiio e7 goes for 70 on amazon uk.
> 
> I'm not against spending big cash on high-end gear, as long as the money is spent well.
> 
> An impact in a RVZ01 build sounds ridiculous to me. You're not using the power delivery. You can achieve better audio with a DAC/Amp combo using the difference in board cost. You aren't using the x4 m.2 slot.
> 
> What else is there? The cheesy sound radar thing? The list of ROG desktop overclocking tools that you won't/shouldn't be using? The daughterboards reduce cooler compatibility?
> 
> A Impact VII makes sense for various builds, none of which involve this case


Funny you mention the FiiO E7 - that's one of the DACs I tried, and to my ears, it didn't sound as good as the soundcard on the Impact. Not like I have crappy headphones either, Sennheiser HD 558s. Maybe I just have strange ears. Or I was using the FiiO wrong, I don't know. With that said, I don't mind the £70 premium to get a £30 sound card that's built into the computer rather than using an external solution.

It is ridiculous in the RVZ01, and I certainly wouldn't recommend it to most people. I just happened to want an onboard sound solution rather than using an external DAC and amp. The wireless card is great as well, but I'm not sure how it compares to the card used on the Z97i-plus. I can also see it being used in builds that have a custom loop (in which case they _can_ use the power delivery), something I might transition to in the future. (I want to give it a go but I'm not sure whether the fittings would stay tight if I was moving the computer around in a suitcase.)


----------



## witte200

Hi,

I don't know if you guys know already ... But there is an official FTZ01 product page now:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=533&area=en

some pics have a 120mm opening for the power supply and some have the old opening ... strange?

Also a product page for the Silverstone 500W SFX-L Power supply:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=527&area=en

Anyway. If the price is right I'm getting one of each! Or the Lian Li PC-O5. But that one will be to expensive I fear.


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *witte200*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I don't know if you guys know already ... But there is an official FTZ01 product page now:
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=533&area=en
> 
> some pics have a 120mm opening for the power supply and some have the old opening ... strange?
> 
> Also a product page for the Silverstone 500W SFX-L Power supply:
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=527&area=en
> 
> Anyway. If the price is right I'm getting one of each! Or the Lian Li PC-O5. But that one will be to expensive I fear.


I hope they've actually fitted a decent fan to the 500W SFX-L. The fan on my 600W SFX supply, while not the loudest part of the system, is by far the most noticeable because of an annoying whirring/clicking sound that it produces. And it can't run fanless for more than about 5-10 minutes after a system boot before it starts the fan up, so it would be nice if they build the 500W SFX-L to be able to supply more than about 20-30W without operating the fan...

I also wouldn't recommend the Lian Li PC-O5. Looks fantastic, is not very good in practise with significantly worse cooling and much shorter GPU support.


----------



## locksbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> I hope they've actually fitted a decent fan to the 500W SFX-L. The fan on my 600W SFX supply, while not the loudest part of the system, is by far the most noticeable because of an annoying whirring/clicking sound that it produces. And it can't run fanless for more than about 5-10 minutes after a system boot before it starts the fan up, so it would be nice if they build the 500W SFX-L to be able to supply more than about 20-30W without operating the fan...
> 
> I also wouldn't recommend the Lian Li PC-O5. Looks fantastic, is not very good in practise with significantly worse cooling and much shorter GPU support.


Presumably, like the guy who stuffed an ATX PSU in a existing RVZ01, the SFX-L PSU will fit (if a bit of a squeeze) and to get best air flow for the PSU, it'd be a good mod to drill extra holes in the case to match the new and larger fan size (or cut a hole and add a grill)?

EDIT: Just had a look at the Silverstone and the RVZ01 page lists the SFX and SFX-L PSUs, which suggests that they might be doing a revised version of the case. I've emailed the support team to clarify.


----------



## creed3020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hike333*
> 
> I'm choosing between ASUS Impact and MSI Gaming. Both Z97 based. Seems that installing water AIO into RVZ01 is not a trivial task. I'm better stay with some good heatsink and one fan sticked to the cover.
> 
> Also I thought that Cryorig with low profile fan is not effective as Thermalright with full 25 mm one.


I am using the MSI Gaming mITX board and it has been awesome. The overall package is not as rich as the ASUS Impact nor is the BIOS but it's been very stable and well equipped for less than the Impact. Also more compatible with other parts like my Cryorig C1.

Which Thermalright heatsink are you refering to?


----------



## Hike333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creed3020*
> 
> I am using the MSI Gaming mITX board and it has been awesome. The overall package is not as rich as the ASUS Impact nor is the BIOS but it's been very stable and well equipped for less than the Impact. Also more compatible with other parts like my Cryorig C1.
> 
> Which Thermalright heatsink are you refering to?


Oh, great! I'll stay with MSI then.
I'm talking about Thermalright AXP-100. And back to your Cryorig C1. Does it fit well? Any issues? To place it you need to remove FAN from the panel, right?


----------



## witte200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> I hope they've actually fitted a decent fan to the 500W SFX-L. The fan on my 600W SFX supply, while not the loudest part of the system, is by far the most noticeable because of an annoying whirring/clicking sound that it produces. And it can't run fanless for more than about 5-10 minutes after a system boot before it starts the fan up, so it would be nice if they build the 500W SFX-L to be able to supply more than about 20-30W without operating the fan...
> 
> I also wouldn't recommend the Lian Li PC-O5. Looks fantastic, is not very good in practise with significantly worse cooling and much shorter GPU support.


Chieftec makes a 500w sfx-l power supply to. Search for chieftec SFX 500GD-C. But I think its the same power supply. Just different brand.

Isn't it possible tot just chance the fan? To a noctua fan or something?


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Also the power cord is moved down in the FTZ01S for wider cards like the ASUS GTX 970 Strix


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> Also the power cord is moved down in the FTZ01S for wider cards like the ASUS GTX 970 Strix


HOLY S****! They fixed the one gripe I had with this case. Total perfection!


----------



## beaker920

Hi everyone, if I want to fit an Asus gtx 970 strix or msi gtx 970 gaming edition will I need to fit intake fans to both of the gpu air vents in the case to keep the gpu temps low? Looking at doing a build in this case rather than the prodigy. Just want to make sure it'll take an open air cooled 970 without anything being water-cooled, as that's something I don't want to do.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## noilly

Strange that there are differences between the silver and black ftz01. Black has regular 80mm psu vent and original power plug placement, while the Silver has 120mm vent and lower power plug. Maybe the pictures of the black version are from an earlier revision?


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noilly*
> 
> Strange that there are differences between the silver and black ftz01. Black has regular 80mm psu vent and original power plug placement, while the Silver has 120mm vent and lower power plug. Maybe the pictures of the black version are from an earlier revision?


I thought so too but mabye they're like that on purpose. The support may know


----------



## noilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> I thought so too but mabye they're like that on purpose. The support may know


The manual has the silver power plug placement though. The mystery deepens. I'm getting this case regardless; hope it's not too much more expensive.


----------



## locksbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> I thought so too but mabye they're like that on purpose. The support may know


Worst case if you've already got an RVZ01 and want to go for an SFX-L PSU, you could always acquire a spare panel for an FTZ01S with the bigger PSU fan aperture and spray it black.









Joking aside... It appears that the end vents on the ML07 / FTZ01 seem less open than the RVZ01. Has anyone found that this reduces the airflow at all?


----------



## creed3020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hike333*
> 
> Oh, great! I'll stay with MSI then.
> I'm talking about Thermalright AXP-100. And back to your Cryorig C1. Does it fit well? Any issues? To place it you need to remove FAN from the panel, right?


Okay thanks for confirming, I thought you went AXP-100 but wanted to be sure.

It does fit well, look at the build in my sig for pictures. It went it without any issues. I did remove the side panel fan. There remains about a 4-5 mm gap so it draws in air from the outside easily. The 24 pin mobo power cord had to be properly routed to fit around the fan as it is a 140mm fan.


----------



## noilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creed3020*
> 
> Okay thanks for confirming, I thought you went AXP-100 but wanted to be sure.
> 
> It does fit well, look at the build in my sig for pictures. It went it without any issues. I did remove the side panel fan. There remains about a 4-5 mm gap so it draws in air from the outside easily. The 24 pin mobo power cord had to be properly routed to fit around the fan as it is a 140mm fan.


how are temps on the c1?


----------



## frigidanchors

Has anyone been able to use a full ATX PSU and get a 2.5" SSD and a 3.5" HDD in the Raven RVZ01?

Would really love a case that can handle that setup, since 1 SSD + 1 3.5" HDD is the go-to for most of the building community, and I've got an ATX PSU that would love to be in this case.


----------



## locksbury

From looking earlier in the thread, a few guys have squeezed an ATX supply in, but you lose the 3.5" HDD mount in the process. Have a search on this thread for "ATX" and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## frigidanchors

Yeah, thanks, I've been avidly following those posts, but I'm having a hard time visualizing the amount of space left in the area where the motherboard is. Would it be possible to mount the HDD to the case side itself? Like could I remove the case fan that normally goes over the CPU, and somehow mount the HDD such that it partially covers the grill where the fan used to be?


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *witte200*
> 
> Chieftec makes a 500w sfx-l power supply to. Search for chieftec SFX 500GD-C. But I think its the same power supply. Just different brand.
> 
> Isn't it possible tot just chance the fan? To a noctua fan or something?


Silverstone's SFX 600W power supply uses a 0-5V range rather than a 0-12V range for the fan, according to the owner's club on these boards. This means that you wouldn't be able to power a replacement fan from the PSU's fan controller, unless a slim 80mm 0-5V fan actually exists outside of these power supplies and can be bought somewhere. However, it would probably be possible to swap the fan and hook the replacement fan up to the motherboard instead (or use a 4-pin molex from the PSU). You'd have to run the fan at full speed all the time, so presumably you'd have to find something that runs at a similar peak RPM to the PSU's fan and remains near silent while doing so to make the whole thing worthwhile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker920*
> 
> Hi everyone, if I want to fit an Asus gtx 970 strix or msi gtx 970 gaming edition will I need to fit intake fans to both of the gpu air vents in the case to keep the gpu temps low? Looking at doing a build in this case rather than the prodigy. Just want to make sure it'll take an open air cooled 970 without anything being water-cooled, as that's something I don't want to do.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian


Not sure about the MSI card, but I do know that the ASUS STRIX won't fit without leaving the power socket hanging out of the back of the case, as the card is so large that the power socket blocks installation normally. Personally, I'd recommend one of the EVGA cards as the coolers aren't taller or wider than the dual slot standard and won't cause any issues.

In terms of cooling, you're good for far more than a 970 in this case. My brother's running an ASUS 770 in his case with just the single stock case fan installed and has never had issues with the temperatures on that, so a 970 would be perfectly fine as well.

However, in my system, I installed two Noctua NF-F12 fans with low noise adapters on the GPU intakes (if the card's cooler is not much larger than the dual slot bracket, standard 120x25mm fans fit without a problem). The GPU intakes are now almost silent and push a huge amount of air directly onto the card. My EVGA 980 (ACX 2.0 cooler) idles in the low 30s with the cooler's own fans turned off, and peaks at 70C overclocked (and pulling 200W) on a quiet fan curve.

Basically, the case is great for whatever card you want, liquid cooling isn't necessary. If you want to help the GPU cooling though, have both intakes fitted with fans, full size 120x25mm fans if the GPU cooler isn't too large. (They aren't cheap but I personally recommend the Noctua NF-F12s, they have great airflow, are near silent with the low noise adapters, and have a high static pressure as well, forcing that air straight into the GPU cooler.)


----------



## locksbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frigidanchors*
> 
> Yeah, thanks, I've been avidly following those posts, but I'm having a hard time visualizing the amount of space left in the area where the motherboard is. Would it be possible to mount the HDD to the case side itself? Like could I remove the case fan that normally goes over the CPU, and somehow mount the HDD such that it partially covers the grill where the fan used to be?


From my readings, it'd be a bad idea to remove the fan above the motherboard, unless you're planning to run a slow/cool system.

Here's the page of the guy who did the ATX mod: http://blog.patrickd.de/my-steam-box-and-workstation-build/

If you really want a 3.5" HDD in there and an ATX supply, the only workable solution that I can think of that 'might' work, is to use a short gfx card (e.g.: Sapphire Compact ITX AMD Radeon R9 285) and use the space saved next to the PSU connectors and squeeze the HDD in there.


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Hello Overclock,

Having owned both PS4 and currently Xbox One, I have become tired of the lack of content and complete bull pucky that both Sony and Microsoft are serving and expecting me to swallow. I have 10 years ago, played and gamed on PC, but it was PC World style HP stock. I have looked into what these consoles are calling next gen, and am now pissed off at having the wool pulled over my face for so long.

I am going to be joining the PC master race. The problem is, I am not a fan of towers, therefore a small form factor console sized case will be what I am aiming for, hence joining this club. I am an electrical mechanical engineer, and willing to mod, braze, drill, rivet, solder and generally be unorthodox to get things how I want them. This will also be my first build, so expect many, MANY, seemingly obvious questions, but I'm hoping I've done my research.

Thanks, sorry in advance.

Looking at:
ML07B - looks to be less "juvenile" than the raven series - not sure whether the milo looks more sophisticated.
MSI Z97i
i5 4XXX - not bothered by overclocking, but I don't want to be in an ever upgrading cycle
MSI GTX970
Silverstone SFX 600w PSU - short cable management
2x4GB
1 SSD - 500gb ish
2nd 2.5" will be for my Turtle beach transponder for my wireless 5.1 headphones, keeping it all in one package
I already have a 3TB nas drive, so archived stuff kept remotely
From reading this forum, I've now taken it as a given that a third fan is necessary, but haven't looked into it too much.

I'm probably going to be panicking halfway through my build, but will be monitoring this forum, anything blatantly obvious I've missed out, please electro*****-slap me. Thanks.


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frigidanchors*
> 
> Yeah, thanks, I've been avidly following those posts, but I'm having a hard time visualizing the amount of space left in the area where the motherboard is. Would it be possible to mount the HDD to the case side itself? Like could I remove the case fan that normally goes over the CPU, and somehow mount the HDD such that it partially covers the grill where the fan used to be?


This could be the answer you're looking for...

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/asustek-unveils-small-form-factor-geforce-gtx-970/

I'm pretty sure Gigabyte have one out as well.


----------



## GermanFox-PC

@Fatty Bo Bo

Did you see the new FTZ01 cases? You'll mabye have to look for the different power plug placing of the FTZ01 because of your wide MSI card and these cases look similar to the milo.


----------



## somna

Hi, are there any owners here with the Zalman CNPS8900 Extreme pair with a case fan, regarding temp results.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somna*
> 
> Hi, are there any owners here with the Zalman CNPS8900 Extreme pair with a case fan, regarding temp results.


I had this paired with a Noctua NF-F12 Fan Y-Split from the CPU fan header as well as attached a low noise cable to it. The pair cooled my 95W i7 Sandy Bridge fairly well with a Prime 95 load of 1 hour. Temps remained under 70C in the winter but would hit 80C during the summer. I felt the pair was fairly quiet together..


----------



## somna

^ Thanks! Mind asking was it overclocked? A bit disappointing if that how it handles a 95w load. But I do live further up in the States though. Ambient temp probably a bit lower.


----------



## frigidanchors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatty Bo Bo*
> 
> This could be the answer you're looking for...
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/asustek-unveils-small-form-factor-geforce-gtx-970/
> 
> I'm pretty sure Gigabyte have one out as well.


Thanks, I already have a ~10" card though. I'll keep looking for solutions so that I can keep my PSU, GPU, and 3.5" HDD.


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> @Fatty Bo Bo
> 
> Did you see the new FTZ01 cases? You'll mabye have to look for the different power plug placing of the FTZ01 because of your wide MSI card and these cases look similar to the milo.


I have seen them, and I have been trying to find a supplier in the UK which stocks them. Continually getting google whacked searching for them, or loads of F1 and tyre info. I've sent an email to Silverstone asking who/where/when these are available in UK, but haven't heard back, guessing due to holidays.

This case is actually my preferred case on all the Silverstone and htpcs I've looked into. Any UK members that know where I can get one?


----------



## frigidanchors

Can anyone confirm whether I'd be able to connect the HDD in the space I've drawn in red? I don't know if that's the actual dimensions (I think I've drawn the HDD boundaries too large), but basically, I'd have the HDD mounted to the case side.

Lol the extents to which I'm going to make this happen.


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somna*
> 
> Hi, are there any owners here with the Zalman CNPS8900 Extreme pair with a case fan, regarding temp results.


The CNPS8900 Quiet (same heatsink with a quieter, lower RPM I believe) produced really good results on my brother's i5 4690k, with just the stock case fan installed (but a good 25mm thick fan will fit above it) it was producing temperatures in the low 70s if I remember correctly when overclocked to around 4.5GHz. I can't remember the voltage unfortunately.

Be warned though, you'll have difficulty fitting it on most mini-ITX motherboards. It would only go in one way on the ASUS Z97i-plus motherboard (with the heatpipes not oriented in an ideal way) and still either blocked the first RAM slot or would bend any low profile stick placed in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frigidanchors*
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether I'd be able to connect the HDD in the space I've drawn in red? I don't know if that's the actual dimensions (I think I've drawn the HDD boundaries too large), but basically, I'd have the HDD mounted to the case side.
> 
> Lol the extents to which I'm going to make this happen.


That might work if you're fine with completely blocking airflow to the CPU...you'd have no case fan intake and wouldn't be able to fit a particularly large cooler underneath, and anything down there would be starved for air. If you're sure you want to stick with the ATX PSU, maybe it's best to put the 3.5" drive in an external enclosure and keep it connected over USB 3.0?


----------



## frigidanchors

Is the GPU completely in its own compartment? I thought the airflow from the case fans in the GPU compartment flows into the rest of the case and up and out of the fan mesh above the CPU. I might have to do an external HDD, yeah.


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frigidanchors*
> 
> Is the GPU completely in its own compartment? I thought the airflow from the case fans in the GPU compartment flows into the rest of the case and up and out of the fan mesh above the CPU. I might have to do an external HDD, yeah.


The GPU is not completely isolated, there is a gap that air could flow through, but with the wires that will be in the way, it's not going to be much room at all. How effective that would be at providing airflow, I don't know. I really don't think it's worth strangling airflow, particularly if you want to build a high performance system with a decently cooled CPU.


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatty Bo Bo*
> 
> I have seen them, and I have been trying to find a supplier in the UK which stocks them. Continually getting google whacked searching for them, or loads of F1 and tyre info. I've sent an email to Silverstone asking who/where/when these are available in UK, but haven't heard back, guessing due to holidays.
> 
> This case is actually my preferred case on all the Silverstone and htpcs I've looked into. Any UK members that know where I can get one?


A guy from the German Silverstone team told me via Facebook that the FTZ01 will be available in Europe mid to end of February so you'll have to wait I guess


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> A guy from the German Silverstone team told me via Facebook that the FTZ01 will be available in Europe mid to end of February so you'll have to wait I guess


Thanks, Fox, I think it will be worth the wait, so that gives me a little while to gather the rest needed for the build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frigidanchors*
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether I'd be able to connect the HDD in the space I've drawn in red? I don't know if that's the actual dimensions (I think I've drawn the HDD boundaries too large), but basically, I'd have the HDD mounted to the case side.
> 
> Lol the extents to which I'm going to make this happen.


Does it have to be a 3.5"? Do you already have 2 x 2.5" drives going in?

I found it cheaper, neater, and safer for my data with a NAS drive. For the price of a 2 TB USB3 external hd, I was able to pick up the DLink 320L from amazon and a 3TB hd. This will plug into my router at home, can be accessed by many computers and tablets at the same time, and I can stick a second hd in there, copy everything over, and have a hard copy backup in a fireproof safe. There are no cables, my router streams videos in hd around the house, and it's kept remotely, so no audible noise. I'd recommend picking up a 1tb 2.5 hdd and using your 3.5 in a NAS.


----------



## creed3020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noilly*
> 
> how are temps on the c1?


Stock Intel Cooler

Idle: 25C on Cores/30C on Package/27C on SYSTIN @ CPU FAN 976RPM
After gaming 30 minutes: 64C on Cores/64C on Package/38C on SYSTIN @ 1370RPM

CYRORIG C1

Idle: 22C on Cores/27C on Package/30C on SYSTIN @ CPU FAN 734RPM
After gaming 30 minutes: 46C on Cores/47C on Package/41 on SYSTIN @ 766 RPM


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somna*
> 
> ^ Thanks! Mind asking was it overclocked? A bit disappointing if that how it handles a 95w load. But I do live further up in the States though. Ambient temp probably a bit lower.


Honestly, I think I have a dud of a CPU as I've tried many different CPU coolers in this case and all of my results suck. Even water cooling isn't producing the temp results I would prefer for the CPU.







I'm not overclocking or anything and I've applied several different TIM methods, all of which produced identical results. I should probably point out that I'm also using the air filters which do inhibit airflow. I do get slightly better temps of 3-5C lower with them off but I'd rather keep them on and clean them twice a month than build up a ton of dust inside of the case. They also reduce the sound the fans make as they pass through the grills.

Coolers I've tried:
Intel Stock Cooler
Noctua L9i with Noctua NF-F120 Inlet fan
Silverstone NT06-Pro
Zalman CNPS8900 Extreme with Noctua NF-F120 Inlet fan
Custom Water Cooling Loop


----------



## locksbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> A guy from the German Silverstone team told me via Facebook that the FTZ01 will be available in Europe mid to end of February so you'll have to wait I guess


Good to hear! I've been trying to decide on a gfx card for a RVZ01 build and keep finding most are too tall (length is no issue).

Also, I did email support asking about the SFX-L PSUs in the RVZ01 case and got this reply:
Quote:


> Dear Sir
> 
> Thank you very much for your interest in SilverStone.
> 
> We already ship SX500-G to our Europe branch office on last month that should arrive and release to market very soon. If you want to get the first batch of it, we will suggest you contact to our retailer and make a pre-order from them.
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com.tw/wheretobuy.php?wname=united&area=en
> 
> About compatibility between SX500-G and RVZ01, you can refer to following picture that RVZ01 can be compatible with SX500-G without any problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Albert
> SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.


This still makes me think that the RVZ01 PSU vent hole will still be too small, but then that's what a drill is for...







Or just wait for the FTZ01.


----------



## ListenerFan

I'm trying to cool a i7-4970K in a RVZ01, I intended to use a Corsair H60 with the corrugated tubing (just so happened to have). I can't get the H60 to fit in the case well at all, as well as I think my pump is on it's last leg. My question is what is a better option then the stock intel cooler, because it just can't hang with the heat this i7 wants to put out. Is the CRYORIG C1 worth it? I know some are using the dual fan noctua without the top fan, but how are temps in that setup?


----------



## frigidanchors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatty Bo Bo*
> 
> Thanks, Fox, I think it will be worth the wait, so that gives me a little while to gather the rest needed for the build.
> Does it have to be a 3.5"? Do you already have 2 x 2.5" drives going in?
> 
> I found it cheaper, neater, and safer for my data with a NAS drive. For the price of a 2 TB USB3 external hd, I was able to pick up the DLink 320L from amazon and a 3TB hd. This will plug into my router at home, can be accessed by many computers and tablets at the same time, and I can stick a second hd in there, copy everything over, and have a hard copy backup in a fireproof safe. There are no cables, my router streams videos in hd around the house, and it's kept remotely, so no audible noise. I'd recommend picking up a 1tb 2.5 hdd and using your 3.5 in a NAS.


I basically want to transplant my current Define R4 build with 1 3.5" HDD and 1 2.5" SSD into the Raven RVZ01 since I plan on taking this SFF build around with me. I'll look into NAS solutions and see if they're cheap enough, especially if they're pretty comparable to the cost of an external HDD enclosure.

EDIT: Also, I'm having a hard time determining where everybody's getting their 90 degree power cords for their PSU's. Is the 90 degree cable included with the case, or with the SFX Silverstone PSU's? I'll be researching the answer in the meantime!

EDIT2: Answered my own question. 

I can see the 90 degree connector in this picture. Awesome.


----------



## pax77kor

I just bought RVZ01 case and Silverstone 450ST-G.
200 dollars for case and power is a bit expensive for me, but seeing with my own eyes, I really like it.
Right now I'm wating for my cpu cooler, which is AXP-100.
I have a question though.
How do I take the horizontal raven logo out?
I'm planning to use the case vertically, and would like to put the vertical raven logo instead.
I'm kind of afraid that if I use too much force it might break or something.


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pax77kor*
> 
> I just bought RVZ01 case and Silverstone 450ST-G.
> 200 dollars for case and power is a bit expensive for me, but seeing with my own eyes, I really like it.
> Right now I'm wating for my cpu cooler, which is AXP-100.
> I have a question though.
> How do I take the horizontal raven logo out?
> I'm planning to use the case vertically, and would like to put the vertical raven logo instead.
> I'm kind of afraid that if I use too much force it might break or something.


Hey,

It should just snap out and the new one snaps in. Linus Tech Tips shows how on you tube when he first reviewed the case, but he doesn't show taking the old logo off, I'm guessing because it's a pain in the ass, but he shows snapping the new one in - easy! ha. 1:50


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locksbury*
> 
> Good to hear! I've been trying to decide on a gfx card for a RVZ01 build and keep finding most are too tall (length is no issue).
> 
> Also, I did email support asking about the SFX-L PSUs in the RVZ01 case and got this reply:
> This still makes me think that the RVZ01 PSU vent hole will still be too small, but then that's what a drill is for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just wait for the FTZ01.


My question is, can you still install an SSD on the bracket next to the PSU? Will it fit?


----------



## unvaluablespace

Hi guys. I am really excited about the ftz01 as I have a few plans for it, but you guys seem to have some good experience with smaller cases like this than I do, so I have a few questions, particularly for rvz01 owners, since the inside is supposedly the same:

First of all, any idea on price? Just curious what to expect to pay for the case itself.

Now for the REAL questions: I will be coming from a fractal design Node 605. This is a pretty beefy case, but has proven to be nice and silent for my usage. I never did like its sheer size though, hence the possible jump to ftz01. With everything more packed in, how do noise acoustics become affected? I imagine the vent grills for the CPU and GPU specifically, being so much closer to the opening, would this make the case that much louder? My node 605 is awesome at being quiet, only becoming noisy when games were running high end, which usually was still not too bad.

Because everything is crammed in, do parts get hotter? I'm not so much worried about CPU/GPU, as they will have dedicated cooling, but more worried about other more minor components, (HDD, SSD, memory, motherboard, etc.) Do the side vents really provide proper airflow? Will it run warmer than say my node 605 setup?

I'm really curious, does anyone know if the corner vents of the ftz01 actually have vent holes as well? Another reason I want this case is to essentially mod wireless USB devices internally inside the case, and hoping the corner vents are actually open enough to allow wireless to properly escape. Weird random question, I know, but as I said, for a mod I plan on doing with the case

I live in a small place, and share it with my dog, who despite the breed, seems to shed alot. Its never really been an issue with my node 605, as the vents are on the side, but will having the CPU vent on the top of the ftz01 case cause me any serious trouble with hair, dust? I usually frequently clean my vents on my case, just mostly worried about it getting inside the ftz01.

Last question is to sort of future proof this setup, but as an htpc, I feel no need to do the whole dual graphics card thing. I know this case wouldn't allow it anyway, but I'm just curious in case anyone knows. Does anyone think sometime in the future, 4k gaming with one card will become the norm, much like 1080p on one card is easily doable. I don't have a 4k TV yet, but I'd love to be able to game in the future if I ever get one, and just hoping if 4k picks up, maybe we will eventually see high end single cards strong enough to push 4k on high to max settings. Just curious as that's one major limitation I see with downgrading from my node 605, but I don't want to have to dual graphics anyway. I like the ftz01's smaller size

Sorry for the wall of text/novel, but any answers to any questions would be much appreciated, if not so I could at least be prepared for what I'm getting myself into. Lol


----------



## Sader0

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unvaluablespace*
> 
> Hi guys. I am really excited about the ftz01 as I have a few plans for it, but you guys seem to have some good experience with smaller cases like this than I do, so I have a few questions, particularly for rvz01 owners, since the inside is supposedly the same:
> 
> First of all, any idea on price? Just curious what to expect to pay for the case itself.
> 
> Now for the REAL questions: I will be coming from a fractal design Node 605. This is a pretty beefy case, but has proven to be nice and silent for my usage. I never did like its sheer size though, hence the possible jump to ftz01. With everything more packed in, how do noise acoustics become affected? I imagine the vent grills for the CPU and GPU specifically, being so much closer to the opening, would this make the case that much louder? My node 605 is awesome at being quiet, only becoming noisy when games were running high end, which usually was still not too bad.
> 
> Because everything is crammed in, do parts get hotter? I'm not so much worried about CPU/GPU, as they will have dedicated cooling, but more worried about other more minor components, (HDD, SSD, memory, motherboard, etc.) Do the side vents really provide proper airflow? Will it run warmer than say my node 605 setup?
> 
> I'm really curious, does anyone know if the corner vents of the ftz01 actually have vent holes as well? Another reason I want this case is to essentially mod wireless USB devices internally inside the case, and hoping the corner vents are actually open enough to allow wireless to properly escape. Weird random question, I know, but as I said, for a mod I plan on doing with the case
> 
> I live in a small place, and share it with my dog, who despite the breed, seems to shed alot. Its never really been an issue with my node 605, as the vents are on the side, but will having the CPU vent on the top of the ftz01 case cause me any serious trouble with hair, dust? I usually frequently clean my vents on my case, just mostly worried about it getting inside the ftz01.
> 
> Last question is to sort of future proof this setup, but as an htpc, I feel no need to do the whole dual graphics card thing. I know this case wouldn't allow it anyway, but I'm just curious in case anyone knows. Does anyone think sometime in the future, 4k gaming with one card will become the norm, much like 1080p on one card is easily doable. I don't have a 4k TV yet, but I'd love to be able to game in the future if I ever get one, and just hoping if 4k picks up, maybe we will eventually see high end single cards strong enough to push 4k on high to max settings. Just curious as that's one major limitation I see with downgrading from my node 605, but I don't want to have to dual graphics anyway. I like the ftz01's smaller size
> 
> Sorry for the wall of text/novel, but any answers to any questions would be much appreciated, if not so I could at least be prepared for what I'm getting myself into. Lol





Owner or RVZ01B:

1. Sound perception is different for every person. Example - my (returned) Asus Strix 970 had audible Coil whine(on high fps) and buzzling during 60 fps gaming which was clearly audible as GPU is right opposite to the intake dual 120mm fans cutout. In this respect Node 605 should be better GPU sound isolation that this case. However smaller cases tend to be placed closer to people using them, so if yours will be 2-3 meters away - I would not worry much.

2. Yes - space is very limited, you do not actually realize how, until you start building







Components tend to run hotter - my average MB temp under continuous gaming was abt 50 Degrees(pretty normal actually). Memory I would not worry - can stand high temps as well as any SSDs, however if you decide to place any 2.5HDD above the GPU - this is where you might run into problem - my SSD got to 45 > Degrees during continuous gaming sessions(placed in slot above GPU). During continuous load temps are starting to rise slowly for all components inside, as case is small - even my 3.5" WD 1tb Green HDD mounted above PSU heated up 3-5 Degrees more that usual during long lasting system load...you get the idea.

3. Fur question - you must have a dust filters for all intakes - example my RVZ01B has 3 dust filters(CPU + 2 on GPU) that help against dust/hairs ALOT(while increasing internal temperatures in the case). However the only thing I do not understand is why Silverstone did not include dust filter for PSU ? Recommend 4(!) dust filters for you, cleaning every week or so. If not available with case - then buy magnetic one separately.

4. 4K single GPU gaming is not anywhere near 1-2 years from now(best case scenario in my opinion). And by gaming I mean 4K 60-120Hz IPS\AMVA Panels... GPU Cards are also late as of now - you cant get 60FPS @ 60HZ 4K with any single card right now, heck even 2 high end cards will struggle to give constant stable 60 FPS. Other than this - case is pretty much up-gradable as any standard case. Only noticeable limitations are CPU cooler height & PSU form factor.

P.S. All above temps are provided with dust filters equipped.

4K Gaming tests - (Russian) http://www.ixbt.com/video3/i1214-video.shtml

Good Luck !


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frigidanchors*
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether I'd be able to connect the HDD in the space I've drawn in red? I don't know if that's the actual dimensions (I think I've drawn the HDD boundaries too large), but basically, I'd have the HDD mounted to the case side.
> 
> Lol the extents to which I'm going to make this happen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> The CNPS8900 Quiet (same heatsink with a quieter, lower RPM I believe) produced really good results on my brother's i5 4690k, with just the stock case fan installed (but a good 25mm thick fan will fit above it) it was producing temperatures in the low 70s if I remember correctly when overclocked to around 4.5GHz. I can't remember the voltage unfortunately.
> 
> Be warned though, you'll have difficulty fitting it on most mini-ITX motherboards. It would only go in one way on the ASUS Z97i-plus motherboard (with the heatpipes not oriented in an ideal way) and still either blocked the first RAM slot or would bend any low profile stick placed in there.
> That might work if you're fine with completely blocking airflow to the CPU...you'd have no case fan intake and wouldn't be able to fit a particularly large cooler underneath, and anything down there would be starved for air. If you're sure you want to stick with the ATX PSU, maybe it's best to put the 3.5" drive in an external enclosure and keep it connected over USB 3.0?


If you got that Corsair in there, and someone wants an ATX PSU, why not get a Silverstone Strider and use the PP05e cables. That PSU is 20mm longer than the 500XL and actually 60mm shorter than that Corsair you have in there.


----------



## SunnyD

Finally got mine mostly all built. Swapped out the ram to get some low profile kingston sticks in there along with some 15mm silverstone fans to make the Kuhler fit properly on the side panel. Everything fits snugly but it fits.

My only complaint I guess, for a HTPC, is that the feet for the horizontal profile are stick on rather than some nicer clip on type, meaning if I want to later change to a tower I'll have to remove the rubber feet and they'll be useless at a later date. And the power switch is ridiculously hard to press, I have to hold the case down so as not to slide it when trying to use the power button. It could have used an IR sensor built in, but now I'm nitpicking. Minor things really.

I still have yet to try to remove the plastic side panels so I can thread my wifi antennas in through the chassis, definitely not an easy task at all. I also need to pick up a video card and a BD drive to round out the box.


----------



## frigidanchors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> If you got that Corsair in there, and someone wants an ATX PSU, why not get a Silverstone Strider and use the PP05e cables. That PSU is 20mm longer than the 500XL and actually 60mm shorter than that Corsair you have in there.


I'm a little confused. The image I posted isn't of my build, it came from http://blog.patrickd.de/my-steam-box-and-workstation-build/. I've got a PSU that's 10mm shorter than the one he used, which should make my build a tiny smidgen easier.


----------



## locksbury

Hi

I've almost nailed down my machine spec for the RVZ01 case, I've realised that I can live with a slower CPU for now and can plough the money into a GTX 970







(£250-£300)

From my searches on this thread, GTX 970 cards that are known to fit are:

Gigabyte GV N970 G1 GAMING
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX 2.0 4GB
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclock (blower type cooler)

Could fits:
Gainward OR PNY GTX970 4GB Maxwell NVIDIA (blower type cooler) (probably the cheapest for a reason!)
Palit GeForce GTX970 4GB (Blower Type, model number: NE5X970014G2-2041F)

Cards that don't are:
Asus Strix cooler types
MSI Gaming (FROZR V) types

Looking round, I found the GALAX GeForce GTX 970 EX OC "Black Edition" on sale for £270 (http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-006-GX).

I'm leaning towards the Galax as it seems a good deal (at least in UK e-tailers), has good reviews and from it's dimensions, I think it'll fit; but just wanted to check with yourselves and be sure the heat pipes that protrude slightly from the top edge aren't going to be an issue.

What do you guys think?


----------



## frigidanchors

If you guys look at page 18 of the RVZ01 manual (http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-RVZ01-Manual.pdf), then you'll see that we're told cards up to 5.88", or 149.3mm, wide can fit if you don't use the graphics card holder. I don't have a card nearly that wide, but if I were to upgrade to a chunky R9 290, how would I go about installing the card without the use of the GPU holder?


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frigidanchors*
> 
> If you guys look at page 18 of the RVZ01 manual (http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-RVZ01-Manual.pdf), then you'll see that we're told cards up to 5.88", or 149.3mm, wide can fit if you don't use the graphics card holder. I don't have a card nearly that wide, but if I were to upgrade to a chunky R9 290, how would I go about installing the card without the use of the GPU holder?


I think their referring to the little support stick that attaches to the not-riser card edge. On step 12 of page 11, it says to "adjust the graphics card support bracket appropriately" and a very small pic shows a bit which can slide towards rhe front or rear depending if it's in the way. I think it means you can't install that support leg, not sure how useful that support leg is though, on page 6 the diagram shows the graphics card mount is supported by screws onto the side wall of the case.


----------



## noilly

RVZ02 announced:

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/silverstone-raven-rvz02,28312.html


----------



## frigidanchors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noilly*
> 
> RVZ02 announced:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/silverstone-raven-rvz02,28312.html


bahgawd

It looks like it might fit a 2.5" SSD and maybbbe a 3.5" HDD? Probably two to three 2.5" drives. Either way, I think I'm going to go through with the RVZ01 just to be able to keep my PSU.

Based on this image

it looks like the current design accommodates two 2.5" drives.


----------



## BWohlwend

I love that these cases keep getting smaller and smaller. Hopefully Broadwell will allow more power in a smaller package. I would love to see a 5770k hitting 4.4 Ghz with a mini-itx air cooler. That will make these small cases such a viable option for portable powerhouse PCs.


----------



## Grey728

Dang... This RVZ02 is just about perfect with exception of the stupid looking front panel. It cuts out the intake fans for a near bare-bone Motherboard/Graphics card combo. I wonder what the motherboard side of the case looks like. I hope it's perforated enough to allow any heatsink to draw in enough cool air and/or allow heat to escape without looking too.. weird. Either way I may just build another computer just for this.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Raven RVZ02

350 x 350 x 80
9.8 L
SFX PSU
dual-slot full length graphics card



http://www.tomshardware.com/news/silverstone-raven-rvz02,28312.html
Quote:


> Of the two, the Raven RVZ02 is without a doubt the most interesting to the majority of us, as it follows in the footsteps of the original RVZ01, which brought a compact, yet very capable Mini-ITX enclosure to the table. It measures 350 x 350 mm and is only 80 mm wide, or thick, depending on how you place it. It has an internal capacity of 9.8 liters, which actually makes it about 30 percent smaller than its predecessor. Additionally, it also has a sleeker design, which together make it look a lot more appealing. SilverStone claims that the case is now close enough in size to living room consoles, meaning it will also fit in furniture or stand next to it without drawing too much attention to itself.
> 
> Inside it there is room for an SFX PSU, a single dual-slot graphics card (with the case fortunately, still supporting full-size graphics cards) using a PCI-Express riser. Add an SSD and you have your own self-built equivalent to a console, but with the power of a gaming PC. More details were not available immediately, so stay tuned for more when we pass by SilverStone's booth at the show. Considering how packed the original Raven RVZ01 was, and that this one is 30 percent smaller, we're going to assume that it does make a number of sacrifices internally, and that it doesn't actually succeed the RVZ01, but rather that it will be placed next to it in the product stack.


FTZ01

http://techreport.com/news/27633/uber-slim-silverstone-mini-itx-cases-can-house-dual-slot-graphics
Quote:


> The RVZ02 is coming in the second quarter and is the slimmer of the two, with a volume of just 10 liters. Despite that distinction, it can house graphics cards up to 11.5" long, including the GeForce GTX 980.
> 
> The FTZ01 is closer to release and is a little larger, at 14 liters. SilverStone expects to roll it out later this month with a $129 asking price. This one is made of solid aluminum (hence the metallic finish), and it features a dual-chamber design with slim fans. SilverStone says the FTZ01 is similar to the Falcon Northwest Tiki, which it produced.


----------



## csuzuki

probably been answered already, but if i do not over clock my cpu (i7-4770k) or my gpu (r9 290 windforce) will the 450 watt power supply be enough for the system? part picker rates the system at 417 watts


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csuzuki*
> 
> probably been answered already, but if i do not over clock my cpu (i7-4770k) or my gpu (r9 290 windforce) will the 450 watt power supply be enough for the system? part picker rates the system at 417 watts


Will be a tight fit - i.e. PSU will be working very close to its stated 450W capacity - even with Gold rated PSU would not recommend for a long term usage. If you have not bought PSU yes - look for a 600W version from Silverstone to be on safe side for long term operations.

This is actually the reason I sold my R9 290 and now trying to get proper GTX970


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locksbury*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I've almost nailed down my machine spec for the RVZ01 case, I've realised that I can live with a slower CPU for now and can plough the money into a GTX 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (£250-£300)
> 
> From my searches on this thread, GTX 970 cards that are known to fit are:
> 
> Gigabyte GV N970 G1 GAMING
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX 2.0 4GB
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclock (blower type cooler)
> 
> Could fits:
> Gainward OR PNY GTX970 4GB Maxwell NVIDIA (blower type cooler) (probably the cheapest for a reason!)
> Palit GeForce GTX970 4GB (Blower Type, model number: NE5X970014G2-2041F)
> 
> Cards that don't are:
> Asus Strix cooler types
> MSI Gaming (FROZR V) types
> 
> Looking round, I found the GALAX GeForce GTX 970 EX OC "Black Edition" on sale for £270 (http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-006-GX).
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Galax as it seems a good deal (at least in UK e-tailers), has good reviews and from it's dimensions, I think it'll fit; but just wanted to check with yourselves and be sure the heat pipes that protrude slightly from the top edge aren't going to be an issue.
> 
> What do you guys think?


this question is more to GTX970 owners thread, but:
- Gainward + Palit with blower coolers are bit noisy, however they are exhausting air outside the case which might help with overall hardware temps. VRMs are cooled fine.
- Gigabyte GV N970 G1 GAMING this is hands down best GTX970 in terms of cooling & VRM temps(they are cooled by very same heatsink that touches GPU). As a cons for me
a. fan noise under load which can be solved by enabling custom curve
b. fans does not stop and are on 1500 rpm at ilde. This can be revised by BIOS editor.
c. dumps jot air inside the case - again not much of a worry with out case as it is well ventilated, but may increase overall system temps(card itself should be perfectly fine  )
d. pretty huge in size.

GALAX cant say much, but seems like 2nd echelon card like Gainward & Palit

If you dont worry abt the noise and need lower system temps in price of higher GPU temps - buy blower type cooler.
If you want to overclock a bit and also not worried abt the noise - take Gigabyte - should be coolest of all specified.

Not to mention all of them might have coil whine...


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locksbury*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I've almost nailed down my machine spec for the RVZ01 case, I've realised that I can live with a slower CPU for now and can plough the money into a GTX 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (£250-£300)
> 
> From my searches on this thread, GTX 970 cards that are known to fit are:
> 
> Gigabyte GV N970 G1 GAMING
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX 2.0 4GB
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclock (blower type cooler)
> 
> Could fits:
> Gainward OR PNY GTX970 4GB Maxwell NVIDIA (blower type cooler) (probably the cheapest for a reason!)
> Palit GeForce GTX970 4GB (Blower Type, model number: NE5X970014G2-2041F)
> 
> Cards that don't are:
> Asus Strix cooler types
> MSI Gaming (FROZR V) types
> 
> Looking round, I found the GALAX GeForce GTX 970 EX OC "Black Edition" on sale for £270 (http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-006-GX).
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Galax as it seems a good deal (at least in UK e-tailers), has good reviews and from it's dimensions, I think it'll fit; but just wanted to check with yourselves and be sure the heat pipes that protrude slightly from the top edge aren't going to be an issue.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I take it you've read the bit tech review:
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/12/02/galax-geforce-gtx-970-exoc-black-edition-re/1
According to them, that card leads the pack on all fronts except for power consumption, but it's a tiny bit. If the MSI won't fit the raven because of the power cord, then the only thing stopping you is brand recognition. Names aren't everything, and those numbers are pretty good. Go for it.


----------



## locksbury

@ Sader0 & Fatty Bo Bo

Thanks for your thoughts, sorry if my last question came across as a card review; I was more wanted confirmation (or at least a good hunch) that unlike the Asus Strix or MSI 970, the heatpipes of the Galax wouldn't interfere in a similar fashion in the RVZ01 case.

Now that the sales have ended, the more overclocked Galax card is back to £300!







On the upside though, they appeared to have gone to the effort of potting the inductors of the VRM circuits, so it should hopefully reduce coil whine.









Hrm, the new cases are looking good! Not sure whether to wait for the FTZ01 or pull the trigger and get the RVZ01. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Personally, I am waiting for the fortress. A few weeks is not a lot considering how long this is going to last, and also not having to compromise on the graphics card is worth the wait as well. Gives me time to get all other components together, I won't have to pay for rush shipping, sell the xbox to fund the pc, etc.

I might stencil/spraypaint FTZ01 day one edition on a controller.


----------



## hobx

Hi Everyone,

Long time lurker, first post. I wanted to say hello and post my experiences with the RVZ01 as I'm not an overclocker or a modder (why come to overlockers.net? You guys are the most active RVZ01 users, and most people are going to come here first) and I thought it would be good to have at least one stock setup as an example for those that want to build.

So, onto the good stuff: I built this system roughly a year a go. I'm a system admin, so had experience replacing every component except the motherboard and CPU. I always shied away from a complete build, as I used desktop replacement laptops and consoles.

Then came the Steam Machine announcment. I was excited, and didn't want to wait for the OEM and official releases. (Good job really, the official release was supposed to be mid 2014!)

I decided to replace my 360, ps3 and xbmc installed Apple TV with my own machine, so these were my requirements:

1) Keyboard / Mouseless setup
2) Play games lying on the sofa using a 360 controller
3) Play Blurays
4) A central interface / media player
5) A price on par with Xbone or PS4
6) Play modern games at 1080p without issue

Number 5 went completely out of the window straight away. I finally settled on this build:

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/hobx/saved/

Which cost me almost eight hundred pound sterling all in. Doh! I did however give me a nice mid range system to play with. The core components are a i5 4440 and a MSI GTX660 2GB. My biggest fear going in was temperature, as I really have no experience with cooling, thermal paste, negative or positive pressure or any of those things. After many days of research, I gave up and I decided to just give the stock setup a go (Intel fan, default out of the box RVZ01 fan configuration) and see what happened.

The build itself went surprisingly well, I was a bit confused of the LED indicators cables, but eventually got there. I also had to rewire certain sections a couple of times, given it was my first time managing cables and I wanted to make sure airflow was optimal (as much as a n00b like myself could judge it as so).

I also got a bit over zealous. I did all the cable management on the motherboard side but got fed up and just shoved the rest of the cables under the space under the graphics card. I booted the system and imeddiately heard a ratatatatat. Oops. Back to the drawing board. A quick check and I found that a cable was rubbing against the graphics card underside fan. This scared me enough that I completed the cable managment before booting up again. Hopefully other newbies will learn from my mistake here.









After about three weeks of speccing, investigation, etc thouroughly fed up at this point, and just wanted to get playing with the software side. Booted up. First impression, the LED in the front is BRIGHT. Too bright in my opinion. When I sit in the dark watching a film its almost blinding. A quick masking tape fix resolved that issue, and stands to this day lol. I will get round to replacing that LED one day.

After much experimenting with different interfaces and such, my plans were pretty well defeated to be honest. There simply is no interface that will allow for keyboard and mouseless use through everything. I had a Kinnect for Windows device and this was going to be my central interface for navigation. I knew Windows 7 wasn't supported but thought 8.1 would surely support it natively. Nope! As such, I still have to manually switch between my media centre, steam and the windows desktop. I use a wireless keyboard and mouse for the desktop, a MCE remote for the media centre, and the 360 controller for Steam. You can configure third party scripting utitilities to manage this, but honestly the Windows focus interface is too buggy. Even Steam Big Mode has this issue where sometimes it switches the focus mid game to your desktop or another app demanding your attention.

Number 3 was also a complete bust. Soundcards, CPU's and Graphics cards all run at seperature clock speeds, the result for bluray playing is that sound goes out of sync. You can manage this using a clock fixing utility such as reclock, but with this the problem still occurs if you pause your movie. The drive spins down to preserve power, and when you resume your movie the sync is gone. If Bluray's are a primary requirement for your setup, I'd recommend getting a cheap dedicated player.

Final thoughts? Unless you are a techie, If you want a decent all in one device, you're better off with a console. If you require a media centre, a HTPC will be good, but be prepared to get the keyboard and mouse out for administrative tasks. (Or, Remote Desktop if you have another device. I was rdping from my ipad to the box, but MS broke their IPAD app with the last update, as Windows also only supports a single instance, ie: one user logged into the box at a time, you will still need to reenter your password when you get back to your TV.

Okay. Thas my story, now onto the more relevent stuff for Overclockers. After spending almost a grand, I didn't actually play anything that would tax the system until last week lol. HL2 didn't bring the tempeature up at all, nor did day to day media centre activities.

Finally, last week I played COD:AW through start to finish in one day. It took about 12 hours all in (I'm apparently a little slower than most in this regard as it is said to have a seven hour playtime), and at the end of the day the PSU area at the back was too hot to touch. I didn't have any temperature apps installed to see exactly what it got up to. This week, I have been playing Bioshock Infinite and UT3, again old enough to not tax the system too much. After I have now installed some temperature apps and the GPU maxed out at 78C. The CPU at mid 50C and everything else below that. That was after bioshock. It is winter at the moment and the ambient temp in my room is probably about 23C.

I suspect given all the above, in the middle of summer if I were to do a 12 hour session on a modern game I might run into trouble. The system is vertically configured with plenty of clearance in the sides, and about an inch at the back.

I may do some stress testing this week to follow up, and it is time for a good clean of the insides so I will post pics aswell.









Thoughts, questions, comments?

- Hobx

P.S. My cleaner managed to lose one of the rubber feet for the RVZ01, anyone know where I can order a replacment?

Edit: The heat from COD was obviously the gfx backpanel. Which is next to where the psu extension outputs.... d'oh!

Edit 2: Got nostalgic and popped the bonnet:


----------



## Firereign

The RVZ02 looks like a really nice re-design, but I'm concerned about how the cooling will be affected by dropping all intake fans and dropping the CPU cooler height limit by something like another 20-25mm. I'd be tempted to upgrade if I didn't have a 3.5" hard drive and a CPU cooler that won't work well in there.

Also, my Yate Loon 20mm thick fan arrived today. It fits perfectly above the Noctua NH-L12 CPU cooler and seems to be pushing quite a lot more air through than the stock case fan. I got the low RPM model of the Yate Loon, rated for 1350RPM but seems to be running at 1200RPM for me. It's slightly quieter and has dropped the peak CPU temps by 5-10C, it now doesn't go above 80C on the hottest core when loaded with OCCT and mostly stays in the low 70s (4.4GHz 1.138V 4790k), gives me a bit more overclocking headroom, I might try for 4.6GHz.


----------



## locksbury

@Fatty Bo Bo

A very good point. I might do the same and see how the reviews of the FTZ01 go and if the case temps are as good as the RVZ01, then I'll get one. My only puzzlement on the FTZ01 is if the top vents (when the case is vertical) are as good as the ones on the RVZ01 (didn't look like it from the photos). Right, whilst my ATX case doesn't support ITX boards, I may as well get the other bits.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> The RVZ02 looks like a really nice re-design, but I'm concerned about how the cooling will be affected by dropping all intake fans and dropping the CPU cooler height limit by something like another 20-25mm. I'd be tempted to upgrade if I didn't have a 3.5" hard drive and a CPU cooler that won't work well in there.
> 
> Also, my Yate Loon 20mm thick fan arrived today. It fits perfectly above the Noctua NH-L12 CPU cooler and seems to be pushing quite a lot more air through than the stock case fan. I got the low RPM model of the Yate Loon, rated for 1350RPM but seems to be running at 1200RPM for me. It's slightly quieter and has dropped the peak CPU temps by 5-10C, it now doesn't go above 80C on the hottest core when loaded with OCCT and mostly stays in the low 70s (4.4GHz 1.138V 4790k), gives me a bit more overclocking headroom, I might try for 4.6GHz.


Exactly. I need the 1x 3.5" HDD. Maybe it can be fitted in place of the slot loader?

Then there's the cooling. Not sure about temps with high-end stuff, like 4790k & GTX 980.

And the apparent lack of dust management.


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

@hobx

Currently, I use a Mac mini running plex. All films are kept on a network dlink 320L. This is going to be purely a gaming pc for me. I am hoping to use controller mostly, also running win 7. Check out

http://ds4windows.com

There are instructions and drivers (not official) on how to use a ps4 controller on windows. The brilliant part? The touch pad works as a mouse, not a very accurate one, but works.


----------



## hobx

@ Fatty Bo Bo

I haven't had the pleasure of holding a ps4 controller yet, but I prefer the 360 over duel shock. Does the ps4 use wifi direct? THat would be a major plus over my current setup. I have a wired 360. I could use wireless but that would invole an external receiver. I've already got two dongles on the system, all of which betrays my original intention of an all in one device.

Hope I haven't put you off, I'll be very interested to see what you come up with. You can automate some pretty cool stuff. Have steam dump out into media centre' and vice versa. If you set media centre to boot on startup that gives you a reasonable facsimile for a console interface, but it's just a bit clunky for my taste. I want the elegance of a console









For your system, is there any reason you went for a Z board? You said you don't want to overclock, which is one of the major differences. From gamers nexus:

http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/1132-intel-haswell-chipset-comparison

_

Z- or P- Prefixes: "Performance" Class. Although the P- series is now deprecated, Z- and P-prefixed chipsets are Intel's branding for "performance computing." This is what overclockers and not-quite-enthusiast-class enthusiasts opt for, making most of its demographic dedicated to gamers with an interest in OCing. The performance-series chipsets also make for great render/encoding machines, for those producing YouTube videos or other home footage with some regularity.

H- Prefixes: "Mainstream" computing. The H-series of chipsets is dedicated to non-K SKU CPUs, so it feels most at home when in an HTPC or other "living room" type of computer. Overclockers and enthusiasts should stick to Z and above, but anyone building a pure gaming machine with no interest to overclock at all (and no interest in multi-GPU arrays) should seriously consider H-class chipsets. We'll talk more about why below.

_

I saved a little bit going for a he based Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIF

What's a fortress btw?


----------



## Danzle

You guys may like this:




Perfect for slim cases!


----------



## frigidanchors

wow, I've managed to almost completely strip one of the screws holding the graphics card holder in. Do you guys know what kind of screw this is, so I can replace it once I get it out?


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

If you're in the uk, ScrewFix sells EasyOuts - reverse thread drill bits that can get stripped screws out. Try a ViseGrip, even if you can't turn them once latched on, they can create 2 flat sides you can spin with an adjustable. Take it and a good screw to the geek shop, they'll be able to match one up there. Better to have one than to try to explain what you're looking for. Thread size, counts, screw thickness can all be checked right there to make sure you have less trips back and forth.


----------



## frigidanchors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatty Bo Bo*
> 
> If you're in the uk, ScrewFix sells EasyOuts - reverse thread drill bits that can get stripped screws out. Try a ViseGrip, even if you can't turn them once latched on, they can create 2 flat sides you can spin with an adjustable. Take it and a good screw to the geek shop, they'll be able to match one up there. Better to have one than to try to explain what you're looking for. Thread size, counts, screw thickness can all be checked right there to make sure you have less trips back and forth.


Thanks, I managed to get it open anyhow. Is the Y-splitter for the fans that's included with the case supposed to be plugged into the mobo's chassis fan connector? How are you supposed to know whether your mobo can handle the load?


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

The only thing I can find is that the fans run on the 12v supply from the psu, and they normally draw about 1.8watts. The general consensus is that unless you're running 50 fans, don't worry. You can manufacture an inline fuse if you're worried, put a 500mA fuse in, that will trip at 6 watts. That would mean slicing one of your nice cables to do it. Might be a bit of a pain in the backside, but it might be peace of mind.


----------



## slyce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locksbury*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I've almost nailed down my machine spec for the RVZ01 case, I've realised that I can live with a slower CPU for now and can plough the money into a GTX 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (£250-£300)
> 
> From my searches on this thread, GTX 970 cards that are known to fit are:
> 
> Gigabyte GV N970 G1 GAMING
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX 2.0 4GB
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclock (blower type cooler)
> 
> Could fits:
> Gainward OR PNY GTX970 4GB Maxwell NVIDIA (blower type cooler) (probably the cheapest for a reason!)
> Palit GeForce GTX970 4GB (Blower Type, model number: NE5X970014G2-2041F)
> 
> Cards that don't are:
> Asus Strix cooler types
> MSI Gaming (FROZR V) types
> 
> Looking round, I found the GALAX GeForce GTX 970 EX OC "Black Edition" on sale for £270 (http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-006-GX).
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Galax as it seems a good deal (at least in UK e-tailers), has good reviews and from it's dimensions, I think it'll fit; but just wanted to check with yourselves and be sure the heat pipes that protrude slightly from the top edge aren't going to be an issue.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Just got to read your post so I decided to share my experience with the case and a GTX 970.

I own a MSI GTX 970 Gaming and I can confirm that it fits the RVZ01 with no problems. I did not even have to unscrew and pull out the power cord to make it fit.

It need a little more wiggling in though.

Now I do not have a pic of the 970 inside the case, but I do have a pic of it mounted on the GPU tray of the case to somehow validate my claim











I am still contemplating on upgrading to a Gaming 980, and if I do, I'll report back if it fits perfectly or not (since the 980 has a wider PCB and has a support bar from the PCI shield going to the cooler)

Hope this helps!


----------



## frigidanchors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatty Bo Bo*
> 
> The only thing I can find is that the fans run on the 12v supply from the psu, and they normally draw about 1.8watts. The general consensus is that unless you're running 50 fans, don't worry. You can manufacture an inline fuse if you're worried, put a 500mA fuse in, that will trip at 6 watts. That would mean slicing one of your nice cables to do it. Might be a bit of a pain in the backside, but it might be peace of mind.


So people generally haven't been using their chassis fan connectors on their mobo's? That... would solve the power issue. This rig is starting to come together.


----------



## Vendari

Well... I use 2 PWM fans on a splitter and have it on a fan header. The other header is for the Noctua L9i


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frigidanchors*
> 
> So people generally haven't been using their chassis fan connectors on their mobo's? That... would solve the power issue. This rig is starting to come together.


I mean that the power from the mobo output comes from the 12v portion of the psu, it is then run through an speed controller which changes the voltage output, the fans then run faster if the speed controller outputs higher voltage. It should be somewhere buried deep in your motherboard's spec and tech sheet, but I'm saying that the output should be able to handle 2 fans, I wouldn't have thought that 2 more watts would blow the motherboard.


----------



## sandystone

hey guyz i am new here..bt following this thread fr 1 month....i am in vry strict budget so i will b using some of existing components
i want to build a rig whch wud be portable and carry in laptop bags. i strictly wud lyk to use my existing
*ATX PSU*(Corsair VS450 450) and *microATX* mobo(gigabyte ga 78lmt s2p).
_i also hav a 3.5" HDD nd a normal optical drive whch i may or may not use....i m ready to sacrifice here_
i wud buy 1 SSD, AMD fx 6300 and a nvidia 750 ti(half height , low profile available)

BEFORE I TALK ABOUT CASES LET ME TELL U THAT I AM READY TO DO ALL SORT OF CASE MODDING,CUTTING , WELDING ...
1)obvious choice wud be a ML03/ML04 whch fits all components bt that wud be big enuf to fit in any bag or case....
2)so i was thinking that if cud get a ML07 nd fit my ATX PSU nd microATX mobo ... bt it seems the height or thickness is too much compared to ML03/ML04..i ll gve sme pics frm newegg nd seems that ML07 is bigger than ML03/ML04


A BIT OF CHALLENGE IN NEXT 2 SELECTIONS:








1)RVZ02- its smaller bt i am not sure that the ATX PSU nd microATX mobo wud fit..i am ready to do cutting nd all...even i wud put the ATX PSU outside
2)ML05/ML06-this is the smallest... i will surely take this challenge if my microATX mobo fits in(my biggest obstacle is this)....i ll get a half height card nd i will put the ATX PSU fitted outside the case..also i wud do some modding inside the case..
PLLZZ HELP


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandystone*
> 
> hey guyz i am new here..bt following this thread fr 1 month....i am in vry strict budget so i will b using some of existing components
> i want to build a rig whch wud be portable and carry in laptop bags. i strictly wud lyk to use my existing
> *ATX PSU*(Corsair VS450 450) and *microATX* mobo(gigabyte ga 78lmt s2p).
> _i also hav a 3.5" HDD nd a normal optical drive whch i may or may not use....i m ready to sacrifice here_
> i wud buy 1 SSD, AMD fx 6300 and a nvidia 750 ti(half height , low profile available)
> 
> BEFORE I TALK ABOUT CASES LET ME TELL U THAT I AM READY TO DO ALL SORT OF CASE MODDING,CUTTING , WELDING ...
> 1)obvious choice wud be a ML03/ML04 whch fits all components bt that wud be big enuf to fit in any bag or case....
> 2)so i was thinking that if cud get a ML07 nd fit my ATX PSU nd microATX mobo ... bt it seems the height or thickness is too much compared to ML03/ML04..i ll gve sme pics frm newegg nd seems that ML07 is bigger than ML03/ML04
> 
> 
> A BIT OF CHALLENGE IN NEXT 2 SELECTIONS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1)RVZ02- its smaller bt i am not sure that the ATX PSU nd microATX mobo wud fit..i am ready to do cutting nd all...even i wud put the ATX PSU outside
> 2)ML05/ML06-this is the smallest... i will surely take this challenge if my microATX mobo fits in(my biggest obstacle is this)....i ll get a half height card nd i will put the ATX PSU fitted outside the case..also i wud do some modding inside the case..
> PLLZZ HELP


I'm all for cut'n'customise, but you are probably going to be looking at a new mobo at least, there won't be mounting holes for a matx, so you'll have to construct some and have spacers for the mobo. There isn't a way of securing the atx psu to the ml07, I'm assuming not in the 03/04 either, so having a large, heavy lump of metal rolling around near all them expensive bits is probably a bad plan for a mobile piece. Also, there isn't the 90 degree riser, so you'll have to construct one, I think there are ribbon types available, and you'll have to mount any graphics cards ad hock where you can. With modding the case that much, and packing so much in, you will be drastically altering the intended airflow, so you will probably have to sort out additional ventilation (think xbox rrod). Also, If you're going to be on a budget, I'd factor in some cash for a new keyboard, it looks like the vowels don't work on yours.







If you persevere, send pics...


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandystone*
> 
> hey guyz i am new here..bt following this thread fr 1 month....i am in vry strict budget so i will b using some of existing components
> i want to build a rig whch wud be portable and carry in laptop bags. i strictly wud lyk to use my existing
> *ATX PSU*(Corsair VS450 450) and *microATX* mobo(gigabyte ga 78lmt s2p).
> _i also hav a 3.5" HDD nd a normal optical drive whch i may or may not use....i m ready to sacrifice here_
> i wud buy 1 SSD, AMD fx 6300 and a nvidia 750 ti(half height , low profile available)
> 
> BEFORE I TALK ABOUT CASES LET ME TELL U THAT I AM READY TO DO ALL SORT OF CASE MODDING,CUTTING , WELDING ...
> 1)obvious choice wud be a ML03/ML04 whch fits all components bt that wud be big enuf to fit in any bag or case....
> 2)so i was thinking that if cud get a ML07 nd fit my ATX PSU nd microATX mobo ... bt it seems the height or thickness is too much compared to ML03/ML04..i ll gve sme pics frm newegg nd seems that
> 
> A BIT OF CHALLENGE IN NEXT 2 SELECTIONS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1)RVZ02- its smaller bt i am not sure that the ATX PSU nd microATX mobo wud fit..i am ready to do cutting nd all...even i wud put the ATX PSU outside
> 2)ML05/ML06-this is the smallest... i will surely take this challenge if my microATX mobo fits in(my biggest obstacle is this)....i ll get a half height card nd i will put the ATX PSU fitted outside the case..also i wud do some modding inside the case..
> PLLZZ HELP


I don't think you can fit Micro ATX and ATX PSU inside ML07. By assuming the inside of the ML07 is the same as RVZ01, it barely have any mm when you put ATX PSU and a Mini-ITX in there. mini -tx is 170mm x 170mm. Your motherboard is 24.4cm x 20.6cm. ATX PSU is 150 × 86 × 140 mm. 170mm (Mini-ITX) + 140 mm (ATX PSU) is 310 mm. 244mm (micro-ATX) plus 140mm (ATX PSU) is 384mm. The external width of ML07 is 350mm, you basically have an extra 34 mm.

You wont fit micro-ATX and ATX PSU inside ML07 as well. The limit for the MB is way less than 205 mm, and you have a 206 (width?) MB. The MB is still way bigger than ML07. Not to mention the longer PSU will now meet with longer MB.

If you are willing to do cutting, what's holding you back from getting mini-ITX? And if you are willing to do cutting and welding, ML07 can be your answer. You just need to cut apart the case on half and extend the dimension by few cm, using whatever way that you can. So, on ML07, the 350mm dimension, you need probably need to add 30 to 40 mm.


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemega*
> 
> If you are willing to do cutting, what's holding you back from getting mini-ITX? And if you are willing to do cutting and welding, ML07 can be your answer. You just need to cut apart the case on half and extend the dimension by few cm, using whatever way that you can. So, on ML07, the 350mm dimension, you need probably need to add 30 to 40 mm.


You could buy 2, then you could cut the left side off one, and the right side off the other, weld them together and have a milo streeeeeeetch limo edition.


----------



## sandystone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HammyX*
> 
> Hi guy! Im New One here
> 
> I've reading this thread for a month and want to try some build with this raven (I'm sst raven fan ,I have rv01 and 02 too)
> 
> then I've seen this post
> and this blog
> 
> http://blog.patrickd.de/my-steam-box-and-workstation-build/
> 
> So i really want to build this too.
> 
> And yesterday I've got a chance the shop has the case to i take it home.
> 
> plus i've some weird matx like asrock h61m-vs3 that close to itx with additional 1 expension slot http://www.asrock.com/mb/compare.asp?SelectedModel=H61M-VS3&SelectedModel=H61MV-ITX&
> 
> I've seen that rvz-01 has a 2 piece raiser and I think it can fit with h61m-vs3
> 
> then I build this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware list :
> 
> - i7 3770s
> 
> - Asrock H61M-VS3
> 
> - TeamXtreme Valcan 2133 4x2
> 
> - Asus HD7870 DC2
> 
> - WD 2.5" 250gb from my old laptop
> 
> - XFX 650core bronze full wired
> 
> a bit tight but still good
> 
> thanks to CaptainZombie to post that chinese guy mod, this chinese guy and the blog.


i saw this so....














..which actually means that its not impossible with ML07 ... they have worked a way out with micro ATX and ATX PSU


----------



## sandystone

*Fatty Bo Bo* ... ML03/ML04 specs for you
it does support micro ATX and ATX PSU .....750 ti half height , low profile cards are available.....but just thinking if its size is okay....i don't think i ll be able to carry it in any bag....any suggestion ?


----------



## LimitGTX

Saw this video of the RVZ02 figured some people might like to see it


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimitGTX*
> 
> Saw this video of the RVZ02 figured some people might like to see it


Thanks for posting. It looks like Silverstone fixed some of the issues they had with the RVZ and ML07 with this new case. I'm more interested in coming back to this case but would look into the FTZ01 since it has a 120mm cut out for the PSU, then I could fit my Strider Plus Gold 550W PSU in there with probably some velcro. If I could at least use the NZXT G10 with the GPU, that would be great. I think I saw someone use that in here, but can't recall. My current case that I'm using is the Air 240 which is fantastic.


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandystone*
> 
> *Fatty Bo Bo* ... ML03/ML04 specs for you
> it does support micro ATX and ATX PSU .....750 ti half height , low profile cards are available.....but just thinking if its size is okay....i don't think i ll be able to carry it in any bag....any suggestion ?


Ha ha ha ha Ha. I am a t!t. Looking at the 05/06's and talking about the 07.... Sorry about that. I have a shoulder style bag that should fit a 100x350 case from a regular luggage shop - not a specialised place, so custom laptop bags shouldn't be a hard find. If you're looking to fly, I used to carry camera gear in a pelican case. They are ultra durable, and come with a customisable foam block which fills up the entire interior. You just cut out the shape you need, they come in all kinds of sizes. Not cheap, but your pc will survive the airport in one. The ml07 is bigger than the 04 by just under 2", but if it has the features that will best fit your needs, which it looks like it does. It looks like you will be able to port most of your current stuff over.


----------



## locksbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyce*
> 
> Just got to read your post so I decided to share my experience with the case and a GTX 970.
> 
> I own a MSI GTX 970 Gaming and I can confirm that it fits the RVZ01 with no problems. I did not even have to unscrew and pull out the power cord to make it fit.
> 
> It need a little more wiggling in though.
> 
> Now I do not have a pic of the 970 inside the case, but I do have a pic of it mounted on the GPU tray of the case to somehow validate my claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still contemplating on upgrading to a Gaming 980, and if I do, I'll report back if it fits perfectly or not (since the 980 has a wider PCB and has a support bar from the PCI shield going to the cooler)
> 
> Hope this helps!


@ Slyce

Thanks for the info! But may I ask how much 'wiggling' was needed? Just some cable management? If so, I might spring for the MSI card over the Galax as it's supposed to run quieter.


----------



## locksbury

Hi

Earlier, I realised that as I'm unlikely to ever need to stream media to another PC or smart TV, I could save the £145 I would have to spend on a NAS shell and stick the pair of HDDs (2.5" mechs) in the case as a RAID 0 configuration for bulk data and use a 256GB SSD for the main OS/Steam core.

Searching the thread, I see that others have successfully had RAID arrays in their cases. So can I ask how did the thermals pan out for the HDDs in those cases and the internal case temperatures in general?

I'm not expecting miracles here of course, but if it means having one less box/psu/fan to keep/clean, then that's a bonus.


----------



## slyce

@locksbury

When inserting the GPU tray with the MSI 970 Gaming in place, just tilt the top part with the heatpipes into the case first and you should be golden









I have not had the pleasure of using the Galax card, but even at 60 to 70% fan speed, the 970 Gaming is still pretty quiet yet keeps my overclocked temps in check.


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandystone*
> 
> i saw this so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..which actually means that its not impossible with ML07 ... they have worked a way out with micro ATX and ATX PSU


Did you not read "*weird matx like asrock h61m-vs3 that close to itx* with additional 1 expension slot" ? I can't even find the actual dimension of that board. Mini -tx is 170mm x 170mm. Your motherboard is 24.4cm x 20.6cm. ATX PSU is 150 × 86 × 140 mm. Your MB is definitely standard micro ATX. Just compare the picture side by side and you will notice that h61m-vs3 is way smaller than micro-ATX specification.


----------



## fleetfeather

The asrock H61 mobo is mDTX size, not mATX or mITX


----------



## Amater

Hi All

Wanted to share some ideas which not all of you are going to agree with me
I love the concept of Raven rvz01, however sfx psu was always my issue
Si I ended up with this ?
Now before anyone ask for more I have very limited budget and the build is not going to be completed until maybe another month but plz take a look and slep me









Who can guess the PSU?


----------



## frigidanchors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amater*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Wanted to share some ideas which not all of you are going to agree with me
> I love the concept of Raven rvz01, however sfx psu was always my issue
> Si I ended up with this ?
> Now before anyone ask for more I have very limited budget and the build is not going to be completed until maybe another month but plz take a look and slep me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who can guess the PSU?


EVGA Supernova 850? How did you manage to get it under the front panel USB 3.0 header card?

EDIT: the adapter cable for the two case fans is kind of strange. One of the heads goes [ x x x x ] where "x" is a pin, and the other goes [ x 0 x x ] where the "0" is a place with no pin, even though there is a slot for where a pin would be able to go. Is my adapter broken?


----------



## totonor

Hello,

I recently buy a rvz01 ! Damn, he's pretty nice, but i have a problem.
First of all, my configuration :

1 x Core i5-4690K - 3,5 GHz
1 x 840 EVO 250 Go
1 x Ventirad pour processeur RAIJINTEK Pallas
1 x Desktop SSHD 2 To + 8 Go NAND
1 x GA-H97N-WIFI
2 x Barrette mémoire CRUCIAL DDR3 PC3-12800 - 4Go - 1600 MHz - CAS 9 - Ballistix Sport
1 x sfx gigabyte 450w.

My problem come from my pallas with my motherboard. When i put the pallas on the motherboard, i can't put graphic card, pallas is too big.









So what can i do ?

Keep the orignal ventilator of intel ?
Cut the pallasto make him less longer ?

If i keep the orignal ventilator, can i overclock with it ?

Regards


----------



## frigidanchors

I've finished the rough draft of my build! Only have to buy some more zip ties to square away some cables to ensure they don't get snagged in fans.

But get this...

Full ATX PSU.
3.5" HDD.

It's ugly. It's nasty. But it's working! Temps in the vertical position are looking healthy as well!

I'll be posting to /r/buildapc in the coming days.


----------



## nazim777

resolved


----------



## Amater

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:
Originally Posted by Amater View Post

Hi All

Wanted to share some ideas which not all of you are going to agree with me
I love the concept of Raven rvz01, however sfx psu was always my issue
Si I ended up with this ?
Now before anyone ask for more I have very limited budget and the build is not going to be completed until maybe another month but plz take a look and slep me wink.gif

Who can guess the PSU?

EVGA Supernova 850? How did you manage to get it under the front panel USB 3.0 header card?

EDIT: the adapter cable for the two case fans is kind of strange. One of the heads goes [ x x x x ] where "x" is a pin, and the other goes [ x 0 x x ] where the "0" is a place with no pin, even though there is a slot for where a pin would be able to go. Is my adapter broken?
Edited by frigidanchors - Yesterday at 10:12 pm



Morning All

Lets make things simple all u need to do in 2 steps

My Rig so far


Raven RVZ01
EVGA Supernova G2 850W

*All u will need* :

Cutter

Hacksaw

Metal Rasps

*Any other brand or make tools can be used*

*Step 1*
Need to remove the screw supporting mounts for the SFX PSU, NOT THE MOTHERBOARD ONE (don't know what they are called), use a Hacksaw blade(also uninstall all the cabling from the case front panel, fans not to cut anything)
Use the rasps to remove any sharp edges left from the process

*JUST BE EXACT*


*Step 2*
Place the PSU with the "L" shape power plug attached in to the case. Take a close look where the plug is located; cut out a side panel exactly in the same position(Picture explains it better), i have realized that much more can be cuted out then just this tiny bit
Again make sure no sharp edges will be let behinde


The reason for this step is that the PSU is 180MM long; the "L" shape power cord is adding another 14mm to the PSU
So the result is this :


*FAQ:*
Why do i need to cut the case ?
Otherwise The PSU will not fit under the front panel cabling

Can a still use the plastic side panel after the cut out and the PSU is in position?
YES the plastic side panel fits back nicely
*Once The side panel is going to be placed back to the case you will need to remove the PSU to be able to detach the side panel in the future which isn't an easy process







*

What about PSU Cable management, Motherboard installation GPU and the Heatsink
I am ot that far








But some tips:
The PSU installed it can be moved around aprox 2-3 mm so i am sure (cant confirm) that the MB will fit in
Cable Management well it is a Full Modular PSU the there is a plenty cables to chose from;cables are flexible not too long
Heatsink cant advice at this stage the PSU is mounted that it will be an exhoust which in eco mode is inactive up to 45C

So the final result of installing the PSU in to the case





*Also great tips picture and advice's from Patrick on hes web site please visit as well
Thank you All please share your ideas*

PS.: Is the 850 not a overkill ? It is


----------



## locksbury

OK revised spec:

Case: RVZ01 or FTZ01
PSU: 450W+ (Will go for the FTZ01 and SFX-L PSU if it's quieter)
CPU: i5 4590 (Fastest CPU I can get for £150(ish))
MBD: Gigabyte H97-NWIFI (seems to have all round good reviews and I'm not fussed about M2)
HSF: Noctua NH-L12 (Can move the CPU case fan to the GFX card area and use the Noctua as the cpu intake as it'd be the closest to my ears)
RAM: 8 or 16GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile (basically the best of what I can get at Scan.co.uk)
GFX: MSI Geforce 970 Gaming 4 (based on proof it fits from another poster and being reviews as one of the quietest)
SSD: Crucial 256GB MX100 (will be fast and big enough for Win7 and Steam Core)
HDD: WD 2TB

Questions:
- I realised that in these cases, the HDD cooling is limited, but which of the HDD locations are generally the cooler? I would guess the 2.5" drive on the GPU bracket.
- If I went to the effort of doing complete custom power cables; would this likely improve the airflow usefully or am I better off just getting a 3rd party cable kit?

Finally, I've more of a sonic query.... My current Lian-Li ATX case (under my desk), makes an acceptable drone, but as it's aluminium (yes I did spell that right







), meaning the front and side panels vibrate a bit. So half the time I have to sit at the desk with my foot/leg just touching it to quieten it and plus, it's a lump to move anyway. That's why I went past uATX and looking at the RVZ01/FTZ01s.









So, I know it's a subjective thing and there's variability depending on which components you choose, but how would people describe the sound signature of the RVZ01 when it's put vertically on the desk and loaded with a mid-level gaming rig?


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

If you're ok with using used parts, check out CEX. They don't do all components, they do RAM, CPUs, Graphics cards, HDD, SDD, a few other bits. But they're all used. They do come with a 1 year replacement warranty and all are fully tested. 8GB crucial ram is £28, i5-4690K is £155.00. Got my 60GB system SDD - only for windows - for £25. Can't fault this shop.

Scan.co.uk do silverstone's modular flat cable kit for £16 ish plus shipping, apparently really really makes things easier, and half the price of the crimps. the 600w comes with this kit included. Also a good place to get an extra magnetic fan filter to cover the PSU inlet.


----------



## totonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totonor*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I recently buy a rvz01 ! Damn, he's pretty nice, but i have a problem.
> First of all, my configuration :
> 
> 1 x Core i5-4690K - 3,5 GHz
> 1 x 840 EVO 250 Go
> 1 x Ventirad pour processeur RAIJINTEK Pallas
> 1 x Desktop SSHD 2 To + 8 Go NAND
> 1 x GA-H97N-WIFI
> 2 x Barrette mémoire CRUCIAL DDR3 PC3-12800 - 4Go - 1600 MHz - CAS 9 - Ballistix Sport
> 1 x sfx gigabyte 450w.
> 
> My problem come from my pallas with my motherboard. When i put the pallas on the motherboard, i can't put graphic card, pallas is too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what can i do ?
> 
> Keep the orignal ventilator of intel ?
> Cut the pallasto make him less longer ?
> 
> If i keep the orignal ventilator, can i overclock with it ?
> 
> Regards


Hello,

Damn, i'm so excited so i come again









Do you think i can reduce the pallas if i cut it ?

Or which is the best ? Noctua nh l12 ? I can overclock with it (i don't change voltage) Does it fit with the GA H97N wifi ?

About noctua, i'd like to buy this one to replace rvz01 : NF-F12 PWM , is it ok with gtx 770 graphic card ? Isn't it too fat ?

I've heard problem with power connector of the rvz01 and 770gtx. Is it only one model or all gtx770 ? Mine is PNY.

Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

I wouldn't cut the size of a heat sync down, the pipes are filled with refrigerant which will boil absorbing the heat from the cpu and then condense again when the fan above cools the vapour down. Cutting the aluminium fins will mean that they will not be able to get rid of the heat absorbed to air from refrigerant. Biggest problem is if you cut the wrong bit, and lose the gas in the tube, then the whole heat pipe is useless. If the Raijintek definitely doesn't fit, for sure, then stick it on eBay and replace it rather than mod.

I've seen the Scythe Shuriken used and it looks to be quite good, which brings me to my next question:

Is the Scythe Shuriken any good?


----------



## Hayakku99

CPU: i5 4690k
CPU Cooler: Noctua LH-12
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z97N GAMING 5
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws 8GB DD3 1866MHz CL9
Storage: Kingston V300 240GB
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Video Card: Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 GAMING
Case: Silverstone RVZ01
PSU: Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold

It's good? I want to build it


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> You guys may like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for slim cases!


Wow... What an innovative idea... the heatsink "is also" the fan"! Very cool. NET: A fan and heatsink in half the space. Great for small form factor units like the RVZ01 etc.


----------



## locksbury

Just ordered the first batch of bits for my build:

GFX: MSI Gaming 4 GTX 970
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
HSF: Nocuta NH-L12
ram: 8GB 1600MHz CAS9
cpu: Intel i5 4690K
mbd: Gigabyte Z97N-WIFI
hdd: WD 2TB 3.5" WD20EZRX (I know it's not the fastest, but it'll be fine for me!)

Can't wait to get the sub-assembly "open air" tested on my desk. Muhahahha!









EDIT: After some price comparison, I reasoned I saved enough in the difference so that's why I have gone for Z97 and 4690K. Going to have my first go at overclocking once the system is all up and good.


----------



## frigidanchors

Word of caution, be sure to test both fans before you build your system. Specifically, test the case fan that's attached to the removable side panel, the fan that sits above the CPU because you're probably not going to test that one until you decide to put the cover on, at which point you've probably mostly built your system. I found out quite a bit late that one of my case fans rattles, and getting it replaced is probably not going to be worth the hassle. I've already built inside my system, and disassembling everything just for one fan isn't going to be worth it. Great case, otherwise. Temps are looking cooler than they were in my R4.


----------



## Hayakku99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locksbury*
> 
> Just ordered the first batch of bits for my build:
> 
> GFX: MSI Gaming 4 GTX 970
> SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
> HSF: Nocuta NH-L12
> ram: 8GB 1600MHz CAS9
> cpu: Intel i5 4690K
> mbd: Gigabyte Z97N-WIFI
> hdd: WD 2TB 3.5" WD20EZRX (I know it's not the fastest, but it'll be fine for me!)
> 
> Can't wait to get the sub-assembly "open air" tested on my desk. Muhahahha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: After some price comparison, I reasoned I saved enough in the difference so that's why I have gone for Z97 and 4690K. Going to have my first go at overclocking once the system is all up and good.


L12 is too big


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm building a Raven system as a small project for the TV to replace my Acer Revo so I can game on it too. Nothing extreme, have the system in my sig for that.

So far I've got:

Silverstone RVZ01

i5 4460

8GB Vengeance LP 1600 CAS 9

ASUS Z97-PLUS

600W Strider SST

2GB EVGA 750Ti SC (this may change)

Wasn't sure whether or not to bother with a H series cooler, but I've passed up on that idea so far. Only real question I have is, I take it a reference 980 GTX has no problem in this case?

Edit: actually more importantly can anyone recommend a slot loading dvd reader for this unit? Besides the most obvious choice, SST-SOD02. Was looking for a little cheaper.


----------



## totonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hayakku99*
> 
> L12 is too big


Are you sure ?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/2770#post_23337467


----------



## Hayakku99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totonor*
> 
> Are you sure ?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/2770#post_23337467


And this?

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/FRzMnQ


----------



## hobx

Woah. Didn't realise the RVZ02 had dropped the fans. Its a confident move. What do we think? Does this lend towards the people that are putting Water Coolers in, or can someone like myself with a stock build still run a reasonbly temperatured system.

For my next upgrade I'l like to see something closer to the steam machine prototype 7litres. Come to think of it, did the Steam Machine have case fans?


----------



## Hayakku99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totonor*
> 
> Are you sure ?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/2770#post_23337467


And this?


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hayakku99*
> 
> L12 is too big


Take off the top fan and it fits fine. Keeps my i5 below 45C.


----------



## Hayakku99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> Take off the top fan and it fits fine. Keeps my i5 below 45C.


Oh thanks, for case ventilation two Noctua NF-S12A PWM?


----------



## locksbury

@ Hayakku99

When I researched this thread, there was someone who bought a whole lot of coolers to see how they fitted, of which he took some good photos. Also, there's plenty of useful into about the coolers that fit in the case. So that's how I know it'll fit.









I'm likely to have the case sat vertically on the desk and too my left, so my intention is to move the big Noctua fan off the cooler to occupy the vent above the CPU and then move the existing silverstone case fan (which would be above the cpu) to the GPU area. If the GPU case fans are too noisy, I can always get more Noctuas in the future.









HTH.


----------



## Hayakku99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locksbury*
> 
> @ Hayakku99
> 
> When I researched this thread, there was someone who bought a whole lot of coolers to see how they fitted, of which he took some good photos. Also, there's plenty of useful into about the coolers that fit in the case. So that's how I know it'll fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm likely to have the case sat vertically on the desk and too my left, so my intention is to move the big Noctua fan off the cooler to occupy the vent above the CPU and then move the existing silverstone case fan (which would be above the cpu) to the GPU area. If the GPU case fans are too noisy, I can always get more Noctuas in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTH.


For $50-70 is good overclock with a L12? How far I can overclock my i5 4690k?


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hayakku99*
> 
> Oh thanks, for case ventilation two Noctua NF-S12A PWM?


I went with 2 x Silverstone FW121 PWM slim fans for the GPU intake. Left the stock fan that came with the Raven case on the CPU intake. It's quiet enough for me.


----------



## Hayakku99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> I went with 2 x Silverstone FW121 PWM slim fans for the GPU intake. Left the stock fan that came with the Raven case on the CPU intake. It's quiet enough for me.


Why do you have got a Z97 mobo if you don't OC?


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hayakku99*
> 
> Why do you have got a Z97 mobo if you don't OC?


To future-proof and have the option to OC if/when I decide to upgrade my CPU.


----------



## somna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hobx*
> 
> Come to think of it, did the Steam Machine have case fans?


Quote:


>


.


----------



## frigidanchors

Posted my completed build on reddit's /r/buildapc subreddit.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2s7tux/build_complete_its_not_possible_snailrub_no_its/
 If you guys have any questions, let me know! Took forever to build this thing.


----------



## locksbury

@ Somna
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somna*
> 
> .


Presumably the shrouding on the CPU and GPU fans were there to direct the airflow and thus remove the need for extra fans.

EDIT: Hmm, the image doesn't appear to want to embed in the quote.


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hayakku99*
> 
> For $50-70 is good overclock with a L12? How far I can overclock my i5 4690k?


Running my i7 4790k at 4.6GHz 1.2V with the L12. I replaced the top Noctua fan with a quiet 20mm thick Yate Loon fan (as they seem to be the only ones making a 20mm thick fan). It peaks at 90C on the hottest core with OCCT but nothing I do in normal usage gets even close to that load, so I find that perfectly fine.

I originally ran the stock 15mm case fan in place of the 20mm thick Yate Loon I have now, it was a little toastier and I ran it at 4.4GHz 1.125V.

Not sure what the temperatures would be if you mounted the Noctua fan externally (I didn't personally want to do that) but you should easily hit 4.5-4.6GHz by doing that.


----------



## aaron5

I noticed 'ML08' in the thread title.
What is that?
I can't find it on Google or elsewhere in this thread.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not sure why people are even that bothered with these coolers. Granted I've not bought a K chip for my centre (4460), but honestly? It's not like you're putting an 8 core in there. I'm running the stock HS&F. I R NOOB?









Overclocking in the Raven on air...


----------



## the 1

Is anyone else having issues with turbulence noise when using case fans? I tried using a Phanteks PH-F140HP as an intake and it's unusually loud at 550 RPM. When it's running in free air, it's virtually silent. I don't know if it's because the fan is a bad match for the case grills or what.

@NH-l12 owners: Is it possible to use a slim 120mm fan underneath the heatsink if low-profile memory is used?


----------



## hobx

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somna*
> 
> .


That thing is just too gorgeous for words...... So, no fans. Interesting.

Seems I have learned a bit from my experience. Checking the spec, the Asrock motherboards cluster all the ports on one side, which orients in the centre. On my gigabyte they are on an outside meaning my cables have to run all around the case. Hmmm I have no reason to swap my mobo, but I'm so tempted


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the 1*
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with turbulence noise when using case fans?


Yes. I noticed that too particularly with the Noctua NF-F12s I had running at near full speed (These are supposed to be silent!). The filters reduce the noise but I'm considering cutting the grill out and replacing it with a different pattern that would still allow me to use the filter.


----------



## Adampv

Hi all,

I built my steam box this Christmas using an MSI z97 gaming motherboard, i5 4460, MSI 280 twin frozr, 8gb corsair vengeance, and all in an RVZ01. I installed the retail cooler at first, and then upgraded to a Zalman CPSN 2X. Checking the temps in the BiOS it's idling at 60 degrees, so I re-apply the thermal paste and try again with the same result. Today I've tried a Noctua NH-L9I, and installed two aero cool 120mm fans, one above and one below leaving one of the silverstone fans in the bottom of the case. Result? 61 degrees.

All bios settings are out of the box.

Ready to quit, seriously.

Any suggestions?


----------



## vamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adampv*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I built my steam box this Christmas using an MSI z97 gaming motherboard, i5 4460, MSI 280 twin frozr, 8gb corsair vengeance, and all in an RVZ01. I installed the retail cooler at first, and then upgraded to a Zalman CPSN 2X. Checking the temps in the BiOS it's idling at 60 degrees, so I re-apply the thermal paste and try again with the same result. Today I've tried a Noctua NH-L9I, and installed two aero cool 120mm fans, one above and one below leaving one of the silverstone fans in the bottom of the case. Result? 61 degrees.
> 
> All bios settings are out of the box.
> 
> Ready to quit, seriously.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I'm assuming that you've seated the coolers correctly? Are all fans working?

Also, IIRC, BIOS doesn't really let the CPU enter a lower clock/power state. Do your high temperatures persist in normal usage in Windows?


----------



## Adampv

Need to stop there, embarrassed. Downloaded HW monitor and it's running 38 degrees... Lordy.


----------



## vamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adampv*
> 
> Need to stop there, embarrassed. Downloaded HW monitor and it's running 38 degrees... Lordy.


Lol, yeah, I was a little worried too when I made my second build and had yet to install Windows. I was sitting there in BIOS and worried about the temperature I was seeing.

That said, 38 degrees seems a little on the warmer side for idling, but there are so many factors that could go into your idle temperature that I can't really judge. Enjoy your build!


----------



## the 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creed3020*
> 
> Stock Intel Cooler
> 
> Idle: 25C on Cores/30C on Package/27C on SYSTIN @ CPU FAN 976RPM
> After gaming 30 minutes: 64C on Cores/64C on Package/38C on SYSTIN @ 1370RPM
> 
> CYRORIG C1
> 
> Idle: 22C on Cores/27C on Package/30C on SYSTIN @ CPU FAN 734RPM
> After gaming 30 minutes: 46C on Cores/47C on Package/41 on SYSTIN @ 766 RPM


I'm curious. Did you test the temperatures when using the C1's fan as a case fan instead of using it with the heatsink? I've read from a few people that it gave better results (with other coolers, though) since it can pull more cool air from the outside. I'd be interested in whether it made the system louder as well.


----------



## creed3020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the 1*
> 
> I'm curious. Did you test the temperatures when using the C1's fan as a case fan instead of using it with the heatsink? I've read from a few people that it gave better results (with other coolers, though) since it can pull more cool air from the outside. I'd be interested in whether it made the system louder as well.


With the C1 in place there is no room for the case fan. The heatsink fan is so close to the side panel that it is effectively both. I attribute this to why it performs so well. It can pull in fresh air effectively without the aid or interference of another case fan.

I found the C1 made my system overall much quieter. This can be accounted for by removing the noisy stock Intel cooler and not amazing stock fans Silverstone gives you.


----------



## the 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creed3020*
> 
> With the C1 in place there is no room for the case fan. The heatsink fan is so close to the side panel that it is effectively both. I attribute this to why it performs so well. It can pull in fresh air effectively without the aid or interference of another case fan.
> 
> I found the C1 made my system overall much quieter. This can be accounted for by removing the noisy stock Intel cooler and not amazing stock fans Silverstone gives you.


I meant take the HSF off and use it as a case fan. There should be a ~10mm gap. I was just wondering if it's enough to affect performance.

Edit: Also, how well does the fan align with the case grills when used with the heatsink?


----------



## totonor

Hello,

Someone can give me a reference of a good PMW fan to remplace the stock one's?

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *totonor*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Someone can give me a reference of a good PMW fan to remplace the stock one's?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards


If you need slim fans, I went with 2 x Silverstone FW121 120mm for my GPU intake. Runs pretty quiet.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/silverstone_fn_and_fw_series_fans_review/1


----------



## creed3020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the 1*
> 
> I meant take the HSF off and use it as a case fan. There should be a ~10mm gap. I was just wondering if it's enough to affect performance.
> 
> Edit: Also, how well does the fan align with the case grills when used with the heatsink?


Ah ha, I get you now.

I don't see why you can't try it. The C1 comes with a 140mm fan but the screws at the 120mm positions. I'd check temps before and after the changes and see how it performs.

I feel like it you had it mounted as a case fan it would have to work harder. The RPM would be higher but even at 1500rpm the fan is dead silent.


----------



## OCPG

Is the SFX PSU fan intake or exhaust? I ask because I wonder if it needs a dust filter.


----------



## totonor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> If you need slim fans, I went with 2 x Silverstone FW121 120mm for my GPU intake. Runs pretty quiet.
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/silverstone_fn_and_fw_series_fans_review/1


thanks!!!!!


----------



## Ephelant

Anyone with a GTX 970 in this case, what are your temperatures under load please?

I've got a vanilla Zotac 970, and can't seem to get below 79C at stock fan profiles. It'll get down to about 75C if I jack up the fan speeds to 60-70% but that's a bit loud for my liking. Wondering if others are experiencing similar cooling issues.

I replaced the thermal compound on my GPU, but that made no difference.


----------



## Sader0

IMHO, this is pretty standard for "reference" GTX 970 - noisy and hot.
My ASUS Strix 970 was from 65 to 72 in gaming during long term sessions - but somehow I'm sure it was quieter that yours xD
The only good thing in reference cooling is that VRM stays super cool.

If possible - just get an non-turbine GTX 970, like Palit Jetstream, Gainward Phantom, Gigabyte G1 etc


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

I was looking to get a new M-ITX case in order to use as a steam machine/HTPC/Blu Ray player. Does the Raven RVZ02 have an optical drive?


----------



## hobx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PillarOfAutumn*
> 
> I was looking to get a new M-ITX case in order to use as a steam machine/HTPC/Blu Ray player. Does the Raven RVZ02 have an optical drive?


Yep: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/silverstone-raven-rvz02-closer-look,28376.html#silverstone-raven-rvz02-closer-look%2C28376.html?&_suid=142141386383407042345727869095

I wouldn't recommend a htpc for bluray playback though. Your clock speeds of your gpu, cpu and sound device all run at different speeds. This results in dropped frames during playback and the sound eventually unsyncs.

There are ways around that, using software like reclock: https://forum.slysoft.com/forumdisplay.php?85-ReClock , but this means that the fps is being sped up or down by inserting or removing frames from the video. Any sort of fps maniuplation like that either affects the quality of the picture or the smoothness, so no 24p.

I built a RVZ01 for this purpose and have been very disapointed in that regard. I'll be picking up a cheap Sony bluray player (about 55 bucks). You'd probably save money that way as the slimline bluray drive are twice that amount.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> IMHO, this is pretty standard for "reference" GTX 970 - noisy and hot.
> My ASUS Strix 970 was from 65 to 72 in gaming during long term sessions - but somehow I'm sure it was quieter that yours xD
> The only good thing in reference cooling is that VRM stays super cool.
> 
> If possible - just get an non-turbine GTX 970, like Palit Jetstream, Gainward Phantom, Gigabyte G1 etc


Mine isn't a "reference" card. It has a moderate overclock.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500362

It's actually pretty quiet (can't hear it above the PSU / case fans) if I leave the GPU fans on auto (but it hits 79/80C under heavy load - Heaven benchmark). It only becomes audible when I increase the fan speed to 55-70% in order to keep temps below 75C (not really necessary, I suppose).

I'm going to run some more tests this weekend to see how the temps perform in real-world gaming scenarios (Crysis 3, Far Cry 4), rather than using benchmark software.


----------



## mikehunt69

So my case has a faulty fan. Obviously I'm not going to RMA it, so I wonder what fan is recommended to buy?

Also, stupid question, but if I add a third fan, what do I connect it to? I guess I need some kind of adapter to connect it to the PSU? I have a Silverstone 450W PSU.

Is it worth adding the third fan?


----------



## frigidanchors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikehunt69*
> 
> So my case has a faulty fan. Obviously I'm not going to RMA it, so I wonder what fan is recommended to buy?
> 
> Also, stupid question, but if I add a third fan, what do I connect it to? I guess I need some kind of adapter to connect it to the PSU? I have a Silverstone 450W PSU.
> 
> Is it worth adding the third fan?


Hey, same here, the case fan above the CPU rattles, though it does work. I contacted Silverstone and they said they'd ship out a replacement once I showed my invoice. Since I've sent them the invoice, I've had no reply so I guess I'm stuck with a slightly rattly sounding fan for now. Not sure if I can help you with the third fan stuff, sorry.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikehunt69*
> 
> So my case has a faulty fan. Obviously I'm not going to RMA it, so I wonder what fan is recommended to buy?
> 
> Also, stupid question, but if I add a third fan, what do I connect it to? I guess I need some kind of adapter to connect it to the PSU? I have a Silverstone 450W PSU.
> 
> Is it worth adding the third fan?


If you need slim fans, I got 2 of these for my GPU intake: Silverstone FW121

If thicker fans are ok (depends on your GPU thickness/CPU cooler height whether they will fit), I got these to replace the Silverstones as they are quieter and perform better: Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm
I am moving one of the Silverstone fans to the CPU intake.

a 3rd fan is worth it if you want to get your GPU temps as low as possible - depends on your card I guess.


----------



## frigidanchors

How would I go about running two to three variable speed fans in this case, with only one 4-pin chassis fan header on the mobo?


----------



## jayeroff

I wanted to thank everyone in this thread for all of the terrific information, insight and recommendations. This was my first build, and I don't think I could have managed without all the information you provided. Here are the specs on my completed build:

Case: Raven RVZ01
Motherboard: ASUS Z97I-Plus
CPU: Intel i5-4690K overclocked to 4.3 MHz
Cooler: Corsair Hydro H75 AIO liquid cooler
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Mini ITX Card (4GB GDDR5 and factory overclock)
Memory: 16GB of G Skill Ripjaws X DDR3 1866
Hard Drives: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB (OS + Programs) and Samsung 840 EVO 1TB (Data)
Optical: Panasonic UJ-265 Slot load Blu-ray Burner
PSU: Silverston SX600-G
Stock Silverstone Slim Fans

I still can't believe it all fit in such a small case. I think I spent 4 days on cable management alone! I'm still playing and testing with the final overclock, fan settings, temps, etc. Trying to find the "sweet spot" between performance, reliability, and minimizing noise. If anyone has put together a similar build and has suggestions for settings as I fine tune things, your input is always appreciated.


----------



## firies2000

You'll need to forgive this repeated question but trying to find a definitive answer by myself is near impossible, even after reading most of this thread.









What is the best CPU Cooler for an i7 4790k in the RVZ01?

I happy with everything else i have selected by just can't settle on a CPU Cooler. Here is my spec:

*Case:* Silverstone RVZ01 Raven Matte Black Mini ITX
*Power Supply:* 600W Silverstone Strider SST-SX600-G SFX 80 Plus Gold
*CPU:* Intel Core i7 4790K
*CPU Overclocking:* Not in the near future but maybe some light overclocking in a yr or 2.
*Motherboard:* MSI Z97I GAMING ACK
*Graphics Card:* 4GB Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 GAMING
*Memory:* Kingston HyperX Savage Red 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz
*Primary Drive:* 250GB Samsung 840 EVO Basic SSD
*Secondary Storage:* 3TB Seagate ST3000DM001 Barracuda 7200rpm
*Optical Drive:* Silverstone SST-SOB02 Black Slot Loader Blu-ray Writer
*Case Fans:* 3 no. stock Silverstone case fans
*Preferred Orientation:* Vertical

I am currently torn between the following coolers:

*Thermalright AXP-100 ITX and HTPC CPU Cooler* (currently my no. 1 selection)
*Silverstone SST-AR06 Argon CPU Cooler* (hasn't been mentioned on this thread yet)
*Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet*
*Scythe Shuriken Rev.B Ulra-Quiet Low Profile CPU Cooler*
I just want the system to run as cool as possible with a "non-intrusive" noise level. Cost is not an issue. I don't mind some noise (unlike some people on here) as i don't need to hear a pin drop in my neighbours house while the system is running!

What do you think people, which would be the best one for my build? Would you have any other recommendations?


----------



## OCPG

@firies2000 I'd go with the Thermolab LP53 (eBay). Check out this review:


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firies2000*
> 
> You'll need to forgive this repeated question but trying to find a definitive answer by myself is near impossible, even after reading most of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the best CPU Cooler for an i7 4790k in the RVZ01?
> 
> I happy with everything else i have selected by just can't settle on a CPU Cooler. Here is my spec:
> 
> *Case:* Silverstone RVZ01 Raven Matte Black Mini ITX
> *Power Supply:* 600W Silverstone Strider SST-SX600-G SFX 80 Plus Gold
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7 4790K
> *CPU Overclocking:* Not in the near future but maybe some light overclocking in a yr or 2.
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z97I GAMING ACK
> *Graphics Card:* 4GB Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 GAMING
> *Memory:* Kingston HyperX Savage Red 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz
> *Primary Drive:* 250GB Samsung 840 EVO Basic SSD
> *Secondary Storage:* 3TB Seagate ST3000DM001 Barracuda 7200rpm
> *Optical Drive:* Silverstone SST-SOB02 Black Slot Loader Blu-ray Writer
> *Case Fans:* 3 no. stock Silverstone case fans
> *Preferred Orientation:* Vertical
> 
> I am currently torn between the following coolers:
> 
> *Thermalright AXP-100 ITX and HTPC CPU Cooler* (currently my no. 1 selection)
> *Silverstone SST-AR06 Argon CPU Coole*r (hasn't been mentioned on this thread yet)
> *Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet*
> *Scythe Shuriken Rev.B Ulra-Quiet Low Profile CPU Cooler*
> I just want the system to run as cool as possible with a "non-intrusive" noise level. Cost is not an issue. I don't mind some noise (unlike some people on here) as i don't need to hear a pin drop in my neighbours house while the system is running!
> 
> What do you think people, which would be the best one for my build? Would you have any other recommendations?


You have got almost exactly the same system as I am in the process of assembling at the moment. I have gone for the noctua NH-L12 cooler, only problem is hight restriction. It will fit with the silverstone stock fan, insomniac did an extensive cpu cooler comparison somewhere around the page 170-180 mark of this forum.

I've seen a review of 8 cpu coolers on toms hardware here:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,review-32826.html

The only reason I have gone for the noctua and not the thermolab low profiles is stock issues. High tech legion do a test with the nh l12, big shuriken, and the thermolab. Thrrmolab is the smallest with the smallest fans but wins by a couple of degrees because it's pure copper. Ifyou can, get the thermolab, and replace the fan for a bigger one when you need more airflow. Nickel, brass, and aluminium cannot conduct heat anywhere near as quickly as copper can.


----------



## locksbury

As promised, I got the main parts of my new build and tested them on the desk, with the 4670K sitting happy at 30 deg C whilst in BIOS.











Just after taking the photo I tested the system with a MSI Gaming 970 and all is well. Hopefully I can get the other parts next month and that there's some news on the FTZ01 case in the UK; otherwise I'll have to go for the RVZ01.









After the testing, I pondered how I was going to store the motherboard/cpu/ram/fan till a proper case gets here.... Let's just say I'm glad I got the Noctua cooler.


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locksbury*
> 
> As promised, I got the main parts of my new build and tested them on the desk, with the 4670K sitting happy at 30 deg C whilst in BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just after taking the photo I tested the system with a MSI Gaming 970 and all is well. Hopefully I can get the other parts next month and that there's some news on the FTZ01 case in the UK; otherwise I'll have to go for the RVZ01.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the testing, I pondered how I was going to store the motherboard/cpu/ram/fan till a proper case gets here.... Let's just say I'm glad I got the Noctua cooler.


I'm glad I'm not the only one going a bit batty waiting for the ftz01. My routine is internet explorer/safari, google, "ftz01", enter, click shopping, no results, *****. Overclock.net, nothing new, *****. Wait 2 hours, repeat. All my bits are on the shelf, looking down on me, taunting. I know 5 days ago I said a couple if weeks isn't a long wait for no compromise, but I'm starting to get a bit impatient. I haven't yet assembled everything out if the box, but my psu isn't being delivered until Monday.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Hey guys, just dropping in a few pics of my RVZ01 with H75. Works like a charm, [email protected] just under 90c (P95 or OCCT AVX) and the stock fans are pretty damn quiet.

XTU Bench link: http://hwbot.org/submission/2735397_




As you can see, the tubing is pretty tight, also doesn't help that this stuff seems less flexible than on the other coolers used, but I have not had any problems yet.

Specs:

i7 [email protected]
Asus Z97I-Plus
Corsair H75
G Skill 2400MHz CAS10 Trident X 2x4GB
EVGA GTX 670 FTW
Crucial MX100 256GB
WD Red 3TB
Silverstone SFX Gold 600w


----------



## the 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikehunt69*
> 
> Also, stupid question, but if I add a third fan, what do I connect it to? I guess I need some kind of adapter to connect it to the PSU? I have a Silverstone 450W PSU.


You could use a splitter to connect the fans to a single PWM header. Since this thread is about a Silverstone product, I may as well promote their CPF01 splitter, which would do the job. Note that the fans would run at the same speed. Alternatively, if you're motherboard has a 3-pin header, you could connect it to that, although the fan would be voltage controlled (at 12 V -- max speed). Lastly, you could use a molex adaptor and connect it directly to the PSU. I'm pretty sure it would be voltage-controlled as well in this case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frigidanchors*
> 
> How would I go about running two to three variable speed fans in this case, with only one 4-pin chassis fan header on the mobo?


I'm afraid they would have to share the same header using a splitter (see above), or use a 3-pin header/molex adaptor for voltage-controlled output. I wouldn't have more than three fans including the CPU fan, anyway, so only two of them would share the header. Naturally they would be the GPU fans.


----------



## tmaven

So guys, what do you think about my metallic titan grey raven?







)


----------



## zed512

Wow this thread is massive! I keep losing my place









It has been a while since I last built a PC, but its time!

I have one question: *Will the stock Gigabyte GTX970 Windforce or the Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming fit in RVZ01 case?*
The dimension look sound but has anyone actually done it? I see lots of proposed builds with this GPU card but not final confirmation. Lots of folk seem to be picking the EVGA version or mini GTX 970 instead.

Thanks and I look forward to posting final build


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

AFAIK it will fit. I would actually recommend that over one of the EVGA ACX versions because the fin array exhausts the hot air to the sides of the cards, rather than down its length. This makes it easier for the air to exit the top exhaust of the case.


----------



## zed512

I think it will too... but I would like to check and see if any member here is up and running with this card in the RVZ01


----------



## firies2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> @firies2000 I'd go with the Thermolab LP53 (eBay). Check out this review:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatty Bo Bo*
> 
> You have got almost exactly the same system as I am in the process of assembling at the moment. I have gone for the noctua NH-L12 cooler, only problem is hight restriction. It will fit with the silverstone stock fan, insomniac did an extensive cpu cooler comparison somewhere around the page 170-180 mark of this forum.
> 
> I've seen a review of 8 cpu coolers on toms hardware here:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,review-32826.html
> 
> The only reason I have gone for the noctua and not the thermolab low profiles is stock issues. High tech legion do a test with the nh l12, big shuriken, and the thermolab. Thrrmolab is the smallest with the smallest fans but wins by a couple of degrees because it's pure copper. Ifyou can, get the thermolab, and replace the fan for a bigger one when you need more airflow. Nickel, brass, and aluminium cannot conduct heat anywhere near as quickly as copper can.


Thanks for your responses *OCPG* and *Fatty Bo Bo*. That *Thermolab LP53* looks very promising.

*Fatty Bo Bo* i saw that list on tomshardware alright. Thats why i included the *Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet* in my list. How would i go about fitting a bigger fan to the Thermolab LP53? Would there be enough clearance for the low profile RAM if i fit a 120mm fan, seeing as the cooler is so low in height?

Has anyone used the "*Silverstone SST-AR06 Argon CPU Cooler*"? That is the blue cpu cooler you see in the new RVZ02 pics. The reviews seem good but haven't seen anyone using it. It is fairly new to the market by all accounts.

*tmaven* that metallic titan grey looks awesome. I want one.







Did you paint it yourself?


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaron5*
> 
> I noticed 'ML08' in the thread title.
> What is that?
> I can't find it on Google or elsewhere in this thread.


Back in early 2014 when this thread was started, future models (.i.e., prototypes) had yet to be released. It wasn't until Computex in June of 2014 that Silverstone officially announced two new models in the works, (FTZ01 and the ML08). We only recently learned the FTZ01 will be making its debut any day now. As far as I know the ML08 has yet to be rolled out which is why you can't find any information on it.

*Below is a screenshot of thread #1616 posted by Captain Zombie where he posted the Comutex information on the FTZ01 and ML08.*


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

I was saying to enlarge the fan if you found the cooling insufficient. But I had something like this in mind:

http://www.quietpc.com/x-fan-adaptor

Hopefully it would give you the clearance above the ram. According to both toms hardware's test and high tech legions, that cooler outperforms much bigger coolers. The other option is to see about finding a reverse bladed fan which spins the opposite way to create a turbine kind of cooler... Maybe a bit too much?


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zed512*
> 
> Wow this thread is massive! I keep losing my place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a while since I last built a PC, but its time!
> 
> I have one question: *Will the stock Gigabyte GTX970 Windforce or the Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming fit in RVZ01 case?*
> The dimension look sound but has anyone actually done it? I see lots of proposed builds with this GPU card but not final confirmation. Lots of folk seem to be picking the EVGA version or mini GTX 970 instead.
> 
> Thanks and I look forward to posting final build


I am using it and it fits perfectly! Not touching anything! But I had to modify the security bracket a bit and cut off a bit because one Windforce fan glided over it and stopped but since then it is perfect.


----------



## zed512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> I am using it and it fits perfectly! Not touching anything! But I had to modify the security bracket a bit and cut off a bit because one Windforce fan glided over it and stopped but since then it is perfect.


Great this is exactly the type of info I was looking for. I wonder if the Gaming version would require additional retro fitting versus the windforce?

I have the RVZ01 delivered so I will look at the security tab you mentioned.


----------



## mguedes

Want to share some pics of my new rig. ML07, i5 4690 and R9 290X with custom water cooling loop.
2 Radiators: 240mm and a 120mm and 3/8 tubing. MCP350 Pump with XSPC block.
Some of the stuff, like the R9 290X and the radiators I had already lying around... Bought the rest and the case and built this small but really powerful HTPC/gaming machine.

R9 290X with EK water block
Asus I-97 plus H97 Motherboard
I5 4690 CPU
8GB Slim profile Ram
Silverstone 600W SFX PSU
3/8 tubing
Bitspower 3.5'' reservoir
MCP350 + XSPC Block
Old Swiftech CPU block I had around...
240mm Swiftech reservoir
120mm reservoir
2 X 15mm Silverstone fans
1 X 12mm fan
barbs, 60 and 90 degree adapters I had around...

The trick was to properly route the tubing to make it simple to open/close the case and move stuff if necessary.

Everything fits and works really well.

And mot importantly, runs silent and cool.

Tried several hours of full Furmark, Far Cry 4, Assassins Creed, Metro last light, ... max temperature the GPU reached was 75C...

And this with the 290X that as everybody knows is not the coldest of the GPUs around...

Don't have anything to measure but I can say that I can't ear it at all from 1.5 meters, even without any other source of sound...

Really happy with it. I think a custom loop is the way to go with this case...


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> Mine isn't a "reference" card. It has a moderate overclock.
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500362
> 
> It's actually pretty quiet (can't hear it above the PSU / case fans) if I leave the GPU fans on auto (but it hits 79/80C under heavy load - Heaven benchmark). It only becomes audible when I increase the fan speed to 55-70% in order to keep temps below 75C (not really necessary, I suppose).
> 
> I'm going to run some more tests this weekend to see how the temps perform in real-world gaming scenarios (Crysis 3, Far Cry 4), rather than using benchmark software.


This is fair cooling system Zotac has there - here is Russian review - temps are similar to yours so this is considered normal I guess. I only noticed a strange heatsink for VRM







(but that might be pre-sale variation)
http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/66505_3/obzor-i-testirovanie-videokarty-zotac-geforce-gtx-970.html

This is a cheapest(hence temps and mediocre cooling capacity) non-reference card from 970 series.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firies2000*
> 
> Thanks for your responses *OCPG* and *Fatty Bo Bo*. That *Thermolab LP53* looks very promising.
> 
> *Fatty Bo Bo* i saw that list on tomshardware alright. Thats why i included the *Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet* in my list. How would i go about fitting a bigger fan to the Thermolab LP53? Would there be enough clearance for the low profile RAM if i fit a 120mm fan, seeing as the cooler is so low in height?
> 
> Has anyone used the "*Silverstone SST-AR06 Argon CPU Cooler*"? That is the blue cpu cooler you see in the new RVZ02 pics. The reviews seem good but haven't seen anyone using it. It is fairly new to the market by all accounts.
> 
> *tmaven* that metallic titan grey looks awesome. I want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you paint it yourself?


a very strange choice for the cooling. I would take LP53 & CNPS8900 only in case I have 45 to 65W CPU in the system as these would lose in terms of cooling capacity to:
1. Noctua NH-L12 - restriction on TOP fan usage, can be used only with Noctua fan mounted under the heatsink
2. Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B - fits standard 12 cm fan(2.5cm thick), 14 Cm fan(with 12cm mounting holes)

Have put these in accordance to cooling capacity, IMHO of course !

Silverstone also has another cooler which can be at least in Position # 2 in above chart - it is NT-06 Pro http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=368&area=


----------



## Lobosolitario

Hi all!

I'm also looking into setting up a RVZ01-based system running a GTX 970. I've been digging around for information, including in this extremely helpful thread, but details on which GTX 970 cards are compatible with the case, and to what degree, are proving elusive.

I'm putting together a list based on the manufacturer websites, the RVZ01 manual, the RVZ01 Owner's Build Components List from this thread and posts from this thread.

Any card measurements clashing with those listed in the RVZ01 manual (shown below) will be highlighted in orange if they go over recommended or red if they go over total permitted dimensions.
Length up to 330mm
Width up to 131.6mm, 149.3mm without holder (any item marked in orange in theory will not fit in the holder)
Height 34.8mm recommended, 68mm maximum (edge of case, won't allow fan to be placed on the inside of the case)

*ASUS*

Simple as according to the website there is only one model.

*Custom cooler:*
(L 280mm x *W 140mm* x *H 4mm*)
*ASUS GTX970 Strix (STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5)*:
-Can't use the graphics card holder and the corner of the card clashes with the power connector, requiring the power cable to be re-routed outside the case (any card whose circuit board or cooler sticks out immediately past the PCI-E bracket may have similar issues) - to be confirmed

*EVGA*

Seven models total according to the website. Based on the photos it looks like they use four different types of cooler, and only the FTW+ ACX 2.0 model has a backplate.

*Blower-style cooler:*
(L 241.3mm x W 111.15mm x H ???)
*EVGA GeForce GTX 970 (04G-P4-1970-KR)*: No information.

*EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked (04G-P4-1972-KR)*: No information.

*Custom cooler 1:*
(L 241.3mm x W 111.15mm x H ??? double slot)
*EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX 2.0 (04G-P4-2972-KR)*: No information.

*EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 (04G-P4-2974-KR)*:
-Fits in the graphics card holder and has no issues - to be confirmed

*Custom cooler 2:*
(L 256.5mm x W 111.15mm x H ??? double slot)
*EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0 (04G-P4-2978-KR)*:
-Fits in the graphics card holder and has no issues - to be confirmed

*Custom cooler 3:*
(L 256.5mm x W 111.15mm x H ??? double slot)
*EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0 (04G-P4-3975-KR)*: No information

*EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW+ ACX 2.0 (04G-P4-3978-KR)*: No information. From photos, this model has a backplate.

*MSI*

Five different models according to the website. From the photos it looks like they use four different types of cooler and only the GAMING 4G GOLDEN EDITION model has a backplate.

*Blower-style cooler:*
(L 269mm x W 111mm x *H 38mm*)
*MSI GTX 970 4GD5 OC (???)*: No information.

*Custom cooler 1:*
(L 275mm x W 125mm x *H 36mm*)
*MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC (???)*: No information.

*Custom cooler 2:*
(L 269mm x *W 141mm* x *H 35mm*)
*MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G LE (???)*: No information.

*MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G (???)*: Fits in the graphics card tray, but the bracket used to provide additional support to the card does not fit.
-Fits the graphics card holder and can be installed with a bit of wiggling (just need to tilt the top part with the heatpipes into the case first) [ Slyce ]. Posts here and here.
-Fits in the case and doesn't clash power connector, but does not fit in the graphics card holder. Installation was not a problem with the case in vertical position. Recommended to find some rubber to put between the card and case fans for additional support [ rezrez ] Posts here and here.

*Custom cooler 3:*
(L 267mm x *W 137mm* x *H 43mm*)
*MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G GOLDEN EDITION (???)*: No information.

*GIGABYTE*

Four different models according to the website. From the photos it looks like they use three different types of cooler and only the GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD model has a backplate.

*Custom cooler 1:*
(L 183mm x W 129mm x *H 43mm*)
*GV-N970IXOC-4GD*: No information. Mini-ITX card. From the photos, it looks like the circuit board sticks out right after the PCI bracket, which might clash with the RVZ01 power cable.

*Custom cooler 2:*
(L 310mm x W 129mm x *H 43mm*)
*GV-N970WF3-4GD*: No information.

*GV-N970WF3OC-4GD*: No information.

*Custom cooler 3:*
(L 312mm x W 129mm x *H 43mm*)
*GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD*: Card fits in the GPU tray, but one of the fans clips the bracket used to provide additional support to the card (can be fitted by modifying the bracket).
-"I am using it and it fits perfectly! Not touching anything! But I had to modify the security bracket a bit and cut off a bit because one Windforce fan glided over it and stopped but since then it is perfect." "I modified the extra support bracket for securing longer GPUs. I shortened it a bit because it was stopping the middle fan." [ GermanFox-PC ] Post here and here.

*ZOTAC*

Six different models according to the website. From the photos it looks like they all use different types of cooler and four of them have backplates.

*Blower-style cooler:*
(L 243.84mm x W 111.15mm x H ??? double slot)
*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 (ZT-90105-10P)*: No information. No backplate.

*Custom cooler 1:*
(L 203.96mm x W 111.15mm x H ??? double slot)
*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 (ZT-90101-10P)*: No backplate according to photos.
-Fits easily without any issues in the graphics card holder. Plenty of space left in the GPU area for airflow and 25mm x 120mm fans like the Noctua NF-F12. Card idles around 35-40C, and reaches 80C under load (ambient temp is around 20C). No complaints about this card in the RVZ01 if you find 80C an acceptable temperature (Zotac seems to based on the included Firestorm software) [ Ephelant ]. Posts here and here. More information on cooling here.

*Custom cooler 2:*
(L 267.97mm x *W 137.16mm* x *H ??? triple slot*)
*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Omega Edition (ZT-90102-10P)*: No information. Backplate.

*Custom cooler 3:*
(L 279.91mm x W 111.15mm x H ??? double slot)
*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Omega Core Edition (ZT-90106-10P)*: No information. Backplate.

*Custom cooler 4:*
(L 303.04mm x W 111.15mm x H ??? double slot)
*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core Edition (ZT-90107-10P)*: No information. Backplate.

*Custom cooler 5:*
(L 299.97mm x *W 141.22mm* x *H ??? triple slot*)
*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Edition*: No information. Backplate.

*Summary:*
So far the issues encountered have either been the cooler clashing with the graphics card holder or the corner of the card clashing with the power cable.

Here's a video covering the assembly of a RVZ01 with a basic EVGA GTX 970 model (blower style cooler): 




This may be useful to identify areas where other cards with custom coolers or designs my have issues fitting into the case. It's also worth noting that the graphics card holder also acts as the holder for the optical drive and a couple of SSDs in this video.

Can anyone help fill in the gaps? I'm mainly trying to identify which, if any, GTX 970 models fit in the RVZ01 graphics card holder without modification, but it doesn't hurt to put together additional information while we're here.

NOTE: Due to varying terminology I'm not sure whether all the issues are with the case-bundled graphics card holder, or whether some GPUs clash with other parts of the case. I'm assuming any issues are related to the graphics card holder.

EDIT: Lots of changes.

*NOTE: I've decided on which card I'm going for now (Gigabyte GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD), as the problems seem minimal, and I like the low temperatures and noise. Probably won't be updating this further. Anyone who wants to, feel free to copy and carry on!*


----------



## rezrez

I can help update mine.

MSI Geforce GTX 970: Fits in the GPU bracket and doesn't clash power connector. Only drawback is the case-bundled graphic holder doesn't fit.

Update: I just realized you also have MSI GTX 970 Gaming. Mine is the gaming edition.


----------



## Lobosolitario

Thanks rezrez. How does installation go without the holder? Any issues?


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mguedes*
> 
> Want to share some pics of my new rig. ML07, i5 4690 and R9 290X with custom water cooling loop.
> 2 Radiators: 240mm and a 120mm and 3/8 tubing. MCP350 Pump with XSPC block.
> Some of the stuff, like the R9 290X and the radiators I had already lying around... Bought the rest and the case and built this small but really powerful HTPC/gaming machine.
> 
> R9 290X with EK water block
> Asus I-97 plus H97 Motherboard
> I5 4690 CPU
> 8GB Slim profile Ram
> Silverstone 600W SFX PSU
> 3/8 tubing
> Bitspower 3.5'' reservoir
> MCP350 + XSPC Block
> Old Swiftech CPU block I had around...
> 240mm Swiftech reservoir
> 120mm reservoir
> 2 X 15mm Silverstone fans
> 1 X 12mm fan
> barbs, 60 and 90 degree adapters I had around...
> 
> The trick was to properly route the tubing to make it simple to open/close the case and move stuff if necessary.
> 
> Everything fits and works really well.
> 
> And mot importantly, runs silent and cool.
> 
> Tried several hours of full Furmark, Far Cry 4, Assassins Creed, Metro last light, ... max temperature the GPU reached was 75C...
> 
> And this with the 290X that as everybody knows is not the coldest of the GPUs around...
> 
> Don't have anything to measure but I can say that I can't ear it at all from 1.5 meters, even without any other source of sound...
> 
> Really happy with it. I think a custom loop is the way to go with this case...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great job dude! I like how you used neon green tubing as it makes it much more clear where everything is going! I have some questions for you as I recently water cooled my system as well.

What do your temps look like after 30 minutes of running Unigen Heaven on Ultra settings 1920x1080 res and Prime95 simultaneously?
Do you run the system vertically or horizontally?
Are you using PWM fans or stock Silvertone 15mm ones?
What is your strategy going to be for maintenance? As in, how do you drain/bleed/fill your system?


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> This is fair cooling system Zotac has there - here is Russian review - temps are similar to yours so this is considered normal I guess. I only noticed a strange heatsink for VRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but that might be pre-sale variation)
> http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/66505_3/obzor-i-testirovanie-videokarty-zotac-geforce-gtx-970.html
> 
> This is a cheapest(hence temps and mediocre cooling capacity) non-reference card from 970 series.


After a lengthy play session of Far Cry 4, my card hovered in the 79-81C range pretty much the entire time, even with fans at 70%. My second Noctua 120mm case fan arrived today. I'll install that later this week and see if it makes a shred of difference. Not really expecting it to though.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobosolitario*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I'm also looking into setting up a RVZ01-based system running a GTX 970. I've been digging around for information, including in this extremely helpful thread, but details on which GTX 970 cards are compatible with the case, and to what degree, are proving elusive.
> 
> From the RVZ01 Owners Build Components List and previous posts I get the following:
> 
> *ASUS GTX970 Strix*: can't use the graphics card holder and the corner of the card clashes with the power connector, requiring the power cable to be re-routed outside the case (any card whose circuit board or cooler sticks out immediately past the PCI-E bracket may have similar issues)
> 
> *EVGA GTX 970 FTW*: fits in the graphics card holder and has no issues
> 
> *EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB*: fits in the graphics card holder and has no issues
> 
> *Zotac GeForce GTX 970*: apparently compatible, but no further information provided
> 
> *MSI Geforce GTX 970*: Fits in the case and doesn't clash power connector, but does not fit in the graphics card holder.
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming*: cooler clashes with GPU bracket (can be fitted by modifying the bracket)
> 
> *GV-N970IXOC-4GD* (mini-ITX card): corner of the card may clash with the power connector?
> 
> *MSI GTX 970 Gaming*: fits the graphics card holder and can be installed with a bit of wiggling (just need to tilt the top part with the heatpipes into the case first), according to Slyce. Some other posters suggest that it shouldn't fit due to width (141mm).
> 
> So far the issues encountered have either been the cooler clashing with the graphics card holder or the corner of the card clashing with the power cable.
> 
> Can anyone help fill in the gaps? I'm mainly trying to identify which, if any, GTX 970 models fit in the RVZ01 graphics card holder without modification, but it doesn't hurt to put together additional information while we're here.
> 
> NOTE: Due to varying terminology I'm not sure whether all the issues are with the case-bundled graphics card holder, or whether some GPUs clash with other parts of the case. I'm assuming any issues are related to the graphics card holder.
> 
> EDIT: Included additional information from previous and following posts.


*ZOTAC ZT-90101-10P GeForce GTX 970 4GB:* fits easily without any issues in the graphics card holder. Plenty of space left in the GPU area for airflow and 25mm x 120mm fans like the Noctua NF-F12. Card idles around 35-40C, and reaches 80C under load (ambient temp is around 20C). No complaints about this card in the RVZ01 if you find 80C an acceptable temperature (Zotac seems to based on the included Firestorm software).


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobosolitario*
> 
> Thanks rezrez. How does installation go without the holder? Any issues?


The installation went fine. I positioned the case vertically so that shouldn't be a problem. I would suggest you fine some rubber to put between the card and case fans for additional support. I actually got that idea from Buttoneer's build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1524381/build-log-se7enth-heaven-silverstone-ml07-based-gaming-entertainment-thingy


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> This is fair cooling system Zotac has there - here is Russian review - temps are similar to yours so this is considered normal I guess. I only noticed a strange heatsink for VRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but that might be pre-sale variation)
> http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/66505_3/obzor-i-testirovanie-videokarty-zotac-geforce-gtx-970.html
> 
> This is a cheapest(hence temps and mediocre cooling capacity) non-reference card from 970 series.


A reviewer at Newegg said he removed the shroud on this card, which resulted in a drop of 10C on his temps. I'm going to try that when I install my 2nd Noctua NF-F12 this week:

Cpt. Night
12/14/2014 1:54:41 AM

*"Pros:* -Its the Cheapest 970 you can buy.
-It came with a free game(I picked FC4)
-Great Performance for the Money
-Fans are not connected to the shroud
-Shroud is easy to Remove(only 4 little screws)
-Runs fairly quietly(computer under desk)

*Cons:* -Bad Cooler
-Heat Problem
-Was hitting the 79C(174F) thermal limit(starts downclocking the card at this temp)
-Shroud restricts airflow
-Shroud causes heat buildup
-Had to Remove the Shroud(makes the card run about 10C(about 15F) cooler!!!)
-Without the shroud the card is ugly
-Fans are really loud above 70%
-Zotac Firestorm is a piece of cr*p use MSI Afterburner instead
-The box is twice the size that it needs to be(waste of material)

*Other Thoughts:* Just Remove the Shroud to get better temps.
Card has to be out of computer to remove all 4 screws.
Be careful when putting the card back in. do not press on the fans, as you could break them."

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500362

Someone else did so here too, to fit it in another case.


----------



## Lobosolitario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> *ZOTAC ZT-90101-10P GeForce GTX 970 4GB:* fits easily without any issues in the graphics card holder. Plenty of space left in the GPU area for airflow and 25mm x 120mm fans like the Noctua NF-F12. Card idles around 35-40C, and reaches 80C under load (ambient temp is around 20C). No complaints about this card in the RVZ01 if you find 80C an acceptable temperature (Zotac seems to based on the included Firestorm software).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> The installation went fine. I positioned the case vertically so that shouldn't be a problem. I would suggest you fine some rubber to put between the card and case fans for additional support. I actually got that idea from Buttoneer's build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1524381/build-log-se7enth-heaven-silverstone-ml07-based-gaming-entertainment-thingy


Thanks very much both, original post updated!


----------



## mguedes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Great job dude! I like how you used neon green tubing as it makes it much more clear where everything is going! I have some questions for you as I recently water cooled my system as well.
> 
> What do your temps look like after 30 minutes of running Unigen Heaven on Ultra settings 1920x1080 res and Prime95 simultaneously?
> Do you run the system vertically or horizontally?
> Are you using PWM fans or stock Silvertone 15mm ones?
> What is your strategy going to be for maintenance? As in, how do you drain/bleed/fill your system?


Thanks, really happy with it...

Just tried Unigen Heaven on ultra 1080p runing simultaneously with prime95 for about an hour.

Readings from CPU-Z and GPU-Z:
CPU temp 77C
GPU temp 74C

Ambient temperature 18C

I'm using 2 PWC Silverstone 15mm PWM FW121 fans and 1 Scythe Slip Stream 12mm 1600 for the CPU radiator. All configured to get positive pressure inside the case. Works much better than I antecipated. these are great little cases for custom water cooling.

For maintenance, as you can see on the pictures, the top case radiator tubing is long enough for me to slide the top to the side and do any bleeding if necessary without any spill risk.

Also I've been running the system for a while to get much of the bubbles out, and I've been topping the reservoir with new water. I think I'm done now, no more bubble sounds... the bitspower 3.5 reservoir is really good. Could be even better with a cap on the top instead of the 3 on the front of the reservoir. But is easy enough to see the water level and fill it up...

Periodically, like every 1 or 2 months I'll check and see if the reservoir is filled and if necessary top it with some more water...

I'm used to do that on my other rig (Full tower Silverstone case)

Thanks,


----------



## vamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mguedes*
> 
> Thanks, really happy with it...
> 
> Just tried Unigen Heaven on ultra 1080p runing simultaneously with prime95 for about an hour.
> 
> Readings from CPU-Z and GPU-Z:
> CPU temp 77C
> GPU temp 74C
> 
> Ambient temperature 18C
> 
> I'm using 2 PWC Silverstone 15mm PWM FW121 fans and 1 Scythe Slip Stream 12mm 1600 for the CPU radiator. All configured to get positive pressure inside the case. Works much better than I antecipated. these are great little cases for custom water cooling.
> 
> For maintenance, as you can see on the pictures, the top case radiator tubing is long enough for me to slide the top to the side and do any bleeding if necessary without any spill risk.
> 
> Also I've been running the system for a while to get much of the bubbles out, and I've been topping the reservoir with new water. I think I'm done now, no more bubble sounds... the bitspower 3.5 reservoir is really good. Could be even better with a cap on the top instead of the 3 on the front of the reservoir. But is easy enough to see the water level and fill it up...
> 
> Periodically, like every 1 or 2 months I'll check and see if the reservoir is filled and if necessary top it with some more water...
> 
> I'm used to do that on my other rig (Full tower Silverstone case)
> 
> Thanks,


How hard was it to get all the tubing in place? Was it like 75% planned out, and 25% squeezing things into place, realizing you need longer tubing, cutting some other tubes, etc?


----------



## noobee

Taking another glance at this case (again). I was curious how well parts would cool if it was a ML07, i5-4590S and maybe the Noctua NH-l9i. RAM would be the Crucial Ballistix LP Sport and 1 or 2 SSDs. Silverstone SFX or SFX-L PSU. GPU would be GTX 750 - it's a Maxwell card so cooling would be adequate in this case? I'm just comparing cases - to SG13 - trying to determine if I like the small shoebox design concept or this. I'm also comparing to NUC but the DIY build is probably ultimately cheaper? I want it to be small, compact and easy to move around.









'Would be all-purpose but mostly HTPC/surfing. Any gaming is moderate - whatever could play on previously mentioned gpu. Thanks in advance for feedback/replies and apologies for interrupting...







It seemed like the best of the slim cases. I didn't like any other ones and I prefer one without drive cages and/or optical drive slots/cages. This one has one for a slim design but that's okay.


----------



## firies2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> a very strange choice for the cooling. I would take LP53 & CNPS8900 only in case I have 45 to 65W CPU in the system as these would lose in terms of cooling capacity to:
> 1. Noctua NH-L12 - restriction on TOP fan usage, can be used only with Noctua fan mounted under the heatsink
> 2. Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B - fits standard 12 cm fan(2.5cm thick), 14 Cm fan(with 12cm mounting holes)
> 
> Have put these in accordance to cooling capacity, IMHO of course !
> 
> Silverstone also has another cooler which can be at least in Position # 2 in above chart - it is NT-06 Pro http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=368&area=


Looks like i might have to go for the Noctua NH-L12 cooler so. I was resisting because i just simply don't like the look of it but seems if i want the performance, u can't beat Noctua.

*Sader0* what are your thoughts on the Thermalright AXP-100? Would the Thermalright AXP-200 fit in the case? The size of the AXP-200 is 140x150x73 (WxLxH) so the height is within the 83mm height restriction.

Also, does anybody know if there will be enough room in the GPU area, once a "*Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 GAMING*" is in place, to replace the stock 15mm thick case fans with 25mm thick fans?


----------



## mguedes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vamoose*
> 
> How hard was it to get all the tubing in place? Was it like 75% planned out, and 25% squeezing things into place, realizing you need longer tubing, cutting some other tubes, etc?


Not so hard really. Like you said 75% planning... making sure that Reservoir outlet goes to pump and that enough length of tubing to be able to take the cover easily and remove/add any components in the future if needed... the case is small but not difficult to work with.
Because of the R9 290X being wider than the support piece, I opted to do some mods in the support, made some cuts and holes to be able to route 2 of the tubes more easily.

Actually already had to take the psu out once because my Silverstone SFX 600W had a defect and needed replacement. Sent it back, got a repaired one and replaced it in less than an hour. Had to take out most of the stuff to get into the PSU, refilled the circuit and that was it. Really easy in the end to maintain and replace components...

with the R9 290X I can run any current game in ultra settings with no effort. With the water cooling loop I'm able to do it silently...


----------



## zed512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobosolitario*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I'm also looking into setting up a RVZ01-based system running a GTX 970. I've been digging around for information, including in this extremely helpful thread, but details on which GTX 970 cards are compatible with the case, and to what degree, are proving elusive.
> 
> From the RVZ01 Owners Build Components List and previous posts I get the following:
> 
> *ASUS GTX970 Strix*: can't use the graphics card holder and the corner of the card clashes with the power connector, requiring the power cable to be re-routed outside the case (any card whose circuit board or cooler sticks out immediately past the PCI-E bracket may have similar issues)
> 
> *EVGA GTX 970 FTW*: fits in the graphics card holder and has no issues
> 
> *EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB*: fits in the graphics card holder and has no issues
> 
> *ZOTAC ZT-90101-10P GeForce GTX 970 4GB*: fits easily without any issues in the graphics card holder. Plenty of space left in the GPU area for airflow and 25mm x 120mm fans like the Noctua NF-F12. Card idles around 35-40C, and reaches 80C under load (ambient temp is around 20C). No complaints about this card in the RVZ01 if you find 80C an acceptable temperature (Zotac seems to based on the included Firestorm software) [Ephelant].
> 
> *MSI Geforce GTX 970*: Fits in the case and doesn't clash power connector, but does not fit in the graphics card holder. Installation was not a problem with the case in vertical position. Recommended to find some rubber to put between the card and case fans for additional support [rezrez]
> 
> *Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming*: cooler clashes with GPU bracket (can be fitted by modifying the bracket)
> 
> *GV-N970IXOC-4GD* (mini-ITX card): corner of the card may clash with the power connector?
> 
> *MSI GTX 970 Gaming*: fits the graphics card holder and can be installed with a bit of wiggling (just need to tilt the top part with the heatpipes into the case first), according to Slyce. Some other posters suggest that it shouldn't fit due to width (141mm).
> 
> So far the issues encountered have either been the cooler clashing with the graphics card holder or the corner of the card clashing with the power cable.
> 
> Can anyone help fill in the gaps? I'm mainly trying to identify which, if any, GTX 970 models fit in the RVZ01 graphics card holder without modification, but it doesn't hurt to put together additional information while we're here.
> 
> NOTE: Due to varying terminology I'm not sure whether all the issues are with the case-bundled graphics card holder, or whether some GPUs clash with other parts of the case. I'm assuming any issues are related to the graphics card holder.
> 
> EDIT: Included additional information from previous and following posts.


Great summary... Zotackled it is! Might not be the best but value for money and no fitting issues


----------



## Lobosolitario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> Update: I just realized you also have MSI GTX 970 Gaming. Mine is the gaming edition.


Thanks for the update rezrez - I've edited the post. This info seems to conflict with an earlier post by Slyce saying that the card fitted with a bit of wiggling, but maybe they meant without the graphics card holder?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zed512*
> 
> Great summary... Zotackled it is! Might not be the best but value for money and no fitting issues


From what I'm getting so far, this Zotac is basically the equivalent of a standard 970 if there was one. Several brands seem to make pretty much the same card with a stock blower cooler, and these would all appear to fit in the RVZ01 without any issues. On the downside they seem to run hotter and don't have any factory overclock compared to the cards with custom coolers from other manufacturers, and I don't know about the build quality. For cards with custom coolers, it sounds like the EVGA ones fit the graphics card holder and are pretty decent overall, if not as good as some of the other options which can only be installed without the holder. A lot of this information is still anecdotal though, and I for one am still waiting for more confirmation before I pull the trigger.

EDIT: Looks like I'm wrong on the Zotac. It seems to have a custom cooler as well, although possibly not as good as some of the other brands.


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firies2000*
> 
> Also, does anybody know if there will be enough room in the GPU area, once a "*Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 GAMING*" is in place, to replace the stock 15mm thick case fans with 25mm thick fans?


Sorry, we had that already but I can confirm again as I'm using that card that it will fit


----------



## Lobosolitario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> Sorry, we had that already but I can confirm again as I'm using that card that it will fit


Is that this one?

http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-Graphics-GV-N970G1-GAMING-4GD/dp/B00NH5T1MS

And does it fit with or without the graphics card holder?

EDIT: Never mind, I see that was the one that needed a bit of modding to fit.


----------



## firies2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> Sorry, we had that already but I can confirm again as I'm using that card that it will fit


Sorry for asking the question again if it was already asked. This thread is extremely long, hard to read the whole thing.









When replacing the stock 15mm thick case fans with 25mm thick case fans, is it recommended to replace them with airflow fans or static pressure fans, considering the high density of obstacles in an assembled RVZ01 case?


----------



## Ephelant

Well, I did the following to try to reduce temps on my Zotac 970 in the RVZ01:

Reapplied thermal compound twice.
Fitted 2 Noctua NF-F12 25mm fans for GPU intake.
Removed metal GPU shroud.

*Results*:

With case fans on "turbo" PWM mode in BIOS, and GPU fans on "auto" (target 79C max temp), I continue to hit 79-81C after 10 minutes of benchmarks or Far Cry 4. GPU fans hover around 55% to maintain this temp under load, but system is nice and quiet when idle, and not too noticeable under load when gaming with sound.
With case fans on 70% and GPU fans on 60-70% temps stabilize at about 75C under load. System is a little too loud for me when idle and room is silent, but it's not noticeable when watching movies, playing music, or gaming with sound.
With case and GPU fans at 100%, I can maintain a max temp of 60C under load. This is unbearably loud, but seems to indicate that the cause of the higher temps is airflow within the case.
I have decided to go with the first option above, maintain 80C under load, but largely silent when idle. I may replace the shroud next time I take the system apart, as it didn't make a significant difference. Zotac seems fine with 80C, so I'm going to accept it as is.

*Edit*: I'm going to try and set the Noctua GPU intake fans to scale with GPU temp using Speedfan, and see if that gives me the balance of silence when idle / good airflow under load, that I'm looking for.


----------



## Lobosolitario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> Well, I did the following to try to reduce temps on my Zotac 970 in the RVZ01: (...)


Thanks! I've linked this in my post, which has been updated with links to all the different GTX 970 models listed on the manufacturer websites for manufacturers mentioned so far, to hopefully clear up some confusion between all the different versions of card. The post can be found: here.


----------



## the 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firies2000*
> 
> Would the Thermalright AXP-200 fit in the case? The size of the AXP-200 is 140x150x73 (WxLxH) so the height is within the 83mm height restriction.


Unfortunately, the AXP-200 is too big in terms of area, unless you're okay with it blocking the support bracket, which would sort of defeat the purpose of this case.


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firies2000*
> 
> When replacing the stock 15mm thick case fans with 25mm thick case fans, is it recommended to replace them with airflow fans or static pressure fans, considering the high density of obstacles in an assembled RVZ01 case?


I can't comment on this right now beacuse I removed the fans completly recently due to the noise.


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobosolitario*
> 
> Thanks for the update rezrez - I've edited the post. This info seems to conflict with an earlier post by Slyce saying that the card fitted with a bit of wiggling, but maybe they meant without the graphics card holder?


I believe Slyce meant without the graphic card holder.

If you not planing to put the case in vertical position you can also use rubber feet as supporter like what Buttoneer did.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1524381/build-log-se7enth-heaven-silverstone-ml07-based-gaming-entertainment-thingy#post_23153764


----------



## happyagnostic




----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> a very strange choice for the cooling. I would take LP53 & CNPS8900 only in case I have 45 to 65W CPU in the system as these would lose in terms of cooling capacity to:
> 1. Noctua NH-L12 - restriction on TOP fan usage, can be used only with Noctua fan mounted under the heatsink
> 2. Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B - fits standard 12 cm fan(2.5cm thick), 14 Cm fan(with 12cm mounting holes)


Why? It's rated for 100w CPU and outperforms both the HSF's you mentioned on a 4770k, according to this review.


----------



## locksbury

Hi All

Good to see the GT970 GFX card comparability list is coming along Nicely. I understand the MSI GTX 970 Gaming I have should fit (according to a previous poster) and of course I will confirm this when I build up the system.









Just to see what's happening, I've posed a question to Silverstone asking when the FTZ01 case will be released in the UK.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## frigidanchors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> Well, I did the following to try to reduce temps on my Zotac 970 in the RVZ01:
> 
> Reapplied thermal compound twice.
> Fitted 2 Noctua NF-F12 25mm fans for GPU intake.
> Removed metal GPU shroud.
> 
> *Results*:
> 
> With case fans on "turbo" PWM mode in BIOS, and GPU fans on "auto" (target 79C max temp), I continue to hit 79-81C after 10 minutes of benchmarks or Far Cry 4. GPU fans hover around 55% to maintain this temp under load, but system is nice and quiet when idle, and not too noticeable under load when gaming with sound.
> With case fans on 70% and GPU fans on 60-70% temps stabilize at about 75C under load. System is a little too loud for me when idle and room is silent, but it's not noticeable when watching movies, playing music, or gaming with sound.
> With case and GPU fans at 100%, I can maintain a max temp of 60C under load. This is unbearably loud, but seems to indicate that the cause of the higher temps is airflow within the case.
> I have decided to go with the first option above, maintain 80C under load, but largely silent when idle. I may replace the shroud next time I take the system apart, as it didn't make a significant difference. Zotac seems fine with 80C, so I'm going to accept it as is.
> 
> *Edit*: I'm going to try and set the Noctua GPU intake fans to scale with GPU temp using Speedfan, and see if that gives me the balance of silence when idle / good airflow under load, that I'm looking for.


I'm not sure how much you've messed around with fan setups, but between the various setups in the RVZ01 I've worked with, my GPU saw differences of 20°C. Yes, that's 65°C for one setup, and 85°C for another setup. My setup is going to be different from yours, obviously, but I suggest flipping one of your Noctua fans to exhaust. Specifically, make the Noctua fan near the front of the case to exhaust, and leave the rear one on intake. I noticed on my 2-case fan setup that the open fan port towards the front of the case naturally exhausts air, so maybe in your current setup your intake fan towards the front of the case is fighting the natural flow of air. Hope this works for you! I'm making another post on /r/buildapc that will analyze the thermal performance of the case under various setups.


----------



## zed512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> I am using it and it fits perfectly! Not touching anything! But I had to modify the security bracket a bit and cut off a bit because one Windforce fan glided over it and stopped but since then it is perfect.


Germanfox... I would like to confirm what security bracket did you modify to fit the gigabyte g1?
are you talking about the additional gpu bracket which you can add to stabilize the position of larger cards?.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Why? It's rated for 100w CPU and outperforms both the HSF's you mentioned on a 4770k, according to this review.


Two points for me:
- LP53 has smaller heatsink & less heatpipes(2) than Noctua(4) & Scythe(5)
- LP53 has smaller and much louder fan than Noctua and Scythe - note: I have not personally tested LP53, but I know other two coolers well enough to say so.

for me Scythe Big Shuriken is a winner because:
- ability and height to replace stock 15mm pwm fan with any 140 mm(with 12 cm holes like ones from Noctua, Thermalright, Phanteks etc) or 120 mm * 25 mm fan
- on my Z97I-Plus board as well as on my Asrock FM2A88X-ITX+(which LP53 is not compatible with) it fits nicelly w/o blocking PCI-E Slot and also blowing air down to VRM sections which are getting quite hot in tight space of our case.

AXP200 & AXP100 Can also be fitted to the MB , but one have to choose carefully, taking into consideration CPU slot location.

Anyhow - CPU heatsink choice is strictly personal choice as well as sound perception.

Good Luck !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firies2000*
> 
> Looks like i might have to go for the Noctua NH-L12 cooler so. I was resisting because i just simply don't like the look of it but seems if i want the performance, u can't beat Noctua.
> 
> *Sader0* what are your thoughts on the Thermalright AXP-100? Would the Thermalright AXP-200 fit in the case? The size of the AXP-200 is 140x150x73 (WxLxH) so the height is within the 83mm height restriction.
> 
> Also, does anybody know if there will be enough room in the GPU area, once a "*Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 GAMING*" is in place, to replace the stock 15mm thick case fans with 25mm thick fans?


Answered above. Noctua is best on performance, but average-to-high on the fan, as you are limited on very same 92 mm size.

P.S. People, what is critical with GPU bracket not being used ? For me a good GPU is the one that fits in the case








I've installed and used 2,5 slot thick Power Color R9 290 PCS+ with zip ties and it worked flawlessly. Even with 25 mm thick intake fans installed as well.
So Zip Ties all the way, I would say Gigabyte G1 should be the best for the case.

MSI I do not like because of VRM overheat to 95-100 Deg in a standard ATX case, not mentioning our closed section for GPU. Just search youtube for MSI 970 Gaming VRM or something like it....


----------



## Lobosolitario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> I believe Slyce meant without the graphic card holder.
> 
> If you not planing to put the case in vertical position you can also use rubber feet as supporter like what Buttoneer did.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1524381/build-log-se7enth-heaven-silverstone-ml07-based-gaming-entertainment-thingy#post_23153764


Thanks for the tip rezrez. I went back to check Slyce's post, and he did indeed use the GPU holder - can see the post here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locksbury*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Good to see the GT970 GFX card comparability list is coming along Nicely. I understand the MSI GTX 970 Gaming I have should fit (according to a previous poster) and of course I will confirm this when I build up the system.


Would be great to know, thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> P.S. People, what is critical with GPU bracket not being used ? For me a good GPU is the one that fits in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've installed and used 2,5 slot thick Power Color R9 290 PCS+ with zip ties and it worked flawlessly. Even with 25 mm thick intake fans installed as well.
> So Zip Ties all the way, I would say Gigabyte G1 should be the best for the case.
> 
> MSI I do not like because of VRM overheat to 95-100 Deg in a standard ATX case, not mentioning our closed section for GPU. Just search youtube for MSI 970 Gaming VRM or something like it....


Thanks for the tips Sader0! GPU bracket isn't critical, but it's good to know whether the card will fit before you buy it, so as to be able to choose what suits you best







I'm marking on the GTX 970 list which GPUs go over the recommended dimensions for the holder and which go over the maximum recommended for the case (so far none, although a couple of the ZOTAC cards seem to be quite thick).


----------



## Lobosolitario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zed512*
> 
> Germanfox... I would like to confirm what security bracket did you modify to fit the gigabyte g1?
> are you talking about the additional gpu bracket which you can add to stabilize the position of larger cards?.


Based on the dimensions of the card and images of the card and GPU holder/bracket, I'm pretty sure that's exactly what he's referring to. As the G1 GAMING (and all the other full-size Gigabyte GTX 970 cards) use three fans, the middle fan probably clashes with the support bracket. I've read in other threads that the bracket isn't necessary, although I can't confirm this personally.


----------



## AndreaMG

You guys check this out









http://www.tomshardware.com/news/id-cooling-vapor-chamber-cpu-cooler,28422.html


----------



## digitalcancer

Hello Guys! I'm new here and JUST finished my RVZ01 build (tried to hold out for the FTZ01 but it won't be out for at least a few more months according to Silverstone...=/...)

Anyway, just wanted to post my parts I managed to squish into the case last night and got it up and running but have done nothing to it as of yet.

*Silverstone RVZ01
i5 4670K
Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming-5
Noctua NH-L12 (w/o the top fan)
x2 4GB Corsair Vengeance (this stuff BARELY fit w/ the cooler)
MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming (this really just barely fits the restrictions but once it's on there it's not bad at all)
Silverstone SX-600G + short cables
240GB M500 SSD*

This should make for a hefty little gamebox for quite sometime...it's in my living room currently and I plan to add my 360 Controller to it (bought the special edition silver one to give it the non-branded look).

I took a few pics, which I'll have to post later.


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobosolitario*
> 
> Thanks for the tip rezrez. I went back to check Slyce's post, and he did indeed use the GPU holder - can see the post here.


Not sure if I didn't look close enough Lobosolitario but I think Slyce was talking about GPU compartment (GPU tray) which is part of the case, not the GPU holder.


----------



## Lobosolitario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> Not sure if I didn't look close enough Lobosolitario but I think Slyce was talking about GPU compartment (GPU tray) which is part of the case, not the GPU holder.


I could well be confused, the terminology in the RVZ01 manual and the various forums isn't too clear - does "GPU Holder" (as per the manual) refer to the GPU tray, or just to the plastic bracket which attaches to it to provide extra support to the graphics card?


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobosolitario*
> 
> I could well be confused, the terminology in the RVZ01 manual and the various forums isn't too clear - does "GPU Holder" (as per the manual) refer to the GPU tray, or just to the plastic bracket which attaches to it to provide extra support to the graphics card?


Yes, by saying GPU holder I was referring to little plastic bracket. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frigidanchors*
> 
> I'm not sure how much you've messed around with fan setups, but between the various setups in the RVZ01 I've worked with, my GPU saw differences of 20°C. Yes, that's 65°C for one setup, and 85°C for another setup. My setup is going to be different from yours, obviously, but I suggest flipping one of your Noctua fans to exhaust. Specifically, make the Noctua fan near the front of the case to exhaust, and leave the rear one on intake. I noticed on my 2-case fan setup that the open fan port towards the front of the case naturally exhausts air, so maybe in your current setup your intake fan towards the front of the case is fighting the natural flow of air. Hope this works for you! I'm making another post on /r/buildapc that will analyze the thermal performance of the case under various setups.


Very good tip, thanks! I replaced the metal shroud on my card last night, and reversed the front fan to exhaust as per your suggestion, leaving the rear fan on pull.

*Result:* For the first time, temps did not hit the 79C max with GPU fans on the "auto" setting in Firestorm. Case fans only needed to be at 60% to maintain a steady 77-78C under load. This is definitely the best configuration tried thus far. GPU fans stayed at around 46-48% using the "auto" setting, which is the lowest I've seen while running the Heaven benchmark.

Now, I have two options to get the Noctua case fans to scale with GPU temp:
1. Figure out how to do this with software like Speedfan.
2. Purchase this part, and connect the Noctua fans directly to the GPU:
GELID Solutions CA-PWM-02 2.76" / 70mm PWM Fan Adaptor Cable for VGA Cooler Fan

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ListenerFan

Does anyone else think this might be a good solution for our CPU cooling woes? http://www.tomshardware.com/news/id-cooling-vapor-chamber-cpu-cooler,28422.html I wish it had been reviewed already.


----------



## digitalcancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ListenerFan*
> 
> Does anyone else think this might be a good solution for our CPU cooling woes? http://www.tomshardware.com/news/id-cooling-vapor-chamber-cpu-cooler,28422.html I wish it had been reviewed already.


Funny, the article mentions a $44.99 MSRP, but I look it up on AMAZON and it's $65.99...=/


----------



## Lobosolitario

First draft of the system almost ready, just lacking a motherboard. Anyone have any recommendations?

To put everything in context, this is to be a living room PC, running games and general applications on a 1080p television, using Wifi to link to the router and probably Bluetooth for controllers. I'm looking for the best possible balance between 1080p framerates, temperature (I live in a hot country), budget and quietness, in about that order. Good sound would be a plus, although I'm no audiophile. I'm not planning on overclocking.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ZsbxNG

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($219.88 @ OutletPC)
*CPU Cooler*: Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($44.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Undecided
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($63.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* OCZ ARC 100 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($103.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card ($343.99 @ B&H)
*Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($79.99 @ Directron)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($117.99 @ Directron)
Total: $974.81
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-01-21 12:05 EST-0500

Any comments most welcome, as this is still an early draft and I'm not fully up-to-date with the latest in tech. Other parts of the system I'm not too sure on are:
-SSD: Went for this in the end, but the initial plan was to stick with a traditional HD, something like a Samsung Spinpoint, and upgrade to a SSD in a year or three once prices drop for the 1TB models. Would also be using external storage.
-Memory: Chose after Googling, it seems that anything above 1600 provides very little benefit unless OCing or running SLI?
-CPU: Was looking for something cheaper than this, but tech websites seem to be unanimous in their praise for the 4690k over everything else. As I won't be overclocking, not sure whether this is the best choice.
-GPU: Still weighing pros and cons as per my evolving post earlier in the thread. Almost certainly going for a GTX 970, but the exact model is still to be seen.


----------



## locksbury

Hi all

My question to Silverstone was:

_I understand you will be releasing the FTZ01 case soon. Please may I ask when it is going to be available in the UK?_

Their response:
Quote:


> Dear Sir
> 
> Thank you very much for your interest in SilverStone.
> 
> First batch of FTZ01 did catch up this month's shipment to Europe that may need wait until next month. For the first hand news about it, you can keep an eye on our Europe FaceBook club from following link:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SilverStoneEnglish


So looks like it might be next month when the cases are available in the UK... Sitting, wishing, waiting...


----------



## ListenerFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalcancer*
> 
> Funny, the article mentions a $44.99 MSRP, but I look it up on AMAZON and it's $65.99...=/


It is on ebay for the mentioned 45, but it has to come all the way from china. I think they aren't released overseas yet, kind of like the thermolab and the Cryorig... All the coolers I actually want to use.


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zed512*
> 
> Germanfox... I would like to confirm what security bracket did you modify to fit the gigabyte g1?
> are you talking about the additional gpu bracket which you can add to stabilize the position of larger cards?.


I modified the extra support bracket for securing longer GPUs. I shortened it a bit because it was stopping the middle fan.


----------



## zed512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobosolitario*
> 
> First draft of the system almost ready, just lacking a motherboard. Anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> To put everything in context, this is to be a living room PC, running games and general applications on a 1080p television, using Wifi to link to the router and probably Bluetooth for controllers. I'm looking for the best possible balance between 1080p framerates, temperature (I live in a hot country), budget and quietness, in about that order. Good sound would be a plus, although I'm no audiophile. I'm not planning on overclocking.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ZsbxNG
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($219.88 @ OutletPC)
> *CPU Cooler*: Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($44.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* Undecided
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($63.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* OCZ ARC 100 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($103.98 @ Newegg)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card ($343.99 @ B&H)
> *Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($79.99 @ Directron)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($117.99 @ Directron)
> Total: $974.81
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-01-21 12:05 EST-0500
> 
> Any comments most welcome, as this is still an early draft and I'm not fully up-to-date with the latest in tech. Other parts of the system I'm not too sure on are:
> -SSD: Went for this in the end, but the initial plan was to stick with a traditional HD, something like a Samsung Spinpoint, and upgrade to a SSD in a year or three once prices drop for the 1TB models. Would also be using external storage.
> -Memory: Chose after Googling, it seems that anything above 1600 provides very little benefit unless OCing or running SLI?
> -CPU: Was looking for something cheaper than this, but tech websites seem to be unanimous in their praise for the 4690k over everything else. As I won't be overclocking, not sure whether this is the best choice.
> -GPU: Still weighing pros and cons as per my evolving post earlier in the thread. Almost certainly going for a GTX 970, but the exact model is still to be seen.


Lobosolitario, I picked the Asus Z97i-Plus motherboard due to price, quality and features.

For my build, this is what I have on hand so far and on order:

*CPU*: Intel i7 4790k
*CPU Cooler*: Noctua NH-L12 (top fan will be removed and case fan used instead) - ORDERED
*Motherboard*: Asus Z97I-Plus
*Memory*: Kingston Savage 2x 16gig 1866 - ORDERED
*Storage*: Kingston 120Gig SSD / 1TB Samsung Spinpoint HDD
*Video Card*: Gigabyte GTX 970 F3OC $338 + $20 GC from NCIXUS - ORDERED
*Case*: RVZ01B
*Optical Drive*: TEAC BD-C26SS
*Power Supply*: Silverstone 450w Gold with flat short cable kit (I know should have bought the 600w) - will revisit at a later date.


----------



## zed512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> I modified the extra support bracket for securing longer GPUs. I shortened it a bit because it was stopping the middle fan.


Perfect thanks - I think I can handle a small mod like this in order to get the Gigabyte GTX970 installed.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> LP53 has smaller heatsink & less heatpipes(2) than Noctua(4) & Scythe(5)


Copper is more efficient than aluminum, therefore smaller size/heatpipes can still perform better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> LP53 has smaller and much louder fan than Noctua and Scythe - note: I have not personally tested LP53, but I know other two coolers well enough to say so.


How do you know it's "much louder" if you've never actually heard it? The LP53's fan is very quiet and depending on variables, inaudible until around 1800rpm.
_"Noise was imperceptible outside of the case at fan speeds under ~1800rpm, and speeds over were not abrasive. The biggest point, however, is that fans speeds using a standard BIOS profile never reached anywhere near this level during normal usage, including HD playback and gaming. During these tasks the LP53 remained silent."_
If you want an even quieter fan, you can install an Noiseblocker M8-P Ultra Silent 1-17 dBA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> ability and height to replace stock 15mm pwm fan with any 140 mm(with 12 cm holes like ones from Noctua, Thermalright, Phanteks etc) or 120 mm * 25 mm fan


Actually using a 140mm fan on a 120mm heatsink can produce worse results due to inefficient airflow distribution.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> on my Z97I-Plus board as well as on my Asrock FM2A88X-ITX+(which LP53 is not compatible with) it fits nicelly w/o blocking PCI-E Slot and also blowing air down to VRM sections which are getting quite hot in tight space of our case.


There's no AMD compatibility, but for Intel systems LP53 is much better than the others due to staying within the sock Intel heatsink specs, and will have 100% compatibility without blocking anything, unlike the ones you listed that have tons of compatibility issues here and there.


----------



## frigidanchors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> Very good tip, thanks! I replaced the metal shroud on my card last night, and reversed the front fan to exhaust as per your suggestion, leaving the rear fan on pull.
> 
> *Result:* For the first time, temps did not hit the 79C max with GPU fans on the "auto" setting in Firestorm. Case fans only needed to be at 60% to maintain a steady 77-78C under load. This is definitely the best configuration tried thus far. GPU fans stayed at around 46-48% using the "auto" setting, which is the lowest I've seen while running the Heaven benchmark.
> 
> Now, I have two options to get the Noctua case fans to scale with GPU temp:
> 1. Figure out how to do this with software like Speedfan.
> 2. Purchase this part, and connect the Noctua fans directly to the GPU:
> GELID Solutions CA-PWM-02 2.76" / 70mm PWM Fan Adaptor Cable for VGA Cooler Fan
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I'm glad it worked







That's two setups now where front exhaust and rear intake seem to be the best for GPU temps.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firies2000*
> 
> Looks like i might have to go for the Noctua NH-L12 cooler so. I was resisting because i just simply don't like the look of it but seems if i want the performance, u can't beat Noctua.
> 
> *Sader0* what are your thoughts on the Thermalright AXP-100? Would the Thermalright AXP-200 fit in the case? The size of the AXP-200 is 140x150x73 (WxLxH) so the height is within the 83mm height restriction.
> 
> Also, does anybody know if there will be enough room in the GPU area, once a "*Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 GAMING*" is in place, to replace the stock 15mm thick case fans with 25mm thick fans?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Copper is more efficient than aluminum, therefore smaller size/heatpipes can still perform better.
> How do you know it's "much louder" if you've never actually heard it? The LP53's fan is very quiet and depending on variables, inaudible until around 1800rpm.
> _"Noise was imperceptible outside of the case at fan speeds under ~1800rpm, and speeds over were not abrasive. The biggest point, however, is that fans speeds using a standard BIOS profile never reached anywhere near this level during normal usage, including HD playback and gaming. During these tasks the LP53 remained silent."_
> If you want an even quieter fan, you can install an Noiseblocker M8-P Ultra Silent 1-17 dBA
> Actually using a 140mm fan on a 120mm heatsink can produce worse results due to inefficient airflow distribution.
> There's no AMD compatibility, but for Intel systems LP53 is much better than the others due to staying within the sock Intel heatsink specs, and will have 100% compatibility without blocking anything, unlike the ones you listed that have tons of compatibility issues here and there.


Its up to each and everyone to chose what they like, we have to live with the choices we make, not someone else.

If you compare 9 cm and 12/14 cm fan in terms of silence\performance ratio then you will get the following picture: The larger fan - the more air it is able to push through, while maintaining lower RPM which on average-top quality fans means less noise.
Personally, I only prefer 9 mm fans at 500-900 rpm(tested Yate-loon, Noctua, Scythe, Noiseblocker) otherwise I can clearly hear them in my silent setup. Now imagine what can LP53 do with fan running @ 500-900 RPM ?

http://www.tomshardware.de/cpu-kuhler-prozessorkuhler-cooler-itx-cooling,testberichte-241546-14.html In German.

This is why I consider putting 9cm fan in the silent case a crime, unless you have low TDP components installed. With that being said our case has one major issue - this very same small size 8 cm fan on PSU which I can hear when everything else is silent to my ear. This is "confirmed" by Silverstone by starting up a new case type with SFX-L PSU that has 12 cm fan....although I still have not seen proper review from anyone on this PSU yet.

P.S. All above is just my personal opinion.

P.S.S. RVZ01 is going to be media-center PC with 1080P TV connected to it.
For a better silence I'm waiting for Define R5 with properly chosen other components.

Fell free to check this website - one of my favorites - www.silentpcreview.com This is one and only(IMHO) website with in-depth components tests when it comes to sound/silence and components chosen properly.


----------



## Lobosolitario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zed512*
> 
> Lobosolitario, I picked the Asus Z97i-Plus motherboard due to price, quality and features.
> 
> For my build, this is what I have on hand so far and on order:
> 
> *CPU*: Intel i7 4790k
> *CPU Cooler*: Noctua NH-L12 (top fan will be removed and case fan used instead) - ORDERED
> *Motherboard*: Asus Z97I-Plus
> *Memory*: Kingston Savage 2x 16gig 1866 - ORDERED
> *Storage*: Kingston 120Gig SSD / 1TB Samsung Spinpoint HDD
> *Video Card*: Gigabyte GTX 970 F3OC $338 + $20 GC from NCIXUS - ORDERED
> *Case*: RVZ01B
> *Optical Drive*: TEAC BD-C26SS
> *Power Supply*: Silverstone 450w Gold with flat short cable kit (I know should have bought the 600w) - will revisit at a later date.


Looks like a nice board, and the review also lead me to the gigabyte-ga-z97n-gaming-5, which looks pretty interesting - great speed, good audio and good wifi/bluetooth at the cost of M2/sata-express, which I don't think I'd need given the usage scenario.

That's a hell of a lot of memory, is it just for future proofing or are you planning to do some serious data crunching?


----------



## wishy1

Hi Guys

Let me know your thoughts on the below budget gaming build. I have a main rig with higher specs this one I intend to use as a more portable LAN party/media PC/Plex box. It will mostly be receiving my cast off parts from my main rig as and when I update

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/wishy1/saved/YcpNnQ

[PCPartPicker part list](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/FsDF3C) / [Price breakdown by merchant](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/FsDF3C/by_merchant/)

*CPU*

AMD Athlon X4 860K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor
£45.96 £45.96 Amazon UK

*
CPU Cooler*

Zalman CNPS2X CPU Cooler
£19.37 £19.37 CCL Computers

*Motherboard*

MSI A88XI AC Mini ITX FM2+ Motherboard
£65.64 FREE £65.64 Amazon UK

*Memory*

Kingston Predator Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
£43.00
*
Storage*

Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
£53.94 £53.94 Aria PC

*Video Card*

PowerColor Radeon R7 260X 2GB Video Card
£85.38 £85.38 CCL Computers

*Case*

Silverstone ML07B HTPC Case
£46.78 £46.78 Scan.co.uk
*
Power Supply*

Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
£77.58 £77.58 Scan.co.uk

*Case Fans*

Aerocool DS 120mm Black 81.5 CFM 120mm Fan
£12.00

Aerocool DS 120mm Black 81.5 CFM 120mm Fan
£12.00

Aerocool DS 120mm Black 81.5 CFM 120mm Fan
£12.00


----------



## zed512

The memory is overkill. 8gig would probably have been enough. I will be doing lots of raw file conversions, photo editing etc. What the heck... I am all in now


----------



## Lobosolitario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zed512*
> 
> The memory is overkill. 8gig would probably have been enough. I will be doing lots of raw file conversions, photo editing etc. What the heck... I am all in now


Heh, it's hard to resist









After cutting back where I could, ended up with this:

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3NtbrH
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3NtbrH/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($179.98 @ OutletPC)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($138.99 @ Newegg)
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($72.98 @ Newegg)
Storage: OCZ ARC 100 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($66.99 @ Amazon)
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 4GB WINDFORCE Video Card ($358.99 @ NCIX US)
Case: Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($79.99 @ Directron)
Power Supply: Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($86.09 @ NCIX US)
Total: $984.01
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-01-22 09:02 EST-0500

Could skim another $15 or so off the MB, but it doesn't seem worth it. Still over target budget, but nothing left to cut back on now but the GPU or the case, which are the soul of the build...


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frigidanchors*
> 
> I'm glad it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's two setups now where front exhaust and rear intake seem to be the best for GPU temps.


Further test results for my vanilla Zotac in the Raven RVZ01 case are as follows (after 20-30 min of Heaven benchmark):


Noctua case fans set to 80%, GPU fans at 50% = stable at 75C
Noctua case fans set to 80%, GPU fans at 60% = stable at 72C
Noctua case fans set to 80%, GPU fans at 70% = stable at 70C

I will probably go with the first configuration above. The Noctua fans at 80% are audible in a silent room, but not really noticeable when watching a video or gaming with sound. GPU fans don't really add much to existing noise levels until 55% and above.

I was unable to get case fan speed linked to GPU temp in Speedfan. Not the most user-friendly of tools.

This is how my TIM came out after reapplication. I added a little more to the relatively bare patch in the lower-centre before putting the GPU back together. Any input on how this looks? Did I use enough?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Its up to each and everyone to chose what they like, we have to live with the choices we make, not someone else.
> 
> If you compare 9 cm and 12/14 cm fan in terms of silence\performance ratio then you will get the following picture: The larger fan - the more air it is able to push through, while maintaining lower RPM which on average-top quality fans means less noise.
> Personally, I only prefer 9 mm fans at 500-900 rpm(tested Yate-loon, Noctua, Scythe, Noiseblocker) otherwise I can clearly hear them in my silent setup. Now imagine what can LP53 do with fan running @ 500-900 RPM ?
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.de/cpu-kuhler-prozessorkuhler-cooler-itx-cooling,testberichte-241546-14.html In German.
> 
> This is why I consider putting 9cm fan in the silent case a crime, unless you have low TDP components installed. With that being said our case has one major issue - this very same small size 8 cm fan on PSU which I can hear when everything else is silent to my ear. This is "confirmed" by Silverstone by starting up a new case type with SFX-L PSU that has 12 cm fan....although I still have not seen proper review from anyone on this PSU yet.
> 
> P.S. All above is just my personal opinion.
> 
> P.S.S. RVZ01 is going to be media-center PC with 1080P TV connected to it.
> For a better silence I'm waiting for Define R5 with properly chosen other components.
> 
> Fell free to check this website - one of my favorites - www.silentpcreview.com This is one and only(IMHO) website with in-depth components tests when it comes to sound/silence and components chosen properly.


I understand your concern for noise, but I can't see a 120mm 500-900 RPM fan performing well on a heatsink when your CPU is stressed for long periods. However, I'd love to see some results backing that up. You'll also probably need to run higher RPM (than smaller original fan) when using an oversized fan on heatsink, due to the inefficient airflow.


----------



## firies2000

Man this thread has legs!









First off, *Lobosolitario* that list u compiled of how the various editions of the 970 fit in the case is genius. Very informative. Great to know any possible problems prior to purchasing. Good work.

Thanks for your input regarding the CPU cooler and case fans "*the 1*", "*GermanFox-PC*", "*OCPG*" and "*Sader0*".

I still don't know which CPU cooler to go for, although that new *ID-Cooling IS-VC45* vapour chamber one looks promising. I will have to wait for some reviews though before i consider buying it. For now i am just going to use the stock intel cooler and see how i find the cooling and noise levels with that. As u said "*Sader0*", it is up to each person to make their own decision. Hard to know if what you find loud is the same as what i find loud. So trial and error will have to be my way as i don't know anybody with this system in person.

Regarding the case fans, has anybody used the new "*120mm Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 2000RPM PWM*" fans in the RVZ01 yet? I am thinking of buying three of these to use as the case fans as they are black and not beige. My concern however is the 2000RPM of the fan. Linus mentions he was able to reduce the RPM of the fans in the following video and was wondering if anyone has done this themselves:






I am looking to buy the *MSI Z97I GAMING ACK* motherboard and according to my research, it only has 2 x 4-pin PWM fan headers. How would this work with the 3 no. PWM fans? Is there an adapter you can buy or something?

Total n00b question i am sure but we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firies2000*
> 
> Man this thread has legs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, *Lobosolitario* that list u compiled of how the various editions of the 970 fit in the case is genius. Very informative. Great to know any possible problems prior to purchasing. Good work.
> 
> Thanks for your input regarding the CPU cooler and case fans "*the 1*", "*GermanFox-PC*", "*OCPG*" and "*Sader0*".
> 
> I still don't know which CPU cooler to go for, although that new *ID-Cooling IS-VC45* vapour chamber one looks promising. I will have to wait for some reviews though before i consider buying it. For now i am just going to use the stock intel cooler and see how i find the cooling and noise levels with that. As u said "*Sader0*", it is up to each person to make their own decision. Hard to know if what you find loud is the same as what i find loud. So trial and error will have to be my way as i don't know anybody with this system in person.
> 
> Regarding the case fans, has anybody used the new "*120mm Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 2000RPM PWM*" fans in the RVZ01 yet? I am thinking of buying three of these to use as the case fans as they are black and not beige. My concern however is the 2000RPM of the fan. Linus mentions he was able to reduce the RPM of the fans in the following video and was wondering if anyone has done this themselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking to buy the *MSI Z97I GAMING ACK* motherboard and according to my research, it only has 2 x 4-pin PWM fan headers. How would this work with the 3 no. PWM fans? Is there an adapter you can buy or something?
> 
> Total n00b question i am sure but we all have to start somewhere.


You'll need 2 of of these: Silverstone Tek Sleeved PWM Fan Splitter Cable

1 to drive your CPU cooler and CPU intake case fans.
1 to drive 2 GPU intake case fans.

My Motherboard has 3 PWM fan headers, so I only needed one of these.


----------



## Lobosolitario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> I modified the extra support bracket for securing longer GPUs. I shortened it a bit because it was stopping the middle fan.


Hi GermanFox-PC, quick question on this - from the pictures of the GPU tray and support bracket, it looks like the bracket can be placed anywhere along a section several cm long around the middle of the card, is that right? I'm guessing that even so there was no position where it didn't clip one or more of the fans on the Gigabyte card?

It does look like a pretty easy modification in any case, all thinks told, so good news. Think I'll be going for the Gigabyte as well, if I can somehow get the budget together for it. GTX 970s are currently priced at €350-450 round here, when MSRP is supposed to be €270, and it's pushing me well over budget :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firies2000*
> 
> Man this thread has legs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, *Lobosolitario* that list u compiled of how the various editions of the 970 fit in the case is genius. Very informative. Great to know any possible problems prior to purchasing. Good work.


Thanks firies2000! Lots of gaps left to fill in yet, but it's a nice start.

I think I've decided on which card I'm going for (Gigabyte GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD), so not sure whether I'll remember to update the post further. If anyone else wants to pick it up and run with it, feel free! (Can be found here)


----------



## firies2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> You'll need 2 of of these: Silverstone Tek Sleeved PWM Fan Splitter Cable
> 
> 1 to drive your CPU cooler and CPU intake case fans.
> 1 to drive 2 GPU intake case fans.
> 
> My Motherboard has 3 PWM fan headers, so I only needed one of these.


Thanks a million Ephelant. Makes sense. Thanks for explaining it to me. I have learned so much from this thread.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobosolitario*
> 
> Thanks firies2000! Lots of gaps left to fill in yet, but it's a nice start.
> 
> I think I've decided on which card I'm going for (Gigabyte GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD), so not sure whether I'll remember to update the post further. If anyone else wants to pick it up and run with it, feel free! (Can be found here)


No, thank you *Lobosolitario*.









The "*Gigabyte GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD*" is a great choice by the way. That's the one i am getting because it has the best reviews, according to my research anyway. I was gutted when i saw ur post and it said the G1 GAMING didn't fit in the case without modification but thankfully the mod required is small.


----------



## frigidanchors

What screw/bolt is everyone using to attach the graphics card holder? I can't ever seem to hold it in place @[email protected]


----------



## wishy1

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wishy1*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Let me know your thoughts on the below budget gaming build. I have a main rig with higher specs this one I intend to use as a more portable LAN party/media PC/Plex box. It will mostly be receiving my cast off parts from my main rig as and when I update
> 
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/wishy1/saved/YcpNnQ
> 
> [PCPartPicker part list](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/FsDF3C) / [Price breakdown by merchant](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/FsDF3C/by_merchant/)
> 
> *CPU*
> 
> AMD Athlon X4 860K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor
> £45.96 £45.96 Amazon UK
> 
> *
> CPU Cooler*
> 
> Zalman CNPS2X CPU Cooler
> £19.37 £19.37 CCL Computers
> 
> *Motherboard*
> 
> MSI A88XI AC Mini ITX FM2+ Motherboard
> £65.64 FREE £65.64 Amazon UK
> 
> *Memory*
> 
> Kingston Predator Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> £43.00
> *
> Storage*
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> £53.94 £53.94 Aria PC
> 
> *Video Card*
> 
> PowerColor Radeon R7 260X 2GB Video Card
> £85.38 £85.38 CCL Computers
> 
> *Case*
> 
> Silverstone ML07B HTPC Case
> £46.78 £46.78 Scan.co.uk
> *
> Power Supply*
> 
> Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
> £77.58 £77.58 Scan.co.uk
> 
> *Case Fans*
> 
> Aerocool DS 120mm Black 81.5 CFM 120mm Fan
> £12.00
> 
> Aerocool DS 120mm Black 81.5 CFM 120mm Fan
> £12.00
> 
> Aerocool DS 120mm Black 81.5 CFM 120mm Fan
> £12.00


Anyone care to comment or advise on this? - seems to have been ignored in the rush to help Lobo


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobosolitario*
> 
> Hi GermanFox-PC, quick question on this - from the pictures of the GPU tray and support bracket, it looks like the bracket can be placed anywhere along a section several cm long around the middle of the card, is that right? I'm guessing that even so there was no position where it didn't clip one or more of the fans on the Gigabyte card?
> 
> It does look like a pretty easy modification in any case, all thinks told, so good news.


Yes it can be placed in different locations and there are even two different width options for wider and slimmer cards (because it can be only fittet into predrilled holes in the GPU/SSD/ODD bracket). I just sawed it down a bit so it only touched the heatsink and not the fans. I'll look for some photos to post here.


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> So the STRIX uses a larger cooler and yet still isn't running as cool as the ACX 2.0. That's why I'd recommend the latter. The cabling argument is also a negligible one considering the PCI-e power connector has two 6/8-pin connectors on the end of it (and not a separate cable for each connector), it really adds nothing at all to the cabling to plug both of those in - in fact, it helps cable management as you don't have an entire connector hanging off that you have to tuck in somewhere. And the ACX 2.0 card allows for the fan curves to be very easily changed in their GPU overclocking software, which allows the cards to be fanless at low temperatures if that's what you want. (That's how mine is set up right now, the fans on the cooler don't turn on below 50C.) Keep in mind that I have not seen my card go above 71C on a custom fan profile with a much lower fan speed than usual, while overclocked to 1460 core 7800 memory and set to 124% power max (over 200W), all of which it uses when the card is maxed out, so unless you're overclocking your STRIX hard, it's not producing as much heat as my card does.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the STRIX is not a bad card at all, but frankly, why would you go for it over the EVGA card _in this case_ when you have to leave the bloody power extension cable hanging out of the back of the case just to get the STRIX to fit, all for absolutely no significant advantage in cooling or noise?


I decided to try out a EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC based on your saying it's cooler than the ASUS with a 71C on a custom fan profile.

What software are you using to get this amazing 71C?

80C running Unigine Heaven with fans automatically cooling essentially running almost full speed, and two Corsair AF120 under it. Louder than the ASUS, but it does fit, which is nice.


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> I decided to try out a EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC based on your saying it's cooler than the ASUS with a 71C on a custom fan profile.
> 
> What software are you using to get this amazing 71C?
> 
> 80C running Unigine Heaven with fans automatically cooling essentially running almost full speed, and two Corsair AF120 under it. Louder than the ASUS, but it does fit, which is nice.


I'm not sure what's causing the high temperatures on yours then. Mine never has to ramp above 1900RPM to keep it at 71C running Unigine Heaven, probably even cooler than that now that I'm running at 1420/7700 (high core clocks just seem to be causing instability in some games even though it's stable at over 1500 core in Heaven).

Maybe the difference is the intake fans? AF120's are airflow optimised fans, perhaps fans with a higher static pressure would be more suitable for forcing air into the GPU cooler - particularly if it has to pull air through the fan filters too. My intakes are Noctua NF-F12s that spin at about 1100RPM with their low noise adapters. Their higher static pressure means they're probably directing air into the GPU cooler far better than your AF120's are - which is why my card can idle at 33-37C with the GPU cooler's own fans turned off altogether.

That could be a good way to test if those intake fans are sufficient - using EVGA PrecisionX, turn off the GPU cooler's fans while the card's idling (it should be at its 2D clocks, something like 135 core and about 0.85V) and see what temperature it idles at. If it's idling quite a bit hotter than mine is, it could indicate that those intakes just don't have a high enough static pressure to feed air into the GPU heatsink. If that's the case, you'll want to replace them with static pressure optimised fans to see lower temperatures. Noctua NF-F12s are fantastic for this purpose, they're quiet with their low noise adapters in this case and will feed plenty of air. They're pricey though. Corsair SP120s provide a good cheap alternative, although the high performance editions are noisy and the quiet ones won't perform as well as NF-F12s.

Also, are you using the case vertically or horizontally? Mine's oriented vertically with the GPU at the bottom (to prioritise CPU cooling/exhaust). Your bottom intakes won't be as efficient if it's horizontal, particularly as you're using low static pressure fans.

Maybe the 970 SSC cooler also simply isn't as good, I don't know. Also something to consider.


----------



## noilly

those ven
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> Yes it can be placed in different locations and there are even two different width options for wider and slimmer cards (because it can be only fittet into predrilled holes in the GPU/SSD/ODD bracket). I just sawed it down a bit so it only touched the heatsink and not the fans. I'll look for some photos to post here.


can you fit 25mm thick fans underneath the Gigabyte 970?


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> Also, are you using the case vertically or horizontally? Mine's oriented vertically with the GPU at the bottom (to prioritise CPU cooling/exhaust). Your bottom intakes won't be as efficient if it's horizontal, particularly as you're using low static pressure fans.
> 
> Maybe the 970 SSC cooler also simply isn't as good, I don't know. Also something to consider.


Good tips. Vertical makes sense, but I want it in our television stand, so horizontal won't change. I have the quiet AF120, the max is 1100RPM. But even with those all the way up doesn't change anything. So, i agree the SP would have been the way to go, I'm questioning removing them all together and seeing how the performance is, but overall, the ASUS did perform better with no tweaking, wish it would have fit.

The 970 SCC has the ACX 2.0 cooler, so it's identical to your 980.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> can you fit 25mm thick fans underneath the Gigabyte 970?


My Power Color R9 290 PCS+ which is 2.5 slot thick card was tested with standard 120*25mm fans. Gap was abt 2-3 mm betweeb card shroud & the fans.
If Gigabyte is slimmer(should be) then it will work fine.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Originally Posted by wishy1 View Post

Hi Guys

Let me know your thoughts on the below budget gaming build. I have a main rig with higher specs this one I intend to use as a more portable LAN party/media PC/Plex box. It will mostly be receiving my cast off parts from my main rig as and when I update

http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/user/wishy1/saved/YcpNnQ

[PCPartPicker part list](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/FsDF3C) / [Price breakdown by merchant](http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/FsDF3C/by_merchant/)

CPU

AMD Athlon X4 860K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor
£45.96 £45.96 Amazon UK

CPU Cooler

Zalman CNPS2X CPU Cooler
£19.37 £19.37 CCL Computers

Motherboard

MSI A88XI AC Mini ITX FM2+ Motherboard
£65.64 FREE £65.64 Amazon UK

Memory

Kingston Predator Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
£43.00

Storage

Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
£53.94 £53.94 Aria PC

Video Card

PowerColor Radeon R7 260X 2GB Video Card
£85.38 £85.38 CCL Computers

Case

Silverstone ML07B HTPC Case
£46.78 £46.78 Scan.co.uk

Power Supply

Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
£77.58 £77.58 Scan.co.uk

Case Fans

Aerocool DS 120mm Black 81.5 CFM 120mm Fan
£12.00

Aerocool DS 120mm Black 81.5 CFM 120mm Fan
£12.00

Aerocool DS 120mm Black 81.5 CFM 120mm Fan
£12.00



Build is fine.
MB Has two 4pin PWM connections. CPU Socket is close to PCI-E slot.
CPU Cooler is average, but will handle CPU on High fan speeds.
CPU cooler disadvantage is when//if fan is broken - whole cooler can be thrown away







You cant replace it manually.

I would replace
- GPU to R9 270X(Sapphire Tri-X or Asus DCII) to get maximum performance from the system. If budget allows ofc
- on low budget Intake fans to Scythe Slip Stream PWM or 1200 rpm model
- on unlimited  budget intake fans to Noiseblocker Eloop B12-2 or PWM / Noctua NF-F12 PWM

P.S. Still need to get two 4pin PWM splitters for any PWM options.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> Good tips. Vertical makes sense, but I want it in our television stand, so horizontal won't change. I have the quiet AF120, the max is 1100RPM. But even with those all the way up doesn't change anything. So, i agree the SP would have been the way to go, I'm questioning removing them all together and seeing how the performance is, but overall, the ASUS did perform better with no tweaking, wish it would have fit.
> 
> The 970 SCC has the ACX 2.0 cooler, so it's identical to your 980.


Horizontal orientation changes everything(restricts air intake). There are tests on some Europe reviews for RVZ01B when they measure horizontal & vertical temps for the whole system - temperature reading were different for up to 10 Degrees C for the powerful GPU(this will also depend on intake fans supplying air for GPU). I wish Silverstone offered taller legs as additional option









Also you can try removing dust filters if environment allows this. This should also drop some degrees, depending on case orientation.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> I understand your concern for noise, but I can't see a 120mm 500-900 RPM fan performing well on a heatsink when your CPU is stressed for long periods. However, I'd love to see some results backing that up. You'll also probably need to run higher RPM (than smaller original fan) when using an oversized fan on heatsink, due to the inefficient airflow.


This is, my friend, purely case airflow dependable


----------



## Lobosolitario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wishy1*
> 
> false
> Anyone care to comment or advise on this? - seems to have been ignored in the rush to help Lobo


I'm not very familiar with the parts being used, but from a quick bit of research it looks pretty nice for the price. A few things it might be worth looking into:
-I'm not sure whether the zalman cooler will fit, think I remember people earlier in this thread having issues with it
-Some reviewers have been complaining about the 4-pin power socket on MSI mini-ITX boards being in a difficult-to-route location. Your one seems to have it in a different location, but maybe it's worth thinking about where the cables are going to go in advance
-You could swap the HDD for a 120gb OCZ ARC 100 SSD for a slightly lower price if you want to swap storage for performance

Here's a higher-spec build on a budget, going with Intel and Nvidia - this should get around 80 FPS average in Battlefield 4, compared to around 30 FPS with the R7 260x, not sure how they'd compare after OCing. Of course it also works out just under double the price, but should be cool, quiet and relatively future-proof for the next few years. Not sure on alternatives at the same power/price level.
http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/3NtbrH

It's hard to predict system requirements over the next few years, but I imagine they're going to jump a fair bit as developers get used to the new consoles and the old ones start to phase out, at least at the bottom end. Still, this is roughly double the GPU power of a PS4, so it should be pretty safe on that front even if John Carmack's claims are true. May be necessary to expand to more RAM and possibly a CPU with more cores over the coming years though.


----------



## wefornes

Hi everyone, I want to buy a rvz01, this is the hardware that I am going to use in it:

Asus impact vii
4690k
2x4gb 1600 gskill
Gtx 980 evga acx 2.0 (non sc)
Ssd 120gb ocz vertex 4
Hdd 500gb seagate momentus xt

The question are the fallowing:

1) what psu will be enough for my configuration ? A silverstone St45sf-g 80 plus gold? Or this Chieftec sfx 500gd-c 500w 80 plus gold, but I can't find a review of it.
2) I have a brand new h80i and it won't fit, so I will have to sell it. What CPU cooler would you recommend?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> I'm not sure what's causing the high temperatures on yours then. Mine never has to ramp above 1900RPM to keep it at 71C running Unigine Heaven, probably even cooler than that now that I'm running at 1420/7700 (high core clocks just seem to be causing instability in some games even though it's stable at over 1500 core in Heaven).
> 
> Maybe the difference is the intake fans? AF120's are airflow optimised fans, perhaps fans with a higher static pressure would be more suitable for forcing air into the GPU cooler - particularly if it has to pull air through the fan filters too. My intakes are Noctua NF-F12s that spin at about 1100RPM with their low noise adapters. Their higher static pressure means they're probably directing air into the GPU cooler far better than your AF120's are - which is why my card can idle at 33-37C with the GPU cooler's own fans turned off altogether.
> 
> That could be a good way to test if those intake fans are sufficient - using EVGA PrecisionX, turn off the GPU cooler's fans while the card's idling (it should be at its 2D clocks, something like 135 core and about 0.85V) and see what temperature it idles at. If it's idling quite a bit hotter than mine is, it could indicate that those intakes just don't have a high enough static pressure to feed air into the GPU heatsink. If that's the case, you'll want to replace them with static pressure optimised fans to see lower temperatures. Noctua NF-F12s are fantastic for this purpose, they're quiet with their low noise adapters in this case and will feed plenty of air. They're pricey though. Corsair SP120s provide a good cheap alternative, although the high performance editions are noisy and the quiet ones won't perform as well as NF-F12s.
> 
> Also, are you using the case vertically or horizontally? Mine's oriented vertically with the GPU at the bottom (to prioritise CPU cooling/exhaust). Your bottom intakes won't be as efficient if it's horizontal, particularly as you're using low static pressure fans.
> 
> Maybe the 970 SSC cooler also simply isn't as good, I don't know. Also something to consider.


Hmmm... I haven't tried the low-noise adapters for my Noctua NF-F12s yet. Do they make much difference? I'm running mine at around 70%-80% to maintain GPU temps below 80C, and they're not that quiet.


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noilly*
> 
> can you fit 25mm thick fans underneath the Gigabyte 970?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> Sorry, we had that already but I can confirm again as I'm using that card that it will fit


----------



## Lobosolitario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wefornes*
> 
> Hi everyone, I want to buy a rvz01, this is the hardware that I am going to use in it:
> 
> Asus impact vii
> 4690k
> 2x4gb 1600 gskill
> Gtx 980 evga acx 2.0 (non sc)
> Ssd 120gb ocz vertex 4
> Hdd 500gb seagate momentus xt
> 
> The question are the fallowing:
> 
> 1) what psu will be enough for my configuration ? A silverstone St45sf-g 80 plus gold? Or this Chieftec sfx 500gd-c 500w 80 plus gold, but I can't find a review of it.
> 2) I have a brand new h80i and it won't fit, so I will have to sell it. What CPU cooler would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I've been researching the same issue with the power supplies, and the answer doesn't seem overly clear. Most threads answer "take 600W to be safe", but I have found a few posts that think the Silverstone 450W will be enough to handle it, as it seems to be a particularly good PSU. The general consensus from what I can gather is that a 450W PSU can run a GTX 970 system, but that if it isn't high enough quality it may take damage from power draw spikes. Here's a thread with posts supporting the use of the 450W: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2379809/silverstone-st45sf-450w-sfx12v.html

RVZ01 manual recommends the Silverstone NT06-Pro cooler (it's one of theirs, of course). If you search through this thread, especially in the earlier posts, you can find several alternatives that have been confirmed to work. The Noctua l9i, the Noctua NH-L12, Corsair Hydro H75 AIO liquid cooler and Phanteks Cryorig C1 (removing side case fan as it doesn't fit) have all been mentioned over the past ten or so pages. The Noctuas especially seem to be used in quite a few builds.


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Horizontal orientation changes everything(restricts air intake). There are tests on some Europe reviews for RVZ01B when they measure horizontal & vertical temps for the whole system - temperature reading were different for up to 10 Degrees C for the powerful GPU(this will also depend on intake fans supplying air for GPU). I wish Silverstone offered taller legs as additional option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you can try removing dust filters if environment allows this. This should also drop some degrees, depending on case orientation.


Dust filters? lol

I'd rather clean it on a regular basis than restrict the airflow anymore than it already is, but that's me.

Quiet is more important to me than cool. But when Firereign suggested that his EVGA ACX 2.0 could pull off 8 degrees less with a quiet fan profile, I dumped my ASUS.
*-I'm realizing that may have been a mistake.*

I couldn't figure out how his cooling was so different, until i put mine in a vertical orientation and it definitely makes all the difference, sadly I won't keep mine in a vertical.

Knowing what i know now, I would recommend the ASUS Strix GTX 970 over the EVGA in terms of cooling capability for horizontal use, BUT the ASUS requires the power supply cable to dangle out the back which isn't pretty even if you don't see it. NOTE* Silverstones FTZ01 will fit ASUS Strix because they moved the power connector lower.

Sadly, i can't afford moving to the FTZ01 unless someone is interested in buying a gently used ML07?


----------



## Firereign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> Good tips. Vertical makes sense, but I want it in our television stand, so horizontal won't change. I have the quiet AF120, the max is 1100RPM. But even with those all the way up doesn't change anything. So, i agree the SP would have been the way to go, I'm questioning removing them all together and seeing how the performance is, but overall, the ASUS did perform better with no tweaking, wish it would have fit.
> 
> The 970 SCC has the ACX 2.0 cooler, so it's identical to your 980.


Are you sure that you applied the feet that came with the case? There are four small round rubber feet that are meant to be stuck onto the side panel if you're using it horizontally. If that's how you're using it -and particularly if putting it vertical made that much of a difference - then swapping out the GPU intake fans to ones optimised for static pressure would likely make a big difference as well. Quiet AF120s have an extremely low static pressure of 0.5mm/H20, compared to 1.83mm/H20 for an NF-F12 with the low noise adapter. Those AF120s will really struggle to pull air in with any obstructions on either side.

The cooler might not be absolutely identical - the pre-SSC ACX 2.0 cooler for the 970s were different to the 980s, but I'm not sure how the SSC model compares.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> Hmmm... I haven't tried the low-noise adapters for my Noctua NF-F12s yet. Do they make much difference? I'm running mine at around 70%-80% to maintain GPU temps below 80C, and they're not that quiet.


I put them on because the ASUS Impact's BIOS sadly forces the fans to run at 100% with 80C on the CPU, you can't set them lower than that it seems, otherwise I would have just used software to lower the fan speed instead. Running them at 1100RPM makes a huge difference, they are audible but they're also quiet. In a room with other background noise, you'd barely hear them. They also still seem to push through more than enough air to keep my GPU cool. Give them a go. (Just make sure you set fan speed back up to 100% when you install them.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobosolitario*
> 
> I've been researching the same issue with the power supplies, and the answer doesn't seem overly clear. Most threads answer "take 600W to be safe", but I have found a few posts that think the Silverstone 450W will be enough to handle it, as it seems to be a particularly good PSU. The general consensus from what I can gather is that a 450W PSU can run a GTX 970 system, but that if it isn't high enough quality it may take damage from power draw spikes. Here's a thread with posts supporting the use of the 450W: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2379809/silverstone-st45sf-450w-sfx12v.html
> 
> RVZ01 manual recommends the Silverstone NT06-Pro cooler (it's one of theirs, of course). If you search through this thread, especially in the earlier posts, you can find several alternatives that have been confirmed to work. The Noctua l9i, the Noctua NH-L12, Corsair Hydro H75 AIO liquid cooler and Phanteks Cryorig C1 (removing side case fan as it doesn't fit) have all been mentioned over the past ten or so pages. The Noctuas especially seem to be used in quite a few builds.


Most of the reason that many people seem to go with the 600W supply is it comes with the short cable kit, whereas the 450W supply doesn't, and the difference in price between them is about the same as the price of the short cable kit. Plus, power supplies are generally most efficient at about 50% load and remain efficient up to 80% load. With that said, the 450W supply is more than enough to run a 970 or even an overclocked 980, the entire system is unlikely to pull more than 300W (maybe 350W overclocked).

As for cooling, the Noctua NH-L12 is a great option because it gets some of the best temperatures out of coolers that fit in the case and it maintains compatibility with almost every mini-ITX motherboard on the market (including the very cramped ASUS Impact). Closed loop liquid coolers are a PITA to fit on the CPU intake and often won't fit with a full thickness 120x25mm fan installed and therefore the people using them typically stick it on one of the GPU intakes and use a short ITX model of graphics card so that it all fits.


----------



## wishy1

Builds finished for now - havent bothered to much with the cable management as il be doing the tidying up later on when some new parts gets transfered into it.... Running all intakes cools like a dream!!

Can we get this CPU cooler Zalman CNP2X rated for inclusion in the parts lists - it is small enough to allow a 25mm AeroCool Dead silence fan to fit on the fan intakeand is rated for 120TDP


----------



## wishy1

Edit


----------



## unvaluablespace

Those rubber feet don't seem very high. I was planning on finding some nice thick gold plated rubber feet for the ftz01 when its finally available. Had a case before that used this similar concept. I would assume not much height increase is needed to show airflow improvements?

Based on wishy1's image showing the rubber feet on that case, would feet almost twice as high (not TOO high though) improve the airflow a lot?

EDIT: for example, these: http://m.ebay.com/itm/141361248029?nav=SEARCH

Not sure of the rubber feet in wishy1's post, but a quick search for typical plain rubber feet is about 11mm height, vs these gold feet with 22mm height. Anyone know if that would allow better airflow?


----------



## user29742

I've just got Chieftec SFX-L 500W PSU yesterday.

First impressions in combination with RVZ01:

1. Fan is mostly quite, a huge improvement over noisy fans Silverstone puts into SFX 450W Gold. The fact that case has hole made for 80mm fan doesn't seem to be an issue although FTZ01-like 120mm opening would have be far superior. Interestingly enough fan is noisier on idle than it is at full load (sounds like jerky movements rather than slow smooth ones if you listen close enough.)

2. It fits into the case but may require use of some minor force to put it in. Due to the fact that is takes more space there is very little room left for cables in that area. I also had to move my 2.5'' HDD from there to the place on top of GPU bracket.

3. The unit I've got exhibits serious coil whine under load and I'll be sending it back to get a replacement soon. Hopefully it's just my unit.

P.S.

I also own 450W Gold SFX and to people considering buying it: don't, just wait for SFX-L and FTZ01. 80mm fans are horrible and seems to be the noisiest part of my whole system. Chieftec's unit would have been a huge improvement if not for the coil whine.


----------



## mguedes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Great job dude! I like how you used neon green tubing as it makes it much more clear where everything is going! I have some questions for you as I recently water cooled my system as well.
> 
> What do your temps look like after 30 minutes of running Unigen Heaven on Ultra settings 1920x1080 res and Prime95 simultaneously?
> Do you run the system vertically or horizontally?
> Are you using PWM fans or stock Silvertone 15mm ones?
> What is your strategy going to be for maintenance? As in, how do you drain/bleed/fill your system?


Really happy with water cooling the ML07.
Did some more tweeking and fine tuning with fans and cable disposition and results even got better.
Running Unigen Heaven on ultra settings with 8 X AA on and Prime 95 at the same time for 2.5 hours got the R9 290X max temperature at 71C.

Pretty good for 19C ambient temperature don't you think?

This with the case standing horizontally next to my Home Theater equipment...
And best of all really quiet, can't hear a thing 1m from the pc.


----------



## firies2000

So does anyone have any advice on using the new "120mm Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 2000RPM PWM" fans to replace the case fans in the RVZ01? Are static pressure case fans necessary for the RVZ01?

I want the industrial ones solely because they are black and not horrible beige but I am concerned about the noise due to the higher RPM.

Is there a way to limit the max RPM of fans? I would like to set the max RPM to around 1500 and that way, they would be the same as the regular Noctua NF-F12 fans but in sleek black.


----------



## the 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user29742*
> 
> I've just got Chieftec SFX-L 500W PSU yesterday.
> 
> First impressions in combination with RVZ01:
> 
> 1. Fan is mostly quite, a huge improvement over noisy fans Silverstone puts into SFX 450W Gold. The fact that case has hole made for 80mm fan doesn't seem to be an issue although FTZ01-like 120mm opening would have be far superior. Interestingly enough fan is noisier on idle than it is at full load (sounds like jerky movements rather than slow smooth ones if you listen close enough.)
> 
> 2. It fits into the case but may require use of some minor force to put it in. Due to the fact that is takes more space there is very little room left for cables in that area. I also had to move my 2.5'' HDD from there to the place on top of GPU bracket.
> 
> 3. The unit I've got exhibits serious coil whine under load and I'll be sending it back to get a replacement soon. Hopefully it's just my unit.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I also own 450W Gold SFX and to people considering buying it: don't, just wait for SFX-L and FTZ01. 80mm fans are horrible and seems to be the noisiest part of my whole system. Chieftec's unit would have been a huge improvement if not for the coil whine.


Thank you for this. I've been interested in that PSU for a while, so I'm glad someone posted their experience. Please let us know if the replacement fixes the coil whine.


----------



## dn7309

I just built an ML05 gaming machine for the living room.
The heart of the gaming system is the i5 4590 with gigabyte H97N AC WIFI

That actually an R9 290X reference model with a GPU heatsink off a GELID VGA cooler. The stock fan was loud, so I removed it.

To cool that card I install two Corsair SP120 quiet edition and not use the fan that comes with the GELID cooler

I ended up not using the dust filter on the fan grille on the graphic card because it restrict airflow to the graphic card. With the filter the 290x was reaching 94C with Unigine unless I run the fan at full speed. Once I removed the filter the fan can run at 1200RPM and keep the card at 82C (both core and VRM temp) for two hours of Unigine while maintain 1040 core clock.


Noise wise, I don;t have a scientific method to record the noise, but my pS3 and xbox360 is louder.

Full system spec
Gigbyte H97N AC Wifi
i5 4590
Reference R9 290X
Gelid VGA Heatsink
2 Corsair SP120
WD 1Tb Blue
PNY Optima 240GB SSD
Silverstone SX-600G

Under Unigine CPU top at 50C GPU top at 81C


----------



## zed512

Question to NH-L12 owners.

When using the NH-L12 stock fan under the heat sink and the stock case fan did you connect both with a y splitter cable to the CPU fan header or connect the case fan to the case fan header and the NH-L12 fan to the CUP header? For reference the motherboard is ASUS Z97i Plus.

I could do the following

GPU case fans: connect 2x NF-F12 via y splitter to case fan Header2
CPU case fan: connect stock case fan to case fan Header1
CPU Cooler: connect NF-B9 cooler fan (under heat sink) to CPU fan header.

Let me thoughts? CUP case fan will be changed to PMW Prolimatech 140mm fan.


----------



## ravenrvz01

Hello guys, i just wanna share that i was able to fit two 3.5 HDD on this amazing case.
Closing the side panel can be a bit tricky but it fits well!


----------



## wishy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firies2000*
> 
> So does anyone have any advice on using the new "120mm Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 2000RPM PWM" fans to replace the case fans in the RVZ01? Are static pressure case fans necessary for the RVZ01?
> 
> I want the industrial ones solely because they are black and not horrible beige but I am concerned about the noise due to the higher RPM.
> 
> Is there a way to limit the max RPM of fans? I would like to set the max RPM to around 1500 and that way, they would be the same as the regular Noctua NF-F12 fans but in sleek black.


I highly recommend the 1200RPM Aerocool Deadsilences - they perform almost as good as noctuas and they look gorgeous.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cooling/zardon/aerocool-ds-dead-silence-fan-120mm-and-140mm-review/
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/aerocool-dead-silent-case-fans,26694.html


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firies2000*
> 
> So does anyone have any advice on using the new "120mm Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 2000RPM PWM" fans to replace the case fans in the RVZ01? Are static pressure case fans necessary for the RVZ01?
> 
> I want the industrial ones solely because they are black and not horrible beige but I am concerned about the noise due to the higher RPM.
> 
> Is there a way to limit the max RPM of fans? I would like to set the max RPM to around 1500 and that way, they would be the same as the regular Noctua NF-F12 fans but in sleek black.


I'd recommend Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe-Series fans.


----------



## wefornes

Hello guys, I already have an asus impact vii and a 4690k. I want to buy a raven rvz01 because I travel a Los son this case wi allow me to travel with mi rig.

I have to chose a CPU heat sink and I can't found anything about the raijintek Pallas on this case with my mainboard. The only thing that I know is that the Pallas is bigger than the axp-200 from thermaltake so it should not fit with my asus impact vii. But I want to have the best performance CPU heats ink because where I live is very hot the whole year. I don't want to use a aio system.

Thanks and hope that someone can help me.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zed512*
> 
> Question to NH-L12 owners.
> 
> When using the NH-L12 stock fan under the heat sink and the stock case fan did you connect both with a y splitter cable to the CPU fan header or connect the case fan to the case fan header and the NH-L12 fan to the CUP header? For reference the motherboard is ASUS Z97i Plus.
> 
> I could do the following
> 
> GPU case fans: connect 2x NF-F12 via y splitter to case fan Header2
> CPU case fan: connect stock case fan to case fan Header1
> CPU Cooler: connect NF-B9 cooler fan (under heat sink) to CPU fan header.
> 
> Let me thoughts? CUP case fan will be changed to PMW Prolimatech 140mm fan.


I have the same motherboard. I connected the Noctua NH-L12 lower fan to the CPU fan header, and the CPU intake case fan to fan header 1 (CHA 1 in the BIOS). I used a Y-splitter to connect 2 Noctua NF-F12s (1 being the unused top fan from the NH-L12) to fan header 2 (CHA 2 in BIOS).


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> Are you sure that you applied the feet that came with the case? There are four small round rubber feet that are meant to be stuck onto the side panel if you're using it horizontally. If that's how you're using it -and particularly if putting it vertical made that much of a difference - then swapping out the GPU intake fans to ones optimised for static pressure would likely make a big difference as well. Quiet AF120s have an extremely low static pressure of 0.5mm/H20, compared to 1.83mm/H20 for an NF-F12 with the low noise adapter. Those AF120s will really struggle to pull air in with any obstructions on either side.
> 
> The cooler might not be absolutely identical - the pre-SSC ACX 2.0 cooler for the 970s were different to the 980s, but I'm not sure how the SSC model compares.


I do have the feet installed properly. The coolers are identical, but the boards are different, being they're 980 vs 970. I hear a faint coil whine from the EVGA, nothing as bad as reported with the ACX 1.0, but still noticeable with intense gaming. Also, no filters installed.

Do you have any screen grabs of your silent fan curve settings?


----------



## DeMordey

I want to make a HT server build with this case, but I want to be able to fit more 3.5 HDDs. I'm not gonna add a gfx card so I was wondering if anyone managed to build a HDD cage into one these cases instead of the gfx card / optical drive? Thanks for any input.

PS: here's my build so far

SilverStone Milo ML07 or RVZ01
ASRock Z97E-ITX
i5 4690S
Noctua NH-L9i
SilverStone Strider Gold Series 450W SFX12V
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
Western Digital WD Green 6TB (planning to add more later)
3x Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120mm


----------



## jenkins84

Seems like that we'll have to wait to do a Ftz01 build, at least in europe.
Here is what their sales rep told me:

Hello,

Thank you for your interest in SilverStone product.

The FTZ01 will be available in Europe at the end of May.

Best Regards

Marie Ehmke
SilverStone Technology GmbH
Website: www.silverstonetek.de


----------



## wishy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wefornes*
> 
> Hello guys, I already have an asus impact vii and a 4690k. I want to buy a raven rvz01 because I travel a Los son this case wi allow me to travel with mi rig.
> 
> I have to chose a CPU heat sink and I can't found anything about the raijintek Pallas on this case with my mainboard. The only thing that I know is that the Pallas is bigger than the axp-200 from thermaltake so it should not fit with my asus impact vii. But I want to have the best performance CPU heats ink because where I live is very hot the whole year. I don't want to use a aio system.
> 
> Thanks and hope that someone can help me.


I would check here http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2657&page=4

Zalman do 2 very good coolers an extreme and silent edition they use 110mm fans and are copper based. I personally use the tiny CNP2X which is absolutely tiny but rated up to 125TDP


----------



## locksbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenkins84*
> 
> Seems like that we'll have to wait to do a Ftz01 build, at least in europe.
> Here is what their sales rep told me:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in SilverStone product.
> 
> The FTZ01 will be available in Europe at the end of May.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Marie Ehmke
> SilverStone Technology GmbH
> Website: www.silverstonetek.de










Hoping I wasn't having to wait that long for the case in Europe...


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> I've been researching the same issue with the power supplies, and the answer doesn't seem overly clear. Most threads answer "take 600W to be safe", but I have found a few posts that think the Silverstone 450W will be enough to handle it, as it seems to be a particularly good PSU. The general consensus from what I can gather is that a 450W PSU can run a GTX 970 system, but that if it isn't high enough quality it may take damage from power draw spikes. Here's a thread with posts supporting the use of the 450W: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2379809/silverstone-st45sf-450w-sfx12v.html
> 
> RVZ01 manual recommends the Silverstone NT06-Pro cooler (it's one of theirs, of course). If you search through this thread, especially in the earlier posts, you can find several alternatives that have been confirmed to work. The Noctua l9i, the Noctua NH-L12, Corsair Hydro H75 AIO liquid cooler and Phanteks Cryorig C1 (removing side case fan as it doesn't fit) have all been mentioned over the past ten or so pages. The Noctuas especially seem to be used in quite a few builds.


There are people here on the forum who do run the system with 450W Gold PSU from Silverstone. If you will read a good PSU review like johnyguru it actually mentions that 600W PSU has lower quality components, than 450W version.

If you have a doubt - but a power meter and measure total system power consumption during Prume95 + Furmark & Gaming.
You will be surprised that 4690K + GTX 970 + SSD + HDD take abt 280-320 W During heavy gaming.
Running extreme benchmarks pushes it further, but still does not exceeds 370W for my system(this is EXTREME scenario btw which will not happen in a real world use, unless you like to play benmarks), which is 80W from the PSU stated capacity.
Quote:


> As for cooling, the Noctua NH-L12 is a great option because it gets some of the best temperatures out of coolers that fit in the case and it maintains compatibility with almost every mini-ITX motherboard on the market (including the very cramped ASUS Impact). Closed loop liquid coolers are a PITA to fit on the CPU intake and often won't fit with a full thickness 120x25mm fan installed and therefore the people using them typically stick it on one of the GPU intakes and use a short ITX model of graphics card so that it all fits.


I've finally got some time to test my Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B(note no dedicated GPU installed and no intake fans at all - just PSU & CPU cooler fans):
1. cooling down A10-5800K (100W CPU) with stock SLIM 120 mm fan
2. using 4-pin PWM fan from Cooler Master I had around(120*25 mm 600-1800 rpm adjustable according to Asrock Utility)

1. stock slim Scythe fan is good on accoustics, and able to cool down the CPU on stock settings, however with the 8-12 Degrees to Thermal Margin specified by AMD overdrive. In other words, not much room there. No overclocking. Max 4.2 GHz on turbo core which is a stock settings.
2. this Cooler Master fan has blades geometry similar to Scythe Gentle Typhoon, although loosing LOTS on acoustics to these legendary fans. With this being said this fan is able to cool the CPU much better with 15-25 Degrees left to Thermal Margin in AMD overdrive. Fan is relatively quiet among the PSU Fan(450W Gold from Silverstone) and WD Green Hard Drive. Tolerable on 1300 rpm, higher becoming a vacuum cleaner







However with this fan you can overclock CPU and still have a headroom.

Overall I stopped with Cooler Master Fan for the time being. on its lower 600 rpm is is not noticeable after PSU fan and WD green HDD.
Again - PSU fan is spoiling everything


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> I've just got Chieftec SFX-L 500W PSU yesterday.
> 
> First impressions in combination with RVZ01:
> 
> 1. Fan is mostly quite, a huge improvement over noisy fans Silverstone puts into SFX 450W Gold. The fact that case has hole made for 80mm fan doesn't seem to be an issue although FTZ01-like 120mm opening would have be far superior. Interestingly enough fan is noisier on idle than it is at full load (sounds like jerky movements rather than slow smooth ones if you listen close enough.)
> 
> 2. It fits into the case but may require use of some minor force to put it in. Due to the fact that is takes more space there is very little room left for cables in that area. I also had to move my 2.5'' HDD from there to the place on top of GPU bracket.
> 
> 3. The unit I've got exhibits serious coil whine under load and I'll be sending it back to get a replacement soon. Hopefully it's just my unit.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I also own 450W Gold SFX and to people considering buying it: don't, just wait for SFX-L and FTZ01. 80mm fans are horrible and seems to be the noisiest part of my whole system. Chieftec's unit would have been a huge improvement if not for the coil whine.






thanks you very much for this feedback. I also have my eyes on this PSU from Chieftec, however is only available in places that do not deliver to my location








Coil whine is definitely an issue, this can spoil really quiet system - hope you can get a better unit.
If you could post some pictures with PSU installed - that would be great !
Does removing the GPU PCI-E compartment side support which is opposite the PSU cables helps ?


----------



## frigidanchors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeMordey*
> 
> I want to make a HT server build with this case, but I want to be able to fit more 3.5 HDDs. I'm not gonna add a gfx card so I was wondering if anyone managed to build a HDD cage into one these cases instead of the gfx card / optical drive? Thanks for any input.
> 
> PS: here's my build so far
> 
> SilverStone Milo ML07 or RVZ01
> ASRock Z97E-ITX
> i5 4690S
> Noctua NH-L9i
> SilverStone Strider Gold Series 450W SFX12V
> Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
> Western Digital WD Green 6TB (planning to add more later)
> 3x Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120mm


Yes, I did. I even did it with the GPU in place.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2s7tux/build_complete_its_not_possible_snailrub_no_its/

It's not pretty, but the HDD runs silently because of the foam tape I've attached to it. In fact, without a GPU installed, you might be able to fit two or even three extra HDD's where the GPU should go.


----------



## kaspar737

Are there any dust filters for ML07 too? I like it's design, but lack of filters would make me go for RVZ01 instead.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Are there any dust filters for ML07 too? I like it's design, but lack of filters would make me go for RVZ01 instead.


My understanding is you need to buy dust filters separately.


----------



## DeMordey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frigidanchors*
> 
> Yes, I did. I even did it with the GPU in place.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2s7tux/build_complete_its_not_possible_snailrub_no_its/%5B/URL
> 
> I'll probably have the remove the bottom fan(s) for that and/or the top inside panel that comes in the case. I guess there's only one way to find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: kudos for fitting ATX PSU there


----------



## Ephelant

Apparently, the high temps I was getting on my vanilla Zotac 970 (hitting 79-81C within 5 minutes of benchmarks/gaming) were not caused by poor TIM application, poor case fans, or poor cooling on the card itself. It was due to the GPU intake/exhaust ports on my RVZ01 case being positioned too close to the side of my entertainment system, thus restricting airflow:

*Before:* (actually, it was even further to the left than this pic shows, when I was previously testing temps).



*After:*



Temps dropped by 9C just by rotating the case a little, so the GPU case fans (rear set to pull, front set to exhaust) are not a few centimeters from the cabinet wall.


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> My understanding is you need to buy dust filters separately.


Are these filters for sale anywhere?


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Are these filters for sale anywhere?


Try Amazon.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Are these filters for sale anywhere?


http://www.ncix.com/detail/silverstone-ff122-plastic-fan-filter-1a-68729.htm


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> Apparently, the high temps I was getting on my vanilla Zotac 970 (hitting 79-81C within 5 minutes of benchmarks/gaming) were not caused by poor TIM application, poor case fans, or poor cooling on the card itself. It was due to the GPU intake/exhaust ports on my RVZ01 case being positioned too close to the side of my entertainment system, thus restricting airflow:
> 
> *Before:* (actually, it was even further to the left than this pic shows, when I was previously testing temps).
> 
> 
> 
> *After:*
> 
> 
> 
> Temps dropped by 9C just by rotating the case a little, so the GPU case fans (rear set to pull, front set to exhaust) are not a few centimeters from the cabinet wall.


Maybe turn case upside down ? Reattach legs, and leave case at the position it was before ?
It also looks like a closed cabinet - i.e. air cant exit back of the shelf - only same way it is entering it. Turning upside down allows you to have GPU intake on the bottom of the compartment, where air is cooler and not obstructed by side wall.

Zotac has average cooling(except AMP! series), but if you block air intake - its a no go. As option you can remove dust filters - will help as well.

also found CPU & VRM Temperature(note the delta values) comparison for the several coolers, among which our top blow down CPU Heatsinks which are suitable to use in RVZ01B/ML07 Series.
Tested CRYORIG, NOCTUA(all possible fan variants), SCYTHE etc

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1438-page8.html


----------



## hobx

Question guys, with the default configuration of the fan setup, is it correct that they are set to vent out of the case, drawing air through the vents on the side?

If this is the case, are the dust filters actually needed? It seems to me that they are just blocking airflow out when a bit of dust acumalates. I do try to dust them fairly regularly but would I be better off without them?

Edit: Sader answered my question before I even asked it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> As option you can remove dust filters - will help as well.
> 
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1438-page8.html


Interesting. Could someone give me a dummies rundown on postive / negative air pressure? No matter how many articles I read it just doesn't seem to sink in....


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Maybe turn case upside down ? Reattach legs, and leave case at the position it was before ?
> It also looks like a closed cabinet - i.e. air cant exit back of the shelf - only same way it is entering it. Turning upside down allows you to have GPU intake on the bottom of the compartment, where air is cooler and not obstructed by side wall.
> 
> Zotac has average cooling(except AMP! series), but if you block air intake - its a no go. As option you can remove dust filters - will help as well.
> 
> also found CPU & VRM Temperature(note the delta values) comparison for the several coolers, among which our top blow down CPU Heatsinks which are suitable to use in RVZ01B/ML07 Series.
> Tested CRYORIG, NOCTUA(all possible fan variants), SCYTHE etc
> 
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1438-page8.html


Flipping the case with GPU fans at the bottom produced no significant changes in temps - still holding at 75C with GPU fans at 60%. I wasn't using the dust filters either. I'd rather have the GPU intake at the top because there's less chance of dust getting in that way.


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hobx*
> 
> Question guys, with the default configuration of the fan setup, is it correct that they are set to vent out of the case, drawing air through the vents on the side?
> 
> If this is the case, are the dust filters actually needed? It seems to me that they are just blocking airflow out when a bit of dust acumalates. I do try to dust them fairly regularly but would I be better off without them?
> 
> Edit: Sader answered my question before I even asked it!
> Interesting. Could someone give me a dummies rundown on postive / negative air pressure? No matter how many articles I read it just doesn't seem to sink in....


The case is designed for positive pressure - all case fans as intake, and then hot air exits through the side vents. This is why dust filters may result in higher temps - restricts airflow through the fans. However, some of us have gotten lower GPU temps by having the front GPU case fan on exhaust rather than intake.


----------



## hobx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> The case is designed for positive pressure - all case fans as intake, and then hot air exits through the side vents. This is why dust filters may result in higher temps - restricts airflow through the fans. However, some of us have gotten lower GPU temps by having the front GPU case fan on exhaust rather than intake.


Interesting, it feels like like the air flow is coming out of the fans rather than going in. So the fans draw in air directly onto the GPU fans, which are venting air? To convert the front GPU fan I just need to flip it around correct?


----------



## Ephelant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hobx*
> 
> Interesting, it feels like like the air flow is coming out of the fans rather than going in. So the fans draw in air directly onto the GPU fans, which are venting air? To convert the front GPU fan I just need to flip it around correct?


Yours might be exhausting air, if they were installed that way. To check hold a tissue against it and see if it stays when you remove your hand. Yes, to convert the direction, just flip the fan over and screw it back in.


----------



## hobx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ephelant*
> 
> Yours might be exhausting air, if they were installed that way. To check hold a tissue against it and see if it stays when you remove your hand. Yes, to convert the direction, just flip the fan over and screw it back in.


Thanks Ephelant, I will do!


----------



## sebplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dn7309*
> 
> I just built an ML05 gaming machine for the living room.
> The heart of the gaming system is the i5 4590 with gigabyte H97N AC WIFI
> 
> That actually an R9 290X reference model with a GPU heatsink off a GELID VGA cooler. The stock fan was loud, so I removed it.
> 
> To cool that card I install two Corsair SP120 quiet edition and not use the fan that comes with the GELID cooler
> 
> I ended up not using the dust filter on the fan grille on the graphic card because it restrict airflow to the graphic card. With the filter the 290x was reaching 94C with Unigine unless I run the fan at full speed. Once I removed the filter the fan can run at 1200RPM and keep the card at 82C (both core and VRM temp) for two hours of Unigine while maintain 1040 core clock.
> 
> 
> Noise wise, I don;t have a scientific method to record the noise, but my pS3 and xbox360 is louder.
> 
> Full system spec
> Gigbyte H97N AC Wifi
> i5 4590
> Reference R9 290X
> Gelid VGA Heatsink
> 2 Corsair SP120
> WD 1Tb Blue
> PNY Optima 240GB SSD
> Silverstone SX-600G
> 
> Under Unigine CPU top at 50C GPU top at 81C


How did you manage to plug the GPU fans to the GPU card?


----------



## dn7309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebplane*
> 
> How did you manage to plug the GPU fans to the GPU card?


I use this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812718002
and this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162026&cm_re=pwm_fan_splitter-_-12-162-026-_-Product for dual fan hook up


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> I just built an ML05 gaming machine for the living room.
> The heart of the gaming system is the i5 4590 with gigabyte H97N AC WIFI


You might need to replace the fans with something that has nice rpm spread, fairly quiet at low-to-medium speeds, but capable of high speed as well:
- Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PE-P PWM
- Noiseblocker eLoop B12-P PWM
- Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 PWM

to get better temps, while not increasing noise all that much.... However any 120mm fan @ 1500 - 2000 rpm will be loud. you can only switch the nature of the noise coming out of them.

This was my original idea of setup, which I gave up as soon as I figured out that lower TDP Card is needed to get more silent build, therefore I now try to accommodate GTX 970 in here, which tend to have lower power consumption & heat.

at that point I did not know I will have issue with PSU







which is loudest part of system on idle/surfing.


----------



## locksbury

Aha! It appears that the Silverstone SFX-L 500W PSU will be available in Europe shortly... http://www.scan.co.uk/products/500w-silverstone-sx500-lg-strider-full-modular-90-eff-80-plus-gold-single-rail-1x120mm-semi-fanless-#









(Still I suppose I can get this PSU and make more holes in an RVZ01 case to accomodate it.







)


----------



## wefornes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locksbury*
> 
> Aha! It appears that the Silverstone SFX-L 500W PSU will be available in Europe shortly... http://www.scan.co.uk/products/500w-silverstone-sx500-lg-strider-full-modular-90-eff-80-plus-gold-single-rail-1x120mm-semi-fanless-#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Still I suppose I can get this PSU and make more holes in an RVZ01 case to accomodate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Very nice, i will buy it for my next case raven rvz01, i also read that its gonna be cheaper (90Euros aprox) than the actual SFX 600w 80 plus gold.


----------



## sebplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dn7309*
> 
> I use this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812718002
> and this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162026&cm_re=pwm_fan_splitter-_-12-162-026-_-Product for dual fan hook up


I asked because I just did quite the same with the gelid cooler, gelid plug and two noctua NF-S12A PWM but the max speed of these fans (1200rpm) wasn't enough to cool the GTX780 below the max temp of 80°. And the card didn't allow the fans to turn below 1100rpm.
So I remove the fans from the original heatsink of the GTX780 (ZOTAC GTX 780 OC) and fit them on the gelid cooler.
But it is louder than what I wanted and I am still looking for a better solution to cool the GPU using air and the automatic control of the GTX780.


----------



## kaspar737

Hi, I have a few questions about RVZ01:
1. Would the upcoming 500W SFX-L PSU SX500-LG be able to run a R9 290 Tri-X and i5-4690k at stock clocks?
2. How noisy are the stock fans and how good are they?
3. Does the usage of PCI-E riser mean I should always take the GPU out of the casing when transporting it?


----------



## the 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> 1. Would the upcoming 500W SFX-L PSU SX500-LG be able to run a R9 290 Tri-X and i5-4690k at stock clocks?


You can get an idea of power consumption from reviews. For example: http://www.anandtech.com/show/7601/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-review-our-first-custom-cooled-290/4. Their test system is using an overclocked i7-4960X and is drawing just over 400 W of power under a stress test. Your system would consume much less, so 500 W is plenty.


----------



## Lobosolitario

Is the SX500-LG confirmed to fit with no problems in the RVZ01? I'm guessing it will go in, as people have fitted ATX PSUs in there, but would be good to know if there's anything to watch out for.


----------



## kaspar737

I thought about buying a reference R9 290 and installing Arctic Accelero Hybrid II watercooling on it, would it fit into a RVZ01?


----------



## wefornes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> I thought about buying a reference R9 290 and installing Arctic Accelero Hybrid II watercooling on it, would it fit into a RVZ01?


Hello, i think it wont fit because this case support slim rad or normal rad without a GPU.

best regards.


----------



## slickprime

Ok, so I built a system in the ML07B
CPU: i7 4790k
RAM: G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200)
MOBO:ASUS Z97I-PLUS
GPU: GIGABYTE GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD GeForce GTX 970 4GB (With 2 noctua fans below it, mounted to the bottom of the case)
COOLER: Noctua NH-L12 (top fan removed and a Siverstone slim PWM fan attached to the top of the case)
PSU: SILVERSTONE SFX Series SX600-G 600W
PRIMARY BOOT DRIVE: Samsung 850 Evo 1TB

So initially, I was having some problems with the video card. The HDMI audio would crackle. The screen would randomly show no signal, and driver kept crashing. Through some trial and error, I found that the riser card was the issue. After searching the net for a replacement riser card, I found that n the reviews of many of them, it said that it was necessary to change my PCIE setting to GEN 2 to get them to work. I tried doing that to my system and the problems stopped. So the question is, does anyone know where I can get a PCIE riser card that supports full GEN 3 PCIE, preferably a flexible riser?


----------



## Namik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lobosolitario*
> 
> Is the SX500-LG confirmed to fit with no problems in the RVZ01? I'm guessing it will go in, as people have fitted ATX PSUs in there, but would be good to know if there's anything to watch out for.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/2840#post_23366338


----------



## dn7309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> I thought about buying a reference R9 290 and installing Arctic Accelero Hybrid II watercooling on it, would it fit into a RVZ0?


It might fit with the silverstone slim fan, but you will have bigger problems even if you manage yo get it to fit.

1. The case is designed to have possitive air pressure for optimal air flow. Blowing the hot gpu air back into the graphic card is a bad idea, especially doing so will guarantee your VRM temp will spike.
2. Routing the tube will be very difficult
3. Cost is not worth it 70-90 for the cooler plus money spent on the additional VRAM and VRM heat sink

If you have a reference card just get a Gelid vga cooler. Take out the fans that comes with it and use two corsair SP120 pwm version and plug it into your card fan connector via adaptor.

If you have a. Aftermarket card, remove the shroud and fans and keep the heatsink on. Plug in SP120 fans to cool it.

This will keep your itx build cooland quiet. Mine never went over 81c and is near silent when idle. Under load it even quieter than my xbox one and ps4.

You can look at my build to get an idea


----------



## daltrey1975

I've been following this thread for awhile and I've changed my build several times. I think I've finally found the setup that I like the most. Below is my before and after setups. In the end it just came down to cost vs actual real time performance and I couldn't be happier with the results. One final thought, I believe the 970 G1 Gaming is an outstanding graphic card but right now with the R9 280x being $200 cheaper it's an easy decision. I have been able to play every new game out using maxed out settings including Far Cry 4 with only a slight decrease in performance from the 970. So for me it was definitely worth it. Also I was having problems after I first installed the Gigabyte r9 280x but as soon as I updated to the newest bios it has ran outstanding ever since.

Before:

Raven RVZ01
i5 4690k with stock heatsink (Originally i3 4150)
Asrock H97m-itx/ac
Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming
2 Silverstone Stock Fans and 1 Noctua NF-S12A
PNY 120 GB SSD
Seagate 1TB External Hard Drive
4GBx2 Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
Silverstone SST-ST45SF 450W PSU
Razer DeathAdder Mouse
Corsair Gaming K70 Keyboard (Did not like the cherry mx red switches and don't plan on getting used to them either, Ha!)

After:

Raven RVZ01
i7 4770k (bought used for $215 so ended up costing the same as the i5 4690k)
Noctua NH-L12 CPU Cooler
Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI (Bought used for $115 so was able to OC the i7 to 4.0 ghz 24/7)
Gigabyte R9 280X OC (Bought used for $170 and was able to put the extra $200 I saved from the 970 into better upgrades.)
1 Silverstone Stock Fan and 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM Fans
Crucial MX100 128 GB SSD
Western Digital Blue 1TB 3.5" Internal Hard Drive (Bought new on Ebay for $43)
4GBx2 Crucial Ballistix Tactical Low Profile DDR3-1600
Silverstone Tek SX600-G 600W PSU
Razer DeathAdder Mouse
Keyboard (Most likely going with the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate)


----------



## happyagnostic

So I've learned that the right fans do make all the difference.

I just replaced the 2x Corsair AF120 Quiet below my EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+.

*OLD*
2x Corsair AF120 Unigine Heaven Extreme Preset at 1920x1080 = *81C*

*NEW*
2x COUGAR CF-V12HPB Vortex Unigine Heaven Extreme Preset at 1920x1080 = *73C*

I find these are better than Noctua NF-F12 as well.

Compared to the Noctua NF-F12
Noise dBA: Cougar *17.3* Noctua 18.6
Airflow max @1500RPM: Cougar *119.8m3/h* Noctua 93.4m3/h
Static Pressure: Cougar 2.2mm H2O Noctua *2.61mm H2O*
Price Newegg Feb2015: Cougar *14.99USD* Noctua 27.99USD

Besides the static pressure advantage, the Cougar beats out the Noctua in almost every category, especially price.

Hope this helps, see more arguments @ http://www.overclock.net/t/1230070/gentle-typhoon-ap-15-vs-cougar-cf-v12hp-vs-noctua-nf-f12


----------



## HouseMeisterGER

Hello everybody,
first of all i have to compliment you on this nice forum/thread. I am completely new to building an ITX/M-ITX rig and this site helped a lot during my last weeks of getting threw the complications.
Preparation is the key but anyway i experienced some trouble during the set-up and i got some questions Here my setup:

Silverstone MILO-ML07B
Silverstone SST-ST45SF 450W
ASRock H97M-ITX/ac
i5 4460
Big Shuriken 2 rev.B
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile - 2x4GB 1600Mhz
MSI GTX970 4G Gaming
SanDisk Ultra Plus 128GB
2x Artic Cooling FAN PMW
1x Scythe Slip Stream Slim
no-DVD Drive
no 3,5" HDD



The BIG Shuriken is heavy to fit in the case, i had to deform the plate next to the CPU a bit. Fortunately my RAM fitted under this Giant, but after srewing the Mobo to the Case i realized that i forgot to plug the 12V and FAN cables to the board. Took me a lot of time to fix that afterwards.
Theres no way to switch on the PSU after screwing it into the case. This is not well designed in my opinion.

Why is the Silverstone ST45SF not fiiting corectly (see below). The case and PSU (same brand) are supposed to match, or am i wrong? Could this PSU position he harmful?



best regards
HM


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daltrey1975*
> 
> I've been following this thread for awhile and I've changed my build several times. I think I've finally found the setup that I like the most. Below is my before and after setups. In the end it just came down to cost vs actual real time performance and I couldn't be happier with the results. One final thought, I believe the 970 G1 Gaming is an outstanding graphic card but right now with the R9 280x being $200 cheaper it's an easy decision. I have been able to play every new game out using maxed out settings including Far Cry 4 with only a slight decrease in performance from the 970. So for me it was definitely worth it. Also I was having problems after I first installed the Gigabyte r9 280x but as soon as I updated to the newest bios it has ran outstanding ever since.
> 
> Before:
> 
> Raven RVZ01
> i5 4690k with stock heatsink (Originally i3 4150)
> Asrock H97m-itx/ac
> Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming
> 2 Silverstone Stock Fans and 1 Noctua NF-S12A
> PNY 120 GB SSD
> Seagate 1TB External Hard Drive
> 4GBx2 Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
> Silverstone SST-ST45SF 450W PSU
> Razer DeathAdder Mouse
> Corsair Gaming K70 Keyboard (Did not like the cherry mx red switches and don't plan on getting used to them either, Ha!)
> 
> After:
> 
> Raven RVZ01
> i7 4770k (bought used for $215 so ended up costing the same as the i5 4690k)
> Noctua NH-L12 CPU Cooler
> Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI (Bought used for $115 so was able to OC the i7 to 4.0 ghz 24/7)
> Gigabyte R9 280X OC (Bought used for $170 and was able to put the extra $200 I saved from the 970 into better upgrades.)
> 1 Silverstone Stock Fan and 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM Fans
> Crucial MX100 128 GB SSD
> Western Digital Blue 1TB 3.5" Internal Hard Drive (Bought new on Ebay for $43)
> 4GBx2 Crucial Ballistix Tactical Low Profile DDR3-1600
> Silverstone Tek SX600-G 600W PSU
> Razer DeathAdder Mouse
> Keyboard (Most likely going with the Razer BlackWidow Ultimate)


Perfect build with the gpu and ssd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> So I've learned that the right fans do make all the difference.
> 
> I just replaced the 2x Corsair AF120 Quiet below my EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+.
> 
> *OLD*
> 2x Corsair AF120 Unigine Heaven Extreme Preset at 1920x1080 = *81C*
> 
> *NEW*
> 2x COUGAR CF-V12HPB Vortex Unigine Heaven Extreme Preset at 1920x1080 = *73C*
> 
> I find these are better than Noctua NF-F12 as well.
> 
> Compared to the Noctua NF-F12
> Noise dBA: Cougar *17.3* Noctua 18.6
> Airflow max @1500RPM: Cougar *119.8m3/h* Noctua 93.4m3/h
> Static Pressure: Cougar 2.2mm H2O Noctua *2.61mm H2O*
> Price Newegg Feb2015: Cougar *14.99USD* Noctua 27.99USD
> 
> Besides the static pressure advantage, the Cougar beats out the Noctua in almost every category, especially price.
> 
> Hope this helps, see more arguments @ http://www.overclock.net/t/1230070/gentle-typhoon-ap-15-vs-cougar-cf-v12hp-vs-noctua-nf-f12


I was searching for an led fan and i found this cougar fan : CF-D12HB-B . Will this fan be enough if i use it on the gpu side fan instead of silverstone?


----------



## jalex3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HouseMeisterGER*
> 
> Why is the Silverstone ST45SF not fiiting corectly (see below). The case and PSU (same brand) are supposed to match, or am i wrong? Could this PSU position he harmful?


The gold and bronze versions of the PSU have different fan placements.


----------



## lnsanity

Here's my rvz01 build so far doing leak testing but there's a lot more modding to be done so far but wanted to give you guys a sneak peak and say hello!


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> I thought about buying a reference R9 290 and installing Arctic Accelero Hybrid II watercooling on it, would it fit into a RVZ01?


Air: Just use Rajintek Morpheus or Gelid Icy Vision GPU coolers - they should handle hot R9 290 fine and be within case size limits.


----------



## Sader0

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HouseMeisterGER*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> first of all i have to compliment you on this nice forum/thread. I am completely new to building an ITX/M-ITX rig and this site helped a lot during my last weeks of getting threw the complications.
> Preparation is the key but anyway i experienced some trouble during the set-up and i got some questions Here my setup:
> 
> Silverstone MILO-ML07B
> Silverstone SST-ST45SF 450W
> ASRock H97M-ITX/ac
> i5 4460
> Big Shuriken 2 rev.B
> Corsair Vengeance Low Profile - 2x4GB 1600Mhz
> MSI GTX970 4G Gaming
> SanDisk Ultra Plus 128GB
> 2x Artic Cooling FAN PMW
> 1x Scythe Slip Stream Slim
> no-DVD Drive
> no 3,5" HDD
> 
> 
> 
> The BIG Shuriken is heavy to fit in the case, i had to deform the plate next to the CPU a bit. Fortunately my RAM fitted under this Giant, but after srewing the Mobo to the Case i realized that i forgot to plug the 12V and FAN cables to the board. Took me a lot of time to fix that afterwards.
> Theres no way to switch on the PSU after screwing it into the case. This is not well designed in my opinion.
> 
> Why is the Silverstone ST45SF not fiiting corectly (see below). The case and PSU (same brand) are supposed to match, or am i wrong? Could this PSU position he harmful?
> 
> 
> 
> best regards
> HM






Yeah - with some boards(same was on my Z97-I plus), Scythe Big Shuriken Rev 2 is a pain in the butt, however it worth the hassle. Especially if you decide to replace slim Scythe Fan to 120 or 140 mm ones.

As for PSU - this is Silverstone







- one of the case' "special features"
Anyhow - some guys from this forum also use same PSU, and I saw only one which had his 450W Bronze PSU screwed, but that could have been the manufacturers flaw...
Just keep using, and try not to play Prime95+Furmark on your system







- PSU should handle the load.
If you can, however I would recommend drilling more holes for the fan, but that will require a paint job to look pretty as well.


----------



## HouseMeisterGER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Yeah - with some boards(same was on my Z97-I plus), Scythe Big Shuriken Rev 2 is a pain in the butt, however it worth the hassle. Especially if you decide to replace slim Scythe Fan to 120 or 140 mm ones.


Oh it does a good job even with Scythe slim fan







. especially because i could put another slim one at the intake on top. Coretemp shows temps ~22°C Idle and <45°C while gaming








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> As for PSU - this is Silverstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - one of the case' "special features"
> Anyhow - some guys from this forum also use same PSU, and I saw only one which had his 450W Bronze PSU screwed, but that could have been the manufacturers flaw...
> Just keep using, and try not to play Prime95+Furmark on your system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - PSU should handle the load.
> If you can, however I would recommend drilling more holes for the fan, but that will require a paint job to look pretty as well.


i thought about drilling holes as well. Unfortunately i dont have a hexagon drilling bit


----------



## mguedes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dn7309*
> 
> It might fit with the silverstone slim fan, but you will have bigger problems even if you manage yo get it to fit.
> 
> 1. The case is designed to have possitive air pressure for optimal air flow. Blowing the hot gpu air back into the graphic card is a bad idea, especially doing so will guarantee your VRM temp will spike.
> 2. Routing the tube will be very difficult
> 3. Cost is not worth it 70-90 for the cooler plus money spent on the additional VRAM and VRM heat sink
> 
> If you have a reference card just get a Gelid vga cooler. Take out the fans that comes with it and use two corsair SP120 pwm version and plug it into your card fan connector via adaptor.
> 
> If you have a. Aftermarket card, remove the shroud and fans and keep the heatsink on. Plug in SP120 fans to cool it.
> 
> This will keep your itx build cooland quiet. Mine never went over 81c and is near silent when idle. Under load it even quieter than my xbox one and ps4.
> 
> You can look at my build to get an idea


Custom water cooling CPU + GPU in this case is not difficult If you use the proper tubing (3/8') and most importantly a 3.5'' reservoir (like the bitspower 3.5'').

I believe to be the best option if you want to keep it cool and most importantly silent even under load. Have now really silent ML07B with R9 290X even under load.

71C max running Unigine with Extreme settings and Prime95 with the GPU overclocked to 1130/1500. Scored 1480 in Unigine, with no audible sound....

I used 2 radiators (120mm over the CPU and 240mm under the GPU). EK water block for the GPU and an old Swiftech CPU block I had around... On the 240mm radiator used 2 Silverstone FW121 15mm fans and a Scynthe 12mm fan on the 120mm radiator.

The big trick is to have 90 degree fittings almost everywhere (used also a combination of 60 degree and 90m degree to connect MCP350 pump to reservoir, since they are really next to each other).
Preferably use the non rotating 90 degree fittings. I used rotating ones but if I was doing it again would use non-rotating because they are smaller.


----------



## locksbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnsanity*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my rvz01 build so far doing leak testing but there's a lot more modding to be done so far but wanted to give you guys a sneak peak and say hello!


Almost had a double take... my first thoughts on seeing the build were "Is he running orange juice as coolant?". Anyway, looking good.


----------



## BWohlwend

So, I have been a little slow in uploading my build here because I wanted to have my CPU and GPU overclocks locked in, but both have been causing me trouble. I've already posted my build to PCPP so I can at least link it here. More pictures and stats will follow though as soon as I find overclocks that are stable for every application.

Kina-Goddess of Destruction


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnsanity*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my rvz01 build so far doing leak testing but there's a lot more modding to be done so far but wanted to give you guys a sneak peak and say hello!


Holy Crap. You managed to get a reservoir in there?! What kind is that and what are the dimensions to it? Is the motherboard you're using a low profile version or standard itx? Are those acrylic tubing and fittings I'm seeing as well?


----------



## lnsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Holy Crap. You managed to get a reservoir in there?! What kind is that and what are the dimensions to it? Is the motherboard you're using a low profile version or standard itx? Are those acrylic tubing and fittings I'm seeing as well?


Thanks Grey! The motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-B85N Phoenix, its a normal ITX board, the memory is 16gb of very low profile memory, it only reaches the top of the dimm slot no further.

The tubing is all acrylic with all bitspower matte black fittings apart from the radiator where I needed koolance low profile 90degree fittings

The reservoir is the Aqualis ECO 100 Res, from Aquacomputer. Dimensions are 50mm diameter and 135mm height including the mount it comes with, it was truly the only res that would fit in this build but the way I have it mounted means the case can only be used in the vertical position!

Some more pics!




It BOOTS!


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HouseMeisterGER*
> 
> Why is the Silverstone ST45SF not fiiting corectly (see below). The case and PSU (same brand) are supposed to match, or am i wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best regards
> HM


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jalex3*
> 
> The gold and bronze versions of the PSU have different fan placements.


Unfortunately, as identified by jalex3... there are two versions of the ST45SF Bronze and ST45SF-G Gold. As you can see by the photos the fan is centered on the Bronze and off-center on the Gold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HouseMeisterGER*
> 
> Could this PSU position he harmful?
> HM


Also unfortunate, due to the misalignment of the cooling fan to the vent holes in the case... the PSU may overheat due to inadequate ventilation. If you are creative and take your time with the layout you could drill additional holes in the cover next to the existing holes. It won't look factory but you won't take the chance of cooking your power supply of have an thermal shutdown in the middle of a high scoring game.


----------



## HouseMeisterGER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Unfortunately, as identified by jalex3... there are two versions of the ST45SF Bronze and ST45SF-G Gold. As you can see by the photos the fan is centered on the Bronze and off-center on the Gold.
> Also unfortunate, due to the misalignment of the cooling fan to the vent holes in the case... the PSU may overheat due to inadequate ventilation. If you are creative and take your time with the layout you could drill additional holes in the cover next to the existing holes. It won't look factory but you won't take the chance of cooking your power supply of have an thermal shutdown in the middle of a high scoring game.


Ok. Then here is no getting around it. I hope it'll do by just removing the psu and being careful not to get metall chips on the mobo. Now its clear: The ML07 was surely designed for the Gold PSU, cause of the intake placement and the fact that its not possible to switch the power on/off after installing it to the case (the Gold has none)








Thanks


----------



## locksbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locksbury*
> 
> Aha! It appears that the Silverstone SFX-L 500W PSU will be available in Europe shortly... http://www.scan.co.uk/products/500w-silverstone-sx500-lg-strider-full-modular-90-eff-80-plus-gold-single-rail-1x120mm-semi-fanless-#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Still I suppose I can get this PSU and make more holes in an RVZ01 case to accomodate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm now happy to say that the SFX-L PSU is now available in the UK at Scan. So I'm ordering my RVZ01 and the rest of the ancillaries for my new system tonight (the FTZ01 is too long a wait). I'll just have to mod the case if necessary and I can always change the case fans if they're too loud.


----------



## wefornes

Hello everyone, i had just asked to silverstone when was it gonna to be released the RVZ02 and the told that it suppose to be between July-August of this year.


----------



## kaspar737

I'm finishing up my selection of parts, have some more questions:

Case: Silverstone RVZ01
CPU: Intel Core i5-4690k (stock cooler for some time)
Motherboard: Asus Z97-I Plus
PSU: Silverstone SFX-L SX500-LG
RAM: Not sure here, should I go for low-profile RAM or is Crucial Ballistix CL9 1600 2x4GB ok?
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
HDD: Samsung 2.5" 1TB HDD which I have laying around.
GPU: Asus GTX 670 DirectCU II OC (will be using this until AMD R9 3XX series). It's dimensions are 10.7 " x 5.4 " x 1.7 " Inch, so I should have no trouble fitting it?


----------



## HouseMeisterGER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> RAM: Not sure here, should I go for low-profile RAM or is Crucial Ballistix CL9 1600 2x4GB ok?


Depends on the CPU-Cooler you plan to buy later on. For M-ITX i would always recommend buying RAM without huge heat spreaders. You'll probably get a top-blow cooler for this case, so the mobo and RAM get cooled anyway --> no need for massive heat spreader RAMs.


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HouseMeisterGER*
> 
> Depends on the CPU-Cooler you plan to buy later on. For M-ITX i would always recommend buying RAM without huge heat spreaders. You'll probably get a top-blow cooler for this case, so the mobo and RAM get cooled anyway --> no need for massive heat spreader RAMs.


http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81Lqq3DQPML._SL1500_.jpg
I hope this is ok, it doesn't have heatsinks protruding over edges.


----------



## user29742

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Air: Just use Rajintek Morpheus or Gelid Icy Vision GPU coolers - they should handle hot R9 290 fine and be within case size limits.


If anyone wonders Raijintek Morpheus does fit, even with 25mm tall Noctua NF-F12 fans, although I had to apply some minor pressure when attaching GPU bracket that slightly deformed fan's outer shell (works fine though). Can post details if anyone is interested.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user29742*
> 
> If anyone wonders Raijintek Morpheus does fit, even with 25mm tall Noctua NF-F12 fans, although I had to apply some minor pressure when attaching GPU bracket that slightly deformed fan's outer shell (works fine though). Can post details if anyone is interested.


Yes please. Take pics! We'd all love to see them. Where does one order one of these Raijintek Morpheus heatsinks?


----------



## ProtoG

I've been reading this post for the past few days now and am looking very forward to building my new VR gaming rig using the RVZ01







Also looking very forward to consumer release of the Oculus Rift


----------



## ProtoG

Anyone already using an SFX-L 500W PSU in their RVZ01? I'm pretty sure it will fit, just want to cover my bases before pulling the trigger. I'm planning on purchasing:

-RVZ01 Case of course
-MSI Z87I Gaming AC mobo
-Silverstone SFX-L 500W PSU
-Samsung 850 EVO 250BG SSD
-3 x Scythe Slip Stream 12mm 120mm fans
-Not sure on AIO Water Cooler yet?!?!
-Not sure on Optical drive yet?!?!
-And will be using my existing:
i5 4570
EVGA GTX760
8GB G-Skill Ripjaw
60GB SSD
1TB HDD

If anyone has any suggestions... I'm all ears


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HouseMeisterGER*
> 
> Ok. Then here is no getting around it. I hope it'll do by just removing the psu and being careful not to get metall chips on the mobo. Now its clear: The ML07 was surely designed for the Gold PSU, cause of the intake placement and the fact that its not possible to switch the power on/off after installing it to the case (the Gold has none)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I believe that was done in order to get "monopoly" on SFX PSUs for this case. I do not know any other SFX PSU which has same fan placement and fits properly for this case(beQuet, FSP, Seasonic). So my Idea - they did this on purpose - shame on you Silverstone !!!!
Quote:


> Depends on the CPU-Cooler you plan to buy later on. For M-ITX i would always recommend buying RAM without huge heat spreaders. You'll probably get a top-blow cooler for this case, so the mobo and RAM get cooled anyway --> no need for massive heat spreader RAMs.


this is more marketing & appearance/style thing - RAM heat spreader. Since some time already RAM is not heat up much, unless you do extreme OC with major voltage bump.
Mind you - my Samsung 1333 standard RAM overclocks to 2133(and more possible - no time to do it now) with no heat spreaders at all - no heat at all.
Quote:


> If anyone wonders Raijintek Morpheus does fit, even with 25mm tall Noctua NF-F12 fans, although I had to apply some minor pressure when attaching GPU bracket that slightly deformed fan's outer shell (works fine though). Can post details if anyone is interested.


Pics are always welcomed - especially with such setup. If you can - pls also share CPU + GPU/VRM temps during load.
Quote:


> Anyone already using an SFX-L 500W PSU in their RVZ01? I'm pretty sure it will fit, just want to cover my bases before pulling the trigger. I'm planning on purchasing:
> 
> -RVZ01 Case of course
> -MSI Z87I Gaming AC mobo
> -Silverstone SFX-L 500W PSU
> -Samsung 850 EVO 250BG SSD
> -3 x Scythe Slip Stream 12mm 120mm fans
> -Not sure on AIO Water Cooler yet?!?!
> -Not sure on Optical drive yet?!?!
> -And will be using my existing:
> i5 4570
> EVGA GTX760
> 8GB G-Skill Ripjaw
> 60GB SSD
> 1TB HDD
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions... I'm all ears


do you have specific need in AIO water cooling setup ? Use standard air cooling suggested all over this thread, cheaper, less problematic, lots of options(depending on your hardware)
Optical drive I believe 2 choices - official expensive from Silverstone & cheaper(although not much available) from Panasonic - model number was mentioned in this thread as well.

If you have a need to cool down hot components, or increased demand for silence, suggest to replace thin Scythe to a standard Scythe Slip Stream PWM fans(if your HW allows it). These are much more powerful, yet silent enough up to 1000 rpm.

To be able to use them - you need a 2 slot thick GPU, and low profile CPU cooler.


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> I'm finishing up my selection of parts, have some more questions:
> 
> RAM: Not sure here, should I go for low-profile RAM or is Crucial Ballistix CL9 1600 2x4GB ok?


This is a very good ram, great price cost and guess what these were the same ram brand sticks used in the "Steam Machine by valve".


----------



## Freelancer852

Thought you gentlemen in here might like this video I put together!


----------



## locksbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProtoG*
> 
> Anyone already using an SFX-L 500W PSU in their RVZ01? I'm pretty sure it will fit, just want to cover my bases before pulling the trigger. I'm planning on purchasing:
> 
> -RVZ01 Case of course
> -MSI Z87I Gaming AC mobo
> -Silverstone SFX-L 500W PSU
> -Samsung 850 EVO 250BG SSD
> -3 x Scythe Slip Stream 12mm 120mm fans
> -Not sure on AIO Water Cooler yet?!?!
> -Not sure on Optical drive yet?!?!
> -And will be using my existing:
> i5 4570
> EVGA GTX760
> 8GB G-Skill Ripjaw
> 60GB SSD
> 1TB HDD
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions... I'm all ears


That spec looks good (was almost going to do the same myself). I've opted for an external ODD as it's simply cheaper than an internal slot drive (you may be able to find a cheap slot drive and adapter cable). As for the RVZ01/SFX-L PSU combo, I'm picking up mine this weekend and will keep this thread posted on how it goes (and the amount of hole enlarging I may have to do!).


----------



## lexiboo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Thought you gentlemen in here might like this video I put together!


This is super helpful. Great job!


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexiboo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Thought you gentlemen in here might like this video I put together!
> ~snip~
> 
> 
> 
> This is super helpful. Great job!
Click to expand...

Glad you liked it! I love making videos like this, I just wish I had more time to make more!


----------



## ProtoG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> I believe that was done in order to get "monopoly" on SFX PSUs for this case. I do not know any other SFX PSU which has same fan placement and fits properly for this case(beQuet, FSP, Seasonic). So my Idea - they did this on purpose - shame on you Silverstone !!!!
> this is more marketing & appearance/style thing - RAM heat spreader. Since some time already RAM is not heat up much, unless you do extreme OC with major voltage bump.
> Mind you - my Samsung 1333 standard RAM overclocks to 2133(and more possible - no time to do it now) with no heat spreaders at all - no heat at all.
> Pics are always welcomed - especially with such setup. If you can - pls also share CPU + GPU/VRM temps during load.
> do you have specific need in AIO water cooling setup ? Use standard air cooling suggested all over this thread, cheaper, less problematic, lots of options(depending on your hardware)
> Optical drive I believe 2 choices - official expensive from Silverstone & cheaper(although not much available) from Panasonic - model number was mentioned in this thread as well.
> 
> If you have a need to cool down hot components, or increased demand for silence, suggest to replace thin Scythe to a standard Scythe Slip Stream PWM fans(if your HW allows it). These are much more powerful, yet silent enough up to 1000 rpm.
> 
> To be able to use them - you need a 2 slot thick GPU, and low profile CPU cooler.


I had in mind that the AIO water setup would be a better cooling solution as it would alleviate some of the hot air flowing through the case. But if an air cooling solution works just as well, then I'll go that route. As far as the ram, I was planning on taking the heat sinks off as they sit very high. I found a nice Panasonic drive on Amazon for around $70, so will go that route. I would like to keep this as silent as I can, but with fans there's always bound to be a little noise, I think I'll get one of the 12mm Scythe Slip Stream just to fill the missing fan place and see how it goes. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ProtoG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locksbury*
> 
> That spec looks good (was almost going to do the same myself). I've opted for an external ODD as it's simply cheaper than an internal slot drive (you may be able to find a cheap slot drive and adapter cable). As for the RVZ01/SFX-L PSU combo, I'm picking up mine this weekend and will keep this thread posted on how it goes (and the amount of hole enlarging I may have to do!).


Look forward to hearing about the PSU placement!


----------



## ProtoG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Thought you gentlemen in here might like this video I put together!


Great video, one of the best I've seen for this case for sure. Thanks for taking the time and posting this! BTW, I will be upgrading to the same card as soon as the consumer Oculus Rift releases, so it's nice to see that it fits just fine


----------



## Freelancer852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProtoG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Thought you gentlemen in here might like this video I put together!
> ~snip
> 
> 
> 
> Great video, one of the best I've seen for this case for sure. Thanks for taking the time and posting this! BTW, I will be upgrading to the same card as soon as the consumer Oculus Rift releases, so it's nice to see that it fits just fine
Click to expand...

The fabled GTX 980 Ti might be out by the time Oculus launches a consumer version of the Rift. Just something to keep in mind!

There was extra height AND length with the EVGA GTX 980 w/ ACX 2.0 cooler installed. You could likely fit GPUs with taller cooling apparatus or PCBs like the EVGA Classified/Kingpin cards as well. I'd double-check this though. Work wouldn't let me borrow one of the larger more specialized cards to see just how much GPU could fit in that space!


----------



## ProtoG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> The fabled GTX 980 Ti might be out by the time Oculus launches a consumer version of the Rift. Just something to keep in mind!
> 
> There was extra height AND length with the EVGA GTX 980 w/ ACX 2.0 cooler installed. You could likely fit GPUs with taller cooling apparatus or PCBs like the EVGA Classified/Kingpin cards as well. I'd double-check this though. Work wouldn't let me borrow one of the larger more specialized cards to see just how much GPU could fit in that space!


Well, I want something that has been out for a little while and has all the bugs worked out as well as a slightly cheaper price tag by the time of release.


----------



## HouseMeisterGER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Thought you gentlemen in here might like this video I put together!


I love how you managed to hide cable-salad. Makes me wanna rebuild my system. Nice video!


----------



## ProtoG

Where can I buy an FTZ01? Doesn't seem to be available yet, but figured I'd ask...


----------



## locksbury

@ProtoG

An earlier poster commented that reports from Silverstone Germany, that the FTZ01 wouldn't be available till May I think?

@All

Just starting playing with the parts of my build tonight. Wow! The build is tighter than I thought and is certainly going to be the most challenging PC build yet!







And the video build made it look sooo possible. :rollseyes: Will be referring to that vid a lot in the coming weeks!









Anyway, I can confirm that the Noctua NH-L12 cooler will fit into the case, but I'll have to stick a slim fan above it, as the provided Noctua 120mm fan is standard thickness and thus won't fit (might see if I can sneak it next to the GPU card).

Also, the MSI GT970 Gaming GFX car does fit onto the bracket, but the extra clamp doesn't fit due to the heatpipes of their proprietary cooler. Will have to come up with a solution to strap the far end of the gfx card securely (a plastic box and cable ties will get me home for now.







).

As for the SFX-L PSU/RVZ01 combo... the PSU installs OK, but as expected,the existing 80mm vent needs expanding to match the 120mm fan of the PSU. Also, as the SFX-L is 20mm longer than the normal SFX PSU, so there's a little less room in front of the PSU for cable management, but nothing too hard that some cable origami won't cure.









Finally, whilst I thought it would be a time saver to install the big HSF onto the motherboard first. It appears it's best to attach it (with the HSF mount plate already installed that is!) after the PSU and motherboard are screwed down, so that you get room to route the cables.

Oh well! This is going to be a good learning process.


----------



## dn7309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mguedes*
> 
> Custom water cooling CPU + GPU in this case is not difficult If you use the proper tubing (3/8') and most importantly a 3.5'' reservoir (like the bitspower 3.5'').
> 
> I believe to be the best option if you want to keep it cool and most importantly silent even under load. Have now really silent ML07B with R9 290X even under load.
> 
> 71C max running Unigine with Extreme settings and Prime95 with the GPU overclocked to 1130/1500. Scored 1480 in Unigine, with no audible sound....
> 
> I used 2 radiators (120mm over the CPU and 240mm under the GPU). EK water block for the GPU and an old Swiftech CPU block I had around... On the 240mm radiator used 2 Silverstone FW121 15mm fans and a Scynthe 12mm fan on the 120mm radiator.
> 
> The big trick is to have 90 degree fittings almost everywhere (used also a combination of 60 degree and 90m degree to connect MCP350 pump to reservoir, since they are really next to each other).
> Preferably use the non rotating 90 degree fittings. I used rotating ones but if I was doing it again would use non-rotating because they are smaller.


I understand that having a custom look will work since a custom play will reduce the GPU to a one slot, making room for a rad and a pair of fan. But the guy asked about a AIO that is similar size to a Kraken G10 with an Corsair H55, which I didn;t mange to cramp into my build.


----------



## mguedes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dn7309*
> 
> I understand that having a custom look will work since a custom play will reduce the GPU to a one slot, making room for a rad and a pair of fan. But the guy asked about a AIO that is similar size to a Kraken G10 with an Corsair H55, which I didn;t mange to cramp into my build.


yep, Agree that AIO is not ideal for this case. But custom water loop is not difficult at all and works extremely well. Have now the water cooled R9 290X at 1150 mhz with mem at 1500mhz and +58mv. Max temp running unigin valley 1080p extreme settings and prime95 is 74C in silence.
scored 2889 in Unigin Valley with these settings...


----------



## jenkins84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProtoG*
> 
> Where can I buy an FTZ01? Doesn't seem to be available yet, but figured I'd ask...


Asked silverstone gmbh when they are releasing fzt01 in europe, they told me it will be available at the end of may. Do not know if they plan a different release in US


----------



## Namik

Hey,

So I'm also going to build a new PC in RVZ01 next week (or week after). So far I've come up with these parts:

Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-H97n-Wifi
CPU - Intel Core i5 4690
CPU Cooler - Noctua NH-L12 or Cryorig C1 (can't decide which one ...)
GPU - CaseKing (OcUK) GTX 970 - most expensive 970, but with 980 reference cooler, blower type should be best for this case.
RAM - Kingston HyperX Fury 2x4GB 1600MHz
SSD - Crucial MX100 512GB or Samsung Evo 850 500GB (if I end up in need of storage, then I'll just get external HDD... or second 500GB SSD







)
Case - Silverstone RVZ01
PSU - Silverstone SFX-L 500W (will just drill some holes in RVZ01, won't look to great, but whatever)

Fans under GPU will most likely be two Noctua NF-F12 PWM or BeQuiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm PWM (unless you have other recommendations). Just question to people who have this Mobo. From what I've seen there are only two fans headers. One 4-pin for CPU and second one 3-pin. I guess I'll have to use Y-splitter for these fans, but I wonder If I' still will be able to control their speed ?


----------



## dn7309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namik*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> So I'm also going to build a new PC in RVZ01 next week (or week after). So far I've come up with these parts:
> 
> Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-H97n-Wifi
> CPU - Intel Core i5 4690
> CPU Cooler - Noctua NH-L12 or Cryorig C1 (can't decide which one ...)
> GPU - CaseKing (OcUK) GTX 970 - most expensive 970, but with 980 reference cooler, blower type should be best for this case.
> RAM - Kingston HyperX Fury 2x4GB 1600MHz
> SSD - Crucial MX100 512GB or Samsung Evo 850 500GB (if I end up in need of storage, then I'll just get external HDD... or second 500GB SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Case - Silverstone RVZ01
> PSU - Silverstone SFX-L 500W (will just drill some holes in RVZ01, won't look to great, but whatever)
> 
> Fans under GPU will most likely be two Noctua NF-F12 PWM or BeQuiet! Silent Wings 2 120mm PWM (unless you have other recommendations). Just question to people who have this Mobo. From what I've seen there are only two fans headers. One 4-pin for CPU and second one 3-pin. I guess I'll have to use Y-splitter for these fans, but I wonder If I' still will be able to control their speed ?


I have the same motherboard and a 4590 (which is 200 mhz less than a 4690), and I can tell you that you do not need an aftermarket cooler. Use the stock intel cooler and add an intake fan to cool the rest of the motherboard component. My cpu and motherboard temp never went past 50C. Save money on the cpu cooling to get a faster graphic card or another SSD. Heck I would jsut save another 20 bucks and just get the 4590 instead.


----------



## Namik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dn7309*
> 
> I have the same motherboard and a 4590 (which is 200 mhz less than a 4690), and I can tell you that you do not need an aftermarket cooler. Use the stock intel cooler and add an intake fan to cool the rest of the motherboard component. My cpu and motherboard temp never went past 50C. Save money on the cpu cooling to get a faster graphic card or another SSD. Heck I would jsut save another 20 bucks and just get the 4590 instead.


And how is the noise of stock cooler when gaming ?


----------



## archeion

Hello all, I am just joining. I got my case today. I gambled a little and ordered the 500w SFX-L also because I saw on the Silverstone page that it lists RVZ01 v1.3+ as supporting SFX-L. Well I ordered from amazon and it appears that the PSU vent has indeed been enlarged!



I can't wait until the rest of my parts are in to finish this build.
RVZ01
PSU: SX500-LG
Mobo: Asus Z97I-Plus
CPU: Xeon E3-1231V3
Cooler: AXP-100 Muscle
GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical Low Profile 8GB Kit (4GBx2) CL8
ODD: Panasonic UJ-265 Blue-ray
HDD: WD Red 3GB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO
Fans: Gentle typhoons


----------



## iaFx

Hi guys, I'm Spanish and I am very interested in the case FTZ01 , I searched several times in google and today it seems that included a reseller , I do not think that I have to wait until May when I 've seen several news that would be available in mid February , forgive my English


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archeion*
> 
> Hello all, I am just joining. I got my case today. I gambled a little and ordered the 500w SFX-L also because I saw on the Silverstone page that it lists RVZ01 v1.3+ as supporting SFX-L. Well I ordered from amazon and it appears that the PSU vent has indeed been enlarged!


Good, I was wondering about that because I saw the v1.3 on the SX500-LG page but I couldn't find a picture anywhere showing anything different for the PSU vent.


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Quote:


> @ProtoG
> 
> An earlier poster commented that reports from Silverstone Germany, that the FTZ01 wouldn't be available till May I think?


I just looked it up again: They told me on Facebook that the FTZ01 "would be available in Europe mid to end of February" We'll see if that will come true


----------



## lexiboo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archeion*
> 
> Hello all, I am just joining. I got my case today. I gambled a little and ordered the 500w SFX-L also because I saw on the Silverstone page that it lists RVZ01 v1.3+ as supporting SFX-L. Well I ordered from amazon and it appears that the PSU vent has indeed been enlarged!


Thank you for this information. Now it seems like the best thing to do is order the case first, and then choose the psu based on which version is delivered. I know it would bother me to have the new 120mm psu vent but only the 80mm SFX psu fan ...


----------



## Namik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> I just looked it up again: They told me on Facebook that the FTZ01 "would be available in Europe mid to end of February" We'll see if that will come true


Two weeks ago I've asked Silverstone's Polish distributor Proline.pl, and they told me FTZ01 should be available in middle of March.


----------



## kaspar737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namik*
> 
> Two weeks ago I've asked Silverstone's Polish distributor Proline.pl, and they told me FTZ01 should be available in middle of March.


And they said to me end of April.


----------



## Namik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> And they said to me end of April.


Mhm. Also from what they've also told me back then, SFX-L 500W should be available by now already, but from what I've seen so far it seems it won't be in Europe (at least from what I've seen from shops in Germany and Poland) until end of February. So I guess I'll have to get the 600W SFX intead. Meh.


----------



## ProtoG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archeion*
> 
> Hello all, I am just joining. I got my case today. I gambled a little and ordered the 500w SFX-L also because I saw on the Silverstone page that it lists RVZ01 v1.3+ as supporting SFX-L. Well I ordered from amazon and it appears that the PSU vent has indeed been enlarged!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until the rest of my parts are in to finish this build.
> RVZ01
> PSU: SX500-LG
> Mobo: Asus Z97I-Plus
> CPU: Xeon E3-1231V3
> Cooler: AXP-100 Muscle
> GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical Low Profile 8GB Kit (4GBx2) CL8
> ODD: Panasonic UJ-265 Blue-ray
> HDD: WD Red 3GB
> SSD: Samsung 850 EVO
> Fans: Gentle typhoons


So you're saying that if I order this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I3EKXDE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER then it already has the larger 120mm cooling vent?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProtoG*
> 
> So you're saying that if I order this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I3EKXDE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER then it already has the larger 120mm cooling vent?


The v1.3 has the SFX-L cutout. You may ask the retailer to check what version they have in stock but it seems this version is fairly new so they may still have older versions in the warehouse.


----------



## ProtoG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> The v1.3 has the SFX-L cutout. You may ask the retailer to check what version they have in stock but it seems this version is fairly new so they may still have older versions in the warehouse.


Great news, thanks! Oh, BTW, How is the SFX-L 500W performing? Fan noise, etc? Is it constantly running, blah blah blah







Thanks!


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProtoG*
> 
> Great news, thanks! Oh, BTW, How is the SFX-L 500W performing? Fan noise, etc? Is it constantly running, blah blah blah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I don't have one myself yet, still waiting for it to come in stock.

From the reports here and on HardForum it is quiet and the semi-fanless function actually works, unlike the SX600-G.


----------



## ProtoG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> I don't have one myself yet, still waiting for it to come in stock.
> 
> From the reports here and on HardForum it is quiet and the semi-fanless function actually works, unlike the SX600-G.


Very cool, fingers crossed and hope to hear a short review from you when you get it up and running


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProtoG*
> 
> Very cool, fingers crossed and hope to hear a short review from you when you get it up and running


I'll definitely write up a review of it somewhere, I'll see if I can avoid blowing it up with my 5930K and SLI 980 build and if it survives I'll also disassemble it and test the fan.


----------



## archeion

Yes, that link is the same one I purchased.


----------



## ProtoG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archeion*
> 
> Yes, that link is the same one I purchased.


----------



## Aibohphobia

You may still want to double check with Amazon, they have several warehouses so old stock may still be on the shelf.


----------



## ProtoG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> You may still want to double check with Amazon, they have several warehouses so old stock may still be on the shelf.


Yes, for sure!


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> yep, Agree that AIO is not ideal for this case. But custom water loop is not difficult at all and works extremely well. Have now the water cooled R9 290X at 1150 mhz with mem at 1500mhz and +58mv. Max temp running unigin valley 1080p extreme settings and prime95 is 74C in silence.


What is the pump/fans speed with these temps ?


----------



## user29742

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Yes please. Take pics! We'd all love to see them. Where does one order one of these Raijintek Morpheus heatsinks?


Here some photos of Morpheus with Noctua Nf-F12 fans:







As you can see it's a very tight fit. There is no clearance between the fans and the heatsink whatsoever. I had to apply some pressure to screw the gpu holder to the case.

Unfortunately I wasn't yet able to make my videocard (GTX 970 STRIX) control the fans directly, currently have them connected through system fan slot on the motherboard. I've tried using 5-pin to dual 4-pin pwm splitter from Moddiy but it didn't work.

I'ver ordered the heatsink from my local swiss shop. I've seen them being sold on NewEgg.


----------



## mguedes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> What is the pump/fans speed with these temps ?


the 2 Silverstone FW121 on the 240mm Rad are in PWM mode with a custom BIOS profile. Reached 1300RPM (65%) at 70C
The Scynthe on the 120mm Rad in DC mode reaching 1200 RPM ( 75%) also at 70C.

At 80C I have the fan profiles to go full speed, but never reached 80 until now...

until 50C I have them running below 40%

until 40C 30%


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mguedes*
> 
> the 2 Silverstone FW121 on the 240mm Rad are in PWM mode with a custom BIOS profile. Reached 1300RPM (65%) at 70C
> The Scynthe on the 120mm Rad in DC mode reaching 1200 RPM ( 75%) also at 70C.
> 
> At 80C I have the fan profiles to go full speed, but never reached 80 until now...
> 
> until 50C I have them running below 40%
> 
> until 40C 30%


If you can fit 25mm thick fans - I suggest you test - you will be able to get temps even lower ! Recently did a personal comparison of Scythe 120*15 mm PWM Fan against Coolermaster 120*25 mm PWM fan. Although Scythe has very good fans, additional thickness of the CM fan allowed lower RPMs and decent temps.
Quote:


> Unfortunately I wasn't yet able to make my videocard (GTX 970 STRIX) control the fans directly, currently have them connected through system fan slot on the motherboard. I've tried using 5-pin to dual 4-pin pwm splitter from Moddiy but it didn't work.


How is GPU VRM sound ? Pls try windows performance test and uingine heaven to hear thoose


----------



## ListenerFan

What would be the best choice for an Air Cooler in this case? I've seen a good few options, but no definitive answer to this. It looks like Cryorig C1 is an excellent choice, but I can't seem to find one anywhere. I'm trying to cool a 4790k btw.


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ListenerFan*
> 
> What would be the best choice for an Air Cooler in this case? I've seen a good few options, but no definitive answer to this. It looks like Cryorig C1 is an excellent choice, but I can't seem to find one anywhere. I'm trying to cool a 4790k btw.


Even i would like to know but for cooling an i5-4690k


----------



## ListenerFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy99*
> 
> Even i would like to know but for cooling an i5-4690k


Yeah, I love this case, but it has been quite frustrating trying to figure out a "best" solution since all of these coolers require some sort of compromise.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ListenerFan*
> 
> Yeah, I love this case, but it has been quite frustrating trying to figure out a "best" solution since all of these coolers require some sort of compromise.


For best compatibility for air cooling, I'd choose intel Stock HSF over everything. Keep it simple. (This is comming from someone who's tried and purchased MANY different HSFs!). Don't overclock and put the largest case fan you can on the intake. Remember that intel cpus can run up to 100C without damage and even then they'll start to underclock themselves when in thermal danger.

My biggest issue with this case has been noise and doing everything I can to minimize it but that's a highly subjective issue.


----------



## sebplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> For best compatibility for air cooling, I'd choose intel Stock HSF over everything. Keep it simple. (This is comming from someone who's tried and purchased MANY different HSFs!). Don't overclock and put the largest case fan you can on the intake. Remember that intel cpus can run up to 100C without damage and even then they'll start to underclock themselves when in thermal danger.
> 
> My biggest issue with this case has been noise and doing everything I can to minimize it but that's a highly subjective issue.


On CPU side I'd prefer the biggest heatsink available : Cryorig C1 or Raijintek Pallas maybe.
I've got the Raijintek Pallas with a "gasket" to fill the space between the case and the upper side of the fan. The fan stay quiet even when playing recent game or on benchmark.
On the GPU side, I installed the gelid icy vision rev2 on a gtx780 with the fans at 7v, it is quiet but not silent. The GPU reach 75°C with unigine benchmark (room at 21°C).
The gelid heatsink is quite good but don't match with the 120mm fans on it.
2 or 3 cm of the heatsink are hidden on the back of the case.
It could be better with a heatsink which is just perfectly below the two 120mm fans.
Don't know if the Raijintek Morpheus is better for that point.

(Sorry for my english)


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *user29742*
> 
> As you can see it's a very tight fit. There is no clearance between the fans and the heatsink whatsoever. I had to apply some pressure to screw the gpu holder to the case.[/URL].


Hi, that are great news! Can you please go into detail what the "problems" are and what bending or adjusments did you had to make? Is the card a little bit bend towards the GPU holder?


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ListenerFan*
> 
> Yeah, I love this case, but it has been quite frustrating trying to figure out a "best" solution since all of these coolers require some sort of compromise.


Just another choice. I am using Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B with Prolimatech PRO-USV14 as a case fan.
Temp on i5-4690K @ 4.4Ghz is 35C idle and 55C after 30 minutes of Prime95.

Really want to use AIO water cooler but it seems to be a tight fit no matter which one.


----------



## ListenerFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> Just another choice. I am using Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B with Prolimatech PRO-USV14 as a case fan.
> Temp on i5-4690K @ 4.4Ghz is 35C idle and 55C after 30 minutes of Prime95.
> 
> Really want to use AIO water cooler but it seems to be a tight fit no matter which one.


I was able to secure a brand new Cryorig.. I will see what it can do in this thing. I plan on trying to fabricate some sort of gasket between the HSF and the side panel.


----------



## locksbury

When I received my RVZ01, it turned out to be V1.0, i.e.: it's got the 80mm PSU fan vent. Still, for those who want to use the SFX-L PSU, make sure you get the V1.3 version of the case!









Now to cut a hole in my case (got a filter to cover it as well).


----------



## bb12

Would you build
Case:SilverStone Milo ML07
Power SupplySilverStone Strider Gold Series 450W SFX?
Mother board:ASRock Z97E-ITX / ASRock H97M-ITX/AC or gigabyte or MSI. WIFI AC, good sounds are extra.
i5 4???
Fan ? 1 or 2 pieces ?
Memory 8GB
Slim DVD writer?

Please note that I 'll not mod/overlock.

Already I have:
Storage: 1 Tb WD
Storage: 256 Crucial mx 100

Something I should take notice of?

I order from Finland or Germany.


----------



## bb12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bb12*
> 
> Would you build
> Case:SilverStone Milo ML07
> Power SupplySilverStone Strider Gold Series 450W SFX?
> Mother board:ASRock Z97E-ITX / ASRock H97M-ITX/AC or gigabyte or MSI. WIFI AC, good sounds are extra.
> i5 4???
> Fan ? 1 or 2 pieces ?
> Memory 8GB
> Slim DVD writer?
> 
> Please note that I 'll not mod/overlock.
> 
> Already I have:
> Storage: 1 Tb WD
> Storage: 256 Crucial mx 100
> 
> Something I should take notice of?
> 
> I order from Finland or Germany.


Graphic card some NV GTX960?


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bb12*
> 
> Would you build
> Case:SilverStone Milo ML07
> Power SupplySilverStone Strider Gold Series 450W SFX?
> Mother board:ASRock Z97E-ITX / ASRock H97M-ITX/AC or gigabyte or MSI. WIFI AC, good sounds are extra.
> i5 4???
> Fan ? 1 or 2 pieces ?
> Memory 8GB
> Slim DVD writer?
> 
> Please note that I 'll not mod/overlock.
> 
> Already I have:
> Storage: 1 Tb WD
> Storage: 256 Crucial mx 100
> 
> Something I should take notice of?
> 
> I order from Finland or Germany.


Not overclocking:
i5 4460 + ASRock H97M-ITX/AC
GPU GTX 970 or R9 285 (depend in performance needed) - let me know if need an advise on these
GPU Intake Fans: Scythe Glide Stream PWM 2*120 mm

Hope you know where to order in Germany CU is the best, IMHO.


----------



## bb12

I though that GTX960 is cooler and little noiser? I dont play the newest games.
How about Noctua fans?
I hope you konw what parts are suitable fo ML07.


----------



## creed3020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ListenerFan*
> 
> What would be the best choice for an Air Cooler in this case? I've seen a good few options, but no definitive answer to this. It looks like Cryorig C1 is an excellent choice, but I can't seem to find one anywhere. I'm trying to cool a 4790k btw.


The C1 is an excellent choice but may not fit depending on your motherboard. It is a larger mITX cooler and depending on the motherboard socket location you may run into issues. I personally didn't but I could see how someone might.

To purchase the C1 in Canada I just contacted Cyrorig, http://www.cryorig.com/contact_us.php, and I was able to purchase one directly from them. They sent a PayPal money request and it shipped right away. Excellent customer service and accommodation considering the product isn't available yet in my region.


----------



## lexiboo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locksbury*
> 
> When I received my RVZ01, it turned out to be V1.0, i.e.: it's got the 80mm PSU fan vent. Still, for those who want to use the SFX-L PSU, make sure you get the V1.3 version of the case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to cut a hole in my case (got a filter to cover it as well).


Today I received my case from Newegg, and it was also the V1.0. That is fine, just the excuse I needed to get the 600W psu!


----------



## Dschijn

Installed a RAIJINTEK Morpheus Black today on my EVGA GTX 970. It has to be squeezed into the case when using 25mm fans.
But the combination of 120x120x25mm Noctua fans with that cooler is awesome. 54°C in Furmark with fans at 650rpm.

12mm or 15mm thick fans would work without any trouble.


----------



## locksbury

It's alive! Muhahahaha! Ahem.







It's a bit of a tight squeeze, but it's all in there!

I'm happy to report that under normal use it's quieter than my last box by quite a margin and as expected, the 3.5" HDD is the loudest thing. So I'm quite happy with that.

The SFX-L 500W PSU seems to sit with the fan off as default for low power conditions, but does occasionally spin up and at this stage is quiet. Will see what happens to the whole system when I get it gaming again.

Now to just get the case fans in order and then I'll be all set. Thanks for all the useful advice on this thread!


----------



## mouwen

Hmm anyone knows if the ML07 case V1.0 has the 80mm PSU vent, or 120mm? Thanks


----------



## wefornes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouwen*
> 
> Hmm anyone knows if the ML07 case V1.0 has the 80mm PSU vent, or 120mm? Thanks


Hello, i think it has an 80mm psu hole.

best regards.


----------



## mouwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wefornes*
> 
> Hello, i think it has an 80mm psu hole.
> 
> best regards.


Thanks a lot
The PSU vent hole is smaller than the 120mm vent hole above, so it should be 80mm


Spoiler: Side Panel Photo






Now I think I'll wait for the V1.1 to be in stock


----------



## jungox

Hello everyone!

Recently discovered this thread and read most of the comments.

I'm debating between getting an RVZ01 with the SFX-L 500W PSU or waiting for the RVZ02. I have a GTX 780 with ACX cooler in my old ATX case.
I wonder if there are enough details already about the RVZ02 to decide whether putting a card like mine will not impact greatly the cooling performance of the case or if I'm better just going with the RVZ01 and putting two good slimline fans in the GPU area.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## mouwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jungox*
> 
> I'm debating between getting an RVZ01 with the SFX-L 500W PSU or waiting for the RVZ02. I have a GTX 780 with ACX cooler in my old ATX case.
> I wonder if there are enough details already about the RVZ02 to decide whether putting a card like mine will not impact greatly the cooling performance of the case or if I'm better just going with the RVZ01 and putting two good slimline fans in the GPU area.


Currently, there's not much information about the RVZ02 details, unlike the FTZ01 which already had a product page

From existing photos, the GPU cooling seems fine. Without RVZ01's dual case fans, it still has lots of holes for air ventilation. The problem might be the noise, as the GPU is directly exposed to the outside


----------



## mouth46

Woo finished my build a couple weeks ago







First ever build but thanks to this thread and the wonders of youtube, didn't face any problems that haven't been faced before!

Also, this is my first ever post on overclock :3 more pics inside de spoiler




Spoiler: MOAR PICS


----------



## locksbury

@mouth46

Nice build!

@all

My build is almost complete, but I'm having issues with the included Silverstone case fans, so I'm going to change them out for some better quality ones. As I'm using a gigabyte z97n-wifi motherboard I have only two fan headers. So my thinking is this:

"CPU_FAN": Y-Split to the (lower) 92mm fan that comes with the NH-L12 cooler and a slim (new) 120mm fan which goes on the CPU opening on the case (possibly a Yate-Loon?).
"SYS_FAN": Y-Split to the 120mm fan that comes from the NH-L12, fitted to the GPU opening (and maybe add another of the same type in the future).

Has anyone used a similar setup? Am I making it worse for myself? I'd like to try and use the headers so that the fan speeds can be controlled by PWM.

Hope to be installing Steam later in the week, then I'll be able to test the system at full power.


----------



## mouth46

Thanks!









Right now I have the two stock fans that came with the case over the GPU opening, and since those fans don't have PWM I just split them to a spare molex adapter from my PSU, which leaves the two mobo fan headers for the CPU and CPU side case fan. I have the case on my table with the GPU opening away from me, so I can just barely hear the fans there (also helps that 970's run really cool). The MSI Gaming 970's fans don't kick in until the GPU hits 60 degrees (which, with the case fans directly over the card, doesn't happen that much. Even with Advanced warfare at max with MSAA X4, the fans spin up for 10 seconds every minute and that keeps them below 60 degrees)

heh just two cents from a noob


----------



## locksbury

Hrmm. Fair points.

I've now rearranged the fans so that the better of the two slim silverstones is above the CPU (may still swap to a yate loon) and the 120mm Noctua is over the GPU.

With the case, fliters and feet on, the system is looking very smart; but of course now the fan noise has gone up a touch. Oh well. I normally have headphones on anyway!









Now to reinstall Steam and run some games to see what temps I get (running GPU up).


----------



## jungox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouwen*
> 
> Currently, there's not much information about the RVZ02 details, unlike the FTZ01 which already had a product page
> 
> From existing photos, the GPU cooling seems fine. Without RVZ01's dual case fans, it still has lots of holes for air ventilation. The problem might be the noise, as the GPU is directly exposed to the outside


The only thing that worries me is that there is no clear way on how the hot air generated by the GPU will get out of the case.



There are no holes at the top, so I wonder if those will exist later or blower-style cards are expected to be used in this case (not likely based on the presented demo with an open air Zotac).


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creed3020*
> 
> The C1 is an excellent choice but may not fit depending on your motherboard. It is a larger mITX cooler and depending on the motherboard socket location you may run into issues. I personally didn't but I could see how someone might.
> 
> To purchase the C1 in Canada I just contacted Cyrorig, http://www.cryorig.com/contact_us.php, and I was able to purchase one directly from them. They sent a PayPal money request and it shipped right away. Excellent customer service and accommodation considering the product isn't available yet in my region.


I also like that you can download an origami version of their cooler so that you can see if it will fit. I wouldn't suggest using the paper version as an actual cooler.


----------



## ReAvenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jungox*
> 
> The only thing that worries me is that there is no clear way on how the hot air generated by the GPU will get out of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no holes at the top, so I wonder if those will exist later or blower-style cards are expected to be used in this case (not likely based on the presented demo with an open air Zotac).


All the units shown, were early production units, it is still unknown what the final form will be


----------



## ruffhi

The question I have about the FTZ01 is ... will the sides come off so the mesh is fully revealed. They did in the RVZ01...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meptex*


... but they don't on the ML07B (I have one and they are rivted on). Also see this pic ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whosemaxwell*
> 
> Only the larger side panels can be removed as in the pic below.


This picture seems to imply that it will ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Runamok81*


----------



## ruffhi

Here is my current thinking on a ML07B build. I am definitely going with air cooled ... but I remain very conflicted with what type. I hope to add some comments on that after reviewing the 3k posts in this thread over the weekend.

This build will be a 100% HTPC build. It will not be used for gaming ... thus the low powered GPU. I may use it for some recorded TV processing via MCEBuddy, etc). The SSD is for the O/S, the HDD is for temporarily holding any recorded TV ... it will be shunted to a NAS. I've have a ML07B with the small, off center PSU grid







so I am tossing back and forth between the PSU shown below and the new 500W semi-fanless version. I am also interested in the FTZ01.
Quote:


> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> 
> *CPU:*Intel Core i5-4590S 3.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($169.99 @ Micro Center)*CPU Cooler:*Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler ($36.99 @ Newegg)*Motherboard:*Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($100.99 @ SuperBiiz)*Memory:*Kingston Fury Black Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($132.99 @ SuperBiiz)*Storage:*Samsung XP941 Series 128GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($132.98 @ Newegg)*Storage:*Western Digital BLACK SERIES 750GB 2.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($57.99 @ SuperBiiz)*Video Card:*Asus Radeon HD 6450 2GB Video Card ($49.99 @ Micro Center)*Case:*Silverstone ML07B HTPC Case (Purchased For $69.99)*Power Supply:*Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ SuperBiiz)*Optical Drive:*Panasonic UJ-265 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($76.00 @ Amazon)*Operating System:*Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($98.98 @ OutletPC)*Case Fan:*Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)*Case Fan:*Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)*Case Fan:*Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 55.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($19.99 @ Amazon)*Other:*StarTech.com Slimline SATA to SATA Adapter ($7.58)*Other:*Tax (ML07B) (Purchased For $5.16)*Total:*$1049.61
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-18 12:59 EST-0500_


----------



## kossiewossie

Yay, I can join the club! Just finished building a theater system with the SST-RVZ01 Raven, Have to say! Absolutely love this case!









Spec:
Maximus VII Impact Z97 | Intel Core i5-4690K @ 4.2ghz | Corsair Vengeance 16gb @ 1800mhz | Asus GeForce GTX 980 Strix | Samsung 850 EVO 256GB x2 Raid 0 | WD Blue 1TB HDD | Silverstone SST-SOB02 Blu-ray Burner | Asus Xonar U7 7.1 | Silverstone Strider SFX 600W | Silverstone SST-RVZ01 Raven Mini-ITX | Corsair Hydro H55 |

Was a tight fit getting the Corsair H55 cooler in, but managed to install it with a Corsair SP120 fan, and I had to remove some of the cooling frame on the Asus GTX 980 Strix to be able to fit it inside the case.

surprisingly everything is running pretty cool and quiet, Ill upload some photos of the inside of the case little later,


----------



## ListenerFan

Well I ended up getting a Cryorig C1 installed into my RVZ-01 finally, I have to say I'm super impressed. I'm seeing 49-54*C while gaming on a i7-4790k @ 4.4Ghz with Hyper Threading enabled and the stock fan running at 50-60% depending on the temperature. It currently idles at 32-34*C with the fan at 30%. So much better than the stock cooler which would be struggling to hold down 70-78*C with the fan at 100% and the processor at the same conditions during heavy gaming loads.Very very glad I went on a limb with this one, might of found my "no compromise" cooling solution.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ListenerFan*
> 
> Well I ended up getting a Cryorig C1 installed into my RVZ-01 finally, I have to say I'm super impressed. I'm seeing 49-54*C while gaming on a i7-4790k @ 4.4Ghz with Hyper Threading enabled and the stock fan running at 50-60% depending on the temperature. It currently idles at 32-34*C with the fan at 30%. So much better than the stock cooler which would be struggling to hold down 70-78*C with the fan at 100% and the processor at the same conditions during heavy gaming loads.Very very glad I went on a limb with this one, might of found my "no compromise" cooling solution.


That is excellent news. I too am looking at a C1 but, from what I can see, it might not fit on my mobo (ASUS H97I). I've included a pic that I lifted from pcpartspicker that shows the C1 overhanging the ASUS Z97I mobo (which has an extremely similar footprint to the H97I).



There has been some previous discussion of the C1 and it was mentioned that some case modification was required. Did you find that a requirement too? Finally, how is the noise level?



Spoiler: Prior C1 Discussion



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWohlwend*
> 
> I have been told the the Cryorig C1 doesn't quite fit in the case without the mounting being modified so that it is slightly off center. This means you get poorer cooling since the heat pipes are no longer going directly over the hottest part of the CPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve-S*
> 
> Hi! I'm new to the RVZ01 thread! I was looking for a small ITX case which could fit full sized GPU cards, and was debating between the RVZ01 and the Ncase M1. But the M1 was really hard to get, and ebay prices are a bit ridiculous. I just finished my build and here are some photos!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: build pictures showing C1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firereign*
> 
> Could I ask what modifications you had to do to get that sink to fit? Did it fit in any other orientation? I'm still trying to find the best heatsink/fan combo for the build that I'm planning, with the Impact VII. My biggest concern with that cooler - even if it fits fine - is that there's not enough room for an intake fan above it but it also leaves a fair gap, so it might be recycling some air instead of pulling it in through the intake? I'll be interested to see temperatures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve-S*
> 
> The XT140 on the heasink is a 13mm fan, and yeah I had to take off the top panel fan to get it to fit. I was originally going to go with a 25.5~26mm fan but the added thickness would not fit under the cases side hinges. With the 13mm XT140, there's a 10mm gap between the intake opening. I only managed to run a bit of valley benchmark to see if my old AMD 7970 was running proper. CPU temps were around 50~60 degrees C on a stock i7 4790k 4000mhz, room temps were around 26 degrees C.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jungox*
> 
> The only thing that worries me is that there is no clear way on how the hot air generated by the GPU will get out of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no holes at the top, so I wonder if those will exist later or blower-style cards are expected to be used in this case (not likely based on the presented demo with an open air Zotac).


The thing that concerns me most is the CPU cooling with i7's. I think 900 series GPUs will be fine.

I really want the RVZ02 to work out and plan on putting in an Broadwell-K i7 & GTX 980 Ti (ASUS Strix).


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Here is my current thinking on a ML07B build. I am definitely going with air cooled ... but I remain very conflicted with what type. I hope to add some comments on that after reviewing the 3k posts in this thread over the weekend.
> 
> 
> *Motherboard:*Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($100.99 @ SuperBiiz)


I've just spent the evening with a piece of cardboard, some scissors and a d/l template for the Cryorig C1. The conclusion ... I don't see how you can use this cooler with this mobo in the ML07B case.

There are four orientation options ...
- pipes towards PCl slot - side sticks into the side of the case by at least 25mm (1 inch)
- pipes towards i/o part of mobo - side hits PSU case
- pipes towards side of case - PCl slot covered
- pipes towards ram slot - this is the closest but protrudes out of the back of the case by about 10 mm (2/5 inch)

I am now going to have to rethink my mobo or the heat sink. Probably the heat sink as I really like this mobo.


----------



## noilly

My Silverstone SFX-L psu is in the mail, only to find that the west coast port strike is delaying the ftz01...


----------



## ruffhi

Hmm - what are my cooler options? Based on the google docs, I filtered for ASUS mobos and got this list of aircoolers ...

- Noctua NH-L12 (2 times)
- Noctua NH-L9i (3 times)
- Prolimatech Samual 17 (with Noctua fan) (once)
- Scythe Big Shuriken 2 (once)
- Zalman VNPS8900 Quiet (once)
- Thermalright AXP-100 Cooler (once) ... info not in doc, picked off Insomnic's signature.

I also found this build on pcparts picker that used the ASUS mobo. He got decent temps under load. There are a couple of other builds using a NH-L9i but their temps under load are markedly higher than the other build quoted earlier.

Based on a couple of posts by Insomnic and the other info, I guess(?) my current cooler selection is ... errr ... the ... ahh ... _Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B_. It is also $20 cheaper than the Thermalright AXP-100 and about the same cost as the Zalman CNPS8900. I think that the Zalman will win any quiet test ... but I'll see how I go with the BIG Shrunken head thingo. I'll also put a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 fan above the cooler. I might even build some form of shroud so that the CPU cooler only gets air from outside.


----------



## mouth46

Quote:


> Hmm - what are my cooler options? Based on the google docs, I filtered for ASUS mobos and got this list of aircoolers ...
> 
> - Noctua NH-L12 (2 times)
> - Noctua NH-L9i (3 times)
> - Prolimatech Samual 17 (with Noctua fan) (once)
> - Scythe Big Shuriken 2 (once)
> - Zalman VNPS8900 Quiet (once)
> - Thermalright AXP-100 Cooler (once) ... info not in doc, picked off Insomnic's signature.


Not sure about your exact mobo, but I'm using the Asus H81i-Plus with the CM GeminII M4. Actually wanted the scythe big shuriken 2, but they don't sell those in Singapore. Another cooler I've seen fit is the Silverstone Nitrogon NT06 Pro. Also possibly the Xigmatek Praeton LD964, since it should be smaller than the GeminII M4


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouth46*
> 
> Not sure about your exact mobo, but I'm using the Asus H81i-Plus with the CM GeminII M4. Actually wanted the scythe big shuriken 2, but they don't sell those in Singapore. Another cooler I've seen fit is the Silverstone Nitrogon NT06 Pro. Also possibly the Xigmatek Praeton LD964, since it should be smaller than the GeminII M4


The mobo I am looking at is ...

*Motherboard:*Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($100.99 @ SuperBiiz)
How quiet is the Gemini?


----------



## mouth46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> The mobo I am looking at is ...
> 
> *Motherboard:*Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($100.99 @ SuperBiiz)


How quiet is the Gemini?[/quote]

Think the GeminII should fit, but don't take my word for it









Pretty quiet, I have the case on my desk, CPU side facing me, just a hand's length from my keyboard, and the noise has never been noticeable. I did a full stress test using Prime95 on the stock cooler, and then again after I had installed the M4, using the same fan curve below:

(

According to the Sound Meter Pro app and my HTC One M7 positioned 12 inches away from the cpu opening in a silent room (A/C and room fan off), on Prime95 the stock cooler went up to 40/41 db and 66 degrees C, while the M4 managed to bring it down to 36/37db and 59 degrees C.

I'm sure if you're willing to let your cpu run a little bit warmer, you can adjust the curve and bring the decibel levels even further down, but even on Prime 95, I can't hear the fan over either: A, the swing fan I have in my room a couple meters away, or B, the aircon, a meter to my left and close to the ceiling, depending on which one I have on. I read in one review for the M4 that the shuriken offers better performance for a few more dollars, but its not available where I live so yeah.


----------



## ruffhi

The other item that should be considered when it comes to noise is the slim fan that you are using.

The Cryorig C1 uses a Cryorig XT140 fan and the fan specs are:

DimensionL140 mm x W140 mm x H13 mmWeight89 gRated Speed700 ~ 1300 RPM ±10 %Noise Level20 ~ 24 dBAAir Flow65 CFMAir Pressure1.49 mmH2O
_________________________________________________________________________________________________

The Big Shuriken 2 uses a Slip Stream 120 ... specs ...

Model Name:Slip Stream 120 Slim PWMModel No.:SY1212SL12H-PFan Dimensions:120x120x12 mmFan Speed:500 (±200 rpm) - 2.000 rpm (±10%) - PWM-controlledNoise Level:9.32 - 33.67 dBAAir Flow:12.13 - 45.47 CFM = 21 - 78 m³/hStatic Pressure:0.11 - 1.35 mmH2O / 1.08 - 13.2 Pa
_________________________________________________________________________________________________

The other slim fan that I know about is the Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 from prolimatech. Its specs are ...

Dimension120 x 120 x 15mmBearingDouble Ball BearingNet Weight91gFan SpeedPWM 400 ~ 1300 RPMNoise Level7~17 dBAAirflow56 CFMConnector4 PIN PWMRated Voltage :12 VRated Current :0.12 Max. AmpInput Power :1.44 WInput Current :0.12 Max. AmpMTBF :100,000 h / 35℃ or 60,000 h / 60℃Static Pressure :0.9 mmH2O
_________________________________________________________________________________________________

Oh, and there is a slim one from Silverstone tek, the FW121

Model No.SST-FW121ColorWhite fan blades, blue frameBearingLong life sleeveConnectors4pin PWMRated Voltage12V DCStart Voltage5V DCRated Current0.02 ~ 0.09ARated Power0.24 ~ 1.08WSpeed800 ~ 2000 rpmAirflow13.1 ~ 32.6CFMStatic Pressure0.31 ~ 1.52mmH2ONoise Level14.7 ~ 24.6dBALife Time40,000 hrDimension120mm (L) x 120mm (W) x 15mm (H)Weight109g


----------



## mouth46

yup, but specs may not reflect real world performance. Mine is quiet so I just leave it that way


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouth46*
> 
> yup, but specs may not reflect real world performance. Mine is quiet so I just leave it that way


Fair enough.

I guess we also have different definitions of quiet. My Corsair 550D desktop beside my desk in my study was sitting at 35dBs late last year when my wife asked me what I wanted for Christmas. A quieter PC!

After swapping from a H60 to a Noctua air cooler, removing a drive cage for better air flow and installing some Noctua 120mm intake fans and a 140mm Phanteks (swapping out the generic fans that came with the build), it dropped to 28 to 29 dB. If I turn the PC off, close the door and sit very still, I can hit 26 to 27 dB. If the forced air house heater turns on, I can't hear my PC at all.


----------



## mouth46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> I guess we also have different definitions of quiet. My Corsair 550D desktop beside my desk in my study was sitting at 35dBs late last year when my wife asked me what I wanted for Christmas. A quieter PC!
> 
> After swapping from a H60 to a Noctua air cooler, removing a drive cage for better air flow and installing some Noctua 120mm intake fans and a 140mm Phanteks (swapping out the generic fans that came with the build), it dropped to 28 to 29 dB. If I turn the PC off, close the door and sit very still, I can hit 26 to 27 dB. If the forced air house heater turns on, I can't hear my PC at all.


maybe it has something to do with the measuring device too, according to the app, even in my bathroom with the door closed (which is virtually silent), the app says noise levels are at 32 dB. So maybe not the most accurate sound meter lol I guess all it shows is the relative performance of the M4 to the stock cooler.

Maybe I should invest in some sort of sound meter.


----------



## rezrez

ruffhi - The Big Shuriken 2 + Prolimatech USV14 is my build. I can confirm that they both fit on ASUS z97i-plus with enough room to not obstruct cable routing.

I want to make sure my case got the best airflow as much as possible so noise is second priority. My theory is that leaving between CPU cooler and case fan mount might cause CPU fan to circulate part of hot air inside the case rather than cold air outside. So either use maximum height cooler like NT06-PRO (82mm) or install low-profile cooler and allow enough space for additional case fan. I end up went with the latter choice thinking that 140mm fan should help provide airflow to the whole board. The Prolimatech fan was a bit louder than bundled Silverstone one so you might need to adjust the fan profile accordingly.

Anyway, like mouth46 said, real world performance is varied. Adjust fan profile to acceptable range, observe temp and leave it that way.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> ruffhi - The Big Shuriken 2 + Prolimatech USV14 is my build. I can confirm that they both fit on ASUS z97i-plus with enough room to not obstruct cable routing.


Thanks for the comment rezrez. I actually referenced your parts picker build in a post above ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I also found this build on pcparts picker that used the ASUS mobo. He got decent temps under load.


Quote:


> Anyway, like mouth46 said, real world performance is varied. Adjust fan profile to acceptable range, observe temp and leave it that way.


Good advice from both of you. I plan to build it, turn it on, test temp, test dB and adjust as required.


----------



## AFewTeammates

Well Hello all







. So I just rebuilt my computer (again... for like the 5th time in the last month) and FINALLY got it just how I want it.... totally silent (when idle or just light tasks like web browsing, etc.).

So, I am rejoining the club!

i5 4690k
GTX 970 Strix
Maximus VII Impact
Noctua NH-L12 (bottom fan only, Prolimatech USV14 attached to case side)
256GB Plextor M6e PCIe SSD
2TB Samsung Spinpoint HDD (taken from the inside of a Seagate USB drive, saved $50 by doing that)
Corsair AX760i
2 included Silverstone fans installed on GPU side.

The goal of this build was silence, and I definitely achieved it. I wanted to do water cooling, have all the parts, but I thought about it and realized a well done air cooled system could be completely silent, no way I could get my water pump to be completely inaudible. In fact, when it comes to total cooling surface area, the NH-L12 is about equal to the slim 120 rad I would have used, and the Strix has awesome temps, and is completely silent up to 67 degrees.

I had to do some case cutting to get that Noctua in. I have the 600w SFX Silverstone, but it just isn't silent. For the first few minutes after startup it is fanless, but then it never turns off again, as long as the system is running. The AX760i doesn't even turn the fan on during full load, so I decided I would make it fit. , it's VERY tight, but very much worth it, the silence is AWESOME.

Picture of the insides


----------



## qdphung

would the Silverstone ST600F-G 600W PSU be enough to power the GTX980? Also planning on getting the 4790k. what would be a good pssu to power em?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qdphung*
> 
> would the Silverstone ST600F-G 600W PSU be enough to power the GTX980? Also planning on getting the 4790k. what would be a good pssu to power em?


More than enough, I'm running a 5930K and SLI 980s off one.


----------



## qdphung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> More than enough, I'm running a 5930K and SLI 980s off one.


wow, nice. thx for the reply


----------



## mouth46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qdphung*
> 
> would the Silverstone ST600F-G 600W PSU be enough to power the GTX980? Also planning on getting the 4790k. what would be a good pssu to power em?


According to plenty of PSU calculator websites, yes. 900 series cards run real cool and efficient. You could probably even manage with the 450W sfx psu, but fan noise would probably be your biggest issue there. Thats why I went with the 600W even though I'm only on an i5 4590 and a 970


----------



## qdphung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouth46*
> 
> According to plenty of PSU calculator websites, yes. 900 series cards run real cool and efficient. You could probably even manage with the 450W sfx psu, but fan noise would probably be your biggest issue there. Thats why I went with the 600W even though I'm only on an i5 4590 and a 970


Thats good to hear, thx. Is this the same one? I couldnt really find the Silverstone ST600F-G.

SILVERSTONE SFX Series SX600-G 600W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256109


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qdphung*
> 
> Thats good to hear, thx. Is this the same one? I couldnt really find the Silverstone ST600F-G.
> 
> SILVERSTONE SFX Series SX600-G 600W
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256109


That's it, they changed the model number scheme from the 450W to the 600W.


----------



## qdphung

I'm planning right now on building this gaming HTPC, here are the parts I picked out right now:

SilverStone Milo Series ML07B
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163256

SILVERSTONE SFX Series SX600-G 600W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256109

ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT LGA 1150 Intel Z87
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132039

ASUS MAXIMUS VII IMPACT LGA 1150 Intel Z97
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132266

Which is better (difference) between the Maximus VI & VII? They're the same price.


----------



## qdphung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> That's it, they changed the model number scheme from the 450W to the 600W.


Awesome, Thx.


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qdphung*
> 
> I'm planning right now on building this gaming HTPC, here are the parts I picked out right now:
> 
> SilverStone Milo Series ML07B
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163256
> 
> SILVERSTONE SFX Series SX600-G 600W
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256109
> 
> ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT LGA 1150 Intel Z87
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132039
> 
> ASUS MAXIMUS VII IMPACT LGA 1150 Intel Z97
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132266
> 
> Which is better (difference) between the Maximus VI & VII? They're the same price.


The difference is the chipset. One is Z87 and one is Z97. I think the only difference there is that the Z97 supports an m2 ssd option, and the board is comparable with both this and next generation intel CPUs. For future proofing, go with the Z97 if they're the same price.

The SX600 PSU, although has a higher output, uses cheaper components than the SG450W, at least it did a few pages of posts ago. They are both modular, there have been a few reports about the 600w being less reliable - may be rumours. There's also the new 500w PSU to consider which have had good reports here.


----------



## qdphung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatty Bo Bo*
> 
> The difference is the chipset. One is Z87 and one is Z97. I think the only difference there is that the Z97 supports an m2 ssd option, and the board is comparable with both this and next generation intel CPUs. For future proofing, go with the Z97 if they're the same price.
> 
> The SX600 PSU, although has a higher output, uses cheaper components than the SG450W, at least it did a few pages of posts ago. They are both modular, there have been a few reports about the 600w being less reliable - may be rumours. There's also the new 500w PSU to consider which have had good reports here.


Actually, its more for hardcore gaming. I jus like the small size of the case. Would it be a bad idea? Should I get another case?


----------



## mouwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> Well Hello all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I just rebuilt my computer (again... for like the 5th time in the last month) and FINALLY got it just how I want it.... totally silent (when idle or just light tasks like web browsing, etc.).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I am rejoining the club!
> 
> i5 4690k
> GTX 970 Strix
> Maximus VII Impact
> Noctua NH-L12 (bottom fan only, Prolimatech USV14 attached to case side)
> 256GB Plextor M6e PCIe SSD
> 2TB Samsung Spinpoint HDD (taken from the inside of a Seagate USB drive, saved $50 by doing that)
> Corsair AX760i
> 2 included Silverstone fans installed on GPU side.
> 
> The goal of this build was silence, and I definitely achieved it. I wanted to do water cooling, have all the parts, but I thought about it and realized a well done air cooled system could be completely silent, no way I could get my water pump to be completely inaudible. In fact, when it comes to total cooling surface area, the NH-L12 is about equal to the slim 120 rad I would have used, and the Strix has awesome temps, and is completely silent up to 67 degrees.
> 
> I had to do some case cutting to get that Noctua in. I have the 600w SFX Silverstone, but it just isn't silent. For the first few minutes after startup it is fanless, but then it never turns off again, as long as the system is running. The AX760i doesn't even turn the fan on during full load, so I decided I would make it fit. , it's VERY tight, but very much worth it, the silence is AWESOME.
> 
> Picture of the insides


How about the CPU & GPU temperatures? Did you overclock?


----------



## mouwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qdphung*
> 
> Actually, its more for hardcore gaming. I jus like the small size of the case. Would it be a bad idea? Should I get another case?


If you want extreme performance, you can buy a larger case, and get even better CPU and dual/triple GPU, and with better cooling


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qdphung*
> 
> Actually, its more for hardcore gaming. I jus like the small size of the case. Would it be a bad idea? Should I get another case?


I have all my components except for the case, I was waiting for the FTZ01 to arrive, but from a German forum I've found out that it's release is for 10/mar/2015 at 119€. Generally, that makes it £119, which is 2x ravens or 3x milos. Either way it's a bit much for a box to put the goods in.

I forgot to mention on my last post that the 450w GOLD has the better components, not the standard edition. Found this out after I've ordered and received my standard one.

I am a console convert, and do not want a tower. That is why I love these cases, they are sooo compact and engineered perfectly. Having a tower is a massive eye-sore, and yes, cooling is easier and building is easier and there's more space, but it's a big ugly tower. Easy isn't the point.

I am building mine for games, nothing else. I have an HTPC for films/TV/storage, and a nas drive for backups. This is an ssd and 500gb hd beast for games.







.

I've got:

Asus z97i+
I5-4670k
Gigabyte 970 3OC
Noctua nh-l12 with an extra nf-f12? Fan
8gb Samsung ram.
The 2 noctuas are going below the gpu
One stock slim fan is going above the nhl12.

Ive done 2 hours of rendering with the noctua to test the cooling, didn't crack 45C. It was in the open, but I'm confident that the nhl12 will handle anything I throw at it, even in a case with a vent above and a slimmer fan.

At the minute, it's all in an old case, waiting for the milo or raven to arrive.


----------



## hobx

This is interesting, Origin have just unveiled a line up of HTPCs:

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/origin-launches-omega-gaming-htpcs,28604.html#apple-repairs-overheating-macbook-pros%2C28603.html?&_suid=142470452901004446410007338093

and that looks suspiciously like a modifiend RVZ01 in the middle to me.....

Just think, we have happily been using our homebuilt machines for a WHOLE year over these poor suckers...









Edit: Nevermind, looks like this has been the case for ages:

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/origin-pc-chronos-raven-titanz,27036.html#origin-pc-chronos-raven-titanz%2C27036.html?&_suid=1424705228244031825434913822525


----------



## Fatty Bo Bo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hobx*
> 
> This is interesting, Origin have just unveiled a line up of HTPCs:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/origin-launches-omega-gaming-htpcs,28604.html#apple-repairs-overheating-macbook-pros%2C28603.html?&_suid=142470452901004446410007338093
> 
> and that looks suspiciously like a modifiend RVZ01 in the middle to me.....
> 
> Just think, we have happily been using our homebuilt machines for a WHOLE year over these poor suckers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, looks like this has been the case for ages:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/origin-pc-chronos-raven-titanz,27036.html#origin-pc-chronos-raven-titanz%2C27036.html?&_suid=1424705228244031825434913822525


They're all silverstone though, aren't they? The 2 shoeboxes are SUGOs, and the 2 larger ones are Grandia?... So it's not origin as in EA origin, it's just an assembly shop?

The first comment on the second link is great.


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatty Bo Bo*
> 
> They're all silverstone though, aren't they? The 2 shoeboxes are SUGOs, and the 2 larger ones are Grandia?... So it's not origin as in EA origin, it's just an assembly shop?


This Origin is a boutique PC builder like Maingear or DigitalStorm. It's run by the guy who founded Alienware.

They're using almost stock cases, but SilverStone has been known to do customized versions of their existing stuff and also completely custom designed cases.


----------



## TimRongers

Hey all! I've been following this thread for quite awhile now (maybe six months or so), and finally finished my own build using the ML07 case. I thought it would be fun to share my build with other fans of this case.

It's been quite awhile since I've built a machine, and I have to say, upgrading from my old E8400 and GTX260 is like turning the volume up to 11!

Here's what I ended up putting in the machine:
Silverstone ML07 with 600W SFX modular PSU
i7-4790K
ASUS Maximus VII Impact
16GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1866
EVGA GTX980 Superclocked
Samsung 840 Evo 500GB SSD
OCZ Agility 3 120GB SSD
WD Blue 1TB HDD

Everything minus the drives are new for this build, so it was a pretty exciting time for me! (less so for my wallet







) The build itself was pretty straight forward, thanks to the excellent Silverstone manual, though I had a hell of a time getting the PSU+HDD combo to line up properly. Also, even though the PSU is fully modular, I ended up using all of the cables, since the Blu-Ray drive uses 4-pin Molex for power. Because of this, and the fact that I threw three drives in the thing, it's pretty crowded.

Pictures of the build can be seen here:


http://imgur.com/VVmaD


After I finished building the thing, I didn't have much time to spend with it until yesterday (about 2 weeks or so). Installed Windows and got distracted by life.

Yesterday, I was finally able to run a couple of tests, and this sucker is screamin' fast! HOWEVER, I think I'm going to have to pull it all apart and re-seat the Noctua cooler. Ambient temps in the room are around 20C, and the case/GPU temps hover around 30C. The CPU is idling around 53C (quite a bit higher for not doing anything), and when I fired up prime95, I managed to get a core all the way to 100C! Scary stuff!! This has to be a poorly seated cooler, right? It was a bit awkward to install on the mobo, since the screws are on the bottom. I used the thermal paste that came with the cooler, thinking that it was probably pretty high quality.

Hopefully this weekend I will have the time to dismantle it...though it's not something I'm terribly excited to do. While the cable management is not great, it is about as clean as I can manage with so MANY cables, and re-doing that doesn't sound too fun.

Anyway, hopefully the pictures are enjoyable! I'm loving the look of this case, and once I get the CPU temps under control, this is going to be an awesome machine!


----------



## ruffhi

Excellent pictures. Thanks for sharing your adventures. I will be shopping for really short sata data cables for my build.


----------



## PikkonMG

RVZ02 should be out sometime this year, think around second quarter. I'll probably switch from my RVZ01 to it once it does come out.
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/silverstone-raven-rvz02-closer-look,28376.html

Also for those who have gotten a GTX 970 for your RVZ01 build like myself, if you got it from Amazon you might be able to get a partial refund.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2887142/amazon-newegg-apparently-offering-refunds-due-to-nvidia-gtx-970-memory-issue.html

http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/Amazon-Newegg-and-others-offering-partial-refunds-GTX-970-purchases

Did a video showing transcript where I was able to get 20% refund.


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimRongers*
> 
> Also, even though the PSU is fully modular, I ended up using all of the cables, since the Blu-Ray drive uses 4-pin Molex for power. Because of this, and the fact that I threw three drives in the thing, it's pretty crowded.


I'd would suggest you use Slimline SATA adapter to get rid of that extra molex cable. (Link below)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009JXKQ9O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I believe I saw AFewTeammates use the same configuration as mine. Since this case only allow maximum of 3 drives anyway so you should have one extra SATA data and power cable left to use with this cable.


----------



## ListenerFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> That is excellent news. I too am looking at a C1 but, from what I can see, it might not fit on my mobo (ASUS H97I). I've included a pic that I lifted from pcpartspicker that shows the C1 overhanging the ASUS Z97I mobo (which has an extremely similar footprint to the H97I).
> 
> 
> 
> There has been some previous discussion of the C1 and it was mentioned that some case modification was required. Did you find that a requirement too? Finally, how is the noise level?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimRongers*
> 
> Hey all! I've been following this thread for quite awhile now (maybe six months or so), and finally finished my own build using the ML07 case. I thought it would be fun to share my build with other fans of this case.
> 
> It's been quite awhile since I've built a machine, and I have to say, upgrading from my old E8400 and GTX260 is like turning the volume up to 11!
> 
> Here's what I ended up putting in the machine:
> Silverstone ML07 with 600W SFX modular PSU
> i7-4790K
> ASUS Maximus VII Impact
> 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1866
> EVGA GTX980 Superclocked
> Samsung 840 Evo 500GB SSD
> OCZ Agility 3 120GB SSD
> WD Blue 1TB HDD
> 
> Everything minus the drives are new for this build, so it was a pretty exciting time for me! (less so for my wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) The build itself was pretty straight forward, thanks to the excellent Silverstone manual, though I had a hell of a time getting the PSU+HDD combo to line up properly. Also, even though the PSU is fully modular, I ended up using all of the cables, since the Blu-Ray drive uses 4-pin Molex for power. Because of this, and the fact that I threw three drives in the thing, it's pretty crowded.
> 
> Pictures of the build can be seen here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/VVmaD
> 
> 
> After I finished building the thing, I didn't have much time to spend with it until yesterday (about 2 weeks or so). Installed Windows and got distracted by life.
> 
> Yesterday, I was finally able to run a couple of tests, and this sucker is screamin' fast! HOWEVER, I think I'm going to have to pull it all apart and re-seat the Noctua cooler. Ambient temps in the room are around 20C, and the case/GPU temps hover around 30C. The CPU is idling around 53C (quite a bit higher for not doing anything), and when I fired up prime95, I managed to get a core all the way to 100C! Scary stuff!! This has to be a poorly seated cooler, right? It was a bit awkward to install on the mobo, since the screws are on the bottom. I used the thermal paste that came with the cooler, thinking that it was probably pretty high quality.
> 
> Hopefully this weekend I will have the time to dismantle it...though it's not something I'm terribly excited to do. While the cable management is not great, it is about as clean as I can manage with so MANY cables, and re-doing that doesn't sound too fun.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully the pictures are enjoyable! I'm loving the look of this case, and once I get the CPU temps under control, this is going to be an awesome machine!


Honestly that's a whole lot of CPU to be cooling with that specific Noctua cooler. The stock cooler actually idles for me at 39-41*C with it at 4.4Ghz in my case. It could be a bad seat on the cooler, but you really need something like a cryorig c1 (I know it has compatibility issues sometimes), or the noctua nh-l12 if you want to really be able to get everything out of that 4790k. Also don't run prime 95 on haswell CPUs, it doesn't load them realistically.


----------



## tyuo9980

Really waiting for the RVZ02 right now, but it leaves almost no clearance for any decent cpu heatsink.

Any recommendations?


----------



## AFewTeammates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyuo9980*
> 
> Really waiting for the RVZ02 right now, but it leaves almost no clearance for any decent cpu heatsink.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Personally I'm very curious about the ID cooling IS-VC45 if I decide to move mine to the RVZ02, though hopefully by then they will have solved the QC issue with the base (reportedly is not flat). It's a vapor chamber cooler, only 45mm tall (including the fan), and it's rated for a TDP of 130.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> Personally I'm very curious about the ID cooling IS-VC45 if I decide to move mine to the RVZ02, though hopefully by then they will have solved the QC issue with the base (reportedly is not flat). It's a vapor chamber cooler, only 45mm tall (including the fan), and it's rated for a TDP of 130.


They're reportedly working on an improved copper version. Although the RVZ02 will work fine with coolers like the SilverStone AR06 and Thermolab LP53. Can't wait to get my hands on that RVZ02!


----------



## TimRongers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> I'd would suggest you use Slimline SATA adapter to get rid of that extra molex cable. (Link below)
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009JXKQ9O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I believe I saw AFewTeammates use the same configuration as mine. Since this case only allow maximum of 3 drives anyway so you should have one extra SATA data and power cable left to use with this cable.


Thanks for that link! I bought this Silverstone adapter: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A45JATI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1, but I think I may swap it to get rid of that pesky molex. Some short SATA cables may be in order as well, while the thing is coming apart.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ListenerFan*
> 
> Honestly that's a whole lot of CPU to be cooling with that specific Noctua cooler. The stock cooler actually idles for me at 39-41*C with it at 4.4Ghz in my case. It could be a bad seat on the cooler, but you really need something like a cryorig c1 (I know it has compatibility issues sometimes), or the noctua nh-l12 if you want to really be able to get everything out of that 4790k. Also don't run prime 95 on haswell CPUs, it doesn't load them realistically.


Yeah, I think the Noctua may just not be up to the task. I re-seated it today, and idle temps are still in the 50C range. That Cryorig cooler is absolutely massive! I think it will fit, especially given the pics from earlier in the thread. I'm going to try out the oragami mock-up and see how it all looks, then probably swap the Noctua out.

What would you recommend as an alternative to prime95?


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimRongers*
> 
> Here's what I ended up putting in the machine:
> Silverstone ML07 with 600W SFX modular PSU
> i7-4790K
> *ASUS Maximus VII Impact* (Ruff: Emphasis added)
> 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1866
> EVGA GTX980 Superclocked
> Samsung 840 Evo 500GB SSD
> OCZ Agility 3 120GB SSD
> WD Blue 1TB HDD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimRongers*
> 
> That Cryorig cooler is absolutely massive! I think it will fit, especially given the pics from earlier in the thread. I'm going to try out the oragami mock-up and see how it all looks, then probably swap the Noctua out.


Based on your mobo (ASUS Maximus VII Impact), I think you may be out of luck re the Cryorig C1. I have the origami version and I could not get it to fit on my planned mobo (Asus H97I-PLUS). That said, I was working from a printout of the mobo so your mileage may vary.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I've just spent the evening with a piece of cardboard, some scissors and a d/l template for the Cryorig C1. The conclusion ... I don't see how you can use this cooler with this mobo in the ML07B case.
> 
> There are four orientation options ...
> - pipes towards PCl slot - side sticks into the side of the case by at least 25mm (1 inch)
> - pipes towards i/o part of mobo - side hits PSU case
> - pipes towards side of case - PCl slot covered
> - pipes towards ram slot - this is the closest but protrudes out of the back of the case by about 10 mm (2/5 inch)
> 
> I am now going to have to rethink my mobo or the heat sink. Probably the heat sink as I really like this mobo.


Please let me know if you can get the C1 in.


----------



## lexiboo

Hey guys I have a big problem. For the life of me I could not get my new build to post.























Well here is the problem:


One of the wires for the power switch is not connected to the front panel. Is this something I can fix myself, or will I need to RMA this?


----------



## Aibohphobia

You could plug the reset switch to the power header and use that instead.

Or you may be able to replace the power switch with the switch for the reset button. There's usually two plastic clips holding them in.


----------



## themeyousee

My bmo build with the ml07 gtx 970, i7-4790k, asrock z97 mb, and modded fsp 450w psu... the screen is custom made 2048x1536 res... I still need to run the wiring internally to mount the screen, make his buttons, build speakers into arms, etc but hes mostly done and functioning, only have a stock cooler right now because I took a gamble on an antec 650 aio and it didnt work might make a custom one at some ppint but his load temps are at 50(dragon age inquisition all ultra) so no biggy, he is overclock capable but haven't really tested it out yet might a little bit but since games are running perfectly no need to push my little buddy.

Hmmm tried adding pics but it doesn't show them in preview... im hoping they will just add but if not pfffhhh

Since that didnt work ill try this:

http://s12.postimg.org/g207i34wd/20150210_193712.jpg

http://s27.postimg.org/44ffexos3/20150212_135549.jpg


----------



## AFewTeammates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexiboo*
> 
> Hey guys I have a big problem. For the life of me I could not get my new build to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well here is the problem:
> 
> 
> One of the wires for the power switch is not connected to the front panel. Is this something I can fix myself, or will I need to RMA this?


I don't see why you couldn't just solder it back to the switch (though if you can get them to RMA it for that, might be smarter to do that).


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themeyousee*
> 
> My bmo build with the ml07 gtx 970, i7-4790k, asrock z97 mb, and modded fsp 450w psu... the screen is custom made 2048x1536 res... I still need to run the wiring internally to mount the screen, make his buttons, build speakers into arms, etc but hes mostly done and functioning, only have a stock cooler right now because I took a gamble on an antec 650 aio and it didnt work might make a custom one at some ppint but his load temps are at 50(dragon age inquisition all ultra) so no biggy, he is overclock capable but haven't really tested it out yet might a little bit but since games are running perfectly no need to push my little buddy.
> 
> Hmmm tried adding pics but it doesn't show them in preview... im hoping they will just add but if not pfffhhh
> 
> Since that didnt work ill try this:
> 
> http://s12.postimg.org/g207i34wd/20150210_193712.jpg
> 
> http://s27.postimg.org/44ffexos3/20150212_135549.jpg


Errr ... interesting color scheme. BTW - you sleeved the USB code but not the power, reset, LED cords?


----------



## themeyousee

I wanted bmo to look like he had guts inside, the usb ones arent sleeved, just the psu ones I ran out after that and it doesn't really matter for the tiny ones since they are cute colors anyways


----------



## lexiboo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> I don't see why you couldn't just solder it back to the switch (though if you can get them to RMA it for that, might be smarter to do that).


Yikes I have no experience soldering, so I think I will go the RMA route.

Makes me so sad, I love the case!


----------



## Mike7

hi guys, i think i'm going to build (with some help) my first pc inside the ml07, and i'm a little bit worried because i'm not sure if all the components i've chosen are compatible with this case
so here's the list
asrock H97M-ITX/ac
intel xeon e3 1231v3 with stock intel cooler
kingston hyperx fury ddr3 8gb
asus gtx970 directu mini, i've heard something about the power connector of the mini itx version from gigabyte but i don't know anything about the asus one
silverstone 450 sfx power supply, the one without modular cables
kingston 120gb ssd
1tb 3,5 western digital blue


----------



## anotherdude

Will the SX500-LG fit in the RVZ01? or do SFX-L power supplies not fit? and if so does it cause any complications having it in there?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotherdude*
> 
> Will the SX500-LG fit in the RVZ01? or do SFX-L power supplies not fit? and if so does it cause any complications having it in there?


There are newer revisions of the case that have the proper vent cutout for the SX500-LG. It'll fit in the older revisions, it's just the vent hole doesn't line up very well.


----------



## anotherdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> There are newer revisions of the case that have the proper vent cutout for the SX500-LG. It'll fit in the older revisions, it's just the vent hole doesn't line up very well.


different revisions of the RVZ01, or you mean a different model like the FTZ01?


----------



## Aibohphobia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotherdude*
> 
> different revisions of the RVZ01, or you mean a different model like the FTZ01?


Newer revisions, v1.3 to be exact. You probably want to check with the retailer you purchase from because they may still have old stock on the shelf.


----------



## anotherdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> Newer revisions, v1.3 to be exact. You probably want to check with the retailer you purchase from because they may still have old stock on the shelf.


Good to know, thanks for the info.


----------



## danielet100

Hi People!

I am Dani, from Spain and actually living in Brazil, I built my rig inside the silverstone raven rvz01 when I was in Spain because I wanted to bring it here to Brazil, and there was no way to do it with a big ATX case, and why not, because I also like a lot the size of the case, and the console style.
Recently I upgraded the cpu cooler from arctic 12 to Corsair H55 water cooler, because my temps were too high, like 90º in full load after 10 minutes of test...Now, if I take out the wood that's above the Pc, the temps don't get higher than 62 degrees in full load 30 min (OCCT program), and if I leave the wood, the temps get 5-7 more degrees, aprox 70º C (full load 30 min OCCT). So in games the temps I suppose are not higher than 50-60 ºC, that's great, isn't it?

The components of my rig are the next ones:
Case: Silverstone Raven RVZ01
PSU: Silverstone SFX 450w Plus Bronze
Mobo: Asrock B85M-ITX
CPU: Intel Core i5 4570 @ 3,2 Ghz
CPU cooler: COrsair H55
GPU: Geforce gtx 660 ti Gigabyte
Ram: Kingston HyperX Fury Red DDR3 1333MHz 8GB 2x4GB CL9
HDD 1:: Kingston 128 GB SSD (SO and Steam)
HDD 2:: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB SATA3






























I have to say that I tried to build the H55 with a thiner fan (15 mm cooler master xtraflo fan), because everything is so tight inside the case, but I had worse temperatures than the air cooler I had before, so I tried to build it with the Corsair SP120 fan which comes with the H55, and after a headache to fit everything inside the box, I got it. So people, don't be scared about building the H55, you could also be able to overclock your CPU (in my case impossible because I don't have a K processor and Z mobo...)

You can ask to me every doubt you have!!Specially with the water cooler!


----------



## wefornes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielet100*
> 
> Hi People!
> 
> I am Dani, from Spain and actually living in Brazil, I built my rig inside the silverstone raven rvz01 when I was in Spain because I wanted to bring it here to Brazil, and there was no way to do it with a big ATX case, and why not, because I also like a lot the size of the case, and the console style.
> Recently I upgraded the cpu cooler from arctic 12 to Corsair H55 water cooler, because my temps were too high, like 90º in full load after 10 minutes of test...Now, if I take out the wood that's above the Pc, the temps don't get higher than 62 degrees in full load 30 min (OCCT program), and if I leave the wood, the temps get 5-7 more degrees, aprox 70º C (full load 30 min OCCT). So in games the temps I suppose are not higher than 50-60 ºC, that's great, isn't it?
> 
> The components of my rig are the next ones:
> Case: Silverstone Raven RVZ01
> PSU: Silverstone SFX 450w Plus Bronze
> Mobo: Asrock B85M-ITX
> CPU: Intel Core i5 4570 @ 3,2 Ghz
> CPU cooler: COrsair H55
> GPU: Geforce gtx 660 ti Gigabyte
> Ram: Kingston HyperX Fury Red DDR3 1333MHz 8GB 2x4GB CL9
> HDD 1:: Kingston 128 GB SSD (SO and Steam)
> HDD 2:: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB SATA3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I tried to build the H55 with a thiner fan (15 mm cooler master xtraflo fan), because everything is so tight inside the case, but I had worse temperatures than the air cooler I had before, so I tried to build it with the Corsair SP120 fan which comes with the H55, and after a headache to fit everything inside the box, I got it. So people, don't be scared about building the H55, you could also be able to overclock your CPU (in my case impossible because I don't have a K processor and Z mobo...)
> 
> You can ask to me every doubt you have!!Specially with the water cooler!


Hi Dani, welcome to the forum, In the next few days i will be going on holidays and i will re build my rig, i actually bought a rvz01 + tt axp100 + ty 141 fan and a sx600-g (only becaue it brings the flat cables i suppose that with de 450 80 plus gold it would be enogh for my system gtx 980+i54690k). i also have an antec 620 so i will compare the temps with the axp100 and the antec 620 and i will use the most quiet solution.

I am from argentina and i also speak spanish as well.

best regards


----------



## AFewTeammates

Success! I installed the Raijintek Morpheus Core on my "reference" EVGA GTX 970. It took a bit of work, and slight flexing of the PCB. The heat pipes push against the coils, and the included VRM heatsink is not made for this layout, so I had to dremel down the VRM heatsink that came with the card to fit under the heat pipes. The temps are fantastic, using 2 NF-F12 fans. Now my system is literally inaudible under full load... except for the %7$*%(^ coil whine







. Oh well, nothing I can do about that. Luckily coil whine is a sound that completely disappears when putting on headphones, so I suppose that's all I can do for now.


----------



## Cherryblue

Hi guys,

I'm new here, help newbie :').

Well last year I was searching for the perfect mini case, and found this rvz01; I spent a lot of time on the web and finally decided to buy one.

Today I'm writing to you to know if you also have these out-of-the-box noisy fans. They are beautiful, I was happy to have them with my case, but they are just doing so much noise..

And truth is I can't succeed in controlling their speed. Through bios it always generates a lot of noise, and I tried speedfan on windows but no luck; can see my speed but not control it.

Is there any solution with those? Or were you forced to buy new silent ones?

Thanks in advance guys







.

Btw, my current build if some are interested : (aimed at casual gaming in the lowest size and price)

- rvz01 (obviously) 90€
- ZM450-FX (certified 80+ silver) 50€
- G.Skill Ares (2 x 4 Go) 2400 MHz CL11 75€
- FM2 X4 740 3,2ghz 65€
- Asus FM2A88X-ITX+ 110€ (nowhere near cheap, but not much choice at the time, and got everything out of the box)
- Sapphire HD7870 Dual X 100€
- Samsung Evo 840 Evo 500go 150€ (so far no problem with it *crossing fingers*)

(yes, I usually buy custom cooler, but here i'm still using the original one. This decision was for the price and at first I didn't wanted to overclock immediately. Btw, the original fan is way more silent than Silverstone's ones...)

Total cost : 640€, playing DA Inquisition, Skyrim Heavily modded and Lol just fine at very high







.

When building it I had a lot of time, so I waited for a few good prices for each component (except for the motherboard whose price would never go down..)


----------



## Sader0

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> Well Hello all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So I just rebuilt my computer (again... for like the 5th time in the last month) and FINALLY got it just how I want it.... totally silent (when idle or just light tasks like web browsing, etc.).
> 
> So, I am rejoining the club!
> 
> i5 4690k
> GTX 970 Strix
> Maximus VII Impact
> Noctua NH-L12 (bottom fan only, Prolimatech USV14 attached to case side)
> 256GB Plextor M6e PCIe SSD
> 2TB Samsung Spinpoint HDD (taken from the inside of a Seagate USB drive, saved $50 by doing that)
> Corsair AX760i
> 2 included Silverstone fans installed on GPU side.
> 
> The goal of this build was silence, and I definitely achieved it. I wanted to do water cooling, have all the parts, but I thought about it and realized a well done air cooled system could be completely silent, no way I could get my water pump to be completely inaudible. In fact, when it comes to total cooling surface area, the NH-L12 is about equal to the slim 120 rad I would have used, and the Strix has awesome temps, and is completely silent up to 67 degrees.
> 
> I had to do some case cutting to get that Noctua in. I have the 600w SFX Silverstone, but it just isn't silent. For the first few minutes after startup it is fanless, but then it never turns off again, as long as the system is running. The AX760i doesn't even turn the fan on during full load, so I decided I would make it fit. , it's VERY tight, but very much worth it, the silence is AWESOME.
> 
> Picture of the insides






What are Strix VRM temperatures ? I have tested 970 Strix both in RVZ01BS(small) and in Define R5(spacious) and found VRM temps to be dis-satisfactory for my liking(85-95)
As for PSU: still after Silverstone SFX500-L is out there is no perfect SFX PSU out there yet in terms of quietness & power combined.


----------



## Sader0

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryblue*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new here, help newbie :').
> 
> Well last year I was searching for the perfect mini case, and found this rvz01; I spent a lot of time on the web and finally decided to buy one.
> 
> Today I'm writing to you to know if you also have these out-of-the-box noisy fans. They are beautiful, I was happy to have them with my case, but they are just doing so much noise..
> 
> And truth is I can't succeed in controlling their speed. Through bios it always generates a lot of noise, and I tried speedfan on windows but no luck; can see my speed but not control it.
> 
> Is there any solution with those? Or were you forced to buy new silent ones?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Btw, my current build if some are interested : (aimed at casual gaming in the lowest size and price)
> 
> - rvz01 (obviously) 90€
> - ZM450-FX (certified 80+ silver) 50€
> - G.Skill Ares (2 x 4 Go) 2400 MHz CL11 75€
> - FM2 X4 740 3,2ghz 65€
> - Asus FM2A88X-ITX+ 110€ (nowhere near cheap, but not much choice at the time, and got everything out of the box)
> - Sapphire HD7870 Dual X 100€
> - Samsung Evo 840 Evo 500go 150€ (so far no problem with it *crossing fingers*)
> 
> (yes, I usually buy custom cooler, but here i'm still using the original one. This decision was for the price and at first I didn't wanted to overclock immediately. Btw, the original fan is way more silent than Silverstone's ones...)
> 
> Total cost : 640€, playing DA Inquisition, Skyrim Heavily modded and Lol just fine at very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> When building it I had a lot of time, so I waited for a few good prices for each component (except for the motherboard whose price would never go down..)






If MB is Asrock FM2A88X-ITX+, not Asus(like you mentioned), then it's unable to control 3-pin Fans, only 4-pin can be controlled via PWM. DC control is not possible on this motherboard.
Aftermarket cooler I can suggest Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B. whose backplate has foam material to prevent damage of MB components located on the backside near CPU socket.
Sock Silverstone Fans are pretty crappy, so for GPU I would recommend:
- 120*25mm - Scythe Slip Stream PWM, Noiseblocker E-Loop PWM etc (also non PWM versions are available)
- 120*15mm - Scythe Slip Stream Slim (PWM & not PWM variants)

for CPU Intake - lots will depend CPU cooler height, but any of those above can be chosen.

Just note: MB cant control 3-pin Fans, only 4-pin PWM ones.

P.S. Can you post a picture of the PSU fan not-aligning the Case PSU ventilation area ? Does it cause any issues ?


----------



## iaFx

Hi, ftz01 is available in australia

http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/390593/CASINGS_ITX_CASES/SilverStone/SST-FTZ01B.asp
https://www.braeworks.com.au/product_info.php/products_id/38475/Black+Fortress+Series+FTZ01+SFF+Chassis+(USB3).html
http://8lien.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=33244


----------



## noilly

I emailed Silverstone and they said the ftz01 will be available in the US in April


----------



## Aonex

Sucks about the delay... wonder if it has something to do with all the shipping congestion on the west coast.


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> 
> If MB is Asrock FM2A88X-ITX+, not Asus(like you mentioned), then it's unable to control 3-pin Fans, only 4-pin can be controlled via PWM. DC control is not possible on this motherboard.
> Aftermarket cooler I can suggest Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B. whose backplate has foam material to prevent damage of MB components located on the backside near CPU socket.
> Sock Silverstone Fans are pretty crappy, so for GPU I would recommend:
> - 120*25mm - Scythe Slip Stream PWM, Noiseblocker E-Loop PWM etc (also non PWM versions are available)
> - 120*15mm - Scythe Slip Stream Slim (PWM & not PWM variants)
> 
> for CPU Intake - lots will depend CPU cooler height, but any of those above can be chosen.
> 
> Just note: MB cant control 3-pin Fans, only 4-pin PWM ones.
> 
> P.S. Can you post a picture of the PSU fan not-aligning the Case PSU ventilation area ? Does it cause any issues ?


Thanks, But i did not find any Scythe Slip Stream Slim with 15mm all these are 12mm and which rpm version do you recommend? i wanted to ask one more thing my ram is hyperx furry will this ram fit properly under Scythe Big shuriken 2 Rev B.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> Success! I installed the Raijintek Morpheus Core on my "reference" EVGA GTX 970. It took a bit of work, and slight flexing of the PCB. The heat pipes push against the coils, and the included VRM heatsink is not made for this layout, so I had to dremel down the VRM heatsink that came with the card to fit under the heat pipes. The temps are fantastic, using 2 NF-F12 fans. Now my system is literally inaudible under full load... except for the %7$*%(^ coil whine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh well, nothing I can do about that. Luckily coil whine is a sound that completely disappears when putting on headphones, so I suppose that's all I can do for now.


Pics or didn't happen








Coil Whine can be eliminated by applying non conducted epoxy to/around the VRMs & capacitors. Whole Geforce 9XX series is a huge screw up on that coil whine. Personally returned one GTX970 and kept the second Asus Strix with exactly the same coil whine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy99*
> 
> Thanks, But i did not find any Scythe Slip Stream Slim with 15mm all these are 12mm and which rpm version do you recommend? i wanted to ask one more thing my ram is hyperx furry will this ram fit properly under Scythe Big shuriken 2 Rev B.


Here is product link for Slim non-pwm fans with 4 versions(depend on RPM) it is indeed 12 mm thick. http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120-mm-slim.html
If you have Asus(not Asrock!) board with 4-pin pwm, you can use DC fan control method to adjust the RPM on these(working on my Z97I-Plus).
Otherwise just purchase Glide Stream or Slip Stream PWM versions. I have Glide Stream in Scythe Kotetsu and it is a superb 120*25 mm PWM fan ! Able to work from 300 rpm up to 1300 - just awesome !

RAM - pls use standard or low proffile RAM modules. Others will not fit properly. I use standard Samsung DDR3 2*4 Gb Modules(1333 - can overclock to 2133 which out any issues)

Good Luck !


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Here is product link for Slim non-pwm fans with 4 versions(depend on RPM) it is indeed 12 mm thick. http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120-mm-slim.html
> If you have Asus(not Asrock!) board with 4-pin pwm, you can use DC fan control method to adjust the RPM on these(working on my Z97I-Plus).
> Otherwise just purchase Glide Stream or Slip Stream PWM versions. I have Glide Stream in Scythe Kotetsu and it is a superb 120*25 mm PWM fan ! Able to work from 300 rpm up to 1300 - just awesome !
> 
> RAM - pls use standard or low proffile RAM modules. Others will not fit properly. I use standard Samsung DDR3 2*4 Gb Modules(1333 - can overclock to 2133 which out any issues)
> 
> Good Luck !


Thanks for the info, i actually have all my parts except the case -_- im waiting for my friend to bring it to me from the uk. I already have the hyperX fury ram [noway to exchange it back now







]

i was thinking about scythe big shuriken 2 because thats the only one available here at a local store much easier for me. as of for the case fan i think the most cheapest avail for me is the scythe Slim and since my motherboard (gigabyte z97n) has only 2 fan headers( system,cpu) i think i have to use a splitter and use non-pwm case fan . I'm still wondering if i need this cpu cooler or stock intel will do. i live in delhi and the weather gets upto 48c during start of summer aka march mid. liquid cooling is to expensive for me.

Thank you for all your input.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy99*
> 
> Thanks for the info, i actually have all my parts except the case -_- im waiting for my friend to bring it to me from the uk. I already have the hyperX fury ram [noway to exchange it back now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> i was thinking about scythe big shuriken 2 because thats the only one available here at a local store much easier for me. as of for the case fan i think the most cheapest avail for me is the scythe Slim and since my motherboard (gigabyte z97n) has only 2 fan headers( system,cpu) i think i have to use a splitter and use non-pwm case fan . I'm still wondering if i need this cpu cooler or stock intel will do. i live in delhi and the weather gets upto 48c during start of summer aka march mid. liquid cooling is to expensive for me.
> 
> Thank you for all your input.


http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-SCBSK-2100-Shuriken-Cooler-Socket/product-reviews/B0069CQ7BE/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R38A71FSN8D45V

this post in the CPU Cooler review states that Fury is compatible with Big Shuriken 2 Rev b. - so you are covered. I also can tell that there is a bit of clearance over standard height RAM module so this might be true. However - pls check also to ensure CPU not covering the PCI-E Slot - for some motherboards this can be true - if CPU socket is shifted closer to the PCI-E slot


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Scythe-SCBSK-2100-Shuriken-Cooler-Socket/product-reviews/B0069CQ7BE/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R38A71FSN8D45V
> 
> this post in the CPU Cooler review states that Fury is compatible with Big Shuriken 2 Rev b. - so you are covered. I also can tell that there is a bit of clearance over standard height RAM module so this might be true. However - pls check also to ensure CPU not covering the PCI-E Slot - for some motherboards this can be true - if CPU socket is shifted closer to the PCI-E slot


Wow thanks this is exactly what i needed. And about the CPU socket placement well according to http://www.anandtech.com/show/8276/z97-miniitx-review-at-140-asrock-z97e-itx-msi-z97i-ac-and-gigabyte-z97n-wifi Anadtech mini itx board review, it states that this motherboard has a good component placement score aswell as it can work with big cpu coolers only problem is the ram height. Well as of the ram and cooler compatibility it fits i guess.

Cant wait to get this build up and running.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy99*
> 
> Wow thanks this is exactly what i needed. And about the CPU socket placement well according to http://www.anandtech.com/show/8276/z97-miniitx-review-at-140-asrock-z97e-itx-msi-z97i-ac-and-gigabyte-z97n-wifi Anadtech mini itx board review, it states that this motherboard has a good component placement score aswell as it can work with big cpu coolers only problem is the ram height. Well as of the ram and cooler compatibility it fits i guess.
> 
> Cant wait to get this build up and running.


Another ghetto way is to cut 12*12 cm square and place it over center of the CPU socket. Just might give an idea what it will be covering...


----------



## AFewTeammates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Pics or didn't happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coil Whine can be eliminated by applying non conducted epoxy to/around the VRMs & capacitors. Whole Geforce 9XX series is a huge screw up on that coil whine. Personally returned one GTX970 and kept the second Asus Strix with exactly the same coil whine


Well, as it is right now it's kinda... hard to see, what with it being closed up inside a case. Having said that, I will be receiving my RMA replacement 970 in a few days, so I will take some pics of the re-installation to post.

I'm thinking MSI must have done something to reduce the coil whine since the beginning, because 1. I read elsewhere that they made a statement basically saying so. 2. The RMA process was REALLY easy. They gave me a few troubleshooting tips, I advised I had already tried that, and they setup and approved an Advanced RMA without any pushback. I don't even have an Advanced RMA plan... Perhaps they noticed the specific GPU I have is from the first batches and kinda said "yup, he probably does have really bad coil whine with that one."
I just figure it can't be much worse. Because seriously, mine is really bad. I can hear it whine while even just browsing the internet on any sites with a bit of html5 or flash, like Best Buy or the NCase M1 site, that has scrolling images. Heck I can even hear very slight coil whine when scrolling through this thread!


----------



## rezrez

Another steam machine using FTZ01 case. (or is it ML07?)

maingear-drift-steam-machine

With baseline price tag at $849, I wonder how much max-out like i7-4790K, GTX 980, 16GB RAM, 2x1TB SSD and 6TB HDD will be.


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sader0 answer
> 
> 
> 
> If MB is Asrock FM2A88X-ITX+, not Asus(like you mentioned), then it's unable to control 3-pin Fans, only 4-pin can be controlled via PWM. DC control is not possible on this motherboard.
> Aftermarket cooler I can suggest Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B. whose backplate has foam material to prevent damage of MB components located on the backside near CPU socket.
> Sock Silverstone Fans are pretty crappy, so for GPU I would recommend:
> - 120*25mm - Scythe Slip Stream PWM, Noiseblocker E-Loop PWM etc (also non PWM versions are available)
> - 120*15mm - Scythe Slip Stream Slim (PWM & not PWM variants)
> 
> for CPU Intake - lots will depend CPU cooler height, but any of those above can be chosen.
> 
> Just note: MB cant control 3-pin Fans, only 4-pin PWM ones.
> 
> P.S. Can you post a picture of the PSU fan not-aligning the Case PSU ventilation area ? Does it cause any issues ?


Hey there,

My bad yes, it's ASRock and not Asus; sorry for the confusion.
Thanks for these pieces of advice; I'll study that and choose what's best for me.

I didn't know for the 3-4pins and mb pwm, thanks for that too







.

As a reward, here is the picture of the psu showing through the case ventilation area; no it doesn't cause any issues, and btw, it makes no sound







. This PSU was really a good compromise in price and power. Only problem is that it's not modular, and it's a challenging game to keep it all together in this small space. But not impossible since I did it







.


----------



## hobx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> Another steam machine using FTZ01 case. (or is it ML07?)
> 
> maingear-drift-steam-machine
> 
> With baseline price tag at $849, I wonder how much max-out like i7-4790K, GTX 980, 16GB RAM, 2x1TB SSD and 6TB HDD will be.


And another two! http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/03/steam-controller-steamvr-steam-machines-valves-hardware-push-in-photos/

I'm starting to feel quite smug!


----------



## PROBOUND

I'm plannin on building an RVZ01 rig this week and want to confirm if the ASUS Strix GTX 960 Fits in this case? I heard that there may be height issues however when looking at the dimensions its listed as 1.6" in Height vs. other slimmer looking cards like the Gigabyte G1 version which comes in at 1.7".

Has anyone with an RVZ01 successully installed a GTX 960/970/980 Strix ?


----------



## wefornes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBOUND*
> 
> I'm plannin on building an RVZ01 rig this week and want to confirm if the ASUS Strix GTX 960 Fits in this case? I heard that there may be height issues however when looking at the dimensions its listed as 1.6" in Height vs. other slimmer looking cards like the Gigabyte G1 version which comes in at 1.7".
> 
> Has anyone with an RVZ01 successully installed a GTX 960/970/980 Strix ?


HEllo, the user "happyagnostic" posted that he has a gtx 970 strix and works okey. so the 960 should fit okey too.

best regards.


----------



## noilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBOUND*
> 
> I'm plannin on building an RVZ01 rig this week and want to confirm if the ASUS Strix GTX 960 Fits in this case? I heard that there may be height issues however when looking at the dimensions its listed as 1.6" in Height vs. other slimmer looking cards like the Gigabyte G1 version which comes in at 1.7".
> 
> Has anyone with an RVZ01 successully installed a GTX 960/970/980 Strix ?


It's not the thickness that can be an issue, the width of the card can interfere with the power plug. People have unscrewed the power plug and let it hang for wide cards to fit.


----------



## PROBOUND

Thanks for the confirmation guys this makes me happy! I can safely use the coolest running and most power efficient 960 out there









Now if only i could locate a reference cooler GTX 970 in Canada


----------



## Dschijn

Another quiet option is the use of the Raijintek Morpheus with 2x120mm slim fans.
Really great cooling and "noise" with that cooler on a GTX 970.
Additionally it fits perfectly into the RVZ01 and is coverd really good by the case fans!


----------



## AFewTeammates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noilly*
> 
> It's not the thickness that can be an issue, the width of the card can interfere with the power plug. People have unscrewed the power plug and let it hang for wide cards to fit.


Yup, had the 970 Strix fitting just fine in mine as well, just had to have the power plug hanging
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Another quiet option is the use of the Raijintek Morpheus with 2x120mm slim fans.
> Really great cooling and "noise" with that cooler on a GTX 970.
> Additionally it fits perfectly into the RVZ01 and is coverd really good by the case fans!
> ]


You can actually squeeze it in with normal 25mm fans as well. You have to put a very slight amount of pressure on it, but it fits. The bonus to doing it that way is you don't need to use the GPU support "bracket" that comes with it, because it certainly isn't moving in there.


----------



## Dschijn

Yeah I am using 25mm fans, but wrote about slim fans to avoid confusion








Slim fans should also only be mounted to the case and blow air onto the cooler, without minding the expected 5mm air gap between cooler and fans.









Load
fans @ 1700rpm: 43-44°C
fans @ 1300rpm: 45°C
fans @ 1100rpm: 47°C
fans @ 650rpm: 55°C

Idle
fans @ 0rpm: 40°C (after load)

All temperatures are achieved without the fan filters!


----------



## AFewTeammates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Yeah I am using 25mm fans, but wrote about slim fans to avoid confusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slim fans should also only be mounted to the case and blow air onto the cooler, without minding the expected 5mm air gap between cooler and fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load
> fans @ 1700rpm: 43-44°C
> fans @ 1300rpm: 45°C
> fans @ 1100rpm: 47°C
> fans @ 650rpm: 55°C
> 
> Idle
> fans @ 0rpm: 40°C (after load)
> 
> All temperatures are achieved without the fan filters!


What fans are you using? I have Noctua NF-F12s, but my temps are not as low as yours. Then again perhaps you have lower ambient temps too?


----------



## Dschijn

I am using Noctua NF-F12 industrial (2000rpm version). Ambient should be around 17°C.


----------



## PROBOUND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AFewTeammates*
> 
> Yup, had the 970 Strix fitting just fine in mine as well, just had to have the power plug hanging


Can you explain a little more about this power plug hanging method? Has me slightly worried. Any pics would probably help me wrap my head around this.


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBOUND*
> 
> Can you explain a little more about this power plug hanging method? Has me slightly worried. Any pics would probably help me wrap my head around this.


The extended power plug is colliding with wide GPU coolers. So you can release the screws at the back of the case for that extended power plug, pull it out ~2cm and let it hang loose. The problem is the last part of the plug, because it's not flexible and wouldn't allow you to use wide coolers.


----------



## PROBOUND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> The extended power plug is colliding with wide GPU coolers. So you can release the screws at the back of the case for that extended power plug, pull it out ~2cm and let it hang loose. The problem is the last part of the plug, because it's not flexible and wouldn't allow you to use wide coolers.


I see thanks for the clarification. This now has me wondering if waiting for the FTZ01 release next month will be worth it. Since they fixed the location of the power cord for this very reason. It may be a good enough reason to hold out. I'm just hoping there are no more delays! I really like the strix for the temps and quiet operation but i also don't want to hack my case just to fit it in


----------



## AFewTeammates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> I am using Noctua NF-F12 industrial (2000rpm version). Ambient should be around 17°C.


What are you using for load testing?


----------



## Dschijn

I used FurMark. Can make a screenshot later.


----------



## jenkins84

Any news on Ftz01? can someone confirm its release date?


----------



## PROBOUND

User "Winthorpe" posted this in the g3258 thread the other day in regards to that:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winthorpe*
> 
> Just a quick heads-up. The RVZ02 and FTZ01 are due in Europe in July(ish) and April(ish) respectively; I emailed Silverstone's Facebook people about the cases last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Worth considering if you like the look of the new cases and aren't in a hurry.


The case has already been delayed once already. I won't be surprised if its delayed again which is the reason i'm hesitant on waiting. Your best bet would be to regularly post questions on their Facebook page and send them direct emails from Silverstone's webpage.


----------



## noilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBOUND*
> 
> User "Winthorpe" posted this in the g3258 forum the other day in regards to that:


US is also April. I emailed Silverstone.


----------



## PROBOUND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noilly*
> 
> US is also April. I emailed Silverstone.


I pray thats true! Crossing my fingers


----------



## jenkins84

wow, thanks guys! fingers crossed!


----------



## Randomstar

Hey guys,

Been reading the thread through and decided to sign up to ask a few questions. Just bought a ML07 and trying to work out which GPU to get. I was hoping to make my system as quiet as possible.

I had my heart set on the Msi gtx 970 gaming however I can't work out if it will fit in the case. I read in here that one guy said it would fit and that it just had to be angled on the way in however other people said it wouldn't due to height? Any other first hand experience or ideas?

If it won't fit I'll consider the evga gtx970 few acx2.0 which fits fine according to everyone.

Also with the gtx970 I'm heaps scared of getting coil whine. To the point where I've considered getting an AMD 290x just to avoid having to RMA a GPU. Anyone experienced it?

My other main concern/question is that I'm installing 2x 25mm width fans next to the GPU and getting rid of the slim Silverstone one, would this restrict a gtx970 like the above two GPU? Few people in the thread have done it with dual slots but I couldn't find if they mentioned which cards (this is a huge thread and can't always find answers with the search function).

Cheers









Edit: the other option I was considering was just going a reference gtx980 (like a galax gtx 980 v2 4gb). this should fit fine I imagine, my only concern is the reference cooler noise, I've read some reviews and even the stock 980 cooler seems pretty quiet. Any thoughts?


----------



## slyce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomstar*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Been reading the thread through and decided to sign up to ask a few questions. Just bought a ML07 and trying to work out which GPU to get. I was hoping to make my system as quiet as possible.
> 
> I had my heart set on the Msi gtx 970 gaming however I can't work out if it will fit in the case. I read in here that one guy said it would fit and that it just had to be angled on the way in however other people said it wouldn't due to height? Any other first hand experience or ideas?
> 
> If it won't fit I'll consider the evga gtx970 few acx2.0 which fits fine according to everyone.
> 
> Also with the gtx970 I'm heaps scared of getting coil whine. To the point where I've considered getting an AMD 290x just to avoid having to RMA a GPU. Anyone experienced it?
> 
> My other main concern/question is that I'm installing 2x 25mm width fans next to the GPU and getting rid of the slim Silverstone one, would this restrict a gtx970 like the above two GPU? Few people in the thread have done it with dual slots but I couldn't find if they mentioned which cards (this is a huge thread and can't always find answers with the search function).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the other option I was considering was just going a reference gtx980 (like a galax gtx 980 v2 4gb). this should fit fine I imagine, my only concern is the reference cooler noise, I've read some reviews and even the stock 980 cooler seems pretty quiet. Any thoughts?


Hey! I have had an MSI 970 Gaming 4G and I can assure you that the card works with an RVZ01.. so it should work with an ML07 as well (unless they have internal chassis differences).

I can also confirm that you can use the card with 2x 25mm fans as I have used 2 Gentle Typhoons 1800rpms and they worked perfectly. the Gaming 4G cards are slimmer than your usual dual slot card so there should be no bumping at all.

I have upgraded to a 980 Gaming 4G and still fits the case. It was harder to fit through due to the PCB's width but its still in; you won't have the same difficulty with the 970 I can assure that.

Here is a pic of my 980 Gaming 4G in my RVZ01. My case is modified (along with the card lol) hence the different color, window and faceplate.


----------



## Randomstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyce*
> 
> Hey! I have had an MSI 970 Gaming 4G and I can assure you that the card works with an RVZ01.. so it should work with an ML07 as well (unless they have internal chassis differences).
> 
> I can also confirm that you can use the card with 2x 25mm fans as I have used 2 Gentle Typhoons 1800rpms and they worked perfectly. the Gaming 4G cards are slimmer than your usual dual slot card so there should be no bumping at all.
> 
> I have upgraded to a 980 Gaming 4G and still fits the case. It was harder to fit through due to the PCB's width but its still in; you won't have the same difficulty with the 970 I can assure that.
> 
> Here is a pic of my 980 Gaming 4G in my RVZ01. My case is modified (along with the card lol) hence the different color, window and faceplate.


Hey Slyce, Thanks so much for responding!

Did you have to make any modifications to the bracket to get the MSI 970 to stay in? I read one guy got it to fit in but he couldn't get the graphic support bracket to fit so he used a cable tie instead (something I was hoping to avoid - I hate messy stuff like that). I plan on having the case standing vertically and just want to make sure it will sit fine.


----------



## slyce

If you mean the support bracket that prevents the GPU from sagging well I don't use it since I also use the case vertically. I just screwed on the card to the GPU holder, tilt the top side where the connectors are first into the case then just secure the gpu as usual.


----------



## Randomstar

Cheers Slyce, just sold me the GPU  MSI should send you a commission!


----------



## crystaal

Anyone else hoping they would make a RVZ02 without the transparent plastic window but normal vent holes that you can put filters on like the RVZ01?


----------



## anotherdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> Anyone else hoping they would make a RVZ02 without the transparent plastic window but normal vent holes that you can put filters on like the RVZ01?


I am, I'm not digging the clear plastic.


----------



## anotherdude

Hey guys I'm curious what cooler you would recommend for the rvz01 between these two, or if you have any other recommendations. Also wonder if I'd have ram clearance issues with either one.

CORSAIR Hydro Series H50 120mm Quiet Edition Liquid CPU Cooler - Intel Only
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181010

NT06-PRO
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220058&cm_re=nt06-pro-_-35-220-058-_-Product

Here's my build so far, just gotta pick out ram and a cpu cooler. I want to go with 16 GB of ram. Anyone recommend any changes or ram? Also wondering if anyone has used the SX500-LG PSU in theirs and how much harder cable management is going to be compared to the shorter ones.

Case - RVZ01B
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163252

Mobo - Asus Z97I-PLUS
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132122

GPU - EVGA 04G-P4-2978-KR GTX 970
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487077

PSU - SX500-LG
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256116

CPU - i5-4690K
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117372

SSD - Crucial CT500MX200SSD4 M.2 500GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0ZX2M46458

I was waiting for the GDC to see if any announced steam machines were gonna be a bargain and worth waiting for, but it looks like I'm still better off building my own.


----------



## ruffhi

Those that are interested in the Cryorig C1 ... I thought you might find this interesting ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> *HTPC* - Cryorig C1 Cooler
> 
> I've been looking at how to fit a Cryorig C1 onto a ASUS mobo ... and you just can't do it. Here is a picture that I put together using GIMP. It shows the ASUS mobo and the 4 ways that you can attach the Cryorig C1 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orientation that comes closes (and doesn't bust through one of the walls of the ML07B) is the top left. But you lose the PCl slot.
> 
> I then spent some time looking at other mobos from different manufacturer and found this one from ASRock ... the H97M ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't exactly clear where the chip was as various mobo manuals have CPU socket icons of varying sizes ... so I grabbed an actual picture and superimposed the Cryorig over that ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this should work!


----------



## Hike333

Any news when FTZ01 will be available in US?


----------



## jenkins84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hike333*
> 
> Any news when FTZ01 will be available in US?


User noilly earlier confirmed April as release date for US.


----------



## Sader0

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Another quiet option is the use of the Raijintek Morpheus with 2x120mm slim fans.
> Really great cooling and "noise" with that cooler on a GTX 970.
> Additionally it fits perfectly into the RVZ01 and is coverd really good by the case fans!






Thanks for your pictures !!! I also have GTX 970 from Asus, but not yet planning to cool it this way








Pls can you report GPU & VRM(check in HWinfo) temperatures as well as which [email protected] speeds are you using there

Thanks


----------



## Dschijn

@Sader0:

Fans are Noctua NF-F12 industrial 2000rpm PWM version.

Load (Furmark)
fans @ 1700rpm: 43-44°C
fans @ 1300rpm: 45°C
fans @ 1100rpm: 47°C
fans @ 650rpm: 55°C

Idle
fans @ 0rpm: 40°C (after load)

Without fan filters! With filters the temps increase by ~5°C.

I am not sure that this card has VRM temp sensors, but I will check out HWinfo tonight.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> @Sader0:
> 
> Fans are Noctua NF-F12 industrial 2000rpm PWM version.
> 
> Load (Furmark)
> fans @ 1700rpm: 43-44°C
> fans @ 1300rpm: 45°C
> fans @ 1100rpm: 47°C
> fans @ 650rpm: 55°C
> 
> Idle
> fans @ 0rpm: 40°C (after load)
> 
> Without fan filters! With filters the temps increase by ~5°C.
> 
> I am not sure that this card has VRM temp sensors, but I will check out HWinfo tonight.


Well, VRM are suffering on these GTX 970 980 series as they usually have poor radiators and insufficient airflow. hwinfo64 is the only one that shows VRM temps on Asus GPUs - I've had 2 Strix and both had the VRM temperature sensor.
I like that GPU is 55 under 650 RPM(should be pretty quiet), but honestly afraid that you will have 85-90+ on VRM....pls let me know and thanks for your info.


----------



## Dschijn

Sure will try to test that. I hope the front and backplate already provide a good cooling surface.


----------



## Dschijn

Sorry but HWinfo can't detect any VRM sensor like all the other apps.


----------



## wefornes

Hello, i was installing the axp 100 muscle and i realized that there is no fan adapter for ty 141 fan. Does antome know why??


----------



## CountDown

Hi guys, I would like to make a build based on a RVZ01. I am almost ready with my components and I would like to pull the trigger in a couple of days. I would like to ask you for advice about the PSU and the GPU. Here's the rest:

Case: Silverstone RVZ01
CPU: Intel Core i5 4690k
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP DDR3L-1600 DIMM CL8 Dual Kit
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 512 GB
Blu-ray recorder: Panasonic UJ265 (with SilverStone SST-CP10 SlimSATA to SATA adapter)

The GPU I would like to get is a Geforce GTX 960. I am not sure which one would fit. Ideally I think I would go for the MSI GTX 960 GAMING 2G which looks like a very good card, cool and quiet, but I would like to ask whether any of you has tried it. You know, sometimes they are too large for this case. I've read something about the GTX 970, but I haven't found anything for the 960.

Last but not least... The PSU: this is a tragedy. At the beginning I was aiming for a GTX 750 Ti, so I thought a ST30SF would be perfect, and most of the time silent since it's semi-fanless. But the 960 requires more power, and I'm not sure it would be enough... I have already asked for help here at overclock.net but everyone is nervous that 300W (and only 262 on the 12V rail) might be too tight. Just to clarify, I wouldn't use the K processor for overclocking. On the contrary, I might downclock it in case it's needed, possibly replicating the behaviour of the 4690s if I think I need it to keep the temperatures under control. This is my first build and it will already be hard enough, I don't want to use an aftermarket cooler, so I'll go with the stock one, and I don't want to replace it for some years - maybe later, when the CPU starts to feel slow and it's time for some overclocking to compensate for its age...

But I digress. So, back to the PSU: if 300W are not enough, I only see 3 options: the 2 450W units by Silverstone (ST45SF, bronze non modular and ST45SF-G, gold modular) and the Be Quiet! Power 2 400W (bronze non modular). The power is enough for all of them. My doubts are: is the ST45SF-G really noisy, or is it ok? I am not obsessed by silence, but I don't want to have the fan spin at full speed even at idle... Is that problem fixed or not? I can't understand it from reviews/forums, especially because as far as I understood there are at least 3 versions around, namely 1.0, 1.1 and 2.0. Most reviews I've read about 2.0 say it's quiet now (at least at idle or under light loads), but someone is still complaining. Any thoughts on this?
Then: would it be so bad to use non-modular cables in the RVZ01? I don't care about aesthetics, I care about ease of installation and airflow.
And can you tell me anything about the Be Quiet unit? Which of the 3 would you pick, if price is not important (I am willing to spend if it is worth it)?

Thanks a lot for your help. And for those who like reading long posts (REALLY long, believe me), I will post a description of my pc with all the research I've done to find the right components. Hopefully it will help others. It's almost finished, you will certainly hear again from me!


----------



## SilverStone

If you don't plan on overclocking, then the ST30SF should run just fine for you. It is actually quite beefy with a 50C operating rating so this power supply (SFX or not) is one of the best available you can buy at the 300W range.


----------



## CountDown

Ouch! Now I have more doubts than before







, but thanks!
Let's say I choose the ST30SF. It only has a 6-pin connector, and the MSI GTX 960 GAMING 2G requires an 8-pin one. Would it be safe to use an adapter, like the one that is provided with the card? Or is it better to choose a 2GD5T model instead, that uses a 6-pin connector?


----------



## Dschijn

300W might get close to the limit and you will have a noisy PSU.
Anyway&#8230; you can use the adapter that comes with the GPU. That should be a 1x6-Pin to 1x8-Pin. If the PSU can provide more than 12,5amp on the 12V you are good to go!
But even less should be fine, as the card will have a max power consumptio of 140W.


----------



## shotglas

what are my options for cooling a asus strix 970 in a ml07?

right now my build is a mess unfortunately without any case fans in front of the gpu it quickly goes up to ~83° in furmark and the fansare way too loud
unfortunately the bequeit case fans i had isntalled in front of the gpu didnt help at all

my guess is that the issue is in the low static pressure of bequiet fans - is that assumption correct?

whats the best option for quietly supplying an open air stlye gpu cooler with fresh air?


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CountDown*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least... The PSU: this is a tragedy. At the beginning I was aiming for a GTX 750 Ti, so I thought a ST30SF would be perfect, and most of the time silent since it's semi-fanless. But the 960 requires more power, and I'm not sure it would be enough... I have already asked for help here at overclock.net but everyone is nervous that 300W (and only 262 on the 12V rail) might be too tight. Just to clarify, I wouldn't use the K processor for overclocking. On the contrary, I might downclock it in case it's needed, possibly replicating the behaviour of the 4690s if I think I need it to keep the temperatures under control. This is my first build and it will already be hard enough, I don't want to use an aftermarket cooler, so I'll go with the stock one, and I don't want to replace it for some years - maybe later, when the CPU starts to feel slow and it's time for some overclocking to compensate for its age...
> 
> But I digress. So, back to the PSU: if 300W are not enough, I only see 3 options: the 2 450W units by Silverstone (ST45SF, bronze non modular and ST45SF-G, gold modular) and the Be Quiet! Power 2 400W (bronze non modular). The power is enough for all of them. My doubts are: is the ST45SF-G really noisy, or is it ok? I am not obsessed by silence, but I don't want to have the fan spin at full speed even at idle... Is that problem fixed or not? I can't understand it from reviews/forums, especially because as far as I understood there are at least 3 versions around, namely 1.0, 1.1 and 2.0. Most reviews I've read about 2.0 say it's quiet now (at least at idle or under light loads), but someone is still complaining. Any thoughts on this?
> Then: would it be so bad to use non-modular cables in the RVZ01? I don't care about aesthetics, I care about ease of installation and airflow.
> And can you tell me anything about the Be Quiet unit? Which of the 3 would you pick, if price is not important (I am willing to spend if it is worth it)?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help. And for those who like reading long posts (REALLY long, believe me), I will post a description of my pc with all the research I've done to find the right components. Hopefully it will help others. It's almost finished, you will certainly hear again from me!


Hi,

Well you have another choice for the PSU, that I presented page 327 (not too long ago; with all the other components I had chosen): ZM450-FX (certified 80+ bronze).
I can assure you it works well, and I do not hear it. And it's way less expensive than the others.

For my build I found a HD7870 (>=R9 270) at a good price: 100€ (new though







..)
Looking on this link, your card consumes less, so that should be ok. My processor was about 65w.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dschijn

Slim 120mm fans (Silverstone without PWM or RAIJINTEK with PWM) in front of the GPU fans can provide a nice airflow.
Thick 25mm fans might be too close to the GPU fans and irritate the airflow.


----------



## CountDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryblue*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Well you have another choice for the PSU, that I presented page 327 (not too long ago; with all the other components I had chosen): ZM450-FX (certified 80+ bronze).
> I can assure you it works well, and I do not hear it. And it's way less expensive than the others.
> 
> For my build I found a HD7870 (>=R9 270) at a good price: 100€ (new though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..)
> Looking on this link, your card consumes less, so that should be ok. My processor was about 65w.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I don't think I will follow it. I've read a review by HardOCP and it got a negative overall judgement. They say the name and box are deceptive, as the unit is not able to sustain 450W; then the build quality isn't great, and the voltage regulation is "some of the worst that we have seen that managed to stay in specification". And though it's quiet until a load of 75%, it's very noisy beyond that. And I will add there is only a 6-pin connector. All in all, if you don't demand too much power, it isn't too bad, but it isn't great either, and if you count that it is an old product and that finding it is really hard (I haven't found it on Amazon and neither on eBay, where did you get yours from?), I really think it isn't worth it. I would rather choose a ST30SF over this one.


----------



## Dschijn

I am very pleased with the Chieftec SFX-500GD-C. That is a SFX-L PSU with 2x8-Pin connectors.


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CountDown*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, but I don't think I will follow it. I've read a review by HardOCP and it got a negative overall judgement. They say the name and box are deceptive, as the unit is not able to sustain 450W; then the build quality isn't great, and the voltage regulation is "some of the worst that we have seen that managed to stay in specification". And though it's quiet until a load of 75%, it's very noisy beyond that. And I will add there is only a 6-pin connector. All in all, if you don't demand too much power, it isn't too bad, but it isn't great either, and if you count that it is an old product and that finding it is really hard (I haven't found it on Amazon and neither on eBay, where did you get yours from?), I really think it isn't worth it. I would rather choose a ST30SF over this one.


Well it depends where you live.. I live in France, and my main webstore has it.

Yes, I won't argue with you about the quality of this PSU, that may not be "a golden psu"; but:
- it has a 80+ brand so it's still enough for 90% of people.
- find another 450w sfx psu and give me the difference in price. On the website I gave you, be quiet costs 30 extra euros (price+61%). Silverstone 40€ (price+81%). Ridiculous. If you're ready to put that much money to get the same wattage (well yes the wattage will be better, but still a 450w..) then you may proceed.
- You're buying NVIDIA, I understand you want something efficient. OK. Well then, why bother about psu efficiency? You're thinking about 300w as nearly good enough, I show you a 450w which doesn't cost much and you say "nice but does not really provide 450w" who cares, it's more than 300w







. and 75% of 450w is 338w (add the 80+ yourself), meaning your system is still far from the 25 last "noisy" percent of the psu.
- What about the 6-pin connector? I don't understand, why do you need two? You plan on buying an "efficient card" to buy another more power-demanding in two months? If you change in like two years you won't need another 6-pin connector and you'll get a still more efficient card.

That said, that's your choice and you do what you want mate. I just think it's not worth all your energy.

Again: I play DA Inquisition on a 65w Athlon X4 740, a 150w HD7870 which still is more than your 88w (i5) + 120w GTX960 at their peak. And It's quiet.


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Have you seen the new ASRock X99E-ITX ac with USB3.1? That is simply too much OP for MiniITX









http://www.anandtech.com/show/9081/asrock-to-debut-mini-itx-haswell-e-at-cebit-x99e-itx-ac-with-usb-3-1

Lets see how long it will take to put that in one of the SST ITX cases.


----------



## CountDown

@Cherryblue: I see your point. However, I am buying from Germany, and among the websites I have been recommended by German colleagues (I am Italian, I don't know German shops and had to ask) I have chosen www.mindfactory.de, because it's very reliable (it's been around for more than 10 years), it has a very nice filter that makes me find the product with the features I want (something that most shops don't have: shame on them!), and prices are low. For example, the ST30SF costs 46,93€ right now, and the 400W Be Quiet costs 53,29€. Your PSU isn't available at that site, so I would have to buy it from yours, where it comes at 49,95€, and I would have to pay an international delivery, plus the problem of doing everything in French, which I don't speak.
I'm not saying that your suggestion is bad, just that, all in all, it isn't worth it for me. Still, thank you!

And you wrote one thing that is totally, absolutely, undoubtedly right:
Quote:


> I just think it's not worth all your energy.


You can't even imagine how right you are. I think I have already wasted 20 hours or more on the PSU alone, and right now I have 14 more tabs open in my browser, just for that. Partly it's something I like, but I should REALLY take a decision.


----------



## danielet100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> Slim 120mm fans (Silverstone without PWM or RAIJINTEK with PWM) in front of the GPU fans can provide a nice airflow.
> Thick 25mm fans might be too close to the GPU fans and irritate the airflow.


Do you really think that? I am thinking seriously to buy 2 25mm fan to build it below the gpu...I actually have the silverstone fans and the temperature of my gtx 660 oc gigabyte doesn't get more than 70-72 degrees at full load, and I would like that temperature to go lower than that...


----------



## Sader0

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CountDown*
> 
> @Cherryblue: I see your point. However, I am buying from Germany, and among the websites I have been recommended by German colleagues (I am Italian, I don't know German shops and had to ask) I have chosen www.mindfactory.de, because it's very reliable (it's been around for more than 10 years), it has a very nice filter that makes me find the product with the features I want (something that most shops don't have: shame on them!), and prices are low. For example, the ST30SF costs 46,93€ right now, and the 400W Be Quiet costs 53,29€. Your PSU isn't available at that site, so I would have to buy it from yours, where it comes at 49,95€, and I would have to pay an international delivery, plus the problem of doing everything in French, which I don't speak.
> I'm not saying that your suggestion is bad, just that, all in all, it isn't worth it for me. Still, thank you!
> 
> And you wrote one thing that is totally, absolutely, undoubtedly right:
> You can't even imagine how right you are. I think I have already wasted 20 hours or more on the PSU alone, and right now I have 14 more tabs open in my browser, just for that. Partly it's something I like, but I should REALLY take a decision.






Alternative Online Price option for Germany. Bit cheaper - 48,32 EUR.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Suggest also to try out Computeruniverse. They have Silverstone SFX-L SFX 450W, 600W versions.



Note: Be quiet 400W uses the same protechnic fan as one of the revisions of the Silverstone 450W Gold PSU was used


----------



## Dschijn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielet100*
> 
> Do you really think that? I am thinking seriously to buy 2 25mm fan to build it below the gpu...I actually have the silverstone fans and the temperature of my gtx 660 oc gigabyte doesn't get more than 70-72 degrees at full load, and I would like that temperature to go lower than that...


I had 2x Noctua NF-F12 (2000rpm version) running at 7V cooling my EVGA GTX 970 and to me the temperatures haven't been better as with the slim Silverstone fans.
I think that 25mm fans are too close to the stock fans of the GPU and might interfere with it's pressure zone.
Imho 25mm fans are interessting if you can make them the main fans for your GPU, e.g. with the Raijintek Morpheus or the Twin Turbo cooler.


----------



## Cherryblue

@CountDown

Good luck in choosing your build mate







.


----------



## crusi86

Hello everyone








Few days ago I have moved my components from Elite 130 to my new Raven RVZ01 so I would like to post few images from my build.

Components:
PSU: Silverstone SX600-G
Motherboard: MSI Z97I Gaming
CPU: i5 4690k
CPU cooler: Prolimatech Samuel 17
GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming
RAM 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600
SSD: Corsair Force LX 120GB
ODD: Sony 7640
Fans: 4x Akasa Slim 120mm

















Just would like to say that I love this case. It looks great and temps are a lot better than in my previous Elite 130


----------



## ChumpTastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ght10*
> 
> Hi all
> I've been a bit quite lately, but done some testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of thinking of getting a noctua NH-L9i CPU Cooler or thermolab LP53, I can honestly say that there's only 2-3c between them. Both are good qallity but the fan on the noctua is quieter and eayser to replace with any 92mm fan.
> 
> I've been testing the fan speeds under the Gpu, only to find 1-5c between 0-900 Rpm fan speed vs Gpu max temps when gaming, same with the side panel fan. I'm getting similar results, 2-4c on the Cpu max temps. I've fitted the noctua's ulna and lna to the fans so they only run @-650Rpm
> 
> I can honestly say the noisiest items in my system are the Gpu and Psu, even though I swapped the fan in the Psu for a noiseblocker !! Fingers crossed the new 600watt Psu will be quiter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gpu fans only get to 52% but are quite loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's late here - I'm happy to answer any questions tomorrow


What of the new NH-L9x65 from noctua?
Would I be better off with the regular l9 with a 25mm case intake fan above or going for the NH-L9x65, taking off the included slim fan and using a full size 25mm noctua attached to the case intake?

Cheers


----------



## wefornes

Hello, a few days ago I finished my mini rig. It's very silent, the psu is very silent even at gaming crysis 3. The court is 30c at idle and 69c gaming but my ambient temp it's about 35c. I am using an axp 100 muscle with a Ty 141 over him installed on the top side on the case. The 2 silverstone are on the other side over the gpu. Are very silent to. Later I will put some pics.

Best regards.


----------



## CountDown

And what are the specs of your build?
Anyway, are you saying that your environmental temperature is 35°C but something (the "court"?) is cooler than that (30°C)?


----------



## wefornes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CountDown*
> 
> And what are the specs of your build?
> Anyway, are you saying that your environmental temperature is 35°C but something (the "court"?) is cooler than that (30°C)?


Sorry I wanted to say that cpu idle 45 Celsius and gaming 69 Celsius. I have a 4690k + asus impact VII.


----------



## Mrneal0216

I'm in the process of doing a build using the ML07. The only thing that's left to pick up is the motherboard and CPU. I'll be heading to Micro Center this weekend to pick those up. And some nice low profile fans for the case. Any recommendations on fans?


----------



## wefornes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrneal0216*
> 
> I'm in the process of doing a build using the ML07. The only thing that's left to pick up is the motherboard and CPU. I'll be heading to Micro Center this weekend to pick those up. And some nice low profile fans for the case. Any recommendations on fans?


hello, about the mb and cpu, i think that a i5 4690k for gaming will be enough and the mainboard an asus impact z87/z97 or a msi gaming are the best of the best. Are you planing to do some Oc..? the fans are a lot on the market for example Coolermaster slim xtra Flow 120mm.

best regards.


----------



## Mrneal0216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wefornes*
> 
> hello, about the mb and cpu, i think that a i5 4690k for gaming will be enough and the mainboard an asus impact z87/z97 or a msi gaming are the best of the best. Are you planing to do some Oc..? the fans are a lot on the market for example Coolermaster slim xtra Flow 120mm.
> 
> best regards.


I might do a slight OC on the processor. I went with the I7 4790k due to the good price at Micro Center. However the selection of Fan's there sucked.. Thanks for the recommendation on the fans.. Much appreciate


----------



## mouwen

According to a Japanese website: http://www.gdm.or.jp/pressrelease/2015/0320/108231
The FTZ01 is scheduled to release on Apr 3


----------



## Mrneal0216

I'm very disappointed in AsRock. So I'm putting the system together, and testing to make sure everything is up and running, and I happened to notice that temps at Idle were around 50°C and this was with the stock cooler. I knew something was wrong. Come to find out the straight out of the box the input voltage in the Bios was set to Auto and it had it at 1.7v. I changed this from Auto and set it 1.25v and then temps have came down to about 40°C. The Thermalright cpu cooler is just a pain to work with with this Asrock board so I will be picking up another cooler to try out.


----------



## PROBOUND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouwen*
> 
> According to a Japanese website: http://www.gdm.or.jp/pressrelease/2015/0320/108231
> The FTZ01 is scheduled to release on Apr 3


Great find thx!







Since your familiar with Akinhabara blogs, Please keep an eye out for the RVZ02 release date!


----------



## Kajukota

Here's the first picture of my current build. Many said i couldn't fit an H80i in this thing. I had to prove them wrong. Although the Pentium K OCd to 4.3ghz doesn't put out much heat, temps are steadily at 34c


If anyone wants more info/pics of th e parts used just ask


----------



## wefornes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kajukota*
> 
> Here's the first picture of my current build. Many said i couldn't fit an H80i in this thing. I had to prove them wrong. Although the Pentium K OCd to 4.3ghz doesn't put out much heat, temps are steadily at 34c
> 
> 
> If anyone wants more info/pics of th e parts used just ask


Hello, could you send me some pictures. What gpu are you using on your rig?? I would like to see how the radiator is installed next to the gpu.


----------



## bills889

Hi guys looking for some advice, and I would massively appreciate any help. I was a PC gamer and have built PC's in the past. A while ago I sold out and stuck with a PS3 and now PS4 with most of my mates, but I am looking to build a living room based gaming rig w/controller mainly to play Elite Dangerous, Star Citizen, ME2 and ME3 (never got chance to finish the trilogy) and Witcher 3.

Components in mind:

-Case RVZ01
-AMD 8 core FX 8320 - Need to use the money saved towards a GPU rather than splurge on the i5, not looking to OC, maybe if I get a cheap cooler someone can recommend that fits in the RVZ01 I might do a small OC
-8gb ram 1600
-Compatible micro ITX MB, preferably one with Wifi and bluetooth, I need both on my build, otherwise do I need to get a seperate network card?
-Gainward GTX 970 (cheapest 970, not looking to OC)
-450w PSU tp to 500w max. I note there are some recomm PSU's in this thread.

Also last time I had a gaming rig I didnt waste money on CD drive, I was able to install Win7 via USB, all games played through origin and steam. I might get a drive this time around as I dont have the time to mess around trying to install win8.1 via USB, unless anyone has a super easy solution let me know!

What do you guys think of the above? This build will cost just under $1100 (australian) excluding Win8. I know how to hook up my ps4 control to the PC, so that won't be a problem.


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bills889*
> 
> -AMD 8 core FX 8320 - Need to use the money saved towards a GPU rather than splurge on the i5, not looking to OC, maybe if I get a cheap cooler someone can recommend that fits in the RVZ01 I might do a small OC
> -Compatible micro ITX MB, preferably one with Wifi and bluetooth, I need both on my build, otherwise do I need to get a seperate network card?


Iits pretty easy to install Windows 8.1 through USB, no different from installing Windows 7 through USB. Get this "Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool" From Microsoft, yes you can install Windows 8.1 through that tool. You just need WIndows 8.1 ISO and a free USB, and in 4 steps you can create USB WIndows Installer.

In any case, standard micro-ATX wont fit the case. And there is no Mini ITX for AMD AM3+, thats the problem.Just now I checked in PCPartPicker, there *is no AMD AM3+ Mini ITX board*. Do you have any specific candidate? You need a slim CD Drive you know, and slim drive is pricey.

I'm using ASrock H97M-ITXa/c, got BT, got WIFI.


----------



## bills889

Hi, nice that's the kind of mb I'm looking for. Damn that's not good. So if there are no mini itx mb for 8320 guess I have to go the Intel route. That's silly of Amd not to support mini gaming builds considering steam os/ steam boxes being worked on.


----------



## bills889

Cool I will look into the USB DL tool. I think my partner might have a portable CD drive also...


----------



## wefornes

My rig..!!! Add me to the club please..!!!


----------



## cptadamant

Hi Guys

Nice club you got here. May I join?







My rig:

Intel Core i5 4690K
Asus Z97i Plus with Noctua NH-L12
Corsair Vengeance LP Series 16 GB Kit
MSI Geforce GTX 980 Gaming 4G
Silverstone SW-600G
Samsung 850 Evo 256 GB
WD Black Series 1 TB

Pictures:


----------



## cptadamant

Also, I have a couple of questions:

I have a mild overclock on the i5 (4.4 Ghz) and with MSI Kombustor CPU burner temps reach 80 after a while even higher. At Idle they are between 33 and 35. Any advice on cooling? The NH-L12 should be more capable, no? I have ordered new fans: Two Noctua NF-S12 FLX for the GPU side and one Prolimatech Ultrasleek Vortex 12 for the cpu to have a more proper replacement for the Noctua fan that is too large.

Would you say this is a good idea? This is my first self-constructed rig and I therefore have no experience with these things.

On a sidenote: Noctua has two types of fans which might be appropriate the S12 is the proper case fan, but Noctua recommends the P12 for high-impedance environments. Are the GPU mounted fans a "high impedance" area?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Mrneal0216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptadamant*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Nice club you got here. May I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig:
> 
> Intel Core i5 4690K
> Asus Z97i Plus with Noctua NH-L12
> Corsair Vengeance LP Series 16 GB Kit
> MSI Geforce GTX 980 Gaming 4G
> Silverstone SW-600G
> Samsung 850 Evo 256 GB
> WD Black Series 1 TB
> 
> Pictures:


Did you have any issues using the Noctua NH-L12?? I also noticed that you have fan on the top of the case as well. Is that Slim 120mm fan? I recently switch from the Asrock board to the Z97I-Plus.


----------



## cptadamant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrneal0216*
> 
> Did you have any issues using the Noctua NH-L12?? I also noticed that you have fan on the top of the case as well. Is that Slim 120mm fan? I recently switch from the Asrock board to the Z97I-Plus.


Actually, I did. It is actually a little misleading by Noctua that they list the Z97i Plus as fully compatible. It is only partially, here the reasons:

To understand the issues, imagine you are looking straight from the top. The PCIe slot is south, RAM slots are east and connectors are west. The NH-L12's heat pipes stick out quite a bit so they definitely interfere with the RAM (and my RAM is low profile, Corsair Vengeance LP Series). Already, only three possible configurations are left. But, two are not possible due to the case: Heat pipes sticking out west in direction of connectors results in the heat sink sticking out too far to the east, colliding with the PSU case. Same thing when the pipes stick out south, the heat sink then sticks out too far north (they even would stick out farther than the motherboard. Also not possible, because the case ends there







So, only one configuration left: Heat pipes stick out north.

IMPORTANT CORRECTION: It also fits with heat pipes bend towards connectors, as you can see in this post

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/2550#post_23144951

Because of different cable management it did not work for me.

Now, the issue is this: There is a heat sink of the motherboard. Now, it fits but it's not pretty. You have to push the cooler down with some force, forcing the heat sink of the motherboard to bend backwards a little. It does not seem to cause any problems. A friend of mine had this setup for a year without any issues. If you are fine with that, the cooler is quite good. Especially, because it is not single fan. Noctua's 25 mm fan does not fit. But any 15 mm fan will. I am running the case fan right now, but I am not happy with it. I ordered the Ultra Sleek Vortex from Prolimatech, since it is made for heat sinks. Will update you on results once it's installed.

I will be honest with you: Supposedly, the NH-L12 is the best LP cooler with both fans, the only reason I haven't switched because I have yet to find a cooler that theoretically would be better.

I have a 4.3 overclock, but with Prime95 temps go up to 85 after a while. I guess it might be better than with any other cooler, but I still hope there is a better solution out there.


----------



## beaker920

Hi everyone, quick question, would I be able to run a titan x in this case? I'm looking at doing a new build using the titan x, but I don't want to water cool it so I need the best air cooling case possible. It's the vrm temps I'm concerned about. Some review websites have the vrm temps at over 90 degrees, which seems a bit worryingly high? Would the RVZ01 cool the vrm OK?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## wefornes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker920*
> 
> Hi everyone, quick question, would I be able to run a titan x in this case? I'm looking at doing a new build using the titan x, but I don't want to water cool it so I need the best air cooling case possible. It's the vrm temps I'm concerned about. Some review websites have the vrm temps at over 90 degrees, which seems a bit worryingly high? Would the RVZ01 cool the vrm OK?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian


I think that the Titan x will fit okey on this case. the case has a very good ventilation.

best regards


----------



## Rebel9227

Hi, I've decided to get a Raven RVZ01 and stumbled upon this thread. I've read and searched through it and it seems my build should work, I think. Please let me know or give me feed back if you see anything that might raise an issue for me. I have posted a few questions below.

Here is my build I'm planning:

CPU - Intel i5 4690K
Motherboard - Gigabyte Z97N Gaming
Memory - G.Skill Trident 16GB(2x8GB) DDR3 2400
GPU - Gigabyte GV-N970G1
Case - Silverstone Raven RVZ01
PSU - Silverstone 600W SFX
Optical - Panasonic UJ265 Blu-Ray Burner
SSD - Samsung 850 EVO

Will the GPU listed above fit normally with no modifications?
Will the Silverstone AR04 CPU Fan and heat sink with a 25mm fan mounted above it be sufficient or should I look into other CPU cooling options?

Thanks, for all the posts, I'll post pictures and data of this build soon.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beaker920*
> 
> Hi everyone, quick question, would I be able to run a titan x in this case? I'm looking at doing a new build using the titan x, but I don't want to water cool it so I need the best air cooling case possible. It's the vrm temps I'm concerned about. Some review websites have the vrm temps at over 90 degrees, which seems a bit worryingly high? Would the RVZ01 cool the vrm OK?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian


Titan X should be fine. This case has excellent cooling and with 2x25mm fans over the card, and it's isolated GPU area, things will be fine.


----------



## bills889

Hi lads, as per my previous post's I followed through and purchased the following:

Seagate 3.5" Barracuda 500GB ST500DM002 SATA3 7200RPM 16MB HDD
Patriot Signature 8GB Single DDR3-1600
MBIGBHWH97NWIFI Gigabyte H97N-WIFI
Intel Core i5 4590 3.3GHz 6MB
RVZ01 case
600w SFX siilverstone PSU
AMD R290

Unfortunately I have hit a brick wall... I built a PC like 3 years ago but this time it seems I have failed.

The standby LED light is on the the system/cpu wont spin up and start. I made sure everything was connected but I cannot identify the issue. I haven't installed the GPU yet as the MB/PSU did not come with a 2x 8 pin connector for the GPU so I thought I would at least boot up the system and install win8.1 until I sort this out.

One thing I am confused about is the 24 pin PSU/MB 
connector. When I plug this one in there is still a small 4 pin connector flailing around next to it? Where does this plug in? Is it required? It's difficult to connect right next to the big 24 pin connector.. really not sure.

Also the front panel connectors for the lights work as above, just in case the power button wasnt connected correctly I flipped it around pos/neg sides to see if I got in wrong but again it still won't boot.

All products brand new, I can hear that electric wine when the power is on, so the PSU is clearly working.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I don't what to do from here. I have taken a few quick pics if it helps.


----------



## bills889

Following on from the above post I realized I was missing the 4 pin connection to power the CPU. I hooked this up and the 8 pin side connects to the PSU below the 24 pin connection. Still doesn't work would this be because the connector silver stone vprovided is one side 2x12 and the other 2x10?


----------



## RaceTheMaSe

Hi,

its mandatory to connect the power cables to the mainboard. The 24pin connector needs to be fully connected. The cable has this 4-pin part of it seperated for backwards compatibility as those connectors where 20-pins some time ago. Its sometimes hard to plug in those two loose parts together. Also there should be another SEPERATE 4-pin yellow/black connector that goes to the mainboard in another location, somewhere around the CPU socket. Thats an additional 12V power line thats needed by the CPU. (might already be a 8-pin connector with two 4-pin parts and the socket on the mainboard is 8 -pin.)

General guideline is that every ATX power socket needs to be connected from the mainboard point of view.


----------



## bills889

Hi thanks for the reply. Okay I plugged the extra 2x2 connector the PSU. For the CPU they're is only one 2x2 connector I can see on the mb? I took photo. Still not working.. Does it matter where the 2x10 side goes in PSU/mb ? I'm about to call quit on this build its killing me!


----------



## crystaal

No news on the RVZ02?


----------



## cptadamant

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bills889*
> 
> Hi lads, as per my previous post's I followed through and purchased the following:
> 
> Seagate 3.5" Barracuda 500GB ST500DM002 SATA3 7200RPM 16MB HDD
> Patriot Signature 8GB Single DDR3-1600
> MBIGBHWH97NWIFI Gigabyte H97N-WIFI
> Intel Core i5 4590 3.3GHz 6MB
> RVZ01 case
> 600w SFX siilverstone PSU
> AMD R290
> 
> Unfortunately I have hit a brick wall... I built a PC like 3 years ago but this time it seems I have failed.
> 
> The standby LED light is on the the system/cpu wont spin up and start. I made sure everything was connected but I cannot identify the issue. I haven't installed the GPU yet as the MB/PSU did not come with a 2x 8 pin connector for the GPU so I thought I would at least boot up the system and install win8.1 until I sort this out.
> 
> One thing I am confused about is the 24 pin PSU/MB
> connector. When I plug this one in there is still a small 4 pin connector flailing around next to it? Where does this plug in? Is it required? It's difficult to connect right next to the big 24 pin connector.. really not sure.
> 
> Also the front panel connectors for the lights work as above, just in case the power button wasnt connected correctly I flipped it around pos/neg sides to see if I got in wrong but again it still won't boot.
> 
> All products brand new, I can hear that electric wine when the power is on, so the PSU is clearly working.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, I don't what to do from here. I have taken a few quick pics if it helps.






The 24 power cable needs to be connected to the motherboard. Also, there is a 2x4 pin connector which should be connected to the psu.



You are right, the PSU has a 1 x 8 /4 pin cable and your mobo only a 1x4 connection. Also, there is the important power connector which connects the case to the motherboard. On the picture, it is the top corner connection. Did you plug that in as well?

I cannot see clearly in your picture, but it should be like this:



The large one on the bottom is 24 pin. Your motherboard is also 24 pin. Then, you use the 1x8 / 4 atx pin cable and connect one end to the psu - only 4 pins - (connector 1st row on the right) and plug only one 4 pin into your motherboard. The blue one is for the graphics card. Do not connect all 8 pins to psu, unconnected 4 pin may lead to short circuit on other end. The pins have different forms. Check out instructions which 4 pin ends to use.

Then, there is a cable independent from the PSU, it is fixed to the case which I explained above. Does that help?


----------



## zemega

This might seems off topic, but I wonder if anyone wants to steamify their Raven with this concept. Source ThinkGeek 2015 April Fool. Its literally a steam powered machine.


----------



## cptadamant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebel9227*
> 
> Hi, I've decided to get a Raven RVZ01 and stumbled upon this thread. I've read and searched through it and it seems my build should work, I think. Please let me know or give me feed back if you see anything that might raise an issue for me. I have posted a few questions below.
> 
> Here is my build I'm planning:
> 
> CPU - Intel i5 4690K
> Motherboard - Gigabyte Z97N Gaming
> Memory - G.Skill Trident 16GB(2x8GB) DDR3 2400
> GPU - Gigabyte GV-N970G1
> Case - Silverstone Raven RVZ01
> PSU - Silverstone 600W SFX
> Optical - Panasonic UJ265 Blu-Ray Burner
> SSD - Samsung 850 EVO
> 
> Will the GPU listed above fit normally with no modifications?
> Will the Silverstone AR04 CPU Fan and heat sink with a 25mm fan mounted above it be sufficient or should I look into other CPU cooling options?
> 
> Thanks, for all the posts, I'll post pictures and data of this build soon.


Definitely look into other cooling options for the i5 4690K. The cooler you mentioned is recommended for CPUs with a TDP of 65W. The 4690K has 88!!! Even without overclock this will not suffice.

If you do not plan to overlcock, get the locked series. It generates less heat and gives you more freedom with the cooler. But even for this CPU I would not recommend the AR04. My personal choice would be the Noctua NH-L12 for the K series and either NH-L964x or the NT-06 Pro for the locked i5


----------



## PikkonMG

Right now im so mad at Silverstone I don't know if i'll ever buy a product from them again! I bought a 600 watt SFX PSU from them in Sept 2014 to replace my 450 watt I had. Well Mid March the power supply craps out and I go through the RMA process which sucks from Silverstone.

Silverstone is trying to claim they never received my power supply that I sent to them, so I pull up the tracking information and it shows they got it on March 26th at 10:31 AM. I then called them back and told them hay it shows it was received on 26th of March so what's the deal with my RMA, they pretty much go through the same crap telling me they don't have it.

Well after this I called USPS which is what I used to send it 2 day mail and got a file setup with them on the delivery not being received. About 2 hours or so later the mail man who delivered my package called me and informed me that he delivered my package on 26th of March with the rest of the mail he had for them, and he takes in mail for them on a daily basis so he know they got it.

I called Silverstone back and told them I know they got my package and they better figure something out, well I was told im by them that im pretty much out of luck and im feeling like SilverstoneTek has ripped me off.


----------



## rjane04

Good day lads, finally after searching the net for quite sometime i ended up purchasing this case. I haven't got all of my planned parts though for i am not sure if it will work or will fit inside this great mini itx case. So if you guys can help me, suggest and throw some opinions whether it will work or will not work regarding with my planned specifications would be great.

Here is the listing of the parts that I am looking forward to have:

CPU - Intel i7 4790K
Motherboard - ASUS Impact VII 1150
Memory - Vengeance Pro 16gb (2x8gb) DDR3 1866
GPU - Galax GTX 980 HOF edition 4gb
Case - Silverstone Raven RVZ01
PSU - Silverstone 600W SFX
Optical - Silverstone Slim Blu-Ray Burner
SSD - Samsung 850 EVO
HD - Seagate 4TB hybrid with 8gb SSD
CPU Cooler - Noctua NH-L9i

Wanting to get additional 2 LED 120mm fans for the GPU fan grills and maybe another one for the lone grill on the other side of the case, I can change my preferred NH-L9i to NH-L12 if it would be needed (though i am just wondering if L9i is not enough for K processors). My other concern too is the GPU dimension, (actually this is my main concern) looked like it is too big for the case, seeing the cases specification it indicates there "Support graphics card up to 13", width restriction - 5.88" and according to Galax their HOF edition is "Standard Graphics Card Dimensions: L-12.12inch, H-5.1inch, W-1.92inch would it going to be a tight fit one or there is a tiny little gap for me to work on with regarding with the motherboard.

Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## cptadamant

Are you not concerned about the cooler? I would think LH-9i is not enough for the locked i7 - but you want to use it for the unlocked?


----------



## rjane04

Like I said i can go to noctua LH-12 if that is the case mate, or if there is other best option for CPU cooler I am open with it. Any suggestion for the CPU cooler?


----------



## cptadamant

Sorry, must read more carefully







on noctua's product site you can check out up to which tdp each cooler can handle cooling. L12 with both fans is up to 88 tdp with BOTH fans, which is the i7's tdp. But, Haswell K-series unfortunately generates even more heat which is why they do not recommend it. But a bigger better cooler is not an option. I really looked around a lot and have to say by theory L12 is the best cooler which still fits in the case.

The problem fits it fits only with one - the top fan needs to be replaced by a 15mm fan. Most use the case fan. But you can increase cooling if you get a better fan. I have Prolimatech's Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 and the system gives very good cooling on my i5 4690K handling an overclock of 4.3 GHz.

I would imagine therefore (since heat output is similar to i7 4790K) it is your best bet besides custom water cooling.


----------



## cptadamant

To answer you question directly: The NH-L9i is definitely not enough, the only thing worth trying might be NH-L9ix64 but according to Noctua's support (which I contacted with the same question) gave me the straight answer that L12 is the far better cooler with both fans.


----------



## kossiewossie

Very much in love with this case, SST-RVZ01.
Iv managed to get some corsair platinum ram in it by removing the top of the heatsink, and also able to fit a Corsair H55 with a full size SP120 fan attached to the radiator, getting pretty decent overclock on the CPU 4.5ghz, plus temp are pretty good for such a compact environment, and GPU stays very cool and fans stay off in idle making it perfect for quietness









check sig for full specs. (rig name Theater system)


----------



## rjane04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptadamant*
> 
> Sorry, must read more carefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on noctua's product site you can check out up to which tdp each cooler can handle cooling. L12 with both fans is up to 88 tdp with BOTH fans, which is the i7's tdp. But, Haswell K-series unfortunately generates even more heat which is why they do not recommend it. But a bigger better cooler is not an option. I really looked around a lot and have to say by theory L12 is the best cooler which still fits in the case.
> 
> The problem fits it fits only with one - the top fan needs to be replaced by a 15mm fan. Most use the case fan. But you can increase cooling if you get a better fan. I have Prolimatech's Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 and the system gives very good cooling on my i5 4690K handling an overclock of 4.3 GHz.
> 
> I would imagine therefore (since heat output is similar to i7 4790K) it is your best bet besides custom water cooling.


Thanks for your help it helped alot cause I haven't bought the 9i yet. What about my prefered GPU you reckon it will fit inside that GPU holder?


----------



## ssg-

I am going to get FTZ01 once it is available, and I assume it is same size as RVZ01.

I have 4590. I guess Noctua L12 with some 15mm fan will be best bet to get quite and cool system? I have basic model of 4590 which I can't overclock and I won't be using this computer for gaming. I kinda wished right now that I had got S model which runs much cooler :/


----------



## Rebel9227

Thanks, CptAdamaant. I didn't use the fan and I'm sending it back. My build is up and running with the stock cooler for now but at least it's running. It could have been a lot worse it sounds like









I'm planning on the Noctua LH-12 for now but what about the bolt on water coolers designed just for CPU's, the non-custom style? I think I saw someone using one on here, I'll go search.

Here is a few pictures of my build like I promised in my first post.





Thanks again!!


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebel9227*
> 
> I'm planning on the Noctua LH-12 for now but what about the bolt on water coolers designed just for CPU's, the non-custom style? I think I saw someone using one on here, I'll go search.


Those water coolers are extremely tough to get into this case. It's not impossible but you have to be okay with the hosing pressing against your PC components rather hard not to mention kinking of the hosing itself.


----------



## Rebel9227

Ok, thanks. I appreciate the info Grey728.


----------



## Pendra

I just completed my ITX build and I'm very happy with the results.

Case: Silverstone Raven RVZ01
CPU: Intel Core i5-4570S 2.9GHz LGA 1150 Quad-Core Desktop Processor
Cooler: COOLER MASTER XDREAM I117
MOBO: Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI - 1.0 - motherboard - mini
RAM: Kingston HyperX Beast 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory
GPU: MSI GTX 960 GAMING 2G
SSD: OCZ ARC 100
HDD: Samsung HD502HI
PSU: Chieftec 500W ATX
+ MS Windows 7 x64 Home Premium

It took me around two days to get it up and running, installed and finalized.
My goal was to find a balance between these factors
- Portability
- Compatibility/upgrade potential
- Performance
- Price

Laptops were out because of the very steep price range of gaming laptops. And even for that massive price tag, you get an M type GPU which usually lags behind the full size card.

Desktops, on the other hand, are massive, heavy and bulky. My small tower's volume is around 35 L. Due to its dimensions, it is impossible to carry that on an airplane, as a hand baggage. I travel a lot, so that is important to me. Before that, during my 4 weeks long business deployments, I had to leave my games/movies etc. behind.

I knew about small form factor cases/mother boards before, but they were usually proprietary systems with limited compatibility and crappy gaming performace. I just ignored that segment until, by accident, I found an ITX mobo with all the bells and whistles. Then I started to check around.

I was let down almost immediately by the poor selection of ITX cases. Some of them are not much smaller than my mini tower. No portability gain. The compact cases could not house a beefy GPU. There goes the gaming performance. Some even lacked the power supply capacity to run one. I took some measurements and made some plans to build my own case. I ended up with two designs around a volume of 8.5 - 9 L that could support full size ATX PSU, 3.5 HDD, big GPU and, of course, the board with a cooler,

Then I found this RVZ01 case on sale. All the dimensions looked OK to fit everything I wanted. It is just 3 L bigger than what I envisioned and it is available. It is small enough to qualify as cabin baggage, so why not?

I didn't want to get my heavy tools out and do irreversible changes, so no big modding. I plan to sell it once my own cases live up to my expectations.

The ATX PSU drops in without problem. The front USB/sound jacks panel had to be removed. There is a way to keep that, too, but not without chopping. For now, I used plastic tighteners to secure the PSU inside. It is OK, but I plan to make two simple L shaped consoles and bolt the PSU to the case.

While the PSU took up a lot of space, There was still enough to fit a 3.5 HDD next to it. The 105mm height of the case is just perfect since the 3.5 drive has a width of 102mm. I took out the wall from the middle. I wanted to use that part as a spacer between the PSU and the bottom of the HDD. It allows the air to flow under and over the HDD. It is currenly not secured (added some 2 sided tape, but that is nothing). Same goes for the HDD. It is currently held in place by friction. I added a layer of neoprene to the side to act as a compressible spacer. Tight, but not bomb proof. Again, L shaped consoles will be needed to secure that in place. Regardless, I plan to get rid of it and use two 2.5 HDD in RAID instead. That would save 0.1 kg, improve performance and reliability







. Win-Win.

The GPU compartment is good, but I could think of a way or two to improve it. The sliding piece, that was supposed to hold the GPU in place from the top, did not fit at all. My 960 is just too tall. Oh well, cable tightener to the rescue.

The MOBO/CPU compartment is functional. I was thinking about installing a closed circuit water cooler. I bought one already and I could fit it with a little chopping. Then I decided to keep the weight down and went with regualr air cooling. It saved 0.5 kg and the cover plate.

I don't overclock. I removed the case fans to save weight there. With everything as is, I ran the latest 3DMark tests. My GPU peaked at 74C, the CPU at 53. I could definitely feel the whole case getting warmer. I use the case as a tower, where the GPU is on top, so that part went especially warm. The HDD got pretty hot, too.

I put the fans back but I turned the GPU case fan around and made it an exhaust. The case fan over the CPU sucks inside. This creats a nice airflow that carries the warm air created by the CPU, the HDD. and the GPU up and out. Plus it gives a little bit of extra air to the PSU, which blows out to the front. With this setup and the same test run, the GPU peaked at 70C and the CPU at 50C. The case remained ambient temperature, except for a spot directly next to the GPU, that got a warmer. Right now, it runs at a cool 37C for GPU and 29C for CPU (ambient 20C).

It is not without flaws, I just hate the snap-on solution for the plastic parts. Hard to take off but easy to break off.
On the other hand, the small rubber legs for the flat setup are glued on instead of snap on. Once you put them on, they are there to stay. The rubber support pieces for the tower setup have the opposite problem. They don't stay on. You need to be extra careful not to lose them. I can't decide which one was an afterthought.

And my biggest problem is that SilverStone engineers had a great idea but didn't follow all the way through, Some minor extra bits and holes here and there would allow a lot more customization out of the box.

I can say I'm very satisfied with this RVZ01 case. It well worths the price. Using that, you can build a PC that scores very high on Portability, Compatibility/upgrade potential, Performance and Price.


----------



## OCPG

I'm waiting it out for the RVZ02 and Broadwell-k 65w TDP. Hopefully this summer/fall.


----------



## iaFx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebel9227*
> 
> Thanks, CptAdamaant. I didn't use the fan and I'm sending it back. My build is up and running with the stock cooler for now but at least it's running. It could have been a lot worse it sounds like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on the Noctua LH-12 for now but what about the bolt on water coolers designed just for CPU's, the non-custom style? I think I saw someone using one on here, I'll go search.
> 
> Here is a few pictures of my build like I promised in my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!


Where you bought the case? It is version 1.3?, I see this solved the problem of the hole to sfx - l and the power cord no longer impedes the gpu , I can not wait any longer for ftz01 , I think that 'll buy this or ml07 1.1 that has the same problems solved

Sorry for bad english


----------



## Rebel9227

I'm not sure what version the case is, I already destroyed the box and recycled it. I purchased it at Newegg.com.


----------



## noilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebel9227*
> 
> I'm not sure what version the case is, I already destroyed the box and recycled it. I purchased it at Newegg.com.


you can tell which version by the size of the psu vent (80mm or 120mm) and whether the power plug is next to or below the pci brackets


----------



## IsaacM

Hey guys, I'm looking to purchase the ML07b, quick question, can I use standard thickness fans in the three fan slots? Or do I need to go down to 15 mm. I'll be using an itx 970 fyi.


----------



## csuzuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IsaacM*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking to purchase the ML07b, quick question, can I use standard thickness fans in the three fan slots? Or do I need to go down to 15 mm. I'll be using an itx 970 fyi.


yes you can use standard fans


----------



## Pendra

Removed the 3.5 drive and replaced it with two 2.5s. To do so, I put back the middle wall then bolted the 1st HDD onto it. The 2nd HDD went underneath it using a console I made quickly.
While there, I removed the magnetic air filters. oddly enough it did decrease the peak temperature ~10%.
GPU went from 74C to 67C, the CPU From 53C to 49C. The idea to add those filters was nice, but I will not install them for sure.


----------



## LUVgamingordie

I have
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kajukota*
> 
> Here's the first picture of my current build. Many said i couldn't fit an H80i in this thing. I had to prove them wrong. Although the Pentium K OCd to 4.3ghz doesn't put out much heat, temps are steadily at 34c
> 
> 
> If anyone wants more info/pics of th e parts used just ask


i have a h100i and a 780 in the case right now lol


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUVgamingordie*
> 
> I have
> i have a h100i and a 780 in the case right now lol


pics?


----------



## Julian4455

So I've been reading most of these posts 300+ pages, I am planning on buying the ML07B and Im just using ram from my old PC
From reading the post whats a good CPU cooling for a i5- 4690K (might overclock) best budget CPU cooling. Build I am planning.

CASE- ML07B
CPU- i5-4690k
PSU- SFX-L 500W
GPU- 970 reference card
RAM- 8gb rip jaws. (I know these are large)
MOBO- EVGA Z97 Stinger Wi-Fi LGA 1150 (Is this an okay layout?)

Thanks if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## Rebel9227

Hey CptAdamant, I was reading about your Noctua NH-L12 with a Prolimatech Vortex 12 on it and I was wondering if you tried mounting it above the heat sink on the case. Just wondering if it would give it better performance. I'm looking to purchase both and OC my 4690K.

Thanks.


----------



## somna

Looks like the FTZ01 finally going on sale. Was out in Japan. Now http://www.aerocooler.com/product_info.php?products_id=6414 - those shipping rates though... Hopefully Amazon or Newegg will have them in stock soon.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somna*
> 
> Looks like the FTZ01 finally going on sale. Was out in Japan. Now http://www.aerocooler.com/product_info.php?products_id=6414 - those shipping rates though... Hopefully Amazon or Newegg will have them in stock soon.


Excellent news. The first person to get one has to tell me if the sides come off (like they do for the raven) or if they are riveted on (like they are for the Milo / ML07B). And $135? Gees. $70 for the milo, $90 for the raven. I guess they put the fans and filters back in.


----------



## ssg-

I looked FTZ01 manual and it comes with 2x fans.

Does anyone know what connector they use? Is it Molex or 4/3-pin fan connector?


----------



## Geek Branden

When will the FTZ01 chassis be released? I wanted it to be in my next build.


----------



## ssg-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geek Branden*
> 
> When will the FTZ01 chassis be released? I wanted it to be in my next build.


It is already released. It was released 3rd of April. It should come to USA and Europe soonish.


----------



## ComradeZ

Released and available are two completely different things to Silverstone. I suspect a month or two before you will be able to actually purchase it.


----------



## jocelyn

Product page for the silver version is up on newegg now, $129.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163277&cm_re=ftz01-_-11-163-277-_-Product


----------



## ComradeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jocelyn*
> 
> Product page for the silver version is up on newegg now, $129.99
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163277&cm_re=ftz01-_-11-163-277-_-Product


I stand corrected. But no black??


----------



## jocelyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeZ*
> 
> I stand corrected. But no black??


Not yet, but I'm pretty sure the silver version just went up today, so should be any day for the black version.


----------



## Geek Branden

Nice! Sold!


----------



## ruffhi

I'm not buying one unless the sides come off. Someone please let me know if the sides come off.


----------



## noilly

ordered a ftz01S as well. will report back when it comes.


----------



## cptadamant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebel9227*
> 
> Hey CptAdamant, I was reading about your Noctua NH-L12 with a Prolimatech Vortex 12 on it and I was wondering if you tried mounting it above the heat sink on the case. Just wondering if it would give it better performance. I'm looking to purchase both and OC my 4690K.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Rebel9227

I mounted it. It fits perfectly. It did get me better cooling by about 5 degrees celsius. Boht fans (the NF-B9 and USV 12 are connected via a PWM splitter two the PWM connection on my motherboard Asus Z97i Plus) I was able to rais emy overclock to 4.4 GHz


----------



## Rebel9227

Nice, I'll mount mine on the case as well when it arrives. Thanks for the info!


----------



## rjane04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptadamant*
> 
> Hey Rebel9227
> 
> I mounted it. It fits perfectly. It did get me better cooling by about 5 degrees celsius. Boht fans (the NF-B9 and USV 12 are connected via a PWM splitter two the PWM connection on my motherboard Asus Z97i Plus) I was able to rais emy overclock to 4.4 GHz


you reckon galax hof gtx980 will fit inside this case mate? or you need to mod the power cable at the back to do so?


----------



## LUVgamingordie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> pics?


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

That works with the thickness of the card?

<<==Impressed


----------



## LUVgamingordie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> That works with the thickness of the card?
> 
> <<==Impressed


it barely fits :/. If it was any bigger id be screwed lol


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Excellent news. The first person to get one has to tell me if the sides come off (like they do for the raven) or if they are riveted on (like they are for the Milo / ML07B). And $135? Gees. $70 for the milo, $90 for the raven. I guess they put the fans and filters back in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I'm not buying one unless the sides come off. Someone please let me know if the sides come off.


This is interesting ... I have been email chatting with someone from Silverstonetek about an unrelated matter and I asked if the sides of the FTZ01 come off. Here is the reply ...
Quote:


> All three cases (RVZ01, ML07, FTZ01) have their exterior assembled to the main body using screws. There might have been some clips or tabs on ML07's plastic sides that you didn't unhook so you may want to look for them if you want to disassemble it.
> 
> Please keep in mind that we didn't design the exterior shell of these cases to be user replaceable so they are not easy and time consuming to remove!


I have a ML07B downstairs and, for the life of me, I couldn't see how to take the sides off. I will have a much closer look now.


----------



## cptadamant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjane04*
> 
> you reckon galax hof gtx980 will fit inside this case mate? or you need to mod the power cable at the back to do so?


unfortunately, I do not know







I know there are two case types, one with a larger psu fan intake which has a modified psu cable end (can be found in this thread). with the normal version, I can tell you that the msi gtx 980 gaming 4g fits, but only barely. Anything larger would collide. Maybe you can compare the sizes of the two cards.


----------



## snoopaloop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I'm not buying one unless the sides come off. Someone please let me know if the sides come off.


I set up an account after 8 years of lurking just for you. Just got mine in and it looks like it comes apart into three large sections. The main access panel, the motherboard tray, and then the outer panel comes out in a large C-shape. I've got some pictures.



The blue section (exterior and cages) is held on with small screws. The yellow section is basically just the motherboard tray and the back panel, which is made of one single sheet of metal. Everything else appears to be riveted in to the motherboard tray as support for the exterior shell... I didn't actually take everything apart, as I'm on my lunch break at work, so it's possible that some of the other smaller panels are removable as well.

And here's a close up of the screws holding in the exterior shell.


Cheers.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoopaloop*
> 
> I set up an account after 8 years of lurking just for you. Just got mine in and it looks like it comes apart into three large sections. The main access panel, the motherboard tray, and then the outer panel comes out in a large C-shape. I've got some pictures.


Thanks. +1 rep for you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I have a ML07B downstairs and, for the life of me, I couldn't see how to take the sides off. I will have a much closer look now.


Tonight ... I will get a bright light and have a close look (with my glasses this time!).


----------



## ruffhi

Well, well. I was mistaken. There are 6 clips per side on the ML07B that enable you to take the sides off. Front too. Be careful as they are stiff and I've already broken two of them off







. Anyway, sides off my ML07B so I can run cables up the sides with no issues now.


----------



## Mrneal0216

Decided to switch up the CPU Cooler to the Big shuriken 2 rev. b. It fits perfectly on the ASUS Z97-Plus.


----------



## codybby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> No news on the RVZ02?


Bump, anything?


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrneal0216*
> 
> Decided to switch up the CPU Cooler to the Big shuriken 2 rev. b. It fits perfectly on the ASUS Z97-Plus.


Excellent, What temps are you getting with this cooler and do you have another fan above the scythe fan?


----------



## Kajukota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wefornes*
> 
> Hello, could you send me some pictures. What gpu are you using on your rig?? I would like to see how the radiator is installed next to the gpu.


I'm using the evga geforce gtx 750ti superclocked. It's H6.7 x W4.38 so it takes about half of the graphics card area, allowing the 120mm radiator to fit in the leftover space. You might be able to fit the new evga geforce gtx 960 4gb card into the same area as it is only .1 inches longer. Maybe even the gigabyte, 970itx. as long as its about the length of an itx mobi it should fit.


----------



## Mrneal0216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy99*
> 
> Excellent, What temps are you getting with this cooler and do you have another fan above the scythe fan?


Right now it's like 75 degrees in my house and at Idle with the CPU fan running at about 650-750 rpm it shows an Idle temp of 37c. I don't have fan above the scythe, but I'm thinking about putting the fan that came with the AXP-200 muscle up there.


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrneal0216*
> 
> Right now it's like 75 degrees in my house and at Idle with the CPU fan running at about 650-750 rpm it shows an Idle temp of 37c. I don't have fan above the scythe, but I'm thinking about putting the fan that came with the AXP-200 muscle up there.


ah quite decent idle temps with that fan rpm, guess will be better when at 1000 or max rpm. Any particular reason for slower rpm? is it noisy? i am this close to buying this cooler and what to know if its the right one. i have an i5 4690k oc to 3.9 currently i have an evo but will be soon moving on to sff cooler with the raven.


----------



## Mrneal0216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy99*
> 
> ah quite decent idle temps with that fan rpm, guess will be better when at 1000 or max rpm. Any particular reason for slower rpm? is it noisy? i am this close to buying this cooler and what to know if its the right one. i have an i5 4690k oc to 3.9 currently i have an evo but will be soon moving on to sff cooler with the raven.


Hey Ozzy,

I used the Asus Fan Xpert software for fan tuning and that's what it currently has it set too. It's within the Extreme Quiet Zone setting. I ran the fan at 1000 rpm's earlier last night just to test the sound and by my standards it's not noisy at all. As most people has stated the loudest fan in the system right now is the PSU fan. Here is a pic of my temps and settings this morning.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> $135? Gees. $70 for the milo, $90 for the raven. I guess they put the fans and filters back in.


Although I can't actually confirm or deny... per images and specifications on the Newegg website it appears they did:


----------



## noilly

Just finished my ftz01 build (w/o gpu for now). Some thoughts:

-Build quality is very nice (surprisingly heavy too), almost entirely aluminum/steel with only the ssd/gpu divider and the stands being plastic

-The steel side panel paint color is slightly flatter than the aluminum "unibody" (but I don't mind it; I have too much black tech/AV stuff as it is).

-Cabling is *very* tight if using SFX-L psu, especially since I am using all 4 hdd drive mounts.

-The Noctua L12 w/o top fan fits with the asus z97i board, but I am using very low profile ram.

-The power plug is below the pci slots and the psu vent is 120mm (as expected).


----------



## ssg-

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noilly*
> 
> -The Noctua L12 w/o top fan fits with the asus z97i board, but I am using very low profile ram.


Do you think slim fan would fit to top of Noctua L12?


----------



## shotglas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noilly*
> 
> -The steel side panel paint color is slightly flatter than the aluminum "unibody" (but I don't mind it; I have too much black tech/AV stuff as it is).


so the large top and bottom panels are atill cheap steel? thats a real deal breaker for the (lian li level) price theyre asking


----------



## noilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shotglas*
> 
> so the large top and bottom panels are atill cheap steel? thats a real deal breaker for the (lian li level) price theyre asking


Given the way the case is structured, I don't think aluminum sides would work unless they were really thick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssg-*
> 
> W
> Do you think slim fan would fit to top of Noctua L12?


I am using a slim fan mounted to the case door and it fits fine. I am using the 20mm thick deepcool fan:

http://www.deepcool.com/product/gamerstorm/2013-12/6_112.shtml

Although I think I will replace it when the noctua slim fans come out.


----------



## jocelyn

Product pages are finally up on amazon for both silver and black models, no shipping estimate for either though.

Black: http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Technology-Fortress-Aluminum-FTZ01B/dp/B00WENHTC8
Silver: http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Technology-Fortress-Aluminum-FTZ01S/dp/B00WENHTNW


----------



## snoopaloop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shotglas*
> 
> so the large top and bottom panels are atill cheap steel? thats a real deal breaker for the (lian li level) price theyre asking


Aside from the heft of the case (it is pretty heavy), I really don't see a problem with structural elements being made out of a sturdier material. I bought the ftz01 variant of this case because I simply didn't want any plastic construction and I'm quite pleased with the overall build quality. If you're on the fence about purchasing, then you should probably look at one of the other Fortress model chassis from Silverstone to get an idea of construction.


----------



## Pendra

Last time, due to a small oversight, I blocked the CPU Fan with a cable. It went unnoticed because I turned off CPU Fan warning earlier to testing the water cooling. After a lengthy gaming session, I noticed that my CPU is peaking at 65C-68C. So practically, the case fan and a smallish passive heat sink provided acceptable cooling for the 4570S. Plus the case ventilation setup works quite well because the heat did't build up in the MoBo compartment.


----------



## ssg-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendra*
> 
> Last time, due to a small oversight, I blocked the CPU Fan with a cable. It went unnoticed because I turned off CPU Fan warning earlier to testing the water cooling. After a lengthy gaming session, I noticed that my CPU is peaking at 65C-68C. So practically, the case fan and a smallish passive heat sink provided acceptable cooling for the 4570S. Plus the case ventilation setup works quite well because the heat did't build up in the MoBo compartment.


Aww. This really makes me regret getting 4590. I really should have taken S model as I do not even use this rig for gaming. I probably could get away with passive cooling even with 4590. Maybe some really low rpm fan. I want as silent system as possible.

What heatsink did you use?
Edit: COOLER MASTER XDREAM I117 I guess?


----------



## Pendra

Yeah, COOLER MASTER XDREAM I117. It was the slimmest and cheapest cooler I could get.


----------



## somna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shotglas*
> 
> so the large top and bottom panels are atill cheap steel? thats a real deal breaker for the (lian li level) price theyre asking


I really wouldn't call it cheap steel. It a sturdy solid sheet of steel. As other said it does attribute to its heavy weight though.

Pretty happy with my FTZ01, hope they make a scale down version in future.


----------



## shotglas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoopaloop*
> 
> Aside from the heft of the case (it is pretty heavy), I really don't see a problem with structural elements being made out of a sturdier material.


its nto about weight or sturdiness
at 130€ theyre asking lian li levels of money for their case and yet despite it being advertised as having an aluminium exterior the 2 largest panels on the thing are made out of a much cheaper worse feeling and worse looking material


----------



## snoopaloop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shotglas*
> 
> its nto about weight or sturdiness
> at 130€ theyre asking lian li levels of money for their case and yet despite it being advertised as having an aluminium exterior the 2 largest panels on the thing are made out of a much cheaper worse feeling and worse looking material


I get where you're coming from, but honestly the quality is high on this case. The seams are clean; the case is solid. This is very similar to the Lian Li cases I've seen. Does it use a sheet of brushed steel instead of brushed aluminum for the main side panel? Perhaps... I actually don't know how to tell the difference. It's metal and it matches the metal of the rest of the case. The finish on the central face-plate section is a higher gloss, but I took that as a design decision rather than a change in material.

There are quibbles that can be made regarding price: it's a small case for the price of a large case; riser cards can't be THAT expensive; the ml07 is almost half the price and almost the same case in plastic; etc. These are valid complaints and I'm not trying to marginalize them, but they aren't deal-breakers for me. If Lian Li made a case that I wanted more than the ftz01 for my media center, then I would have bought that one. What I wanted was a small, premium case with just enough room for a custom loop, and that is this. There really isn't anything else on the market right now that fits those specs other than custom builds (and Lian Li's wall-mount case, but I don't want motherboard lights shining in the background of my movies). Being the only product in a market segment means they can get away with a slightly higher price tag.


----------



## noilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoopaloop*
> 
> I get where you're coming from, but honestly the quality is high on this case. The seams are clean; the case is solid. This is very similar to the Lian Li cases I've seen. Does it use a sheet of brushed steel instead of brushed aluminum for the main side panel? Perhaps... I actually don't know how to tell the difference. It's metal and it matches the metal of the rest of the case. The finish on the central face-plate section is a higher gloss, but I took that as a design decision rather than a change in material.
> 
> There are quibbles that can be made regarding price: it's a small case for the price of a large case; riser cards can't be THAT expensive; the ml07 is almost half the price and almost the same case in plastic; etc. These are valid complaints and I'm not trying to marginalize them, but they aren't deal-breakers for me. If Lian Li made a case that I wanted more than the ftz01 for my media center, then I would have bought that one. What I wanted was a small, premium case with just enough room for a custom loop, and that is this. There really isn't anything else on the market right now that fits those specs other than custom builds (and Lian Li's wall-mount case, but I don't want motherboard lights shining in the background of my movies). Being the only product in a market segment means they can get away with a slightly higher price tag.


I agree with this assessment. It may be part steel (their website always said this) and the price may be a bit high, but no other case fit my needs (full size gpu, 4 hdd, >low profile air coolers, slim tower format). I'm not holding my breath for a potential ncase/other community slim tower or paying out the nose for a custom.


----------



## SilverStone

This is a photo of FTZ01's unibody frame, a U-shaped extruded aluminum piece with precision cutouts and metal stubs added. There are no Lian Li cases constructed like this, so why are they charging people "SilverStone prices" for their simpler aluminum sheet panel products?


----------



## jocelyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo of FTZ01's unibody frame, a U-shaped extruded aluminum piece with precision cutouts and metal stubs added. There are no Lian Li cases constructed like this, so why are they charging people "SilverStone prices" for their simpler aluminum sheet panel products?


I have to say, I was shocked and seriously impressed by how thick the aluminum panels were on my FT03-Mini. I'm glad to see that same quality/construction carries over to the FTZ01.

Is there any chance of seeing an updated version that includes matching silver fan filters for the silver model? Regardless, this looks set to be my next case, I was impressed by the RVZ01 when I had it, but hated the plastic, so I'm glad to see this finally hit market.

Now if only we could an option to disable the fanless mode on the SX500-LG (to eliminate the start/stop clicking) I'd be set for my rebuild.


----------



## shotglas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoopaloop*
> 
> I get where you're coming from, but honestly the quality is high on this case. The seams are clean; the case is solid.


on the bottom panel - are the visible indentations where the threded holes are mounted to the panel?
my milo's bottom/right side panel is littered with these ugly hexagonal markings everywhere where theres a mount on the inside
also whats the power and reset switch like? the one on the milo is a catastrophe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> This is a photo of FTZ01's unibody frame, a U-shaped extruded aluminum piece with precision cutouts and metal stubs added. There are no Lian Li cases constructed like this, so why are they charging people "SilverStone prices" for their simpler aluminum sheet panel products?


the point is when i read the announcements and saw the price of the case i expected it to have an all aluminium exterior
now that i know that isnt actually the case i have to reevaluate my hitherto nearly guaranteed ftz01 purchase

the fact that the milo (which i bought to try out the build in) turned out to be a nightmare to keep cool and quiet also plays a role in this


----------



## snoopaloop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shotglas*
> 
> on the bottom panel - are the visible indentations where the threded holes are mounted to the panel?
> my milo's bottom/right side panel is littered with these ugly hexagonal markings everywhere where theres a mount on the inside
> also whats the power and reset switch like? the one on the milo is a catastrophe
> the point is when i read the announcements and saw the price of the case i expected it to have an all aluminium exterior
> now that i know that isnt actually the case i have to reevaluate my hitherto nearly guaranteed ftz01 purchase
> 
> the fact that the milo (which i bought to try out the build in) turned out to be a nightmare to keep cool and quiet also plays a role in this


I only have a photo on my phone at the moment, but I believe there are two slightly raised areas on the exterior of the panel the motherboard sits on where the mounting points are. The photo really isn't up to snuff, so I'll get back to you on that and the power buttons tomorrow (I'm in the middle of my build and haven't powered on with anything other than the motherboard switch so far). (unless someone else can get to it first)


----------



## snoopaloop

There are two hexagonal marks on the back panel (just the two circled in the photo... don't judge the vga cable, I'm hooked up to an old test monitor







)



As far as the power and reset buttons go... they feel fine to me... they give a solid click and stuff. What exactly was the problem with the older ones?


----------



## AndreaMG

Those marks are present in my RVZ01 as well, I think they're some sort of trademark / logo at this point


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> 
> 
> This is a photo of FTZ01's unibody frame, a U-shaped extruded aluminum piece with precision cutouts and metal stubs added. There are no Lian Li cases constructed like this, so why are they charging people "SilverStone prices" for their simpler aluminum sheet panel products?


Still the two side panels do not match not only in the material but also in color


----------



## Terve

Hello together,

i am currently a TJ08B-E owner, but i am considering about buying a milo ml07. I want to move my desktop computer to a gaming htpc (with the available hardware), because i am more working on my laptop - i only turn on my desktop computer if i want to play assetto corsa on my playseat at the tv...

But - i have several questions to solve before i am going to buy the ml07.

My current setup is:
Xenon E3-1230V2 with Corsair H70
Sapphire HD6950 Dual Fan
SanDisk 256GB SSD
AsRock Z77-Pro4 M (and i have still a Asus P8H61 which i would like to use for the ML07)

So my Questions are:
- Is there enough place to put inside of the case the Corsair H70? It would also be acceptable for me to have the radiator inside and the fan outside.
- The HD6950 is not "oversized", or? I saw configurations with more powerful gpu's
- Which PSU should i buy? Is the be quiet 400w sfx enough?

Thank you so much!

Cheers,
Sebastian


----------



## ruffhi

I have finally finished my ML07B HTPC build. A complete build log that covers the parts selection and build is here at overclock.net.

Some pictures of the ML07B that I started with and ended with ...

Firstly, sleeved front power cables ...









Testing Cryorig C1 cooler with different motherboards ... had to swap from my initial selection (ASUS) to a ASRock because the C1 won't fit with the ASUS. Here is my testing with the ASRock ...










The PSU air in-take needed some dremeling - I went with the SFX-L and the 120mm fan ... my case had the smaller in-take ...



























I also popped the sides off so that I could use the cavity for cable management ...



























All parts installed, running some memory tests ...


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terve*
> 
> So my Questions are:
> - Which PSU should i buy? Is the be quiet 400w sfx enough?


I have a SFX-L that only runs the fan when it is 'hot' ... so far (and I haven't done any temperature testing yet), the PSU fan hasn't even turned on.


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I also popped the sides off so that I could use the cavity for cable management ...


That's genius. Makes me want to do the same.


----------



## Khaylar

GTX 980 Recommendation for RVZ01 Horizontal / Entertainment Cabinet placement?

Hello Folks,

I'm planning an RVZ01 build . The computer will move back and forth between my entertainment center and my home office on occasion. In the Entertainment center it will be placed horizontally in a compartment with rear and front openings.

My primary question is: What style GTX980 should I get? Blower type or ACX type? I'm primarily looking at the EVGA superclocked blower version or ACX (not FTW) versions. Is the Blower Type better to keep the case cool with a horizontal placement?

Other parts I'm planning:
Crucial Ballistic Sport Very Low Profile 16GB
Silverstone 600W SFX PS
Asus Z97i - plus MB
Core i7-4790K
Noctua NH-L12
Crucial BX100 1TB SSD
WD 2 TB Green 3.5 HDD for Photo Storage (Transfer from existing comp with Photos already on it...)

Logitech K830 Wireless Keyboard/Trackpad for living room
Xbox 360 Controller

Thanks,

Khaylar


----------



## wefornes

Hi, I have a gtx 980 acx 2.0 and works very good with 2 slim fans from the case pushing air over the gpu. 40*C idle / 70*C gaming are the temps that I have with the case vertically.

Best regards.


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wefornes*
> 
> Hi, I have a gtx 980 acx 2.0 and works very good with 2 slim fans from the case pushing air over the gpu. 40*C idle / 70*C gaming are the temps that I have with the case vertically.
> 
> Best regards.


are you using the silverstone slim fans which came with the case or you purchased a different one?


----------



## wefornes

I have the ones that came with the case.


----------



## fleetfeather

It's been a long time since I've checked in here, and so I'm a bit behind the times.....

Are there any cpu coolers (air or water) which can handle a overclock and also fit inside one of the various RVZ01-esque cases?

Looking to handle a 4790k @1.20v


----------



## mardon

I have just purchased the RVZ01.

It'll have:

x2 SSD's
Silverstone 500W PSU.
x1 Mechanccal
x1 Optical,
P8Z77I_DELUXE
3770k (Overclocked)
Hydro H55 Watercooler
1.5v DDR3 1600mhz RAM Low Profile Ram
and an GTX 970.. i'm looking at this one http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#sp

It states a 550W PSU. Does that mean i'm out of luck and should go for the standard GTX970?

Also is it worth going for two low profile fans for push/pull on the Hydro H55?


----------



## iLcc

Hello,

Thank you for this helpful thread. I've been going through the last 100~ pages but haven't precisely found what I'm looking for.

Here's my build :

Case : ML07B
Motherboard : Gigabyte Z97N-wifi
CPU : i5-4690K
CPU cooler : Silverstone Argon AR06
RAM : 2 * 4 Corsair Vengeance
GPU : MSI Geforce GTX 970 TwinFrozr V
PSU : Silverstone SFX 500W 80Plus gold
SSD : Crucial MX200 500GB

I have a problem regarding the cooling and fans. Should I get any case fan? (I am not planning any overclocking yet)
If yes, what should I get?

Thank you.


----------



## Pendra

My RVZ01 came with two slim 12cm fans. Why do you want to buy more?
The fans decrease the temperature inside ~5C plus you don't cook your HDDs.


----------



## snoopaloop

Last I checked, the ML07 doesn't come with any case fans at all, so you'll want to get some (there are three slots, two of which are mandatory -- cup and gpu, plus a second opening on the gpu side... may as well fill it up, right?).

You'll need to find slim fans, ala the Silverstone variety (the FW121). Which flavor you choose would be up to your own preference, of course. Just keep in mind that you will see the fans from outside the case.


----------



## nar0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLcc*
> 
> I have a problem regarding the cooling and fans. Should I get any case fan? (I am not planning any overclocking yet)
> If yes, what should I get?
> 
> Thank you.


The silverstone 120mm slim fans are standard for the RVZ01 so getting those will be just fine. If you can fit a full sized fan though, it'll typically be better, probably want one with high static pressure (basically any fan recommended for a radiator) since the case is pretty cramped.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendra*
> 
> My RVZ01 came with two slim 12cm fans. Why do you want to buy more?
> The fans decrease the temperature inside ~5C plus you don't cook your HDDs.


The ML07 doesn't come with any fans standard unlike the RVZ01.


----------



## iLcc

Hey,

I still have 2 nocturnal nf f12 pwm from a previous build. Do you think I could use them in the ml07?


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLcc*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I still have 2 nocturnal nf f12 pwm from a previous build. Do you think I could use them in the ml07?


Yes. No reason why not down near the GPU. It might be a little different over the motherboard in-take depending on your cooler selection.


----------



## Jakewat

I know the RVZ01 and ML07 have pretty much the same interiors, but just want a quick opinion on which case I should get. I like and dislike different things about the exteriors and just want some personal experience input onto which they prefer.

Honestly i would get the FTZ01 but there is no indication as to when it will be available in my country, and shipping from the US is outrageous. If anyone did happen to know the release date for New Zealand however, that would be great. I'm really just looking forward to downsizing my whole system, big change from WC'd TJ07 to MITX.


----------



## nar0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> I know the RVZ01 and ML07 have pretty much the same interiors, but just want a quick opinion on which case I should get. I like and dislike different things about the exteriors and just want some personal experience input onto which they prefer.
> 
> Honestly i would get the FTZ01 but there is no indication as to when it will be available in my country, and shipping from the US is outrageous. If anyone did happen to know the release date for New Zealand however, that would be great. I'm really just looking forward to downsizing my whole system, big change from WC'd TJ07 to MITX.


Well the ML07 is cheaper while the RVZ01 comes with two fans and fan filters as standard so if you are planning on not using the silverstone default fans then it'll be cheaper to get the ML07.


----------



## Jakewat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nar0*
> 
> Well the ML07 is cheaper while the RVZ01 comes with two fans and fan filters as standard so if you are planning on not using the silverstone default fans then it'll be cheaper to get the ML07.


I am planning on changing the fans, but does the ML07 not come with dust filters by default?


----------



## nar0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> I am planning on changing the fans, but does the ML07 not come with dust filters by default?


Nope, it's pretty no frills at a no frills cost. Dust filters aren't that expensive to buy separately though, or at least they shouldn't be... I'm not sure about New Zealand. If you need dust filters and you can't buy them separately there it might be an issue.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> Honestly i would get the FTZ01 but there is no indication as to when it will be available in my country, and shipping from the US is outrageous. If anyone did happen to know the release date for New Zealand however, that would be great. I'm really just looking forward to downsizing my whole system, big change from WC'd TJ07 to MITX.


A shipment scheduled to go out this month to our New Zealand distributor will have the FTZ01 included. ETA is second week of June.


----------



## Jakewat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> A shipment scheduled to go out this month to our New Zealand distributor will have the FTZ01 included. ETA is second week of June.


Yeah, I contacted a NZ retailer and he said that he would probably be getting some in his next silverstone shipment but said that would be a few months away. Good to hear it's not too far however.


----------



## mardon

After some fiddling the hydro h55 goes in quite nicely. I've got a little zalman fan controlling the 3 pin case Fan so I can quiet things down when in eco mode.
My 3770k is running @ 4.3 ghz at 1.18v. Idle temps are around 31/32. Is this a little high or OK?


----------



## fleetfeather

what's your load temp @ 1.18v with the H55?

idle temp seems fine to me.


----------



## Axeia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Julian4455*
> 
> From reading the post whats a good CPU cooling for a i5- 4690K (might overclock) best budget CPU cooling. Build I am planning.
> ..
> RAM- 8gb rip jaws. (I know these are large)
> 
> Thanks if anyone has suggestions.


The BeQuiet Shadow Rock LP is quite cheap and looks like a solid/quiet performer. That RAM is going to bite your ass though, super small cases and extra-extra large RAM is a bad combination. You might want to consider taking off the heatsinks if your budget bound, if you think they need the heatsinks try finding some cheap smaller ones. I did the same with Corsair Vengeance RAM when I gave them to my girlfriend, took off the heatsinks and replaced them with smaller ones from 'the bay' (not sure if linking sites is allowed). You can guestimate if they need the heatsinks by just doing some RAM intensive stuff on your desktep and then feeling if the heatsinks actually heat up, usually they get luke warm.


----------



## aliakin

This my system.

Asus impact vii z97
kingston 1200 mhz 16 gb ram
msi 980 gtx gaming
rvz01
Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme S watercooling
1tb samsung evo 850
250 gb samsung evo 840
silverstone 600w sfx psu
Corsair Air Series SP120Q Quiet Edition
Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition
silverstone ledstrip

it is stable on 4.6 ghz


----------



## aliakin




----------



## max883

Do a NZXT Kraken G10 on a GTX 780 fitt in this case?


----------



## Pendra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> Yeah, I contacted a NZ retailer and he said that he would probably be getting some in his next silverstone shipment but said that would be a few months away. Good to hear it's not too far however.


Do you have any friends who plans to visit EU or US? He could just bring one back.
If you discard the packaging, it turns into a smallish empty metal shell. You can pack clothes in it so no space wasted.


----------



## Jakewat

Ended up grabbing an ML07 and will possibly upgrade to the FTZ01 later. Awaiting on my ITX board and SX500 before I can start taking apart my current system and cramming it into the case. Going to get rid of all my water cooling and go back to air for the first time in a few years, possibly considering using an AIO cooler however.
Quick pic of the case next to the big bro, will be sad to see it go.
http://s1354.photobucket.com/user/Jakewat97/media/temporary_zpsnwuguicw.jpg.html


----------



## Pendra

I just encountered a pretty bad issue.
I sourced a cheap 300 W SFX PSU. It had an extremely noisy fan, so I had to replace it. Unfortunately I could not get 8x8x1.5cm fan, only the standard 8x8x2,5. I cut open the venti grill and replaced the fan, no issue. Then the problems began:

I could not put it back to its rack because the additional 5mm sticking out.

I tried to turn it upside down because there was plenty of space between the rack and top of the PSU. But the two pointless tabs between the rack and the PSU stopped the attempt. I cut them out and squeezed the PSU in. Well, the fan had zero airflow because it was totally covered.

Then I realized this makes no difference because the hot air don't travel downward, where the PSU exhaust faces normally. The heated air moves up, gets stuck inside the PSU and builds up. It is not healthy for the PSU to run the RZV01 in a tower config.
I removed the rack and just put the PSU in. Now the exhaust faces up and it intakes from the small PSU opening. Nice.

Then I realized the hot PSU air now cooks the 2 HDDs that are attached to the divider wall between the upper and the lower compartment. Practically just over the PSU. Since that thing is a big blocking wall, again, the heat kinda builds up there. The HDDs went up to ~45-55C

Fortunately, there is an opening on the side of that wall. It is there to allow the Power cable through. The air moves in that direction. I installed some neoprene foam to insulate the HDDs and direct the air there. It worked quite well HDD temperature dropped to the 35C range.

Anyway, this solution sucks. I'm considering the complete removal of that wall. Then I would place the HDDs below the PSU and make a console to hold the PSU on around the middle of the box.


----------



## AvengerNoonZz

Hey all,

So I'm building a second RVZ01 gaming rig.

MOBO: ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX Motherboard
CPU: i5 4460
CPU Cooler: Silverstone NT06-PRO CPU Cooler
PSU: Silverstone SFX 600W
RAM: Corsair Low Profile 8GB DDR3 RAM
HDD/SSD: Don't need

I've decided to go with the i5 4460 as I won't be overclocking and I don't think there's much of a difference compared to the i5 4590. Anyway my questions are -

1. What do you guys think of the build for 1080p gaming?
2. Do you have any recommendations of other CPU coolers? (if there's anything better)
3. I'm struggling to choose a GPU but I have been eyeing the Gigabyte GTX 970 Mini so.. what do you guys think of that GPU?

Overall, I'm looking for a solid 1080p gaming build that can play most modern games on high settings and a build that doesn't sound like a hair dryer. My old build had a r9 280x from XFX and it was so loud under full load.

Cheers!


----------



## Pendra

My box is silent as hell. I can hardly believe there are 6 fans inside (4x12cm, 1x9.2 cm, 1x8cm)
For years, I was fooled to think the terrible helicopter noise normal. No you just need to be more selective about the parts. Literally 2 extra bucks made a big difference in terms of noise.

You should get the S version, so much cooler. My 4570S could run on passive sink and a case fan
I use one like this: http://www.aiotech.fr/WebRoot/StoreFR/Shops/63047321/5006/B7F5/782E/6ACF/04C7/C0A8/29BB/C51B/Idream_i117_02.jpg

I managed to block the CPU fan twice already with lose cables. The temperature peaked around 65C in heavy gaming. Only 16C difference between working and blocked CPU fan. I assume if you installed that bigger sink, you would not need a dedicated CPU fan at all.

I would go for a full size GPU, there is plenty of space inside. Bigger size better heat dissipation, more silence. My dual fans spin at 40% during max load.


----------



## Sumane

Hey everyone,

I have started gathering the parts i need for my raven build, but i have one question.

My system will revolve around an intel i5 4690k cpu and MSI gaming GTX 970. Will the Silverstone 450w SFX (Bronze) psu be enough for that? I have run this spec through some PSU calculators online, and I cant come up with an overclocked configuration that needs more than 400w, however MSI recommend at least a 500w PSU for this graphics card, even though its rated at less that 180w.

Do you think the 450w will be enough?


----------



## AvengerNoonZz

Thanks Pendra!

So it looks like I'll be keeping the same parts and will keep researching on a suitable GPU.

This is what happened with my first RVZ01 build. The GPU was way too loud.. But then again it was a XFX R9 280.

Does anyone here use the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1? if so how does it perform in terms of noise and temperatures? also, do you run two fans under the GPU?


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerNoonZz*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> CPU Cooler: Silverstone NT06-PRO CPU Cooler
> 
> 1. What do you guys think of the build for 1080p gaming?
> 2. Do you have any recommendations of other CPU coolers? (if there's anything better)
> 3. I'm struggling to choose a GPU but I have been eyeing the Gigabyte GTX 970 Mini so.. what do you guys think of that GPU?
> 
> Overall, I'm looking for a solid 1080p gaming build that can play most modern games on high settings and a build that *doesn't sound like a hair dryer*. My old build had a r9 280x from XFX and it was so loud under full load.
> 
> Cheers!


The NT06-PRO CPU Fan is loud as hell and does sound like a hair dryer. I don't recommend this unless you plan on using a different fan. Keep in mind this is a 20mm thick PWM fan and is very hard to find. You can't go with a 25mm thick fan because it will hit your components on the board. You may have to settle for a 15mm thick fan instead.

Prolimatech Samuael 17 is pretty good.
There has been success with Noctua NHL-12s on here but it's huge and you might need to modify your case.
There are more here if you look around.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumane*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have started gathering the parts i need for my raven build, but i have one question.
> 
> My system will revolve around an intel i5 4690k cpu and MSI gaming GTX 970. Will the Silverstone 450w SFX (Bronze) psu be enough for that? I have run this spec through some PSU calculators online, and I cant come up with an overclocked configuration that needs more than 400w, however MSI recommend at least a 500w PSU for this graphics card, even though its rated at less that 180w.
> 
> Do you think the 450w will be enough?


The 450W SFX Bronze will be enough but I don't recommend it. The fan has a habit of going full blast and staying on full blast well after a gaming session and nothing short of a reboot fixes this. This is from my own experience and I upgraded to the 600W SFX instead just because of this.


----------



## Sumane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> The 450W SFX Bronze will be enough but I don't recommend it. The fan has a habit of going full blast and staying on full blast well after a gaming session and nothing short of a reboot fixes this. This is from my own experience and I upgraded to the 600W SFX instead just because of this.


thanks for the heads up. I managed to get one really cheap so im going to give it a go and find out. If its no good i can always upgrade in the future.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerNoonZz*
> 
> So I'm building a second RVZ01 gaming rig.
> 
> MOBO: ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX Motherboard
> CPU: i5 4460
> CPU Cooler: Silverstone NT06-PRO CPU Cooler
> PSU: Silverstone SFX 600W
> RAM: Corsair Low Profile 8GB DDR3 RAM
> HDD/SSD: Don't need
> 
> I've decided to go with the i5 4460 as I won't be overclocking and I don't think there's much of a difference compared to the i5 4590. Anyway my questions are -
> 
> 1. What do you guys think of the build for 1080p gaming?
> 2. Do you have any recommendations of other CPU coolers? (if there's anything better)
> 3. I'm struggling to choose a GPU but I have been eyeing the Gigabyte GTX 970 Mini so.. what do you guys think of that GPU?
> 
> Overall, I'm looking for a solid 1080p gaming build that can play most modern games on high settings and a build that doesn't sound like a hair dryer. My old build had a r9 280x from XFX and it was so loud under full load.
> 
> Cheers!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendra*
> 
> You should get the S version, so much cooler. My 4570S could run on passive sink and a case fan


Agreed. The 'S' will keep you slightly cooler.

I have a Cryorig C1 in mine ML07B. They fit on the ASRock mobo. I have yet to put the CPU under a heavy load so I don't know at present how it does. At idle ... CPU temps in the low 30s.


----------



## AvengerNoonZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> The NT06-PRO CPU Fan is loud as hell and does sound like a hair dryer. I don't recommend this unless you plan on using a different fan. Keep in mind this is a 20mm thick PWM fan and is very hard to find. You can't go with a 25mm thick fan because it will hit your components on the board. You may have to settle for a 15mm thick fan instead.
> 
> Prolimatech Samuael 17 is pretty good.
> There has been success with Noctua NHL-12s on here but it's huge and you might need to modify your case.
> There are more here if you look around.


Oh right, thanks! Unfortunately I can't find the Prolimatech in any Australian stores but I can find the Noctua pretty easy. I wasn't too worried about the CPU cooler since my first RVZ01 build, the 450W PSU and GPU were much louder both idle and under load compared to the CPU cooler (I think it was the Sycthe Shuriken Rev. B), lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Agreed. The 'S' will keep you slightly cooler.


Thanks for the suggestion. I found some 'S' models but does anyone have an idea how they perform compared to the 'normal' models for gaming?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendra*
> 
> You should get the S version, so much cooler. My 4570S could run on passive sink and a case fan


Looking forward to the 65w tdp i7 Skylake CPU rumored for this summer/fall.


----------



## blitz68

Hey guys, I'm wondering if the orientation of the cooler block is an important factor for keeping temperatures down. This thread has given me the impression that the NH-L12 is the preferred cooler for the RVZ01, but every build I've seen seems to position the cooler in a counter intuitive way. The fins(?) of the cooler are parallel to the air intake grating and it looks like there would be much better air flow if the block was rotated 90 degrees (see picture).

Is this not possible to do due to spacing restrictions? And is the orientation an important factor at all? I'm planning out my first build so I apologize if these are simple questions.


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blitz68*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm wondering if the orientation of the cooler block is an important factor for keeping temperatures down. This thread has given me the impression that the NH-L12 is the preferred cooler for the RVZ01, but every build I've seen seems to position the cooler in a counter intuitive way. The fins(?) of the cooler are parallel to the air intake grating and it looks like there would be much better air flow if the block was rotated 90 degrees (see picture).
> 
> Is this not possible to do due to spacing restrictions? And is the orientation an important factor at all? I'm planning out my first build so I apologize if these are simple questions.


I don't think it would make much difference tbh,
The issue I had when using the NH-L12, was obstructing my ram so I had to install it differently from your photo you posted, but I doubt it would make much difference, but in the end, I wasn't overly happy with the temp so I switched to a Corsair H55, was a tight squeeze but was worth it!


----------



## blitz68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I don't think it would make much difference tbh,
> The issue I had when using the NH-L12, was obstructing my ram so I had to install it differently from your photo you posted, but I doubt it would make much difference, but in the end, I wasn't overly happy with the temp so I switched to a Corsair H55, was a tight squeeze but was worth it!


So the picture I initially posted (the one you quoted) is the orientation that I think is worse for air flow. I edited my post with a clearer diagram. Is the setup that you had RAM clearance issues with look like the diagram I proposed on the right? Do you think that low profile RAM would have allowed you to keep the NH-L12 in that orientation?

Also I'm interested in your experience with the H55, are you finding that it is significantly better than the NH-L12? Could you let me know what your temperatures were like for both setups?

Thanks!


----------



## kossiewossie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blitz68*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I don't think it would make much difference tbh,
> The issue I had when using the NH-L12, was obstructing my ram so I had to install it differently from your photo you posted, but I doubt it would make much difference, but in the end, I wasn't overly happy with the temp so I switched to a Corsair H55, was a tight squeeze but was worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the picture I initially posted (the one you quoted) is the orientation that I think is worse for air flow. I edited my post with a clearer diagram. Is the setup that you had RAM clearance issues with look like the diagram I proposed on the right? Do you think that low profile RAM would have allowed you to keep the NH-L12 in that orientation?
> 
> Also I'm interested in your experience with the H55, are you finding that it is significantly better than the NH-L12? Could you let me know what your temperatures were like for both setups?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

I used the NH-L12 for about a day and had terrible experience with it, I don't recall the numbers for the temp on the CPU I just remember them being to high for any overclocking at all, so I managed to fit a H55 with a SP120 fan and temps are pretty amazing for such a compact environment,

Ambient temp in the room is 22-23c
CPU temp idle is 32-35c and max load using Intel burn test is 70-76c (arrange based on each core) current overclock is 4.5ghz with offset of 0.065v
I was using a Corsair vengeance low profile ram but by switching to the H55 I noticed I could change to the Corsair Platinum kit but it required modding the ram, Removing the top part of the heat sink

I don't have any new photos of the corsair platinum kits installed, Installing the H55 is a very tight fit but its doable!


----------



## ar44

Hi all, about to pull the trigger on this case but I am still wondering about certain aspects:
-Is getting the FTZ01 to get the sfx500-l PSU worth the premium? Any other advantage other than looks and PSU?
-I could not find any mention of the Galax GTX970 exoc fitting in this case. Anyone tried it without struggling?
-I admit I am a bit confused about CPU & GPU cooling, airflows and whatnot. I plan on building this rig with an i5-4690k on an asus z97I-plus. I heard good things about the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev B but what's the point of having two superposed fans (Case fan + CPU fan, with a gap in between) blowing towards the heatsink? Is it more efficient? If yes does this setup make sens: CPU fan (Scythe shuriken) + Case fan (stock or Prolimatech Pro USV14 140mm). Regarding the GPU, if the graphics card already has 2 integrated fans (which I guess blow air toward the heatsink), is it relevant to use the case fan as well? What about 2 case fans?

I know those questions sound like noob questions but well....I am a noob








Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## bills889

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ar44*
> 
> Hi all, about to pull the trigger on this case but I am still wondering about certain aspects:
> -Is getting the FTZ01 to get the sfx500-l PSU worth the premium? Any other advantage other than looks and PSU?
> -I could not find any mention of the Galax GTX970 exoc fitting in this case. Anyone tried it without struggling?
> -I admit I am a bit confused about CPU & GPU cooling, airflows and whatnot. I plan on building this rig with an i5-4690k on an asus z97I-plus. I heard good things about the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev B but what's the point of having two superposed fans (Case fan + CPU fan, with a gap in between) blowing towards the heatsink? Is it more efficient? If yes does this setup make sens: CPU fan (Scythe shuriken) + Case fan (stock or Prolimatech Pro USV14 140mm). Regarding the GPU, if the graphics card already has 2 integrated fans (which I guess blow air toward the heatsink), is it relevant to use the case fan as well? What about 2 case fans?
> 
> I know those questions sound like noob questions but well....I am a noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot guys!


.

Hey mate, the case comes with two fans which bring cold air into the system. This is essential as one fan sites right on top of the CPU and GPU constantly feeding it cold air from outside. They're already installed you just have to give them power. An extra fan to cover the other half of your GPU would help but may not be essential. I have an i5 and r9 290 with a blower style fan and it runs perfectly. The bigger PSU is recommended if you intend on over clocking your GPU n CPU. If your not gonna mess around with clocks save your money.


----------



## Pendra

The dimensions of my GTX960, that fits without any issue is 267 x 139 x 36
The dimensions of the GALAX GTX 970 is stated as 271 x 124.3x 41.5. So 5mm longer and 5mm thicker. Should fit without issue as long as the dimensions on the GALAX site are correct.

My 300W PSU is on the limit for my energy efficient 4570S and GTX960 setup. Your setup should have a PSU at or over 400W. Don't forget, you can install a standard sized ATX PSU as well. In case you are on budget and don't mind the +1.5kg extra (I kinda do).
The 2 fans the case comes with are nice. 12cm, thin and silent. I use the case as a tower. The intake fan is down at the CPU compartment. The exhaust fan is attached to the top front window.
Even with a small and cheap CPU cooler, have a ~48C CPU - ~67C GPU at full load. (ambient 22C).


----------



## ar44

Quote:


> They're already installed you just have to give them power. An extra fan to cover the other half of your GPU would help but may not be essential. I have an i5 and r9 290 with a blower style fan and it runs perfectly. The bigger PSU is recommended if you intend on over clocking your GPU n CPU. If your not gonna mess around with clocks save your money.


Thanks for the answer, I might actually be interested in overclocking in the future.
Quote:


> Don't forget, you can install a standard sized ATX PSU as well. In case you are on budget and don't mind the +1.5kg extra (I kinda do).


You sure about that?


----------



## Pendra

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6184208
This tells me you can. But only standard 150x140x86 size can fit with ease.


----------



## brik94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendra*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/6184208
> This tells me you can. But only standard 150x140x86 size can fit with ease.


Do you have any details or tips for people who want to fit in a full size psu? Is it as simple as removing that bracket?

Also is it securely in the case or did you just kind of push it in?


----------



## Pendra

The front USB panel has to be taken out. Unless you saw a small part of ouf the PSU casing.

If the cabling faces the Mobo then you have plenty of space to fit a 3.5 HDD or 2x2.5 HDDs.

Normally, the fan should face the holes on the back side of the case. This means, the cables are going in on the middle. Unfortunately, my RAMs are too high and the cabling is extra thick. I had rotate the PSU around so the fan faces the top of the case and the cables run next to the case wall.


----------



## Pavlaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blitz68*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm wondering if the orientation of the cooler block is an important factor for keeping temperatures down. This thread has given me the impression that the NH-L12 is the preferred cooler for the RVZ01, but every build I've seen seems to position the cooler in a counter intuitive way. The fins(?) of the cooler are parallel to the air intake grating and it looks like there would be much better air flow if the block was rotated 90 degrees (see picture).
> 
> Is this not possible to do due to spacing restrictions? And is the orientation an important factor at all? I'm planning out my first build so I apologize if these are simple questions.


The heatpipes should be mounted horizontally on the CPU otherwise the performance of the cooler is not as good. I could only mount this cooler on my motherboard in the second orientation shown and was getting very high temps. Just sent it back to get a water cooler.


----------



## Primum

The FTZ01 is out in the US now, and Amazon.com will ship to the UK. Not entirely sure how, but for some reason they billed me under $10 for the shipping, so $168 (~£107) for the case, VAT and shipping, which seems pretty reasonable to me. Should be here by the end of the month, then I can go about moving my rig from the ML07 to the FTZ01 and watercooling it.

Just in case anyone was silly enough (like me) to go "oh, it's fine, I'll just use the stock Intel cooler as a stop-gap..." - it's really not. It's the single loudest part of my rig at the moment and it drives me crazy. The GPU barely heats up, but the CPU actually had a thermal shutdown on me the other day, which was a bit concerning.

Still, I'm excited to finally be able to move this rig over. Watercooling it is going to be... interesting. I'm reasonably sure everything is going to fit, but it'll be tense until everything goes in. I got an Asus 980 Strix in, so I'm sure I'll manage.









Out of interest, are the fans that ship with the RVZ01 four pin PWM models or not? The Maximus VII has 4x4 pin headers, so it'd be nice to be able to put them to good use (not to mention quieter).


----------



## blitz68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavlaa*
> 
> The heatpipes should be mounted horizontally on the CPU otherwise the performance of the cooler is not as good. I could only mount this cooler on my motherboard in the second orientation shown and was getting very high temps. Just sent it back to get a water cooler.


are you saying it should be horizontal (the pic on the left) bevause it increases contact surface area with the cpu or because the cooling efficiency is lower when the heat pipes are upside down? I did read that the cooler should not be mounted in an "n" orientation (it should be like the picture in the right, not its 180* rotation).
I have seen pictures with it fitting in the orientation on the right, so it shouldn't be a problem. Im quite surprised that you had bad temperatures with this orientation. It seems like the ideal setup and this cooler should be very capable.


----------



## Pavlaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blitz68*
> 
> are you saying it should be horizontal (the pic on the left) bevause it increases contact surface area with the cpu or because the cooling efficiency is lower when the heat pipes are upside down? I did read that the cooler should not be mounted in an "n" orientation (it should be like the picture in the right, not its 180* rotation).
> I have seen pictures with it fitting in the orientation on the right, so it shouldn't be a problem. Im quite surprised that you had bad temperatures with this orientation. It seems like the ideal setup and this cooler should be very capable.


Yes, it is best to mount it how it is in the left picture. If it is mounted like the right picture and the case is in the vertical position then the curve on the heatpipes is at the top and I believe that this itsn't good for cooling. I'm assuming its due to the heat having to travel downwards as shown in this picture.  I cant find the website I read this on otherwise i would link it.


----------



## somna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primum*
> 
> Out of interest, are the fans that ship with the RVZ01 four pin PWM models or not? The Maximus VII has 4x4 pin headers, so it'd be nice to be able to put them to good use (not to mention quieter).


The 15mm fans are 3 pin. Had to use a y splitter and speedfan because theyre pretty audible past 1000 rpm.


----------



## brik94

can't wait to see some FTZ01 build pictures! I'm planning to build something in the case at some point this summer.


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavlaa*
> 
> Yes, it is best to mount it how it is in the left picture. If it is mounted like the right picture and the case is in the vertical position then the curve on the heatpipes is at the top and I believe that this itsn't good for cooling. I'm assuming its due to the heat having to travel downwards as shown in this picture.  I cant find the website I read this on otherwise i would link it.


I don't think heat is affected by gravity.Or the direction of the orientation. The heat travels from CPU through the curverd pipes(?, are they hollow or filled) unto the fins, no matter the orientation, that point is not going to change. That diagram shows how heat transfers from the CPU to the fins. What might matter is the fins near the curverd pipes should be hotter and its more efficient to cool that part first, if you can cool it selectively. What's important is the direction of the air flow. Normally in this case, the usual airflow is fan intake from the GPU compartment and fan outlet over the CPU. In this case, the left one is better because the air go through the fins. The right one will block the coming in from the GPU compartment. Its all about the airflow. You see the case has lots of grills and 3 fans place. You can open up all the panels and tapes all the grills if you wish to. The below pics whould be RVZ01 I believe. I believe orientation does matter in this chassis and it depend on your airflow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blitz68*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm wondering if the orientation of the cooler block is an important factor for keeping temperatures down. This thread has given me the impression that the NH-L12 is the preferred cooler for the RVZ01, but every build I've seen seems to position the cooler in a counter intuitive way. The fins(?) of the cooler are parallel to the air intake grating and it looks like there would be much better air flow if the block was rotated 90 degrees (see picture).
> 
> Is this not possible to do due to spacing restrictions? And is the orientation an important factor at all? I'm planning out my first build so I apologize if these are simple questions.


----------



## Pavlaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemega*
> 
> I don't think heat is affected by gravity.Or the direction of the orientation. The heat travels from CPU through the curverd pipes(?, are they hollow or filled) unto the fins, no matter the orientation, that point is not going to change. That diagram shows how heat transfers from the CPU to the fins. What might matter is the fins near the curverd pipes should be hotter and its more efficient to cool that part first, if you can cool it selectively. What's important is the direction of the air flow. Normally in this case, the usual airflow is fan intake from the GPU compartment and fan outlet over the CPU. In this case, the left one is better because the air go through the fins. The right one will block the coming in from the GPU compartment. Its all about the airflow. You see the case has lots of grills and 3 fans place. You can open up all the panels and tapes all the grills if you wish to. The below pics whould be RVZ01 I believe. I believe orientation does matter in this chassis and it depend on your airflow.


Yeah, i found the website and it actually has a really good explanation of the orientations. Its quite an interesting read. All it says though is that the heatsink shouldn't be mounted with the bend in the heatpipes above the fins (i just assumed it was because heat naturally rises). Here is the link: http://www.overclockers.com/noctua-nhl12-review/


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavlaa*
> 
> Yeah, i found the website and it actually has a really good explanation of the orientations. Its quite an interesting read. All it says though is that the heatsink shouldn't be mounted with the bend in the heatpipes above the fins (i just assumed it was because heat naturally rises). Here is the link: http://www.overclockers.com/noctua-nhl12-review/


The orientation experimentation on the page mainly deals with the surface of the heatsink and surface of the IHS of the CPU, and unfortunately they're not quite perfectly flat. Ideally you want the most maximum contact between the heatsink and the IHS of the CPU. If both heatsink and IHS are perfectly flat, whichever orientation doesn't matter. To achieve this, you can try to resurface both the heatsink and the IHS, however resurfacing the IHS is quite dangerous. What you can do is you decide first the orientation of the heatsink, try to make a mold/impression of the IHS shape and resurface your heatsink to fit the IHS. Relidding the CPU IHS sounds like a great idea, but very dangerous. The TIM is also an important aspect.


----------



## Pavlaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemega*
> 
> The orientation experimentation on the page mainly deals with the surface of the heatsink and surface of the IHS of the CPU, and unfortunately they're not quite perfectly flat. Ideally you want the most maximum contact between the heatsink and the IHS of the CPU. If both heatsink and IHS are perfectly flat, whichever orientation doesn't matter. To achieve this, you can try to resurface both the heatsink and the IHS, however resurfacing the IHS is quite dangerous. What you can do is you decide first the orientation of the heatsink, try to make a mold/impression of the IHS shape and resurface your heatsink to fit the IHS. Relidding the CPU IHS sounds like a great idea, but very dangerous. The TIM is also an important aspect.


Yeah, i understand that. Somewhere at the start though it does say that it is not recommended to install the bend in the heatpipes at the top.


----------



## Pendra

My box came with a Y spliter by default. The mobo set the case fans to around 1000 RPM without any interaction by me. When I plugged the case fan into the CPU fan outlet, it did get an annoying high pitch tone.


----------



## tblake

Hi All,

New member here







Thinking about downsizing my current mid-tower build to an FTZ01. I would base this around an Asus Maximus VII Impact and an nVidia Titan X or 980Ti (when it comes out). Would use the Silverstone 600W SFX PSU. I would also reuse my current Intel i7 4790K CPU. Does anyone know what water cooling solutions would work with the FTZ01 or the RVZ01 and would be suitable for the i7 4790K? For an all-in-one solution would the Corsair H55 with a 15mm deep fan work? Alternatively, does anyone know of a watercooling kit using the Laing DDC pump that mounts to the riser board that would be suitable for this build? Primary purpose of the system is 1440P or 4K gaming and light productivity work. Thanks so much for your help!! I'll post good pics if I proceed to the build.









Tom


----------



## Pavlaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> New member here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about downsizing my current mid-tower build to an FTZ01. I would base this around an Asus Maximus VII Impact and an nVidia Titan X or 980Ti (when it comes out). Would use the Silverstone 600W SFX PSU. I would also reuse my current Intel i7 4790K CPU. Does anyone know what water cooling solutions would work with the FTZ01 or the RVZ01 and would be suitable for the i7 4790K? For an all-in-one solution would the Corsair H55 with a 15mm deep fan work? Alternatively, does anyone know of a watercooling kit using the Laing DDC pump that mounts to the riser board that would be suitable for this build? Primary purpose of the system is 1440P or 4K gaming and light productivity work. Thanks so much for your help!! I'll post good pics if I proceed to the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


The corsair H55 is compatible with both of those cases with a 15mm fan. Silverstone have made a list of parts that would be needed for a custom water cooling loop, although I don't think there is a kit available. Here's a link to the PDF: https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=UmxaVcDhLYKayASmzIDIAQ&url=http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/CASE/ML07_RVZ01_recommended_water_cooling_parts.pdf&ved=0CCkQFjAD&usg=AFQjCNGNBT0v-DaJerHrQygadBxvELRVow&sig2=2FCnWgdAGca_Jj5qjfoEqQ


----------



## snoopaloop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tblake*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> New member here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about downsizing my current mid-tower build to an FTZ01. I would base this around an Asus Maximus VII Impact and an nVidia Titan X or 980Ti (when it comes out). Would use the Silverstone 600W SFX PSU. I would also reuse my current Intel i7 4790K CPU. Does anyone know what water cooling solutions would work with the FTZ01 or the RVZ01 and would be suitable for the i7 4790K? For an all-in-one solution would the Corsair H55 with a 15mm deep fan work? Alternatively, does anyone know of a watercooling kit using the Laing DDC pump that mounts to the riser board that would be suitable for this build? Primary purpose of the system is 1440P or 4K gaming and light productivity work. Thanks so much for your help!! I'll post good pics if I proceed to the build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


I'm running a very similar (identical?) build right now. Impact VII, Titan X, 4790K, etc. I have it on air at the moment but intend to put it under water with a full loop for both processor and card in about a month. It actually runs surprisingly cool at stock clocks on air, btw, and I can't hear it from my couch... but you know, water has that allure that's hard to pass up. Anyway, I'm chiming in to say that the DDC pump location in the FTZ01 is very tight, so if you intend to use water for only the processor, it's probably better to go with the all in one solutions that some of the other builds here have used to great success. I've made the measurements for the pump, the 3.5" res and the rads, and it is *tight* (the PSU connections are right next to the pump, so wiring is a nightmare). Hell, even air cooling is surprisingly tight in this case (I thought people were exaggerating a bit when I read through this thread before purchasing, but getting a clean build in this is like a 4 out of 5 difficulty... getting a messy build is probably a 3 out of 5







).


----------



## Grey728

You really need to plan well to get a good clean build. Most people including myself get impatient and just want to get it done quickly. After taking it apart several times though you start to get good at cleaning the cables up due to the fact that you get tired of them getting in the way and you're trying to reduce temps and maximize airflow.


----------



## ar44

Hi all,

Regarding aircooling, I have finally settled for the Big Shuriken 2 rev B, as I read good reviews and would still fit in the case with an additional 25mm-thick fan pushing air from the top (and is available in Australia, axp-100, cryorig C1 and cie are not...). Now my concern is the PSU,
I would like to go with the SFX 500-L as I read the larger fan makes it quieter than the 450W and 600W versions.
I am just concerned about total wattage for the rig, will the 500W be enough to feed the following:
- i5-4690k
- GTX 970 (Galax EXOC)
- Asus Z97I-PLUS
- Samsung 850 EVO 250gb
- SG Barracuda 2Tb
I also plan on OCing the CPU and GPU a bit (as far as the case/cooling/airflow will allow me tho).

Thanks guys


----------



## cloud02

I'm basically ready to pull the trigger on this build. However, i'd really like it if somebody would do a sanity check of it. It will be used for Lightroom primarily. I do not intend to have a GPU and will keep the stock CPU cooler. I would like to have the build be quiet though.

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
*Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Case:* Silverstone ML07B HTPC Case
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan
*Fan Filter:* Silverstone FF123B 120mm Fan Filter
*Fan Filter:* Silverstone FF123B 120mm Fan Filter
*Fan Filter:* Silverstone FF123B 120mm Fan Filter
*External Optical Drive:* Samsung SE-208GB

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/zwdKLk

I'm leaning towards choosing a Seagate Pipeline 2TB due to the lower RPM (and thereby less heat and noise).
My thinking is to place the NF-F12 as a case intake fan above the stock CPU cooler and then create the positive pressure that way. But 1) does it make sense to do it this way. 2) will I have the clearance to fit a 25mm fan on the case as intake while keeping the stock CPU cooler?
As i'll be placing it in the horizontal position, I'm adding fan filters to the bottom as well to avoid dust coming up when not in use.

I've searched through the thread and read up on it as best i could, but have been unable to find the answers.

edit: clarified words


----------



## ruffhi

No CPU cooler? Or will you just be using the stock cooler?


----------



## cloud02

I can see that I could have worded that better.
I intend to keep the stock cooler for the CPU and then on top of the cut-out have the NF-F12 as an intake case fan.


----------



## tblake

Pavlaa and snoopaloop - thanks so much for the information! Sounds like an H55 would be a good bet for CPU cooling.

snoopaloop - Glad to hear you're successfully running almost the same build under air cooling. What kind of temps are you getting with the Titan X and stock air cooler? If those are acceptable I'd be more inclined to just go with the H55 for CPU cooling and keep it simple.

Does anyone have experience with a 15mm deep fan that is good for cooling a rad? I know they have different requirements than a regular case fan.

Has Silverstone announced a 600 watt PSU in the SFX-L format? Would prefer one of those for lower noise like the SX500-LG but I don't think its adequate to power a Titan X. Surely they're planning a 600 watt variant at some point?

Tom


----------



## snoopaloop

The Titan X hits the card hardline at 80 c under heavy load. I've not noticed any throttling, but I don't like the temps that high (although apparently this is the normal operating range? At least so it seems from most overclocking discussions). The riser compartment seems to work as a sort of thermal shield as well, so it doesn't cook the cpu, and the air coming out of the case is pretty warm. At idle, everything chirps along around 40c (a little bit higher than most reviews found... I'm chocking that up to my hot-ass Texas house and the small case). I tried a more aggressive fan profile and it cut down temps a lot (~10c), but this is my living room computer, so I'd prefer it to stay silent. Overall, I'm looking forward to getting it all under water, but not looking forward to the logistics of doing it.


----------



## Amater

Hello guys

I am sure this was here 100th times, Could anyone advise on this

I need a quiet case Fan 120x120x15
Yes a slim quite low RPM fan
Not much of them are on the market thanks for the advice


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amater*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> I am sure this was here 100th times, Could anyone advise on this
> 
> I need a quiet case Fan 120x120x15
> Yes a slim quite low RPM fan
> Not much of them are on the market thanks for the advice


I am using this one for case fan over motherboard. It is 140mm fan with 120mm mounting and also PWM so you should be able to reduce RPM to suit your need.

http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=1906


----------



## MIMD

I tried the Prolimatech 120mm vortex, and found it too loud (whooshing noise, or stop/starts when set to very low speeds); bear in mind that I have a very quiet set-up such that hard-drives are by far the loudest component). The Silverstone FW-121 fan is quieter than the 120mm Prolimatech with probably similar air-flow/pressure (maybe a little less).

I just posted a review/build notes here (may not show up yet):
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-375-SV&tool=3

In short:
* you can get creative with graphics card cooling for a quieter set-up
* the two hard-drive mounts near the PSU are best avoided


----------



## zemega

I thought I should share my recent arrangement inside the RVZ01. Using the below components, I had managed to achieve the following attachment. Quite close I would say. Around 2mm from the radiator to the RAM. So now the CPU is cooled using AIO in a pull arrangement. When I tried using just push arrangement, feels like the air wasn't really escaping through the chassis grill. Maybe if you sealed up all the gaps between the fan, radiator and the panel, it would work.Currently my CPU temp is just around 40C, my ambient temp is the normal equatorial weather.
Intel Core I5 4460
ASrock H97M-ITX/AC
GSkill AEGIS 2x4GB DDR3 1600mhz
Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer

IMG_20150520_191042-Copy.jpg 312k .jpg file


----------



## MIMD

My idle CPU temps are generally under 30°C with very little noise (Silverstone FW-121 mounted on the case in a positive-pressure arrangement, and Noctua NH-L12 heatsink). I don't see the point of water cooling in this case. Probably lower ambient temps here (maybe 15-18°).


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIMD*
> 
> My idle CPU temps are generally under 30°C with very little noise (Silverstone FW-121 mounted on the case in a positive-pressure arrangement, and Noctua NH-L12 heatsink). I don't see the point of water cooling in this case. Probably lower ambient temps here (maybe 15-18°).


Dude, I'm in equatorieal, ambient maybe 25 to 34 C. That's roughly 8 to 10 C difference with ambient temperature , yours is around 13 C to 15 C. I'm jealous though.


----------



## MIMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemega*
> 
> Dude, I'm in equatorieal, ambient maybe 25 to 34 C. That's roughly 8 to 10 C difference with ambient temperature , yours is around 13 C to 15 C. I'm jealous though.


Physical id

What's the point of water cooling when you want the heatsink mounted right above the CPU anyway?

I said my temps were _under_ 30 C. That is roughly a 10 C difference:

Code:



Code:


0:  +27.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 0:         +27.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 1:         +25.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 2:         +26.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 3:         +23.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Still, sounds like your set-up is effective.


----------



## Primum

It arrived earlier than I'd expected, but it does give me a chance to tweak what I'm ordering, which is nice. Friday is pay day, so parts will get ordered then, hooray!


----------



## PensivePuffin

Hi, looking for some advice on an upcoming RVZ01 build. I've been scouring the web for the best graphics card I can find under £200, and I've come across this =>

http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?pid=2131&lid=1

Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Vapor-X OC 3072MB

The only problem is; it's massive, coming in at 308mm X 108mm X 35mm. This just about fits the RVZ01 length requirements, but I'm wondering if it will run into other issues with the GPU holder.
Also, I know that 280x's run hot, but this appears to be one of the best aftermarket coolers there is. will it overheat in the little raven?


----------



## Primum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PensivePuffin*
> 
> Also, I know that 280x's run hot, but this appears to be one of the best aftermarket coolers there is. will it overheat in the little raven?


Unless it's a fair bit hotter than a 980, if you've got fans on it you'll probably be fine. I've rarely, if ever, heard my 980 Strix in the ML07 without any additional fans, so you shouldn't have any issues. Blower style cards probably make more sense, but given the tight containment of the GPU and the direct airflow you can really use what you want and it'll stay cool enough if you're not overclocking.


----------



## PensivePuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primum*
> 
> Unless it's a fair bit hotter than a 980, if you've got fans on it you'll probably be fine. I've rarely, if ever, heard my 980 Strix in the ML07 without any additional fans, so you shouldn't have any issues. Blower style cards probably make more sense, but given the tight containment of the GPU and the direct airflow you can really use what you want and it'll stay cool enough if you're not overclocking.


Thanks for the answer. If anything it looks like it will run cooler than a 980, so hopefully it will be fine. Considering how close the GPU is to the fans I think I'll get away with not having blower style.


----------



## Amater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIMD*
> 
> I tried the Prolimatech 120mm vortex, and found it too loud (whooshing noise, or stop/starts when set to very low speeds); bear in mind that I have a very quiet set-up such that hard-drives are by far the loudest component). The Silverstone FW-121 fan is quieter than the 120mm Prolimatech with probably similar air-flow/pressure (maybe a little less).
> 
> I just posted a review/build notes here (may not show up yet):
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-375-SV&tool=3
> 
> In short:
> * you can get creative with graphics card cooling for a quieter set-up
> * the two hard-drive mounts near the PSU are best avoided


Thank you

Will try the Silverstone one even the color of the fan is not matching with anything else than my sons Lego


----------



## Jakewat

Been running my system in my ML07 for the past week, with my PSU mounted externally as I wait for its SFX replacement, and I can say I will defineatly need a cooler other than the stock intel one for my CPU but am having a hard time deciding on the best setup. I was going to go the H55 route but everyone says that only a 15mm fan will fit so I would rather not waste on that option. So, I am looking for the best heatsink for use with a AP-15 fan mounted to the side of the case.

EDIT:
Looked around and am considering going with either a Zalman CNPS8900 or Thermalright AXP-100, I can get hold of these quite easily and they are pretty decent from what I have seen from reviews.


----------



## pegotico

Hi, I have one question, can an H60 be install in push pull in the GPU (no gpu for this build) area with 25mm fans?


----------



## the 1

If I've lost the PCIe riser extender, does anyone know where I can get a replacement in the UK?


----------



## misterd11

I have a question, should i go for the corsair H55/H60H/75 which one is the best?

Greatz from holland


----------



## Zaazu

Hey,

Here's my build, ordered and waiting to arrive:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor (£50.88 @ Ebuyer)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (£47.94 @ Aria PC)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z87I AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (£82.39 @ Dabs)
*Memory:* Crucial 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (£22.12 @ Ebuyer)
*Storage:* Sandisk Solid State Drive 64GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£32.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Western Digital Green 4TB 3.5" 5900RPM Internal Hard Drive (£107.38 @ CCL Computers)
*Video Card:* Palit GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB StormX Dual Video Card (£106.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case (£71.08 @ CCL Computers)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (£61.80 @ Scan.co.uk)
*Total:* £583.57
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-22 00:26 BST+0100_

I also bought the Silverstone small flat cables, in total the whole lot cost me somewhere around £550.

The main purpose of this PC is to be an emulator box running Hyperspin, emulating Wii games and below, I plan on overclocking the CPU to around 4.5-4.7ghz.

I have a few questions regarding the build:

1. Do you think its possible to squeeze in another 3.5" drive somewhere?
2. I've been reading that I might have difficulty getting the H55 cooler to fit in the case with its default fan, does anyone have any good fan recommendations that will allow me to fit the H55 cooler in?

Thanks a lot for reading, looking forward to hearing what you think!


----------



## theRZA

Hey guys, first time poster here. I read through a lot of pages, and it's been really helpful thus far.

I live in a small apartment, and I decided against buying a laptop...but space is my main concern so I want to go with the RVZ01 (maybe RVZ02?). This will be my daily driver, and I don't really intend to do crazy levels of gaming. Mostly just school work, light gaming, web browsing, photoshop, streaming, etc.

Here's my build:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($166.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($61.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($97.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($124.98 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($239.00 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V Video Card ($329.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($75.60 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($81.00 @ SuperBiiz)
*Total:* $1177.54
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-05-21 19:54 EDT-0400_

Will I have any cooling issues with this?

Any other edits/recommendations?


----------



## Roaches

Haven't seen the FTZ01 in retail listing yet other than Maingear offering their rebranded version of the case for $155 + shipping.

http://www.maingear.com/boutique/pc/configurePrd.asp?idproduct=2343


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Haven't seen the FTZ01 in retail listing yet other than Maingear offering their rebranded version of the case for $155 + shipping.
> 
> http://www.maingear.com/boutique/pc/configurePrd.asp?idproduct=2343


Newegg has both the Black and Silver versions; here


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Newegg has both the Black and Silver versions;


Thanks! seems like a recent listing, google didn't pick up any Newegg links from my end of the search.

$130 isn't bad at all for an aluminum body mini-ITX case.









Recent releases of new ITX cases keeps me hesitated on making a choice; like the new Deepcool Tristellar case.


----------



## Primum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Haven't seen the FTZ01 in retail listing yet other than Maingear offering their rebranded version of the case for $155 + shipping.
> 
> http://www.maingear.com/boutique/pc/configurePrd.asp?idproduct=2343


Amazon.com has had both for a few weeks now. Mine arrived in the UK a few days ago from Amazon.com.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00WENHTNW/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1432297430&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&keywords=Ftz01&dpPl=1&dpID=41D8Qe8DVgL&ref=plSrch
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00WENHTC8/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1432297430&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&keywords=Ftz01&dpPl=1&dpID=41RHw70GDGL&ref=plSrch


----------



## blitz68

Has anyone looked into adding some small 35mm fans on the vents above the motherboard's inputs/outputs or the vents north of the CPU? With the NH-L12 it looks like there should be plenty of room for em in either position.



There are many different varieties of 35mm fan scattered around the internet. They are 10mm thick and look like they can be mounted very easily. They range from 3 to 7CFM, but considering the coolers we are restricted to in this case it might make a difference! Any thoughts or concerns?


----------



## Primum

Out of interest, does anyone know of a PWM DDC pump with the standard Laing mounting? If I go for any of the PWM models I'll need to do some drilling or have see about a custom base (probably aluminium) with cooling fins to try and make sure it stays cool in the close confines.

I've checked through EK, Alphacool, Swiftech and I can't see the right sort of mounting system on a non-stock model. I may just have to resign myself to breaking out the drill, but I thought I'd give it a shot first.


----------



## Jayyde

I'm looking to pick up either an RVZ01 or ML07 for an HTPC build. I'd like the build to be quiet, so I'm curious how are your temps for the CPU and GPU? I'll most likely be picking up a ASUS Strix 960 for the OOTB fanless mode, but I'm concerned about how high the temps would get with little load since it's an open air cooler. I average about 5-10% load on an 580 using VLC to run various .mkv file formats. Granted the fan speed never really gets above 35%, it is somewhat noticeable. Would you recommend a lower TPD CPU to help keep temps low too as well?


----------



## BleachedPinoy

What are the absolute best case fans (in terms of sound) that I can install in the rvz01?


----------



## BleachedPinoy

Actually, I don't care about the best case fans. But, will a 120x120x25mm case fan fit on top of a Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler?


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleachedPinoy*
> 
> Actually, I don't care about the best case fans. But, will a 120x120x25mm case fan fit on top of a Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler?


A 25mm fan fits perfectly above a Zalman CNPS8900.


----------



## Ben Sones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> A 25mm fan fits perfectly above a Zalman CNPS8900.


Have you tried that to confirm it? Just going by the specs, it seems like it wouldn't fit. The case has 84mm of clearance for the CPU cooler, and the Zalman CNPS8900 is 60mm tall. Add a 25mm fan, and you are at 85mm.

If you have tried it and it does fit, do you have any issues with the fans being so close? Because the case fan would be right on top of the CPU cooler fan, so close that they would almost be touching.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben Sones*
> 
> Have you tried that to confirm it? Just going by the specs, it seems like it wouldn't fit. The case has 84mm of clearance for the CPU cooler, and the Zalman CNPS8900 is 60mm tall. Add a 25mm fan, and you are at 85mm.
> 
> If you have tried it and it does fit, do you have any issues with the fans being so close? Because the case fan would be right on top of the CPU cooler fan, so close that they would almost be touching.


I tried it and confirmed it before I decided to try water cooling. There is about a 3mm gap between the Zalman heatsink and 25mm fan. I personally used a Noctua NF-F12 PWM fan directly above it. My biggest issue with fans in this case is the turbulence (noise) that comes from the fans moving air through the case grills at high speed. It's difficult to stop the 'whine' that can occur. I used the resistance piece that lowers the overall speed of the noctua fan and left my quiet cooler alone.

In my experience, the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet cooler combined with the 25mm thick Noctua fan has been the best cooling solution for my CPU thus far (98W TDP Core i7 2600K). Even better than my current water cooled setup, however, nothing has beaten a water cooled GPU so I'm sticking with that for the time being.


----------



## Ben Sones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> In my experience, the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet cooler combined with the 25mm thick Noctua fan has been the best cooling solution for my CPU thus far (98W TDP Core i7 2600K). Even better than my current water cooled setup, however, nothing has beaten a water cooled GPU so I'm sticking with that for the time being.


Cool--thanks for the tip! I'm a fan of that Zalman cooler--it's one of the best low-profile coolers that you can get--so it's good to hear that it fits.

I suspect that one reason this configuration gives you better temps is that you keep the case fan over the motherboard. I see a lot of people opting to remove that fan to allow for larger coolers, on the logic that the cooler fan is just going to pull cool air in through that vent anyway, making the case fan redundant. But I think this logic is flawed--this case is designed around positive pressure airflow, and it still has positive pressure even if you remove that fan, because you still have at least one (and probably two) 120mm fans pumping air into the case in the GPU area. Positive pressure inside the case means that air is going to tend to push OUT through the vents, not pull in. So a larger CPU cooler is going to be recirculating air in the motherboard area, not pulling fresh air in through the vents. And because you no longer have a fan pushing fresh air into the motherboard area, you will instead get air pushing in from the GPU compartment. And that air is going to be hotter.

So for air cooling, at least, I think the ideal configuration for this case is one that puts fans in all three of the 120mm case fan slots, even if it means going with a smaller CPU cooler.


----------



## somna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> In my experience, the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet cooler combined with the 25mm thick Noctua fan has been the best cooling solution for my CPU thus far (98W TDP Core i7 2600K). Even better than my current water cooled setup, however, nothing has beaten a water cooled GPU so I'm sticking with that for the time being.


Same reason I went with the similar setup.The 15mm case fans were too noisy for me. The CNPS8900 lets me mount my Gentle Typhoon AP14 at low rpm. Good balance between noise and cooling performance for my 4690k.


----------



## BleachedPinoy

Can a gtx 970 Asus Strix smoothly fit in the RVZ01?

Also, should I go for the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet cpu cooler or the Silverstone AR06 cpu cooler?

Keep in mind, I plan on using a 25mm fan (specifically the Thermaltake Luna 12 white led) right on top of the cpu cooler.

I'm going for the i5 4690k btw.


----------



## Ben Sones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleachedPinoy*
> 
> Can a gtx 970 Asus Strix smoothly fit in the RVZ01?
> 
> Also, should I go for the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet cpu cooler or the Silverstone AR06 cpu cooler?
> 
> Keep in mind, I plan on using a 25mm fan (specifically the Thermaltake Luna 12 white led) right on top of the cpu cooler.
> 
> I'm going for the i5 4690k btw.


The Zalman is a much better cooler, if it will fit your motherboard. The AR06 performs about as well as the Noctua NH-L9i, which has a much lower profile, so I'd get an NH-L9i before I'd get an AR06. The NH-L9i has the benefit of fitting within Intel's "safe zone" spec for size, so it will fit on any motherboard. But again, the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet will give you much better cooling performance.


----------



## BleachedPinoy

Thanks for the tips!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben Sones*
> 
> The Zalman is a much better cooler, if it will fit your motherboard. The AR06 performs about as well as the Noctua NH-L9i, which has a much lower profile, so I'd get an NH-L9i before I'd get an AR06. The NH-L9i has the benefit of fitting within Intel's "safe zone" spec for size, so it will fit on any motherboard. But again, the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet will give you much better cooling performance.


----------



## BleachedPinoy

Can the EVGA gtx 970 (specifically the SSC ACX 2.0+)(model #: 04G-P4-3975-KR) fit in the RVZ01?

I'm asking those who actually use this exact card in this case.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleachedPinoy*
> 
> Can the EVGA gtx 970 (specifically the SSC ACX 2.0+)(model #: 04G-P4-3975-KR) fit in the RVZ01?
> 
> I'm asking those who actually use this exact card in this case.


Fits just fine with zero issues. No I don't have this card. The ASUS Strix model types have issues due to how high the cards are. Galaxy or msi may have issues due to how long their cooling solutions can be with their triple fans. EVGA on the other hand keeps it real simple.


----------



## BleachedPinoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> Fits just fine with zero issues. No I don't have this card. The ASUS Strix model types have issues due to how high the cards are. Galaxy or msi may have issues due to how long their cooling solutions can be with their triple fans. EVGA on the other hand keeps it real simple.


Thanks, that made my search for alternative gpus much narrower.


----------



## Jakewat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleachedPinoy*
> 
> Thanks, that made my search for alternative gpus much narrower.


I just installed one yesterday in my ML07B, which has the exact same GPU space, and it was a perfect fit. The brace also fits perfectly between the two fans on the card and I still have plenty of room for 2x AP-15's above the card. I'm running the card fans around 20% at idle and the AP-15's on 5v and getting roughly 25-28 degrees, and load temps are roughly 64-67 with the fan curve going upto 40%.


----------



## BleachedPinoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> I just installed one yesterday in my ML07B, which has the exact same GPU space, and it was a perfect fit. The brace also fits perfectly between the two fans on the card and I still have plenty of room for 2x AP-15's above the card. I'm running the card fans around 20% at idle and the AP-15's on 5v and getting roughly 25-28 degrees, and load temps are roughly 64-67 with the fan curve going upto 40%.


Perfect! Thanks for the in-depth info


----------



## BleachedPinoy

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/V4t9YJ
About to pull the trigger.
Budget is around $1300, any last thoughts?


----------



## SamCarnol

Hey, should I go for the sfx-l 500w or the sfx 600w power supply?
I'm using a gtx 970 and an i5 4690k.


----------



## SamCarnol

Should I use an led strip to light up the inside of the case or should I use led case fans instead?


----------



## Primum

No reason the 450W isn't sufficient if you're not overclocking.

In other news, there is an SFX-L 700W Platinum coming out in the next few months from Silverstone


----------



## SamCarnol

Is it necessary to put a case fan on top of the Zalman CNPS8900 cpu cooler?


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamCarnol*
> 
> Hey, should I go for the sfx-l 500w or the sfx 600w power supply?
> I'm using a gtx 970 and an i5 4690k.


The 600 comes with the shorter cables made for a sff case, the 500 does not. Go with the 600.


----------



## happyagnostic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamCarnol*
> 
> Is it necessary to put a case fan on top of the Zalman CNPS8900 cpu cooler?


I have the same cooler, it's not necessary, but it definitely improved overall cooling performance, especially for overclocking.

These cases need all the fans.


----------



## Ben Sones

The SFX-L 500 is quieter than Silverstone's other SFX PSUs, though (it has a larger, 120mm fan). You can buy the short cable set separately for $30, if you want it. The SFX-L 500 plus the short cable set still works out to be $5 cheaper than the SX-600G.

500 watts should be plenty for a GTX 970 and an i5 4690k.


----------



## Grey728

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleachedPinoy*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/V4t9YJ
> About to pull the trigger.
> Budget is around $1300, any last thoughts?


The ram you chose might be too tall and may interfere with the Zalman cooler. I'd recommend going low profile on that. Still no guarantee that you won't have an issue with at least one Ram stick.


----------



## BleachedPinoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grey728*
> 
> The ram you chose might be too tall and may interfere with the Zalman cooler. I'd recommend going low profile on that. Still no guarantee that you won't have an issue with at least one Ram stick.


The ram I chose is low profile, so both sticks should fit under/next to the zalman cooler.

I used someone else's build from pcpartpicker as reference.


----------



## SamCarnol

Are the default case fans in the rvz01 good enough or is it absolutely necessary to get aftermarket slim case fans?


----------



## BleachedPinoy

What's the most optimal way to position this case in the vertical position? Usb ports down or up? Or does it even matter?


----------



## somna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamCarnol*
> 
> Are the default case fans in the rvz01 good enough or is it absolutely necessary to get aftermarket slim case fans?


It depends on your noise tolerance. I can hear them clearly at undervolted at 600-800 rpm. At that speed it tolerable. Not currently using inside my case though.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primum*
> 
> In other news, there is an SFX-L 700W Platinum coming out in the next few months from Silverstone


Thanks for the heads up. I'm sure I won't need that kind of power (i7, 980 Ti) but maybe the efficiency from the platinum cert would result in better power consistency and longer lasting PSU?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> better power consistency


the opposite
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> longer lasting PSU?


newp


----------



## SamCarnol

I'll be using the Asus z97i-plus (which have 1 cpu fan header and two other fan headers) along with three of the Thermaltake luna 12 120x120x25mm case fans (CL-F018-PL12WT-A). Will it fit all 4 fans I'll be using if I use the included Silverstone fan adapters?

Edit: The case fans are 3 pin.


----------



## Cherryblue

Has anyone tried the Raijintek Pallas Cooler?

Seems to fit in RVZ-01, compatible with my motherboard, but i'm wondering what is the best cooler I can take for this little case... Pallas seems to be the one for me.

Any clue appreciated


----------



## sebplane

Yes the Raijintek Pallas is a good choice but you have to check the compatibility with your motherboard and the case.
I've got one in my RVZ01 installed on an ASRock B75M-ITX. The heatsink is just a bit low so you have to choose some low profile ram and either replace the fan for a 25x120mm or make a gasket for the raijintek fan.


----------



## Cherryblue

The fan is too big?

I already checked for motherboard compatibility, and my ram is low-profile so that should be OK.

But what is it about the fan? I didn't understand







.


----------



## lamberth44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I'm sure I won't need that kind of power (i7, 980 Ti) but maybe the efficiency from the platinum cert would result in better power consistency and longer lasting PSU?


Hi everyone,

I plan to build this rig soon:

Case SilverStone RVZ01
Power SilverStone SX600-G
MB Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5
CPU Intel® i7-4790K
Cooling Corsair H55 + Fan SilverStone SST-FW121
RAM G.Skill 16GB DDR3-2133
SSD Samsung 500GB 850 EVO
Video GeForce GTX 980 Ti

I have two questions:
-Would the 600W Power supply be enough for this rig with a GTX 980Ti?
-Do you know if the GTX 980Ti will fit in the RVZ01 case? And if so, will all models from every vendor fit or is this still unknown?

Thank you very much for your assistance!!
Any tips on the rig would also be appreciated.


----------



## sebplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryblue*
> 
> The fan is too big?
> 
> I already checked for motherboard compatibility, and my ram is low-profile so that should be OK.
> 
> But what is it about the fan? I didn't understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No the fan is too small! Only 13mm thick.


----------



## Jakewat

Can anyone confirm that the Thermalright axp-100/ axp-100 muscle fits with a 25mm fan above it, and that it gives enough room for high profile ram such as HyperX Beast to fit?


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebplane*
> 
> No the fan is too small! Only 13mm thick.


Does it matter? What happens if it's too thin? Less flow?

Please teach the noob that I am


----------



## sebplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cherryblue*
> 
> Does it matter? What happens if it's too thin? Less flow?
> 
> Please teach the noob that I am


The fan blows hot air from the inside of the case instead of fresh air from the outside.
You have the choice :
- the cheapest solution is to build a little duct/gasket to make the fan take fresh air from the outside.
- or you could use another 140x25 mm fan and mount it on the case.


----------



## executioner777

Hi guys

Been lurking the last month on this thread and just finished reading all 350+ pages. I already bought some components like the case, psu and board. The others came from a previous full atx build. The idea is to go small as possible as it is mainly an htpc but still want to do some gamming.

Here is my build list:

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

Already bought:

*Motherboard:* ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard (Purchased For $129.99) Chosen because of the audio & headphone amp.
*Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case (Purchased For $96.29)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (Purchased For $126.68)
*Memory:* Corsair XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (From previous build)
*Storage:* Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (From previous build)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive (From previous build)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R7 260X 2GB Video Card (From previous build)

Pending/Deciding:

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4590 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor ($189.95 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM CPU Cooler ($66.99 @ Mwave)
*Optical Drive:* Panasonic UJ-265 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($85.00 @ Amazon)

Some thoughts or questions

CPU: Broadwell CPU discarded because I read today that it will go for $276 which seems high, Don't think I need overclocking specially with hot ambient temperatures in the 30-35C range. Do not know if it is worth to go for a 4590S 65w TDP but it costs the same as a 4590. Basing my option on the i5-4590 because of this guide: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-cpu-review-overclock,3106-3.html
Cooler: At first will run on stock cooler then think either Noctua NH-L12 or Zalman CNPS8900 if it fits on the Asrock. Not sure which would be the best for my board and no overcloking. Looking for a quiet build all around. Noctua main advantage to use the top fan for the gpu area and the rest using the two silverstone fans included with the case.
OD: That will be later down the line not required right now. Will need the slim sata cable and have that noted.
RAM: Will probably buy an 8GB kit in the future

One thing to note I bought the case from Amazon in May and it is v2 with 80mm psu fan intake so those going for the 500w psu be careful and confirm first for v3 . For me the cost of 450w + flat cables was almost same cost as 600w so went with that one.

Appreciate any comments.


----------



## Primum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lamberth44*
> 
> I have two questions:
> -Would the 600W Power supply be enough for this rig with a GTX 980Ti?
> -Do you know if the GTX 980Ti will fit in the RVZ01 case? And if so, will all models from every vendor fit or is this still unknown?


600W is more than enough to power an overclocked i7 and 980Ti. To be honest, 450W is more than sufficient in this case as your peripherals are so limited, but I'd imagine just about everyone will still opt for the 600W to reduce the load on the PSU.

Any of the stock blower models will fit without any bother, but some of the Asus custom cooler models might be a bit wide for the RVZ01 without resorting to popping the power cable out the back. (the 980 Strix is bad for this - even with the power cable out the back it's still a bastard to get it in) The FTZ01 thankfully doesn't have this problem, but it's not out in the UK yet.


----------



## Primum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happyagnostic*
> 
> The 600 comes with the shorter cables made for a sff case, the 500 does not. Go with the 600.


And yet they're still far too long and an absolute nightmare to fit into any sensible order. Custom cables are still basically a necessity in SFF cases.


----------



## Primum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I'm sure I won't need that kind of power (i7, 980 Ti) but maybe the efficiency from the platinum cert would result in better power consistency and longer lasting PSU?


Unlikely - PSUs aren't very efficient at less than 50% load, so unless you're throwing a dual GPU card in there's little to be gained from using it. Power requirements nowadays are so low that you're unlikely to average 350W unless you're folding/using Furmark or have heavily, heavily overclocked it. At full stress I think Anandtech had the 980Ti overclocked at 420W, so there's really no point. 600W is a questionable one unless you're overclocking for much the same reason, but in that case the advantage of lower load means PSU fan is generally quieter for lower noise scenarios.

Honestly, the SFX-L 500W is plenty for virtually any use scenario short of an Ares III. Bit of a tight fit though, and you can write off fitting a pump on the mounts if you're watercooling.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primum*
> 
> Unlikely - PSUs aren't very efficient at less than 50% load, so unless you're throwing a dual GPU card in there's little to be gained from using it. Power requirements nowadays are so low that you're unlikely to average 350W unless you're folding/using Furmark or have heavily, heavily overclocked it. At full stress I think Anandtech had the 980Ti overclocked at 420W, so there's really no point. 600W is a questionable one unless you're overclocking for much the same reason, but in that case the advantage of lower load means PSU fan is generally quieter for lower noise scenarios.
> 
> Honestly, the SFX-L 500W is plenty for virtually any use scenario short of an Ares III. Bit of a tight fit though, and you can write off fitting a pump on the mounts if you're watercooling.


Thanks bro! I'll be going with the SFX-L 500W. Waiting it out for RVZ02 and Skylake in Aug-Sep though.


----------



## Dom-inator

So here's my plan to fill an RVZ01.
Waiting for skylake, will probably pick up an i7-6700 or K depending on the temps, may even try undervolting. I Intend on using a gigabyte mITX board with one of the high end chipsets (Z97 equivalent. not sure what the deal is with skylake and chipsets, will figure it out at the time). Will pick up some nice low voltage DDR3L ram if DDR4 is too expensive. I will reuse my current graphics card and most likely get the 450W SFX PSU. Still deciding on a cooling method but I'll probably stay away from an AIO and would like an air cooler that can accommodate a 25mm thick fan. But again it really depends on temps of skylake. I was hoping broadwell would provide a good indication but there's no good data yet.
So what do you think?


----------



## ChronicOsmosis

Really interested in this case for my new build, will the nzxt kraken g10 with a r9 290x fit with a corsair h55?? I've read the corsair will fit bit I can't find a definitive answer on the kraken g10.. Hope someone can help..


----------



## ap3iron

Heya all,

I have researched for hours and i came down to my senses, to finally write here and ask about two main questions.

I intend to build with the new FTZ01, silver.

The choice comes down to 2 mobos, asus vii impact and msi i97z acK.

I know the msi comes with only 2 fan headers, if anyone of you have used any sort of splitter (pwb) to allocate 2 fans on 1 header (fans will be 0.3a each, considering the header should be able to support 1a). The lack of headers makes me lean towards the asus, although my experience with msi so far has been great.

Down to cooling options for a 4970k, future proof in case i change case/build. Must be air, suitable for air travel.

I have read the silverstone and the thermalright 100 both fit each mobos, but i would really like to use the zelman 8900 quiet or extreme. Does the zelman fit the vii impact or the msi i97z based on anyone's experince? The ram would be the Kingston, hyper fury white.

I appreciate your help.

mat


----------



## pegotico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ap3iron*
> 
> I know the msi comes with only 2 fan headers, if anyone of you have used any sort of splitter (pwb) to allocate 2 fans on 1 header (fans will be 0.3a each, considering the header should be able to support 1a). The lack of headers makes me lean towards the asus, although my experience with msi so far has been great.
> 
> mat


there is one from Silverstone

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VNW556I/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Waiting it out for RVZ02 and Skylake in Aug-Sep though.


+1

RVZ02 needs to come out sooner.


----------



## Primate541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ap3iron*
> 
> Heya all,
> 
> I have researched for hours and i came down to my senses, to finally write here and ask about two main questions.
> 
> I intend to build with the new FTZ01, silver.
> 
> The choice comes down to 2 mobos, asus vii impact and msi i97z acK.
> 
> I know the msi comes with only 2 fan headers, if anyone of you have used any sort of splitter (pwb) to allocate 2 fans on 1 header (fans will be 0.3a each, considering the header should be able to support 1a). The lack of headers makes me lean towards the asus, although my experience with msi so far has been great.
> 
> Down to cooling options for a 4970k, future proof in case i change case/build. Must be air, suitable for air travel.
> 
> I have read the silverstone and the thermalright 100 both fit each mobos, but i would really like to use the zelman 8900 quiet or extreme. Does the zelman fit the vii impact or the msi i97z based on anyone's experince? The ram would be the Kingston, hyper fury white.
> 
> I appreciate your help.
> 
> mat


I recently made a build with a RVZ01 case. I was looking specifically for a decent cooler, primarily one that would be quiet. The best one I found was the Noctua NH-L12 which is superior to the Silverstone NT-06 Pro by far. I would not recommend the Silverstone at all, it is extremely difficult to install (it took me an hour) because you have to lower the cooler whilst balancing a metal bar onto the mounting bars, which you can't see because the fans will obscure it. Plus it is louder at about 40 decibels, and runs warmer. The Noctua NH-L12 is in comparison incredibly easy and performs much better.

If you do decide to get the Noctua, don't bother trying to change the larger fan onto the underside of the cooler, it won't work. Just take the large fan off and use the smaller one. As far as size the two coolers are pretty much identical in size, I used regular sized RAM and it fit fine.


----------



## Dom-inator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primate541*
> 
> I would not recommend the Silverstone at all, it is extremely difficult to install (it took me an hour) because you have to lower the cooler whilst balancing a metal bar onto the mounting bars, which you can't see because the fans will obscure it. Plus it is louder at about 40 decibels, and runs warmer. The Noctua NH-L12 is in comparison incredibly easy and performs much better.
> 
> If you do decide to get the Noctua, don't bother trying to change the larger fan onto the underside of the cooler, it won't work. Just take the large fan off and use the smaller one.


Thanks for the insight. Did you record or remember any of the temp differences? Both were exhausting out of the case, right? And when you say "Just take the large fan off and use the smaller one", do you mean just use the stock underside one or did you replace the top fan for a slimmer one.

I'm thinking of using the Thermalright AXP-200R myself, because in an rvz01 it will suck in cool air from the vent.


----------



## Primate541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> Thanks for the insight. Did you record or remember any of the temp differences? Both were exhausting out of the case, right? And when you say "Just take the large fan off and use the smaller one", do you mean just use the stock underside one or did you replace the top fan for a slimmer one.
> 
> I'm thinking of using the Thermalright AXP-200R myself, because in an rvz01 it will suck in cool air from the vent.


I don't remember the temperatures on the Silverstone. When I test the Noctua NH-L12 cooler with my i5 4960K I get around 79-82 degrees celsius at full load at 3.9Ghz (turbo boost enabled). I used the stock underside fan and flipped it around so it would act as an intake fan and moved the RVZ01's case fan to over the GPU area.

Tom's Hardware lists the coolers as being all roughly the same in cooling performance with their main differentiators being their acoustics. At full speed on 12V the Noctua runs at 21db, the Thermalright at 29 decibels and the Silverstone at 38 decibels.


----------



## HaiiYaa

*HELP!*

It took me forever to put this case together, and in the end the cable for the slim optical drive wasn't long enough. I'm using the ST45SF-G PSU and I bought these cables to use my blu-ray drive
. Can I make this cable longer in any way?

I been thinking about getting this cable set, does this include long enough cables for an slim optical drive?
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=438&area=


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*
> 
> *HELP!*
> 
> It took me forever to put this case together, and in the end the cable for the slim optical drive wasn't long enough. I'm using the ST45SF-G PSU and I bought these cables to use my blu-ray drive.
> 
> Can I make this cable longer in any way?
> 
> I been thinking about getting this cable set, does this include long enough cables for an slim optical drive?
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=438&area=


I used a slimline SATA adaptor that worked fine for me. Had some difficulty getting the power right as I also wanted to provide power to the DVD, SSD and HDD via the same cable. All three were in the same area ... just a matter of connecting them in an order that worked.

Re your adaptor ... no idea if you can lengthen it. Very surprised that the molex cable was too short. Your PSU should have come with 2 x 4-Pin Peripheral connector (assuming your slimline thing needs molex) that are 300mm / 200mm long.

The slim silverstone cable set you mentioned (I got some of these too) includes "1 x two (2) 4pin +1 x Slimline SATA connectors (300+100+100mm)" (from their web site).

Does that info help?


----------



## C4PPY

Just upgraded my itx machine to X99(love it) and have now ordered a ML07 and the SFX-L 500w to replace my Sugo SG05. Here is the pictures i got until the case and psu arrives.


Specs:
Intel i7 5820k
16GB DDR4 2133Mhz
Asrock X99e-itx/ac


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I used a slimline SATA adaptor that worked fine for me. Had some difficulty getting the power right as I also wanted to provide power to the DVD, SSD and HDD via the same cable. All three were in the same area ... just a matter of connecting them in an order that worked.
> 
> Re your adaptor ... no idea if you can lengthen it. Very surprised that the molex cable was too short. Your PSU should have come with 2 x 4-Pin Peripheral connector (assuming your slimline thing needs molex) that are 300mm / 200mm long.
> 
> The slim silverstone cable set you mentioned (I got some of these too) includes "1 x two (2) 4pin +1 x Slimline SATA connectors (300+100+100mm)" (from their web site).
> 
> Does that info help?


I'm not too sure. i think ill need to measure. I think my motherboard layout is terrible for the rvz01 since the sata connectors are so far away.

I'm using the asus h77 itx. The SATA connectors are on the other side of the cpu and cpu cooler and pretty much sits as far away as possible from the sata drives and blu-ray drive


Compared to newer asus h97 itx board. The connectors here are on the other side


----------



## ruffhi

Oh ... you are talking about SATA data connectors? The slimline adapter I referenced above will take any data cable. Yours has a built in data cable ... can you get a data extender?


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C4PPY*
> 
> Just upgraded my itx machine to X99(love it) and have now ordered a ML07 and the SFX-L 500w to replace my Sugo SG05. Here is the pictures i got until the case and psu arrives.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What CPU cooler is that? It looks too high to fit into a ML07B. Clearance is 83mm.


----------



## TMatzelle60

That will fit fine it fits in the rvz01 fine


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> What CPU cooler is that? It looks too high to fit into a ML07B. Clearance is 83mm.


Thats the Asrock X99 ITXac Asrock X99 ITXac http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99E-ITXac/ . The cooler comes with it.


----------



## 348299

Hi guys. i am interested in the new FTZ01. But after seeing some photos, i don't know if is possible to use it on horizontal. i think will block the ventilation for gpu. can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Dom-inator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leandronb*
> 
> Hi guys. i am interested in the new FTZ01. But after seeing some photos, i don't know if is possible to use it on horizontal. i think will block the ventilation for gpu. can anyone confirm this?


By looking at it, it seems you'd definitely need to buy some adhesive rubber feet or something similar to lift it off its surface by 15mm or more. I'm not sure if the case comes with anything like that.


----------



## ruffhi

I comes with 4xRubber feet (well, my ML07B did and the manual for the FTZ01 says it includes feet too). They are a little under half an inch high (IIRC).


----------



## somna

The FTZ01 is packaged with the small rubber feet.


----------



## chemasevi

Any problem with gigabyte gtx970 itx?

Thanks


----------



## ptrkhh

I have PC built inside the RVZ01 and had been running normal for months.

A few days ago though, it made weird smell like something was burning and the PC refused to boot. I opened the case, located where the smelling was from, and it turned out that the riser was fried.

I immediately took everything out of the case and tested it outside of the case and it turns out that the GPU was dead. The PC wouldn't even boot with the GPU attach: the CPU fan ran for a second then just stops. When I detached the GPU, the PC runs normally with the iGPU.

Im not sure if the GPU or the riser was the culprit, or if the riser is OK. I have another GPU that i could use to test, but im afraid that it might kill the other GPU as well.

I already sent an email to Silverstone ([email protected], Im in Germany) but I got no reply at all.




The pictures of the fried riser: https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=E5E8A7DE0FA794BC!116007&authkey=!ADh3KXMMeIGOFf0&ithint=folder%2c


----------



## theDARKW0LF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakewat*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the Thermalright axp-100/ axp-100 muscle fits with a 25mm fan above it, and that it gives enough room for high profile ram such as HyperX Beast to fit?


I can't tell whether anyone has already responded to your question, but I have an AXP-100 R installed in my case it does indeed allow the 25mm fan to sit above it, however I cannot fit any ram other than low profile in the slot closest to the heatsink.


----------



## lamberth44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primum*
> 
> Any of the stock blower models will fit without any bother.


Does anybody know if the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming SOC will fit in the RVZ01?
The GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 edition is roughly 11 Inches in length which is roughly 29. cm so it should fit comfortably?
H = 43 , L = 295, W = 129 mm

Thank you!


----------



## Dom-inator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lamberth44*
> 
> Does anybody know if the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming SOC will fit in the RVZ01?
> The GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming G1 edition is roughly 11 Inches in length which is roughly 29. cm so it should fit comfortably?
> H = 43 , L = 295, W = 129 mm
> 
> Thank you!


According to the expansion card specifications on Silverstone's website, it should fit. http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01


----------



## sizzflair

Hey guys,

looked through most of the 300+ pages of stuff. Good builds on all and a lot of information.

So what are the consensus on the CPU cooling? It looks like GPU is not a big issue since it mostly depends on the card itself. I would like to know which kind of air cooler is good for mid-overclock (i.e. ~4.6ghz on 4790k) scenario. Good as in at least 10 degrees cooler than max temp running AIDA/Prime, etc.

I don't NEED to build right now so I'm thinking of holding off until Skylake comes out to see if it runs cooler with overclock over Devil's canyon.


----------



## Dom-inator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizzflair*
> 
> I don't NEED to build right now so I'm thinking of holding off until Skylake comes out to see if it runs cooler with overclock over Devil's canyon.


Same here. I've been looking at air coolers that will blow cool air over the heatsink, rather than ones which exhaust air through the heatsink (such as the Noctua NH-L12 w/out the top fan and the Silverstone NT06). This will also help keep positive air pressure in the case. My ideas are just ideas though...

The two main coolers I've been looking at lately are the Cryorig C1 and the Thermalright AXP-100. These are large coolers though and may not work with high profile ram and the positioning of the CPU on the mobo may not allow a large cooler to fit within the allocated space.


----------



## sizzflair

I think I saw somewhere where the noctua was struggling when the cpu was pushing 1.2+ volts. I know some sacrifices need to be made due to the size of the case, but if I'm going to dump money into this small form factor gaming pc, then I'd want to squeeze the hell out of it haha.

My goal for this build is for a high end gaming setup that I can travel with (despite the weight, as long as it's not too bulky) due to the nature of my job (deployments, temporary moves, etc). Maybe get into lan parties as a grown man just for kicks lol. I would like to make it as silent as possible as well, especially if I'm going to try to use it in my media room.

Watercooling solution I was very intrigued about, but didn't want to tackle this one as my first watercool build. I'm sure I could do it since I've messed with computers long enough, but it's just a hell of a lot easier when you use a case built for watercooling in mind.


----------



## Dom-inator

sorry that part of my post doesn't read too well, I meant I have been keeping away from the Noctua NH-L12 and the Silverstone NT06 because they exhaust.


----------



## sizzflair

Ah I see. I'll look into the two you've mentioned above. Thanks!


----------



## krazyazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> I can't tell whether anyone has already responded to your question, but I have an AXP-100 R installed in my case it does indeed allow the 25mm fan to sit above it, however I cannot fit any ram other than low profile in the slot closest to the heatsink.


I have an AXP-100 on an Asus H97I-Plus and was able to use higher than normal RAM; currently using a set of 2x8GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers.

At least for my mobo, I think it has to do with the orientation of the heatsink.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> I can't tell whether anyone has already responded to your question, but I have an AXP-100 R installed in my case it does indeed allow the 25mm fan to sit above it, however I cannot fit any ram other than low profile in the slot closest to the heatsink.


I have a Cryorig C1 in my ML0B7. I haven't stressed it yet so I can't report on the temp issues. Re RAM, I have low profile - here is a picture ...










If you have an Asus mobo, don't even bother with a C1 as it will not fit on these boards in these cases.


----------



## sizzflair

Thanks for the insight. Where did you buy one? It looks like I can't buy it from newegg or amazon. The only ones I see are on ebay for $110 new.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizzflair*
> 
> Where did you buy one?


Newegg. It came and went about twice a week for a number of weeks in a row. I picked it up when it was instock a couple of months ago.


----------



## sizzflair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Newegg. It came and went about twice a week for a number of weeks in a row. I picked it up when it was instock a couple of months ago.


Gotcha. How much is the MSRP?


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizzflair*
> 
> Gotcha. How much is the MSRP?


Cost me $63.


----------



## sizzflair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Cost me $63.


Thanks. I'll just wait until it comes in stock. Skylake needs to come sooner!


----------



## Ringlore

First hi all.

Im about to buy the RVZ01 but undecided on the cpu cooler. so could use help on this bit.

Zalman CNPS8900
Big Shuriken 2 Rev
Silverstone SST-NT06-PRO Nitrogon

my planed build spec is (i dont overclock) mainly interested in Quiet.

Asus Impact vii
4770k (from my machine now)
GTX 980 TI (evga superclocked)
Silverstone SFX 600 psu
16gb low profile memory (not decided on brand)
pcie plextor 256 (from my machine)

thx


----------



## Cherryblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ringlore*
> 
> Im about to buy the RVZ01 but undecided on the cpu cooler. so could use help on this bit.
> Zalman CNPS8900
> Big Shuriken 2 Rev
> Silverstone SST-NT06-PRO Nitrogon
> 
> my planed build spec is (i dont overclock) mainly interested in Quiet.
> ...
> 4770k (from my machine now)


If your main goal is quiet, i'd go with Raijintek Pallas.
Probably one of the quietest fan you can mount in the rvz-01. And clearly able to cope with a 4770k.


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ringlore*
> 
> First hi all.
> 
> Im about to buy the RVZ01 but undecided on the cpu cooler. so could use help on this bit.
> 
> Zalman CNPS8900
> Big Shuriken 2 Rev
> Silverstone SST-NT06-PRO Nitrogon
> 
> my planed build spec is (i dont overclock) mainly interested in Quiet.
> 
> Asus Impact vii
> 4770k (from my machine now)
> GTX 980 TI (evga superclocked)
> Silverstone SFX 600 psu
> 16gb low profile memory (not decided on brand)
> pcie plextor 256 (from my machine)
> 
> thx


the review from Tomshardware shows various different low profile cpu coolers including the ones you have mentioned.

They test with an i7-4770k oc to 4GHZ


----------



## Ringlore

thanks for the link.

I went for the Noctua NH L12 and will put a thin fan on the case.

All the bits have been ordered, and fingers crossed will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## sizzflair

Let us know how the performance & acoustics are. I'd like to overclock at 4.6ghz without sacrificing too much in terms of heat or noise.


----------



## Ringlore

Good evening.

Update.

System is built and running fine, except the cpu temp, at idle its 42+ with the system sitting horizontal.

Using Noctua HN-L12 with single fan, and original case fan on top, both pushing, i'm thinking this may be a mistake, and turning these both to exhaust.

the Noctua fan fitted the Asus impact board, but only in one position. using Low profile memory.

Second update.

Tested the exhaust idea, and that proved worse.so reversed it back. New cooler I think.

Has anyone fitted a Zalman cnps8900 quiet to an asus impact vii board. ?


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ringlore*
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> Update.
> 
> System is built and running fine, except the cpu temp, at idle its 42+ with the system sitting horizontal.
> 
> Using Noctua HN-L12 with single fan, and original case fan on top, both pushing, i'm thinking this may be a mistake, and turning these both to exhaust.
> 
> the Noctua fan fitted the Asus impact board, but only in one position. using Low profile memory.
> 
> Second update.
> 
> Tested the exhaust idea, and that proved worse.so reversed it back. New cooler I think.
> 
> Has anyone fitted a Zalman cnps8900 quiet to an asus impact vii board. ?


Oh man thats bad







. i dont know about the zalman i think that might work, but i read somewhere in this thread that the fan on the zalman cooler cant be changed if it breaks/spoils.

I will be getting the scythe big shuriken 2 cooler on the 25th i will report back with temps.


----------



## Ringlore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy99*
> 
> Oh man thats bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . i dont know about the zalman i think that might work, but i read somewhere in this thread that the fan on the zalman cooler cant be changed if it breaks/spoils.
> 
> I will be getting the scythe big shuriken 2 cooler on the 25th i will report back with temps.


I also think the zalman fins may catch the VRM riser (JUST), Not sure about the Big Shuriken.


----------



## ruffhi

Temps with my Cryorig C1 ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> *HTPC* - CPU Temp testing
> 
> I finally got around to installing Prime95 and Speccy on the HTPC. It will live in the basement (nice a cool). The resting temps are about 26-28C. Here is the summary of temps in the various PC parts ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and more details on the CPU ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and here are the temps about 20-30 seconds after I killed off Prime95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that the temps in my office PC which is upstairs and away from the nice, cool basement are currently sitting around 43C. I think I need to blow some dust out of my office PC.
> 
> Here is a reminder of my HTPC specs ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HTPC specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU*...Intel Core i5-4590S 3.0GHz Quad-Core Processor *CPU Cooler*...CRYORIG C1 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $63.00) *Motherboard*...ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard *Memory*...Kingston Fury Black Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory *Storage*...Samsung 850 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Drive *Storage*...Western Digital BLACK SERIES 750GB 2.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive *Video Card*...Asus Radeon HD 6450 1GB Video Card *Case*...Silverstone ML07B HTPC Case *Power Supply*...Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply *Optical Drive*...Panasonic UJ-265 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer *Operating System*...Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) *Case Fan*...Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan *Case Fan*...Noctua NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan *Other*...StarTech.com Slimline SATA to SATA Adapter 


----------



## gabil1n

hi all im new in the forum my english not too good i start my build with a rvz01b i7 4790k , the graphics card is msi gtx 970 gaming 4g and memory
HyperX Savage - Memoria RAM de 8 GB (2400 MHz DDR3 and this is my questions :

whats the best cooler solution for this case?

is water cooling a good solution?

i need help to buy the best cooling solution for the i7 in this case


----------



## Ringlore

Your asking the million dollar question.

from reading these are the options I have found a lot of members favour.

1 Corsair H55 AIO. (water)
2 Zalman CNPS8900 as you can add 25mm fan to case (air) Im going to add I have just bought a CNPS8900 to test this option.
3 Scythe SCBSK-2100 Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B but add 25mm fan. (air) My next option if zalman fails to perform.

for me, the H55 is my last resort. Watch this space.


----------



## gabil1n

thanks for the help i will try the h55 is my first time with water and need to try


----------



## mirakuru

Oh my God! new here too and the same crazy question, i don't want to ask it ! lol

my profile:
-Rvz01
-Silverstone PSU 600w
-Gigabyte h97n-wifi
-i7 4790k
-Kingston HyperX Fury Blue DDR3 8GB Cl10
-Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1 WindForce OC 4GB
-Crucial BX-100 SSD 500GB
- Noctua NH-L9i low profile

This is my mistake, bad temps with i7, around 45-50 iddle, and 80-90 load.

Need backup!

I'm thinking in Cryorig C1, ¿it's a good solution?
I read user @ruffhi using it with good temps.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirakuru*
> 
> I'm thinking in Cryorig C1, ¿it's a good solution?
> I read user @ruffhi using it with good temps.


I am using the C1 but our CPUs are very different. I have a 'i5-4590S' which is 65W TDP ... your i7 4790k is 88W TDP.

Also, it seems that the C1 is hard to get.


----------



## mirakuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I am using the C1 but our CPUs are very different. I have a 'i5-4590S' which is 65W TDP ... your i7 4790k is 88W TDP.
> 
> Also, it seems that the C1 is hard to get.


That's true, more powerful my cpu, I still looking for a solution like a lot of people i see. Thanks for your answer.


----------



## Ringlore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirakuru*
> 
> Oh my God! new here too and the same crazy question, i don't want to ask it ! lol
> 
> my profile:
> -Rvz01
> -Silverstone PSU 600w
> -Gigabyte h97n-wifi
> -i7 4790k
> -Kingston HyperX Fury Blue DDR3 8GB Cl10
> -Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1 WindForce OC 4GB
> -Crucial BX-100 SSD 500GB
> - Noctua NH-L9i low profile
> 
> This is my mistake, bad temps with i7, around 45-50 iddle, and 80-90 load.
> 
> Need backup!
> 
> I'm thinking in Cryorig C1, ¿it's a good solution?
> I read user @ruffhi using it with good temps.


I don't think the Noctua NH-L9i low profile would have been any good, the 4770k I use is 84w. the NH-L12 is holding at 44+ on general use. I have purchase a three week old Zalman, as a test unit, and will update once it arrives.

Be quiet also have a cooler be Shadow Rock LP, similar to HN-l12 but it uses a 25mm fan. rated at 130 TDP


----------



## SamCarnol

Does anyone know if Silverstone has updated their FTZ01 lineup?
I'm seeing two different versions(edit: from their website)



Edit: Same goes for the white version.


----------



## rezrez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamCarnol*
> 
> Does anyone know if Silverstone has updated their FTZ01 lineup?
> I'm seeing two different versions(edit: from their website)
> 
> Edit: Same goes for the white version.


No.

What you are seeing is the top and bottom side of the case where those exhaust mesh located.


----------



## SamCarnol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rezrez*
> 
> No.
> 
> What you are seeing is the top and bottom side of the case where those exhaust mesh located.


Wow, I can't believe I didn't think about those angles. Silly me


----------



## mirakuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ringlore*
> 
> I don't think the Noctua NH-L9i low profile would have been any good, the 4770k I use is 84w. the NH-L12 is holding at 44+ on general use. I have purchase a three week old Zalman, as a test unit, and will update once it arrives.
> 
> Be quiet also have a cooler be Shadow Rock LP, similar to HN-l12 but it uses a 25mm fan. rated at 130 TDP


I know now that noctua nh-l9i it's a bad solution, Wich do you prefer Nh-i12 or cryorig c1 for a i7 4790k?

-NH-L12 TDP 130w
-Cryorig C1 TDP 140w


----------



## cube64DD

Hi all,

Partially finished my Silverstone FTZ01B build, received case and sfx600w psu yesterday, running on stock intel cooling as my H100i didnt fit. Other parts came from my Corsair 250D build. Waiting for H55 to arrive to complete.

Will upload pics later on.

specs:
Case:Silverstone FTZ01B
PSU: Silverstone SX600-G
Motherboard: MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
CPU: Intel i5 4670k
RAM: Kingston HyperX 16 GB 2133MHz
GFX: ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 970
HDD1: Kingston Hyper X 3K 240GB SSD
HDD2: WD 1TB Black

Everything running sweet!


----------



## TK421

Is there any cases aside from the listed model here that has 90 degree motherboard design?


----------



## creed3020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemega*
> 
> Thats the Asrock X99 ITXac Asrock X99 ITXac http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99E-ITXac/ . The cooler comes with it.


If you look closely in the photo from C4PPY you will see that their cooler says DYNATRON on the top which is a manufacturer of CPU active and passive heatsinks for servers. This is an active CPU heatsink which would normally be in a 2U or 3U server chassis so I doubt it is low enough for the RVZ01. The included cooler by ASRock is much smaller.


----------



## creed3020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirakuru*
> 
> That's true, more powerful my cpu, I still looking for a solution like a lot of people i see. Thanks for your answer.


The Cyrorig C1 will definitely work for that CPU TDP. I've have my Devil's Canyon Core i5-4590K and it is running cool and proper regardless of the loads I throw at it (Temps are posted earlier in this thread, so just look up my post history). My office is in the basement so ambient temps are arguably 5-10C colder than many others who are on main or upper floors of their respective residences.

One way to purchase the C1 is to go directly to the manufacturer, this is what I did and had excellent success. Email [email protected] and ask to purchase one, if your country does not currently have a sales channel they will proceed with a PayPal payment request and then ship you the product direct. I had my C1 in under 2 weeks from payment.


----------



## mirakuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creed3020*
> 
> The Cyrorig C1 will definitely work for that CPU TDP. I've have my Devil's Canyon Core i5-4590K and it is running cool and proper regardless of the loads I throw at it (Temps are posted earlier in this thread, so just look up my post history). My office is in the basement so ambient temps are arguably 5-10C colder than many others who are on main or upper floors of their respective residences.
> 
> One way to purchase the C1 is to go directly to the manufacturer, this is what I did and had excellent success. Email [email protected] and ask to purchase one, if your country does not currently have a sales channel they will proceed with a PayPal payment request and then ship you the product direct. I had my C1 in under 2 weeks from payment.


Thanks! I've already ordered Cyroring C1 after reading several reviews, I had doubts between C1, Noctua nh-d12 or gemini II M4, and thought also to use water cooler like corsair h55 series.

I hope to bring good news and temperatures soon. thanks for your opinion.


----------



## cube64DD

As promised, buld complete, added h55 and slot loading dvd. Pics attatched


----------



## Ringlore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cube64DD*
> 
> As promised, buld complete, added h55 and slot loading dvd. Pics attatched


Is your rad fan, blowing into the case, or sucking out ?


----------



## cube64DD

Out, I think I I should swap it round what u think( put fan underneath rad)


----------



## Ringlore

What are yours temps now . idle and load. ?

I think sucking out would be the best solution for a horizontal build. (my build) the simple solution, is test both ways.

Im still waiting for the zalman to arrive, if that fails im going to wait for the C1 results to come in..









Update on HN-L12 @25% load per core, temp reads 72c average per core. (core temp figures)


----------



## mirakuru

Hi there! quickly, very good first impressions with cryorig c1, idle temps around 32-37, testing with intel xtreme tuning utility, stress test around 60-65. Ambient temps in room around 26-27.
i need to test it with more time but for now very nice results. Level sounds are very good too, the only problem I found is the installation, difficult with little space in this case.
Fantastic presentation of the product, high quality design. At the moment i love it.

I'll bring new tests soon.


----------



## Ringlore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirakuru*
> 
> Hi there! quickly, very good first impressions with cryorig c1, idle temps around 32-37, testing with intel xtreme tuning utility, stress test around 60-65. Ambient temps in room around 26-27.
> i need to test it with more time but for now very nice results. Level sounds are very good too, the only problem I found is the installation, difficult with little space in this case.
> Fantastic presentation of the product, high quality design. At the moment i love it.
> 
> I'll bring new tests soon.


Nice, I have heard the C1 is a tight fit, I also believe it will fit the Asus Impact VII. Hopefully my zalman will turn up tomorrow, and I can test that.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ringlore*
> 
> Nice, I have heard the C1 is a tight fit, I also believe it will fit the Asus Impact VII. Hopefully my zalman will turn up tomorrow, and I can test that.


I don't believe that the C1 will fit with any ASUS motherboard. Check discussion in my build log below.


----------



## Ringlore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I don't believe that the C1 will fit with any ASUS motherboard. Check discussion in my build log below.


I found this, while hunting. But other than this picture, and a rumor, I cant confirm it will fit the FTZ01 case, and even if it fitted, it may still create air flow cooling issue of its own.


----------



## ozzy99

finally i got my big shuriken 2 rev b, installed on gigabyte z97n idle temps at stock clock speeds 30-32 and on load 50-52(max) ambient temperature 25c

im really happy with this cooler its silent and is giving great temps being its summer.

Pc specs

cpu -i5 4690k (stock clock)
motherboard - Gigabyte Z97n
ram - kingston hyper x furry 8X2=16gb
gpu - evga 970sc
psu - sfx 450w gold
ssd - crucial 128gb
hdd - toshiba 2.5" 320gb
3 x silverstone fans



i shall oc to 4.5ghz and report back with temps


----------



## BleachedPinoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cube64DD*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Partially finished my Silverstone FTZ01B build, received case and sfx600w psu yesterday, running on stock intel cooling as my H100i didnt fit. Other parts came from my Corsair 250D build. Waiting for H55 to arrive to complete.
> 
> Will upload pics later on.
> 
> specs:
> Case:Silverstone FTZ01B
> PSU: Silverstone SX600-G
> Motherboard: MAXIMUS VI IMPACT
> CPU: Intel i5 4670k
> RAM: Kingston HyperX 16 GB 2133MHz
> GFX: ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 970
> HDD1: Kingston Hyper X 3K 240GB SSD
> HDD2: WD 1TB Black
> 
> Everything running sweet!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cube64DD*
> 
> As promised, buld complete, added h55 and slot loading dvd. Pics attatched


How big is the case vent under the power supply? Is it 120mm or 80mm?


----------



## ThePeteCrazy

Hello!
Fury X! Can i put it in a Raven Z?
Thanks!


----------



## Ringlore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleachedPinoy*
> 
> How big is the case vent under the power supply? Is it 120mm or 80mm?


In case this helps. I have a new case, and it comes with 120 psu fan holes


----------



## BleachedPinoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ringlore*
> 
> In case this helps. I have a new case, and it comes with 120 psu fan holes


By your "new case", I'll assume you meant the FTZ01, so yes, this did help! Thanks!


----------



## meatbox

I'm building the following system in a RVZ01 for a friend with a limited budget.

I have concerns regarding my PSU and optical drive, but these are my parts, I was able to snag some components at a good price:

CPU: i5 4590 @ $265
MOBO: ASRock H87E-ITX @ $70
Graphics card: PowerColor R9 380 4GB @ $260
RAM: 8GB ADATA 1600 @ $58
SSD: ADATA 128GB @ $71
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB @ $98
Case: Raven RVZ01 @ $95

PSU:
FSP-SFX-450 450W SFX PSU, 80PLUS Bronze @ $78

will wiring be difficult with this PSU? it is non-modular which I'd think would be better suited with a tight fit though I won't be able to use the shorter silverstone modular cables.

Also with the optical drive, I thought a tray loading laptop drive would suffice which I obtained from an old laptop. I need a slot loading drive, what options are there apart from silverstone optical drive which are pricey?

would this work? http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GS23N-GS31N-internal-Slot-Loading-DVD-Burner-Superdrive-for-Apple-SATA-Drive-/271870981849?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f4cc5f6d9


----------



## Ringlore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleachedPinoy*
> 
> By your "new case", I'll assume you meant the FTZ01, so yes, this did help! Thanks!


Hi Mate.

Sorry yes I was meaning, that the new Version of the FTZ01 comes with 120mm PSU case fan cut outs, I think the original was 80mm.

I can also confirm the zalman cnps8900 fits the asus maximus impact VII, the fit is tight and low profile memory is also a must.

with 4770k not over clocked, temps are

Idle 35c
max so far 62c under normal use. i moved the Silverstone 15mm fan from the top lid to the bottom, and added 25mm Be Quiet wings to the top, all fits fine.I did notice the extra fan on the bottom really improved gpu cooling.

but I have not stress tested the system yet.


----------



## Dom-inator

Anyone waiting for the RVZ02 might be happy about this "news" I found on another site. I think it goes for the ML08 too.


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> Anyone waiting for the RVZ02 might be happy about this "news" I found on another site. I think it goes for the ML08 too.


Looks like those ugly vented transparent sides are staying though.
http://akiba-pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/news/20150505_700161.html


----------



## ptrkhh

As a background, I have a *Silverstone RVZ01* mini-ITX case and *Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo II* GPU cooler.

I recently bought a refurbished Sapphire R9-290 (reference) from a store and it turned out to be defective. The store didn't have any replacement unit, so they 'upgraded' it to an *ASUS Radeon R9-290 DirectCU II OC* model.

Here's the thing: As it turns out, DirectCU II is not compatible with my RVZ01 since its too wide. If I installed the GPU, I had to remove the power connector on the back of the case. I could get an angled power cable that directly connects to the PSU and the wall instead of the back of the case, or I could move the power connector to the bottom similar to the FTZ01 although that would require me to cut the case.

However, the problem is the cooling performance of the DCU isn't terribly efficient either. As pointed out in many reviews, only one out of five heatpipes makes full contact with the chip itself. Sure, its a _DirectCU_, but not for all the heatpipes. Two makes half contact, and the other two are simply hanging (http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/R9_290X_Direct_Cu_II_OC/images/cooler2.jpg). This leaves the fans to run fairly loudly under load.

So, there are several options:

1.*Replace the DirectCU II cooler* with the Twin Turbo II.

2.*Replace the power cable* that directly connects the PSU to the wall.

3.*Cut the case and move the power connector* to the bottom similar to the FTZ01

*Which one would you recommend?* None of those would cost me a dime.

(About the TT2, while its not officially supported, I have seen one guy who has successfully mounted it on a 290 with a quite impressive result http://www.overclock.net/t/1436497/official-amd-r9-290x-290-owners-club/10550#post_21365851 )


----------



## Dom-inator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> So, there are several options:
> 
> 1.*Replace the DirectCU II cooler* with the Twin Turbo II.
> 
> 2.*Replace the power cable* that directly connects the PSU to the wall.
> 
> 3.*Cut the case and move the power connector* to the bottom similar to the FTZ01
> 
> *Which one would you recommend?* None of those would cost me a dime.


If the PCB layout is compatible, I would replace the cooler with the twin turbo. Option 2 is also good providing you don't have to open the PSU and muck around in there, dangerous stuff. I would avoid cutting the case unless it's the last option left. I thought those DCU II cards would be too thick anyway for the rvz01 anyway? maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> If the PCB layout is compatible, I would replace the cooler with the twin turbo. Option 2 is also good providing you don't have to open the PSU and muck around in there, dangerous stuff. I would avoid cutting the case unless it's the last option left. I thought those DCU II cards would be too thick anyway for the rvz01 anyway? maybe I'm wrong.


I'm not sure, but I think as long as the standardized screw mounting positions fit, its going to work. The VRM already has its own heatsink, so I'm not going to replace that.

About the second option, I will just replace the power cable that's running inside the case (the one that comes with the case) with a 3 or 5m angled power cable running from the PSU (in front) all the way to the wall. I'm still wondering on how do I fill the remaining hole on the back, since otherwise it would look ugly on the back. No big deal though, barely anybody see from that angle.

I'm also impressed with the RVZ01. My older HD5870 (RIP) with the TT2, which was practically triple-slot height, fit perfectly in the RVZ01. Its just a few millimeters from the aforementioned power plug due to its width (should've gotten the longer-but-slimmer Accelero Xtreme instead).


----------



## Dom-inator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> About the second option, I will just replace the power cable that's running inside the case (the one that comes with the case) with a 3 or 5m angled power cable running from the PSU (in front) all the way to the wall. I'm still wondering on how do I fill the remaining hole on the back, since otherwise it would look ugly on the back. No big deal though, barely anybody see from that angle.


Ahh yep I know what you mean now. In that case option 2 is good, and to patch up the hole you could get hold of a water cooling grommet (like the below pic) and stick it to the inside of the case to allow the cable to neatly pass through. Just make sure its large enough.



Finding a 3 or 5m angled power cable might be a struggle though


----------



## sjredo

Hi everyone!

Would a CNPS8900/ Noctua NH-L12 cooler fit above Kingston Beast rams? Or should I be getting low profile ram for either cooler?

Thanks!


----------



## Ringlore

Low profile, from my experience with the cnps8900 & asus impact VII


----------



## Axeia

Low profile RAM never hurts. If you already have the RAM from a previous build you can just try it first and if it doesn't fit try to estimate if it would without the heatspreader bulk.
If it would fit then it's time to warm them up a bit with a hairdryer and pry off the heatspreader, just try to make sure you don't exert any crazy amounts of force directly onto the PCB, metal screwdrivers are probably not the best idea. Then you can pick up some alternative heatspreader for 3 bucks on that big online auction site or wherever else you can find them. (Are we allowed to link to sites that sell stuff?)
Don't worry about the heatsinks being a lot smaller, no DDR3 on this planet generates enough heat to justify heatsinks as on the Kingston Beast RAM sticks. (Hell, 99% sure you could run them without any heatsinks) They basically just slap them on there to add a unique look.



If you're buying them new the Crucial Ballistix have served me well. Lifetime warranty, affordable and come in a nice neutral Black & White color scheme. Haven't had to make use of their warranty yet but I assume it's good. Corsair has some more color options, their warranty I've sadly have to make use of 3 times so far and their service is top-nodge tbh.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> Anyone waiting for the RVZ02 might be happy about this "news" I found on another site. I think it goes for the ML08 too.


http://www.techpowerup.com/213109/silverstone-unveils-raven-rvz02-mini-itx-gaming-chassis.html

https://www.techpowerup.com/213110/silverstone-milo-ml08-is-the-refined-cousin-of-the-rvz02.html

So yeah, finally ready for release! So hyped for the RVZ02!


----------



## Ringlore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/213109/silverstone-unveils-raven-rvz02-mini-itx-gaming-chassis.html
> https://www.techpowerup.com/213110/silverstone-milo-ml08-is-the-refined-cousin-of-the-rvz02.html
> 
> So yeah, finally ready for release! So hyped for the RVZ02!


Just a point, its hard enough keeping the RVZ01 cool, The RVZ02 is thinner so even smaller fan unit, and less room for air circulation.


----------



## Dom-inator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ringlore*
> 
> Just a point, its hard enough keeping the RVZ01 cool, The RVZ02 is thinner so even smaller fan unit, and less room for air circulation.


A thinner case means the gpu and cpu will probably be closer to the vents allowing the heatsink fans to suck in cool air directly from the outside. Less volume means that hot air won't have as long to stay inside the case, as long as the build is set up for positive air pressure. I would definitely use an intake heatsink with this case. Who knows how it will turn out, I'm sure Silverstone have done testing.


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> A thinner case means the gpu and cpu will probably be closer to the vents allowing the heatsink fans to suck in cool air directly from the outside. Less volume means that hot air won't have as long to stay inside the case, as long as the build is set up for positive air pressure. I would definitely use an intake heatsink with this case. Who knows how it will turn out, I'm sure Silverstone have done testing.


There doesn't seem to be mounting points like the RVZ01 for side intake fans though.


----------



## Dom-inator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> There doesn't seem to be mounting points like the RVZ01 for side intake fans though.


Yeah this is how they reduced the volume. At first I was skeptical but I thought about it, and if your CPU and GPU fans butt up against the vents, it means they'll only be sucking in external air, whereas if there is a small gap like in the rvz01 they could be recycling air that's already in the case. Also, I don't see the point of doubling up fans, i.e. having the case fans blow onto the GPU fans or CPU heatsink fan. The only advantageous spot for having fan mounts would be in the centres of the side panels, but the RVZ01 proved that it isn't necessary (and they wouldn't fit anyway).


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> Yeah this is how they reduced the volume. At first I was skeptical but I thought about it, and if your CPU and GPU fans butt up against the vents, it means they'll only be sucking in external air, whereas if there is a small gap like in the rvz01 they could be recycling air that's already in the case. Also, I don't see the point of doubling up fans, i.e. having the case fans blow onto the GPU fans or CPU heatsink fan. The only advantageous spot for having fan mounts would be in the centres of the side panels, but the RVZ01 proved that it isn't necessary (and they wouldn't fit anyway).


That's what I'm afraid of, if you can't mount a fan to the side panel, there's bound to be a gap between the heatsink's fan and the side, which makes the fan not very effective in pulling in fresh outside air, unless you construct a shroud.


----------



## Dom-inator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> That's what I'm afraid of, if you can't mount a fan to the side panel, there's bound to be a gap between the heatsink's fan and the side, which makes the fan not very effective in pulling in fresh outside air, unless you construct a shroud.


Yeah true. I think both cases have this issue but I thought the 02 would handle it better. I guess it depends on what GPU and heatsink you use too. I'm curious to see temp results of a fan against a vent compared to leaving a small gap.


----------



## frakinhunter

Anyone know where to get a replacement GPU bracket? I did some serious damage to mine and I can't seem to find anything on Silverstone's accesory site.


----------



## DDemis

Send an email to them and they'll replace it.


----------



## cube64DD

Temps cpu 34 idle/ 65 load
Gpu 31/idle 68 load

Should I add anymore cooling?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cube64DD*
> 
> 
> 
> Temps cpu 34 idle/ 65 load
> Gpu 31/idle 68 load
> 
> Should I add anymore cooling?


I'd be fine with that. That's within a normal range.


----------



## idahludbA

Hello there fellow members! I have an inquiry, will it be possible to install a 120x25mm case fan above the CPU heatsink with a fan attached to it inside the Raven RVZ01?
I ordered the Silverstone Argon Series AR06 low profile CPU cooler which is a 58mm in height including the fan (92mm PWM fan) and also ordered the Silverstone FQ 121 PWM fan (120x25mm) to replace the stock intake slim fan at the top. Before I placed my order for the parts I didn't do much research and I thought that the stock fans were standard 25mm thick but it turned out they are not. My plan was is to remove the top stock fan and install it in the empty fan slot at the bottom, this way I'll have 2 intake fans for the GPU area and add a new fan (FQ 121) as an intake at the top for the CPU area.
The parts got shipped and will arrive any moment, I was wondering if my plan will work out or I'll have to use a slim fan at the top? all I know is the limitation of CPU cooler inside the case is 83mm.

CPU cooler page: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=505
Case fan page: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=459&area=


----------



## crusi86

It should fit without any problems. I have installed prolimatech samuel 17 with 15mm akasa slim fan which is 60mm in total and 25mm thick akasa viper above. There is still about 2-3mm gap between.


----------



## chemasevi

What is the best option for gpu?Custom or reference cooler? I,ve two noctua NF-F12 in GPU zone.
Thanks


----------



## yaibs

Hello,

Im planning to buy a silverstone case. I am going to use it in vertical position. Could someone recommend a case for me? Are my components compatible? Im not planning to OC.

My current setup:

Motherboard: Asus P8H67, ATX
CPU: 2500k, stock cooler
GPU: MSI gaming GTX 980
PSU: Evga supernova g2 750w
RAM: 4+4gb corsair vengeance low profile 1666 MHz
SSD: samsung 840 evo 250 gb

I probably need:

- Aftermarket cooler for CPU, less airflow in a smaller case?
- New motherboard, if it doesnt fit? I can buy a new/used one.
- Case fans, need optimal setup.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C4PPY*
> 
> Just upgraded my itx machine to X99(love it) and have now ordered a ML07 and the SFX-L 500w to replace my Sugo SG05. Here is the pictures i got until the case and psu arrives.
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Intel i7 5820k
> 16GB DDR4 2133Mhz
> Asrock X99e-itx/ac


Hey bro, did you ever finish your build? How are the temps?


----------



## m0192m0192

Silverstone RVZ01
Intel i7 4790K
MSI GTX 980 Ti GAMING 6G
GIGABYTE Z97N-WIFI
AXP200
Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX
Kingston DDR3 1600MHz 8GB*2
WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB SATA3 6Gb/s /64MB HDD

Any thoughts in this build? Any improvement needed?


----------



## C4PPY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Hey bro, did you ever finish your build? How are the temps?


Havent got the chassis yet, using a NZXT S340 right now. but this review uses the RVZ01 chassis; http://www.techspot.com/review/992-asrock-x99e-itx-ac/page9.html so it would give you some pointers.


----------



## vitaligent

I've got a Gigabyte G1 980 Ti (GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD) in mine, and it runs cool and quiet. This is a massive 12-inch triple-fan card that I'm running at over 1.5GHz. I'm using are the included 120mm case fans pointed towards the card. All the hot air is blown out of the sides of the case, just as Silverstone intended. Idle temps are in the low 40s here in the Los Angeles area in July. Under load, it stays in the low 70s with no throttling.

I'm very happy with this case and this card. I don't think you can choose a "wrong" GPU cooler. If you can swing it, get a 980 Ti.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C4PPY*
> 
> Havent got the chassis yet, using a NZXT S340 right now. but this review uses the RVZ01 chassis; http://www.techspot.com/review/992-asrock-x99e-itx-ac/page9.html so it would give you some pointers.


Thanks! I'm strongly considering a build with this in the RVZ02, just wondering if the included heatsink will fit.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0192m0192*
> 
> Silverstone RVZ01
> Intel i7 4790K
> MSI GTX 980 Ti GAMING 6G
> GIGABYTE Z97N-WIFI
> AXP200
> Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX
> Kingston DDR3 1600MHz 8GB*2
> WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB SATA3 6Gb/s /64MB HDD
> 
> Any thoughts in this build? Any improvement needed?


Very poor fan control in the bios on the Gigabyte mobo. You'll have to use their Windows software, which is gonna mess with your system. If that bothers you, pick the Asus Z97i-Plus instead. It also has M.2 port for SSD, if you need in the future.


----------



## mdmola

Hey all -

First time posting on this website here. I looked at the first post and didn't see any consolidated information on what I'm about to ask, but I feel that this is something that should be included in the first post for future builders.

For background, my case is the Silverstone ML07 and this is the rig I built earlier this year: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/NLQTD3

It runs great and I'm very happy with it, but I'm looking to now complete this build by buying a graphics card. I would like to add a GPU that won't have any issues fitting with the case and based off what I've been reading on these forums and the web, the answer isn't as straightforward as Silverstone's instructions suggest.

I was able to find this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/2970#post_23427956

This was extremely helpful for me on the Nvidia side, but I'm looking for similar information on the AMD side.

I see this XFX R9 290 on sale ($240 after $30 rebate): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150697

If I go with an AMD card, I'd be interested in either this or the R9 280. Problem is that I'm not sure if I will run into issues installing this GPU. I don't want to have to adjust my power cable in anyway externally to make this work and I don't want a card running too hot here. I already have two very good fans installed in the case, which will help cool the GPU.

Does anyone have suggestions on cards that I should be getting that's compatible with case on the AMD side of things, or a guide on how to install the bigger ones if it's possible without modifying the case?

Thank you!


----------



## m0192m0192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Very poor fan control in the bios on the Gigabyte mobo. You'll have to use their Windows software, which is gonna mess with your system. If that bothers you, pick the Asus Z97i-Plus instead. It also has M.2 port for SSD, if you need in the future.


Ok sure. Any I would like to know will the AXP200 fit in RVZ01 as I heard some people said it might not fit. However I have done some research that

Thermalright AXP-200 / 200R / 200 Muscle
Total height of 73mm including the TY-14013R fan
http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/axp-200.html

SilverStone (SST-RVZ01B) 83mm
http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01&area=en

it should fit well? I guess?


----------



## -Leopold-

Heyho,

I'm planning to put a ASRock H97M-ITX/ac with an i5-4690 (non-K) and some low-profile-RAM in the RVZ01. What is the best aircooler that will fit in the case?
Thinking about a Thermalright AXP-100, but im not sure. Could anyone please help me? Thank you







.


----------



## ruffhi

I have a very similar set up and I am using the Cryorig C1 giving idle temps of low 30s and load temps of low 50s.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Hello Guys,
this is my first post and I want to show off a little build log of my Raven RVZ01 Gaming PC!
My goal was to get a highend gaming machine with near silent Performance in idle and moderate load scenarios.

Used components:
CPU: Intel i7 4790k
CPU-cooler: Raijintek Pallas
CPU-fan: Noctua Nf-A15 PWM 140 mm
Mainboard : Asrock Z97 ITX AC
Ram: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400
SSD: Samsung 250gb 850 evo & 480 gb 840 evo (from old PC)
GPU: Zotac 980 Ti (Reference)
GPU-cooler: Raijintek Morpheus
GPU-fan: 2x Noctua NF-F12
Case: Silverstone Raven RVZ01
PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG



First thing was to install the Raijintek Morpheus onto the 980 Ti. Since the GPU is not supported, the push-pins for the vrm-cooler can not be used. Instead I just sticked some adhesive thermal pads on it like on the other heatsinks.

 

To move on, I installed the PSU, Mainboard and the GPU fans. This Part was fairly easy and if you hide the case-I.O. cables behind the PSU you will save some nerves later on











Then it was time to put the GPU bracket in, I tried to hide as many cables behind the PCIe-slot as possible. This is a very tight fit, but also a nearly perfect fit for the raijintek Morpheus. There is no gap between the fans and the heatsink.
Now to the "hard" part&#8230;. Cable routing&#8230; don't even try it without flat cables and a modular PSU. I already did a build with the 450w psu from Silverstone in this case for my brother.. but this wasn't nearly as tight&#8230;



Last and most annoying (like always) was the installation of the CPU-cooler. It has virtually no clearance to the PCI-slot, so you have to mount the mounting-brackets in the farest position possible from the slot. To mount the Noctua fan I used the clamps includes with the Morpheus cooler (lucky fit ^^). The clearance to the sidepanel is about 2-3 mm.



And there it is in my gaming setup. As you see I do need the horse power to move my 3440x1440 pixels.



I just finished the build, so I don't have many numbers for you. While idle and moderate load the PC is virtually silent (cpu fan 400 rpm, gpu fans 600 rpm) and under heavy load it remains to be very quiet. The loudest noise is the PSU fan, which can speed up under heavy load, but does'nt even spin under 41° C.
I plan on heavily undervolting the cpu, since I bought it used and the seller claimed it would be an overclockers dream.

CPU: 4,5 GHZ on all cores @ 1,175 (first setting, I will try how far I will get down on vcore)
GPU: clock: + 260 (boost 1450, never dropping)
mem: + 500
voltage: + 0 mv (by adding voltage I did not gain any more headroom)

Temps: cpu ~ 65-70° on very intensive gaming GPU: 70° on Witcher 3 (61° in open case -.-)

Okay that's it, sorry for long post and maybe for bad english.


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice build







. Personally wouldn't have bothered with the GPU cooling effort, a reference blown 980Ti fits quite nicely in there!


----------



## MelvinGimp

Have you heard the reference design? This thing is a freaking leaf blower, plus it always keeps the gpu at 83°.
My whole build is about quiet performance, thats also why i did not use an aio-cooler for cpu.


----------



## m0192m0192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> this is my first post and I want to show off a little build log of my Raven RVZ01 Gaming PC!
> My goal was to get a highend gaming machine with near silent Performance in idle and moderate load scenarios.
> 
> Used componends:
> CPU: Intel i7 4790k
> CPU-cooler: Raijintek Palls
> CPU-fan: Noctua Nf-A15 PWM 140 mm
> Mainboard : Asrock Z97 ITX AC
> Ram: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400
> SSD: Samsung 250gb 850 evo & 480 gb 840 evo (from old PC)
> GPU: Zotac 980 Ti (Reference)
> GPU-cooler: Raijintek Morpheus
> GPU-fan: 2x Noctua NF-F12
> Case: Silverstone Raven RVZ01
> PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG
> 
> 
> 
> First thing was to install the Raijintek Morpheus onto the 980 Ti. Since the GPU is not supported, the push-pins for the vrm-cooler can not be used. Instead I just sticked some adhesive thermal pads on it like on the other heatsinks.
> 
> 
> 
> To move on, I installed the PSU, Mainboard and the GPU fans. This Part was fairly easy and if you hide the case-I.O. cables behind the PSU you will save some nerves later on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was time to put the GPU bracket in, I tried to hide as many cables behind the PCIe-slot as possible. This is a very tight fit, but also a nearly perfect fit for the raijintek Morpheus. There is no gap between the fans and the heatsink.
> Now to the "hard" part&#8230;. Cable routing&#8230; don't even try it without flat cables and a modular PSU. I already did a build with the 450w psu from Silverstone in this case for my brother.. but this wasn't nearly as tight&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> Last and most annoying (like always) was the installation of the CPU-cooler. It has virtually no clearance to the PCI-slot, so you have to mount the mounting-brackets in the farest position possible from the slot. To mount the Noctua fan I used the clamps includes with the Morpheus cooler (lucky fit ^^). The clearance to the sidepanel is about 2-3 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is in my gaming setup. As you see I do need the horse power to move my 3440x1440 pixels.
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished the build, so I don't have many numbers for you. While idle and moderate load the PC is virtually silent (cpu fan 400 rpm, gpu fans 600 rpm) and under heavy load it remains to be very quiet. The loudest noise is the PSU fan, which can speed up under heavy load, but does'nt even spin under 41° C.
> I plan on heavily undervolting the cpu, since I bought it used and the seller claimed it would be an overclockers dream.
> 
> CPU: 4,5 GHZ on all cores @ 1,175 (first setting, I will try how far I will get down on vcore)
> GPU: clock: + 260 (boost 1450, never dropping)
> mem: + 500
> voltage: + 0 mv (by adding voltage I did not gain any more headroom)
> 
> Temps: cpu ~ 65-70° on very intensive gaming GPU: 70° on Witcher 3 (61° in open case -.-)
> 
> Okay that's it, sorry for long post and maybe for bad english.


I am about to build one similar to yours. How's the fps in that high resolution overall?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Overall you are going to be between 1440p and 4k, but more towars 1440p.

Witcher 3 (Ultra, Hw off, AA on) ~ 50-65 fps
Battlefield 4 (Ultra, 4x MSAA) ~85-115 fps
Crysis 3 (Very High, 2x MSAA) ~ did forget, will edit later^^
Star Citizen (Very High) ~ 45-65 fps ( less in Hangar, more in space)

I haven't played to much with the card yet. But this is a beast compared to my stock gtx 770,
which was no slouch either.

p.s. If you build a similar one, don't use Nf-F12. I just had one of them laying around so I used it.
I would go for Bequiet! silent wings 2, because the Noctuas start doing noise at already 750 rpm.

The Raijintek Pallas with the Noctua NF-A15 PWM on the other side is the best aircooling combo
for this case. I am very happy to see it fit this well. But measure the cpu spot on your MB... is crucial with this builds..


----------



## m0192m0192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Overall you are going to be between 1440p and 4k, but more towars 1440p.
> 
> Witcher 3 (Ultra, Hw off, AA on) ~ 50-65 fps
> Battlefield 4 (Ultra, 4x MSAA) ~85-115 fps
> Crysis 3 (Very High, 2x MSAA) ~ did forget, will edit later^^
> Star Citizen (Very High) ~ 45-65 fps ( less in Hangar, more in space)
> 
> I haven't played to much with the card yet. But this is a beast compared to my stock gtx 770,
> which was no slouch either.
> 
> p.s. If you build a similar one, don't use Nf-F12. I just had one of them laying around so I used it.
> I would go for Bequiet! silent wings 2, because the Noctuas start doing noise at already 750 rpm.
> 
> The Raijintek Pallas with the Noctua NF-A15 PWM on the other side is the best aircooling combo
> for this case. I am very happy to see it fit this well. But measure the cpu spot on your MB... is crucial with this builds..


Alright. Your FPS is in 4K or 1440P ?


----------



## misak

@MelvinGimp: Nice build! I plan to do similar thing later this year. The only difference would be to use i7-5* (or i7-6* if I am patient enough), and bequiet! Shadow Rock LP as a cooler - this should be at least as good and quiet as your combo.
Some questions:
Is there a reason why do you use Nf-F12s for GPU if they are louder above 750rpm?
Did you connected fans to GPU or MB? Was there some weird cable splitter required to do that?


----------



## krazyazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdmola*
> 
> Hey all -
> 
> First time posting on this website here. I looked at the first post and didn't see any consolidated information on what I'm about to ask, but I feel that this is something that should be included in the first post for future builders.
> 
> For background, my case is the Silverstone ML07 and this is the rig I built earlier this year: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/NLQTD3
> 
> It runs great and I'm very happy with it, but I'm looking to now complete this build by buying a graphics card. I would like to add a GPU that won't have any issues fitting with the case and based off what I've been reading on these forums and the web, the answer isn't as straightforward as Silverstone's instructions suggest.
> 
> I was able to find this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/2970#post_23427956
> 
> This was extremely helpful for me on the Nvidia side, but I'm looking for similar information on the AMD side.
> 
> I see this XFX R9 290 on sale ($240 after $30 rebate): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150697
> 
> If I go with an AMD card, I'd be interested in either this or the R9 280. Problem is that I'm not sure if I will run into issues installing this GPU. I don't want to have to adjust my power cable in anyway externally to make this work and I don't want a card running too hot here. I already have two very good fans installed in the case, which will help cool the GPU.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions on cards that I should be getting that's compatible with case on the AMD side of things, or a guide on how to install the bigger ones if it's possible without modifying the case?
> 
> Thank you!


I have a RVZ01 and a XFX 290X DD. It fits in just fine for me.

I think I remember reading somewhere there are different revisions of the case where PSU fan grill was enlarged and power cord relocated.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0192m0192*
> 
> Alright. Your FPS is in 4K or 1440P ?


My resolution is 3440x1440p so you could say 2,5k


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misak*
> 
> @MelvinGimp: Nice build! I plan to do similar thing later this year. The only difference would be to use i7-5* (or i7-6* if I am patient enough), and bequiet! Shadow Rock LP as a cooler - this should be at least as good and quiet as your combo.
> Some questions:
> Is there a reason why do you use Nf-F12s for GPU if they are louder above 750rpm?
> Did you connected fans to GPU or MB? Was there some weird cable splitter required to do that?


I used the noctua NF-F12 because I already had one them and just needed to buy another one. I have them conected via y-splitter to the MB but I am desperatly searching for an 4-pin to VGA Adapter... Not available in germany... The Problem is, that i have no proper control via MB and cant control the fans with the gpu temp


----------



## mdmola

Damn guys, n
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyazy*
> 
> I have a RVZ01 and a XFX 290X DD. It fits in just fine for me.
> 
> I think I remember reading somewhere there are different revisions of the case where PSU fan grill was enlarged and power cord relocated.


Eh, I might not take the risk and just go with that Sapphire R9 280 for only $150 (or less if using an Amex card). That deal is too good to pass up and I will probably just buy a better card a couple of years from now.


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Overall you are going to be between 1440p and 4k, but more towars 1440p.
> 
> Witcher 3 (Ultra, Hw off, AA on) ~ 50-65 fps
> Battlefield 4 (Ultra, 4x MSAA) ~85-115 fps
> Crysis 3 (Very High, 2x MSAA) ~ did forget, will edit later^^
> Star Citizen (Very High) ~ 45-65 fps ( less in Hangar, more in space)
> 
> I haven't played to much with the card yet. But this is a beast compared to my stock gtx 770,
> which was no slouch either.
> 
> p.s. If you build a similar one, don't use Nf-F12. I just had one of them laying around so I used it.
> I would go for Bequiet! silent wings 2, because the Noctuas start doing noise at already 750 rpm.
> 
> The Raijintek Pallas with the Noctua NF-A15 PWM on the other side is the best aircooling combo
> for this case. I am very happy to see it fit this well. But measure the cpu spot on your MB... is crucial with this builds..


Now you've put me in a tricky spot: I've also heard glowing reviews about the Zalman CNPS 8900 and this case. Nor can I seem to find a like-for-like comparison between the two fans.

EDIT: Nevermind, found this - http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2765&page=4

The Pallas destroys the CNPS 8900 Extreme at high load with a 1.8 degree advantage while being 5 decibels quieter. And you say the Pallas is improved by replacing the fan with a Noctua NF-A15 PWM? Have you got numbers?

EDIT: Found a review of the Cryorig C1 (very similar cooler design, very similar performance) where they swapped out the default fan for a Noctua NF 14 and got a great improvement.


----------



## sebplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> I used the noctua NF-F12 because I already had one them and just needed to buy another one. I have them conected via y-splitter to the MB but I am desperatly searching for an 4-pin to VGA Adapter... Not available in germany... The Problem is, that i have no proper control via MB and cant control the fans with the gpu temp


I've got quite the same setup with the morpheus and the pallas. What a lovely sound of silence! It take me some time to setup the three fans with Speedfan ( http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php ), now I am happy with it!
Don't give up now. Take your time to setup Speedfan. I used this guide : SpeedFan: A Guide to Universal Motherboard Fan Control


----------



## sebplane

I used a 4-pin to VGA adapter but the bios of the graphics cards doesn't let me control correctly the gpu fans (minimum speed of 1000rpm where 500 would be enough) so I gave up with this method and succesfully tried Speedfan.


----------



## CJPW

Hey guys, I've got 2 questions for you. I've had an RVZ01 for about 10 months now (my first build) and finally bought a CPU cooler, the CNPS 8900, that I just installed. I've got the RVZ01 sitting horizontally, one stock case fan on the bottom, one on the top. They're both intake. My first question is, are all case fans supposed to be intakes on this case?

My second question, I want to get another fan for the bottom where the gpu is. Is it better to buy another fan for the bottom or just switch the one on the top to the bottom? The manual isn't clear on this. Part 5 of the installation notes says if you want to use the NT06-PRO or other similar CPU cooler, please relocate the top fan to the bottom gpu area. Is this the case for all CPU coolers or just ones with huge heatsinks? The CNPS 8900 fits with a lot of room to spare.

Thanks for any answers,

Chris


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJPW*
> 
> Hey guys, I've got 2 questions for you. I've had an RVZ01 for about 10 months now (my first build) and finally bought a CPU cooler, the CNPS 8900, that I just installed. I've got the RVZ01 sitting horizontally, one stock case fan on the bottom, one on the top. They're both intake. My first question is, are all case fans supposed to be intakes on this case?
> 
> My second question, I want to get another fan for the bottom where the gpu is. Is it better to buy another fan for the bottom or just switch the one on the top to the bottom? The manual isn't clear on this. Part 5 of the installation notes says if you want to use the NT06-PRO or other similar CPU cooler, please relocate the top fan to the bottom gpu area. Is this the case for all CPU coolers or just ones with huge heatsinks? The CNPS 8900 fits with a lot of room to spare.
> 
> Thanks for any answers,
> 
> Chris


I haven't built in the case (yet, parts still being sourced) but I have read practically the whole thread so:

First question: yes, all fans on the RZ01 are supposed to intake.

Second question: It's complicated.

The GPU cooling in this case is practically second-to-none on air - one review has it beating the HAF XB. Thus if you're going to skimp on fans anywhere, it would be feasible here. (That having been said I don't recommend it if you've got a furnace of a card.)

The CPU on the other hand suffers somewhat from the low profile CPU cooler you're being forced to use, combined with Haswell's key flaw being their terrible TIM making them run unreasonably hot. Now this is where it gets complicated, because you'd need to understand just how the stacked fans (case fan directly above heatsink fan) interact to effect airflow - which I don't - and also whether this effect is more or less beneficial than the potentially larger heatsink you could equip without the case fan installed.

EDIT: Just been browsing, and come across speculation that gaps between CPU cooler intake and the case (i.e. not having the case intake fan installed) would lead to warm air being sucked onto the CPU cooler from inside the case, which is bad. Still no idea on the numbers. (is it 0.1c bad, or 1c bad, or 10c bad?)

Theorycrafting it, in other words, is a physics problem way above my capacity for physics (If I drop stuff, it falls right?). Not too problematic though as you can cheat: just benchmark the different configurations in your rig and go with whichever runs coolest. Also report back here with the info


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebplane*
> 
> I've got quite the same setup with the morpheus and the pallas. What a lovely sound of silence! It take me some time to setup the three fans with Speedfan ( http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php ), now I am happy with it!
> Don't give up now. Take your time to setup Speedfan. I used this guide : SpeedFan: A Guide to Universal Motherboard Fan Control


What temps do you get with the Pallas? What clock/ voltage are you runnging at?
While Prime 95 large FFT my 4790k @ 4,4 ghz/ 1,12V is getting 100°C and starts throttling.
In Aida64 it is getting max. 84° C on 1st core and around 74°C on all other cores.

I ordered a Adapter from gpu to 4-pin to control my fans via Afterburner.
http://www.amazon.de/Gelid-Solutions-CA-PWM-02-VGA-Adapter/dp/B005ZKZEQA


----------



## idahludbA

I built my system in the RVZ01 with the following hardware:
i7 4790
ASRock H97M-ITX/ac
G.SKILL Ares 2x4GB 1600Mhz
EVGA GTX 980 FTW ACX 2.0
Silverstone SFX SX600-G 600W
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
WD Black 2TB
Silverstone Argon AR06 CPU cooler
SilverStone FQ121 fan

I'm encountering this weird problem of having no signal on the screen and the GPU keeps shutting down, I've tested the GPU and PSU on other setups and they work perfectly! I doubt that the PSU is not powerful enough since I am sure I have read about and seen builds with far more power hungry parts than mine. Any idea what's the problem?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idahludbA*
> 
> I built my system in the RVZ01 with the following hardware:
> i7 4790
> ASRock H97M-ITX/ac
> G.SKILL Ares 2x4GB 1600Mhz
> EVGA GTX 980 FTW ACX 2.0
> Silverstone SFX SX600-G 600W
> Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
> WD Black 2TB
> Silverstone Argon AR06 CPU cooler
> SilverStone FQ121 fan
> 
> I'm encountering this weird problem of having no signal on the screen and the GPU keeps shutting down, I've tested the GPU and PSU on other setups and they work perfectly! I doubt that the PSU is not powerful enough since I am sure I have read about and seen builds with far more power hungry parts than mine. Any idea what's the problem is?


That PSU is fine. Try running the GPU directly into motherboard, skipping the riser card. Probably a bad riser card.


----------



## idahludbA

Guess you're right about the the riser card might be causing the issue, found an old post in the thread mentioning it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystal3d*
> 
> ##UPDATE:
> 
> I initially thought it was the PSU that was causing the "Black outs" on GPU, turns out: The PCI riser card has a negative impact on the pci x16 Bridge and it strugles to keep the 16x speed. (pci ex- Gen.30). Normally, they should provide a powered "Riser card" with this case as my board had problems.(Zero frame loss BTW)
> 
> WHat i did: From the BIOS of "GA-z97N-Wifi" i toggled the "PCI gen 2.0 instead of 3.
> 
> It is working great now.
> 
> I also have some tips for new builders. Dont use 3.5" mechanical drives. Go for SSD only. That way, you will have much better temps and cable management.
> 
> My final current Build is.
> 
> I3 4130 (4 threaded CPU with 54w)
> Stock cooler (good enough for gaming)
> 2 x HI PROFILE huge, corsair vengenance 2x 16gb CL10 rams
> GTX 6804gb(from previous build)
> SSDs
> Triple Head, PWN fan splitter.
> 25mm Corsair Fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Looks like this PSU can not handle a modest CPU and a good GPU at the same time... it is actually a Lo-Wattage build.
> I have the 450w-g version of the PSU, but the graphic card keeps shutting down with a windows message" GPU stopped responding."...
> 
> 450w-gold PSU
> Only i3 4130 (2 core with HT)
> 2x8gb corsair 1600mhz cl10 ram
> GTX 680 4gb...
> 
> I am sure i have read people with far more hungry builds but this PSU does not hold up, maybe the power line is so unstable... Is there anyway to overcome that? Like some UPS or a regulator, what would you suggest?
> 
> BTW, some things i found out....
> 
> i should not use mechanical drives with this case as it raises the PSU's temp very much compared to an SSD.
> 
> A blower type GPU, supported by the Side fan just above it, works very well!
> 
> If you use a reference cooler, you can also add an 25mm fan on the side panel , top of the CPU. Unless you are rendering, it will hold out for games...


Seems switching to PCI-E 2.0 fixes the problem! does that mean the riser card isn't working properly or what!? I don't want to run my GTX 980 with decreased performance







.

Another member (slickprime) with the same issue.
Quote:


> Ok, so I built a system in the ML07B
> CPU: i7 4790k
> RAM: G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200)
> MOBO:ASUS Z97I-PLUS
> GPU: GIGABYTE GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD GeForce GTX 970 4GB (With 2 noctua fans below it, mounted to the bottom of the case)
> COOLER: Noctua NH-L12 (top fan removed and a Siverstone slim PWM fan attached to the top of the case)
> PSU: SILVERSTONE SFX Series SX600-G 600W
> PRIMARY BOOT DRIVE: Samsung 850 Evo 1TB
> 
> So initially, I was having some problems with the video card. The HDMI audio would crackle. The screen would randomly show no signal, and driver kept crashing. Through some trial and error, I found that the riser card was the issue. After searching the net for a replacement riser card, I found that n the reviews of many of them, it said that it was necessary to change my PCIE setting to GEN 2 to get them to work. I tried doing that to my system and the problems stopped. So the question is, does anyone know where I can get a PCIE riser card that supports full GEN 3 PCIE, preferably a flexible riser?


----------



## -Leopold-

Knows someone if a SFX-L PSU fits in this Case?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Knows someone if a SFX-L PSU fits in this Case?


Yes it does, there is a New version 1.3+ which has a larger vent for the 120mm PSU fan.


----------



## -Leopold-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Yes it does, there is a New version 1.3+ which has a larger vent for the 120mm PSU fan.


Thanks, thats helpful. Hope to find it online available in germany







. Just looked at your signature - how fits the Morpheus in the RVZ01? Do you
use 25mm or 15mm heigh fans? Really interesting, for my build i want to go with an ASRock H97M-ITX. It must be very similar to your Z97E-ITX.
Are you happy with the Raijintek Pallas? Looking for a good CPU Cooler for my RVZ01







.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Leopold-*
> 
> Thanks, thats helpful. Hope to find it online available in germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just looked at your signature - how fits the Morpheus in the RVZ01? Do you
> use 25mm or 15mm heigh fans? Really interesting, for my build i want to go with an ASRock H97M-ITX. It must be very similar to your Z97E-ITX.
> Are you happy with the Raijintek Pallas? Looking for a good CPU Cooler for my RVZ01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Just look at my build log a few posts ago!
I am from germany and got the case on amazon. I went with the asrock z97E for a few reasons, good placement of the ports, the wifi card lies flat down and the CPU Position is perfect.

I am New in this forum, if there is an Option for personal message just contact me an We can write in german XD


----------



## MelvinGimp

After a few questions, here is a photo with the orientation of the cooler and the fit with the air vent.


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> After a few questions, here is a photo with the orientation of the cooler and the fit with the air vent.


Thanks for the update!

It seems that the raijintek pallas+ a 25mm fan would provide the one of best cooling solution for the rvz01, provided it fits with your choice of motherboard. There's very little gap (2-3mm) between the fan and the cut out, which prevents hot air from being recirculated.

Also to consider would be the orientation of the cooler in your case, so that the pallas heatsink tips are facing upwards for better cooling according to this article

http://www.modders-inc.com/raijintek-pallas-low-profile-cpu-cooler-review/3/


----------



## AndyWhat

"Dear Andrea
How are you doing?
Thank you very much for purchasing RAIJINTEK product.
No specific direction when installation PALLAS in a tower cabinet.

Any question or further information you need, please feel free to contact us.
Thank you very much!
RAIJINTEK Support team
.."


----------



## Cherryblue

Guys, I'm also fond of Raijintek, and was looking to rock it out with Pallas.

I am very disappointed. I had to wait 2 months to get it, (no stock in France, after one month I cancelled my order to get it directly from Germany.)

I finally got it and couldn't even put it in the RVZ01: it only fits in for Intel MB... On Intel MB, it can be set in all 4 directions, having one or two compatible with the RVZ01.

*On AMD MB, only two directions are available, with none compatible with the case...

Should be good to know for furture buyers..*


----------



## AFewTeammates

So I recently made the decision to sell my Raven build, and apparently I didn't realize there was a strict "35 rep" limit required to even be able to post in the sales forums. I've been around a while, (as you can see) but I haven't really had much time to actually post and such... Obviously I don't want to break the rules, so I'm not gonna put info in this post about it either. I am just wondering if anyone has any suggestions on alternative places to sell it (besides Ebay... I refuse to sell on Ebay). I suppose I can try Craigslist, but the place where I live isn't likely to get many hits for an expensive ITX gaming rig. Any assistance is appreciated!


----------



## sebplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> What temps do you get with the Pallas? What clock/ voltage are you runnging at?
> While Prime 95 large FFT my 4790k @ 4,4 ghz/ 1,12V is getting 100°C and starts throttling.
> In Aida64 it is getting max. 84° C on 1st core and around 74°C on all other cores.
> 
> I ordered a Adapter from gpu to 4-pin to control my fans via Afterburner.
> http://www.amazon.de/Gelid-Solutions-CA-PWM-02-VGA-Adapter/dp/B005ZKZEQA


Hope it will work for you! The Gelid adapter works without problem to power the GPU fans but the VGA Bios doesn't let me control the fans correctly.
The GPU is a GTX780 from Zotac.
At the time I tried, I had two Noctua NF-S12A fans with a max speed of around 1200rpm and the fans originally fitted on the card start at around 1000rpm.
So with the mix of the Noctua fans, the gelid adapter and the VGA-Bios, the fans doesn't go below 1000rpm with a max speed of 1200rpm.
--> Nice try but that doesn't work. Too much noise on idle and not enough on a 3D full load.

So the solution was to plug the GPU fans on the motherboard and control them with Speedfan.
In the meantime I changed the fans with two Be Quiet Shadow Wings with a max speed of 1500rpm.
--> Now the fans can spin at a very low speed on idle.
I didn't remember exactly but around 600rpm with the temperature that doesn't exceed 40°.
On a 3D load, the GPU temp goes to 70-73° with the fans around 1300rpm.

Now I have a HTPC that is inaudible when I'm watching movies and a very quiet one when I play 3D game.
The noisier part is now the PSU. I'm thinking of changing it with a very quiet ATX PSU but I have the first version of rvz01 with the 80mm vent.

My build is:
CPU: i7 3770 not overclocked
CPU cooler: Raijintek Pallas
GPU:GTX 780 with the morpheus and two BeQuiet Shadow wings
PSU: Zalman ZM450-FX 80PLUS Bronze
MB: ASRock B75M-ITX

To answer your question about the temp of the CPU: idle around 30-35°, load 65-70° but the pallas heatsink tips are facing downwards.
I have not enough space to turn it 180°.


----------



## MelvinGimp

@seplane I was just to lazy to Setup Speedfan^^
No srsly I will try to control it via MSI Afterburner and the GPU Adapter, because Speedfan is another program in
the background and i already had some issues with it.

I am planing an replacing the psu fan with the RVZ01 case fan, just for lol's. The Psu-fan does some noise and when it
starts spinning, it does some weird Sound...

Are the BeQuiet! fans much better then the Noctua's? I got the NF-F12, which are a bit noisy even at around 950 (with low-volt-Adapter).


----------



## sebplane

@MelvinGimp: I tried MSI Afterburner but the limitations is either on a hardware level or on the VGA-bios. I also tried replacing this Bios but that was not enough to get a full control on the fans. That's an advise I'll give you: dont waste too much time with MSI afterburner, connect the fans to the motherboard and setup Speedfan.

About Noctua and Bequiet fans: Noctua is good at low speed, Be Quiet is good at low and High speed:
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/867-23/graphique-recapitulatif.html


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebplane*
> 
> @MelvinGimp: I tried MSI Afterburner but the limitations is either on a hardware level or on the VGA-bios. I also tried replacing this Bios but that was not enough to get a full control on the fans. That's an advise I'll give you: dont waste too much time with MSI afterburner, connect the fans to the motherboard and setup Speedfan.
> 
> About Noctua and Bequiet fans: Noctua is good at low speed, Be Quiet is good at low and High speed:
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/867-23/graphique-recapitulatif.html


Very informative article, thanks! I took a look at the article, and it seems like the Noctua NF-F12s are worse than most of the other fans compared for noise/cfm ratio. The Noctua NF-P12 seems to be a closer match to the Be Quiet Silent Wings. That said, I wonder how much more air the NF-F12s can pull through the dust filters in the RVZ01 (the test in the article seems to have tested the fans on a radiator in push? position), and whether it is worth the extra noise they create for the cooling potential on the GPU area.


----------



## maeludir

@MelvinGimp

You must have the only mobo compatible with the Pallas, 'cause there is no way in hell it's squeezing on to the Asus Z97i Plus and that's a really clutter free mobo.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> @MelvinGimp
> 
> You must have the only mobo compatible with the Pallas, 'cause there is no way in hell it's squeezing on to the Asus Z97i Plus and that's a really clutter free mobo.


Choosing the right Mobo is the most important step when building in this case








Cpu-position is critical!!


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebplane*
> 
> @MelvinGimp: I tried MSI Afterburner but the limitations is either on a hardware level or on the VGA-bios. I also tried replacing this Bios but that was not enough to get a full control on the fans. That's an advise I'll give you: dont waste too much time with MSI afterburner, connect the fans to the motherboard and setup Speedfan.
> ]


I did it !!!1
I am controlling my fans via Afterburner!! I used this tutorial:










So obviously you have to flash your card... If you have a problem with it, don't do it.
I think its a much smoother solution, because nearly everyone is using afterburner anyways.
And Speedfan gave me a hard time!!


----------



## brawleyman

Silverstone finally updated their website yesterday to include details about the new ML08 and RVZ02! I can't believe that no media outlets or techie websites have mentioned it yet. I have been checking their website almost everyday since CES 2015 to find out more. I thought I would jump on here and let everyone know about it and perhaps the first post can be updated with links/pics for them.

Here are the links:
ML08
RVZ02

Personally, I think the new ML08 is the best thing to hit the mini itx case market in a really long time. It has all of the things I want, small slim package, support for larger gpu's, clean design, window to see components, and a handle for easy carry. I was excited to see the additional features it has in store.

Can't wait to buy one!


----------



## rediaf

The only worry I'd have about the ML08 and RVZ-02 is the lower CPU cooler clearance.

58mm is quite a drop from 83mm on the RVZ-01, though around the same as the Fractal Node 202


----------



## brawleyman

Agreed. I'm not worried really about temps because my cpu is the fastest 65w Haswell available so I can make due with a low profile cooler. Only bad thing is that I already have a Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet and it is 60mm tall. It might fit, but it would probably scratch the window. I would end up having to get a new cpu cooler.

Interesting that 58mm "max" height of the cpu cooler on these cases just so happens to be the same height as Silverstone's AR06...


----------



## p4inkill3r

The RVZ02 looks hella dope.


----------



## ComradeZ

Quick question!

Got an FTZ01 in the mail and a free AXP-200 Muscle coming as well. From what I understand and read earlier, the pci-e riser card would block the axp.
I just realized I have a pci-e 16x flexible cable I can use. Will this allow me to stuff the AXP in the FTZ01?

Thanks!


----------



## hansen6

Awesome update Brawley! Ive been searching for news on the rvz02 for weeks now as well. I just love the small form factor, but im not sure if heat and especially dust build up will be a problem.


----------



## brawleyman

No problem! I've been checking their website practically every day waiting for more info. Those popped up yesterday and I just couldn't keep it to myself! I was keeping an eye on this forum for a while to see if anyone had any news or would mention it, but finally decided to create an account and post about it.

I emailed Silverstone US for more information on availability, but nothing yet (probably won't either). I am super excited about the ML08. I like that it will have options for the window plus handle. I've been wanting to add a handle to my current U2, but never found a good one to match the silver aluminum. I just like the idea of being able to see the components inside and carry it around easily.

There will be a version without the window that has filtered intakes for dust. Heat shouldn't be a big deal because of the huge vents on the side and top/back for air to just float out.

Wish @silverstonetek would send me this case, along with the SFX-L and an AR06 for testing...


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> No problem! I've been checking their website practically every day waiting for more info. Those popped up yesterday and I just couldn't keep it to myself! I was keeping an eye on this forum for a while to see if anyone had any news or would mention it, but finally decided to create an account and post about it.
> 
> I emailed Silverstone US for more information on availability, but nothing yet (probably won't either). I am super excited about the ML08. I like that it will have options for the window plus handle. I've been wanting to add a handle to my current U2, but never found a good one to match the silver aluminum. I just like the idea of being able to see the components inside and carry it around easily.
> 
> There will be a version without the window that has filtered intakes for dust. Heat shouldn't be a big deal because of the huge vents on the side and top/back for air to just float out.
> 
> Wish @silverstonetek would send me this case, along with the SFX-L and an AR06 for testing...


Tough decision, window vs filtered intakes. Since you can no longer mount a fan on the side panel, I think filtering it would reduce the airflow entering the case significantly though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Agreed. I'm not worried really about temps because my cpu is the fastest 65w Haswell available so I can make due with a low profile cooler. Only bad thing is that I already have a Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet and it is 60mm tall. It might fit, but it would probably scratch the window. I would end up having to get a new cpu cooler.
> 
> Interesting that 58mm "max" height of the cpu cooler on these cases just so happens to be the same height as Silverstone's AR06...


Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B is 58mm too.


----------



## hansen6

Yea its good they are offering filtered windows, but your fans on the cooler have to be right up against those filters to pull in fresh air. If not it might just end up recirculating warm air


----------



## whitewolf2010

Hi All!
I am new to the forum, doing some research on the ML07 build I am planning. I will list below the components I had been thinking about and I would appreciate any feedback. This will be my very first build so any help is appreciated.

Intel Core i5-4690

Kingston 16GB 1600MHz DDR3 CL10 DIMM (Kit of 2) HyperX Fury Series

2 x Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB

SEAGATE ST4000DM000 4TB 5900

Silverstone CPU cooler "Nitrogon 06"

2 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm case fans

EVGA GTX980TI 6GB SC ACX 2.0

Case ML07B

Silverstone SFX 600W PSU (80 PLUS Gold)

I cannot go with water cooling as I will travel a lot with it. I would also take any suggestions how do you transport your cases when you fly.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf2010*
> 
> Hi All!
> I am new to the forum, doing some research on the ML07 build I am planning. I will list below the components I had been thinking about and I would appreciate any feedback. This will be my very first build so any help is appreciated.
> 
> Intel Core i5-4690
> 
> Kingston 16GB 1600MHz DDR3 CL10 DIMM (Kit of 2) HyperX Fury Series
> 
> 2 x Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
> 
> SEAGATE ST4000DM000 4TB 5900
> 
> Silverstone CPU cooler "Nitrogon 06"
> 
> 2 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm case fans
> 
> EVGA GTX980TI 6GB SC ACX 2.0
> 
> Case ML07B
> 
> Silverstone SFX 600W PSU (80 PLUS Gold)
> 
> I cannot go with water cooling as I will travel a lot with it. I would also take any suggestions how do you transport your cases when you fly.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Go and check out my build log a few pages ago.









First Thing you have to choose a decent mobo before choosing a cpu cooler.
Put some thought in it, since the cpu Position is critical here!!
I used the Raijintek Pallas with the Noctua Nf-A15 PWM, which is a great Combo but won't fit many Mobo's.

I would not go for the nf-f12 cause they are really made for Radiators and have pretty loud Motors.
I am going to Change my nf-f12's to Silent Wings 2 or Nf-S12A's in a while.
You should also go for a 500W SFx-L PSU from Silverstone, Chieftek or Sharkoon.
These are not as noisy as the sfx-Psu's, but I don't know if the ML07B has the larger Vents now like the RVZ01?? could you check this?


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf2010*
> 
> Hi All!
> I am new to the forum, doing some research on the ML07 build I am planning. I will list below the components I had been thinking about and I would appreciate any feedback. This will be my very first build so any help is appreciated.
> 
> Intel Core i5-4690
> 
> Kingston 16GB 1600MHz DDR3 CL10 DIMM (Kit of 2) HyperX Fury Series
> 
> 2 x Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
> 
> SEAGATE ST4000DM000 4TB 5900
> 
> Silverstone CPU cooler "Nitrogon 06"
> 
> 2 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm case fans
> 
> EVGA GTX980TI 6GB SC ACX 2.0
> 
> Case ML07B
> 
> Silverstone SFX 600W PSU (80 PLUS Gold)
> 
> I cannot go with water cooling as I will travel a lot with it. I would also take any suggestions how do you transport your cases when you fly.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Yea as Melvin says, the Noctua NF-F12s are a little noisy and you could check out Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 instead.

If you aren't going to get a K series cpu, I think you should be safe with a smaller cpu cooler. The Cooltek LP53 cpu cooler is highly recommended here, and you can use this on any motherboard I believe. And because it's quite low, you can mount an additional slim 120mm/140mm with 120mm mounting holes fan above the cpu.

Also, if there isn't a special reason you are getting 2 x 250 gb ssds, you should probably get a larger 500gb one just to avoid more cable clutter in a small case.


----------



## OCPG

Seems like they made the RVZ02 bigger than the original specs. Seems like I saw 13" height and 13" Depth before. Now it says (W) 380mm (H) 370mm. Oh well. Guess the GPU holder doesn't work on something like an Asus Strix, so the zip-tie method will have to do.

Now all I need is them to release the 600w or 700w SFX-L.


----------



## whitewolf2010

Thanks for the notes! As I sort of inherited the NF-F12s from a friend who upgraded to Be Quite Silent Wings 2 I will give it a shot with Noctua first, as they didn't cost me anything. If I will find them to be noisy I will upgrade later.
I think I will go with the NT06-Pro CPU cooling anyway. I see no need to save up the space with CPU cooler there, but will see how it will play out during the build.
I got a good deal on the two 250GB SSDs, and wanted to try to set them up in RAID 0, at least for a trial period.
Thanks for the word of advise. I will try to post some photos of the build once I get it all sorted.


----------



## whitewolf2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Go and check out my build log a few pages ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Thing you have to choose a decent mobo before choosing a cpu cooler.
> Put some thought in it, since the cpu Position is critical here!!
> I used the Raijintek Pallas with the Noctua Nf-A15 PWM, which is a great Combo but won't fit many Mobo's.
> 
> I would not go for the nf-f12 cause they are really made for Radiators and have pretty loud Motors.
> I am going to Change my nf-f12's to Silent Wings 2 or Nf-S12A's in a while.
> You should also go for a 500W SFx-L PSU from Silverstone, Chieftek or Sharkoon.
> These are not as noisy as the sfx-Psu's, but I don't know if the ML07B has the larger Vents now like the RVZ01?? could you check this?


I did have a look at it. Really nice build.
I forgot to put the Mobo in the list. I went for ASUS Z97I-PLUS (its on order now, so no backing down). The Raijintek Pallas is too big for that, would get in the way of at least one DIMM slot.
As mentioned earlier, I may replace the NF-F12s with Silent Wings 2 as well, but I will see how annoying the noise is going to be, because I don't see the performance being the issue here.
Regarding the PSU, I cannot find anywhere the size of the PSU vents on the case, but judging from the pictures they should be 80mm on ML07B . And I am a bit worried with power consumption and would prefer to rather go 150 Watt over what I need then be 5 Watt short.

Thanks for the word of advise!


----------



## MelvinGimp

Lol you will have trouble to even get over 400 watt with your system^^
You would need to heavy OC the **** out oft this card...


----------



## Zazz00y

First post here; I contacted Silverstone after seeing their webpage for the RVZ02. Looks like late August availability


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hi guys just got my Ml07 today and I have a question about fan orientation. I have a DC2 R9 290 and a i5 4690. My question is what is the consensus on the best fan set up. Should I have the two fans(intake) blowing on the GPU and the top fan(one by the top of the motherboard) exhausting air out? Sorry Im sure this has been discussed a lot on here but I couldn't find it. Thanks guys any help is appreciated.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hi guys just got my Ml07 today and I have a question about fan orientation. I have a DC2 R9 290 and a i5 4690. My question is what is the consensus on the best fan set up. Should I have the two fans(intake) blowing on the GPU and the top fan(one by the top of the motherboard) exhausting air out? Sorry Im sure this has been discussed a lot on here but I couldn't find it. Thanks guys any help is appreciated.


Since the r9 290 consumes so much power, put it in the top. If it is in the bottom it will heat up the whole case and will get even hotter because the air can not be exhaustet as fast as in the top Position.
In this case all fans are meant to be intakte Fans!!!


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hi guys just got my Ml07 today and I have a question about fan orientation. I have a DC2 R9 290 and a i5 4690. My question is what is the consensus on the best fan set up. Should I have the two fans(intake) blowing on the GPU and the top fan(one by the top of the motherboard) exhausting air out? Sorry Im sure this has been discussed a lot on here but I couldn't find it. Thanks guys any help is appreciated.


Congratulations on your new case! In general the case is meant to be positive pressure, meaning all three fan slots should have intake fans with dust filters to keep your case cool and as clean as possible. That's probably also how I would orientate the fans because I am a fan of positive pressure cases.

However, because of the nature of positive pressure cases, you will definitely end up having higher temperatures than a negative pressure case. The fan above the cpu cooler is usually always intake, but depending on the kind of cpu cooler you have, you might have success with an exhaust fan above it. For example, if you are going to use a cpu cooler that works like the stock cooler, with a fan blowing down onto a heatsink, having the fan above the cooler as exhaust might cause worse temperatures than if it were intake. But if you had a heatsink like the Raijintek Pallas, you could potentially have the cpu fan set as exhaust to draw air through the heatsink and out of the case. I have also read about people flipping one fan in front of the gpu to make it 1 intake and 1 exhaust for lower gpu temperatures.

Everyone's situation is different, for example, do you live in a dusty environment and hate having to clean out your case frequently? Is the ambient temperature in your room cool and your cpu/gpu not going to run extremely hot? Then maybe positive pressure is for you


----------



## MelvinGimp

OK I changed my fans sooner then expected^^
These Silent Wings 2 are really silent!!

I also removed the fan-grill from the PSU for a cleaner look an less noise (I do not hear a Differenz -.-).
I had to move the ssd's to the PSU because the amount of heat from the GPU is just insane (GPU temps @ 60°C, but 280W have to go anywhere!!).


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> OK I changed my fans sooner then expected^^
> These Silent Wings 2 are really silent!!
> 
> I also removed the fan-grill from the PSU for a cleaner look an less noise (I do not hear a Differenz -.-).
> I had to move the ssd's to the PSU because the amount of heat from the GPU is just insane (GPU temps @ 60°C, but 280W have to go anywhere!!).


Thanks for the update. Do you see a difference in gpu temps going from the NF-F12s to the Silent Wings 2?

And is that the bracket supporting the gpu that is showing 113.9 celcius??


----------



## MelvinGimp

Temps are the same or better: since silent Wings run 200-300 RPM faster.

I don't know how accurate the Thermometer is but i cant touch the PCB without burning me...


----------



## whitewolf2010

Giving how impressed you are with the Silent Wings I may go for them straight away. Since I have the Noctua NF12 PWM would it make sense to use it instead of the Silverstone CPU fan that comes with the NT-06Pro? Would that actually make sense? Any thought?


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf2010*
> 
> Giving how impressed you are with the Silent Wings I may go for them straight away. Since I have the Noctua NF12 PWM would it make sense to use it instead of the Silverstone CPU fan that comes with the NT-06Pro? Would that actually make sense? Any thought?


The NF-F12 is most likely a better fan than the one that comes with the NT-06 Pro, but make sure that it fits with motherboard/ram. The stock NT06 fan is 20mm iirc, and the NF-F12 is 25mm.


----------



## sallekmo

Hey I thought people would like to know that I contacted silverstone regarding the rvz02 release date in the UK and they replied saying,

"Dear Saba,

Thank you for your request.

We will receive the first shipment of RZV02 in the middle

of September. Latest at the end of September it should be

available in UK."

Also I realised they updated their website and now the rvz02 is up there. http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ02&area=en&top=C.
Its such a shame they delayed it to september!


----------



## sallekmo

Just to let you know I bought the ar06 and it was rubbish barely 5 degrees less the intels stock cooler over 90 degrees not overclocked, also louder than i expected, Ive bought the Thermalright axp100r which overclocked my cpu to 4ghz (4690k) at 80 degrees, Im buying the cryorig c1 cooler and the scythe shuriken big 2 to overclock over 4.2 ghz, they all meet the rvz02s requirement. Also I emailed silverstone and they replied...

I thought people would like to know that I contacted silverstone regarding the rvz02 release date in the UK and they replied saying,

"Dear Saba,

Thank you for your request.

We will receive the first shipment of RZV02 in the middle

of September. Latest at the end of September it should be

available in UK."

Also I realised they updated their website and now the rvz02 is up there. http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ02&area=en&top=C.
Its such a shame they delayed it to september!


----------



## Excalabat

Milo Series ML08
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=607&area=en

Milo Version of RVZ02


----------



## maeludir

So a few things I've learnt building in my RVZ01:

The GPU bracket/associated risers are by far the weakest part of this build. I had a scary two days where I thought I'd damaged my GPU/bought a dud mobo until I diagnosed that my frequent TDR crashes were the result of a faulty PCIe connection at the risers, which itself was a result of the GPU bracket placing far too much stress on them when screwed in. So to anyone building in this case, I highly recommend you buy yourself a PCIe riser cable instead. (Unfortunately I've yet to find a site selling a short one, e.g. 10cm, for less than a ripoff).

The Asus Z97i Mobo really let me down as far as CPU cooler compatibility goes. The Raijintek Pallas won't fit on it, but even the Zalman CNPS8900 I bought to replace it has trouble with your RAM unless you've got ultra low profile stuff (ballistix, and they're a very unreliable brand).

Good news, however, is that the Raijintek Aeolus fan that came with the Pallas now serves as the case fan above the CPU cooler, it's slim form factor allowing it to fit comfortably inside the case above the CPU heatsink unlike any normal fan.

Cable management in this thing is a nightmare, and Silverstone's specialized 'flat' cables are abominations. Why they couldn't give us a simple set of short, braided cables I'll never know.

And another thing - the default fans silverstone supplies with this thing are noisy and flimsy and euch.

On the whole my feeling toward the case are fairly straightforward: it's the best design I've ever seen, and I never want to part with this internal layout. However the build quality has some serious issues and the implementation of the case could do with some polish. However seeing the approach Silverstone have taken with the RVZ02 it seems like they're going in the wrong direction - I'll wait til I see the benchmarks, but the removal of the case fans must destroy the amazing cooling potential of this case.


----------



## crusi86

If someone is looking for Thermolab LP53 cooler in uk, you can get it here:
https://www.alternate.co.uk/Hardware-Components-Cooling-CPU-Coolers/html/listings/11898?tk=7&lk=4549&page=2#Cooltek

Just bought from this shop and I have received it after 3 days







I think it is going to be a one of the best coolers for new RVZ02 or ML08 cases.


----------



## Light Phaser

What happened to the RVZ02's specs ? At first it was said to be less than 10 litters but suddenly it became a 12 litter monster ! 20% percent increase !

I fail to see the point of the rvz02 then, because its not really much smaller than the RVZ01 now.


----------



## ukbaslon

hi guys, sorry if this is not the right thread to post this.

Im thinking of moving my build to a silverstone case, I especially like that you can use them horizontally. The problem is that I have an asus 970 strix and Im not sure which case is compatible with this GPU?


----------



## Dom-inator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukbaslon*
> 
> hi guys, sorry if this is not the right thread to post this.
> 
> Im thinking of moving my build to a silverstone case, I especially like that you can use them horizontally. The problem is that I have an asus 970 strix and Im not sure which case is compatible with this GPU?


The strix will fit in the RVZ01 but not the RVZ02 because of its width. I'm not sure about the other cases.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> So a few things I've learnt building in my RVZ01


Good review. Thanks for posting.

Quote:


> The GPU bracket/associated risers are by far the weakest part of this build. I had a scary two days where I thought I'd damaged my GPU/bought a dud mobo until I diagnosed that my frequent TDR crashes were the result of a faulty PCIe connection at the risers, which itself was a result of the GPU bracket placing far too much stress on them when screwed in. So to anyone building in this case, I highly recommend you buy yourself a PCIe riser cable instead. (Unfortunately I've yet to find a site selling a short one, e.g. 10cm, for less than a ripoff).


I have a ML07B and I can confirm the issue with the riser when attached via screws. My GPU is small, passively cooled so light and doesn't need to be screwed in.

Quote:


> The Asus Z97i Mobo really let me down as far as CPU cooler compatibility goes.


Agreed. I was heading towards using a ASUS mobo but when I couldn't work out how to get the Cryorig C1 installed, I swapped mobo. I am getting lots of joy from the Cryorig C1 ... it is working very well. I'm playing with a reduced fan speed to cut the Db at the moment (need to see the impact on temps).

Quote:


> Cable management in this thing is a nightmare, and Silverstone's specialized 'flat' cables are abominations. Why they couldn't give us a simple set of short, braided cables I'll never know.


Agreed. I didn't find the flat cables that hard to work with ... I find that pretty much all cables don't like to be pushed and pulled and told where to go.


----------



## ukbaslon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> The strix will fit in the RVZ01 but not the RVZ02 because of its width. I'm not sure about the other cases.


Thanks for your reply, I read that some users had problems with the RVZ01 because of the power cable not fitting in.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> The strix will fit in the RVZ01 but not the RVZ02 because of its width. I'm not sure about the other cases.


Should fit the RVZ02 fine. Just might not be able to use the GPU bracket holder (use zip ties).


----------



## Dom-inator

Okay I was just going by silverstone's specifications http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ02&area=en&top=C


----------



## meatbox

Two unrelated questions:

Would a 3.5" HDD be able to fit in place of the slim optical drive slot for the RVZ02/ML08 case?

Looks like you can install a tray loading optical drive?


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meatbox*
> 
> Two unrelated questions:
> 
> Would a 3.5" HDD be able to fit in place of the slim optical drive slot for the RVZ02/ML08 case?
> 
> Looks like you can install a tray loading optical drive?


I highly doubt you've got the depth for a 3.5" HDD there. But yeah it does look like they've gone for tray loaded slim optical drive. Speaking of slim optical drives, can anyone recommend a cheap one?


----------



## meatbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> I highly doubt you've got the depth for a 3.5" HDD there. But yeah it does look like they've gone for tray loaded slim optical drive. Speaking of slim optical drives, can anyone recommend a cheap one?


just use a laptop drive









the depth might work, the case is deeper than initially designed for but how can I know for sure


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meatbox*
> 
> just use a laptop drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the depth might work, the case is deeper than initially designed for but how can I know for sure


Does anyone know if the case will fit a 9.5mm slim optical drive? The one that Silverstone recommends is 12.7mm


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> Does anyone know if the case will fit a 9.5mm slim optical drive? The one that Silverstone recommends is 12.7mm


Both RVZ02 and ML08 are designed with 9.5mm slim optical drives in mind as well (compatibility is shown in their specification table). However we don't recommend slot-loading 9.5mm drive because there will a big gap on the front panel when you use it. For tray-loading 9.5mm drive, we include a cover plate for it that will fit flush with the case.

The front panel cutout is for 12.7mm optical drive, so both slot-loading and tray-loading type of this size will both fit just fine.


----------



## gintama7888

I think Silverstone should put at least one decimal point for volume if they are going to list it on the spec page.
i.e. ML08 = 12.2lt, ML06B = 7.1lt, etc

Anyway ML06B looked interesting at the start but don't like the fact that you can't have ML06B standing vertically(i.e. large foot print) and how come its 12mm thicker than ML08? (87mm vs 99mm)

Also don't like the fact RVZ02/ML08 is 20mm longer than RVZ01/ML07, please don't tell me you made them longer just to support 13" GPU.. cos how many people use 11+" GPU on ITX system?








But overall RVZ02/ML08 are better than the previous models cos at least they made them smaller, and I also think front panel on RVZ02 looks much better than RVZ01.

This is just my personally preference but my perfect Silverstone case would be a smaller version of SG13.
- reduce the height by ~2-3cm so it'll only support SFX PSU.
- reduce the depth by ~4-6cm so the supported GPU length is reduced. (not everyone need super long top of the range GPU, and I'd use R9 Fury X or Nano etc if I need high end GPU for ITX)
- flip the case once to the right(left panel becomes the top panel), so the case is tower shape and not cube shape(it looks better that way and smaller foot print on the desk).
- use better material for exterior so its not too flimsy like you did with the ML07.
- don't need optical drive bay cos its 2015 not 2005. I only use it to install windows/office/anti-virus at the start, and slim USB external drives are also very cheap.

My main reason for using ITX case is the small size so the overall size comes first before anything else. I don't mind paying extra for SFX PSU or smaller GPU etc if necessary.


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Both RVZ02 and ML08 are designed with 9.5mm slim optical drives in mind as well (compatibility is shown in their specification table). However we don't recommend slot-loading 9.5mm drive because there will a big gap on the front panel when you use it. For tray-loading 9.5mm drive, we include a cover plate for it that will fit flush with the case.
> 
> The front panel cutout is for 12.7mm optical drive, so both slot-loading and tray-loading type of this size will both fit just fine.


Thanks for the clarification









Could you also kindly let us know if the RVZ01 will fit 9.5mm optical drives or only 12.7mm ones?


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meatbox*
> 
> Would a 3.5" HDD be able to fit in place of the slim optical drive slot for the RVZ02/ML08 case?


There is no room for a big HDD.

Quote:


> Looks like you can install a tray loading optical drive?


Yes. I have a Panasonic UJ-265 in my ML07B.


----------



## meatbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> There is no room for a big HDD.


A 2.5" laptop HDD would fit such as this? http://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/Products-details.phtml?id=10&id2=132&bid=12&sid=136699&


----------



## ruffhi

It may fit. There are currently 3 slots for 2.5" drives (either SSD or HDD) in the ML07B. Two on top of the GPU divider and one on a metal divider near the PSU.


----------



## SrMapache

Hi guys this is my first post:
Such a great case, thanks for all the advices.

My old setup (HTPC)

CPU:i3-4330T - CPU 3,0 GHz
CPU COOLER: Noctua NH-L9i
MB: Asus H87I-Plus C2
SSD: Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 60 GB
HDD: WD Green 3TB SATA3 64MB‎

Things I added with the Raven RVZ01
VGB: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming OC 4GB GDDR5
PSU: *Sharkoon SilentStorm SFX Gold 500W* first time shown in this thread








CASE FANS: 2X NoiseBlocker NB eLoop B12-PS

Things I have learned so far:

1) read the first page of this thread 
2) use thin cable set, this PSU came with the same cables as Silverstone SFX Modular PSU Cables
3) hide cables as much as you can, fan cables, usb 3.0, audio...

On the first page I read that this VGA does not fit in the graphics card holder. I hold it with one of those "plastic/metal" black holders, that came with all cables, to the card holder. check the image. this holds the grafics perfect






Before I build this setup I was thinking about replacing the CPU, with i7 4790T or i7 4790, which have both great benchmarks. but last night I played Project Cars and Far Cry 4 both in ULTRA settings and it was really smooth. I still have to check FPS with Nvidia ShadowPlay, but right now I will keep this config.
I was also thinking in replacing CPU Cooler with heatsink from Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B + current NoiseBlocker on case. But I think there is no point for that as you can see from my current temps.





This is the PSU fan, i remove top grill, I haven't read so many reviews from this PSU, fan make no noise



Mi case is oriented vertical, I have used silicone feet so air flow is better on the bottom

I will post an image with CPU/GPU temperatures, but in *idle* are *CPU:35C / GPU:36C* and after playing Project Cars / FarCry 4 for half an hour CPU was around *40C* and GPU around *55C.* I finish setup last night so I haven't so much time to play ;-) I live in Madrid, and this summer temperatures are pretty high, so those values are really good i guess.

Case fans,one on top of CPU and the other one on top of VGA are completely silent at 1000 rpm, also noctua NH-L9i is silent below 1600-1800 rpm.



I am sitting 1.5 meters away from case.

I will post more pictures with better tests.

Setting fan profiles with asus fan Xpert 2 make this PC COMPLETELY SILENCE, trust me I have disassembly many XBOX slim to make them quiter and with my last HTPC config I was completely obsessed with silence.


----------



## Dom-inator

I read the rvz02 can only take a 58mm high CPU cooler. Not sure if I'll get it now, I mean I knew it was more narrow, but that's a big drop in height restriction from the rvz01


----------



## whitewolf2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> The GPU bracket/associated risers are by far the weakest part of this build. I had a scary two days where I thought I'd damaged my GPU/bought a dud mobo until I diagnosed that my frequent TDR crashes were the result of a faulty PCIe connection at the risers, which itself was a result of the GPU bracket placing far too much stress on them when screwed in. So to anyone building in this case, I highly recommend you buy yourself a PCIe riser cable instead. (Unfortunately I've yet to find a site selling a short one, e.g. 10cm, for less than a ripoff).


I have found this one: http://www.amazon.com/PCI-E-Express-Riser-Extend-Speed/dp/B00Y0NIL72/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1ET119HDDSPZHBGF7P60

Haven't got it myself, it is expensive comparing to other ones on the market. If you will go for it, let me know, I may consider


----------



## mirakuru

Hi there, I have some question about originals case fans, what are their characteristics? what CFM they have?
I'm thinking to change it for a couple Corsair AF120 or a Be quiet Silent Wings 2 pwm.
Wich is the best option fan por this case?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirakuru*
> 
> Hi there, I have some question about originals case fans, what are their characteristics? what CFM they have?
> I'm thinking to change it for a couple Corsair AF120 or a Be quiet Silent Wings 2 pwm.
> Wich is the best option fan por this case?


After reading full reviews of fan cases, and after many years using Noctua/SilenX fans, My conclusion is that for low rpms Noctua is pretty good, so as Be quiet silent wings but at higher rpms Noctua is noisy,
check out NoiseBlocker NB eLloop B12 fans, they are SILENT below 1000rpm.


----------



## SrMapache

After 10 minutes Aida stress test...


This are the silicone feet

??


----------



## Gdourado

What is the best CPU ooler to use with th ftz01 and an Asus Maximus VII?
I have my old cpu, a core i5 4670k that did 4.8 ghz with my old silverstone HE01 and I would liketo use the same cpu.

cheers


----------



## p4inkill3r

Look at the Silverstone AR06.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/04/30/silverstone_argon_ar06_low_profile_cpu_cooler_review/1#.VbEEONJViko


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Look at the Silverstone AR06.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/04/30/silverstone_argon_ar06_low_profile_cpu_cooler_review/1#.VbEEONJViko


Thanks
It sounds like a good quiet option.
But the cooling performance might lack a bit.
Anything more powerful and able to fit with the Asus?

Also, for the GPU, with a Sapphire 290X Tri-X, what are the best 120mm fans to use? Do they need to be slim fans? Or will regular 25mm deep fans fit?

Cheers!


----------



## SrMapache

Some cable management


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> After reading full reviews of fan cases, and after many years using Noctua/SilenX fans, My conclusion is that for low rpms Noctua is pretty good, so as Be quiet silent wings but at higher rams Noctua is noisy,
> check out NoiseBlocker NB eLloop B12 fans, they are SILENT below 1000rpm.


I grabbed a pair of Be Quiet Pure Wings for my case to replace the rubbish Silverstone ones. They reviewed very well, and best of all they were super cheap - less than half the cost of the top performers with 90% of the performance (both cooling and noise). It's early days yet, but they're working flawlessly so far.


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf2010*
> 
> I have found this one: http://www.amazon.com/PCI-E-Express-Riser-Extend-Speed/dp/B00Y0NIL72/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1ET119HDDSPZHBGF7P60
> 
> Haven't got it myself, it is expensive comparing to other ones on the market. If you will go for it, let me know, I may consider


**** that looks perfect, shame it's in the US. (I'm UK). For comparison I found a much worse, longer, cable in the UK for a whopping $35 plus $15 shipping. So yeah that's a much much better deal.

I still don't understand why Silverstone doesn't use these instead of their ****ty rigid risers.


----------



## Gdourado

Anyone uses a Sapphire 290X Tri-X on a RVZ01?
Any fitnent issues?
Does it fit the retention bracket without issues?

Cheers!


----------



## sallekmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Anyone uses a Sapphire 290X Tri-X on a RVZ01?
> Any fitnent issues?
> Does it fit the retention bracket without issues?
> 
> Cheers!


Why dont you wait for the rvz02 it definately looks better, anyways the rvz01 should fit ur gpu perfectly also regarding the cooler, i had problems with the axp100r which was a very good cooler overclocked my cpu to 4.2ghz but didnt have ram clearence for one slot, so you wud have to use low profile i now ordered a ctyorig c1 which im hoping to have better cooling ill let you know of any issues.


----------



## sallekmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> The strix will fit in the RVZ01 but not the RVZ02 because of its width. I'm not sure about the other cases.


The strix will fit in the rvz02 as I have one and i emailed them and they said it should fit, however they said i wont be able to use the 3.5 inch drive slot


----------



## sallekmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Light Phaser*
> 
> What happened to the RVZ02's specs ? At first it was said to be less than 10 litters but suddenly it became a 12 litter monster ! 20% percent increase !
> 
> I fail to see the point of the rvz02 then, because its not really much smaller than the RVZ01 now.


the rvz02 is still alot thinner than the rvz01, and the main reason people would go for it would be because of the good looks, they did make it bugger however they only did that to give it better airflow and to give it support fr sfx-L psu which i think rvz01 doesnt support, so people can be using 700w psus.


----------



## sallekmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> I read the rvz02 can only take a 58mm high CPU cooler. Not sure if I'll get it now, I mean I knew it was more narrow, but that's a big drop in height restriction from the rvz01


just use the cryorig c1 cooler or the new c7 cryorig when it comes out, very high quality with high end performance which are both under 58mm


----------



## Gdourado

I am in the process of planning my mitx build.
This is what I have sorted so far:
Case: Silverstone Rvz01
PSU: SilverStone SFX SST-SX600-G
CPU: i5 4670k from my previous atx build
Memory: 16GB (2x8GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9 (9-9-9-28)
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120gb from my previous ATX build
HDD: Seagate Desktop HDD ST3000DM001 - 3TB 7200rpm 64MB
GPU: MSI 980TI reference

So far I think this selection should work ok.
My two questions that remain are the motherboard and the CPU cooler.

For the motherboard I can't decide between the Asus Maximus VII impact or the Gigabyte Z97n.

The Asus is more expensive and I am afraid the daughter boards for the power delivery and sound and m2 slot might cause clearance issues.
Is the Asus that much better than the gigabyte?
What are your thoughts?

The next issue is the cooler.
I don't know what to do.
I would prefer to have an AIO cooler in order to have the hot air be exhausted from the case.
Low profile air coolers always have the fan blowing down on the board which causes the hot air to spread all over the already small case.
Is an AIO 120mm in fact better?
Does the corsair H55 fit without issues and give good cooling performance?

Thanks for helping out.

Cheers!


----------



## rediaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> just use the cryorig c1 cooler or the new c7 cryorig when it comes out, very high quality with high end performance which are both under 58mm


Cryorig's site says the C1 is 74mm with a 13mm fan. The C7 should fit comfortably though.


----------



## Dom-inator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I am in the process of planning my mitx build.
> This is what I have sorted so far:
> Case: Silverstone Rvz01
> PSU: SilverStone SFX SST-SX600-G
> CPU: i5 4670k from my previous atx build
> Memory: 16GB (2x8GB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 CL9 (9-9-9-28)
> SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120gb from my previous ATX build
> HDD: Seagate Desktop HDD ST3000DM001 - 3TB 7200rpm 64MB
> GPU: MSI 980TI reference
> 
> So far I think this selection should work ok.
> My two questions that remain are the motherboard and the CPU cooler.
> 
> For the motherboard I can't decide between the Asus Maximus VII impact or the Gigabyte Z97n.
> 
> The Asus is more expensive and I am afraid the daughter boards for the power delivery and sound and m2 slot might cause clearance issues.
> Is the Asus that much better than the gigabyte?
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> The next issue is the cooler.
> I don't know what to do.
> I would prefer to have an AIO cooler in order to have the hot air be exhausted from the case.
> Low profile air coolers always have the fan blowing down on the board which causes the hot air to spread all over the already small case.
> Is an AIO 120mm in fact better?
> Does the corsair H55 fit without issues and give good cooling performance?
> 
> Thanks for helping out.
> 
> Cheers!


I'd go the Gigabyte board, personally I just prefer them.

For the cooling, you'll see throughout this thread how some people have successfully fitted small AIO's like h55 into the case. The way I see it though, is that you'd want positive air pressure inside the case to force all the hot air through the top vent (assuming you'll be using it vertically) so an intake would be preferable. Just think if your CPU cooler is an exhaust then there isn't really much air going into the case to create a flow, except for the fans in the GPU area.
An air cooler with a fan that blows down through the heatsink onto the motherboard would be ideal. The air will be warm, but i doubt it will affect the temperature of the motherboard too much as long as there is a good flow. It also depends on what voltage you'll have your i5 at. An air cooler I've had my eye on is the http://www.cryorig.com/c1.php Some low profile air coolers can give similar performance to a low level AIO


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> I'd go the Gigabyte board, personally I just prefer them.
> 
> For the cooling, you'll see throughout this thread how some people have successfully fitted small AIO's like h55 into the case. The way I see it though, is that you'd want positive air pressure inside the case to force all the hot air through the top vent (assuming you'll be using it vertically) so an intake would be preferable. Just think if your CPU cooler is an exhaust then there isn't really much air going into the case to create a flow, except for the fans in the GPU area.
> An air cooler with a fan that blows down through the heatsink onto the motherboard would be ideal. The air will be warm, but i doubt it will affect the temperature of the motherboard too much as long as there is a good flow. It also depends on what voltage you'll have your i5 at. An air cooler I've had my eye on is the http://www.cryorig.com/c1.php Some low profile air coolers can give similar performance to a low level AIO


Thanks for your insights.
Really helpful.
What you mean with the positive pressure makes sense from a physics stand point.
In regard to the cooler suggesion, saw this on this same thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve-S*
> 
> Hi! I'm new to the RVZ01 thread! I was looking for a small ITX case which could fit full sized GPU cards, and was debating between the RVZ01 and the Ncase M1. But the M1 was really hard to get, and ebay prices are a bit ridiculous. I just finished my build and here are some photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the build:
> 
> *Asus Maximus Impact VII*
> *Intel 4790K*
> *Kingston HyperX Fury Red* (Matches the board.... but once I finished the build I can't see the board and the RAM anymore....)
> *CRYORIG C1*, this was a bit tough to install. The CPU socket on the Impact 7 is too close to the walls of the RVZ01. But a bit of modding of the heatsink did the trick! I wanted to go with the largest heatsink that would fit, to get some overclocking headroom on this small build. Will do some benches after I migrate my files to the new system.
> *Crucial MX100 512mb*, one of the cheaper SSD's... because I already spent too much on everything else.
> Silverstone SFX 600watt, is there any other brand making SFX PSU's?


But that is with the Asus board.
Would this cooler fit ok on the gigabyte board?
And would it still clear the case intake fan?

Cheers!


----------



## Dom-inator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> But that is with the Asus board.
> Would this cooler fit ok on the gigabyte board?
> And would it still clear the case intake fan?
> 
> Cheers!


From images I've seen the positioning of the socket looks identical on both boards. Other intricate details I'm still trying to figure out for myself!


----------



## Gdourado

How about the silverstone nt06 pro?
It is 82mm in height with the fan under the heat sink.
Will it clear the case fan also?
To have slim cause fan as intake and then the cooler fan under the heat sink?

Cheers!


----------



## ruffhi

I couldn't get it (Cryorig C1) to fit on an ASUS board. I ended up going with a ASRock board (see this post in my build log for details).


----------



## Dom-inator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> How about the silverstone nt06 pro?
> It is 82mm in height with the fan under the heat sink.
> Will it clear the case fan also?
> To have slim cause fan as intake and then the cooler fan under the heat sink?
> 
> Cheers!


To have this one you'll need to remove the case fan. There are some good low profile coolers out there, not sure if you've come across this article yet http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639.html


----------



## Gdourado

To avoid issues and frustration, might as well go with the big shuriken 2 rev B.
Is it a good cooler? Good performance?
Any fitment issues with thre z97n gaming 5?

Cheers!


----------



## misak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> To avoid issues and frustration, might as well go with the big shuriken 2 rev B.
> Is it a good cooler? Good performance?
> Any fitment issues with thre z97n gaming 5?


Look at this build: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/PhXH99
GA-B85N has almost the same layout as z97n gaming and everything fits fine with shadow rock LP cooler.


----------



## fxeconomist

Hi guys, I tried to get some answers from Tomshardware, but I think this place is better. My problem is that I want a new computer, and I am quite changing jobs and traveling. Stood some time away from my aged gaming rig (which I allowed to age in order to get a new PC when VR will become available).

So I want a top gaming system, SFF, which fits cabin luggage size, and along with it, must be 10 kg top.

I waited anxiously for the RVZ02. I thought they were going to do it with cheap plastic. Meaning, light. I actually thought it was going to be 2.2 - 2.5 kg. But I was dissapointed: not only that they made it larger (37 cm depth), but also pretty heavy (a close 3.3 kg compared to RVZ01's 3.71 kg).

So the RVZ02 doesn't lose too much weight, but it gains in depth (bad). Who needs it to be just 87 mm when there is plenty of room in the luggage to accomodate 105 ? But the extension to 37 cm means it won't fit a 35 cm depth, smaller, lighter bag ; plus there is this looming plan of airlines to reduce cabin luggage size ; also, the case won't have any fans, means that probably the motherboard will overheat slowly... Also the RVZ02 has a tighter video board width restriction (would the Fury X2 exceed the 4.78" ?)

Video board is another issue. I waited for the Fury X. I would love to have something quiet (my GTX 260 Extreme is screaming at about 60 db). But I can't find any reliable weight numbers for the Fury X (found everything from 1 to 5 kg, in some places, as most websites, even the stores, don't display the weight!)

The alternative, GTX 980 Ti, would fit both cases, with a weight of about 3 pounds...taking it as 1.6 kg.

Power supply is immensely important. Now, what is out there, is just the Silverstone's 600w SFX PSU (SX600-G), at 1.45 kg ; which is quite at the limit. I would consider it would go nuclear unless replaced with the 700w version, the SX700-LPT (not available yet).

The alternative is a loud, heavy, hot monster : the 800w Athena Power Apollo series AP-MP4ATX80FEP8 (SFX PSU). Silverstone confirmed it would fit the RVZ01 - though it would gradually overheat it, as it would exhaust the hot air in the case... but the behemoth is not modular (I got to read somewhere that it would be 8 lbs (3.63 kg))

I'm calculating the motherboard, along with CPU and cooler, to be about 1.1 kg. I am considering a brand new Z170 motherboard with a 6700k Skylake CPU, with 32 gb DDR4 high frequency to cut down on the lag.

The harddrive would be taken at 0.7 kg (a blue/black WD at least 4 Tb).

Therefore I have:
RVZ01 3.71 kg
GTX 980 Ti 1.6 kg
PSU 1.5 kg
Mb+CPU+Cooler 1.1 kg
HDD 0.7 kg
Internal cables 1 kg

Total: 9.61 kg

At this weight, not even a rucksack is light enough.

Questions:
Did I overestimate the weight of internal cables ? Can I dream about Fury X/X2 ? What options do I have to cut down on the weight ?


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misak*
> 
> Look at this build: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/PhXH99
> GA-B85N has almost the same layout as z97n gaming and everything fits fine with shadow rock LP cooler.


So I've spent the last several days depressingly researching CPU coolers for the Asus Z97i and the RVZ01.

Some things I've learned:

Firstly, this motherboard has awful CPU placement.

Secondly, many of the benchmarks are worthless; I have read practically every review for every top tier low profile cooler (Cryorig C1, NT06 Pro, Noctua NH L12, Thermalright AXP200, Raijintek Pallas, Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev b, Zalman CNPS 8900) and many, many others. What I've learned is this: the results vary so much as to be almost useless, even within the same test setup (Frostytech has some incredibly dodgy results). Honest to god some of the results are so out there I expect they're little more than paid advertising.

That having been said, here's the understanding I've drawn from all that reading:

The C1 appears to be magic. If I had my time over again, I'd buy a mobo compatible with it. It beats the dual fan Noctua NH L12 by several degrees in some benchmarks while being considerably quieter than a slim fan has any right to be (even moreso with a Prolimatech replacement). However as has been pointed out, it doesn't fit on Asus 97i in RVZ01 without obscuring the PCIe slot. What I've yet to test is whether you could get a PCIe riser cable underneath and thus have the best of both worlds. So this is definitely the best cooler, and if you go out on a limb you might just get it to fit on our board.

The NT06 Pro is incredible powerful and shares the top spot with the C1. Albeit it's much noisier, the fan underneath the heatsink causes fit issues, and its greater length from the heatpipe tips cause it to barely/not at all fit the Asus 97i + RVZ01.

The Raijintek Pallas is somewhere in this crowd, but where exactly no one agrees. I'd tentatively put it above the Noctua NH-L12 singlefan, below the NT06 Pro and potentially even with the Cryorig C1. Once again though, it doesn't fit.

The Zalman CNPS 8900 comes with Tom's Hardware's recommendation as being both quiet and a significant performer, holding its own alongside the Noctua NH-L12 singlefan. Well I've got one, and it doesn't fit with the heatpipes orientated horizontally and so it essentially stalls under load. What's more, installation is a nightmare. It's disappointing really as Zalman's flower heatsink is genius and I can only imagine how it might perform if they'd give it the same premium treatment as Cryorig do their coolers. Oh, final note: the Zalman has an exposed heatpipe 'design', which is just marketing speak for cheap ass construction. Exposed heatpipes are ******* impossible to adequately apply TIM to for anyone who isn't a goddamn artist; combine this with the nightmare installation, and you might understand why this particular review has brought me to cussing.

The Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev b performs similarly, albeit more noisily with the included fan. However, it's ******* tiny. It fits on our motherboard a treat, and it doesn't even obscure most of your connectors. Oh and it's got easy installation too! What's more you can easily upgrade it with a full size Noctua fan for noticeable increase in cooling and decrease in noise - win/win. Now I'm just theorizing here, but I expect the shared design features (continuous heatpipes, thin fin stack with a significant space above CPU for exhaust airflow) between this and the C1 explain the high performance and suggest the kind of increased performance you'd get if you could fit a C1 (which is, afterall, larger).

As you can probably guess, I've gone for the Scythe Big Shuriken. I'm not pretending it's the best cooler, but I simply don't have the money/patience to test the Cryorig C1 + PCIe riser theory. Currently I have the Zalman installed, and once that thing's off I do not intend to put it back on so the cooler I get to replace it has to be a guaranteed fit.

In real world terms, the Big Shuriken is the clear winner. It's never going to meet a gaming scenario it can't crush and combined with a Noctua fan it's going to have nearly silent operation. What's more it will fit in the RVZ02/ML08, so allows for a simple transfer should you decide on switching to those cases. The downside is it won't perform as well in extreme circumstances as the C1, but I'd put the difference as at most 5 degrees, and let's face it - how often are you going to find your CPU running so hot you need those 5 degrees?


----------



## hansen6

I have done a lot of research on this as well, and it does seem the Cryorig C1 performs the best. But I can't agree with it in the RVZ01 because of its height of 74mm (including 13mm fan). The RVZ01 has a clearance of 83mm, meaning you can't replace the Cryorig slim 13mm fan for a goo 25mm fan because that's too thick. At the same time at 74mm it leaves a gap between the top and the side panel grill, which will cause it to recirculate hot air, especially if using a fan filter. A 20mm fan would fit almost perfectly, but I can't find any good 120mm/140mm x 20mm fans except some Aerocool ones. Alternatively you could DIY some kind of air duct so the fan draws air directly through the grill.

The same gap occurs with the Scythe Shuriken 2 Rev. B because it's 58mm (including 12mm fan), so even with a 25mm replacement it would be 71mm.

On the other hand, the Raijintek Pallas seems to fit almost perfectly in the case. It is 68mm (including 13mm fan), so if you swap out the slim 13mm fan for say a Noctua NF-A15 PWM, which has decent noise/cfm and is 25mm, you get exactly 80mm which is just 3mm short of the max cpu cooler height of 83mm. You could probably just mount the fan to the side panel fan grill and get decent cooling, though the fan will not be 100% flush with the cooler if it is mounted on the side panel.

I'm still deciding which cooler to get, or if I should even get the SG13, I like that it is smaller, but not that it has only passive cooling for the gpu and probably is more susceptible to dust than the filtered RVZ01.

That said, all this is just theorycrafting, and based on, like you said, a whole lot of varying reviews. If I had to choose, I would probably go with the Raijintek Pallas + NF-A15 PWM, and if I had enough money to spare, get a LP53 + Noctua 92mm fan, + NF-A15 PWM just to compare the temperature discrepancy. The LP53 has been receiving good reviews for its size, and I think with its much smaller footprint, the whole mobo area will just get better cooling.

Edit: By the way the Asrock Z97e-itx seems to fit the Pallas nicely, and I've taken a look at the Asrock Z170 itx pictures. The cpu socket placement seems about the same if the pictures were legit.


----------



## hansen6

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxeconomist*
> 
> Hi guys, I tried to get some answers from Tomshardware, but I think this place is better. My problem is that I want a new computer, and I am quite changing jobs and traveling. Stood some time away from my aged gaming rig (which I allowed to age in order to get a new PC when VR will become available).
> 
> So I want a top gaming system, SFF, which fits cabin luggage size, and along with it, must be 10 kg top.
> 
> I waited anxiously for the RVZ02. I thought they were going to do it with cheap plastic. Meaning, light. I actually thought it was going to be 2.2 - 2.5 kg. But I was dissapointed: not only that they made it larger (37 cm depth), but also pretty heavy (a close 3.3 kg compared to RVZ01's 3.71 kg).
> 
> So the RVZ02 doesn't lose too much weight, but it gains in depth (bad). Who needs it to be just 87 mm when there is plenty of room in the luggage to accomodate 105 ? But the extension to 37 cm means it won't fit a 35 cm depth, smaller, lighter bag ; plus there is this looming plan of airlines to reduce cabin luggage size ; also, the case won't have any fans, means that probably the motherboard will overheat slowly... Also the RVZ02 has a tighter video board width restriction (would the Fury X2 exceed the 4.78" ?)
> 
> Video board is another issue. I waited for the Fury X. I would love to have something quiet (my GTX 260 Extreme is screaming at about 60 db). But I can't find any reliable weight numbers for the Fury X (found everything from 1 to 5 kg, in some places, as most websites, even the stores, don't display the weight!)
> 
> The alternative, GTX 980 Ti, would fit both cases, with a weight of about 3 pounds...taking it as 1.6 kg.
> 
> Power supply is immensely important. Now, what is out there, is just the Silverstone's 600w SFX PSU (SX600-G), at 1.45 kg ; which is quite at the limit. I would consider it would go nuclear unless replaced with the 700w version, the SX700-LPT (not available yet).
> 
> The alternative is a loud, heavy, hot monster : the 800w Athena Power Apollo series AP-MP4ATX80FEP8 (SFX PSU). Silverstone confirmed it would fit the RVZ01 - though it would gradually overheat it, as it would exhaust the hot air in the case... but the behemoth is not modular (I got to read somewhere that it would be 8 lbs (3.63 kg))
> 
> I'm calculating the motherboard, along with CPU and cooler, to be about 1.1 kg. I am considering a brand new Z170 motherboard with a 6700k Skylake CPU, with 32 gb DDR4 high frequency to cut down on the lag.
> 
> The harddrive would be taken at 0.7 kg (a blue/black WD at least 4 Tb).
> 
> Therefore I have:
> RVZ01 3.71 kg
> GTX 980 Ti 1.6 kg
> PSU 1.5 kg
> Mb+CPU+Cooler 1.1 kg
> HDD 0.7 kg
> Internal cables 1 kg
> 
> Total: 9.61 kg
> 
> At this weight, not even a rucksack is light enough.
> 
> Questions:
> Did I overestimate the weight of internal cables ? Can I dream about Fury X/X2 ? What options do I have to cut down on the weight ?






Welcome to the forum! I read your post and it seems like you are going all out for the best gaming experience. So it struck me immediately, why are you using a HDD instead of an SSD? I did some Googling and lo and behold, SSDs are about 77g each. In addition, they will be MUCH MORE awesome, for your average computer using experience. You will boot up faster, you load programs and windows faster, you will find documents faster, and you will see faster load times in games that have load screens. Please get an SSD. Normally you would get an SSD for your OS and games you play frequently, and then a HDD for your storage. However, if you have the money, and you need to cut down on the weight limit, you can go for the 1TB SSDs which are about $330 USD nowadays, and a 2.5" HDD, or even just 2 x Samsung 2TB SSDs for about $800 USD each!

Also, an itx mobo only has 2 RAM slots, so if you want to get 32gb worth of RAM you are looking at 2x16GB DDR4 sticks, which are pretty expensive at the moment. If you are using the rig for heavy gaming and light work, and I know that I'm saying this without knowing the benchmarks in Windows 10, but I'm sure 2x8GB DDR4 sticks will meet your needs for pretty much everything you need.

The GTX 980ti is definitely the best choice for top end gaming atm, but who knows what the Fury Nano will bring. It should be released soon, and is much smaller than the 980ti, but then again there might be low stock at release. Still something to keep in mind.

As for your PSU, the best SFX PSU atm is the Silverstone SX600-G, which is, as you pointed out, 1.45kg. The 600W should be more than enough for your i7 6700k (assuming it pulls about the same TDP as i7 4790k, though I have a feeling it will be lesser) and 980ti, including a mild overclock to both components.

I'm not sure where you got the 1kg weight of internal cables from, but I guess it is a good buffer to have in case the weight specifications of the components online are inaccurate.
If you don't mind, you could go for the Silverstone SG13 case.



This case is smaller than RVZ01. It is 11.5 liters and 2.43kg compared to the 14 liters and 3.71kg of the RVZ01. However, the cooling will be slightly worse as there are no fans to cool the gpu, and the case is optimal for a 120mm watercooling rad for the cpu, which wouldn't be ideal for bringing onto a plane. You can however still use a cpu air cooler to varying success. In the SG13, the PSU is mounted directly above the cpu socket, limiting your choice of coolers. What I have read on the SG13 forums is that you can use a low profile cooler like the Noctua NH-L9i, LP53 or Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B etc. You would then have the cpu fan inverted, meaning instead of pushing air downwards into the fins, they pull air from the motherboard up through the fins, and the resulting warm air will get exhausted by your psu. The CPU cooler will also get cool air from the front mounted 120mm fan (Noctua NF-F12 PWM would be good, or NF-P12 PWM for less noise). The good thing about the SG13 is that it allows ATX size PSU, and it might be a little heavier but you can get a small 140mm ATX PSU like the Cooler Master V650/750 or Silverstone ST65-G 650W with the 120mm fan for better exhaust and power, even though you shoul dbe fine with 600W.

If you are interested, I have done a rough tabulation of the total weight of the parts in the SG13. You can also check this video out if you are unconvinced:





SG13 - 2.43kg
980ti - 1.6kg
mobo + cpu + lp53 cooler (this is my preferred low profile cooler atm) - 800g +100g? + 410g = 1.31kg
Cooler Master V650 PSU (650W ATX PSU with 140mm length and very good reviews) - 2.06kg
2 x 8gb RAM without fancy heat spreaders - 100g
2 x 2TB SSDs - 154g
1 x Noctua 120mm fan - 170g
1 x Unexpected cable clutter - 1kg

Total of 8.824kg ( Hope I didn't miss anything)

You can also shave off 500g if you opt for the Silverstone SFX 600W psu. It comes with adapters for ATX mounting.

In addition, you can also take note of a case that might hopefully be released in the next few months, the DAN A4-SFX

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1799326

It's even smaller than the SG13, at 114mm x 200mm x 318mm and 7.25liters. Might take maybe another 500g off the weight of the case, but the best part is you can use the SG13 first if you are urgently looking for a case, and then just port all your components to the DAN A4 when it is released. Note that the DAN A4 fits SFX/SFX-L power supplies only. And I'm sure it will be extremely compact as well.

Good luck with your case!


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> I have done a lot of research on this as well, and it does seem the Cryorig C1 performs the best. But I can't agree with it in the RVZ01 because of its height of 74mm (including 13mm fan). The RVZ01 has a clearance of 83mm, meaning you can't replace the Cryorig slim 13mm fan for a goo 25mm fan because that's too thick. At the same time at 74mm it leaves a gap between the top and the side panel grill, which will cause it to recirculate hot air, especially if using a fan filter. A 20mm fan would fit almost perfectly, but I can't find any good 120mm/140mm x 20mm fans except some Aerocool ones. Alternatively you could DIY some kind of air duct so the fan draws air directly through the grill.
> 
> The same gap occurs with the Scythe Shuriken 2 Rev. B because it's 58mm (including 12mm fan), so even with a 25mm replacement it would be 71mm.
> 
> On the other hand, the Raijintek Pallas seems to fit almost perfectly in the case. It is 68mm (including 13mm fan), so if you swap out the slim 13mm fan for say a Noctua NF-A15 PWM, which has decent noise/cfm and is 25mm, you get exactly 80mm which is just 3mm short of the max cpu cooler height of 83mm. You could probably just mount the fan to the side panel fan grill and get decent cooling, though the fan will not be 100% flush with the cooler if it is mounted on the side panel.
> 
> I'm still deciding which cooler to get, or if I should even get the SG13, I like that it is smaller, but not that it has only passive cooling for the gpu and probably is more susceptible to dust than the filtered RVZ01.
> 
> That said, all this is just theorycrafting, and based on, like you said, a whole lot of varying reviews. If I had to choose, I would probably go with the Raijintek Pallas + NF-A15 PWM, and if I had enough money to spare, get a LP53 + Noctua 92mm fan, + NF-A15 PWM just to compare the temperature discrepancy. The LP53 has been receiving good reviews for its size, and I think with its much smaller footprint, the whole mobo area will just get better cooling.
> 
> Edit: By the way the Asrock Z97e-itx seems to fit the Pallas nicely, and I've taken a look at the Asrock Z170 itx pictures. The cpu socket placement seems about the same if the pictures were legit.


Vis a vis the Cryorig's slim fan - it performs fairly well in reviews, and Prolimatech do a line of slim fans that are very highly regarded - both for their low noise and high performance. As far as the gap between intake vent and cooler goes, I'm hoping to solve that with some kind of foam gasket. It only has to be 12m to fill the gap.

As to the dual fan setup, I'm honestly not sure. Due to the nature of this case I've done a lot of reading on fan stacking, and once again reports vary wildly. At present I'm running a slim fan on my CPU intake (horribly noisy, steer clear of the Raijintek Aeolus) at very low RPM simply to drag ambient air into the case, with minimal pressure increase so the CPU cooler fan can work unimpeded. It seems to work - I get 3-5 degrees cooler temps with it running than with it disabled, but I haven't tested it running vs uninstalled and nothing blocking the CPU intake vent.

I think the best solution, if only for its simplicity, is to create a foam gasket that creates a seal between the CPU fan and the case intake. In my specific case, with the Big Shuriken and Noctua NF-F12, that's a measly 12mm more distance the fan has to pull air from - I hardly imagine it will put any noticeable strain on it.

In fact, the more I work with this case, the more intrigued I am as to the RVZ02/ML08. Using the cooler fans as intake fans isn't inherently a bad idea in this form factor - like you said, it's what we're all aiming to do on the CPU side anyway. Only a month or so until we start seeing benchmarks and know for sure!


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> To avoid issues and frustration, might as well go with the big shuriken 2 rev B.
> Is it a good cooler? Good performance?
> Any fitment issues with thre z97n gaming 5?
> 
> Cheers!


I am currently using the big shuriken 2 rev B with i5 4690k oc 4.2 on gigabyte z97n. I must say this cpu cooler is quite good for the cost works flawless and best of all the temperature doesn't go above 55c


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> I
> The same gap occurs with the Scythe Shuriken 2 Rev. B because it's 58mm (including 12mm fan), so even with a 25mm replacement it would be 71mm.
> 
> I would probably go with the Raijintek Pallas + NF-A15 PWM, and if I had enough money to spare, get a LP53 + Noctua 92mm fan, + NF-A15 PWM just to compare the temperature discrepancy. The LP53 has been receiving good reviews for its size, and I think with its much smaller footprint, the whole mobo area will just get better cooling..


I have Noctua NH L9i + Noiseblocker nb-eloop b12-ps mounted into the side panel fan grill , which is pretty close to the combination you were talking about, I ordered a NF-A15 fan to replace the Noiseblocker, but I returned because there was no big difference regarding CPU temps.
Current CPU temps.
Idle =34 C
After 30 minutes FarCry (ultra settings)=45-50C
My proccesor is i3 4330T, I was looking to replace it with i7 4790T but couldnt find a cheap one right now. Is around 340€ in SPAIN

What about this combination S*cythe Shuriken 2 Rev. B (just heatshink)* + *NF A9x14* (yes, I now it supports 120mm fan, but i can't find a quiet one smaller than 25mm) + NF-A15 on side panel fan grill.
I was curious about how this heatsink will do comparing with the LP53 or NH-L9i ones. Any one with this configuration?

I am also considering this heatsink prolimatech samuel 17, any experiences?
http://www.overclockers.com/prolimatech-samuel-17-heatsink-review/


----------



## Axeia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fxeconomist*
> 
> Hi guys, I tried to get some answers from Tomshardware, but I think this place is better. My problem is that I want a new computer, and I am quite changing jobs and traveling. Stood some time away from my aged gaming rig (which I allowed to age in order to get a new PC when VR will become available).
> 
> So I want a top gaming system, SFF, which fits cabin luggage size, and along with it, must be 10 kg top.
> 
> I waited anxiously for the RVZ02. I thought they were going to do it with cheap plastic. Meaning, light. I actually thought it was going to be 2.2 - 2.5 kg. But I was dissapointed: not only that they made it larger (37 cm depth), but also pretty heavy (a close 3.3 kg compared to RVZ01's 3.71 kg).
> 
> ....
> Questions:
> Did I overestimate the weight of internal cables ? Can I dream about Fury X/X2 ? What options do I have to cut down on the weight ?


I've gone for the SG13 instead after eying up the RVZ01 and the RVZ02 taking too long for me. You can find my build over in the SG13 thread. My scale isn't accurate enough but the entire thing is between 6 and 7KG. Calculations I did before buying anything came out at 6,51KG.
If you're going to be taking the PC with you on the plane as the 'cabin luggage size' would indicate I'd stay clear of watercooling. They're a huge pain in the ass at the airport over liquids so liquid cooling would likely give issues.

Do note my build uses no HDD (because those things are heavy!) but instead a SSD. If you want a really light weight case maybe the Lian Li PC-TU100 is worth looking at but it's ugly as sin imo.


----------



## fxeconomist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axeia*
> 
> I'd stay clear of watercooling. They're a huge pain in the ass at the airport over liquids so liquid cooling would likely give issues.


This is a topic I never reached yet. Are closed loop coolers a problem too ? Or video boards like Fury X ?

Now I'm indeed more interested in SG-13, and, as Hansen6 suggested, DAN A4.


----------



## Axeia

I'll just link you to one of the many liquid/carry-on luggage pages on the internet.
They require you to put all your liquids/gel in *one* transparent plastic bag. And every container should be 100ml or less.
Got a 125ml container that's obviously only filled half way? You don't get to take it with you, they're very strict.

Now I don't know if the liquids inside a watercooled system would show up on their x-ray, or that you just happen to run into that one person that knows what watercooling is. But if they know there's liquid in there and the quantity isn't labeled I'm pretty sure you wouldn't get to take it with you. This is why I went with aircooling, I don't want to run into the risk of either cancelling my flight or having to toss a €1000 PC into the nearest bin. I didn't find anyone mentioning taking a water-cooled PC into carry-on luggage while googling it, and even if someone did succesfully that wouldn't mean all airfields/companies would be cool with it.
Plenty of people posting taking their small PC or gaming console onto the plane though, so that should be problem free. Although they did take my PC to the side at the airport and 3 people looked at it before I got it back


----------



## alienden

Oh. So many pages of content. Unfortunately after reading all this I'm still confused about what CPU Cooler will fit my ASUS Impact VI. I want to get some kind of wide flat heatsink like in nh-l12 but with fan on top to cool my 4670K. From this threat I found that axp-100 is compatible and Cryorig c1 is not (without extra modifications anyways). Unfortunately I live in the Canada and axp-100 is not readily available. I found some other heatsinks from NCIX.ca, but I'm not sure if they will fit Impact:

1) Raijintek Pallas
2) Be Quiet! Shadow Rock LP

Can you guys share any experiences with fitting those on motherboards with daughterboards like Impact VI/VII.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienden*
> 
> Oh.I found some other heatsinks from NCIX.ca, but I'm not sure if they will fit Impact:
> 
> 1) Raijintek Pallas
> 2) Be Quiet! Shadow Rock LP
> 
> Can you guys share any experiences with fitting those on motherboards with daughterboards like Impact VI/VII.


How about using big shuriken 2 rev. b heatshink and replacing the fan with an Ultra Sleek Vortex 14?


----------



## nabildanial

Hi all. This is my first post here. I have a question regarding CPU AIO cooler clearance. Am I be able to fit a Silverstone TD03-E AIO cooler in this case? The dimension is as follows:

Water block : 60mm (L) x 55mm (W) x *33.5mm (H)*
Fan : 120mm (L) x 120mm (W) x *25mm (D)*
Radiator : 159mm (L) x 124mm (W) x *27mm (H)*

The height of the AIO adds up to *85.5mm*. I saw that the max height allowed for RVZ01 is *83mm*. Does that means I will not be able to fit the cooler into the case?

P.S. My motherboard is Asrock X99E-ITX/ac, so the TD03-E is the only choice I have for the mounting bracket.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabildanial*
> 
> H
> 
> The height of the AIO adds up to *85.5mm*. I saw that the max height allowed for RVZ01 is *83mm*. Does that means I will not be able to fit the cooler into the case?


You have just answered your question








sorry man, but maxumim height is 83,i have to use a different cpu cooler because of that height.


----------



## SrMapache

I am considering _Prolimatech samuel 17 heatshink_ + Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 = *55mm* tall, and as case fan the NB eLoop B12 PS (25mm) which I currently have, that makes a total high of *80mm*. Maybe CPU fan and case fan will get to close, just *3mm* between them. I am worried that maybe some turbulences may appear

I have found good reviews about samuel 17, compared with the notua NH L9i that I currently have

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/prolimatech-samuel-17-mini-itx-heat-sink,3970.html

any suggestions?


----------



## Dom-inator

I think you'd be better off with a thicker heatsink and a single fan. Although, that setup would provide overall better airflow into the case because the eLoop would provide more CFM than the vortex. This setup might force the vortex to spin faster than it's capable of and wear the bearings over time.


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> I am considering _Prolimatech samuel 17 heatshink_ + Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 = *55mm* tall, and as case fan the NB eLoop B12 PS (25mm) which I currently have, that makes a total high of *80mm*. Maybe CPU fan and case fan will get to close, just *3mm* between them. I am worried that maybe some turbulences may appear
> 
> I have found good reviews about samuel 17, compared with the notua NH L9i that I currently have
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/prolimatech-samuel-17-mini-itx-heat-sink,3970.html
> 
> any suggestions?


More heatsink is ALWAYS preferable to more fans. Stacking fans can actually be detrimental to cooling unless they're carefully managed, and even when they're working in concert you're not going to get a doubling of airflow, but at most 20% or so. Honestly see my post here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3800#post_24225562 - for a comprehensive run down of CPU cooling options.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> I think you'd be better off with a thicker heatsink and a single fan. Although, that setup would provide overall better airflow into the case because the eLoop would provide more CFM than the vortex. This setup might force the vortex to spin faster than it's capable of and wear the bearings over time.


Thanks Dominator, but actually eLoop provide less CFM than the vortex. Probably I will first try to remove the heatsink fan from notua L9i, (92x92x14) and replace it with the Vortex , I am still figuring out how to hold it.

Right now with the NB-eLoop(case fan) + Noctua L9i my CPU temps are 34-35C idle, 45C after 45 min playing FarCry 4 on ultra settings. So i guess in this case two fan is not a bad idea right?
As soon as I receive the vortex y will try to replace the Noctua fan and check CPU temp behaviour


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> More heatsink is ALWAYS preferable to more fans. Stacking fans can actually be detrimental to cooling unless they're carefully managed, and even when they're working in concert you're not going to get a doubling of airflow, but at most 20% or so. Honestly see my post here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3800#post_24225562 - for a comprehensive run down of CPU cooling options.


Yes maeludir, I read that post, great info. So your advice Is more about a big heatsink, tall one with no fan and a 120mm/140mm case fan? I mean just one fan, no heatsink fan.

That could be the cyorig C1 this is a video with the same Asus mobo I have, but the main problem is that as many other users said this won't fit in rvz01 because of the psu bracket, at least in the orientation that shows the video, the only one that won't obscure pci express





As you can see from silentpcreview the stock C1 fan in not pretty good , so better idea to replace it with the Vortex, more air pressure + less dba, so total hight will be 77mm with Vortex
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1438-page8.html

stock fan
http://www.dvtests.com/cryorig-xt140-and-xf140-test-review/
vortex 14
http://www.dvtests.com/prolimatech-ultra-sleek-vortex-14-test-and-review/

other 140mm fans
http://www.dvtests.com/140mm-fans-catalogue/

So with my mobo i think the best option is Big shuriken is 58mm tall - 12mm stock fan = 46mm high + 15mm vortex =61mm that will make a gap of 22mm to the case air intake

Raijinteck pallas is 68mm tall - 13mm stock fan = 55mm high + 15mm vortex = 70mm that leaves 13 mm to air intake, so i guess is better option than Big Shrunken.

Any other good heatsink?


----------



## Gdourado

Does anyone have a Sapphire Fury Tri-X on an RVZ01 or FTZ01?


Does it fit?
Any issues?
How about cooling, beeing an open air cooler GPU?

Cheers!


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Yes maeludir, I read that post, great info. So your advice Is more about a big heatsink, tall one with no fan and a 120mm/140mm case fan? I mean just one fan, no heatsink fan.
> 
> That could be the cyorig C1 this is a video with the same Asus mobo I have, but the main problem is that as many other users said this won't fit in rvz01 because of the psu bracket, at least in the orientation that shows the video, the only one that won't obscure pci express
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from silentpcreview the stock C1 fan in not pretty good , so better idea to replace it with the Vortex, more air pressure + less dba, so total hight will be 77mm with Vortex
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1438-page8.html
> 
> stock fan
> http://www.dvtests.com/cryorig-xt140-and-xf140-test-review/
> vortex 14
> http://www.dvtests.com/prolimatech-ultra-sleek-vortex-14-test-and-review/
> 
> other 140mm fans
> http://www.dvtests.com/140mm-fans-catalogue/
> 
> So with my mobo i think the best option is Big shuriken is 58mm tall - 12mm stock fan = 46mm high + 15mm vortex =71mm that will make a gap of 12mm to the case air intake
> 
> Any other good heatsink?


Well, personally, I'm going with Big Shuriken + Noctua NF-F12 and planning to fashion a 12mm deep foam seal to isolate the fan from the internal air. I'm also waiting on RVZ02 reviews and if they don't show any significant degradation in cooling I'll probably make the swap there because the Big Shuriken would fit a treat inside one of those with a slim fan.

If you're still not satisfied with the Shuriken, and you don't want to try your luck with the C1 + PCIe riser cable, then I suggest that you look for three design elements in your continued quest for a cooler:

1.) Thin main radiator. There's no better proof of this than the Big Shuriken vs the Samurai ZZ - there's more metal on the Samurai, more surface area, but massively less effective cooling because the airflow just isn't adequate - even after replacing the stock fan.

2.) Dual direction heat pipes - both the C1 and the Shuriken have this, and it obviously works well for them. Why I don't know, and I'd be interested in hearing from anyone who understands the mechanics of it all.

3.) An 'exhaust' area. This goes with the thin main radiator: you want an area between the radiator and the heatsink base where the air you've just heated up by blowing it over the radiator can escape, quickly and without adding that heat back on to the heatsink base.

(Optional, but highly recommended) 4.) The ability to replace the stock fan with a Noctua, because these things can cool like a leafblower without sounding like one.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> Well, personally, I'm going with Big Shuriken + Noctua NF-F12 and planning to fashion a 12mm deep foam seal to isolate the fan from the internal air.


Thanks for the quick reply. would you please explain better about the 12mm deep foam seal?. it covers the noctua and go directly to the case grill? do you have any pics so I can understand better what you are talking about. would that create some turbulences?

what you think about pallas heatsink from Raijinteck is 68mm tall - 13mm stock fan = 55mm high + 15mm vortex = 70mm that leaves 13 mm to air intake. Is this a better heatshink than Big Shuriken? I am just talking about the heatsink not the fan. I will replace stock fan on both models either.

check this test vortex against nocuta fans and some others.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. would you please explain better about the 12mm deep foam seal?. it covers the noctua and go directly to the case grill? do you have any pics so I can understand better what you are talking about. would that create some turbulences?


I did something similar to this for my Cryorig C1 ... effectively, put a collar on the fan so that it can only draw air from outside the case.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I did something similar to this for my Cryorig C1 ... effectively, put a collar on the fan so that it can only draw air from outside the case.


Great idea, easy, cheap, but really effective , nice Cryorig. So I guess that with my mobo (Asus H87i plus) best idea is Big Shuriken. Anyone with good experience with Raijintek pallas? I am wondering which heatsink is better in terms of heat disipation


----------



## ruffhi

Re Cryorig ... I was running a CPU intensive Prime95 for about an hour last night ... CPU temps were bumping around the 60C mark (just under most of the time). I have a Noctua NF-S12A and a NF-F12 industrialPPC collecting dust. I will see if I can get a 25mm fan in on top of the C1 and see what that does for me. I also want to find a quiet location to get some Db readings.


----------



## Gdourado

Does the RV01 handle blower tye GPUs better than open air ones?
Since the space is limited,it would seem that blower type GPUs like reference nvidia ones are better since thay can intake air from side 12mm fan and exhaust all the hot ar out the back.
Is that so?

Anyone have a hih end GPU like an AMD fury or Nvidia 980Ti with open air coolers on the RVZ01?
How are the temps?

Cheers!


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Re Cryorig ... I was running a CPU intensive Prime95 for about an hour last night ... CPU temps were bumping around the 60C mark (just under most of the time). I have a Noctua NF-S12A and a NF-F12 industrialPPC collecting dust. I will see if I can get a 25mm fan in on top of the C1 and see what that does for me. I also want to find a quiet location to get some Db readings.


C1 is 74 mm right? With a 13mm fan , so a 25mm fan on top is not an option without modding


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> C1 is 74 mm right? With a 13mm fan , so a 25mm fan on top is not an option without modding


The ML07B max cooler clearance is 83mm. The height of the C1 is 74mm. That, technically, only leaves me 9mm ... but it feels like my particular set up gives me more than 9mm.


Spoiler: see spoiler pic ...











[/quote]



It will fit. Or it won't. I don't plan on crushing any 25mm fan in that doesn't want to go.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> It will fit. Or it won't. I don't plan on crushing any 25mm fan in that doesn't want to go.


?????

ML07B has same height as rvz01?


----------



## SrMapache

Guys what about the heatsink?
Pallas or Big Shuriken ? Which one is better as heatsink? I am not talking about their fans, I will replace either with the vortex 14


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> ML07B has same height as rvz01?


As I understand it, the RVZ01, ML07 & FTZ01 all have the same interior.


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> The ML07B max cooler clearance is 83mm. The height of the C1 is 74mm. That, technically, only leaves me 9mm ... but it feels like my particular set up gives me more than 9mm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: see spoiler pic ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will fit. Or it won't. I don't plan on crushing any 25mm fan in that doesn't want to go.


That actually looks like there might be space to squeeze in a 25mm fan. Wonder if it's possible to sneak the extra 3mm height in, would be pretty awesome, I think the Cryorig C1 is a little better than the Pallas. Anyway ruffhi, how does the fan and collar match up with the side panel fan grill? Is it fan flush with the grill?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> I think the Cryorig C1 is a little better than the Pallas.


And what about the Big Shuriken heatsink?


----------



## hansen6

The big shuriken performs quite well too, and it is quite popular for the cases here. It's hard to gauge the performances of the coolers, NH-L12, Big Shuriken, Pallas, Cryorig C1, LP53 properly because I can't find a review that benches all these coolers together, much less in the within the parameters of a specific case like the RVZ01.

There is a review on Tom's hardware:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639-19.html

it shows that the Shuriken benches very close to the NH-L12 and the NT-06 pro.

For me, I'm just thinking a bigger heatsink like the Pallas/Cryorig C1/Nh-L12 with a 25mm fan would provide better cooling than the relatively smaller Shuriken.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> The big shuriken performs quite well too, and it is quite popular for the cases here. It's hard to gauge the performances of the coolers, NH-L12, Big Shuriken, Pallas, Cryorig C1, LP53 properly because I can't find a review that benches all these coolers together, much less in the within the parameters of a specific case like the RVZ01.
> 
> There is a review on Tom's hardware:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639-19.html
> 
> it shows that the Shuriken benches very close to the NH-L12 and the NT-06 pro.
> 
> For me, I'm just thinking a bigger heatsink like the Pallas/Cryorig C1/Nh-L12 with a 25mm fan would provide better cooling than the relatively smaller Shuriken.


The main problem is that in the reviews they didnt test diferente heatsinks using same fan
I dont think you can fit Cyorig or NH L12 in this cade with a 25 mm fan also The Raijintek is 68 mm -13 mm stock fan = 55mm + 25 mm fan = 80 mm, I think that will be pretty close to the case grill. So maybe is better to put The 25 mm fan in that grill

I am still deciding between pallas and Big Shuriken
But i will place vortex 14 fan on top instad of a 25 mm one


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> The main problem is that in the reviews they didnt test diferente heatsinks using same fan
> I dont think you can fit Cyorig or NH L12 in this cade with a 25 mm fan also The Raijintek is 68 mm -13 mm stock fan = 55mm + 25 mm fan = 80 mm, I think that will be pretty clase to the case grill. So maybe is better to put The 25 mm fan in that grill
> 
> I am still deciding between pallas and Big Shuriken
> But i will place vortex 14 fan on top instad of a 25 mm one


Yes exactly, there are so many variables! Best would be if you could get both and tell us what kind of temps you are getting


----------



## ruffhi

Not to mention the review is 18mths old now.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> The ML07B max cooler clearance is 83mm. The height of the C1 is 74mm. That, technically, only leaves me 9mm ... but it feels like my particular set up gives me more than 9mm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: see spoiler pic ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will fit. Or it won't. I don't plan on crushing any 25mm fan in that doesn't want to go.


First off, I pulled the Cryorig slim fan out (static pressure max at 1.49). Then I inserted the NF-S12A (static pressure max at 1.19) ... not the best fan for sitting on a radiator. The clearance was less than 1mm (I'll post some pictures later).

Ideal temps were in the low 30s, temps under Prime95 were hovering around (or just over) 60C. The temps with the slim C1 fan were hovering around (or just under) 60C. Sound volume was about the same. Result: Fair.

I then tried the NF-F12 industrialPPC (static pressure max at 3.94). This was then that I noticed that the fan speeds reported by speccy were the system fan ... not the CPU fan. SpeedFan did report the right ones.

Temps under Prime95 were around 58C and the fan speed / noise was pretty good.

I changed to bios to set the fan speed to MAX ... temps under Prime95 were around 54C ... but the fan was spinning at 1950RPM and was loud.

I changed to bios to set the fan speed to SILENT ... temps under Prime95 were around 62C ... the fan was spinning at 700RPM while idle and 900RPM under pressure. Sound was quiet.

Next up, bios = SILENT, NF-F12 industrialPPC set to exhaust (ie pulling the air through the heatsink). This will keep the hot air off the motherboard and will mean that I can get rid of the fan filter (btw ... the filter does have an impact on temps ... 1C to 2C).


----------



## karmajack

Greetings.

I'm in the process of building a HTPC using the ML07b. I have no intention of gaming or heavy use. It will only be used for Kodi really (cutting the cable cord). As this seems to be the best place on the internet to get hand on input about the Silverstone M-ITX's, I wanted to post my parts selection to get some feedback on compatibility and criticism. Mostly will my MOBO work well in this case? I'm trying to keep the budget under $1200 total for everything.

Case: Silverstone Milo ML07B
CPU: i3-4160
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-H97N-wifi
PSU: Sliverstone SFX ST30 300w
SSD: Crucial BX100 250GB
HDD: WD Green 3TB
RAM: G.Skill 4GB (2x2) DDR3 1600
ODD: Silverstone SST-SOB02
Keyboard: Logitech k400
OS: WIn 8.1
Tuner: HDHomeRun
CPU Cooler: Stock (maybe Noctua NH-L9i if need be)
Fans: Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120mm (x3) (w/ filters)

my parts list on PCPartsPicker http://pcpartpicker.com/p/DYfLNG


----------



## Dom-inator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmajack*
> 
> Greetings.
> 
> I'm in the process of building a HTPC using the ML07b. I have no intention of gaming or heavy use. It will only be used for Kodi really (cutting the cable cord). As this seems to be the best place on the internet to get hand on input about the Silverstone M-ITX's, I wanted to post my parts selection to get some feedback on compatibility and criticism. Mostly will my MOBO work well in this case? I'm trying to keep the budget under $1200 total for everything.
> 
> Case: Silverstone Milo ML07B
> CPU: i3-4160
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-H97N-wifi
> PSU: Sliverstone SFX ST30 300w
> SSD: Crucial BX100 250GB
> HDD: WD Green 3TB
> RAM: G.Skill 4GB (2x2) DDR3 1600
> ODD: Silverstone SST-SOB02
> Keyboard: Logitech k400
> OS: WIn 8.1
> Tuner: HDHomeRun
> CPU Cooler: Stock (maybe Noctua NH-L9i if need be)
> Fans: Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120mm (x3) (w/ filters)
> 
> my parts list on PCPartsPicker http://pcpartpicker.com/p/DYfLNG


Everything's looking good. No dedicated GPU probably simplifies things a bit as well. You shouldn't have any trouble with the mobo, usually the only trouble arising is when people want to put large CPU coolers on the motherboard so socket placement is important. A 25 x 120mm noctua above the intel stock cooler like you've planned will work well I believe.


----------



## karmajack

Good to hear. This is only my second build ever. Another question...Should my fans be intake or exhaust? I'm sure it's been mentioned, but I cant find it. I'll have a fan or two in the GPU section just cus I have some as spare parts . Don't think I'd need them since I won't have a GPU in there to cool, but I figured since I have them, it wouldn't hurt to have them in there for possible better circulation.


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmajack*
> 
> Good to hear. This is only my second build ever. Another question...Should my fans be intake or exhaust? I'm sure it's been mentioned, but I cant find it. I'll have a fan or two in the GPU section just cus I have some as spare parts . Don't think I'd need them since I won't have a GPU in there to cool, but I figured since I have them, it wouldn't hurt to have them in there for possible better circulation.


First: intake. This is a positive pressure case.

Second: If you don't have a GPU, you won't need the GPU case fans. The way this case works is not dissimilar from a dual chamber case: the CPU and GPU have essentially separate air supplies.

Third: If you're not planning on having a GPU, why are you using this case?


----------



## sebplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> The main problem is that in the reviews they didnt test diferente heatsinks using same fan
> I dont think you can fit Cyorig or NH L12 in this cade with a 25 mm fan also The Raijintek is 68 mm -13 mm stock fan = 55mm + 25 mm fan = 80 mm, I think that will be pretty close to the case grill. So maybe is better to put The 25 mm fan in that grill
> 
> I am still deciding between pallas and Big Shuriken
> But i will place vortex 14 fan on top instad of a 25 mm one


Why do you want to place a 15mm fan where you can place a 25 mm one?


----------



## karmajack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> First: intake. This is a positive pressure case.
> 
> Second: If you don't have a GPU, you won't need the GPU case fans. The way this case works is not dissimilar from a dual chamber case: the CPU and GPU have essentially separate air supplies.
> 
> Third: If you're not planning on having a GPU, why are you using this case?


I've been flip flopping between using it for gaming as well when I purchased the case. I like the look of it, and wanted something smallish with an optical drive and room for 3.5" HDD as well as 2.5" SSD. I suppose I'm still on the fence about eventually making it gaming capable in the future. If so, should I go with something more like an i5-4570S and a 450w PSU? In case I do want to eventually and a GPU and game with it?


----------



## SrMapache

Ok so I just ordered Big Shuriken + i7 4790K
I will let you know how vortex 14 fit with Shuriken snd cpu temps


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebplane*
> 
> Why do you want to place a 15mm fan where you can place a 25 mm one?


Because of this









Big Shuriken is 58mm tall -12mm stock fan = 46mm so if i use vortex 14(15mm) on top of heatshink , I am still able to put another vortex 14 on case grill.

I will first try just with one vortex on top of heatsink and maybe a handmade gasket from vortex 14 to case grill


----------



## mh1nkle

Anyone else getting high GPU temps with this case? My cpu temps are great (50c to 58c under load) but the GTX 680 I am using with this thing gets up to 90c sometimes. I think the card is already damaged because I keep getting (DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_RESET) errors.

I am currently using the stock case fans. Will upgrading these help? Can someone recommend some good replacement fans for this case?

Also, are there certain GPUs that work better for this case? I'm looking to get a 970 or 980 to replace my 680. Is there a branded card out there that has better cooling options that work well for a tiny case like this?


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Ok so I just ordered Big Shuriken + i7 4790K
> I will let you know how vortex 14 fit with Shuriken snd cpu temps


nice do let us know the temps, are u going to test it with the i7 oced? would like some oc temps also if possible

thanks


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy99*
> 
> nice do let us know the temps, are u going to test it with the i7 oced? would like some oc temps also if possible
> 
> thanks


I really wasnt thinking in OC at least now, I will make some tests with fans
1-stock
2.1- vortex 14 as heatsink fan
2.2- vortex 14 as heatsink fan + gasket preventing hot air as intake
3- vortex 14 as hetsink fan + vortex 14 as case fan

Test 3 depends what temp I'll grey from 2.1 or 2.2
If is not to high i will keep just one fan
Less fans less noise


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmajack*
> 
> I've been flip flopping between using it for gaming as well when I purchased the case. I like the look of it, and wanted something smallish with an optical drive and room for 3.5" HDD as well as 2.5" SSD. I suppose I'm still on the fence about eventually making it gaming capable in the future. If so, should I go with something more like an i5-4570S and a 450w PSU? In case I do want to eventually and a GPU and game with it?


As far as CPU recommendations go, I can't help you except to say that I managed to snag a bargain on an i5 4690k and it's brilliant. I'd definitely say the i7 range is overkill for just about everyone, but as far as what I'd choose from the i5 range for gaming - it feels like 90% of games could use a potato as a CPU and be fine, but for those 10% that are CPU reliant they are HEAVILY CPU reliant so I went for the most powerful as a precautionary measure.

****, if you've got a TON of cash I'd say get one of the ultra-high-end hexcore CPUs because they still use solder instead of thermal paste and run much much cooler; I like cool components.

As far as PSU, you've got two choices: Silverstone SFX 500w, and Silverstone SFX 600w. I'd choose the latter if I were you, because this case was designed for it - it fits the PSU bracket perfectly, and the case vent is sized for it on the first version of the case. If you've got the 'B' version though, then the 500w will fit, has a much quieter fan (it's totally silent) and will be more than sufficient to run anything. Except maybe an AMD flagship card.


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mh1nkle*
> 
> Anyone else getting high GPU temps with this case? My cpu temps are great (50c to 58c under load) but the GTX 680 I am using with this thing gets up to 90c sometimes. I think the card is already damaged because I keep getting (DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_RESET) errors.
> 
> I am currently using the stock case fans. Will upgrading these help? Can someone recommend some good replacement fans for this case?
> 
> Also, are there certain GPUs that work better for this case? I'm looking to get a 970 or 980 to replace my 680. Is there a branded card out there that has better cooling options that work well for a tiny case like this?


This is almost certainly a problem with your GPU. You can't get much better air cooling than this case - **** it beat the HAF XB in one review.

The 970 is a wondercard, and the 970 mini (if you have the cash) is something else entirely in this case (frees up room for a 2nd HDD).


----------



## mh1nkle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> This is almost certainly a problem with your GPU. You can't get much better air cooling than this case - **** it beat the HAF XB in one review.
> 
> The 970 is a wondercard, and the 970 mini (if you have the cash) is something else entirely in this case (frees up room for a 2nd HDD).


Will the mini 970 run cooler with the extra space?


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mh1nkle*
> 
> Will the mini 970 run cooler with the extra space?


No.

Heat and cooling 101:

A powerful GPU is not necessarily a power hungry GPU. The less power a GPU uses, the less temperature it generates. The latest generation of Nvidia GPUs are incredibly power efficient and thus run cool.

Air cooling works by drawing ambient air in, blowing it over the components, and then exhausting the now hot air from the case. The more quickly/efficiently you do this, the better cooling you get. What makes the RVZ01 so special is that both the CPU and GPU are drawing ambient air in directly and exhausting the hot air separately - unlike a traditional case, there's no shared air supply and tricky air flow due to cables/obstructions.

The amount of 'space' in the case isn't important to air cooling.

The 970 mini is great because it frees up space for a 2nd HDD.

I will say that if you'd rather a budget option, then you could go about reapplying the thermal paste on your GPU or even replacing the stock heatsink with an aftermarket one.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Next up, bios = SILENT, NF-F12 industrialPPC set to exhaust (ie pulling the air through the heatsink). This will keep the hot air off the motherboard and will mean that I can get rid of the fan filter (btw ... the filter does have an impact on temps ... 1C to 2C).


Here are some pics showing off the NF-F12 industrialPPC in a pull configuration.




























Temps under pressure are in the low 60C but the fan is only spinning at 900rpm and is very quiet. I can live with that.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> As far as PSU, you've got two choices: Silverstone SFX 500w, and Silverstone SFX 600w. I'd choose the latter if I were you, because this case was designed for it - it fits the PSU bracket perfectly


There is also sharkoon silentstorm 500 sfx, 80 plus gold rated, fits perfect and make no noise, deadly silent from 1 meter.
Check my pictures a few pages back


----------



## staffsMike

I've read the thread in as much detail as i could face given its daunting size now.

I've been gathering up parts for a while and had not read the thread when I got the mobo so of course.. Its a Asus Z97i Plus.

I almost always use scythe coolers anyway so I am pretty content to get a big shuriken and experiment with the best fan arrangement for me.

The monkey in the wrench is that be quiet! Shadowrock LP which certainly fits the case but I have my reservations that it will fit the mobo and case together.

I have seen the PCPP build with it on a gigabyte b85 pheonix which looks pretty similar apart from the extra heatsink of the Asus.. Anyone got any experience or pearls of wisdom. I will probably just order both and have a play if it remains a grey area.

I do like that the shuriken will fit the rvz02 which I am waiting on reviews for.


----------



## fxeconomist

Guys, is it possible, in an RVZ01/NCASE M1, to install two sfx psu ? I'm thinking that Fury X2 will need a lot of juice, and instead of going for an 850/900w ATX one I could try to have rather two 450w sfx psu ?


----------



## sebplane

No


----------



## Pendra

The Fury X2 is said to have an average power requirement of 275W. The theoretical max is 375W. The recommended PSU is 750W. I don't know what kind of CPU/Cooler you run, but I doubt you need more than 300W sustained
I run a GTX960 with a 300W PSU (400W is recommended). The PSU can get hot on full throttle, but all Wattage calculators showed the 300W PSU OK for sustained use. ITX setups tend to consume a less power.

Just checked the numbers. The NCASE M1 is supposed to be 160mm wide inside. An SFX PSU is ~65mm tall. If you put two next to each other, It should be ~130mm, which should fit inside the 160mm case. It would require chopping. It is all theoretical, I don't own an NCASE, so don't hold me to this.

About the RVZ01, you can fit a 100mm wide 3.5 HDD inside. The SFX PSU should have 100mm length However, the cables go in and out on the wrong sides. You would need to hack up the PSUs to have cables come out on the right sides.

Oh while there, can you set up the system in a way that it turns both PSU on in the right sequence?

Alternatively, you can fit a standard sized (15*14*8.7) 800W ATX PSU into the RVZ01.


----------



## Gdourado

Hello,
Just need to know if the NT06 Pro fits the Asus z97i plus.
And if it does, what kind of ram fits under the fan?

Thanks.


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello,
> Just need to know if the NT06 Pro fits the Asus z97i plus.
> And if it does, what kind of ram fits under the fan?
> 
> Thanks.


http://pcpartpicker.com/b/WF6XsY

Apparently so.

Just don't make the same mistake as this guy and bend the heat pipes:

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/mnhqqs


----------



## whitewolf2010

It does. Just put mine together yesterday. If the tips of the heat pipes on the edge of the heatsink will point same direction as the mobo back panel it will not get in the way at all. I have also managed to squeez in Noctua F12 PWN instead of the fan coming with the NT06, its dead quite. Had I known the problem of securing the heatsink I am no sure I would have had used it again. It was a struggle, lots of swearing, coursing, and even some bleeding involved, but the satisfaction once it was screwed down... Priceless. But getting there, well, its a bit*h...


----------



## Gdourado

Thanks guys!
Helping me get the shopping list









One more question...
Anybody has a Gigabyte 980 TI g1 on an RVZ01?
How does that cooler behave in the case against a reference 9€0 ti that exhaust the hot air trough the back?

Cheers!


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Helping me get the shopping list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more question...
> Anybody has a Gigabyte 980 TI g1 on an RVZ01?
> How does that cooler behave in the case against a reference 9€0 ti that exhaust the hot air trough the back?
> 
> Cheers!


I don't have either the case (yet!), nor the 980ti G1, but looking at how there are two fans slots right in front of where the gpu is to be mounted, plus the very open structure of the aftermarket cooler on the 980ti G1, I would say that it would perform much better at cooling itself than a ref model.


----------



## Dom-inator

But like Gdourado said, the reference forces hot air out of the case, unlike any other aftermarket setup. This might keep the air inside the case cooler at the cost of noise and GPU temps a few degrees higher. Personally I'd probably go the gigabyte though.


----------



## gokhan04uk

Hello guys,

I need some advice on my new build, will be getting the parts soon but need to confirm some stuff with you. I have built a gaming pc before (BIG & LOUD) so I'm not a proper newbie but I'm new to HTPC stuff. Basically I am planning on hiding the computer inside a TV cabinet so I want something SLIM & QUIET. Main reason of build is to be able to set up and play old skool emulator games (Hyperspin) but also new games so I would like to throw any game at it without issues (4K 50" LED). Also, I have my files on my Synology DS415 Play 20TB, so I'll like to connect that to stream 1080p/4k movies.

Well. after doing some research, I think I'll be getting these parts. What do you think? Any recommendations or advice on better or more suitable parts. What do you think?

*Case:* RVZ01, RVZ02, FTZ01, FTZ02 OR ML08
(I really like the look of the FTZ01 Grey metallic and the Black RVZ02. Would they be suitable for this build ?)

Ok these are what I decided on..

*Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS
*CPU:* I5 4690K
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9I
*OS Drive:* 256/512GB Samsung Evo SSD
*Keyboard:* Logitech Illuminated Keyboard K830
*Remote:* FLIRC FL-09028

And these I need some advice on:

*Power Supply:* SilverStone 30257 SX600 or Silverstone SST-ST50NF 500W Fanless Zero dBa
(Ok so this fanless one should be silent, does that mean its better overall compared to SX600 ?)

*Graphics Card:* GTX 970 4G
(Loads of different brands, which one is recommended and would they fit cases FTZ01/RVZ01 without issues ?)

*Storage Drive:* 4TB WD BLACK or GREEN
(I will be storing the retro hyperspin games on this drive, would the BLACK be more suitable as its faster. I will rather have the GREEN as it should produce less heat/noise, but if there will be significant speed difference I'll rather have BLACK?)

*Ram:* 8GB/16GB Kingston HyperX FURY 1600MHz DDR3 CL10 DIMM
(Considering this build and its use, would a 16GB be an overkill?)

*Wifi:* TP-LINK TL-WDN4800
(I'll be connecting my 5G router and the Synology Nas, any faster/ recommended ones, or would this be good enough?)

*Optical Drive:* Bluray Writer
(I dont think I'll be watching blu rays from disk, but I'll be ripping some normal cd/dvd's, Any good bluray/dvd writers out there that will fit the FTZ01 or RVZ02 cases ?)

*Cooling:* Noctua 120mm Fan NF-S12A ULN
(How many would you recommend in what case and what setup(pushing air in/out)

Thank you all, Im waiting for your responses


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> But like Gdourado said, the reference forces hot air out of the case, unlike any other aftermarket setup. This might keep the air inside the case cooler at the cost of noise and GPU temps a few degrees higher. Personally I'd probably go the gigabyte though.


The case has two separate compartments, so even if the reference model forces hot air out the back, it's not really keeping the motherboard/cpu any cooler.

With the case in a vertical position, and the graphics card on above the motherboard, the hot air from an aftermarket cooler like the gigabyte's, coupled with two fans intaking cool air, should have enough positive pressure to force warm air out the top vents!


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokhan04uk*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I need some advice on my new build, will be getting the parts soon but need to confirm some stuff with you. I have built a gaming pc before (BIG & LOUD) so I'm not a proper newbie but I'm new to HTPC stuff. Basically I am planning on hiding the computer inside a TV cabinet so I want something SLIM & QUIET. Main reason of build is to be able to set up and play old skool emulator games (Hyperspin) but also new games so I would like to throw any game at it without issues (4K 50" LED). Also, I have my files on my Synology DS415 Play 20TB, so I'll like to connect that to stream 1080p/4k movies.
> 
> Well. after doing some research, I think I'll be getting these parts. What do you think? Any recommendations or advice on better or more suitable parts. What do you think?
> 
> *Case:* RVZ01, RVZ02, FTZ01, FTZ02 OR ML08
> (I really like the look of the FTZ01 Grey metallic and the Black RVZ02. Would they be suitable for this build ?)
> 
> Ok these are what I decided on..
> 
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z97I-PLUS
> *CPU:* I5 4690K
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9I
> *OS Drive:* 256/512GB Samsung Evo SSD
> *Keyboard:* Logitech Illuminated Keyboard K830
> *Remote:* FLIRC FL-09028
> 
> And these I need some advice on:
> 
> *Power Supply:* SilverStone 30257 SX600 or Silverstone SST-ST50NF 500W Fanless Zero dBa
> (Ok so this fanless one should be silent, does that mean its better overall compared to SX600 ?)
> 
> *Graphics Card:* GTX 970 4G
> (Loads of different brands, which one is recommended and would they fit cases FTZ01/RVZ01 without issues ?)
> 
> *Storage Drive:* 4TB WD BLACK or GREEN
> (I will be storing the retro hyperspin games on this drive, would the BLACK be more suitable as its faster. I will rather have the GREEN as it should produce less heat/noise, but if there will be significant speed difference I'll rather have BLACK?)
> 
> *Ram:* 8GB/16GB Kingston HyperX FURY 1600MHz DDR3 CL10 DIMM
> (Considering this build and its use, would a 16GB be an overkill?)
> 
> *Wifi:* TP-LINK TL-WDN4800
> (I'll be connecting my 5G router and the Synology Nas, any faster/ recommended ones, or would this be good enough?)
> 
> *Optical Drive:* Bluray Writer
> (I dont think I'll be watching blu rays from disk, but I'll be ripping some normal cd/dvd's, Any good bluray/dvd writers out there that will fit the FTZ01 or RVZ02 cases ?)
> 
> *Cooling:* Noctua 120mm Fan NF-S12A ULN
> (How many would you recommend in what case and what setup(pushing air in/out)
> 
> Thank you all, Im waiting for your responses


Hello, Welcome to OCN =)

The PSU you linked is normal ATX sized. This case fits SFX or SFX-L PSUs, although I've seen some people modding their case to include ATX PSUs, but it seems an awful lot of hassle and will restrict the choice of other components.

For graphics cards, especially at 4k resolution, you could look at the AMD R9 390 series instead. At first I was quite disappointed because a lot of people were just calling it rebrands of the R9 290 series, but after looking at a lot of reviews, I have concluded the R9 390 is definitely the better choice, especially if you play a variety of games. The 970 will pull more fps in some very select games, such as Witcher 3, but overall, especially at 4k, you want the R9 390 as it can perform close to or even better than the 980 stock in some benchmarks. In addition, because of the layout of the case, which allows for pretty long graphics cards, I prefer graphics cards with triple fan coolers, instead of dual fan coolers. Maybe that's just the aesthetic ocd playing up, but I feel it will offer better cooling with more surface area for the heatsink. You could check out the Sapphire Nitro 390, it's one of the quietest and higher quality cards out there.

I would go for the GREEN WD storage since it will be used mostly for movies/pictures? No need for the extra heat generated by faster HDDs since you already have very fast SSDs for games and applications. I would also go for 16gb Ram, but you should be fine with 8gb too.

Not so sure about routers









Slim slot loading drives are quite expensive. Silverstone has its own slim DVD drive for their slim cases, the SOD02, but it is quite expensive at $65. Their bluray drive is even more expensive. However, you can always look for slim 9.5mm/12.7mm slot loading drives on ebay for $10-$20, just make sure to also buy a slim sata to normal sata cable because slim drives have a slimmer connection. In fact, the oem model that Silverstone uses for their DVD drive is the GA31N, which can be found quite readily, and cheaply on ebay. Of course if you buy the Silverstone SOD02 you get a nicer package, with the cable included and probably some kind of warranty?

As for fans, some of the best fans for noise/performance ration would be the Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 or the Noctua NF-P12, both should work fine for the gpu side. As for the cpu side, you can afford to get a bigger 140mm fan with 120mm fan mounts such as the NF-A15 PWM. I would put fans on all 3 fan slots, especially if the case is going to be in the cupboard. Also, the Cooltek LP53 cooler is a very small cooler that seems to outperform the noctua, if you can find it on sale.

Good luck with your build!


----------



## gokhan04uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> Hello, Welcome to OCN =)
> 
> The PSU you linked is normal ATX sized. This case fits SFX or SFX-L PSUs, although I've seen some people modding their case to include ATX PSUs, but it seems an awful lot of hassle and will restrict the choice of other components.
> 
> For graphics cards, especially at 4k resolution, you could look at the AMD R9 390 series instead. At first I was quite disappointed because a lot of people were just calling it rebrands of the R9 290 series, but after looking at a lot of reviews, I have concluded the R9 390 is definitely the better choice, especially if you play a variety of games. The 970 will pull more fps in some very select games, such as Witcher 3, but overall, especially at 4k, you want the R9 390 as it can perform close to or even better than the 980 stock in some benchmarks. In addition, because of the layout of the case, which allows for pretty long graphics cards, I prefer graphics cards with triple fan coolers, instead of dual fan coolers. Maybe that's just the aesthetic ocd playing up, but I feel it will offer better cooling with more surface area for the heatsink. You could check out the Sapphire Nitro 390, it's one of the quietest and higher quality cards out there.
> 
> I would go for the GREEN WD storage since it will be used mostly for movies/pictures? No need for the extra heat generated by faster HDDs since you already have very fast SSDs for games and applications. I would also go for 16gb Ram, but you should be fine with 8gb too.
> 
> Not so sure about routers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slim slot loading drives are quite expensive. Silverstone has its own slim DVD drive for their slim cases, the SOD02, but it is quite expensive at $65. Their bluray drive is even more expensive. However, you can always look for slim 9.5mm/12.7mm slot loading drives on ebay for $10-$20, just make sure to also buy a slim sata to normal sata cable because slim drives have a slimmer connection. In fact, the oem model that Silverstone uses for their DVD drive is the GA31N, which can be found quite readily, and cheaply on ebay. Of course if you buy the Silverstone SOD02 you get a nicer package, with the cable included and probably some kind of warranty?
> 
> As for fans, some of the best fans for noise/performance ration would be the Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 or the Noctua NF-P12, both should work fine for the gpu side. As for the cpu side, you can afford to get a bigger 140mm fan with 120mm fan mounts such as the NF-A15 PWM. I would put fans on all 3 fan slots, especially if the case is going to be in the cupboard. Also, the Cooltek LP53 cooler is a very small cooler that seems to outperform the noctua, if you can find it on sale.
> 
> Good luck with your build!


Thanks for the super quick response mate







, you have answered literally all my questions.

I'll be replacing them with these then:

* Silverstone Strider 600W Modular SFX SemiFanless 80+ GOLD
* Sapphire Nitro R9 390

Storage wise - Im going to keep movies and documents on my NAS since i got a lot of storage space on their. I was thinking of getting 4TB Black to fill up Hyperspin emulator games and run from there. As GREEN is slower that's the reason why i thought ill get BLACK. What do you think ?

Now most important of all, the CASE. Would all these cases be fine for this build ?
(RVZ01, RVZ02, FTZ01, OR ML08)

What would you say between FTZ01 or the RVZ02 ?


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Thanks for the super quick response mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you have answered literally all my questions.
> 
> I'll be replacing them with these then:
> 
> * Silverstone Strider 600W Modular SFX SemiFanless 80+ GOLD
> * Sapphire Nitro R9 390
> 
> Storage wise - Im going to keep movies and documents on my NAS since i got a lot of storage space on their. I was thinking of getting 4TB Black to fill up Hyperspin emulator games and run from there. As GREEN is slower that's the reason why i thought ill get BLACK. What do you think ?
> 
> Now most important of all, the CASE. Would all these cases be fine for this build ?
> (RVZ01, RVZ02, FTZ01, OR ML08)
> 
> What would you say between FTZ01 or the RVZ02 ?


You'll want a blue/green HDD in the Z01/ML07 as it sits on top of the PSU and a black might get uncomfortably hot.

As to 01 vs 02 - the 02 isn't out yet, and it all depends on the reviews really. 01 is still an amazing case though.


----------



## hansen6

Np! Happy to help and share my experience after reading up so much on the case









Well if you are running games, the WD black or even blue gives better performance when it comes to loading levels or file seeking. Though I'm not sure how this will affect older games run on the emulator.

As for the cases, the RVZ02 and ML08 have been announced but are still unavailable I think. They should be released in the coming few months. However, they do not come with case fan slots, and will likely result in higher overall temperatures, though they are slightly slimmer.

The RVZ01 and FTZ01 are mostly similar, but note that the RVZ01 has different revisions. The older version has only 80mm side panel psu fan cutout, and the routing of the power cable hits graphics cards with tall pcbs like the asus strix. There are newer revisions that come with 120mm sfx-l psu fan cutouts, and hopefully a different power cable orientation to prevent blockage of taller cards, though if you stick with the sfx 600w and nitro 390 you should be fine even with the older revision. The FTZ01 is newer and comes with sfx-l 120mm cutouts and a better power cable placement!

In the end it comes down to pricing and aesthetical preference. Some prefer the gamer look of the RVZ01, others prefer the more polished look of the FTZ01.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokhan04uk*
> 
> Well. after doing some research, I think I'll be getting these parts. What do you think? Any recommendations or advice on better or more suitable parts. What do you think?
> 
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9I
> And these I need some advice on:
> 
> *Power Supply:*


For the power supply check this one also sharkoon silentstorm 500 sfx, 80 plus gold rated

check how it aligns perfect with case grill


I also have the Noctua NH-L9i but with an i3 4330T 35W TDP rated, CPU temps are
idle: 37C
OCCT. 4.4.1 10 min CPU test: 58C

Right now I am going to replace CPU with i7-4790K and will replace also CPU Cooler with Big Shuriken 2 + Prolimatech Vortex Ultra Sleek 14.

I am not sure about how i5 4690K will perform with Noctua CPU cooler as is only rated for 65W CPU.
Are you going to place the case horizontally?


----------



## gokhan04uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> You'll want a blue/green HDD in the Z01/ML07 as it sits on top of the PSU and a black might get uncomfortably hot.
> 
> As to 01 vs 02 - the 02 isn't out yet, and it all depends on the reviews really. 01 is still an amazing case though.


Cheers mate, ill probably go for the RVZ01 then.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> Np! Happy to help and share my experience after reading up so much on the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you are running games, the WD black or even blue gives better performance when it comes to loading levels or file seeking. Though I'm not sure how this will affect older games run on the emulator.
> 
> As for the cases, the RVZ02 and ML08 have been announced but are still unavailable I think. They should be released in the coming few months. However, they do not come with case fan slots, and will likely result in higher overall temperatures, though they are slightly slimmer.
> 
> The RVZ01 and FTZ01 are mostly similar, but note that the RVZ01 has different revisions. The older version has only 80mm side panel psu fan cutout, and the routing of the power cable hits graphics cards with tall pcbs like the asus strix. There are newer revisions that come with 120mm sfx-l psu fan cutouts, and hopefully a different power cable orientation to prevent blockage of taller cards, though if you stick with the sfx 600w and nitro 390 you should be fine even with the older revision. The FTZ01 is newer and comes with sfx-l 120mm cutouts and a better power cable placement!
> 
> In the end it comes down to pricing and aesthetical preference. Some prefer the gamer look of the RVZ01, others prefer the more polished look of the FTZ01.


Yeh I think I'll be better of with the Blue/Black to run games from. I'll probably go for the revised RVZ01 then. Thanks for all the info pal.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> For the power supply check this one also sharkoon silentstorm 500 sfx, 80 plus gold rated
> 
> check how it aligns perfect with case grill
> 
> 
> I also have the Noctua NH-L9i but with an i3 4330T 35W TDP rated, CPU temps are
> idle: 37C
> OCCT. 4.4.1 10 min CPU test: 58C
> 
> Right now I am going to replace CPU with i7-4790K and will replace also CPU Cooler with Big Shuriken 2 + Prolimatech Vortex Ultra Sleek 14.
> 
> I am not sure about how i5 4690K will perform with Noctua CPU cooler as is only rated for 65W CPU.
> Are you going to place the case horizontally?


Yeh will be placing it horizontally in one of them under tv cabinets/cupboards. So Noctua one might not do the job then ?


----------



## Pendra

Horizontal placement may not be a good idea if you plan to do serious gaming. The GPU vents will face down pretty close to the shelf itself. The airflow will be less than optimal. And yes, the 3.5 drive will be heated up by the PSU. The 2.5s will be heated by the GPU.
I ended up using an SSD and 2x2.5 HDDs bolted to the side, next to the MoBo/PSU compartment


----------



## gokhan04uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendra*
> 
> Horizontal placement may not be a good idea if you plan to do serious gaming. The GPU vents will face down pretty close to the shelf itself. The airflow will be less than optimal.


Yeh horizontal placement is my only option. I will have to think of maybe a mod to go with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendra*
> 
> And yes, the 3.5 drive will be heated up by the PSU. The 2.5s will be heated by the GPU. I ended up using an SSD and 2x2.5 HDDs bolted to the side, next to the MoBo/PSU compartment.


I might as well do the same thing then. Are the Samsung M9T's the better 2TB ones compared to the other ones out there ?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokhan04uk*
> 
> Yeh will be placing it horizontally in one of them under tv cabinets/cupboards. So Noctua one might not do the job then ?


If you place it horizontally I'll definitely recommend silicone feets underneath, at least 1cm tal , so you can have some airflow.
Regarding the noctua , gaming doesn't stress cpu that much. I use to play FarCry4 and cpu doesn't go higher than 50C while in idle is 37C
But the Grafics card is around 70C , and I am placing case vertically.
Big Shuriken should be a better choice
Today I have received mine, I will make some tests with the i7 4790k tonight


----------



## gokhan04uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> If you place it horizontally I'll definitely recommend silicone feets underneath, at least 1cm tal , so you can have some airflow.
> Regarding the noctua , gaming doesn't stress cpu that much. I use to play FarCry4 and cpu doesn't go higher than 50C while in idle is 37C
> But the Grafics card is around 70C , and I am placing case vertically.
> Big Shuriken should be a better choice
> Today I have received mine, I will make some tests with the i7 4790k tonight


Yeh I will have to apply some sort of mod to let airflow when its placed horizontally. The rubber 1cm feets, do these come with the case?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokhan04uk*
> 
> Yeh I will have to apply some sort of mod to let airflow when its placed horizontally. The rubber 1cm feets, do these come with the case?


I am talking about this kind of silicone feet

The ones that came with the case are not designed for horizontal mount


----------



## maeludir

Some more updates:

Good news everybody, I installed the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev b on my Asus z97i plus today and it was a ******* breeze. Performs incredibly well too with my Noctua NF-F12 sitting atop it. (Prime 95 using large FFTs for 15m got up to 80 degrees on the hottest core at the last minute, for comparison my Zalman CNPS8900 didn't actually make it to the 15m mark because it was clearly headed for 100c and I cancelled it)

But super good news, for everybody, is that I tracked down the source for the short PCIe x16 riser cable someone posted earlier - http://eshop.sintech.cn/pcie-express-x16-riser-card-with-high-speed-flex-cable-p-1084.html - and it's just the right length to replace the rigid riser board that comes screwed on to the GPU bracket. I also checked Furmark just to be sure it wasn't throttling my card, and I'm happy to result it's working perfectly. If you can afford it, I highly recommend it as it removes a ton of stress from a very fragile connection.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> Some more updates:
> 
> Good news everybody, I installed the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev b on my Asus z97i plus today and it was a ******* breeze. Performs incredibly well too with my Noctua NF-F12 sitting atop it. (Prime 95 using large FFTs for 15m got up to 80 degrees
> 
> But super good news, for everybody, is that I tracked down the source for the short PCIe x16 riser cable someone posted earlier - http://eshop.sintech.cn/pcie-express-x16-riser-card-with-high-speed-flex-cable-p-1084.html - and it's just the right length to replace the rigid riser board that comes screwed on to the GPU bracket. .


Wow great news... Do you have it already installed? Can you post some pics?
I have ordered one to check how it fits

I hope I'll have time tonight to install my Big Shuriken with the prolimatech vortex 14 and post some results


----------



## SrMapache

Ok so I have just finished Big Shuriken + prolimatech 14 vortex installation
First of all, cable management is a pain in this case



Big Shuriken on Asus H87i plus




After some cable management


View from cpu panel



I have placed a small gasket so no hot air from inside goes in the cpu fan.



Its late night, so I couldn't make good performance tests
But after running OCCT Cpu test for 10 minutes CPU was 70C, 34C on idle.

Tomorrow I'll make some adjustments in fan xpert, right now prolimatech is running at full rpm only after 70C.
This fan is SILENT, completely silent at 800-850 rpm. Even at full rpm you can just hear some air moving. Trust me I have tested Noctua NF-P14, Noiseblocker eLoop PS, Noiseblocker M12-2...etc. And this vortex is my new favorite fan







I will love to replace GPU case fans with the 120mm vortex model.
Anyone interested in two Noiseblocker eLoop PS. Just bought them 2 weeks ago. Below 900 rpm are perfect

I still have to put prolimatech static booster with vortex 14. That will make fan taller, 25mm, and increase static presure.


----------



## karmajack

The silicone feet idea caught my interest. After some google-fu I found this http://www.siladyne.com/Laptop-Tablet-I-Pad-Surface-Silicone-Pyramid-Riser-Foot-Small-PyramidRiserSmall.htm

I've been gathering my parts for my ML07B HTPC & light gaming build. Still waiting on some things.


This is what I'm going with...

Case: Silverstone Milo ML07B
CPU: i5-4590s
Mobo: Asus z97i-Plus
GPU: GTX 750 Ti Windforce
PSU: Silverstone SFX Series SX600-G 600W
SSD: Crucial BX100 250GB
HDD: WD Green 3TB
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury Black 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
ODD: Silverstone SST-SOB02 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer
Keyboard: Logitech k400
OS: WIn 10
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i
Fans: Noctua NF-S12A ULN 120mm (x3) (w/ filters)
Accessories: HDHomerun Extend, Flirc USB IR Receiver, Harmony 650 Remote, XBOX360 Wireless Receiver, Xbox 360 Remote (x2), Mohu Leaf 50 Indoor HDTV Antenna
Kodi front end interface.


----------



## blackmage77

Hey all, just finished moving into the RVZ01 thanks in part to all of the great info and commentary this thread provided! This was an invaluable resource for finding compatible parts and first hand experience.

Here's what I'm running:

Case: RVZ01

PSU: Silverstone 600 SFX

Mobo: Asus p8z77-i (refurb)

CPU: i5 2500k

CPU Heatsink: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 with Cougar Vortex PWM CF-V12HPB in place of the included fan

RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws 1333 2x4 GB, spreaders removed to make room for heatsink over top

GPU: EVGA 980 ti SC ACX 2.0+

_________

So a few notes on what I picked and why:

The RVZ01 has space for the side fans over the RVZ02 (which isn't out yet) allowing for positive air pressure and also dust filtering. The RVZ02 also appears to have those protruding plastic vents on the sides.

The Silverstone 600 SFX included shorter flat cables, whereas I read the 500 watt version did not. I needed the 600 watts for the GPU regardless. The flat cables are a little annoying to work with but still pliable enough to fold manipulate.

I bought the mobo as a refurb on newegg after searching and not finding anything reasonably priced or compatible with my current 2500k. I didn't see the need to buy a new mobo plus i5 when my current can OC and keep up with the current gen. Downside is the mobo didn't come with the IO Shield so I have to wait a week for an ebay replacement









The Shuriken I decided on after seeing a quick video showing that it fit on the p8z77-i with acceptable clearance. I replaced the included fan with a Cougar Vortex after reading about it way back in this thread. CPU idles at 35C as the post stated and it's very quiet. There appears to be room for a slim fan mounted to the side above the CPU but I haven't put one in.

I had to remove the heatspreaders for clearance on my RAM. I was worried about breaking them but it was quick and easy, maybe 2 mins and no issues. I watched this video for reference: 



 and then I used a hairdryer for about 30 seconds on each side and removed them one side at a time. I wouldn't use a jet lighter as he did! The ruler was an excellent idea and watching for the nubs that stick out on certain places on the sticks.

I splurged on my GPU coming from a EVGA 570 2.5gb. I found measurements of compatible GPU sizes and picked the SC edition without the backplate. The classified edition is 5.92" tall which is over the 5.88" height compatibility Silverstone lists. I couldn't find conclusive evidence on how a backplate effected the fit so I went without. Everything fit in the case's bracket and the 2 included slim fans are mounted on the GPU side vents with plenty of clearance between the card and side fans. I used a zip tie to give the card a little stability as well.

_________

All in all a fun if frustrating experience getting everything to fit. Definitely plug in the front panel switches into the mobo before you mount it in the chassis! Pain in the butt to do it with a mini flathead between all the cables. I've yet to put my build through its paces as I've been covering for sick coworkers lately







I'll hopefully have some temperature data to post when I get a free day.

The only improvements I'm looking into are two more Cougar Vortex for the GPU vents and possibly a gasket for the CPU Heatsink so it vents directly from outside air. That said I've been looking forward to your data SrMapache! I'm curious as to what material to use as a gasket. My fan is off center with the vent so a straight O-ring wouldn't fit properly. If I could find a strip of thin rubber that could be cut to size I'd give that a shot. I've also considered mounting the Cougar to the side vent and leaving the heatsink without a direct fan.

Love the case, highly recommend it over the boxy cube things that are popular lately!

_________
Tl;Dr: I used the RVZ01, this thread was awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackmage77*
> 
> That said I've been looking forward to your data SrMapache! I'm curious as to what material to use as a gasket. My fan is off center with the vent so a straight O-ring wouldn't fit properly.


My gasket is made from the insulated material that goes on the roof before the tiles. I am still trying to find a better material.
How is the cougar fan? Never seen it before


----------



## yashau

I've just ordered the following components for an RVZ01 build for the living room:

i5 6600K
Gigabyte Z170N-WiFi
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB 3000MHz C15
MSI 980 Ti Gaming
Samsung 850 EVO M.2 500GB
Silverstone 600W SFX
Noctua NH-L9x65 CPU Cooler

Will keep you guys updated with pics when everything arrives.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau*
> 
> i5 6600K
> Noctua NH-L9x65 CPU Cooler
> 
> Will keep you guys updated with pics when everything arrives.


I think that cooler is not suitable over 84W and not for OC
Check noctua specs.


----------



## yashau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> I think that cooler is not suitable over 84W and not for OC
> Check noctua specs.


Not going to OC. Skylake CPU choices are limited as of right now. It seems fine with a stock 4790K according to reviews so I assume it'll work out.


----------



## SrMapache

In case anyone is interested in Prolimatech 14 vortex + static booster vs stock prolimatech 14
check this video





prolimatech vs Thermalright TY143





prolimatech vs noctua nf a14 flx vs others





Static booster has arrived today, I will put some pictures later and check CPU temps.


----------



## crystaal

I was just reading this anandtech article on skylake and came across this portion under the Chipset Power section:
Quote:


> We are also informed that PCIe flex cable/daughter card arrangements are limited to PCIe 2.0 mode.


Looks like no PCIe 3.0 for all vertically mounted gfx type cases like the rvz series?


----------



## SrMapache

Booster mounted, what a pain in the ass ?

Some pics





Because of the limited space I mounted first the booster and attached it to the Big Shuriken





And finally with gasket on top


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> Looks like no PCIe 3.0 for all vertically mounted gfx type cases like the rvz series?


I ordered my PCIe raiser flexible cable so I will let you know, Maeludir allready got one, He can tell you

But I have my PCIe configuration set to auto on bios, with the stock PCIe raiser card. So no idea if the stock one works set as 3.0


----------



## max883




----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendra*
> 
> Horizontal placement may not be a good idea if you plan to do serious gaming. The GPU vents will face down pretty close to the shelf itself.


What if the case is put upside down? The only downside that I could think of is 'hot air rise'. 'hot air rises' is actually a myth once you put fans. The hot air rise MUCH slower and weaker than the power of the fan forcing it to go to the proper direction.


----------



## Pendra

In that case, the CPU would be upside down, getting less than optimal ventilation. Plus it would make opening the case harder. The optical drive would be upside down. You would need to install new rubber legs to the top of the case.
My case fan setup for the tower config was one fan pushing air inside the CPU compartment. Then one fan pushing hot air out of the case at the top front slot. It worked really well and kept temperature down inside.


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> I ordered my PCIe raiser flexible cable so I will let you know, Maeludir allready got one, He can tell you
> 
> But I have my PCIe configuration set to auto on bios, with the stock PCIe raiser card. So no idea if the stock one works set as 3.0


I've got 3.0 set in my mobo config. Honestly not sure if the cable is specced for it, but I did spend 5m on google and it seems PCIe 3.0 doesn't actually have any effective benefits? So not sure if cable supports 3.0, if that's even a thing that can be limited by the cable, also not sure if 3.0 does anything...

In other news, I honest to god hate the Asus Z97i Plus motherboard - the shuriken fits a treat, but it's not aligned with the intake vent on this board/in this case so I'm circulating a ton of hot air currently.

I'm actually considering taking the fan off the CPU cooler and slapping it onto the case instead; I say considering, I actually tried to do it but couldn't get the fan off (those clips are pretty annoying) without taking everything apart again. Honestly I'm close to calling it a day on this whole adventure - my temperatures are reasonable (50-60c while gaming on the hottest week of the year, roughly 25-35 above ambient) and 40-50c while idle (which makes sense given my airflow situation as there's a kind of plateau where the fan isn't rotating fast enough to draw ambient air in and instead recirculates the air inside the case).

It's just incredibly frustrating that I can't seem to perfect this build - I've now spent more on CPU coolers/aftermarket fans than I did on the CPU!

When the revolution comes I'll be right there with a bloodied pitchfork in one hand and a bill legislating a standardized mobo layout in the other!


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> I've got 3.0 set in my mobo config. Honestly not sure if the cable is specced for it, but I did spend 5m on google and it seems PCIe 3.0 doesn't actually have any effective benefits? So not sure if cable supports 3.0, if that's even a thing that can be limited by the cable, also not sure if 3.0 does anything...
> !


Hi Maeludir, would you mind sending a picture of your bios PCIe setting, I have an asus mobo, H87i plus, and I can't really find where to set PCIe to 3.0, it only shows PCIe Speed [Auto, Gen1, Gen2] but PCIe motherboard specs says its 3.0.

I have found this post, it says auto is 3.0 by default.
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-2146443/asus-z87-pci-option-bios-auto-gen1-gen2.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> It's just incredibly frustrating that I can't seem to perfect this build - I've now spent more on CPU coolers/aftermarket fans than I did on the CPU!
> !
























me too. Temps are right, CPU idle 37 and 50-55C and GPU is 65-70 while gaming. But I am not really convinced with GPU case fan noise at anything higher than 800 rpm. So thats why I want to change both Noiseblocker eLoop PS fans. I have already ordered 2 Prolimatech vortex 12









In case anyone is interested in prolimatech 12, check this test vs Noctua NF-P12 PWM and vs Silverstone SST-AP123





This against Gentle typhoon and Noiseblocker B12-2


----------



## Alder

Hey guys I need your help!
I am stuck with my ML07 build now and I don't know what I can do.

I am doing the full custom loop, which is also my first custom loop at all.
Finally I have all the needed parts and actually I have managed to build the whole thing, except the tubing. The initial one recommended by Silverstone is very thick its an 3/8 / 5/8 inch tube which is very stable and can be bent nicely but I have a hard time closing the case.

Than I bought a 3/8 / 1/2 inch tubing in the hope this would solve the problem but now the tubeing is bending way too much and I still have a hard time closing the case.
What tubeing can you recommend and what should I do to be able to close the case and be able to reopen it again while the loop is filled?

Thank you very much in advance and looking forward for your inputs.

Btw if someone of you guys is located in Switzerland let me know.


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Hi Maeludir, would you mind sending a picture of your bios PCIe setting, I have an asus mobo, H87i plus, and I can't really find where to set PCIe to 3.0, it only shows PCIe Speed [Auto, Gen1, Gen2] but PCIe motherboard specs says its 3.0.
> 
> I have found this post, it says auto is 3.0 by default.
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-2146443/asus-z87-pci-option-bios-auto-gen1-gen2.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me too. Temps are right, CPU idle 37 and 50-55C and GPU is 65-70 while gaming. But I am not really convinced with GPU case fan noise at anything higher than 800 rpm. So thats why I want to change both Noiseblocker eLoop PS fans. I have already ordered 2 Prolimatech vortex 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone is interested in prolimatech 12, check this test vs Noctua NF-P12 PWM and vs Silverstone SST-AP123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This against Gentle typhoon and Noiseblocker B12-2


I have Asus Z97i so it might be different, but this is where I the PCIe settings are located on mine: Advanced > System Agent Configuration > NB PCIe Configuration


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> I have Asus Z97i so it might be different, but this is where I the PCIe settings are located on mine: Advanced > System Agent Configuration > NB PCIe Configuration


Thanks dude, I have check in nvidia panel that is confiured to 3.0, si auto means 3.0 with this motherboard bios


----------



## theMAMIMAL

For anyone interested, I emailed Silverstone to get an update for ML08 and RVZ02 release dates for the US and was told they would start shipping the second week of September.

I'm pretty torn about which case to purchase. RVZ01 is out due to styling (personal opinion), but ML07 is fine by me, albeit a little boring looking. I wonder if a 3.5" drive can be shoehorned into the new generation with a 970 and a little ingenuity. Hmmm


----------



## whitewolf2010

So, I have finished my ML07 build a week ago. Here are the specs:

ASUS Z97i-Plus
CPU Intel i5 4690
Kingston 16GB 1600MHz DDR3 CL10 DIMM (Kit of 2) HyperX Fury Series
2 x Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
SEAGATE ST4000DM000 4TB 5900
Silverstone "Nitrogon 06"
GPU EVGA GTX980TI SC ACX 2.0
Silverstone SFX 600W PSU (80 PLUS Gold)
Case Fans be quite! SilentWings 2 120mm

I have replaced the fan which came with the NT-06 cooler with Noctua F12-PWM for less noise and better cooling. I am looking at getting some sort of isolation around the fan and cooler plates, similar to what had been mentioned and pictured few posts ago. Now, I haven't made pictures myself, plenty of them in the thread, however would make some should someone ask for them.

How was the build process? Smooth... surprisingly, as it was my first. I have researched the hell out of it, watched youtube clips of some RVZ01 builds, and once I had all the parts there seemed to be nothing holding me back. I used some cable ties to avoid the clutter, something everyone was complaining about in the tiny case. With a bit of cable management, and again, prior research, the cable placement was no biggie.

It seemed like a piece of cake, until I had to install the CPU cooler. I still have nightmares about it. With no rush, to assemble the whole shebang took me 4 hours (with interruptions) with half of it battling with pinning the NT-06 down. It fits nicely at the end.

The results have overreached my expectations. The speed, frame rates and noise levels are quite remarkable. And I got the rig on a first flight yesterday as a carry-on. It has survived without a scratch on it.


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf2010*
> 
> So, I have finished my ML07 build a week ago. Here are the specs:
> 
> ASUS Z97i-Plus
> CPU Intel i5 4690
> Kingston 16GB 1600MHz DDR3 CL10 DIMM (Kit of 2) HyperX Fury Series
> 2 x Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
> SEAGATE ST4000DM000 4TB 5900
> Silverstone "Nitrogon 06"
> GPU EVGA GTX980TI SC ACX 2.0
> Silverstone SFX 600W PSU (80 PLUS Gold)
> Case Fans be quite! SilentWings 2 120mm
> 
> I have replaced the fan which came with the NT-06 cooler with Noctua F12-PWM for less noise and better cooling. I am looking at getting some sort of isolation around the fan and cooler plates, similar to what had been mentioned and pictured few posts ago. Now, I haven't made pictures myself, plenty of them in the thread, however would make some should someone ask for them.
> 
> How was the build process? Smooth... surprisingly, as it was my first. I have researched the hell out of it, watched youtube clips of some RVZ01 builds, and once I had all the parts there seemed to be nothing holding me back. I used some cable ties to avoid the clutter, something everyone was complaining about in the tiny case. With a bit of cable management, and again, prior research, the cable placement was no biggie.
> 
> It seemed like a piece of cake, until I had to install the CPU cooler. I still have nightmares about it. With no rush, to assemble the whole shebang took me 4 hours (with interruptions) with half of it battling with pinning the NT-06 down. It fits nicely at the end.
> 
> The results have overreached my expectations. The speed, frame rates and noise levels are quite remarkable. And I got the rig on a first flight yesterday as a carry-on. It has survived without a scratch on it.


Is the nt06 centered on the case vent when installed on the z97i, or is it offset?

Would you mind writing some instructions on installing the nt06 onto the z97i in the ML07? Things like the difficulties you encountered and how to avoid them.


----------



## SrMapache

This has just arrived , I can't find them in black here in Spain, Europe or Asia, they are out of stock.

I will post some pics with the installation this afternoon + I will remove grafics card, because tomorrow ... msi GTX 980 Ti Gaming will arrive


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Thanks dude, I have check in nvidia panel that is confiured to 3.0, si auto means 3.0 with this motherboard bios


I guess problems only arise when the card starts transferring lots of data over the pci-e link. Not too sure how to stress test that..


----------



## whitewolf2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> Is the nt06 centered on the case vent when installed on the z97i, or is it offset?
> 
> Would you mind writing some instructions on installing the nt06 onto the z97i in the ML07? Things like the difficulties you encountered and how to avoid them.


The nt06 is off center. 

I have found this orientation to be the only one possible with this mobo layout. If turned 180deg the pipes collide with the mobo back panel, placing it sideways was an even worse idea - it seemed everything was in the way. Especially cables. This is how it sits without the case cover:


First issue I had was the front panel audio connecting cable which I run behind the PSU and alongside the mobo corner of the case to avoid running it trough already cramped space between PSU and GPU. The cable was getting in the way of the fan on the NT06, it took few tries to find the right placement for it and cramped it as deep as possible.

The thing that was most time consuming were my poor attempts at screwing in the crossbar that keeps the heat-sink in place. The fact that you have to position the fan properly, to have the clear and unobstructed view of the crossbar below was a first annoying thing. Once I saw the problem there I run a "dry test" outside of the case. I have then noticed that the crossbar will easily tip over if screwed on side with the other not held in place by the second screwdriver. Had my wife not been asleep I would have had asked her to hold my torch to give me some light at what I am doing, but I was forced by my impatience to hold it in my mouth. And the crossbar was slipping from its place anyway, even pinned down with second screwdriver on the other end. I had to remove the heat-sink few times as I was worried I may have had scratched the CPU on few occasions, but luckily I didn't.

There is a youtube clip I had been watching with a guy doing the same thing on RVZ01 as part of my research. I bet had he not cut the movie a few times while installing the heat-sink it would look much like the old Benny Hill show.

So if someone is looking for a guide on how to install it:
1. Buy another heat-sink.
2. If you end up with NT06 get help with lights, use 2 screwdrivers at the same time.
3. Enjoy.

I cannot complain about the CPU temps, at idle around 37, under load go up to 78-80, but that was tested with room temp of about 27. So, for now it does the trick, however should I find a non-water cooler that will go directly below the vent, I will give it a try. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## whitewolf2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> Is the nt06 centered on the case vent when installed on the z97i, or is it offset?
> 
> Would you mind writing some instructions on installing the nt06 onto the z97i in the ML07? Things like the difficulties you encountered and how to avoid them.


and that is the link to the clip I have mentioned above


----------



## SrMapache

I have installed prolimatech vortex 12 fans tonight, and after 30 minutes I install back the noiseblocker eloop B12-PS
I want to believe they send me bad copies because they are much noisier than the noiseblocker, even at 60% they were much louder than noiseblocker at full rpm. Thats why I think I got a fault copy.
Also fan xpert start fans only avobe 60% , thats weird.

Tomorrow I will receive my new GPU MSi GTX 980 Ti gaming , I hope it fits with noiseblockers fans. This card is 40mm thick, my last card, MSi GTX 970 gaming, was 35mm and case fans were pretty close to grafic card fans

I also removed gasket on top of cpu fan . Idle temps remain the same. Will check tomorrrow while gaming


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf2010*
> 
> The nt06 is off center.
> .


I think that with most asus motherboards, Z97 H87... the cpu cooler that best aligns with case vent is Big Shuriken 2


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> I think that with most asus motherboards, Z97 H87... the cpu cooler that best aligns with case vent is Big Shuriken 2


Z97 and H87 have different layouts, with Z97 the CPU is way offset from the vent.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> Z97 and H87 have different layouts, with Z97 the CPU is way offset from the vent.


Are you sure?
They look almost equal , maybe is not a good photo


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Are you sure?
> They look almost equal , maybe is not a good photo


Well my Big Shuriken is quite offset from the vent.

Speaking of, time for a mini-review:

Not enough metal.

I did say it was a mini-review! But yeah, after a bit of testing (varying airflow) I've come to the conclusion that the Big Shuriken doesn't have enough surface area for my purposes. Right now I've got a Noctua NF-A15 150mm strapped on top of it running at 80% (1000rpm) in order to get 'reasonable' idle temps of roughly 23-25c above ambient. It performs surprisingly well under load considering its idle temps and I'm not hesitant about using it for gaming at all.

Speaking of the NF-A15, my PC is sitting by the side of my desk, not a couple of feet from me, and the fan is totally silent up to 70% or so. At 80 it's audible, but still incredibly quiet. I've got no doubts that coupled with a slightly larger heatsink (afterall I've still got 14mm clearance) it would deliver incredible cooling - 10-15c above ambient - while being totally silent.


----------



## agscala

I'm planning on building a pc in a FTZ01, can you guys take a look and tell me if there's anything I could optimize or if I'm making any mistakes?

It's been nearly 8 years since I've built a computer and I know a mini itx case will have some additional constraints that I'm not used to dealing with.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ NCIX US)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($42.88 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($104.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($77.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($109.00 @ Adorama)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($49.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card ($319.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* Silverstone FTZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($127.87 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($88.98 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $1151.68
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-08-13 13:57 EDT-0400_


----------



## whitewolf2010

Well, after literally a minute in Witcher 3 CPU temps skyrocketed to 92deg. The NT06 with Noctua F12 PWM below is not the solution. The fan does not suck the air into the case, but circulates the hot air inside, making it even worse. I have done something I was afraid I will have to do eventually if I am to stick with NT06. I have placed the Noctua F12 on the outside of the case. 
I know it looks butt ugly. I have overcome the hideousness of it once I have seen the CPU temps. 30 minutes into Witcher 3, under full load, the max temp the CPU has reached was 62deg. The set up was a quick and improvised one, hence the irreplaceable cable ties solution. Once I get back to civilization I may consider getting another be quite! SilentWings 2. I have them on top of my GPU and am quite content with them. I'd do it just to improve the looks though, Noctua does remarkably well and is dead quite.


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf2010*
> 
> Well, after literally a minute in Witcher 3 CPU temps skyrocketed to 92deg. The NT06 with Noctua F12 PWM below is not the solution. The fan does not suck the air into the case, but circulates the hot air inside, making it even worse. I have done something I was afraid I will have to do eventually if I am to stick with NT06. I have placed the Noctua F12 on the outside of the case.
> I know it looks butt ugly. I have overcome the hideousness of it once I have seen the CPU temps. 30 minutes into Witcher 3, under full load, the max temp the CPU has reached was 62deg. The set up was a quick and improvised one, hence the irreplaceable cable ties solution. Once I get back to civilization I may consider getting another be quite! SilentWings 2. I have them on top of my GPU and am quite content with them. I'd do it just to improve the looks though, Noctua does remarkably well and is dead quite.


Well that's rather bad news - the NT06 P is one of the strongest performers in all of the reviews.


----------



## whitewolf2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> Well that's rather bad news - the NT06 P is one of the strongest performers in all of the reviews.


Yeah, it was disappointing. Before I moved the Noctua outside the case I have tried to help "direct" the air flow to the case by wrapping the heatsink and the fan with cardboard, recreating a tunnel of sorts. Similar to this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> And finally with gasket on top


But it did not improve anything. Until I get back home in 2 weeks this setup will do the trick.


----------



## karmajack

In the actual build process now. The small form factor has already proven to be tricky. Had so much trouble getting 2 of the screws for the PSU and 1 for the Mobo in. I also seem to be missing a screw for that "C" clamp stabilizer for the GPU.
I had to stop there though, cus work calls. Next step is connections and cable management.


----------



## ComradeZ

Oh it's in there. It's a regular black case screw thats a little bit longer than the rest. I don't think that tiny card really needs it. Also waaay easier to do cable management at the same time of putting everything together in this little bad boy.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> Well my Big Shuriken is quite offset from the vent.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that the Big Shuriken doesn't have enough surface area for my purposes. Right now I've got a Noctua NF-A15 150mm strapped on top of it running at 80% (1000rpm) in order to get 'reasonable' idle temps of roughly 23-25c above ambient. It performs surprisingly well under load considering its idle temps and I'm not hesitant about using it for gaming at all.


I think its more about the airflow from outside, don't you think?

I have the same CPU cooler, but with prolimatech 14, running at 600 rpm (Asus Fan Xpert 35%). Idle is 37C, 10c above ambient. under load, 45 minutes playing FarCry4 CPU is 55C. I think the gasket helps to get fresh air from outside. Maybe you can try to place some kind of gasket?

I installed MSI GTX980 Ti Gaming last night, In case anyone is interested, if you have 25mm fan installed in GPU case vent. they will get really close to GPU fans. less than 5mm. This GPU only starts fans above 60º, so I have created a manual fan profile in afterburner, setting fans at 20% above 35C. those fans are inaudible below 70%. GPU temp idle is now 39C. CPU idle is 37C.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agscala*
> 
> I'm planning on building a pc in a FTZ01, can you guys take a look and tell me if there's anything I could optimize or if I'm making any mistakes?
> 
> It's been nearly 8 years since I've built a computer and I know a mini itx case will have some additional constraints that I'm not used to dealing with.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ NCIX US)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($42.88 @ OutletPC)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($104.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($77.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($109.00 @ Adorama)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($49.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card ($319.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Case:* Silverstone FTZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($127.87 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($88.98 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $1151.68
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-08-13 13:57 EDT-0400_


Maybe you should check CPU cooler, I had the same one, with an i3 4330T HPTC build, but for Gaming and OC I think is not good enought.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf2010*
> 
> Yeah, it was disappointing. Before I moved the Noctua outside the case I have tried to help "direct" the air flow to the case by wrapping the heatsink and the fan with cardboard, recreating a tunnel of sorts. Similar to this
> But it did not improve anything. Until I get back home in 2 weeks this setup will do the trick.


You may want to try reversing the fan attached on the NT06-PRO to blow out (or toward the heatsink fins) instead of in. It may also worth a try to use the included NT06-PRO fan as well to see if that helps.


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alder*
> 
> Hey guys I need your help!
> I am stuck with my ML07 build now and I don't know what I can do.
> 
> I am doing the full custom loop, which is also my first custom loop at all.
> Finally I have all the needed parts and actually I have managed to build the whole thing, except the tubing. The initial one recommended by Silverstone is very thick its an 3/8 / 5/8 inch tube which is very stable and can be bent nicely but I have a hard time closing the case.
> 
> Than I bought a 3/8 / 1/2 inch tubing in the hope this would solve the problem but now the tubeing is bending way too much and I still have a hard time closing the case.
> What tubeing can you recommend and what should I do to be able to close the case and be able to reopen it again while the loop is filled?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance and looking forward for your inputs.
> 
> Btw if someone of you guys is located in Switzerland let me know.


You might want to ask over on the watercooling thread for suggestions on tubes, most people use air cooling in these cases and might not be knowledgeable enough to help (talking about myself







)

It just so happens I am in Basel today! But I will be leaving for Zurich tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> I was just reading this anandtech article on skylake and came across this portion under the Chipset Power section:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We are also informed that PCIe flex cable/daughter card arrangements are limited to PCIe 2.0 mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like no PCIe 3.0 for all vertically mounted gfx type cases like the rvz series?
Click to expand...

Is the article talking about m.2 ssds here? Too much technical stuff I couldn't understand. But I think that pcie flex cable/daughter cards are merely the medium through which the signal travels, so if your motherboard pcie slot is 3.0, your extension will transmit at 3.0 speed anyway. I wonder if the RVZ01 graphics extension really does hinder the performance of say a 980ti.


----------



## Alder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> You might want to ask over on the watercooling thread for suggestions on tubes, most people use air cooling in these cases and might not be knowledgeable enough to help (talking about myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> It just so happens I am in Basel today! But I will be leaving for Zurich tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks I thought the same! Will post it there too.
> Are you there for vacation?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> You may want to try reversing the fan attached on the NT06-PRO to blow out (or toward the heatsink fins) instead of in. It may also worth a try to use the included NT06-PRO fan as well to see if that helps.


how about placing the Noctua or even the Stock fan in the CPU vent (outside) to blow out the heat? I mean the heatsink is pretty tall, so there will be no huge gap between the fins and the fan.?

I now is probably the ugliest config, but it worth a try
Because of the disalignment of NT06-PRO heatsink with case vent, I am not really convinced of how your suggestion will work.


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> You might want to ask over on the watercooling thread for suggestions on tubes, most people use air cooling in these cases and might not be knowledgeable enough to help (talking about myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> It just so happens I am in Basel today! But I will be leaving for Zurich tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I thought the same! Will post it there too.
> Are you there for vacation?
Click to expand...

Yes I am, but only for a day. Was studying in Germany before that. I managed to buy quite a lot of parts while I was in Germany for this RVZ01 or FTZ01 build. Still waiting for the Skylake ITX motherboards to be released though, meanwhile I'm highly tempted to just go for a Z97 + i7 4790k build.


----------



## SrMapache

I was wondering if a 3.5 HDD would fit under psu cables. Maybe I'll have to remove the third 2.5/ssd support that i guess the raven rvz02 has, in the same place as the rvz01.

What you think?


----------



## whitewolf2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> how about placing the Noctua or even the Stock fan in the CPU vent (outside) to blow out the heat? I mean the heatsink is pretty tall, so there will be no huge gap between the fins and the fan.?
> 
> I now is probably the ugliest config, but it worth a try
> Because of the disalignment of NT06-PRO heatsink with case vent, I am not really convinced of how your suggestion will work.


I find the Silverstone fan that comes with the NT06-Pro loud comparing to the Noctua. I have tried reversing the Noctua in the case so it would blow the air out, but with no visible effect on the CPU temps. Since I put Noctua outside the case, taking advantage of the positive pressure build, blowing the air inside the case. Looks ugly, does the trick however. Pictures in previous post.


----------



## sallekmo

By the way guys we all know now the rvz02 is coming sometime in september but guess what, the asus maximus impact viii is also coming out in september, but guess what else.... the amazing cryorig c1 cooler is also coming out in september!!!!yaya


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> By the way guys we all know now the rvz02 is coming sometime in september but guess what, the asus maximus impact viii is also coming out in september, but guess what else.... the amazing cryorig c1 cooler is also coming out in september!!!!yaya


Sorry but cryorig c1 is 74 mm tall, wont fit in rvz02


----------



## sallekmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Sorry but cryorig c1 is 74 mm tall, wont fit in rvz02


Lol sorry i meant the cryorig C7 is coming in september, lol you should know the c1 has been hour for over a year.


----------



## yashau

Motherboard (Z170N-WIFI) still isn't in stock







. The arrival date has been delayed for the 3rd consecutive time now and it's due for 17th now. I just hope it's the last delay.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> Lol sorry i meant the cryorig C7 is coming in september, lol you should know the c1 has been hour for over a year.


????
I think a design like rajintek pallas or big shuriken 2 will be more eficience than c7, we will see
Max cpu cooler specs for rvz02 says 58 mm

Rvz01 382mm (W) x 105mm (H) x 350mm (D), 14 L
Rvz02 380mm (W) x 87mm (H) x 370mm (D), 12 L

I thought rvz02 was thiner!!
I think i will keep my rvz01


----------



## JBGTH

Posted this on Tom's Hardware, but I didn't get any response. Maybe the community here will have some input.
Quote:


> I'm a first-time builder who wants to put together a SFF (small form factor) PC for HD editing and HD gaming (with maxed-out settings). I'd prefer what I buy to be as future-proof as possible, so 4K capability is a plus. I realize this build will be fairly expensive ($2,000). Money isn't too much of an issue; the real limiting factor is space, hence the tiny case. Some of what I'm listing was only recently released, or is set for release in the not-too-distant future, so there may not be data or experience to go on, but I'll take whatever helpful insight I can get. Again, this is my first time dipping my toes into the waters of PC building, so please be gentle if what I'm proposing sounds ridiculous. Here's the idea:
> 
> CPU: Intel i7-6700K 91W $350
> CPU Cooler: Noctua-NH L9i $43
> Motherboard: ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming $200ish? (Or a better Mini-ITX)
> Memory: Vengeance LPX 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 $334
> Storage: Still researching an SSD...
> Video Card: AMD Nano $450ish? (Or a better low-profile card)
> Case: Silverstone ML06-E $90 (Preferred) or Silverstone FTZ01 $130
> Power Supply: Silverstone SX600-G $130 or Corsair SF600 $130ish?
> Operating System: Windows 10 $119
> Optical Drive: Slim Blu-Ray: Panasonic $80 or Silverstone $130 (if necessary for case)
> 
> I did consider a Xeon instead of an i7 to benefit the editing side of my usage, but the small form factor seems to favor gaming over editing, so I picked a gaming motherboard to go with the i7.
> 
> Okay, so what can I do to fix/improve what I'm planning to build here?


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBGTH*
> 
> Posted this on Tom's Hardware, but I didn't get any response. Maybe the community here will have some input.


So the primary limitation of this internal layout is CPU cooling, so if money is no issue I'd advise you to invest in one of Intel's hexacore offerings that still utilize solder instead of thermal compound - this can easily make a 10 degree difference, it's a big deal.

CPU cooler: Raijintek Pallas or Cryorig C1 are the strongest performers, make sure you get a mobo compatible with them. The Noctua L9 is a weakling, not worth it.

SSD: Samsung 850 Pro is pretty much the bee's knees.

GPU: Whatever you like, you don't need a small videocard in this case. Although if you grab the Asus/Gigabyte 970 mini you'll get room for another HDD, which is pretty grand.

OS: Linux, dear god Linux. Windows 8.1 if you MUST be on Windows, but Windows 10 is spyware, pure and simple.

Once again, reiterating something I mentioned earlier: pick your mobo based on your CPU cooler, as they're all effectively the same performance wise.


----------



## JBGTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> CPU cooler: Raijintek Pallas or Cryorig C1 are the strongest performers, make sure you get a mobo compatible with them. The Noctua L9 is a weakling, not worth it.
> 
> SSD: Samsung 850 Pro is pretty much the bee's knees.
> 
> GPU: Whatever you like, you don't need a small videocard in this case. Although if you grab the Asus/Gigabyte 970 mini you'll get room for another HDD, which is pretty grand.
> 
> OS: Linux, dear god Linux.


Thanks for the input on the CPU cooler! I'll probably pick up one those two you mentioned instead of the Noctua NH-L9i. The GPU is smaller if I decide to use the ML06-E, otherwise I'll just use a full size card. And I'm sorry my friend, but I don't know of any professional editing software for Linux. Any recommendations?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBGTH*
> 
> Posted this on Tom's Hardware, but I didn't get any response. Maybe the community here will have some input.


As maeludir said CPU cooler + mobo is what you need to decide with those cases
Cryorig C1 will not fit in Asus mobo's in any of your cases
Big shuriken 2 is another good one that will fit in all configurations

Go for a Big GPU as msi GTX 970 / 980 ti gaming you still have space for a 3.5 HDD on top of PSU(FTZ01)

PSU :Silverstone SX600-G $130 or Corsair SF600 $130ish?
I prefer silverstone sx500 or sharkoon silent storm sfx 500 they are both 80 plus gold rated and have a 120mm silent fan. I have sharkoon and is really silent.
Or if you need more wattage you can wait for silverstone sx750 L
But even with your actual config and a gtx980ti 500wat is enought.


----------



## karmajack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBGTH*
> 
> Posted this on Tom's Hardware, but I didn't get any response. Maybe the community here will have some input.


For Optical Drive, the slim Silverstone is the same as the Panasonic UJ-265. Literally. It's simply rebranded and comes with useless outdated PowerDVD10 software and a slim adapter cable. Save the money and get the UJ-265 and a slim adapter. I have the SST-SOBO2 and shows as the UJ-265 on my E: Drive properties. Avoid the mistake I made.


----------



## JBGTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> As maeludir said CPU cooler + mobo is what you need to decide with those cases
> Cryorig C1 will not fit in Asus mobo's in any of your cases
> Big shuriken 2 is another good one that will fit in all configurations
> 
> Go for a Big GPU as msi GTX 970 / 980 ti gaming you still have space for a 3.5 HDD on top of PSU(FTZ01)
> 
> PSU :Silverstone SX600-G $130 or Corsair SF600 $130ish?
> I prefer silverstone sx500 or sharkoon silent storm sfx 500 they are both 80 plus gold rated and have a 120mm silent fan. I have sharkoon and is really silent.
> Or if you need more wattage you can wait for silverstone sx750 L
> But even with your actual config and a gtx980ti 500wat is enought.


Somebody mentioned Cryorig C7 in this thread too. Any thoughts on that? I'm going to look into the Sharkoon now. I hadn't heard of it before. And a big thanks to karmajack for the heads up on the optical drive!


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karmajack*
> 
> For Optical Drive, the slim Silverstone is the same as the Panasonic UJ-265. Literally. It's simply rebranded and comes with useless outdated PowerDVD10 software and a slim adapter cable. Save the money and get the UJ-265 and a slim adapter. I have the SST-SOBO2 and shows as the UJ-265 on my E: Drive properties. Avoid the mistake I made.


Our UJ-265 are brand new units and we provide a 1 year warranty (or 2 years if you are in Europe). Some of the UJ-265 you may find that are selling for cheap may be refurbished or system pulls so make sure you read their fine prints too!


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBGTH*
> 
> Somebody mentioned Cryorig C7 in this thread too. Any thoughts on that? I'm going to look into the Sharkoon now. I hadn't heard of it before. And a big thanks to karmajack for the heads up on the optical drive!


Depends on the case but as a rule of thumb, get the bigest heatsink you can fit in
C7 is an option for ml06 or rvz02
What case are you finally getting?


----------



## maeludir

Well I'm officially calling it quits.

I decided to remount my heatsink with some new thermal paste, see if that would get me anywhere. While I had the heatsink off, I gave the Pallas another shot... and succeeded at mounting it - after a fashion.

Firstly, my current idle temperatures with the Pallas are exactly the same as the Big Shuriken - perhaps my thermal compound has a burn in time, I don't know, but still I'm massively disappointed. My load temperatures seem a few degrees cooler, but that's all for now. With this in mind, and assuming I haven't massively ****ed up the application of thermal compound (which I'd imagine would be demonstrated by uneven core temps, which I'm not seeing), I wouldn't recommend going through the nightmare of installing the Pallas on the Asus Z97i in this case.

But if you really must, here's how I did it:

First, the only orientation that will work is with the Pallas pointing down towards the PCIe slot - in actual fact, extending OVER the PCIe slot. Hence you'll need a PCIe riser cable, good job I already have one - specifically the sintech one discussed earlier.

BEFORE you mount the heatsink, connect the CPU fan to the mobo - as you won't be able to reach afterwards.

DO NOT ATTACH THE FAN AT THIS POINT.

Once the heatsink is mounted, install mobo in the case.

With mobo installed, connect the wifi antennae from the IO shield to the wifi card - this is going to be tricky as hell as it's all underneath the heat sink, but it's doable with patience.

Next connect the PCIe riser cable to the mobo (if you did this before, you'd obscure the wifi card entirely). Now go about connecting all your other cables as usual.

Installing the GPU bracket: I'd like to take this opportunity to remind you once again what a bad idea this whole pursuit is, especially considering the apparently lackluster results... I mention this now, because getting the PCIe riser plugged into the GPU and the bracket installed is the trickiest, tightest fit imaginable and I'm not actually sure I'll ever be able to uninstall my GPU again - it's probably a miracle I didn't break anything.

Still here? Don't say I didn't warn you!

First you need to uninstall the plate that held the Silverstone PCIe riser card, as the screw mounts on that won't fit with the heatsink.

After you need to insert the GPU at a 90 angle to the motherboard in order to connect the PCIe riser cable, and only after that is connected do you gently rotate it into position with the case. Make doubly sure the power cables are out of the way of the case and GPU fans.

Now we come to the problems attaching the fan to the heatsink: namely, a decent 25mm fan won't fit with the clips provided so you have to find some other way to attach it. I ended up bending the Big Shuriken's clips to breaking point in order to get mine attached. Also, you'll need to attach the fan at a small offset because the PCIe connector to the GPU will be in the way - this is why you're waiting til now to install the fan.

Oh, and even when the fan is installed you'll find it's at a significant (roughly an inch) offset to the intake vent. Which you can do nothing about unless you're willing to drill some new holes in your case.

Now you probably think you're done, except you'll soon realize that the heatsink fan blocks the SSD mounts on the GPU bracket completely so you'll need to relocate your SSD(s). I ended up putting mine on the bottom of the case by the motherboard, and it's actually a superior place - fits comfortably and much cooler than when it was against the GPU.

Make sure your case is positioned either horizontally or with the GPU above the motherboard, or else the heatpipes on the Pallas won't work properly and you'll end up with a massive temperature increase.

I started this whole adventure at 3pm, I finished at 8:30pm - this is as someone now intimately familiar with building in the RVZ01 with these components.

Good news is that I haven't broken anything, and my CPU temperatures haven't increased - my PC is still perfectly functional, hoorah. Bad news is that all my tinkering seems to have been for nothing and I am now thoroughly and completely fed up. I guess I at least have the consolation of a world first - certainly no one else would have persisted through so many obstructions to install this heatsink on this mobo in this case.

What have I learned? The RVZ01's layout philosophy is genius, and I'm using it as the base for my own case design. Silverstone's implementation though, really quite lacking:

1.) All of the sides should be easily removable, I should be able to build the whole system onto the backplate.

2..) The orientation of the case should be like the FT02, with the 'rear' IO being on top and acting as the SOLE IO, this would provide a massive increase in internal space: the front IO wiring etc takes up a solid inch of space, if not a bit more. The PSU power cable routing once again takes up a good inch of space all around the perimeter. Not only that, but the vertical GPU orientation would be so much easier to install and place absolutely no strain on the GPU PCIe connection.

But, aside from that, I've learned that I really really don't understand how heatsinks work or how airflow contributes to cooling. I can think of no reason to explain why the Pallas isn't giving me markedly lower temperatures than the Shuriken did.


----------



## DdTt

Does anyone have any suggestions for quiet/silent 15mm thick fans?

Ideally I'd prefer a 140mm (with 120mm mounting holes) for use as the exhaust fan, on the removable side of the case - the fan that sits straight above the heatsink in my FTZ01... but I can't find anything suitable. The only model I can see which might fit my criteria is the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex... but it doesn't seem like I can't get that in Australia :/

failing that, anyone who has a suggestion for a quiet slim 120mm fan, that would be welcomed too.


----------



## DdTt

So, it seems there's a Cryorig fan that I can get: The XT140

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29598&cPath=598

just gotta wait for stock.......


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for quiet/silent 15mm thick fans?
> 
> Ideally I'd prefer a 140mm (with 120mm mounting holes) for use as the exhaust fan, on the removable side of the case - the fan that sits straight above the heatsink in my FTZ01... but I can't find anything suitable. The only model I can see which might fit my criteria is the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex... but it doesn't seem like I can't get that in Australia :/
> 
> failing that, anyone who has a suggestion for a quiet slim 120mm fan, that would be welcomed too.


Uh, exhaust? This is a positive pressure case - every fan is supposed to be intake.


----------



## Steve-S

It's almost here...
In our in house testing it beats the stock i7 4770k cooler by 20+ C.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for quiet/silent 15mm thick fans?
> 
> Ideally I'd prefer a 140mm (with 120mm mounting holes) for use as the exhaust fan, on the removable side of the case - the fan that sits straight above the heatsink in my FTZ01... but I can't find anything suitable. The only model I can see which might fit my criteria is the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex... but it doesn't seem like I can't get that in Australia :/
> 
> failing that, anyone who has a suggestion for a quiet slim 120mm fan, that would be welcomed too.


Prolimatech 14 ultra sleek ok eBay
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221504827817&globalID=EBAY-ES

I have bought mine from this guy on eBay and i took less than a week to arrive, I live in Spain

Better not to use it as exhaust


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve-S*
> 
> It's almost here...
> In our in house testing it beats the stock i7 4770k cooler by 20+ C.


Would you mind to explain better how you test it? Enviroment / HW
Thanks in advance


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> PCIe riser cable, good job I already have one - specifically the sintech one discussed earlier.


I am still waiting mine, do you have some pics?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> What have I learned? The RVZ01's layout philosophy is genius, and I'm using it as the base for my own case design. Silverstone's implementation though, really quite lacking:
> 
> 1.) All of the sides should be easily removable, I should be able to build the whole system onto the backplate.
> 
> 2..) The orientation of the case should be like the FT02, with the 'rear' IO being on top and acting as the SOLE IO, this would provide a massive increase in internal space: the front IO wiring etc takes up a solid inch of space, if not a bit more. The PSU power cable routing once again takes up a good inch of space all around the perimeter. Not only that, but the vertical GPU orientation would be so much easier to install and place absolutely no strain on the GPU PCIe connection.
> 
> But, aside from that, I've learned that I really really don't understand how heatsinks work or how airflow contributes to cooling. I can think of no reason to explain why the Pallas isn't giving me markedly lower temperatures than the Shuriken did.


First of all... Great Job!!!
Then , If you are really in the mood of building your own case, I will love to contribute(in case you need help/share ideas)
Regarding rajintek pallas I think the main problem is that there is litteraly no space for air flow , thats why Big shuriken does a better/equal job
I think also yo have to take care of all cable management, and dont cover rear and bottom case holes with psu cables or usb 3.0 ones.
A good mod will be to place a 92 mm silent fan in the front as air intake. But you will have to drill some holes on plástic cover, a desing pattern similar to the original case vents will créate a nice airflow (horizontal rvz01 placement)
Also one of the main issues with actual desing is that cpu vent doesnt really aling properly with cpu heatshink, only in a few models(Asus h87i plus) alignment is almost perfect.
One of my first mods, not in this case, was placing a fan just behind the cpu socket(rear motherboard side), you are probably not going to see this on any mod, but that really works, around 5 degrees.


----------



## Pendra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> Uh, exhaust? This is a positive pressure case - every fan is supposed to be intake.


How can you set up positive pressure if the case is Swiss cheese like the RVZ01? I think the RVZ01 is configured with airflow in mind.
My setup was tower with the Mobo on bottom and GPU on top. I installed one factory 12cm fan over the Mobo as an intake. The air hit the board and started to move around. Then I installed the other 12cm fan as an exhaust over the top front opening. So the air was flowing from the bottom back to the top front. Cooling the CPU, the memory, the PSU and the front side of the GPU in the process and blowing off the heat as much as possible. I tested with or without this setup.

Without airflow, the heat concentrated at certain spots. You could feel it with your hand where the PSU or the GPU was. The temperature was about 5C higher at 100% utilization on average.

With airflow, the case was ambient cool all the time. If you put your hand next to the exhaust, you could feel the hot air leaving the case. Some spots got a little warmer after prolonged full utilization but not hot as without the airflow.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendra*
> 
> My setup was tower with the Mobo on bottom and GPU on top. I installed one factory 12cm fan over the Mobo as an intake...


Would you mind to show some pictures? I dont really understand where you place the first intake fan


----------



## Pendra

I'm far away from home, so no pic







. I try to clarify.
On this pic,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/lightbox/post/24186135/id/2523956
there are three openings on the side:
Bottom forward for the PSU, top forward for the GPU and top back for the GPU again. I put the factory 12cm fan behind the top forward opening as an exhaust.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendra*
> 
> I'm far away from home, so no pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I try to clarify.
> On this pic,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/lightbox/post/24186135/id/2523956
> there are three openings on the side:
> Bottom forward for the PSU, top forward for the GPU and top back for the GPU again. I put the factory 12cm fan behind the top forward opening as an exhaust.


But that exhaust will "only" afect air in the GPU side
What about CPU, you have a 120mm as intake? What cpu cooler you have? And what GPU? Because in case is full lenght it doesnt really make sense to have one GPU vent as intake and the other one as exhaust. GPU card fans are trying to put fresh air from outside but you have one GPU vent as exhaust . See what i mean?


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeludir*
> 
> Uh, exhaust? This is a positive pressure case - every fan is supposed to be intake.


Thanks Maeludir. I've read some of your other posts in this topic and realised I've been going about this the wrong way. You're right of course, I should be using that slot as an intake. I had been thinking this fan would exhaust the hot air off the CPU, but I hadn't thought about where the air cooling the CPU would be coming from.
I'm now thinking (having read your other posts) that I need to put my NH-L12 back into its box and replace it...

But regardless of whether or not I do that... any fan recommendations?


----------



## maeludir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> Thanks Maeludir. I've read some of your other posts in this topic and realised I've been going about this the wrong way. You're right of course, I should be using that slot as an intake. I had been thinking this fan would exhaust the hot air off the CPU, but I hadn't thought about where the air cooling the CPU would be coming from.
> I'm now thinking (having read your other posts) that I need to put my NH-L12 back into its box and replace it...
> 
> But regardless of whether or not I do that... any fan recommendations?


Noctua for 25mm thick fans, Prolimatech for slim fans. The bigger the fan radius (150mm vs 120mm vs 92mm etc etc) the more airflow you get at lower RPMs, and thus lower noise.

My personal preference based on ignoring price completely and preferring silent operation to maximum airflow. Fan benchmarks are pretty reliable though - hard to mess up, really - so definitely do a bit of googling for reviews of any products you're interested in.


----------



## mong00se

Hey everyone, I ordered the ftz01, and am looking forward to this htpc build. I've done a few builds already but nothing this compact.

Does everything look ok with the components I have listed below?

Mobo: MSI H81I LGA 1150 Intel Mini ITX Motherboard
CPU: Intel I7 4790k
Ram: 16gb trident x ddr3 2400mhz
PSU: Silverstone Sfx 600w
GPU: EVGA gtx 980 sc
SSD/HDD: Samsung 850 ssd 256gb and WD 3tb hdd
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-L12

I'm certain I'll have to take the heat sinks off the trident x ram. I won't be overclocking the cpu, will that noctua do the job? I have it from another build and I'd prefer not to buy a different one unless I have to.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Hey everyone, I ordered the ftz01, and am looking forward to this htpc build. I've done a few builds already but nothing this compact.
> 
> Does everything look ok with the components I have listed below?
> 
> Mobo: MSI H81I LGA 1150 Intel Mini ITX Motherboard
> CPU: Intel I7 4790k
> Ram: 16gb trident x ddr3 2400mhz
> PSU: Silverstone Sfx 600w
> GPU: EVGA gtx 980 sc
> SSD/HDD: Samsung 850 ssd 256gb and WD 3tb hdd
> CPU cooler: Noctua NH-L12
> 
> I'm certain I'll have to take the heat sinks off the trident x ram. I won't be overclocking the cpu, will that noctua do the job? I have it from another build and I'd prefer not to buy a different one unless I have to.


Hey Mong00se...

just from my own very recent experience building in the FTZ01 with lots of the same parts you have:

Yes, you will have to take the heatsinks off the Trident X ram to fit it in under the NH-L12. There's a philiips screw at either end of the RAM. Just loosen it and the heat spreader will slide right off.

I don't know exactly where the CPU socket is on the MSI motherboard you've chosen, but on the ASUS Z97I Plus which I have, it doesn't line up under the intake hole in the 'lid' of the case. So I faced a difficult decision - having a fan in that slot (which is my strong preference) vs having the 120mm fan on the top of the NH-L12. There isn't enough clearance for both the noctua fan and a fan; there's barely enough clearance for the Noctua fan on top of the heatsink at all, which then presents a problem with the fan set up to blow air down towards the motherboard and it being up against a solid steel surface behind it... TLDR is that despite the NH-L12 being listed in the OP of this thread as a 'recommended part', I have to disagree slightly and say that it really depends on the placement of your CPU socket. I am currently considering my options. If I could find one I would switch to a scythe big shuriken, but I can't, so I'm considering either the NH-L9i; the Phanteks TC12LS, or maybe something else... I'd go with the Phanteks straight off except I think the 25mm fan makes it slightly too tall (74mm altogether)

You will want/need to remove everything from the case before installing the Motherboard (which should be what you do first, after putting the heatsink mounting kit on it). Then I would install the PSU (with your 3.5" on top of the enclosure), route the PCIe cable for the GPU behind the centre bracket along the front of the case, reinstall the centre bracket, then install your GPU in the PCIe riser etc. If you intend on having a SSD installed on this centre bracket, you will need to connect the power and SATA cables to it before you put the GPU in, since it will be nigh on impossible to get in there once more parts are connected. If you are running without an optical drive, then you might be able to install a SSD drive in that spot, I'm not sure. I installed the heatsink last of all (actually, I uninstalled it then reinstalled it, but anyway...), since it is big enough that it really gets in the way once installed.

Another thing which I noticed which is slightly annoying about the SX-600G PSU is: The SATA daisy chain they give you has 4 plugs but is not long enough/the spacing is not right if you are trying to power a 4 drives (one on the centre bracket, one HDD on top of the PSU enclosure; two on top of the GPU bracket. I ended up not installing a SSD on the centre bracket and having two on top of the PSU enclosure. Might not be an issue for you since you only have one SSD anyway, but I do have three and ended up leaving one out.

hope that helps


----------



## Pendra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> But that exhaust will "only" afect air in the GPU side
> What about CPU, you have a 120mm as intake? What cpu cooler you have? And what GPU? Because in case is full lenght it doesnt really make sense to have one GPU vent as intake and the other one as exhaust. GPU card fans are trying to put fresh air from outside but you have one GPU vent as exhaust . See what i mean?


Yeah, I see what you mean.
I use a COOLER MASTER XDREAM I117. It is very slim, very quiet and works well from my CPU (i5-4570S). The temp maxes at 49C. Little better than average.
The GPU is a MSI GTX 960 GAMING. The GPU temp peaks at 67C which is average for this card. I don't see that this exhaust setup had any adverse effect and I can feel from the touch of the case (no thermal cam) that the heat dissipates better.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> But regardless of whether or not I do that... any fan recommendations?


I have prolimatech vortex 14 as cpu cooler fan + Big shuriken 2 heatshink , temps are pretty good around 37 idle(9-10 above ambient) and while gaming farcry 4 around 55C

I want to try this noctua, NF P14 flex
http://www.amazon.es/gp/aw/d/B002W7T59Q/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A30IE0XRUG4KOB
But honestly, just for fun and design, I am not really convences that it will make any difference with my cooler. Any one has try it?

Maeludir why did you chose NF A15 pwm?


----------



## mong00se

Hey DdTt, thank you for the reply that is indeed very helpful! I haven't received the case yet (should be getting here tomorrow) so it will be interesting to see how the socket lines up with the vent. I'm hoping it's a good fit, but going through the pages of text in this thread it seems like a big portion of mobo sockets just don't line up well. I guess worst case I'll be picking up the big shuriken or something similar.

Thanks also for the advice on 'order of operations' and cable management, I'm sure that will save me a lot of time and pain as I get started


----------



## enningo

I'm planning a build and are looking for advice on some appropriate setups, here is what I was thinking:

Case: RVZ01
CPU: i5-4690k that I was hoping to do a mild OC on
MOBO: Z97 mobo

CPU cooler - Option 1: NH-L12 with the top fan removed and replaced by a slim case mounted fan on top of it
CPU cooler - Option 1: NT06-Pro with cooler fan mounted under the fins and a slim case mounted fan on top of it

Any recommendations on good combinations of mobo/cooler/case fans that should work for this?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enningo*
> 
> I'm planning a build and are looking for advice on some appropriate setups, here is what I was thinking:
> 
> Case: RVZ01
> CPU: i5-4690k that I was hoping to do a mild OC on
> MOBO: Z97 mobo
> 
> CPU cooler - Option 1: NH-L12 with the top fan removed and replaced by a slim case mounted fan on top of it
> CPU cooler - Option 1: NT06-Pro with cooler fan mounted under the fins and a slim case mounted fan on top of it
> 
> Any recommendations on good combinations of mobo/cooler/case fans that should work for this?


As you can see from other post in this forum, NH L12 is a little bit easier to fit in this case.
You can use a prolimatech slim fan in cpu case vent


----------



## enningo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> As you can see from other post in this forum, NH L12 is a little bit easier to fit in this case.
> You can use a prolimatech slim fan in cpu case vent


Thanks, that's what I thought. Are there any mobos that have a more suitable layout to get it all to line up? I read that some people had to rotate the cooler to make it fit and then it wouldn't line up with the vent in the case?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enningo*
> 
> Thanks, that's what I thought. Are there any mobos that have a more suitable layout to get it all to line up? I read that some people had to rotate the cooler to make it fit and then it wouldn't line up with the vent in the case?


I have Asus h87i plus from a previous bild, and it aligns perfect, Asus z97 looks almost the same design as h87 but owners said that it doesnt aling with cpu case vent
I dont know how maximus impact align.


----------



## enningo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> I have Asus h87i plus from a previous bild, and it aligns perfect, Asus z97 looks almost the same design as h87 but owners said that it doesnt aling with cpu case vent
> I dont know how maximus impact align.


Ok, cheers. I did some more research and found this build: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/9MKZxr which is using a the Asus Maximus. From the photos there it seems like the NH-12L lines up nicely. But since I want to go with a cheaper mobo and after doing some research and overlaying photos of different mobos in Paint.NET I found that the CPU position on the Gigabyte Z97N was very similar to the Asus Maximus. The other cheap Z97 boards from Asrock and MSI appears to have their cpu positioned further towards the edge of the board, and may hence not line up.

I think my final spec will be this:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: NH-12L
Case Fan: Prolimatech PRO-USV14 140mm
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($129.95 @ Amazon)
Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($77.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($89.99 @ Amazon)
Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 2GB Video Card ($189.99 @ Amazon)
Case: Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($69.00 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($96.99 @ Amazon)

I decide to go with the 500W SFX-L as it is like 5 bucks more than the 450 SFX, but it comes with the flat cables. I'm hoping to get lucky to have the PSU vent be of the later revision (ie. aligns with 120 mm PSU fan of the 500 W SFX-L.

Anything I haven't thought of in that list?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enningo*
> 
> Anything I haven't thought of in that list?


Well you have an extra 120 mm fan from the noctua cooler, you can buy another one and have both as GPU vent fans. Those noctua are almost silent below 900 rpm


----------



## enningo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Well you have an extra 120 mm fan from the noctua cooler, you can buy another one and have both as GPU vent fans. Those noctua are almost silent below 900 rpm


Yeah, that makes sense. I figured I'd start with one of the stock ones, or maybe just the one off the cooler for the GPU vents. Running the GTX 960, things should't get too hot I'm guessing?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enningo*
> 
> Yeah, that makes sense. I figured I'd start with one of the stock ones, or maybe just the one off the cooler for the GPU vents. Running the GTX 960, things should't get too hot I'm guessing?


Mi first rvz01 config was with one NB eloop PS as GPU intake fan, just one, grafic card was MSi GTX 970 gaming, GPU temps where almost the same as second config , I added another NB eLoop in the other GPU intake fan
So it doesn really make any difference. At least with gtx970 that has low/moderate power consumption.
Idle temps with stock profile where 41-43C. Gaming 67-69C

Third config is with a MSi GTX 980 gaming and this one on idle is around 48 degrees. So I created a custom fan profile in MSI afterburner. Now at 36 degrees fans start at 20%, less than 65% is inaudible in this GPU card
Idle temps are now around 39-40 I still have to test it while gaming , with stock profile where 65-67 playing farcry4. I will post results when I return back from holidays


----------



## discordant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enningo*
> 
> Ok, cheers. I did some more research and found this build: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/9MKZxr which is using a the Asus Maximus. From the photos there it seems like the NH-12L lines up nicely. But since I want to go with a cheaper mobo and after doing some research and overlaying photos of different mobos in Paint.NET I found that the CPU position on the Gigabyte Z97N was very similar to the Asus Maximus. The other cheap Z97 boards from Asrock and MSI appears to have their cpu positioned further towards the edge of the board, and may hence not line up.
> 
> I think my final spec will be this:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: NH-12L
> Case Fan: Prolimatech PRO-USV14 140mm
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($129.95 @ Amazon)
> Memory: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($77.99 @ Amazon)
> Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($89.99 @ Amazon)
> Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 2GB Video Card ($189.99 @ Amazon)
> Case: Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($69.00 @ Amazon)
> Power Supply: Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($96.99 @ Amazon)
> 
> I decide to go with the 500W SFX-L as it is like 5 bucks more than the 450 SFX, but it comes with the flat cables. I'm hoping to get lucky to have the PSU vent be of the later revision (ie. aligns with 120 mm PSU fan of the 500 W SFX-L.
> 
> Anything I haven't thought of in that list?


I have a similar build: https://au.pcpartpicker.com/b/4tFdnQ
If the GA-Z97N-WIFI has a similar layout to the GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 then you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enningo*
> 
> after doing some research and overlaying photos of different mobos in Paint.NET I found that the CPU position on the Gigabyte Z97N was very similar to the Asus Maximus.


I wanted the GA-Z97N Wifi, the store was out of stock and so I picked the ASUS Z97I-Plus instead. Turns out the CPU socket doesn't quite line up as well as I'd hoped. It's not too bad, but I found the top of my NH-L12 offset by a couple of centimetres closer to the PSU than perfectly centred under the vent. This seems to be causing me other problems... read on...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enningo*
> 
> I think my final spec will be this:
> 
> CPU Cooler: NH-12L
> Case Fan: Prolimatech PRO-USV14 140mm
> Video Card: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 2GB Video Card ($189.99 @ Amazon)
> Anything I haven't thought of in that list?


I built in the FTZ01 not the RVZ01, but my understanding is that they are functionally identical and only differ in aesthetics and material of construction... so...
On the Noctua NH-L12, I have found that I haven't been satisfied with its performance when only running with the smaller bottom fan. My temps are in the high 70s at load, which I'm not entirely happy about, so I'm going to be replacing my NH-L12 with a Scythe big shuriken and using the same Prolimatech fan you have listed as the intake on that side.

It's up to you whether you still want to get the Noctua but my default position would be to recommend a different cooler for this case. Because there's so little space, I think you actually do want to try and keep some clearance inside the case if you can - even if it's only 5mm - to allow air to move more freely.
As I said, I'm replacing my NH-L12 with a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B, which is only 58mm. but other suggestions which I've had that I think should work ok are the new Thermalright AXP100 and the Thermolab LP53, which are both 58mm tall in total as well; I can't comment on their cooling performance though.

I also like the look of the Phanteks TC12LS but you'll need to replace the stock fan on the Phanteks with a slim fan; with a 15mm fan the Phanteks is 64mm tall, leaving you 20mm in which to install an the Prolimatech intake fan (I think you can use a Cryorig XT140 as the cooler fan on the phanteks; the XT140 will be a better fan than the Prolimatech USV as a cooler fan since it's got much higher static pressure).

But for a case fan, the Prolimatech seems to be king. Note that you can't use the USV14 as an intake fan on the GPU side of the case, unless you only plan on having one.

Also, I'm not sure which Gigabyte card you've selected, but be aware that their G.1 series cards are 13" long and don't fit without modification. I would suggest getting an eVGA card which fits perfectly.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> the XT140 will be a better fan than the Prolimatech USV as a cooler fan since it's got much higher static presure


It has some more static presure at high rpm, 0.9 vs 1.49. But its much noisier , so at the end you probably set rpm around 700-800. You can also use static booster on prolimatech and just use one fan if the heatshink aligns ok with cpu vent


----------



## whitewolf2010

Friend looks at a build in RVZ01. Which mobo + CPU cooler fit best with that case exhaust from your past experience guys? I myself have the Asus Z97I plus with the NT06-PRO, and it is not the best fit, looking for an alternative...


----------



## hobx

Hi all, I've lost one of the rubber feet you can attach for the horizontal orientation. Anyone know of the part number and a supplier in the UK?

Edit: To Clarify, these are the round black ones you stick on, not the rubber ones that attach to the trim in vertical position.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf2010*
> 
> Friend looks at a build in RVZ01. Which mobo + CPU cooler fit best with that case exhaust from your past experience guys? I myself have the Asus Z97I plus with the NT06-PRO, and it is not the best fit, looking for an alternative...


Rajintek pallas is a good option but with that mobo it will be hard to fit, check Maeludir post a few Pages back, he explain the best way to fit rajintek in an Asus z97

I will go for Big shuriken , much easier to fit. If you want perfect alignement with cpu intake maybe z97 is not the best choice. Alternatives? Maybe Asus maximus impact . My h87 i from last year aligns perfect as you can see from my pics
But is not best choice for OC


----------



## Dom-inator

so anyone bought an rvz02 yet? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33061&zenid=a76bd6c92438c9bd40b23cbabc5bf830


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> so anyone bought an rvz02 yet? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33061&zenid=a76bd6c92438c9bd40b23cbabc5bf830


I am wondering if I can fit a 3.5 HDD , maybe under psu cables, near the ssd plate that i guess The rvz02 has in common with rvz01. Anyone can confirm?
From the pics I am not shure if a 3.5 HDD will fit

Besides of that max cpu cooler is 58 mm right? Big shuriken should be a good choice. Maybe changing stock fan with Cryorig xt140 wich has same hight as stock fan. That will fit in 58mm restriction


----------



## vicyo

What to do if you have a RVZ01 v1.0, a SFX-L PSU and also a urge to avoid hacking the side panel? Hack the bracket instead










What the eyes don't see, the heart can't feel


----------



## Pendra

The RVZ02 is about 20mm thinner than the 01. bad news for the cooler. To be honest, I never fully understood why people try to use those huge, bulky heatsinks in a small case like this.
I doubt a 3.5 would fit inside if you use a normal size GPU. 63mm (PSU) +25mm (HDD) = 88mm which is 1mm more than the box height. A thin, 19mm drive may be better thou.


----------



## Pendra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> What to do if you have a RVZ01 v1.0, a SFX-L PSU and also a urge to avoid hacking the side panel?


Dump the metal backet. Cable binders can do the trick.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendra*
> 
> The RVZ02 is about 20mm thinner than the 01. bad news for the cooler. To be honest, I never fully understood why people try to use those huge, bulky heatsinks in a small case like this.
> I doubt a 3.5 would fit inside if you use a normal size GPU. 63mm (PSU) +25mm (HDD) = 88mm which is 1mm more than the box height. A thin, 19mm drive may be better thou.


My idea is not to place the hdd in GPU área. I was talking about a custom mod, placing it under psu cables between psu and gpu riser card. Check this pick, I am talking about the place under those psu cables , i was wondering if is enough for a 3.5 HDD

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/lightbox/post/24297067/id/2551834


----------



## Pendra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> My idea is not to place the hdd in GPU área. I was talking about a custom mod, placing it under psu cables between psu and gpu riser card. Check this pick, I am talking about the place under those psu cables , i was wondering if is enough for a 3.5 HDD
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/lightbox/post/24297067/id/2551834


An SFX PSU is 100mm, A HDD is the same. The power cord may add 10mm. The Mobo comparment height is about 200mm I think the HDD will go inside the GPU compartment a little.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendra*
> 
> An SFX PSU is 100mm, A HDD is the same. The power cord may add 10mm. The Mobo comparment height is about 200mm I think the HDD will go inside the GPU compartment a little.


Yes, that little is what I have to find. I will wait till Amazon Spain have some.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf2010*
> 
> Friend looks at a build in RVZ01. Which mobo + CPU cooler fit best with that case exhaust from your past experience guys? I myself have the Asus Z97I plus with the NT06-PRO, and it is not the best fit, looking for an alternative...


I have the RVZ01 with ASUS 97I Plus. I used the NH-L12 cooler but would recommend against it for others considering this motherboard and case combo; it's simply too tall given that the ventilation hole did not line up perfectly with the top fan on the CPU cooler.

I've ordered a Scythe big Shuriken 2 Rev B to replace my NH-L12, as well as a Prolimatech USV 140mm fan to use as the intake fan on the CPU side.

There are other options than the Scythe if you can't get that specific cooler, but basically I would recommend keeping the total cooler height to 58mm or less, to allow you enough clearance to install a fan in the intake over the CPU side with room to spare.


----------



## SoCalMX70

Getting a kick out of these build threads today and I've done a couple compact builds myself this year. Here is my recently completed HTPC/Steambox build in a ML07B case:

*Motherboard:* Asus H97i-PLUS
*CPU:* i5-4570S
*GPU:* Sapphire R9-380 Compact
*RAM:* G.Skill Sniper Low Voltage (1.25v) 8gb DDR3 1600
*PSU:* Silverstone SX500-LG 500W
*Storage:* Samsung 850 Pro 128gb + WD Green 4tb

I probably put everything in this case twice lol... Definitely recommend taking a glance at the instructions and follow the order in which you install each component. Got it up and running 2 weeks ago and haven't shut it off since. Just sitting in a corner as an HTPC (running Plex) for now. Getting a new large screen TV for the living room soon and will likely get some Steam games + Xbox controllers going for kids/guests etc.


----------



## MelvinGimp

and? how does it work?
Does the PSU get enough air and how are the sound levels?

I am thinking about doing the same
I have the newest version of the case, but the 120mm fan of my PSU is noisy and the vents (of the case)
are to thin so the air makes a lot of noise tooo.


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> and? how does it work?
> Does the PSU get enough air and how are the sound levels?
> 
> I am thinking about doing the same
> I have the newest version of the case, but the 120mm fan of my PSU is noisy and the vents (of the case)
> are to thin so the air makes a lot of noise tooo.


]
Kind of lost here, but it was a question to me or someone else?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> ]
> Kind of lost here, but it was a question to me or someone else?


Me too, as far as I can see from the photos you didnt make any modifications to PSU, right?


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Me too, as far as I can see from the photos you didnt make any modifications to PSU, right?


Yeah, i modded only the psu bracket. The psu is one of the things I think trice before voiding the warranty


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> Yeah, i modded only the psu bracket. The psu is one of the things I think trice before voiding the warranty


But you have the old rvz01 model, right?


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> But you have the old rvz01 model, right?


Yes its the old revision, but i bought last week. There is no v1.3 for sale in South America yet


----------



## mong00se

Hi everyone, this weekend I built my new HTPC for my living room. I will primarily use this to play games on a 1080p 55 inch TV with an Xbox controller, as well as for movies/streaming. I'm thinking about upgrading to a 4k TV, if so I may upgrade to the 980ti as well... or I may just hold off and make the jump to 4k with Pascal. I'd posted a few pages back to get feedback and the only change I made was the motherboard.

MB: Asrock Z97E-ITX/ac
RAM: Trident X, 16Gb (2x8), 2400 MHz, CAS 10
CPU: i7-4790K
Case: Silverstone FTZ01
PSU: Silverstone SFX 600W gold
GPU: EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0
CPU cooler: Noctua NH-L12 - removed top fan but have a slim scythe slipstream as intake just above it.
HD: Samsung 850 evo SSD 256GB, Seagate 3TB HDD
External HD: 5TB seagate expansion - for movies/tv shows etc
OS: Windows 10 pro

I really like the case, it blends right into my entertainment center, and things seem to be staying cool though I need to do some more analysis to make sure.

From what I've tested so far performance seems very solid. GTA V and Batman Arkham Knight both ran consistently at 60 fps on highest settings at 1080p. Arkham Knight I obviously had to unlock the framerate.

Not sure how this ranks, but I also ran passmark, the score was 5,812
http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=46270015121

I'm going to try fire strike next.

Pictures below. The 970 is for my wife's computer.


----------



## d3vour3r

hey guys,

going to be building my main PC into a FTZ01. Already have my HTPC/steam machine built into a ML07. I was a bit upset that both fans didnt fit on the NH-L12 cooler. I put the 120 noctua fan as an intake for the GPU, and a Phobya G-Silent 12 120mm Slim Edition fan to mount to the vent above the CPU. Cooling in the HTPC is ok, the GPU at max load (witcher 3 at max settings and 1080p) is around 75deg, and CPU gets to 65-70deg as well. No overclocking on anything but it plays the game at 60fps so i'm pretty happy.

hoping i can squeeze in the h55 cooler in my main rig with a silverstone fw121 pwn slim fan, and be able to do a mild overclock. Ill put the 2 OEM silverstone slim fans as intakes for the gpu. i will be building my main rig this weekend. will post pics.

Below are the specs of both machines:

HTPC
GPU: ASUS GeForce GTX 970 DirectCU Mini 4GB Video Card
Case: Silverstone ML07 Mini-ITX HTPC Case
MOBO: ASUS Z97I-PLUS Intel LGA 1150 Mini-ITX Motherboard
CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K Quad Core LGA 1150 3.5GHz Unlocked CPU Processor
PSU: Silverstone SFX 600W 80+ Gold Modular Power Supply
SSD1: Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5" SATA III SSD
SSD2: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB 2.5" SATA III SSD
Cooler: Noctua NH-L12 Low Profile CPU Cooler
O/S: win 10

Main Rig:
CPU: i7 4790k
M/B: Asus maximus VII Impact
RAM: Kingston hyperX fury red 2x8gb 1866mhz
GPU: evga 980 ti SC+ ACX+
Cooling: Corsair h55
Case: Silverstone FTZ01
PSU: Silverstone 600W gold SFX
O/S: win 10 pro 64bit
SSD1: samsung 840 evo 250gb
SSD2: samsung 840 evo 500gb


----------



## rouxdeboy

Hi,

I have been scourging the forums for ages now and decided on the following build, any recommendations or advice would be helpful. It is a gaming rig that I hope will be good enough for the next 3-4 years.

CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 Memory
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card
Motherboard: EVGA Stinger Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Case: Silverstone FTZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case
Power Supply: Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
CPU Case Fan: be quiet! SilentWings 2 50.5 CFM 120mm Fan
GPU Case Fan: 2 x be quiet! SilentWings 2 50.5 CFM 120mm Fan

The combinations for CPU coolers is currently my only concern. Do I go for the NH-L12, remove the top fan and use the USV 12 as intake on the case? OR do I use the NH-L9x65 with a USV 12 as intake on the case? OR do I just keep the setup I currently have?

Thanks,


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rouxdeboy*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have been scourging the forums for ages now and decided on the following build, any recommendations or advice would be helpful. It is a gaming rig that I hope will be good enough for the next 3-4 years.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 Memory
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card
> Motherboard: EVGA Stinger Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
> Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Case: Silverstone FTZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case
> Power Supply: Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
> CPU Case Fan: be quiet! SilentWings 2 50.5 CFM 120mm Fan
> GPU Case Fan: 2 x be quiet! SilentWings 2 50.5 CFM 120mm Fan
> 
> The combinations for CPU coolers is currently my only concern. Do I go for the NH-L12, remove the top fan and use the USV 12 as intake on the case? OR do I use the NH-L9x65 with a USV 12 as intake on the case? OR do I just keep the setup I currently have?
> 
> Thanks,


Well I had NH L9i on my previous build, htpc. But for a gaming rig and thinking in OC is not a good cooler. You have enought room for a Big Shuriken 2, Rajintek Pallas, or check Cryorig C1, you can download a printable 3D pattern of the cooler to see how it fits with your motherboard in FTZ01 case

I prefer other Case Fans,NoiseBlocker M12, but is just my preferences. There are many people using Be Quiet Silent wings. i have tested both and prefer the sound of NoiseBlocker M12-2

There are no Big diferences between GTX970 and GTX980. I will either go for 980ti(current config) or 970
Check also Sharkoon silent storm 500 psu, modular + flat cables and an almost silence 120mm fan


----------



## rouxdeboy

Hey,

Thanks for the speedy reply! I have thought of all of the options and it just irks me that the Cryorig C1 has like 7-9mm left over from the case vent. I saw some people a few posts back putting on a "collar" of sorts to bridge the gap, but I travel a lot and need a solid solution. I will check out the Noiseblocker fans, just everywhere I read the bequiet! fans came out tops so was an obvious option, thanks for the information though!

I'll definitely give the PSU a look as well, if it's quiet I want it! In addition, I currently have the 980, so the upgrade to 980ti would be pointless at the moment.

Thanks man!


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rouxdeboy*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I saw some people a few posts back putting on a "collar" of sorts to bridge the gap, but I travel a lot and need a solid solution. I will check out the Noiseblocker fans, just everywhere I read the bequiet! fans came out tops so was an obvious option, thanks for the information though
> Thanks man!


This is the gasket i installed on top of my cpu cooler



It holds tight so travel wont be a problem

Check silentpc reviews 120mm fans. Be Quiet doesnt apear to be a good choice


----------



## ptrkhh

I'm sorry if this has been discussed before.

How much difference does the Silverstone fans make on the GPU?

The reason why I'm wondering about this is because the case fans are extremely close to the GPU fan itself, and as we know, stacking fans is not a good idea. The collar idea that I've seen here lately seems to strengthen that hypothesis as well. Please explain me why the fans make sense in this case.

I'm thinking to just take the fans out and let the GPU sucks the air by itself. As far as I know, most GPU sucks the air from the top and blow it to the side. By that logic, the GPU should feel like being in open air, since and we have vents opening right on the top and side of the GPU.

Another problem I have is that my mainboard only supports controlling the fan speed via PWM, while the Silverstone fans are 3-pin. Right now, I plugged the Silverstone fans to a molex 5V adapter, since its quite loud at full speed.

tldr; I can only have the Silverstone fans running at reduced speed (5V). Should I just take them out to give larger uninterrupted vent opening for the GPU fans? Or should I make a collar for the GPU like what some people are doing here for the CPU?


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been discussed before.
> 
> How much difference does the Silverstone fans make on the GPU?
> 
> The reason why I'm wondering about this is because the case fans are extremely close to the GPU fan itself, and as we know, stacking fans is not a good idea. The collar idea that I've seen here lately seems to strengthen that hypothesis as well. Please explain me why the fans make sense in this case.
> 
> I'm thinking to just take the fans out and let the GPU sucks the air by itself. As far as I know, most GPU sucks the air from the top and blow it to the side. By that logic, the GPU should feel like being in open air, since and we have vents opening right on the top and side of the GPU.
> 
> Another problem I have is that my mainboard only supports controlling the fan speed via PWM, while the Silverstone fans are 3-pin. Right now, I plugged the Silverstone fans to a molex 5V adapter, since its quite loud at full speed.
> 
> tldr; I can only have the Silverstone fans running at reduced speed (5V). Should I just take them out to give larger uninterrupted vent opening for the GPU fans? Or should I make a collar for the GPU like what some people are doing here for the CPU?


Those fans make a noticeable difference in making this case design currently one of the best performer among Mini-ITX cases. To lessen the negative effect of stacking fans, we purposely custom designed those included 15mm slim fans to reduce the distance to CPU and GPU as much as possible. Some have wondered why we didn't just include regular 25mm fan since this case fit them and this is one of reasons. If you remove the fans, the distance from GPU fan to case vents will be quite large and you may end up with lots of recycled exhaust air inside.

By the way, SPCR recently published their review of FTZ01 using their latest test setup, check it out if you guys haven't already.


----------



## Yzakz

Hello everyone, I just bought a RVZ01B case, I came from a NZXT H440 ATX setup with a plenty of space, but I decided that build was very big for my taste, that's why I went with Raven.

My previous build was this:

- Case: NZXT H440
- CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K
- CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
- MOBO: Asus Z97A USB3.1
- RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2x4GB)
- SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 120GB
- HDD: Seagate 1TB
- GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 280 OC
- PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 750w 80+ Bronze

I'm gonna keep the CPU, RAM, SSD, HDD and GPU, and now that I have the RVZ01, I'm stuck with some questions. 1) Which motherboard type do you recommend (considering I'm overclocking), Z87 or Z97? I read that the socket location of the Z97 is not aligned and might have issues with the CPU Cooler. 2) Which motherboad brand do you recommnend? Looks like every brand has their cons and pros, but I'm considering ASUS Maximus Impact, what do you think? 3) Considering (again) that I'm overcloking, which type of CPU Cooler would you recommend? Air or water? I have a air cooler on my overclocked i5, but the case is big enough and have 5 fans (counting the cooler), I don't know is the fact of this case being smaller affects the temps and would need water cooling. I couldn't read all the 400 pages of comments on this thread, but so far I read, looks like there is no clear answer about what water cooler is the best in this application.

I hope someone could help me with my questions. Greetings from Mexico!


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yzakz*
> 
> 1) Which motherboard type do you recommend (considering I'm overclocking), Z87 or Z97? I read that the socket location of the Z97 is not aligned and might have issues with the CPU Cooler.
> 2) Which motherboad brand do you recommnend? Looks like every brand has their cons and pros, but I'm considering ASUS Maximus Impact, what do you think?
> 3) Considering (again) that I'm overcloking, which type of CPU Cooler would you recommend? Air or water? I have a air cooler on my overclocked i5, but the case is big enough and have 5 fans (counting the cooler), I don't know is the fact of this case being smaller affects the temps and would need water cooling. I couldn't read all the 400 pages of comments on this thread, but so far I read, looks like there is no clear answer about what water cooler is the best in this application


1) I am not pretty shure about maximus impact but as you can see in previous pages only Asus that I know that aligns perfect is H87i plus, which is not for OC.

2) I like Asus, but only tried gigabyte. Still want to try MSI and EVGA. If you have the chance to change the mobo once buyed with no costs, Amazon. I will definitelly try Maximus Inpact

3) I prefer fan, because of water pump noises in this small case. I have Big Shuriken 2 + prolimatech vortex 14 as cpu cooler fan. i7 4970k idle 37( 8-9 above ambient) 55 while gaming farcry 4 for an hour.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Those fans make a noticeable difference in making this case design currently one of the best performer among Mini-ITX cases. To lessen the negative effect of stacking fans, we purposely custom designed those included 15mm slim fans to reduce the distance to CPU and GPU as much as possible. Some have wondered why we didn't just include regular 25mm fan since this case fit them and this is one of reasons. If you remove the fans, the distance from GPU fan to case vents will be quite large and you may end up with lots of recycled exhaust air inside.
> 
> By the way, SPCR recently published their review of FTZ01 using their latest test setup, check it out if you guys haven't already.


So regarding FTZ01 review, Did you change the case fans from the RVZ01 model?

About GPU case fans, I still have to do some test with GTX980 ti, with case fans and without case fans. I have found good GPU temps with a custom fan profile in afterburner and with no case fans


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Those fans make a noticeable difference in making this case design currently one of the best performer among Mini-ITX cases. To lessen the negative effect of stacking fans, we purposely custom designed those included 15mm slim fans to reduce the distance to CPU and GPU as much as possible. Some have wondered why we didn't just include regular 25mm fan since this case fit them and this is one of reasons. If you remove the fans, the distance from GPU fan to case vents will be quite large and you may end up with lots of recycled exhaust air inside.


Thank you for your explanation, its super helpful. In that case, I think I need a slim 15mm fan with PWM control. What do I need to look for? Should I get a high airflow or static-pressure fan? Is there any other special requirement for this case?

And where should I put it? I am going to move one of the original fans to the CPU compartment. Where should the new PWM fan be installed? In front (next to the PSU) or in the back (next to the mainboard)?

I also have a bunch of 60mm fans laying around, is it a good idea to mount some of that to the side of the GPU to blow the hot air out to the sides?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> About GPU case fans, I still have to do some test with GTX980 ti, with case fans and without case fans. I have found good GPU temps with a custom fan profile in afterburner and with no case fans


Looking forward to this


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> Thank you for your explanation, its super helpful. In that case, I think I need a slim 15mm fan with PWM control. What do I need to look for? Should I get a high airflow or static-pressure fan? Is there any other special requirement for this case?
> 
> And where should I put it? I am going to move one of the original fans to the CPU compartment. Where should the new PWM fan be installed? In front (next to the PSU) or in the back (next to the mainboard)?


Get airflow for vent fans , static presure doesnt make any sense, besides are noisier.
I have only tested prolimatech vortex 120mm fans (15mm width) but are much noisier than spected. Thats why I kept the Noiseblocker ones(25 mm width) that I already got installed as GPU fans both are PWM. Maybe you can try Cryorig that has a 13-14 mm width 120mm fan

You should use them only in three vent fan holes. The psu one is not desinged to hold a fan


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Maybe you can try Cryorig that has a 13-14 mm width 120mm fan
> 
> You should use them only in three vent fan holes. The psu one is not desinged to hold a fan


No, not the PSU vent. I mean the 120mm vent that's closer to the PSU (below the ODD), or 120mm vent thats closer to the mainboard (below the SSDs). Thing is, I want to put the new PWM fan in one of those vents, and the Silverstone fan (5V/slow speed) in another. Which fan should I put on which vent?

EDIT: I cant seem to find a Cyrorig slim fan thats 120mm, would you mind linking to one? And their products seem to be on the expensive side

Im considering these fans:
Raijintek Aeolus Beta http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=14
Akasa Slimfan http://www.akasa.com.tw/search.php?seed=AK-FN078

Let me know the best option among those fans, and why. Also let me know if those fans are bad for this case. I don't mind the noise at full-load, but I need silence when its idle or in light load


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> So regarding FTZ01 review, Did you change the case fans from the RVZ01 model?


No, both cases have the same fans. As speculated in their article, the fans they received initially with the RVZ01 may have both been defective (highly unlikely), damaged during transit, or a combination of both. We've had other products damaged during transit before with them so that's very probable. If you feel your case fans are making unusual noises, you may contact us directly for warranty replacement:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/contactus.php

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> No, not the PSU vent. I mean the 120mm vent that's closer to the PSU (below the ODD), or 120mm vent thats closer to the mainboard (below the SSDs). Thing is, I want to put the new PWM fan in one of those vents, and the Silverstone fan (5V/slow speed) in another. Which fan should I put on which vent?
> 
> EDIT: I cant seem to find a Cyrorig slim fan thats 120mm, would you mind linking to one? And their products seem to be on the expensive side
> 
> Im considering these fans:
> Raijintek Aeolus Beta http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=14
> Akasa Slimfan http://www.akasa.com.tw/search.php?seed=AK-FN078
> 
> Let me know the best option among those fans, and why. Also let me know if those fans are bad for this case. I don't mind the noise at full-load, but I need silence when its idle or in light load


Since every system configuration is different, we can't tell you exactly which combination of fans would work best for you. The best way is to experiment them on your own. But as a general guide, the two locations in which we include the case fans from the factory are the most important spots. So start off with those two and get the best temp/noise balance you can get with those two filled and then add more fans if needed. Generally you should already achieve very good results with just two fans in the RVZ01/FTZ01/ML07.


----------



## rouxdeboy

Hey SrMapache.

I see in your first photos you used the 2x NoiseBlockers on the GPU side, but then seem to have swapped them for the Ultra Slim Vortex's? Was this because the NB fans caused turbulence with your dual fan GPU? I'm worried about that happening with my setup so would appreciate your comment.

Thanks!


----------



## Yzakz

For what I can see, if you use water cooling, you can fix the problem of the CPU fan aligment with the vent using a Z97 board. Since I'll be using a Asus Maximus VII Impact, which brand and model of water cooler will fit better in this case usin that board? I read the RAM is a factor, and I'll be using a pair of Crucial Ballistix Sport, if that makes any difference. Will the H60 do the job? Thanks in advance


----------



## Yzakz

Another question, will I be able to oc the CPU (i5-4690K) with the 450 PSU or will I need the 600W? I'm using a Sapphire Radeon R9 280 by the way


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rouxdeboy*
> 
> Hey SrMapache.
> 
> I see in your first photos you used the 2x NoiseBlockers on the GPU side, but then seem to have swapped them for the Ultra Slim Vortex's? Was this because the NB fans caused turbulence with your dual fan GPU? I'm worried about that happening with my setup so would appreciate your comment.
> 
> Thanks!


No, i swap them just to try prolimatech vortex 12 as I have one prolimatech vortex 14 as cpu cooler fan and is deadly silent. But The prolimatech 12 that I received were very audible even at 700 rpm. So I change them
I am pretty happy with the noiseblocker below 900 rpm, maybe i will try Cryorig qf120 silent but just to test them







))

So dont worry about turbulences, right now i own a MSi GTX 980 ti and noiseblocker are pretty close to GPU fans, around 5 mm


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yzakz*
> 
> Another question, will I be able to oc the CPU (i5-4690K) with the 450 PSU or will I need the 600W? I'm using a Sapphire Radeon R9 280 by the way


Yes you will.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> No, not the PSU vent. I mean the 120mm vent that's closer to the PSU (below the ODD), or 120mm vent thats closer to the mainboard (below the SSDs). Thing is, I want to put the new PWM fan in one of those vents, and the Silverstone fan (5V/slow speed) in another. Which fan should I put on which vent?
> 
> EDIT: I cant seem to find a Cyrorig slim fan thats 120mm, would you mind linking to one? And their products seem to be on the expensive side
> 
> Im considering these fans:
> Raijintek Aeolus Beta http://www.raijintek.com/en/products_detail.php?ProductID=14
> Akasa Slimfan http://www.akasa.com.tw/search.php?seed=AK-FN078
> 
> Let me know the best option among those fans, and why. Also let me know if those fans are bad for this case. I don't mind the noise at full-load, but I need silence when its idle or in light load


In that case use the pwm as cpu case vent

Rajintek aleolus is 120x130 so It wont fit in GPU with another 120x120 fan. Besides of that I had a rajintek fan once, rajintech pallas build, and i dont like their "sound signature", you can hear the engine at mid rpm (700-800)

I dont have any akasa but they are not really Quiet

Why dont you try first both silverstone stock fans on GPU side and buy a 120 mm fan or 140 mm fan with 120 hole mounts for CPU case vent?
You really dont need a lot of air in this case, You can try silverstone at 7v and see how they perform in terms of sound/airflow
What mobo do you have? Asus fan xpert can control 3 pin fans.

This is the Cryorig i was talking about , but I havent tried yet

https://pcpartpicker.com/part/cryorig-case-fan-qf120silent


----------



## Yzakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Yes you will.


Sorry but will what? "Be able to oc the CPU (i5-4690K) with the 450 PSU" or "Need 600W"?


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yzakz*
> 
> Sorry but will what? "Be able to oc the CPU (i5-4690K) with the 450 PSU" or "Need 600W"?


450W is enough. There are lots of builds with 780Ti and OCed 4770K running flawlessly


----------



## skintrade

Hi all, after trawling ALL the pages of this thread... I have almost settled on my build, but I have a Q...

Replacing the PCI-E riser card(s) for the gfx card (in the RVZ01 et al), anyone swapped in a flexible cable? If so any benefits?


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> In that case use the pwm as cpu case vent
> 
> Rajintek aleolus is 120x130 so It wont fit in GPU with another 120x120 fan. Besides of that I had a rajintek fan once, rajintech pallas build, and i dont like their "sound signature", you can hear the engine at mid rpm (700-800)
> 
> I dont have any akasa but they are not really Quiet
> 
> Why dont you try first both silverstone stock fans on GPU side and buy a 120 mm fan or 140 mm fan with 120 hole mounts for CPU case vent?
> You really dont need a lot of air in this case, You can try silverstone at 7v and see how they perform in terms of sound/airflow
> What mobo do you have? Asus fan xpert can control 3 pin fans.
> 
> This is the Cryorig i was talking about , but I havent tried yet
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/part/cryorig-case-fan-qf120silent


The stock silverstone slim fans are actually pretty quiet even at max rpm, but they move very little air.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yzakz*
> 
> Sorry but will what? "Be able to oc the CPU (i5-4690K) with the 450 PSU" or "Need 600W"?


450 will be enought


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> Hi all, after trawling ALL the pages of this thread... I have almost settled on my build, but I have a Q...
> 
> Replacing the PCI-E riser card(s) for the gfx card (in the RVZ01 et al), anyone swapped in a flexible cable? If so any benefits?


Maeludir already installed a pci-e flexible cable I have received mine but still have to find some time to replace the GPU riser card.
The only benefit it really has is about installation, will be easier to remove the cable in case you just want to remove mobo, right now you have to remove the whole GPU compartment .

Also PCIe on motherboard side wont be forced on horizontal position. But thats a minor problem. GPU compartment is attached pretty firm to the case


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> The stock silverstone slim fans are actually pretty quiet even at max rpm, but they move very little air.


Yes thats right but that little air is enought for GPU side if you also finetune GPU fans with a custom fan profile( afterburner in MSI GPU's)


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Maeludir already installed a pci-e flexible cable I have received mine but still have to find some time to replace the GPU riser card.
> The only benefit it really has is about installation, will be easier to remove the cable in case you just want to remove mobo, right now you have to remove the whole GPU compartment .
> 
> Also PCIe on motherboard side wont be forced on horizontal position. But thats a minor problem. GPU compartment is attached pretty firm to the case


so only ease of use, with no drawbacks in terms of anything else. Good to know.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> so only ease of use, with no drawbacks in terms of anything else. Good to know.


At least in performances no drawbacks as far as I know. But I still have to make some tests


----------



## SrMapache

Anyone using HDTV as monitor?
I still have to try this, force higher mhz output. I own a Sony 50KDL828 which has a true 200 mhz panel . I want to try higher mhz than the current output that Windows provides (60hz)

http://www.blurbusters.com/overclock/120hz-pc-to-tv/


----------



## ptrkhh

I just taken the fans out of the GPU compartment, added some padding on the side to prevent the hot air to recirculate to the intake, similar concept as the collars. I always test with the fan filter / mesh on.

The temp goes to 86C with mild overclocking (1080 core, 1400 memory, +18mV).

However, one interesting thing is that the side gets really warm while the intake feels significantly colder, so I think the padding works but still not as well as with the fans pushing the cool air in, even though theyre just running slowly at 5V.

I think Ill be getting some PWM fans then.

SrMapache, would be great if you could share the result of your 980 Ti with and without the fans. Thank you


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> SrMapache, would be great if you could share the result of your 980 Ti with and without the fans. Thank you


Let me finish vacations and I will do some tests.
First one will be with case fans running on GPU side and the other with them turned off, not removed just turned off. So I dont have to remove anything.

Buy a good 140mm pwm fan with 120mm holes as Prolimatech vortex 14 (15mm width) or Noctua NF A15 (25mm width) for CPU vent


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Buy a good 140mm pwm fan with 120mm holes as Prolimatech vortex 14 (15mm width) or Noctua NF A15 (25mm width) for CPU vent


Why the Vortex 14 in particular? Why not the 12?

And whats the advantage of it over the Akasa? I found that it costs nearly twice as much as the Akasa while offering the similar amount of CFM.

Sorry im new here, I don't understand much about fans


----------



## ptrkhh

tl;dr see the pictures

Its 5AM here and I couldn't fall asleep lol.

I ran the test again. With the GPU fan in maximum speed doing FurMark stress test (1366x768, 8X AA), the temp was 81C with no fan.

I put one fan (12V) and it dropped immediately to 74C. Then I plugged the other fan, the temp went down again to 69C. Then I tried both fans at 5V, the temp went up to 73C.

Basically, 12C decrease with the fans at 12V, and 8C decrease with the fans at inaudible 5V

So, first of all, props to Silverstone for the awesome engineering, now that I have proved it myself that the fans are VERY impactful in this case. Secondly, I have a question; What temp do you think id get with 7V or 9V? I think if I could strike a temp-noise balance here, I wouldn't need a PWM fan after all. Im expecting to get 70-71C with either 7V or 9V if possible.

Here the pictures of my research. As you can see in the picture, I use a molex-to-fan adapter that has 2 connectors with 12V, and 2 with 5V. I have never used the 12V connectors, since the fans are loud at 12V, but for the sake of this research, I use the 12V to simulate a PWM-controlled fan running at full speed.




I have a question to Silverstone, you mentioned earlier that the fans are custom designed for this case, is it available for sale though? And what makes those fans special (custom-designed) from other slim fans out there?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> Why the Vortex 14 in particular? Why not the 12?
> 
> And whats the advantage of it over the Akasa? I found that it costs nearly twice as much as the Akasa while offering the similar amount of CFM.
> 
> Sorry im new here, I don't understand much about fans


Vortex va akasa-because of noise + air pressure
Why 14 vs 12 if bigger more air at less rpm, less rpm less noise

But if you have a chance to send them back once buyed with no costs, Amazon, try akasa and ley us know


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> tl;dr see the pictures
> 
> Its 5AM here and I couldn't fall asleep lol.
> 
> I ran the test again. With the GPU fan in maximum speed doing FurMark stress test (1366x768, 8X AA), the temp was 81C with no fan.
> 
> I put one fan (12V) and it dropped immediately to 74C. Then I plugged the other fan, the temp went down again to 69C. Then I tried both fans at 5V, the temp went up to 73C. What temp do you think id get with 7V or 9V? I think if I could strike a temp-noise balance here, I wouldn't need a PWM fan after all. Im expecting to get 70-71C with either 7V or 9V if possible.
> 
> So, first of all, props to Silverstone for the awesome engineering, now that I have proved it myself that the fans are VERY impactful in this case.
> 
> Here the pictures of my research. As you can see in the picture, I use a molex-to-fan adapter that has 2 connectors with 12V, and 2 with 5V. I have never used the 12V connectors, since the fans are loud at 12V, but for the sake of this research, I use the 12V to simulate a PWM-controlled fan running at full speed.
> 
> I have a question to Silverstone, you mentioned earlier that the fans are custom designed for this case, is it available for sale though? And what makes those fans special (custom-designed) from other 15mm fans out there?


First of all, why you have the fan outside de case? How were temps when it was inside ?

I was wondering how they perform at 7v, but as someone already said those fans doesnt move a good amount of air

Also, IMHO it doesn make sense to run those kind of test. As you probably are going to use this rig for gaming right? So best test is play some games like metro, crysis3 , farcry 4 for an hour and see CPU/GPU temps.


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> First of all, why you have the fan outside de case? How were temps when it was inside ?
> 
> Also, IMHO it doesn make sense to run those kind of test. As you probably are going to use this rig for gaming right? So best test is play some games like metro, crysis3 , farcry 4 for an hour and see CPU/GPU temps.


The reason why I used FurMark is to reduce the variable as much as possible because games tend to need more power in certain areas, and less in another. FurMark, on the other hand, put constant load on the GPU so the temp would also stay constant (minimizing variables). And to take worst-case scenario into account.

The fans are outside because a) I can install the fans without turning the computer off and watch the temps decrease on screen, b) Im too lazy to open the entire GPU compartment (I took them out before already), and c) Im afraid that I will break the riser if I plug it in and out multiple times


----------



## mong00se

Very interesting tests, thank you for the insights.

Sorry to change the subject but has anyone heard any more updates on rvz02 release dates?


----------



## vamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> The reason why I used FurMark is to reduce the variable as much as possible because games tend to need more power in certain areas, and less in another. FurMark, on the other hand, put constant load on the GPU so the temp would also stay constant (minimizing variables). And to take worst-case scenario into account.
> 
> The fans are outside because a) I can install the fans without turning the computer off and watch the temps decrease on screen, b) Im too lazy to open the entire GPU compartment (I took them out before already), and c) Im afraid that I will break the riser if I plug it in and out multiple times


Having the case open really messes with the temperatures and doesn't lead to an accurate assessment of how the case will perform with the side panel screwed on (it should perform quite a bit worse). And oh snap, you also got a full ATX psu in there? Got my Seasonic Platinum 760 sitting nice and cozy in my RVZ01.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> The reason why I used FurMark is to reduce the variable as much as possible because games tend to need more power in certain areas, and less in another. FurMark, on the other hand, put constant load on the GPU so the temp would also stay constant (minimizing variables). And to take worst-case scenario into account.
> 
> The fans are outside because a) I can install the fans without turning the computer off and watch the temps decrease on screen, b) Im too lazy to open the entire GPU compartment (I took them out before already), and c) Im afraid that I will break the riser if I plug it in and out multiple times


Yes, but at the end thats not the load your GPU will have. If you want to measure how high temps can go , thats perfect but not realistic

Dont worry about the riser you will have to force it s lot to break it


----------



## ptrkhh

I put the fan inside again because I still couldn't fall asleep lol. Insomnia research. 

With the fan inside, the temp is 80C with the fans not running, 68C with the fans running at 12V, and 73C at 5V. So yeah that basically confirms the earlier finding. Take note though, once you put the fan filters, the temp will increase by 2-3C. I initially thought that putting the fan inside would have significantly negative impact, but then I realized that it was simply because of the fan filters. Do you guys use the fan filters by the way?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vamoose*
> 
> Having the case open really messes with the temperatures and doesn't lead to an accurate assessment of how the case will perform with the side panel screwed on (it should perform quite a bit worse)


Yeah I belive that the temps would just increase proportionally. Actually its very insignificant, im now doing 12V fans, no fan filters, and I get 69C, just 1C more than with the case open. I guess since the GPU compartment is pretty much closed anyway regardless of the case cover. Its like 45% covered by riser, 45% covered by the ATX PSU, theres only 10% space for the air to escape with the case open anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vamoose*
> 
> you also got a full ATX psu in there? Got my Seasonic Platinum 760 sitting nice and cozy in my RVZ01.


haha, yeah. Not a fancy one though, just a budget Thermaltake Smart SE. I wonder when Silverstone will eventually make this case with ATX PSU support, since many of us have successfully installed one, theres obviously enough space over there. After all, the SG13, the only mITX Sugo with full ATX support, turned out to be a hit among enthusiasts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> has anyone heard any more updates on rvz02 release dates?


Should be available soon...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> Hey I thought people would like to know that I contacted silverstone regarding the rvz02 release date in the UK and they replied saying,
> 
> "Dear Saba,
> Thank you for your request. We will receive the first shipment of RZV02 in the middle of September. Latest at the end of September it should be available in UK."
> 
> Also I realised they updated their website and now the rvz02 is up there. http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ02&area=en&top=C.
> Its such a shame they delayed it to september!


----------



## vamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> I put the fan inside again because I still couldn't fall asleep lol. Insomnia research.
> 
> With the fan inside, the temp is 80C with the fans not running, 68C with the fans running at 12V, and 73C at 5V. So yeah that basically confirms the earlier finding. Take note though, once you put the fan filters, the temp will increase by 2-3C. I initially thought that putting the fan inside would have significantly negative impact, but then I realized that it was simply because of the fan filters. Do you guys use the fan filters by the way?
> Yeah I belive that the temps would just increase proportionally. Actually its very insignificant, im now doing 12V fans, no fan filters, and I get 69C, just 1C more than with the case open. I guess since the GPU compartment is pretty much closed anyway regardless of the case cover. Its like 45% covered by riser, 45% covered by the ATX PSU, theres only 10% space for the air to escape with the case open anyway.
> haha, yeah. Not a fancy one though, just a budget Thermaltake Smart SE. I wonder when Silverstone will eventually make this case with ATX PSU support, since many of us have successfully installed one, theres obviously enough space over there. After all, the SG13, the only mITX Sugo with full ATX support, turned out to be a hit among enthusiasts.
> Should be available soon...


Have you tried running one of the GPU case fans as exhaust? Running the fan to the rear of the case as intake and the one towards the front as exhaust has given two or three of us here the best results.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> Do you guys use the fan filters by the way?


Dont use fan filters unless you use static presure fans. Check temps without filters


----------



## vamoose

how does the system do with dust once the filters are off?


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vamoose*
> 
> Have you tried running one of the GPU case fans as exhaust? Running the fan to the rear of the case as intake and the one towards the front as exhaust has given two or three of us here the best results.


Thank you! I will try that out. Just curious btw, in whose system (which GPU and fan combo) did it give better result?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Dont use fan filters unless you use static presure fans. Check temps without filters


All the temps there are without the fan filters, hence almost identical temps with my earlier research (fan outside, no filter). I did the test with the filters before, it was like 2-3C hotter, with the 5V going above 75C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vamoose*
> 
> how does the system do with dust once the filters are off?


Well, id say its just like 99% of the cases out there, you need to open it and dust it off every once in a while


----------



## vamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> Thank you! I will try that out. Just curious btw, in whose system (which GPU and fan combo) did it give better result?
> All the temps there are without the fan filters, hence almost identical temps with my earlier research (fan outside, no filter). I did the test with the filters before, it was like 2-3C hotter, with the 5V going above 75C
> Well, id say its just like 99% of the cases out there, you need to open it and dust it off every once in a while


http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3010#post_23437510

It was a 7870 GHz and the stock slim fans for one setup, and a Zotac 970 with two Noctua NF-F12 PWM's on another.


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vamoose*
> 
> Have you tried running one of the GPU case fans as exhaust? Running the fan to the rear of the case as intake and the one towards the front as exhaust has given two or three of us here the best results.


I just thought that with the collars that I installed to the GPU, I think it doesn't make a lot of sense with the front fan as an exhaust. So what I'll do is I will take it out and see if the padding made a positive or negative impact, by repeating the same tests again, except with no padding this time around. And then ill start with intake-exhaust setup to see the difference.

Basically this will be the list of the tests that I'm going to do. I'll do that with the fan outside to save time and effort since as we have proven before that theres barely any difference between the fans outside and inside. Once I found the best setup, I will install it inside and see if the result matches.

Heres the list
Silverstone fans only:
- 5V intake + 5V intake
- 12V intake + 12V intake
- 5V intake + 5V exhaust
- 12V intake + 5V exhaust
- 12V intake + 12V exhaust

Then I will repeat the test with the Akasa Slimfan PWM that should arrive in a few days:

- Akasa intake (100%) + Silverstone exhaust 5V
- Akasa intake (100%) + Silverstone exhaust 12V
- Akasa intake (100%) + Silverstone intake 5V
- Akasa intake (100%) + Silverstone intake 12V
- Silverstone intake 12V + Akasa exhaust (100%)

I will also describe the noise of the Akasa compared to the Silverstone fan at 12V.

And btw I just found out that the fan blades and chassis of the Akasa fan is incredibly similar to the one inside the SX500-LG power supply. Akasa page http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&model=AK-FN078 and SX500-LG teardown from Jonnyguru http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=433 dont know if this is gonna be useful for anyone here, but just to let you know.


----------



## mong00se

I have the ftz01 with an i7 4790k. According to hwinfo the cpu core temperatures are reaching around 85c+ after an hour of Crysis 3. For cooling I'm using a Noctua nh-l12 with the top fan removed and I have a slim scythe slipstream fan attached to the vent just above that.

Are others seeing these temps? It seems extremely high. Anything I can do to improve temps or do I need a different cooler altogether?

My gpu (geforce 980) meanwhile only hits around 58c with the two stock fans on the case vents.


----------



## vamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> I have the ftz01 with an i7 4790k. According to hwinfo the cpu core temperatures are reaching around 85c+ after an hour of Crysis 3. For cooling I'm using a Noctua nh-l12 with the top fan removed and I have a slim scythe slipstream fan attached to the vent just above that.
> 
> Are others seeing these temps? It seems extremely high. Anything I can do to improve temps or do I need a different cooler altogether?
> 
> My gpu (geforce 980) meanwhile only hits around 58c with the two stock fans on the case vents.


Not sure how much I can help you but those temps seems extremely high to me too. Do you have the GPU case fans both on intake, and the CPU fans both on exhaust?


----------



## mong00se

All three vent fans are on intake, the bottom noctua fan is how it came, which I believe is blowing down toards the processor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vamoose*
> 
> Not sure how much I can help you but those temps seems extremely high to me too. Do you have the GPU case fans both on intake, and the CPU fans both on exhaust?


All three vent fans (2 gpu, 1 cpu) are on intake, the bottom noctua fan is how it came, which I believe is blowing down toards the processor


----------



## vamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> All three vent fans are on intake, the bottom noctua fan is how it came, which I believe is blowing down toards the processor
> All three vent fans (2 gpu, 1 cpu) are on intake, the bottom noctua fan is how it came, which I believe is blowing down toards the processor


You think it'd be possible to flip those CPU fans to exhaust? Was the cooler meant to be used that way?


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vamoose*
> 
> You think it'd be possible to flip those CPU fans to exhaust? Was the cooler meant to be used that way?


I could definitely flip them if that would help. Tomorrow I'll give it a try and see if it does any better.

On the Noctua cooler, it says it can be used with both fans or with the top one removed for lower profile cases. But the problem is the lower fan is just a 90mm fan so it may not be powerful enough


----------



## vamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> I could definitely flip them if that would help. Tomorrow I'll give it a try and see if it does any better.
> 
> On the Noctua cooler, it says it can be used with both fans or with the top one removed for lower profile cases. But the problem is the lower fan is just a 90mm fan so it may not be powerful enough


I mean I don't know whether it will work, but it seems like it's worth a shot if it's not too much work. I'm hoping that setup would give the hot air a really clear path out of the case.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> I have the ftz01 with an i7 4790k. According to hwinfo the cpu core temperatures are reaching around 85c+ after an hour of Crysis 3. For cooling I'm using a Noctua nh-l12 with the top fan removed and I have a slim scythe slipstream fan attached to the vent just above that.
> 
> Are others seeing these temps? It seems extremely high.


I assume you have the 4790k at the stock speed of 4.0GHz?

I also have the NH L12, with the top fan removed, and a slim intake above it. These are similar temps to what I'm seeing (like you I am unhappy with the temps), which is why I've decided to replace my L12 with a different cooler (the Scythe Big Shuriken). I plan to use a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 140mm as an intake above the CPU cooler. My bottom line conclusion is that the NH-L12 simply doesn't work very well with the bottom fan only.

I can't tell you how much difference these changes make because I'm waiting for the new parts to arrive in the post.

I wouldn't mind running the NH-L12 with a top fan if it lined up properly with the intake vent, but it doesn't, and it's too slightly tall anyway (which I'm guessing matches your experience with this cooler). I don't think it should be listed in the "recommended parts" in the OP of this thread without a caveat :/


----------



## edhahaha

Hi all i recently got myself and "upgrade" from previous fractal design r4 build and shift most stuffs into a rvz01 , asrock z97 itx ac, corsair vengence 16gb, vertex 4 500gb, silverstone 500LG, asus gtx 680 direct cu ii 4gb, and the two fans came with case only, cryorig c1 , thats all the hardware I have, the problem is I was able to install everything property, but I am constantly getting "Display driver NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 355.60 stopped responding and has successfully restored" error, initially i thought its driver issue, tried clean install into both win 10 64 bit and win 7 64 bit with most update nvidia driver same problem, my system was able to detect the gtx 680 though, but my system didn't get any error when the driver was not installed ( like when you fresh install the system first boot up all the fonts and resolution is so crappy without the driver). and now I dissembled the whole thing just plug the gpu straight into the mb, didn't get any errors after one hour of gaming . so could this be a faulty riser card? or I installed incorrectly or driver issue?


----------



## Starblind

First post in this forum.

It's my first time building a SFF machine and have already bought the RVZ01 and AR06 CPU cooler. Am looking to buy a mobo and GTX 970 video card without any fitment issues.

1. Would Silverstone AR06 fit with asus z97i plus?

2. Seems to be that some people have said there would be fitment issues for MSI GTX 970 Gaming, whilst others have fitted without any issues. Which is which?

3. Lastly AR06 good enough for i5-4690k? Will want to do some minor overclocking. Would I have enough space for a 25mm thick fan at the CPU vent?

Thanks!


----------



## SrMapache

I have installed PCIe riser cable from sintech. Check photos






At the begining, as you can see in first photo, I only remove riser card but not the small PCIe extender. But then I realized that PCIe riser cable was long enought so I removed the extender and live just the GPU card

Everything so far works perfect on GPU side, but I realized that CPU temps are higher than before. I will repeat some test and if same thing happends i will try to use the same of isolation material that I used for CPU gasket, to isolate compartmets (GPU / CPU) on PCIe side


----------



## SrMapache

I have done some test with GPU case fans not enable, just GPU card fans enabled, and with both fans(GPU + Vents) running

The difference is about 5 to 6 degrees while placing farcry for 30 min. 71C with GPU fans only 65 with GPU + case fans, GPU vents, running


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starblind*
> 
> First post in this forum.
> 
> It's my first time building a SFF machine and have already bought the RVZ01 and AR06 CPU cooler. Am looking to buy a mobo and GTX 970 video card without any fitment issues.
> 
> 1. Would Silverstone AR06 fit with asus z97i plus?
> 
> 2. Seems to be that some people have said there would be fitment issues for MSI GTX 970 Gaming, whilst others have fitted without any issues. Which is which?
> 
> 3. Lastly AR06 good enough for i5-4690k? Will want to do some minor overclocking. Would I have enough space for a 25mm thick fan at the CPU vent?
> 
> Thanks!


1- yes it will fit

2- i had that grafic card , and installation was easy, the only problem is that you cant hold the GPU card holder as designed( spare part that came with case accesories), because of the grafic card heatpipes you will have to use some short of metal bracket like this




3 - i will go for a big cpu cooler even with if no OC is used. Like rajintech pallas, not easy installation in that mobo, or Noctua NH-L12


----------



## crusi86

You can move this GPU holder to the front of the card a little bit and then you can screw it properly but it will hit fan, so you need to cut about half of this top part of holder and after that it fits without any problem


----------



## enningo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf2010*
> 
> 3. Lastly AR06 good enough for i5-4690k? Will want to do some minor overclocking. Would I have enough space for a 25mm thick fan at the CPU vent?
> 
> Thanks!


I just finished by build using Gigabyte Z97N / 4690k and using Noctuna NH-12L. I'm seeing 80-82 deg C with no OC after 5-10 minutes of Prime95 (all cores at 100%) (ambient temp 27 dec). I'm considering shifting to a the Prolimatech cooler for the CPU vent, which would hopefully get the temps down maybe 5 deg?


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> I assume you have the 4790k at the stock speed of 4.0GHz?
> 
> I also have the NH L12, with the top fan removed, and a slim intake above it. These are similar temps to what I'm seeing (like you I am unhappy with the temps), which is why I've decided to replace my L12 with a different cooler (the Scythe Big Shuriken). I plan to use a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 140mm as an intake above the CPU cooler. My bottom line conclusion is that the NH-L12 simply doesn't work very well with the bottom fan only.
> 
> I can't tell you how much difference these changes make because I'm waiting for the new parts to arrive in the post.
> 
> I wouldn't mind running the NH-L12 with a top fan if it lined up properly with the intake vent, but it doesn't, and it's too slightly tall anyway (which I'm guessing matches your experience with this cooler). I don't think it should be listed in the "recommended parts" in the OP of this thread without a caveat :/


Indeed, I'm in the exact same boat, 4790k is at the stock speeds and I've kinda resorted to the one fan option on the noctua. I'm going to fiddle with the fans, see if I can get an improvement. If not I'll be on the hunt for a new cooler as well. I'll look forward to seeing how the shuriken does for you. I've been thinking about that and the cryorig c1. Both seem to get a lot of praise here.


----------



## enningo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> I'll look forward to seeing how the shuriken does for you. I've been thinking about that and the cryorig c1. Both seem to get a lot of praise here.


Agreed, but going back through this thread, the Noctuna NH-12L has also gotten tons of it (which is why I got one, and presumably you as well). So, I think it is appropriate to say that the Noctuna doesn't lend itself to any OC in this case?


----------



## Starblind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> 3 - i will go for a big cpu cooler even with if no OC is used. Like rajintech pallas, not easy installation in that mobo, or Noctua NH-L12


Thanks! What is your mobo and CPU cooler setup? Seems like I should have bought the Big Shuriken instead.


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enningo*
> 
> Agreed, but going back through this thread, the Noctuna NH-12L has also gotten tons of it (which is why I got one, and presumably you as well). So, I think it is appropriate to say that the Noctuna doesn't lend itself to any OC in this case?


Yeah unfortunately it doesn't seem like the NH-L12 is enough for overclocking in this setup. I'm going to try flipping the fans and reseating the cooler, maybe try a different thermal paste, but I have a hard time believing it will make enough difference to support OCing. As of now, the cooler can barely handle the 4790k at stock speeds.

As I mentioned my current setup is Asrock Z97E-ITXac, i7-4790k, Noctua NH-L12, GTX 980, and 16gb G.skill trident X. My CPU is hitting 85c while gaming (Crysis 3) and my GPU only hits about 58c.

If anyone with the 4790k and an aftermarket cooler can post the temps they see while gaming that would be helpful. I'm quite curious about the Big Shuriken, Cryorig C1 etc that people may have in combo with a 4970k and a GPU.


----------



## ruffhi

I don't recall many people recommending the NH-12L (or L12). I think it gets mentioned a fair bit ... but (IIRC), everyone that has tried it has said the results were poor. I have a Cryorig C1 on mine (no OC) and the results are really good.


----------



## whitewolf2010

So I got the riser cable I have mentioned earlier (sintech from Amazon) and got it installed few days ago
It will definitly prove itself a better solution during travel on a plane.

I have as well replaced the NT-06 Pro with Big Shuriken 2 cooler and placed the Noctua NF 12 inside the case again. Temps are oscillating around 62C max after an hour in Witcher 3 with ambient at 27C.

Evga 980Ti SC ACX reaches at 1080p ULTRA settings (hairworks off) 76C max and at the lowest point FPS went down to 45 avereging at around 60.


----------



## enningo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> I don't recall many people recommending the NH-12L (or L12). I think it gets mentioned a fair bit ... but (IIRC), everyone that has tried it has said the results were poor. I have a Cryorig C1 on mine (no OC) and the results are really good.


Maybe you are right, it gets mentioned and a lot of people say it is easy to mount (which it is). Nonetheless, I went with the NH-12L and I'm not very happy with the results. What temps are you seeing with your C1 (and what CPU are you running?)?

Edit: ruffhi, I see that you are running the 4590s which has a TDP of 65W, which is signficantly less (35%) than the 88 W on the 4690k/4790k. So it is not really comparing apples to apples.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enningo*
> 
> Maybe you are right, it gets mentioned and a lot of people say it is easy to mount (which it is). Nonetheless, I went with the NH-12L and I'm not very happy with the results. What temps are you seeing with your C1 (and what CPU are you running?)?
> 
> Edit: ruffhi, I see that you are running the 4590s which has a TDP of 65W, which is signficantly less (35%) than the 88 W on the 4690k/4790k. So it is not really comparing apples to apples.


Yes, I am running the Intel Core i5-4590s ... and ... as you say isn't a good comparison (straight up) to other CPUs.

That said, I tried various set ups and recorded the temp differences ... see this post for details. Those temp differences should be comparable to different CPUs.


----------



## enningo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> Yes, I am running the Intel Core i5-4590s ... and ... as you say isn't a good comparison (straight up) to other CPUs.
> 
> That said, I tried various set ups and recorded the temp differences ... see this post for details. Those temp differences should be comparable to different CPUs.


Thanks for that, that's good info!

I was also intrigued by this test result: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639-19.html

Where the NH-12L stands out as the clear winner. But the test is obviously with it running both its fans, so considering the Big Shuriken is just a few degrees behind with a single slim fan, makes it pretty impressive.


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf2010*
> 
> So I got the riser cable I have mentioned earlier (sintech from Amazon) and got it installed few days ago
> It will definitly prove itself a better solution during travel on a plane.
> 
> I have as well replaced the NT-06 Pro with Big Shuriken 2 cooler and placed the Noctua NF 12 inside the case again. Temps are oscillating around 62C max after an hour in Witcher 3 with ambient at 27C.
> 
> Evga 980Ti SC ACX reaches at 1080p ULTRA settings (hairworks off) 76C max and at the lowest point FPS went down to 45 avereging at around 60.


Those temps look good. What CPU do you have?

Is that Noctua fan slim? How much clearance do you have between it and the big shuriken? I'm starting to lean towards picking up the big shuriken. Thanks.


----------



## ptrkhh

I think the first post desperately needs an update. There are some components that are clearly great performers match for this case and yet, not listed in the recommended components. Things like the Cryorig C1, Raijintek Pallas, Scythe Big Shuriken, Silverstone SX500-LG, and (recently) Sintech PCIe riser are clearly missing.

Great CPU coolers review
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3800#post_24225562

Best installation of ATX PSU, as detailed here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/2900#post_23393887

How even flipping the fan could give better temp
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3010#post_23437510.

Silverstone's explanation why the case fans are critical
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3990#post_24345457 (plus a link to a review from SPCR)

and the testing done to prove that
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4040#post_24362016
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4020#post_24354252
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4030#post_24354850


----------



## whitewolf2010

CPU is i5 4690.

Noctua attached to the case from the inside, no fan attached to Big Shuriken. Installation on Asus Z97I plus is a bit odd, less intuitive than NT 06 Pro, but it is much easier to put in place nd alligns much better with Case vent.

The Sintech riser cable was supposed to arrive in up to 4 weeks, shipping from US to Poland, however it has arrived after a week.


----------



## whitewolf2010

The fan is 25mm Noctua NF-F12 PWM


----------



## skintrade

Hi guys, is it worth adding a link to http://powersupplycalculator.net/ to the main post as a way to help new visitors bypass the "will this PSU be enough?" questions?


----------



## SrMapache

I have installed the stock Big Shuriken 2 fan as cpu intake fan. Right now cpu cooler fan is a prolimatech vortex ultra sleek 14




Big Shuriken 2 stock fan is really noisy, at least for me
So i will replace it with another prolimatech vortex 14
I will make some test to check temps


----------



## skintrade

_Finally_ settled on the build * ...

*Case & PSU*
RVZ01 with SST-ST45SF-G v 2.0
*MoBo*
ASUS Z97i-Plus
*CPU*
i5-4590
*CPU Cooler*
AXP-100 Muscle
+ ARCTIC MX-2 thermal compound
*RAM*
16GB HyperX FURY Series (2x8)
*Storag*e
Kingston 120GB SSD (2.5-inch V300 SATA 3)
+ 1x 3.5" from current unit
*ODD*
LG GS40N Slim Slot Loading DVD-W
*GFX*
Asus GTX 750 Ti 2GB (GTX750TI-OC-2GD5)
*Extras*
2 x ARCTIC F12 PWM PST - Standard Low Noise PWM Controlled Case Fan for GPU area
StarTech 6 Pin Slimline SATA Female to SATA Male Adapter

All in about £680 not inc OS

Will keep everyone up to date on how it goes as parts arrive and build progresses

_*(some parts subject to change if I get good prices!)_


----------



## enningo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> _Finally_ settled on the build * ...
> 
> *MoBo*
> ASUS Z97i-Plus
> *CPU*
> i5-4590
> 
> _*(some parts subject to change if I get good prices!)_


Since your CPU won't support overclocking, you could go with a Asus H97 board and save some bucks?


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enningo*
> 
> Since your CPU won't support overclocking, you could go with a Asus H97 board and save some bucks?


more about the fact that the small price jump (about £12 GBP) more than covers the wifi/bt integration, and if at a later date i swap the CPU to an overclockable one I'll have the board in place


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> I have installed the stock Big Shuriken 2 fan as cpu intake fan. Right now cpu cooler fan is a prolimatech vortex ultra sleek 14
> 
> 
> Big Shuriken 2 stock fan is really noisy, at least for me
> So i will replace it with another prolimatech vortex 14
> I will make some test to check temps


Hi Sir Mapache. I will be interested to see your temps. Is there much clearance between the fan attached to the shuriken and the fan attached to the vent? It almost appears they are stacked, which I wonder what effect that will have.

In my posts on the prior page I mentioned that I am having heat issues with my 4790k and Noctua NH-L12. I went ahead and ordered the Big Shuriken 2 as a replacement. I considered the Cryorig C1 however I've heard of compatibility issues with certain motherboards.

With the big shuriken I am wondering how to achieve the best results. What are your thoughts on two fans (as you have) vs a single thicker fan attached to the cooler, and perhaps a gasket?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Hi Sir Mapache. I will be interested to see your temps. Is there much clearance between the fan attached to the shuriken and the fan attached to the vent? It almost appears they are stacked, which I wonder what effect that will have.
> 
> In my posts on the prior page I mentioned that I am having heat issues with my 4790k and Noctua NH-L12. I went ahead and ordered the Big Shuriken 2 as a replacement. I considered the Cryorig C1 however I've heard of compatibility issues with certain motherboards.
> 
> With the big shuriken I am wondering how to achieve the best results. What are your thoughts on two fans (as you have) vs a single thicker fan attached to the cooler, and perhaps a gasket?


Hi, the gap between both fans is around 10mm
I had a prolimatech + gasket before and temps were 8C while idle and 28-30C while running farcry 4 for an hour. Remember all temps above ambient.

I will post some results next week

IMHO if you go for 1 fan config consider either Noctua NF 15 or Prolimatech 14

I have tested nosieblocker bequiet silenx noctua and prolimatech and best results were with last two.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Indeed, I'm in the exact same boat, 4790k is at the stock speeds and I've kinda resorted to the one fan option on the noctua. I'm going to fiddle with the fans, see if I can get an improvement. If not I'll be on the hunt for a new cooler as well. I'll look forward to seeing how the shuriken does for you. I've been thinking about that and the cryorig c1. Both seem to get a lot of praise here.


Well, the new cooler and fan are due for delivery today. Once installed I'll let you know how they go.

On the cryorig C1 - I agree that it seems a nice cooler, but because it's 74mm tall (even with the slim Cryorig XT140 fan on it) you don't have enough clearance to install an intake fan as well as the cooler.
(unless you stick it on the outside of the case, which is hella ugly)

If you want to install an intake fan on the CPU side (and IMO this case does need it), you really are limited to CPU cooler height of ~65mm and below.

If I could find one, I probably would have ordered a Thermalright AXP100 - but none of the stores I could buy from had this cooler in stock.
Of the other coolers small enough that I considered:
- the Noctua NH-L9i doesn't provide enough cooling performance; IMO really the only thing it offers is a a quietness upgrade over the Intel boxed cooler.
- Phanteks TC12LS - you would need to replace the stock 25mm thick fan with a slimmer one to allow enough clearance for a case intake, and then the issue becomes whether the fan you use as the CPU cooler fan has enough static pressure (stock fan is ~1.7mm H20) and how much you care about noise. I care about noise, so I ruled this one out for me, but others might like to consider it.

I'm sure there are other low profile coolers out there but it's hard to find something that is low enough AND offers good performance AND is quiet. Again, will let you know how I go. I'm likely to replace the stock Scythe fan with an XT140 when stock becomes available in Australia too.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enningo*
> 
> Since your CPU won't support overclocking, you could go with a Asus H97 board and save some bucks?


the z97i plus has a m.2 socket (on the back of the board, which is actually good in really small cases IMO... as long as you have it when you first build the system so you don't have to dismantle it to install...).
There's little point getting a H97 board with 6 SATA ports since you can't use more than 4 anyway (HDD + ODD + 2x SSD).

... and the built in wifi is worthwhile feature as well IMO


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> Well, the new cooler and fan are due for delivery today. Once installed I'll let you know how they go.
> 
> On the cryorig C1 - I agree that it seems a nice cooler, but because it's 74mm tall (even with the slim Cryorig XT140 fan on it) you don't have enough clearance to install an intake fan as well as the cooler.
> (unless you stick it on the outside of the case, which is hella ugly)
> 
> If you want to install an intake fan on the CPU side (and IMO this case does need it), you really are limited to CPU cooler height of ~65mm and below.
> 
> If I could find one, I probably would have ordered a Thermalright AXP100 - but none of the stores I could buy from had this cooler in stock.
> Of the other coolers small enough that I considered:
> - the Noctua NH-L9i doesn't provide enough cooling performance; IMO really the only thing it offers is a a quietness upgrade over the Intel boxed cooler.
> - Phanteks TC12LS - you would need to replace the stock 25mm thick fan with a slimmer one to allow enough clearance for a case intake, and then the issue becomes whether the fan you use as the CPU cooler fan has enough static pressure (stock fan is ~1.7mm H20) and how much you care about noise. I care about noise, so I ruled this one out for me, but others might like to consider it.
> 
> I'm sure there are other low profile coolers out there but it's hard to find something that is low enough AND offers good performance AND is quiet. Again, will let you know how I go. I'm likely to replace the stock Scythe fan with an XT140 when stock becomes available in Australia too.


Dammit. I got the Big Shuriken today (Amazon prime free 1 day shipping) and it doesn't fit with my motherboard. The socket is too close to the side of the case and the Big Shuriken is too wide. It hangs too far over the side of the motherboard so it can't be seated.

I'm going to have to keep looking at options.


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> There's little point getting a H97 board with 6 SATA ports since you can't use more than 4 anyway (HDD + ODD + 2x SSD).


Not 100% true, you could put 2 SSDs in place of a 3.5" HDD if you wanted. But your other comments about the wifi and rear mount M2 are 2 of the reasons I chose the Z. Add the 2nd Chassis fan header, and future options to OC, the small difference in price is worth it.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Dammit. I got the Big Shuriken today (Amazon prime free 1 day shipping) and it doesn't fit with my motherboard. The socket is too close to the side of the case and the Big Shuriken is too wide. It hangs too far over the side of the motherboard so it can't be seated.
> 
> I'm going to have to keep looking at options.


What type of mobo do you have?


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> Not 100% true, you could put 2 SSDs in place of a 3.5" HDD if you wanted.


true, but you still need to work out how to power them 

wit the SX600-G I found that the spacing on the SATA daisy chain didn't even allow me to connect 3.5" plus SSD on the centre bracket + 2 above the GPU - I had to choose one of the 2.5" slots to give up as the daisy chain didn't quite have the enough length between two of the connectors to span the gap from centre bracket to the 3.5". If you installed two 2.5" drives there then I guess you could have one SSD on the centre bracket and one above the GPU plus two above the PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Dammit. I got the Big Shuriken today (Amazon prime free 1 day shipping) and it doesn't fit with my motherboard. The socket is too close to the side of the case and the Big Shuriken is too wide. It hangs too far over the side of the motherboard so it can't be seated.


I'd like to know what mobo you have too 

So I've installed the prolimatech case fan and tested temps again. It's quieter  but hasn't made much difference to the CPU temp. Perhaps a degree or three, not more than that. Tomorrow or the next day I'll take everything apart and test with the Scythe instead of the Noctua.


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> What type of mobo do you have?


Mongoose, am I right in thinking you're running an Asrock Z97E-ITXac?


----------



## ruffhi

This is what I have in my RB07B ...
.

*CPU*...Intel Core i5-4590S 3.0GHz Quad-Core Processor *CPU Cooler*...CRYORIG C1 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler *Motherboard*...ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard 

The Cryorig fits like a dream (re mobo) is a little off on the grill and is a pain to seat (see my build log for fitting suggestions).


----------



## Sydan957

Hello, I'm new here, I'm trying to build a gaming slim htpc and found this page.
Apparently, I want a rvz01 case size with rvz02 exterior, since I think rvz01 is somewhat ugly and rvz02 just so small (58mm cou cooler limited and no case fan, really, where will the heat go). Furthermore, in rvz02 description "*Expansion card holder needs to be removed when installing expansion/graphics card wider than 4.78 inches. When system is assembled without the holder, vertical orientation of the case is recommended and transporting/shipping should be avoided. For more details, please refer to manual." Why? We would only really need the holder when we have long graphic card.
So return with rvz01, I already have a build in my mind, except cooling method. I don't want liquid cooling since I'm gonna travel by plane, air cooling is the way. I am thinking of big shuriken 2 (or cryorig c7 if it gonna be available by the time) with 3 fan, 1 over the cpu and 2 over the GPU. I need some ad vice about which of the 4 fan, shuriken included, should be intake and which should be exhaust. Thank you in advance.
BTW, I foundout that aerocooler site, which sell alot of silverstone stuff, is selling RVZ02: http://www.aerocooler.com/product_info.php?products_id=6689&uid=0m5m91td98srft5aibj2460ui5
Hope that this information has some use to you guys.


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> What type of mobo do you have?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> I'd like to know what mobo you have too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> Mongoose, am I right in thinking you're running an Asrock Z97E-ITXac?


That's exactly right. The Asrock Z97E-ITX/ac.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> This is what I have in my RB07B ...
> .
> 
> *CPU*...Intel Core i5-4590S 3.0GHz Quad-Core Processor *CPU Cooler*...CRYORIG C1 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler *Motherboard*...ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard 
> 
> The Cryorig fits like a dream (re mobo) is a little off on the grill and is a pain to seat (see my build log for fitting suggestions).


Ok, that is good to know. Just looking at the top down pictures on newegg it appears as though the socket is in the same place on both the z97 and h97.

I'm returning the Big Shuriken, I'll probably try to get my hands on the Cryorig. At this point its my best hope I think.


----------



## mong00se

I've just ordered the Cryorig C1. It didn't seem to be available on Amazon, so I bought it from Newegg and thus shipping will (unfortunately) be 4-7 days. I will avoid heavy gaming until then as I've reinstalled the Noctua NH-L12 for the time being.

Ruffhi, your build log was very helpful. I really hope I am correct that the sockets are in the same place on our mobos.


----------



## kgtuning

I'm so ready to buy an RVZ01.. I will be coming from a Caselabs SMA8 so it should be interesting.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I'm so ready to buy an RVZ01.. I will be coming from a Caselabs SMA8 so it should be interesting.


That is one very big change. Are you swapping all of the content? lol lol


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffhi*
> 
> That is one very big change. Are you swapping all of the content? lol lol


Lol that'd be interesting... No the caselabs rig will stay as is/ will be upgraded. The RVZ01 will be its own build. Actually it'll be for my daughter but I'm thinking of building one for myself.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydan957*
> 
> Hello, I'm new here


hello!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydan957*
> 
> Apparently, I want a rvz01 case size with rvz02 exterior, since I think rvz01 is somewhat ugly and rvz02 just so small (58mm cou cooler limited and no case fan, really, where will the heat go).


The Raven RVZ01 and Milo ML07 are the same as the FTZ01 but with different exteriors.

As for where the heat goes in the RVZ02: it exhausts passively around the edges of the case and at the back, same as with the RVZ01, you just need to ensure there is enough inflow. But I agree, the 58mm on the RVZ02 limitation is very restrictive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydan957*
> 
> in rvz02 description "*Expansion card holder needs to be removed when installing expansion/graphics card wider than 4.78 inches. When system is assembled without the holder, vertical orientation of the case is recommended and transporting/shipping should be avoided. For more details, please refer to manual." Why? We would only really need the holder when we have long graphic card.


The reason they say this is that, without the card being installed in the holder, the only thing holding it in place will be the back panel. Shifting it, or horizontal orientation, the weight of the card will exert torsional force around the back panel connector of the card - which could lead to it breaking. if you're happy to risk it -chances are that nothing bad will happen- then that's up to you, but the point is that the engineering design is such that you are supposed to use it.

This isn't an issue in a "normal" case because the PCIe slot on the motherboard provides an additional anchor point, so the point of greatest leverage is the width rather than the length of the card. But with the 90 degree rotation of the graphics card, it doesn't have that so the leverage is much greater. I hope that made sense...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydan957*
> 
> So return with rvz01, I already have a build in my mind, except cooling method.
> I am thinking of big shuriken 2 (or cryorig c7 if it gonna be available by the time) with 3 fan, 1 over the cpu and 2 over the GPU. I need some advice about which of the 4 fan, shuriken included, should be intake and which should be exhaust. Thank you in advance.


The case design is such that effectively the CPU and GPU are separately chambered, although if you aren't using the GPU riser bracket, you could also uninstall the centre bracket to effectively turn the case back into a single chamber.

But assuming you have the default setup, and it's two chambers:
By default the shuriken fan is set up to blow downwards. So to match with this you want the fan installed in the vent above the CPU to be an intake.
You could flip them around so that the Scythe fan 'sucks' air upwards off the motherboard but I can't see that giving superior results since the air in the case would almost always be hotter than the air outside the case.

On the GPU side, I think it's a bit less clear what the proper setup is unless you have a 'blower' type reference card. Most custom GPU cooler fans are set up to blow air on to the GPU heatsink, some hot air then exhausts out the back of the card but also ends up being dumped back into the case. So you could try to maximise cool air intake on the GPU side, which should then theoretically see more airflow out the back and sides of the case, or you could have just one fan and leave one vent empty to improve, er, ventilation (an unused fan slot will function as an exhaust vent). If you are only installing one out of two fans on the GPU side, my understanding is that Silverstone's internal testing suggested that the fan nearer the front of the case is more important to have installed than the one towards the back panel.

me, I've tried having the two silverstone fans on the GPU as intakes but I'm going to be trying two of these Noctua NF-S12A pwm fans on the GPU chamber next to see how much difference it makes. they should move more air, and be quieter than the stock fans, but I am not sure how much difference having 25mm instead of slim 15mm fans will make to general airflow through what is already a tight space.
Just waiting for my order to be filled...
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=57&lng=en&set=1


----------



## ptrkhh

So the fan arrived, and here's the results:

Just a reminder, the GPU is *Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X* running at 100% fan speed, overclocked to 1140/1580 with +100mV. The testing was done by continuously running *FurMark Stress Test at 1366x768 8xAA*. After each setup was done, it was left for about 5 minutes for the temp to stabilize. The fans were installed outside, but its been proven before that theres practically no difference when the fans are inside and outside.

Without further ado, here are the results:

Silverstone fans only:
- No fan | *81C*
- 5V intake + 5V intake | *73C*
- 12V intake + 12V intake | *69C*
- 5V intake + 5V exhaust | *85C*
- 12V intake + 5V exhaust | *79C*
- 12V intake + 12V exhaust | *81C*

With Akasa Slimfan:

- Akasa intake (100%) + Silverstone exhaust 5V | *71C*
- Akasa intake (100%) + Silverstone exhaust 12V | *74C*
- Akasa intake (100%) + Silverstone intake 5V | *69C*
- Akasa intake (100%) + Silverstone intake 12V | *68C*

Interestingly, with "Akasa intake (100%) + Silverstone intake 5V", the results are different when the fans were swapped. With the Silverstone on the rear (closer to the DVI port), I got *71C*. With the Akasa on the rear, I got *69C*. I repeated it several times and still get that result. Ultimately, that's the setup I ended up with for the most optimal temperature without having any fan running at full speed when idle.

*What we can conclude from here:*
- The fan setup makes big impact to the temperature
- GPU padding that I made is useless.
- Tri-X cooler doesn't benefit from intake-exhaust layout.
- The cooler in front (closer to the ODD) doesn't affect the temp as much as the rear one.
- The Akasa Slimfan performs nearly identical to the preinstalled Silverstone fans

*The useless padding* (why am I showing it anyway)


*The best setup*

*The best setup, installed inside*


----------



## Sydan957

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*


Thank you for your information. Think again, I think I gonna try the RVZ02 with the cryorig c7, since I'm not gonna build it until september.
I found a Taiwanese site (I think) that has pictures of rvz02 build: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1337068-1-1.html
Interestingly, the new rvz02 use other method of pcie rising than the rvz01. It use a small riser to put through a small slit, the case still have 2 chamber soldered, so it cannot be joint into one chamber like the rvz01.


----------



## qdphung

I'm getting negative reviews of the SX600-G. Is it worth it? Any one had troubles with it?


----------



## hexx00

Hey, first time builder here with another RVZ01B build! Overall I had a blast building but man did I had trouble getting the cooler in there. I read a lot about this case but somehow never found that water coolers were such a tough fit, and I got an extra large one. Its given me a lot of trouble, and I'm actually thinking of changing it, and am looking for your adivce.

Parts:

*Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B

*CPU:* AMD 7850k

*MoBo:* AsRock FM2A88X-itx

*PSU:* ST45SF-G V2.0

*Cooler: NZXT KRAKEN X31*

I went for a water cooler because I want access to the motherboard, as I plan on moving stuff around, and I do plan on getting a graphics card in the long run, so I need to know that I can use the radiator in the front. The KRAKEN is advertised as having extra long tubes and 16% thicker radiator, to which I originally thought "cool", and "16% is like 3mm, what difference could it make?". Big mistake on both counts. It looked impossible for a while there, but goddammit I _did_ get it in there, and without kinking or forcing! Anyway, some potato quality build pictures:

First bit of trouble was that the kraken's cpu block screws directly onto the backplate of an AMD mobo, but mine didn't come with a backplate. I took pictures of how I dealt with that in case anyone's in the same boat. But if possible I'd recommend just getting another cooler.


Instead of a backplate the mobo had these retention brackets with plastic clips.


Here's the back of the mobo. Notice no backplate. I'm actually concerened about the components in the back conflicting with other coolers, anybody else with this mobo have any problems?


I bought some nuts from the hardware store and used the washers that came with the cooler for mounting the fan onto the radiator (which I could not get in there anyways). I could not find rubber washers.


Here's the mobo with the standoffs installed. For anyone having the same problems I am, I should say that to do this right you really should add some spring washers between the nut and the washer.


Front.


Cooler installed.

I didn't take pictures while building.


Full Build. I ended up flipping the block because of the USB3.0 and 24pin cables. I wonder if need to reapply the thermal paste. Also, I had to rout the USB3.0 cable behind the psu, or else I couldn't get the radiator in there.


Out of focus closeup.


Cable mess.


This picture really shows really well how the cooler's tubes are routed to get the panel to close. Also, the tubes have to go around the radiator, so you can tell in the picture there is some bending near the radiator to the sides. As I place the panel I have to rout the tubes completely to the sides, then around the radiator. On top the tubes go to the crawlspace on top, and below, I left some space for the tube to go into the cable management area (that's why USB3.0 goes around the PSU. Obviously using one of the slim case fans.


System up (not really my desk).

So the thing closes and boots, but I don't think this is ideal at all. Airflow is really restricted, and I'm getting awful temps. I think. My internet's been down all week, and now its back but running like crap. I haven't even been able to download windows (which version do you recommend, btw? I can get pro or enterprise), and I don't even know which programs I should use to measure temps or benchmarking in general. I've been reading the temps off the BIOS and with the Silverstone fan on push I get 55C on the CPU and MoBo, on pull I get 58C and 61C, which looks awful. I don't know if the AsRock bios really counts as idle. It might be pushing the processor hard for all I know. But closing the panel is such a pain (it takes me several tries) and the point of getting watercooling was OCing and having easier access to the mobo.

So I need your help guys.

-I'm thinking of selling the KRAKEN and getting the Cooler Master Seidon 120M. I've seen people here recommend it (@Buttoneer). I'm worried about the backplate, though.
-Also, I've been looking at slim fans. Though I can't just get any fan where I live. The ones I have access to are the Cooler Master XtraFlo Slim, Scythe Slip Stream Slim non-PWM (2000 & 1600 rmp), and the 120mm Prolimatech, but not the 140. The Cooler Master really looks like the best of the bunch. Any experiences with any of these?
-I also want to get that Silverstone PSU slim cable set that's mentioned on the first post (thanks!), but maybe when I have more cash.

Any advice (on anything) will be much appreciated!


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hexx00*
> 
> So the thing closes and boots, but I don't think this is ideal at all. Airflow is really restricted, and I'm getting awful temps. I think. My internet's been down all week, and now its back but running like crap. I haven't even been able to download windows (which version do you recommend, btw? I can get pro or enterprise), and I don't even know which programs I should use to measure temps or benchmarking in general. I've been reading the temps off the BIOS and with the Silverstone fan on push I get 55C on the CPU and MoBo, on pull I get 58C and 61C, which looks awful. I don't know if the AsRock bios really counts as idle. It might be pushing the processor hard for all I know. But closing the panel is such a pain (it takes me several tries) and the point of getting watercooling was OCing and having easier access to the mobo.
> 
> So I need your help guys.
> 
> -I'm thinking of selling the KRAKEN and getting the Cooler Master Seidon 120M. I've seen people here recommend it (@Buttoneer). I'm worried about the backplate, though.
> -Also, I've been looking at slim fans. Though I can't just get any fan where I live. The ones I have access to are the Cooler Master XtraFlo Slim, Scythe Slip Stream Slim non-PWM (2000 & 1600 rmp), and the 120mm Prolimatech, but not the 140. The Cooler Master really looks like the best of the bunch. Any experiences with any of these?
> -I also want to get that Silverstone PSU slim cable set that's mentioned on the first post (thanks!), but maybe when I have more cash.
> 
> Any advice (on anything) will be much appreciated!


I've used Asrock mobos in my current FTZ01 build, as well as my prior build. I noticed that there was a big discrepancy in the temperature readings that the mobo gives vs what other programs such as HWINFO read at idle. For example on my current build the mobo almost always says my CPU temp is around 55c, but when I'm logged into windows and using HWiNFO, my idle temps are mid to high 30s with the Noctua NH-L12 cooler (no top fan).

I did some research and most people agree that the mobo, for whatever reason, puts some load on the CPU, and that a program such as HWINFO will give much more accurate readings for idle temps.

For that reason, if performance is the reason you're considering swapping it out, I'd say wait until you get Windows installed and do more in depth testing at idle and under load, and see how the Kraken cooler performs. Of course if you just don't want to deal with the pain of opening and closing the case with it, thats another story.


----------



## hexx00

Hey, that's great to know. That was a big worry. I really need to get windows in there to do some real testing, hopefully tonight. I might still change it, but I wouldn't be in such a hurry. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hexx00*
> 
> -I'm thinking of selling the KRAKEN and getting the Cooler Master Seidon 120M. I've seen people here recommend it (@Buttoneer). I'm worried about the backplate, though.
> -Also, I've been looking at slim fans. Though I can't just get any fan where I live. The ones I have access to are the Cooler Master XtraFlo Slim, Scythe Slip Stream Slim non-PWM (2000 & 1600 rmp), and the 120mm Prolimatech, but not the 140. The Cooler Master really looks like the best of the bunch. Any experiences with any of these?
> -I also want to get that Silverstone PSU slim cable set that's mentioned on the first post (thanks!), but maybe when I have more cash.
> 
> Any advice (on anything) will be much appreciated!


Which Akasa Slim fan model are you using?


----------



## hexx00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy99*
> 
> Which Akasa Slim fan model are you using?


I'm not. Currently using just the RVZ01 case fans. I haven't found Akasa Slim fans where I live.


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hexx00*
> 
> I'm not. Currently using just the RVZ01 case fans. I haven't found Akasa Slim fans where I live.


Sorry i wrongly quoted you it was actually ment for ptrkhh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> So the fan arrived, and here's the results:
> 
> Just a reminder, the GPU is *Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X* running at 100% fan speed, overclocked to 1420/1580 with +100mV. The testing was done by continuously running *FurMark Stress Test at 1366x768 8xAA*. After each setup was done, it was left for about 5 minutes for the temp to stabilize. The fans were installed outside, but its been proven before that installing it inside or outside doesn't give much impact.
> 
> Without further ado, here are the results:
> 
> Silverstone fans only:
> - No fan | *81C*
> - 5V intake + 5V intake | *73C*
> - 12V intake + 12V intake | *69C*
> - 5V intake + 5V exhaust | *85C*
> - 12V intake + 5V exhaust | *79C*
> - 12V intake + 12V exhaust | *81C*
> 
> With Akasa Slimfan:
> 
> - Akasa intake (100%) + Silverstone exhaust 5V | *71C*
> - Akasa intake (100%) + Silverstone exhaust 12V | *74C*
> - Akasa intake (100%) + Silverstone intake 5V | *69C*
> - Akasa intake (100%) + Silverstone intake 12V | *68C*


Which Akasa Slim fan model are you using?


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy99*
> 
> Which Akasa Slim fan model are you using?


The Slimfan 120mm, this one http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&model=AK-FN078

In full speed, its louder than the preinstalled Silverstone's though. You may want to consider the Prolimatech Vortex (slim) but it costs twice as much


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hexx00*
> 
> Cooler Master XtraFlo Slim


It seems to have identical blades to the Akasa fan I tried, they're probably the same rebranded fan from an unknown OEM. If that's true, it'd performs similar to the preinstalled Silverstone fans.


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> It seems to have identical blades to the Akasa fan I tried, they're probably the same rebranded fan from an unknown OEM. If that's true, it'd performs similar to the preinstalled Silverstone fans.


I think all of them are re-branded Globe Fans. just like the fans inside most of the SFX-L psu on the market


----------



## wilko147

Hi everyone,
I'm new here but found this forum and it's exactly what I'm after!
I'm building my first htpc (tonight hopefully) and thought I'd introduce myself, let you know what my build is and see if anyone has any tips!
My build is only a moderate build in terms of spec but bare in mind I'm upgrading from a q6600, 8gb ddr2 with a gtx460 to this so expecting a bit better performance.

Here's my build...

Silverstone FTZ01B
Silverstone sfx500-l
Intel i5 4690k
Asus z97i plus
16gb Hyper fury ddr3 (2x8gb)
Asus strix gtx970 4gb
Panasonic ue-265 slot load Bly Ray drive
Windows 10 pro 64

I think I'm happy with the build process but was wondering about the optical drive. It has a facia with eject button but without looking I'm guessing this will be hidden in the back of the case? Do I need to take the fascia off the drive before installing. The slot in the case looks quite narrow.


----------



## ruffhi

@Wilko147 ... that all looks good (and almost an identical list to what I put in my build - see signature). What CPU cooler are you thinking of using?

Re the panasonic ... it can be installed without removing the fascia. You cannot see / use the eject button so you need to use windows explorer's eject option of the drive to get it to eject the CD / DVD / Blue-Ray.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> So I've installed the prolimatech case fan and tested temps again. It's quieter  but hasn't made much difference to the CPU temp. Perhaps a degree or three, not more than that. Tomorrow or the next day I'll take everything apart and test with the Scythe instead of the Noctua.


SO...

Scythe shuriken received. Dismantled the build to install my m.2 SSD and also swap the L12 for the Shuriken... only to discover that the shuriken does not have enough clearance for my RAM (g.skill trident, heatsink fins already removed)... So unfortunately I can't tell you all what the difference is between the two coolers. I have little inclination to get new RAM and pull it all apart again...

But I did also installed the two Noctua S12A PWM fans on the GPU side while I was playing around with it.

These have improved my temps on the GPU (eVGA 970 FTW edition) by roughly 8-10 degrees at load (tested using Unigine Heaven ultra and Furmark). They aren't as quiet as I thought they would be, but that may be a function of there being two of them, and also I think that, because there isn't much space between the fans and the GPU, there is some noise at higher rpm caused by the fans blowing directly on to a semi-hard surface (ie. the eVGA ACX fans).

They are a definite performance improvement over the stock silverstone fans - GPU load temps are stable in the low 70s, instead of low 80s. I am going to have a play around to see how much difference running the fans around 80% instead of 100% has.

I've also had a more extended play around with the fan settings on the Prolimatech USV, which is sitting above the L12, running with the lower small fan only (pulling air through the heatsink down on to CPU socket). Allowing the fan speed to ramp up between 60 and 80 degrees from 70% to 100% has meant that the CPU, at 4.1GHz, runs prime95 with around 65 degrees stable, on auto voltages, which I am much happier with compared to my previous installation (which was giving me load temps over 80). Intel Burn test does still see my CPU temps spike up into the high 80s and low 90s but they are only temporary peaks and the temps come down quickly back to the mid-high 60s, which suggests to me that the heatsink is doing its job of getting heat out of the CPU efficiently.

I will do some more testing with some higher overclocks to try and find the sweet spot in the holy trinity of OC vs Temps/voltage vs fan noise.


----------



## tmaven

Finally removed color from my old RVZ01.

Guys do you know how works DirectCU2 cooling (airflow)?
I have amd 290 and it went hot!

2 side fans were oriented out - from case. Should I try other way?

I forgot to take that special L-power cable... so PSU is out on normal one


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Guys do you know how works DirectCU2 cooling (airflow)?
> I have amd 290 and it went hot!
> 
> 2 side fans were oriented out - from case. Should I try other way?


set the fans in the GPU area to pull into the case - cool air into the case, sucked onto the GPU by the card's fans, pushed out the back of the case.


----------



## enningo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> SO...
> 
> Scythe shuriken received. Dismantled the build to install my m.2 SSD and also swap the L12 for the Shuriken... only to discover that the shuriken does not have enough clearance for my RAM (g.skill trident, heatsink fins already removed)... So unfortunately I can't tell you all what the difference is between the two coolers. I have little inclination to get new RAM and pull it all apart again...
> 
> But I did also installed the two Noctua S12A PWM fans on the GPU side while I was playing around with it.
> 
> These have improved my temps on the GPU (eVGA 970 FTW edition) by roughly 8-10 degrees at load (tested using Unigine Heaven ultra and Furmark). They aren't as quiet as I thought they would be, but that may be a function of there being two of them, and also I think that, because there isn't much space between the fans and the GPU, there is some noise at higher rpm caused by the fans blowing directly on to a semi-hard surface (ie. the eVGA ACX fans).
> 
> They are a definite performance improvement over the stock silverstone fans - GPU load temps are stable in the low 70s, instead of low 80s. I am going to have a play around to see how much difference running the fans around 80% instead of 100% has.
> 
> I've also had a more extended play around with the fan settings on the Prolimatech USV, which is sitting above the L12, running with the lower small fan only (pulling air through the heatsink down on to CPU socket). Allowing the fan speed to ramp up between 60 and 80 degrees from 70% to 100% has meant that the CPU, at 4.1GHz, runs prime95 with around 65 degrees stable, on auto voltages, which I am much happier with compared to my previous installation (which was giving me load temps over 80). Intel Burn test does still see my CPU temps spike up into the high 80s and low 90s but they are only temporary peaks and the temps come down quickly back to the mid-high 60s, which suggests to me that the heatsink is doing its job of getting heat out of the CPU efficiently.
> 
> I will do some more testing with some higher overclocks to try and find the sweet spot in the holy trinity of OC vs Temps/voltage vs fan noise.


Thanks for the update!

Might just have to go with a Prolimatech fan then, being in the 60s would make me more confident to bump up a mild OC.

What are you planning to do with the Big Shuriken?


----------



## tmaven

yes, far better... few hours of dota2 @ max .... max 77°C


----------



## Petehmb

For those here with the beefy 980 and up GPUs, have you had any issues with the weight of the card putting pressure/bending the riser? Is it still able to hold everything nicely if you have the case sitting on its side in an entertainment center vs vertically on your desk? Any issues? I'm looking at an ML07 build with a PNY GTX 980 4gb...thanks.


----------



## Yzakz

I finally finished my build, but I have a doubt. Which is a good fan configuration for this case? I'm using a Corsair H55 with a Thermaltake fan for intake but don't know if the GPU area case fans should be as intake or exhaust considering I'm using the case horizontal. Another question is which is a good temp range for the CPU (i5-4690K) and the GPU (Sapphire Radeon R9 280)? Using every fan as intake I'm getting 35°C (idle - no OC) and 45-50°C (playing games like Batman AK) on the CPU and 30°C (idle) and 50-60°C (gaming).


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> For those here with the beefy 980 and up GPUs, have you had any issues with the weight of the card putting pressure/bending the riser? Is it still able to hold everything nicely if you have the case sitting on its side in an entertainment center vs vertically on your desk? Any issues? I'm looking at an ML07 build with a PNY GTX 980 4gb...thanks.


the GPU won't bend the riser. The design of the riser is such that if you have a GPU correctly installed in it, you shouldn't have any problems with torsion warping anything.

Where people might run into problems if trying to run a GPU _without_ using the riser.

The case is designed to be usable either horizontally or vertically. I've tried both and it performs better thermally if it's vertical (especially on the GPU side).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enningo*
> 
> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Might just have to go with a Prolimatech fan then, being in the 60s would make me more confident to bump up a mild OC.
> 
> What are you planning to do with the Big Shuriken?


you're welcome.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the Shuriken. I can't return it (I opened the plastic bag containing the mounting kits) and anyway I have no desire to pay the return postage to get it back to Amazon in the USA... so I will most likely re-sell it in Australia on the secondary market. This cooler isn't in stock anywhere that I can find here in .au so I should be able to get a decent price for it.


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> For those here with the beefy 980 and up GPUs, have you had any issues with the weight of the card putting pressure/bending the riser? Is it still able to hold everything nicely if you have the case sitting on its side in an entertainment center vs vertically on your desk? Any issues? I'm looking at an ML07 build with a PNY GTX 980 4gb...thanks.


I have an EVGA GTX 980. I lay the case down horizontally and the graphics card doesn't put much if any stress on the riser. The bracket that fixes the GPU in place seems to help avoid this. Though if you get a card that doesn't fit with the bracket, I could see it putting stress on the riser. In this thread I've noticed that people with the Asus Strix style GPUs have issues with the bracket due to the heat pipes on the STRIX being too tall. In those cases some have used zip ties in place of the bracket to secure the GPU.

I don't know much about PNYs models, but if you are looking at the reference version I'm sure that won't be an issue.


----------



## tmaven

Yes, for example Asus DirectCU2 cooler is not good for this case as well.

I can't use power cable extender. It collides with heatsink.


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX 980. I lay the case down horizontally and the graphics card doesn't put much if any stress on the riser. The bracket that fixes the GPU in place seems to help avoid this. Though if you get a card that doesn't fit with the bracket, I could see it putting stress on the riser. In this thread I've noticed that people with the Asus Strix style GPUs have issues with the bracket due to the heat pipes on the STRIX being too tall. In those cases some have used zip ties in place of the bracket to secure the GPU.
> 
> I don't know much about PNYs models, but if you are looking at the reference version I'm sure that won't be an issue.


This is the one I got:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133563


----------



## rickywong

Hi guys!

Since RVZ02 has been released, Who is planning on getting it?


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickywong*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Since RVZ02 has been released, Who is planning on getting it?


had considered it, but still can't get it in the UK


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> This is the one I got:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133563


Ok, yeah that has the reference cooler. It won't have any issues fitting with the bracket.


----------



## Xenocidex

I found the amazing resource which is this thread, and was hoping to draw on the expertise here in preparation for my build as you all know the platform so well!

1. Which of the cases based on the RVZ01 have the large power supply grill?
2. Is there currently a "Best" CPU cooler to go with?
3. Has anyone tried removing the GPU fans and shroud, and replacing them with full size case fans attached to the case?
4. Has anyone modded a handle onto one of these cases like the ML08?
5. It looks like the RVZ01 has more vents than the ML07, does one have better airflow than the other?
6. Are long SFX (SFX-L) supported on all of these cases?
7. Is it recommended to purchase the Silverstone short cable kit, or are the included SFX cables short enough to reduce clutter?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## p4inkill3r

I'm sorry to be the millionth person to ask, but is there a release date for the RVZ02 yet?


----------



## staffsMike

Sorry double post


----------



## staffsMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> I'm sorry to be the millionth person to ask, but is there a release date for the RVZ02 yet?


Now..ish

I can see them for preorder on overclockers.co.uk if you are in the UK along with the handle and non handle version of the ml08.


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenocidex*
> 
> I found the amazing resource which is this thread, and was hoping to draw on the expertise here in preparation for my build as you all know the platform so well!
> 
> 1. Which of the cases based on the RVZ01 have the large power supply grill?
> 2. Is there currently a "Best" CPU cooler to go with?
> 3. Has anyone tried removing the GPU fans and shroud, and replacing them with full size case fans attached to the case?
> 4. Has anyone modded a handle onto one of these cases like the ML08?
> 5. It looks like the RVZ01 has more vents than the ML07, does one have better airflow than the other?
> 6. Are long SFX (SFX-L) supported on all of these cases?
> 7. Is it recommended to purchase the Silverstone short cable kit, or are the included SFX cables short enough to reduce clutter?
> 
> Thank you for your time!


Interested in hearing the answers to #5 and #7 as well.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenocidex*
> 
> I found the amazing resource which is this thread, and was hoping to draw on the expertise here in preparation for my build as you all know the platform so well!
> 
> 1. Which of the cases based on the RVZ01 have the large power supply grill?
> 2. Is there currently a "Best" CPU cooler to go with?
> 3. Has anyone tried removing the GPU fans and shroud, and replacing them with full size case fans attached to the case?
> 4. Has anyone modded a handle onto one of these cases like the ML08?
> 5. It looks like the RVZ01 has more vents than the ML07, does one have better airflow than the other?
> 6. Are long SFX (SFX-L) supported on all of these cases?
> 7. Is it recommended to purchase the Silverstone short cable kit, or are the included SFX cables short enough to reduce clutter?
> 
> Thank you for your time!


2- probably cryorig c1, if you can fit it in your mobo, not for Asus ones. Or easier installation and better, in some cases Big Shuriken 2
5-yes RVz01 has better airflow
6- yes they are I own a sharkoon silent storm 500 sfx which is sfx L format.
7-in my case flat "short" cables came with the PSU and is much easier for cable management than regular PSU cables.


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenocidex*
> 
> I found the amazing resource which is this thread, and was hoping to draw on the expertise here in preparation for my build as you all know the platform so well!
> 
> 1. Which of the cases based on the RVZ01 have the large power supply grill?
> 2. Is there currently a "Best" CPU cooler to go with?
> 3. Has anyone tried removing the GPU fans and shroud, and replacing them with full size case fans attached to the case?
> 4. Has anyone modded a handle onto one of these cases like the ML08?
> 5. It looks like the RVZ01 has more vents than the ML07, does one have better airflow than the other?
> 6. Are long SFX (SFX-L) supported on all of these cases?
> 7. Is it recommended to purchase the Silverstone short cable kit, or are the included SFX cables short enough to reduce clutter?
> 
> Thank you for your time!


1 - RVZ01 V2.0 and the FTZ01 are the ones I know of
2 - See the first post on this thread
3 - Dunno
4 - Dunno
5 - Maybe? I don't think that will make a difference
6 - Kind of, you can install the SFX-L on any case, but the fan will not always be unobstructed
7 - No need, the cables on the SFX psu are shorter that the common ATX cables


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staffsMike*
> 
> Now..ish
> 
> I can see them for preorder on overclockers.co.uk if you are in the UK along with the handle and non handle version of the ml08.


Gah.


----------



## ruffhi

Re #5, the internals of the case for RVZ01 and ML07B are identical ... so I don't think there is any impact on air flow.


----------



## Petehmb

Looking at the ML07 vs ML08, it looks like the 08 does not have any front ports - for headphones, USB, or anything else. Is that right? Also looks a bit slimmer - how does that limit you guys on CPU coolers and such?


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Looking at the ML07 vs ML08, it looks like the 08 does not have any front ports - for headphones, USB, or anything else. Is that right? Also looks a bit slimmer - how does that limit you guys on CPU coolers and such?


Yes it does, it's hidden under a sliding flap.


----------



## dsmush

I am tempted to build in the FTZ01. I was considering a Mini ATX case (Xigmatek Aquila) primarily for handles to carry between rooms but this case doesn't look much bigger than a 90's VCR so I assume its easy enough to pick up and carry within the house (compared to my FT02







)

I want to know if these parts would fit with good cooling in horizontal position as I don't really want it in vertical. I'll also be replacing the 390 with a top of the line Pascal or AMD HBM2 card in 2016 so would something resembling this years Fury X fit in the case with its water cooling?
http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/txhngs


----------



## vamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmush*
> 
> I am tempted to build in the FTZ01. I was considering a Mini ATX case (Xigmatek Aquila) primarily for handles to carry between rooms but this case doesn't look much bigger than a 90's VCR so I assume its easy enough to pick up and carry within the house (compared to my FT02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I want to know if these parts would fit with good cooling in horizontal position as I don't really want it in vertical. I'll also be replacing the 390 with a top of the line Pascal or AMD HBM2 card in 2016 so would something resembling this years Fury X fit in the case with its water cooling?
> http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/txhngs


The case's thermal performance in its horizontal configuration will be worse than in its vertical configuration, but maybe you can buy some powerful fans that will be able to overcome the restrained amount of space that the fans will have to suck in air.


----------



## dsmush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vamoose*
> 
> The case's thermal performance in its horizontal configuration will be worse than in its vertical configuration, but maybe you can buy some powerful fans that will be able to overcome the restrained amount of space that the fans will have to suck in air.


I know thermals will be worse but what sort of temps? safe or oven-like. I don't know if next years cards will all be water cooled like the Fury X is so I wonder if a water cooled GPU would fit? as I know it can fit full length GPUs.


----------



## vamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmush*
> 
> I know thermals will be worse but what sort of temps? safe or oven-like. I don't know if next years cards will all be water cooled like the Fury X is so I wonder if a water cooled GPU would fit? as I know it can fit full length GPUs.


Sorry I couldn't be more specific, you're going to have to look for posts in this thread to see how people dealt with the horizontal config.


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmush*
> 
> I know thermals will be worse but what sort of temps? safe or oven-like. I don't know if next years cards will all be water cooled like the Fury X is so I wonder if a water cooled GPU would fit? as I know it can fit full length GPUs.


You're looking at anywhere from 5-10 °C increase in the horizontal position over the vertical position. Water cooled GPUs are likely not going to fit because there won't be space to mount the radiator. The case is designed for air cooling and does it very well in the vertical position.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenocidex*
> 
> I found the amazing resource which is this thread, and was hoping to draw on the expertise here in preparation for my build as you all know the platform so well!
> 
> 1. Which of the cases based on the RVZ01 have the large power supply grill?
> 2. Is there currently a "Best" CPU cooler to go with?
> 3. Has anyone tried removing the GPU fans and shroud, and replacing them with full size case fans attached to the case?
> 4. Has anyone modded a handle onto one of these cases like the ML08?
> 5. It looks like the RVZ01 has more vents than the ML07, does one have better airflow than the other?
> 6. Are long SFX (SFX-L) supported on all of these cases?
> 7. Is it recommended to purchase the Silverstone short cable kit, or are the included SFX cables short enough to reduce clutter?
> 
> Thank you for your time!


Here are SilverStone's answers to your questions:

1. As shown on SX500-LG's product page, RVZ01 V1.3 and ML07 V1.1 have larger power supply vents to accommodate SFX-L. The FTZ01, which was launched much later has it from its initial release.

2. Our recommended choice for CPU coolers are TD03-SLIM for liquid cooling, NT06-PRO without case fan, and AR06 with case fan.

3. Every card is different, however, we'd generally suggest keeping GPU fans and shroud as RVZ01 has just about the best cooling performance already for the form factor.

4. We have not.

5. From the factory, RVZ01 is equipped with two fans while ML07 has none so you can't compare reviews of both. If both have no fans or identical number of fans installed, their performance would be the same.

6. Yes

7. No, all of our SFX PSUs already come with shorter cables so you shouldn't have to purchase additional short cable kit for them.


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> 1. As shown on SX500-LG's product page, RVZ01 V1.3 and ML07 V1.1 have larger power supply vents to accommodate SFX-L. The FTZ01, which was launched much later has it from its initial release.


It's a shame that we can't always guarantee which revision of the RVZ01 will be shipped, in my case I've just ordered the case and will wait for delivery before ordering the PSU


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenocidex*
> 
> 4. Has anyone modded a handle onto one of these cases like the ML08?


Depending on why you want the handle... if you're looking to make it easy for transport why not use a Case Carrier like http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_13002.html for those times you're taking it out of the house/apartment/man-cave ?


----------



## contay

Hello everyone!

I am planning to switch my secondary rig from Node 304 to Raven (RVZ01) and I wonder what might be best cooling solution for Xeon 1231v3?

Other primary components are:
Asrock H97M-itx/ac
MSI gtx760 gaming (twin frozer cooler)
2x SSD
Silverstone Strider 600W SFX Gold+
Crucial ballistix sport (2x8)

So, Ram does not have high heatsinks and I'd like to go with best reasonable aircooler. Should I abandon top fan for higher cooler? Would, ie, Cryorig C1 fit there?


----------



## sjredo

Hi, I've tried searching the forums without luck... does anyone know if a 980 MSI will fit the FTZ01 with riser on? Thanks!


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjredo*
> 
> Hi, I've tried searching the forums without luck... does anyone know if a 980 MSI will fit the FTZ01 with riser on? Thanks!


Can't really help you unless you say the exact msi model but silverstone says "Expansion Card Support graphics card up to 13", width restriction - 5.88" so you should be able to work it out.


----------



## ruffhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am planning to switch my secondary rig from Node 304 to Raven (RVZ01) and I wonder what might be best cooling solution for Xeon 1231v3?
> 
> Other primary components are:
> Asrock H97M-itx/ac
> MSI gtx760 gaming (twin frozer cooler)
> 2x SSD
> Silverstone Strider 600W SFX Gold+
> Crucial ballistix sport (2x8)
> 
> So, Ram does not have high heatsinks and I'd like to go with best reasonable aircooler. Should I abandon top fan for higher cooler? Would, ie, Cryorig C1 fit there?


The mobo, etc that you have is what I have in ML07B. I've got a C1 in there and enough room (don't ask me how) to fit in a 25mm fan. See pics in my HTPC build linked below.


----------



## tmaven

Testing layout :-D max 75°C in OCCT, 76°C gpu

cpu - 4690k @ 1,28V
gpu - asus 290 @ 1000/1260
cooler - corsair h100 + 2x noctua 1300


----------



## dsmush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> You're looking at anywhere from 5-10 °C increase in the horizontal position over the vertical position. Water cooled GPUs are likely not going to fit because there won't be space to mount the radiator. The case is designed for air cooling and does it very well in the vertical position.


Thanks. Do you happen to know of any similar (games console-like) cases that would accommodate something like a Fury X?

Do we know whether the high end Pascal and AMD cards will be water cooled like the Fury X?


----------



## kgtuning

My RVZ01


Just arrived today so no hardware yet. Very impressed with the quality of the case.


----------



## SrMapache

Finally Second prolimatech vortex 14 has arrive, CPU temp with both fans is 5-7 Celsius degrees less than with one fan(CPU cooler) + gasket



The gap between both fans is around 8-10mm


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmush*
> 
> Thanks. Do you happen to know of any similar (games console-like) cases that would accommodate something like a Fury X?


Np. The next best case would be the Silverstone SG13, you can mount 1 120mm watercooling radiator in that case, so it would theoretically fit the Fury X, but then the CPU would have to be air cooled and the SG13 doesn't air cool the CPU too well. It's actually made for watercooling the CPU together with an air cooled GPU that draws in air from the open side vents. I would say don't worry about water cooling the GPU too much, like with the Fury X, if you go with the RVZ01/FTZ01, your GPU is going to get very good cooling from the dual 120mm fans mounted on the chassis because they are right in front of the GPU, and the case is very well designed to exhaust hot air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> My RVZ01
> 
> 
> Just arrived today so no hardware yet. Very impressed with the quality of the case.


I'm not sure about the RVZ01, but the FTZ01 is extremely well build. My first aluminium case and I can see why it costs more than the RVZ01. It feels really solid, except for one of the side panels that don't sit flush with the case. But that's not really much of an issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjredo*
> 
> Hi, I've tried searching the forums without luck... does anyone know if a 980 MSI will fit the FTZ01 with riser on? Thanks!


It should fit just fine with the riser card. However, the small extra clip on top to secure the GPU might not fit because of the MSI 980's heatpipes, but that's something you don't have to worry about it you don't move the case about often.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am planning to switch my secondary rig from Node 304 to Raven (RVZ01) and I wonder what might be best cooling solution for Xeon 1231v3?
> 
> Other primary components are:
> Asrock H97M-itx/ac
> MSI gtx760 gaming (twin frozer cooler)
> 2x SSD
> Silverstone Strider 600W SFX Gold+
> Crucial ballistix sport (2x8)
> 
> So, Ram does not have high heatsinks and I'd like to go with best reasonable aircooler. Should I abandon top fan for higher cooler? Would, ie, Cryorig C1 fit there?


As Ruffhi mentioned, the Cryorig C1 does seem to fit with a 25mm fan, even those specifications technically exceed the max cooler height on the RVZ01 manual. The C1 should provide ample cooling for the CPU, as will the Raijintek Pallas. And yes you will not be able to use RAMs with high heatsinks if you opt for either of those coolers.

However, you can also consider the Cooltek LP53 cooler, it is barely any larger than the stock intel cooler, but it cools extremely well for its size because it is made of pure copper and the build quality is very good. I'm using one right now on my G3258 and it is doing an amazing job with a Noctua NF-A15 as a chassis fan. I get about 35 °C over ambient temperature with the LP53 in games, with the G3258 overclocked to 4.4 at 1.28v. In Aida64 I get an average of 40 °C over ambient, and max of 50° over ambient.

It's not going to cool as well as the Cryorig C1 or Raijintek Pallas if you want to hit a high overclock, but if you go for a moderate overclock, the LP53 cools exceptionally well, especially since it makes installation and part compatibility very easy.


----------



## rickywong

After doing some research, I kinda confirm that the *RVZ02* can not deal with high-end specs(poor airflow).

So I might stick with RVZ01, oh well.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> As Ruffhi mentioned, the Cryorig C1 does seem to fit with a 25mm fan, even those specifications technically exceed the max cooler height on the RVZ01 manual. The C1 should provide ample cooling for the CPU, as will the Raijintek Pallas. And yes you will not be able to use RAMs with high heatsinks if you opt for either of those coolers.
> 
> However, you can also consider the Cooltek LP53 cooler, it is barely any larger than the stock intel cooler, but it cools extremely well for its size because it is made of pure copper and the build quality is very good. I'm using one right now on my G3258 and it is doing an amazing job with a Noctua NF-A15 as a chassis fan. I get about 35 °C over ambient temperature with the LP53 in games, with the G3258 overclocked to 4.4 at 1.28v. In Aida64 I get an average of 40 °C over ambient, and max of 50° over ambient.
> 
> It's not going to cool as well as the Cryorig C1 or Raijintek Pallas if you want to hit a high overclock, but if you go for a moderate overclock, the LP53 cools exceptionally well, especially since it makes installation and part compatibility very easy.


I might check both, LP53 and Rajintek. As I mentioned my rig packs Xeon 1231v3 so no overclocking there. Cryorig products are even harder to get in Finland than they are expensive so another options are more than welcome.


----------



## skintrade

Case just landed... 
v1.5... suweet...

500w SFX-L PSU here we come!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> Case just landed...
> v1.5... suweet...
> 
> 500w SFX-L PSU here we come!


Awesome, mine came yesterday v1.5 too


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickywong*
> 
> After doing some research, I kinda confirm that the *RVZ02* can not deal with high-end specs(poor airflow).
> 
> So I might stick with RVZ01, oh well.


Care to share?


----------



## brawleyman

@skintrade and/or @kgtuning

Can you guys elaborate on what v1.5 has different about it? Last I knew of, v1.3 has the larger opening for the psu vent. I am considering upgrading to this case from my current U2.

Perhaps some pics would be in order?


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> @skintrade and/or @kgtuning
> 
> Can you guys elaborate on what v1.5 has different about it? Last I knew of, v1.3 has the larger opening for the psu vent. I am considering upgrading to this case from my current U2.
> 
> Perhaps some pics would be in order?


will snap away when I get my mitts on it... had it delivered to my office as I could guarantee someone would be there for delivery, but I'm working on client site (doh) and only ordered as Overclockers(.co.uk) have a deal on it this week


----------



## brawleyman

Thanks @skintrade!









Looking forward to see what improvements they've made. My brother has the first version with the smaller vent.


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Thanks @skintrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see what improvements they've made. My brother has the first version with the smaller vent.


Maybe @SilverStone could give us some information on the changes between revisions?


----------



## brawleyman

I wish they would revise it to be similar to the RVZ02 with completely separate compartments and direct access to the GPU.

I wonder if they have a changelog somewhere detailing the changes made in reach revision? That would be great.


----------



## kgtuning

I honestly do not know the difference of the revisions just that we can use the SFL-L PSU. Hopefully Silverstone can enlighten us?


----------



## Petehmb

Can't decide between the ML07 or ML08. However, I DO want to run this horizontally - ie, going into an entertainment center under my TV. With an i5, probably stock cooler, and a GTX 980, how do you guys think the heat will be?


----------



## Yzakz

I know everybody is looking for advice about keeping the temperatures low, but I want to know if someone has modded the case aesthetically, you know, paint, lights, something like that.


----------



## rycust

I'm not sure if this has been posted yet but I emailed Silverstone about US availability of the RVZ02 and apparently the ML08 and the RVZ02 are in stock at AeroCooler.com right now if anyone in the US is interested, (looks like they ship from California). They also said Newegg and Amazon are getting stock in one to two weeks.

I also asked Silverstone about a handle version of the RVZ02 and they said there isn't going to be one but they are considering selling the handle separately, (the ML08 handle should fit on the RVZ02 too).


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rycust*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been posted yet but I emailed Silverstone about US availability of the RVZ02 and apparently the ML08 and the RVZ02 are in stock at AeroCooler.com right now if anyone in the US is interested, (looks like they ship from California). They also said Newegg and Amazon are getting stock in one to two weeks.
> 
> I also asked Silverstone about a handle version of the RVZ02 and they said there isn't going to be one but they are considering selling the handle separately, (the ML08 handle should fit on the RVZ02 too).










Great news!

AeroCooler wants to charge like $26 to ship it ground, I'm waiting for it to the Egg or Prime, but thanks for the info nevertheless.


----------



## vamoose

I say buy some Gentle Typhoons or EK Vardars, something with high airflow at high static pressures, and let 'em rip and see how they do to cool whichever component you decide will be facing the ground.


----------



## drm8627

anybody who owns the mlo7:

what kinds of temps are you getting with your gpu?
which gpu are you using and what kind of cooling is on it?

thnks to anyone who answrs


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Can't decide between the ML07 or ML08. However, I DO want to run this horizontally - ie, going into an entertainment center under my TV. With an i5, probably stock cooler, and a GTX 980, how do you guys think the heat will be?


Depending on whether the area under your TV is open or enclosed, whether there will be air circulation there, and whether you will be overclocking your components, whether you will be using the dust filters, the heat could end up recirculating and heat the components in the case up quite a bit. I've seen some posts in here where the temperatures do get pretty hot in a scenario like yours, up to 10 °C or more depending on the conditions.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> Depending on whether the area under your TV is open or enclosed, whether there will be air circulation there, and whether you will be overclocking your components, whether you will be using the dust filters, the heat could end up recirculating and heat the components in the case up quite a bit. I've seen some posts in here where the temperatures do get pretty hot in a scenario like yours, up to 10 °C or more depending on the conditions.


if i didnt overclock anything, in a ml07 case, and i made sure it had access to fresh air, and i had a 4790k at stock speeds and a r9 fury in there what kinds of temps do you think id get? do you think id suffer from throttling, with dust filters?


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> Maybe @SilverStone could give us some information on the changes between revisions?


These revisions were minor, but for those of you curious:

V1.4 - Enlarge cable pass-thru hole on the steel 2.5" drive tray below the optical drive bay. This will allow for more cables to be easily routed on the front side of the case.

V1.5 - Remove SilverStone logo on the plastic graphics card holder tray. This was done for PC companies that wish to use RVZ01/ML07/FTZ01 body and don't want their customers to know the case was from SilverStone.


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> These revisions were minor, but for those of you curious:
> 
> V1.4 - Enlarge cable pass-thru hole on the steel 2.5" drive tray below the optical drive bay. This will allow for more cables to be easily routed on the front side of the case.
> 
> V1.5 - Remove SilverStone logo on the plastic graphics card holder tray. This was done for PC companies that wish to use RVZ01/ML07/FTZ01 body and don't want their customers to know the case was from SilverStone.


Thanks @SilverStone always nice to know what changes occur even if minor. (co. I work for releases changlogs to clients for even micro [x.x.x] releases of our stuff with every product sold - but then again its s/w)


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> if i didnt overclock anything, in a ml07 case, and i made sure it had access to fresh air, and i had a 4790k at stock speeds and a r9 fury in there what kinds of temps do you think id get? do you think id suffer from throttling, with dust filters?


I can't give you exact temps for sure because I'm not using the set up you described, but without overclocking and as long as air circulation around the case isn't obstructed, I'm quite sure you wouldn't suffer from throttling even with dust filters, assuming you put fans on all three intake slots in the case. I would advise changing the stock silverstone fans out to something a little more powerful like the Noctua NF-P12 (NF-F12s are a little noisier) or Bequiet Silent Wings 2, and if possible. The slim stock fans are very quiet but don't push much airflow.

Also, depending on the applications you run, the stock cooler should be sufficient, unless you run applications that really stress the CPU across all its cores continuously for long periods. But if you can afford it, no harm upgrading to an aftermarket cooler, I would highly recommend the LP53, almost as small as the stock cooler and very efficient.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> I can't give you exact temps for sure because I'm not using the set up you described, but without overclocking and as long as air circulation around the case isn't obstructed, I'm quite sure you wouldn't suffer from throttling even with dust filters, assuming you put fans on all three intake slots in the case. I would advise changing the stock silverstone fans out to something a little more powerful like the Noctua NF-P12 (NF-F12s are a little noisier) or Bequiet Silent Wings 2, and if possible. The slim stock fans are very quiet but don't push much airflow.
> 
> Also, depending on the applications you run, the stock cooler should be sufficient, unless you run applications that really stress the CPU across all its cores continuously for long periods. But if you can afford it, no harm upgrading to an aftermarket cooler, I would highly recommend the LP53, almost as small as the stock cooler and very efficient.


ok thanks, ill be getting a small form factor cpu cooler. do you think the r9 fury from sapphire would fit? i think its 12 and a half inches long.

Edit: i saw this case supports up to 13 inch cards, so this should work right?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202157&cm_re=r9_fury-_-14-202-157-_-Product


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> ok thanks, ill be getting a small form factor cpu cooler. do you think the r9 fury from sapphire would fit? i think its 12 and a half inches long.
> 
> Edit: i saw this case supports up to 13 inch cards, so this should work right?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202157&cm_re=r9_fury-_-14-202-157-_-Product


Yes it will fit fine in the case. I'm using a Sapphire Nitro R9 390 myself and it fits perfectly. The Sapphire R9 Fury is about the same length and height, so there will be no problem fitting it in. However, I looked at some pictures, and the R9 Fury is slightly thicker than the R9 390. I'm using the R9 390 with 25mm Noctua fans in front of them just fine, and there is even some allowance (though not too much) between the Noctua fans and the R9 390. I'm not sure if 25mm fans will fit with the R9 Fury because it is slightly thicker than the R9 390. If you can't fit 25mm fans in, you can always look at 15mm Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 Fans.

By the way I just realised you were intending to get the ML07 case. It does not come with any case fans or dust filters just FYI if you didnt know.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> Yes it will fit fine in the case. I'm using a Sapphire Nitro R9 390 myself and it fits perfectly. The Sapphire R9 Fury is about the same length and height, so there will be no problem fitting it in. However, I looked at some pictures, and the R9 Fury is slightly thicker than the R9 390. I'm using the R9 390 with 25mm Noctua fans in front of them just fine, and there is even some allowance (though not too much) between the Noctua fans and the R9 390. I'm not sure if 25mm fans will fit with the R9 Fury because it is slightly thicker than the R9 390. If you can't fit 25mm fans in, you can always look at 15mm Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 Fans.
> 
> By the way I just realised you were intending to get the ML07 case. It does not come with any case fans or dust filters just FYI if you didnt know.


that is good to know, thank you. that creates an issue, though, ill have to buy the gpu, THEN see what fans will fit, ill have to see if i can figure out the measurements when I get the chance.


----------



## vamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> Yes it will fit fine in the case. I'm using a Sapphire Nitro R9 390 myself and it fits perfectly. The Sapphire R9 Fury is about the same length and height, so there will be no problem fitting it in. However, I looked at some pictures, and the R9 Fury is slightly thicker than the R9 390. I'm using the R9 390 with 25mm Noctua fans in front of them just fine, and there is even some allowance (though not too much) between the Noctua fans and the R9 390. I'm not sure if 25mm fans will fit with the R9 Fury because it is slightly thicker than the R9 390. If you can't fit 25mm fans in, you can always look at 15mm Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 Fans.
> 
> By the way I just realised you were intending to get the ML07 case. It does not come with any case fans or dust filters just FYI if you didnt know.


Which Noctua's, and how are your temperatures? If I upgrade my rig, I'd like to know that the case handles venting out the heat of the 390 sufficiently.


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vamoose*
> 
> Which Noctua's, and how are your temperatures? If I upgrade my rig, I'd like to know that the case handles venting out the heat of the 390 sufficiently.


I'm using the Noctua NF-P12s and the Sapphire R9 390 Nitro, all of them running at 60% fan speed because the case is near to me and I don't like it too noisy.

R9 390 running at 1100MHz core, 1580MHz memory at +50mv core voltage, I get a steady 74°C in most GPU intensive games, ambient temperature 27°C, so that's a 47°C rise over ambient. If you upped the fan speeds I'm sure you would get better temps. The case does a fantastic job of exhausting hot air out the back of the GPU as well as the top vents of the case. I'm using the FTZ01 with stock fan filters on all intakes.
 so hot air can exhaust directly from the grilled area.

My CPU is the G3258 clocked at 4.4GHz at 1.28v iirc, using the LP53 cooler on PWM auto, with the Noctua NF-A15 PWM on auto as well (it's really quiet even at max speed), I get about 60°C in most games, ambient temperature of 27°C, so that's about 33°C over ambient.


----------



## sjredo

Hey everyone!

Do the MSI OC GTX 970 & 980 fit FTZ01 WITH the riser card?

If not using the riser, wouldn't that affect the cooling on the case since the card isnt against the intakes?

Thanks!


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjredo*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Do the MSI OC GTX 970 & 980 fit FTZ01 WITH the riser card?
> 
> If not using the riser, wouldn't that affect the cooling on the case since the card isnt against the intakes?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes they both fit in the FTZ01 with the riser card. I'm not sure what you mean 'not using the riser', you can't fit the graphics cards by plugging them in directly into the motherboard if that's what you mean, it just won't fit the case.


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> Depending on whether the area under your TV is open or enclosed, whether there will be air circulation there, and whether you will be overclocking your components, whether you will be using the dust filters, the heat could end up recirculating and heat the components in the case up quite a bit. I've seen some posts in here where the temperatures do get pretty hot in a scenario like yours, up to 10 °C or more depending on the conditions.


Area under is open front, circle cutout in back for cables, shelf is roughly as tall as a DVD case, but maybe 4 feet wide.
Will be using the dust filters.
Probably won't be overclocking (much)(very minor safe tweaks).
Not much in the way of air circulation in there. I could put it on the top of the shelf right next to/under the TV I suppose if I had to. Maybe vertical orientation behind the TV would be better?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> I'm using the Noctua NF-P12s and the Sapphire R9 390 Nitro, all of them running at 60% fan speed because the case is near to me and I don't like it too noisy.
> 
> R9 390 running at 1100MHz core, 1580MHz memory at +50mv core voltage, I get a steady 74°C in most GPU intensive games, ambient temperature 27°C, so that's a 47°C rise over ambient. If you upped the fan speeds I'm sure you would get better temps. The case does a fantastic job of exhausting hot air out the back of the GPU as well as the top vents of the case. I'm using the FTZ01 with stock fan filters on all intakes.
> so hot air can exhaust directly from the grilled area.
> 
> My CPU is the G3258 clocked at 4.4GHz at 1.28v iirc, using the LP53 cooler on PWM auto, with the Noctua NF-A15 PWM on auto as well (it's really quiet even at max speed), I get about 60°C in most games, ambient temperature of 27°C, so that's about 33°C over ambient.


Exhausting out the back is what I'm concerned with mainly - back of the cabinet is mostly closed off, so anything exhausted will circle right back around to intake with only some of it going out the front of the cabinet.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean 'not using the riser', you can't fit the graphics cards by plugging them in directly into the motherboard if that's what you mean, it just won't fit the case.


only way I can think of would be using a PCIe ribbon extender.

Main thing that using a ribbon instead of the riser does is changes the airflow dynamics inside the case. The riser included by silverstone has the effect of chambering the CPU/Mobo/PSU into one side of the case and the GPU in to the other side.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Maybe vertical orientation behind the TV would be better?


I found vertical orientation behind my PC monitor to be preferable to horizontal under my PC monitor.

Quote:


> V1.4 - Enlarge cable pass-thru hole on the steel 2.5" drive tray below the optical drive bay. This will allow for more cables to be easily routed on the front side of the case.


hehe all the water coolers who need somewhere to route the tubes will be happy.


----------



## vamoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> I'm using the Noctua NF-P12s and the Sapphire R9 390 Nitro, all of them running at 60% fan speed because the case is near to me and I don't like it too noisy.
> 
> R9 390 running at 1100MHz core, 1580MHz memory at +50mv core voltage, I get a steady 74°C in most GPU intensive games, ambient temperature 27°C, so that's a 47°C rise over ambient. If you upped the fan speeds I'm sure you would get better temps. The case does a fantastic job of exhausting hot air out the back of the GPU as well as the top vents of the case. I'm using the FTZ01 with stock fan filters on all intakes.
> so hot air can exhaust directly from the grilled area.
> 
> My CPU is the G3258 clocked at 4.4GHz at 1.28v iirc, using the LP53 cooler on PWM auto, with the Noctua NF-A15 PWM on auto as well (it's really quiet even at max speed), I get about 60°C in most games, ambient temperature of 27°C, so that's about 33°C over ambient.


Those are some good temps. I've only got one Scythe Slip Stream over the GPU, so that's what worries me. The other GPU intake is blocked. I'm getting about 60-62°C with my 7870GHz at +150MHz core during Valley, but that was on a pretty cool night. Anyhow, thanks for the data! Hope you enjoy your R9 390.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vamoose*
> 
> I've only got one Scythe Slip Stream over the GPU, so that's what worries me. The other GPU intake is blocked. I'm getting about 60-62°C with my 7870GHz at +150MHz core during Valley


what's blocking it?

anyway, FWIW, my eVGA FTW+ GTX970 is being cooled by a pair of NF-S12A PWMs and I'm still getting temps over 70 degrees when running Unigine Heaven, similar delta over ambient to Hansen6 with his 390.

Spec sheet suggests that the NF S12 is a better case fan than the NF P12, but I don't know if the tight confines of the FTZ01 mean that the added static pressure might actually have some value.


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petehmb*
> 
> Area under is open front, circle cutout in back for cables, shelf is roughly as tall as a DVD case, but maybe 4 feet wide.
> Will be using the dust filters.
> Probably won't be overclocking (much)(very minor safe tweaks).
> Not much in the way of air circulation in there. I could put it on the top of the shelf right next to/under the TV I suppose if I had to. Maybe vertical orientation behind the TV would be better?
> Exhausting out the back is what I'm concerned with mainly - back of the cabinet is mostly closed off, so anything exhausted will circle right back around to intake with only some of it going out the front of the cabinet.


Yea it's better not to have it in a spot where the hot air recirculates. Tends to warm up the case unnecessarily. Depending on the TV, the back panel can get warm too. If it's convenient you should probable just try out the possible locations for the case and run some stress tests to see which temperature/location is most acceptable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vamoose*
> 
> Those are some good temps. I've only got one Scythe Slip Stream over the GPU, so that's what worries me. The other GPU intake is blocked. I'm getting about 60-62°C with my 7870GHz at +150MHz core during Valley, but that was on a pretty cool night. Anyhow, thanks for the data! Hope you enjoy your R9 390.


No problem and thanks! Not sure what's blocking the other intake but two fans are better than one in this case!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> what's blocking it?
> 
> anyway, FWIW, my eVGA FTW+ GTX970 is being cooled by a pair of NF-S12A PWMs and I'm still getting temps over 70 degrees when running Unigine Heaven, similar delta over ambient to Hansen6 with his 390.
> 
> Spec sheet suggests that the NF S12 is a better case fan than the NF P12, but I don't know if the tight confines of the FTZ01 mean that the added static pressure might actually have some value.


The higher static pressure of the NF P12 definitely helps pull more air through the case grill and fan filter. I'm not sure how quiet the NFS12 is, but I tested the NF F12 and it was quite loud for me, especially at max. The NF P12s however produce an acceptable amount of noise and have decent airflow/static pressure specs too, so I thought it was a good pick, either the P12s or the Bequiet Silent Wings 2, and I went with the P12s because of Noctua's awesome customer support and 6 year warranty.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> The higher static pressure of the NF P12 definitely helps pull more air through the case grill and fan filter. I'm not sure how quiet the NFS12 is, but I tested the NF F12 and it was quite loud for me, especially at max. The NF P12s however produce an acceptable amount of noise and have decent airflow/static pressure specs too, so I thought it was a good pick, either the P12s or the Bequiet Silent Wings 2, and I went with the P12s because of Noctua's awesome customer support and 6 year warranty.


well the F12 specifically is designed as a heatsink fan with high static pressure, it's not really intended to be used as a case fan, although there's nothing stopping you from doing that if you wanted to.

As for the P12 versus the S12A...

critical stats:
NF-S12A PWM
max 1200rpm
max airflow: 107.5 m3/h
noise: 17.8 dB(A)
Static pressure : 1.19mm H2O

NF-P12 PWM
max 1300rpm
max airflow: 92.3 m3/h
noise: 19.8 dB(A)
Static pressure : 1.68mm H2O

The F12 is quite similar to the P12 in terms of airflow, but is louder (22.4dB(A)) and has much higher static pressure (2.61mm H2O).

In theory, as long as there's "enough" static pressure to get air through, then it becomes all about airflow. Static pressure *should* really only matter for case fans where you have noise dampening filters over an exhaust or really heavy intake filters. (but I know there's often a difference between "should" and "does")


----------



## Petehmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> Yea it's better not to have it in a spot where the hot air recirculates. Tends to warm up the case unnecessarily. Depending on the TV, the back panel can get warm too. If it's convenient you should probable just try out the possible locations for the case and run some stress tests to see which temperature/location is most acceptable.


The only problem is there's not much room behind the TV. It's a 47" LG LED TV, super thin, but so's the shelf it sits on - and I already have speakers on the front part of the shelf just in front of the TV. I don't want to put the case on the carpet next to the TV stand. Also I like my apartment warm so it's typically around 72F inside.


----------



## p4inkill3r

@SilverStone

Can you provide any update for when vendors other than Aerocool will have the RVZ02 for sale?


----------



## contay

Hey guys, little poll here. As I said before I am abandoning my well served Node 304. I am going with either RVZ01 or FTZ01. I prefer Raven little more for aesthetics but is there something superb in FTZ01 against Raven?


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Hey guys, little poll here. As I said before I am abandoning my well served Node 304. I am going with either RVZ01 or FTZ01. I prefer Raven little more for aesthetics but is there something superb in FTZ01 against Raven?


I was more or less indifferent to the looks of the RVZ01 and FTZ01. For me, the I did not like the fact that the Raven was made of plastic; the aluminium body construction is the main reason why the FTZ01 is more expensive.

The cases are otherwise identical, so given that you prefer the look of the Raven then there's no reason not to get the cheaper RVZ01 unless like me you care that it's made of plastic.


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Hey guys, little poll here. As I said before I am abandoning my well served Node 304. I am going with either RVZ01 or FTZ01. I prefer Raven little more for aesthetics but is there something superb in FTZ01 against Raven?


Be careful which version of the RVZ01 you get too. The older models have smaller PSU vent cutouts for 80mm fans on SFX PSUs, while the newer ones have 120mm ones to match the SFX-L size. Also the place where you plug in the power to the PSU on the case is in a slightly better position on the FTZ01, and won't block taller cards like the Asus Strix. Not sure if the newer RVZ01s have shifted the position of the power plug connector. The FTZ01 just comes naturally with all these updates, and the aluminium construction is very well done apart from one side panel that is not completely flush with the case, but that's not a huge issue.


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> Also the place where you plug in the power to the PSU on the case is in a slightly better position on the FTZ01, and won't block taller cards like the Asus Strix. Not sure if the newer RVZ01s have shifted the position of the power plug connector. The FTZ01 just comes naturally with all these updates, and the aluminium construction is very well done apart from one side panel that is not completely flush with the case, but that's not a huge issue.


Power cable entry is lower on newer RVZ01s, recommend getting case before ordering PSU if you go for the RVZ as you cannot always guarantee which revision will be shipped by dealers as some have old stock, but you could ask before ordering.


----------



## contay

@ddtt, @hansen6 thanks for quick reply.

Price isn't really an issue, difference isn't that great after all. All alumium frame is nice, no doubt but black plastic isn't that bad. Also, I have 600W sfx strider so 120 or 80mm vent for psu matters a little. When it comes to case revision, vendor I most likely buy case has no Ravens in stock but available if ordered so there are good chances I get later if not latest revision.

When it comes to GPU, this is going to be just a movie machine (and some GF gaming so she doesn't bother me if I play something on my main rig).

As said, I plan mounting following components there (updated list):
Xeon 1231v3
Asrock H97M-itx/ac (one with wlan)
2x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sports CL9
MSI GTX760 Gaming OR Gigabyte Gtx760 Windforce 3x OC
Silverstone strider 600W SFX
2x2,5" SSD, maybe one 2,5/3,5 HDD
No slim slot odd.

Cpu cooler will be modt likely Rajintek Pallas or almost identical Thermalright AXP-200. I havent decides yet.

Even this isn't really a gaming rig or high end, I'd like to add some bling there in form of red leds. I havent used them before as I think they are usually little show off (sorry mates!) But some red glow from vents would be nice and not too much. Can I fit 25mm think fans with 2 slot gpu or should I just go with molex-connected red leds?

E: Oh btw, is revision number visible in case package in some barcode sticker or something like that?


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> @ddtt, @hansen6 Can I fit 25mm think fans with 2 slot gpu or should I just go with molex-connected red leds?
> 
> E: Oh btw, is revision number visible in case package in some barcode sticker or something like that?


25mm fans and 2 slot GPUs are tight but doable, can limit airflow overall though

Revision number is on the outside of the main packaging for the RVZ01 (big white label - right side v1.5 for mine)


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> @ddtt, @hansen6 thanks for quick reply.
> 
> Even this isn't really a gaming rig or high end, I'd like to add some bling there in form of red leds. I havent used them before as I think they are usually little show off (sorry mates!) But some red glow from vents would be nice and not too much. Can I fit 25mm think fans with 2 slot gpu or should I just go with molex-connected red leds?
> 
> E: Oh btw, is revision number visible in case package in some barcode sticker or something like that?


25mm fans do fit with 2 slot gpus, and there will be about half a cm between the fans and the gpu. It's not such a bad thing if you have one of the newer gpus that turn off the fan below 60°C I think. Not sure if any 760s have that function though.


----------



## contay

@skintrade, @hansen6

Thanks for replies!

Could u recommend fans below gpu, slim fans maybe?


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> @skintrade, @hansen6
> 
> Thanks for replies!
> 
> Could u recommend fans below gpu, slim fans maybe?


The prolimatech ultra sleek 12 are quite highly rated 120mm slim fans, and pretty much the only good slim fans I know of. Unfortunately it doesn't come with LEDs.


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Guys do you know how works DirectCU2 cooling (airflow)?
> I have amd 290 and it went hot!
> 
> 2 side fans were oriented out - from case. Should I try other way?


Yes, I had the exact same GPU, and the temp were good with the fans as intake (except for the VRM, which is a known issue of the card). How do you plan to manage the cable since the DCU2 is very wide, the cable wont fit. What I did was I bought a long L-cable so it went directly from the PSU straight to the wall. Let me know if you have a better solution than that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dsmush*
> 
> I know thermals will be worse but what sort of temps? safe or oven-like. I don't know if next years cards will all be water cooled like the Fury X is so I wonder if a water cooled GPU would fit? as I know it can fit full length GPUs.


I *think* it will fit, since the Fury X is really short. That essentially gives the second 120mm fan slot free space above it, so you can mount the radiator over there. I cannot guarantee though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> As shown on SX500-LG's product page, RVZ01 V1.3 and ML07 V1.1 have larger power supply vents to accommodate SFX-L. The FTZ01, which was launched much later has it from its initial release.


I have the older version (dont know if its 1.0, 1.1, or 1.2) and I plan to get an SFXL PSU, can I trade/exchange to the newer version? Ill pay for shipping or a small fee that might be involved in it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yzakz*
> 
> I know everybody is looking for advice about keeping the temperatures low, but I want to know if someone has modded the case aesthetically, you know, paint, lights, something like that.


The only thing I did so far is I used PWM fan splitter for the front LED, so both LEDs in front now act as power LED because I hate the randomly blinking HDD access LED. I have seen plenty of RVZ01 that was custom painted (orange, silver, gray).

Oh yeah, I also have no need for a reset button, do you have any idea how to repurpose that button?
Im thinking to install some LED strips in it and use that button to toggle between colors (similar to the iBuyPower Revolt), but I don't know how.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> The prolimatech ultra sleek 12 are quite highly rated 120mm slim fans, and pretty much the only good slim fans I know of. Unfortunately it doesn't come with LEDs.


I happned to take a look at them so good to know they are worth money. Leds are secondary and I can use led strips if I really want them.


----------



## Gdourado

Is there a big difference for cable management by going with the 500w sfx-L psu instead of the shorter 600w SFX?

Cheers!


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Is there a big difference for cable management by going with the 500w sfx-L psu instead of the shorter 600w SFX?
> 
> Cheers!


Cables are still going to be pretty messy because of the small size of the case and how full it will get with all the components in it. Only real difference is that the SFX-L is longer than the SFX, and will thus obstruct one of the SSD mounts directly in front of the PSU where the cables come out of it.


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> Cables are still going to be pretty messy because of the small size of the case and how full it will get with all the components in it. Only real difference is that the SFX-L is longer than the SFX, and will thus obstruct one of the SSD mounts directly in front of the PSU where the cables come out of it.


Actually as the 500-LG comes with the 'flat' cable type, the SSD mount on the graphic card bracket at the front on the case is fairly clear (as long as you plan your routing, just like normal)


----------



## drm8627

it seems to me that the dimensions of the asus strix r9 fury are a lot smaller than the sapphire r9 fury, so i may get that one. what size case fans would i be able to fit with the asus strix r9 fury , in the ml07?

Im mostly worried about the case fans supplying air to the gpu, so i would need some powerful fans, but seeing as in my current build im using ltra kaze fans, they are way too damn loud, id like something in the middle of quiet and powerful (static pressure and airflow, to make sure my card doesnt shorten its lifespan by consistently being too hot)


----------



## skintrade

the Asus Strix R9 is about 9mm shallower, and should mean that you would be able to fit up to 25mm fans (with about 5mm clear), so the sapphire would require 12mm (slim) versions for space


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> the Asus Strix R9 is about 9mm shallower, and should mean that you would be able to fit up to 25mm fans (with about 5mm clear), so the sapphire would require 12mm (slim) versions for space


ok cool man, what fans would you recommend? looking for quiet but powerful.

And another thing, every build video ive seen for the ml07, they skip past how the gpu is oriented (facing down towards the fans, or up towards nothing)

which way does the gpu face? im hoping its facing the fans.


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> ok cool man, what fans would you recommend? looking for quiet but powerful.
> 
> And another thing, every build video ive seen for the ml07, they skip past how the gpu is oriented (facing down towards the fans, or up towards nothing)
> 
> which way does the gpu face? im hoping its facing the fans.


Face down, same as the RVZ01 the case its based on - if you're unsure of how you would build a rig with the ML07 - downlaod the manual in advance here http://silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-ML07-Manual.pdf


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> Face down, same as the RVZ01 the case its based on


ok cool that makes me feel much better. thanks for your help.


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> Actually as the 500-LG comes with the 'flat' cable type, the SSD mount on the graphic card bracket at the front on the case is fairly clear (as long as you plan your routing, just like normal)


Hmm, i'm pretty sure I couldn't fit an SSD into the slot in front of the PSU cables with the SFX-L version. I tried to, and it was not a good fit, even if I bent the cable part near the plug almost 90°.


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> Hmm, i'm pretty sure I couldn't fit an SSD into the slot in front of the PSU cables with the SFX-L version. I tried to, and it was not a good fit, even if I bent the cable part near the plug almost 90°.


I could be wrong (does happen) as I am basing it on a visual check as only have the PSU and case here... I'll test and get a pic as soon as i get the build underway


----------



## Gdourado

So, what is the better recommendation?
The 600w sfx or the 500w sfx-l?
The 600w is double the cost..,
Is it worth it?

Cheers!


----------



## Gdourado

I have almost my new sff build decided.
One thing I still have pending is deciding on the case.
Right now I am between the EVGA hadron air or the Silverstone RVZ01.

The bulld will be:
- Asrock Z170 Gaming ITX board
- i5 6600k or i7 6700k. Still thinking if the i7 is worth 100 euros more...
- 16gb Corsair ddr4 2400
- Reference 980ti blower cooler
- if EVGA, then EVGA ITX cooler.
- if RVZ, then Silverstone NT06 pro.

What case would give better cooling and provide better temps both for the CPU and GPU to allow cool operation and more overclock?

Thanks for your opinion.
Cheers!


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> So, what is the better recommendation?
> The 600w sfx or the 500w sfx-l?
> The 600w is double the cost..,
> Is it worth it?
> 
> Cheers!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I have almost my new sff build decided.
> One thing I still have pending is deciding on the case.
> Right now I am between the EVGA hadron air or the Silverstone RVZ01.
> 
> The bulld will be:
> - Asrock Z170 Gaming ITX board
> - i5 6600k or i7 6700k. Still thinking if the i7 is worth 100 euros more...
> - 16gb Corsair ddr4 2400
> - Reference 980ti blower cooler
> - if EVGA, then EVGA ITX cooler.
> - if RVZ, then Silverstone NT06 pro.
> 
> What case would give better cooling and provide better temps both for the CPU and GPU to allow cool operation and more overclock?
> 
> Thanks for your opinion.
> Cheers!


If you wanted more room to overclock both the CPU + 980ti, it would be safer to get the 600W PSU. It's supposed to be slightly noisier than the 500W SFX-L version cause of the small fan, but I can't confirm that because I've never used the 600W. The 500W SFX-L is silent and my other components are louder than it.

It depends what applications you run on your computer, to decide whether you should get the 6600k or 6700k. But if you are the kind of person that keeps your CPU for more than 3 years, I would suggest getting the 6700k if you can afford that comfortably anyway. I know some people will disagree, but I've seen benchmarks where the minimum FPS is higher on the 6700k than the 6600k. Plus with the 980ti, it gives you more room to see the CPU do its work.

I also think you should aim to get 3000MHz CL15 RAM or better for the skylake platform. Apparently the slower RAMs don't perform as well on this platform if you read the reviews that benchmark different RAMs.

Try to get an aftermarket cooler for the GPU if you can, the way the RVZ01 is designed, the two fans in front of the GPU will work very well at exhausting all the hot air from an open cooler, compared to if the shroud were holdnig all the hot air in it. Aftermarket coolers generally run quieter as well.

As this is the RVZ01 forum, I would have to recommend it over the EVGA Hadron








But in all honestly it is much better at cooling than the Hadron. You have two fans directly in front of the GPU, 1 fan directly on top of the CPU cooler, and good exhaust options, and positive air pressure with air filters for a relatively dust free pc!

But if you do get the RVZ/FTZ01, you could look into other coolers than the NT06. Stuff like Cryorig C1/Raijintek Pallas probably offer the best cooling for overclocking, but also the LP53 for a smaller footprint and almost equally good cooling.


----------



## testedandbaked

Here's some of my PM advice that I though might help others in the pursuit of water cooling.
Quote:


> I was using the old (discontinued) H220 as the H220X has the pump built into the reservoir and there will therefore not be enough space to fit the original 15mm thick fans, the radiator and the width of the pump. I would not recommend using a second hand H220 (except for the rad) anymore as it has caused me a lot of headache as the pump failed recently like many reports around the Internet. Also, CPU temps were suboptimal with the block/pump combo.
> 
> What I would recommend you do to save yourself a lot of headache is to go full custom. I used the two original fans, surprisingly they have been adequate to handle ~300w
> 
> The case should stand upright with the GPU at the top to allow the heat to escape the case through the shortest possible path.
> 
> 25mm thick 240 radiator with a set of angled or swiveling barbs (to tilt the tubing away from the GPU's output ports, or even better, go for a 1 slot GPU)
> 
> Either a universal or full GPU block. Sorry, no recommendations here other than to make sure that it fits your GPU and that the barbs do not point perpendicular to the GPU or you will not have enough clearance to the radiator.
> 
> Any usual 1150/1155 CPU block, space should not be an issue here.
> 
> Laing DDC variant with some sort of speed control to go silent. To mount it where the manual suggests, you will need one with slots for screws and the standard top like http://www.dangerden.com/store/images/D/ddc-exploded.jpg
> You will not be able to use custom tops with this due to the extremely tight fit, the inlet and outlet both need to face towards the back of the case.
> 
> I do not suggest a traditional reservoir as you don't have much space and it will not be easily accessible if you mount it at the top of your loop where the GPU assembly is. Instead, just make a simple T-line sitting near the top of the case with enough tubing that you can pull it out of the case without taking it apart to drain/fill, similar to http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=41300
> This will make your life much easier.
> 
> Finally, you will need a minimum of 2m of tubing (expect about 50cm left with no mistakes, highly suggest you get more than this)
> 
> Suggested order of connection: CPU > (In) Pump (Out) > GPU > T-line > Rad > CPU


----------



## Yadanka

I need some help. May I ask the owners of these beautiful cases if anybody has used 450w non-modular PSU? Compact PSU >300w are extremely rare here, and I could only find Zalman ZM450-FX (non-modular). Could it fit or is this absolutely not suitable?


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yadanka*
> 
> I need some help. May I ask the owners of these beautiful cases if anybody has used 450w non-modular PSU? Compact PSU >300w are extremely rare here, and I could only find Zalman ZM450-FX (non-modular). Could it fit or is this absolutely not suitable?


See post 2404


----------



## Yadanka

Thank you very much for help! It looks strange, but I couldn't find it using forum search.

Also I've found recently some guys managed to use ATX PSU, so I do have more choices than I supposed before. Awesome!


----------



## wishy1

Has anyone had any experience with the L9x65 Noctua CPU cooler? It's 65mm tall 4 heat pipes and space for a 15mm fan in the ML07 or RVZ01. Full ram compatibility

http://www.hardwareslave.com/reviews/hardware-reviews/cooling-hardware-reviews/noctua-nh-l9x65-low-profile-cpu-cooler-review-2/


----------



## mulberrycrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wishy1*
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with the L9x65 Noctua CPU cooler? It's 65mm tall 4 heat pipes and space for a 15mm fan in the ML07 or RVZ01. Full ram compatibility
> 
> http://www.hardwareslave.com/reviews/hardware-reviews/cooling-hardware-reviews/noctua-nh-l9x65-low-profile-cpu-cooler-review-2/


it's a crackin cooler


----------



## wishy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mulberrycrush*
> 
> it's a crackin cooler


so have you used it? I'm running a very hot 760k 100 TDP CPU temps are 70 at idle with current zalman


----------



## mulberrycrush

Yip, i5 4670, good all round not too loud. It will have some limitations, but it's a decent cooler in its window of operation


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wishy1*
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with the L9x65 Noctua CPU cooler?


Oh dang. Wish I'd known about this a month ago.

I think I'll buy one and test it out. I'm still not entirely happy with the single-fan L12.

edit: looks like it's no better at cooling than the DeepCool Gabriel, which frankly is a cheap piece of ****.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7292/noctua-nh-l9x65-low-profile-cpu-cooler-review/index6.html


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> So, what is the better recommendation?
> The 600w sfx or the 500w sfx-l?
> The 600w is double the cost..,
> Is it worth it?
> 
> Cheers!


I would get the physically smaller sfx unit, i.e. the 600W, simply because the case is already tight in terms of space. An extra centimetre here and there does make a a fair bit of difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> Hmm, i'm pretty sure I couldn't fit an SSD into the slot in front of the PSU cables with the SFX-L version. I tried to, and it was not a good fit, even if I bent the cable part near the plug almost 90°.


I had problems installing a SSD on the centre bracket anyway.

The layout of the case is such that you don't have enough length in the SATA daisy chain (I'm talking about the flat 4-connector cable included with the SX600G, which is a lot like the one pictured second from right in this image) to connect to the 3.5" on top of the PSU bracket AND the SSD spot on the centre brace in front of the PSU AND the two 2.5" SSD spots on top of the GPU riser.

If you do have three SSDs and need to install a one drive here, you could use a molex-> SATA adapter, or a SATA extension cable. For me, I didn't have one handy when building and I didn't want to add more cables in to the case than I had to.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> @SilverStone
> 
> Can you provide any update for when vendors other than Aerocool will have the RVZ02 for sale?


RVZ02 and ML08 have been shipped to other vendors in the US since last week so they should be showing up elsewhere soon. You may also contact our US office directly for more up to date details:

http://www.silverstonetek.com/contactus.php


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> RVZ02 and ML08 have been shipped to other vendors in the US since last week so they should be showing up elsewhere soon. You may also contact our US office directly for more up to date details:
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/contactus.php


Thanks, but Chrome is giving me a security error for your site!


----------



## mulberrycrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wishy1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mulberrycrush*
> 
> it's a crackin cooler
> 
> 
> 
> so have you used it? I'm running a very hot 760k 100 TDP CPU temps are 70 at idle with current zalman
Click to expand...

Another review

http://www.hardwareasylum.com/reviews/cooling/noctua_nh-l9x65/page4.aspx


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> RVZ02 and ML08 have been shipped to other vendors in the US since last week so they should be showing up elsewhere soon. You may also contact our US office directly for more up to date details:
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/contactus.php


I'm reviews starting to show up like http://www.techspot.com/review/1062-silverstone-raven-rvz02/

Can you tell when it might be put on sale. I want to dump my SG08


----------



## SHwoKing

A lot of good informations here about the Silverstone cases. Thank you all !

I'm currently planning a new build around the FTZ01 case :

- Motherboard : Gigabyte GA Z170N WIFI
- CPU : Intel I5 6600K Skylake
- CPU Cooler : Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
- Ram : Crucial Ballisitx 2X4 go (wonder if I upgrade to 2X8 go...)
- GPU : EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX2.0+
- SSD : Crucial MX200 M.2 250 go
- PSU : Silverstone SX500-LG - 500W
- Case : Silverstone FTZ01

For CPU Cooling, i hesitate between getting a Scythe Slip Stream PWM Fan (25mm) as intake and remove the one above the heatsink or keep it and get a Scythe Slip Stream Slim (12mm) as intake. What's would be the best cooling solution ?


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Thanks, but Chrome is giving me a security error for your site!


Our site may have been hacked over the weekend which prompt this error message, we are currently working to get our main site off the black list. In the meantime, you can access our alternate website at:

http://www.silverstonetek.com.tw/contactus.php?area=en

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I'm reviews starting to show up like http://www.techspot.com/review/1062-silverstone-raven-rvz02/
> 
> Can you tell when it might be put on sale. I want to dump my SG08


RVZ02 and ML08 should be available in most countries as we speak. If you are in Europe, expect them to be available in about a couple of weeks.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> - CPU Cooler : Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
> - Ram : Crucial Ballisitx 2X4 go (wonder if I upgrade to 2X8 go...)


with the RAM, I'm not sure exactly which crucial kit you are looking at, but ram clearance is an issue with the scythe big shuriken. My g.skill tridentX dimms are 39mm tall without the heatspreader fin, and they were too tall to fit under the scythe on my ASUS Z97I Plus which has a very similar layout to the GA-Z170N WIFI.
RAM without any heatspreader on top (approx 30mm tall) would have fit; I'm not sure what the exact max clearance would be under the scythe.
*TLDR: get RAM without heatspreaders* if you want to use the big shuriken is my recommendation.

Quote:


> For CPU Cooling, i hesitate between getting a Scythe Slip Stream PWM Fan (25mm) as intake and remove the one above the heatsink or keep it and get a Scythe Slip Stream Slim (12mm) as intake. What's would be the best cooling solution ?


As far as fan setup goes, IIRC there's not quite enough space to put a 25mm +15mm fan on top of the scythe. You either need to run with the stock cooler fan or some other slim fan. I think the prolimatech ultra slim vortex 140mm is the best intake fan to install on the side panel. I think you can use a 140mm fan that has 120mm mounting holes on the top of the scythe; my suggestion would be the Cryorig XT140, which has higher static pressure than the Prolimatech USV.


----------



## p4inkill3r

http://www.techspot.com/review/1062-silverstone-raven-rvz02/


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/1062-silverstone-raven-rvz02/


Excellent review! My only question is will the windowless version perform nearly the same thermally. Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Milestailsprowe

I see that there are mounting holes behind the graphics card in the ML08/RVZ02. Anyone think there is enough room to put a SSD and it be fine?


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I see that there are mounting holes behind the graphics card in the ML08/RVZ02. Anyone think there is enough room to put a SSD and it be fine?


not sure what you're asking...?
Do you mean, in the 2.5" drive mounts on the back of the GPU mounting bracket, shown at the top right of this picture?

A 2.5" SSD will fit pretty much perfectly into these slots.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> not sure what you're asking...?
> Do you mean, in the 2.5" drive mounts on the back of the GPU mounting bracket, shown at the top right of this picture?
> 
> A 2.5" SSD will fit pretty much perfectly into these slots.




I mean but a SSD in these ^ spots and still fit a regular GPU


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> I mean but a SSD in these ^ spots and still fit a regular GPU


I think the answer to the question I think you're asking is in the manual - page 17.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-RVZ02-Manual.pdf
Quote:


> If the card used is shorter than 7.8" (200mm), then an additional 3.5" or 2.5" drive can be installed next to it. Please refer to diagram for this installation, you will need to do this before installing optical drive


your other option is to install the 2.5" / 3.5" drive instead of a slim optical drive. But I suspect you win't be able to do a 3.5" drive on both sides unless you come up with a way to fasten at least one of the drives without using screws


----------



## embuzen

Ok folks. Just received the RVZ02 and finally completed my build. Ended up ordering from Aerocooler because Newegg and Amazon still don't seem to have it stocked yet.

*My RVZ02 summary:* An excellent case and well worth the long wait. Lives up to everything I hoped it would be. A few minor design issues such as the orientation of the PSU extension cable (upside down and had to "squish" it a bit to work with SilverStone's own SFX-500L) and the length of some the front panel wires (a bit too long in my opinion). Honestly these are not a huge deal and these are pretty much the only flaws I could find. In summary, the RVZ02 succeeds in meeting my goal which is a slim, quiet and powerful build capable of 1080p/1200p gaming at a solid 60fps. Temps are actually very decent and good enough for me anyway.

*Build specs:*
Intel Core i5-4460 running stock Intel boxed cooler
ASRock H97M-ITX
Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB memory (2x8GB)
Samsung EVO 850 512GB SSD
Zotac GTX 970 AMP Omega Core Edition
SilverStone SFX-500L

And below are some non-scientific temp readings taken from CPUID HWMonitor. *RVZ02 in vertical orientation (have not tried horizontal).

*Test Rig (Open Air) IDLE*
Ambient 27 C
CPU Core Temp 38 C
CPU Fan RPM 1745 RPM
SSD Temp 33 C
GPU Temp 36 C
GPU Fan RPM (%) 1387 RPM (33%)
GPU Core Clock 135 Mhz
GPU Mem Clock 324 Mhz

*Test Rig (Open Air) Gaming 1080P MGS:V TPP*
Ambient 27 C
CPU Core Temp 45 C (56 C peak in game)
CPU Fan RPM 1625 RPM
SSD Temp 34 C
GPU Temp 65 C (69 C peak in game)
GPU Fan RPM (%) 1575 RPM (39%)
CPU Core Clock 1354 MHz
CPU Mem Clock 3506 MHz

*RVZ02 IDLE*
Ambient 28 C
CPU Core Temp 42 C
CPU Fan RPM 1906 RPM
SSD Temp 37 C
GPU Temp 36 C
GPU Fan RPM (%) 1404 RPM (33%)
CPU Core Clock 135 MHz
CPU Mem Clock 324 MHz

*RVZ02 Gaming 1080P MGS:V TPP*
Ambient 28 C
CPU Core Temp 55C (60 C peak in game)
CPU Fan RPM 2284 RPM
SSD Temp 47 C
GPU Temp 70 C (74 C peak in game)
GPU Fan RPM (%) 3347 RPM (43%)
CPU Core Clock 1367 MHz
CPU Mem Clock 3506 MHz


----------



## crystaal

I wonder if the filtered RVZ02 would suffer from higher temps especially since you can no longer mount fans directly to the side panels.


----------



## Picigabor

I have the very same question in my mind. Filtered version can handle a sapphire fury tri-x? Non filtered surely will do. So Im buying anyway. In UK, Overclockers will sell them from October.

Edit: Does anyone know a r9 390 with lower width than 4.78" ? Because I cant find any. This means the rvz02 wont support any r9 390/x card.







That was my initial plan.

Edit2: Yes it does support. Just without the card holder/tighter.


----------



## contay

Has anyone mounted Thermalright AXP-200 in RVZ01? Does it go well? It is little larger than Rajintek pallas but could fit well if intake fan acts as cpu cooler fan as well.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> You either need to run with the stock cooler fan or some other slim fan. I think the prolimatech ultra slim vortex 140mm is the best intake fan to install on the side panel. I think you can use a 140mm fan that has 120mm mounting holes on the top of the scythe; my suggestion would be the Cryorig XT140, which has higher static pressure than the Prolimatech USV.


I had both fans, and prolimatech UV 14 is clearly a winner in terms of noise. about static pressure I didn't notice any advantage between both.


----------



## Moneyd623

Anyone got any input on what the best water cooling system would be that would fit in the RVZ02 case? Currently planning the following build, but concerned about heat, especially since I'm looking to get the all black case with the dust filter

GIGABYTE GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 (rev. 1.0) LGA 1151 Intel Z170
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 Omega Core Edition
SILVERSTONE SX500-LG
Intel Core i7-6700K
SAMSUNG 850 EVO 2.5" 250GB SATA III
G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST3000DM001 3TB
and the RVZ02 case of course (black with filter)

Also feel free to give tips/suggestions on the build, I'm new to this still.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *embuzen*
> 
> Ok folks. Just received the RVZ02 and finally completed my build. Ended up ordering from Aerocooler because Newegg and Amazon still don't seem to have it stocked yet.
> 
> *My RVZ02 summary:* An excellent case and well worth the long wait. Lives up to everything I hoped it would be. A few minor design issues such as the orientation of the PSU extension cable (upside down and had to "squish" it a bit to work with SilverStone's own SFX-500L) and the length of some the front panel wires (a bit too long in my opinion). Honestly these are not a huge deal and these are pretty much the only flaws I could find. In summary, the RVZ02 succeeds in meeting my goal which is a slim, quiet and powerful build capable of 1080p/1200p gaming at a solid 60fps. Temps are actually very decent and good enough for me anyway.
> 
> *Build specs:*
> Intel Core i5-4460 running stock Intel boxed cooler
> ASRock H97M-ITX
> Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB memory (2x8GB)
> Samsung EVO 850 512GB SSD
> Zotac GTX 970 AMP Omega Core Edition
> SilverStone SFX-500L
> 
> And below are some non-scientific temp readings taken from CPUID HWMonitor. *RVZ02 in vertical orientation (have not tried horizontal).
> 
> *Test Rig (Open Air) IDLE*
> Ambient 27 C
> CPU Core Temp 38 C
> CPU Fan RPM 1745 RPM
> SSD Temp 33 C
> GPU Temp 36 C
> GPU Fan RPM (%) 1387 RPM (33%)
> GPU Core Clock 135 Mhz
> GPU Mem Clock 324 Mhz
> 
> *Test Rig (Open Air) Gaming 1080P MGS:V TPP*
> Ambient 27 C
> CPU Core Temp 45 C (56 C peak in game)
> CPU Fan RPM 1625 RPM
> SSD Temp 34 C
> GPU Temp 65 C (69 C peak in game)
> GPU Fan RPM (%) 1575 RPM (39%)
> CPU Core Clock 1354 MHz
> CPU Mem Clock 3506 MHz
> 
> *RVZ02 IDLE*
> Ambient 28 C
> CPU Core Temp 42 C
> CPU Fan RPM 1906 RPM
> SSD Temp 37 C
> GPU Temp 36 C
> GPU Fan RPM (%) 1404 RPM (33%)
> CPU Core Clock 135 MHz
> CPU Mem Clock 324 MHz
> 
> *RVZ02 Gaming 1080P MGS:V TPP*
> Ambient 28 C
> CPU Core Temp 55C (60 C peak in game)
> CPU Fan RPM 2284 RPM
> SSD Temp 47 C
> GPU Temp 70 C (74 C peak in game)
> GPU Fan RPM (%) 3347 RPM (43%)
> CPU Core Clock 1367 MHz
> CPU Mem Clock 3506 MHz


So, does the RVZ02 have a strict height limit of 58mm on the CPU cooler? I have a Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet edition which sits at 60mm. I'm really interested in the ML08, unfortunately, that review on Techspot was very quick and not very detailed at all. Imma wait for a real review of the case.

Do you have pics?

@Moneyd623 The RVZ02 does not support any case fans at all, therefore no water cooling. Your CPU and GPU will be doing all the work.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moneyd623*
> 
> Anyone got any input on what the best water cooling system would be that would fit in the RVZ02 case? Currently planning the following build, but concerned about heat, especially since I'm looking to get the all black case with the dust filter
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 (rev. 1.0) LGA 1151 Intel Z170
> ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 Omega Core Edition
> SILVERSTONE SX500-LG
> Intel Core i7-6700K
> SAMSUNG 850 EVO 2.5" 250GB SATA III
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB)
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST3000DM001 3TB
> and the RVZ02 case of course (black with filter)
> 
> Also feel free to give tips/suggestions on the build, I'm new to this still.


The RVZ02 does not have any mounting for case fans, so whatever water cooling setup you want would need to be rigged.


----------



## tmaven

Guys do you have blueprints of RVZ01?

I have version 1.0 with small PSU fan hole. I would like to make bigger one as version 2.X..

SS-gold 450W is loud as hell due to bad design..

Any idea? Anyone tried that?


----------



## rickywong

Man, Why doesn't SilverStone release a 600W SFX-L PS?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickywong*
> 
> Man, Why doesn't SilverStone release a 600W SFX-L PS?


Are you sure you are gonna need that much? what is your rig?

As an example this is my setup and my maximum wattage consumption is around 250-300W while gaming FarCryat 1080p, still have to test it at 1440p, no OC at the moment

*i7 4790K*
ssd samsung 250 pro evo
3.5 HDD WD green 3tb
Asus H87i plus
..
*MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming*
*SFX-L sharkook silent storm 500w 80 gold rated*


----------



## Moneyd623

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> The RVZ02 does not have any mounting for case fans, so whatever water cooling setup you want would need to be rigged.


What about an aftermarket heatsink and fan cooler then? I'm anticipating the graphics card will be the main source of most of the heat generated, but keeping the CPU cooler probably couldn't hurt.

I saw someone in another forum mention using a Noctua L12 (with the top fan removed) may be the best option for this case, but if there are any other suggestions that may offer better cooling (both graphics and cpu), I'd love to hear them.

Edit, just saw the cryorig c7 as well, looks promising!


----------



## embuzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> So, does the RVZ02 have a strict height limit of 58mm on the CPU cooler? I have a Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet edition which sits at 60mm. I'm really interested in the ML08, unfortunately, that review on Techspot was very quick and not very detailed at all. Imma wait for a real review of the case.
> 
> Do you have pics?


Working on getting pics, hopefully tonight. As far as the height limit, a 60mm setup would probably press into the window/dust filter and cause it to flex a bit. Might still work... Worst case you can remove the window / dust panel for unlimited clearance.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickywong*
> 
> Man, Why doesn't SilverStone release a 600W SFX-L PS?


probably because there is already a 700W for those who want a PSU bigger 500W.

And most of the systems which would *need* more than 500W wouldn't fit in an ITX box.

(FWIW I got the SFX 600W with the intention of never running it much above 50% so that it would stay cool and quiet, not because I thought my system spec needed 600W)


----------



## soiidus

I just wanted to let you know, that if you forgo the cd drive slot on the RVZ02, you can seceruly fit a 3.5 inch drive in that space. So you can fit a 13" Graphics, three ssds (assuming you cable manage enough to stuff an extra ssd by the power area and that you are using an SFX, not an SFX-L PSU), and an m.2 sata drive assuming you have one on the back of your itx motherboard.

You have to unscrew the cd drive slot holder, snap off the screw things (warning you can never attach a cd drive), then bend up the power cable clips, move the power cable out of the way, put the 3.5 HDD in, with the silver side down and the back of it facing up like the ssds, (it fits right above the font panel.) then put the cable back and bend the claps back inward to secure the hdd in place.

It's also a fair bit larger than I thought it would be, probabbly because they went from 10L to 12L. If you have any questions, let me knoww.

I should also tell you that the reset switch is a pinhole thing and requires like, a little erm, pin and also that the case filters are non magnetic and attached to the removable plastic thing, making them kinda hard to clean on one side.

REDDIT:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3m9xyk/discussion_itx_build_rvz02_can_fit_a_13_gfx_and/%5B/URL


----------



## loader963

Hey soiidos is there any other way to fit an hdd? According to specs my card is too wide and long to put in expansion slot. I know im in the minority but id really like to have a blu ray drive in there. Also can we mod in a supernova like in the rvz01?


----------



## soiidus

The only other way to fit a 3.5 HDD inside is to use a shorter graphics card. I tried a lot of things and couldn't find any other space to fit it. Now, if you remove the two tooless SSD holders, like literally cutting them out or something, it could work, and then you can put your SSD where the power cables are.... I'm not going to attempt this though because I am using those ssd holders. I'm 95% sure you can't mod a supernova in, the case is a lot thinner, and won't fit the height of that psu at all, I mean, unless you cut out the side, but then what's the point of a slim case if half a psu is sticking out.

Please note that this requires an SFX, it won't work with SFX L, because the space won't be large enough to throw an extra ssd in.


----------



## embuzen

More RVZ02 pics


----------



## tmaven

PSU.... Corsair guys confirmed November 2015 release of their SFX 600W. (it will be used in their Bulldock systems)

My case so far.... RVZ01 version 1.0

*I will cut of HDD holders on PSU holder to avoid collision with FAN on Corsair H100i*


*Have to make new PSU hole as well. Asus DirectCU colling is too big. I will do that on right in mesh, not on left (too small).*


*For future use I will cut holes for bigger PSU fan. Even this original design is bad for 450W sfx. It is so loud!!!*


*Window to see motherboard - Asus Maximus VIII Gene. Unfortunately corsair h100i radiator may cover it.*


----------



## sallekmo

I recommend the Thermalright Axp100r, it was alot better than the intel cooler, the AR06, the shuriken big 2, im just waiting for the cryorig c7 cooler to test to see if it cools any better, the axp100r gave me 75 degrees on 4.2 ghz for my 4690k


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soiidus*
> 
> The only other way to fit a 3.5 HDD inside is to use a shorter graphics card. I tried a lot of things and couldn't find any other space to fit it. Now, if you remove the two tooless SSD holders, like literally cutting them out or something, it could work, and then you can put your SSD where the power cables are.... I'm not going to attempt this though because I am using those ssd holders. I'm 95% sure you can't mod a supernova in, the case is a lot thinner, and won't fit the height of that psu at all, I mean, unless you cut out the side, but then what's the point of a slim case if half a psu is sticking out.
> 
> Please note that this requires an SFX, it won't work with SFX L, because the space won't be large enough to throw an extra ssd in.


No I didn't think about the width of the psu lol. I really wish Silverstone would release that 700 watt sfx psu already. And I guess I'll see if I can sell/swap my gigabyte for a narrower card so I can keep the hdd and odd. Thanks you really helped shape my plans soiidus I couldnt find any other builds out there yet to ask those questions.


----------



## drm8627

if i put the asus strix fury in the MLO7 case, which way should i orientate the fans inside the case? blowing towards or away from card?


----------



## embuzen

soiidos - What GPU are you running? And what CPU / GPU temps are you seeing? Curious how the RVZ02 version with black panels compares to the windowed version.


----------



## vicyo

Does anybody know if it's possible to buy only the Aluminium Frame from the FTZ01? I'm asking it because I doubt that the FTZ01 will be ever be available in my country.


----------



## soiidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *embuzen*
> 
> soiidos - What GPU are you running? And what CPU / GPU temps are you seeing? Curious how the RVZ02 version with black panels compares to the windowed version.


@embuzen

Sorry I don't know why the reply button isn't working or how to use it on this site, all my stuff looks really weird. I just assumed standard bb code.

I'm using an EVGA 980ti, acx sc + backplate and a intel 4790k with a box cooler. The box cooler is terrbile (as usual) don't use it lol.

I don't have a thermal camera but I'm planning to borrow a laser temperature gauge I will report those results to you.

This room is 84 degrees F, at idle, the GPU is 63C, with three 1440p monitors plugged in and a youtube video in the background.

I'm switching the box cooler for the AR06 cooler, I'll have those temp results for you sometime soon. (also check the reddit post)


----------



## soiidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *embuzen*
> 
> soiidos - What GPU are you running? And what CPU / GPU temps are you seeing? Curious how the RVZ02 version with black panels compares to the windowed version.


Aha! I found it!

RVZ02 Temps:

This case seems to have been designed to be vertical. Best temps are vertical. Three Monitors, all 1440P, Ar06 Cooler, 4.6GHZ 4790K, EVGA SC ACX 980Ti
No Dust Filter:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vertical:
CPU: 79C Max Load, Ambient 30C, 40C Idle.
GPU: Base settings EVGA 980 Ti AXS SC+ Backplate, 62C Idle (885mhz) Furmark: 79C Max Load ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Horizontal: (Cpu Fan Side Down)
Idle: 50C 89C Load
GPU: 75C Load, 60C Idle
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Horizontal: Gpu Side Down
CPU: 40C Idle, 77C Load
GPU: 88C Load, 66C Idle


----------



## Milestailsprowe

When does the RVZ02/ML08 come out. its $110 on Aerocool? Whats the MSRP on the case?

Edit.
Screw it I bought it


----------



## soiidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> When does the RVZ02/ML08 come out. its $110 on Aerocool? Whats the MSRP on the case?
> 
> Edit.
> Screw it I bought it


I got mine for 91, shipped. Did they jack the price up? MRSP Is supposed to be about $80.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soiidus*
> 
> I got mine for 91, shipped. Did they jack the price up? MRSP Is supposed to be about $80.


Actually came out to $98 with the UPS ground for the ML08 without the handle. The $26 shipping crap part


----------



## soiidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Actually came out to $98 with the UPS ground for the ML08 without the handle. The $26 shipping crap part


Yeah I know. I live in the next city over, and the shipped from anehiem, they wouldn't let me do local pickup.


----------



## wishy1

Has anyone put a nano into the ML08 or RVZ02 yet?


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> if i put the asus strix fury in the MLO7 case, which way should i orientate the fans inside the case? blowing towards or away from card?


all the fan mounting points are designed to be intakes.

you could try them as exhausts, or have one intake, one exhaust to see what gives you best results... but I think the general consensus is that all fans on this case = intake.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> all the fan mounting points are designed to be intakes.
> 
> you could try them as exhausts, or have one intake, one exhaust to see what gives you best results... but I think the general consensus is that all fans on this case = intake.


what fans are recommended for good temps with this case?


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> what fans are recommended for good temps with this case?


really depends if you care how noisy the fans are, but for a good balance of noise and power the Noctua NF-P12 or Bequiet Silent Wings 2 work very well. If you don't care about the noise, then the Noctua NF-F12s are even better at pushing air through the case, even with dust filters on.

You can check this interactive graph out.

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/867-23/graphique-recapitulatif.html

it's not comprehensive but will give you a good idea of which fans are better.


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> really depends if you care how noisy the fans are, but for a good balance of noise and power the Noctua NF-P12 or Bequiet Silent Wings 2 work very well. If you don't care about the noise, then the Noctua NF-F12s are even better at pushing air through the case, even with dust filters on.
> 
> You can check this interactive graph out.
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/867-23/graphique-recapitulatif.html
> 
> it's not comprehensive but will give you a good idea of which fans are better.


hey thanks for the reply!!

as long as theyre quieter than the "ultra kaze" fans im using in my current build im fine with them.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185054


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> what fans are recommended for good temps with this case?


Myself and lots of others have had very good results from the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14.
The only potential issue with it is that if you are installing it on the GPU side, because it's a 140mm fan, it will occupy both fan slots.

For 120mm fans, you might be able to fit full width 25mm fans on the GPU side, depending on how fat your graphics card is (no more than double slot width). In this case I can vouch for the Noctua 120mm fans - I have two of the NF-S12A PWM installed, but I know others have said similarly nice things about the NF-F12 PWM.


----------



## skintrade

Anyone got any pics of a Strix card in place in the RVZ01? - just before i finalise my card choice









having a 1.5 revision of the case, the power cable entry is lower so there shouldn't be any fouling issues, but want to pre-check the support bracket position


----------



## contay

I am very tempted buying RVZ01. BUT. I am even more tempted to wait RVZ02 even it doesn't have filter and relies only on cpu-cooler and gpu for intake. What is largest or most efficient cpu-cooler you can fit there? I plan running 4790K there on *cough* stock *cough* clocks. Mild overclock maybe, as I lost in chip gamble and my unit is voltage hungry for stable running.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Ar06 silverstone


----------



## contay

So no options there. Okay. Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980Ti will keeps itself cool, no doubt.


----------



## p4inkill3r

The AR06 is a great choice. It isn't like you're going to be running 100% CPU usage constantly, so it will be able to keep you much cooler than the stock cooler at least.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/04/30/silverstone_argon_ar06_low_profile_cpu_cooler_review/3#.VglK1exVikp


----------



## AntharesProcyon

Hey folks, I'm planning on getting a Milo 08 whenever it gets released. I was wondering, what CPU cooler would you suggest? I was originally going for the Cryorig C1 but apparently that cooler won't fit. I'm still not convinced about Silverstone's cooler since I'll be using a 6700k.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AntharesProcyon*
> 
> Hey folks, I'm planning on getting a Milo 08 whenever it gets released. I was wondering, what CPU cooler would you suggest? I was originally going for the Cryorig C1 but apparently that cooler won't fit. I'm still not convinced about Silverstone's cooler since I'll be using a 6700k.


I'm gonna be using the noctua nhli9 but the ar06 by Silverstone is the best currently out. The low clearance stops alot of coolers


----------



## MoonBeam

Quote:


> Hey folks, I'm planning on getting a Milo 08 whenever it gets released. I was wondering, what CPU cooler would you suggest?


I am looking for advice on what cooler to pick for the ML08 as well.

I expect the smaller coolers like Silverstone's AR06 or the Cryorig C7 will not be able to compete with bigger fan models like the Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B or the Thermalright AXP-100 (reviews for those 2 http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4330/9/4x-thermalright-cpu-cooler-review-deluxe-coolers-test-results-noise ). Those 2 bigger models should fit the available 58mm cpu cooler space exactly in height. This might either be the worst idea or the best idea depending if they will fit. I have also heard some scare stories about noisy laminar flows (or something like that) when you have little headroom around your fans?

It seems the Scythe is a lot quieter at low speed, but the Thermalright is a bit quieter at high speed. I would guess it really depends on the fan settings which one is more noisier in general. I really like the idea of the low noise idle of the Scythe so I will probably order it this week.

The ML08 isn't out in my country yet though so it will take a while before I can try the Scythe in the actual case. I hope to end up with this in the end: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/whDWQ7

Another concern with the bigger fan models is that they will overlap, touch or block the ram banks on mini itx motherboards. I think I will be all right getting some Corsair Vengeance LPX memory, which are a little lower than usual, but any confirmation people can give there would be great.


----------



## p4inkill3r

You may want to check out the Raijintek Pallas.


----------



## MoonBeam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> You may want to check out the Raijintek Pallas.


Unfortunately that would not fit the 58mm height restriction that the ML08 and RVZ02 have.


----------



## contay

Any recommendations for mobo to be paired with 4790K?

Also, how does thermalright AXP-100 work in RVZ02?


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonBeam*
> 
> I am looking for advice on what cooler to pick for the ML08 as well.
> 
> I expect the smaller coolers like Silverstone's AR06 or the Cryorig C7 will not be able to compete with bigger fan models like the Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B or the Thermalright AXP-100 (reviews for those 2 http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4330/9/4x-thermalright-cpu-cooler-review-deluxe-coolers-test-results-noise ). Those 2 bigger models should fit the available 58mm cpu cooler space exactly in height. This might either be the worst idea or the best idea depending if they will fit. I have also heard some scare stories about noisy laminar flows (or something like that) when you have little headroom around your fans?
> 
> It seems the Scythe is a lot quieter at low speed, but the Thermalright is a bit quieter at high speed. I would guess it really depends on the fan settings which one is more noisier in general. I really like the idea of the low noise idle of the Scythe so I will probably order it this week.
> 
> The ML08 isn't out in my country yet though so it will take a while before I can try the Scythe in the actual case. I hope to end up with this in the end: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/whDWQ7
> 
> Another concern with the bigger fan models is that they will overlap, touch or block the ram banks on mini itx motherboards. I think I will be all right getting some Corsair Vengeance LPX memory, which are a little lower than usual, but any confirmation people can give there would be great.


Also you might consider Thermolab LP53

For ram clearance and space etc... I usually check some builds on pcpartpicker. Sometimes you have useful informations :
For AXP 100 : https://pcpartpicker.com/builds/by_part/thermalright-cpu-cooler-axp100
For Scythe Big Shuriken : https://pcpartpicker.com/builds/by_part/scythe-cpu-cooler-scbsk2100

Example for the Scythe : https://pcpartpicker.com/b/GF9WGX


----------



## MoonBeam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Also you might consider Thermolab LP53
> 
> For ram clearance and space etc... I usually check some builds on pcpartpicker. Sometimes you have useful informations :
> For AXP 100 : https://pcpartpicker.com/builds/by_part/thermalright-cpu-cooler-axp100
> For Scythe Big Shuriken : https://pcpartpicker.com/builds/by_part/scythe-cpu-cooler-scbsk2100
> 
> Example for the Scythe : https://pcpartpicker.com/b/GF9WGX


Thanks, that shows the Scythe gives me quite a bit of clearance, so I should be all right on the RAM part. As for length and width, the Scythe is 120mmX120mm square while the Thermalright is 121mmX105mm. I do like the finish better on the Thermalright, but it seems the fan it comes with is only 108mmX101mm and does not get as low rpms and noise as the Scythe can get with the 120mm square fan. The LP53 is a smaller fan & heatsink more in line with the AR06 and C7.

I ended up ordering the Scythe just now.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonBeam*
> 
> Unfortunately that would not fit the 58mm height restriction that the ML08 and RVZ02 have.


Well, crap. I was eyeing the Pallas for my upcoming RVZ02.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Well, crap. I was eyeing the Pallas for my upcoming RVZ02.


How about AXP-100?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitaligent*
> 
> I've got a Gigabyte G1 980 Ti (GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD) in mine, and it runs cool and quiet. This is a massive 12-inch triple-fan card that I'm running at over 1.5GHz. I'm using are the included 120mm case fans pointed towards the card. All the hot air is blown out of the sides of the case, just as Silverstone intended. Idle temps are in the low 40s here in the Los Angeles area in July. Under load, it stays in the low 70s with no throttling.
> 
> I'm very happy with this case and this card. I don't think you can choose a "wrong" GPU cooler. If you can swing it, get a 980 Ti.


Sorry I dug this up, but which case you have? I am now leaning more towards RVZ02 than original Raven, and I really, really like to know if G1 fits there without problems or mods.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> How about AXP-100?


Eh, I may just go for the AR06 or a Noctua offering at this point.
I am going to wait for a bit, though. There aren't enough mitx H/Z170 motherboards to choose from yet.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Any recommendations for mobo to be paired with 4790K?


I wanted the Gigabyte Z97N-Wifi, but they didn't have stock at the store so I ended up with the ASUS Z97I-PLUS. It's a good motherboard!


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> I wanted the Gigabyte Z97N-Wifi, but they didn't have stock at the store so I ended up with the ASUS Z97I-PLUS. It's a good motherboard!


I've been eyeing z97-mobos all night and I think you made best possible choise and I might do very same. Impact would be just a little better, maybe, but way more expensive. Z97I-Plus is very solid and has m.2-slot too.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> I've been eyeing z97-mobos all night and I think you made best possible choise and I might do very same. Impact would be just a little better, maybe, but way more expensive. Z97I-Plus is very solid and has m.2-slot too.


my only (very) minor complaint with the ASUS is that it's a Megatrends BIOS board, rather than an AWARD BIOS, but I can live with that 

The m.2 slot is on the back of the board and is compatible with 60mm and 80mm length drives. The RVZ02 is actually going to be much better for those mobos with the m.2 slot on the back since you don't need to uninstall everything in the box to get at the back of the board like you do in the RVZ01/FTZ01.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> my only (very) minor complaint with the ASUS is that it's a Megatrends BIOS board, rather than an AWARD BIOS, but I can live with that
> 
> The m.2 slot is on the back of the board and is compatible with 60mm and 80mm length drives. The RVZ02 is actually going to be much better for those mobos with the m.2 slot on the back since you don't need to uninstall everything in the box to get at the back of the board like you do in the RVZ01/FTZ01.


M.2-slot is actually a choke for new Samsung 950 pro, with only 1GBps as it is pcie 2x. But in Impact ot drains bandwitch from gpu of is M.2 used so I figured Z97I is better overall. And 100€ cheaper as it is in other features almost identical.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> M.2-slot is actually a choke for new Samsung 950 pro, with only 1GBps as it is pcie 2x. But in Impact ot drains bandwitch from gpu of is M.2 used so I figured Z97I is better overall. And 100€ cheaper as it is in other features almost identical.


If you live in Europe, you might consider buying the Impact here :
https://www.alternate.fr/ASUS/MAXIMUS-VII-IMPACT/html/product/1138770?event=search

At roughly the same price, it's a no brainer.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> If you leave in Europe, you might consider buying the Impact here :
> https://www.alternate.fr/ASUS/MAXIMUS-VII-IMPACT/html/product/1138770?event=search
> 
> At roughly the same price, it's a no brainer.


Awesome, thanks! I have to check what it costs to ship Finland when I am at home.

E: ~19€ with UPS. Impact is practically mine.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> M.2-slot is actually a choke for new Samsung 950 pro, with only 1GBps as it is pcie 2x


but with NVMe it's still going to be way faster than SATA, no?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> but with NVMe it's still going to be way faster than SATA, no?


Of course, but fast SSDs with raid0 compete there.

@SHwoKing Prepare for IMPACT!


----------



## p4inkill3r

Newegg showing stock now:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163288
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163289


----------



## MKB

What are folks thoughts on the RVZ02 -vs- RVZ01?


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> @SHwoKing Prepare for IMPACT!


I don't want to be involved in you gear acquisition syndrome









Good choice anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKB*
> 
> What are folks thoughts on the RVZ02 -vs- RVZ01?


I thought the lack of intake fans was an abberration but when you think about it, some of the best cooling solution for the cpu are pratically the same : Cryorig C1 and Raijintek Pallas us their own mounted fan as intake.

But I'm more concerned with the GPU. And I think Silverstone should publish a maximum height tolerance for the GPU as it seems that some GPU higher than two slots will have some trouble fitting.

Overall it seems a well thought product with easier installation as you can open the case on both side and acces the back of the mobo easily. Plus I like the clear windows


----------



## MKB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> I thought the lack of intake fans was an abberration but when you think about it, some of the best cooling solution for the cpu are pratically the same : Cryorig C1 and Raijintek Pallas us their own mounted fan as intake.
> 
> But I'm more concerned with the GPU. And I think Silverstone should publish a maximum height tolerance for the GPU as it seems that some GPU higher than two slots will have some trouble fitting.
> 
> Overall it seems a well thought product with easier installation as you can open the case on both side and acces the back of the mobo easily. Plus I like the clear windows


How about using the case with a low end (Intel ATOM class) processor and no discrete GPU on the following MB: ASRock N3700-ITX Intel Pentium N3700 DDR3 SATA3&USB3.0 A&V&GbE Mini-ITX Motherboard & CPU Combo

Would there be a way to use this case and still cool the CPU? The CPU is very small and I am not sure which cooler to use on it. Also open to other Raven cases.


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKB*
> 
> How about using the case with a low end (Intel ATOM class) processor and no discrete GPU on the following MB: ASRock N3700-ITX Intel Pentium N3700 DDR3 SATA3&USB3.0 A&V&GbE Mini-ITX Motherboard & CPU Combo
> 
> Would there be a way to use this case and still cool the CPU? The CPU is very small and I am not sure which cooler to use on it. Also open to other Raven cases.


If you don't need a discrete GPU slot you can look at the Antec ISK 110

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6192/antec-isk-110-vesa-case-review-just-about-as-small-as-it-gets

It's really compact and you can mount it behind your monitor if it has VESA mounts. Prob can stick to the stock cooler for that CPU, don't think it produces a lot of heat.


----------



## contay

@SHwoKing

Sorry, I didn't want to show off. But Impact was madly cheap there,even with 19€ charge from UPS. In our local vendors Impact costs >250€.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

I paid $17 extra to just have it by friday because only Aero Cooler sold it I should have waited


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Newegg showing stock now:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163288
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163289


Thanks for the headsup! I wonder if they will sell the handle separately or even the side panels? I really wish they had the ML08 with windows and handle available. Even if they just had the ML08 with the window, then somehow procure a handle at a later point.









ML08 or RVZ02 for front panel styling? Filtered or windowed? So many options!


----------



## SHwoKing




----------



## soiidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Thanks for the headsup! I wonder if they will sell the handle separately or even the side panels? I really wish they had the ML08 with windows and handle available. Even if they just had the ML08 with the window, then somehow procure a handle at a later point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ML08 or RVZ02 for front panel styling? Filtered or windowed? So many options!


As stated in an earlier post, Silverstone is making a handle for the RVZ02, the ML08 handle extends past the RVZ02 by a few inches apparently.


----------



## contay

Btw, has anyone tought about external watercooling for RVZ02?


----------



## AntharesProcyon

Hm.. Anyone's got an idea when Silverstone is going to release the RVZ02 / Milo 08 in Europe?


----------



## tenyleaz

Hi, I'm new to here.
This is my current build of RVZ01:
- Intel i5-4670k
- MSI Z87i
- Corsair H55 cooler
- Galaxy GT730 Low-profile
- ST45SF PSU

This is where I place my radiator:




Temps under intel burn test is ~68C (room temp ~27C)
But my radiator fan is quite loud at load... (I'm using enermax UCCLA12P pwm fan as intake)
Any suggestions about how to modify? Maybe swap radiator fan to exhaust?
I wish to make this more silent.


----------



## skintrade

The noise issue is a known concern with that cooler (just google "corsair h55 cooler fan loud", there's even a thread on here about it ), most resolutions are to swap the fan for a PWM control, or voltage regulate the speed so that it runs faster and in turn noisier when under load.


----------



## sallekmo

The ar06 is rubbish i got temps of over 85 after 30 mins of prime95 and it was really loud with my 4690k at stock, i got the axp100r, its really quiet and overclocks my 4690k to 4.2 ghz under 82 degrees


----------



## sallekmo

its released in the uk, they put it on preorder on overclockers and scan 10th october


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> The ar06 is rubbish i got temps of over 85 after 30 mins of prime95 and it was really loud with my 4690k at stock, i got the axp100r, its really quiet and overclocks my 4690k to 4.2 ghz under 82 degrees


Maybe you have a defective unit or an incorrect installation, because your results don't match those found in [H]'s review: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/04/30/silverstone_argon_ar06_low_profile_cpu_cooler_review/3#.Vg1feOxVikp


----------



## sallekmo

I know it wasnt defective as i ordered another one after, i know i placed it correctly too, dont trust all reviewers, all i can say is both of the tests i carried out was in a room of 27 degrees celcius, and in my opinion it was loud, and i always like it quiet, the axp100r was very quiet looked better as well as overclocked better.


----------



## gamer1000k

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking here for a little while and finally decided to join since I'm planning on doing a FTZ-01 build in the next few months and had a few questions.

First off, a question about cooling: If I want to heavily overclock the CPU, what would be the best cooling method? I've been looking at closed loop liquid coolers like the Corsair H55, but a lot of people seem to like low profile air coolers. If I really wanted to go crazy, is there enough clearance on the GPU vents to install a 240mm radiator like the Corsair H100i and a GPU with a water block?

Right now this is the current state of the planned build:

Motherboard: ASRock Z170 Gaming (this is flexible, might go with an ASUS ROG board once they're available)
CPU: Intel i7-6700K
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GBx2 (or any readily available 16GBx2 kits, that's the only one right now)
GPU: EVGA GTX 980 Ti with backplate (or another 980ti if there's a better deal)
SSD: Samsung 950 Pro M.2
HDD: Western Digital Black 6TB 3.5" SATA
PSU: Silverstone 500W SFX-L (might go with the 700W version if it comes out soon)
Cooler: Corsair H55 (or similar, like the Silverstone TD03)
Slot-load ODD

Will all that fit in this case? Are there any issues I should be aware of?


----------



## SHwoKing

I don't think you'll have the space to put an AIO there along with a GPU.

You have 68mm from bottom of the GPU to the fan grill. Corsair AIO radiator+fan are already 52mm so not enough space.

Best cooling solution i have seen so far is by using a Raijintek Morpheus. Some people used it here along with two 25mm fans and it fits. This should be the best cooling option but somewhat limited.

I don't think FTZ01 is suitable for heavy overclocking.

You may check Ncase M1 for that purpose if you want to use AIO. In that case, the soon to be release Corsair HG10 n980 + H55 for the GPU and an H55 for the CPU will fit no problem.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

So I got my ML08 Case today. A MSI 970 gtx is too tall to use stopper so it flops around a bit.

You can fit a SSD by the Graphics with room though I'm not sure if thats safe

Its really to build it and filters are nice

Sadly with all that I'm waiting for my ram, motherbaord and CPU to come in the mail


----------



## drm8627

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> So I got my ML08 Case today. A MSI 970 gtx is too tall to use stopper so it flops around a bit.
> 
> You can fit a SSD by the Graphics with room though I'm not sure if thats safe
> 
> Its really to build it and filters are nice
> 
> Sadly with all that I'm waiting for my ram, motherbaord and CPU to come in the mail


very interested in how your temps turn out. considering getting ml08 and putting fury strix in it, but dont want to risk overheating my card.


----------



## wishy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer1000k*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking here for a little while and finally decided to join since I'm planning on doing a FTZ-01 build in the next few months and had a few questions.
> 
> First off, a question about cooling: If I want to heavily overclock the CPU, what would be the best cooling method? I've been looking at closed loop liquid coolers like the Corsair H55, but a lot of people seem to like low profile air coolers. If I really wanted to go crazy, is there enough clearance on the GPU vents to install a 240mm radiator like the Corsair H100i and a GPU with a water block?
> 
> Right now this is the current state of the planned build:
> 
> Motherboard: ASRock Z170 Gaming (this is flexible, might go with an ASUS ROG board once they're available)
> CPU: Intel i7-6700K
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GBx2 (or any readily available 16GBx2 kits, that's the only one right now)
> GPU: EVGA GTX 980 Ti with backplate (or another 980ti if there's a better deal)
> SSD: Samsung 950 Pro M.2
> HDD: Western Digital Black 6TB 3.5" SATA
> PSU: Silverstone 500W SFX-L (might go with the 700W version if it comes out soon)
> Cooler: Corsair H55 (or similar, like the Silverstone TD03)
> Slot-load ODD
> 
> Will all that fit in this case? Are there any issues I should be aware of?


I think you could use the r9 nano as the GPU as its only 6inches and has 980ti performance and use the second fan slot for a CPU Radiator maybe even a thicker one


----------



## IsaacM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wishy1*
> 
> 980ti performance


*980


----------



## wishy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IsaacM*
> 
> *980


depends on the game


----------



## wishy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drm8627*
> 
> very interested in how your temps turn out. considering getting ml08 and putting fury strix in it, but dont want to risk overheating my card.


be careful of the width of the fury strix it may not fit because of the heat pipes


----------



## gamer1000k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> I don't think you'll have the space to put an AIO there along with a GPU.
> 
> You have 68mm from bottom of the GPU to the fan grill. Corsair AIO radiator+fan are already 52mm so not enough space.
> 
> Best cooling solution i have seen so far is by using a Raijintek Morpheus. Some people used it here along with two 25mm fans and it fits. This should be the best cooling option but somewhat limited.
> 
> I don't think FTZ01 is suitable for heavy overclocking.
> 
> You may check Ncase M1 for that purpose if you want to use AIO. In that case, the soon to be release Corsair HG10 n980 + H55 for the GPU and an H55 for the CPU will fit no problem.


Thanks for the tips, especially the suggestion for the Ncase M1. I'm still not entirely sure what direction I want to take this in terms of using a FTZ01B for a smaller build with minimal overclocking, or going all out with something like the Ncase M1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wishy1*
> 
> I think you could use the r9 nano as the GPU as its only 6inches and has 980ti performance and use the second fan slot for a CPU Radiator maybe even a thicker one


Unfortunately I need CUDA and OpenGL support for a Linux dual boot so AMD/ATI isn't really an option (that and their drivers have been pretty hit and miss in my experience, especially for older games), but I would definitely appreciate it if nvidia made a top tier card in that form factor.


----------



## enningo

So as my initial tests of my NH-12L was some what disappointing, I did replace the stock Silverstone slim fan with a Prolimatech USV14 fan as recommended.

For just normal desktop usage, the fan is definitely quieter than the Silverstone, but my main goal with the upgrade was to open up the possibility for some light OC of my 4690k.

The 140 mm fan fits nicely in the opening of the RVZ01, but the fan blade diameter is slightly larger than the opening, leading to some turbulence and the associated noise at the highest fan speed.

484BD408-5A01-4803-BFBD-5D020991E99634E5A59D-2C20-4EA0-BD57-.jpg 1158k .jpg file


446574B6-4903-4B24-95F8-FD577029785E6CA97923-B279-4D09-AF6F-.jpg 1284k .jpg file


For the OC testing, I used Gigabyte's "EasyTune" software and after some testing went with the 4.3GHz setting, which runs with a 43x multiplier and 1.367V VCore. I'm a bit of a noob at OCing, but I realize that I should be able to dial back the VCore. In any case, since I was doing this to test the cooling, the 150W of peak power as reported by CPUID HWMonitor, means that the CPU was putting out some heat.

During testing I had an ambient of 20-21 deg C.

Using Prime95 (version 26.6) and the "Small FFT" test, I aborted the test after 4 minutes with the Silverstone fan as the temperature climbed about 92 deg C for the hottest core.

When I switched out to the fan to the Prolimatech, the hottest I saw was 89 deg C, but it stabilized around there for the full 10 minutes of the test.

IntakeFanTest.png 20k .png file


So, the Prolimatech made a difference! Not running the 4.3 GHz setting now, but a more modest 4.1 GHz for which I'm seeing around 100W (1.2V VCore) and the temps are in the low 60s while running Prime 95. I'm thinking I should be able to get the clock up to 4.3 GHz but with a bit less VCore than what the EasyTune did, and still keeping peak temps in the low 70s.

So, overall, I'm quite happy with the NH-12L, but realizing that I needed a 20 dollar Prolimatech fan to make it all work, makes for kind of an expensive setup.


----------



## wishy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer1000k*
> 
> Thanks for the tips, especially the suggestion for the Ncase M1. I'm still not entirely sure what direction I want to take this in terms of using a FTZ01B for a smaller build with minimal overclocking, or going all out with something like the Ncase M1.
> Unfortunately I need CUDA and OpenGL support for a Linux dual boot so AMD/ATI isn't really an option (that and their drivers have been pretty hit and miss in my experience, especially for older games), but I would definitely appreciate it if nvidia made a top tier card in that form factor.


well I can confirm the driver situation is vastly improved the last few years. But the Linux situation is a deal killer. Nvidia will make a card in that form factor when they move over to HBM next year some time


----------



## jodasanchezz

Hi @all

im going to Buy me an *rvz02*
so i need an SFX PSU.

Can someone Recomend me a SFX PSU.

First Priority is Low Noise, i will build a Home Theater PC in this Case.

Thanks !!









CPU 4770k (Maybe underclocked) --> Used in my Old Rig
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5
Soundcaard : Onboard








Gpu: 980ti sc acx (I know totaly overpowerd/ dontwant to run SLI in my curent Rig and has an HDMI 2.0 port)


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi @all
> 
> im going to Buy me an *rvz02*
> so i need an SFX PSU.
> 
> Can someone Recomend me a SFX PSU.
> 
> First Priority is Low Noise, i will build a Home Theater PC in this Case.
> 
> Thanks !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU 4770k (Maybe underclocked) --> Used in my Old Rig
> Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-Z97N-Gaming 5
> Soundcaard : Onboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gpu: 980ti sc acx (I know totaly overpowerd/ dontwant to run SLI in my curent Rig and has an HDMI 2.0 port)


Well I am going to mount 4790K on ROG Impact with Gigabytes G1 980 Ti (which is not overkill as I have 144Hz/1440p monitor) on RVZ02 as soon as it hits Finland. I have silverstone strider SFX 600W. I thought about searching some SFX-L but Gigabyte will sound like a jet engine, so I can as well mount SFX psu and use additional space for SSD hideout.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Well I am going to mount 4790K on ROG Impact with Gigabytes G1 980 Ti (which is not overkill as I have 144Hz/1440p monitor) on RVZ02 as soon as it hits Finland. I have silverstone strider SFX 600W. I thought about searching some SFX-L but Gigabyte will sound like a jet engine, so I can as well mount SFX psu and use additional space for SSD hideout.


I will be very interested about your temps using high end CPU and GPU inside the RVZ02.

I'm still quiet skeptical about it and would like to know how RVZ02 with best cooling options compare to RVZ01 with best cooling options.

Best RVZ02 cooling options should be Scythe Big Shuriken 2 or Thermalright APX 100

Best RVZ01 cooling options should be Cryorig C1, Raijintek Pallas + 25mm fan, Scythe Big Shuriken 2 / APX 100 + Prolimatech UV 140 as intake, Cooltek LP 53 + 25mm fan as Intake. And the big difference is that you have additionnal fans on the GPU side as intake.

So how is ventilation done ? Is it the same positive pressure principal ?

About Cryorig C1, despite the 83mm limitation, someone told me the C1 with 25mm will still fit inside. Should give it a try in few days when my mobo and PSU will arrive this week.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I will be very interested about your temps using high end CPU and GPU inside the RVZ02.
> 
> I'm still quiet skeptical about it and would like to know how RVZ02 with best cooling options compare to RVZ01 with best cooling options.
> 
> Best RVZ02 cooling options should be Scythe Big Shuriken 2 or Thermalright APX 100
> 
> Best RVZ01 cooling options should be Cryorig C1, Raijintek Pallas + 25mm fan, Scythe Big Shuriken 2 / APX 100 + Prolimatech UV 140 as intake, Cooltek LP 53 + 25mm fan as Intake. And the big difference is that you have additionnal fans on the GPU side as intake.
> 
> So how is ventilation done ? Is it the same positive pressure principal ?
> 
> About Cryorig C1, despite the 83mm limitation, someone told me the C1 with 25mm will still fit inside. Should give it a try in few days when my mobo and PSU will arrive this week.


I'll sure let you know. I will go with one RVZ02 first and try my highend build there first. If CPU stays under 75 and GPU under 80 while gaming, I'll buy another and stick my Node 304 build there too. If temps suck, I might try RVZ01 before moving back to atx-format.


----------



## ryana

Would I be able to fit a Fury X radiator in here? I was thinking just above the CPU, using a Silverstone AR04 Argon Series CPU Cooler. Maybe this is crazy talk, but could i put Hydro Series H100i in the 2x120mm fan area -- maybe using 12mm scythe slip stream thin fans if neccessary?


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enningo*
> 
> So as my initial tests of my NH-12L was some what disappointing, I did replace the stock Silverstone slim fan with a Prolimatech USV14 fan as recommended.
> 
> ...snip...
> 
> So, overall, I'm quite happy with the NH-12L, but realizing that I needed a 20 dollar Prolimatech fan to make it all work, makes for kind of an expensive setup.


pretty much the same as my experience with this cooler. replacing the stock fan with a Prolimatech USV14 on the intake slot above the cooler made a huge difference.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryana*
> 
> Would I be able to fit a Fury X radiator in here?


I don't think so. The Fury X is a standard double slot width, meaning you have 32mm between the card and the side panel where the double fan slot is situated.

The Fury X Radiator is 65mm high, and I don't think changing the fan helps (if you look at that picture you can see there's a part of the radiator which seems to run to the full fan height regardless). And even if switching the fan does make it narrower... 65 - 25 + 15 = 55mm, which is still too tall to fit in the space unless you modify the PCIe riser, and even then I'm not 100% sure it would fit.

edit: just re-read and saw you were talking about running the FuryX Rad on the CPU side and a 240mm CPU cooler rad on the GPU side... IMO routing all the AIO cooling tubes will be a serious challenge, and also I think blocking all the intake points like that will simply mean the interior of the case will get very hot. It's designed to be air cooled and it does air cooling well as long as you have good fans.


----------



## fil3

CPU Intel Core i7-4790K Quad-Core Processor 
FAN SilverStone Argon AR06 low-profile
or Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B
MB ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Socket 1150 Intel Z97 Chipset
RAM Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
GPU Asus GeForce Strix GTX 980Ti 6GB GDDR5 (STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3OC-6GD5-GAMING) 
SSD Samsung 850 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s
CASE Silverstone Raven RVZ02
PSU Silverstone SST-SX600-G SFX Series 600W

Can anyone tell me is this setup OK?
or need to change some parts?

I need suggestion please!


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fil3*
> 
> CPU Intel Core i7-4790K Quad-Core Processor
> FAN SilverStone Argon AR06 low-profile
> or Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B
> MB ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Socket 1150 Intel Z97 Chipset
> RAM Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> GPU Asus GeForce Strix GTX 980Ti 6GB GDDR5 (STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3OC-6GD5-GAMING)
> SSD Samsung 850 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s
> CASE Silverstone Raven RVZ02
> PSU Silverstone SST-SX600-G SFX Series 600W
> 
> Can anyone tell me is this setup OK?
> or need to change some parts?
> 
> I need suggestion please!


With high (but acceptable) temps you might go. Only thing I am worried is how strix will fit. Definetly without additional support bracket so only vertical position for your case is recommended.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fil3*
> 
> snip


Scythe Big Shuriken will not feet with you mobo CPU placement. AR06 might be a little weak for a I7 4790K with a TDP of 88W.
Your best bet should be Thermalright AXP 100 or Cooltek LP53.

Seems like the Asus 980 Ti Strix fits inside an RVZ02 as shown here at 12'30 : 




You'll note be able tu use the bracket so it might be a little wobbly inside. Better not move your rig then.


----------



## hansen6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Scythe Big Shuriken will not feet with you mobo CPU placement. AR06 might be a little weak for a I7 4790K with a TDP of 88W.
> Your best bet should be Thermalright AXP 100 or Cooltek LP53.
> 
> Seems like the Asus 980 Ti Strix fits inside an RVZ02 as shown here at 12'30 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll note be able tu use the bracket so it might be a little wobbly inside. Better not move your rig then.


+1 for the Cooltek LP53

I'm using the LP53 in the FTZ01 with a Noctua NF-A15 PWM on the fan slot, and I get the following temps

i7 6700k at 4.5GHz, 1.312V (which I get from +30 offset voltage), Aida 64 stress test average temp across all cores is about 75°C and tops out at about 91°C on the hottest core (which is about 5-10°C hotter than the other cores because of the crap thermal interface material) iirc, ambient temps at 25°C. Temps are manageable with the LP53 if you don't go for crazy overclocks.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansen6*
> 
> +1 for the Cooltek LP53
> 
> I'm using the LP53 in the FTZ01 with a Noctua NF-A15 PWM on the fan slot, and I get the following temps
> 
> i7 6700k at 4.5GHz, 1.312V (which I get from +30 offset voltage), Aida 64 stress test average temp across all cores is about 75°C and tops out at about 91°C on the hottest core (which is about 5-10°C hotter than the other cores because of the crap thermal interface material) iirc, ambient temps at 25°C. Temps are manageable with the LP53 if you don't go for crazy overclocks.


Impressive for such a tiny cooler.

I wanted to give LP53 a shot with quiet the same set up as yours but finally decided to go with the Cryorig C1 + Scythe Glide Stream instead. Maybe I'll try the XF 140 as well. We'll see how good my temps will be with an I5 6600K.


----------



## plt88

Hi guys!

I was searching for infos about the best cooling configuration for my future PC and google sent me here!









I'm going to build a small PC in a FTZ01 case, using an Asus Z97i-PLUS motherboard and a 4790K CPU.

Unfortunately, this thread is quite long and it's difficult to access and manage all the informations piled up in more than a year... I was wondering if you can give me some advice for the CPU cooling! Notice: I am NOT interested in OC

In particular, have some of you managed to mount a Cryorig C1 with such a configuration?

Hope you can help me in this hard choice! Thanks in advance


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plt88*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I was searching for infos about the best cooling configuration for my future PC and google sent me here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to build a small PC in a FTZ01 case, using an Asus Z97i-PLUS motherboard and a 4790K CPU.
> 
> Unfortunately, this thread is quite long and it's difficult to access and manage all the informations piled up in more than a year... I was wondering if you can give me some advice for the CPU cooling! Notice: I am NOT interested in OC
> 
> In particular, have some of you managed to mount a Cryorig C1 with such a configuration?
> 
> Hope you can help me in this hard choice! Thanks in advance


With the Z97i-plus I don't think the Cryorig C1 will fit. It is already a challenge for a Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 5 if you get rid of the white plastic shroud and the Asus CPU socket is a tad nearer the PCIeX16 port then the Gigabyte. So you'll have problem when using the GPU riser.

Maybe it could work though if you use a soft and short PCI riser like this one : http://eshop.sintech.cn/pcie-express-x16-riser-card-with-high-speed-flex-cable-p-1084.html

Other options are (Scythe Big Shuriken 2/Thermalright AXP100/Noctua NH-L12) + Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 140 as intake, Cooltek LP53 + Noctua NF-A15 PWM as intake.

Raijintek Pallas + NF-A15 is a great option but seems somewhat limited to ASrock mobo (Z97E itx/ac, Z97M itx/ac, Z170M itx/ac, etc...) because of their particular CPU placement. Unless you use a soft riser, it might fit then.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer1000k*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking here for a little while and finally decided to join since I'm planning on doing a FTZ-01 build in the next few months and had a few questions.
> 
> First off, a question about cooling: If I want to heavily overclock the CPU, what would be the best cooling method? I've been looking at closed loop liquid coolers like the Corsair H55, but a lot of people seem to like low profile air coolers. If I really wanted to go crazy, is there enough clearance on the GPU vents to install a 240mm radiator like the Corsair H100i and a GPU with a water block?
> 
> Right now this is the current state of the planned build:
> 
> Motherboard: ASRock Z170 Gaming (this is flexible, might go with an ASUS ROG board once they're available)
> CPU: Intel i7-6700K
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GBx2 (or any readily available 16GBx2 kits, that's the only one right now)
> GPU: EVGA GTX 980 Ti with backplate (or another 980ti if there's a better deal)
> SSD: Samsung 950 Pro M.2
> HDD: Western Digital Black 6TB 3.5" SATA
> PSU: Silverstone 500W SFX-L (might go with the 700W version if it comes out soon)
> Cooler: Corsair H55 (or similar, like the Silverstone TD03)
> Slot-load ODD
> 
> Will all that fit in this case? Are there any issues I should be aware of?


The Silverstond 500W SFX-L will not provide enough stable power to your GTX980Ti. You will need to use the Silverstone 600W SFX if you want to run the GTX980Ti and have your system remain stable under full loads. Also, the Corsair H55 may not fit inside the new RVZ02 and you may have to mount the fan and/or radiator on the outside of the plastic grill (if it will mount at all).

Here's my mini-ITX build:

CPU: Intel i7-4690K
Mobo: Asus Z97i Plus
RAM: G.Skill Vengeance 16GB 2400Mhz 8GBx2
GPU: EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 (w/backplate)
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 mSATA 500GB SSD (Windows 10)
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 500GB SSD (Storage)
PSU: Silverstone 600W SFX
Cooler: Corsair H55
Optic drive: Panasonic Slot loading Blu ray writer
Case: Silverstone RVZ01B


----------



## SHwoKing

Are you sure that it will not be enough ?

Seems several people here use the SX500 will similar set up and average OC and worked fine.
Here is an example : http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3690#post_24151173


----------



## ryana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DdTt*
> 
> I don't think so. The Fury X is a standard double slot width, meaning you have 32mm between the card and the side panel where the double fan slot is situated.
> 
> The Fury X Radiator is 65mm high, and I don't think changing the fan helps (if you look at that picture you can see there's a part of the radiator which seems to run to the full fan height regardless). And even if switching the fan does make it narrower... 65 - 25 + 15 = 55mm, which is still too tall to fit in the space unless you modify the PCIe riser, and even then I'm not 100% sure it would fit.
> 
> edit: just re-read and saw you were talking about running the FuryX Rad on the CPU side and a 240mm CPU cooler rad on the GPU side... IMO routing all the AIO cooling tubes will be a serious challenge, and also I think blocking all the intake points like that will simply mean the interior of the case will get very hot. It's designed to be air cooled and it does air cooling well as long as you have good fans.


Doesn't the air still continue to flow through the radiators though? For what its worth i was intending to use a Skylake CPU to keep the TDP low.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Are you sure that it will not be enough ?
> 
> Seems several people here use the SX500 will similar set up and average OC and worked fine.
> Here is an example : http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3690#post_24151173


Well, it looks like his system is running well with a 500W power supply, but for how long? Remember, PSUs degrade in efficiency over time and using the minimum power supply risks having damage done to hardware components. Stable and consistent amperage with minimal voltage ripple are of top priority considerations when choosing a good power supply. The rule of thumb is to NEVER skimp on the power supply. If you have a choice of what power supply to get, always go with the highest quality and more powerful version as that will buy your system long term stability without the risk of damage to components.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Here's my mini-ITX build:
> 
> CPU: Intel i7-4690K
> Mobo: Asus Z97i Plus
> RAM: G.Skill Vengeance 16GB 2400Mhz 8GBx2
> GPU: EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 (w/backplate)
> SSD: Samsung EVO 850 mSATA 500GB SSD (Windows 10)
> SSD: Samsung EVO 850 500GB SSD (Storage)
> PSU: Silverstone 600W SFX
> Cooler: Corsair H55
> Optic drive: Panasonic Slot loading Blu ray writer
> Case: Silverstone RVZ01B


How are your temps and overclocks? How are your case fans?


----------



## SHwoKing

I think I'll upgrade for the SX700 LG later on just to give me more room but the SX500 will be fine till then.

BTW, did you have any problem fitting an H55 AIO inside ?


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> How are your temps and overclocks? How are your case fans?


All temps provided are with room ambient temperature at 20C (68F).

CPU temps are ~70C running Prime95 and ~55C when regular gaming.

GPU temps are subjective as the EVGA GTX980Ti I have is factory overclocked. Normal game temps are usually ~80C.

I am running two 120mm Coolermaster Excaliber PWM fans blowing directly onto the graphics card and they are very quiet.

The Silverstone 120mm PWM fan attached to the Corsair H55 AiO radiator is another story and revs up pretty high when the CPU is under full load. It does keep temps low, but again is loud. I may switch to a different low-profile fan in the future. I just wish Noctua made a low profile 120mm fan!


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> I think I'll upgrade for the SX700 LG later on just to give me more room but the SX500 will be fine till then.
> 
> BTW, did you have any problem fitting an H55 AIO inside ?


Yes, fitting the H55 into the RVZ01B was a bit of a challenge. I referenced several PC hardware forums to get an idea of how to best mount the unit. I prevailed and the H55 is now installed and running perfectly. You could also use the H60 in place of the H55. Just remember to have a low profile (12-15mm) 120mm fan available to replace the stock 2.5cm fan that is included with the unit.


----------



## plt88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> With the Z97i-plus I don't think the Cryorig C1 will fit. It is already a challenge for a Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 5 if you get rid of the white plastic shroud and the Asus CPU socket is a tad nearer the PCIeX16 port then the Gigabyte. So you'll have problem when using the GPU riser.
> 
> Maybe it could work though if you use a soft and short PCI riser like this one : http://eshop.sintech.cn/pcie-express-x16-riser-card-with-high-speed-flex-cable-p-1084.html
> 
> Other options are (Scythe Big Shuriken 2/Thermalright AXP100/Noctua NH-L12) + Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 140 as intake, Cooltek LP53 + Noctua NF-A15 PWM as intake.
> 
> Raijintek Pallas + NF-A15 is a great option but seems somewhat limited to ASrock mobo (Z97E itx/ac, Z97M itx/ac, Z170M itx/ac, etc...) because of their particular CPU placement. Unless you use a soft riser, it might fit then.


Those are the information I was searching for! Thank you very much!!!









I think i will abandon the idea of using the Cryorig C1 or the Raijinteck Pallas for geometry issues, trying one of the other configurations. Is there a "best practice" configuration among those or are more or less equivalent?

Also, for "intake" you mean that the fan should be mounted on the case side?

The LP53+NF-A15 seems interesting to bring lots of fresh air inside the case and fully exploit the positive air pressure, what do you think?


----------



## wishy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plt88*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I was searching for infos about the best cooling configuration for my future PC and google sent me here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to build a small PC in a FTZ01 case, using an Asus Z97i-PLUS motherboard and a 4790K CPU.
> 
> Unfortunately, this thread is quite long and it's difficult to access and manage all the informations piled up in more than a year... I was wondering if you can give me some advice for the CPU cooling! Notice: I am NOT interested in OC
> 
> In particular, have some of you managed to mount a Cryorig C1 with such a configuration?
> 
> Hope you can help me in this hard choice! Thanks in advance


I recommend the noctua L9x65 with a prolimatech 120 slim fan above it. Leaves a small 2-3mm gap so direct cool air flow and cuts down recycling heated air


----------



## plt88

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wishy1*
> 
> I recommend the noctua L9x65 with a prolimatech 120 slim fan above it. Leaves a small 2-3mm gap so direct cool air flow and cuts down recycling heated air


Thanks wishy!

From Noctua site seems that the L9x65 is not recomended for TDP>84W, and the 4790K is 88W. I know that with the second fan it would be different, but I would prefer not to risk...


----------



## wishy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plt88*
> 
> false
> Thanks wishy!
> 
> From Noctua site seems that the L9x65 is not recomended for TDP>84W, and the 4790K is 88W. I know that with the second fan it would be different, but I would prefer not to risk...


http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=nh_l9x65_tdp_guidelines

If you check the TDP Guidelines you will see that it supports up to 100 watt TDP. the 860K is only 95 watts. and the case ventalilation is excellent in positive pressure.

And absolutely no geomatry issues or ram interference

Plus you get the usual superb noctua build quality and warranties


----------



## brawleyman

Here's some food for thought...

Purchase the ML08 with handle, then order a windowed panel. I emailed @SilverStone's sales and they said they will have stock of spare panels in about 5 weeks that can be had for $19ea. They also said the handle will be about the same price, but I was asking about it for the RVZ02 and didn't really receive a clear answer if that was for the RVZ02 or the one already available for the ML08.

I'm super excited about these cases, and we know that people have some now, just wish there was a decent review and pics detailing temps with filter, window and noise.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> So I got my ML08 Case today. A MSI 970 gtx is too tall to use stopper so it flops around a bit.
> 
> You can fit a SSD by the Graphics with room though I'm not sure if thats safe
> 
> Its really to build it and filters are nice
> 
> Sadly with all that I'm waiting for my ram, motherbaord and CPU to come in the mail


@soiidus & @Milestailsprowe So, did you get your stuff and install everything yet? I'm really interested to see what it looks like, temps, and noise. I've been debating the window or filter. Have some good pics of the case?

***Edit***
Eh, forget it. I went ahead and ordered the ML08 with handle and the 500SFX-L psu from newegg. Can't wait to move my stuff over!


----------



## BleachedPinoy

This might have been mentioned here already, but where would you place a 3.5" hard drive in the new RVZ02? Would it affect the size of the gpu or the amount of SSDs?


----------



## soiidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BleachedPinoy*
> 
> This might have been mentioned here already, but where would you place a 3.5" hard drive in the new RVZ02? Would it affect the size of the gpu or the amount of SSDs?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4240#post_24446634

Either you put one with a small gpu (in it's actual space) or you cut out the cd drive slot space and put one there.


----------



## SHwoKing

Just finished mouting everything in my new system.

For those who might be interest, Cryorig fits on the ASrock Z170 Gaming Itx if you get rid of the white plastic shround. Also, you can mount à 25mm fan above and everything fits. I have mounted a Scythe Glide Stream 140mm on the fan grill and had no problem to close the case.


----------



## wishy1

ml08-2.jpg 233k .jpg file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soiidus*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4240#post_24446634
> 
> Either you put one with a small gpu (in it's actual space) or you cut out the cd drive slot space and put one there.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Just finished mouting everything in my new system.
> 
> For those who might be interest, Cryorig fits on the ASrock Z170 Gaming Itx if you get rid of the white plastic shround. Also, you can mount à 25mm fan above and everything fits. I have mounted a Scythe Glide Stream 140mm on the fan grill and had no problem to close the case.


Whick cryorig? : )

Btw, would Phanteks PH-TC12LS CPU do good in RVZ01? Fan could be replaced with case mounted 140 with 120 mounting.


----------



## SHwoKing

I was talking about the Cryorig C1 in an FTZ01 case.

Cryorig C1 is 74mm tall with a 13mm fan on it. So a 25mm fan should be 86mm. But it fits inside. Don't know if the case is larger than expected or if the Cryorig is smaller than expected. But it fits nice and clean.

Here is my rig detail :

Case : Silverstone FTZ01
PSU : Silverstone SX500 LG
CPU : Intel I5 6600K Skylake
CPU cooler : Cryorig C1 + Scythe Glide Stream (installed on the case fan grill)
Mobo : ASrock Z170 Gaming Itx
Ram : Kingston Hyper X Fury 2666 Mhz Cas 15 2x8go
GPU : EVGA Geforce GTX 980 ti SC+
Storage : SSD Sandisk Extreme Pro 480 go
Blu Ray burner : Panasonic UJ 265

I have ordered two Scythe Slip Stream to replace the stock fans. One of them is doing an annoying noise.


----------



## loader963

Hey guys just finished my rvz02 build last night. I got an issue with my evga. 980 ti acx sc with bp. In unigine im hitting mid to upper 80's in mere minutes before i exit benchmarks and kind of concerned. Is this too hot for my gpu? Coming from an air 540 and this thing feels like a space heater lol.


----------



## Waleh

Hey guys, I'm looking for a case that I can transport as a carry-on on a plane a few times a year (I don't travel THAT much). It would be great if it could fit in a large backpack. Do any of the silverstone cases satisfy this requirement? I'm eyeing the RVZ02 but I'm a little worried with thermals as I plan to put a 6700K and 390X/Fury in this case. Could the RVZ01 do the job? I really want to see these cases in person to visually get a perspective of the size. Thanks guys!


----------



## loader963

[quote name="Waleh" snip[/quote]

As for rvz02 id say large briefcase. But if i were doing a backpack i believe id look at some oof the "shoebox" style cases. My 6700k wont be oc'ed but she does fine. My problem is gpu is running hot so idk about that fury. Now the fury nano would be awesome i thinks. Good luck!


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> [quote name="Waleh" snip


As for rvz02 id say large briefcase. But if i were doing a backpack i believe id look at some oof the "shoebox" style cases. My 6700k wont be oc'ed but she does fine. My problem is gpu is running hot so idk about that fury. Now the fury nano would be awesome i thinks. Good luck![/quote]

Thanks for the reply mate! So the RVZ02 won't fit a backpack? I really like its design! I don't plan on really OC'ing the 6700k either. There's a review here: http://www.techspot.com/review/1062-silverstone-raven-rvz02/page4.html where they review the RVZ02 with a 980TI in it. You could check it out!


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> As for rvz02 id say large briefcase. But if i were doing a backpack i believe id look at some oof the "shoebox" style cases. My 6700k wont be oc'ed but she does fine. My problem is gpu is running hot so idk about that fury. Now the fury nano would be awesome i thinks. Good luck!


Thanks for the reply mate! So the RVZ02 won't fit a backpack? I really like its design! I don't plan on really OC'ing the 6700k either. There's a review here: http://www.techspot.com/review/1062-silverstone-raven-rvz02/page4.html where they review the RVZ02 with a 980TI in it. You could check it out![/quote]

Yeah i read that before my build thats why im wondering about my temps. And i guess a large enough backpack would work but i thinlk the b.c. would offer a little more protection. Especially depending on the size of the gpu and whether you can install the support bracket.


----------



## Ephelant

Hey all, haven't been here in quite some time. Wondering if my Raven RVZ01 build (details in my signature) will fit in the RVZ02 case.

Can anyone confirm based on my parts? I'm thinking the Noctua CPU cooler (and case fans, obviously) may not fit.


----------



## SHwoKing

Yes the Noctua NH-L12 will not fit.

You'll not be able to place your 3,5" HDD as well with a Zotac GTX970. And you'll have to swap your Slot in DVD writer for a DVD writer with a tray.


----------



## UKlad




----------



## Milestailsprowe

Finally got this thing fully working. Had to replace Asrocks boards twice but now Its working.

ML08 does great with buiding because its so easy but it REQUIRES straigh Sata cables which I really lack.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got this thing fully working. Had to replace Asrocks boards twice but now Its working.
> 
> ML08 does great with buiding because its so easy but it REQUIRES straigh Sata cables which I really lack.


Sweet! I am getting my ML08 tomorrow with the handle and can't wait to put it together. I see that you have a dvd drive in yours, what model do you have? Does the case happen to come with the slim sata cable? How exactly does the drive mount in?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Sweet! I am getting my ML08 tomorrow with the handle and can't wait to put it together. I see that you have a dvd drive in yours, what model do you have? Does the case happen to come with the slim sata cable? How exactly does the drive mount in?


Drive is a HITACHI-LG LGE-DMCT30N Blu Ray Writer. Its a laptop drive I got from ebay.

Case comes with no cables

The DVD drive mounts with screws as its toolless. You life a hatch, slide it in then push hatch down.


----------



## brawleyman

Cool, thanks for the info. My brother has an unused macbook slot load drive, not sure if it would work in this case or not. I know the website says "9.5mm compatibility limited to tray type", not sure what that means though.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Cool, thanks for the info. My brother has an unused macbook slot load drive, not sure if it would work in this case or not. I know the website says "9.5mm compatibility limited to tray type", not sure what that means though.


Slim Tray openning. If it thin your fine

Edit Ok Been using it for a few hours now,

Having a GPU like the MSI 970 gaming is kinda bad because the hot air blows onto the metal and heats it up which also heats up the HDD/SSD on the otherside. My 2.5 inch got so hot it stopped working untill it cooled down. Only SSDs can go in the brackets but with the amount of calbles that are thrown in front of the PSU I'm putting the mechanical in a net of cables for now.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UKlad*


Thanks for sharing.
We can see how it is much easier to build your system in this case than the RVZ01/FTZ01/ML08.

There's some nice improvements over the previous design :
- Detachable panel on both side
- Access to the back of the motherboard
- New PSU attachement
- New GPU attachement
- All black cables for the front panel
- Tool-less 2,5" drive attachement.
- Slim optical drive with a tray

But I'm still skeptical about the lack of fan placement. Especially on the GPU side.

Best of both world would be RVZ01 dimensions to allow fans installation with those improvements.


----------



## Amidas

*ASUS ROG Announces ROG Maximus VIII Impact*

http://rog.asus.com/445602015/maximus-motherboards/asus-rog-announces-rog-maximus-viii-impact/


----------



## nyk20z3

Any reason why i am not seeing the RVZ02 FS anywhere ?

NVM after some digging i see it on amazon but says sold out so that tells me it might not even be released yet.

Hoping my 980 Matrix will fit in there with no trouble its huge

Coming from a Caselabs S5 btw.


----------



## whitewolf2010

I have ML07B and travel every 2 weeks, I just meet the max allowable carry on size for KLM and use the Caterpillar roll cage
http://www.cat-bags.com/int/products/view/37/collection

Haven't seen any backpacks that would support the size. I was thinking about getting the RVZ02 myself but seeing the temps and lack place for GPU fans I decided to wait and see comments from other users. Now seeing high temps reported I've decided to stick to ML07B


----------



## nyk20z3

Lack of space for gpu fans?

The GPU will suck air in and blow it out, the only problem i see with this case is the low profile cpu coolers.Ive used one in the past and OC headroom will be limited for sure.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf2010*
> 
> I have ML07B and travel every 2 weeks, I just meet the max allowable carry on size for KLM and use the Caterpillar roll cage
> http://www.cat-bags.com/int/products/view/37/collection
> 
> Haven't seen any backpacks that would support the size. I was thinking about getting the RVZ02 myself but seeing the temps and lack place for GPU fans I decided to wait and see comments from other users. Now seeing high temps reported I've decided to stick to ML07B


If you GPU blows out the back then your fine. I have the ML08 and thats the biggest thing is seems


----------



## whitewolf2010

My bad, what I meant by it is with additional case fans the air flow would improve and keep the GPU cooler, as it is the case with bigger RVZ01/ML07/FTZ01. The slimmer size of RVZ02 comes at the price of higher temps and situations like that one...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Slim Tray openning. If it thin your fine
> 
> Edit Ok Been using it for a few hours now,
> 
> Having a GPU like the MSI 970 gaming is kinda bad because the hot air blows onto the metal and heats it up which also heats up the HDD/SSD on the otherside. My 2.5 inch got so hot it stopped working untill it cooled down. Only SSDs can go in the brackets but with the amount of calbles that are thrown in front of the PSU I'm putting the mechanical in a net of cables for now.


----------



## loader963

Yeah the gpu temps on my 980 ti are too high in the rvz02-b. But i am running the windowless version so I ordered the window version from (edit: newegg) today hoping the extra ventilation will help. My cpu is the 6700k and im using zalman cps8900 quiet (yes it does fit) which did pretty good at stock clocks on prime95. Hopefully by wednesday ill post it on pcpartpicker if the new case comes that quickly.


----------



## nyk20z3

How are you ordering it when it shows out of stock ?


----------



## loader963

*Newegg not amazon lol. Ill edit that


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> Yeah the gpu temps on my 980 ti are too high in the rvz02-b. But i am running the windowless version so I ordered the window version from (edit: newegg) today hoping the extra ventilation will help. My cpu is the 6700k and im using zalman cps8600 quiet (yes it does fit) which did pretty good at stock clocks on prime95. Hopefully by wednesday ill post it on pcpartpicker if the new case comes that quickly.


Oh good, that's what I was hoping with that cooler. I also have the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet that I hoped to use. It is listed as being 60mm tall, but the ML08/RVZ02 list a cooler height of 58. I figured the filtered version would work since the window is inset on the other panel.

Hope to get mine installed tonight. I have the Gigabyte GTX 970 Mini ITX OC card, hope temps will be okay with it.

BTW, Silverstone rep in CA said they are going to have extra panels available for purchase separately for about $19ea if someone would want to have one of each panel.


----------



## brawleyman

Done! Love the ML08, so easy to work in and get to everything! Panels are kind of a pain to put back on, but hooking everything up was a breeze and cable routing wasn't bad either.

I was hoping the filtered version would afford enough space for my Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet cpu fan... fit perfectly with about 1mm to spare, didn't scrape the inside of the panel.

CPU temps about 50c maxed, GPU leveled off at 79 overclocked, SSD and HDD got to 46c.

Here's some pics.


----------



## rickywong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> Yeah the gpu temps on my 980 ti are too high in the rvz02-b. But i am running the windowless version so I ordered the window version from (edit: newegg) today hoping the extra ventilation will help. My cpu is the 6700k and im using zalman cps8600 quiet (yes it does fit) which did pretty good at stock clocks on prime95. Hopefully by wednesday ill post it on pcpartpicker if the new case comes that quickly.


I don't think RVZ02 can handle my 980ti temps, that's why I bought RVZ01 instead of RVZ02.

Dual case fans help alot!


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Done! Love the ML08, so easy to work in and get to everything! Panels are kind of a pain to put back on, but hooking everything up was a breeze and cable routing wasn't bad either.
> 
> I was hoping the filtered version would afford enough space for my Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet cpu fan... fit perfectly with about 1mm to spare, didn't scrape the inside of the panel.
> 
> CPU temps about 50c maxed, GPU leveled off at 79 overclocked, SSD and HDD got to 46c.
> 
> ]


Seems like it would fit the windowed version just fine too. I wonder how does it compare to the similarly full copper Cooltek LP53.


----------



## p4inkill3r

After all my waiting, I ended up getting a screaming deal on an ATX z170 motherboard, so now my mITX build is put off for a couple months.

Hopefully the rvz02 will be a tad cheaper then as well.


----------



## SHwoKing

If the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet fits, maybe you can squeeze a Scythe Big Shuriken mounted by a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex. Should be quiet efficient for the CPU.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Done! Love the ML08, so easy to work in and get to everything! Panels are kind of a pain to put back on, but hooking everything up was a breeze and cable routing wasn't bad either.
> 
> I was hoping the filtered version would afford enough space for my Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet cpu fan... fit perfectly with about 1mm to spare, didn't scrape the inside of the panel.
> 
> CPU temps about 50c maxed, GPU leveled off at 79 overclocked, SSD and HDD got to 46c.
> 
> Here's some pics.


Wow locks realy nice!
can u upload some pictures with the closed case ans an detailed macro shot from the Cpu cooler when the case is closed ?

Can u alsow tell me how much space there is lesft betwen the gpu und the case (gpu fan site to case)


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> If the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet fits, maybe you can squeeze a Scythe Big Shuriken mounted by a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex. Should be quiet efficient for the CPU.


I think 62-63 mm would be touching the side on the filtered version. Assuming my zalman is a full 60mm.


----------



## loader963

Hey shwoking i think you can fit 63mm on the non windowed version if that helps but that will probably just touch the side if you do


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> Seems like it would fit the windowed version just fine too. I wonder how does it compare to the similarly full copper Cooltek LP53.


I'm confident it won't fit the windowed version. If you look at it carefully, the window is inset a bit, that is probably what makes them say only 58mm height.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Wow locks realy nice!
> can u upload some pictures with the closed case ans an detailed macro shot from the Cpu cooler when the case is closed ?
> 
> Can u alsow tell me how much space there is lesft betwen the gpu und the case (gpu fan site to case)


Here you go. Also thought I would post a few pics of the front power light since no one has yet, only have seen the Raven one. Power button/light on the right, hdd activity light on the left around the reset button, same shape. I will say that the power button isn't real easy/great to press either.

Edit: added a few pics of the gpu side, I would say about 1/4" of space between the gpu and side panel.


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> I'm confident it won't fit the windowed version. If you look at it carefully, the window is inset a bit, that is probably what makes them say only 58mm height.


I hope you are wrong on that zalman fitting on windowed version lol. Im gonna try it but it will be tighter if at all possible. Another note my zalman has around an 1/8" gap between the side while yours looks like it touches. I was just wondering why such a difference. My mobo is gigabyte z170n gaming 5 if that could be a factor.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Delete


----------



## jodasanchezz

Delete


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Here you go. Also thought I would post a few pics of the front power light since no one has yet, only have seen the Raven one. Power button/light on the right, hdd activity light on the left around the reset button, same shape. I will say that the power button isn't real easy/great to press either.
> 
> Edit: added a few pics of the gpu side, I would say about 1/4" of space between the gpu and side panel.



















Thank You so Much !

SRY 4 Wrong posting


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> I think 62-63 mm would be touching the side on the filtered version. Assuming my zalman is a full 60mm.


Scythe Big Shuriken 2 is 58mm with a 12mm fan so swapping it for 15mm fan is 61mm.

I did not plan to by the RVZ02 though. FTZ01/RVZ01/ML07 is for me the best choice if you want powerful GPU/CPU inside.

But IMO the best design would be RVZ02 ease if installation and dimensions with enough clearance on the GPU side to allow fan case as well. The question is, where do you put your 2,5" drives then ?
RVZ01 dimensions with RVZ02 ease of use would be really good too.


----------



## LoCo4ChRiSt

can you guys please help me, i want to get one of these cases for its form factor i got a overcloked i7 and a gtx 960 maybe 980..witch one of these cases wont over heat? im thinkin the RVZ01B cause its atleast got fans, what do you guys think, i might get a lowprofile water cooler for the cpu as well


----------



## spencers

I built my RVZ02 this week.

Intel Core i5-4570
Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B
ASRock B85M-ITX
Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB DDR3-1600
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB SSD
EVGA GTX 750Ti 2GB FTW ACX
Silverstone RVZ02B-W
Silverstone SX500-LG

CPU idle/load: 35C/55C
GPU idle/load: 27C/55C


----------



## hellr4isEr

I don't suppose a 980Ti Lightning could fit in a RVZ02? That would be very nice.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> I hope you are wrong on that zalman fitting on windowed version lol. Im gonna try it but it will be tighter if at all possible. Another note my zalman has around an 1/8" gap between the side while yours looks like it touches. I was just wondering why such a difference. My mobo is gigabyte z170n gaming 5 if that could be a factor.


I have the ASROCK H97M-ITX. The heatsink doesn't touch the panel,but there is perhaps 1/16" or a little more between them. I think the flash on my phone washed out the shadow so it looks like it is touching.


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> I have the ASROCK H97M-ITX. The heatsink doesn't touch the panel,but there is perhaps 1/16" or a little more between them. I think the flash on my phone washed out the shadow so it looks like it is touching.


That probably is it. I went ahead and posted this build on pcpartpciker under loader963 "my little raven" http://pcpartpicker.com/b/VNhqqs . I'm really hoping that zalman fits in the windowed case and that my gpu temps go down. If they don't I will hacksaw a way to put a case fan in and add a shroud lol.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> That probably is it. I went ahead and posted this build on pcpartpciker under loader963 "my little raven" http://pcpartpicker.com/b/VNhqqs . I'm really hoping that zalman fits in the windowed case and that my gpu temps go down. If they don't I will hacksaw a way to put a case fan in and add a shroud lol.


I am considering ordering a single window panel for the gpu later on, that is the thing I would want to show off the most, and put a white led strip at the bottom facing up.

Hope the window works for you to. I just didn't want to take any chances of scratching the plexiglass. Besides, I've had enough time with computers with no filters. Which those seem to breathe really well.

With my gpu overclocked, it topped out at 79c and was a bit loud. You can feel the heat coming out the top vents, plus the top of the case and front of the gpu vent got kinda warm. Drives got to about 46c. Everything cooled down pretty quick after testing. Just wish I had a gpu with 2 fans and larger heatsink to move more air and be quieter.


----------



## crystaal

Could someone post more pictures on the inside of the filtered side panels? Are they anything like SIlverstone's own ultra fine mesh filters? Those are really effective at blocking out fine dust.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> Could someone post more pictures on the inside of the filtered side panels? Are they anything like SIlverstone's own ultra fine mesh filters? Those are really effective at blocking out fine dust.


Can't get you pics at the moment, but yes they are the same ultra fine mesh filters. They breathe very well. From what I remember, it looked like they are glued onto the inside of those plastic panels.


----------



## nyk20z3

For you guys with the non clear windowed RVZ02, are the cpu cooler and graphics card still visible or it's hard to make them out. I like the cleaner look of the non clear window but would still like to get a peak at the hardware here n there.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> For you guys with the non clear windowed RVZ02, are the cpu cooler and graphics card still visible or it's hard to make them out. I like the cleaner look of the non clear window but would still like to get a peak at the hardware here in there.


With the black interior and black fine mesh filter, it's hard to see anything inside without using a flashlight. You can see pretty well if the filter is removed though.

FYI, I took the filter off my gpu portion of the case just for funsies and average temps dropped about 3c. You can feel some exhaust air coming out the front part of the opening, which leads me to think that the few exhaust slots up top aren't quite enough. But, my gpu has a solid io plate in back, so the air probably has no where else to go than back to the front of the case.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> With the black interior and black fine mesh filter, it's hard to see anything inside without using a flashlight. You can see pretty well if the filter is removed though.
> 
> FYI, I took the filter off my gpu portion of the case just for funsies and average temps dropped about 3c. You can feel some exhaust air coming out the front part of the opening, which leads me to think that the few exhaust slots up top aren't quite enough. But, my gpu has a solid io plate in back, so the air probably has no where else to go than back to the front of the case.


Thanks for the feedback, IMO the all black is a cleaner look although I have always gone with windowed cases. I will be putting my 980 Matrix in this case which has a preety beefy cooler on it so hopefully the filter doesn't hold it back to much.

I've been through many cases the past few years and I just want to stop switching cases and settle down lol

Antec 1200
Corsair 800D
Corsair C70
Cooler Master Haf XB
Corsair Air 540
Silverstone FT03
Caselabs S5

I've been around lol but I think this case will keep me satisfied for a long time.


----------



## loader963

Eeehhh the filtered version really isnt made for showing your gear off. Even without the filters id have a hard time guessing parts if i didnt build mine.


----------



## loader963

And if you are planning on the 980 id suggest the windowed case. It has more ventilation. I too preferred the filtered but am now going windowed for my 980ti. Even brawleyman reported 79C on his gpu temps. But if you do go for it please share ypur experiences for others.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, IMO the all black is a cleaner look although I have always gone with windowed cases. I will be putting my 980 Matrix in this case which has a preety beefy cooler on it so hopefully the filter doesn't hold it back to much.
> 
> I've been through many cases the past few years and I just want to stop switching cases and settle down lol
> 
> Antec 1200
> Corsair 800D
> Corsair C70
> Cooler Master Haf XB
> Corsair Air 540
> Silverstone FT03
> Caselabs S5
> 
> I've been around lol but I think this case will keep me satisfied for a long time.


Ha ha! Same here. I've gotten different cases and tried modifying them various ways. I'm about done trying new things. I just wanted something simple to build in that was small and easy to move. The ML08 fit the bill. I really think the only other major thing is upgrade my gpu with something that has better cooling rather than the single fan and small heatsink.


----------



## SHwoKing

Best RVZ02 version is filtered on the Mobo side and window on the GPU side









Hardwarecanucks review :


----------



## SHwoKing

For people who own the RVZ02 with the filtered windows, are you sure that this version gives a little more room to the cooler ?

When you look at the link i have posted just above at 2:24, they take off the filter. Then you can see that the part with holes is completely flush with the rest of the panel.


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> For people who own the RVZ02 with the filtered windows, are you sure that this version gives a little more room to the cooler ?
> 
> When you look at the link i have posted just above at 2:24, they take off the filter. Then you can see that the part with holes is completely flush with the rest of the panel.


Itll be easier to ask the windowed owners how thick the window is compared to the case shell. If its flush in the interior it will be the same. Im curious as well.


----------



## Frayzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> For people who own the RVZ02 with the filtered windows, are you sure that this version gives a little more room to the cooler ?
> 
> When you look at the link i have posted just above at 2:24, they take off the filter. Then you can see that the part with holes is completely flush with the rest of the panel.


I thought that too when i saw how the filter was removed in that video and I don't have rvz02 myself so i cannot confirm but I think the window is thicker compared to the side panel so it actually sticks in giving less room for coolers.


----------



## nyk20z3

I ended up ordering the non window version. Now i need to decide on a mobo, i always go ROG so the Impact is the only choice but imo the Z170i pro gaming seems more reasonable and at a lower price but its not FS yet.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I ended up ordering the non window version. Now i need to decide on a mobo, i always go ROG so the Impact is the only choice but imo the Z170i pro gaming seems more reasonable and at a lower price but its not FS yet.


That depends on what you are looking for.
The Impact VIII has failed for me as they trade the M.2 port for U.2.
The Pro Gaming is fine. Just lack a C-Type USB but it is a solid board.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> That depends on what you are looking for.
> The Impact VIII has failed for me as they trade the M.2 port for U.2.
> The Pro Gaming is fine. Just lack a C-Type USB but it is a solid board.


I always go with more then i really need but like i mentioned i am starting to think more reasonable with this build. I was looking in to the U.2 feature last night. It mentioned its a more future ready connection and takes full advantage of Intel NVME based ssd. The only real advantage i see with the Impact is better overclocking and superior sound.

I even considered X99 but i am not a fan of Asrock boards.


----------



## jodasanchezz

I Ordert :
ASRock > Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
I5 6600K
16gb Corsair 2400 DDR4
silverstone ftz01
SilverStone SST-SX500-LG

Will be an Home Theater PC with 4k Support linked to an AV Reciever
Gpu will be an 980ti sc acx
ssd 256 GB Samsung 840pro

Hope i get everithing till the weekend









EDIT: Not Sure about the CPU Heatsink jet.
any recomends? Priority should be low noise


----------



## whitewolf2010

Recommended PSU for 980ti is 600W


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf2010*
> 
> Recommended PSU for 980ti is 600W


Is there an SFX with 600W out ? i havent found one oO

EDIT:
I see here only 400 watts max Complete system

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9306/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review/16

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti,4164-7.html


----------



## whitewolf2010

Silverstone has it:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=524

Nowhere to be found in stores, took me some time to locate one in online store in Poland


----------



## kebn

Built a new gaming/rendering PC inside the RVZ02 windowed case over the weekend! Was looking for something medium-high end without overclocking (no additional heat) that will last me several years.

CPU: Intel Core i7 Skylake 6700
CPU Fan: Stock Intel HSF
Mobo: ASRock H170M-ITX/ac
Ram: Team Elite Plus 16GB DDR4-2133
SSD: Crucial MX200 500GB
GPU: MSI GeForce 970 GTX Gaming 4G
PSU: Silverstone SFX-L 500W

The case runs very cool and quiet, despite the stock Intel HSF, which I think is the loudest component in this build. I might switch it out with an aftermarket one later on, but it works perfectly fine right now so there's no need. The semi-fanless SFX-L and GTX 970 fan are near silent most of the time which is nice.

At first I was iffy about the clear plastic windows, but they look very sleek in real life, and its nice being able to display the hardware. They are flush with the black metal side panel out the outside (as compared to the earlier prototypes on display at CES 2015), and are clipped to the panels from inside.

Here is a screenshot of HWMonitor a couple of minutes after playing MGSV: The Phantom Pain on highest settings @ 1080p for over an hour.



CPU Idle/Load: 28C/58C
GPU Idle/Load: 40C/72C
SSD Temp reached 46C during gaming, due to it being mounted on the backside of the GTX 970.

I'll post photos later on tonight/tomorrow


----------



## ArcDeus

Hello Club !

I'm really on the edge of buying one of the new cases that just came out in Europe, ML08 or RVZ02, so I can build a SFF gaming rig sometime later in the year or maybe even next year with a brand new Pascal GPU. I really can't see what can be made better with these cases: for what they're meant for they seem perfect ! I'm still unsure though as to which model to choose... I usually like my computer to be filtered, dust-free, but the filtered version of the ML08 and RVZ02 seem to heat a little bit more than their windowed counterpart. For the CPU and GPU I don't see it as a real problem, but what bothers me are the HDD/SSD which seem to take the heat from the GPU.

So here's my dilemma: dust-proofing with hotter storage (failure rate increased) or accepting the dust to have all those components cooler, in particular the HDD/SSD. What dou you guys think ? And what would the actual owners of these cases be able to say about the matter ? Also, I'm wondering, is the handle of the ML08 easily removable ?

Thank you all by advance for your input


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitewolf2010*
> 
> Recommended PSU for 980ti is 600W


Well if i follow EVGA's recommandation on PSU choice, one of the recommended model is a 500W bronze PSU. But I will not overclocking.
I have the same rig as jodasanchezz


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> I Ordert :
> ASRock > Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
> I5 6600K
> 16gb Corsair 2400 DDR4
> silverstone ftz01
> SilverStone SST-SX500-LG
> 
> Will be an Home Theater PC with 4k Support linked to an AV Reciever
> Gpu will be an 980ti sc acx
> ssd 256 GB Samsung 840pro
> 
> Hope i get everithing till the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Not Sure about the CPU Heatsink jet.
> any recomends? Priority should be low noise


Quiet the same rig as mine. PSU will be fine.
One of the best cooler for your setup is Cryorig C1 + a 25 mm 140 mm fan with 120mm mounting hole mounted on the case. Like Noctua NF A15, Scythe Glide Stream or Cryorig XF140. Fits well and quiet effective at low RPM.


----------



## contay

Has anyone tried low profile Scythe big shuriken on ML08 or RVZ02? I plan using it with my Impact VII, but I am worried will it fit.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Has anyone tried low profile Scythe big shuriken on ML08 or RVZ02? I plan using it with my Impact VII, but I am worried will it fit.


Check this : https://pcpartpicker.com/b/GF9WGX, should fit


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Check this : https://pcpartpicker.com/b/GF9WGX, should fit


Also, I found this http://i59.tinypic.com/5ewu2u.jpg (source) seconds ago, should do the trick then. Depending the socket position, it might even be possible to mount thin 140mm fan with 120mm mounting holes.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Quiet the same rig as mine. PSU will be fine.
> One of the best cooler for your setup is Cryorig C1 + a 25 mm 140 mm fan with 120mm mounting hole mounted on the case. Like Noctua NF A15, Scythe Glide Stream or Cryorig XF140. Fits well and quiet effective at low RPM.


got any pics or info on mounting the fan outside the case? would like to see how it looks..


----------



## tmaven

Guys can you please take detailed picture of psu hole (raven rvz01 ver*2.0*)


----------



## rlivz

Hello,

After reading through countless helpful posts on this thread, I think I've settled on my build for the living room media center. Does anyone see anything that may be incompatible or inefficient for cooling/noise? Will the stock fans be sufficient for the GPU side? Thanks!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($216.89 @ OutletPC)
*CPU Cooler:* CRYORIG C1 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($64.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($108.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Kingston HyperX Fury Black 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($48.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 Pro Series 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($219.75 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB STRIX Video Card ($324.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Silverstone FTZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($117.87 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($96.99 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM (64-bit) ($93.75 @ OutletPC)
*Case Fan:* Scythe SY1425HB12M-P 97.2 CFM 140mm Fan ($9.98 @ OutletPC)
*Keyboard:* Logitech K830 Wireless Standard Keyboard w/Touchpad ($65.99 @ Amazon)
*Headphones:* SteelSeries H Headset ($287.82 @ Amazon)
*Other:* FLIRC FL-09028 ($22.95)
*Other:* Xbox One Wireless Adapter for Windows ($24.99)
*Other:* PP05-E psu cables ($29.99)
*Total:* $1734.92
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-10-15 00:23 EDT-0400_


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Quiet the same rig as mine. PSU will be fine.
> One of the best cooler for your setup is Cryorig C1 + a 25 mm 140 mm fan with 120mm mounting hole mounted on the case. Like Noctua NF A15, Scythe Glide Stream or Cryorig XF140. Fits well and quiet effective at low RPM.


















Thank you for the replay
I was a little worried about the 500 but now im fine

Can u send some pictures frpm the finished build? (Case open from both sides?)


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> got any pics or info on mounting the fan outside the case? would like to see how it looks..


Sorry for the misunderstanding, the fan is mounted inside the case, not outside. Mounted to the case instead of mounted to the Cryorig C1 heatsink.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Sorry for the misunderstanding, the fan is mounted inside the case, not outside. Mounted to the case instead of mounted to the Cryorig C1 heatsink.


Oh your talking about a different case.. i thought u were talking about an RVZ02.. carry on haha


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rlivz*
> 
> *Other:* PP05-E psu cables ($29.99)


this is the only part you may actually not require, the SFX-L PSU (assuming that's the 500w unit you're specifying) comes with the flat modular cables, and the cable kit may be overkill, recommend leaving that purchase until you actually find you need it


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Guys can you please take detailed picture of psu hole (raven rvz01 ver*2.0*)


do you mean the venting hole at the PSU position? and if so, do you just need to see how much bigger they are than on v1 or do you actually want some measurements?

if you just need to see it, check out the review of the FTZ01 http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2015/07/14/silverstone-fortress-ftz01-review/1 as it has some nice picture showing size of the venting area

or compare these 2 pics of the vent holes as seen under the PSU cage
NEW (1.2 up)

OLD


----------



## tmaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> do you mean the venting hole at the PSU position? and if so, do you just need to see how much bigger they are than on v1 or do you actually want some measurements?
> 
> if you just need to see it, check out the review of the FTZ01 http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2015/07/14/silverstone-fortress-ftz01-review/1 as it has some nice picture showing size of the venting area


Right, I forgot to check reviews!

Can you please measure it ? x-y
Want to adjust my version 1.


----------



## skintrade

I'll try to do that for you, will be Saturday at earliest however


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Sorry for the misunderstanding, the fan is mounted inside the case, not outside. Mounted to the case instead of mounted to the Cryorig C1 heatsink.


No Problem Thank anyway,
i ordert the Cyrorig C1
Im Planing to use it like that:

Cyrorig C1+ 7mm Shroud +13mm fan =81mm (in the specs from the ftz01 max cpu cooler high is 83mm)
about 2mm gap betwenn the fan and the dustfilter should prevent the fan from taking to much air from the case inside.

I also i will cut out the grid and just let the dustfilter stay in place (sofar the plan)


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcDeus*
> 
> Hello Club !
> 
> I'm really on the edge of buying one of the new cases that just came out in Europe, ML08 or RVZ02, so I can build a SFF gaming rig sometime later in the year or maybe even next year with a brand new Pascal GPU. I really can't see what can be made better with these cases: for what they're meant for they seem perfect ! I'm still unsure though as to which model to choose... I usually like my computer to be filtered, dust-free, but the filtered version of the ML08 and RVZ02 seem to heat a little bit more than their windowed counterpart. For the CPU and GPU I don't see it as a real problem, but what bothers me are the HDD/SSD which seem to take the heat from the GPU.
> 
> So here's my dilemma: dust-proofing with hotter storage (failure rate increased) or accepting the dust to have all those components cooler, in particular the HDD/SSD. What dou you guys think ? And what would the actual owners of these cases be able to say about the matter ? Also, I'm wondering, is the handle of the ML08 easily removable ?
> 
> Thank you all by advance for your input


Hi ArcDeus,

10 months back when i was planning to build my SFX rig i had the same questions as you. If my HDD and SSD would get heated up / would Fail due to heat as i live in area where its hot most of the year and during summers it hit 46°C .

I am really happy that i chose the case with dust filters (rvz01) and my hard drive temps go 32 ~ 38 °C well this certainly is way below recommended temps by the manufacturer.
even the cpu and gpu run super cool like max temps on heavy load CPU - 56°C and GPU - 70°C so its looks pretty fine to me as is i am a first time pc builder.

Its really not worth that components collecting dust, as that is more worrying matter.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Can u send some pictures frpm the finished build? (Case open from both sides?)


I will take some pics as soon as i receive a pair of Scythe Slip Stream for the GPU side. I will have to unmount the cooler for that so i will be able to take pics with and without the cooler.
BTW, FTZ01 can only be open on one side.


----------



## ArcDeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy99*
> 
> Hi ArcDeus,
> 
> 10 months back when i was planning to build my SFX rig i had the same questions as you. If my HDD and SSD would get heated up / would Fail due to heat as i live in area where its hot most of the year and during summers it hit 46°C .
> 
> I am really happy that i chose the case with dust filters (rvz01) and my hard drive temps go 32 ~ 38 °C well this certainly is way below recommended temps by the manufacturer.
> even the cpu and gpu run super cool like max temps on heavy load CPU - 56°C and GPU - 70°C so its looks pretty fine to me as is i am a first time pc builder.
> 
> Its really not worth that components collecting dust, as that is more worrying matter.


The RVZ01 has certainly more cooling potential than the new 02 and ML08 cases, but it also has a bigger footprint unfortunately. I really like how slim and space efficicent the new models are, that's why I'm leaning toward those =)


----------



## loader963

My case came in late yesterday. I found her on my porch this morning. I didnt have much time before work but i did swap the panels. I can say the window does cut 1-2mm from your cpu cooler. My zalman almost touches now. Cant wait to get back home.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcDeus*
> 
> The RVZ01 has certainly more cooling potential than the new 02 and ML08 cases, but it also has a bigger footprint unfortunately. I really like how slim and space efficicent the new models are, that's why I'm leaning toward those =)


Well RVZ01 and RVZ02 are quiet similar in terms of footprint. Just a little more height as shown here : 




I like the RVZ02 design better though.


----------



## ArcDeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Well RVZ01 and RVZ02 are quiet similar in terms of footprint. Just a little more height as shown here :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the RVZ02 design better though.


My thoughts exactly, 02 completely owns 01 in term of aesthetics, for me at least. Only problem is this dilemma between dust and HDD heating =/


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> My case came in late yesterday. I found her on my porch this morning. I didnt have much time before work but i did swap the panels. I can say the window does cut 1-2mm from your cpu cooler. My zalman almost touches now. Cant wait to get back home.


So the window panel didn't cause issues with the CNPS8900? That's great to know! I am maybe considering getting the window panels, I just don't look at the case that often, my computer sits under my desk.

I would love to figure out something nice for bottom feet instead of having to use those dumb plastic stands. I just want the bottom panel to be protected from scratching.


----------



## loader963

Give me a couple hours and ill post a couple of pics and temp comparisons when i get home. Yeah dont care much for the feet either lol but they work.


----------



## brawleyman

You could just forgo the filters on the sides and leave those vents open. I did that with my GPU, plus I removed my overclock from the 970 mini and temps came down to about 69c. I like having the cooler temps, but not enthusiastic about dust buildup now, especially since those panels are kind of a pain to remove.

Here is another alternative...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4TZ2SN7533

It would be thinner than the factory ones and easier to remove without worrying about breaking those tabs.


----------



## loader963

Lol I removed them instantly when i was still doing the first test and havent put them back on since. I might should have mentioned that I guess.

Reallu hoping to keep overclocked gpu.


----------



## loader963

Sorry for such bad photos but they are taken with my cell phone. On a close inspection the zalman 8900 BARELY has 1mm to spare before touching. Also I posted a side view pic of the window panel. The window is flush with the exterior but actually is around 2mm thicker which rises above the panel on the interior side.


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Has anyone tried using an AMD graphic card inside of the ML08? I tried using an MSI 390 inside of mine and the temperatures seem to be pretty bad. 94C playing Rocket League and 50-ish idle.


----------



## nyk20z3

Has any one used the Raijintek Pallas on an Asus Impact board and had ram clearence issues ?. I am going with the Impact viii Z170 and the mentioned cooler is the only one that flows color wise.

NVM its to tall to fit in the RVZ02.


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisabsurd*
> 
> Has anyone tried using an AMD graphic card inside of the ML08? I tried using an MSI 390 inside of mine and the temperatures seem to be pretty bad. 94C playing Rocket League and 50-ish idle.


That's pretty bad, have you tried removing the filter? Assuming you're using the filtered version.


----------



## loader963

Yeah the GPU is still too hot although it does get to max temps a lot slower now. I tried setting fan profile to aggressive and limiting framerate to 60fps but this just keeps temps in upper 70s to low 80's. Feeling kind of down.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for such bad photos but they are taken with my cell phone. On a close inspection the zalman 8900 BARELY has 1mm to spare before touching. Also I posted a side view pic of the window panel. The window is flush with the exterior but actually is around 2mm thicker which rises above the panel on the interior side.


That's great to know! One of those things that someone would just have to try out and let others know. Are you worried that as things shift and the MB flexes when you move it around it could scratch the window? I keep going back and forth with window for looks and cooling or filtered air. I really think if I got a new gpu with bigger cooling and dual fans it would do much better.


----------



## brawleyman

I really wish someone could do a centrifugal vs axial fan comparison. Would be interesting to see what does better in the ML08/RVZ02. I think the Silverstone rep said at one point that they tested multiple cards and the axial worked better. I would think blower would be better by removing the heat itself rather than relying on those offset vents on top. Thinking of getting a 980ti to max my 1440p monitor for Pcars and Dirt Rally.


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> snip.


I've been wondering too if maybe a different cooler design or even a reference would be better than the evga acx setup. Really didn't like the sound of it when you said you had to drop the clocks down on your mini either. But before I built mine I read 1 review that had a 980ti oc'ed that maxed at 74c so idk. As to the cpu cooler hitting the side.... maybe if I dropped it but then I'd probably have bigger problems lol







. I don't really plan on moving mine much though. I will also say the windows look better in person than in the pics Ive seen so they are growing on me. Only thing I didn't like was I thought the windows had vents on the top/bottom but they are solid and only vented on the sides like the filtered version.


----------



## brawleyman

It wasnt a big drop. I had it oc'd to turbo up to about 1,400mhz but would usually stay around 1,350mhz at 79c. Now it just turbos to its default of 1,228mhz and pretty much stays there the whole time at about 72hz. I'm going to put the filter back on and see how it does. That single fan on the 970 mini isn't very good at sucking air thru filters, case in point my Node 304. Overclocking that 970 just about isn't worth it with the heat and corresponding fan noise increase.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Sorry,
maybe this Question was asked 100 times befor.

Can someone Tell me How much space is left with a dual slot gpu installed (Betwen the Gpu fan and the Case) in the FTZ01.


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Sorry,
> maybe this Question was asked 100 times befor.
> 
> Can someone Tell me How much space is left with a dual slot gpu installed (Betwen the Gpu fan and the Case) in the FTZ01.


according to manual approx 32mm between std dual slot and case (max fan size listed)


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> according to manual approx 32mm between std dual slot and case (max fan size listed)











Thank You very much


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> But IMO the best design would be RVZ02 ease if installation and dimensions with enough clearance on the GPU side to allow fan case as well. The question is, where do you put your 2,5" drives then ?


Given that the case is 87mm thick and SFX PSU standard is 63mm thick, there should be some space above or below the PSU. I haven't gotten my hands on one of these bad boys though


----------



## DJ_Reason

I think my next build is going to be in RVZ02 for sure!
I have a question though, can any RVZ02 owners tell me the length of the side window?
I want to install bitfenix alchemy led strips across the side panels to show them off in the window
(is led strip installation even possible? is there enough room btw?)
but I'm not sure about the window length and whether I should buy a 20cm or 30cm strip.

I'm asking about the length right here in the picture ->


----------



## loader963

Around 10.75" on the outside of the window on the exterior.


----------



## crystaal

Any possibility to thermally insulate the back plate from the gpu so that the 2.5" drives on the opposite side don't get heated up?


----------



## nyk20z3

Ordered a Asus Maximus Vii Impact so i will provide some pics for you guys next week installed in a RVZ02. The issue i have now is finding a cooler at 58mm in height that will fit on the board but not cause ram or daughter-board clearance issues.. I didn't realize at first how much space i was losing as far as cpu cooler space when going with the RVZ02 but regardless i don't think i will regret the purpose.


----------



## brawleyman

Did some gaming today, pretty much maxing my gpu the whole time... sad reached 51c and hdd hit 49c in the ML08. Not bad, not wonderful either but within limits. Really thinking about a blower gpu next.


----------



## ravenrvz01

Hello guys, just sharing my modded RVZ02. I needed to break some, drill a few and do a bit of bending to fit 2 3.5 HDD'S. I left one enclosure alsp for my SSD. Now it works like how i wanted it to be ???


----------



## nyk20z3

Impressive you are def the first to stuff 2 3.5" drives in there like that.


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrvz01*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, just sharing my modded RVZ02. I needed to break some, drill a few and do a bit of bending to fit 2 3.5 HDD'S. I left one enclosure alsp for my SSD. Now it works like how i wanted it to be ???


Nice! I was looking to stuff a 3.5" in the ODD bay too, could the ODD posts be snapped off or are they made of metal?


----------



## loader963

And i thought i was something mounting 1 3.5 drive in mine lol. Im thinking since i got a spare case that i might remove my bluray drive slide hdd there and maybe mounting a 120/140mm case fan in there and seeing if that helps my temps. Might try that this evening.


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> Right, I forgot to check reviews!
> 
> Can you please measure it ? x-y
> Want to adjust my version 1.


here's the measurements i just took



not very scientific, but hope this helps


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Ordered a Asus Maximus Vii Impact so i will provide some pics for you guys next week installed in a RVZ02. The issue i have now is finding a cooler at 58mm in height that will fit on the board but not cause ram or daughter-board clearance issues.. I didn't realize at first how much space i was losing as far as cpu cooler space when going with the RVZ02 but regardless i don't think i will regret the purpose.


Scythe big shuriken 2 low profile?

I have Impact on my node now and I just wait some spare to biy RVZ02 so please share pics when finished.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Scythe big shuriken 2 low profile?
> 
> I have Impact on my node now and I just wait some spare to biy RVZ02 so please share pics when finished.


I have considered it yes.Right now its probly between the Big Shuriken or AR06.


----------



## brawleyman

The Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet is fantastic, fits the filtered panel with plenty of space and apparently works in the windowed version with barely any spare space left. Cools great and is super quiet. Looks cool inside too.


----------



## nyk20z3

The case arrived today and it gave me the chance to test fit the Asus 980 Matrix. I had to remove the support in the left corner but its a must with cards this massive. I am confident i can still utilize the gpu holder bracket that's supplied though, as of now the gpu is very secure with just a little bit of give so i am not worried. The case is very light as has a some what cheap feel to it but regardless i know the quality is there. I will update this thread next week when the Impact Viii arrives and other stuff.


----------



## ryohazuki

I have an old i5-2500k sitting around, along with a 780. Would it be worth building a small little portable gaming rig with this case? I really love the design, but want to save as much money as my main rig is more than enough


----------



## vroomik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisabsurd*
> 
> Has anyone tried using an AMD graphic card inside of the ML08? I tried using an MSI 390 inside of mine and the temperatures seem to be pretty bad. 94C playing Rocket League and 50-ish idle.


You really worrying me mate :/ I'm going for 390 inside ml08... Maybe there is something wrong with the card/fans? I was expecting high 70 but 94? Also how did you found installing the card?


----------



## ravenrvz01

@crystaal its made of metal. was able to take it off using a pair of pliers but it will leave a hole.

I removed the ssd cage on the left and bended flat all metal left overs to give way for the 2 3.5 hdds.

I drilled a total of 6 screw holes for hdd mounting.

If i only had dremel then to cut and drill then this mod can be made in 10-15 mins ??? Note that i made this mod using basic tools.


----------



## loader963

First time I've ever done any modding, and I have to say, I have a lot more respect for the guys who can pull this stuff off so professionaly. I added 2 120mm fans to lower my temps and the results are fantastic. Even running unigine maxed out for twenty minutes and my 980ti couldn't break 73C. Only thing I wish I had done differently was to take more time to polish on her, maybe repainted the case, but overall came out well. And I really am starting to like the windows more except that I can see a shining red light from the mobo which kind of aggravates me. Now to wait and see if anyone has found a better cpu cooler to overclock skylake with.


----------



## adamlee05

Just did a system changeover into the RVZ02B windowed version. Thought I should share that a Sapphire 390 Nitro fits fine with plenty of room between the 2.2 Slot cooler and the window. No risk of fans touching the window, and close enough that only fresh air is being pulled in.


----------



## Gdourado

Is there a big difference in cooling between the rvz01 and the rvz02?
Mainly in the GPU chamber?
Also, does the rvz02 fit a GPU a small bit bigger than two slots like the sapphire 390x tri-x?

Cheers


----------



## adamlee05

Yes. No additional fan mounts for the GPU in the RVZ02.

Also, yes. I just posted about the Sapphire 390 Nitro which is 2.2 Slots. The 390X is the exact same. Both are 42.3mm wide, and fit just fine. See image above your post.

My 390 nitro under stock fan profile, while running Unigen Valley for 10 minutes using the Extreme HD profile peaks at 76C. VRMs are at 84C and 89C respectively. These temps are all safe and acceptable, especially given the space constraints such a powerful and high wattage card.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> Yes. No additional fan mounts for the GPU in the RVZ02.
> 
> Also, yes. I just posted about the Sapphire 390 Nitro which is 2.2 Slots. The 390X is the exact same. Both are 42.3mm wide, and fit just fine. See image above your post.


Thank you.
It's good to know the GPU fits.
In regard to cooling, does the rvz02 do a good job? Or is the rvz01 a safer bet?
I know amd cards are known to get quite hot.

Cheers


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Thank you.
> It's good to know the GPU fits.
> In regard to cooling, does the rvz02 do a good job? Or is the rvz01 a safer bet?
> I know amd cards are known to get quite hot.
> 
> Cheers


It does as good a job that such a small case can do. I wouldn't run a highly overclocked CPU in the RVZ02. I have a Thermolab/Cooltek LP53 on order for my 4690k, since I'm currently using the stock HSF due to size limitations.

My 390 nitro under stock fan profile, while running Unigen Valley for 10 minutes using the Extreme HD profile peaks at 76C. VRMs are at 84C and 89C respectively. These temps are all safe and acceptable, especially given the space constraints such a powerful and high wattage card.

I had a reference 970 with an EVGA 980 Hybrid water cooler before, in a different case. Sold the 970 since I really liked the look of the 390 Nitro, and since the 390 slightly outperforms the 970. The Async compute performance on the AMD cards has shown to be superior so far for DX12, which was another factor. The 970 and 390 are basically sidegrades to another, but I wanted the Nitro. A 970 would have better temps in the RVZ02, but neither will be in unsafe territory.

An RVZ01 has far superior cooling options,such as the aforementioned fan mounts to help cool the GPU, and suppose for an AIO CPU cooler. But, the RBZ02 is sleeker, smaller, and in my opinion there's no contest which one looks better - the RVZ02.

Edit - Additonally, If you want to build in the RVZ02, you really should think out and plan your build around it. I went from,an NCASE M1, so I already had nearly everything I needed that would fit. If you're going to run a 390/390X with a K-sku Haswell/Devil's Canyon CPU, you'll want to be safe and run the Silverstone SX600-G. You could ok,with their 500-L SFX PSU if you went with an Nvidia card, or a 390/390X with a locked i5/i7 from either Haswell or Skylake.

I'm very pleased with my build, although I do plan to sell my 4690K and Maximus VII Impact as to go with a locked i5 Skylake CPU, for even lower thermals. Just plan ahead, ask as many questions as you want, and know it's a VERY easy case to build in. Cable management will not be an issue.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Thank you.
> It's good to know the GPU fits.
> In regard to cooling, does the rvz02 do a good job? Or is the rvz01 a safer bet?
> I know amd cards are known to get quite hot.
> 
> Cheers


RVZ01 should be a safer bet for the GPU. Reviews are not able to demonstrate that the GPU tends to overheat inside the RVZ02. But non of them tried powerful GPU inside. And we have some people complaining about GPU's heat here.

RVZ01 manage heat quiet well though. Lots of people used with powerful GPU without any problem.


----------



## loader963

Honestly I should have went with rvz01. I think both look good the 02 a bit better than the 01. But the 01 has more cpu cooler room, hdd support, and most importantly support for case fans to cool powerful gpus.


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroomik*
> 
> You really worrying me mate :/ I'm going for 390 inside ml08... Maybe there is something wrong with the card/fans? I was expecting high 70 but 94? Also how did you found installing the card?


Hah sorry about that. It actually turned out that the reason my MSI 390 was so loud and hot was because it's actually too wide for the ML08 and it was causing one of the fans to not spin correctly. So, it was basically one fan trying to cool down the entire card.

Truthfully, I should have seen it coming since the MSI is a 2.5 or 2.2 slot wide card, if I recall correctly.

Luckily, Newegg allowed me to return the card and I'm going to try a thinner one. I'm seeing if the Sapphire 390 will be better.


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Edit: Double post sorry


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisabsurd*
> 
> Hah sorry about that. It actually turned out that the reason my MSI 390 was so loud and hot was because it's actually too wide for the ML08 and it was causing one of the fans to not spin correctly. So, it was basically one fan trying to cool down the entire card.
> 
> Truthfully, I should have seen it coming since the MSI is a 2.5 or 2.2 slot wide card, if I recall correctly.
> 
> Luckily, Newegg allowed me to return the card and I'm going to try a thinner one. I'm seeing if the Sapphire 390 will be better.


See my posts, #4474, 4476, 4478 on this page (150)


----------



## brawleyman

You are a mighty brave guy to cut that thing up. I would love to do something about additional venting on the top panel. Not sure why Silverstone only vented the one side and furthest from the gpu.


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> See my posts, #4474, 4476, 4478 on this page (150)


That's reassuring! Thanks for that. Was this the Sapphire Nitro that has the blackpate?

Either way, it looks like it has enough space for both models. Now, my only concern is that I bought the non-windowed version and I wonder if the temps would be okay. I have to say, I don't understand why the non-windowed version doesn't have vents on top of the graphic card area for the panels. It seems like a small adjustment that would have allowed for the gpu to breathe more.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> It does as good a job that such a small case can do. I wouldn't run a highly overclocked CPU in the RVZ02. I have a Thermolab/Cooltek LP53 on order for my 4690k, since I'm currently using the stock HSF due to size limitations.
> 
> My 390 nitro under stock fan profile, while running Unigen Valley for 10 minutes using the Extreme HD profile peaks at 76C. VRMs are at 84C and 89C respectively. These temps are all safe and acceptable, especially given the space constraints such a powerful and high wattage card.
> 
> I had a reference 970 with an EVGA 980 Hybrid water cooler before, in a different case. Sold the 970 since I really liked the look of the 390 Nitro, and since the 390 slightly outperforms the 970. The Async compute performance on the AMD cards has shown to be superior so far for DX12, which was another factor. The 970 and 390 are basically sidegrades to another, but I wanted the Nitro. A 970 would have better temps in the RVZ02, but neither will be in unsafe territory.
> 
> An RVZ01 has far superior cooling options,such as the aforementioned fan mounts to help cool the GPU, and suppose for an AIO CPU cooler. But, the RBZ02 is sleeker, smaller, and in my opinion there's no contest which one looks better - the RVZ02.
> 
> Edit - Additonally, If you want to build in the RVZ02, you really should think out and plan your build around it. I went from,an NCASE M1, so I already had nearly everything I needed that would fit. If you're going to run a 390/390X with a K-sku Haswell/Devil's Canyon CPU, you'll want to be safe and run the Silverstone SX600-G. You could ok,with their 500-L SFX PSU if you went with an Nvidia card, or a 390/390X with a locked i5/i7 from either Haswell or Skylake.
> 
> I'm very pleased with my build, although I do plan to sell my 4690K and Maximus VII Impact as to go with a locked i5 Skylake CPU, for even lower thermals. Just plan ahead, ask as many questions as you want, and know it's a VERY easy case to build in. Cable management will not be an issue.


Hello,
Thank you for your extensive reply.

For the build, this is what I am planning.
H97 itx board
Xeon 1231 v3
16gb ddr3 1600 cl9
128gb 2.5 ssd

Now for the options and unknowns...
If I go for the rvz01, the cpu cover will be the nt06, and I'll add a 2tb 7200 rpm 3.5 drive.

If I go for the rvz02, the cooler will be the ar06 and one hgst 1tb 2.5 hdd.

For the GPU, I am thinking either a Zotac 970 amp core extreme or a sapphire 390x tri-x.

For the psu, I wanted the 500w sfx-l because it is half the price of the 600w version and has the 120mm fan.
But if I go for the amd card, guess I better go for the 600w. Even with the 970 it might be better to have the 600w to keep the upgrade path of the 980ti possible.

I just don't know...
This will be my first itx build.

Cheers and thanks


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello,
> Thank you for your extensive reply.
> 
> For the build, this is what I am planning.
> H97 itx board
> Xeon 1231 v3
> 16gb ddr3 1600 cl9
> 128gb 2.5 ssd
> 
> Now for the options and unknowns...
> If I go for the rvz01, the cpu cover will be the nt06, and I'll add a 2tb 7200 rpm 3.5 drive.
> 
> If I go for the rvz02, the cooler will be the ar06 and one hgst 1tb 2.5 hdd.
> 
> For the GPU, I am thinking either a Zotac 970 amp core extreme or a sapphire 390x tri-x.
> 
> For the psu, I wanted the 500w sfx-l because it is half the price of the 600w version and has the 120mm fan.
> But if I go for the amd card, guess I better go for the 600w. Even with the 970 it might be better to have the 600w to keep the upgrade path of the 980ti possible.
> 
> I just don't know...
> This will be my first itx build.
> 
> Cheers and thanks


The SX500-LG will be sufficient for either build path, provided you don't intend to overclock the 390x. The AR06 will keep the Xeon well cooled.

If you're planning to build soon, then I would not personally worry myself about upgrading to a 980Ti later. Pascal is set to release next year, so the 970 or 390/X will definitely hold you over until newer cards from AMD or Nvidia are released; both of which should be expected to have the same or lower power consumption of either of your picks.

Again, the Xeons not going to pull over 80W at any given time, and full system load even with the 390X won't break 500W, so long as you aren't overclocking it. Which, honestly, you should be aware you're already going to have higher-than-normal thermals compared to a standard open case like an ATX system, so overclocking might not be the wisest decision for this situaton. I'm leaving my 390 at stock 1040MHz speeds.

If you're gaming at 1440p or less, eithe card is a great pick. I went with the 390 Nitro because it has more than enough power for 1440p gaming. I'd actually prefered the SX500-LG myself, but already owned the SX600-G. If/when I sell my 4690K/M7I, I'll sell the PSU too and get one. Your build looks good either way you go.


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisabsurd*
> 
> That's reassuring! Thanks for that. Was this the Sapphire Nitro that has the blackpate?
> 
> Either way, it looks like it has enough space for both models. Now, my only concern is that I bought the non-windowed version and I wonder if the temps would be okay. I have to say, I don't understand why the non-windowed version doesn't have vents on top of the graphic card area for the panels. It seems like a small adjustment that would have allowed for the gpu to breathe more.


No problem. Yes, it's the model with the backplate. As far side panel ventilation, both windowed and non have vents on the top above the GPU. Not sure why anyone would tell you otherwise.


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> You are a mighty brave guy to cut that thing up. I would love to do something about additional venting on the top panel. Not sure why Silverstone only vented the one side and furthest from the gpu.


Yeah i wonder what sort of cooling advantages could have been had they done the whole top as ventialtion vs just a few rows.


----------



## Randomstar

Hey Guys,

Sorry for the long read. Need some help.

Specs
CPU: i7-4790k
Cooler: Scythe Big Shriuken 2 Rev.B
MB: MSI Z97i Gaming Ack
Ram: G.Skill Ares 2400mhz 16gb
GPU: MSI GTX970 Gaming
Fans: 3x Noctua redux 1200rpm 120mm (2 setup as intake with 1 of the gpu fans used as exhaust).
SDD/HDD: Samsung 850 Evo 500gb and WD Black 750gb 2.5"
PSU: Silverstone 600w

Just a question concerning cooling, I'm pretty anxious 9bit of an understatement) about this and hope you can help. It's going to be long because I want to include my computers history incase it leads to an answer. As I'm sure you all know, pulling apart the computers in these cases is a massive pain so I'm hoping someone can help me so I fingers crossed don't have to do it.

I have the ML07 with an i7-4790k with a Scythe Big Shriuken 2 Rev.B on it and a noctua redux 120mm PWM fan right above it as an intake (attached to the case lid). My question is about the operating temps, google isn't helping me. I reckon this thread is my best best.

Now I'm a bit concerned. When I first built the computer (April/May) I seem to remember my core temps were idling in the 30's with max load being around 50-60ish (HW Monitor). Now ambient temps were a bit cooler in the house then they are now (we are heading into Summer here in Australia now, earlier in the year it was Autumn/Winter). It's worth noting that I did have to swap over my Motherboard as I had a faulty one and I'm wondering if I tested when I first put it together and maybe this time I haven't seated the cooler on correctly when I swapped over to the replacement board though from what I can tell it seems fine. I did lose a rubber ring that came with the cooler that sat on directly on the top of the motherboard and acted as a washer when attaching the cooler to the MB however I used a spare piece of rubber that seems to have done the job well and I didn't see any pressure problems on the CPU, I only mention this as it might be the problem though I find it unlikely.

Reseating the CPU cooler is like a final option for me as it's such a chore in this case. I would even look at another cooler if necessary though I thought the Scythe was a good choice for the 4790k. I'm having trouble finding reviews on the Scythe with an i7-4790k to establish if these temps are acceptable though when I read up on the cooler it did seem like a good choice.

Fast forward and I just upgraded to Windows 10 (was running 8.1) before and I was stress testing my computer and checking all my programs to make sure they were working okay. When I check in HW monitor my idle temps are more like 50-60 and full CPU load is 80-85 (it hit's 90 before the CPU fan cranks up to 100% and lowers it back down). I have recently upgraded the motherboard bios as well to the latest version.

There are so many things running through my mind that could be wrong or maybe and this is the part that screws with me, maybe nothing is wrong? Since first building the computer I haven't monitored the temperatures since checking them the first time I built them. I was wondering if I should forget about those early numbers and maybe the software was reading it wrong or MB reporting it wrong. When I go into the motherboard BIOs it reports the temps at around 50.

Essentially I want to establish if these temps that I'm currently getting (50-60 idle, 80-85 load) are normal for my setup and I just leave it as it is. OR. The temps that I have stuck in my memory is what I should be getting and I need to start pulling it all apart and or searching for an issue.

Honestly, any input would be great.

EDIT: Just to add that all other temps are fine, GPU is great etc... Also just another quick note that I installed Speedfan and it reports my CPU temp as 127 degrees static regardless of what it's doing. HWmonitor seems to be the most accurate at the moment.

EDIT 2: I was thinking about switching over to a different CPU cooler and was considering the Silverstone NT-06Pro if I need to reseat the cooler. Though I'm unsure if this cooler is actually any better then my Scythe.

EDIT 3: Also when the processor hits those 80-85 degress it stops running at 4.4ghz (turbo boost which it usually does constantly) and starts running at 4.2ghz.


----------



## DJ_Reason

I think you maybe didn't apply the thermal paste properly when you were changing motherboards or the cooler isn't getting proper contact with the cpu.
50 - 60 idle does seem really high for a stock 4790k (unless you live in an environment with ambient temps constantly 90F +)

I would suggest re-installing the cooler - clean the surfaces of the cpu and the cooler properly before re-installing as well.
Also, did you put too much thermal paste onto the cpu by any chance?
A lot of my friends who are new to building computers put an obscene amount of thermal paste and this can seriously detriment the thermal performance.
Just in case, as a reminder, you're only supposed to put a little bit of thermal paste in the center of the cpu (about the size of a rice grain.)

Scythe big shuriken 2 is a really good low profile cooler and it should definitely perform better than the Silverstone NT-06 (it will be a downgrade if you switch over - so don't do it.)
the missing rubber washer shouldn't really impact the thermal performance as well.

and processor throttling down to lower clock rates is pretty normal when the temperature gets really high - in order to protect the cpu.


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> No problem. Yes, it's the model with the backplate. As far side panel ventilation, both windowed and non have vents on the top above the GPU. Not sure why anyone would tell you otherwise.


Yea, but, for some reason, they decided to only added vents to half of the top part of the case and only on the side that's furthest away from the GPU. Just checked and both cases are like that. Kind of a weird choice, in my opinion. I felt like it would have allowed the GPU to breathe some more to just let the whole top of the panel be fully vented.

Either way, I'm eager to try out my 390.

In your opinion, is the 500W SFX-L or the 600W SFX PSU a better choice for this case and an i5-4690k + 390?


----------



## adamlee05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisabsurd*
> 
> Yea, but, for some reason, they decided to only added vents to half of the top part of the case and only on the side that's furthest away from the GPU. Just checked and both cases are like that. Kind of a weird choice, in my opinion. I felt like it would have allowed the GPU to breathe some more to just let the whole top of the panel be fully vented.
> 
> Either way, I'm eager to try out my 390.
> 
> In your opinion, is the 500W SFX-L or the 600W SFX PSU a better choice for this case and an i5-4690k + 390?


The vents are in the exact same place on both panels, windowed or not. There are vents above and directly next to the GPU. Sounds like you might be messing with the panels upside dowb or something, because you're mistaken in vent placement.

If you're running an overclock on either of those two, I'd recommend the 600w unit.


----------



## skintrade

finally did the RVZ01 build on Saturday, so far so good!

GPU arrived earlier than expected, so that went in (obvs)


just need to tidy it up at a later point, the SFX-L PSU really does eat more space than expected, so I could do with longer MoBo power cables than supplied to route them more tidily.


The 8900 cooler also is a very tight fit on the VII Impact



but all ok so far and sooooo quiet


----------



## rickywong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've ever done any modding, and I have to say, I have a lot more respect for the guys who can pull this stuff off so professionaly. I added 2 120mm fans to lower my temps and the results are fantastic. Even running unigine maxed out for twenty minutes and my 980ti couldn't break 73C. Only thing I wish I had done differently was to take more time to polish on her, maybe repainted the case, but overall came out well. And I really am starting to like the windows more except that I can see a shining red light from the mobo which kind of aggravates me. Now to wait and see if anyone has found a better cpu cooler to overclock skylake with.


Good mod, but I actually don't understand how heat goes


----------



## vroomik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> If you're going to run a 390/390X with a K-sku Haswell/Devil's Canyon CPU, you'll want to be safe and run the Silverstone SX600-G. You could ok,with their 500-L SFX PSU if you went with an Nvidia card, or a 390/390X with a locked i5/i7 from either Haswell or Skylake.


So almost everyone is saying that 500W is not enough yet the most biggest number i've seen for 390 is 371W full load with power hungry i7 5960X
http://techreport.com/review/28612/asus-strix-radeon-r9-fury-graphics-card-reviewed/11

(one guy with seasonic 520W -don't remeber which model excatly said that 390 and overclocked i5 is going nice, no probs)

So even if you overclock 390 a little, and leave cpu at stock you'll have let's say ~400W so you have 20% left. I know little about power, and learned already that real efficiency is lower but 500-L SFX PSU is gold rated, it supposed to mean something.. It does have 40A on 12v rail, should be plenty

I'm still fighting in my head should I choose 390 over 970 but bigger PSU gonna be louder, whole thing may get hot, and I want build in raven or ml08


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickywong*
> 
> Good mod, but I actually don't understand how heat goes


Thanks and i should have explained better. First I removed ssd mounts. I mounted my ssd below the mobo between two vent holes on bottom of case frame. I then cut two holes to access gpu chamber. I then mounted 2 x 120mm fans. I added my hdd where the optic drive should go. There was a bit of grinding and cutting also required to get all of them to fit in there. Next i cut a hole out of the side panel and added a grill. Theres little space from memory less than 1/8" between fan and grill. I set the fans to exhaust pulling air from the gpu chamber to push out the side of the case. I do wish i had tried a single fan first just to see what temps would have been but alas i was in a hurry and didnt take my time to really plan things out. But at least i accomplished what i wanted to, lower temps and keep an hdd in there.


----------



## SHwoKing

Here are some pics of my FTZ01 build.

As you can see the Cryorig C1 fits with an ASrock Z170 Gaming Itx without the plastic shroud. Quiet tight but still ok.


----------



## poopsockk

Pre-build critique?

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ SuperBiiz)
CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler ($38.89 @ OutletPC)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($100.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Kingston HyperX Fury Blue 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($39.89 @ OutletPC)
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($163.89 @ OutletPC)
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan X 12GB Video Card (THIS MUST STAY, Purchased For $0.00)
Case: Silverstone ML08B-H HTPC Case ($84.50 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($117.99 @ Directron)
Other: Belkin Anti-Static Wrist Band With Adjustable Grounding ($5.48)

After reading a few pages of this thread, I'm not sure if the Zalman cooler will be able to handle the heat from my GPU. Should I buy the Noctua NH-L12 fan or thermal paste?
Should I be worried about dust in the unfiltered top and bottom vents? I could buy filter material and tape them to the inside of the case, or even get the windowed version of the case instead and then tape the middle of the case all the way around.
With the handled version of the case, how easy is it to remove/attach the handle? Does the case let in dust when the handle is not attached?
Is the internal layout the same as the Silverstone Raven RVZ02? Where is the slim optical drive on the ML08?

Thanks, there isn't much information on the case online, I guess due to how new it is.


----------



## loader963

The rvz02 and ml08 are the same. I love the zalman cooler and it would do well for your cpu. Id recommend the windowed version for that titan x though. Theres not a lot of cooling difference but there is some. Optic drive is near the top opposite the gpu.


----------



## kebn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> Pre-build critique?
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler ($38.89 @ OutletPC)
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($100.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Memory: Kingston HyperX Fury Blue 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($39.89 @ OutletPC)
> Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($163.89 @ OutletPC)
> Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan X 12GB Video Card (THIS MUST STAY, Purchased For $0.00)
> Case: Silverstone ML08B-H HTPC Case ($84.50 @ Amazon)
> Power Supply: Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($117.99 @ Directron)
> Other: Belkin Anti-Static Wrist Band With Adjustable Grounding ($5.48)
> 
> After reading a few pages of this thread, I'm not sure if the Zalman cooler will be able to handle the heat from my GPU. Should I buy the Noctua NH-L12 fan or thermal paste?
> Should I be worried about dust in the unfiltered top and bottom vents? I could buy filter material and tape them to the inside of the case, or even get the windowed version of the case instead and then tape the middle of the case all the way around.
> With the handled version of the case, how easy is it to remove/attach the handle? Does the case let in dust when the handle is not attached?
> Is the internal layout the same as the Silverstone Raven RVZ02? Where is the slim optical drive on the ML08?
> 
> Thanks, there isn't much information on the case online, I guess due to how new it is.


The ML08 has the same internal layout as the RVZ02, just with a different exterior plastic casing. I don't know how the handle attaches/detaches, but I dont think it would prevent a large amount of dust from getting in your computer. I would say just open up the case and blast it with compressed air every few months or so to clean off dust. I think the layout is pretty simple that it won't take more than a couple of minutes to clean.

People on the forums have stated that the Zalman 8900 has a few millimeters of clearance on the windowless filtered version of the RVZ02 exterior, and around a millimeter with the windowed version. I'm thinking should be fine for mild to moderate overclocking on a 4690K. The 8900 comes with a small pack of thermal grease so you dont need to buy more

I dont think the NH-L12 will fit the ML08. The case has 58mm of CPU cooler clearance, and the NH-L12 needs 66mm without the top fan. According to this review, the 8900 and NH-L12 have the same performance: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/zalman-cnps8900-extreme-cpu-cooler-review/6/

As for the GPU, I have an MSI GTX 970 in mine and it runs mid 60's to low 70's while gaming. Any recent NVidia card seems to do fine thermally with just fresh air intake + no additional GPU fans. Add on a few degrees C for the filtered version.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> The rvz02 and ml08 are the same. I love the zalman cooler and it would do well for your cpu. Id recommend the windowed version for that titan x though. Theres not a lot of cooling difference but there is some. Optic drive is near the top opposite the gpu.


Can you please elaborate on that?
Is the rvz02 with the clear plastic better at cooling than the all black version?
Why is that?

Cheers!


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Can you please elaborate on that?
> Is the rvz02 with the clear plastic better at cooling than the all black version?
> Why is that?
> 
> Cheers!


Well i tried both. And while both still hit high temps in my situation, the windowed version took way longer to get there. As for why im guessing the extra ventilation. The windowed kit has aroynd 1/4 to 1/3 more vent holes plus no filters.


----------



## Sparko

Hi there!

I'm new here and I've built myself a little FTZ01 rig. Spent some time lurking before I went ahead with the build so it's my pleasure to share it with you helpful people.

GPU is the EVGA 980ti SC running at 1459mhz core 3900mhz mem.

I've installed the 4790k cpu running stock on the Asus Z971-plus Motherboard. This is cooled by the H80i GT water cooler and in quiet mode is completely silent, I'm very impressed. Idle's temps are mid 20's and gaming temps are high 40's, low 50's.

I quickly tried overclocking the 4790k and managed 4.8ghz with a 48 multiplier @1.375v, didnt streets test but did some gaming and ran valley benchmark which all ran stable for the short time I tried. Valley benchmark with Max 1920x1080 settings gained me 105fps average at 4.8ghz compared to 100fps at stock speeds.

Now the installation of the H80i GT is pretty retro looking as I went for the external mounting. I managed to fit one of the H80i fans on the inside of the case, screwed through the case lid clamping the radiator to the lid itself.

Please check out the pic and let me know what you think. I really love the retro mod look of it but I know it's not to everyone's taste.

Cheers.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparko*
> 
> Snip


Interesting cooling choice here.
Could you post a picture of the back to show us how you manage to insert those tubes inside.


----------



## sallekmo

Look mate, i have the impact vii, I tried the shuriken big 2, ar06 and the zalman quiet, the shuriken and the zalman quiet were extremly difficult to install and once i did the cooling performance was not that great, also with th zalman and shuriken big one of my ram slots were kindof pushed down on, ar06 installed perfectly however cooling performance was horrible, i got about 75 degrees and my 4690k wasnt even overclocked, so then i did a bit more research and bought the Thermalright AXP-100r, It was perfect looked good, very easy to install and had enough ram clearance for my corsair lp ram. The cooling performance was perfect and i reached 4.2ghz overclock with my 4690k and only reached 76 degrees. I would greatly recommend the axp 100r for the asus maximus vii, perfect for the rvz02 since its only 58mm


----------



## Gdourado

Anyone tried a TD03 slim AIO on the rvz01? If it could fit would it provide better cooling against something like the nt06 or the ar06?

Cheers


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> Look mate, i have the impact vii, I tried the shuriken big 2, ar06 and the zalman quiet, the shuriken and the zalman quiet were extremly difficult to install and once i did the cooling performance was not that great, also with th zalman and shuriken big one of my ram slots were kindof pushed down on, ar06 installed perfectly however cooling performance was horrible, i got about 75 degrees and my 4690k wasnt even overclocked, so then i did a bit more research and bought the Thermalright AXP-100r, It was perfect looked good, very easy to install and had enough ram clearance for my corsair lp ram. The cooling performance was perfect and i reached 4.2ghz overclock with my 4690k and only reached 76 degrees. I would greatly recommend the axp 100r for the asus maximus vii, perfect for the rvz02 since its only 58mm


I agree the Zalman is a pig to install on the VII impact because of the location of the bolts, on mine however with low profile ballistix ram the cooler only just touches the heat spreader, no cooling issues with my 4609K yet, but still to start overclocking it (i did also use Arctic MX-2 not the supplied 'grease')


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> Look mate, i have the impact vii, I tried the shuriken big 2, ar06 and the zalman quiet, the shuriken and the zalman quiet were extremly difficult to install and once i did the cooling performance was not that great, also with th zalman and shuriken big one of my ram slots were kindof pushed down on, ar06 installed perfectly however cooling performance was horrible, i got about 75 degrees and my 4690k wasnt even overclocked, so then i did a bit more research and bought the Thermalright AXP-100r, It was perfect looked good, very easy to install and had enough ram clearance for my corsair lp ram. The cooling performance was perfect and i reached 4.2ghz overclock with my 4690k and only reached 76 degrees. I would greatly recommend the axp 100r for the asus maximus vii, perfect for the rvz02 since its only 58mm


Do you think where the shuriken and the zalman coolera were sitting on your ram that it wasnt letting them set properly?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> Look mate, i have the impact vii, I tried the shuriken big 2, ar06 and the zalman quiet, the shuriken and the zalman quiet were extremly difficult to install and once i did the cooling performance was not that great, also with th zalman and shuriken big one of my ram slots were kindof pushed down on, ar06 installed perfectly however cooling performance was horrible, i got about 75 degrees and my 4690k wasnt even overclocked, so then i did a bit more research and bought the Thermalright AXP-100r, It was perfect looked good, very easy to install and had enough ram clearance for my corsair lp ram. The cooling performance was perfect and i reached 4.2ghz overclock with my 4690k and only reached 76 degrees. I would greatly recommend the axp 100r for the asus maximus vii, perfect for the rvz02 since its only 58mm


U don't happen to have any pics?


----------



## adamlee05

Thermolab/Cooltek LP53 fits with the Maximus VII Impact. Another great option but you must order from overseas, usually via EBay. Grabbed mine recently for $65.


----------



## sallekmo

no sorry but you should be able to find it online, I returned than a week after back to amazon, the zalman i didnt even try because it was too dificult to install and it was covering my ram slots, the shuriken was also too dificult too install and once i did, it wasnt installed properly so heat was going over 90, i tried it 3 more times but it was just too dificult to reach the screws to tighten it., i had no problems with the axp100r and temperatures were perfect, plus it matched my red colour scheme.


----------



## Gdourado

For the rvz02, would a maxwell card like a 970 or a 980 be a better choice against a 390 or 390x?
I see on the reviews that the nvidia cards draw much less power, so they should also produce less heat.
Also, with nvidia, there are cards from zotac and Gainward and Asus that are blower type coolers. Wow these be better against something like a gigabyte g1 or msi twinfrzr?

Cheers


----------



## brawleyman

I currently have the Gigabyte GTX 970 Mini OC. It is a good card, overclocks well, but in the ML08 it gets hot and loud with its single fan. I'm interested to see if anyone has a blower style card and how hot and loud it gets. I am in the market for a different 970 because I want something silent, but I also want less heat in the case.

I don't know if the blower would keep it cooler since there wouldn't be any residual heat inside the case that also heats up the drives on the backside, or if an axial would be better for cooler gpu temps and noise therefore lower temps inside the case?

I saw a video on youtube of someone that had the MSI Gaming GTX970 running some games and it was upper 60's to lower 70's maxed out. No word on noise or temps of the other components though. I am just curious as to how a blower would do in these cases.


----------



## nyk20z3

I tried installing the gpu holder bracket in the RVZ02 with my 980 Matrix and its def a no go =}. The card is just too tall, without the bracket the card has a little give side to side but it will be mounted vertical so it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Gdourado

At this point I am thinking about getting a rvz01 and a 390x by sapphire. The tri-x version.
That card is 2.2 slots thick. How would it fit with the two 15mm fans?
And would the two 15mm fans as intakes help to reduce the temperature by a visible margin?

Cheers


----------



## nyk20z3

6700K arrived and the LG Blu-Ray Slim Drive mounted flawlessly.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Is it ok to use a 2.5 drive for gaming and os? i don't like using SSD


----------



## DJ_Reason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Is it ok to use a 2.5 drive for gaming and os? i don't like using SSD


why do you not like using SSD? normal 2.5 drives are gonna be sooooo slow for OS / gaming.
SSD is literally superior in every way and you will definitely see a huge difference.


----------



## nyk20z3

Yea thats kind of weird, i cant think of a single reason why you would be opposed to using an SSD.


----------



## TMatzelle60

My Thing is moving stuff off the SSD to a hdd in the RVZ02 like user folder which i won't be able to since they only support short gpu

Also What noctua cooler would be good for skylake i5 and fit this case?


----------



## nyk20z3

You can always use an external HDD. And you are limited to 58mm in height so this one would fit -

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=50&lng=en


----------



## jodasanchezz

Hi Guys,
dose someone have an *980 ti* in such a case?
when yes, have u chosen a 500 or 600watt PSU
I want to Build a realy quiet case and im worried about the 80mm fan in the 600watt sfx psu


----------



## sallekmo

For the rvz02 i would recommend getting a reference card since they exhaust the air out from the case not into it.


----------



## sallekmo

why didnt you get a slot loading drive, would it not have looked better?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> why didnt you get a slot loading drive, would it not have looked better?


I had a slot loading in my previous FT03 build. They both look clean imo and wiith this case the tray type will keep unessesary dust out of the unit.


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> dose someone have an *980 ti* in such a case?
> when yes, have u chosen a 500 or 600watt PSU
> I want to Build a realy quiet case and im worried about the 80mm fan in the 600watt sfx psu


980 ti owner using a 600 watt psu. It is no louder than anything else in my system.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> 980 ti owner using a 600 watt psu.


Thanks,
im Trying what this guy has done !
http://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2049244

If Someone is interestet in how i dot let me know and i will do some fotos during the mod.

I gona see if i can fit a :
Corsair CS650M (150 x 86 x 140 mm)
Cryorig C1
Asrock Z170 itx/ac
16gb LPX
i5 6770k
980ti sc acx
1 ssd (so far)

in this case


----------



## rickywong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> dose someone have an *980 ti* in such a case?
> when yes, have u chosen a 500 or 600watt PSU
> I want to Build a realy quiet case and im worried about the 80mm fan in the 600watt sfx psu


Yeah sure, using silverstone sfx 600w psu.

The power is not stable if my gigabyte 980ti(8pin*2, which recommand 600w psu) uses ONLY one 8pin pcie port as the power source.
So I get a 6pin-8pin convertor as the second power source.


----------



## SHwoKing

I personnaly use a 500W PSU with an EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ and so far so good.

The rest of the Rig :
Case : Silverstone FTZ01
PSU : Silverstone SX500 LG
CPU : Intel I5 6600K Skylake
CPU cooler : Cryorig C1 + Cryorig XF140 (installed on the case fan grill)
Mobo : ASrock Z170 Gaming Itx
Ram : Kingston Hyper X Fury 2666 Mhz Cas 15 2x8go
GPU : EVGA Geforce GTX 980 ti SC+
Storage : SSD Sandisk Extreme Pro 480 go
Blu Ray burner : Panasonic UJ 265
Fans : Scythe Slip Stream PWM as case fan on the GPU side


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> It does as good a job that such a small case can do. I wouldn't run a highly overclocked CPU in the RVZ02. I have a Thermolab/Cooltek LP53 on order for my 4690k, since I'm currently using the stock HSF due to size limitations.
> 
> My 390 nitro under stock fan profile, while running Unigen Valley for 10 minutes using the Extreme HD profile peaks at 76C. VRMs are at 84C and 89C respectively. These temps are all safe and acceptable, especially given the space constraints such a powerful and high wattage card.
> 
> I had a reference 970 with an EVGA 980 Hybrid water cooler before, in a different case. Sold the 970 since I really liked the look of the 390 Nitro, and since the 390 slightly outperforms the 970. The Async compute performance on the AMD cards has shown to be superior so far for DX12, which was another factor. The 970 and 390 are basically sidegrades to another, but I wanted the Nitro. A 970 would have better temps in the RVZ02, but neither will be in unsafe territory.
> 
> An RVZ01 has far superior cooling options,such as the aforementioned fan mounts to help cool the GPU, and suppose for an AIO CPU cooler. But, the RBZ02 is sleeker, smaller, and in my opinion there's no contest which one looks better - the RVZ02.
> 
> Edit - Additonally, If you want to build in the RVZ02, you really should think out and plan your build around it. I went from,an NCASE M1, so I already had nearly everything I needed that would fit. If you're going to run a 390/390X with a K-sku Haswell/Devil's Canyon CPU, you'll want to be safe and run the Silverstone SX600-G. You could ok,with their 500-L SFX PSU if you went with an Nvidia card, or a 390/390X with a locked i5/i7 from either Haswell or Skylake.
> 
> I'm very pleased with my build, although I do plan to sell my 4690K and Maximus VII Impact as to go with a locked i5 Skylake CPU, for even lower thermals. Just plan ahead, ask as many questions as you want, and know it's a VERY easy case to build in. Cable management will not be an issue.


I'm curious. I want to dabble with various refresh rate tech, but gsync is just so expensive and my current Gigabyte GTX 970 Mini-ITX is quite loud at load with it's single fan. My previous card was a Sapphire 7870xt, which I absolutely loved, it was quiet and cooled very well. I am thinking of going back to AMD and trying freesync on a 1440p monitor.

My 970 gets very hot (around 80c) and loud and the top of the ML08 gets hot as well, which heats up the drives on the backside (about 50c). With the 3 fans on the Nitro, does it stay relatively cool, which in turn keeps the top of the case cooler as well?


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> I'm curious. I want to dabble with various refresh rate tech, but gsync is just so expensive and my current Gigabyte GTX 970 Mini-ITX is quite loud at load with it's single fan. My previous card was a Sapphire 7870xt, which I absolutely loved, it was quiet and cooled very well. I am thinking of going back to AMD and trying freesync on a 1440p monitor.
> 
> My 970 gets very hot (around 80c) and loud and the top of the ML08 gets hot as well, which heats up the drives on the backside (about 50c). With the 3 fans on the Nitro, does it stay relatively cool, which in turn keeps the top of the case cooler as well?


If I go for the 390x, I'll probably get the XG270HU. It is a great price for a 144hz 1440p monitor.
I am still wondering about cooling the 390x on a rvz02.


----------



## nyk20z3

A few more things arrived today but i do have one issue. The Intel 750 ssd is not your standard 2.5" drive and i guess Silverstone didn't account for drives like this in the market place. Its decently thicker with a heat-sink on the back of the ssd so its not an option to mount it in the stock brackets. I will have to remove the bracket and use double sided Velcro.


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> A few more things arrived today but i do have one issue. The Intel 750 ssd is not your standard 2.5" drive and i guess Silverstone didn't account for drives like this in the market place. Its decently thicker with a heat-sink on the back of the ssd so its not an option to mount it in the stock brackets. I will have to remove the bracket and use double sided Velcro.


Shouldnt the fan on the psu be on the vented panel side? Or does it make a difference?


----------



## nyk20z3

Its all preference imo as psu ventilation is overrated. The manual shows this orientation as far as connecting the power cable as well. If i flip the psu i would have to completely twist the power cable in the opposite direction. When i crack the case back open i will re consider your advice though and see if i can live with it.


----------



## loader963

Hey i like it better your way honestly. I didnt know any better but i just figured it would go other way. It definately helps cable management like you said.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> Hey i like it better your way honestly. I didnt know any better but i just figured it would go other way. It definately helps cable management like you said.


Exactly i wanted to keep as little pressure off the connector as possible. I am satisfied so far with the build except for the Intel 750 not fitting but i should have known









I emailed silverstone about this issue so I will keep you guys posted. Yes there is an option of mounting it along side the gpu but my 980 matrix is way to long. They can't expect every one to have reference or mini gpu's in this case that would allow for said option. Let's see what there response is =]


----------



## TMatzelle60

Can that AR06 even cool a i5 Skylake K processor? At Stock


----------



## LionwoIf777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> A few more things arrived today but i do have one issue. The Intel 750 ssd is not your standard 2.5" drive and i guess Silverstone didn't account for drives like this in the market place. Its decently thicker with a heat-sink on the back of the ssd so its not an option to mount it in the stock brackets. I will have to remove the bracket and use double sided Velcro.


please let us know how you go with fitting the Intel 750, i have seen someone got some 3.5"in so it should be possible.

would it be possible to put tiny fans above the gpu blowing air out tge top of the case?

depending on ease and roon the other thing i was thinking of was putting a layer of something not thermally conductive between the gpu and plate with the ssds on the other side of it. aby thoughts?


----------



## nyk20z3

I doubt you will have any issues unless you plan on pushing it to 4.5 or higher increasing the voltage. I dont plan on OC my 6700K much so i am not worried as well. Like some have mentioned here its good for stock and mild OC but in a case with limited airflow an aggresive OC may cause temps to spike.

I chose it based on fitment and asthetics.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionwoIf777*
> 
> please let us know how you go with fitting the Intel 750, i have seen someone got some 3.5"in so it should be possible.
> 
> would it be possible to put tiny fans above the gpu blowing air out tge top of the case?
> 
> depending on ease and roon the other thing i was thinking of was putting a layer of something not thermally conductive between the gpu and plate with the ssds on the other side of it. aby thoughts?


The only option for me is 2 remove one of the 2.5" brackets and secure the Intel drive via double sided Velcro. I can't fit it next to the gpu's because it's to long. As far as putting fans in the gpu chamber I highly doubt it's possible, maybe with a shorter card you can fit an 80mm fan in there. As far as your other idea I don't think the difference would be even worth the efforts.


----------



## lifeisabsurd

What are some of the best choices in CPU coolers for the RVZ02/ML08? I know there's the Noctua NH-L9i and the Silverstone AR06. Anyone have any idea how those two compare, since they're within $8 of each other. Any other good choices out there?

I know the Cryorig C7 is an option, but, last I heard, it's releasing in November or something


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisabsurd*
> 
> What are some of the best choices in CPU coolers for the RVZ02/ML08? I know there's the Noctua NH-L9i and the Silverstone AR06. Anyone have any idea how those two compare, since they're within $8 of each other. Any other good choices out there?
> 
> I know the Cryorig C7 is an option, but, last I heard, it's releasing in November or something


Other choices are Thermalright AXP100, Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev. B, Cooltek LP53, Zalmann CNPS 8900 Quiet.

AR06 and NH-L9i are a little weak. More suited for a TDP of 65W.

I would go for the AXP100R personally.


----------



## Gdourado

For the rvz01, what would provide better cpu cooling? A NT06 or an AR06 and the 120mm case fan?


----------



## wishy1

I would recommend the Noctua L9X65 with a 15mm Slim fan like a prolimatech USV. Temps are exceptional and much better than the AR06


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionwoIf777*
> 
> please let us know how you go with fitting the Intel 750, i have seen someone got some 3.5"in so it should be possible.
> 
> would it be possible to put tiny fans above the gpu blowing air out tge top of the case?
> 
> depending on ease and roon the other thing i was thinking of was putting a layer of something not thermally conductive between the gpu and plate with the ssds on the other side of it. aby thoughts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wishy1*
> 
> I would recommend the Noctua L9X65 with a 15mm Slim fan like a prolimatech USV. Temps are exceptional and much better than the AR06


To tall for the RVZ02


----------



## nyk20z3

Silverstone CP10 connector, this makes life easier and provides a much cleaner connection for the media drive.


----------



## wishy1

i was talking to gdourado


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wishy1*
> 
> i was talking to gdourado


Sry and yea with the 01 it makes no sense to even consider coolers that are under the max size allowed.


----------



## wishy1

yeah i have it installed with a prolimatech US Vortex 15mm fan and the gap between then is 2mm. Which is perfect for double fan coolair through that heatsink


----------



## Gdourado

The nt06 pro on the rvz01 doesn't allow for the intake case fan to be mounted on the cpu side, correct?
So with this cooler, the only fan would be the cooler one, bellow the heatsink.
Would it be better to have the fan pulling air from the outside, over the heatsink and against the board, or have the fan push air over the heatsink to the outside?


----------



## wishy1

personally I have always prefered positive pressure using all intakes and that is really what these cases are designed for. Although tbh it may be very effective if you run the GPU Side fans as Intakes and the CPU Cooler as an exhaust.

You may then be able to get flow through the case which would still be positive as it would be 2 case fans vs 1 CPU Cooler Fan


----------



## jodasanchezz

Hi
just wana share my first Picture about my FTZ01 build with full *ATX 650W* PSU


----------



## Mossim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Other choices are Thermalright AXP100, Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev. B, Cooltek LP53, Zalmann CNPS 8900 Quiet.
> 
> AR06 and NH-L9i are a little weak. More suited for a TDP of 65W.
> 
> I would go for the AXP100R personally.


I am switching to ML-08 after Silverstone releases their SFX-L 700w. I have one spare Cooler Master Gemin II M4. Will this cooler fit this case?

EDIT: Also wondering if my Sapphire Tri-X r9 290 will fit aswell







.


----------



## ArcDeus

So, I've been lurking on french retailers' websites and amazon for a while but can't seem to find a properly priced RVZ02 with meshed panel. Prices are really too high for the product. The ML08 is the only model that's under 100€, so I'm considering it over the RVZ02, but I still have a minor concern: is the handle easily removable on this model ?


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcDeus*
> 
> So, I've been lurking on french retailers' websites and amazon for a while but can't seem to find a properly priced RVZ02 with meshed panel. Prices are really too high for the product. The ML08 is the only model that's under 100€, so I'm considering it over the RVZ02, but I still have a minor concern: is the handle easily removable on this model ?


The ML08 is a great case, I prefer it over the RVZ02 for looks on the front panel. Yes, the handle is easy to put on or take off. When you get the case, it isn't attached. It uses 4 of the same screws as what you use to hold in the motherboard, but they are a bit longer. The top of the case with the gpu is the only part with those 4 holes to attach the handle, which means you have to remove the handle anytime you need to get to the GPU and take that panel off.


----------



## ArcDeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> The ML08 is a great case, I prefer it over the RVZ02 for looks on the front panel. Yes, the handle is easy to put on or take off. When you get the case, it isn't attached. It uses 4 of the same screws as what you use to hold in the motherboard, but they are a bit longer. The top of the case with the gpu is the only part with those 4 holes to attach the handle, which means you have to remove the handle anytime you need to get to the GPU and take that panel off.


Glad to know the handle is really an option they give you and not a staple ! I might give it a go then, if I really can't find a meshed RVZ02 (I slightly prefer the look of it). Thanks for the input =)


----------



## NL7531

Hi all, I have a few questions regarding air flow in the upper GPU chamber for the ML08 model with filters and handle. I would like to moderately overclock a 980 ti. I am concerned with balancing heat within the GPU and the dives mounted on the back of the GPU chamber.

Do you think a reference or an aftermarket cooling style GPU will perform better?

I am guessing that neither will perform all that well with the filtered model. If that is true, I was planning on mounting intake fans for the GPU chamber externally to give some positive pressure for the GPU chamber. Which leads to my second set of questions, where would the heated GPU air flow? Would the air exhaust out the back end of the gpu, the top vents near the drives, or would the air propagate to the cpu chamber?

With external intakes, again, do you think a reference or aftermarket cooling style GPU would be better.

I appreciate any insight you can provide and am curious on your thoughts! Thanks!


----------



## nyk20z3

Man this thing is small -



I will post up better pics tommorow after install.


----------



## xianglol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> Look mate, i have the impact vii, I tried the shuriken big 2, ar06 and the zalman quiet, the shuriken and the zalman quiet were extremly difficult to install and once i did the cooling performance was not that great, also with th zalman and shuriken big one of my ram slots were kindof pushed down on, ar06 installed perfectly however cooling performance was horrible, i got about 75 degrees and my 4690k wasnt even overclocked, so then i did a bit more research and bought the Thermalright AXP-100r, It was perfect looked good, very easy to install and had enough ram clearance for my corsair lp ram. The cooling performance was perfect and i reached 4.2ghz overclock with my 4690k and only reached 76 degrees. I would greatly recommend the axp 100r for the asus maximus vii, perfect for the rvz02 since its only 58mm


I can't fit axp-100 on my impact vii, It just touches the top of extra PCB(or RAM)...
Could you share some photos please?


----------



## sallekmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xianglol*
> 
> I can't fit axp-100 on my impact vii, It just touches the top of extra PCB(or RAM)...
> Could you share some photos please?


what ram do you have and do you have the axp100 or axp100r?


----------



## xianglol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> what ram do you have and do you have the axp100 or axp100r?


axp100r and Kingston hyperx fury


----------



## sallekmo

it was still a little tight fit with my fury, so the cooler was pushing the left ram a little to the right, make sure you install the ram first, i changed my ram to the corsair lp because of this, but it still worked with it, i cant take a picture at the moment as i opened my build again and returned my axp100r since i dropped it pretty badly ill be getting another one soon ill let you know.


----------



## xianglol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> what ram do you have and do you have the axp100 or axp100r?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> it was still a little tight fit with my fury, so the cooler was pushing the left ram a little to the right, make sure you install the ram first, i changed my ram to the corsair lp because of this, but it still worked with it, i cant take a picture at the moment as i opened my build again and returned my axp100r since i dropped it pretty badly ill be getting another one soon ill let you know.


Thanks a lot,
I'm just want to fit it same like these photos(google pic)...
But it always touches the top of extra PCB
I don't know how could they fits it...


----------



## Pete1989

I'm looking at changing my rvz01 for a 02 and upgrading to a 970 at the same time. Does the rvz02 favour a reference style blower or a custom fan solution?


----------



## contay

Has anyone tried Akasas Nero LX or LX2? It should fit with height of 57mm.


----------



## nyk20z3

Already running in to problems with the impact viii. The AR06 only fits one way because the heatpipes hit the sound card so i rotated it. Now the shorter heat pipes push in to the ram in the first slot. I think the only solution is to pick up some corsair lpx low profile and hope it fits. Unless i can run a single stick in slot 2?


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pete1989*
> 
> I'm looking at changing my rvz01 for a 02 and upgrading to a 970 at the same time. Does the rvz02 favour a reference style blower or a custom fan solution?


Read on hardop that Silverstone did extensive testing and came to the conclusion that open air coolers perform the best on the rvz02 because there are more fans to help intake air on an open air cooler and that since the cooler sits close to the mesh, it can pull cold air and not just recirculate hot air.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Read on hardop that Silverstone did extensive testing and came to the conclusion that open air coolers perform the best on the rvz02 because there are more fans to help intake air on an open air cooler and that since the cooler sits close to the mesh, it can pull cold air and not just recirculate hot air.


I've seen that too, and wholeheartedly agree, BUT, you need a way for the hit air to escape from within the case. I switched my 1440p monitor with my brother for a bit to see how 144hz looks. It has changed what I expect out of my games, however my gpu is at full tilt to try to keep up 144fps, therefore getting hot, about 80c. I removed the filter and temps dropped to 72cc and you can feel a lot of heat resonating from the front part of the vent.

I really wish Silverstone greatly increased the venting on the top panel under the handle. Might have to do a little something myself...

One thing that will help in this case for an axial fan gpu is making sure the fins on the heatsink run perpendicular to the board lengthwise so heat gets pushed out the sides instead of the front and out the io plate in back.


----------



## skalra63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Thanks,
> im Trying what this guy has done !
> http://www.hkepc.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2049244
> 
> If Someone is interestet in how i dot let me know and i will do some fotos during the mod.
> 
> I gona see if i can fit a :
> Corsair CS650M (150 x 86 x 140 mm)
> Cryorig C1
> Asrock Z170 itx/ac
> 16gb LPX
> i5 6770k
> 980ti sc acx
> 1 ssd (so far)
> 
> in this case


How did you get on putting an ATX PSU in there? Did it just go in or did you have to the case at all?


----------



## sallekmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xianglol*
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> I'm just want to fit it same like these photos(google pic)...
> But it always touches the top of extra PCB
> I don't know how could they fits it...


have you trued installing it differently, rotate the axp100r and sit it at different angles, also try installing your ram first before doing anything, and try holding it down while screwing to tighten it. Can you send some pictures if youre still struggling.


----------



## nyk20z3

Just ordered a Thermalight AXP-100R so hopefully i will have better luck over the AR06, i didn't want to get rid of this sexy ram so lets hope i have the clearance i need now. From the pics i seen it clears the daughter board,sound card and ram better then the AR06 does.


----------



## poopsockk

Has anyone found benchmarks (or know where i can get benchmarks) for air coolers that are compatible with the RVZ02/ML08, specifically the ones listed on the front page:
Silverstone NT06-Pro
Noctua NH-L12
Cooler Master GeminII M4
Thermalright AXP-100 or AXP-100 Muscle
Zalman CNPS 8900
I want to know which one is the best in terms of temperature, I want to add extra dust filters but I'm worried about overheating.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Pretty sure, the Cooler Master Gemini one is absolute trash
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1278-page6.html


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Any tips on cable management inside the RVZ02/ML08? Even with an SFX psu, the cables are a mess in there. I basically just try to shove everything into the spots in front of the PSU and basically just forced the case panels on, in a way. Tried a SFX-L PSU at first and thought an SFX one would help. Didn't really that much lol.


----------



## SHwoKing

Best cooler for RVZ02/ML08 should be cooler that can draw fresh air from outside. This means little gap between the fan and the panel.

So Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev.B, Thermalright AXP 100, Zalmann CNPS 8900 Quiet and Cooltek LP53 should be the best performers.

NT06 Pro and NH-L12 are too tall.

I only saw poor reviews of the Gemini cooler.


----------



## jeff1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> Has anyone found benchmarks (or know where i can get benchmarks) for air coolers that are compatible with the RVZ02/ML08, specifically the ones listed on the front page:
> Silverstone NT06-Pro
> Noctua NH-L12
> Cooler Master GeminII M4
> Thermalright AXP-100 or AXP-100 Muscle
> Zalman CNPS 8900
> I want to know which one is the best in terms of temperature, I want to add extra dust filters but I'm worried about overheating.


The Deepcool Gabriel is also 60mm high with a 120 mm fan (like the Zalman CNPS 8900) plus with its unique off center design you could mount it on itx motherboards that have the CPU socket too close to the PCIe graphics card and memory slots without the heatsink covering them. I plan to use this cooler on the non-windowed version of the rvz02. I am just on the gathering the parts stage though...







In fact the actual heatsink height is lower on the Gabriel just so they can accommodate its thicker fan, 20 mm high fan on the Gabriel vs 15 mm on the Scythe Big Shuriken.


----------



## neo21c

Hi,

I am about to purchase either RVZ02 or ML08B. Are these two cases identical except for the front design? Is there any potential difference other than it?

So far, my plan is to work with components below. Please advise me if you have any opinion.

CPU : I5-6600
MB : AsRock H170M ITX/ac
RAM : DDR3-2133 8GB x 2
GPU : Gigabyte Windforce GTX 970
SSD: EVO 850 250GB
PSU : SX500-LG

Thank you


----------



## Picigabor

Okay I pulled the trigger. Got an rvz02 (dustfiltered) with i7 6700 and the Sapphire r9 390 Nitro.
Using the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 CPU coller works like a charm. Idle around 20C-24C. Can remember on load. Around 40C No biggies. My big problemo is the 390. JESUS that card can go loud at heavier loads. Played a little Dragon Age Inqusition. Gone up to 80C and become a vaccum cleaner. 80C is fine in my book. But the loudnes my man. Ivgot the OC version wich is tweaked to 1040mhz If I put it back to 1015 will it help? If so how can i? Or any solution for noise? I live in a triple room, so late night gaming session can be annoying for them









Also my other question wich is not related to the case but I fell like a computer noob and you guys a demigods. So, Can I ask how partition a drive in a way that only used for windows and and never be touched? No program setting it up defoulft for it that drive. Basicly setting up a different default drive.

Edit: If you choose to use the Gigabyte GA-Z170N Wi-Fi Motherboard with the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 cooler with the RVZ02. Try to plug the case front usb cable first somehow. After you install the cooler its inpossible. I dont know if its even possible to install it with this cooler in my opinion. Didnt tried...


----------



## Picigabor

Nope. They are the same thing. Choose wichever you fancy.


----------



## wishy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pete1989*
> 
> I'm looking at changing my rvz01 for a 02 and upgrading to a 970 at the same time. Does the rvz02 favour a reference style blower or a custom fan solution?


Why change to the RVZ02? It just seems to take too many sacrifices in comparison to the rvz01. And its only a little less deep


----------



## Pete1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wishy1*
> 
> Why change to the RVZ02? It just seems to take too many sacrifices in comparison to the rvz01. And its only a little less deep


I got that itch! Plus my 280x overheats horribly and throttles to half its speed in my 01, think it's more a problem with the card than the case.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Picigabor*
> 
> Okay I pulled the trigger. Got an rvz02 (dustfiltered) with i7 6700 and the Sapphire r9 390 Nitro.
> Using the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 CPU coller works like a charm. Idle around 20C-24C. Can remember on load. Around 40C No biggies. My big problemo is the 390. JESUS that card can go loud at heavier loads. Played a little Dragon Age Inqusition. Gone up to 80C and become a vaccum cleaner. 80C is fine in my book. But the loudnes my man. Ivgot the OC version wich is tweaked to 1040mhz If I put it back to 1015 will it help? If so how can i? Or any solution for noise? I live in a triple room, so late night gaming session can be annoying for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my other question wich is not related to the case but I fell like a computer noob and you guys a demigods. So, Can I ask how partition a drive in a way that only used for windows and and never be touched? No program setting it up defoulft for it that drive. Basicly setting up a different default drive.
> 
> Edit: If you choose to use the Gigabyte GA-Z170N Wi-Fi Motherboard with the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 cooler with the RVZ02. Try to plug the case front usb cable first somehow. After you install the cooler its inpossible. I dont know if its even possible to install it with this cooler in my opinion. Didnt tried...


This got me worried.
I am thinking about a rvz02 with window and a sapphire 390x tri-x.
Maybe it is a bad idea and I should just go for a larger case with more ventilation.
Any other experience with amd cards and the rvz02?

Cheers


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Other choices are Thermalright AXP100, Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev. B, Cooltek LP53, Zalmann CNPS 8900 Quiet.
> 
> AR06 and NH-L9i are a little weak. More suited for a TDP of 65W.
> 
> I would go for the AXP100R personally.


Thanks for the list. Any idea what the differences between the AXP-100, AXP-100 Muscle, and AXP-100R are?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeff1101*
> 
> The Deepcool Gabriel is also 60mm high with a 120 mm fan (like the Zalman CNPS 8900) plus with its unique off center design you could mount it on itx motherboards that have the CPU socket too close to the PCIe graphics card and memory slots without the heatsink covering them. I plan to use this cooler on the non-windowed version of the rvz02. I am just on the gathering the parts stage though...
> 
> In fact the actual heatsink height is lower on the Gabriel just so they can accommodate its thicker fan, 20 mm high fan on the Gabriel vs 15 mm on the Scythe Big Shuriken.


This looks like a really good choice! It's a pretty good price. Any idea how it performs?


----------



## jeff1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisabsurd*
> 
> Thanks for the list. Any idea what the differences between the AXP-100, AXP-100 Muscle, and AXP-100R are?
> This looks like a really good choice! It's a pretty good price. Any idea how it performs?


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2014/02/11/deepcool-gamer-storm-gabriel-review/2

It actually beats the AXP-100 in this review. Both flat out and in PWM mode. Its a shame they didn't compare it with the Scythe Big Shuriken 2. Couldn't find reviews were both cooler are compared. But I think it would be close though. In my opinion the Shuriken has the edge in heatsink design (5 heatpipes versus 4) but the Gabriel will have the advantage in blowing a lot more air simply because it has the thicker fan.

A word of caution. Please note I haven't heard anyone use this cooler on the rvz02. I only thought about it since the zalman CNPS8900 was tried successfully on the rvz02 and it was 60mm high. Documentation on the Gabriel states it is 60 mm high but if you notice in the pictures there is a mounting clip that sits on top of the cooler. The rvz02 windowed version would I think cut it pretty close in terms of case clearance but I am hoping the non-windowed version would have enough clearance to spare.


----------



## Picigabor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> This got me worried.
> I am thinking about a rvz02 with window and a sapphire 390x tri-x.
> Maybe it is a bad idea and I should just go for a larger case with more ventilation.
> Any other experience with amd cards and the rvz02?
> 
> Cheers


No. didnt try. I might but a windowed panel just for the GPU. When I wrote my comment that last night. It was quet in the room and the case was if ront of me. Now put under my desk gpu facing the wall. Also capped the framrate so it wont go crazy 80C. Im gettin at temps at max load around 75C. So its all right. And the become a lot more better noise wise. I was expecting better but hey. This is the trade of for getting r9 390 over the gtx 970 I guess. I am using headphones anyway. Checked the other cornes of the room if its audible for my buddys, barely. So its fine.

So dismiss the vaccum cleaner effect.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skalra63*
> 
> How did you get on putting an ATX PSU in there? Did it just go in or did you have to the case at all?


Hi you can fit the psu very tight without doing anithing.
I cut some parts from the frame to fit it perfect.
I will post some photos next week when i disassamble the system to do a fiew more modds


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeff1101*
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2014/02/11/deepcool-gamer-storm-gabriel-review/2
> 
> It actually beats the AXP-100 in this review. Both flat out and in PWM mode. Its a shame they didn't compare it with the Scythe Big Shuriken 2. Couldn't find reviews were both cooler are compared. But I think it would be close though. In my opinion the Shuriken has the edge in heatsink design (5 heatpipes versus 4) but the Gabriel will have the advantage in blowing a lot more air simply because it has the thicker fan.
> 
> A word of caution. Please note I haven't heard anyone use this cooler on the rvz02. I only thought about it since the zalman CNPS8900 was tried successfully on the rvz02 and it was 60mm high. Documentation on the Gabriel states it is 60 mm high but if you notice in the pictures there is a mounting clip that sits on top of the cooler. The rvz02 windowed version would I think cut it pretty close in terms of case clearance but I am hoping the non-windowed version would have enough clearance to spare.


You would have no problem with that cooler in the filtered version, there is enough room to be comfortable with, especially with those clips. The windowed version would be so risky and is uncomfortably close as it is with the Zalman. You have to consider manufacturing tolerances too, what might barely work in one case won't in another.

I have the filter on the PSU/CPU side, but took it off on the gpu because of how mine expels air and only has the single fan.

I would say the filtered version has room enough for a 62mm cooler, but windowed probably needs to stick with 59mm for safety.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> You would have no problem with that cooler in the filtered version, there is enough room to be comfortable with, especially with those clips. The windowed version would be so risky and is uncomfortably close as it is with the Zalman. You have to consider manufacturing tolerances too, what might barely work in one case won't in another.
> 
> I have the filter on the PSU/CPU side, but took it off on the gpu because of how mine expels air and only has the single fan.
> 
> I would say the filtered version has room enough for a 62mm cooler, but windowed probably needs to stick with 59mm for safety.


It would be possible to go with 15mm thick 120mm fan 140mm fan with 120 holes as default fan is 20mm thick.


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisabsurd*
> 
> Any tips on cable management inside the RVZ02/ML08? Even with an SFX psu, the cables are a mess in there. I basically just try to shove everything into the spots in front of the PSU and basically just forced the case panels on, in a way. Tried a SFX-L PSU at first and thought an SFX one would help. Didn't really that much lol.


I ran my front header cables a below the psu. Helped me a lot.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisabsurd*
> 
> Thanks for the list. Any idea what the differences between the AXP-100, AXP-100 Muscle, and AXP-100R are?


AXP-100 Muscle is a cheaper version of the AXP 100. As Thermalright stated, it is a little less efficient by a couple of degrees.
AXP-100R is the same as the AXP-100 except that the fan is black and red as it is a ROG edition (thus the added R at the end).


----------



## jodasanchezz

If got an 980ti acx in the Ftz01...
my temps rais in 30 min gta 5 to 88c 2 intake fans (eloop)
tryed 1 intake 1 exaust...nearly the same...

Someone can recomend me a method to lower the temps?

(


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> If got an 980ti acx in the Ftz01...
> my temps rais in 30 min gta 5 to 88c 2 intake fans (eloop)
> tryed 1 intake 1 exaust...nearly the same...
> 
> Someone can recomend me a method to lower the temps?
> 
> (


I'm using an EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ and I play GTA V as well. My temps are around 70°C at max with case fans (Scythe slip stream PWM) running at 800 RPM with filters. System is barely audible and standing vertical. External temp is around 20°C in my house right now. What is your external temp ?
Do you run it at stock clock ?
Also, did you measured the ASIC of your GPU using GPU-Z ? Might explain why yours is hotter. Mine has a 72,9 ASIC.


----------



## nyk20z3

Well as soon as i joined the club i have left the club.

I am returning the RVZ02 an i already bought a Lian Li PC-05SX which was my first choice anyway. I didnt like the clearence issues i was having mounting air coolers in this case at all + i had issues mounting my Intel 750 ssd. I will be running a Coolermaster Nepton 240m in the Lian Li to cool the 6700k.

Cheers guys and i will continue to follow builds here.


----------



## misak

Hey,

So I also joined a RVZ01/FTZ01 club! My config:

*Usual stuff:*
-FTZ01
-i7 4790 (non K)
-Silverstone SX500-LG
-Samsung 850 EVO
-EVGA 980 SC ACX 2.0
-Be Quiet silent wings 120mm PWM
-CORSAIR Vengeance LP 16 GB

*Unpopular choices:*
-MSI z97i AC
-Be Quiet Shadow Rock LP
-Fractal Venturi 140mm PWM

*A little bit of planning:*
I planned to get the CPU cooler with 120mm fan instead of 140mm (like Raijintek Pallas that does that comes with mediocre 140mm fan). It turned out that I have to choose right motherboard to align heat sink fan with intake vent hole in case. Quick mockup looked like that:

And it turned out that the best choice is MSI h97i/z97i. because of its unusual layout.

*Building*
Initial mess looked as usual:

Also, my initial calculations said that I should have about 2mm clearance between the heat sink and RAM. It turned out that it was actually less than 1mm!

Overall, the choice of motherboard with unusual layout was a good one, as cable management was rather easy.

And after putting on the front panel:

Algin is quite good! But it turned out that the bundled fans with the case are very loud, so I ordered replacement (Be Quiet silent wings 120mm PWM) and moved 120mm from CPU to GPU intake. Fractal Venturi 140mm PWM was the replacement for the CPU fan:


But after running some tests I found out that CPU have better temps when fan is mounted on the heat-sink, but then there is about 11mm gap between intake and the fan. The solution was to build simple wall with duct tape and some plastic pieces from packaging:


*Impressions*
I am quite happy with the results. On idle the fan of the PSU is turned off, and the CPU is idling with 30-35 °C at 400 fan RPM.

And on full load (exporting RAW files) it gets to 75-80 °C at 900 fan RPM. Without the CPU "wind tunnel" wall the SYS temperature could hit 60 °C at load, and now is around 54 °C. The only loud thing in the case are GPU fans, so I will probably go with RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS later on (GPU is hitting 80 °C after longer load). I maybe even delid CPU and replace TIM to get additional few °C. But so far so good and nothing burning.

The only problem I have right now is CPU fan that it supposed to be dead silent with FDB, but I can hear some clicking coming from the rotor at all RPMs so I don't know if this is right... Also SX500-LG fan is clicking too but that was expected as this is known problem.


----------



## yoi

im going to build a RVZ02 soon , and i have some questions :

i was reading that the clearance for a CPU cooler is 58mm , but some pages ago , some were able to put above those specs . so , here is my question

What would be the best CPU cooler for the RVZ02 ?

oh and im also planing to put a MSI 980Ti , i asume it would fit because its no longer than what the specs says

thanks in advance







ill be putting pics as soon as ill finish the mods (going to paint it







)


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> I'm using an EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ and I play GTA V as well. My temps are around 70°C at max with case fans (Scythe slip stream PWM) running at 800 RPM with filters. System is barely audible and standing vertical. External temp is around 20°C in my house right now. What is your external temp ?
> Do you run it at stock clock ?
> Also, did you measured the ASIC of your GPU using GPU-Z ? Might explain why yours is hotter. Mine has a 72,9 ASIC.


Hi Thanks for the answer,
Wow 70 would be fine for me !
im runing the card with +0mv +145mhz gpu
i got fan filtern on.

Would u Recomend more Airflow fans or high static presure?
In my obinion the HSP fans should be better becouse of the resistenc to the air to exaust (only the smal meshed areas)

Im thinking of:
gentle typhoon 1850
or
Nocuta NF-F12t

EDIT:
Asic is ~70 (look up later)


----------



## rickywong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> If got an 980ti acx in the Ftz01...
> my temps rais in 30 min gta 5 to 88c 2 intake fans (eloop)
> tryed 1 intake 1 exaust...nearly the same...
> 
> Someone can recomend me a method to lower the temps?
> 
> (


That's rather bad. Play several hours of GTA5 with my 980ti and temps never go higher than 75C. Temps get lower without filters.

Make sure the case stands vertical and graphic card is on top of it. You can feel the heat going outside from the top of case.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickywong*
> 
> That's rather bad. Play several hours of GTA5 with my 980ti and temps never go higher than 75C. Temps get lower without filters.
> 
> Make sure the case stands vertical and graphic card is on top of it. You can feel the heat going outside from the top of case.


This was my First config with reached 88C


If ordert now new fand because the eloops have not enough power.

Habve u guys installed the fans inside?


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Have u guys installed the fans inside?


Mine are inside yes.


----------



## rickywong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> This was my First config with reached 88C
> 
> 
> If ordert now new fand because the eloops have not enough power.
> 
> Habve u guys installed the fans inside?


You should have 2 slim intake fans installed inside for gpu, 1 for cpu.


----------



## UltimatePancake

Hello! I just joined because I'm considering building an RVZ02 system and, since this is my first time building a rig in _years_, I figured it'd be a good idea to get some advice on my config before I purchase anything.

This is my current build on PCPartPicker:

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-6700 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor

*Motherboard*: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard

*RAM*: G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory

*CPU Cooler*: Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler

*Storage*: x1 Samsung 850 EVO 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive and x2 Hitachi Travelstar 1TB 2.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive

*GPU*: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card

*PSU*: Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply

I'm confident in most of the choices but I'm not so sure about the CPU cooler. I've read through a lot of the replies on here and I know a lot of people recommend the Scythe BIG Shuriken 2, but will it be enough to keep things cool with these parts and will it fit comfortably?

Also I'm leaning towards getting the case with the filter but I see a lot of people opting for the window version instead. Is there some advantage to getting the window version aside from aesthetic?


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickywong*
> 
> You should have 2 slim intake fans installed inside for gpu, 1 for cpu.


I Try again with 2 new fans on the inside, they need a week to arrive...

what do u mean with 1 for cpu? my cpu temps are fine max ~50°C (i5 [email protected]) cryorig c1


----------



## poopsockk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeff1101*
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2014/02/11/deepcool-gamer-storm-gabriel-review/2
> 
> It actually beats the AXP-100 in this review. Both flat out and in PWM mode. Its a shame they didn't compare it with the Scythe Big Shuriken 2. Couldn't find reviews were both cooler are compared. But I think it would be close though. In my opinion the Shuriken has the edge in heatsink design (5 heatpipes versus 4) but the Gabriel will have the advantage in blowing a lot more air simply because it has the thicker fan.
> 
> A word of caution. Please note I haven't heard anyone use this cooler on the rvz02. I only thought about it since the zalman CNPS8900 was tried successfully on the rvz02 and it was 60mm high. Documentation on the Gabriel states it is 60 mm high but if you notice in the pictures there is a mounting clip that sits on top of the cooler. The rvz02 windowed version would I think cut it pretty close in terms of case clearance but I am hoping the non-windowed version would have enough clearance to spare.


Found a list of benchmarks on Tom's Hardware for low-profile CPU coolers, including the Gamer Storm Gabriel, Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B, Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet, and Thermalright AXP-200R (NOT 100R).
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639-19.html
Based off these benchmarks I believe I will be sticking with the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet, although I will do more research on the Thermalright AXP-100, Thermalright AXP-200, and Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B.


----------



## kebn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltimatePancake*
> 
> Hello! I just joined because I'm considering building an RVZ02 system and, since this is my first time building a rig in _years_, I figured it'd be a good idea to get some advice on my config before I purchase anything.
> 
> This is my current build on PCPartPicker:
> 
> *CPU*: Intel Core i7-6700 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
> 
> *Motherboard*: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
> 
> *RAM*: G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory
> 
> *CPU Cooler*: Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
> 
> *Storage*: x1 Samsung 850 EVO 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive and x2 Hitachi Travelstar 1TB 2.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> 
> *GPU*: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card
> 
> *PSU*: Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
> 
> I'm confident in most of the choices but I'm not so sure about the CPU cooler. I've read through a lot of the replies on here and I know a lot of people recommend the Scythe BIG Shuriken 2, but will it be enough to keep things cool with these parts and will it fit comfortably?
> 
> Also I'm leaning towards getting the case with the filter but I see a lot of people opting for the window version instead. Is there some advantage to getting the window version aside from aesthetic?


Nice build!
The windowed version seems to allow the case to expel air better than the filtered one. There have been numerous reports that the windowed version gets a few degrees C cooler on the GPU side, from a combination of no dust filter and perhaps more airflow openings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisabsurd*
> 
> Any tips on cable management inside the RVZ02/ML08? Even with an SFX psu, the cables are a mess in there. I basically just try to shove everything into the spots in front of the PSU and basically just forced the case panels on, in a way. Tried a SFX-L PSU at first and thought an SFX one would help. Didn't really that much lol.


Installing cables with thinnest ones underneath worked well for me. The little power/hdd/reset and audio connections I put on the bottom layer and tucked into the front space between the PSU and the inside of the front panel. Next I tucked in extra the extra 4 pin mobo power cables from the 20+4 and the 8 pin ATX into that front area. Then tucked in that outrageously thick front panel 3.0 usb cable above the PSU space, and folded the main 20pin mobo cable next to it. Sata power I threaded around the outside. Here's a picture of my cable management mid build for reference:


----------



## poopsockk

*The Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet is 3 degrees cooler than the Gamer Storm Gabriel. The Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B is 4 degrees cooler than the Gamer Storm Gabriel. The Thermalright AXP-100 is 4 degrees hotter than the Deepcool Gamer Storm Gabriel.*

Sources:
The Thermalright AXP-200 is 15mm taller, ~$10 more costly, and 8 degrees cooler than the Thermalright AXP-100.

Based on this link, http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639-19.html
Thermalright AXP-200R is 4 degrees C cooler than the Gamer Storm Gabriel.

Based on this link, http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2014/02/11/deepcool-gamer-storm-gabriel-review/2
Deepcool Gamer Storm Gabriel is 4 degrees cooler than the Thermalright AXP-100.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Best cooler for RVZ02/ML08 should be cooler that can draw fresh air from outside. This means little gap between the fan and the panel.
> 
> So Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev.B, Thermalright AXP 100, Zalmann CNPS 8900 Quiet and Cooltek LP53 should be the best performers.
> 
> NT06 Pro and NH-L12 are too tall.
> 
> I only saw poor reviews of the Gemini cooler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeff1101*
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2014/02/11/deepcool-gamer-storm-gabriel-review/2
> 
> It actually beats the AXP-100 in this review. Both flat out and in PWM mode. Its a shame they didn't compare it with the Scythe Big Shuriken 2. Couldn't find reviews were both cooler are compared. But I think it would be close though. In my opinion the Shuriken has the edge in heatsink design (5 heatpipes versus 4) but the Gabriel will have the advantage in blowing a lot more air simply because it has the thicker fan.
> 
> A word of caution. Please note I haven't heard anyone use this cooler on the rvz02. I only thought about it since the zalman CNPS8900 was tried successfully on the rvz02 and it was 60mm high. Documentation on the Gabriel states it is 60 mm high but if you notice in the pictures there is a mounting clip that sits on top of the cooler. The rvz02 windowed version would I think cut it pretty close in terms of case clearance but I am hoping the non-windowed version would have enough clearance to spare.


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Thanks for the advice. Putting the front IO cables (including the USB 3.0 cable) under the motherboard helped tremendously with cable management. I can't believe I didn't think of it. The case even has the PSU elevated for that reason, I'm guessing.

Makes the front area of the PSU less cluttered and I don't have to force the panel on.


----------



## jeff1101

Found another bunch of 120 mm coolers that should meet the height restrictions for CPU coolers on rvz02 cases. These 2 sits even lower than the Deepcool Gabriel at 57mm and 55mm respectively. (with fan).

Meet the id-cooling is-50 and is-60 (For their 5 heat pipe and 6 heat pipe model)

http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/20/name/IS-50



http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/19/name/IS-60



What I like about these coolers are that they are all-black and surprisingly matches the look and color (semi-translucent) of the fan that comes with the Silverstone 500W SFX-L PSU. So that they would look great sitting side by side (PSU fan and CPU fan) inside the case.

Both Amazon and Newegg have them for sale.

Hey more choices is good right?


----------



## sizzflair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparko*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> I'm new here and I've built myself a little FTZ01 rig. Spent some time lurking before I went ahead with the build so it's my pleasure to share it with you helpful people.
> 
> GPU is the EVGA 980ti SC running at 1459mhz core 3900mhz mem.
> 
> I've installed the 4790k cpu running stock on the Asus Z971-plus Motherboard. This is cooled by the H80i GT water cooler and in quiet mode is completely silent, I'm very impressed. Idle's temps are mid 20's and gaming temps are high 40's, low 50's.
> 
> I quickly tried overclocking the 4790k and managed 4.8ghz with a 48 multiplier @1.375v, didnt streets test but did some gaming and ran valley benchmark which all ran stable for the short time I tried. Valley benchmark with Max 1920x1080 settings gained me 105fps average at 4.8ghz compared to 100fps at stock speeds.
> 
> Now the installation of the H80i GT is pretty retro looking as I went for the external mounting. I managed to fit one of the H80i fans on the inside of the case, screwed through the case lid clamping the radiator to the lid itself.
> 
> Please check out the pic and let me know what you think. I really love the retro mod look of it but I know it's not to everyone's taste.
> 
> Cheers.


I kinda dig it. Did you have to drill holes for the tubing?


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeff1101*
> 
> Found another bunch of 120 mm coolers that should meet the height restrictions for CPU coolers on rvz02 cases. These 2 sits even lower than the Deepcool Gabriel at 57mm and 55mm respectively. (with fan).
> 
> Meet the id-cooling is-50 and is-60 (For their 5 heat pipe and 6 heat pipe model)
> 
> http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/20/name/IS-50
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/19/name/IS-60
> 
> 
> 
> What I like about these coolers are that they are all-black and surprisingly matches the look and color (semi-translucent) of the fan that comes with the Silverstone 500W SFX-L PSU. So that they would look great sitting side by side (PSU fan and CPU fan) inside the case.
> 
> Both Amazon and Newegg have them for sale.
> 
> Hey more choices is good right?


Were you able to find any reviews on this? At its price-point, it costs basically the same as the Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle on Amazon.


----------



## Elton Noway

As identified, the RVZ01 has gone thru several revisions. Two of the biggest improvements were shifting the location of the power plug connector to a lower position and increasing the size of the PSU vent opening.

My question in in regards to the ML07 since its "internally" identical to the RVZ01.

Does anyone know if Silverstone made the same improvements to the ML07? Being the two units share the same interior I would like to think so... but don't remember anyone mentioning it here.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> As identified, the RVZ01 has gone thru several revisions. Two of the biggest improvements were shifting the location of the power plug connector to a lower position and increasing the size of the PSU vent opening.
> 
> My question in in regards to the ML07 since its "internally" identical to the RVZ01.
> 
> Does anyone know if Silverstone made the same improvements to the ML07? Being the two units share the same interior I would like to think so... but don't remember anyone mentioning it here.


I think theyre exactly the same allsow like the FTZ01,
it makes no sens for a company to improve a product with base is used in several protucts and produce different "cores" for each.


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Edit: nvm


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> I think theyre exactly the same allsow like the FTZ01,
> it makes no sens for a company to improve a product with base is used in several products and produce different "cores" for each.


In regards to the FTZ01, although it is also based on the RVZ01, it was released much later than the original version of the RVZ01. By the time the FTZ01 was released, it incorporated all the revisions made to the earlier original model RVZ01.

I know the original RVZ01 was unveiled in 2008... but I'm not sure when the ML07 was released. I was under the impression it came out about the same time as the original RVZ01. "If" it came out at a later date (closer to the release date of the FTZ01, then it would make sense that it would have the same base as the FTZ01. So... let me ask the question another way.

Does anyone know if the ML07 has the larger PSU vent to accommodate the SFX-L PSU 120mm fan... like the FTZ01 or the RVZ01 v1.5?


----------



## skintrade

Maybe @SilverStone could clarify this for you?

"calling @Silverstone, come in..."


----------



## wishy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> In regards to the FTZ01, although it is also based on the RVZ01, it was released much later than the original version of the RVZ01. By the time the FTZ01 was released, it incorporated all the revisions made to the earlier original model RVZ01.
> 
> I know the original RVZ01 was unveiled in 2008... but I'm not sure when the ML07 was released. I was under the impression it came out about the same time as the original RVZ01. "If" it came out at a later date (closer to the release date of the FTZ01, then it would make sense that it would have the same base as the FTZ01. So... let me ask the question another way.
> 
> Does anyone know if the ML07 has the larger PSU vent to accommodate the SFX-L PSU 120mm fan... like the FTZ01 or the RVZ01 v1.5?


my old ml07 didn't have the improvements


----------



## brawleyman

Silverstone's website says that the ML07 v1.1+ has the larger psu vent hole. It came out shortly after the RVZ01, therefore you have to get at least v1.3 of the Raven. By the time the Fortress version came out, that part was already fixed.

What I would like to get @SilverStone's attention for is if they plan on revising the panels to have additional vents on the top/bottom ends instead of just those few rows that are the furthest away from the gpu. I really think if that whole thing was vented, it would help tremendously with gpu heat displacement.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Silverstone's website says that the ML07 v1.1+ has the larger psu vent hole. It came out shortly after the RVZ01, therefore you have to get at least v1.3 of the Raven. By the time the Fortress version came out, that part was already fixed.


Thanks to your positive response it became obvious I missed the info searching Silverstones website.









Using your tip about ML07 and V1.1 I was able to track it down on their site.
I was also able to find a earlier reply to this question from Silverstone... in this forum Post# 4130

NET: Looks like I need to order a ML07 and keep my fingers crossed. Any guess as to which US distributor might be my best shot at having the latest version?









*Image and info below can be found here on Silverstones website*


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Any guess as to which US distributor might be my best shot at having the latest version?


If the US distributors are anything like UK or EU ones you may have to call around, and even then it may still be a "suck it and see" moment when ordering


----------



## jodasanchezz

For your intresst:
On my last post if got the Problem inside the FTZ01
my 980ti sc acx rais up to 88°C with 2 eLoops mounted outside of the case.
Now i chanched EK Vardar F2 inside mounted.
The Temps now reach 71-73°C ! (Fans at max 60%) INSANE

The Fans are not the best but they are relative quiet to the performance (i would never use them on 100%)
Dont know samples what samples JAY2Cenct got for his review on youtube ^^ theire not as quiet as the fans from his Review

Next week i get som Gentle Tyhoons 1850 and i test them to.


----------



## vAi0-Dk

Hi.

I have been looking in this forum for a time now, and i love the rvz01 case.

just finish my build in this awesome case.

i7 6700
gigabyte z170n wifi
16gb ddr4 2133mhz
evga gtx 980ti sc+
256gb m2 ssd
256gb 2.5" ssd
1tb hdd
promilatech Samuel 17 + 140mm akasa fan for cpu
2x120mm intake fan for gpu from silverstone the slim one.

gpu never get over 75 with 60% fan speed
cpu never get over 55 in game and max 70 in prime95 stress test

take a look at some picture.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> For your intresst:
> On my last post if got the Problem inside the FTZ01
> my 980ti sc acx rais up to 88°C with 2 eLoops mounted outside of the case.
> Now i chanched EK Vardar F2 inside mounted.
> The Temps now reach 71-73°C ! (Fans at max 60%) INSANE
> 
> The Fans are not the best but they are relative quiet to the performance (i would never use them on 100%)
> Dont know samples what samples JAY2Cenct got for his review on youtube ^^ theire not as quiet as the fans from his Review
> 
> Next week i get som Gentle Tyhoons 1850 and i test them to.


That's great news. Don't know if Gentle Typhoon AP- 15 will perform better than the Vardar as they are quiet good fans already.
3 pin fans like the AP-15 should do well with your motherboard's voltage control and will be quiet.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> That's great news. Don't know if Gentle Typhoon AP- 15 will perform better than the Vardar as they are quiet good fans already.
> 3 pin fans like the AP-15 should do well with your motherboard's voltage control and will be quiet.


Hey ,
what do u prefer to ajust your fan rpm?
the f stream from Asrock is Ok,
i was trying Fanspeed as well...

But both are not that great, is there a programe out which is eable to regulate my fan speed depending on my gpu temps?


----------



## lifeisabsurd

Which do you think is a better cooler choice for the ML08 - the SIlverstone AR06 or the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B? The former is $35 on newegg and the latter is $45 on Amazon.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hey ,
> what do u prefer to ajust your fan rpm?
> the f stream from Asrock is Ok,
> i was trying Fanspeed as well...
> 
> But both are not that great, is there a programe out which is eable to regulate my fan speed depending on my gpu temps?


I use Speedfan to regulate GPU side case fans according to the GPU temp.
I don't know any other app that allow me to do that.

Apps i use to control and monitor are :
EVGA precision X for GPU fan speed control
Speedfan for case fans
HWinfo + Riva Tuner for in game monitoring of CPU T°/Load/Fan speed and GPU T°/Load/GPU fan speed/case fan speed

Might try a Raijintek Morpheus to cool down my GPU as well and allow me some OC room.


----------



## brawleyman

@loader963

I'm just itching to buy that EVGA 970 ACX 2.0+ SSC on Newegg, which is currently on sale for $280. How do you like the temps and noise of your 980ti with that cooler? I'm just curios if it would be much better than my gigabyte 970 mini with the single fan.


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> @loader963
> 
> I'm just itching to buy that EVGA 970 ACX 2.0+ SSC on Newegg, which is currently on sale for $280. How do you like the temps and noise of your 980ti with that cooler? I'm just curios if it would be much better than my gigabyte 970 mini with the single fan.


Well my situation is different where i threw those two case fans in mine. Its a lot quieter with better temps. But i dont believe evgas custom cooler is the best in this case.

Edit: the 970 oc. I missed that.... idk lol. Id think it would be better than the current setup but i cant directly compare since i dont have either. But my 980 ti got very loud when the fans started turning up high rpms. Sorry for the lack of help but ive been waiting to see what the general consensus seems to be beforw i have any recommendations to give.


----------



## vAi0-Dk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> @loader963
> 
> I'm just itching to buy that EVGA 970 ACX 2.0+ SSC on Newegg, which is currently on sale for $280. How do you like the temps and noise of your 980ti with that cooler? I'm just curios if it would be much better than my gigabyte 970 mini with the single fan.


My case stand op, gfx at top, så all the hot air is push our at the top, its very good, and with my 980 ti my fan only runs at 50% and stil only hit 65/71 in games.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> Well my situation is different where i threw those two case fans in mine. Its a lot quieter with better temps. But i dont believe evgas custom cooler is the best in this case.


I may just consider doing something about the venting out of that top panel. I couldn't match the same design Silverstone did with their slots, but I could perhaps figure something out to substantially increase the venting capability beneath the handle to help the gpu. So weird that they didn't do that in the first place.

I would think the 970 with that cooler should do better than the 980ti since it puts out over 100watts more in heat.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vAi0-Dk*
> 
> My case stand op, gfx at top, så all the hot air is push our at the top, its very good, and with my 980 ti my fan only runs at 50% and stil only hit 65/71 in games.


@loader963

I've seen a few people such as vAi0-Dk that have large gpu's in theirs without problems. I wonder if there is something awry with your 980ti, methinks?


----------



## poopsockk

Has anyone put in DIY dust filters for the top and bottom of these cases yet? Can I get some pictures of how you did it and some temperature benchmarks from before and after?


----------



## loader963

Ive wondered that myself. Soiidus had one with great temps before i did but mine were horrible. What brand did vaio use? And to be fair mine is in a cubbyhole in a ht/avr rack as well. But i dont believe that should have made much difference.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> Has anyone put in DIY dust filters for the top and bottom of these cases yet? Can I get some pictures of how you did it and some temperature benchmarks from before and after?


Please don't put filters on those vents. those are strictly for exhaust because the side vents are intake for the components. If you put your hand over those vents you will feel hot air coming out of them, especially if your machine is running full speed.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> Ive wondered that myself. Soiidus had one with great temps before i did but mine were horrible. What brand did vaio use? And to be fair mine is in a cubbyhole in a ht/avr rack as well. But i dont believe that should have made much difference.


Oh, ick. That would just keep all your hot air in one spot. It wouldn't have much of a place to go so your case will be sucking in the hot exhaust air from outside the case. My case is out in the open so there is always a gentle breeze of fresh air moving thru the room and past it. If your case was on a desk or on the flow in the open instead of a cabinet, that would work wonders for your setup.

Okay, I'm ordering that gpu then!


----------



## loader963

I wont deny that it would be a difference but that hole was big enough for my corsair air 540. I also made wire racks to try to keep it as ventilated as possible. But that is true about the 970 making less heat, hell give it a shot.


----------



## vAi0-Dk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> Ive wondered that myself. Soiidus had one with great temps before i did but mine were horrible. What brand did vaio use? And to be fair mine is in a cubbyhole in a ht/avr rack as well. But i dont believe that should have made much difference.


I use EVGA


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vAi0-Dk*
> 
> I use EVGA


Also you are using rvz01 not the rvz02 correct? That makes a big difference.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> Also you are using rvz01 not the rvz02 correct? That makes a big difference.


How big?
Like 10 - 15 degrees under load on the GPU?


----------



## SHwoKing

Using EVGA GTX980 Ti SC+ like Vaio in a FTZ01 and temps are always around 70°C while playing GTA V. 75°C max.

GPU's fans are set to "quiet" in Precision X and are inaudible under load.
GPU case fans (Scythe Slip Stream) are set at 65%/850RPM and CPU case fan (Cryorig XF140) is set to 30%/850RPM. They are audible but fairly quiet. A lot quieter than my PS4 under load.

CPU is a Skylake 6600K. Right now it is OCed at 4,00 Ghz. Max temps on one core was 62°C last i've run Prime95 for 30 minutes. In game it is around 50°. Might OC a bit more as I have room for it.


----------



## vAi0-Dk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> Also you are using rvz01 not the rvz02 correct? That makes a big difference.


Yes i have the rvz01.


----------



## DdTt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> Has anyone put in DIY dust filters for the top and bottom of these cases yet? Can I get some pictures of how you did it and some temperature benchmarks from before and after?


you shouldn't need to filter them - air comes out of them.

Unless for some reason you've set up some of the side fans as exhausts?


----------



## SunnyDehlight

Hello guys quick question, planing on getting an RVz01 and my current GPU is an HIS IceQ Boost Clock Radeon HD 7950. Would my GPU fit into this case? please and ty!


----------



## Ultranist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunnyDehlight*
> 
> Hello guys quick question, planing on getting an RVz01 and my current GPU an HIS IceQ Boost Clock Radeon HD 7950, would this GPU fit into this case?


I couldn't fit in my 290 DCUII because of this piece

so your 7950 should fit just fine


----------



## SunnyDehlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultranist*
> 
> I couldn't fit in my 290 DCUII because of this piece
> 
> so your 7950 should fit just fine


Are you sure it will fit? I just realize the case has a width restriction of 5.88 inches and my card is 6.1 inches due to having a bulky fan covering and some heat pipes. Sorry for not talking your word, Just really want to be sure before I make the purchase.


----------



## Ultranist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunnyDehlight*
> 
> Are you sure it will fit? I just realize the case has a width restriction of 5.88 inches and my card is 6.1 inches due to having a bulky fan covering and some heat pipes. Sorry for not talking your word, Just really want to be sure before I make the purchase.


Mine is too 5.8" width and it goes perfectly in if I remove this power plug.


----------



## skintrade

and there's the other part of the conundrum, do later versions have the lowered power socket as per the RVZ01 revision?


----------



## Keiv

Hey guys. I made a thread for rating my build and had a question regarding a slim drive for my case. I've never built a mini itx rig before and I'd like to know what brands of slim optical drives are worth looking at. Also, are there any special adapters or wires I will need when purchasing one for my case? I plan on getting the Silverstone RVZ01B

Here is my original thread (you can also chime in with your opinion on the build as well): http://www.overclock.net/t/1578446/rate-my-build-pls#post_24558610

Thanks


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keiv*
> 
> what brands of slim optical drives are worth looking at. Also, are there any special adapters or wires I will need when purchasing one


slim line (and needs to be slot loading) optical drives are all much of a muchness, if they will fit a laptop, they will fit the RVZ01, so go for a brand you trust, or by price.

regarding adaptors a slimline SATA adapter will be needed - like this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009JXKQ9O


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keiv*
> 
> Hey guys. I made a thread for rating my build and had a question regarding a slim drive for my case. I've never built a mini itx rig before and I'd like to know what brands of slim optical drives are worth looking at. Also, are there any special adapters or wires I will need when purchasing one for my case? I plan on getting the Silverstone RVZ01B
> 
> Here is my original thread (you can also chime in with your opinion on the build as well): http://www.overclock.net/t/1578446/rate-my-build-pls#post_24558610
> 
> Thanks


For slim optical drive you might go with a Slot load drive. I picked up the Panasonic UJ265 personally.

For cable, i used this to plug the drive : http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B002OVNZ1E?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> and there's the other part of the conundrum, do later versions have the lowered power socket as per the RVZ01 revision?


I was thinking the same thing. As we know Silverstone made several changes to the original RVZ01 going from version v1.1 to v1.5... with the latest version having the enlarged PSU vent that allows it to take advantage of the 120mm fans found on their later SFX-L line of power supplies. I searched the net hoping to find a photo comparison showing the power plug port on the back of an older version RVZ01, and newest release, as to how much the port location has physically changed between v1.1 and v1.5 No luck yet


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. As we know Silverstone made several changes to the original RVZ01 going from version v1.1 to v1.5... with the latest version having the enlarged PSU vent that allows it to take advantage of the 120mm fans found on their later SFX-L line of power supplies. I searched the net hoping to find a photo comparison showing the power plug port on the back of an older version RVZ01, and newest release, as to how much the port location has physically changed between v1.1 and v1.5 No luck yet


Ok so this is the rear of the ftz01, but the latest rvz01 has the power socket in the lower position


----------



## grant3d

Hey guys,

I've been lurking for awhile and trying to lock down my mobo and cooler choices. From reading the thread it looks like there was some issues in the past with the cpu coolers not lining up with the intake vent on certain mobos installed in the rvz01/ml07. Are there any of the skylake boards people have found lineup with the intake vent? Preferrably with one of the popular coolers, big shuriken, axp 100, cryorig c1. Also, any recommendations for DDR4 memory that fits best with these coolers? Thanks!!


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SunnyDehlight*
> 
> Are you sure it will fit? I just realize the case has a width restriction of 5.88 inches and my card is 6.1 inches due to having a bulky fan covering and some heat pipes. Sorry for not talking your word, Just really want to be sure before I make the purchase.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultranist*
> 
> Mine is too 5.8" width and it goes perfectly in if I remove this power plug.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> Ok so this is the rear of the ftz01, but the latest rvz01 has the power socket in the lower position


Okay... so if I understand correctly, if SunnyDehlight is lucky enough to get the new version V1.5 of the RVZ01, then the power plug being in the new lower position, should provide the additional clearance needed for his heat pipes. Correct?


----------



## skintrade

@Elton Noway correct, but still no guarantee that an overwide card will fit properly. Too wide and the support bracket will not fit


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grant3d*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been lurking for awhile and trying to lock down my mobo and cooler choices. From reading the thread it looks like there was some issues in the past with the cpu coolers not lining up with the intake vent on certain mobos installed in the rvz01/ml07. Are there any of the skylake boards people have found lineup with the intake vent? Preferrably with one of the popular coolers, big shuriken, axp 100, cryorig c1. Also, any recommendations for DDR4 memory that fits best with these coolers? Thanks!!


ASrock Z170 Gaming itx with Cryorig C1 and Kingston Hyper Fury X works. The radiator is not perfectly centered. But I have mounted the fan (swap cryorig XT140 for XF140) on the case so who cares ?

Raijintek Pallas can only be mounted on ASrock Skylake mobos except the Gaming Itx one. The fan will be quiet well centered.

Cryorig C1 can be mounted on Gigabyte Z170 WiFi and Gaming 5 but I doubt you can on Asus Pro Gaming and m8i because of cpu socket placement from the pcie socket. Results should be quiet similar to the ASrock Gaming.

For Scythe Big Shuriken, Axp-100, LP53, etc... none will be centered. But this is not something you should care for as you will most likely add a case fan over those cooler.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> ASrock Z170 Gaming itx with Cryorig C1 and Kingston Hyper Fury X works. The radiator is not perfectly centered. But I have mounted the fan (swap cryorig XT140 for XF140) on the case so who cares ?
> 
> Raijintek Pallas can only be mounted on ASrock Skylake mobos except the Gaming Itx one. The fan will be quiet well centered.
> 
> Cryorig C1 can be mounted on Gigabyte Z170 WiFi and Gaming 5 but I doubt you can on Asus Pro Gaming and m8i because of cpu socket placement from the pcie socket. Results should be quiet similar to the ASrock Gaming.
> 
> For Scythe Big Shuriken, Axp-100, LP53, etc... none will be centered. But this is not something you should care for as you will most likely add a case fan over those cooler.


Hmmm.... I was also curious if someone could identify: Which Mini ITX LGA 1151 motherboards can be installed in RVZ01 v1.5, or ML07 v 1.3 and have the CPU mounting pad centered directly under the case vent.

It seems I incorrectly assumed "if" the CPU mount on the motherboard was centered... then the CPU heatsink fan would be centered as well. Based on your response, it seems the fan may or may not be centered regardless of the motherboard CPU mount location. If that's the case then the correct question might be as follows:

Can anyone identify which Mini ITX LGA 1151 motherboard and fan combinations will result in the CPU fan being centered directly under the case vent when installed in a Raven RVZ01 v1.5, or Milo ML07 v 1.3?

Obviously the best temps should be the primary consideration when selecting a "non" water cooled CPU heatsink and fan ... but one would assume regardless of the cooler selected, the more centered the fan under the case vent... the more effective the cooling would be.


----------



## 420FTW

Hey guys. I just registered here to say hi to you all, since I've been lurking here for so long. I was planning an ML07 build for the longest time, but backed down when I saw how big it was IRL. When I saw the ML08 information I knew I had to wait for one. Well, I got one nice and early off an ebayer, and have been running this bad boy for a month now. It has been on 2 handle-utilizing trips already and I can't say enough how much I love this thing.

The only unanticipated problem I've had so far is that the 2.5 HDD brackets are not good for spinning drives at all. I got a brand new HGST 1TB for some cheap bulk storage and it was making a horrible racket while idle. I was about to take it out and return it to Amazon, when I realized it says "Do not shock/press" on the label. Well, the ML08 drive brackets have little tabs (the U-shaped cuts in my picture) that act as a retainer spring, but push down on the lid of a 2.5"HDD VERY hard. I took the caddy out, bent the tabs with some pliers so they barely touch, and put it back in... no noise at all. The design is fine for SSDs, but really bad for a spinner. I would consider removing the tabs entirely and either using soft shims or drilling screw holes in the plastic to stabilize the drive. Not a huge deal, but hopefully we see a fix in a v2 release (which, at this price point, I will totally buy).

Another noteworthy thing is, if you use the non-modular SilverStone PSU, run the SATA power cable "backwards". Put the first plug on the farthest drive, second plug on the inside drive, and leave the end plug for your optical mini-sata adapter. If you run it the "obvious" way, furthest drive on the end plug (like my picture), the plug spacing won't be far apart enough to attach both drives.

Anyways, here's some pics. It's a Gigabyte Z97 motherboard, i5 4690k, 16GB DDR3 2400, Intel 530 SSD, EVGA 760. AR06 cooler and 450W SFX from SilverStone. This is before I put in the optical and the spinner. I've been quite happy with this as a main PC... I stepped down from a giant, unnecessary water rig that I couldn't take anywhere. Haven't looked back.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Hmmm.... I was also curious if someone could identify: Which Mini ITX LGA 1151 motherboards can be installed in RVZ01 v1.5, or ML07 v 1.3 and have the CPU mounting pad centered directly under the case vent.
> 
> It seems I incorrectly assumed "if" the CPU mount on the motherboard was centered... then the CPU heatsink fan would be centered as well. Based on your response, it seems the fan may or may not be centered regardless of the motherboard CPU mount location. If that's the case then the correct question might be as follows:
> 
> Can anyone identify which Mini ITX LGA 1151 motherboard and fan combinations will result in the CPU fan being centered directly under the case vent when installed in a Raven RVZ01 v1.5, or Milo ML07 v 1.3?
> 
> Obviously the best temps should be the primary consideration when selecting a "non" water cooled CPU heatsink and fan ... but one would assume regardless of the cooler selected, the more centered the fan under the case vent... the more effective the cooling would be.


There's two things to consider :

Motherboard CPU socket placement and the cooler in itself.

Some cooler like Cryorig C1, Raijintek Pallas and Thermalright AXP-100 have their heatsink off center from the baseplate on one axis.
Others like Scythe Big Shuriken 2 have there heatsink centered from the baseplate.

So assuming the CPU socket is align with the case vent then you'll have to stick with the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 and alike.

I have measured the case vent placement and compared it to different LGA 1151 mobos CPU placement. None of the motherboard seems to have a perfectly centered CPU socket. Some are better in this regards than other.

Most socket differ in their placement on one axis. Socket placement distance from the PCIe socket can vary quiet a lot. For the other axis, placement is really nearly quiet the same (around 1mm I think)

Asus Z170i Pro Gaming socket placement is the most "aligned with the vent" one. But you'll still be off axis by several mm. You cannot use Cryorig C1 or Raijintek Pallas with it.
I assume it is the same for Maximus Impact VIII

For Gigabyte Z170 wifi and Gaming 5, both have the same Socket placement. Several mm more distance from ce PCIe Socket than Asus so a little less aligned. You probably can use Cryorig C1 but no Raijintek Pallas here. Note that if you go with a big heatsink cooler, the USB 3.0 header placement will be a problem on both and you'll have to buy a soft USB Header extension that you can bend under the heatsink.

ASrock Z170 Gaming itx is a couple of mm mote distance than Gigabyte and you can use a Cryorig C1 without problem. Putting a 140/25mm thick Fan on the case will cover 90° of the heatsink. No Raijintek Pallas as well.

ASrock Z170M, H170, etc... have even more distance from the PCIe socket. Raijintek Pallas can be used and its off center nature works well with this kind of socket placement.

My personnal choice was going with ASrock Z170 Gaming ITX.
Mobos feature is my first concern as I wanted ALC 1150 and M.2 slot compatible with 2280 as mandatory.

So ASrock Z170M and alike were out of the equation. Same for the MSI and Asus M8I. Gigabyte's mobos are interesting but that USB header placement really bothered me.

So two choices left for me : Asus Z170i Pro Gaming and ASrock Z170 Gaming itx. Went for the latter as the former was not available. But now than both are in stock, i would have probably choose the Asus one as I don't really care for Type C USB and the Asus is 50€ cheaper and seems to perform just as well if not better.

For temps, right now my I5 6600k is overclocked at 4 Ghz. Max temp on one core after 30 minutes of Prime95 with fan running between 800-900 RPM is 61°C. Average 50°C and i cannot go over 50° while playing GTA V. Pretty good temps. I will OC the CPU more next week.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> There's two things to consider :
> 
> {snip}
> 
> My personnal choice was going with ASrock Z170 Gaming ITX.
> Mobos feature is my first concern as I wanted ALC 1150 and M.2 slot compatible with 2280 as mandatory.
> 
> So ASrock Z170M and alike were out of the equation. Same for the MSI and Asus M8I. Gigabyte's mobos are interesting but that USB header placement really bothered me.
> 
> So two choices left for me : Asus Z170i Pro Gaming and ASrock Z170 Gaming itx. Went for the latter as the former was not available. But now than both are in stock, i would have probably choose the Asus one as I don't really care for Type C USB and the Asus is 50€ cheaper and seems to perform just as well if not better.
> 
> For temps, right now my I5 6600k is overclocked at 4 Ghz. Max temp on one core after 30 minutes of Prime95 with fan running between 800-900 RPM is 61°C. Average 50°C and i cannot go over 50° while playing GTA V. Pretty good temps. I will OC the CPU more next week.


Wow...great response, thanks for all the detail







. The bad news... you've complicated my decision.









Before reading your reply I had more or less made up my mind I was going with the ASRock Z170 Gaming. Now I have to consider the ASUS Z170i Gaming. Personally I have no brand loyalty. I've used and installed almost every known make of motherboard and have had many of the best named ones fail DOA). As a result, I always buy the board that fits my build requirements regardless of the manufacturer. Anyway... my first thought was I'd just go with the ASRock since you've done all the legwork on CPU placement to vent location , fans, etc etc. plus, I was concerned if I chose the ASUS... the CPU location would be an unknown. But after some investigation (and creative cut & paste ) it looks like they are in the same place! In other words... either board will work the same way in the RVZ01 or ML07. Now I just have to decide which features are the most important to me.


----------



## TK016

Been reading through 40 pages of posts but have a few questions before I order my new rig.

I'm looking at the ML08B-H. So handle and no window although I could compromise on the window if needed. I'm also looking at putting a R9 390 in it. My goal is to carry the thing as my personal item on a plane, for it to be quiet, and for it to not overheat.

1. Is my only option these Silverstone PSU's? The SX500-LG for example will cost me $110. Is there a way to shave money off the budget here or it is what it is? I'm pairing the 390 with a 6600 non K most likely and really had no interest in overclocking.

2. Will the stock HSF work or do I need another one? If I need another one I might as well just get the 6600K.

3. Any idea on which 390 is good for this case? Some of them are 2.5 slots wide which concerns me and the noise from the Gigabyte one is apparently bad. What's a good card that won't make a racket? What sizes am I limited to? There was a comment somewhere about the width being an issue.

4. Case wise window vs no window does it make a difference? Specificially with respect to the 390 will one make or break the airflow in this case?

Anything else? I'm keeping this thing simple and sweet. One SSD and data on a NAS to pull from. Pair it with a 25" or 27" 1440p monitor. Thanks.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Snip


Both CPU are not in the exact same spot. If you take ASrock's CPU placement as the reference then the Asus is approximatively 2mm to the right and 5mm down. This is why you cannot use the Cryorig C1. Because you'll gonna hit the PCIe riser.

Both Motherboard are fine to me : Realtek ALC 1150, M.2 support, 3 fan headers, USB 3.1, etc... I just can't justify to pay 50€ more for the ASrock for USB type-C and some features like support for HDMI 4K/60hz that I will not use.


----------



## lifeisabsurd

There are other SFX PSUs by some lesser known brands, such as Sharkoon I believe, but Silverstone is currently the most popular. I believe Corsair is releasing one soon, too.

As for which 390, you have to really watch the width on the card. I use a Sapphire 390 in mine and it seems to work well. The fan does power on sometimes at low temps and usage for some reason (as in <45C range), but I believe that can be fixed by manually adjusting the fan curve. I'll try it out when I have the time.

Cards that are wider, such as the MSI 390, will not work with this case.

The case window will provide some more intake, but you'd also not have a dust filter in case you need it. I use the non-windowed one and my card is actually the coolest thing in the case (it idles at about 45C). Entirely up to you, though. Under load, it might make a bigger difference.


----------



## TK016

I can't find any Sharkoon PSU's for sale anywhere. Their website claims all these retailers but it's mostly just mice. Who sells their SFX PSU's?


----------



## Swinmail

Hello all. I've read through (most) of the thread, not all of it unfortunately as I could no longer concentrate ! Some of the answers to my questions have maybe already been said, so I'm sorry if that's the case.

I've been given a few brand new components and am about to buy the rest the components for my build.

I have:
- Intel i7-6700K
- Samsung EVO 500go

Am settled on buying:
- Silverstone FTZ01
- Silverstone SFX-L 500W
- Gigabyte GA-z170n-Gaming 5 (not yet out in France, but I like Gigabyte motherboards and I would like USB 3.1 and need the DVI output for when I move the computer around)

questions:
- I like the look of the Noctua NH-L12 and the Big Shuriken 2. I'm looking for a decent combination of effective cooling (91W processor) and silence. Is there a consensus on the most effective cooler? Is it worth changing the Big Shuriken's fan?
- This brings up another problem: the RAM. I won't be buying a discrete graphics card (not for the moment at least) but will be playing games. SPCR showed that memory frequency plays a substantial role in graphics on the new Skylake processors so I would like 2x8 Gb DDR4-3000 memory. The problem is that I'm worried about incompatibility with the cpu cooler. I can't find DDR4-3000 low-profile RAM. Any ideas on what would fit under the Noctua and Big Shuriken coolers?

I will be adding another SSD and a 3Tb WD Hard Drive at a later date (dual boot).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swinmail*
> 
> Snip


Salut l'ami français ! (je suis français aussi)

If you're really settled on the FTZ01 and Gigabyte Z170n Gaming 5, then Big Shuriken is a strong contender. I think Cryorig C1 might fit as well but I'm not 100% sure. Some people were able to mount it on the Z97 Gaming 5 so I assume it fits too as the CPU socket seems to be at the exact same place.

Some of the best CPU cooler with your mobo :

- Scythe Big Shuriken with an added Slim fan on the case vent (you can use the stock one)
- Noctua NH-L12 if you swap the top fan for a slim one (again stock one will be fine)
- Cryorig C1 and you can swap the stock fan for a 140 with 120mm mount and 25mm thick one like Scythe Glide Stream, Cryorig XF140, Noctua NF A15, etc...
- Cooltek LP53 + 25mm case fan

Now which one is the best ? No one really knows exactly i guess but every cooler in this list should be efficient enough for your need.
I personally use the Cryorig C1 + XF140 at 800-900 RPM and tried some OC on my I5 6600K. I was able to achieve a perfectly stable 4,4 Ghz frequency with 80°C max while using Prime95.

For ram, Kingston offers the new Kingston Hyper X Savage DDR4 ram at 3000 Ghz : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00194518.html
Pricy and I think you can achieve the same frequency by OCing Hyper X fury 2666 to 3000 Ghz(I have a pair, I should try) and they cost twice as less. Kingston Hyper X Fury/Savage are low enough to fit under Cryorig C1 and Scythe Big Shuriken.

Also if you're planning to use the USB 3.0 header port on the Gigabyte mobo, I strongly suggest to get a low profile USB 3.0 header like this one :
http://www.moddiy.com/products/USB-3.0-20%252dPin-Internal-Header-Adapter-Cable-%28Low-Profile-Connector%29.html
Or you will struggle to fit large heatsink above it. The FTZ01 USB 3.0 cable is quiet stiff. I think you'll be fine though if you go with the Cooltek LP53 as it is tiny enough.


----------



## UltimatePancake

Hey guys, I came across a reviewer of the RVZ02 that used the Janus LD1266 CPU cooler:

http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=203

But PCPartPicker's flagging it as incompatible with the case. I've never heard of this CPU cooler before and I'm wondering if anyone here would recommend it over the BIG Shuriken 2?

And as an aside I'm still on the fence about which version of the RVZ02 to get. I'm heavily leaning towards the clear windowed version because it apparently gets better temps, but I wonder if the dust filter on the other version might be worth the slightly higher temps in the end. I can see good arguments for both...


----------



## Randomstar

Hi Guys,

I posted earlier in the thread about a cooling issue I had with my ML07 and a Big Shriuken. Just wanted to thank
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_Reason*
> 
> I think you maybe didn't apply the thermal paste properly when you were changing motherboards or the cooler isn't getting proper contact with the cpu.
> 50 - 60 idle does seem really high for a stock 4790k (unless you live in an environment with ambient temps constantly 90F +)
> 
> I would suggest re-installing the cooler - clean the surfaces of the cpu and the cooler properly before re-installing as well.
> Also, did you put too much thermal paste onto the cpu by any chance?
> A lot of my friends who are new to building computers put an obscene amount of thermal paste and this can seriously detriment the thermal performance.
> Just in case, as a reminder, you're only supposed to put a little bit of thermal paste in the center of the cpu (about the size of a rice grain.)
> 
> Scythe big shuriken 2 is a really good low profile cooler and it should definitely perform better than the Silverstone NT-06 (it will be a downgrade if you switch over - so don't do it.)
> the missing rubber washer shouldn't really impact the thermal performance as well.
> 
> and processor throttling down to lower clock rates is pretty normal when the temperature gets really high - in order to protect the cpu.


Thanks for your help DJ reason. Sorry for taking so long to get back to you. I took your advice and took apart the PC, turned out the pressure on the CPU from the heatsink was off and the CPU had burnt through the thermal paste in the middle. Due to difficulties of getting the Big Shruiken back on my specific motherboard (great cooler and worked perfect on my previous MB as I could get all the points nice and tight) I decided to go a different cooler.

I don't know if it has been mentioned by recently Silverstone released the Tundra TD-03 Slim designed for these cases. I couldn't find any reviews for it at all and just took a massive gamble and got it. Happy to report it paid off. Installed and works perfect, great cooler, fantastic temps (better then the Big Shriuken). The only thing I'm changed is I'm going to upgrade the Silverstone 15mm to a Prolimatech Ultrasleek Vertex 2 as it is a superior fan (the silverstone works okay but I wanted one slightly better).

If anyone has any questions of the Silverstone Tundra TD-03 slim feel free to ask. I don't know if it's been mentioned in this thread if anyone else has it yet (probably but meh, I'm here if anyone is curious).

Cheers team


----------



## brawleyman

So, I've done more testing. I upgraded my Gigabyte GTX 970 MiniOC to the EVGA 970 SSC ACX2.0+. I know, I know, may not seem like much of an upgrade (if any), but for me the temps and especially noise was so much better. Plus the power delivery of the EVGA is so much better than the Gigabyte card.

I focused on that card because it had a good overclock, super great price at the time ($280), and the fins run perpendicular to the pcb, so as the fans blow air down into the heatsink the air will be directed out the sides of the card.Temps are still topping off at 80c, but it is much quieter and stable at that temp than the single fan of the Gigabyte. Interesting to note that when I took the filtered vent off the side, the temps only dropped 2c instead of 10c like it did with the single fan gpu.

I am convinced that if the ML08 had a lot more vents on the top of the case under the handle it would passively cool much better, otherwise all that heat gets trapped up there and eventually finds its way to the back thru those few vent holes. That trapped air ends up heating up the case, which then heats up the back and getting the SSD/HDD warm.

I have a dremel, do I dare?

***As a side note about the filtered vents on the ML08, I have had the case for a few weeks now, and already the vent over the Zalman CNPS8900 is covered in dust to the point that you can't see the fan thru the filter. PSU isn't nearly as bad because the fan doesn't run all the time.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Both CPU are not in the exact same spot. If you take ASrock's CPU placement as the reference then the Asus is approximatively 2mm to the right and 5mm down. This is why you cannot use the Cryorig C1. Because you'll gonna hit the PCIe riser.
> 
> Both Motherboard are fine to me : Realtek ALC 1150, M.2 support, 3 fan headers, USB 3.1, etc... I just can't justify to pay 50€ more for the ASrock for USB type-C and some features like support for HDMI 4K/60hz that I will not use.


Well... here in the states (depending on the vendor) there is little difference in prices between the two boards. Sometimes they are priced the same! Ideally I'd like to find a Thunderbolt 3 Mini ITX board with m.2 2280 support. Rumors are circulating of a Mini ITX GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 would fit the bill but at this time it still appears to be all smoke and mirrors. Besides, I'm guessing the price will be through the roof. Time to pull the trigger and stop looking over the horizon. Since you already successfully installed the ASRock and went through all the headaches with the coolers and are reporting good temps... to me its worth any extra money to go for the ASRock and simply follow your lead. (i.e. - ASrock Z170 Gaming ITX and Cryorig C1... _correct?_ )
Saves me from having to reinvent the wheel


----------



## Swinmail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Salut l'ami français ! (je suis français aussi)


Merci mec !

Thanks so much for the insight. I suppose I have a few decisions to make. I like the idea of the Noctua NH-L12 using the case fan to help.

As I suppose you're right at the top of the case, how flush would the Gigabyte board be with the case vent?

How tall is that Kingston Hyper X RAM?

Thanks again.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swinmail*
> 
> Merci mec !
> 
> Thanks so much for the insight. I suppose I have a few decisions to make. I like the idea of the Noctua NH-L12 using the case fan to help.
> 
> As I suppose you're right at the top of the case, how flush would the Gigabyte board be with the case vent?
> 
> How tall is that Kingston Hyper X RAM?
> 
> Thanks again.


Gigabyte CPU socket will be off for several mm on both axis. But I cannot say how much. Less than 1 cm for sure.
Note than NH-L12 heatsink is offset from its baseplate. So you'll have to take that into consideration.

For the Kingston Ram, you can find the information here : http://www.kingston.com/dataSheets/HX430C15SBK2_16.pdf


----------



## brawleyman

@loader963

So, I saw that you chopped up your panel for extra cooling in your ML08. I'm going to approach it a little differently. Seems that the problem with the ML08/RVZ02 is that hot air can't escape out the way it should. The RVZ01 doesn't have this problem because it has the extra case fans to force air into the case and expel out the well ventilated top.

Since we can't put in fans to force air into the case, how about putting fans on top that will help suck the hot air out?

I created this "3d" (paper cutout and tape) template that I can use and play around with to see if I can fit 3 80mm fans above the gpu and suck out hot air thru the top under the handle. It is 25mm thick, 80mm wide, and 240mm long The case is 87mm wide, I hope an 80mm fan will fit between the "L" shaped part of the panel. I figure 3 should be enough to cover most of the top of the case and avoid hitting the supports inside or interfering with the handles. I hope to get some pics of what I'm trying to do tonight.


----------



## 420FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> I created this "3d" (paper cutout and tape) template that I can use and play around with to see if I can fit 3 80mm fans above the gpu and suck out hot air thru the top under the handle. It is 25mm thick, 80mm wide, and 240mm long The case is 87mm wide, I hope an 80mm fan will fit between the "L" shaped part of the panel. I figure 3 should be enough to cover most of the top of the case and avoid hitting the supports inside or interfering with the handles. I hope to get some pics of what I'm trying to do tonight.


This made me curious. The outer housing is indeed just wide enough to fit 80mm fans, but the clearance between the top deck part of the center Z section and the case lid is only 17.5mm, nowhere near big enough for the standard Antec 3speed 80mmx25mm fan I had lying around. But that got me thinking... if you could Dremel away the top deck and a bit of the front wall to fit some exhaust fans, then they would ALSO draw much needed air over the HDDs as well.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420FTW*
> 
> This made me curious. The outer housing is indeed just wide enough to fit 80mm fans, but the clearance between the top deck part of the center Z section and the case lid is only 17.5mm, nowhere near big enough for the standard Antec 3speed 80mmx25mm fan I had lying around. But that got me thinking... if you could Dremel away the top deck and a bit of the front wall to fit some exhaust fans, then they would ALSO draw much needed air over the HDDs as well.


17.5mm of space only eh? Hmm, might have to look into thin fans then. I don't mind cutting up a bit of the exterior panel, but wouldn't want to cut up much of the interior structure because it is the backbone of the case. I will have to look into it and see what comes of it.

Thanks for looking into it so quickly!

Hmm, looks like Coolermaster actually make an 80mm fan that is only 15mm thick with 11 blades. That would work well. Doesn't have to move a lot of air, make them run at 50-70% speed and that should work really well for this application.


----------



## 420FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> 17.5mm of space only eh? Hmm, might have to look into thin fans then. I don't mind cutting up a bit of the exterior panel, but wouldn't want to cut up much of the interior structure because it is the backbone of the case. I will have to look into it and see what comes of it.
> 
> Thanks for looking into it so quickly!
> 
> Hmm, looks like Coolermaster actually make an 80mm fan that is only 15mm thick with 11 blades. That would work well. Doesn't have to move a lot of air, make them run at 50-70% speed and that should work really well for this application.


Yeah the slim fans look good. That way, instead of Dremeling big chunks out of the top, I could just drill a few strategic air holes.

Mounting the fans will be fun though. Mounting them in the lid itself would be a wiring logistics nightmare, but if you mount them to the top deck then you'd only be able to secure one side...


----------



## DrAwesome95

@brawleyman
Hey guys, was planning on doing the exact same thing to my new ML08, but also not keen to dremel out the top deck section.

I stumbled across these this morning, not sure how much it will cost you to ship over to the US


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Slim-Single-PCI-Slot-Combination-Graphics-Card-Fan-Silent-Running-240mm-x-15mm-/321401686752?hash=item4ad5088ae0:g:F8QAAOxyWiRSMDql


----------



## TK016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK016*
> 
> Been reading through 40 pages of posts but have a few questions before I order my new rig.
> 
> I'm looking at the ML08B-H. So handle and no window although I could compromise on the window if needed. I'm also looking at putting a R9 390 in it. My goal is to carry the thing as my personal item on a plane, for it to be quiet, and for it to not overheat.
> 
> 1. Is my only option these Silverstone PSU's? The SX500-LG for example will cost me $110. Is there a way to shave money off the budget here or it is what it is? I'm pairing the 390 with a 6600 non K most likely and really had no interest in overclocking.
> 
> 2. Will the stock HSF work or do I need another one? If I need another one I might as well just get the 6600K.
> 
> 3. Any idea on which 390 is good for this case? Some of them are 2.5 slots wide which concerns me and the noise from the Gigabyte one is apparently bad. What's a good card that won't make a racket? What sizes am I limited to? There was a comment somewhere about the width being an issue.
> 
> 4. Case wise window vs no window does it make a difference? Specificially with respect to the 390 will one make or break the airflow in this case?
> 
> Anything else? I'm keeping this thing simple and sweet. One SSD and data on a NAS to pull from. Pair it with a 25" or 27" 1440p monitor. Thanks.


Any insight on this? This case looks amazing and I want to order it asap. The Powercooler 390 is too fat to fit I assume?


----------



## brawleyman

Here are some pics of the case and space above the gpu. If you did put fans on top, they would need to be slim style for sure. There is plenty of room to do 3 fans, 80mm is definetly the max size. I would get the Silverstone 3x pin splitter and control them from my motherboard. Mount the fans to the inside of the side panel and ziptie the wires together.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> @brawleyman
> Hey guys, was planning on doing the exact same thing to my new ML08, but also not keen to dremel out the top deck section.
> 
> I stumbled across these this morning, not sure how much it will cost you to ship over to the US
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Slim-Single-PCI-Slot-Combination-Graphics-Card-Fan-Silent-Running-240mm-x-15mm-/321401686752?hash=item4ad5088ae0:g:F8QAAOxyWiRSMDql


Hmm, that wouldn't work for what we are wanting to do. We already have GPU's that take up the 2 pci slots in the ML08. I see what you are getting at, but even that bracket that holds those fans together would be to wide to mount on the inside of the panel. There is just enough room to slip an 80mm fan in between.

I think the slim 80mm fans up to 15mm thick from Coolermaster would do the trick. Just need a holesaw that is 3" and drill 12 holes for mounting the fans to the panel. I would probably end up using the Silverstone FF81B 80mm Fan Filter with Grill from Newegg to cover the holes/fans, just remove the filter. You could use those wire grills, but I think the Silverstone fan grill would look better and compliment the side filtered vents by sticking out from the case too.


----------



## loader963

Thats a very interesting idea. Brawleyman i done mangled 1 case its your turn.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> Thats a very interesting idea. Brawleyman i done mangled 1 case its your turn.


Mwah ha ha!









Just curious, did you cut a hole in the windowed version and cut a rectangular piece from the filtered and stick them together?

FYI, the @SilverStone rep in the California office said they are going to have extra side panels for separate order in a few weeks, about $19ea so people can mix and match panels.


----------



## derickwm

Almost done


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Mwah ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, did you cut a hole in the windowed version and cut a rectangular piece from the filtered and stick them together?
> 
> FYI, the @SilverStone rep in the California office said they are going to have extra side panels for separate order in a few weeks, about $19ea so people can mix and match panels.


Yep that way she sorta matched up..... much rather do that top idea. You get that 970 yet?


----------



## LionwoIf777

Just put my order in!
Will soon be a member.

Case: RVZ02 - clear windowed
Mobo: Asus Maximus VIII Impact
CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K
GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 980 Ti STRIX OC
Ram: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2666
SSD: Intel 750 400GB
PS: Silverstone 600W SFX
CPU Cooler: Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B (maybe ~ worried about the fit)
additional fan: Noctua NF-A4 (just playing with it possibly as an exhaust)

I had been thinking about putting an exhaust fan up their for a while but wasn't sure what would fit.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> Yep that way she sorta matched up..... much rather do that top idea. You get that 970 yet?


Yes I did, works great! That ACX2.0+ cooler is fantastic, very quiet even under load, you can still hear the fans running but it is a much more pleasant tone than the single fan. The temp evens out at 80c. Power delivery is much better than the Gigabyte too, it has a 6+2 phase, I think the GB only had 4. It is able to maintain the turbo much better in all my games, usually around 1,400mhz majority of the time, and I haven't overclocked it at all! But the GPU still puts out lots of heat, perhaps a little more than the GB card. Definitely need better venting/cooling on top.

Now, I just need to come up with an extra $45 to get the slim 80mm fans and filters and then see if anyone I know has a 3" hole saw. Hopefully I can accomplish the venting this weekend.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Almost done


Awesome! Nice job stuffing that case.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> @brawleyman
> Hey guys, was planning on doing the exact same thing to my new ML08, but also not keen to dremel out the top deck section.
> 
> I stumbled across these this morning, not sure how much it will cost you to ship over to the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Slim-Single-PCI-Slot-Combination-Graphics-Card-Fan-Silent-Running-240mm-x-15mm-/321401686752?hash=item4ad5088ae0:g:F8QAAOxyWiRSMDql


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Hmm, that wouldn't work for what we are wanting to do. We already have GPU's that take up the 2 pci slots in the ML08. I see what you are getting at, but even that bracket that holds those fans together would be to wide to mount on the inside of the panel. There is just enough room to slip an 80mm fan in between.
> {snip...}


Hmmm... I interpreted the suggestion from DrAwesome95 a little differently. Since the card shows a full height PC case bracket and being familiar with the case limits of the RVZ02, I never assumed he was suggesting we install this as a GPU cooler or that this would fit in the top of a RVZ02 without modification. I assumed he was just suggesting this as a possible inexpensive source for "three" 80mm x 15mm fans. In other words, buy the card for a case mod, remove or modify any brackets "as necessary" to enable mounting them into the top (under the handle area) of a RVZ02. At only $5 per fan its not a bad deal for the adventurous PC experimenter / modifier. Seller claims nice German made fans. The only downside for some might be lack of PWM control.

Here's another source for anyone that might be interested with free shipping to the US!
http://www.pchub.com/uph/laptop/656-119921-29196/ebm-papst-8212LGR-C01-Server-Square-Fan.html


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LionwoIf777*
> 
> Just put my order in!
> Will soon be a member.
> 
> Case: RVZ02 - clear windowed
> Mobo: Asus Maximus VIII Impact
> CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K
> GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 980 Ti STRIX OC
> Ram: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2666
> SSD: Intel 750 400GB
> PS: Silverstone 600W SFX
> CPU Cooler: Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B (maybe ~ worried about the fit)
> additional fan: Noctua NF-A4 (just playing with it possibly as an exhaust)
> 
> I had been thinking about putting an exhaust fan up their for a while but wasn't sure what would fit.


The Intel 750 does not fit in the ssd trays in the RVZ02. I just moved on to a PC-05S from the RVZ02 based on those minor issues i was having. You will need to pop out one of the ssd trays and use double sided velcro to attach the 750 drive. You will also have just enough space to fit the strix so plan on removing the case support near the pci brackets and not being able to use the gpu support bracket as well.


----------



## brawleyman

I'm debating on how the vents should look. I could do it the quick and easy way by using a 3" hole saw to cut the 3 holes, then drill holes for the screws, and stick on a set of one of the following grills.





Or, I could do something really cool and nifty, but a lot harder by cutting a rectangular opening and have a grill inset like this.


I guess I need to make a decision as to if I should leave it passive and cut a huge vent on top, or have active cooling and put 3 fans on top.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Almost done


You Sir, have the sickest build in the entire Forum!!!


----------



## NL7531

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> I'm debating on how the vents should look. I could do it the quick and easy way by using a 3" hole saw to cut the 3 holes, then drill holes for the screws, and stick on a set of one of the following grills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, I could do something really cool and nifty, but a lot harder by cutting a rectangular opening and have a grill inset like this.
> 
> 
> I guess I need to make a decision as to if I should leave it passive and cut a huge vent on top, or have active cooling and put 3 fans on top.


You have some cool ideas. I'm definitely planning on adding additional venting above the GPU and I like the idea of slim exhaust fans. I'm worried about the 3" saw holes interfering with the original vent holes off to the side and looking poor after the mod. In that case, having a large rectangular grill may be better. What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NL7531*
> 
> You have some cool ideas. I'm definitely planning on adding additional venting above the GPU and I like the idea of slim exhaust fans. I'm worried about the 3" saw holes interfering with the original vent holes off to the side and looking poor after the mod. In that case, having a large rectangular grill may be better. What are your thoughts on that?


Thanks! That's why I think that the best ideas would be either do the large rectangular vent with my own mesh for a seamless look that would incorporate the existing vents so it doesn't look ugly, or use the silverstone 80mm filtered vent covers to hide that stuff and remove the filter from the covers for better airflow.

They are identical panels so I could try both approaches on each panel and see what comes of it. One can have just the vent and the other can have the holes drilled for mounting the fans. I think I will try that.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot that I have a straight edge guide for my dremel, now I just need to come up with a nice mesh I can use.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Nice job stuffing that case.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You Sir, have the sickest build in the entire Forum!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks guys! more photos in the build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1575102/sff-build-msi-980-ti-lightning-liquid-cooling-silverstone-ftz01


----------



## NL7531

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Thanks! That's why I think that the best ideas would be either do the large rectangular vent with my own mesh for a seamless look that would incorporate the existing vents so it doesn't look ugly, or use the silverstone 80mm filtered vent covers to hide that stuff and remove the filter from the covers for better airflow.
> 
> They are identical panels so I could try both approaches on each panel and see what comes of it. One can have just the vent and the other can have the holes drilled for mounting the fans. I think I will try that.


Haha I forgot, but we have two chances to get it right or two experiments (depending on your perspective) with the identical panels! I'm excited to your pictures.

I've had my system running for less than a week now so I plan to give it a little more time before I start cutting into the brand new panels. Haha


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Hmmm... I interpreted the suggestion from DrAwesome95 a little differently. Since the card shows a full height PC case bracket and being familiar with the case limits of the RVZ02, I never assumed he was suggesting we install this as a GPU cooler or that this would fit in the top of a RVZ02 without modification. I assumed he was just suggesting this as a possible inexpensive source for "three" 80mm x 15mm fans. In other words, buy the card for a case mod, remove or modify any brackets "as necessary" to enable mounting them into the top (under the handle area) of a RVZ02. At only $5 per fan its not a bad deal for the adventurous PC experimenter / modifier. Seller claims nice German made fans. The only downside for some might be lack of PWM control.
> 
> Here's another source for anyone that might be interested with free shipping to the US!
> http://www.pchub.com/uph/laptop/656-119921-29196/ebm-papst-8212LGR-C01-Server-Square-Fan.html


Thanks for clearing that up, Yes I was suggesting it as a cheap and pretty handy solution for this kinda project. The end PCI-E slot can be removed as it is simply screwed on, and the brackets are already pre-fitted, making it easy to mount the fans to the top section of the case. Additionally all the cable management is pre-done which is a nice bonus.

Am real busy with college exams but will be receiving my ML08 this afternoon. Have been planning the top fans for ages, so keen to be able to get started and will post my experiences up here


----------



## LionwoIf777

cheers for thr info, i was worried about all sorts of fitting issues but figured with a bit of creative installation and modification here and there that i would be able to get it all to fit.

I have something similar to the ssd holder that comes with the case but made for slightly oversized 2.5" drives i was hoping i could use.

clashes with the viii mobo and shuriken cpu cooler and ram worried me too.

i might end up doing as you did and changing case, but i really want to squeeze everything in if i can.


----------



## LionwoIf777

^^^


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> The Intel 750 does not fit in the ssd trays in the RVZ02. I just moved on to a PC-05S from the RVZ02 based on those minor issues i was having. You will need to pop out one of the ssd trays and use double sided velcro to attach the 750 drive. You will also have just enough space to fit the strix so plan on removing the case support near the pci brackets and not being able to use the gpu support bracket as well.


What is this case support you speak of? Just curious cause I'm planning a 980 Strix build.


----------



## LionwoIf777

I am not 100% if my answer is correct with this because my case hasn't arrived yet (my order has to be shipped overseas), i have just been looking at everyone's pretty pictures.

If you have a look at some of the install videos for the RVZ02, when they are putting the graphic cards in there are a sort of slid in & screw down bracing pieces that you put in afterwards to help hold the card in place.
The product page for the case mentions these too, stating that for some form factors of cards and some card sizes these braces may not be possible to install.
I think that is what was meant but am not 100% sure.

But that might just be the gpu support bracket that was mentioned.

i am not 100% sure about the 'case support'


----------



## mrnosy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> The Intel 750 does not fit in the ssd trays in the RVZ02. I just moved on to a PC-05S from the RVZ02 based on those minor issues i was having. You will need to pop out one of the ssd trays and use double sided velcro to attach the 750 drive. You will also have just enough space to fit the strix so plan on removing the case support near the pci brackets and not being able to use the gpu support bracket as well.


More details as to why it won't fit? Too narrow etc?

Reckon it could be "massaged" so it could fit?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> What is this case support you speak of? Just curious cause I'm planning a 980 Strix build.


As mentioned in the gpu chamber there are small support brackets in each corner. The support bracet in the pci bracket corner will most likely make contact with the strix so it will have to be removed. The gpu support bracket will most likely give you issues as well since the strix is tall and wide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrnosy*
> 
> More details as to why it won't fit? Too narrow etc?
> 
> Reckon it could be "massaged" so it could fit?


Not possible the 750 has a thick heatsink on it which doubles the size of a standard 2.5" ssd. The other option you have is to mount it in the gpu chamber but you will need a short gpu to have accomplished that.


----------



## brawleyman

Ah ha, stroke of brilliance! I will cut out the top of the panel so that it includes every bit of the existing venting then clean up the edges real nice. Then, go to WM and grab a wire mesh thing like this below and cut it up so that it covers the entire opening. Then, if I feel the need, I can drill holes and mount 80mm fans beneath the mesh to help suck out the hot air.



Now I just need to find a way to secure the panel so that I can make a clean cut with my dremel and straight edge guide.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Howdy folks,
Was doing some study today and had a bit of an epiphany.
Most of the GPU coolers today have the 0dB fan feature where the fans dont spin.
In an RVZ02/ML08, there are no case fans to provide the incidental airflow that usually keeps the air moving around the card.

It would be interesting to see what difference there is if you force the card to run at ~25% or something when idle (where it should be silent anyway)
This should reduce the thermal gradient and make a little bit of difference. ---> basically is harder to cool a card once it is already hot than to keep it at the same temperature

Someone volunteer for science?


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Howdy folks,
> Was doing some study today and had a bit of an epiphany.
> Most of the GPU coolers today have the 0dB fan feature where the fans dont spin.
> In an RVZ02/ML08, there are no case fans to provide the incidental airflow that usually keeps the air moving around the card.
> 
> It would be interesting to see what difference there is if you force the card to run at ~25% or something when idle (where it should be silent anyway)
> This should reduce the thermal gradient and make a little bit of difference. ---> basically is harder to cool a card once it is already hot than to keep it at the same temperature
> 
> Someone volunteer for science?


That's not necessarily the problem. Even if you have the fans going at idle, they are keeping the front of the card with you core and such cool. The problem lies in heat generated from the BACK of the card. When you remove the filtered vent or have the fans going faster it just makes it so it takes longer to reach the high temps. To properly cool a gpu you either need fans blowing air across the back of the card, or in the case of the ML08/RVZ02, have a way to pull the hot air out. Right now the venting on top of the case isn't enough to exhaust that hot air out properly to keep it from heating up the case.

I do wish @SilverStone provided better cooling in the end panels or perhaps revised the panel with a lot more venting. Only thing I can think of why it is on the opposite side of where the gpu is is because they were worried the top vent would expel air pretty close to the side vents and the gpu could possibly recycle some of that hot air from outside the case.


----------



## brawleyman

Okay, so a large vent will work, but you will only be able to fit 2 slim 80mm fans on top because of the tool-less clip for the DVD drive. That white box is a template I made for 3 80mm fans together that is 15mm thick.


----------



## NL7531

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Okay, so a large vent will work, but you will only be able to fit 2 slim 80mm fans on top because of the tool-less clip for the DVD drive. That white box is a template I made for 3 80mm fans together that is 15mm thick.


Thats good to know. But I bet the two 80mm fans will do the job real nicely with an open mesh.

I think I'll drill additional vents this weekend but I'll hold off on cutting out a rectangle for fans and a mesh... for now.


----------



## 420FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Okay, so a large vent will work, but you will only be able to fit 2 slim 80mm fans on top because of the tool-less clip for the DVD drive. That white box is a template I made for 3 80mm fans together that is 15mm thick.


Ohhh THATS what that thing is for... lol! I would just pop out the plastic box and fold the tabs down... use some screws to mount the drive if you really need to secure it better. That will give you the clearance you need for a third fan. Besides, if you are taking a Dremel to your case, keeping things "tool-less" should not be a priority for you...


----------



## NL7531

If anyone is wondering about airflow in the ML08 filtered, I run a Gigabyte Windforce card, which expells exhaust perpendicular to the card. A lot of exhaust is vented directly below the intake area of the same panel. The rest of the card's exhaust is pushed to the top of the case where it exhausts through seams in the case and the vent holes above the drive mounts. Just fyi.


----------



## brawleyman

Phase 1 done! I cut the rectangular opening on top. Please excuse the not perfectly cut lines or corners, I'm still learning about my dremel and I didn't have anything nice to hold the panel to while cutting. Next phase will be finding a decent mesh, cut to size and glue to the inside of the panel. Also, find something nice to line the opening with the hide the unsightly cut.









It does look like something creative will have to be done to mount the 80mm fans because the original vents were pretty close to the edge, therefore there isn't enough space to drill the holes properly. I think just having the additional venting with a nice mesh will do the trick.

Let the testing comence!


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Okay, so a large vent will work, but you will only be able to fit 2 slim 80mm fans on top because of the tool-less clip for the DVD drive. That white box is a template I made for 3 80mm fans together that is 15mm thick.


Not having access to one of these cases... would it be possible to install 3 fans if you removed / cut out the DVD drive clip? I know a lot of users here will go with an external DVD drive if needed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Phase 1 done! I cut the rectangular opening on top. Please excuse the not perfectly cut lines or corners, I'm still learning about my dremel and I didn't have anything nice to hold the panel to while cutting. Next phase will be finding a decent mesh, cut to size and glue to the inside of the panel. Also, find something nice to line the opening with the hide the unsightly cut.


Hey... free handing a cut with a Dremel tool is no easy task. Without a jig or guide to hold the tool steady, you did a great job! I've made similar mods (adding mesh / screen) to computer cases and have always used a hot glue gone to attach it to the inside of the case. Not to worry about the hot glue melting if the case gets hot during gaming... the case would have to be on fire to melt the high strength hot glue.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Not having access to one of these cases... would it be possible to install 3 fans if you removed / cut out the DVD drive clip? I know a lot of users here will go with an external DVD drive if needed.
> Hey... free handing a cut with a Dremel tool is no easy task. Without a jig or guide to hold the tool steady, you did a great job! I've made similar mods (adding mesh / screen) to computer cases and have always used a hot glue gone to attach it to the inside of the case. Not to worry about the hot glue melting if the case gets hot during gaming... the case would have to be on fire to melt the high strength hot glue.


Yes, if you removed the dvd clip, there would plenty of room to mount 3 fans in there. Again, the problem might be that there isn't quite enough room on the edge to have a normal set of holes for mounting the 80mm fans. Would perhaps have to do something creative to attach the fans. I'm not removing the clip because I do have a DVD drive installed, that way I can take my computer outside and hook up my little LED projector and do outdoor movie night.









Thanks about the cut! I do have a straight edge guide that came with my circle guide for the dremel I got on Amazon, I just didn't have anything nice and solid to mount the panel to for cutting. I may use that door trim stuff from Autozone to line the hole then find a mesh thingy from walmart and cut it up for finishing the top vent.

*Attention @SilverStone!!!
Please revise the top panel to include additional venting! After cutting out the top, exhaust was much better. My gpu temps dropped an average of 3c (from 80c to 77c) and the drives dropped almost 10c (55c to 45c). The extra venting allows more of the heat from the GPU to escape easily and not build-up inside right above it and turn the top of the case into an oven.*


----------



## melkoren

I have a RVZ01 air cooled, I saw a deal online for EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-1996-KR 6GB HYBRID GAMING, "All in One" with an AIO water cooling set up. I was thinking of upgrading my graphics card now that I got a little bit of $$ to spend, and was wondering if this AIO cooler would fit in my RVZ01? Whats the best solution for a water cooled GPU in the Raven RVZ01 case? Keeping CPU air cooled.


----------



## DrAwesome95

@brawleyman

Using little metal angle with screw holes on each end into the side of the case and one for the fan might do the job

Might have to use black screws/paint the brackets to get rid of some ghetto score


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melkoren*
> 
> I have a RVZ01 air cooled, I saw a deal online for EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-1996-KR 6GB HYBRID GAMING, "All in One" with an AIO water cooling set up. I was thinking of upgrading my graphics card now that I got a little bit of $$ to spend, and was wondering if this AIO cooler would fit in my RVZ01? Whats the best solution for a water cooled GPU in the Raven RVZ01 case? Keeping CPU air cooled.


You'll not be able to fit the EVGA hybrid. Besides there's an air cooling solution along with a radiator + fan. And you can't have both in the same space.

You'll have to go custom like this :
DCC pump, Bitspower 3.5 bay reservoir, VGA waterblock compatible with your GPU, a slim 240 radiator (EKWB Coolstream 240 or Magicool G2 slim) a pair of 120 mm slim fans (Stock fans or Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12), some fittings, tube and liquid.

You'll be restricted to SFX PSU with this choice. With an SFX-L PSU, you'll not be able to place the DCC pump.

Here is a nice example posted a couple of days ago : http://www.overclock.net/t/1575102/sff-build-msi-980-ti-lightning-liquid-cooling-silverstone-ftz01

NB : in this build, the builder was able to use 25mm fans on the GPU side due to the type of VGA waterblock he is using. If you go for a full cover waterblock, I don't think you'll able to squeeze 25mm fans. And even if you can there would be a really tiny gap so airflow will not be good.


----------



## SHwoKing

snip


----------



## Gamedaz

* I recently just changed my GPU in my ML07 case.

Now running an XFX R9 Fury. The GPU Heatsinks extend allong the entire length of the case, providng cooliing that exceeds the previous Gainward Phantom GTX 780 ti I had in there.

Average temps hover around 50-60c

The GPU has Throttle LEDS. They increase as the GPU throttles up. It a great way to reference the GPU status if need be.


----------



## mong00se

Hi everyone, I'd like to install a blu ray player in my build. I have the ftz01 case. This is what I'm planning to get atm:

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-UJ167-UJ-167-Ultra-Blu-ray/dp/B00EZ0FSIK

This might seem like a simple question, but what type of cable do I need to connect it? I assume it just needs a sata and a separate for power? Amazon is recommending that I buy this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009JXKQ9O/ref=pd_aw_fbt_147_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0D0MWV4XZD5Y4MBD7KR5

But I'm not clear how this cable works, does it replace the power cable? Also not sure if it would be long enough.


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'd like to install a blu ray player in my build. I have the ftz01 case. This is what I'm planning to get atm:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-UJ167-UJ-167-Ultra-Blu-ray/dp/B00EZ0FSIK
> 
> This might seem like a simple question, but what type of cable do I need to connect it? I assume it just needs a sata and a separate for power? Amazon is recommending that I buy this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009JXKQ9O/ref=pd_aw_fbt_147_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0D0MWV4XZD5Y4MBD7KR5
> 
> But I'm not clear how this cable works, does it replace the power cable? Also not sure if it would be long enough.


Drive wil be fine, the adaptor extends the connectivity as your sata and power cables plug into one end and the other into the drive


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> Drive wil be fine, the adaptor extends the connectivity as your sata and power cables plug into one end and the other into the drive


So you're saying that particular cable I listed will work in my build and case?


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> So you're saying that particular cable I listed will work in my build and case?


i have that cable in my RVZ01 build, so for the FTZ01 i foresee no issues


----------



## SHwoKing

I must say I prefer this one as this is one less cable :
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B002OVNZ1E?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

But both are fine.


----------



## mong00se

Cool thank you both for your help.


----------



## nyk20z3

I think you guys are really over thinking the airflow stuff in the RVZ02 etc, there really isn't any realistic way you will have severe over heating problems to the point where you have to modify the case for tiny fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'd like to install a blu ray player in my build. I have the ftz01 case. This is what I'm planning to get atm:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-UJ167-UJ-167-Ultra-Blu-ray/dp/B00EZ0FSIK
> 
> This might seem like a simple question, but what type of cable do I need to connect it? I assume it just needs a sata and a separate for power? Amazon is recommending that I buy this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009JXKQ9O/ref=pd_aw_fbt_147_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0D0MWV4XZD5Y4MBD7KR5
> 
> But I'm not clear how this cable works, does it replace the power cable? Also not sure if it would be long enough.


I use the Silverstone CP10 but it will cost you a few bucks more -

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Sleeved-Slim-SATA-Adapter-CP10/dp/B00A45JATI/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1447022274&sr=1-1&keywords=silverstone+cp10


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I think you guys are really over thinking the airflow stuff in the RVZ02 etc, there really isn't any realistic way you will have severe over heating problems to the point where you have to modify the case for tiny fans.
> 
> I use the Silverstone CP10 but it will cost you a few bucks more -
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Sleeved-Slim-SATA-Adapter-CP10/dp/B00A45JATI/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1447022274&sr=1-1&keywords=silverstone+cp10


I like the look of that one, I think I might go for that one


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> I like the look of that one, I think I might go for that one


Yup its the highest quality one on the market, ive owned a set for the drive your actually buying and my current LG sim blu ray drive and they have performed flawlessly as expected.


----------



## IsaacM

I have a RVZ01 with the Sapphire TriX and I installed both case fans to cool it. They fit fine with room to spare. I believe I could fit 20 mm thick fans, maybe 25 mm thick.


----------



## IsaacM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> At this point I am thinking about getting a rvz01 and a 390x by sapphire. The tri-x version.
> That card is 2.2 slots thick. How would it fit with the two 15mm fans?
> And would the two 15mm fans as intakes help to reduce the temperature by a visible margin?
> 
> Cheers


I have this exact setup, with both fans installed there is plenty of room left over, cerainly 20mm fans could even work, maybe 25 mm.


----------



## crystaal

Anyone with a rvz02 tried mounting a 3.5" using the pre drilled holes on the opposite(motherboard) side?

I guess the psu clips could be bent out of the way while the odd mount has to be broken away. Probably will try it out when I get my case next month!


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IsaacM*
> 
> I have this exact setup, with both fans installed there is plenty of room left over, cerainly 20mm fans could even work, maybe 25 mm.


How are your GPU temps with that setup?

Cheers


----------



## GermanFox-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'd like to install a blu ray player in my build. I have the ftz01 case. This is what I'm planning to get atm:
> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-UJ167-UJ-167-Ultra-Blu-ray/dp/B00EZ0FSIK
> This might seem like a simple question, but what type of cable do I need to connect it? I assume it just needs a sata and a separate for power? Amazon is recommending that I buy this:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009JXKQ9O/ref=pd_aw_fbt_147_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0D0MWV4XZD5Y4MBD7KR5
> But I'm not clear how this cable works, does it replace the power cable? Also not sure if it would be long enough.


It will work and you'll connect the adapter to the drive with the slim-SATA-side and with the normal-size-SATA to a SATA-power from your PSU and to a SATA-cable to your motherboard.
I've got the Panasonic UJ265 and also use the CP10 adapter by SilverStone. I would suggest the CP10 because it seems like it's made for these models (fits in perfectly: see IMG). The negative side of it is the higher price which is worth it for the quality and that it connects via 4-pin molex which means an additional PSU cable that needs space.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'd like to install a blu ray player in my build. I have the ftz01 case. This is what I'm planning to get atm:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-UJ167-UJ-167-Ultra-Blu-ray/dp/B00EZ0FSIK
> 
> This might seem like a simple question, but what type of cable do I need to connect it? I assume it just needs a sata and a separate for power? Amazon is recommending that I buy this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009JXKQ9O/ref=pd_aw_fbt_147_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0D0MWV4XZD5Y4MBD7KR5
> 
> But I'm not clear how this cable works, does it replace the power cable? Also not sure if it would be long enough.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanFox-PC*
> 
> It will work and you'll connect the adapter to the drive with the slim-SATA-side and with the normal-size-SATA to a SATA-power from your PSU and to a SATA-cable to your motherboard.
> I've got the Panasonic UJ265 and also use the CP10 adapter by SilverStone. I would suggest the CP10 because it seems like it's made for these models (fits in perfectly: see IMG). The negative side of it is the higher price which is worth it for the quality and that it connects via 4-pin molex which means an additional PSU cable that needs space.


In reviewing hundreds of threads in this forum discussing slot load optical drives, it would appear the "majority" of users who elected to install a Blu-Ray drive went with the UJ265. (*FYI*: The UJ265 is the same drive included in Silverstones SOB02 Blu-Ray Slot Loading bundle offering.) Both the UJ167 & UJ265 are slot load players and will work. The main difference appears to be the UJ265 has a bezel with an eject button whereas the UJ167 comes with no bezel and has no eject button, thus requiring a software command to "eject" the disc. I'm not sure how users incorporate the UJ265 bezel and eject button because photos of the Silverstone cases do not show the cases as having removable bezels around the slot. Hopefully someone here can explain. Is the UJ265 installed as is... do the cases have a removable bezels... or do you have to remove the bezel from the drive before installation? (in which case the UJ167 would seem to make more sense) Yes / No?

As far as the cable, I can't say there's been a definite "majority favorite". This might be a result of these threads are coming in from around the world, with access to different vendors, cable configurations, etc. I'll admit the Silverstone CP10 is probably the higher "quality" solution.



but in the end... I selected the same cable as mong00se.


----------



## IsaacM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> How are your GPU temps with that setup?
> 
> Cheers


Running the fans at 800 RPM (inaudible)

At stock clocks:

idle: ~40C
Load (furmark): ~73C

Overclocked (1155/1600/maxed voltage/power):

idle:~40C
Load (furmark): ~83 C

Video card fans get up to around 80 percent under load, off at idle.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> In reviewing hundreds of threads in this forum discussing slot load optical drives, it would appear the "majority" of users who elected to install a Blu-Ray drive went with the UJ265. (*FYI*: The UJ265 is the same drive included in Silverstones SOB02 Blu-Ray Slot Loading bundle offering.) Both the UJ167 & UJ265 are slot load players and will work. The main difference appears to be the UJ265 has a bezel with an eject button whereas the UJ167 comes with no bezel and has no eject button, thus requiring a software command to "eject" the disc. I'm not sure how users incorporate the UJ265 bezel and eject button because photos of the Silverstone cases do not show the cases as having removable bezels around the slot. Hopefully someone here can explain. Is the UJ265 installed as is... do the cases have a removable bezels... or do you have to remove the bezel from the drive before installation? (in which case the UJ167 would seem to make more sense) Yes / No?
> 
> As far as the cable, I can't say there's been a definite "majority favorite". This might be a result of these threads are coming in from around the world, with access to different vendors, cable configurations, etc. I'll admit the Silverstone CP10 is probably the higher "quality" solution.


UJ265 is a 12,7mm Blu Ray Burner and UJ 167 is a 9,5mm DVD burner/Blu Ray player. That's the main difference.
You don't have access to the eject button on ML07/RVZ01/FTZ01 so you have to eject the disk with software. RVZ07 has a removable tray so it is possible for this model.

CP10 seems to be the best cable choice. I wish i knew its existence before.


----------



## SHwoKing

snip


----------



## mong00se

Thank
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> UJ265 is a 12,7mm Blu Ray Burner and UJ 167 is a 9,5mm DVD burner/Blu Ray player. That's the main difference.
> You don't have access to the eject button on ML07/RVZ01/FTZ01 so you have to eject the disk with software. RVZ07 has a removable tray so it is possible for this model.
> 
> CP10 seems to be the best choice cable choice. I wish i knew its existence before.


Thank you all for the help. As I don't need blu-ray burning capabilities I'm opting for the UJ167. I think I will indeed pick up the CP10. To me the biggest downside is that I'll need to cram in another PSU cable, but hopefully it will fit fine.

I haven't cracked my case open in a couple months. Is the blu ray drive installed on the same frame that holds the GPU? Thats what it looks like from the picture posted above but just want to confirm.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> [snip...]
> 
> I haven't cracked my case open in a couple months. Is the blu ray drive installed on the same frame that holds the GPU? Thats what it looks like from the picture posted above but just want to confirm.


Yes... the optical drive gets mounted on the same frame member as the GPU... just on the opposite side. This pic should make it easier to visualize.


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Yes... the optical drive gets mounted on the same frame member as the GPU... just on the opposite side. This pic should make it easier to visualize.


Very helpful thank you! I've put in the order on amazon for the uj 167 and the cp10 cable. Should be here Thursday.


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Very helpful thank you! I've put in the order on amazon for the uj 167 and the cp10 cable. Should be here Thursday.


Beware, UJ167 is 9,5mm tall. I don't know if it can be installed properly inside.


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Beware, UJ167 is 9,5mm tall. I don't know if it can be installed properly inside.


Put a 9.5mm lg gs40n dvd unit in mine with no hassle


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Beware, UJ167 is 9,5mm tall. I don't know if it can be installed properly inside.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> Put a 9.5mm lg gs40n dvd unit in mine with no hassle


Ok, well hope it works. If not, I can just have Amazon exchange it.


----------



## przemeq

Hi all,

I'm new here, but thanks to this thread I think I'm ready to build my first rig.

It's supposed to serve mainly as HTPC, and occasionally for gaming. I'd like to make it as quiet as possible when idle, but being able to handle games when needed. Here is the list of parts that I'm aiming for:
Case: Silverstone FTZ01
CPU: I5 6600
MB: MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4, 2x4GB, 3200MHz
GPU: Gigabyte Geforce 660 OC 2GB (from current PC)
PSU: SilverStone SST-SX500-LG
SSD: SSD Crucial MX200 250GB SATA3 (CT250MX200SSD6)
HDD: 2 TB (from current PC)

Cooling:
CPU: NH-L12 + Prolimatech USV-14
GPU: top fan from Noctua + stock fan from case

I'll use GPU from my current PC for some time. I'm planning to exchange it to GTX 970 in half a year, so I want to make the case ready for more powerful card.

Do you think it will fit together without too many problems? Is anyone using this particular mobo and could tell me what I should be aware of? I also noticed that there are not many builds based on MSI motherboards mentioned in this thread. Is there any particular problem with them?
Any suggestions how to improve this build (make it quieter or cooler) are more than welcome.









Thanks!


----------



## wishy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *przemeq*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here, but thanks to this thread I think I'm ready to build my first rig.
> 
> It's supposed to serve mainly as HTPC, and occasionally for gaming. I'd like to make it as quiet as possible when idle, but being able to handle games when needed. Here is the list of parts that I'm aiming for:
> Case: Silverstone FTZ01
> CPU: I5 6600
> MB: MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4, 2x4GB, 3200MHz
> GPU: Gigabyte Geforce 660 OC 2GB (from current PC)
> PSU: SilverStone SST-SX500-LG
> SSD: SSD Crucial MX200 250GB SATA3 (CT250MX200SSD6)
> HDD: 2 TB (from current PC)
> 
> Cooling:
> CPU: NH-L12 + Prolimatech USV-14
> GPU: top fan from Noctua + stock fan from case
> 
> I'll use GPU from my current PC for some time. I'm planning to exchange it to GTX 970 in half a year, so I want to make the case ready for more powerful card.
> 
> Do you think it will fit together without too many problems? Is anyone using this particular mobo and could tell me what I should be aware of? I also noticed that there are not many builds based on MSI motherboards mentioned in this thread. Is there any particular problem with them?
> Any suggestions how to improve this build (make it quieter or cooler) are more than welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


don't use the stock fans for the GPU side... Use prolimatech 120 Slim's... Much quiter better airflow


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *przemeq*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here, but thanks to this thread I think I'm ready to build my first rig.
> 
> It's supposed to serve mainly as HTPC, and occasionally for gaming. I'd like to make it as quiet as possible when idle, but being able to handle games when needed. Here is the list of parts that I'm aiming for:
> Case: Silverstone FTZ01
> CPU: I5 6600
> MB: MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4, 2x4GB, 3200MHz
> GPU: Gigabyte Geforce 660 OC 2GB (from current PC)
> PSU: SilverStone SST-SX500-LG
> SSD: SSD Crucial MX200 250GB SATA3 (CT250MX200SSD6)
> HDD: 2 TB (from current PC)
> 
> Cooling:
> CPU: NH-L12 + Prolimatech USV-14
> GPU: top fan from Noctua + stock fan from case
> 
> I'll use GPU from my current PC for some time. I'm planning to exchange it to GTX 970 in half a year, so I want to make the case ready for more powerful card.
> 
> Do you think it will fit together without too many problems? Is anyone using this particular mobo and could tell me what I should be aware of? I also noticed that there are not many builds based on MSI motherboards mentioned in this thread. Is there any particular problem with them?
> Any suggestions how to improve this build (make it quieter or cooler) are more than welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I think you might be better off going with 2x8GB of 2133MHz ram and possibly getting a cheaper H170 motherboard if you aren't planning on overclocking.


----------



## contay

BTW, has anyone noticed that many prebuilt Steam OS Machines use RVZ01 case? At least these:

Digital Storm Eclipse Steam Machine
ORIGIN OMEGA Steam Machine (one version)
Alternate Steam Machine
Scan 3XS ST Steam Machine


----------



## keroro185

Hi guys,
Looking for a slim 120mm fan to go with the NH-L12 in a RVZ01.
Are there any that you would recommend in particular?
Thanks


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keroro185*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Looking for a slim 120mm fan to go with the NH-L12 in a RVZ01.
> Are there any that you would recommend in particular?
> Thanks


Prolimatech sleek vortex 14 , have two of them, one on top of Scythe Big Shuriken2, and the other one on CPU vent, (RVZ01 case)


----------



## keroro185

Is the one on the cpu vent mounted outside of the case?


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Beware, UJ167 is 9,5mm tall. I don't know if it can be installed properly inside.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> Put a 9.5mm lg gs40n dvd unit in mine with no hassle


*REF: Slot Load drive for RVZ01-FTZ01-ML07* etc.
Okay... so after deciding I don't really need Blu-Ray write capabilities I went shopping for the UJ-167 and stumbled across a UJ-267 ?








Like the UJ167... the UJ267 is also 9.5mm but with Blu-Ray burn capabilities. Might be another option for those looking for a slot load drive.

UJ-265 - 12.7mm Blu Ray Burner / DVD burner / player
UJ-167 - 9.5mm Blu-Ray Player / DVD burner player
UJ-267 - 9.5mm Blu Ray Burner / DVD burner / player
or...
Silverstones SOB02 Blu-Ray Slot Loading bundle offering. (the bundle offering includes a UJ-265 , Cyber link Power DVD BD suite and the CP10 slim-SATA to SATA sleeved adapter cable.

and... if you are really desperate...
The CB-5021-GB from Archgon. A UJ-265 mounted in a 5 1/4 drive bay adapter... then just yank out the UJ-265


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keroro185*
> 
> Is the one on the cpu vent mounted outside of the case?


No.. although a few adventurous members have done that.









I can imagine why it might happen. For example: If you already have your CPU cooler and fan combo... and all your case fans... and you don't have enough room to fit your fans in the case, and you don't want to spend any more money to buy a thinner CPU vent fan... then you might be left mounting it on the outside of the case. Just a guess.

That said... the CPU vent fan is meant to be mounted "inside" the case opposite the CPU cooler fan _(as shown in this photo)_. As you might imagine it can get really tight when attempting to stack fans over the CPU cooler so you make sure you observe the total allowed distance. The CPU cooler and fan combo you select will determine how much space is left for you the CPU case vent fan.


----------



## brk3

Hi all, I just ordered an RVZ02, a 1TB WD Caviar Blue, and a PowerColor R9 380 4GB. Did I make a mistake here? I've just been reading the clearance is pretty small with a GPU and 3.5" HDD in this case. Anyone have any idea if it will fit?


----------



## 420FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brk3*
> 
> Hi all, I just ordered an RVZ02, a 1TB WD Caviar Blue, and a PowerColor R9 380 4GB. Did I make a mistake here? I've just been reading the clearance is pretty small with a GPU and 3.5" HDD in this case. Anyone have any idea if it will fit?


Yeah, that probably won't fit. Not only that, but I've pretty much destroyed a brand-new 2.5" HDD with heat and that's not even in the same chamber as the video card. I wouldn't put any HDDs in this until they make better venting in the top.


----------



## brk3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *420FTW*
> 
> Yeah, that probably won't fit. Not only that, but I've pretty much destroyed a brand-new 2.5" HDD with heat and that's not even in the same chamber as the video card. I wouldn't put any HDDs in this until they make better venting in the top.


Thanks appreciate the input. I've ordered a Samsung EVO 850 250GB, will just have to return the WD when it arrives.


----------



## LUVgamingordie

modded the h100i with longer clear tubing to fit my gtx770


----------



## sallekmo

Hi guys
I finished making my rvz02 windowed build last week:

-Intel i5 4690k
-Asus impact vii
-Intel stock cooler(for now) Until i get the axp100r or muscle
-corsair vengeance pro 8gb 1866mhz(soon be upgraded to corsair low profile 16gb 1600mhz.
-Evga gtx 980ti 4995 acx 2.0
-Silverstone sfx 600w psu
-Samsung SM951 512gb m.2 AHCI SSD
-samsung 850 pro ssd(will sell soon since not much use)
-Lg 29ma73 monitor 21:9
-silverstone rvz02 windowed version

The build is perfect ive been building pcs since 2008 and this is by far my favourite case, idle and while gaming min/max temps are:

CPU: 40-55/65-80(never above 80)
GPU: fans were off didnt check idle/65-73(never went above 73 degrees even after hours of gaming gta 5 on max settings)

These testings were all done in a room which was between 21.5-23 and all these measurments are in degrees centigrade °C.i have yet to check how much dust this case has eaten but ill let you know, im considering to go for the filterered version since my temps were really good. Only bad thing about this is when it turns on the power supplies fans turn on after 15 minutes and for that 15 minutes there is a slight on and off coil whine, but once the fans are on coil whine is gone. You probably dont notice it but im really fussy on the quietness of my pc, lol even through gaming and my pc is next to me i put my cpu fan setting on quiet and low so that might be why cpu temps are high. Sitting next to my pc while gaming the pc is very quiet so i only hear the gpu fan and that never goes above 50% and is suprisingly quiet. So far no problems with the case and ive been using it none stop for a week.


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> *REF: Slot Load drive for RVZ01-FTZ01-ML07* etc.
> Okay... so after deciding I don't really need Blu-Ray write capabilities I went shopping for the UJ-167 and stumbled across a UJ-267 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the UJ167... the UJ267 is also 9.5mm but with Blu-Ray burn capabilities. Might be another option for those looking for a slot load drive.
> 
> UJ-265 - 12.7mm Blu Ray Burner / DVD burner / player
> UJ-167 - 9.5mm Blu-Ray Player / DVD burner player
> UJ-267 - 9.5mm Blu Ray Burner / DVD burner / player


Hey guys so I got the UJ 167 yesterday and unfortunately it was DOA. I bought from a seller on Amazon, and it came wrapped in a single sheet of thin bubble wrap, and in an envelope. It looked like it had been dinged up in shipping. No clue why they wouldn't ship it in better protection. I hooked it up anyway, and booted up the computer and it immediately starting making a loud repeating clicking sound. Very strange. My computer also wouldn't recognize the drive. Needless to say I'm returning it.

My other concern is that there didn't seem to be a way to secure it down, and as it was an ultra slim model (9.5mm) it was kinda loose in the chassis. If I missed something there please chime in and let me know. But now I'm thinking I'll go for a 12.7mm drive as it will be a better fit. I'd buy the UJ 265, but I can't find it anywhere other than ebay, but they are all shipping from China and I worry that they aren't genuine. So now I'm looking at the ca40n which is apparently an LG drive. Its 12.7mm, reads BDs and its only about $50.

Anyone have any other recommendations, or know where to buy a UJ 265?

Edit: also found this one on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BD-5850H-Blu-ray-Recorder-Supports/dp/B00GIFBQGS/ref=sr_1_4?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1447443654&sr=1-4&keywords=12.7+mm+slot+drive


----------



## poopsockk

On the Raven RVZ02 / Milo ML08 -
Are the two unfiltered vents for outtake, and the GPU and CPU vents intake? How do I make sure that my GPU and CPU fans will be taking in air and not blowing it out?


----------



## DrAwesome95

Both the vents are for intake.
One for the PSU and CPU cooler
And one for the GPU


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Hey guys so I got the UJ 167 yesterday and unfortunately it was DOA. I bought from a seller on Amazon, and it came wrapped in a single sheet of thin bubble wrap, and in an envelope. It looked like it had been dinged up in shipping. No clue why they wouldn't ship it in better protection. I hooked it up anyway, and booted up the computer and it immediately starting making a loud repeating clicking sound. Very strange. My computer also wouldn't recognize the drive. Needless to say I'm returning it.
> 
> My other concern is that there didn't seem to be a way to secure it down, and as it was an ultra slim model (9.5mm) it was kinda loose in the chassis. If I missed something there please chime in and let me know. But now I'm thinking I'll go for a 12.7mm drive as it will be a better fit. I'd buy the UJ 265, but I can't find it anywhere other than ebay, but they are all shipping from China and I worry that they aren't genuine. So now I'm looking at the ca40n which is apparently an LG drive. Its 12.7mm, reads BDs and its only about $50.
> 
> Anyone have any other recommendations, or know where to buy a UJ 265?
> 
> Edit: also found this one on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BD-5850H-Blu-ray-Recorder-Supports/dp/B00GIFBQGS/ref=sr_1_4?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1447443654&sr=1-4&keywords=12.7+mm+slot+drive


Man..I HATE IT when I get products damaged in transit because they weren't packaged properly









Hopefully skintrade will jump in and offer some tips as to how he mounted his UJ 167

After reading your post... I went back and updated my post (the one you quoted) because I realized I left out one of the "obvious" Blu-Ray options. It's the one offered by Silverstone. Silverstones SOB02 Blu-Ray Slot Loading bundle offering. The bundle includes a UJ-265, Cyber link Power DVD BD suite and the CP10 slim-SATA to SATA sleeved adapter cable.

It may be more than you wanted to spend but its a UJ-265 and they have it in stock.


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Hopefully skintrade will jump in and offer some tips as to how he mounted his UJ 167


I mananged to fit a 9.5mm lg gs40n dvd unit in mine with no hassle, just screwing it in...



so far no issues....


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> I personnaly use a 500W PSU with an EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ and so far so good.
> 
> The rest of the Rig :
> Case : Silverstone FTZ01
> PSU : Silverstone SX500 LG
> CPU : Intel I5 6600K Skylake
> CPU cooler : Cryorig C1 + Cryorig XF140 (installed on the case fan grill)
> Mobo : ASrock Z170 Gaming Itx
> Ram : Kingston Hyper X Fury 2666 Mhz Cas 15 2x8go
> GPU : EVGA Geforce GTX 980 ti SC+
> Storage : SSD Sandisk Extreme Pro 480 go
> Blu Ray burner : Panasonic UJ 265
> Fans : Scythe Slip Stream PWM as case fan on the GPU side


I'm all about taking advantage of others peoples research and insight. With the exception of the GPU my build is gearing up to be the same as yours. (I'll be installing a EVGA Geforce GTX 960 4GB SSC GAMING ACX 2.0+)

Questions:
1) Was the primary reason for swapping out the XT140 that came with the Cryorig C1, with a Cryorig XF140... to minimize the space between the top edge of the fan and the CPU case vent ?
2) Are the Scythe Slip Stream PWM case fans you selected model SY1225SL12LM-P ? Only asking because I'm torn between the Scythe Slip Streams and the Noctua NF-F12 PWM. (Yes the Noctua's are butt ugly brown but it makes no difference to me... I'm building it for gaming not for show)


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> I'm all about taking advantage of others peoples research and insight. With the exception of the GPU my build is gearing up to be the same as yours. (I'll be installing a EVGA Geforce GTX 960 4GB SSC GAMING ACX 2.0+)
> 
> Questions:
> 1) Was the primary reason for swapping out the XT140 that came with the Cryorig C1, with a Cryorig XF140... to minimize the space between the top edge of the fan and the CPU case vent ?
> 2) Are the Scythe Slip Stream PWM case fans you selected model SY1225SL12LM-P ? Only asking because I'm torn between the Scythe Slip Streams and the Noctua NF-F12 PWM. (Yes the Noctua's are butt ugly brown but it makes no difference to me... I'm building it for gaming not for show)


1/ Exactly. There's no space between top fan (attached to the case) and the heatsink. So no hot air is recycled. If you go Cryorig C1 and ASrock Z170 Gaming itx/ac, don't forget to remove the white plastic shroud before installing or the PCIe riser will get in contact with the heatsink.

2/ Exactly. That's what written on the box. I think you can find more silent fan than this. They have a little noise coming from them. Surely the PWM system. Not a big deal but it adds a little noise to the system. They run at 800-900 rpm as I've tested that there's almost no benefit in temperature when i run them faster.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> 1/ Exactly. There's no space between top fan (attached to the case) and the heatsink. So no hot air is recycled. If you go Cryorig C1 and ASrock Z170 Gaming itx/ac, don't forget to remove the white plastic shroud before installing or the PCIe riser will get in contact with the heatsink.
> 
> 2/ Exactly. That's what written on the box. I think you can find more silent fan than this. They have a little noise coming from them. Surely the PWM system. Not a big deal but it adds a little noise to the system. They run at 800-900 rpm as I've tested that there's almost no benefit in temperature when i run them faster.


Thanks for the reply as well as the tips. Good stuff! I already have the Cryorig C1 and XF140 ... and the ASrock Z170 Gaming itx/ac is ordered and on the way. Thanks for the additional detail. After reading your original posts I had made a note to myself to remove the white plastic shroud but assumed it had to do with "case clearance" issues, I never considered it was because of interference between the shroud and PCIe riser. Good to know









This got me to thinking maybe if I went with a Riser Flex Cable (instead of Silverstones riser card) maybe I could eliminate the contact problem and keep the shroud. My original thought was the shroud must server a purpose like directing more air over the cooling fins but... all reviews I've read so far say the shroud is strictly decorative so it appears to serve no purpose. Just FYI: In regards to replacing the XT140 with a XF140... one review I read stated " _*Swapping the slim stock fan with a standard sized fan turns it from a good heatsink to a great heatsink!"*_










For those considering the Cryorig C1 and wondering "will it fit?"... the folks at Cryorig came up with a great idea and offer a "downloadable" CRYORIG ORIGAMI COMPATIBILITY TESTER! you cut out and fold so you can do a test fit to see if the Ci will fit in you particular installation.










On the same page is a nice video (only 1 minute) showing a C1 being installed on a Asus mini ITX motherboard. (Although... I have to question the amount of heatsink compound he applies to the processor.)







I'm from the school where "less is more"


----------



## DrAwesome95

Ok update time!
Recieved my fan array this morning
Removed the pci-e bracket and mocked it up to where i plan to fix it
It was one of those 'fits so perfectly moments' I didnt even need tape to hold it in place

I plan to cut into the top so the fans can exhaust well


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Ok update time!
> Recieved my fan array this morning
> Removed the pci-e bracket and mocked it up to where i plan to fix it
> It was one of those 'fits so perfectly moments' I didnt even need tape to hold it in place
> 
> I plan to cut into the top so the fans can exhaust well


So those are 80mm's eh? Seems they will work just fine then even with that bracket that holds them together, nice! Please let us know how it goes mounting them. I have been waiting on figuring something out about a nice mesh and rubber edge trim to line the opening on top. I do think adding the fans will help too. Since I still have the 2nd panel to play with, I may end up putting the 1st cut one on bottom and mesh it up nicely, then redo the 2nd panel to accomodate the 3 fans better and figure something out when removing the dvd drive bracket.

Did you happen to test the fans to see how they sound? Also, do you have to remove that DVD bracket?


----------



## DrAwesome95

I think it all fits ok,
I managed to close it with the DVD bracket still intact and its closed up without bulging.
Also, i noticed you can fit the fan screws through the stock punched out gril.
I am going to look into someone who can cut that patten out over the whole top section instead of just that strip

the fans are ~15mm wide and the bracket joining them is another 1mm or so.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> I think it all fits ok,
> I managed to close it with the DVD bracket still intact and its closed up without bulging.
> Also, i noticed you can fit the fan screws through the stock punched out gril.
> I am going to look into someone who can cut that patten out over the whole top section instead of just that strip
> 
> the fans are ~15mm wide and the bracket joining them is another 1mm or so.


That's good to know. I think I will go ahead and order 3 of those Coolermaster fans. I just need to probably order that edge molding from MNPtech since it is small and flat, would work really well for my application.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Anyone have a micro-meter or a set of callipers handy?
What is the gauge of steel on the side panel of the RVZ02/ML08


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keroro185*
> 
> Is the one on the cpu vent mounted outside of the case?


no, they are both inside. gap between two fans is around 8-9mm


----------



## OCPG

Are we really sure the HDD temps in RVZ02 are much worse than RVZ01? I plan on doing the 3.5" HDD in place of ODD mod. Should I be worried? What about the guy that put 2x3.5" HDD in RVZ02? We need some more feedback.


----------



## DrAwesome95

My cooling mod should provide a better path for air to exhaust out of the case, it works with the natural convection of heat if you have it vertical too so HDDs might not be that much of a problem.
I think 3.5's have more than just heat problems, the fit is so tight it might touch the case panel, possibly short out, cause vibrations and also be heated by the GPU on the other side of the wall.

I suggest maybe going for a 2.5' HDD, they arent that bad, especially if you are just using them for storage, or even some games.
If you must have a 3.5, i would say go for a 5400RPM one, or SSD prices are falling pretty quick now that nVME is starting to pick up, so it wont be long till you could pick up a decent sized SSD.

Im in Australia, we usually have the **** end of the stick for electronic prices, and a 500GB SSD is only 50c/GB which isnt too bad


----------



## lyang238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> Anyone with a rvz02 tried mounting a 3.5" using the pre drilled holes on the opposite(motherboard) side?
> 
> I guess the psu clips could be bent out of the way while the odd mount has to be broken away. Probably will try it out when I get my case next month!


I just did that yesterday with theML08. I had to move the PSU cable out of one of the clips near the slimdrive and it worked like a charm to get the Sata + power cable installed correctly.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyang238*
> 
> I just did that yesterday with theML08. I had to move the PSU cable out of one of the clips near the slimdrive and it worked like a charm to get the Sata + power cable installed correctly.


Do you know what the clearance is like to the top?
I wanna know if i can add in some rubber washers to absorb some vibrations and hopefully insulate the ddrive somewhat


----------



## lifeisabsurd

I have to say.. I wish the panel for the GPU section was better ventilated. I managed to get my CPU and other components to be at a decent temperature, but my GPU (EVGA 970) gets really really hot in this case. I almost reached 80C playing a few games. It's also incredibly loud. This is at stock with no overclocking.

I'm fine with the other parts, but I dislike how little my GPU is able to breathe. Even the top of the case is only half-ventilated and it's ventilated on the side opposite of the GPU. I'm using the filtered version of the ML08, by the way.

Any tips on how I can somewhat make it less bad? Maybe a DIY solution?


----------



## phdpepper

I've been lurking on this thread for a few days now since the ML08B was released. There has definitely been a lot of good information on what works with this case. I guess this is my first post here and made an account just for this thread.

I was having the issue with the GPU overheating too. I have a EVGA 980 FTW with the ACX 2.0 cooler. I tried putting on 120mm fans outside of the panel to blow air in, out, or both, and it didn't help because the ACX2.0 cooler itself had no problem drawing air in, but there was no way to get the hot air out of the case. When i removed the panel, the GPU would run around 77C at the hottest while maintaining its boosted clock of 1410mhz.

I didn't want to always use the PC without the cover on so, I ended up using a 2 3/4" circle saw to cut 3 holes on the top of the case. This was large enough for 80x15mm fans from evercool, but i did have to remove the optical drive bay latch that was on the top (Which i wasn't using the bay anyway). The 3 fans were set up to blow the air up and out of the GPU area, and it worked pretty well. The GPU doesn't go back to its default clock anymore, and runs at 1410mhz while maintaining temperatures below 80C. I have the fan profile set to 55% max at 75C, which is pretty quiet.

The 3 fans actually make the computer louder when idle, but quieter then the GPU fan running at full speed when its under load. I may make another project with the fans where, i'll attach a normally open thermostat to the GPU, and have the fans click on once the GPU reaches >50C, since it seems to stay at <40C when it is not running games. This way the PC stays pretty much silent for web browsing, or other light tasks.

Since i wanted a pretty clean look, i used 3 Silverstone 80mm fan covers to cover up the top of the case. It covers up for any chipped paint or scrapes that occured while cutting the holes, and filing out the edges to be smooth. The holes were made using just a standard drill bit, or in the case with the side that had the vents, by filing away at it till there was a notch where the screws could hold the fans+covers.

I have the complete build posted up here http://pcpartpicker.com/b/mcD8TW


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phdpepper*
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread for a few days now since the ML08B was released. There has definitely been a lot of good information on what works with this case. I guess this is my first post here and made an account just for this thread.
> 
> I was having the issue with the GPU overheating too. I have a EVGA 980 FTW with the ACX 2.0 cooler. I tried putting on 120mm fans outside of the panel to blow air in, out, or both, and it didn't help because the ACX2.0 cooler itself had no problem drawing air in, but there was no way to get the hot air out of the case. When i removed the panel, the GPU would run around 77C at the hottest while maintaining its boosted clock of 1410mhz.
> 
> I didn't want to always use the PC without the cover on so, I ended up using a 2 3/4" circle saw to cut 3 holes on the top of the case. This was large enough for 80x15mm fans from evercool, but i did have to remove the optical drive bay latch that was on the top (Which i wasn't using the bay anyway). The 3 fans were set up to blow the air up and out of the GPU area, and it worked pretty well. The GPU doesn't go back to its default clock anymore, and runs at 1410mhz while maintaining temperatures below 80C. I have the fan profile set to 55% max at 75C, which is pretty quiet.
> 
> The 3 fans actually make the computer louder when idle, but quieter then the GPU fan running at full speed when its under load. I may make another project with the fans where, i'll attach a normally open thermostat to the GPU, and have the fans click on once the GPU reaches >50C, since it seems to stay at <40C when it is not running games. This way the PC stays pretty much silent for web browsing, or other light tasks.
> 
> Since i wanted a pretty clean look, i used 3 Silverstone 80mm fan covers to cover up the top of the case. It covers up for any chipped paint or scrapes that occured while cutting the holes, and filing out the edges to be smooth. The holes were made using just a standard drill bit, or in the case with the side that had the vents, by filing away at it till there was a notch where the screws could hold the fans+covers.
> 
> I have the complete build posted up here http://pcpartpicker.com/b/mcD8TW


That's exactly what I was talking about doing with my ML08! Well, I will have to get on the ball and get mine done now. I would have already finished my project, but we recently traded in our Ford Edge for a Subaru Outback, so my concentration has been on doing some things to it.









Thanks for the pics and showing how it all looks. It's like you read my mind because I mentioned this setup a while back. Thanks for taking the time to do this mod. I wonder if your fans would be quieter if you removed the filter part of those Silverstone grills? Those things are really meant to be intake filters, so if you removed the filter part it won't have to try to push air thru it and perhaps be even cooler.


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phdpepper*
> 
> snip


Dude thats awesome. Did you daisy chain them all together to a single fan header?


----------



## phdpepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> That's exactly what I was talking about doing with my ML08! Well, I will have to get on the ball and get mine done now. I would have already finished my project, but we recently traded in our Ford Edge for a Subaru Outback, so my concentration has been on doing some things to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics and showing how it all looks. It's like you read my mind because I mentioned this setup a while back. Thanks for taking the time to do this mod. I wonder if your fans would be quieter if you removed the filter part of those Silverstone grills? Those things are really meant to be intake filters, so if you removed the filter part it won't have to try to push air thru it and perhaps be even cooler.


As a subaru owner myself i definitely approve of the trade, lol. And I never even thought about removing the vent cover to see what it does to the noise levels. I'll definitely need to at least try it out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> Dude thats awesome. Did you daisy chain them all together to a single fan header?


Yup, they're definitely connectede in parallel. They draw about 6 watts and 0.48 amps as a setup, so i tried to see if i could power them off the motherboards case fan header, but the fans refused to spin. I had to power it off the power supply instead. They're actually also connected to a Zalman fan controller with a rheostat knob, but since i just run it at full speed technically i can get rid of the rheostat since its not really doing anything. I am thinking of soldering a 50 degree C, normally open thermostat in series with the 3 fans, and have the thermostat touching the GPU, possibly on the back of the board so that it turns on and off when it hits 50C.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phdpepper*
> 
> As a subaru owner myself i definitely approve of the trade, lol. And I never even thought about removing the vent cover to see what it does to the noise levels. I'll definitely need to at least try it out.
> Yup, they're definitely connected in parallel. They draw about 6 watts and 0.48 amps as a setup, so i tried to see if i could power them off the motherboards case fan header, but the fans refused to spin. I had to power it off the power supply instead. They're actually also connected to a Zalman fan controller with a rheostat knob, but since i just run it at full speed technically i can get rid of the rheostat since its not really doing anything. I am thinking of soldering a 50 degree C, normally open thermostat in series with the 3 fans, and have the thermostat touching the GPU, possibly on the back of the board so that it turns on and off when it hits 50C.


We got the Subaru Outback 2.5i Limited. So much nicer than our Edge, currently averaging about 27mpg, or over 400mi/tank! I already tinted the front windows to match and removed the stupid wheel well edge trim, looks so much better! I am currently waiting on some XenonDepot LED H7's for the low beams to try out.









When you remove those filters, can you get some pics without those covers so we can see the holes you drilled and the fans showing? I may end up doing a nice grill and edging for the panel I already cut and put that on bottom for the psu to exhaust better. Then I can do this same mod to my other panel to use on top for the gpu. That pretty much looks just like I was imagining it would. Great job!


----------



## phdpepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> We got the Subaru Outback 2.5i Limited. So much nicer than our Edge, currently averaging about 27mpg, or over 400mi/tank! I already tinted the front windows to match and removed the stupid wheel well edge trim, looks so much better! I am currently waiting on some XenonDepot LED H7's for the low beams to try out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you remove those filters, can you get some pics without those covers so we can see the holes you drilled and the fans showing? I may end up doing a nice grill and edging for the panel I already cut and put that on bottom for the psu to exhaust better. Then I can do this same mod to my other panel to use on top for the gpu. That pretty much looks just like I was imagining it would. Great job!




So this is how the top of the vent looks without the covers on it. the place where the cases vent slots were located got a little bit mangled when the circle saw cut over them, so I just clipped it out entirely. Surprisingly, the vent covers don't seem to really add much noise to the setup. I personally couldn't tell the different between it with and without the vent covers on, but i don't have a dBa meter so i couldn't say for certain.

The holes where the original vents used to be were filed into the case because the drill wouldn't stay steady, and the case cover wouldn't fit under a drill press.


----------



## nuuki

Hi,

I'm planning to build a mid level gaming PC based around an ML08. I'll be going with a stock 6600 and a 970. I've been undecided on the window vs. filters - in the end I think the decision will be made for me as I'm struggling to find the windowed version in the UK. However like a few others, I'm a little concerned around cooling. This leads me to two specific queries:

- Is there a consensus on whether its better to use a blower or axial GPU cooler? I'd initially assumed the blower would be way better as it vents the hot air rather than pushing it back into the case, but I've seen comments that seem to indicate Silverstone recommend an axial cooler. Do we have anything firm on that, or any testing results to copare?
- Are folks leaning towards using M.2 SSDs or SATA ones? A lot of motherboards put the connector on the bottom, and I've heard that can create cooling issues. With a case like the ML08 that doesn't have a lot of air flow I'd imagine that could be even worse.

Anyway I'm excited to put this together - hoping to order parts in the next couple of days so can hopefully decide on these last points before going ahead.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phdpepper*
> 
> 
> 
> So this is how the top of the vent looks without the covers on it. the place where the cases vent slots were located got a little bit mangled when the circle saw cut over them, so I just clipped it out entirely. Surprisingly, the vent covers don't seem to really add much noise to the setup. I personally couldn't tell the different between it with and without the vent covers on, but i don't have a dBa meter so i couldn't say for certain.
> 
> The holes where the original vents used to be were filed into the case because the drill wouldn't stay steady, and the case cover wouldn't fit under a drill press.


Cool beans, thanks for the pics! I looked up the specs of your fans and they are rated at 2,500rpm @ 28.49cfm and 26dba. The fans I'm considering getting are the Coolermaster slim fans rated at 2,000rpm @ 24.2cfm and 20dba. The fan blade design also has 11 slim blades (better airflow at lower rpm) instead of 7 fatter blades (higher static pressure). With those specs, I ought to be able to run them pretty much at max speed, suck out quite a bit of hot air, and remain relatively quiet.

I'm actually hoping to receive one of those emails from newegg with a 30% or so off coupon code for fans so I can get them cheaper. Currently, 3 of those fans would be almost $26 shipped.

Just curious, have you monitored your drive temps before and after the fans? Mine were getting into the mid 50's stock, now at 50c with the top cut out. I'm interested to see what temps are when there is active cooling.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuuki*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to build a mid level gaming PC based around an ML08. I'll be going with a stock 6600 and a 970. I've been undecided on the window vs. filters - in the end I think the decision will be made for me as I'm struggling to find the windowed version in the UK. However like a few others, I'm a little concerned around cooling. This leads me to two specific queries:
> 
> - Is there a consensus on whether its better to use a blower or axial GPU cooler? I'd initially assumed the blower would be way better as it vents the hot air rather than pushing it back into the case, but I've seen comments that seem to indicate Silverstone recommend an axial cooler. Do we have anything firm on that, or any testing results to compare?
> - Are folks leaning towards using M.2 SSDs or SATA ones? A lot of motherboards put the connector on the bottom, and I've heard that can create cooling issues. With a case like the ML08 that doesn't have a lot of air flow I'd imagine that could be even worse.
> 
> Anyway I'm excited to put this together - hoping to order parts in the next couple of days so can hopefully decide on these last points before going ahead.


Yes, Silverstone has stated that axial fans do better in this case, which is true that it is quieter and keeps the gpu cooler overall. However, the case has a bit of a problem with exhausting that heat out and affecting the drives on the backside of the gpu. Even if you have a blower gpu, the back of the card will still create a lot of heat that needs to be expelled from the case. A blower style might blow a lot of the hot air out, but it will be louder with the single fan. I personally prefer the filtered version so that my innards stay nice and clean a lot longer. Also, the windowed versions have less clearance for aftermarket cpu coolers and thicker gpu's.

Myself and a few others on here have/are experimenting with active exhaust on top to help mitigate the problem. @SilverStone would've done themselves a favor if they made the panel with more ventilation. I cut out the top of my case under the handle to help the ambient air rise straight out since there is very little venting on the far side away from the gpu. This has resulted in an average temp drop of 5c for the gpu and drives. Active cooling would be best by sucking the hot air out and dropping temps even further.


----------



## nuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Yes, Silverstone has stated that axial fans do better in this case, which is true that it is quieter and keeps the gpu cooler overall. However, the case has a bit of a problem with exhausting that heat out and affecting the drives on the backside of the gpu. Even if you have a blower gpu, the back of the card will still create a lot of heat that needs to be expelled from the case. A blower style might blow a lot of the hot air out, but it will be louder with the single fan. I personally prefer the filtered version so that my innards stay nice and clean a lot longer. Also, the windowed versions have less clearance for aftermarket cpu coolers and thicker gpu's.
> 
> Myself and a few others on here have/are experimenting with active exhaust on top to help mitigate the problem. @SilverStone would've done themselves a favor if they made the panel with more ventilation. I cut out the top of my case under the handle to help the ambient air rise straight out since there is very little venting on the far side away from the gpu. This has resulted in an average temp drop of 5c for the gpu and drives. Active cooling would be best by sucking the hot air out and dropping temps even further.


Thanks for the info. I've seen the mods you guys have done and they look great, but I don't really have the time or inclination to start hacking away at the case - I really need it to work as is.

Interesting point on the back of the GPU being a big source of heat that's harder to shift. It still feels like the blower should be more efficient overall as at least it is pushing hot air directly out, even if that may mean its a little louder. However if Silverstone have specifically said otherwise I'm minded to listen to them.

Its tricky. Ultimately I may just need to go one way or the other and see what the temperatures are like, but would prefer not to have to return parts if I can avoid it.

How about the use of M.2 drives - given your point about underside heat is that similarly going to be problematic?


----------



## phdpepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuuki*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I've seen the mods you guys have done and they look great, but I don't really have the time or inclination to start hacking away at the case - I really need it to work as is.
> 
> Interesting point on the back of the GPU being a big source of heat that's harder to shift. It still feels like the blower should be more efficient overall as at least it is pushing hot air directly out, even if that may mean its a little louder. However if Silverstone have specifically said otherwise I'm minded to listen to them.
> 
> Its tricky. Ultimately I may just need to go one way or the other and see what the temperatures are like, but would prefer not to have to return parts if I can avoid it.
> 
> How about the use of M.2 drives - given your point about underside heat is that similarly going to be problematic?


I'm currently using an M.2 drive and it seems to be doing okay. Its the Samsung 950 pro, and it has a self throttling feature to keep it from overheating though, so that may be a reason why. The underside of the motherboard is actually punched open so that its easier to install the M.2 drive, or the CPU heating back plate, so its accessible by removing the GPU lid.


----------



## nuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phdpepper*
> 
> I'm currently using an M.2 drive and it seems to be doing okay. Its the Samsung 950 pro, and it has a self throttling feature to keep it from overheating though, so that may be a reason why. The underside of the motherboard is actually punched open so that its easier to install the M.2 drive, or the CPU heating back plate, so its accessible by removing the GPU lid.


Funnily enough I managed to get a great deal on a 2.5" SSD so gone with that - plenty fast enough for me and avoid any concern over cooler the M.2.

Most of the components are now on order but not finalised the mobo or memory - been looking at either the Asus Z170i Pro Gaming or the ASRock Z170 Gaming-ITX/AC. I already have a Big Shuriken so my main priority is to ensure it fits with that and in the filtered ML08.

Can anyone using the Shuriken with one of those boards confirm it was OK? For memory I'm looking at Kingston Fury X right now, though I'm not precious about it - I'm aware clearance may be an issue so again hoping someone with that coolor and mobo combo can comment on what they'e using.


----------



## Elton Noway

*Case Fan Confusion*

In regards to case fans and cooling in models RVZ01, FTZ01 and ML07 (because they are all the same internally) I'm trying to determine if anyone has found the magic number as to which GPU case fans result in the best temps. For the most part I think we (including Silverstone) all agree, all case vents should be set up as "intake". And, these cases (at a minimum) two intake fans installed "inside" the case. One for the GPU and one for the CPU.

FACT: The CPU fan selection is more or less determined by the motherboard layout and the make and model of the CPU cooler selected. For this reason there is "no one size fits all" CPU case fans that will work for everyone in all instances so there's no sense in debating which CPU case "fan" is the best. I'm only looking for GPU case fan answers.

My dilemma is finding the best fan(s) for the GPU case vents. I've read through all the threads trying to find a overall consensus. One GPU fan or two? PWM or not? Setup as intake and/or exhaust? Using Scythe Slip Streams _or_ Noctua NF-F12 PWM _or_ Be Quiet silent wings 120mm PWM... the list goes on and on. NOTE: I don't care about the fan colors or if it has LED lights and I have no brand loyalty. I'm just shooting for the best / lowest possible case temps.

A Youtube video by "TheEverydayTinkerer" suggests after extensive testing he found the best results (lowering his GPU temps by 5 degrees) to be installing two fans in the GPU vent area. One as intake and one as exhaust! He used two GPU vent fans, a Enermax TB Silence 120mm as an intake blowing on the GPU and a Noctuas NF-S12B set up as exhaust pulling air out of the case, versus his original configuration with both fans set up as intakes. If interested, his youtube video can be found 




For this question... lets forget about vertical or horizontal orientation of the case and if filters are used or not. My thinking is... the best performing case fan scenario in a horizontal orientation with filters would also be the best fan scenario for a vertical case with no filters.

NET: Has there ever been a general consensus as which GPU vent case fans provided the best results?


----------



## battleponcho

Hey everyone,

I'm looking to switching my build over to the ML08B case but I have a couple of questions regarding cpu clearance.
if my current AIO will fit....

*Limitation of CPU cooler 58mm*

The width of my Antec 920 AIO is 49mm
Radiator Dimensions:
- 5.6" (H) x 4.7" (W) x 1.9" (D) /
- 151 mm (H) x 120 mm (W) x 49 mm (D)

Adding a 120mm fan, slim or not, would exceed the 58mm clearance and I could not mount the rad+fan on the side panel. BUT..

1.Is the 58mm measured from the pcb of the mobo to the panel or is it 1cm above the mobo to account for heatsinks, mosfets etc...

It seems that only my rad would fit without a fan in which that case I could go buy a low profile cooler. But I wanted to double check as some have been able to jimmyrig some components that go beyond spec.

Current case is a Sugo06, 512gb m2 ssd, 3tb hdd, amd 7850. Going to rip out cd drive to install 3tb hdd.

Thanks!


----------



## phdpepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleponcho*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to switching my build over to the ML08B case but I have a couple of questions regarding cpu clearance.
> if my current AIO will fit....
> 
> *Limitation of CPU cooler 58mm*
> 
> The width of my Antec 920 AIO is 49mm
> Radiator Dimensions:
> - 5.6" (H) x 4.7" (W) x 1.9" (D) /
> - 151 mm (H) x 120 mm (W) x 49 mm (D)
> 
> Adding a 120mm fan, slim or not, would exceed the 58mm clearance and I could not mount the rad+fan on the side panel. BUT..
> 
> 1.Is the 58mm measured from the pcb of the mobo to the panel or is it 1cm above the mobo to account for heatsinks, mosfets etc...
> 
> It seems that only my rad would fit without a fan in which that case I could go buy a low profile cooler. But I wanted to double check as some have been able to jimmyrig some components that go beyond spec.
> 
> Current case is a Sugo06, 512gb m2 ssd, 3tb hdd, amd 7850. Going to rip out cd drive to install 3tb hdd.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure if this helps but i used a Zalman CNPS 8900 quiet cooler thats 60mm tall and it fit into the non-windowed version of the ML08B, and it was using a Gigabyte z170n-gaming 5 motherboard. There seems to be around 2mm left. I've heard the acrylic window version of the case has less clearance though.


----------



## crystaal

I just got my case delivered today and tried test fitting some components I had on hand, one thing that I remember being mentioned here before was the bad fitting a 2.5" hdd into the 2.5" bay. It's terrible, dented the top of my 2.5" drive very noticeably. Going to have to file down the plastic notch or something, any ideas?

Bte has anyone tried the Big Shuriken on the Asus Z170 Pro Gaming?


----------



## MisterBalls

I'm getting some computer parts for xmas and going to build the following gaming PC for my living room (on a 1080p TV):

Case: Silverstone FTZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case
Power Supply: Silverstone SX500-LG 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
Motherboard: Asus H170I-PLUS D3 Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB 100 Million Edition Video Card
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive

Complete Build: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/VknRcf

I've read numerous builds and I believe this config should fit together without any issues. The GPU card dimensions with the stock cooler are 10.95" x 5.55" x 1.7" so no problems there (correct me if i'm wrong). The memory is low profile at 1.03" so it should not interfere with the Zalman CNPS8900. The FTZ01 case also has the correct size fan vent for the SFX-L PSU and comes with 2 slim 120mm fans, one of which will fit above the Zalman cooler. I going to get one additional 120mm case fan as well. I don't plan to OC and the CPU and GPU both run cool so I think the three 120mm case fans should keep the whole thing at a good temp. The GPU and PSU both also got good reviews for quiet operation which is nice since this will be in my living room.

If anyone sees any potential problems with my build or has any suggestions please let me know! Otherwise, I'll definitely be posting pics here and on pcpartpicker shortly after Xmas!


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> *Case Fan Confusion* Snip


Only someone who has experiment different fans en scenario can tell. And I'm not one of them









Interesting video but maybe his setup work because he uses a small GPU. I don't think trying to push air out with a full length GPU will work but you can give it a try.

With the Scythe, I've made some experiment and found out that running fans at higher speed only give a marginal temperature difference when the GPU is under load.
If I had too choose again, I must say I would go for non PWM fans as the ASrock Z170 Gaming itx/ac is capable of voltage control. Scythe Slip Stream 1200 RPM or Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 would be a good choice.


----------



## battleponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phdpepper*
> 
> I'm not sure if this helps but i used a Zalman CNPS 8900 quiet cooler thats 60mm tall and it fit into the non-windowed version of the ML08B, and it was using a Gigabyte z170n-gaming 5 motherboard. There seems to be around 2mm left. I've heard the acrylic window version of the case has less clearance though.


Thanks for providing pic, pretty much confirms that AIO won't work there and will need a low clearance cooler.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyang238*
> 
> I just did that yesterday with theML08. I had to move the PSU cable out of one of the clips near the slimdrive and it worked like a charm to get the Sata + power cable installed correctly.


Is it possible to use the SFX-L PSU and still fit the 3.5" HDD?


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> My cooling mod should provide a better path for air to exhaust out of the case, it works with the natural convection of heat if you have it vertical too so HDDs might not be that much of a problem.
> I think 3.5's have more than just heat problems, the fit is so tight it might touch the case panel, possibly short out, cause vibrations and also be heated by the GPU on the other side of the wall.
> 
> I suggest maybe going for a 2.5' HDD, they arent that bad, especially if you are just using them for storage, or even some games.
> If you must have a 3.5, i would say go for a 5400RPM one, or SSD prices are falling pretty quick now that nVME is starting to pick up, so it wont be long till you could pick up a decent sized SSD.
> 
> Im in Australia, we usually have the **** end of the stick for electronic prices, and a 500GB SSD is only 50c/GB which isnt too bad


Thanks for the reply DrAwesome95! Can't go SSD cause I need 6TB for storage. 950 Pro SSD for OS. For sure on the RPM's. The WD Red (5200) is my top choice. As long as the HDD temps stay under 50c I'll probably be ok.


----------



## OCPG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phdpepper*
> 
> I'm currently using an M.2 drive and it seems to be doing okay. Its the Samsung 950 pro, and it has a self throttling feature to keep it from overheating though, so that may be a reason why. The underside of the motherboard is actually punched open so that its easier to install the M.2 drive, or the CPU heating back plate, so its accessible by removing the GPU lid.


Have you done any testing to see if you hit the throttle point quickly (90c)? I'm a little concerned about the lack of airflow in that area...


----------



## phdpepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Have you done any testing to see if you hit the throttle point quickly (90c)? I'm a little concerned about the lack of airflow in that area...


I haven't done any testing. I have been curious to see if it does hit the throttle point though.

I found this interesting article about the SSD though, so i'm thinking of getting some Raspberry Pi heatsinks and sticking them onto the chips and vnand's to see if it helps dissipate some heat. http://linipc.com/blogs/news/65282629-samsung-950-pro-review-thermal-throttling-solved


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> Only someone who has experiment different fans en scenario can tell. And I'm not one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting video but maybe his setup work because he uses a small GPU. I don't think trying to push air out with a full length GPU will work but you can give it a try.
> 
> With the Scythe, I've made some experiment and found out that running fans at higher speed only give a marginal temperature difference when the GPU is under load.
> If I had too choose again, I must say I would go for non PWM fans as the ASrock Z170 Gaming itx/ac is capable of voltage control. Scythe Slip Stream 1200 RPM or Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 would be a good choice.


DOH! I totally missed the fact that he was using a small half length GPU... that totally skews the results since his unit is more open to air circulation.

You're comment that you would go non-PWM if you had to do it again intrigues me. I've read a number of reviews with complaints in regards to noise levels when using PWM controlled fans. When you mention voltage control with the ASrock Z170 Gaming itx/ac... are you speaking of the CPU/Chassis Quiet Fan Feature that auto adjust chassis fan speed by the CPU temperature.... or are you talking about the Fan Control feature in BIOS. For some reason I was thinking a PWM fan would be required for either utility.


----------



## phdpepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Have you done any testing to see if you hit the throttle point quickly (90c)? I'm a little concerned about the lack of airflow in that area...


Actually i gave up trying to get the hard drive to throttle... i can't get the temperature over 62C :| I'm guessing i must have to move some ridiculously large files, or run benchmarks to hit it.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Storage/Samsung-950-PRO-256GB-and-512GB-M2-NVMe-PCIe-SSD-Review/Thermal-Throttling-Conclusio This review seems to say 150GB file at a transfer rate of 1.5GB/s


----------



## SHwoKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> You're comment that you would go non-PWM if you had to do it again intrigues me. I've read a number of reviews with complaints in regards to noise levels when using PWM controlled fans. When you mention voltage control with the ASrock Z170 Gaming itx/ac... are you speaking of the CPU/Chassis Quiet Fan Feature that auto adjust chassis fan speed by the CPU temperature.... or are you talking about the Fan Control feature in BIOS. For some reason I was thinking a PWM fan would be required for either utility.


The Asrock Z170 Gaming itx/ac is capable of controlling 3 pin/non PWM fans with voltage control. It means that it can adjust its fan socket voltage output to change a 3 pin fan speed.
Before Scythe fans, I was using stock 3 pins fans and was able to control their speed.
It's quiet transparent to the user, no need to change anything. You just change fan speed profile in the UEFI or using F-Stream in Windows just like a PWM fan.


----------



## ravenrvz01

RVZ02 owners, here's a quick and easy way to install two 3.5 hdd's! (repost)


----------



## ravenrvz01

No modding skill required! ???


----------



## Mateus23

Hi,

I'm going to build a new gaming PC and since I wanted something that looked kinda like a console I'm thinking about getting a Raven RVZ02. This is the build I'm thinking about:

*CPU:* Intel i5-6600
*Mobo*: ASRock H170M-ITX/AC
*PSU:* Silverstone SX500-LG
*GPU:* MSI Radeon R9 390
*RAM:* G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 2x8GB
*SSD:* Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
*Cooler:* Silverstone AR06
I have a few questions about this build for the RVZ02:

I saw some people saying that the windowed version of this case doesn't heat as much as the "normal" version. Given that the R9 390 heats a bit more that the Nvidias, should I get the windowed version because of that? Or is it better to have the normal case that has filters?
I'm not thinking about overclocking the CPU, that's why I selected the AR06 cooler. Is it good enough or should I go for another one?
And lastly, is the PSU that I selected enough for this build or should I go for the SX600?
I'm really looking forward to build this PC since it's going to be my first mini-ITX build. And if you have any other observations/suggestions about this build please let me know!


----------



## phdpepper

I have the ML08 case, which is pretty similar to the RVZ02. I currently use the zalman CPNS8900 cpu cooler and typically while gaming the CPU seems to remain in the 50C range. The highest I got the core to during a Prime 95 run was 72C, so i'm sure the AR06 would be plenty.

I use the EVGA GTX 980 FTW and before i modded my case for vents i was having heat issues where the GPU would clock itself down to keep itself cool. Removing the cover fixed the issue, so it was definitely a problem with getting the heat out. The GTX 980 is rated at a TDP of 165W. The R9 390 on the other hand is 275W so, i'm not sure if others have used that GPU in the build but i would assume the temperature may become an issue. I believe the recommended power supply for the R9 390 is also a 650W power supply, and I think the largest SFX power supply is currently 600W. Silverstone did announce a 700W power supply though. Too bad the R9 nano weren't cheaper, its TDP is lower at 175W.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Damn @brawleyman @phdpepper was working on my own version of this mod
Was gonna keep it as a surprise but yous beat me to it








Well done fellas i will post up mine asap


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrvz01*
> 
> 
> 
> No modding skill required! ???


Is it possible to put back the 2.5" holder in the future?


----------



## mikmojo

Hi all.

Building a Hackintosh-RVZ01. Mainly for video editing and some gaming.

I'd be thrilled to get some input on the items below. My main concern is what cooler to fit on the i7-4790k using the msi motherboard. I have read several places that there is a very limited space on the board (cooler blocks pci-e port...)
Worth mentioning; I'm going for a quiet build that needs to be carried to/from the office from time to time...

_*[*] CASE: RVZ01
[*] HDD: Samsung 850 EVO & HGST Deskstar 3tb
[*] CPU: INTEL Core I7-4790K 4GHz
[*] Cooler=???
[*] Board: MSI Z97I AC
[*] RAM: 2x8 GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical
[*] GPU: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970
[*] PSU: SilverStone SFX Series SX500-LG
[*] Monitor - Dell UltraSharp U2515H*_

Anything else that should be aware of before buying?


----------



## ravenrvz01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> Is it possible to put back the 2.5" holder in the future?


Definitely. look at the photos, the locking thingy for the 2.5 bay is laid flat, you just need a pair of pliers to pull them back together


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Damn @brawleyman @phdpepper was working on my own version of this mod
> Was gonna keep it as a surprise but yous beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done fellas i will post up mine asap


Mwah ha ha! Sorry about that.









Looks like you are going fancy on yours though using the same slit vents, hope you can fine someone that can cut those evenly for you for a good price!

I'm going to probably end up putting the panel I already cut on the bottom with a nice mesh for venting the psu/cpu compartment so I can rethink the gpu compartment. I really like what @phdpepper did with his, which is an initial design possibility I mentioned a while back. I want it to be functional but look like it was meant to be that way. The hole saw and 3 holes is probably the easiest way to accomplish our cooling, just not the best looking because the existing vent slits are bigger/longer than the 3 80mm vent covers. I have a few ideas, just waiting to get paid so I can experiment a little.


----------



## DrAwesome95

@brawleymanYea i dont think i'd be able to get the vents cut anytime soon, especially without ruining the powdercoat I also considered the 3 holes but those vents scared me lol, so i decided to draw up some ideas of mirroring them across.
what are your alternatives? Please share


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> @brawleymanYea i dont think i'd be able to get the vents cut anytime soon, especially without ruining the powdercoat I also considered the 3 holes but those vents scared me lol, so i decided to draw up some ideas of mirroring them across.
> what are your alternatives? Please share


I ended up cutting a large square hole that encompassed the existing slits so it didn't look bad here in this post.

I planned on getting some edge trim to cover up the cut, then some kind of mesh (like from one of those mesh organizer things from Walmart) and glue it to the inside of the panel. I would have to come up with something brilliant to mount the fans without the mounting screws messing up the edge trim. I just wish I already had the fans available so I can experiment.


----------



## bichael

Hi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mateus23*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to build a new gaming PC and since I wanted something that looked kinda like a console I'm thinking about getting a Raven RVZ02. This is the build I'm thinking about:
> 
> *CPU:* Intel i5-6600
> *Mobo*: ASRock H170M-ITX/AC
> *PSU:* Silverstone SX500-LG
> *GPU:* MSI Radeon R9 390
> *RAM:* G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 2x8GB
> *SSD:* Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
> *Cooler:* Silverstone AR06
> I have a few questions about this build for the RVZ02:
> 
> I saw some people saying that the windowed version of this case doesn't heat as much as the "normal" version. Given that the R9 390 heats a bit more that the Nvidias, should I get the windowed version because of that? Or is it better to have the normal case that has filters?
> I'm not thinking about overclocking the CPU, that's why I selected the AR06 cooler. Is it good enough or should I go for another one?
> And lastly, is the PSU that I selected enough for this build or should I go for the SX600?
> I'm really looking forward to build this PC since it's going to be my first mini-ITX build. And if you have any other observations/suggestions about this build please let me know!


PSU is fine. I'm running a powercolor 390 on a 450W st45sf and all is good. Max I've measured at the wall is around 360W. That's with a pretty heavily OC'd Pentium which probably pulls a little more than an i5-6600 would I think. If anything it would just limit any big OCs on the 390 but temperatures (or noise) would probably be a limit there anyway.

Can't say how well it would work in the RVZ02 but it's definitely a great looking case! I seem to remember the reviews I looked at had some pretty high end gpu's doing okay though there was a bit of a penalty to a horizontal arrangement which is a shame.


----------



## poopsockk

This is what i'm planning on getting...

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K
*CPU Cooler:* Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB)
*SSD:* Sandisk Ultra II 960GB 2.5"
*HDD:* Thermaltake BlacX Duet + WD Black 1TB
*Video Card:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan X (Already Purchased)
*Case:* Silverstone ML08B-H
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 600W SFX

How is it?

Will the GPU temps do okay?
Also, how does everyone store their data? Does
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrvz01*
> 
> 
> 
> No modding skill required! ???


work well or are people just storing it in the SSD? (I'm planning on using a Hard Drive Dock, but I don't know if it's a good idea to keep it plugged in constantly to run my videos and music...)


----------



## phobiarg

Im considering a RVZ02 as my next case for a build. I see on Silverstone's site that the RVZ02 only allows video cards up to 4.78". But in my experience with Silverstone cases in the past they under rate the dimensions by a fair amount. I am wondering if a 5.42" wide video card would fit?

Also is there any reason the RVZ01 would be considered a better case at the moment? I keep reading that people are concerned with the RVZ02 and ML08 cooling.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHwoKing*
> 
> The Asrock Z170 Gaming itx/ac is capable of controlling 3 pin/non PWM fans with voltage control. It means that it can adjust its fan socket voltage output to change a 3 pin fan speed.
> Before Scythe fans, I was using stock 3 pins fans and was able to control their speed.
> It's quiet transparent to the user, no need to change anything. You just change fan speed profile in the UEFI or using F-Stream in Windows just like a PWM fan.


Thanks that's the push I needed to get off the dime. I had everything needed to start my build with the exception of the case fans.







Thanks to your prodding I did some digging into voltage control and UEFI. Then I just had to narrow my fan search. Believe it or not I went back several hundred posts in this forum and started reading them again, gleaning case fan discussions, cooling results, disappointments and tidbits of information like this:

_The most dominant source of acoustic fan noise is not necessarily the issue of a cheap or defective fan but more about poor design and the turbulent airflow caused by fan operation at full speed.

Another factor is PWM (pulse width modulation) fan speed control which can sometimes introduce unwanted acoustic noise at a frequency equal to that of the PWM itself. When the PWM pulse turns on, a step change in torque occurs within the fan, the profile of which matches the rise time of the PWM pulse. This impulse torque is articulated out by the fan structure as audible noise._

In originally researching this forum I knew the Noctua NF-P12, NF-S12A, and NF-F12, Bequiet Silent Wings 2, Scythe Slip Stream are mentioned in many of the discussions on case fans. And, before rereading several hundred threads, I had I originally had my sights set on two of the NF-F12... only to discover reports of them having excess "noise" in the case fan scenario.









I then stumbled across Noctuas "What Fan Is Right For Me?"( Found >here< on Noctuas website.)



Okay... so based on their chart, build quality, reputation, forum discussions and feedback I decided I was going to switch to the NF-S12A. Per their chart (and write up) it seemed like the perfect combination, only to discover in my reading, a thread by "DdTt" who reporting "high" case temps using the NF-S12A. Luckily (for me) "DdTt" and "hansen6" eventually concluded the high static pressure of the case (and the added resistance caused by the close proximity of the case fans to the CPU were not favorable for the S12A..







... Enter the NF-P12

_The NF-P12 has been designed with more pressure demanding "high impedance" applications in mind. It provides an even balance of high static pressure, high airflow and excellent quietness, which has made it a standard choice for low noise CPU cooling, cases with tight fan grills and other low noise cooling applications with mid- to high airflow resistance._

NET: I have two of them on the way







. Now I just have to build the unit (after the holiday) and hopefully dial in the fan speeds in the hopes of near silent operation.
[REF: RVZ01,FTZ01 and ML07]


----------



## ravenrvz01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> This is what i'm planning on getting...
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K
> *CPU Cooler:* Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB)
> *SSD:* Sandisk Ultra II 960GB 2.5"
> *HDD:* Thermaltake BlacX Duet + WD Black 1TB
> *Video Card:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan X (Already Purchased)
> *Case:* Silverstone ML08B-H
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 600W SFX
> 
> How is it?
> 
> Will the GPU temps do okay?
> Also, how does everyone store their data? Does
> work well or are people just storing it in the SSD? (I'm planning on using a Hard Drive Dock, but I don't know if it's a good idea to keep it plugged in constantly to run my videos and music...)


My pc has not been turned off for a week now (downloading stuff / media / gaming)

Decent temps, one point though, do not position this case in an enclosed area like narrow shelves etc. ive seen my temp go up like hell.

Works better on table top or walls/shelves having at least least 12inches distance from both case window.


----------



## DrAwesome95

FINALLY GOT MY HANDS ON A BIG SHURIKEN!!

Just assembled my system
The Gigabyte Z170N-WIFI has its front usb 3.0 header blocked by the Shuriken.
Well its not blocked, but the usb cable is thick and stiff and just sticks out too much.
They are now my second least favourite cables after 24 pin ATX ones....

Can someone recommend a right angle adapter or a ribbon (flat) extension?

PS:
@brawleyman found you some mesh http://www.moddiy.com/products/Premium-Ultra-Thin-0.17mm-PVC-Case%7B47%7DFan-Dust-Filter-Material.html


----------



## kiryo

Hello
Im planning on purchasing ml08 case after long planning.
Here are my main parts without storage:

*CASE:* ML08B
*MOBO:* Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600
*CPU COOLER:* Noctua NH-L9i
*GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 960 4GB SuperSC ACX 2.0+
*MEM:* Kingston HyperX Fury Black 16GB (2 x 8GB) (DDR4)
*POWER:* SX500-LG
Im slowly building it mainly for gaming and entertaiment system for whole family.
I would like it to run recent games altho we are probably playing little older games.
I have plenty of time to consider each part before buying and it has been years since my last build.

What i was wondering how does this CPU cooler handle and should i consider Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet (even tough partpicker says its incompatible)?
My biggest fear is heat but with this GPU will probably be fine?
Lastly what would you recommend for case fans?

Sorry for many questions. I just dont want to make mistakes before ordering anything.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiryo*
> 
> Hello
> Im planning on purchasing ml08 case after long planning.
> Here are my main parts without storage:
> 
> *CASE:* ML08B
> *MOBO:* Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600
> *CPU COOLER:* Noctua NH-L9i
> *GPU:* EVGA GeForce GTX 960 4GB SuperSC ACX 2.0+
> *MEM:* Kingston HyperX Fury Black 16GB (2 x 8GB) (DDR4)
> *POWER:* SX500-LG
> Im slowly building it mainly for gaming and entertaiment system for whole family.
> I would like it to run recent games altho we are probably playing little older games.
> I have plenty of time to consider each part before buying and it has been years since my last build.
> 
> What i was wondering how does this CPU cooler handle and should i consider Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet (even tough partpicker says its incompatible)?
> My biggest fear is heat but with this GPU will probably be fine?
> Lastly what would you recommend for case fans?
> 
> Sorry for many questions. I just dont want to make mistakes before ordering anything.


That GTX 960 will be okay heatwise, but if you can upgrade to a 970 it doesn't cost much more and will make a big difference in gaming and last a lot longer with current/new games.

I have the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet in my machine, which is 60mm tall. Silverstone lists 58mm max for the cpu cooler, which really applies to the windowed version because the window is inset. The filtered cases have more room so you can fit the Zalman easily and still have a few millimeters of clearance. A taller cooler will be better because it will suck in fresh air from outside near the vents instead of recirculated air from inside the case. See here for pics of it installed.

No case fans for the ML08/RVZ02. No mounts or space unless you are willing to do some cutting and use slim fans. The only place really that fans will make a difference is cutting up the top panel to mount 80mm max fans for sucking out hot air from the gpu, which shouldn't be a problem if you have a 960.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> FINALLY GOT MY HANDS ON A BIG SHURIKEN!!
> 
> Just assembled my system
> The Gigabyte Z170N-WIFI has its front usb 3.0 header blocked by the Shuriken.
> Well its not blocked, but the usb cable is thick and stiff and just sticks out too much.
> They are now my second least favourite cables after 24 pin ATX ones....
> 
> Can someone recommend a right angle adapter or a ribbon (flat) extension?
> 
> PS:
> @brawleyman found you some mesh http://www.moddiy.com/products/Premium-Ultra-Thin-0.17mm-PVC-Case%7B47%7DFan-Dust-Filter-Material.html


Cool beans, thanks! But I am looking for something that will breathe better. Looks like that stuff doesn't have a lot of perforation. I'm looking for something with more openings and less material for better airflow. I've been looking at the metal expanded sheet from Home depot. Just paint it black.


----------



## DrAwesome95

I wish we had home depot, or a useful hardware chain that sells more than tools and gardening equipment.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Cool beans, thanks! But I am looking for something that will breathe better. Looks like that stuff doesn't have a lot of perforation. I'm looking for something with more openings and less material for better airflow. I've been looking at the metal expanded sheet from Home depot. Just paint it black.


Small flat expanded metal would look slick but maintain good airflow.


----------



## nuuki

I built my ML08 based system over the weekend, and despite the need for some careful cable routing it went well. the one key element I've not yet ordered is the GPU - I figured I'd need some time to get everything installed anyway so dropping that in later is no big deal.

I'm set on using an axial over a blower style, based on feedback from Silverstone. The question I'm left with is over sizing - although the case takes long cards, width seems more of an issue. It looks like the limit is 4.78" if you want to use the clip, and most of the 970 boards are wider than that - the MSI, Gigabyte and Asus all seem too wide.

The only axial, dual (or more) fan board I've found that's not too wide is the Zotac, and that doesn't seem to have a great reliability record.

Am I missing some options here - is there a 970 with decent axial cooling that fits within the size limits? If not, then what's people's experience using the wide cards - I gather it flaps a bit but how much of an issue is that, or have people found other ways to provide some support?


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuuki*
> 
> I built my ML08 based system over the weekend, and despite the need for some careful cable routing it went well. the one key element I've not yet ordered is the GPU - I figured I'd need some time to get everything installed anyway so dropping that in later is no big deal.
> 
> I'm set on using an axial over a blower style, based on feedback from Silverstone. The question I'm left with is over sizing - although the case takes long cards, width seems more of an issue. It looks like the limit is 4.78" if you want to use the clip, and most of the 970 boards are wider than that - the MSI, Gigabyte and Asus all seem too wide.
> 
> The only axial, dual (or more) fan board I've found that's not too wide is the Zotac, and that doesn't seem to have a great reliability record.
> 
> Am I missing some options here - is there a 970 with decent axial cooling that fits within the size limits? If not, then what's people's experience using the wide cards - I gather it flaps a bit but how much of an issue is that, or have people found other ways to provide some support?


I really like my EVGA 970. The card is about the same width as the pci slot so there are no clearance issues and it is a pretty quiet cooler. Specifically I have the ACX 2.0+ cooler version. Fans don't turn on until it reaches 60c, but you can override that with EVGA's Precision program or use the 2nd bios on the card.


----------



## nuuki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> I really like my EVGA 970. The card is about the same width as the pci slot so there are no clearance issues and it is a pretty quiet cooler. Specifically I have the ACX 2.0+ cooler version. Fans don't turn on until it reaches 60c, but you can override that with EVGA's Precision program or use the 2nd bios on the card.


Awesome - many thanks.

There seem to be a whole bunch of EVGA 970s - is this the one you mean http://www.amazon.co.uk/EVGA-GeForce-Graphics-Express-Display/dp/B00TF7VLWU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1448385514&sr=8-4&keywords=evga+970

It does seem to be a fair bit smaller than the others. I had heard that EVGA wasn't as competitive as the others so had somewhat dismissed it, but so long as it fits and is reasonably cool that's the main thing - I don't need it to be the absolute fastest card out there as it'll already be way better than what I have today.

Anyway I'll check out some reviews but if that's the one you mean will likely go for it.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuuki*
> 
> Awesome - many thanks.
> 
> There seem to be a whole bunch of EVGA 970s - is this the one you mean http://www.amazon.co.uk/EVGA-GeForce-Graphics-Express-Display/dp/B00TF7VLWU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1448385514&sr=8-4&keywords=evga+970
> 
> It does seem to be a fair bit smaller than the others. I had heard that EVGA wasn't as competitive as the others so had somewhat dismissed it, but so long as it fits and is reasonably cool that's the main thing - I don't need it to be the absolute fastest card out there as it'll already be way better than what I have today.
> 
> Anyway I'll check out some reviews but if that's the one you mean will likely go for it.


That is actually one step up from what I have, which is the 3975 SSC. You listed the FTW+ version which has a slightly higher overclock and probably binned a little higher. That FTW+ is the best one EVGA has from their regular line of gpu's. There are several reviews of it online and they all had good things to say about it. Mine never goes over 80c with a 144hz 1080p monitor, stays at its max turbo of 1,405mhz, and isn't very loud at all at that temp. I haven't overclocked mine at all because it does so well on its own.

I got mine about a week before Newegg did a new promotion with the free backplate and the price went back up, so I emailed them and asked about it and they sent me the backplate for free!









The top of the case will get warm and your drives on the other side will get warm, but myself and a few others are working on some venting mods to the top panel to help remove the heat build-up from the back of the gpu. A blower style won't really work any better in the case and be louder. If Silverstone had just extended the vent slits on top to cover the entire panel it would've help a lot with case temps to let out that hot ambient air.

For an idea on the size and look of it in the case, click on "The Briefcase" link in my sig to see pics of my setup.


----------



## kiryo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> That GTX 960 will be okay heatwise, but if you can upgrade to a 970 it doesn't cost much more and will make a big difference in gaming and last a lot longer with current/new games.
> 
> I have the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet in my machine, which is 60mm tall. Silverstone lists 58mm max for the cpu cooler, which really applies to the windowed version because the window is inset. The filtered cases have more room so you can fit the Zalman easily and still have a few millimeters of clearance. A taller cooler will be better because it will suck in fresh air from outside near the vents instead of recirculated air from inside the case. See here for pics of it installed.
> 
> No case fans for the ML08/RVZ02. No mounts or space unless you are willing to do some cutting and use slim fans. The only place really that fans will make a difference is cutting up the top panel to mount 80mm max fans for sucking out hot air from the gpu, which shouldn't be a problem if you have a 960.


Thank you for reply!

I was actually thinking of downgrading to 2gb version of 960 or 750ti first to save some buck.
I'm pretty sure I'll l be fine with 960 considering games im playing but I'll definitely consider 970.
As for new games that id like to play(fallout4) its fine not being able to play with max settings as long as there is good frame rate.
I'll change cpu cooler to Zalman in my list.
You gave me great advices thank you


----------



## MelvinGimp

Hey guys








I just started modding my Raven for better airflow, temps and more silent operation.

I will write a log in a few days.
Visit my build log earlier in this forum.
Here a little sneak peak:


Pimp my SFX-L PSU^^


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just started modding my Raven for better airflow, temps and more silent operation.
> 
> I will write a log in a few days.
> Visit my build log earlier in this forum.


Hi melvin I have seen that you have a gtx 980 ti + rajinteck Morpheus, how does it fit on the RVZ01, you have 2 bequiet as GPU case fan right? what GPU temps you got? you previously have 2 noctua, why the change? aesthetics , noise?

I am planing to do some modding on my MSI GTX 980 ti gaming, but is a custom layout GTX, so I still have to search if rajintech Morpheus or something similar can fit.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Hey,
I changed the fans because they got very noisy above 750rpm.
A custom gtx 980ti is even better since you can use the custom VRM cooler and just put on the heatsink.
My gpu temps differ with the powerlimit. At 100% its 65° max and at 112% its almost 70°C. In an open case never above 60°C.
But it all comes down to the fan profil, since I flashed my gpu and control the 2 120mm fans directly from my 980ti via adapter.
I had the most problems with vrm&gpu temps at the back of the card. Vrm temps got up to 110°C!!! Thats why I will install 2 80x25 mm fans in the top to suck out hot air.
The bequiet fans are not much worse with temps but soo much more quiet! And they are Black!!!!!
 sorry for bad pic.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Hey,
> I changed the fans because they got very noisy above 750rpm.
> A custom gtx 980ti is even better since you can use the custom VRM cooler and just put on the heatsink.
> My gpu temps differ with the powerlimit. At 100% its 65° max and at 112% its almost 70°C. In an open case never above 60°C.
> But it all comes down to the fan profil, since I flashed my gpu and control the 2 120mm fans directly from my 980ti via adapter.
> I had the most problems with vrm&gpu temps at the back of the card. Vrm temps got up to 110°C!!! Thats why I will install 2 80x25 mm fans in the top to suck out hot air.
> The bequiet fans are not much worse with temps but soo much more quiet! And they are Black!!!!!


Would you mind to post more pics of the 80 mm fans? how they with with the rajintek+gti 980 ti. there is enough room for that?

my cpu temps are around 70ª playing assassin creed syndicate GPU at 90-100%. no OC.


----------



## MelvinGimp

I will post pics on the weekend when the build is done.

With a reference card these fans will fit no problem. With a high custom card, u will have to measure.
Always consider the power cable in the top, the pci cable of the gpu and the gpu bracket itself.


----------



## kiryo

If i would go with evga 970 instead of 960 should i consider ml07 instead of ml08 to get cooler temps without modding case?


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiryo*
> 
> If i would go with evga 970 instead of 960 should i consider ml07 instead of ml08 to get cooler temps without modding case?


Well... that's the decision I eventually made. Actually I don't mind modding a case (if fact I enjoy the challenge) however I'd read of enough heat related issues involving the ML08. When considering overclocking the CPU and GPU, the limited space for fans, cabling etc, I decided to go with the ML07. Granted the RVZ01/FTZ01 and ML07 have had their fair share of heat related issues discussed in the past... but with them you have more flexibility to resolve the issues rather than modding the case (e.g. swapping out case fans, changing CPU heatsinks etc). Also there is more history & advice available from other members since the ML07 RVZ01 & FTZ01 are all the same internally.

On the flipside, the ML08 has the improved ease of GPU installation following the redesign of GPU mounting, access to the processor heatsink from below after the motherboard is installed, and its a smaller physical unit if you plan to travel with it... and you even have a handle option! I really like the ML08 but my system will never leave my entertainment center and I want to make sure it remains as cool as possible. However... if I was traveling with it or moving it around the house... I'd get the ML08 and mod as necessary.


----------



## MelvinGimp

So I finished my little casemod and wanna share my experience with you.
Just some fast pics and facts cause it's late (and sorry for misspells and maybe bad english^^) !
I did this mod because the flowing air was way louder than the fans theirselfs and because my psu fan just is a bad sample with annoying noises...

My plan was to do the impossible and fit a 120mmx25mm full size fan in there...

I removed the downholders on the psu-bracket and enlarged the srew wholes.


Then removed the original fan and replaced it with a BeQuiet! Pure Wings 2 (excelent quiet fan for under 9€!!).
I cut the old fan wires and conected the new ones via a luster terminal. the fan just lays ont the psu heatsinks,
but it seems rock solid. Then I pushed psu+fan into the bracket and it just barely fits in. (without any deformation?



[Pleas spare me with all the typical whining about PSU disassembly!! I KNOW, I WILL VOID MY WARRANTY AND I KNOW THERE ARE DANGEROUS CURRENTS!
I have a master degree in Mechatronic and i know what I am doing and what the risks are! ]

Now to the dirty part.. I cut the psu fan grill, the gpu fan grills and parts of the top. In the top i planned on mounting
2 80x25mm fans to suck out the hot air.



And again it just fits in this case^^ Well, the gpu brackets does not close 100%, cause it collides a little with the top fans. But that is
no dealbreaker. Fans again are Bequiet! Pure Wings 2 for just 8€ each.
All fans are protectd with fan guards (grills) for just 1,50€ each.





After reinstalling all my components, i was surprised... in a positive way








My PC is much quieter under heavy load, since the air moves much slower through the wider gaps.
Actually, under load the loudest noises are electrical ones from gpu+psu, against which I cant do anything.
Also my gpu temps are 3-4°C better, thanks to the top fans.

In Witcher 3 with 112% Powerlimit and 1430 mhz on my 980 ti it will only reach 63°C after 5 mins of gameplay.
The new psu fan has a higher starting voltage, but it starts every time after a minute of heavy load... so all save here^^

In the End I am very satisfied with the results. What do you mean? I guess nobody else has 6 25mm thick fans in its Raven XD

And if you haven't read already, here is the original build log to my "Silent Raven"

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3690#post_24151173


----------



## zadillo

Hi all,

I've been looking to build a new system for a while (my current system, to give you an idea, is an Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 OC'd to 3.2GHz and a Radeon 5850 and an Asus P5N-E motherboard).

I recently read a review of the ML08 and it seemed very much like what I want - something small and compact but that can still pack some real power in.

I've already picked up an ML08 at MicroCenter so right now I'm looking to pick out the rest of the components. Here's basically what I've settled on so far. My main uses will be gaming (I'd definitely like to be able to handle the latest games at high quality), I'd like to be able to use it for VR when stuff like the Oculus Rift and HTC Vive come out, and I'd like to use it for music stuff (Reason and Reaper mostly). I would like it to at least be somewhat quiet as well.


*Cooler*: Zalman CNPS8900 or Silverstone AR60
*Case*: Silverstone ML08B-H
*Storage (Boot Drive)*: Samsung 950 PRO 512GB PCIe 3.0 M.2 Internal Solid State Drive
*Storage 2*: Samsung 850 500GB SSD (I've got one of these on my current system so will be repurposing)
*Storage 3*: Seagate 2TB 5,400 RPM 2.5" Notebook internal drive
*GPU*: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW or EVGA 980 Ti Classified
*Memory*: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4-2400 PC4-19200 CL16
*CPU*: Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz
*Motherboard*: ASRock Z170 Gaming IX/AC LGA 1151 mITX
*PSU*: SilverStone SFX-series 600W 80+ Gold
*Optical Drive*: Silverstone slim blu-ray burner
What do you think? Basically my main goal with this is to have something that's going to last me quite a long time, so I'd definitely rather go for higher end options as long as they're feasible.

I think the biggest question mark I have right now is GPU - I'd mostly prefer to get the 980 Ti so this machine will be able to handle stuff for quite a while, but I'd probably be fine with the 970 FTW if the 980 Ti would be a major problem in the ML08 (either because of size or because of heat)

I'm also trying to maximize the amount of in-case storage I have,which is why I'm basically trying to have a good amount of SSD storage while also putting in a large capacity notebook hard drive so I can store quite a bit internally without having to depend on external drives.

What do you think?


----------



## phdpepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zadillo*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I've been looking to build a new system for a while (my current system, to give you an idea, is an Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 OC'd to 3.2GHz and a Radeon 5850 and an Asus P5N-E motherboard).
> 
> I recently read a review of the ML08 and it seemed very much like what I want - something small and compact but that can still pack some real power in.
> 
> I've already picked up an ML08 at MicroCenter so right now I'm looking to pick out the rest of the components. Here's basically what I've settled on so far. My main uses will be gaming (I'd definitely like to be able to handle the latest games at high quality), I'd like to be able to use it for VR when stuff like the Oculus Rift and HTC Vive come out, and I'd like to use it for music stuff (Reason and Reaper mostly). I would like it to at least be somewhat quiet as well.
> 
> 
> *Cooler*: Zalman CNPS8900 or Silverstone AR60
> *Case*: Silverstone ML08B-H
> *Storage (Boot Drive)*: Samsung 950 PRO 512GB PCIe 3.0 M.2 Internal Solid State Drive
> *Storage 2*: Samsung 850 500GB SSD (I've got one of these on my current system so will be repurposing)
> *Storage 3*: Seagate 2TB 5,400 RPM 2.5" Notebook internal drive
> *GPU*: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW or EVGA 980 Ti Classified
> *Memory*: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4-2400 PC4-19200 CL16
> *CPU*: Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz
> *Motherboard*: ASRock Z170 Gaming IX/AC LGA 1151 mITX
> *PSU*: SilverStone SFX-series 600W 80+ Gold
> *Optical Drive*: Silverstone slim blu-ray burner
> What do you think? Basically my main goal with this is to have something that's going to last me quite a long time, so I'd definitely rather go for higher end options as long as they're feasible.
> 
> I think the biggest question mark I have right now is GPU - I'd mostly prefer to get the 980 Ti so this machine will be able to handle stuff for quite a while, but I'd probably be fine with the 970 FTW if the 980 Ti would be a major problem in the ML08 (either because of size or because of heat)
> 
> I'm also trying to maximize the amount of in-case storage I have,which is why I'm basically trying to have a good amount of SSD storage while also putting in a large capacity notebook hard drive so I can store quite a bit internally without having to depend on external drives.
> 
> What do you think?


Just out of curiosity, i looked up the TDP of the 970 and the 980 TI, and it seems to be 148W and 250W. I'm assuming both the 970 and the 980 Ti will have some issues with getting that heat out of the case because I currently use a 980, with 165W and it had some issues getting the heat out of the case. I ended up modding my case with exhaust fans on the top. There was enough room for the EVGA 980 FTW and some extra room up top to put in some 80x15mm fans on the very top. I know when i removed the panel from the GPU, the card had no issues at all, so it really seems like a problem with getting the hot air out of the case. Attaching some fans to blow more air on the outside didn't help, and if i tried to use those same fans to draw air out, since the GPU cooler drew air in without a problem, it was counterproductive. Just even cutting the top of the case with no vent fans is actually even probably enough, but this requires some tools, and i know not everyone is comfortable with cutting into their new case.

I currently use the Zalman CNPS 8900 Quiet, and it works great and it is extremely quiet even under load. The highest temperature a i5-6600k hit while gaming was 52C, and running a prime95 test got the CPU to around 70C. I installed mine into a Gigabyte z170n-gaming 5 motherboard with both g.skill ripjaw V RAM and the front panel UB 3.0 cable attached without clearance issues, though i had to install the heat pipes in the vertical direction, and the recommended layout for a tower configuration is for the heatpipes to be parallel. I'm not sure how the ASRock layout works with the Zalman 8900.

I have the Samsung 950 pro 256gb model, and initially i was worried it would overheat but for practical purposes, it seems really hard to get that to occur. Another site had to transfer a 150GB file at a rate of 1.5GB's to have the drive get hot enough to throttle.

I noticed something interesting about the GTX980 FTW, and that when it isn't being pushed, it throttles down its clock speed and runs a lot cooler. I'm assuming the 980 Ti would do the same, and it seems like a much harder GPU to actually push. I'm assuming the 970 will be running loaded during games though so, its entirely possible the 980 Ti could run cooler, or would still perform better while throttling for heat. I don't have that GPU and can't demod my case so I don't know for certain though.

When the 980 FTW runs at 1080P on a 60hz monitor, it definitely throttle down so the game would run at 60FPS. On a 144hz G-sync monitor it will run at its full boosted speed with the vent mods, while it throttled to stock speeds before i modded the case because it was hitting temperatures of 80C. So depending on your monitor and game, the GPU may just throttle down because there is no need for so much performance and run much cooler.


----------



## zadillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phdpepper*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, i looked up the TDP of the 970 and the 980 TI, and it seems to be 148W and 250W. I'm assuming both the 970 and the 980 Ti will have some issues with getting that heat out of the case because I currently use a 980, with 165W and it had some issues getting the heat out of the case. I ended up modding my case with exhaust fans on the top. There was enough room for the EVGA 980 FTW and some extra room up top to put in some 80x15mm fans on the very top. I know when i removed the panel from the GPU, the card had no issues at all, so it really seems like a problem with getting the hot air out of the case. Attaching some fans to blow more air on the outside didn't help, and if i tried to use those same fans to draw air out, since the GPU cooler drew air in without a problem, it was counterproductive. Just even cutting the top of the case with no vent fans is actually even probably enough, but this requires some tools, and i know not everyone is comfortable with cutting into their new case.
> 
> I currently use the Zalman CNPS 8900 Quiet, and it works great and it is extremely quiet even under load. The highest temperature a i5-6600k hit while gaming was 52C, and running a prime95 test got the CPU to around 70C. I installed mine into a Gigabyte z170n-gaming 5 motherboard with both g.skill ripjaw V RAM and the front panel UB 3.0 cable attached without clearance issues, though i had to install the heat pipes in the vertical direction, and the recommended layout for a tower configuration is for the heatpipes to be parallel. I'm not sure how the ASRock layout works with the Zalman 8900.
> 
> I have the Samsung 950 pro 256gb model, and initially i was worried it would overheat but for practical purposes, it seems really hard to get that to occur. Another site had to transfer a 150GB file at a rate of 1.5GB's to have the drive get hot enough to throttle.
> 
> I noticed something interesting about the GTX980 FTW, and that when it isn't being pushed, it throttles down its clock speed and runs a lot cooler. I'm assuming the 980 Ti would do the same, and it seems like a much harder GPU to actually push. I'm assuming the 970 will be running loaded during games though so, its entirely possible the 980 Ti could run cooler, or would still perform better while throttling for heat. I don't have that GPU and can't demod my case so I don't know for certain though.
> 
> When the 980 FTW runs at 1080P on a 60hz monitor, it definitely throttle down so the game would run at 60FPS. On a 144hz G-sync monitor it will run at its full boosted speed with the vent mods, while it throttled to stock speeds before i modded the case because it was hitting temperatures of 80C. So depending on your monitor and game, the GPU may just throttle down because there is no need for so much performance and run much cooler.


Thanks for the insights! I guess one thing to add is that I probably won't to keep things somewhat simple - frankly I haven't built a PC in years, and so I'm kind of looking to avoid situations that would necessitate doing something like modifying the case.

So I guess part of my question definitely is, given the potential heat issue with the ML08 (a case I do like a lot), would the potential heat generated by the 980 ti at full load (good to know about how it handles throttling when all its power isn't needed) be too much, or would it still be acceptable?

I think I want to maximize performance while also still running with the limits of what's a good idea with the ML08.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Do you think that your really need an i7 ?? For gaming an i5 is plenty, save the 100 bucks.

I think that a gtx 970 will be no problem in regards of heat dissipation.

Just use a very quiet 970 like the MSI gaming with some 120mm fans in front of it and you will be fine.

And don't use the 600w psu. Go for the 500w sfx-l and thank me later^^


----------



## zadillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Do you think that your really need an i7 ?? For gaming an i5 is plenty, save the 100 bucks.
> 
> I think that a gtx 970 will be no problem in regards of heat dissipation.
> 
> Just use a very quiet 970 like the MSI gaming with some 120mm fans in front of it and you will be fine.
> 
> And don't use the 600w psu. Go for the 500w sfx-l and thank me later^^


I guess I was thinking that since I want this to last a while, going for the best CPU I can made some sense.

When you say 120mm fans in front of the 970, what do you mean? I'm not sure where those fans would go in the ML08?

What's the benefit of the 500w SFXLG? Just that it's quieter? Is it that much of a difference? If I did want to eventually use a more powerful card, would the 500w PSU limit me?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Ok, i forgot you were talking about the ML08^^ there will be no fans in front of the card XD
Going from an i5 to i7 makes not much difference in games...even less when dx12 fully hits the market.
Even an old I5 2500k is still very potent for gaming so 100 bucks more for 2-4% more performance in some games isn't worth
it in my opinion. But if you just want it go for it, your decision









For the PSU: why take a 600W if 500W is plenty? Not only are the 500W SFX-L models much quieter and cheaper, but there is no
single gpu card out there that will push you above 450w power consumption!!!


----------



## zadillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Ok, i forgot you were talking about the ML08^^ there will be no fans in front of the card XD
> Going from an i5 to i7 makes not much difference in games...even less when dx12 fully hits the market.
> Even an old I5 2500k is still very potent for gaming so 100 bucks more for 2-4% more performance in some games isn't worth
> it in my opinion. But if you just want it go for it, your decision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the PSU: why take a 600W if 500W is plenty? Not only are the 500W SFX-L models much quieter and cheaper, but there is no
> single gpu card out there that will push you above 450w power consumption!!!


Re: the CPU - I do also plan to use it for stuff like Photoshop/Lightroom, music production apps like Reason and Reaper and various VST's, and possibly video encoding (I've been wanting to rip my DVD and blu ray collection for a while to a media server). I was thinking the i7 would be beneficial for those scenarios (and also allow this to last longer into the future).

Re: the PSU - would the 500w one be plenty even if I were to try and put a 980Ti in it (I may start with the EVGA 970 FTW, but I could see wanting a more powerful single card GPU in the future)?


----------



## MelvinGimp

If you want an I7, go for it^^
I also bought an used I7 4790k because i wanted an overkill pc^^

I have a 980ti and I have the silverstone 500 SFX-L PSU... plenty dude..plenty..
People tend to go overkill with their PSU's because they are unsure...

BTW all good PSU can easily go 10% over their rated powerlimit^^

Just do some math on your own.. add all the tdp's of your components and
add maybe 10% of a puffer to it and you will see that it is enough...

(250w gpu+80w cpu+5w ram +15w all drives+10w MB+....)

And btw.: I really think rhat the next generation GPU's with 16/14 nm nodes will have the performance of a 980ti with the power of aa gtx 970...so no need to go overkill psu.


----------



## zadillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> If you want an I7, go for it^^
> I also bought an used I7 4790k because i wanted an overkill pc^^
> 
> I have a 980ti and I have the silverstone 500 SFX-L PSU... plenty dude..plenty..
> People tend to go overkill with their PSU's because they are unsure...
> 
> BTW all good PSU can easily go 10% over their rated powerlimit^^
> 
> Just do some math on your own.. add all the tdp's of your components and
> add maybe 10% of a puffer to it and you will see that it is enough...
> 
> (250w gpu+80w cpu+5w ram +15w all drives+10w MB+....)


OK, sweet - yeah, that makes sense then. I guess the higher end PSU's are more when you're getting into systems with things like multiple high end GPU's in them, etc.

I think for now I'm going to just go with the EVGA 970 FTW (both for cost reasons and for not going overboard reasons). But I do like the idea of a powerful card down the line, especially when stuff like the Oculus Rift and HTC Vive come out.


----------



## MelvinGimp

I used the Occulus Rift once..was pretty nice^^
It was on an Industrial fair and I was walking in a virtual factory..


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zadillo*
> 
> What's the benefit of the 500w SFXLG? Just that it's quieter? Is it that much of a difference? If I did want to eventually use a more powerful card, would the 500w PSU limit me?


I'll have to agree with MelvinGimp on the 500w SFX-L. The majority of consumer feedback so far has indicated the 500 is quieter. After reading so many articles on PSU planning and power requirements that my eyes glazed over... I ended up going with the 500 SFX-L.

_Consider this_ : As technology continues to advance... power consumption, wattage and heat output of peripherals have have continued to decrease. (example: energy used / heat output from 3.5 HDD versus a SSD) So... technically speaking, you shouldn't need to plan on needing "more power" if the idea is to upgrade in the future. Plus you want to decrease wattage / heat in the ML08, not add to it (i.e. 500W vs 600W)

However... regardless of which PSU you select (from a money spent on your build standpoint)... be aware you may also need to purchase the SilverStone Technlogy Flat Flexible Short Cable Set (PP05-E) ... if you run into problems when attempting to cram everything inside the ML08.

Also... you mentioned storage. I know you plan to re-purpose a Samsung 850... but since you are installing a ASRock Z170 GAMING-ITX/AC it would be a shame not to take advantage of the Ultra M.2 slot with its V-NAND-based NVMe capability by installing something like the Samsung 950 PRO. Just saying...


----------



## MelvinGimp

I have to agree, I have a z97 chipset but also a m.2 alot available and will use it maybe.

Why short cable set? These are the same cables that you get with the 600w and silverstone 500w psu!


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Why short cable set? These are the same cables that you get with the 600w and silverstone 500w psu!


Well yes and no. Skintrade warned me the short cable set may not be needed:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> REF: PP05-E psu cables ($29.99)
> 
> this is the only part you may actually not require, the SFX-L PSU (assuming that's the 500w unit you're specifying) comes with the flat modular cables, and the cable kit may be overkill, recommend leaving that purchase until you actually find you need it


Unfortunately I had already ordered and received it. And, as he stated and I discovered I really didn't need it.







For anyone moving forward I'll admit its probably overkill.

FINDINGS: The cables received with the PSU's, the flat cable design, flexibility, modular connectors are exactly the same. The only difference is in the length of the cables and or the distance between some of the connectors. In the PP05 kit, most of the cables (like the 20 +4 ATX) cables are only 2" (50mm) shorter. But, a couple of them like the PCIe cables are 6" (152mm) shorter. That said, if I had to do it over again I would not buy the short PP05 cable kit. It's not really needed if you get the 500 / 600 PSU... you just might have to be a little more creative with stuffing any excess cable.

When I have more time later tonight I'll edit this post and try to upload a photo showing an example.


----------



## zadillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> I'll have to agree with MelvinGimp on the 500w SFX-L. The majority of consumer feedback so far has indicated the 500 is quieter. After reading so many articles on PSU planning and power requirements that my eyes glazed over... I ended up going with the 500 SFX-L.
> 
> _Consider this_ : As technology continues to advance... power consumption, wattage and heat output of peripherals have have continued to decrease. (example: energy used / heat output from 3.5 HDD versus a SSD) So... technically speaking, you shouldn't need to plan on needing "more power" if the idea is to upgrade in the future. Plus you want to decrease wattage / heat in the ML08, not add to it (i.e. 500W vs 600W)
> 
> However... regardless of which PSU you select (from a money spent on your build standpoint)... be aware you may also need to purchase the SilverStone Technlogy Flat Flexible Short Cable Set (PP05-E) ... if you run into problems when attempting to cram everything inside the ML08.
> 
> Also... you mentioned storage. I know you plan to re-purpose a Samsung 850... but since you are installing a ASRock Z170 GAMING-ITX/AC it would be a shame not to take advantage of the Ultra M.2 slot with its V-NAND-based NVMe capability by installing something like the Samsung 950 PRO. Just saying...


Thanks - yeah, I do have the Samsung 950 Pro listed in the storage section, as I do want to take advantage of that.

I just went to MicroCenter and went ahead and picked up the Silverstone 500W SFX-L PSU (they only had 1 in stock so I wanted to get it now while I still figure out the rest of my build). So as of right now I've got the ML08 case, the Silverstone 500W SFX-L PSU, 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-2666 RAM, i7-6700K CPU, the ASRock Z170 ITX motherboard and the Zalman Q8900 cooling fan.

I basically still need to get the OS, the GPU, the Samsung 950 m.2 SSD (I'm pretty sure I'm going to splurge on the 512GB one). For the GPU I'm still deciding what I want to get - I think I want to get the EVGA 970 FTW, but still sort of thinking about being set for the long haul and getting a 980 Ti. But it probably makes more sense to just get a 970 (especially for now since I'm just doing 1080p gaming. I think as long as I'm ready for Oculus Rift stuff when it's out, I'll be happy.

Are there any opinions of the Gigabyte 970 meant for ITX systems? My MicroCenter has one of them in stock too: http://www.microcenter.com/product/441042/GeForce_GTX_970_Overclocked_4GB_GDDR5_Video_Card

I'm honestly still a bit nervous since literally the last time I built a PC from scratch was in 2007 or so (and this was with a Core 2 Duo E6700).


----------



## alltheGHz

Guys, I'm looking into the RVZ02. I like the look of the Falcon Northwest Tiki and wanted to try and replicate that look, and the RVZ02 was the best candidate. Can anyone recommend a better alternative? Coming from people who own it, is it a solid buy?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MelvinGimp

Get a windoes 7 Oem version for 20 bucks and then upgrade to win10!!

Or win 8.1 oem for 30 bucks...
I would not put a 980ti in that case.
I mean you saw my beafy cooler but still the heat is almost to much for the case...


----------



## kiryo

It's going to stay under tv oretty much until we move to another apartment
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Well... that's the decision I eventually made. Actually I don't mind modding a case (if fact I enjoy the challenge) however I'd read of enough heat related issues involving the ML08. When considering overclocking the CPU and GPU, the limited space for fans, cabling etc, I decided to go with the ML07. Granted the RVZ01/FTZ01 and ML07 have had their fair share of heat related issues discussed in the past... but with them you have more flexibility to resolve the issues rather than modding the case (e.g. swapping out case fans, changing CPU heatsinks etc). Also there is more history & advice available from other members since the ML07 RVZ01 & FTZ01 are all the same internally.
> 
> On the flipside, the ML08 has the improved ease of GPU installation following the redesign of GPU mounting, access to the processor heatsink from below after the motherboard is installed, and its a smaller physical unit if you plan to travel with it... and you even have a handle option! I really like the ML08 but my system will never leave my entertainment center and I want to make sure it remains as cool as possible. However... if I was traveling with it or moving it around the house... I'd get the ML08 and mod as necessary.


I will go with ML07 for same reasons as you. I'm not planning to move it anywhere and want to keep it as cool as possible.
But damn ml08 is better looking and compact it's hard to make this decision


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zadillo*
> 
> Thanks - yeah, I do have the Samsung 950 Pro listed in the storage section, as I do want to take advantage of that.


DOH! ...I completely missed that. Good call.. M.2 for your boot drive, same as I'm doing. A few reports has Win 10 booting in as little as 4 seconds with M.2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zadillo*
> 
> I just went to MicroCenter and went ahead and picked up the Silverstone 500W SFX-L PSU (they only had 1 in stock so I wanted to get it now while I still figure out the rest of my build). So as of right now I've got the ML08 case, the Silverstone 500W SFX-L PSU, 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-2666 RAM, i7-6700K CPU, the ASRock Z170 ITX motherboard and the Zalman Q8900 cooling fan.
> 
> I basically still need to get the OS, the GPU, the Samsung 950 m.2 SSD (I'm pretty sure I'm going to splurge on the 512GB one).


Hmmm... I don't want to start a debate and I know this isn't the right thread... but I personally (right or wrong) have decided to go with WIN 10 for my OS. Yes, I know all the concerns... "big brother" is spying on us but I've decided I don't care. FYI: I currently have a four home computers not counting the one I'm building. All four of them are running Win 7. That said, all my family members turn to me for computer support (most of them have trouble navigating the internet). Anyway, call them Guinna pigs... but as part of my selfish research I've now updated seven computers to WIN 10 without a single problem. In the last couple weeks I upgraded three of the units again by applying the first major Win 10 update version 1511 (Build 10586) rolled a couple weeks ago. Again... no problems and I've heard no complaints from any of them. As to getting the 512GB M.2 model... I decided (for me anyway) that 512GB was overkill for the a Win 10 OS. I'm going with the 256GB version and using my 1TB 2.5" HDD for all data storage and program files. Actually the 256GB is overkill for Win 10. Of all the installs I've done and multiple program installs the biggest has only consumed 26GB. To plan for future growth most techs recommend 60 to 100GB at a minimum when installing Win 10. I think I'll be safe with $256GB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zadillo*
> 
> For the GPU I'm still deciding what I want to get - I think I want to get the EVGA 970 FTW, but still sort of thinking about being set for the long haul and getting a 980 Ti. But it probably makes more sense to just get a 970 (especially for now since I'm just doing 1080p gaming. I think as long as I'm ready for Oculus Rift stuff when it's out, I'll be happy.


Personally, I can't pull the plug on the 980 Ti, Yes, it's a really sweet card but running 1080p my eyes will never be able to justify the additional cost vs the 970. Plus I don't want to make the same mistake twice. Here's the deal. In 2011 I wanted to build a kick ass future proof unit. I went full bore... the best of everything, the fasted Quad Core K Series CPU, best & fasted rated mother board, a $500 graphics card, water cooling etc. Everything Max'ed out and overclocked. It was the bomb. But its speed and excitement barely lasted 18 months. Fast forward to 2015 and now that unit is a turd. Well...maybe that' a little harsh. Its still plenty fast but in the gaming world its a joke. In fact last night my $500 GPU was scored as a "sailboat" when I ran the GPU User BenchMark







After the pain of watching my 2011 investment crash and burn in 4 years the GTX 970 is now the most I'm willing to go for. (Bad enough I had to have the Skylake processor and a motherboard with M.2 support.) As to the Oculus Rift... it may be first VR on the market but the HTC Vive (a joint venture between HTC and the folks at Steam) are offering some serious competition. Its still unclear since Steam is rolling out their own VR design where the Oculus will fit in. The HTC Vive will be capable of streaming Steams games... its still being debated whether the Oculus (competition) will be invited to play with Steam.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zadillo*
> 
> Are there any opinions of the Gigabyte 970 meant for ITX systems? My MicroCenter has one of them in stock too: http://www.microcenter.com/product/441042/GeForce_GTX_970_Overclocked_4GB_GDDR5_Video_Card


I'll let the ML08 folks weigh in... but the half length card certainly has its advantages in that small case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zadillo*
> 
> I'm honestly still a bit nervous since literally the last time I built a PC from scratch was in 2007 or so (and this was with a Core 2 Duo E6700).


I hear you! Even though I've lost track of how many I've built from scratch since my first one in 1993. I'm always nervous. I've built production units, HTPC's and gaming rigs for family, friends, and co-workers but then life got in the way and I backed off for the last couple years. The 2011 rig mentioned above was the last one I built from scratch. I'm always nervous, not so much about screwing things up, but worrying about the possibility of getting a bad motherboard or memory or some other component, the hassle of the return, etc. And now, building in the winter months, there's the fear of a static discharge so I use a Anti-Static Mat and wrist strap. Also adding to the pressure... the need to get every thing up and tested before my 30 day return windows expire.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiryo*
> 
> It's going to stay under tv pretty much until we move to another apartment
> I will go with ML07 for same reasons as you. I'm not planning to move it anywhere and want to keep it as cool as possible.
> But damn ml08 is better looking and compact it's hard to make this decision


I hear you... I prefer the design of the ML08 as well but figure once the ML07 is in my entertainment center and I'm gaming away I won't look at it and say ... Gee I wish I'd gotten the ML08. Personally, the only reason I'd get the ML08 is if I planned on traveling with it. Squeezing everything into the ML07 can be challenging enough as it is.

Earlier in this thread, post number #4811 you listed all the components you were considering and said: "Sorry for many questions. I just dont want to make mistakes before ordering anything."

In the event you haven't tried it yet... give PCPartPicker a spin. Just go down the list picking each component you intend to purchase. If any of them won't work or incompatible with each other PCPartPicker will alert you.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zadillo*
> 
> Are there any opinions of the Gigabyte 970 meant for ITX systems? My MicroCenter has one of them in stock too: http://www.microcenter.com/product/441042/GeForce_GTX_970_Overclocked_4GB_GDDR5_Video_Card


@Elton Noway @zadillo I shall weigh in on this one. I have the ML08 and used to have that gigabyte mini itx 970. It was a good card, powerful like the others. But, in this case it doesn't do so well. It has the single fan, which gets very loud under load and has a terrible time trying to suck in fresh air thru the filtered vent. Also it doesn't have a great power delivery so if you try to overclock it doesn't hold it well and because of the heat build up will downclock easily.

It was a nice card in my old Rosewil U2, but struggles in the ML08. I ended up sidegrading to the evga ssc acx2.0+ which is much quieter, cooler, and runs turbo a whole lot better without throttling.

FYI, pcpartpicker seems to be a decent resource, but realistically the CPU cooler in the filtered cases can max out about 62mm. I have the zalman CNPS8900 and it fits just fine with a few mm to spare, and it is 60mm tall. The windowed panels are what really have the 58mm limit, however someone on here did use the zalman with the window and it was uncomfortably close.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Guys, I'm looking into the RVZ02. I like the look of the Falcon Northwest Tiki and wanted to try and replicate that look, and the RVZ02 was the best candidate. Can anyone recommend a better alternative? Coming from people who own it, is it a solid buy?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hmmm... just my two cents but I think closer to replicating the straight clean look of the Falcon Northwest Tiki would be the FTZ01... followed by the ML08 , then the ML07 . To me, the RVZ02 lacks the smooth clean lines of the Falcon, but it does have its own cool look! Be aware the RVZ02 and ML08 are fairly new cases on the market so advice in this forum will be a fraction of the data you could glean if building the FTZ01 or ML07.

The RVZ01, FTZ01 and ML07 are all identical internally so you'll find hundreds of tips and tricks when it comes to building or modding in those cases. That said the RVZ02 is still a sweet case if you like design. Just FYI: of all of the Silverstone cases mentioned... if "*solid*" is a important prerequisite for you, then look no further than the FTZ01 and its beautiful solid aluminum shell and steel frame. (Unfortunately that quality comes with a steeper price tag).


----------



## grant3d

Hello,

I thought I would followup with the build I finally decided to go with and successfully build over the holidays. Thanks to everyone for the awesome thread and input.

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/4Y6KvK

CPU: Intel Core i5-6500 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: CRYORIG C1 65.0 CFM CPU Cooler
Motherboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 Memory
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB SSC ACX 2.0+ Video Card
Case: Silverstone FTZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case
Power Supply: Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM (64-bit)
Case Fan: CRYORIG XF140 76.0 CFM 140mm Fan

Just a few random thoughts now that I'm all done building:

- As SHwoKING had recommended about 10 pages back, I went with the asrock z170 and the cryorig C1 with the XF140 fan for the CPU. As he said, it fit nice and snug despite the 86mm total height. There is a very slight bulge on the side with the cooler once the case is closed but its hardly noticeable. The cryorig is impressive, very easy to install as well.

- I am very impressed with the FTZ01 and im glad I went with it over the ML07/RVZ01. The quality is excellent and I don't think pictures do it any justice as it is very good looking in person.

- Temps are good so far. I started on my steam backlog with Bioshock Infinite and the system is hardly breaking a sweat on ultra settings at 1080p. After about 4 hours of play the max cpu temp was 40C with the fan never going above 850rpm. The 970 hit a max of 76C which I was kind of thrown off by but this could be because I have the case horizontal in my entertainment center.

- I'm having an issue where the motherboard isnt reading the RPM correctly on the gpu case fans. I'm guessing this has something to do with using the fan splitter included with the case? Unfortunately this is preventing me from controlling them in F-stream









- I made the mistake everyone warns about and forgot to flip the power supply switch before continuing assembly. Wowsers is that frustrating...

I might post some pictures when I get a chance. Thanks again everyone for all your contributions, it helped me immensely!


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Hmmm... just my two cents but I think closer to replicating the straight clean look of the Falcon Northwest Tiki would be the FTZ01... followed by the ML08 , then the ML07 . To me, the RVZ02 lacks the smooth clean lines of the Falcon, but it does have its own cool look! Be aware the RVZ02 and ML08 are fairly new cases on the market so advice in this forum will be a fraction of the data you could glean if building the FTZ01 or ML07.
> 
> The RVZ01, FTZ01 and ML07 are all identical internally so you'll find hundreds of tips and tricks when it comes to building or modding in those cases. That said the RVZ02 is still a sweet case if you like design. Just FYI: of all of the Silverstone cases mentioned... if "*solid*" is a important prerequisite for you, then look no further than the FTZ01 and its beautiful solid aluminum shell and steel frame. (Unfortunately that quality comes with a steeper price tag).


Wow, thank you for the response! Hyperlinks and everything. Welcome to OCN, I can't believe you actually hyperlinked everything, thank you!


----------



## kiryo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> I hear you... I prefer the design of the ML08 as well but figure once the ML07 is in my entertainment center and I'm gaming away I won't look at it and say ... Gee I wish I'd gotten the ML08. Personally, the only reason I'd get the ML08 is if I planned on traveling with it. Squeezing everything into the ML07 can be challenging enough as it is.
> 
> Earlier in this thread, post number #4811 you listed all the components you were considering and said: "Sorry for many questions. I just dont want to make mistakes before ordering anything."
> 
> In the event you haven't tried it yet... give PCPartPicker a spin. Just go down the list picking each component you intend to purchase. If any of them won't work or incompatible with each other PCPartPicker will alert you.


Thanks for the tip, found it little after posted. Really handy site








Is your build there?

PS. Any recommendations for case fans?


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiryo*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, found it little after posted. Really handy site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your build there?
> 
> PS. Any recommendations for case fans?


My preliminary workup is there... but I haven't posted the final build, photos or anything. I'm still tweaking and modding.

Funny you should ask about case fans. I spent way too much time researching them. As you know, your case will end up with four fans if keep your case stock with no modifications.

One fan at the PSU vent - built into the power supply (unless your name is MelvinGimp







)
One case fan over the CPU cooler
Two case fans over the GPU

The CPU vent fan will be dictated by your motherboard / CPU cooler combo and how much clearance you have to work with. My specific CPU vent fan is a Cryorig XF140 and was selected due to my motherboard ASRock Z170 and a Cryorig C1 CPU Cooler combination

The two fans over the GPU are "typically" 120mm x 25mm but if you have a non standard, abnormal double wide GPU... it could be a tight fit. For the GPU vent fans I ended up getting two Noctua NF-P12 . So... how did I end up choosing them specifically? I'll spare you the long story... but if you read each of these post you'll be enlightened.









My case fan question Post #4786 _(with youtube video link)_
Reply to my questions Post #4791
Post #4797
Post #4797
Post #4814


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> One fan at the PSU vent - built into the power supply (unless your name is MelvinGimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


LOL

And yeah, anyone else with 6x 25mm thick fans in their rvz/ftz/milo case? XD


----------



## gyianz

Hey guys,

Have been lurking here for awhile and decided to dive into a SFF build as my first PC build. Using this as my 1080p gaming machine as I'm using a Dell P2414H monitor and I only play games like Dota 2 most of the time so no need for like super high end GPUs.

This is my specs :

i5-6400
Asrock H170m-itx/ac
Patriot 2133 8gb DDR4
MSI GTX960 OC 2GB
Silverstone 450W 80+ Gold SFX PSU.
Silverstone ML07B

Right now at idle everything runs at 40+C. Ambient temperature around 28C. Was wondering if I should get a water cooler for my CPU and 2 pressure optimized case fans for my build?



Any tips for cable management?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Right now at idle everything runs at 40+C. Ambient temperature around 28C. Was wondering if I should get a water cooler for my CPU and 2 pressure optimized case fans for my build?
> 
> Any tips for cable management?


No need for water cooling with this non k cpu! Just get a decent cpu cooler, there are plenty variants here in the forum. For case fans I can recommend noctua and Bequiet! You mean pressure optimized for the water cooling?? Because another way it does not make much sense.

For cable management:
-Try to get the all the front i/o cables behind the psu!(maybe except audio)
-use the empty space behind the gpu bracket (in front of psu) to get cables out of the way
-route 8pin cpu-power behind the pci slot
-you have no optical drive? Then put for example to long sata cables in there
- use zip ties!


----------



## gyianz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> No need for water cooling with this non k cpu! Just get a decent cpu cooler, there are plenty variants here in the forum. For case fans I can recommend noctua and Bequiet! You mean pressure optimized for the water cooling?? Because another way it does not make much sense.
> 
> For cable management:
> -Try to get the all the front i/o cables behind the psu!(maybe except audio)
> -use the empty space behind the gpu bracket (in front of psu) to get cables out of the way
> -route 8pin cpu-power behind the pci slot
> -you have no optical drive? Then put for example to long sata cables in there
> - use zip ties!


For example there's Noctua NF-S12 which is sound optimized and Noctua NF-P12 which is pressure optimized which are both case fans.

And thanks for the cable management tips.. will definitely reroute the cables when i install the case fans


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> For example there's Noctua NF-S12 which is sound optimized and Noctua NF-P12 which is pressure optimized which are both case fans.
> 
> And thanks for the cable management tips.. will definitely reroute the cables when i install the case fans


Normally pressure opimized fans are only for use on radiators and cpu coolers. I dont know how much better it will be since there are fans on your gtx960 anyway..
Pressure optimized fans are also louder most of the time (my noctua nf-f12 where so annoying..)

I can recommend the Bequiet! Pure wings 2. these are very quiet fans for only 9€ each and they look really good!

Or you can go for the noctua redux line. For example the NF-S12B is a good mix between airflow and pressure and its cheaper! (But also without the fancy Accessories^^)


----------



## gyianz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Normally pressure opimized fans are only for use on radiators and cpu coolers. I dont know how much better it will be since there are fans on your gtx960 anyway..
> Pressure optimized fans are also louder most of the time (my noctua nf-f12 where so annoying..)
> 
> I can recommend the Bequiet! Pure wings 2. these are very quiet fans for only 9€ each and they look really good!
> 
> Or you can go for the noctua redux line. For example the NF-S12B is a good mix between airflow and pressure and its cheaper! (But also without the fancy Accessories^^)


Any recommendations on the Corsair CAS AF 120 fans? Don't have the redux line available around me. There's also another option which is the NF-S12A-FLX case fan


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Normally pressure opimized fans are only for use on radiators and cpu coolers. I dont know how much better it will be since there are fans on your gtx960 anyway..
> Pressure optimized fans are also louder most of the time (my noctua nf-f12 where so annoying..)
> 
> I can recommend the Bequiet! Pure wings 2. these are very quiet fans for only 9€ each and they look really good!
> 
> Or you can go for the noctua redux line. For example the NF-S12B is a good mix between airflow and pressure and its cheaper! (But also without the fancy Accessories^^)


Pressure optimized fans are fantastic for any sort of restricted air intake, especially those that are filtered. Fans with low static pressure(like the corsair AF series) tend to fall flat when trying to pull air through a filter.

Are you controlling the nf-f12 properly using PWM?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> Are you controlling the nf-f12 properly using PWM?


For shure I did...
No these noctuas started making noise at around 650rpm, while I can barely hear the bequiets at 1000rpm (they almost never go that high)

I don't use the filter... to much resistence and not compatible with my latest mod^^


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> For shure I did...
> No these noctuas started making noise at around 650rpm, while I can barely hear the bequiets at 1000rpm (they almost never go that high)
> 
> I don't use the filter... to much resistence and not compatible with my latest mod^^


Hi melvin, i am planning to use EKWB predator 240 for the GPU with the EK-FC980 GTX Ti TF5 - Acetal+Nickel GPU kit. y will need to do some case modding, maybe y will pace the predator on top, for aesthetics, but i will need to drill two holes for tubes.

what gpu temps you get?

which model are those bequiet?

nice work!


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Hi melvin, i am planning to use EKWB predator 240 for the GPU with the EK-FC980 GTX Ti TF5 - Acetal+Nickel GPU kit. y will need to do some case modding, maybe y will pace the predator on top, for aesthetics, but i will need to drill two holes for tubes.
> 
> what gpu temps you get?
> 
> which model are those bequiet?
> 
> nice work!


With my raijintek morpheus I get 64°C with Bequiet! Silent wings 2 at around 950rpm. Although my vrm is getting pretty hot, there you will be much better off with water cooling!!

But since I use the much cheaper Pure wings 2 on my psu, I have to say that these are no louder at all.

My build is all about silence, not much about temps.
This ek system is a pretty beafy one^^
I guess that you can still fit the rad inside and mount the fans on the outside...

Check out the awesome custom loop build from DERICKWM


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> [snip]
> 
> This is my specs :
> 
> i5-6400
> Asrock H170m-itx/ac
> Patriot 2133 8gb DDR4
> MSI GTX960 OC 2GB
> Silverstone 450W 80+ Gold SFX PSU.
> Silverstone ML07B
> 
> Right now at idle everything runs at 40+C. Ambient temperature around 28C. Was wondering if I should get a water cooler for my CPU and 2 pressure optimized case fans for my build?
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips for cable management?


As MelvinGimp mentioned... no need for water cooling in your situation. Many ML07 owners (including me) get great results with the Cryorig C1 Warning, this thing is huge so you have to have all your motherboard connections completed before seating the cooler. Plus you'll loose any space above the motherboard for stuffing excess cable. My motherboard is very similar to yours as I have the Asrock Z170m-itx/ac.

Here's a pick of the C1 mounted on the Asrock Z170m-itx/ac:

NOTE: Due to the angle at which this photo was taken it appears the heatsink partially covers the PCIe slot. This is not the case. With the C1 white plastic shroud removed the PCIe slot is fully available.










In regards to tips for cable management? YES!!! ... you definitely need to purchase the Silverstone PP05-E short cable set! They're short, flat and flexible. Easy to fold and stuff out of the way. Highly recommended for these small cases.


----------



## gyianz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> As MelvinGimp mentioned... no need for water cooling in your situation. Many ML07 owners (including me) get great results with the Cryorig C1 Warning, this thing is huge so you have to have all your motherboard connections completed before seating the cooler. Plus you'll loose any space above the motherboard for stuffing excess cable. My motherboard is very similar to yours as I have the Asrock Z170m-itx/ac.
> 
> Here's a pick of the C1 mounted on the Asrock Z170m-itx/ac:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to tips for cable management? YES!!! ... you definitely need to purchase the Silverstone PP05-E short cable set! They're short, flat and flexible. Easy to fold and stuff out of the way. Highly recommended for these small cases.


The cryorig c1 is 84 AUD without shipping here while the Cooler Master Seidon 120v is only 75 if I pick up from store. Still go for the cryorig?


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> The cryorig c1 is 84 AUD without shipping here while the Cooler Master Seidon 120v is only 75 if I pick up from store. Still go for the cryorig?


Well... I can't argue with the price issue. The Cooler Master Seidon has been used by quite a few members... but... the key factor is "will it work with your particular motherboard"? While some coolers (both air and water) work for some builds, they don't work for others due to CPU orientation on the specific motherboard in question.

For example in > this post < by Jimhans1, he shows the Seidon working quite well on a Asrock Z77E-itx ... but, look at the two CPU locations between his board and yours.



Not saying it won't work with yours, just that I don't know. At first glance, and based on the CPU locations between these two (left to right and top to bottom), it appears you could just flip the cooler 180 degrees for your board. But... then it appears the cooler tubing and fan might interfere with the PCIe slot /riser location.

Ideally, another member with your motherboard that has used the Cooler Master Seidon 120v will be able to jump in and offer some words of wisdom. But... first things first... you'll have to resolve your cable situation or you'll have no room for Seidons tubing. Remember: A good performing air cooler is better than an under performing water cooling because of kinked tubing!


----------



## gyianz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Well... I can't argue with the price issue. The Cooler Master Seidon has been used by quite a few members... but... the key factor is "will it work with your particular motherboard"? While some coolers (both air and water) work for some builds, they don't work for others due to CPU orientation on the specific motherboard in question.
> 
> For example in > this post < by Jimhans1, he shows the Seidon working quite well on a Asrock Z77E-itx ... but, look at the two CPU locations between his board and yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying it won't work with yours, just that I don't know. At first glance, and based on the CPU locations between these two (left to right and top to bottom), it appears you could just flip the cooler 180 degrees for your board. But... then it appears the cooler tubing and fan might interfere with the PCIe slot /riser location.
> 
> Ideally, another member with your motherboard that has used the Cooler Master Seidon 120v will be able to jump in and offer some words of wisdom. But... first things first... you'll have to resolve your cable situation or you'll have no room for Seidons tubing. Remember: A good performing air cooler is better than an under performing water cooling because of kinked tubing!


That's a fair statement. I've ordered the cable set you recommended. Should be here next week or so. It seems like from his post, the tubing is quite close to the PCIE slot, and while my cpu position is further away from the PCIE slot. I guess I should tidy up my cables before proceeding with the cpu cooler. Any thoughts on the Noctua NL9i cooler?


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> That's a fair statement. I've ordered the cable set you recommended. Should be here next week or so. It seems like from his post, the tubing is quite close to the PCIE slot, and while my cpu position is further away from the PCIE slot. I guess I should tidy up my cables before proceeding with the cpu cooler. Any thoughts on the Noctua NL9i cooler?


Well... if you mean the Noctua NF-L9i its a nice cooler...gets lots of good reviews and is a lot smaller as well as shorter than the Cryorig C1 so you would think it will fit in the case. My concern is the L91i is a 95mm square with the CPU mount location on the cooler in the dead center so you can't rotate it or re-orientate the cooler if it hits anything.



Based on my rough measurements it should just clear the memory slots and the left edge of the board. BUT... please don't go by what I'm saying. I'd hate for you to buy a cooler that won't work. I even tried a mock up on pcpartpicker ... thinking if the cooler won't work with your motherboard and the ML07 it would flag it as a compatibility issue. However, the problem is I didn't see the L91i listed as one of the options.

Anyway, to get an idea of how tricky the cooler selection and placement can get based on the motherboard and CPU mounting location take a look at > *this post* < from ruffhi.


----------



## gyianz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Well... if you mean the Noctua NF-L9i its a nice cooler...gets lots of good reviews and is a lot smaller as well as shorter than the Cryorig C1 so you would think it will fit in the case. My concern is the L91i is a 95mm square with the CPU mount location on the cooler in the dead center so you can't rotate it or re-orientate the cooler if it hits anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on my rough measurements it should just clear the memory slots and the left edge of the board. BUT... please don't go by what I'm saying. I'd hate for you to buy a cooler that won't work. I even tried a mock up on pcpartpicker ... thinking if the cooler won't work with your motherboard and the ML07 it would flag it as a compatibility issue. However, the problem is I didn't see the L91i listed as one of the options.
> 
> Anyway, to get an idea of how tricky the cooler selection and placement can get based on the motherboard and CPU mounting location take a look at > *this post* < from ruffhi.


Really appreciate what you've done so far in helping me with all the links and discussion. I'm not too sure what config you placed in pcpartpicker but I manage to select it in the config. This is the permalink
Pcpartpicker ML07 config


----------



## BuzuBuzu

Hello Everyone,

I'm trying to build a new PC using Silverstone's FTZ01 case. I seem to have hit a dead end in my build and I would love to hear some advice from other FTZ01 owners.

My problem is that I can't for the life of me connect the video card to the PCI-E riser in the case. My motherboard fits in the case without problems and connects very well with the integrated PCI-E riser, however there's about 2cm between the other end of the PCI-E riser and the connector on the graphics card. The way the card slides into the expansion slot in the back of the case prevents it from getting anywhere near the PCI-E riser connection. Is this just a problem with the video card I purchased (EVGA Geforce GTX 960 4GB)? I've looked at other cards online and to be honest I think they look exactly like the one I'm trying to put in. It seems that I need a card whose connector is extremely long (over 3cm), or whose expansion slot plate does extend at all past it's connector. Another troubling feature is that the PCI-E riser connection for the graphics card is a little obstructed by a plastic frame/bracket holding the riser in place which really leaves room only for the width of the connection (my card has some plastic "bits" around the connection which would get stuck against the plastic frame/bracket).

I'm looking forward to hearing any suggestions on how to solve this. Do I need a new a card? Should I give up on the FTZ01? Should I but a PCI-E ribbon cable to cover the distance between the riser and the graphics card? Do those ribbon cables even work?

I've attached some pictures to help show the problem:


----------



## gyianz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuzuBuzu*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to build a new PC using Silverstone's FTZ01 case. I seem to have hit a dead end in my build and I would love to hear some advice from other FTZ01 owners.
> 
> My problem is that I can't for the life of me connect the video card to the PCI-E riser in the case. My motherboard fits in the case without problems and connects very well with the integrated PCI-E riser, however there's about 2cm between the other end of the PCI-E riser and the connector on the graphics card. The way the card slides into the expansion slot in the back of the case prevents it from getting anywhere near the PCI-E riser connection. Is this just a problem with the video card I purchased (EVGA Geforce GTX 960 4GB)? I've looked at other cards online and to be honest I think they look exactly like the one I'm trying to put in. It seems that I need a card whose connector is extremely long (over 3cm), or whose expansion slot plate does extend at all past it's connector. Another troubling feature is that the PCI-E riser connection for the graphics card is a little obstructed by a plastic frame/bracket holding the riser in place which really leaves room only for the width of the connection (my card has some plastic "bits" around the connection which would get stuck against the plastic frame/bracket).
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing any suggestions on how to solve this. Do I need a new a card? Should I give up on the FTZ01? Should I but a PCI-E ribbon cable to cover the distance between the riser and the graphics card? Do those ribbon cables even work?
> 
> I've attached some pictures to help show the problem:


Is there an added pcie connector which you have to use to sort of extend the connection so you could fit the graphics card. Try looking for it in your case. Had a similar problem when I was building my rig yesterday. Try watching this 



. The video is for RVZ01 but I think it should be similar


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> Is there an added pcie connector which you have to use to sort of extend the connection so you could fit the graphics card. Try looking for it in your case. Had a similar problem when I was building my rig yesterday. Try watching this
> 
> 
> 
> . The video is for RVZ01 but I think it should be similar


Wow... it sounds like that little riser "extension" shown would be certainly fill the gap to BuzBuzu's problem, but I thought... or was hoping... that Silverstone eliminated that "double / piggyback" riser extension during one of their latest redesigns. Why am I hoping? Because my ML07 (ver. 1.3) just got delivered today and that little extension (if needed) is no where to be found.











Scorpion49 posted the photo below, right here in overclock... Post #7! way back in Feb 2014...


----------



## gyianz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Wow... it sounds like that little riser "extension" shown would be certainly fill the gap to BuzBuzu's problem, but I thought... or was hoping... that Silverstone eliminated that "double / piggyback" riser extension during one of their latest redesigns. Why am I hoping? Because my ML07 (ver. 03) just got delivered today and that little extension (if needed) is no where to be found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion49 posted the photo below, right here in overclock... Post #7! way back in Feb 2014...


Oh what, it is not in your package? Maybe you don't need it? I'm actually waiting to see what you build inside your ML07 and maybe see how I can improve my build


----------



## poopsockk

How is my build looking, guys? I'm buying the parts later today.

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K
CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600
SSD: Kingston SSDNow V Series 128GB
SSD: Sandisk Ultra II 960GB
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB (Multiple, from old builds)
Other: Thermaltake BlacX Duet eSATA USB Dual Hard Drives Docking Station (Access to HDD's)
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan X 12GB Video Card (Gift, has to be in this build)
Case: Silverstone ML08B-H
Power Supply: Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX

Anything I can improve on? My biggest worries are heat and dust issues.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> Oh what, it is not in your package? Maybe you don't need it? I'm actually waiting to see what you build inside your ML07 and maybe see how I can improve my build


If I'm not mistaken you already have a ML07. Correct?...did you get that little extension card with yours?
Other than the case, cables, a pack of screws and the four feet/case stands... this is all I got with mine


----------



## gyianz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken you already have a ML07. Correct?...did you get that little extension card with yours?


Yes I did get it with me in the case accessories box. Try looking for it inside the white box where they place all the screws and what not.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> Yes I did get it with me in the case accessories box. Try looking for it inside the white box where they place all the screws and what not.


Dang... that's not a good sign. Accessory box? Ha. There was no box of accessories with mine.







Upon opening the outer genuine factory printed Silverstone ML07B box... all I found was the ML07 case (wrapped in a plastic bag) and suspended between two styrofoam blocks on each side. (Appeared to be packed very carefully) Upon removing the lid / cover of the ML07, inside was a plastic bag containing the rubber feet, GPU holders, assorted screws, the Silverstone badge and the instruction manual. Nothing else. The GPU / optical drive holder with attached riser card were secured inside the case with the PSU and SSD cages. Thats it.

Sheesh... I have no idea what to do as far as getting the adapter (if needed). Contact Silverstone? I sure hate to tear it all down and return the entire case...as well as lost time waiting for the replacement. I'm just hoping the difference between my case and yours is I have one of the newer versions. Mine is ver 1.3... identified by having the larger 120mm PSU vent in the cover and the lower power plug position for the PSU.


----------



## gyianz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Dang... that's not a good sign. Accessory box? Ha. There was no box of accessories with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon opening the outer genuine factory printed Silverstone ML07B box... all I found was the ML07 case (wrapped in a plastic bag) and suspended between two styrofoam blocks on each side. (Appeared to be packed very carefully) Upon removing the lid / cover of the ML07, inside was a plastic bag containing the rubber feet, GPU holders, assorted screws, the Silverstone badge and the instruction manual. Nothing else. The GPU / optical drive holder with attached riser card were secured inside the case with the PSU and SSD cages. Thats it.
> 
> Sheesh... I have no idea what to do as far as getting the adapter (if needed). Contact Silverstone? I sure hate to tear it all down and return the entire case...as well as lost time waiting for the replacement. I'm just hoping the difference between my case and yours is I have one of the newer versions. Mine is ver 03... identified by having the larger 120mm PSU vent in the cover and the lower power plug position for the PSU.


Have you tried fitting your GPU into the riser card yet?


----------



## Mateus23

Hi,

Like I said in a previous post here I'm building a new PC based in the Raven RVZ02. I already bought the windowed version of the case and all the components except the CPU cooler.
Here's the build:

*Motherboard:* ASRock H170M-ITX/AC
*CPU:* Intel i5-6600
*GPU:* XFX Radeon R9 390 DD Black Edition
*PSU:* Silverstone SX500-LG
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB DDR4
*SSD:* SanDisk Ultra II 480GB
As for the CPU cooler I was thinking about getting the Silverstone AR06 but it is sold out everywhere I looked at. Now I'm considering getting a different cooler in the same price range. Since I won't overclock the CPU I don't need something extremely efficient. I just want something that does the job and that is preferentially quiet. What cooler should I get?

Thanks for the suggestions so far! It helped me a lot deciding which parts to get.


----------



## ocdMoss

Case: *RVZ01B*
Coolers: *Cryorig C1*, *Noctua NH-L12*
Motherboard: *Asus Z170I Pro Gaming*
Novice, FIRST Build

Hi All,

Been lurking, reading, and watching build videos. Appreciate all the advice and pictures of building in these SilverStone cases. Sharing a few mock-ups I made that might be useful.

I'm interested in the Asus Z170I Pro Gaming motherboard, best i can tell, the heatsink mounting holes are identical to the Z97I-Plus (fan headers and the 24pin power are in the same location, as well). Other ports and sockets have shifted around a bit, but generally same layout.

Earlier posts noted that the Cryorig C1 is not compatible with the Z97I board as it overhangs the PCIe slot, I'm not sure if this is with the shroud on or off. Here is my mockup of the Z170I with images from the Cryorig site. I'm also considering the NH-L12, and this is shown in the orientation I think best in the third image:

  

Scale 4 pixels = 1mm. (i.e., M-ITX board = 170mm x 170mm = 680px x 680px in these images)

I plan to use the RVZ01 in the tower orientation with the GPU compartment on top. So the motherboard is oriented with the PCIe at the top edge, and the I/O ports to the right (back of the RVZ01). The large white square marks the headsink mounting holes. The oranges are Power sockets, the yellows are SATA ports, the purples are front panel headers, and the blues are the three 4-pin fan headers.

The second image has the Cryorig C1 overhanging the PCIe slot. I don't know how big the the heatsink is without the shroud. If someone has a measurement, please post it for us. I found a few images of the C1 without the shroud, but they are small, and in perspective, so i'm not confident of the accuracy after scaling and skewing. I've tried to align the images using the fan screw holes and It looks close, but had to tell for sure if it touches the PCIe slot. So it's possible that C1 may fit without the shroud.

The third image is of the NH-L12, with the heatpipes pointing upwards. This also aligns the heatpipes and the slight curvature of the contact plate with the long axis of the actual CPU under the IHS. According to a review on overclockers.com, this makes a bit of difference ~4-5°C. See about 2/3 way down the article an starts before the section "Looking for an Explanation" if you're interested. http://www.overclockers.com/noctua-nhl12-review/

I think (hoping) the tips of the NH-L12 heatpipes just miss the PCIe riser.

Appreciate any experiences on the Z170I Pro Gaming (or Z97I-Plus) air-cooled (not ready for water cooling







) in the RVZ01 variants.

I made these images for my own use, might be useful for others considering these components or thinking about the wiring and cable management.

Cheers
--
Edited for minor errors and image alignment


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> Case: *RVZ01B*
> Coolers: *Cryorig C1*, *Noctua NH-L12*
> Motherboard: *Asus Z170I Pro Gaming*
> Novice, FIRST Build
> 
> [snip]...
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to use the RVZ01 in the tower orientation with the GPU compartment on top. So the motherboard is oriented with the PCIe at the top edge, and the I/O ports to the right (back of the RVZ01). The large white square marks the headsink mounting holes. The oranges are Power sockets, the yellows are SATA ports, the purples are front panel headers, and the blues are the three 4-pin fan headers.
> 
> Appreciate any experiences on the Z170I Pro Gaming (or Z97I-Plus) air-cooled (not ready for water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) in the RVZ01 variants.
> 
> I made these images for my own use, might be useful for others considering these components or thinking about the wiring and cable management.
> 
> Cheers
> --
> Edited for minor errors and image alignment


Nice job on your layout images. I'm afraid I can't respond to the Z170i or Plus models specifically but I can tell you the Cryorig C1 has been successfully mounted on both *Asrock Z170m-itx/ac* - and- an *Asrock H97M-ITX/ac*.

Just FYI: In case you haven't seen them yet > here < are some more Asrock and Cryorig C1 drawings created by ruffhi (in the event they might offer additional insight).

Here's a tip... don't worry about location of the SATA connectors, front panel headers or anything like that. Basically during the assembly you do all the motherboard wiring first and mount the heatsink last because you won't be able to reach / access the majority of the motherboard connections once the heatsink is installed. Typically you only need to concern yourself with four things when fitting your heatsink.
1) Ideally the heatsink will be clear (set back) and not overhang any of the motherboard edges.
2) Make sure the PCIe slot is open and accessible (you don't want the heatsink to overhang it.)
3) Make sure the total height of heatsink & fan assembly will fit within the confines of your case (top to bottom).
4) Make sure the heatsink will clear your choice of memory DIMMS... (ideally low profile memory so you don't have to remove memory heatsinks or cooling fins)

As you can see I have plenty of clearance using HyperX modules (HX421C14FBK2/16) with the Cryorig C1


----------



## BuzuBuzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> Is there an added pcie connector which you have to use to sort of extend the connection so you could fit the graphics card. Try looking for it in your case. Had a similar problem when I was building my rig yesterday. Try watching this
> 
> 
> 
> . The video is for RVZ01 but I think it should be similar


Thanks so much. I don't know how I missed that piece before, though in my defense the piece isn't listed in the part list in the manual. I got the card in just a minute ago and it looks good.

Next step for me is cleaning the factory thermal paste of a Corsair H60 liquid CPU cooler, putting some new (and improved) paste on, and clamping the cooler to the CPU on the motherboard.

Is anyone using the Corsair H60 here? Any hurdles in getting it inside the case? The cooling hoses are a little thick and stiff, I hope they allow me to get a nice even contact between the CPU and the cooler without having to clean and reapply the paste again.

Thanks again for the suggestions to my first problem.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuzuBuzu*
> 
> Thanks so much. I don't know how I missed that piece before, though in my defense the piece isn't listed in the part list in the manual. I got the card in just a minute ago and it looks good.
> 
> Next step for me is cleaning the factory thermal paste of a Corsair H60 liquid CPU cooler, putting some new (and improved) paste on, and clamping the cooler to the CPU on the motherboard.
> 
> Is anyone using the Corsair H60 here? Any hurdles in getting it inside the case? The cooling hoses are a little thick and stiff, I hope they allow me to get a nice even contact between the CPU and the cooler without having to clean and reapply the paste again.
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestions to my first problem.


So... can I ask you where you found it? Specifically? I can't find mine. I went through the shipping box last night and also inspected both pieces of styrofoam packing. At first I though I might be okay because mine is not shown as part in the instruction manual either! Now I think I'm screwed.

In regards to installing the H60... check out > this post < . Sounds like you may have your work cut out for you.


----------



## BuzuBuzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> So... can I ask you where you found it? Specifically? I can't find mine. I went through the shipping box last night and also inspected both pieces of styrofoam packing. At first I though I might be okay because mine is not shown as part in the instruction manual either! Now I think I'm screwed.


I found it near the bottom of the small cardboard box that came *inside* my Silverstone case (FTZ01). It was in its own small zip-lock bag among the other case accessories (fan filters, rubber feet, vertical stand, screws, etc.). I don't know how I missed it originally or the two times I checked again to see if there was anything that would let me connect the graphics card to the riser.

If it's not in there, and didn't fall out while you were unpacking or something then you have a definite cause to complain to Silverstone. I doubt that little part is worth a lot, so I think they should mail you a new one with minimal fuss.

Here's a picture of the part installed and the small zip-lock bag that it came in:


----------



## ocdMoss

*RVZ01* & Variants:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Nice job on your layout images. I'm afraid I can't respond to the Z170i or Plus models specifically but I can tell you the Cryorig C1 has been successfully mounted on both *Asrock Z170m-itx/ac* - and- an *Asrock H97M-ITX/ac*.


Thanks I've been trying to keep tabs on the RVZ01 discussion between you folks, all the while trying to avoid getting sidetracked reading about the RVZ02 variants interleaved between the RVZ01 posts.







The RVZ02 looks friendlier to build, but I'm hoping for better cooling potential with the case fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Just FYI: In case you haven't seen them yet > here < are some more Asrock and Cryorig C1 drawings created by ruffhi (in the event they might offer additional insight).


Oh nice, I'll have to track down and read those posts. Looks like ruffhi used a Z97I-Plus for his mock-ups so they are applicable to the Z170I. I think my images might be more accurate, but I don't know - it's the first time I'm doing it like this. So no proof of accuracy. Heh.

I also found that only one orientation will work, as ruffhi showed; the heatpipes needs to terminate near the PCIe slot, pointing up in my images.

I remember reading your discussion with SHwoKing about the C1 and choosing a motherboard, here's a mock-up of the ASRock Z170 ITX in the orientation as I've had the Asus:

   

Scale 4pixels = 1mm; First/Top two are ASRock, As before, the power sockets, front panel headers, SATA ports, and fan headers are shown. (orange, purple [woops I left out the USB2 header since I wont be using them; bottom left, between power and fan], yellow, blue). The dimensions of the C1 as per specs are shown in green. Cryorig doesn't tell us the dimensions without the shroud. The third image has the Asus Z170I overlayed, the tiny red rectangle shows the offset of the 1151 socket from the ASRock board. It is 8x20 pixels, or 2mm x 5mm. So I think the *socket on the Asus Z170I is 5mm closer to the PCIe slot*. I don't know if that still leaves enough clearance or runs in to the riser _even with the shroud off_. I think SHwoKing mentioned a similar offset when he was making his choice between the ASRock and the Asus. Fourth image is a repeat from earlier post of the mock-up of C1 on Asus Z170I Pro Gaming here for comparison; definitely overhangs the PCIe slot. How much bigger is that shroud?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Here's a tip... don't worry about location of the SATA connectors, front panel headers or anything like that. Basically during the assembly you do all the motherboard wiring first and mount the heatsink last because you won't be able to reach / access the majority of the motherboard connections once the heatsink is installed. Typically you only need to concern yourself with four things when fitting your heatsink.


Hm more things to think about. The way the SATA ports are located under the NH-L12 had me thinking how to get the cables out from under the heatsink.

I found 8" SATA left angled cables for $0.99 on sale at amazon; so I snagged 4 of them. I think they'll work well, the cables will attach and point AWAY from the RAM slots, and being only 8" I can get them to the 2.5" bays without too much excess cable to worry about for cable management.

Another thing I like about the Z170I are the location of the three fan headers; all PWM 4-pin. The CPU FanHeader will be for the cooler, the Chassis FanHeader #1 will be for single Case Fan. The other Chassis FanHeader #2 is conveniently located near the edge of the board closest to the 2 GPU compartment Fans. The short distance (after splitting) to the two case fans will hopefully reduce excess cable clutter.

Any recommendation for the *dual GPU case fans*? This will be for a GTX 960. I'm leaning towards 120mmx25mm regular thick ones. I was thinking maybe the Corsair SP120 PWM High Performance, and I can use the PWM to run it at the same speeds as the Quiet edition, and sill have a higher performance ceiling if I upgrade the GPU later. ~$30 for pair.

_hansen6_ makes a good point that 25mm thick fans may be preferable over slim fans with open air cooler GPUs that have the "passive cooling under 60°C" feature
_skintrade_ is using a Strix GTX 960 with the stock fans. I'm actually considering this, but trying to see if I can find a good deal.
_MelvinGimp_ recommended Noctuas and BeQuiets. BeQuiets are kinda expensive on Amazon. He also found he NF-F12 annoying. (one comes with the NH-L12 and can be used as a case fan, since we'd use the NH-L12 in one-fan-mode 66mm tall) He does suggest considering NF-S12Bs
_SHwoKing_ recommends "Scythe Slip Stream 1200 RPM or Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 would be a good choice."
_wishy1_ uses two Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 120mm x 15mm for low noise, better clearance / ease of air flow - and hopefully lower temperatures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> 1) Ideally the heatsink will be clear (set back) and not overhang any of the motherboard edges.
> 2) Make sure the PCIe slot is open and accessible (you don't want the heatsink to overhang it.)
> 3) Make sure the total height of heatsink & fan assembly will fit within the confines of your case (top to bottom).
> 4) Make sure the heatsink will clear your choice of memory DIMMS... (ideally low profile memory so you don't have to remove memory heatsinks or cooling fins)


About the heatsink&#8230; Yeah, that 83mm cooler limit is like the first thing I check, while shopping for coolers. With a 13-15mm thick case fan, the cooler can be max of 68-70mm tall.
As far as overhanging the motherboard, I think I read in the RVZ01 manual that there's 7mm of space between the motherboard and the PSU cage, and 10mm from the edge of the motherboard to the "bottom" of the case. The other two edges you can't overhang; PCIe card and the I/O Shield block these directions.
For the RAM, I'm not planning tall ones. They HyperX you have are 34.04mm tall per spec sheet. The prices on those haven't fallen enough for me&#8230; I did find the Corsair LPX on sale, and they don't look to be larger. Noctua's RAM compatibility says they're fit under the NH-L12, so the Corsairs are less than 43mm tall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> As you can see I have plenty of clearance using HyperX modules (HX421C14FBK2/16) with the Cryorig C1


Nice, the C1 spec sheet says the RAM clearance is 42mm - so that's 4mm clearance there. I like the look of the HyperX, but the Red Corsairs were cheaper when I looked.









I finally ordered my RVZ01B, delayed to see if I can find an okay deal and also give myself a decent chance of getting a v1.5 or later revision. Now the priority when it arrives is to check for A) *"v1.5"* on the box label, and B) dig in the accessory box for that _short second PCIe riser_. Heh.

Thanks and Cheers
Edit: minor errors, added 4th image (repeat of 2nd image from earlier post) for comparison.


----------



## luke1988

Hi all!

@ocdMoss:
I have almost the same build that you are planning.

Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
i5 6600
Noctua NH-L12
Raven RVZ01
16GB Crucial RAM
Asus GTX 960 Strix

I can say that the NH-L12 fits, but it is very close.
The fins of the heatsink almost touch the PCIe raiser. I have mounted the cooler as seen on your image.
I used the top fan (NF-F12) of the cooler as case fan for the GPU.
The heatsink of the NH-L12 is cooled by the stock fan (at the moment) and with the stock 92mm Noctua fan.

If you are planning to also use an optical drive i would not choose the Strix GTX 960 again.
Because of the cooler of the card it is not easy to install the GPU/optical drive bracket at all.
It is difficult for me to explain because I have no pictures of it, but I had to "bend" the whole bracket a lot to get it in.

At the moment my build runs in vertical position maybe 1m next to me on my desk.
I'm not satisfied with the fans I have actually in use...
The NF-F12 is quite loud at around 800 rpm, but more from the holes in the case where he is mounted.
The stock fan also makes noise at high rpm.

My plan is to get 2 Bequiet Silent Wings as GPU fans, and some low profile (15mm) fan (140 or 120mm) for the CPU.
The 92mm fan of the NH-L12 will stay.

If you have some questions I'll try to answer them.

Sorry for my bad English ;-(


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> How is my build looking, guys? I'm buying the parts later today.
> 
> Anything I can improve on? My biggest worries are heat and dust issues.


CPU-cooler: I would get something beefier like cryorig C1 or Raijintek Pallas. I guess you wanna OC that thing right?

Power Supply: have you considerd a 500W SFX-L PSU? doesn't matter if from Silverstone, chieftec or sharkoon.
these sfx PSU's can get pretty noisy and 600w is not needed for your build.

Case: the ML08B is pretty small for a 250w TDP card! without additional fans above it and the reference design
I promise it will thermal throttle!! Maybe go for rvz01/ftz01,Milo ML07

Is dust a big Issue?? dusyt environment? I had mine running without dustfilters for 4 month now
and there was almost nothing in there. These dustfilter on the otherside will dratically reduce airflow into the case!!!

Maybe go for 16gb ram?^^ its so cheap atm (here in germany 8gb under 40€)


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> How is my build looking, guys? I'm buying the parts later today.
> 
> The NF-F12 is quite loud at around 800 rpm, but more from the holes in the case where he is mounted.
> The stock fan also makes noise at high rpm.
> 
> My plan is to get 2 Bequiet Silent Wings as GPU fans, and some low profile (15mm) fan (140 or 120mm) for the CPU.
> The 92mm fan of the NH-L12 will stay.


I have the same experience wit hthe noctua NF-F12! I got some Silent Wings and am very happy with them.
My Tip: get Pure wings instead of Silent wings. They cost half and perfom similar.

For the cpu fan: the stock of my Raijintek Pallas was actually very good. It is very similar to
the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14. Its lower rpm, but should be decent for your non k cpu.


----------



## luke1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> I have the same experience wit hthe noctua NF-F12! I got some Silent Wings and am very happy with them.
> My Tip: get Pure wings instead of Silent wings. They cost half and perfom similar.
> 
> For the cpu fan: the stock of my Raijintek Pallas was actually very good. It is very similar to
> the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14. Its lower rpm, but should be decent for your non k cpu.


Thanks for the tip!

The Pure Wings look good.
I think i will also get the Prolimatech for the CPU.

Do you know if I need an adapter to use both Pure Wings on one header of my MB?
Or can I use the Y-adapter delivered with the RVZ01?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luke1988*
> 
> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> The Pure Wings look good.
> I think i will also get the Prolimatech for the CPU.
> 
> Do you know if I need an adapter to use both Pure Wings on one header of my MB?
> Or can I use the Y-adapter delivered with the RVZ01?


the Y-splitter that comes wit the case will do just fine.


----------



## luke1988

Ok, thanks!
I was a bit confused because not all pins of this splitter are connected.

Do you think the 120mm version of the Prolimatech is also "enough" for my system? (I think so)
Because the 140mm Version is hard to get (in Austria) without high shipping costs...


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luke1988*
> 
> Ok, thanks!
> I was a bit confused because not all pins of this splitter are connected.
> 
> Do you think the 120mm version of the Prolimatech is also "enough" for my system? (I think so)
> Because the 140mm Version is hard to get (in Austria) without high shipping costs...


1 pin on 1 of the 2 connectors is left out because this is the rpm pin and you just need to watch the rpm of 1 fan when you split it.

Yeah austalia^^ move to europe or america XD

No really, order what is available in your country


----------



## luke1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> 1 pin on 1 of the 2 connectors is left out because this is the rpm pin and you just need to watch the rpm of 1 fan when you split it.
> 
> Yeah austalia^^ move to europe or america XD
> 
> No really, order what is available in your country


Ok, that makes sense, thanks.

No, not Australia^^ *Austria* (your neighbour :-D )

Maybe I'll get the Raijintek Aeolus Alpha first for testing.
This is the one that comes with the Pallas, right?
Because you've said that this one is also not bad.
I can get this one without delivery costs (this is the right word, not shipping costs :-D ) from amazon.

The Aeolus Alpha would be ca. 13€, the Prolimatech including delivery costs 25€ or more. That is almost too much for 1 fan I think^^

(You can answer per PM in German if you want to)


----------



## ma2k5

Hi Guys,

I have just bit the bullet and ordered the FTZ01 - looking to make my first mini-ITX build.

Looking at an i5 6XXX build, was looking for peoples opinion on what the best PSU/cooler's/fans are?

*PSU:* I was looking at the Silverstone SLX-L 500w
*Cooler:* Undecided on this, Noctua, Cryorig C1, Silverstone Tundra TD03 Slim liquid cooler or perhaps another liquid cooler?

I believe this case has 3 fan fittings on it - I plan to utilise all of them. Any consensus on the most optimal setup push/pull - static vs af etc for this case?

Looking forward to hearing replies.

Thanks


----------



## msalaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> *RVZ01* & Variants:
> Thanks I've been trying to keep tabs on the RVZ01 discussion between you folks, all the while trying to avoid getting sidetracked reading about the RVZ02 variants interleaved between the RVZ01 posts.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Any recommendation for the *dual GPU case fans*? This will be for a GTX 960. I'm leaning towards 120mmx25mm regular thick ones. I was thinking maybe the Corsair SP120 PWM High Performance, and I can use the PWM to run it at the same speeds as the Quiet edition, and sill have a higher performance ceiling if I upgrade the GPU later. ~$30 for pair.
> 
> _hansen6_ makes a good point that 25mm thick fans may be preferable over slim fans with open air cooler GPUs that have the "passive cooling under 60°C" feature
> _skintrade_ is using a Strix GTX 960 with the stock fans. I'm actually considering this, but trying to see if I can find a good deal.
> _MelvinGimp_ recommended Noctuas and BeQuiets. BeQuiets are kinda expensive on Amazon. He also found he NF-F12 annoying. (one comes with the NH-L12 and can be used as a case fan, since we'd use the NH-L12 in one-fan-mode 66mm tall) He does suggest considering NF-S12Bs
> _SHwoKing_ recommends "Scythe Slip Stream 1200 RPM or Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 would be a good choice."
> _wishy1_ uses two Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 120mm x 15mm for low noise, better clearance / ease of air flow - and hopefully lower temperatures.
> About the heatsink&#8230; Yeah, that 83mm cooler limit is like the first thing I check, while shopping for coolers. With a 13-15mm thick case fan, the cooler can be max of 68-70mm tall.
> As far as overhanging the motherboard, I think I read in the RVZ01 manual that there's 7mm of space between the motherboard and the PSU cage, and 10mm from the edge of the motherboard to the "bottom" of the case. The other two edges you can't overhang; PCIe card and the I/O Shield block these directions.
> For the RAM, I'm not planning tall ones. They HyperX you have are 34.04mm tall per spec sheet. The prices on those haven't fallen enough for me&#8230; I did find the Corsair LPX on sale, and they don't look to be larger. Noctua's RAM compatibility says they're fit under the NH-L12, so the Corsairs are less than 43mm tall.
> Nice, the C1 spec sheet says the RAM clearance is 42mm - so that's 4mm clearance there. I like the look of the HyperX, but the Red Corsairs were cheaper when I looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally ordered my RVZ01B, delayed to see if I can find an okay deal and also give myself a decent chance of getting a v1.5 or later revision. Now the priority when it arrives is to check for A) *"v1.5"* on the box label, and B) dig in the accessory box for that _short second PCIe riser_. Heh.
> 
> Thanks and Cheers
> Edit: minor errors, added 4th image (repeat of 2nd image from earlier post) for comparison.


I have a FTZ01
ASRock Z170 Gaming ITX/AC
Noctua NH-L12
Corsair LPX

With this hardware the NH-L12 only fits in one orientation, bend in the heatpipes pointing to the rear (IO shield) of the board. The end of the heatpipes are within a couple of mm from the power supply, but it fits good. With the Coirsair LPX there is enough room to put a 120x15mm fan under the heatsink. Using the 92x25mm it will hit the memory, so it doesn't fit completely under the fins. There is plenty of room for all motherboard cable connections. The only one that gave me a hard time was the 24pin ATX. I had to route it between the memory and the power supply.

I used a USV-14 for the CPU case fan, stock Silverstones under the GPU (EVGA 970 FTW) and so far temps have been under 50c while playing Fallout 4. Although I don't have a lot of time on the build yet.

I can tell you that information on SFF builds using 170 is limited.

Good luck with your build.


----------



## Swinmail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msalaba*
> 
> Noctua NH-L12
> Corsair LPX
> 
> With the Coirsair LPX there is enough room to put a 120x15mm fan under the heatsink. Using the 92x25mm it will hit the memory, so it doesn't fit completely under the fins.


Hi all, Anyone have information concerning the Noctua NH-L12 with the Gigabyte GA-Z170n-Gaming 5? Will there be the same problem with the 92x25mm fan hitting the memory?


----------



## Elton Noway

*REF: PCIe Riser Card*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BuzuBuzu*
> 
> I found it near the bottom of the small cardboard box that came *inside* my Silverstone case (FTZ01). It was in its own small zip-lock bag among the other case accessories (fan filters, rubber feet, vertical stand, screws, etc.). I don't know how I missed it originally or the two times I checked again to see if there was anything that would let me connect the graphics card to the riser.
> 
> If it's not in there, and didn't fall out while you were unpacking or something then you have a definite cause to complain to Silverstone. I doubt that little part is worth a lot, so I think they should mail you a new one with minimal fuss.


Wow...thanks for the info and all additional detail! Much appreciated. Good news, bad news, the good news is your bag of parts looks exactly like the of parts that came with my case. The bad news... the extender wasn't in the bag










I'm lucky enough to have my own space (man cave / computer room) so everything I received was unpacked one that location. I still have all the original packaging (for everything related to this build) and I've gone through everything a dozen times. No Joy. I guess its time to give Silverstone a call and see what they recommend. Obviously returning the entire case is not an option, at least not for me. Why? Because it's the version I want (v 1.3) and I already started to mod the case. (can you say Dremel tool?)









*UPDATE*
I just got off the phone with Silverstone in Chino California. They actually answered on the first ring! Talked to two reps. Both were very friendly and concerned, apologizing for the missing card. NET: A PCIe Riser card is being shipped out today by Priority Mail! *Can you say AWESOME customer service!*
Thank You Silverstone!









FYI: While on the phone with Silverstone they asked some basic question to make sure they were sending out the right item and to make sure I wasn't missing anything else.Since I just received the case on Monday of this week everything is still fresh in my mind. He had me explain the contents, how everything was packaged. THe net result is we determined Amazon sent me a customer "return"







. How? Well... in addition to the missing PCIe riser, I should have had a white accessory box (not just screws in a zip log baggie), plus a Silverstone Catalog. Plus the rubber feet and Silverstone logo plaque were already attached to the case (good thing I intend to use it horizontally) plus... the paint was scratched around all the case fan screw holes showing evidence someone previously fans mounted. I'll be attaching case fans so the screw hole scratches are no big deal.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> *RVZ01* & Variants:
> Thanks I've been trying to keep tabs on the RVZ01 discussion between you folks, all the while trying to avoid getting sidetracked reading about the RVZ02 variants interleaved between the RVZ01 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RVZ02 looks friendlier to build, but I'm hoping for better cooling potential with the case fans.
> [snip]


I hear you! Once the RVZ02 and ML08 were released the forum got really active with cooling issues and mods. I read them because I find it interesting... I just have to make sure I don't confuse facts between the different case designs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> I remember reading your discussion with SHwoKing about the C1 and choosing a motherboard, here's a mock-up of the ASRock Z170 ITX in the orientation as I've had the Asus:
> 
> 
> 
> Scale 4pixels = 1mm; First/Top two are ASRock, As before, the power sockets, front panel headers, SATA ports, and fan headers are shown. (orange, purple [woops I left out the USB2 header since I wont be using them; bottom left, between power and fan], yellow, blue). The dimensions of the C1 as per specs are shown in green. Cryorig doesn't tell us the dimensions without the shroud. The third image has the Asus Z170I overlayed, the tiny red rectangle shows the offset of the 1151 socket from the ASRock board. It is 8x20 pixels, or 2mm x 5mm. So I think the *socket on the Asus Z170I is 5mm closer to the PCIe slot*. I don't know if that still leaves enough clearance or runs in to the riser _even with the shroud off_. I think SHwoKing mentioned a similar offset when he was making his choice between the ASRock and the Asus.
> 
> How much bigger is that shroud?


Well... oddly enough... I measured the CI without the shroud and its "exactly" 140mm. I found this odd because 140mm is the dimension Cryorig gives with the shroud











Also weird, because as SHwoKing discovered, removing the shroud gives you more clearance between the heatsink and PCIe riser. Hmmm this called for closer inspection. Okay, here's the deal: from side to side (not the side edges where the heat pipes protrude) the shroud fits flush with the cooling fins so its is 140mm with the shroud. _But_... from front to back (one edge of the shroud is molded around the heatsipes) and the shroud on the opposite edge has a flair that overhangs the heatsink by 4mm. So...removing the shroud frees up 4mm and provides a much needed space between the heatsink and riser. I guess that only goes to show how tight these cases are and how something as small as 4mm can make the difference between go / nogo situation.



*EDIT: UPDATE 12/19/2015*
Still not knowing if the white shroud served a purpose, or was just for show... on closer inspection I discovered it was not the entire side of the shroud that hung over 4mm... only the bottom half. it. By cutting the longer edge lengthwise I was able to remove the offending 4mm overhang... and use the heatsink with the shroud installed and still clear the PCIe / GPU card.



Just FYI... in case you haven't seen it... 



 showing a CI being mounted on a ASUS H87I-Plus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> I found 8" SATA left angled cables for $0.99 on sale at amazon; so I snagged 4 of them. I think they'll work well, the cables will attach and point AWAY from the RAM slots, and being only 8" I can get them to the 2.5" bays without too much excess cable to worry about for cable management.


Well...I don't think anyone can argue you haven't put a lot of time and thought into your build!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> Another thing I like about the Z170I are the location of the three fan headers; all PWM 4-pin. The CPU FanHeader will be for the cooler, the Chassis FanHeader #1 will be for single Case Fan. The other Chassis FanHeader #2 is conveniently located near the edge of the board closest to the 2 GPU compartment Fans. The short distance (after splitting) to the two case fans will hopefully reduce excess cable clutter.


Just my two cents, but you certainly apply more emphasis to the locations of power sockets, front panel headers, SATA ports, fan headers etc than I did. To be totally honest, other than the PCIe and CPU sockets on the MB, I never even looked at the location of any other connection points.







My "primary" concern to finding correct motherboard was two fold...
*1)* To find one that had the best assortment of the features that I wanted... (like a M.2 PCIe NVMe, Dual Channel DDR4 etc)
*2)* A motherboard with a CPU layout that when the correct heatsink for the motherboard selected is installed, the heatsink/fan would be (as close as possible) to being centered directly under the CPU case vent, and not situated off to one side of the vent (i.e inefficient cooling)

Actually... a third consideration was price... but I was okay with waiting..... and watching.... and using camelcamelcamel (cool site) to monitor price fluctuations and strike whenever I saw a price in the down cycle. (got all my components that way) Saved big bucks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> Any recommendation for the *dual GPU case fans*? This will be for a GTX 960. I'm leaning towards 120mmx25mm regular thick ones. I was thinking maybe the Corsair SP120 PWM High Performance, and I can use the PWM to run it at the same speeds as the Quiet edition, and sill have a higher performance ceiling if I upgrade the GPU later. ~$30 for pair.
> 
> _hansen6_ makes a good point that 25mm thick fans may be preferable over slim fans with open air cooler GPUs that have the "passive cooling under 60°C" feature
> _skintrade_ is using a Strix GTX 960 with the stock fans. I'm actually considering this, but trying to see if I can find a good deal.
> _MelvinGimp_ recommended Noctuas and BeQuiets. BeQuiets are kinda expensive on Amazon. He also found he NF-F12 annoying. (one comes with the NH-L12 and can be used as a case fan, since we'd use the NH-L12 in one-fan-mode 66mm tall) He does suggest considering NF-S12Bs
> _SHwoKing_ recommends "Scythe Slip Stream 1200 RPM or Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 would be a good choice."
> _wishy1_ uses two Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 120mm x 15mm for low noise, better clearance / ease of air flow - and hopefully lower temperatures.
> [snip]


Well... based on your consolidated list above, its obvious you've did a lot of research so I assume you probably also reviewed my various postings / research into GPU case fan selection. If not > here's a link < to a summary of my research into the why and I eventually selected the *Noctua NF-P12* for my two GPU case fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> I finally ordered my RVZ01B, delayed to see if I can find an okay deal and also give myself a decent chance of getting a v1.5 or later revision. Now the priority when it arrives is to check for A) *"v1.5"* on the box label, and B) dig in the accessory box for that _short second PCIe riser_. Heh.


I feel your pain! I wanted to make sure I got ver 1.3 (latest version for the ML07 case). Last thing I wanted to do was hassle returning a case because it was a downlevel version. Believe or not I monitored Amazon for months!... watching... waiting... for the inventory to drop to zero (i.e. only 11 left in inventory, 7 left, 2 left... then finally... _Out of stock but more on the way_ ) So, when they got them back in stock I placed my order. Good news bad news. The one I received was ver 1.3 Yippie... bad news... as mentioned in my UPDATE of Post# 4903 it was a customer return.







I'm keeping it... C'est la vie


----------



## gyianz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> I feel your pain! I wanted to make sure I got ver 1.3 (latest version for the ML07 case). Last thing I wanted to do was hassle returning a case because it was a downlevel version. Believe or not I monitored Amazon for months!... watching... waiting... for the inventory to drop to zero (i.e. only 11 left in inventory, 7 left, 2 left... then finally... _Out of stock but more on the way_ ) So, when they got them back in stock I placed my order. Good news bad news. The one I received was ver 1.3 Yippie... bad news... as mentioned in my UPDATE of Post# 4903 it was a customer return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping it... C'est la vie


Thank god they sent you one without much hassle. I'm receiving my PP05e cables today for my PSU. Should I remove the centre bracket that holds the 2.5" hard drive for cable management?


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> [snip] I'm receiving my PP05e cables today for my PSU. Should I remove the centre bracket that holds the 2.5" hard drive for cable management?


Well... that's up to you. If you are not using it for a 2.5" drive then it serves no purpose so I'd take it out just to make running all the cable easier.
If you are using it as a 2.5" mount, I'd try taking it out, run the cables then put it back in.

NOTE: Some people complain about the PP05-E cables being stiff. I actually found the stiffness to be an advantage. True, they are not all soft and pliable, easy to maneuver or squish into place. Personally I discovered, because they were stiff, they were easy to fold. "And", once they are bent and/or folded to their location in the case (around a corner or under another cable) they stayed like that.

In some instances, once I had the cable route determined, I unplugged the cable from the power supply and held the cable over the case, then looking down into the case it I'd visualize the area where the cable was to be installed and how it would need to be bent. Then I did my best to bend and fold the cable as necessary (sometimes folding the cable back on itself)... then just lowered it into the case and plugged it in. Obviously you won't be able to do this with all the cables because other cables already installed or other immovable obstacles can get in the way, those you just have to fold and bend as needed to get all of them into the case.

You'll might find yourself taking them out and putting them back changing the sequence of which one goes in first etc... especially if you're real fussy about how it looks. If you experiment and take your time the end result can be a pretty clean looking case.


----------



## gyianz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Well... that's up to you. If you are not using it for a 2.5" drive then it serves no purpose so I'd take it out just to make running all the cable easier.
> If you are using it as a 2.5" mount, I'd try taking it out, run the cables then put it back in.
> 
> NOTE: Some people complain about the PP05-E cables being stiff. I actually found the stiffness to be an advantage. True, they are not all soft and pliable, easy to maneuver or squish into place. Personally I discovered, because they were stiff, they were easy to fold. "And", once they are bent and/or folded to their location in the case (around a corner or under another cable) they stayed like that.
> 
> In some instances, once I had the cable route determined, I unplugged the cable from the power supply and held the cable over the case, then looking down into the case it I'd visualize the area where the cable was to be installed and how it would need to be bent. Then I did my best to bend and fold the cable as necessary (sometimes folding the cable back on itself)... then just lowered it into the case and plugged it in. Obviously you won't be able to do this with all the cables because other cables already installed or other immovable obstacles can get in the way, those you just have to fold and bend as needed to get all of them into the case.
> 
> You'll might find yourself taking them out and putting them back changing the sequence of which one goes in first etc... especially if you're real fussy about how it looks. If you experiment and take your time the end result can be a pretty clean looking case.


Ok. thanks for the tips. Just bit the bullet and got 2 Noctua Redux fans. Was wondering if I should go for a third one and get a PWM splitter for all this. I plan to put the two redux fans for the GPU and maybe get a Corsair AF120 for the CPU side with all as intakes.

P/s : PWM splitters are so exp for what they are


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Power Supply: have you considerd a 500W SFX-L PSU? doesn't matter if from Silverstone, chieftec or sharkoon.
> these sfx PSU's can get pretty noisy and 600w is not needed for your build.


I'm in the process of a similar build to poopsockk with the Titan X except I'm going skylake with a 6700k instead of the i5 he has listed. Do you still think the 500w would hold up for this system or should I go for the SX600-G?

This is the build I have come up with:
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (£323.99 @ Aria PC)
*CPU Cooler:* Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler (£28.99 @ CCL Computers)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (£106.63 @ More Computers)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory (£73.98 @ Amazon UK)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (£82.67 @ CCL Computers)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£259.99 @ Amazon UK)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan X 12GB Video Card (£809.90 @ More Computers)
*Case:* Silverstone ML08B-H HTPC Case (£74.59 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (£71.90 @ CCL Computers)
*Total:* £1832.64
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-12-03 03:55 GMT+0000_

*Edit:* Could someone also clarify on using the CNPS8900 Quiet from Zalman? PCPartpicker has this listed as incompatible but I've seen it in some of the builds here


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> I'm in the process of a similar build to poopsockk with the Titan X except I'm going skylake with a 6700k instead of the i5 he has listed. Do you still think the 500w would hold up for this system or should I go for the SX600-G?


Just do the math yourself...
250w (gpu) + 95w (cpu) + 10w MB + 10w ssd's + 15w (case fans and What-so-ever) = 380w max power draw!

With oc headroom lets say 110% power limit on gpu and oc on cpu...thats 40-60w extra...still far under 500w.

And you will never reach this power draw.Just look for titan xx or 980ti reviews where they give you system power draw.. Its always around 300-330w while heavy gaming!!
The only way to get this full power draw is with synthetic benchmarks!


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Just do the math yourself...
> 250w (gpu) + 95w (cpu) + 10w MB + 10w ssd's + 15w (case fans and What-so-ever) = 380w max power draw!
> 
> With oc headroom lets say 110% power limit on gpu and oc on cpu...thats 40-60w extra...still far under 500w.
> 
> And you will never reach this power draw.Just look for titan xx or 980ti reviews where they give you system power draw.. Its always around 300-330w while heavy gaming!!
> The only way to get this full power draw is with synthetic benchmarks!


Thanks, I'll stick with the 500W one instead then. I was looking at the Tom's Hardware Titan X review for the power draw but it was listing only the titan wattage and I wasn't sure about the rest of the stuff. Will keep this in mind for working it out next time


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Thanks, I'll stick with the 500W one instead then. I was looking at the Tom's Hardware Titan X review for the power draw but it was listing only the titan wattage and I wasn't sure about the rest of the stuff. Will keep this in mind for working it out next time


No problem. I forgot the Ram in the equation, but DDR4 is low power and maybe 1-2w per module....


----------



## TwistedHelixis

Hello

I would really appreciate some advice. and sorry for noobishnes questions.

Just building my first mini atx system and not sure if this graphics card would fit. Before you all start saying check Google the card itself is smaller than Silverstone RVZ01 Raven requires but it is a double width card + the motherboard I want has its 1x PCIE x16 slot right on the edge of the board, so I would imagine the graphics card hangs well over the edge of the motherboard when plugged in and I cant workout if it would hit the RVZ01 case

Z97I AC Intel Z97 (Socket 1150) DDR3 Mini ITX Motherboard
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/msi-z97i-ac-intel-z97-socket-1150-ddr3-mini-itx-motherboard-mb-271-ms.html

GeForce GTX 960 OC 4096MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card (GV-N960OC-4GD)
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-960-oc-4096mb-gddr5-pci-express-graphics-card-gv-n960oc-4gd-gx-171-gi.html

+ this is my build which is cheapish and taken ages to put together but does it all look like it will work together? any advice about the parts I have picked?

Silverstone Raven RVZ01
Z97I AC Intel Z97 (Socket 1150) DDR3 Mini ITX Motherboard
GeForce GTX 960 OC 4096MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card (GV-N960OC-4GD)
Intel Core i5 4590 Haswell
8GB 1866MHz DDR3 CL10 DIMM (Kit of 2) HyperX Fury Black Series
Silverstone Strider 500W Full Modular 80+ Gold Power Supply
Samsung 8x 9.5mm Super-slim Sata Internal Dvdrw Bare Black
SST-AR04 Argon (Thin Mini-ITX) CPU Cooler
SAMSUNG 850 EVO 2.5" 250GB SATA III DDS

Thanks for any help / advice


----------



## loader963

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> I'm in the process of a similar build to poopsockk with the Titan X except I'm going skylake with a 6700k instead of the i5 he has listed. Do you still think the 500w would hold up for this system or should I go for the SX600-G?
> 
> This is the build I have come up with:
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (£323.99 @ Aria PC)
> *CPU Cooler:* Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler (£28.99 @ CCL Computers)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (£106.63 @ More Computers)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory (£73.98 @ Amazon UK)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive (£82.67 @ CCL Computers)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive (£259.99 @ Amazon UK)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan X 12GB Video Card (£809.90 @ More Computers)
> *Case:* Silverstone ML08B-H HTPC Case (£74.59 @ Overclockers.co.uk)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (£71.90 @ CCL Computers)
> *Total:* £1832.64
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-12-03 03:55 GMT+0000_
> 
> *Edit:* Could someone also clarify on using the CNPS8900 Quiet from Zalman? PCPartpicker has this listed as incompatible but I've seen it in some of the builds here


Ive got the exact cpu mobo ram and cooler in my setup. Should be just fine. You are using the filtered version of ml08 correct?


----------



## VladiHarkonnen

Hi

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/corsair-hydro-series-h5-sf-low-profile-liquid-cpu-cooler-cw-9060023-ww-hs-034-cs.html

New cooler I have not seen the specs, maybe fit in RV2
But it is interesting


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loader963*
> 
> Ive got the exact cpu mobo ram and cooler in my setup. Should be just fine. You are using the filtered version of ml08 correct?


Yeah it's not the window model


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VladiHarkonnen*
> 
> Hi
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/corsair-hydro-series-h5-sf-low-profile-liquid-cpu-cooler-cw-9060023-ww-hs-034-cs.html
> 
> New cooler I have not seen the specs, maybe fit in RV2
> But it is interesting


Here's your answer:

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/corsair-h5-sf-cooler-released,30684.html

It is 84mm tall. Too bad they didn't have a slim version the size of most of the mb for extra surface area to fit in the RVZ02/ML08.

@SnakeBiteScares Yes, the Zalman CNPS8900 fits just fine in the filtered version of the RVZ02/ML08 with room to spare. It apparently can fit in the windowed version, but is super close to the plexiglass, too close for comfort for me.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> I'm actually waiting to see what you build inside your ML07 and maybe see how I can improve my build


Well... at the rate I'm going.... you'll probably have yours built long before I do! As you know, I ran into a delay due to the missing PCIe riser card. Plus... I'm doing a little case mod before I install everything. I hadn't planed on doing a case mod but Silverstones poor paint job pushed me over the edge. Here's a hint of the mod:



Point of interest: I've read several reviews online where some owners complained about the poor quality paint used on the ML07 case (can you spell inferior?) . Wow... poor quality is an understatement! The paint inside my case started flaking off with the simple removal of GPU bracket etc and moving the 2.5 ssd bracket. And I mean big flakes! The outside of the covers are peeling as well... just not as bad. It bums me out because this introduces another delay because now I have to repaint the case. Shame that a $70 case doesn't guarantee a good paint job. Not necessarily the fault of the Silverstone corporation per se' but with their quality control department where these cases are being manufactured / painted. Somebody needs to introduce them to powder coating. Or if nothing else... the use of an adhesion promoter prior to paint application.



That said, the guts (working components of the build) are all assembled and operating outside the case... OS installed, BIOS updated, all drivers installed etc.

*UPDATE:*... I spoke too soon about the outside covers not peeling bad. A few minutes ago I flipped over the case and one of the rubber feet (that Silverstone supplied, (that ones that are attached to the four corners for horizontal operation on the GPU vent side of the case). Well... it got hung up on the edge of the table and pulled off the foot along with a flake of paint the encompasses the at least 20% of the side of the case! Don't misunderstand... the rubber foot is still firmly attached to the paint... it's just that the paint pulled off the sheetmetal of the case. Man, did I get ripped off on this case. If I wasn't so far into this build it I'd send it back to Amazon for a refund. Disheartening since I spent months deciding on this case then waiting to order it just to insure I'd get a ver 1.3.









What really sucks is I still like the case... even the sub par power and reset switches were okay by me but I'm afraid Silverstone really cut some corners on this one. Here's hoping mine is the exception and not the standard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> Have you tried fitting your GPU into the riser card yet?


No I didn't. At the time of your question (and during the search for my missing PCIe extender) my case was completely disassembled and to torn up for me to do a test fit. However, as it turns out, per Silverstone... the extender is required.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> Just bit the bullet and got 2 Noctua Redux fans. Was wondering if I should go for a third one and get a PWM splitter for all this. I plan to put the two redux fans for the GPU and maybe get a Corsair AF120 for the CPU side with all as intakes.
> 
> P/s : PWM splitters are so exp for what they are


Well... as you know, most motherboards have one header for the CPU fan, and another header for the case fan(s). Some motherboards even have two or more case fan headers. Modern motherboards also allow you to fine tune the fans speeds independently via voltage control. I wouldn't recommend running all three off the same header with a splitter if that was your intent.

In my case, for CPU fan, I'll be using the motherboard CPU fan header with PWM control (only because the Cryorig XF140 is a PWM fan) For the case fans, and based on an excellent feedback exchange with SHowKing, I'm using 3-pin "non PWM" fans since my motherboard (ASrock Z170 Gaming itx/ac) allows for fan voltage control in BIOS. This means I can adjust the fan socket voltage output to change the speed of the fans vs PWM control. The added benefits to voltage controlled fans is there is no chance of any additional noise sometimes associated with PWM controlled fans, plus... it allows me to use the less expensive 3 pin splitter as opposed to the more expensive 4 pin PWM splitters. With this 3-Pin Y Splitter and using voltage control in BIOS I'm all set! NOTE: If you go the 3 pin splitter route make sure you get one similar to this as it only has "one" 3 wire/pin male connector to serve as the tachometer/speed sensor. In this way only one of the two fans is actually reporting its speed back to the motherboard, but when the motherboard adjusts the speed off the one header it will control both fans simultaneously.


----------



## ma2k5

Anyone install a silver stone sobo blu Ray drive in an ftz01 (or rvz01)?

How did you access the eject - or will we manually have to do it via Windows "eject drive"?

I can see a slim slit on the case which I can see I could slot the disc in but not sure how I'd eject.


----------



## gyianz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ma2k5*
> 
> Anyone install a silver stone sobo blu Ray drive in an ftz01 (or rvz01)?
> 
> How did you access the eject - or will we manually have to do it via Windows "eject drive"?
> 
> I can see a slim slit on the case which I can see I could slot the disc in but not sure how I'd eject.


You have to eject manually in Windows or drill a hole in the front and place a eject button mod to have an eject button.


----------



## gyianz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Well... at the rate I'm going.... you'll probably have yours built long before I do! As you know, I ran into a delay due to the missing PCIe riser card. Plus... I'm doing a little case mod before I install everything. I hadn't planed on doing a case mod but Silverstones poor paint job pushed me over the edge. Here's a hint of the mod:
> 
> 
> 
> Point of interest: I've read several reviews online where some owners complained about the poor quality paint used on the ML07 case (can you spell inferior?) . Wow... poor quality is an understatement! The paint inside my case started flaking off with the simple removal of GPU bracket etc and moving the 2.5 ssd bracket. And I mean big flakes! The outside of the covers are peeling as well... just not as bad. It bums me out because this introduces another delay because now I have to repaint the case. Shame that a $70 case doesn't guarantee a good paint job. Not necessarily the fault of the Silverstone corporation per se' but with their quality control department where these cases are being manufactured / painted. Somebody needs to introduce them to powder coating. Or if nothing else... the use of an adhesion promoter prior to paint application.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, the guts (working components of the build) are all assembled and operating outside the case... OS installed, BIOS updated, all drivers installed etc.
> 
> *UPDATE:*... I spoke too soon about the outside covers not peeling bad. A few minutes ago I flipped over the case and one of the rubber feet (that Silverstone supplied, (that ones that are attached to the four corners for horizontal operation on the GPU vent side of the case). Well... it got hung up on the edge of the table and pulled off the foot along with a flake of paint the encompasses the at least 20% of the side of the case! Don't misunderstand... the rubber foot is still firmly attached to the paint... it's just that the paint pulled off the sheetmetal of the case. Man, did I get ripped off on this case. If I wasn't so far into this build it I'd send it back to Amazon for a refund. Disheartening since I spent months deciding on this case then waiting to order it just to insure I'd get a ver 1.3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What really sucks is I still like the case... even the sub par power and reset switches were okay by me but I'm afraid Silverstone really cut some corners on this one. Here's hoping mine is the exception and not the standard.
> 
> No I didn't. At the time of your question (and during the search for my missing PCIe extender) my case was completely disassembled and to torn up for me to do a test fit. However, as it turns out, per Silverstone... the extender is required.
> Well... as you know, most motherboards have one header for the CPU fan, and another header for the case fan(s). Some motherboards even have two or more case fan headers. Modern motherboards also allow you to fine tune the fans speeds independently via voltage control. I wouldn't recommend running all three off the same header with a splitter if that was your intent.
> 
> In my case, for CPU fan, I'll be using the motherboard CPU fan header with PWM control (only because the Cryorig XF140 is a PWM fan) For the case fans, and based on an excellent feedback exchange with SHowKing, I'm using 3-pin "non PWM" fans since my motherboard (ASrock Z170 Gaming itx/ac) allows for fan voltage control in BIOS. This means I can adjust the fan socket voltage output to change the speed of the fans vs PWM control. The added benefits to voltage controlled fans is there is no chance of any additional noise sometimes associated with PWM controlled fans, plus... it allows me to use the less expensive 3 pin splitter as opposed to the more expensive 4 pin PWM splitters. With this 3-Pin Y Splitter and using voltage control in BIOS I'm all set! NOTE: If you go the 3 pin splitter route make sure you get one similar to this as it only has "one" 3 wire/pin male connector to serve as the tachometer/speed sensor. In this way only one of the two fans is actually reporting its speed back to the motherboard, but when the motherboard adjusts the speed off the one header it will control both fans simultaneously.






I guess I will go with 3 redux fans all as intake then and a 3 way PWM splitter and control them all simultaneously and see how it goes from there. Might get some fan filters as dust could be a serious issue in my room. Bad news for me now is that , the PSU cables was signed by someone else when I was not home and not sure whether this person is someone from the post office that's gonna drop off a "NOT HOME CARD" for me cause there was none in the letter box.

Lemme guess, your case mod is a fan mod? 140mm?


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ma2k5*
> 
> Anyone install a silver stone sobo blu Ray drive in an ftz01 (or rvz01)?
> 
> How did you access the eject - or will we manually have to do it via Windows "eject drive"?
> 
> I can see a slim slit on the case which I can see I could slot the disc in but not sure how I'd eject.


You are correct. As you discovered an optical drive mounted in a FTZ01 (or RVZ01 / ML07X) is strictly a slotload device. There is no physical eject button... or access to an eject button on the outside of the case so you have to do it manually via Window eject drive. (Either that or drill a hole in your case for access to the eject button)

To make it even simpler... you can use the Nirsoft command line utility, you can find it > here < and follow their instructions... or just download the utility and follow > these < instructions.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> 
> I guess I will go with 3 redux fans all as intake then and a 3 way PWM splitter and control them all simultaneously and see how it goes from there. Might get some fan filters as dust could be a serious issue in my room. Bad news for me now is that , the PSU cables was signed by someone else when I was not home and not sure whether this person is someone from the post office that's gonna drop off a "NOT HOME CARD" for me cause there was none in the letter box.
> 
> Lemme guess, your case mod is a fan mod? 140mm?


Bummer about your PSU cables not being in the letter box. Last month I ordered a $40 software program and tracking showed it being delivered...but... I never received it. Contacted the seller as well as the post office... basically was told tough luck. They said delivered is delivered. Guessing someone stole it from the mail box or the mail carrier decided to keep it for himself. Hope that doesn't happen to you and your cables show up.

Hmmm... a 140mm fan mod. Good guess... but that's not it.


----------



## gyianz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Bummer about your PSU cables not being in the letter box. Last month I ordered a $40 software program and tracking showed it being delivered...but... I never received it. Contacted the seller as well as the post office... basically was told tough luck. They said delivered is delivered. Guessing someone stole it from the mail box or the mail carrier decided to keep it for himself. Hope that doesn't happen to you and your cables show up.
> 
> Hmmm... a 140mm fan mod. Good guess... but that's not it.


Yeah the seller decided to ship using the worst courier service in the whole of Australia "Star Track". sigh..

Now looking closely at your picture, 3 holes cut using a hole saw. This could be either a very sick all in one water cooling mod cause you're using a Z170 mobo so : overclock. Or just very nice holes for cable management but I think it is for water cooling


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> Yeah the seller decided to ship using the worst courier service in the whole of Australia "Star Track". sigh..
> 
> Now looking closely at your picture, 3 holes cut using a hole saw. This could be either a very sick all in one water cooling mod cause you're using a Z170 mobo so : overclock. Or just very nice holes for cable management but I think it is for water cooling


As to your last post ... I'm not sure I'd want all three fans controlled simultaneously. I think the CPU fan should be controlled independently from the two GPU case fans (but that's just me)

Good guess.. but not water cooling either.







When I finally get it put together I'll post a pic.


----------



## gyianz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> As to your last post ... I'm not sure I'd want all three fans controlled simultaneously. I think the CPU fan should be controlled independently from the two GPU case fans (but that's just me)
> 
> Good guess.. but not water cooling either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I finally get it put together I'll post a pic.


So the two intake fans for the gpu is controlled using a single PWM from mobo which leaves one more fan intake spot empty right on top for the CPU cooler. Do I need a fan for that? Note that I have only 2 PWM controller : one for cpu cooler and another one for chassis fan


----------



## dublethink

Hi everyone im new to the club being a prowd owner of the FTZ01 in silver, mnnnnnnn so pretty.

Im building a 580TI 6600k build (spcs at bottom)

Anyway was wondering if any of you have seen this little beauty that came out today



Looks nearly perfect but 84 mm rather than the max 83 mm listed on the FTZ01/RVZ01 webpage. Do you guys think I could squeeze one in or will it not be possible? Otherwise its the Silverstone NT06-PRO for me!

Also can you tell me- is there clearance to use full size 120mm fans with a large gpu such as a 980ti in this case? I would like to put two Aerocool Deepsilence fans over the graphics card inlets but am not sure if they will fit- they are 2.5 cm deep

What do you think to my specs btw?

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($254.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Silverstone NT06-PRO 74.0 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($54.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($157.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($108.99 @ B&H)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($147.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ Video Card ($649.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Silverstone FTZ01S Mini ITX Desktop Case ($119.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($110.98 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Panasonic UJ-265 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($100.00 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM (64-bit) ($89.88 @ OutletPC)
*Total:* $1795.79
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-12-03 18:55 EST-0500_


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gyianz*
> 
> So the two intake fans for the gpu is controlled using a single PWM from mobo which leaves one more fan intake spot empty right on top for the CPU cooler. Do I need a fan for that? Note that I have only 2 PWM controller : one for cpu cooler and another one for chassis fan


Sorry... now that I think about it... it would depend on your choice of CPU cooler. "If" you have a short cooler / fan combination, there could be enough room to add a fan to the CPU vent, directly above and inline with the CPU cooler fan. In this case then yes... you are correct ... you'd have three case fans. Sorry I never considered that in my original reply









In that case then I see your reasoning for having a 3 way splitter. Sorry for the confusion. I guess I was thinking about my build. With the Cryorig C1 cooler, after removing the 15mm fan that comes with it, there is only enough room for one 25mm fan which leaves about 4mm of space (for which I intend create a seal or ring of some sort to close that gap.


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Point of interest: I've read several reviews online where some owners complained about the poor quality paint used on the ML07 case (can you spell inferior?) . Wow... poor quality is an understatement! The paint inside my case started flaking off with the simple removal of GPU bracket etc and moving the 2.5 ssd bracket. And I mean big flakes! The outside of the covers are peeling as well... just not as bad. It bums me out because this introduces another delay because now I have to repaint the case. Shame that a $70 case doesn't guarantee a good paint job. Not necessarily the fault of the Silverstone corporation per se' but with their quality control department where these cases are being manufactured / painted. Somebody needs to introduce them to powder coating. Or if nothing else... the use of an adhesion promoter prior to paint application.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, the guts (working components of the build) are all assembled and operating outside the case... OS installed, BIOS updated, all drivers installed etc.
> 
> *UPDATE:*... I spoke too soon about the outside covers not peeling bad. A few minutes ago I flipped over the case and one of the rubber feet (that Silverstone supplied, (that ones that are attached to the four corners for horizontal operation on the GPU vent side of the case). Well... it got hung up on the edge of the table and pulled off the foot along with a flake of paint the encompasses the at least 20% of the side of the case! Don't misunderstand... the rubber foot is still firmly attached to the paint... it's just that the paint pulled off the sheetmetal of the case. Man, did I get ripped off on this case. If I wasn't so far into this build it I'd send it back to Amazon for a refund. Disheartening since I spent months deciding on this case then waiting to order it just to insure I'd get a ver 1.3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What really sucks is I still like the case... even the sub par power and reset switches were okay by me but I'm afraid Silverstone really cut some corners on this one. Here's hoping mine is the exception and not the standard.
> 
> No I didn't. At the time of your question (and during the search for my missing PCIe extender) my case was completely disassembled and to torn up for me to do a test fit. However, as it turns out, per Silverstone... the extender is required.
> Well... as you know, most motherboards have one header for the CPU fan, and another header for the case fan(s). Some motherboards even have two or more case fan headers. Modern motherboards also allow you to fine tune the fans speeds independently via voltage control. I wouldn't recommend running all three off the same header with a splitter if that was your intent.
> 
> In my case, for CPU fan, I'll be using the motherboard CPU fan header with PWM control (only because the Cryorig XF140 is a PWM fan) For the case fans, and based on an excellent feedback exchange with SHowKing, I'm using 3-pin "non PWM" fans since my motherboard (ASrock Z170 Gaming itx/ac) allows for fan voltage control in BIOS. This means I can adjust the fan socket voltage output to change the speed of the fans vs PWM control. The added benefits to voltage controlled fans is there is no chance of any additional noise sometimes associated with PWM controlled fans, plus... it allows me to use the less expensive 3 pin splitter as opposed to the more expensive 4 pin PWM splitters. With this 3-Pin Y Splitter and using voltage control in BIOS I'm all set! NOTE: If you go the 3 pin splitter route make sure you get one similar to this as it only has "one" 3 wire/pin male connector to serve as the tachometer/speed sensor. In this way only one of the two fans is actually reporting its speed back to the motherboard, but when the motherboard adjusts the speed off the one header it will control both fans simultaneously.


I'm seeing black paint flake off here and there on my RVZ02 as well, though luckily mostly on the inner side and not as drastic as yours. Rather disappointing Silverstone..


----------



## ma2k5

There are 3 fan grills on one side of the case and one on the other side.

How are people arranging the fans (intake vs outtake) when using a top down cpu cooler?

Should I be looking for any specific type of gpu cooler?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dublethink*
> 
> Im building a 580TI 6600k build (spcs at bottom)
> 
> Anyway was wondering if any of you have seen this little beauty that came out today
> 
> Looks nearly perfect but 84 mm rather than the max 83 mm listed on the FTZ01/RVZ01 webpage. Do you guys think I could squeeze one in or will it not be possible?


I think the height will fit... But you cant install it like this any way. These standoffs will interfere with the power supply, wich is lmost touching the MB.If you knew the height of the cooling unit... It may fit on the gpu bracket....


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ma2k5*
> 
> There are 3 fan grills on one side of the case and one on the other side.
> 
> How are people arranging the fans (intake vs outtake) when using a top down cpu cooler?
> 
> Should I be looking for any specific type of gpu cooler?


The one fan vent by itself is the CPU cooler vent.
Of the three on the other side... one is a PSU vent for the fan built into the power supply, the other two vents are for the GPU. Some people install two fans in this area, others only install one, depending on their choice of graphics card.

All fans on these cases should be install as intake (pulling air into the case). The positive case pressure will push / vent the hot air out through the side vents located around the edges of the case.

Due to the nature of the case design, you should be looking for fans with high static pressure. There are several good quality fans out there that are up to the challenge. (e.g., Noctua NF-P12, NF-S12A, and NF-F12, the Bequiet Silent Wings 2 and the Scythe Slip Stream just to name a few) FYI: Be aware, several members have discouraged the use of the NF-F12 for use as a case fan due to high noise levels. I personally selected the Notuca NF-P12 because, "per the manufacturer" ... _"the NF-P12 provides an even balance of high static pressure, high airflow and excellent quietness, which has made it a standard choice for low noise CPU cooling, cases with tight fan grills, or other low noise cooling applications with mid- to high airflow resistance."_

Obviously case orientation (vertical vs horizontal) and whether or not you will be using fan filters can influence static pressure in the case. (i.e., a case with fan filters used in the horizontal position being worse case) That said, the fan you ultimately select should be based on your case. Models RVZ01, FTZ01 and ML07 can typically use 25mm fans for the GPU vents. The RVZ02 and ML08 are relatively new models and many owners here are still experimenting with how to achieve the best cooling.


----------



## ma2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> The one fan vent by itself is the CPU cooler vent.
> Of the three on the other side... one is a PSU vent for the fan built into the power supply, the other two vents are for the GPU. Some people install two fans in this area, others only install one, depending on their choice of graphics card.
> 
> All fans on these cases should be install as intake (pulling air into the case). The positive case pressure will push / vent the hot air out through the side vents located around the edges of the case.
> 
> Due to the nature of the case design, you should be looking for fans with high static pressure. There are several good quality fans out there that are up to the challenge. (e.g., Noctua NF-P12, NF-S12A, and NF-F12, the Bequiet Silent Wings 2 and the Scythe Slip Stream just to name a few) FYI: Be aware, several members have discouraged the use of the NF-F12 for use as a case fan due to high noise levels. I personally selected the Notuca NF-P12 because, "per the manufacturer" ... _"the NF-P12 provides an even balance of high static pressure, high airflow and excellent quietness, which has made it a standard choice for low noise CPU cooling, cases with tight fan grills, or other low noise cooling applications with mid- to high airflow resistance."_
> 
> Obviously case orientation (vertical vs horizontal) and whether or not you will be using fan filters can influence static pressure in the case. (i.e., a case with fan filters used in the horizontal position being worse case) That said, the fan you ultimately select should be based on your case. Models RVZ01, FTZ01 and ML07 can typically use 25mm fans for the GPU vents. The RVZ02 and ML08 are relatively new models and many owners here are still experimenting with how to achieve the best cooling.


Your'e an absolute star. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Swinmail

Hi guys. Having only ever built one machine (a shuttle about 10 years back), I don't have any experience with fans.
I have the Noctua NH-L12, which uses 2 4 pin pwm fans. The restriction on cpu cooler height means I will use the case fan (3 pin), joined on the 4 pin pwm splitter for the cpu to the cpu fan header. Will the fan header control both fans in the same way, or will my 3 pin fan spin at a different rpm to the 4 pin? Sorry, I'm a bit confused :s
Cheers


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swinmail*
> 
> Hi guys. Having only ever built one machine (a shuttle about 10 years back), I don't have any experience with fans.
> I have the Noctua NH-L12, which uses 2 4 pin pwm fans. The restriction on cpu cooler height means I will use the case fan (3 pin), joined on the 4 pin pwm splitter for the cpu to the cpu fan header. Will the fan header control both fans in the same way, or will my 3 pin fan spin at a different rpm to the 4 pin? Sorry, I'm a bit confused :s
> Cheers


Actually you pretty much have it all figured out. The good news is you'll be fine... but here' some additional info that may help clarify the situation.

As you know, there are 3 pin fans and 4 pin fans... "both" can be speed controlled!.
3 pin fans can be speed controlled thru BIOS by adjusting voltage to the fan header (providing your motherboard has this feature.
With 4 pin fans, the voltage remains constant because speed is controlled via the 4th pin that receives the PWM signal used to control the speed.

As to your specific situation, you have a PWM splitter that came with your NH-L12. This means the single male end of the cable attaches to the 4 pin header on the motherboard. "However" if you check the other two fan connectors on the Y end of your splitter you'll see that only one of them has 4 pins while the other only has 3 pins. This is because the motherboards fan controller could not accurately read the fan speed if both fans were feeding data simultaneously. So... you want to attach the one 4 pin male connector off Y cable to your NF-L12 fan, the other remaining connector with three pins can go to your case fan. In this way, the NF-L12 CPU fan will determine the speed for both fans. The only caveat might be max speed. For example : the NH-L12 has a max RPM of 1600... if your case fan only has a max speed of 800 RPM then it obviously wont spin at the same RPMs. It won't hurt anything because it will just be running at its own max speed but it won't necessarily match the RPMs of the L12.


----------



## dublethink

Hey everyone, im working through my buy list. Next item is the CPU cooler for my FTZ01 build. Looking for something to give me decent temps and some mild OC headroom on an 6600K, money is no real object (within reason, willing to pay "big air" cooler prices). Am I making the right choice with the NT06-Pro? It looks like it outperforms all other air coolers which can fit this case I have seen in my research.


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> I think the height will fit... But you cant install it like this any way. These standoffs will interfere with the power supply, wich is lmost touching the MB.If you knew the height of the cooling unit... It may fit on the gpu bracket....


Are we 100% sure on this? Because this device has peaked my interest.


----------



## shrekislove123

Hey guys, got a question for the Raven RVZ01 owners:

*Is it possible to fit a 2.5 slot or triple slot GPU into the Raven RVZ401? Planning on building a mini-ITX system with a R9 390 and i5 6500.

I was planning on fitting either the Powercolor R9 390 PCS + or the Gigabyte G1 Gaming R9 390, both of which take up more than 2 slots.
*
Here are the rest of my system specs for reference:

_I5 6500
ASrock H170 motherboard
16gb DDR4 RAM
Silverstone 600w 80+ Gold SFS PSU (Fully modular)
BTW I wil be gaming at 2560X1440p resolution on a 60hz monitor
_

Now, this is also a 2 part question. Do you recommend using this case for this setup? I really am in love with the compact size of the RVZ01. However, I do have concerns regarding:

1) The size of it and whether it can sufficiently fit a 2.5 or 3 slot GPU while still having room for the 2 120mm case fans for ventilation
2) Whether my PSU is sufficient because I DO plan on overclocking it a little bit for more performance.

So could anyone help clariy this for me? Would really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dublethink*
> 
> Hey everyone, im working through my buy list. Next item is the CPU cooler for my FTZ01 build. Looking for something to give me decent temps and some mild OC headroom on an 6600K, money is no real object (within reason, willing to pay "big air" cooler prices). Am I making the right choice with the NT06-Pro? It looks like it outperforms all other air coolers which can fit this case I have seen in my research.


Hmmm... I originally approached this issue in the same manner only to discover the cooler is highly dependent on the motherboard. In other words you can buy the best air cool available on the market, only to discover it won't work with your motherboard.

The reason being is some coolers can be rotated 360 degrees and the relationship of cooler to motherboard never changes. Other coolers when rotated can go from being a great fit to being impossible to use. It would be better if you could tell us which motherboard you intend to install, then owners of the FTZ01, RVZ01 or ML07 that are using the same motherboard can tell you what they've discovered in the way of CPU coolers.

I seem to remember, months ago, someone reported the NT06 PRO in the RVZ01 didn't allow for an intake case fan to be mounted on the CPU, but I might have the facts wrong.Someone here will need to verify. FYI: the RVZ01 and FTZ01 are exactly the same internally. Also, in case you didn't see the earlier thread from Silverstone, they recommend the NT06-PRO without case fan, and AR06 with case fan. Last: The NT06-pro is one of those coolers with an offset mount, and only works in some orientations. Its very similar to the Cryorig C1 I installed in my ML07. It can be rotated to four different position but only fits properly in one direction.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Point of interest: I've read several reviews online where some owners complained about the poor quality paint used on the ML07 case (can you spell inferior?) . Wow... poor quality is an understatement! The paint inside my case started flaking off with the simple removal of GPU bracket etc and moving the 2.5 ssd bracket. And I mean big flakes! The outside of the covers are peeling as well... just not as bad. It bums me out because this introduces another delay because now I have to repaint the case. Shame that a $70 case doesn't guarantee a good paint job. Not necessarily the fault of the Silverstone corporation per se' but with their quality control department where these cases are being manufactured / painted. Somebody needs to introduce them to powder coating. Or if nothing else... the use of an adhesion promoter prior to paint application.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, the guts (working components of the build) are all assembled and operating outside the case... OS installed, BIOS updated, all drivers installed etc.
> 
> *UPDATE:*... I spoke too soon about the outside covers not peeling bad. A few minutes ago I flipped over the case and one of the rubber feet (that Silverstone supplied, (that ones that are attached to the four corners for horizontal operation on the GPU vent side of the case). Well... it got hung up on the edge of the table and pulled off the foot along with a flake of paint the encompasses the at least 20% of the side of the case! Don't misunderstand... the rubber foot is still firmly attached to the paint... it's just that the paint pulled off the sheetmetal of the case. Man, did I get ripped off on this case. If I wasn't so far into this build it I'd send it back to Amazon for a refund. Disheartening since I spent months deciding on this case then waiting to order it just to insure I'd get a ver 1.3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What really sucks is I still like the case... even the sub par power and reset switches were okay by me but I'm afraid Silverstone really cut some corners on this one. Here's hoping mine is the exception and not the standard.


Well... the *Skylake Milo Project* (i.e. my build) is officially turning into the build from hell.

First I discover my Silverstone ML07 case has started to shed big "chunks" of paint...(_see warning spoiler above_) then I discover my accessory package was missing the PCIe riser card (believed to be Amazons fault not Silverstone) So while waiting for the PCIe riser, I assembled my system on a table (breadboard style)... installed a Samsung 950 Pro M.2, loaded the OS, loaded some programs... and all is going great. (or so I think) I decided to let the system run nonstop for a couple days (let it cook so to speak) to make sure all is good. In the meantime while waiting for the riser I sanded down and repainted my case ( not something I originally planned on doing to a brand new case) Anyway... after dinner today I heard a noise coming from area of the computer room. Upon investigation I discover the noise is coming from my brand new (two week old) Silverstone 500W SFX-L power supply. ***! On investigation the fan has a visible wobble to it and its emitting a noise that sounds like a kid on a bike sticking a Popsicle stick in his spokes. I'm certainly not having the best of luck with Silverstone products.







If you want to hear what it sound like check out 



 It's not my video... but credit to this dude for putting it out there. Be sure to turn up the volume. When you have the volume at its loudest you can experience my pain! I certainly hope Silverstone is paying attention. (They might want to rethink their decision to have everything assembled in China)

So... good news bad news again... Good news, I'm still within the Amazon 30 day return period and had no problem orchestrating the return / exchange for a new replacement.
The bad news... delivery isn't scheduled until after Christmas







So while I'm waiting for the new PSU to arrive my build is on hold... *AGAIN!*









Well... at least the new paint job on my case has time to dry


----------



## Swinmail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Actually you pretty much have it all figured out. The good news is you'll be fine... but here' some additional info that may help clarify the situation.
> 
> snip


Thanks a lot for the info. So, this brings another question. I'll be putting my 120mm Noctua fan (from the cpu cooler) in the fan bay for GPU. I read that pwm splitters are more expensive than normal. Is that true? (i can just look on a website I know...). Is it worth getting a pwm splitter to use with the Noctua and case fan in the GPU slot, so that I can keep noise at a minimum when heat is low? Everything seems to be fitting nicely into place, now I just need the money to buy the remaining parts...


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swinmail*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info. So, this brings another question. I'll be putting my 120mm Noctua fan (from the cpu cooler) in the fan bay for GPU. I read that pwm splitters are more expensive than normal. Is that true? (i can just look on a website I know...). Is it worth getting a pwm splitter to use with the Noctua and case fan in the GPU slot, so that I can keep noise at a minimum when heat is low? Everything seems to be fitting nicely into place, now I just need the money to buy the remaining parts...


More expensive? Yes and no. PWM splitters "can" tend to be more expensive but that's not always the case. You just have to shop around. For example: this Silverstone PWM splitter actually costs "less" than this 3 pin non-PWM splitter. If money is an issue I'd buy the least expensive "quality" cable I could find. Don't confuse less expensive with cheap. There are some real junk cables out there.

PWM for your case fans? Well, I personally elected to go the non-PWM route for my case fans because PWM control sometimes has a tendency to introduce noise in certain situations. Granted, PWM has the advantage of ramping up the RPM's if your temps exceed a certain setting... but if you experiment with voltage settings you can more or less get the same end result. For example, experiment with setting the fan speed voltages when under heavy load. e.g., a 60% voltage setting means the fans would always spin at the same RPM's, be almost silent... "but " still maintain a constant agreeable case temperature when under heavy load. Granted, when the system is under light load conditions they will still be spinning at 60% but if you can't hear them who cares? You just have to play with the settings until you find a happy medium.

So, for the splitter, you can get either a PWM or a 3pin non-PWM, Either one will work with your 4 pin Noctua fan. If you get the 3 pin splitter it will fit your 4 pin fan, you just won't be utilizing the 4th pin PWM sensor and would need to control your case fan speed thru BIOS settings. (which is what I ended up doing)


----------



## ocdMoss

Case: *RVZ01B*
Motherboard: Asus Z170I Pro Gaming
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12
GPU Fans&#8230;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luke1988*
> 
> I can say that the NH-L12 fits, but it is very close.
> The fins of the heatsink almost touch the PCIe raiser. I have mounted the cooler as seen on your image.
> I used the top fan (NF-F12) of the cooler as case fan for the GPU.
> The heatsink of the NH-L12 is cooled by the stock fan (at the moment) and with the stock 92mm Noctua fan.


Super! Thanks, good to have confirmation. So the *NH-L12 will fit the Z170I Pro Gaming* with the pipes pointing at the PCIe. I tried asking Noctua, they said the Compatibility List they compiled is only for fitting on the motherboard, but not with case limitations on extending past the motherboard edge. Still, I think PCIe card obstruction should be part of the testing.

When I asked Noctua for more detailed answer, they said (paraphrase) given the limitations it may be less trouble to just use the NH-L9x65 for almost the same performance, but much easier compatibility. And they think in ONE fan mode the NH-L12 is slightly better than the NH-L9x65. I assume that it's the bigger area of the heatsink, and the thicker 25mm (92mm) fan.

When I was planning this, I was thinking I could try the NH-L12, and if it didn't fit, I can switch to the NH-L9x65 for slightly less performance. As they use the same backplate mechanism, I wouldn't have to take the whole motherboard out of the RVZ01 to swap the heatsink. Now I don't have to worry about that.







Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luke1988*
> 
> If you are planning to also use an optical drive i would not choose the Strix GTX 960 again.
> Because of the cooler of the card it is not easy to install the GPU/optical drive bracket at all.
> It is difficult for me to explain because I have no pictures of it, but I had to "bend" the whole bracket a lot to get it in.


Hm. I am *forgoing the ODD* for now, trying to keep costs down.







I looked at the Asus Strix GTX 960, but didn't go for it because there was a review at tomshardware that mentioned the power consumption exceeding specifications. Read the section "Problems at the Motherboard Slot" if you're interested. I tried asking Asus reps to see if it was an actual issue or if it was resolved, but got no reply, so I went with EVGA. Yeah, probably too hard to describe the install without pictures, and maybe even with picture. Good to know to watch out for though.

(I'm thinking I may upgrade a few components in 2-3yrs; might be good time to take the build apart, clean, re-TIM, add M.2, add SSD, add ODD, upgrade CPU/GPU - maybe.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luke1988*
> 
> At the moment my build runs in vertical position maybe 1m next to me on my desk.
> I'm not satisfied with the fans I have actually in use...
> The NF-F12 is quite loud at around 800 rpm, but more from the holes in the case where he is mounted.
> The stock fan also makes noise at high rpm.


How did you connect the *NF-F12*? This is my first build, so I make a lot of assumptions about how things work&#8230;







So correct me when I say stupid things.
My understanding is that the PWM splitter included with the RVZ01 has 4-pin and 3-pin terminal connectors. Only the 4-pin one returns the RPM, so that should be the one to the PWM fan. The 15mm stock fans I assume are 3-pin voltage controlled fans. The Noctua is a PWM 4-pin fan right? Where you able to use the motherboard PWM feature to control the fans? My understanding is that it'll work best if both fans are of the same kind as the motherboard only gets RPM feedback from the 4-pin terminal fan connector (so this should probably be the Noctua fan).

If 800 RPM on the NF-F12 is still too loud, can you get it down to an RPM where the sound is tolerable? The specs say the rpm can go as low as 300 RPM?

I had assumed that with PWM control you can fine tune the amount of noise/performance balance. I don't know by how much - first build and all, never tried.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luke1988*
> 
> My plan is to get 2 Bequiet Silent Wings as GPU fans, and some low profile (15mm) fan (140 or 120mm) for the CPU.
> The 92mm fan of the NH-L12 will stay.


I haven't decided on the *GPU case fans* either. I sent an email to SilverStone asking about what would be best for these fans, Air Flow fans vs Static Pressure fans. Also asked what is better when using a ~10" (~250mm) length dual slot GPU with *open air type cooler*: thick 25mm fans vs slim 15mm fans.

Y'all probably know, but I just read the manual again: "If you use graphics card with omni-direction or open air cooler, we recommend having two case fans on the bottom vents."

I think the Be Quiet! fans are currently too pricey for me. The motherboard supports PWM on all three fan headers, so I'm hoping to use that feature. So I looked at the specs/reviews for:

_Corsair SP120_ PWM High Performance, 2 pack ($32.99 for pair)
2350 RPM, 62.74 CFM, 3.1 mmH20, 35 dBA
Very popular, not clear what the lowest RPM and how quiet these can be if you set it at the lowest possible with PWM. High performance ceiling, but not sure how low it can go.
If don't care about maximum performance, then there's the Quiet Edition ($29.99 for pair)
A negative is that you should use the screws that it comes with, if you use regular self-tapping fan screws it'll chew through the rubber corners and ruin it.

_Cougar Vortex PWM 120_ CF-V12HPB, Black ($14.99 each x2)
800-1500RPM, 70.5 CFM / 119.8 CMH, 2.2 mmH2O, 17.9 dBA
Reviews are generally good, some prefer over Corsairs. Some say at low RPM, the buzzing from the PWM may be prominent.
Comes with rubber/silicone screws and metal screws; bright orange silicone corners I think will be quite visible in the vents.

_Fractal Design Venturi HP-12 PWM_ Black Case Fan FD-FAN-VENT-HP12-PWM-BK ($15.99 each x2) - out of stock&#8230;
400-1800 RPM, 15.4-61.4 CFM / 26.2-104.3 CMH, 0.45-2.3 mmH2O, < 10-31.7 dBA
Relatively new, low RPM, comes with short PWM splitter. Reviews generally positive, alternative to Corsairs.

_Noctua NF-F12_ ($19.99 each x2, or just one if you already have the NH-L12)
300-1500 RPM, 55.0 CFM / 93.4 CMH, 2.61 mmH2O, 22.4 dBA
High reputation, popular, wide RPM range. color may be issue for some.
Lots of goodies: splitter, extension, regular & silicone screws.

Unless SilverStone says the 15mm fans are superior to 25mm fans for use as GPU case fans, I'm going to only look at 25mm fans. Right now, I'm leaning towards the Fractal Design Venturi, but they are out of stock (amazon prices above). And I'm thinking when they are in stock, the price will go back up. So second choice might be the Cougars, they seem to be quieter than the Corsair SP120 High Performance, and perform better than the SP120 Quiet Edition. In the end, I'll probably see which is on sale this month, and go with that.









Cheers


----------



## ocdMoss

Case: *FTZ01*
Motherboard: *ASRock Z170 Gaming ITX/ac*
Cooler: Noctua *NH-L12*
Memory: *Corsair Vengeance LPX*
GPU Fans: *Stock* cooling GTX 970
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msalaba*
> 
> I have a FTZ01
> ASRock Z170 Gaming ITX/AC
> Noctua NH-L12
> Corsair LPX
> 
> With this hardware the NH-L12 only fits in one orientation, bend in the heatpipes pointing to the rear (IO shield) of the board. The end of the heatpipes are within a couple of mm from the power supply, but it fits good.


I made a mock-up of the *NH-L12 orientation* you mentioned above, and also another one that looks like it might work. It is the same two orientations that I think works for the Asus Z170I Pro Gaming. Scale: 4 pixels = 1 mm.

 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msalaba*
> 
> With the Coirsair LPX there is enough room to put a 120x15mm fan under the heatsink. Using the 92x25mm it will hit the memory, so it doesn't fit completely under the fins. There is plenty of room for all motherboard cable connections. The only one that gave me a hard time was the 24pin ATX. I had to route it between the memory and the power supply.


How close is the first image to your actual setup? From the image, the end of the heatpipes extend ~5mm past the edge of the motherboard. I think the RVZ01 manual says there is 7mm of room there, so 2mm of clearance left? The magenta square is the 92mm fan under the heatsink, looks like it just encroaches on the DDR4_A1 slot. I've seen some pictures where people just push the 92mm a few mm so it's not as centered to get the DIMM and fan to fit.

Yeah, that 24-pin ATX power connector (orange) with that clearance looks like it was a real PITA to connect. Heh.









Best I can tell, the *Corsair Vengeance LPX* is around 34mm tall, like the HyperX FURY. The bottom of the NH-L12 fins are 43mm high. So that seems to be just 9mm of clearance? Hm, maybe the Corsair LPX are shorter than I thought; since you can fit a 15mm fan down there.

The second image is the *alternate orientation* with the heatpipes pointing at the PCIe card. From the image alone, seems like it should be possible to orient the NH-l12 without heatpipes pointing at the PCIe slot. I'm sure you tried, do you remember what was blocking this orientation? Seems like the connectors would be easier to get to, especially that 24-pin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msalaba*
> 
> I used a USV-14 for the CPU case fan, stock Silverstones under the GPU (EVGA 970 FTW) and so far temps have been under 50c while playing Fallout 4. Although I don't have a lot of time on the build yet.


I'll probably use a Prolimatech USV14 for the *CPU vent* too.

You have a much more powerful GPU than I will use (EVGA GTX 960). Seems there's two models of the *EVGA GTX 970 FTW*, the one with ACX 2.0+, has that passive cooling under 60°C. If you have that one, then your *stock case fans* are enough to cool it so that the GPU onboard fans never spins up at all? That's pretty impressive for stock fans. How are they noise-wise, while the GPU is silent?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msalaba*
> 
> Good luck with your build.


Thanks, your experience much appreciated! Cheers.


----------



## ocdMoss

Case: *RVZ01*
Motherboard: *GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
*Cooler: *Noctua NH-L12*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swinmail*
> 
> Hi all, Anyone have information concerning the Noctua NH-L12 with the Gigabyte GA-Z170n-Gaming 5? Will there be the same problem with the 92x25mm fan hitting the memory?


Sorry if this has already been answered, still catching up on reading the posts I missed.

You probably know, but compatibility for the motherboards can be found at the noctua.at site.
For the NH-L12 go here, then click on "MAINBOARD COMPATIBILITY", next to that is "RAM COMPATIBILITY"&#8230;
It's organized by socket (LGA1151), then by brand (ASRock - Asus - Biostar - EVGA - Gigabyte - MSI - Supermicro). You'll figure out the rest.

Heh, I just took a look, and the *GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 is not listed* there. The GA-Z170N-WIFI is listed there as compatible, but it has a different socket location than the Gaming 5. You can probably email them and ask. They were pretty quick in responding my questions about the NH-L12 for the Asus Z170I Pro Gaming.

Noctua Customer Support: *[email protected]*

I made a scaled template of the GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 (I can't vouch for accuracy, but I did the best I could with web images), might be helpful for you:



Scale: 4 pixels = 1mm; ie. Mini-ITX = 170mm x 170mm = 680 pixels x 680 pixels; Power, Headers, SATA, Fans = Orange, Purple, Yellow, Blue. White marks corner of heatsink mount. Here's the NH-L12 overlayed on the template in the four possible orientations, magenta represents the 92mm fan:

   

Orientation "A" is probably the best, PCIe has good clearance, and the 92mm doesn't cover the RAM slots, good access to ports/headers.
Orientation "B" with the heatpipes beyond the "bottom" of the board, exceeds the 10cm allowance per RVZ01 manual. So is a no go.
Orientation "C" might work, 5mm past edge (manual says 7mm max); has issues per msalaba of encroachment on RAM slots by 92mm fan; also tight for connectors between it and PSU cage.
Orientation "D" might not work, the bend of the heatpipes over the RAM might be too close - can't tell from the images.

So like the other motherboards, Orientation "A" is probably best, and Orientation "C" might work. msalaba like Orientation "C" and it works for his ASRock Z170 Gaming ITX/ac.

Again, the images are approximations made from the product page images, so can't vouch for accuracy. Might be useful.

Cheers.


----------



## ocdMoss

Case: *RVZ01*
Cooler: *Cyorig C1*
Motherboard: my choices
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Well... oddly enough... I measured the CI without the shroud and its "exactly" 140mm. [&#8230;] from front to back (one edge of the shroud is molded around the heatsipes) and the shroud on the opposite edge has a flair that overhangs the heatsink by 4mm.


Hmm&#8230; 4mm, I think in my mock-up, the C1 encroaches on the PCIe by 5mm







. So if the images are accurate, it's 1mm too close&#8230;
So I emailed Cryorig, and they said they'll have an engineer look into it. They don't have all the motherboards to try and test.
We'll see what they say.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Well...I don't think anyone can argue you haven't put a lot of time and thought into your build! graduated.gif
> Just my two cents, but you certainly apply more emphasis to the locations of power sockets, front panel headers, SATA ports, fan headers etc than I did. To be totally honest, other than the PCIe and CPU sockets on the MB, I never even looked at the location of any other connection points. eek.gif My "primary" concern to finding correct motherboard was two fold...
> 1) To find one that had the best assortment of the features that I wanted... (like a M.2 PCIe NVMe, Dual Channel DDR4 etc)
> 2) A motherboard with a CPU layout that when the correct heatsink for the motherboard selected is installed, the heatsink/fan would be (as close as possible) to being centered directly under the CPU case vent, and not situated off to one side of the vent (i.e inefficient cooling)


Heh. I also wanted those same features, as I plan to hold on to this machine for many years. SHwoKing gave a pretty good overview of the M-ITX motherboards out there. Since I'm a first time builder, I wanted good hardware and software support, UEFI, board layout.
MSI was out because the M.2 slot is 2260 max, so none of latest 2280 sized M.2 would fit. I liked the Gigabyte for the Alpine Ridge, but the Killer LAN was a turn off. The ASRock offered similar features to the Asus, but cost more, and less support. The Asus Maximus VIII Impact is too pricey, and no M.2 - the U.2 is too new, and will be too costly if I wanted to use it. The Z170I Pro Gaming is basically the updated Z97I-PLUS with almost identical layout. So I think it was the best choice for me. Now if it was in stock at amazon, I'd buy it.







so I'm still waiting. Asus said maybe mid-Dec.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> [&#8230;] using camelcamelcamel (cool site) to monitor price fluctuations [&#8230;]


Heh, we use the same tricks.







I've been eyeing those camel prices. Hate it when you decide to wait, and the price goes UP.







Or you rush to buy, and the sale is already over.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> [&#8230;] > here's a link < to a summary of my research into the why and I eventually selected the *Noctua NF-P12* for my two GPU case fans.


Thanks, added the Noctua NF-P12 PWM to the list. Like I mentioned in a prior post, probably end up with which ever goes on sale this month that's on my acceptable list.

Cheers.


----------



## ocdMoss

Case: *RVZ01,* *RVZ02* - How it fits together&#8230;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedHelixis*
> 
> [&#8230;]I would really appreciate some advice. and sorry for noobishnes questions.
> 
> Just building my first mini atx system and not sure if this graphics card would fit. [&#8230;] [MSI Z97 Mini-ITX motherboard] [Gigabyte GTX 960 - GV-N960OC-4GD] [&#8230;]


Hello, I'm probably not qualified to answer questions - I'm working on my first build as well.







But I'll take a stab at the ones I feel okay answering.









If you go to the SilverStone webpage for the RVZ01:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01&area=en

You'll find a downloadable manual in PDF format:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-RVZ01-Manual.pdf

So assuming you're looking to build in the RVZ01, it's Mini-ITX (and not Micro ATX), per RVZ01 manual p.21, "Component size limitations, (3) Graphics card/expansion card length limitation, C. Thickness limitation"
[&#8230;]
(i)Calculated from the bottom of the graphics card PCB to the top, the total thickness limitation is 68mm.
(ii)With the *standard 34.8mm-thick dual slot graphics card* installed, the maximum thickness of the fans is 32mm.
[&#8230;]

The GV-N960OC-4GD specifications are here:
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5507#sp

*Card size H=36 L=177 W=121 mm*

So this card is 1mm thicker than the typical dual slot card, leaving you with 31mm for the case fans that are typically 25mm or less in thickness. Page 19 of the RVZ01 manual will tell you that "The RVZ01 can support 13"(*330mm*) consumer level graphics cards." Page 20 will tell you "(ii) With the graphics card holder installed, the maximum allowable width for graphics card is 5.18". (13.16cm)" or *131.6mm*.

So the card dimensions are well within the limits for use in the RVZ01/ML07/FTZ01 cases; on "paper" it looks like it'll fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistedHelixis*
> 
> [&#8230;] the motherboard I want has its 1x PCIE x16 slot right on the edge of the board, so I would imagine the graphics card hangs well over the edge of the motherboard when plugged in and I cant workout if it would hit the RVZ01 case


*All Mini-ITX motherboards have that single PCIe slot in the exact same location, right on the edge; it's part of the specification.* On a standard case, there is the slotted expansion brackets next to the rear I/O ports to help support the card. You should watch some youtube build videos, and get an idea of how a standard PC build works. _The RVZ01 is NOT a standard case._

In the RVZ01/ML07/FTZ01 the Expansion Card is moved OFF of the motherboard so that the case can be made THINNER - just 4 inches. This means there needs to be a special connection between the GPU PCIe connector and the actual PCIe slot on the Mini-ITX. SilverStone uses two "*PCIe Riser*" cards to do this, and turn the Expansion card 90° so it fits in a separate compartment.

I realize my attempt at explaining this is probably not helpful. It's better if you first take a look at the images on the SilverStone Raven web pages, try to picture how things fit together. Read a few *reviews with nice pictures*. Like from bit-tech.net, pcper.com, or techpowerup.com. There are many other reviews.

If you still need more help visualizing how it fits, try some *youtube build videos*. 



 has a good intro or try 



. 



, 



, and 



.

If you need to, study the RVZ01 manual and go step by step to see how the build is put together. If you're going to build in this case, you need to atleast understand how the GPU fits.

I know all that reading and watching videos and plowing through manuals sound tedious, it can be; but can be fun too when you go "AHA!"
I've never built a PC before, my current laptop and mini-desktop are 10 yrs old, so all this GPU, SSD, fans and building stuff is pretty much new to me, too.

Good luck. Cheers.


----------



## gyianz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Well... the *Skylake Milo Project* (i.e. my build) is officially turning into the build from hell.
> 
> First I discover my Silverstone ML07 case has started to shed big "chunks" of paint...(_see warning spoiler above_) then I discover my accessory package was missing the PCIe riser card (believed to be Amazons fault not Silverstone) So while waiting for the PCIe riser, I assembled my system on a table (breadboard style)... installed a Samsung 950 Pro M.2, loaded the OS, loaded some programs... and all is going great. (or so I think) I decided to let the system run nonstop for a couple days (let it cook so to speak) to make sure all is good. In the meantime while waiting for the riser I sanded down and repainted my case ( not something I originally planned on doing to a brand new case) Anyway... after dinner today I heard a noise coming from area of the computer room. Upon investigation I discover the noise is coming from my brand new (two week old) Silverstone 500W SFX-L power supply. ***! On investigation the fan has a visible wobble to it and its emitting a noise that sounds like a kid on a bike sticking a Popsicle stick in his spokes. I'm certainly not having the best of luck with Silverstone products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to hear what it sound like check out
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my video... but credit to this dude for putting it out there. Be sure to turn up the volume. When you have the volume at its loudest you can experience my pain! I certainly hope Silverstone is paying attention. (They might want to rethink their decision to have everything assembled in China)
> 
> So... good news bad news again... Good news, I'm still within the Amazon 30 day return period and had no problem orchestrating the return / exchange for a new replacement.
> The bad news... delivery isn't scheduled until after Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So while I'm waiting for the new PSU to arrive my build is on hold... *AGAIN!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... at least the new paint job on my case has time to dry


Oh so that was the PSU sound. I didn't know that. I thought it was some cables caught in my GPU fans. I was having that sound initially but after twisting and turning my case around that sound seems to have disappeared. Just finished my build recently and will be posting my pictures for the build.


----------



## ocdMoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Hey guys, got a question for the Raven RVZ01 owners:
> 
> *Is it possible to fit a 2.5 slot or triple slot GPU into the Raven RVZ401? Planning on building a mini-ITX system with a R9 390 and i5 6500.
> 
> I was planning on fitting either the Powercolor R9 390 PCS + or the Gigabyte G1 Gaming R9 390, both of which take up more than 2 slots.
> *


Hi, I don't know enough to make definitive answers, but I can refer you to the *RVZ01 Manual*:

*Page 21* is about _GPU compartment "Thickness limitation"_. There is an illustration you should take a look at.
(i) Calculated from the bottom of the graphics card PCB to the top, the total thickness limitation is 68mm.
(ii) With the standard 34.8mm-thick dual slot graphics card installed, the maximum thickness of the fans is 32mm.
(iii) With the standard 14.5mm-thick single slot graphics card and the included 15mm-thick fans installed, the maximum thickness of the water
cooling radiator is 38mm.
(iv) The thickness of the components on the back of the graphics card is limited to 3mm in the area supported by the graphics card holder; the
thickness limitation for the rest of the components is 10mm.

So on "paper", if a dual slot is 35mm, and a single slot is 15mm, then triple slot is probably around 15+5+15+5+15 = ~55mm; leaving only 13mm in the compartment - not sure you can get a fan in there.

The manual is your friend. Good luck.


----------



## ocdMoss

Horror Stories: by *Elton*
PSU: *SX500-LG*, possible screw causing short issue
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Well... the *Skylake Milo Project* (i.e. my build) is officially turning into the build from hell.


Dang, Elton. I'm catching up on the posts, and I keep reading horror stories. "I'm missing parts!" "Amazon sent me an open-box item!" "My packages are missing!" "My paintjob is peeling!" "My PSU is a ticking time bomb!"

I'm still waiting on my parts from amazon, scary. Heh.









Here's a developing horror story to avoid with the SX500-LG I just found, on [Hard]forums: ronzzz has found that if you use the long screw included with the PSU, it's possible you can cause a short and blow a fuse!

I just got my SST-SX500-LG, but I have no case or parts to test it with yet, it'll be silent (no load) even if I turn it on with the paper clip trick. I did find that there are TWO sets of screws, best I can tell, they are both 6-32. One set is the combo hex/phillips 6-32 that are ~5-6mm long. These are the one when used in the spot near the plug can possible cause a short when screwed too deep to contact the circuit board. The other set is what appears to be 6-32 flat heads screws that are only 3mm.

I also looked at the SX500-LG page, and there's a image on the bottom that shows a schematic. I think the original design only has 3 screw holes, and the offending hole is not part of the original design. ronzzz does note that there is no cut-out on the circuit board of the PSU at that spot (it would be the bottom left corner in the image below, next to the plug).


So they're waiting for official comment from SilverStone on this issue. In the mean time probably safer to just use the three spots in the original schematic image above, and not risk a short. Using a 3mm screw might avoid it too. Definitely don't use the 5-6mm screw near the plug/circuit board.

Stay safe. ;p
--
EDIT: No, not gyianz too?! "Oh so that was the PSU sound." Crap, I bet I got the same batch. I think mine is lot number 1534 ('The 34th week of 2015 begins on August 17th.')


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekislove123*
> 
> Hey guys, got a question for the Raven RVZ01 owners:
> 
> *Is it possible to fit a 2.5 slot or triple slot GPU into the Raven RVZ401? Planning on building a mini-ITX system with a R9 390 and i5 6500.
> 
> I was planning on fitting either the Powercolor R9 390 PCS + or the Gigabyte G1 Gaming R9 390, both of which take up more than 2 slots.
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the rest of my system specs for reference:
> 
> _I5 6500
> ASrock H170 motherboard
> 16gb DDR4 RAM
> Silverstone 600w 80+ Gold SFS PSU (Fully modular)
> BTW I wil be gaming at 2560X1440p resolution on a 60hz monitor
> _
> 
> 
> Now, this is also a 2 part question. Do you recommend using this case for this setup? I really am in love with the compact size of the RVZ01. However, I do have concerns regarding:
> 
> 1) The size of it and whether it can sufficiently fit a 2.5 or 3 slot GPU while still having room for the 2 120mm case fans for ventilation
> 2) Whether my PSU is sufficient because I DO plan on overclocking it a little bit for more performance.
> 
> So could anyone help clariy this for me? Would really appreciate it, thanks!


I thought the Gigabyte card was standard 2 slot? I would note that if you look through the 390 club that card doesn't seem to have a great reputation though.

The 390 PCS+ should fit as per below (assuming I got the link right) as it's more or less same size as the 290 PCS+.
edit - actually the 390 may be a few mm wider (55 vs 52) so I guess could mean having to use slim fans.
I've got the 390 PCS+ which I plan to watercool - doesn't fit in my current case with the cooler - but knowing it fit in the RVZ01 was my fall back option in case I ever decide to go back to air cooling though.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3040#post_23446214

600W PSU should give you lots of headroom. I'm running myne with a heavily OC'd G3258 and max I've measured at the wall (gpu at stock) is about 360/370W.


----------



## msalaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> Case: *FTZ01*
> Motherboard: *ASRock Z170 Gaming ITX/ac*
> Cooler: Noctua *NH-L12*
> Memory: *Corsair Vengeance LPX*
> GPU Fans: *Stock* cooling GTX 970
> I made a mock-up of the *NH-L12 orientation* you mentioned above, and also another one that looks like it might work. It is the same two orientations that I think works for the Asus Z170I Pro Gaming. Scale: 4 pixels = 1 mm.
> 
> 
> How close is the first image to your actual setup? From the image, the end of the heatpipes extend ~5mm past the edge of the motherboard. I think the RVZ01 manual says there is 7mm of room there, so 2mm of clearance left? The magenta square is the 92mm fan under the heatsink, looks like it just encroaches on the DDR4_A1 slot. I've seen some pictures where people just push the 92mm a few mm so it's not as centered to get the DIMM and fan to fit.


The end of the heatpipes are about 4mm away from the edge of the power supply. At one time I had the 24 pin ATX cable routed between the power supply and heatsink fins, but there was a lot of pressure. If the LPX did not have heat spreaders, the fan would fit completely underneath the fins. It sticks out the back about the thickness of the spreaders. I put a small piece of tape from the fan to the end fin just to make sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> Yeah, that 24-pin ATX power connector (orange) with that clearance looks like it was a real PITA to connect. Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I can tell, the *Corsair Vengeance LPX* is around 34mm tall, like the HyperX FURY. The bottom of the NH-L12 fins are 43mm high. So that seems to be just 9mm of clearance? Hm, maybe the Corsair LPX are shorter than I thought; since you can fit a 15mm fan down there.


The Corsair website says 32mm. I never measured them. I had a Silverstone case fan mocked up at one point and it did clear, barely. I may put a USV-12 there in the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> The second image is the *alternate orientation* with the heatpipes pointing at the PCIe card. From the image alone, seems like it should be possible to orient the NH-l12 without heatpipes pointing at the PCIe slot. I'm sure you tried, do you remember what was blocking this orientation? Seems like the connectors would be easier to get to, especially that 24-pin.
> I'll probably use a Prolimatech USV14 for the *CPU vent* too.


Noctua does not recommend that orientation for vertical use. I guess you could use it of you put the case in the stands with the GPU compartment on top. I didn't think of that at the time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> You have a much more powerful GPU than I will use (EVGA GTX 960). Seems there's two models of the *EVGA GTX 970 FTW*, the one with ACX 2.0+, has that passive cooling under 60°C. If you have that one, then your *stock case fans* are enough to cool it so that the GPU onboard fans never spins up at all? That's pretty impressive for stock fans. How are they noise-wise, while the GPU is silent?


I do not have the ACX 2.0+, just the 2.0. I thought the + version might create too much unneeded heat. That and I managed to pick it up for ~$270

I have the case oriented vertical with the GPU on top. While playing Fallout 4 for 6 hours yesterday, the case did get quite warm. Not hot to the touch, but noticeable when coming from a large ATX case. I did not check my temps though...

Hope that helps


----------



## DrAwesome95

This is probably a long shot,
But does anyone have a spare filter panel for the RVZ02/ML08
Just the plastic clip on bit, i broke one of mine and I couldnt find any replacemnts from silverstone


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> This is probably a long shot,
> But does anyone have a spare filter panel for the RVZ02/ML08
> Just the plastic clip on bit, i broke one of mine and I couldnt find any replacemnts from silverstone


Well... if you didn't have any luck finding one via this forum... here's two sources:

here... and / or here (even cheaper!)


----------



## ocdMoss

Case: *RVZ01*
Cooler: *NH-L12*
Tower Orientation: *GPU on top* vs *GPU on the bottom*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msalaba*
> 
> The end of the heatpipes are about 4mm away from the edge of the power supply.


So these mock-ups are off by 2-3mm, not too accurate, but not too bad; good to know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msalaba*
> 
> Noctua does not recommend that orientation for vertical use. I guess you could use it of you put the case in the stands with the GPU compartment on top. I didn't think of that at the time.


Actually, the *NH-L12 orientation* with the heatpipes pointing upwards in a tower case is one of the recommended 3 orientations. The orientation you're thinking of is the one where the heatpipes initially goes up and then terminates pointing downwards below the contact plate. I call it "B", it's the second one in the image from Noctua's FAQ for NH-L12. I've used it (cropped/scaled) for my mockups.



I'm guessing the issue is that the "working fluid" condenses at the terminals of the heatpipes after cooling by the fins, and the wicking action has to fight gravity to bring it back along the pipes to the base plate. So cooling efficiency is reduced when the heatpipes are in that orientation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msalaba*
> 
> I have the case oriented vertical with the GPU on top. [&#8230;] Hope that helps


I plan to have the case oriented this way too. Mainly because this was the best orientation for the NH-L12 to work. One review (overclockers.com - "Looking for an Explanation") mentioned this way also _aligns the heatpipes with the long axis of the CPU_ beneath the IHS, and can affect cooling by 3-4°C, so a bonus. Also it seems safer to me for the heavy PSU to be on the bottom, and the *GPU on top*; seems less likely to topple over.

One review (benchmarkreviews.com, FTZ01 Testing & Results) actually tried it with the GPU on top, and then with the *GPU on the bottom.* Their testing showed maybe a 1-2°C difference in favor of GPU on the bottom. For me, I think I'll still keep the GPU on top.









Thanks & Cheers.


----------



## ocdMoss

Case: *RVZ02* filters
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> This is probably a long shot,
> But does anyone have a spare filter panel for the RVZ02/ML08
> Just the plastic clip on bit, i broke one of mine and I couldnt find any replacemnts from silverstone
> 
> 
> 
> Well... if you didn't have any luck finding one via this forum... here's two sources:
> 
> here... and / or here (even cheaper!)
Click to expand...

Actually I think the *RVZ02/ML08 uses a different fan filter solution* than the magnetic 120mm fan filters of the RVZ01. The "windowless" versions appears to have large panel filters that snap on the outside of the case. The ML08 manual on page 29 (RVZ02 manual p24) has a depiction of this:



I don't know where DrAwesome95 can get these, but at least it's clearer now what he's looking for.

Good luck!


----------



## Nathan3108

Hey. I'm new to this forum an need some advice.

Recently built below pc
Silverstone Rvz02 - non window(New)
Silverstone Sfx-l 500w psu(New)
Asus P8z77-i mini itx mobo(previous build)
Intel I5 3570k at stock 3.4ghz(previous build)
Thermalright AXP 100 Cpu cooler(New)
Ocz Vertex3 240gb ssd(previous build)
Hitachi 1tb 2.5 inch hdd(previous build)
Samsung blu ray writer(New)
MSI 770 gtx twin frozr(previous build)

Machine is all running fine but I'm a little concerned with temps, I'm using this as a gaming an media rig in my living room at 1080p and the machine is placed horizontal in a media unit(no where I can put vertical which I know can help cooling).

Cpu is fine Idle is about 28c and even under stress testing and gaming I've yet to see it go past 72c I'm comfortable with this an may even try some over clocking at some point.

However my GPU is a different story.
Idle is fine at about 30c but under stress tests an gaming I've seen it hit 96c at points and is regularly around the mid 80's.

I have ordered some plastic cubes to place under the feet which would then mean the machine would have around 5cm each side of the machine to vent rather than 9cm above and only 1cm below(where gpu is).

Anybody got any suggestions on things I could try? Or a different gpu. I'm considering if a 950 or 960 may be a worthy investment as although I'd sacrifice a little in performance it should run cooler. Or perhaps a reference blower style card?


----------



## Nathan3108

O one more thing because gpu is so hot my hard drives can reach 55c!


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nathan3108*
> 
> O one more thing because gpu is so hot my hard drives can reach 55c!


What temperatures are you getting on the GPU itself? Also can someone tell me if this will affect SSDs and if so how. I'm planning on putting an M.2 850 Evo as the boot drive with 2.5" 850 Evo as storage, will they slow down from the increased heat inside a case this size? (going into an ML08)


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> Case: *RVZ02* filters
> Actually I think the *RVZ02/ML08 uses a different fan filter solution* than the magnetic 120mm fan filters of the RVZ01. The "windowless" versions appears to have large panel filters that snap on the outside of the case. The ML08 manual on page 29 (RVZ02 manual p24) has a depiction of this:
> 
> I don't know where DrAwesome95 can get these, but at least it's clearer now what he's looking for.










DOH! _(slow down and read Elton)_ I missed the fact that he was asking for the RVZ02/ML08. (I guess I have RVZ01/ML07 on the brain)









I'll back out and let the ML08/RVZ02 experts jump in.

But the way... anyone considering the *RVZ02*... > here's < a really good in depth review by TECHSPOT if you haven't seen it yet.

If you're looking at the *ML08*... > here's < a good in depth review by BENCHMARK REVIEWS.


----------



## rickywong

So, any news about *RVZ03*?


----------



## ocdMoss

Case: *RVZ01*/*ML07*/*FTZ01*
GPU: EVGA GTX 960,10.1in (256.5mm), *Dual Slot width*, *Open Air (2 Fan) Cooling*
GPU Fans: *Airflow vs Static Pressure*, *15mm vs 25mm*

*SilverStone's Recommendations&#8230;*

Manual ( RVZ01 p.27, FTZ01 p.26, ML07 p.23) states: "If you use graphics card with omni-direction or open air cooler, we recommend having two case fans on the bottom vents."

The *RVZ01* and *FTZ01* cases come with two 15mm voltage controlled (3-pin) fans; one on the CPU vent, and the other pre-installed on the front GPU vent. (*ML07* cases are cheaper by not including the fans/filters; vents are still present for fan installation.) I plan to use a Prolimatech USV14 on the CPU vent, so the 15mm stock fan there can be moved to the back GPU vent. I also intend to replace metal fan screws with rubber/silicone mounting screws, to further reduce vibrations/noise. (I looked for ones that don't stick out too much outside the case; hoping that the magnetic fan filters may still be used)

SilverStone has made clear, this case is meant to be ventilated via _positive pressure_ configuration - all fans are intake fans. As I've noted, I'm a first time builder. I don't have any experience to know whether the GPU compartment is too obstructed for Airflow fans or too open to require Static Pressure fans. Also, since after GPU installation there is ample room for 25mm thick fans, perhaps they would perform better than the included stock 15mm fans. Again, I have no prior experience to draw on, just guesses.

So, I sent *SilverStone* an email over the weekend, asking about their recommendations on what type of fans would be best for the GPU compartment in the RVZ01 variants, for a GPU with an open air cooler. I explained as above and posed the questions: Q1) Airflow vs Static Pressure fans, Q2) 15mm vs 25mm fans. Here's their reply:

1. *Airflow fans are better*.

2. 15mm fans are included with RVZ01 but _if your hardware allow for *25mm* then *is ok*_, if a video card is installed then only 15mm fans will fit andthey must be installed as intake "*positive pressure* is more intake than exhaust"

That _video card is open air so fans must be installed as intake_.

Seems I was going at it wrong, I thought since you wanted "positive pressure" you'd want more static pressure. So I was looking at the Corsair SP120 High Performance fans and comparing features for static pressure when I should be looking at the AF120 and similar fans. Hmm&#8230; why would airflow fans be enough, when it seems there would only be a 1-2cm gap between the fans and the GPU? Perhaps, if the GPU onboard fans are operating, they would be in serial with the case fans and blowing in the same direction, so there would be little resistance for the case fans?

What are your thoughts? The recommendations still true when the fan filters are in place? I'm assuming SilverStone intend for the filters to be used, all fans are intake after all.

Time for more searching and comparing. :d


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> Case: *RVZ01*/*ML07*/*FTZ01*
> GPU: EVGA GTX 960,10.1in (256.5mm), *Dual Slot width*, *Open Air (2 Fan) Cooling*
> GPU Fans: *Airflow vs Static Pressure*, *15mm vs 25mm*
> 
> [snip...]
> 
> So, I sent *SilverStone* an email over the weekend, asking about their recommendations on what type of fans would be best for the GPU compartment in the RVZ01 variants, for a GPU with an open air cooler. I explained as above and posed the questions: Q1) Airflow vs Static Pressure fans, Q2) 15mm vs 25mm fans. Here's their reply:
> 1. *Airflow fans are better*.
> 
> 2. 15mm fans are included with RVZ01 but _if your hardware allow for *25mm* then *is ok*_, if a video card is installed *then only 15mm fans will fit* and they must be installed as intake "*positive pressure* is more intake than exhaust"
> 
> That _video card is open air so fans must be installed as intake_.


As I've stated before, your level of investigative detail never ceases to amaze me!









Oh man!... I've highlighted in Red the part of your post that got my attention. Only a 15mm will fit! I believe, (or at least I hope) that it would be more accurate for Silverstone to state: "only 15mm fans will fit depending on your specific video card."

If I'm not mistaken I swear I've read where several members have installed 25mm fans over their full size CPU and did not have to resort to 15mm. Off the top of my head *ShwoKing* comes to mind. I believe he installed two 25mm Scythe Slip Streams over the top of his GTX980 Ti SC+.

Per the manual you have 68mm from the bottom edge of the printed circuit board of the GPU to the top inside edge of the case vents. Even the drawing illustrates the open distance between GPU and case cans.


So...even if you have a 40mm dual slot GPU like the GTX980 it would still leave enough room for 25mm fans. Yes... it will be tight, but what isn't in this case? Personally I hope to squeeze in the two 25mm Noctua NF-P12's for a good balance of static pressure and low noise.


----------



## ocdMoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swinmail*
> 
> Hi all, Anyone have information concerning the Noctua NH-L12 with the Gigabyte GA-Z170n-Gaming 5? Will there be the same problem with the 92x25mm fan hitting the memory?


Saw this build on pcpartpicker.com, *lastinline's Completed Build*:

Case: SST-*FTZ01*S
CPU: *i7-6700K*
Motherboard: Gigabyte *GA-Z170N-Gaming 5*
Cooler: Noctua *NH-L12*
Memory: Corsair *Vengeance LPX* 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-2400 (LPX are around 32mm tall; HyperX FURY per spec sheet are 34.04mm & HyperX Savage are 34.57mm)

Some of the very same or similar components you've been looking at; also re-using the NF-F12 as a GPU vent fan. Nice discussion & pics of his build, might be of interest to you.

Cheers.


----------



## Yzakz

Hello, finally I finished my first build. Here are the parts I used, maybe it is not the big deal, but at least I can run the games I like on a pretty decent graphics quality with good framerate (Batman Arkham Knight, MGSV, Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor, etc.). Hope you like it.

- Case: Silverstone Raven RVZ01
- Motherboard: MSI Z97I AC
- CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K
- CPU Cooler: Corsair H55
- CPU Cooler Fan: Thermaltake Luna 12 120mm Slim
- RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (2x8GB)
- SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 120GB
- HDD: Seagate 1TB
- GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 280
- DVD: Silverstone Slot Load CD/DVD RW
- PSU: Silverstone 600W SFX Full Modular
- Extras: Satechi RGB Led Strip with Remote Control


----------



## Swinmail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> Saw this build on pcpartpicker.com, *lastinline's Completed Build*:
> 
> snip


Yeh thanks ! I saw that build on pcpartpicker about a week ago and contacted lastinline.

Here's his reply to my questions, for anyone interested in the nh-l12 / z170n-gaming 5 combo :

Me : Which direction are the heatpipes for the Noctua NH-L12 facing in on your board? No problem clearing the Corsair memory?

Lastinline : the ends of the heatpipes on the heatsink are pointing at the pcie slot. they are almost touching the pcie riser board. the memory clears without a problem. the usb3 header on my motherboard was a minor problem but was fine in the end. good luck.

Me : one last question which I forgot, sorry. How's the heatsink alignment with the top fan? Bang in the middle?

Lastinline : there is about a 30% offset, but between that fan and the bottom fan, the heatsink is totally covered.


----------



## SrMapache

I am still building the EKWB water block mod, in case anyone is interested you will have to cut the top grill, because it won't fit.



Power cable, sata, and PWM for EKWB Predator 240

As you can see the top of water block won't fit unless you cut the grill, no problem at all, because with the plastic cover on top nothing arises.

But the main problem is that with graphic card installed tubes won't fit inside. I mean you will have to force them to pass through the top, so I guess the best solution is to put the tubes from one side




I still have to sand the metal grill to do a decent JOB







. and place two pc grommets on the GPU side panel to put the tubes from the outside


----------



## SoulFury

Will a Cryorig C1 + a 25 mm fit in de silverstone silverstone ftz01? If i do a bit of match: Cryorig C1 is 74mm high with fan the fan is 13mm high so that 74-13= 61mm high with out the fan. 61mm + 25mm =86mm total. And the silverstone states that there is room for a 83mm high cpu cooler. Could still fit i was just wonder if there is anybody here that has that setup.

There is some talk around the this forum about this setup but i have not seens someone that has it. (could be just me, there are 497 pages


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> Will a Cryorig C1 + a 25 mm fit in de silverstone silverstone ftz01? If i do a bit of match: Cryorig C1 is 74mm high with fan the fan is 13mm high so that 74-13= 61mm high with out the fan. 61mm + 25mm =86mm total. And the silverstone states that there is room for a 83mm high cpu cooler. Could still fit i was just wonder if there is anybody here that has that setup.
> 
> There is some talk around the this forum about this setup but i have not seems someone that has it. (could be just me, there are 497 pages


Yes... both *ShwoKing* and I both have this setup (I'm sure there are others). I take no credit for the layout... I just basically copied ShwoKings success.







Its a tight fit but it all goes together. Here's a link where he mentions the 25mm fan working in a FTZ01 with a Cryorig C1. He mentions the fit again in this post.

As you may know the Cryorig C1 comes with a slim 15mm fan. But... Shwoking swapped it out and installed a 25mm x 140mm fan (one with 120mm mounting holes) and attached it to the case grill rather than the C1 heatsink. In one of his earlier posts he mentions using a Scythe Glide Stream for the CPU fan but he eventually replaced it with a Cryorig XF140 , as indicated in this post. (again, attaching it to the case grill rather than to the heatsink). Since it worked for him I did the same thing and installed a XF140 on the case. 

Here's a link to his post showing "Photos"... of his FTZ01 with the C1 and 25mm fan.

Just FYI... you may have already worked this into your calculations *but*, just in case... be aware there are two other important factors to consider:
1) Will the C1 work with you particular mother board (i.e. heat pipes not interferring with the PCIe slot, not hanging of any of the edges of the motherboard etc) and
2) Once the C1 is installed, will it be directly under the case vent? (or off center and partially blocked) http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/...l07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4650#post_24562019

 Here's a link to a post where he helped me understand the alignment issues.


----------



## SoulFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Yes... both *ShwoKing* and I both have this setup (I'm sure there are others). I take no credit for the layout... I just basically copied ShwoKings success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a tight fit but it all goes together. Here's a link where he mentions the 25mm fan working in a FTZ01 with a Cryorig C1. He mentions the fit again in this post.
> 
> As you may know the Cryorig C1 comes with a slim 15mm fan. But... Shwoking swapped it out and installed a 25mm x 140mm fan (one with 120mm mounting holes) and attached it to the case grill rather than the C1 heatsink. In one of his earlier posts he mentions using a Scythe Glide Stream for the CPU fan but he eventually replaced it with a Cryorig XF140 , as indicated in this post. (again, attaching it to the case grill rather than to the heatsink). Since it worked for him I did the same thing and installed a XF140 on the case.
> 
> Here's a link to his post showing photos of his FTZ01 with the C1 and 25mm fan.
> 
> Just FYI... you may have already worked this into your calculations *but* there are two other factors to consider:
> 1) Will the C1 work with you particular mother board (i.e. heat pipes not interferring with the PCIe slot, not hanging of ano of the edges of the motherboard etc) and
> 2) Once the C1 is installed, will it be directly under the case vent? (or off center and partially blocked) http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/...l07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4650#post_24562019
> 
> Here's a link to his posts where he helped me figure out the alignment.


[quote name="Elton Noway"

Hey thanks for the info. I still have a noctura c14 from my sugo 08 build and i can mount and fit that cooler on my motherboard and in the case



But as you can see not way in hell am i going to close up the case with that beast installed









My plan is to install the Cryorig C1 and use the 140mm 25mm thick noctura fan (that has mounting holes for 120mm) so am really happy to hear it should fit







Just ordered the Cryorig C1 so it should be here tommorow. When i get it all installed in will upload some pics with a spec sheet of all the stuff i got in this very nice case.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> [quote name="Elton Noway"
> 
> Hey thanks for the info. I still have a noctura c14 from my sugo 08 build and i can mount and fit that cooler on my motherboard and in the case
> 
> 
> 
> But as you can see not way in hell am i going to close up the case with that beast installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan is to install the Cryorig C1 and use the 140mm 25mm thick noctura fan (that has mounting holes for 120mm) so am really happy to hear it should fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered the Cryorig C1 so it should be here tommorow. When i get it all installed in will upload some pics with a spec sheet of all the stuff i got in this very nice case.


Yep... I have a Noctura c14 mounted in a desktop... its a Monster!



Hopefull you've seen most of the posts from *ocdMoss* like this one where he's determining the fit of a C1 on a particular motherboard. Would suck if you get the C1 only to find it hits your memory, or PCIe riser... or power supply etc.


----------



## SoulFury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Yep... I have a Noctura c14 mounted in a desktop... its a Monster!
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefull you've seen most of the posts from *ocdMoss* like this one where he's determining the fit of a C1 on a particular motherboard. Would suck if you get the C1 only to find it hits your memory, or PCIe riser... or power supply etc.


Well the noctua c14 and the cryorig c1 look like the same shape and the noctua is has a bigger heatsink 158mm for the c14 i believe against 144,5mm from the C1 so it should be fine. And if
its not i can just send i back and get a refund.

The system works fine with the C14 (side off







) and about 10 degrees cooler on the gpu (with both silverstone fans mounted on that side and spinning at 1000rpm) then it did in my sugo 08


----------



## SoulFury

Is there a decent benefit in replacing the slim line silverstone 120mm fans with a paar of normal 25mm 120mm fans? And what brand and type would work well. I don't realy mind my gpu running a bit hot as long as its silent or as silent as possible.

Oh and i am running a EVGA 980 sc with a little overclock on my side to a boost of 1500mhz and 1800mhz on the memory (i like those nice round numbers







)


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> Is there a decent benefit in replacing the slim line silverstone 120mm fans with a pair of normal 25mm 120mm fans? And what brand and type would work well. I don't realy mind my gpu running a bit hot as long as its silent or as silent as possible.
> 
> Oh and i am running a EVGA 980 sc with a little overclock on my side to a boost of 1500mhz and 1800mhz on the memory (i like those nice round numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


A _"decent"_ benefit? Hmmm... that's tough, kind of like a relative question. "Decent" would be what each individual feels decent is to them. Might be similar to asking " If I spend the money to buy a memory foam mattress will I notice a decent improvement with my back pain? Not knowing what the person perceives as decent is the unknown.

Anyway... Silverstone supplies 15mm fans with the RVZ01 and FTZ01. They (Silverstone) have reported the 15mm fans were specifically selected for the benefit of the case and its dual chamber design, to aid in cooling and to maintain the positive pressure these cases were designed to operate at. Many satisfied customers use the supplied 15mm fans and never look back.

(My personal opinion only...) Silverstone selected the thinner 15mm fans because they wanted to make sure they would work and not interfere with "any" double width GPU a customer might choose to install.

That said... I think you read more about people replacing them in this forum is because most of us are tweakers and overclockers. Members replace the 15mm with 25mm for several reasons... to increase static pressure, or to decrease fan noise levels, or to be able to run a 25mm fan at a lower speed but move the same or more air than the 15mm at full speed, or all of the above, etc. Has anybody recorded a "decent" temp drop... of say 6 to 8 degrees... by simply replacing the 15mm fans with 25mm's. I don't think so. Think of it as more of a win-win scenario. Whether the primary reason was for "noise reduction" or to "lower case temps", the one reason benefits the other. In other words: Moving more air at lower fans speeds decreases noise, while the greater air volume serves to aid in the lowering of case temps.

Based on your setup.. running a 980 and overclocking... I wouldn't think twice. I'd rather spend the bucks on a few 25mm fans than cook my processor or GPU. Here's a link to a post from a couple days ago where I mentioned a couple brands worth considering.


----------



## SoulFury

Thanks again, you are conforming my own thoughts on the mater and i love my noctua fans so i will checkout the once in your post.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoulFury*
> 
> Well the noctua c14 and the cryorig c1 look like the same shape and the noctua is has a bigger heatsink 158mm for the c14 i believe against 144,5mm from the C1 so it should be fine. And if its not i can just send i back and get a refund.


Yep... appear pretty close in shape /size...


----------



## poopsockk

Aw. The order for my Gigabyte GA-Z97-WIFI motherboard AND Zalman CPNS 8900 were cancelled. Seems like the motherboard is being called out of production, quote from B&H Photo Video:
Quote:


> DEAR
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> poopsockk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> You placed a backorder recently for the GIGABYTE INTEL Z97 MINI ITX MOTHERBOARD). Unfortunately, the manufacturer has informed us that this item is discontinued. As we are unable to fulfill your order at this time, we have canceled your order. Your credit card was not charged for this transaction, and no refund will be necessary.
> 
> We apologize for your inconvenience, and we thank you for your continued patronage.
> 
> Our Sales Department is standing by to serve you with all your product needs, including a possible replacement for your order. Please contact them by emailing [email protected], calling 1.800.606.6969, or Live Chat at www.bhphotovideo.com.
> 
> We look forward to serving you again in the future.
> 
> Customer Service Department
> B&H Photo, Video and Pro Audio
> 1.800.221.5743
> http://www.bandh.com/


What motherboard and fan should I choose for my build?

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150
CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS8900
CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600
Storage: Kingston SSDNow V Series 128GB
Storage: Sandisk Ultra II 960GB
Storage: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB
Other: Thermaltake BlacX Duet eSATA USB Dual Hard Drives Docking Station
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan X
Case: Silverstone ML08B-H
Power Supply: Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX

On a side note, all of my parts excluding the motherboard and fan have arrived, so expect a build log soon.


----------



## SrMapache

Installing this watercool block its kind of tricky




I have a problem with the PWM cable, I can see the RPM but can control it. so right now is all time at full speed, but playing Assassin creed Syndicate half an hour (1440p ultra settings HBO+ PCCS ultra) at 32ºC is such a great advantage. with stock fan was 70ºC.

I will post some more pics this afternoon.


----------



## SoulFury

Oke i am finished with my build, case closed up and i booted in windows yeah! I am getting a pair of noctua NF-P12 PWM 120mm fans to replace the silverstone slim fans should arrive here tomorrow so then i can tear it al down again but making it fit the first time is the hardest







.

What i got:

Case: Silverstone FTZO1
Motherboard: ASUS Z97I-Plus
GPU: EVGA GTX980 SC (little overclock to a boost of 1500 and 1800 on the memory)
CPU: intel i74790K (just running at 4.0 ghz)
CPU Cooler Cryorig C1 (i had to remove the white shroud to make it fit) with a noctua NF-P140mm fan mounted to the side panel
2 intel 120GB ssd in raid 0 (not sure on the exacte type but they are a few years old)
1 WD Black 2TB
PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG
Memory: Crucial DDR3 Ballistix Sport VLP 2x8GB 1600 C9



When i get my new fans i will make some more pics of the build and installing everything. Will also do some gaming and stuff and post the temps to see how cool this case stays with this much hardware stuffed inside.

Just a little question on the side







Is there anyway to link the side fans to the temps on the GPU? When i am using this pc just for video playback they can be off but when i start gaming the have to get spinning so the fans on the GPU dont have to spin like crazy.

Let me know what you guys think, and if there are questions just ask


----------



## BubbleFighter

Can anyone confirm if the 980 ti strix will fit inside the rvz02?


----------



## SrMapache

Finished, playing assasin creed syndicate (1440p ultra settings ) at 40 ºCelsius in completelly silence (predator 240 1000rpm) = priceless


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Finished, playing assasin creed syndicate (1440p ultra settings ) at 40 ºCelsius in completelly silence (predator 240 1000rpm) = priceless




Nice job cutting the hole / modding the case where the hoses exit at the fan vent.







Looks like it came that way from the factory.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Finished, playing assasin creed syndicate (1440p ultra settings ) at 40 ºCelsius in completelly silence (predator 240 1000rpm) = priceless


What did you use for lining the hole? Looks nice!


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> What did you use for lining the hole? Looks nice!


Thanks , I have used the outside plastic cover from an old usb 2.0 cable


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Nice job cutting the hole / modding the case where the hoses exit at the fan vent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it came that way from the factory.


Thanks a lot Elton


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> I ended up cutting a large square hole that encompassed the existing slits so it didn't look bad here in this post.
> 
> I planned on getting some edge trim to cover up the cut, then some kind of mesh (like from one of those mesh organizer things from Walmart) and glue it to the inside of the panel


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> What did you use for lining the hole? Looks nice!


I know your question was directed at SrMapache... but I was thinking of your post when I found this black vinyl edge trim . I know it works because I chopped a hole in my ML07. (the two images across the bottom of this photo are of the piece I removed from my case) The thickness of the case sheet metal is a "hair" thicker than 1/32" so this stuff grips the edge of the sheet metal real nice. It's soft and pliable (personally I'd call it more rubber than vinyl) ... and conforms to case cuts real nice. (Note: because this stuff is 3/8" wide, it won't do a tight inside radius like what SrMapache pulled off using a smaller dia. cable covering). In rough testing, the minimum inside curved edge would probably be lining the cut edge of a 3" diameter hole. For smaller case holes smaller than 3" (i.e., 1") I'd recommend using rubber grommets.

Only problem I have with this stuff is I purchased too much! I was trying to offset the shipping charges, make it worth the my time and to make sure I had extra for redos in case I screwed up. Now I have 7 feet left over







Who knows, I might have to cut some more holes in my case just to justify the purchase.


----------



## chrizw

Hi guys! I've followed this thread for a while and thanks to all the comments, I've completed my first build.


Spoiler: Here are the parts I used:



Case: Silverstone FTZ01B
Motherboard: MSI Z97i-Plus
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9x65 with included NF-A9x14 fan
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB)
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 1TB
GPU: MSI Nvidia GTX970 4G Gaming
Case Fan: Noctua NF-F12 PWM x 2
DVD: Panasonic UJ8A7
PSU: Silverstone 500W SFX-L


The cable management was harder than I thought. I find that routing at least some power cables through the hole in the drive cage helps at lot (if you don't have any drive installed there). I ended-up just stuffing most of my cables behind the PSU bracket (where the 3.5" drive would sit).


----------



## Elton Noway

Okay... a little over a week ago I attached this photo as a hint to a mod I was making to the ML07 case. I finally got it finished.



*Bottom line* : I chopped a hole in my case.. stealing the idea for my mod from Silverstone after seeing pictures of the new RVZ02 and ML08. We all know the pain in the butt it can be to pull a motherboard (dissemble a good portion of the unit) just to swap out and try a different CPU cooler. I thought it was a great revision when Silverstone decided to provide access to the underside of the motherboard. PLUS... with the newer M.2 SSD drive receptacles being mounted on the underside of the motherboard its practically imperative to have access to that area should you ever plan on installing one of these drives down the road and don't feel like disassembling your system. Hence... my mod to the ML07.

*ML07 CASE MOD*


If you'd like to see the more of what went on behind the scenes to do this mod.... and see a few other minor mods I made at the same time... to the switch panel and case feet, feel free to check out my Skylake milo Project - Build Images _(build comments and modification details are attached to each photo)_


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> If you'd like to see the more of what went on behind the scenes to do this mod.... and see a few other minor mods I made at the same time... to the switch panel and case feet, feel free to check out my Skylake milo Project - Build Images _(build comments and modification details are attached to each photo)_

























wow I have just seen the pictures from the inside, great work


----------



## sallekmo

OMG, Im not sure how many of you have heard of the rvz02s add on handle which silverstone will be announcing, but I just contacted them about and they said the ETA is mid June 2016, such a long wait for a small add on.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> OMG, Im not sure how many of you have heard of the rvz02s add on handle which silverstone will be announcing, but I just contacted them about and they said the ETA is mid June 2016, such a long wait for a small add on.


what add-on? can you upload some pics?


----------



## sallekmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> what add-on? can you upload some pics?


As i said they havnt yet announced it officially but they will be in a few months, what did you think those 4 screw holes are for on top of the rvz02


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> wow I have just seen the pictures from the inside, great work


Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> what add-on? can you upload some pics?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> As i said they havnt yet announced it officially but they will be in a few months, what did you think those 4 screw holes are for on top of the rvz02


As we all know... the RVZ01 and ML07 share the exact same internal steel case... only the exterior plastic was modified to give them both a different look. It only stands to reason Silverstone did the same thing with the RVZ02 and ML08... i.e., same steel frame...etc, just a different exterior. So... the four holes in the frame of both units should line up... therefore... the handle for a ML08 should also fit the RVZ02.



The only problem is... Silverstone hasn't made the handle as a "standalone" option you can order for the RVZ02. (rumored 2016 release date)

Then again... considering the subtle look of the ML08 versus the aggressive styling of the RVZ02... maybe they are designing a different handle specifically for the Raven!

*Hmmm...* _(the gaming combat ready Raven)_


----------



## SoulFury

Oke the system is up and running here are some pics from putting it together.


Here the stuff that needed to go back in the case now the new fans are here




i routed the 8 pin cpu and the 2 noctua fan kabels under the motherboard saved me a ton of space


Twisted the 24pin kabel and stuffed all the kabels as neat as possible in front and to the side of the PSU and HD bracket


Mounting the GPU and SSD bracket was easy


As you can see the Cryorig C1 Fits just fine on the Asus Z91-I plus i can also rotate it 90 degrees counter clockwise and then it wil also fit but then it is touching the riser pci card


Al closed up and running









So the stuff in here:
Motherboard: ASUS Z97I-Plus
GPU: EVGA GTX980 SC (little overclock to a boost of 1500 and 1800 on the memory)
CPU: intel i74790K (just running at 4.0 ghz)
CPU Cooler Cryorig C1 (i had to remove the white shroud to make it fit) with a noctua NF-P140mm fan mounted to the side panel
2 intel 120GB ssd in raid 0 (not sure on the exacte type but they are a few years old)
1 WD Black 2TB
PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG
Memory: Crucial DDR3 Ballistix Sport VLP 2x8GB 1600 C9
2 noctus NF-P120PCM side intake fans.

Oke so far so good but now the temps: GPU is very happy went from 84 degrees with fans running 2000rpm (in a silverstone sugo08) or so to 74 degrees with fans running around 1500rpm and the side fans at 750 to 1000 rpm.

The CPU is a different mater never really stress it to much in my old case but with the massive 180mm air penetrator fan as a top intake and top cooler fan on a noctua c14 with the bottom 140mm fan installed as well there was no question that would be fine i believe i did a few cinebench runs once and its stayed at 60 degrees or so.

Now i did some stress testing and i ran cinebench for 15 to 20 min and i got a max temp on one of the cores of 97 degrees and that seems a bit on the hot side to me. Is in normal for my cpu in combinatie with the case and the cpu cooler to get that hot or is there something wrong here? I liked to hear what you guys think on the mater and thanks for the help so far.


----------



## SrMapache

I decided to use the ekwb cpu block that came with the predator 240
Just finished installation, will do some test later to see CPU/GPU temps





CPU and GPU temps were pretty bad with this setup under load.
*BIG MISTAKE GUYS CPU WATERBLOCK HAVE AN INTAKE SO TUBES POSITION IS CRITICAL*









So I am going to my old setup for GPU.
Ekwb Predator + Ekwm MSI GTX980 ti gaming waterblock = 45C wile playing Assassin Creed Syndicate 1440p 2 hours at 1000 rpm (inaudible)
Corsair H75 for CPU

will post some pictures in the next days


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Ekwb Predator + Ekwm MSI GTX980 ti gaming waterblock = 45C wile playing Assassin Creed Syndicate 1440p 2 hours at 1000 rpm (inaudible)
> Corsair H75 for CPU
> 
> will post some pictures in the next days


The reason I never went Liquid coolig is the pump noise! Is the pump very audible or do you get a high pitched noise from it??


----------



## esdennis

Hey guys, so this is my first build and I'm working in the RVZ01 since I love the small form factor but I have a few questions.

Do I use 2 case fans for the GPU and then a case fan ON TOP of the CPU cooler fan or do I just use the CPU cooler fan? Also, my mobo only has 1 CPU fan header and 1 case fan header, do you guys suggest using a splitter for PWM or just plugging it into the PSU?

Thank you!

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant


TypeItemPriceCPUIntel Core i7-4790 3.6GHz Quad-Core Processor
Purchased For $189.62
CPU CoolerZalman CNPS8900 Quiet CPU Cooler
$38.99 @ B&H
MotherboardASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
$86.99 @ SuperBiiz
MemoryG.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Purchased For $64.49
StorageSamsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Purchased For $66.39
Video CardEVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card
Purchased For $196.44
CaseSilverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case
$78.99 @ SuperBiiz
Power SupplySilverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
$88.99 @ SuperBiiz
Operating SystemMicrosoft Windows 8.1 Pro OEM (64-bit)
Purchased For $0.00
Case FanCougar Vortex 60.4 CFM 120mm Fan
$10.98 @ OutletPC
Case FanCougar Vortex 60.4 CFM 120mm Fan
$10.98 @ OutletPC
Case FanCougar Vortex 60.4 CFM 120mm Fan
$10.98 @ OutletPC
MonitorBenQ XL2411Z 144Hz 24.0" Monitor
Purchased For $205.97
Prices include shipping, taxes, rebates, and discountsTotal$1049.81Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-12-15 14:41 EST-0500


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> The reason I never went Liquid coolig is the pump noise! Is the pump very audible or do you get a high pitched noise from it??


Same here... especially after seeing (and hearing) videos like the first four listed > here < .


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> The reason I never went Liquid coolig is the pump noise! Is the pump very audible or do you get a high pitched noise from it??


Trust me Melvin I am such an obsessive guy with noise, I can't hear any pump noise. and I am sitting 1.5meters from the rig.

By the way my big mistake with mi rig water block installation is that CPU water blocks have an intake , and I place the tubes in the wrong order, I will switch tubes position this afternoon and repeat tests, if GPU temps under load are around 50-55C with CPU block in the system I will keep the dual installation, if they are higher I will split it and use Corsair h75 for CPU water block only.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Same here... especially after seeing (and hearing) videos like the first four listed > here < .


Those noises are only in AIO water blocks, were you can't purge circuit and avoid air bubbles, that's why I chose EKWB predator 240. but regarding those noises in corsair h75, you can try different solutions, orientation of radiator usually solve those air bubble noises.


----------



## sallekmo

I emailed silverstone again asking whether the ml08 handle is compatible?
they replied:

Unfortunately not.

We will release two different handles at same time. (june 2016)


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> Horror Stories: by *Elton*
> PSU: *SX500-LG, possible screw causing short issue*
> Dang, Elton. I'm catching up on the posts, and I keep reading horror stories!
> 
> Here's a developing horror story to avoid with the SX500-LG I just found, on [Hard]forums: ronzzz has found that if you use the long screw included with the PSU, it's possible you can cause a short and blow a fuse!
> 
> I just got my SST-SX500-LG, ... I did find that there are TWO sets of screws, best I can tell, they are both 6-32. One set is the combo hex/phillips 6-32 that are ~5-6mm long. These are the one when used in the spot near the plug can possible cause a short when screwed too deep to contact the circuit board. The other set is what appears to be 6-32 flat heads screws that are only 3mm.
> 
> I also looked at the SX500-LG page, and there's a image on the bottom that shows a schematic. I think the original design only has 3 screw holes, and the offending hole is not part of the original design. ronzzz does note that there is no cut-out on the circuit board of the PSU at that spot (it would be the bottom left corner in the image below, next to the plug).
> 
> 
> So they're waiting for official comment from SilverStone on this issue. In the mean time probably safer to just use the three spots in the original schematic image above, and not risk a short. Using a 3mm screw might avoid it too. Definitely don't use the 5-6mm screw near the plug/circuit board.


Well... you can be the first to call me a dumbass! I read this post and made note of your warning about the power supply. I also jumped over to hardforum and read where Tony Ou (the Silverstone rep) indicated there are no right or wrong holes for mounting, saying the powersupply has multiple holes for multiple mounting variations based on the case it gets installed in. It seems the different screws (long and short) are included as to handle different case mounts (thick or thin). Tony added... _"We have thoroughly tested them with the OEM of this PSU, High Power, to ensure the Mylar protection film is thick enough to resist penetration by screws. Also the edges of PSU's PCB have no electrical traces so even if one manages to break the film and scratch or touch that part of the PCB, there should be no electrical conduction"_

Well... based on my personal experience... I'd say they might have to do another review. Between me and ronzzz.. thats two fried power supplys in two weeks. Maybe , if nothing else, they should included a warning with the PSU to use caution when using the long screws?

I didn't feel like the short screws were providing enough grab (too short to grab enough threads in the power supply) didn't feel solid enough to me. So I used the longer "included" screws. See the drawing below. The three pink highlighted areas are where I installed the three screws. The area indicated by the arrow is where I believe the screw hits and shorts the circuit board. ( wow... on closer inspection you can see the circuit board is directly behind the threaded hole... no space for the screw to protrude past the threaded hole. There is a thin strip of plastic there... but I have my doubts.



What sucks is I received the replacement power supply from Amazon. It was super quiet... absolutely no noise after three days of testing. I was very happy. So... I finished out the build, everything installed and covers secured... ready to place on my entertainment center. I hit the power switch and BANG... it sound like a fire cracker! ... followed by a small curl of smoke coming from the power supply.







. Fortunately no other components were damaged by the short. I swapped out the power supply with the noisy one (the one I'm supposed to be sending back)... and the system powered up... Whew! (just noisy again!)

What also sucks... is I had to completely disassemble the PC so I could check everything and replace the PSU. So now I'm back to no PC, spread all over my work bench, with a noisy power supply and "hoping" I can get a replacement.


----------



## ocdMoss

PSU: *SX500-LG* issues, screw holes
FYI: *Amazon Holiday Returns Policy&#8230;*

_Dear Elton,

Please, no more horror stories!







For your sake, and ours.

Signed,
OCN RVZ01/RVZ02 Club Lurkers_

Dang. So I was right, your first PSU was a ticking time bomb, and the replacement went "BANG!"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> [&#8230;] Tony Ou (the Silverstone rep) [&#8230;] _"We have thoroughly tested them with the OEM of this PSU, High Power, to ensure the Mylar protection film is thick enough to resist penetration by screws. Also the edges of PSU's PCB have no electrical traces so even if one manages to break the film and scratch or touch that part of the PCB, there should be no electrical conduction"_
> 
> Well... based on my personal experience... I'd say they might have to do another review.


Just to make sure we know which screw holes are at issue, I got better pictures off of the SilverStone product page, and overlay-ed them:



Scale: 4 pixels = 1mm; blue = 120 x 15mm (might be 25mm thick, not sure; marked for 15mm) fan, orange = circuit board, green = three screw holes in original design, red = the screw hole at issue.
The top-down view of the "innards" image below is from tomshardware's glowing review of the SX500-LG, rotated to coincide with the image above. The *cut-out* can be seen on the bottom left marked in green; the arrow points at the cut-out and denotes the direction of the screw. There is no corresponding cut-out on the circuit board on the right side (red). You can easily match up the components in both images, so I think this is accurate. Seems even if a 6-32 screw hits the circuit board, there's nothing obvious to cause a short - as Tony Ou explained.



The problematic one is the RED screw hole on in the images above. Going by your image, I think the screw holes you used were okay, they were near the fan and not the circuit board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*


If this is the case, then you didn't do anything to provoke the "BANG!"

This makes me a bit anxious for my first build.







I'm still lacking the main parts&#8230; So no load testing on my PSU. I've only tested it with the case fans (by use of paper clip trick), not enough to make the PSU fan spin up. Tony Ou's post is reassuring, but the reports are still worrisome. I will pay very close attention to the PSU noises when I get things up running.

The _serial number_ on my v1.1 SX500-LG starts with *1534&#8230;* I'm assuming this is the *lot number*, and corresponds to the 34th week of 2015 (Mid August). It got _shipped out_ to me _from amazon on Dec 1st_.

Can you check the numbers on your PSU and see when it was manufactured? (assuming the numbers do mean the week/year of manufacture); both the one that ticks and the quiet replacement that went BANG!? I think there's a sticker on the retail box with the serial number, if you've got the PSU installed and can't see the sticker.

Maybe if we get a few more data points we can spot a pattern of the bad batch.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> What sucks is I received the replacement power supply from Amazon. It was super quiet... absolutely no noise after three days of testing. I was very happy. [ _&#8230;dun dun duuuuuun&#8230;_ ] I hit the power switch and BANG... it sound like a fire cracker! ... followed by a small curl of smoke coming from the power supply. [&#8230;]


Well, I don't know what is going on (whether design issue, bad batch, or bad luck), but there's been a rash of issues with the SX500-LG.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> What also sucks... is I had to completely disassemble the PC so I could check everything and replace the PSU. So now I'm back to no PC, spread all over my work bench, with a noisy power supply and "hoping" I can get a replacement.


*FYI*: I think Amazon allows *holiday purchases* (Nov 1st - Dec 31st) to be *returned/replaced until end of January 31st*; so you're still good if ordered after Nov 1st.
--
EDIT1: Just saw your posts on [H]ardforums; interested in seeing what they & T.Ou say.
EDIT2: Oh, found the link: *Amazon Holiday Returns Policy*


----------



## ocdMoss

Case: *RVZ01B* & variants
Accessories: *Screws*, 3rd Party *Tt Fan Filter* mini review and musings

Just a post for *included accessories*, in case anyone's interested. Might be helpful if you suspect that you got an "Opened-box" unit instead of sealed new item. Obviously I got paranoid reading Elton's Horror Stories and waiting for all the parts to arrive; I start doing the little checklists that I can go through for now.







This is important for me, as this is my first build, I have no spares of anything, even screws.

White Accessory Box was found in the GPU compartment, need to unscrew 6 screws (4 larger and 2 smaller) to get to it. In the box are 5 small zip bags, and 3 FF123 Fan Filters.

Bag 1 = PCIe Extension Card (~2.5cm tall)
Bag 2 = 4 feet for vertical orientation.
Bag 3 = 4 hemispherical 3M feet for horizontal orientation; Raven Logo for vertical orientation (horizontal one is preinstalled)
Bag 4 = GPU Holder Bracket (2 parts), Rubber sticker pads x2, PWM Fan Y-Splitter (4-Pin to 4-Pin/3-Pin)
Bag 5 = 46 screws as detailed below (I had to go read up on screw callouts!):
*46 Screws in Bag* (numbers of each type, and what they're intended for - I try to account for each component)

Code:



Code:


Screw A ⌀4x15 - 632 x4    8     Secure radiator cooling fan (diameter 4, 15mm fan; #6-32 x4, 32 threads per inch, 4mm threaded length)
Screw B ⌀4x15 - M3 x4     8     Secure radiator cooling fan (diameter 4, 15mm fan; Metric 3mm x4, fine thread, 4mm threaded length)
Screw C 632 x8  (5mm)     2     Secure VGA support bracket (#6-32 x8, #6, 32 threads per inch, 8mm length, combo hex/phillips head)
Screw D M2 x3             2     Secure optical drive (Metric 2mm x 3mm length)
Screw E 632 x5           14     Secure motherboard, PSU, 3.5" HDD, and water cooling pump (#6-32, 5mm length)
                                (4 for M-ITX MB, 4 for PSU to Bracket, 4 for HDD, 2 for water pump)
Screw F M3 x4            12     Secure 2.5" SSD/HDD (Metric 3mm x 4mm length)
                                (4 for 2.5" SSD x3)

* the manual says Screw C are 632 x8, I don't know what the 8 means, but it's about 5mm long and not 8mm as I expected.

** There are additional screws that are supplied *in-place* on the chassis. EIGHT black fan screws (4 x2, if included), TWO 6-32 side panel chassis screws, FOUR 6-32 screws for the GPU compartment plastic bracket around the ODD bay, TWO more smaller flush screws for the metal part of the GPU bracket near the expansion slots. FOUR 6-32 screws for the PSU bracket. That's all the ones I know of; If there are more, plz let me know.

*** ML07 do not come with fans, fan filters, Screw A, nor Screw B (to attach the two 15mm fans to radiators)

----

*Fan Filters*: I know not everyone use them. Many don't use them because the increased air resistance of the vents lowers fan efficiency and thus cooling efficiency. I'm in a dusty environment, so I will try to use them if possible.

As you know, there are three FF123 120mm fan filters supplied with the RVZ01 / FTZ01. No filter is included for the PSU intake, even after enlarging the vent for the SFX-L PSU. There is no raised border around the vent to keep a magnetic filter in place, like the 3 main vents.

*SilverStone* has a few 120mm fan filters for sale at Amazon. The *FF123* (Ultra Fine Mesh) in black is $9.99 at Amazon, there is also an older *FF122* with spiral rib supports for $7.99, and the non-magnetic *FF121* with grill for $4.99 that SoulFury used in his FTZ01 build. I think only the FF123 has the "Ultra-fine" mesh filter. The FF123 is also available in *WHITE* for $4.99 (at 1/2 the cost of the black ones!). It might work for the Silver FTZ01S, but for me, it clashes way too much with the rest of the RVZ01 that I got. So I looked to see if there was an alternative to covering the PSU vent.

*Thermaltake* also makes fan filters. They come in *Tt 120mm* for $6.99 and also *Tt 140mm* for $7.99; there's also a *Tt Combo* 120mm+140mm for $10.99.

I purchased a Tt 120mm Fan Filter and put it on my RVZ01 case. Compared to the stock FF123 filters that SilverStone supplied:

The outer *dimensions are the same* so they fit just as well within the raised borders of the GPU/CPU vents.
The magnetic border are 1cm, same as the SilverStone filters so no loss of filter area.
The Tt filter is *NOT as fine*, the mesh is more coarse, the holes are bigger.
*GOOD*: less air resistance for the fan it covers; *BAD*: does not filter out small particles as well as the Ultra-Fine FF123

The *magnets are stronger* on the Tt 120mm, so I think they are less likely to slide off the PSU vent even without the raised border. Also on the magnetic side that faces the chassis panel, the surface is slightly pliable and glossy, so seems more *grippy*.

So _based on this_, I ordered two of the combo 120mm+140mm fan filters. I will end up with 8 filters total, 120mm x 6 and 140mm x2. I intend to use the 120mm's on the GPU compartment, as two side-by-side are needed. The 140mm can go on the PSU vent, or maybe the CPU vent if the raised border does not interfere with attachment. The 1cm border means that the *filter area of the 140mm is exactly 120mm x 120mm*, and none of the vent is blocked by the 140mm's magnetic border. This might be helpful especially since I'll be using a 140mm fan (with 120 mount) under the CPU vent, like many are doing. Holiday shipping times being what it is, I'll probably receive these next month.









SilverStone recommends cleaning filters with H2O, so now I have a back-up set when I clean them. The cost per *Tt filter works out to be* (6.99+10.99+10.99) / 5 = *$5.794 each*; much more reasonable than the $10 for FF123B. Main trade-off being coarser filter - which may or may not be what you want. *If you're good with white filters, the FF123W may be a better deal.*

Thanks for reading. Hope this is helpful to some; info might also be useful for ML07 owners looking to buy a cheaper set of filters.

Cheers.


----------



## SrMapache

Nice temps after playing Assasin Creed Syndicate for 2 hours (1440p ultra settings, HBAO+, PCCS) .
Game volume set to *0* to just hear the *Predator 240* fans spinning at 1000-1200 rpm *deadly silence guys*.
" *Liquid Cooling the way it's meant to be played*"


----------



## crusi86

I have just moved my build from RVZ01 to RVZ02. After finishing my build I have to say that I love this case even more than previous one, it was so easy to build in thiss case and it works great. Got almost the same temps but it is a lot more quiet that RVZ01







Here is few photos from my build:

https://goo.gl/photos/d2q2QXFFmpqWLbRD8


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> PSU: *SX500-LG*
> 
> _Dear Elton,
> 
> Please, no more horror stories!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your sake, and ours.
> 
> Signed,
> OCN RVZ01/RVZ02 Club Lurkers_


LOL ... Thanks... I needed a good laugh after what I've been through with this build.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> PSU: *SX500-LG* issues, screw holes
> Just to make sure we know which screw holes are at issue, I got better pictures off of the SilverStone product page, and overlay-ed them:
> 
> 
> Scale: 4 pixels = 1mm; blue = 120 x 15mm (might be 25mm thick, not sure; marked for 15mm) fan, orange = circuit board, green = three screw holes in original design, red = the screw hole at issue.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> The problematic one is the RED screw hole on in the images above. Going by your image, I think the screw holes you used were okay, they were near the fan and not the circuit board. If this is the case, then you didn't do anything to provoke the "BANG!"


Yep... that's what really throws me, I purposely avoided those holes so I should have been safe. But, based on the problem *ronzzz* experienced, I assumed I had the same problem because I used the "long" screws to mount it and assumed I must have hit something critical. In all honesty... I can't say with 100% certainty it was a screw shorting something inside the PSU because I don't want to open it up to investigate (warranty issues.) However... as originally mentioned, I had the power supply connected and running for three days prior with no problem ( and no fan noise







). Then I mounted it in the PSU cage, powered it up... and BANG... the rest was history. Since it emitted a *LOUD* POP... and smoked... and now smells like hell... something definitely shorted! Nothing I could have done in the assembly process (say shorting the motherboard or video card)... would have fried the PSU so dramatically but not harm anything else. For example: if I had shorted the motherboard to such an extent that would "blow up" the power supply you can bet a short like that would have fried the motherboard... if not burn a hole in it. I guess it "could have" been a coincidence, and the PSU had a faulty component, and it failed at the exact same time I power up after mounting it... but that seems highly unlikely.

Anyway... just for grins, here's a close up photo showing one of the PSU mounting holes and the circuit board behind it, you can see the edge of the circuit board through the hole... as well as the thick sheet of Mylar / plastic meant to protect the board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> This makes me a bit anxious for my first build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still lacking the main parts&#8230; So no load testing on my PSU. I've only tested it with the case fans (by use of paper clip trick), not enough to make the PSU fan spin up.


Not sure the paper clip trick will identify the clicking problem. It only occurs under load as the PSU ramps up to voltage demands.. then fades in and out. But...when it fades in I could hear it clicking from 10 feet away ...and I'm hard of hearing!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> The _serial number_ on my v1.1 SX500-LG starts with *1534&#8230;* I'm assuming this is the *lot number*, and corresponds to the 34th week of 2015 (Mid August). It got _shipped out_ to me _from amazon on Dec 1st_.
> 
> Can you check the numbers on your PSU and see when it was manufactured? (assuming the numbers do mean the week/year of manufacture); both the one that ticks and the quiet replacement that went BANG!? I think there's a sticker on the retail box with the serial number, if you've got the PSU installed and can't see the sticker.
> 
> Maybe if we get a few more data points we can spot a pattern of the bad batch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know what is going on (whether design issue, bad batch, or bad luck), but there's been a rash of issues with the SX500-LG.


Darn... I swore I had taken a photos of both power supply serials. Problem is, I can't find a photo of the noisy one and its already on it's on its way back to Amazon. The good news is I wrote down the serials of all the equipment I received so I have the information. My theory on serials is the last 4 or 5 digits will indicate the sequence they rolled off the assembly line. The photo below has been edited by me to include the serials of both my PSU's. Both also showed V1.1 (assuming thats version 1.1) Interestingly enough, (if my serial number theory is valid) the first PSU I received (noisy fan) was ordered Nov 12th and it had a "higher" serial number sequence than the second one (the replacement) that Amazon shipped me on Dec 4th. NET: The newer of the two units had the noisy fan. Personally I think the fan noise comes down to the fan lottery. Either you get lucky... or you don't.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> *FYI*: I think Amazon allows *holiday purchases* (Nov 1st - Dec 31st) to be *returned/replaced until end of January 31st*; so you're still good if ordered after Nov 1st.




Yep... gotta love that extended holiday return window... everything I ordered was after Nov 1st. Still, I've never had a problem with their return process. Very painless and have never received any push back.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Yep... gotta love that extended holiday return window... everything I ordered was after Nov 1st. Still, I've never had a problem with their return process. Very painless and have never received any push back.


Hi Elton Noway, as Tony Ou in Hardforum indicated, please contact our US office directly for an exchange so we can get your failed PSU back for analysis quicker. Thanks!


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Hi Elton Noway, as Tony Ou in Hardforum indicated, please contact our US office directly for an exchange so we can get your failed PSU back for analysis quicker. Thanks!


Darn... timing is everything. I really appreciate Silverstones quick response. However, as you may know, I purchased the power supply from Amazon. And (shame on me) but I wasn't sure how quick Silverstone would respond and I need to get this PC completed ASAP. I didn't see a same day response (I know that might not be realistic, but my wife is wearing me down, she wants the unit off her dining room table yesterday!







) Not seeing a response I began the return process via Amazon yesterday afternoon. In fairness to Tony (and Silverstone) I never called the US Silverstone office... and I just noticed Tony's profile has his location listed as Taiwan. I realize now I didn't take the time zone shift into consideration waiting for his response. Anyway... as mentioned I contacted Amazon yesterday, worried if they would do a replacement order against a previous replacement. The unit that appears to have shorted was a "replacement" for the first one I got that had the clicking fan noise that gets reported every once in a while. What is also disappointing is the replacement PSU was dead silent. I had the PC running tests for three days and nights couldn't even hear the fan running unless I put my ear right on it. I mounted it in the ML07 PSU cage and bang. Amazon said no problem and are sending me "another" unit. However, they warned me I have to send the first two units back by Jan 5th or I'll end up being charged for all three! (I guess a "replacement order" is not covered as part of their holiday gift purchase extended return policy?)

With all the holiday shipments in transit (UPS, FEDEX and USPS all reporting shipping backlogs), I freaked about getting them back on time. I panicked, and boxed up both units. This morning I shipped back the noisy one because the serial number of the unit corresponds to the first unit they shipped me. The burnt one is already boxed up and ready to go. My wife and I have an early morning appointment and the plan is to drop it off at the UPS office in the morning.

I just checked Amazon and the "replacement order" says "preparing for shipment" ... and the order has no way for me to cancel it online! I'm hoping Amazon has a process for returning any claimed defects to Silverstone for your attention.

FYI: I know this won't be of much help but I installed 3 of the longer screws, one on either side of the fan and one next to the power plug. On closer inspection I see no way the screws near the fan could hit any electronics. The only unknown is the one I installed next to the power plug. I did not want to open the unit and void any warranty or cause any issues with Amazon. At the time of the failure / short? ... I still had the original noisy PSU on hand. I plugged it in, got the system to boot and was able to determine everything was fine. No damage to any other system components. I never plugged the "defective?" power supply back in. With the scare I had of thinking I had fried my motherboard or worse... I wasn't about to risk it. Sorry


----------



## tueur41

Hy everybody,

I'm new on the forum but I read a lot of post, verry helpfull ! ?

I bought a new configuration last week :
- Asus Z170I Pro Gaming
- Intel i7 6700
- Gigabyte Nvdia GTX 970 G1
- Kingston 16 Go DDR4 CL12
- SSD Samsung 850 evo - 250 go
- Silverstone FTZ01 case
- Silverstone SFX 500w
- Silverstone TD03 slim

And I have few questions ?

Is anyone try to install the new TD03 slim AIO in the FTZ01 ? I can't close my case actually and I don't know how to fix it... ?
Second questions, how to switch on/off the power supply when the case is close ? ?

I will post few pics later if some on is interrested.

Have à Nice day and thx for your help !! ??


----------



## VladiHarkonnen

Well already received my Raven RVZ01 and the already assembled,here are the specifications of the old system and the new!

*My OLD system*
Corsair Graphite Series 780T
2xCorsair AF140 Quiet Edition Front
2xCorsair AF140 Quiet Edition Up
1xCorsair AF140 Quiet Edition Back
Asus SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK S
Intel Core i7-4790K 4GHz
2xKingston HyperX Fury DDR3-1866MHz 4GB
Noctua NH-D15S
Asus R9 Fury STRIX Gaming DirectCU III
2xCrucial BX100 2.5 Sata III 250GB
Kingston SSDNow KC300 2.5 Sata III 120GB
Corsair RM750 Modular 750W 80PLUS Gold

Idle temps (Asus Thermal Radar 2)
33 °C CPU
37 ºC GPU

*My NEW system*
Silverstone RVZ01
stock fans Low-Noise Adaptor UPDATE
Msi B85I Gaming Intel B85
Intel Core i7-4790K 4GHz
2xKingston HyperX Fury DDR3-1866MHz 4GB
Raijintek Pallas
Asus R9 Fury STRIX Gaming DirectCU III
2xCrucial BX100 2.5 Sata III 250GB
Kingston SSDNow KC300 2.5 Sata III 120GB
Chieftec SFX-500GD-C

Idle temps(MSI Comand Center)
39°C CPU UPDATE
35 ºC GPU

30 minutes Stress Test MSI(R) Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility

63ºC CPU

I am AMAZED with the temps when play games(only test World of Warships,+/-30 minutes)

idle.jpg 489k .jpg file


play.jpg 400k .jpg file


cpustress.jpg 600k .jpg file


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tueur41*
> 
> Hy everybody,
> 
> I'm new on the forum but I read a lot of post, verry helpfull ! ?
> 
> I bought a new configuration last week :
> 
> And I have few questions ?
> 
> Is anyone try to install the new TD03 slim AIO in the FTZ01 ? I can't close my case actually and I don't know how to fix it... ?
> Second questions, how to switch on/off the power supply when the case is close ? ?


Hi *tueur41* welcome to the forum. I'll answer the easier of your two questions first -

*How to switch the power supply on/off when the case is closed?* Simple answer... you can't. The on/off power on the FTZ01 is used to control the entire system, power supply included. When you flip off the FTZ01 power switch the entire system shuts down and the power supply goes into "standby" mode. Once the power supply is installed and the case is closed up, the only way to completely shut off the power supply would be to unplug the power cord.

*Anyone tried to install the TD03 in a FTZ01?* Yes... its been tried and a few members have struggled with the challenge. Although Silverstone highly recommends the TD03 for the RVZ01 (note: the interior is the same as the FTZ01 and ML07) ... I'm not sure if anyone has reported success. I'm not saying it can't be done, it's just that I don't know of any. You might have your work cut out for you... take a look at > this< post and the couple posts that follow it... (talking about installing the TD03). It sounds like one solution might be a half size video card to make room for the tubing but your sweet Nvdia GTX 970 G1 kind of eliminates that option.

Part of the dilemma is the figuring out which mother board will work with which water cooler in these cases. Although not specific to the TD03... you can see by the photos in > this post < the critical nature of the motherboard layout, the motherboards orientation in the case, and how the cooling tubes can interfere with the PCIe slot/GPU etc.


----------



## avchen

Hi guys,

Sorry if this has been answered, but I couldn't find any info on it. I'm looking at the be quiet! shadow rock LP and am unsure if it'll fit in the ML08 case I'm using. From what I've read, people have used it for the RVZ01, but that case seems to be about 1.8cm taller than the newer gen cases. Could anybody please advise? Currently using the stock cooler and it is quite loud!


----------



## lyang238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avchen*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered, but I couldn't find any info on it. I'm looking at the be quiet! shadow rock LP and am unsure if it'll fit in the ML08 case I'm using. From what I've read, people have used it for the RVZ01, but that case seems to be about 1.8cm taller than the newer gen cases. Could anybody please advise? Currently using the stock cooler and it is quite loud!


The ML08 only accepts coolers with an absolute max height of 60 mm. The be quiet is 74 mm so it wont work. Some alternatives are Zalman CNPS8900/Prolimatech Samuel 17


----------



## dyslecix

Would the Prolimatech 140mm Ultra Sleek Vortex with a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 fit? if the standard shuriken fan fits fine in the RZV02? Thank you.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyslecix*
> 
> Would the Prolimatech 140mm Ultra Sleek Vortex with a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 fit? if the standard shuriken fan fits fine in the RZV02? Thank you.


No, the Big Shuriken 2 is 58mm alone and the Ultra Sleek Vortex is another 15mm on top of that, plus whatever spacing in between. Like lyang238 said, take a look at the Zalman CNPS8900 or the Prolimatech Samuel 17. I myself am using the Zalman for my ML08 build in january


----------



## dyslecix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> No, the Big Shuriken 2 is 58mm alone and the Ultra Sleek Vortex is another 15mm on top of that, plus whatever spacing in between


Would the standard Scythe Big Shuriken 2 fit the RZV02, then? Because in this picture it is in the case:


----------



## dyslecix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> No, the Big Shuriken 2 is 58mm alone and the Ultra Sleek Vortex is another 15mm on top of that, plus whatever spacing in between. Like lyang238 said, take a look at the Zalman CNPS8900 or the Prolimatech Samuel 17. I myself am using the Zalman for my ML08 build in january


Sorry for double post, but how would the Scythe BS 2 with the stock fan fair against the prolimatech samuel 17 with that Prolimatech USV 140 in terms of performance?


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyslecix*
> 
> Would the standard Scythe Big Shuriken 2 fit the RZV02, then? Because in this picture it is in the case:


My mistake, the fan that comes on the shuriken is 12mm which would take you down to 46mm, but then the ultra sleek vortex would be 15 back on top, up to 61mm. The RVZ02 has a stated 58mm clearance but owners here might be able to tell you from their experience whether this is exact


----------



## dyslecix

How would the Thermalright AXP100 perform with a Prolimatech USV14 in the RZV02. I've read that the AXP 100 (With stock fan) is much louder than the Big Shuriken 2. What do you guys think?


----------



## dyslecix

I want a quiet PC build with maybe some potential of overclocking in the RVZ02. I am stuck between the Big Shuriken 2 or the Prolimatech Samuel 17 with a Prolimatech USV 12 or 14 fan. What do you guys think? Would the Samuel 17 and the USV 12/14 cool better in the RZV02 than the shuriken? Will I be able to OC a bit with a 6700k? Will it even fit in the RZV02? I don't really want the Thermalright AXP-100 because my dad will be using this PC like 1-2 feet away, so I would like for it to be as quiet as possible, but with good temps of course. What do you guys recommend?

EDIT: SilentPCReview tests the Samuel 17 and the Shuriken with the nexus 120mm and the Shuriken cools a bit better than it. I guess I will have to go with the Shuriken, unless someone has anything better!


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusi86*
> 
> I have just moved my build from RVZ01 to RVZ02. After finishing my build I have to say that I love this case even more than previous one, it was so easy to build in thiss case and it works great. Got almost the same temps but it is a lot more quiet that RVZ01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is few photos from my build:
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/d2q2QXFFmpqWLbRD8


I see that you're using a 2.5" hdd, is that a standard 9.5mm height drive? My 9.5mm hdd gets seriously punched in on the top metal surface by the plastic knobs that presses against it on the under side. Could you remove your hdd and check the underside for damage?


----------



## Yzakz

I don't know if I can post this here, but it's related to my RVZ01 build.

A few days ago I posted that I finally finished my build, but today I faced a problem with it. My kid was playing normally, then I properly turned off the PC and packaged it to take it to my parents home. When we try to turn on the PC there, the lights started blinking slowly and the TV wasn't getting any signal.

What do you guys think? Bad PSU? Silverstone SFX 600W Gold.






This is the second PSU I buy. The first one was a Silverstone SFX 450W (that literally blew up) and the both times I was using power regulator (I don't know how you call it in english).

Hope you can address me to the right direction.


----------



## Eiennohi

Would I be able to watercool my gpu with the Corsair h55 via kraken g10 in the RVZ01? Or any of these itx cases?


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yzakz*
> 
> I don't know if I can post this here, but it's related to my RVZ01 build.
> 
> A few days ago I posted that I finally finished my build, but today I faced a problem with it. My kid was playing normally, then I properly turned off the PC and packaged it to take it to my parents home. When we try to turn on the PC there, the lights started blinking slowly and the TV wasn't getting any signal.
> 
> What do you guys think? Bad PSU? Silverstone SFX 600W Gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second PSU I buy. The first one was a Silverstone SFX 450W (that literally blew up) and the both times I was using power regulator (I don't know how you call it in english).
> 
> Hope you can address me to the right direction.


First thing to do is open it all up and check that everything is still seated/connected properly as the system has been moved and now doesn't work


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> First thing to do is open it all up and check that everything is still seated/connected properly as the system has been moved and now doesn't work


Agree on this, I made the mistake of shipping my previous (although larger) rig with everything inside and opened it up on the other end to find that the gpus had come out of their slots and my cpu cooler was no longer properly seated which was causing 90C+ on a pentium so check your gpu is still inserted and you may want to reseat the cpu cooler depending on the temps if this solves your issue


----------



## Yzakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skintrade*
> 
> First thing to do is open it all up and check that everything is still seated/connected properly as the system has been moved and now doesn't work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Agree on this, I made the mistake of shipping my previous (although larger) rig with everything inside and opened it up on the other end to find that the gpus had come out of their slots and my cpu cooler was no longer properly seated which was causing 90C+ on a pentium so check your gpu is still inserted and you may want to reseat the cpu cooler depending on the temps if this solves your issue


Thanks for your replies, but as you can see in the video I left in my post, that's exactly what I did, I opened the PC and everything was fine, still I disconected and conected everything again and still didn´t work. I think it is the power supply, but everything I can do is that, check for a bad connection, I don't have any electronics knowledge, so I don´t know who to test the PSU besides testing it with another computer, which I don't have niether a friend who still uses PC instead of laptops.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yzakz*
> 
> Thanks for your replies, but as you can see in the video I left in my post, that's exactly what I did, I opened the PC and everything was fine, still I disconected and conected everything again and still didn´t work. I think it is the power supply, but everything I can do is that, check for a bad connection, I don't have any electronics knowledge, so I don´t know who to test the PSU besides testing it with another computer, which I don't have niether a friend who still uses PC instead of laptops.


Sorry, didn't see the video. If you still have the manual for your motherboard I would suggest looking in its troubleshooting section to find out what the blinking indicates


----------



## Yzakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Sorry, didn't see the video. If you still have the manual for your motherboard I would suggest looking in its troubleshooting section to find out what the blinking indicates


The blinking lights aren't from the motherboard, in fact, this motherboard (MSI Z97I AC) don't come with indicator lights. The lights that are blinking are the Power Indicator LED and HHD Indicator LED (provided with the RVZ01 case) (connected vía motherboard), CPU Cooler Fan LEDs (connected vía motherboard) and a LED strip (connected vía molex to the power supply).


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yzakz*
> 
> I don't know if I can post this here, but it's related to my RVZ01 build.
> 
> A few days ago I posted that I finally finished my build, but today I faced a problem with it. My kid was playing normally, then I properly turned off the PC and packaged it to take it to my parents home. When we try to turn on the PC there, the lights started blinking slowly and the TV wasn't getting any signal.
> 
> What do you guys think? Bad PSU? Silverstone SFX 600W Gold.


Based on the events leading up to the problem I would not suspect the power supply. Remember, everything was working fine... until you moved it. This would indicate its more likely that something got knocked loose or came unseated during the move. You didn't mention if BIOS was posting. Based on the video I'm guessing the answer is no. As already suggested, first thing I would do is reseat *"everything"*, Don't just check to see if the connections are secure but actually unplug and replug all connections. This includes pulling and reseating the Memory DIMMS, GPU and both ends of any cables that can be unplugged.

Your first goal is to get it to post.
Clear the CMOS per the instructions included with your motherboard, power up and see it posts.

If not... Unplug all components, HDD's, SSD's, Optical Drives, USB devices... and remove the GPU (if you have one) and use the motherboards onboard video. Power up and see if it posts. If it posts... install the removed components one at a time, powering up after each one is installed.


----------



## SeeThruHead

Got an rvz02 and a evga 980ti (acx) acx cooler sucks, what can i replace it with that will fit? Any known configurations?


----------



## DrAwesome95

Anyone know where I can get replacement parts for my ML08?
Silverstone directed me to my retailer, and my retailer points me back to Silverstone.

I really need a replacement filter panel for one side of my case as it broke while I was moving house.

EDIT: Messaged silverstone again, there is no official stock of spare parts left so they said my best bet is to look around forums and such


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Got an rvz02 and a evga 980ti (acx) acx cooler sucks, what can i replace it with that will fit? Any known configurations?


In the rvz02 thats a problem... all good aftermarket cooler are more than 2 PCIe slots high..
Tty to get an MSI twin frozer cooler, they are said to be pretty quiet..

Or you look up if this will fit

http://www.overclock.net/t/925017/scythes-2-slot-aftermarket-cooler


----------



## mixterz

have the Rvz02 with the Asus pro gaming 1151 motherboard . you guys might consider the thermolab lp53 its 53mm so will easily clear the 58mm . just waiting on the Silverstone 600w PSU to fire this machine up.


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mixterz*
> 
> have the Rvz02 with the Asus pro gaming 1151 motherboard . you guys might consider the thermolab lp53 its 53mm so will easily clear the 58mm . just waiting on the Silverstone 600w PSU to fire this machine up.


Big shuriken. rev b fits the pro gaming fine too.


----------



## Xarxys

Hey Guys and Girls,

i didnt wen with to much pictures and **** since you already saw like a hundred of complete builds arround the rvz01.

My Idea was to build an pretty decent gamingrick for 4k gaming on medium settings.

First i planed to go with the 6700k which i throw away after looking at current eu prices for that cpu, so i went with the 5820k which is pretty solid too.
Making an decision for the Gpu was even harder since i already knew that mostly custom Gpus gona struggle with the airflow.
So since i was about to go for 4K there wasnt so many options i could go for R9 Fury x, Gtx Titan X, Gtx 980ti.
I went with that 980ti because the Titan x is a way to expensive for less more power in opinion and after reading 2 days of revies on the R9 fury X custom models it realy killed my ideer of buying one of those red monsters.

I Knew i would run into trouble if i use Ram with huge heat sinks so i went with a 16gb kit of crucial balistik sports 3200 mhz.

At first i ordered a 1000gb hdd and a 250gb ssd which i took out 3 days later and replaced with 1tb 2,5 Samsung 950 Pro ssd an 1 Samsung SSD 950 Pro 512GB, M.2.

For the optical drive i wen with an slimeline blueray rw rom.











Atm iam runingthat 980ti wit han mod bios which made me get up the clock speeds alot and that h55 is enough to keep my cpu colled on an oc about up to 3,6 ghz.

So there is no problem aout to build x99 mini itx systems.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xarxys*
> 
> Hey Guys and Girls,
> 
> My Idea was to build an pretty decent gamingrick for 4k gaming on medium settings.
> 
> [snip]


Howdy Xarxys... welcome to the forum!









So you say your idea was to build a "decent" gaming rig? ... holy crap... I'd say using the word decent is an understatement.

If it were me... I'd have said "My idea was to build a *really sweet* gaming rig!" And I'd say you succeeded! Very nice


----------



## Xarxys

Thanks buddy







your milo build looks pretty sweet too.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Got an rvz02 and a evga 980ti (acx) acx cooler sucks, what can i replace it with that will fit? Any known configurations?


EKWB predator 240 + evga980 ti water block


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xarxys*
> 
> Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your milo build looks pretty sweet too.


Thanks... but I'm willing to accept "decent" as a way to describe the Milo build. For my Milo project I elected to pull the reins in a little. As I mentioned in a post several weeks ago, I went all the way on a build back in 2011, top of the line everything to have the fastest gaming rig in town. That same system is still running strong today but the clock speeds and graphics are a joke by today's standards. In terms of "return on investment"... it would be considered a fail







(but I had a good 18 months of being the fastest gun in town)









For the Milo... it was more about the fun of what I could mod... (improving air flow for a horizontally positioned case, beefing up the cheap case switches, dimming the power and HDD lights, incorporating an old velociraptor Ice Pack and cutting in a window in the case for access to the CPU cooler and M.2 SSD drive mount) I even frosted the edge of the plastic access window so I could illuminate it with LED's... but that was really more for my entertainment than anything. The window is "under the unit when placed horizontally so no one really sees it... but it does cast a nice glow under the unit.


----------



## poopsockk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> I'm in the process of a similar build to poopsockk with the Titan X except I'm going skylake with a 6700k instead of the i5 he has listed. Do you still think the 500w would hold up for this system or should I go for the SX600-G?
> 
> -snip-
> 
> *Edit:* Could someone also clarify on using the CNPS8900 Quiet from Zalman? PCPartpicker has this listed as incompatible but I've seen it in some of the builds here


Hey, you finished building yet? How are the temps on the Titan X looking?


----------



## RandomKoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xarxys*
> 
> Atm iam runingthat 980ti wit han mod bios which made me get up the clock speeds alot and that h55 is enough to keep my cpu colled on an oc about up to 3,6 ghz.
> 
> So there is no problem aout to build x99 mini itx systems.


G'day. Nice build









I'm building something similar in my FTZ01. Are you mounting the Corsair H55's radiator/fan above the X99 motherboard? Or under the second GPU vent furthest from the motherboard? And with a 25mm fan thickness or 15mm?









Thanks.

I made the mistake of getting a Silverstone TD03- and so am sticking with the MB's stock Dynatron R24 cooler until I find another liquid cooler that will work


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> Hey, you finished building yet? How are the temps on the Titan X looking?


Since the Titan X is only reference, temps will always be 83°C! Only the fan will ramp up to leafblower volume!!


----------



## poopsockk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> SinceRitan X it only reference, temps will always be 83°C! Only the fan will ramp up to leafblower volume!!


Thank you very much! I strictly use headphones so the fan isn't a problem. Does this mean that my GPU will be at a safe temperature, no matter what? I shouldn't worry about it, then. Does it matter if I overclock the GPU or CPU?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> Thank you very much! I strictly use headphones so the fan isn't a problem. Does this mean that my GPU will be at a safe temperature, no matter what? I shouldn't worry about it, then. Does it matter if I overclock the GPU or CPU?


well..it is still a tiny case with a 250W card and a reference cooler. I think overclocking headroom is very small and the boostclock my go down under full load.


----------



## Randomstar

Does anyone know (or can check) the measurement of the 2 x m2 screws that hold the optical drive in place on the ML07 (probably the same as the RVZ01)?

I had to swap my blu ray drive due to it being faulty and I've lost the screws that came with the case. I've researched online and I've established they are M2 screws however I cannot find the length.


----------



## ocdMoss

*RVZ01* - "M2 x3", included *M2* screws are *3mm in length* (threaded portion as measured from the bottom of the head to the tip).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomstar*
> 
> Does anyone know (or can check) the measurement of the 2 x m2 screws that hold the optical drive in place on the ML07 (probably the same as the RVZ01)?
> 
> I had to swap my blu ray drive due to it being faulty and I've lost the screws that came with the case. I've researched online and I've established they are M2 screws however I cannot find the length.


Hi Randomstar, the SilverStone ML07 product page is here. There is a link to the manual here.

On page 2 of the *ML07 manual*, under the "Disassemble Chart" there is a list of the included bits and pieces. The 8th item is: "*SCREW D M2 *2 - Secure Optical Drive*". From what I understand of screw thread callouts (after reading wikipedia, and other "screws for dummies" type guides







) The M2 means metric 2, the *2 I think might mean the length of the threaded portion in mm (rather than the pitch, which seems to be generally 0.4 for this kind of screw).

If you saw my earlier post where I list the screws that came with my RVZ01, you'd note that I found *TWO* M2 screws, and the manual listed then as "*Screw D M2 x3*" - note the 3mm length here per manual.

I just measured one of the two M2 screws that came with my RVZ01. The threaded portion measured from the bottom of the head to the tip of the screw is *3mm in length*.

So according to the *ML07 manual the M2 screws are 2mm in length*, the *RVZ01 manual says the M2 screws are 3mm in length*. The ones I *actually received with my RVZ01 are 3mm* in length. If you don't hear from someone with actual ML07 screws to confirm the length&#8230; I did a brief search for "M2 screws optical drive" and they seem to be generally either 3mm or 4mm in length. Hope that helps.

Good luck and Happy Holidays!

----
EDIT: Interestingly, the *FTZ01 manual* also lists "SCREW D M2 X 2" - 2mm length for the M2 screws. _So I can only confirm RVZ01 M2 screws are 3mm in length, per manual and in fact._


----------



## SeeThruHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> EKWB predator 240 + evga980 ti water block


Is there some example of the ekwb 240 fitting in an *rvz02*? seems kinda crazy tbh


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeeThruHead*
> 
> Is there some example of the ekwb 240 fitting in an *rvz02*? seems kinda crazy tbh


Check this, is an RVZ01 but fitting in an RVZ02 would be the same.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopsockk*
> 
> Hey, you finished building yet? How are the temps on the Titan X looking?


Barely started







I've only so far got the motherboard, ram and case. Will be getting the rest of the stuff when my paycheck comes in at the start of January. I'm thinking of going 980Ti however simply to save money but if I do end up getting the TX I will post temps here.


----------



## Yzakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Based on the events leading up to the problem I would not suspect the power supply. Remember, everything was working fine... until you moved it. This would indicate its more likely that something got knocked loose or came unseated during the move. You didn't mention if BIOS was posting. Based on the video I'm guessing the answer is no. As already suggested, first thing I would do is reseat *"everything"*, Don't just check to see if the connections are secure but actually unplug and replug all connections. This includes pulling and reseating the Memory DIMMS, GPU and both ends of any cables that can be unplugged.
> 
> Your first goal is to get it to post.
> Clear the CMOS per the instructions included with your motherboard, power up and see it posts.
> 
> If not... Unplug all components, HDD's, SSD's, Optical Drives, USB devices... and remove the GPU (if you have one) and use the motherboards onboard video. Power up and see if it posts. If it posts... install the removed components one at a time, powering up after each one is installed.


Thanks for you reply, I did disconect and reconect everything up to three times and didn't work. When I decided that nothing was gonna work, I reconected everything for the last time and then it worked! Maybe some cables were loose, I don't but know I can play my games. Thanks!


----------



## Bartimaeus04

Hello, I'm new and need some advice.

Planing to build a small gaming pc in Raven RVZ01 with:
*Motherboard*: Asus Z170I Pro Gaming
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600K
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L12
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB 2400MHz
*SSD:* Crucial SSD BX100 120GB
*HDD:* WD Blue 1TB
*GPU:* MSI Gaming GTX 970
*PSU:* Silverstone SFX-L 500W

1) Is Silverstone SFX-L 500W enough for this setup? I'm thinking about OC CPU
2) What will be the best replacement for the upper fan Noctua NH-L12 matching into that case? or better cooler option (any advice)?


----------



## Swinmail

Hi guys, thanks to info from various people on here I completed my first build in over 10 years over christmas. Here's what I have :

- Case : FTZ01
- Motherboard : Gibayte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
- PSU : Silverstone SX500-LG
- CPU : Intel i5-6600K
- CPU cooler : Noctua NH-L12 (Stock case fan used as secondary fan, with splitter provided with cooler. 25mm Noctua fan in GPU space, split with stock case fan)
- SSD : Samsung EVO 500Gb
- Memory : Corsair Vengeance LPX - 2x8GB 3000Mhz

all running with the excellent Dell P2715Q monitor at 4k (through the HDMI cable, will be migrated to Displayport when I get the 970)

I will be adding at a future date (probably next month when I have the funds) :
- MSI Gaming 970
- WD 3TB HDD, 5400
- Slot-loading Bluray writer

The computer works fine, no real problems installing everything. I haven't really got round to cable management yet, but will do so when I install the remaining components. I hadn't realised how squeezed everything would be, especially on space between the PSU compartment and motherboard, no idea how I'm going to use the SATA Express connectors.

I do have one problem though, which is why I'm looking for help! The computer is too loud! Temperatures are absolutely fine, the processor is merrily purring along at 26°. I've tried using the Gigabyte SIV app, bringing down the curves to slow everything down but it doesn't seem to be working. I've read through some things and it appears the app is pretty bad. Seeming as my temps are so low, I suppose I could just unplug the Silverstone fan attached to the cpu cooler, but that's not really a solution. When the temps get higher (after overclock, or installation of graphics card producing more heat) I'll need it from time to time.

I could use the included cables with the Noctua NH-L12 for reducing speed, but I don't know what they are or how they work, so would need advice on that.

When I first turned the computer on (before installing drivers and Gigabyte app), the two gpu fans and Noctua CPU fans were spinning, the cpu case fan was not, and the computer was absolutely silent. Everything just seems to be spinning too fast now, when it's not needed, what can I do?

Is it just that the Silverstone fan is rubbish, or can I slow it down somehow? I don't mind hearing the fans while I'm gaming or using a lot of processor power, I just want it to be silent when the computer is basically idle.

Thanks for any advice you can give, and thanks again for all the help I got from reading this forum. Happy new year!


----------



## SrMapache

After some tube management



One of the best things I have bought for this rig is the PCI-E express X16 flex cable. It makes all installation + modifications much easier


----------



## msalaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swinmail*
> 
> - CPU cooler : Noctua NH-L12 (Stock case fan used as secondary fan, with splitter provided with cooler. 25mm Noctua fan in GPU space, split with stock case fan)


The above is your problem. The Noctua fans are PWM and the Silverstone fans are DC control. I don't know how the Gigabyte board detects the fan. (Last board was Z68) I assume it senses the PWM fan which would make the DC fan on the splitter run at 100%.

Quick solution would be to plug the Noctua fans into one splitter and the Silverstones into the other. Plug the Splitter with the Noctua into the CPU fan header and the other splitter into the system fan header. This should allow you to control them in BIOS.

Option #2 would be to put the "low noise" aka resistor supplied by noctua between the splitter and the silverstone fans. This method would just reduce the silverstone fan speed, you would not have BIOS control.

Option #3 would be to replace the Silverstone fans with PWM fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swinmail*
> 
> I could use the included cables with the Noctua NH-L12 for reducing speed, but I don't know what they are or how they work, so would need advice on that.


They are just a glorified resistor to reduce the speed of a fan plugged into +12VDC. IIRC one was LNA and the other was ULNA. Fancy way of saying 7 & 5 VDC.

My build is pretty similar to yours.

FTZ01
AsRock z170 ITX/AC Gaming (Fatal1ty)
6600K
Noctua 12L
Corsair LPX
EVGA 970
SFX 500G

I used THIS FAN for the CPU case fan and left the 92mm Noctua under the L12.
I put both of these on a splitter and plugged them into the CPU fan header

I put both Silverstone fans in the GPU compartment, on a splitter and plugged into SYS fan header.

I can control my fan speeds in BIOS. I haven't done any testing but the system stays pretty cool playing Fallout 4.

I hope this helps.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Okay so I'm currently purchasing the parts for my build and despite being listed on pcpartpicker, the zalman cnps8900 isnt actually available on the store where it says it's listed. Store link here. I searched for it on amazon and tthis store here and found the CNPS2X, is this any different? It's priced identically to the 8900. I can find the 8900 on amazon but it's almost half as much more (£46). I'm in the UK and this is going into an ML08, so is there a better cooler at that price or is the cnps2x fine?


----------



## ocdMoss

CPU Cooler: Zalman *CNPS8900* Quiet/Extreme vs. *CNPS2X*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> Okay so I'm currently purchasing the parts for my build and despite being listed on pcpartpicker, the zalman cnps8900 isnt actually available on the store where it says it's listed. Store link here. I searched for it on amazon and tthis store here and found the CNPS2X, is this any different? It's priced identically to the 8900. I can find the 8900 on amazon but it's almost half as much more (£46). I'm in the UK and this is going into an ML08, so is there a better cooler at that price or is the cnps2x fine?


No personal experience, but going by product specs alone&#8230;

Zalman *CNPS8900 Quiet* is 60 mm in height, 400 grams and uses a 110mm PWM Fan.

Zalman *CNPS2X* is only 27 mm in height, weighs 83 grams and uses an 80mm PWM Fan.

You lose the "stem" portion of the CNPS8900 that gives it some height and help provide peripheral cooling of the VRM/RAM that surround the socket. Less metal fins/base plus the smaller 80 mm fan will probably mean less cooling efficiency.

A quick google search didn't show any reviews directly comparing the CNPS8900 Quiet to the CNPS2X, but www.frostytech.com does review the *CNPS8900 Extreme* (per specs, CNPS8900 with a better/faster/louder fan) and the CNPS2X separately.

On their corresponding "*FrostyTech Mk.II Synthetic Thermal Heatsink Test Results*" pages (review page 5, cooler result is highlighted in table), the _CNPS8900 Extreme_ fairs MUCH better than the _CNPS2X_. Even at low PWM speeds, the CNPS8900 Extreme is twice as efficient as the CNPS2X at high PWM speeds at cooling.

** CNPS8900 Quiet is rated for 1000 - 1500 RPM, and the Extreme is rated for 1250 - 2800 RPM. The low end of the Extreme falls in the middle of the Quiet's range, so the test results from FrostTech's review of _the Extreme at low RPM should give some indication of the Quiet's performance_.

Hope that helps. Happy New Year!


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Oh that helps out a lot. So I don't really want to be getting the CNPS2X then. Should I go for the Noctua L9i then or is there a better option? The L9i is about the same price the CNPS8900. The cooling is more important than the noise factor but I don't want a jet engine


----------



## crusi86

If you can get Thermalright AXP-100, I have just replaced CNPS8900 Quiet to AXP-100 in my RVZ02 and it performs better than zalman while it is still quiet


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusi86*
> 
> If you can get Thermalright AXP-100, I have just replaced CNPS8900 Quiet to AXP-100 in my RVZ02 and it performs better than zalman while it is still quiet


What kind of temperatures are you getting under load and what cpu do you have? It would be going onto a 6700k for me


----------



## crusi86

28-29 on idle and 68 after 15min in OCCT. In games like Witcher 3 temps stays under 60. But as I said it is in RVZ02 so I dont have additional fan in motherboard area. CPU is 4690k with atock speed (just turbo to 3900MHz).


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Not bad then, can anyone offer any experience with the cryorig c7 too? i'm seeing it's half the price of the cnps8900 and axp100, but can't really find many comparisons

Edit: I went with the Cryorig C7 Noctua L9i. Everything now purchased, can't wait til it arrives so I can get this built and running







bought the Cryorig C7 for later testing. Will update when I get that done


----------



## jananger

Blower or open air 980ti for RVZ02?


----------



## Swinmail

Quote:


> The above is your problem. The Noctua fans are PWM and the Silverstone fans are DC control. I don't know how the Gigabyte board detects the fan. (Last board was Z68) I assume it senses the PWM fan which would make the DC fan on the splitter run at 100%.


thanks mslaba for your reply. I thought if you had 1 pwm fan and 1 3-pin on a splitter, then the BIOS would use the pwm fan for info, and the 3-pin would just follow suit. I suppose not.

When I use the Gigabyte SIV app to turn the System Fans down to 0% under 30 degrees (celcius) they turn off. When I do the same thing for the CPU fan (they are under 30 degrees) it says 0 RPM but is still spinning.. I don't understand why the set-up would work for the system fans but not the cpu fans.

Am I making myself understood?


----------



## msalaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swinmail*
> 
> thanks mslaba for your reply. I thought if you had 1 pwm fan and 1 3-pin on a splitter, then the BIOS would use the pwm fan for info, and the 3-pin would just follow suit. I suppose not.


From what I understand, when using PWM the DC pin is set to +12vdc (100%) and speed is controlled with PWM signal. If you put a 3 pin fan on a splitter with a PWM fan the 3 pin fan will receive +12vdc aka 100%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swinmail*
> 
> When I use the Gigabyte SIV app to turn the System Fans down to 0% under 30 degrees (celcius) they turn off. When I do the same thing for the CPU fan (they are under 30 degrees) it says 0 RPM but is still spinning.. I don't understand why the set-up would work for the system fans but not the cpu fans.
> 
> Am I making myself understood?


You might want to read through this This link is why I went with AsRock. But even then their SYS fan 2 header offers no DC control.

My last Gigabyte board was z68 so I don't know much about their newer fan control. I could set my fan speed in BIOS.

I did read that setting 0% on a PWM fan will cause it to spin at it's min RPM, not off, yet DC fans 0% = off. (Newer Gigabyte boards)

It would be nice if we could install a magic genie to do this for us.


----------



## Obirah

Mounting 3.5 drives to the ML08 by drilling holes - is there any space for protection of the drives (ie a small plastic cage etc)
Plus what are temps like for HDD's?


----------



## Randomstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocdMoss*
> 
> *RVZ01* - "M2 x3", included *M2* screws are *3mm in length* (threaded portion as measured from the bottom of the head to the tip).
> Hi Randomstar, the SilverStone ML07 product page is here. There is a link to the manual here.
> 
> On page 2 of the *ML07 manual*, under the "Disassemble Chart" there is a list of the included bits and pieces. The 8th item is: "*SCREW D M2 *2 - Secure Optical Drive*". From what I understand of screw thread callouts (after reading wikipedia, and other "screws for dummies" type guides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) The M2 means metric 2, the *2 I think might mean the length of the threaded portion in mm (rather than the pitch, which seems to be generally 0.4 for this kind of screw).
> 
> If you saw my earlier post where I list the screws that came with my RVZ01, you'd note that I found *TWO* M2 screws, and the manual listed then as "*Screw D M2 x3*" - note the 3mm length here per manual.
> 
> I just measured one of the two M2 screws that came with my RVZ01. The threaded portion measured from the bottom of the head to the tip of the screw is *3mm in length*.
> 
> So according to the *ML07 manual the M2 screws are 2mm in length*, the *RVZ01 manual says the M2 screws are 3mm in length*. The ones I *actually received with my RVZ01 are 3mm* in length. If you don't hear from someone with actual ML07 screws to confirm the length&#8230; I did a brief search for "M2 screws optical drive" and they seem to be generally either 3mm or 4mm in length. Hope that helps.
> 
> Good luck and Happy Holidays!
> 
> ----
> EDIT: Interestingly, the *FTZ01 manual* also lists "SCREW D M2 X 2" - 2mm length for the M2 screws. _So I can only confirm RVZ01 M2 screws are 3mm in length, per manual and in fact._


Thanks so much mate! Sorry for taking so long to reply, I've been away for the holiday period.

Cheers for checking for me, that has made a huge difference, thank you so much. I saw the m2 * 2 part when I looked through the manual however I thought the * 2 was how many screws came with the case rather then the length. I might buy some 2mm and 3mm screws just incase so I can get it fixed.


----------



## AgentCoop

Does anyone know if it's possible to fit a 25mm thick 120mm cpu fan (for example Noctua NF-F12) instead of Thermalright AXP-100 slim one on a RVZ02 case?
Looks like it will be a very tight fit, right against the RVZ02 side cover....just trying to get as much air as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## AgentCoop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theDARKW0LF*
> 
> I can't tell whether anyone has already responded to your question, but I have an AXP-100 R installed in my case it does indeed allow the 25mm fan to sit above it, however I cannot fit any ram other than low profile in the slot closest to the heatsink.


Would I be able to fit 25mm thick fan on RVZ02 case as well you think?
I have RVZ02 with AXP-100R cooler and looking to swap the slim fan that came with the cooler with a standard 120mm 25mm thick fan.

Thanks


----------



## Ninjawithagun

DELETED


----------



## bb12

Hi! Tell me what this mean:
"can support a 13″ graphics card. However, if your graphics card is shorter than 7.8″, then you can install an additional 3.5″ or 2.5″ HDD/SSD next to it. Make sure to do this before installing the optical drive."
I understant that I can put SSD and additionally HDD or SSD.
Please tell me too what graphics card is suitable for this/me, I play 1-2 years old games sometimes. Its must be a low cost.

If someone can tell me for example what are *these?*
When installing the graphics *card holder/support* (optional), the max allowable width for the card is 4.78″
When installing the graphics card without the *extra support*, the max allowable width for the card is 6.15″


----------



## Patrias

I was wondering if someone who was using the SFX-L 500W Silverstone PSU could tell me if they could still install a SSD in the bracket directly in front of it. It seems that the longer form factor would make managing the cables nigh impossible with an extra ssd in that location.

Thank you!


----------



## Ninjawithagun

How many SSDs do you need? There are two 2.5" drive bays that located on the graphics card adapter with easy access. And no, you won't have any issues with wire management or installing additional SSDs if you choose to use an SFX-L power supply versus a regular (and smaller) SFX power supply. Also, you may want to consider buying a mini-ITX motherboard that supports M.2 SATA or NVMe. This will allow for you to have at least 3 SSDs in your system ;-)


----------



## Ninjawithagun

DELETED


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bb12*
> 
> Hi! Tell me what this mean:
> "can support a 13″ graphics card. However, if your graphics card is shorter than 7.8″, then you can install an additional 3.5″ or 2.5″ HDD/SSD next to it. Make sure to do this before installing the optical drive."
> I understant that I can put SSD and additionally HDD or SSD.
> Please tell me too what graphics card is suitable for this/me, I play 1-2 years old games sometimes. Its must be a low cost.
> 
> If someone can tell me for example what are *these?*
> When installing the graphics *card holder/support* (optional), the max allowable width for the card is 4.78″
> When installing the graphics card without the *extra support*, the max allowable width for the card is 6.15″


Do your homework. Read the manual as well as go to the Silverstone website where they illustrate the case in detail (along with the measurements):

http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01


----------



## Swinmail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msalaba*
> 
> My build is pretty similar to yours.


Thanks again for your help. May I ask what temps you're getting? And how you're doing in terms of noise on idle?
Quote:


> I used THIS FAN for the CPU case fan and left the 92mm Noctua under the L12.


The fan looks fantastic, and has some pretty good reviews. Expensive though. I think I'll get one, cos fan control on the Gigabyte is hard enough as it is, and PWM slim fans are hard to come by.

Going to be buying a graphics card in 2 weeks, was thinking of going with the MSI gtx 970 Gaming (I want the fans to be off when on idle). Any reason I should rather get the EVGA?

cheers guys


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bb12*
> 
> Hi! Tell me what this mean:
> "can support a 13″ graphics card. However, if your graphics card is shorter than 7.8″, then you can install an additional 3.5″ or 2.5″ HDD/SSD next to it. Make sure to do this before installing the optical drive."
> I understand that I can put SSD and additionally HDD or SSD.
> Please tell me too what graphics card is suitable for this/me, I play 1-2 years old games sometimes. Its must be a low cost.
> 
> If someone can tell me for example what are *these?*
> When installing the graphics *card holder/support* (optional), the max allowable width for the card is 4.78″
> When installing the graphics card without the *extra support*, the max allowable width for the card is 6.15″


Hi bb12...
The main selling feature of these small Silverstone cases is they can accept a full size graphics card up to 13" long. However, due to the length of the longer cards and the way the cards is oriented in the case and considering the weight of the larger graphics cards with all its cooling fans, Silverstone includes a "card holder support" bracket. This support bracket is used to help take some strain off the front end of the card.



As you know, aftermarket cards are usually only secured to the case by a screw(s) at one end of the card as shown in this example.



This means the remaining unsupported section of the card is supported only by the PCIe edge connector. Depending on how you plan to orient your case (horizontal vs vertical) it can increase the strain on the PCIe connector. Not good ! The card holder support bracket is especially helpful for users who plan to travel with their gaming system because it helps support the weight of the card rather than just relying on the screw and edge connector.

By installing a shorter card, (_as shown in the bottom half of this next photo_), you can use the free space to install a HDD/SSD. To use the included support bracket the width of the card is limited to 4.78" because of how the GPU card holder frame and support bracket are designed. You "can" install a card wider that 4.78 but that would be without using the included card holder support bracket. If your card is wider than 4.78 you would simply have to design or modify your own way of adding additional support for your card if desired.



In other words, when shopping for a GPU just be mindful of the maximum length and width of the cards you are considering. When it comes to full size double wide (Dual slot) graphics cards. there are very few that won't fit.


----------



## msalaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swinmail*
> 
> Thanks again for your help. May I ask what temps you're getting? And how you're doing in terms of noise on idle?
> The fan looks fantastic, and has some pretty good reviews. Expensive though. I think I'll get one, cos fan control on the Gigabyte is hard enough as it is, and PWM slim fans are hard to come by.


That USV 14 is highly recommended several times in the middle of this thread. (I have read every post, too bad I can't retain it all)

I have not monitored my temps yet. I hover around 32 deg at idle. The system is pretty quiet at idle. More quiet than my laptop when it ramps up the fans. Playing Fallout 4 the fans ramp up a bit. The GPU is more quiet than the Silverstone fans, but when you have the volume up shooting stuff you don't notice at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swinmail*
> 
> Going to be buying a graphics card in 2 weeks, was thinking of going with the MSI gtx 970 Gaming (I want the fans to be off when on idle). Any reason I should rather get the EVGA?
> 
> cheers guys


I went with the EVGA because it fits without mods and I found it on sale. I can tell you its like it was designed for the GPU holder.
I found the following post talking about fitting a MSI. I believe the ASUS Strix has a similar problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> 1- yes it will fit
> 
> 2- i had that grafic card , and installation was easy, the only problem is that you cant hold the GPU card holder as designed( spare part that came with case accesories), because of the grafic card heatpipes you will have to use some short of metal bracket like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - i will go for a big cpu cooler even with if no OC is used. Like rajintech pallas, not easy installation in that mobo, or Noctua NH-L12


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crusi86*
> 
> You can move this GPU holder to the front of the card a little bit and then you can screw it properly but it will hit fan, so you need to cut about half of this top part of holder and after that it fits without any problem


----------



## franconico

Im about to buy the RVZ01 but i have a doubt. My only option is the Silverstone 450w sfx psu, i heard it come without the flat cables. I have no way to buy the flat cables btw, im not in usa. Should i buy it anyway?
Edit: i just checked and its the 450w non modular psu. How difficult would it be? I want a 6600k and 970 configuration with corsair h55 cooling.


----------



## Obirah

Anyone fit a scythe big shuriken 2 rev. b in a RVZ02/ML08 with a full fan? ie 25mm thick?
Seems like it would just about have the clearance for it, looking to stick a noctua fan on


----------



## jeff1101

Hi,

Question for anyone owning the rvz02 case and the Sapphire R9 390 Nitro 8GB GPU (the one with the Tri-X fan). I am planning to buy this graphics card. My question is if using the graphics card, could I still use the GPU card retaining bracket on the rvz02 or is graphics card too high for it? Thanks.

regards
Jeffrey


----------



## DrAwesome95

@ObirahYes, myself and many other people have fit it with no problems.
Just be careful of your USB 3 header position as the heatpipes curve around a fair bit


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obirah*
> 
> Anyone fit a scythe big shuriken 2 rev. b in a RVZ02/ML08 with a full fan? ie 25mm thick?
> Seems like it would just about have the clearance for it, looking to stick a noctua fan on


Not likely, the stock fan already looks really close to the window on my RVZ02.


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swinmail*
> 
> Thanks again for your help. May I ask what temps you're getting? And how you're doing in terms of noise on idle?
> The fan looks fantastic, and has some pretty good reviews. Expensive though. I think I'll get one, cos fan control on the Gigabyte is hard enough as it is, and PWM slim fans are hard to come by.
> 
> Going to be buying a graphics card in 2 weeks, was thinking of going with the MSI gtx 970 Gaming (I want the fans to be off when on idle). Any reason I should rather get the EVGA?
> 
> cheers guys


I have a Evga GTX 970 sc with ACX 2 - things i dont like about it 1) There is coil whine in it ( quite audible even if you use headphones)
2) no back-plate even though other manufacturer includes it
3) there is no led light on it like msi and gigabyte
my 970 model number is 04G-P4-2974-KR, the SSC model fixes two of these issues except the led one.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> Not likely, the stock fan already looks really close to the window on my RVZ02.


I have fit a big shuriken in my system no problem.
Make sure the model is Scythe Big Shuriken Rev B.
That fits comfortably for me at least, and I've read plenty of other people who have done the same on this forum


----------



## MelvinGimp

Hey Guys here some news from CES 2016.
Looks like we will be able to use atx psu's in the future


----------



## SrMapache

i7 4790K delidding

A small drop of coollaboratory liquid metal ultra



And a small drop of prolimatech pk3 outside


Prime95 after 15 min


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> i7 4790K deliddimg


Very nice. Do you run stock voltage? Why do you keep it @4ghz?
I decided not to do it, since my 4799k runs @1.109v @4.4ghz. My temps went down over 10°C and the package is reaching like 75°c in aida64 and 80°c in a loop of cinebenches. While gaming it never reaches 70°C


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Very nice. Do you run stock voltage? Why do you keep it @4ghz?


That is with no OC, and turbo mode disbled. I have repeated test with turbo mode entabled, no OC, and it reaches 4.2ghz , temps remain under 60 degrees

The main problem with my rig is that I used it as an HTPC most of time , so I loose the automatic frecuency adjustement if I OC to 4.4
But just to test it I think that I should try it.
Also my motherboard is an Asus h87 so only a 4 pin atx cable is conected instead of 8 pin atx as most gaming motherboards, so I am not shure if I can OC to 4.4

Could you post your OC confíg in bios . Just to have some references.
But you have just set fixed frecuency in all cores and that voltage right?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Could you post your OC confíg in bios . Just to have some references.
> But you have just set fixed frecuency in all cores and that voltage right?


I have an Asrock z97 Mb. Thats why I dont have the offset voltage option for cpu voltage..
I have 1,109 fixed voltage since the adaptive voltage does not really work most of the time.
But I dont use fixed clocks since it just increases the power consumption at idle.

Your h87 MB is not for overclocking, so you are missing many of the voltage and frequency options and I can not
help you there...
just set the multi core enhancement to enabled and enable turbo mode.
I think your 4 pin should be able to handle it, as long as you dont run prime95 with oc and stuff....


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> I have fit a big shuriken in my system no problem.
> Make sure the model is Scythe Big Shuriken Rev B.
> That fits comfortably for me at least, and I've read plenty of other people who have done the same on this forum


Sure with the stock fan it fits fine, but with a 25mm?


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> Sure with the stock fan it fits fine, but with a 25mm?


Unfortunately I don't think it will fit with with a 25mm fan.
Its already almost flush with my case (filter version)
So 99% sure you can't go any further.


----------



## SrMapache

4.6mhz
Cpu core voltage override = 1.2v
I dont know why OCCT says vcore 1.7, Asus suite says that vcore is 1.2 and 1.7v for VCCIN

Latest H87 bios updates allow many OC options
??

Aida 64: 45 min


Update : 4.6ghz vcore 1.170 stable !!


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think it will fit with with a 25mm fan.
> Its already almost flush with my case (filter version)
> So 99% sure you can't go any further.


Yea, and that's why I replied to Obirah that I don't think it could fit.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> I think your 4 pin should be able to handle it, as long as you dont run prime95 with oc and stuff....


Hi Melvin, I remember you mod your psu with a 25mm bequiet fan, right? what is your PSU? silverstone 500? you have the fan connected to the chipset pwm/dc fan right?
do you have more pics?

thanks in advance
adrian


----------



## MelvinGimp

Hi,
no the 120mm fan is connected to the PSU fan header! ( I have the 2x 80mm fans in the top, so no more fan headers available)
I have cut the original fan of and used a clamp to connect the new fan, but it works fine with the silent fan mode ( fan spinning/ramping up under load).
If you keep the cable very short, you can easily fit a normal cable clamp in there. (Just like in the picture below)



If you have experience with soldering, thats an option too...

I use the Silverstone 500w SFX-L.

Like u can see in the Picture I had to modify the psu bracket to make it fit.
The Fan is not screwed in, but only stuck betwenn the bracket and the Psu heatsinks ( its pretty tight).

Sorry but I have no more pictures.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Hi,
> no the 120mm fan is connected to the PSU fan header! ( I have the 2x 80mm fans in the top, so no more fan headers available)
> I have cut the original fan of and used a clamp to connect the new fan, but it works fine with the silent fan mode ( fan spinning/ramping up under load).
> If you keep the cable very short, you can easily fit a normal cable clamp in there. (Just like in the picture below)
> 
> 
> 
> If you have experience with soldering, thats an option too...
> 
> I use the Silverstone 500w SFX-L.
> 
> Like u can see in the Picture I had to modify the psu bracket to make it fit.
> The Fan is not screwed in, but only stuck betwenn the bracket and the Psu heatsinks ( its pretty tight).
> 
> Sorry but I have no more pictures.


but you fit a 120x120x25 fan inside the silverstone 500sfx-l? what about the extra 10mm compared to the stock psu fan? you don't have any problems with the case panel, the side that has the holes for psu air intake?

do you have more pics from the psu with the 25mm thik fan on it?

thanks in advance

adrian


----------



## MelvinGimp

lets talk from the start again...
the 10mm clearance comes from the gap between PSU bracket and PSU, thats why I sawed the stand-offs and drilled new mounting wholes for the PSU.
But thats only like 6-7mm of clearance. For more clearance you have to remove the housing of the PSU, thats another 2mm or so.
The Last 1-2 mm of clearance come frome the fan itself, since the original fan has a little bit of air between itself and the heatsinks.

The 120x120x25mm fan touches the PSU-heatsinks at the one side and the PSU bracket/ case Panel on the other side.. abolutely no space between it!!




You can see in the picture that the fan is not mounted anywhere cause there is enough pressure that it sits very tight!!
You also see the "long" mounting wholes, that i extended. At the end of the bracket you see the red/yellow/green cables..
That is because there is no more PSU housing! I am not afraid of any shortages because the is some plastic isoltation
and with this the hot air can go out to the top.

Remember: this modification will void all waranty on PSU, fan and your PC if anything happens!!


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> You can see in the picture that the fan is not mounted anywhere cause there is enough pressure that it sits very tight!!
> You also see the "long" mounting wholes, that i extended. At the end of the bracket you see the red/yellow/green cables..
> That is because there is no more PSU housing! I am not afraid of any shortages because the is some plastic isoltation
> and with this the hot air can go out to the top.


ok cristal clear now, nice mod.
I was searching for quiet 120x120x15 fans , but the only one I can find is the COOLERGUYS SLIM ULTRA QUIET 120x15, not really available in europe. So i guess I will try your mod but will conect the fan to the available chasis fan conector in mobo
thanks a lot Melvin

did you see the temps I got with 4.6 ghz + 1.170 v ? pretty nice ones for this rig
Next step gpu OC +250 core +500 mem +30-40voltage


----------



## MelvinGimp

/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> ok cristal clear now, nice mod.
> I was searching for quiet 120x120x15 fans , but the only one I can find is the COOLERGUYS SLIM ULTRA QUIET 120x15, not really available in europe. So i guess I will try your mod but will conect the fan to the available chasis fan conector in mobo


Where are you from? there are just a few 120x120x15 fans as an option, like the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 . But these are all pretty low rpm ,so I cant assure
the proper cooling of your psu... you can use a silverstone case fan in there^^

What gpu do you have? how are temps? do you have 3rd Party fans on the case panel?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> /quote]
> Where are you from? there are just a few 120x120x15 fans as an option, like the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 . But these are all pretty low rpm ,so I cant assure
> the proper cooling of your psu... you can use a silverstone case fan in there^^
> 
> What gpu do you have? how are temps? do you have 3rd Party fans on the case panel?


I live in SPAIN, I have tried two prolimatech ultra sleek vortex 12 as GPU case fans prior to water-cooling, but they were to noisy for me. I think the silverstone case fans that came with RVZ01 are noisier than the one that cames with my sharkoon silent storm SFX L 500w PSU

I own the Msi Gtx 980 Ti Gaming 6GB, but with a custom EKWB water block. I have no other fans in the case besides the ones from the Predator 240 (2 Vardar F4 at 400-500 rpm while CPU is under 40ºC and at 1100 RPM above 40ªC)

Max CPU temp as you can see from my previous post is 61ªC while doing 45 min stability test in aida 64 (OC 4600mhz 1,170vcore)

GPU temp is 45-47ºC playing assessing creed syndicate at 1440p 2 hours; 1631mhz core (+100mhz stock) 4000mhz mem(+500mhz stock) .
Today i will try to go +250mhz core with +30-40 voltage.

These are the results from uniengine heaven 4.0 , I run this test in a SONY KDL 50 w828B 1080p TV, thats why vsyn is on. It says 1440p because of NVIDIA Dynamic Super Resolution DSR option.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> I live in SPAIN, I have tried two prolimatech ultra sleek vortex 12 as GPU case fans prior to water-cooling, but they were to noisy for me. I think the silverstone case fans that came with RVZ01 are noisier than the one that cames with my sharkoon silent storm SFX L 500w PSU
> 
> I own the Msi Gtx 980 Ti Gaming 6GB, but with a custom EKWB water block. I have no other fans in the case besides the ones from the Predator 240 (2 Vardar F4 at 400-500 rpm while CPU is under 40ºC and at 1100 RPM above 40ªC)
> 
> Max CPU temp as you can see from my previous post is 61ªC while doing 45 min stability test in aida 64 (OC 4600mhz 1,170vcore)
> 
> GPU temp is 45-47ºC playing assessing creed syndicate at 1440p 2 hours; 1631mhz core (+100mhz stock) 4000mhz mem(+500mhz stock) .
> Today i will try to go +250mhz core with +30-40 voltage.


*** 1631 Mhz is crazy high!!! My reference card with Raijintek morpheus does not run stable above 1450 Mhz (+260mhz,+450Mem) !!
Why do you think, that you can go even higher'?? At least thermals are no problem for you, since your radiator is outside the case (even if it lokks silly^^)


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> *** 1631 Mhz is crazy high!!! My reference card with Raijintek morpheus does not run stable above 1450 Mhz (+260mhz,+450Mem) !!
> Why do you think, that you can go even higher'?? At least thermals are no problem for you, since your radiator is outside the case (even if it lokks silly^^)


I don't know I just want to see what are my card limits


----------



## Ninjawithagun

lol...my 6600K is running at max 56C @ 4Ghz running Prime95 for over an hour with stock voltage in my mini-ITX gaming system (not in my signature below). No need to delid, thank you very much ;-)

Seriously though, awesome job on the delid of your 4790K. That CPU is known to run very hot with the stock setup. Glad to see folks showing us how to keep those temps down!


----------



## SrMapache

OC 1651mhz core 4005mhz mem +30voltge

Uniengine Valley 1440p
Stock

OC


Uniengine heaven 4.0 1440p
Stock


OC


Gpu temp remains under 49C


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> lol...my 6600K is running at max 56C @ 4Ghz running Prime95 for over an hour with stock voltage !


Thanks man!
In Aida 64 (45min) i have máximum 61C at 4.6 1.17v

Prime 95 on stock was 56-57C


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> Thanks man!
> In Aida 64 (45min) i have máximum 61C at 4.6 1.17v
> 
> Prime 95 on stock was 56-57C


NICE! Glad to see my 6600K temps are right on par. Also, I'm using a crappy Corsair H55 AiO cooler on my 6600K due to the limitations of a very cramped Silverstone RVZ01B case. Regardless, I couldn't be happier with the temps considering the application within a tiny gaming system


----------



## Ninjawithagun

It's sad to see that even with all that overclocking, performance gain was negligible at best. Not really worth the trouble at all vs. keeping the stock speeds. I guess we'll just have to wait to see what Nvidia's Pascal and AMD's Greenland GPU families have to offer us.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> It's sad to see that even with all that overclocking, performance gain was negligible at best. Not really worth the trouble at all vs. keeping the stock speeds. I guess we'll just have to wait to see what Nvidia's Pascal and AMD's Greenland GPU families have to offer us.


Remember all those tests aré ar 1440p


----------



## MelvinGimp

wow this is insanse.. this is even 17% more then my reference card on 1400MHZ now and 38% more then reference clocks...
but as youi see in the Benchmarks, the clocks do not transfer 1:1 in fps...
I really could need that on my 3440x1440p screen...

I was overall satisfied with my 980TI... until now... thanks very much -.-


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> wow this is insanse.. this is even 17% more then my reference card on 1400MHZ now and 38% more then reference clocks...
> but as youi see in the Benchmarks, the clocks do not transfer 1:1 in fps...
> I really could need that on my 3440x1440p screen...
> 
> I was overall satisfied with my 980TI... until now... thanks very much -.-


My main problem is that I use the Sony 50KDL828 TV for gaming, which is 1080p, but I use DSR to force it to 1440p, I think thats the reason for 1:1 fps issue.

Last night I replaced the PSU fan with a Noiseblocker NB eLoop PS, but the fan make a lot of vibrations because it was to tight in the psu bracket, so I finally use one of the silverstone case fans, at 1000 rpm they are inaudible, but airflow is not pretty good, so I have ordered Phobya G-Silent 120 x 120 x 15mm Slim Edition 1800rpm Fan to test it. Will post some pics, the best thing is that i can control it via asus q fan.





it aligns perfect, as Melvin said on previous posts.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> My main problem is that I use the Sony 50KDL828 TV for gaming, which is 1080p, but I use DSR to force it to 1440p, I think thats the reason for 1:1 fps issue.
> 
> Last night I replaced the PSU fan with a Noiseblocker NB eLoop PS, but the fan make a lot of vibrations because it was to tight in the psu bracket, so I finally use one of the silverstone case fans, at 1000 rpm they are inaudible, but airflow is not pretty good, so I have ordered Phobya G-Silent 120 x 120 x 15mm Slim Edition 1800rpm Fan to test it. Will post some pics, the best thing is that i can control it via asus q fan.


I told you to go wit hbequiet^^ I told you^^
I never hear my PSU fan now and no vibrations at all!!
BTW.. white fan does not look good in there









You have the EK Predator mounted on top of the case. Would it fit inside with the single slot watercooled card??


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> I told you to go wit hbequiet^^ I told you^^
> I never hear my PSU fan now and no vibrations at all!!
> BTW.. white fan does not look good in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have the EK Predator mounted on top of the case. Would it fit inside with the single slot watercooled card??


Trust me is not an issue with the NoiseBlocker fan, by the way it was the only one available at home








you say no vibrations at all? would you mind to make a video? mine sound like blades were touching something i guess. will check again.

no, predator won't fit inside the case.is to thick


----------



## Ninjawithagun

I'll run the benchmarks using stock clock settings on my 6600K and GTX980Ti later tonight and post the results. That way we'll know immediately if running 'true native" 1440P and DSR 1440P have near identical results...or not.

My secondary gaming system specs:

Gigabyte Z170N Gaming 5 mini-ITX motherboard
Intel Core i5 6600K (stock speed)
Corsair H55 CPU Cooler
16GB Corsair Vengeance 3200Mhz DDR4
EVGA GTX980Ti Hybrid (stock speed)
Samsung 950 Pro 512GB M.2 NVMe SSD (Windows 10 Home)
Samsung EVO 850 500GB 2.5" SSD (storage)
Silverstone SFX 600W power supply
Panasonic Blu ray writer slot load slim optic drive
Silverstone RVZ01B mini ITX PC case

Also, I have an Acer XB271HU. That means no limitations at 60Hz ;-) 165Hz for the win!


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> wow this is insanse.. this is even 17% more then my reference card on 1400MHZ now and 38% more then reference clocks...
> but as youi see in the Benchmarks, the clocks do not transfer 1:1 in fps...
> I really could need that on my 3440x1440p screen...
> 
> I was overall satisfied with my 980TI... until now... thanks very much -.-


Nah, don't get so excited. Remember, those are synthetic benchmark numbers. Only real word games matter. Performance gains are not nearly that high in real world gaming scenarios.


----------



## SrMapache

I have just bought the Phanteks enthoo evolve its case. I want to put all the WaterCool stuff inside the case. will post some pics.
Also planing to add a 240 mm rad and some PETG tubes


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> I have just bought the Phanteks enthoo evolve its case. I want to put all the WaterCool stuff inside the case. will post some pics.
> Also planing to add a 240 mm rad and some PETG tubes


This forum is called "Silverstone Raven RVZ01 / RVZ02 / ML07 / ML08 / FTZ01 Owners Club" for a reason mate


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> This forum is called "Silverstone Raven RVZ01 / RVZ02 / ML07 / ML08 / FTZ01 Owners Club" for a reason mate


so? is this like Ku Klux Klan?
I have many post in this thread talking about my experience with RVZ01. I have just mentioned that I am going to test my rig in another case?. thats a reason to abandon this thread???


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> so? is this like Ku Klux Klan?
> I have many post in this thread talking about my experience with RVZ01. I have just mentioned that I am going to test my rig in another case?. thats a reason to abandon this thread???


I'm pulling your leg, settle down


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> I'm pulling your leg, settle down


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> OC 1651mhz core 4005mhz mem +30voltge


Are you shure that your card runs on 1650mhz?? Because valley gives you wrong numbers!! See in picture!


My card runs on 1475mhz core and 4001mhz memory! But valley shows 1652 Mhz!!
Do you use afterburner with on screen display or hw monitor too?


I guess with your +120/130 Mhz on the core, you will run around 1500 Mhz, wich also fits your benchmarks better!!!

Do you have news from your PSU mod?


----------



## Damn Dirty Ape

Looking for some advice here....will the rvz02 window be suitable for this gaming system?

I7-6700 no oc
Asus viii impact
16gb ddr4
Evga 980ti blower style
Noctua l9i cooler
Silver stone 600w sfx

Am I asking for trouble with this? I'd prefer the non-windowed version but I see higher temps being reported on that one due to more restrictive grills.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damn Dirty Ape*
> 
> Looking for some advice here....will the rvz02 window be suitable for this gaming system?
> 
> I7-6700 no oc
> Asus viii impact
> 16gb ddr4
> Evga 980ti blower style
> Noctua l9i cooler
> Silver stone 600w sfx
> 
> Am I asking for trouble with this? I'd prefer the non-windowed version but I see higher temps being reported on that one due to more restrictive grills.


You could go for the 500W sfx-l psu, since the 600w is reported to be pretty noisy...
On the other hand, the reference 980ti is a leaf blower XD.
Otherwise I see no problem with the components. MB a bit pricy to for my taste ^^


----------



## Damn Dirty Ape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> You could go for the 500W sfx-l psu, since the 600w is reported to be pretty noisy...
> On the other hand, the reference 980ti is a leaf blower XD.
> Otherwise I see no problem with the components. MB a bit pricy to for my taste ^^


thanks for the thoughts, and I do appreciate them. The blower on the 980ti is basically silent unless I'm gaming. I've actually been very pleased with the lack of noise. The 500 psu looks to have some clicking issues too, I'm awaiting the corsair 600 watt sfx that should be hitting the street soon. Maybe a batter choice, who knows.


----------



## tmaven

Yes wait for sf600 from corsair... I will switch my 450W gold silverstone for it as well...


----------



## MelvinGimp

There will be a couple of new sfx & sfx-l PSU's on the market this yeah (or next few month).
Silverstone will release a new 650w sfx model with a 92mm fan for example.


----------



## Damn Dirty Ape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> There will be a couple of new sfx & sfx-l PSU's on the market this yeah (or next few month).
> Silverstone will release a new 650w sfx model with a 92mm fan for example.


and at least one or two sfx from CORSAIR!


----------



## Virid

My work is roughly 50-75% travel (including air) and I've been getting by using a Sager gaming laptop. Even purchasing an expensive ($1200) version, it has been falling behind after just a year and a half of ownership. Namely, fallout 4 is a travesty (poor optimization doesn't help), GW2 cannot maintain 60 fps, and simpler games like Diablo 3 force my fans into overdrive.

I'm going to try a different route. With a slim monitor and an appropriately sized pelican case, I'm attempting to have my cake and eat it too. I want the capacity to use VR and play Star Citizen, so the ML08 seems like the best choice. The setup will be single monitor + tower + accessories in the case and my home setup will include an additional monitor and things like my Oculus Rift.

What I'd like help with is sizing the pelican case and suggestions for monitors. Is pelican my best option? The pick-n-pluck foam feels like my best chance at getting this computer through plane travel without damage, Going off interior sizing, the 1560 protector seems like the smallest case that fits the dimensions. For the monitor, the slimmest I've been able to find is the AOC i2267fw. Has anyone else tried to do something like this, and anyone have experiences with this monitor they'd be willing to share? It's a struggle with just pictures and descriptions over the net.

It seems enthusiast travel is an extremely niche build, but if we can figure it out I'll post my build and the travel case setup when I make my purchase.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virid*
> 
> My work is roughly 50-75% travel (including air) and I've been getting by using a Sager gaming laptop. Even purchasing an expensive ($1200) version, it has been falling behind after just a year and a half of ownership. Namely, fallout 4 is a travesty (poor optimization doesn't help), GW2 cannot maintain 60 fps, and simpler games like Diablo 3 force my fans into overdrive.
> 
> I'm going to try a different route. With a slim monitor and an appropriately sized pelican case, I'm attempting to have my cake and eat it too. I want the capacity to use VR and play Star Citizen, so the ML08 seems like the best choice. The setup will be single monitor + tower + accessories in the case and my home setup will include an additional monitor and things like my Oculus Rift.
> 
> What I'd like help with is sizing the pelican case and suggestions for monitors. Is pelican my best option? The pick-n-pluck foam feels like my best chance at getting this computer through plane travel without damage, Going off interior sizing, the 1560 protector seems like the smallest case that fits the dimensions. For the monitor, the slimmest I've been able to find is the AOC i2267fw. Has anyone else tried to do something like this, and anyone have experiences with this monitor they'd be willing to share? It's a struggle with just pictures and descriptions over the net.
> 
> It seems enthusiast travel is an extremely niche build, but if we can figure it out I'll post my build and the travel case setup when I make my purchase.


I am going for the exact same thing,
At first I tried looking for a backpack that would fit it, but the silly PCIE bracket makes it incompatible with even an 18" laptop backpack

So far I refuse to buy a pelican case or similar because in Australia, a custom one will cost in the vicinity of $300

I do travel alot and also have an enthusiast RVZ02 but I have been bubble wrapping the bejeesus out of it and taking it in
my carry-on strolley suitcase so at least I know it's being handled well.

So far, two trips, zero casualties (thank god silverstone provides the GPU holder thingy)

If you find a good deal on a case please let me know


----------



## sallekmo

I have the 600w and im sensitive about noise, I cant here anything


----------



## PrasadJay

I'm hoping to get a RVZ01 or RVZ02. I have got to know that RVZ01 can use ATX PSU at the cost of HDD which is fine by me since I only use SSDs. Is that relevant with RVZ02? I really love the design of RVZ02. It would be great if I can use my ATX case ( 5.5 x 3 x 6 inches ) Thanks


----------



## TMatzelle60

Is there anyone here that changed the RVZ02 front LED. or knows if its possible? Looking at changing it


----------



## Damn Dirty Ape

Ok - for a 6700k not overclocked; which is a better choice in the RVZ02? Noctua L9i or Silverstone AR06? Mainly web surfing and gaming (COD, JC3 mainly) This is on a VIII Impact with 16gb corsair ddr4. It's the windowed version of the RVZ02.

thanks


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Is there anyone here that changed the RVZ02 front LED. or knows if its possible? Looking at changing it


I've changed the LED in my buddies white RV02 White Edition. I replaced the white LED's with 3mm green LED's. Really easy to do.
Here's a link for 3mm LED's. Click Here


----------



## TMatzelle60

Not the RV02 the RVZ02 the mini itx


----------



## n0ti86

hi, can i fit the ASUS STRIX-GTX980-DC2OC-4GD5 into this case ?


----------



## skintrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ti86*
> 
> hi, can i fit the ASUS STRIX-GTX980-DC2OC-4GD5 into this case ?


it should fit the RVZ01 (and siblings) depending on where you position the support bracket, but the RVZ02 (and siblings) however you will have to forgoe the graphics card support bracket completely


----------



## TMatzelle60

Anyone with the RVZ02 how hard is it to change front led


----------



## ZodiacG66

Hi guys,

Been looking here for a few weeks now, 1st time posting, and have finally ordered the bits for my build.

Going to use my current RAM, CPU, SSDs and GPU -

G Skills Trident X DDR3 2400 16GB (2x8GB)
Intel i7 4790k
Samsung SSD 250GB x2
Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X

To go with my new stuff -

Silverstone RVZ01 Case
ASRock Z97E-ITX/AC Motherboard
600w Silverstone Strider SST-SX600-G PSU
Noctua NH-L12 Cooler

Done a bit of prep work already, taken the heat spreaders of the ram so they will fit under the cooler.

Everything will be here by Thursday so it's going to be a fun Friday and maybe weekend if things need to be . . . . tweaked!









Will try and post photos when I have finished


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Been looking here for a few weeks now, 1st time posting, and have finally ordered the bits for my build.
> 
> Going to use my current RAM, CPU, SSDs and GPU -
> 
> G Skills Trident X DDR3 2400 16GB (2x8GB)
> Intel i7 4790k
> Samsung SSD 250GB x2
> Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X
> 
> To go with my new stuff -
> 
> Silverstone RVZ01 Case
> ASRock Z97E-ITX/AC Motherboard
> 600w Silverstone Strider SST-SX600-G PSU
> Noctua NH-L12 Cooler
> 
> Done a bit of prep work already, taken the heat spreaders of the ram so they will fit under the cooler.
> 
> Everything will be here by Thursday so it's going to be a fun Friday and maybe weekend if things need to be . . . . tweaked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try and post photos when I have finished


Hey, wish you good luck for this build.
But you have a 290x in there? that will get pretty hot!! I have a gtx 980ti and yours will draw even more power!!
I really recommend you to use the raijintek morpheus as gpu cooler with some quiet 120mm fans like the Bequiet Pure Wings 2 PWM!!

here my build log:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3690

see my other posts for my ohter mods to this build and case!


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> But you have a 290x in there? that will get pretty hot!! I have a gtx 980ti and yours will draw even more power!!
> I really recommend you to use the raijintek morpheus as gpu cooler with some quiet 120mm fans like the Bequiet Pure Wings 2 PWM!!


Hi MelvinGimp, Yea the Morpheus is a fantastic cooler for the GPU, the 290 (non-X version) is only going to be in there for a few months maybe as will be looking at the new AMD Polaris cards when they come out.

Fingers crossed for lower power use and lower temps on them, if not will get a Morpheus for the 290


----------



## TMatzelle60

How would this card be in the RVZ02

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5682#kf


----------



## mprime

Hi Everyone first time posting to this board. A friend recommended this forum to me.

So I am building a new rig and I'd like to use RVZ02 non windowed version. Here is parts I plan on using.

I7-6700K I don't plan on over clocking
Gigabyte GA-Z170 Gaming 5 or AsRock Fatal1ty Zi70 Gaming ( I think I'm leaning toward the AsRock as it has more features and the review have been good. Thoughts?)
16gb ddr4
MSI 980ti
Noctua l9i cooler
Silver stone 500w sfx

I've been really concerned mostly with temperatures heating up in the case. Mainly with the GPU. Should I be okay? Also I went with the non-windowed case because dust filters are just great at helping prolong the life of your parts. This build is primarily for use in our den or living room, So it will most likely sit on the floor.

Also it looks like you really can sit the case horizontally. Which also make me think should I just got with an RVZ01 instead

Any thoughts or advice would be great.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damn Dirty Ape*
> 
> Ok - for a 6700k not overclocked; which is a better choice in the RVZ02? Noctua L9i or Silverstone AR06? Mainly web surfing and gaming (COD, JC3 mainly) This is on a VIII Impact with 16gb corsair ddr4. It's the windowed version of the RVZ02.
> 
> thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> Hi Everyone first time posting to this board. A friend recommended this forum to me.
> 
> So I am building a new rig and I'd like to use RVZ02 non windowed version. Here is parts I plan on using.
> 
> I7-6700K I don't plan on over clocking
> Gigabyte GA-Z170 Gaming 5 or AsRock Fatal1ty Zi70 Gaming ( I think I'm leaning toward the AsRock as it has more features and the review have been good. Thoughts?)
> 16gb ddr4
> MSI 980ti
> Noctua l9i cooler
> Silver stone 500w sfx
> 
> I've been really concerned mostly with temperatures heating up in the case. Mainly with the GPU. Should I be okay? Also I went with the non-windowed case because dust filters are just great at helping prolong the life of your parts. This build is primarily for use in our den or living room, So it will most likely sit on the floor.
> 
> Also it looks like you really can sit the case horizontally. Which also make me think should I just got with an RVZ01 instead
> 
> Any thoughts or advice would be great.


1) Dont waste money on an i7 6700K if you're not gonna overclock
Buy a non-k processor









2) Since not OCing you can also save some $$ on a Z170 buy getting a H170 or B110 board.
However I have a Z170 board with a 6600 as the chipset gives your M.2 slot 4 PCI3 Gen 3 lanes aka. it allows you to use them
real fast Nvme SSDs that are coming out in the market

3) Be careful what cooler you use if you go with those motherboards. They have the USB 3.0 header socket in the middle
and the bulky stiff cable will not fit in if you use anything but the stock cooler.
Currently the most popular and best performing cooler is the Scythe big shuriken Rev B.
(happened to me with Gigabyte mobo and Shuriken cooler)

Welcome to the club and Happy building!


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> 1) Dont waste money on an i7 6700K if you're not gonna overclock
> Buy a non-k processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Since not OCing you can also save some $$ on a Z170 buy getting a H170 or B110 board.
> However I have a Z170 board with a 6600 as the chipset gives your M.2 slot 4 PCI3 Gen 3 lanes aka. it allows you to use them
> real fast Nvme SSDs that are coming out in the market
> 
> 3) Be careful what cooler you use if you go with those motherboards. They have the USB 3.0 header socket in the middle
> and the bulky stiff cable will not fit in if you use anything but the stock cooler.
> Currently the most popular and best performing cooler is the Scythe big shuriken Rev B.
> (happened to me with Gigabyte mobo and Shuriken cooler)
> 
> Welcome to the club and Happy building!


Thanks DrAwesome (I feel like your avatar photo should be of Dr. Nick Rivera) I eventually plan on overclocking just not right. Also I wanted to future proof. Only paid 130 for the AsRock and 130 for the Gigabyte... one has to go back though.

I got my processor for like really cheap for the price of a non K and then some,

And that Scythe well that one good looking low profile cooler. I think I'll give it a shot. on that.

Any thought on my GPU and the case?


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> Thanks DrAwesome (I feel like your avatar photo should be of Dr. Nick Rivera) I eventually plan on overclocking just not right. Also I wanted to future proof. Only paid 130 for the AsRock and 130 for the Gigabyte... one has to go back though.
> 
> I got my processor for like really cheap for the price of a non K and then some,
> 
> And that Scythe well that one good looking low profile cooler. I think I'll give it a shot. on that.
> 
> Any thought on my GPU and the case?


You're on the RVZ02 Owner's Club Forum!
We all think its a great case.

The 980Ti is a ridiculously good card, except in this case it does get a bit hot, not extreme but alot more than usual.
And thats because the case is small and the 980Ti is a naturally hot running card. (its basically a cut down Titan, which focused on performance
rather than efficiency)

As long as you have a decent cooler, you should be ok. I would suggest the Gigabyte / Zotac or one of the triple fan cooler designs
which should help you alot.

Alternatively. theres alot of great cooling idea/mods if you're interested on this forum if you can scroll back and find em!!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Not the RV02 the RVZ02 the mini itx


I was using my friends rig as an example for which LED to use. In terms of difficulty, it shouldn't be too hard. Pop the front panel off (carefully), trace the LED cable and remove it. If you take your time, you should have no problems.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Oh ok sorry i think its probably hot glued to the front. Thanks so much

also Non K processor has lower TDP.

What CPU Cooler would be good for non k i7 6700. Is the C7 fine by cryorig


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> You're on the RVZ02 Owner's Club Forum!
> We all think its a great case.
> 
> The 980Ti is a ridiculously good card, except in this case it does get a bit hot, not extreme but alot more than usual.
> And thats because the case is small and the 980Ti is a naturally hot running card. (its basically a cut down Titan, which focused on performance
> rather than efficiency)
> 
> As long as you have a decent cooler, you should be ok. I would suggest the Gigabyte / Zotac or one of the triple fan cooler designs
> which should help you alot.
> 
> Alternatively. theres alot of great cooling idea/mods if you're interested on this forum if you can scroll back and find em!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jananger*
> 
> Blower or open air 980ti for RVZ02?


How is that 980ti working for you RVZ02?


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> You're on the RVZ02 Owner's Club Forum!
> We all think its a great case.
> 
> The 980Ti is a ridiculously good card, except in this case it does get a bit hot, not extreme but alot more than usual.
> And thats because the case is small and the 980Ti is a naturally hot running card. (its basically a cut down Titan, which focused on performance
> rather than efficiency)
> 
> As long as you have a decent cooler, you should be ok. I would suggest the Gigabyte / Zotac or one of the triple fan cooler designs
> which should help you alot.
> 
> Alternatively. theres alot of great cooling idea/mods if you're interested on this forum if you can scroll back and find em!!


I've seen that the blower model is a step in the right direction


----------



## poopsockk

Has anyone tried fitting the G.Skill Ripjaws X RAM with a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B and an ASRock Z97E-ITX?


----------



## DrAwesome95

@mprime

Silverstone recommend you use an open air cooler for this case
I agree with them. Since there are no case fans, the card has to generate its own airflow to dissipate heat. An open air card does this much much better than a blower.


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> @mprime
> 
> Silverstone recommend you use an open air cooler for this case
> I agree with them. Since there are no case fans, the card has to generate its own airflow to dissipate heat. An open air card does this much much better than a blower.


I could see that as well. I guess the best option would be the RVZ02B with clear window. maybe I could create my own dust filter for that. I would get just a 980 but I'm better off saving money on getting a 970.

At first I was just thinking about taking the GTX 970 I have right now and dropping it into this new build but the new build will be a skylake. Figure it should take full advantage of the upgrades.

Which I can see gigabyte or MSI having the best open air cards. Only thing is a MSI card might be a little to large

Where in this other build it's a i5 4690K.

The new build is a i7 6600K


----------



## DrAwesome95

@mprime

It all depends on what you want out of the PC,

If you're gaming at 1080, a 970 is perfect, or maybe a 980 if you wanna be future-ready
1440 - definitely a 980 or maybe a 980Ti
4K and higher - you'll need 2 of the above cards

If you're primarily gaming, you wont need an i7. Also I wouldn't overclock in the RVZ02

Skylake i7s are pretty efficient with a TDP of 91W
Gaming (most of it) is not CPU intensive, so you'd save some money by getting an i5 (6600, 6500, 6400)
That will save more $$ and also the TDP is 65W so you shouldn't run into any problems even on turbo clock speeds.


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> @mprime
> 
> It all depends on what you want out of the PC,
> 
> If you're gaming at 1080, a 970 is perfect, or maybe a 980 if you wanna be future-ready
> 1440 - definitely a 980 or maybe a 980Ti
> 4K and higher - you'll need 2 of the above cards
> 
> If you're primarily gaming, you wont need an i7. Also I wouldn't overclock in the RVZ02
> 
> Skylake i7s are pretty efficient with a TDP of 91W
> Gaming (most of it) is not CPU intensive, so you'd save some money by getting an i5 (6600, 6500, 6400)
> That will save more $$ and also the TDP is 65W so you shouldn't run into any problems even on turbo clock speeds.


I definitely want to do 4K gaming. And yeah the build is primarily for gaming and other entertainment. I thought that I be doing well in Future proofing by getting a i7 6600K. I wouldn't over clock in the case but maybe down the line may want to swap cases or so.

So I've my other CPU which is used for gaming and entertainment. It's also a mini-itx corsair 250D. more likely it will be a secondary and maybe the living room PC unless I drop a 980 in there.

I guess the reason why I chose the i7 is because at some I'll need to do some photoshop and maybe cad work.

But you think the i7 is overkill? Should I just get an i5 6600K instead? I get discount on my processor because a family me works for them so I am not paying full retail,

Forgive me by the way as I some still learn a bit. Also isn't best to have an i7 if you are doing 4K?


----------



## DrAwesome95

@mprime

We all have to learn somewhere!
Forums are sometimes the best way to do it

You seem pretty balls to the wall, yea go for the i7.
It should serve you well for quite a while
Lucky with the inside discount!!!

ITX may not be the best format for 4k gaming since you'll need a couple of cards for smooth FPSes
A single 980Ti will do the job for now, but it might not in the near future

Maybe wait for Pascal GPUs to launch later this year?


----------



## mprime

Y
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> We all have to learn somewhere!
> Forums are sometimes the best way to do it
> 
> You seem pretty balls to the wall, yea go for the i7.
> It should serve you well for quite a while
> Lucky with the inside discount!!!
> 
> ITX may not be the best format for 4k gaming since you'll need a couple of cards for smooth FPSes
> A single 980Ti will do the job for now, but it might not in the near future
> 
> Maybe wait for Pascal GPUs to launch later this year?


I mean if I go with the an i7 I'll save some money, I guess I wanted to see how small form of a beast I could create. Work in the urban planning sector. Form and design is something that I am quite fond. Minimal design.

I play FPS but not competitively. I just want my games to look like silky butter that puts my xbone and ps4 to shame lol. With a 980 or ti I could get those results. I mean 4k with a single 980 or ti 30FPS should be difficult right? And not too much of a strain?

Our home PC we use has GTX 960 which the only thing I play on it is City Simulators and maybe street fighter lol

I dunno it looks like RVZ01 is more practical in functionality based upon cool options.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> play FPS but not competitively. I just want my games to look like silky butter that puts my xbone and ps4 to shame lol. With a 980 or ti I could get those results. I mean 4k with a single 980 or ti 30FPS should be difficult right? And not too much of a strain?


Believe me, you dont want to play fps games @30hz^^
But a 980 is also able to handle 4k60hz pretty good, when you dont max out every graphics setting.
Lets be honest: in games like BF4 or Crysis 3 you dont really see the difference between high and ultra, but it make like a 30% performance difference.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Does anyone know how the Gigabyte Z170n- Gaming 5


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> @mprime
> 
> We all have to learn somewhere!
> Forums are sometimes the best way to do it
> 
> You seem pretty balls to the wall, yea go for the i7.
> It should serve you well for quite a while
> Lucky with the inside discount!!!
> 
> ITX may not be the best format for 4k gaming since you'll need a couple of cards for smooth FPSes
> A single 980Ti will do the job for now, but it might not in the near future
> 
> Maybe wait for Pascal GPUs to launch later this year?


I would hold off on giving any kind of performance judgment until DX12 is fully implemented by gaming developers. A single GTX980Ti may prove to be more than enough GPU horsepower to game at 4K even with most, if not all graphics options at higher settings once DX12 is implemented as it bypasses the CPU bottleneck currently resident in DX11 and earlier API iterations.

Just Cause 3 DX12 patch will hopefully provide some insight into the future performance expectations for current and future generation graphics technology (Nvidia and AMD).

Here's an open source list of upcoming DX12 enabled games:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_with_DirectX_12_support

Also, I do have apprehensions regarding current games that get patched for DX12 versus those that were originally developed as a DX12 game. Games that are patched will most likely not receive all of the DX12 extensions and thus will only have part of the DX12 advantages. This happened with DX11 and DX10, so I expect no difference now.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Does anyone know how the Gigabyte Z170n- Gaming 5


I have the Gigabyte Z170N Gaming 5 mobo in my mini-ITX build. What would you like to know?


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Believe me, you dont want to play fps games @30hz^^
> But a 980 is also able to handle 4k60hz pretty good, when you dont max out every graphics setting.
> Lets be honest: in games like BF4 or Crysis 3 you dont really see the difference between high and ultra, but it make like a 30% performance difference.


What are your thoughts about dropping a 980ti into the RVZ0B non windowed version?


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Does anyone know how the Gigabyte Z170n- Gaming 5


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> I have the Gigabyte Z170N Gaming 5 mobo in my mini-ITX build. What would you like to know?


I was also curious about it too. What was the main reason you chose it?


----------



## franconico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> I have the Gigabyte Z170N Gaming 5 mobo in my mini-ITX build. What would you like to know?


How did you overcome the single fan case header in the mobo? Do you have a splitter?


----------



## TMatzelle60

I pmed you but i was wondering the quality and reliability.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> What are your thoughts about dropping a 980ti into the RVZ0B non windowed version?


Thet depends on the typ of the cooler.
A reference designe will not heat up the top of the case so much.
A custom cooler like MSI Twinfrozer or some 3 fan designs will keep the card cooler/ quieter, but
will not enable the hot air to be easily exhaustet out of the case.

So either way the cardz will run pretty warm and not very quiet!

If you go back in this forum there was a guy who installed 80mm exhaust fans in top of the ML-08 case, that worked quiet well.

My two cents on this are: If it has to be a 980ti, go for a MSI twin frozer or Gigabyte G1 gaming! These are known to have good
cooling solutions and good vrm cooling, which is pretty important in this case.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franconico*
> 
> How did you overcome the single fan case header in the mobo? Do you have a splitter?


The Gigabyte Z170N Gaming 5 mobo has two 4-pin fan headers; one for the CPU and one for a chassis fan.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> I pmed you but i was wondering the quality and reliability.


Surprisingly, the overall build quality, BIOS I/O, and reliability of the motherboard have been outstanding. No issues whatsoever and am running rock stable now for almost two months.


----------



## franconico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> The Gigabyte Z170N Gaming 5 mobo has two 4-pin fan headers; one for the CPU and one for a chassis fan.


The problem is that the Rvz01 for example has two case fans, a splitter can be a workaround?


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Thet depends on the typ of the cooler.
> A reference designe will not heat up the top of the case so much.
> A custom cooler like MSI Twinfrozer or some 3 fan designs will keep the card cooler/ quieter, but
> will not enable the hot air to be easily exhaustet out of the case.
> 
> So either way the cardz will run pretty warm and not very quiet!
> 
> If you go back in this forum there was a guy who installed 80mm exhaust fans in top of the ML-08 case, that worked quiet well.
> 
> My two cents on this are: If it has to be a 980ti, go for a MSI twin frozer or Gigabyte G1 gaming! These are known to have good
> cooling solutions and good vrm cooling, which is pretty important in this case.


You mean go with a Gigabtye GPU or MOBO? Also yeah I figured I always go with an MSI card. I love the 970 I have in my other setup. I mean doesn't have to be a 980ti. Again lol want to be able to a decent frames with 4K on stuff like MGSV, Fallout 4, and other stuff. that's coming out like the new Deus Ex. Like butter...

Yeah I saw that case as well. Have you seen this one though. He running a 980ti with temperature for fallout 4 60-65C

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/NXwV3C (This beast is beautiful)

While also just future proofing as well. I don't ever see myself wanting to build a rig anytime soon that takes advantage of SLI or Crossfire. Someday but not right now, Or hopefully we'll see smaller cards that pack a 4k punch. With VR and 4K, I feel like manufactures are going to milk the crap out of SLI


----------



## TMatzelle60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Surprisingly, the overall build quality, BIOS I/O, and reliability of the motherboard have been outstanding. No issues whatsoever and am running rock stable now for almost two months.


Thanks just want a good motherboard that is well made. Also has good support if something does happen


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> Yeah I saw that case as well. Have you seen this one though. He running a 980ti with temperature for fallout 4 60-65C


Very nice Case indeed. But 60-65°C on the GPU? No never!! Maybe on the cpu..
A reference 980ti will always go above 80°C and then just ramp up the fan until its loud like a leaf blower!!
Thats also why I put a Raijintek Morpheus cooler on mine!!


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Very nice Case indeed. But 60-65°C on the GPU? No never!! Maybe on the cpu..
> A reference 980ti will always go above 80°C and then just ramp up the fan until its loud like a leaf blower!!
> Thats also why I put a Raijintek Morpheus cooler on mine!!


That build is the only build that I've seen that claim those temps. So yeah

You've got that in a RVZ01 right? So you think the safer route is to go with just 980? And I could get 4K results at 30-60 FPS seconds out of that?


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Very nice Case indeed. But 60-65°C on the GPU? No never!! Maybe on the cpu..
> A reference 980ti will always go above 80°C and then just ramp up the fan until its loud like a leaf blower!!
> Thats also why I put a Raijintek Morpheus cooler on mine!!


And I'm not sure how creditable this website but here are their results with a 980ti in this case again not sure how creditable their build is

http://www.techspot.com/review/1062-silverstone-raven-rvz02/page4.html


----------



## ZodiacG66

Ok, Cooler advise please guys.

Ordered all my bit a few days ago and the order got messed up (case is here but noting else







)
SO, will need to reorder the mother board, cooler and PSU.

Mother board is still going to be the ASRock Z97E-ITX/AC
PS may change to the 500w Silverstone as it will be back in stock when I order again but if not then the 600w will be the one

COOLER, was going for the Noctua NH-L12 but looking at reviews and tests the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B is beating in on temps and sound, But the Silverstone NT06 Pro is also beating it.

Scythe is £12 cheaper than the NT06 and the NH-L12









Anyone got / used any of the coolers above or maybe have a better option (No AIOs)

(Silverstone SST-AR06 Argon maybe??)

Many thanks


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franconico*
> 
> The problem is that the Rvz01 for example has two case fans, a splitter can be a workaround?


You can use a fan cable splitter, but beware that there is a maximum voltage than can be supplied. Running two fans off one header is usually not an issue as long as you are using lower RPM type fans. PWM fan splitter cables are specially designed with one of the two 4-pin connectors having a missing pin so that that signal to both fan motors remains the same. Essentially, it fools the motherboard BIOS into 'thinking' the two fans are one fan:

http://www.amazon.com/JBtek%C2%AE-Sleeved-Splitter-Cable-Converter/dp/B00OZ10FI2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1453400111&sr=8-2&keywords=4-pin+fan+splitter

I don't need to use a fan splitter in my RVZ01B case because I'm not using the chassis fans. I have a GTX980Ti Hybrid installed and thus have no need or room for the chassis fans ;-)


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> I was also curious about it too. What was the main reason you chose it?


I chose the Gigabyte Z170N Gaming 5 motherboard mainly because it was one of the only mini-ITX motherboards that fully support overclocking AND has an M.2 NVMe PCI-E 4x slot. I decided that if I were to go through the hassle of upgrading my system that I wanted every advantage that both Skylake and the Z170 chipset have to offer. I am able to use a Samsung 950 Pro 512GB M.2 NVMe SSD and Corsair Vengeance 3200Mhz DDR4 and couldn't be happier! For me, it was well worth the upgrade from my previous Z97 mini-ITX build.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Very nice Case indeed. But 60-65°C on the GPU? No never!! Maybe on the cpu..
> A reference 980ti will always go above 80°C and then just ramp up the fan until its loud like a leaf blower!!
> Thats also why I put a Raijintek Morpheus cooler on mine!!


...actually, I have an EVGA GTX980Ti Hybrid card installed inside my RVZ01B case and temps never break 26C at idle and 62C when gaming or benchmarking. I used to have a regular aircooled EVGA GTX980Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 card installed, but quickly began to hate the loud fan noise. Now, my system is whisper quiet even when benchmarking. Awesomeness with just a tad of elbow grease required (to install the Hybrid card).


----------



## franconico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> You can use a fan cable splitter, but beware that there is a maximum voltage than can be supplied. Running two fans off one header is usually not an issue as long as you are using lower RPM type fans. PWM fan splitter cables are specially designed with one of the two 4-pin connectors having a missing pin so that that signal to both fan motors remains the same. Essentially, it fools the motherboard BIOS into 'thinking' the two fans are one fan:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/JBtek%C2%AE-Sleeved-Splitter-Cable-Converter/dp/B00OZ10FI2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1453400111&sr=8-2&keywords=4-pin+fan+splitter
> 
> I don't need to use a fan splitter in my RVZ01B case because I'm not using the chassis fans. I have a GTX980Ti Hybrid installed and thus have no need or room for the chassis fans ;-)


Great, thanks for the advice!


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> ...actually, I have an EVGA GTX980Ti Hybrid card installed inside my RVZ01B case and temps never break 26C at idle and 62C when gaming or benchmarking. I used to have a regular aircooled EVGA GTX980Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 card installed, but quickly began to hate the loud fan noise. Now, my system is whisper quiet even when benchmarking. Awesomeness with just a tad of elbow grease required (to install the Hybrid card).


I beginning to think I should lean towards the RVZ01 instead of the RVZ02. The 01 seems more tighter but it seem like it's more forgivable when it comes to keeping low temperatures.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> I beginning to think I should lean towards the RVZ01 instead of the RVZ02. The 01 seems more tighter but it seem like it's more forgivable when it comes to keeping low temperatures.


Actually, the RVZ01B has a bit more interior room to play around with versus the RVZ02. I've seen several people fit full size ATX power supplies inside the RVZ01B with some careful planning and conservative power cable management. I had an RVZ02 case, but sold it to a friend when I realized I was not able to use the Corsair H55 AiO CPU cooler or Hybrid card in that case. The RVZ01B accommodates both with no issues ;-)


----------



## Ninjawithagun

To anyone who was interested, here's my original post of the installation of the EVGA GTX980Ti Hybrid card into my RVZ01B case:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586965/how-to-fit-a-gtx980ti-hybrid-card-into-the-mini-itx-silverstone-rvz01b-case#post_24772296

Let me know if you have any questions!!


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Actually, the RVZ01B has a bit more interior room to play around with versus the RVZ02. I've seen several people fit full size ATX power supplies inside the RVZ01B with some careful planning and conservative power cable management. I had an RVZ02 case, but sold it to a friend when I realized I was not able to use the Corsair H55 AiO CPU cooler or Hybrid card in that case. The RVZ01B accommodates both with no issues ;-)


I really wanna go big and put an GTX980ti in RVZ02 but I don't think it might be the wisest thing to do.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> I really wanna go big and put an GTX980ti in RVZ02 but I don't think it might be the wisest thing to do.


Why is that? Do you mean in terms of your budget or your tolerance to put up with fan noise while gaming?


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Why is that? Do you mean in terms of your budget or your tolerance to put up with fan noise while gaming?


Not in terms of budget, more in terms turn the case in to hotbox.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> I am able to use a Samsung 950 Pro 512GB M.2 NVMe SSD and Corsair Vengeance 3200Mhz DDR4 and couldn't be happier! For me, it was well worth the upgrade from my previous Z97 mini-ITX build.


The M.2 Samsung 950 Pro NVMe SSDs get VERY HOT, think guru3d did a test and under load it hit 75c and throttled back slower than a normal ssd, another review I read a few moths ago had to have a 120mm fan blowing on it just to keep it cool so it didn't throttle down. Just something to check up on, don't need any more heat put into that small case









Legit Reviews got 95c from it under load http://www.legitreviews.com/samsung-ssd-950-pro-512gb-nvme-pcie-ssd-review_174096/3


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> ...actually, I have an EVGA GTX980Ti Hybrid card installed inside my RVZ01B case and temps never break 26C at idle and 62C when gaming or benchmarking. I used to have a regular aircooled EVGA GTX980Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 card installed, but quickly began to hate the loud fan noise. Now, my system is whisper quiet even when benchmarking. Awesomeness with just a tad of elbow grease required (to install the Hybrid card).


Pics or didn't happen!!!!1
(edit: I have noticed your post^^)

No seriously, I would love to see how you have fit it in there.
If I would have seen any way to fit a hybrid in there, I would have gone that way
(Maybe, cause I am lazy and my System runs now^^)

But I have to Say, no other System beats mine while idle and medium load.
I was playing some old game with gpu at 40% load... I literally had to stick my ear onto the system to hear its on.
And my Room is very quiet!!

Once thing that always scares me from going water is the pump noise while idle...


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Pics or didn't happen!!!!1
> (edit: I have noticed your post^^)
> 
> No seriously, I would love to see how you have fit it in there.
> If I would have seen any way to fit a hybrid in there, I would have gone that way
> (Maybe, cause I am lazy and my System runs now^^)
> 
> But I have to Say, no other System beats mine while idle and medium load.
> I was playing some old game with gpu at 40% load... I literally had to stick my ear onto the system to hear its on.
> And my Room is very quiet!!
> 
> Once thing that always scares me from going water is the pump noise while idle...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1586965/how-to-fit-a-gtx980ti-hybrid-card-into-the-mini-itx-silverstone-rvz01b-case#post_24772296

My system beats yours at idle and under full load









Specs:

Gigabyte Z170N Gaming 5 mini-ITX motherboard
Intel Core i5 6600K (stock for now, but will OC later)
Corsair H55 CPU Cooler
16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4 3200Mhz
EVGA GTX980Ti Hybrid
Samsung 950 Pro 512GB PCI-E M.2 NVMe SSD (Windows 10 Home)
Samsung EVO 850 1TB 2.5" SSD (storage) --> recently upgraded from 500GB
Silverstone SFX 600W power supply
Panasonic Blu ray writer slot load slim optic drive
Silverstone RVZ01B mini ITX PC case


----------



## MelvinGimp

Ok little update:
I ordered the Fractal Kelvin s24 (expanable AIO cooler).
If the Pump is quiet enough for my standards, I will order a gpu water block
and build a cpu+gpu loop for around 220-240€, which is acceptable I guess.


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586965/how-to-fit-a-gtx980ti-hybrid-card-into-the-mini-itx-silverstone-rvz01b-case#post_24772296
> 
> My system beats yours at idle and under full load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Gigabyte Z170N Gaming 5 mini-ITX motherboard
> Intel Core i5 6600K (stock for now, but will OC later)
> Corsair H55 CPU Cooler
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4 3200Mhz
> EVGA GTX980Ti Hybrid
> Samsung 950 Pro 512GB PCI-E M.2 NVMe SSD (Windows 10 Home)
> Samsung EVO 850 1TB 2.5" SSD (storage) --> recently upgraded from 500GB
> Silverstone SFX 600W power supply
> Panasonic Blu ray writer slot load slim optic drive
> Silverstone RVZ01B mini ITX PC case


Damn that's so impressive bro


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Ok little update:
> I ordered the Fractal Kelvin s24 (expanable AIO cooler).
> If the Pump is quiet enough for my standards, I will order a gpu water block
> and build a cpu+gpu loop for around 220-240€, which is acceptable I guess.


The tubing used for the Fractal Kelvin s24 is not very flexible and is designed primarily for open mid-tower and full-tower cases. Making it fit into a mini-ITX case will most likely result in kinked hoses, so be careful during installation. You might be able to pull it off - and would be impressive indeed!


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> Damn that's so impressive bro


Thanks mprime! Here are the temps of the 6600K CPU:

Idle: 21C

Full load (Prime95 w/Small TFTs benchmark): 60C

I can barely hear the H55 fan even when running Prime95, which is just incredible. The only noise I can hear is the low fan hum from the GTX980Ti Hybrid radiator fan. Needless to say, this is a very quiet mini-ITX gaming system.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> The M.2 Samsung 950 Pro NVMe SSDs get VERY HOT, think guru3d did a test and under load it hit 75c and throttled back slower than a normal ssd, another review I read a few moths ago had to have a 120mm fan blowing on it just to keep it cool so it didn't throttle down. Just something to check up on, don't need any more heat put into that small case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legit Reviews got 95c from it under load http://www.legitreviews.com/samsung-ssd-950-pro-512gb-nvme-pcie-ssd-review_174096/3


This is a zero issue for me. I don't run SSD benchmarks at all, thus my 950 Pro NEVER gets hot whatsoever. No issues or lockups during the heaviest of gaming or CPU/GPU benchmarking. What the reviewers failed to point out is that 99.9% of all owners will never have any thermal related issues. It's all about the drama, not about real world experience.

Bottom line -- I own the Samsung 950 Pro and run it everyday in my gaming system. I don't have to speculate or read about it's potential. I know what it can do and how stable it is. I read hardware reviews like that and wonder how Samsung will every sell one of these SSDs to anyone. Then I realize it's all hyperbole and vast majority of smart PC builders know this.


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Thanks mprime! Here are the temps of the 6600K CPU:
> 
> Idle: 21C
> 
> Full load (Prime95 w/Small TFTs benchmark): 60C
> 
> I can barely hear the H55 fan even when running Prime95, which is just incredible. The only noise I can hear is the low fan hum from the GTX980Ti Hybrid radiator fan. Needless to say, this is a very quiet mini-ITX gaming system.


I think im gonna have to go with RVZ01 instead of the 02. I don't understand why Silverstone. took steps back. That was one of the best features about RVZ01 that you could include a small radiator. I mean for a skylake build is such a sound choice.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> The tubing used for the Fractal Kelvin s24 is not very flexible and is designed primarily for open mid-tower and full-tower cases. Making it fit into a mini-ITX case will most likely result in kinked hoses, so be careful during installation. You might be able to pull it off - and would be impressive indeed!


I have something like this in mind, but less fancy (no custom pump&reservoir)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1575102/sff-build-msi-980-ti-lightning-liquid-cooling-silverstone-ftz01

That way I can keep my beloved 25mm bequiet fans.
I will see how thinks work out and post it for shure









btw.: what oc do you get on your hybrid card??


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> Not in terms of budget, more in terms turn the case in to hotbox.


Understood, then maybe the RVZ01B is a better choice for you ;-)


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> I think im gonna have to go with RVZ01 instead of the 02. I don't understand why Silverstone. took steps back. That was one of the best features about RVZ01 that you could include a small radiator. I mean for a skylake build is such a sound choice.


But the 02 also have easy access for the M.2. slot as well. So many good idea implement and taken away


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Understood, then maybe the RVZ01B is a better choice for you ;-)


My modding experience is that knowledgeable....Yet so I wouldn't know how to troubleshoot high temps in a RVZ02.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Very true, think the biggest problem with M.2 drive is the patchy "Boot drive" support Samsung seem to be having, they only work on some boards and not others.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> I have something like this in mind, but less fancy (no custom pump&reservoir)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1575102/sff-build-msi-980-ti-lightning-liquid-cooling-silverstone-ftz01
> 
> That way I can keep my beloved 25mm bequiet fans.
> I will see how thinks work out and post it for shure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw.: what oc do you get on your hybrid card??


Crap! I'm not able to see the pics he linked to his posts - errrgh! I'll have to wait until I get home to view them as they are most likely blocked by a script here at work...lol.

So, I do want to point out that it is the most ideal building solution to keep the GPU and CPU in separate cooling loops due to the nature of close quarters with mini-ITX builds. It just makes everything easier. Also, makes it much easier to upgrade a CPU or GPU in the future. Also, cost will always be an issue. Yes, I could have gone custom liquid cooling, but just couldn't justify the high cost associated with that kind of build. I already have a $4500 main gaming rig that is liquid cooled and don't need another one!









I haven't overclocked the Hybrid card yet. I expect slightly lower GPU and memory clocks compared to a conventional installation due to the higher temps induced by using the low profile fan. For me, it was more important to reduce noise and not to overclock.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Very true, think the biggest problem with M.2 drive is the patchy "Boot drive" support Samsung seem to be having, they only work on some boards and not others.


Actually, the boot device issue is not Samsung's fault at all. It's actually the 3rd party motherboard vendors that are to blame as most of the existing BIOS versions did not initially support M.2 PCI-E NVMe SSDs as boot devices. The Gigabyte Z170N Gaming 5 works with no issues. I did flash the BIOS first thing before doing anything else, so maybe there could have been an issue with an earlier version. Regardless, I'm using the 950 Pro as my primary boot device (Windows 10 Pro) and system boots up in 12 seconds from the time the power button is pushed - W00T!


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Yes, I could have gone custom liquid cooling, but just couldn't justify the high cost associated with that kind of build.


thats the thing... actually I am pretyt pleased with my rig and I will have gpu+cpu cooler which I could only sell then..
But yeah.. thing u need and things u want^^

Another noise Problem with my Pc is electrical noise.
As soon as my gpu goes above 50-60% power, it starts making electical noises.. same for the psu...


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> thats the thing... actually I am pretyt pleased with my rig and I will have gpu+cpu cooler which I could only sell then..
> But yeah.. thing u need and things u want^^
> 
> Another noise Problem with my Pc is electrical noise.
> As soon as my gpu goes above 50-60% power, it starts making electical noises.. same for the psu...


You definitely have a nice rig. No arguments there ;-) As for the electrical noise, it may be coil whine associative to either your graphics card and/or power supply. There are a few recommended solutions that involve replacing the defective parts altogether, or trying to apply epoxy directly to the copper coils directly. I would recommend parts replacement rather than risking a warranty voiding action...lol.


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Crap! I'm not able to see the pics he linked to his posts - errrgh! I'll have to wait until I get home to view them as they are most likely blocked by a script here at work...lol.
> 
> So, I do want to point out that it is the most ideal building solution to keep the GPU and CPU in separate cooling loops due to the nature of close quarters with mini-ITX builds. It just makes everything easier. Also, makes it much easier to upgrade a CPU or GPU in the future. Also, cost will always be an issue. Yes, I could have gone custom liquid cooling, but just couldn't justify the high cost associated with that kind of build. I already have a $4500 main gaming rig that is liquid cooled and don't need another one!


Sorry I meant to say I wasn't that skilled. That guy's rig is insanely awesome. I mean that is pure talent.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> I would recommend parts replacement rather than risking a warranty voiding action...lol.


ok..you really have not seen my PSU fan mod^^ no more warranty for me XD



What is interesting... when i plugged the 980ti in my old rig with 450w bronce psu there was a massive amount of this "electric noise". then I ordere the new parts for my build and had the 980 ti still in the old pc but powered by the new PSU... no noise at all. Now I have all plugged into the 500w PSU and I have "medium" amount of these noises^^

Maybe if I use a dedicated 8pin+6pin, instead of this combo 8pin to 2x6+2 pin from the sfx-l psu...


----------



## Ninjawithagun

I was just now able to view that watercooled build and very impressive indeed. Not at all a difficult build to copy, but was definitely hard to do from scratch with nothing but personal will and innovation to lead the way. I might consider doing a build like that if it yielded significantly better temps than what I have now. But, as awesome as that build is, it still only has one 120 mm radiator to dissipate the heat of the CPU and GPU. Unless I missed the second radiator somewhere, my build would actually have lower temps as it has separate 120mm rads for the CPU and GPU.

EDIT: Upon closer inspection of the pics, I believe that he does have a 240mm radiator installed below where the GPU is mounted. WOW!


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> I was just now able to view that watercooled build and very impressive indeed. Not at all a difficult build to copy, but was definitely hard to do from scratch with nothing but personal will and innovation to lead the way. I might consider doing a build like that if it yielded significantly better temps than what I have now. But, as awesome as that build is, it still only has one 120 mm radiator to dissipate the heat of the CPU and GPU. Unless I missed the second radiator somewhere, my build would actually have lower temps as it has separate 120mm rads for the CPU and GPU.


you absolutely did.. it has a slim 240mm rad under these fans XD XD


----------



## Ninjawithagun

...yup, just saw that. Amazing. Still not worth the money in parts though...lol.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> ...yup, just saw that. Amazing. Still not worth the money in parts though...lol.


Yeah, but like you could guess... thats a sponsored build with a 980 ti lightening theme^^

My plan is to get a cpu+gpu loop with 25mm fans as cheap as possible^^
and with the fractal Kelvin I might be able to add a 120mm rad later on if needed


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> ok..you really have not seen my PSU fan mod^^ no more warranty for me XD
> 
> 
> 
> What is interesting... when i plugged the 980ti in my old rig with 450w bronce psu there was a massive amount of this "electric noise". then I ordere the new parts for my build and had the 980 ti still in the old pc but powered by the new PSU... no noise at all. Now I have all plugged into the 500w PSU and I have "medium" amount of these noises^^
> 
> Maybe if I use a dedicated 8pin+6pin, instead of this combo 8pin to 2x6+2 pin from the sfx-l psu...


Try running the system with a different GPU and check if the coil whine persists. If it does, then you will know it's your PSU.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Try running the system with a different GPU and check if the coil whine persists. If it does, then you will know it's your PSU.


Yeah I sold my old GTX 770 and could only lend my old HD6870 from my younger brother, who only visits at weekends... so much effort -.-


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Here's a quick pic of the benchmark of my Samsung 950 Pro...


----------



## mironccr345

I want to down size from my RV02. I'm thinking of getting the RVZ01 or the FTZ01? @MelvinGimp With my sig rig, will 500w PSU will be enough or should I get the 600w?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I want to down size from my RV02. I'm thinking of getting the RVZ01 or the FTZ01? @MelvinGimp With my sig rig, will 500w PSU will be enough or should I get the 600w?


For every single gpu setup, 500w is plenty...
Except you need the extra cables that the 600w psu offers..
Or for x99 platform.. Then I would consider the 600watts!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> For every single gpu setup, 500w is plenty...
> Except you need the extra cables that the 600w psu offers..
> Or for x99 platform.. Then I would consider the 600watts!


Sticking with the Z77 platform for now. Just bought an asrockZ77E-ITX to finalize the switch to SFF.


----------



## TMatzelle60

I am still on a limb here with the Lower TDP i7 6700 (Non K) which cooler to get the Cryorig C7 or the Noctua NH-L9i i will not be overclocking at all.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> I am still on a limb here with the Lower TDP i7 6700 (Non K) which cooler to get the Cryorig C7 or the Noctua NH-L9i i will not be overclocking at all.


The thing is, when we leave money aside:
with the 6700k you also get the ability to undervolt the CPU quiet a bit!
For expample, I have my 4790k running at 1,1V @4.4Ghz instead of around 1,[email protected] 4.4Ghz which is the stock voltage.
My CPU runs almost 10°C cooler in aida64 and cinebench tests!!

But I really dont know why there is a 30W difference in TDP between 6700 and 6700k... both have 4.00 Ghz turboclock dont they??
Maybe 6700 can not boost all cores at once to its maximum clock... some research on this would be nice^^


----------



## TMatzelle60

Yea. But I'm still wondering what the better cooler is. I might go with the SS AR06 with a noctua 92mm


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Yea. But I'm still wondering what the better cooler is. I might go with the SS AR06 with a noctua 92mm


Why no the Noctua NH-L9x65??


----------



## TMatzelle60

Didn't even K of OT fits


----------



## mprime

For the RVZ02BW seems one thing everyone wants that was left out was....Filters! I thought that the filters on the RVZ01 were great. I know that they are on the RVZ02B. But its seems that there maybe (for obvious reason) better ventilation on the RVZ02BW but there are no dust filter.

I came across this website that makes customer filters. has anyone ever heard of them? I apologize if that was a noob question.

http://www.demcifilter.com/c99/Custom-Fan-Filters.aspx


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> For the RVZ02BW seems one thing everyone wants that was left out was....Filters! I thought that the filters on the RVZ01 were great. I know that they are on the RVZ02B. But its seems that there maybe (for obvious reason) better ventilation on the RVZ02BW but there are no dust filter.
> 
> I came across this website that makes customer filters. has anyone ever heard of them? I apologize if that was a noob question.
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/c99/Custom-Fan-Filters.aspx


I think putting filters in the windows kinda defeats the purpose of having a window cause you won't really be able to see through will you??


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> I think putting filters in the windows kinda defeats the purpose of having a window cause you won't really be able to see through will you??


Yes and no. You could always get a custom made white filter but because the window is clear already even with a filter it's more visible still than the non-windowed version.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Didn't even K of OT fits


It'll fit. It's only 65mm tall with the fan.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> My modding experience is that knowledgeable....Yet so I wouldn't know how to troubleshoot high temps in a RVZ02.


Use of the RVZ02 will restrict your usage of water cooling and thus you will be limited to aircooled solutions. Unless you want to spend over $1000 on a custom water cooling setup, you're always going to have temp and noise factors to deal with.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> Yes and no. You could always get a custom made white filter but because the window is clear already even with a filter it's more visible still than the non-windowed version.


I have experienced that the use of filters on PCs only restricts airflow and doesn't help at all that much with reducing dust in the system. You should always clean out your PC at least once a month. I use an air blower specifically designed for PCs that eliminates static charge from transferring to the blower and it is awesome. I'm able to blow out all the tight and crevices of the system as well as both of my watercooling radiators ;-)


----------



## blackend

any one try Noctua NH-L9x65 on RVZ02?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> any one try Noctua NH-L9x65 on RVZ02?


Wondering the same thing with temps


----------



## TMatzelle60

L9x65 won't fit Silverstone Says 58mm cpu cooler height the noctua cooler is 65


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> any one try Noctua NH-L9x65 on RVZ02?


Too tall and won't fit in the RVZ02. Use the Noctua NH-L9I instead. It fits perfectly.


----------



## Griggs12

Hey guys!

Recently I bought the Silverstone RVZ01 case because I decided to move my system from my old chassi (mid tower ATX) into a new m-itx one.
So yesterday my new m-itx mobo, psu and low profile cpu cooler arrived after that I started building the system, but I noticed there was a problem with the temps while playing (I expected that they're going to be higher in this case, but not that much).

When the PC is in Idle: CPU (avg): 38C
GPU (avg): 48C
When I play Rocket League: CPU (avg): 51C
GPU (avg): 71C
BF4: CPU (avg): 71
GPU (avg): 81C

ambient temperature: 21C

In Star Wars BF it is even higher (CPU: 80C, GPU 85C)

My system:

ASRock Z97M-ITX/ac
i7-4790K (no oc)
bequiet Shadow Rock LP CPU Cooler
Sapphire R9 390 Nitro
Silverstone SFX 600W PSU
500GB Samsung 850 Evo SSD
2TB WD Blue

What I've done: 1.) installed the second fan on the gpu side (didn't help really much)
2.) installed all drivers for the mobo (didn't help either)

I know the devils canyon series has higher temps (in my old case I cooled the cpu with the cooler master seidon v2) but the GPU temps are too high for me.
I have the feeling that the heat is not really going out of the case because the gpu temp raises very slowly (like 1,5C raise per minute).
Next week I'll try to mount other case fans with more static pressure (Thermaltake Luna fans).

Is that normal in this case?
Do you have any ideas?

thanks for help!


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griggs12*
> 
> Is that normal in this case?
> Do you have any ideas?
> 
> thanks for help!


I will just say: yes^^
But there are a few thing you can do!

1. the Case has to stand upright with the GPU at the top. This is the best position for the hot air to get out.

2. The 290x is a pretty hot card, even in a big case. The 4790k is also a little heatmonster. You will have to ramp up the fancurve. I bet the BeQuiet! cooler has pretty low rpm (stock).
3. try to undervolt the cpu.
I have my 4790k @4.4 with 1.1v
Temps dropped almost 10°C.

4. did you use high quality thermal paste? Removing the gpu-cooler and applying higher quality thermal paste, really changed a lot on my old gtx 770!! Arctic MX-4 is one of the best.

5. Think about installing 1-2 80mm fans in the top to suck the hot air out, this brought my gpu temps down by 3-5°C.

I think with standard components this case is good, but most definitly not quiet. If you want quiet, go water or something like raijintek morpheus and bigger cpu cooler.


----------



## TMatzelle60

God, Im so torn between which motherboard to get Z170










Looking for something reliable and very good.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griggs12*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> When the PC is in Idle: CPU (avg): 38C
> GPU (avg): 48C
> When I play Rocket League: CPU (avg): 51C
> GPU (avg): 71C
> BF4: CPU (avg): 71
> GPU (avg): 81C
> 
> ambient temperature: 21C
> 
> In Star Wars BF it is even higher (CPU: 80C, GPU 85C)
> 
> My system:
> 
> ASRock Z97M-ITX/ac
> i7-4790K (no oc)
> bequiet Shadow Rock LP CPU Cooler
> Sapphire R9 390 Nitro
> Silverstone SFX 600W PSU
> 500GB Samsung 850 Evo SSD
> 2TB WD Blue
> 
> Is that normal in this case?
> Do you have any ideas?
> 
> thanks for help!


Yep, just like MelvinGimp said, normal temps for your hardware and undervolting will help loads.

Took my Sapphire R9 290 down 9% on the power and dropped 6c off the temps at the same fps

Also took the cpu (i7 4790k) down to 1.05v @4Ghz (took boost off, totally useless, max 1 fps difference with it on but loads more heat) and took 10c off that

And yes for some reason star wars battlefront is around 10c higher than any other game I have


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> And yes for some reason star wars battlefront is around 10c higher than any other game I have


Lol try playing Witcher 2/3 and star citizen alpha. These two are melting my card XD

Aldo important is the orientation of the cpu cooler. the fins should be horizontal, not vertical.
This way the hot air gets out to the back and not so much up to your gpu.
The bend of the heatpipes should face down ,the ends up: this ways they transport heat better then the other way around.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Alrighty Here is my Build.

RVZ02
Intel I7 6700 (Non K)
Gigabyte Z170N- Gaming 5
Gigabyte Extreme GTX 970 (The open air cooler)
Corsair Vengeance LPX Red
Corsair SFF PSU
2 SSD

Would a open air cooler be bad to have?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Alrighty Here is my Build.
> 
> RVZ02
> Intel I7 6700 (Non K)
> Gigabyte Z170N- Gaming 5
> Gigabyte Extreme GTX 970 (The open air cooler)
> Corsair Vengeance LPX Red
> Corsair SFF PSU
> 2 SSD
> 
> Would a open air cooler be bad to have?


So when do you want to order and build this pc? I dont know when the corsair sfx psu will release...
Since the 970's TDP is not so high, an open air cooler is yoir best choice for quiet operation. Also all the blower style cooler for the gtx 970 seem to be pretty terrible...


----------



## TMatzelle60

SFF Corsair end of Feb per johnnyguru in the corsair forums

But would the open cooler cause to much heat?

Thats what i want to get

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5729#kf

Also i am wondering are Gigabyte Z170 motherboards reliable and well made looking to the Z170n gaming 5 and want to make sure


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> SFF Corsair end of Feb per johnnyguru in the corsair forums
> 
> But would the open cooler cause to much heat?
> 
> Thats what i want to get
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5729#kf


In my opinion you will be totally fine.
The gtx 970 (if overclocked) may have a TDP of160-170w!?! (145w stock says nvidia)
Thats not so much and I am shure you will get good temps.
Case orientation still matters!


----------



## TMatzelle60

my case will be vertical.

Now i just need to know if my motherboard if i get the gigabyte one is good.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> I really recommend you to use the raijintek morpheus as gpu cooler with some quiet 120mm fans like the Bequiet Pure Wings 2 PWM!!
> 
> here my build log:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3690
> 
> see my other posts for my ohter mods to this build and case!


Hi MelvinGimp, how did the Raijintek Morpheus fit in the rvz01? did you use slim fans or fans on the outside? think it's going to be about 2 inches / 5cm thick on my 290 so not much room inside for fans, maybe scythe 12mm thick 2000rpm ones will fit


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> my case will be vertical.
> 
> Now i just need to know if my motherboard if i get the gigabyte one is good.


I have the Gigabyte Z170N-WIFI
Its working flawlessly, I only updated the BIOS as soon as I got the PC running, but thats what I do with all my PCs.
I cant comment on long term reliability yet, its only been 3 weeks
It also looks really nice as it is completely blacked out and the PCB feels alot stiffer too.
It does not have USB 3.1 but it has a 3.0 type-C connector, dual Intel LAN ports and an ultra M.2 slot

If you want usb 3.1 you'll have to look at the more expensive G1 Gaming board

I had an ASRock Z97 and they tend to use cheaper components, such as a Qualcomm Atheros LAN port and a very low end wifi card.
They are slightly cheaper though and it worked fine for 2 years

I also hear good things about ASUS but they're always the most expensive


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> my case will be vertical.
> 
> Now i just need to know if my motherboard if i get the gigabyte one is good.


When choosing mb for this case,look for the position of the cpu.
It is important that your cooler will fit and not interfere with anything.
Beside this, MB choice is up to i/o and personal preference.
There are no "bad" mainboards from the big manufacturers.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Hi MelvinGimp, how did the Raijintek Morpheus fit in the rvz01? did you use slim fans or fans on the outside? think it's going to be about 2 inches / 5cm thick on my 290 so not much room inside for fans, maybe scythe 12mm thick 2000rpm ones will fit


Look at my first post, its the build log.
It fits like a glove and you can use 25mm fans (on the inside of course). 290x is officially supported for the morpheus, so everything will fit with your setup.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Cool build, just had a look. Will look at getting a Morpheus to drop my temps on the GPU side just need to pick a CPU cooler now


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Cool build, just had a look. Will look at getting a Morpheus to drop my temps on the GPU side just need to pick a CPU cooler now


I can recommend Bequiet pure wings 2 pwn to go with it. these are under 10€ each and perform very very quiet.
Also u can fit 2x 80x80x25mm fans in the top.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Melvin thanks for the help.

I am still little stuck between as rock or gigabyte. I don't really need that many usb ports since all i use is mouse and keyboard in the back

The usb 3.0 internal header is in a weird spot.

HMMM i wonder how the ASRock is


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> I can recommend Bequiet pure wings 2 pwn to go with it. these are under 10€ each and perform very very quiet.
> Also u can fit 2x 80x80x25mm fans in the top.


Got a load of Noctua 120mm fans can use







would slim 80mm fans make much difference to temps in the top, it's big enough to fit 3 along the top.

Actually you can fit 3x 92mm fans in the top, need to re-route the power cable and bend the 2 tabs that held it out of the way







something to try I think











Graphics card would need to be low enough or can use slim 92mm fans


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Got a load of Noctua 120mm fans can use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would slim 80mm fans make much difference to temps in the top, it's big enough to fit 3 along the top.
> 
> Actually you can fit 3x 92mm fans in the top, need to re-route the power cable and bend the 2 tabs that held it out of the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something to try I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics card would need to be low enough or can use slim 92mm fans


I bet 10€, that 92mm fans will interfere with your pcie-bracket!! If not good, for you, but a 3rd fan in the front is not likely to fit!!



See what I mean:


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Griggs12*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Recently I bought the Silverstone RVZ01 case because I decided to move my system from my old chassi (mid tower ATX) into a new m-itx one.
> So yesterday my new m-itx mobo, psu and low profile cpu cooler arrived after that I started building the system, but I noticed there was a problem with the temps while playing (I expected that they're going to be higher in this case, but not that much).
> 
> When the PC is in Idle: CPU (avg): 38C
> GPU (avg): 48C
> When I play Rocket League: CPU (avg): 51C
> GPU (avg): 71C
> BF4: CPU (avg): 71
> GPU (avg): 81C
> 
> ambient temperature: 21C
> 
> In Star Wars BF it is even higher (CPU: 80C, GPU 85C)
> 
> Is that normal in this case?
> Do you have any ideas?
> 
> thanks for help!


You do know you can fit a Corsair H55 or H60 into the RVZ01B, right? Temps will be much better for your CPU. As for the GPU, the only things you can do would be to get a hybrid cooler for it or do what others have mentioned in this thread and just flip the case around and place the GPU on the topside to help with heat dissipation.


----------



## n0ti86

hello guys can i fit the case with Sapphire R9 390 Nitro ? thanks


----------



## TMatzelle60

Would this card be good in the RVZ02

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5682#kf


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ti86*
> 
> hello guys can i fit the case with Sapphire R9 390 Nitro ? thanks


Yes! Which case rvz01 or rvz02??
Both support long and high cards, but rvz02 is only for 2-slot cards!

Why ask here? Instead look on the manufacturers site for gpu support?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Would this card be good in the RVZ02
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5682#kf


Like I said: shure, why not?
It has a decent cooler and no crazy high TDP...all fine here.
Also these light rings will look pretty sick in the windowed case^^


----------



## TMatzelle60

Thanks wanted to make sure for my gigabyte build


----------



## n0ti86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Yes! Which case rvz01 or rvz02??
> Both support long and high cards, but rvz02 is only for 2-slot cards!
> 
> Why ask here? Instead look on the manufacturers site for gpu support?


i have a RVZ-01


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ti86*
> 
> i have a RVZ-01


then you have no problems, except that this card is a heat monster!^^


----------



## baomeista

Hey guys,

I just got an RVZ02 with an i7 6700k and a Noctua NH-L9i and im not happy with the cpu temperatures at all.

Idle is around 30-40 C what is okay I guess, but under load it can easily get over 80 C.
While gaming it gets around 60-80 and when stress testing with prime95 it even shows 90+C in a relatively shot amount of time.

I "changed" the heatpaste already 3 times to make sure I did it right, so I guess there should be no problem with the heatsink.

My solution to this would be either: get the scythe big shuriken 2 rev b. or i change the low profile fan to a "normal" one that blows alittle bit more air.

What would you guys suggest? Any other ideas?

Cheers


----------



## mprime

Hey does anyone know which is better on ventilation? The RVZ02B or RVZ02B-W/ I know you can remove the filter from the all black also is the clear grill really cheap looking or is there a somewhat premium feel to it.?

I wanna add some lighting. I've seen both with lighting. However you good a GPU can look when it's all lit up.

Thoughts & Suggestions


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I just got an RVZ02 with an i7 6700k and a Noctua NH-L9i and im not happy with the cpu temperatures at all.
> 
> Idle is around 30-40 C what is okay I guess, but under load it can easily get over 80 C.
> While gaming it gets around 60-80 and when stress testing with prime95 it even shows 90+C in a relatively shot amount of time.
> 
> I "changed" the heatpaste already 3 times to make sure I did it right, so I guess there should be no problem with the heatsink.
> 
> My solution to this would be either: get the scythe big shuriken 2 rev b. or i change the low profile fan to a "normal" one that blows alittle bit more air.
> 
> What would you guys suggest? Any other ideas?
> 
> Cheers


you dont have a huge cpu cooler, you can not expect very much from the noctua.
Have you tried undervolting the cpu? try to set multiolikator 4-4.2 ghz and then lower the voltage as far as possible.
This really helped me.

What thermal paste do you use? Arctic mx-4 brought temps down on my old pc. Now I am using it only









Dont use prime 95!! use aida64 or cinebench for stresstesting.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> Hey does anyone know which is better on ventilation? The RVZ02B or RVZ02B-W/ I know you can remove the filter from the all black also is the clear grill really cheap looking or is there a somewhat premium feel to it.?
> 
> I wanna add some lighting. I've seen both with lighting. However you good a GPU can look when it's all lit up.
> 
> Thoughts & Suggestions


From what i read, the windowed versions has better ventilation.
If you look at the pictures, the windowed version clearly has more wholes.

If you have a good looking gpu, the windowed version may looks good too^^

A very big problem with both panels is, that there are no vents directly above the gpu, which will result in hot air trapped in the top!!!!


----------



## puriya

Hello

I just got the ML-08B-H (nice case!)








I installed silverstones SFX-L 500w PSU however it makes some odd click click click sound once the fan starts spinning? Has anyone else noticed this?

I looked on the web and many people have this issue.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puriya*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I just got the ML-08B-H (nice case!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed silverstones SFX-L 500w PSU however it makes some odd click click click sound once the fan starts spinning? Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> I looked on the web and many people have this issue.


I had the same issue, when the fan was starting or spinning at slow rpm.
I replaced it. Now its fine.


----------



## puriya

Good to know. Can you tell me which version of the powersuply you have? I have the V1.1. It says it on the box or the side of the PSU.








I will call and try to replace it then.


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> From what i read, the windowed versions has better ventilation.
> If you look at the pictures, the windowed version clearly has more wholes.
> 
> If you have a good looking gpu, the windowed version may looks good too^^
> 
> A very big problem with both panels is, that there are no vents directly above the gpu, which will result in hot air trapped in the top!!!!


Part of me wants to go with the clear version and get custom filters for it. But I feel like if I do that I should go with the all black version. You could still take off that filter. but you still can see the GPU as good as the clear, I'm gonna pull the trigger and drop a NVIDIA 980ti reference in.


----------



## mprime

Eels_no1 over at PCPartpicker has a really great build using the all black version using some cool lighting. You can see it a the link below.

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/H7xYcf

You can see the card with some great lighting. But again with can't see the card like

Like *http://pcpartpicker.com/b/yxwV3C*

or this *http://pcpartpicker.com/b/yxwV3C*

Again the first link is really good an impressive for the lighting is used. But again so is this one.
*
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/NXwV3C*


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> I have the 600w and im sensitive about noise, I cant here anything


Same here! I've had my Silverstone SFX 600W PSU since the initial build back in June and never hear the fan or any kind of coil whine. Thus far, am very happy with it, though I do understand others have received defective units. I will most likely upgrade to the Silverstone SFX-L 700W power supply once it is available for purchase:

http://www.techpowerup.com/212925/silverstone-ready-with-a-700-watt-sfx-l-power-supply.html


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> I have the Gigabyte Z170N-WIFI
> Its working flawlessly, I only updated the BIOS as soon as I got the PC running, but thats what I do with all my PCs.
> I cant comment on long term reliability yet, its only been 3 weeks
> It also looks really nice as it is completely blacked out and the PCB feels alot stiffer too.
> It does not have USB 3.1 but it has a 3.0 type-C connector, dual Intel LAN ports and an ultra M.2 slot
> 
> If you want usb 3.1 you'll have to look at the more expensive G1 Gaming board
> 
> I had an ASRock Z97 and they tend to use cheaper components, such as a Qualcomm Atheros LAN port and a very low end wifi card.
> They are slightly cheaper though and it worked fine for 2 years
> 
> I also hear good things about ASUS but they're always the most expensive


The Gigabyte Z170N Gaming 5 does have a USB 3.1 connector (Type C). It's the red USB port on the back. So, if you want an economical solution and really must have a USB 3.1 port, the Z170N Gaming 5 board may be the answer.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puriya*
> 
> Good to know. Can you tell me which version of the powersuply you have? I have the V1.1. It says it on the box or the side of the PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will call and try to replace it then.


No you understood me wrong... I replaced the fan.
I have the v1.1 too.


----------



## puriya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> No you understood me wrong... I replaced the fan.
> I have the v1.1 too.


Ah okay so you opened up the psu and changed the fan? Which fan have you changed it too and can you tell me how you did it?








I'm glad to hear that it fixed the problem though, I ham considering changing the psu to the chieftec sfx-l psu. Changing the fan might be better though.
Doesn't opening up the psu void warranty? Not that I care much if it fixes my problem.


----------



## baomeista

typo


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> Part of me wants to go with the clear version and get custom filters for it. But I feel like if I do that I should go with the all black version. You could still take off that filter. but you still can see the GPU as good as the clear, I'm gonna pull the trigger and drop a NVIDIA 980ti reference in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puriya*
> 
> Ah okay so you opened up the psu and changed the fan? Which fan have you changed it too and can you tell me how you did it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear that it fixed the problem though, I ham considering changing the psu to the chieftec sfx-l psu. Changing the fan might be better though.
> Doesn't opening up the psu void warranty? Not that I care much if it fixes my problem.


I really don't recommend what I did!^^

Just try RMA first or send it back and go for another brand.

Voiding warranty on the new PSU is really not woth it if you can get it replaced.


----------



## puriya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> I really don't recommend what I did!^^
> 
> Just try RMA first or send it back and go for another brand.
> 
> Voiding warranty on the new PSU is really not woth it if you can get it replaced.


I will try swapping the unit out first. However I am still curious. You must have found another low profile 120mm fan?


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> you dont have a huge cpu cooler, you can not expect very much from the noctua.
> Have you tried undervolting the cpu? try to set multiolikator 4-4.2 ghz and then lower the voltage as far as possible.
> This really helped me.
> 
> What thermal paste do you use? Arctic mx-4 brought temps down on my old pc. Now I am using it only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont use prime 95!! use aida64 or cinebench for stresstesting.


Oh, I made a mistake with my reply, now as a quote

ye, it gets quite hot with aida64 aswel, especially when I do the FPU stresstest, but I already read that the FPU test is kinda unrealistic.

My cooling paste is the one that was with the noctua cooler, but it seems to be a rly good paste.

Ye maybe I try that undervolting.

Anyone else can recommend a better heatsink/fan for the rvz02?

Im kinda leaned towards the big shuriken, but I would make my noctua go waste..


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puriya*
> 
> I will try swapping the unit out first. However I am still curious. You must have found another low profile 120mm fan?


I thinks it's the 3rd time I post it,
but here we go:


----------



## puriya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> I thinks it's the 3rd time I post it,
> but here we go:


Ah okay thanks, but you didn't actually open up the PSU and swap the fan inside of it. That is the only viable option in the ml08. I don't have room for an aditional fan on the outside of the PSU


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puriya*
> 
> Ah okay thanks, but you didn't actually open up the PSU and swap the fan inside of it. That is the only viable option in the ml08. I don't have room for an aditional fan on the outside of the PSU


Dude... You really dont get it.
This fan "in" the psu. This is a freakin 25mm fan!!! It lays directly on the psu heatsinks and on the othet side it touches the psu-bracket. I removed the psu housing. Fan is connected to the fan control of the psu.

But for the pc of my brother, I changed the slim fan of a 450w sfx psu, no lroblem either.


----------



## puriya

Ahh I see now sorry..

Still in order to do this in the rvz02 or the ml08 it is needed to find a low profile fan at 14-15mm. I would preferebly just swap out the PSU with Chieftec SFX-L. Given that one is also made by Sirfa both PSU are alike.

Do you have any recommendation on what is best a blower style GPU or a dual fan one? I have a feeling that my GPU runs hot! it get to 80C in furmark stresstest and starts throttling already at mid 70C. I had to use MSI afterburner for a more aggresive fan curve to minimize throttling and it worked a bit. The fan sits at about 95% in BF4.

Also does anyone have high HDD temps? The HDD/SDD sits right behind the GPU and recives no airflow so I am considering modding them someplace else. Temps are idle 40C but get uå to 50-55C when gaming or in furmark burn tests. Both for my 2.5" SSD and HDD. not sure if its dangerous for them or alright.


----------



## lonftw

RVZ02B users, what's your storage setup?

I saw the double 3.5 HDD + 1 SSD in one of the old posts.
Just curious what the others are sporting.


----------



## max883

i replased the psu fan With a noctua fann. and using 3X AEROCOOL DS Red 120 With 7v kable. I sett the rad fan on the H55 to blow hot air out the case







delided the i7 4790K With CLU. Did the same With the MSI GTX 980 Ti 6G.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> i replased the psu fan With a noctua fann. and using 3X AEROCOOL DS Red 120 With 7v kable. I sett the rad fan on the H55 to blow hot air out the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> delided the i7 4790K With CLU. Did the same With the MSI GTX 980 Ti 6G.


Nice.
How are temps on cpu and gpu while heavy gaming load?
How loud is it?
Did you mount a 25mm thick fan on the psu like I did??


----------



## max883

for the psu i used Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM 92mm. 

there is no sound coming from the pc while Heavy gaming or anything! i sett the fans to running at lowest speed all the time.

temp on the cpu is at 52c on Heavy gaming like GTA 5 in 4K all max. 63c prime 95. GPU is max 62c on GTA5. and Far cry 4 in 4K With max settings max 71c



A lot of Power in a smal case


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonftw*
> 
> RVZ02B users, what's your storage setup?
> 
> I saw the double 3.5 HDD + 1 SSD in one of the old posts.
> Just curious what the others are sporting.


2 simple 2,5"









1 SSD 250 Gb
1 HDD 1,75 Tb


----------



## poopsockk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonftw*
> 
> RVZ02B users, what's your storage setup?
> 
> I saw the double 3.5 HDD + 1 SSD in one of the old posts.
> Just curious what the others are sporting.


My parts haven't arrived yet, but I am running one small SSD for my operating system and basic applications inside of the ML08. Then, I have a two-slot removable hard drive dock by Thermaltake BlacX, which will store tons and tons and tons and tons of music, media, video, you name it. I thought that this was the most flexible way of going about storage because:

1) Hard drives create heat, and they also contain moving parts. Combine this with a mini-ITX build as small as the ML08? Heat is stuffed into the case, and moving the case around from place to place is potentially dangerous due to the chance of hard drives' internal parts scratching each other. SSDs have neither of these problems.

2) The hard drives are hot-swappable, making for a wonderful file-backup system. Plug my source drive into one port, plug my backup drive into the other, and copy away.


----------



## puriya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonftw*
> 
> RVZ02B users, what's your storage setup?
> 
> I saw the double 3.5 HDD + 1 SSD in one of the old posts.
> Just curious what the others are sporting.


I have the ML-08 (Identical interior) And I am running a 120gb SSD for OS and a 1TB 2.5" Hitachi 7200 rpm drive.

Not sure I think that the double 3.5" HDD is a good idea temps on my two smaller drives already hit 50C when gaming due to the GPU sitting right behind them on the other side heating it up. The HDD/SSD do not have any airflow in these cases.


----------



## lonftw

I can't fit my 2.5 HDD on any of the SSD caddies.
Are you guys using the optical drive space for the 2.5 HDD?


----------



## puriya

It is hard to squeeze it in very hard. But possible on the Ml-08. I had to use force. (same applies for the rvz02)

The two plastic protrusions on the bottom of the bays are hindering the drive from going all the way in. They need to be squeezed downwards whilst pushing the drive.


----------



## sallekmo

MY one takes bout 15 mins to turn on and when it starts to try turn on, it has a little coil whine, but only while trying to make it spin the fan, once it starts spiining coil whines gone


----------



## MelvinGimp

Yo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> MY one takes bout 15 mins to turn on and when it starts to try turn on, it has a little coil whine, but only while trying to make it spin the fan, once it starts spiining coil whines gone


u mean the PSU fan needs 15min to spin?
What PSU do you have?


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> i replased the psu fan With a noctua fann. and using 3X AEROCOOL DS Red 120 With 7v kable. I sett the rad fan on the H55 to blow hot air out the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> delided the i7 4790K With CLU. Did the same With the MSI GTX 980 Ti 6G.


You apply CLU to MSI GTX 980 Ti, is that what you mean? if its that the case, is not really recommend to use CLU in cooper, I have the same card, but I don't remember if stock heatsink has cooper on it.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> i replased the psu fan With a noctua fann. and using 3X AEROCOOL DS Red 120 With 7v kable. I sett the rad fan on the H55 to blow hot air out the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> delided the i7 4790K With CLU. Did the same With the MSI GTX 980 Ti 6G.


You apply CLU to your MSI GTX980 ti Gaming as well, is that what you mean? I think is not a good idea, CLU is not recommended for cooper , because is corrosive. I own that card too, but I don't remember if stock heatsink has cooper on it.


----------



## sallekmo

I have the Sx600 silverstone, it doesnt even try to start spinning when turned on, but after about 10-15 mins i here the fan trying to spin, then in less than a minute it spins, and its really quiet, so it doesnt bother me.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> I have the Sx600 silverstone, it doesnt even try to start spinning when turned on, but after about 10-15 mins i here the fan trying to spin, then in less than a minute it spins, and its really quiet, so it doesnt bother me.


LoL Dude^^
This PSU has a passive mode. It means that the fan is not supposed to spin, when there is no load on the psu.


----------



## max883

The GPU is cooled by a massive nickel-plated copper base plate







temp only fals 2-3c With clu


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Are you shure that your card runs on 1650mhz?? Because valley gives you wrong numbers!! See in picture!
> 
> My card runs on 1475mhz core and 4001mhz memory! But valley shows 1652 Mhz!!
> 
> Do you use afterburner with on screen display or hw monitor too?
> 
> I guess with your +120/130 Mhz on the core, you will run around 1500 Mhz, wich also fits your benchmarks better!!!
> 
> Do you have news from your PSU mod?


Great catch MelvinGimp!! I too was very suspicious of his claim that his GPU was clocked at 1650Mhz. I have yet to see anyone reach those kind of speeds. Not event KINGPIN cards can do that. Probably and honest mistake, right? Regardless, it is definitely caused by a bug within the Unigine Heaven benchmark software coding that is reading the GPU clock speed incorrectly.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Anyone put a Nano in an RVZ02 yet?
Seems a match made in heaven


----------



## gezer

Hey guys, I wanna do a build with the RVZ02/Milo ML08 with an i5 2500k, the cpu hasn't been overclocked but for this build I want to potentially overclock it.
Which Mini Itx board would allow decent overclocking in this small form factor and which cpu cooler should the 2500k go with? I was looking at the SilverStone SST-AR06 and Noctua NH-L9i, are these good enough?


----------



## DrAwesome95

@gezer

It's gonna be pretty tough finding a decent LGA1155 Mini-ITX motherboard, I haven't seen any in the recent past, unless you already have one of course.


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gezer*
> 
> Hey guys, I wanna do a build with the RVZ02/Milo ML08 with an i5 2500k, the cpu hasn't been overclocked but for this build I want to potentially overclock it.
> Which Mini Itx board would allow decent overclocking in this small form factor and which cpu cooler should the 2500k go with? I was looking at the SilverStone SST-AR06 and Noctua NH-L9i, are these good enough?


I have the noctua NH-L9i, and I have to say its not that good. My temperatures were quite high and I was looking for reasons..After extensive research I simply found out that the Noctua simply isnt that good. Some guys even said, its barely better than a boxed intel cooler, just more silent.

I cant say anything about the silverstone coolers, but I bought a scythe big shuriken 2 rev b, should come around next week.


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Anyone put a Nano in an RVZ02 yet?
> Seems a match made in heaven


Hey man, I havent seen any RVZ02 builds with the nano around yet, and I think there wont be any coming simply because there is no point getting the nano.
I mean not because of the performance, simply because you can get fit full size gfx cards in there, so there is no point getting a small version unless you really need to fit a 3,5" hdd in ur graphicscard chamber.


----------



## massiveclouds1

Will embark on an Raven RVZ02 build with an ASRock Z170 Fatal1ty ITX/ac board. Research shows it's overclock friendly, however there are two major issues with this build that I hope to address:

1. CPU Cooling - the Clearance on the Mobo is for 58mm which is tight to fit something like a Gemini M4 into (59mm) we will attempt to fit it but it does not bode well.
2. GPU Cooling - Originally intended to create a small build using the EVGA HYBRID card, however limitations regarding clearance happened. With a full size card, where would the radiator fit?

I'd be happy to share any comments and pictures as I progress, or would love to hear any feedback regarding similar concerns or builds from you all.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gezer*
> 
> Hey guys, I wanna do a build with the RVZ02/Milo ML08 with an i5 2500k, the cpu hasn't been overclocked but for this build I want to potentially overclock it.
> Which Mini Itx board would allow decent overclocking in this small form factor and which cpu cooler should the 2500k go with? I was looking at the SilverStone SST-AR06 and Noctua NH-L9i, are these good enough?


It's going to be difficult finding a good ITX mobo for LGA 1155. I got lucky and bought a Asrock Z77e. The asking price was $249.00, I got it for $149.00 shipped. (Contact the seller and see if he'll work with you regarding price)

The 2500k has a TDP of 95w. I wouldn't recommend the NH-L9i if you plan of overclocking.
Quote:


> Caution: The NH-L9i is a highly-compact low-profile quiet cooler designed for use in small form factor cases and HTPC environments. While it provides first rate performance in its class, it is not suitable for overclocking and should be used with care on CPUs with more than 65W TDP (Thermal Design Power). Please consult our TDP guidelines to find out whether the NH-L9i is recommended for your CPU.


Here's a Gigabyte Technology GA-H61N-USB3 and a ASRock Z77E-ITX. I know the Asrock can handle a decent OC. I'm not too sure about the Gigabyte mobo? But for the price, it's worth looking into.


----------



## gezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> I have the noctua NH-L9i, and I have to say its not that good. My temperatures were quite high and I was looking for reasons..After extensive research I simply found out that the Noctua simply isnt that good. Some guys even said, its barely better than a boxed intel cooler, just more silent.
> 
> I cant say anything about the silverstone coolers, but I bought a scythe big shuriken 2 rev b, should come around next week.


Thanks, also interested in the Scythe big shuriken 2 rev b now that I hear the Noctua isn't that good. But the Shuriken is really thin, can it really cool a 2500k at say 4Ghz?

Anyone else have any suggestions?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> It's going to be difficult finding a good ITX mobo for LGA 1155. I got lucky and bought a Asrock Z77e. The asking price was $249.00, I got it for $149.00 shipped. (Contact the seller and see if he'll work with you regarding price)
> 
> The 2500k has a TDP of 95w. I wouldn't recommend the NH-L9i if you plan of overclocking.
> Here's a Gigabyte Technology GA-H61N-USB3 and a ASRock Z77E-ITX. I know the Asrock can handle a decent OC. I'm not too sure about the Gigabyte mobo? But for the price, it's worth looking into.


The Asrock looks great but that price... Seems very hard to find a lga1155 mini itx board. :/

Btw, is the SilverStone SST-SX500-LG PSU a good choice to go with a ML08? System might have a gtx970 in the future. Heard the 600 had some problems.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gezer*
> 
> Thanks, also interested in the Scythe big shuriken 2 rev b now that I hear the Noctua isn't that good. But the Shuriken is really thin, can it really cool a 2500k at say 4Ghz?
> 
> Anyone else have any suggestions?
> The Asrock looks great but that price... Seems very hard to find a lga1155 mini itx board. :/
> 
> Btw, is the SilverStone SST-SX500-LG PSU a good choice to go with a ML08? System might have a gtx970 in the future. Heard the 600 had some problems.


Contact the seller and negotiate the price. The Asrock Z77e mobo that I recently purchased from ebay was selling for $249.99. I told him that the motherboard on release date was only $149.99~. I asked him why he would mark it up that high for a used motherboard. He agreed and accepted my offer of $149.99, shipped. The worse they can do is decline your offer.

Yes, that psu should be more than enough for a 2500k and a gtx970. I'll be using the same PSU for my 980Ti and 2700k itx build.


----------



## zackfalcon

Greetings, been reading this thread for awhile now, first time to post.

I'm interested in down-sizing from my current PC, one that uses a CoolerMaster Elite 130, to the RVZ02. Ever since I saw the Falcon Northwest Tiki, I wanted one of my own, and I'm very much interested in the *RVZ02 with Filters* (dust is a problem in the Philippines).

My current specs are:

Case: CoolerMaster Elite 130
MoBo: Asus H87I-Plus Mini-ITX
CPU: Intel Core i7 4790
CPU Cooler: Stock
RAM: 2 x G.Skill RipJaws DDR3 8gb, for a total of 16gb
PSU: Seasonic S12-II 520w Bronze
SSD: 1 x Samsung Evo 850 128gb for the OS, plus I'm also looking for a cheaper, slower SSD for games / apps directory
HDD: WD Green 4TB 5400rpm, and failing the above, I'm also looking for a 1TB 2.5 7200rpm HDD for games / apps directory
ODD: Asus DVD Burner
GPU: None yet
Nothing too fancy. Couple of things to note here.

This will be used as a relatively high-end Steam machine / media player.
Waiting for next-gen GPUs to arrive. Since I'm targeting the GTX 1070, maybe we can use the GTX 970 as a reference for heat.
Will not be overclocking anything (yes, I know I'm on Overclock.net, I'm sorry).
Keeping the 4TB HDD is crucial.
Will be getting a slim-ODD for this - don't care much for downloading GBs of game files over the net.
With that out of the way, I have some questions. Please bear with me, these are gonna be long and tl;dr material:

I read a while back that the RVZ02 will be ditching the HDD bays. I watched the YouTube Video, but I could not see any major change between the RVZ02 as is, and whatever it is they decide to call the new RVZ02. Was LinusTechTips mistaken? The ability to keep the 4TB HDD is a major factor here, and since I'm not too fond of the RVZ01 and its derivatives, if it could not fit, I'll be staying in my Elite 130.

The 3.5-less RVZ02 was shown at CES 2016. When will it arrive, and/or is there any part number or so that will help me _avoid_ it, when ordering online from Amazon? Iirc there was a Silverstone rep here, perhaps he can help, if it's not too much to ask.

I can't really pull the trigger and buy one now just to be safe because: I'm waiting on the next-gen GPUs, and hopefully, the mini-versions of them, so I could mount the HDD. Failing that, I've seen a mod here where one of the SSD trays was pulled (hammered?) out to make room for the HDD and perhaps I could follow that, but with space for only two drives on that side, the "games" SSD will still have to go somewhere, and it will still likely be the GPU chamber.

So the other question is, with the GPU of ANY (reasonable) length in the GPU chamber, is an SSD thin enough to go underside it? And how will the SSD tolerate the heat?

Finally, a question you all know:

Given my spec above, how do you think my system will go? Of course, I'll be replacing the ATX PSU with the Silverstone SFX-L 500w one, and I'll be saying goodbye to the ODD as well, but using a GTX 970 as an imaginary reference GPU, how will the rest of my system run? Will it burn brighter than the sun, or be fine, temp-wise?

Thanks!


----------



## gezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Yes, that psu should be more than enough for a 2500k and a gtx970. I'll be using the same PSU for my 980Ti and 2700k itx build.


I've found a retailer selling this http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4463#ov

How does that look? What motherboard are you using?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gezer*
> 
> I've found a retailer selling this http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4463#ov
> 
> How does that look? What motherboard are you using?


If you do not plan on OC'ing your cpu and not getting a GTX970 (only supports PCIe x4) in the near future, then yes, get the motherboard. I'm currently rocking my sig rig. But I have a Asrock Z77e ITX ready to go into a FTZ01s.

I'd recommended this, Gigabyte Technology GA-H61N-USB3. The price is right and you can get a slight OC.


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gezer*
> 
> Thanks, also interested in the Scythe big shuriken 2 rev b now that I hear the Noctua isn't that good. But the Shuriken is really thin, can it really cool a 2500k at say 4Ghz?
> 
> Anyone else have any suggestions?
> The Asrock looks great but that price... Seems very hard to find a lga1155 mini itx board. :/
> 
> Btw, is the SilverStone SST-SX500-LG PSU a good choice to go with a ML08? System might have a gtx970 in the future. Heard the 600 had some problems.


Well from what I have read, the Big shuriken is one of the best that can fit in that small case.

If you are interested: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639.html

When mine arrives I can tell you if it can manage my i7 6700k on 4,4 Ghz. Right now I just limited it to 3,8 Ghz to keep it cool.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Time for some exciting things!!

Just finished my project for the RVZ02 cooling mod
So basically I isolated the problem not with enough airflow, but all the hot air in the GPU compartment had nowhere to go!

Silverstone suffered a massive rush of **** to the brain and put the exhaust vents on the wrong side of the top panel, so I went ahead and made myself a new one.
Luckily I have access to a laser cutter and could do this fairly neatly.

If there is enough interest I could maybe do some orders.

Bought 3 server grade fans and they work like a charm, GPU temps down max. 25 degrees when I'm gaming!!


----------



## ZodiacG66

Well just finished my build and windows 10 is back on it











Had to cut off one of the tabs on the CPU bracket as it hit one of the screws under the motherboard




Very happy with the Temps in the case, using the slim fans that came with the RVZ01 for the GPU intake and a Scythe 1200rpm slim fan over the CPU.

In Rise of the tomb raider get 55c on the CPU and 78c on the GPU (High settings)

With Rainbow Six Siege get 58c on the CPU and 75C on the GPU (very High settings)

Not tested anything else yet, Temps are almost the same as my old case (NZXT 440 with Kraken X41 AIO coolers on the CPU and GPU)

System Specs :-

RVZ01 Case
Gigabyte Z97N-Gaming 5 Motherboard
16GB G skill 2400 DDR3
2x 250GB SSDs
i7 4790k (under volted to 1.05v, No Boost, No Hyper threading) @ 4Ghz
Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X
500W Silverstone PSU

Next upgrade is a R9 Fury NANO, Why? Smaller than the 290, 100W less power use than the 290, faster than the 290, only 1 8 pin needed and with the latest price drop it's now £349 in the UK which is £50-70 cheaper than a normal Fury and only about 1fps slower in 90% of games. (also got a freesync monitor so need to stay with AMD)


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Time for some exciting things!!
> 
> Just finished my project for the RVZ02 cooling mod
> So basically I isolated the problem not with enough airflow, but all the hot air in the GPU compartment had nowhere to go!
> 
> Silverstone suffered a massive rush of **** to the brain and put the exhaust vents on the wrong side of the top panel, so I went ahead and made myself a new one.
> Luckily I have access to a laser cutter and could do this fairly neatly.
> 
> If there is enough interest I could maybe do some orders.
> 
> Bought 3 server grade fans and they work like a charm, GPU temps down max. 25 degrees when I'm gaming!!


OMG, that is perfect!







I sure wish @SilverStone had done this in the first place. I would love to get a panel with that kind of cooling on top. Too bad it wasn't painted black to match the rest though.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> OMG, that is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure wish @SilverStone had done this in the first place. I would love to get a panel with that kind of cooling on top. Too bad it wasn't painted black to match the rest though.


Can easily paint it, am just lazy ahahahaha!

Also like I said, if theres enough interest I can do some orders for people
Although I think you're gonna have to cut the window in the panel yourself cause shipping will be expensive and take long and stuff


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puriya*
> 
> It is hard to squeeze it in very hard. But possible on the Ml-08. I had to use force. (same applies for the rvz02)
> 
> The two plastic protrusions on the bottom of the bays are hindering the drive from going all the way in. They need to be squeezed downwards whilst pushing the drive.


The plastic protrusions would leave a rather deep dent on the soft 2.5" hdd case if you attempt to force it in. You might want to take out your drive and inspect it on the side that faces in.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystaal*
> 
> The plastic protrusions would leave a rather deep dent on the soft 2.5" hdd case if you attempt to force it in. You might want to take out your drive and inspect it on the side that faces in.


Put them in upside down (shiny side down).
The metal casing should provide a little better surface.
I have mine in similarly and it all works.


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Put them in upside down (shiny side down).
> The metal casing should provide a little better surface.
> I have mine in similarly and it all works.


Yea, it's the side with the label that gets deformed. The hdd works fine but the sight of the dents makes me







. You should take yours out for a look.


----------



## Liit2104

Hello everyone,
Which card would be more sutiable for the ML07:
Gigabyte GTX970 4GB WindForce3 OC
GeForce Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming
GeForce Gigabyte GTX970 EXTREME
Nvidia GeForce MSI GTX970 4GB


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liit2104*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> Which card would be more sutiable for the ML07:
> Gigabyte GTX970 4GB WindForce3 OC
> GeForce Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming
> GeForce Gigabyte GTX970 EXTREME
> Nvidia GeForce MSI GTX970 4GB


The card u like most...
You dont see the card so looks dont matter... Msi is pretty quiet, but gigabyte also good...it really is not much of a difference...


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gezer*
> 
> Thanks, also interested in the Scythe big shuriken 2 rev b now that I hear the Noctua isn't that good. But the Shuriken is really thin, can it really cool a 2500k at say 4Ghz?
> 
> Anyone else have any suggestions?
> The Asrock looks great but that price... Seems very hard to find a lga1155 mini itx board. :/
> 
> Btw, is the SilverStone SST-SX500-LG PSU a good choice to go with a ML08? System might have a gtx970 in the future. Heard the 600 had some problems.


My big shuriken 2 rev b came today and I obviously installed it instantly.

The result: Its SOOOOOOOOO much better than the noctua.

I mean its actually kinda unfair since the shuriken is quite alot bigger, but they both are in the low profile fan department, so its okay to compare.

The shuriken isnt louder than my noctua so far, and my temperatures went down for like 20°C in stress testing.

What is even better is the fact, that the big shuriken was actually cheaper than the noctua.

Hands down, there is no point buying the noctua imo. At least for the rvz 02


----------



## lonftw

Hi, I forgot to post my 2 week-old build.

Parts: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/h4PHdC
Pictures:


http://imgur.com/oorIz


Xeon is 38C idle, 79C peak.
390x is 44C idle, 85C peak.
All good, considering I'm using the stock coolers.
However, I am concerned with the noise.
The cpu stock cooler is just so loud.
Thinking of replacing it with shuriken based on the post above me. Any advice?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonftw*
> 
> Hi, I forgot to post my 2 week-old build.
> 
> Parts: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/h4PHdC
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oorIz
> 
> 
> Xeon is 38C idle, 79C peak.
> 390x is 44C idle, 85C peak.
> All good, considering I'm using the stock coolers.
> However, I am concerned with the noise.
> The cpu stock cooler is just so loud.
> Thinking of replacing it with shuriken based on the post above me. Any advice?


yeah, just go for the shuriken.
Gpu is very hot too, but in this case there is not much you can do, except a little mod with fans in the top.


----------



## Saxie81

Should I think about getting the Shuriken or the Thermolab lp53... That's really my only debate.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saxie81*
> 
> Should I think about getting the Shuriken or the Thermolab lp53... That's really my only debate.


Shuriken 2 hands down.
It is probably the best air cooler you will ever fit in an RVZ02

The new corsair All in One H5-SF i think might just fit but I heard its terribly loud and its real heavy too so it might put excess strain on your mobo.


----------



## mironccr345

The motherboard is DOA.







I should have checked before I did the build. It was in the back of my mind to check it during the build and I still kept on building. The excitement got to me.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> The motherboard is DOA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have checked before I did the build. It was in the back of my mind to check it during the build and I still kept on building. The excitement got to me.


wow that really sucks with the MB.
Is this the raijintek pallas in there, with the noctua fan?
I have the same cooler/fan and it seemed to fit only with the asrock board. You also got Asrock board?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> wow that really sucks with the MB.
> Is this the raijintek morpheus in there, with the noctua fan?
> I have the same cooler/fan and it seemed to fit only with the asrock board. You also got Asrock board?


It's an Asrock Z77e.

It powers on, but no display. I'm still trouble shooting it before I bake it (ReFlow). It's a Raijintek Pallas with a NF-A15 PWM.


----------



## Saxie81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Shuriken 2 hands down.
> It is probably the best air cooler you will ever fit in an RVZ02
> 
> The new corsair All in One H5-SF i think might just fit but I heard its terribly loud and its real heavy too so it might put excess strain on your mobo.


Any ram clearance issues? I see the pics but, it eats up the entire board lol.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> It's an Asrock Z77e.
> It powers on, but no display. I'm still trouble shooting it before I bake it (ReFlow). It's a Raijintek Pallas with a NF-A15 PWM.


Sorry I meant Pallas^^ the morpheus obviously is my gpu-cooler XD
You are using your old cpu or why z77?
Also I don't know why the FTZ01 is so expensive.. its double the price of the RVZ01/Milo ML-07 but is basically the same....


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Sorry I meant Pallas^^ the morpheus obviously is my gpu-cooler XD
> You are using your old cpu or why z77?
> Also I don't know why the FTZ01 is so expensive.. its double the price of the RVZ01/Milo ML-07 but is basically the same....


I'm still using my i7 2700k. I'm waiting on Intel Broadwell-E. I'll be doing a new build early next year after the cpu's have been on the market for a couple of months. It was a toss up between the RVZ01 and the FTZ01s. I went with the FTZ01s, just my preference. Plus my wife likes it.







I would have kept on using my RV02, but I've always wanted to do an ITX build. Currently, this little case up-grade/side-grade has cost me a little more than I wanted to spend. But at least I get to tinker.

Comparison photo.


----------



## n0ti86

Hey

I Need one more Case Fan from the rvz01
where can i buy the Fans ?

Thanks, and greetz from Germany


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ti86*
> 
> Hey
> 
> I Need one more Case Fan from the rvz01
> where can i buy the Fans ?
> 
> Thanks, and greetz from Germany


here for 120mm slim fans:

http://geizhals.de/?cat=coolfan&xf=355_120~356_15#xf_top


----------



## dkorst

Quote:


> Can easily paint it, am just lazy ahahahaha!
> 
> Also like I said, if theres enough interest I can do some orders for people
> Although I think you're gonna have to cut the window in the panel yourself cause shipping will be expensive and take long and stuff


I just spent an entire afternoon reading this entire thread and this is the coolest thing I've seen on here, and a great idea too. How thick are those server fans? I want to do something like this on my ML07b, but I have a gigabyte GTX 970 G1 and I'm afraid there will be no room.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saxie81*
> 
> Any ram clearance issues? I see the pics but, it eats up the entire board lol.


What you can do is, there are heat pipes bulging out on 2 sides, and the mounting plate is symmetrical.
So basically, orient the bulges parallel to the RAM slots and you should be good.

You won't have any issues with standard DIMMs or even the low profile ones (Have 2 sticks of Corsair Vengeance LPX).
You wont be able to use high profile RAM.
But as you said it covers the whole board, so you cant actually see the RAM, so you can get away with buying the cheaper green beans.

Thats also why the shuriken is so good, the heatsink is absolutely massive, and because the fan covers it all, it cools the CPU as well as
the rest of the mobo components

Much good, very recommend
Good luck


----------



## dkorst

DrAwesome, I want to do the same mod you did and insert 80mm fans over my GPU. Will 80mmx25mm fans for, or should I stick with low profile fans (80x15)? Also, what kind of fans did you use?! Thanks


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkorst*
> 
> DrAwesome, I want to do the same mod you did and insert 80mm fans over my GPU. Will 80mmx25mm fans for, or should I stick with low profile fans (80x15)? Also, what kind of fans did you use?! Thanks


You only have ~17mm clearance from the roof to the top of the divider.
You'll have to look for 80x15mm fans
I had 4, but only 3 will fit because of the support braces at either end.

If you want a laser cut grill, I can do that for you but i'll need more than a couple people
you and @brawleyman so far
Will cost approx $80 AUD plus post I think, will ask the metal shop again, hes keen to make a bulk order


----------



## dkorst

Thanks a lot for the info! Keep me updated on the laser cut.


----------



## dkorst

Also, would a 92mm x15mm fan fit? Or is that pushing it? Should I stick with 80s? What fans did you use? Thanks!


----------



## DrAwesome95

no, 90mm fans are too wide,
Stick with 80x15
I know some people who run an IT business and I got the fans from their server racks lol
If you havent even measured the top yet I suggest you take some basic measurements before you start on a modding project!!!


----------



## dkorst

Yeah, I'm gonna take some measurements this weekend when I have done free time from school and work. I just want to get a head start on things. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ZodiacG66

Upgrade done. Fitted Noctua fans for the intake, 2x over GPU and 1 over CPU.

Sapphire R9 Fury NANO fitted to replace the R9 290 Tri-x, faster, cooler and much less noise.

Also gotta add my praise for the Big Shuriken Rev.2 B, fantastic cooler and quiet

Temps dropped 4c on the CPU and 9c on the GPU side


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Upgrade done. Fitted Noctua fans for the intake, 2x over GPU and 1 over CPU.
> 
> Sapphire R9 Fury NANO fitted to replace the R9 290 Tri-x, faster, cooler and much less noise.
> 
> Also gotta add my praise for the Big Shuriken Rev.2 B, fantastic cooler and quiet
> 
> Temps dropped 4c on the CPU and 9c on the GPU side


Very good.
If you want even less noise, here a little mod to the r9 nano. You dont have to do permanent damage to any of the fan or plastics:

http://www.tomshardware.de/amd-radeon-r9-nano-modding-silent-umbau,testberichte-241932.html


----------



## mironccr345

After failed attempts at trying to get the Asrock motherboard to boot, (even baked it) I bought another motherboard. It's based an older chipset, but it'll do for now.


More pics once it's up and running.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> After failed attempts at trying to get the Asrock motherboard to boot, (even baked it) I bought another motherboard. It's based an older chipset, but it'll do for now.
> 
> 
> More pics once it's up and running.


If the case will stand upright with the gpu on top (which it should), The cpu cooler is in the worst possible orientation for the heatpipes to work properly!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> If the case will stand upright with the gpu on top (which it should), The cpu cooler is in the worst possible orientation for the heatpipes to work properly!




I have the orientation of the case "upside down." The temps are fine. CPU temps at idle are around 40c~ and the GPU idle temps are at or under 38c~. Load temps (gaming) are GPU @ 75C and CPU around 60C~ or under. If I recall, the ambient temps in my room was 74-75 degrees. I think the rig will be ok in terms of the orientation of the cpu cooler/fan.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> I have the orientation of the case "upside down." The temps are fine. CPU temps at idle are around 40c~ and the GPU idle temps are at or under 38c~. Load temps (gaming) are GPU @ 75C and CPU around 60C~ or under. If I recall, the ambient temps in my room was 74-75 degrees. I think the rig will be ok in terms of the orientation of the cpu cooler/fan.


74-75 Degrees room temps? Either you live in a Sauna or I need temps in non-murica-units^^.

What Monitor is this?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> 74-75 Degrees room temps? Either you live in a Sauna or I need temps in non-murica-units^^.
> 
> What Monitor is this?


74-75 Degrees Fahrenheit.







It's a LG-34UM95.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 74-75 Degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a LG-34UM95.


I have the Samsung S34E790C and I just love the 21:9 formfactor!!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> I have the Samsung S34E790C and I just love the 21:9 formfactor!!


Nice monitor. I'm beginning to like the curved 34" panels, but I'll stick with mine for now. I'm mostly production>gaming these days.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice monitor. I'm beginning to like the curved 34" panels, but I'll stick with mine for now. I'm mostly production>gaming these days.


I just bought it, because I got it for 2/3 of the price at ebay. The power brick was missing, but a 20€ one from amazon does the job now^^


----------



## TMatzelle60

How loud is the SFX-L 500 watt. Is it loud i read the reviews and its hit or miss

and the 600 sfx g


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> How loud is the SFX-L 500 watt. Is it loud i read the reviews and its hit or miss
> 
> and the 600 sfx g


I have one, haven't heard. Ever.
My GPU gets a bit loud when gaming but thats about it.

I think you've mixed up your 'rumors'
The SFX 600 has the loud buzzing 80mm fan.
The SFX-L actually has one of silverstone's silent series 120mm case fans in it, the whole reason they created the SFX-L form factor


----------



## Yzakz

Hey guys, I have a question about GPUs. I actually have a Sapphire Radeon R9 280 (non-X) and my max temp bench marking using Kombustor is 68°c (but never reach those temps gaming - Max gaming 45-50°c), but with that card I can't get my games running at good fps on High, Very High or even close to Ultra settings (Assassin's Creed Syndicate, The Witcher 3, etc). So:

Which GPU do you recommend me that fit my case (RVZ01), don't get to hot and, improve my fps and (most important) don't lead me to bankrupt (something between 300-350 dlls).


----------



## TMatzelle60

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256116

This PSU


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yzakz*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question about GPUs. I actually have a Sapphire Radeon R9 280 (non-X) and my max temp bench marking using Kombustor is 68°c (but never reach those temps gaming - Max gaming 45-50°c), but with that card I can't get my games running at good fps on High, Very High or even close to Ultra settings (Assassin's Creed Syndicate, The Witcher 3, etc). So:
> 
> Which GPU do you recommend me that fit my case (RVZ01), don't get to hot and, improve my fps and (most important) don't lead me to bankrupt (something between 300-350 dlls).


If you stick with AMD temps will go up, you would be looking at a R9 390 but you will hit maybe 80c with that card (was getting that with my R9 290)
I'm getting 74c in games with my R9 Fury Nano.

Nvidia 980 may be a better bet to up you FPS but lower temps, or the 970 if you game at 1080
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> How loud is the SFX-L 500 watt. Is it loud i read the reviews and its hit or miss
> 
> and the 600 sfx g


Got the same PSU and it's silent, only noise I hear is when the fan it trying to start when it hits the right temp/power draw and it ticks a few times before starting (but it is only around 2 feet away from me so can hear it)


----------



## Energy Nation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*


Hey how much leeway is there between the cooler and the RAM? I'm looking to use G.Skill Ripjaw RAM with this MB and cooler. Does it seem like it would fit?

Edit : Nevermind, answered : http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639-7.html


----------



## ZodiacG66

I took the heat spreaders off my ram and there was loads of room, with the trident x as long as the red fins are removed it will fit


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256116
> 
> This PSU


Some ppl have issues with the passive mode on the silverstone PSU's. The fan makes noises on very low rpm und when trying to ramp up or start spinning. I had this problem with my sfx-l 500, where I would get klicking noises. Once the fan spins, it is very quiet. Also not many ppl have these problems..
The sfx-l is the quieter option in my opinion.


----------



## Polso8

Hi, i want buy a RVZ01 case for my next build.
I want know how the airflow should go.
Is this a positive pressure case? Every fans are supposed to be intake?
Thaks:thumb:


----------



## sallekmo

Youve got a faulty one mate, my one is completly quiet and im sensitve to noise. lol


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polso8*
> 
> Hi, i want buy a RVZ01 case for my next build.
> I want know how the airflow should go.
> Is this a positive pressure case? Every fans are supposed to be intake?
> Thaks:thumb:


Yep all fans are intake, I went from a large ATX case with 7 fans to the RVZ01 with 3 and my hardware was cooler in the RVZ01


----------



## hansB

I've been lurking around this board for about a year and its finally time to start my build. Here's what I got.

FTZ01B
Asrock Fatal1ty z170
i56600k
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB)
Noctua Nh l12
Prolimatech usv14
EVGA Gtx 970 ftw +
500w SFX-L
4TB WD SSHD
250GB Samsung Evo 950 M.2 SSD


----------



## hansB

One question though: how do i tell the airflow direction of the Prolimatech usv14? I'll be using it as intake above the CPU.


----------



## TMatzelle60

HansB, Do you have the ASrock Board?


----------



## hansB

Yep


----------



## TMatzelle60

How do you like it and also how is the Antenna connections i heard people say there were getting really bent ones.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Need some help with my cooler question for rvz02 case

http://www.overclock.net/t/1590385/cpu-fan-question-need-quick-response


----------



## hansB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> HansB, Do you have the ASrock Board?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> How do you like it and also how is the Antenna connections i heard people say there were getting really bent ones.


I haven't finished the build. I will finish it today when I get off work and let you know


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansB*
> 
> One question though: how do i tell the airflow direction of the Prolimatech usv14? I'll be using it as intake above the CPU.


Fans draw in from the front and push out the back, the back is the side with the supports on it. So for the prolimatech usv14 the front is the side with the sticker on the centre hub, so that is the side you need to be able to see through the grill on the side


----------



## mironccr345

Temps are looking good in the FTZ01s.


----------



## PCModderMike

Hey buddy.....activate Windows


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Hey buddy.....activate Windows


----------



## hansB

After a bit of testing, my 500w sfx-l psu started making a horrible tapping/clicking sound. I've seen this described before on here. Anyone who has had the same issue:how did you handle it?


----------



## Yzakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> If you stick with AMD temps will go up, you would be looking at a R9 390 but you will hit maybe 80c with that card (was getting that with my R9 290)
> I'm getting 74c in games with my R9 Fury Nano.
> 
> Nvidia 980 may be a better bet to up you FPS but lower temps, or the 970 if you game at 1080


Too bad the Nvidia 980 is way beyond my 300-350 limit









I have read that the R9 290 is better than the R9 390 and the Nvidia 970 but I'm not sure and I don't wanna make another mistake


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansB*
> 
> After a bit of testing, my 500w sfx-l psu started making a horrible tapping/clicking sound. I've seen this described before on here. Anyone who has had the same issue:how did you handle it?


Are you sure nothing is blocking the fan?
No problems with mine, 3 months pretty much 24x7


----------



## hansB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Are you sure nothing is blocking the fan?
> No problems with mine, 3 months pretty much 24x7


I don't think so. Maybe a screw from the mounting bracket is hitting it. I'll have to take it apart and check.


----------



## Polso8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Yep all fans are intake, I went from a large ATX case with 7 fans to the RVZ01 with 3 and my hardware was cooler in the RVZ01


Thanks.

This is what i have in mind:

Case: RVZ01
CPU: I5-6600
GPU: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x
Mobo: Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
Ram: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4-3000
1th HD: SSD 850 PRO 256
2nd HD: SSD 850 EVO 512
3rd: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM
Fans x3: Nanoxia Deep Silence 120mm PWM x3
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i
DVD Slim

Now i have a question: how much power i need? 450W? 500W? 600W?
If you have any suggestion/advice in my build say me


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansB*
> 
> After a bit of testing, my 500w sfx-l psu started making a horrible tapping/clicking sound. I've seen this described before on here. Anyone who has had the same issue:how did you handle it?


By replacing the PSU fan^^


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polso8*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> This is what i have in mind:
> 
> Case: RVZ01
> CPU: I5-6600
> GPU: Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x
> Mobo: Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
> Ram: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4-3000
> 1th HD: SSD 850 PRO 256
> 2nd HD: SSD 850 EVO 512
> 3rd: Seagate Barracuda 3TB 3.5" 7200RPM
> Fans x3: Nanoxia Deep Silence 120mm PWM x3
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i
> DVD Slim
> 
> Now i have a question: how much power i need? 450W? 500W? 600W?
> If you have any suggestion/advice in my build say me


Silversone 500w SFX-L will be all you need to power that, but if your build in not for a few weeks then there are a few new 600+ watt SFX-L PSU on the way from Corsair and Silversone

Also change the cooler, the Noctua L9i isn't up to the job, look at a scythe big shuriken 2 rev.b, great cooler and quiet and cheaper then the Noctua


----------



## Polso8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Silversone 500w SFX-L will be all you need to power that, but if your build in not for a few weeks then there are a few new 600+ watt SFX-L PSU on the way from Corsair and Silversone
> 
> Also change the cooler, the Noctua L9i isn't up to the job, look at a scythe big shuriken 2 rev.b, great cooler and quiet and cheaper then the Noctua


Ok thank you i gonna check this!
And what about CPU liquid cooler? More noise for nothing?


----------



## Yzakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polso8*
> 
> Ok thank you i gonna check this!
> And what about CPU liquid cooler? More noise for nothing?


I have the Corsair H55 and replace the fan with a Thermaltake Luna 12 120 Slim because the H55 fan didn't fit and I don't get any noise from it, the only noise I get is from the GPU fans


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polso8*
> 
> Ok thank you i gonna check this!
> And what about CPU liquid cooler? More noise for nothing?


Watercooling in the RVZ01 is it worth it?

Well, In my last BIG case (NZXT 440 + 7x 140mm fans) I was using the NZXT Kraken X41 a 140mm All in one with a thick rad and with this CPU (i7 4790k) I was getting between 45 - 55c, depending on the game and how hot my room was. So that was £72 for the All in one cooler + £20 for 2x Nanoxia 140mm fans in push/pull, total £92

In the RVZ01 with the Scythe big shuriken 2 rev.b cooler on the same i7 4790k I get 54c in almost all games with a very warm room temp, cost £32.

At £60 more expensive for the watercooling option with almost no difference in temps, I would never go back to a All in one cooling system, but that's my opinion I'm sure others will have another view







everyone builds the system they want in the long run.


----------



## Polso8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yzakz*
> 
> I have the Corsair H55 and replace the fan with a Thermaltake Luna 12 120 Slim because the H55 fan didn't fit and I don't get any noise from it, the only noise I get is from the GPU fans


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Watercooling in the RVZ01 is it worth it?
> 
> Well, In my last BIG case (NZXT 440 + 7x 140mm fans) I was using the NZXT Kraken X41 a 140mm All in one with a thick rad and with this CPU (i7 4790k) I was getting between 45 - 55c, depending on the game and how hot my room was. So that was £72 for the All in one cooler + £20 for 2x Nanoxia 140mm fans in push/pull, total £92
> 
> In the RVZ01 with the Scythe big shuriken 2 rev.b cooler on the same i7 4790k I get 54c in almost all games with a very warm room temp, cost £32.
> 
> At £60 more expensive for the watercooling option with almost no difference in temps, I would never go back to a All in one cooling system, but that's my opinion I'm sure others will have another view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone builds the system they want in the long run.


Ok i have to think about this!
And for the GPU water cooling we can say the same thing? Is there enough space?


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polso8*
> 
> Ok i have to think about this!
> And for the GPU water cooling we can say the same thing? Is there enough space?


People have done a full cpu + gpu water cooling rig in the RVZ01 but with a lot of case modding and more than likely a lot of cost.

the Morpheus is a great aftermarket gpu cooler and it fits with 2x 120mm fans (just) but again it's £55 in the UK + cost of fans if you don't have any.
It will take the temps down a lot, my R9 290 went from 80c with the tri-x cooler to 52c with the Morpheus + 2x Noctua fans, and it was silent (that was in my old big case before I went full watercooling, which didn't last long)

MelvinGimp on here has that gpu cooler setup so he would be able to tell you more


----------



## ravenrvz01

Can anyone confirm if an ASUS 980ti STRIX fits to the RVZ02? Thanks fellas!


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrvz01*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if an ASUS 980ti STRIX fits to the RVZ02? Thanks fellas!


I've seen other people putting in a strix fury so I guess it should fit. The only problem was it was a little tall, so you might have to remove 1 plastic part.

Another thing is the open air design, it seems to be better to use a reference design(blower style) so the heat doesnt build up in the GPU chamber.
There is a Superclocked version of a 980Ti that would fit ur taste.

Alternatively you could build some case fans in there like a poster few pages ago and use a open air design card.

cheers


----------



## dkorst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansB*
> 
> I've been lurking around this board for about a year and its finally time to start my build. Here's what I got.
> 
> FTZ01B
> Asrock Fatal1ty z170
> i56600k
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB)
> Noctua Nh l12
> Prolimatech usv14
> EVGA Gtx 970 ftw +
> 500w SFX-L
> 4TB WD SSHD
> 250GB Samsung Evo 950 M.2 SSD


Go with the 600w psu. It comes with the shortened, flat cables. Makes life much easier!


----------



## ravenrvz01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> I've seen other people putting in a strix fury so I guess it should fit. The only problem was it was a little tall, so you might have to remove 1 plastic part.
> 
> Another thing is the open air design, it seems to be better to use a reference design(blower style) so the heat doesnt build up in the GPU chamber.
> There is a Superclocked version of a 980Ti that would fit ur taste.
> 
> Alternatively you could build some case fans in there like a poster few pages ago and use a open air design card.
> 
> cheers


Thanks mate, ill probably bring my case to my fave pc shop to make sure things fits where its supposed to without breaking things apart. ZOTAC 980ti is my 2nd choice though not sure if ill ever go back to reference cards ill check out that superclock vesion as well


----------



## TMatzelle60

the 600 watt is loud i heard. if you can wait for the Corsair version i would.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkorst*
> 
> Go with the 600w psu. It comes with the shortened, flat cables. Makes life much easier!


Missleading Information here! The silverstone and sharkoon sfx-l psu's also come with short flat cables!!
Also they are like 40€ cheaper and qieter thankd to the 120mm fan. 500w still plenty for any single gpu config!!


----------



## MelvinGimp

Or
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> the 600 watt is loud i heard. if you can wait for the Corsair version i would.


just go sfx-l? Do you need the extra 3cm space? In some cases with 120mm fan whiles the sfx psu looks really bad -.-


----------



## Altsor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Time for some exciting things!!
> 
> Just finished my project for the RVZ02 cooling mod
> So basically I isolated the problem not with enough airflow, but all the hot air in the GPU compartment had nowhere to go!
> 
> Silverstone suffered a massive rush of **** to the brain and put the exhaust vents on the wrong side of the top panel, so I went ahead and made myself a new one.
> Luckily I have access to a laser cutter and could do this fairly neatly.
> 
> If there is enough interest I could maybe do some orders.
> 
> Bought 3 server grade fans and they work like a charm, GPU temps down max. 25 degrees when I'm gaming!!


@Dr. Awesome95: That looks fantastic! I would love to order one but i'm in europe so shipping might be a problem.

What kind of tools did you use to cut out the hole in the case? Those fans seem to fit perfectly. Is that 80 mm fans?


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Altsor*
> 
> @Dr. Awesome95: That looks fantastic! I would love to order one but i'm in europe so shipping might be a problem.
> 
> What kind of tools did you use to cut out the hole in the case? Those fans seem to fit perfectly. Is that 80 mm fans?


Yes, the fans fit almost too perfectly, its uncanny. I have access to a laser cutter where I work, so with permission and scrap metal I am able to make these by myself.
I've already done the modelling and CAD for my own one, so it wont be as expensive from now on.
I dunno how much it'd cost to post to Europe but like I think it can fit in a prepaid envelope.
As for cutting the window in the top panel, its easily done with a dremel and some elbow grease!


----------



## Dschijn

I would like to put a GTX 980 Ti into my RVZ01. Which cards will fit and which will not?
E.g. the EVGA cards are slim, but the ASUS Strix is extremly wide.
Currently having an eye on the Palit Jetstream.

Concerns are the RVZ01 power cable and the PCIe plugs. Any recomendations for a very quiet GTX 980 Ti that fits?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dschijn*
> 
> I would like to put a GTX 980 Ti into my RVZ01. Which cards will fit and which will not?
> E.g. the EVGA cards are slim, but the ASUS Strix is extremly wide.
> Currently having an eye on the Palit Jetstream.
> 
> Concerns are the RVZ01 power cable and the PCIe plugs. Any recomendations for a very quiet GTX 980 Ti that fits?


allmost all cards fit in RVZ01! Just get what you like most!


----------



## hansB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansB*
> 
> I've been lurking around this board for about a year and its finally time to start my build. Here's what I got.
> 
> FTZ01B
> Asrock Fatal1ty z170
> i56600k
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB)
> Noctua Nh l12
> Prolimatech usv14
> EVGA Gtx 970 ftw +
> 500w SFX-L
> 4TB WD SSHD
> 250GB Samsung Evo 950 M.2 SSD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansB*
> 
> After a bit of testing, my 500w sfx-l psu started making a horrible tapping/clicking sound. I've seen this described before on here. Anyone who has had the same issue:how did you handle it?


Everything is now up and running very well. The psu stopped making the clicking noises when the case is oriented vertically. It's silent now. After 4 hours of playing GTA 5 the GPU max temp was 75°C and the CPU max was 40°C. Very pleased with this setup and may try some mild overclocking in the near future.


----------



## TMatzelle60

How you liking the asrock board is the antenna bent would you recommend it


----------



## hansB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> How you liking the asrock board is the antenna bent would you recommend it


The ASrock Fatal1ty board is great. The placement of power connectors, front panel connectors, even the HD audio port (if you run the cable underneath and behind the standoffs) is perfect. The bios is a little confusing at first I'm a first time builder so it was probably due to lack of experience ) but it has plenty of options for fan curves. It also has 3 4-pin fan headers which can be hard to find in the itx form. The Antenna is a plastic diamond that has two wires that screw in to the two coaxel-type ports on the back (not sure how it could be bent). Bluetooth works great but not sure about the wifi. It also is a great fit for the Nh l12 cooler. I have mine pointing towards the pci-e slot with plenty of room and can even access all connected wires. I can definitely recommend it.


----------



## zackfalcon

What's the *total* height of the RVZ02 case (vertical orientation), stands included?

The site lists 380mm, but does that include the stands?


----------



## ancienthackist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hansB*
> 
> The ASrock Fatal1ty board is great. The placement of power connectors, front panel connectors, even the HD audio port (if you run the cable underneath and behind the standoffs) is perfect. The bios is a little confusing at first I'm a first time builder so it was probably due to lack of experience ) but it has plenty of options for fan curves. It also has 3 4-pin fan headers which can be hard to find in the itx form. The Antenna is a plastic diamond that has two wires that screw in to the two coaxel-type ports on the back (not sure how it could be bent). Bluetooth works great but not sure about the wifi. It also is a great fit for the Nh l12 cooler. I have mine pointing towards the pci-e slot with plenty of room and can even access all connected wires. I can definitely recommend it.


The Noctua CPU cooler you listed shows a height > 90 mm with both fans - did you pull the top fan off to make it clear the case? I'm interested in why you chose that cooler over the big shuriken I see talked about here quite a bit... I am planning a build with the same mobo and case but the non-K cpu and an EVGA GTX 960 to lower the thermal and financial loads a bit .


----------



## hansB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ancienthackist*
> 
> The Noctua CPU cooler you listed shows a height > 90 mm with both fans - did you pull the top fan off to make it clear the case? I'm interested in why you chose that cooler over the big shuriken I see talked about here quite a bit... I am planning a build with the same mobo and case but the non-K cpu and an EVGA GTX 960 to lower the thermal and financial loads a bit .


I took the top fan off the cooler and used the Prolimatech usv14 as an intake fan in the window above: it's slim, quiet and 140mm but mounts in 120mm screw holes. I moved the silverstone fan to the gpu compartment. I chose the nhl 12 because of it's performance with a 2 fan setup and how easy it was to install.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ancienthackist*
> 
> The Noctua CPU cooler you listed shows a height > 90 mm with both fans - did you pull the top fan off to make it clear the case? I'm interested in why you chose that cooler over the big shuriken I see talked about here quite a bit... I am planning a build with the same mobo and case but the non-K cpu and an EVGA GTX 960 to lower the thermal and financial loads a bit .


No argument from me... I went through the same pains of making the CPU cooler decision. I noticed you are planing on building in a FTZ01... I used a ML07 which is exactly the same internal layout (as is the RVZ01.) Anyway... after reading every single post in this forum... and based on recorded temperatures I went with the Cryorig C1. Another member here Shwoking did a lot of testing with various coolers and finally settled on the C1. Both shwoking and I selected the Asrock Fatal1ty z170 due to its features and how well it works in these cases.The C1 and Asrock Fatal1ty z170 is a match made in heaven as well as providing awesome cooling.

Note: Be aware the C1 comes with a 15mm fan. The work around, as developed by Shwoking... was to swap it out with a Cryorig XF140, 25mm x 140mm fan with 120mm mounting holes) and attaching it to the case cover grill rather than to the Cryorig C1 heatsink. It worked for him so I went the same route. Works great. Not saying its the only solution... just something to consider.

Here's a pic posted by shwoking. It shows the C1 cooler mounted on a Asrock Fatal1ty z170 and the 25mm fan mounted on the case cover. I have 24 photos of my build loaded in the gallery but none of them showing the C1 set up like this pic from Shwoking.


----------



## ancienthackist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> No argument from me... I went through the same pains of making the CPU cooler decision. I noticed you are planing on building in a FTZ01... I used a ML07 which is exactly the same internal layout (as is the RVZ01.) Anyway... after reading every single post in this forum... and based on recorded temperatures I went with the Cryorig C1. Another member here Shwoking did a lot of testing with various coolers and finally settled on the C1. Both shwoking and I selected the Asrock Fatal1ty z170 due to its features and how well it works in these cases.The C1 and Asrock Fatal1ty z170 is a match made in heaven as well as providing awesome cooling.
> 
> Note: Be aware the C1 comes with a 15mm fan. The work around, as developed by Shwoking... was to swap it out with a Cryorig XF140, 25mm x 140mm fan with 120mm mounting holes) and attaching it to the case cover grill rather than to the Cryorig C1 heatsink. It worked for him so I went the same route. Works great. Not saying its the only solution... just something to consider.


So many cases, so little difference between them except for the $$$, it's market segmentation heaven! . Thanks for your ideas; it will give me more to ruminate over until enough funds arrive to make the dream a reality.


----------



## hansB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> No argument from me... I went through the same pains of making the CPU cooler decision. I noticed you are planing on building in a FTZ01... I used a ML07 which is exactly the same internal layout (as is the RVZ01.) Anyway... after reading every single post in this forum... and based on recorded temperatures I went with the Cryorig C1. Another member here Shwoking did a lot of testing with various coolers and finally settled on the C1. Both shwoking and I selected the Asrock Fatal1ty z170 due to its features and how well it works in these cases.The C1 and Asrock Fatal1ty z170 is a match made in heaven as well as providing awesome cooling.
> 
> Note: Be aware the C1 comes with a 15mm fan. The work around, as developed by Shwoking... was to swap it out with a Cryorig XF140, 25mm x 140mm fan with 120mm mounting holes) and attaching it to the case cover grill rather than to the Cryorig C1 heatsink. It worked for him so I went the same route. Works great. Not saying its the only solution... just something to consider.
> 
> Here's a pic posted by shwoking. It shows the C1 cooler mounted on a Asrock Fatal1ty z170 and the 25mm fan mounted on the case cover. I have 24 photos of my build loaded in the gallery but none of them showing the C1 set up like this pic from Shwoking.


I considered the big shuriken as well as the C1; both are excellent choices. It's already built: I'll have pics posted when i get home from my business trip ; in Nashville right now.


----------



## hansB

Here are a few pics from before i put the cooler in.









[/URL]


----------



## hansB




----------



## TMatzelle60

How you guys liking the asrock board stuck between that or the maximus


----------



## GoncaloM

Hello Raven RVZ01/02 ML07/08 FTZ01 enthusiasts!

New here, my very first post. Thanks to Melvin Gimp







.
I have read all posts till page 345, but cannot continue, too much!!!

I am thinking of building the following system:

*What i already have*
* I7-6700K
* Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro Tri-X OC
* 16 GB DDR4 Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz
* 512GB M.2 SSD Samsung 950 Pro
* 512GB 850 Evo SSD
* 750W Corsair PSU ATX maybe adapt, cut and resolder the cables to size??
* Raven RVZ01 Black

*To decide*

* Asus Z170i pro gaming mATX
* Corsair H55 ! - *I want to try AIO, been with air coolers since ZX Spectrum, need to try something different*!








* 500W PSU SX500-LG or 600W SFX SX600-G - *Which has been more reliable, are they worth it?*
* some blu ray optical drive - *cant find any here in Switzerland for sale!*








* 120x25mm fans !! be quiet, noise blocker, Noctua....
* One 120mm x 120mm x 15mm fan to the radiator....*What are you using guys? Silent, but with pressure!!* .

Please help me decide on these last details, give me your inputs!!


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> How you guys liking the asrock board stuck between that or the maximus


You are making this so much harder than it needs to be!!
All the ITX boards with the Z170 chipset are good, Asrock, Gigabyte, Asus and MSI

MSI and ASUS have gaming variants with USB 3.1
Other than that the most significant differences are the price and colors.


----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> You are making this so much harder than it needs to be!!
> All the ITX boards with the Z170 chipset are good, Asrock, Gigabyte, Asus and MSI
> 
> MSI and ASUS have gaming variants with USB 3.1
> Other than that the most significant differences are the price and colors.


There are a few differences the gigabyte gaming board uses killer nic chip, the asrock puts the m.2 port on the back of the motherboard, the asus impact doesn't have an m.2 port but a u.2 port, the msi one doesn't have as good of an audio solution compared to the impact.

They all have trade offs. If I were picking an mitx z170 board it would be between the msi and asrock. Mostly because of the intel nic chips used(less to deal with in the long run) and they both have m.2 ports.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebadlemonade*
> 
> There are a few differences the gigabyte gaming board uses killer nic chip, the asrock puts the m.2 port on the back of the motherboard, the asus impact doesn't have an m.2 port but a u.2 port, the msi one doesn't have as good of an audio solution compared to the impact.
> 
> They all have trade offs. If I were picking an mitx z170 board it would be between the msi and asrock. Mostly because of the intel nic chips used(less to deal with in the long run) and they both have m.2 ports.


The gigabyte z170n-wifi has dual intel gigabit nics

And yes they all have tradeoffs, this has been said before but what computer components dont?


----------



## DMR42

Hi,

I've recently bought the RVZ02. Bought myself a WD Green 2.5" 2TB but found that it doesn't fit. Can't see anywhere on the Silverstone/Raven website that says that it can only handle 2.5" HDD up to 10mm in height.

Am I missing something, or is this just the case and i'll have to buy a 1TB drive or a Seagate 2TB? All WD above 1TD are 15mm in height.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMR42*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I've recently bought the RVZ02. Bought myself a WD Green 2.5" 2TB but found that it doesn't fit. Can't see anywhere on the Silverstone/Raven website that says that it can only handle 2.5" HDD up to 10mm in height.
> 
> Am I missing something, or is this just the case and i'll have to buy a 1TB drive or a Seagate 2TB? All WD above 1TD are 15mm in height.


"Drive Bay: External - Slim optical 12.7mm or 9.5mm x 1 (9.5mm compatibility limited to tray type), Internal - 2.5" x 2 (one additional 3.5" or 2.5" space depending on expansion card installed) "

3.5" drives only fit if you have a short GPU and they go in the GPU side of the case


----------



## DMR42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> "Drive Bay: External - Slim optical 12.7mm or 9.5mm x 1 (9.5mm compatibility limited to tray type), Internal - 2.5" x 2 (one additional 3.5" or 2.5" space depending on expansion card installed) "
> 
> 3.5" drives only fit if you have a short GPU and they go in the GPU side of the case


Sorry, I may not have written is properly. I have a 2.5" drive not a 3.5", it's a WD Green 2TB, it's 15mm high. The 2 drive cages that they use in the case only seem to take drives that are about 10mm high. So basically "all" 2.5 drives don't fit. All the WD that are over 1TB are too high (thick), the seagate drive is 9.5mm high and would fit.


----------



## gezer

So I was working on my new build, all went fine until I got to the part installing the Samsung 950 Pro SSD. It lacks a tiny screw that didn't come with the SSD package or motherboard.
http://oi66.tinypic.com/2zgss4l.jpg

How ridiculous is this? Seeing how I cannot wait another few days for an online order to arrive I'll use a small piece of cardboard and duct tape to attach the left side to the case. Or should I just leave the SSD "hanging"?


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gezer*
> 
> So I was working on my new build, all went fine until I got to the part installing the Samsung 950 Pro SSD. It lacks a tiny screw that didn't come with the SSD package or motherboard.
> http://oi66.tinypic.com/2zgss4l.jpg
> 
> How ridiculous is this? Seeing how I cannot wait another few days for an online order to arrive I'll use a small piece of cardboard and duct tape to attach the left side to the case. Or should I just leave the SSD "hanging"?


Its not ahahahahah!!
I have the 950 Pro, it dosent come with the mounting screw
The screw is usually with the motherboard stuff, mine was screwed into the m.2 slot out of the box!!

Rookie error


----------



## gezer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Its not ahahahahah!!
> I have the 950 Pro, it dosent come with the mounting screw
> The screw is usually with the motherboard stuff, mine was screwed into the m.2 slot out of the box!!
> 
> Rookie error


It's the Asrock Z170 Gaming-ITX, can't believe it doesn't have a screw for it.


----------



## mironccr345

My 500W SFX-L is making a weird noise once the fan ramps up. It's been like that for over a week. Sigh* time to void the warranty.


----------



## Suspended

Can i carry the RVZ02 in a bag or 18.4 laptop case ?

I'm planning to build a portable desktop rig with USB 3.0 portable monitor.


----------



## TMatzelle60

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/w7MFcf

What do you guys think of this build ?

PSU will be what corsair comes out with also might get 8gb instead of 16 and also might not get that card might go with asus


----------



## jimbonavarski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/w7MFcf
> 
> What do you guys think of this build ?
> 
> PSU will be what corsair comes out with also might get 8gb instead of 16 and also might not get that card might go with asus


Shouldn't you just get a 950 Pro m.2? I think that'd save you like $200 and would be faster than the two 840 EVOs raided. Disregard my comment if you already own those two drives.


----------



## TMatzelle60

I have 2 Free SSD from Samsung.


----------



## CJPW

Does anyone have experience with SFX-L PSUs? Just sent back a defective silverstone, my second defective PSU out of 2 from silverstone so I'm really tired of them. There is so little choice. I see chieftec and sharkoon but both are more expensive for me (well, the chieftec is about £15 extra actually). All I want is a minimum 500W SFX-L PSU with a 120mm that just works. I'm in the UK, buying exclusively from amazon due to a gift card balance.

I think I probably have 3 options: Get the chieftec, get another silverstone and hope it's not defective, or wait for a new SFX-L PSU from a better company. Anyone got any info on that last one or any advice on the other 2?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## spammer

Isn't there a Corsair PSU that's coming out any week?


----------



## EMINENT1

Hello everyone. First post here.

I am grateful for the wealth of info everyone has shared. Thank you!

I am looking at a build to be as cool and and quiet as possible with an overclocked 6700k and want to potentially run a 980ti or Titan x for 4k gaming.

Is it possible to do in the RVZ01B and knowing what you know and if you had done it over again, would you go liquid or air for the most quiet? If liquid, should I get the Corsair H55, H60, H5, or Silverstone TD03 Slim?

Do you recommend ordering all new quieter case fans for all 3 as I read the included ones are loud?

WWYD?


----------



## CJPW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spammer*
> 
> Isn't there a Corsair PSU that's coming out any week?


This one?

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/corsair-sf600-sfx-psu,news-50474.html

92mm fan and 600W.


----------



## spammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJPW*
> 
> This one?
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/corsair-sf600-sfx-psu,news-50474.html
> 
> 92mm fan and 600W.


That's the one. I'll be using that one or the 450w one they are releasing with my upcoming build.


----------



## blasko229

TLDR, I cut open areas to fit the 500w silverstone inside the GPU chamber to fit a 140 radiator in the power supply area.

Going from the huge HAF X to the RVZ02 meant putting it on my desk instead of the floor, which meant hearing the GPU fans more.

So I ended up getting a Gigabyte ITX card with the small EK waterblock that just covers processor, 120mm Scythe sleeve fan to cool the other chips (not shown in night photos). Do not skip this fan if you use a processor waterblock. The small chips easily get to over 100c in seconds without a fan. I might get a full cover one if I found a compatible one.

CPU XSPC raystorm with orange leds, (using one of the leds in the EK block). I think the frosted EK waterblocks look nicer so I would grab one of those for CPUs if I did this again assuming it would fit.

Swiftech Micro Rev2 res with mounting tabs cut off to the right of the cpu, and Swiftech MCP50X Pump below cpu which fits fairly well, just a bit of noise from it even on low. Welcome other suggestions.

Took the very tall heatspreaders off my ram so they are bare which bought me a little more room.

I have two intel ssd's in RAID 0 and I wrapped the cords through the pci-e extension to save space. Obviously the new msata drives would be great to have instead.

I cut a larger opening to move the powersupply next to my Gigabyte ITX card for the 140mm Alphacool radiator / Thermaltake Riing fan. Behind the radiator there is about a 4-5 cm of room for air flow already between the GPU door and motherboard back wall but a small square hole to pass through. I also enlarged this opening behind the radiator to open it up for more airflow (not pictured). I also enlarge the wire passthrough that the normal PSU cable goes through to fit the bottom of the radiator).

Used 24 pin and 8 pin motherboard power extensions that run through the bottom wire pass.

I drilled a one inch hole with a cheap diamond bit for the GPU tubing to run through with rubber grommet from another case.

The Riing fan controller is double stick taped to the back of the power supply but you could still put a CD rom drive there otherwise.

So after all that I thought the clear windows made all the lighting look terrible which I didn't take a photo of but you can see that it looks white from any angle due to the cutouts.

Grabbed two 12"x12" honeycomb modders mesh from MNPC, cleaned with paint thinner, lightly sanded, and used black self etching primer on it as they recommend. It's easy to bend with some clamps and right angle surface like a desk. Only needed to cut one side per mesh to fit it. The excess just goes down behind the door.

Temps for GPU (overclocked 100hz GPU / 528 mem) are about 55 C load with the fan at 20% after 20 minutes of heaven benchmark. 28 C idle. There is a very thin MNPC fan filter between the fan and the radiator that I can blow out from the back of the radiator. I could be wrong about the 20% because I'm splitting a fan header with the pump because this motherboard has the CPU fan header stuck at 100% and I can't figure it out, but it is silent.

CPU is i5 4590 processor at 3.8ghz. Asus Z97I motherboard.

I think it came out much quieter and better looking than stock and blasts a honeycomb pattern on the wall which you can see in one of the photos. I'd like to find some RGB 3mm LEDs since the 140mm fan is RGB in case I get bored of orange. The color is a lot more rich and consistent in person.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasko229*
> 
> Meant to post my custom build here but must have clicked start a new thread. Check it out here if you'd like.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1591308/watercooled-gpu-cpu-rvz02-with-140mm-radiator-honeycomb-mesh-windows


Link broken


----------



## blasko229

Thanks I had them delete it so I could move it here, my last post is updated.


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/w7MFcf
> 
> What do you guys think of this build ?
> 
> PSU will be what corsair comes out with also might get 8gb instead of 16 and also might not get that card might go with asus


2 things that I would change:

Noctua cooler isnt that good, I had it and I changed it to another one.

Your graphicscard is a open air design one, the heat will build up in the chamber and become very hot.


----------



## EMINENT1

I think i've settled on some stuff and given up on seeking an AIO liquid solution as they don't seem to offer much more cooling or less noise.

Does this look good? Any advantages/disadvantages going with the RVZ02B vs RVZ01 now that i'm going air?

CPU Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
Motherboard Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
Memory Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory
Storage Samsung 950 PRO 256GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
Video Card Asus GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB STRIX Video Card
Case Silverstone RVZ02B HTPC Case
Power Supply Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
Operating System Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM (64-bit


----------



## TMatzelle60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> 2 things that I would change:
> 
> Noctua cooler isnt that good, I had it and I changed it to another one.
> 
> Your graphicscard is a open air design one, the heat will build up in the chamber and become very hot.


Actually decided to go with the lower tdp 6700 since I won't oc and that cooler will run great with it.

I saw others with open coolers having no problem

I might get a reference 970


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasko229*
> 
> TLDR, I cut open areas to fit the 500w silverstone inside the GPU chamber to fit a 140 radiator in the power supply area.


Can you post more pics of the water loop and the mods on the case pls??
And what gpu block is this, with the ports on the side??


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> I saw others with open coolers having no problem
> 
> I might get a reference 970


There are no reference 970's^^
Only 970 with "nvidia reference like" blower fans.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> There are no reference 970's^^
> Only 970 with "nvidia reference like" blower fans.


You Sure

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-4gb-gddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card-silver-black/9855169.p?id=1219441201895&skuId=9855169


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> There are no reference 970's^^
> Only 970 with "nvidia reference like" blower fans.


OCUK actually did a limited run of GTX 970s with Nvidia Reference style coolers.
Basically they fitted a 970 chip onto a reference 980 PCB and modified the cooler.

A 970 chip is basically a cut down 980 so the actual die just drops in.

It looks insane, but I couldn't get a hold of one


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> You Sure
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-4gb-gddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card-silver-black/9855169.p?id=1219441201895&skuId=9855169


This is the only retailer, you can get this card. And its basically a gtx 980 cooler slapped on a 970.
There are no official reference 970's.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> OCUK actually did a limited run of GTX 970s with Nvidia Reference style coolers.
> Basically they fitted a 970 chip onto a reference 980 PCB and modified the cooler.
> 
> A 970 chip is basically a cut down 980 so the actual die just drops in.
> 
> It looks insane, but I couldn't get a hold of one


And they are under the most expensive 970's!! The 980 cooler also is a cheap version of the 780 or 980ti coolers without a vapor chamber... So not nearly as efficient!


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> And they are under the most expensive 970's!! The 980 cooler also is a cheap version of the 780 or 980ti coolers without a vapor chamber... So not nearly as efficient!


Not as efficient but just as sexy, if not more with the black heatsink


----------



## TMatzelle60

The lower tdp 6700 non K would be better right with the Nh-L9i


----------



## ExinX

Hey guys,
Will EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB HYBRID fit in RVZ01?

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## blasko229

The GPU block is https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vga-supremacy

I also added heatsinks http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P6Z2BQU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00

Here are some more photos with the doors off. Sata power cables look a bit messy but that is hidden by the door. Nothing pushes out into the mesh.


----------



## blasko229

Here is a highlighted image of the tubing paths.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasko229*
> 
> Here are some more photos with the doors off. Sata power cables look a bit messy but that is hidden by the door. Nothing pushes out into the mesh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I really liked how you handled what I thought was a fairly ugly clear plastic window, and very impressed you were able to fit liquid cooling in there, that's pretty nuts.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExinX*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Will EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB HYBRID fit in RVZ01?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance


The hybrid card will fit, if you mount the fan on the outside.


----------



## ExinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> The hybrid card will fit, if you mount the fan on the outside.


Thanks, no chance to fit it inside? Even with some modifications? I will not use any of the 2,5" drive slots due to M.2 disk.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExinX*
> 
> Thanks, no chance to fit it inside? Even with some modifications? I will not use any of the 2,5" drive slots due to M.2 disk.


I think not, since it will collide with the card itself.


----------



## TMatzelle60

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2013/01/noctua-nh-l9i-low-profile-cpu-cooler-review/4/

When i look at that review it shows the 2700K at 95w TDP

Does that mean if i get a i5 6600 or a i7 6700 which is at 65w TDP that my numbers will be lower temp wise. Can i compare a older chip to a newer chip TDP wise.

Just want to make sure my NH-L9i will place nice in the RVZ02

I have the Window Side Panel i might attach 2 noctua 80mm or get small ones to run in the gpu chamber and attach them to the vent holes to exhaust little more of the heat


----------



## buttface420

anyone know if a msi 390 would fit in any of these? its a 2 1/2 slot gpu


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2013/01/noctua-nh-l9i-low-profile-cpu-cooler-review/4/
> 
> When i look at that review it shows the 2700K at 95w TDP
> 
> Does that mean if i get a i5 6600 or a i7 6700 which is at 65w TDP that my numbers will be lower temp wise. Can i compare a older chip to a newer chip TDP wise.
> 
> Just want to make sure my NH-L9i will place nice in the RVZ02
> 
> I have the Window Side Panel i might attach 2 noctua 80mm or get small ones to run in the gpu chamber and attach them to the vent holes to exhaust little more of the heat


I used that noctua cooler on my i7 6700k and it coudnt manage to keep the temps down at 4,4 ghz.(Max boost clock)
Switched to big shuriken, works like a charm.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/2013/01/noctua-nh-l9i-low-profile-cpu-cooler-review/4/
> 
> When i look at that review it shows the 2700K at 95w TDP
> 
> Does that mean if i get a i5 6600 or a i7 6700 which is at 65w TDP that my numbers will be lower temp wise. Can i compare a older chip to a newer chip TDP wise.
> 
> Just want to make sure my NH-L9i will place nice in the RVZ02
> 
> I have the Window Side Panel i might attach 2 noctua 80mm or get small ones to run in the gpu chamber and attach them to the vent holes to exhaust little more of the heat


You can not compare 2700k temps with newer cpu's!! The old 2000 lineup was still soldered with the heatspreader, while new cpu's just have thermal paste between chip and heat spreader!
Thats why the new chips get hotter at the same tdp and jump much faster in temps when applying a load.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Yea realized that.

I am probably will either get 6600 or 6700 with lower tdp which will help temps right?


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrvz01*
> 
> RVZ02 owners, here's a quick and easy way to install two 3.5 hdd's! (repost)


Are you the one who did this? Can you give us some measurements pls, such as how flush is the HDD to the top part of the case?
Would it still be possible to mount a slim DVD drive if the left hard drive was not mounted?
How about getting rid of the right SSD tray to have a DVD-SSD-HDD combo, possible?


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> Are you the one who did this? Can you give us some measurements pls, such as how flush is the HDD to the top part of the case?
> Would it still be possible to mount a slim DVD drive if the left hard drive was not mounted?
> How about getting rid of the right SSD tray to have a DVD-SSD-HDD combo, possible?


Standard 3.5" drives are about 1" thick so if you mount them there they will be almost flush with the side panel.
You will be able to mount a slim ODD if you dont permanently remove the mounting pegs there

Dunno about temps and vibration but I wouldn't recommend you install 2 3.5" drives
If you must go with a 5400RPM model
Or i would say spend the tiny bit extra on a 2.5" drive if you are buying new, they arent that much slower
Barely noticeable if all you use them for is storage


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Standard 3.5" drives are about 1" thick so if you mount them there they will be almost flush with the side panel.
> You will be able to mount a slim ODD if you dont permanently remove the mounting pegs there
> 
> Dunno about temps and vibration but I wouldn't recommend you install 2 3.5" drives
> If you must go with a 5400RPM model
> Or i would say spend the tiny bit extra on a 2.5" drive if you are buying new, they arent that much slower
> Barely noticeable if all you use them for is storage


I'm considering migrating from my current build, and given the amount of files I stored on 4TB WD Green, I'm not sure I can replace that with an SSD or even a 2.5 HDD just yet. It's a 5400rpm drive, though, so it's got that going for it.

Here's what I had in mind:



It would depend on just how much space there is between the Slim DVD and the HDD, for the wires and stuff - if there is even any space at all. I can't really tell very well from the pictures.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> I'm considering migrating from my current build, and given the amount of files I stored on 4TB WD Green, I'm not sure I can replace that with an SSD or even a 2.5 HDD just yet. It's a 5400rpm drive, though, so it's got that going for it.
> 
> Here's what I had in mind:
> 
> 
> 
> It would depend on just how much space there is between the Slim DVD and the HDD, for the wires and stuff - if there is even any space at all. I can't really tell very well from the pictures.


Why dont you just buy an external sata to usb 3.0 adapter and run your 3.5" drive externally?
Mechanical drives don't even come close to saturating USB 3.0 bandwidth
Just for an idea you are looking at max 300-400 MB/s R?W speeds off your HDD vs 5GB/s total USB bandwidth


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Why dont you just buy an external sata to usb 3.0 adapter and run your 3.5" drive externally?
> Mechanical drives don't even come close to saturating USB 3.0 bandwidth
> Just for an idea you are looking at max 300-400 MB/s R?W speeds off your HDD vs 5GB/s total USB bandwidth


I dunno. I just want a clean, stock look, even if I have to mangle the insides. I want to turn my current rig into a console-killer without compromising much, if at all possible. I guess I'll just wait for next-gen graphics cards to come out with mini-versions, as if the wait for next-gen wasn't long enough already.

BTW, you wouldn't happen to know how tall the RVZ02 is _with_ the stands? As in, how many mm's do the stands add to the overall height?


----------



## DrAwesome95

it will look pretty stock with the external USB enclosure lol, it will also be much better for airflow and such.
The feet are 3-4mm thick although it will sit firmly vertical without them, they are mainly for show but if you have a media cabinet then there is not much point.

As my little modding project found out, the top vents are virtually useless in their stock configuration.


----------



## zackfalcon

I always thought the feet also elevate it enough for at least the bottom components to breath, though I'm not sure what good a couple of millimeters will do. Doesn't the PSU exhaust downwards?

I read somewhere here as well that the top (and bottom) vents are on the wrong side of the case, lol. I dunno if I could actually do it, but I'd like to create more venting holes up there. And at the bottom.


----------



## DrAwesome95

@zackfalcon
This is what I did to try and solve the exhaust issues, and it was fairly successful.
I focused on the GPU and my case is on my desk so its pretty open to ambient airflow.
Actually getting better temps than my old corsair 250D
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Time for some exciting things!!
> 
> Just finished my project for the RVZ02 cooling mod
> So basically I isolated the problem not with enough airflow, but all the hot air in the GPU compartment had nowhere to go!
> 
> Silverstone suffered a massive rush of **** to the brain and put the exhaust vents on the wrong side of the top panel, so I went ahead and made myself a new one.
> Luckily I have access to a laser cutter and could do this fairly neatly.
> 
> If there is enough interest I could maybe do some orders.
> 
> Bought 3 server grade fans and they work like a charm, GPU temps down max. 25 degrees when I'm gaming!!


----------



## zackfalcon

Ah, yes, I've seen that. Impressive work. What kind of fans are those, slim or standard in width?


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> Ah, yes, I've seen that. Impressive work. What kind of fans are those, slim or standard in width?


Nope 80x15mm fans off a server case and then did some messing about with the cable work


----------



## mironccr345

Ordered the Raijintek Morpheus GPU cooler. I hope to glob it fits?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Ordered the Raijintek Morpheus GPU cooler. I hope to glob it fits?


Let's all pray to glob for it to fit!!


----------



## blasko229

You could paint that new top black with self etching primer like I used. And you could remove the fan stickers.

But it is awesome. Well done sir.


----------



## halpo

how durable is this case? I am looking at the Milo ml08, raven zx01, or raven zx02 as my primary options for a durable, portable, cool mini ITX build that will with not be a huge hassle to transport internationally. I am concerned that I hear the zx02 bends under weight and is of questionable build quality, is this true? If not, I will be picking one up for sure!


----------



## blasko229

I think you mean RVZ01/02. I would get the ml08 with handle if you're going to be traveling.

The parts in my RVZ02 secure pretty well with the built in anchor points for the power supply and video card.

I would still carry it in some kind of hardened suitcase though as the doors and frame are just light metal.


----------



## madboyv1

@DrAwesome95, to have access to a laser cutter (or at least a friend with one), must be nice.







I've preemptively done the same but since all I have are hand tools I went with practically the same process that @phdpepper used here, even down to the same covers and fans. The "full panel replacement" looks pretty nice, though I do agree with the sentiment to paint it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> how durable is this case?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at the Milo ml08, raven zx01, or raven zx02 as my primary options for a durable, portable, cool mini ITX build that will with not be a huge hassle to transport internationally. I am concerned that I hear the zx02 bends under weight and is of questionable build quality, is this true? If not, I will be picking one up for sure!


Cursory evaluation of the ML08-H I'm working on, it feels pretty sturdy. I use medium strength Threadlocker on many if not all the metal on metal screws so I'm not concerned with parts coming undone due to vibration caused either by future travel or daily use. As for the side panels, the non-windowed panels are probably a lots sturdier than the windowed ones. The front panel is held by both screws and plastic snaps so unless the front is sheared off from fall damage I suspect the front panel to stay on as well. That being said I agree that all put together the case feels fairly sturdy but the metal panels are kinda thin and may not withstand the bumping and grinding of air transportation without possible dings and scratches.


----------



## halpo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasko229*
> 
> I think you mean RVZ01/02. I would get the ml08 with handle if you're going to be traveling.
> 
> The parts in my RVZ02 secure pretty well with the built in anchor points for the power supply and video card.
> 
> I would still carry it in some kind of hardened suitcase though as the doors and frame are just light metal.


Thank you, and also madboyv1. I will look into threadlocker, otherwise it sounds good enough. I am not too concerned about scratches just protecting the components. I will definitely give it as much protection as possible but otherwise seems okay. Do you guys think this case can handle overclocking with an argon ar06 (I can't get the recommend cryorig c1 here) the I7 6700k processor with just cpu air cooling? I am hoping it can so I can go for it.


----------



## madboyv1

Not sure if this was assumed or not, but do not use thread locker on the panel screws or you may have a bad time at a later date if you have to get back in there. If you get the case with the handle and it does not feel sturdy enough for you (feels pretty solid to me honestly) or don't like the fact that "only" 4 screws going to the frame are keeping it attached to the case, you could always epoxy the handle to the panel, and then screw it all together.

I cannot comment on overclocking yet as I have not attempted to do so yet, and I have the Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B anyways. There is a review of an ar06 handling a 4770k @4.4ghz 1.25v here. Another review has it performing even worse with a 4690k @ 4.0ghz 1.15v here but that result seems odd.


----------



## Quintin2

Hello.
Have been lurking here from time to time and last week I have completed my first build in years.
Spec:
CPU: i5 6500
MB: Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI
RAM: Kingston Hyper-X Furry (2x8BG)
Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev B
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 250GB
PSU: Silverstone SFX-L 500W
Case: Silverstone RVZ02

Things to add in near feature:
HDD: 2,5" 1TB 5400 RPM drive
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 960 WF2OC 4GB

When I first boot it have me worried that something is wrong because power led has lit and there was no noise. All is running great. I'm positively surprised with silence







. Well there is subtle "electronic" sound coming from Scythe fan when I put my ear to the case. Just checked temps under BIOS and it report 28 degrees and 740 RPM for CPU fan (34 degrees for MB). Room temperature is around 20 degrees.

Working with this case is fun although I have run in one issue mentioned in this thread few times: USB 3.0 stiff cable vs. socked on MB very close to CPU socket.
I have modified the plug a little and it's all good now. Bellow some pics on the plug and cable management.

I had to remove a little of plug plastic cover to bend cables.


This is how it look like under heatsink (plenty of room now) and no additional force on the socked too










I have routed CPU power cable and fan wire under the case


As for PSU area it was best for me to put all front cables under PSU ports with SATA ones. Then attached GPU power cable and MB power cable to the PSU and left it unconnected. Plugged all needed cables and as a last one i have plugged MB power cable wrapping it on top of all others.


Finished. Free SATA connector and SATA power cable around HDD cage is ready for putting 1TB HDD there.

As for the heat problem in GPU compartment that some have mentioned it is true that hot air have very limited escape route. Did some testing of airflow paths (without GPU) and when CPU fan spin fast (2000 RPM - manually set) there is significant movement of air through top wenting holes. My conclusion is this: when we put GPU it probably has to fight for this path with CPU fan making it even worse (heat related).


----------



## poopsockk

That mesh mod you came up with seems very feasible. Can you give some details on how you did this? Are you using a windowed or filtered case? Is it possible to get the little window part out still in one piece (if needed to be put back at a later time?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasko229*
> 
> The GPU block is https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-vga-supremacy
> 
> I also added heatsinks http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P6Z2BQU?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00
> 
> Here are some more photos with the doors off. Sata power cables look a bit messy but that is hidden by the door. Nothing pushes out into the mesh.
> 
> 
> Snip


----------



## tobo

Can anyone tell me if it's possible/practical to use a non-modular power supply in the RVZ02? I'm looking at the Sharkoon SilentStorm SFX Bronze 450W (which isn't modular) as an option.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Cable management will be a nightmare, the cables are 350mm long for the 24pin power and even longer (650mm) for the sata cable. Don't know how much the PSU is with you (about £55-£60 in the UK) but the Silverstone 500w PSU won't be much more and would be better. Also corsair have some SFX PSUs on the way soon


----------



## tobo

Thanks for the info. I thought as much, will be looking into modular instead then. I'll also keep an eye out for the corsair psu.


----------



## dyslecix

Could someone please give me the top 3 best coolers for the Raven RVZ01. Having a hard time finding a good cooler.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Scythe BIG Shuriken Rev.2 B

Scythe BIG Shuriken Rev.2 B

and

Scythe BIG Shuriken Rev.2 B

LOL

ok, real top 3 list

Scythe BIG Shuriken Rev.2 B

Noctua NH-L12 (with top 120mm fan changed to a slim 120mm fan)

Silverstone NT06-PRO

CRYORIG C1

Wait . . . . OK, top 4

then you got water AIOs

Corsair H55

Silverstone Tundra 03 slim (but it's not that good at cooling anything overclocked)

Will really need to know the CPU it's going to cool


----------



## IsaacM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyslecix*
> 
> Could someone please give me the top 3 best coolers for the Raven RVZ01. Having a hard time finding a good cooler.






 with a 25 mm fan installed above, notice how the LP53 beats the Noctua NHL12.


----------



## tobo

Is the LP53 better than silverstone argon ar06?


----------



## IsaacM

According to the video review, yes it is. It being all copper is a huge advantage.


----------



## ZodiacG66

also look at the Cooltek LP53 it's the same cooler but it's easy to find unlike the thermolab lp53 (in the UK anyway) and it a little cheaper


----------



## tobo

You're right. Here it's sold under the Cooltek brand as well. It seems perfect for a Z77E-ITX board since it keeps within the Intel cooler zone.


----------



## EMINENT1

Trying oc on the new build and wondering if anyone have a stable overclock in RVZ02 6700k?

Trying aida or x264 tests at 4.5 get my temps in the 90's c. 1.3v.

Something wrong or just bad chip?


----------



## MelvinGimp

[quote name="tobo" url="/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dyslecix*
> 
> Could someone please give me the top 3 best coolers for the Raven RVZ01. Having a hard time finding a good cooler.


Raijintek Pallas with a noctua A15 fan is the strongest combo in this case!!!
If you can fit it, because for every cooler you have to analyse the cpu position of yout itx MB!!!


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Scythe BIG Shuriken Rev.2 B
> 
> Scythe BIG Shuriken Rev.2 B
> 
> and
> 
> Scythe BIG Shuriken Rev.2 B
> 
> LOL
> 
> ok, real top 3 list
> 
> Scythe BIG Shuriken Rev.2 B
> 
> Noctua NH-L12 (with top 120mm fan changed to a slim 120mm fan)
> 
> Silverstone NT06-PRO
> 
> CRYORIG C1
> 
> Wait . . . . OK, top 4
> 
> then you got water AIOs
> 
> Corsair H55
> 
> Silverstone Tundra 03 slim (but it's not that good at cooling anything overclocked)
> 
> Will really need to know the CPU it's going to cool


scytje Big shuriken is ok, but by far not the best possible cooler.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMINENT1*
> 
> Trying oc on the new build and wondering if anyone have a stable overclock in RVZ02 6700k?
> 
> Trying aida or x264 tests at 4.5 get my temps in the 90's c. 1.3v.
> 
> Something wrong or just bad chip?


1.3V is just really really much voltage for 4.5 ghz. I can run my 4790k at 4,5 with only 1.15v!!(4.4 @1.1 at the moment)
Try to lower voltage or go 4.4 ghz.
Lets be honest there is no real difference between 4.2 or 4.6 ghz in gaming. Just set multicore enhancement to enabled,thats the biggest push to performance any ways.
Amd thin about deliding your cpu, that brought my temp down by 15°C.


----------



## nick81

Hey guys

Newbie here!









I am looking to build my first HTPC and have come to the conclusion that the Silverstone cases will most likely match my requirements.

I will try to carefully list the build components and setup I will follow in order to hopefully get the best advice from the pro's here.

I have made the build on PCPartPicker. Here's the link:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Yb69f7

*1- The case will be positioned horizontally below my TV. I am listing this point first as the one thing I cannot compromise on, is cooling. I live in Dubai and even though my flat is air conditioned 24/7, I have always taken great care when it comes to cooling elements for my laptops... So are these cases suitable for such a setup? Or is it better to keep them in a vertical position because of the cooling vents positions?*

2 - Would the 980 TI Matrix fit in this case? And is it even worth it? Would it overheat due to the small size of the case? In all benchmarks/reviews the Matrix shows up to 10 degrees cooler than the next coolest 980 TI... So I am pretty sure that's the best card I can get for my build both in term of cooling and performance.

3- Any advice on the other components I have selected?

As I mentioned, I am mostly concerned about cooling. I don't want to worry about modding the case so really need to have a case that will have good/great stock cooling...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick81*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> Newbie here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking to build my first HTPC and have come to the conclusion that the Silverstone cases will most likely match my requirements.
> 
> I will try to carefully list the build components and setup I will follow in order to hopefully get the best advice from the pro's here.
> 
> I have made the build on PCPartPicker. Here's the link:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Yb69f7
> 
> *1- The case will be positioned horizontally below my TV. I am listing this point first as the one thing I cannot compromise on, is cooling. I live in Dubai and even though my flat is air conditioned 24/7, I have always taken great care when it comes to cooling elements for my laptops... So are these cases suitable for such a setup? Or is it better to keep them in a vertical position because of the cooling vents positions?*
> 
> 2 - Would the 980 TI Matrix fit in this case? And is it even worth it? Would it overheat due to the small size of the case? In all benchmarks/reviews the Matrix shows up to 10 degrees cooler than the next coolest 980 TI... So I am pretty sure that's the best card I can get for my build both in term of cooling and performance.
> 
> 3- Any advice on the other components I have selected?
> 
> As I mentioned, I am mostly concerned about cooling. I don't want to worry about modding the case so really need to have a case that will have good/great stock cooling...
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Dont get the noctua fan, it will not be able to handle the i7 6700k at 4,4 ghz for too long, get the big shuriken as posted alot already in this thread.

The 980Ti is a custom style graphics card, the reference style cards might be better since they blow the hot air through the back of your case instead of trapping inside the gpu chamber.
But I have seen alot of other people buying custom design graphic cards, so I wait for their opinion aswell.
I have a reference style 970 and it gets quite load and it will actually hit 80°C when gaming on max speeds.

Not sure if u actually need the 600w, the 500w will be enough unless you want to OC like crazy and mount 4 hdds.


----------



## EMINENT1

I think I have successfully overclocked my 6700k to 4.6 on 1.3v with Big Shuriken 2 rev. B in a RVZ02B.

Getting idle 42-45c on ambient mobo of 37 in a 25c room on balanced setting in Windows 10. Real Benched 5 times and passed Cinebench as well.


----------



## zackfalcon

Anybody know how an Intel Core-i7 4790 with stock cooler would fare on the RVZ02?


----------



## halpo

RVZ01, RVZ02/ML08 - what are the quality/ temperature differences? Looking to put an I7 6700k and travel with it, not sure which is a better choice.


----------



## zackfalcon

Also, would one of the HGST 7k1000 7200rpm laptop hard drives fit in the SSD drive cages?


----------



## halpo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Scythe BIG Shuriken Rev.2 B
> 
> Scythe BIG Shuriken Rev.2 B
> 
> and
> 
> Scythe BIG Shuriken Rev.2 B
> 
> LOL
> 
> ok, real top 3 list
> 
> Scythe BIG Shuriken Rev.2 B
> 
> Noctua NH-L12 (with top 120mm fan changed to a slim 120mm fan)
> 
> Silverstone NT06-PRO
> 
> CRYORIG C1
> 
> Wait . . . . OK, top 4
> 
> then you got water AIOs
> 
> Corsair H55
> 
> Silverstone Tundra 03 slim (but it's not that good at cooling anything overclocked)
> 
> Will really need to know the CPU it's going to cool


RVz02 listed as supporting up to 58mm cpu coolers, and the silverstone NT06-Pro is listed at 82 mm so I do not believe this will fit, which leaves the question to suitable cpu coolers for those of us without access to cryorig or scythe products!


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> 1.3V is just really really much voltage for 4.5 ghz. I can run my 4790k at 4,5 with only 1.15v!!(4.4 @1.1 at the moment)
> Try to lower voltage or go 4.4 ghz.
> Lets be honest there is no real difference between 4.2 or 4.6 ghz in gaming. Just set multicore enhancement to enabled,thats the biggest push to performance any ways.
> Amd thin about deliding your cpu, that brought my temp down by 15°C.


I wasn't thinking undervolting my 6700k but when I read your stuff, I tried aswell.
Runs at 4.425mhz with 1,136v like a charm.

thanks for the idea.


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> Also, would one of the HGST 7k1000 7200rpm laptop hard drives fit in the SSD drive cages?


ye it would as long its a 2,5 inch one, what is usually the case with laptop drives.


----------



## blasko229

It's the windowed case and yes its easy to take the acrylic part out.


----------



## zackfalcon

According to this: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1496-page3.html

_The RVZ02 has a spot for a 2.5-inch drive underneath the PSU_, but I've never seen anyone use it, nor is it referenced in any of the other reviews I've seen. I did wonder why those bracket like things are there, but can anyone confirm, please?


----------



## nick81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> Dont get the noctua fan, it will not be able to handle the i7 6700k at 4,4 ghz for too long, get the big shuriken as posted alot already in this thread.
> 
> The 980Ti is a custom style graphics card, the reference style cards might be better since they blow the hot air through the back of your case instead of trapping inside the gpu chamber.
> But I have seen alot of other people buying custom design graphic cards, so I wait for their opinion aswell.
> I have a reference style 970 and it gets quite load and it will actually hit 80°C when gaming on max speeds.
> 
> Not sure if u actually need the 600w, the 500w will be enough unless you want to OC like crazy and mount 4 hdds.


Thanks for the reply

I did some more research last night and I think I might be better off getting the Silverstone FTZ01 case. Would you recommend this?
As for the CPU Cooler I will get the Silverstone Tundra TD03-Slim (watercooled). Even though PCPartPicker lists it as "incompatible", I have seen at least 3 persons using that in a mini-ITX silverstone build.
Considering I will not be overclocking either my CPU or GPU, I think I will get the 6700 instead of the 6700K. Would that be better from a cooling point of view?

As for the GPU, any recommendations on a reference 980TI that still has good stock cooling. As I mentioned, I don't want to bother too much with modding. It's not that I don't know how to do it, it's just that I don't have much free time in the evenings anymore (busy job, family, 2 kids, you know what I mean...) and I'd rather use it to enjoy my "beast" right away. Plus, I'll be ordering all parts from abroad which is why I am asking for help here to ensure that all components "fit" inside the case and that I don't end up with a bad surprise in a couple week.... I got an estimate after adding all parts to my cart on Amazon.de and without the VAT it'all come up to ~1500 euros which is well within my budget. I might bring it down further by switching to a reference 980TI.

Thanks again for your help! Hope you can assist with the few remaining queries I have above!


----------



## mprime




----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Can easily paint it, am just lazy ahahahaha!
> 
> Also like I said, if theres enough interest I can do some orders for people
> Although I think you're gonna have to cut the window in the panel yourself cause shipping will be expensive and take long and stuff


Tell me what to do and take my money!!! lol


----------



## mprime

Can anyone recommend any other 980ti for the RVZ02 other than the reference. Also would the Scythe/shurikan cooler fit on on 1151 mobo/CPU? are they really that more efficient than Noctua?


----------



## mprime

Also can anyone recommend a good LED strip that you can change via program and not remote?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> I wasn't thinking undervolting my 6700k but when I read your stuff, I tried aswell.
> Runs at 4.425mhz with 1,136v like a charm.
> 
> thanks for the idea.


Nice to hear man ;(
How are temps?


----------



## nick81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> Can anyone recommend any other 980ti for the RVZ02 other than the reference. Also would the Scythe/shurikan cooler fit on on 1151 mobo/CPU? are they really that more efficient than Noctua?


I am interested to know as well what would be the best 980 TI for these cases. I am personally interested in the FTZ01 case but I guess it's pretty similar to the RVZ02 when it comes to cooling/space restriction.
Every single 980TI I read about shows that the fans blow air towards the heatsink (which is logical) but the person who replied to me above actually told me that for such a small case, what's best is the reference 980TI that blows air outwards...
Would the Gigabyte G1 be suitable? I know the fans blow air towards the heatsink but every single review shows it as being extremely efficient at cooling. It's practically 200 euros cheaper than the Matrix which is pretty amazing... I also found the evga 980 TI Hybrid with water cooling. Would it work for this case? There are some pretty big tubes sticking out so I guess it pretty much rules out using it in the Silverstone cases.

As for the Noctua, I was planning to get the L9i but I am now thinking of getting the Silverstine thundra TD03-slim water cooling. I found some people using it without issues. I am pretty sure it might give the best possible results.

Still waiting for more feedback here of course.... I am THAT close to pressing on the checkout button but I really really don't want to shoot myself in the foot


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Nice to hear man ;(
> How are temps?


it's 60ish °C under prime95 what is rly good, it used to be 70+ under 4,4 Ghz, rly happy that the cpu is running so cool now.


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick81*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I did some more research last night and I think I might be better off getting the Silverstone FTZ01 case. Would you recommend this?
> As for the CPU Cooler I will get the Silverstone Tundra TD03-Slim (watercooled). Even though PCPartPicker lists it as "incompatible", I have seen at least 3 persons using that in a mini-ITX silverstone build.
> Considering I will not be overclocking either my CPU or GPU, I think I will get the 6700 instead of the 6700K. Would that be better from a cooling point of view?
> 
> As for the GPU, any recommendations on a reference 980TI that still has good stock cooling. As I mentioned, I don't want to bother too much with modding. It's not that I don't know how to do it, it's just that I don't have much free time in the evenings anymore (busy job, family, 2 kids, you know what I mean...) and I'd rather use it to enjoy my "beast" right away. Plus, I'll be ordering all parts from abroad which is why I am asking for help here to ensure that all components "fit" inside the case and that I don't end up with a bad surprise in a couple week.... I got an estimate after adding all parts to my cart on Amazon.de and without the VAT it'all come up to ~1500 euros which is well within my budget. I might bring it down further by switching to a reference 980TI.
> 
> Thanks again for your help! Hope you can assist with the few remaining queries I have above!


I cant rly tell about the FTZ01 case, but from what i've read its way easier to get good temperatures because the case is alittle bit larger + you can mount case fans.

If you go with the 01 case, then you might aswell get a custom design one, I've read good stuff about the strix version from Asus. If you go for a reference design one, get the superclocked von EVGA.

there are good youtube videos for both rvz01 and rvz02, check partpicker aswell, there are alot of good builds with comments and pictures.

The 6700k has a higher base and turbo boost clock, even if you dont plan on overclocking, the 6700k will be faster than the 6700. (Base 4 ghz vs 3,4 ghz ; Turbo 4,2 ghz vs 4 ghz). And if you are really going for the larger case + watercooling, it would be such a waste not to OC. Overclocking is so easy these days with the new "uefi Bios", you don't really need to be a "pro" to overclock.

Amazon.de isnt the cheapest one, as you said its abroad, I guess you are from Austria?, maybe check alternate.at! Your stuff will be sent from germany aswell, but few parts are cheaper. (I live in Austria and I just recently bought parts from both Amazon.de and Alternate)

cheers man!


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> Can anyone recommend any other 980ti for the RVZ02 other than the reference. Also would the Scythe/shurikan cooler fit on on 1151 mobo/CPU? are they really that more efficient than Noctua?


I've read good stuff about the reference design one from EVGA, the Superclocked version of the 980ti.

I have the shuriken on a 6700k so ye, it fits the socket 1151, even if its not stated on the box of the cooler. (on the manufacturers website it says its compatible to 1151)

As for the noctua L9i and the shuriken, I had the noctua and I wasnt really happy with the temperatures. After alot of reasearch it simply turned out that it is not that good for high tdp cpus. Its not that much better than the boxed coolers except its more silent.
So I bought the shuriken and im very happy with the temperatures. (Shuriken is even cheaper).
It is a kinda unfair comparison though, because the shuriken is at least 50% bigger than the noctua.

You might want to try the larger noctua cooler, but then you have to take off one of the fans or change it to a slim one(discussed few post earlier)

cheers man!


----------



## nick81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> I cant rly tell about the FTZ01 case, but from what i've read its way easier to get good temperatures because the case is alittle bit larger + you can mount case fans.
> 
> If you go with the 01 case, then you might aswell get a custom design one, I've read good stuff about the strix version from Asus. If you go for a reference design one, get the superclocked von EVGA.
> 
> there are good youtube videos for both rvz01 and rvz02, check partpicker aswell, there are alot of good builds with comments and pictures.
> 
> The 6700k has a higher base and turbo boost clock, even if you dont plan on overclocking, the 6700k will be faster than the 6700. (Base 4 ghz vs 3,4 ghz ; Turbo 4,2 ghz vs 4 ghz). And if you are really going for the larger case + watercooling, it would be such a waste not to OC. Overclocking is so easy these days with the new "uefi Bios", you don't really need to be a "pro" to overclock.
> 
> Amazon.de isnt the cheapest one, as you said its abroad, I guess you are from Austria?, maybe check alternate.at! Your stuff will be sent from germany aswell, but few parts are cheaper. (I live in Austria and I just recently bought parts from both Amazon.de and Alternate)
> 
> cheers man!


I actually live in Dubai... But based on my research, Amazon.de is the cheapest: no VAT + low shipping compared to other websites I checked. Plus, it's the only Amazon country website that can ship every single part to me...

I finally settled on the 980TI G1 (windforce fans) which I got for approx 200 euros less than the Matrix. It supposedly has great cooling as well.
Can you recommend some good case fans that could fit the FTZ01 case?

Cheers!


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> Also can anyone recommend a good LED strip that you can change via program and not remote?


NZXT Hue+

https://www.nzxt.com/products/HUE-Plus

Fully controllable (via software) RGB LED system


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> Can anyone recommend any other 980ti for the RVZ02 other than the reference. Also would the Scythe/shurikan cooler fit on on 1151 mobo/CPU? are they really that more efficient than Noctua?


The G1 Gaming is probably your best bet if your RVZ02 is stock, it has the biggest heat-sink so will provide the most passive cooling with lack of airflow.

Yes, multiple people have used the scythe BIG shuriken 2 REV B on 1151 boards in this forum! The 1151 socket has the same mounting holes as the 115X series sockets

Also if you are talking about the Noctua LH9i, its not the best cooler you can fit. It is a stock cooler replacement for HTPC/ server cases and is rated at 65W TDP (though the manual claims it is adequate for up to 75W) It is not aimed at over-clocked or enthusiast hardware by any stretch of imagination.

Noctua as a brand has really really good fans, but remember just cause it's Noctua doesn't mean its the best all the time.


----------



## nick81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> The G1 Gaming is probably your best bet if your RVZ02 is stock, it has the biggest heat-sink so will provide the most passive cooling with lack of airflow.
> 
> Yes, multiple people have used the scythe BIG shuriken 2 REV B on 1151 boards in this forum! The 1151 socket has the same mounting holes as the 115X series sockets
> 
> Also if you are talking about the Noctua LH9i, its not the best cooler you can fit. It is a stock cooler replacement for HTPC/ server cases and is rated at 65W TDP (though the manual claims it is adequate for up to 75W) It is not aimed at over-clocked or enthusiast hardware by any stretch of imagination.
> 
> Noctua as a brand has really really good fans, but remember just cause it's Noctua doesn't mean its the best all the time.


I don't mean to hijack your conversation with @mprime but I think we're both asking the same questions so we might both benefit from your answers









I am glad you suggested the G1 gaming because this is the exact GPU I have settled on after a couple days of research for the 980TI with best passive cooling AND great performance.

One thing that I still haven't gotten a reply is the CPU cooling solution. I have found on some other forums, someone using the TD03-Slim (water/liquid cooling). Would you recommend this or the Scythe Shuriken?

Cheers!


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick81*
> 
> One thing that I still haven't gotten a reply is the CPU cooling solution. I have found on some other forums, someone using the TD03-Slim (water/liquid cooling). Would you recommend this or the Scythe Shuriken?
> 
> Cheers!


Don't think the Silverstone TD03-Slim will fit the RVZ02, it would just fit in the RVZ01, Pump is 39mm high, rad is 22mm and the fan is 15mm = Total 76mm.

On the RVZ02 there are no 120mm fan mounts so no place to mount the rad/fans

EDIT. Sorry just looked back through posts and you are looking at the FTZ01 not the RVZ02.

Yes the TD03-Slim will fit and it looks like a nice cooler BUT all reviews I have seen say it's no good with any overclocks or hot running CPUs, the RAD just can't get rid of the heat because it's thin.

http://3dgameman.com/reviews/1754/silverstone-tundra-td03-slim-liquid-cpu-cooler great review of the TD03-slim

Another AIO that fits is the corsair H55


----------



## nick81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Don't think the Silverstone TD03-Slim will fit the RVZ02, it would just fit in the RVZ01, Pump is 39mm high, rad is 22mm and the fan is 15mm = Total 76mm.
> 
> On the RVZ02 there are no 120mm fan mounts so no place to mount the rad/fans
> 
> EDIT. Sorry just looked back through posts and you are looking at the FTZ01 not the RVZ02.
> 
> Yes the TD03-Slim will fit and it looks like a nice cooler BUT all reviews I have seen say it's no good with any overclocks or hot running CPUs, the RAD just can't get rid of the heat because it's thin.
> 
> Another AIO that fits is the corsair H55


I am getting the FTZ01 actually. Would it be fine in your opinion?


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick81*
> 
> I am getting the FTZ01 actually. Would it be fine in your opinion?


Here is a review of the cooler http://3dgameman.com/reviews/1754/silverstone-tundra-td03-slim-liquid-cpu-cooler

Silverstones AIO are very good quality, Had the original Tundra TD03 in my old system and it was great at cooling but it was around 40mm thick.
As long as where you have the pc has good cool air flow the cooler should be a good choice


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick81*
> 
> I don't mean to hijack your conversation with @mprime but I think we're both asking the same questions so we might both benefit from your answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you suggested the G1 gaming because this is the exact GPU I have settled on after a couple days of research for the 980TI with best passive cooling AND great performance.
> 
> One thing that I still haven't gotten a reply is the CPU cooling solution. I have found on some other forums, someone using the TD03-Slim (water/liquid cooling). Would you recommend this or the Scythe Shuriken?
> 
> Cheers!


Hey not a problem!
Any information on here is for all to benefit!

The G1 Gaming has a big ol' heatsink that is actually longer than the card, and so should have maximum surface area to dissipate hear, its rated at 600W TDP, which is more than what most entire systems consume, but thats 10% theoretical maximum and 90% marketing

however Im not sure how well the card will boost if you are going to put it in an RVZ02 stock.
It will perform just fine and is factory overclocked anyway so dont be afraid!

Like I said, if your RVZ02 is stock, you have nowhere to mount a fan or radiator on the outside shell
However, with the windowed version, it looks like the screws may be able to sit in the ventilation slots just find, only need to make sure the rad+fan+waterblock height is less than about 60mm overall.
With the FILTERED version, you can do a similar thing after punching some holes in the inner mesh.
However, Im not sure how well these panels will hold the weight of the radiator and fan!


----------



## nick81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Hey not a problem!
> Any information on here is for all to benefit!
> 
> The G1 Gaming has a big ol' heatsink that is actually longer than the card, and so should have maximum surface area to dissipate hear, its rated at 600W TDP, which is more than what most entire systems consume, but thats 10% theoretical maximum and 90% marketing
> 
> however Im not sure how well the card will boost if you are going to put it in an RVZ02 stock.
> It will perform just fine and is factory overclocked anyway so dont be afraid!
> 
> Like I said, if your RVZ02 is stock, you have nowhere to mount a fan or radiator on the outside shell
> However, with the windowed version, it looks like the screws may be able to sit in the ventilation slots just find, only need to make sure the rad+fan+waterblock height is less than about 60mm overall.
> With the FILTERED version, you can do a similar thing after punching some holes in the inner mesh.
> However, Im not sure how well these panels will hold the weight of the radiator and fan!


Actually I am getting the FTZ01 case.

Your comment regarding mounting the radiator/fan on the outside shell is regarding the TD03 right? The FTZ01 already comes with two 120mm case fans. Do you think I'll be able to use the TD03 Slim in that case?

Edit : actually I just got my answer.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=533
They actually recommend the TD03 for that case


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> I've read good stuff about the reference design one from EVGA, the Superclocked version of the 980ti.
> 
> I have the shuriken on a 6700k so ye, it fits the socket 1151, even if its not stated on the box of the cooler. (on the manufacturers website it says its compatible to 1151)
> 
> As for the noctua L9i and the shuriken, I had the noctua and I wasnt really happy with the temperatures. After alot of reasearch it simply turned out that it is not that good for high tdp cpus. Its not that much better than the boxed coolers except its more silent.
> So I bought the shuriken and im very happy with the temperatures. (Shuriken is even cheaper).
> It is a kinda unfair comparison though, because the shuriken is at least 50% bigger than the noctua.
> 
> You might want to try the larger noctua cooler, but then you have to take off one of the fans or change it to a slim one(discussed few post earlier)
> 
> cheers man!


NICE! Would you happen to have a link to which shuriken model?


----------



## mprime

Would you recommend a
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Hey not a problem!
> Any information on here is for all to benefit!
> 
> The G1 Gaming has a big ol' heatsink that is actually longer than the card, and so should have maximum surface area to dissipate hear, its rated at 600W TDP, which is more than what most entire systems consume, but thats 10% theoretical maximum and 90% marketing
> 
> however Im not sure how well the card will boost if you are going to put it in an RVZ02 stock.
> It will perform just fine and is factory overclocked anyway so dont be afraid!
> 
> Like I said, if your RVZ02 is stock, you have nowhere to mount a fan or radiator on the outside shell
> However, with the windowed version, it looks like the screws may be able to sit in the ventilation slots just find, only need to make sure the rad+fan+waterblock height is less than about 60mm overall.
> With the FILTERED version, you can do a similar thing after punching some holes in the inner mesh.
> However, Im not sure how well these panels will hold the weight of the radiator and fan!


Thanks for the info. Would you recommend the G1 over a the standard NVIDIA reference card? I had the Windowed version and just hated how cheap it looked. And I am a fan of dust fliters lol I no where have your talent as far as case modding but I try to think creatively.







Just a little concerned about those temps lol. I wonder what silverstone was thinking when it came to designing the RVZ02? I mean I love the look of both but clearly the before cools better right.


----------



## Virid

To follow up on my previous post made a little while back, I have completed my travel build for the ML08.

Specs
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-4995-KR
Cooler: SilverStone Argon Series AR06
RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB
PSU: SILVERSTONE SX500-LG

Monitor: ASUS VN247H-P 23.6"

*Travel Case: Pelican iM2950 Storm Case*

The monitor was the slimmest I could find. It's super annoying that all the words you can search for with respect to a monitor: thin, narrow, small form factor, etc can also be used to describe the bezel. In this application, I care nothing for the bezel so it was pretty frustrating and took a lot of hunting around to settle on the monitor I chose. Worse still, because of the way the case foam works (4 or 5 seperate layers of foam on top of each other that can be customized individually) I could have botched the build by getting a monitor that was too thick. Luckily, this one works just fine for my needs.

The case wasn't the smallest I could find that fit my dimensions, but it was the cheapest oddly enough. I'm 6' tall, and the travel case comes up to my waist. The width is the bigger problem. It's just a bit too wide to easily fit through doors without bumping into things. I blame the ML08 more than the case. The ML08 is pretty big all things considered. Its advantage is how thin it is, but for my need I think something more cubic would suit better. Then, I could get an appropriately smaller monitor and get away with a more travel-able case. That said, the whole set up is fantastic and has already made an 8 hour trip by car in freezing weather excellently.

I know from searching ocn that this sort of idea comes up every so often. Hopefully my post has enough keywords to catch on people's searches. If you guys would like, I can post photos of the ML08 fully packed and the case this weekend.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> Would you recommend a
> Thanks for the info. Would you recommend the G1 over a the standard NVIDIA reference card? I had the Windowed version and just hated how cheap it looked. And I am a fan of dust fliters lol I no where have your talent as far as case modding but I try to think creatively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little concerned about those temps lol. I wonder what silverstone was thinking when it came to designing the RVZ02? I mean I love the look of both but clearly the before cools better right.


Agree with you, silverstone made stupid choices especially after learning from 2 versions of the RVZ01.
Nvidia reference coolers are meant as functional showpieces more than anything, Nvidia focuses on the actual GPU chip

The board partners buy these chips and drop them onto their own cards, basically all their research is focused on the cooler and other components on the PCB.
So basically any non-Nvidia cooler will be better cooling wise, and thats why they are often factory overclocked cause temps are not as much of an issue.

IMO the Nvidia cooler looks amazing, especially as a showpiece with a windowed case.

However, it might actually be a little bit better in the RVZ02 because blower style cards exhaust all the heat out the back near the I/O plugs and are less dependant on the
airflow inside your case.

There are tradeoffs eveywhere, welcome to PC building lol


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virid*
> 
> To follow up on my previous post made a little while back, I have completed my travel build for the ML08.
> 
> Specs
> CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-4995-KR
> Cooler: SilverStone Argon Series AR06
> RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB
> PSU: SILVERSTONE SX500-LG
> 
> Monitor: ASUS VN247H-P 23.6"
> 
> *Travel Case: Pelican iM2950 Storm Case*
> 
> The monitor was the slimmest I could find. It's super annoying that all the words you can search for with respect to a monitor: thin, narrow, small form factor, etc can also be used to describe the bezel. In this application, I care nothing for the bezel so it was pretty frustrating and took a lot of hunting around to settle on the monitor I chose. Worse still, because of the way the case foam works (4 or 5 seperate layers of foam on top of each other that can be customized individually) I could have botched the build by getting a monitor that was too thick. Luckily, this one works just fine for my needs.
> 
> The case wasn't the smallest I could find that fit my dimensions, but it was the cheapest oddly enough. I'm 6' tall, and the travel case comes up to my waist. The width is the bigger problem. It's just a bit too wide to easily fit through doors without bumping into things. I blame the ML08 more than the case. The ML08 is pretty big all things considered. Its advantage is how thin it is, but for my need I think something more cubic would suit better. Then, I could get an appropriately smaller monitor and get away with a more travel-able case. That said, the whole set up is fantastic and has already made an 8 hour trip by car in freezing weather excellently.
> 
> I know from searching ocn that this sort of idea comes up every so often. Hopefully my post has enough keywords to catch on people's searches. If you guys would like, I can post photos of the ML08 fully packed and the case this weekend.


sounds really nice!
I travel periodically and I already wondered how I can transport my RVZ02, but that Travel Case seems too huge for me, I woudnt have enough place for my actual luggage









What other cases did you come across in your reseach that you might find good, just for the tower?


----------



## Virid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> sounds really nice!
> I travel periodically and I already wondered how I can transport my RVZ02, but that Travel Case seems too huge for me, I woudnt have enough place for my actual luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What other cases did you come across in your reseach that you might find good, just for the tower?


Pelican has a nice advanced search feature where you can search by dimensions. I went and put in the ML08 dimensions here.

My original search before I started including peripherals and the monitor pointed me at the 1560 protector, it came up in the above search too. The im2950 is pretty much checked baggage only or fedexing it to yourself if the trip is long enough to justify the delay. Amazon had 1 or 2 other companies offering professional-quality travel cases, but they were all too small for what I was looking for so I didn't put much effort into researching them.

How do you plan to get by on transporting just the case? In my case, the im2950 was actually about perfect for transporting a whole gaming setup with ml08/rvz02. If you went with a tenkeyless keyboard and a very small monitor (probably twice as hard to get a monitor that is both small and thin than it was for me to find the asus one), you might be able to get by with a smaller case. It's quite the project


----------



## jmdulay

Hi everyone, great looking builds here!

Just got the ML08B (Filtered with Handle) version and the only way I can keep my reference 980 Ti from throttling too much is with 75% Fan Speed which is quite loud if the PC is right next to you on the table.

My question is, would I be better served by a 980 Ti with an aftermarket cooler such as the Twin Frozr/Strix/Windforce? I know SilverStone rep Tony Ou gave some input on the RVZ02/ML08 performing better with an open-air GPU but I believe that's true for the windowed version with unrestricted intakes. What about for the filtered version?

I wish I had a non-reference GPU to test with but unfortunately I only have one. My GPU sits comfortably at its 83C temp target but I'm afraid my GPU Boost gets limited unless I really ramp the fans up. It's either sacrifice some performance or use headphones to forego the noise and maximize power.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

The rig isn't completely done yet but for reference, it's the ML08B-H, 6700k, Z170N Gaming 5, GTX 980 Ti (Stock Blower).


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmdulay*
> 
> Hi everyone, great looking builds here!
> 
> Just got the ML08B (Filtered with Handle) version and the only way I can keep my reference 980 Ti from throttling too much is with 75% Fan Speed which is quite loud if the PC is right next to you on the table.
> 
> My question is, would I be better served by a 980 Ti with an aftermarket cooler such as the Twin Frozr/Strix/Windforce? I know SilverStone rep Tony Ou gave some input on the RVZ02/ML08 performing better with an open-air GPU but I believe that's true for the windowed version with unrestricted intakes. What about for the filtered version?
> 
> I wish I had a non-reference GPU to test with but unfortunately I only have one. My GPU sits comfortably at its 83C temp target but I'm afraid my GPU Boost gets limited unless I really ramp the fans up. It's either sacrifice some performance or use headphones to forego the noise and maximize power.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> The rig isn't completely done yet but for reference, it's the ML08B-H, 6700k, Z170N Gaming 5, GTX 980 Ti (Stock Blower).


If you arent too fussed about dust/ willing to clean your cooler often, pop off the filter on the GPU side and see how that goes for you
it should be the same as having a windowed panel as the cutouts are identical!


----------



## nick81

Hey guys

I am going to need an honest answer on this...

I have yet again delayed the purchase of my "completed" build parts. What triggered that are 2 things actually. 3 if we count my wife's reaction.

1 - We are very likely going to know much more about Pascal in April. With a little bit of luck, the actual GPU's will be sold early summer. Whenever someone suggests waiting for the new GPU's, the typical reply is "why wait when you can game right now". Well here's the thing, I already have a high end gaming laptop that allows me to play any game I throw at it (AW17 with a 980m mxm). This will be sold of course once I buy my "beast" HTPC. I'll replace it with an Ultrabook for surfing and stuff. That purchase will probably happen soon as my wife's laptop is dying.
So if I am "good" right now, would it make more sense to wait till summer and buy the "beast" with the GPU it deserves?

2- Unrelated but basically the reason why I believe my wife will shoot me where I stand: I will be buying a PS4 early April. I bought my PS3 with Uncharted 2 and Uncharted 4 is the reason I'll finally be buying the PS4 now. So buying BOTH a ps4 and an HTPC within a month will be stretching it. I already get funny looks when I game...

So to be honest, and it's not even a matter of budget, I think I am going to stick to my crappy Android box for a while longer, buy my PS4 and buy a deadly Pascal powered HTPC in Summer... Can anyone related to all this? Am I making the right choice?


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick81*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I am going to need an honest answer on this...
> 
> I have yet again delayed the purchase of my "completed" build parts. What triggered that are 2 things actually. 3 if we count my wife's reaction.
> 
> 1 - We are very likely going to know much more about Pascal in April. With a little bit of luck, the actual GPU's will be sold early summer. Whenever someone suggests waiting for the new GPU's, the typical reply is "why wait when you can game right now". Well here's the thing, I already have a high end gaming laptop that allows me to play any game I throw at it (AW17 with a 980m mxm). This will be sold of course once I buy my "beast" HTPC. I'll replace it with an Ultrabook for surfing and stuff. That purchase will probably happen soon as my wife's laptop is dying.
> So if I am "good" right now, would it make more sense to wait till summer and buy the "beast" with the GPU it deserves?
> 
> 2- Unrelated but basically the reason why I believe my wife will shoot me where I stand: I will be buying a PS4 early April. I bought my PS3 with Uncharted 2 and Uncharted 4 is the reason I'll finally be buying the PS4 now. So buying BOTH a ps4 and an HTPC within a month will be stretching it. I already get funny looks when I game...
> 
> So to be honest, and it's not even a matter of budget, I think I am going to stick to my crappy Android box for a while longer, buy my PS4 and buy a deadly Pascal powered HTPC in Summer... Can anyone related to all this? Am I making the right choice?


I can relate. Pascal is almost around the corner. I'd like to see what it brings to the table. That, plus the other factors holding me back, means I've got no choice but to wait.


----------



## ZodiacG66

From some of the story's I have seen online Nvidia and AMD seem to be going for power efficiency over "fps" power with the next run of cards.

May be wrong but over the years the boost from last gen to new gen has been getting less and less every time


----------



## Quintin2

A little update on my build and testing
Gigabyte GTX 960 4GB with Windforce 2x cooling solution and 750 GB WD HDD (5400 rpm) installed.

First thoughs:
On idle this HDD is most noisy component in the system. From dead silent to hearable from 1,5 [m] away. Its not loud, but its there.
When stressed just CPU there is added noise from Scythe fan running at 1200 RPM.
And that is all good news.
Now, for the bad:
GPU when stressed give off strange noise (frequency 1500 to 2700 [Hz]). Its like coil whine but on much lower frequency. Its the most anoying and loudest noise in entire system during stress.
Tried to reduce clocks, increase clocks, increase voltage, limit frames. From all this only limiting frames make change in noise frequency (bringing it down) and intensity of it. But its still there and so annoying.
Another thing is the fan in PSU. It is by far most quiet PSU with active cooling I've ever worked with. But there is subtle noise from it (like old HDD durnig writing/reading operations would make).
PSU is acceptable but GPU is no go. Any advice on dealing with that strange noise issue?

And for the temps:
IDLE and internet browsing:
CPU - 26 to 28 °C (fan speed: 700 RPM)
GPU - 32 to 34 °C (GPU side panel removed, fan speed: 0 RPM)
GPU - 36 to 38 °C (GPU side panel on with filter, 0 RPM)
HDD - 27 °C (GPU side panel removed)
HDD - 30 °C (GPU side panel on with filter)
SSD - 28 °C (GPU side panel removed)
SSD - 30 °C (GPU side panel on with filter)
MB - 46 °C

STRESSED: (3h of Unigine Valley max settings on 1080p - 1h with GPU side panel removed and 2h with GPU side panel on with filter) and for CPU (CPU-Z stress aplied)
CPU - 38 to 40 °C (fan speed: 1320 RPM)
GPU - 52 to 54 °C (GPU side panel removed, fan speed: 800 RPM)
GPU - 66 to 67 °C (GPU side panel on with filter, 1130 RPM)
HDD - 32 °C (GPU side panel removed)
HDD - 41 °C (GPU side panel on with filter)
SSD - 32 °C (GPU side panel removed)
SSD - 42 °C (GPU side panel on with filter)
MB - 49 °C


----------



## brawleyman

@Quintin2 Thanks for getting some valuable numbers up there for the RVZ02/ML08. That's pretty much been the consus for those of us with these cases and filters, about a 10 degree drop in GPU temps without the filter. It's a pain to take the sides off and blow some air thru, but it makes my system much quieter because the fans aren't spinning quite as fast.

@DrAwesome95 So, I found out that my office is adding a workshop (perk for employees) that will include metal and wood working tools, including a laser cutter that we can use any time after hours! I'm going to experiment with that on my own case once it is installed. I have a few ideas, thankfully there is a 2nd identical panel with these cases to experiment with.









Oh yeah, I found this at Home Depot that I can cut up and use as a grill guard for the opening on top of my case (still haven't done anything with it yet). Super cheap and I think it will work great for a grill. It's actually a piece of gutter guard. I have it sitting in my office still along with some door edge trim from Autozone to test out once I get some fans.


----------



## DrAwesome95

@brawleyman

Hey that's great news!
I'm thinking of actually doing a bit of prototyping and sending it off to Silverstone as a suggestion for the next version of the RVZ02/ML08
Plenty of great ideas floating around this forum

Give me a yell if you'd like my CAD drawings / dimensions and such to save some time.


----------



## brawleyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> @brawleyman
> 
> Hey that's great news!
> I'm thinking of actually doing a bit of prototyping and sending it off to Silverstone as a suggestion for the next version of the RVZ02/ML08
> Plenty of great ideas floating around this forum
> 
> Give me a yell if you'd like my CAD drawings / dimensions and such to save some time.


Cool beans, I appreciate it! I'm thinking of perhaps keeping with the same style as the factory vents, just extending it across the entire top of the case for a nice uniform look and mounting holes for the fans with spacers so they aren't right up against the metal. We will see how it goes. They plan on having the laser cutter in place by the end of March before an open house for our office.

While at it, I might just see about working on some custom side panels from scratch that won't have the stupid "J" shape. The case will have an actual bottom and top fixed with removable side panels...









Shoot, if I'm doing that, I might as well create an entire custom case myself!


----------



## zackfalcon

Wow. It's fortunate you guys have the tools and skills necessary for the case mod.

If I ever shoot on getting one, the most I can probably do is drill holes on the top (and bottom?) part of the panels, LOL!

And I wouldn't be surprised if that creates issues down the line (paint peeling, warping, etc.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quintin2*
> 
> A little update on my build and testing
> Gigabyte GTX 960 4GB with Windforce 2x cooling solution and 750 GB WD HDD (5400 rpm) installed.
> 
> First thoughs:
> On idle this HDD is most noisy component in the system. From dead silent to hearable from 1,5 [m] away. Its not loud, but its there.
> When stressed just CPU there is added noise from Scythe fan running at 1200 RPM.
> And that is all good news.
> Now, for the bad:
> GPU when stressed give off strange noise (frequency 1500 to 2700 [Hz]). Its like coil whine but on much lower frequency. Its the most anoying and loudest noise in entire system during stress.
> Tried to reduce clocks, increase clocks, increase voltage, limit frames. From all this only limiting frames make change in noise frequency (bringing it down) and intensity of it. But its still there and so annoying.
> Another thing is the fan in PSU. It is by far most quiet PSU with active cooling I've ever worked with. But there is subtle noise from it (like old HDD durnig writing/reading operations would make).
> PSU is acceptable but GPU is no go. Any advice on dealing with that strange noise issue?
> 
> And for the temps:
> IDLE and internet browsing:
> CPU - 26 to 28 °C (fan speed: 700 RPM)
> GPU - 32 to 34 °C (GPU side panel removed, fan speed: 0 RPM)
> GPU - 36 to 38 °C (GPU side panel on with filter, 0 RPM)
> HDD - 27 °C (GPU side panel removed)
> HDD - 30 °C (GPU side panel on with filter)
> SSD - 28 °C (GPU side panel removed)
> SSD - 30 °C (GPU side panel on with filter)
> MB - 46 °C
> 
> STRESSED: (3h of Unigine Valley max settings on 1080p - 1h with GPU side panel removed and 2h with GPU side panel on with filter) and for CPU (CPU-Z stress aplied)
> CPU - 38 to 40 °C (fan speed: 1320 RPM)
> GPU - 52 to 54 °C (GPU side panel removed, fan speed: 800 RPM)
> GPU - 66 to 67 °C (GPU side panel on with filter, 1130 RPM)
> HDD - 32 °C (GPU side panel removed)
> HDD - 41 °C (GPU side panel on with filter)
> SSD - 32 °C (GPU side panel removed)
> SSD - 42 °C (GPU side panel on with filter)
> MB - 49 °C


How'd you get both the HDD and the GPU to fit? Is the GPU is less than 8 inches long, or did you make a custom solution? Would a constant 40+ °C have any adverse effects on HDD longevity?


----------



## Quintin2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> snip
> How'd you get both the HDD and the GPU to fit? Is the GPU is less than 8 inches long, or did you make a custom solution? Would a constant 40+ °C have any adverse effects on HDD longevity?


Forgot to mention HDD is 2,5" so it sits in drive cage on MB side. I have removed 4 protrusions from it so the drive is siting there without additional force from these clips. It was mentioned few times here that mechanical drives would bend under them so thank you all for heads-up. As for HDD temps constant is 32°C and 40+ is only when whole system stressed. According to drive data sheet that temps are within operating range far from top 65°C allowed so it should have no impact on HDD longevity.
GPU dimensions are: H=36 L=244 W=114 mm so approximately 9,6" long. As for putting HDD inside GPU chamber it would shorten lifespan of HDD because of temps around it will be 65 °C and drive would heat up to 70+ when the system is stressed. I am strongly against putting GPU and HDD or SSD together in one chamber inside RVZ02.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> @Quintin2 Thanks for getting some valuable numbers up there for the RVZ02/ML08. That's pretty much been the consus for those of us with these cases and filters, about a 10 degree drop in GPU temps without the filter. It's a pain to take the sides off and blow some air thru, but it makes my system much quieter because the fans aren't spinning quite as fast.
> 
> snip


Temps when only filter is removed are pretty much the same. Difference is like 2 or 3 °C on GPU so not much. Temps posted earlier were taken when whole panel was removed so the GPU was pretty much running like on open bench. I find this temps satisfying. Spike in noise from the fans (800 RPM open case vs 1300 RPM closed case) is very little. Biggest noise issue is the strange noise from the card. Remove that from equation and it is near perfect mITX silent rig for me









Done burn in with Unigine Valley running in "extreme hd" settings for 10h and buzzing noise from card is still present ;(


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quintin2*
> 
> I have removed 4 protrusions from it so the drive is siting there without additional force from these clips. It was mentioned few times here that mechanical drives would bend under them so thank you all for heads-up. As for HDD temps constant is 32°C and 40+ is only when whole system stressed. According to drive data sheet that temps are within operating range far from top 65°C allowed so it should have no impact on HDD longevity.
> GPU dimensions are: H=36 L=244 W=114 mm so approximately 9,6" long. As for putting HDD inside GPU chamber it would shorten lifespan of HDD because of temps around it will be 65 °C and drive would heat up to 70+ when the system is stressed. I am strongly against putting GPU and HDD or SSD together in one chamber inside RVZ02.


Woah, must've missed that bending part. Thanks for the heads-up as well. I got myself a 1TB 7200 2.5 HDD, I would not want that thing to break.

As for my 3.5 HDD, I guess I'd have to get creative as to where I would mount that. Someone in here posted a picture of mounting the HDD (2 of them, even!) on the motherboard side as well, though I'm hoping there's enough of a temperature difference to make it worth it.


----------



## DrAwesome95

A bit off topic, but I want to clear up some stuff about Nvidia's Pascal GPUs.

If anyone's familiar with Nvidia's marketing strategy, they always release the lowest and the over the top cards for their new generation ages before
the rest of the lineup. The Ti cards, which are often the best value cards come last.

For Maxwell, it was the 750Ti was launched about half a year before the Titan X, which was launched a few months before the main 900 series lineup, then the 980Ti came and wiped
the floor.

Similar things should happen with Pascal, but it will be even more drawn out because of HBM. HBM2 is being mass produced, so there shouldn't have supply problems but there will
be some cards that will have GDDR5X (basically the same as current GDDR5 with twice the memory bandwidth)

So there is potential for the Pascal launch to be real complicated. I wouldn't count on Pascal being 'right around the corner', at least not for the full lineup.
At the same time I could be wrong and Nvidia could have another marketing strategy. But this is my honest opinion


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> A bit off topic, but I want to clear up some stuff about Nvidia's Pascal GPUs.
> 
> If anyone's familiar with Nvidia's marketing strategy, they always release the lowest and the over the top cards for their new generation ages before
> the rest of the lineup. The Ti cards, which are often the best value cards come last.
> 
> For Maxwell, it was the 750Ti was launched about half a year before the Titan X, which was launched a few months before the main 900 series lineup, then the 980Ti came and wiped
> the floor.
> 
> Similar things should happen with Pascal, but it will be even more drawn out because of HBM. HBM2 is being mass produced, so there shouldn't have supply problems but there will
> be some cards that will have GDDR5X (basically the same as current GDDR5 with twice the memory bandwidth)
> 
> So there is potential for the Pascal launch to be real complicated. I wouldn't count on Pascal being 'right around the corner', at least not for the full lineup.
> At the same time I could be wrong and Nvidia could have another marketing strategy. But this is my honest opinion


I would suggest anyone that hasn't got a computer yet and plans to buy one to buy NOW, there is ALWAYS something coming around the corner.
When Pascal will be released, there will be new models released later that year, then the TI version comes around the corner few months later and then the second generation is already announced and then you want to wait again.

What you can do now is simply buying what you wanted to buy e.g. 970gtx(price is dropping), play all games on full hd and then wait for 2nd generation or 3rd generation pascal(or newer) and upgrade to 4k. I highly doubt that the performance jump will be that high.

You might at max get the performance jump of around gtx 970 -> gtx 980. With the 980 not worth the extra money nor the extra power.


----------



## halpo

has anyone put this case in a backpack and carried it on a plane?


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> I would suggest anyone that hasn't got a computer yet and plans to buy one to buy NOW, there is ALWAYS something coming around the corner.
> When Pascal will be released, there will be new models released later that year, then the TI version comes around the corner few months later and then the second generation is already announced and then you want to wait again.
> 
> What you can do now is simply buying what you wanted to buy e.g. 970gtx(price is dropping), play all games on full hd and then wait for 2nd generation or 3rd generation pascal(or newer) and upgrade to 4k. I highly doubt that the performance jump will be that high.
> 
> You might at max get the performance jump of around gtx 970 -> gtx 980. With the 980 not worth the extra money nor the extra power.


I know there is always something around the corner, but it's not like I have the money NOW to get, say, a 970. I also have other things that need addressing, so I might as well wait.

Plus, I'm also not convinced I can stay with last gen graphics cards for long, anyway. For all the power of the 970 and the AMD equivalent, it buckles under anything past high/ultra on 1080p at 60fps, possibly due to the inevitable inefficiencies of porting over games from the relatively new consoles over to the PC - and it might only get worse as publishers optimize for the consoles more.

I do NOT have the money to switch cards every 2 years, and it's not like the 970 is cheap where I am, anyway.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> I know there is always something around the corner, but it's not like I have the money NOW to get, say, a 970. I also have other things that need addressing, so I might as well wait.
> 
> Plus, I'm also not convinced I can stay with last gen graphics cards for long, anyway. For all the power of the 970 and the AMD equivalent, it buckles under anything past high/ultra on 1080p at 60fps, possibly due to the inevitable inefficiencies of porting over games from the relatively new consoles over to the PC - and it might only get worse as publishers optimize for the consoles more.
> 
> I do NOT have the money to switch cards every 2 years, and it's not like the 970 is cheap where I am, anyway.


Planning a PC more than 2-3 months in advance is never going to work out, technology evolves fast, markets and prices change too.
You sort of set yourself a budget for whatever purpose you want it for, and when you reach that number, you build the best PC you can at that time.

Chances are your PC wont be the 100% best bang for buck in the next couple of weeks, regardless of how good it is.

DO
Target ---> Budget ---> Parts ---> Build
DONT
Target ---> Parts ---> Budget ---> Build


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> has anyone put this case in a backpack and carried it on a plane?


I recently travelled with my ML08 yesterday, however it will not fit into any standard sized backpack.
It will fit into like a DJ's mixer deck bag, but those are way over cabin size

The reason is the RVZ02 chassis depth, its close to 380mm whereas the max cabin bag ive ever seen is 365

The Fractal Node 202 would fit, but I would rather gnaw my own foot off than work in that case, where no space for drives and useless fan mounts on top of GPU

I removed the GPU, and repacked it into the original shipping case, with some extra padding and reinforcing with waterproof tape.


----------



## baomeista

Yo, anyone knows how often you should "clean" for Dust in the RVZ02.
Mine is running like a month already, cant see any dust inside yet. Might gonna open the windows tomorrow.

Any other experiences?


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> has anyone put this case in a backpack and carried it on a plane?


I saw a video of it on YouTube in a bag that he intends to carry with him on a plane. It's not a backpack, but it does seem to be carry on luggage. There are Amazon links to the bag in the description.


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> Yo, anyone knows how often you should "clean" for Dust in the RVZ02.
> Mine is running like a month already, cant see any dust inside yet. Might gonna open the windows tomorrow.
> 
> Any other experiences?


Mine got a 120mm circle of dust around the CPU fan. I have only cleaned it once. It took a few weeks to get the circle. It was only really noticeable when I removed the dust filter. I'm using the ID-Cooling IS-50 cooler. The PSU fan didn't seem to create any dust.


----------



## nick81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> A bit off topic, but I want to clear up some stuff about Nvidia's Pascal GPUs.
> 
> If anyone's familiar with Nvidia's marketing strategy, they always release the lowest and the over the top cards for their new generation ages before
> the rest of the lineup. The Ti cards, which are often the best value cards come last.
> 
> For Maxwell, it was the 750Ti was launched about half a year before the Titan X, which was launched a few months before the main 900 series lineup, then the 980Ti came and wiped
> the floor.
> 
> Similar things should happen with Pascal, but it will be even more drawn out because of HBM. HBM2 is being mass produced, so there shouldn't have supply problems but there will
> be some cards that will have GDDR5X (basically the same as current GDDR5 with twice the memory bandwidth)
> 
> So there is potential for the Pascal launch to be real complicated. I wouldn't count on Pascal being 'right around the corner', at least not for the full lineup.
> At the same time I could be wrong and Nvidia could have another marketing strategy. But this is my honest opinion


I fully agree with your post but in my case, the reason why delaying is an "easier" decision, is that I already have a gaming laptop that can play every single game I throw at it and granted, a crappy android box that allows me to watch tv shows and movies on my TV. So delaying isn't affecting me really.

As for Pascal, I am potentially ready to buy the Titan-equivalent card that should be unveiled first as you mentioned it in your post... I only hope that behemoth will fit in a small case like the Silverstone, and most importantly that it won't start a fire in my living room in case it needs better cooling than what these cases can provide...
Do you guys know anyone who is actually using a Titan X in a Silverstone case??


----------



## halpo

are there any differences in temperatures with real world performance between the RVZ01, RVZ02, ML08 models?


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> are there any differences in temperatures with real world performance between the RVZ01, RVZ02, ML08 models?


The ML08 and RVZ02 are identical internally, so their temps would be too. The filtered versions have very tiny increases in temps, of a few degrees with the filter on, although the filter can easily be removed to match the windowed version. The RVZ01 is much larger, and has room for a radiator and more fans, so obviously has more cooling options.


----------



## Funkynex

Hi

I am downsizing my rig and i am looking at the RVZ02 to replace my Corsair 450D, i do have a couple of questions though.

1. Will my Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming fit? - I searched the thread and it seems like it will fit, but better to be safe and ask









2. Which CPU cooler do you recommend for this case? It will be cooling a i7 3770k at stock speed, i will not overclock. I looked at the first post under the "recommended components" but maybe something new has come up, that is better


----------



## halpo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Funkynex*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am downsizing my rig and i am looking at the RVZ02 to replace my Corsair 450D, i do have a couple of questions though.
> 
> 1. Will my Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming fit? - I searched the thread and it seems like it will fit, but better to be safe and ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Which CPU cooler do you recommend for this case? It will be cooling a i7 3770k at stock speed, i will not overclock. I looked at the first post under the "recommended components" but maybe something new has come up, that is better


I just wanted to comment because this is a pretty new post, I don't own these cases and I am not positive, but I believe if you do not plan on overclocking an Argon Ar06 would be sufficient, one of the few coolers which does fit. The scythe big shuriken b2 I believe it is called was rated highly, I think this was it, worth looking into. These are not available here so I did not pay too much attention, I hope this was at least of some help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausf*
> 
> The ML08 and RVZ02 are identical internally, so their temps would be too. The filtered versions have very tiny increases in temps, of a few degrees with the filter on, although the filter can easily be removed to match the windowed version. The RVZ01 is much larger, and has room for a radiator and more fans, so obviously has more cooling options.


Thanks! Is the RVZ01 considered the better case? I am having a very hard time choosing between cases and knowing this will help. I like the cooling options on this but I hear it is hard to work in. Is there any RVZ01 or RVZ02 owner who wishes they had chosen differently, or anyone who has tried both and could comment?


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> Thanks! Is the RVZ01 considered the better case? I am having a very hard time choosing between cases and knowing this will help. I like the cooling options on this but I hear it is hard to work in. Is there any RVZ01 or RVZ02 owner who wishes they had chosen differently, or anyone who has tried both and could comment?


I chose the RVZ02 because I liked the way it looked, much more so than the concave shape of the RVZ01, but aesthetics are entirely subjective. As for working in the case, yes, the RVZ01 requires a little more effort, but it's not so difficult that it is impossible to work in. The graphics card riser for example is part of the drive caddy, so all that must be removed to install it.

As for cooling options, they are limited by size. I went with the ID-Cooling IS-50 because it was the cheapest one I could get that didn't look like cheap Chinese junk. Temperatures on my i7 2600 are 30-40C at idle and 60-70C stress tested. It also has a 120mm fan, which means it can shift air at lower RPM, and so quieter, than a smaller fan. It also happens to be slightly less complicated to install than the Shuriken, and half the price for me. Obviously regional differences, exchange rates, and sales will change prices. Search for low profile CPU cooler and you'll find many different models.


----------



## Funkynex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> I just wanted to comment because this is a pretty new post, I don't own these cases and I am not positive, but I believe if you do not plan on overclocking an Argon Ar06 would be sufficient, one of the few coolers which does fit. The scythe big shuriken b2 I believe it is called was rated highly, I think this was it, worth looking into. These are not available here so I did not pay too much attention, I hope this was at least of some help.
> Thanks! Is the RVZ01 considered the better case? I am having a very hard time choosing between cases and knowing this will help. I like the cooling options on this but I hear it is hard to work in. Is there any RVZ01 or RVZ02 owner who wishes they had chosen differently, or anyone who has tried both and could comment?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausf*
> 
> I chose the RVZ02 because I liked the way it looked, much more so than the concave shape of the RVZ01, but aesthetics are entirely subjective. As for working in the case, yes, the RVZ01 requires a little more effort, but it's not so difficult that it is impossible to work in. The graphics card riser for example is part of the drive caddy, so all that must be removed to install it.
> 
> As for cooling options, they are limited by size. I went with the ID-Cooling IS-50 because it was the cheapest one I could get that didn't look like cheap Chinese junk. Temperatures on my i7 2600 are 30-40C at idle and 60-70C stress tested. It also has a 120mm fan, which means it can shift air at lower RPM, and so quieter, than a smaller fan. It also happens to be slightly less complicated to install than the Shuriken, and half the price for me. Obviously regional differences, exchange rates, and sales will change prices. Search for low profile CPU cooler and you'll find many different models.


Thank you both for your replys.

I now have some more to work with, the next step is finding a mini-itx motherboard for my i7 3770k, hopefully i can find one used in or around Denmark where i live.


----------



## halpo

I can't get ahold of the cryorig or scythe, nor noctua l9i coolers where I am. What are good alternatives for the RVZ02 which can support overclocking an i7 6700k ? Is the corsair h60 going to fit, or do I need to stick with the argon ar06?


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> I can't get ahold of the cryorig or scythe, nor noctua l9i coolers where I am. What are good alternatives for the RVZ02 which can support overclocking an i7 6700k ? Is the corsair h60 going to fit, or do I need to stick with the argon ar06?


Ive seen people with the Zalman's CNPS8900 Quiet and with the Xigmatek Janus, never read about any complains so far.
You might wanna give the the Silverstone cooles a try aswell.


----------



## halpo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> Ive seen people with the Zalman's CNPS8900 Quiet and with the Xigmatek Janus, never read about any complains so far.
> You might wanna give the the Silverstone cooles a try aswell.


The zalman is not available either, but the Janus is available here, and I believe ALL of silverstones coolers. The only one listed that I see as compatible is the janus, and the AR06. I thought I saw someone using a corsair h60 but it is confusing between the different models and different clearances.


----------



## Pintek

Ended up picking up a RVZ02B and a silverstone sf 600w psu to put my current system into from my bit fenix prodigy

specs as fallowed
Motherboard: Asus M4A88-TI deluxe mini itx AM3
CPU: AMD phenom II 1045t oc 3.4ghz
HEATSINK: scythe big shuriken 2 rev. B w/ noctua NF-A15PWM -to tall :c- (upgrading fan to Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 140mmx15mm)
RAM: 16gb Corsair vengeance 1600mhz
SSD: ocz agility 3 2.5" 60gb
HDD: 2.5" western digital blue 750gb
GPU: HIS ATI 7950 H795F3G2M (will be replaced by a asus R9 nano)
DRIVE: LG blu ray drive (will run off ESATA off the back of the motherboard till I can grab a internal option

after I switch to the rvz02b I'll have these fans left over
NF-A15pwm
NF-P14 FLX
NF-S12A
NF-12pwm
Scythe sy 1212SL12-p
Coolermaster 200m megaflow

Motherboard already has extra little heatsinks added to all the vrm with enzotech mos-c1 copper heatsinks.

Would this case benefit from making some exhaust slots on the bottom side by the motherboard to be similar to the rvz01 an then add 60mm fans along that opening maybe added some ducting to keep the motherboard exhaust draw from spilling over next to the psu?

And even more so crazy since i'm using a nano should I try to squeeze one of my 120mm fans next to it for exhaust or intake. Also thinking about doing something like the original steam box an further partitioning the motherboard from the rest of the case an around the cpu fan to maximize airflow? Kinda wish I had the courage to have a 90o connector replace the vertical power plug next to the ram to help allow air to exhaust even more.

like in this picture but no HD ontop of the enclosure


On another note guess my old "server" mountain mods bob slay rig will get some 120mm fans if I don't use the spares I have (140mm fans will not fit in that case)


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pintek*
> 
> Would this case benefit from making some exhaust slots on the bottom side by the motherboard to be similar to the rvz01 an then add 60mm fans along that opening maybe added some ducting to keep the motherboard exhaust draw from spilling over next to the psu?
> 
> And even more so crazy since i'm using a nano should I try to squeeze one of my 120mm fans next to it for exhaust or intake. Also thinking about doing something like the original steam box an further partitioning the motherboard from the rest of the case an around the cpu fan to maximize airflow? Kinda wish I had the courage to have a 90o connector replace the vertical power plug next to the ram to help allow air to exhaust even more.
> 
> like in this picture but no HD ontop of the enclosure
> 
> 
> On another note guess my old "server" mountain mods bob slay rig will get some 120mm fans if I don't use the spares I have (140mm fans will not fit in that case)


I think some people in this thread (DrAwesome, iirc) have already confirmed that adding vents to the TOP part of the chassis does help in cooling (the GPU), even without adding fans up there. Not sure if doing so for the bottom would help the PSU much, as in its vertical orientation, it's only a few millimetres off the ground, anyway.

I'm also not sure if you can put fans in the bottom (if I understood your comment correctly) as the free space there seems narrower than the free space above the GPU.

If or when I do pull trigger on the RVZ02 though, my hit list of case mods to do, are as follows:

Make vents at the top and the bottom. Can be as simple as some patterned holes - I'm not really sure I can do much more without proper tools.
Somehow attach case fans above the GPU, assuming the GPU I can get by the time isn't some massive Strix monstrosity. I'm looking at drilling holes at the top part of the SSD bay / side, where I can screw in half an 80mm fan and leave the other half dangling over the GPU / side, but I'm not entirely sure of the measurements.
Possibly the hardest, if at all possible - make a custom drive bay the can accommodate a 3.5" HDD, and 2 x 2.5" SDDs / HDD (stacked), side by side, to go where the two (what it looks like) space wasting SSD trays are now. Again, not sure of the measurements.


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> Possibly the hardest, if at all possible - make a custom drive bay the can accommodate a 3.5" HDD, and 2 x 2.5" SDDs / HDD (stacked), side by side, to go where the two (what it looks like) space wasting SSD trays are now. Again, not sure of the measurements.


That will actually be pretty easy to do. Remove the 2.5" brackets. Replace one with the 3.5" drive and the other with a cheap eBay caddy.


Here's a pic to give you an idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Pintek

I actually mean adding a extra vent on the bottom for the motherboard and cpu to be able to exhaust hot air more effectively. I talk about the Psu only in isolating it's exhaust and the new motherboard exhaust vents to avoid possibility of one having lower pressure.

Gpu should be a bit easier once my nano comes in. Might do something like get a sunon blower to force air to blow all out the exhaust of the card.

Hope that clears things up!

I'm not sure on larger hard drives but that may be in part I've been using 2.5 drives for so long.


----------



## madboyv1

I'm pretty much done with my ML08 build... I've got several interior shots regarding the front panel that I have not seen anyone do as well as pics of my modifications... Should I put it all here or make my own thread? I was going to do a build log but got lazy about starting it.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausf*
> 
> That will actually be pretty easy to do. Remove the 2.5" brackets. Replace one with the 3.5" drive and the other with a cheap eBay caddy.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic to give you an idea of what I'm talking about.


Something like that, yes. But I can't pull the trigger yet, as I don't have the exact measurements, just speculation to go on from. I wouldn't want to get rid of the ODD bay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> I'm pretty much done with my ML08 build... I've got several interior shots regarding the front panel that I have not seen anyone do as well as pics of my modifications... Should I put it all here or make my own thread? I was going to do a build log but got lazy about starting it.


You're gonna have to ask the owners of this thread, but if you ever make your own, please give us some links!


----------



## halpo

debating for a while between ML08 and SG13 for a portable case. Thinking of going with the SG13 even though its fugly as hell, because it can certainly fit in carry on and can support a 120mm radiator, and the good low profile coolers are not available here. Save me?


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> debating for a while between ML08 and SG13 for a portable case. Thinking of going with the SG13 even though its fugly as hell, because it can certainly fit in carry on and can support a 120mm radiator, and the good low profile coolers are not available here. Save me?


Sounds like you have answered your own question. If you intend on flying with your PC the ML08 probably won't fit, and is not Liquid Cooling friendly at all.


----------



## sugarbear7

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on an ML08 case with an ASRock Fatal1ty ITX board and a Samsung 950 Pro m.2 pcie drive. The m.2 slot is on the back of the motherboard, and the ML08's cutout should make access easy.

My concern is heat - I'm hearing reports that the 950 Pro can get very hot.

Is there enough ventilation in the case for the m.2 drive? Has anyone had a heat issue with an m.2 drive attached in a similar motherboard spot in an ML08/RVZ02?


----------



## Pintek

Seeing how tight it is in my rvz02 I'd get a couple of small fans that fit in the grill above the io ports maybe if really paranoid get a stick on heat sink for the SSD?

I'm running a much older Asus m4a88t-i deluxe itx am3 but can imagine it getting a little toasty what kind of heat sink you using and how big of a fan?


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarbear7*
> 
> I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on an ML08 case with an ASRock Fatal1ty ITX board and a Samsung 950 Pro m.2 pcie drive. The m.2 slot is on the back of the motherboard, and the ML08's cutout should make access easy.
> 
> My concern is heat - I'm hearing reports that the 950 Pro can get very hot.
> 
> Is there enough ventilation in the case for the m.2 drive? Has anyone had a heat issue with an m.2 drive attached in a similar motherboard spot in an ML08/RVZ02?


I have Gigabyte's GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 motherboard and the M.2 slot is practically in the same place (though turned 180 degrees) and the drive is almost completely visible through the cutout. If I remember correctly there is practically no ventilation, nor do I think there any space for a fan. Any off the shelf heatsink would likely be too big to fit in the space either. However, I have not done any substantial measurements. When I get a chance I'll take a picture as it is installed on my build (unless someone beats me to it).


----------



## halpo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Sounds like you have answered your own question. If you intend on flying with your PC the ML08 probably won't fit, and is not Liquid Cooling friendly at all.


I have ruled out liquid cooling going with an i7 6700 and argon ar06 cooler. If this can be carried on, I would like to take it over the SG13. If anyone can confirm it would do fine sizing regulation wise I would greatly appreciate that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarbear7*
> 
> I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on an ML08 case with an ASRock Fatal1ty ITX board and a Samsung 950 Pro m.2 pcie drive. The m.2 slot is on the back of the motherboard, and the ML08's cutout should make access easy.
> 
> My concern is heat - I'm hearing reports that the 950 Pro can get very hot.
> 
> Is there enough ventilation in the case for the m.2 drive? Has anyone had a heat issue with an m.2 drive attached in a similar motherboard spot in an ML08/RVZ02?


I am just guessing here but I think it would do fine. There is a cutout it looks like at the back of the case giving the m.2 its own compartment almost.


----------



## sugarbear7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pintek*
> 
> Seeing how tight it is in my rvz02 I'd get a couple of small fans that fit in the grill above the io ports maybe if really paranoid get a stick on heat sink for the SSD?
> 
> I'm running a much older Asus m4a88t-i deluxe itx am3 but can imagine it getting a little toasty what kind of heat sink you using and how big of a fan?


Looking at the space above the I/O, I can't figure out what kind of fans would fit in there and, since the m.2 slot is on the back of the board, I'm not sure that would help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> I have Gigabyte's GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 motherboard and the M.2 slot is practically in the same place (though turned 180 degrees) and the drive is almost completely visible through the cutout. If I remember correctly there is practically no ventilation, nor do I think there any space for a fan. Any off the shelf heatsink would likely be too big to fit in the space either. However, I have not done any substantial measurements. When I get a chance I'll take a picture as it is installed on my build (unless someone beats me to it).


Looking forward to the pics!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> I have ruled out liquid cooling going with an i7 6700 and argon ar06 cooler. If this can be carried on, I would like to take it over the SG13. If anyone can confirm it would do fine sizing regulation wise I would greatly appreciate that!
> I am just guessing here but I think it would do fine. There is a cutout it looks like at the back of the case giving the m.2 its own compartment almost.


Here's a pic of an installed motherboard from the back, where the m.2 slot would be. You're right, in that the drive will have it's own compartment but, it's pretty slim. I wonder if passive cooling on that side would be enough...


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarbear7*
> 
> I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on an ML08 case with an ASRock Fatal1ty ITX board and a Samsung 950 Pro m.2 pcie drive. The m.2 slot is on the back of the motherboard, and the ML08's cutout should make access easy.
> 
> My concern is heat - I'm hearing reports that the 950 Pro can get very hot.
> 
> Is there enough ventilation in the case for the m.2 drive? Has anyone had a heat issue with an m.2 drive attached in a similar motherboard spot in an ML08/RVZ02?



Here is a picture from my own rig. It's a Gigabyte Z170N with an 850 Evo not the 950 Pro so I can't say much for it overheating but there is an image of the space it has and the side panel above to show where the grill is in relation to it. Hope this helps somewhat


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> I have Gigabyte's GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 motherboard and the M.2 slot is practically in the same place (though turned 180 degrees) and the drive is almost completely visible through the cutout. If I remember correctly there is practically no ventilation, nor do I think there any space for a fan. Any off the shelf heatsink would likely be too big to fit in the space either. However, I have not done any substantial measurements. When I get a chance I'll take a picture as it is installed on my build (unless someone beats me to it).


Hi, I'd like to ask if there's any trouble or potential issues with having the sata ports facing sideways instead of upwards when installing in the rvz02 / ml08? Thanks!


----------



## Pintek

I did find that a 30mm x 30mm x 10mm fan fits above the io shield mounting is another thing but even fishing line I think would do it.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi, I'd like to ask if there's any trouble or potential issues with having the sata ports facing sideways instead of upwards when installing in the rvz02 / ml08? Thanks!


On my board I found them quite awkward to install, in no way do I recommend using right angled connectors or if so have the right angled connector going into the drive not into the board. Unfortunately I had no cables with straight connectors on both ends so that is what I had to do. Because of where the drives are, the right angled connectors point upwards into the panel and require being folded somewhat to prevent it bulging against the side. Check if your motherboard has any upwards connectors, as mine had 2 which made it a lot easier to work with. Gigabyte Z170N in ML08 here


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> On my board I found them quite awkward to install, in no way do I recommend using right angled connectors or if so have the right angled connector going into the drive not into the board. Unfortunately I had no cables with straight connectors on both ends so that is what I had to do. Because of where the drives are, the right angled connectors point upwards into the panel and require being folded somewhat to prevent it bulging against the side. Check if your motherboard has any upwards connectors, as mine had 2 which made it a lot easier to work with. Gigabyte Z170N in ML08 here


Ahh I see what you mean about the right angled connector pointing into the casing panel if its used on the drive. But in what way was the side facing sata ports on the motherboards awkward to install? Are they too close to the psu or psu holder? Thanks!

Edit: Ohh, I think with right angled sata cables, if used on the side facing ports they'd be going the wrong way as well into the side panel?


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Ahh I see what you mean about the right angled connector pointing into the casing panel if its used on the drive. But in what way was the side facing sata ports on the motherboards awkward to install? Are they too close to the psu or psu holder? Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Ohh, I think with right angled sata cables, if used on the side facing ports they'd be going the wrong way as well into the side panel?


It's a matter of space. There is very little space between the edge of the motherboard (and SATA connectors) and the PSU, something like less than 30mm. That may seem decent, but you'll likely be using that space to route cables as well so it gets pretty crowded. I WILL say you can install normal SATA connectors, but you might need a pair of long needle nose pliers or a long hemostat clamp to help hold things as you work it in. As for right angle connectors, it all matters what direction the angle is in. if you look hard enough you can find them in any direction.

I have 4 devices plugged into my SATA ports. Two 1TB SSDs, a tray load BD burner, and an eSATA passthrough connector. The later two I had to use the relatively normal SATA cable/connector, but the SSDs I installed with these suckers: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=445 . Can't get much smaller than that imo. Assuming I finally write up my "build log" this weekend I'll reference you when I link it so you can see what space I was dealing with.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Ahh I see what you mean about the right angled connector pointing into the casing panel if its used on the drive. But in what way was the side facing sata ports on the motherboards awkward to install? Are they too close to the psu or psu holder? Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Ohh, I think with right angled sata cables, if used on the side facing ports they'd be going the wrong way as well into the side panel?


There is room for the cables between the motherboard and psu, it is simply awkward working out which ones to plug in first so you don't make it even more difficult plugging in other cables. And yes, with the right angled cables I have, they were pointing down into the bottom panel which would have made it even more awkward. You could look around to see if there are sata cables with the right angle going the opposite direction but the ones I had pointed down


----------



## Quintin2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi, I'd like to ask if there's any trouble or potential issues with having the sata ports facing sideways instead of upwards when installing in the rvz02 / ml08? Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeBiteScares*
> 
> On my board I found them quite awkward to install, in no way do I recommend using right angled connectors or if so have the right angled connector going into the drive not into the board. Unfortunately I had no cables with straight connectors on both ends so that is what I had to do. Because of where the drives are, the right angled connectors point upwards into the panel and require being folded somewhat to prevent it bulging against the side. Check if your motherboard has any upwards connectors, as mine had 2 which made it a lot easier to work with. Gigabyte Z170N in ML08 here


Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI here. It is identical in layout. I have connected SSD and HDD to SATA ports on the side of the board. It is fidgety work to do it after MB and PSU are installed in the RVZ02B, but doable. (Straight connectors).

On Gigabyte MB SATA ports oriented sideways are located on edge facing PSU:




I passed using SATA ports facing upwards as more cables under CPU heatsink would restrict some of already limited airflow.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> It's a matter of space. There is very little space between the edge of the motherboard (and SATA connectors) and the PSU, something like less than 30mm. That may seem decent, but you'll likely be using that space to route cables as well so it gets pretty crowded. I WILL say you can install normal SATA connectors, but you might need a pair of long needle nose pliers or a long hemostat clamp to help hold things as you work it in. As for right angle connectors, it all matters what direction the angle is in. if you look hard enough you can find them in any direction.
> 
> I have 4 devices plugged into my SATA ports. Two 1TB SSDs, a tray load BD burner, and an eSATA passthrough connector. The later two I had to use the relatively normal SATA cable/connector, but the SSDs I installed with these suckers: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=445 . Can't get much smaller than that imo. Assuming I finally write up my "build log" this weekend I'll reference you when I link it so you can see what space I was dealing with.


Ahh thanks madboyv1 & SnakeBiteScares! Am looking to build my first mini-itx and considering the ml08, but was wondering about the side facing sata ports on the Gigabyte boards. Will consider other boards with upright sata ports now.
Thanks again.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quintin2*
> 
> Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI here. It is identical in layout. I have connected SSD and HDD to SATA ports on the side of the board. It is fidgety work to do it after MB and PSU are installed in the RVZ02B, but doable. (Straight connectors).
> 
> On Gigabyte MB SATA ports oriented sideways are located on edge facing PSU:
> 
> I passed using SATA ports facing upwards as more cables under CPU heatsink would restrict some of already limited airflow.


Ohh thanks also to Quintin2, for the info & pics! Was looking for pics like this!


----------



## jmdulay

Hi guys, just sharing my recently built but still quite incomplete rig.

ML08B-H (Filtered with Handles)
6700k, Z170N-Gaming5, G.Skill Trident Z, 980 Ti, SX500-LG

Excuse the phone photos, will take better ones when I'm truly done with the build.




I'm still lacking storage as that MX100 SSD is just a placeholder. I plan on getting 2 500GB or 1TB 850 EVO SSDs and one M.2 SSD. Would I be facing any sort of overheating issues with the 950 Pro? I know those high temps are the results of synthetic benchmarks, I was wondering what the real world day-to-day usage would be like? Or would I be better served with just the M.2 850 EVO 500GB (Half the price of the 950 Pro 512GB in our country).


----------



## Pintek

ordered 3 more 30mmx10mm evercool fans to put in the grill thats over the io ports for more force exhaust just will need to think of a good way to wire them all together. Need to figure out a duct for my gfx card so all the hot air doesn't go back into it an scratch my head on other ways to help with cooling. Found I can fit a 15mm scythe 120mm fan next to my reference 7950 as exhaust though think I need a higher satic pressure fan for blowing through the filter?


----------



## jeff1101

Just sharing my rvz02 build

Id-cooling is-50 iceland









It's 57mm in height, (lower than the Scythe Big Shuriken by 1mm)









I did a little research and it uses the same 120 mm fan as the fan in the PSU I am using for this build, the Silverstone 500W SFX-L Gold. So they would match and look good together.

















Its got 5 direct touch heatpipes









Also got some Corsair Vengeance DDR4-8GB memory (4GB each)

















Here is the memory installed.









I am a neat freak so I hate cables tucked where they are visible. I tucked the 6 pin motherboard power cables underneath the motherboard and was even able to tuck the 24 pin power cable underneath the PSU ! Boy did that cable give me problems. But I managed to do it.

















And here it is with cables managed.









To further reduce cable clutter I went for M.2 SSD so that I don't have to have SATA cables snaking around inside the case. For M.2 I used Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB. One thing to remember when using the 80mm M.2s in ASUS z170i Pro Gaming motherboard and raven rvz02 case is that the case motherboard tray hole obstructs the attachemnt screw for the M.2 board. I realized this when I already installed the motherboard and cabled it so that I had to remove the motherboard again to install the M.2 SSD. That was a royal pain in the a!!!!









*Motherboard* ASUS Z170I PRO GAMING LGA1151 Z170 DDR 4 Mini-ITX Motherboard
*CPU* Intel Core i7-6700 3.40-4.0GHz Skylake
*Memory* Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB Dual DDR4 2400 CL14 (CMK8GX4M2A2400C14) (4Gb x2)
*GPU* Vga Sapphire R9-390 NITRO 8gb 256bit ddr5
*CPU* cooler ID-cooling IS-50
*PSU* SilverStone SFX-L Strider Gold 500W PSU
*Case* SilverStone Raven Z 02 Black Slim Mini ITX Gaming Case with Window - USB 3.0
*SSD* Samsung 850 EVO M.2 250GB


----------



## jeff1101

Continuing Part 2 of my itx build. Just want to share my experience building this for anyone interested in this case/motherboard/cpu cooler combo.

The i7-6700. The 65W TDP non-K processor very much matches the CPU profile for this type of case/cooler. Anything more and it would be a challenge to cool the CPU.


Here is the i7-6700 stock cooler vs. id-cooling is-50.


The asus z170i pro gaming comes with a unique CPU installation tool. Decided to try it out.


The way it works is you attach the CPU to the installation tool. It fits like a frame. I'm guessing it prevents the CPU from moving when attaching to the sockets thus helping the connection pads underneath the CPU to align with the matching pads in the socket.


Whats weird is the tool is left attached to the CPU when you lock the CPU to the socket! I guess this extra shim/frame? would also help the processor PCB from bending? due to the thinness of skylake CPU PCBs and the heavy weight of some coolers.


Applied the id-cooling thermal compound that came with the cooler.


Since the cooler uses direct touch heat pipes, I used a bit more TIM since the base would not be totally flat. The exposed heatpipes would have crevices where the heatpipe mates with the baseplate. Here I used more than the prescribed grain of rice size.


Another tip. I used the screw (used to mount the fan to the heatsink) to tuck the fan wire around the fan frame so it doesn't go loose inside the case and snag the fan blades.


And here it is mounted on the motherboard. Pretty proud of my work here. The wires are managed cleanly and I don't see the usual mess of wires tucked above the PSU.


I just love the id-cooling is50. Its almost like this cooler was designed for the asus z170i pro gaming motherboard and the rvz02 case. Because the baseplate of the is50 is offset (its not centered) on the 120mm fan, despite the size of the fan, the heatsink still clears the DIMM slots and the DDR4 memory modules. This means I can remove the memory without first removing the cpu heatsink.


It also clears the PCIe slots with lots to spare.


Height wise, it isnt too tall that it would exceed the height restriction (58mm) of the rvz02 case. Here you can see it still has about 4mm clearance before the fan hits the side of the case.


Best of all, since in the rvz02 the motherboard stands upside down (from the usual orientation from most mid tower cases), the cooler is oriented with the heat pipe bend at the bottom side.


Again this would be the correct heatpipe orientation for this kind of vertical position for best cooling performance. I'm loving this cooler! Everything just went together like they were designed that way.










Everything went so well, I didn't have to repeat anything. It just worked on first power-on.
My first POST. It recognized the M.2 SSD right away!


----------



## jeff1101

Part 3. I want to share my experience fitting the Sapphire R9 390 Nitro graphics card to the rvz02 case.









This version has the backplate. The GPU speed also got a bump to 1040 Mhz. (From the original 1010 Mhz). I actually prefer the original with no backplate but more on that later. I think they are phasing out the original model without the backplate since this is the only one available for the Sapphire R9 390. I actually wish that for the added price they included a free game instead. (Like Rise of the Tomb Raider...)









And here is the card out of the box. This thing is a monster. Its got Sapphire's own Tri-X cooling with 3 80+ mm fans. It measures more than 12 inches long and just as heavy.









You can see where all that weight and heft came from. All copper heat-pipes in aluminium fins. Sapphire didn't even bother to nickel plate the heatpipes. - the way I like em

















Here is a shot of the backplate. Its made from anodized aluminum with the Sapphire logo.









The Sapphire R9 390 is a thick card. I measured it at almost 2 inches including the backplate.









And here is the reason for the extra thickness. The backplate adds almost 3 mm to the thickness of the card. The reason why I wanted the no-backplate version of this card was because of the thickness restriction of the rvz02 case.









Count them 2 8-pin power connectors!









When attaching the graphics cards to the rvz02, I had to remove the case support strut so I have ample clearance to insert the card to the PCIe slot.









However once the card slots into place. I can screw the support strut back on.









Silverstone provides the rvz02 with a GPU bracket. The problem is the bracket is not compatible with all graphics cards. Especially tall and thick cards will not be able to fit the bracket. Here I was barely able to secure the GPU using the bracket. The edge of one of the PCIe power cables were obstructing the bracket but I was able to bend it out of the way.









The GPU was too thick that I was not able to secure it all the way using the bracket. Fortunately the GPU fan shroud has a hole where I can latch the bracket through. By tightening the bracket screw I was assured of a secure fit. So secure in fact that the card did not wobble when I tried to push it with my finger.









However because of the extra thickness of the GPU card and backplate, there was very little clearance between the surface of the card and the side of the case.









Here you can see how close the GPU is to the side of the case!









I had to be doubly sure that the fan is not hitting the side of the case when closed. With the case filter removed, you can see I have maybe 1 or 2 mm of space left to spare. The version of the rvz02 with the acrylic side window will definitely hit the GPU when the sides are closed since the plastic is recessed in the case. The filtered version though still had room but just barely.









My build is finally complete. I was aiming for a stealthy all black with a bit of red as I hate garish component colors and I think I succeeded. Very happy with my choice of components and how everything worked out.
Motherboard and PSU side.









GPU side. Nice how the rvz02 was able to accommodate giant video cards like the Sapphire R9 390.









How is the noise and cooling?
30 minutes stressing the GPU.









Temps of CPU and GPU at idle after a cooldown of 5 minutes.









My rvz02 in situ.

















My build:
*Motherboard* ASUS Z170I PRO GAMING LGA1151 Z170 DDR 4 Mini-ITX Motherboard
*CPU* Intel Core i7-6700 3.40-4.0GHz Skylake
*Memory* Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB Dual DDR4 2400 CL14 (CMK8GX4M2A2400C14) (4Gb x2)
*GPU* Sapphire R9-390 NITRO Tri-X 8gb 256bit ddr5
*CPU cooler* ID-cooling IS-50
*PSU* SilverStone SFX-L Strider Gold rated 500W PSU
*Case* SilverStone Raven RZ02 Black Slim Mini ITX Gaming Case with Window - USB 3.0
*SSD* Samsung 850 EVO M.2 250GB
*keyboard/mouse* Rapoo 8000 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse combo
*Game controller* Wireless Xbox 360 controller and PC USB wireless receiver


----------



## halpo

your build looks great man! Just had a question, why choose the Asus Z170i pro gaming motherboard if taking a locked processor?


----------



## jeff1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halpo*
> 
> your build looks great man! Just had a question, why choose the Asus Z170i pro gaming motherboard if taking a locked processor?


I chose the case first and that eventually dictated everything. I chose the Asus Z170i because it had M.2 and USB 3.1 and initially because it can overclock (until I decided to ditch the i5-6600K). Also you will notice that all the major cable sockets/connectors for this board lie on the outer edge. This makes cable management simpler since from the very beginning, the case I chose was thin, so I am forced to use a top down cooler for the CPU and I wanted to use a cooler with the largest fan (120mm instead of a 90mm) that will fit inside it. Having the connectors on outside edge helps clear it from getting covered/obstructed by the CPU heatsink.


----------



## zackfalcon

Nice build pictures!


----------



## Quintin2

Outstanding job with cable management jeff1101. Great build pics. Got a question about temps on CPU under stress and what is your room temperature?. Your CPU heatsink (Id-cooling is-50 iceland) looks smaller than Scytche (part of the fan above I/O connectors). How much clearance you got there?


----------



## jeff1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quintin2*
> 
> Outstanding job with cable management jeff1101. Great build pics. Got a question about temps on CPU under stress and what is your room temperature?. Your CPU heatsink (Id-cooling is-50 iceland) looks smaller than Scytche (part of the fan above I/O connectors). How much clearance you got there?


My ambient when I took the readings where 27-28 C. You are right the heatsink does not go all the way to cover the 120 mm fan. If it did extend all the way towards the I/O connectors, I think it would still clear the tallest I/O housing (the one for the wifi antenna connector) but just barely as the height of that I/O housing is about equal to the height of a low profile DIMM.


----------



## sugarbear7

Awesome build pics, Jeff!!

Nice to see another cooler option in the thread, too.


----------



## poopsockk

Any updates on purchase availability for a singular windowed ML08 panel?


----------



## EMINENT1

Anyone notice a slight, faint rudder type sound coming from the Silverstone 500 SFX-L psu?

It's driving me nuts because it's kinda at ear level at my desk and I can hear it. I know it's the psu because when I stop the fan from moving the sound stops.

I thought the fan didn't turn on unless the system hit a certain power draw. As it is with no gpu now, it shouldn't be spinning, right?


----------



## Pintek

Have the 600w model and a Thermaltake Toughpower Grand with those automatic fans and even without a gpu they would kick on.

Guessing one part is temperature and the other is load. Heat is still being generated it's converting 120v (230 eu). Contact silverstone about it may be a fan defect who knows


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMINENT1*
> 
> Anyone notice a slight, faint rudder type sound coming from the Silverstone 500 SFX-L psu?
> 
> It's driving me nuts, because it's kinda at ear level at my desk and I can hear it. I know it's the psu because when I stop the fan from moving the sound stops.
> 
> I thought the fan didn't turn on unless the system hit a certain power draw. As it is with no gpu now, it shouldn't be spinning, right?


Got the same PSU and I think it's the temp (around 40c) that makes the fan try and spin not the power draw, if it's just right it "ticks" when the fan is trying to spin but the power to the fan is just not enough. I have had the PSU for a few weeks now and it seems to have stopped doing it, or I just don't mind it any more not sure which









Can always "void" the warranty and put another fan in the PSU, like a Scythe slim 1200rpm and have it running all the time


----------



## EMINENT1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Got the same PSU and I think it's the temp (around 40c) that makes the fan try and spin not the power draw, if it's just right it "ticks" when the fan is trying to spin but the power to the fan is just not enough. I have had the PSU for a few weeks now and it seems to have stopped doing it, or I just don't mind it any more not sure which
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can always "void" the warranty and put another fan in the PSU, like a Scythe slim 1200rpm and have it running all the time


Is it as simple as unscrewing and unplugging the connector? Going to try the replacement first through Amazon since i'm still in the 30 days.


----------



## kkimic

Got my first build done yesterday, went with a Razer RVZ02 with an i7 6700K, MSI Z170i mobo and MSI 980Ti GPU.

Runs very quiet with the AR06, also the PSU is the Silverstone SFX 600 and its so quiet, I am suprised I read few complaints.

Overall very happy with this case, it has only been running at idle so I will test few games and report back on temperatures etc.

One thing to mention is that this card does not fit in the GPU slot, I had to remove one of the case members to fit it... Also no space for fitting a HDD there. Thinking of adding a 2.5" laptop HDD in one of the bays.

Will post with better feedback soon.

Some build pics here:



http://imgur.com/all


Will upload some more soon. I accept criticism but please note this is my first build ever...


----------



## Swinmail

Hello all, I haven't posted on here for a while, and I'm sure I could post elsewhere, but I'm doing it here for two reasons: firstly, I got a lot of help here when choosing the parts for my computer, and secondly cos you all have quite a bit of knowledge about the components I'm using, cos you have them too.

This is my setup (built without problem December 23rd 2015):
- Silverstone FTZ01
- Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX-LG Power Supply
- Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
- Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
- Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM CPU Cooler
- Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory
- Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
- WD 4TB Green

My problem: the computer has worked perfectly for the past 2 months without any problems, been really happy with it. I went away this weekend, and when coming home last night I tried to turn my computer back on. It had been left on during the weekend cos someone could have potentially used it, but didn't. It seemed to already be on (blue LED on front of case was on), but I couldn't wake it. So I long pressed the power button and it turned off. I then tried to turn it back on and nothing is happening. Unplugged, tried plugging in elsewhere, no doing. I've taken off the computer, taken out the PSU, replugged in all the power cables (ATX, ATX 4 pin, the button linking front of case to the motherboard etc.) and it just won't turn back on.

This is only the second time I've built a computer and the first one never had a problem, so I'm a bit lost as to what I should do. This is my thinking: The problem is most probably either coming from the PSU or from the motherboard. As the blue LED was on when I got back, and turned off when I long pressed the power button, both were still working to some extent when I turned off the computer.
- Is it possible that the PSU is dead, when even it was able to give enough power to the LED before I turned off?
- Is there such a thing as a reset button on the Gigabyte motherboard which could potentially help?
- What are the chances of the motherboard being dead?
- Is there anything else that could stop the computer from turning on?
- How do I find out what the problem is? I don't know anyone here (in Paris - Big town, not many friends) who has a PSU I could borrow, everyone has a laptop these days.
- Has anyone here had a similar problem with any of these components?

I suppose I could always take the computer to a shop and ask someone to have a look at it, but I'd prefer to do it myself if possible; I want to learn about these things, and I don't have any money at the moment.

Any suggestions you have would be really helpful. Thanks.

Swin


----------



## eyelobes

Just built mine last weekend with company bonus money







.

I currently run Kodi with links to steam big picture. I have also linked emulationstation within steam to give it all a seamless feel.

I am extremely happy with it as my central media and gaming center. Here is what is inside: (pay no mind to the SSD in there, its a crappy 60gb freebie that i just pulled from old nettop for file migration purposes.)

View full price breakdown

Silverstone RVZ02B-W HTPC
Intel Core i5-6600K OC to 4.5Ghz @ 1.35v
Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet
Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-2400
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 SSD
Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB AMP!
Silverstone 500W SFX12V
Logitech K380 - Small and BT - great for causal MMOs from the couch
Logitech G602 mouse

All in all it cost me around $1450 and got it all from Microcenter. I was pleasantly surprised that they price matched everything from pcpartpicker.com. In addition to that the salesman kept walking up to me and handing me coupons; for the ram, the SSD, etc.

My only nitpicks are how loud the GPU gets during certain games and the annoying clicking from the PSU on low power.

The GPU gets loud on account of its set horizontally but i aim to remedy that soon when my new entertainment center gets in. I am going to install one of these puppies underneath the GPU blowing at it.

http://www.acinfinity.com/cabinet-fan-systems/airplate-s7-home-theater-and-av-quiet-cabinet-fan-system-12-inch/

The Zalman 8900 is a PERFECT fit. there is about 1mm of clearance before the window and it keeps the CPU at 70c max while stressing. I haven't fiddled with the OC much and could probably drop the voltage down a little, but i do know that 4.6Ghz isn't possible at 1.35v

I have 2 xbox one controllers which work great for Black Ops 3 split screen with the wife and wii controllers pair flawlessly with the built in mobo bluetooth ----mario wii is fun at 4k internal resolution


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swinmail*
> 
> - Is it possible that the PSU is dead, when even it was able to give enough power to the LED before I turned off?


Well, I've had quite a few computers where the motherboard LEDs wouldn't turn off until after half a minute or so of no power whatsoever, right after using it, so that part is definitely a possibility.

As to whether or not that should be possible with a suspected dead PSU... I've no idea.


----------



## Pintek

Was the computer hooked up to a surge protector or ups or directly into the wall? Might been a power surge does removing the gpu and boot off on board video post?


----------



## Swinmail

Quote:


> Was the computer hooked up to a surge protector or ups or directly into the wall? Might been a power surge does removing the gpu and boot off on board video post?


Thanks for the reply. I don't have a dedicated GPU, so can't be that. Wasn't plugged in to a surge protector, would that potentially fry the PSU? There have been no power cuts in my flat.


----------



## Pintek

Well power dips may put a load but a power surge will kill more than a Psu likes fry whole systems. If you have a spare Psu, if you don't have one see if a local pc repair shop will let you bring it in for them to look at

Anyways back to the main subject at hand!
Got my system put together with the exception of the r9 nano and bdrom drive coming in.

Asus m4a88t-i deluxe itx
1045t oc 3.4ghz
Scythe big shuriken Rev b 140mmm prolmitech fan
16gb corsair vengeance 1600 ram dc 1488 aprox
Silverstone sfx 600w
Ocz agility 3 60gb ssd
750gb hdd
ATI Radeon HD 7950


----------



## 8743827894

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCPG*
> 
> Copper is more efficient than aluminum, therefore smaller size/heatpipes can still perform better.
> How do you know it's "much louder" if you've never actually heard it? The LP53's fan is very quiet and depending on variables, inaudible until around 1800rpm.
> _"Noise was imperceptible outside of the case at fan speeds under ~1800rpm, and speeds over were not abrasive. The biggest point, however, is that fans speeds using a standard BIOS profile never reached anywhere near this level during normal usage, including HD playback and gaming. During these tasks the LP53 remained silent."_
> If you want an even quieter fan, you can install an Noiseblocker M8-P Ultra Silent 1-17 dBA
> Actually using a 140mm fan on a 120mm heatsink can produce worse results due to inefficient airflow distribution.
> There's no AMD compatibility, but for Intel systems LP53 is much better than the others due to staying within the sock Intel heatsink specs, and will have 100% compatibility without blocking anything, unlike the ones you listed that have tons of compatibility issues here and there.


Will the fan you recommended actually fit the LP53? The stock fan is 92 mm and that one is 80, just making sure.


----------



## kgtuning

So I have a 3770k and a AMD 7950.. If both are not overclocked, what is the lowest wattage PSU I could get away with?


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> So I have a 3770k and a AMD 7950.. If both are not overclocked, what is the lowest wattage PSU I could get away with?


Maybe a 400w one but depends on the model and the amps on the 12v rail


----------



## tmaven

I have 450 sfx silverstone gold... asus 290 OC version and 4690k @ 4600ghz... and silverstone is loud as hell but it is working (1 year in use)


----------



## Pintek

400 watts is asking for trouble with a 7950 go 500 or 600 watts. Though I'm using a 95watt cpu


----------



## TMatzelle60

How good will the NH-L9i cool a 6700 (non K) Worried about temps. also how would a Asus Strix do inside the RVZ02


----------



## eyelobes

Not sure about the 6700k but my 6600k @ 1.35v and 4.5ghz maxes at 71c with the Zalman CNPS8900. Not sure about the strix though, how will the case be oriented? Mine with a Zotac 980ti Amp! Runs max 84c on its side, horizontally....repaste gained me nothing.


----------



## Pintek

Got my other 3 30mm evercool 8000rpm fans they don't do to much on airflow but feel like its least double what passive cooling is system actually riding below 50oC now with a ambient of 80oF!


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pintek*
> 
> Got my other 3 30mm evercool 8000rpm fans they don't do to much on airflow but feel like its least double what passive cooling is system actually riding below 50oC now with a ambient of 80oF!


You made a rear exhaust? Impressive!

I was planning something similar, but instead of rear, I was thinking of downwards, like the PSU, by attaching a small fan on the bottom part of the case, on the panel that elevates the PSU a bit.


----------



## Pintek

thought about cutting out the panel on the frame next to the motherboard that the psu attaches to so I could add a couple of 80mm exhaust fans for the motherboard blowing downward to but haven't gotten to that yet wire management for all the fans is... becoming a issue.. Also using foam double sided tape on the edge of the fans to hold them to the chassis as I didn't want to drill holes in. Definitely feel more air being pulled out now an notice a little drop in cpu temps.

You could in theory run a 5th 30mm fan just starting to look like I'd need to add a fan splitter board or wire all these fans together with just one fan plug going out to clean things up.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pintek*
> 
> thought about cutting out the panel on the frame next to the motherboard that the psu attaches to so I could add a couple of 80mm exhaust fans for the motherboard blowing downward to but haven't gotten to that yet wire management for all the fans is... becoming a issue.. Also using foam double sided tape on the edge of the fans to hold them to the chassis as I didn't want to drill holes in. Definitely feel more air being pulled out now an notice a little drop in cpu temps.
> 
> You could in theory run a 5th 30mm fan just starting to look like I'd need to add a fan splitter board or wire all these fans together with just one fan plug going out to clean things up.


Isn't the standard 80mm fan too big for what space is left on the bottom? It's definitely possible at the top.

A thought just occurred to me regarding the bottom (and hence, top) ventilation. Is it possible that if the vents were on both sides of the bottom (instead of just one), the hot air expelled would just be immediately sucked in by the CPU and PSU side vents? Hmmm...


----------



## Pintek

a 80mm x 15mm fits in the lower area just like at the top by the vents for the gpu, just only room for 2 80mmx15mm fans. just gotta cute that dumb "wall" next to the motherboard that keeps from letting it vent. I really need to cut that out cause its a pita to reach the 24pin an 4 pin on my board as they are on that side.

You would want the bottom vent to be exhaust otherwise you will be sucking in the power supply's exhaust as well if the case is horizontal there shouldn't be any issues with the cpu intake sucking in exhaust.
Also remember there is room above the ios for 4-5 30mmx10mm fans to allow for a more forced exhaust I noticed I wasn't really venting much of anything with just the 140mm prolmiltech fan on the heatsink.

Heck if your using a refference blow or "hybrid" blower card like the HD7950 you can fit a couple 120mmx12mm next to the card, not practical but I've got just one near the front of the case exhausting the heat from the gpu that comes out that end. With a nano installed I've sucessfully fit a noctua nf a15 infront of it to help purge as much heat as possible out of the case!


----------



## GoncaloM

Finally got my system assembled.

To recap:
RVZ01 V1.6
i7 6700k
Asus z170i pro gaming
16gb Kingston HyperX
256GB 950pro M.2
512GB 850evo
Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro
TEAC slim slot BluRay
Silverstone 500w PSU
Corsair H55
Cryorig XT140
Bequiet PureWings2







The Fury was such a pain to fit , the GPU cage/tray needed some good massaging







that i totally forgot to take pictures...

Some cable managing done, this Asus Z170i cleans up really good cable wise!












Sorry about the pics quality but it was all assembled at night after work, so....












First boot and setup



The 950pro M.2 is fast as







, cant recommend it enough...









The H55 water pipes do not kink to much IMO


Old vs new system...





All is running great, only complaint on the CRYORIG XT140 fan, it moves ALOT of air BUT its like a freaking fighter jet engine noise when placed against the case side cover grille, the fan blades have less than 1mm between them and the side cover fan grille







.... Gonna order a Prolimatech Vortex 140 to test before cutting the grille







and replace it with a round PSU 120mm one.
The beQuiet fans are inaudible until about 900rpm and do move alot of air that help keep the GPU









Course I also tried the case fan provided by Silverstone, is inaudible at 590 / 640 rpm, BUT it moves NO AIR AT ALL even at top speed and temps suffered.

Overall i find the temps quite good on all the stress tests.
The i7 OC`d to 4.8Ghz (1.29v) and got 34º / 73º C with 22º / 23º C ambient temps. In the end I chose the XMP O.C, it got the CPU to 4.6 and DDR to 3000Mhz and the fans quiet








The R9 Fury at idle gets 30/33ºC and a max of 68/70ºC on full load.

Very satisfied with overall performance, silence and good temperatures.


----------



## superpopsss

Anyone running the silverstone ar06 with a 6600k ?

I was doing some quick cpu stress test and here are the temps I got :



I was running the cpu stress test for 10min. Temperatures stayed at 39C never passed it. Even after a second 10min stress test.

I am considering a slight overclock 3.7-3.9mhz.
I will run some test, but if I change the fan ( silverstone fan is rated at 42 cfm's) to something with more cfm's (50)will I see a big improvement or no ? I am aiming for a stable 45C max.


----------



## madboyv1

I really need to get off my lazy butt and get my small build log up as well as some potentially valuable pictures of the front panel interior... I also need to finalize my CPU clockspeeds... #effort


----------



## victorma

Can anyone give a definitive answer about blower style GPU coolers vs. aftermarket dissipated coolers? I picked up a reference cooler 980 Ti under the pretense that blowers are better for small form factor cases, but am learning that might not be the case on the RVZ02/ML08.

I am currently seeing 40 C idle, ~76 C under heavy gaming load, at 10 C ambient :/


----------



## Swinmail

Quote:


> Also if you're planning to use the USB 3.0 header port on the Gigabyte mobo, I strongly suggest to get a low profile USB 3.0 header like this one :
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/USB-3.0-20%252dPin-Internal-Header-Adapter-Cable-%28Low-Profile-Connector%29.html
> Or you will struggle to fit large heatsink above it. The FTZ01 USB 3.0 cable is quiet stiff. I think you'll be fine though if you go with the Cooltek LP53 as it is tiny enough.


Hey SHwoKing,
looking back at our posts from before Christmas, I came across your recommendation of the USB 3 header adaptor. I didn't buy one and managed to plug the Silverstones header in (the cable is absolutely massive, and really annoying for cable management) but I don't really like the pressure it's putting on the motherboard connection and heatsink. As you're from France, do you have any idea where I could get an adaptor like the one you recommended? I can't seem to find one on LDLC.
Thanks for your help.

For anyone else out there looking at the Gigabyte GA-Z170N, I really recommend getting a low profile connector. I'll maybe post a photo if I get the time.


----------



## invictusok

Hello, I come to this thread to ask two major questions for the RVZ02:

1. What is the quietest CPU cooler that I could use for my i5-4690K build?

2. How would I be able to fit a 3.5" drive into the case without using the space in the gpu area or compromising space for the dvd drive?


----------



## superpopsss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invictusok*
> 
> Hello, I come to this thread to ask two major questions for the RVZ02:
> 
> 1. What is the quietest CPU cooler that I could use for my i5-4690K build?
> 
> 2. How would I be able to fit a 3.5" drive into the case without using the space in the gpu area or compromising space for the dvd drive?


If you dont plan on using an optical drive you could cut these following pins and place the 3.5" drive there :



You will also need to drill 4 holes to secure the drive.


----------



## Pintek

so crazy thought but... with a R9 nano think it be possible to fit a radiator next to it with a high out put blower to keep it slim enough so it sucks air though the side an blow air out the top of the case? I'm sure it wouldn't be quiet at all XD.
Wondering these insane things as there is enough room for a noctua nf-a15 which is 150mm wide an doesn't push against the card so I think there'd be about 180mm depth between the front of the case to the back of the card an then about... 220mm hight.
no side of the case to the inside of the frame i'm not 100% sure on but i'm guessing about.. 50-60mm?

Then there is my brain trying to think how well a pump would work in the vertical or horizontal an also a reservoir wherever the hell you'd find room in this case for that XD.

Anyways I'll leave the rest of the madness thinking to everyone else!

edit mind you this would all be in a rvz02b!


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invictusok*
> 
> Hello, I come to this thread to ask two major questions for the RVZ02:
> 
> 1. What is the quietest CPU cooler that I could use for my i5-4690K build?
> 
> 2. How would I be able to fit a 3.5" drive into the case without using the space in the gpu area or compromising space for the dvd drive?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superpopsss*
> 
> If you dont plan on using an optical drive you could cut these following pins and place the 3.5" drive there :
> 
> 
> 
> You will also need to drill 4 holes to secure the drive.


Alternatively, one can get rid of one of the SSD bays and put an HDD instead. It's what I'm planning to do as I need the ODD.


----------



## invictusok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> Alternatively, one can get rid of one of the SSD bays and put an HDD instead. It's what I'm planning to do as I need the ODD.


That's what I'm considering just need to figure out how.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invictusok*
> 
> That's what I'm considering just need to figure out how.


There's a pic in here with something very similar - the owner removed the ODD tray and the SSD tray next to it, to attach _two_ HDDs. I'm not sure if it was the owner who posted those pics, but I believe he bent back the hinges that keep the SSD tray attached, then bent them forward into the case to create a flat surface.



Now, if we were to do that, but ditch the left-most HDD and keep the ODD, this arises:



There has to be some space in between the ODD and the HDD for the former's cabling, and I'm not even sure if I got the sizes right in my sketch. Judging by the pictures, it seems possible, but I can't know for sure until I actually have my case.


----------



## MikeTheTiger

I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on the max GPU width of the RVZ02. I have an ASUS Matrix GTX 980 ti, which is 50.9mm according to specs on the ASUS website. I saw a while back someone fit the Matrix 980, which is 2 slots in width.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pintek*
> 
> so crazy thought but... with a R9 nano think it be possible to fit a radiator next to it with a high out put blower to keep it slim enough so it sucks air though the side an blow air out the top of the case? I'm sure it wouldn't be quiet at all XD.
> Wondering these insane things as there is enough room for a noctua nf-a15 which is 150mm wide an doesn't push against the card so I think there'd be about 180mm depth between the front of the case to the back of the card an then about... 220mm hight.
> no side of the case to the inside of the frame i'm not 100% sure on but i'm guessing about.. 50-60mm?
> 
> Then there is my brain trying to think how well a pump would work in the vertical or horizontal an also a reservoir wherever the hell you'd find room in this case for that XD.
> 
> Anyways I'll leave the rest of the madness thinking to everyone else!
> 
> edit mind you this would all be in a rvz02b!


Got an AMD R9 NANO and will be fitting a rad next to if this weekend. It will fit but the plate that sits between the GPU area and the PSU will need to be removed (well with the rad I have it will) and that's on the RVZ01, on the RVZ02 you would more than likely need to do some modding to get it to fit but the NANO length is ok to mount a 120mm ran next to it


----------



## sebplane

@ Swinmail: You should try http://www.moddiy.com/


----------



## madboyv1

Guys guys, I finally posted my build log. It shows the inside of the front panel, shows the low profile USB 3.0 header cable in use, position of the M.2 Slot in relation to the heat sink cut out, and spacing for edge mounted SATA ports on the motherboard.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1595110/build-log-hyperion-mk-iii-a-silverstone-ml08-build


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Guys guys, I finally posted my build log. It shows the inside of the front panel, shows the low profile USB 3.0 header cable in use, position of the M.2 Slot in relation to the heat sink cut out, and spacing for edge mounted SATA ports on the motherboard.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1595110/build-log-hyperion-mk-iii-a-silverstone-ml08-build


Great build! Ingenious use of wasted rear IO space. Like idea for lighting for the front panel. The holes could also serve as additional vents, probably.

The fans at the top, do they suck air out of the case, or blow in?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Quick Question i saw the Gigabyte GTX 970 Extreme with the RGB LED. Will i have any problems in the RVZ02 with temps?


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> Great build! Ingenious use of wasted rear IO space. Like idea for lighting for the front panel. The holes could also serve as additional vents, probably.
> 
> The fans at the top, do they suck air out of the case, or blow in?


The cuts in the front panel are sealed from the inside by hot glue and gaffer's take so they won't serve the purpose of vents. The fans pull air out from the gpu compartment.

@Tmatzelle60: depending on your comfort zone, it should be fine.


----------



## sugarbear7

What a fantastic build!

Unless Apple unveils a show-stopper Mac Mini at Monday's event (unlikely), I'm pulling the trigger on my ML08 build. My first build so... exciting!


----------



## EMINENT1

I got in the replacement Silverstone and it had the same ruddering sound so I ordered the Corsair SF 600.

Just installed the new Corsair SF600 and it's definitely quieter than the Silverstone 500 SFX-L. No more noise from the psu finally. Plus, it's so much smaller. A bit more room above the psu area in my RVZ02.

You think that's enough room for a custom water block? I have no ssd's or hdd's or plan to have any in it. Also, no gpu for now. May get one later.
Would it be worth it as my idle temps are 45-50 at 4.6ghz on 1.30v on air with a Big Shuriken 2.

My mobo temps seem high though at 43c at idle. Could it be the m.2 950 pro on the back of the mobo causing the high mobo temp? I am ambient at 25c.


----------



## Pintek

I get about a 45-50oC cpu idle temp with a old 1045t oc to 3.4ghz with the big shuriken 2 an the promiltech 140mm fan nb/sb on my board gets to similar temps an load they go to 60-70oc. I don't feel its bad as for how small the case it is an lack of active airflow just need to find fans to help pull the hot air out!


----------



## superpopsss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMINENT1*
> 
> I got in the replacement Silverstone and it had the same ruddering sound so I ordered the Corsair SF 600.
> 
> Just installed the new Corsair SF600 and it's definitely quieter than the Silverstone 500 SFX-L. No more noise from the psu finally. Plus, it's so much smaller. A bit more room above the psu area in my RVZ02.
> 
> You think that's enough room for a custom water block? I have no ssd's or hdd's or plan to have any in it. Also, no gpu for now. May get one later.
> Would it be worth it as my idle temps are 45-50 at 4.6ghz on 1.30v on air with a Big Shuriken 2.
> 
> My mobo temps seem high though at 43c at idle. Could it be the m.2 950 pro on the back of the mobo causing the high mobo temp? I am ambient at 25c.


Really, because the 500 sfx-l has a 120mm fan vs a 92 thought it would be quieter.

Corsair max db is 35 silverstone is 36db.

Interesting, might consider switching if people say the corsair one is way more quieter.


----------



## madboyv1

Thanks sugarbear7.

I'm thinking about starting an RMA for my Silverstone sfx-l because of the low rpm noise... Though I'd probably attempt a fan swap before buying another psu, if in An attempt to save costs.


----------



## Pintek

Why do a lot of you get that sfx-l 500 when silverstone has the sfx 600 I got mine for 110 and hasn't given me trouble.

Now a crazy question but think there is a way to fit the corsair hydro sf 5 if we adjusted the length of the stand offs that hold the fan over the board so the rad is resting against the io? Maybe flip the fan so intake is facing the outside of the case?


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pintek*
> 
> Why do a lot of you get that sfx-l 500 when silverstone has the sfx 600 I got mine for 110 and hasn't given me trouble.


Because the theory is larger fan = better cooling and quieter operation. Also because at the lowest I remember seeing, you could have gotten the 500w SFX-L at something like $75-$85 shipped in the US. I missed out on that unfortunately lol... Also, If you look at reviews at Newegg and Amazon of the silverstone 600w SFX (keep in mind that both mix multiple units into one listing and one pool of reviews, a terrible choice honestly), it was reported to have the same fan noise problem, but it varies from unit to unit..


----------



## Pintek

Ah I got cha I do notice the fan doesn't kick on smoothly on my sfx 600 but with a nano and a bank of 4 30mm fan I can't hear the fan at all.

I went with the 600watt option just to make sure I'll have headroom for upgrades down the line 500 would been barely enough.

I did read the silverstone sfx 600w does use some lower tier capacitors. There is a guy that will replace them with top tier ones though and even is making a Lego gaming computer case


----------



## Myst1c

deleted double post


----------



## Myst1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoncaloM*
> 
> Finally got my system assembled.
> 
> To recap:
> RVZ01 V1.6
> i7 6700k
> Asus z170i pro gaming
> 16gb Kingston HyperX
> 256GB 950pro M.2
> 512GB 850evo
> Sapphire R9 Fury Nitro
> TEAC slim slot BluRay
> Silverstone 500w PSU
> Corsair H55
> Cryorig XT140
> Bequiet PureWings2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fury was such a pain to fit , the GPU cage/tray needed some good massaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that i totally forgot to take pictures...
> 
> Some cable managing done, this Asus Z170i cleans up really good cable wise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the pics quality but it was all assembled at night after work, so....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First boot and setup
> 
> 
> 
> The 950pro M.2 is fast as
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , cant recommend it enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H55 water pipes do not kink to much IMO
> 
> 
> Old vs new system...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All is running great, only complaint on the CRYORIG XT140 fan, it moves ALOT of air BUT its like a freaking fighter jet engine noise when placed against the case side cover grille, the fan blades have less than 1mm between them and the side cover fan grille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Gonna order a Prolimatech Vortex 140 to test before cutting the grille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and replace it with a round PSU 120mm one.
> The beQuiet fans are inaudible until about 900rpm and do move alot of air that help keep the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Course I also tried the case fan provided by Silverstone, is inaudible at 590 / 640 rpm, BUT it moves NO AIR AT ALL even at top speed and temps suffered.
> 
> Overall i find the temps quite good on all the stress tests.
> The i7 OC`d to 4.8Ghz (1.29v) and got 34º / 73º C with 22º / 23º C ambient temps. In the end I chose the XMP O.C, it got the CPU to 4.6 and DDR to 3000Mhz and the fans quiet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The R9 Fury at idle gets 30/33ºC and a max of 68/70ºC on full load.
> 
> Very satisfied with overall performance, silence and good temperatures.


Myst1c

Joined: Today
Post: 1

Rep: 0 (Unique: 0)

Hi,

Your post came up in my desperate search on using a td03-slim in this case. A really well done on the cable management, but i'm impressed with how you managed to fit that liquid cooler without having the pipes kinking. The core of my setup is almost identical to yours (http://pcpartpicker.com/b/yVxYcf) but have been having problems with the td03-slim. I managed to close the case but was hitting temperatures of >90C with stock speeds after an hour of gaming which clearly indicated a problem. After a number of attempts, I found out that one of the pipes was kinking heavily at the joint with the radiator. Temperatures when I leave the case open and extend the pipes barely hit 62C on load.

As a good customer, I wrote to Silverstone and they replied by sending me a picture of the cooler with a comment, I quote "The installation might be possible only in this configuration"...MIGHT? I would have expected Silverstone to have a proper, workable solution given that they recommend this AIO cooler for this case.

The problem now is that after so many attempts, it seems that I have damaged a DIMM slot of the mobo as the computer only boots with one RAM. I also have the SSD in the same slot you have put it and the radiator was also pushing on the SATA and power cable, bending the connections of the SSD, but not to the point of damaging them. I have your same mobo and tried different orientations but I could only fit the pump with the pipes coming out towards the only free side from the CPU (towards the GPU brackets). On every other side, the pipes were hitting either the ram or pushing on the coolers.

I currently left the case open with the radiator outside to avoid any more damage until I sort this out. I'm tempted of getting an air cooler but willing to consider advice from you and other people who might have the same AIO or similar.

Thanks


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMINENT1*
> 
> I got in the replacement Silverstone and it had the same ruddering sound so I ordered the Corsair SF 600.
> 
> Just installed the new Corsair SF600 and it's definitely quieter than the Silverstone 500 SFX-L. No more noise from the psu finally. Plus, it's so much smaller. A bit more room above the psu area in my RVZ02.
> 
> You think that's enough room for a custom water block? I have no ssd's or hdd's or plan to have any in it. Also, no gpu for now. May get one later.
> Would it be worth it as my idle temps are 45-50 at 4.6ghz on 1.30v on air with a Big Shuriken 2.
> 
> My mobo temps seem high though at 43c at idle. Could it be the m.2 950 pro on the back of the mobo causing the high mobo temp? I am ambient at 25c.


I have been wondering for a while how much space you get next to an SFX PSU, you don't happen to have pics or measurements? Reason for asking is for a while I have considered the possibility of transferring my SG05 build to an RVZ02. It's watercooled but with external rad so it would be the pump/res combo I need space for which is about 92x50x50mm. My guess is it might fit but there would be problems with orientation and connections. As much as I love the compactness of my SG05 it's a pain to work on and get access to anything while the RVZ02 looks very well arranged.

In terms of your situation you could just try running your cpu fan at higher speeds at low load/temps if you are worried by the idle temps being a little high. If the psu fan is off (assume the corsair has a 0rpm mode) and the cpu fan running very slow then there is almost no air movement so relatively high temps not too surprising but shouldn't actually be a problem.

What are your load temps like? When you say custom water block what sort of arrangement are you thinking about?


----------



## EMINENT1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superpopsss*
> 
> Really, because the 500 sfx-l has a 120mm fan vs a 92 thought it would be quieter.
> 
> Corsair max db is 35 silverstone is 36db.
> 
> Interesting, might consider switching if people say the corsair one is way more quieter.


I read the same thing here and it's advertised that way. It would make sense if didn't have the fluttering sound, but 2 units and i'm out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> I have been wondering for a while how much space you get next to an SFX PSU, you don't happen to have pics or measurements? Reason for asking is for a while I have considered the possibility of transferring my SG05 build to an RVZ02. It's watercooled but with external rad so it would be the pump/res combo I need space for which is about 92x50x50mm. My guess is it might fit but there would be problems with orientation and connections. As much as I love the compactness of my SG05 it's a pain to work on and get access to anything while the RVZ02 looks very well arranged.
> 
> In terms of your situation you could just try running your cpu fan at higher speeds at low load/temps if you are worried by the idle temps being a little high. If the psu fan is off (assume the corsair has a 0rpm mode) and the cpu fan running very slow then there is almost no air movement so relatively high temps not too surprising but shouldn't actually be a problem.
> 
> What are your load temps like? When you say custom water block what sort of arrangement are you thinking about?


I don't have pics, sorry. But, i'm sure you can get the measurements on it and come up with how it'd look.

Load temps when streaming flash video range from 55-65 and spiking to 70 at times. This is on near silent cpu fan operation. I don't want to increase the fan speed as that defeats the purpose of getting a quieter psu.

So, i'm assuming the SF600 isn't coming on as it's designed to be 0 rpm unless under load. Either that or if it is on, I can't hear it. At least I haven't heard it yet, where the sfx-l I heard all the time.


----------



## zackfalcon

What slim, slot-load ODD would you guys recommend for the RVZ02?


----------



## Pintek

for slot loading? no clue I'm using a LG Slim Blu-Ray Combo Drive - SATA CT40N I got off amazon for 51.46. It didn't come with software but previous case had a lg blue ray combo drive with cyberlink power DVD blue ray suite an it didn't complain about the drive swap at all guess I got lucky there!


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> What slim, slot-load ODD would you guys recommend for the RVZ02?


I don't think it matters. Something black to match the front of the case. I'm using BD DC6E2LH which is a cheap Chinese slot loader I removed from a laptop. Reads BD and writes DVD/CD. It's black, and it works. I don't have anything to say about it beyond that.


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pintek*
> 
> Why do a lot of you get that sfx-l 500 when silverstone has the sfx 600


The 500 is cheaper and has a silent mode where the fan doesn't spin at all. People complain about every model of Silverstone PSUs because they are all bad. When it's at 0 RPM, it is silent, which is great. Even under light load, it's usually quiet. Mine does make a sound similar to a hard drive from time to time, and it also has coil whine from time to time too. Thankfully all of that is rare.

The real problem is that we can't control the speed of the fan. The closest I've come to being able to control it is to run a stress test until the noise goes away, or putting it to sleep and waking it up.


----------



## Pintek

Guess I got really lucky with my PSU being really quiet even under load (though honestly if it is making noise my R9 nano is overriding it in its own blower sound an very very MILD coil tweeting) I was looking at athena power supplies for a even beefier sff psu but those were using looked like 60mm fans on the front of the psu an on the back which would I feel be unideal with this case ONTOP of not being modular >.<

So think I've done something right even without all the major mods but putting my noctua 140mm flex as exhaust next to my r9 nano an adjusting the fan profile I get a peak of 62c with a 23c ambient under hard load in fallout 4 over 65-70c. Used some rubber standoffs that came with one of my fans to adjust the 140mm to be tilted some in the chassis to blow more away from the cards intake an then use the rubber fan mount "plugs?" to hold it into the fan grill.

Might try similar on the psu/cpu side using a scythe slipstream pwm over the psu as extra intake to give more active cooling an more positive pressure there aswell.

Also a heads up but I use speedfan to set all my fans to 100% with the exception of the gpu that is a asus r9 nano white an use gpu tweak to make a fairly aggressive fan profile that at 45-50c will run the fan at 45% which with my huge box fan for circulation off is barely audible it goes to 100% at 75c which is... loud like you'd expect XD

Most of my system fans are quiet with the exception of the 4 30mmx10mm fans that are a forced exhaust blowing out the grill above the io ports but nothing that bothers me with headphones on. nobody on skype notices it anyways either so


----------



## sugarbear7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Thanks sugarbear7.
> 
> I'm thinking about starting an RMA for my Silverstone sfx-l because of the low rpm noise... Though I'd probably attempt a fan swap before buying another psu, if in An attempt to save costs.


I bought everything for my ML08 build and I took a chance on the Corsair SF450 based on all the disappointment with the SFX-L. Let's hope it works out.

The one piece I didn't get yet was an ODD. Open to suggestions, everyone...


----------



## mironccr345

RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS on a 980Ti.




It's a tight fit, but the temps/silence are worth it. Minus the noisy psu fan.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarbear7*
> 
> I bought everything for my ML08 build and I took a chance on the Corsair SF450 based on all the disappointment with the SFX-L. Let's hope it works out.
> 
> The one piece I didn't get yet was an ODD. Open to suggestions, everyone...


As long as you're not thinking of getting a mammoth high end card 450w should be good. As for the ODD, the question becomes more of a do you need it or want it? Most people nowadays don't use ODD but I like having one "just in case", plus every now and then I'll bring my PC to a friends house who doesn't have a PS3+, so my PC becomes a bluray player. If you expect to be writing BD, then get a BD burner. only Playing them? get a BD-ROM/DVD burner combo. Just DVDs? Just a DVD burner (don't even bother with a DVD-ROM drive)... They're all at different price points so get what you can afford. Luckily they're rather inexpensive nowadays, my BD burner was about $55, and a DVD burner can be had for $20 or even less.

Alternatively if you want more drive space you can always put another 2.5" drive in that space...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS on a 980Ti.
> 
> It's a tight fit, but the temps/silence are worth it. Minus the noisy psu fan.


Wow that's an impressive hunk of metal you have on there....


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS on a 980Ti.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tight fit, but the temps/silence are worth it. Minus the noisy psu fan.


Very nice. I gotta think of a way to make mine work in my case, without giving up my PCIe SSD.


----------



## braddyjr

Hi guys, first of all, I apologize for my bad English.

I'm new to the rvz02, now I have a z97i with a 4790k and a cryorig c7. Buy this CPU Cooler because I saw it as a good choice for my processor, however I had to disable the turbo boost because temperatures rise to 94 degrees.

Currently I have planned upgrade to 6700K with a maximus viii impact and a crucial ballistix elite. What CPU Cooler 100% compatible with these components they would recommend me? I had thought the Big Shuriken 2 Rev B but I think the Crucial ballistix elite are too high. The other option is the id-cooling IS50 but dont know if the sound card does conflict at the time of installation ....
In short words, which you would use in a sink viii Maximus impact if it were me?


----------



## madboyv1

94c is awfully high... perhaps not enough TIM and/or the cpu cooler is not making good contact with the processor... As for a skylake build I would consider swapping out the ballistics for something shorter just for the sake of having more options. I know the Corsair memory I have fit just right and gives you pretty much free reign on cooler choice. You are wise to be concerned about the sound card and the vertical power cluster on the opposite side... can't really say myself how big you can go in that space.

I just now posted a few observations about cooling in the ML08 in my build log, it's not any real testing but it may be indicative of what to expect. It's a little warmer than expected/wanted, but room for improvement I think.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1595110/build-log-hyperion-mk-iii-a-silverstone-ml08-build/10#post_25021084


----------



## Pintek

I believe you can just barely fit a scythe big shuriken 2 Rev b on that motherboard and would agree try to get shorter ram so you can use that heats ink. Also grab a different slim 120 or slim 140 for the big shuriken 2 if you want it a little quieter.

I hope that 94 is Fahrenheit and not Celsius I don't even get that hot when I do a heavy overclock on my 1045t amd most I've seen is 78c under hard load!


----------



## braddyjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pintek*
> 
> I believe you can just barely fit a scythe big shuriken 2 Rev b on that motherboard and would agree try to get shorter ram so you can use that heats ink. Also grab a different slim 120 or slim 140 for the big shuriken 2 if you want it a little quieter.
> 
> I hope that 94 is Fahrenheit and not Celsius I don't even get that hot when I do a heavy overclock on my 1045t amd most I've seen is 78c under hard load!


unfortunately are not degrees farenheit, are degrees celsius ... as said before, I was forced to deactivate the turbo boost, so I manage to get about 78 degrees celcius ... It is clear that the thermal paste that currently i use is the Gelid Extreme solution


----------



## sugarbear7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> As long as you're not thinking of getting a mammoth high end card 450w should be good. As for the ODD, the question becomes more of a do you need it or want it? Most people nowadays don't use ODD but I like having one "just in case", plus every now and then I'll bring my PC to a friends house who doesn't have a PS3+, so my PC becomes a bluray player. If you expect to be writing BD, then get a BD burner. only Playing them? get a BD-ROM/DVD burner combo. Just DVDs? Just a DVD burner (don't even bother with a DVD-ROM drive)... They're all at different price points so get what you can afford. Luckily they're rather inexpensive nowadays, my BD burner was about $55, and a DVD burner can be had for $20 or even less.
> 
> Alternatively if you want more drive space you can always put another 2.5" drive in that space... (snip)


Good points on the ODD. I think I'm in the "jussssssst in case" camp so I've decided to skip it altogether.

As for the SF450, I'm not a gamer and I'm gonna try on-board graphics before I invest in a graphics card. We'll see how it goes.

I may be researching super-quiet mid-level cards in the near future...


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braddyjr*
> 
> unfortunately are not degrees farenheit, are degrees celsius ... as said before, I was forced to deactivate the turbo boost, so I manage to get about 78 degrees celcius ... It is clear that the thermal paste that currently i use is the Gelid Extreme solution


I would take the Cooler off and re-apply the thermal paste (thin layer, too much will make you CPU hotter) and make sure it's mounted correct.

Sound like it's may not be making full contact with the CPU. Just a thought, something to try.

Boost is over-rated, got my boost turned off and did not lose a single frame in any of my games but the temps dropped 20c


----------



## El Media Vida

Hi guys, do you know if a silverstone sx500-lg it's enough for a [email protected] and EVGA GTX 980Ti SC?

I have planned buy a RVZ02


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Media Vida*
> 
> Hi guys, do you know if a silverstone sx500-lg it's enough for a [email protected] and EVGA GTX 980Ti SC?
> 
> I have planned buy a RVZ02


Yep, I'm using one with a 4790k and a Sapphire R9 fury


----------



## jimbonavarski

It should be enough, but I would just got for the Corsair SF600. It's only like $20 more, it's SFX instead of SFX-L, and dead silent. I just got it and I'm super happy with it. I actually waited two extra months for it to come out just so I could finish my build.


----------



## El Media Vida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Yep, I'm using one with a 4790k and a Sapphire R9 fury


Thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbonavarski*
> 
> It should be enough, but I would just got for the Corsair SF600. It's only like $20 more, it's SFX instead of SFX-L, and dead silent. I just got it and I'm super happy with it. I actually waited two extra months for it to come out just so I could finish my build.


Well, the issue it's, i'm from mexico and only i can buy this kind of PSUs (SFX) more easier from Amazon, but only have on sale the SF500-LG(~$105USD) and SF600-G(~$145USD). The Corsair don't have it on sale yet.


----------



## kkimic

Hi guys,

I exchanged my CPU cooler from the silverstone AR06 to the Big Shuriken 2 and have seen 5 to 10 degress of improvement. It was a bit of a pain to fit but I am very happy with it, dead silent during light tasks, gets a bit noisier whilst playing due to its proximity to the case panel. I am using a RVZ02.

My MSI 980Ti Gaming still runs quite hot in this case (80 to 82 degC) so wondering whether to go for a bigger case with more ventilation or run with this, as I like the aesthetics and the small footprint factor...

Cheers,


----------



## Pintek

Glad the new cooler helped reduce the temps even by a margin every little bit helps! Now as for your gfx card I don't know nvidia all that well but did msi provide some software to let you adjust the fan curve? You could try fitting a couple of 15mm thick 80mm fans above the gpu (better get one local if you can incase the card is to tall) to force some exhaust out the top of the case to let that card breath.

I'm using a r9 nano in this case an I was getting around 75-80c in fallout 4 before messing with the fan curve in asus's software to give it more oomph, louder yes but now the card peaks at 63c which in fact it helps the whole system keep a bit cooler with how close everything is.

Using a rvz02b here as well.

Well best luck to ya!


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS on a 980Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tight fit, but the temps/silence are worth it. Minus the noisy psu fan.


Very nice, do you use the stock vrm cooler?
Take a look at my psu-fan mod. But it will void the warranty -.-


----------



## kkimic

I have checked and it seems that there will not be enough room for a fan at the top, may give it a go by adjusting the fan curve too to give it a little more of a breathe

Cheers


----------



## Pintek

yeah.. looking in the picture may need to mess around with the fan curve. Whats your ambient temperature?


----------



## kkimic

Hot thai weather. When I play Far Cry 4 without the aircon on, I am currently at:

Ambient: 34ish degC
CPU: 70ish degC (with Big Shuriken 2, was 5 to 6 degrees higher with the AR06, although much quieter at full load!!!)
GPU: 80ish degC

Having the aircon on makes a big difference:

Ambient: 24ish degC
CPU: 64ish degC
GPU: 70ish degC

Overall I am happy I am sure all the components can withstand these temperature, although the case gets quite hot at the top, could warm my tea with that heat...

Cheers,


----------



## oldgamerROAR

Hello all
I guess I am a little late to the party , But I am happy I got this little case. I fell in love with it when I saw a review of upcoming cases from Silverstone at a tech convention. Initially I saw the Raven RVZ01 and thought how cool it would look if the angles where hard like a console , those wavy lines really turned me off. And then the reviewer showed some alternative design and that's when I saw the ML07. I knew that had to be my main build case.
Having wanted to downsize my setups footprint for a long time , this case fit the build. I was also around that time I started hearing about steam boxes. The idea of a console sized pc with all the power was just too good to be true.
Later on after the let down of steam OS , the want of such esthetics still remained. I wanted my pc to look like a console as much as possible. So I went online and found a company that made custom electronic grade logo stickers and had them make some steam OS branding I could Put on my case. The steam controller was just the icing on top of the cake. Anyhow , this is my build







Call it the steam box 1080p









Case: ML07 Silverstone
Gpu: EVGA 980 TI SC with back-plate
RAM: 16gb G.skill PC1600 value
COOLER: BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B and later the Silverstone AR06
CPU: Intel I5 2500k O.C. 4.8GHZ
STORAGE: (1) Samsung 250gb EVO ssd (OS drive)
(1) Samsung 500gb EVO ssd ( Important app drive )
(1) Seagate 5tb NAS drive ( I use this as a general install / storage drive.)
CASE FANS: (3) Rosewill white led 120mm fans ( all set to run at max speed)
MOTHERBOARD: Asus P8Z77-I
PSU: Silverstone 600w ( love the modular cables and how thin they are.

I started off with the BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B and went with the Silverstone AR06. I was basically having to uninstall and reinstall my heat sink , just to change ram sticks out.
I used G.skill sniper ram with that huge heat spreader at first. I had to actually take some pliers and remove the heat spreader just to get it under the Shuriken. Three years later the sniper ram went bad and I decided to change heat sink as well. It's kind of weird but the AR06 has a higher base temp ( Only by about 6 degrees ) 33* vs. 27* when I had the Shuriken installed. But it seems to handle high temps much better. I never peek 54* when tasking the system. I use to hit the low 60's with the Shuriken.


----------



## superpopsss

Here are some pics of my rvz02 build.















I highly doubt my cpu cooler will keep up. Any better cpu cooler.

What I see is good and recommended is the scythe big shuriken.

I also found idcooling is-50 and is-60. Any imput on those last two ?


----------



## Pintek

I'd go with the scythe if it will fit with the ram it nearly covers the entire motherboard and the 120mm fan will help cool the other parts of the board


----------



## superpopsss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pintek*
> 
> I'd go with the scythe if it will fit with the ram it nearly covers the entire motherboard and the 120mm fan will help cool the other parts of the board


They look very similar,

scythe


id cooling is60



It's just that the id cooling pushes 53.6CFM @ 30.2dB vs 45.47 CFM @ 33.67 dBA for the scythe.


----------



## TMatzelle60

The reason your hitting 80c on the graphic card is because there is software that run the gpu boost till it reaches 80c

http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u274/flobelix/Temp.jpg

Above is MSI afterburner also EVGA X16 has this

http://www.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/Features/3/Photo/3119.jpg?_=02217155

Gigabyte above also shows power target and temp.

If your priority is set to temp your gpu will boost till it reaches the temp or 80c then will throttle little to keep it from going over


----------



## Pintek

The difference between the two is60 and the big shuriken 2 rev b is the big shuriken 2 rev b has more heatpipes.
Can always swap the fan on the scythe to a quieter one like the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 140mm x 15mm PMW Fan or the CRYORIG XT140 140mm. I got the prolimatech one but think it may not have enough static pressure to pull through the filter, someone want to clarify if we may want more static or cfm for pulling air through the filters on the case?


----------



## suarezfaa

HI GUYS! After reading all this thread around a month.







. Finallly decided my future rig love the fortres case and the top notch aluminium details!

Case: FTZ01
Cpu: I7 6700k (almost convinced by 4790k)
Mother: Asus gaming pro z170i
psu: Corsair sfx 600
sdd: Neutron XT
gpu: Saphire R9 380 nitro
ram: corsair 16gb VENGAENCE or DOMINATOR?
Cpu Cooler: noctua nh-l12 or big shuriken?
extra coolers: noctua nf-f12 (replacing the silverteks)

Im only have a doubt about the propper cpu cooling for ram cleareance, i think those above will fit, anyone has any thoughts







, ??
Will buy everything in amazon my restriction is i only can buy prime items due to a trip to usa, will be there 2 weeks, will post the assembly!!!


----------



## kkimic

You guys are correct in regards to the GPU temperatures, I modified the fan curve with MSI Afterburner and although it was a bit more noisy the temperatures remained at the low 70's whilst gaming.

I had the AR06 and couldn't keep up with the CPU temps whilst gaming, I had since installed a shuriken 2 and I am happier with the temperature I am seeing under load. On idle, the temps are more or less the same. I guess it all depends on the airflow and fan curve.

I am changing the shuriken fan for this bigger one:

http://www.quietpc.com/nf-p14r-redux-1500-pwm

which will provide 50% more airflow and will just fit in the RVZ02, I will report back with some feedback.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> Here you go. Also thought I would post a few pics of the front power light since no one has yet, only have seen the Raven one. Power button/light on the right, hdd activity light on the left around the reset button, same shape. I will say that the power button isn't real easy/great to press either.
> 
> Edit: added a few pics of the gpu side, I would say about 1/4" of space between the gpu and side panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hi brawleyman, how do you feel about the power button after having used the ML08 for some time now?
We just got a ML08 and are kind of worried as it just feels like a stiff plastic tab instead of a proper button. Have been using sleep instead of shutdown/hibernate to avoid having to press it.


----------



## brawleyman

@misoonigiri

I still don't like it, hasn't gotten any better or looser. I've just gotten used to it and I do the 3 finger press (thumb and middle finger on each side of the front of the case and index finger to press the button so I don't push the case back). It is just a plastic tab that flexes with a button behind it, but I haven't seen any sign of plastic fatigue or anything, it certainly won't break off anytime soon. I really hope they revise the buttons so it is similar to their other products. Seems like Silverstone kinda cheaped out on that and a few other things with this first iteration of the case.

I did remove the stupid plastic stands that came with the case and got some mini felt pads from WM to stick on the bottom. Much nicer and with the psu on bottom, the case doesn't rock around with little fear of it getting knocked over.

I've been procrastinating badly, but still want to finish the cutout on top of the case under the handle with a custom grill, rubber edging, and slim fans. Basically, I just need to get the fans and start trying some things.


----------



## superpopsss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pintek*
> 
> The difference between the two is60 and the big shuriken 2 rev b is the big shuriken 2 rev b has more heatpipes.
> Can always swap the fan on the scythe to a quieter one like the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 140mm x 15mm PMW Fan or the CRYORIG XT140 140mm. I got the prolimatech one but think it may not have enough static pressure to pull through the filter, someone want to clarify if we may want more static or cfm for pulling air through the filters on the case?


In the case of a cpu cooler fan, higher static pressure is better then high CFM.

High cfm is better for open spaces with no restrictions
High static pressure is better for cpu coolers and restricted space areas

The CRYORIG XT140 140mm would be better for a cpu cooler fan, but isnt the stock fan on the big shuriken 2 rev b a 120mm, how would you fit a 140mm fan ?

Also found the Coolmaster XtraFlo 120 Slim, 120mm 58.4 CFM and 1.76 mmH2O which is even grater then the 1.49 mmH2O from the CRYORIG XT140

http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/xtraflo/xtraflo-120-slim/


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brawleyman*
> 
> @misoonigiri
> 
> I still don't like it, hasn't gotten any better or looser. I've just gotten used to it and I do the 3 finger press (thumb and middle finger on each side of the front of the case and index finger to press the button so I don't push the case back). It is just a plastic tab that flexes with a button behind it, but I haven't seen any sign of plastic fatigue or anything, it certainly won't break off anytime soon. I really hope they revise the buttons so it is similar to their other products. Seems like Silverstone kinda cheaped out on that and a few other things with this first iteration of the case.
> 
> I did remove the stupid plastic stands that came with the case and got some mini felt pads from WM to stick on the bottom. Much nicer and with the psu on bottom, the case doesn't rock around with little fear of it getting knocked over.
> 
> I've been procrastinating badly, but still want to finish the cutout on top of the case under the handle with a custom grill, rubber edging, and slim fans. Basically, I just need to get the fans and start trying some things.


Ahhh so you don't like it too. And thanks, its good to hear that there's no sign of plastic fatigue (what we were worried about). We have a Silverstone SG08 SG02 and I really really like the power button on that case, so I was kind of surprised & disappointed after assembling the ML08 and it was time to power it on.

Another thing, I put in the 3.5" HDD last after everything else (office PC so no gpu card) and found the power cable blocking the opening for the SATA connectors. I didn't have any slack for the power cable then, but thankfully managed to pull the power cable away from clip holding it down & the opening. So for anyone putting in a 3.5" HDD, shift the power cable before putting in your board and stuff. The RVZ02 doesn't have the power cable blocking, also its power button looks like a proper button & at a better location too.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> Very nice, do you use the stock vrm cooler?
> Take a look at my psu-fan mod. But it will void the warranty -.-


Yeah, I'm using the stock VRM cooler. Seems to be working well. I've done a couple of PSU fan mods in my day, but I appreciate the help. I'll post pics once I've swapped the fan out.


----------



## Pintek

The two fans I mentioned even though being 140mm use 120mm fan mount holes and attach without a hitch.

Edit just looked at the cooler Master fan 30db at full speed good grief! I run all my fans at full speed to keep Temps in check. Really wish noctua made slim 120mm or 140mm fans


----------



## tobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldgamerROAR*
> 
> Hello all
> ...
> 
> Case: ML07 Silverstone
> Gpu: EVGA 980 TI SC with back-plate
> RAM: 16gb G.skill PC1600 value
> COOLER: BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B and later the Silverstone AR06
> CPU: Intel I5 2500k O.C. 4.8GHZ
> STORAGE: (1) Samsung 250gb EVO ssd (OS drive)
> (1) Samsung 500gb EVO ssd ( Important app drive )
> (1) Seagate 5tb NAS drive ( I use this as a general install / storage drive.)
> CASE FANS: (3) Rosewill white led 120mm fans ( all set to run at max speed)
> MOTHERBOARD: Asus P8Z77-I
> PSU: Silverstone 600w ( love the modular cables and how thin they are.


I'm downsizing my ATX setup to ITX using the same motherboard and CPU. Your overclock is impressive, are you able to reach it with the AR06 as well?


----------



## oldgamerROAR

I have only tried 4.2ghz , because i was a little afraid to push it with a smaller heatsink. While i haven't got it to 4.8 on the ar06 i think 4.5 would be easy enough. This thing is a really nice and cleanly maid heatsink. Install was so much better than the BIG. The 2500k is really something else. And the p8z77-i Is one of the best itx motherboards ever. I would never sell this thing.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Ahhh so you don't like it too. And thanks, its good to hear that there's no sign of plastic fatigue (what we were worried about). We have a Silverstone SG08 and I really really like the power button on that case, so I was kind of surprised & disappointed after assembling the ML08 and it was time to power it on.


I will also chime in with how stiff the power button feels to me, quite a bit moreso than the reset button. I just thumb the whole button though with a firm push from the bottom of the button, but I've never felt like I was gonna break anything. At first I thought it was because of all the crap I put in and around the front panel, but it ended up just it being what it is.


----------



## blitz68

Im running 4690k in an RVZ01 cooled with a Seidon 120V, and I noticed yesterday that I'm idling at 80* C. I'm wondering if someone can help me determine whether the issue is the pump or the fan. I had to use one of the original case fans to make the Seidon fit, is it simply too weak? I recall having better temperatures just after I finished this build ~9 months ago, idle around 50*C.

Thanks!


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> I will also chime in with how stiff the power button feels to me, quite a bit moreso than the reset button. I just thumb the whole button though with a firm push from the bottom of the button, but I've never felt like I was gonna break anything. At first I thought it was because of all the crap I put in and around the front panel, but it ended up just it being what it is.


Guess I should be less afraid about breaking the tab, but for now we'll continue using sleep instead of daily shutdown. I made a typo earlier, we have a SG02 (not SG08) and the power button there feels the best. I noticed Silverstone has a newer SG11 that also sports the new "tab" now. Sorry to digress!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS on a 980Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a tight fit, but the temps/silence are worth it. Minus the noisy psu fan.


Gotta admit this is legit! do you have temp data and more shots of it in the chassis?


----------



## DMR42

Do you know if its possible to turn the front light off, the big orange V? If so how?

I'd like to keep the normal leds working but not the big orange one.


----------



## superpopsss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMR42*
> 
> Do you know if its possible to turn the front light off, the big orange V? If so how?
> 
> I'd like to keep the normal leds working but not the big orange one.


Yes just unscrew the plastic holders that hold the orange led`s in place


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superpopsss*
> 
> Yes just unscrew the plastic holders that hold the orange led`s in place


Alternatively, you could just not plug in the power LED on the motherboard.


----------



## zackfalcon

What kind of LEDs are those, anyway? Size? Looking to replace them with blue and purple for the power and HDD lights, respectively.


----------



## KungFuOC

Hi Guys,

first post, first build of my RVZ01









My components will most likely be:


Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case
Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
Silverstone SOD02B DVD/CD Writer
Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory
Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
Corsair H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB HYBRID Video Card
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/BdxZgs

Am I missing something and will it fit everything inside the RVZ01B?

Thanks


----------



## GoncaloM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst1c*
> 
> Myst1c
> 
> Joined: Today
> Post: 1
> 
> Rep: 0 (Unique: 0)
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Your post came up in my desperate search on using a td03-slim in this case. A really well done on the cable management, but i'm impressed with how you managed to fit that liquid cooler without having the pipes kinking. The core of my setup is almost identical to yours (http://pcpartpicker.com/b/yVxYcf) but have been having problems with the td03-slim. I managed to close the case but was hitting temperatures of >90C with stock speeds after an hour of gaming which clearly indicated a problem. After a number of attempts, I found out that one of the pipes was kinking heavily at the joint with the radiator. Temperatures when I leave the case open and extend the pipes barely hit 62C on load.
> 
> As a good customer, I wrote to Silverstone and they replied by sending me a picture of the cooler with a comment, I quote "The installation might be possible only in this configuration"...MIGHT? I would have expected Silverstone to have a proper, workable solution given that they recommend this AIO cooler for this case.
> 
> The problem now is that after so many attempts, it seems that I have damaged a DIMM slot of the mobo as the computer only boots with one RAM. I also have the SSD in the same slot you have put it and the radiator was also pushing on the SATA and power cable, bending the connections of the SSD, but not to the point of damaging them. I have your same mobo and tried different orientations but I could only fit the pump with the pipes coming out towards the only free side from the CPU (towards the GPU brackets). On every other side, the pipes were hitting either the ram or pushing on the coolers.
> 
> I currently left the case open with the radiator outside to avoid any more damage until I sort this out. I'm tempted of getting an air cooler but willing to consider advice from you and other people who might have the same AIO or similar.
> 
> Thanks


Hi there,

Hmm, we have a very similar setup but with some key differences that might force you to make one or two mods to that cooler, in my opinion!

1 . The Corsair H55 has a favorable diference to the Silverstone Cooler in the distance between the water block/pump and the 4 bolts that secure it to the MB. That allows to route the tubbing in the way you can see in the following two images, You can see very clearly the advantages of this small difference.




2 . In my case the water block/pump was not making full contact with the CPU (pls see image cooler3 bellow). I used the pre applied thermalpaste and tested 2 times with Noctua NT-H1 and the results were always above 78º.
So, i removed the water block and BENT all the 4 corners where you have the bolts Upwards. I bent the the four corners of the metal plate that secures the cooler against the CPU upwards so it will force the water block/pump to make contact with the CPU. I only bent it 2 or 3 mm, if you decide to do it be carefull not to do it too much.



3 . Looking at the size of your water block i would start by making sure the block is not sitting on the MB capacitors next to the CPU (please see Image1 bellow). I had the same concern with the corsair H55, so i put one small dot of thermalpaste on some of those capacitors and reinstalled the cooler. Luckilly it made no contact in my case, as there was no transfer of thermalpaste to the water block, but is always better to be sure.


4. If you are using the stock fans i would go instead for a inverted position, instead of push i would place it on pull position (see image cooler 4 bellow), which may help you gain a few precious cm to better route the tubbing. Also, the stock fans HAVE ZERO AIR FLOW CAPABILITIES, please change them with some 120mm slim or 140mm slim with 120mm fan mounts like I and others did.


5 . To end I would change all the screws on that water block. Insted of those BIG and Bulky thumb screws, I would replace all of them with regular low profile screws, like you can see on this video of Linus Tech Tips 



 and check at 9m6s until 9m47s. By replacing the thumb screws you will gain alot more room and you can use the cable ties that come with the PSU and other cables to hold down the tubes like i did in Image cooler2.

Sorry for the lengthy post. Feel free to PM if you have more questions or any doubts.

Best of luck.


----------



## GoncaloM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuOC*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> first post, first build of my RVZ01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My components will most likely be:
> 
> 
> Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case
> Silverstone 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
> Silverstone SOD02B DVD/CD Writer
> Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory
> Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> Corsair H55 57.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
> Samsung 850 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB HYBRID Video Card
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/BdxZgs
> 
> Am I missing something and will it fit everything inside the RVZ01B?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there,

I would add some better fans to that build. The stock fans move NO air and are not silent by any means!!
Consider aswell replacing the pre applied thermal paste with something better, i changed to Noctua NT-H1 and gainned almost 10º on full load. I also had a problem (see my previous post) where the cooler water block was not making full contact with the cpu, so had to "tweak" a bit the retention plate to apply more pressure on the CPU.

For the CPU cooler, I personally recommend going for a 140mm slim fan with 120mm mounting holes, you can check my posts and others on this site or some builds on pcpartpicker such as https://pcpartpicker.com/b/J4QV3C#description . Use a 140mm slim PWM fan on the MB CPU PWM conector, and the Water Pump on the Aux2 conector and you can control the pump with voltage.

Second i recommend the BeQuiet Silent Wings2 (non pwm model) to go on the GPU compartment, they are very cheap and using the fan splitter that silverstone provides in the RVZ01 accessories box you can manage them from +/- 330 rpm until 1300 rpm, and completly silent until 900rpm on the Aux1 MB fan connector. I have them cooling my R9 Fury and believe me you will also need better fans to help cool your card.

Best of luck.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> What kind of LEDs are those, anyway? Size? Looking to replace them with blue and purple for the power and HDD lights, respectively.


The ML08 had 5mm LEDs. I imagine the RVZ02 probably uses the same size but I am not certain.


----------



## max883

just installed a Gigabyte GTX 980 TI Extreme Waterforce in my litle Silverstone raven !!











i had to remove the cover on the GPU and the cables are very stif !! but i got it to fit











ASIC 82%









using a Corsair H55 for the cpu


----------



## Thobjo

My Raven








HotRod HTPC


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thobjo*
> 
> 
> 
> My Raven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotRod HTPC


----------



## Thobjo

Just because I can









I move it in between the living room with the TV and a dedicated gaming room.
Needed a smaller case to fit.

With smaller cooler like raijintek or stock boxed side panel still fits but I do not go to LAN parties anyway.

Trying to get hold of ML08 carrying handle.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thobjo*
> 
> 
> 
> My Raven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotRod HTPC


Heh. I get that reference. I too often wondered if one could stick in a massive heat sink in a small case, but I was thinking more along the lines of the following:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> The ML08 had 5mm LEDs. I imagine the RVZ02 probably uses the same size but I am not certain.


Thanks, I'll see if I can find some 5mm LEDs locally.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thobjo*
> 
> 
> 
> My Raven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HotRod HTPC


Interesting setup. I really like it. what are your temps?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thobjo*
> 
> *Just because I can*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I move it in between the living room with the TV and a dedicated gaming room.
> Needed a smaller case to fit.
> 
> With smaller cooler like raijintek or stock boxed side panel still fits but I do not go to LAN parties anyway.
> 
> Trying to get hold of ML08 carrying handle.


LOL I love this answer!


----------



## Thobjo

Temps are low









6700k at 4.8Ghz, 75C ish load.
Titan X with 1500core clock, 55C ish load


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thobjo*
> 
> Temps are low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6700k at 4.8Ghz, 75C ish load.
> Titan X with 1500core clock, 55C ish load


Haha even more awesome with that hardware in that chassis!!


----------



## Thobjo

Yeah, kinda surprised









Scored in at the 1%(better than 99%) in 3DMark Firestrike, never tought that a simple I7 on air with a single graphics Card in a small form factor build would do that


----------



## Thobjo




----------



## FrancisJF

Anyone fit their Strix 980 Ti in one of these cases?


----------



## leoman924

Is the Node 202 Case frowned upon in this thread?


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoman924*
> 
> Is the Node 202 Case frowned upon in this thread?


There are 202 threads, but if you're asking the opinion of people that chose Silverstone over Node, then I wouldn't say frowned upon. It's a nice design from the outside, but the lack of drive space turned me away from it.


----------



## Thobjo

Node 202 looks nice but seems like the mod crowd tends to go for something silverstone.

When I did my research the Node 202 seemed to have a heat problem with large and powerfull graphics cards(throtling)

For a purely estetic clean build, FTZ01 and Node 202 would be my contenders.

But hey dont listen to me, I'm the guy with a atx psu barely squeezed in and a D15s + prolimatech mk 26 way of the case


----------



## Thobjo

For those concidering using MSI Z170I and want 2280 M.2 like Samsung 950, no problems son









I even added a heatsink onto it in the RVZ02.


----------



## surfacenormal

Hey guys! Interested in the ML08 case as a way to have a portable CPU/GPU rendering machine.
I do have some decent gear already, but I could use your advice! Should I transfer any of these components over?

I7 2600K
16gb 1600mhz DDR3
Zotac 580 3GB

... or screw it these will be more trouble than they are worth, and should I just start fresh?

Perhaps I only transfer the 580? What do you think?


----------



## Thobjo

Sub atx form factor motherboards has come a long way just the last years.

I would not bother with your old hardware


----------



## surfacenormal

Sounds good! Thank you









Perhaps the 580 is still good to go? For my needs it's about 70% as good as a 980.

Or dump that too for some reason?


----------



## Thobjo

I checked now and there is actually some m itx boards for your cpu on ebay.

I you feel your graphics card will do then sure


----------



## surfacenormal

uuuugh was reading into compatible 1155 chipset mini itx motherboards... apparently the higher wattage CPUs aren't always compatible... forget this I'll just buy everything new based on the builds here. Not worth the potential headache and time sink, as this is for work.

Will try to salvage the 580 for now, and Ebay the rest


----------



## steeda1974

Hello guys,

I just bought a setup and found this forum. I am currently just looking for information to maybe change some parts around. Here is my list:

1. Silverstone Raven RVZ01
2. Silverstone sfx 600w psu
3. 6700k
4. 16gb of corsair vengence lp 3000mhz memory
5. gigabyte z170-n gaming 5 mobo
6. Samsung evo m.2 500gb ssd
7. be quiet shadow rock lp cooler with noctua 120mm fan on case not on cooler
8. Zotac 980 ti amp extreme gpu.
9. 43" seiki 4k monitor 60hz @4k

my question is, i have my 6700k overclocked to 4.2 but i have high temps. do you guys suggest a better cooler? i get 40-50c at normal load and when gaming i get. I am looking for a better cooler, i am also wondering if i should take out the two case fans that are infront of my video card.

any suggestions?

thanks for the replies


----------



## Thobjo

How are the cpu temp with side panel off ?

Your cooler looks decent but Raijintek Pallas with noctua NH15 or 14 seems to be best solution for sff









Regarding case fans, sure you cold move around or stack to check what works best.


----------



## steeda1974

temps


----------



## steeda1974

voltage is high but bios its set to 1.2v


----------



## steeda1974

I really dont want to pull the two silver stone fans out, as that zotac amp extreme was a pain in the rear to get in there, that card is not going to move around even it it fell off the desk, lol

noctua dh15 is too big to fit in case, did you mean another cooler?


----------



## Thobjo

You run a really high Vcore for that small OC.

Could explain temps.

I can do 4.7 with hyperthreading at that Vcore


----------



## Thobjo

I meant noctua NH fans not Noctua D cooler(as in my build D15S)


----------



## steeda1974

does that actually fit in your case with the lid on?


----------



## steeda1974

Capture.PNG 20k .PNG file


yeah, my bios is set to 1.20v and when i go to bios it is saying 1.18v

its just the program is reading the voltage wrong


----------



## steeda1974

see


----------



## Thobjo

And yes D15S fits perfectly with lid on(window off though)









I know nothing about your cooler but Raijintek+quality fan has been proven.

Might try reapplying thermal paste and reseat your cooler..


----------



## steeda1974

i changed load line caliberation to standard instead of auto and overclocked. this is what i am getting now

one or two cores are getting hot, weird huh?


----------



## steeda1974

it seems that my temps have leveled out considering i have been running prime now for about 10 mins


----------



## steeda1974

And i dont know how you are getting a noctua NH-D15S into a raven case? it says 80mm of cpu cooler clearance and your noctua is over 100 mm in height


----------



## Thobjo

Some of it is in









Pictures 3 pages back.

Great if youre temps are leveling out.
But prime95 not considered, working great ?


----------



## Wilddogge

Any idea when the new RVZ01-E (which accepts a full ATX PSU) will be out?

I'm planning to get one and migrate my components there.

Thanks.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quick question guys...

Looking at getting the Silverstone ML07B. Does it support a full size atx psu? Also, I'm looking at the Silverstone n07-pro cooler... Will that fit? Everything online says it will.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilddogge*
> 
> *Any idea when the new RVZ01-E (which accepts a full ATX PSU) will be out?*
> 
> I'm planning to get one and migrate my components there.
> 
> Thanks.


Wow cool! Had no idea they were releasing one! *LINK*


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> I have the orientation of the case "upside down." The temps are fine. CPU temps at idle are around 40c~ and the GPU idle temps are at or under 38c~. Load temps (gaming) are GPU @ 75C and CPU around 60C~ or under. If I recall, the ambient temps in my room was 74-75 degrees. I think the rig will be ok in terms of the orientation of the cpu cooler/fan.


Temps are a bit too high for my liking. That's why I went with AiO cooling on both my CPU and GPU in my RVZ01B build. Regardless of my two cents opinion on cooling preferences, you have done an outstanding build and it looks very nice ;-)


----------



## Wilddogge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Wow cool! Had no idea they were releasing one! *LINK*


Unfortunately, I do not see any news on this case. I saw it on a YouTube video:


----------



## steeda1974

Well i ended up getting a Raijintek Pallas for my case. I think it will lower the temps 5-6c and this will make it comfortable for my overclock. I just dont know if it will work with my setup. Fan is huge and I have a 3.0 header right beside my fan on the gigabyte gaming 5 mobo. My cable with have to bend or I will just have to disconnect it. Who knows lol.


----------



## max883




----------



## steeda1974

Nice setup!!!

Is everyone getting better cpu temps with the fan on cpu cooler or on case?

Thanks


----------



## Thobjo

Loving the xXx box 1337


----------



## Wilddogge

I'm more of a PlayStation fan but I must admit your case looks awesome


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thobjo*
> 
> 
> 
> For those concidering using MSI Z170I and want 2280 M.2 like Samsung 950, no problems son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even added a heatsink onto it in the RVZ02.


What heatsink did you use? How's the clearance for your heatsink to the side panel? Any appreciable temperature differences or just peace of mind?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfacenormal*
> 
> Hey guys! Interested in the ML08 case as a way to have a portable CPU/GPU rendering machine.
> I do have some decent gear already, but I could use your advice! Should I transfer any of these components over?
> 
> I7 2600K
> 16gb 1600mhz DDR3
> Zotac 580 3GB
> 
> ... or screw it these will be more trouble than they are worth, and should I just start fresh?
> 
> Perhaps I only transfer the 580? What do you think?


Sorry for the late reply, please discard if you already started offing parts. Besides efficiency factors (heat and energy) and some benchmarks, Sandy bridge does not fall too far behind Haswell or even Skylake, where the GTX 580 falls fairly short of current generation cards. If anything I'd keep the processor and memory and upgrade the graphics card, but it does depend on what you are rendering and how. If it is mostly GPU rendering then replacing that will have a fairly large improvement over replacing everything else.


----------



## surfacenormal

Thanks for the reply! I looked up decent 1155 motherboards in this form factor, and people are up charging like crazy for them! Then my ram is 4x4, so would have to replace that... In the end it wasn't really that much more to just replace everything except the gpu and sell the old tower.

I'm working mostly in stock modo and UE4, so that's CPU renders for now. Might try GPU (octane, etc), but GPU for now is mostly viewport stuff, and the 580 is ok for that @1080p for realtime assets.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, please discard if you already started offing parts. Besides efficiency factors (heat and energy) and some benchmarks, Sandy bridge does not fall too far behind Haswell or even Skylake, where the GTX 580 falls fairly short of current generation cards. If anything I'd keep the processor and memory and upgrade the graphics card, but it does depend on what you are rendering and how. If it is mostly GPU rendering then replacing that will have a fairly large improvement over replacing everything else.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfacenormal*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I looked up decent 1155 motherboards in this form factor, and people are up charging like crazy for them! Then my ram is 4x4, so would have to replace that... In the end it wasn't really that much more to just replace everything except the gpu and sell the old tower.
> 
> I'm working mostly in stock modo and UE4, so that's CPU renders for now. Might try GPU (octane, etc), but GPU for now is mostly viewport stuff, and the 580 is ok for that @1080p for realtime assets.


Ah, well then you're probably better off with your current course of action then! Skylake parts are dropping in price (too bad for me since I bought mine almost at it's price height) so you could go that route, but Haswell is still a sweet spot for many in terms of price to performance, motherboard is generally cheaper, and plus DDR3 is a little cheaper than DDR4. Just some things to ponder about.


----------



## surfacenormal

Yep, ended up going with skylake over those heat concerns in SFF, as this CPU sometimes will be slammed on all cores for long stretches.

MV08-H case
6700k with Scythe BIG Shuriken 2
Gigabyte GA-Z170N Gaming 5 Mobo
8x2 DDR4
SilverStone 600W SFX Modular PS

So whole thing was around 800, and will get around 300 for the old gear I'm replacing. So like 500 bucks for the upgrade. I can grab this, a Cintiq 13HD, and have a full-fat workstation that I can take on a flight carryon no problem.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Ah, well then you're probably better off with your current course of action then! Skylake parts are dropping in price (too bad for me since I bought mine almost at it's price height) so you could go that route, but Haswell is still a sweet spot for many in terms of price to performance, motherboard is generally cheaper, and plus DDR3 is a little cheaper than DDR4. Just some things to ponder about.


----------



## madboyv1

Believe it or not some people actually see lower temps with haswell, but it kinda goes back and forth.. The position of the USB 3 header is atrocious on the GA-170N G5, especially with the Big Shuriken II Rev B. Several people (myself included) ended up getting a low profile adapter cable to fit the space better. As an example: http://www.overclock.net/t/1595110/lightbox/post/25002760/id/2737240 (and the pic before)

Also, some people worked out that the ML-08, even without the handle might not fit in an overhead bin for the average sized airliner. Larger planes like the Boeing 787 maybe, but something the size of an Embraer 190 or Airbus 320 not so much. The average American Airliner's limitations for stowed carry-ons is around 22 x 14 x 9.


----------



## surfacenormal

Thank you so much for this info. It's truly a huge help! Will get the adapter.

Silverstone's spec sheet says that the dimensions are just under 15"x15"x3.5".

Was thinking this would be a "stowed under the seat" sort of thing. According to this, should be fine in most cases, and yeah over by an inch on smaller planes. Blarghhhh.

http://traveltips.usatoday.com/dimensions-space-under-airline-seats-62378.html

Would you suggest another case? I suppose I could nylon sling any case in lieu of a handle. I'll do some research as well...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Believe it or not some people actually see lower temps with haswell, but it kinda goes back and forth.. The position of the USB 3 header is atrocious on the GA-170N G5, especially with the Big Shuriken II Rev B. Several people (myself included) ended up getting a low profile adapter cable to fit the space better. As an example: http://www.overclock.net/t/1595110/lightbox/post/25002760/id/2737240 (and the pic before)
> 
> Also, some people worked out that the ML-08, even without the handle might not fit in an overhead bin for the average sized airliner. Larger planes like the Boeing 787 maybe, but something the size of an Embraer 190 or Airbus 320 not so much. The average American Airliner's limitations for stowed carry-ons is around 22 x 14 x 9.


----------



## Thobjo

This is the heatsink Im using for M.2:

https://www.caseking.de/prolimatech-mk-26-kuehlkoerper-geforce-gtx-670-660-ti-mit-kurzem-pcb-zura-221.html


----------



## Thobjo

Does anyone have a handle for ML08 not in use? willing to sell or know how to get a hold off then please advice


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfacenormal*
> 
> Thank you so much for this info. It's truly a huge help! Will get the adapter.
> 
> Silverstone's spec sheet says that the dimensions are just under 15"x15"x3.5".
> 
> Was thinking this would be a "stowed under the seat" sort of thing. According to this, should be fine in most cases, and yeah over by an inch on smaller planes. Blarghhhh.
> 
> http://traveltips.usatoday.com/dimensions-space-under-airline-seats-62378.html
> 
> Would you suggest another case? I suppose I could nylon sling any case in lieu of a handle. I'll do some research as well...


With it physically in front of me, it is 16.5" tall (with handle), by 15" deep, by 3.5" wide. to be safe you'd probably want at least an inch in height and depth so you would have plenty of space to get the case into and out of seat stowage, so you're looking at 18.5" x by 17". It would be a tight fit but I suppose it would be doable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thobjo*
> 
> This is the heatsink Im using for M.2:
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/prolimatech-mk-26-kuehlkoerper-geforce-gtx-670-660-ti-mit-kurzem-pcb-zura-221.html


Hmm, interesting.


----------



## surfacenormal

Just got it in the mail as well, immediately took the front panel off, and BOOM, depth down to 13.75", which puts it juuuust under the most strict carry on dimension regulations. Can even cram it into a standard carryon luggage!

Actually looks pretty cool with the front plastic off. Will need to do two mods:
- Shorten the longer handle extension, and cap with plexi
- create a new plexi front board for the front panel buttons, and mount just inside the original case opening.

Nothing a dremel, some black plexi, and a bit of epoxy can't solve. Should look pretty clean!

Hmm, interesting.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> With it physically in front of me, it is 16.5" tall (with handle), by 15" deep, by 3.5" wide. to be safe you'd probably want at least an inch in height and depth so you would have plenty of space to get the case into and out of seat stowage, so you're looking at 18.5" x by 17". It would be a tight fit but I suppose it would be doable.
> Hmm, interesting.


----------



## madboyv1

Is there even enough space for the original buttons in that space? And besides, the actual button caps are part of the front panel, so you could just as well use like a vandal switch like one of these and simplify: http://www.performance-pcs.com/vandal-resistant-switches-16mm


----------



## surfacenormal

Don't have the motherboard yet, so not sure about where to put what. The front board isn't even strictly necessary really, just the two switches and leds which are super tiny once removed from their casing. Could could mount those anywhere.

Excited to get everything and play around with it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Is there even enough space for the original buttons in that space? And besides, the actual button caps are part of the front panel, so you could just as well use like a vandal switch like one of these and simplify: http://www.performance-pcs.com/vandal-resistant-switches-16mm


----------



## steeda1974

Thanks for the tip on the cable, i ended up going with a big cooler as well and didnt know what to do about the usb 3.0 header. Problem solved, yay!!!!!!


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfacenormal*
> 
> Don't have the motherboard yet, so not sure about where to put what. The front board isn't even strictly necessary really, just the two switches and leds which are super tiny once removed from their casing. Could could mount those anywhere.
> 
> Excited to get everything and play around with it!


Not sure if you saw it when I linked to the lightbox earlier, but since I have a lot of the same parts as you are going to get, my build log might give you some ideas of how certain things fit.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Not sure if you saw it when I linked to the lightbox earlier, but since I have a lot of the same parts as you are going to get, my build log might give you some ideas of how certain things fit.


I've been meaning to ask, how does the back of the filter look like? Any way to separate the components (say, for painting?)


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> I've been meaning to ask, how does the back of the filter look like? Any way to separate the components (say, for painting?)


I'll get a picture of it tomorrow, but the mesh is pretty much partially melted (I don't think it is glue) onto anchor points around the perimeter of the the plastic grill and by three zig-zag patterns in the middle following the pattern of the grill. If you're careful you might be able to peel it off in one piece but getting it back on would be a pain I think...


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> I'll get a picture of it tomorrow, but the mesh is pretty much partially melted (I don't think it is glue) onto anchor points around the perimeter of the the plastic grill and by three zig-zag patterns in the middle following the pattern of the grill. If you're careful you might be able to peel it off in one piece but getting it back on would be a pain I think...


Thanks for that bit info.

I'd opt for the lazy route and spray paint the mesh itself, but it might be so fine as to actually get painted, and get sealed up.


----------



## Thobjo

Im running 6 140mm fans right now but 4 of them is 15mm thick









Loving the way this thread is progressing


----------



## surfacenormal

Here's some images of the carry-on friendly mod. Front panel removed, and handle end hacksawed and then cleaned up with a Dremel. Looks like I stole a server rack!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Can you guys fit a 140mm slim fan on the dual fan openings on the side of the case or no?


----------



## surfacenormal

Everything is in! Plenty of room up behind the old front panel to do whatever. Should be as easy as a custom cut plexi panel and some spacers mounted behind the case wall. This was a lot easier than I expected!


----------



## surfacenormal

Noticed that, because the fan intakes aren't sealed, there's a good chance you'll suck in hot case air. Took some auto insulation foam, and sealed the ps and CPU fan intakes. Might make a difference? Anyone had experience with this?


----------



## Pintek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfacenormal*
> 
> Noticed that, because the fan intakes aren't sealed, there's a good chance you'll suck in hot case air. Took some auto insulation foam, and sealed the ps and CPU fan intakes. Might make a difference? Anyone had experience with this?


Need to do that myself on the psu side, gpu intake cpu felt like it was flush enough to the side of the case.


----------



## Acidcow

In the progress of building my first itx-setup I have concluded in buying a RVZ02 case. I have also decided to install a Z170I mb (that supports m2 2280 drives) and a i5-6600K cpu. My big question is: what cooler should I choose that would fit inside this case and onto aforementioned mb?

I have been eyeballing the noctua nh-l9i but now realize that this has a max TDP of 65W, whereas the 6600K is running at 95W.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acidcow*
> 
> In the progress of building my first itx-setup I have concluded in buying a RVZ02 case. I have also decided to install a Z170I mb (that supports m2 2280 drives) and a i5-6600K cpu. My big question is: what cooler should I choose that would fit inside this case and onto aforementioned mb?
> 
> I have been eyeballing the noctua nh-l9i but now realize that this has a max TDP of 65W, whereas the 6600K is running at 95W.


I'm doing a very similar build!!! I ended up deciding on the Silverstone NT06-Pro cooler Link here but the price was $58 yesterday...

Definitely create a build log! I'd like to see your progress!


----------



## Acidcow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'm doing a very similar build!!! I ended up deciding on the Silverstone NT06-Pro cooler Link here but the price was $58 yesterday...
> 
> Definitely create a build log! I'd like to see your progress!


Thanks for the reply! I understand one would have to install the fan on the "inside" of the radiator in order for this cooler to fit properly? Does this cooler restrict any type of RAM and would it fit on the Asus z170i mb?

Furthermore I am getting a Palit 980ti as I have read a couple of reviews stating this has a very quiet cooler. Would also this fit in a RVZ02?


----------



## Phoenix0519

Hello! This is my first post on this site. I'm looking to build a system but I'm unsure which CPU heatsink and fan to use. I really like the FTZ01S and I would like to know if the CRYORIG C1 will fit inside. I know the CRYORIG C1 is 74mm in height and the FTZ01S has a height limit of 83mm. However, will the CRYORIG block anything such as the PCIE x16 slot? I assume no since it is designed for an Mini-ITX system. I'm aware that it has a RAM height limit of 42mm. Would the CRYORIG fit along the edges or would it block anything? Can anyone suggest a different CPU heatsink and fan? I know Scythe has the Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. I would prefer the 140mm fan over the 120mm fan if it fits. I'm unsure whether to get a 65W or 95W AMD CPU. I assume that either of these CPU heatsink and fans would be adequate? The case does have 3 120mm fan slots so I assume that would give enough ventilation?


----------



## Pintek

Get the scythe big shuriken 2 Rev b and then get a 140mm on top of it will work like a dream


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix0519*
> 
> Hello! This is my first post on this site. I'm looking to build a system but I'm unsure which CPU heatsink and fan to use. I really like the FTZ01S and I would like to know if the CRYORIG C1 will fit inside. I know the CRYORIG C1 is 74mm in height and the FTZ01S has a height limit of 83mm. However, will the CRYORIG block anything such as the PCIE x16 slot? I assume no since it is designed for an Mini-ITX system. I'm aware that it has a RAM height limit of 42mm. Would the CRYORIG fit along the edges or would it block anything? Can anyone suggest a different CPU heatsink and fan? I know Scythe has the Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. I would prefer the 140mm fan over the 120mm fan if it fits. I'm unsure whether to get a 65W or 95W AMD CPU. I assume that either of these CPU heatsink and fans would be adequate? The case does have 3 120mm fan slots so I assume that would give enough ventilation?


I Have the RVZ01b and am using the scythe Big shuriken 2 rev B on a i5-4690k o.c. to 4.2 ghz the fan of this cooler is not very good at idle but ok during load times only. At idle i am getting around 40C and at load 65C, ambient temperature 35C - 40C so i need to switch on the AC at all times.

i would suggest shruiken 2 rev B with a better fan (many are suggested on this thread)

also for a safe bet i had gone with kingston hpyperX ram - these are quite nice ram and falls in right RAM height.


----------



## crystaal

The Scythe Big shuriken 2 rev.B works very well on the RVZ02. Anything with a big diameter should work fine, don't get those itx noctuas.


----------



## Phoenix0519

I appreciate the quick responses. I will give the Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B consideration perhaps with a better fan. I would like to know if anyone has had a good experience with the CRYORIG C1? I read in a previous post that someone had luck with the FTZ01 and the CRYORIG C1. If the poster SHwoKing can respond to me and let me know if he did anything special to get it in that would be great. Has anyone had a good experience with AMD Radeon Memory in regard to compatibility with AMD Processors and using AMP or XMP profiles at 2400mhz? Does anyone know what the height of the memory would be? Is it really only 30mm? Does it run really hot with the included heatspreader? Thank you.


----------



## Pintek

With the cryorig c1 they do make a papercraft template you can print out for clearance but I believe that the scythe is slightly better than the c1 by a few degrees and gives you more options with fans. With using the ftz01 you could fit some really nice fans on the scythe.

I'm using the rvz02b so the c1 wasn't a option I did already have a big shuriken 2 though so that helps.

Thinking about replacing the thermal paste I get highs of 75c under gaming load but here is the thing the heatsink has been on my board for 4 years!

It is a ye old and phenom II 1045t


----------



## superpopsss

Anyone tried water/liquid cooler on the rvz02 yet?


----------



## MelvinGimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superpopsss*
> 
> Anyone tried water/liquid cooler on the rvz02 yet?


There is one in this forum, but is pretty badass DIY!


----------



## superpopsss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MelvinGimp*
> 
> There is one in this forum, but is pretty badass DIY!


I was thinking of a single fan radiator attached to the front panel:





Like this sort of. Should be do able, but wonder if there is enough space for the radiator to fit on top of the mobo.


----------



## Pintek

Would need a slim radiator and a water block that's just as low profile,then figuring out how to mount a fan as well we only have 58mm vertical space to use. Maybe you could put the radiator next to the gpu if you use a short card but breathing will be a issue aswell as the gpu heating up the radiator.

Final idea is a slim dual 80mm radiator mount in the void space right below the motherboard and use slim fans but then finding a reservoir and pump and for added air flow attach a fan to the panel over the motherboard to pull air in with the 80mm fans as exhaust (preferably built into the waterblock)

The last idea would require a bit of cutting on the case to give more air flow to the radiator but think it's the most doable if your using a gpu as well.


----------



## surfacenormal

and done! Tried plexi on the front but it looked terrible compared to the stock front plate... So I just vandalized the stock front plate instead and inset it into the case. Luckily, you can drill a small hole just below the plastic playing, and it lines up perfecty as a mounting hole because you're basically just screwing it in from the front instead of the rear.

Also the external wifi seemed like something I would lose/demolish, so I disconnected it from the panel and routed the wifi wires around the perimeter of the case. Wifi signal strength seems unaffected, so score!

Ok think I'm done here. This was fun! Special thanks to Madboyv1 for all your help


----------



## Myst1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoncaloM*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Hmm, we have a very similar setup but with some key differences that might force you to make one or two mods to that cooler, in my opinion!
> 
> 1 . The Corsair H55 has a favorable diference to the Silverstone Cooler in the distance between the water block/pump and the 4 bolts that secure it to the MB. That allows to route the tubbing in the way you can see in the following two images, You can see very clearly the advantages of this small difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 . In my case the water block/pump was not making full contact with the CPU (pls see image cooler3 bellow). I used the pre applied thermalpaste and tested 2 times with Noctua NT-H1 and the results were always above 78º.
> So, i removed the water block and BENT all the 4 corners where you have the bolts Upwards. I bent the the four corners of the metal plate that secures the cooler against the CPU upwards so it will force the water block/pump to make contact with the CPU. I only bent it 2 or 3 mm, if you decide to do it be carefull not to do it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 . Looking at the size of your water block i would start by making sure the block is not sitting on the MB capacitors next to the CPU (please see Image1 bellow). I had the same concern with the corsair H55, so i put one small dot of thermalpaste on some of those capacitors and reinstalled the cooler. Luckilly it made no contact in my case, as there was no transfer of thermalpaste to the water block, but is always better to be sure.
> 
> 
> 4. If you are using the stock fans i would go instead for a inverted position, instead of push i would place it on pull position (see image cooler 4 bellow), which may help you gain a few precious cm to better route the tubbing. Also, the stock fans HAVE ZERO AIR FLOW CAPABILITIES, please change them with some 120mm slim or 140mm slim with 120mm fan mounts like I and others did.
> 
> 
> 5 . To end I would change all the screws on that water block. Insted of those BIG and Bulky thumb screws, I would replace all of them with regular low profile screws, like you can see on this video of Linus Tech Tips
> 
> 
> 
> and check at 9m6s until 9m47s. By replacing the thumb screws you will gain alot more room and you can use the cable ties that come with the PSU and other cables to hold down the tubes like i did in Image cooler2.
> 
> Sorry for the lengthy post. Feel free to PM if you have more questions or any doubts.
> 
> Best of luck.


Hello

Thanks for your reply and the tips!. I was away for holidays thus my late reaction.

I can see the advantages of the H55 over Silverstone's own highly recommended AIO liquid cooler solution to their own case; if I only knew







But I opted for the recommended solution by the case manufacturer, who is also the AIO manufacture, thinking that this would guarantee compatibility. Anyway, in my view, the tubes of the TD03-slim are way too long to twist around the limited space. They're also soft, which is good in a way, but they also kink easily at the joints.

I am using the stock fans and Silverstone recommended that I set them as an exhaust and in pull configuration - thus the fan will be touching the case and the radiator attached to the fan, underneath it. This setting of course further reduced the clearance of the radiator. However, doing them the other way round (fan at the bottom), I would have had the pipes hitting the blades, given the lack of space.

After this ordeal, I ended up buying the NT06-PRO air cooler, and to my surprise, and in spite of the good temperatures people seemed to be getting, my CPU still hit 90C! I strongly doubt it is a defective CPU as when I had the AIO cooler installed with an open case and pipes extended, I was hitting low 60s on load. I installed the fan blowing air on the mobo, which I think was a mistake. Furthermore, I also installed the pipes on the RAM side so the radiator is not completely aligned with the vents of the case, thus reducing the already limited capability of the stock fans of sucking air. I got a 25mm fan to replace the 20mm one which comes with the cooler, however, it could not fit in any configuration as it was hitting the back panel or the RAM. Very frustrating to say the least, especially since it took me 30 mins to manage to screw the bracket in place only to find out that the solution isn't really there yet









Anyway, I still have it this way and gave up on OCing the CPU for now until I get the energy and courage to disassemble the case and cooler once more. I am also planning to install the radiator fan as exhaust and, probably replace it with a better model (if there are any). I will also explore the possibility of installing the 25mm fan which I bought (http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=501&area=en) outside of the case, also as exhaust to assist it (assuming the cables will squeeze through the lid and the case with not damage). In spite of not touching the radiator itself, there should be only a few mm gap from the radiator so it should make a difference. Perhaps anyone has already tried this?

Regards
Myst1c


----------



## Myst1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoncaloM*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Hmm, we have a very similar setup but with some key differences that might force you to make one or two mods to that cooler, in my opinion!
> 
> 1 . The Corsair H55 has a favorable diference to the Silverstone Cooler in the distance between the water block/pump and the 4 bolts that secure it to the MB. That allows to route the tubbing in the way you can see in the following two images, You can see very clearly the advantages of this small difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 . In my case the water block/pump was not making full contact with the CPU (pls see image cooler3 bellow). I used the pre applied thermalpaste and tested 2 times with Noctua NT-H1 and the results were always above 78º.
> So, i removed the water block and BENT all the 4 corners where you have the bolts Upwards. I bent the the four corners of the metal plate that secures the cooler against the CPU upwards so it will force the water block/pump to make contact with the CPU. I only bent it 2 or 3 mm, if you decide to do it be carefull not to do it too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 . Looking at the size of your water block i would start by making sure the block is not sitting on the MB capacitors next to the CPU (please see Image1 bellow). I had the same concern with the corsair H55, so i put one small dot of thermalpaste on some of those capacitors and reinstalled the cooler. Luckilly it made no contact in my case, as there was no transfer of thermalpaste to the water block, but is always better to be sure.
> 
> 
> 4. If you are using the stock fans i would go instead for a inverted position, instead of push i would place it on pull position (see image cooler 4 bellow), which may help you gain a few precious cm to better route the tubbing. Also, the stock fans HAVE ZERO AIR FLOW CAPABILITIES, please change them with some 120mm slim or 140mm slim with 120mm fan mounts like I and others did.
> 
> 
> 5 . To end I would change all the screws on that water block. Insted of those BIG and Bulky thumb screws, I would replace all of them with regular low profile screws, like you can see on this video of Linus Tech Tips
> 
> 
> 
> and check at 9m6s until 9m47s. By replacing the thumb screws you will gain alot more room and you can use the cable ties that come with the PSU and other cables to hold down the tubes like i did in Image cooler2.
> 
> Sorry for the lengthy post. Feel free to PM if you have more questions or any doubts.
> 
> Best of luck.


Hello

Thanks for your reply and the tips!. I was away for holidays thus my late reaction.

I can see the advantages of the H55 over Silverstone's own highly recommended AIO liquid cooler solution to their own case; if I only knew







But I opted for the recommended solution by the case manufacturer, who is also the AIO manufacture, thinking that this would guarantee compatibility. Anyway, in my view, the tubes of the TD03-slim are way too long to twist around the limited space. They're also soft, which is good in a way, but they also kink easily at the joints.

I am using the stock fans and Silverstone recommended that I set them as an exhaust and in pull configuration - thus the fan will be touching the case and the radiator attached to the fan, underneath it. This setting of course further reduced the clearance of the radiator. However, doing them the other way round (fan at the bottom), I would have had the pipes hitting the blades, given the lack of space.

After this ordeal, I ended up buying the NT06-PRO air cooler, and to my surprise, and in spite of the good temperatures people seemed to be getting, my CPU still hit 90C! I strongly doubt it is a defective CPU as when I had the AIO cooler installed with an open case and pipes extended, I was hitting low 60s on load. I installed the fan blowing air on the mobo, which I think was a mistake. Furthermore, I also installed the pipes on the RAM side so the radiator is not completely aligned with the vents of the case, thus reducing the already limited capability of the stock fans of sucking air. I got a 25mm fan to replace the 20mm one which comes with the cooler, however, it could not fit in any configuration as it was hitting the back panel or the RAM. Very frustrating to say the least, especially since it took me 30 mins to manage to screw the bracket in place only to find out that the solution isn't really there yet









Anyway, I still have it this way and gave up on OCing the CPU for now until I get the energy and courage to disassemble the case and cooler once more. I am also planning to install the radiator fan as exhaust and, probably replace it with a better model (if there are any). I will also explore the possibility of installing the 25mm fan which I bought (http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=501&area=en) outside of the case, also as exhaust to assist it (assuming the cables will squeeze through the lid and the case with not damage). In spite of not touching the radiator itself, there should be only a few mm gap from the radiator so it should make a difference. Perhaps anyone has already tried this?

Regards
Myst1c


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quick question for those that have the Raven, ML07 cases:
Can a 40mm or 50mm fan fit above the i/o shield where the vents are?


It looks like the space should fit at least a 40mm fan, maybe a 50mm fan. I'm hoping to add 2 or 3 mini fans blowing a small amount of air into the case so my setup is getting cooler ambient air from outside the case...

Thanks guys!


----------



## max883

i use Corsair H55 With the fann blowing the hot air out of the case


----------



## Thobjo

Im done setting up my fan profiles and havent really done any more tweaking.

Setup is really quiet with only slight fan noise at full tilt(mostly for PSU cooling)

Dailying now with cpu at 4.5 HT on and a decent gpu clock.

17490points in 3DMark Firestrike.

I know the cpu does 4.8 quite easily and I have a aquacomputers skylake delid and spacer kit for extra cooling.

This build has no drawbacks in terms of functionality, performance or noise.
I really do not regret the choice of case and I guess my cooling methods are not for everyone but a balls out custom loop would do very much the same and still make the windows fit so I see it as relevant in that matter.

I do not move mine around and the heatsinks and fans hanging out theme apeals to me as per now.

Can others share their benchmarks, firestrike or others ?

I need some encouragement to bother pushing it further









18 000 3DMark points I think is easily within my reach.

This would be nice to see for others contemplating a build aswell.

Lets Crown the Performance King of this Thread


----------



## jfromeo

Apart from the announced RVZ01-E, has Silverstone any word on a new FTZ01-E (or ML07-E)?

I really like the looks of the Fortress Z line over the Raven Z one, and building an ATX PSU instead of an SFX one is an important factor for me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thobjo

Atx psu will fit in raven with slim fan.

Atx psu fits in rvz01 and ftz01 by bending away the supports below the psu to get it as far in as possible.

I have a 650w atx psu in my Rvz02


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Quick question for those that have the Raven, ML07 cases:
> Can a 40mm or 50mm fan fit above the i/o shield where the vents are?
> 
> 
> It looks like the space should fit at least a 40mm fan, maybe a 50mm fan. I'm hoping to add 2 or 3 mini fans blowing a small amount of air into the case so my setup is getting cooler ambient air from outside the case...


Hmmm... if you are talking about a fan 40mm to 50mm "in height", it would all depend on the height of your CPU cooler and fan assembly. Remember that just on the other side of that vent above the I/O shield will be the approximate location of you CPU cooler. The total height of your CPU cooler combo will determine the amount of space remaining for the height of the case fan.



I have a ML07 case and mounted a Cryorig C1 CPU cooler. I swapped out the 13mm fan that came with the C1 for a 25.4mm Cryorig XF140. The total height of the C1 cooler and modified fan is 86mm... but it's still a couple mm short of hitting the cover.

When you say "mini fans" ... and if you are talking about "diameter" ... and the idea of mounting them over the vent openings themselves... the total height of the vent hole openings top to bottom is about 30mm. Whether or not you'll have space inside the case depends on the cooler you select.


But... as you can see in this bottom photo, the C1 mounted on my motherboard would make a tight squeeze even for the thinnest of 30mm fans above the I/O shield


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Quick question for those that have the Raven, ML07 cases:
> Can a 40mm or 50mm fan fit above the i/o shield where the vents are?
> 
> 
> It looks like the space should fit at least a 40mm fan, maybe a 50mm fan. I'm hoping to add 2 or 3 mini fans blowing a small amount of air into the case so my setup is getting cooler ambient air from outside the case...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... if you are talking about a fan 40mm to 50mm "in height", it would all depend on the height of your CPU cooler and fan assembly. Remember that just on the other side of that vent above the I/O shield will be the approximate location of you CPU cooler. The total height of your CPU cooler combo will determine the amount of space remaining for the height of the case fan.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a ML07 case and mounted a Cryorig C1 CPU cooler. I swapped out the 13mm fan that came with the C1 for a 25.4mm Cryorig XF140. The total height of the C1 cooler and modified fan is 86mm... but it's still a couple mm short of hitting the cover.
> 
> When you say "mini fans" ... and if you are talking about "diameter" ... and the idea of mounting them over the vent openings themselves... the total height of the vent hole openings top to bottom is about 30mm. Whether or not you'll have space inside the case depends on the cooler you select.
> 
> 
> But... as you can see in this bottom photo, the C1 mounted on my motherboard would make a tight squeeze even for the thinnest of 30mm fans above the I/O shield
Click to expand...

Nah I;m thinking this:


It shouldn't matter the thickness of the top case fan because the vents where I think these small fans will fit are shielded by the motherboard connectors. The fans are only 10-15mm thick so they'll easily fit...well at least they should.


----------



## Pintek

Looking at the space I'd say you got room for 40mm fans that are 15mm-20mm thick I've got 4 30mm fans in my rvz02b right above the io an the rvz02 is narrower and have clearance for the sycthe big shuriken 2 rev b with 140mm slim fan!


----------



## zackfalcon

With my CoolerMaster Elite 130 passed on to a friend, I've finally ordered an RVZ02. Should arrive by mid-June (!). Urk.

Has anybody seen that Sword-Art Asuna-inspired RVZ02?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pintek*
> 
> Looking at the space I'd say you got room for 40mm fans that are 15mm-20mm thick I've got 4 30mm fans in my rvz02b right above the io an the rvz02 is narrower and have clearance for the sycthe big shuriken 2 rev b with 140mm slim fan!


I've seen the pics you've posted in your album but they're kind dark. Do you mind posting new ones of the fans? is that possible? You think 40mm will be best and not 50mm?


----------



## Pintek

I can try to get a brighter picture but i'm gonna say 40mm will very likely fit over the 50mm fans in your case as 30mm is the max I can fit in a rvz02b. something like the NF-A4x10 FLX I think would give you the most clearance especially with the heatsink you have in mind. I'd say try to go even by a local electronic store like fry's electronics an grab a cheap 40mm fan to test fit an if it does return an then go order the brand you want.


----------



## superpopsss

Welp silverstone psu didnt last long.

Fan is making a strange noise, rma time. How are silvsrtone`s rma`s ? Anyone had to deal with them ?


----------



## zackfalcon

I heard from a forum that some "clicking" noise (?) is actually normal. Yikes.


----------



## superpopsss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> I heard from a forum that some "clicking" noise (?) is actually normal. Yikes.


Is this normal :


----------



## tobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> With my CoolerMaster Elite 130 passed on to a friend, I've finally ordered an RVZ02. Should arrive by mid-June (!). Urk.
> 
> Has anybody seen that Sword-Art Asuna-inspired RVZ02?


I saw that one. Didn't know a windowed version in white could look that good. Personally I'd love the originally sub 10L version in Playstation One grey (like the PS4 anniversary edition).


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tobo*
> 
> I saw that one. Didn't know a windowed version in white could look that good. Personally I'd love the originally sub 10L version in Playstation One grey (like the PS4 anniversary edition).


Yeah, the PS4 Anniversary edition is exactly what I'm gunning for! Also looking to replace the front orange / red LEDs with blue and purple. But, June is a long wait from now.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superpopsss*
> 
> Is this normal :


Hmmm. I don't own one, so I wouldn't know, but based on what I read from the forum (I'll try to dig it up from my history), it seems as if that's the Power Supply's silent running feature at work. From what I gather, there's a minimum load that your PC has to pull from the PSU before the fan kicks in, plus some sort of temperature threshold, otherwise it stays off (for silence). Now in many cases, the PC doesn't actually pull that exact load at the exact temperature, so the clicking noise is actually the PSU trying to figure out whether or not it needs the fan on, and rapidly fires the fan in this start-stop-start-stop-start-stop cycle, fast enough that you might think it's simply spinning when view by the naked eye.

According to the forum, the clicking noise goes away when the system is continually taxed such that the PSU has to have the fan on at all times (gaming, stress tests, etc.). If your PSU still produces that noise under stress, then I suppose it's time for RMA. *I could be wrong though*, so apply pinches of salt as needed.

Regardless though, the general consensus is that it's a crappy / mediocre fan for an otherwise great PSU.

*Edit*: Found it. Hardforum. Last time I posted a link here, the post never showed up, so just do a google search for Hardforum SFX-L, should be the first entry.

The first post in the forum has links for additional info. Note that by page 2, some of them are already complaining about "chirping" noises.


----------



## superpopsss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> Hmmm. I don't own one, so I wouldn't know, but based on what I read from the forum (I'll try to dig it up from my history), it seems as if that's the Power Supply's silent running feature at work. From what I gather, there's a minimum load that your PC has to pull from the PSU before the fan kicks in, plus some sort of temperature threshold, otherwise it stays off (for silence). Now in many cases, the PC doesn't actually pull that exact load at the exact temperature, so the clicking noise is actually the PSU trying to figure out whether or not it needs the fan on, and rapidly fires the fan in this start-stop-start-stop-start-stop cycle, fast enough that you might think it's simply spinning when view by the naked eye.
> 
> According to the forum, the clicking noise goes away when the system is continually taxed such that the PSU has to have the fan on at all times (gaming, stress tests, etc.). If your PSU still produces that noise under stress, then I suppose it's time for RMA. *I could be wrong though*, so apply pinches of salt as needed.
> 
> Regardless though, the general consensus is that it's a crappy / mediocre fan for an otherwise great PSU.
> 
> *Edit*: Found it. Hardforum. Last time I posted a link here, the post never showed up, so just do a google search for Hardforum SFX-L, should be the first entry.
> 
> The first post in the forum has links for additional info. Note that by page 2, some of them are already complaining about "chirping" noises.


Well I was running a cpu stress test that was going on for a good 20-25min on an overclocked 6600k @ 4.12mhz.

It wasn't a situation where the psu temp was on the threshold temperature of the on/off fan mode. Actually, I'll test it a bit more and see if it's the problem you mentioned.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Would someone please be so kind as to measure this distance:


I'd like to order some fans soon for this space but I'm not sure the actual width. I'm hoping to order the fans before I get the case because it'll take way longer for the fans to ship than the case...

Case needs to be either a Silverstone ML07B or Raven RVZ01.

Thanks!


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Would someone please be so kind as to measure this distance:
> 
> 
> I'd like to order some fans soon for this space but I'm not sure the actual width. I'm hoping to order the fans before I get the case because it'll take way longer for the fans to ship than the case...
> 
> Case needs to be either a Silverstone ML07B or Raven RVZ01.
> 
> Thanks!


From the top of the I/O shield to the top of the holes is 42mm, from the I/O shield to the fold at the top is 50mm

And it's 150mm long (and that's just the holes)


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Would someone please be so kind as to measure this distance:
> 
> 
> I'd like to order some fans soon for this space but I'm not sure the actual width. I'm hoping to order the fans before I get the case because it'll take way longer for the fans to ship than the case...
> 
> Case needs to be either a Silverstone ML07B or Raven RVZ01.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> From the top of the I/O shield to the top of the holes is 42mm, from the I/O shield to the fold at the top is 50mm
> 
> And it's 150mm long (and that's just the holes)
Click to expand...

So a 40mm fan should easily fit the space? Sounds like it to me. 50mm would be too big as I'd imagine they wouldn't fit...

Rep!


----------



## ZodiacG66

50mm will be to big, 3x 40mmx40mmx10/15mm fans will be ok


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfacenormal*
> 
> Also the external wifi seemed like something I would lose/demolish, so I disconnected it from the panel and routed the wifi wires around the perimeter of the case. Wifi signal strength seems unaffected, so score!
> 
> Ok think I'm done here. This was fun! Special thanks to Madboyv1 for all your help


You're welcome, glad the information was helpful. I like your idea of just routing the wifi wire around the internal of the case. Got a talk through on that point? I might do it too just to minimize stuff on the outside. I may primarily be wired into the network, but on the road I obviously do not have that luxury. Did you replace the antenna/wires with something else, or literally just cut the antenna off and just run the wires around the perimeter?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> 50mm will be to big, 3x 40mmx40mmx10/15mm fans will be ok


Cool! Picked up 3x 40x40x10mm fans. We'll see how they work... might not even use them if they're noisy... I basically just wanted something that actually blows a bit of ambient air into the case more so than just an opening... They're 12v fans that I'm sure run 3-5k rpm but I've got a LNA which will step the voltage down to like 6-7V so they should be pretty quiet but hopefully provide at least a few CFM...


----------



## surfacenormal

For now, I'm using the stock antenna untouched. Routed it along the back of the case, and then up along the top, and then attached the plastic antenna where the cd drive would be.

I think a better way to do it would be to remove the plastic housing so that you have raw antenna wire, and then route that wire outside the case and under the length of the plastic handle. That way, the wire is along the top of the case and not insulated by any metal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> You're welcome, glad the information was helpful. I like your idea of just routing the wifi wire around the internal of the case. Got a talk through on that point? I might do it too just to minimize stuff on the outside. I may primarily be wired into the network, but on the road I obviously do not have that luxury. Did you replace the antenna/wires with something else, or literally just cut the antenna off and just run the wires around the perimeter?


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Cool! Picked up 3x 40x40x10mm fans. We'll see how they work... might not even use them if they're noisy... I basically just wanted something that actually blows a bit of ambient air into the case more so than just an opening... They're 12v fans that I'm sure run 3-5k rpm but I've got a LNA which will step the voltage down to like 6-7V so they should be pretty quiet but hopefully provide at least a few CFM...


I'm curious on to putting the 40mmx3 fans in there too, if not just to try it out for the sake of diddling around. When I installed the 80mmx3 fans in mine I plugged them all into the Case Fan header on the motherboard so they would be controlled to a degree, but stepping the voltage down to reduce noise is probably a good idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfacenormal*
> 
> I think a better way to do it would be to remove the plastic housing so that you have raw antenna wire, and then route that wire outside the case and under the length of the plastic handle. That way, the wire is along the top of the case and not insulated by any metal.


You know, I had the EXACT same thought when I first saw the antenna, but the housing seems to be completely snapped together, I did not spend much time trying to figure out how to take it apart without destroying it...


----------



## ZodiacG66

I would question if it was worth it to put small fans there. I use 3x Nanoxia 120mm fans, 60CFM @ 14.5dB and you can feel the air being pushed out of the vents at a high rate. I have the fans running max all the time and they are quieter than my noctua fans and move more air.
The case is designed to use positive air pressure so the more air you can push in the more heat will come out. Small fans won't be strong enough to "suck" the hot air out but a powerful 120mm will push is out better.

My i7 sits at 51c when gaming for long hours (Division, Battlefront and battlefield)
and my R9 Fury nano is usually around the 69 to 71c mark on the same games @ 2560 x 1440 @ 144 refresh . . . all at 14dB


----------



## ZodiacG66

If your using the fans to blow IN then they won't have enough power to fight the air that is being pushed out. 60CFM being pushed one way and then 3x 7cfm fans blowing the other way may even make the temps and noise go up. IF you have them sucking out would work better


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> I would question if it was worth it to put small fans there. I use 3x Nanoxia 120mm fans, 60CFM @ 14.5dB and you can feel the air being pushed out of the vents at a high rate. I have the fans running max all the time and they are quieter than my noctua fans and move more air.
> The case is designed to use positive air pressure so the more air you can push in the more heat will come out. Small fans won't be strong enough to "suck" the hot air out but a powerful 120mm will push is out better.
> 
> My i7 sits at 51c when gaming for long hours (Division, Battlefront and battlefield)
> and my R9 Fury nano is usually around the 69 to 71c mark on the same games @ 2560 x 1440 @ 144 refresh . . . all at 14dB


OH right. I was planning on using these fans to blow air into the case by the motherboard and the CPU cooler and have the CPU cooler blowing air up and out the side of the case. My goal is to also put a little curved piece of plastic/metal that will direct the air down right over the VRM for the motherboard and underneath the CPU cooler which will eventually get sucked up and out the case. I'll also put some foam around the inside of the side panel so there's less chance of hot air recirculating through the case.


It's all theory right now till I can get the case...


----------



## ZodiacG66

If your fan is blowing up then all the air will be going the same way so will be good. The reviews on that cooler seem to show it work better with the fan blowing up. Good idea about the foam, seen a few other who have done that, will be looking into doing that also


----------



## TMatzelle60

How many SSD can i fit where the Slim ODD is? or would it look better under the gpu and cleaner?


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> How many SSD can i fit where the Slim ODD is? or would it look better under the gpu and cleaner?


On my ml08 I think there would be enough room beneath the gpu or where the odd tray is if you removed the mountings, but the real issue is routing the cables, you're really quite limited for space and connecting 2 ssds in their dedicated bays are even tough depending on the motherboard and how the rest of your cables are routed


----------



## Pintek

Believe you can also fit a extra 2.5" drive under the psu mount aswell in the rvz02 an ml08


----------



## blitz68

Can anyone confirm that the RVZ01+ Zalman CNPS8900 + Asus Z97i-PLUS combination works? I already have some lower profile ram sticks (30mm total). I heard there may be heatpipe-mobo contact issues otherwise?

Also would I have room for a second 25mm fan above the CNPS8900? If so, what type of fan should I get for this situation? I understand there are differences in static pressure vs flow fans or something like that?

Thanks!


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilddogge*
> 
> Any idea when the new RVZ01-E (which accepts a full ATX PSU) will be out?
> 
> I'm planning to get one and migrate my components there.
> 
> Thanks.


I spoke to a rep today, he thinks that within a week or so Newegg should have them up for sale.

"Mileage may vary" imho.

I'd like to see builds that have PSU's that are 160mm long because the specs say "no more than 150mm long" in that case.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Just got z170 stinger for 120


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blitz68*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the RVZ01+ Zalman CNPS8900 + Asus Z97i-PLUS combination works? I already have some lower profile ram sticks (30mm total). I heard there may be heatpipe-mobo contact issues otherwise?
> 
> Also would I have room for a second 25mm fan above the CNPS8900? If so, what type of fan should I get for this situation? I understand there are differences in static pressure vs flow fans or something like that?
> 
> Thanks!


"Static pressure" fans are good for pushing/pulling through a cooler or Rad, "Flow" fans are good for cases to move more air. Nanoxia fans are great so are BeQuiet fans


----------



## Wilddogge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I spoke to a rep today, he thinks that within a week or so Newegg should have them up for sale.
> 
> "Mileage may vary" imho.
> 
> I'd like to see builds that have PSU's that are 160mm long because the specs say "no more than 150mm long" in that case.


Too bad my PSU is 180mm long (RM850)...


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilddogge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I spoke to a rep today, he thinks that within a week or so Newegg should have them up for sale.
> 
> "Mileage may vary" imho.
> 
> I'd like to see builds that have PSU's that are 160mm long because the specs say "no more than 150mm long" in that case.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad my PSU is 180mm long (RM850)...
Click to expand...

Yeah you can read it RVZ01-E Specifications: http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01-E&area=en&top=C

I have two PSU's AX750 and SS-860 that are @ 160mm.


----------



## Xander08

In the last couple of pages there has been alot of discussion on cooling. This is something which I need clarification. I have a ml07b sat horizontal on the tv stand. The cpu is cooled by a deepcool Gabriel heatsink and fan;single intake fan on GPU side. My queries are:
1. What is the ideal case fan setup?
2. Does anyone have a case fan sitting above their cpu cooler?
3. Is this intake or exhaust?
4. Does anyone use rubber grommets to secure their fans and do they work in minimising vibration and noise?


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xander08*
> 
> In the last couple of pages there has been alot of discussion on cooling. This is something which I need clarification. I have a ml07b sat horizontal on the tv stand. The cpu is cooled by a deepcool Gabriel heatsink and fan;single intake fan on GPU side. My queries are:
> 1. What is the ideal case fan setup?
> 2. Does anyone have a case fan sitting above their cpu cooler?
> 3. Is this intake or exhaust?
> 4. Does anyone use rubber grommets to secure their fans and do they work in minimising vibration and noise?


1. 3 fans intake, case works on positive pressure to get rid of heat

2. yes, if your cooler is lower than the case edge then it is pulling air from "inside" the case, some will be coming from outside but some will be recirculated from the inside and be warmer.

3. on this type of case best to have all fans as intake

4. Rubber grommets do a great job of minimising vibration with fans but because of the limited space with the case the extra 1 or 2mm that the fan is offset by can make it to tight to fit

The deepcool Gabriel is 60mm high so on the ML07b you have another 23mm to fit a fan so a slim 15mm fan would work fine, it would push cool air straight down onto the coolers fan, you may only see a few C drop but it all helps









Other things you can do is under-volt your CPU.
My i7's normal voltage is 1.238v but it's now running at 1.100v without any problems in stress testing or gaming and it dropped around 8C off the temps.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xander08*
> 
> In the last couple of pages there has been alot of discussion on cooling. This is something which I need clarification. I have a ml07b sat horizontal on the tv stand. The cpu is cooled by a deepcool Gabriel heatsink and fan;single intake fan on GPU side.


I was using a Gabriel cooler before. It responded really well to a fan replacement with a 25mm Enermax Twister Pressure.


----------



## Myst1c

Dear OC community,

I've been running into CPU temperature issues with my build. I've tried two coolers, both Silverstone made for RVZ 01 (NT06-PRO and TD03-Slim) and can't sort it out so I'm turning to you hoping to fix this. I'm seriously starting to believe that the 6700k is just not suitable for the coolers which the RVZ01 can take, but hopefully, you can enlighten me.

I have already included all the details of my build, the problems I have and the solutions I tried, in my post on PC part Picker (http://pcpartpicker.com/b/yVxYcf) so I will avoid repeating most of them. However, in short, the TD03-Slim couldn't fit in any way..even in the only way which Silverstone themselves suggest to me as the 'only possible configuration which MIGHT work'....right. When case was fully closed, I was hitting > 95C while with the case open and pipes stretched out comfortably, I was hitting 65C max on load - Clearly, the pipes were kinking in the last moment when pushing the lid down and couldn't see anymore inside the case.

Anyways, a broken DIMM slot and a new mobo later, I moved on and switched to the NT06-PRO. Tried and tested solution I told myself...but nope...I still am hitting 97C CPU temp and even worse, the computer shuts down and restarts just 30 mins into the Division. GREEEAT









Now, I came across many posts in this thread quoting low CPU temperatures with air coolers and even AIO coolers...but i really don't want to buy another cooler and even if I do, I'm afraid that the main problem is that this case simply does not cut it for the 6700k. The last solution I will try is to change the orientation of the cooler to align it better with the vents (hoping there is enough clearance from the RAM, using the stock slim fan of the NT06) or / and change the direction of the fan to blow air away from mobo, towards the vent and out of the case. I could even install a 25mm fan out of the case also pulling air out of the case but to be honest, the stock fan of the NT06 is horribly noisy on its own. Installing another fan and outside the case, will be deafening.

If these do not work and no one from here can help, I think I will simply get a new case.

I am desperate for possible solutions for the 6700k in this case. Thanks for your feedback
Myst1c


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst1c*
> 
> Dear OC community,
> 
> I've been running into CPU temperature issues with my build. I've tried two coolers, both Silverstone made for RVZ 01 (NT06-PRO and TD03-Slim) and can't sort it out so I'm turning to you hoping to fix this. I'm seriously starting to believe that the 6700k is just not suitable for the coolers which the RVZ01 can take, but hopefully, you can enlighten me.
> 
> I have already included all the details of my build, the problems I have and the solutions I tried, in my post on PC part Picker (http://pcpartpicker.com/b/yVxYcf) so I will avoid repeating most of them. However, in short, the TD03-Slim couldn't fit in any way..even in the only way which Silverstone themselves suggest to me as the 'only possible configuration which MIGHT work'....right. When case was fully closed, I was hitting > 95C while with the case open and pipes stretched out comfortably, I was hitting 65C max on load - Clearly, the pipes were kinking in the last moment when pushing the lid down and couldn't see anymore inside the case.
> 
> Anyways, a broken DIMM slot and a new mobo later, I moved on and switched to the NT06-PRO. Tried and tested solution I told myself...but nope...I still am hitting 97C CPU temp and even worse, the computer shuts down and restarts just 30 mins into the Division. GREEEAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I came across many posts in this thread quoting low CPU temperatures with air coolers and even AIO coolers...but i really don't want to buy another cooler and even if I do, I'm afraid that the main problem is that this case simply does not cut it for the 6700k. The last solution I will try is to change the orientation of the cooler to align it better with the vents (hoping there is enough clearance from the RAM, using the stock slim fan of the NT06) or / and change the direction of the fan to blow air away from mobo, towards the vent and out of the case. I could even install a 25mm fan out of the case also pulling air out of the case but to be honest, the stock fan of the NT06 is horribly noisy on its own. Installing another fan and outside the case, will be deafening.
> 
> If these do not work and no one from here can help, I think I will simply get a new case.
> 
> I am desperate for possible solutions for the 6700k in this case. Thanks for your feedback
> Myst1c


I just got the Silverstone NT06-Pro cooler for my new build which you can find it Here!. I'm getting around 70C with the stock thermal paste on my overclocked 2500k. It sounds to me like you need to delid your CPU.


----------



## Myst1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I just got the Silverstone NT06-Pro cooler for my new build which you can find it Here!. I'm getting around 70C with the stock thermal paste on my overclocked 2500k. It sounds to me like you need to delid your CPU.


I would probably consider returning the CPU back if that was the problem, however, I was getting below 70C on full load when I had the AIO installed with the pipes extended, and working is it was supposed to. So I doubt that the CPU is defective.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst1c*
> 
> I would probably consider returning the CPU back if that was the problem, however, I was getting below 70C on full load when I had the AIO installed with the pipes extended, and working is it was supposed to. So I doubt that the CPU is defective.


Still sounds on the high side when using an AIO. I'm getting around 55c with my i7 4790k when playing the Division for around 3 hours.

Whats the IDLE temps? Should normally be around 30-35c. Is it a new CPU just for this build or have you used it with normal temps in another? If it's new you may need to RMA, Also check BIOS settings to see what voltage the CPU is running at, normal is 1.2v.
If it's set to "AUTO" change it to 1.2v see if that helps the temps, Got my CPU under-volted to 1.1v right now but have had it at 1.05v with my last motherboard (slowly working my way down to it)

Also just to test, turn off boost in the BIOS and run it like that. If the boost settings are off it can be dumping loads of unwanted power into the CPU and making it hot.

AND . . . how much heat paste did you use? Pea size blob in the middle is all you need, too much and it won't do such a good job.


----------



## Thobjo

Handle on my Rvz02, ****ty pictures I know


----------



## tobo

Did you get the handle from a ML08 or does Silverstone actually sell them?


----------



## sallekmo

a little bit more info on how you got them would be appreciated, ive wanted a handle since it came out, but they said theyll be selling a custom handle for the rvz02 sometime in june.


----------



## sallekmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thobjo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle on my Rvz02, ****ty pictures I know


a little bit more info on how you got them would be appreciated, ive wanted a handle since it came out, but they said theyll be selling a custom handle for the rvz02 sometime in june.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Would this GPU be ok in the RVZ02 http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5682#kf


----------



## sugarbear7

Hey guys,
I finished my first ever build thanks in part to all the feedback on this thread.









Case: ML08B
CPU: i5-6500
Cooler: BIG Shuriken 2 Rev B
Mobo: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/AC
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4-3200
HDD: Samsung 850 Evo 1TB
PSU: Corsair SF450
Monitor: Dell U2415 (24" 1200p)
GPU: None right now... potentially a next gen one.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ktQHYJ

Overall, the build was simple. The internal motherboard connections are very logically placed, which helped. USB 3.1 (types A and C) and an m.2 slot are on-board for future-proofing. No ODD and SFX PSU (vs SFX-L) mean plenty of space for cabling.

I took a chance on the Corsair PSU since it was so new with few reviews, but so many people were annoyed with Silverstone's SFX-L options that I went for it. Silence is very important to me. The Corsair has a silent no-fan mode until the system is stressed to a certain point and between it and the BIG Shuriken, I cannot hear this system!

I enjoyed the build experience and it's performing rock solidly. A few pics:











Loving this case!


----------



## adam2eden

Just got my FTZ01 and put my old system in it. However the cpu temp is higher than I expected. In idle it's around 42 and it gets to 50ish watching youtube. I reapplied thermal paste but the temp stays the same. Config is below:

CPU: i7-5775c
cooler: thermalright AXP-100 muscle
thermal paste: arctic silver 5
motherboard: asrock z97e-itx/ac
memory: 2x8 GB

I am using the iGPU for now.

Not sure what to do next. My old system is fanless, using copper piples and case metal for cooling and achieves better temp. Can't believe the temp gets worse on air.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam2eden*
> 
> Just got my FTZ01 and put my old system in it. However the cpu temp is higher than I expected. In idle it's around 42 and it gets to 50ish watching youtube. I reapplied thermal paste but the temp stays the same. Config is below:
> 
> CPU: i7-5775c
> cooler: thermalright AXP-100 muscle
> thermal paste: arctic silver 5
> motherboard: asrock z97e-itx/ac
> memory: 2x8 GB
> 
> I am using the iGPU for now.
> 
> Not sure what to do next. My old system is fanless, using copper piples and case metal for cooling and achieves better temp. Can't believe the temp gets worse on air.


Arctic silver 5 can take anywhere from 2 week to a month the "bed in", it's one of the best you can use but you won't see the best results for a few weeks usually.
Using the iGPU will add a little extra heat but your CPU is only meant to be a 65watt chip, I have used that cooler in another system and changed it within 2 days as I found it to be really bad with temps.
My i7 4790k sits around 30-35c idle and maybe 42c when watching stuff (youtube/media player), Do you have a good fan pulling cool air in above the CPU cooler? DON'T use the ones that come with the case, as asthmatic granny can blow more air than them. I forgot to plug my 120mm intake fan in once and the temps jumped about 15c from normal, just a though for you.

Hope you get the temps sorted


----------



## TMatzelle60

AS5, Is def overrated right now compared to other Thermal Paste especially with Thermal Grizzly out.


----------



## adam2eden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Arctic silver 5 can take anywhere from 2 week to a month the "bed in", it's one of the best you can use but you won't see the best results for a few weeks usually.
> Using the iGPU will add a little extra heat but your CPU is only meant to be a 65watt chip, I have used that cooler in another system and changed it within 2 days as I found it to be really bad with temps.
> My i7 4790k sits around 30-35c idle and maybe 42c when watching stuff (youtube/media player), Do you have a good fan pulling cool air in above the CPU cooler? DON'T use the ones that come with the case, as asthmatic granny can blow more air than them. I forgot to plug my 120mm intake fan in once and the temps jumped about 15c from normal, just a though for you.
> 
> Hope you get the temps sorted


Thanks for your reply.

You are right I am using the fan came with the case on top of the cooler. I will replace it with something else then. What type of cooler do you use?


----------



## Myst1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Still sounds on the high side when using an AIO. I'm getting around 55c with my i7 4790k when playing the Division for around 3 hours.
> 
> Whats the IDLE temps? Should normally be around 30-35c. Is it a new CPU just for this build or have you used it with normal temps in another? If it's new you may need to RMA, Also check BIOS settings to see what voltage the CPU is running at, normal is 1.2v.
> If it's set to "AUTO" change it to 1.2v see if that helps the temps, Got my CPU under-volted to 1.1v right now but have had it at 1.05v with my last motherboard (slowly working my way down to it)
> 
> Also just to test, turn off boost in the BIOS and run it like that. If the boost settings are off it can be dumping loads of unwanted power into the CPU and making it hot.
> 
> AND . . . how much heat paste did you use? Pea size blob in the middle is all you need, too much and it won't do such a good job.


Hi

Thanks for your feedback. Temps with the AIO (extended pipes) were more like low - mid 60s with max of 68C. Used 70 as a reference in response to the post.

I had looked at the voltage issue and it's set at 1.3V - During the AIDA64 test, the voltage went up to 1.35V max. I read that Skylake should run at 1.2V but I also read that motherboard manufacturers seem to be setting the default to 1.3V to ensure stability. To be honest, I didn't want to mess around with CPU settings yet before stabilising the temp - especially as I never OCed a system before.

At idle, temps run low 30s C, as expected I suppose. I also noted that although Boost is enabled in BIoS, the CPU never exceeds 4GhZ (base clock) during any stress test I throw at it. Could this mean anything? Should the CPU boost during tests?

I don't think I have put much thermalpaste but I will clean it and redo it once I find time to change the orientation of the cooler and probably, the direction of the airflow outside of the case.


----------



## ZodiacG66

I'm using the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B but I have changed the fan to a Nanoxia 120mm one.

There is a lot of good itx coolers around right now.

DEEPCOOL GABRIEL
Cryorig C1
be quiet! Shadow Rock LP
Phanteks PH-TC12LS
Raijintek Pallas 140mm Low Profile CPU Cooler

All fit and are good coolers, and all but the Cryorig are around the same price, £30 in the UK


----------



## adam2eden

Great. Hopefully the temp will get down after I change the cooler and the fan.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myst1c*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. Temps with the AIO (extended pipes) were more like low - mid 60s with max of 68C. Used 70 as a reference in response to the post.
> 
> I had looked at the voltage issue and it's set at 1.3V - During the AIDA64 test, the voltage went up to 1.35V max. I read that Skylake should run at 1.2V but I also read that motherboard manufacturers seem to be setting the default to 1.3V to ensure stability. To be honest, I didn't want to mess around with CPU settings yet before stabilising the temp - especially as I never OCed a system before.
> 
> At idle, temps run low 30s C, as expected I suppose. I also noted that although Boost is enabled in BIoS, the CPU never exceeds 4GhZ (base clock) during any stress test I throw at it. Could this mean anything? Should the CPU boost during tests?
> 
> I don't think I have put much thermalpaste but I will clean it and redo it once I find time to change the orientation of the cooler and probably, the direction of the airflow outside of the case.


Bit odd your not getting any extra speed from the boost, but that extra 0.150v will be adding heat to the cpu and will shorten the life span of the chip.
Lowering the voltage in small steps won't damage the chip at all. Set it at 1.250v to start and run stress test for a little, then go back into bios and drop it to 1.225v, keep doing it until you get to 1.100v (that's where my chip is set now without any instability). If you get a Blue screen crash just up it 0.005v until it's stable but you chip should have no problems at 1.200v and that should drop temps by around 6 to 8c under load


----------



## manoy385

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/r7YpdC

I'm currently doing a build in an ML08 to replace my HTPC. Just waiting for the parts in the link above to arrive. Has anyone managed to fit the Deepcool Gabriel in an ML08/RVZ02? I know it was mentioned awhile back that 60mm tall coolers will fit the non windowed version of the RVZ02. Just need confirmation from someone who has actually done it with the Gabriel.

Also ordered some cheap mosfet coolers for my motherboard since according to newegg reviews and 



, the Gigabyte Z170N-WIFI throttles K cpus under load due to overheating VRMs. Hoping to get a 4.5GHz overclock on my 6600K with the Gabriel.

Overall, not a bad build for $725 canadian rupees if everything goes well. Just missing a gpu now. Will add one when pascal/polaris arrives.


----------



## Frazz

Hey I'm considering getting an RVZ02 and using white sleeved cables with an all black build. I have a few questions.

Can anyone comment on how visible the system is through the windows?
Are there places to hide cables so that I can just use the extensions?
Would I be able to fit a 30cm cold cathode anywhere near the mobo, or will I need an LED strip. I just want it lit up white.
Which PSU would be best for me? SX500-LG or Corsair SF450?

Hardware I will use:

H110M-ITX
i5 6400
R9 280X
2 x 8GB DDR4 RAM
1x SSD
Cryorig C7 cooler


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz*
> 
> Can anyone comment on how visible the system is through the windows?
> Are there places to hide cables so that I can just use the extensions?
> Would I be able to fit a 30cm cold cathode anywhere near the mobo, or will I need an LED strip. I just want it lit up white.
> Which PSU would be best for me? SX500-LG or Corsair SF450?


1) You can clearly see the colors, but unless you're looking directly at it, not from an angle, it is difficult to make out. The windowed version is far more visible than the filtered.
2) Maybe, but most likely not.
3) 280x has a recommended 600w PSU, but you can usually get by with less. Corsair also make a 600w, as do Silverstone. Most people, including me, have noise issues with the Silverstone 500w. Mine occasionally has coil whine, and also occasionally has a clicking sound, that gets louder the faster the fan spins. Of course sometimes the fan is at 0 RPM and so silent, but most times it does spin. Most people have had positive things to say about the Corsair being quiet.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausf*
> 
> 1) You can clearly see the colors, but unless you're looking directly at it, not from an angle, it is difficult to make out. The windowed version is far more visible than the filtered.
> 2) Maybe, but most likely not.
> 3) 280x has a recommended 600w PSU, but you can usually get by with less. Corsair also make a 600w, as do Silverstone. Most people, including me, have noise issues with the Silverstone 500w. Mine occasionally has coil whine, and also occasionally has a clicking sound, that gets louder the faster the fan spins. Of course sometimes the fan is at 0 RPM and so silent, but most times it does spin. Most people have had positive things to say about the Corsair being quiet.


Hey thanks for the reply. I ended up checking on a PSU calculator 'http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator'. It said under load I'd need approx 360W and recommended a 410W PSU. 500W should hopefully do the job. I ended up purchasing the following stuff:

Silverstone SX500-LG
Asrock H110M-ITX
Intel i5 6400
Gigabyte AMD R9 280X
2 x 8GB Kingston HyperX Black 2133MHz DDR4 RAM
1x 120GB SSD
1x 1TB HDD 7200RPM
1x Cryorig C7 cooler
2x White sleeved extensions PCI-E 8 pin
1x 4-pin CPU white sleeved extension.
1x 24-pin MOBO white sleeved extension.

I'll be sure to post again in a few days when the build is complete.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Is it possible to Stack SSD in the RVZ02 and is it safe to stack another 2 ssd on each bracket


----------



## Pintek

um... if you can figure out how to attach extra drives ontop of the brackets.... maybe? I can't think how you would secure them really in stock configuration you can mount 3 in the case 2 in the brackets 1 under the psu and MAYBE a 4th one in under the cd drive slot if you used a slimmer disk drive.


----------



## TMatzelle60

I might just get a 1tb ssd


----------



## ZodiacG66

Hi guys, been doing some tests on my system and though I would share the results as they maybe of use for people looking to lower temperature in the case when gaming.

Every CPU is different and others may get not so good or better temps but the info here is just a guide to what happens with my temps and system speed.

My idea was to disable BOOST in the bios for my i7 to see what performance drop and what temp drop I would see, if any.

I used 3DMark - Fire strike as a benchmarking tool just to see any change in frames output.

Tests WITH BOOST -
Graphics score 14300
Test 1 - 66.58 FPS
Test 2 - 58.32 FPS

Physics score 12459
Test 1 - 39.55 FPS

Combined 5454
25.37 FPS

Tests WITHOUT BOOST
Graphics score 14306
Test 1 - 66.76 FPS
Test 2 - 58.23 FPS Didn't expect these to change as boost only affects the CPU and they are almost exactly the same in both tests

Physics score 11383 (Down over 1000 points from boost score)
Test 1 - 36.14 FPS (Down 3 FPS from boost score)

Combined 5445
25.33 (almost no different when combined from the boost score)

The test shows that unless you have a very CPU heavy game then BOOST makes almost no difference if it's off or on

The big difference is in temperature -

WITH BOOST cpu temps were 73c, WITHOUT BOOST cpu was 56c, 17c drop with boost off in the bios.

I finaly got the temps down to 53c by under volting from 1.25v to 1.1v and that gave the same score just better temps.

Ran a few game benchmarks too, Star wars battlefront and Rainbow six siege and saw maybe 1 FPS drop in the 3 tests I did on each game but I got different scores each time by a few FPS, up and down so hard to say if boost made any difference at all in real world gaming. But again there was a big temp drop with the Boost turned off when gaming, max temp was 55c when gaming with boost off and was 78c with boost on when gaming (boost off was at 1.1v and boost on was at 1.25v so that would be some of the extra heat accounted for)

Hope the info helps get temps down if you need it, sorry for the big post if you didn't


----------



## TMatzelle60

Found something that might help people add another SSD to the RVZ02 that are not using the Slim ODD slot

http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=386&area=en


----------



## Ausf

There's actually multiple locations for 2.5" drives in the RVZ02/ML08. You have the two drive bays, but also a space behind even the longest GPU. There is also under the PSU. So that's four right there. You can also use the ODD bay, but not at the same time as an ODD. You can also remove the 2x2.5" drive holders, and replace them with a custom bracket, you can fit 4x2.5" drives in the space where the current 2x2.5" drives go.

Here's a picture to show you what I mean:


----------



## TMatzelle60

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=387&area=en

Should that work in the ODD bay area or is it to thick?


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=387&area=en
> 
> Should that work in the ODD bay area or is it to thick?


In the ML08, no. The ODD bay only supports up to 9.5mm and the one you found is 12.7mm. The one in the RVZ02 is up to 9.5mm as well. Unless someone has managed to get these to work then I am assuming they won't fit. The one you previously linked is 9.5mm and will fit


----------



## TMatzelle60

Crap! i didn't realize they were different lol i though they just changed the color

NVM see one is TS08 and one is TS09 .. wow this will make my build little cleaner inside

Thanks + Rep


----------



## Ausf

Yes, as above, you need a 9.5mm version, which is available on eBay quite cheaply. Alternatively, you can remove the ODD bracket, if you're sure you will never use one, and install the bracket I pictured in my previous post that can hold 2x2.5" drives.


----------



## zackfalcon

According to Silverstone's website, the RVZ02 is compatible with 12.7mm and 9.5mm Optical Disc Drives, but says that the 9.5mm is limited to "tray type" - which I take it means the drive that has a tray that pops out, similar to laptops.

Since I'm going for a console-type build, I'd prefer a a Slot-load drive. Does this mean I'm limited to the 12.7mm drive? Any recommendations?


----------



## Pintek

If you can find a faceplate for the 9.5mm slot loading drive to fit the front opening without a huge gap should work fine. I had a 9.5mm DVD combo in mine before I got the 12.8mm lg Blu-ray combo drive.


----------



## zackfalcon

Ah, so that's why they recommended the tray type. I see. Thanks for that info.

I was gonna go for a cheap, slot-load LG-DVD Writer for about $40 from Amazon, until I realised it was 9.5mm. I really didn't want to go for that overpriced Silverstone SOD02B, but I might just go for that to save me the hassle. Comes with the necessary cables too, anyway.


----------



## Ausf

They do sell the faceplates on eBay, as well as full drives and slim SATA to desktop connections.


----------



## NitJay

Hi - I've just built a ML08 system and frustratingly I didn't know this owners club existed until now, I could have made some much better hardware choices.

I've got a question on CPU cooling - I've read through most of this, but no one seems to be using the same cooler as me (Arctic Freezer LP). On my i5 6600k I'm getting 32c idle and 69c under load/stress test. Is this a little on the high side for this processor?

Second question - the Ram slot closest to the CPU comes into contact with the cooler, meaning the fit is slightly off (it still seems to work).

I've got 2x4GB Cors VENG LPX DDR4-2133. Apparently this is low profile RAM. If I replace the cooler with the Shruiken rev.B (which seems very popular here) will it provide a better fit and potentially lower my temps?

Here's the full build:
-Silverstone SST-ML08B Milo
-Gigabyte GA-B150N-Phoenix-Wifi (yes I chose the wrong motherboard chipset so will need to replace when I feel the need to OC)
-600W Corsair SF600 SFX PSU
-Arctic Freezer 11 LP Intel
-Intel Core i5 6600K s1151 3.5G
-1TB SEAGATE ST1000LM014 HYBRID
-R9 280x




The second pic shows the Ram/Cooler issue.

I'd like to add an M2 drive once they come down in price a little and I'll be replacing the graphics card later this year.

In summary - should I get a shruiken rev.b to lower CPU temps and will it fit above my RAM unlike the Arctic Freezer LP)

Any help really appreciated, this thread has been a great read!


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitJay*
> 
> Hi - I've just built a ML08 system and frustratingly I didn't know this owners club existed until now, I could have made some much better hardware choices.
> 
> I've got a question on CPU cooling - I've read through most of this, but no one seems to be using the same cooler as me (Arctic Freezer LP). On my i5 6600k I'm getting 32c idle and 69c under load/stress test. Is this a little on the high side for this processor?
> 
> Second question - the Ram slot closest to the CPU comes into contact with the cooler, meaning the fit is slightly off (it still seems to work).
> 
> I've got 2x4GB Cors VENG LPX DDR4-2133. Apparently this is low profile RAM. If I replace the cooler with the Shruiken rev.B (which seems very popular here) will it provide a better fit and potentially lower my temps?
> 
> Here's the full build:
> -Silverstone SST-ML08B Milo
> -Gigabyte GA-B150N-Phoenix-Wifi (yes I chose the wrong motherboard chipset so will need to replace when I feel the need to OC)
> -600W Corsair SF600 SFX PSU
> -Arctic Freezer 11 LP Intel
> -Intel Core i5 6600K s1151 3.5G
> -1TB SEAGATE ST1000LM014 HYBRID
> -R9 280x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second pic shows the Ram/Cooler issue.
> 
> I'd like to add an M2 drive once they come down in price a little and I'll be replacing the graphics card later this year.
> 
> In summary - should I get a shruiken rev.b to lower CPU temps and will it fit above my RAM unlike the Arctic Freezer LP)
> 
> Any help really appreciated, this thread has been a great read!


Hello and welcome to the club









Shruiken 2 rev.B won't have any problems with your ram, as for Temps they should go down as there is more cooler area and a bigger fan (120mm vs 92mm).

You can change to fan on the Rev.B also to get even better Temps, I just ordered Thermal Grizzly paste and a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 140mmx15mm fan to see if I can take a few more C off my Temp.

You can lower temps by reducing the voltage to the CPU, Intel chips and Gigabyte boards are know to use more voltage than needed. Got my i7 running at 1.075v right now with no problems, stock is meant to be 1.235v. Dropped about 17c from my temps doing that.

Your case has no intake fans so the bigger the fan you can get on whatever cooler you buy will help loads, you only have 58mm to play with and that's the exact height of the Shuriken 2 Rev.B.
Other options that are good are :-

Zalman CNPS8900-Quiet Ultra Quiet, if you can find one.

Phanteks PH-TC12LS Ultra Slim Compact (check height)

Raijintek Pallas 140mm Low Profile CPU Cooler


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitJay*
> 
> Hi - I've just built a ML08 system and frustratingly I didn't know this owners club existed until now, I could have made some much better hardware choices.
> 
> I've got a question on CPU cooling - I've read through most of this, but no one seems to be using the same cooler as me (Arctic Freezer LP). On my i5 6600k I'm getting 32c idle and 69c under load/stress test. Is this a little on the high side for this processor?
> 
> Second question - the Ram slot closest to the CPU comes into contact with the cooler, meaning the fit is slightly off (it still seems to work).
> 
> I've got 2x4GB Cors VENG LPX DDR4-2133. Apparently this is low profile RAM. If I replace the cooler with the Shruiken rev.B (which seems very popular here) will it provide a better fit and potentially lower my temps?
> 
> In summary - should I get a shruiken rev.b to lower CPU temps and will it fit above my RAM unlike the Arctic Freezer LP)
> 
> Any help really appreciated, this thread has been a great read!


I am using the shuriken rev 2.B on i5 4690k OC to 4.2 ghz but my case is a rvz01 the advantage i have is there is a intake fan over the shuriken cooler. My temps on idle is 35C and on load (gaming ) 55~60C ambient temperature is around 24C. Using prime 95 after 30mins run max i get is 75C.

If at all the 6600k is similar to the 4690k heat wise then i feel you're good to go with the shuriken.

The shuriken is very good cooler and even better coupled with fans mentioned in this thread.


----------



## NitJay

Thanks for the replies, I'll add the Shuriken to the growing shopping list....


----------



## superpopsss

I have the Silverstone ar06 6600k overclocked at 4.2ghz and I never got above 60 celsius while gaming. Which I believe is acceptable no ?


----------



## zackfalcon

I haven't even considered a cooler yet, still betting on my stock one, but now I'm not so sure that's a good idea.

I've got an Intel Core i7 4790 on an Asus H87I-Plus, and I've got RipJaws X for my RAM, which I think is way too tall. Does anybody have recommendations for that?


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> I haven't even considered a cooler yet, still betting on my stock one, but now I'm not so sure that's a good idea.
> 
> I've got an Intel Core i7 4790 on an Asus H87I-Plus, and I've got RipJaws X for my RAM, which I think is way too tall. Does anybody have recommendations for that?


I got the i7 4790k and with stock cooling your going to be in the high 80s to 90+c with Temps.

With high ram you will be limited to cooler also.

Cooler to look at would be :-

Noctua NH-L9x65 (NOT the NH-L9i)

Silverstone SST-AR06 Argon

Cryorig C7 Slim heatpipe CPU Cooler

All the listed cooler stay in the safe zone for high ram, or you can do what I did and remove the heat spreaders off the ram and have naked ram sticks


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> I got the i7 4790k and with stock cooling your going to be in the high 80s to 90+c with Temps.
> 
> With high ram you will be limited to cooler also.
> 
> Cooler to look at would be :-
> 
> Noctua NH-L9x65 (NOT the NH-L9i)
> 
> Silverstone SST-AR06 Argon
> 
> Cryorig C7 Slim heatpipe CPU Cooler
> 
> All the listed cooler stay in the safe zone for high ram, or you can do what I did and remove the heat spreaders off the ram and have naked ram sticks


Yikes. Those are some high temps. I don't intend to overclock, though, if that means anything.

I forgot to mention I was going for the RVZ02, so I think the Noctua would be too tall. Are the Motherboard layouts standard, regarding RAM slots?


----------



## Swathe

Made my first case mod today,

A strip of laminated card 73mm wide to keep dust out of the top of the case.

Cut from A4 which was the perfect length!

Looks like strip lights might work quite well under the plastic shroud with this reflective surface


----------



## ptrkhh

Silverstone had just released a revamped RVZ01 with... wait for it... ATX PSU support.

Check this out http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01-E


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> Yikes. Those are some high temps. I don't intend to overclock, though, if that means anything.
> 
> I forgot to mention I was going for the RVZ02, so I think the Noctua would be too tall. Are the Motherboard layouts standard, regarding RAM slots?


Almost all motherboards have different layouts, the rams tends to stay in the same place but the CPU socket moves around which in turn changes where the cooler will be.

Your ram is 40mm high so as long as there is that amount, the Scythe Shuriken 2 Rev.B only has 38mm so they will clash.

Another Good cooler would be the Prolimatech Samuel 17, It comes without a fan but not a big problem as there are lots of good fans to pick from, and it is 45mm high and has an area for the ram to sit under. You would be limited to a fan 12/13mm thick to stay in the 58mm for the RVZ02 case but the closer the fan is to the grill the better as it won't be sucking in hot air from inside the case just cool air from outside. The Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 120/140mm fans would be great with that cooler, have got one on my other system and it a very nice cooler.


----------



## Frazz

Here's my latest build in the RVZ02, I apologise for the poor image quality, I was just using my phone camera.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Almost all motherboards have different layouts, the rams tends to stay in the same place but the CPU socket moves around which in turn changes where the cooler will be.
> 
> Your ram is 40mm high so as long as there is that amount, the Scythe Shuriken 2 Rev.B only has 38mm so they will clash.
> 
> Another Good cooler would be the Prolimatech Samuel 17, It comes without a fan but not a big problem as there are lots of good fans to pick from, and it is 45mm high and has an area for the ram to sit under. You would be limited to a fan 12/13mm thick to stay in the 58mm for the RVZ02 case but the closer the fan is to the grill the better as it won't be sucking in hot air from inside the case just cool air from outside. The Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 120/140mm fans would be great with that cooler, have got one on my other system and it a very nice cooler.


I've decided with the Silverstone SST-AR06 Argon, I've seen a video of an RVZ02 build using the same cooler, on a Maximus VII Impact motherboard, and from what I gather, the layout appears to be the same with my H87I-Plus. The added thermal compound is icing on the cake.

Thanks a lot for the suggestions dude!


----------



## gree

Anybody know the best cooler for OCing a 6700k in a rvz02 case?

Here's my parts: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/greelg/saved/jzGKHx
Ram Dimensions 7 x 0.4 x 5 inches


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> How good will the NH-L9i cool a 6700 (non K) Worried about temps. also how would a Asus Strix do inside the RVZ02


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Anybody know the best cooler for OCing a 6700k in a rvz02 case?
> 
> Here's my parts: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/greelg/saved/jzGKHx
> Ram Dimensions 7 x 0.4 x 5 inches


I think the general consensus is the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B.

However, with a little modding im sure you can fit an AIO cooler in there with a short GPU


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Anybody know the best cooler for OCing a 6700k in a rvz02 case?
> 
> Here's my parts: http://pcpartpicker.com/user/greelg/saved/jzGKHx
> Ram Dimensions 7 x 0.4 x 5 inches


Get faster memory, it cost like few bucks more.

you dont need 600W, the 500 is more than plenty, especially when you go with the nano!

And as said before, most of the people here have the Big Shuriken, as do I.
I'm really happy with it.

As for overclocking, I did in the beginning, but the temperatures bugged me, so I undervolted and limited the CPU clock. No game so far I've played needed the full CPU speed of the i7.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> Get faster memory, it cost like few bucks more.]
> 
> you dont need 600W, the 500 is more than plenty, especially when you go with the nano!
> 
> And as said before, most of the people here have the Big Shuriken, as do I.
> I'm really happy with it.
> 
> As for overclocking, I did in the beginning, but the temperatures bugged me, so I undervolted and limited the CPU clock. No game so far I've played needed the full CPU speed of the i7.


Saw a review for the axp-100 in the rvz02. What are your temps with the shuriken?









Tbh I picked the ram for the color haha, I wanted a white build (want to paint my case white and I'm planning the white nano)


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Saw a review for the axp-100 in the rvz02. What are your temps with the shuriken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh I picked the ram for the color haha, I wanted a white build (want to paint my case white and I'm planning the white nano)


I'll get a little under 70°C under stresstest at 4.4 ghz, in gaming its lower since no game needs 100% of the CPU all the time.

Idle and in windows it's between 25-30°, I think this highly depends on you the temperature in your room.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Saw a review for the axp-100 in the rvz02. What are your temps with the shuriken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh I picked the ram for the color haha, I wanted a white build (want to paint my case white and I'm planning the white nano)


I've seen at least two painted RVZ02's now, the White Asuna one (somewhere around the internet) and there's a Gunmetal grey one, right here, a few pages back.

Common among those is that they didn't show much of the painting process (the Gunmetal grey one was done in an auto shop, iirc). A friend once told me that if a case comes pre-painted, as seems to be the case, and you don't know what processes were involved in said case, then painting over it could be a gamble; it could either work, or it could ruin it with bubbles, peeling, uneven looks, etc.

Which is why I'm really curious as to how people paint these things.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> Which is why I'm really curious as to how people paint these things.


Here's the asuna one http://pcpartpicker.com/b/NXwV3C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> I'll get a little under 70°C under stresstest at 4.4 ghz, in gaming its lower since no game needs 100% of the CPU all the time.
> 
> Idle and in windows it's between 25-30°, I think this highly depends on you the temperature in your room.


Damn sounds like both fans are good. The axp gets 64C gaming/26C idle at 4.4

Right now it's about 23C but its not uncommon to get to 27C in my house during the warmer months


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Here's the asuna one http://pcpartpicker.com/b/NXwV3C
> Damn sounds like both fans are good. The axp gets 64C gaming/26C idle at 4.4
> 
> Right now it's about 23C but its not uncommon to get to 27C in my house during the warmer months


I did undervolt my CPU to get those temperatures though. I don't know how good the axp-100 is, but in the end it shoudnt matter that much.

I guess since alot of ppl here are using the shuriken, you would be on the safe road if you'd buy that.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Here's the asuna one http://pcpartpicker.com/b/NXwV3C


Yup, that's the one. Seven layers of Plasti Dip. Owner said he just sprayed it on, no primer. He even painted the plastic front bit, which according to same friend, would require a completely different kind of paint. Hmmm.

I'm not certain about this, but Plasti Dip seems more of a protective coating as opposed to paint. Colours might be limited.


----------



## Frazz

Hi RVZ02 owners,

GPU cooling, I understand that a reference blower style card is best, but I already have an R9 280x windforce 3x. I find that the air seems to just build up in the compartment and the GPU gets too noisy. Has anyone found a good way to help increase cooling efficiency on these types of GPU coolers?

I've bought one of these USB 5V blower style exhaust fans online. It has two small metal prongs which will allow it to be mounted on the rear grille of the GPU. I have to wait a few days for it to arrive, but I'm hoping to extract more hot air from the compartment and produce a negative air pressure so that the window grille on the side of the case will naturally allow air to flow through to the GPU itself.

Anyone tried one of these?


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> I've seen at least two painted RVZ02's now, the White Asuna one (somewhere around the internet) and there's a Gunmetal grey one, right here, a few pages back.
> 
> Common among those is that they didn't show much of the painting process (the Gunmetal grey one was done in an auto shop, iirc). A friend once told me that if a case comes pre-painted, as seems to be the case, and you don't know what processes were involved in said case, then painting over it could be a gamble; it could either work, or it could ruin it with bubbles, peeling, uneven looks, etc.
> 
> Which is why I'm really curious as to how people paint these things.


Yeah my ML08 was done at an auto shop. IIRC, they hit everything with a light abrasive just so there were no glossy smooth areas, mostly to help the paint adhere to the plastic. Then a few even coats of freshly mixed paint from a spray gun. Then it was left to dry in a painting booth with a couple baking lamps on (but not on the parts) for several hours. If this were a gloss finish then they would buff and polish the paint, but instead there was an additive mixed in to help keep a matte finish to the paint. Basically, they treated everything like car body panels minus stripping the paint completely off, and it turned out looking really good (to me) lol.

I should take it outside in a nice bright but cloudy day and take some better pictures of it.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Yeah my ML08 was done at an auto shop. IIRC, they hit everything with a light abrasive just so there were no glossy smooth areas, mostly to help the paint adhere to the plastic. Then a few even coats of freshly mixed paint from a spray gun. Then it was left to dry in a painting booth with a couple baking lamps on (but not on the parts) for several hours. If this were a gloss finish then they would buff and polish the paint, but instead there was an additive mixed in to help keep a matte finish to the paint. Basically, they treated everything like car body panels minus stripping the paint completely off, and it turned out looking really good (to me) lol.
> 
> I should take it outside in a nice bright but cloudy day and take some better pictures of it.


How much did you pay?

I just want a nice white color


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Yeah my ML08 was done at an auto shop. IIRC, they hit everything with a light abrasive just so there were no glossy smooth areas, mostly to help the paint adhere to the plastic. Then a few even coats of freshly mixed paint from a spray gun. Then it was left to dry in a painting booth with a couple baking lamps on (but not on the parts) for several hours. If this were a gloss finish then they would buff and polish the paint, but instead there was an additive mixed in to help keep a matte finish to the paint. Basically, they treated everything like car body panels minus stripping the paint completely off, and it turned out looking really good (to me) lol.
> 
> I should take it outside in a nice bright but cloudy day and take some better pictures of it.


That does not sound like something I could do at home, LOL. I just want a matte grey color that matches my PS1. Perhaps I will go the Plasti-Dip route, if there are some in the Philippines. Hopefully it comes in said grey.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> Yup, that's the one. Seven layers of Plasti Dip. Owner said he just sprayed it on, no primer. He even painted the plastic front bit, which according to same friend, would require a completely different kind of paint. Hmmm.
> 
> I'm not certain about this, but Plasti Dip seems more of a protective coating as opposed to paint. Colours might be limited.


Found tho for you
*Will Plasti Dip® hold up to heat and racing?*
Plasti Dip® can resist up to 200°F, and has been known to handle the heat and abuse produced at racing or rally car events. However, heat resistance really depends on how long Plasti Dip is exposed to that heat, and how you expect the coating to perform in that heat. In general, if the coating will not be subject to impacts, nor is it expected to resist abrasion or chemicals, and if it's just for a short amount of time, most Plasti Dip surfaces would be able to handle temperatures outside the listed range. Always test first.

And I've seen GunMetal Gray, idk about other grays


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> How much did you pay?
> 
> I just want a nice white color


Unfortunately that's information I don't have since I have friends working there and they did it for free. It probably would cost less than a sedan quarter panel or trunk lid I imagine...


----------



## inertianinja

The RVZ01 just caught my eye for a VR re-build i'm thinking of doing.

I'm currently using a 3570K + Maximus V Gene micro-ATX with a EVGA 980 Ti, in a Silverstone SG-09
It's small, but it's also heavy and has sharp edges. not very portable.

Seems like a good time to switch to smaller ITX, upgrade the CPU, and jam everything in an even smaller case.

Does that make sense? I browsed through the thread a bit and it looks like you guys have been struggling with temps a bit.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> The RVZ01 just caught my eye for a VR re-build i'm thinking of doing.
> 
> I'm currently using a 3570K + Maximus V Gene micro-ATX with a EVGA 980 Ti, in a Silverstone SG-09
> It's small, but it's also heavy and has sharp edges. not very portable.
> 
> Seems like a good time to switch to smaller ITX, upgrade the CPU, and jam everything in an even smaller case.
> 
> Does that make sense? I browsed through the thread a bit and it looks like you guys have been struggling with temps a bit.


Those of us that are "struggling" with temps are more likely using the RVZ02 or ML08 as they offer no stock placement for case fans or a [slightly] larger CPU heatsink. The RVZ01, ML07, and FTZ01, being that they are a little bit bigger DO have some space for case fans and even liquid cooling if you're adventurous, so sticking with the slightly larger iterations should generally yield better temperatures.


----------



## surfacenormal

I'm using mine for CPU rendering on an overclocked 6700k, which is about the worst case scenario for heat.

I'm personally getting 4.4ghz, and then throttles down to a consistent 4.2 @85C after about a minute of all cores at 100%. Haven't messed with manual settings. I just let the gigabyte auto oc tool do its thing.

Stock clocks I can do all day long. This is using the big shiruken heat sink btw. So yeah I think you'll be fine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> The RVZ01 just caught my eye for a VR re-build i'm thinking of doing.
> 
> I'm currently using a 3570K + Maximus V Gene micro-ATX with a EVGA 980 Ti, in a Silverstone SG-09
> It's small, but it's also heavy and has sharp edges. not very portable.
> 
> Seems like a good time to switch to smaller ITX, upgrade the CPU, and jam everything in an even smaller case.
> 
> Does that make sense? I browsed through the thread a bit and it looks like you guys have been struggling with temps a bit.


----------



## inertianinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Those of us that are "struggling" with temps are more likely using the RVZ02 or ML08 as they offer no stock placement for case fans or a [slightly] larger CPU heatsink. The RVZ01, ML07, and FTZ01, being that they are a little bit bigger DO have some space for case fans and even liquid cooling if you're adventurous, so sticking with the slightly larger iterations should generally yield better temperatures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfacenormal*
> 
> I'm using mine for CPU rendering on an overclocked 6700k, which is about the worst case scenario for heat.
> 
> I'm personally getting 4.4ghz, and then throttles down to a consistent 4.2 @85C after about a minute of all cores at 100%. Haven't messed with manual settings. I just let the gigabyte auto oc tool do its thing.
> 
> Stock clocks I can do all day long. This is using the big shiruken heat sink btw. So yeah I think you'll be fine


Thanks, that's good to hear. I didn't get through the whole thread yet, I had just clicked around, I guess it was out of context.

I suppose I'd be using this new RVZ01-E, since i already have an 850W ATX modular power supply and it would be nice not to have to replace that too.


----------



## manoy385

Got the Deepcool Gabriel to fit no problem in my ML08. It keeps my 6600K overclocked to 4.5GHz at 1.3V under 75C while running AIDA64. Still a work in progress as I'm missing an SSD and a GPU. Gonna wait for Pascal/Polaris for the GPU and the 4TB Mushkin Reactor to drop the price of the 1 and 2TB versions even more.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manoy385*
> 
> Got the Deepcool Gabriel to fit no problem in my ML08. It keeps my 6600K overclocked to 4.5GHz at 1.3V under 75C while running AIDA64. Still a work in progress as I'm missing an SSD and a GPU. Gonna wait for Pascal/Polaris for the GPU and the 4TB Mushkin Reactor to drop the price of the 1 and 2TB versions even more.


Not bad, wonder how it compares to the big shurikan 2 rev b...

Also holy crap why didn't I know about the 4 tb reactors? Gotta keep an eye out for those...


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Not bad, wonder how it compares to the big shurikan 2 rev b...
> 
> Also holy crap why didn't I know about the 4 tb reactors? Gotta keep an eye out for those...


I currently have a 4TB WD HDD (Files), a 1TB HGST HDD (Games), and a 128GB Samsung 850 Evo SSD (OS) that would necessitate the removal of those tool-less trays just to make it all fit. I'm looking forward to dropping those and just sticking with a M.2 SSD for the OS and a 4TB SSD for my files, but I'll wait for things to get cheaper, possibly on my next hardware revision.

Hopefully, I don't have to break anything to remove the trays.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> I currently have a 4TB WD HDD (Files), a 1TB HGST HDD (Games), and a 128GB Samsung 850 Evo SSD (OS) that would necessitate the removal of those tool-less trays just to make it all fit. I'm looking forward to dropping those and just sticking with a M.2 SSD for the OS and a 4TB SSD for my files, but I'll wait for things to get cheaper, possibly on my next hardware revision.
> 
> Hopefully, I don't have to break anything to remove the trays.


I came from a 256gb SSD for boot and then a pair of 2tb hdds for everything else. If anything having less built in storage will finally make me go through some of my files. Or not, since everything that I pulled off of those old drives are now sitting on my 12tb raid lol...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> I came from a 256gb SSD for boot and then a pair of 2tb hdds for everything else. If anything having less built in storage will finally make me go through some of my files. Or not, since everything that I pulled off of those old drives are now sitting on my 12tb raid lol...


I also went from having a 1TB game drive, 1TB storage and a 250GB SSD for OS. Since I made the switch to FTZ01, I only run the 250GB SSD and my files and games are on my 6TB NAS server.


----------



## madboyv1

Wouldn't that make your games load slower by going through the network? Plus if you decide to take your computer somewhere, game over? For clarification, I went from 256 + 2 + 2,to 512 + 1 + 1.


----------



## DigitalNinja20

Hey everyone,

My first post here but I've been following this thread for a while as I've been looking at getting an RVZ02.

Couple quick questions about it and my build set up if you could help me out.

What I'm looking at as follows:

Case: Silverstone RVZ02 Window
Motherboard: MSI B150i pro gaming
Ram: G.skill Ripjaws V 16gb
CPU: Intel i5 6500
PSU: Silverstone 500watt SFX
HDD: 500gb Samsung 850 evo & Mechanical 2.5" or 3.5" - see below
Cooler: Zalman CNPS8900 quiet
Video card: Gigabyte GTX970 mini

Just a couple questions about it. Will the CPU cooler fit on this case and motherboard? I assume there will be no trouble with PCIE clearance due to the riser adapter to shift it over but I'm also not sure if the ram is too tall or not for it...

Also in regards to the video card is it worth it to go for something like the MSI Twin Frozer V over the gigabyte Mini version? I assume with the mini I'll be able to put in a 3.5" Hard drive but I also saw a photo of someones with a 3.5" ontop of the PSU, is this feasible as well?

Any help would be great!


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalNinja20*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> My first post here but I've been following this thread for a while as I've been looking at getting an RVZ02.
> 
> Also in regards to the video card is it worth it to go for something like the MSI Twin Frozer V over the gigabyte Mini version? I assume with the mini I'll be able to put in a 3.5" Hard drive but I also saw a photo of someones with a 3.5" ontop of the PSU, is this feasible as well?
> 
> Any help would be great!


You can't put a 3.5 on top of the PSU in the RVZ02, afaik, just an SSD in the small space between the PSU and the case itself. If you want to put a 3.5 HDD in the RVZ02, you have two options:

Use a small graphics card like the 970 Mini. This is SilverStone's "recommended" way of mounting a 3.5 HDD, which is kinda half-baked, considering that GPU chamber can heat up like an oven and bake your hard drive (no pun intended), when using non-reference type cards, though I think Mini cards follow the blower(?) style anyway, which exhausts heat out of the case. Still something to consider, though.
Physically remove one or more of the SSD / ODD trays on the other side. This will free up more space for a lot more drives, but comes at the cost of modding that may be irreversible.
Also on a side note, it surprises me how SilverStone managed to screw up the drive placement in the RVZ02. At 12L capacity, it really should have no issue holding more than the two 2.5 SSD / HDD + slim ODD, had it been done right. I've seen 10L cases hold almost the exact same hardware, with the exception of the ODD and absolutely no way to mount a 3.5 HDD whatsoever.


----------



## Wilddogge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> Thanks, that's good to hear. I didn't get through the whole thread yet, I had just clicked around, I guess it was out of context.
> 
> I suppose I'd be using this new RVZ01-E, since i already have an 850W ATX modular power supply and it would be nice not to have to replace that too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> Thanks, that's good to hear. I didn't get through the whole thread yet, I had just clicked around, I guess it was out of context.
> 
> I suppose I'd be using this new RVZ01-E, since i already have an 850W ATX modular power supply and it would be nice not to have to replace that too.


I also just moved to a SG10, but certainly if you want real portability you need to go with something smaller (Mini ITX).

I will eventually move to Mini ITX, but for now my current build will do.

Is the Shuriken really better than the Noctua CPU Coolers?


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalNinja20*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Also in regards to the video card is it worth it to go for something like the MSI Twin Frozer V over the gigabyte Mini version? I assume with the mini I'll be able to put in a 3.5" Hard drive but I also saw a photo of someones with a 3.5" ontop of the PSU, is this feasible as well?
> 
> Any help would be great!


For the GPU get a reference design. It will run much cooler in the RVZ02 than an open air design GPU. The Asus Turbo GTX 970 is probably a good option for your build.



The reason is that open air GPUs just blow air around themselves and rely on the airflow of the case to move the hot air away and bring in fresh air. In the RVZ02 there is no way for this to happen, so the GPU just sits basking in its recycled air which will just get hotter and hotter. The blower style GPU will just take air in the fan and shoot it out of the back of the case, no heat will be built up inside.


----------



## gree

You can always go external storage with these mini builds, but really with the included m.2s you should have plenty of storage.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> You can always go external storage with these mini builds, but really with the included m.2s you should have plenty of storage.


Yeah, the best thing is that larger SSDs are becoming more and more affordable. I'm actually completely on a 120GB SSD atm with nothing else for storage. I'm just waiting to get a 512GB SSD at a good price.


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz*
> 
> Yeah, the best thing is that larger SSDs are becoming more and more affordable. I'm actually completely on a 120GB SSD atm with nothing else for storage. I'm just waiting to get a 512GB SSD at a good price.


Even i am actually on the same boat currently using a crucial 128gb ssd and no other storage device. Which ssd brand are you looking forward to ?


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy99*
> 
> Even i am actually on the same boat currently using a crucial 128gb ssd and no other storage device. Which ssd brand are you looking forward to ?


Probably something like the HyperX Savage 480GB or the Samsung Evo 850 500GB. I bought a Samsung 830 for my now old PC, back when they first hit the market and I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## gree

You can get a 1tb ssd for $220

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16820226596
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Not bad, wonder how it compares to the big shurikan 2 rev b...
> 
> Also holy crap why didn't I know about the 4 tb reactors? Gotta keep an eye out for those...


Their 2tb is $499.
The 4tb is suppose to be $500 when it comes out (it's two of the 2tb drives on one pcb, so maybe a slight decrease in preformance)


----------



## bueltemeier

hey i have a few questions hope someone can help me







(sorry for my bad english, hope you can understand me).I want to change my setup to an mini itx case, i rly like the rvz02.

the pc is for gaming,

1.) what cpu cooler should i buy ? (i will get an i7-6700k, i know it is overkill for gaming but i can buy one ovp for 185€....)

2.) i already have a gtx 970 strix, are the temps okay in this case with a non reference card ?

3.) is there anyway to mod some small fans for exhaust in this case ?


----------



## sallekmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bueltemeier*
> 
> hey i have a few questions hope someone can help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for my bad english, hope you can understand me).I want to change my setup to an mini itx case, i rly like the rvz02.
> 
> the pc is for gaming,
> 
> 1.) what cpu cooler should i buy ? (i will get an i7-6700k, i know it is overkill for gaming but i can buy one ovp for 185€....)
> 
> 2.) i already have a gtx 970 strix, are the temps okay in this case with a non reference card ?
> 
> 3.) is there anyway to mod some small fans for exhaust in this case ?


1) I have the shuriken scythe big 2 with my 6700k in a windowed rvz02, with prime95 it goes over 80 degrees not OC'd, just when its running load 4.2ghz, but when idle its below 30 degrees, and when gaming it reaches maximum of 65 degrees, playing games like gta 5 and assassins creed syndicate. I prefer the Thermalright axp 100r, it was far more easier to install and gave me much better temps, and was tad quieter.

2) your temps should be fine, i have a evga 980 ti in mine non-reference, acx 2.0 with metal backplate and it never goes above 80, when playing gta and assassins creed it stays at about 72 degrees, I havnt attempted to overclock it, but its already pre overclocked.

3) you dont need to add fans to exhaust air, the case is very nicely built, but if you are that fussy to have the best temps, there is a mod you can do where you install 3 minifans at the top, and it doesnt require any cutting or modding, look through this thread earlier on, someone posted a few pictures.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> 1) I have the shuriken scythe big 2 with my 6700k in a windowed rvz02, with prime95 it goes over 80 degrees not OC'd, just when its running load 4.2ghz, but when idle its below 30 degrees, and when gaming it reaches maximum of 65 degrees, playing games like gta 5 and assassins creed syndicate. I prefer the Thermalright axp 100r, it was far more easier to install and gave me much better temps, and was tad quieter.


How much better were ur temps? And the R is the ROG themed one correct? Read ths 100 and 100r are better than the third model/budget model

I kind of want to get the windowed version and not use a window at all to give it more fresh air to the gpu


----------



## surfacenormal

Speaking of heat issues, I bought one of these and crammed it directly above the cpu, exhausting horizontally out the back grill of ML-08

http://www.amazon.com/Brushless-Cooling-HT-07530D12-75x75x30mm-Computer/dp/B00B2ARV22?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Huge difference in max temps!

Before exhaust fan install:

4.2Ghz sustained @ 85C Max ; the case would heat soak after about a minute of full load, and then would downclock.

After install:

4.5ghz sustained @ 70C max, and that's only at around 50% voltage on the fan. if I wanted to over clock further, it wouldn't be a heat issue at all.

So basically it 100% solves any CPU heat issue this case might have.

The pinouts are wrong, so you have to swap them around to work with a 4-pin motherboard pinout, but other than that it's good to go. wedges in the back of the case super snug.

DO IT! totally worth if you're slamming the CPU for rendering and whatnot.


----------



## sallekmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> How much better were ur temps? And the R is the ROG themed one correct? Read ths 100 and 100r are better than the third model/budget model
> 
> I kind of want to get the windowed version and not use a window at all to give it more fresh air to the gpu


Its your choice, I was tempted to go for the filtered version as dust is kind of a problem, I have to clean it out of the gpu every month otherwise the gpu fan would start making a wierd noice if I dont put the window on.. The only difference between the 100r and the 100 muscle is the muscle is about 2 degrees hotter. I wouldnt mind that since the 100 muscle should be half the price, but as i cant find it anywhere in stock i bought the 100r. Temps were 75 when i overclocked y 4690k to 4.2ghz but with the shuriken big 2 i was getting 85-90, and it was 10 times louder. Since silence was important to me. But theyre both excellent. I later realised the shuriken is only loud with prime 95 not with games, but it depends what motherboard you're using too. As my impact vii it was nearly impossible to install the shuriken big 2. But my new Asus gaming z170i fitted it perfectly., ofcourse i prefer the 100r especially with the red color scheme


----------



## Mandini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thobjo*
> 
> 
> 
> For those concidering using MSI Z170I and want 2280 M.2 like Samsung 950, no problems son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even added a heatsink onto it in the RVZ02.


How did you manage fitting the 2280 in good Sir?









I was thinking of of using some type of convertion/extension (e.g. http://eshop.sintech.cn/ngff-m2-pcie-mkey-extension-card-p-1127.html); however, from your pic it looks like you had something else up your sleeve.

And excuse the noob question, but what did you use to stick the heatsink on?


----------



## edgeofblade

I'm thinking about throwing together an i7-6700k build based on the ML08. It's purpose is for high quality encoding and streaming capture from my main gaming PC. It would be my capture rig most of the time, but it would also function as a VR-capable LAN box for travel. I would pull my 980ti out of my main rig, drop it into this one, and go.

Here's my build list: http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/36S80JSJSYSV6

Let me know if you think there are any inherent flaws in this build plan.


----------



## superpopsss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> I'm thinking about throwing together an i7-6700k build based on the ML08. It's purpose is for high quality encoding and streaming capture from my main gaming PC. It would be my capture rig most of the time, but it would also function as a VR-capable LAN box for travel. I would pull my 980ti out of my main rig, drop it into this one, and go.
> 
> Here's my build list: http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/36S80JSJSYSV6
> 
> Let me know if you think there are any inherent flaws in this build plan.


Go with the corsair sf600 psu.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> I'm thinking about throwing together an i7-6700k build based on the ML08. It's purpose is for high quality encoding and streaming capture from my main gaming PC. It would be my capture rig most of the time, but it would also function as a VR-capable LAN box for travel. I would pull my 980ti out of my main rig, drop it into this one, and go.
> 
> Here's my build list: http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/36S80JSJSYSV6
> 
> Let me know if you think there are any inherent flaws in this build plan.


Check out jet.com for prices. I got an amazing deal on my Silverstone SFX PSU...Saved me $35. Also, check Microcenter, they might have good deals or bundle deals for a CPU + Motherboard if you have one near you...


----------



## superpopsss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Check out jet.com for prices. I got an amazing deal on my Silverstone SFX PSU...Saved me $35. Also, check Microcenter, they might have good deals or bundle deals for a CPU + Motherboard if you have one near you...


I don't know about you, but 35$ isn't worth the hassle of a noisy psu/rma procedures/etc. I rather pay 35$ more, have a quality psu and a 7 years warranty on it and.

Just my opinion.


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superpopsss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Check out jet.com for prices. I got an amazing deal on my Silverstone SFX PSU...Saved me $35. Also, check Microcenter, they might have good deals or bundle deals for a CPU + Motherboard if you have one near you...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you, but 35$ isn't worth the hassle of a noisy psu/rma procedures/etc. I rather pay 35$ more, have a quality psu and a 7 years warranty on it and.
> 
> Just my opinion.
Click to expand...

Thanks @Cakewalk_S. I do agree with @superpopsss on the PSU, but I will check on that Microcenter deal. I might even be able to twist the arm of another local store into giving me a deal on a combo if they make the sale.


----------



## Thobjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandini*
> 
> How did you manage fitting the 2280 in good Sir?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of of using some type of convertion/extension (e.g. http://eshop.sintech.cn/ngff-m2-pcie-mkey-extension-card-p-1127.html); however, from your pic it looks like you had something else up your sleeve.
> 
> And excuse the noob question, but what did you use to stick the heatsink on?


Hey.

The motherboard cutout holds the m.2 2280 at its end with this motherboard.

The prolimatech heatsink is attached by thermal tape, very sticky stuff.
I added a link for the heatsink earlier.


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> I'm thinking about throwing together an i7-6700k build based on the ML08. It's purpose is for high quality encoding and streaming capture from my main gaming PC. It would be my capture rig most of the time, but it would also function as a VR-capable LAN box for travel. I would pull my 980ti out of my main rig, drop it into this one, and go.
> 
> Here's my build list: http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/36S80JSJSYSV6
> 
> Let me know if you think there are any inherent flaws in this build plan.


Regarding my use of an M.2 drive here, I read somewhere that it would hobble the graphics card by jumping on the last two PCIe lanes. Is this true? Could someone educate me a bit about M.2 is supposed to work in this sort of situation?


----------



## Thobjo

The sacrificing of pcie lanes was an issue on haswell mobo chipset.

I do not believe that skylake mobos and especially m-itx would have this problem as it only has one pcie for graphics.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thobjo*
> 
> The sacrificing of pcie lanes was an issue on haswell mobo chipset.
> 
> I do not believe that skylake mobos and especially m-itx would have this problem as it only has one pcie for graphics.


At the simplest level;

The Z97 chipset (Haswell) Only supports 16 PCIe gen 3 lanes to the CPU

The Z170 (Skylake) chipset supports upto 16+4 PCIe gen 3 lanes, in parallel that are connected based on the vendor. usually the extra 4 lanes are for 'ultra' M.2/SataExpress connections

NOTE: this DOES NOT depend on the class of CPU you get, as long as the chipset on the board is the same. of course, a slower CPU might not cope with all the bandwidth of input data


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> I'm thinking about throwing together an i7-6700k build based on the ML08. It's purpose is for high quality encoding and streaming capture from my main gaming PC. It would be my capture rig most of the time, but it would also function as a VR-capable LAN box for travel. I would pull my 980ti out of my main rig, drop it into this one, and go.
> 
> Here's my build list: http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/36S80JSJSYSV6
> 
> Let me know if you think there are any inherent flaws in this build plan.


get faster ram, cost barely more, like 2666 ones for example


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> get faster ram, cost barely more, like 2666 ones for example


Read my post, its literally the one above yours......


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> get faster ram, cost barely more, like 2666 ones for example


woops, ignore my last post, updates done ****ed up


----------



## Gogito

I'm gonna build a rig using the RVZ02, would a non modular sfx psu fit in it ? Here's my part list:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wLJC23

I'm thinking of going with a 450W non modular sfx psu from silverstone instead.
I've never built in an HTPC/mITX case before so I'm not sure whether all the component will fit. Can anyone give me some comments on this build ?

Especially the R9 390, I heard about some version of the R9 390 won't fit in the case.

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogito*
> 
> I'm gonna build a rig using the RVZ02, would a non modular sfx psu fit in it ? Here's my part list:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wLJC23
> 
> I'm thinking of going with a 450W non modular sfx psu from silverstone instead.
> I've never built in an HTPC/mITX case before so I'm not sure whether all the component will fit. Can anyone give me some comments on this build ?
> 
> Especially the R9 390, I heard about some version of the R9 390 won't fit in the case.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys


I'd be more concerned with power consumption of the 390 more than anything... Peak gaming its 277w and max draw is 365w... that's a TON for that psu...


----------



## Gogito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'd be more concerned with power consumption of the 390 more than anything... Peak gaming its 277w and max draw is 365w... that's a TON for that psu...


Thanks, so you mean 500W wouldn't be enough ? How about a GTX 970 and 450W PSU ?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogito*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'd be more concerned with power consumption of the 390 more than anything... Peak gaming its 277w and max draw is 365w... that's a TON for that psu...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, so you mean 500W wouldn't be enough ? How about a GTX 970 and 450W PSU ?
Click to expand...

Gtx970 consumes at least 100w less power. You won't even get over 220w overclocked. In terms of power performance that's way better. I've got a 450w psu with a 970 and it's plenty. Even with my 2500k...


----------



## Gogito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Gtx970 consumes at least 100w less power. You won't even get over 220w overclocked. In terms of power performance that's way better. I've got a 450w psu with a 970 and it's plenty. Even with my 2500k...


That sounds really nice, guess I'll go with that setup then. How much OC are you doing on the 970 and is your psu modular ? I'm not really sure about cable management with a non modular one.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogito*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Gtx970 consumes at least 100w less power. You won't even get over 220w overclocked. In terms of power performance that's way better. I've got a 450w psu with a 970 and it's plenty. Even with my 2500k...
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds really nice, guess I'll go with that setup then. How much OC are you doing on the 970 and is your psu modular ? I'm not really sure about cable management with a non modular one.
Click to expand...

https://jet.com/product/SilverStone-SFX-Series-ST45SF-450W-80-PLUS-Bronze-SFX-Power-Supply-Black/cce0cde7a1b446229d1f1bdd3d73bb6c

with the 15% off you can get it down to $62. I ordered one and it came directly from Silverstone's NA office in California... So it's a pretty good deal...

OC as far as it can go... 1465MHz is stable with no voltage bump...and I can't raise the volts. Best I can tell is I'm pulling somewhere around 213w absolute max @ 120% power limit...which I never hit at that voltage and clock... It's fully modular which is really nice.


----------



## Gogito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> https://jet.com/product/SilverStone-SFX-Series-ST45SF-450W-80-PLUS-Bronze-SFX-Power-Supply-Black/cce0cde7a1b446229d1f1bdd3d73bb6c
> 
> with the 15% off you can get it down to $62. I ordered one and it came directly from Silverstone's NA office in California... So it's a pretty good deal...
> 
> OC as far as it can go... 1465MHz is stable with no voltage bump...and I can't raise the volts. Best I can tell is I'm pulling somewhere around 213w absolute max @ 120% power limit...which I never hit at that voltage and clock... It's fully modular which is really nice.


Thanks so much, would you mind telling me which 970 did you get too ?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogito*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> https://jet.com/product/SilverStone-SFX-Series-ST45SF-450W-80-PLUS-Bronze-SFX-Power-Supply-Black/cce0cde7a1b446229d1f1bdd3d73bb6c
> 
> with the 15% off you can get it down to $62. I ordered one and it came directly from Silverstone's NA office in California... So it's a pretty good deal...
> 
> OC as far as it can go... 1465MHz is stable with no voltage bump...and I can't raise the volts. Best I can tell is I'm pulling somewhere around 213w absolute max @ 120% power limit...which I never hit at that voltage and clock... It's fully modular which is really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, would you mind telling me which 970 did you get too ?
Click to expand...

It's in my rig below my post. Asus STRIX GTX970. I don't recommend it if you're trying to MAX overclock... no voltage control kinda stinks but it's still a pretty good card. I'm happy with it... Till Pascal comes out tomorrow...


----------



## Gogito

Yea, I'm looking forward to Polaris and Pascal too, if Amd really can pump out something woth that much energy efficiency then maybe I'll give it a try, Pascal 1070 seems interesting too though. Let's wait for tomorrow event then







. Thanks again. And just one last question, how's the heat on your card with OC ?


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogito*
> 
> Thanks, so you mean 500W wouldn't be enough ? How about a GTX 970 and 450W PSU ?


See that you may be leaning towards a 970 now which is obviously not a bad option as less heat to deal with in a small case is always a good thing.
For the record though wanted to note that I run a 390 on the 450W ST45SF and haven't had any problems. Max measured at the wall well below 400W and what the PSU is actually outputting will be lower than that. Also if you were going for a 390 I wouldn't recommend the Asus card, if you look in the 390 thread it doesn't have the best reputation.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogito*
> 
> Thanks, so you mean 500W wouldn't be enough ? How about a GTX 970 and 450W PSU ?


Got my R9 Fury and an i7 running off my 500w Silverstone without any problems


----------



## Raizen

Hello Everyone, just joined the forums; been reading this thread over the last few days and really love some of the builds posted here. I'm planning on doing a build using the Silverstone ML08B-H and wanted some advice. My current planned specs are:

CPU: i7 6700k (Bought)
Motherboard: Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
Case: Silverstone ML08B-H
CPU Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B
GPU: Sapphire 7950 Boost (had)
Ram: ???
PSU: Corsair 600W SFX

I'm thinking of getting the G.Skill Trident Z and was wondering if anyone here has used Trident Z with the RVZ02 or ML08; a bit worried about clearance. I plan to replace the 120mm fan on the cpu cooler with a 140mm as suggest a few pages back and finally in regards to the blower style amazon fan mentioned on page 591, where exactly should those be installed/positioned to not interfere with intake. If anyone is using them, would love to hear about some before and after temps; any other tips/advice to bring temps down is also much appreciated, Thank You and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raizen*
> 
> Hello Everyone, just joined the forums; been reading this thread over the last few days and really love some of the builds posted here. I'm planning on doing a build using the Silverstone ML08B-H and wanted some advice. My current planned specs are:
> 
> CPU: i7 6700k (Bought)
> Motherboard: Asus Z170i Pro Gaming
> Case: Silverstone ML08B-H
> CPU Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B
> GPU: Sapphire 7950 Boost (had)
> Ram: ???
> PSU: Corsair 600W SFX
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the G.Skill Trident Z and was wondering if anyone here has used Trident Z with the RVZ02 or ML08; a bit worried about clearance. I plan to replace the 120mm fan on the cpu cooler with a 140mm as suggest a few pages back and finally in regards to the blower style amazon fan mentioned on page 591, where exactly should those be installed/positioned to not interfere with intake. If anyone is using them, would love to hear about some before and after temps; any other tips/advice to bring temps down is also much appreciated, Thank You and have a wonderful weekend.


G Skill Trident Z ram won't fit under the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B, the ram is 44mm high but there is only 40mm space under the cooler

Also if you want to fit a 140mm fan on the Big Shuriken you will need to mod the cooler, you will need to remove some of the fin edge as it is raised on the edge and a 120mm fan sits in the cooler.

You can see the lip on this photo


----------



## Fishpan

Hi all, I too have just joined the forum







Planning on building an RVZ02 with an Asus Z170i Pro with i7-6700k. I am currently stuck deciding between using a Thermalright AXP-100 or a Thermolab LP53+Noctua NF-A9 PWM (25mm) fan combo for this build.

I've done a little research on the dimensions and found that AXP-100 W/O fan is taller (44mm) than the LP53 W/O fan (28mm). However, there is a significant gap within the AXP-100, dunno if this affects cooling effiency. I'm assuming more actual heatsink ---> better thermal transfer to fan? Also please take into account the AXP-100 has a 100mm, 14mm-thickness fan, whereas the NF-A9 I mention is 92mm with 25mm thickness.

Looking for the best performance and silence at load. I'll be looking for a modest OC if possible within the constraints of this build and the RVZ02. Thanks in advance!


----------



## surfacenormal

Hey man, I was the Amazon fan guy. Don't have pics, but basically you wedge it as low as you can, exhaust flush against the back of the case, and just above the CPU heatsink. The case's back is designed in a. Way where it hugs the fan casing so you don't need to mount it with anything except some double sided tape.

I'm modulating the fan speed with the gigabyte tool's voltage controls.


----------



## gree

Any of you going to stick a 1070 or 1080 in your build?


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Any of you going to stick a 1070 or 1080 in your build?


Perhaps or a Polaris. I don't really feel like spending more than $450 on a new GPU though. So maybe a 1060?


----------



## gree

I think the 1070 would prob be aboit $450 with tax/shipping. 1060 should def be good enough if youre doing 1080p tho


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> I think the 1070 would prob be aboit $450 with tax/shipping. 1060 should def be good enough if youre doing 1080p tho


Yeah, I really like using my 27 inch 1080P monitor so I don't see myself changing to 1440 or 4K anytime too soon. I just need to work out how much of an improvement I will get over the 3GB 280X I'm using atm.

What about you? Are you going to get a pascal?


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz*
> 
> Yeah, I really like using my 27 inch 1080P monitor so I don't see myself changing to 1440 or 4K anytime too soon. I just need to work out how much of an improvement I will get over the 3GB 280X I'm using atm.
> 
> What about you? Are you going to get a pascal?


I know they havent said anythinh about the 1060 yet, but if its 8gb like the 70/80 itll def be an upgrade.

My main rig im finish has a 980ti and i really wanted to try the nano in a htpc case, so ill probably skip unles theres a 1070 mini thats better than a nano


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> I know they havent said anythinh about the 1060 yet, but if its 8gb like the 70/80 itll def be an upgrade.
> 
> My main rig im finish has a 980ti and i really wanted to try the nano in a htpc case, so ill probably skip unles theres a 1070 mini thats better than a nano


Do you know whether it's possible to put an R9 nano with a 120mm AIO cooler in the RVZ02?


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz*
> 
> Do you know whether it's possible to put an R9 nano with a 120mm AIO cooler in the RVZ02?


I did it with my RVZ01 with a little modding. Had to cut the support plate holding the slot dvd drive. In the RVZ02 it would only work with silverstones slim AIO and you would still need to mod the case to fit it and run the water pipes. I went back to my Scythe cooler in the end as there was no difference in temps and the scythe was quieter


----------



## Raizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> G Skill Trident Z ram won't fit under the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B, the ram is 44mm high but there is only 40mm space under the cooler
> 
> Also if you want to fit a 140mm fan on the Big Shuriken you will need to mod the cooler, you will need to remove some of the fin edge as it is raised on the edge and a 120mm fan sits in the cooler.
> 
> You can see the lip on this photo


Thanks for the reply guys, and thanks for the heads up ZodiacG66, glad I didn't order the parts yet; The Shuriken isn't available locally so was gonna order it online, which is almost 25-35% more with shipping. I do have some questions though, the first is, the "The Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 140mm" fan you mentioned a few pages back won't fit without modding the Shuriken then? I was looking at your setup to get some ideas about ram and noticed you have a Trident X in your setup with the same cooler; that ram is supposed to be 54mm, did you mod the ram heat spreader to make it fit?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfacenormal*
> 
> Hey man, I was the Amazon fan guy. Don't have pics, but basically you wedge it as low as you can, exhaust flush against the back of the case, and just above the CPU heatsink. The case's back is designed in a. Way where it hugs the fan casing so you don't need to mount it with anything except some double sided tape.
> 
> I'm modulating the fan speed with the gigabyte tool's voltage controls.


Ah I see, thanks for the info; do you think there is room in the GPU compartment for a 2nd blower fan? and what are your temps like with the blower fan and without it. Thanks again


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raizen*
> 
> Thanks for the reply guys, and thanks for the heads up ZodiacG66, glad I didn't order the parts yet; The Shuriken isn't available locally so was gonna order it online, which is almost 25-35% more with shipping. I do have some questions though, the first is, the "The Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 140mm" fan you mentioned a few pages back won't fit without modding the Shuriken then? I was looking at your setup to get some ideas about ram and noticed you have a Trident X in your setup with the same cooler; that ram is supposed to be 54mm, did you mod the ram heat spreader to make it fit?


The Trident X ram has a removable top part to make them lower but I have removed the heat spreader totally and just have "naked" ram in my system. I am currently using the 140mm sleek vortex and I did have to mod he cooler to make it fit flush.



The Vortex 140mm was a waste of time and money, it's much louder than specs say and it in no way pushes 98cfm, maybe 65cfm. Fingers crossed Noctua finally get a slim 120mm fan out soon.


----------



## surfacenormal

Temp results are in the original post. Heat soak is an issue in this case if you slam the CPU (compiling, rendering tasks for example), and it solves that.

I suppose you could add another to the gpu compartment, but that's going to depend on how big your gpu is, and how the gpu is set to flow the air. Best bet for that IMO is to skip the second fan, and just make sure to get a shrouded gpu that's designed to exhaust air out the back. If heat is still an issue after that, then I guess you can explore intake (not exhaust) fan options.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raizen*
> 
> Ah I see, thanks for the info; do you think there is room in the GPU compartment for a 2nd blower fan? and what are your temps like with the blower fan and without it. Thanks again


----------



## Raizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> The Trident X ram has a removable top part to make them lower but I have removed the heat spreader totally and just have "naked" ram in my system. I am currently using the 140mm sleek vortex and I did have to mod he cooler to make it fit flush.
> 
> The Vortex 140mm was a waste of time and money, it's much louder than specs say and it in no way pushes 98cfm, maybe 65cfm. Fingers crossed Noctua finally get a slim 120mm fan out soon.


Thank you for the reply guys. really appreciate it and really glad I didn't order anything yet; one of the main reasons I was going with the Scythe Big Shuriken Rev B was because of the 140mm fan upgrade, now I need to decide on a cpu cooler again lol. Stuck trying to decide between the Big Shuriken, Thermalright AXP-100 and Silverstone AR06, though AXP-100 seems to be really hard to find; which one do you guys recommend?

As for ram, I am currently considering the G.Skill F4-3000C15D-16GRK, it's listed as being 40mm tall so hoping this will fit, but would love some opinions or recommendations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfacenormal*
> 
> Temp results are in the original post. Heat soak is an issue in this case if you slam the CPU (compiling, rendering tasks for example), and it solves that.
> 
> I suppose you could add another to the gpu compartment, but that's going to depend on how big your gpu is, and how the gpu is set to flow the air. Best bet for that IMO is to skip the second fan, and just make sure to get a shrouded gpu that's designed to exhaust air out the back. If heat is still an issue after that, then I guess you can explore intake (not exhaust) fan options.


I apologize, I just noticed you had already posted the temps; do you have the fan connected to a fan header on the motherboard?

I don't really game much on my PC, the only one I play atm is FFXIV which my current GPU can handle fine so planning on just carrying that over. Currently have a Sapphire 7950 Boost, which unfortunately is a dual fan intake design and not a blower type. Hoping to setup a 2nd blower type fan in the GPU bay to get rid of some of the warm air but we'll see how it goes I guess, don't really want the PC to sound like a jet engine lol. How would you say the noise is for the one in your case?

Thanks again for all the information and help.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raizen*
> 
> Thank you for the reply guys. really appreciate it and really glad I didn't order anything yet; one of the main reasons I was going with the Scythe Big Shuriken Rev B was because of the 140mm fan upgrade, now I need to decide on a cpu cooler again lol. Stuck trying to decide between the Big Shuriken, Thermalright AXP-100 and Silverstone AR06, though AXP-100 seems to be really hard to find; which one do you guys recommend?


Don't worry about a 140mm fan on the scythe cooler it's not needed, It is great with the fan that comes with it and it's exactly the right hight for the RVZ02 case.
Other options are :-
Raijintek Pallas 140mm Low Profile CPU Cooler

Xigmatek Janus (would need to check how high it is)

Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler (would need to get a 12/13mm thin fan for it as it dose not come with a fan, will take the 140mm thin fans is have 120mm holes)


----------



## surfacenormal

Gotcha. Yeah I'm running an open fan 970. Works fine for my needs. I'm sure blower would be better but it's fine.

Yes it's on the sysfan connector. That's how you can modulate the voltage, assuming you have a mobo that can modulate it based on system temp. You will also need to change the pinout on the fan's plug, but that's not hard to do.

Full voltage is definitely noticeable; 50% is barely so. I run it at 0% up to 40c and then to full after 70c. That parts up to you.


----------



## manoy385

Check out the Deepcool Gabriel
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raizen*
> 
> Thank you for the reply guys. really appreciate it and really glad I didn't order anything yet; one of the main reasons I was going with the Scythe Big Shuriken Rev B was because of the 140mm fan upgrade, now I need to decide on a cpu cooler again lol. Stuck trying to decide between the Big Shuriken, Thermalright AXP-100 and Silverstone AR06, though AXP-100 seems to be really hard to find; which one do you guys recommend?
> 
> As for ram, I am currently considering the G.Skill F4-3000C15D-16GRK, it's listed as being 40mm tall so hoping this will fit, but would love some opinions or recommendations.
> I apologize, I just noticed you had already posted the temps; do you have the fan connected to a fan header on the motherboard?
> 
> Thanks again for all the information and help.


Check out the Deepcool Gabriel. It keeps my 6600K at 4.5GHz/1.3V under 75C after hours of running AIDA64. For your ram, I would just go with this or this so you won't have to worry about clearance. Going higher than 2400 doesn't really provide that much of an improvement unless you're doing BCLK overclocking with non-K cpus.


----------



## OpenSpace

TY all. Here she is RVZ01 so sexy! 



BUILD:
Case: The Gorgeous RVZ01
PWR Supply: SFX 600W 80 Gold
Asus Pro Gaming Z170i
CPU: Intel i5 6600k
RAM: G-Skillz RipJaws 8GB Kit 2400 DDR4
Cooler NT06 Pro
GPU: EVGA GTX 970 SSC AC2+
SSD: Samsung EVO 250
HDD: WD 1TB 7200RPM
OS: Windows 10 64bit Home

Note--this is my first PC, and the first time I ever built one, it has been a great learning experience. (I have been a MAC and console user since forever) so apologies if I am not familiar with all components but I am so glad I built it and it is gorgeous! Hope to get better cooling in the future for some overclocking, currently 28C at idle and 60C at load. Again thank you all for the great info, Cheers:cheers:


----------



## Raizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Don't worry about a 140mm fan on the scythe cooler it's not needed, It is great with the fan that comes with it and it's exactly the right hight for the RVZ02 case.
> Other options are :-
> Raijintek Pallas 140mm Low Profile CPU Cooler
> 
> Xigmatek Janus (would need to check how high it is)
> 
> Prolimatech Samuel 17 CPU Cooler (would need to get a 12/13mm thin fan for it as it dose not come with a fan, will take the 140mm thin fans is have 120mm holes)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manoy385*
> 
> Check out the Deepcool Gabriel
> Check out the Deepcool Gabriel. It keeps my 6600K at 4.5GHz/1.3V under 75C after hours of running AIDA64. For your ram, I would just go with this or this so you won't have to worry about clearance. Going higher than 2400 doesn't really provide that much of an improvement unless you're doing BCLK overclocking with non-K cpus.


Thanks for the feedback guys; I did some research based on the coolers you guys recommend and after reading countless reviews, I figured I'd post the results so it's helpful to the next person with the same questions as me.

*Raijintek Pallas* - I really loved this one, design and all but unfortunately it's a bit too big for the RVZ02/ML08. The cooler is listed as being 68mm tall and 55mm without the fan so even with the slimmest low profile fan, don't think it will fit.

*Xigmatek Janus* - this one seemed like a really interesting design with dual fans while still meeting the height requirements for the RVZ02/ML08 but unfortenatly according to the review at tom's hardware, it runs 5C hotter than the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639-19.html

*Samuel 17* - Based on the reviews at eteknix, the Samuel 17 was 1.7C hotter than the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B at stock speeds and a whooping 7.5C hotter when overclocked. The Samuel 17 had a full sized 120mm fan installed where as the Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B had a slim low profile 120mm fan.
http://www.eteknix.com/prolimatech-samuel-17-low-profile-cpu-cooler/6/

*Deepcool Gabrie*l - Same test as the Xigmatek Janus at tom's hardware; the Gabriel ran 4C hotter than the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B. (Also read Edit below)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639-19.html

*Silverstone AR06* - I couldn't find any direct comparisons between the Silverstone AR06 vs the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B but according to the review of the AR06 at modders-inc, the AR06 at max fan speed (2200rpm) was 0.7C cooler than the Deepcool Gabriel at 1800 rpm and at 1600 rpm, the AR06 was 6.2C hotter.
http://www.modders-inc.com/silverstone-argon-ar06-cpu-cooler-review/4/

*Thermalright AXP-100* - The only review I can find where the AXP-100 was directly compared against the Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B, the AXP-100 actually came out on top. According to the comparison at hardware.info, at high fan speed the AXP-100 was 2C cooler than the Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B and 11C cooler at low fan speed. This falls in line with Sallekmo's post on page 591 where he mentions he has better temps with the AXP-100R compared to the Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B.
http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4330/5/4x-thermalright-cpu-cooler-review-deluxe-coolers-test-results-socket-1155-95-watts

Hopefully this helps people decide if they are contemplating which CPU cooler to get for the RVZ02/ML08 but due keep in mind that some of these tests use open bench setups, and CPU simulators to control voltage so take the results as a starting point as your results might vary in a tiny closed case. Now time to see if I can find the elusive Thermalright AXP-100R somewhere









****EDIT**** The benchmarks at bit-tech shows the gabriel performing a couple of C cooler than the AXP-100, Credit goes to *Manoy* for providing the link.
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2014/02/11/deepcool-gamer-storm-gabriel-review/2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfacenormal*
> 
> Gotcha. Yeah I'm running an open fan 970. Works fine for my needs. I'm sure blower would be better but it's fine.
> 
> Yes it's on the sysfan connector. That's how you can modulate the voltage, assuming you have a mobo that can modulate it based on system temp. You will also need to change the pinout on the fan's plug, but that's not hard to do.
> 
> Full voltage is definitely noticeable; 50% is barely so. I run it at 0% up to 40c and then to full after 70c. That parts up to you.


Okay Thanks, I'll try looking to see if I can find some guides on changing the pinouts, never did anything like that before and long as noise can be controlled, I want to see if I can install a blower fan in the GPU bay too. Will probably have to make sure it doesn't mess with the GPU's intake air; I think someone used car foam in an earlier post in this thread to seal around the CPU heatsink, maybe something like that but to seal around the GPU to separate it from the blower fan to control where air moves.

Thanks again for all the feedback guys


----------



## manoy385

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raizen*
> 
> Hopefully this helps people decide if they are contemplating which CPU cooler to get for the RVZ02/ML08 but due keep in mind that some of these tests use open bench setups, and CPU simulators to control voltage so take the results as a starting point as your results might vary in a tiny closed case. Now time to see if I can find the elusive Thermalright AXP-100R somewhere


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2014/02/11/deepcool-gamer-storm-gabriel-review/2

The Thermalright AXP-100 was compared with the Deepcool Gabriel over at bit-tech and it's actually 4 degrees worse than the Gabriel.


----------



## Raizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manoy385*
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2014/02/11/deepcool-gamer-storm-gabriel-review/2
> 
> The Thermalright AXP-100 was compared with the Deepcool Gabriel over at bit-tech and it's actually 4 degrees worse than the Gabriel.


Quite Interesting, thanks for the link Manoy, never came across that review during my search; I will update my previous post. If you don't mind me asking, what is your ambient/room temperature? If the Deepcool Gabriel does cool as-well or better than the AXP-100 or Scythe then it is definitely a plus, its about 1/3-1/4 of the price for me and much easier to acquire. Time to do a bit more research, Thanks again for the link.


----------



## manoy385

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raizen*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what is your ambient/room temperature?


I live in Canada but it's almost summer. I set my AC to 24C so it should be around that.


----------



## Raizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manoy385*
> 
> I live in Canada but it's almost summer. I set my AC to 24C so it should be around that.


Ah, As do I, Ontario. If I end up going with the deepcool Gabriel then thinking of changing the fan with maybe the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 140mm fan. It's only 15mm think which makes it smaller than the stock deepcool gs120 and has 98CFM, where as the stock has 61.9CFM.

Also found another review for the Deepcool Gabriel which has it at the same temps as Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289066-DeepCool-Gamer-Storm-Gabriel


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Any of you guys have a fan attached to the grill blowing out from the CPU cooler?


I put my F12 fan blowing out to test it on the grill and it made a SUPER annoying motor noise... I'm wondering if anyone else has this issue and if they have an easy fix without cutting the grill off...
I'm thinking the fan will need spacers between the grill and the actual fan....


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raizen*
> 
> Ah, As do I, Ontario. If I end up going with the deepcool Gabriel then thinking of changing the fan with maybe the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 140mm fan. It's only 15mm think which makes it smaller than the stock deepcool gs120 and has 98CFM, where as the stock has 61.9CFM.
> 
> Also found another review for the Deepcool Gabriel which has it at the same temps as Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289066-DeepCool-Gamer-Storm-Gabriel


I have the Prolimatech sleek 140mm vortex and the CFM is no way 98 like they claim, it's also stupid loud when going full speed, much higher than the 18dB it claims. My other fans are Nanoxia 120mm quiet fans and they are 17dB and 60CFM, they are silent at full speed and push just as much air. As soon as I can find a replacement for the 140 vortex it's coming out of my system. I bough 2 and both were the same so it wasn't a one off bad fan, sold the other the day after I bough them and this one will be sold soon.
Noctua are getting 2 slim fans soon, a 20mm thick fan and a 15mm one, finger crossed they will be good


----------



## Raizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> I have the Prolimatech sleek 140mm vortex and the CFM is no way 98 like they claim, it's also stupid loud when going full speed, much higher than the 18dB it claims. My other fans are Nanoxia 120mm quiet fans and they are 17dB and 60CFM, they are silent at full speed and push just as much air. As soon as I can find a replacement for the 140 vortex it's coming out of my system. I bough 2 and both were the same so it wasn't a one off bad fan, sold the other the day after I bough them and this one will be sold soon.
> Noctua are getting 2 slim fans soon, a 20mm thick fan and a 15mm one, finger crossed they will be good


Ah I see, thanks for the heads up, guess I'll just stick with stock deepcool one until the Noctua ones come out then; I hope they are good as well.


----------



## manoy385

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raizen*
> 
> Ah I see, thanks for the heads up, guess I'll just stick with stock deepcool one until the Noctua ones come out then; I hope they are good as well.


If you go with the deepcool make sure you get the non-windowed rvz02/ml08 or you might have clearance issues. It's the windowed version that only supports 58mm tall coolers while the non-windowed can fit around 4mm more than that.


----------



## Fishpan

Would you guys recommend the Deepcool over the Thermolab LP53 in RVZ02/ML08? Assuming both are using stock fans? Would using Noctuas tip the balance in ones favour?


----------



## gree

Does the dust filtered rvz02 cool the same? I was thinking maybe it gets worse air flow becasue of the filter/non window


----------



## Raizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Does the dust filtered rvz02 cool the same? I was thinking maybe it gets worse air flow becasue of the filter/non window


The dust filters can be removed I believe. The bonus to the windowed version is, you can just take off the plastic window and have an extra big heatsink stick out; whereas for the non-windowed version, the vent holes are cut into the side panel. There was a really interesting build I saw somewhere(maybe here) where they had the window off on both sides and had a full sized heatsink for the CPU and modded dual 140mm fans for the GPU; they did this by just taking the plastic window off, looked very interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishpan*
> 
> Would you guys recommend the Deepcool over the Thermolab LP53 in RVZ02/ML08? Assuming both are using stock fans? Would using Noctuas tip the balance in ones favour?


Really hard to find reviews for this one but I did find a few and it just confuses things even more









Most of these are not in English but the charts are pretty straight forward so easy to understand them but unfortunately the results all say different things; I'll just do a quick best > worst below each link.

http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1618-4/ventirad-thermolab-lp53.html
AXP-100 > Gabriel > Thermolab LP53

https://www.elektroniktest.dk/koling/thermolab-bada-2010-nar-pladsen-er-traeng-og-ydelsen-er-hoj
AXP-100 > LP53 - (no Gabriel in test)

http://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/cpu-cooling/cpu-air-coolers/3714-cooltek-lp53-low-profile-cpu-cooler-review?showall=&start=5
AXP 100 - LP53 (same temps, no Gabriel in review again)

http://www.tomshardware.de/cpu-kuhler-prozessorkuhler-cooler-itx-cooling,testberichte-241546-14.html
AXP-100 > LP53 > Gabriel

I don't read the language these sites are published in but the take away is, depending on test setup and methodology, the results seem to vary greatly. In some tests the Gabriel beats the LP53 by a large margin and in other tests LP53 beats Gabriel by a large margin. Other than the test linked in my previous post, the AXP-100 seems to come out on top whenever it is included in the test or at least tied which raises questions. in some tests the AXP-100 is cooler by a huge margin and in others it is tied in cooling performance. Honestly the more I read these reviews the more confusing it gets but one of the key things to remember is. most of these tests are probably done on a open test bench; how it will do inside tight spaces like the rvz02/ml08 is the real question.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raizen*
> 
> The dust filters can be removed I believe. The bonus to the windowed version is, you can just take off the plastic window and have an extra big heatsink stick out; whereas for the non-windowed version, the vent holes are cut into the side panel. There was a really interesting build I saw somewhere(maybe here) where they had the window off on both sides and had a full sized heatsink for the CPU and modded dual 140mm fans for the GPU; they did this by just taking the plastic window off, looked very interesting.


It gets super dusty here so I was thinking of getting the model with the filters. But I'm just worried it won't cool as well as the window version. If u could fit a fury x i wouldn't have to worry about temps xD


----------



## Raizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> It gets super dusty here so I was thinking of getting the model with the filters. But I'm just worried it won't cool as well as the window version. If u could fit a fury x i wouldn't have to worry about temps xD


The filters come off so If you are worried about dust then I would get the windowless version and if cooling becomes an issue, just take the filters off. For the windowed version, since the vent holes are on the window, you can't add filters afterwards.


----------



## gree

I was reading builds on PCPartpicker and Idk if I missed it in the 199 pages but was surprised to find out you can have a red light instead of the orange


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> I was reading builds on PCPartpicker and Idk if I missed it in the 199 pages but was surprised to find out you can have a red light instead of the orange


Modded? Mind giving us the link?

I'd very much like to swap out the orange light for a blue.


----------



## gree

Not modded, the case has 2 orange and 1 red led in the front. He just plugged the red led into the power pins instead of hdd pins. Dont have the case yet so idk if you can swap out the leds.

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/cFjcCJ#comments

Saw a few pages back somebody took out the window and installed mesh instead. Kind of digging the look


----------



## OpenSpace

Ok so I am totally new (remember you were new once too), I just have a few questions. The case fans I have them with the logo facing inwards towards the GPU, When I was looking at the GPU (GTX 970 SSC) the fan blades look like they are in the opposite direction than the case fans. Meaning that it looks like when assembled the fans are blowing against each other? Is it supposed to be like this? I know the case operates best from static pressure but I am not really sure how that helps cool the system. So I switched the fan placement to where the logo was facing outwards, visible from the case grill. I was doing this in an attempt to get better cooling even if its one degree. I noticed absolutely no difference in cooling. Also when I did this I felt the air coming outside the case grills. Exhausting out instead of in, so I switched the fans back to intake and noticed a significant amount of air coming out of the grills opposed to exhaust. Although I did not notice a difference in cooling, I notice that more hot air was escaping when the fans were placed as intake. I am confused though as why the GPU fans look like they exhaust air? Would this create internal turbulence or imbalance of air and air flow would be constricted or is this how static positive pressure air is pushed out?

Also ran benchmark stress test P95 ver 26.6 with CPU OC to 4400 MHZ on the i5 6600K 3.5 GHZ everything was stable and temps were reaching mid 70s, is that bad or am I safe, do I need to drop the OC down, its at 1.225V. I am looking for a better cooling solution for the CPU in the RVZ01 to OC without liquid. Currently have the NT-06. Sorry for the long post but I am so freakin new to all of this. I want to replace the case fans and do not care about noise levels, I am more concerned with cooling, any suggestions? Thank you all in advance.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Not modded, the case has 2 orange and 1 red led in the front. He just plugged the red led into the power pins instead of hdd pins. Dont have the case yet so idk if you can swap out the leds.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/b/cFjcCJ#comments
> 
> Saw a few pages back somebody took out the window and installed mesh instead. Kind of digging the look


I'm not positive, but someone awhile back posted an RVZ02 with modified LEDs. Green, iirc. But I could be mistaken.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpenSpace*
> 
> Ok so I am totally new (remember you were new once too), I just have a few questions. The case fans I have them with the logo facing inwards towards the GPU, When I was looking at the GPU (GTX 970 SSC) the fan blades look like they are in the opposite direction than the case fans. Meaning that it looks like when assembled the fans are blowing against each other? Is it supposed to be like this? I know the case operates best from static pressure but I am not really sure how that helps cool the system. So I switched the fan placement to where the logo was facing outwards, visible from the case grill. I was doing this in an attempt to get better cooling even if its one degree. I noticed absolutely no difference in cooling. Also when I did this I felt the air coming outside the case grills. Exhausting out instead of in, so I switched the fans back to intake and noticed a significant amount of air coming out of the grills opposed to exhaust. Although I did not notice a difference in cooling, I notice that more hot air was escaping when the fans were placed as intake. I am confused though as why the GPU fans look like they exhaust air? Would this create internal turbulence or imbalance of air and air flow would be constricted or is this how static positive pressure air is pushed out?
> 
> Also ran benchmark stress test P95 ver 26.6 with CPU OC to 4400 MHZ on the i5 6600K 3.5 GHZ everything was stable and temps were reaching mid 70s, is that bad or am I safe, do I need to drop the OC down, its at 1.225V. I am looking for a better cooling solution for the CPU in the RVZ01 to OC without liquid. Currently have the NT-06. Sorry for the long post but I am so freakin new to all of this. I want to replace the case fans and do not care about noise levels, I am more concerned with cooling, any suggestions? Thank you all in advance.


Get yourself some CLU. If you want the absolute best temperatures add an external fan helping the air cooler get air out of the case. I found my F12 fan struggling to blow air out of the case. I've added the stock silverstone fan (soon to be replaced by another F12) outside the case where the CPU vent is and I've dropped 5C easy with my CPU... It's worth it.


----------



## madboyv1

I'm back and thinking silly thoughts again. I found this old speaker grill and thought, this would fit well in front of the m.2 slot... Part of me wants to protect the case since I had it painted, but it is chip resistant like normal automotive paint so might be ok, plus if I use painters tape and cut from the back... Should I do it? Hmm...



I also might get a couple low profile chipset heatsinks to help, as under normal use the 950pro is 40-50 C, and under heavy use it gets up to 55-60. Maybe I should do THIS first ha ha ha...

Also All this talk about other heatsinks has me thinking, since I'm not too happy with the thermal performance of the Big Shurikan 2. At stock my 6700k will get close to 80 C under prime95... tried reseating it once with the same tube of AS5 (cleaned and reapplied surfaces), but that tube is also like almost a decade old... I'd be willing to try different TIM if someone wants to suggest one.


----------



## Raizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> I'm back and thinking silly thoughts again. I found this old speaker grill and thought, this would fit well in front of the m.2 slot... Part of me wants to protect the case since I had it painted, but it is chip resistant like normal automotive paint so might be ok, plus if I use painters tape and cut from the back... Should I do it? Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> I also might get a couple low profile chipset heatsinks to help, as under normal use the 950pro is 40-50 C, and under heavy use it gets up to 55-60. Maybe I should do THIS first ha ha ha...
> 
> Also All this talk about other heatsinks has me thinking, since I'm not too happy with the thermal performance of the Big Shurikan 2. At stock my 6700k will get close to 80 C under prime95... tried reseating it once with the same tube of AS5 (cleaned and reapplied surfaces), but that tube is also like almost a decade old... I'd be willing to try different TIM if someone wants to suggest one.


Two of the best TIMs are Gelid GC-Extreme and Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut; at higher temps, I hear Gelid does a bit better(on GPU). Most of the TIMs that get better results than these two are liquid metal based, you can go that route too but a bit more risky.


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfacenormal*
> 
> Speaking of heat issues, I bought one of these and crammed it directly above the cpu, exhausting horizontally out the back grill of ML-08
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brushless-Cooling-HT-07530D12-75x75x30mm-Computer/dp/B00B2ARV22?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> Huge difference in max temps!


@surfacenormal, what CPU cooler did you use? I'm hoping to find something that doesn't compete with the CPU cooler fan too much.

EDIT: Never mind, I think I found your original build, unless you changed it.
Quote:


> MV08-H case
> 6700k with Scythe BIG Shuriken 2
> Gigabyte GA-Z170N Gaming 5 Mobo
> 8x2 DDR4
> SilverStone 600W SFX Modular PS


----------



## gree

Any of you have the sf450? Is it pretty quiet?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Any of you have the sf450? Is it pretty quiet?


I haven't had any noise issues from my psu and mine is a v2.0. My gpu at 55% is by far the loudest thing in my case. The noise is negligible.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I haven't had any noise issues from my psu and mine is a v2.0. My gpu at 55% is by far the loudest thing in my case. The noise is negligible.


That's great. Just need to see if 450watts is enough

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/tBtkvK
Says 327w but I'd like to OC the 6700k

Edit psu calculator says
Load wattage 392w


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogito*
> 
> I'm gonna build a rig using the RVZ02, would a non modular sfx psu fit in it ? Here's my part list:
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/wLJC23
> 
> I'm thinking of going with a 450W non modular sfx psu from silverstone instead.
> I've never built in an HTPC/mITX case before so I'm not sure whether all the component will fit. Can anyone give me some comments on this build ?
> 
> Especially the R9 390, I heard about some version of the R9 390 won't fit in the case.
> 
> Thanks a lot guys


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'd be more concerned with power consumption of the 390 more than anything... Peak gaming its 277w and max draw is 365w... that's a TON for that psu...


I run an overclocked 290 on a 500w inside my rvz02, power draw at the wall rarely exceeds 400w unless I'm running furmark. A 450w psu would still be kind of risky for a 390 though.


----------



## gree

Blah the newegg link to the rvz02b-w keeps sending me to the rvz02b. Guessing it's out of stock?


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raizen*
> 
> Two of the best TIMs are Gelid GC-Extreme and Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut; at higher temps, I hear Gelid does a bit better(on GPU). Most of the TIMs that get better results than these two are liquid metal based, you can go that route too but a bit more risky.


I've heard a lot about Kyronaut, wouldn't hurt to try it


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Blah the newegg link to the rvz02b-w keeps sending me to the rvz02b. Guessing it's out of stock?


They aren't listing it at all. Try Amazon.


----------



## gree

Yeah I contacted newegg, they're out of stock due to the sale they had

Ordered the case and axp-100r from amazon


----------



## Raizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Yeah I contacted newegg, they're out of stock due to the sale they had
> 
> Ordered the case and axp-100r from amazon


Would really appreciate it if you can post your temps once you have the 100R; personally still undecided between the 100R and Big Shuriken. Been looking at some comparison charts on non-English review sites and that has just made the decision even more difficult.


----------



## Gamer388

Hi, I want to build a new computer based on the RVZ01.
I'm tired of my old (2012) Vaio laptop which makes too much noise when I play games. It sounds like a turbo-jet before take off.

Here's the list of all the stuff I want to put in the case :

ASUS H110I-PLUS
GTX 750Ti KalmX 2Go
i5 6600K Skylake
HyperX Fury 8Go(2x4Go) DDR4
Silverstone SX500-LG 500W
Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle
WD Caviar Blue 1To WD10EALX
I want a fanless GPU because I really care about the noise my new computer will make while running.
I'm very noise sensitive. I even consider replacing the HDD by a big SSD but I already reached my budget limit for this project.

I wondered if with the fanless GPU it won't get too hot inside the case and too noisy.
If I change the 6600K for a 6600 the CPU will generate less heat, right ?


----------



## Raizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer388*
> 
> Hi, I want to build a new computer based on the RVZ01.
> I'm tired of my old (2012) Vaio laptop which makes too much noise when I play games. It sounds like a turbo-jet before take off.
> 
> Here's the list of all the stuff I want to put in the case :
> 
> ASUS H110I-PLUS
> GTX 750Ti KalmX 2Go
> i5 6600K Skylake
> HyperX Fury 8Go(2x4Go) DDR4
> Silverstone SX500-LG 500W
> Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle
> WD Caviar Blue 1To WD10EALX
> I want a fanless GPU because I really care about the noise my new computer will make while running.
> I'm very noise sensitive. I even consider replacing the HDD by a big SSD but I already reached my budget limit for this project.
> 
> I wondered if with the fanless GPU it won't get too hot inside the case and too noisy.
> If I change the 6600K for a 6600 the CPU will generate less heat, right ?


Unless you already own these parts, I would suggest changing the CPU or motherboard depending on your needs and goals for the system. The 6600 does have a lower TDP so it might be cooler at stock but if you end up going 6600k, you can undervolt your CPU to bring down the temps. More times than not, the stock voltage is more than what the CPU needs to run at stock speeds on an unlocked CPU. If you never plan to overclock then switch to the 6600, it will be cheaper and will be more suited to your motherboard but if you might consider OCing in the future, then switch the motherboard to a Z170.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer388*
> 
> Hi, I want to build a new computer based on the RVZ01.
> I'm tired of my old (2012) Vaio laptop which makes too much noise when I play games. It sounds like a turbo-jet before take off.
> 
> Here's the list of all the stuff I want to put in the case :
> 
> ASUS H110I-PLUS
> GTX 750Ti KalmX 2Go
> i5 6600K Skylake
> HyperX Fury 8Go(2x4Go) DDR4
> Silverstone SX500-LG 500W
> Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle
> WD Caviar Blue 1To WD10EALX
> I want a fanless GPU because I really care about the noise my new computer will make while running.
> I'm very noise sensitive. I even consider replacing the HDD by a big SSD but I already reached my budget limit for this project.
> 
> I wondered if with the fanless GPU it won't get too hot inside the case and too noisy.
> If I change the 6600K for a 6600 the CPU will generate less heat, right ?


If quiet is your main goal then change the case to the RVZ01-E, it will take a full ATX PSU so you will have more options for a quiet PSU. Also I would say the K CPU is a waste of cash on a H110 motherboard, get the Non-K or the 6500, would be some money saved


----------



## Gamer388

Ok, thanks for the good advice.
I choose the ASUS H110I-PLUS motherboard because it's cheap and I don't want to spend more than 800€ on the build itself.
The part I already own now is just the HDD that I got for only 32.5€ on ebay.

The RVZ01-E case isn't compatible with all ATX PSU (deep of the PSU must be 150mm max).
I found the CS550M from Corsair which may go in the RVZ01-E.

By looking on the Silverstone website I figured the RVZ01-E has only 2.5" bay so I can't put a 3.5" drive in it I guess.
If so it's not a problem at all, the HDD that I got on ebay will go in my big desktop computer









Yesterday I was looking for coolers and I found out that the NT06-PRO has a TDP of 65W (without fan) which is equal to the TDP of the i5 6600.
So i was wondering if I can go for fanless cooling for the CPU.
Might be a crazy/stupid idea though because the airflow providing by the fan case won't be enough I suppose to prevent overheat lol.

The Silverstone SX500-LG 500W got a 120mm fan so it should be as loud as a ATX one with a 120mm. No ?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

@Gamer388, are you that destined to go fan less? If you get that Silverstone nt06-pro cooler I'd suggest lapping the heatsink surface along with using clu for the best thermal transfer. Then just get some like super low speed fan like 600rpm...you shouldn't hear that so I'd think you'll be fine with that...


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer388*
> 
> The Silverstone SX500-LG 500W got a 120mm fan so it should be as loud as a ATX one with a 120mm. No ?


Generally yes. The problem with Silverstone PSUs is that they often have coil whine and this one specifically also makes a clicking sound similar to a hard drive. It's not all the time, and it's not that loud, but it is noticeable on mine.

Corsair also make SFX PSUs, and theirs have better reviews. They use larger fans than the Silverstone 450/600W.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gamer388*
> 
> The Silverstone SX500-LG 500W got a 120mm fan so it should be as loud as a ATX one with a 120mm. No ?
> 
> 
> 
> Generally yes. The problem with Silverstone PSUs is that they often have coil whine and this one specifically also makes a clicking sound similar to a hard drive. It's not all the time, and it's not that loud, but it is noticeable on mine.
> 
> Corsair also make SFX PSUs, and theirs have better reviews. They use larger fans than the Silverstone 450/600W.
Click to expand...

I get a very very little clicking noise on my gold rated Silverstone 450w PSU. It's only during idle and once I start to do stuff on my PC it goes away... My case fans are louder than my PSU fan so I can't speak about the noise... I feel my case is pretty quiet for an ITX build...


----------



## Gamer388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausf*
> 
> Generally yes. The problem with Silverstone PSUs is that they often have coil whine and this one specifically also makes a clicking sound similar to a hard drive. It's not all the time, and it's not that loud, but it is noticeable on mine.
> 
> Corsair also make SFX PSUs, and theirs have better reviews. They use larger fans than the Silverstone 450/600W.


I looked at Corsair website and their SFX PSUs are cool (especially the SF600). But the SF600 is too expensive for me (130€).
So I think i'll stay with the SX-500-LG. There's two version of this SX500 PSU.



The graph come from this page : http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=527&area=en

The one I found online is a V1.0 but I haven't found a V2.0.
The only advantages of the V1.0 PSU seems to be at very low load (<41°C internal of the PSU) because the fan doesn't spin at all.
But when the load > 50% the V2.0 fan seems to spin slower than the V1.0.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer388*
> 
> I looked at Corsair website and their SFX PSUs are cool (especially the SF600). But the SF600 is too expensive for me (130€).
> So I think i'll stay with the SX-500-LG. There's two version of this SX500 PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> The graph come from this page : http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=527&area=en
> 
> The one I found online is a V1.0 but I haven't found a V2.0.
> The only advantages of the V1.0 PSU seems to be at very low load (<41°C internal of the PSU) because the fan doesn't spin at all.
> But when the load > 50% the V2.0 fan seems to spin slower than the V1.0.


I'd recommend the sf450 over the silverstone models, It's way better quality


----------



## Gamer388

Ok considering all the advice you gave me I changed some components from the list I posted above.

The new list is :

Silverstone RVZ01 (100€)
ASUS H110I-PLUS (80€)
GTX 750Ti KalmX 2Go (140€)
i5 6600 Skylake (233€)
G.Skill 8Go (2x4Go) DDR4 2133Mhz (36€)
Corsair SF600 (130€)
Silverstone NT06-PRO (59€)
WD Caviar Blue 1To WD10EALX (32.5€ ebay price lol I really got it for that price)
With this the build cost is 811€ so I'm a little bit over my budget limit of 800€ for the case and all the components.
In order to stay within my budget of 800€, I need to change the cooler.

I found 2 coolers that have good performance and are cheaper than the NT06-PRO

Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle (49€)
BE QUIET shadow rock LP (41€)
The AXP-200 and the NT06-PRO got almost the same design.
But by doing research on the AXP-200 I found out that it has a TDP of 35W when fanless instead of the 65W TDP announced by Silverstone for the NT06-PRO.
They just differ by height 72mm for the AXP-200 and 82mm for the NT06-PRO.
I don't get why they don't have the same perf fanless.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer388*
> 
> Ok considering all the advice you gave me I changed some components from the list I posted above.
> 
> The new list is :
> 
> Silverstone RVZ01 (100€)
> ASUS H110I-PLUS (80€)
> GTX 750Ti KalmX 2Go (140€)
> i5 6600 Skylake (233€)
> G.Skill 8Go (2x4Go) DDR4 2133Mhz (36€)
> Corsair SF600 (130€)
> Silverstone NT06-PRO (59€)
> WD Caviar Blue 1To WD10EALX (32.5€ ebay price lol I really got it for that price)
> With this the build cost is 811€ so I'm a little bit over my budget limit of 800€ for the case and all the components.
> In order to stay within my budget of 800€, I need to change the cooler.
> 
> I found 2 coolers that have good performance and are cheaper than the NT06-PRO
> 
> Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle (49€)
> BE QUIET shadow rock LP (41€)
> The AXP-200 and the NT06-PRO got almost the same design.
> But by doing research on the AXP-200 I found out that it has a TDP of 35W when fanless instead of the 65W TDP announced by Silverstone for the NT06-PRO.
> They just differ by height 72mm for the AXP-200 and 82mm for the NT06-PRO.
> I don't get why they don't have the same perf fanless.


Have seen quiet a few reviews from users as well as hardware sites that say the Silverstone NT06-PRO gets very loud when the fan starts spinning fast. If you want quiet then the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet Heatsink and Fan may be a better option. Also the Noctua NH-L12 is a very good cooler, you would need to change the top fan as it won't fit with the original on but even if you use the 92mm lower fan and one of the case fans that come with the RVZ01 you should get good and quiet cooling as long as you are not going to push you system too hard.
I have just changed from the scythe big shuriken 2 rev.b to the Noctua NH-L12 and it dropped my temps by about 8c, but I am using the both fans and have modded the case so the 120mm fan sticks out a little. . . . if only the cooler was about 3-4mm shorter would fit no problem







then again noctua are bringing out a 20mm and a 15mm thick fans soon so will try them out, lucky I have a 2nd case to change the sides over with









The square around the fan is a sticky foam sheet, the hole needs to be bigger than the fan to slide the side on and off, and the foam is flexible so it fills the gap and can be moved out of the way when removing the side.


----------



## mavericks84

Hello everyone I am creating my first SFF system and I thought of this configuration (are welcome advice on the components selected):
rvz01
i7 6700K
Asus z170i pro gaming
Corsair Vengeange LPX 2x8 3200MHz heatsink Cryorig C1 (tdp 140w)
m.2 samsung 950 pro
hdd seagate barracuda 3tb
corsair SF600
Msi gtx 970 gaming 4g

you have any advice? as you see the cpu heatsink? 950 pro behind the motherboard could create heat problems?


----------



## viking21

Does anyone know if thermalright axp-100 fits with asus z170 pro gaming motherboard?

I'm going to run my msi r9 390 with a rvz02, what's your temps with amd graphics cards?


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> Does anyone know if thermalright axp-100 fits with asus z170 pro gaming motherboard?
> 
> I'm going to run my msi r9 390 with a rvz02, what's your temps with amd graphics cards?


Im interested too, just got my 100R and rvz02 but i dont have the money to order the asus board yet (the 6700k and 512gb 950 pro i ordered left me pennyless xD)

I was tempted to get the x99 board but i havent heard much good stuff about asrock


----------



## Gamer388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Have seen quiet a few reviews from users as well as hardware sites that say the Silverstone NT06-PRO gets very loud when the fan starts spinning fast. If you want quiet then the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet Heatsink and Fan may be a better option. Also the Noctua NH-L12 is a very good cooler, you would need to change the top fan as it won't fit with the original on but even if you use the 92mm lower fan and one of the case fans that come with the RVZ01 you should get good and quiet cooling as long as you are not going to push you system too hard.
> I have just changed from the scythe big shuriken 2 rev.b to the Noctua NH-L12 and it dropped my temps by about 8c, but I am using the both fans and have modded the case so the 120mm fan sticks out a little. . . . if only the cooler was about 3-4mm shorter would fit no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then again noctua are bringing out a 20mm and a 15mm thick fans soon so will try them out, lucky I have a 2nd case to change the sides over with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The square around the fan is a sticky foam sheet, the hole needs to be bigger than the fan to slide the side on and off, and the foam is flexible so it fills the gap and can be moved out of the way when removing the side.


It is that possible to put the 120mm on the bottom where the 92mm is originally.
It's seems that you can but I don't know if it will fit with my mobo and RAM choice.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1327721/noctua-nh-l12-92mm-replace-with-120
http://caspar.panwagen.ee/?p=963

Or maybe I can put a slim 120mm fan like this one : http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17829/fan-1170/Prolimatech_Ultra_Sleek_Vortex_140mm_x_15mm_Slim_Profile_PWM_Fan_-_120mm_Mounting_Pattern.html?tl=g36c365s1862&id=HeZIciXR
With this fan the cooler height will be 81mm. But it's an extra 10 or 20€ that adds to the cost of the cooler itself.


----------



## ZodiacG66

The 140 vortex fan is rubbish, got one here and it's very loud at full speed and not a lot of air being pushed when it's at 7v. Noctua have a 20mm thick fan and a 15mm thick fan coming out soon, so they will be the best bet. Putting a 120mm fan under the cooler won't work, will hit everyting







will be almost flush with the motherboard, the 92mm fan sits in a recess so it's more up in the cooler.


----------



## Gamer388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> The 140 vortex fan is rubbish, got one here and it's very loud at full speed and not a lot of air being pushed when it's at 7v. Noctua have a 20mm thick fan and a 15mm thick fan coming out soon, so they will be the best bet. Putting a 120mm fan under the cooler won't work, will hit everyting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be almost flush with the motherboard, the 92mm fan sits in a recess so it's more up in the cooler.


Ok I guess I'll go for the Noctua NH-L12 then








When will the Noctuas 15mm fan come out ?


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer388*
> 
> Ok I guess I'll go for the Noctua NH-L12 then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When will the Noctuas 15mm fan come out ?


No date yet, noctua showed them at last years computex 2015

"In addition to the upcoming 120x25 and 140x25mm fans, Noctua exhibited its upcoming 20cm A-series fan that is currently scheduled for launch in Q4, as well as a slim 120x15mm version targeted for a mid-2016 release. A possible update to the popular NH-L12 low-profile cooler may use either of the upcoming 120x15 and 120x25mm A-series fans and is planned for later in 2016."

Another option is the Deepcool Super Slim GS120, it's 20mm thick and it meant to be a very good fan, in the uk it about £6 from ebuyer so I may give it a try if no noctua ones are about soon


----------



## suarezfaa

GUYS! After reading all this thread around a month. biggrin.gif . Finallly decided my future rig love the fortres case and the top notch aluminium details!

Case: FTZ01
Cpu: I7 6700k (almost convinced by 4790k)
Mother: Asus gaming pro z170i
psu: Corsair sfx 600
sdd: Neutron XT
gpu: Saphire R9 380 nitro
ram: corsair 16gb VENGAENCE or DOMINATOR?
Cpu Cooler: noctua nh-l12 or big shuriken?
extra coolers: noctua nf-f12 (replacing the silverteks)

Im only have a doubt about the propper cpu cooling for ram cleareance, i think those above will fit, anyone has any thoughts rolleyes.gif , ??
Will buy everything in amazon my restriction is i only can buy prime items due to a trip to usa, will be there 2 weeks, will post the assembly!!!


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausf*
> 
> Generally yes. The problem with Silverstone PSUs is that they often have coil whine and this one specifically also makes a clicking sound similar to a hard drive. It's not all the time, and it's not that loud, but it is noticeable on mine.


On average our PSUs (SFX + ATX) have less coil whine than others as we spend extra time tuning them specifically to reduce their noise before production. The clicking sound that people have reported with our SFX PSUs are usually related to lower fan voltage being supplied (idle or low load conditions), plus people using these PSUs are more sensitive to noise as small systems tend to sit closer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> I'd recommend the sf450 over the silverstone models, It's way better quality


Corsair's new SFX PSUs have more modern designs (our ST45SF-G for example was released almost 4 years ago) so their better electrical performance/behavior are expected. Quality is a different metric though as that will take time to prove. We have been selling and steadily improving our retail SFX PSUs longer than just about anyone else in the industry so with SilverStone SFX PSUs, you are guaranteed a design that has been time tested and proven to work reliably for years.


----------



## Gamer388

Hey all,
I was telling myself that the 750 Ti must not be enough to play some recent games decently.
I'm thinking that the Zotac Nvidia GTX 950 AMP Edition is a good choice.
It only costs 35€ more than the 750Ti I wanted to buy.

Do you think it's a quiet GPU ?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer388*
> 
> Hey all,
> I was telling myself that the 750 Ti must not be enough to play some recent games decently.
> I'm thinking that the Zotac Nvidia GTX 950 AMP Edition is a good choice.
> It only costs 35€ more than the 750Ti I wanted to buy.
> 
> Do you think it's a quiet GPU ?


Wait for pascal midrange or Polaris. Quite possibly the worst time to buy a new gpu...till the new cards come out


----------



## surfacenormal

... Or at your budget check eBay or craigslist for people dumping their old cards. I got a 970 recently for $250; there's some crazy deals to be had if you're willing to go used.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Honestly think Polaris is gonna be the sweet spot for the next year or so if you aren't looking at VR or 4K gaming.
AMD have much better Async support, which is a big part of the new Vulkan and DX12 APIs (the 390X had like a 80% min frame time improvement and its 2 generations old now)

Plus AMD's Freesync will be more widely available soon as VESA are adopting it into their standards, the new intel iGPUs will also soon be supporting it too.

Nvidia has been really dominating in the high end but they seem to have gotten crushed by AMD mid range where the volume of sales are.
The 380 was cheaper and faster than the 960 and then the 380x came out forcing Nvidia to cancel the 960Ti

However the 1070, if its the same as a Titan X at its price will be really really tempting since the 390x is outperforming and is cheaper than the 970 this generation.

TL;DR
High end - Nvidia
Mid/low end - AMD

Hope it helps


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Honestly think Polaris is gonna be the sweet spot for the next year or so if you aren't looking at VR or 4K gaming.
> AMD have much better Async support, which is a big part of the new Vulkan and DX12 APIs (the 390X had like a 80% min frame time improvement and its 2 generations old now)
> 
> Plus AMD's Freesync will be more widely available soon as VESA are adopting it into their standards, the new intel iGPUs will also soon be supporting it too.
> 
> Nvidia has been really dominating in the high end but they seem to have gotten crushed by AMD mid range where the volume of sales are.
> The 380 was cheaper and faster than the 960 and then the 380x came out forcing Nvidia to cancel the 960Ti
> 
> However the 1070, if its the same as a Titan X at its price will be really really tempting since the 390x is outperforming and is cheaper than the 970 this generation.
> 
> TL;DR
> High end - Nvidia
> Mid/low end - AMD
> 
> Hope it helps


Actually, I don't think even Pascal can do 4k right, at least the initial benchmarks say so; things may change after new drivers and stuff.

I'm afraid it's not as simple as that. I'll wait for AMD's benchmarks, but Async is a gamechanger.


----------



## txenakis

Hi everyone

I could use some advice guidance on choosing a case. I'd like to build a new HTPC/gaming machine with some fast components (GTX 1080, i7 6700k etc) and I'm trying to figure out which SFF case would allow me to keep things quiet. Should I go for a RVZ02 which is newer and has supposedly better airflow, or for a RVZ01 which is older but has space for fans?

Just not sure if adding quiet fans would help with noise or if a fanless case like the RVZ02 would be quieter while gaming.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## surfacenormal

Fwiw, I did the smaller ml-08 and added a case fan to that, and heat isn't the limiting factor even with over clock. Gpu is sealed separately; just make sure the 1080 is shrouded (designed to exhaust hot air out back) and you should be all good.


----------



## txenakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfacenormal*
> 
> Fwiw, I did the smaller ml-08 and added a case fan to that, and heat isn't the limiting factor even with over clock. Gpu is sealed separately; just make sure the 1080 is shrouded (designed to exhaust hot air out back) and you should be all good.


thanks. so the ML08 would be quieter since it has no case fans right? Was just worried about the CPU and GPU fan working overtime with no case fans.


----------



## surfacenormal

I personally saw the case with a 6700k throttle to 4.2ghz OC (which isn't bad) with sustained load limited by heat soak. Adding a small case fan allowed for 4.4 sustained At 72C. So fan isn't needed unless you want to overclock quite a bit; and then if you do a small exhaust fan will completely solve it.

Also I wouldn't stress if you're worried about stability. All the modern stuff has throttling and temp monitoring built in. It's so worry free now unless you really get in there with manual settings.


----------



## RangerVorian

Hi all! Long time lurker finally ready to do a new build!

Old build:
Antec P180 Mid-tower
Intel Core i7-940
Asus Rampage III ATX Motherboard
Corsair Vengeance 18GB RAM (initially 6GB)
AMD Radeon HD 6970 (initially AMD Radeon HD 4870 X2)
Samsung 840 EVO 500GB SSD (initially WD Raptor 300GB, then 1TB)
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi PCIe sound card

This old system has served me really well for almost 8 years but it's time to let it go. So here's what I've decided to get so far:

New build:
Silverstone Fortress FTZ01B
Intel Core i7-6700K
Asus ROG Maximus VIII Impact mITX Motherboard
Corsair Dominator Platinum 32GB RAM
Intel 750 Series 400GB U.2 SSD + Seagate Momentus 4TB 2.5" HDD
nVidia GeForce GTX 1080
EKWB M8I Monoblock and EK-FC1080 GTX Water Blocks
Corsair SF600 SFX

My conundrum is a water reservoir. I saw a build that used a reservoir that fits in the spot for a 3.5" HDD. Does anyone know where I can get that? I can't find it anywhere.

Thanks all!


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> Actually, I don't think even Pascal can do 4k right, at least the initial benchmarks say so; things may change after new drivers and stuff.
> 
> I'm afraid it's not as simple as that. I'll wait for AMD's benchmarks, but Async is a gamechanger.


You are correct, at the moment they dont have the drivers and stuff fully optimized, because DX12 hasnt been fully completed yet either.
AMD have traditionally been even slower with their driver support, but it has gotten better lately.
Like you I will wait till both companies release cards and reliable reviews and benchmarks come out.

The 1080 is 'small pascal' the GP104 chip, as opposed to the big pascal 'GP100' GPU which will be the Titan and 1080Ti class cards.
(Similar to how the 980 was GM104, Titan X was GM100)

The 1080 is currently good for 4k 30fps, I have seen it play the Witcher 3 maxed out with 8x AA and HAIRWORX *fully* enabled!

Add in the HBM2 factor and I think the big Pascal chips will wipe the floor with anything at the top end, including the Radeon Pro Duo.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> You are correct, at the moment they dont have the drivers and stuff fully optimized, because DX12 hasnt been fully completed yet either.
> AMD have traditionally been even slower with their driver support, but it has gotten better lately.
> Like you I will wait till both companies release cards and reliable reviews and benchmarks come out.
> 
> The 1080 is 'small pascal' the GP104 chip, as opposed to the big pascal 'GP100' GPU which will be the Titan and 1080Ti class cards.
> (Similar to how the 980 was GM104, Titan X was GM100)
> 
> The 1080 is currently good for 4k 30fps, I have seen it play the Witcher 3 maxed out with 8x AA and HAIRWORX *fully* enabled!
> 
> Add in the HBM2 factor and I think the big Pascal chips will wipe the floor with anything at the top end, including the Radeon Pro Duo.


Impressive stuff, eh?

Too bad I can't wait for those







I can barely wait for Pascal and Polaris. As long as the card can do a guaranteed 1080p 60fps in any game for the next four years, I'm good.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> You are correct, at the moment they dont have the drivers and stuff fully optimized, because DX12 hasnt been fully completed yet either.
> AMD have traditionally been even slower with their driver support, but it has gotten better lately.
> Like you I will wait till both companies release cards and reliable reviews and benchmarks come out.
> 
> The 1080 is 'small pascal' the GP104 chip, as opposed to the big pascal 'GP100' GPU which will be the Titan and 1080Ti class cards.
> (Similar to how the 980 was GM104, Titan X was GM100)
> 
> The 1080 is currently good for 4k 30fps, I have seen it play the Witcher 3 maxed out with 8x AA and HAIRWORX *fully* enabled!
> 
> Add in the HBM2 factor and I think the big Pascal chips will wipe the floor with anything at the top end, including the Radeon Pro Duo.
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive stuff, eh?
> 
> Too bad I can't wait for those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can barely wait for Pascal and Polaris. As long as the card can do a guaranteed 1080p 60fps in any game for the next four years, I'm good.
Click to expand...

Not only that but super small pascal cards. The DCU mini's were cool but Maybe we;ll see even smaller cards with pascal power draw. Heck the 1070 will draw like 150w...crazy.


----------



## Swathe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Have seen quiet a few reviews from users as well as hardware sites that say the Silverstone NT06-PRO gets very loud when the fan starts spinning fast. If you want quiet then the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet Heatsink and Fan may be a better option. Also the Noctua NH-L12 is a very good cooler, you would need to change the top fan as it won't fit with the original on but even if you use the 92mm lower fan and one of the case fans that come with the RVZ01 you should get good and quiet cooling as long as you are not going to push you system too hard.
> I have just changed from the scythe big shuriken 2 rev.b to the Noctua NH-L12 and it dropped my temps by about 8c, but I am using the both fans and have modded the case so the 120mm fan sticks out a little. . . . if only the cooler was about 3-4mm shorter would fit no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then again noctua are bringing out a 20mm and a 15mm thick fans soon so will try them out, lucky I have a 2nd case to change the sides over with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The square around the fan is a sticky foam sheet, the hole needs to be bigger than the fan to slide the side on and off, and the foam is flexible so it fills the gap and can be moved out of the way when removing the side.


You can use the 25*120mm fan underneath if you use vlp memory like this



http://caspar.panwagen.ee/?p=963

Using 15mm fan on top would give a total height of 81mm, 2mm to spare!


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swathe*
> 
> You can use the 25*120mm fan underneath if you use vlp memory like this
> 
> 
> 
> http://caspar.panwagen.ee/?p=963
> 
> Using 15mm fan on top would give a total height of 81mm, 2mm to spare!


Will need to give that a try this weekend, my ram is same height so should work


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swathe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Have seen quiet a few reviews from users as well as hardware sites that say the Silverstone NT06-PRO gets very loud when the fan starts spinning fast. If you want quiet then the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet Heatsink and Fan may be a better option. Also the Noctua NH-L12 is a very good cooler, you would need to change the top fan as it won't fit with the original on but even if you use the 92mm lower fan and one of the case fans that come with the RVZ01 you should get good and quiet cooling as long as you are not going to push you system too hard.
> I have just changed from the scythe big shuriken 2 rev.b to the Noctua NH-L12 and it dropped my temps by about 8c, but I am using the both fans and have modded the case so the 120mm fan sticks out a little. . . . if only the cooler was about 3-4mm shorter would fit no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then again noctua are bringing out a 20mm and a 15mm thick fans soon so will try them out, lucky I have a 2nd case to change the sides over with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The square around the fan is a sticky foam sheet, the hole needs to be bigger than the fan to slide the side on and off, and the foam is flexible so it fills the gap and can be moved out of the way when removing the side.
> 
> 
> 
> You can use the 25*120mm fan underneath if you use vlp memory like this
> 
> 
> 
> http://caspar.panwagen.ee/?p=963
> 
> Using 15mm fan on top would give a total height of 81mm, 2mm to spare!
Click to expand...

SMALLER Screenshots! Please upload smaller! lol


----------



## TheInternal

Hey all.

I'd been thinking about looking into engineering something like the sidewise mounted riser for about a decade until recently learning that silverstone beat me to the punch. Darn my lack of patent filing -shakes fist-.

I'm seriously looking at this line of cases for my new build. I scored one of the marked down I7 6700K processors through the Intel Retail Edge program, so I figured I'd either upgrade my existing Core i5 3570k / mobo / RAM or build out a new quiet SFF for some gaming. I'm currently leaning towards a new SFF.

Does the RVZ01-E have support for a simultaneous 3.5" HDD and full size GPU (I'm probably going to grab a 1080 or 1070)? Do any of them support a simultaneous full size GPU with a 3.5" HDD? Is anyone other than silverstone doing thin cases with full sized cards (I saw fractal had one, but SPCR said it's thermals / acoustics were poop)? I'm not a big fan of Silverstone's aesthetics (the RVZ02-B or ML08 probably being the most attractive of the lineup), but am wondering if that's what I'd have to go with for a thin box. SPCR's review of the silverstone SLX PSU also made me a bit uncertain on which to go with.

My biggest concern probably is keeping it quiet... possibly even more so than having a 3.5" drive. My current main rig (i5-3750k with dual Gigabyte Windstream Geforce GTX 670 in SLI) is inaudible at idle, and barely audible at full load, albeit in a big ass Antec box with sound dampening material. I really like things quiet.

Current build I'm considering (*means I bought it already):

- I7 6700k*
- teetering between the ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac and the Asus Z170I Pro Gaming at the exact second
- Samsung 950 Pro 512 M.2*
- 32 GB DDR 4 (leaning Corsair Vengeance LPX)
- if limited to 2.5" drives, a 2 TB Samsung spinpoint, otherwise whatever 3.5" I feel like (possibly a NAS drive).
- unsure on PSU
- I'm partial to Scythe air coolers from multiple positive experiences.

Feedback greatly appreciated!


----------



## DrAwesome95

Trying to RMA a case.
Any idea where the serial number label is? I cannot seem to find one


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> I'd been thinking about looking into engineering something like the sidewise mounted riser for about a decade until recently learning that silverstone beat me to the punch. Darn my lack of patent filing -shakes fist-.
> 
> I'm seriously looking at this line of cases for my new build. I scored one of the marked down I7 6700K processors through the Intel Retail Edge program, so I figured I'd either upgrade my existing Core i5 3570k / mobo / RAM or build out a new quiet SFF for some gaming. I'm currently leaning towards a new SFF.
> 
> Does the RVZ01-E have support for a simultaneous 3.5" HDD and full size GPU (I'm probably going to grab a 1080 or 1070)? Do any of them support a simultaneous full size GPU with a 3.5" HDD? Is anyone other than silverstone doing thin cases with full sized cards (I saw fractal had one, but SPCR said it's thermals / acoustics were poop)? I'm not a big fan of Silverstone's aesthetics (the RVZ02-B or ML08 probably being the most attractive of the lineup), but am wondering if that's what I'd have to go with for a thin box. SPCR's review of the silverstone SLX PSU also made me a bit uncertain on which to go with.
> 
> My biggest concern probably is keeping it quiet... possibly even more so than having a 3.5" drive. My current main rig (i5-3750k with dual Gigabyte Windstream Geforce GTX 670 in SLI) is inaudible at idle, and barely audible at full load, albeit in a big ass Antec box with sound dampening material. I really like things quiet.
> 
> Current build I'm considering (*means I bought it already):
> 
> - I7 6700k*
> - teetering between the ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac and the Asus Z170I Pro Gaming at the exact second
> - Samsung 950 Pro 512 M.2*
> - 32 GB DDR 4 (leaning Corsair Vengeance LPX)
> - if limited to 2.5" drives, a 2 TB Samsung spinpoint, otherwise whatever 3.5" I feel like (possibly a NAS drive).
> - unsure on PSU
> - I'm partial to Scythe air coolers from multiple positive experiences.
> 
> Feedback greatly appreciated!


The RVZ01-E uses a full ATX PSU and I think it gets rid of the 3.5" mounting to fit the PSU.
The RVZ01 normal has a mount for a 3.5" drive but you would need to get a SFF PSU as it sits above the PSU,
I would go for the ASUS as ASRock have had some bad reviews of late, 32GB ram is way overkill unless you compile/encode videos and need loads of ram, 16GB will be plenty.
Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B is the way to go with cooling








Silverstones new SX700=LPT PSU looks very nice and would have enough power for the GPU needs.

Happy building


----------



## TheInternal

Thanks for the thoughts. Able to refer me to any specific issues with the ASRock? My last high-end motherboard was an ASUS, and I've yet to figure out why it likes to periodically reset a i7 5820k back to an unstable overclock, despite repeatedly resetting the BIOS to default and/or manually setting the BLCK and CPU multiplier to factory defaults for the CPU. Hoping that turning off the EPM and TPM toggles will maybe fix it. Hopefully.

Anyone manage to cram a Reeven Steropes or Brontes in one these cases? What's considered the best / quietest SLX PSU these days for a setup with a high performance GPU?

I also can't find anything on Asus's motherboard stating NVMe compatibility either


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts. Able to refer me to any specific issues with the ASRock? My last high-end motherboard was an ASUS, and I've yet to figure out why it likes to periodically reset a i7 5820k back to an unstable overclock, despite repeatedly resetting the BIOS to default and/or manually setting the BLCK and CPU multiplier to factory defaults for the CPU. Hoping that turning off the EPM and TPM toggles will maybe fix it. Hopefully.
> 
> Anyone manage to cram a Reeven Steropes or Brontes in one these cases? What's considered the best / quietest SLX PSU these days for a setup with a high performance GPU?
> 
> I also can't find anything on Asus's motherboard stating NVMe compatibility either


It does support the 950s, as for quality mine is getting here Tuesday. My x99 Asus board also worked great so i think Asus can have good quality products sometimes, just depends on your luck


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> I'd been thinking about looking into engineering something like the sidewise mounted riser for about a decade until recently learning that silverstone beat me to the punch. Darn my lack of patent filing -shakes fist-.
> 
> I'm seriously looking at this line of cases for my new build. I scored one of the marked down I7 6700K processors through the Intel Retail Edge program, so I figured I'd either upgrade my existing Core i5 3570k / mobo / RAM or build out a new quiet SFF for some gaming. I'm currently leaning towards a new SFF.
> ...
> Current build I'm considering (*means I bought it already):
> 
> - I7 6700k*
> - teetering between the ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac and the Asus Z170I Pro Gaming at the exact second
> - Samsung 950 Pro 512 M.2*
> - 32 GB DDR 4 (leaning Corsair Vengeance LPX)
> - if limited to 2.5" drives, a 2 TB Samsung spinpoint, otherwise whatever 3.5" I feel like (possibly a NAS drive).
> - unsure on PSU
> - I'm partial to Scythe air coolers from multiple positive experiences.
> 
> Feedback greatly appreciated!


I'm currently in progress with the build in an ML08 case. It's about as tight as it gets for this line, so if you have overclocking aspirations, you need more airflow than I'll have. I would recommend against my case and steer you toward a case that fits a full ATX PSU and more cooling accessories.

Also, if you end up going with the common advice to cool on a Scythe Big Shuriken, watch the RAM clearances. Corsair Vengeance LPX should be fine.

Agreed that 32GB will probably be overkill, as will the 950 Pro M.2s. I considered the M.2s before, but realized I wasn't getting much for the expense, plus an extra heat generator.


----------



## BrianAnim

Hey everyone. I've been tinkering with my raven case for awhile and decied to make it into my new LAN rig for the party's I host.
I had 2x 4gb 2100mhz ram, an AMD A10-7870K FM2+ CPU, the case, 450w SFX PSU and a HDD.
I bought the following to finish the build: r9 Nano, two PNY 480gb 6gbps SSD's, and ASRock A88M-ITX/ac FM2+ motherboard.

The system runs great, when it runs. it shuts down while gaming, and it doesn't take long. I am pretty darn sure that the high speed CPU I'm running doesn't like the stock cooler. So I'm wondering with what I've got what would be my best choice. I'm leaning toward the Silverstone nt06 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220058&cm_re=NT06-PRO-_-35-220-058-_-Product
Or the CORSAIR Hydro h60 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181030&cm_re=h60-_-35-181-030-_-Product

I did read on here that the tubes are hard to fit into the case.


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrianAnim*
> 
> Hey everyone. I've been tinkering with my raven case for awhile and decied to make it into my new LAN rig for the party's I host.
> I had 2x 4gb 2100mhz ram, an AMD A10-7870K FM2+ CPU, the case, 450w SFX PSU and a HDD.
> I bought the following to finish the build: r9 Nano, two PNY 480gb 6gbps SSD's, and ASRock A88M-ITX/ac FM2+ motherboard.
> 
> The system runs great, when it runs. it shuts down while gaming, and it doesn't take long. I am pretty darn sure that the high speed CPU I'm running doesn't like the stock cooler. So I'm wondering with what I've got what would be my best choice. I'm leaning toward the Silverstone nt06 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220058&cm_re=NT06-PRO-_-35-220-058-_-Product
> Or the CORSAIR Hydro h60 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181030&cm_re=h60-_-35-181-030-_-Product
> 
> I did read on here that the tubes are hard to fit into the case.


The most popular recommendation for cooling on air is going to be the scythe big shuriken 2 rev b. Also, maybe take a look at your thermal grease. Maybe higher grade goop will do the trick.

Maybe get a solid dump of the temperature data before you start ripping her open.


----------



## BrianAnim

I had to make a decision today so I went with the sure bet, the silver stone cooler.


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrianAnim*
> 
> I had to make a decision today so I went with the sure bet, the silver stone cooler.


Most comparisons will disagree with the "sure bet". I would recommend the Scythe if you still experience problems, but I would still suggest collecting robust temperature data to see if you truly have a thermal failure and not something else, like a bum PSU.


----------



## TheInternal

Still making progress on my parts selection.

Does anyone have any experience with the Gigabyte Z170N-Gaming 5 in one of these cases? I'm leaning towards that as my final pick for the mobo, but it does have a less robust power system and heatsinks than the ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac and Asus Z170i Pro Gaming I had narrowed it down to. I think the Asus is currently my #2 pick.

I'm comfortable using Scythe heatsinks, though I've read some reviews suggesting the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet over the scythe big shuriken 2 rev b.

Also... whatever happened to the silverstone 700watt platinum certified SFX PSU? Did it never come to market?

-*EDIT:* Apparently the Silverstone 700 watt will hit the market in the next two weeks. Nifty.-


----------



## manoy385

I have the Z170N-Gaming 5 on my ML08 and have no problems with it. I originally had the Z170N-WIFI and it throttled my 6600K at 4.2GHz/1.2V down to 800MHz after a couple of minutes of prime95. I replaced it with the Gaming 5 and am now running at 4.5GHz/1.3V without any throttling issues.


----------



## crystaal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> Most comparisons will disagree with the "sure bet". I would recommend the Scythe if you still experience problems, but I would still suggest collecting robust temperature data to see if you truly have a thermal failure and not something else, like a bum PSU.


Yea, the sure bet is the Scythe. The Silverstone is more of a 'sure fit'.


----------



## Primum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> I have been wondering for a while how much space you get next to an SFX PSU, you don't happen to have pics or measurements? Reason for asking is for a while I have considered the possibility of transferring my SG05 build to an RVZ02. It's watercooled but with external rad so it would be the pump/res combo I need space for which is about 92x50x50mm. My guess is it might fit but there would be problems with orientation and connections. As much as I love the compactness of my SG05 it's a pain to work on and get access to anything while the RVZ02 looks very well arranged.


Hadn't looked at this thread in a while, so this may be a bit late, but you can fit a Laing DDC in reasonably snugly. It takes some thinking about and a decent selection of fittings, but it'll work eventually.

The recommended reservoir is a Bitspower 3.5" one, which is a challenge to find. A T-Line is your next best bet because there really is not a lot of space.

I've been running a watercooled FTZ01 for about a year now, so feel free to ask anything you need to know.


----------



## Primum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polso8*
> 
> Ok i have to think about this!
> And for the GPU water cooling we can say the same thing? Is there enough space?


You can do a full custom loop in it without any serious modifications to the case - I trimmed about half an inch off the riser to make my life easier, but even that was optional.

As far the benefits... it depends what you're after. Do you want the coolest temps? If so, it's pretty marginal. You're paying vastly more for not a great increase in cooling performance given the limitations - a slim 240mm rad and (assuming a bitspower block and low profile RAM) a slim 120mm are not going to be world changing, especially with slim fans. Just a 240 does the trick for me, and it's got some decent overclocking headroom, but you're still chasing marginal gains. (And adding in a serious amount of rage, frustration and custom cabling)

If you want good temps and low noise and are willing to pay for it? Sure, then it makes sense. I can only hear this rig if I'm playing, and even then the sound from the game easily drowns it out. It makes it a much better HTPC, and for me (along with the BDROM) that was worth it.

I planned to watercool, and I don't have any regrets (apart from the Asus Strix. For the love of god, don't buy one. It makes the case an absolute ballache to get back together.), but you do have to accept that it's going to take a lot longer and require the patience of a saint.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Primum*
> 
> Hadn't looked at this thread in a while, so this may be a bit late, but you can fit a Laing DDC in reasonably snugly. It takes some thinking about and a decent selection of fittings, but it'll work eventually.
> 
> The recommended reservoir is a Bitspower 3.5" one, which is a challenge to find. A T-Line is your next best bet because there really is not a lot of space.
> 
> I've been running a watercooled FTZ01 for about a year now, so feel free to ask anything you need to know.


Thanks for the reply, got me thinking again









My DC-LT combo can actually be used with just the top but without the Res part, see below, so I think that would fit. Could arrange with in on one side, out on the other and Tline to above.. Plus there is also the Swiftech micro-res which may fit somewhere.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1253497/alphacool-dc-lt-ceramic-pump-and-tops-information/130#post_24757014

Think I may have to try and sketch up an arrangement.


----------



## ravenrvz01

I recently upgraded to a GIGABYTE 980ti XTREME GAMING and was dissapointed to know that the card was too thick that i cannot close the side panel/window anymore. There's no more allowance for the fans to spin unfortunately. Though i only need about half centimeter for it to start breathing with the side panel connected.

has anyone used the same card and did a work around?
Im fine leaving the side panel off but it will be great it there is some sort of mod that i can do.

Note that i was able to fit two 3.5 HDD via simple mod.
Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## edgeofblade

EDIT: UNINTENDED SIDE EFFECT: Right most fan blocked by graphics power connectors...

Just finished the main part of my build and had to make one more dremel cut than I had planned on.

I followed the Hyperion MK.III ML08 build where he adds three 80mm fans to the graphics card compartment, but I missed that he had slim fans. Not wanting to wait or return the fans I already had, I made a cut to accommodate the thicker fans.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrvz01*
> 
> I recently upgraded to a GIGABYTE 980ti XTREME GAMING and was dissapointed to know that the card was too thick that i cannot close the side panel/window anymore. There's no more allowance for the fans to spin unfortunately. Though i only need about half centimeter for it to start breathing with the side panel connected.
> 
> has anyone used the same card and did a work around?
> Im fine leaving the side panel off but it will be great it there is some sort of mod that i can do.
> 
> Note that i was able to fit two 3.5 HDD via simple mod.
> Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks!


One guy here replaced the entire plastic window with some steel mesh of some sort. He bent it into an L-shape and it fits nicely, and AFAIK, improved his ventilation.

I'm digging your mod for 2 HDDs. Might I ask a question? If you still know the measurements, had you not installed an HDD where the ODD would've been, would it have been possible to install an ODD there, or would the HDD in the middle hit something?


----------



## ravenrvz01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> One guy here replaced the entire plastic window with some steel mesh of some sort. He bent it into an L-shape and it fits nicely, and AFAIK, improved his ventilation.
> 
> I'm digging your mod for 2 HDDs. Might I ask a question? If you still know the measurements, had you not installed an HDD where the ODD would've been, would it have been possible to install an ODD there, or would the HDD in the middle hit something?


Hmmm..can you remember which page or which user did that mod? Sounds like a way to go for me as well.

I wasnt really considering the ODD when i made the 3.5 hdd mod, but looking at it right now i think you can squeeze all of 3 of them (ssd, hdd, odd) just remove the middle ssd cage and find the right spot for the 3.5 hdd so it wont hit your odd.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrvz01*
> 
> Hmmm..can you remember which page or which user did that mod? Sounds like a way to go for me as well.
> 
> I wasnt really considering the ODD when i made the 3.5 hdd mod, but looking at it right now i think you can squeeze all of 3 of them (ssd, hdd, odd) just remove the middle ssd cage and find the right spot for the 3.5 hdd so it wont hit your odd.


Thanks. My case should be arriving any time soon, and an ODD-HDD-SSD setup is exactly what I was going for.

Here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasko229*
> 
> TLDR, I cut open areas to fit the 500w silverstone inside the GPU chamber to fit a 140 radiator in the power supply area.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasko229*


On a side note, he mentioned he wanted to change the LEDs, and the size of which are 3mm. I think I've seen others mention that it was 5mm LEDs. Anyone know what the actual size is?


----------



## blasko229

Thanks yes I did that. One of the images I think had lines showing the tubing paths which otherwise it looks pretty crazy. Only thing is I will have to wait for a 1070 ITX version or change my setup somehow if I want the newer cards.


----------



## gree

Hey guys the axp-100r isn't compatible with skylake?


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasko229*
> 
> Thanks yes I did that. One of the images I think had lines showing the tubing paths which otherwise it looks pretty crazy. Only thing is I will have to wait for a 1070 ITX version or change my setup somehow if I want the newer cards.


Ah yes, that was truly one of the most awesome mods I've ever seen done to the RVZ02. Best part is other than the mesh grille, it looks stock - I'm a fan of putting mods in an unassuming case.

As for ITX versions of cards, perhaps we can guess-estimate by comparing the release dates of the 970 and the 970 ITX versions. I'd rather not butcher my case with my shaky, shaky hands in an attempt to squeeze an HDD and a full-sized graphics card, but if it takes too long, I just might.

Any luck replacing the front LEDs?


----------



## ravenrvz01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> Thanks. My case should be arriving any time soon, and an ODD-HDD-SSD setup is exactly what I was going for.
> 
> Here:
> 
> On a side note, he mentioned he wanted to change the LEDs, and the size of which are 3mm. I think I've seen others mention that it was 5mm LEDs. Anyone know what the actual size is?


I had a heart attack looking at his amazing build. This is indeed the most awesome mod ive seen in an rvz02. Good job buddy!

On the other hand, im not sure if replacing the plastic window with a mesh will give me the clearance i need so it wont touch my gpu fans. In fact the left most gpu fan is already touching the side panel even with the plastic window removed.

I might do a cut out of left side of the panel until its no longer touching the left gpu fan and probably find a way to bend the metal mesh around to give me the clearance i need.


----------



## blasko229

Did you use the GPU restraint bracket that comes with the case? It might give you a millimeter or two.

I didn't try to play with the front LEDs yet.


----------



## sallekmo

Just wanted everyone to know that Silverstone brought these things to computex so theyll be released hopefully soon:

800w SFX-L PSU
700w SFX-L PSU
650w Sfx PSU
A pc case which looks like a bl08 slightly but has a monitor built in on the side


----------



## TheInternal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrvz01*
> 
> I recently upgraded to a GIGABYTE 980ti XTREME GAMING and was dissapointed to know that the card was too thick that i cannot close the side panel/window anymore. There's no more allowance for the fans to spin unfortunately. Though i only need about half centimeter for it to start breathing with the side panel connected.
> 
> has anyone used the same card and did a work around?
> Im fine leaving the side panel off but it will be great it there is some sort of mod that i can do.


What was the simple mod you did for the two 3.5" drives? I'd love to do a 3.5" and an optical drive in the RVZ02. room for a 2.5" would be nice too, but with an M.2, not quite as necessary.

Also, what's the best bet for blu-ray playback (and ideally writing too) in the ML08 or RVZ02 cases?

Sad to hear the windforce doesn't fit! I'm a big fan of the windforce series and was planning to go with a 1080 or 1070 windforce, assuming it would fit.


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> Just finished the main part of my build and had to make one more dremel cut than I had planned on.
> 
> I followed the Hyperion MK.III ML08 build where he adds three 80mm fans to the graphics card compartment, but I missed that he had slim fans. Not wanting to wait or return the fans I already had, I made a cut to accommodate the thicker fans.


A bit of a problem with my last cut. I can fit the fans, but the right most fan is blocked by the power connectors on my Gigabyte Windforce 980Ti G1 (which is NOT fan-blocked by the perforated side vent, to the benefit of recent discussions). I included a NZXT Grid+v2, so I just deactivated that fan and modified the profiles for the other two. The compartment still vents very well on two 80mm, and the fans still get to suck from the CPU side as a bonus. I may place a slim in the third position anyway. (it's probably just as well. That fan was spinning at about half speed/volt.)

I added BlueLounge CableDrop Mini cable holders from best buy on the left and right panels to double duty as case feet to help whichever is the down side breathe better and provide light external cable routing options.


----------



## -illuminati

I've had an FTZ01 for about 7 months now, and only a couple of months after I built my PC, the power button on the case broke. I pushed it in to turn it on, and the power button just kind of stayed pushed in. Now the button is non-functional.

Does anyone have any ideas how I might go about fixing this? Can I access the backside of the power button from the inside of the case to try to push it back out? I'm leery of turning off my PC and opening it up to look for myself because I've been putting my PC to sleep for these past 4-5 months (!) and I'm worried that I won't be able to easily turn it back on if I can't fix the button. I suppose I could short the jumpers to turn it back on, but I figured I'd ask here first.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> What was the simple mod you did for the two 3.5" drives? I'd love to do a 3.5" and an optical drive in the RVZ02. room for a 2.5" would be nice too, but with an M.2, not quite as necessary.
> 
> Also, what's the best bet for blu-ray playback (and ideally writing too) in the ML08 or RVZ02 cases?
> 
> Sad to hear the windforce doesn't fit! I'm a big fan of the windforce series and was planning to go with a 1080 or 1070 windforce, assuming it would fit.


He removed the SSD trays. Unscrewed what could be unscrewed, and bent back (?) the metal bits that hold in place.

Regarding the ODD drive, that requires some cutting, I think, so only do so if you're absolutely sure you won't get an ODD.


----------



## ravenrvz01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> What was the simple mod you did for the two 3.5" drives? I'd love to do a 3.5" and an optical drive in the RVZ02. room for a 2.5" would be nice too, but with an M.2, not quite as necessary.
> 
> Also, what's the best bet for blu-ray playback (and ideally writing too) in the ML08 or RVZ02 cases?
> 
> Sad to hear the windforce doesn't fit! I'm a big fan of the windforce series and was planning to go with a 1080 or 1070 windforce, assuming it would fit.


Here buddy. Back when i am still with my beloved r9 290


----------



## zackfalcon

Finally got mine, along with other stuff. Excuse the poor photo. Not pictured are four Evercool 30mm x 10mm 12v Fan, which I planned to install in a 3 x array on top for the GPU exhaust and one on the bottom for the CPU exhaust.

The objective was for there to be no need to cut the case panels, since the fans are small enough to blow directly out of the existing vents. However, because the fans are as small / narrow as the top ridge opposite the GPU chamber, I'm having doubts about this strategy.



I noticed the SSD trays aren't screwed in, apparently.

So I'm not sure what happened here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrvz01*
> 
> Here buddy. Back when i am still with my beloved r9 290


One image implies the metal bits of the hinges are bent back (perhaps the part of the SSD tray that goes in it is cut off?), while another implies the metal hinges are cut off.

Mod number one would be to get rid of the SSD trays.


----------



## Hitoiro

Hello guys,
I have browsed this conv for a couple of hours and I have a couple of specific questions to ask.
I am making my first mini-itx build with the RVZ02 (mainly for traveling) and it's gonna look something like this:

CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video Card: GeForce GTX 1070(not sure which model)
Case: Silverstone RVZ02B HTPC Case
Power Supply: Silverstone(or Corsair) 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply

I have a few questions:

1) CPU cooler wise I am unsure between the shuriken I put and the thermalright axp-100(Muscle, can't afford the R version). Which of the two offer the best performance with my specs? I want to be able to do some mid OC so I need the best cooler I can get. Would I have issues putting the memory in with these 2?

2) Regarding the case, should I go with the windowed or windowless? I read here that windowed offers better cooling while windowless offers more space for fans. If I can fit the shuriken or the axp-100 with the windowed case I'd rather go with better cooling.

3) For the PSU I was thinking about switching over to the corsair one (still 600w, not sure 500w would be enough), I read here that it's better than the silverstone one?

4) I'll be getting the gtx 1070 when it comes out. Should I go for a custom fan or go with the base cooler? I read that an open fan cooler doesn't work well with this case so I am unsure between the two options.

Thank you for your help I truly appreciate it. This is my first ever build so I really want to get it right


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoiro*
> 
> Hello guys,
> I have browsed this conv for a couple of hours and I have a couple of specific questions to ask.
> I am making my first mini-itx build with the RVZ02 (mainly for traveling) and it's gonna look something like this:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory
> Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Video Card: GeForce GTX 1070(not sure which model)
> Case: Silverstone RVZ02B HTPC Case
> Power Supply: Silverstone(or Corsair) 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) CPU cooler wise I am unsure between the shuriken I put and the thermalright axp-100(Muscle, can't afford the R version). Which of the two offer the best performance with my specs? I want to be able to do some mid OC so I need the best cooler I can get. Would I have issues putting the memory in with these 2?
> 
> 2) Regarding the case, should I go with the windowed or windowless? I read here that windowed offers better cooling while windowless offers more space for fans. If I can fit the shuriken or the axp-100 with the windowed case I'd rather go with better cooling.
> 
> 3) For the PSU I was thinking about switching over to the corsair one (still 600w, not sure 500w would be enough), I read here that it's better than the silverstone one?
> 
> 4) I'll be getting the gtx 1070 when it comes out. Should I go for a custom fan or go for the base vapor chamber cooler? I read that an open fan cooler doesn't work well with this case so I am unsure between the two options.
> 
> Thank you for your help I truly appreciate it. This is my first ever build so I really want to get it right


Psu 500 or 600 will be just fine. You'll have no problem.
Case window doesn't really matter.
Delid the cpu and you'll be just fine with the cooler. If there's no aluminum on the cooler bade then use clu as your thermal paste. You shouldn't have a issue after that.
For the 1070 I'd look at custom designs but beware of the size of the cards It may not fit.

I thought for a long time that a 6600k was enough but my thinking has changed. I'd take the $$$ hit and get the 6700k. It'll be worth it if your planning on keeping it 3-5 years.


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-illuminati*
> 
> I've had an FTZ01 for about 7 months now, and only a couple of months after I built my PC, the power button on the case broke. I pushed it in to turn it on, and the power button just kind of stayed pushed in. Now the button is non-functional.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas how I might go about fixing this? Can I access the backside of the power button from the inside of the case to try to push it back out? I'm leery of turning off my PC and opening it up to look for myself because I've been putting my PC to sleep for these past 4-5 months (!) and I'm worried that I won't be able to easily turn it back on if I can't fix the button. I suppose I could short the jumpers to turn it back on, but I figured I'd ask here first.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


I would say either:

1) wire the reset button to the power switch header and use the reset switch to power on.
or
2) get a momentary switch and mod it into the case on the front or side, wired into the header.

or of course 3) see if Silverstone will do a replacement, paid or covered, of your front panel assembly.


----------



## Hitoiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Psu 500 or 600 will be just fine. You'll have no problem.
> Case window doesn't really matter.
> Delid the cpu and you'll be just fine with the cooler. If there's no aluminum on the cooler bade then use clu as your thermal paste. You shouldn't have a issue after that.
> For the 1070 I'd look at custom designs but beware of the size of the cards It may not fit.
> 
> I thought for a long time that a 6600k was enough but my thinking has changed. I'd take the $$$ hit and get the 6700k. It'll be worth it if your planning on keeping it 3-5 years.


Thank you for the reply! I think I'll set for a 600w corsair just in case!

Regarding the GPU, should I get a blower or open air? I am afraid a blower won't do well due to the lack of internal airflow and that the temperatures will be sky high. On the other hand a blower is worse at cooling and noisier, not recommended for OC. Any advice on this?

I am actually starting to think about getting the older RVZ01. Way less problems with cooling to my understanding (since I could use aftermarket gpus and bigger cpu coolers with no problems) and it still fits in a suitcase to get on a plane's cabin. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoiro*
> 
> Thank you for the reply! I think I'll set for a 600w corsair just in case!
> 
> Regarding the GPU, should I get a blower or open air? I am afraid a blower won't do well due to the lack of internal airflow and that the temperatures will be sky high. On the other hand a blower is worse at cooling and noisier, not recommended for OC. Any advice on this?
> 
> I am actually starting to think about getting the older RVZ01. Way less problems with cooling to my understanding (since I could use aftermarket gpus and bigger cpu coolers with no problems) and it still fits in a suitcase to get on a plane's cabin. What would you guys recommend?


The RVZ01 or the RVZ01-E would be a better bet for cooling, the 01 is only a little thicker then the 02 but you can mount 2x 120mm fans in the GPU side and 1x 120mm fan in the CPU side. You also have more choice with coolers even some AIO coolers fit. The E version lets you use a full ATX (max length 150mm) at the cost of the 3.5" HDD mount in the Non- E version.

Everyone's opinion is different but when I looked at the RVZ02 the cooling was the main turn off but that front sliding bit was a very close 2nd, it just sucked, sorry but it's stiff, gets stuck and ruins the look of the case when open


----------



## Hitoiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> The RVZ01 or the RVZ01-E would be a better bet for cooling, the 01 is only a little thicker then the 02 but you can mount 2x 120mm fans in the GPU side and 1x 120mm fan in the CPU side. You also have more choice with coolers even some AIO coolers fit. The E version lets you use a full ATX (max length 150mm) at the cost of the 3.5" HDD mount in the Non- E version.
> 
> Everyone's opinion is different but when I looked at the RVZ02 the cooling was the main turn off but that front sliding bit was a very close 2nd, it just sucked, sorry but it's stiff, gets stuck and ruins the look of the case when open


Ah thank you I am glad I am having the right impressions







I am settling for the base RVZ01 then







I don't mind getting the corsair sfx 600w! I will probably replace the case fans if needed ( I heard they can be noisy) so the final result should be pretty good! I agree that they are both great cases, they simply serve different purposes (and that is not a bad thing at all).

This is my very first desktop pc so I will avoid liquid cooling, but thank you for pointing that out! Always great to have more options. The CPU cooler I set for is this : RAIJINTEK PALLAS 56.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler. From the reviews I have seen it's pretty good!

Do you reckon using an aftermarket GPU with open air fans will be fine with this build then in terms of temperatures? I'm 99% getting a gtx 1070.

Cheers!


----------



## gree

Anybody try putting a fury x in the rvz02?


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoiro*
> 
> The CPU cooler I set for is this : RAIJINTEK PALLAS 56.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler. From the reviews I have seen it's pretty good!
> 
> Do you reckon using an aftermarket GPU with open air fans will be fine with this build then in terms of temperatures? I'm 99% getting a gtx 1070.
> 
> Cheers!


The PALLAS is a very good cooler, also look at the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B

Aftermarket GPUs are ok with the RVZ01, you have 2 120mm fans blowing cool air directly onto the fans cooling the GPU and the positive air pressure pushes the hot air out of the case. I have a R9 Fury and it usually sits around 69c when heavy gaming and that's with my case fans set at 60%.

The fans that come with the RVZ01 are not loud they just don't push much air, get some BeQuiet!, NoiseBlooker or Noctua fans and the case will be cool and quiet


----------



## Hitoiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> The PALLAS is a very good cooler, also look at the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B
> 
> Aftermarket GPUs are ok with the RVZ01, you have 2 120mm fans blowing cool air directly onto the fans cooling the GPU and the positive air pressure pushes the hot air out of the case. I have a R9 Fury and it usually sits around 69c when heavy gaming and that's with my case fans set at 60%.
> 
> The fans that come with the RVZ01 are not loud they just don't push much air, get some BeQuiet!, NoiseBlooker or Noctua fans and the case will be cool and quiet


These are the things I love to hear, thank you !!









I will get myself those case fans then if the stock ones are not enough with my build.

I am actually slightly unsure on the case itself now. The RV0Z1-E can use ATX power supplies and I have to admit they are almost less than half the price of the 600w SFX one. Maybe I should that case then, would you say it's a better choice then? I am not sure I would care about the hdd 3.5" compared to 2.5" but at the same time I don't even know if I understand this whole thing correctly (I am a console peasant trying to make the switch to PC gaming, learning as I go







)

Thank you


----------



## viking21

Hi guys, how are you finding the noise in the rvz02? I'm looking for a new pc with an i76700k but I'd rather something not too loud, like a ps4 maximum.
Any advice about the air cooler?


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoiro*
> 
> These are the things I love to hear, thank you !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get myself those case fans then if the stock ones are not enough with my build.
> 
> I am actually slightly unsure on the case itself now. The RV0Z1-E can use ATX power supplies and I have to admit they are almost less than half the price of the 600w SFX one. Maybe I should that case then, would you say it's a better choice then? I am not sure I would care about the hdd 3.5" compared to 2.5" but at the same time I don't even know if I understand this whole thing correctly (I am a console peasant trying to make the switch to PC gaming, learning as I go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Thank you


A good quality 150mm long ATX PSU won't be a cheap option but you would get a higher wattage PSU for the money. PSUs are meant to work best at 50% power usage, so if you look at the wattage needs of the components, add them up and double it. So if GPU+CPU+SSD+Motherboard+RAM = 400Watts then x2 = 800Watt PSU but a good gold 500Watt will still do the job.


----------



## Hitoiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> A good quality 150mm long ATX PSU won't be a cheap option but you would get a higher wattage PSU for the money. PSUs are meant to work best at 50% power usage, so if you look at the wattage needs of the components, add them up and double it. So if GPU+CPU+SSD+Motherboard+RAM = 400Watts then x2 = 800Watt PSU but a good gold 500Watt will still do the job.


Thank you for the detailed answer! At this point I guess weight is the most important thing since it's for traveling, a normal atx while being about half the price is also 1kg heavier from what I have seen online, therefore I think I will stick with the corsair sfx 600w for portability's sake, do you think it makes sense?

Regarding the memory should I go for LP or non LP? They cost about the same but I want to go non-LP cause they dissipate heat better (from what I understood). I'm just concerned with the fan getting in the way (the pallas).

Again thank you so much for the help! I am so close to ordering everything !


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoiro*
> 
> Regarding the memory should I go for LP or non LP? They cost about the same but I want to go non-LP cause they dissipate heat better (from what I understood). I'm just concerned with the fan getting in the way (the pallas).
> 
> Again thank you so much for the help! I am so close to ordering everything !


**Start RANT ** OK, here is where I get a bit controversial, Heat spreaders on ram is the biggest myth in PC building, they do noting to cool the ram and a few years ago a tech website found that the temps for ram went up with heat spreaders attached compared with them off. My ram has them removed and they don't get warm at all because they have air flow around them as they are under the cooler. **End RANT**









To answer your question best to get LP ram as anything over 40mm will hit most coolers out there that are any good at cooling in the RVZ01 case


----------



## ethanfel

I can happy report back that the RVZ01 is perfect for the 1080GTX FE, there is even place for 2x120x120x25mm fan on the bottom. The 450W psu is also doing fine.


----------



## ethanfel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> To answer your question best to get LP ram as anything over 40mm will hit most coolers out there that are any good at cooling in the RVZ01 case


I'm using a liquid cooling solution personnaly without LP ram


----------



## edgeofblade

Today, I'm demoing Oculus Rift on my ML08 rig at work, and I had to transport it... by public transit!

I was able to carry the Rift in its box and the PC both by their handles. Also, carried a backpack with my daily necessities plus a few extra cables and adapters for the occasion. This is my first portability test... and dear god, the ML08-H handle is just so damned uncomfortable to hold. I'm thinking about wrapping in with cord or rubber dip.


----------



## BournePC

About to get a new rig and almost set on most of components:
EVGA GeForce GTX1080 Founders Edition
i7-6700K
Silverstone SST-ML08B
Corsair SF600 600 Watt
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8 16GB DDR4
Gigabyte Z170N gaming 5

But thinking which cooler could be the best for the case from these three available?
Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle
Silverstone SST-AR06 Argon


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BournePC*
> 
> About to get a new rig and almost set on most of components:
> EVGA GeForce GTX1080 Founders Edition
> i7-6700K
> Silverstone SST-ML08B
> Corsair SF600 600 Watt
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8 16GB DDR4
> Gigabyte Z170N gaming 5
> 
> But thinking which cooler could be the best for the case from these three available?
> Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
> Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle
> Silverstone SST-AR06 Argon


Weird we are thinking of the same build LOL. Does anyone know if the 60mm tall Prolimatech Samuel 17 w/ Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 PWM Fan fits? Looking to install a 6700k with mild overclock.


----------



## baomeista

Anyone got recommendations for a transport case for the RV02?


----------



## aburgesser

I need some advice on CPU cooler configuration.

This is my part list (Note the GPU is a placeholder for a Strix 1070): http://pcpartpicker.com/list/Nzbq6h

I have a AXP-100R and a Gentle Typhoon for the CPU. Additionally, I can/will commission a 3D printed shroud for my cooling solution. The question becomes: what would be the optimal layout theoretically? Target is noise/performance balance.

The obvious solution is to use the Typhoon as a case fan and the cooler fan on the cooler without a joining shroud.

Option 2 is to join the paired fans with a shroud.

Option 3 is to use the Typhoon (or cooler fan) as the sole fan on the case and duct it to the sink avoiding fan interference. Not sure if the Typhoon has PWM though.

I don't really want to run the Typhoon on the sink and duct it to the vent because this system is intended to fly as a carry-on. As a consequence, I would rather minimize torque on the motherboard. The vent offset complicates any thoughts of supporting the heat-sink with the wall.

GPU will run the stock case fans until I find them deficient.


----------



## Autoimmunity

Alright guys, so I'm about to pull the trigger on a new build and I'm very interested in doing an ITX build in the Silverstone ML08B-H. What I'm wondering though, is what components to buy.

Here is the list of parts I'm thinking of:

Intel i5 6600k / i7 6700k
Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 Mobo
2 x 8GB DDR4
Samsung 950 Pro 256GB NVMe M.2 SSD
1 TB 2.5" HDD
Corsair SF 450 PSU
MSI Gaming X GTX 1080

What I need to know is, what CPU cooler should I get? I've been looking at the Noctua NH-L9I, but I know nothing about SFF CPU coolers.

Also, will the SF450 be a good enough PSU for this build?

And finally, the MSI GTX 1080 is a BIG card, but it is dual slot. Does the ML08B have enough height clearance to accommodate it?


----------



## ethanfel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Autoimmunity*
> 
> Alright guys, so I'm about to pull the trigger on a new build and I'm very interested in doing an ITX build in the Silverstone ML08B-H. What I'm wondering though, is what components to buy.
> 
> Here is the list of parts I'm thinking of:
> 
> Intel i5 6600k / i7 6700k
> Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 Mobo
> 2 x 8GB DDR4
> Samsung 950 Pro 256GB NVMe M.2 SSD
> 1 TB 2.5" HDD
> Corsair SF 450 PSU
> MSI Gaming X GTX 1080
> 
> What I need to know is, what CPU cooler should I get? I've been looking at the Noctua NH-L9I, but I know nothing about SFF CPU coolers.
> 
> Also, will the SF450 be a good enough PSU for this build?
> 
> And finally, the MSI GTX 1080 is a BIG card, but it is dual slot. Does the ML08B have enough height clearance to accommodate it?


My config is older (i5 3470), the tdp is a bit lower than your i5 6600k (71vs90) but i don't think it matter a lot, my config work fine with the 450w PSU, if you want to OC i don't know.

I have a RVZ01 and a 1080GTX FE, the card is not that big, it's smaller than my previous 960GTX. I have upgrade my 2 bottom fans to 25mm thickness with the extra empty space.

The ML08 has enough place for the 1080gtx since it's up to 13 inch.


----------



## Autoimmunity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethanfel*
> 
> My config is older (i5 3470), the tdp is a bit lower than your i5 6600k (71vs90) but i don't think it matter a lot, my config work fine with the 450w PSU, if you want to OC i don't know.
> 
> I have a RVZ01 and a 1080GTX FE, the card is not that big, it's smaller than my previous 960GTX. I have upgrade my 2 bottom fans to 25mm thickness with the extra empty space.
> 
> The ML08 has enough place for the 1080gtx since it's up to 13 inch.


The MSI Gaming X GTX 1080 is quite a bit bigger than the reference 1080. Not in length, but in height from the PCIe connector to the top of the card. I just want to be sure that it will fit within the height limitations of the ML08B.


----------



## ethanfel

it may not be the best choice for a small factore case


----------



## Autoimmunity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethanfel*
> 
> it may not be the best choice for a small factore case


I know, that's why I'm asking. I'm not going to buy a Founder's Edition though. Reference cards are garbage when it comes to cooling and noise, as I have learned these past 2 years with my 780. If the MSI won't fit I'll just get an EVGA or some other smaller model.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Autoimmunity*
> 
> What I need to know is, what CPU cooler should I get? I've been looking at the Noctua NH-L9I, but I know nothing about SFF CPU coolers.


That cooler is not the best to get for your CPU, I think it usually comes last in most of the SFF cooler tests I have seen.
Best bet is to get something like the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B but that depends on the ram height, can't be more then 40mm with that cooler but it is one of the best SFF coolers you can get


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Autoimmunity*
> 
> What I need to know is, what CPU cooler should I get? I've been looking at the Noctua NH-L9I, but I know nothing about SFF CPU coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> That cooler is not the best to get for your CPU, I think it usually comes last in most of the SFF cooler tests I have seen.
> Best bet is to get something like the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B but that depends on the ram height, can't be more then 40mm with that cooler but it is one of the best SFF coolers you can get
Click to expand...

So I've been looking at different reviews and it looks like the scythe and Silverstone nt06-pro are pretty darn close. Looks like some have the nt06-pro edging out the shrunkin 2. Mine has been great for me with my 4.5ghz overclocked 2500k. Handles the temps just fine. But granted I lapped the heatsink and am using clu thermal paste...


----------



## Autoimmunity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> That cooler is not the best to get for your CPU, I think it usually comes last in most of the SFF cooler tests I have seen.
> Best bet is to get something like the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B but that depends on the ram height, can't be more then 40mm with that cooler but it is one of the best SFF coolers you can get


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So I've been looking at different reviews and it looks like the scythe and Silverstone nt06-pro are pretty darn close. Looks like some have the nt06-pro edging out the shrunkin 2. Mine has been great for me with my 4.5ghz overclocked 2500k. Handles the temps just fine. But granted I lapped the heatsink and am using clu thermal paste...


After reading some reviews I decided to go with the Cryorig C7. I know it may not be the absolute best performer, but it's price is fantastic and I'm not looking into heavy overclocking anyways with this build.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Autoimmunity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> That cooler is not the best to get for your CPU, I think it usually comes last in most of the SFF cooler tests I have seen.
> Best bet is to get something like the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B but that depends on the ram height, can't be more then 40mm with that cooler but it is one of the best SFF coolers you can get
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So I've been looking at different reviews and it looks like the scythe and Silverstone nt06-pro are pretty darn close. Looks like some have the nt06-pro edging out the shrunkin 2. Mine has been great for me with my 4.5ghz overclocked 2500k. Handles the temps just fine. But granted I lapped the heatsink and am using clu thermal paste...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After reading some reviews I decided to go with the Cryorig C7. I know it may not be the absolute best performer, but it's price is fantastic and I'm not looking into heavy overclocking anyways with this build.
Click to expand...

Is there a reason why you decided on that cooler when it's way smaller than what your case can handle?


----------



## hellr4isEr

For RVZ02, I cant choose between the Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle and Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B cooler. Anyone with more knowledge on this?


----------



## Autoimmunity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Is there a reason why you decided on that cooler when it's way smaller than what your case can handle?


The case can only handle 62mm and smaller coolers. As I said, the price is better ($29.99 vs $54.99 for the Scythe) and it also has the benefit of not overhanging the RAM, which is important because I live near a microcenter which is having some great deals on RAM kits, but none of them are low profile.

Basically, I care more about price than I do about squeezing an extra 200 MHZ out of the CPU.


----------



## gree

Am I suppose to put ram before the cooler? (Asus z170i and TR axp-100r)

Or am I suppose to fit the ram


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Am I suppose to put ram before the cooler? (Asus z170i and TR axp-100r)
> 
> Or am I suppose to fit the ram


I see absolutely no reason not to fit the RAM first. Having the RAM in already might slightly inconvenience mounting the cooler, but with the cooler installed first, it might be hard to impossible to get the RAM in. Unless there is some nuance to your build I'm not getting from your picture.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Am I suppose to put ram before the cooler? (Asus z170i and TR axp-100r)
> 
> Or am I suppose to fit the ram


Ram first. My cooler is a HUGE pain to mount... Looks like you shouldn't have a problem though....


----------



## OpenSpace

Just did the step up process with EVGA for the GTX FE 1070, hope to squeeze it in the RVZ01 with no issues.


----------



## ethanfel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OpenSpace*
> 
> Just did the step up process with EVGA for the GTX FE 1070, hope to squeeze it in the RVZ01 with no issues.


you won't. There will be a lot of space left, don't worry. The FE is smaller than most custom PCB. I own a 1080 GTX FE, same size. You can actually 2 25mm fan under it and there is still space left


----------



## OpenSpace

Awesome TY so much for clarifying that for me.


----------



## adam2eden

I am also going to get a GTX 1080. But I am not sure if I want to get a card with a blower like the FE or one with big intake fans.
I think the reference card usually doesn't have the best cooling solution but I heard a blower maybe better for small cases since it pushes the heat out. Anyone has experience?


----------



## Jyve

Any chance the zotac amp extreme 980 ti beast would fit in the rvz01 or 02?


----------



## ethanfel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adam2eden*
> 
> I am also going to get a GTX 1080. But I am not sure if I want to get a card with a blower like the FE or one with big intake fans.
> I think the reference card usually doesn't have the best cooling solution but I heard a blower maybe better for small cases since it pushes the heat out. Anyone has experience?


There is some MSI custom PCb with blower fans.

I choose that FE because my holiday was starting and it's was available and the price was not a lot higher than custom PCB in my country.

In the rvz01, i set up a custom fan profile (50% fan speed at 70C), i put 2 silentwings under it pluged on the 12v (fan extension card X99 type). Full load (Overwatch with a 200% scaling) it's not realy noisy, a bit more than a custom PCB, still nothing to be concerned about, i'm sittings between 72-73C, clock at 1810MHZ stable. I tryed W3, but the game do not push the 1080GTX enough.


----------



## viking21

Hi guys, I'm planning a build with the rvz02:

gigabyte z170N wifi
i76700K
silverstone ar06
corsair sfx 600
2x8GB ram corsair cl13 2133mhz
gpu: I read a reference graphics card would be better.

My main concerns are noise and temperatures, I'd rather a system not louder than a ps4 with good temperatures. Will this build be fine?


----------



## ethanfel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm planning a build with the rvz02:
> 
> gigabyte z170N wifi
> i76700K
> silverstone ar06
> corsair sfx 600
> 2x8GB ram corsair cl13 2133mhz
> gpu: I read a reference graphics card would be better.
> 
> My main concerns are noise and temperatures, I'd rather a system not louder than a ps4 with good temperatures. Will this build be fine?


No i don"t think the a reference card would be better, the rvz02 has not that much cooling (no case fans for the gpu) and the reference card run hotter. One of the custom ones who are not big would do better in this case.


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethanfel*
> 
> No i don"t think the a reference card would be better, the rvz02 has not that much cooling (no case fans for the gpu) and the reference card run hotter. One of the custom ones who are not big would do better in this case.


Do you happen to have a custom design graphics card and mind telling the temperatures?

The whole idea behind the refernce design cards is that it blows the the heat out of the GPU chamber while the custom design with fans just circulate air within and then ultimatively build up heat because its trapped.

But ye, reference design cards usually run hotter, while playing my gtx 970 runs around 70-75ish in overwatch.


----------



## ethanfel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> Do you happen to have a custom design graphics card and mind telling the temperatures?
> 
> The whole idea behind the refernce design cards is that it blows the the heat out of the GPU chamber while the custom design with fans just circulate air within and then ultimatively build up heat because its trapped.
> 
> But ye, reference design cards usually run hotter, while playing my gtx 970 runs around 70-75ish in overwatch.


Well many review are out for customs PCB and they run cooler than the reference. MSI is also doing custom pcb with blower type cooling.

I own a 1080GTX FE, i tryed without fan in the bottom of the rvz01, well i didn't try long. It was hot


----------



## viking21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> Do you happen to have a custom design graphics card and mind telling the temperatures?
> 
> The whole idea behind the refernce design cards is that it blows the the heat out of the GPU chamber while the custom design with fans just circulate air within and then ultimatively build up heat because its trapped.
> 
> But ye, reference design cards usually run hotter, while playing my gtx 970 runs around 70-75ish in overwatch.


msi or gigabyte?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethanfel*
> 
> Well many review are out for customs PCB and they run cooler than the reference. MSI is also doing custom pcb with blower type cooling.
> 
> I own a 1080GTX FE, i tryed without fan in the bottom of the rvz01, well i didn't try long. It was hot


What temperature did you hit? I don't care about high temps until they rise over 80-85C at low fans rpm. Those temps are safe for 3-4h of daily usage.


----------



## ethanfel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> msi or gigabyte?
> What temperature did you hit? I don't care about high temps until they rise over 80-85C at low fans rpm. Those temps are safe for 3-4h of daily usage.


82-83C where the thermal throtling is acting. That was making the case extremely hot too.


----------



## baomeista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> msi or gigabyte?
> What temperature did you hit? I don't care about high temps until they rise over 80-85C at low fans rpm. Those temps are safe for 3-4h of daily usage.


my reference design gtx 970 is from PNY, and it gets quite hot when I leave the dust filter on the case(Around 80C) because the air circulation is limited. For this reason I cant imagine a reference design graphics card to be super efficient if the air flow is blocked and built inside the chamber.


----------



## ethanfel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baomeista*
> 
> my reference design gtx 970 is from PNY, and it gets quite hot when I leave the dust filter on the case(Around 80C) because the air circulation is limited. For this reason I cant imagine a reference design graphics card to be super efficient if the air flow is blocked and built inside the chamber.


Well it's also one flaw of the RVZ02, it lack fans.


----------



## Hitoiro

Ok... I ****ed up.

I bought all my pieces but the Raijintek Pallas does NOT fit in the rvz01 on an ASUS Z10I pro gaming mobo despite what pcpartpicker will say. It simply does not fit it's too large for the case considering the position of the cpu on the motherboard.

Now I need to find another cpu cooler, I wanted to get the NT06-PRO from silverstone but I am honestly worried that this won't fit either.

The Pallas is 153x150x68 mm while the NT06-PRO is 140x139x83mm.. I am worried it may be too large as well, or not be capable to fit the fan on top cause the part where you attach the GPU to the motherboard stops it from fitting.

Anyone with a RVZ01 and an ASUS Z170I could tell me what CPU coolers are you using? If the NT06-PRO actually fits?

I'm so bummed now I'll have to wait days for the new piece


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hitoiro*
> 
> Ok... I ****ed up.
> 
> I bought all my pieces but the Raijintek Pallas does NOT fit in the rvz01 on an ASUS Z10I pro gaming mobo despite what pcpartpicker will say. It simply does not fit it's too large for the case considering the position of the cpu on the motherboard.
> 
> Now I need to find another cpu cooler, I wanted to get the NT06-PRO from silverstone but I am honestly worried that this won't fit either.
> 
> The Pallas is 153x150x68 mm while the NT06-PRO is 140x139x83mm.. I am worried it may be too large as well, or not be capable to fit the fan on top cause the part where you attach the GPU to the motherboard stops it from fitting.
> 
> Anyone with a RVZ01 and an ASUS Z01I could tell me what CPU coolers are you using? If the NT06-PRO actually fits?
> 
> I'm so bummed now I'll have to wait days for the new piece


The NT06-PRO would need to have the fan on the bottom of the cooler to fit into the RVZ01.
Is the Pallas hitting the heat sinks on the motherboard?
The curved heat pipes need to be at the bottom part of the board, like this -


----------



## Hitoiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> The NT06-PRO would need to have the fan on the bottom of the cooler to fit into the RVZ01.
> Is the Pallas hitting the heat sinks on the motherboard?
> The curved heat pipes need to be at the bottom part of the board, like this -


Is the one you're showing a raijintek pallas?

I just cannot fit it in any way. the pipes cannot face the GPU nor the opposite side, and the motherboard's cpu location is very restricting too, it just seems like those single components can work fine in pairs but not as a trio :\

Regarding the NT06-PRO I have no issues moving the case fan to the bottom of the case, as long as it ACTUALLY fits. Today's situation is making me doubt things I was so sure the pallas was gonna be great for my case ..


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm planning a build with the rvz02:
> 
> gigabyte z170N wifi
> i76700K
> silverstone ar06
> corsair sfx 600
> 2x8GB ram corsair cl13 2133mhz
> gpu: I read a reference graphics card would be better.
> 
> My main concerns are noise and temperatures, I'd rather a system not louder than a ps4 with good temperatures. Will this build be fine?


Hi, there are several posts abt Gigabyte Z170N WIFI causing cpu throttling to 800MHz FYI,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1577503/build-log-hubble-a-node-304-skylake-build/20#post_24616417
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/6020#post_25202732
http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/5900#post_24926894
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1497-page5.html


----------



## tiessar

Someone on Facebook told me to join here









Z97N Gaming 5
4690K @ 4.5GHz
H90 140mm AIO
16GB Vengeance Pro 2400MHz
R9 Nano
500GB 850 EVO
256GB SSD370S
ST45SF-G


----------



## ZodiacG66

Very nice build, how dose the Nano cope with the extra heat with the rad next to it? I did the same in my RVZ01 but found the temps on the GPU side went up so I took it all out and went back to air cooled and found the CPU was almost the same but the GPU dropped about 10c.


----------



## gree

That looks like it would run hot lol. I'm waiting on money to get my psu/ram and I'm done. (Not going to use a gpu for now)

Was going to put my 1080 in it but I put it in my atx rig instead since its already fully built


----------



## aburgesser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viking21*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm planning a build with the rvz02:
> 
> gigabyte z170N wifi
> i76700K
> silverstone ar06
> corsair sfx 600
> 2x8GB ram corsair cl13 2133mhz
> gpu: I read a reference graphics card would be better.
> 
> My main concerns are noise and temperatures, I'd rather a system not louder than a ps4 with good temperatures. Will this build be fine?


The construction of the RVZ02 does not require the GPU and CPU to share airflow like conventional load-outs. You have less issues with one cooler recycling the heat from the other. As such, a blower cooler does not offer significant advantage (especially when you factor the increased noise to performance ratio).

A lot of mITX cases struggle with air cooling because the original cooling considerations for ATX required low airflow impedance and a singular air stream from the bottom of the front (and/or sides) through the top of the back. Cut case volume significantly and the only easy way to achieve low airflow impedance is placing cooling components with minimal transit distance to and from wide open vents.

An additional disadvantage of blower coolers in these cases is that you are removing the GPU fan pressure from the case. Remember, this case's exhaust depends on positive air pressure. With a blower cooler, you have low turbulence and hot air can settle on the GPU backside. Conventional layouts don't have this issue because the CPU cooler will create airflow on the GPU backside for you.

Can anyone venture a guess at my question? I have since built the system and prime95 plateaus around 60C with case (@1200 RMP) and cooler fan (@1800 RMP) and without GPU. Case fan does indeed lack PWM. Noise is undetectable next to my current machine (a dual Xeon monstrosity). I am thinking of just commissioning the shroud to use dimples to hold it and place for easy install and doing my own comparison. Also going to commission a new foot. The stock cradles are really bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aburgesser*
> 
> I need some advice on CPU cooler configuration.
> 
> This is my part list (Note the GPU is a placeholder for a Strix 1070): http://pcpartpicker.com/list/Nzbq6h
> 
> I have a AXP-100R and a Gentle Typhoon for the CPU. Additionally, I can/will commission a 3D printed shroud for my cooling solution. The question becomes: what would be the optimal layout theoretically? Target is noise/performance balance.
> 
> The obvious solution is to use the Typhoon as a case fan and the cooler fan on the cooler without a joining shroud.
> 
> Option 2 is to join the paired fans with a shroud.
> 
> Option 3 is to use the Typhoon (or cooler fan) as the sole fan on the case and duct it to the sink avoiding fan interference. Not sure if the Typhoon has PWM though.
> 
> I don't really want to run the Typhoon on the sink and duct it to the vent because this system is intended to fly as a carry-on. As a consequence, I would rather minimize torque on the motherboard. The vent offset complicates any thoughts of supporting the heat-sink with the wall.
> 
> GPU will run the stock case fans until I find them deficient.


----------



## tiessar

No issues with temps, if anything, it makes the CPU hotter lol. I would love to put a couple of small fans on the top side as an active exhaust which _will_ help heaps, but I have other plans going ahead for this case :3


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiessar*
> 
> No issues with temps, if anything, it makes the CPU hotter lol. I would love to put a couple of small fans on the top side as an active exhaust which _will_ help heaps, but I have other plans going ahead for this case :3


Fan venting the top is actually a well-trod path with this case family. Do it, but make sure they are 80mm fans no more that 15mm thick. And judging by your case, you might only fit one effectively.


----------



## tiessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> Fan venting the top is actually a well-trod path with this case family. Do it, but make sure they are 80mm fans no more that 15mm thick. And judging by your case, you might only fit one effectively.


I'm going a bit more extreme than that, mounting a Phobya NOVA1080 to the side :3
Just taking my time for Vega11.
I actually already have a couple of 60x60x15mm fans and a PWM splitter which splits off a GPU 4 pin (so the GPU controls the fans) but never went ahead.


----------



## TheInternal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> For RVZ02, I cant choose between the Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle and Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B cooler. Anyone with more knowledge on this?


These are two I'm debating over myself. Does the recently positively reviewed Reeven RC-1001 Brontes fit in the RVZ02B? It's another one I'd consider if it fits. Also pairing with a 6700k here.


----------



## TheInternal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrvz01*


So, after you removed the SSD trays, how did you secure the drives without them causing massive case vibration / noise? screws on the bottom? 2 sided tape? something else?


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheInternal*
> 
> These are two I'm debating over myself. Does the recently positively reviewed Reeven RC-1001 Brontes fit in the RVZ02B? It's another one I'd consider if it fits. Also pairing with a 6700k here.


according to this review it seems like it's not that great..


----------



## Avoozl

I did a search in this thread and didn't find a conclusive answer to my question, so here it goes.

I'm planning to do a mini-ITX build in a SilverStone FTZ01. Does anyone on here have experience with installing AIO liquid CPU coolers in that case, particularly in front of the CPU socket (and *not* next to the GPU)? I need to know which one of the following coolers would work best:

SilverStone TD03-SLIM
Corsair H55
Asetek 510LC
Seidon 120V
If there are any other AIO coolers that work well with that case, I would like to know what they are. Links to success reports with pictures would be welcome as well. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avoozl*
> 
> I did a search in this thread and didn't find a conclusive answer to my question, so here it goes.
> 
> I'm planning to do a mini-ITX build in a SilverStone FTZ01. Does anyone on here have experience with installing AIO liquid CPU coolers in that case, particularly in front of the CPU socket (and *not* next to the GPU)? I need to know which one of the following coolers would work best:
> 
> SilverStone TD03-SLIM
> Corsair H55
> Asetek 510LC
> Seidon 120V
> If there are any other AIO coolers that work well with that case, I would like to know what they are. Links to success reports with pictures would be welcome as well. Thank you in advance.


Silverstone TD03-slim fits but won't be any good with any overclocking.
I think the Corsair H55 fits but need to change to a slim fan and may have some water pipe bending issues.
The Seidon 120v may have problems (the 1st version fitted but the v2 doesn't, or has water pipe issues)
Not sure about the Asetek one


----------



## Avoozl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Silverstone TD03-slim fits but won't be any good with any overclocking.
> I think the Corsair H55 fits but need to change to a slim fan and may have some water pipe bending issues.
> The Seidon 120v may have problems (the 1st version fitted but the v2 doesn't, or has water pipe issues)
> Not sure about the Asetek one


So none of those coolers are a good option, then.

In that case, what would be a good, quiet non-liquid cooler for the FTZ01 and an i7-6700K at stock frequencies?


----------



## gree

For those of you that got a dvd drive, which one did you get/from where?

The silverstone one is too expensive, like $60. I mostly want it for dvd playback and installing widows off a cd


----------



## manoy385

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> For those of you that got a dvd drive, which one did you get/from where?
> 
> The silverstone one is too expensive, like $60. I mostly want it for dvd playback and installing widows off a cd


I was able to get a Panasonic UJ240 blu-ray burner for $15 on aliexpress. It is just the bare drive though so you will need a slim sata cable to connect it to your motherboard/psu. You can also find the cable for around $2 on aliexpress.

Blu-ray drive: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:9dRAzaqyH4IJ:www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Original-new-12-7mm-CD-DVD-DVDRW-Optical-Drive-UJ240-for-12-7MM-SATA/32638916538.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca

Cable: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/45cm-17-7-7-6p-Slimline-SATA-Cable-cord-for-SATA-Slim-DVD-RW-Drive-2p/32314217459.html


----------



## Autoimmunity

Alright guys, so I've finished my ML08 build, and it's looking good:





Specs:

i7-6700k, 4.5GHz
EVGA GTX 780 (Until I can get a 1080 or 1070)
Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
Corsair SF600
2x8GB Corsair LPX DDR4-3000
Scythe Big Shuriken 2

Really enjoyed this build, I removed the optical drive holder as other have done to fit my 2TB seagate drive in, which was a great decision. With the extra SSD I have lying around and the M.2 slot, it's possible that in the future I may have FIVE drives in this tiny system.

I was able to get the CPU to 4.5 GHz easily @ 1.3v, and the temps stayed well below 80c in Aida 64 and Realbench, not bad for a low-profile cooler. Perhaps later I'll try to push it further, but for now I am quite happy with the results.

I have one question though: My 780 runs hot, really HOT. I have 1 1080p screen, one 1440p, and one 4k connected, so I know it has to work hard even at idle to drive all those pixels. However, this card is idling at 70c, and it pushes into the high 80s under load. In my previous system, it wasn't much better, even with better case airflow. Is it possible that redoing the thermal paste on this card would make a significant difference?

Just ordered a Gigabyte G1 GTX 1080, so nvm.

Anybody know how well non-blower style coolers perform in the ML08 / RVZ02?


----------



## tiessar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Autoimmunity*
> 
> Really enjoyed this build, I removed the optical drive holder as other have done to fit my 2TB seagate drive in, which was a great decision. With the extra SSD I have lying around and the M.2 slot, it's possible that in the future I may have FIVE drives in this tiny system


If you wanted to you could remove another SSD tray for an additional 3.5" and then just stack the SSDs with double sided tape.


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Autoimmunity*
> 
> Just ordered a Gigabyte G1 GTX 1080, so nvm.
> 
> Anybody know how well non-blower style coolers perform in the ML08 / RVZ02?


Nice build. I see you have the handle. I'm sure by now you've found out how uncomfortable it is to actually carry. Last night, I wrapped mine in black athletic tape. I was exploring other options, but this seemed like the best. Might add something additional to keep it together.

As for non-blower coolers, modding three 80mm fan ports under the handle and mounting 80mmX15mm fans seems to have some very positive effects for venting cards that don't blow out a slot vent. I know my system with a Gigabyte G1 980ti gets pretty hot, and the design is similar to your 1080. And those fans help considerably.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Autoimmunity*
> 
> Alright guys, so I've finished my ML08 build, and it's looking good:
> 
> I was able to get the CPU to 4.5 GHz easily @ 1.3v, and the temps stayed well below 80c in Aida 64 and Realbench, not bad for a low-profile cooler. Perhaps later I'll try to push it further, but for now I am quite happy with the results.


Can you tell me how the motherboard temp is stock vs overclocked? I've ran realbench on stock 10 rounds of video encoding and my motherboard temp reached 42c. CPU temp was splendid but it seems all that heat isn't dissipating and the motherboard suffers for it. My setup:

i5-6600k
ASRock Z170 Gaming iTX/AC
Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B

edit: I'm wondering because my OC'd 5930k motherboard temps don't go past 30c granted there is much more airflow. What's considered too high?


----------



## Hammerdin

I figured out how to mount a h55 and a full thickness fan into the RVZ01, thought I'd share as I've only seen it done with slim fans. You just have to mount the pump diagonally in the case so the fittings face towards the top left (or bottom right) bracket screw. This allows the hoses to lay down flat on both sides of the pump, no kinks and the side panel closes no problem. There is even enough space left between the pump and the fan that it may be possible to do push pull with slim fans.

crappy phone pics


----------



## ethanfel

Well done. I'm using a H60 i believe and had to use a slim fan.


----------



## Mossim

Anyone here done build with the new Silverstone rvz01-E ? Would be great upgrade for me budget wise because I could keep my old power supply.


----------



## ethanfel

Must be nice to have a regular PSU in a small case









They didn't change a thing around where the MB is, it's near the edge of the case they moved some things (it's true that there was some place left). So anybuild like in the previous RVZ01 should work with a normal PSU.

The could have improved the GPU section though. The RVZ02 is smarter in that aera.


----------



## Autoimmunity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> Nice build. I see you have the handle. I'm sure by now you've found out how uncomfortable it is to actually carry. Last night, I wrapped mine in black athletic tape. I was exploring other options, but this seemed like the best. Might add something additional to keep it together.
> 
> As for non-blower coolers, modding three 80mm fan ports under the handle and mounting 80mmX15mm fans seems to have some very positive effects for venting cards that don't blow out a slot vent. I know my system with a Gigabyte G1 980ti gets pretty hot, and the design is similar to your 1080. And those fans help considerably.


That's an interesting idea, any advice on how to do it?

Also, what's the noise level like? To be honest, I really don't mind if my card runs a little warm, as long as it isn't also loud. 85C and below is fine with me, as currently my 780 sounds like a jet engine at the same temperature.


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Autoimmunity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> Nice build. I see you have the handle. I'm sure by now you've found out how uncomfortable it is to actually carry. Last night, I wrapped mine in black athletic tape. I was exploring other options, but this seemed like the best. Might add something additional to keep it together.
> 
> As for non-blower coolers, modding three 80mm fan ports under the handle and mounting 80mmX15mm fans seems to have some very positive effects for venting cards that don't blow out a slot vent. I know my system with a Gigabyte G1 980ti gets pretty hot, and the design is similar to your 1080. And those fans help considerably.
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting idea, any advice on how to do it?
> 
> Also, what's the noise level like? To be honest, I really don't mind if my card runs a little warm, as long as it isn't also loud. 85C and below is fine with me, as currently my 780 sounds like a jet engine at the same temperature.
Click to expand...

Noise isn't bad, but if you have the fans on a controller, you will hear them kick in and they level off from their startup current.

It's usually done by using fan filters as a template and frame, drilling out the screw holes as best you can, and dremeling out the fan openings with a cutoff wheel. I can link you to additional forum posts as examples.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1595110/build-log-hyperion-mk-iii-a-silverstone-ml08-build/0_100#post_25002764
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4700_100#post_24622890
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4700_100#post_24624072


----------



## gree

If anybody is getting a 1080 I recommend the Msi gaming X, super cool card and silent.
I have one in my Other case that has about the same airflow or worse than these cases.


----------



## Autoimmunity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> If anybody is getting a 1080 I recommend the Msi gaming X, super cool card and silent.
> I have one in my Other case that has about the same airflow or worse than these cases.


The MSI Gaming X 1080 has a huge PCB though, over 5.5 inches tall. I'm not sure it would even fit in the RVZ02.


----------



## Autoimmunity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> Noise isn't bad, but if you have the fans on a controller, you will hear them kick in and they level off from their startup current.
> 
> It's usually done by using fan filters as a template and frame, drilling out the screw holes as best you can, and dremeling out the fan openings with a cutoff wheel. I can link you to additional forum posts as examples.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1595110/build-log-hyperion-mk-iii-a-silverstone-ml08-build/0_100#post_25002764
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4700_100#post_24622890
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4700_100#post_24624072


Cool. I'll do some testing once I get the new card. I hope I won't need to do any modding, but I may decide to if temps are too high.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Autoimmunity*
> 
> The MSI Gaming X 1080 has a huge PCB though, over 5.5 inches tall. I'm not sure it would even fit in the RVZ02.


I didnt install it in mine, but it looked like it would fit. Dont excpect to stick a hdd next to it tho.

Heres how tall it is


----------



## BlueJahash

Hi guys,

Just bought a ftz01 and a corsair sf600.

Excited as I was I decided to mock fit the PSU into the case, which fits fine being an SFX PSU. Though the issue I have is that the 90 degree AC adapter that plugs into the back of the PSU is orientated opposite to the PSU AC port :/

Any ideas where I can buy the correct orientation 90 degree AC adaptor?

Thanks


----------



## Hammerdin

Damn i just ordered one as well and didnt realize the plug is oriented the wrong way. Could you not take off the power supply bracket and the 2.5 bracket to free up the power cord and route it out the other side towards the motherboard, then run it up the middle of the case? I looked at my RVZ01 and it looks possible, I'll know for sure tomorrow when i get my sf450.


----------



## gezer

So I have my ML08 build for a couple months now, and I can smell plastic/hardware sometimes which then disappears after a minute. Which part of the build could be giving that smell? Obviously nothing is broken otherwise I'd have known it by now. This is my first build with a case this small so not sure if it's normal or not.

Anyone else had this issue before?

cpu is 6700k, cooler is scythe big shuriken 2 rev b, full gtx 600 series card
psu is 500w Silverstone SFX


----------



## aburgesser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueJahash*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just bought a ftz01 and a corsair sf600.
> 
> Excited as I was I decided to mock fit the PSU into the case, which fits fine being an SFX PSU. Though the issue I have is that the 90 degree AC adapter that plugs into the back of the PSU is orientated opposite to the PSU AC port :/
> 
> Any ideas where I can buy the correct orientation 90 degree AC adaptor?
> 
> Thanks


Glad I wasn't the only one with this issue.

For the time being I am routing the power cable between power supply and mobo. makes me a little nervous having AC power near so many power and high speed data lines, but I don't see an alternative. The power cable is not designed to be replaceable, a left angle extension would be at least 2 ft long, and the only elbows I could find bend the wrong way.


----------



## BlueJahash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aburgesser*
> 
> Glad I wasn't the only one with this issue.
> 
> For the time being I am routing the power cable between power supply and mobo. makes me a little nervous having AC power near so many power and high speed data lines, but I don't see an alternative. The power cable is not designed to be replaceable, a left angle extension would be at least 2 ft long, and the only elbows I could find bend the wrong way.


Yeah, quite annoying to be honest.

Though, I did some research online about the particular socket IEC 320 c13 (female) and c14 (male) and I think I found a solution.

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/262101218318

I've ordered the above, so I'll have to wait for it come in to be 100% it'll work.


----------



## ErnestTu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossiewossie*
> 
> I used the NH-L12 for about a day and had terrible experience with it, I don't recall the numbers for the temp on the CPU I just remember them being to high for any overclocking at all, so I managed to fit a H55 with a SP120 fan and temps are pretty amazing for such a compact environment,
> 
> Ambient temp in the room is 22-23c
> CPU temp idle is 32-35c and max load using Intel burn test is 70-76c (arrange based on each core) current overclock is 4.5ghz with offset of 0.065v
> I was using a Corsair vengeance low profile ram but by switching to the H55 I noticed I could change to the Corsair Platinum kit but it required modding the ram, Removing the top part of the heat sink
> 
> I don't have any new photos of the corsair platinum kits installed, Installing the H55 is a very tight fit but its doable!


I've switched from the Noctua NH-L9i to the Corsair H55 with a 25mm Thermaltake Riing LED fan and it works great. For some reason my idle temps are at 41 degrees Celsius average but full load (rendering, media encoding, etc.) tops out at 51~54 Max and my Noctua NH-L9i idles at 38~39 but maxes out in full load at 61~63 degrees celsius. I've set the fan to pull air to the through the rad fins.

it's definitely much quieter than my Noctua NH-L9i under full load, which is why I made the switch.
Anyone know why my temps are so different compared to the results shared within the forum? (newbie in this forum btw)

Should I switch the fan around and have it push air out from the bottom?


----------



## ErnestTu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*
> 
> I figured out how to mount a h55 and a full thickness fan into the RVZ01, thought I'd share as I've only seen it done with slim fans. You just have to mount the pump diagonally in the case so the fittings face towards the top left (or bottom right) bracket screw. This allows the hoses to lay down flat on both sides of the pump, no kinks and the side panel closes no problem. There is even enough space left between the pump and the fan that it may be possible to do push pull with slim fans.
> 
> crappy phone pics


What temps are you getting?
I'm using a similar set up but with a thermaltake riing 12 in a pull setup.
Idle temps at 42 Celsius and max load at 56~57 (rendering, media encoding, etc).
Temps from my Noctua NH-L9i were 38 celsius idleand 63~65 full load. (weird)

any clue on why that is? :/


----------



## aburgesser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueJahash*
> 
> Yeah, quite annoying to be honest.
> 
> Though, I did some research online about the particular socket IEC 320 c13 (female) and c14 (male) and I think I found a solution.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/262101218318
> 
> I've ordered the above, so I'll have to wait for it come in to be 100% it'll work.


Your research spurred my research and I found a place that can supply 1 ft C14 to C13-right cables. They even have appropriate regulatory certifications. Only sticking point is a $50 minimum purchase order. However they also sell colored power cables and red PC/NAS cables have been a long standing todo on my cable management plan.

My new dilemma is I have my choice of 14 or 18 gauge. Obviously the lower gauge is better, but I would prefer to match gauge of the current cable in case. Does anyone know the gauge of the FTZ01 extension cable?

Edit: how quaint! the cable is actually labeled as 18 AWG.


----------



## gree

If you live in the us you can use mono price they have most types of cables


----------



## Suspended

is it possilbe to carry RVZ02 in a backpack

im not sure it fits or not


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suspended*
> 
> is it possilbe to carry RVZ02 in a backpack
> 
> im not sure it fits or not


You'd have to have 1 heck of a big backpack... unlikely I'd guess. my ML07 wouldn't fit my Titleist backpack...


----------



## surfacenormal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> You'd have to have 1 heck of a big backpack... unlikely I'd guess. my ML07 wouldn't fit my Titleist backpack...


yeah this is more of a "hold it like a briefcase" or "fit it inside your carryon luggage" kind of portable. Not a "fit it in your backpack" sort of portable. I don't think any mini-itx + fullsize GPU solution is going to do that for you. The base hardware is too bulky for that.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfacenormal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> You'd have to have 1 heck of a big backpack... unlikely I'd guess. my ML07 wouldn't fit my Titleist backpack...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah this is more of a "hold it like a briefcase" or "fit it inside your carryon luggage" kind of portable. Not a "fit it in your backpack" sort of portable. I don't think any mini-itx + fullsize GPU solution is going to do that for you. The base hardware is too bulky for that.
Click to expand...

ah ah ah...don't be so quick to judge...there's plenty of cases coming out these days that could easily fit in a backpack... DuneCase... There's another sub <10l case too that's coming out but stupid expensive...

With the ever lowering TDP of CPU's with Intel Skylake and hopefully AMD Zen, new chips from Nvidia Pascal and AMD Polaris I'd imagine we'll definitely see a shrink in the size of computers we need. For a longgg time we've seen the need for large PC's for adequate cooling. Not so much anymore. Delided skylake works great on a good small air cooler and AMD Polaris is supposed to have some TINY cooler for it since it'd TDP is sooo incredibly low. I myself am going to be looking into an even smaller build in the future...


----------



## surfacenormal

I assume you're talking about this?

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/33753221/dan-cases-a4-sfx-the-worlds-smallest-gaming-tower

I imagine that's about as small as you can go with a fullsize gpu. Smaller or no GPU? Heck yeah there's more options that can totally fit in a pack.

Is there other stuff out there? I'd love to know what it is!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> ah ah ah...don't be so quick to judge...there's plenty of cases coming out these days that could easily fit in a backpack... DuneCase... There's another sub <10l case too that's coming out but stupid expensive...
> 
> With the ever lowering TDP of CPU's with Intel Skylake and hopefully AMD Zen, new chips from Nvidia Pascal and AMD Polaris I'd imagine we'll definitely see a shrink in the size of computers we need. For a longgg time we've seen the need for large PC's for adequate cooling. Not so much anymore. Delided skylake works great on a good small air cooler and AMD Polaris is supposed to have some TINY cooler for it since it'd TDP is sooo incredibly low. I myself am going to be looking into an even smaller build in the future...


----------



## Hammerdin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErnestTu*
> 
> What temps are you getting?
> I'm using a similar set up but with a thermaltake riing 12 in a pull setup.
> Idle temps at 42 Celsius and max load at 56~57 (rendering, media encoding, etc).
> Temps from my Noctua NH-L9i were 38 celsius idleand 63~65 full load. (weird)
> 
> any clue on why that is? :/


my 4670k at stock idles around 32C and loaded with prime 95 hits about 56C, ambient temp is about 70F. So looks about normal to me but you could try to reseat it and try a different thermal paste application. After watching this 



 video ive been aplying a bit more than i used to, a little bigger than a pea, with good results.


----------



## MrDerrikk

Hey guys, just wondering if anyone here has the ML08 and has tried to add any extra cooling options to take down the temps of the GPU? I have a reasonable CPU cooler but it looks like I'll need to work something out for the card from the way reviews go so I was thinking a couple of 60mm fans above the card to remove hot air faster?


----------



## ErnestTu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*
> 
> my 4670k at stock idles around 32C and loaded with prime 95 hits about 56C, ambient temp is about 70F. So looks about normal to me but you could try to reseat it and try a different thermal paste application. After watching this
> 
> 
> 
> video ive been aplying a bit more than i used to, a little bigger than a pea, with good results.


I've been playing around with the different thermal paste applications, temps haven't really changed that much, maybe about 1~2 °C. I'll even try switching the orientation of the fan to a push config, see if that helps. Will post results soon.


----------



## edgeofblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDerrikk*
> 
> Hey guys, just wondering if anyone here has the ML08 and has tried to add any extra cooling options to take down the temps of the GPU? I have a reasonable CPU cooler but it looks like I'll need to work something out for the card from the way reviews go so I was thinking a couple of 60mm fans above the card to remove hot air faster?


60mm's might work more efficiently, but the more common mod is to use slim 80s.


----------



## Hammerdin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErnestTu*
> 
> I've been playing around with the different thermal paste applications, temps haven't really changed that much, maybe about 1~2 °C. I'll even try switching the orientation of the fan to a push config, see if that helps. Will post results soon.


Also be sure your pump is running at full rpm if connected to a pwm or motherboard header.


----------



## MrDerrikk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrDerrikk*
> 
> Hey guys, just wondering if anyone here has the ML08 and has tried to add any extra cooling options to take down the temps of the GPU? I have a reasonable CPU cooler but it looks like I'll need to work something out for the card from the way reviews go so I was thinking a couple of 60mm fans above the card to remove hot air faster?
> 
> 
> 
> 60mm's might work more efficiently, but the more common mod is to use slim 80s.
Click to expand...

Ah thanks, I wasn't sure if they would fit or not.


----------



## edgeofblade

I was hoping to find some thumbscrews/knurled screws for the ML08 carrying handle, but I don't think they make 6-32 screws like that. So, 1.5 inch screws with 5 to 8 nuts on them each seems an acceptable substitute. Might solider the top nut heat shrink them for a better look.


----------



## Pandora's Box

As much as I didn't need a processor upgrade I've really been wanting to dump my Fractal Design XLR2 case. I've recently moved into a new apartment and my PC is now in the living room. The case feels like its the centerpiece of the whole room lol. Just placed an order on Amazon for the following:

i7 6700K
Thermalright AXP-100 MUSCLE CPU Heatsink
Corsair SF600 High Performance SFX Power Supply
Asrock FATAL1TY Z170 Gaming Motherboard
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz
Silverstone RVZ02B SFF Case

Cant wait!


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> As much as I didn't need a processor upgrade I've really been wanting to dump my Fractal Design XLR2 case. I've recently moved into a new apartment and my PC is now in the living room. The case feels like its the centerpiece of the whole room lol. Just placed an order on Amazon for the following:
> 
> i7 6700K
> Thermalright AXP-100 MUSCLE CPU Heatsink
> Corsair SF600 High Performance SFX Power Supply
> Asrock FATAL1TY Z170 Gaming Motherboard
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHz
> Silverstone RVZ02B SFF Case
> 
> Cant wait!


Not sure if i'm correct but there are post a few pages back saying there is a problem with the corsair PSU and the RVZ02 case, the power connection is the wrong way around???? The cable won't twist around to get the plug in I think, will have a look and edit if i'm wrong.
Page 614, 2nd post down. He has the FTZ01 with the corsair and it has the cable problem. Finger crossed it won't affect the RVZ02


----------



## aburgesser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Not sure if i'm correct but there are post a few pages back saying there is a problem with the corsair PSU and the RVZ02 case, the power connection is the wrong way around???? The cable won't twist around to get the plug in I think, will have a look and edit if i'm wrong.
> Page 614, 2nd post down. He has the FTZ01 with the corsair and it has the cable problem. Finger crossed it won't affect the RVZ02


From what I can see should not be an issue. The RVZ02 extension cable has plenty of slack and is routed differently.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Hopefully it won't be an issue, I've always been a fan of Corsair Power Supplies - never failed me.

I did decide to switch to an Asus motherboard after sleeping on this. Looks like the Asrock board has problems with quality control. From what I've read the WiFi connector is coming in bent for a lot of people and if you bend it back there's a chance of the board dying within a few weeks. Switched to the Asus Z170I Pro Gaming. I've always used Asus boards in my builds and have never been dissapointed. Cant wait!


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Not sure if i'm correct but there are post a few pages back saying there is a problem with the corsair PSU and the RVZ02 case, the power connection is the wrong way around???? The cable won't twist around to get the plug in I think, will have a look and edit if i'm wrong.
> Page 614, 2nd post down. He has the FTZ01 with the corsair and it has the cable problem. Finger crossed it won't affect the RVZ02


Found a user in the Corsair SF600 power supply owners thread that is using it with his RVZ02 case. No problems reported.


----------



## BlueJahash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aburgesser*
> 
> Your research spurred my research and I found a place that can supply 1 ft C14 to C13-right cables. They even have appropriate regulatory certifications. Only sticking point is a $50 minimum purchase order. However they also sell colored power cables and red PC/NAS cables have been a long standing todo on my cable management plan.
> 
> My new dilemma is I have my choice of 14 or 18 gauge. Obviously the lower gauge is better, but I would prefer to match gauge of the current cable in case. Does anyone know the gauge of the FTZ01 extension cable?
> 
> Edit: how quaint! the cable is actually labeled as 18 AWG.


Nice, hope that works out for you.

I purchased a right angle cord which was the right orientation (pictured below on the left side) and made some modifications to it, like an extension to the cord provided in the case with no luck, as the right angle c14 plug is too high profile compared to the supplied right angle plug.



So, back to the drawing board, and I come up with the extension above on the right.






Not the most ideal or elegant solution, but it was the best I can come up with as I didn't want to mess around with the supplied cord too much.


----------



## Sader0

Guys Guys Guys

Need a professional "silent freaks" advise who still owns 1st version of the case RVZ01(with small PSU fan cutouts)...
I do have this case coupled with Silverstone sfx 450W gold PSU which is noisy for me due to its fan....








Now i have opportunity to order another PSU...can I have a piece of advise on this issue ?
- Corsair SFX450 of 600W PSU. POssible issue
Cons: wrong cutout and different AC angle connector....
Pros: semi-passive fan 92 mm

- Chieftec SFX500GD-C PSU POssible issues - not able to fit inside ? PSU is SFX-L and Not SFX one...
Cons: SFX-L PSU. No passive mode
Pros: 120mm Fan runs quieter + even if cutout is wrong 120mm fan will cover\create more air to exit the existing cutout...

pls let me have your opinion on the matter

Thanks
SAder


----------



## Hammerdin

What i can tell you about the Corsair SF 450 is that if you want the fan facing the vent holes then like you said the plug is the wrong orientation, but its easily fixed by routing the power cable as shown in the image below. The red line is the stock config, and the blue is how i did it.



If you want to see the real thing i can take a picture later.


----------



## Revan654

Looking to get a case when I build my Steam Machine.

CPU: i7 6700k
CPU Cooler: Coolermaster Pro 120
Motherboard: Asus Impact
PSU: Corsair SF600
GPU: MSI GTX 1080
Harddrives 250 + 1TB Samsung Evo
Ram: G.Skill TridentZ Series 16GB

Is it possible to fit all this inside the case? My concern is CPU Cooler. Can I fit an AIO inside or is it better to go with Air?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Looking to get a case when I build my Steam Machine.
> 
> CPU: i7 6700k
> CPU Cooler: Coolermaster Pro 120
> Motherboard: Asus Impact
> PSU: Corsair SF600
> GPU: MSI GTX 1080
> Harddrives 250 + 1TB Samsung Evo
> Ram: G.Skill TridentZ Series 16GB
> 
> Is it possible to fit all this inside the case? My concern is CPU Cooler. Can I fit an AIO inside or is it better to go with Air?


AIO will not fit. Use pcpartpicker.com to find a cooler that is compatible. Thermalright AXP-100 is probably your best bet.


----------



## Pintek

A random thought but would using thermal insulation tape/heat sheild tape in or around the gpu section of the case to isolate it from the cpu/psu side to keep from having either side bleed to much heat into the other?

Have noticed when I run my case horizontally with gpu side down temps are much better in both sections compared to vertical where it seams the whole thing starts to normalize across 75oC under gaming load!

Now 75oC is nothing for a r9 Nano but I'm pretty darn sure a old phenom II x6 1045t does not like roasting at that temp!

Now in horizontal configuration the gpu side will get to around that 75oC level and the cpu will get to about 50oC under gaming load now.

Only thing I've done on the setup sofar is add insulation foam to make a gasket around my psu intake fan and also another piece to isolate the psu exhaust from being able to leak more easily back into the motherboard chamber


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> AIO will not fit. Use pcpartpicker.com to find a cooler that is compatible. Thermalright AXP-100 is probably your best bet.


That's the problem. Any cooler I add keeps saying not enough information to verify if it will fit. It even says it on their own AIO which they confirm will fit.

*Edit* I used E version and it says Coolermaster Pro 120 will fit.

Question now is who sells that case in US? I can't find any sellers. They sell the non E edition, but not E edition.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> That's the problem. Any cooler I add keeps saying not enough information to verify if it will fit. It even says it on their own AIO which they confirm will fit.


when I was picking out parts for my build in this case I looked at completed builds on pcpartpicker and looked at what coolers people were using with what motherboard combination.


----------



## Pandora's Box

All up and running, just waiting on the 1080 to come in, should be here on Thursday. The Titan X can actually run fairly well in this case, I let Unigine Valley run for 30 minutes @ 1440P and the card was at 1100MHz 83C. That was on the stock bios and me not changing anything in Afterburner. A quick change to the fan curve (70% max) and the card was hitting 1175Mhz @ 80C. If the 1080 can hold 1800Mhz boost I will be very happy. The 6700K during the 30 minutes of Valley hit 70C @ 4GHz.

At idle the system is dead quiet, it took me a few minutes to realize the system was actually on when I first booted it up. The CPU fan under load I can barely hear, the GPU fan is audible under load but thats why I have noise cancelling headphones.

Final Specs:

Core i7 6700K @ 4GHz
Thermalright AXP-100 MUSCLE Cooler
16GB Corsair 3000MHz 15-17-17-35 Ram
Samsung 950 Pro NVME 512GB
Samsung 840 Evo 1TB
Samsung 840 Evo 750GB
GTX Titan X - Waiting on GTX 1080 to arrive
Corsair SF600 Power Supply
Silverstone RVZ02 Case























































I didn't have to do anything special with the corsair power supply, it was simple plug and play in regards to cable routing. The Thermalright cooler barely fits lol, it is resting but not putting any pressure on the first ram stick.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice!
In the pic at the top right corner is the casing panel not flush to the front panel?
I get this often with my ML08, lots of fidgeting with the L-shape panels, slotting them in & out until they're flushed somehow.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Yeah I noticed it after I took the pic. The panels are definitely the weak part in the cases design, pain to get them flush. I managed to get them flush though


----------



## misoonigiri

I wonder if there's a trick to it








I hear nice slotting-in sound and things looks level at a glance. Then after everything is screwed in I'd notice either somewhere is not flush or some edge is bulging out


----------



## Pandora's Box

Also when the system goes into sleep mode, the big power led on the front of the case blinks. I can see me disconnecting the power led.


----------



## Pandora's Box

So I removed the dust filter over the GPU section. Using stock fan curve on the Titan X = 1100MHz @ 83C.







. Plus it makes the GPU more visible:










The GTX 1080 is going to provide a substantial boost over a 1.1GHz Titan X, can't wait for it to arrive.

Also I was able to overclock the 6700K to 4.4GHz @ 1.20Volts. Temps were in the high 70's though. I think I'll keep it at stock speeds for now.


----------



## Gamer388

Here's my ITX build :

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6500 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($197.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* be quiet! SHADOW ROCK LP 51.4 CFM CPU Cooler ($42.90 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* *Asus H110I-PLUS/CSM Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($78.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill NT Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($31.98 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($65.90 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 4GB Video Card ($206.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($64.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ NCIX US)

*Total:* $779.72

Can't wait to build this computer next week end.
The part I already have right now are just the hard drive that I got for 32.5€ on ebay.
Tomorrow I'll go pick up the CPU and the CPU cooler.


----------



## dublethink

Hi everyone, im building in the FTZ01 and have 2 120mm deep silence fans blowing onto the GPU area. I ordered the 1080 FTW which is an open cooler and am wondering if I made a mistake not going for the blower founders edition. Should I switch my pre-order?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dublethink*
> 
> Hi everyone, im building in the FTZ01 and have 2 120mm deep silence fans blowing onto the GPU area. I ordered the 1080 FTW which is an open cooler and am wondering if I made a mistake not going for the blower founders edition. Should I switch my pre-order?


No your good. Those case fans will only help the GPU cooler...and if you've got enough air flow, that hot air in the case should be pushed up and out through the case by the 2 case fans too....


----------



## dublethink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> No your good. Those case fans will only help the GPU cooler...and if you've got enough air flow, that hot air in the case should be pushed up and out through the case by the 2 case fans too....


Ah you star, thanks for easing my worry. Was worrying I would have to ditch my less expensive, pre overclocked, led non thermal throttling card for an inferior model









Love my little case so far but been a long 5 months waiting for pascal to go in it and living with the iGPU


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer388*
> 
> Here's my ITX build :
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-6500 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($197.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *CPU Cooler:* be quiet! SHADOW ROCK LP 51.4 CFM CPU Cooler ($42.90 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* *Asus H110I-PLUS/CSM Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($78.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill NT Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR4-2133 Memory ($31.98 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($65.90 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 4GB Video Card ($206.98 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($64.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ NCIX US)
> 
> *Total:* $779.72
> 
> Can't wait to build this computer next week end.
> The part I already have right now are just the hard drive that I got for 32.5€ on ebay.
> Tomorrow I'll go pick up the CPU and the CPU cooler.


Not sure how much you have bought already, wouldn't be a bad build but a few thoughts on how it could be improved...

For gpu I would seriously suggest you look at the RX480, particularly if you can wait till the models with third party coolers are around. Maybe you're getting a good deal on the 960 in which case fine, but $207 on a 960 isn't a good buy at the moment.
edit - after checking your previous posts if you're more worried about noise than performance at the moment you could go with something like a second hand 750ti and then once all the new gen cards are out eg RX470 / GTX1060 you can consider an upgrade...

Seems you have the hard drive already but 3.5" for only 1TB doesn't seem worth it, a 2.5" would save quite a bit of space which will just make things easier in a small case. Or if going for 3.5" then better to make the most of it with bigger capacity. Something you can swap later fairly easily though.

If you're starting from scratch it would be worth getting an SSD now so you can install the OS on it. Will save having to worry about moving it later from the hard drive. But also it's just so worth it for the performance as without it computer will feel slow even with decent cpu etc. If budget is tight 128gb would be enough for OS and main programs and even the cheaper SSDs will blow away a hard disk.

Motherboard seems like a decent budget option (though I'm not really up to speed on the latest gen) but doesn't come with a wifi card so won't have wifi (obviously) or Bluetooth built it. Worth thinking if you might ever want those in the future as nice to avoid add on dongles etc.

Enjoy putting your build together!


----------



## MrDerrikk

Hey guys! Showing my addition to the club as of last night! Using the Milo ML08 for my partners build, along with a lot of second-hand parts for a real cheap build. Her gaming laptop broke and she wanted to buy another one, but I said I'd make a portable PC for half the cost, and I certainly did!

Pics and build in the spoiler tags:


Spoiler: Warning: Much Mess!





Banana for scale:




Chucked my personal SSD in there as I'm without a PC for the next week and her SSD is still arriving. Ran some stress tests and it seems to work fine.


Now, for the specs:
CPU: Intel i5-4670s
CPU Cooler: Cryorig R7
RAM: 2x4GB Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 Blue
Motherboard: ASRock H81M-ITX
OS Drive: Kingston SSDNow V300 120GB SSD
PSU: Silverstone SFX 300W (yes, this will be stretching the power limit a lot)
GPU: ASUS GTX 960 OC 4GB
Case: Silverstone Milo ML08 with handle


----------



## Pandora's Box

The GTX 1080 Founders Edition arrived yesterday. It's boosting to 1850Mhz after 30 minutes of valley looping. Definite improvement over the Titan X. Super happy with this build now. Also got a a friend buying my old cpu, mobo, ram, and video card


----------



## Gamer388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Not sure how much you have bought already, wouldn't be a bad build but a few thoughts on how it could be improved...
> 
> For gpu I would seriously suggest you look at the RX480, particularly if you can wait till the models with third party coolers are around. Maybe you're getting a good deal on the 960 in which case fine, but $207 on a 960 isn't a good buy at the moment.
> edit - after checking your previous posts if you're more worried about noise than performance at the moment you could go with something like a second hand 750ti and then once all the new gen cards are out eg RX470 / GTX1060 you can consider an upgrade...
> 
> Seems you have the hard drive already but 3.5" for only 1TB doesn't seem worth it, a 2.5" would save quite a bit of space which will just make things easier in a small case. Or if going for 3.5" then better to make the most of it with bigger capacity. Something you can swap later fairly easily though.
> 
> If you're starting from scratch it would be worth getting an SSD now so you can install the OS on it. Will save having to worry about moving it later from the hard drive. But also it's just so worth it for the performance as without it computer will feel slow even with decent cpu etc. If budget is tight 128gb would be enough for OS and main programs and even the cheaper SSDs will blow away a hard disk.
> 
> Motherboard seems like a decent budget option (though I'm not really up to speed on the latest gen) but doesn't come with a wifi card so won't have wifi (obviously) or Bluetooth built it. Worth thinking if you might ever want those in the future as nice to avoid add on dongles etc.
> 
> Enjoy putting your build together!


Yeah the motherboard doesn't have wifi integrated but it's not a problem. I bought a USB wifi key for 10€ on amazon.
There's plenty of unused USB port at the back anyway so why not use them )
And for the GPU I can't wait because I want the pc right now.

GTX1060 isn't an option because too expensive.
SSDs aren't an option for me because way to expensive even on used condition on ebay and on auction.

The price on the list aren't the one I got while buying all the part.
I got the GPU for less than 207$. I spent 203€ for the GPU.
For 32.5€ I dare you to find any hard drive bigger than 1 TB.

The case and all the components that goes inside will cost me 761€.


----------



## El Media Vida

Hi guys, a few weeks ago i finish my build, i hope you like it



















CPU: Core i7 4770K
Mobo: Asus H97i-Plus
GPU: EVGA GTX1070 FE
Cooler: SS AR6
RAM: 8GB @1600MHz Kingston Fury
SSD1: 128GB Adata M.2
SSD2: 800GB Intel SATA3
PSU: Corsair SF600


----------



## jashsu

Finally finished my latest build in a RVZ02 after getting a hold of the STRIX 1080 OC two weeks ago. This is my fourth build, mainly for VR. I ran into a few difficulties due to the CPU cooler height and various vertical daughterboards on the Maximus VIII Impact. More images and details in my PCPartPicker build log.


----------



## n0ti86

hello, can i fit the https://www.computerbase.de/preisvergleich/gainward-geforce-gtx-1070-phoenix-golden-sample-3682-a1456723.html?v=k&hloc=at&hloc=de in this case ?

greetings from germany


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ti86*
> 
> hello, can i fit the https://www.computerbase.de/preisvergleich/gainward-geforce-gtx-1070-phoenix-golden-sample-3682-a1456723.html?v=k&hloc=at&hloc=de in this case ?
> 
> greetings from germany


I would say no, it's 2 and a half slots wide, so not enough room. Would hit the side panel in the RVZ02


----------



## Yzakz

Has some had problems with the PSU in this cases (RVZ-01)? This is the 2nd PSU that died in my build, this one is a Silvertstone SFX Modular 600W (SX600-G) that I bought in october, the first one was a Silverstone SFX non-Modular 450W. I sent a RMA request to Silverstone yesterday, I hope to have an answer by tomorrow


----------



## dublethink

Just swapped out my EVGA FTW pre-order for a Zotac AMP! Extreme- that card is within a couple of mm of all the FTZ01 Case GPU limmits and can still just fit the slim case fans in.... this is going to be crazy.

Also im thinking about getting a slot load bluray drive for the case but there are bascicly none on sale anymore. Will any old laptop slot loading bluray drive off ebay work?


----------



## copperbricks

Hey all, just finished up my build in the RVZ01, and I'm overall really impressed with the case, however I'm not the most impressed with my thermals and noise levels with a noctua nh-l12, with a prolimatech slim 140mm fan on top and a 4790k. Does anyone know if the samuel 17 offers significantly better cooling performance or if there are any other coolers out there that do much better?

thanks


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copperbricks*
> 
> Hey all, just finished up my build in the RVZ01, and I'm overall really impressed with the case, however I'm not the most impressed with my thermals and noise levels with a noctua nh-l12, with a prolimatech slim 140mm fan on top and a 4790k. Does anyone know if the samuel 17 offers significantly better cooling performance or if there are any other coolers out there that do much better?
> 
> thanks


Hi, I have the Samuel 17 is my girlfriends PC and have tried it in the RVZ01 and it's not very good, I'm using the same setup as you, CPU, Cooler and fans and my CPU Temps are usually around 49-50c when gaming and it's quiet. Mind you I have under volted my CPU from 1.25v to 1.075v and taken boost off. Maybe take the cooler off and redo the heat paste and make sure the cooler is sitting correctly. How have you got the BIOS setup? Both fans are PWM are you using the splitter that came with the cooler? are they plugged in to the same fan header? That's the way may fans are set up and they are set to normal for the fan profile (gigabyte board)


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Media Vida*
> 
> Hi guys, a few weeks ago i finish my build, i hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Core i7 4770K
> Mobo: Asus H97i-Plus
> GPU: EVGA GTX1070 FE
> Cooler: SS AR6
> RAM: 8GB @1600MHz Kingston Fury
> SSD1: 128GB Adata M.2
> SSD2: 800GB Intel SATA3
> PSU: Corsair SF600


Awesome build!!! Are you running direct die with that CPU cooler? It's interesting you went with a non-overclocking motherboard...


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jashsu*
> 
> Finally finished my latest build in a RVZ02 after getting a hold of the STRIX 1080 OC two weeks ago. This is my fourth build, mainly for VR. I ran into a few difficulties due to the CPU cooler height and various vertical daughterboards on the Maximus VIII Impact. More images and details in my PCPartPicker build log.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How are the temps on that 1080 STRIX?


----------



## El Media Vida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Awesome build!!! Are you running direct die with that CPU cooler? It's interesting you went with a non-overclocking motherboard...


No, only I do that to remplace the Tim for CL-LP.
Well, first I bought the mobo and after that I saw on FB the CPU at good price.


----------



## copperbricks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Hi, I have the Samuel 17 is my girlfriends PC and have tried it in the RVZ01 and it's not very good, I'm using the same setup as you, CPU, Cooler and fans and my CPU Temps are usually around 49-50c when gaming and it's quiet. Mind you I have under volted my CPU from 1.25v to 1.075v and taken boost off. Maybe take the cooler off and redo the heat paste and make sure the cooler is sitting correctly. How have you got the BIOS setup? Both fans are PWM are you using the splitter that came with the cooler? are they plugged in to the same fan header? That's the way may fans are set up and they are set to normal for the fan profile (gigabyte board)


Yeah I have it undervolted to 1.065v with boost off, at 4.3ghz, and I hit 80c in prime95, I was just wondering if there's a cooler that would allow me to over clock further. If anyone's used the cryorig C1 that looks promising, as it looks like I could fit a full height 140mm fan in on top of it.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copperbricks*
> 
> Yeah I have it undervolted to 1.065v with boost off, at 4.3ghz, and I hit 80c in prime95, I was just wondering if there's a cooler that would allow me to over clock further. If anyone's used the cryorig C1 that looks promising, as it looks like I could fit a full height 140mm fan in on top of it.


80c in Prime95 is ok, it's a stress test, under normal use (gaming, encoding, whatever) you should be under 60c which is very good for an overclocked CPU in a small case
Everyone used Prime95 then panics when they see a BIG number but Prime95 is pushing the CPU way, way more than you would doing anything else. Download HWMonitor and play a game at your max res for an hour then look at them temps. My prime 95 temps are 77c my gaming temps are 49-51c (that's without a overclock so your temps will be a bit higher)


----------



## copperbricks

Yeah I know 80c is alright, I was just looking for something with a little more headroom than that even, but turns out the C1 doesn't play nice with the asus Z97i and this case, so I guess I'll be happy with what I have haha.


----------



## jashsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> How are the temps on that 1080 STRIX?


Pretty good. 73c when running Fire Strike Ultra. Tested at 23c ambient, case filters on, default fan curve.


----------



## jashsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copperbricks*
> 
> Hey all, just finished up my build in the RVZ01, and I'm overall really impressed with the case, however I'm not the most impressed with my thermals and noise levels with a noctua nh-l12, with a prolimatech slim 140mm fan on top and a 4790k. Does anyone know if the samuel 17 offers significantly better cooling performance or if there are any other coolers out there that do much better?
> 
> thanks


You should check out Raizen's low profile cooler overview earlier in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/5940#post_25142475

I had not read that before I picked my cooler, and I went with the Samuel 17 on the basis that it is the heaviest heatsink that will fit this case. Dunno if it was the right call but i'm satisfied with my temps. Prime stress test 73c with CPU cooler on default fan curve (fairly quiet), dust filters on. More details in my PCPP build log: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/bYnnTW


----------



## copperbricks

Hmm that's pretty helpful. I'm definitely open to experimentation, so I think before ordering one of those I'm gonna go ahead and pickup a corsair H55 from my microcenter just to give it a try. And to chime in on the 1080 discussion, I have an evga sc 1080 in mine, with two nf-12s blowing on it at 600rpm, and with the fan curve set to silent and a mild overclock, it doesn't go above 80. I'm sure you could make it a good bit cooler at the cost of more noise though.


----------



## jashsu

Oh you're in a RVZ01. Hm. Idk what the best option is then. Raizen's cooler overview is for RVZ02 height. You could pbb fit an AIO yeah, or a really beefy air cooler.


----------



## copperbricks

Yeah I've seen people cram in H55s on this thread, so I think that might be the best option.


----------



## Haas360

Sorry if this was discussed, I tried searching to no avail.

Does the H5 SF fit the RZV01 ?

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h5-sf-low-profile-liquid-cpu-cooler


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Sorry if this was discussed, I tried searching to no avail.
> 
> Does the H5 SF fit the RZV01 ?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h5-sf-low-profile-liquid-cpu-cooler


Nope wont fit, and from most reviews it loud and not that good at cooling. The H55 fits, with a slim fan fitted not the one that comes with it


----------



## Hammerdin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haas360*
> 
> Sorry if this was discussed, I tried searching to no avail.
> 
> Does the H5 SF fit the RZV01 ?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h5-sf-low-profile-liquid-cpu-cooler


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Nope wont fit, and from most reviews it loud and not that good at cooling. The H55 fits, with a slim fan fitted not the one that comes with it


H50 / H55 can fit with a regular thickness 120mm fan if you align things correctly.


----------



## Yzakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yzakz*
> 
> Has some had problems with the PSU in this cases (RVZ-01)? This is the 2nd PSU that died in my build, this one is a Silvertstone SFX Modular 600W (SX600-G) that I bought in october, the first one was a Silverstone SFX non-Modular 450W. I sent a RMA request to Silverstone yesterday, I hope to have an answer by tomorrow


Haven't recieve response from Silverstone about the RMA form that I sent to them on Saturday, this is the first time that I try to claim warranty from a product bought form Internet and don't know how much time do I have to wait for a response...

Also, nobody answer me if somebody had the same problem due case temperatures, because this is the second PSU from Silverstone that fails me in this case, so I'm considering to change to a little more roomy and ventilated case (but I just love my RVZ01







)


----------



## Maldosam

Hello everyone, and thanks for all your inputs which have been very helpful for my research,

So, I was looking to put an Asus z170i Gaming Pro inside an FTZ01, with a Raijintek Pallas cooler, but I've seen a thread stating it's impossible. Can anyone confirm ? (it appears true, but if anyone could build this combination, I would like to know).

If this is out of the question, what cooler should I pick ?
(sound lazy, but I spent a lot of time to select the Pallas, and I have actually already ordered it with the mobo, and I feel discouraged to go through the cycle again, so... help ?)

Thx


----------



## IsaacM

Hi, well there are some pretty good coolers out there, my personal favorite is the Thermolab LP53, it's all copper and very effective, it's also short enough that you can fit a regular fan above it on the case. The only issue might be availability.


----------



## copperbricks

Yeah, just to follow up, I went ahead and tried an H55 in my case (rvz01) success!! fits in with a noctua nff12 with some difficulty, you need to be very careful with tubes and wires. I have it set to exhaust, and a small 50mm fan sitting inside the back grill to help with taking in air. Temps are good, better than the NF-F12 I was using, 40c idle, and 76c in prime95, but thats with the fan set to be pretty quiet, I'm sure I could get the temps even lower. The fan doesn't go above 1000rpm to maintain that; it can go all the way to 1500. i7 4790k at 4.3ghz at 1.065v. Very happy with this combination.


----------



## jdoo

Hi all, wow what a great thread.

I recently bought an Msi gtx1080 aero and my modified streacom fc10 couldn't handle the increased heat inside the case, which led me to the silverstone ftz01. I'm relatively happy with the case, main downside is it really should have an internal mount for a flirc receiver. Right now I have my flirc mounted behind the dvd slot.

My gtx1080 gets pretty hot though and clocks itself down to around 1708mhz while running 83c so I'm looking at water cooling to address this (although a different case would probably be cheaper)

*Current setup*
Intel i5 6600k
Noctua nh L12 heat sink with top fan removed (amazing hsf)
Asrock fatality z170 itx/ac
8gb ram
Msi gtx1080 aero oc
Internal flirc receiver
Corsair sf600 (tried both the silverstone 450 and 600w sfx psu and found the fan noise unbearable. The corsair is so much better)
3x prolimatech 120mm slim Pwm fans

*Potential liquid cool setup I am looking at*
I read about 200 pages of this thread in the past few days. It looks like a cpu+gpu water setup is pretty hard to make work in this case. Things aren't made easier by the fact that the 3.5" bay reservoir silverstone recommends seems to not exist anymore.

I took a lot of inspiration from these posts
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3110#post_23493348
http://www.overclock.net/t/1575102/sff-build-msi-980-ti-lightning-liquid-cooling-silverstone-ftz01/10#post_24571645

After staring at those pictures and reading this thread I think this custom loop may work:
Reuse all components above as appropriate
Ek gtx1080 block - http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc1080-gtx.html
Ek cool stream se 240 slim radiator - http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-coolstream-se-240-slim-dual.html
Xspc ray storm cpu block - http://www.performance-pcs.com/xspc-raystorm-cpu-waterblock-v3-intel.html
Aquacomputer aqualis eco 100 reservoir - http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-aqualis-eco-100-ml-g1-4.html
Alphacool liang ddc Pwm pump with alphacool plexi top - http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-laing-ddc-pumpe-12v-ddc-1t-plus-pwm.html

I plan on mounting the reservoir the same as user insanity did in the post I linked above. With that pump top I should be able to create a downhill direct line from the res into the pump inlet with the case in horizontal orientation. Otherwise I am hoping to mostly follow the layout of the gtx 980 build.

The total cost is lookin like it will come out around 400-450, which isn't insignificant but the streacom fc10 (and smaller) and the ftz01 are the only cases I could find that look high enough quality to belong in my AV stand.

So, having never water cooled a pc before, am I crazy?


----------



## BournePC

I have FE 1080, but trying to adjust the fan curve might help. Mine was 83C at 1800Mhz clock in tropic hot weather. After adjusting curve its around 50-70C at 2050Mhz.


----------



## Hammerdin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copperbricks*
> 
> Yeah, just to follow up, I went ahead and tried an H55 in my case (rvz01) success!! fits in with a noctua nff12 with some difficulty, you need to be very careful with tubes and wires. I have it set to exhaust, and a small 50mm fan sitting inside the back grill to help with taking in air. Temps are good, better than the NF-F12 I was using, 40c idle, and 76c in prime95, but thats with the fan set to be pretty quiet, I'm sure I could get the temps even lower. The fan doesn't go above 1000rpm to maintain that; it can go all the way to 1500. i7 4790k at 4.3ghz at 1.065v. Very happy with this combination.


Wow nice job. Cool idea with the 50mm fan, is the 50mm loud? Could you post a pic?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So I'm pretty sure now I'm going to ditch the outer plastic shell of the ML07. It adds about an inch all around to the case and I think with some vinyl it could look really good... I'm actually hoping to go with the satin aluminum vinyl over most of the case which will hopefully in turn make the case look almost like a mac... That's my idea but we'll see.. I'm hoping to get my GPU back in the next week or so...


----------



## blasko229

Yzakz,

I actually had problems with the RVZ02 flipping the breaker and shooting out smoke from the power supply but I thought it was some mods I was doing. It seems for me at least that the power supply extension does not make a good connection at the back of the case and if I moved the machine while it was on it would trigger a massive failure. You would also hear it click when I nudged the rear cable. That is actually the reason I've switched cases out of fear of destroying the PSU or even the entire system.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdoo*
> 
> Hi all, wow what a great thread.
> 
> I recently bought an Msi gtx1080 aero and my modified streacom fc10 couldn't handle the increased heat inside the case, which led me to the silverstone ftz01. I'm relatively happy with the case, main downside is it really should have an internal mount for a flirc receiver. Right now I have my flirc mounted behind the dvd slot.
> 
> My gtx1080 gets pretty hot though and clocks itself down to around 1708mhz while running 83c so I'm looking at water cooling to address this (although a different case would probably be cheaper)
> 
> *Current setup*
> Intel i5 6600k
> Noctua nh L12 heat sink with top fan removed (amazing hsf)
> Asrock fatality z170 itx/ac
> 8gb ram
> Msi gtx1080 aero oc
> Internal flirc receiver
> Corsair sf600 (tried both the silverstone 450 and 600w sfx psu and found the fan noise unbearable. The corsair is so much better)
> 3x prolimatech 120mm slim Pwm fans
> 
> *Potential liquid cool setup I am looking at*
> I read about 200 pages of this thread in the past few days. It looks like a cpu+gpu water setup is pretty hard to make work in this case. Things aren't made easier by the fact that the 3.5" bay reservoir silverstone recommends seems to not exist anymore.
> 
> I took a lot of inspiration from these posts
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3110#post_23493348
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1575102/sff-build-msi-980-ti-lightning-liquid-cooling-silverstone-ftz01/10#post_24571645
> 
> After staring at those pictures and reading this thread I think this custom loop may work:
> Reuse all components above as appropriate
> Ek gtx1080 block - http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc1080-gtx.html
> Ek cool stream se 240 slim radiator - http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-coolstream-se-240-slim-dual.html
> Xspc ray storm cpu block - http://www.performance-pcs.com/xspc-raystorm-cpu-waterblock-v3-intel.html
> Aquacomputer aqualis eco 100 reservoir - http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-aqualis-eco-100-ml-g1-4.html
> Alphacool liang ddc Pwm pump with alphacool plexi top - http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-laing-ddc-pumpe-12v-ddc-1t-plus-pwm.html
> 
> I plan on mounting the reservoir the same as user insanity did in the post I linked above. With that pump top I should be able to create a downhill direct line from the res into the pump inlet with the case in horizontal orientation. Otherwise I am hoping to mostly follow the layout of the gtx 980 build.
> 
> The total cost is lookin like it will come out around 400-450, which isn't insignificant but the streacom fc10 (and smaller) and the ftz01 are the only cases I could find that look high enough quality to belong in my AV stand.
> 
> So, having never water cooled a pc before, am I crazy?


Have you looked at the XSPC ION pump/res? http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/ion-pumpreservoir
It's small and would save loads of room being a 2 in 1 (Res and pump)


----------



## jdoo

H
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Have you looked at the XSPC ION pump/res? http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/ion-pumpreservoir
> It's small and would save loads of room being a 2 in 1 (Res and pump)


hey thanks for reading and for the suggestion. The ion is 153mm tall so definitely wouldn't fit in vertical orientation since the ftz01 is around 100mm tall.

Everything I've read online says that horizontal pump/res combo is asking for disaster. Most say that horiz res is a bad idea also but there is just so little room im this case.

The width and depth of the ion are great though at below 60mm. It's a shame they didn't make a shorter one.


----------



## jdoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Have you looked at the XSPC ION pump/res? http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/ion-pumpreservoir
> It's small and would save loads of room being a 2 in 1 (Res and pump)


your post got me thinking again about combo components. I had spent tons of time looking at combo pump/res units without much looking encouraging.

However, a combo pump/block unit would free up the open space next to the psu for a small reservoir, mounted vertically.

Here's what I ordered
Ek gtx1080 block - http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc1080-gtx.html
Ek cool stream se 240 slim radiator - http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-coolstream-se-240-slim-dual.html
Swiftech APOGEE Drive II CPU Waterblock with Integrated Pump - http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-swiftech-apogee-drive-ii-cpu-waterblock-with-integrated-pump-intel-1155-1366-version.html
Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 40 - http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-water-tank-z-multi-40-full-clear-acrylic-version.html

If the single 240mm rad isn't enough for my 1080 and i5, I think I can fit a slim 120mm rad and slim fan above the cpu socket it I remove the heat sink from the pump/block unit, but I thought I'd try the simpler approach first.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Hey all,

Been reading this thread for a while and finally got my build assembled in an ML08B (with handle).

i5 6600K at 4.2GHz
Asus Z170I Pro
16GB Corsair LP 3000MHz DDR4
MSI 780 Ti Gaming
Big Shuriken 2
Corsair 450 watt PSU
Samsung 950 Pro 256GB
Sandisk Extreme Pro 480GB

Everything runs great. Max temps when gaming are mid 60s for the CPU and 75 for the 780 Ti, which is a factory OC open air design. I was worried it was going to run hot, but I think the secret to good temps is running with the filters off. I bought the case largely on the recommendation of Silent PC Review... they had great temps and acoustics on the windowed version, which doesn't have filters - I think their restrictiveness really impedes good airflow. With the filters off, you can easily feel how well the fans pull in air from outside while the hot air flows out above and below due to positive pressure.

And yes, you can run a power hungry graphics card and OCed CPU off a good 450 watt PSU.

Planning to swap out the 780 Ti for an EVGA ACX 980 when my friend upgrades his 980 for a 1080. Really looking forward to having the idle fan off feature of the 9xx. Also I'm going to swap out the stock Shuriken fan for the 140mm/15mm Prolimatech Vortex Sleek and see how that works (will report).

Many thanks to all who have contributed to this thread - it's so helpful and informative.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birthdaymonkey*
> 
> . Also I'm going to swap out the stock Shuriken fan for the 140mm/15mm Prolimatech Vortex Sleek and see how that works (will report).
> 
> Many thanks to all who have contributed to this thread - it's so helpful and informative.


Have done that and it's a bit better but you will have trim the cooling fins, the 120mm scythe fans sits "in" the cooler and there are two raised edges that will need to be removed to fit the vortex correctly. I found it was better to put a full 25mm thick fan on the cooler and the slim fan on the side panel but because the fans are so close you do get more noise with the air turbulence between the fans.


----------



## DarkPassenger

Hi all;

I want to build a rvz02 case and i have few questions.

-cpu will be i5 6500.its stock fan enough for cooling,if not whats your suggestion?

-Rx 480 nitro fits in the case?

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/sapphire-radeon-rx-480-nitro-oc-8192mb-gddr5-pci-express-graphics-card-gx-37b-sp.html

-450 watt silverstone psu is enough for this cpu and graphics card?

-You use standard cables or use something like this for cabling?

https://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Technlogy-Flexible-Short-Modular/dp/B00H7Y3I4M?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

And finally which i must buy for better cooling? Rvz02 with filter or with window?


----------



## jdoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPassenger*
> 
> Hi all;
> 
> I want to build a rvz02 case and i have few questions.
> 
> -cpu will be i5 6500.its stock fan enough for cooling,if not whats your suggestion?
> 
> -Rx 480 nitro fits in the case?
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/sapphire-radeon-rx-480-nitro-oc-8192mb-gddr5-pci-express-graphics-card-gx-37b-sp.html
> 
> -450 watt silverstone psu is enough for this cpu and graphics card?
> 
> -You use standard cables or use something like this for cabling?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Technlogy-Flexible-Short-Modular/dp/B00H7Y3I4M?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


the i5 6500 will be fine with the stock cooler. If you put a fan in the mount directly above the cpu then the stock fan may not ever really spin up.

I would not recommend the silverstone 450 psu. The fan is always on and mine makes a very annoying noise. The silverstone 600 was not any better. I use the corsair sf600 now and it is much much better than either silverstone.

The 450w should be enough though.

Sorry, don't know about the rx480


----------



## DarkPassenger

Thanx for answer.what about corsair sf450?

And i forgot to ask.is there a bag(hand or back) to carry rvz02 like its a laptop?


----------



## jdoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkPassenger*
> 
> Thanx for answer.what about corsair sf450?


should be fine. I ran i5 6600k and gtx970 off the silverstone 450 and both of those parts are higher power usage than what you are looking at.


----------



## gamer1000k

It's been a little while since I was last on this thread (great thread BTW) and now I'm actually semi-seriously planning to replace my gaming desktop with an itx system. Sorry for not reading through the earlier posts to find more of this info (there's a lot of posts in this thread).

I'm planning on the FTZ-01B case, and I had a few questions on how things fit inside.

I want to use a 3.5" HDD, what space does it fit in and what considerations do I need to keep in mind when choosing other parts? Same thing for SFX vs SFX-L PSUs since I've had a hard time nailing down exactly what space gets filled up by the parts and what clearance issues I should be aware of.

My goal is to build a portable, fast, quiet, gaming PC with a lot of storage (this would be my primary PC). From everything I've seen so far on this thread, this is entirely possible with the FTZ-01B. I'm looking at a relatively high end (i7, nvidia gtx 1080) build.

I would like to avoid liquid cooling (less things to go wrong when moving it around), but would also like it to be effectively silent when doing light tasks (netflix), but not overly loud even when under load. I'm willing to undervolt/underclock the CPU/GPU to achieve this, I want fast real world performance but I don't care about setting any benchmark records.

For the motherboard, I want a solid Z170 board (for undervolting/underclocking) with a pcie 4x m.2 slot and a place to mount a high quality laptop wireless card. So far the Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 looks like it would meet these requirements, but I'm open to other options as well. Also, what specific board/cpu cooler/fan combinations tend to work well together (and which ones have clearance issues)? My main goal here is something quiet under load rather than absolute lowest temps.

For the GPU, which manufacturers tend to have the quietest coolers under load (that still fit without clearance issues) and still maintain reasonable temps for extended gaming sessions? Again, I have no problem with tweaking fan profiles and undervolting/underclocking the GPU a little if it makes a big difference in temps/noise. I would also like some tips on how case fans could help with this.

Will everything fit if I put in a SFX-L PSU, nvidia gtx 1080 gpu, 3.5" HDD, optical drive, and 2 2.5" drives? I'm looking at a ~600W psu, not because I need the full power, but because I want it to not have to work as hard under load (and thus be quieter).

Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## skeaono

Just put together this baby with some spare parts laying around.












CPU: Xeon E3-1230 v2 with Noctua L9i
MB: GIGABYTE Z77N-WIFI
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 2x8GB
GPU: RX480 8GB
PSU: Corsair SF600
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 2x128GB Raid 0


----------



## DarkPassenger

Anyone let me know whats the weight of fully(with all components) rvz02?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeaono*
> 
> Just put together this baby with some spare parts laying around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Xeon E3-1230 v2 with Noctua L9i
> MB: GIGABYTE Z77N-WIFI
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 2x8GB
> GPU: RX480 8GB
> PSU: Corsair SF600
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 2x128GB Raid 0


Looks great man! Good job keeping all the cables black. I find it a little awkward having the SSD's above the PCIe extender so you basically have to like bend the cables beneath the CPU cooler but above the PCIe extender... m.2 will be nice when I finally upgrade in a year or 2...
I'm surprised how small that RX480 is in the case... I guess I didn't realize how big my GTX970 strix really is..lol. Hows the performance with that 480?


----------



## jdoo

Leak testing in progress. I had to remove the vertical metal mounting plate near the psu, and also expect that the psu mounting cage will not find its way into the assembled system.

Although the reservoir I got is really small, it is still basically too big for this case. With the psu scooted over and the metal mounting plate removed I think I can make it work though.

Also, there is no way any radiator larger than ek coolstream SE will fit with a 1080gtx and ek reference water block. Even as it is, I have to torque the rad a little bit to get the edge of it to clear the bitspower compression fitting on the block.

The apogee 2 block/pump combo is also a little bigger than I had hoped, with the 90degree fittings I have on there, there is no opportunity for a 120mm rad above the cpu. I may just be able to fit my prolimatech 15mm fan above there.

Finally, FYI to anyone getting the ek water block, remove the stock thermal pads from the vram. They are thicker than the ones that the water block comes with for the vrm and mosfet so you won't get good contact if you leave them on.


----------



## MintFresh

Hello guys,

I decided with the RVZ02 for my mini ITX build. I'll be going with an i7-6700k. Is the AR06 a good enough CPU cooler for this case? The i7-6700k has a TDP of 91w, which is close to the max of the AR06.


----------



## Gamer388

My build is finally done.
I was wondering if I can replace the two fan on the GPU side by 25mm thick fan.

I got a RVZ01 case.

My build is :

SF450
GTX960
i5-6500
The PSU fan never spins it's amazing.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer388*
> 
> My build is finally done.
> I was wondering if I can replace the two fan on the GPU side by 25mm thick fan.
> 
> I got a RVZ01 case.
> 
> My build is :
> 
> SF450
> GTX960
> i5-6500
> The PSU fan never spins it's amazing.


Yes you can change them to better 25mm thick fans, I have 2 120mm Nanoxia 60cfm 14dB fans cooling my R9 Fury


----------



## Microracer

RVZ02 window version - Very Happy with the case.

evga gtx970 SC.
i5 6600k.
Gigabyte z170n
8gb corsair vengeance 2400mhz ddr4.
Thermalright axp-100
Patriot Blast ssd
Silverstone 450w PSU

Gaming allday cool and quiet.


----------



## Fischer707

So any news on where one can buy the ML08b handle separately?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microracer*
> 
> RVZ02 window version - Very Happy with the case.
> 
> evga gtx970 SC.
> i5 6600k.
> Gigabyte z170n
> 8gb corsair vengeance 2400mhz ddr4.
> Thermalright axp-100
> Patriot Blast ssd
> Silverstone 450w PSU
> 
> Gaming allday cool and quiet.


Awesome build man! But gosh...that USB 3.0 header hookup is in the absolute worst place on that motherboard. ew. CPU delid or no?


----------



## Microracer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Awesome build man! But gosh...that USB 3.0 header hookup is in the absolute worst place on that motherboard. ew. CPU delid or no?


Yes it's in a terrible place, but at least it still fits with the cooler in place. whoever designed the USB 20pin hook-up? It's so big!
The motherboard isn't great as doesn't have sufficient heatsinks for proper overclocking, the CPU hasn't been delidid, but it is running 4.1ghz at 1.15v.
Im very surprised by this little case and the skylake i5, my main pc is a 4770k custom water loop, sli7806gb, all overclocked to the max in a monster corsair obsidian 900d.


----------



## michaelsammler

First post first build ?

Replacing ps4 and work/gaming computer for a dedicated gaming/under the tv entertainment system. 1080, occasionally 1440, and 4k next year. Also dig my 3d games and movies (don't judge ?).

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/mBg3bj

GPU place holder till end of August, then see what's what. Need a 3D Blu-ray player suggestion.
Going for quite, cool and future proof. Probably missing a fan and some cables? Any suggestions welcome.
Edit: living in Japan, but visiting the US, so hopefully I can choose best prices from either country.


----------



## Fischer707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fischer707*
> 
> So any news on where one can buy the ML08b handle separately?


Anyone?

Also where can I get the filters or something similar? Got a good deal on a used ML08b but didn't come with handle or filters (everything else included tho).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelsammler*
> 
> First post first build ?
> 
> Replacing ps4 and work/gaming computer for a dedicated gaming/under the tv entertainment system. 1080, occasionally 1440, and 4k next year. Also dig my 3d games and movies (don't judge ?).
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/mBg3bj
> 
> GPU place holder till end of August, then see what's what. Need a 3D Blu-ray player suggestion.
> Going for quite, cool and future proof. Probably missing a fan and some cables? Any suggestions welcome.
> Edit: living in Japan, but visiting the US, so hopefully I can choose best prices from either country.


Damn thats beastly. I was using old copy of PowerDVD (as the player) and AnyDVD (decryption to read them) to play mine; PowerDVD which I got with an old laptop Blu-Ray kept asking to upgrade and not playing so got AnyDVD and now works pretty good, also can now rip them if I choose.


----------



## xcchan

How's the fitting for gtx1070s for the rvz01 or ftz01? Will there be any heating issues if using non ref cards?


----------



## michaelsammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fischer707*
> 
> I was using old copy of PowerDVD (as the player) and AnyDVD (decryption to read them) to play mine; PowerDVD which I got with an old laptop Blu-Ray kept asking to upgrade and not playing so got AnyDVD and now works pretty good, also can now rip them if I choose.


I have powerDVD 15 I use for playing 3D movies I have ripped (friend rips them for me cause my computer has not disk drive). Will it play 3D discs as well? With whatever blu ray player?
I couldn't find the panasonic UJ-265 on amazon.co.jp but found a similar one labeld as 3D. Not sure the difference.

I was going to wait to post till I understood everything a bit better, but the amazon prime sale is now and I thought I might get lucky with an ssd or something.
Power DVD 16 is on sale in Japan for $30 off.


----------



## Jaraii

Hello everyone, I've got a Raven build I want some feedback on:

Primary Components
Case: RVZ01B-E Black
CPU: i7-6700 (65W TDP)
RAM: 32GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2666
MOBO: ASUS ROG Maximus VIII Impact
PS: Silverstone Strider Titanium 600W
Cooling: Silverstone TD03-Slim / Corsair H60
Fans: 3x - NF-F12 iPPC-3000
SSD: PNY CS2211 240GB (OS)
HDD: Seagate ST2000LM007 2TB (Storage)
GC: GTX 1080 (model pending, current candidates EVGA 08G-P4-6286-KR 8GB/ASUS ROG Strix OC)

Other Items
SATA Cables: 2x Silverstone CP11 (very small/easy to route)
Fan Gaskets: 4x Phobya Radiator Gaskets 120mm
Arctic Silver: already on-hand (may need to order if can't find)
Fan Grill: Apevia G-120 (Don't want fan scraping radiator hoses.)

Overall Idea:
Over-engineering, simple as that. Not going too crazy on most components, with a particular focus on low power usage (where possible), and longevity. This setup is intended to use notably less power than my previous build, while running cooler, being significantly smaller, blowing its performance out of the water, and operating for years on end.

For reference, the system I'm replacing is a full tower system, built upon a Sabertooth 990FX AM3+ (the original, not the r2), running a Phenom II X4 (125W TDP), 8gb G.SKILL Ripjaws X DDR3, housed in an Antec DF-85, powered by a Fatal1ty 750W bronze PS, running 2 EVGA GTX480's in SLI. A huge build that has just had parts swapped and moved into different cases over the last 6 years.

Set Components
The processor is nearly top end, while being only 65W TDP. It does sacrifice OC capabilities vs its "K" sibling, but that wouldn't fit the longevity, cool, or low power draw conditions anyways. Cooling it with an AIO should be the final nail in the coffin for any CPU heat issues with this setup. The Motherboard is a bit of splurging for features. The primary reasons are the quality components ASUS put in its high-end boards (remember - longevity), & included software. It includes utilities for fan scaling to utilize those overwhelmingly powerful fans when needed, and keep their noise in check when they're not needed (made easier with the separate fan board). The other main utility included is their RAM Cache program, to utilize the otherwise excessive RAM capacity to speed load times in games. The power supply was a simple choice, and one of the main reasons for using the "E" version of this case. The Titanium certified PS is in there specifically for 2 reasons, besides the modular flat cables. It turns less power into heat (always a good thing), and has a larger/quieter fan than any of the SFX power supplies (and most SFX-L). The choice in case fans is largely just for overhead, able to ramp up pretty high, though at the cost of sound. While I have no intention of ever ramping up to their 3k RPM max (except maybe for the humor of it), I will likely have the fan curve progressing above the 2K limit of their smaller siblings if temps get out of control. On the topic of fans, I have included fan/radiator gaskets in this build. While this is a minor touch, it is there to ensure that the fans are always drawing air through the filters & radiator, and not the gap between the fan and the case/radiator (especially when the filters are dirty and providing more resistance than normal). I know this may seem like an unnecessary/extraneous step, but on my last build, I noticed dust buildup at the edges where the push/pull fans met the radiator. This indicated that some air was being blown past the radiator on the push side, and sucked from around it on the pull side, making it cool less effectively.

Concerns/Questions to you all:
The RAM version itself is one of the main areas of contention, though after my research this seems to be the best fit/performance in a 2 stick 32Gb kit at 1.2V, especially since it is also the lowest height. Another point of debate is the AIO cooler. Right now both the Corsair and Silverstone coolers should theoretically fit. However, with the MOBO having that large protrusion near the CPU, it makes me worry about height interference. The last item up for finalization is the Graphics Card. Aside from availability problems, any recommendations here on solid performing, cool running 1080's?


----------



## Daxelth

Hi everyone, i want to share with you my raven rvz01 build.

Spec:

Case: RVZ01B
MB: Asus z170i pro gaming
CPU: Intel i5 6600K (overclocked to 4.5GHz)
CPU cooler: scythe big shuriken 2 rev b
GPU: Gigabyte gtx 980ti G1 gaming (overclocked to 1450MHz core clock, 8000MHz memory)
PSU: corsair sf600w
RAM:16gb g-skill
Drive: silverstone dvd slim optical drive
HD: samsung 120gb M.2 ssd (os), samsung 850EVO 500gb (gaming), western digital Blue 1TB (storage)

I was able to overclock my 6600k to 4.5ghz replacing the big shuriken stock fan with a noctua nf-f12 and installing the shuriken fan on the top of the noctua to intake air. With the filter on my max temp playing crysis 3 maxed out were 65°C for each core after 2 hours with ambient temp near 21-22°C. When running benchmarks i'm near 72-73°C. Really happy and suprised about that. The shuriken fan is locked via bios at 550rpm.

On the gpu side i have installed 2 noctua nf-s12 to intake air, and set via bios the rpm at 800. Withe the gpu overclocked my max temp was 76°C. That's really great. I love this case and i'm really surprised about the cooling performance. Using noctua fans at low rpm my sistem is dead silent.

What do you think about that??


----------



## puriya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skeaono*
> 
> Just put together this baby with some spare parts laying around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Xeon E3-1230 v2 with Noctua L9i
> MB: GIGABYTE Z77N-WIFI
> RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 2x8GB
> GPU: RX480 8GB
> PSU: Corsair SF600
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 2x128GB Raid 0


Nice build.

What GPU temps do you get?


----------



## jdoo

Had to switch a bunch of parts around but I finally think I've got my ftz01 gtx1080 watercooled setup complete.

My first attempt leaked like a sieve from the rotating joints of the alphacool 90degree bend rotating fittings I had originally purchased. So I went back to the drawing board and got some new parts, rearranged a few things, and cut some plastic.

Very very tight fit but it seems to be working









Build
Cpu - i5 6600k
Gpu - msi aero gtx1080
Motherboard - asrock fatality z170 itx/ac
Ram - 2x4gb generic
Ssd - crucial mx100 512gb
Psu - corsair sf600
IR receiver (in dvd slot) - flirc USB board

Water cooling parts
Pump/cpu block - swiftech apogee drive II
Radiator - hardwarelabs black ice 240gts
Fans - 2x120mm prolimatech usv
Reservoir - aquacomputer aqualis Eco 100
Gpu block - ek gtx1080 copper block
Fittings - bitspower stubby fittings, alphacool 90deg connector fittings
Tubing - primoflex lrt tubing


----------



## Jaraii

That's outstanding Daxelth. I like the build, seems pretty solid. Your pictures actually answered one of my curiosities, as to whether or not the fans would be very visible through the filters on the sides. I'm glad I plan on putting in the black Noctuas. One of your components I had a curiosity about, the power supply. How is its fan noise when the system is under full load? I've heard mixed reviews on those. Also, do you have a picture of the other side when closed? I'm curious about the alignment of the intake fan grille over the CPU.

On the other hand, nice job jdoo! I really want to do a build like that sometime, and was actually pricing out a build doing a similar combination of components in an NCase or Sugo13, but I wanted something more designed for build it and forget it next to the PS4. However, that build looks outstanding, and I bet running those tubes was "fun".

1 question for anyone. Is the spacing of the 2.5" drive mounts able to comfortably fit 9.5mm thick drives too, or is it pretty much restricted to 7mm?


----------



## Jaraii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer1000k*
> 
> It's been a little while since I was last on this thread (great thread BTW) and now I'm actually semi-seriously planning to replace my gaming desktop with an itx system. Sorry for not reading through the earlier posts to find more of this info (there's a lot of posts in this thread).
> 
> I'm planning on the FTZ-01B case, and I had a few questions on how things fit inside.
> 
> I want to use a 3.5" HDD, what space does it fit in and what considerations do I need to keep in mind when choosing other parts? Same thing for SFX vs SFX-L PSUs since I've had a hard time nailing down exactly what space gets filled up by the parts and what clearance issues I should be aware of.
> 
> My goal is to build a portable, fast, quiet, gaming PC with a lot of storage (this would be my primary PC). From everything I've seen so far on this thread, this is entirely possible with the FTZ-01B. I'm looking at a relatively high end (i7, nvidia gtx 1080) build.
> 
> I would like to avoid liquid cooling (less things to go wrong when moving it around), but would also like it to be effectively silent when doing light tasks (netflix), but not overly loud even when under load. I'm willing to undervolt/underclock the CPU/GPU to achieve this, I want fast real world performance but I don't care about setting any benchmark records.
> 
> For the motherboard, I want a solid Z170 board (for undervolting/underclocking) with a pcie 4x m.2 slot and a place to mount a high quality laptop wireless card. So far the Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 looks like it would meet these requirements, but I'm open to other options as well. Also, what specific board/cpu cooler/fan combinations tend to work well together (and which ones have clearance issues)? My main goal here is something quiet under load rather than absolute lowest temps.
> 
> For the GPU, which manufacturers tend to have the quietest coolers under load (that still fit without clearance issues) and still maintain reasonable temps for extended gaming sessions? Again, I have no problem with tweaking fan profiles and undervolting/underclocking the GPU a little if it makes a big difference in temps/noise. I would also like some tips on how case fans could help with this.
> 
> Will everything fit if I put in a SFX-L PSU, nvidia gtx 1080 gpu, 3.5" HDD, optical drive, and 2 2.5" drives? I'm looking at a ~600W psu, not because I need the full power, but because I want it to not have to work as hard under load (and thus be quieter).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any answers.


The 3.5" HDD sits on top of the power supply housing. From what I have read (still finalizing my components as much as possible, so I haven't worked with the case yet) the boards with WiFi built in and nothing obstructing the CPU cooler are best. Bear in mind the ~83mm total CPU cooler height, including the intake fan on the side, when choosing an air cooler. I'm currently working on a "cool as possible while still being powerful" build as well, you can see it in my last post. Not sure I'd recommend the board I listed, since it's expensive for the performance, and may cause problems with coolers.


----------



## Daxelth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaraii*
> 
> That's outstanding Daxelth. I like the build, seems pretty solid. Your pictures actually answered one of my curiosities, as to whether or not the fans would be very visible through the filters on the sides. I'm glad I plan on putting in the black Noctuas. One of your components I had a curiosity about, the power supply. How is its fan noise when the system is under full load? I've heard mixed reviews on those. Also, do you have a picture of the other side when closed? I'm curious about the alignment of the intake fan grille over the CPU.
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the power supply it is very quiet, on idle is dead silent, at full load isn't noiser than gpu fans... My opinion is a great power supply, i also have the silverstone sx600-g and there's nothing to do, the corsair is much better for noise and manufacture quality. So if you have to decide between corsair and silverstone, my opinion, go with corsair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the picture, the allignment is not perfect but is'n a problem, i have great temps and the two fans are completely inaudible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The much noiser component in my build is the western digital hard drive, believe me


----------



## michaelsammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer1000k*
> 
> It's been a little while since I was last on this thread (great thread BTW) and now I'm actually semi-seriously planning to replace my gaming desktop with an itx system. Sorry for not reading through the earlier posts to find more of this info (there's a lot of posts in this thread).
> 
> I'm planning on the FTZ-01B case, and I had a few questions on how things fit inside.
> 
> I want to use a 3.5" HDD, what space does it fit in and what considerations do I need to keep in mind when choosing other parts? Same thing for SFX vs SFX-L PSUs since I've had a hard time nailing down exactly what space gets filled up by the parts and what clearance issues I should be aware of.
> 
> My goal is to build a portable, fast, quiet, gaming PC with a lot of storage (this would be my primary PC). From everything I've seen so far on this thread, this is entirely possible with the FTZ-01B. I'm looking at a relatively high end (i7, nvidia gtx 1080) build.
> 
> I would like to avoid liquid cooling (less things to go wrong when moving it around), but would also like it to be effectively silent when doing light tasks (netflix), but not overly loud even when under load. I'm willing to undervolt/underclock the CPU/GPU to achieve this, I want fast real world performance but I don't care about setting any benchmark records.
> 
> For the motherboard, I want a solid Z170 board (for undervolting/underclocking) with a pcie 4x m.2 slot and a place to mount a high quality laptop wireless card. So far the Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 looks like it would meet these requirements, but I'm open to other options as well. Also, what specific board/cpu cooler/fan combinations tend to work well together (and which ones have clearance issues)? My main goal here is something quiet under load rather than absolute lowest temps.
> 
> For the GPU, which manufacturers tend to have the quietest coolers under load (that still fit without clearance issues) and still maintain reasonable temps for extended gaming sessions? Again, I have no problem with tweaking fan profiles and undervolting/underclocking the GPU a little if it makes a big difference in temps/noise. I would also like some tips on how case fans could help with this.
> 
> Will everything fit if I put in a SFX-L PSU, nvidia gtx 1080 gpu, 3.5" HDD, optical drive, and 2 2.5" drives? I'm looking at a ~600W psu, not because I need the full power, but because I want it to not have to work as hard under load (and thus be quieter).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any answers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaraii*
> 
> The 3.5" HDD sits on top of the power supply housing. From what I have read (still finalizing my components as much as possible, so I haven't worked with the case yet) the boards with WiFi built in and nothing obstructing the CPU cooler are best. Bear in mind the ~83mm total CPU cooler height, including the intake fan on the side, when choosing an air cooler. I'm currently working on a "cool as possible while still being powerful" build as well, you can see it in my last post. Not sure I'd recommend the board I listed, since it's expensive for the performance, and may cause problems with coolers.


I'm with you guys. Going corsair 600 for quite and future. Not sure about the best cooling yet.
The asus Z170I has Wi-Fi.

Here are the builds I looked at to start. Minilake Skywalker is closest to what we are doing.
http://pcpartpicker.com/builds/#e=1176,1061

And Silent Pc Review ran sound and heat tests. Looking good.
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1469-page1.html

Really interested in seeing what you both end up doing for cooling.

Edit: Here is the manual for the FTZ01. I need to print it and take some notes. If I have time I will edit out all the non-english insturctions to slim it down and link it back here.


----------



## dougp

So, I got my Gigabyte G1 Gaming 1080 (so, non-reference cooler) installed in my ML08 and man, they run hot. I think I'm going to have to do the fan mod to exhaust some air. Anyone have the same experience with non-reference coolers?


----------



## Fischer707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougp*
> 
> So, I got my Gigabyte G1 Gaming 1080 (so, non-reference cooler) installed in my ML08 and man, they run hot. I think I'm going to have to do the fan mod to exhaust some air. Anyone have the same experience with non-reference coolers?


Fan mod?


----------



## Jaraii

Dougp:
Sadly, i have not gotten mine yet, since they're generally always sold out, and I won't be back home to the states for another month. On this note though, I think the Linus Tech Tips guys did a review on the new EVGA housing. It was on the 1070, but they both use the same cooler (and they all have basically the same performance between brands). Their main finding, as could be expected, was that performance was basically the same, but the aftermarket cooler was notably better for cooling during overclocking.

You have 2 120's blowing air into the card from the filters right? If so, what fans are they? I've heard a lot of fans don't do so well, unless they're static pressure optimized. This is why I'm going with the Noctua iPPC's.

Edit:
I just realized you said ML08, not ML07. Unfortunately, that case is pretty bad for GPU heat on higher end cards from what I've read. It's got decent airflow, but there's nothing making sure the hot air pushed around by the GPU doesn't just circulate inside the case back to the GPU intakes. I think the cooler cards, such as the new AMD one are more likely to be its style, or a blower style, since it pushes the hot air out of the case. Since you already have the case & card, your best bet is probably a more aggressive fan curve in the cards software. Modding a couple fans on might help, but I'd be worried about aesthetics & space.

Maybe someone here who has built with it, or the RVZ02 has suggestions?

Fischer707, the ML08/RVZ02 have no fan mounts, so in order to have fans you have to modify the case to mount them.


----------



## Jaraii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelsammler*
> 
> I'm with you guys. Going corsair 600 for quite and future. Not sure about the best cooling yet.
> The asus Z170I has Wi-Fi.
> 
> Here are the builds I looked at to start. Minilake Skywalker is closest to what we are doing.
> http://pcpartpicker.com/builds/#e=1176,1061
> 
> And Silent Pc Review ran sound and heat tests. Looking good.
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1469-page1.html
> 
> Really interested in seeing what you both end up doing for cooling.
> 
> Edit: Here is the manual for the FTZ01. I need to print it and take some notes. If I have time I will edit out all the non-english instructions to slim it down and link it back here.


I'm currently looking at a couple AIO liquid coolers. Won't put the build together until end of next month, but will post pics once i do. For the cooler, liquid ones have some challenges with the hoses in this case. See page 12 in this thread for a picture directly from Silverstone on how they recommend to mount AIO's in these cases. For air, there's a ton of well tested recommendations to be found by just randomly hopping around the thread.

I know it just came out, but has anyone built in the new RVZ01-E? It should be basically the same, but I'm wondering about interference from the larger PSU with Liquid coolers on the side panel.


----------



## Fischer707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaraii*
> 
> Fischer707, the ML08/RVZ02 have no fan mounts, so in order to have fans you have to modify the case to mount them.


Link to any builds with pics? Would love to see how they did it.


----------



## cz1g

So I have some left over parts and want to stuff it in this case, but was wondering what cpu fan I should get for a x99 5820k setup in this case. Any ideas? I will not be overclocking.


----------



## michaelsammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaraii*
> 
> I'm currently looking at a couple AIO liquid coolers. Won't put the build together until end of next month, but will post pics once i do. For the cooler, liquid ones have some challenges with the hoses in this case. See page 12 in this thread for a picture directly from Silverstone on how they recommend to mount AIO's in these cases. For air, there's a ton of well tested recommendations to be found by just randomly hopping around the thread.
> 
> I know it just came out, but has anyone built in the new RVZ01-E? It should be basically the same, but I'm wondering about interference from the larger PSU with Liquid coolers on the side panel.


Liquid cooling is out for me since I move a lot. Sounds like a hassle, but my first build so maybe I am wrong.

The Noctuo L12 and the Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B seem to be the two most popular heatsinks. I think I am going with Noctuo cause it looks like it tests a bit better, and the top fan can be moved, so the case fan blows onto the cpu heatsinc from the top side and the extra fan might fit over the gpu since the case has three fan positions but only comes with two fans.

Forgot to link to the manual earlier. Oooops.
FTZ01
Edited out all the non english instructions so not as many pages, but not sure how to combine the new pdf yet. Should go from 40 some pages to about 20 or so. Hopefully I can get to it today.


----------



## inertianinja

So, I was thinking of going with the RVZ01-E so I could repurpose my old ATX PSU, but it's too large.

If i'm going to have to buy a new PSU anyway, is there any reason to go with the RVZ01-E over the regular RVZ01?


----------



## zackfalcon

I'm back from the dead. With my PSU finally here, I managed to re-assemble my CoolerMaster Elite 130 unit into the RVZ02 (non-windowed).

The only thing I need now is a graphics card - split decision between a GTX 1070 and an OC'ed RX 480.

Here's the completed (as of now) build:


Specs:

CPU: Intel Core i7 4790
Mobo: Asus H87I-Plus
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws X DD3 2x8GB
PSU: Silverstone SFX-L 500w
Case: Silverstone RVZ02
SSD: Samsung Evo 850 120GB
HDD1: HGST 1TB 7200rpm
HDD2: WD Green 4TB 5400rpm
ODD: Silverstone Slot-load DVD Drive

Notable changes include:
Getting rid of those SSD Trays. Here's how I did it:

Used a really small hand saw to cut off the bottom hinge of the SSD tray.
Unscrewed the SSD tray parts at the top - the ones that keep the SSD from moving up / down.
I bent back the metal parts that stick out with pliers, then used two blocks of wood (on either side of the case) and a long bar clamp. Tightening the bar clamp bent the hinges (?) back cleanly.
I also attached a small fan to the bottom, in hopes of helping with getting rid of hot air. It does spit out some hot air, so I think it does something.


Changed my stock CPU cooler to a Silverstone AR06. I don't intend to OC my CPU at all, but I heard it gets pretty hot in there, so I thought this might do a better job.

Of note is that I found out that it just fits with my mobo. Barely touches the battery this way. Any other way it will hit the RAM sticks, or (as I found out the hard way), the mobo's 4-pin socket.



With no SSD tray, I was able to fit in a standard-sized HDD and two more small drives, using a bracket of sorts that I made myself. Half of the holes for the HDD are from the actual HDD location on the GPU side. The Slot-load ODD from Silverstone with the included cable fits perfectly.





I plan to change my front LEDs to blue, and to paint the thing grey. Maybe I could add another venting fan for the CPU / Mobo chamber. Any suggestions for those?

I could also use a software to monitor temps. What would you guys recommend?

Cheers.


----------



## Jaraii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> So, I was thinking of going with the RVZ01-E so I could repurpose my old ATX PSU, but it's too large.
> 
> If i'm going to have to buy a new PSU anyway, is there any reason to go with the RVZ01-E over the regular RVZ01?


Only for the same reason I am, which is that you can fit the quieter & more efficient PSU's (platinum and titanium ratings). In exchange for that though, you sacrifice the ability to put in a 3.5" HDD, and an optical drive. This makes it a choice between which fits your build intentions more, not a definite 1 is better than the others.

RVZ01 = Good cooling, 3.5" HDD compatible, Slot load ODD compatible.
RVZ02 = Low cooling, only 2.5" drives, quiet HTPC, smallest of the set, easiest to build in, tray load ODD compatible.
RVZ01-E = Largest range of power, most silence potential, only 2.5" drives (but 3-4 of them).

Bear in mind that the RVZ02 is basically limited to blower style GPU coolers, due to nothing forcing the GPU heat out of the case otherwise. On that topic, Ficher007 I have not seen pictures, just heard it discussed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> I'm back from the dead. With my PSU finally here, I managed to re-assemble my CoolerMaster Elite 130 unit into the RVZ02 (non-windowed).
> 
> The only thing I need now is a graphics card - split decision between a GTX 1070 and an OC'ed RX 480.
> 
> Here's the completed (as of now) build:
> 
> Specs:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 4790
> Mobo: Asus H87I-Plus
> RAM: G.Skill RipJaws X DD3 2x8GB
> PSU: Silverstone SFX-L 500w
> Case: Silverstone RVZ02
> SSD: Samsung Evo 850 120GB
> HDD1: HGST 1TB 7200rpm
> HDD2: WD Green 4TB 5400rpm
> ODD: Silverstone Slot-load DVD Drive
> I plan to change my front LEDs to blue, and to paint the thing grey. Maybe I could add another venting fan for the CPU / Mobo chamber. Any suggestions for those?
> 
> I could also use a software to monitor temps. What would you guys recommend?
> 
> Cheers.


Making it gray w/ blue could be cool, I look forward to pictures if you do. The 1070's can get a bit toasty, but the blower style should be fine from what I've read as long as you're not pushing its performance too much. Between the two, it's just a toss up as to whether you need the performance gain from the 1070 vs the 480. Temp software I personally don't know, I generally use boards with built in thermometers and use their software to monitor/utilize that info. Someone here probably has a recommendation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cz1g*
> 
> So I have some left over parts and want to stuff it in this case, but was wondering what cpu fan I should get for a x99 5820k setup in this case. Any ideas? I will not be overclocking.


Just saw your post. It really depends on which of the cases you're using. Several of the Silverstone & Noctua ones are used heavily in many of these builds.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> I'm back from the dead. With my PSU finally here, I managed to re-assemble my CoolerMaster Elite 130 unit into the RVZ02 (non-windowed).
> 
> The only thing I need now is a graphics card - split decision between a GTX 1070 and an OC'ed RX 480.
> 
> Here's the completed (as of now) build:
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 4790
> Mobo: Asus H87I-Plus
> RAM: G.Skill RipJaws X DD3 2x8GB
> PSU: Silverstone SFX-L 500w
> Case: Silverstone RVZ02
> SSD: Samsung Evo 850 120GB
> HDD1: HGST 1TB 7200rpm
> HDD2: WD Green 4TB 5400rpm
> ODD: Silverstone Slot-load DVD Drive
> 
> Notable changes include:
> Getting rid of those SSD Trays. Here's how I did it:
> 
> Used a really small hand saw to cut off the bottom hinge of the SSD tray.
> Unscrewed the SSD tray parts at the top - the ones that keep the SSD from moving up / down.
> I bent back the metal parts that stick out with pliers, then used two blocks of wood (on either side of the case) and a long bar clamp. Tightening the bar clamp bent the hinges (?) back cleanly.
> I also attached a small fan to the bottom, in hopes of helping with getting rid of hot air. It does spit out some hot air, so I think it does something.
> 
> 
> Changed my stock CPU cooler to a Silverstone AR06. I don't intend to OC my CPU at all, but I heard it gets pretty hot in there, so I thought this might do a better job.
> 
> Of note is that I found out that it just fits with my mobo. Barely touches the battery this way. Any other way it will hit the RAM sticks, or (as I found out the hard way), the mobo's 4-pin socket.
> 
> 
> 
> With no SSD tray, I was able to fit in a standard-sized HDD and two more small drives, using a bracket of sorts that I made myself. Half of the holes for the HDD are from the actual HDD location on the GPU side. The Slot-load ODD from Silverstone with the included cable fits perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to change my front LEDs to blue, and to paint the thing grey. Maybe I could add another venting fan for the CPU / Mobo chamber. Any suggestions for those?
> 
> I could also use a software to monitor temps. What would you guys recommend?
> 
> Cheers.


Glad your all back up and running, BUT the cpu cooler is mounted in the worst orientation.
The fluid in the heat pipes rises when warm and DROPS when cooled, so the way you have the cooler the fluid will drop to the ends rather then dropping back to the cooler plate to take heat from the cpu.








Not sure how much difference it makes but if it's working and your happy with temps then all is good


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZodiacG66*
> 
> Glad your all back up and running, BUT the cpu cooler is mounted in the worst orientation.
> The fluid in the heat pipes rises when warm and DROPS when cooled, so the way you have the cooler the fluid will drop to the ends rather then dropping back to the cooler plate to take heat from the cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how much difference it makes but if it's working and your happy with temps then all is good


I actually had it with the heat pipes down first, but in that orientation, the heat pipes block out the 12v 4-pin socket.

Sideways, and the protrusions or the heat pipes will hit the RAM.

The Asus EZ-Bios tells me that the CPU is around 41 or so degrees Celsius. I dunno if that's good, or if that changes when the system is in use, but for reference, I'm in the Philippines. Temps here are usually upwards of 35 degrees Celsius - and that's outside. Inside, it's even hotter.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Holy cow guys...

so I still have this ASRock Z77E-ITX board... 2500k processor. Moved recently to a new place so I just finally found time to get my setup all hooked up. I'm on comcast cable. Had some internet issues, slow internet recently at my old place, download speed around 20mb up/5mb down with speedtest.net. Tested it this morning at my new place, decided instead of using wifi and the antenna, I'll go oldschool and used a ethernet connection with my 50ft ethernet cord. dang. 165mb up/20mb down... HUGE speed difference. Talk about 0 connection issues now... Couldn't believe how much a difference there is going to wired. Honestly I'm amazed! Anyone should try to go wired if they can. I previously though there wasn't much of a difference, boy was I wrong. And my router is good, the ASUS rt-n66u


----------



## deadravel

hi guys, this is my first post here and my first build.
after researching for almost half a year. finally decided to build my own mitx rig with rvz02

still incomplete, as i will add in another hdd and graphics.




*spec list:*

Proc: i5-6500
MB: MSI H110i pro ac
Ram: Crucial ddr4 2133mhz 8GB x 2
Storage: Sandisk ssd plus 240GB
PSU: Silverstone sfx 450w
Case: Silverstone RVZ02 windowless


----------



## Jaraii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadravel*
> 
> hi guys, this is my first post here and my first build.
> after researching for almost half a year. finally decided to build my own mitx rig with rvz02
> 
> still incomplete, as i will add in another hdd and graphics.
> 
> *spec list:*
> 
> Proc: i5-6500
> MB: MSI H110i pro ac
> Ram: Crucial ddr4 2133mhz 8GB x 2
> Storage: Sandisk ssd plus 240GB
> PSU: Silverstone sfx 450w
> Case: Silverstone RVZ02 windowless


Nice, looks like a good start.

Couple questions though:

What brought you to the Raven?
How fun/difficult was the build?
What is the intended use of this setup?
Are you planning on upgrading your CPU cooling?
If so, to what?
What graphics cards are you looking into?


----------



## deadravel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaraii*
> 
> Nice, looks like a good start.
> 
> Couple questions though:
> 
> What brought you to the Raven?
> How fun/difficult was the build?
> What is the intended use of this setup?
> Are you planning on upgrading your CPU cooling?
> If so, to what?
> What graphics cards are you looking into?


it's almost stock in every aspect. no custom what so ever for now

i like raven series since rvz01, and then rvz02 came out. its more compact n slim than rvz01, i like the ml08 as well but it just doesnt give me a modern feeling to the design, so i pick up rvz02
the build was fun indeed, its my first complete build, i research alot on building rigs and stuff. i build it while watching youtube videos of people building theirs so i can follow along. haha








this setup is use for mostly 1080p high setting gaming, browsing and some productivity works.
upgrading the cpu cooling maybe an option in the future. but i will monitor the temp of the whole rig after i add in my graphic card. if the cpu stock cooler just doesnt provide much cooling then i will change. not sure what cpu cooler yet.
im waiting for OCed rx480 and 1060 benchmarks.


----------



## Jaraii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Holy cow guys...
> 
> so I still have this ASRock Z77E-ITX board... 2500k processor. Moved recently to a new place so I just finally found time to get my setup all hooked up. I'm on comcast cable. Had some internet issues, slow internet recently at my old place, download speed around 20mb up/5mb down with speedtest.net. Tested it this morning at my new place, decided instead of using wifi and the antenna, I'll go oldschool and used a ethernet connection with my 50ft ethernet cord. dang. 165mb up/20mb down... HUGE speed difference. Talk about 0 connection issues now... Couldn't believe how much a difference there is going to wired. Honestly I'm amazed! Anyone should try to go wired if they can. I previously though there wasn't much of a difference, boy was I wrong. And my router is good, the ASUS rt-n66u


Glad you have internet. Are you building that board & CPU into a raven chassis?


----------



## michaelsammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Holy cow guys...
> 
> so I still have this ASRock Z77E-ITX board... 2500k processor. Moved recently to a new place so I just finally found time to get my setup all hooked up. I'm on comcast cable. Had some internet issues, slow internet recently at my old place, download speed around 20mb up/5mb down with speedtest.net. Tested it this morning at my new place, decided instead of using wifi and the antenna, I'll go oldschool and used a ethernet connection with my 50ft ethernet cord. dang. 165mb up/20mb down... HUGE speed difference. Talk about 0 connection issues now... Couldn't believe how much a difference there is going to wired. Honestly I'm amazed! Anyone should try to go wired if they can. I previously though there wasn't much of a difference, boy was I wrong. And my router is good, the ASUS rt-n66u


ya. Wifi is cool and all but ethernet is full throttle. I bought an ethernet switch so everything can be cabled up. TV, NAS, Computer, receiver, wifi router. Steam downloads are a dream now. 5GHz wifi is no joke though. Wish my chromecast had it.


----------



## michaelsammler

My third computer, and first one I will build (my other two being macbook and an iMac). So I might have 4 dumb questions right now.

1. With the FTZ01 case, the manual says, GPU width limit with card holder installed 131.6mm width, 68mm thick, 330mm length.

My friend just got a GTX 1070 ARMOR 8G OC which measures 140 x 37 x 279. So it would be too wide for the FTZ01 unless I did not use the card holder for my case? Is that safe?
And the 1070 thickness looks small. Is that without the fans? Just trying to get an idea of what to look for. I want a 1080, but if I do not go FE, which cards will work? Tried searching this forum for other 1080 users and this case, but did not see any.

2. The video card lines up with the back of the case so the DP and HDMI ports are accessible? I had assumed the GPU ports hooked up to the motherboard, and monitors hooked up to the mobo accessible ports. But realized today I would need two Display Ports. The mobo has one, but the GPU has three. So the mobo has a small gpu? For setting up BIOS or something? And everyone just uses the GPU Display ports, right?

3. Since I decided to sell my iMac (late 2012 still go for almost $1500 used) and get a 34" curved monitor. But I still need to do a lot of photoshop comic coloring. Which might change my intended gaming build a little. I already have windows 10, and I can switch both photoshop and Manga Studio 5 to windows, so I don't need any new software.

But would I need to reconsider any parts? Maybe RAM I guess? Not sure how much the motherboard effects art software...

CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM CPU Cooler
Motherboard: Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
Memory: G.Skill TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory
Storage: Sandisk X400 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Founders Edition Video Card
Case: Silverstone FTZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case
Power Supply: Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
Optical Drive: Panasonic UJ-265 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer

4. To play 3D disks I need a 3D capable player? Or just software (which I have). I don't want to rip all my 3D movies, but I guess I could. Suggested players? I could always go external as well I guess.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelsammler*
> 
> My third computer, and first one I will build (my other two being macbook and an iMac). So I might have 4 dumb questions right now.
> 
> 1. With the FTZ01 case, the manual says, GPU width limit with card holder installed 131.6mm width, 68mm thick, 330mm length.
> 
> My friend just got a GTX 1070 ARMOR 8G OC which measures 140 x 37 x 279. So it would be too wide for the FTZ01 unless I did not use the card holder for my case? Is that safe?
> And the 1070 thickness looks small. Is that without the fans? Just trying to get an idea of what to look for. I want a 1080, but if I do not go FE, which cards will work? Tried searching this forum for other 1080 users and this case, but did not see any.
> 
> 2. The video card lines up with the back of the case so the DP and HDMI ports are accessible? I had assumed the GPU ports hooked up to the motherboard, and monitors hooked up to the mobo accessible ports. But realized today I would need two Display Ports. The mobo has one, but the GPU has three. So the mobo has a small gpu? For setting up BIOS or something? And everyone just uses the GPU Display ports, right?
> 
> 3. Since I decided to sell my iMac (late 2012 still go for almost $1500 used) and get a 34" curved monitor. But I still need to do a lot of photoshop comic coloring. Which might change my intended gaming build a little. I already have windows 10, and I can switch both photoshop and Manga Studio 5 to windows, so I don't need any new software.
> 
> But would I need to reconsider any parts? Maybe RAM I guess? Not sure how much the motherboard effects art software...
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
> Memory: G.Skill TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory
> Storage: Sandisk X400 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive
> Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Founders Edition Video Card
> Case: Silverstone FTZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case
> Power Supply: Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
> Optical Drive: Panasonic UJ-265 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer
> 
> 4. To play 3D disks I need a 3D capable player? Or just software (which I have). I don't want to rip all my 3D movies, but I guess I could. Suggested players? I could always go external as well I guess.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


CPU Cooler - Noctua NH-L12 won't fit unless you change the top 120mm fan for a thin (12/15mm) fan
Recommend the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B, you can put a full 25mm thick fan on the cooler and a slim fan on the intake to make a really good cooling option
memory will need to be under 40mm in height to fit under most sff coolers unless its a 92mm fan cooler like the Argon AR06
The corsair PSU are very good but someone said the power connector is mounted in an odd way so it's hard to make the power lead reach it, you would need to look a few pages back as it's posted there.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

How much you guys think I could get for my ASUS GTX 970 Strix? I'm getting my replacement card tomorrow and the 1060 just dropped. Looks like a good 10-15% performance increase over the 970 and an additional +10% automatically with overclocking which is actually more around 15% given most reviews... I'd see about a 15-20% performance boost over an overclocked 970 and a reduction in power by 33%. With a 450w PSU that might be just what I need to be able to pick up a 6700k in the future too...


----------



## Llama_Ops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*
> 
> I figured out how to mount a h55 and a full thickness fan into the RVZ01, thought I'd share as I've only seen it done with slim fans. You just have to mount the pump diagonally in the case so the fittings face towards the top left (or bottom right) bracket screw. This allows the hoses to lay down flat on both sides of the pump, no kinks and the side panel closes no problem. There is even enough space left between the pump and the fan that it may be possible to do push pull with slim fans.
> 
> crappy phone pics


You're an absolute champion, managed to get an NF-F12 on a H55 in my new FTZ01 build thanks to you


----------



## Llama_Ops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*
> 
> I figured out how to mount a h55 and a full thickness fan into the RVZ01, thought I'd share as I've only seen it done with slim fans. You just have to mount the pump diagonally in the case so the fittings face towards the top left (or bottom right) bracket screw. This allows the hoses to lay down flat on both sides of the pump, no kinks and the side panel closes no problem. There is even enough space left between the pump and the fan that it may be possible to do push pull with slim fans.
> 
> crappy phone pics


You're an absolute champion, managed to get an NF-F12 on a H55 in my new build thanks to you


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Subbed in a new video card, and my ML08B-H build is more or less complete. *NOW WITH PICS*

i5 6600K at 4.2GHz
Asus Z170I Pro
16GB Corsair LP 3000MHz DDR4
EVGA 1070 SC ACX 3.0
Scythe Big Shuriken 2
Corsair 450 watt PSU (seriously, why would you want more in this case?)
Samsung 950 Pro 256GB
Sandisk Extreme Pro 480GB

Everything runs beautifully. Max temps when gaming are high 50s for the CPU and 72 for the 1070... with GPU fans at 886 RPM... The machine is pretty much silent at idle, quieter than my previous Fractal XL-R2 + NH-D14 @5v system - though it's a touch louder under load. I have a Prolimatech 140x15mm Vortex fan in my possession but haven't tried to fit it yet - not too interested in clipping off fins on the Big Shuriken HSF to make it fit, but I may try to see if it'll go on without needing the dremel.

To those who are having heat issues with non-reference coolers, just take off those restrictive filters. Spray your case out with compressed air every couple of months and enjoy the temps and quiet.


----------



## Hammerdin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Llama_Ops*
> 
> You're an absolute champion, managed to get an NF-F12 on a H55 in my new build thanks to you


Cool







The NF-F12 is old news for me, im ready to try the new corsair ML fan


----------



## Jaraii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NF-F12 is old news for me, im ready to try the new corsair ML fan


That has piqued my interest. I don't think it'll be a good fit for my CPU rad, (seems like less SP than the NF-F12 iPPC 3000's, but would be outstanding for the GPU fans I think. Yes, I'm aware of the noise the industrial Noctuas can make, this is a performance build, not a silent one *☻*.
edit: See next post!


----------



## Jaraii

Surprised not to see anyone chime in on this since yesterday. I did some more research, and have found the following info comparing the Corsair and Noctua fans. These are the maximum stats:

*Corsair ML120-Pro*

2400 RPM
75 CFM
37 dB(A)
4.2 mm H₂O static pressure
0.225 A power draw
*Noctua NF-F12 iPPC-2000 PWM*

2000 RPM
71.7 CFM
29.7 dB(A)
3.94 mm H₂O static pressure
0.1 A power draw
Runs at slightly less output, with 20% less noise, and half the power draw.

*Noctua NF-F12 iPPC-3000 PWM*

3000 RPM
109.8 CFM
43.5 dB(A)
7.63 mm H₂O static pressure
0.3 A power draw
At full power surpasses every important trait at the cost of 15% more noise and 50% power increase.
On a curve, surpasses every single trait.

*In Conclusion:*
The Corsairs sound awesome, but they seem to fall short in every single category when compared to the Noctua 3000's on a fan curve, and the 2000's in some categories when full throttle. This is especially true in our little Raven cases, as the static pressure is immensely important for pulling air through the filters and creating the positive pressure needed to force air through our coolers and GPU's. Overall I think these fans have an outstanding potential when it comes to that mag-lev bearing design for reducing motor noise, but they need to step up their fan blade design to compete with Noctua.

This raises the question though, have you guys found any fans that beat these stats?


----------



## artikle

Guys, this is kind of urgent. Does the Zotac GTX 1070 amp extreme gpu fit in the rvz02/ml08 case? I am not smart enough to be able to figure it out from the case manual it seems. Thank you,


----------



## Llama_Ops

Thought I'd share my new build

Case: Silverstone Fortress FTZ01
CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K OC'd to 4.7Ghz
AIO: Corsair Hydro H55
AIO Fan: Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 2000RPM
Mobo: ASUS Z170I-Pro Gaming
RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX [email protected]
SSD: Samsung 750 EVO 250GB SSD
HDD: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB WD10EZEX
PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG

Still awaiting the arrival of my GTX 1080 (Australian prices are whack so I've ordered from Newegg)

And for some pics


----------



## NsLm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artikle*
> 
> Guys, this is kind of urgent. Does the Zotac GTX 1070 amp extreme gpu fit in the rvz02/ml08 case? I am not smart enough to be able to figure it out from the case manual it seems. Thank you,


I have the RVZ01 and the Zotac Amp Extreme 1070 didn't fit because of the bulky power cables I have, it could maybe just fit if you use low profile cables, but that's a maybe. I was able to squeeze it inside the case when I took the fan shroud off and installed it with just the heat sink, using two Noctua F12 intake fans as the GPU fans.

Another problem with the Amp Extreme is that it needs 8+8 power plugs, which my 450w sfx didn't have. I used a 8+6 cable and put the 6 pin connector into a 2x6 to 8 adapter with the other one empty and that seems to work, but I had to sqeeze the card a little to get the screws in place because of the power cables.


----------



## Hammerdin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaraii*
> 
> Surprised not to see anyone chime in on this since yesterday. I did some more research, and have found the following info comparing the Corsair and Noctua fans.
> 
> These are the maximum stats:
> 
> This raises the question though, have you guys found any fans that beat these stats?


Nice, i was looking at the PPC 2000 as well, hadnt fully spec'd the new corsair fan yet, i think if you were looking for LED they would be the way to go but for pure performance its still Noctua.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Llama_Ops*
> 
> Thought I'd share my new build
> 
> Case: Silverstone Fortress FTZ01
> CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K OC'd to 4.7Ghz
> AIO: Corsair Hydro H55
> AIO Fan: Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 2000RPM
> Mobo: ASUS Z170I-Pro Gaming
> RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX [email protected]
> SSD: Samsung 750 EVO 250GB SSD
> HDD: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB WD10EZEX
> PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG
> 
> Still awaiting the arrival of my GTX 1080 (Australian prices are whack so I've ordered from Newegg)


Wow thats super clean! I like it.


----------



## Jaraii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Llama_Ops*
> 
> Thought I'd share my new build
> 
> Case: Silverstone Fortress FTZ01
> CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K OC'd to 4.7Ghz
> AIO: Corsair Hydro H55
> AIO Fan: Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 2000RPM
> Mobo: ASUS Z170I-Pro Gaming
> RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX [email protected]
> SSD: Samsung 750 EVO 250GB SSD
> HDD: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB WD10EZEX
> PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG
> 
> Still awaiting the arrival of my GTX 1080 (Australian prices are whack so I've ordered from Newegg)


Noice. The ITX Fortress really does have a clean look to it, I just wish they would hurry up and release the E variant (if they're even planning to).

On the other hand, are you using more Noctuas to cool the GPU area, or just using the fans included in the case?


----------



## Llama_Ops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaraii*
> 
> Noice. The ITX Fortress really does have a clean look to it, I just wish they would hurry up and release the E variant (if they're even planning to).
> 
> On the other hand, are you using more Noctuas to cool the GPU area, or just using the fans included in the case?


Ordered the EVGA ACX 3, so I'm just going to run the two fans that came with it, if temps aren't where I like I'll see if I can fit a pair of the Noctuas in


----------



## Daxelth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Llama_Ops*
> 
> Ordered the EVGA ACX 3, so I'm just going to run the two fans that came with it, if temps aren't where I like I'll see if I can fit a pair of the Noctuas in


Nice build Llama_Ops, what temps do you get on the cpu??


----------



## Llama_Ops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daxelth*
> 
> Nice build Llama_Ops, what temps do you get on the cpu??


About 22 on idle and 68-70 on full load


----------



## Fischer707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeofblade*
> 
> As for non-blower coolers, modding three 80mm fan ports under the handle and mounting 80mmX15mm fans seems to have some very positive effects for venting cards that don't blow out a slot vent. I know my system with a Gigabyte G1 980ti gets pretty hot, and the design is similar to your 1080. And those fans help considerably.


What did you use to make the holes? Where can I get the fans at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sallekmo*
> 
> a little bit more info on how you got them would be appreciated, ive wanted a handle since it came out, but they said theyll be selling a custom handle for the rvz02 sometime in june.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tobo*
> 
> Did you get the handle from a ML08 or does Silverstone actually sell them?


Contact Silverstone, ask for RMA and tell them you need a handle for ML08b. I just did this and got handle and 2 filters with $12 shipping but received it very quickly.


----------



## Jaraii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*
> 
> Nice, i was looking at the PPC 2000 as well, hadnt fully spec'd the new corsair fan yet, i think if you were looking for LED they would be the way to go but for pure performance its still Noctua.


Agreed. I think the principle has great potential in reducing motor noise, and would be very interested in what Noctua could do with a similar bearing setup, especially if they made it with the dust & moisture protection they put into the iPPC series. Could be some seriously quiet and long lasting fans. All this drooling over stats has been making waiting to build my rig frustrating. Most of the parts are on their way now, but I won't be able to build it until I get back. My main concern is the fit of doing the Rad+25mm fan over the ASUS Maximus Impact VIII. Those daughter boards seem like they will be difficult to route the tubes around. Anyone dealt with this board here?


----------



## SolidStateMagic

Looking to put together a build for video editing at home and VR showcasing in the field. What are the preferred CPU cooler options and is there a recommended 1070 partner card for use in the ML08? I listed two potentials in my part list, but both seem to have their share of detractors. I'd also be extremely grateful for any other general feedback about the build plan.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($344.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($44.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Silverstone AR06 40.2 CFM CPU Cooler ($39.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($169.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($169.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 950 PRO 256GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($186.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Silverstone ML08B-H HTPC Case ($80.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($94.99 @ B&H)
*Total:* $1132.91
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-07-24 11:45 EDT-0400_


----------



## Jaraii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolidStateMagic*
> 
> Looking to put together a build for video editing at home and VR showcasing in the field. What are the preferred CPU cooler options and is there a recommended 1070 partner card for use in the ML08? I listed two potentials in my part list, but both seem to have their share of detractors. I'd also be extremely grateful for any other general feedback about the build plan.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($344.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *CPU Cooler:* Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($44.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *CPU Cooler:* Silverstone AR06 40.2 CFM CPU Cooler ($39.99 @ Newegg)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($169.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($169.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Samsung 950 PRO 256GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($186.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Case:* Silverstone ML08B-H HTPC Case ($80.98 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($94.99 @ B&H)
> *Total:* $1132.91
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-07-24 11:45 EDT-0400_


Looks like a nice build. Unfortunately, there is a lot of mixed info right now regarding best GPU setup. The brand/model is entirely up to preference & availability. However, the important choice is between blower or open configuration. Generally, a blower should work best in scenarios like this, where there is nothing forcing the hot air out of the GPU section if you use an open air cooler. But people have gotten decent results with both, especially with modding the case.

CPU coolers, I would honestly dig through this thread for best performing compatible air coolers. I'm working with the OP to try and get a more up to date listing of best parts for these cases, since the info there is over a year old. There are quite a few good air coolers mentioned here. Top ones are several Noctua, Silverstone, & the Big Shuriken you have listed. Just check board compatibility & overall height and you should be golden. Also make sure the fan you choose on it has good SP, since that's the most critical trait in these builds.

I know it's not one of the things you were asking about, but the Corsair SFX/SFX-L power supplies have been repeatedly touted as being better & quieter here, so it's worth looking into for this build.


----------



## Jaraii

Random question to everyone who has built in these cases. Do you think it is reasonably possible to mod the GPU fan intake mounts to mount 140's? From the pictures I've seen, it should work pretty well. Also may do the same for the CPU intake later.
I have 2 plans for going about this.

First Plan: Utilize current bottom-Center holes, and create new ones for the other corners, resulting in them being centered a bit higher.

Second plan: Cut out entire fan grille section and replace with metal grate centered wherever I want it.

Overall the second option is the most appealing, and the most prone to spectacular failure. I plan to make my own filters for whichever option I choose. I may hold off until a fortress version of the E variant comes out, as the aluminum case would better fit this mod. (SilverStone if you're watching this thread anymore, please make 140mm fan mounts standard on all future ITX cases, they are both quieter and better for performance builds)

3 weeks and I can get working on this, very excited!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

6700k + GTX970 + Silverstone 450w Gold PSU will be ok right??? I've read alot that it'll be no problem but I just want to be sure... I plan on ditching my 3 SSD's for 1 M.2 drive which will save on some power...

Have you guys noticed the Silverstone case doesn't really ventilate the PSU that well? The fan holes are ok but the exhaust holes are pretty off... I'd say 1/5th of the PSU vents are actually blocked off by the bottom portion of the holes at the top where they stop... I'm definitely getting my dremel out and going to town to get my PSU some better airflow..It'll need it with a 6700k...


----------



## surfacenormal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 6700k + GTX970 + Silverstone 450w Gold PSU will be ok right??? I've read alot that it'll be no problem but I just want to be sure... I plan on ditching my 3 SSD's for 1 M.2 drive which will save on some power...


I have this exact setup overclocked and no issues at all on ML-08, but with a 600w PSU. Noticed a bit of heat soak when doing 100% cpu for minutes at a time, and it would downclock to around 4.2. Added a small exhaust fan and now it can do 4.5 all day.


----------



## caltex

Hello everyone! I have ftz01 build w/ i7 6700k & td03-slim and twin frozr msi gaming gtx 980. I'm wondering that it's possible to get both - a cpu and gpu - aio-cooled? Does it fit to the ftz01? Has anyone tried?


----------



## ZodiacG66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caltex*
> 
> Hello everyone! I have ftz01 build w/ i7 6700k & td03-slim and twin frozr msi gaming gtx 980. I'm wondering that it's possible to get both - a cpu and gpu - aio-cooled? Does it fit to the ftz01? Has anyone tried?


Possible but not recommended, usually you would want at least a 120mm rad per item on a loop. So a 240 rad would cool a GPU and CPU loop without overclocking. If you used the fractal 240 aio and a water block for the GPU you may be able to mount the 240 rad in next to the GPU but the fans would need to be on the outside blowing in


----------



## deadravel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadravel*
> 
> hi guys, this is my first post here and my first build.
> after researching for almost half a year. finally decided to build my own mitx rig with rvz02
> 
> still incomplete, as i will add in another hdd and graphics.
> *spec list:*
> 
> Proc: i5-6500
> MB: MSI H110i pro ac
> Ram: Crucial ddr4 2133mhz 8GB x 2
> Storage: Sandisk ssd plus 240GB
> PSU: Silverstone sfx 450w
> Case: Silverstone RVZ02 windowless


updated my rvz02 with another hdd and zotac gtx1060 amp!

just realize the graphic card is so short.



tuck some cables through the cut out to the other side, not sure will get better airflow or not


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Llama_Ops*
> 
> Thought I'd share my new build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Silverstone Fortress FTZ01
> CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K OC'd to 4.7Ghz
> AIO: Corsair Hydro H55
> AIO Fan: Noctua NF-F12 Industrial PPC 2000RPM
> Mobo: ASUS Z170I-Pro Gaming
> RAM: 16GB Kingston HyperX [email protected]
> SSD: Samsung 750 EVO 250GB SSD
> HDD: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB WD10EZEX
> PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG
> 
> Still awaiting the arrival of my GTX 1080 (Australian prices are whack so I've ordered from Newegg)
> 
> And for some pics


Nice build. You don't see many FTZ01 builds in this thread.I have the same case, but in silver.


----------



## Daxelth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice build. You don't see many FTZ01 builds in this thread.I have the same case, but in silver.


Nice build man, spec??


----------



## Sasomial

Hello everyone. Last week I became a proud owner of an RVZ02 and it was the first PC I put together myself. I would like to ask if I will be able to fit a Sapphire Nitro R9 Fury.

Here are the card specs: link

Length and widthwise I don't see a problem but I am not sure about the 45mm thickness. Will I be able to close that lid?


----------



## Jaraii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice build. You don't see many FTZ01 builds in this thread.I have the same case, but in silver.


I'm interested in the specs as well. Particularly the Cooler on the GPU. Is it an aftermarket, or just has the shroud removed? I want to do the same thing with mine in the RVZ01-E.

As to the FTZ chassis, if they release an E variant with the same layout but with ATX PSU, then I'll be buying one on launch and moving my build into it. I love the looks of the fortress versions, but there isn't a good quiet Titanium efficiency SFX/SFXL PSU, or any at all that I know of.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasomial*
> 
> Hello everyone. Last week I became a proud owner of an RVZ02 and it was the first PC I put together myself. I would like to ask if I will be able to fit a Sapphire Nitro R9 Fury.
> 
> Here are the card specs: link
> 
> Length and widthwise I don't see a problem but I am not sure about the 45mm thickness. Will I be able to close that lid?


The manual says 43mm. That is fairly close, but the card will likely be pressed up against the case. However, it says without the brace the limits are different, though I'm not sure if it's in the direction you need. If that card has a backplate included in those dimensions, you will likely be fine though. I'd download and read through the manual a bit to make sure.


----------



## Llama_Ops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaraii*
> 
> I'm interested in the specs as well. Particularly the Cooler on the GPU. Is it an aftermarket, or just has the shroud removed? I want to do the same thing with mine in the RVZ01-E.
> 
> As to the FTZ chassis, if they release an E variant with the same layout but with ATX PSU, then I'll be buying one on launch and moving my build into it. I love the looks of the fortress versions, but there isn't a good quiet Titanium efficiency SFX/SFXL PSU, or any at all that I know of.


Isn't the SX-700LPT a Platinum rated unit?


----------



## Sasomial

I guess the thickness figure includes the backplate. Backplate is what, 2 mm? I will take a ruler and check if the distance from the slot to the wall is indeed 43 mm or more.


----------



## Cakefish

Which is better for an i7-6700k/GTX 1080 gaming build, the FTZ01 or the RVZ01-E?

I can't decide between them. I've never built a PC before, I'm new to all this. Please help me decide!


----------



## Jaraii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakefish*
> 
> Which is better for an i7-6700k/GTX 1080 gaming build, the FTZ01 or the RVZ01-E?
> 
> I can't decide between them. I've never built a PC before, I'm new to all this. Please help me decide!


The biggest difference between them has more to do with what you want to put into it. I'll lay out the advantages/disadvantages below. As far as performance overhead, you can accomplish the same performance with the same parts in either of those 2 cases. With this being a first build, just bear in mind these cases will require more planning & work than a larger case. However, the reward is a powerful little case that stands out with its small size for its power. I'd dig through this thread and check compatibility listings before buying too many parts, as the CPU cooler can be a tricky purchase, including the ram clearance.

FTZ01:

Aluminum exterior.
Able to mount 1 3.5" HDD.
Up to 2x 2.5" drives.
Able to mount a slim slot-load optical drive
Sleek looks.
More durable.
Uses SFX/SFX-L Power Supply, which is often more noisy/expensive per power than ATX.
SFX/SFX-L Power supply leaves more room for cable management.
RVZ01-E:

Plastic Exterior.
No 3.5" drives.
Up to 4x 2.5" drives
No optical disk drive compatibility.
Lighter weight.
ATX Power Supply compatible, generally cheaper/quieter per power than SFX/SFX-L.
Looks like a game console.


----------



## Jaraii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Llama_Ops*
> 
> Isn't the SX-700LPT a Platinum rated unit?


There are a few Platinum rated SFX-L's I believe, but Titanium is a higher rating. I was specifically going for higher efficiency, so less heat is generated by the PSU under load, though the differences between Titanium and Platinum ratings are admittedly slim. I also had a more modding related reason for going for an ATX PSU.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daxelth*
> 
> Nice build man, spec??


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaraii*
> 
> I'm interested in the specs as well. Particularly the Cooler on the GPU. Is it an aftermarket, or just has the shroud removed? I want to do the same thing with mine in the RVZ01-E.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As to the FTZ chassis, if they release an E variant with the same layout but with ATX PSU, then I'll be buying one on launch and moving my build into it. I love the looks of the fortress versions, but there isn't a good quiet Titanium efficiency SFX/SFXL PSU, or any at all that I know of.
> The manual says 43mm. That is fairly close, but the card will likely be pressed up against the case. However, it says without the brace the limits are different, though I'm not sure if it's in the direction you need. If that card has a backplate included in those dimensions, you will likely be fine though. I'd download and read through the manual a bit to make sure.


Specs
Case - FTZ01S
SSD - Corsair 250GB
Mobo - Gigabyte GA-H61N-USB3
CPU - i7-2700k cooled with a Raijintek Pallas and a NF-A15 PWM
GPU - Evga 980Ti cooled with a Raijintek Morpheus and x2 NF-F12
RAM - Kingston HyperX FURY 16GB Kit
PSU - SilverStone 500W SFX-L


----------



## Llama_Ops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaraii*
> 
> There are a few Platinum rated SFX-L's I believe, but Titanium is a higher rating. I was specifically going for higher efficiency, so less heat is generated by the PSU under load, though the differences between Titanium and Platinum ratings are admittedly slim. I also had a more modding related reason for going for an ATX PSU.


Ah yep, for some reason i was thinking about Platinum not Titanium


----------



## max883

I am impresed With how quiet this GPU is! The fan speed never goes over 40%. It gets cooled by the Noctua fanns that puls cooled air from aoutside the case smile.gif


----------



## Jaraii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am impresed With how quiet this GPU is! The fan speed never goes over 40%. It gets cooled by the Noctua fanns that puls cooled air from aoutside the case smile.gif


What's the specs? Also, nice touch with the XBox logo.


----------



## max883

I7 4790K With H55
Evga gtx 1080 acx 3.0
16.gb mem
Asus Z97
Silverstone 650W
2X noctua 120mm NF-S12A fans. very silent! and moves alot of air!

Tryed to make it look like the Xbox one


----------



## WeiZhong

Good Day guys,

I have been reading through the thread but have not found a conclusive answer to my question.

The question being; *How does an open-air cool GPU performs in the RVZ02B/RVZ02B-W? Is the temperature really bad that only blower styled gpu is recommended?*

I have found this youtube video interesting as an open air cooler is used(msi gtx 970 gaming 4g) and his temperature are well below 70C which isn't that bad. However, his ambient is not mentioned.

Link: 




Hence, I have come to the helpful community of the owners club for some answers! I will like to know what gpu are you running on the RVZ02B-W and non windowed version. And how are the temperatures!

Many thanks!

Regards,
WZ


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeiZhong*
> 
> Good Day guys,
> 
> I have been reading through the thread but have not found a conclusive answer to my question.
> 
> The question being; *How does an open-air cool GPU performs in the RVZ02B/RVZ02B-W? Is the temperature really bad that only blower styled gpu is recommended?*
> 
> I have found this youtube video interesting as an open air cooler is used(msi gtx 970 gaming 4g) and his temperature are well below 70C which isn't that bad. However, his ambient is not mentioned.
> 
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, I have come to the helpful community of the owners club for some answers! I will like to know what gpu are you running on the RVZ02B-W and non windowed version. And how are the temperatures!
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Regards,
> WZ


We've tested RVZ02 extensively during its development and found open air coolers to be better than blower style coolers in this case.

We've even recommended this officially in RVZ02's user manual (page 21):
http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-RVZ02-Manual.pdf


----------



## WeiZhong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> We've tested RVZ02 extensively during its development and found open air coolers to be better than blower style coolers in this case.
> 
> We've even recommended this officially in RVZ02's user manual (page 21):
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-RVZ02-Manual.pdf


Ahh, should have just looked there. Anyway, It great to know this information. Especially when it comes from a vendor reps.

Now my options are only limited to my wallet! Hahaha. Many thanks!


----------



## oldnick101

hi

i just received my hardware today for "SilverStone Mini-ITX ML08B-H" and the specs are :

i7 6700k
Z170I PRO GAMING
Corsair SF600 sfx
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3200
Samsung 950 PRO 512GB PCIe NVMe
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7970 (old one wil upgrade later)

wrongly i got Noctua NH-L9I which isnt rated for this CPU and after stressing my CPU with prime95 for about 15 min the temps were too high



any advice for the better air cooler that work with my specs and if possible capable of mild OC also silent is preferred

some coolers in mind :

Silverstone Argon AR06
or this cooler (see the reviews) :
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LSRXVA0/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=21G4LLB5K6GFJ&coliid=I27VLXXP063LUB


----------



## hoover91125

Hi
I consider buying ML08/RVZ02
Is it possible to put a 7mm or a 9.5mm 2.5" HDD in the GPU chamber when the GPU is long (behind the GPU)?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldnick101*
> 
> hi
> 
> i just received my hardware today for "SilverStone Mini-ITX ML08B-H" and the specs are :
> 
> i7 6700k
> Z170I PRO GAMING
> Corsair SF600 sfx
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3200
> Samsung 950 PRO 512GB PCIe NVMe
> SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7970 (old one wil upgrade later)
> 
> wrongly i got Noctua NH-L9I which isnt rated for this CPU and after stressing my CPU with prime95 for about 15 min the temps were too high
> 
> 
> 
> any advice for the better air cooler that work with my specs and if possible capable of mild OC also silent is preferred
> 
> some coolers in mind :
> 
> Silverstone Argon AR06
> or this cooler (see the reviews) :
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LSRXVA0/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=21G4LLB5K6GFJ&coliid=I27VLXXP063LUB


If you're familiar with lapping a cooler surface I'd go ahead and do that with 1200 then 2000gritt sandpaper on a glass surface, then you rule out an uneven surface... 2nd if the cooler base is copper and you're comfortable with it, switch your paste to CLU or CLP..preferably CLU.... that should give you a nice temp drop! Dang those temps are high!!! I'm hoping my nt06-pro can handle the 6700k but I'm also planning on deliding mine and using CLU...


----------



## oldnick101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> If you're familiar with lapping a cooler surface I'd go ahead and do that with 1200 then 2000gritt sandpaper on a glass surface, then you rule out an uneven surface... 2nd if the cooler base is copper and you're comfortable with it, switch your paste to CLU or CLP..preferably CLU.... that should give you a nice temp drop! Dang those temps are high!!! I'm hoping my nt06-pro can handle the 6700k but I'm also planning on deliding mine and using CLU...


i dont believe i will do that

a lot of work and voiding the warranty

i will stick with commercial cooler but cant find i fit one yet

need some help from people how have both i7 6700k and ML08 case


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldnick101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> If you're familiar with lapping a cooler surface I'd go ahead and do that with 1200 then 2000gritt sandpaper on a glass surface, then you rule out an uneven surface... 2nd if the cooler base is copper and you're comfortable with it, switch your paste to CLU or CLP..preferably CLU.... that should give you a nice temp drop! Dang those temps are high!!! I'm hoping my nt06-pro can handle the 6700k but I'm also planning on deliding mine and using CLU...
> 
> 
> 
> i dont believe i will do that
> 
> a lot of work and voiding the warranty
> 
> i will stick with commercial cooler but cant find i fit one yet
> 
> need some help from people how have both i7 6700k and ML08 case
Click to expand...

Lapping the cooler won't void the warranty of the cooler. Lapping the CPU does IIRC and so does deliding it...but people have seen a 20C drop in temps from deliding...so yea... pick your poison...


----------



## oldnick101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Lapping the cooler won't void the warranty of the cooler. Lapping the CPU does IIRC and so does deliding it...but people have seen a 20C drop in temps from deliding...so yea... pick your poison...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Lapping the cooler won't void the warranty of the cooler. Lapping the CPU does IIRC and so does deliding it...but people have seen a 20C drop in temps from deliding...so yea... pick your poison...


i wont do that unless it is my final choice









but thanks for the info any way

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA59T1R00547

what do you think of this one ?

combine this with noctua industrial 3000 rpm 120mm could be the best choise

it is also rated for 130w and have 6 pipes

only problem it ships from china and will take some time

is there any better choice ?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldnick101*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Lapping the cooler won't void the warranty of the cooler. Lapping the CPU does IIRC and so does deliding it...but people have seen a 20C drop in temps from deliding...so yea... pick your poison...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Lapping the cooler won't void the warranty of the cooler. Lapping the CPU does IIRC and so does deliding it...but people have seen a 20C drop in temps from deliding...so yea... pick your poison...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wont do that unless it is my final choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thanks for the info any way
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA59T1R00547
> 
> what do you think of this one ?
> 
> combine this with noctua industrial 3000 rpm 120mm could be the best choise
> 
> it is also rated for 130w and have 6 pipes
> 
> only problem it ships from china and will take some time
> 
> is there any better choice ?
Click to expand...

Looks pretty solid based on the reviews...and it fits the ML08...two reviewers have that same case...


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoover91125*
> 
> Hi
> I consider buying ML08/RVZ02
> Is it possible to put a 7mm or a 9.5mm 2.5" HDD in the GPU chamber when the GPU is long (behind the GPU)?


I had the case open so I checked. There is less than 10mm of space between the back of the chamber and the back of the GPU, even less space if the GPU has a backplate. I would not recommend putting an SSD directly behind the GPU if not at the least for cooling concerns, but also the likelihood of GPU parts directly resting on the SSD or the SSD pushing/warping the GPU. You might be able to stick an SSD behind the PSU in the little pocket on the same side as the GPU, but again, tight fit.


----------



## yljjgoh001

Hi SFFPC owners,

I'm planning to build a rig of my own and wanted to ask some advice from experienced builders.
New to the whole building game, having held back posting asking for awhile as the more I read this thread the more my build changes and I have to double check things to make sure they fit well.

I've got 2 build drafts, one before I learnt about this thread and after:
Before: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/TGpK3F
After: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/8NrMvV

If you could look at the 'After' build and just offer feedback, I'd more than appreciate that.

But being new, if possible, I'd also like some direction towards the motivations behind my changes - especially if they're incorrect. I'll try to keep them short though!
So here goes:
-[ CPU Cooler] C1 to PH-TC12LS + Noctua NF-F12 Industrial: Chose the C1 cause worrying about temps; realised I'm not overclocking, still worried; cheaper alternative combination found (cheaper as I can order from Amazon, while the C1 here is ~$89); gut feeling: temps won't be too bad.

- [MB] B150i to H110i: Stared at spec sheet, found barely any difference (aside from gaming features, ramdisk and custom hotkeys); Interestingly spreadsheet stated PCI-E 3.0, when h110, h170, z170 comparison articles show Gen 2.0. Hopefully MSI page is right? Else I'll consider reverting back to the B150i.

- [GPU] + [Fans] RX 470: Saw benchmarks showing not too shabby performance with lower heat output; Assumed quieter fans would suffice; Need 1-to-2 PWM splitter (hopefully under the voltage limit - read about that somewhere in the thread but couldn't find much details on limits).

- [PSU] Silverstone to Corsair: Read incidents of the former's being louder than the latter; Making a decision after more research.

- [Accessories] PWM Splitter for case fans, data (SATA?) and power cable for transferred 2.5" HDD (reusing HDD from dead gaming laptop), thermal compound(idk).

Thanks for taking the time to read this!

tl;dr: 'Before' and 'After' build drafts. Keep going or turn back?

Note: From Singapore, so prices here are higher than the exchange rate equivalents. Not sure if this is important to point out.


----------



## EmerilLIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yljjgoh001*
> 
> Hi SFFPC owners,
> 
> I'm planning to build a rig of my own and wanted to ask some advice from experienced builders.
> New to the whole building game, having held back posting asking for awhile as the more I read this thread the more my build changes and I have to double check things to make sure they fit well.
> 
> I've got 2 build drafts, one before I learnt about this thread and after:
> Before: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/TGpK3F
> After: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/8NrMvV
> 
> If you could look at the 'After' build and just offer feedback, I'd more than appreciate that.
> 
> But being new, if possible, I'd also like some direction towards the motivations behind my changes - especially if they're incorrect. I'll try to keep them short though!
> So here goes:
> -[ CPU Cooler] C1 to PH-TC12LS + Noctua NF-F12 Industrial: Chose the C1 cause worrying about temps; realised I'm not overclocking, still worried; cheaper alternative combination found (cheaper as I can order from Amazon, while the C1 here is ~$89); gut feeling: temps won't be too bad.
> 
> - [MB] B150i to H110i: Stared at spec sheet, found barely any difference (aside from gaming features, ramdisk and custom hotkeys); Interestingly spreadsheet stated PCI-E 3.0, when h110, h170, z170 comparison articles show Gen 2.0. Hopefully MSI page is right? Else I'll consider reverting back to the B150i.
> 
> - [GPU] + [Fans] RX 470: Saw benchmarks showing not too shabby performance with lower heat output; Assumed quieter fans would suffice; Need 1-to-2 PWM splitter (hopefully under the voltage limit - read about that somewhere in the thread but couldn't find much details on limits).
> 
> - [PSU] Silverstone to Corsair: Read incidents of the former's being louder than the latter; Making a decision after more research.
> 
> - [Accessories] PWM Splitter for case fans, data (SATA?) and power cable for transferred 2.5" HDD (reusing HDD from dead gaming laptop), thermal compound(idk).
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read this!
> 
> tl;dr: 'Before' and 'After' build drafts. Keep going or turn back?
> 
> Note: From Singapore, so prices here are higher than the exchange rate equivalents. Not sure if this is important to point out.


Ram: You can get a G.Skill 3000 Mhz kit for less than that corsair 2133 Mhz kit here.

Hard Drive: Right now you can get a 1 TB WD Black drive for less than the 750 GB drive here. Or an HGST Travelstar 1 TB 7,200 RPM for even less here.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmerilLIVE*
> 
> Ram: You can get a G.Skill 3000 Mhz kit for less than that corsair 2133 Mhz kit here.


I was going to say that the heat spreader on g.skill memory kits don't mix well with ITX boards/low profile heatsinks, but then I clicked on your link...Darn, too bad that memory was not available when I put my computer together. I rather like G.skill but went with the Corsair DDR4 3000 kit because of the heatspreader.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EmerilLIVE*
> 
> Ram: You can get a G.Skill 3000 Mhz kit for less than that corsair 2133 Mhz kit here.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say that the heat spreader on g.skill memory kits don't mix well with ITX boards/low profile heatsinks, but then I clicked on your link...Darn, too bad that memory was not available when I put my computer together. I rather like G.skill but went with the Corsair DDR4 3000 kit because of the heatspreader.
Click to expand...

I'll be picking up 16gb of ddr4 hopefully easily overclocked to 3200 or faster... I'm planning on removing the heatsink from them. It'll be close with my Silverstone nt06-pro cooler. Worse comes to worst I can actually bend the cooler to make it fit the ram...it I could clip out the area of the heatsink for the ram. We shall see.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'll be picking up 16gb of ddr4 hopefully easily overclocked to 3200 or faster... I'm planning on removing the heatsink from them. It'll be close with my Silverstone nt06-pro cooler. Worse comes to worst I can actually bend the cooler to make it fit the ram...it I could clip out the area of the heatsink for the ram. We shall see.


with the standard profile heat spreaders you should not actually have to remove them, let alone bend them. It's pretty tight with my Scythe Big Shuriken 2, but everything fits without any arguments or cursing.


----------



## puriya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Autoimmunity*
> 
> Alright guys, so I've finished my ML08 build, and it's looking good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> i7-6700k, 4.5GHz
> EVGA GTX 780 (Until I can get a 1080 or 1070)
> Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5
> Corsair SF600
> 2x8GB Corsair LPX DDR4-3000
> Scythe Big Shuriken 2
> 
> Really enjoyed this build, I removed the optical drive holder as other have done to fit my 2TB seagate drive in, which was a great decision. With the extra SSD I have lying around and the M.2 slot, it's possible that in the future I may have FIVE drives in this tiny system.
> 
> I was able to get the CPU to 4.5 GHz easily @ 1.3v, and the temps stayed well below 80c in Aida 64 and Realbench, not bad for a low-profile cooler. Perhaps later I'll try to push it further, but for now I am quite happy with the results.
> 
> I have one question though: My 780 runs hot, really HOT. I have 1 1080p screen, one 1440p, and one 4k connected, so I know it has to work hard even at idle to drive all those pixels. However, this card is idling at 70c, and it pushes into the high 80s under load. In my previous system, it wasn't much better, even with better case airflow. Is it possible that redoing the thermal paste on this card would make a significant difference?
> 
> Just ordered a Gigabyte G1 GTX 1080, so nvm.
> 
> Anybody know how well non-blower style coolers perform in the ML08 / RVZ02?


Nice build! So how are your temps with the blowerstyle 1080? I still don't know if it is best to opt in for a blowerstyle or open fan card (going for a 1060 though) I currently have the MSI afterburner 760 at 150w . It is a dual fanned model and runs too hot. It throttles so I had to set a more aggresive fan curve to just keep it out of throttling. Do you experience a blowerstyle being any better?


----------



## puriya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> We've tested RVZ02 extensively during its development and found open air coolers to be better than blower style coolers in this case.
> 
> We've even recommended this officially in RVZ02's user manual (page 21):
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-RVZ02-Manual.pdf


Does this also apply on the ML08-B model? I do not know if I should go for a 1060 with a blowerstyle or open cooler solution. I have an MSI afterburner 760 dual fanned open GPU in it currently and it runs throttling hot.

Thanks.


----------



## oldnick101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> with the standard profile heat spreaders you should not actually have to remove them, let alone bend them. It's pretty tight with my Scythe Big Shuriken 2, but everything fits without any arguments or cursing.


how is yours Big Shuriken 2 perform and the temps? i am planning to get one for my i7 6700k after wrongly put Noctua NH-L9I which cant cool the cpu properly


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puriya*
> 
> Does this also apply on the ML08-B model? I do not know if I should go for a 1060 with a blowerstyle or open cooler solution. I have an MSI afterburner 760 dual fanned open GPU in it currently and it runs throttling hot.
> 
> Thanks.


The RVZ02 and ML08 both have venting/window panels in the same location, so yes. Incidentally in my build thread has a link to the ML08's manual and page reference where it has the same recommendation.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldnick101*
> 
> how is yours Big Shuriken 2 perform and the temps? i am planning to get one for my i7 6700k after wrongly put Noctua NH-L9I which cant cool the cpu properly


Honestly, I'm still on the fence with my experience with the Big Shuriken 2. On one hand it still gets pretty toasty at load in my build at stock (I intend to try undervolting in the future to help a little bit), getting easily into the 80s or low 90s (ambient is a bit higher than usual due to the weather), but when I get off of the load, it quite quickly drops back down to >10c above idle, and then slowly drops to idle from there. My fan settings may have something to do with that as well.

My Arctic Silver 5 is well into a decade old so I'm not sure if that is having an affect, plus I think I may have short the paste a little as well during initial installation. I've got some Kryonaut on the way which I'll apply when I'm installing my GTX 1080.


----------



## lesue

Inspired by @DrAwesome95 , but lacking access to any sort of laser cutting at a price that made sense, I had a fan panel 3D printed to go on top of my RVZ02. I added 3 slim 80mm fans from Coolermaster, 3 wire fan grills (because they make the least noise), a Zalman Fanmate2 rheostat to keep the fan speed and noise down, and I run the fan setup off of the fan header located on my Asus Strix 1070 so that they only spin when the GPU is over 60 degrees.

The results are a triumph. Before the mod, the GPU would hit 80 degrees and throttle after 3 minutes of Unengine Valley. Now I have it overclocked and volted, and it never goes over 72, and it's still barely audible.

The only issue I had was that the 3D printer had a length limit of 316mm, so the panel couldn't reach the front screw holes.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lesue*
> 
> Inspired by @DrAwesome95 , but lacking access to any sort of laser cutting at a price that made sense, I had a fan panel 3D printed to go on top of my RVZ02. I added 3 slim 80mm fans from Coolermaster, 3 wire fan grills (because they make the least noise), a Zalman Fanmate2 rheostat to keep the fan speed and noise down, and I run the fan setup off of the fan header located on my Asus Strix 1070 so that they only spin when the GPU is over 60 degrees.
> 
> The results are a triumph. Before the mod, the GPU would hit 80 degrees and throttle after 3 minutes of Unengine Valley. Now I have it overclocked and volted, and it never goes over 72, and it's still barely audible.
> 
> The only issue I had was that the 3D printer had a length limit of 316mm, so the panel couldn't reach the front screw holes.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2852130/width/500/height/1000
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2852131/width/500/height/1000


Very creative way to go about doing it, too bad about the 3D printer length limit though ha ha.


----------



## THX Jedi

Hello everyone,

I wondered has anyone successfully used 'off the shelf All-In-One liquid cpu cooling' in a RVZ01, I am using a ASROCK X99E-ITX/ac as my motherboard, which also limits my options due to its 2011-3 ILM heatsink.

I have purchased a CM Seidon 120 v2, but the pipes look to crushed...

All comments / suggestion appreciated


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THX Jedi*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I wondered has anyone successfully used 'off the shelf All-In-One liquid cpu cooling' in a RVZ01, I am using a ASROCK X99E-ITX/ac as my motherboard, which also limits my options due to its 2011-3 ILM heatsink.
> 
> I have purchased a CM Seidon 120 v2, but the pipes look to crushed...
> 
> All comments / suggestion appreciated


Can't you just rotate the rad? It should fit if you turn it 90 degrees or heck 180 twisted the other way... This is my biggest concern with an aio cooler right now for my rig. The gpu has way more possibilities at this point over the cpu being water-cooled. At least IMHO and from what I've seen its a bit easier if you have a short gpu for it.


----------



## mprime

Hey If any one is interested. I am selling the following items...

1 RVZ-02 Black-$56.99
2. AS ROCK Z170 mini Itx $160.00
3.SilverStone Technology 600W SFX Form Factor 80 PLUS GOLD Full Modular Power Supply with +12V single rail- $100

All the together for the low price of $318.97. Everything is brand new and has never been used. The MOBO has a year protection on it from Newegg. I actually got all these parts Early this year. Someone gifted me two GTX 1080 so I think I am going to go with a Atx build for time being.

If anyone is interested please feel freee to message me. Or if you know any outlets where I can unload this quick that would be super. Just trying get new parts. Also.

I have a build that I am considering for my GTX 1070. does anyone know how the temperatures hold in the RVZ-02?


----------



## velocd

I don't suppose there's any way to internally CPU & GPU water cool a RVZ02B? At least without sorcery.


----------



## velocd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> If anyone is interested please feel freee to message me. Or if you know any outlets where I can unload this quick that would be super. Just trying get new parts. Also


Man, I just bought a new RVZ02B otherwise I'd consider it. Try reddit.com/r/hardwareswap for easy sales.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mprime*
> 
> I have a build that I am considering for my GTX 1070. does anyone know how the temperatures hold in the RVZ-02?


I just completed a build with a RVZ02B (isn't this the case you're selling?) and ASUS STRIX OC GTX 1070.

At stock during load it can reach up to 75c @ 60% fan profile. Any higher fan and it's too loud for my liking, since I'm going for a quiet build. I'm not going to OC it because it'll run too hot and throttle. I originally bought a EVGA GTX 1070 ACX 3.0, that I would have preferred since its fan noise was quieter, but it had really bad coil whine.


----------



## mprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> Man, I just bought a new RVZ02B otherwise I'd consider it. Try reddit.com/r/hardwareswap for easy sales.
> I just completed a build with a RVZ02B (isn't this the case you're selling?) and ASUS STRIX OC GTX 1070.
> 
> At stock during load it can reach up to 75c @ 60% fan profile. Any higher fan and it's too loud for my liking, since I'm going for a quiet build. I'm not going to OC it because it'll run too hot and throttle. I originally bought a EVGA GTX 1070 ACX 3.0, that I would have preferred since its fan noise was quieter, but it had really bad coil whine.


No worries I appreciate the link. Also I have another RVZ02 That I am thinking about swapping case or getting an RVZ01. I know it's a separate compartment for both the CPU and GPU areas But the small spaces still somewhat concern me. Currently right now I've Corsair 250D with a water cooler. And the GTX 1070. Believe it or no the only game I have that has made the GPU jump above 70 C is freaking abzu lol.

I'm debate what to new. I got 2 rigs the parts that I am selling are to justify the parts I just bought for this ATX build. If I can't off load them I may have to wait and just give them or sell them to a buddy of mine. or I guess I'll have 3-4 rigs in the house for the time being.


----------



## puriya

I really need help








I have an Asus Direct CU2 GTX 760 card in my ML08. The problem is that I was getting too low FPS in games. So I ran Firestrike bench and got a score og 3500. People with similar builds (gtx 760 and I5 6500) get scores of between 5500 to 6000 on average.
People on reddit suggested that either my GPU or riser card were toast. So I took the card and riser card out and blew some dust off and put them back i.
I put it all back together and again only got a score of 3900... So it did not help much
I then tried taking the side pannel off and boom I get about 5300 in firstrike benchmark. I put the side pannel back on and got around the 3900. Then I took the dust filter off and got 4500... Very odd

Max Temps:
With pannel and dust filter on: 72C
With pannel but no dust filter 69C
With no pannel 67C

I see no downclock from 1176MHz in MSI afterburner I already have an aggresive fan curve of 100% at those temps.
Can a card throttle without downclocking??
What is going on??

https://puu.sh/qFPCd/0d60440842.png


----------



## bburky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lesue*
> 
> Inspired by @DrAwesome95 , but lacking access to any sort of laser cutting at a price that made sense, I had a fan panel 3D printed to go on top of my RVZ02. I added 3 slim 80mm fans from Coolermaster, 3 wire fan grills (because they make the least noise), a Zalman Fanmate2 rheostat to keep the fan speed and noise down, and I run the fan setup off of the fan header located on my Asus Strix 1070 so that they only spin when the GPU is over 60 degrees.


Would you consider sharing the STL files and any drawings you made for the mod? I'm possibly considering this too. But I think I'll probably just do it like this instead and not use a plate outside the case.

I would also suggest perhaps using PWM fans instead of the rheostat... but it seems that while GPU Tweak II allows setting the fan speed of the external fans, it has a minimum speed of 50% for some reason. Do you know how fast you have to run 3 80mm slim fans?


----------



## lesue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburky*
> 
> Would you consider sharing the STL files and any drawings you made for the mod? I'm possibly considering this too. But I think I'll probably just do it like this instead and not use a plate outside the case.
> 
> I would also suggest perhaps using PWM fans instead of the rheostat... but it seems that while GPU Tweak II allows setting the fan speed of the external fans, it has a minimum speed of 50% for some reason. Do you know how fast you have to run 3 80mm slim fans?


The minimum fan speed GPU Tweak II lets me set for user defined curve is 39%, which is what I have it set to. With the rheostat turned all the way down they run between 900 and 1100 RPM when I overclock it and stress test it. I've heard of some people having issues with PWM fans spinning up and down or just running at max, as well as issues with splitting a PWM signal. If I were going to use PWM fans, I'd probably drop down to just 2 so that the splitter could be dropped and just run them each off of their own header on the GPU.

I'll publish it on Thingiverse and add a link to it tommorrow, or you can PM me your email and I'll send it to you today.


----------



## Go-Irish

I need some help,I just built my first gaming pc. I fell in love with the rvz01, so I had to have it. My specs are.....Asus Z97i plus, Samsung m.2 850EVO ssd, corsair sf600, g skill sniper 2400 ddr3, msi r9 390, i7 4790k running at stock, and TD03-slim cooler.
I read through some of the earlier post and some having issues with tubes. I got mine installed and tubes look good not like what others posted. My problem is that my temps are high at idle. I checked my temps at twenty minutes on idle and my temps are in the low 40s.
Bad cooler? I have my ac on at all times. I figured my temps should be lower. Maybe I should get an air cooler? or different water cooler?
I haven't played any games cause of the temps scared that they'll get to high.


----------



## bburky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lesue*
> 
> The minimum fan speed GPU Tweak II lets me set for user defined curve is 39%, which is what I have it set to. With the rheostat turned all the way down they run between 900 and 1100 RPM when I overclock it and stress test it. I've heard of some people having issues with PWM fans spinning up and down or just running at max, as well as issues with splitting a PWM signal. If I were going to use PWM fans, I'd probably drop down to just 2 so that the splitter could be dropped and just run them each off of their own header on the GPU.
> 
> I'll publish it on Thingiverse and add a link to it tommorrow, or you can PM me your email and I'll send it to you today.


Thanks. That's about what I expected. It seems strange that they limit the minimum speed to 39%. The fan connectors on the STRIX cards are otherwise really convenient for SFF builds.

No need to rush for the files, I won't be this mod for a while probably.


----------



## Spartoi

Any recommendations for replacement 15mm fans or are stock one decent (noise/performance)?


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> Any recommendations for replacement 15mm fans or are stock one decent (noise/performance)?


Are you talking about the RVZ02/ML08? Those fans are being added as a mod, and is not part of the original case. The RVZ02/ML08 are technically fanless cases out of the box where the internal components (CPU heatsink, GPU, PSU) are the only parts providing airflow. If you're talking about the RVZ01/FTZ01, a very cursory search of the thread makes it seem like people don't have much of a problem with the included fans.


----------



## T_Robert

Hi there,

I think this is my first post here. I want to present my RVZ02 system. I placed a sound card ASUS Xonar STX in the PCI-E slot until a new GPU will arrive. I am a bit confused about the GPU size. I would want to go with 980Ti Jetstream but the 2.5 slot card is making me worried if it will fit or not. I do see a bit of clearance from a normal 2 PCI slot card and the side panel but not sure if it is enough. I would really appreciate it if someone with such a card / Gainward Phoenix (similar cooler) can answer if it fits or not. 980Ti Jetstream I can get it at a good price, that is why I am keen on buying it.

The back side picture has a R9 280x which I sold recently.

PC Specs:

CPU: i5 4460
CPU Cooler: Silverstone AR06
MoBo: Asus H81I-Plus
RAM: 16 GB DD3
SSD: Intel 535 360 GB
GPU: ... pending
PSU: Silverstone SFX-500LG
Keyboard: Microsoft SideWinder X4
Mouse: Logitech G302
Screen: Samsung 28" UHD E590DS
Gamepads: Xbox One, Xbox 360


----------



## lesue

Here's a link to the file I used to print my short top panel for those who wanted it.

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1727132


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Are you talking about the RVZ02/ML08? Those fans are being added as a mod, and is not part of the original case. The RVZ02/ML08 are technically fanless cases out of the box where the internal components (CPU heatsink, GPU, PSU) are the only parts providing airflow. If you're talking about the RVZ01/FTZ01, a very cursory search of the thread makes it seem like people don't have much of a problem with the included fans.


Sorry, I was referring to the FTZ01 (which from what I've read is the same layout as the RVZ01). I was searching the thread but nothing specific came up when I searched "fan" lol. I was able to find one post talking about installing a regular 25mm fan though so that makes me happy.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> Sorry, I was referring to the FTZ01 (which from what I've read is the same layout as the RVZ01). I was searching the thread but nothing specific came up when I searched "fan" lol. I was able to find one post talking about installing a regular 25mm fan though so that makes me happy.


Gotcha, I saw that post too so it's probably okay either way. =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T_Robert*


Okay wow, I like how you did the wiring. I did not really think about doing it that way and may consider rerouting my cables in a similar fashion.


----------



## mihco

Has anyone tried to wall mount any of these cases?


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihco*
> 
> Has anyone tried to wall mount any of these cases?


I'm not sure if I would want to, as it would starve either your GPU of air, or your CPU and PSU of air.


----------



## mihco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> I'm not sure if I would want to, as it would starve either your GPU of air, or your CPU and PSU of air.


A few cm of space for psu and cpu side should be enough.


----------



## toyz72

so out of all these cases...is the ftz01 the largest?


----------



## trex16864

Hi guys

I want to build my first mini ITX gaming computer and had the following setup in mind:

Raven FTZ01 Case
I5675c (already own the CPU)
Noctua l9x65
Asrock H97m-ITX-AC
16 GB DDR 1600 RAM
Corsair SF450 PSU
Samsung EVO 850 500GB SSD
GTX 1080 (not for now, but at a later point)

I am not interested in OC, but would rather undervolt the system if possible. However I am not so sure about the CPU cooler and the PSU. I read in this forum that the cables of the suggested PSU might be troublesome in connection with this case. Any thoughts? Would be happy if someone could share his experience about this.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## EmerilLIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trex16864*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I want to build my first mini ITX gaming computer and had the following setup in mind:
> 
> Raven FTZ01 Case
> I5675c (already own the CPU)
> Noctua l9x65
> Asrock H97m-ITX-AC
> 16 GB DDR 1600 RAM
> Corsair SF450 PSU
> Samsung EVO 850 500GB SSD
> GTX 1080 (not for now, but at a later point)
> 
> I am not interested in OC, but would rather undervolt the system if possible. However I am not so sure about the CPU cooler and the PSU. I read in this forum that the cables of the suggested PSU might be troublesome in connection with this case. Any thoughts? Would be happy if someone could share his experience about this.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I've got an RVZ01 with a Corsair SF600 & Asrock Z97e-ITX/AC & the cables work fine. The 24-pin is pretty stiff which I think some people have had problems with on the Corsair SF PSU's. Cable management is impossible, but that was the case with a Silverstone SF PSU as well.


----------



## Minaey

Hello,

I´m planning to build in any of the HTPC RVZ01, FTZ01 or ML07 as well as the RVZ02 or the ML08 are possible candidates for my build.

I do have a STRIX GTX 980ti DC3OC and need to know if it will fit the case. All technical data I could find so far are either really tight or won´t fit. Can you guys please let me know it it will fit or how much GPU Clarance there is.

ASUS claims the card to be 6" or 15.22mm. My I do not have my own card in hand to measure.
http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics-Cards/STRIXGTX980TIDC3OC6GD5GAMING/specifications/

Silverstone gives clearance of 5.88" on RVZ01, FTZ01 and ML07 as well as 4.78" for RVZ02 and ML08.

Thank you
Minaey


----------



## trex16864

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmerilLIVE*
> 
> I've got an RVZ01 with a Corsair SF600 & Asrock Z97e-ITX/AC & the cables work fine. The 24-pin is pretty stiff which I think some people have had problems with on the Corsair SF PSU's. Cable management is impossible, but that was the case with a Silverstone SF PSU as well.


Ok, so I should be finde with the SFX450. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> so out of all these cases...is the ftz01 the largest?


Not exactly. The RVZ01, ML07 and the FTZ01 are all identical internally so there would be no space advantage of the FTZ01 over the RVZ01 or ML07. That said, these three "_are_" larger internally than the RVZ02 or ML08 which are considered "slim" cases with less room for cable management, CPU coolers etc. Between the RVZ01, ML07 and the FTZ01 it comes down to the esthetics of the exterior design (i.e. which one appeals to you) However, if "solid" is a important prerequisite for you, then look no further than the FTZ01 with its solid aluminum shell and steel frame.

Personally I lusted after the aluminum case of the FTZ01 but I knew I was going to cut a hole in the case so I would have "future" easy access to the M.2 PCIe card if needed. Couldn't justify the additional expense of the FTZ01 over the ML07 knowing in advance I planned on modding the case.


----------



## Spartoi

For the FTZ01/RVZ01, which type of GPU fan is better, blower or open air? Normally I'd think blower, but since these cases have vented slots for the GPU I'm not sure if blower would be better or not.


----------



## gree

I'm having a hard time picking ram because idk what works with my cooler (axp-100R)

Where does everyone check out what ram is compatible with their Cooler?


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> I'm having a hard time picking ram because idk what works with my cooler (axp-100R)
> 
> Where does everyone check out what ram is compatible with their Cooler?


Unfortunately there is no special site or formula for matching ram to cooler. Its a more complicated question because of all the factors that can influence your decision. Example: the proximity of the ram slots in relation to the cooler when mounted. The orientation of your cooler on the processor etc. But all is not lost, its simply a matter of determining what ram will fit in the confines of the cooler you selected.

In your case you have the axp-100R... so this means the "maximum" memory height you can select is 15.98mm. Once you know the speed you want
(example: 2133MHz DDR4) just search the memory specs to make sure the height of the memory is less than 15.98mm.


http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/axp-100r.html?panel=1


----------



## gree

Less than 15.98 that's tiny :/ even corsairs low profile ram is too big


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Less than 15.98 that's tiny :/ even corsairs low profile ram is too big







I think the cooler in this video is the axp-100 and I think the RAM used in the video is very similar to this one which is listed with a height of 30mm. I did a little googling and found that the Crucial Ballistix Sport is also 30mm (Note: The shroud doesn't cover the top of the RAM). Not sure if you need DDR4 or DDR3 but at least you know that 30mm RAM should more or less work, though it might barely touch the heatsink.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> For the FTZ01/RVZ01, which type of GPU fan is better, blower or open air? Normally I'd think blower, but since these cases have vented slots for the GPU I'm not sure if blower would be better or not.


I know in the ML08/RVZ02 both say that you should use an open air cooler due to the cards proximity to the cases wide side vent...

On Page 27 of the RVZ01 manual it says "If you use graphics card with omni-direction or open air cooler, we recommend having two case fans on the bottom vents."

Generally, when given enough airflow, open air cards perform better that blower cards, but considering the layout of the RVZ01/ML07/FTZ01 I'm not sure which is actually better, my guess the open air card still.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the cooler in this video is the axp-100 and I think the RAM used in the video is very similar to this one which is listed with a height of 30mm. I did a little googling and found that the Crucial Ballistix Sport is also 30mm (Note: The shroud doesn't cover the top of the RAM). Not sure if you need DDR4 or DDR3 but at least you know that 30mm RAM should more or less work, though it might barely touch the heatsink.


You are correct... providing the ram slot locations on the OP's motherboard are not close to the CPU mount. Since the cooling fins on the underside are stepped in height the worse case clearance would be 15.98 ... best case would be 30.35. Thermalright makes a APX-100 and a APX100-R but both have the same height clearances so in this case the cooler model is not an issue. FYI: I've had coolers I couldn't use because the ram I wanted to use (and was unwilling to budge from my ram selection) wouldn't fit and due to ram height. I've also had a cooler I couldn't use because the cooling pipes of the cooler overlapped the GPU slot on my motherboard! NET: If his ram slots fall on the outside edge of the coolers perimeter then indeed he could push the ram height to 30mm.


----------



## trex16864

Wondering if the MSI RX480 Gaming X would fit into an RVZ01 / FTZ01 ? The cards dimensions are 276 x 140 x 42mm.

Since the graphics card holder of the RVZ01/FTZ01 only holds cards up to 330mm x 131.6mm x 38mm I would not be able to use it. Would this card fit into the case without the holder? And are there any disadvantages by not using the holder?


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trex16864*
> 
> Wondering if the MSI RX480 Gaming X would fit into an RVZ01 / FTZ01 ? The cards dimensions are 276 x 140 x 42mm.
> 
> Since the graphics card holder of the RVZ01/FTZ01 only holds cards up to 330mm x 131.6mm x 38mm I would not be able to use it. Would this card fit into the case without the holder? And are there any disadvantages by not using the holder?


Going off of Silverstone's numbers and not experience, If you do not use the GPU retention bracket (sort of unneeded if you are going to keep your case in one place and the case oriented vertically) you can manage up to 149mm in width. With a standard thickness of 34.8mm you'd have 32mm to spare for fans to attach next to the bracket. Bump up the card thickness to 42, and you MIGHT BARELY have space for 25mm fans, but more likely you'd have to get 20mm fans for the wiggle room.

In the long and short of it, yes you can still fit that card in the RVZ01/ML07/FTZ01, but you might have to make adjustments accordingly.

edit: in regards to the graphics card holder, I think it's mostly for when the case is oriented horizontally for a little added support, or for builds that will be transported more often. Just because I do not like wasting features or options, I made sure I bought a graphics card that was short and thin enough to fit within the limitations of that bracket. For GTX 1080s with OEM coolers, that was not easy to find ha ha ha.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the cooler in this video is the axp-100 and I think the RAM used in the video is very similar to this one which is listed with a height of 30mm. I did a little googling and found that the Crucial Ballistix Sport is also 30mm (Note: The shroud doesn't cover the top of the RAM). Not sure if you need DDR4 or DDR3 but at least you know that 30mm RAM should more or less work, though it might barely touch the heatsink.


thx probably go with the avexir core then

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Going off of Silverstone's numbers and not experience, If you do not use the GPU retention bracket (sort of unneeded if you are going to keep your case in one place and the case oriented vertically) you can manage up to 149mm in width. With a standard thickness of 34.8mm you'd have 32mm to spare for fans to attach next to the bracket. Bump up the card thickness to 42, and you MIGHT BARELY have space for 25mm fans, but more likely you'd have to get 20mm fans for the wiggle room.
> 
> In the long and short of it, yes you can still fit that card in the RVZ01/ML07/FTZ01, but you might have to make adjustments accordingly.
> 
> edit: in regards to the graphics card holder, I think it's mostly for when the case is oriented horizontally for a little added support, or for builds that will be transported more often. Just because I do not like wasting features or options, I made sure I bought a graphics card that was short and thin enough to fit within the limitations of that bracket. For GTX 1080s with OEM coolers, that was not easy to find ha ha ha.


Which cart did u get? I got the Msi gaming X and put it in my other pc cos it looks a bit too big for my rvz02


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Which cart did u get? I got the Msi gaming X and put it in my other pc cos it looks a bit too big for my rvz02


I got the gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 1080. I've got a couple pictures of it installed in my build log.


----------



## Vf2ss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trex16864*
> 
> Wondering if the MSI RX480 Gaming X would fit into an RVZ01 / FTZ01 ? The cards dimensions are 276 x 140 x 42mm.
> 
> Since the graphics card holder of the RVZ01/FTZ01 only holds cards up to 330mm x 131.6mm x 38mm I would not be able to use it. Would this card fit into the case without the holder? And are there any disadvantages by not using the holder?


I would not recommend installing a GPU with a card height greater than 4.5 inches (~115 mm). Personal experience with the RVZ01 has shown me the issue is the position of the internal plug. I recently purchased an XFX RX 480 with a reported board height of 4.88" which will not fit, and i see the MSI has a board height of 5.51". The card I have installed now has a card height of 4.38" and fits just fine.


----------



## gree

Build progress got my ram, installed Windows.

Not sure if I wanna redo the cables with new color and add decals later

No gpu as of now but I can always swap the Msi 1080 from my atx case


----------



## pegotico

This has probably been asked already... RVZ01 case

Is it possible to install both the gigabyte ITX card GTX 1070 (170mm long) and the corsair H55 in the GPU compartment? I know the other option is installing the H55 over the motherboard but I would prefer not to.

thanks!


----------



## Clouded Sun

Hi!

I'm very new to the Raven club (just got my Raven RVZ02B-W in the mail last Friday, woot woot!). The only two components that I need are GPU and CPU. The parts I currently have are:

Cosair SF600 PSU
GIGABYTE GA-Z170N Gaming 5 Mobo
Kingston HyperX Fury 1x8 GB (to expand later)
Noctua NH-L9i cooler
Raven RVZ02B-W.... Said that already XD

I plan to buy
Intel Core i5 6600K
*MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X*

Finally, my issue!

What I want to know is this (and I know from earlier posts it isn't recommended) I reeeaaallly like the Gaming X model of the 1080, and I've searched it up before but could find no definite answer. My question is, with its height and width, *CAN* it fit? If so, what do I need to do to get it to fit?


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clouded Sun*
> 
> What I want to know is this (and I know from earlier posts it isn't recommended) I reeeaaallly like the Gaming X model of the 1080, and I've searched it up before but could find no definite answer. My question is, with its height and width, *CAN* it fit? If so, what do I need to do to get it to fit?


Well... page 18 of the manual does say up to 6.15" without the GPU bracket, but you do have to take into consideration the PCIe power cable. Your preferred card, which apparently is about 5.51 tall", will fit with about an inch to spare, but you'll have to make sure you have the 6+8 pin connectors bent/folded over as much as you are comfortable with, as the connector itself will probably take the majority of that spare inch.

I personally have the Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 1080 which has reference card like dimensions and I like it very much.

Congrats and welcome to the club.


----------



## trex16864

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> I got the gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 1080. I've got a couple pictures of it installed in my build log.


How are your Temperatures with that card? Did you have to modify the case coolers ?
I am considering the 1070 G1 but not sure if a FE card would work better in the FTZ01...


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trex16864*
> 
> How are your Temperatures with that card? Did you have to modify the case coolers ?
> I am considering the 1070 G1 but not sure if a FE card would work better in the FTZ01...


My house is not the coolest, but I idle at 38-40C, and under load (for me that is dual monitor with gaming full screen on one screen) I don't seem to get above 80C. This is much better than my old GTX 570 which was 10C hotter in both idle and under load (with only one screen; two screens got even more toasty). I do have the 80mm fan mod with my ML08 which I'm sure helps.

I can't say for certain how an FE card would work in the FTZ01, but in general the consensus is that open blower coolers seem to do better in this cases (and in general).


----------



## trex16864

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> My house is not the coolest, but I idle at 38-40C, and under load (for me that is dual monitor with gaming full screen on one screen) I don't seem to get above 80C. This is much better than my old GTX 570 which was 10C hotter in both idle and under load (with only one screen; two screens got even more toasty). I do have the 80mm fan mod with my ML08 which I'm sure helps.
> 
> I can't say for certain how an FE card would work in the FTZ01, but in general the consensus is that open blower coolers seem to do better in this cases (and in general).


Ok Thank you. I think I just might get an Evga GTX 1060 SC instead of an 1070 FE or RX480. The Evga is small and has a top blower cooler. According to Reviews the card runs silent and cool. Seems to be the perfect card for this case, as long one can live with just the power of an 1060.


----------



## Clouded Sun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Well... page 18 of the manual does say up to 6.15" without the GPU bracket, but you do have to take into consideration the PCIe power cable. Your preferred card, which apparently is about 5.51 tall", will fit with about an inch to spare, but you'll have to make sure you have the 6+8 pin connectors bent/folded over as much as you are comfortable with, as the connector itself will probably take the majority of that spare inch.
> 
> I personally have the Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 1080 which has reference card like dimensions and I like it very much.
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the club.


Thanks for your reply! Yeah, I seem rather stubborn for getting MSI's GX 1080 in my case, but I really love the design and have read how cool the temperatures are and how easy and stable overclocking is for it (I plan to overclock in the future before getting an upgrade to my card). And in case I decide to update my case and Silverstone or another SFF case is made later on, I could still have that awesome card. Plus it's beautiful









Anyway, thanks again for the answer, I'll try to find quality flat cables to contour around the card, if my already flat looking Cosair pin connectors don't work. I'll probably come back to let you guys know my temps with the card and/or if I run into any issues.

By the way, I tried to test my system by hooking up my motherboard and HDD to the power supply, but nothing happened. Is it normal?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well... I made a cutout of some acrylic but I'm now thinking I don't want to have as much covering the case... I plan to keep the front panel off but maybe its a little too much...what do you guys think?

I still haven't covered the acrylic in brushed aluminum black vinyl. Its a test fit at this point...


----------



## Swordsman83

what are the best components i can squeeze into ML08 ?

budget is not an issue.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordsman83*
> 
> what are the best components i can squeeze into ML08 ?
> 
> budget is not an issue.


Budget will not be your limiting factor, but the ability to cool it all and really, what temperatures you're willing to be comfortable with. Related to this issue is the size/height of the heatsink you can put in an ML08. Unless you get REALLY creative and gut out chunks of the internal space, liquid cooling is a non-option.

The RVZ01/ML07/FTZ01 all offer enough headroom to cram liquid cooling for the CPU, which makes it a lot easier to consider putting a Broadwell-E processor in the enclosure, and from there you could toss in up to 64GB of memory, the new GTX Titan whenever it comes out, however much SSD storage you want (up to however much physical space you can manage in the case), and call it a day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clouded Sun*
> 
> By the way, I tried to test my system by hooking up my motherboard and HDD to the power supply, but nothing happened. Is it normal?


The motherboard signals the PSU to turn on, so without that signal the system won't power up. You could short the two pins that are part of the front panel header to turn on the PC, or plug in a spare button (which you probably don't have).


----------



## Necrocis85

Looking at the RVZ01, how many 2.5" drives can you get into it? I'm wanting to put 4 in there, one of which is a mechanical drive. I know there are external solutions, but I would like to have everything internal if possible.


----------



## PickledTripod

Hey there, I've recently rebuilt my PC in a FTZ01-B, been meaning to make a post avout it but I'm too lazy to choose the best pics... Anyway I have an issue with my computer shutting down semi-randomly. It's usually just after a long gaming session, almost never while I'm actually playing. I narrowed down the problem to my PSU, a Silverstone SX700-LPT. My theory is that when I quit a game the power comes down and the fan stops which lets the hot air inside the case get in the PSU due to negative pressure and makes it overheat. It's a very uneducated guess but it's the only thing I can think of... Is anyone else having similar issues?


----------



## gree

No gpu, otherwise build is done.





Would decals look tacky? Thinking some ROG decals


----------



## Swordsman83

hows gaming on ML08 ?

airflow no issue ?


----------



## Swordsman83

Gigabyte H170N-WIFI + I5 6500
Gigabyte GTX 1080 8GB G1 Gaming
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz 16GB (8GB*2)
Samsung 950 Pro 512GB
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
Silverstone ML08B-H Windowed Slim Case
Silverstone SFX 600W 80+ Gold Full Modular PSU
Windows 10 Home 64 Bit Digital License

any comments on this rig ?


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordsman83*
> 
> Gigabyte H170N-WIFI + I5 6500
> Gigabyte GTX 1080 8GB G1 Gaming
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz 16GB (8GB*2)
> Samsung 950 Pro 512GB
> Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
> Silverstone ML08B-H Windowed Slim Case
> Silverstone SFX 600W 80+ Gold Full Modular PSU
> Windows 10 Home 64 Bit Digital License
> 
> any comments on this rig ?


I'd get a Corsair SF600 over the 600w Silverstone PSU. The Silverstone PSU's are said to be noisy.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordsman83*
> 
> hows gaming on ML08 ?
> 
> airflow no issue ?


I don't seem to have any issues, not after my upgrades anyways. I replied to you with some of my numbers in my build log.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> I'd get a Corsair SF600 over the 600w Silverstone PSU. The Silverstone PSU's are said to be noisy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordsman83*
> 
> Gigabyte H170N-WIFI + I5 6500
> Gigabyte GTX 1080 8GB G1 Gaming
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz 16GB (8GB*2)
> Samsung 950 Pro 512GB
> Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
> Silverstone ML08B-H Windowed Slim Case
> Silverstone SFX 600W 80+ Gold Full Modular PSU
> Windows 10 Home 64 Bit Digital License
> 
> any comments on this rig ?


you really don't need 600wat for that rig, check pcpartpicker or any other watt calculator online, 450 will be enought.the corsair sfx 450 is the one that I have in my new rig, that is similar to yours

i7 6700k
Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200Mhz 16GB (8GB*2)
MSI gtx1080 gaming
ASUS z170i pro gaming


----------



## tiessar

Sadly I must say goodbye to this club as I have moved into the Lian Li Q04B as of today <:


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordsman83*
> 
> Gigabyte H170N-WIFI + I5 6500
> Gigabyte GTX 1080 8GB G1 Gaming
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz 16GB (8GB*2)
> Samsung 950 Pro 512GB
> Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
> Silverstone ML08B-H Windowed Slim Case
> Silverstone SFX 600W 80+ Gold Full Modular PSU
> Windows 10 Home 64 Bit Digital License
> 
> any comments on this rig ?


Just an fyi, http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/5570#post_24958095


----------



## Swordsman83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> you really don't need 600wat for that rig, check pcpartpicker or any other watt calculator online, 450 will be enought.the corsair sfx 450 is the one that I have in my new rig, that is similar to yours
> 
> i7 6700k
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200Mhz 16GB (8GB*2)
> MSI gtx1080 gaming
> ASUS z170i pro gaming


im thinking of getting this cpu cooler: D Cooling IS-50 [Low Profile]


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordsman83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> you really don't need 600wat for that rig, check pcpartpicker or any other watt calculator online, 450 will be enought.the corsair sfx 450 is the one that I have in my new rig, that is similar to yours
> 
> i7 6700k
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200Mhz 16GB (8GB*2)
> MSI gtx1080 gaming
> ASUS z170i pro gaming
> 
> 
> 
> im thinking of getting this cpu cooler: D Cooling IS-50 [Low Profile]
Click to expand...

With a 6700k and IS-50 that 6700k would explode. You'll want an IS-60 minimum if you plan to go with ID Cooling...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA59T1R00547


----------



## Swordsman83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> With a 6700k and IS-50 that 6700k would explode. You'll want an IS-60 minimum if you plan to go with ID Cooling...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA59T1R00547


opps.

this is my original intended rig.

Gigabyte H170N-WIFI + I5 6500
Gigabyte GTX 1080 8GB G1 Gaming
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400Mhz 16GB (8GB*2) (Alternative) - Corsair sfx 450 or Corsair SF 600
Samsung 950 Pro 512GB
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
Silverstone ML08B-H Windowed Slim Case
Silverstone SFX 600W 80+ Gold Full Modular PSU
Windows 10 Home 64 Bit Digital License


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Just an fyi, http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/5570#post_24958095


Ah yeah, I forgot that was an issue since I went ahead and bought low profile cables to begin with. Incidentally, I don't think a standard SFX power supply won't have the same issues since the SFX is 30mm shallower than the SFX-L PSU we were installing in that picture.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Alright Guys,

I am going to answer once and for all the question everyone considering the *RVZ02* is asking, "*What kind of cooler design should I get for my GPU? Blower or Open?*

Well, This is my rig

i5 6500 + MSI ITX mobo,
Intel SSD+2.5" Hitachi HDD
Noctua L9i Cooler
Silverstone SFX-L 500W
*RVZ02 Non-Windowed Version*

So, I managed to get my hands on 2 different types of GTX 1070s from Asus. 1) *Asus GTX 1070 Turbo (Blower Style)* 2) *Asus GTX 1070 Strix OC (Open-Air)*

Ambients are *25* Degrees, All temperatures mentioned below are with the filtered side panel on, so windowed versions without the dust grille should be able to shave 3 degrees away.

First off, The Asus Turbo (running Battlefield 1 Open Beta),


Max Temps @ *85 degrees Celcius* Noise level: Borderline Unbearable when placed 40 cm away from me. Fan is @ 81%

*Disclaimer*: I am running Battlefield 1 at max settings to get these results. When I run Overwatch, I hit 89 Degrees, even higher than Heaven Unigine for some reason.

*Moving on*,

The Asus Strix Gaming under same ambient temps.



Max Temps @ *74 degree Celcius* Noise Level: Audible, not annoyingly so. Fan is @ 73% And its the DCU cooler so it's quieter than the reference blower design.

*Disclaimer*: I am running Heaven Unigine at 1080p at max settings to get these results. When I run Overwatch, I hit 76 Degrees, with the fans getting no louder.

So,
Which cooler should I get for the RVZ02?

*Answer: Definitely, an open air design (as stated in the manual)* - It cools better, it is softer. Only issue I can see is it heating up the HDDs and SSDs at the back. But, unless you are going to be running the GPUs really hard 24/7, I see no issue.

This experiment is simply to confirm the statements that Silverstone mentioned regarding GPU cooler designs in this case. I am aware that many people are asking about this for the longest time, without any concrete proof as reply. So, feel free to link them to this post if you can.

Cheers.


----------



## madboyv1

And knowing is half the battle, thanks Joe for the results. Interestingly your results mirror mine when I went from a GTX 570 blower style to my GTX 1080 open air style. Now I know it is DEFINITELY not an apples to apples comparison, but they do have a -sorta- close TDP with each other.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> And knowing is half the battle, thanks Joe for the results. Interestingly your results mirror mine when I went from a GTX 570 blower style to my GTX 1080 open air style. Now I know it is DEFINITELY not an apples to apples comparison, but they do have a -sorta- close TDP with each other.


Cheers mate!









Best part is the GPU switches off the fan at idle. For the Strix at least.


----------



## Clouded Sun

Is there any LARGE backpack that the RVZ02 can fit in? I have to do a lot of traveling on a day to day basis, and I've been looking at the GAEMS backpack pro as a possible contender.

I heard someone also fit their RVZ02 in a MONSTER bag, but the promotion ended.


----------



## Necrocis85

RVZ01 vs FTZ01. I know they are pretty much the same thing internally, but it looks to me that the Raven version has better ventilation on top for open gpu coolers. How's the heat buildup in the FTZ01, can the hot air get out easily enough?


----------



## velocd

Just discovered the beauty of underclocking. Have a GTX 1070, set the power temp limit to 65 and capped the fan curve at 45%. Overwatch doesn't go higher than 70c yet still maintains nearly the same FPS as when the power temp limit was set to 83 and power limit 100%. About 140-150 FPS. Before I had to keep fan at 70% to keep temps in check, but now it runs completely silent and great temps. (I built a RVZ02 for the sole purpose of quiet gaming computer)

Hopefully I can replicate the same results for Dark Souls 3, should be easy since the game is capped at 60 FPS.


----------



## Swordsman83

Can this cpu cooler fit into the casing ?

*be quiet! Shadow Rock LP*


----------



## pegotico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordsman83*
> 
> Can this cpu cooler fit into the casing ?
> 
> *be quiet! Shadow Rock LP*


You didn't specify which case?

The shadow rock lp is 75.4mm tall so it will fit in the RVZ01, which has a cpu clearance of 83mm.

It wont fit in the RVZ02 which has a cpu clearance of 58mm.


----------



## Swordsman83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegotico*
> 
> You didn't specify which case?
> 
> The shadow rock lp is 75.4mm tall so it will fit in the RVZ01, which has a cpu clearance of 83mm.
> 
> It wont fit in the RVZ02 which has a cpu clearance of 58mm.


Sorry.

i was referring to RVZ02.

In that case i will go with SilverStone Argon AR06 or Cryorig C7.


----------



## Swordsman83

Incoming handle bar for RVZ02

https://www.facebook.com/SilverstoneSG/photos/a.429661247083128.87396.414337851948801/1072668316115748/?type=3&theater


----------



## Yhatax

Hi to all of you. Nice tips on building and component choosing. I'm building a x99 & 5820k system with a matx mobo in a rvz01-e







.



Still need to get a cpu cooler, i'm transfering my current build to this one for more compact solution (from a CM storm trooper).

By the way, anyone got any problem with their pci-e riser? I don't get video signal with the 90 degree pcb, so i'm wondering if mine is faulty.

Any tips on cpu cooler are apreciated, I'm still reading the full post ... It's taking a while.


----------



## tkhawari

Hi everyone,

Just recently decided to go all SFF/HTPC style system from Full-Tower IB system.

Had some horrible experience from SIlverstone's cases. Mostly my own fault i guess.

I bought the Milo M08 case without much researching and faced so many issues:

My system is:

i7 6700k (mild OC)
Gigabyte z170 G1 gaming.
Gskill 16gb aries ram
MSI GTX 1080
Cryorig C7 cooler

First of all, this case is beautiful, but definitely not built for high end systems. Without any OC, all heat would trap in the case and when I opened up, my entire MB, SSD, RAMS were so HOT (untouchable like GPU) that i decided better to change to a different case because in time the heat will definitely blow any of the devices.

Looked into RV-Z01-E. It is amazing, everything fits EXCEPT:

the new 'E' version was made because of normal PSUs could fit, well i already got the SFX Silverstone and this was sort of useless. The cage that comes for PSU is badly designed IMO. It blocks everything, my 24PIN power, Sata connectors are so tight that I am afraid I have to loosen up the cage screws or maybe MOD to cut that area otherwise the pressure on the pins might be damaged sooner or later.

~ The rubber feet are useless. they come of as soon you move the case. It stays pretty sturdy so don't need them anyway.
~ The fans that come with it are not so noise friendly (if you are like me placing your system 2-3 feet next to you.

CRYORIG C7: Definitely NOT made for high end CPUs. My CPU at load gets to 75 C and the fan gets so annoyingly loud that I just turn of my system after a session of 1-2hrs gaming.

Overall this built was quite painful. I am now changing my cooler.

Also Silverstone SFX 600W PSU is not really that well built. The fan gets very interesting when the system is on load, weird HISSING and RATTLING noise.

Lesson learned:
RESEARCH RESEARCH RESEARCH. Specially this forum topic


----------



## tkhawari

The cooler that I changed to is Thermolab's LP53. Ordered from Korea, it'll take a while to get here









I am surprised how Thermolab LP53 out performs the Noctua-L12 cooler. I'm big fan of Noctua but after reviews thought to give LP53 a try.

Anyone got any experience with Corsair's SF600 psu? if the place I bought my psu from allows me to replace it then was thinking to go with Corsair.


----------



## Clouded Sun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkhawari*
> 
> The cooler that I changed to is Thermolab's LP53. Ordered from Korea, it'll take a while to get here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised how Thermolab LP53 out performs the Noctua-L12 cooler. I'm big fan of Noctua but after reviews thought to give LP53 a try.
> 
> Anyone got any experience with Corsair's SF600 psu? if the place I bought my psu from allows me to replace it then was thinking to go with Corsair.


Cosair SF600 is virtually silent. It does get rather warm in thE RVZ02 (still need to check temps today, finished my build yesterday) but with a Noctua NH-L9i for my CPU cooler, it was irrelevant.


----------



## Clouded Sun

This is the setup to my case (without the graphics card) I tried to get my setup like @T_Robert, but ultimately since the cords for the Corsair PSU and the PSU itself are shorter than the one from Silverstone, getting the cords through the hole were easy but fitting the cords like ATX power to the Mobo and through the back didn't work. I'll update with the back panel when my graphics card comes in.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blasko229*
> 
> TLDR, I cut open areas to fit the
> 
> This is the setup to my case (without the graphics card) I tried to get my setup like @T_Robert, but ultimately since the cords for the Corsair PSU and the PSU itself are shorter than the one from Silverstone, getting the cords through the hole were easy but fitting the cords like ATX power to the Mobo and through the back didn't work. I'll update with the back panel when my graphics card comes in.


Don't feel bad, I have less wires/cords in mine and it still messy. I think custom cords are needed to be able to it to look neat


----------



## Yhatax

I don't know if it's been stated before but, I found the angled PCI-E riser just supports PCI-E gen 2.0. My PCI-E Gen 3.0 card wouldn't throw any video with that angled riser, so I went to bios and changed link to gen 2.0 and it works when I put the riser back.

If anyone is having the same issue, just do that for a temporary solution. I'll mail silverstone about this.

Also, can anyone give me some light on CPU cooler? I'm thinking about Raijintek Pallas, 68 mm +15 mm from the case fan 83 mm or a NH-L12 with slim fan on top. But I have some issues with the clearance, it's going to be hard to fit it.


----------



## tkhawari

@ Clouded Sun,

Thanks, I will give Corsair a try.


----------



## tkhawari

Yhatax,

I'd go with Noctua. They never disappointed me.


----------



## Sefiror

Hello everyone!

I am new to mini-ITX PCs and this Forum and have some final questions about my build.

I am going to use the RVZ01 a my case and want to use it as a rather silent but powerful and small gaming pc.

My Specs are as follows:
PCPartPicker part list: http://de.pcpartpicker.com/list/qngVwV
Price breakdown by merchant: http://de.pcpartpicker.com/list/qngVwV/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i5-6600 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor (€225.13 @ Mindfactory)
CPU Cooler: Silverstone NT06-PRO 74.0 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler (€70.00)
Thermal Compound: ARCTIC MX4 4g Thermal Paste (€5.90 @ Caseking)
Motherboard: Asus H170I-PRO Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard (€120.00)
Memory: Crucial 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory (€71.03 @ Mindfactory)
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (€146.94 @ Mindfactory)
Storage: Western Digital WD Purple 2TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive (€82.74 @ Mindfactory)
Case: Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case (€90.00)
Power Supply: Corsair SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply (€85.00)
Optical Drive: Silverstone SOD02B DVD/CD Writer (€70.00)
Other: Videocard: Geforce GTX 1060 Custom Design (€320.00)
Total: €1286.74
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-09-05 13:10 CEST+0200

I am not sure about 2 things, the GPU and the HDD.
Is the Western Digital Putple any good?

The second thing is the GPU, i want a 1060 but i dont know which one.
I read that the MSI GeForce GTX 1060 6GB GAMING X and the Asus GeForce GTX 1060 6GB ROG Strix and the coolest and quietest one. The Problem is, that the MSI is 5.51" and the Asus 5.27" in width. Silverstone declares that the RVZ01 can fit a GPU with a width of 5.88" is there enough space to fit in the cables aswell? Or do i have to choose a smaller Custom Design?

Also is there a better CPU-Cooler or anything else i should change with the build?

I don't know if it makes a difference but i live in Austria so components are a bit more expensive.

Best regards,
Sefiror


----------



## Clouded Sun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clouded Sun*
> 
> Is there any LARGE backpack that the RVZ02 can fit in? I have to do a lot of traveling on a day to day basis, and I've been looking at the GAEMS backpack pro as a possible contender.
> 
> I heard someone also fit their RVZ02 in a MONSTER bag, but the promotion ended.


Bump.


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clouded Sun*
> 
> Bump.


Try a camping backpack theyre pretty big, or you get some type of luggage/suitcase for it.


----------



## SrMapache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdoo*
> 
> 
> Leak testing in progress. I had to remove the vertical metal mounting plate near the psu, and also expect that the psu mounting cage will not find its way into the assembled system.
> 
> Although the reservoir I got is really small, it is still basically too big for this case. With the psu scooted over and the metal mounting plate removed I think I can make it work though.
> 
> Also, there is no way any radiator larger than ek coolstream SE will fit with a 1080gtx and ek reference water block. Even as it is, I have to torque the rad a little bit to get the edge of it to clear the bitspower compression fitting on the block.
> 
> The apogee 2 block/pump combo is also a little bigger than I had hoped, with the 90degree fittings I have on there, there is no opportunity for a 120mm rad above the cpu. I may just be able to fit my prolimatech 15mm fan above there.
> 
> Finally, FYI to anyone getting the ek water block, remove the stock thermal pads from the vram. They are thicker than the ones that the water block comes with for the vrm and mosfet so you won't get good contact if you leave them on.


What fan size you have under the EK coolstream SE? I have seen a build with a lightnin gtx 980ti with same case/rad and a pair of EK Vardar F4 fitted.
do you think there is enough clearance for EK coolstream SE + 25mm fans+1080 water block?


----------



## Clouded Sun

Feeling kinda dumb after realizing I could've gotten an i7-4790K for just about the same price as the newest i5 but with significant performance boosts (thanks to hyper threading), still very happy with my build though. Would you say the i5-6600K is a worse choice when it comes to game development in software such as Blender and Unreal Engine 4?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clouded Sun*
> 
> Feeling kinda dumb after realizing I could've gotten an i7-4790K for just about the same price as the newest i5 but with significant performance boosts (thanks to hyper threading), still very happy with my build though. Would you say the i5-6600K is a worse choice when it comes to game development in software such as Blender and Unreal Engine 4?


How much? I got my i7-6700k for $290... thought that was quite a good deal...


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PickledTripod*
> 
> Hey there, I've recently rebuilt my PC in a FTZ01-B, been meaning to make a post avout it but I'm too lazy to choose the best pics... Anyway I have an issue with my computer shutting down semi-randomly. It's usually just after a long gaming session, almost never while I'm actually playing. I narrowed down the problem to my PSU, a Silverstone SX700-LPT. My theory is that when I quit a game the power comes down and the fan stops which lets the hot air inside the case get in the PSU due to negative pressure and makes it overheat. It's a very uneducated guess but it's the only thing I can think of... Is anyone else having similar issues?


We've updated the SX700-LPT to better cope with a system like yours, please check out the post we made in another thread for more detail:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1519061/silverstone-sfx-series-psus-st45sf-g-sx600-g-sx500-lg-owners-club/190#post_25501150


----------



## jdoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SrMapache*
> 
> What fan size you have under the EK coolstream SE? I have seen a build with a lightnin gtx 980ti with same case/rad and a pair of EK Vardar F4 fitted.
> do you think there is enough clearance for EK coolstream SE + 25mm fans+1080 water block?


i was using the prolimatech slim 120mm fans. I think you could fit full size fans but doing so would only leave maybe 1-2mm of space between the fan and gpu block.

Ultimately I abandoned this build as I was unable to get enough cooling into the overclocked 1080 within a noise level which was acceptable to me.

I briefly put the setup in a fractal define nano s but have since moved on to a custom build in what was a Lian Li pcv359

http://www.overclock.net/t/1608563/builld-log-icarus-lian-li-pc-v359-custom-gaming-htpc/20#post_25470319


----------



## supralover23

Hey guys, I've been looking through this thread for suggestions, but haven't found a solid answer yet. I'm looking to build a gaming PC in the FTZ01, but haven't been able to figure out which CPU cooler to use and how it'll interact with the motherboard and the two RAM slots. Are there any utilities that allow you to place components on top of each other to see how they'll fit? I got my inspiration from this build, but I'm really leery of having liquid anywhere near a PC, particularly one I'm spending >$1500 on, so I'd prefer air cooling. I am trying to make this machine as quiet as possible, given the presence of roommates and family members. FWIW, I'm not planning on overclocking right away, but I'd like to have the ability to. Current build is as follows (another two SSDs already on hand, 1TB and 512GB):

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($324.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Motherboard:* Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($159.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (1 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Mushkin Reactor 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($227.00 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Video Card ($679.99 @ B&H)
*Case:* Silverstone FTZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($129.99 @ B&H)
*Power Supply:* Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($118.34 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $1730.29
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-09-08 12:18 EDT-0400_

If I'm reading the specifications correctly, the FTZ01 is limited to 83mm for the CPU cooler, and the G.Skill height is 42mm (not sure how to search for low-profile RAM on PCPP). A PCPP search for air coolers with height between 44mm and 82mm returns a decent amount of options. The Noctua NH-L9x65 looks good dimension-wise, but their site says not to use it for 95W Skylake (the 6700k TDP is 91W). Am I interpreting that right? Second question is whether a 120x120mm cooler (like the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet) will fit without interfering with the two DIMM slots? I only have one stick right now, but I'd like to keep access to the other slot open.

Appreciate the help; thanks!


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supralover23*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been looking through this thread for suggestions, but haven't found a solid answer yet. I'm looking to build a gaming PC in the FTZ01, but haven't been able to figure out which CPU cooler to use and how it'll interact with the motherboard and the two RAM slots. Are there any utilities that allow you to place components on top of each other to see how they'll fit? I got my inspiration from this build, but I'm really leery of having liquid anywhere near a PC, particularly one I'm spending >$1500 on, so I'd prefer air cooling. I am trying to make this machine as quiet as possible, given the presence of roommates and family members. FWIW, I'm not planning on overclocking right away, but I'd like to have the ability to. Current build is as follows (another two SSDs already on hand, 1TB and 512GB):
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($324.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($159.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (1 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Mushkin Reactor 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($227.00 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Video Card ($679.99 @ B&H)
> *Case:* Silverstone FTZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($129.99 @ B&H)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($118.34 @ NCIX US)
> *Total:* $1730.29
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-09-08 12:18 EDT-0400_
> 
> If I'm reading the specifications correctly, the FTZ01 is limited to 83mm for the CPU cooler, and the G.Skill height is 42mm (not sure how to search for low-profile RAM on PCPP). A PCPP search for air coolers with height between 44mm and 82mm returns a decent amount of options. The Noctua NH-L9x65 looks good dimension-wise, but their site says not to use it for 95W Skylake (the 6700k TDP is 91W). Am I interpreting that right? Second question is whether a 120x120mm cooler (like the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet) will fit without interfering with the two DIMM slots? I only have one stick right now, but I'd like to keep access to the other slot open.
> 
> Appreciate the help; thanks!


Just install an AIO water cooler like that build you linked had. It's kinda of a waste to have the FTZ01/RVZ01/ML07 and not use water cooling for the CPU imo. It will give you much better performance than any low-profile air cooler that can fit in this case. However, if you really want to use an air cooler than the best one I know that fits is the Raijintek Pallas. As for Ram, get the one with the lowest height possible like this or this.


----------



## aburgesser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supralover23*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been looking through this thread for suggestions, but haven't found a solid answer yet. I'm looking to build a gaming PC in the FTZ01, but haven't been able to figure out which CPU cooler to use and how it'll interact with the motherboard and the two RAM slots. Are there any utilities that allow you to place components on top of each other to see how they'll fit? I got my inspiration from this build, but I'm really leery of having liquid anywhere near a PC, particularly one I'm spending >$1500 on, so I'd prefer air cooling. I am trying to make this machine as quiet as possible, given the presence of roommates and family members. FWIW, I'm not planning on overclocking right away, but I'd like to have the ability to. Current build is as follows (another two SSDs already on hand, 1TB and 512GB):
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($324.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($159.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (1 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Mushkin Reactor 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($227.00 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Video Card ($679.99 @ B&H)
> *Case:* Silverstone FTZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($129.99 @ B&H)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($118.34 @ NCIX US)
> *Total:* $1730.29
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-09-08 12:18 EDT-0400_
> 
> If I'm reading the specifications correctly, the FTZ01 is limited to 83mm for the CPU cooler, and the G.Skill height is 42mm (not sure how to search for low-profile RAM on PCPP). A PCPP search for air coolers with height between 44mm and 82mm returns a decent amount of options. The Noctua NH-L9x65 looks good dimension-wise, but their site says not to use it for 95W Skylake (the 6700k TDP is 91W). Am I interpreting that right? Second question is whether a 120x120mm cooler (like the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet) will fit without interfering with the two DIMM slots? I only have one stick right now, but I'd like to keep access to the other slot open.
> 
> Appreciate the help; thanks!


I have a build with the Thermalright AXP-100R on the i7-6700 with that motherboard (which I chose over non-Z170 chipsets for the sound chipset). It practically touches the PCB of the closer (standard) Crucial DIMM. I could slip some paper between, but that's it. I did orient the cooler for minimal offset from the vent though. I still like it for the additional structural support given to the heat pipes because this build is intended to travel assembled.

If you choose RAM with heat spreaders taller than the PCB you probably need a cooler within the 92mm^2 keep out zone. Once you restrict yourself to that small a volume, your practical OC prospects dwindle. You both restrict your heatsink mass and airflow doing that.


----------



## aburgesser

Does anyone know of a good soft case to carry the FTZ01 with?


----------



## Clouded Sun

Rethinking the GTX 1080. Is the 1070 worth it? I wanna game at 1440p with 60+FPS and develop in Unreal Engine 4 as well. Should I save for the 1080, or will the 1070 suffice?


----------



## qulmanaqim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swordsman83*
> 
> Incoming handle bar for RVZ02
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SilverstoneSG/photos/a.429661247083128.87396.414337851948801/1072668316115748/?type=3&theater


This looks better than the one on ML08 in my opinion


----------



## kiryo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supralover23*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been looking through this thread for suggestions, but haven't found a solid answer yet. I'm looking to build a gaming PC in the FTZ01, but haven't been able to figure out which CPU cooler to use and how it'll interact with the motherboard and the two RAM slots. Are there any utilities that allow you to place components on top of each other to see how they'll fit? I got my inspiration from this build, but I'm really leery of having liquid anywhere near a PC, particularly one I'm spending >$1500 on, so I'd prefer air cooling. I am trying to make this machine as quiet as possible, given the presence of roommates and family members. FWIW, I'm not planning on overclocking right away, but I'd like to have the ability to. Current build is as follows (another two SSDs already on hand, 1TB and 512GB):
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($324.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($159.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (1 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($89.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Mushkin Reactor 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($227.00 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 Video Card ($679.99 @ B&H)
> *Case:* Silverstone FTZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case ($129.99 @ B&H)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($118.34 @ NCIX US)
> *Total:* $1730.29
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-09-08 12:18 EDT-0400_
> 
> If I'm reading the specifications correctly, the FTZ01 is limited to 83mm for the CPU cooler, and the G.Skill height is 42mm (not sure how to search for low-profile RAM on PCPP). A PCPP search for air coolers with height between 44mm and 82mm returns a decent amount of options. The Noctua NH-L9x65 looks good dimension-wise, but their site says not to use it for 95W Skylake (the 6700k TDP is 91W). Am I interpreting that right? Second question is whether a 120x120mm cooler (like the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet) will fit without interfering with the two DIMM slots? I only have one stick right now, but I'd like to keep access to the other slot open.
> 
> Appreciate the help; thanks!


Hello, I'm been checking in to this a little, here is some info regarding air coolers and motherboards: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4650#post_24562019
I'm probably going with same as SHwoKing and Elton Noway and put Cryorig c1 to my ftz01 with ASrock Z170 Gaming even tough I'm not happy going with ASrock(price) but it's probably best bet if air cooled is what you are after.


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qulmanaqim*
> 
> This looks better than the one on ML08 in my opinion


Agreed. This handle is a bit more tamer than the one that comes with the ML08-H and matches the aesthetic better. Also probably more comfortable to hold... I'd get one to replace my handle if not for the fact that my handle is painted and don't feel like asking for just a single part to be painted. XDD


----------



## RunnerHead

hello guys,
got a question here, recently i moved my system into FTZ01. initially i use cyrorig C7 to cool the cpu. yesterday i replaced the C7 with TD03 slim and now it becomes annoyingly noisy.

i wonder what went wrong?

by the way my system as follow:
FTZ01,
i5 6600,
MSI Z170i gaming pro ac,
2x8 gb avexir blitz ddr4 pc24000,
gtx1070 founder,
corsair sf600,
silverstone td03 slim,
all fans installed.


----------



## deuce501st

Hi all,

I'm new here but been reading / googling for information in this thread for a while since I was planning to build my rig.
I saw some people concern about the cooler / psu / mobo combination and more.... and might not have the answer yet
At that time, I was not able to find the answer I need too, so I took a risk and went for it..... and yes! my combination works perfectly, so I want to share my build with you guys.

Hope this can help someone









*Case:* Silverstone RVZ01b
*Motherboard:* Asus Z170i Pro gaming
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700k
*CPU Cooler:* Silverstone NT06-pro
*RAM:* Corsair VG LPX ddr4 16GB(8*2) 3200Mhz
*PSU:* Corsair SF600
*VGA:* Asus Strix GTX 1060
*SSD:* Sandisk X400 256GB M.2
*HDD:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200rpm SATA-III

Here are some pics during installation and how I managed the cables

Since the power cable connector on Corsair SF600 turned upside down, I have to remove the cable from its clips on the far side so I can bend the cable and connect it to the PSU.
I don't know if this was intentional, but with this PSU, as I connected the cable to the PSU, the cable on the other side snapped nicely into the fan case corners (in pic 2).


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deuce501st*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here but been reading / googling for information in this thread for a while since I was planning to build my rig.
> I saw some people concern about the cooler / psu / mobo combination and more.... and might not have the answer yet
> At that time, I was not able to find the answer I need too, so I took a risk and went for it..... and yes! my combination works perfectly, so I want to share my build with you guys.
> 
> Hope this can help someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Case:* Silverstone RVZ01b
> *Motherboard:* Asus Z170i Pro gaming
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700k
> *CPU Cooler:* Silverstone NT06-pro
> *RAM:* Corsair VG LPX ddr4 16GB(8*2) 3200Mhz
> *PSU:* Corsair SF600
> *VGA:* Asus Strix GTX 1060
> *SSD:* Sandisk X400 256GB M.2
> *HDD:* Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200rpm SATA-III
> 
> Here are some pics during installation and how I managed the cables
> 
> Since the power cable connector on Corsair SF600 turned upside down, I have to remove the cable from its clips on the far side so I can bend the cable and connect it to the PSU.
> I don't know if this was intentional, but with this PSU, as I connected the cable to the PSU, the cable on the other side snapped nicely into the fan case corners (in pic 2).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Gosh, we have a nearly identical build! That's crazy! What CPU temps are you getting? CPU overclocked? Is your air cooler blowing up and out the case or down? We have the same: Motherboard, CPU, SSD, CPU Cooler...


----------



## FXformat

Hi guys, just recently sold my watercooled setup and went back to air...i bought a Raven and so far i'm in love with it, it's tiny and light i can take it anywhere with me...i choose to leave the GPU exposed for aesthetic and cooling reasons..


----------



## ghosta

i have just bought a used ML08B (same as RVZ02) but it didn't come with the riser card... i was thinking of getting a PCI-E extension cable instead .. can any one recommend me one?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghosta*
> 
> i have just bought a used ML08B (same as RVZ02) but it didn't come with the riser card... i was thinking of getting a PCI-E extension cable instead .. can any one recommend me one?


You'll need the bracket to mount it, an extension cable, for a good quality one, will run you like $40. You'll need to get the bracket and the extender to mount on your case.


----------



## ghosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> You'll need the bracket to mount it, an extension cable, for a good quality one, will run you like $40. You'll need to get the bracket and the extender to mount on your case.


Ideally yes I would prefer to have the correct riser but i don't.. I wouldn't say I need it as long as I get a cable that fits. I don't think they'll be much performance loose over a cable.

Nice setup by the way


----------



## deuce501st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Gosh, we have a nearly identical build! That's crazy! What CPU temps are you getting? CPU overclocked? Is your air cooler blowing up and out the case or down? We have the same: Motherboard, CPU, SSD, CPU Cooler...


I have no plan on overclocking yet since I didn't put it in an AC room and the ambient temp here is quite hot at around 34C
At 4.2 GHz, I get around 86C at full load / 48C at idle but I usually set the power plan to balanced setting so normally it idles at 0.8GHz and the temp is 40C.

p.s. my air cooler blows out of the case. What about your setting?

Do you think it will be better if I reverse the cpu fan direction to suck the air in (as Silverstone intended)?.... but I don't think so tbh.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghosta*
> 
> Ideally yes I would prefer to have the correct riser but i don't.. I wouldn't say I need it as long as I get a cable that fits. I don't think they'll be much performance loose over a cable.
> 
> Nice setup by the way


The cable is just the cable, you'll need the bracket it comes with to secure the GPU to the bottom of the case, a riser cable won't have that, and the GPU will be dangling from the back...not sure if you get what i mean.


----------



## Kaliw

Hi, i want to buy a silverstone raven rvz02 and i need to pick some stuff.
For the psu is the corsair sf600 good? if it is, are the cables included long enough? i mean, i want to connect the slim dvd reader, 1 ssd and 1 hd, the vga (of course) and 2 led strips with molex connectors.
And for the gpu i want the gtx 1070, in this case is better an open air or a blower card?
thanks in advance


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaliw*
> 
> Hi, i want to buy a silverstone raven rvz02 and i need to pick some stuff.
> For the psu is the corsair sf600 good? if it is, are the cables included long enough?
> And for the gpu i want the gtx 1070, in this case is better an open air or a blower card?
> thanks in advance


If you're going with the 1070, a 500W PSU is more than enough. Silverstone 500W SFX is a nice PSU, i've used it before and it's quite...cables are plenty long, but i'd get extension for the GPU connector just in case. Blower style like the FE edition cards would work well, but if you want to display the GPU like the way i have it, i recommend something with 3 fans to fill out the case.


----------



## Kaliw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> If you're going with the 1070, a 500W PSU is more than enough. Silverstone 500W SFX is a nice PSU, i've used it before and it's quite...cables are plenty long, but i'd get extension for the GPU connector just in case. Blower style like the FE edition cards would work well, but if you want to display the GPU like the way i have it, i recommend something with 3 fans to fill out the case.


I like to see my hardware but the windowed version hasn't the dust filters, so i think to pick the non-windowed version. i don't have problems with noise. i like more open air gpu (and the price is lower <.<) but the problem is the hd/ssd temperature because they are near the gpu,
For corsair i read the cables are not much flexible too. for the gpu extender i can wait because i'll buy the vga next month (so i can already check if it's enough)
I know, my english sucks xD


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaliw*
> 
> I like to see my hardware but the windowed version hasn't the dust filters, so i think to pick the non-windowed version. i don't have problems with noise. i like more open air gpu (and the price is lower <.<) but the problem is the hd/ssd temperature because they are near the gpu,
> For corsair i read the cables are not much flexible too. for the gpu extender i can wait because i'll buy the vga next month (so i can already check if it's enough)
> I know, my english sucks xD


Your English is fine, i can understand you very well. Get the windowed version, take off the white plastic like i did with mine if you want to see the GPU. As for dust, no matter what you build, dust will find a way to get inside, at least when it's opened like this, you can just use a can of compressed air to blow it out once a week or so.


----------



## Kaliw

then can you suggest me another cpu cooler? if i take the windowed one i'll can see the blue fan and all my "gaming arsenal" is black/red xD
Can you tell me your hd/ssd temperature?


----------



## Cyoung080

Need a little help deciding here! The FTZ01B is a little bigger, has case fans, a bigger cpu cooler. The RVZ02B has passive cooling and a slimmer/sleeker build that I personally think looks better. There are also more build tutorials and high quality videos out there for the RVZ02B, which might be beneficial in that i've never built a PC before, so they might be nice to have. My main concern is performance and reasonable temperatures in a very portable/slim package. I would prefer to go with the RVZ02B, but I'm not sure what the temps would be in comparison with the FTZ01B?

I should add that i'm interested in overclocking the cpu/gpu a good amount. So would the temps be fine in these cases?

Also, if you have any suggestions please let me know. Thanks!

RVZ02B - GTX 1080 Build

*PCPartPicker part list*: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/dCpcHN

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler*: Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
*Motherboard*: Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
*Memory*: G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory
*Storage*: Samsung 950 PRO 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
*Video Card*: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Xtreme Gaming Video Card
*Case*: Silverstone RVZ02B HTPC Case
*Power Supply*: Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
*Operating System*: Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit
*Monitor*: Acer Predator X34 34.0" 100Hz Monitor
*Other*: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut High Performance Thermal Grease - 1g

*OR
*
FTZ01B - GTX 1080 Build

*PCPartPicker part list*: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/ZhP4M8

*CPU*: Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Silverstone NT06-PRO 74.0 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
*Motherboard*: Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
*Memory*: G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory
*Storage*: Samsung 950 PRO 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
*Video Card*: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Xtreme Gaming Video Card
*Case*: Silverstone FTZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case
*Power Supply*: Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
*Operating System*: Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit
*Monitor*: Acer Predator X34 34.0" 100Hz Monitor
*Other*: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut High Performance Thermal Grease - 1g


----------



## bilal210

What's the maximum height for a fan at the top of the case (gpu chamber)?


----------



## WeiZhong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just recently sold my watercooled setup and went back to air...i bought a Raven and so far i'm in love with it, it's tiny and light i can take it anywhere with me...i choose to leave the GPU exposed for aesthetic and cooling reasons..


Really neat looking set up. Is there a build log? Will be keen to see how you managed the wires!

KUDOS!


----------



## bilal210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phdpepper*
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread for a few days now since the ML08B was released. There has definitely been a lot of good information on what works with this case. I guess this is my first post here and made an account just for this thread.
> 
> I was having the issue with the GPU overheating too. I have a EVGA 980 FTW with the ACX 2.0 cooler. I tried putting on 120mm fans outside of the panel to blow air in, out, or both, and it didn't help because the ACX2.0 cooler itself had no problem drawing air in, but there was no way to get the hot air out of the case. When i removed the panel, the GPU would run around 77C at the hottest while maintaining its boosted clock of 1410mhz.
> 
> I didn't want to always use the PC without the cover on so, I ended up using a 2 3/4" circle saw to cut 3 holes on the top of the case. This was large enough for 80x15mm fans from evercool, but i did have to remove the optical drive bay latch that was on the top (Which i wasn't using the bay anyway). The 3 fans were set up to blow the air up and out of the GPU area, and it worked pretty well. The GPU doesn't go back to its default clock anymore, and runs at 1410mhz while maintaining temperatures below 80C. I have the fan profile set to 55% max at 75C, which is pretty quiet.
> 
> The 3 fans actually make the computer louder when idle, but quieter then the GPU fan running at full speed when its under load. I may make another project with the fans where, i'll attach a normally open thermostat to the GPU, and have the fans click on once the GPU reaches >50C, since it seems to stay at <40C when it is not running games. This way the PC stays pretty much silent for web browsing, or other light tasks.
> 
> Since i wanted a pretty clean look, i used 3 Silverstone 80mm fan covers to cover up the top of the case. It covers up for any chipped paint or scrapes that occured while cutting the holes, and filing out the edges to be smooth. The holes were made using just a standard drill bit, or in the case with the side that had the vents, by filing away at it till there was a notch where the screws could hold the fans+covers.
> 
> I have the complete build posted up here http://pcpartpicker.com/b/mcD8TW


What's the maximum height for a fan at the top of the case (gpu chamber)?


----------



## Kaliw

i found the msi gtx 1070 aero, it's a blower style gpu and it's cheaper than the founder edition, it's cheaper than the gigabyte g1 too so i can purchase it, is it good? or it's better the FE?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaliw*
> 
> then can you suggest me another cpu cooler? if i take the windowed one i'll can see the blue fan and all my "gaming arsenal" is black/red xD
> Can you tell me your hd/ssd temperature?


This works well enough for me, quiet, low profile, good looking



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4UF39D5213


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeiZhong*
> 
> Really neat looking set up. Is there a build log? Will be keen to see how you managed the wires!
> 
> KUDOS!


No i don't have one sorry, but here are more pics of the setup



http://imgur.com/5xVv8


I hid the wires behind the backboard, and under the desk by drilling...and used USB extensions to connect to the PC, a 15ft Display port cable for the monitor.


----------



## phdpepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilal210*
> 
> What's the maximum height for a fan at the top of the case (gpu chamber)?


I had to remove the clip for the optical drive (just pops off) in order to fit the 3rd fan in, so 15mm seems to be the limit.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deuce501st*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Gosh, we have a nearly identical build! That's crazy! What CPU temps are you getting? CPU overclocked? Is your air cooler blowing up and out the case or down? We have the same: Motherboard, CPU, SSD, CPU Cooler...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no plan on overclocking yet since I didn't put it in an AC room and the ambient temp here is quite hot at around 34C
> At 4.2 GHz, I get around 86C at full load / 48C at idle but I usually set the power plan to balanced setting so normally it idles at 0.8GHz and the temp is 40C.
> 
> p.s. my air cooler blows out of the case. What about your setting?
> 
> Do you think it will be better if I reverse the cpu fan direction to suck the air in (as Silverstone intended)?.... but I don't think so tbh.
Click to expand...

wow...Guess I was right in thinking I'm not going to get much better...

I've got my CPU cooler lapped perfectly flat and mirror finish. CPU is delided with CLU between the IHS and die, CM Nano for the paste between IHS and cooler. 4.2GHz I'll hit around 65C max. What's your stock boost voltage on the 6700k? I found my stock auto everything was like 1.312v but when you set in manual for 4.2GHz I dropped mine down to 1.232v... big difference for temps. I'm currently at 4.3Ghz and I've seen 68C in realbench which was the highest temp. I'll be adding a 2nd fan today or tomorrow so I'll have a good comparison of what temps will look like after the new fan! My idle btw is 26-27C. I'm sitting typing this and its 26C right now...


----------



## WeiZhong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No i don't have one sorry, but here are more pics of the setup
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/5xVv8
> 
> 
> I hid the wires behind the backboard, and under the desk by drilling...and used USB extensions to connect to the PC, a 15ft Display port cable for the monitor.


I was thinking more towards the wires inside the case. Curious to see the guts of your system!

But it's cool. Your setup looks awesome and i'm sure it's an envy of many!


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeiZhong*
> 
> I was thinking more towards the wires inside the case. Curious to see the guts of your system!
> 
> But it's cool. Your setup looks awesome and i'm sure it's an envy of many!


Oh thanks, the cables are sleeved and since there are no need for accessories for this case the only thing i have plugged in are PCI cable, 24pin ATX and the 8pin power connector...cables are short too so there's nothing in the CPU area.


----------



## aizac88

HI guys can a H55 cooler fit opposite the GPU? I mean replace the fan on the chasis panel (facing the GPU) and install the H55, will it fit?


----------



## WeiZhong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thanks, the cables are sleeved and since there are no need for accessories for this case the only thing i have plugged in are PCI cable, 24pin ATX and the 8pin power connector...cables are short too so there's nothing in the CPU area.


Alright. Thanks a lot for the information!


----------



## DHphoto

Greetings, looking to a RVZ02 for my first build, uses will be surfing, video playback, photo editing and gaming (BF series is a demanding as it gets) mostly PR, ARMA, SQUAD

I'm trying to decide on GPU, PSU and CPU

Judging by what I listed above I think an I5 6500 would be fine? (not impartial to AMD either I just don't know too much on their end)

1060 or 1070 GTX? Don't have 4k now but looking to ungraded my monitor within 6 months

would 450w be enough?

8 or 16 GBR?

looking to stay below 1k on this. (tough with the 1070 I know.)


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> Greetings, looking to a RVZ02 for my first build, uses will be surfing, video playback, photo editing and gaming (BF series is a demanding as it gets) mostly PR, ARMA, SQUAD
> 
> I'm trying to decide on GPU, PSU and CPU
> 
> Judging by what I listed above I think an I5 6500 would be fine? (not impartial to AMD either I just don't know too much on their end)
> 
> 1060 or 1070 GTX? Don't have 4k now but looking to ungraded my monitor within 6 months
> 
> would 450w be enough?
> 
> 8 or 16 GBR?
> 
> looking to stay below 1k on this. (tough with the 1070 I know.)


i5 6500/1070/Silverstone 450w

You can game in 4K depending how optimized your game is, and if you dial down the settings a bit


----------



## DHphoto

Thanks, saw your CL ad for your current set up. where did you get those leds behind the desk from?


----------



## bilal210

15mm thick? Thanks
I was thinking of going with the Arctic F8 fans but I guess they are thicker than 15mm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phdpepper*
> 
> I had to remove the clip for the optical drive (just pops off) in order to fit the 3rd fan in, so 15mm seems to be the limit.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> Thanks, saw your CL ad for your current set up. where did you get those leds behind the desk from?


Are you local to me? Got the lights on ebay..i have a bunch of computer parts if you need something let me know.


----------



## Wilddogge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> i5 6500/1070/Silverstone 450w
> 
> You can game in 4K depending how optimized your game is, and if you dial down the settings a bit


Hi,

I have been planning for a similar build for a while. Please see my part list below:

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/bZ6spb

What is your budget? I usually go for the overclock version even if I'm not planning to oveclock (just in case), but in such a small case maybe overclocking is not a good idea.

I'm still undecided between the RVZ01-E and the RVZ02.


----------



## DHphoto

I'm on the MD/PA line. Anything you have that would help me stay under my 1k budget would help.


----------



## DHphoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilddogge*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have been planning for a similar build for a while. Please see my part list below:
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/list/bZ6spb
> 
> What is your budget? I usually go for the overclock version even if I'm not planning to oveclock (just in case), but in such a small case maybe overclocking is not a good idea.
> 
> I'm still undecided between the RVZ01-E and the RVZ02.


I don't know anything about overclocking as this is my first build so I'm not concerned about it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> I'm on the MD/PA line. Anything you have that would help me stay under my 1k budget would help.


Oh no! You live in Breezewood? Lol Hate driving through that place..too many trucks and traffic is always nuts from all the east coaster trying to get outta town...


----------



## DHphoto

No that's country land, I'm near Baltimore.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> No that's country land, I'm near Baltimore.


Lol even worse...


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> I'm on the MD/PA line. Anything you have that would help me stay under my 1k budget would help.


It'll be tough to keep your builder under 1K because SFX stuff are more expensive...i have about 1300 in mine, let me pull up the PCparts picker

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/GPbRVY

I was gonna part out my setup by selling the PC itself for 1200. Haven't updated the craig's list ad


----------



## DHphoto

Well I guess a 1060 it is.


----------



## gezer

Does anyone smell something plasticky, hardwarish from their ML08? I use it as a living room pc and sit 1m away from it. It has a full size gpu and it's pretty crammed in there with the cable management, but nothing broke after months of use.


----------



## cijanzen

Hey everyone,

I'm new here but have been following your forums for a while checking out builds and getting inspiration. I think I've read every page of this thread and there's been a lot of very helpful information! I'm looking to build a gaming rig with performance and noise as the two main factors with budget coming in third.

I've put together a build on PCPP and would love to get some feedback on what I've got so far.

I'd like to have as quiet as possible of a system while still having good performance for at least 1080p gaming with 40-60FPS with max/high settings. Game examples being: Witcher series, Tomb Raider.

The only reason I'm thinking of the K processor is because I can use Intel Retail Edge to get a good deal on one (assuming good holiday discount is offered). I don't think I'd overclock too much at least not initially but perhaps in year 2-3 of use. The GPU I might overclock a touch as well but nothing major.

I like the RVZ02 and I'm pretty confident in this choice above others.

My few concerns are the mobo, PSU, and cooler. I've read a lot of builds use the Gigabyte Gaming 5 and a lot use the Asus Gaming Pro. Initially I was drawn to the Gigabyte because of Thunderbolt and USB-C but in reality I'm not sure how much I'd use it. In terms of this case, the Asus seems to be the better fit (USB header and SATA connections) and cost wise would be about the same after having to include a slim USB header adapter for the Gigabyte to fit a good cooler.

I don't know whether to get 450W or 600W from Corsair. AFAIK they are the best PSU's for my build in regards to noise and quality but I'm not sure which one will provide the best long term use and silence. If I upgrade my GPU down the road it may require more power so I don't know whether I should just get the 600W up front. The 450W seems to be quieter from most reviews and is cheaper of course but the 600W would require less overall power in my current setup that I propose.

Lastly, if anyone can chime in with experience on Scythe Big Shuriken 2 vs Thermalright AXP-200 in terms of noise, cooling, and fit for their Asus or Gigabyte motherboard that would be really helpful.

I'm very excited to start buying and building this rig but I hope that you can help me feel confident or suggest other options before I do!

Here's the part list:
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($304.94 @ Vuugo)
*CPU Cooler:* Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($69.05)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($193.75 @ Vuugo)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 Memory ($94.99 @ Newegg Canada)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($219.99 @ Memory Express)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 1060 6GB GAMING X Video Card ($390.50 @ shopRBC)
*Case:* Silverstone RVZ02B HTPC Case ($87.85 @ DirectCanada)
*Power Supply:* Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($138.62 @ DirectCanada)
*Optical Drive:* LG GS40N DVD/CD Writer ($44.99 @ Memory Express)
*Other:* StarTech 6-Inch Slimline SATA to SATA Female/Male Adapter with Power ($9.00)
*Total:* $1553.68
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-09-27 09:22 EDT-0400_


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cijanzen*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new here but have been following your forums for a while checking out builds and getting inspiration. I think I've read every page of this thread and there's been a lot of very helpful information! I'm looking to build a gaming rig with performance and noise as the two main factors with budget coming in third.
> 
> I've put together a build on PCPP and would love to get some feedback on what I've got so far.
> 
> I'd like to have as quiet as possible of a system while still having good performance for at least 1080p gaming with 40-60FPS with max/high settings. Game examples being: Witcher series, Tomb Raider.
> 
> The only reason I'm thinking of the K processor is because I can use Intel Retail Edge to get a good deal on one (assuming good holiday discount is offered). I don't think I'd overclock too much at least not initially but perhaps in year 2-3 of use. The GPU I might overclock a touch as well but nothing major.
> 
> I like the RVZ02 and I'm pretty confident in this choice above others.
> 
> My few concerns are the mobo, PSU, and cooler. I've read a lot of builds use the Gigabyte Gaming 5 and a lot use the Asus Gaming Pro. Initially I was drawn to the Gigabyte because of Thunderbolt and USB-C but in reality I'm not sure how much I'd use it. In terms of this case, the Asus seems to be the better fit (USB header and SATA connections) and cost wise would be about the same after having to include a slim USB header adapter for the Gigabyte to fit a good cooler.
> 
> I don't know whether to get 450W or 600W from Corsair. AFAIK they are the best PSU's for my build in regards to noise and quality but I'm not sure which one will provide the best long term use and silence. If I upgrade my GPU down the road it may require more power so I don't know whether I should just get the 600W up front. The 450W seems to be quieter from most reviews and is cheaper of course but the 600W would require less overall power in my current setup that I propose.
> 
> Lastly, if anyone can chime in with experience on Scythe Big Shuriken 2 vs Thermalright AXP-200 in terms of noise, cooling, and fit for their Asus or Gigabyte motherboard that would be really helpful.
> 
> I'm very excited to start buying and building this rig but I hope that you can help me feel confident or suggest other options before I do!
> 
> Here's the part list:
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-6600K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($304.94 @ Vuugo)
> *CPU Cooler:* Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($69.05)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z170N-Gaming 5 Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($193.75 @ Vuugo)
> *Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2666 Memory ($94.99 @ Newegg Canada)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($219.99 @ Memory Express)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 1060 6GB GAMING X Video Card ($390.50 @ shopRBC)
> *Case:* Silverstone RVZ02B HTPC Case ($87.85 @ DirectCanada)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($138.62 @ DirectCanada)
> *Optical Drive:* LG GS40N DVD/CD Writer ($44.99 @ Memory Express)
> *Other:* StarTech 6-Inch Slimline SATA to SATA Female/Male Adapter with Power ($9.00)
> *Total:* $1553.68
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-09-27 09:22 EDT-0400_


Get a 6700k. It'll be worth it 3-5 years down the road having the additional 20-40% boost in performance having hyperthreading.
Cooler will be fine. 450w psu will be fine. I've got the asus pro gaming and the sound on it is simply awesome. Tons of features and very good overclocking. All you'd ever need.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> Well I guess a 1060 it is.


1060 will be decent for 1080P, but if you upgrade later to a 1440 or 4K you'll need at least a 1070


----------



## DHphoto

Yeah I know, not worried about 4k as it's pretty infant still and it's pointless to have to turn down settings to get any decent rates


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DHphoto*
> 
> Well I guess a 1060 it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 1060 will be decent for 1080P, but if you upgrade later to a 1440 or 4K you'll need at least a 1070
Click to expand...

You should be able to squeeze by with a 1060 and 1440p. Especially overclocked that 1060 will get about 10% better performance over stock and should be able to handle it. If my 970 can do it a 1060 definitely can... 1070 if you want lots of AA but you honestly don't need much if any with a 25" 1440 monitor...


----------



## FXformat

Is anyone else going to leave their covers off? I think it looks awesome this way, and get lot of air to the GPU..


----------



## jdoo

Looks nice but you are going to have to clean it pretty regularly


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdoo*
> 
> Looks nice but you are going to have to clean it pretty regularly


Yeah just have to spray it once a week, having it behind the case makes it harder to clean as you have to take it off...


----------



## supralover23

Finished my FTZ01 build the other day, but my temps seem a bit high. With ambient at 24.5, my stock 6700k is idling in the mid 40s. Is that normal or high? I have a feeling I either used too much thermal paste, or screwed it up while getting the heatsink adjusted properly.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supralover23*
> 
> Finished my FTZ01 build the other day, but my temps seem a bit high. With ambient at 24.5, my stock 6700k is idling in the mid 40s. Is that normal or high? I have a feeling I either used too much thermal paste, or screwed it up while getting the heatsink adjusted properly.


very high! Is the CPU downclocking? It should downclock to 800MHz when idle. Mine idles around 24-25C but again mine is delided...


----------



## madboyv1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supralover23*
> 
> Finished my FTZ01 build the other day, but my temps seem a bit high. With ambient at 24.5, my stock 6700k is idling in the mid 40s. Is that normal or high? I have a feeling I either used too much thermal paste, or screwed it up while getting the heatsink adjusted properly.


Yeah even in the ML08 I idle in the low 30s on average (something like 28c-34c), I'd double check that the heatsink is properly screwed down, and if it is maybe redoing the thermal paste.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboyv1*
> 
> Yeah even in the ML08 I idle in the low 30s on average (something like 28c-34c), I'd double check that the heatsink is properly screwed down, and if it is maybe redoing the thermal paste.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supralover23*
> 
> Finished my FTZ01 build the other day, but my temps seem a bit high. With ambient at 24.5, my stock 6700k is idling in the mid 40s. Is that normal or high? I have a feeling I either used too much thermal paste, or screwed it up while getting the heatsink adjusted properly.


Excessive thermal paste won't give you high temps, too little will give you high temps...

the number one reason for high temps is a poorly seated heat sink (not sitting flat with the chip), number 2 is bad air flow


----------



## supralover23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> very high! Is the CPU downclocking? It should downclock to 800MHz when idle. Mine idles around 24-25C but again mine is delided...


Good call! My power plan was set to Max Performance, so it was staying at 4000-4200 the entire time. Idling in the upper 20s, low 30s (ambient 22) after setting it to Balanced. 15 mins of FFT in Prime95 v26.6 got a max temp of 86.


----------



## ethercy

I tried reading through the thread but couldn't find anyone actually doing it.

Had a Corsair H55 laying around and was wondering if I could mount it into my ML08 Case through the side panel ventilation holes over the CPU. If too tall, maybe using a slim fan would help?

Any advice would be really appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ethercy*
> 
> I tried reading through the thread but couldn't find anyone actually doing it.
> 
> Had a Corsair H55 laying around and was wondering if I could mount it into my ML08 Case through the side panel ventilation holes over the CPU. If too tall, maybe using a slim fan would help?
> 
> Any advice would be really appreciated! Thanks!


No one has done it because its impossible.
The clearance of pump+Fan+radiator is more than the ~65mm clearance you have in the case. What you can do is mount one alongside the GPU if you use a short (MITX branded) PCB.
Silverstone have a slim rad, but even that is too short since the vent above the mobo will requiire the fan, rad and pump to overlap each other


----------



## gamer1000k

I'm really impressed with the builds in this thread and fully intend to have my own build in the not too distant future.

I've been planning things out and have a few questions:

Do I wait for Kaby Lake and the 1080ti, or just go with Skylake and 1070/1080 and upgrade sooner? I'm directing this question primarily at those who built their PCs around the time of the last generational refresh. This has more to do with part availability than anything else. If Kaby Lake cpus and z270 motherboards are going to be hard to find or buggy at launch, then I would be more inclined to get the parts cheap as they make room for the new hardware. On the other hand, Kaby Lake is moving to a new CPU socket so I wouldn't really have an upgrade path going forwards, which isn't really that big of a deal since I would likely replace the CPU and motherboard at the same time anyways.

I would assume that no matter what happens the 1080ti is going to be a bit hard to find for at least a few months after launch since so many people are looking forwards to it.

Right now I'm leaning more towards building a PC sooner using slightly older parts, both because I'll likely get more for my money, and the Skylake platform and 1070/1080 drivers are fairly mature at this point without being so old as to be obsolete.

My next question is what is the best CPU cooling setup that I can use in an FTZ-01 with the Asus Z170-I pro gaming if I want to have room for both a 3.5" hdd and an optical drive? I've seen several recommendations, but I've also noticed that some of them block the use of the HDD and ODD. Here's a preliminary parts list I've put together: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/4tcPJV. Note that I've intentionally omitted the CPU cooler for now.

I would prefer a quieter system over absolute max performance, but that seems to be how just about everyone tends to build these types of systems anyways.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## pacman99

I have finally had the chance to put together everything into my RVZ01. I've bought and installed everything except a video card.
Looking at how small and cramped this case is, I was getting a bit worried about temperatures if I were to get a decent video card. I had the gtx 1070 in mind.

I noticed that they're coming out with new 'hybrid' models (e.g. the evga gtx 1070 hybrid) that come with a built-in water cooler. I've never ventured into water cooling before.
Has anyone looked into these? While on paper it sounds like a good idea, given that there isn't much space to put the radiator in the case, I was worried the heat generated by the radiator wouldn't be expelled properly, resulting in the GPU being well-cooled but the rest of the system warmer.

I've seen a few builds on here that have gone for the regular gtx 1070. Any issues with temperatures?

I'd ideally want to use this case in the horizontal position so ventilation would be tricky.

Thanks!


----------



## bilal210

Somebody please measure the height and length mentioned in the attached pictures. Thanks!


----------



## ethercy

Approximately 17mm for the top part

I don't have a PSU or the Scythe cooler in but it looks to be about 70mm gap


----------



## gamer1000k

So I have another question about these cases. Since it looks like the RVZ-01 and the ML07 have plastic front panels, is there anything that would get in the way of making a larger optical drive cutout so I could use a tray loading drive?


----------



## mic3107

Hello,

I'm looking for the RVZ02 for some weeks
I've seen, that some of you use the Big Shuriken 2 in the ML08 or RVZ02. I also wanted to use this one, but with the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 instead of the original SlipStream Slim, to reduce the noise. This combination will be 2mm thicker, than the orig. Can anyone say, if there are another 2mm between orig. cooler and case?

At the moment I'm using the Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B with a WingBoost 2 Plus 140mm in my Milo ML05. The SlipStream slim was much too loud.

Sorry for mistakes - I'm from germany ;-)

best regards
Micha


----------



## Medous

Hello guys. Comming from the Corsair 380T, read about the last 100 pages so far but still got questions what to buy best for my desire. please excuse me if it already has been asked:

1.Which case - RVZ-01, RVZ-02, FTZ-01 or ML-08 if I want to fit a full length GTX 1080, at least 1x 3,5 Hard drive and maybe an AiO Watercooler? I would even cut the 2,5 drives off or do other DIY modifications to acchive the most of my goals. (As i read you can fit even 240mm radiator AiO inside the RVZ-01 so it is for now my favourite). *Otherwise Im desperate for the nice holding grip since I will be much moving around with it.*
2. GTX 1080 MSI Gaming X or the GTX 1080 Strix concidering the noise? (worst case scenario for closed like for example ML08)
3. Best air cpu cooler for overclocking? The CPU will be i7 6700k and the motherboard probably the Z170 fatal1ty from ASRock since it has the most USB ports.
4. I only read about noctua fans here, but how about the new be quiet silent wings 3? Or do they push air not strong enough? Ordered already a few to test. Because I go for noise > temps.
5. any recommendation on a very huge (at least 4TB) 3,5 Hard drive that is a good deal GB per dollar? And it shouldnt be noise + should last long and be working like 17h/day.

PS: I'm concidering too to make a full custom waterloop from a Fractal Design Kelvin 240mm AiO. This means no reservoir and no pump extra space needed since its already built in. If I fail I will move to air or at least CPU or GPU AiO cooled since I already own a hybrid GPU and a hybrid watercooler for the cpu, depends what temps I will like most.


----------



## Swathe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Hello guys. Comming from the Corsair 380T, read about the last 100 pages so far but still got questions what to buy best for my desire. please excuse me if it already has been asked:
> 
> 1.Which case - RVZ-01, RVZ-02, FTZ-01 or ML-08 if I want to fit a full length GTX 1080, at least 1x 3,5 Hard drive and maybe an AiO Watercooler? I would even cut the 2,5 drives off or do other DIY modifications to acchive the most of my goals. (As i read you can fit even 240mm radiator AiO inside the RVZ-01 so it is for now my favourite). *Otherwise Im desperate for the nice holding grip since I will be much moving around with it.*
> 2. GTX 1080 MSI Gaming X or the GTX 1080 Strix concidering the noise? (worst case scenario for closed like for example ML08)
> 3. Best air cpu cooler for overclocking? The CPU will be i7 6700k and the motherboard probably the Z170 fatal1ty from ASRock since it has the most USB ports.
> 4. I only read about noctua fans here, but how about the new be quiet silent wings 3? Or do they push air not strong enough? Ordered already a few to test. Because I go for noise > temps.
> 5. any recommendation on a very huge (at least 4TB) 3,5 Hard drive that is a good deal GB per dollar? And it shouldnt be noise + should last long and be working like 17h/day.
> 
> PS: I'm concidering too to make a full custom waterloop from a Fractal Design Kelvin 240mm AiO. This means no reservoir and no pump extra space needed since its already built in. If I fail I will move to air or at least CPU or GPU AiO cooled since I already own a hybrid GPU and a hybrid watercooler for the cpu, depends what temps I will like most.


1) To fit a full length GPU and 3.5" HDD you need the RVZ01/FTZ01/ML07

2) Any gpu will fit either case (but you have to go full custom loop to fit a 240mm rad in the RVZ01, and you can forget about the 3.5" HDD) although RVZ01 works better with open shroud designs due to the case fans providing positive pressure.

Edit: Steer clear, be a normal person and use air!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/250#post_21872443
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/380#post_21927100

3) Almost any top down will fit the RVZ01, but if you search through this thread, you will find instructions to fit a slim 120mm rad, must have flat pump,think corsair H55.









Edit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/1350

4) Noctuas are good, but there are other equally good fans, just be sure to find direct comparison reviews, or search forums.

5) I don't have any experience with large storage, but Linus et al. recommend NAS for anything requiring more than 4TB.
Could you hook up a TB3 drive cage?

On a side note, it's posible to buy an NH-L12, some low profile memory, and mount a 120mm fan top AND bottom
http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/1370#post_24793807
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/silverstone-raven-rvz01.207493/#post-3209106


----------



## Medous

Thank you so much @Swathe


----------



## Medous

by the way I have a 150mm PSU, full modular (corsair 750). Would it 100% not fit in the RVZ01 or the ML07?


----------



## Swathe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> by the way I have a 150mm PSU, full modular (corsair 750). Would it 100% not fit in the RVZ01 or the ML07?


Read the small print.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01-E


----------



## Medous

Cannot find any info about RVZ01, or are they the same? The reason I prefer this is the radiator support, or does a 240mm radiator fits in the RVZ01-E aswell?

http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01&area=en&top=C


----------



## Swathe

The e model exchanges the 3.5" HDD for ATX PSU support

As for 240mm rads: http://www.overclock.net/t/1575102/sff-build-msi-980-ti-lightning-liquid-cooling-silverstone-ftz01/30#post_24595166


----------



## Medous

are there length restrictions for 2.5 drives in the RVZ01 and RVZ01-E?


----------



## Wilddogge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Yeah you can read it RVZ01-E Specifications
> : http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01-E&area=en&top=C
> 
> I have two PSU's AX750 and SS-860 that are @ 160mm.


Now that the RVZ01-E is out, can somebody please confirm if it will fit a Corsair RM850 PSU? Just found a Mini-ITX motherboard that I can use.

Thanks


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilddogge*
> 
> Now that the RVZ01-E is out, can somebody please confirm if it will fit a Corsair RM850 PSU? Just found a Mini-ITX motherboard that I can use.
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately no, the RM850 is 180mm long so that's way past RVZ01-E's PSU limit of 150mm.


----------



## deadlyrhythm

*Sharing my new build with the Raven RVZ02. Its so quiet!*

Intel Core i5-6500 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor
Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
ARCTIC MX4 4g Thermal Paste
Gigabyte GA-B150N Phoenix-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
Kingston HyperX Fury Black 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2133 Memory
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
MSI GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6GB 6GT OC Video Card
Silverstone RVZ02B HTPC Case
Corsair SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
PCPartPicker list for reference (not purchased from these merchants)
All parts from Czech Republic.

*Total price:* 28 489.62 Kč or €1054.37

*Temps*
CPU idles around 24C | Load around 37C
GPU idles around 48C | Load around 60C

*Pics*


----------



## Spartoi

Can anyone with a 6700k or comparable CPU and a Corsair H55 AIO water cooler tell me what temps they are getting? In my FTZ01 at stock clocks, temps are in the high 70s, just below 80C. With an overclock to 4.5Ghz, temps max at 85C. I'm using AIDA64 CPU and FPU stress test to check for stability. I'm not sure what the temps should be, but these seem kinda high for AIO water cooler. I know the H55 is a budget water cooler, but still.


----------



## max883

Takes in cool air from the 2x120mm fans and Hot air gets out side of the case










GPU: EVGA GTX 1080 ACX3.0 SC overclocked to 2050.mhz Applied with thermal grizzly kryonaut. Max temp 75.c

CPU: i7.4790K cooled with Corsair H55. Max temp 60.c

Im using 3x: BE QUIET! be quiet_ SilentWings 3 120mm


----------



## Spartoi

Well I'm not getting anywhere near those temps. I think I'll just switch to an air cooler.


----------



## zackfalcon

I'm back from the dead again, mostly just to post about my RVZ02 build, which I updated with a Palit GTX 970 JetStream.

Of note is that while the graphics card has plenty of space to the front of the case and above, it's actually pretty tight up against the *side* of the case (much more so at the top than at the bottom), so much so that I was worried the fans would be affected (thankfully, it spins freely).

This does mean that my case's dust filters have a problem with being attached, as one of the holes for the filter's plastic hooks is blocked by the graphics card - an easy fix, just shave off the plastic hook, but I'm too lazy to do it now.





Is there something wrong with my case, perhaps? Something warped?

I'm pretty happy with my setup overall, but just an FYI, the status of the Palit GTX 970 JetStream is:

RVZ02 with Window - If it's a tight fit on mine, it probably will not fit here.
RVZ02 with filters - Tight fit, filter attachment hole blocked by graphics card [middle left, everything else is clear].


----------



## bichael

Sorry for the bad pic but happy to be joining the club!
So far I've literally just taken my system out of my SG05 and plonked it in without even draining the loop or disconnecting any tubes. Existing tubing just barely reached round to the gpu hence the funky position of the pump/res. Obviously neither cover will go on at the moment, but fully functional though! There's an external rad not in the pic for those wondering...
Much easier to plan out where might be best to route tubes etc with it all in. I'm thinking of connecting tubes through to the gpu where the second HDD tray goes which I've taken out, pump/res is going down next to the psu, probably on it's side but with a slight angle to keep the pump primed.
Already loving how easy the RVZ02 is vs the SG05 for access and cable routing etc though. I think the location of sockets on my motherboard will actually work quite well which is a nice change as well.


----------



## Swathe

If the shroud is snug against the side, temps should be good without any recycling of air


----------



## mh1nkle

So how exactly is my MSI Gaming X 1080 supposed to fit in my RVZO1 case? This card is under the width restriction for this case but it seems the card is too wide to fit. First of all, with the PSU pins plugged in, the card needs at least a half of inch more of clearance. Even without the pins plugged in the card cant fit because the right corner of the card is pressed up against the PSU's extension cord plug.

Is there something I'm missing here? Is there some sort of adapter or something I am supposed to use or something?


----------



## Remko86

Hi all,

I've been considering building a gaming rig for the living room (first gaming pc ever) for quite some time and have my mind set on the FTZ01. It would be placed horizontally in my tv stand. Based on a lot of reading I've done I've created the below list of parts I think would make for a great build.

I'm looking for general feedback on the parts as well as the answer to two a simple questions:
1.I see in the manual that I won't be able to use the graphics card holder as the selected GPU is wider than 13.16cm, is there any downside to not having this holder installed in the case?
2. For the case fans near the GPU, is it best to use PWM fans or regular ones?


Case: Silverstone FTZ01
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K Boxed
Mobo: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac
CPU cooler: Cryorig C1 (read in this thread that it best aligns with the case vent with this motherboard)
GPU: Asus ROG STRIX-GTX1070-O8G-GAMING (as it would still allow for 25mm case fans)
Case fans: 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM, 120mm as intake below the gPU
Mem: Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2A2400C16
Storage: Crucial MX300 2,5" 1,05TB
PSU: Corsair SF450
The tv it will be connected to is a 4K tv which supports 60hz through HDMI. I understand a 1080 would be better to drive games at 4k, but that is out of my price range unfortunately. I think therfore the 1070 is my best pick for now, upgrading in 1-2 years time when more 4k capable cards are cheaper.

Thanks!


----------



## Swathe

Remko86,
Remember that benchmarks are usually conducted on ultra, high setting are much less demanding, you should hopefully be okay on a mixture of ultra to medium depending on the game.
1070's also give far better value for money, like most cut down cards.

The bracket can be useful in horizontal mode, but is mostly for transport, these cards have backplates and are designed to hang flat.

Pmw fans are useful because you can avoid any conflicting frequencies and manage noise, but I use two 3pin fans on a voltage splitter (or you can use a low noise adapter, or daisy chain them of another pmw fan)


----------



## FXformat

I'm working on wall-mounting my RVZ02, will post some pics when i get it done.


----------



## pacman99

I'm going to probably ask a very stupid question but here goes anyways.
I have a RVZ01 case with a 6700k + GTX 1070 ACX EVGA. I'm using it in the horizontal orientation with air cooling:
1) CRYORIG C7 40.5 CFM CPU Cooler
2) 3x120mm fans
-Noctua NF-F12 - connected with a Y cable to the CPU cooler header on the mobo so both the CPU cooler and Noctua ramp up together when needed. This has been installed in the fan slot on top of the CPU cooler (on the cover).
-2x stock fans from Raven that I've installed underneath the video card

With intensive tasks (e.g. gaming, emulation), I've noticed my video card has been doing well at around 59-60C.
However, my CPU hasn't been doing well at all. It's been going up to almost 90C (in Windows) and 80C (in Linux) and the two fans (Cryorig and Noctua) seem to be ramping upto max speed. They can usually bring most of the cores down to 50-60C during intense tasks (40-80% cpu usage) but there's always 1 or 2 cores that are going 80C+ at a time. I've noticed the temperatures have worsened a bit since I installed the Noctua.

CoreTemp basically reports it like this:
-say 80% CPU usage in Windows:
Core 1 - 60C (max 89C)
Core 2 - 74C (max 88C)
Core 3 - 85C (max 89C)
Core 4 - 59C (max 88C)
and the cores will take turns being 80C+ while the fans try to cool each core down at full speed.

At idle or low load (browsing, watching videos or downloading), the CPU is giving me around 39C and the video card around 35C, despite leaving it on overnight etc.

I wanted to confirm if this is expected given this scenario or whether I've installed the Noctua fan incorrectly? I've installed it to take air from outside and push it into the case, which is probably working against the CPU cooler as it's trying to push air away from the CPU.
Also keep in mind I'm in a relatively warm country and I don't have air conditioning so the room temperature isn't exactly cool.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CJSK

Hi all,

First post ever about computers ever, so be gentle.

Ok, turned 30 wanted to build a PC so bought a bunch of parts and put it together with the help of YouTube.

A year and a half ago I bought a laptop for editing family photos and the guy at the store put Steam on and gave me a free game. This sucked me back into gaming as my last system was a Nintendo 64.

I had only one problem and that was CPU cooling. I began with the SilverStone AR06, it was designed for this case but I am using the Maximus VIII Impact and it was pressing up against the RAM quite a bit.

So I went to a local PC shop (currently in a small town) that helped me quite a bit during the build. The only cooler they had that would fit was a Praeton LD963. It fit however the temps were high. It was running between 88-90 C in gaming.

So I got on Amazon and had a Corsair H-60 sent out to me. This obviously did not fit in the case however I figured that I could potentially out the fan on the inside and the RAD on the outside. With a little dremmel work I got it all mounted up. I still need to figure out a filter solution and am not finished with the case however temps are now down to 30C at idle and not over mid 50s in peak gaming.

This has given me the flexibility to start trying to overclock both my CPU and GPU. (and this is another adventure I have never done before)

So my parts list and photos below.

SilverStone ML-08 with Handle
ZOTAC GTX-1080 Amp
Asus Maximus VIII Impact Motherboard
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 DDR4 (2x8 gig)
Intel 6700k i7
Silverstone 600w SFX power
Samsung SSD 750 EVO 250 (OS)
Samsung SSD 5 480gig
Corsair H-60 CPU cooler

ASUS Swift PG279


----------



## Remko86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swathe*
> 
> Remko86,
> Remember that benchmarks are usually conducted on ultra, high setting are much less demanding, you should hopefully be okay on a mixture of ultra to medium depending on the game.
> 1070's also give far better value for money, like most cut down cards.
> 
> The bracket can be useful in horizontal mode, but is mostly for transport, these cards have backplates and are designed to hang flat.
> 
> Pmw fans are useful because you can avoid any conflicting frequencies and manage noise, but I use two 3pin fans on a voltage splitter (or you can use a low noise adapter, or daisy chain them of another pmw fan)


Thanks very much for your input







Looking forward to building my build hopefully later this year (or wait a bit til Kaby Lake is available).


----------



## Hoob

Hey there, new to the website but I had some ML08 questions and this seemed like the place for it.

I'm planning on putting a 1070 in mine, specifically the Gigabyte Mini ITX model, to let me fit in a 3.5in HDD as well. I'm sceptical about temperatures though; will it survive alright under load? I'm not really interested in doing any case modding so it'll be completely stock.

Also, how do you think the case would perform cooling wise if placed vertically in a 20inch x 10inch wooden cabinet? I'd love to just stash the case away in my desk but I'm worried it might cook. For what it's worth the front and back are totally open.


----------



## zackfalcon

Okay, scratch what I said earlier about my Palit 970 JetStream and my RVZ02

I had to do some minor panel modification just to get it to play nicely. Apparently, one of the rubber-like pads on the inside of the panel hits the fan straight in the middle, enough to stop it from spinning.

Now, removing those pads would make the panel sit flush with the card, preventing both fans from spinning.

My solution was to put the pads somewhere where they'd hit the body of the card, pushing a little and freeing both fans. Easy, but not ideal, and hopefully my next card is not as thick as the JetStream so I don't have to put up with this.


----------



## Spartoi

Anyone with the Corsair SF600 or SF450 PSU and the RVZ01/FTZ01/ML07 case have any tips for cable management? I specific the PSU because I believe the Corsair cables are shorter than the Silverstone PSU cables.


----------



## bichael

Got the holes in the case cut and it all went in pretty well - bar one scare as noted below. Happy that I could keep the psu cables nice and out of the way. Could do with another 90 degree fitting on the cpu block really but it works with the 45. The pump fits pretty well and can easily rotate it for filling, if anything the tube from the pump could do with a bit more space but not sure I can be bothered to cut the case for that and the cd would still be a little in the way.
The scare was that at one stage the pc was turning on but not outputting any display at all. Tried again the next day and it worked fine. Still not sure what the issue was, maybe the pci riser? Due to the thick backplate the card is pushed out slightly though still seemed like it was seated okay. I think it's the clips on the HDD bracket and also the gpu bracket that are stopping it sitting more flush so I might do something with those next time I have it out (and take some better photos!).


----------



## tkhawari

Cryorig C7 is the worst cooler for the 6700K.

I bought it when I decided to go SFF. My 6700K was OC'd to 4.5GHz.

Normal games would run the cpu @40-50% usage and temps were 90+

I changed it to a unique cooler mostly cannot be found anywhere except for Korea. You'll have to order in EBay if you want one.

It does the job well, runs at 50C OC'd to 4.5GHz. But its not perfect, Prime95 thermal test Throttles after 15mins and temp goes to 84C.

Hope this helps.

Cooler name: Thermolab LP53


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkhawari*
> 
> Cryorig C7 is the worst cooler for the 6700K.
> 
> I bought it when I decided to go SFF. My 6700K was OC'd to 4.5GHz.
> 
> Normal games would run the cpu @40-50% usage and temps were 90+
> 
> I changed it to a unique cooler mostly cannot be found anywhere except for Korea. You'll have to order in EBay if you want one.
> 
> It does the job well, runs at 50C OC'd to 4.5GHz. But its not perfect, Prime95 thermal test Throttles after 15mins and temp goes to 84C.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cooler name: Thermolab LP53


My bet is that you didn't install it correctly, I have the same chip and same cooler and OC'ed too, high 50s under load is most I've seen. Was it seated evenly at all four corners?


----------



## tkhawari

Hi,

You mean the C7?

Sorry I forgot to mention, I had the fan voltage reduced because the fan noise was unbearable for me as the system is sitting just 2 feet away from me.

I used Noctua's low noise adapter to reduce the voltage and noise. Which reduced the noise problem by 70% but then the heat became an issue.

Other reason I think was that I had the ML08 case, which has no intake and I found out all the hot air was being trapped inside the case.

I changed my case to Z01-E. Everything runs fine now. Although I am still not happy with my system not being stable with bench tools.


----------



## tkhawari

But then again I am still using noctua's LNA even with the Thermolab's LP53.


----------



## tkhawari

With thermolab, my CPU has never exceeded 60C with continuous hours game play, Overwatch, CSGO, dota2, titanfall while at the time low noise from cpu fan.


----------



## oldgamerROAR

This may be a stupid question. However , i am looking to upgrade my evga 980 ti SC to a evga 1080 sc , i was wondering if there was a problem with it fitting in the case since the 1080 sc looks thicker. Also a bit taller. Any ML07 users have this card install ?


----------



## tkhawari

EVGA 1080 SC dimensions are exactly the same as 980 ti:
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4993-KR

I think I read somewhere that the EVGA 1080s have some VRAM heat up issues. Maybe double check that.


----------



## tkhawari

Anyone here can help me out with AIO cooler question:

Currently I am on air cooler. It does the job fine, even though my 6700K is OC'd to 4.6GHz.

But the system is not stable with AIDA 64 stability test. CPU gets to 98C and starts to throttle.

Although I know it is not practical for daily usage of a CPU to reach at stability test level, but its just annoying me and I want it to be stable.

Summer is coming up pretty soon here in Australia and it might be a problem.

In short: Should I upgrade to Corsair H55 or H75?
is H75 any better than H55? I don't care for the extra fans they supply, we can only use the slim fan anyway.
Is the H75 pump much better than the H55?
Price difference is big so I don't want to make a wrong decision.

Cheers!


----------



## poopsockk

Hrm... It's been four months and the front left usb port (next to the reset button) has broken. One of the little pins inside is crushed, and the other three have popped out of the blue plastic base. Anyone else having this problem? I didn't even abuse the port or anything of the sort, plugged in and out maybe thrice per week...


----------



## N166A LOG1K

Hey guys long time stalker. I just got a RVZ02 and I have a 6700K I wanted to do slight over clocking. What would be better thermalright axp 100 or scythe big shuriken also would I be able to get away with 59mm instead of the 58mm spec?


----------



## oldgamerROAR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkhawari*
> 
> EVGA 1080 SC dimensions are exactly the same as 980 ti:
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4993-KR
> 
> I think I read somewhere that the EVGA 1080s have some VRAM heat up issues. Maybe double check that.


ah! thanks for that. Each year i upgrade my Ti 80ish model for the next years version. I currently have a 980 ti sc from evga. I was gonna break the tridition and get a 1080 gtx but was concerned about that little metal block on the top of the card fitting in my ML07. But it seem that is the least of my worries now.

So they are overheating ? Damn that sucks... I really love evga too. Are there any confirmed 1080 cards that can fit in the ml07 ? I know the asus strix cards are out. Their PCB is freaking huge , almost as tall as those classified evga cards.


----------



## tkhawari

Here are few links regarding the VRAM issue:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/58pto8/official_evga_statement_regarding_1080_ftw_vrmmem/

MSI GTX 1080 fits fine in RVZ01 and ML08 got the same dimensions.

Not sure about other brands.


----------



## ionutm80

Hi guys,

Just wanted to share with you a part of my experience with building a STEAM machine inside an RVZ02 windowed version.

My CPU is a Core i7 6700 with an Asrock H67M-ITX, the non-k CPU and the H chipset being chosen after considering that any OC in this case is "pure adventure". For the cooling part I opted for a Cryorig C7 however reading a lot of reviews on the net and feedback given here (lately confirmed by my own tests) I realized that although this cooler could be a good fit for the task of handling a 65W TDP CPU the noise of the fan when stressed might not be very pleasant for my ears. Hence I decided to replace the fan with something more bearable ... I know the heatsink does not provide for this option but with some fan clips from a very cheap 92mm Spire fan and some wire straps I've managed to securely install a Noctua NF-A9 PWM. Unfortunately for me I was so bothered by the starting noise of the C7 fan that I even forgot to do some proper stress testing and jumped directly to the Noctua mod.

The two fans have the following specs:
Noctua: 2.28 mm H2O, 46.44 CFM, 22.8 dBA
Cryorig: 2.8 mm H2O, 40.5 CFM, 30 dBA

and looking at the static pressure I do not see a big downgrade impact with Noctua vs. Cryorig so basically the former should be more then fit for the task at a much lower noise level. As a side note Cryorig Heatsink + Noctua 25mm fan equals a 57 mm height so it fits well inside.

However after chilling down a little I took time and did some proper measurements under stress test: Prime95 In-place large FFTs 8 threads for 1 hour (I then cancel the test because the temp stabilized and I saw no more major variances). So during the first 25-30 min the temp has risen to 72-78 degrees Celsius on the hottest core measured with HWMonitor and RealTemp, the ambient temp being of 25 degree Celsius. After the first 30 min the temp started to drop down to 68 degree Celsius where they stabilized for the remaining 30 minutes. The thermal paste used is Arctic Silver MX5.

Now my question: since I completely forgot to test the temp with the initial Cryorig fan what do you guys think of the above results?

Sound wise I cannot hear the Noctua fan, the 1Tb 7200rpm HGST drive is the noisiest element in my rig. The other parts are a Sharkoon SilentStorm PSU (copy of the Silverstone SFX-L SG 500 but w/o the ****ty semi fanless mode / I returned one because of the grinding / rattling noise), an Asus Strix GTX 960 4GB (I plan to replace it with a GTX 1070 soon ...) and an Intel SSD for the OS.

Thanks a lot in advance for any valuable feedback regarding my question.


----------



## ozzy99

Hey peeps, want your advice on replacing stock case fans of the RVZ01B case, Its been good two years and doing great, I want to replace the fans as their too noisy and not dissipating much heat.

my specs - i5-4690k 4GHz ,scythe big shuriken revb,16 gig ram,512 ssd , evga gtx 970 sc, 450w gold silverstone sfx psu.

what case fans do i buy to replace these noisy silverstone ones and the stock fan of shuriken.

Thanks


----------



## tkhawari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ionutm80*
> 
> Now my question: since I completely forgot to test the temp with the initial Cryorig fan what do you guys think of the above results?
> 
> Sound wise I cannot hear the Noctua fan, the 1Tb 7200rpm HGST drive is the noisiest element in my rig. The other parts are a Sharkoon SilentStorm PSU (copy of the Silverstone SFX-L SG 500 but w/o the ****ty semi fanless mode / I returned one because of the grinding / rattling noise), an Asus Strix GTX 960 4GB (I plan to replace it with a GTX 1070 soon ...) and an Intel SSD for the OS.


That is pretty decent built.

I had horrible experience with Cryorig myself. Although I have the 6700k and OC'd lol.

Just wondering why using HDD? SSDs have gone pretty cheap IMO. But maybe thats not for everyone's case I guess.

Only way I encountered noise was to use the Noctua LNA (Low Noise Adapters) on my case fans and cpu heatsink fan.

CPU cooler (Thermolab LB53) does pretty good job even with LNA. But with Aida64 or prime 95 its unstable after 10-15min stress test.

I'm in dilemma myself to got for H55 or H75, but don't really know if that will do the job.

I asked this before but unfortunately no one has got back to me yet.


----------



## tkhawari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy99*
> 
> Hey peeps, want your advice on replacing stock case fans of the RVZ01B case, Its been good two years and doing great, I want to replace the fans as their too noisy and not dissipating much heat.
> 
> my specs - i5-4690k 4GHz ,scythe big shuriken revb,16 gig ram,512 ssd , evga gtx 970 sc, 450w gold silverstone sfx psu.
> 
> what case fans do i buy to replace these noisy silverstone ones and the stock fan of shuriken.
> 
> Thanks


Are you using your case fans as intakes or exhaust?

Have you tried them as intakes? This case is designed for positive airflow.

Noctua static pressure fans 120mm are pretty decent but i wanted led lights.

I am using corsair's static 120mm fans. I like the Red leds which matches my KB and Monitor led so all Red heh.

Airflow wise, they do pretty decent job, Although I did used Noctua's LNA Low Noise Adapters to make them quieter.

In Theory, the LNAs reduce the CFM from 56 to 44. I think I read somewhere explaining how much you loose CFM if LNA used.

Hope this helps!


----------



## DHphoto

For the RZV02, is anyone overclocking? I would like to do something light for both cpu (4.2 max) and gpu since the 6600k is so cheap just wondering if I shouldn't worry about it and stick with the node 202


----------



## ionutm80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkhawari*
> 
> That is pretty decent built.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkhawari*
> 
> I had horrible experience with Cryorig myself. Although I have the 6700k and OC'd lol.


No plans for OC hence the non-K CPU, H chipset for the MB and 2133 frequency for DDR4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkhawari*
> 
> Just wondering why using HDD? SSDs have gone pretty cheap IMO. But maybe thats not for everyone's case I guess.


He, he you read my mind







, this is my 2nd config because my previous MB, an Asrock H67M-ITX (Sandy/Ivy era) decided to RIP so I switched to Skylake.
1st step: beefiest non-K CPU (I had to choose between Z170/I5 6600k/3000MHz DDR4 and H170/I7 6700 non-K/2133MHz DDR4, performance is on par, price for both combos almost similar but much lower heat dissipated with non-K CPU)
2nd step: replace GTX 960 4GB with GTX 1070 8GB (HTC Vive in mind ...)
3rd step: 2 x 480 GB SSDs in RAID 0 to host the OS and 3-4 games.

Each step does take a significant blow in my budget so patience is key ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkhawari*
> 
> Only way I encountered noise was to use the Noctua LNA (Low Noise Adapters) on my case fans and cpu heatsink fan.
> 
> CPU cooler (Thermolab LB53) does pretty good job even with LNA. But with Aida64 or prime 95 its unstable after 10-15min stress test.
> 
> I'm in dilemma myself to got for H55 or H75, but don't really know if that will do the job.
> 
> I asked this before but unfortunately no one has got back to me yet.


So I'm a lucky one with my combo of Cryorig Heatsing + Noctua Fan (I do not use LNA since the fan being the 25 mm version not the 14mm is whisper silent even at max RPM), my CPU stabilized at 68 degrees Celsius and stayed there for 30 min until I got bored and stopped myself Prime95. But again you have a K CPU which is rated for 95W TDP while mine is rated for 65W TDP. However I'm still wondering how come my temps dropped suddenly from 72-78 to 68 ... I have the fan profile in Bios set to standard, mybe when the CPU hit the TDP threshold it ramp up the fan speed and to be honest this is one thing that I did not pay attention to. I just listened to the fan noise but hardly spotted any increase on that front.

Anyone else can share its temp results with an I7 6700 and Cryorig C7?


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy99*
> 
> Hey peeps, want your advice on replacing stock case fans of the RVZ01B case, Its been good two years and doing great, I want to replace the fans as their too noisy and not dissipating much heat.
> 
> my specs - i5-4690k 4GHz ,scythe big shuriken revb,16 gig ram,512 ssd , evga gtx 970 sc, 450w gold silverstone sfx psu.
> 
> what case fans do i buy to replace these noisy silverstone ones and the stock fan of shuriken.
> 
> Thanks


Any standard 25mm thick 120mm fan should fit in your case so you can choose your fan preference. Personally, I would get be quiet! Silentwings 3 or their Pure Wings if the former is too expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkhawari*
> 
> Here are few links regarding the VRAM issue:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/58pto8/official_evga_statement_regarding_1080_ftw_vrmmem/%5B/URL
> 
> I'm in dilemma myself to got for H55 or H75, but don't really know if that will do the job.
> 
> I asked this before but unfortunately no one has got back to me yet.


I have the H55. I think the only difference between the H55 and the H75 is the that the H75 has two fans, which you won't be able to use in your case anyways so just get the H55.


----------



## ozzy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkhawari*
> 
> Are you using your case fans as intakes or exhaust?
> 
> Have you tried them as intakes? This case is designed for positive airflow.
> 
> Noctua static pressure fans 120mm are pretty decent but i wanted led lights.
> 
> I am using corsair's static 120mm fans. I like the Red leds which matches my KB and Monitor led so all Red heh.
> 
> Airflow wise, they do pretty decent job, Although I did used Noctua's LNA Low Noise Adapters to make them quieter.
> 
> In Theory, the LNAs reduce the CFM from 56 to 44. I think I read somewhere explaining how much you loose CFM if LNA used.
> 
> Hope this helps!


I'm using all the fans as intake.

Thanks, i will look into the corsair sp 120mm and the Be quite ones Spartoi mentioned.

also if anyone is recommending noctua fans which model should i look into?


----------



## DHphoto

Thanks for the replies


----------



## tkhawari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ionutm80*
> 
> So I'm a lucky one with my combo of Cryorig Heatsing + Noctua Fan (I do not use LNA since the fan being the 25 mm version not the 14mm is whisper silent even at max RPM), my CPU stabilized at 68 degrees Celsius and stayed there for 30 min until I got bored and stopped myself Prime95. But again you have a K CPU which is rated for 95W TDP while mine is rated for 65W TDP. However I'm still wondering how come my temps dropped suddenly from 72-78 to 68 ... I have the fan profile in Bios set to standard, mybe when the CPU hit the TDP threshold it ramp up the fan speed and to be honest this is one thing that I did not pay attention to. I just listened to the fan noise but hardly spotted any increase on that front.


Nice!
I actually used to own the NZXT's Manta case. It is a nice decent looking case, but I just wanted to go more light.

Did you changed thermal paste?

I had 2-3 C drop from changing the pre-applied paste to Noctua's thermal paste.

68C on prime95 is pretty good. Mine stays around 83C then after 15min goes to 90+ and cpu start's to throttle


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ionutm80*
> 
> My CPU is a Core i7 6700 with an Asrock H67M-ITX


i7-6700 and H67 mainboard? I am not quite sure theyre compatible...


----------



## tkhawari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> I think you mean the ML07. The ML07, FTZ01, and RVZ01 share the same internal layout. The ML08 and RVZ02 share the same layout.


Ah apologies, I meant ML07.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> I have the H55. I think the only difference between the H55 and the H75 is the that the H75 has two fans, which you won't be able to use in your case anyways so just get the H55.


Yea that is fine, I mean i can go with either one of them, although I did heard that the H75 does have better pump.

What I meant by asking for if I should go with H55 or H75 is that if it would be improvement than my air cooler.


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mh1nkle*
> 
> So how exactly is my MSI Gaming X 1080 supposed to fit in my RVZO1 case? This card is under the width restriction for this case but it seems the card is too wide to fit. First of all, with the PSU pins plugged in, the card needs at least a half of inch more of clearance. Even without the pins plugged in the card cant fit because the right corner of the card is pressed up against the PSU's extension cord plug.


Earlier revision of RVZ01 has the extension cord right next to the GPU, so yeah, no luck to fit wider-than-PCI-slot graphics card. One solution is to take the extension cord completely, and buy a regular angled power plug. That lets the cord goes all the way from the PSU to the wall. I did it that way when i had a DirectCU R9 290.

Later revision of the RVZ01 has the extension cord *below* the GPU, so you can fit wider GPUs, as long as it is no taller than 2 PCI-slot (only a few 2.5 slot cards wouldnt fit).

For the PSU pins, it depends on how flexible your PSU cables are. My cables are fortunately very flexible, it needs only 0.5cm clearance from the GPU itself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remko86*
> 
> I'm looking for general feedback on the parts as well as the answer to two a simple questions:
> 1.I see in the manual that I won't be able to use the graphics card holder as the selected GPU is wider than 13.16cm, is there any downside to not having this holder installed in the case?


If you plan to transport the case, the GPU or PCIe riser might be damaged during transportation.

If you dont plan to transport the case, the continuous load on the PCIe riser might break it over a long period of time. Therefore, i would recommend to place the case vertically with the GPU on top.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remko86*
> 
> 2. For the case fans near the GPU, is it best to use PWM fans or regular ones?


If possible, PWM would be the best as it can run at low speed during idle and high speed during load.

Check out my testing here http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4080#post_24373036

tl;dr for the best cost, noise, and performance balance: Use the Silverstone fan that comes with the case on 5V as intake and another slim PWM fan also as intake. Put the Silverstone fans in front (closer to the ODD). Set the PWM fans to ramp up when the GPU temp is high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remko86*
> 
> Case fans: 2x be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM, 120mm as intake below the gPU


While there is enough clearance, those fans would be too close to the GPU fan, which therefore leads to "stacking fans" effect

The rest of your setup is great. I also have a 1070 with a 4K TV, and to be honest it is more than enough for casual gaming. I am able to get GTA V maxed out running smoothly. Make sure NVIDIA FastSync is enabled.


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Unfortunately no, the RM850 is 180mm long so that's way past RVZ01-E's PSU limit of 150mm.


This might be useful for future revisions, the 2.5" mount (center bracket) between the GPU can be made with a hole in the middle instead of it being completely solid. This would allow the cables from longer PSU to route through that hole when there is no 2.5" drive installed. I am able to fit a 170mm PSU after making a custom mount, although i had to forgo that one 2.5" drive.


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer1000k*
> 
> Do I wait for Kaby Lake and the 1080ti, or just go with Skylake and 1070/1080 and upgrade sooner? I'm directing this question primarily at those who built their PCs around the time of the last generational refresh. This has more to do with part availability than anything else.


From the leaked benchmarks, Kaby Lake doesnt provide any meaningful benefit.

The GPU situation is abit more complex. I believe the 1080Ti wouldnt affect 1080 pricing that much. Earlier leaks suggest that the 1080Ti will retail at 1000 dollars, which is quite a significant gap from the 1080. What i would anticipate though, is the AMD Vega. It is more likely to affect the pricing of the 1080. Even if you ended up with the 1080, there is a good chance that it would be cheaper than it is right now, since NVIDIA is a monopoly now in that class of graphics card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer1000k*
> 
> On the other hand, Kaby Lake is moving to a new CPU socket so I wouldn't really have an upgrade path going forwards, which isn't really that big of a deal since I would likely replace the CPU and motherboard at the same time anyways.


Kaby Lake stays with 1151 socket, exactly like Skylake. I believe Z170 boards will also be compatible with Kaby Lake via a BIOS update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacman99*
> 
> I have finally had the chance to put together everything into my RVZ01. I've bought and installed everything except a video card.
> Looking at how small and cramped this case is, I was getting a bit worried about temperatures if I were to get a decent video card. I had the gtx 1070 in mind.


Dont worry, I have an EVGA GTX 1070 SuperClocked, and the temp is under control. Heck, I had a space-heater that was the Radeon R9 290 and it survived!


----------



## tkhawari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> If possible, PWM would be the best as it can run at low speed during idle and high speed during load.
> 
> Check out my testing here http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4080#post_24373036


Is there any way to use PWM fans with fan spliter cable? My mb (Gigabyte G1 gaming 5) got only 2 fan pins, so I am limited to 2 at the moment.


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyoung080*
> 
> I should add that i'm interested in overclocking the cpu/gpu a good amount. So would the temps be fine in these cases?
> 
> Also, if you have any suggestions please let me know. Thanks!
> 
> RVZ02B - GTX 1080 Build
> 
> *PCPartPicker part list*: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/dCpcHN
> 
> *CPU*: Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *CPU Cooler*: Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard*: Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
> *Memory*: G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory
> *Storage*: Samsung 950 PRO 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
> *Video Card*: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Xtreme Gaming Video Card
> *Case*: Silverstone RVZ02B HTPC Case
> *Power Supply*: Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
> *Operating System*: Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit
> *Monitor*: Acer Predator X34 34.0" 100Hz Monitor
> *Other*: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut High Performance Thermal Grease - 1g
> 
> *OR
> *
> FTZ01B - GTX 1080 Build
> 
> *PCPartPicker part list*: http://pcpartpicker.com/list/ZhP4M8
> 
> *CPU*: Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *CPU Cooler:* Silverstone NT06-PRO 74.0 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard*: Asus Z170I PRO GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
> *Memory*: G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-2400 Memory
> *Storage*: Samsung 950 PRO 512GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
> *Video Card*: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Xtreme Gaming Video Card
> *Case*: Silverstone FTZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case
> *Power Supply*: Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
> *Operating System*: Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit
> *Monitor*: Acer Predator X34 34.0" 100Hz Monitor
> *Other*: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut High Performance Thermal Grease - 1g


Both builds will be fine. The temp may be a bit high with the RVZ02, but it wont overheat dont worry. However, since you plan a good amount of OC, I would definitely recommend the FTZ01. Some members got high temp with the RVZ02 even at stock clock. Moreover, the FTZ01 allows more flexible upgrade, you can put better fans if youre not satisfied with the ones included with the case


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrocis85*
> 
> Looking at the RVZ01, how many 2.5" drives can you get into it? I'm wanting to put 4 in there, one of which is a mechanical drive. I know there are external solutions, but I would like to have everything internal if possible.


Officially, 3. But then you can use a 2.5" adapter for the 3.5" slot. Then you can mount another one or two above the mainboard if you use a stock cooler (I put one 15mm 2.5" drive). And finally, you can also mount some other next to the GPU with double-tapes. Overall, you can technically fit 7 or 8 drives at the expense of thermal management for the CPU and GPU, but of course, at that point you might want to consider a bigger case.


----------



## pacman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> Dont worry, I have an EVGA GTX 1070 SuperClocked, and the temp is under control. Heck, I had a space-heater that was the Radeon R9 290 and it survived!


Thanks! I was wondering what sort of cpu temps are you getting with your setup. With my i6700k (not yet overclocked) I'm getting upto 80C (one core at a time, the rest being 50-60C) at 50-80% load with my noctua case fan and c7 running at full speed it seems.
Wasn't sure if that was normal with this case or whether I got the case fan configuration wrong. I have the noctua case fan pointing towards the c7 cpu fan. Not sure if that's affecting the temps.


----------



## tkhawari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacman99*
> 
> Thanks! I was wondering what sort of cpu temps are you getting with your setup. With my i6700k (not yet overclocked) I'm getting upto 80C (one core at a time, the rest being 50-60C) at 50-80% load with my noctua case fan and c7 running at full speed it seems.
> Wasn't sure if that was normal with this case or whether I got the case fan configuration wrong. I have the noctua case fan pointing towards the c7 cpu fan. Not sure if that's affecting the temps.


Your setup seems fine, but c7 is not designed for 6700k IMO.

C7 was my first choice for my 6700k OC'd to 4.6GHz, my pc would restart if i were to play a game for about 15-20min.

Even after removing the OC, CPU would throttle and down clock.


----------



## valkeriefire

@tkhawari, have you considered undervolting your 6700k?

Dear Milo ML08 owners,

Is the 58mm of heatsink clearance listed on the Silverstone website a hard fact? I was looking at the Noctua NH-L9x65 and it has a clearance of 65mm.

I'm currently running a Prodigy ITX (sig rig) with a 4770K @ 4.5ghz cooled with a Corsair H110. I am considering moving it into a more portable Milo ML08, but I'd need a new heatsink and I figure I'd need to reduce my OC some. I am also considering selling all of my components inside the Prodigy and buying a 6700k with the intention of undervolting it and running stock MHz.

What do you ML08 owners think?

Thanks for your help.
Valkerie


----------



## ionutm80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkhawari*
> 
> Did you changed thermal paste?
> 
> I had 2-3 C drop from changing the pre-applied paste to Noctua's thermal paste.
> 
> 68C on prime95 is pretty good. Mine stays around 83C then after 15min goes to 90+ and cpu start's to throttle


Yes, I have changed the thermal paste. I had some bad experience with Cryorig CP7 and decided to use old good Arctic Silver MX5. Noctua is also very good. By the way just to be sure, I'm using a Noctua 92x25mm fan installed on the Cryorig C7 heatsink ...

I have also ran more tests this time using a combo of Prime95 Small FFTs (max heat) 8 threads + FurMark 4xMSAA for 1 hour.

The results were the following:
- GPU thermal throttled at 80 degrees Celsius and stayed there, very hot chamber (open air Asus Strix cooling solution)
- CPU stabilized at 76 degrees Celsius with random spikes at 79-80 degrees / as a side comment I was very disappointed by HWMonitor which crashed after CPU went pass 75 which is very strange so I have measured temps using Asrock A-Tuning and Intel XTU

I also purchased a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev. B and plan on testing also this fan to see whether I can get better temps, my target being that in the stress test scenario above the CPU to not pass 65 degree Celsius. Don't ask me why but this is my own comfort threshold







.

Update 1: Aida64 Stability Test: 1 hour run, 26 degrees Celsius ambient, checked all boxes (CPU,FPU,GPU,HDD,mem) --> 76 - 78 degrees Celsius for CPU. Next update will be for Heaven testing as @bichael mentioned below.


----------



## ionutm80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> i7-6700 and H67 mainboard? I am not quite sure theyre compatible...


Yeah, a little typo, H67M-ITX was my former MB (with a Core I5 3470s) which I then replaced with the H170M-ITX + I7 6700. I realized that I've made a mistake but I couldn't edit my post anymore ...


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ionutm80*
> 
> The results were the following:
> - GPU thermal throttled at 80 degrees Celsius and stayed there, very hot chamber (open air Asus Strix cooling solution)
> - CPU stabilized at 76 degrees Celsius with random spikes at 79-80 degrees
> 
> I also purchased a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev. B and plan on testing also this fan to see whether I can get better temps, my target being that in the stress test scenario above the CPU to not pass 65 degree Celsius. Don't ask me why but this is my own comfort threshold smile.gif.


CPU up to 80 degrees when stress testing isn't a problem as long as you're happy with the noise. Gaming it would probably be in the low 70's anyway? Even with water cooling my cpu gets that hot thanks to a big OC. My old core2duo laptop would get in to the 90's and never had a problem.

GPU could be more of a problem or it could be Furmark giving unrealistic results. What are temps / throttling like with something like Heaven or Firestrike or general gaming? What sort of OC / fan noise is that with and are you using the case horizontally?


----------



## ionutm80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> CPU up to 80 degrees when stress testing isn't a problem as long as you're happy with the noise. Gaming it would probably be in the low 70's anyway? Even with water cooling my cpu gets that hot thanks to a big OC. My old core2duo laptop would get in to the 90's and never had a problem.


Hi, I've just put the new components in so not too much time for gaming ... I thought that if I get reasonable temps from Prime95 + FurMark any game could be a walk in the park temp wise. Noise is excellent since I'm using a Noctua fan and not the original Cryorig. I had the same fan NF-A9 PWM in my previous set-up installed on a Noctua NH-L9I heatsink and the fans on the Asus Strix were louder than this one. So no complains here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> GPU could be more of a problem or it could be Furmark giving unrealistic results. What are temps / throttling like with something like Heaven or Firestrike or general gaming? What sort of OC / fan noise is that with and are you using the case horizontally?


Never tested Heaven or Firestrike, no OC either and the case is sitting in a vertical position. But I was not worried for the GPU since I've read many places that is normal to throttle at 80 degrees ... and FurMark can really push it there. In normal gaming I've never past 60-65 degrees on GeForce Experience recommended specs (CoD, Battlefield, Shadow of Mordor, etc).


----------



## tkhawari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> @tkhawari, have you considered undervolting your 6700k?


Erm, I try to stay away from messing around with the volts, even though I know its safe.

Actually when you mentioned it, I did went to BIOS, changed it from AUTO which was at 1.278V to 1.2V.

Boot failed, then tried 1.225V and it failed again. CPU has been set for OC in Gigabyte's BIOS OC option to 100% which is 4.6GHz.


----------



## DHphoto

Ok I'll try this once more...

http://pcpartpicker.com/list/QBKF4C

Looking to keep this under 850 with the current or black Friday deals, goals are fairly quiet gaming in CPU intensive games (Squad, ARMA, DayZ)

probably keeping stock for now then possibly a light OC on CPU or even GPU, the way I see it I can just remove the dust filter when I play.

Will be using TX-2 paste


----------



## valkeriefire

If you're running your 6700k overclocked to 4.6ghz, and you're letting the motherboard determine the voltage, then that is almost certainly the reason you are overheating. I would run stock clocks and determine your stock voltage. Evaluate your temps then, and determine how much headroom you have for overclocking.


----------



## tkhawari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> If you're running your 6700k overclocked to 4.6ghz, and you're letting the motherboard determine the voltage, then that is almost certainly the reason you are overheating. I would run stock clocks and determine your stock voltage. Evaluate your temps then, and determine how much headroom you have for overclocking.


Yeah, I'll have a look into it this weekend and will play around.


----------



## MintFresh

Fellow RVZ02 owners, what backpacks do you use to fit your computer in? It's tricky because a lot of 17" laptop backs don't accommodate the 14.5x14" case


----------



## ptrkhh

I designed a HDD caddy that is able to hold up to a 15mm thick HDD. I designed it since I got a 15mm thick HDD and there is no practical way to mount it in my RVZ01. I also designed a place where you can stick an LED strip right behind the ODD slot. I imagine it is going to look amazing with a sequential LED.






I imagine this would be 3D printed, and if youre interested, I could upload the 3D CAD file. Its not done yet, I dont know how to keep it from sliding out. Any ideas?


----------



## cijanzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N166A LOG1K*
> 
> Hey guys long time stalker. I just got a RVZ02 and I have a 6700K I wanted to do slight over clocking. What would be better thermalright axp 100 or scythe big shuriken also would I be able to get away with 59mm instead of the 58mm spec?


From what I've gathered they will both perform about the same with perhaps the thermalright being cooler by 2-3 degrees but the thermalright has an offset mount so it may run into parts of your motherboard or ram. Most people are doing the scythe but have seen builds using either of these.


----------



## saxons

Have been stalking these forums for along time thought ill share my build what I've been slowing putting together will upgrade to a 1080 ti when they come out but this will do for gaming at the moment.
Thanks for your help sorry for the late build photos as i did the computer quite some time ago but is still a beast.

Motherboard
Asus Maximus VII Impact

Kingston HyperX Fury Red DDR3 PC15000/1866MHz CL10 8GB

Computer Fan
Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm x2 (on top of GPU one pushing and one pulling)

Noctua NH-L9x65
CPU Cooler

Power Supply
SilverStone SFX SX500-LG 500W

CPU
Intel Core i7 4790K 4.0GHz Socket 1150

DDR3 Memory Module
Kingston HyperX Fury Blue DDR3 PC15000/1866MHz CL10 8GB

Computer Case
SilverStone Milo ML07 (Black)

Graphics Card (PCI Express)
Asus GeForce GTX 980 Ti Strix Gaming DirectCU III OC HDMI 3xDP 6GB

Solid State Drive (SSD)
Intel 540s Series M.2 2280 SSD 1TB

Computer Fan
Deepcool Gamer Storm GS120 PWM 120mm (on Top of the CPU Fan for extra flow)

Monitor
Philips BDM4065UC

Mouse
Logitech G900 Chaos Spectrum (wireless gaming)

Keyboard
Filco Majestouch Convertible 2 Tenkeyless Mechanical Keyboard MX Brown Bluetooth


----------



## zackfalcon

Here's an update to my rig.

When I'm finally finished, maybe I'll start my own thread on it or something.

First off:

I added some cooling fans to the top of the case. These line up to the top vent of the case.



Note: I have ZERO idea whether this actually helps or not, but AFAIK, relying on the case's venting holes alone makes the card bay hot. Areas for improvement would be not sealing off the other vents.

I also added some rubber washers, which I hope would elevate the hard drives enough so they don't get as hot as the graphics card bay.



And finally, I decided to change the LEDs from Orange (power) and Red (HDD) to Blue and White, respectively.




This was a rather tedious task, made even more difficult due to my shaky-hands, so I had to rely on my dad for this, lest I burn my fingers off.

Of note is that the braided part of the cables leading to the LEDs can actually be pulled and pushed together, so I didn't have to cut into that. There were also some markings on the cables themselves, which sorta helped, I guess.

We believed that the longer line-like markings on one cabled meant it was the positive, and the shorter dot-like markings on the other meant it was the negative. Wow! What attention to detail, SilverStone.

WE. WERE. WRONG.



While it's true for the HDD LED, the power LED had it in reverse! Thankfully the solution wasn't to cut off all the LEDs and re-solder them properly, but to simply reverse the + and - attaching to the board. I marked the negative - now the positive - with some tape.

Lesson learned - Always check and double check the wirings before you call it a day.


----------



## brbbq

Hi guys! 1st post!

I got a RVZ01-E and I would like to ask you, between the noctuas NH L9x65, L9I and L12 (single fan) what is my best option for an i5 3570k / Asrock z77e-itx? These are the only low profile coolers i can find where I live. I dont care much about noise, just want to keep the temperatures as low as possible. Also, would an overclock to 4.2 GHz be possible with those coolers?

Thank you very much!


----------



## cijanzen

Can someone with an RVZ02 measure the distance from a hypothetical 2.5" drive in the corner slot to the SATA port connection on an ASUS Z170I board? For reference the SATA port on the board is about the corner of where most power supplies come up to inside the case. I'm wondering if a 10" SATA cable will be long enough.


----------



## StarXTurbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravenrvz01*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, just sharing my modded RVZ02. I needed to break some, drill a few and do a bit of bending to fit 2 3.5 HDD'S. I left one enclosure alsp for my SSD. Now it works like how i wanted it to be ???


Hi, just registered to ask you what tools you needed for that process, and if there have been any issues up to now with it.

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## StarXTurbo

Thanks for all your ideas!

This is what I'm planning on getting:
https://pcpartpicker.com/list/8r3qBP


----------



## gree

My rvz02 has just been setting there I don't really have a use for it because of my main build but the parts is the new rvz are newer







.


----------



## ivannooz

Check out my latest build for the rvz02 click here[

VIDEO] 



]


----------



## Explicit528

Was there ever a consensus on open air vs blower style GPUs for the RVZ02-W? Looking to purchase a build soon and leaning toward the EVGA 1080 FTW... ASUS GTX 1080 STRIX OC Edition


----------



## cijanzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Explicit528*
> 
> Was there ever a consensus on open air vs blower style GPUs for the RVZ02-W? Looking to purchase a build soon and leaning toward the EVGA 1080 FTW... ASUS GTX 1080 STRIX OC Edition


Open air


----------



## gotmoo

For those who are putting their case in the horizontal orientation, have you tried putting a riser under the unit to improve the airflow and temperature? I'm going to be putting my FTZ01 in my TV cabinet so it needs to be horizontal, and I can't seem to find a low flat riser to improve airflow from below the unit. All the laptop stands with perforated surfaces that I've seen are on an angle. If anyone has found a suitable riser for the unit I'd love to know to know which one, thanks!


----------



## bichael

Not entirely sure what you mean by riser but I'd probably look at using taller 'feet' or putting pucks/pads below them. Hifi stuff might be a good place to start looking. Or just improvise with something of the right colour.

Linking to the question above I'd say open air cooler better for sure but I do wonder if horizontal arrangement might start to favour a blower.


----------



## MintFresh

Does anyone have a good backpack or messenger type of bag that can fit the RVZ02? It's awkwardly shaped for most bags being 14.9" x 14.6".


----------



## gotmoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Not entirely sure what you mean by riser but I'd probably look at using taller 'feet' or putting pucks/pads below them. Hifi stuff might be a good place to start looking. Or just improvise with something of the right colour.
> 
> Linking to the question above I'd say open air cooler better for sure but I do wonder if horizontal arrangement might start to favour a blower.


Hm tall feet sound like they would work. I was thinking of something similar to a laptop stand with a perforated/mesh surface with the case on top of it so air can freely flow into the bottom intake fans. Presumably a major reason for the large temperature difference in vertical and horizontal positions of these cases is due to decreased airflow at thre bottom of the case in the horizontal position?


----------



## bichael

Ah okay, yeah don't think I've really seen anything like that in the right size/shape. You could probably make a custom perforated shelf though. I was thinking something like below.
https://www.amazon.com/Self-Adhesive-Rubber-Bumper-Inches/dp/B008UFLIP8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1480653143&sr=8-7&keywords=20mm+adhesive+feet

Might be worth some testing as I think there are probably two problems making the horizontal layout less optimised - limited gap below for airflow and having opening on the bottom working against convection (ie the hot air getting trapped). Increasing the gap below may help the first but not the second. The next step if it was still overheating would be to add fans somewhere, either below the case (built into a shelf?) or squeeze some small fans in the case. Obviously how much of a problem gpu cooling is will depend on the gpu in question and your OC/noise preferences.

Not sure if it makes any difference but I put my psu fan down so it might help pull some air through the case - I have my case horzintal but with watercooling so was a little worried about vrms etc with no other fans at all in the case. Have just ordered a super cheap 50mm fan which I may or may not use somewhere.
https://world.taobao.com/item/42788421619.htm?fromSite=main


----------



## YamiRioru

hey guys, I really want to build in the rvz02 case because of its console like appearance and I really want to mod the rvz02 front led to be white because I don't like the silver color... do I have to do any wiring/ sodering to have a white front led in the rvz02??

also I plan on installing a 3.5 inch drive in the case near the gpu... what is the gpu size requirement for the 3.5 inch drive to fit in that area??

and finally, I also plan on painting the case with a steam theme making it a true steam box... where can I find a person that can make stencils or a tutorial on how to make stencils? I want to have a similar dark blue you would see on the steam logo... would I need a dark primer and some blue spray paint or white primer and some cobalt blue/navy blue spray paint?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Anyone change the LED on the RVZ02 or ML08 is it hard to do?


----------



## Renji84

No, this is not a difficult operation.


----------



## jbenson4

I just finished my build, I recycled a lot of parts from my old desktop. I had a mid tower, but I wanted something more sleek for use in the living room.

Here is my final cable management arrangement


And beside my tv


Here's my parts list:

FTZ01
i5 3570k
Asus P8Z77i Deluxe
16GB 1600MHz Corsair Vengeance RAM
Corsair SF450 PSU
XFX 7970
Intel 240GB SSD
Seagate Barracuda 2TB 3.5" HDD
Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev.b

The only thing I need to finish is a full size fan for the cooler so I can slightly OC and a Blu Ray drive. I have been looking on eBay and see all sorts of 12.7mm drives, is there any difference between them besides read/write speed and write capabilities? No front bezel is needed on the drive since the front of the case covers it, correct?


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Anyone change the LED on the RVZ02 or ML08 is it hard to do?


I did.

Not difficult, but tedious.

Check my post a few pages back, here. Changed my LEDs from Orange and Red to Blue and White.


----------



## birthdaymonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Explicit528*
> 
> Was there ever a consensus on open air vs blower style GPUs for the RVZ02-W? Looking to purchase a build soon and leaning toward the EVGA 1080 FTW... ASUS GTX 1080 STRIX OC Edition


I just swapped out an EVGA 1070 SC (returned to EVGA due to crap cooler design... which they were really nice about refunding for me despite the fact I bought the SC in July from Newegg) for a 1070 Strix.

It fits great - you can even put the top left corner support back in after the card is installed for extra stability. It also runs very cool - although I have the non-windowed version and run without the filters. I think a lot of people who are/were having heat problems with open air coolers were getting poor air flow due to the restrictive dust filters. Since the fans on the Strix are off most of the day (other than the hour or two I play games), I have yet to see any dust build up at all.


----------



## Renji84

I have a question.
Which power supply is the best for RVZ02 cases?
I have three options:

1. Sharkoon SilentStorm SFX 500W
2. Corsair SF600 600W
3. Silverstone SX500-LG

All of them have 80 plus gold. I would like to know which one is the quietest?


----------



## blasko229

I have both the Corsair 600 and Silverstone 500.

The Silverstone has a clicky fan that hits the sides of the housing. It's because the fins are wavy and unbalanced and rock at low speeds.

The Corsair fan gets very loud and takes a long time to cool down.

I replaced the Silverstone's fan with a different slim model fan which was perfectly quiet, but later the electronics developed an internal clicking sound that was unrelated to the fan.

I ended up putting a zip tie around the Corsair's fan to stop it and put a Noctua fan on top that is controlled with Speedfan.


----------



## TMatzelle60

the 600 watt is a lot louder then the 450 by corsair.


----------



## Techbyte

I'm looking for some advice on the Silverstone Raven RVZ02B. Here is my situation.

Iv'e been doing quite a few side jobs lately repairing various devices for people. Mostly phone, tablet, and laptop displays. I really want a dedicated work bench so Iv'e decided to kind of ditch my gaming setup. Iv'e come to realize that I just don't have the time or urge to game as much as I use to. That said, I would still like the ability to game occasionally. So I want to swap my build into a smaller case and just use it with my TV. I only have a 32" TV which is perfect for my living room and I don't watch much TV anyways so I'll be replacing it with a 32" monitor. It is kind of funny how easy this is going to be for me. I just replaced my old desk with an Ikea Linnmon / Adils so that will make for a perfect work bench. I have a Corsair K65 RGB Lux Keyboard and M65 Pro gaming mouse so I can just pickup a Lapdog. My current build is in a Define Nano S and I am running a Corsair SF600. I just returned my monitor for a refund due to numerous model wide defects. (Samsung C24FG70 Quantum Dot Gaming Monitor)

Here is my current hardware:

CPU: Intel i5 6500 (Plenty for my needs and usage)
MOBO: Msi H110i Pro iTX
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2133mhz (16GB)
GPU: Undecided
PSU: Corsair SF600
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro (256GB)
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo (1TB)
HSF: Noctua U12S
Fans:
2x Fractal Design Venturi HF14
1x Fractal Design Venturi HP12
1x Fractal Design Venturi HF12

Obviously I can migrate most of my hardware right into a Raven. What I am wondering about is a heatsink, gpu, storage, and fans. Heatsink recommendations? GPU blower card vs open air? 2x 2.5" drives go in fine? Extra fans for additional cooling?

Sorry for the life story.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Obviously I can migrate most of my hardware right into a Raven. What I am wondering about is a heatsink, gpu, storage, and fans. Heatsink recommendations? *GPU blower card vs open air?* 2x 2.5" drives go in fine? Extra fans for additional cooling?
> 
> Sorry for the life story.


For the GPU, an open air card is recommended:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/6300#post_25421677
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/6380#post_25481577


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> For the GPU, an open air card is recommended:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/6300#post_25421677
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/6380#post_25481577


I actually did not see this coming! Thank you

This will save me some money. I was actually going to pickup a 1060 founders edition because I don't like the 1060 Turbo. Iv'e had bad luck with Asus in the past and their RMA policies and procedures are by far the worst I have endured. Not that appearance matters in a case like this, but I also don't like how they cheaped out and slapped the 1070 Turbo shroud on their 1060 Turbo. You can see the oversized cutout by the power port and the SLI connector cut out. Not that this matters now anyways.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> I actually did not see this coming! Thank you
> 
> This will save me some money. I was actually going to pickup a 1060 founders edition because I don't like the 1060 Turbo. Iv'e had bad luck with Asus in the past and their RMA policies and procedures are by far the worst I have endured. Not that appearance matters in a case like this, but I also don't like how they cheaped out and slapped the 1070 Turbo shroud on their 1060 Turbo. You can see the oversized cutout by the power port and the SLI connector cut out. Not that this matters now anyways.


I didn't know there were 1060 FE cards, but it doesn't matter now anyway


----------



## jeff1101

Here are pics of my rig. Using rvz02. I'm using i7 -6700 Non-K, 8Gb Ram and R9 390 GPU with 500W Silverstone PSU. Maybe you can get some ideas. It sits behind a Samsung 40 inch 1080p LED TV.


----------



## eyelobes

I have a question. I have a Zotac AMP! 980ti in my rvz02 and it was running hot until I put the case horizontal CPU side down. Well I opened it up yesterday to see if it needed cleaning and noticed on the center fan that a blade was barely hanging on. I have an RMA approved but I hate how loud the card is and want to replace the cooler instead of being without for 3 weeks.

Long story short, will an Arctic Accelero 3 fit or is it too tall for the compartment. It is 54mm thick.i have the car with the clear side windows, but have been considering replacing that with modders mesh.


----------



## TonyFox

I need help. I plan on buying and building my PC before Christmas using the RVZ02, and I want to buy an RX 480 8GB; however, the aftermarket versions' width seems to be too high: XFX 4.88", Powercolor 5", MSI 5.5", only the Sapphire is 4.72".

Does that mean that if I plan on moving my PC often (weekly or more), I have to use the Sapphire card to be able to use the graphics card holder? Note that this is the first PC that I'm building (had laptops before) so I may be completely wrong. Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## ionutm80

Hi guys, I'm back with some updates and maybe some info that might help other fellows.
I have recently tried both Cryorig C7 with original cooler and also with a Noctua NF-A9 PWM attached with some 92mm fan clips and wire strips in order to cool an I7 6700 non-K (65W TDP). Test was 30 min Prime95 Small FFTs (max heat). With both options I got 75 degrees Celsius for roughly 25 degree ambient, the only difference being that with Cryorig stock cooler the noise was unbearable for me at 1.5 m distance. Noctua was indeed a much pleasant experience. After reading all the posts in this thread I've learnt that the number 1 CPU cooler option for RVZ02 (I have the windowed version by the way) is Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B. And my own experience just confirmed this. Why do I say that? Let me explain. I have installed it using the same thermal paste as for Cryorig C7: Arctic Silver MX5, replaced the stock fan with a less powerful one: Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 (I wanted a white fan in case you ask why ...) which has a static pressure of 0.9 mmH2O vs. 1.35 mmH2O of the Scythe Slip Stream 120 Slim PWM Fan and guess what ... running the same 30 min Prime95 test resulted in a max temp of 59-60 degrees Celsius under the same ambient temp. of 25 degrees Celsius! This was 15 degrees Celsius less than with Cryorig C7!!! What a waste of money and time since if I was reading more carefully the many posts in this thread about Scythe option I might have saved some hours spent wondering what am I doing wrong. An in case you ask how it fits I can tell you that the USV12 has 15mm vs 12mm of the Scythe which brings the total height of the cooler to 61mm and with RVZ02-W there still are 2mm left before the plastic window.


----------



## ionutm80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renji84*
> 
> I have a question.
> Which power supply is the best for RVZ02 cases?
> I have three options:
> 
> 1. Sharkoon SilentStorm SFX 500W
> 2. Corsair SF600 600W
> 3. Silverstone SX500-LG
> 
> All of them have 80 plus gold. I would like to know which one is the quietest?


I'm using Sharkoon Silent Storm and I'm very pleased with it after a very bad experience with Silverstone SX500-LG v1.1. Because of the thermistor used to achieve 0 RPM with low load it emitted all sort of rattling and grinding noise when fan was starting. Sharkoon is a copy of the Silverstone one except it uses Teapo caps instead of Japanese Chemicon caps but otherwise seems rock solid and is dead silent although the fan never stops (it does not have the 0 RPM option). If you still want the Silverstone one try getting v2.0.


----------



## Renji84

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ionutm80*
> 
> I'm using Sharkoon Silent Storm and I'm very pleased with it after a very bad experience with Silverstone SX500-LG v1.1. Because of the thermistor used to achieve 0 RPM with low load it emitted all sort of rattling and grinding noise when fan was starting. Sharkoon is a copy of the Silverstone one except it uses Teapo caps instead of Japanese Chemicon caps but otherwise seems rock solid and is dead silent although the fan never stops (it does not have the 0 RPM option). If you still want the Silverstone one try getting v2.0.


ionut m80 thanks for your reply. Finally I decided to Sharkoon. I wonder if even the CPU. I look forward to the premiere of 7700K and zen amd.
If the rumors are confirmed, and 7700K is too hot, then I take 6700k. It should be cheaper. Maybe AMD stir anything else on the market CPU. In my country now is a bad time for shopping. Prices for the holidays growing by 20%. So shopping until the end of January or beginning of February


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotmoo*
> 
> For those who are putting their case in the horizontal orientation, have you tried putting a riser under the unit to improve the airflow and temperature? I'm going to be putting my FTZ01 in my TV cabinet so it needs to be horizontal, and I can't seem to find a low flat riser to improve airflow from below the unit. All the laptop stands with perforated surfaces that I've seen are on an angle. If anyone has found a suitable riser for the unit I'd love to know to know which one, thanks!


Sorry... missed your post. Although I used a ML07 case for my build, the layout is exactly the same as the FTZ01.

Like you I also wanted my build to have a horizontal orientation "and" was looking for a way to elevate the case to improve airflow on the "shelf side" of the case. I also wanted a solution that would blend in with all the other equipment in my entertainment center. My answer was to not use the case feet supplied by Silverstone. I replaced them with some feet I found on ebay (found them searching "receiver equipment feet") They work great! The feet actually match the feet on my receiver. I've had tons of 4 to 6 hour gaming sessions since completing the build and have never once even come close to overheating. Granted other cooling factors in my build are part of the equation but the fear of running the build in a horizontal position turned out to be a non issue. _(Theres more detail included in my "build images" if curious)_

*Silverstone feet* . . . . . . . *Aftermarket feet*


----------



## bw11

screwcase.jpg 279k .jpg file


I just bought a used computer with a raven case I am trying to install an additional hard drive to the back but it uses special screws which I don't have can someone tell me what kind of screws these are called so I can buy them? Maybe there is a similar size screw I can use can someone tell me which one you think would work?


----------



## gree

hey guys my raven has just been sitting around so im going to sell it as an incompleted build, could i get a estimate of how much i should be asking for it?

it includes:

case
6700k
axp-100R
asus z170i pro
corsair sf600 psu

i have some corsair vengeance 2400 (4 sticks of 8gb) that i will rerplacing from my main desktop, i could add to the raven but idk if they fit


----------



## inertianinja

Has anyone successfuly fit a GPU as large as the EVGA Classified 980Ti in the ML08/RVZ02?
I saw it discussed a while back, but haven't found a success story yet.

The card is 11in x 5.94in (279.4mm x 150.88mm).
The case's manual, however, seems to say that it can fit cards up to 6.15'' if the graphics card holder is removed.

I thought I might be able to jam it in there, and then 3d print a custom holder to keep the card secure. Sound doable? or will I have problems with the cables?


----------



## inertianinja

Well, I ended up getting an ML08.

Thought you guys might be interested in this: I ended up 3D printing some parts to make my gigantic EVGA 980Ti Classified fit:






So, the card now fits cleanly and is held in place.

I'm a little concerned about the temps, though. I have the case on a little ikea shelf with an open back and front. I'm using nothing but the GPU's cooler and a Noctua NH-L9I CPU cooler.
*Idle temps* are about 46C CPU and 64-70C for the GPU. The case is very warm as well. I only did a few minutes of light gaming but the GPU peaked at 85C.

Obviously I could just take it out and stand it up, but for right now I'm trying to see if i can get away with this setup - these temps are too high for normal use, right?


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> I'm a little concerned about the temps, though. I have the case on a little ikea shelf with an open back and front. I'm using nothing but the GPU's cooler and a Noctua NH-L9I CPU cooler.
> *Idle temps* are about 46C CPU and 64-70C for the GPU. The case is very warm as well. I only did a few minutes of light gaming but the GPU peaked at 85C.
> 
> Obviously I could just take it out and stand it up, but for right now I'm trying to see if i can get away with this setup - these temps are too high for normal use, right?


Does your gpu have a fan off mode? That could be why idle temps are so high, might be better to set a minimum to try and avoid heat building up. I'm not yet sure how much of a difference raising the case with taller feet helps but would be worth a try.

I'm also finding that horizontal in a cabinet is less than ideal, probably the 30 deg ambient where I am makes it worse as well. Even with cpu and gpu watercooled with an external rad, core temps around 55oC under load, the case itself is getting hot. This means my psu which I never really heard before is noisy. Also means the ssd/hdd are getting pretty hot which is obviously not ideal.

I had my psu fan down as it worked better for cabling and I thought it might help vent the case a bit. I've flipped it now so hopefully that helps a bit. I will probably also try raising the case a bit and change to taller feet if that helps. My gpu block is the Alphacool GPX which is a sort of hybrid so I may try some small fans to take care of heat from VRMs etc, maybe the same over the motherboard as well. I also wonder if in my case cutting some openings between the compartments to let heat from the gpu rise up may help.

I liked the RVZ02 for simplicity and ease of access though so I don't really want to be adding little fans everywhere. I'm therefore considering a switch to a full cover Bykski block and an upgrade to the SX550 psu (think maybe the 390 is pushing my ST45SF too much without a case fan to keep it cool) as a more expensive option.


----------



## tomaquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> Well, I ended up getting an ML08.
> 
> Thought you guys might be interested in this: I ended up 3D printing some parts to make my gigantic EVGA 980Ti Classified fit:
> 
> So, the card now fits cleanly and is held in place.
> 
> I'm a little concerned about the temps, though. I have the case on a little ikea shelf with an open back and front. I'm using nothing but the GPU's cooler and a Noctua NH-L9I CPU cooler.
> *Idle temps* are about 46C CPU and 64-70C for the GPU. The case is very warm as well. I only did a few minutes of light gaming but the GPU peaked at 85C.
> 
> Obviously I could just take it out and stand it up, but for right now I'm trying to see if i can get away with this setup - these temps are too high for normal use, right?


Good effort with that 3D printed support - any chance you could post the STL or VRML file? I've got an MSI RX 480 which looks as big as your 980 Ti, and would like to stabilise it if possible.

As for temperatures, I've got a 6600k cooled with a Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. with idle 26ºC, and load 58ºC. My GPU has temperatures of around 57ºC idle and 65ºC whilst gaming (I haven't done any other stress tests on it). I have it placed vertically with plenty of space either side.


----------



## inertianinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomaquet*
> 
> Good effort with that 3D printed support - any chance you could post the STL or VRML file? I've got an MSI RX 480 which looks as big as your 980 Ti, and would like to stabilise it if possible.
> 
> As for temperatures, I've got a 6600k cooled with a Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. with idle 26ºC, and load 58ºC. My GPU has temperatures of around 57ºC idle and 65ºC whilst gaming (I haven't done any other stress tests on it). I have it placed vertically with plenty of space either side.


Definitely, as soon as I get around to making them...weird how the included rubber mounts only give about a 1cm of clearance.

Another possibility is making a fan duct that could be fit to a 120mm fan that would slip into the gap under the case and make some forced airflow happen under there.


----------



## tomaquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> Definitely, as soon as I get around to making them...weird how the included rubber mounts only give about a 1cm of clearance.
> 
> Another possibility is making a fan duct that could be fit to a 120mm fan that would slip into the gap under the case and make some forced airflow happen under there.


Cheers for the future 3D print file!

I dont suppose you know how heat-resistant 3D plastic is? The heatpipes on my GPU are open and might touch the support.


----------



## inertianinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomaquet*
> 
> Cheers for the future 3D print file!
> 
> I dont suppose you know how heat-resistant 3D plastic is? The heatpipes on my GPU are open and might touch the support.


PLA will glass at around 175C, probably softens a bit below that. I print at 200C.
ABS is better suited for higher heat situations, but more of a pain in the ass to print with.

The parts I printed are not touching the GPU's heat sinks, thankfully.

Outside/touching the case though i doubt it would be a problem.


----------



## xenemorph

I've gone through this thread and made some choices based on the information provided, but I've ran into an issue.

I have the FTZ01 case, with the H60 cooler. I think they made the H60 wires thicker than the previous version. With the case open, CPU idles at 30C. Attempting to cram the cooler in and pressing against it to attempt to close it or basically closing it without the lid properly clipping in, CPU idles at 40-45C. However if I clip it in properly I guess something happens with the cooler, because it goes up to 50-60C at idle.

What water cooler are you guys using? My RAM is kind of a little high, and I have an M.2 / optical drive / GTX 1080 so there's not much room.

Another question, how do I get the graphics card in with an optical drive, without taking off the metal bracket on the bottom? The way it's oriented, I need to take off the bracket to get them in, but then I can't add the bracket back on later because the two screws that have to go in are on the graphics card compartment side. Then if I have the bracket on, I can't get the graphics card in because the optical drive sticks out a little and it becomes the full width of the compartment.


----------



## Novgorod

Just finished my RVZ01 (6700K, GTX 1070) with full GPU and CPU watercooling and full-size fans (25mm thick) on the rads crammed in. It was a bit tough but it works like a charm!

     

More pictures and all the details are in the -> build log.


----------



## SrMapache

Really impressive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novgorod*


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novgorod*
> 
> Just finished my RVZ01 (6700K, GTX 1070) with full GPU and CPU watercooling and full-size fans (25mm thick) on the rads crammed in. It was a bit tough but it works like a charm!
> [/url].


That's an amazing effort, but man that's a big res!
Hope you don't have to swap anything out anytime soon








Temps?


----------



## Novgorod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Hope you don't have to swap anything out anytime soon


That's exactly what I'm agonizing about in my wildest nightmares - if the GPU or the M.2 SSD breaks, I'll just hide my head under a pillow and cry








...

I'm trying to find the right OC settings at the moment and will post the final temps in the build tread. For now, here are the non-OC temps.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novgorod*
> 
> That's exactly what I'm agonizing about in my wildest nightmares - if the GPU or the M.2 SSD breaks, I'll just hide my head under a pillow and cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was one of my biggest fears as well. Building with the older ML07B... once everything was together accessing the M.2 SSD or CPU mounts would mean a total tear down. So... I installed an clear acrylic access panel. The good news is I've never had to use it



Love the job you did mounting res!


----------



## Novgorod

Hey, that's a great solution! Didn't think about that (and also didn't have the tools to make it not look ugly







).. The cutout doesn't affect the mounts for the board, right?


----------



## Avoozl

Hello, everyone. I'm currently trying to choose a CPU cooler to use with my FTZ01 and i7-6700K. My motherboard is an ASUS Z170I. The options are:

Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet or CNPS8900 Extreme (can anyone explain to me which one of these is better and why, by the way?);
Noctua NH-L12 without the top fan;
Noctua NH-L9i;
Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B (I've heard that Scythe coolers are the ones most susceptible to the bending problem, but I'm not sure if this applies to the Shuriken 2 Rev. B or not);
CRYORIG C7 (known to have problems on the ASUS Z170I due to some parts on the back sticking out and getting in the way of the mounting bracket);
Something else I haven't considered.
I was also considering the SilverStone NT06-PRO, but ruled it out after I decided that, at 700 g, it was too heavy and therefore likely to cause the PCB of my Skylake to bend.

I'd like to know which one of these coolers will provide the best balance between noise and temperature. I'd also like to know how safe it is to remove the case fan on top of the CPU (it may be necessary to accommodate some of the larger coolers). Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## blasko229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avoozl*
> 
> Hello, everyone. I'm currently trying to choose a CPU cooler to use with my FTZ01 and i7-6700K. My motherboard is an ASUS Z170I. The options are:
> 
> Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet or CNPS8900 Extreme (can anyone explain to me which one of these is better and why, by the way?);
> Noctua NH-L12 without the top fan;
> Noctua NH-L9i;
> Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B (I've heard that Scythe coolers are the ones most susceptible to the bending problem, but I'm not sure if this applies to the Shuriken 2 Rev. B or not);
> CRYORIG C7 (known to have problems on the ASUS Z170I due to some parts on the back sticking out and getting in the way of the mounting bracket);
> Something else I haven't considered.
> I was also considering the SilverStone NT06-PRO, but ruled it out after I decided that, at 700 g, it was too heavy and therefore likely to cause the PCB of my Skylake to bend.
> 
> I'd like to know which one of these coolers will provide the best balance between noise and temperature. I'd also like to know how safe it is to remove the case fan on top of the CPU (it may be necessary to accommodate some of the larger coolers). Thanks in advance for your help.


You'd probably like this video.


----------



## misoonigiri

KIV, NH-L9i TDP Guidelines


----------



## Lampecap

Long time reader here. Finally bought my rvz02. I'm happy to report it Fits a Sapphire AMD Fury Nitro! Just waiting for my cooler to show up and I'm all done ?


----------



## Shakraka

Hey guys, I'm about to take the plunge on a ML08 case for my next build, but this will be my first time with a Mini ITX system. If anyone would like to input some feedback on my current build, I'd greatly appreciate it:

Case: ML08B-H
Mobo: MSI Intel Skylake H110 LGA 1151 DDR4 USB 3.1 Mini ITX Motherboard (H110I Pro)
CPU: i5 6500
PSU: SilverStone Technology 500W SFX-L Form Factor
RAM: GeIL EVO POTENZA 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) (Got this on sale for $58.99, best price available at the time for 16GB)
Storage: PNY CS1311 240GB 2.5" SATA III Internal Solid State Drive & WD Blue 1TB SATA 6 Gb/s 7200 RPM 64MB Cache 3.5 Inch Desktop Hard Drive (WD10EZEX)
GPU: Currently waiting on a good sale for a GTX 1070 open-air
I'm pretty excited, just gotta wait until Ryzen comes out before I go for it. If anyone has any tips or advice for me I'd also greatly appreciate it!

Edit: Currently looking at this GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC GAMING ACX 3.0 Black Edition, 8GB GDDR5, LED, DX12 OSD Support (PXOC) 08G-P4-5173-KR anyone had any experience with this card in their ML08/RVZ02?

Edit 2: Decided to get the ASUS GeForce GTX 1070 8GB ROG STRIX OC, does anyone know if I can still use the GPU Mounting Bracket with this card?


----------



## Fischer707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> KIV, NH-L9i TDP Guidelines


Anyone use a different fan with their NH-L9i? How do you have whatever fan (stock or otherwise) orientated? I have a ML08b for ref.


----------



## wishy1

Guys looking for a little help. I have the FTZ01 and I've been invited to a LAN event.

I'm looking for some form Of carry case or strap bag that can safely hold the FTZ01.

I'd be really grateful for any suggestions that fit it's dimensions


----------



## YamiRioru

what website?? I want a console grade steam sticker for this rvz02 build I'm doing...


----------



## ckhenry

Hi ,every one!

I am a new guy here and come from Taiwan.

I intend to build in the rvz02 case ( window type) and need some advice and help:

As we now the open air cooler for GPU is better than blower type. I want to know that can I install an extra small blower in the top side of the case to make more hot air flow through the case?

Like below photo ( grabbed from web)


I found a small blower https://world.taobao.com/item/521858050193.htm?fromSite=main&spm=a1z3o.7695460.0.0.pLvuqY

There are two size I can selet , 3.5cm or 4.5 cm. How large size of blower is more suitable at this area in the case?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Renji84

The bigger the better. Each will be too small. Perhaps the fans of the mountain. But you have holes Cutting out.


----------



## bichael

Welcome to the club!

What components and case vertical or horizontal? Might not be as bad as you think.

But it does look simple and cheap so might be worth a try - and if that cheap just get both!
Not sure what the connector is though, it says 5V so don't fry them by using 12V.

I got a small 50x50x15 axial to try but ended up paying more for postage to Singapore than the fan cost (the company I use seem to have decided fans are sensitive as they have magnets in so postage cost more than double!).
https://world.taobao.com/item/42788421619.htm?fromSite=main

Problem with my fan and most small fans though is they can move a fair bit of air but only at high speed which is noisy. Tried switching it from 12V to 7V but the airflow really suffers to the point it won't be useful for much more than helping passive cooling of HDDs or similar.


----------



## ckhenry

HaHaHa, thanks for your information.

Now I know that 4.5 cm blower is better and I will try to find a correct specification as 12V .

Now I am working on a merchant and go to China frequently. I thinks it's easy to find some cheap parts for testing.

At meanwhile, anyone try to build a 7700K ITX rig in small case like RVZ02 or others?

I have this intention but afraid that will be too hot to control CPU temp by cooler like Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B under loading.


----------



## Renji84

I am currently building a set.
i7 7700K, Scythe + Big Shuriken 2 as Rev. B.

Only I processed my RVZ02. So that the CPU was better cooled.
Currently I am waiting for motherboard ASUS Z270i. Unfortunately, for now she is not yet in stores.

Pictures of my modification RVZ02. The work is still in progress.

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPfFck9YmM6Y8X3INKC7GyM3Ng7SCfA7-LhkWZF0u7usdBjChT5iO6xehfo5PxpsQ?key=Q1lJODA1djZmSUw5TFFmMmM2TEJETTJQRndRRzJR


----------



## ckhenry

It is impressive.

I am looking forward to see your new toy.


----------



## blasko229

The Silverstone SFX-L 500 Watt has a somewhat annoying fan. Knocks the side of the housing when turning on and off. Not sure if they've fixed that.


----------



## Renji84

I invite everyone to look at photos of the work on my RVZO2.

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1QipPfFck9YmM6Y8X3INKC7GyM3Ng7SCfA7-LhkWZF0u7usdBjChT5iO6xehfo5PxpsQ?key=Q1lJODA1djZmSUw5TFFmMmM2TEJETTJQRndRRzJR


----------



## BrunopXD

Hello. I wanted to share my mod, I just changed the power button LED from orange to blue. I didn't see this anywhere so I'm also posting it to let you know that is possible. If you have questions about how to do it just ask me.

https://postimg.org/image/51lhsamex/


----------



## Lampecap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrunopXD*
> 
> Hello. I wanted to share my mod, I just changed the power button LED from orange to blue. I didn't see this anywhere so I'm also posting it to let you know that is possible. If you have questions about how to do it just ask me.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/51lhsamex/


That looks good! Care to share what you did and used for the mod?


----------



## xenemorph

Anyone found a liquid cooled GTX 1080 or AIO liquid CPU cooler that has shorter tubes that will fit this case?


----------



## BrunopXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lampecap*
> 
> That looks good! Care to share what you did and used for the mod?


Hello Lampecap, ok I will explain step by step like a semi-guide of how I did it:

1) First of all you will need some materials:
- Minimum of 2 5v 5mm LEDs, the color that you want (3mm work too). Example: https://static.rapidonline.com/catalogueimages/Module/M076184P01WL.jpg
- Electrical tape
- Something to peel and cut cables
- Soldering kit (optional)

2) I tried to remove the front panel to have a more easily access to the LED's. I wasn't succesful with that but I managed to reach the LED cables from the inside of the case. I'm sure that if you manage to remove the front panel this will be so much easier.

3) I removed the sliding plastic piece that has the logo and cover the front panel A/O to see how I could remove the LEDs from the inside, you will have to do this too for the next steps.

4) To reach the LED cables from the inside you have to unscrew a bracket that is in the middle of the usb and audio board and the outside of the case (It's hard to explain in words, but I'm sure you will undersand when doing it)

5) After removing that bracket now you have access to the red LED that it's attached to the bracket and the 2 orange LED's that are in the side. Put the bracket with the red LED and its cable away and focus on the 2 orange LED's and their cables.

6) Now here starts the tricky part. You have to move the cables to the outside of the case to work with them, I don't mean to remove them completely, just enough to have the space to work (I couldn't manage to see where they were attached so I just moved them trying to carefuly don't break anything). The left LED is easy to get out, but the other is more dificult because it is deeper in the case, I prefered to slide it through one of the cable management holes to the back and work from there.

7) Once you manage to position the cables correctly you will have to start cutting. You have to cut away the LED from its cable, be careful not to cut too much, try to do it the closest to the cable-LED union possible (https://www.dropbox.com/s/90lv7w045f30be7/20170119_183710%20%281%29.jpg?dl=0).

8) Now you have to attach the new LEDs to the cables, think you can just put them together with electrical tape, but I prefered to solder them. This is the most difficult part of the process because of the reducted space you are working in. First peel off a bit of plastic of the cable to expose the wire, be careful not to peel too much neither. Make sure you don't solder them the wrong way (It happened to me), with the wrong way I mean, positive stick of the led with positive cable and vice versa. To be sure of this I turned the computer on and tried and switched between both sides of the LED until it turned on

9) After soldering the LEDs make sure everything is OK and turn the computer on again to see if both LEDs turn on. To finish, cover the exposed and soldered wires with electrical tape, reassamble everything back in place and its done!

Sorry if I misspelled something or any grammar mistakes, english is my second language. I hope it works for you


----------



## Lampecap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrunopXD*
> 
> Hello Lampecap, ok I will explain step by step like a semi-guide of how I did it:
> 
> 1) First of all you will need some materials:
> - Minimum of 2 5v 5mm LEDs, the color that you want (3mm work too). Example: https://static.rapidonline.com/catalogueimages/Module/M076184P01WL.jpg
> - Electrical tape
> - Something to peel and cut cables
> - Soldering kit (optional)
> 
> 2) I tried to remove the front panel to have a more easily access to the LED's. I wasn't succesful with that but I managed to reach the LED cables from the inside of the case. I'm sure that if you manage to remove the front panel this will be so much easier.
> 
> 3) I removed the sliding plastic piece that has the logo and cover the front panel A/O to see how I could remove the LEDs from the inside, you will have to do this too for the next steps.
> 
> 4) To reach the LED cables from the inside you have to unscrew a bracket that is in the middle of the usb and audio board and the outside of the case (It's hard to explain in words, but I'm sure you will undersand when doing it)
> 
> 5) After removing that bracket now you have access to the red LED that it's attached to the bracket and the 2 orange LED's that are in the side. Put the bracket with the red LED and its cable away and focus on the 2 orange LED's and their cables.
> 
> 6) Now here starts the tricky part. You have to move the cables to the outside of the case to work with them, I don't mean to remove them completely, just enough to have the space to work (I couldn't manage to see where they were attached so I just moved them trying to carefuly don't break anything). The left LED is easy to get out, but the other is more dificult because it is deeper in the case, I prefered to slide it through one of the cable management holes to the back and work from there.
> 
> 7) Once you manage to position the cables correctly you will have to start cutting. You have to cut away the LED from its cable, be careful not to cut too much, try to do it the closest to the cable-LED union possible (https://www.dropbox.com/s/90lv7w045f30be7/20170119_183710%20%281%29.jpg?dl=0).
> 
> 8) Now you have to attach the new LEDs to the cables, think you can just put them together with electrical tape, but I prefered to solder them. This is the most difficult part of the process because of the reducted space you are working in. First peel off a bit of plastic of the cable to expose the wire, be careful not to peel too much neither. Make sure you don't solder them the wrong way (It happened to me), with the wrong way I mean, positive stick of the led with positive cable and vice versa. To be sure of this I turned the computer on and tried and switched between both sides of the LED until it turned on
> 
> 9) After soldering the LEDs make sure everything is OK and turn the computer on again to see if both LEDs turn on. To finish, cover the exposed and soldered wires with electrical tape, reassamble everything back in place and its done!
> 
> Sorry if I misspelled something or any grammar mistakes, english is my second language. I hope it works for you


Wow Thnx man, gonna try that next week. Looks really good.


----------



## Clouded Sun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomaquet*
> 
> Cheers for the future 3D print file!
> 
> I dont suppose you know how heat-resistant 3D plastic is? The heatpipes on my GPU are open and might touch the support.


Hi. I see you have a 10-series Gaming X. Can you close the chassis with the GPU? It looks like it barely fits. I want a Gaming X 1070 bad, but I don't want to sacrifice any part of the chassis. What do your temps look like?


----------



## zak2501

*Raven Z RVZ03*
SilverStone has a whole lineup of slim small-form-factor (SFF) Mini-ITX cases aimed at gamers or media-PC builders. The latest is the SilverStone RVZ-03 on the right. It's just a prototype at this point, and it doesn't veer far from the cases to the left of it internally. While the dimensions and general specifications remain the same, the redesigned front seems interesting. I'm suspecting those thin lines are diffusers for LED lighting.

Specs:

Motherboard support: Mini-ITX
Material: Acrylic panels, steel body
Drive bays: 4x 2.5″
Cooling: 2x 120mm fans included, 1 extra 120mm fan slot available
Dimensions: 382mm (W) x 105mm (H) x 350mm (D) = 14 liters

Going on down the line is the Fortress Z FTZ01-E, Milo ML07-E, Raven Z RVZ03.






Thoughts?


----------



## tomaquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clouded Sun*
> 
> Hi. I see you have a 10-series Gaming X. Can you close the chassis with the GPU? It looks like it barely fits. I want a Gaming X 1070 bad, but I don't want to sacrifice any part of the chassis. What do your temps look like?


It's an RX 480, not a 10-series, and it fits by a few millimetres - more than enough!









GPU temps are fine really. They go up to around 65ºC whilst gaming. Not really an apples-to-apples comparison but it gives you an idea. If I remember correctly, the RX 480 and GTX 1070 produce more or less the same temperatures under load.


----------



## xXMaGNuSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoanelly*
> 
> How are the noise levels with the Zalaman? The price is very decent on this cooler which might make it a good choice. It would also be interesting to see if you did install another slim fan on the side to see if your CPU temps would be lower, but at 55-60 degrees that seems acceptable, especially if the noise level is decent...who knows, you might be able to shave 2-3 degrees with the addition on the side fan to really up the positive pressure...
> 
> I like the idea of the AXP-100 pair with a Noctura fan
> 
> I think it would just be a safe bet if people would stick with normal/slim profile ram on this box (since it is a SLIM case) and go easy on the OC if at all, but to each their own. My intention for this box was to be a console replacement/media hub in the living room.


The noise level is actually pretty good. Even at full load it's hardly noticeable. I don't have a decibel meter to take measurements.


----------



## xXMaGNuSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXMaGNuSXx*
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and say hello. After pouring through the whole thread, I built the following machine:
> 
> Case: SilverStone RVZ01B
> PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G
> MB: ASRock Z87E-ITX
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
> CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS 8900 Quiet Edition
> RAM: Patriot Viper 3 16GB DDR3 1600 (only used one module due to CPU heatsink clearance issues).
> SSD: SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE250BW
> HD: Seagate ST2000DX001 2TB
> GPU: MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC
> 
> Here are a couple of notes:
> 
> 1. My CPU overheats with the stock cooler with temps reaching over 81C, when burning it in with Furmark CPU burning tool. After installing the Zalman 8900, my temps at load never reached over 70C. It averages about 55-60C when gaming. I imagine, if I installed another slim fan (<23mm or less) in the side case above the Zalman 8900, it would be slightly cooler. The Zalman 8900 was a steal at $34 and it's cooling capabilities made it a better buy than the M4 ($75+) and the NT06 PRO ($58).
> 
> 2. Full height DIMM modules present issues with aftermarket heatsinks/coolers with my motherboard's configuration. I couldn't fit the Silverstone NT06 Pro, the Cooler Master GeminII M4 and the Zalman CNPS 8900 Quiet Edition. Since the DIMM modules were from a previous build, I couldn't return them and get regular height DIMM modules. I finally bit the bullet and removed one of my DIMM modules to get the Zalman 8900 to fit. I now only have 8GB of RAM instead of 16GB.
> 
> 3. I configured both stock Silverstone fans as intake fans to the GPU (Had Corsair SP120 but they were too loud at full speed). However, the fan splitter cable didn't work too well, and only one fan worked (my ASRock Z87E--ITX only has one chassis fan port). I imagine, this is due to the fan splitter being a PWM fan (4 pin) splitter while the stock fans are only 3 pins. I had to pick up a 3 pin fan splitter at my local Micro Center to get both fans working. I also installed Corsair SP120 High Performance fans in the same positions, but neither the stock Silverstone fans nor the Corsair SP120 (both at full speed), could cool my GPU enough. I'm still getting over 81C on my GPU at max settings with a 1920 x 1200 res/monitor. I'm still troubleshooting this.
> 
> 4. The case didn't come with any screws to mount the GPU support bracket.
> 
> 5. I wish the removable side panel had a support brace in order to support an LCD monitor when the case in the horizontal position. The Alienware X51s had no problems supporting a monitor but with this case, I'm afraid to put a monitor on top while it's in the horizontal position. Luckily, I use my in the vertical position. Anyone use theirs in the horizontal position and have their monitor sitting on top of the case?
> 
> 6. I wish the case had a removal section on the GPU and PSU side panel under the motherboard area. This would've come handy for installing CPU heatsink brackets without having to remove the motherboard everytime I had to test and install third party heatsinks and coolers.
> 
> 7. The screws to mount the Zalman to the rear support bracket were a pain to secure, since the heatsink gets in the way. You either have to angle your bit or get a low profile 90 degree screw driver to screw it in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Welcome and thanks for posting your build and tips. Any pics to share?
> 
> How's the system running with one stick of RAM?
> 
> That is a great idea about having a removable section under the mobo for the bracket. It was a royal pain having to take everything apart just to get to the back of the motherboard.
> 
> There are several issues with this case for sure and I hope that Silverstone takes these ideas back to the drawing board for the next revision because I can see someone like Corsair taking this case design and making it fit air and water coolers even if it is a bit bigger say at 20L. The Bolt II is the same size as this case and it is designed to be more flexible.
> 
> If this case doesn't work out again for me depending on how the cooling goes this time with an air cooler, I may consider looking at the Node 304 or Silverstone SG08-Lite. The 250D was nice, but I felt like it was too big of a case for ITX. I'm praying that the temps with the AXP-100 are good and it doesn't heat up the case since I have exp using the water cooling in this before.


Here is a top pic right before I tried to upgrade this weekend.


----------



## xXMaGNuSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXMaGNuSXx*
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and say hello. After pouring through the whole thread, I built the following machine:
> 
> Case: SilverStone RVZ01B
> PSU: Silverstone ST45SF-G
> MB: ASRock Z87E-ITX
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
> CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS 8900 Quiet Edition
> RAM: Patriot Viper 3 16GB DDR3 1600 (only used one module due to CPU heatsink clearance issues).
> SSD: SAMSUNG 840 EVO MZ-7TE250BW
> HD: Seagate ST2000DX001 2TB
> GPU: MSI Gaming N760 TF 2GD5/OC
> 
> Here are a couple of notes:
> 
> 1. My CPU overheats with the stock cooler with temps reaching over 81C, when burning it in with Furmark CPU burning tool. After installing the Zalman 8900, my temps at load never reached over 70C. It averages about 55-60C when gaming. I imagine, if I installed another slim fan (<23mm or less) in the side case above the Zalman 8900, it would be slightly cooler. The Zalman 8900 was a steal at $34 and it's cooling capabilities made it a better buy than the M4 ($75+) and the NT06 PRO ($58).
> 
> 2. Full height DIMM modules present issues with aftermarket heatsinks/coolers with my motherboard's configuration. I couldn't fit the Silverstone NT06 Pro, the Cooler Master GeminII M4 and the Zalman CNPS 8900 Quiet Edition. Since the DIMM modules were from a previous build, I couldn't return them and get regular height DIMM modules. I finally bit the bullet and removed one of my DIMM modules to get the Zalman 8900 to fit. I now only have 8GB of RAM instead of 16GB.
> 
> 3. I configured both stock Silverstone fans as intake fans to the GPU (Had Corsair SP120 but they were too loud at full speed). However, the fan splitter cable didn't work too well, and only one fan worked (my ASRock Z87E--ITX only has one chassis fan port). I imagine, this is due to the fan splitter being a PWM fan (4 pin) splitter while the stock fans are only 3 pins. I had to pick up a 3 pin fan splitter at my local Micro Center to get both fans working. I also installed Corsair SP120 High Performance fans in the same positions, but neither the stock Silverstone fans nor the Corsair SP120 (both at full speed), could cool my GPU enough. I'm still getting over 81C on my GPU at max settings with a 1920 x 1200 res/monitor. I'm still troubleshooting this.
> 
> 4. The case didn't come with any screws to mount the GPU support bracket.
> 
> 5. I wish the removable side panel had a support brace in order to support an LCD monitor when the case in the horizontal position. The Alienware X51s had no problems supporting a monitor but with this case, I'm afraid to put a monitor on top while it's in the horizontal position. Luckily, I use my in the vertical position. Anyone use theirs in the horizontal position and have their monitor sitting on top of the case?
> 
> 6. I wish the case had a removal section on the GPU and PSU side panel under the motherboard area. This would've come handy for installing CPU heatsink brackets without having to remove the motherboard everytime I had to test and install third party heatsinks and coolers.
> 
> 7. The screws to mount the Zalman to the rear support bracket were a pain to secure, since the heatsink gets in the way. You either have to angle your bit or get a low profile 90 degree screw driver to screw it in.


Just wanted to follow up on this. I tried to utilize the second 8GB memory module by attempting to swap out the Zalman 8900 for a SS TD03-slim but couldn't. I totally forgot that the backing plate on the motherboard from the Zalman is mounted with a very strong double-sided tape. I ended up buying Patriot memory with lower profile heatsinks. Again, it was a pain to remount the giant fan/heatsink due to clearance issues.

I also tried to upgrade my MSI GTX 760 with an EVGA GTX 1070 (part number 08G-P4-6276-KR) but couldn't due to clearance issues. The top left corner of EVGA card's ACX metal shroud (circled in green) can't clear the plug of the internal extension cord. Compared to the MSI that has an angle on that part of it's shroud. I imagine this will be an issue with many newer cards with this similar design. See pix for reference.







Going to try another GTX card with a different shroud design.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well.

With no regrets I must say goodbye to this club. I'm parting out my desktop in hope for a laptop soon. Grad school and changes in lifestyle have me much more on the go than I thought and a laptop is ideal for my lifestyle.

I did a number on the silverstone case but I will likely be selling off my PCIE adapter if anyone is interested. That should be posted Here once I actually tear down my desktop. I'm actually pretty excited about it. Sad to see my beautiful 25" 1440p monitor go bye-bye but it'll be worth it in the end I'm sure...


----------



## Thobjo

More pics in the morning.


----------



## fmastervn

I have just tested the new Kaby Lake CPU - Intel core I7 7700K in RVZ02 with Corsair H55 AIO water cooler. There were some reports that 7700K is very hot. However on my test, this CPU is extremely cool. After running Prime95 about 20 minutes, the temperature of this CPU when full load is only around 60 degree in Celsius. Amazing result !


----------



## tmaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zak2501*
> 
> *Raven Z RVZ03*
> SilverStone has a whole lineup of slim small-form-factor (SFF) Mini-ITX cases aimed at gamers or media-PC builders. The latest is the SilverStone RVZ-03 on the right. It's just a prototype at this point, and it doesn't veer far from the cases to the left of it internally. While the dimensions and general specifications remain the same, the redesigned front seems interesting. I'm suspecting those thin lines are diffusers for LED lighting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Motherboard support: Mini-ITX
> Material: Acrylic panels, steel body
> Drive bays: 4x 2.5″
> Cooling: 2x 120mm fans included, 1 extra 120mm fan slot available
> Dimensions: 382mm (W) x 105mm (H) x 350mm (D) = 14 liters
> 
> Going on down the line is the Fortress Z FTZ01-E, Milo ML07-E, Raven Z RVZ03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


hmm, i like the left one.. name?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> hmm, i like the left one.. name?


Sugo SG14, looks like a nicer FT03 mini?
http://www.overclockers.com/ces-2017-silverstone-shows-cases-psus-and-more/


----------



## xXMaGNuSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fmastervn*
> 
> I have just tested the new Kaby Lake CPU - Intel core I7 7700K in RVZ02 with Corsair H55 AIO water cooler. There were some reports that 7700K is very hot. However on my test, this CPU is extremely cool. After running Prime95 about 20 minutes, the temperature of this CPU when full load is only around 60 degree in Celsius. Amazing result !


What mobo did you use?


----------



## fmastervn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXMaGNuSXx*
> 
> What mobo did you use?


My mainboard is MSI B250I Gaming Pro AC


----------



## Thobjo

Handle is on, also changed to new TX. Painted the Noctua Fans and added LED lighting.

Firestrike is at 23k, mostly rocking BF1 for the time.

Still a silly build, loving it


----------



## Renji84




----------



## Clouded Sun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomaquet*
> 
> It's an RX 480, not a 10-series, and it fits by a few millimetres - more than enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU temps are fine really. They go up to around 65ºC whilst gaming. Not really an apples-to-apples comparison but it gives you an idea. If I remember correctly, the RX 480 and GTX 1070 produce more or less the same temperatures under load.


Thanks! I shoulda said Gaming X PCB XD I just got my 1070 in the mail yesterday. I asked on here earlier about it and some people were iffy as to whether or not it would've fit, but it's got plenty room to spare even with the case enclosed. It looks amazing.

This is my first dive into the PC world hopefully with many more years to come.


----------



## Thobjo




----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thobjo*
> 
> Handle is on, also changed to new TX. Painted the Noctua Fans and added LED lighting.
> 
> Firestrike is at 23k, mostly rocking BF1 for the time.
> 
> Still a silly build, loving it


I'm glad I'm not the only one that was thinking of doing that


----------



## Makihara

Good day. I am very interested in building a small form factor pc (first time) and I've spent a good amount of time browsing through this thread looking at the different questions.

Some were answered but not exactly to the extent i want , plus there are some other unanswered questions that i have which has proven to be too tedious for me to go through the entire 600+ pages.

So if you could assist me here it would be greatly appreciated.

So here's the build I have in mind.

Case - Silverstone ML07B
CPU - Intel Corei5 - 7500
GPU - Evga GTX 1070 SC
Motherboard -ASRock H270M-ITX/ac
Case fans - Noctua Industrial PPC 2000 rpm (i know there are cheaper options but i'm attracted to these for some reason)
CPU cooler - Noctua NH-L9x65 / Noctua NH-L9i
RAM - Kingston Hyper Fury X 2 X 8GB.
PSU - SilverStone Technology 450W SFX.

So here are the questions.

*1.* In regards to the case fans, this case supports three, however the motherboard has only one four pin connector. While you have spiltters to combine the two case fans (side by side) to the motherboard , the issue lies with the case fan that blows over the CPU cooler seeing that it's separate i wouldn't be able to combine that with the other two (at least i don't think). As mentioned by other owners , using the PSU to connect the fans is an option but with no adjusted fan control, those fans would be spinning at full 2000 rpm the entire time which i don't want.

So how best can i efficiently connect these three rpm fans? Would i have to consider changing them to fans with lower rpm's?

*2.* The choice of cpu cooler, giving that i'm not overlocking the two cpu coolers are an option though according to the reviews the NH-L9x65 offers better cooling. But it's also beneficial to have the case fan blowing over it as i have learned here. I've seen builds that has the NH-L9x65 with the case fans blowing over but with really little space between them, then you have the NH-L9i which isn't as good but there is far more space between it and the case fan to which i believe would be better.

So which exactly is the better option for cooling ? *NH-L9x65 and case fan* with very little space or *NH-Li and case fan* with far more space in between.

*3.* EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 SC GAMING ACX 3.0 Black Edition, Will this card have any issues fitting into the GPU bracket and the case. I saw some posts back where owners had issues with some of those card types ( i think it was the FTW edition)

*4.* PSU. Though nvidia recommends 500W for the 1070, giving that i have no plans for overclocking, and maximising the fan speeds only when necessary, is the 450 W sufficient or should i just do gown to a GTX 1060?


----------



## bichael

Welcome!

1. Just use a 4pin fan splitter. Either connect two dual splitters or get a triple. 3 fans off a single header should be okay as long as not high power fans. If you wanted to be safe you can get adapters that will take power from a psu molex but still connect the pwm control and speed to the motherboard (pwm control is shared so same goes to all fans, speed is just taken back from one fan, hence best if all fans are the same type). Example links belwo from super quick search.
https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Splitter-Connector-Sleeved-Adapter/dp/B01LXDIEGJ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1485448633&sr=8-6&keywords=fan+4+pin+splitter
https://www.amazon.com/Splitter-Molex-headers-CONNECT-MULTIPLE/dp/B009D3HV1Q/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1485448633&sr=8-9&keywords=fan+4+pin+splitter
2. With a non K chip rated at 65W you should be fine either way and could probably find a cheaper option.
4. 450W should be fine. I run an R9 390 with the ST45SF which is okay though it does occasionally get loud (your load should be quite a bit lower though). You should have space for an SFX-L though so something like the SX500-LG might be the way to go - bigger fan so quieter.

I also have to ask why the ML07 and not the ML08? I may be biased as I have an RVZ02 but I think the newer case gives better access / simpler assembly and doesn't look like you really need the extra space?

Enjoy!


----------



## Makihara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 1. Just use a 4pin fan splitter. Either connect two dual splitters or get a triple. 3 fans off a single header should be okay as long as not high power fans. If you wanted to be safe you can get adapters that will take power from a psu molex but still connect the pwm control and speed to the motherboard (pwm control is shared so same goes to all fans, speed is just taken back from one fan, hence best if all fans are the same type). Example links belwo from super quick search.
> https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Splitter-Connector-Sleeved-Adapter/dp/B01LXDIEGJ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1485448633&sr=8-6&keywords=fan+4+pin+splitter
> https://www.amazon.com/Splitter-Molex-headers-CONNECT-MULTIPLE/dp/B009D3HV1Q/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1485448633&sr=8-9&keywords=fan+4+pin+splitter
> 2. With a non K chip rated at 65W you should be fine either way and could probably find a cheaper option.
> 4. 450W should be fine. I run an R9 390 with the ST45SF which is okay though it does occasionally get loud (your load should be quite a bit lower though). You should have space for an SFX-L though so something like the SX500-LG might be the way to go - bigger fan so quieter.
> 
> I also have to ask why the ML07 and not the ML08? I may be biased as I have an RVZ02 but I think the newer case gives better access / simpler assembly and doesn't look like you really need the extra space?
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you









Okay looking on the splitter business, the nocuta have 4 pin splitter and extension cables.

Noctua NA-SEC1 Accessory 4-pin Extension Cables

Noctua NA-SYC1 Accessory 4-pin Y-Cables for PWM Fans

3 fans are enough for the motherboard header to handle so as far as power goes that's fine.

They mentioned that the cables can be daisy chained to allow for more connections and seeing that two cables come in the box, it seems it would work. However I have no idea how to daisy chain them to get that necessary connection.

The extension would be important too seeing that when taking off the case, the fan plug would still be attached without have to worry about forcefully removing anything out of the socket.

As for why i chose the ML07? I simply like how it looks, the FTZ is actually my favourite but it's too much.


----------



## Talis

Hi everyone!
Since last week I'm silently reading this thread and thinking about a build in the ML08.
I love the stuff you all post and can barely hold my sparse money back on buing stuff I acctually don't need at the moment....

BUT IF ...
From what I read jeff1101 used a SAPPHIRE NITRO Radeon™ R9 390 8G with back plate in the RVZ02 and it barely fits.

So using an GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming as Cyoung080 mentioned
and what was my first thought on the gpu is not an option without cutting the case or detaching the window
as this card is about 57mm thick while the NITRO is just about 45mm in thickness.

Can anyone confirm this or give an measurement for the maximum thickness of an graphics card possible please?


----------



## bichael

I could close just the lid on the RVZ02 with my 55mm 390 PCS+ but it was touching so the fans wouldn't spin. Could have maybe worked by adding a small spacer but I was only running it for a day or two before water cooling it so just left the cover off.
If the non windowed versions have a bit more space then there may be a chance for a 57mm card but it would be tight for sure and I probably wouldn't recommend the risk.


----------



## Talis

Thank you bichael!
After comparing some photos, the 390 PCS+ looks more or less the same as the 1080 Xtreme Gaming regarding the thickness, so I might even give it a try.
The closer to the lid the better (if the lid is closing and the fans still spinning of course), well, it says so in the manual.

Which brings me to the cpu cooler, how close is the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B to the lid?
I've seen some people using it but haven't found any meaningful comparison.
Is there a better cooler for this case even if it's maybe not as close to the lid as the Shuriken?


----------



## ptrkhh

Hello, I am upgrading my CPU to a i7-6700K from an i5-2320, and I am in a dilemma for the coolers.

THe mainboard that I am going to pair with is a GIGABYTE Z170N-WIFI, and the case fan would be the slim fans that come with the RVZ01 case. I am planning to get somewhere around 4.6 GHz overclock. Right now, the 6700K runs at 1.3V and 4.5 GHz and is sitting under an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro in an ATX chassis with _no_ side panels and somehow, it reaches almost 100C and throttles. I don't know why.

tldr:
CPU: Core i7-6700K 4GHz
MB: GIGABYTE Z170N-WIFI
OC Target: 4.6-4.7 GHz

So here are my options:

Forget overclocking and use the Intel *Stock Cooler* from the 2320. Its practically *free* to me. I heard that the 6700K throttles with the stock cooler even at stock speed.
*Scythe Shuriken (not BIG shuriken)* for *10 bucks* without a fan. My option is either to put a 25mm-thick 120mm fan on the case and no fan on the cooler, or to put 15mm slim fans on each. That's an extra *+5-10 bucks* at least
*Raijintek Pallas* for *30 bucks*. I heard a lot of clearance issues with this cooler and the RVZ01. Any inputs?
*Scythe Big Shuriken* for *25 bucks*. I think this needs no introduction









Questions:

*Does i7-6700K throttle with Intel stock cooler?*
*How much is difference between the Scythe Shuriken and the Big Shuriken?*
*I heard there are two different versions of the Big Shuriken: The Rev B with aluminum heatpipes, and the 'original' with copper heatpipes. Is that true? If yes, which one is better?*
*Is it better to put a regular 25x120mm fan on the case and no fan on the cooler, or is it better to have 15x120mm slim fan on each (case and cooler)?* My theory is that since the fan sits practically on top of the cooler anyway, we don't need two fans pushing air from one to another. Is it true? If it is true, then all the options will need +10-20 bucks for the fan.
*Finally, which option would you choose? 1,2,3,4, and with one 25x120mm fan or two 15x120mm slim fans?*


----------



## pivorsc

Hello, i got a question for RVZ01-E owners, this is my config:

MSI Z97i
I7-4790k
2x8gb patriot ram
MSI R9 390x
2x Crucial SSDs + 2x WD 2,5 1 TB HDDs
Coolermaster H55 Aio cooler
OCZ MXS 600W

My config is pretty tight and it was pretty difficult to fit all components in, like i had to remove SSD bracket/gpu support in order fit my PSU, the problem and my question is do you also get high temperatures with this case and maybe similiar "very tight fit" config? Even tho i got aio cooler cpu temp in idle is around 60c and gets up to 80 when on load, what worries me the most, is those poor 2 HDDs temperatures (i mout them behind GPU while SSDs are just lying whatever) cause when im playing even not that demanding game, their temps always exceeds 50c, the most worring thing is that its winter season and im really curious what will happen in the summer







, also GPU temps dont exceed 75c thx to those two silverstone slim fans (i think?).

I tried flipping PC over (GPU down) or cable managing so exhausts arent blocked by anything but it doesent make a difference, is this H55 cooler not powerful enough for this CPU/Case combo? I used stock Intel cooler before (cpu was hotter by 10c) but those HDDs are still very hot.

Any advice how to make hdds cooler? Right now im thinking about getting some low profile air cooler (like Cryorig C7, will it be better?), Thanks in advance.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zak2501*
> 
> *Raven Z RVZ03*
> SilverStone has a whole lineup of slim small-form-factor (SFF) Mini-ITX cases aimed at gamers or media-PC builders. The latest is the SilverStone RVZ-03 on the right. It's just a prototype at this point, and it doesn't veer far from the cases to the left of it internally. While the dimensions and general specifications remain the same, the redesigned front seems interesting. I'm suspecting those thin lines are diffusers for LED lighting.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Motherboard support: Mini-ITX
> Material: Acrylic panels, steel body
> Drive bays: 4x 2.5″
> Cooling: 2x 120mm fans included, 1 extra 120mm fan slot available
> Dimensions: 382mm (W) x 105mm (H) x 350mm (D) = 14 liters
> 
> Going on down the line is the Fortress Z FTZ01-E, Milo ML07-E, Raven Z RVZ03.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Huh. For quite some time now, I feared that my setup RVZ-02 would get obsolete soon, as I got that relatively late. I thought for sure that the RVZ-03 would be smaller, something close to the Fractal Node 202 without the heat issues and lack of expandability.

But is it just me, or does the RVZ-03 look even thicker than the 02, while also losing the ODD bay? Seems to have more in common with the 01. Of note is that the PSU fan intake faces the same direction the graphics card bay does.

Not impressed, but I guess that only means I get to keep my RVZ-02 longer, and that's a good thing.


----------



## Broadmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> Huh. For quite some time now, I feared that my setup RVZ-02 would get obsolete soon, as I got that relatively late. I thought for sure that the RVZ-03 would be smaller, something close to the Fractal Node 202 without the heat issues and lack of expandability.
> 
> But is it just me, or does the RVZ-03 look even thicker than the 02, while also losing the ODD bay? Seems to have more in common with the 01. Of note is that the PSU fan intake faces the same direction the graphics card bay does.
> 
> Not impressed, but I guess that only means I get to keep my RVZ-02 longer, and that's a good thing.


The RVZ03 internals is identical to the RVZ01-E, or atleast that is how the prototype looks like. So it would ofcourse be thicker than the 02.

The RVZ03 really just looks like a new facelift of the 01-E, which seems kinda pointless as Silverstone already have 3 different versions based on the same internals (ML, RV and FT).
It especially bogles my mind, as the 01 internals have some design elements that was improved upon in the 02 version.

My take on the RVZ03 is they should upgrade the internals to look a lot more like the 02, but still retain the same size as the 01. The benefits are obviously better cooling over the 02, but also rid the world of the horrible plastic shroud for the GPU compartment.
Maybe they could add fan mounts on the top of the case in the GPU compartment, to help exhaust air, just like some modders in this thread have done.


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broadmonkey*
> 
> The RVZ03 really just looks like a new facelift of the 01-E, which seems kinda pointless as Silverstone already have 3 different versions based on the same internals (ML, RV and FT).


I guess theyre going to discontinue the RVZ01 soon. If not, it is just similar to how the SG13 has a variant with solid front and mesh front. The only difference AFAIK is only the 3 pieces of plastic on the outside that has little to nothing to do with performance, which means it should be cheap to design and manufacture.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broadmonkey*
> 
> My take on the RVZ03 is they should upgrade the internals to look a lot more like the 02, but still retain the same size as the 01. The benefits are obviously better cooling over the 02, but also rid the world of the horrible plastic shroud for the GPU compartment.


Totally agree, although mounting the ATX PSU would be much more limiting with the 02-style internals. At least with the 01-style internals, you can fit a slightly-too-long PSU by removing the SSD/GPU bracket.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pivorsc*
> 
> My config is pretty tight and it was pretty difficult to fit all components in, like i had to remove SSD bracket/gpu support in order fit my PSU, the problem and my question is do you also get high temperatures with this case and maybe similiar "very tight fit" config? Even tho i got aio cooler cpu temp in idle is around 60c and gets up to 80 when on load, what worries me the most, is those poor 2 HDDs temperatures (i mout them behind GPU while SSDs are just lying whatever) cause when im playing even not that demanding game, their temps always exceeds 50c, the most worring thing is that its winter season and im really curious what will happen in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , also GPU temps dont exceed 75c thx to those two silverstone slim fans (i think?).
> 
> I tried flipping PC over (GPU down) or cable managing so exhausts arent blocked by anything but it doesent make a difference, is this H55 cooler not powerful enough for this CPU/Case combo? I used stock Intel cooler before (cpu was hotter by 10c) but those HDDs are still very hot.
> 
> Any advice how to make hdds cooler? Right now im thinking about getting some low profile air cooler (like Cryorig C7, will it be better?), Thanks in advance.


*About HDD*
Disclaimer: I never tried these. I don't even know the temp of my HDD.

One way to make HDD cooler is by putting a thermal pad on top of it, so it touches the side panel. That way, the side panel can act as a heat sink for the HDD, although you might need a really thick thermal pad. Another way is to mount (thin) heatsink that can be bought for cheap, just make sure to put a thermal pad or similar isolation since heatsink are electrical conductors.

*About temps*
I had an i5-2320 with stock cooler, and R9 290. On the CPU side, I put the Silverstone fans that come with the case, but at 5V. On the GPU side, I put the same fan with 5V and another PWM fan.

The CPU temp can reach 90C but it doesn't overheat. Take note that I limit my CPU fan to 70% max and I had the case fan running at 5V. It can certainly be improved at the cost of noise. The GPU is fairly cool at 70C. Here is my testing on the GPU and how the case fans affect the GPU http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4080#post_24373036

60C idle, especially with an AIO, is very high. Just to check things out, did you remove the plastic protector of the CPU block of the cooler? Which thermal paste did you use? Try pressing the CPU block down a bit (not too much!), check if the temp decreases. If it does, then its most certainly the installation.

If nothing helps, open the side panel and see if the temp decreases significantly. If it does, then it has to be some ventilation issue.

If it doesn't, I guess your AIO is defective.

If you want to get a low profile air cooler, check out the review here http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3800#post_24225562 by maeludir


----------



## protools1983

Hello fellow Silverstone owners, long time reader, first time poster. I just finished my first ITX build and I figured this would be the perfect place to share.

The goal of this project was to build a lightweight and small form factor gaming PC with high end specs that could easily handle VR gaming. I went into this project ignorant of the thermal challenges I would face as I have never really built anything smaller than a micro ATX before. I opted for the Silverstone ML08B-H mini ITX case and it did not take me long to find out that temps were going to be an issue. By default this thing has pretty terrible airflow and while it is nice to have the GPU in a completely separate compartment, there was really nowhere for the hot air to go. I searched for ideas online and found a video of a guy who added 2 40mm fans to the back of the GPU area. I did this but didn't see any results. Thankfully, I gained inspiration from others on this very thread on how to combat the heat by modding in 3 exhaust fans to the top of the case. After adding the fans though I missed the original silence of the machine while simply browsing the web, watching a movie etc, so I installed a kill switch for the 3 exhaust fans in the GPU compartment.



Didn't care about cable management on this one, could have spent more time on it but felt it was pointless. Added an aftermarket Noctua cooler for noise reduction.

Added a Rosewill 120mm fan in directly in front of the CPU cooler. I have never had a Rosewill part before but gotta say, I love this fan. Moves plenty of air with absolute silence.


Lining up my fan vents and drilling my holes.

I made a series of holes to shorten my dremel time.

Completed exhaust holes. Not bad for a dremel noob. I buffed down the rough edges and burrs.

Installed fans and vents with drilled switch hole. I first tried to use nuts and bolts to hold the fans and vents on, however there was absolutely no room under the fans on one side of the case so there could be nothing below the fan whatsoever. I opted for the classic black zip tie and it worked beautifully.

A bit of cable management to keep the wires from view of the side panel vents.

Wired up the switch.

Fans, vents and switch assembly installed with a bit more cable management.

The GPU side of the case, there you see the power wire for the fan switch.

Completed view from the top.

Handle added.

Close up, I love that sexy metal button.

A nice white LED compliments the metal aesthetic while the fans are active.

A console sized PC gaming rig. VR ready, silent operation with the option for increased thermal reduction. At full load with all fans purring it is still impressively quiet however with the 3 exhaust fans turned off this thing is dead silent. This was a fun build.

Parts List: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/CDrN2R

Firestrike Score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17686175


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broadmonkey*
> 
> The RVZ03 internals is identical to the RVZ01-E, or atleast that is how the prototype looks like. So it would ofcourse be thicker than the 02.
> 
> The RVZ03 really just looks like a new facelift of the 01-E, which seems kinda pointless as Silverstone already have 3 different versions based on the same internals (ML, RV and FT).
> It especially bogles my mind, as the 01 internals have some design elements that was improved upon in the 02 version.
> 
> My take on the RVZ03 is they should upgrade the internals to look a lot more like the 02, but still retain the same size as the 01. The benefits are obviously better cooling over the 02, but also rid the world of the horrible plastic shroud for the GPU compartment.
> Maybe they could add fan mounts on the top of the case in the GPU compartment, to help exhaust air, just like some modders in this thread have done.


I guess I could just hope for a more RVZ02-like RVZ04.

I'm not too sure about the heating problems regarding the RVZ02, but it seems to me that the cooling could've been massively improved if Silverstone just made venting holes for the entire top / bottom panel, instead of just half a side (the wrong side, too).

Maybe even the front panel (GPU-half) could've been perforated.


----------



## Broadmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> I guess I could just hope for a more RVZ02-like RVZ04.
> 
> I'm not too sure about the heating problems regarding the RVZ02, but it seems to me that the cooling could've been massively improved if Silverstone just made venting holes for the entire top / bottom panel, instead of just half a side (the wrong side, too).


Regarding cooling, I referred to the improvement in cooling in the bigger size of the RV01 compared to the RV02. The size of the RV01 allows for watercooling, bigger CPU coolers in general, bigger coolers for the GPU compartment and so on. A good tradeoff I think, when you look at how little width the case actually adds over the thinner RVZ02.
With a size of the 01, you would also be able to mount 92mm fans in the top acting as exhaust fans.
Quote:


> Maybe even the front panel (GPU-half) could've been perforated.


Yeah, it's one of the mods I am thinking about, although I don't know how not to make it look ugly. But especially with horizontally placed heatfins on the GPU (like MSI Gaming X cards), where the air is pushed back and forward on the GPU, it would help immensely, as a front exhaust fan would be able to get rid of the hot air.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broadmonkey*
> 
> Regarding cooling, I referred to the improvement in cooling in the bigger size of the RV01 compared to the RV02. The size of the RV01 allows for watercooling, bigger CPU coolers in general, bigger coolers for the GPU compartment and so on. A good tradeoff I think, when you look at how little width the case actually adds over the thinner RVZ02.
> With a size of the 01, you would also be able to mount 92mm fans in the top acting as exhaust fans.
> Yeah, it's one of the mods I am thinking about, although I don't know how not to make it look ugly. But especially with horizontally placed heatfins on the GPU (like MSI Gaming X cards), where the air is pushed back and forward on the GPU, it would help immensely, as a front exhaust fan would be able to get rid of the hot air.


Ah, I see. Well, I've never really given water-cooling much thought - I for sure never push my components to the point where I feel it would be necessary.

As for the front, I was thinking of making V-shapes (RVZ02), but I'm no good with accurate movements.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protools1983*
> 
> Hello fellow Silverstone owners, long time reader, first time poster. I just finished my first ITX build and I figured this would be the perfect place to share.
> 
> The goal of this project was to build a lightweight and small form factor gaming PC with high end specs that could easily handle VR gaming. I went into this project ignorant of the thermal challenges I would face as I have never really built anything smaller than a micro ATX before. I opted for the Silverstone ML08B-H mini ITX case and it did not take me long to find out that temps were going to be an issue. By default this thing has pretty terrible airflow and while it is nice to have the GPU in a completely separate compartment, there was really nowhere for the hot air to go. I searched for ideas online and found a video of a guy who added 2 40mm fans to the back of the GPU area. I did this but didn't see any results. Thankfully, I gained inspiration from others on this very thread on how to combat the heat by modding in 3 exhaust fans to the top of the case. After adding the fans though I missed the original silence of the machine while simply browsing the web, watching a movie etc, so I installed a kill switch for the 3 exhaust fans in the GPU compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't care about cable management on this one, could have spent more time on it but felt it was pointless. Added an aftermarket Noctua cooler for noise reduction.
> 
> Added a Rosewill 120mm fan in directly in front of the CPU cooler. I have never had a Rosewill part before but gotta say, I love this fan. Moves plenty of air with absolute silence.
> 
> 
> Lining up my fan vents and drilling my holes.
> 
> I made a series of holes to shorten my dremel time.
> 
> Completed exhaust holes. Not bad for a dremel noob. I buffed down the rough edges and burrs.
> 
> Installed fans and vents with drilled switch hole. I first tried to use nuts and bolts to hold the fans and vents on, however there was absolutely no room under the fans on one side of the case so there could be nothing below the fan whatsoever. I opted for the classic black zip tie and it worked beautifully.
> 
> A bit of cable management to keep the wires from view of the side panel vents.
> 
> Wired up the switch.
> 
> Fans, vents and switch assembly installed with a bit more cable management.
> 
> The GPU side of the case, there you see the power wire for the fan switch.
> 
> Completed view from the top.
> 
> Handle added.
> 
> Close up, I love that sexy metal button.
> 
> A nice white LED compliments the metal aesthetic while the fans are active.
> 
> A console sized PC gaming rig. VR ready, silent operation with the option for increased thermal reduction. At full load with all fans purring it is still impressively quiet however with the 3 exhaust fans turned off this thing is dead silent. This was a fun build.
> 
> Parts List: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/CDrN2R
> 
> Firestrike Score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17686175


Cool thing! I've seen something similar in one of this cases in this thread but it was some time ago, to your build I can ask and be astonished, high performance components!
I want to try a similar build, so I'm quite interested in your experiences.
What temperatures did you encounter previously to your modding? Was it that bad?
How close is the gpu to the lid? Maybe a closer setup could draw air from outside?
Has someone else some measurements regarding this?
Same for the CPU cooler, how far is it away from the lid? Would maybe a higher cooler even without the extra fan at the case work quite the same? Did the fan bring a noticeable advantage?


----------



## protools1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Cool thing! I've seen something similar in one of this cases in this thread but it was some time ago, to your build I can ask and be astonished, high performance components!
> I want to try a similar build, so I'm quite interested in your experiences.
> What temperatures did you encounter previously to your modding? Was it that bad?
> How close is the gpu to the lid? Maybe a closer setup could draw air from outside?
> Has someone else some measurements regarding this?
> Same for the CPU cooler, how far is it away from the lid? Would maybe a higher cooler even without the extra fan at the case work quite the same? Did the fan bring a noticeable advantage?


I am still testing temps but I can say for certain there is a big difference with this mod. Previously when the GPU was at 100% it would quickly heat up to 83 degrees and then throttle. Here are some things I can say with certainty:

- The heat issues are not due to lack of air intake
- The biggest problem with heat is exhausting hot air from the GPU compartment
- My temps are 5-15 degrees cooler with this mod (depending on workload)
- CPU temps have not been an issue at all (however I have not tested temps without the aftermarket cooler and extra 120mm fan)

As far as your question about measurements, there is very little room between the GPU and the side panel. Certainly not enough room for another fan but again air intake is not the issue with this case. I feel that the main design flaw here is that there is no way to exhaust the hot air from the GPU compartment.

Edit: Just tested Hitman, Watch Dogs 2 and RE7 all at 4K and temps never topped 77-79. I'd say this was a big success.


----------



## Talis

Good to hear your efforts payed off! But I'm not really into modding my case and will most likely destroy it rather than tune it... ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protools1983*
> 
> - The heat issues are not due to lack of air intake
> - The biggest problem with heat is exhausting hot air from the GPU compartment
> Edit: Just tested Hitman, Watch Dogs 2 and RE7 all at 4K and temps never topped 77-79. I'd say this was a big success.


Then an external exhaust ventilated graphics card would maybe perform better, even if it is stated otherwise in the manual?
They might not draw as much air from the outside as a big top ventilated card.
I have an 780ti external exhaust at home, which will be the first to go into my ML08, if and when I bought it.
Any tests regarding this somewhere?


----------



## protools1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Good to hear your efforts payed off! But I'm not really into modding my case and will most likely destroy it rather than tune it... ^^
> Then an external exhaust ventilated graphics card would maybe perform better, even if it is stated otherwise in the manual?
> They might not draw as much air from the outside as a big top ventilated card.
> I have an 780ti external exhaust at home, which will be the first to go into my ML08, if and when I bought it.
> Any tests regarding this somewhere?


Pardon my ignorance but what exactly is an "external exhaust" GPU? I know about open air and blower style but I have not heard of external exhaust. If you don't want to mod your case at all I'd say it depends on how hard you are planning to work your GPU. I needed to improve my airflow because I am often working my GPU pretty hard with 4K and VR. However if you don't intend to work your GPU very hard then you may be able to get away with no extra airflow mods.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protools1983*
> 
> Pardon my ignorance but what exactly is an "external exhaust" GPU? I know about open air and blower style but I have not heard of external exhaust. If you don't want to mod your case at all I'd say it depends on how hard you are planning to work your GPU. I needed to improve my airflow because I am often working my GPU pretty hard with 4K and VR. However if you don't intend to work your GPU very hard then you may be able to get away with no extra airflow mods.


Well, the "blower style" vents the air from inside the case and pushes it outwards. So it has an external exhaust, hasn't it?
I'm not often reading English about cooling systems for gpu and once read it was called this way, so I was using it, but mainly it's referred to as "blower style"? Than I'll stick to this in the future









Actually I'm doing more or less the same thing as you do: Surround with 3xFullHD and VR... sooo guess I need to test it myself and maybe adapt your build in some way


----------



## protools1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Well, the "blower style" vents the air from inside the case and pushes it outwards. So it has an external exhaust, hasn't it?
> I'm not often reading English about cooling systems for gpu and once read it was called this way, so I was using it, but mainly it's referred to as "blower style"? Than I'll stick to this in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm doing more or less the same thing as you do: Surround with 3xFullHD and VR... sooo guess I need to test it myself and maybe adapt your build in some way


Ahh ok, that makes sense. Well even with a blower style card the heat will build up in the GPU compartment, especially since you will be working that 780ti at 100% usage. The back of the GPU has no vents because it faces the front of the case. And there is no venting on the top of the GPU, pretty bad design in that respect. IMO if you are going to choose the ML08B for high end parts then modding is a requirement for decent temps.


----------



## bichael

In terms of modding for better temps has anyone tried shrouds between gpu and cover to try and make sure they are getting external air to the gpu? Possibly even blanking off some of the nearby holes. Was it the SG08 that came with something like the below?


Seems to me a blower is just less efficient so even if it avoids re-circ it has relatively high temps / noise. Open air coolers are more efficient but have a tendency for re-circ which can lead to heat build up. Therefore the best solution should be with the open air cooler but finding some way to keep the intake as separate as possible from any heat going out. And if the intake is directly connected to outside it should help create positive pressure to push the heat out of the gpu compartment more effectively.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Seems to me a blower is just less efficient so even if it avoids re-circ it has relatively high temps / noise. Open air coolers are more efficient but have a tendency for re-circ which can lead to heat build up. Therefore the best solution should be with the open air cooler but finding some way to keep the intake as separate as possible from any heat going out. And if the intake is directly connected to outside it should help create positive pressure to push the heat out of the gpu compartment more effectively.


That's what I thought and what I will try but protools1983's statement seem to disprove this thinking at least partly.

There are no ventilation holes at the top of the gpu compartment? Are the ones shown on all the pictures belonging to the cpu compartment?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Good to hear your efforts payed off! But I'm not really into modding my case and will most likely destroy it rather than tune it... ^^
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *protools1983*
> 
> - The heat issues are not due to lack of air intake
> - The biggest problem with heat is exhausting hot air from the GPU compartment
> Edit: Just tested Hitman, Watch Dogs 2 and RE7 all at 4K and temps never topped 77-79. I'd say this was a big success.
> 
> 
> 
> Then an external exhaust ventilated graphics card would maybe perform better, even if it is stated otherwise in the manual?
> They might not draw as much air from the outside as a big top ventilated card.
> I have an 780ti external exhaust at home, which will be the first to go into my ML08, if and when I bought it.
> *Any tests regarding this somewhere?*
Click to expand...

OCN user did a comparison


----------



## protools1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> That's what I thought and what I will try but protools1983's statement seem to disprove this thinking at least partly.


What *bichael* said there is exactly what I have been saying. My open air card gets plenty of intake, the issue is getting rid of the hot air that gets trapped in the GPU compartment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> There are no ventilation holes at the top of the gpu compartment? Are the ones shown on all the pictures belonging to the cpu compartment?


Both sides of the case are identical so you can use them for either side. On the top (or bottom depending how you look at it), half of the area is flat surface and the other half is vented. However the portion directly above the GPU is solid preventing any heat from escaping. How this got passed quality control is beyond me because the rest of the case is smartly designed. I know this case is not particularly made for my application with high end parts but still, the ventilation in this case is next to none.


----------



## Talis

Thank you for pointing this out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protools1983*
> 
> What *bichael* said there is exactly what I have been saying. My open air card gets plenty of intake, the issue is getting rid of the hot air that gets trapped in the GPU compartment.
> Both sides of the case are identical so you can use them for either side. On the top (or bottom depending how you look at it), half of the area is flat surface and the other half is vented. However the portion directly above the GPU is solid preventing any heat from escaping. How this got passed quality control is beyond me because the rest of the case is smartly designed. I know this case is not particularly made for my application with high end parts but still, the ventilation in this case is next to none.


Just thinking and guessing:
If it draws air from the outside which then would be cooler than the air trapped inside the card would be cooled regardless of the temperature inside, wouldn't it?
So at some point the card seems to not draw enough air from the outside, may it because of a high pressure inside, the small mesh region on the case and/or because of a lack of direct connection to the outside. Installing a shroud and detaching the dust filter might bring some advantage.

And again to the top of the gpu compartment I think we misunderstood each other: there is a small line of ventilation holes which you extended drastically by your mod, are they directed to the gpu compartment or is there a wall internally separating the compartments so that these vents are just for the cpu part?


----------



## bichael

Yeah it's the old you can't suck out a match thing. When blowing the air has momentum so there is some direction and velocity. When sucking the air comes from every direction. In the case of the RVZ02 some of that being hot air that's already gone through the gpu.

Try blowing air across your finger from 1cm and then try sucking it across. Shows that it's difficult to suck air across even a small gap.

With a shroud then you form a plenum, which will be at lower pressure thanks to the fan, so the air into the fan has to come from outside the case.

I also wonder if reversing gpu fans to blow out could work well in the rvz02, though I don't think there's really anyway to do that.


----------



## protools1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Thank you for pointing this out!
> Just thinking and guessing:
> If it draws air from the outside which then would be cooler than the air trapped inside the card would be cooled regardless of the temperature inside, wouldn't it?
> So at some point the card seems to not draw enough air from the outside, may it because of a high pressure inside, the small mesh region on the case and/or because of a lack of direct connection to the outside. Installing a shroud and detaching the dust filter might bring some advantage.
> 
> And again to the top of the gpu compartment I think we misunderstood each other: there is a small line of ventilation holes which you extended drastically by your mod, are they directed to the gpu compartment or is there a wall internally separating the compartments so that these vents are just for the cpu part?


Ok, we seem to be having a communication issue. What I am trying to tell you is not difficult to comprehend so maybe I am not being clear:

- If you do not exhaust the hot air being circulated around your GPU then overall temps will rise, period.

- Again I want to reiterate that the problem is NOT an intake issue. NOT an intake issue. One more time, NOT an intake issue. Please, please read this line until you understand.

- The default ventilation on the top of the case is NOT over the GPU. As I have said twice now, the part that is over the GPU is solid with NO vents. What's worse is just under the ventilated part sits the internal dividing wall so they serve almost no purpose at all.


----------



## bichael

If heat is building up it kind of is an intake issue though. There has to be an air balance so air into gpu compartment = air out. If all the air to the gpu fans was coming from outside then the same amount of 'used air' would get pushed back out and so it wouldn't heat up.

What happens instead though is that some air comes from outside the case and some is recirculated inside. As this continues heat builds up.

Adding exhaust fans is I'm sure a very effective way of solving this as it means instead of air being recirculated it is taken out and so only outside air should be going to the gpu. The fans also have the benefit of discharging the heat well away from the intake avoiding any recirculation outside the case.

Adding a shroud though I do think would help by making the gpu work as a sort of positive pressure system to push the heat out. Probably not as effective as the fans but a simpler mod. I would try it but I only had an air cooled card in the case for a while having water cooled it now.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protools1983*
> 
> - If you do not exhaust the hot air being circulated around your GPU then overall temps will rise, period.
> 
> - Again I want to reiterate that the problem is NOT an intake issue. NOT an intake issue. One more time, NOT an intake issue. Please, please read this line until you understand.


I understand what you're saying and, please, do not think I don't believe you or mistrust your information.
It's just because this does not fit my plan for my build without modding I'm grasping every yet absurd guess how it might work out
and from my physically understanding of airflow and pressure bichael has a point there which I need to see for myself before I can give up frustrated and send everything back what I bought








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protools1983*
> 
> - The default ventilation on the top of the case is NOT over the GPU. As I have said twice now, the part that is over the GPU is solid with NO vents. What's worse is just under the ventilated part sits the internal dividing wall so they serve almost no purpose at all.


Yes, now this is what I wanted to know (even if this is bad news, a vent above the gpu compartment would have been better, as you said yourself).

Thank you, protools1983, for your input, guesses, thoughts and tests. I really appreciate this and I too think your exhaust fan mod will have the best result and I will consider an adaptation when all other possibilities have failed.


----------



## gambcl

Hi folks, just checking in with a new build. Back in 2014 I built a rig using a Haswell 4770K and a GTX780Ti in a RVZ01 (now on eBay for those in the UK) and this week I built an updated replacement.

Here's the list:
- FTZ01 case
- Silverstone SFX 600W PSU
- Silverstone BD01 Bluray drive
- Gigabyte Z270N motherboard
- Intel Kaby Lake Core i7-7700K @ 4.2GHz
- Corsair Vengeance Low-profile 2x16GB RAM
- Silverstone NT06-Pro cooler + fan (Arctic Silver 5 paste)
- EVGA GTX1080 "reference style"
- Samsung 256GB 850 Pro SSD
- WD Blue 4TB HDD

Build went together nicely, I had also bought a Corsair H55 all-in-one cooler which I tried fitting first but although I could easily fit the radiator in the case, I couldn't see how the fan would be able to turn freely with the hoses squashed up against it, so I chickened out and used the NT06-Pro instead.

I installed both of the original slim 120mm SIlverstone fans under the GPU, pulling air into the case.
I *think* I've installed the fan on the NT06 blowing air up through the cooler and out the case vent. (There were no arrow indicators on this fan, but I installed it with the Silverstone logo sticker facing up).

System booted up fine first time, all fans spinning freely, and I've been looking at the temps. At idle the CPU seems to be 42-46C with spikes up to 72C when I was installing software. I tried running the Unigine Valley test and the GPU temp got up to 82C but the CPU temp stayed 60-72C. So far I have not seen CPU get above 72C, but I haven't tried Prime95 or anything like that yet. Room temperature was probably around 23C.

How do these temps sound? Has anyone else tried a 1080 with a Kaby Lake 7700K in one of these cases yet?

I should point out that I don't (intentionally) overclock, so everything should be running at stock speeds.

The idle temps are a bit higher than I would like but I'm not sure what temps I should be expecting for that CPU and GPU in this case.

Cheers,

Charlie


----------



## JTJJ

Hi!

I have rvz02 case
Msi z270i carbon motherboard
Asus rog strix 1080 gpu
2x 8g hyperX fury 2666
3x ssd
Silverstone sfx-l 500w psu
I7 7700k processor which I delidded, used grizzly konductonaut between processor and ihs and grizzly kryonaut between ihs and cooler. My cooler is zallman cpns 8900 which rocks by the way.

My idle temps are 31-33 between cores and stress testing with aida64 wihout fpu temp is between 56-58 and with ftu temps are between 75-77. I did 10 minute stress tests. Im lazy so i did not test temps without delidding, but I am pretty sure my cpu would have reached 100c without delidding.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTJJ*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I have rvz02 case
> Msi z270i carbon motherboard
> Asus rog strix 1080 gpu
> 2x 8g hyperX fury 2666
> 3x ssd
> Silverstone sfx-l 500w psu
> I7 7700k processor which I delidded, used grizzly konductonaut between processor and ihs and grizzly kryonaut between ihs and cooler. My cooler is zallman cpns 8900 which rocks by the way.
> 
> My idle temps are 31-33 between cores and stress testing with aida64 wihout fpu temp is between 56-58 and with ftu temps are between 75-77. I did 10 minute stress tests. Im lazy so i did not test temps without delidding, but I am pretty sure my cpu would have reached 100c without delidding.


Why would you not want to see what your efforts when delidding brought you?








10min are a bit short for a non-ventilated case, aren't they? There may be stuck heat which would rise the temperature over time.
And more than the cpu temperatures I would like to know the gpu temperatures








Any pictures of your build please?


----------



## JTJJ

Well my 7700k is cooler than my previous i5 4460 with the same cooler and case, so it definitely is cooler. 10min temps are enough because in gaming the stress is rarely 100% and definitely not in long intervals.

Idle temp for the gpu is 30c, I have the fan at 38% at minimum. I will run unigine valley this afternoon to see exact gpu temps. I think that they were about 72c and under at ultra settings. When stresstesting the gpu the temps were about 80, I will check on that too later.

As a side note do you think that 500w is enough power running this setup with 7700k overclocked to 5000mhz and gtx 1080 to 2100mhz with usb slots full with one of them for htc vive?


----------



## Broadmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTJJ*
> 
> ...As a side note do you think that 500w is enough power running this setup with 7700k overclocked to 5000mhz and gtx 1080 to 2100mhz with usb slots full with one of them for htc vive?


I'd say yes.
You can look at GTX 1080 reviews and see what the total system power draw is.
Bit-tech.net used an overclocked i7-5960X with the 1080, and the total power draw was 378W. This is from the wall, so PSU inefficiency is included in that number along with SSD, motherboard and so on.


----------



## JTJJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Why would you not want to see what your efforts when delidding brought you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10min are a bit short for a non-ventilated case, aren't they? There may be stuck heat which would rise the temperature over time.
> And more than the cpu temperatures I would like to know the gpu temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any pictures of your build please?


Hi!

I ran unigine valley at ultra and it stabilized to 72c, I also ran msi kombustors various stress test and the gpu temp also stabilized to 72c. Core clock was 1900mhz. I ran the test without dust cover. With it temps are 4-5c higher

By the way I use the dust cover over the cpu.

I'll post some pics when I get my new sleeved cables from cablemod


----------



## Fischer707

Whats the best CPU cooler for the RVZ02/ML08? I have a 4670k I need to overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protools1983*
> 
> Added a Rosewill 120mm fan in directly in front of the CPU cooler. I have never had a Rosewill part before but gotta say, I love this fan. Moves plenty of air with absolute silence.


Is that fan intake or outtake? Also is your CPU fan intake or outtake?


----------



## sneakablez

Hi everyone,

I'm planning out a build with ML08 case. I thought of an idea using HDPLEX HiFi 300W DC-ATX (nanoATX Series) on the case instead of using SFX psu and it may need modding a bit to make it work so it can save the space on PSU area for an 120/140 AIO Water Cooling.

Anyone thought it and tried it?


----------



## bichael

Interesting idea but you still need something to give you the DC power, a big power brick? If so then why not an external rad instead?
Also with a 300W PSU you're about at the limit for a reasonably powerful cpu+gpu, not sure you would want to be pushing an OC enough to really benefit from the cooling.
What components were you thinking of using?
Personally I think the HDPLEX is more suited if you're going super small, like <7 litre sort of range.


----------



## protools1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fischer707*
> 
> Whats the best CPU cooler for the RVZ02/ML08? I have a 4670k I need to overclock.
> Is that fan intake or outtake? Also is your CPU fan intake or outtake?


Both are intake. Temps on the CPU haven't been an issue at all in this build.


----------



## Talis

I did it! Sold my old rig and bought an ML08 which will arrive tomorrow








The other parts already came today but when putting them together I noticed the ram doesn't fit beneath the cpu cooler...
What I tried was:

CPU: Intel i7-7700k
NT: SilvStone SST-SX500-LG v 2.0
Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
MB: MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC Z170
RAM: 2x 8GB G.Skill DDR4-3200 Ripjaws V (which I will now change to 2x 8GB DDR4-3200 Corsair Vengeance LPX)
GPU: EVGA 780ti SC Reverence Design (will be changed later)

and of cause the SilvStone SST-ML08B.
I ordered the handle extra because the main part looked better but one of the base parts is fitted to the rvz02 and not the ml08 and I have to check whether I send it back or not.


----------



## protools1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> I did it! Sold my old rig and bought an ML08 which will arrive tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other parts already came today but when putting them together I noticed the ram doesn't fit beneath the cpu cooler...
> What I tried was:
> 
> CPU: Intel i7-7700k
> NT: SilvStone SST-SX500-LG v 2.0
> Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
> MB: MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC Z170
> RAM: 2x 8GB G.Skill DDR4-3200 Ripjaws V (which I will now change to 2x 8GB DDR4-3200 Corsair Vengeance LPX)
> GPU: EVGA 780ti SC Reverence Design (will be changed later)
> 
> and of cause the SilvStone SST-ML08B.
> I ordered the handle extra because the main part looked better but one of the base parts is fitted to the rvz02 and not the ml08 and I have to check whether I send it back or not.


Congrats! You should post pics of your build, I'd definitely be interested to see the final result.


----------



## NF7-s

Hello, I stumbled across this thread when reading up on the case I just bought - the RVZ01-E! I wanted this version so I could use a standard PSU...wow - what a squeeze!

Anyway, I wondered about the cooling on this case. It comes with 2 fans - one (in) 'above' the CPU and one (out) 'below' the GPU...and then another blank place also 'below' the GPU.

FTR I use the case in the tower position and (for the moment) have no plans to overclock but may do down the line as my PC is a reasonable spec but not a beast (i5 4690K with a Noctua HS&F & GTX 1060 3GB)

My question is, are the fans in the 'best' configuration (I would assume so but I have no idea) and as I have a longer 'dual' card do I need an additional fan (and if I do is it an in or out?


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fischer707*
> 
> Whats the best CPU cooler for the RVZ02/ML08? I have a 4670k I need to overclock.


I like the Thermalright AXP-100 for the passive part of the cooler, with a Gelid Solutions Slim 12 for the fan that feeds it. CPU cooler fan priorities for me: relatively quiet at load, high static pressure, and fits. If you can find a Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet for like $30-40, that would be your best bet as far as cost/performance ratio. If you get a heatsink that leaves 25mm or more for the fan, you can put in a Noctua 2kRPM/3kRPM fan instead.

That's all assuming you care how loud it gets. If you don't, just get the beefiest cooler you can find that goes up to 2000+ RPM's, bonus points for including a 140mm fan with 120mm screws like the Prolimatech PRO-USV14, just keep it at or under 60mm. Or, 58mm if you get the ML08/RVZ02 without the removable screen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fischer707*
> 
> Is that fan intake or outtake? Also is your CPU fan intake or outtake?


Both fans would point be shooting air 'down', towards the CPU. Correct me if I'm mistaken, protools especially.

I might also do a fan like that, but I'd probably use a Prolimatech PRO-USV14 if so. A shroud going from the edge of the outer fan to the edge of the inner fan would be the most efficient way to do that, imo.


----------



## Gogito

I'm bulding a system inside the RVZ02 with Windows version and I got everything except for the RAM and CPU cooler. I am gonna run a 4790k at stock no OC ( 4.0 Stock and 4.4GHz boost is more than enough for me ).

I'm wondering whether there should be any RAM clearance issue to be aware of and how should I choose a CPU cooler.

The Silverstone website says 58mm max for cooler height and I was wondering whether 60mm coolers will work in term of actually fitting it in not just based on specs.

I'm thinking of the ID cooing IS60, Deepcool Gamer Storm Gabriel anyone here used this ?

And I do have a stock 4790k cooler. Would this be sufficient ?

Thanks guys !


----------



## protools1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> Both fans would point be shooting air 'down', towards the CPU. Correct me if I'm mistaken, protools especially.


You are correct, there was no other place for a fan on the CPU side except for directly above the CPU cooler so there wouldn't be a point in having it pull air out effectively limiting the airflow to the CPU.


----------



## JTJJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> I like the Thermalright AXP-100 for the passive part of the cooler, with a Gelid Solutions Slim 12 for the fan that feeds it. CPU cooler fan priorities for me: relatively quiet at load, high static pressure, and fits. If you can find a Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet for like $30-40, that would be your best bet as far as cost/performance ratio. If you get a heatsink that leaves 25mm or more for the fan, you can put in a Noctua 2kRPM/3kRPM fan instead.
> 
> That's all assuming you care how loud it gets. If you don't, just get the beefiest cooler you can find that goes up to 2000+ RPM's, bonus points for including a 140mm fan with 120mm screws like the Prolimatech PRO-USV14, just keep it at or under 60mm. Or, 58mm if you get the ML08/RVZ02 without the removable screen.
> Both fans would point be shooting air 'down', towards the CPU. Correct me if I'm mistaken, protools especially.
> 
> I might also do a fan like that, but I'd probably use a Prolimatech PRO-USV14 if so. A shroud going from the edge of the outer fan to the edge of the inner fan would be the most efficient way to do that, imo.


The options for cpu cooler are indeed limited, I have cnps8900 and its quiet. I just undervolted 7700k with adaptive with offset -.100v and stress tested with aida64 with fpu and cache included. Max temps are at 68c. Great temps in a rvz02 case!


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogito*
> 
> I'm bulding a system inside the RVZ02 with Windows version and I got everything except for the RAM and CPU cooler. I am gonna run a 4790k at stock no OC ( 4.0 Stock and 4.4GHz boost is more than enough for me ).
> 
> I'm wondering whether there should be any RAM clearance issue to be aware of and how should I choose a CPU cooler.
> 
> The Silverstone website says 58mm max for cooler height and I was wondering whether 60mm coolers will work in term of actually fitting it in not just based on specs.
> 
> I'm thinking of the ID cooing IS60, Deepcool Gamer Storm Gabriel anyone here used this ?
> 
> And I do have a stock 4790k cooler. Would this be sufficient ?
> 
> Thanks guys !


The RVZ02/ML08 with the removable screen has an overall cpu tolerance of 60mm. The version with Windows instead allows 58mm. Also, I would not recommend the Gabriel. Even just a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B. with its relatively underwhelming stock fan attains lower temps at roughly the same sound level. This review benchmarks all of 'em. See my last post for my recommendations as far as CPU cooler setup.

As far as RAM clearance, what RAM do you have? I'm sure Vengeance LPX would fit under pretty much anything, just going off of pcpartpicker builds, whereas you should be looking closely at CPU cooler dimensions if you have something like Ripjaws.

I'd definitely ditch the stock cooler,though. Extra OC headroom will give you more time before you need to upgrade, and running at the same speed only cooler is just better for components. Plus, CPU coolers will be cooling system components by proxy, which is a good thing for tiny cases with limited airflow.


----------



## chx1975

Slightly off topic, I know but I can't find an ML09 owners thread: would a Thermalright AXP-200 fit in the ML09? I think the answer would be the same with the ML06 but not 100% sure.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chx1975*
> 
> Slightly off topic, I know but I can't find an ML09 owners thread: would a Thermalright AXP-200 fit in the ML09? I think the answer would be the same with the ML06 but not 100% sure.


I don't think so, Tim. The Silverstone webpage says 70mm max, that link says it's a 73mm cooler.


----------



## Gogito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> The RVZ02/ML08 with the removable screen has an overall cpu tolerance of 60mm. The version with Windows instead allows 58mm. Also, I would not recommend the Gabriel. Even just a Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B. with its relatively underwhelming stock fan attains lower temps at roughly the same sound level. This review benchmarks all of 'em. See my last post for my recommendations as far as CPU cooler setup.
> 
> As far as RAM clearance, what RAM do you have? I'm sure Vengeance LPX would fit under pretty much anything, just going off of pcpartpicker builds, whereas you should be looking closely at CPU cooler dimensions if you have something like Ripjaws.
> 
> I'd definitely ditch the stock cooler,though. Extra OC headroom will give you more time before you need to upgrade, and running at the same speed only cooler is just better for components. Plus, CPU coolers will be cooling system components by proxy, which is a good thing for tiny cases with limited airflow.


I'm using Ripjaws Sniper and can you suggrst othet option for Cpu cooler ? I can't find the Scythe where I live. Thanks


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogito*
> 
> I'm using Ripjaws Sniper and can you suggrst othet option for Cpu cooler ? I can't find the Scythe where I live. Thanks


Ah, I see. If you can find a Thermalright AXP, get that. If not, then I think the Gabriel will be your best bet. Either way, get a Gelid Solutions slim fan. It's 15mm thick, yet has decent static pressure and acoustics.


----------



## ptrkhh

I just found this out for the RVZ01

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dual-GPU-PCIe-Riser-fur-Raven-RVZ01-/132071635765

If this could actually work, this makes ITX a much more powerful platform, and could even spell death for ATX/mATX on consumer platform.


----------



## Gogito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> Ah, I see. If you can find a Thermalright AXP, get that. If not, then I think the Gabriel will be your best bet. Either way, get a Gelid Solutions slim fan. It's 15mm thick, yet has decent static pressure and acoustics.


I also can only find this 15mm slim fan

Cooler Master XtraFlo 120 Slim

http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/xtraflo-120-slim/

Would this be good for the Gabriel ?


----------



## chx1975

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> I just found this out for the RVZ01
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dual-GPU-PCIe-Riser-fur-Raven-RVZ01-/132071635765
> 
> If this could actually work, this makes ITX a much more powerful platform, and could even spell death for ATX/mATX on consumer platform.


I absolutely love these kinds of forums, they never change, this was the same attitude when it was just BBS 25+ years ago. This kind of absolute surety of how an extremely niche product which costs a hundred dollars, works with exactly one motherboard (which, by the way, is not a consumer motherboard) suddenly spells the "death" for ATX/mATX consumer platforms. Oh if I could be a teenager again to be always and absolutely right about everything!


----------



## Gogito

Would this be enough to cool a 4790k with its turbo boosting to 4.4 ?

ID cooling IS 50

http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/20/name/IS-50


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogito*
> 
> Would this be enough to cool a 4790k with its turbo boosting to 4.4 ?
> 
> ID cooling IS 50
> 
> http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/20/name/IS-50


That looks perfect. It looks very similar to the AXP-100, only with 1 less heatpipe, but also much less expensive, too. The stock fan is also hydraulic, and (based on the spec sheet) will move more air than the one I recommended earlier. Yes, I think it'll work for a 4790k at stock speeds, and even might tolerate a bit of OC, as well. Nice find.


----------



## Gogito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> That looks perfect. It looks very similar to the AXP-100, only with 1 less heatpipe, but also much less expensive, too. The stock fan is also fluid dynamic, and (based on the spec sheet) will move more air than the one I recommended earlier. Yes, I think it'll work for a 4790k at stock speeds, and even might tolerate a bit of OC, as well. Nice find.


This is a better version of it if anyone is wondering www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/19/name/IS-60


----------



## Gogito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> That looks perfect. It looks very similar to the AXP-100, only with 1 less heatpipe, but also much less expensive, too. The stock fan is also hydraulic, and (based on the spec sheet) will move more air than the one I recommended earlier. Yes, I think it'll work for a 4790k at stock speeds, and even might tolerate a bit of OC, as well. Nice find.


Which one do you think would be better ? The ID Cooling or the Gabriel ? I saw the Gabriel getting fairly good reviews from TweakTown and PCPer but you guys seem to like the AXP and the ID.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogito*
> 
> Which one do you think would be better ? The ID Cooling or the Gabriel ? I saw the Gabriel getting fairly good reviews from TweakTown and PCPer but you guys seem to like the AXP and the ID.


The ID-60. 2 more heatpipes than the Gabriel, and overall about the same or maybe a bit more metal in the heatsink. As far as fan comparison goes, the Gabriel's is 5mm thicker, but it still couldn't beat the Scythe Slip Stream that comes with the Shuriken that beat it in these benchmarks, so I don't think it would beat the ID-60, either.

Although, I think no matter what you pick, you might have trouble fitting your ram under the cooler. From what I can see, the ID-60 would fit about 33-34mm ram at the tallest. I couldn't find a schematic for it, so I had to pixel count. The G-Skill website says the Sniper series is 42mm tall, so either one might be too short/wide for your RAM. If that's the case, you might be limited to stuff like the NH-L9I or Silverstone AR-06.


----------



## Gogito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> The ID-60. 2 more heatpipes than the Gabriel, and overall about the same or maybe a bit more metal in the heatsink. As far as fan comparison goes, the Gabriel's is 5mm thicker, but it still couldn't beat the Scythe Slip Stream that comes with the Shuriken that beat it in these benchmarks, so I don't think it would beat the ID-60, either.
> 
> Although, I think no matter what you pick, you might have trouble fitting your ram under the cooler. From what I can see, the ID-60 would fit about 33-34mm ram at the tallest. I couldn't find a schematic for it, so I had to pixel count. The G-Skill website says the Sniper series is 42mm tall, so either one might be too short/wide for your RAM. If that's the case, you might be limited to stuff like the NH-L9I or Silverstone AR-06.


Wow, thanks a lot for your hardwork.

I can only find a few reviews for the IS60 but they don't seem to be very positive
http://proclockers.com/reviews/cooling/id-cooling-is40-and-is60-sfx-coolers-review?nopaging=1
https://play3r.net/reviews/cooling/id-cooling-40-60-cpu-cooler-reviews/7/


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogito*
> 
> Wow, thanks a lot for your hardwork.
> 
> I can only find a few reviews for the IS60 but they don't seem to be very positive
> http://proclockers.com/reviews/cooling/id-cooling-is40-and-is60-sfx-coolers-review?nopaging=1
> https://play3r.net/reviews/cooling/id-cooling-40-60-cpu-cooler-reviews/7/


Both links have them comparing the ID-Cooling coolers to coolers that would not fit in the case. For example, the Thermalright Archon IB-E is 200mm tall, or 140mm over the limit of the case, if you prefer. They would need to be compared to other low-profile coolers for the comparison to be valid. Get the IS-60, assuming your RAM fits.


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogito*
> 
> Would this be enough to cool a 4790k with its turbo boosting to 4.4 ? ID cooling IS 50


The IS-50 claims cooling up to 130W TDP. The 4790k has 88W TDP, and I have the IS-50 cooling my 95W 2600, so you should be fine. Idle temps are a little high, but under load, when the fan kicks in, it keeps it in the 60s C.


----------



## Gogito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausf*
> 
> The IS-50 claims cooling up to 130W TDP. The 4790k has 88W TDP, and I have the IS-50 cooling my 95W 2600, so you should be fine. Idle temps are a little high, but under load, when the fan kicks in, it keeps it in the 60s C.


Wow that's awesome. Thanks a lot. Hearing from an actual user is always appreciated







. What case are you using ?


----------



## Talis

Spoiler: Originally I planned and ordered this



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> CPU: Intel i7-7700k
> NT: SilvStone SST-SX500-LG v 2.0
> Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
> MB: MSI Z170I GAMING PRO AC Z170
> RAM: 2x 8GB G.Skill DDR4-3200 Ripjaws V
> GPU: EVGA 780ti SC Reverence Design (will be changed later)






But I changed it here and there and now I'm owning this:

CPU: Intel i7-7700k
NT: SilvStone SST-SX500-LG v 2.0
Cooler: Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B
MB: ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming
RAM: 2x 8GB DDR4-3200 Corsair Vengeance LPX
GPU: EVGA 780ti SC Reverence Design (will still be changed later)
SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 1TB

And for the SSD I needed to change the Mainboard because this MSI could only take up to 60mm M.2 but the Samsungs are 80mm.


Spoiler: I took inspiration for cablemanagement from this, thanks for that!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T_Robert*








Sadly, if I run the Linpack-Benchmark the CPU hits 95°C faster than the fan can spin up,
which then keeps it at bay barely at 90°C but hopefully delidding will do it's part and I'll try undervolting and see if the Asus does some unwanted OC by itself.
Mounting an 140mm x 140mm x 13mm fan (an Raijintek AG14013MMSPAB) to the Shuriken instead of the stock fan failed,
because the side panel has some pins at the inside to hold the dustfilter of which one collides with the fanblades near the rear of the case.

While just gaming (mostly Epic Games: Paragon) CPU is about 55°C and GPU is about 83°C which is a bit hotter than in my old rig but still fine for me at the moment.

Next thing I'll try is to 3D-Print some shrouds/ducts to help the fans to draw air from outside the case. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## protools1983

*Talis*, nice build man. Might want to take that plastic off your GPU, might give you a few degrees of breathing room.


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogito*
> 
> Wow that's awesome. Thanks a lot. Hearing from an actual user is always appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What case are you using ?


No problem. I'm using the RVZ02.


----------



## LazedOut

Just a little sneak peak at my current project. I may start a build log although most of the work is already done. It's currently in mockup stages. I need to test the system outside of the case, with and without the Thermaltake Riser Cable and hope the damn thing works before I fill the loop. I'm hoping to find a 980ti before I finish it up because I have a nickel plexi block for one that I would love to use in this build. Let me know what you think!


----------



## ckhenry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> Both links have them comparing the ID-Cooling coolers to coolers that would not fit in the case. For example, the Thermalright Archon IB-E is 200mm tall, or 140mm over the limit of the case, if you prefer. They would need to be compared to other low-profile coolers for the comparison to be valid. Get the IS-60, assuming your RAM fits.


What Ram is suitable for IS-50/60?

I just buy a IS-60 cooler and still search Low -profile ram, Do you have any suggestion? Is the Kingston DDR4 " HyperX Fury" ok?


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protools1983*
> 
> *Talis*, nice build man. Might want to take that plastic off your GPU, might give you a few degrees of breathing room.


I tried yesterday without the dustfilter but there wasn't even the slightest change in temperatures. Quite strange I must say.
Thought the same as you did, wondering why it didn't help.
Well as in reference design the card doesn't pull any air directly from the outside, but from the front of the card where I can not provide anymore space
and by the fan which is as far away from the side vent as possible, so I guess it's this.
I'll buy a custom 1080ti when they've arrived and see how it's going.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckhenry*
> 
> What Ram is suitable for IS-50/60?
> I just buy a IS-60 cooler and still search Low -profile ram, Do you have any suggestion? Is the Kingston DDR4 " HyperX Fury" ok?


At newegg I found a comment to this cooler which states that the ram should not exceed the top of the ram's pcb. HyperX Fury's heatspreader seems to just go a little higher, but I'll guess this should be ok. Corsair Vengeance LPX could be an alternative but seems to be even 2mm higher than the fury.


----------



## protools1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> I tried yesterday without the dustfilter but there wasn't even the slightest change in temperatures. .


Nah dude, in the photo you posted of your GPU it looks like you still had the plastic on the heatsink they use for shipping/packaging.


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckhenry*
> 
> What Ram is suitable for IS-50/60?
> 
> I just buy a IS-60 cooler and still search Low -profile ram, Do you have any suggestion? Is the Kingston DDR4 " HyperX Fury" ok?


Any low profile RAM like that is fine. It also depends on your motherboard and CPU placement. My RAM doesn't come close to hitting the cooler because it isn't on top of the modules. Of course if yours is, then you only have a few mms between the RAM and cooler.

Edit:

Shows the space between the RAM and cooler.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protools1983*
> 
> Nah dude, in the photo you posted of your GPU it looks like you still had the plastic on the heatsink they use for shipping/packaging.


uhm yep, you're right, but underneath there is a fixed plastic sheet so that the air is driven completely through the fins of the heatpipe and out through the rear of the card where the ports are.
Should make no difference pulling of this protective layer of plastic foil and furthermore excluding the plastic sheet would result in an catastrophic rise of temperatures.


----------



## protools1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> uhm yep, you're right, but underneath there is a fixed plastic sheet so that the air is driven completely through the fins of the heatpipe and out through the rear of the card where the ports are.
> Should make no difference pulling of this protective layer of plastic foil and furthermore excluding the plastic sheet would result in an catastrophic rise of temperatures.


Ahh ok, I've never had a blower type card.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protools1983*
> 
> Ahh ok, I've never had a blower type card.


I see, but I really could peel off this foil when I open the case the next time









By the way, I ordered the Gigabyte GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming and the Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080 extreme edition,
which are more or less the same, except for some design on the cooler.
Well, I just wan't to know if they could fit.
They have a cross above the middle fan and I want to see if one can exclude it and when excluded if the cards can fit the case.
Sadly for the 1080ti the Aorus cooler will replace the Xtreme Gaming coolers, as I understand,
and it seems to me higher than the one from the Xtreme Gaming. I'll see and let you know!


----------



## ckhenry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausf*
> 
> Any low profile RAM like that is fine. It also depends on your motherboard and CPU placement. My RAM doesn't come close to hitting the cooler because it isn't on top of the modules. Of course if yours is, then you only have a few mms between the RAM and cooler.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Shows the space between the RAM and cooler.


Is your motherboard is ASUS Z170I pro gaming? How about the clearance between cooler and the WIFI GO unit?


----------



## hLevin

Hi

Have been following this thread for a while now and i really Love it. Just got My ml08b-h, Silverstone 500w and a big shuriken 2. I've owned a ps4 for the last years so I've lost the experience, but I am kinda good att building stuff.

Is it possible to cool both the CPU (hopefully ryzen) and gpu with a single 120mm (Maybe 140) radiator. Planning on getting mini GTX 1080.

Max 47mm radiator
Max 27mm fan

I will most possible post a bild log so stand tuned!


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckhenry*
> 
> Is your motherboard is ASUS Z170I pro gaming? How about the clearance between cooler and the WIFI GO unit?


That's not mine, I got it from Google. I just wanted to illustrate the gap.


----------



## changed

how match THE cost of the rig is


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckhenry*
> 
> Is your motherboard is ASUS Z170I pro gaming? How about the clearance between cooler and the WIFI GO unit?


Well is this important? It seems to fit, doesn't it? I have the Asus Z170I Pro Gaming, but not the said cooler.
The Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B fits nicely on this mainboard with low profile ram
and I can provide you with measurements for that, if you like.
So you might want to consider this one, otherwise you have to just buy and see for yourself, I'm afraid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *changed*
> 
> how match THE cost of the rig is


Sorry, I don't understand. You wan't to know the price of someone's rig? Which rig do you refer to?


----------



## stall0wnage

Hello
Im new here
Been following the thread for awhile..

I found a dual pcie riser on ebay, the seller claims he used it in the rvz01 with 2× R9 nano
(Its in german, i used google translate)

Here is the link
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dual-GPU-PCIe-Riser-fur-Raven-RVZ01-/132071635765?hash=item1ec0153b35:gykAAOSwUKxYg5w~

I found other pcie riser for dual gpu, so with single slot gpu's, its possible to do sli/crossfire!








Asrock are the only boards that support bitfurcation, so,it would be possible to do sli with a pcie riser
Im going to make a build with RVZ01 or ML07 and the asrock x99 itx board

Any difference between ml07 and rvz01 besides the looks?

Also i seen galax will release a single slot 1070 this year, would be perfect for sli in one of these cases


----------



## Splashy

Hi guys,

I'm going to get the ML08 case with an M.2 SSD that fits on the back side of the motherboard. I'm worried about potential heat issues so wouldn't mind attaching a thin heat sink/spreader to mitigate some of the heat.
Q1: Does anyone know the maximum thickness of heat sink I could attach to the M.2 SSD. I'll be using an Intel 600P? I'm assuming there's not a lot of room to play with on the back of the motherboard so unsure if I should go for a 2mm,3mm, 4mm or 6mm thickness. I'm thinking 6mm can fit but not 100% sure.

Q2:When installing the PSU, does the fan intake or exhaust air (Corsair SF 450W)? Same question with the GPU as well if I went for a custom GPU with triple fans(Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 8GB G1 Gaming ).

Q3: I'm thinking of doing the 3x80mm fan mod at the top of the case as shown here. I don't have a rotary tool and maybe later down the line I'd make an actual hole in the chasis. But for now, would it be sufficient to use a drill bit and make a ton of holes for exhaust ventilation for the fans as opposed to completely cutting it?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Talis

Q1: I don't think that any M.2 will run into heat problems. After reading some reviews I changed my mind and think cooling could be a thing, but the room at the back is only a few millimeters. When I got home I will measure it, but I can only provide data for an Asus Z170I Mainboard and an Samsung 960 EVO, which will be close to any other hardware, I guess. Also I will see how warm it gets.

Q2: The fans of a psu are intake, as are the fans on custom gpus.

Q3: I would first check how it's going before doing any modifications. For now take e.g. EVGA Precision and speed up the fans on the gpu. If this won't help some more ventilation holes will bring some headroom and a tripple fan mod would to the trick for sure. Ask friends or local craftsmen for help if you don't have the right equipment or knowledge, to not just damage your case.

btw.
I will later today receive and test test the Gigabyte GTX1080 Xtreme Gaming and Aorus Extreme Edition for size and temperatures for the ML08 and present my results to you.


----------



## Splashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Q1: I don't think that any M.2 will run into heat problems. After reading some reviews I changed my mind and think cooling could be a thing, but the room at the back is only a few millimeters. When I got home I will measure it, but I can only provide data for an Asus Z170I Mainboard and an Samsung 960 EVO, which will be close to any other hardware, I guess. Also I will see how warm it gets.
> 
> Q2: The fans of a psu are intake, as are the fans on custom gpus.
> 
> Q3: I would first check how it's going before doing any modifications. For now take e.g. EVGA Precision and speed up the fans on the gpu. If this won't help some more ventilation holes will bring some headroom and a tripple fan mod would to the trick for sure. Ask friends or local craftsmen for help if you don't have the right equipment or knowledge, to not just damage your case.
> 
> btw.
> I will later today receive and test test the Gigabyte GTX1080 Xtreme Gaming and Aorus Extreme Edition for size and temperatures for the ML08 and present my results to you.


Thanks for the responses!
Q1. Yeah, it's just that I don't mind spending $10 to improve the reliability and durability of the SSD as it's a small price to pay in the long run. Following this user's mod, they used a 6mm thick heatsink with 0.25mm thick thermal tape. So I guess there's enough space to fit a 6mm heatsink in there. The user did also mention "If you can't get 6mm heatsinks you might be able to get away with 8mm heatsinks but definitely no more than that." Otherwise I'd have to sand it down a bit to make it fit in the case.
Q2. CPU coolers are usually exhaust fans right? Just want to make sure there's adequate intake/exhaust happening at the bottom of the case.
Q3. I'm looking at a bunch of 80mm fans. Not a lot of options in Australia. Is there much of a difference between 10mm and 15mm fans? I'd rather go with the thinner fans just to be more confident of it fitting above the GPU.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splashy*
> 
> Thanks for the responses!
> Q1. Yeah, it's just that I don't mind spending $10 to improve the reliability and durability of the SSD as it's a small price to pay in the long run. Following this user's mod, they used a 6mm thick heatsink with 0.25mm thick thermal tape. So I guess there's enough space to fit a 6mm heatsink in there. The user did also mention "If you can't get 6mm heatsinks you might be able to get away with 8mm heatsinks but definitely no more than that." Otherwise I'd have to sand it down a bit to make it fit in the case.
> Q2. CPU coolers are usually exhaust fans right? Just want to make sure there's adequate intake/exhaust happening at the bottom of the case.
> Q3. I'm looking at a bunch of 80mm fans. Not a lot of options in Australia. Is there much of a difference between 10mm and 15mm fans? I'd rather go with the thinner fans just to be more confident of it fitting above the GPU.


Q1: Okey might be that it doesn't fit on your hardware but there's the proof that it's possible in the ml08.
Also the case is about a millimeter forgiving in the middle parts of the panels. I will try getting my hands on something similar, thanks for showing this post!

Q2: No, top-blower fans are intake too, and I wouldn't recommend changing that because pushing air through fins is easier than pulling it the whole way through.


----------



## Splashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Q1: Okey might be that it doesn't fit on your hardware but there's the proof that it's possible in the ml08.
> Also the case is about a millimeter forgiving in the middle parts of the panels. I will try getting my hands on something similar, thanks for showing this post!
> 
> Q2: No, top-blower fans are intake too, and I wouldn't recommend changing that because pushing air through fins is easier than pulling it the whole way through.


Thanks. Should the 3 fans at the top if I mod it be intake or exhaust? The mods I've seen all have dust filters at the top which make me think they went with 3 intakes. The GPU, CPU and PSU fans are already an intake so I want exhaust, but just want to make sure. Want to ensure there's still positive pressure. Would even consider 2 instead of 3 exhaust top fans just to maintain positive pressure.


----------



## protools1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splashy*
> 
> Thanks. Should the 3 fans at the top if I mod it be intake or exhaust? The mods I've seen all have dust filters at the top which make me think they went with 3 intakes. The GPU, CPU and PSU fans are already an intake so I want exhaust, but just want to make sure. Want to ensure there's still positive pressure. Would even consider 2 instead of 3 exhaust top fans just to maintain positive pressure.


You want those to be exhaust fans. Check out my write up on the mod in question:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/6650#post_25810015

I removed the dust filters from my fan covers and just used them simply for a visual aesthetic. I guess you could just drill a bunch of holes but you certainly won't be moving as much air.

I first attempted the mod with only 2 fans, I quickly learned that there was a reason that everyone used 3 fans when doing this mod. The temp difference between 2 and 3 fans was drastic so I would say just go with all 3 right away if you are thinking of doing the mod.


----------



## Splashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protools1983*
> 
> You want those to be exhaust fans. Check out my write up on the mod in question:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/6650#post_25810015
> 
> I removed the dust filters from my fan covers and just used them simply for a visual aesthetic. I guess you could just drill a bunch of holes but you certainly won't be moving as much air.
> 
> I first attempted the mod with only 2 fans, I quickly learned that there was a reason that everyone used 3 fans when doing this mod. The temp difference between 2 and 3 fans was drastic so I would say just go with all 3 right away if you are thinking of doing the mod.


Thanks for that, cleared up a lot. Only thing I'm deciding between now is whether to use 10mm or 15mm thick fans. I'll be using a Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming card thats about 115m tall so I'm not sure if I have enough clearance space for it. I've seen one mod that successfully did it though with 15mm fans so I guess it's ok. Since they're generic fans that will be on all the time, I don't know if I should go with the 10mm since they might be quieter with the drawback of slightly less airflow.


----------



## protools1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splashy*
> 
> Thanks for that, cleared up a lot. Only thing I'm deciding between now is whether to use 10mm or 15mm thick fans. I'll be using a Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1 Gaming card thats about 115m tall so I'm not sure if I have enough clearance space for it. I've seen one mod that successfully did it though with 15mm fans so I guess it's ok. Since they're generic fans that will be on all the time, I don't know if I should go with the 10mm since they might be quieter with the drawback of slightly less airflow.


15mm should be fine. The problem is the divider in the middle of the case not the top of the GPU. Take a look at this photo for instance:



As you can see, there is plenty of space on the top and this is with an aftermarket 980ti which is quite large. The best feature about the ML08 is all the space allotted for huge powerhouse desktop GPUs. A 15mm thick fan will sit directly above that middle divider in the case, so 15mm is the absolute max width you can use for the top fans without cutting into the case divider.

Also, checkout this link for more info on the possibilities of the GPU compartment:

http://benchmarkreviews.com/32573/silverstone-ml08-mini-itx-slim-case-review/4/


----------



## Splashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protools1983*
> 
> 15mm should be fine. The problem is the divider in the middle of the case not the top of the GPU. Take a look at this photo for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, there is plenty of space on the top and this is with an aftermarket 980ti which is quite large. The best feature about the ML08 is all the space allotted for huge powerhouse desktop GPUs. A 15mm thick fan will sit directly above that middle divider in the case, so 15mm is the absolute max width you can use for the top fans without cutting into the case divider.
> 
> Also, checkout this link for more info on the possibilities of the GPU compartment:
> 
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/32573/silverstone-ml08-mini-itx-slim-case-review/4/


Awesome, thank you so much. Know exactly what parts I need now to finish this build.


----------



## protools1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splashy*
> 
> Awesome, thank you so much. Know exactly what parts I need now to finish this build.


Sweet bro, good luck and be sure to post your results. Feel free to ask any questions if you run into any issues along the way as well.


----------



## Talis

@Splashy: For an heatsink to the M.2-SSD there will be (as the other post mentioned) no much more than 8mm room.
With some case-bending (as it some high stacked cables do at my rig) maybe 10mm but I wouldn't risk it and go for some 6mm.
Should be enough and we got evidence it fits.

I received the new graphics cards and just checked for the Gigabyte Aorus GTX 1080 Extreme Gaming and it clearly does *not* fit.
The cooler collides with the *rear* of the case at the edge to the sidepanel, because the cooler is too thick close to the I/O-shield.
So I couldn't even get it inside, but the cross above the fans and maybe even the fans would touch the sidepanel too.

The Gigabyte GTX 1080 Extreme Edition get's a step further and I was able to insert it, but even when I removed the cross above the middle fan
(which was a real pain because of the cables routed everywhere along the outer cooler parts and the cross itself has lighting and is wired)
the outer fans would still touch the sidepanel of the case. Very sad, as I would liked to have this card.

Now I'll wait for the 1080ti and might go for a Asus STRIX
as they have ports for case-fans to run them optimized to the gpu temperature, just in case I will make a casemod myself.


----------



## nowan190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Is there anyone here that changed the RVZ02 front LED. or knows if its possible? Looking at changing it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Anyone with the RVZ02 how hard is it to change front led


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrunopXD*
> 
> Hello. I wanted to share my mod, I just changed the power button LED from orange to blue. I didn't see this anywhere so I'm also posting it to let you know that is possible. If you have questions about how to do it just ask me. https://postimg.org/image/51lhsamex/


Hi guys,

I recently bought a rvz02, and was considering making a small accessory to be able to change the front leds color. Even though I have now gotten used to the orange and even think its looks nice, I also value the ability to change it to whatever I want it to be, as I am sure some of you do too.

The idea would be to replace the two orange leds, and potentially the central red led as well, by fully controllable rgb leds. The whole thing would come as a small pcb to screw right behind the v-shaped led holder. An embedded microcontroller, user-programmable through arduino software, and tied to an internal usb 2.0 connector on the motherboard, would allow for entirely customizable effects.

So, let me know if any of you are interested, I could make a few spares to sell







.


----------



## Splashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protools1983*
> 
> Sweet bro, good luck and be sure to post your results. Feel free to ask any questions if you run into any issues along the way as well.


Thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> @Splashy: For an heatsink to the M.2-SSD there will be (as the other post mentioned) no much more than 8mm room.
> With some case-bending (as it some high stacked cables do at my rig) maybe 10mm but I wouldn't risk it and go for some 6mm.
> Should be enough and we got evidence it fits.


Thanks for the information, makes me a lot more confident that the heatsinks would fit. The G1 Gaming is a lot smaller than those so I'm pretty sure I'd have no issue fitting it in.

I'm deciding between the SF450 Corsair PSU and Silverstone SX500-LG PSU. The SX500-LG is noticeably bigger. Would either of you happen to know if it'd still be ok fitting in? The specs are: 125 mm (W) x 63.5 mm (H) x 130 mm (D). By comparison, the SF450 is 100mm x 63mm x 125mm.


----------



## protools1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splashy*
> 
> Thank you
> Thanks for the information, makes me a lot more confident that the heatsinks would fit. The G1 Gaming is a lot smaller than those so I'm pretty sure I'd have no issue fitting it in.
> 
> I'm deciding between the SF450 Corsair PSU and Silverstone SX500-LG PSU. The SX500-LG is noticeably bigger. Would either of you happen to know if it'd still be ok fitting in? The specs are: 125 mm (W) x 63.5 mm (H) x 130 mm (D). By comparison, the SF450 is 100mm x 63mm x 125mm.


Might I recommend the Corsair SFX 600W:

https://pcpartpicker.com/product/CQ648d/corsair-power-supply-cp9020105na

500W and below is going to be cutting things pretty close, especially depending on your CPU and how many peripherals you have plugged in. This Corsair PSU has excellent reviews, has been used in many ML08 builds and I can personally give it a glowing recommendation. Price is good, modular, silent and cool.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splashy*
> 
> Thank you
> Thanks for the information, makes me a lot more confident that the heatsinks would fit. The G1 Gaming is a lot smaller than those so I'm pretty sure I'd have no issue fitting it in.
> 
> I'm deciding between the SF450 Corsair PSU and Silverstone SX500-LG PSU. The SX500-LG is noticeably bigger. Would either of you happen to know if it'd still be ok fitting in? The specs are: 125 mm (W) x 63.5 mm (H) x 130 mm (D). By comparison, the SF450 is 100mm x 63mm x 125mm.


SilvStone SST-SX500-LG v 2.0 fits perfectly as you can see in my build.

I personally think 500W will be enough if you don't plan on overclocking and won't try charging a dozen mobile devices via usb,
and the pricing for sfx psu get's a lot higher with more wattage. 100W cpu, 200W gpu, 100W rest and while gaming my cpu is around 20W depending on the game of course.
That's why I kept going with the 500W.
But consider the purpose of your build and your hardware, as protools1983 has a point there and you might be more futureproof or on a saver side.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> SilvStone SST-SX500-LG v 2.0 fits perfectly as you can see in my build..


Hmmm. I have a SilverStone SFX-L 500w, but I'm not sure what version it is. Anyway to check, and what are the differences between the versions?


----------



## Splashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protools1983*
> 
> Might I recommend the Corsair SFX 600W:


Yeah, in the end I went with that. Not that I need 600W in this build, but maybe a few years down the line if I make a new one. The latest gen USB-C ports can draw 100W so would come in handy then. Does come with 7 years warranty as well. Thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> SilvStone SST-SX500-LG v 2.0 fits perfectly as you can see in my build.
> 
> I personally think 500W will be enough if you don't plan on overclocking and won't try charging a dozen mobile devices via usb,
> and the pricing for sfx psu get's a lot higher with more wattage. 100W cpu, 200W gpu, 100W rest and while gaming my cpu is around 20W depending on the game of course.
> That's why I kept going with the 500W.
> But consider the purpose of your build and your hardware, as protools1983 has a point there and you might be more futureproof or on a saver side.


Thanks for the advice, went for a higher PSU.


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splashy*
> 
> Not that I need 600W in this build, but maybe a few years down the line if I make a new one.


These days systems are consuming less power, so it's unlikely you'll be needing more in future. That said, the advantage of the 600W is that the fan will stay silent at higher loads than the cheaper version. Silence is always nice.


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausf*
> 
> These days systems are consuming less power, so it's unlikely you'll be needing more in future. That said, the advantage of the 600W is that the fan will stay silent at higher loads than the cheaper version. Silence is always nice.


At the same time, you dont want to have too much excess capacity. PSUs are most efficient at around 80% of their max output (usually a graph ln the box) This means the power sucked out of the wall is more than the output in order to get the transformers up to temperature. This can cause a bunch of issues but most importantly increase your power bill if you pay for that yourself.


----------



## bichael

I think it's about 50% usually but yeah the point is right. The other potential issue is with fan control and if it is purely load based and off at low load then it might not spin up if there is too much excess capacity, even though temps might be going up. (to be fair though I don't think there are many units that work like this just something to be aware of).

I just put the Silverstone SX550 in my build. Nice option for gold psu for those not bothered about having modular or all black cables. In my case modular would have clashed with the pump so not really an option anyway.


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> This can cause a bunch of issues but most importantly increase your power bill if you pay for that yourself.


I'm be happy to pay that small amount a month for silence. I have the SFX-L, which makes annoying rattling sounds and the occasional coil whine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*


Do you have a link to that slim ODD power/data cable?


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausf*
> 
> Do you have a link to that slim ODD power/data cable?


Silverstone CP10 cable. Have to warn it's not very flexible though. A shame as the CP11 sata cables are amazing.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=353&area=en


----------



## DrAwesome95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausf*
> 
> I'm be happy to pay that small amount a month for silence. I have the SFX-L, which makes annoying rattling sounds and the occasional coil whine.
> Do you have a link to that slim ODD power/data cable?


I also have the SFX-L, but mine hasnt whined yet. Running an OC i5 and a single 1070 Strix off it. Probably quality control issues.

Also. Increased power bills are the most direct consequence that people would care about.

When you have more amps/volts coming in than going out that excess energy does not just disappear, it is released as heat in the transformer coils themselves.
It can even put unbalanced loads on the capacitors (the 'batteries' of the PSU)

This excess heat can sometimes actually make your fan spin MORE than it would on a smaller capacity PSU.

Basically, running a PSU below it's optimal capacity is not the end of the world, but it will somewhat reduce the lifespan of the unit and
if the components are cheap, they can sometimes fail.

Not to mention, paying for a bigger PSU is more expensive. You should be squeezing everything you can into the CPU and GPU which will have the biggest
effect on the performance of the PC.

I guess this post is more relevant to the folks buying 1200W PSUs for a i5 and single GPU. Not as important for a 600W PSU over a 500W.

Not everyones an electrical major so I wont explain the details here. Johnnyguru is a good website to view the detailed explanation of this issue.


----------



## Aegelward

I have a first generation RVZ01 and i'm intending on going Ryzen for my first big upgrade, i am planning on going for one of the 64w chips, but out of curiosity, is it feasible to cool one of the 95w models in the lineup?


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Silverstone CP10 cable. Have to warn it's not very flexible though. A shame as the CP11 sata cables are amazing.
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=353&area=en


Thanks. I remember why I didn't go with that one now. The price. I ended up with a cheap Chinese one, but unfortunately it only comes in red. I ended up using an extension SATA data cable that was also only available in red, and used black tape on it to mask it. It kind of hides it, but is not ideal.

Edit: After typing this I decided to take a look at the cables and try to get my black adapter to fit in the case. It needed to be modified, so I removed the X part with a knife, and it worked quite well. I tried pliers and wire cutters first, but they squished and made a mess of the plastic. The knife made a clean and smooth cut and worked much better. The cost was only a couple dollars, and it then uses standard SATA cables. Now all my cables are black.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aegelward*
> 
> is it feasible to cool one of the 95w models in the lineup?


Yes, quite possible. Many coolers rated above 95W will fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrAwesome95*
> 
> Not as important for a 600W PSU over a 500W.


Agreed. Fortunately the whining is not common. A quick sleep/wake cycle stops it. The fan rattle isn't that common either, or even present most of the time, but it definitely happens. If I could pay a little more for silence, I would. Maybe a 300W HDPlex would work. Not that I intend to replace it any time soon.


----------



## Infin1ty101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> I think it's about 50% usually but yeah the point is right. The other potential issue is with fan control and if it is purely load based and off at low load then it might not spin up if there is too much excess capacity, even though temps might be going up. (to be fair though I don't think there are many units that work like this just something to be aware of).
> 
> I just put the Silverstone SX550 in my build. Nice option for gold psu for those not bothered about having modular or all black cables. In my case modular would have clashed with the pump so not really an option anyway.


Can I ask how you got your optical to stay in place? Mine simply slides freely.


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infin1ty101*
> 
> Can I ask how you got your optical to stay in place? Mine simply slides freely.


Just out of the shot of that pic, there is a small and flimsy lock that holds the ODD in place. You have to remove both side panels to be able to see it.


----------



## bichael

Yep. Just to add that the clip that holds it in place was pretty loose on myne so the drive did keep coming loose. I bent the clip out a bit so that it holds better and it seems okay now.


----------



## Infin1ty101

Got it, thank you, also complete side note here, but have either of you experienced the drive always running at max speed? I got the silverstone sob02 and I swear it's the loudest drive I've ever heard


----------



## bichael

Sounds a bit of an odd problem, is it the same with all disk types and all software? No ideas really other than might be worth contacting Silverstone?

I took my bluray out of an old laptop, probably about 7 years old now but still working fine.


----------



## Infin1ty101

Apparently it's a common problem with them. Ah, I'll have to figure something out, thanks


----------



## Ausf

I did the same thing, and used an old laptop drive. I'm not even sure what model it is, it says Slimtype BD E DC6E2LH. It doesn't mention brand on the drive itself. It's fairly quiet. My experience of Silverstone products is that they're overly expensive, and you do not got what you pay for in terms of quality.


----------



## jeff1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckhenry*
> 
> Is your motherboard is ASUS Z170I pro gaming? How about the clearance between cooler and the WIFI GO unit?


Hi ckhenry,

That build is mine. Yes I am using the ASUS Z170I pro gaming motherboard.

The Is-50 cooler clears the rear IO and Wifi GO unit as the cooler fins don't extend all the way back. (i.e. the cooler fins does not cover all of the 120 mm fan)

You can see some more pics of my build in this very same thread. - (post 5578) - http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/5570


----------



## ckhenry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeff1101*
> 
> Hi ckhenry,
> 
> That build is mine. Yes I am using the ASUS Z170I pro gaming motherboard.
> 
> The Is-50 cooler clears the rear IO and Wifi GO unit as the cooler fins don't extend all the way back. (i.e. the cooler fins does not cover all of the 120 mm fan)
> 
> You can see some more pics of my build in this very same thread. - (post 5578) - http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/5570


Thanks for your information.
I had a ID-60 cooler and will try to fit it with ASUS Z270i motherboard, Wish they can match well.


----------



## Infin1ty101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ausf*
> 
> I did the same thing, and used an old laptop drive. I'm not even sure what model it is, it says Slimtype BD E DC6E2LH. It doesn't mention brand on the drive itself. It's fairly quiet. My experience of Silverstone products is that they're overly expensive, and you do not got what you pay for in terms of quality.


I've unfortunately learned this. Oh well, I'll see if there's any solution. Thanks!


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckhenry*
> 
> Thanks for your information.
> I had a ID-60 cooler and will try to fit it with ASUS Z270i motherboard, Wish they can match well.


They match. I have an Asus Z270I, Corsair LPX, ML08, and an ID-60 with a Prolimatech Slim 14,and it all fits.









Sorry for the Potato. I've got to replace the 3 slim fans I installed in the GPU compartment, once I do, I'll take some more detailed shots of the interior, and make an actual build guide.


----------



## Renji84

Construction continues. It came RGB


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/2539458700_1488316553.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/4339197300_1488316557.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/4627758600_1488316561.jpg http://obrazki.elektroda.pl/7207340200_1488316565.jpg





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://filmy.elektroda.net/96_1488316688.mp4


----------



## Lampecap

Hi Guys, Just mounted my new Scythe Big Shuriken 2B on my 6700k in the RVZ02. It managed very well and was even able to overclock a tiny bit on stock voltage. Got a stable 4.4 on 1 core and 4.2 on all cores with peaks at 90c during AIDA64







I'm very pleased with the results so far!

Had 2 orders for the Thermalright AXP 100, but both suppliers let me down after about 1,5 month of complaining. They sadly weren't able to deliver, so I went with the Shuriken and got it the same day. Wondering if the AXP would be capable of more? Anyone have experience with that?


----------



## TheMortalComedy

Hi there, I have been lurking here looking at ideas for my upcoming build, I have chosen the RVZ01 as the chassis, and had a few questions in regards to my planned build,


Spoiler: build



[PCPartPicker part list](https://pcpartpicker.com/list/WLBq9W) / [Price breakdown by merchant](https://pcpartpicker.com/list/WLBq9W/by_merchant/)

Type|Item|Price
:----|:----|:----
**CPU** | [Intel Core i5-7600K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/dQM323/intel-core-i5-7600k-38ghz-quad-core-processor-bx80677i57600k) | $238.75 @ OutletPC
**CPU Cooler** | [Phanteks PH-TC12LS_BK 53.3 CFM CPU Cooler](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/8t648d/phanteks-cpu-cooler-phtc12lsbk) | $39.99 @ Newegg
**Motherboard** | [MSI Z270I GAMING PRO CARBON AC Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/JcVBD3/msi-z270i-gaming-pro-carbon-ac-mini-itx-lga1151-motherboard-z270i-gaming-pro-carbon-ac) | $152.98 @ Newegg
**Memory** | [G.Skill TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/vntWGX/gskill-memory-f43200c16d32gtza) | $184.99 @ Newegg
**Storage** | [Samsung 960 Evo 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/ZNBrxr/samsung-960-evo-250gb-m2-2280-solid-state-drive-mz-v6e250) | $129.99 @ B&H
**Storage** | [Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/MwW9TW/western-digital-internal-hard-drive-wd10ezex) | $49.33 @ OutletPC
**Video Card** | [Asus GeForce GTX 1080 8GB ROG STRIX Video Card](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/v34NnQ/asus-geforce-gtx-1080-8gb-rog-strix-video-card-rog-strix-gtx1080-a8g-gaming) | $639.99 @ SuperBiiz
**Case** | [Silverstone RVZ01B Mini ITX Desktop Case](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/GCfp99/silverstone-case-rvz01b) | $78.99 @ SuperBiiz
**Power Supply** | [Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/CQ648d/corsair-power-supply-cp9020105na) | $119.82 @ Jet
**Optical Drive** | [Silverstone SST-SOB02 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/mr9KHx/silverstone-optical-drive-sstsob02) | $144.99 @ B&H
**Operating System** | [Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM 64-bit](https://pcpartpicker.com/product/wtgPxr/microsoft-os-kw900140) | $88.58 @ OutletPC
| *Prices include shipping, taxes, rebates, and discounts* |
| Total (before mail-in rebates) | $1888.40
| Mail-in rebates | -$20.00
| **Total** | **$1868.40**
| Generated by [PCPartPicker](http://pcpartpicker.com) 2017-03-01 16:10 EST-0500 |


My main questions are in regards to case fans and clearances with CPU cooler and GPU, and about macimizing Cooling when the system is oriented in the horizontal layout.

So for Case Fans I was wondering what would be the more optimal sizes and fan if I use the TC12LS CPU cooler and running the strix 1080 GPU, would I be able to fit 120x25s or would there be clearance/airflow restriction issues?

And with it being in the horizontal position would I want to run High Static Pressure chassis fans over the GPU to ensure enough airflow and cooling?


----------



## sneakablez

Just a curious question regarding the ML08/RV02 2.5" drive brackets. If I use x2 2tb HDD on those tool free brackets wont it damage the PCB of the drives due to the 4 hard pressure plastic that tightens the drives on the bracket? They are quite very pointy and hard pressure plastic which I kinda fear damaging the hdd drives in the long run. SSD 2.5 imo might be okay since there's a plastic casing.


Anyone noticed any hard marks on the pcb of a normal 2tb hdd after a while?

Also kinda little bothers me why these two drive brackets are mis-aligned together. I wonder somehow.... is the other bracket blocking something if they were aligned together?


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneakablez*
> 
> Anyone noticed any hard marks on the pcb of a normal 2tb hdd after a while?


There are definitely marks on the SSD casing from the brackets. They are pretty bad. You could easily fit twice as many 2.5" drives in that location, or 2x3.5" drives, but they chose these things. As for 2.5" HDD though, they go in upside down, with the PCB facing up.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneakablez*
> 
> Also kinda little bothers me why these two drive brackets are mis-aligned together. I wonder somehow.... is the other bracket blocking something if they were aligned together?


GPU bracket.


----------



## bichael

What sort of hard disk temperatures are people getting in the RVZ02 with it horizontal? I'm getting around 55oC when gaming. Max operating temps according to specs are 55oC for my SSHD and 70oC for the SSD which suggests I'm on the limit.

My situation is definitely less than ideal (30oC ambient, no cpu fan, two disks stacked on each other) but not sure whether I should try to improve (maybe insulate behind the gpu?!) or just leave it as is - disk temps are around 45oC normally which should be fine. Was hoping a fullcover waterblock would help - which it probably has - but guess there is still quite a lot of heat coming off the back of the gpu.


----------



## Quaddamage1080

Hello all! I made an account on here for this question. I just completed a RVZ02 build with a 7700(non K) and a cryoirg c7cooler. In games like the division I am hitting 85c! Im just wondering if any one on here has the same cooler and is reaching lower temperatures. I will try to reapply thermal paste and look for other improvements.


----------



## bichael

The C7 is a small cooler so if it's keeping it <85 and quiet then you don't necessarily have a problem, though will be interesting to see what others are getting.

Check what voltage the chip is getting using hwinfo. Different generation obviously and I'm not familiar with KabyLake really but with my 4790nonK the motherboard was giving it way more voltage than necessary so I was able to undervolt it quite significantly even while extending the max turbo across all cores.

And welcome to the club! Feel free to share pics and details of your build, always nice to see.


----------



## Quaddamage1080

Thanks for the reply. I was under the impression that 85c for a core was pretty bad! I reapplied thermal paste and have been running the case with no side panels on and the max core temp was 78c. Kinda nervous to put side panels back on now! Thought crossed my mine to just drill a fan on top of the side panel in front of the cpu. My evga ftw 1080 runs perfectly fine maxing out 75c with no side panel on. Although Im returning it tomorrow for a 1080 ti


----------



## Ausf

85 is a little high, but still under the 100 maximum for the 7700. You can try a higher TDP rated cooler if it bothers you. The C7 is only rated at 100W.


----------



## Quaddamage1080

Can a better cooler fit in the RVZ02?


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quaddamage1080*
> 
> Can a better cooler fit in the RVZ02?


Sure can. ID-Cooling IS-60, Thermalright AXP-100, or the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 rev. B should all be upgrades that will fit, depending on RAM height. Moreover, if you throw on something like a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 12, you'll see an even bigger drop in Temps. I have an IS-60 + Vortex, and my load temps don't go above about 75*c, but I haven't overclocked/stress tested my 7600k yet.


----------



## Quaddamage1080

Thanks! Time to check if my Corsair vengeance lpx memory will fit with this. Have any idea?
Edit: I bought your same set up. Will take off the memory heatsink if I have to.
Edit 2: wait a minute I just bought the Ultra sleek vortex 14! Do you know if this will work with the ID-cooling IS 60?


----------



## Ausf

Fitment depends on your motherboard and the CPU and other component placement. Some coolers are nowhere near the RAM, so pretty much anything will fit. Others hover directly over it. Some boards have sound, network, or heatsinks in the way, so it's impossible to say if it will fit or not.


----------



## Quaddamage1080

Can you buy the window side panel separately? Thinking of cutting the top off of mine for better gpu ventilation.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote isn't edit


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quaddamage1080*
> 
> Can you buy the window side panel separately? Thinking of cutting the top off of mine for better gpu ventilation.


You would probably have to email silverstone if you wanted to do that if you can't find it on their website. They had reps in the thread, but I don't think it's actively monitored. You could also try something like this, instead. If you do, I recommend this fan, but if your video card is too tall you might need some of these/these. An EVGA FTW 1080 is in this category, sadly :/

In regards to your previous question, I have Corsair LPX and it fits under an IS-60/Vortex 14* on an ASUS Z270i, but there's no room between them whatsoever. There's not any force involved, but there's definitely contact.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quaddamage1080*
> 
> Thanks! Time to check if my Corsair vengeance lpx memory will fit with this. Have any idea?
> Edit: I bought your same set up. Will take off the memory heatsink if I have to.
> Edit 2: wait a minute I just bought the Ultra sleek vortex 14! Do you know if this will work with the ID-cooling IS 60?


I originally meant to say Vortex 14, not 12. You're fine, I'm sure.


----------



## Quaddamage1080

I have been thinking of that case mod! I might do that, but why would I need those cables you linked to on ebay? Thanks for all the help btw:thumb:


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quaddamage1080*
> 
> Thanks! Time to check if my Corsair vengeance lpx memory will fit with this. Have any idea?
> Edit 2: wait a minute I just bought the Ultra sleek vortex 14! Do you know if this will work with the ID-cooling IS 60?


I have the Corsair vengeance lpx and it fits beneath my Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev B and I can't think it wouldn't fit underneath any lowprofile cooler.

Mounting an 140mm x 140mm x 13mm fan (an Raijintek AG14013MMSPAB) to the Shuriken instead of the stock fan failed,
because the side panel has some pins at the inside to hold the dustfilter of which one collides with the fanblades near the rear of the case.
This of course counts only for an ASUS Z170I Pro Gaming, the said cooler and fan, in the windowless ML08 (which is same as the RVZ02 from the sides, I think).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> In regards to your previous question, I have Corsair LPX and it fits under an IS-60/Vortex 14* on an ASUS Z270i, but there's no room between them whatsoever. There's not any force involved, but there's definitely contact.
> I originally meant to say Vortex 14, not 12. You're fine, I'm sure.


Good to hear a 140mm fan can fit other configurations.

While gaming my i7-7700k hits 80°C too, but I take a guess and say it is the bad thermalpaste between die and headspreader. I will post my results when I have successfully delidded it.


----------



## ckhenry

Dear all,

I just build my RVZ02 with Asus z270i and 7700k CPU.

The ID cooling IS-60 can be installed but not perfect. The clip of original fan just touch my ram ( Kingston hyperx fury 2400 8g).

I proceed a stress test with Aida 64 for CPU, the average temp is about 80-85 degree, max to 90-95.
In idle, about 30-35 . In gaming (Biohazard7），about 55-65.

I will re-install my cooler and test again in due time.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quaddamage1080*
> 
> I have been thinking of that case mod! I might do that, but why would I need those cables you linked to on ebay? Thanks for all the help btw:thumb:


You would only need them if you used an exceptionally tall video card. The PCI-E cables that power my EVGA FTW card physically stop one of those installed fans from spinning. If you end up doing the mod and you don't end up having the same problem, great! If you do, those cables were the lowest profile ones I could find, so I shared.


----------



## Quaddamage1080

Ok that makes sense! I did notice my PCI-E cable being pushed down with the case closed. My friend has a dremel thankfully. What bit did you use to cut open the top of the case? Would it be the same for the plastic window part?


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quaddamage1080*
> 
> Ok that makes sense! I did notice my PCI-E cable being pushed down with the case closed. My friend has a dremel thankfully. What bit did you use to cut open the top of the case? Would it be the same for the plastic window part?


I didn't do the actual case mod myself. I outsourced it to a Dremel-owning friend. He used a few brown discs over the course of the mod, and he wore the first one down to almost nothing. I wouldn't know what to use for the plastic bits. I have the version with the removable screen, so it's primarily just steel underneath.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Good to hear a 140mm fan can fit other configurations.


The Prolimatech Vortex 14 is an odd beast, and perfect for SFF builds. It being 15mm thick is obviously a necessity unless you sacrifice on the passive side of the cooler, but it's also a 140mm fan with mounting screws that'd match a 120mm fan. Thus, replacing a 120mm fan, like the one that would come with any of the coolers I'd recommended, should always work, albeit with some elbow grease and maybe poked fingers. I just wish Noctua made either 120mm or 140mm fans that were 15mm thick, 'cause their fans tend to have high static pressure without sounding like a Cessna taking off.


----------



## Quaddamage1080

Just ordered 2 of those fans you recommended. Im thinking of getting a 1080 ti so I will need the cooling. If at some point I can get my hands on those low profile pci-e cables I'll order a third. I was thinking of just cutting the top piece of the plastic off and putting the two fans on the left side. I will post pics of my build in a couple days! Oh by the way, how long are the cables that come with the fans? Long enough to connect them to my motherboard without any extensions?


----------



## Broadmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> The Prolimatech Vortex 14 is an odd beast, and perfect for SFF builds. It being 15mm thick is obviously a necessity unless you sacrifice on the passive side of the cooler, but it's also a 140mm fan with mounting screws that'd match a 120mm fan. Thus, replacing a 120mm fan, like the one that would come with any of the coolers I'd recommended, should always work, albeit with some elbow grease and maybe poked fingers. I just wish Noctua made either 120mm or 140mm fans that were 15mm thick, 'cause their fans tend to have high static pressure without sounding like a Cessna taking off.


Noctua did show off a lot of slim 15mm fans at Computex 2016, but haven't released anything about them since. They have a page about all the products they showed here: http://noctua.at/en/noctua-at-computex-2016

It would be great if they would hurry off, as there really isn't no high quality slim fans on the market. And I wan't to buy the successor to their NH-L12 cooler they showed off.


----------



## Gdourado

Hi, how are you?
I am looking into the rvz01.
From what I see on old reviews, the nt06 by Silverstone was the best cpu cooler for the case.
I am wondering if that is still the case in 2017, or of there are currently better options for that case.
Also, will open air triple fan gpus work ok in the Case? Or is a reference blower card a necessity?

Thank you.
Cheers


----------



## Renji84

My i7 7700K in RVZ02



Version without modification, not OC


Version with modifications, not OC


Version without modification, and OC to 4,7GHz


Version with modifications, and OC to 4,7GHz


----------



## Talis

Very good outcome I might say! And good to see someone uses Linpack for testing.
Busts most intel builds testet with Prime95 in no time.
Did you cut the sidepanels too or where does your mod draws the air from?
Is the CPU delidded?


----------



## Renji84

No, the processor was not scalping. But it certainly will. Fans inject into the air. A warm air comes out the chimney top.

The modification is not yet complete. Changing fan CPU cooler, on vortex slim 140mm.

The link to the album all reconstruction.
https://goo.gl/photos/d4Ud9SXLGuwpTRNJA


----------



## sneakablez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renji84*
> 
> No, the processor was not scalping. But it certainly will. Fans inject into the air. A warm air comes out the chimney top.
> 
> The modification is not yet complete. Changing fan CPU cooler, on vortex slim 140mm.
> 
> The link to the album all reconstruction.
> https://goo.gl/photos/d4Ud9SXLGuwpTRNJA


This is really looking good mod tbh.









What is that white plastic? Seems the fit right exactly into it. Is that 3D Printed parts or just some plastic mod?


----------



## Quaddamage1080

Okay accidentally ordered an extra ID cooling is 60. Anyone like to buy it from me so you don't have to wait for the long shipping?


----------



## Renji84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneakablez*
> 
> This is really looking good mod tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that white plastic? Seems the fit right exactly into it. Is that 3D Printed parts or just some plastic mod?


This is not 3d print. This is done sheets of polystyrene (PS - [CH 2 CH (C6H5)] n). Cut, glued, painted.


----------



## Gamer388

Hey all,
I build a computer with the RVZ01 case.
I was wondering if you can replace the case wires (audio, usb3.0 and IO wires) which are very long by shorter one.
The length of the USB3.0 wire is way too long for such a small case, you can almost reach the opposite side lol
My PSU is a Corsair SF450.

I want to reduce cable clutter.
I was considering buying shorter SATA power and data cables to replace the one I use now with my PSU.

I found this cable to power the HDD above the PSU (10cm long) : https://www.moddiy.com/products/6%252dPin-Modular-Power-Supply-Sleeved-Cable-to-SATA-Connector.html
To power the two HDD near the GPU I was thinking to use cable like this : https://www.moddiy.com/products/Dual-SATA-to-PCIE-6%252b2-Pin-Adapter-Cable-%2816cm%29.html
But maybe it'll be too short I don't know.

Or a cable like this : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00414OIZ4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A30IE0XRUG4KOB

I'm also looking for shorter 24 pins ATX cable but seems that it doesn't exist in version shorter than 25cm.
Maybe this one is better than the stock I'm using right now : http://www.corsair.com/en-us/type-3-sleeved-black-24pin-atx-cable (not compatible with my PSU model but it should be better in terms of place taken by the ATX wire no ?)


----------



## Evocatorum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> [*] *Does i7-6700K throttle with Intel stock cooler?*
> [/LIST]


You're dealing with an ultra-high performance chip that pushes the power threshhold of the standard heatsink (which really should be WAY bigger). If you want performance out of that, and by performance I mean OCing, you absolutely HAVE to go H2O. If this is your first K-series processor, you should do some research in the different H2O systems out there. If I'm not mistaken, you can get near 7Ghz outta that thing if you set up the right system. You spent the money, now have the fun.


----------



## JTJJ

Started some case modding today

Here are some teasers


----------



## madhamster

Hello Raven owners! I'm new to the forum and to building a PC, but I've spent the past couple of months researching, learning and getting ready to build my very first system to replace both my Xbox 360 and my 5-year-old laptop. I'm planning on building in the RVZ01 and have my parts list just about finalised (over here on PCPartPicker for your reference; https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/8Kf4m8) but I have some questions that have been floating around in my head that I'd like to ask first please.


I'm not planning on overclocking my CPU and therefore will be using Intel's stock cooler. Do I still need to concern myself with finding some low-profile RAM to fit in this case? I've had a good look at my proposed mobo (MSI B250I Gaming Pro) and I don't think they'll interfere with one another...but as a newbie to all this, I could be mistaken!

I'm aware Silverstone have invented an SFX-L PSU so the larger fan = lower fan speed =quieter operation. I'm not overly concerned with noise (mostly since I have no point of reference since this is my first build!) so is there any reason to still choose an SFX PSU, or should I just go for the SFX-L?

Is there a recommended build order for this case? I've been watching Youtube videos of people using the RVZ01 and some have put the mobo in first, others the PSU. Which way will be easier for me? It's also worth mentioning I likely won't be buying my GPU right away, but it shouldn't be too much of a fiddle to install later, right?

I may decide to - either before I build for the first time or a bit later in the future - install some different case fans with snazzy LEDs just because showing off and having a bit of fun







As I understand, the case comes with two fans pre-installed and a fan splitter cable which I'll need since my mobo only has one fan header. If I add in the third case fan, what do I need to run the three fans from a single header? Is there such a thing as a three-way splitter, or do I run another splitter from the first splitter? You can so tell I'm new to all this...








Thanks in anticipation of any help you can offer, no doubt I'll think of some more things to ask before long!


----------



## warmon6

Long time lurker to the forums and this thread (could of thought i posted he before....) but I guess i should show my raven rvz01 (haven't updated picks in a long time as it's almost 2 years old now but the specs are mostly upto date.

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/PPd6Mp

To answer your question madhamster

1. if your sticking with the stock cooler, then you shouldn't have to worry about ram height. Unless you can find some ram taller than 80mm (thats some tall ram), i think you'll be just fine.

2. Nope. It would be personal preference if you wanted a SFX instead of a SFX-L psu as this point. I'm running a sfx in my raven but i got that before the SFX-L were out.

3. In my personal opinion, it's easier to start with the motherboard first then the PSU as it'll give you room to install the motherboard and route cables (mainly the front panel and usb cables) behind the psu.

As for the gpu addition later on down the road, its really really easy. just remove the gpu compartment, install gpu, route power cables to where you like them be, and place the entire compartment in and your good to go.

4. while there is such things as a 3 way splitter https://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Technology-Sleeved-Splitter-CPF02/dp/B00HJOJS9O

I was simply lazy (had one on hand) and just connected another 2 way splitter with the case provided splitter so i would control my 3 pwm fans (Deepcool GS 120 fans)


----------



## Broadmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhamster*
> 
> I'm aware Silverstone have invented an SFX-L PSU so the larger fan = lower fan speed =quieter operation. I'm not overly concerned with noise (mostly since I have no point of reference since this is my first build!) so is there any reason to still choose an SFX PSU, or should I just go for the SFX-L?


I think its quite the opposite, why choose an SFX-L?. Corsair's SFX PSUs are very silent and effective, and the fans hardly ever says anything, so I can't really see why anyone would buy a larger PSU. After all, there is no difference between a 92mm and a 120mm fan, when they aren't spinning.
I've got an i5-6500 and a RX 480 in a RVZ01, and my Corsair SF450 never spins up. Only time it does, my GFX is getting thrashed under OC and it's fans several times louder than the PSU.
Also, an SFX-L power supply will take up valuable space that could have been used for cables.


----------



## madhamster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warmon6*
> 
> ...To answer your question madhamster...


Welcome to the forums and thankyou very much for taking the time to answer my questions, you've been very helpful. Good to know I don't have to worry too much about RAM selection and to find that fan cabling isn't as complicated as I'd feared! I've seen a lot of people squirrel cables away behind the PSU - seems like a very handy unintended feature in the case! - so I think I will definitely follow that build order









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broadmonkey*
> 
> I think its quite the opposite, why choose an SFX-L?


Thankyou for sharing your experiences with SFX PSUs Broadmonkey, I'll go take another look at the Corsair ones. I had been planning to get the RX 480 myself; still waiting for a little more info on what the 580 will be when it launches soon, but suspect I may stick to my original choice. Left it off my parts list for now 'cause I'm impatient to get building! Can always plop it in later


----------



## Ausf

There's plenty of room for cables with the SFX-L, but one thing to consider is that they tend to make noise. The fan makes a clicking sound sometimes, and some also have a coil whine. When it's off, it's completely silent.


----------



## antilles

Hi all! First off I'd just like to thank everyone who's contributed to this amazing resource. It's so helpful it's overwhelming.

Really the only question I have left is about the fans. 25mm fans will work fine with a two slot GPU, correct? Above the CPU, 83mm clearance and a 58mm Shuriken means a 25mm fan fits too, right? And the increased positive pressure and fresher air coming in help? Or would they interfere with each other? The Raijintek Pallas with a full profile fan could be another option at 80mm but the Scythe is so much easier to get and seems to perform better.

Also, does skipping the optical drive impact dust very much? I might like to add one when/if a slot loading 4K BR comes out but I can't really see much use for one before then. It would be nice if they had a 3.5" drive cage for that slot.

I'll add my build to everyone else's:

Case: Silverstone FTZ01S Mini ITX Desktop Case
Motherboard: Asus ROG STRIX Z270i Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
CPU: Intel Core i7-7700 3.6GHz Quad-Core
CPU Cooler: Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM
Thermal Compound: ARCTIC MX4 4g Thermal Paste
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-2133
Storage: Samsung 850 EVO 1TB M.2-2280 SSD
Seagate 2TB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
Seagate 2TB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB FE
Power Supply: Corsair SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Modular SFX PSU
Optical Drive: Silverstone SST-SOB02 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer
Case Fan: Akasa AK-FN058 57.5 CFM 120mm Fan


----------



## Pandora's Box

How big of a video card can you fit in the RVZ02? This much


----------



## Talis

Good to know! This is a MSI 1080ti?
Did anyone try an Asus Strix or an EVGA FTW3 already?
There is a list in the first post, but I think we should make a better one, were it is stated what has been tested to fit in a case.
Nobody searching for a fitting part will find this pictures above for example.

Anyway, back to the M.2 SSD heat problems. I tested and here are my results, same like in the thread which was linked back then:
On the left without heatsinks, on the right with heatsinks. I tried multiple times in quick succession with quite the same result.


And all i did was this:

Not the most beautiful, but it does the job and will not be seen unless the case is opened - this is enough for me.
I ordered these as they were the best I could find to fit the case while ordering in a store I knew.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Good to know! This is a MSI 1080ti?
> Did anyone try an Asus Strix or an EVGA FTW3 already?
> There is a list in the first post, but I think we should make a better one, were it is stated what has been tested to fit in a case.


Yup, i had a Strix in mine, it was as big of a card as you can get...fit no problem


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Yup, i had a Strix in mine, it was as big of a card as you can get...fit no problem


But this isn't an 1080*ti* Strix, is it?
The 1080ti Strix is 0.5 inch / 1.25cm thicker than the previous models...
Well, my order is already in progress, I'll post the results here when it arrives in some weeks.


----------



## Pandora's Box

That's a MSI Gaming X GTX 1080 TI

I actually leave the case cover off that covers the GPU side. Temps are much lower with it off and it doesnt look too bad at all. Also helps keep my NVME drive cool too.


----------



## yensteel

Just double checking, Do most motherboards allow the NVME drive to be inserted at the back without removing it entirely? Is the cutout in the back big enough?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yensteel*
> 
> Just double checking, Do most motherboards allow the NVME drive to be inserted at the back without removing it entirely? Is the cutout in the back big enough?


Most do and yes the cutout is big enough


----------



## yensteel

Sweet


----------



## Talis

For my Asus Z170I Pro Gaming the cutout is not big enough. I can't reach the screw wich holds the 80mm m.2 card.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Most do and yes the cutout is big enough


Depends on the Mobo's layout, my Asus Z170i had the M.2 on the edge so you cannot get access to it without removing the Mobo, see pic


----------



## zillo77

Hi everyone,

I need advice on a GTX 1080 purchase for the RVZ01.

Been looking at:

1. Gigabyte GTX1080 Windforce
2. Evga GTX 1080 OC
3. Gainward GTX1080 Phoenix (maybe too tall?)

Which would be the best? Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## JTJJ

Asus rog strix, it has two fan headers for fan mod on the top. Temps fall about 15c with it.

Sry was thinking about rvz02


----------



## zillo77

Ok. I dont think the Strix will fit the rvz01.


----------



## JTJJ

Isn't rvz01 bigger? Assuming it is I would think it would fit

Ok, quick googling gave the max gpu size for rvz01 330mm, 73mm, 149mm so bigger gpus will fit


----------



## Talis

did anyone try the new 1080TI strix in an rvz02/ml08? could be too big couldn't it?


----------



## JTJJ

From the specs that I googled before it was too wide, it is about 2.5 slot

Max width is 43mm, strix 1080ti is 525mm
Strix 1080 is 40mm

So 1080ti strix is too large :/

I'm thinking about modding the case but titan xp would fit so maybe I will buy that or just wait for next generation. Or maybe amd is really going step up their game


----------



## madhamster

Please may I ask some RVZ01 owners for help with GPU selection? I've chosen the RX 480 for my first build, but would like to be doubly-sure I'm choosing one that actually fits and get some recommendations.

The case manual states that the max length is 330mm, max width with bracket is 131.6mm (without is 149.3mm) and total thickness limitation is 68mm. Just from having a quick look on PCPartPicker, I've seen the following thus far. I've taken the GPU dimensions from the manufacturer's websites and included them here, from narrowest to widest.

Gigabyte Radeon RX 480 G1 Gaming 8G L:232mm W:116mm D:40mm
XFX Radeon RX 480 8GB GTR L:280mm W:124mm D:40mm
MSI Radeon RX 480 8GB ARMOR 8G OC L:269mm W:125mm D:38mm
PowerColor Red Devil Radeon™ RX 480 8GB GDDR5 L:310mm W:128mm D:38mm
ASUS ROG Strix RX480 8G or 08G L:298mm W:134mm D:40mm
MSI RADEON RX480 GAMING X 8G L:276mm W:140mm D:42mm

I am left little uncertain by an earlier post I read when searching the thread for anyone else using the RX 480 though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vf2ss*
> 
> I would not recommend installing a GPU with a card height greater than 4.5 inches (~115 mm). Personal experience with the RVZ01 has shown me the issue is the position of the internal plug. I recently purchased an XFX RX 480 with a reported board height of 4.88" which will not fit, and i see the MSI has a board height of 5.51". The card I have installed now has a card height of 4.38" and fits just fine.


Which would then make the Gigabyte my only viable choice at just 1mm over his recommendation? I'm a first time builder, so do GPUs always have the plug in the same location? Surely Silverstone would have taken that into account when publishing max dimensions...? Is there any way around a protruding plug, like some sort of right-angled adapter or some such?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broadmonkey*
> 
> ...I've got an i5-6500 and a RX 480 in a RVZ01...


Hi again, Broadmonkey. May I ask which RX 480 you selected for your build? Thanks


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTJJ*
> 
> From the specs that I googled before it was too wide, it is about 2.5 slot
> 
> Max width is 43mm, strix 1080ti is 525mm
> Strix 1080 is 40mm
> 
> So 1080ti strix is too large :/


Well, the MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming X 11G is ~ 510mm and fits as stated


Spoiler: here:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> How big of a video card can you fit in the RVZ02? This much


----------



## JTJJ

I dont't beliebe my eyes!







beliebering is too much!


----------



## Broadmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhamster*
> 
> Hi again, Broadmonkey. May I ask which RX 480 you selected for your build? Thanks


Yeah, I got an MSI RX480 Gaming X 8G.
It fits just fine, but you have to remove the power socket at the back, and let it stick out the case to make it fit. But I think this is the... case for a lot of the wider cards.
It really isn't that big of a deal, and pretty easily something you can forget about, once your setup is done.

One thing to note, is that the MSI cooler has the heat fins laid out horizontally. That means the air will get pushed out back of the case and to the front. It creates a pocket of hot air, that can't easily escape. When I put my hand to the fan nearest the back of the case, I can only feel cold fresh air coming in. At the fan on the front, it's a mix of both fresh air and hot air being recirculated from inside the case.
So I think a card like the Asus ROG might be a better card, as its fins goes vertically. It would push the air to the top of the case, where there is a lot of ventilation. Just a thought.
I got the MSI for cheap though, so no regrets.


----------



## Zara

Greetings, I am a new user to Overclock.net and it is because I'd like to build my first gaming PC ever!
I'd just like to thank all of you who have been contributing great experiences to this thread.

I am planning on building in a ML08. Below is my build so far, and with that, I hope to play some current games at max/ultra settings.
However, I will not try to overclock my CPU or GPU as a casual gamer. I am also not trying to do any modding with the case.

One of the biggest issues people raise is cooling.
(1) PCPartPicker reminded me my CPU cooler may be too large, therefore I was thinking of replacing the fan with Noctua NF-F12 iPPC 3000 rpm. Someone built this way and said it barely fits. Have people got better CPU cooler ideas?

(2) Will my build make too much noise/be too hot all the time?

(3) Any suggestions on my build, like saving cost here and there, or if I picked a particularly poor component?

*Case:* Silverstone ML08
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-7600K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler:* Deepcool GABRIEL 61.9 CFM CPU Cooler
*Motherboard:* ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Video Card
*RAM:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory
*Primary Storage:* Samsung 960 Evo 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive
*Secondary Storage:* Hitachi Travelstar 1TB 2.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*PSU:* Silverstone 500W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply

Thank you so much for reading my post!


----------



## Talis

Heard that the gabriel should not be that good, you may want to consider the scythe big shuriken 2 rev b or the zalman CNPS8900 Quiet.

for ram I had problems with the ripjaw because they didn't fit beneath the big shuriken 2. so consider some like the Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Vengeance LPX, which I use.


----------



## madhamster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broadmonkey*
> 
> Yeah, I got an MSI RX480 Gaming X 8G.
> It fits just fine, but you have to remove the power socket at the back, and let it stick out the case to make it fit. But I think this is the... case for a lot of the wider cards.
> It really isn't that big of a deal, and pretty easily something you can forget about, once your setup is done.
> 
> One thing to note, is that the MSI cooler has the heat fins laid out horizontally. That means the air will get pushed out back of the case and to the front. It creates a pocket of hot air, that can't easily escape. When I put my hand to the fan nearest the back of the case, I can only feel cold fresh air coming in. At the fan on the front, it's a mix of both fresh air and hot air being recirculated from inside the case.
> So I think a card like the Asus ROG might be a better card, as its fins goes vertically. It would push the air to the top of the case, where there is a lot of ventilation. Just a thought.
> I got the MSI for cheap though, so no regrets.


Thanks for responding, Broadmonkey







I'm gazing at the pics of the rear of the case on Silverstone's website, but I have no idea what I'm trying to imagine, haha! Can you please describe what you mean in a bit more detail for me? Is that what user Vf2ss was talking about in the post I quoted in my last post, or is that something else? Does it hang out by much and would it make my system any more 'delicate' to move between rooms in the house?

Very interesting point about the heat fins, thanks for the great tip! That's exactly the kind of nitty-gritty info I just love to know beforehand, haha







I'll go back and take another look at the cards with that in mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zara*
> 
> However, I will not try to overclock my CPU or GPU as a casual gamer. I am also not trying to do any modding with the case.
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-7600K 3.8GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *CPU Cooler:* Deepcool GABRIEL 61.9 CFM CPU Cooler
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Fatal1ty Z270 Gaming-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
> 
> Thank you so much for reading my post!


Hi Zara, welcome to the forums, I'm new here and preparing for my first build too. Go us!









You mentioned in your post you have no plans to overclock, yet I notice in your parts list you have chosen an overclockable CPU and motherboard. Seems like a waste of money if you have no plans to use those functions - opt for a non-K processor like the i5 7500 and a B250 chipset motherboard instead and save yourself some £££s! Probably won't need the CPU cooler either if you're not overclocking. Have also heard that Corsair are a bit nicer than Silverstone's PSUs if you wanted to change that over - think it's only a page or two back on this forum topic where someone helped me with them









Might help to let people know what resolution and framerate you are aiming for in your gaming to help answer questions on performance and heat issues. Are you going to be using your case oriented vertically or horizontally?


----------



## Broadmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhamster*
> 
> Thanks for responding, Broadmonkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gazing at the pics of the rear of the case on Silverstone's website, but I have no idea what I'm trying to imagine, haha! Can you please describe what you mean in a bit more detail for me? Is that what user Vf2ss was talking about in the post I quoted in my last post, or is that something else? Does it hang out by much and would it make my system any more 'delicate' to move between rooms in the house?
> 
> Very interesting point about the heat fins, thanks for the great tip! That's exactly the kind of nitty-gritty info I just love to know beforehand, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go back and take another look at the cards with that in mind.



This is an older picture, but shows how much the power socket is blocked by the GFX. I outlined the bit with a red cirkel.
As you can see it is not much. You should also be able to see the female power socket hanging out of the case to the right.
The cable is just tugged way out of the case, so I had room to take the picture.

I think newer revisions of the case has the hole for the socket moved further to the right, eliminating the problem, but I am not sure.
For reference mine sits it the middle of the case.

It won't make your system more delicate in any way. In essence, it is nothing more than a simple extension cable.

I hope I answered your question.


----------



## Zara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Heard that the gabriel should not be that good, you may want to consider the scythe big shuriken 2 rev b or the zalman CNPS8900 Quiet.
> for ram I had problems with the ripjaw because they didn't fit beneath the big shuriken 2. so consider some like the Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 Vengeance LPX, which I use.


The BIG Shuriken seems like a good choice. Corsair RAM was in my plan all along, now that you mentioned it I will probably just go with it! Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhamster*
> 
> You mentioned in your post you have no plans to overclock, yet I notice in your parts list you have chosen an overclockable CPU and motherboard. Seems like a waste of money if you have no plans to use those functions - opt for a non-K processor like the i5 7500 and a B250 chipset motherboard instead and save yourself some £££s! Probably won't need the CPU cooler either if you're not overclocking. Have also heard that Corsair are a bit nicer than Silverstone's PSUs if you wanted to change that over - think it's only a page or two back on this forum topic where someone helped me with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might help to let people know what resolution and framerate you are aiming for in your gaming to help answer questions on performance and heat issues. Are you going to be using your case oriented vertically or horizontally?


Thanks for the tip on mobo and CPU! It does save nearly $110USD for me.
I hope to play current games at 1080p and 1440p with 50fps or above. Is it possible without overclocking, do you think?
I am still going for GTX 1070, will the saving on CPU be a huge factor? I will be placing my case vertically.
Thanks again!


----------



## zillo77

IMG_2116.JPG 265k .JPG file


Asus Strix 1080 Dimensions: 4 x 13,4 x 29,8 cm. (H x W x L)

Got a good offer on a Asus Strix 1080. But still afraid that it is too wide for my FTZ01. Especially with wiring. But the power sockets are quite recessed. It might work ?

Please verify If possible


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zara*
> 
> The BIG Shuriken seems like a good choice. Corsair RAM was in my plan all along, now that you mentioned it I will probably just go with it! Thanks!
> Thanks for the tip on mobo and CPU! It does save nearly $110USD for me.
> I hope to play current games at 1080p and 1440p with 50fps or above. Is it possible without overclocking, do you think?
> I am still going for GTX 1070, will the saving on CPU be a huge factor? I will be placing my case vertically.
> Thanks again!


You're welcome.
The CPU will hardly limit your gaming performance noticeably, as long as you take one of the higher clocked i5.


----------



## zillo77

Hi. The Zotac 1080 AMP Extreme did fit In the FTZ01?


----------



## madhamster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broadmonkey*
> 
> 
> This is an older picture, but shows how much the power socket is blocked by the GFX. I outlined the bit with a red cirkel.
> As you can see it is not much. You should also be able to see the female power socket hanging out of the case to the right.
> The cable is just tugged way out of the case, so I had room to take the picture.
> 
> I think newer revisions of the case has the hole for the socket moved further to the right, eliminating the problem, but I am not sure.
> For reference mine sits it the middle of the case.
> 
> It won't make your system more delicate in any way. In essence, it is nothing more than a simple extension cable.
> 
> I hope I answered your question.


Ahhh, all has become clear! You're an angel Broadmonkey, thankyou so much! You've been so very helpful in all your responses, I'm very grateful







I took a look on Silverstone's site and they picture the case with that socket moved to the right as you said, so it should be less of an issue now. Just out of interest, did you happen to notice if the whole extension cable can be re-routed around the case a little differently if needed?

***

Thanks to Broadmonkey's response and some further research, I now understand that it's the power extension cable routed around the inside of the case that Vf2ss was referencing in his post which I'll quote again below. I'm posting my findings here in the hopes it'll be of use to others looking to build in this case and referencing this topic in the future, especially since other posters have been asking about GPU sizes recently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vf2ss*
> 
> I would not recommend installing a GPU with a card height greater than 4.5 inches (~115 mm). Personal experience with the RVZ01 has shown me the issue is the position of the internal plug. I recently purchased an XFX RX 480 with a reported board height of 4.88" which will not fit, and i see the MSI has a board height of 5.51". The card I have installed now has a card height of 4.38" and fits just fine.


This seemed to conflict with the case manual which states that with the GPU bracket installed in the case the maximum allowable width for the card is 5.18". (13.16cm) or up to 5.88". (14.93cm) without the bracket installed. I did a load more research, looking at what cards people had used in their RVZ01 builds over on PCPartpicker and noting the dimensions of each. Finally a Google search turned up a review & build in the RVZ01 over on pcGameware which helped the penny to finally drop for me. I'll quote from them:

*It clearly states within the instructions that the maximum measurements of the graphics card you can install within the RVZ01 is 330mm(L) x 73mm(D), but doesn't tell you the width?!? Our test card, the XFX R9 290X DD Black Edition measures 295mm(L) x 143mm(W) x 42mm(D) which along the length and depth fits perfectly, but the width is very tight. This is due to the PSU extension cable being slightly in the way. When I say it's tight, what I mean to say is you'll be more comfortable with a graphics card approximately 10mm narrower so that you don't cause any unnecessary pressure on the PSU extension cable or graphics card (or yourself!).*

Take a look at the last picture on page 3 of SilentPCReview's...uh...review for the case, captioned 'The bare interior with all the mounts removed.' and you'll see the cable in question starting at the top-left of the case, 3 pins clearly visible on the end of the cable, to the lower-right of the case where the socket is on the exterior. The entire article is well worth a read if you're interested in the RVZ01 as it really goes into detail and helps give you an idea of you way 'around' the case before making a purchase.


----------



## FerryS

Hi guys! I just finish build my PC. Wanna to share my experience with Geforce GTX 1080 and watercooling in this case
I had to cut off the part of the case where the DVD-rom should be located, so that the radiator would be inserted. But I did not do it very carefully. It would be better if I cut out a circle for the fan, not a square. Because of this, I had problems with screws and made scratches.
The second problem was to find the smallest GTX 1080.
In the case of 33 centimeters for the video card so I knew that the radiator would take 12 centimeters and I would have 21 for the card. And you know what I found ...?
Zotac long 21 centimeters (X fit perfectly and left a gap of 3 millimeters
Attachments for SSD and HDD had to be removed so that everything sat smoothly.
I did not have problems with the purchase of 2.5 inch HDD, it was just that I was too lazy to transfer data now and I put my old 3.7 disk ... And he fit
Also in place of the radiator, I drilled holes for better cooling and attached a dust filter. In general, I had a lot of filters, so I filled the entire shell from the inside. I think it looks good

Finaly I have this specs:
CPU: Intel Core i7 7700K
Memory: Corsair DDR4 3200 Mhz 16 GB
GPU : Zotac Nvidia GTX 1080 8 GB Mini
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z270N-WIFI
SSD: Samsung 850 3D NAND 250 GB
HDD: Toshiba 1 TB
PS: Corsair SF Series SF450 - 450 Watt
Cooling: Corsair H55 Series
Case: SilverStone SST-RVZ02B



















P.S Sorry for my English


----------



## Broadmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhamster*
> 
> Ahhh, all has become clear! You're an angel Broadmonkey, thankyou so much! You've been so very helpful in all your responses, I'm very grateful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a look on Silverstone's site and they picture the case with that socket moved to the right as you said, so it should be less of an issue now. Just out of interest, did you happen to notice if the whole extension cable can be re-routed around the case a little differently if needed?


I am very happy I have been able to help you. I've put a fair amount of research in my build before I took the plunge and bought the components, so I am glad I can share my experience.

The cable can be rerouted if needed. As you can see in the picture you mentioned at SilentPCReview, the cable is all around the edge of case. If you wanted you could route it to go beneath the GFX instead (so it would go more in the middle of the case).

Luckily the cable itself won't ever interfere with the GFX, as it is mounted on the opposite side of the case to the GFX (same side as the 2 x 120mm fan mounts). It's only the socket that is a problem. When/if you unscrew the female power socket, to make room for a wider GFX, the cable will have to be unhooked from it's internal mounting clips around the edge, as it's otherwise too short to be pulled further out of the back of the case.
I just fastened the cable to the corners of the 120mm screw holes in the panel. If you want to use a fan, you can fasten it to the unused holes in the fan shroud itself.


----------



## Rvz01e

i Just like to say its been good reading this forum about the rvz01 so much i decided to join, i originally got the rvz01-e but then got another rvz01 after i got a new power supply (sfx size) which was really silly to buy another case.

so my components are

asus z170i
6600k overclocked 4.5ghz, 1.3v
gigabyte 970
corsair sf600 psu
8gb corsair sport ram
2x gentle typhoon fans for gpu intake, on silent setting,
Deepcool Maelstrom 120T water cooler with silver stone fan provided with case.

i checked the water cooler compared to the one silverstone advertised, the specs roughly are the same size, the tubing is not too thick, you just have to get them like a figure 8 bend (no pinching) and screw the radiator to the case.

anyway i tried the Nh-l12 as i was not sure with watercooling and i wanted more air to blow onto the motherboard, but had concerns with overclocking since this has a lower TDP, i couldnt use the 120mm fan provided so i used the slim one that came with the case. i ended up going back to water cooling.

anyway the gpu is around 60-67 degrees (avg 60), cpu maxes at 55degrees, alot of airflow with gentle typhoons,

the psu fan barely needs to spin even though its exhaust is pointing down (vertical with gpu upwards)

im happy with this case you can get alot with 14 liters and its not loud at all being less than 1 meter away.


----------



## madhamster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broadmonkey*
> 
> I am very happy I have been able to help you. I've put a fair amount of research in my build before I took the plunge and bought the components, so I am glad I can share my experience.
> 
> The cable can be rerouted if needed. As you can see in the picture you mentioned at SilentPCReview, the cable is all around the edge of case. If you wanted you could route it to go beneath the GFX instead (so it would go more in the middle of the case).


Yeah, I'm starting to feel like I've spent forever just reading, reading, reading and researching _everything_...phew. I know it's essential since it's my first every build and especially since it's an SFF build at that, too, but...sometimes I get tired of endless data and have to take a few days to just forget about it for a bit, else I reach saturation point. I really don't want the grievance/setback of choosing wrong parts, so I know I'll be glad of it all in the end when I'm proudly looking at my beautiful new system <3 Thanks for taking the time to detail further about the power cable Broadmonkey, much appreciated! Your diagram showed exactly what I had in mind when I asked about it, haha!









***

Back to general questions for any and all RVZ01 owners;

1. I understand open-air cooled GPUs are preferable over blowers in this case, but is a certain number of fans on the card better than other choices? For example, would a card with triple fans be better than dual because more air is being pushed out, or does it not matter? Or would a card that runs a little warmer actually be a good thing, since we need the warm air to rise and exit the case? I understand we're working with a positive air pressure here, but I'm still new to all this so I have only a basic grasp atm.

1a. Also, I notice some GPUs have fan socket on them, so you can connect the case fans directly to them and (I assume) have the two run in tandem. Again, is this a good/necessary/desirable thing with this case and cooling design, or perhaps doesn't matter so much?

2. For GPUs with lighting on, do you find them visible in the RVZ01, vertically oriented, behind the case fans? The magpie in me is tempted by pretty glowy GPUs, oooh...*o*


----------



## Broadmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madhamster*
> 
> 1. I understand open-air cooled GPUs are preferable over blowers in this case, but is a certain number of fans on the card better than other choices? For example, would a card with triple fans be better than dual because more air is being pushed out, or does it not matter? Or would a card that runs a little warmer actually be a good thing, since we need the warm air to rise and exit the case? I understand we're working with a positive air pressure here, but I'm still new to all this so I have only a basic grasp atm.
> 
> 1a. Also, I notice some GPUs have fan socket on them, so you can connect the case fans directly to them and (I assume) have the two run in tandem. Again, is this a good/necessary/desirable thing with this case and cooling design, or perhaps doesn't matter so much?
> 
> 2. For GPUs with lighting on, do you find them visible in the RVZ01, vertically oriented, behind the case fans? The magpie in me is tempted by pretty glowy GPUs, oooh...*o*


1. The amount of fans is not always telling of cooling performance, as a big part of it comes down to the heatsink design. As I said earlier, I have a theory that a card with vertical heatfins is better at pushing the air out of the case than one with horizontal fins. However, a bad cooling solution with vertical fins, is still worse than a good heatsink with horizontal fins.

1a. in normal tower cases, I don't think those extra fan headers is really usable. But in a case like the RVZ01, where there is a compartment for the CPU and one for the GPU, it is golden. It's also partly why I wish I had chosen the Asus Strix card. If you don't have the fan headers that react on GPU temp, you are kinda stuck on relying on either the CPU temp to automatically control the fans, and since the case is in two parts, that is a bad solution.

2. It's pretty visible, but not really if the side with the GPU is facing the wall


----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broadmonkey*
> 
> 1. The amount of fans is not always telling of cooling performance, as a big part of it comes down to the heatsink design. As I said earlier, I have a theory that a card with vertical heatfins is better at pushing the air out of the case than one with horizontal fins. However, a bad cooling solution with vertical fins, is still worse than a good heatsink with horizontal fins.
> 
> 1a. in normal tower cases, I don't think those extra fan headers is really usable. But in a case like the RVZ01, where there is a compartment for the CPU and one for the GPU, it is golden. It's also partly why I wish I had chosen the Asus Strix card. If you don't have the fan headers that react on GPU temp, you are kinda stuck on relying on either the CPU temp to automatically control the fans, and since the case is in two parts, that is a bad solution.
> 
> 2. It's pretty visible, but not really if the side with the GPU is facing the wall


Honestly at that point I'd just get a temperature sensor and make a little pwm fan controller that changes based on temp, and have a bypass switch with a pot to control the fan speed manually.

But that's a lot of work and part of the reason I didn't go with this style of case even though I love how the look, the other part is the limit height for CPU coolers.


----------



## protools1983

Hey guys,

I am offering to sell my modified side panel to the Silverstone ML-08B. You can see it below, I have 3 80mm slim fans with an independent switch to turn them on/off. All you need is a single fan header to power them (preferably directly from your PSU). I am offering to sell in the hopes it will help someone out who wants to use this case with high end parts but don't want to worry about temps. For $50 + shipping I will include the modified side panel as well as an additional unaltered side panel and handle for free. Send me an email at [email protected] if you're interested.


----------



## madhamster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broadmonkey*
> 
> 1. The amount of fans is not always telling of cooling performance, as a big part of it comes down to the heatsink design. As I said earlier, I have a theory that a card with vertical heatfins is better at pushing the air out of the case than one with horizontal fins. However, a bad cooling solution with vertical fins, is still worse than a good heatsink with horizontal fins.
> 
> 1a. in normal tower cases, I don't think those extra fan headers is really usable. But in a case like the RVZ01, where there is a compartment for the CPU and one for the GPU, it is golden. It's also partly why I wish I had chosen the Asus Strix card. If you don't have the fan headers that react on GPU temp, you are kinda stuck on relying on either the CPU temp to automatically control the fans, and since the case is in two parts, that is a bad solution.
> 
> 2. It's pretty visible, but not really if the side with the GPU is facing the wall


1. Thanks for another response Broadmonkey! I was thinking in terms of moving the air out of the case with my question about GPU fans but on reading it again, I really didn't phrase it very well, oops







I just wondered if more GPU fans would help air move out of the case better, since this is a positive pressure design?

1a. I've got my eye on the Strix [translation: I've got it _real bad_ for the Strix and am itching to pull the trigger on that one, hnnnggghh] so that's great to hear!

2. Oh, you are _such_ a wit









Just ordered my first few bits; case, HDD and SATA adapter for the slim ODD and am now starting to get REALLY excited and REALLY nervous, haha. Got the week after next off work, so I have plenty of time to dedicate to building and setting up...can't wait!


----------



## nyk20z3

I am looking to drop back down to mini itx and use a Silverstone RVZ01-E. What kind of 120mm AIO cpu coolers will fit in this case?, i would obviously want to go this route over an low profile cpu cooler if possible.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01-E&area=en


----------



## zackfalcon

I was so very tired of the case feet of the RVZ02, as while it did a good job of keeping it from toppling, it allowed the case to slide back and forth whenever I have to plug or unplug USBs.

So I decided to make a wooden base for it. I used a router to hollow out the side of the wood where the bottom vents go out, so that it doesn't block anything. The base is about 3/4ths of an inch in height, and connects to the bottom of the case via the screw cutouts already present in the panel. There's a metallic lip of sorts that looks similar to where the handle would attach to the top. I drilled through that and used a 3mm tap to create the necessary thread for the screws to go through.

Note that in the RVZ02, the power and reset buttons and wires are down there, great care must be taken to avoid damaging the wires.

With the base attached, I needed nothing more but its own weight (not even rubber pads, which I had planned to add!) to keep steady even when plugging in or removing USB drives. It also frees the lower air filter for easier removal (with the case feet, you had to remove the entire thing because the filter is blocked).

Why not just stick the included rubber feet on the bottom? Because I don't want to make major, permanent changes to the outside panels, and because I like to overly complicate things.

Also because it probably won't be as stable.


----------



## Pendra

It is kinda off-topic but I thought I would pay homage to my old RVZ01, which I liked a lot. So I decided to build one from scratch.

It is smaller, 35x35x10cm (12.25L) only. Also a whole lot lighter. The build with all the components inside weights the same as the RVZ01 case only (~3.8kg). I tried to squeeze in a 5.25 ODD, but it was just too close to the GPU.





Need some additional polish around the bolts and some paint, but I think it worked out pretty well







.


----------



## Rvz01e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I am looking to drop back down to mini itx and use a Silverstone RVZ01-E. What kind of 120mm AIO cpu coolers will fit in this case?, i would obviously want to go this route over an low profile cpu cooler if possible.
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/raven/products/index.php?model=RVZ01-E&area=en


I used a Deepcool Maelstrom 120T for my [email protected], average cooler but it would fit without issues where the hose connect to rad, i had the hose safely bend like a U shape
I had to use the thin fan provided for intake, fan pulling air in between cpu and radiator.
Its similar diamensions to the silverstone one advertised for the case.

Deep cool
Radiator 22mm
Pump 31.5mm


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rvz01e*
> 
> I used a Deepcool Maelstrom 120T for my [email protected], average cooler but it would fit without issues where the hose connect to rad, i had the hose safely bend like a U shape
> I had to use the thin fan provided for intake, fan pulling air in between cpu and radiator.
> Its similar diamensions to the silverstone one advertised for the case.
> 
> Deep cool
> Radiator 22mm
> Pump 31.5mm


I ended up ordering a Cryorig C1 but thanks for the advice.


----------



## general molotof

Good afternoon,
After about two weeks of searching, i concluded to the following mini-ITX system:

CPU: Intel Core i5-6500 3.2GHz
CPU Cooler: Cryorig C1
MOBO: Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB DDR4-2133MHz
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060 6GB
PSU: Corsair SF450 450W
Storage: 2x 120GB Samsung 850 Evo SSD + 1x WD 500GB
CASE: Silverstone RVZ01

I am mainly posting this thread to make sure that there are no incopabilities. I tried my best to avoid them, but there is always a margin of error with the mini-ITX systems.
Silence is important for this built. It is not my top priority (performance is) but its still fairly important. That's why even though the case has 3x120mm fan slots, i intend to install none. Two of the case fans are located at the GPU compartment and they blow air directly to the GPU fans. That's why i think i can go without them, the GPU is fairly close to the openings, and i believe it wll be able to take enough air from the outside. The third fan is located just above from where the CPU heatsink will be, that's why i chose to go with the Cryorig C1 CPU cooler. It's wide enough to cool most of the motherboard and the RAM sticks, and it will also be fairly close to the opening to breathe from the outside. I am not sure if this setup will work. This is my first mini-ITX build and i really do not want to make any silly mistakes! That's why i am asking for help after all.
Also you can see that i am not sure about the exact model of the GPU. I am leaning towards a blower style GPU (propably the ASUS Turbo 6GB or the EVGA equivalent), in order to minimize the temperatures of the rest of the system. But since i will not be installing the case fans, maybe i should go with a model that is open air? I am not really sure.
I am open to any recommendations regarding the parts listed above!
My budget is at 1.000euros, and i already got above it by a small margin... (even though i already own the SSDs and the HDD, so they are not calculated towards the final cost)

Thanks in advance!
Hector


----------



## bichael

If you don't want case fans then get the RVZ02?! Case fans may help make it quieter overall though.

Open air cooler gpu recommended over blower, check reviews / forums to see which brands cooler is rated as the best. Worth comparing if an RX 480/580 is cheaper as performance more or less same as 1060.


----------



## general molotof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> If you don't want case fans then get the RVZ02?! Case fans may help make it quieter overall though.
> 
> Open air cooler gpu recommended over blower, check reviews / forums to see which brands cooler is rated as the best. Worth comparing if an RX 480/580 is cheaper as performance more or less same as 1060.


Thanks for the reply!
Well I checked the RVZ02, and countless other cases as well, I just really like how the RVZ01 looks, so yeah I will be definitely going with the particular case. I just asked if I could go without the fans! It doesn't meen I will do so, I will install them if necessary but I am not in a position to know right now if a GPU will be able to draw it's own air from the outside?
About the GPU, I will be definetely avoiding the RX 500 series. From what I read they are quiet less efficient than their predecessors to achieve higher speeds. And because my current rig is completely AMD and it failed my completely, I want to go Intel/Nvidia this time. Maybe by the time I raise enough money for the GPU (because I will be buying them in parts, with the GPU last) the GTX 2060 is released. I will check it out then.
If open air is recommended, I will have a look then at them. I just though blower would be more appropriate! Thanks again!
Hector


----------



## antilles

The Node 202 is a nice option if you don't want any case fans.

Blower style coolers are noisier and run hotter than open air. There's no advantage to their heat exhaustion in the Z01 because the GPU is in a separate compartment. Also a blower would draw air in, but not open air. Case fans with an open air should let your GPU run cooler and hence quieter overall. I went for be quiet! Silent Wings 3's to keep noise to a minimum.


----------



## general molotof

Ok, since you guys suggested an open air GPU for the RVZ01 here are the GPUs that i find to be the most appropriate. Does anyone have any experiences with this cards? Where i live the EVGA is too damn expensive, so i lean towards the GALAX or the PALIT one. I would like to know though which cooler would perform quieter and better. Does anyone have any experiences?

PALIT GeForce GTX 1060 Dual 6GB (2 fans, no backplate)
Core: 1708/1506Mhz
Memory: 2002Mhz
Bandwidth: 192.2 GB/s
Power Connector: 6-pin

GALAX GeForce GTX 1060 EXOC 6GB (2 fans, has backplate)
Core: 1759/1544Mhz
Memory: 2002Mhz
Bandwidth: 192.2 GB/s
Power Connector: 6-pin

EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 FTW+ Gaming ACX3.0 6GB (2fans, no backplate)
Core: 1860/1632Mhz
Memory: 2002Mhz
Bandwidth: 192.2 GB/s
Power Connector: 8-pin

Also the Silent Wings 3's seem to be a nice case fan option indeed. Would you recommend installing two fans at the GPU compartment or just one? And with a CPU cooler like the Cryorig C1 or the Shadow rock LP the CPU case fan should be left empty?

Thanks in advance!
Hector


----------



## general molotof

What about the scythe slip streams? The slip stream 800 rpm slim one in particular? From what I read they are nearly silent, and at an affordable price! Would I need more airflow?
Thanks!


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *general molotof*
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
> Well I checked the RVZ02, and countless other cases as well, I just really like how the RVZ01 looks, so yeah I will be definitely going with the particular case. I just asked if I could go without the fans! It doesn't meen I will do so, I will install them if necessary but I am not in a position to know right now if a GPU will be able to draw it's own air from the outside?
> About the GPU, I will be definitely avoiding the RX 500 series. From what I read they are quiet less efficient than their predecessors to achieve higher speeds. And because my current rig is completely AMD and it failed my completely, I want to go Intel/Nvidia this time. Maybe by the time I raise enough money for the GPU (because I will be buying them in parts, with the GPU last) the GTX 2060 is released. I will check it out then.
> If open air is recommended, I will have a look then at them. I just though blower would be more appropriate! Thanks again!
> Hector


Hmmm... with no fans at all, (other the than the GPU and PSU Fans), in an open air design the air moving over GPU will more or less be limited to the "warmer" air trapped within the confines of the enclosure. Granted a blower design eliminates the concern but may introduce more noise than you want.

Keep in mind when building in any of the Silverstone cases outlined in this thread, that all fans (if any) should be installed as intake (pulling air into the case). The positive case pressure will push / vent the hot air out through the side vents located around the edges of the case.

As to your question, I was also looking to reduce noise as one of my primary goals (in addition to performance) I'd suggest an open air GPU with along with a nice quality PWM controllable case fan. Even with the case fan running at slower speeds it will still be pulling fresh outside cool air. This combination will be quieter than GPU with a blower. It's the configuration I'm using and I can't hear anything unless I put my ear right up to it. FYI: To ensure quiet operation, I use the configuration settings of the motherboard to control the case and CPU fan speeds.


----------



## general molotof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Hmmm... with no fans at all, (other the than the GPU and PSU Fans), in an open air design the air moving over GPU will more or less be limited to the "warmer" air trapped within the confines of the enclosure. Granted a blower design eliminates the concern but may introduce more noise than you want.
> 
> Keep in mind when building in any of the Silverstone cases outlined in this thread, that all fans (if any) should be installed as intake (pulling air into the case). The positive case pressure will push / vent the hot air out through the side vents located around the edges of the case.
> 
> As to your question, I was also looking to reduce noise as one of my primary goals (in addition to performance) I'd suggest an open air GPU with along with a nice quality PWM controllable case fan. Even with the case fan running at slower speeds it will still be pulling fresh outside cool air. This combination will be quieter than GPU with a blower. It's the configuration I'm using and I can't hear anything unless I put my ear right up to it. FYI: To ensure quiet operation, I use the configuration settings of the motherboard to control the case and CPU fan speeds.


Thank you very much for the answer! I also concluded that in the end an open air will be more appropriate for this case. May I ask which graphics card and case fans you are using? I am leaning towards this model http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/galax-geforce-gtx-1060-ex-oc-6gb.html and as for the case fans http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120-mm-slim.html and I would really like your opinion. The fans are not PWM, but I should be able to control them via the motherboard.And they are dead silent as well!

Another thing is the CPU cooler. I think that the be quiet shadow rock lp is very appropriate, but I am not sure I will be able to install it the way I want, which is the heatsink covering the ram slots. Will I need an additional fan at the slot above the CPU with a cooler like the one a mentioned? Sorry for asking all these questions but this is my first mini itx build and I do not want any nasty surprises.
Thanks in advance!
Hector


----------



## antilles

What about the EVGA SC or SSC? They're significantly cheaper than the FTW where I am, but you should still get the EVGA quality/warranty benefits.

You need a fan on the CPU vent because otherwise there is no pressure differential and the heat generated by all the motherboard components will just collect. A cooler shorter than 58mm lets you use a full size fan, and shorter than 70mm lets you use most low profile fans. PWM is superior for noise, voltage control works but it's much more hit and miss. Should be fine if you have a good mobo I suppose.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *general molotof*
> 
> Thank you very much for the answer! I also concluded that in the end an open air will be more appropriate for this case. May I ask which graphics card and case fans you are using? I am leaning towards this model http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/galax-geforce-gtx-1060-ex-oc-6gb.html and as for the case fans http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120-mm-slim.html and I would really like your opinion. The fans are not PWM, but I should be able to control them via the motherboard.And they are dead silent as well!
> 
> Another thing is the CPU cooler. I think that the be quiet shadow rock lp is very appropriate, but I am not sure I will be able to install it the way I want, which is the heatsink covering the ram slots. Will I need an additional fan at the slot above the CPU with a cooler like the one a mentioned? Sorry for asking all these questions but this is my first mini itx build and I do not want any nasty surprises.
> Thanks in advance!
> Hector


My video card selection may or may not apply to your requirements. In addition to some serious gaming I also use my PC to watch movies on a LG OLED 65" TV. At the time I built my gaming rig the only premium GeForce choices were the GTX960, 970 and 980. The 970 and 980 cost more but I selected the GeForce EVGA GTX 960 4GB SSC because it had the GM206 chip and supported HDCP 2.2 content protection over HDMI "and" because (in addition to the 2.0 HDMI port) it also has DisplayPort 1.2 as well as support for H.265 encoding and decoding. These were all important features to me for taking advantage of watching 4K movies and 4K Youtube videos on my TV via my PC. The 970 and 980 only supported H.265

No worry about the fans not being PWM controlled. Most newer motherboards (mine included) allow for using BIOS voltage to control fan speed instead.

You intended build looks solid. Unfortunately I'm not up to speed on the GTX 1060. Remember, when I built mine I was looking for a dual purpose card (gaming and movies) so my selection criteria may not apply. Problem is.. after gaming on a 65" it kills me to go back to my 24" monitor.

All that being said... I built my rig over a year ago. In the world of computer hardware technology changes super fast. What was cutting edge 90 days ago can be yesterdays hardware. Fortunately with the hardware I selected, and some overclocking... I can still keep up with the best of them! And... I'm still amazed at having 11 seconds from cold boot to gaming thanks to my SSD) Anyway... at the time I did a "ton" of research, read all the articles I could find etc etc. One of the best coolers for the RVZ01, FTZ01 or ML07 was the Cryorig C1 CPU cooler using a 25mm x 140 mm fan. It has 120mm mounting holes and mounts on the case cover opposite the cooler. Anyway... for more specifics on my build and the components and hardware used... as well as some neat modifications I made... just click on the two links in my signature (Skylake Milo Project) to see the component listing and some photos..

Just FYI: You probably already know this... but just in case you weren't aware, the RVZ01, FTZ01 and the ML07 are "identical cases internally"... only the exterior design is different. So... any build tips, fans, coolers etc you read about on the FTZ01 or ML07 will apply to the RVZ01.


----------



## Chris1479

Hey guys, I just wanted to chime in after reading a few hundred pages of comments, my contribution is regarding the FTZ01 / delidding and the TD03 SLIM AiO cooler from Silverstone. I also wanted to add something because of the lack of FTZ01 info on these pages given that most people own the Raven.

My hardware:

CPU: i5 7600K (delidded) @ 4.8GHz / 1.25V. I have stability tested 5Ghz and while it is stable, my Z270i Gaming from ASUS uses stupid voltages up to 1.45V+ for no reason so I had to do it manually.
Core Temp reports average temps of 57 Celsius at 100% load during the AIDA64 CPU/FPU/Cache/System Memory stability test
Idle temp: 34 Celsius

The fan curves and pump curves are extremely relaxed with the CPU cooling (the SLIM+ 25mm Noctua sandwiched together using the bundled Noctua splitter) runs at 30% or is switched off most of the time. The 1070 sits at a solid 100% GPU usage under benchmark conditions in Afterburner with no throttling at a temperature of 70-71 degrees. The loudest component of the system is probably the 3,5" drive. If you were willing to tinker with the fan curves a little more you could improve cooling further, but I don't feel there's any gains left here.

RAM:
16 GB Ballistix Tactical @ DDR4-3000 XMP

GPU: GTX 1070 AERO ITX 8G OC (this is a new mini-ITX version, the shortest 1070 out there I believe at 17.5cm in length)

So now for the weird bit of my build:

1. The TD03 SLIM, despite checking directly with Silverstone, does not fit where you would expect it to fit i.e directly above the CPU. The hoses are far too thick, you couldn't even get close to installing it that way. Consequently (and because there was no way I was returning this thing) I installed the radiator+slim fan in the forward compartment of where a traditional-length GPU would go i.e near where the 8-pin PCI-E connector is normally situated. I don't know if this was intentional by MSI or not but the 1070 fits perfectly, even allowing me to install a full 25mm Noctua onto the TD03 SLIM radiator in addition to the standard 15mm slim fan that comes with the TD03.

While I'm kind of pissed at Silverstone for saying this AiO cooler "fits" in the case (it does, with some creative interpretation of the word "fits"), and the cabling is extremely dense and difficult to deal with overall, I have managed to fit a 3TB 3,5" drive as well as a 500GB SSD in there as well.

The hoses are definitely more taut than I would prefer, but there is no risk of kinking and the temperatures have been superb - bearing in mind this is a delidded 7600K anyway. The other quirk of this build is that I can look directly at the pump through the side of the case as there was no need for an additional case fan where the CPU cooler would otherwise have been situated. The TD03 hoses also make the addition of any further case fans difficult, and since the motherboard sensors report temperatures of 40 degrees or lower I'm content to leave it as is.

2. I installed a second 25mm Noctua into the second GPU slot (i.e directly over the single-fan ITX 1070 to feed it fresh air). The load temperatures are in line with what you would expect in any ATX case, demonstrating that the card hasn't suffered being crammed into the FTZ01. I definitely would consider undervolting the GPU anyway, mostly just for fun, as I'm pretty sure you could probably knock another 10 degrees off and sit around 60 at full load. The GPU is silent or at least indistinguishable from any other component without going into Afterburner and maxing out the fan speed, which never happens during gaming anyway.

Overall the performance, overclocking and looks are superb in the FTZ01. If I was doing it again I'd be half tempted to go with a different AiO that would allow installation directly over the CPU and fit a full length 1080 Ti or so instead. As it is I am really liking this mini-1070 however and will probably keep an eye open for an ITX 1080 Ti should one ever come out.


----------



## general molotof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antilles*
> 
> What about the EVGA SC or SSC? They're significantly cheaper than the FTW where I am, but you should still get the EVGA quality/warranty benefits.
> 
> You need a fan on the CPU vent because otherwise there is no pressure differential and the heat generated by all the motherboard components will just collect. A cooler shorter than 58mm lets you use a full size fan, and shorter than 70mm lets you use most low profile fans. PWM is superior for noise, voltage control works but it's much more hit and miss. Should be fine if you have a good mobo I suppose.


Thanks very much for the GPU inputs! Where i leave EVGA pricing is just really weird. The FTW+ is actually cheaper than some other EVGA models... In the end i might as well buy the card from ebay. I have a sense though that i will be paying a price premium for EVGA, and i do not know if it is worth it (only had ASUS cards before).

Another thing to note is this excellent input from Broadmonkey:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broadmonkey*
> 
> One thing to note, is that the MSI cooler has the heat fins laid out horizontally. That means the air will get pushed out back of the case and to the front. It creates a pocket of hot air, that can't easily escape. When I put my hand to the fan nearest the back of the case, I can only feel cold fresh air coming in. At the fan on the front, it's a mix of both fresh air and hot air being recirculated from inside the case.
> So I think a card like the Asus ROG might be a better card, as its fins goes vertically. It would push the air to the top of the case, where there is a lot of ventilation. Just a thought.
> I got the MSI for cheap though, so no regrets.


I might have to rethink my card selection eventually (the EVGA has vertical fins, but it is not the only one).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> My video card selection may or may not apply to your requirements. In addition to some serious gaming I also use my PC to watch movies on a LG OLED 65" TV. At the time I built my gaming rig the only premium GeForce choices were the GTX960, 970 and 980. The 970 and 980 cost more but I selected the GeForce EVGA GTX 960 4GB SSC because it had the GM206 chip and supported HDCP 2.2 content protection over HDMI "and" because (in addition to the 2.0 HDMI port) it also has DisplayPort 1.2 as well as support for H.265 encoding and decoding. These were all important features to me for taking advantage of watching 4K movies and 4K Youtube videos on my TV via my PC. The 970 and 980 only supported H.265
> 
> No worry about the fans not being PWM controlled. Most newer motherboards (mine included) allow for using BIOS voltage to control fan speed instead.
> 
> You intended build looks solid. Unfortunately I'm not up to speed on the GTX 1060. Remember, when I built mine I was looking for a dual purpose card (gaming and movies) so my selection criteria may not apply. Problem is.. after gaming on a 65" it kills me to go back to my 24" monitor.
> 
> All that being said... I built my rig over a year ago. In the world of computer hardware technology changes super fast. What was cutting edge 90 days ago can be yesterdays hardware. Fortunately with the hardware I selected, and some overclocking... I can still keep up with the best of them! And... I'm still amazed at having 11 seconds from cold boot to gaming thanks to my SSD) Anyway... at the time I did a "ton" of research, read all the articles I could find etc etc. One of the best coolers for the RVZ01, FTZ01 or ML07 was the Cryorig C1 CPU cooler using a 25mm x 140 mm fan. It has 120mm mounting holes and mounts on the case cover opposite the cooler. Anyway... for more specifics on my build and the components and hardware used... as well as some neat modifications I made... just click on the two links in my signature (Skylake Milo Project) to see the component listing and some photos..
> 
> Just FYI: You probably already know this... but just in case you weren't aware, the RVZ01, FTZ01 and the ML07 are "identical cases internally"... only the exterior design is different. So... any build tips, fans, coolers etc you read about on the FTZ01 or ML07 will apply to the RVZ01.


Thanks again for the informative answer Elton Noway! Concerning the GPU i will have to rethink the possibilities (as stated above).

I just want to make clear my view on the CPU cooler so you guys can help me understand if what i think is viable or not.
Let's take the Cryorig C1 for example:

The cooler except for its normal duty which is to keep the CPU cool, it also cools the RAM, and a large portion of the mini-ITX board.

The BeQuiet! Shadow Rock LP is another example:


The Raijintek Pallas a third one:


The way i think it, a cooler like the above can take fresh air directly from the opening above it and cool except for the CPU, a large part of the motherboard and RAM. Problem is that if it is not possible to install the CPU cooler at the appropriate orientation inside the RVZ01, i can't achieve what i have in mind.
So my first question is: Is any of the above setups possible in the RVZ01? I have not yet finished my search on CPU coolers, but i doubt there will be many more with the above specs.
Second question: Is any of the above setups going to be effective, or the benefits are just in my mind?








Third question: If the above configurations are viable for the particular case, do you know of a cooler more appropriate than the ones mentioned?

I thank you so much guys for your helpful answers! You have been most helpful so far!
Thanks in advance!
Hector


----------



## antilles

The Cryorig and the Pallas are more or less the best coolers that fit in this case. The issue they have is with compatibility with _motherboards_, with the C1 having more issues I believe. I was just about to buy the Pallas when I saw here that it didn't work with my Asus Z270i (even though Pcpartpicker said it did). If you search for Pallas and C1 in this thread, someone listed which brands they're compatible with.

As for other coolers, along with maybe the majority here I use the Scythe Big Shuriken 2. It has very few compatibility issues while still being pretty effective. The Shadow Rock LP is quieter (that's its specialty) but not as effective at heat dissipation. The Noctua NH-L12 can fit with a low profile fan. The Silverstone NT-06 is designed for this case: at 82mm tall it pulls air in directly with no other fan running in series, like the Shuriken or Pallas need, but I think overall quality is lower than the other ones.

You can also put a 140mm fan like the Raijintek one on both the case vent and most (?) coolers, but I'm not sure how much tangible benefit you would see.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *general molotof*
> 
> I just want to make clear my view on the CPU cooler so you guys can help me understand if what i think is viable or not.
> 
> Let's take the Cryorig C1 for example: The BeQuiet! Shadow Rock LP is another example: The Raijintek Pallas a third one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way i think it, a cooler like the above can take fresh air directly from the opening above it and cool except for the CPU, a large part of the motherboard and RAM. Problem is that if it is not possible to install the CPU cooler at the appropriate orientation inside the RVZ01, i can't achieve what i have in mind.
> So my first question is: Is any of the above setups possible in the RVZ01? I have not yet finished my search on CPU coolers, but i doubt there will be many more with the above specs.


You are correct in how you are thinking about this. FACT: it all depends on your final motherboard selection. IMPORTANT - The motherboard "design layout" is every bit as important as the cooler or memory selection. Depending on the motherboard design... the location of the CPU and or GPU slots can make your memory choice or cooler selection incompatible. For example, based on the orientation of the CPU slot, the cooler you select might cover the memory slots making low profile memory a must. Or the cooler might extend over the GPU slot making installation of the GPU card impossible.







That said, in an earlier post you mentioned you were looking at getting the Gigabyte GA-H170N-WIFI... if thats the case, comparing component location between your selected board and the one I used make the component locations for CPU, GPU and memory look identical.

I agonized over getting the correct motherboard... for both the specs I wanted as well as being able to fit it in the case and being able to find components that would work with it. Motherboard orientation when installed and its component layout are very important factors to consider. You can see evidence of worry in this older RVZ01 thread
So... after looking through this forum, and speaking from experience seeing that my motherboard layout resembles yours, I'd say "Yes" the Cryorig C1 will work with your motherboard in the RVZ01. Remember the RVZ01 is identical internally to the ML07 and FTZ01.

Personally... I didn't want to risk buying expensive components etc, only to find out they wouldn't work, then have to hassle trying to return them. I decided to take advantage of other forum members by looking at multiple builds that used the motherboard I selected. I then created a list of all the most commonly used components chosen by members. Using this method... I did a search on your motherboard in this forum. So, if you compare all the successful builds you find with your motherboard used in any one of these three cases RVZ01,FTZ01,ML07 - it will guarantee you will have a near painless build providing you choose the same components, or a mix of the same. (near painless... other than going crazy trying to cram everything into such a small case with a big honking heatsink in the way)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *general molotof*
> 
> Second question: Is any of the above setups going to be effective, or the benefits are just in my mind?


Effective?... from an air cooled standpoint... the answer is yes. The benefits are you mention are there with all three coolers. At this point in the process the primary concern will heatsink selection should be: Will the protruding design of coolers heatpipes limit the desired orientation on the board? Is the height of the cooler sufficient for installation of the memory DIMMS? Will the heatsink overhang the GPU slot? Will the installed height of the cooler be too tall for the case? etc... you should be safe with any of the tree you selected, but ideally, finding a member build in this forum with your motherboard and one of these coolers will save you a lot of stress and aggravation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *general molotof*
> 
> Third question: If the above configurations are viable for the particular case, do you know of a cooler more appropriate than the ones mentioned?


The only configuration that would be more effective would be to consider liquid cooling ... and that introduces a whole new can of worms.


----------



## zackfalcon

Hello guys.

Has anybody ever tried drilling into the plastic front of the RVZ02 / ML08?

I wanna see if I can make something like a dot pattern, but I'm not sure what the material's reaction will be - worst case is it crumbles or deforms somehow.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> Has anybody ever tried drilling into the plastic front of the RVZ02 / ML08?
> 
> I wanna see if I can make something like a dot pattern, but I'm not sure what the material's reaction will be - worst case is it crumbles or deforms somehow.


Yep... no problem, the plastic used in these Silverstone cases is quite durable. HOWEVER... there's a right way and a wrong way to drill the case (or any plastic) It's all about using the right tools. Using a normal hand held power drill (corded or cordless) is fine... "providing" it has speed control!

*Rule One*: Never use a twist drill bit you might have laying around. Twist bits are your typical standard everyday drill bit for wood, metal etc) The problem is the angle of the point and the degree of the rack along the shaft are not designed to cut plastic. Twist bits can splinter, crack and ruin the plastic!


Instead... shop around and try to purchase what is known as a dowel bit / spur bit or brad point bit (like the one below on the left), different names but they all look the same. You can also use cone bit / step bit or taper bit, like the one below on the right, but they can be rather expensive and more difficult to find the hole size you want to drill. The biggest advantage to using a spur bit is the needle sharp point allows you to place the drill bit exactly where you want to drill the hole and it won't "walk" or skip across the material as you try to start the hole. If you can't find spur / dowel bits locally, or a a price you can live with, your next best bet is to just buy a drill bit specifically designed for drilling plastic. You can find the "Plas-Drill" on Amazon or on eBay. The advantage to Plas-Drill is you can purchase them individually in the size you need and they tend to cost less than a set of spur bits and way cheaper than a step bit.









*Rule Two*: Use a drill motor with speed control. The reason is because you want to drill plastic at "slower" speeds. If you drill too fast the plastic will MELT and cause the hole edges to deform. It will look nasty and is difficult to clean off the melted edges Faster speeds can also lead to cracking if the bit grabs the material too fast!









Another thing to be aware of when drilling a holes in plastic, (even when using the correct bit) is the plastic can "chip" on the backside as the drill bit exits the hole. The easiest approach to prevent this is to place a small block of wood on the back side of the hole, holding it firmly against the plastic where the drill bit is going to exit the material. (Use caution not to drill into your hand!) If the design of the case is such where you intend to drill it won't allow for you to place a piece of wood against it.... then just try to make sure to slow down as the drill bit exits the hole. Worse case if the drill exits too fast or exits without backing are little tiny chips that can occur around the edges of the hole. The good news is no one will see them because they will all be on the inside of the case.

HINT: For the best results, lay our your design pattern as to where you want to drill the holes. I usually cover the surface area where I'm going to drill with painters tape, or masking tape, or contact paper. This allows me to draw out the design with pencil or pen and eyeball the finished design before you start drilling.









Could you use a Dremel tool to drill the holes? Sure... but unless your Dremel has speed control they run way too fast and will melt the plastic. Can you throw all this information out the window and just use a good old fashioned wood bit? Sure... just go slow and take your time. Don't push or force the drill while its cutting. Let it bit cut at its own speed. It will crack as the bit breaks through the other side if you push at all. NET: Drilling the case is no big deal and quite simple actually. Just take your time. If you get a chance, try and take a picture or two once you get done so we can check out your handy work.


----------



## Chris1479

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/BskdnQ FTZ01 build with a TD03 SLIM AiO overclocked to 5Ghz with a delidded 7600K and two Noctua 25mm fans


----------



## Chris1479

Just made an FTZ01 AiO build on PCPartPicker with a guide and pictures if anyone wants some tips https://pcpartpicker.com/b/BskdnQ


----------



## general molotof

delete


----------



## general molotof

delete


----------



## general molotof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Using this method... I did a search on your motherboard in this forum. So, if you compare all the successful builds you find with your motherboard used in any one of these three cases RVZ01,FTZ01,ML07 - it will guarantee you will have a near painless build providing you choose the same components, or a mix of the same. (near painless... other than going crazy trying to cram everything into such a small case with a big honking heatsink in the way)


Hey again, well your post has been very helpful!
After searching through various CPU cooler manufacturers, i concluded to the following models:
Cryorig C1
Thermalright AXP-200
Be Quiet! Shadow Rock LP
Raijintek Pallas
Reeven Brontes
Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B

After extensively searching this forum, i had to forget about Raijintek Pallas. It won't fit in the case with my motherboard selection. Also Thermalmight AXP-200 seems too big (i am not risking to find out myself), and has the same problems as Raijintek Pallas. Cryorig C1 might fit, but it is also much more expensive than the rest, so it is also out if the equitation. I couldn't find any information regarding the Reeven Brontes, so it is also out.

Then i have to decide between the Scythe and the Be Quiet!, which will both fit. I am leaning towards the Be Quiet!, but i will have to search it a bit more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antilles*
> 
> As for other coolers, along with maybe the majority here I use the Scythe Big Shuriken 2. It has very few compatibility issues while still being pretty effective. The Shadow Rock LP is quieter (that's its specialty) but not as effective at heat dissipation. The Noctua NH-L12 can fit with a low profile fan. The Silverstone NT-06 is designed for this case: at 82mm tall it pulls air in directly with no other fan running in series, like the Shuriken or Pallas need, but I think overall quality is lower than the other ones.


Hi antilles, you could mount the Scythe in all four directions or there were problems?

Also, i have a question: when searching through various builds, i saw that the rvz01b has different versions (not talking about the rvz01b-e, but about revisions like v1.3 and v1.5), does anyone know the differences and which is the latest model? From what i seen later models have a bigger PSU cut out. Is there something i am missing?

EDIT: After some searching i couldn't find a review that directly compares the two coolers. Anyway the difference is just going to be some degrees and my top concern is not performance right now but silence. The Be quiet! one seems to be the way to go.

EDIT2: Sorry for the triple post, something was messed up and i thought the post was deleted but in reality i posted the same thing three times, so sorry about that!

Thanks in advance!
Hector


----------



## Aegelward

I'd love some recommendations on making my RVZ01 quieter ideally with PWM control so they can be spun down when it's idling - i'm planning on putting a Sapphire 580 nitro or pulse in as well so i'm not sure how thick i can go, fanwise.

CPU wise i only have the intel stock cooler at the moment, but i'm thinking i might change my CPU over (a measly i3 4430) to a Ryzen 1600 when ITX boards for AM4 are out.


----------



## magrinday

Hi all, I just wanted to share my build. Not the best cable management, but I think it came up pretty well.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















Spoiler: Specs



Gigabyte H270N-WiFi
Intel Core i5-7500 3.40 GHz Base Frequency Quad Core 6 MB Cache
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8 Gb 2400 Mhz
EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 Superclocked Gaming 6 GB
Corsair SF Series SF450 SFF
Intel SSDPEKKW128G7X1 SSD/600p 128GB M.2
Seagate ST1000LX015 FireCuda 1 TB 5400 RPM 2.5 inch SATA Internal SSHD
SilverStone SST-AR06 - Argon CPU Cooler 4
SilverStone SST-RVZ02B - Raven Mini-ITX
AUKEY Mechanical Keyboard 87 Keys US-Layout with Blue Switch


----------



## wishy1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aegelward*
> 
> I'd love some recommendations on making my RVZ01 quieter ideally with PWM control so they can be spun down when it's idling - i'm planning on putting a Sapphire 580 nitro or pulse in as well so i'm not sure how thick i can go, fanwise.
> 
> CPU wise i only have the intel stock cooler at the moment, but i'm thinking i might change my CPU over (a measly i3 4430) to a Ryzen 1600 when ITX boards for AM4 are out.


So I struggled to fit a 25mm fan as the sapphire nitro cooler was ever so slightly to tall. I decided to use the

Prolimatech 120mm ultra slim vortex fans. They have 17 blades so push Alot of Air even at low to medium RPM for quite low noise.

http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=2722

For the CPU cooler I'd recommend the Noctua L9x65 - it's an improved L9i with bigger fin stack and 4 pipes plus it leaves just enough space for another Slim fan above the CPU area 1mm gap.

http://noctua.at/en/nh-l9x65

I'm using it to cool a 100 watt TDP AMD 760k and it was at least a 25-30degree improvement over stock


----------



## GoncaloM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wishy1*
> 
> Originally Posted by Aegelward View Post
> 
> I'd love some recommendations on making my RVZ01 quieter ideally with PWM control so they can be spun down when it's idling - i'm planning on putting a Sapphire 580 nitro or pulse in as well so i'm not sure how thick i can go, fanwise.
> 
> CPU wise i only have the intel stock cooler at the moment, but i'm thinking i might change my CPU over (a measly i3 4430) to a Ryzen 1600 when ITX boards for AM4 are out.
> 
> So I struggled to fit a 25mm fan as the sapphire nitro cooler was ever so slightly to tall. I decided to use the
> 
> Prolimatech 120mm ultra slim vortex fans. They have 17 blades so push Alot of Air even at low to medium RPM for quite low noise.
> 
> http://www.prolimatech.com/en/products/detail.asp?id=2722
> 
> For the CPU cooler I'd recommend the Noctua L9x65 - it's an improved L9i with bigger fin stack and 4 pipes plus it leaves just enough space for another Slim fan above the CPU area 1mm gap.
> 
> http://noctua.at/en/nh-l9x65
> 
> I'm using it to cool a 100 watt TDP AMD 760k and it was at least a 25-30degree improvement over stock


A Sapphire 580 is 240 X 120 X 42 Dimension /mm and in my RVZ01 (check my posts) I installed along a Sapphire Fury Nitro 307x125x45 Dimension /mm two bequiet 120x25mm fans both connected to a single fan header and controlled by speedfan to only ramp up when the GPU gets hot, so I guess any good brand / quiet 120x25 fans will do you good .

CPU wise I have a 6700k with a H55 cooler, and believe me I tried almost every 140x13/15mm fans I could get my hands on and none were quiet enough, for me that is, so I tried and tried and finally was able to fit a beQuiet 120x25 fan SHADOW WINGS SW1 120mm 1500rpm on the underside of the radiator, fan and pump bios controlled I have an inaudible system at idle (case sits +/- 49cm from me). Only thing I hear is the buzzing coming from the Asus 28" screen PSU


----------



## Talis

Finally I managed to delid my i7-7700k!
I used Linpack_xeon64 with the following tests to do a comparison of temperatures.

Code:



Code:


Sample Intel(R) Optimized LINPACK Benchmark data file (lininput_xeon64)
Intel(R) Optimized LINPACK Benchmark data
3                       # number of tests
20014 28326 32717       # problem sizes
20014 28326 32717       # leading dimensions
1 1 1                   # times to run a test
4 4 4                   # alignment values (in KBytes)



Without delidding my computer crashed at the second test hitting 93°C. I just hope Intel has their thermal guard properly installed...
For this I was using my Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B while it's heatpipes were vertically oriented.

After the delid and reassembling the cpu, for which I used Coollaboratory Liquid Pro as thermal paste I tried an Zalman CNPS8900Quiet.

I stopped after the second test as it was hitting 90°C again.
But yea, it was silent (and running). I'm a bit sad, as it looked promising from the cooler itself.
The manual stated that the heatpipes should be horizontal but my RAM and part of the Mainboard were in the way.

I somehow now managed to install the Scythe with heatpipes horizontally aligned, which gave another 2-3°C (test not shown).
And here we go. No crash. Hitting 82°C at maximum. Just counting the first two tests there is a delta of 14°C no_delid to delid.
I am pleased with it (and angry with intel).


----------



## valkeriefire

Great post Talis. Thank you. I'm planning to delid as well. What clocks and voltages are you running? I'm wondering if a CNPs8900 or AXP-100 can sustain any overclock. I think a key here is to try undervolting the CPU.

My build will be...

ML08 (or a Ncase M1 if I can't cool the ML08 sufficently)
Corsair SF450
I7-7700k
Zalman CNPS8900 or Corsair H75 single 120 rad
Asrock Z170 Fatality ITX
16GB Gskill 3000, Cl15
1TB Plextor NVMe
MSI GTX 1070 Aero ITX

If I can't get a CNPS8900 to cool sufficiently, I'm hoping I can mount the H75 in the GPU bay with the MSI 1070 ITX (or I'll just go with the M1).

What do you all think?

When I get done with this all a few weeks from now I'll post back with undervolting and overclocking temps and findings.


----------



## Gamer388

I ordered some cables from modDIY :

https://www.moddiy.com/products/Power%7B47%7DReset-SW-Power%7B47%7DHDD-LED-10%252dPin-Internal-Motherboard-Cable.html
To reduce cable clutter and easier to plug to the motherboard because it's a big connector like the USB3 cable. I chose HD sleeving and it looks great









To power up the 3.5" HDD that sits over the PSU I ordered this cable : https://www.moddiy.com/products/6%252dPin-Modular-Power-Supply-Sleeved-Cable-to-SATA-Connector.html
I chose this wire in 10cm version but it could be shorter (haven't found shorter cable though). By the way this kind of cable are way more flexible than the one that comes with the PSU.

For data connection for HDD I have chosen three cables : 2 x 10cm SATA cable for the 3.5" HDD and for one 2.5" HDD (the one which is closer to the PSU).
To use the second 2.5" HDD I'll use a 20cm SATA cable that I ordered on modDIY, here's the link : https://www.moddiy.com/products/Premium-High-Speed-SATA-Data-Sleeved-Cable-with-Latch-%2810%7B47%7D20%7B47%7D30%7B47%7D60%7B47%7D100cm%29.html

Also to power the two 2.5" HDD I chose to use a Y power SATA cable instead of the big SATA power cable ribbon that comes with every PSU. I'll need to modify this wire a little because it's too short to reach the first 2.5" HDD power connector. For info I ordered a 20cm Y SATA power cable to 6pin PCIE cable.

Yesterday I ordered two custom PCIE cable to replace my stupid 6+2pin (my GTX960 uses two 6pin connector, the extra 2pin are blocking one the fan from spinning) and a custom EPS cable with only 4pin rather than the 4+4pin (my MB only has a 4pin header so the extra 4pin are useless for me, I don't like unnecessary wires).

In order to secure two blue LED 120mm fan in the GPU bracket I used rubber screws like this : https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FQH0XXA/ref=psdc_3012917011_t2_B00H9905KA
I was a bit worried because the rubber screws are longer than the depth of the fan. But the spacing of the mounting holes for the fans are wider than the graphic card so it doesn't interfere with the fan of the GPU itself.

I'm currently using an old blue 120mm LED fan that I was using in an old desktop. I ordered another LED fan on amazon.

I wonder if anyone has tried to replace the USB3 cables that comes with the case by shorter cables. I know that you can route them behind the PSU or like a maze but it's not the best way though. Would be great if the USB3 cable were shorter, the length is overkill for such a small case like the RVZ01, *** Silverstone


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Great post Talis. Thank you. I'm planning to delid as well. What clocks and voltages are you running? I'm wondering if a CNPs8900 or AXP-100 can sustain any overclock. I think a key here is to try undervolting the CPU.
> 
> My build will be...
> 
> ML08 (or a Ncase M1 if I can't cool the ML08 sufficently)
> Corsair SF450
> I7-7700k
> Zalman CNPS8900 or Corsair H75 single 120 rad
> Asrock Z170 Fatality ITX
> 16GB Gskill 3000, Cl15
> 1TB Plextor NVMe
> MSI GTX 1070 Aero ITX
> 
> If I can't get a CNPS8900 to cool sufficiently, I'm hoping I can mount the H75 in the GPU bay with the MSI 1070 ITX (or I'll just go with the M1).
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> When I get done with this all a few weeks from now I'll post back with undervolting and overclocking temps and findings.


Thanks!
I really wouldn't count too much on the CNPS8900Quiet for cooling in OC even when undervolting. I also read that the 7700k would be bad at undervolting.
For me I unlocked all cores to boost to 4.5GHz and am not able to find a negative voltage offset for the system to run stable under Linx (other things run smooth though).
I left everything untouched and am now trying to get at least the -0.035V offset to be stable as -0.04 unfortunately was not.
Voltages are around 1.31 - so pretty high i assume. Even when not buying a tray version but the boxed I guess I lost the lottery - like always...

The Gskill could be too high for most coolers including the CNPS8900Q. I hat to turn it 90° to not collide with my Ram (corsair vengeance lpx) and thereby might lost some cooling performance as the heatpipes are vertically oriented that way which is stated in the manual to be less efficient.
For the H75 you should be fine of cause with this ram.

450W psu could be a bit too less for OC, maybe take at least 500W just to be sure?

I'll await your report on OC, voltages and temperatures!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer388*
> 
> I wonder if anyone has tried to replace the USB3 cables that comes with the case by shorter cables. I know that you can route them behind the PSU or like a maze but it's not the best way though. Would be great if the USB3 cable were shorter, the length is overkill for such a small case like the RVZ01, *** Silverstone


Even my search for only an extension to have a better angle at the pin at the mainboard I didn't succeed. I would like to shorten them and make them more flexible (a 90° plug or something?), so if anyone has a simple solution to this, I'm interested too!


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Good news everyone! I was able to get a Noctua NF-F12 to fit in the ML08! My CPU Cooler is an ID Cooling IS-60. The passive part is 40mm high, and the NF-F12 is a standard 25mm thick 120mm fan. Thus, there is actually 65mm clearance in the ML08/RVZ02, at least the version with the removable dust cover. I'd highly recommend an NF-F12 or comparable high static pressure/low noise 120x120x25mm fan for the CPU cooler.


----------



## Gamer388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Even my search for only an extension to have a better angle at the pin at the mainboard I didn't succeed. I would like to shorten them and make them more flexible (a 90° plug or something?), so if anyone has a simple solution to this, I'm interested too!


With my motherboard layout a 90° plug will make it worse for me (interfering with the PSU or the RAM).
But if you want maybe this will do the trick : https://www.moddiy.com/products/90-Degree-Angled-USB-3.0-19%252dPin-20%252dPin-Internal-Header-Mini-Connector.html

I also found that modDIY make custom USB3 cable for IO panel (like the one we all have in our case). I wonder if they can make them shorter. I asked them but I had no response so far.
https://www.moddiy.com/products/Front-Panel-USB-3.0-Upgrade-Kit-Cable-%2850cm%29.html

I measured my USB3 cable and it's almost 65cm long. So I think you can cut 25 to 30cm from the original size of the USB3 cable that comes with your case depending on your motherboard layout and how you route this cable.


----------



## hammy434

Hey everyone, I'm thinking of doing a build in an ML08. I've currently got a full-size desktop so I'd need to replace most of the stuff there, I'm hoping I'll be able to keep my graphics card, SSD, and HDD.

I've just got a few questions if that's ok? Hopefully this is the right place to post them









1. I've read that you can fit a 3.5" HDD into the case if you cut off the optical drive mountings or something like that, I was just wondering if any 3.5" HDD would fit there, or if there's a maximum thickness, I'd want to put a 3TB one there and mine is quite thick, well a lot thicker than my old 1TB one so was just wondering if there'd be enough space.

2. My graphics card is 279 x 140 x 37 mm in size (MSI GEFORCE® GTX 1070 ARMOR 8G OC). I think the length and height are ok but I'm just worried it'll be too wide, the manual seems to say it'll fit if I remove the graphics card holder, or support structure, is that safe to do? And would it fit ok?

3. I want to get a motherboard with WiFi. But all of them seem to have these ugly antennas that would pop out on the back and kinda ruin the design of the build. Does anyone know any way of like putting the antennas in the case internally? Or something like that.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm thinking of doing a build in an ML08. I've currently got a full-size desktop so I'd need to replace most of the stuff there, I'm hoping I'll be able to keep my graphics card, SSD, and HDD.
> 
> I've just got a few questions if that's ok? Hopefully this is the right place to post them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've read that you can fit a 3.5" HDD into the case if you cut off the optical drive mountings or something like that, I was just wondering if any 3.5" HDD would fit there, or if there's a maximum thickness, I'd want to put a 3TB one there and mine is quite thick, well a lot thicker than my old 1TB one so was just wondering if there'd be enough space.
> 
> 2. My graphics card is 279 x 140 x 37 mm in size (MSI GEFORCE® GTX 1070 ARMOR 8G OC). I think the length and height are ok but I'm just worried it'll be too wide, the manual seems to say it'll fit if I remove the graphics card holder, or support structure, is that safe to do? And would it fit ok?
> 
> 3. I want to get a motherboard with WiFi. But all of them seem to have these ugly antennas that would pop out on the back and kinda ruin the design of the build. Does anyone know any way of like putting the antennas in the case internally? Or something like that.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


1. Do you know the depth of your HDD? I have an ML08, and I could measure the innards for you.

2. Your graphics card will fit with room to spare without any additional modification, but since it's an aftermarket cooler, you might want to consider the 3x 80mm fan mod to better allow it to exhaust its waste heat.

3. On this one, you're SOL. The closest I think you could get would be affixing some mini-coax antennas on the back of the mobo itself, and I wouldn't know where to source such a thing.


----------



## hammy434

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> 1. Do you know the depth of your HDD? I have an ML08, and I could measure the innards for you.
> 
> 2. Your graphics card will fit with room to spare without any additional modification, but since it's an aftermarket cooler, you might want to consider the 3x 80mm fan mod to better allow it to exhaust its waste heat.
> 
> 3. On this one, you're SOL. The closest I think you could get would be affixing some mini-coax antennas on the back of the mobo itself, and I wouldn't know where to source such a thing.


Thanks! My HDD is 1.028 inches/26.1mm thick. The way I was hoping to install it was like this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4240#post_24446634


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> Thanks! My HDD is 1.028 inches/26.1mm thick. The way I was hoping to install it was like this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/4240#post_24446634


You should be fine. That's standard for a 3.5" platter drive.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Thanks!
> I really wouldn't count too much on the CNPS8900Quiet for cooling in OC even when undervolting. I also read that the 7700k would be bad at undervolting.
> For me I unlocked all cores to boost to 4.5GHz and am not able to find a negative voltage offset for the system to run stable under Linx (other things run smooth though).
> I left everything untouched and am now trying to get at least the -0.035V offset to be stable as -0.04 unfortunately was not.
> Voltages are around 1.31 - so pretty high i assume. Even when not buying a tray version but the boxed I guess I lost the lottery - like always...
> 
> The Gskill could be too high for most coolers including the CNPS8900Q. I hat to turn it 90° to not collide with my Ram (corsair vengeance lpx) and thereby might lost some cooling performance as the heatpipes are vertically oriented that way which is stated in the manual to be less efficient.
> For the H75 you should be fine of cause with this ram.
> 
> 450W psu could be a bit too less for OC, maybe take at least 500W just to be sure?
> 
> I'll await your report on OC, voltages and temperatures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my search for only an extension to have a better angle at the pin at the mainboard I didn't succeed. I would like to shorten them and make them more flexible (a 90° plug or something?), so if anyone has a simple solution to this, I'm interested too!


Hey Tallis. Thanks for the advice on the CNPS8900. I'm going to cancel my eBay bid on it. Sounds like your 7700k might be soaking up a lot of volts. Mine runs 5.0ghz at 1.32v. Check out this post here I made in the OC thread. I'm going to try delidding it now.

450w is enough. A GTX1080 is 170w, the CPU overclocked is only 130w, so that leaves 150w too spare.

EDIT: I completed my delid. 13-15C drop in temps using CLU. Here is post.


----------



## hammy434

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> You should be fine. That's standard for a 3.5" platter drive.


Thanks, I've put together a build on pcpartpicker. I also found a better way of mounting the HDD that someone did on this thread, where you can keep the optical drive and still have 2 SSD mounts, so I think I'll do that







http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/6250#post_25354510

Here's a link to the build I'm planning: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/pvyfcc

Main thing I'm worried about is the CPU Cooler, would the one on my build fit ok? And is it a good cooler? I probably won't do any overclocking.

Also found some laptop WiFi antennas on eBay, gonna hopefully order some of them and hopefully there's some spot in the case they'll fit, I'm thinking maybe somewhere on the front as I think WiFi doesn't flow through metal very well but should be ok on the plastic front, hopefully I can find a spot to put them.

If anyone has any feedback on this build I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> Thanks, I've put together a build on pcpartpicker. I also found a better way of mounting the HDD that someone did on this thread, where you can keep the optical drive and still have 2 SSD mounts, so I think I'll do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/6250#post_25354510
> 
> Here's a link to the build I'm planning: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/pvyfcc
> 
> Main thing I'm worried about is the CPU Cooler, would the one on my build fit ok? And is it a good cooler? I probably won't do any overclocking.
> 
> Also found some laptop WiFi antennas on eBay, gonna hopefully order some of them and hopefully there's some spot in the case they'll fit, I'm thinking maybe somewhere on the front as I think WiFi doesn't flow through metal very well but should be ok on the plastic front, hopefully I can find a spot to put them.
> 
> If anyone has any feedback on this build I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


That looks pretty solid. This is my rig. As for the CPU cooler, I wouldn't recommend the Shuriken any more. A Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle, ID Cooling IS-60, or Deepcool Gabriel would be better for raw surface area. Really though, any cooler will work beautifully, so long as the heatsink part is 40mm or shorter. Reason being, a 25mm fan WILL fit inside an ML08/RVZ02 on top of a 40mm cooler. The specs say it'll only fit a 58mm cooler, but the total space is actually 65mm.
Proof:
















That's a Noctua NF-F12 on top of an ID Cooling IS-60. If you're not going to overclock, I recommend an NF-P12 instead, for the lower noise profile.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer388*
> 
> With my motherboard layout a 90° plug will make it worse for me (interfering with the PSU or the RAM).
> But if you want maybe this will do the trick : https://www.moddiy.com/products/90-Degree-Angled-USB-3.0-19%252dPin-20%252dPin-Internal-Header-Mini-Connector.html


I ordered one and will show the results when it arrives! This will take some time though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> As for the CPU cooler, I wouldn't recommend the Shuriken any more. A Thermalright AXP-100 Muscle, ID Cooling IS-60, or Deepcool Gabriel would be better for raw surface area.
> That's a Noctua NF-F12 on top of an ID Cooling IS-60. If you're not going to overclock, I recommend an NF-P12 instead, for the lower noise profile.


This might not work when the CPU is placed differently than on the mainboard you're using as the fan could easily collide with the mounting bracket of the dustfilter.
But anyway, do you have direct comparison between your setup and an big shuriken 2? Otherwise I had to oder a AXP-100 or (and?!) IS-60 to check them out...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> Thanks, I've put together a build on pcpartpicker. I also found a better way of mounting the HDD that someone did on this thread, where you can keep the optical drive and still have 2 SSD mounts, so I think I'll do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/6250#post_25354510
> 
> Here's a link to the build I'm planning: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/list/pvyfcc
> 
> Main thing I'm worried about is the CPU Cooler, would the one on my build fit ok? And is it a good cooler? I probably won't do any overclocking.
> 
> Also found some laptop WiFi antennas on eBay, gonna hopefully order some of them and hopefully there's some spot in the case they'll fit, I'm thinking maybe somewhere on the front as I think WiFi doesn't flow through metal very well but should be ok on the plastic front, hopefully I can find a spot to put them.
> 
> If anyone has any feedback on this build I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


The CPU Cooler should be totally fine and be fitting effortlessly. I am using a Big shuriken 2 as well for my i7-7700k. But I might recommend delidding your CPU as it really gives you another 10°C off - but be sure about this as it is not without risk.
This little bit of metal shouldn't do much. Even without any antenna attached I can reach a good broadcasted signal, so giving antenna even internally should boost this. But I'm not all sure you can install these to your chip. Mine has no clips visible (or I never looked closely enough) to plug any antennas.

In the next few days my Asus 1080ti Strix OC will arrive and I can finally tell if it fits or I'll have to send it back!


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> This might not work when the CPU is placed differently than on the mainboard you're using as the fan could easily collide with the mounting bracket of the dustfilter.
> But anyway, do you have direct comparison between your setup and an big shuriken 2? Otherwise I had to oder a AXP-100 or (and?!) IS-60 to check them out...


From what I've seen, it looks like the Shuriken is 58mm tall with the stock fan, a Slipstream which is 13mm itself. Thus, it's 45mm without the fan. Anything 40mm or below would be necessary. Get a Deepcool Gabriel or AXP-100 Muscle. I have the IS-60, but I would get a Gabriel if I could go back. The IS-60 came from China, and a few fins got bent in transit, which probably wouldn't have happened if I'd gotten the AXP-100 or Gabriel instead. And as far as the dust screen problem, the cover can either be left off or replaced via DEMCFilter, if one really wants. Slicing off the screen's offending connector would work, too.

But yeah, getting an NF-F12 inside an ML08 is quite awesome in conjunction with the most excellent 3x80mm fan mod by @phdpepper. The ML08/RVZ02 is a hell of a fun box to build in. I should have clocks/temps/voltage on Friday, once I've had a chance to benchmark my 7600k that's on its way back from Silicon Lottery. My 1080 maxes out at about 67/68 *C in Unigene Heaven, and I can't wait to see what I'm able to get my CPU to do.

Edit: The AXP-100 is the same height as the Shuriken, 45mm. Get a Gabriel if you want to use a full size fan.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> From what I've seen, it looks like the Shuriken is 58mm tall with the stock fan, a Slipstream which is 13mm itself. Thus, it's 45mm without the fan. Anything 40mm or below would be necessary. Get a Deepcool Gabriel or AXP-100 Muscle. I have the IS-60, but I would get a Gabriel if I could go back. The IS-60 came from China, and a few fins got bent in transit, which probably wouldn't have happened if I'd gotten the AXP-100 or Gabriel instead. And as far as the dust screen problem, the cover can either be left off or replaced via DEMCFilter, if one really wants. Slicing off the screen's offending connector would work, too.
> 
> But yeah, getting an NF-F12 inside an ML08 is quite awesome in conjunction with the most excellent 3x80mm fan mod by @phdpepper. The ML08/RVZ02 is a hell of a fun box to build in. I should have clocks/temps/voltage on Friday, once I've had a chance to benchmark my 7600k that's on its way back from Silicon Lottery. My 1080 maxes out at about 67/68 *C in Unigene Heaven, and I can't wait to see what I'm able to get my CPU to do.


For questions of design I want to keep the filter as it is, but yes, I also thought about cutting this one mounting clip down as it is not totally necessary for the dustfilter to sit perfectly.
I tried mounting an 140mm fan but this clip kept it from spinning.

So, is the 65mm the ultra maximum height of a cooler to fit? Thinking about the Noctua NH-L12 with bottom fan only (and you can use the 120mm fan there) about 66mm in height...


----------



## hammy434

Thanks everyone, after reading your comments I think I'll go for the Deepcool Gabriel CPU Cooler. I'd rather not delid if possible, I always get nervous when I build PC's that I'm gonna break something even though I've done everything right and I've never had an issue lol. I think the motherboard I'm getting just uses a normal laptop WiFi card, so it should be OK providing I can find a place to put the antennas. If not, it's not much money wasted









Does that sound good?


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> For questions of design I want to keep the filter as it is, but yes, I also thought about cutting this one mounting clip down as it is not totally necessary for the dustfilter to sit perfectly.
> I tried mounting an 140mm fan but this clip kept it from spinning.
> 
> So, is the 65mm the ultra maximum height of a cooler to fit? Thinking about the Noctua NH-L12 with bottom fan only (and you can use the 120mm fan there) about 66mm in height...


That's brilliant. Given how far that would be pushing the envelope, the case and the heatsink would definitely be pushing against each other, maybe even to the point of seeing the case bow outward a bit, but I bet it would fit without breaking anything. The 120mm fan in the lower position would be most effective mounted so it's pushing air outside the case, which could potentially result in higher overall VRM temps, but I doubt it would be more than a couple degrees C of a difference. Try it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> Thanks everyone, after reading your comments I think I'll go for the Deepcool Gabriel CPU Cooler. I'd rather not delid if possible, I always get nervous when I build PC's that I'm gonna break something even though I've done everything right and I've never had an issue lol. I think the motherboard I'm getting just uses a normal laptop WiFi card, so it should be OK providing I can find a place to put the antennas. If not, it's not much money wasted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that sound good?


It sounds good. You should consider getting a non-K I7, if you haven't already, since you're not going to OC your CPU, and it's about a ~35-50 FreedomDollar difference between the two chips. If you do end up going with a 7700, I'd still use a non-stock CPU cooler, just because of how important thermals are in tiny spaces and how warm Kaby Lake tends to run overall.

The antenna bit sounds very straightforward, either it will work or not, so good luck!


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> That's brilliant. Given how far that would be pushing the envelope, the case and the heatsink would definitely be pushing against each other, maybe even to the point of seeing the case bow outward a bit, but I bet it would fit without breaking anything. The 120mm fan in the lower position would be most effective mounted so it's pushing air outside the case, which could potentially result in higher overall VRM temps, but I doubt it would be more than a couple degrees C of a difference. Try it!


Yea but's another 50€ just to "try it" ^^ ...
Don't want to send so much stuff back as I just recently was blocked from my favorite reseller for returning to much








I already have the Zalman I lately tested here laying around unused which was also 40€ ...

Ahhh damn. Done. I just ordered an NH-L12








Will show you the results in a few days









- someone in for a sponsoring?














-


----------



## hammy434

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> That's brilliant. Given how far that would be pushing the envelope, the case and the heatsink would definitely be pushing against each other, maybe even to the point of seeing the case bow outward a bit, but I bet it would fit without breaking anything. The 120mm fan in the lower position would be most effective mounted so it's pushing air outside the case, which could potentially result in higher overall VRM temps, but I doubt it would be more than a couple degrees C of a difference. Try it!
> It sounds good. You should consider getting a non-K I7, if you haven't already, since you're not going to OC your CPU, and it's about a ~35-50 FreedomDollar difference between the two chips. If you do end up going with a 7700, I'd still use a non-stock CPU cooler, just because of how important thermals are in tiny spaces and how warm Kaby Lake tends to run overall.
> 
> The antenna bit sounds very straightforward, either it will work or not, so good luck!


Thanks, I would get a 7700 but it seems like it has a lower stock clock and turbo speed than the K version.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Yea but's another 50€ just to "try it" ^^ ...
> Don't want to send so much stuff back as I just recently was blocked from my favorite reseller for returning to much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have the Zalman I lately tested here laying around unused which was also 40€ ...
> 
> Ahhh damn. Done. I just ordered an NH-L12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will show you the results in a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - someone in for a sponsoring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


I know the feeling. I'm sitting on a Prolimatech Vortex, 2 Gelid UV slims, and the stock IS-60 fan, all of which won't ever see use now, and they're all so cheap that returning them is arguably not even worth it, and simply impossible for the IS-60 fan.

If that Zalman is a CNPS8900 Quiet, I bet you could find someone here or elsewhere to take it off your hands, albeit at a small loss.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> Thanks, I would get a 7700 but it seems like it has a lower stock clock and turbo speed than the K version.


I had a feeling you might say that. I didn't know how tight your budget was, so I figured it was worth mentioning.


----------



## hammy434

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> I had a feeling you might say that. I didn't know how tight your budget was, so I figured it was worth mentioning.


Fair enough, the 7700 is probably better value, but I dunno I guess I just want the best lol. I've ordered the parts now, decided to get a 12.7mm tray DVD drive as I think that will fit better and it's cheaper as well. I couldn't get everything on amazon sadly, and some stuff is gonna take until next week or later, but I think I should at least be able to start building it and have a functioning computer by Monday







I can't wait, will post again hopefully when the computer is built


----------



## Gamer388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Even my search for only an extension to have a better angle at the pin at the mainboard I didn't succeed. I would like to shorten them and make them more flexible (a 90° plug or something?), so if anyone has a simple solution to this, I'm interested too!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> I ordered one and will show the results when it arrives! This will take some time though.


Ok cool








I ordered some other cables from modDIY as I said in my previous post (6pin GPU power cable and 4pin EPS CPU power cable).
I placed my order the 11th May, it was shipped the 12th May and 17track says it was delivered the 16th May.
I'll need to call my parents to check if the parcel has really been delivered the 16th May.

This time the shipping is faster than my first order.
For info my first order was placed 11th April, shipped 14th April and delivered 21th April according to 17track.
Not bad considering parcel from China usually take a month or even more to be delivered to you.

So far I'm happy with the shipping delivery time with modDIY order


----------



## Talis

Spoiler: fitting the card






I took off the left upper stabilizer. Then slide the card in. Before tightening the screws be sure to push the card to the left to have it as far away from the sidepanel as possible. The stabilizer even fits above the card again.
[SPOILER='modding' the case]
[/SPOILER]
Two mounting clips (red) from the dustfilter and from the case itself had to vanish. For the case I just bend them. The left one kept the left fan from spinning, the upper clip collided with the card while sliding the panel in place and I don't wanted the card to be damaged more and more every time when detaching and attaching the panel. The dustfilter still sits tight when snapped into the panel from which I assume I will cut the clip from the CPU side to fit the 140mm fan on the scythe big shuriken 2 befor testing the NH-L12 which will probably arrive tomorrow. The middle rubber bumper from the sidepanel (green) needed to leave too.
Last I needed to pull the right part of the card to the back which I managed with a zip tie around the power cables. Otherwise the card could easily move some millimeters and hit the sidepanel while in transportation and when sliding the panel. But there is not much force to do that so I'd say the connectors can withstand this. Anyway, the card is well designed and the panel hits the surroundings of the fans first, therefor not interfering with the blades if not pushed directly above the fans so the metal bends inwards.

And there we are. The Asus 1080ti Strix OC does fit in this case! The card did the Time Spy nearly three times better than my old EVGA GTX780ti Superclocked and it did in the Graphics Score! Temperatures seem to be 'ok' (~80°C) but I have to test it further and of cause thinking about the top tripple fan mod for which the Strix has these cool fanheaders one could use.


Spoiler: the result









Actually the card really touches the panel without bending it! This even sits tighter than the MSI 1080ti GamingX 11G, I guess.
Only people like you can imagine the feeling of relief and success one feels when things long waited for finally fit just right. I am so glad this worked out!
Also I was thinking about the EVGA PowerLink as the cabels tend to be stiff and push the card away from the back towards the panel, but I think this will not fit the Strix as the power connectors are placed in a cutout in the board which is otherwise wider.
Still need to get rid of this stupid RGB Lights







- many thanks for reading!
edit: Asus Aura Sync installed, lights disabled, Aura Sync uninstalled.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Also I was thinking about the EVGA PowerLink as the cabels tend to be stiff and push the card away from the back towards the panel, but I think this will not fit the Strix as the power connectors are placed in a cutout in the board which is otherwise wider.
> Still need to get rid of this stupid RGB Lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - many thanks for reading!
> edit: Asus Aura Sync installed, lights disabled, Aura Sync uninstalled.


I found these a while ago, as my old 1080 was too tall to allow the 3rd upper fan to spin. If you get your own pair, make sure you get a right angled connector and a left angled connector, and not just 2 of the same thing, like I almost did. Also, I concur with your view on RGB.

Also, in case I haven't spent enough of your money for you, should you decide to do the 3x80mm fan mod,I recommend these, as they were the only ones I could find that have 4-pin PWM cables. They're even detachable.

Anyway, I got my 7600k back today, and rerouted all my cables, as well. I'll have some benchmarks tonight. Planning to do a psuedo build log, as well.


----------



## nyk20z3

If any one is curious a Asus Strix 1080 Ti will fit in a RVZ01-E with some wiggle room to spare. I was not able to use the gpu support bracket though because the heatsink and shroud is simply too tall.


----------



## powerpuffboysz

I am planning to mod my reference 1080 ti to use in my rvz01 with a custom cooler. Would a raijintek morpheus ii along with a pair of noctua s12as fit in the gpu space? Thanks to any responses.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> That's brilliant. Given how far that would be pushing the envelope, the case and the heatsink would definitely be pushing against each other, maybe even to the point of seeing the case bow outward a bit, but I bet it would fit without breaking anything. The 120mm fan in the lower position would be most effective mounted so it's pushing air outside the case, which could potentially result in higher overall VRM temps, but I doubt it would be more than a couple degrees C of a difference. Try it!


The heatsink actually does fit! It does not touch the sidepanel (after removing the middle rubber stopper from the panel). The 120mm fan at the bottom however does not fit. Either my ram or the components of my mainboard are in the way, more to say both are. No way to mount it there. The 80mm however fits and overall this seems to do as well as the scythe big shuriken 2 does but with highly reduced sound level.
edit: pulling air through the heatsink seems to be slightly more effective than pushing it.
So I guess I'll keep it. Nah not yet decided. Deepcool Gabriel ordered...


Spoiler: NH-L12 inside ML08






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> I found these a while ago, as my old 1080 was too tall to allow the 3rd upper fan to spin. If you get your own pair, make sure you get a right angled connector and a left angled connector, and not just 2 of the same thing, like I almost did. Also, I concur with your view on RGB.


Hm, postage is higher than the item's value. The cables I got need to fulfill my needs at the moment. But thanks for pointing them out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> Also, in case I haven't spent enough of your money for you, should you decide to do the 3x80mm fan mod,I recommend these, as they were the only ones I could find that have 4-pin PWM cables. They're even detachable.


How dare you spending my money on this!! XD Well, I agree. Consider them ordered.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powerpuffboysz*
> 
> I am planning to mod my reference 1080 ti to use in my rvz01 with a custom cooler. Would a raijintek morpheus ii along with a pair of noctua s12as fit in the gpu space? Thanks to any responses.


This guy did it in an FTZ01, so I'm assuming it'd work in an RVZ01 -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice build. You don't see many FTZ01 builds in this thread.I have the same case, but in silver.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Thanks!
> Specs
> Case - FTZ01S
> SSD - Corsair 250GB
> Mobo - Gigabyte GA-H61N-USB3
> CPU - i7-2700k cooled with a Raijintek Pallas and a NF-A15 PWM
> GPU - Evga 980Ti cooled with a Raijintek Morpheus and x2 NF-F12
> RAM - Kingston HyperX FURY 16GB Kit
> PSU - SilverStone 500W SFX-L


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> The heatsink actually does fit! It does not touch the sidepanel (after removing the middle rubber stopper from the panel). The 120mm fan at the bottom however does not fit. Either my ram or the components of my mainboard are in the way, more to say both are. No way to mount it there. The 80mm however fits and overall this seems to do as well as the scythe big shuriken 2 does but with highly reduced sound level.
> edit: pulling air through the heatsink seems to be slightly more effective than pushing it.
> So I guess I'll keep it. Nah not yet decided. Deepcool Gabriel ordered...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NH-L12 inside ML08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, postage is higher than the item's value. The cables I got need to fulfill my needs at the moment. But thanks for pointing them out.
> How dare you spending my money on this!! XD Well, I agree. Consider them ordered.


We're modders. Some say we've got more money than sense, others that we waste our time chasing arbitrary numbers. But damnit, it's fun!
And look at it this way, at least you haven't crossed the line into external mods, like this guy -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJSK*


And yeah, I should've remembered about the RAM clearance. The reason the Shuriken works in the first place is that the cooler doesn't start to get wide until it's just above where the RAM heatspreaders stop. There's never 120mm of horizontal clearance around the CPU, duh. One more addition to the pile of broken dreams









E: Also - my build guide can be found here

E#2: So I just did some digging on the height of the 1080 TI STRIX - it measures 5.28" high according to Amazon. My old 1080 FTW Edition was 'only' 5.06" high, and the regular PCI-E cables were tall enough to stop the 3rd fan from spinning. I'd recommend only getting 2x of those fans at first, just to be safe.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> We're modders. Some say we've got more money than sense, others that we waste our time chasing arbitrary numbers. But damnit, it's fun!


Hell yea! Nobody beside people like us respects this... ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> And yeah, I should've remembered about the RAM clearance. The reason the Shuriken works in the first place is that the cooler doesn't start to get wide until it's just above where the RAM heatspreaders stop. There's never 120mm of horizontal clearance around the CPU, duh. One more addition to the pile of broken dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: Also - my build guide can be found here


Nice to see!








For the Cooler I managed to install the slim fan of the shuriken beneath the heatsink which only slightly touches the ram! Only pushing air outwards as otherwise the fanblades collide with the heatsink.
There is a drop in temperatures I think, but somehow everything has risen and hits 90°C which I really can't stand. I went back to stock clockspeeds but temps stay. Don't exactly know why though, except for room temperatures which have risen also, as a sort of summer came to town. ... Anyway. Don't want my cpu to go that high. But thats under Linx, no game will ever do this I assume.


Spoiler: SlimFan






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> E#2: So I just did some digging on the height of the 1080 TI STRIX - it measures 5.28" high according to Amazon. My old 1080 FTW Edition was 'only' 5.06" high, and the regular PCI-E cables were tall enough to stop the 3rd fan from spinning. I'd recommend only getting 2x of those fans at first, just to be safe.


The Strix has a cutout in the board and the powerplugs are lower than the maximal height, I think I routed the cables that way they can't collide with the fans if there were some, so I'll give it a try.
Thinking about how to mod this and will show what I got when I finally did something! Also the Gabriel is on its way.









Edit: Onboard sound? meh. No space for another pcie device... External soundcard does the trick. Asus Xonar U7. But there is room left...


Spoiler: InternalExternalSound






I build an internal external Soundcard! A friend of mine thankfully provided the cables, I mounted the "card" with a zip tie between the 2.5" bay holders and connected it to an internal usb header and with an adapter to the front audio panel without cutting the hdaudio plug from it. Works as intended


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> We're modders. Some say we've got more money than sense, others that we waste our time chasing arbitrary numbers. But damnit, it's fun!.


LOL! I heard a similar comment from a friend when I started hacking a hole in the underside of my ML07. He eventually agreed cutting the access window wasn't a bad idea ( primarily for ease of access to the M.2 card)... but he felt the addition of the LED light was a waste of time. Sheesh... some people just don't understand the satisfaction of accomplishing the challenge


----------



## hammy434

Hey everyone. Literally just started building and I've already got a bit of a problem. Not sure if I'm just being an idiot, but I'm installing the PSU and the cable is kinda in the way, here's a pic:



So I can either try and bend the cable under the metal bit which seems a bit bad. Or I can install the PSU with the fan down, but it seems like no-one does that. Or I'm being stupid and missing something completely obvious. If anyone can help I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> Hey everyone. Literally just started building and I've already got a bit of a problem. Not sure if I'm just being an idiot, but I'm installing the PSU and the cable is kinda in the way, here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> So I can either try and bend the cable under the metal bit which seems a bit bad. Or I can install the PSU with the fan down, but it seems like no-one does that. Or I'm being stupid and missing something completely obvious. If anyone can help I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


Is that power cable pictured the one that came with the PSU? The reason I ask is that the RVZ02/ML08 has an internal power cable that goes from its external power port to the PSU, and IIRC mine didn't look like that.


----------



## hammy434

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> Is that power cable pictured the one that came with the PSU? The reason I ask is that the RVZ02/ML08 has an internal power cable that goes from its external power port to the PSU, and IIRC mine didn't look like that.


It's the one from the case.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> It's the one from the case.


Weelllll damnit. That's really weird; I don't remember any clearance issues when I'd set up mine. I'll take a look at my setup when I get home tonight see if I can figure out how you can fix it, should be about 11 EST.


----------



## hammy434

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> Weelllll damnit. That's really weird; I don't remember any clearance issues when I'd set up mine. I'll take a look at my setup when I get home tonight see if I can figure out how you can fix it, should be about 11 EST.


Thanks, I think it's cause of the way the connector is angled on the PSU, although I would've thought being a Silverstone PSU it'd work well in the case. I've done a fair bit of the build, but haven't been able to put the SSD/HDD or GPU in from my old PC yet as I'm copying some files to the HDD on it, and slightly underestimated how long it'd take to transfer over a TB of them lol. But it should be done soon, I'd rather wait for it to complete and just get it over with. I think I'll probably be securing the 3.5 HDD with tape or something as the case isn't really designed to have one where I'm putting it (next to one of the SSD trays), hopefully that works well.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> Thanks, I think it's cause of the way the connector is angled on the PSU, although I would've thought being a Silverstone PSU it'd work well in the case. I've done a fair bit of the build, but haven't been able to put the SSD/HDD or GPU in from my old PC yet as I'm copying some files to the HDD on it, and slightly underestimated how long it'd take to transfer over a TB of them lol. But it should be done soon, I'd rather wait for it to complete and just get it over with. I think I'll probably be securing the 3.5 HDD with tape or something as the case isn't really designed to have one where I'm putting it (next to one of the SSD trays), hopefully that works well.


Yep, you're screwed. I think it would work best bent towards the left, over the power button and underneath itself, then back toward the hole in the side of the mobo. The only other option is trying to rig a different style connector as either an extension or replacement of the stock cable, and good luck if you pick the latter.

This guy found some pretty cool extension cables, but I couldn't find any that short when I looked:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueJahash*
> 
> Nice, hope that works out for you.
> 
> I purchased a right angle cord which was the right orientation (pictured below on the left side) and made some modifications to it, like an extension to the cord provided in the case with no luck, as the right angle c14 plug is too high profile compared to the supplied right angle plug.
> 
> 
> 
> So, back to the drawing board, and I come up with the extension above on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the most ideal or elegant solution, but it was the best I can come up with as I didn't want to mess around with the supplied cord too much.


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elton Noway*
> 
> Yep... no problem, the plastic used in these Silverstone cases is quite durable. HOWEVER... there's a right way and a wrong way to drill the case (or any plastic) It's all about using the right tools. Using a normal hand held power drill (corded or cordless) is fine... "providing" it has speed control!
> 
> *Rule One*: Never use a twist drill bit you might have laying around. Twist bits are your typical standard everyday drill bit for wood, metal etc) The problem is the angle of the point and the degree of the rack along the shaft are not designed to cut plastic. Twist bits can splinter, crack and ruin the plastic!
> 
> 
> Instead... shop around and try to purchase what is known as a dowel bit / spur bit or brad point bit (like the one below on the left), different names but they all look the same. You can also use cone bit / step bit or taper bit, like the one below on the right, but they can be rather expensive and more difficult to find the hole size you want to drill. The biggest advantage to using a spur bit is the needle sharp point allows you to place the drill bit exactly where you want to drill the hole and it won't "walk" or skip across the material as you try to start the hole. If you can't find spur / dowel bits locally, or a a price you can live with, your next best bet is to just buy a drill bit specifically designed for drilling plastic.
> 
> *Rule Two*: Use a drill motor with speed control. The reason is because you want to drill plastic at "slower" speeds. If you drill too fast the plastic will MELT and cause the hole edges to deform. It will look nasty and is difficult to clean off the melted edges Faster speeds can also lead to cracking if the bit grabs the material too fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing to be aware of when drilling a holes in plastic, (even when using the correct bit) is the plastic can "chip" on the backside as the drill bit exits the hole. The easiest approach to prevent this is to place a small block of wood on the back side of the hole, holding it firmly against the plastic where the drill bit is going to exit the material. (Use caution not to drill into your hand!) If the design of the case is such where you intend to drill it won't allow for you to place a piece of wood against it.... then just try to make sure to slow down as the drill bit exits the hole. Worse case if the drill exits too fast or exits without backing are little tiny chips that can occur around the edges of the hole. The good news is no one will see them because they will all be on the inside of the case.
> 
> HINT: For the best results, lay our your design pattern as to where you want to drill the holes. I usually cover the surface area where I'm going to drill with painters tape, or masking tape, or contact paper. This allows me to draw out the design with pencil or pen and eyeball the finished design before you start drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you use a Dremel tool to drill the holes? Sure... but unless your Dremel has speed control they run way too fast and will melt the plastic. Can you throw all this information out the window and just use a good old fashioned wood bit? Sure... just go slow and take your time. Don't push or force the drill while its cutting. Let it bit cut at its own speed. It will crack as the bit breaks through the other side if you push at all. NET: Drilling the case is no big deal and quite simple actually. Just take your time. If you get a chance, try and take a picture or two once you get done so we can check out your handy work.


My apologies I never got back to this, life got in the way. But thank you so much for the advice, I will shop around and see what I can do. Thanks again!


----------



## zackfalcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> Thanks, I think it's cause of the way the connector is angled on the PSU, although I would've thought being a Silverstone PSU it'd work well in the case. I've done a fair bit of the build, but haven't been able to put the SSD/HDD or GPU in from my old PC yet as I'm copying some files to the HDD on it, and slightly underestimated how long it'd take to transfer over a TB of them lol. But it should be done soon, I'd rather wait for it to complete and just get it over with. I think I'll probably be securing the 3.5 HDD with tape or something as the case isn't really designed to have one where I'm putting it (next to one of the SSD trays), hopefully that works well.


I have the same setup. Silverstone SFX-L 500w, right? Honestly, I just bent the cable leading to the PSU unit. I know you're never supposed to make a 90 degree angle on wires like this, but it looked pretty robust, and since I don't bend / unbend it on a daily basis, I don't think I'll see any issues here.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> Thanks, I think it's cause of the way the connector is angled on the PSU, although I would've thought being a Silverstone PSU it'd work well in the case. I've done a fair bit of the build, but haven't been able to put the SSD/HDD or GPU in from my old PC yet as I'm copying some files to the HDD on it, and slightly underestimated how long it'd take to transfer over a TB of them lol. But it should be done soon, I'd rather wait for it to complete and just get it over with. I think I'll probably be securing the 3.5 HDD with tape or something as the case isn't really designed to have one where I'm putting it (next to one of the SSD trays), hopefully that works well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackfalcon*
> 
> I have the same setup. Silverstone SFX-L 500w, right? Honestly, I just bent the cable leading to the PSU unit. I know you're never supposed to make a 90 degree angle on wires like this, but it looked pretty robust, and since I don't bend / unbend it on a daily basis, I don't think I'll see any issues here.


Same here. Used some force and it really looks a bit brutal but it works fine for me too ever since the beginning.


----------



## hammy434

Thanks everyone, I ended up doing what you guys suggested just bending it, felt brutal but it works! Got it setup now, forgot to take pictures but I'll probably do that later. Gonna try using it now, one thing I've noticed, and hopefully I can fix, is the fan, I'm guessing the CPU fan, seems to be kinda loud and constantly changing speed, maybe I can change how fast it goes vs temp in the BIOS.


----------



## hammy434

I adjusted the fan curve. It's a bit better now. But it seems to be getting too hot, up to 82 degrees C when playing GTA 5 and CPU fan at 100%. I think I might reapply the thermal paste, I put a bit less than the size of a pea on, so I probably didn't put enough on - just watched a video on YouTube and basically it doesn't matter how you apply the paste as long as you don't put too little on. So much for "less is more" lol. Perhaps I could also replace the fan on the CPU Cooler? Or is the one included with the Deepcool Gabriel good enough? Thanks!


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> I adjusted the fan curve. It's a bit better now. But it seems to be getting too hot, up to 82 degrees C when playing GTA 5 and CPU fan at 100%. I think I might reapply the thermal paste, I put a bit less than the size of a pea on, so I probably didn't put enough on - just watched a video on YouTube and basically it doesn't matter how you apply the paste as long as you don't put too little on. So much for "less is more" lol. Perhaps I could also replace the fan on the CPU Cooler? Or is the one included with the Deepcool Gabriel good enough? Thanks!


Get an NF-F12. That's the whole reason I suggested the Gabriel, because it'll fit a 25mm thick fan, unlike the rest.


----------



## hammy434

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> Get an NF-F12. That's the whole reason I suggested the Gabriel, because it'll fit a 25mm thick fan, unlike the rest.


Are the black/brown ones ok? I'm not too keen on the design of the beige/brown one at the top http://i.imgur.com/ikRvzKY.png


----------



## Talis

What Zoroasterisk suggests is more like getting a 25mm fan for your cpu cooler (at least I guess) as they perform better. Not exactly a Noctua, but they are really good.
Which CPU do you use? Might need to think about a delid if it's a newer intel.

My Gabriel arrived today but I won't be able to test it this week








Also I'm planning my top-fan-mod but lot's of stuff needs to be done first...


----------



## hammy434

Thanks guys, I've ordered the ugly beige/brown one as that one seems to be the most popular. OK it's ugly but seems to be very good, thanks for recommending it to me!
I use a 7700K, I'd rather not delid if possible as I have to void the warranty and all that.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> Thanks guys, I've ordered the ugly beige/brown one as that one seems to be the most popular. OK it's ugly but seems to be very good, thanks for recommending it to me!
> I use a 7700K, I'd rather not delid if possible as I have to void the warranty and all that.


Lol, story of my life. Day late, dollar short.

The black/brown one is basically identical. That's the one I have. And Talis, NF-F12 is the model, the make is still Noctua.


----------



## Renji84

NF-A12x15 for RVZ02


----------



## Gamer388

Noctua fans are the best


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renji84*
> 
> NF-A12x15 for RVZ02


http://i.imgur.com/UU2dM.gif


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> And Talis, NF-F12 is the model, the make is still Noctua.


I know







But well, if one can fit an NF-F12, one can also fit mostly any 120mm fan. I wanted to generalize that other fans can be used, too and it doesn't need to be an NF-F12 or an Noctua at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> I use a 7700K, I'd rather not delid if possible as I have to void the warranty and all that.


I can highly recommend the Delid Die Mate 2 developed by Der8auer an German Overclocker.
This device makes the process of delidding totally save (but without guarantee of course). I delidded my 4770k with a razor blade. That was horrible!
Therefor I can say, this device made this so easy I was done delidding my 7700k, cleaning, reapplying and installing it in under 5 minutes. (I didn't glued it together).

I also ordered the fans for my top fan mod


----------



## hammy434

Thanks guys. I've got the new Noctua fan. It seems slightly thicker than the one on the Gabriel, but it just about fits! It's a lot quieter but doesn't seem to make my CPU any cooler, although it was a very hot day today, 25 degrees C outside. I did an Aida64 test and it hit 94c... not really comfortable with that, the one that came with the Gabriel hit 90c yesterday, but like I said it was warm today.

I've taken the CPU cooler off and had a look at the thermal compound spread, and to me it looks OK. What do you guys think?
CPU: http://i.imgur.com/n3fx4kT.jpg Cooler: http://i.imgur.com/xjHimUm.jpg
And this is what my build looks like: http://i.imgur.com/2gpKCJd.jpg or like this with everything in: http://i.imgur.com/kj6utWN.jpg
Lots of cables at the front and between mobo and drives, but I don't think there's really much I can do about that. I don't really wanna delid. I hate to say it as I love this case very much, it's so compact and such a nice design, and everyone here has been so helpful to me, but I am thinking of returning everything. I'm just posting here to see if anyone has any advice really. I can reapply the thermal paste but honestly feel like after taking the cooler off it spread fine and I kinda cba to do it unless anyone thinks it will really make a difference.

Sorry guys, I'm just kinda tired and just want this to work. If anyone has any advice I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> Thanks guys. I've got the new Noctua fan. It seems slightly thicker than the one on the Gabriel, but it just about fits! It's a lot quieter but doesn't seem to make my CPU any cooler, although it was a very hot day today, 25 degrees C outside. I did an Aida64 test and it hit 94c... not really comfortable with that, the one that came with the Gabriel hit 90c yesterday, but like I said it was warm today.
> 
> I've taken the CPU cooler off and had a look at the thermal compound spread, and to me it looks OK. What do you guys think?
> CPU: http://i.imgur.com/n3fx4kT.jpg Cooler: http://i.imgur.com/xjHimUm.jpg
> And this is what my build looks like: http://i.imgur.com/2gpKCJd.jpg or like this with everything in: http://i.imgur.com/kj6utWN.jpg
> Lots of cables at the front and between mobo and drives, but I don't think there's really much I can do about that. I don't really wanna delid. I hate to say it as I love this case very much, it's so compact and such a nice design, and everyone here has been so helpful to me, but I am thinking of returning everything. I'm just posting here to see if anyone has any advice really. I can reapply the thermal paste but honestly feel like after taking the cooler off it spread fine and I kinda cba to do it unless anyone thinks it will really make a difference.
> 
> Sorry guys, I'm just kinda tired and just want this to work. If anyone has any advice I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


I'd re-apply your thermal paste first. Make sure there's enough there. It should go to all the way out to the 4 corners when you take the CPU Cooler off. Also, make sure the cooler itself is sitting straight on the CPU. The best way to do that is to take the mobo out, which is a pain, but it's a very common problem, therefore a likely cause of those temps. Also, what's your fan curve set at?


----------



## hammy434

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> I'd re-apply your thermal paste first. Make sure there's enough there. It should go to all the way out to the 4 corners when you take the CPU Cooler off. Also, make sure the cooler itself is sitting straight on the CPU. The best way to do that is to take the mobo out, which is a pain, but it's a very common problem, therefore a likely cause of those temps. Also, what's your fan curve set at?


Thanks I'll try that. I put it to the "quiet" preset which has the fan at 100% when it hits about 65 or 70c.


----------



## hammy434

Reapplied the thermal paste. Got 95c on Aida64 and 85c in GTA 5 immediately after I tabbed out. Tabbed out it's staying at around 88c going as high as 91c, seems to be getting higher and higher.


----------



## hammy434

Does anyone here have a 7700? Does that run cooler than the 7700K in this case? Considering getting one of them if I can't fix the heat issues with my 7700K.


----------



## Talis

CPU: i7-7700k delidded (for anyone reading this not knowing my system already)

I installed the Gabriel today and must admit I am very disappointed. I placed a Noctua fan in pulling as well as in pushing configuration but both hit 90°C+ within a few seconds under Linx with an external temperature of 23°C.
As the configuration pushing air outwards the case was performing better, I went back to my Scythe and installed its slim fan pushing air outwards.
For this I needed to place some spacers beneath the fan, because otherwise the blades were hitting the heatsink.
This is the best performance I could get, hitting merely 90°C after three complete runs of Linx. Of course this fan is much louder than any Noctua but this I can work with.

So from my view I can say: I still recommend the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B (newly with fan pushing outwards).
Further the Noctua NH-L12 with its 92mm bottom fan only or an slim 120mm fan (like the one from the Scythe) also pushing air outwards.

Sadly I cannot recommend the Gabriel as the heatsink seems to perform too bad thus even with an full-sized fan it can't surpass both the previously mentioned.
Further I don't like the mounting of this cooler as the screws can easily grip into the mainboard and damaging it when tightened too firmly.
For the worst I declare the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet, as this is not only weak in performance (while silent) but also complicated to install.

Sorry I don't provide any charts or further temperature readings, but I reached a point of great exhaustion regarding cpu coolers, installing, removing, cleaning and testing them over and over again.
But still I'm not satisfied with this result. Thinking about some kind of AiO but will focus on the fan mod for the gpu first, as the cpu is not going rouge while gaming - the gpu however could perform better with lower temperatures.


----------



## Renji84

RVZ02 + 7700K OC 4,7 GHZ All CORE + Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B + and my modification



My modification


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



    



Noctu Launches New Fan
http://noctua.at/en/nf-a12x15-pwm.html

Ideal for Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. With this fan should be even better


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renji84*
> 
> RVZ02 + 7700K OC 4,7 GHZ All CORE + Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B + and my modification
> 
> 
> 
> My modification
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noctu Launches New Fan
> http://noctua.at/en/nf-a12x15-pwm.html
> 
> Ideal for Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. With this fan should be even better


For the Noctua Slim fans I'm waiting since years! Will order one as soon as I can get them.

Yea, I remember your mod! Nicely done! Will think about this.
Do you use any stand to let the fans catch air from the outside? Could you provide some pictures of the whole setup?


----------



## Renji84

https://goo.gl/photos/d4Ud9SXLGuwpTRNJA


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> CPU: i7-7700k delidded (for anyone reading this not knowing my system already)
> 
> I installed the Gabriel today and must admit I am very disappointed. I placed a Noctua fan in pulling as well as in pushing configuration but both hit 90°C+ within a few seconds under Linx with an external temperature of 23°C.
> As the configuration pushing air outwards the case was performing better, I went back to my Scythe and installed its slim fan pushing air outwards.
> For this I needed to place some spacers beneath the fan, because otherwise the blades were hitting the heatsink.
> This is the best performance I could get, hitting merely 90°C after three complete runs of Linx. Of course this fan is much louder than any Noctua but this I can work with.
> 
> So from my view I can say: I still recommend the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B (newly with fan pushing outwards).
> Further the Noctua NH-L12 with its 92mm bottom fan only or an slim 120mm fan (like the one from the Scythe) also pushing air outwards.
> 
> Sadly I cannot recommend the Gabriel as the heatsink seems to perform too bad thus even with an full-sized fan it can't surpass both the previously mentioned.
> Further I don't like the mounting of this cooler as the screws can easily grip into the mainboard and damaging it when tightened too firmly.
> For the worst I declare the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet, as this is not only weak in performance (while silent) but also complicated to install.
> 
> Sorry I don't provide any charts or further temperature readings, but I reached a point of great exhaustion regarding cpu coolers, installing, removing, cleaning and testing them over and over again.
> But still I'm not satisfied with this result. Thinking about some kind of AiO but will focus on the fan mod for the gpu first, as the cpu is not going rouge while gaming - the gpu however could perform better with lower temperatures.


That really sucks. I am quite disappointed, as well. And I'm sorry for feeding you info that led you to waste even more time and money. And same to you, Hammy.









The fact that changing the orientation of the fan has such a big impact might be indicating that hot air is getting trapped inside the case. I'm going to try a similar configuration as what was done for the GPU chamber, and see what happens. It'd probably need to be suspended an inch or two from the ground, but that shouldn't be too hard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renji84*
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/d4Ud9SXLGuwpTRNJA


Perfect timing! Stealing this!


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> That really sucks. I am quite disappointed, as well. And I'm sorry for feeding you info that led you to waste even more time and money. And same to you, Hammy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that changing the orientation of the fan has such a big impact might be indicating that hot air is getting trapped inside the case. I'm going to try a similar configuration as what was done for the GPU chamber, and see what happens. It'd probably need to be suspended an inch or two from the ground, but that shouldn't be too hard.


No need to be sorry, the idea and the concept did sound too good to not try it









Would need to test this further, but the mod by Renji could pull air in and let the CPU cooler and the top fan mod pull the hot air out again. If I saw correctly Renji also drilled the top of the middle case part to connect both the cpu and gpu segment for which the top fan mod could then pull air from both. I will think about all this.
Further I stopped my ordering of the 80mm fans, as Noctua might also release som 80x15mm fans which I would totally prefer above the Noiseblocker.


----------



## Renji84

If the market appears NF-A12x15, i will definitely mount it instead of the original scythe fan. If noctua launches 80mmx15 fans, I would rather them instead of the current ones. It will be quieter. Mounting more fans on the top, pulling out, will probably not improve the CPU. Only GPU. Very important for the CPU is the ventilation chimney at the top
I just have to enlarge the ventilation space upstairs. But I'm looking for a bet that's the same as the original ones on the other side, for better GPU ventilation.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renji84*
> 
> If the market appears NF-A12x15, i will definitely mount it instead of the original scythe fan. If noctua launches 80mmx15 fans, I would rather them instead of the current ones. It will be quieter. Mounting more fans on the top, pulling out, will probably not improve the CPU. Only GPU. Very important for the CPU is the ventilation chimney at the top
> I just have to enlarge the ventilation space upstairs. But I'm looking for a bet that's the same as the original ones on the other side, for better GPU ventilation.


I canceled my order of the 80x15mm fans from Noisblocker and will wait for Noctua to release their. Hope they don't take too long.
Yes, 120x15mm by Noctua will be ordered immediately when in stock to replace the scythe fan.

But the chimney at the top would be totally improve by fans pulling air out the cpu compartment, wouldn't it?
So top fan mod plus cutting a path to the cpu compartment could also help the cpu I guess.


----------



## nyk20z3

Almost done with this RVZ01-E build just waiting on my de lided 7700K to arrive.


----------



## nyk20z3

Question for you guys. I will be installing 2 Silverstone FN123 fans on the gpu side of my RVZ010-E. Would i benefit more by setting them up as intake to blow air over the gpu or as exhaust to pull hot air away from the gpu ?. I am cooling a Asus Strix 1080 Ti as reference.


----------



## Elton Noway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> Thanks guys. I've got the new Noctua fan. It seems slightly thicker than the one on the Gabriel, but it just about fits! It's a lot quieter but doesn't seem to make my CPU any cooler, although it was a very hot day today, 25 degrees C outside. I did an Aida64 test and it hit 94c... not really comfortable with that, the one that came with the Gabriel hit 90c yesterday, but like I said it was warm today.
> 
> I've taken the CPU cooler off and had a look at the thermal compound spread, and to me it looks OK. What do you guys think?
> CPU: http://i.imgur.com/n3fx4kT.jpg Cooler: http://i.imgur.com/xjHimUm.jpg
> And this is what my build looks like: http://i.imgur.com/2gpKCJd.jpg or like this with everything in: http://i.imgur.com/kj6utWN.jpg
> Lots of cables at the front and between mobo and drives, but I don't think there's really much I can do about that. I don't really wanna delid. I hate to say it as I love this case very much, it's so compact and such a nice design, and everyone here has been so helpful to me, but I am thinking of returning everything. I'm just posting here to see if anyone has any advice really. I can reapply the thermal paste but honestly feel like after taking the cooler off it spread fine and I kinda cba to do it unless anyone thinks it will really make a difference.
> 
> Sorry guys, I'm just kinda tired and just want this to work. If anyone has any advice I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


Is it ever possible to have to much of a good thing? In the case of thermal paste the answer is yes. Personally... just my two cents, but in looking at your photos it looks like you've applied too much thermal paste.



The best transfer of heat occurs where there is direct metal to metal contact between the metal surfaces of the CPU and the cooler. The primary purpose of thermal compound is to fill in the "microscopic" gaps that exist between the two surfaces, the sole reason being that thermo paste will transfer heat from the processor to the heatsink more efficiently than the microscopic air gaps that exist. Without compound the air gaps would result in hot spots) Although too much paste doesn't decrease the performance of the compound itself, too much (with the possible exception of the liquid metal compounds) can serve to reduce the metal to metal surface area and actually increase your temps. (think of it as a insulator of sorts between the two surfaces). The caution with metal pastes, if you apply too much, it can spread over the sides and into the pins or surrounding circuits and you run the risk of shorting out the CPU and/or mother board.

How much compound should you apply? If you ask 10 people and you can get 10 different answers. Anything from a dab the size of a grain of rice to a pea size tab, to cover the entire thing like making a peanut butter sandwich. Then you also run into the debate of... do you spread the paste with your finger, a credit card, or let the cooler spread it out when it gets clamped down? Ideally, you want to put on only enough to form a thin layer that will result in compound getting pushed into any gaps by the pressure of the heatsink mounting. Ideal Results: Almost none where it's not needed, and some where it is.

FYI: There can also be a significant cooling gain based on how tight you clamp the cooler to the CPU. Many make the mistake of stopping at "finger tight" in fear of damaging the CPU, striping threads... or just breaking something.. Finger tight can bite you in the ass. Tighter is better! If it's not tight enough the poor contact between CPU & cooler will cause the CPU to heat up more than it should. When clamping down a cooler its best to work with the motherboard on a flat surface as to not stress / flex or crack the motherboard.

FOOTNOTE: When constructing a new build, my personal preference is to apply a small drop of compound between the size of a rice grain and a pea, in the middle of the CPU. I then position and clamp down the cooler. After clamping as if I was doing the final install...I then remove it and check the contact area and can determine if I installed too much or not enough. Then I wipe the down the mating surfaces (CPU & Cooler) with alcohol to remove any paste. Reapply and clamp! As far as which compound, after reading this review of 47 different compounds I elected to go with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. Its not cheap but it works great. I actually recorded a 2 degree drop after replacing Artic Silver 5 with Kryonaut.


----------



## Amidas

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=670&area=en

SilverStone PSU SX700-LPT Compatible fit FTZ01 case?


----------



## nyk20z3

I mounted 2 Silverstone FN123 15mm fans to cool the gpu and also wired them to the gpu saving any clutter going back to the mobo.


----------



## synestia

Hello everyone, I'm new here









I have a mini-itx build using Ryzen 5 1600 on a RVZ02B-W case
Long story short, I managed to fit AMD's stock wraith cooler into this case by removing the fan shroud like so:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






but there is barely any gap between the cooler..

the temp on stock freq is quite nice (34 C idle, gaming is like 50 or so), but as this is an AMD build I surely wanted to overclock a bit









Now I want to replace the stock cooler with a better one, but here in my country I think my choices are limited to either Cryorig C7, Deepcool Gabriel, or IDCooling IS-60.
I've read tens of pages from this thread to know that people basically don't recommend Gabriel and mostly will go for Big Shuriken 2 rev.B.

So I wonder if anyone here has used IS-60?
How does it compare to Shuriken?
or do you guys have other good air cooler recommendation?

thanks before


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammy434*
> 
> Thanks guys. I've got the new Noctua fan. It seems slightly thicker than the one on the Gabriel, but it just about fits! It's a lot quieter but doesn't seem to make my CPU any cooler, although it was a very hot day today, 25 degrees C outside. I did an Aida64 test and it hit 94c... not really comfortable with that, the one that came with the Gabriel hit 90c yesterday, but like I said it was warm today.
> 
> I've taken the CPU cooler off and had a look at the thermal compound spread, and to me it looks OK. What do you guys think?
> CPU: http://i.imgur.com/n3fx4kT.jpg Cooler: http://i.imgur.com/xjHimUm.jpg
> And this is what my build looks like: http://i.imgur.com/2gpKCJd.jpg or like this with everything in: http://i.imgur.com/kj6utWN.jpg
> Lots of cables at the front and between mobo and drives, but I don't think there's really much I can do about that. I don't really wanna delid. I hate to say it as I love this case very much, it's so compact and such a nice design, and everyone here has been so helpful to me, but I am thinking of returning everything. I'm just posting here to see if anyone has any advice really. I can reapply the thermal paste but honestly feel like after taking the cooler off it spread fine and I kinda cba to do it unless anyone thinks it will really make a difference.
> 
> Sorry guys, I'm just kinda tired and just want this to work. If anyone has any advice I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


90c+ is a bit hot but 85c I would say is fine during a stress test so you aren't that far off and can maybe get there with a bit more tweaking.

I would second the previous post suggesting that might be too much paste. Also what paste? Can't remember what the one that comes with the Gabriel is like, I find Gelid GC-Extreme works well. I had pretty good results with a Gabriel previously though that was with a G3258 (albeit at 4.6GHz), changing fan to an Enermax Twister Pressure gave me a very noticeable improvement (not sure how it compares to the Noctua you tried but the fact you say it's a lot quieter suggests it maybe not moving much more air than the fan that comes with the cooler?). I assume you are at stock clocks, have you tried undervolting a little? Motherboards can sometimes give more voltage than needed. Also undervolting with a small downclock could see lower temperatures for not much less performance.

edit - Just to add as an aside I think what also helped the Gabriel in my case was that I was using it in an SG05 so had a case fan blowing nice cool air at it. Although I do much prefer the RVZ02 overall there is definitely a trade off in terms of reduced cooling performance. By not having a case fan I think fairly significant recirculation of hot air is unavoidable - I've noticed this with my psu which was quite a bit noisier in my RVZ02 than it was in the SG05.


----------



## Gamer388

I finally finished my custom double power SATA cable for my RVZ01 build to power the two 2.5" HDD on the GPU bracket.

What I did is basically buying two cables :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Then I have cut the the cables in order to keep the PSU end and the female HDD side of each cable.
I also added wires so that both HDD side of the cable would reach the hard drive.

At first I thought a cable 20cm long would be enough to reach the 2.5" HDD which is closer to the PSU but you need at least an extra 5cm to reach the power sata port of the first HDD. For the second I added approx 10cm to the original cable length.

I took a photo of the inside so you can see how the cable looks.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




The double power SATA cable is the long green / yellow / red cable.



I know it's not very pretty but it gets the job done very well. I just cut, stripped and soldered additional wires to add some length to the original cable and to create the asymmetry needed (both end can't be the same length otherwise one would be OK but the other would be too long). I used heat-shrink to cover the part of the wires where I soldered.

As you can see the HDD end of the cable doesn't have 3.3V (HDD don't need 3V3 to be fully fonctionnal, only 5V, 12V and ground must be supplied to the HDD to work). So I cut the 3V3 wire of the PSU side really short and used heat-shrink and the end of it to avoid the wire touching anything.

I took wires that were the most easy to find where I work. The wires I used are way thicker than the ones that came with the cable I received originally.
Of course this would look much better if I had the tools to remove the contacts from the PSU connector and put new wires but I didn't have that.

Edit : Watch out the PSU pinout of the PCIE connector side because mine was wired like a GPU PSU connector not like a SATA at all.
My cable had two yellow wires (one for 3V3 and one for 12V). All the other wires that came from that cable were black (two for 5V which is good). And two for ground. So by default these cables doesn't work because one HDD end get the 3V3 yellow wire and the other one the 12V yellow wire. I haven't checked the black wires though.

EDIT2 : I realized that 2.5" HDD only need 5V in order to work. So you can possibly just have 5V wire (red) and ground wire (black) to have less cable in your case


----------



## Talis

In August there will be an BeQuiet SFX-L Powersupply which they presented at Computex! Source: Tomshardware.
I'm thinking about changing my Silverstone SX500-LG v2 to one of them as mine got a really bad coil whine...

Further I contacted Noctua and they stated that the 80x15mm fan will be delayed and probably not hit production until 2018.


----------



## Estrinoff

Like so many before me, i'm getting ready to build a new system. My primary plan was to build a SSF system there can fit into a large backpack.
I have seen many case mods, but the simple one @Zoroasterisk made on his ML08 seemed really easy and possible for myself.









PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel - Core i7-7700K 4.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($329.49 @ OutletPC)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua - NH-L9i 33.8 CFM CPU Cooler ($39.15 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus - ROG STRIX Z270i GAMING Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard ($168.89 @ OutletPC)
*Memory:* Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory ($135.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung - 960 EVO 500GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive ($219.99 @ Dell Small Business)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte - GeForce GTX 1080 Ti 11GB Gaming OC 11G Video Card ($683.99 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case:* Silverstone - RVZ02B HTPC Case ($69.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Corsair - SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($119.25 @ OutletPC)

There is not really any of the components there are set in stone, but this is a good start.
My reasons are as follow:

*CPU:* I'm not going to OC, but the money saved by buying an i5 or i7-7700 is not great enough to offset the possibility to OC at a later point.
*Cooler:* Noctua is a respectable company and it looks like other builds have used it without clearance problems. (Maby a Cryorig C7 or something else is better)
*Motherboard:* I'm a fan of ASUS and i like the M.2 heat shroud.
*Memory:* Seen many builds use Corsair, but have other reason for the choice.
*Storage:* Not really any reason behind this aswell.
*GFX:* I have been swaying back and forth between 1080 and 1080ti cards, really unsure what card to pick - but if heat is going to be a problem i would like to have the option to mod the case like Zoro (https://pcpartpicker.com/b/MdD2FT) - the Gigabyte card just have the lower 11cm height profile.
*Case:* Been looking at so many cases, and the price for the M1 or Dan is just to high and have long delivery time. (And again, i like Zoro's easy approach to extra cooling)
*PSU:* Seems like a reasonable choice and its modular.

Sorry for grammar or spelling mistakes, English is not my first language







. If anyone have a comment please don't hold yourself back.


----------



## bichael

A non-K cpu could save money on motherboard as well as cpu, and not sure there will be much scope for OC with a 65Wtdp cooler anyway... so personally I would probably take the saving, particularly in a case like the RVZ02 which is obviously a compromise in terms of ventilation to achieve such a slim size.

If set on a k cpu then I think consensus is the Big Shuriken 2 is one of the best coolers so I would go with that or similar rather than the L9i.


----------



## Estrinoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> A non-K cpu could save money on motherboard as well as cpu, and not sure there will be much scope for OC with a 65Wtdp cooler anyway... so personally I would probably take the saving, particularly in a case like the RVZ02 which is obviously a compromise in terms of ventilation to achieve such a slim size.
> 
> If set on a k cpu then I think consensus is the Big Shuriken 2 is one of the best coolers so I would go with that or similar rather than the L9i.


Yea i have been advised that aswell, so im most likely going that way, I have no plans on OC on this system - but if i end up getting a larger case at at later date i would like to have the option.
And again, the savings are not very large.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Estrinoff*
> 
> 1. *Cooler:* Noctua is a respectable company and it looks like other builds have used it without clearance problems. (Maby a Cryorig C7 or something else is better)
> 2. *Motherboard:* I'm a fan of ASUS and i like the M.2 heat shroud.
> 3. *GFX:* I have been swaying back and forth between 1080 and 1080ti cards, really unsure what card to pick - but if heat is going to be a problem i would like to have the option to mod the case like Zoro (https://pcpartpicker.com/b/MdD2FT) - the Gigabyte card just have the lower 11cm height profile.
> 4. *PSU:* Seems like a reasonable choice and its modular.


1. Yes, Noctua is an respectable company, but this cooler ist too small, especially for an i7 k.
Like bichael said, I also recommend the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B and (when it arrives) consider a Noctua A12x15 fan.

2. Totally nice-looking mainboard (except for the rgb stuff^^)! I too love the M.2 shroud, but I already have my mainboard :/ ;D

3. 1080ti is reasonably faster (if there is money), for heat, as you've said, there are the mods. My GTX1080ti Strix does well in most games (but a mod will be essential).
the height profile should not be a problem, there is a metal case part at the back of the gpu compartment, which is the limiting factor for any top fan case mod. As long as your GPU or the power cables don't surpass this, you're fine.

4. 600W is too much. 500W should be good enough. Maybe wait for an bequiet sfx-l in august?
















Other parts seem good to me. Best of luck and show some pictures!


----------



## Estrinoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> 1. Yes, Noctua is an respectable company, but this cooler ist too small, especially for an i7 k.
> Like bichael said, I also recommend the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B and (when it arrives) consider a Noctua A12x15 fan.
> 
> 2. Totally nice-looking mainboard (except for the rgb stuff^^)! I too love the M.2 shroud, but I already have my mainboard :/ ;D
> 
> 3. 1080ti is reasonably faster (if there is money), for heat, as you've said, there are the mods. My GTX1080ti Strix does well in most games (but a mod will be essential).
> the height profile should not be a problem, there is a metal case part at the back of the gpu compartment, which is the limiting factor for any top fan case mod. As long as your GPU or the power cables don't surpass this, you're fine.
> 
> 4. 600W is too much. 500W should be good enough. Maybe wait for an bequiet sfx-l in august?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other parts seem good to me. Best of luck and show some pictures!


Since i can't wait until august (my mate might wants his laptop back sooner than August







) i'm most likely going with the Shuriken 2 then.
Nice to know that most GPU's will work in the case, right now i was looking at the EVGA 1080ti SC2 Black edition.

Would it be better to get the RVZ01 to get more room or are the RVZ02 just as easy to do custom work on ?


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Estrinoff*
> 
> Since i can't wait until august (my mate might wants his laptop back sooner than August
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) i'm most likely going with the Shuriken 2 then.
> Nice to know that most GPU's will work in the case, right now i was looking at the EVGA 1080ti SC2 Black edition.
> 
> Would it be better to get the RVZ01 to get more room or are the RVZ02 just as easy to do custom work on ?


The RVZ01 will fit an a bigger CPU cooler, even a single slot AIO, internally. It also has fans for the GPU without modding, as well. It has these features because it's wider than the RVZ02. if you don't care about the larger size, go for it.

As far as whether to get a 1080 or a 1080 TI, what games do you play, and what resolution?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> The RVZ01 will fit an a bigger CPU cooler, even a single slot AIO, internally. It also has fans for the GPU without modding, as well. It has these features because it's wider than the RVZ02. if you don't care about the larger size, go for it.
> 
> As far as whether to get a 1080 or a 1080 TI, what games do you play, and what resolution?


I would love to know what AIO fits because even the Silverstone TD03 Slim that Silverstone says fits does not fit i tried it. Unless your mobo has no heatsinks on it which would give you more room to flatten the tubing out, i know nothing fits with my Asus Strix Z270I.


----------



## Estrinoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> The RVZ01 will fit an a bigger CPU cooler, even a single slot AIO, internally. It also has fans for the GPU without modding, as well. It has these features because it's wider than the RVZ02. if you don't care about the larger size, go for it.
> 
> As far as whether to get a 1080 or a 1080 TI, what games do you play, and what resolution?


The additional 2 inches is still within the range in terms of fitting it in a bag (mostly the width is a problem), so might consider getting the RVZ01.
But getting a AIO along with 2 fans below the GPU might help with heat, but i remember reading that the other motherboard components really suffer from the GPU heat.
Is it still possible to do "your" 3 fan mod or will the amount of fans around the GPU make turbulence?

Right now its primary PUBG and WoW, im gaming at 1080p 144hz - but when its possible within my budget i will buy a 1440p 120hz+ monitor.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I would love to know what AIO fits because even the Silverstone TD03 Slim that Silverstone says fits does not fit i tried it. Unless your mobo has no heatsinks on it which would give you more room to flatten the tubing out, i know nothing fits with my Asus Strix Z270I.


DREREX has some pretty good shots of an AIO mounted inside a RVZ01. Look at the photos in this thread, there are tons of examples of what you're asking for. Here's a guy that got a custom loop in it. Now whether or not the specific components in question leave enough unoccupied volume to allow for the tubes/cables to all be routed will obviously depend on the components in question, but it's definitely possible.

I definitely should've said "can" fit an AIO rather than "will", though. Sorry about that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Estrinoff*
> 
> The additional 2 inches is still within the range in terms of fitting it in a bag (mostly the width is a problem), so might consider getting the RVZ01.
> But getting a AIO along with 2 fans below the GPU might help with heat, but i remember reading that the other motherboard components really suffer from the GPU heat.
> Is it still possible to do "your" 3 fan mod or will the amount of fans around the GPU make turbulence?
> 
> Right now its primary PUBG and WoW, im gaming at 1080p 144hz - but when its possible within my budget i will buy a 1440p 120hz+ monitor.


I can't speak to how easy/plausible it'd be to mod and RVZ01/ML07 like I did. I haven't seen anyone that's tried, and I obviously haven't done it myself. You would probably have to cut into the actual frame of the case itself to install them. I've only got an ML08, so I honestly have no idea how to go about such a thing.

As far as whether or not to go with a 1080 or a 1080TI, I would go 'cheap' with a 1080. My 1080 handles everything I've thrown at it @ 1440p, including GTA V and Witcher 3. It goes between 60-100 FPS on titles that are as demanding as those two, or 100+ on anything less demanding or if settings are turned down. Even at max settings, WoW should run at the refresh rate limit of your monitor, even in raids, even at 1440p. I'd assume PUBG will be easy to drive as well, but I've got no personal experience there.


----------



## mong00se

Hello everyone. Its time for me to upgrade my HTPC to go with my new 4K OLED TV. You can see my current build in my signature.

Here are the parts I will be using. Some I have already, some I have ordered:

FTZ01 Case
Silverstone 600w modular PSU

Intel I7-7700k
Asus ROG Strix Z270I Mini ITX Gaming Motherboard
16gb Corsair Vengeance LPX ram, 3000mhz
EVGA GTX 1080 ti Black edition
500 gb Samsung 850 Evo SSD
3tb WD internal HDD
5tb seagate external HDD

The question I have is similar to many questions on here. *What should I get for my CPU cooler?* I have a Noctua nh-l15 in a current build, but I feel like using it with just the smaller fan won't be enough. What are the best options for coolers?

I've seen a lot of posts about the Cryorig C1. Anyone know if it would fit in this case with my motherboard?

Thanks.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Hello everyone. Its time for me to upgrade my HTPC to go with my new 4K OLED TV. You can see my current build in my signature.
> 
> Here are the parts I will be using. Some I have already, some I have ordered:
> 
> FTZ01 Case
> Silverstone 600w modular PSU
> 
> Intel I7-7700k
> Asus ROG Strix Z270I Mini ITX Gaming Motherboard
> 16gb Corsair Vengeance LPX ram, 3000mhz
> EVGA GTX 1080 ti Black edition
> 500 gb Samsung 850 Evo SSD
> 3tb WD internal HDD
> 5tb seagate external HDD
> 
> The question I have is similar to many questions on here. *What should I get for my CPU cooler?* I have a Noctua nh-l15 in a current build, but I feel like using it with just the smaller fan won't be enough. What are the best options for coolers?
> 
> I've seen a lot of posts about the Cryorig C1. Anyone know if it would fit in this case with my motherboard?
> 
> Thanks.


The Cryorig C1 will fit, but you can fit in better. Get a Scythe Big Shuriken with an NF-F12 instead of its stock fan. The FTZ01 has 83mm of vertical clearance for a CPU cooler, that setup would be about 70mm high.


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> The Cryorig C1 will fit, but you can fit in better. Get a Scythe Big Shuriken with an NF-F12 instead of its stock fan. The FTZ01 has 83mm of vertical clearance for a CPU cooler, that setup would be about 70mm high.


Interesting, ok sop the scythe may perform better than the cryorig? Do you run a similar set up?

I'm wondering if the extra 13mm of space between the top of the scythe cooler (with upgraded fan) and the vent will lead to recirculation of the hot air.

Is It possible to replace the slim cryorig fan with a larger one, such as that one you referenced? Since the cryorig is taller, this might make the top of the fan be closer to the vent and more likely to pull in cool air.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Interesting, ok sop the scythe may perform better than the cryorig? Do you run a similar set up?
> 
> I'm wondering if the extra 13mm of space between the top of the scythe cooler (with upgraded fan) and the vent will lead to recirculation of the hot air.
> 
> Is It possible to replace the slim cryorig fan with a larger one, such as that one you referenced? Since the cryorig is taller, this might make the top of the fan be closer to the vent and more likely to pull in cool air.


I'm positive a Shuriken + full sized fan will run cooler than the C1. And yes, I run a similar setup. My case is an ML08, which has 65mm (officially 58, but really 65) of vertical clearance. I use an ID Cooling IS-60 with an NF-F12.

The C1 could fit any fan you like, supposing you can figure out how to mount it. The built in fan is 13mm thick, so you'd need different screws to get the two attached. Fitting it in the case though, that'll be tricky. So the C1's total height according to Amazon is 2.91", or 73.914mm. We'll round that to 74. Subtracting the thickness of the C1's fan, 13mm, we get 61mm for the height of just the heatsink. Now when we add the 25mm it'd require to mount an NF-F12, and we're at 86mm for total fan height. Now, it could be that the official specification of the FTZ01 is wrong, just as the ML08's was, but it's just as likely that you'll end up throwing more money at it than you originally planned.

Hence, why I suggested the Shuriken +NF-F12. In my view, a thicker fan on a slightly lower heatsink will be more effective than a thinner fan on a larger one, but that's just speculation. Also, the difference between the two setups is going to be about 4mm. Whether or not that'll create a measurable difference in thermals, I can't say, but I'd imagine not.


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> I'm positive a Shuriken + full sized fan will run cooler than the C1. And yes, I run a similar setup. My case is an ML08, which has 65mm (officially 58, but really 65) of vertical clearance. I use an ID Cooling IS-60 with an NF-F12.
> 
> The C1 could fit any fan you like, supposing you can figure out how to mount it. The built in fan is 13mm thick, so you'd need different screws to get the two attached. Fitting it in the case though, that'll be tricky. So the C1's total height according to Amazon is 2.91", or 73.914mm. We'll round that to 74. Subtracting the thickness of the C1's fan, 13mm, we get 61mm for the height of just the heatsink. Now when we add the 25mm it'd require to mount an NF-F12, and we're at 86mm for total fan height. Now, it could be that the official specification of the FTZ01 is wrong, just as the ML08's was, but it's just as likely that you'll end up throwing more money at it than you originally planned.
> 
> Hence, why I suggested the Shuriken +NF-F12. In my view, a thicker fan on a slightly lower heatsink will be more effective than a thinner fan on a larger one, but that's just speculation. Also, the difference between the two setups is going to be about 4mm. Whether or not that'll create a measurable difference in thermals, I can't say, but I'd imagine not.


That is very helpful, thanks. I think I'll go for the big shuriken. I actually have an Nf-f12, just confirmed it's the top fan of a noctua nh-l12 cooler that I have, so I'll save a good amount of money going with the scythe over the cryorig.


----------



## PMcG

Hi All,
Been reading through this topic to try and finalize my build and this is what I have come up with:

CPU: Intel - Core i5-7500 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: be quiet! - SHADOW ROCK LP 51.4 CFM CPU Cooler
Motherboard: MSI - B250I GAMING PRO AC Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory
Video Card: MSI - GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6GB GAMING X Video Card
Case: Silverstone - FTZ01S Mini ITX Desktop Case
Power Supply: Corsair - SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply

I am moving over the video card , 2x2.5' SSDs and 3x Noctua P12s from my current ATX tower.

I think it all looks good the only thing that I am still having difficulty figuring out (after hours and hours of research) is the suitability of the cooler.
The Big Shuriken isn't available at any retailers and there is currently a sale on the Shadow Rock.

My only concern is the overhang of the heatpipes over the memory slots and MB interfering with the PSU cage. Anyone have any experience with this cooler or similar who can weigh in?
I soon might just say F it and get the Noctua NH-L9x65 for zero compatibility issues, doubt the i5-7500 is going to tax it much anyways.


----------



## mong00se

Hey guys one more quick question. Anyone know if this would fit in the slot where I have my SSDs?

https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16822179110


----------



## nyk20z3

At 2.5 it should fit no problem.


----------



## mong00se

Great thanks


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMcG*
> 
> Hi All,
> Been reading through this topic to try and finalize my build and this is what I have come up with:
> 
> CPU: Intel - Core i5-7500 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
> CPU Cooler: be quiet! - SHADOW ROCK LP 51.4 CFM CPU Cooler
> Motherboard: MSI - B250I GAMING PRO AC Mini ITX LGA1151 Motherboard
> Memory: Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory
> Video Card: MSI - GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6GB GAMING X Video Card
> Case: Silverstone - FTZ01S Mini ITX Desktop Case
> Power Supply: Corsair - SF 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
> 
> I am moving over the video card , 2x2.5' SSDs and 3x Noctua P12s from my current ATX tower.
> 
> I think it all looks good the only thing that I am still having difficulty figuring out (after hours and hours of research) is the suitability of the cooler.
> The Big Shuriken isn't available at any retailers and there is currently a sale on the Shadow Rock.
> 
> My only concern is the overhang of the heatpipes over the memory slots and MB interfering with the PSU cage. Anyone have any experience with this cooler or similar who can weigh in?
> I soon might just say F it and get the Noctua NH-L9x65 for zero compatibility issues, doubt the i5-7500 is going to tax it much anyways.


It'll be fine. See here for proof. That case is internally identical to yours, it uses RAM that's higher profile, and it fits the Shadow Rock LP just fine, apparently. Good choice, imo.


----------



## PMcG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> It'll be fine. See here for proof. That case is internally identical to yours, it uses RAM that's higher profile, and it fits the Shadow Rock LP just fine, apparently. Good choice, imo.


Great thanks.


----------



## mong00se

I put my new build together yesterday using the rvz02. I really like the layout of the case and the cable management options. I'm going to be using this as an HTPC for 4k gaming.

rvz02 case
Silverstone 600w modular PSU

Intel I7-7700k
EVGA GTX 1080 ti SC2
Asus ROG Strix Z270I Mini ITX Gaming Motherboard
16gb Corsair Vengeance LPX ram, 3200mhz
500 gb Samsung 850 Evo SSD x2
2tb Seagate firecude 2.5inch SSHD; 4tb Seagate barracuda 2.5inch HDD (ordered)

The only things I'm still waiting on are my cooler (big shuriken, I'm using stock until it's delivered) and the two 2.5 inch HDDs (2tb and 4tb) that I'm going to try to fit in along with the two SSDs that I have in there. I took off the piece that would normally hold the blu ray drive, so I'm hoping I can drill a couple holes there and fit the HDDs there.

Not sure how I feel about the Aura mobo lights, but otherwise I'm loving the case and computer.


----------



## panasonicst60

Anyone has a Asus rog strix z270i with a Cryorig C1 and a ftz01? Will it fit? I recently tried the noctua nh-l12 and it didn't fit due to the tall heatsinks on the motherboard.


----------



## panasonicst60

Delete


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Interesting, ok sop the scythe may perform better than the cryorig? Do you run a similar set up?
> 
> I'm wondering if the extra 13mm of space between the top of the scythe cooler (with upgraded fan) and the vent will lead to recirculation of the hot air.
> 
> Is It possible to replace the slim cryorig fan with a larger one, such as that one you referenced? Since the cryorig is taller, this might make the top of the fan be closer to the vent and more likely to pull in cool air.


So did you end up getting the Cryorig C1 or Scythe Big Shuriken? Like you mention about the 13mm Headroom which will probably cause hot air to be pulled into the fins instead of cool fresh air.. I'm also concern about that. Most people that have had a lot of success with the cryogen C1 with a bigger fan and mounting it to the case instead of the cooler. I'm also trying to figure out if the cryogen C1 will fits as we have the same motherboard and case.


----------



## mong00se

Hey I actually made a last minute change and got the rvz02 case, which is slightly smaller than the ftz01. I ended up getting the scythe big shuriken cooler.

It fits in even with the tall heatsinks on the motherboard. this cooler is a good match for the rvz02 because the fan is basically up against the vent. so it pulls in the cool air. But with the ftz01 there would be a bit more space I imagine.

I'm not sure about the cryorig c1.


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Hey I actually made a last minute change and got the rvz02 case, which is slightly smaller than the ftz01. I ended up getting the scythe big shuriken cooler.
> 
> It fits in even with the tall heatsinks on the motherboard. this cooler is a good match for the rvz02 because the fan is basically up against the vent. so it pulls in the cool air. But with the ftz01 there would be a bit more space I imagine.
> 
> I'm not sure about the cryorig c1.


Very nice. Just out of curiosity why did u switch cases? I'm sure they are both nice cases. I really like the metal body on my ftz01. Just wish the whole gpu was metal as well. I'll be getting the C1 for my case. If it for some reason doesnt work out I'll just try out the scythe big shuriken cooler instead. Thank for the picture showing it'll work for the mb. What CPU do u have? What's the temps like on stress test? I have a 7700k not overclock and the temps were in the 90s with a noctua L9 65. Ambient temperature was around 21 degrees Celsius. Stupid high.


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panasonicst60*
> 
> Very nice. Just out of curiosity why did u switch cases? I'm sure they are both nice cases. I really like the metal body on my ftz01. Just wish the whole gpu was metal as well. I'll be getting the C1 for my case. If it for some reason doesnt work out I'll just try out the scythe big shuriken cooler instead. Thank for the picture showing it'll work for the mb. What CPU do u have? What's the temps like on stress test? I have a 7700k not overclock and the temps were in the 90s with a noctua L9 65. Ambient temperature was around 21 degrees Celsius. Stupid high.


Yeah I actually have both cases. They are both nice for sure. I like the metal body of the FTZ01 too which feels a bit more premium. The RVZ02 has some nice features for cable management that I don't remember the FTZ01 having. I'm actually going to keep my old components in the FTZ01 in my other room so I'll be putting them both to use.

My CPU is the I7-7700k, and so far the scythe is handling it really well. I've been checking the temps while it's idling and its been steady at 31 C, and the max it hit on HWMonitor while I was playing Overwatch earlier was 70 C, which doesn't feel bad considering the size of the case. I was playing at 4k resolution which I imagine puts more of the load on the GPU. I'm impressed so far but I want to do some more stress testing tomorrow.

I think this scythe is a perfect match for the RVZ02 simply because it goes right up to the vent so its pulling in the cool air and blowing it right down onto the CPU. But I wonder how it would do in the FTZ01 since its a deeper case. Let me know how the cryorig does, I've heard a lot of good things about it. What CPU do you have?


----------



## panasonicst60

For a Cryorig C1 and a fzt01 case, which fan should I get? Between the NF-F12 or NF-P14r? Any recommendations between the two? I plan on mounting it on the very top of the case.


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Yeah I actually have both cases. They are both nice for sure. I like the metal body of the FTZ01 too which feels a bit more premium. The RVZ02 has some nice features for cable management that I don't remember the FTZ01 having. I'm actually going to keep my old components in the FTZ01 in my other room so I'll be putting them both to use.
> 
> My CPU is the I7-7700k, and so far the scythe is handling it really well. I've been checking the temps while it's idling and its been steady at 31 C, and the max it hit on HWMonitor while I was playing Overwatch earlier was 70 C, which doesn't feel bad considering the size of the case. I was playing at 4k resolution which I imagine puts more of the load on the GPU. I'm impressed so far but I want to do some more stress testing tomorrow.
> 
> I think this scythe is a perfect match for the RVZ02 simply because it goes right up to the vent so its pulling in the cool air and blowing it right down onto the CPU. But I wonder how it would do in the FTZ01 since its a deeper case. Let me know how the cryorig does, I've heard a lot of good things about it. What CPU do you have?


The ftz01 is an older case so it's missing a lot of the features of their new ones. Yeah cable management would have been great.70 c on a game is not bad. Stress test with a software would probably bring it up to the low mid 80s(guess)which is not bad. And that's with the thin stock fan too. Pretty good. I have the same cpu as yours. What's the voltage set at for the CPU? The stock voltage set by the motherboard seams a little on the high side for me..


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Yeah I actually have both cases. They are both nice for sure. I like the metal body of the FTZ01 too which feels a bit more premium. The RVZ02 has some nice features for cable management that I don't remember the FTZ01 having. I'm actually going to keep my old components in the FTZ01 in my other room so I'll be putting them both to use.
> 
> My CPU is the I7-7700k, and so far the scythe is handling it really well. I've been checking the temps while it's idling and its been steady at 31 C, and the max it hit on HWMonitor while I was playing Overwatch earlier was 70 C, which doesn't feel bad considering the size of the case. I was playing at 4k resolution which I imagine puts more of the load on the GPU. I'm impressed so far but I want to do some more stress testing tomorrow.
> 
> I think this scythe is a perfect match for the RVZ02 simply because it goes right up to the vent so its pulling in the cool air and blowing it right down onto the CPU. But I wonder how it would do in the FTZ01 since its a deeper case. Let me know how the cryorig does, I've heard a lot of good things about it. What CPU do you have?


Actually on second thought I may just get the same cooler as yours. Seeing how your temps are pretty good. But if I do, I'll probably replace the stock fan and add the new noctua 120 slim fan that just got released. On top of that I will add another noctua 140mm on top to intake cool air being that the ftz01 has the room for it. Debating, debating.....


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Hey I actually made a last minute change and got the rvz02 case, which is slightly smaller than the ftz01. I ended up getting the scythe big shuriken cooler.
> 
> It fits in even with the tall heatsinks on the motherboard. this cooler is a good match for the rvz02 because the fan is basically up against the vent. so it pulls in the cool air. But with the ftz01 there would be a bit more space I imagine.
> 
> I'm not sure about the cryorig c1.


Big Shuriken seems best to me for this case, but I never had the cryorig c1. I managed to let the scythe fan pull air out from the case which performed slightly better.
Will swap to an Noctua A12x15 when in stock.

Isn't your powersupply facing with the fan to the inside against the wall or am I missing something?


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Big Shuriken seems best to me for this case, but I never had the cryorig c1. I managed to let the scythe fan pull air out from the case which performed slightly better.
> Will swap to an Noctua A12x15 when in stock.
> 
> Isn't your powersupply facing with the fan to the inside against the wall or am I missing something?


Ha yeah, I took that picture while I was building before I realized what I had done, so it's actually flipped the other way now but I didn't bother to take a new pic.


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panasonicst60*
> 
> The ftz01 is an older case so it's missing a lot of the features of their new ones. Yeah cable management would have been great.70 c on a game is not bad. Stress test with a software would probably bring it up to the low mid 80s(guess)which is not bad. And that's with the thin stock fan too. Pretty good. I have the same cpu as yours. What's the voltage set at for the CPU? The stock voltage set by the motherboard seams a little on the high side for me..


Today I played overwatch again and I only hit 66 C.

I think mine is set at 1.2 but I'm not quite sure, I've never really messed with the voltages. I took this picture, I'm looking at the max vcore voltage but not sure if that's what I should be looking at.


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Today I played overwatch again and I only hit 66 C.
> 
> I think mine is set at 1.2 but I'm not quite sure, I've never really messed with the voltages. I took this picture, I'm looking at the max vcore voltage but not sure if that's what I should be looking at.


I'm a novice when it comes to voltages also. I think mine was set higher at stock settings. Don't remember I'll have to check. I'm sure your temp is fluctuating due to ambient temperature being different.

I currently have my cpu with turbo disable and running at input voltage of 1.09. It's running stable. I did that because I had the noctua l9x65 cooler and it was running super hot on stock speeds during Intel burn test 90 c+. When gaming my temps where around 70 c. I could have left everything as is but I have this obsession with lowering temps. I recently delid my cpu, upgrade my fans to all noctua, and got the C1. I'll be putting everything back in in a few days. Fingers crossed that all goes well







.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

So I just saw a video that goes into more detail on Noctua's new line of A-Series fans/coolers - 



 - from that spec sheet it looks like it's going to be exactly 70mm tall, which while is too tall for an RVZ02/ML08, it'd fit inside an RVZ01 with room to spare, and even allow for a push/pull configuration. For example, the fan that comes with the Shuriken is 12mm thick, which would allow exactly 1mm of clearance in such a configuration. Urge to case mod rising....

E: That being said, RAM clearance for that thing looks like it'll be a pain in the neck, if it's even possible at all, so it might all be for naught.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

OC.N has a truly confounding interface. Double post deleted.


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> So I just saw a video that goes into more detail on Noctua's new line of A-Series fans/coolers -
> 
> 
> 
> - from that spec sheet it looks like it's going to be exactly 70mm tall, which while is too tall for an RVZ02/ML08, it'd fit inside an RVZ01 with room to spare, and even allow for a push/pull configuration. For example, the fan that comes with the Shuriken is 12mm thick, which would allow exactly 1mm of clearance in such a configuration. Urge to case mod rising....
> 
> E: That being said, RAM clearance for that thing looks like it'll be a pain in the neck, if it's even possible at all, so it might all be for naught.


Very exciting news for some. But now that it includes only one fan the price should drop. I doubt it though. Less bang for your buck. FYI people with the RVZ01 and Asus rog strix z270i it won't fit due to the tall heatsinks on the mb. That new 120mm fan looks hot! I think it's scheduled to be release later this year. I'll pick that one up for sure.


----------



## panasonicst60

Some new exiting cooper coolers coming out from Cryorig! 




Fast forward to about 5mins. I just bought a cyrorig c1. Maybe I should waited!


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panasonicst60*
> 
> Very exciting news for some. But now that it includes only one fan the price should drop. I doubt it though. Less bang for your buck. FYI people with the RVZ01 and Asus rog strix z270i it won't fit due to the tall heatsinks on the mb. That new 120mm fan looks hot! I think it's scheduled to be release later this year. I'll pick that one up for sure.


You keep bringing up heatsinks on the Z270I in relation to CPU coolers. I've got that mobo, and I had no problem with its heatsinks when I was installing my ID Cooling IS-60. The RAM, sure, it was tricky, but still do-able. Specifically, which parts were giving you trouble? Can you take any pictures of the problem areas? Was it the part that says STRIX above the IO stuff? Have you tried rotating the cooler so that the heat pipes are going up and down with the case standing up?


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> You keep bringing up heatsinks on the Z270I in relation to CPU coolers. I've got that mobo, and I had no problem with its heatsinks when I was installing my ID Cooling IS-60. The RAM, sure, it was tricky, but still do-able. Specifically, which parts were giving you trouble? Can you take any pictures of the problem areas? Was it the part that says STRIX above the IO stuff? Have you tried rotating the cooler so that the heat pipes are going up and down with the case standing up?


I never said anything about having any issues with is-60. I have never tried that cooler. The issue I had was fitting the noctua nh l12. It would not fit in any oriantation. One way where it almost fitted but the heatpipe was hitting the the pcie riser.

I have just installed the C1 cooler and it fits perfectly.


----------



## panasonicst60

Deleted


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panasonicst60*
> 
> I never said anything about having any issues with is-60. I have never tried that cooler. The issue I had was fitting the noctua nh l12. It would not fit in any oriantation. One way where it almost fitted but the heatpipe was hitting the the pcie riser.
> 
> I have just installed the C1 cooler and it fits perfectly.


Very nice, let us know how your temperatures are, I'm quite curious about that cooler


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Very nice, let us know how your temperatures are, I'm quite curious about that cooler


My temps are not impressive. My temps will be higher than most because I have it enclosed in in my TV's cabinet laying flat. Only the back of the cabinet is opened. Running stess test it was around mid 80s.

Back to the drawing board. I think I'll just get big shuriken. Then change out the fan to a noctua slim. With a lot of space left on top I'll probably add a noctua 140mm for intake. Hope this will work better.


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panasonicst60*
> 
> My temps are not impressive. My temps will be higher than most because I have it enclosed in in my TV's cabinet laying flat. Only the back of the cabinet is opened. Running stess test it was around mid 80s.
> 
> Back to the drawing board. I think I'll just get big shuriken. Then change out the fan to a noctua slim. With a lot of space left on top I'll probably add a noctua 140mm for intake. Hope this will work better.


What stress test do you run? I would like to try one myself


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> What stress test do you run? I would like to try one myself


Occt or Intel burn test. Can you please update me with the temps if possible? Are you running the computer vertically or horizontal?


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panasonicst60*
> 
> Occt or Intel burn test. Can you please update me with the temps if possible? Are you running the computer vertically or horizontal?


Yes I'll give it a try tonight, I have the case sitting vertically. Do you run the test for a certain amount of time, or until the temp tops out?


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Yes I'll give it a try tonight, I have the case sitting vertically. Do you run the test for a certain amount of time, or until the temp tops out?


If you run it for about 15mins it will probably be good enough for highest temp reading. For stability testing that's another story. Intel burn will be the simplest to use. Just make sure to run all available cores and maximum RAM. With occt you need to make sure some boxes are checked for it to work correctly.

After taking apart my C1 and resetting the cooler twice, I believe it was defective. The way the thermal compound spreads was just not correct. Probably one of the reasons why I was getting high Temps. I'll be return it for the shuriken.


----------



## panasonicst60

Has anyone tried the cooler master vortex plus in the ftz01 case? I'm curious on performance.

Nevermind. I don't like the plastic mounting system.


----------



## mong00se

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panasonicst60*
> 
> If you run it for about 15mins it will probably be good enough for highest temp reading. For stability testing that's another story. Intel burn will be the simplest to use. Just make sure to run all available cores and maximum RAM. With occt you need to make sure some boxes are checked for it to work correctly.
> 
> After taking apart my C1 and resetting the cooler twice, I believe it was defective. The way the thermal compound spreads was just not correct. Probably one of the reasons why I was getting high Temps. I'll be return it for the shuriken.


Looks like mine didn't do too much better. My max CPU temp was 82 C. I'm in Texas and it was fairly warm ambient when I got home, so that may have impacted it some (75 f, 24 C). Wonder if I should be concerned by this.


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mong00se*
> 
> Looks like mine didn't do too much better. My max CPU temp was 82 C. I'm in Texas and it was fairly warm ambient when I got home, so that may have impacted it some (75 f, 24 C). Wonder if I should be concerned by this.


No you shouldn't. I just like it lower because I like it lower. Mid 80C isnt too bad on a kinda warm day imo. Mine was mid 80s on a cooler day plus my CPU is delidded. Our cpu 7700k runs so damn hot it's a bit annoying.

I had a i5 7500 before I got the 7700k and it was so much cooler, but yeah it was slower. I read a lot of people saying it runs hot but I wasn't 100% convinced till I seen it myself.

I did the delidding and it didn't seem to help as much as people reported. But I didn't use the liquid metal that people were raving about. Just the noctua tp.

I'm not sure what to do anymore. I may just get the big shuriken and upgrade the fan and add another one and be done...

I'm sure if you upgrade the fan you should get better temps.


----------



## Brangko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panasonicst60*
> 
> I never said anything about having any issues with is-60. I have never tried that cooler. The issue I had was fitting the noctua nh l12. It would not fit in any oriantation. One way where it almost fitted but the heatpipe was hitting the the pcie riser.
> 
> I have just installed the C1 cooler and it fits perfectly.


Did you have any problem installing Cyroig C1 on z270i mothebroard? Because I read further back some said C1 can't be used on z270i mobo.


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brangko*
> 
> Did you have any problem installing Cyroig C1 on z270i mothebroard? Because I read further back some said C1 can't be used on z270i mobo.


The C1 installed perfectly. But my temps were not that impressive. Upon further investigation I found out the the C1 did not mount flush to my cpu. I assumed it was a defective cooler and returned it. I got the big shuriken coming in tomorrow. Fingers crossed that it turns out better.


----------



## panasonicst60

I have a Silverstone ftz01 case with the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 cpu cooler. With the shuriken cooler installed I have about 17mm of space left. Either I can add another fan or just leave it empty and hope the fan on the CPU would be able to pull in cool air from it. What should I do?

If I have a two fan setup, with one pushing air down to the other fan, then the last fan pushing down air thru the CPU heatsink. The following are my three choices.

Option #1 Should I get two identical fans 120x15 slim? Which would leave about 12mm between the fans.

Option #2 Just one big fan 140x25mm a15? The fan would be about 17mm from the top vent.

Option #3 One 140x25mm a15 and a slim 120x15? Leaving about 1mm between the two fans. Whith the two fans being so close, would it cause an issue?

What do u guys think is the best setup?


----------



## Talis

I would go for an on the cooler mounted full 25mm thick fan and consider an airduct or shroud to connect to the outside.
Double fan would contribute to more noise and with a gap between them could lead to unforeseen consequences via air turbulence.


----------



## Brangko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panasonicst60*
> 
> The C1 installed perfectly. But my temps were not that impressive. Upon further investigation I found out the the C1 did not mount flush to my cpu. I assumed it was a defective cooler and returned it. I got the big shuriken coming in tomorrow. Fingers crossed that it turns out better.


Thanks, I'm pretty sure the temp will be better on big shuriken, but it's hard to find on my area.

Did you have tried Noctua NH-L12 on z270i ?


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brangko*
> 
> Thanks, I'm pretty sure the temp will be better on big shuriken, but it's hard to find on my area.
> 
> Did you have tried Noctua NH-L12 on z270i ?


Yes but it did not fit with the z270i and the ftz01 case. The pcie raiser is in the way. You can get a flex pcie cable and it should work.


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> I would go for an on the cooler mounted full 25mm thick fan and consider an airduct or shroud to connect to the outside.
> Double fan would contribute to more noise and with a gap between them could lead to unforeseen consequences via air turbulence.


Any link to a shroud or air duct that would work? Thanks for the reply!


----------



## panasonicst60

I have the ftz01 case with a evga 1080 gpu. Has anyone tried removing the stock fans on their gpu and used just two fans on the case blowing cool air on to the cooler? Will this be successful? Can the fans be removed from the heatshink? I have 2 noctuas f12 that will be blowing on it.


----------



## TheDuke000

RVZ02 Liquid Cool

Bought the RVZ02 case with a Thermalright axp-100r cooler and was very disappointed with temps. Getting 72c for cpu just running 720p video at room temp of 74f. So I started looking at liquid cooling and decided to do a custom loop. After about a month of research I decided to go with the following:

Strix z270i gaming motherboard
Sliverstone 700w power supply
Ballistix Sport LT 16Gx2 2400
Samsung 960 pro M.2
Intel Core i7-7700
980ti nvidia
CoolerMaster xtraflow 15mm 120mm fans
EZDIY PCI Express 16x Flexible Cable High Speed Riser

XSPC resivor - (removed shell)
EK-FB ASUS Z270E Strix RGB Monoblock - Nickel
EK-CoolStream SE 240 (Slim Dual)
Laing 12V DDC-1T Plus Pump - PWM
XSPC pump top
Thermalright 980ti ref water block

Heres what I came up with. A lot of modding happened to make this possible. Everything fits inside chassis with covers on. No external pop outs. This layout can also be used horizontally, just rotate the res 180 and move to the top of chassis.

75f room temp I have the following temp in unigine on (ultra settings) 58C for video card. More to come.


----------



## Talis

Awesome work stuffing this loop in there!
If I wasn't biased against watercooling (because of maintenance mainly, I once had one), I would totally try the way you did!
Only the airflow through the rad is a bit blocked by the gpu itself, isn't it?

I'm still working on my top and bottom fan-mod and also ordered a Noctua A12x15 to replace the fan of the scythe big shuriken 2.


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Awesome work stuffing this loop in there!
> If I wasn't biased against watercooling (because of maintenance mainly, I once had one), I would totally try the way you did!
> Only the airflow through the rad is a bit blocked by the gpu itself, isn't it?
> 
> I'm still working on my top and bottom fan-mod and also ordered a Noctua A12x15 to replace the fan of the scythe big shuriken 2.


Just FYI for the noctua a12x15 to fit it needs a different mounting hardware. The one that comes with the cooler does not work. At least with out modifications. The side of the fan is not open for the clips to go in.


----------



## robinkle

Hi folks.

I have a FTZ01. This is not a finished system, to be clear.

I'm considering installing a GTX 1080 TI SEA HAWK X. This GPU comes with an AIO liquid cooler pre-installed..
I was wondering if I could try removing the fan from the radiator, and place the radiator directly below the blower fan of the GPU it self?
There is 34mm~ clearance betwen the GPU and the bottom fan grill, and the radiator is 27mm thick.

I know the radiator would increase the heat of the air that the blower fan pulls in, but would it matter much? And would it be sufficient airflow through the radiator to keep the GPU at acceptable temps?

As for CPU cooling I consider using the Corsair H55 together with one of the 15mm fans that came with the FTZ01.
I believe it would fit,
especially after watching this vid:



This person uses the almost identical H50 in an RVZ01. If I'm not misstaken the RVZ01 is practically the same as my FTZ01.

Hope you guys can share some thoughts on this. Thanks!


----------



## TheDuke000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Awesome work stuffing this loop in there!
> If I wasn't biased against watercooling (because of maintenance mainly, I once had one), I would totally try the way you did!
> Only the airflow through the rad is a bit blocked by the gpu itself, isn't it?
> 
> I'm still working on my top and bottom fan-mod and also ordered a Noctua A12x15 to replace the fan of the scythe big shuriken 2.


Thanks! I left the maximum amount of space possible for the gpu. I modded the actual bracket on the gpu to do so. That leaves about 1/4 inch between the radiator and gpu. Looks like its enough cause I'm very happy with the temp at (correction) 58C on ultra settings in ungine. I'll get the cpu temps once i get the chance.


You'll have to let me know how the noctua fans work. I'm very curious to see how they perform. Especially if they beat out the CoolerMaster fans I bought.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panasonicst60*
> 
> Just FYI for the noctua a12x15 to fit it needs a different mounting hardware. The one that comes with the cooler does not work. At least with out modifications. The side of the fan is not open for the clips to go in.


There's always something. Thanks for warning me, I will see what I can do with the resources I have and share the outcome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDuke000*
> 
> Thanks! I left the maximum amount of space possible for the gpu. I modded the actual bracket on the gpu to do so. That leaves about 1/4 inch between the radiator and gpu. Looks like its enough cause I'm very happy with the temp at 45C. I'll get the cpu temps once i get the chance.
> You'll have to let me know how the noctua fans work. I'm very curious to see how they perform. Especially if they beat out the CoolerMaster fans I bought.


Yea, with this temp I would be happy too!
When finished I can only tell you how it performed against the scythe fan, as I don't own any coolermaster fans. But this I will!


----------



## max883

Evga gtx 1080 Ti SC in my xbox one


----------



## panasonicst60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> There's always something. Thanks for warning me, I will see what I can do with the resources I have and share the outcome.


Please do share some pictures. I may need some tips on what to do.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDuke000*
> 
> Bought the RVZ02 case with a Thermalright axp-100r cooler and was very disappointed with temps. Getting 72c for cpu just running 720p video at room temp of 74f. So I started looking at liquid cooling and decided to do a custom loop. After about a month of research I decided to go with the following:
> 
> Strix z270i gaming motherboard
> Sliverstone 700w power supply
> Ballistix Sport LT 16Gx2 2400
> Samsung 960 pro M.2
> Intel Core i7-7700
> 980ti nvidia
> CoolerMaster xtraflow 15mm 120mm fans
> EZDIY PCI Express 16x Flexible Cable High Speed Riser
> 
> XSPC resivor - (removed shell)
> EK-FB ASUS Z270E Strix RGB Monoblock - Nickel
> EK-CoolStream SE 240 (Slim Dual)
> Laing 12V DDC-1T Plus Pump - PWM
> XSPC pump top
> Thermalright 980ti ref water block
> 
> Heres what I came up with. A lot of modding happened to make this possible. Everything fits inside chassis with covers on. No external pop outs. This layout can also be used horizontally, just rotate the res 180 and move to the top of chassis.
> 
> 75f room temp I have the following temp in unigine on (ultra settings) 58C for video card. More to come.


The display of audacity and skill here is insane. Well done!


----------



## TheDuke000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> The display of audacity and skill here is insane. Well done!


Thank you! I appreciate that.


----------



## BlueJahash

So after more than a year I've finally got my build done and I'm quite happy with temps.

Went custom loop, a lot of measuring of parts I didn't have lol.



CPU tenp maxed out at around 74°c (6700k not overclocked) and GPU maxed out around 55°c (980ti not overclocked)

Will start playing around with overclocking next week when I have a bit more time.


----------



## yensteel

One of my fantasy builds is to use the Asrock X299 Mini ITX motherboard, Chose a reasonable processor, Install it in a RVZ01/FTZ01, and use either a slim AIO or a newly announced but not yet released Cryorig C1 Copper edition, since the aluminium version is rated to cool 140 TDP.

Well, looking at the reviews and temperature results, I don't think that is possible. The temperatures are too high.


----------



## Renji84

Rather, it is not possible without case's modification.


----------



## antilles

So the FTZ01 Silver has been discontinued according to Silverstone. I didn't think to ask what this means for the Black and the Raven, but they did say they "have stock" in those.


----------



## TheDuke000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDuke000*
> 
> RVZ02 Liquid Cool
> 
> Bought the RVZ02 case with a Thermalright axp-100r cooler and was very disappointed with temps. Getting 72c for cpu just running 720p video at room temp of 74f. So I started looking at liquid cooling and decided to do a custom loop. After about a month of research I decided to go with the following:
> 
> Strix z270i gaming motherboard
> Sliverstone 700w power supply
> Ballistix Sport LT 16Gx2 2400
> Samsung 960 pro M.2
> Intel Core i7-7700
> 980ti nvidia
> CoolerMaster xtraflow 15mm 120mm fans
> EZDIY PCI Express 16x Flexible Cable High Speed Riser
> 
> XSPC resivor - (removed shell)
> EK-FB ASUS Z270E Strix RGB Monoblock - Nickel
> EK-CoolStream SE 240 (Slim Dual)
> Laing 12V DDC-1T Plus Pump - PWM
> XSPC pump top
> Thermalright 980ti ref water block
> 
> Heres what I came up with. A lot of modding happened to make this possible. Everything fits inside chassis with covers on. No external pop outs. This layout can also be used horizontally, just rotate the res 180 and move to the top of chassis.
> 
> 75f room temp I have the following temp in unigine on (ultra settings) 58C for video card. More to come.


Noctua NF-A12-x15 vs CoolerMaster xtraflow 15mm 120mm fan

For anyone curious to how this new Noctua slim fan performs. Not worth your time.

Test done with above hardware. In Unigine on ultra settings
In a 75f room temp the noctua fans hit 63C
Again in a 75f room temp the coolermaster fans hit 58C with same test conditions

Only pro to the Noctua fan is its a bit quieter

Picture with Noctua fans test below


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antilles*
> 
> So the FTZ01 Silver has been discontinued according to Silverstone. I didn't think to ask what this means for the Black and the Raven, but they did say they "have stock" in those.


The upcoming FTZ01-E will eventually replace FTZ01 but we still have plenty of FTZ01 silver in stock in Europe and North America, where are you located?


----------



## sgpepper

Hi !

I'm literally 4 clicks away from purchasing my ML07 ! I have one question I need to ask you guys.

Would you be kind enough to look up for me how much spare space there is around the PSU, in the PSU bracket of the ML07 / RVZ01 / FTZ01 ? Do you think I could manage to find 10 spare milimeters there ?

Background : I plan on using a sf600 PSU, but I want to change the fan for a noctua 25mm tall fan (nf-a9 flx - I know there's a 14mm version, but it's louder and less effective). The PSU would be ~10 millimeter taller than a SFX PSU : ~73mm instead of 63mm. Do you think that would fit ?
I tried to measure this on some photos I found [1], and I measured 7 mm. I won't need a 3.5" drive though, so I could use "taller screws" to mount the PSU bracket a few millimeters higher, if that would work.

Thanks in advance, I know it's a weird request, any answer would be highly apreciated. I'll make sure to come back with photos once the build is complete !

SgPepper

[1]

measurement1.png 822k .png file


PS : I apologise if I'm at the wrong place, I assumed you guys were the most likely person to be able to help me. (Mods) Feel free to delete my post if it's the case.


----------



## Gamer388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgpepper*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> I'm literally 4 clicks away from purchasing my ML07 ! I have one question I need to ask you guys.
> 
> Would you be kind enough to look up for me how much spare space there is around the PSU, in the PSU bracket of the ML07 / RVZ01 / FTZ01 ? Do you think I could manage to find 10 spare milimeters there ?
> 
> Background : I plan on using a sf600 PSU, but I want to change the fan for a noctua 25mm tall fan (nf-a9 flx - I know there's a 14mm version, but it's louder and less effective). The PSU would be ~10 millimeter taller than a SFX PSU : ~73mm instead of 63mm. Do you think that would fit ?
> I tried to measure this on some photos I found [1], and I measured 7 mm. I won't need a 3.5" drive though, so I could use "taller screws" to mount the PSU bracket a few millimeters higher, if that would work.
> 
> Thanks in advance, I know it's a weird request, any answer would be highly apreciated. I'll make sure to come back with photos once the build is complete !
> 
> SgPepper
> 
> [1]
> 
> measurement1.png 822k .png file
> 
> 
> PS : I apologise if I'm at the wrong place, I assumed you guys were the most likely person to be able to help me. (Mods) Feel free to delete my post if it's the case.


If you put a thicker fan than the one that is used in the PSU I think the case of the PSU wouldn't close maybe there is room inside the PSU but I doubt it. I have not opened my SF450, so cannot tell you.
What is certain is that you will void the PSU warranty by doing this. The SF600 and SF450 comes with a 7 years warranty.
With my build : i5-6500 and a GTX960 the PSU fan never spins, dunno if I got a faulty PSU









If you really want to do replace the PSU fan as you said you can use taller screws to mount the PSU bracket in place in the case.
It would be impossible to put a 3.5" HDD on top of it though as the HDD perfectly fit under the side panel, one millimeter higher and you can't use it at least with the case closed.


----------



## sgpepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer388*
> 
> If you put a thicker fan than the one that is used in the PSU I think the case of the PSU wouldn't close maybe there is room inside the PSU but I doubt it.


I expect it not to fit in the PSU case, which is why I need 10 additionnal millimeters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer388*
> 
> If you really want to do replace the PSU fan as you said you can use taller screws to mount the PSU bracket in place in the case. It would be impossible to put a 3.5" HDD on top of it though as the HDD perfectly fit under the side panel


That's the kind of thing I need to know.
So if these ~7mm of spare space are actually there, I can get an additionnal ~5-10 millimeters by mounting the PSU bracket higher, and still have space for a 2.5" drive. That's perfect. ML07 build landing whenever asrock/gigabyte AM4 ITX motherboards release !

Also, your build probably draws a low enough wattage to not need the fans spinning. You lucky silent gamer !

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Gamer388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgpepper*
> 
> Also, your build probably draws a low enough wattage to not need the fans spinning. You lucky silent gamer !


The fan in SF450 and SF600 are thermally controlled so if your PSU doesn't heat up too much the fan never spins up yeah (not by wattage but it's strange because on Corsair site they say that above 90W draw the PSU fan kicks in lol). My PSU fan only started one time and I was like what is that noise because 99.99% of the time it never spin even when I play game in ultra (BF3, Doom, etc).
I guess I'm lucky


----------



## Talis

Long ago it was ordered, finally it has arrived. The Noctua A12x15.
The fan looks as valuable as it's price let assume and one feels the high quality, which Noctua stands for.

Mounting it on my Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B was easy. I just had to bend the original mounting brackets a bit before snapping them in place.
It wasn't even hard to do and the fan sits and fits perfectly. As with the scythe fan I installed it pushing air out off the case.
Finally I did some testing with Linx and present you the results. The Noctua did not excel the scythe, even performing slightly worse but I would count this into a range of tolerance.
However, it is much more quiet (with the scythe being very loud anyway), but still a real relieve for me and would recommend it. I at least will keep it and am still working on my top fan mod!


----------



## panasonicst60

So why do you have the fans setup as outtake instead of intake? What case do you have? I'm curious if I should switch the fans around if it does give batter temps..thanks


----------



## Talis

I own an ML08 and the Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. The Scythe fan needs modding to be placed the other way round. I screwed a anti-vibration-pad to the fan otherwise its blades touched the heatsink.
I tested this and it seemed to perform slightly better pushing it out rather than pulling it in, that's all I can say. I had some diagrams for that somewhere but I don't know where exactly ^^
Anyway, it was just some minor degree which might just have been tolerance or inaccurate measurement. If you were to replace or reinstall the cooler/fan anyway, you might want to test yourself, otherwise leave it as it is I'd say. There was no groundbreaking effect to that.If you were to install a bottom-fan-mod like at least one user here did, there I would say pulling outwards with the bottom fans as intake could perform excellent but this would need some tests too from the guy with the mod... I'm planning this mod, for some time in the future... ^^


----------



## xeryan

Hi guys,

Do you think node 202 or ml08/rvz02 is better?

I like the look of node 202 but the fact that node202 does not support 3.5 inch hdd make me feel like switching to Silverstone cases.

In the of thermal which case perform better? Can a h55i AIO fit in the case?

Thanks in advance


----------



## antilles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> The upcoming FTZ01-E will eventually replace FTZ01 but we still have plenty of FTZ01 silver in stock in Europe and North America, where are you located?


I'm in the UK, I got it eventually. If my experience is anything to go by though, a lot of the remaining stock is damaged. I had to go through 3 cases to find one that was only acceptably dented.

Also, please have a USB 3.1/Type C front panel in the new model!


----------



## antilles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeryan*
> 
> Do you think node 202 or ml08/rvz02 is better?
> 
> I like the look of node 202 but the fact that node202 does not support 3.5 inch hdd make me feel like switching to Silverstone cases.
> 
> In the of thermal which case perform better? Can a h55i AIO fit in the case?


Bear in mind, the Milo/Raven don't support the use of a 3.5" HDD at the same time as a full size graphics card, it's one or the other. The Node does look much cleaner but the top cover is plastic not metal, and it's just slightly too short for the Scythe Big Shuriken so you're restricted to weaker coolers, where the Silverstones are the perfect height. The H55i or any AIO hardly fits in the Z01, forget about anything smaller. I do wish Silverstone had a proper Fortress Z02 though, that would be tasty.


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antilles*
> 
> Bear in mind, the Milo/Raven don't support the use of a 3.5" HDD at the same time as a full size graphics card, it's one or the other. The Node does look much cleaner but the top cover is plastic not metal, and it's just slightly too short for the Scythe Big Shuriken so you're restricted to weaker coolers, where the Silverstones are the perfect height. The H55i or any AIO hardly fits in the Z01, forget about anything smaller. I do wish Silverstone had a proper Fortress Z02 though, that would be tasty.


In the RVZ02/ML08, you can mount a 3.5" HDD instead of an ODD, which I'd imagine most people would be OK with. We've come a long way from 2002. I'd further speculate that there aren't many people out there that are willing to pay ~150$ to read optical disks, yet who wouldn't pony up the cash to just migrate from 3.5" platter to 2.5"/M.2 drives for everything else. External DVD drives exist and are cheap, which would most likely satisfy anyone outside that specific subset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeryan*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you think node 202 or ml08/rvz02 is better?
> 
> I like the look of node 202 but the fact that node202 does not support 3.5 inch hdd make me feel like switching to Silverstone cases.
> 
> In the of thermal which case perform better? Can a h55i AIO fit in the case?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Full disclosure, I've got an Ml08, not the Node 202.

I'd imagine that either choice would work basically identically in terms of GPU temps, at least if left stock. As long as you get a non-blower card, the job of moving air in and out will be handled fairly well just by the fans on the card itself. Obviously, if you can mod the 202 like you can the ML08/RVZ02, or if you know you'd never mod either, then there's no difference between the two at all.

In terms of CPU temps though, I'd say the ML08/RVZ02 has the edge no matter what. Room for things wider than 92mm is a no-brainer. An H55I will fit in an ML08/RVZ02, rad and all, but it's going to require either external mounting or using the spot behind the video card that Antilles was referring to. There are tons of awesome pictures in the thread by those that have done both. Here, for example.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> I'd imagine that either choice would work basically identically in terms of GPU temps, at least if left stock. As long as you get a non-blower card, the job of moving air in and out will be handled fairly well just by the fans on the card itself. Obviously, if you can mod the 202 like you can the ML08/RVZ02, or if you know you'd never mod either, then there's no difference between the two at all.


RVZ02 and ML08 should have superior GPU cooling compared to Node 202 according to publications that have tested both cases:
https://www.bit-tech.net/reviews/tech/cases/fractal-design-node-202-review/3/
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1464-page5.html
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1496-page6.html


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDuke000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip
> 
> 
> 
> RVZ02 Liquid Cool
> 
> Bought the RVZ02 case with a Thermalright axp-100r cooler and was very disappointed with temps. Getting 72c for cpu just running 720p video at room temp of 74f. So I started looking at liquid cooling and decided to do a custom loop. After about a month of research I decided to go with the following:
> 
> Strix z270i gaming motherboard
> Sliverstone 700w power supply
> Ballistix Sport LT 16Gx2 2400
> Samsung 960 pro M.2
> Intel Core i7-7700
> 980ti nvidia
> CoolerMaster xtraflow 15mm 120mm fans
> EZDIY PCI Express 16x Flexible Cable High Speed Riser
> 
> XSPC resivor - (removed shell)
> EK-FB ASUS Z270E Strix RGB Monoblock - Nickel
> EK-CoolStream SE 240 (Slim Dual)
> Laing 12V DDC-1T Plus Pump - PWM
> XSPC pump top
> Thermalright 980ti ref water block
> 
> Heres what I came up with. A lot of modding happened to make this possible. Everything fits inside chassis with covers on. No external pop outs. This layout can also be used horizontally, just rotate the res 180 and move to the top of chassis.
> 
> 75f room temp I have the following temp in unigine on (ultra settings) 58C for video card. More to come.


Nicely done.









Mine is a similar concept only where you used research, consideration and patience, I used the simplest solution available to me and no patience whatsoever.








I initially had a deepcool gabriel CPU cooler which is pretty decent but ran kind of hot, similar to yours.
At that time this build was a media server which is why there are 3 drives in it, there's an SSD boot drive as well..


Spoiler: pic







In between it had an AiO watercooler with an external fan.
I wanted to do a custom loop to get rid of the fan on the side and to run a watercooled card so it wouldn't get too loud under load.
It's pretty stock looking from outside now (except the PCI bracket on the back) but the pump, even on 6V, has a sort of electrical buzzing noise which is louder than I'd like.
I think it just needs a quieter pump to be perfect, it's what I get for assuming I could repair the pump with the most powerful PCB available and then just undervolt it to get silence out of it.
It's a barrow PCB with a toshiba motor controller on it so similar to this DIYinHK one.
It's actually a ridiculously powerful pump now and not unbearably loud when undervolted but it is louder than it needs to be so I'll probably change it down the line.

In my case I had these parts already:
MSI Z97i AC
Silverstone st500 sfx-l PSU
G.skill ares 2400MHz 2x8GB
Crucial BX200 960GB SSD
i7 4790T
780 Ti and watercool heatkiller block
DDC pump and XSPC res top, removed from an old build because it had died
NZXT Grid+ V2
2 MCW60 GPU blocks

Parts that were bought:
Magicool 2x120mm rad
Scythe slim fans
Poweradjust 3 fan/pump controller
about 10 right angle fittings, 8 3/8" barbs
3/8" tubing
Barrow DDC heatsink kit & Barrow DDC PCB
Apogee GTZ 1156 mounting hardware, I used to own one and knew that the MCW 60 is the same size so it would fit.
One slot PCI-E extension, it puts the card one extra PCI-E slot spacing from the board so that the rad can fit in front of it.

Warning in advance, photo quality isn't great and I was not concerned with how the interior of the case would look in the end so there are unfinished edges everywhere.









To give you an idea of how tight it is, the rad outlet touches the PCI-E power socket on the card, the rad inlet touches the res, the fan by the DVI socket touches it _after_ removing a metal plate from the back of the DVI socket which prevented it from fitting, the pump outlet touches the back of the card, the SSD is under the power supply and the pump controller touches the pump and probably the side of the case because it was an afterthought and I jammed it in there.
Any time I hit an obstacle the case got chopped up some more and it's basically crammed in there tightly enough that it supports itself, I thought I'd have to reinforce the case because so much material was removed but nothing can go anywhere so it's fine.

The last picture shows the temperatures after about 25 minutes of running 6 threads of LinX and unigine valley simultaneously, 78C CPU, 56C GPU.
Ideally I'd like this to be a little cooler so that I can swap the 4.6GHz 4790K from my larger PC into it but I'm not too bothered if the 4790T is the best that will work as it's still pretty good.
I might give it a go anyway, I think if I mount the MCW60 direct die as it is on the 4790T, the 4790K could run cool enough in LinX to get through it. It would never pass the LinX and valley test though so I'll probably leave it as is.


Spoiler: Images


----------



## BlueJahash

Hi guys,

Pulling my hair pulling over here, I recently completed my 6700k build by installing a koolance cpu390 block on my custom loop (1x 240mm rad and 1x 120mm rad with 3 full sized fans). As you can see in the screenshot below the CPU core temps run extremely hot in comparison to the GPU on the same loop.

I'm 100% certain I've mounted the clock correctly and I've reseated about half a dozen times and temps aren't getting better. To top it off the CPU is de-lidded.

Really out of ideas.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Talis

Is this CPU new or newly delidded? Otherwise I would test this with a cooler (even air-cooled) and termal grease from which it is known how it performs with an similar processor. Maybe something went wrong with the delid. Speedfan even shows a cpu temperature which might be the IHS temperature, and the core temperatures, which differ greatly, but I don't know where it gets this reading from. I also noticed with my old 4770k that speedfan was highly inaccurate regarding my cpu temps but only in an constant offset way (hotter than shown).


----------



## BlueJahash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Is this CPU new or newly delidded? Otherwise I would test this with a cooler (even air-cooled) and termal grease from which it is known how it performs with an similar processor. Maybe something went wrong with the delid. Speedfan even shows a cpu temperature which might be the IHS temperature, and the core temperatures, which differ greatly, but I don't know where it gets this reading from. I also noticed with my old 4770k that speedfan was highly inaccurate regarding my cpu temps but only in an constant offset way (hotter than shown).


I de-lidded the CPU a couple of weeks ago and used Coollaboratory Liquid Pro, the temps were the same as above which is when I de-lidded for the 2nd time a couple of days ago and I used noctua nt-h1 thermal paste and same result...

I was using a Corsair h75 120mm aio and had the same result, that's why I opted for a whole custom loop.

Well, I've tried several temp monitoring programs and they all displayed the same result. In the screenshot I've got speedfan and afterburner and the show almost identical temps.


----------



## grimAXE

Hello all! Been a browsing this forum for ideas and so forth for me and my buddy's ML08 builds featuring the i7 700k and 1080ti. We went slightly different paths; his is still in the works and mine is basically complete.

I posted photos and an in depth play by play of what I did on the build from suggestions found on this thread on PCPP.

Just so you guys won't have to tab out to another page here's what I did so far.

*Some history:* So this build started over my love for small form factor, my growing interest in them working in a specific OEM local to my area, and the desire to take my PC wherever I would like without having to carry a massive box. I originally had a Bitfenix Prodigy M, good case but the design of the handles cut into your hands and with the amount of hardware I had it was just to much. Sold the case and went to a full size Cooler Master Scout Storm II, which was great for a long time; had a handle and everything. But that decision pushed me away from small form factor and mini-ITX so I sold that and all parts recently (exception of a few). I went from a Z77 platform, 3770k, and Gigabyte Windforce R9 280x / GTX 780 / GTX 970 to ultimately my final envision. (Well maybe not final... always room for improvement







)

On with the Build!

*RAM + PSU:*
So I've had mixed luck with used part thrifting in the past, but this time I was in luck. Someone local sold to me for $100 a Silverstone RVZ01 (cool but didnt want the case), a kit of Corsair 8GB 2x4GB LPX DDR4 2133 RAM, and a Silverstone SX500-LG; making each part around $33.33ish. I've build in the RVZ01 many times (over a 100, long story) and they're great cases but the choice for ML08 was clear when I saw how sleek the new design is and the inclusion of a handle.

The PSU can give enough power to an overclocked GTX 1080Ti and an i7, 1 M.2 SSD, 1 3.5" HDD, and 120MM fan. According to my APC UPS; removing the delta power usage of my monitor; under load it never passes 400ish watts. There is a noticeable coil whine during Prime95 testing but the fan is good at drowning that out with it's subtle whir.

*Motherboard:*
Me and a buddy are doing a similar build, slightly different part choices, so he and I scourged the wonderful endless hole that is ebay and found two ~mostly~ working Asus Z170i Pro Gaming boards flashed with the latest BIOS. We went half and half regardless of each bid's price to be fair. I've worked on this board and it is rock solid and rarely has any issues at all; even if it does Asus warranty support is fantastic. One of the boards had a USB issue (all but the USB 3.1 ports worked so must be a fault on the communication between the PCH and the CPU) and even though we didnt have the original purchase receipt Asus still honored the 3 year warranty and are sending a replacement as we speak. (Also yes I tested his parts on my working board; for sure problem was the mobo; sucks but oh well).

*CPU + SSD:*
I received these as gifts from a client I've worked with in the past doing some general IT work and aside from payment gave these. The Intel i7 7700k works great if adjusted accordingly. I've underclocked the CPU with an offset of -0.1v and hits around 80° C ish under full synthetic load (Prime95 + FurMark).

The SSD is the Samsung SM951 AHCI version at 512GB; hits about 1500MBps Read / Write and while not as great as the latest NVME drives its still stupid fast. Boot times are >5 seconds and loading data packed games like Doom 2016 is a snap.

*Mechanical HDD:*
I originally had a FireCuda SSHD 2TB drive but a friend had this for trade and since he needed it for his PS4 I decided why not. I've seen on posts on the Overclockers.net forum for the RVZ01/ML07/RVZ02/ML08 that if you remove the optical drive posts or SSD brackets, make a makeshift mount with zip ties or adhesives, the drive will fit. I went for the zip tie route. It has slight wiggle room but I literally spun the case in circles and it stood in place.

Side note; I included photos of my friend's build for others if needed. In his config he has a 15mm 4TB 2.5" HDD; which is the same dimensions as the Intel 530 Series U.2 SSD. He cut off the sides of the SSD tray and zip tied it directly to the caddy. The caddy can still freely be removed if needed with no other mods.

*CPU Cooler Dilemma:*
I had a really cheap Dell 1155 cooler that I removed a plastic shroud to fit; to hold me off till I bought a cooler. Barely lasted a day as it was just so loud with not keeping up with an underclocked i7 hitting 90°C+ on idle.

So I did more (and quick) research on the best cooler. I've seen on the forum mentioned earlier that there are some really decent choices for air coolers; Cryorig C7, Thermalright AXP-100, Noctua NH-L9i, Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B, and the DeepCool Gabriel.

I knew Noctua had a slim 120mm version of the NH-L9i to be released soon but it wasnt here yet; so based on suggestion from PCPP member: zoroasterisk (his build link here: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/MdD2FT) I picked up the Deep Cool Gabriel

*CPU Cooler Current Choice:*
So I went with the Deep Cool Gabriel, the box is a nice presentation and fairly well packed. Instructions are vague but not to hard to figure out. Included are 4 mounting brackets (2 Intel, 2 AMD) and screws for associated CPU and 4 fan clips, one for slim 20mm fans and regular 25mm fans. The heatsink is nickel plated copper heatpipes and if oriented a specific fashion can clear the RAM slots no problem and the fan will actively cool the VRMs.

The installation is tricky, you have to basically install it upside down or have it fixed in the air as you line up the thumb screws from the bottom of the motherboard into the heatsink screws. Also it's better you install it outside the case and reroute your CPU EPS 8pin power cable prior to installing the fan and the motherboard into the case.

I originally used the included fan but even with fan curves it wasn't as quiet as I hoped too high of temps so I swapped out for an an Enermax Twister fan I owned. The fan has great static pressure and has a switch on the fan hub itself to make its range from min 500rpm to max rpm of 1200/1500/1800. 1500 is a good range of noise to performance as 1800RPM helped by only 1°C and was noticeably louder.

Install the fan, especially the 25mm thick fans, prior to installing the motherboard or you'll have a hell of a time. Line it up in such a way that if the heatsink extends over the VRM the fan plastic frame does not block the use of your screw driver to install the bottom right screw of the mobo down into the case. I bumped into that issue; really annoying.

In this config it's decent temps at idle and while under load it could be better I'm satisfied with the noise output. Asus FanExpert2 in AI suite is also great; use that for testing if you can.

*Graphics Card Super Deal!:*
So this was easy to challenge. I originally owned an GTX 970 which fit just fine and was getting decent temps under load; but I came across a local deal on facebook market place of all things for an Asus Strix GTX 1080Ti for only $450!! I couldn't pass up; it was brand new with the plastic still on the card. The guy just needed some quick money; so lucky find. I sold my 970 to a friend for $120 so ultimately this was the price of a current GTX 1060 with way more performance.

Fitting in the case seemed straightforward. You un screw the top right GPU mount and reinstall after the card is in place. I zip tied the GPU power cables to give it some pull against the case but I still ran into one issue: the back fan would always stop upon start up spin. T

The Ml08/RVZ02 use 9 clips for its fan filter; the middle left steel tab, plastic tab, and middle rubber spacer where causing clearance issue. One bad dremeling off later and solution achieved. It just fits within the confines of the case and all fans spin with probably 0.5mm away from the case.

The Asus Strix 1080Ti OC is a fantastic card with cool RGB effects; but the effects are limited compared if say it was an installed in an Aura ready Z170i Mobo, and the color isn't completely the same throughout. I prefer purple / violet. No matter what there'll always be a more red tone in the back and more blue in the front; just the way the card is designed. The BIOS profile has it set to ramp up fans at 55°C and then turn back off under that; this card has an issue where it's in a little loop of cooling off / heating up within the range. Other people have reported this too with mixed results for a fix. If I did the triple 80mm fan mod and connected it to the graphics card's internal fan hub that'll probably fix the issue but it's not ~that~ annoying.

-------------------------------------------

Overall I'm pleased with this new build. It's small, sleek, modern; and way more powerful than anything i've ever owned. It can play Star Trek Bridge Crew with no issues and not even that loud. Other games hit 144Hz + FPS at 1440p which is great for my Dell GSync monitor.











The case can be improved upon though and I'm actively looking to see how to fix the following:
1) The handle is shallow, even my small but wide hands hits the chassis. The plastic has some flex, and while it can adequately be spun around with the entire case; the plastic digs into your hands and not very comfortable. Either same kind of tennis tape, cover, something to make it more comfortable would be great

2) The vertical feet stands can be adjusted to accommodate the width of the fan filter; but they don't stay fixated to the case when lifted up and are very flimsy. A stand implementation like the Node202, or Playstation consoles would be nice. Been considering maybe rectangular home theatre feet.

3) Others have mentioned the power / reset buttons are stiff. It's true; I need to give some force and not as satisfying as other power button switches I've used but it could certainly be worse. Maybe the LEDs purple instead of blue would be a nice touch to match my overall theme.

*I know this was a lot to read but it's my first time posting on any forum in quiet a while; I wanted to be in depth and thorough as possible. Please feel free to comment or ask any questions regarding my part thesis and solutions. A huge thanks to you RVZ02/ML08 builders and this forum here on overlock.net for this build. Couldn't have done it without the great work!*


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Guys I have a Rvz02 lying around here. Can't use it any longer it because it couldn't host any AIO or custom wc (Using bitfenix portal atm). Has anyone successfully tried to mod the case to shove in a custom WC? Or ever thought about it? You think is it possible?
The case look nice but my 7700k can only run at 4.2Ghz othewise the temp would skyrocket.


----------



## grimAXE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Guys I have a Rvz02 lying around here. Can't use it any longer it because it couldn't host any AIO or custom wc (Using bitfenix portal atm). Has anyone successfully tried to mod the case to shove in a custom WC? Or ever thought about it? You think is it possible?
> The case look nice but my 7700k can only run at 4.2Ghz othewise the temp would skyrocket.


Someone recently showed off a full custom loop in their case. Post #7006 ; hope that helps!


----------



## Metalhead79

I'm contemplating doing a mini itx build and I'm curious if the RVZ01-E can support a 3.5" HDD like the RVZ01 does.

I'm using a 120gb SSD for my OS installation and a 3.5" HDD for all my stuff and I don't plan to change that up until 2tb+ SSDs are a lot cheaper.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grimAXE*
> 
> Someone recently showed off a full custom loop in their case. Post #7006 ; hope that helps!


Thanks, that's some next level modding


----------



## Metalhead79

I went ahead and pulled the trigger last night.

Here's what I bought:

Motherboard: ASRock AB350 Gaming ITX
CPU: Ryzen 7 1700
CPU Cooler: Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle
RAM: 16gb (2x8gb) Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200mhz
Case: Raven RVZ01-E
PSU: Corsair SF600

I'll be reusing my Gigabyte R9 Fury, SSD and HDD. I'll find a way to fit my 3.5" HDD. If it comes to it, I'll just turn it into an external USB 3.0 HDD. I've read through a good portion of this thread and feel like I've got a decent handle on things. I'm not sure on fans yet. The Fury is 59mm thick/wide, so I don't think there'll be enough clearance for 25mm fans.
Is there a preferred 12-15mm fan or are the included fans sufficient to run as intake for the GPU? Should I order any shorter cables for the PSU?

I've only built one other mini itx system before, always full or mid tower systems, so this will be fun!


----------



## Renji84

I installed Noctua NF-12Ax15 PWM today for my Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. It's good. It is relatively quiet. Definitely quieter than the original fan.

Here is the result from OCCT Link PAK:
CPU OC ALL CORE 4800MHz, RAM 3000MHz.


----------



## Metalhead79

The Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle doesn't fit. It's too long and the heatpipes hit the PSU shroud in RVZ01-E. So I'm back looking at coolers. Does anyone have any idea if the following coolers will fit in the case? I'm using an ASRock AB350 Gaming ITX motherboard.

Phanteks PH-TC12LS
Scythe Big Shuriken Rev 2
Silverstone NT-06 Pro
Cryorig C1

Any other suggestions? I will be overclocking as far as temps allow me too. I like the Cryorig C7, but I don't think it'll be able to handle an OC'd Ryzen 7 1700. Money isn't an issue, I simply want the highest performance cooler that will fit.
I know a lot of people use the Big Shuriken, but I'm curious if there's a cooler that is better that will also fit.


----------



## antilles

From memory, the Raijintek Pallas performs somewhat better than the Scythe, maybe on par with the C1? It doesn't fit Asus Zx70 boards, don't know about others. The Ryzen ITX ecosystem is probably a bit young (and sparse) to have much information on compatibility, you can always be the one to establish it.


----------



## Metalhead79

The Raijentek Pallas is similar in size to the AXP-200 (150mm long). So that definitely won't fit. The Cryorig C1 is 144.5mm long, which might just fit. Scythe lists the Big Shuriken 2 Rev B as incompatible with AM4.
I found the NT06-Pro V2 (includes AM4 bracket) on Newegg and ordered that. It's 140mm long. That *should* be short enough. Silverstone also has it as a recommended cooler for the RVZ01/RVZ01-E on their website.
I thought about getting a Wraith Max, but they sit 85mm high. Just a touch to tall.


----------



## antilles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> The upcoming FTZ01-E will eventually replace FTZ01


The FTZ01-E removes the optical drive AND the 3.5" drive bay, for an ATX PSU? Is that correct? How does that decision make any sense. In that case I cannot and will not be getting another one, or any Silverstone product for that matter.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antilles*
> 
> The FTZ01-E removes the optical drive AND the 3.5" drive bay, for an ATX PSU? Is that correct? How does that decision make any sense. In that case I cannot and will not be getting another one, or any Silverstone product for that matter.


We forgot to emphasize our definition of "eventually" which means for SilverStone will likely take a year or two for the complete transition to happen. So you should still have some time to buy the original FTZ01 if you prefer its layout over the newer model.

An FTZ01 design without an optical drive slot to break up the clean exterior design is something we've been asked about since we debuted the case. The RVZ01-E, which shares the same internals as FTZ01-E is doing well so the loss of 3.5" bay and the optical drive bay for ATX compatibility so far seems to be acceptable. Though we never made announcement to phase out the original RVZ01 so perhaps that's why everybody was OK with it?


----------



## Metalhead79

I can confirm the NT06-Pro fits in the RVZ01-E with an ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX. The end of heat pipes are touching the PSU shroud. Nothing over 140mm in length will fit. I had to orient it over the RAM, it wouldn't fit any other way. There is so little clearance with Corsair Vengeance LPX RAM that I had to literally jam the fan under the cooler. It's held in place by pressure from the RAM and cooler.
I would highly recommend using a 15mm thick fan instead of the 20mm fan that it comes with.

Temps seem pretty good. I have boosted my R7 1700 to 3.9ghz. I haven't run any CPU stress testing yet, but in an hour or so of Gears of War 4 temps stayed around 55c.

I'm actually very impressed with temps in this case. My GPU is hitting 71-72c, which are the same load temps as I got in my Fractal Design Define R4. I obviously can't compare CPU temps. I'm coming from an [email protected] with a Phanteks PH-TC14PE w/3 fans. That would sit mid to low 50's during gaming. I"m pretty happy my 8 core CPU is getting similar temps with a much smaller cooler in a much, much smaller case.


----------



## winicius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalhead79*
> 
> I can confirm the NT06-Pro fits in the RVZ01-E with an ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX. The end of heat pipes are touching the PSU shroud. Nothing over 140mm in length will fit. I had to orient it over the RAM.


Congratulations for your purchase and overclock. Do you think the Cryorig C1 (L144.5 mm x W140 mm x H74 mm) is compatible with the ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 or X370 motherboard in the RVZ01-E or Sugo SG05? I want to buy the C1 to use it in this mini-itx motherboard with Corsair Vengeance DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz (2x8GB).


----------



## Verb

I have successfully used Silverstone RVZ02 case, Biostar X370GTN motherboard, Ryzen 1700 CPU, the stocked Wraith Spire cooler shipped with the Ryzen 1700, Corsair SF450 PSU, G.Skill 32GB DDR4 gaming memory, 1TB Samsung PCIe m.2 SSD as boot drive, 960GB patriot blast SSD and EVGA GTX 1080 (dual bios) graphics card to build a PC for myself. My experience is 1) the Wraith Spire should be modified to fit to RVZ02 (remove LED cover), 2) motherboard bios should be updated and set to optimal default value, otherwise when boot, it reports bios fails; 3) when mount the graphics card, use one hand on the bottom to hold the extension board to prevent any damage to the PCIe connector; 4) sometime blue screen happens, need check system files in cmd window to fix them. So far everything is good. The internet speed is tested as 155Mbps download and 55MBps upload, PCIe m.2 SSD speed is tested as 2600MBps to read and 1300MBps to write, SSD speed is tested as 530MBPs read and 500MBps to write..., used a samsung 43" curved TV as the monitor in chroma 4:4:4 mode. Everything looks perfect and powerful in such a compact PC case. It is my first build, spent a full day!


----------



## Metalhead79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winicius*
> 
> Congratulations for your purchase and overclock. Do you think the Cryorig C1 (L144.5 mm x W140 mm x H74 mm) is compatible with the ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 or X370 motherboard in the RVZ01-E or Sugo SG05? I want to buy the C1 to use it in this mini-itx motherboard with Corsair Vengeance DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz (2x8GB).


The C1 is definitely too long for the RVZ01-E unless you can orient it facing down towards your GPU. It will not fit if facing towards the PSU shroud, upwards or towards the back.
The NT06-Pro is 139mm long and it's heatpipes touch the PSU shroud in the RVZ01-E. I can't comment on the Sugo SG05.


----------



## BigJay

I want to build a quiet-SFF gaming PC and I am currently trying to find the (non-cube) case I'm going to use.

My favourite design is the ML08, but since it's based on the RVZ02, I'll probably have to pass if that's it's only feature I like more. OTOH, if the "advantages" of the RVZ01 are negligible, I'll take ML08. From what I get, the RVZ01-E is superior to the RVZ02 (except size) : supports ATX-PSU, more room, better cooling. Did I get it wrong or miss any advantages the RVZ02 has?









Was there any other change besides the PSU between the RVZ01-E and the RVZ01 (maybe reliability, QC?). I saw a news about the ML07-E but nothing on silverstone's website, how come?

Thank you for your help


----------



## bichael

For me the big advantage (other than size) of the RVZ02 vs the 01 is how easy it is to access and work in (eg. no gpu holder to worry about). Basically it's a more up to date and intelligent layout. If you like the ML08 I would go with it! SFX psus are more than adequate. 2.5" drives give plenty of storage options. Cooling wise it should still be adequate though a bit of a compromise so if you want big overclocks on power hungry components it's probably not the right choice.


----------



## Verb

I like RVZ02 more than 01 because I wish a compact, neat and powerful desktop on my table beside my monitor. RVZ02 has enough space for GTX 1080 and storage, for every day use, the fan of GPU, PSU and CPU are not even spinning for most of time. It is a quiet design too (set CPU fan as quiet mode in bios)! I even added a Blu-ray drive to my RVZ02. So far it has 32GB DDR4, 3x 1TB SSD, Blu-ray drive, Ryzen 1700, it is powerful enough.

Also, 450W SF PSU is enough for my purpose too. Please also understand, for ITX motherboard, almost all the power is from 12V Rail, so you should care 12V rail power. the Cosair SF450 has maximum 450W on 12V rail. Compared with other PSUs, even they are more than 500W, it may not have maximum 450W power on 12V rail. So 450W is enough for many cases using ITX motherboards..


----------



## Verb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJay*
> 
> I want to build a quiet-SFF gaming PC and I am currently trying to find the (non-cube) case I'm going to use.
> 
> My favourite design is the ML08, but since it's based on the RVZ02, I'll probably have to pass if that's it's only feature I like more. OTOH, if the "advantages" of the RVZ01 are negligible, I'll take ML08. From what I get, the RVZ01-E is superior to the RVZ02 (except size) : supports ATX-PSU, more room, better cooling. Did I get it wrong or miss any advantages the RVZ02 has?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was there any other change besides the PSU between the RVZ01-E and the RVZ01 (maybe reliability, QC?). I saw a news about the ML07-E but nothing on silverstone's website, how come?
> 
> Thank you for your help


I like RVZ02 more than 01 because I wish a compact, neat and powerful desktop on my table beside my monitor. RVZ02 has enough space for GTX 1080 and storage, for every day use, the fan of GPU, PSU and CPU are not even spinning for most of time, so it is a quiet design too (set CPU fan as quiet mode in bios)! I even added a Blu-ray drive to my RVZ02. So far it has 32GB DDR4, 3x 1TB SSD, Blu-ray drive, Ryzen 1700, it is powerful enough.

Also, 450W SF PSU is enough for my purpose too. Please also understand, for ITX motherboards, almost all the power is from 12V Rail, so you should care 12V rail power. the Cosair SF450 has maxium 450W on 12V rail. Compared with other PSUs, even they are more than 500W, it may not have maximum 450W power on 12V rail. So 450W is enough for many cases using ITX motherboards.


----------



## BigJay

Thanks for your answers. I'll go with the ML08








That would give me the following build:

SS ML08
AMD Ryzen 3 1300x (maybe it's little brother 1200 if some overclocking brings him to the same perf)
Biostar X370GTN ITX AM4
Corsair sf450
Samsung evo 960 m.2/nvme, 250 or 500 mb
corsair vengence lpx 1x8gb 3200mhz
*joker* on the GPU, probably buying used judging by the new prices right now. I should be able to find a gtx 970 around 150-170$

any opinion on it? I'm not sure if I'm all good in regards to cooling/airflow (will the m.2 ssd overheat? Should I aim for a specific airflow direction on the GPU and the CPU?)

Are any components on here noisy or could they be replaced by a more quiet counterpart?

(I still have to check if the stock fan of the ryzen will fit the case)


----------



## GeckoGeico

Hi all,
I just bought the SilverStone ML08-h. I have the Gigabyte Gaming itx Wifi AM4 motherboard and a R51600 inside (plus 16gb of RAM and a 1080ti). Does anyone know what would the best cooling solution be? I am considering getting something like the Corsair H55i and putting it in. Any ideas? I rather go with something that I do not need to get a new bracket for, although I can if needed. (also: would it be worth it to get the r5 1200 for another computer and swapping the stealth and spire? what would performance be?) . I will do minimum overclocking, probably to 3.9ghz. thanks


----------



## Longspark

Hi All,

Was brought here by a nice post from @zeroasterisk over on pcpartpicker, I've just submitted my final builtd of a watercooled RVZ02, come check it out here: https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/jdHhP6 and let me know what you think or if you have any questions let me know. First time building a computer, console gamer before, but wanted something that could be upgradable for the fast pace of the gaming world today. As for the build getting impressively low temps after the switch to water cooling. Worth it if your after more from your cpu, and aren't afraid of a little case modification. Hope you all enjoy. Thanks


----------



## GeckoGeico

Hey guys,
I have the Ryzen 1600 in the ML08 on the Gigabyte gaming b350 motherboard. Will the Corsair hydro H60 cpu cooler work well in the case? Thanks!


----------



## funklizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> An FTZ01 design without an optical drive slot to break up the clean exterior design is something we've been asked about since we debuted the case. The RVZ01-E, which shares the same internals as FTZ01-E is doing well so the loss of 3.5" bay and the optical drive bay for ATX compatibility so far seems to be acceptable. Though we never made announcement to phase out the original RVZ01 so perhaps that's why everybody was OK with it?


I recently purchased an FTZ01, not having known about the impending FTZ01-E.

Had I known, I don't know that I would have waited.

I think it's too bad the opportunity wasn't taken to make the case slimmer. SFX(-L) power supplies get plenty powerful for what might be put in this case; so, I don't see the case for making room for an ATX one. But, you could retain the SFX-L form factor requirement and shave about ⅔" off the height of the case.

The optical drive is something of an anachronism; but it's likely to be useful on occasion.

That said, I'm quite happy with the FTZ01. It's a really well-thought-out case.


----------



## bidomo

How's it going OC'ers!!!

I'm joining the club of SFF cases with a RVZ02, and it saddens me a bit the fact that I have 2 little problems in my build...

1st one, the CPU cooler, I wanted to get a Cryorig C7 but it seems to be a bit less effective than the Wraith Spire itself, so I removed the led plastic ring so I could fit the cooler for now, reading through reddit I found a mod that consist of using the C7 fan with the Spire, but someone else sugested a Noctua NF-A9x14 , but the mount holes do not match, and require a bit of work...

In the other hand, the expansion card brace for the GPU or whatever PCIe card of your choice, is not compatible with my Asus DUAL-GTX1060-O6G, so I have to do some work there too, problem is, I don't have much tools here, but I'm open to suggestions.

Will edit later to add pictures to document my problems in detail.


----------



## funklizard

I am most of the way through my FTZ01 build.

This is a living room PC meant mostly for games. It will be attached to a 4k television.

I won't be overclocking. (Heresy here, I'm sure; but this thread appears to be one of the most active communities around these cases. So, I hope you'll indulge me.)

Build so far is:

FTZ01B
Silverstone SX500-LG power supply
Gigabyte GA-H270N-WIFI
Intel i7-7700T
2× 16 GB Kingston HyperX DDR4-2400 memory
Intel 600p 1TB M.2 SSD
Panasonic UJ-265 optical drive
2× NF-F12 iPPC 2000 PWM fans (under GPU)
The only missing bits at this point are the CPU cooler and the GPU.

The GPU will be one with a blower style cooler.

The 7700T won't be at all difficult to cool; but, I'd like to allow for the possibility of replacing it with a hotter part and get a cooler that would accommodate that.

I've opted to focus on solutions that will retain an intake fan attached to the top lid of the case. With the GPU blower as the only exhaust fan, this should retain the positive pressure feature of the case.

I initially considered the NT06-PRO; however, mounting an intake fan below the radiator fins seems like a pretty weak intake solution. It's bound to draw in air from inside the case rather than just outside air.

I'm currently considering these combinations:

Noctua NH-L12 with both fans removed (66 mm) and a Prolimatech Vortex 12 fan (15 mm) attached to the case. (Should be about a 2 mm buffer between the fan and the cooler.)
Noctua NH-L9x65 with the fan removed (51 mm) and a Cooljag R1232BUAF fan (32 mm). (Should be snug; and would get loud if the fan needs to ramp up; but, I suspect this fan would have excellent cooling potential with this heat sink.)
Raijintek Pallas with the fan removed (55 mm) and another Noctua NF-F12 iPPC 2000 PWM fan (25 mm).
Of the above options, I think the third is the most promising as far as being both performing and reasonably quiet. The second option intrigues me, though; perhaps mostly because I haven't read about anyone doing this yet.

From scanning this thread (wow, it's huge), I get the impression that there are folks here who've tried the Pallas with a 25 mm thick fan. Is the ~3 mm gap between the heat sink and the fan much of an issue? Any other pitfalls here?

Other comments?


----------



## Marin

Hey,

Seeing if anyone has any recommendations for coolers in a RVZ02 with a 7700k. Mobo is a Gigabyte Z270-N w/ Ripjaws, mentioning that incase there's any known clearance issues. System isn't OCed and won't be in the future.


----------



## Ausf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bidomo*
> 
> In the other hand, the expansion card brace for the GPU or whatever PCIe card of your choice, is not compatible with my Asus DUAL-GTX1060-O6G, so I have to do some work there too, problem is, I don't have much tools here, but I'm open to suggestions.


I had a similar issue with mine. The bracket would touch the fan, so obviously not possible. I just left the bracket off and didn't have a problem. Your card is about the same size as mine, dual fan Gainward, so I think you'll be fine by just leaving the bracket off too.


----------



## Buttoneer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> We forgot to emphasize our definition of "eventually" which means for SilverStone will likely take a year or two for the complete transition to happen. So you should still have some time to buy the original FTZ01 if you prefer its layout over the newer model.
> 
> An FTZ01 design without an optical drive slot to break up the clean exterior design is something we've been asked about since we debuted the case. The RVZ01-E, which shares the same internals as FTZ01-E is doing well so the loss of 3.5" bay and the optical drive bay for ATX compatibility so far seems to be acceptable. Though we never made announcement to phase out the original RVZ01 so perhaps that's why everybody was OK with it?


I think its fair enough to phase out technology which is well past its sell-by date in the chase for smaller chassis. the difficulty I have with this is that this is not what you've done by including a bracket for an ATX power supply. When people buy these small cases they want to build something compact. You could offer an SFX Bracket with 3.5" drive mount on top as well as the ATX and keep everyone happy, or chase the sizes down and reduce dimensions.

I can't say that I'll never buy a Silverstone case again because of this odd compromise but it does specifically put me off. I've had Silverstone cases for the past 12 years and only now looking elsewhere because this doesn't make much sense particularly when you guys sell some great little SFX PSU's.


----------



## funklizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funklizard*
> 
> I am most of the way through my FTZ01 build.


Quote:


> I'm currently considering these combinations:
> 
> Noctua NH-L12 with both fans removed (66 mm) and a Prolimatech Vortex 12 fan (15 mm) attached to the case. (Should be about a 2 mm buffer between the fan and the cooler.)
> Noctua NH-L9x65 with the fan removed (51 mm) and a Cooljag R1232BUAF fan (32 mm). (Should be snug; and would get loud if the fan needs to ramp up; but, I suspect this fan would have excellent cooling potential with this heat sink.)
> Raijintek Pallas with the fan removed (55 mm) and another Noctua NF-F12 iPPC 2000 PWM fan (25 mm).


Well, Strike 1.

The Pallas *will not work* with the GA-H270N-WIFI in this case. The CPU is too close to the front of the board. Not only does the Pallas end up hanging over the power connector (which might be enough of a problem), it hangs over far enough to hit the power supply bracket. No other orientations are workable, either.

Pity. The Pallas is a really nice heat sink.


----------



## Talis

I've finally done it!
I ordered me a Dremel rotary tool and cut open my ML08 to allow for more airflow and room for some fans.
Not the best quality cutting, but as it is my first time using a rotary tool I am very pleased to remain unharmed








Also I bought six Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PWM.

The top separator had to give way so that the top fans could draw air also from the cpu compartment.
The top and bottom panels now allow the fans to breath.
I'm still working on a cover for both sides including a dustfilter especially for the bottom fans, and feet for the case.
Therefor I drilled screwholes at the bottom, as they are in the top already where the handle can be fitted.

I used 3D-printed parts to fit the upper fans in place, while screwing the bottom fans directly on the case inner compartment panel, which I cut open as well.
EDIT: Added a photo of the model for the upper fan block.

EDIT2: I uploaded the schematics to thingiverse for everyone to use who is willing to step in my footprints.
For anyone cutting their sidepanels top and bottom, you may want to leave some bars standing and not just cut a hole at the whole length!
This could prevent the panel from going all wobbly and bending.

Last I used silencing foam, which I had laying around, to prohibit airflow where I didn't want it to be.
I closed the ventilation holes in the rear next to the mainboard and both sidepanels except for the fan holes.
Now the whole system uses a chimney principle to carry the hot air up and out.
The two bottom fans, the gpu and the powersupply (for both is no other orientation possible), draw air from the outside,
while the cpu-fan and the four top fans push air out of the case.
I will investigate if an again switched orientation of the cpu-fan gives any advantage.
EDIT: It turns out it does not, but I'll keep it this way (pulling air from outside) as this should improve the chimney principle.

To clear the way inside up I shifted my internally mounted external soundcard to the front (formerly placed in the middle),
for which I had to cut the mounting pins for the ODD.

In the front panel I installed my Xbox wireless controller receiver, like the soundcard connected to the internal USB header,
and connected the "connect"-button to the former reset switch of the case.
The bottom fans are connected to the mainboard and are linked to the CPU temperature only.
However the top fans are connected to the GPU (Asus Strix 1080ti) which are linked to both cpu and gpu temperature.
And I must admit the three fans of the Asus Strix are running smoother but are noisier than the four BlackSilentPRO... ^^

The CPU still gets pretty warm under Linpack (~85°C) but with slight OC (4,5GHz boost, all cores).
The GPU now reaches 70-75°C, slightly overclocked but stays much more quiet than before. I am very pleased with this result.



Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## Gdourado

Anyone runs a RVZ02 window version?
What GPU are you running and how are the temps?

Cheers!


----------



## Erpi

I'm planning on cutting out the optical bay part of the GPU holder, cutting a new hole in the shape of the existing fan points over the optical bay part and placing a Noctua NF-A12x15 FLX on there in pull mode for improved air flow.
On top of that I plan on putting the NF-A9x14 PWM in non PWM mode on the top right of the case (above the GPU) in horizontal push mode.
I already have 2 NF-A12x15 FLX on the other side that pull air in and a NF-P14 over the Cryorig C1 to pull air out over the mobo.

Does anyone have any experience adding extra fans to the case?

I will post pictures after I'm done


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Anyone runs a RVZ02 window version?
> What GPU are you running and how are the temps?
> Cheers!


As you might have seen, I don't own this case but the windowless version.
I think any high performance graphics card will hit 85°C and more.
Without a modification for a better exhaust you will get in trouble or at least it get's very loud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erpi*
> 
> I'm planning on cutting out the optical bay part of the GPU holder, cutting a new hole in the shape of the existing fan points over the optical bay part and placing a Noctua NF-A12x15 FLX on there in pull mode for improved air flow.
> On top of that I plan on putting the NF-A9x14 PWM in non PWM mode on the top right of the case (above the GPU) in horizontal push mode.
> I already have 2 NF-A12x15 FLX on the other side that pull air in and a NF-P14 over the Cryorig C1 to pull air out over the mobo.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience adding extra fans to the case?
> 
> I will post pictures after I'm done


I've modded my ML08 but I'm guessing you're talking about another case?

---

For anyone interested: I switched the noctua fan on my big shuriken 2 to also pull air from the outside not pushing it out and it seems to make no difference. To support the chimney principle which I'm trying to follow, I'll leave it this way.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Anyone runs a RVZ02 window version?
> What GPU are you running and how are the temps?
> 
> Cheers!


I used to run a mini GTX 1070 and it hit 80*-82* (thermal limit) occasionally.


----------



## Norxic

Hey,
I plan to buy a RVZ02, i like that Case. My Question is, on the page they say max 58mm cpu cooler. I have a good and flat cooler at home with 59mm (Reeven Brontes RC1001b), will it fit? Can someone please measure if there are enough reserves?
I plan to use the full black version with the dust filters.

Sry I know my english is bad, but I understand everything. But writing is my problem :-/


----------



## endy66

Hello,
I have a RVZ01 case and want to upgrade my GPU to a 1080Ti. Are there some recommendations for which model i should choose or which design (custom or blower style), in regard of temperature, noise and throttling? It doesn't need to be super quiet, but it should not sound like a turbine









Best regards


----------



## Erpi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erpi*
> 
> I'm planning on cutting out the optical bay part of the GPU holder, cutting a new hole in the shape of the existing fan points over the optical bay part and placing a Noctua NF-A12x15 FLX on there in pull mode for improved air flow.
> On top of that I plan on putting the NF-A9x14 PWM in non PWM mode on the top right of the case (above the GPU) in horizontal push mode.
> I already have 2 NF-A12x15 FLX on the other side that pull air in and a NF-P14 over the Cryorig C1 to pull air out over the mobo.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience adding extra fans to the case?
> 
> I will post pictures after I'm done


I'm here to deliver!



To clarify: This is the original RVZ1 case
Here you can see the 2 Noctua NF-A12x15 FLX on the top back attached to the original grill.
On the top right corner I've glued the NF-A9x14 PWM (non PWM mode) so that I have some extra air going out on top of the GPU.
Above the motherboard there is a Cryorig C1 combined with a Noctua NF-P14. This combo leaves around 3mm space between it and the case.
Added a 3rd NF-A12x15 FLX on the removable panel, see below.

The 3 NF-A12x15 FLX are sucking air in together with the PSU and the NF-P14 combined with the NF-A9x14 are pushing air out to create a positive air pressure inside of the case.

So what exactly did I mod?



The 140 mm NF-P14 didn't exactly align properly with the 120 mm Silverstone grill... go figure








So I drilled some extra holes in the case w.r.t. where the fan is mounted on the CPU cooler to allow the edges of the fan to push out more air.

I had an extra Noctua NF-A12x15 FLX laying around and figured that I didn't need the optical bay slot, which was also a hot spot on the case during load.


So as you can see I used a dremmel tool to cut away the optical bay holder part, thus freeing up just enough space for the 15mm high fan to sit in.
But of course, that also needed holes for air to go trough, so I drilled and cut those as well.

When all the holes were done and cleaned I polished the case to remove some of the paint and spray painted it standard black , which is also what Silverstone used because the case looks exactly like new in the original color.



Of course, we need to see some results to justify the 170 euro and hours spent on cooling material.

Unfortunately I didn't screen cap the temperature results prior to installing extra fans in my case, but I do remember the value's.

Setup:

- i5 4460
- MSI GTX970 (dual fan cooler)
- Noctua L9x65 CPU cooler
- MSI H81I motherboard

Before playing PUBG @ 1080p almost all settings maxed out
GPU temp s +-80 C° average
CPU temp +-70 C° average with CPU cooling fan maxed out (those things are noisy).

After installing it all and playing some PUBG @ 1080p almost all settings maxed out:



As you can see, max GPU temp is 68 C°, this is max and not average. Average is around 63 C° -> around 17 C° drop.
The CPU is maxing at 53 C° while averaging around 49 C° -> 21 C° drop!

Final thoughts: I think Silverstone should design their case like the way I modded it and even make it around 10mm thicker to allow for a little more clearance to add CPU coolers.

Well there you have it, hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norxic*
> 
> Hey,
> I plan to buy a RVZ02, i like that Case. My Question is, on the page they say max 58mm cpu cooler. I have a good and flat cooler at home with 59mm (Reeven Brontes RC1001b), will it fit? Can someone please measure if there are enough reserves?
> I plan to use the full black version with the dust filters.


Because the RVZ02 is internally similar to the ML08 I would guess your cpu cooler to fit.
I use a Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B (58mm with 13mm fan) and replaced the fan with a 15mm one and it fits perfectly.
So 60mm clearance for cpu cooler I would assume.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *endy66*
> 
> Hello,
> I have a RVZ01 case and want to upgrade my GPU to a 1080Ti. Are there some recommendations for which model i should choose or which design (custom or blower style), in regard of temperature, noise and throttling? It doesn't need to be super quiet, but it should not sound like a turbine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards


I don't own the RVZ01 but the ML08, so no real world evidence for this,
but I would go for an custom design and may recommend the Asus Strix Series
as they offer two PWM headers on the PCB where I run four fans regarding the temperature of both GPU and CPU.
This is a feature every card should have but apparently only Asus provides us with.
Without any extra fans or even casemodding I think there is no way to keep temperatures and noise to a acceptable level
with such a chip in an ML08/RVZ02, but the RVZ01 was a bit bigger wasn't it?
Anyway this series is the best bet I guess.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erpi*
> 
> I'm here to deliver!
> 
> [...]
> 
> As you can see, max GPU temp is 68 C°, this is max and not average. Average is around 63 C° -> around 17 C° drop.
> The CPU is maxing at 53 C° while averaging around 49 C° -> 21 C° drop!
> 
> Final thoughts: I think Silverstone should design their case like the way I modded it and even make it around 10mm thicker to allow for a little more clearance to add CPU coolers.
> 
> Well there you have it, hope you enjoyed it


Nice outcome I might say! Good work!

Silverstone does deliver a small case and needs to fulfill many customers wishes.
Although I would like to have more airflow in their cases I don't think they should go bigger and try to get even smaller with similar hardware in mind.
We, trying to stash high powered hardware in a case designed mostly for desktop and media applications, are a special class I would assume.
But then again yes, while modding my case (ML08, some posts before this one) I did some changes I would have liked Silverstone to do in the first place
as I cannot really imagine reasons for every step they didn't take.


----------



## endy66

Thanks for the help. I bought a EVGA 1080Ti SC Black Edition and everything is fine in my RVZ01. Temps are reaching a max of 73°C, so i would say that is really ok. Underneath the GPU i have installed two intake fans. The CPU (i7 4790K) is cooled with a AiO from Silverstone (Tundra TD03-Slim), the Radiator and the fan are placed inside the case with exhausting the hot air. Temps are reaching a max of 75°C. For such a small case i think These temperatures are ok, aren't they?


----------



## serave

Anyone fitted a Fury X in the RVZ01-E before?

How does it fit? thinking about getting this one / the Fractal Define Nano S for my build


----------



## Gdourado

How is the ability of the rvz02 to cool the components?
I really like the look of the case.
I particularly like the windowed version. And looks really good to build in and to maintenance.
I also like the simple layout with no fans.
A modular sfx psu, an itx board with a m.2 ssd and a gpu will make a clean build without much cables and hassle.
But how about cooling without extra fans?
Can it handle an i7 with the ar06 cooler and then an open air 3 fan gpu? Like a 1080 or 1080ti?


----------



## max883

endy66 i have the same Gpu and Cpu















i used Thermal grisly Kryonout. and Undervolt With afterburner 800mlv. Im using 2x 120mm be quiet 3 fans blowing on the gpu and one 90.mm noctua fan blowing on the back of the card. Max temps: 63.c

For the cpu im using Corsair H55 exhausting the hot air out and undervolting the cpu to 4.ghz 1.04volts max temp: 62.c


----------



## Norxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Because the RVZ02 is internally similar to the ML08 I would guess your cpu cooler to fit.
> I use a Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B (58mm with 13mm fan) and replaced the fan with a 15mm one and it fits perfectly.
> So 60mm clearance for cpu cooler I would assume.
> I don't own the RVZ01 but the ML08, so no real world evidence for this,
> but I would go for an custom design and may recommend the Asus Strix Series
> as they offer two PWM headers on the PCB where I run four fans regarding the temperature of both GPU and CPU.
> This is a feature every card should have but apparently only Asus provides us with.
> Without any extra fans or even casemodding I think there is no way to keep temperatures and noise to a acceptable level
> with such a chip in an ML08/RVZ02, but the RVZ01 was a bit bigger wasn't it?
> Anyway this series is the best bet I guess.
> Nice outcome I might say! Good work!
> 
> Silverstone does deliver a small case and needs to fulfill many customers wishes.
> Although I would like to have more airflow in their cases I don't think they should go bigger and try to get even smaller with similar hardware in mind.
> We, trying to stash high powered hardware in a case designed mostly for desktop and media applications, are a special class I would assume.
> But then again yes, while modding my case (ML08, some posts before this one) I did some changes I would have liked Silverstone to do in the first place
> as I cannot really imagine reasons for every step they didn't take.


Perfect. It's sad that the Rajintek Pallas a little bit to big is. I think its one of the best itx cpu coolers you can get. Need to test the cooling abillity when I have the Case (in the near future). Someone tipps what a good cooler for the RVZ02 is?
The CPU is a 4790K @ 1,1-1,15v @ 4,5 - 4,6Ghz. I need to test the settings then because I think my actual config with 4,8Ghz @ 1,26v is to hard for every itx cooler. But I think 4,5 or 4,6Ghz are realistic.

Actually I am nog so sure wich RVZ I will choose. The RVZ02 is a beatifull little case, but the cooling could be a problem. RVZ01-e and 03 are nice too, but a little bit to high for my taste. I think I try the RVZ02 and then we will see. If i don't like it, I buy a 01-e or 03 and sell the 02.

Question, in the RVZ 02-e and 03, how much space do I have for the cpu cooler with and without a fan at the above on the intake/ opening?


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norxic*
> 
> Perfect. It's sad that the Rajintek Pallas a little bit to big is. I think its one of the best itx cpu coolers you can get. Need to test the cooling abillity when I have the Case (in the near future). Someone tipps what a good cooler for the RVZ02 is?
> The CPU is a 4790K @ 1,1-1,15v @ 4,5 - 4,6Ghz. I need to test the settings then because I think my actual config with 4,8Ghz @ 1,26v is to hard for every itx cooler. But I think 4,5 or 4,6Ghz are realistic.
> Actually I am nog so sure wich RVZ I will choose. The RVZ02 is a beatifull little case, but the cooling could be a problem. RVZ01-e and 03 are nice too, but a little bit to high for my taste. I think I try the RVZ02 and then we will see. If i don't like it, I buy a 01-e or 03 and sell the 02.


I tested many coolers and none was as good as the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B.
I use a Nocuta NF-A12x15 fan on it as it is more silent than the Scythe stock fan with nearly the same performance (slightly higher temperatures).
I'm running my i7-7700k with 4,8GHz @ roughly 1,3V (only gamestable) with 4,4GHz when AVX is used which seems to be stable at all applications.
All this at 80°C (~62°C over ambient), at a bearable level of noise.
This was made possible by first delidding the CPU and second modding the case as seen in my post.
I added the 3D printing parts to the original post as well.
Without such steps I think it's nearly impossible to place this hardware inside a small and sparsely vented case like the ML08 or RVZ02.

EDIT: For anyone cutting their sidepanels top and bottom, you may want to leave some bars standing and not just cut a hole at the whole length!
This could prevent the panel from going all wobbly and bending.


----------



## Norxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> I tested many coolers and none was as good as the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B.
> I use a Nocuta NF-A12x15 fan on it as it is more silent than the Scythe stock fan with nearly the same performance (slightly higher temperatures).
> I'm running my i7-7700k with 4,8GHz @ roughly 1,3V (only gamestable) with 4,4GHz when AVX is used which seems to be stable at all applications.
> All this at 80°C (~62°C over ambient), at a bearable level of noise.
> This was made possible by first delidding the CPU and second modding the case as seen in my post.
> I added the 3D printing parts to the original post as well.
> Without such steps I think it's nearly impossible to place this hardware inside a small and sparsely vented case like the ML08 or RVZ02.
> 
> EDIT: For anyone cutting their sidepanels top and bottom, you may want to leave some bars standing and not just cut a hole at the whole length!
> This could prevent the panel from going all wobbly and bending.


Hm nice mod. Naaa my plan is at the moment to run it at stock and mod it if I need to. With my oc we will see. Currently my System runs in a 900D (too big, it is from a time wh3n I was young and ... yeah dumb^^) with 2x 480 rads, both with 4 fans pushing. But I learned it is to big, and after I renovated I want something in the size of a console.The test's and reviews from the RVZ02 are good so I have big hopes that thats the right case. But I will see if when I have it. I know it will be a bit louder with air only cooling, but with optimising cooling, the cooling curves and the Thermal Compounds it can work. The cpu is delidded and works with Thermal grizzly Conductonaut under the headspreader.
Thank you verry much for yout informations.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norxic*
> 
> Question, in the RVZ 02-e and 03, how much space do I have for the cpu cooler with and without a fan at the above on the intake/ opening?


For RVZ01, RVZ01-E, RVZ03, ML07, FTZ01 the CPU cooler height clearances are:
82mm without case fan
68mm with case fan

For RVZ02 and ML08, the clearance is 58mm

For more details, you can also download these cases' manuals directly from our website.


----------



## Gdourado

I was looking at the RVZ02 window version.
The case seems to be properly ventilated for GPU air intake, as those vents on the window allow for an open air GPU cooler to suck air in.
But then, on the top, there are no vents for the GPU what so ever.
Like in this image:


This can be bad, as the hot air being blown from the gpu fans has no place to escape the case.
With this in mind, has anyone drilled holes in the top window plexi piece?
Is it doable?

Cheers!


----------



## serave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serave*
> 
> Anyone fitted a Fury X in the RVZ01-E before?
> 
> How does it fit? thinking about getting this one / the Fractal Define Nano S for my build


Shameless bump


----------



## Norxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> For RVZ01, RVZ01-E, RVZ03, ML07, FTZ01 the CPU cooler height clearances are:
> 82mm without case fan
> 68mm with case fan
> 
> For RVZ02 and ML08, the clearance is 58mm
> 
> For more details, you can also download these cases' manuals directly from our website.


58mm official. But Talis say there are something round about 65mm. Some other People and 1 2 reviews say so too, so I think you guys from Silverstone need to measure again.
I hope there are realy more than 58mm, so i can use a other fan on top of the heatsink


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norxic*
> 
> 58mm official. But Talis say there are something round about 65mm. Some other People and 1 2 reviews say so too, so I think you guys from Silverstone need to measure again.
> I hope there are realy more than 58mm, so i can use a other fan on top of the heatsink


I only spoke of 60mm clearance!


----------



## Norxic

yeah my fail, I had a other measurement from a other projekt in my brain. Thats totaly right you spoke of 60mm.
Most measures in cases have reserves, but I think the right measurment without reserves would help much more. But maybe thats only my opninion.
Talis, how much space is in the chamber from the graphiccard? Are there any high limitations? I have 5 possible candidats of graphiccards I can shoose. The highest is 57mm tall, will it fit?


----------



## Talis

Haven't measured it yet and am very busy lately. May take me one to two weeks to get to it.
But you might want to check the heights of the cards already fitted in this case and I can contribute two custom pcb cards:
The MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X and the Asus GeForce GTX 1080 Ti ROG Strix OC.
Please check the measurements yourself as this can be tricky sometimes and may take a while to get reliable values, thanks.

The only thing I can say in general is that there are these two plastic blocks screwed in the corners, these might need to be removed when inserting a card.
This was the case with at least the Strix (don't remember for the Gaming X but I guess was the same). Afterwards it was possible to put them back in place (at least for the Strix, again I don't remember for the Gaming X).


----------



## Norxic

The Strix is 52mm tall and the Gaming X 51mm.
Do you remember if there was free space in front of the card or was there directly the case wall?


----------



## Talis

Which wall? The one to the front of the case?


Does this answer your question? Or did you talk about the sidepanel?
The sidepanel sits tight on the card. I even had to cut some of the pins from the dustfilter to not stop the left fan from spinning and scratching over the card.
Please see my post about inserting the card for more details (some more pages back, try checking my posts only).


----------



## Mr.Cigar

^ Wait is that a 1080 TI strix???


----------



## Norxic

Yeah I mean the sidepanel (Wall/ Sidepanel... where's the difference?^^). But if it is tight with 52mm I can't use a 57mm card. That was what I needed to know. That's bad... the 57mm card was actually my favorite. Ok then i need to search for a other card.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> ^ Wait is that a 1080 TI strix???


Yes it is. You can view my rig or search for my posts in this thread to see more of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norxic*
> 
> Yeah I mean the sidepanel (Wall/ Sidepanel... where's the difference?^^). But if it is tight with 52mm I can't use a 57mm card. That was what I needed to know. That's bad... the 57mm card was actually my favorite. Ok then i need to search for a other card.


Ah sorry to hear.
Oh darn, I almost forgot, I also tested the Gigabyte Aorus and the previously released a little smaler Extreme 1080 (not TI but cooler should be the same) and they DON'T FIT. Even when I removed the cross on top of the middle fan it wouldn't fit.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norxic*
> 
> 58mm official. But Talis say there are something round about 65mm. Some other People and 1 2 reviews say so too, so I think you guys from Silverstone need to measure again.
> I hope there are realy more than 58mm, so i can use a other fan on top of the heatsink


Manufacturing tolerance may give you about 1mm more room but we are sticking with the 58mm for this case, anything more, your CPU cooler will probably make contact with the case internal. Perhaps some CPU cooler manufacturers measure their coolers differently than we do? We measure from the base of the cooler contact base to the top of the fan/heatsink. Similarly for cases, the clearance is measured from the top of the CPU to the case's side/top panel.


----------



## Norxic

Yeah everybody works with reserves. 1mm by you (Silverstone) 1mm by the heatsink and 1mm by the fan and you have a little bit of a difference.
Sorry I used the wrong words to say it.
Like I said, my english writing is not so good.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Yes it is. You can view my rig or search for my posts in this thread to see more of it.


But does it fit with the side panel on? I saw your album looks like the side panel was bent?


----------



## Talis

The 1080ti STRIX definitely touches the sidepanel and I also applied some noise blocking foam but I wouldn't call it "bent" yet. I see if I can provide you a clear shot this weekend.

EDIT: I tried to take some photos to show the "bending" but can't get it to look like it does in real life.
So you only can take my word for it and I'll choose my words once again.
Yes, it touches the sidepanel and there is a slight curve which will be noticed if looked at carefully. The case closes normally as designed with all clips in place.
The card only pushes it at its end where the power connectors are placed due to a lack of mounting point to the case and because I stored the power cables behind the card which are also driving the card further to the side. At the rear where the card is screwed to the case, it does not touch the sidepanel at all.
With an appropriate mounting clip in a way like it was provided by Silverstone (which does not fit a big card like the 1080ti STRIX) this could be prevented completely, I guess.


----------



## tsxfire

What would the best CPU cooler that I could fit in the case? I'm getting my FTZ01 later this month and am trying to figure out if its worth going away from stock cooler before I can afford to go custom loop. Mobo and specs listed below. Any advice for this build is appreciated, going from a very large case to my first mini-itx build
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600
Mobo: ASrock fatality b350
Ram: EVGA 3200mhz ddr4 SuperSC
PSU: Corsair sf600
GPU: Gigabyte xtreme gaming 1070
Storage: 960evo m.2 and 2tb western digital black


----------



## justafatboy

i've been us
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsxfire*
> 
> What would the best CPU cooler that I could fit in the case? I'm getting my FTZ01 later this month and am trying to figure out if its worth going away from stock cooler before I can afford to go custom loop. Mobo and specs listed below. Any advice for this build is appreciated, going from a very large case to my first mini-itx build
> CPU: Ryzen 5 1600
> Mobo: ASrock fatality b350
> Ram: EVGA 3200mhz ddr4 SuperSC
> PSU: Corsair sf600
> GPU: Gigabyte xtreme gaming 1070
> Storage: 960evo m.2 and 2tb western digital black


I'm using the RVZ03 case with the same motherboard as you and a 1700. It's overclocked to 3.5ghz at 1.05v. I have tried the spire, original 125w wraith cooler and an id-cooling 120mm AIO. With the spire and a 120mm slim fan installed, my temps at idle is about 40 degree celcius, gaming temps 50 to 55. I see the same temps with the 125w wraith cooler but with a gentle typhoon strapped on instead of the original fan and without any case fan due to insufficient clearance. AIO temps are slightly lower (with slim silverstone fans), about 38 degree at idle and 50 to 52 during gaming. Pretty limited in cooler choices with such a small case.

P.S. My ambient temp is around 28 degrees celcius.


----------



## thaGame

Hi,

i would like to ask u if these components will be okay using a *RVZ02* and also if its possible to *fly with it every 3weeks*. I will probably put it into cabbin bag and wrap it into something so the vibration will not damage it. Also im not sure about the cooling whitch one to use :

- CRYORG C7
- Noctua NH-L9

PC COMPONENTS:

CPU: AMD - Ryzen 7 1700 3.0GHz 8-Core Processor
Mobo: Gigabyte - GA-AB350N-Gaming WIFI (rev. 1.0) Mini ITX AM4 Motherboard
Ram: G.Skill - Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3200 Memory
PSU: Corsair - SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
GPU: GAINWARD GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix GS *or* Gigabyte - GeForce GTX 1080 8GB Xtreme Gaming Premium Pack Video Card
Storage: Crucial - MX300 275GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Storage: Crucial - MX300 525GB 2.5" Solid State Drive

What do u think?


----------



## AnamCara

I just joined the ML08 Owners Club.
Really looking forward to meeting new friends here
Thanks
Ger


----------



## Jftnxs

Hi guys i just bought a rvz02b and about to buy a gpu. Thinking of buying the sapphire rx580 but seeing its a tall card, im not sure it would fit in the gpu chamber. Does anyone know if the rvz02b could fit the sapphire rx580?


----------



## lesmurf143

Hi!

I've been lurking this thread since 2015.

Initially I planned on getting the ML08 for my rig but unfortunately I did not have enough funds for an mITX build.
The case itself is also very expensive.

Earlier this year I sold my mATX rig and built a GPU-less one on the SG13.
Luckily, before the year ends, I will be getting some money, and I plan on transplanting my components to the ML08.
I also plan on buying a GPU (probably an MSI RX 580 Armor OC 8GB) but that's AFTER the case-change.

Current build:

*CPU*: i5-7500
*HSF:* stock
*Motherboard*: Gigabyte B250N Phoenix-WIFI
*RAM:* Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR-2400 1x8GB
*PSU:* Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W 80+ Gold
*SSD:* Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
*HDD:* Some 2.5" 500GB I scavenged from a laptop
So the upgrade plan is:

Case change to ML08
buy GPU
buy CPU Cooler (as needed)
buy additional RAM (as needed)
ANYWAYS,
I have some questions:

*Is it okay to install a 2.5" HDD on the drive trays?* I understand this is a tool-free one but I'm not entirely sure if it's designed to handle (or minimize) HDD vibrations. The HDD is not that important to me as I just use it as a download/torrent drive. Basically a sarificial drive.

Given the 58mm cooler clearance, my CPU cooler choices are down to three. *help me choose?*
(1) Cryorig C7 - fan not reversible. MAY recycle hot air bouncing off the motherboard. Very good reviews and no concerns regarding interference.

(2) Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B - not sure if fan is reversible. also, 58mm height will make sure it will only intake cold air from outside of the case (no recycling of hot air). Has concern with RAM interference (but yea I have LP ram so I'm 99% sure this one is a no-brainer).

(3) Noctua NH-L9i - lower TDP compared to the above. quieter.


----------



## Talis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lesmurf143*
> 
> ANYWAYS,
> I have some questions:
> 
> *Is it okay to install a 2.5" HDD on the drive trays?* I understand this is a tool-free one but I'm not entirely sure if it's designed to handle (or minimize) HDD vibrations. The HDD is not that important to me as I just use it as a download/torrent drive. Basically a sarificial drive.
> 
> Given the 58mm cooler clearance, my CPU cooler choices are down to three. *help me choose?*
> (1) Cryorig C7 - fan not reversible. MAY recycle hot air bouncing off the motherboard. Very good reviews and no concerns regarding interference.
> 
> (2) Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B - not sure if fan is reversible. also, 58mm height will make sure it will only intake cold air from outside of the case (no recycling of hot air). Has concern with RAM interference (but yea I have LP ram so I'm 99% sure this one is a no-brainer).
> 
> (3) Noctua NH-L9i - lower TDP compared to the above. quieter.


Just two short things: I didn't install any HDD, but the hard plastic drive bays will not minimize vibrations in any way, I guess.
But it should be fine to mound a HDD there. That's what they were designed for, right?
Second I mounted a Noctua NF-A12x15 on my Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B, which I was able to mount in both directions with no thermal difference.
See my previous posts for more information. I would definitely go for the Shuriken.


----------



## skyfantasy39

Hi guys!
I'm from Taiwan, I found this forum while I was searching on Silverstone cases.
I would really appreciate it if anyone could give me some advice!
I'm trying to build my own Gaming PC, but I'm not quite sure about how to solve the heating issue.

Case: Silverstone Raven RVZ01B
Mobo: ASUS ROG STRIX Z370-I GAMING (mini-ITX)
CPU: Intel Core i7-8700K 3.70 GHz
CPU Cooler: Silverstone NT06-PRO
GPU: ASUS ROG STRIX GTX1080TI-O11G-GAMING
Ram: G.SKILL Trident Z RGB 8G*2 DDR4-3200 CL16
SSD(M.2): Plextor M8PeGN 512G M.2 PCIe
HDD : Toshiba 3TB 64M 7200rpm
PSU: Silverstone SX700-LPT 80Plus Platinum

I'm sure that the Silverstone NT06-PRO can fit in Raven RVZ01B, because I saw a video on youtube, using the NT06-PRO.

After I decided my setup, I saw other cases, and then I realized that RVZ01B, ML07 and FTZ01 are pretty much the same!
And of course the newer ones look better, but how about the cooling performance?

Which case is better?
RVZ01B, ML07 or FTZ01?
They're all identical inside, so the difference is in the exterior and some parts. (ML07 doesn't have fans or fan filters.)

Does the case material affect heat dissipation?
Maybe the FTZ01 is better?
Both RVZ01B and FTZ01 have side panel vent.
But I'm not sure about ML07.........


----------



## Gamer388

Hey,
I was wondering if you could fit a two 2.5" HDD in a RVZ01 above the PSU.
Is that possible ? To fit this :
https://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Technology-3-5-Inch-Converter-SDP08/dp/B002BH3Z8E
Or this :
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F3QFKNS

Where the 3.5" HDD usually should be.
I'm just wondering if you can do that, would be awesome if you could.


----------



## ptrkhh

Have any of you replaced *both* the CPU/GPU fan and the case fans with a single, normal 25mm thick fan?

The reason is, I think a single 25mm thick fan will be able to push more air than slim fans stacked on top of each other. In addition to that, I have seen some modders out there who replaced their GPU fans with case fans, and the improvements have been nothing short of fantastic.

Basically here's my idea



My CPU cooler is the Scythe Big Shuriken and GPU is EVGA GTX 1070 SC. Based on my calculation, sans any fan, there would be 30-40mm space between the CPU heatsink and the vent. Same with the GPU. So with a 25mm fan, there would be 5-15mm distance between the fan and the heatsink (I am going to mount the fan on the chassis, instead of the heatsink to make sure that it gets fresh air instead of recycled hot air).

Regarding the fans, I think these criterias would be sufficient:

- High airflow (high RPM), to have some overhead
- 120mm frame
- 25-35mm thickness
- quiet (<30 dB)
- not sleeve bearing
- PWM controlled

And here's what I could find



I will be buying 3x of one of these, one for each vent. What do you think? Which fan would you recommend? Do you have other recommendations beyond these fans? Taking into account the 5-15mm distance, should I go with high static pressure or airflow?


----------



## ptrkhh

I just mounted two dongles inside the RVZ01, turns out the space there fits a dongle perfectly. And since its technically outside of the case, I dont think there would be a ton of RF interference there.


It looks flush from the outside.


This would be perfect if you have an extra USB header like my Gigabyte Z170N WIFI which has a USB 2.0 header, in addition to the USB 3.0 one. I got one of these internal USB adapter


Advantages:
- The PC looks cleaner
- I freed up 2 USB ports
- I wont lose my dongles ever again


----------



## SweetDee

Can I be part of the club? I've got an RVZ03 with a 7700k, ASUS ROG STRIX Z270i, Corsair SF600, GIGABYTE AORUS 1080ti, one 2.5 SSD, an old HDD and 16gb of Corsair LED 3200mhz RAM crammed inside. It's currently being cooler by a Fractal Design S24 AIO but I'm looking for an air cooler so I can actually have the case put together!

I'll be swapping my RAM for the LPX low profile modules tomorrow, and will be ordering a cooler after that. Would anyone be able to give me some advice as to what the best cooler that will fit is? I'm curious about the Cryorig C1, and I've seen some pictures that look like people have put it in their ML08 and RVZ02's


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyfantasy39*
> 
> After I decided my setup, I saw other cases, and then I realized that RVZ01B, ML07 and FTZ01 are pretty much the same!
> And of course the newer ones look better, but how about the cooling performance?
> 
> Which case is better?
> RVZ01B, ML07 or FTZ01?
> They're all identical inside, so the difference is in the exterior and some parts. (ML07 doesn't have fans or fan filters.)
> 
> Does the case material affect heat dissipation?
> Maybe the FTZ01 is better?
> Both RVZ01B and FTZ01 have side panel vent.
> But I'm not sure about ML07.........


All three cases you mentioned should have identical cooling performance if fitted with the same fans and filters. The case material does not affect temperature (or anywhere near enough to overcome the difference created by case/system fans).


----------



## larsy1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> Which wall? The one to the front of the case?
> 
> 
> Does this answer your question? Or did you talk about the sidepanel?
> The sidepanel sits tight on the card. I even had to cut some of the pins from the dustfilter to not stop the left fan from spinning and scratching over the card.
> Please see my post about inserting the card for more details (some more pages back, try checking my posts only).


I was wondering, how are your GPU temps?


----------



## Talis

GPU Boost Clock: 1733MHz
Memory Clock: 11210MHz
Power Target: 120%

I did a full Time Spy Extreme Stress Test, passing at 97,7% at an average of 29,9fps.
The measured maximum temperature of the GPU was 72°C at an ambient temperature around 18°C.



As you can see, the top four fans (named "external" by ASUS) are spinning much more, than the GPU's.
This is a desired functionality and was configured by me as the GPU fans are much noisier than the external fans.


----------



## grimAXE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talis*
> 
> GPU Boost Clock: 1733MHz
> Memory Clock: 11210MHz
> Power Target: 120%
> 
> I did a full Time Spy Extreme Stress Test, passing at 97,7% at an average of 29,9fps.
> The measured maximum temperature of the GPU was 72°C at an ambient temperature around 18°C.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the top four fans (named "external" by ASUS) are spinning much more, than the GPU's.
> This is a desired functionality and was configured by me as the GPU fans are much noisier than the external fans.


@Tails thank you for your posts, they're very insightful and might help me out with my dilemma. I posted awhile ago a build with the ML08 and Strix 1080ti. The performance I'm okay with but there's one annoying issue with the GPU and I was wondering if you might have experienced this too.

Even with no OC software running, the stock profiles have it to 0db mode until 55* C. Once the ambient temps slowly climb and reach that point the GPU seems to be on a loop of spinning the 1st (left) and 3rd (right) fan on and off repeatedly until it goes a bit below 54* C. Then loops with the issue once it reaches 55* again.

Have you experienced this issue? By extension, if you did have that issue, with your modifications of the 4 80mm fans has it resolved that problem for you or introduced new ones?

Thanks again!


----------



## Talis

The problem of rapidly spinning/stopping fans is known to me.
I thought Asus has issued this problem of a missing or too low set hysteresis temperature in an bios update, but still it seems not.

Because the fanmod is strictly bound to the GPU's fancurve it has nearly no way of clearing this problem if and only if the temperature stays exactly at the mentioned boundary between on and off.
But apparently this hasn't happen very often for me which might correspond to the set starting temperature at 50°C already and my environment, so this temperature is not reached, not reached and hold but eventually surpassed. Furthermore I mostly wear headphones (Beyerdynamic Custom Studio) which cut outside noises well.

So I would try to play with the fancurve as soon as this problem occurs.
Try setting the starting temperature higher, lower, maybe never shut the fans down but leave them as low as possible without them rattling or something to prevent the sudden noise when spinning up again and again.


----------



## larsy1995

I've just bought a FTZ01 and I am in the slow process of building a capable backpack ready computer for when I'll be going studying next summer.

I have mostly planned out my build, but I am still on the fence of which CPU cooler I should go for.

I have a delidded 8700k that has been tested stable for 5ghz at 1.325 vcore, and would like to keep it at that in this tiny build.

So I was thinking, is a Tundra TD03-Slim able to cope with that, or is it possible to use a TD03-Lite and use a high cfm slim fan on it?

Oh, and I'd like to be able to reuse my 44mm tall TridentZ memory.


----------



## Gdourado

Can a triple slot GPU (Aorus Xtreme) fit a RVZ02 window version?


----------



## Talis

I tried the 1080ti Aorus Extreme in my windowless ML08 and it's predecessor and neither fits.
Even when I disassembled the "cross" above the middle fan on the smaller predecessor it didn't fit for approximately 4mm.
So I would assume it doesn't fit the windowed RVZ02.


----------



## loader963

No my strix 1080ti is 2.5 slots and is right against the non windowed panel on ML08. The window loses a couple mm mote not including the half slot additional width.


----------



## Gdourado

Ok, good to know then. Thanks.
It's not this time i will build on the RVZ02 then.


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larsy1995*
> 
> I've just bought a FTZ01 and I am in the slow process of building a capable backpack ready computer for when I'll be going studying next summer.
> 
> I have mostly planned out my build, but I am still on the fence of which CPU cooler I should go for.
> 
> I have a delidded 8700k that has been tested stable for 5ghz at 1.325 vcore, and would like to keep it at that in this tiny build.
> 
> So I was thinking, is a Tundra TD03-Slim able to cope with that, or is it possible to use a TD03-Lite and use a high cfm slim fan on it?
> 
> Oh, and I'd like to be able to reuse my 44mm tall TridentZ memory.


Honestly, if its dellided, you wont have any problem with virtually any cooler. I was able to get 6700K @ 4.5 GHz and 1.3V on a stock Intel cooler that comes with an i3, which is slightly smaller than the cooler that comes with an i5 or i7. It was loud, and the temps were high, but I was still impressed that it didn't throttle

Im not familiar with watercooling, so I will share some information about air cooling.

With such a tall memory, there isn't a lot of option here. The usual recommendations here like the Cryorig C1, Noctua NF-L12, Scythe Big Shuriken, or Thermalright AXP-100 seem to be incompatible. In that case, I would recommend taking a look at the Noctua NH-L9x65. Youd still have enough space (height) for a slim case fan like the fan that comes with the FTZ01, or Noctua A12x15. Alternatively, you can take both the CPU and slim case fans out, and replace it a full-blown 120x120x25 fan, attached to the case. I believe that would give the best effect, as 1 big fan > 2 small fans. I would personally recommend either a BeQuiet Silent Wings 3 or Corsair ML120 (source: http://thermalbench.com/2016/10/21/be-quiet-silent-wings-3-120-mm-high-speed-fan/3/)

However, if you are willing to trade your RAM with some shorter ones, youd get a ton more options in coolers. Take a look at the review here http://www.overclock.net/t/1466816/silverstone-raven-rvz01-rvz02-ml07-ml08-ftz01-owners-club/3800#post_24225562 tldr Scythe Big Shuriken

Note that Im not saying the TD03 or watercooling is bad per-se, but generally air cooler can perform just as good, or close enough to watercooling for half the price, and it doesn't come with the complexity and risk of watercooling (water + electronics = SOL).


----------



## gezer

My ML08 PC won't turn on anymore, the light on a connected external hdd is on but the PC won't boot up, not even the psu fan will start. Does that mean the PSU is dead? It is an older Silverstone SX500LG which apparently don't have a good reputation. Is a Corsair SF600W a good replacement?


----------



## larsy1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> -SNIP-


Oh, thanks for the reply.
So say I go with one of those air coolers, would intake or exhaust be the best in a case like this?
My gut says intake is best to create positive air pressure, but I've heard of people setting up their cooler as exhaust for some reason.
Also, I'm getting an Asus Z370-I for christmas, would something like the NT06-pro mentioned in the post you linked to fit? Or you know, the Cryorig C1 kinda looks like it could fit, because of the space between the cpu and ram slots. Kinda looks like the heatpipes would fit in that space, not interfering with the ram.

I'm probably totally off with this though xD

EDIT:
After doing some more research, I found the [Ripjaws V] F4-3200C14D-32GVK, which have a 42mm height, and are essentially the same memory as the ones I have, just a different heatsink. And they are just at the 42mm ram height limit of the cryorig c1.


----------



## ptrkhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larsy1995*
> 
> Oh, thanks for the reply.
> So say I go with one of those air coolers, would intake or exhaust be the best in a case like this?
> My gut says intake is best to create positive air pressure, but I've heard of people setting up their cooler as exhaust for some reason.


I think if you go with the two-fan layout, its better to go exhaust to prevent recycled hot air from reaching the intake as you can see from this post. http://www.overclock.net/t/1491876/ways-to-better-cooling-airflow-cooler-fan-data#post_22323763

If you go with single big fan layout, there is sufficient separation between the intake and exhaust from the case itself to prevent that from happening. However, it seems that the vast majority, if not all coolers are blowing down to the heatsink, so I guess it would be the better option. In a radiator setup, I heard that push and pull has little to no difference between each other, so I would go with the fan as an intake, for the positive air pressure as you mentioned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larsy1995*
> 
> Also, I'm getting an Asus Z370-I for christmas, would something like the NT06-pro mentioned in the post you linked to fit? Or you know, the Cryorig C1 kinda looks like it could fit, because of the space between the cpu and ram slots. Kinda looks like the heatpipes would fit in that space, not interfering with the ram.


I honestly have no idea, you could try photoshopping the bottom-view of the cooler into the top-view of the mainboard, and scale them according to the cooler mounting holes. That would let you see if there is heatpipes or heatsink interfering with the RAM slot, and if there is one, you can check the height of the heatpipes and heatsink from the official website. This is one of the quirks of building an ITX computer







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larsy1995*
> 
> After doing some more research, I found the [Ripjaws V] F4-3200C14D-32GVK, which have a 42mm height, and are essentially the same memory as the ones I have, just a different heatsink. And they are just at the 42mm ram height limit of the cryorig c1.


Hmm, Im not sure if we should risk it. From my experience though (bear in mind, totally different hardware, barely relevant to your case but Im gonna write it anyway), the RipJaws 4, Gigabyte Z170N-WiFi, and Scythe Big Shuriken are incompatible.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gezer*
> 
> My ML08 PC won't turn on anymore, the light on a connected external hdd is on but the PC won't boot up, not even the psu fan will start. Does that mean the PSU is dead? It is an older Silverstone SX500LG which apparently don't have a good reputation. Is a Corsair SF600W a good replacement?


If possible, try booting your system with another spare PSU first to make sure. The SX500-LG has been a reliable PSU for us.The complaints people had about the Version 1 had to do with how the PSU fan behaved in some system configuration so it was not reliability or quality related. We simply removed semi-fanless function in Version 2. Since SX500-LG was launched in 2015, your PSU is still under warranty. So if it is indeed defective, please make sure to contact us directly!


----------



## larsy1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> Hmm, Im not sure if we should risk it. From my experience though (bear in mind, totally different hardware, barely relevant to your case but Im gonna write it anyway), the RipJaws 4, Gigabyte Z170N-WiFi, and Scythe Big Shuriken are incompatible.


Hmm, from what I've gathered, the Ripjaws 4 are 40mm and the clearance of the Big Shuriken is about 38-39mm.

One thing that really bothers me is the fact that the FTZ01+Cryorig C1 combo is 3mm short of being able to use a 25mm fan instead of the included 13mm one. Perhaps I can do some minor modding and get the extra 3mm somewhere.


----------



## Talis

I don't think they'll fit. The clearance you're talking about is only to the aluminium fins, I guess, but you're missing the heatpipes.
There is about 1-2mm space, between the Big Shuriken 2 and my Corsaire Vengence LPX, but the Ripjaws are higher.
Turning the cooler might not be possible because of other components.


----------



## Arengeta

Hey guys. Thinking of getting rvz02 case and was wondering what are the hdd temps during gaming? Can anyone please check and tell me?
Also getting a 1080 palit super jet stream gpu which is 2.5 slot card. Will it fit?


----------



## Talis

Don't own any HDD since a long time ago, so no information on this.

From photos the Palit seems to be higher than my Asus Strix 1080ti, and therefore might not fit, as my Asus already touches the sidepanel.


----------



## Bitfenixwhite76

Has anyone tried the Gelid Solutions SlimHero Low Profile CPU Cooler with the ML08? Seems to cool up to 136w.


----------



## Norxic

Ok ich changed my mind and want to buy a RVZ3 instead of the RVZ2, the ATX power supplys are not so noisy.
They say on th homepage max 150mm, but not if cablemanagment supply or a normal one. Can someone help me? Maybe someone uses or treyd to fit a 150mm cablemanagment supply in that case. My problem is: my old 1year old supply has 150mm and cablemanagment and if possible I want to use it again.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

Does anyone have any experience with both the FTZ01 and RVZ01? I prefer the appearance of the Fortress, but obviously prefer the price of the Raven. I plan on eventually making a build in one of these cases so I'll have a great system that won't be difficult to bring with me whenever I travel. I considered a Node 202, but I plan on using a Raijintek Pallas or Noctua NH-L12S and neither would fit in a Node 202.


----------



## lamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ptrkhh*
> 
> Have any of you replaced *both* the CPU/GPU fan and the case fans with a single, normal 25mm thick fan?
> 
> The reason is, I think a single 25mm thick fan will be able to push more air than slim fans stacked on top of each other. In addition to that, I have seen some modders out there who replaced their GPU fans with case fans, and the improvements have been nothing short of fantastic.
> 
> Basically here's my idea
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU cooler is the Scythe Big Shuriken and GPU is EVGA GTX 1070 SC. Based on my calculation, sans any fan, there would be 30-40mm space between the CPU heatsink and the vent. Same with the GPU. So with a 25mm fan, there would be 5-15mm distance between the fan and the heatsink (I am going to mount the fan on the chassis, instead of the heatsink to make sure that it gets fresh air instead of recycled hot air).
> 
> Regarding the fans, I think these criterias would be sufficient:
> 
> - High airflow (high RPM), to have some overhead
> - 120mm frame
> - 25-35mm thickness
> - quiet (<30 dB)
> - not sleeve bearing
> - PWM controlled
> 
> And here's what I could find
> 
> 
> 
> I will be buying 3x of one of these, one for each vent. What do you think? Which fan would you recommend? Do you have other recommendations beyond these fans? Taking into account the 5-15mm distance, should I go with high static pressure or airflow?


So I was wondering if in fact the above picture is the best way to go. I am thinking about getting a Thermolab LP53 and the rvz03. So my issue is that I have so many options since the cooler is only 28mm tall without stock fan. I'm going to use a Coffee Lake 8700k. Here is a video on the LP 53




.

It seems cool and it beats out some great coolers that don't even fit in the case (NH-L12).

I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on what I should do.

1) Should I change the stock cpu fan (I was thinking a NF-A9 PWM)
2) Should I replace the case fan as well ( for a 120mm NF-F12) since I have 83mm of space and its 28+25+25=78
3) leave the current cpu fan and replace the case fan
4) Just use everything stock
5) Only use one fan attached to the case to cool the cpu.
6) Use some 38mm thick fan to replace both fans (If this a recommendation would be nice.)

Lastly should I just skip this cooler altogether and go with an h60 or somethin?


----------



## shigern

Hello,
I've the FTZ01B case and currently I've H75 installed for cooling. Are there better alternatives? I'm looking to overclock my old cpu, and H75 is not powerful enough, might end up buying a different case but had to ask first.


----------



## larsy1995

So today I got my Asrock Z370 Gaming-itx/ac, so I did a small test build in the chassis.
Everything has gone smooth so far. I managed to install the c1 cooler with a 25mm fan on top, and the sidepanel goes on smoothly, no noticeable bulging or anything.
I am still to aquire ddr4 ram and a PSU, but I'll get that done sometime after Christmas.
 

So yeah, my W.I.P. Rig is currently as follows:

Chassis: Silverstone FTZ01B
Motherboard: Asrock Z370 Gaming-ITX/ac
CPU: Intel i7-8700k, delidded. Going to run this at 5ghz.
Heatsink: Cryorig C1
Heatsink Fan:Cryorig XF140
GPU: MSI GTX 760(not pictured). I do plan on getting a STRIX volta **80 when it gets released.

I'm planning to buy G-Skill Ripjaw V 32gb 14CL DDR4 ram and a silverstone SX800-LTI PSU.


----------



## Rochfordrambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larsy1995*
> 
> So today I got my Asrock Z370 Gaming-itx/ac, so I did a small test build in the chassis.
> Everything has gone smooth so far. I managed to install the c1 cooler with a 25mm fan on top, and the sidepanel goes on smoothly, no noticeable bulging or anything.
> I am still to aquire ddr4 ram and a PSU, but I'll get that done sometime after Christmas.
> 
> 
> So yeah, my W.I.P. Rig is currently as follows:
> 
> Chassis: Silverstone FTZ01B
> Motherboard: Asrock Z370 Gaming-ITX/ac
> CPU: Intel i7-8700k, delidded. Going to run this at 5ghz.
> Heatsink: Cryorig C1
> Heatsink Fan:Cryorig XF140
> GPU: MSI GTX 760(not pictured). I do plan on getting a STRIX volta **80 when it gets released.
> 
> I'm planning to buy G-Skill Ripjaw V 32gb 14CL DDR4 ram and a silverstone SX800-LTI PSU.











Just got the same case a week ago after an 8 year lay off from the pc seen .
Loving the new tech and small form factor built mine to be a 4K gaming rig motherboard is the same as yours

CPU : Intel i5 - 8600k hopefully will be @ 5gh
GPU : Msi GTX 1080 armour oc ( case had to be slightly modded to fit this in
RAM : Corsair lpx DDR4 @ 3000 16gb
PSU : be quite 600w SFX-L

For cooling I have opted for the SilverStone tundra slim 120 rad with slim fan seems to be doing a reasonable job but I'm
Going to keep an eye on temps as I begin my Overclocking


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rochfordrambo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the same case a week ago after an 8 year lay off from the pc seen .
> Loving the new tech and small form factor built mine to be a 4K gaming rig motherboard is the same as yours
> 
> CPU : Intel i5 - 8600k hopefully will be @ 5gh
> GPU : Msi GTX 1080 armour oc ( case had to be slightly modded to fit this in
> RAM : Corsair lpx DDR4 @ 3000 16gb
> PSU : be quite 600w SFX-L
> 
> For cooling I have opted for the SilverStone tundra slim 120 rad with slim fan seems to be doing a reasonable job but I'm
> Going to keep an eye on temps as I begin my Overclocking


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rochfordrambo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the same case a week ago after an 8 year lay off from the pc seen .
> Loving the new tech and small form factor built mine to be a 4K gaming rig motherboard is the same as yours
> 
> CPU : Intel i5 - 8600k hopefully will be @ 5gh
> GPU : Msi GTX 1080 armour oc ( case had to be slightly modded to fit this in
> RAM : Corsair lpx DDR4 @ 3000 16gb
> PSU : be quite 600w SFX-L
> 
> For cooling I have opted for the SilverStone tundra slim 120 rad with slim fan seems to be doing a reasonable job but I'm
> Going to keep an eye on temps as I begin my Overclocking


I had the same case and also bought the Silverstone Tundra slim but could not get it to fit no matter what. I had the Strix Z270-i Gaming so depending on your power phase heat sinks you will have difficulty tucking the tubes flat enough to actually close the side panel. I tried every angle but eventually gave up, i am now in a Phanteks Shift X but still own that Silverstone case. Overall its a nice case and you will enjoy it


----------



## youknow08

Hello all, new to the site here. Built a new computer with the RVZ01.

Specs are:
i7-8700k slight oc to 4.0
16 GB Corsair lpx vengeance
1TB crucial m.2 ssd
500GB Samsung 850 Evo ssd
2TB WD black
Evga 1070 FTW
600W Silverstone sfx psu
Big Shuriken 2 rev. B
Asus Z370i

So for the big Shuriken I replaced the slim fan with a normal size 120mm Noctua and put the slim fan on the side panel as an intake. I also replaced the 2 Silverstone slim fans for 2 Noctua 120mm industrial static pressure fans. Idle temps are running at about 37°c and load is at about 68°c. I have the case in the vertical position with the CPU cooler at the top.


----------



## mavericks84

hi all I would like to create a system with rvz01, Amd 1700x and Asus x370-i, my question is this, a cryorig c1 heatsink is compatible with this motherboard? do you have to recommend another sink? to me the cryorig seems the best.


----------



## ALEXMARZ850

My current build Rvz02B
i5
gtx 980 TI Classified
2x 80mm fans sitting flat on top of the 980ti
-the fans blow the heat straight up from the 980 and out the case holes i drilled
1x 40mm fan blowing some of the hotair that sits in the gpu compartment out
2x magnetic led strips that are remote controlled
Noctua cpu cooler
2x ssd 2.5in drives
1x HDD 1tb drive
1x black strip of duct tape to hide the strip from being seen while seated by the pc


----------



## Renji84

RVZ02 in a different edition

https://www.zotac.com/product/zotac_gaming/mek1-gaming-pc-black


----------



## lesmurf143

PSA

*ML08 drive cages WILL NOT FIT 2.5" Internal HDDs that are more than 9mm thick!!!*

I have a 1TB WD Blue (WD10JPVX) and IT WILL NOT FIT, into the tool-less hard drive cages.
As per the spec sheet my HDD is 9.5mm thick.
I can PROBABLY force fit it but it will either break the plastic tabs OR cause stress on the HDD top cover and damage the platters.

Good thing I could still mount in the GPU chamber but TBH this will only be temporary since temps in the GPU chamber are really bad.
Anyways, thanks Silverstone for forcing me to buy *another* internal HDD. -_-


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larsy1995*
> 
> So today I got my Asrock Z370 Gaming-itx/ac, so I did a small test build in the chassis.
> Everything has gone smooth so far. I managed to install the c1 cooler with a 25mm fan on top, and the sidepanel goes on smoothly, no noticeable bulging or anything.
> I am still to aquire ddr4 ram and a PSU, but I'll get that done sometime after Christmas.
> 
> 
> So yeah, my W.I.P. Rig is currently as follows:
> 
> Chassis: Silverstone FTZ01B
> Motherboard: Asrock Z370 Gaming-ITX/ac
> CPU: Intel i7-8700k, delidded. Going to run this at 5ghz.
> Heatsink: Cryorig C1
> Heatsink Fan:Cryorig XF140
> GPU: MSI GTX 760(not pictured). I do plan on getting a STRIX volta **80 when it gets released.
> 
> I'm planning to buy G-Skill Ripjaw V 32gb 14CL DDR4 ram and a silverstone SX800-LTI PSU.


I'm not sure if it is true or how much it impacts temperatures, but I have read that you should not install C-type coolers CPU coolers with the heat pipes facing upward as they it will generate more heat.

See the section Compatibility and Clearance Issues.


----------



## larsy1995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartoi*
> 
> I'm not sure if it is true or how much it impacts temperatures, but I have read that you should not install C-type coolers CPU coolers with the heat pipes facing upward as they it will generate more heat.
> 
> See the section Compatibility and Clearance Issues.


I don't know either, but it was the only way the cooler would fit. Doesn't matter though as the pc will be used horizontally 99.99% the time, either under a desk or as a monitor stand. Oh, and the heatpipes are facing downwards, as I would have the GPU at the top.
Edit: Also, the Cryorig C1 has sintered heatpipes, so according to that review you linked to, it shouldn't generate more heat however it is oriented.


----------



## Spartoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larsy1995*
> 
> I don't know either, but it was the only way the cooler would fit. Doesn't matter though as the pc will be used horizontally 99.99% the time, either under a desk or as a monitor stand. Oh, and the heatpipes are facing downwards, as I would have the GPU at the top.
> Edit: Also, the Cryorig C1 has sintered heatpipes, so according to that review you linked to, it shouldn't generate more heat however it is oriented.


Oh, I didn't know the C1 had sintered heatpipes. That's neat.


----------



## mavericks84

Guys I need to know as soon as the heatsink I can use in the rvz02 with cpu amd am4 !! Which is the best compatible with am4?


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavericks84*
> 
> Guys I need to know as soon as the heatsink I can use in the rvz02 with cpu amd am4 !! Which is the best compatible with am4?


The Scythe Shuriken Rev. B. See list.


----------



## mavericks84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> The Scythe Shuriken Rev. B. See list.


I thank you for the answer! I'm evaluating the shuriken revision b and the noctua NH-L9x65 SE-AM4 but both have a height of 64 and 65mm..the limit for rvz02 is not 58mm?


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavericks84*
> 
> I thank you for the answer! I'm evaluating the shuriken revision b and the noctua NH-L9x65 SE-AM4 but both have a height of 64 and 65mm..the limit for rvz02 is not 58mm?


I gave you some bad info, before. The Shuriken Rev. B that's on the list I linked is the non-BIG Shuriken, hence the height difference. The one I was thinking of is the BIG Shuriken, which is only 58mm high, but unfortunately, according to Scythe, it doesn't have a conversion kit, and won't be issued one in the future. That said this link states the IS-60 will work with AM4, and that's what I use now, so I know it fits.


----------



## mavericks84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> I gave you some bad info, before. The Shuriken Rev. B that's on the list I linked is the non-BIG Shuriken, hence the height difference. The one I was thinking of is the BIG Shuriken, which is only 58mm high, but unfortunately, according to Scythe, it doesn't have a conversion kit, and won't be issued one in the future. That said this link states the IS-60 will work with AM4, and that's what I use now, so I know it fits.


I read on Amazon a person who bought the noctua l9 65mm and says he joined the rvz02, I wonder is it possible? Could you check how much space there is actually for a heatsink?


----------



## Zoroasterisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavericks84*
> 
> I read on Amazon a person who bought the noctua l9 65mm and says he joined the rvz02, I wonder is it possible? Could you check how much space there is actually for a heatsink?


That's not as easy to answer. So as far as vertical clearance goes, you're definitely good. The L9 is super tiny. As far as horizontal clearance goes, though, that depends on the distance between the cpu and the RAM slots on the mobo itself. Given that I'm on an Intel board, I obviously can't speak on that from experience w/r/t your board, but it *should* fit. That said, though, the L9's size isn't going to do you any favors, performance wise. On that 2nd link in that last post, it lists temps for both coolers, with the lower temps on the IS-60 across the board, so that's what I'd go with. It'll clear your LPX ram.


----------



## mavericks84

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoroasterisk*
> 
> That's not as easy to answer. So as far as vertical clearance goes, you're definitely good. The L9 is super tiny. As far as horizontal clearance goes, though, that depends on the distance between the cpu and the RAM slots on the mobo itself. Given that I'm on an Intel board, I obviously can't speak on that from experience w/r/t your board, but it *should* fit. That said, though, the L9's size isn't going to do you any favors, performance wise. On that 2nd link in that last post, it lists temps for both coolers, with the lower temps on the IS-60 across the board, so that's what I'd go with. It'll clear your LPX ram.


Installed l9 65mm noctua heatsink in rvz02 and entered perfectly !! The measurements indicated by 58mm silverstone are not exact, the limit is 65mm


----------



## lesmurf143

hi. so I've been meaning to share my build for a few weeks now. I built this last December (before the holidays)


Intel Core i5-7500
Gigabyte GA-B250N-Phoenix WiFi
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 1x8B DDR4-2400
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
Western Digital 1TB WD10SPZX
Gigabyte Radeon RX 580 8GB Gaming
Silverstone ML08B-H
FSP Dagger 600W 80+ Gold
Moving on, so I've been really happy with the result.
I'm only using the stock CPU cooler and load temps do not exceed 70 (around 65 or so). But tbh most of the games I play (or apps I use) are not as CPU-intensive as I expected them to be. I plan to upgrade to a Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev B as soon as I see bnew stocks (or even used). In any case, there's no pressure for me to upgrade the CPU cooler ATM.

My problem is the GPU. Load temps are on mid-to-high 70s sometimes even reaching 80.
The fans are also REALLY loud when they're under load.
At the moment I'm running the GPU at stock due to the fact that Gigabyte's _AORUS Graphics Engine_ is buggy af and I don't like using MSI Afterburner.
Anyways, is there some soft fan mod I can do in the GPU compartment without any irreversible mods (e.g cutting//drilling).
So far from my backreading I've seen someone plug in a 40mm fan in the GPU compartment with just rubber mounts on the grill holes.
Do you think I will be able to do that with a 60mm? 80mm? 92mm? <- all Noctua's btw
I can't find 40mm fans here in my country


----------



## lesmurf143

hi. so I've been meaning to share my build for a few weeks now. I built this last December (before the holidays)


Intel Core i5-7500
Gigabyte GA-B250N-Phoenix WiFi
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 1x8B DDR4-2400
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
Western Digital 1TB WD10SPZX
Gigabyte Radeon RX 580 8GB Gaming
Silverstone ML08B-H
FSP Dagger 600W 80+ Gold

Moving on, so I've been really happy with the result.
I'm only using the stock CPU cooler and load temps do not exceed 70 (around 65 or so). But tbh most of the games I play (or apps I use) are not as CPU-intensive as I expected them to be. I plan to upgrade to a Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev B as soon as I see bnew stocks (or even used). In any case, there's no pressure for me to upgrade the CPU cooler ATM.

My problem is the GPU. Load temps are on mid-to-high 70s sometimes even reaching 80.
The fans are also REALLY loud when they're under load.
At the moment I'm running the GPU at stock due to the fact that Gigabyte's AORUS Graphics Engine is buggy af and I don't like using MSI Afterburner.
Anyways, is there some soft fan mod I can do in the GPU compartment without any irreversible mods (e.g cutting//drilling).
So far from my backreading I've seen someone plug in a 40mm fan in the GPU compartment with just rubber mounts on the grill holes.
Do you think I will be able to do that with a 60mm? 80mm? 92mm? <- all Noctua's btw
I can't find 40mm fans here in my country


----------



## Talis

lesmurf143 said:


> Do you think I will be able to do that with a 60mm? 80mm? 92mm? <- all Noctua's btw


If the middle bar of the case and the gpu are of equal height or at least close you should be able to just lay a bunch of 80x80x15mm fans on top and close the case.
Take a look at my rig, I printed some parts to hold the fans in place, but to be honest the pins broke and now the fans are free to move - but they can't as the case and the components hold them in place.
It is possible to put 4 80mm fans on top. 92mm won't fit anyway as the case is not wide enough, I think. 
Better performance of cause if you cut open the case top and fans to pull air out of the case. 
If you do, I advice you to not just cut a 320x80mm hole as I did, but actually cut a hole for each fan installed leaving some "bridges" from side to side. Otherwise the sidepanel is very destabilized.


----------



## DdTt

lesmurf143 said:


> 
> My problem is the GPU. Load temps are on mid-to-high 70s sometimes even reaching 80.
> The fans are also REALLY loud when they're under load.


I'm using the RVZ01 and I've got an eVGA 970 and I also find that the GPU under load is easily the loudest part of the system. 
Perhaps in favour of the larger case, I've got 2x 120mm noctua S12A pwm intake fans installed on that side of the case but even with that I do still find that my GPU temps get into the 70s under load. They do stabilise at around 73-74 which I am ok with. 


Is your case in horizontal or vertical orientation? standing it up so it's vertical will help thermal performance especially on the GPU side.


----------



## HappyBuilder

*Arctic Accelero S3 in RVZ01*

Hey guys,

I'm a proud owner of a Raven RVZ01 with three 120 noctuas. I run a nVidia geforce gtx 1060 6gb founders edition in it, sadly the GPU gets quite loud while gaming, CPU is fine. So I want to replace the GPU cooler to get the noise down. I'm thinking about an Arctic Accelero S3 as passive setup, which should be cooled sufficiently by the air flow in the case. The only thing that is stopping me from ordering is that as far as I can see from the description of the S3 there isn't enough space for the RAM backplate: https://www.arctic.ac/de_en/accelero-s3.html#techspecs shows the needed 23mm.

1. Do you think passive setup is enough to keep the GTX 1060 in temps?
2. Would the Accelero S3 fit in (backplate?) or what else do you recommend?
3. How could I control the case fans based on GPU temp, software or hardware controller?

Thanks!

*edit: As I now saw the Accelero S3 is too high with it's 135mm, right? So I'm looking for a different cooler, passive or else as silent as possible. Anybody tested the Raijintek Morpheus II in the RVZ01?


----------



## general molotof

*RVZ01 build*

Hi all,
After about a year of planning (or better say luck of a budget) I am finally ready to build a system around my beloved RVZ01. The system components are decided and the funds exist, but i want to be sure before i pull the trigger. So here it is:
CPU: Intel Core i3-8100 
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX1060 3GB 
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x4GB DDR4-2400MHz C16
MOBO: Asrock B360M-ITX/ac 
PSU: Corsair SF Series SF450 450W 
OS: Microsoft Windows 10 Home x64 
Storage: Samsung SSD 960 EVO M.2 250GB 
Case: Silverstone Raven RVZ01B 
Cooling: BeQuiet! Shadow Rock LP
Primary goal for this build is quietness. This is the only reason why i am buying an aftermarket CPU cooler. As for the case fans i won't be installing any for a start to see how it goes, if there is a need for them i have three corsair fans already waiting. The budget is strict at 1000 euros and right now i am sitting at 1032 euros. I will try to spot any bargains if i can but i am content with the price. Concerning the CPU, i checked the competition at a similar price point (100 euros) and i think this one has the best value for its money. I am afraid the GPU will be the most noisy part (that's why I avoided single fan GPUs) but i can't do anything about it (going passive or buying an aftermarket cooler is not an option). If there are any less noisy alternatives, put them forward. I could go on analyzing the whole build but there is no point, its there for you to see. What i want is to tell me if there is something I am missing (better value parts, less expensive alternatives, something you think is wrong etc). 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## bichael

general molotof said:


> Hi all,
> GPU: Palit GeForce GTX1060 3GB
> Storage: Samsung SSD 960 EVO M.2 250GB


I would probably drop to a cheaper sata based ssd and upgrade to a 6GB 1060 but depends on your priorities. 
Enjoy!


----------



## N8LM

*Build*


So after about a year of putting it off, and several months of actual planning, here's the build I went with.


Case: FTZ01-E
Mobo: ASRock Z370 Fatal1ty Gaming ITX/ac
CPU: Intel i7-8700k
Cooler: Corsair H75 CPU Cooler (fans removed and placed in GPU side) with one of the default case fans (need to upgrade this)
RAM: G. Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz 8Gb x2 DDR4
Storage: Samsung EVO 960 M.2 500gb and WD Blue 500 GB SSD
PS: Silverstone 750 W 80+ Platinum ATX PS with Silverstone cable pack for small cases. 
GPU: EVGA FTW3 1080 Ti (yes, it DOES fit, but just barely, it presses on the cables at the front of the case and the support does not fit)
Case Fans: Corsair 120mm x 25mm PWM fans that came with the H75
I know it's not the greatest game to benchmark with, but playing Overwatch on 2k, 144hz, max graphic settings only brings the GPU up to 71C. Every other game I've tried playing only brings it up to 51C with an idle of ~30C.


The CPU usually runs around 44C for normal operations and a little higher for gaming operations. 


These are both with the case in the vertical orientation. 


I got the H75 because it's a 25mm radiator and I needed two fans anyway. The 2mm might not make that much of a difference but after all the reviews I saw saying how hard it was to fit an H60 in the case, I decided to try to find a 25mm radiator, seeing as how Silverstone's own slim radiator has been discontinued. 


UPDATE: I moved the CPU cooler outside of the case with a new fan, a Phanteks 120mm radiator fan and a Noctua 120x15mm PWM fan inside the case for a push/pull setup as well as better airflow across the motherboard.


----------



## Gdourado

What is currently the best cooler to use on the rvz01?
I saw someone mention the nh-l12s that is 70mm in height.
But are there any better coolers at present to use on the case?

Cheers 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## N8LM

*Case Mod*



Gdourado said:


> What is currently the best cooler to use on the rvz01?
> I saw someone mention the nh-l12s that is 70mm in height.
> But are there any better coolers at present to use on the case?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


The cryorig c7 is the highest rated one and you can fit another fan above it too (15mm). 

Now, if you get a 15mm fan and a 25mm radiator its not actually that hard to fit it in, just spiral the tubes as you put the cover on. Just make sure the pump isn't too high. Like I said above I went with the Corsair H75 radiator. 

Of course, as I found, a 15mm fan can't really push enough air through a radiator so I modified my case.


----------



## FlyingPC

I really like this case and want to buy one, but the only problem I have is the size of the GPU (H=55mm L=293mm W=142 mm, Aorus GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition 11G.) Although the Width is 7mm smaller (without GPU holder) and the Height is 1.1cm smaller than the limitation explained in their manual (https://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-RVZ01-Manual.pdf), will there be any difficulties installing the card or unexpected limitation? Will the backplate get stuck?


----------



## N8LM

FlyingPC said:


> I really like this case and want to buy one, but the only problem I have is the size of the GPU (H=55mm L=293mm W=142 mm, Aorus GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition 11G.) Although the Width is 7mm smaller (without GPU holder) and the Height is 1.1cm smaller than the limitation explained in their manual (https://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-RVZ01-Manual.pdf), will there be any difficulties installing the card or unexpected limitation? Will the backplate get stuck?


It won't get stuck. I installed the EVGA FTW3 1080ti and that's bigger than the one you're trying to install. However, make sure you arrange the USB 3.0 cables the right way prior to installing the GPU. They have to cut in by the power supply, not around the back under the GPU. That's the only problem I had installing the card, other than that I couldn't use the support which was a little disappointing.


----------



## SilverStone

Gdourado said:


> What is currently the best cooler to use on the rvz01?
> I saw someone mention the nh-l12s that is 70mm in height.
> But are there any better coolers at present to use on the case?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


Our recently released AR11 is another good choice, it's lower/shorter than AR06 physically but has better performance:

https://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=785


----------



## Protohype87

I’m entirely new to this mini ITX life, and I had a couple questions that I’m trying to get answered. I currently have a ML07 case, with a 2600x ryzen 5 and a EVGA 1080 Ti which has no problem fitting in the case right above two 120mm fans. 

The two issues I’m running into is the system gets very hot, and I’m trying to find a good cpu cooler solution. I have purchased a slim 15mm fan to put above the cpu, but I’m wondering what the best solution you’ve all found is for keeping things cool? Is a water cooled solution best for temps, or should I stick to the air coolers with the slim fan on the case above it? I don’t want to buy something that either doesn’t fit, or isn’t going to cool well

My other problem is trying to find a slot loading blu Ray reader drive. Searches online come up with a lot of replacements for laptops, but nothing I’m sure that will Work for me. Is there a specific model and vendor I can go to for this? I have no need for a burner, just a reader. 

Thanks in advance, this has been the most fun project I’ve worked on in quite some time and I’m excited to get it all buttoned up


----------



## funklizard

Protohype87 said:


> I’m entirely new to this mini ITX life, and I had a couple questions that I’m trying to get answered. I currently have a ML07 case, with a 2600x ryzen 5 and a EVGA 1080 Ti which has no problem fitting in the case right above two 120mm fans.
> 
> The two issues I’m running into is the system gets very hot, and I’m trying to find a good cpu cooler solution. I have purchased a slim 15mm fan to put above the cpu, but I’m wondering what the best solution you’ve all found is for keeping things cool? Is a water cooled solution best for temps, or should I stick to the air coolers with the slim fan on the case above it? I don’t want to buy something that either doesn’t fit, or isn’t going to cool well


I have the very similar FTZ01. The problem with slim fans is that even the good ones just don't move that much air. I'm using the Noctua L9x65 with the fan removed. Instead of attaching a fan to the cooler, I've attached a 25mm thick fan to the top of the case. I've added a fan spacer gasket to bring the fan a bit closer to the top of the cooler. (It's possible to use a thicker fan and forgo the gasket; but, finding a quiet fan in the thicker sizes might be impossible.) The advantage to this is that the CPU is cooled with air that's 100% from outside the case.

It seems to work quite well; but, I can't say I've taxed it at all. I'm just using a 35W Intel T-series CPU.

A more conventional route might be the Cryorig C7 (also in an all-copper variant) or the just-mentioned Silverstone AR11. I've used neither; but the former cooler has quite a following among the SFF crowd and initial indications are that the latter is similarly competent.

I'm not a water cooling guy; but it is effective, of course, and there are people who do it in these cases. You're definitely upping your SFF challenge level by going this route.



> My other problem is trying to find a slot loading blu Ray reader drive. Searches online come up with a lot of replacements for laptops, but nothing I’m sure that will Work for me. Is there a specific model and vendor I can go to for this? I have no need for a burner, just a reader.


eBay is a good place to look. The laptop replacement drives will work just fine. FWIW, I think the drive I'm using is a Samsung.


----------



## N8LM

Protohype87 said:


> the system gets very hot


You CAN fit a water cooler in there but it wont allow for very much airflow, the main issue with fitting the cooler in is the hose management, most of them dont bend well enough.

For the GPU, what kind is it? In my case I have a FTW3. In the fan slots I put two Corsair radiator fans from my H55, which are great at static pressure but not so much flow. The added static pressure makes it so I rarely have my GPU fans go anywhere above idle/off. That should help with your GPU temps, but only if you have an open frame radiator GPU like I do. Also, It's an important note that my fans are blowing INTO the case rather than out, all of them. Mostly I did this for dust control but I believe it's helping with GPU temps as well.


----------



## Protohype87

I have the EVGA SC2, which looks like yours but shorter with one less fan. Are the Corsair AIO coolers better than the air coolers? Is it worth trying to squeeze one into the case or should I just go with something like the Noctua NH-L9i and a 15mm case fan above it?


----------



## nyanxo

Hi, i have my ML07 for 3 years now. I've changed some parts here and there over the time and want to share the current build, which i would call low noise low budget.
You might be interested in the cooling solution i came up with.

System Specs:
Milo ML07
KOLINK SFX-350 Power Supply (it's very silent)
Biostar H61MLV3 (Mini-DTX)
Intel i5 3470 (77W TDP) with Arctic Alpine 11 Passive + AKASA AK-FN078 Fan (120x15mm, PWM)
Manli GTX950 2GB with Arctic F8 PWM 
8GB Nanya PC3-12800
Intel SSD 535 Series 120GB
HGST Travelstar Z7K500 500GB









The CPU Cooler(59cm) and the fan are 74cm high and fit almost perfectly, even though this setup exceeds silverstones CPU cooler height limit by 1cm, there's even some space between cooler and fan.


The CPU idles at 40°C (room temp is 25°C) with the fan @~700RPM. 
5 Minutes of Prime95 Small FFT raise the CPU temp to ~65°C (@1000RPM).
The Prime95 blend Test and the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility Stress test result in a temp of 55°C (@800RPM)

I am very pleased with the performance of the solution, especially considering the total price of 20€. 
The fan is barely noticable below 1000RPM. It can get pretty loud at higher speeds, but the Arctic 11 passive doesn't need those, infact it doesn't benefit a lot from high air pressure, 2000RPM fan speed don't really lower the temperatures during the small FFT test. 

I'm thinking of lapping the heatsink, because it has a rather rough surface.

I've also experimented with a case fan on the graphic cards side but found out, that it has a bad influence (~3°C) on the CPU temperature. I thought it might create some kind of positive airflow as the GTX950 does not block the space of one of the case fans.

I replaced the fan of the GTX 950 with a 80mm Arctic F8 because of the cards horrible fan control which keeps the fan loud even at low temperatures.
kind regards!

PS: I will test the Cooling with a i5 2400 which has a higher TDP soon. I added my rig to the spreadsheet. It does not specify which prime95 test to run though. Also it would be much better if there was a delta T temp column or one for the room temperature, as it has a significant influence.


----------



## Gdourado

I was looking at some builds and it looks like with some patience, the rvz01 can fit an AIO like the h55 or h60.
Is this the best cooling option for the case?
Better cooling than the nh-l12s?

Cheers 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## SavantStrike

The l12s is not a very high performance cooler at all, but is better than a stock IHS.

The scythe big shuruken 2 rev 2, prolimatech Samuel, or the thermalright or Silverstone low profile coolers all beat it by a handy margin.


Gdourado said:


> I was looking at some builds and it looks like with some patience, the rvz01 can fit an AIO like the h55 or h60.
> Is this the best cooling option for the case?
> Better cooling than the nh-l12s?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gdourado

SavantStrike said:


> The l12s is not a very high performance cooler at all, but is better than a stock IHS.
> 
> The scythe big shuruken 2 rev 2, prolimatech Samuel, or the thermalright or Silverstone low profile coolers all beat it by a handy margin.


Is it worth it to go for a 120mm AIO in comparison to those coolers you mentioned?

Cheers 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## max883

I use the Corsair H55 With be quiet silent wings 3. Fits perfekt


----------



## Gdourado

max883 said:


> I use the Corsair H55 With be quiet silent wings 3. Fits perfekt


That's a 25mm fan. Impressive.
Can you please share some pictures of the build?

Thank you 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Protohype87

max883 said:


> I use the Corsair H55 With be quiet silent wings 3. Fits perfekt


I would also like to see this. I just bought a h55 and I can’t seem to figure out how to fit it in this case


----------



## max883

why cant i upload Pictures anymore ??


----------



## Gamer388

Hey,

I build a computer using a RVZ01 case for gaming mostly.
I bought used hard drive on ebay because one they were cheap (between 30 or 32€ for 1TB) and I didn't care if they fail because they only going to be filled with games or other non important files.

https://imgur.com/a/PrHwbgm

On the image you can see that the 3.5" HDD which sits on top of the PSU is at 50°C and the two 2.5" HDD on the GPU bracket are at 47°C.
Does everybody who has the same case as me (RVZ01) is experiencing this or does this come from the drive itself dying slowly but surely (well I didn't except them to last very long).

My 3.5" HDD 1TB is from 2012. And I have built this computer in July 2016

PS : after gaming and letting the system rest for a while the temp dropped (3.5" HDD at 48°C and one 2.5" HDD at 42°C and the other one at 40°C).

https://imgur.com/a/r9Aa9Q8

I never saw a HDD temp above 45°C lol


----------



## Kokin

Planning to move my fiancee's rig from an SG13 case to an RVZ03 case and have a couple of questions:

1) Since the RVZ03 only accepts ATX PSUs, could I use an ATX to SFX mount adapter for a Corsair SF600 PSU?
2) Would it be possible to mount a FuryX's fan/radiator on one of the 120mm fan slots (outer GPU fan slot)?

-3570K with the stock Intel cooler 
-FuryX's fan/radiator thickness is 65mm
-FuryX length is 7.68" or 195mm

Could anyone with an RVZ03 or RVZ01-E comment on fitment? Thanks!


----------



## Protohype87

I can’t say for sure about the radiator fitment, but yes the sfx power supply fits in the RVZ03 with an adapter. The radiator will mount in the second fan slot no problem, but it won’t work unless the gpu itself is short enough to not hit the radiator


----------



## SilverJS

ptrkhh said:


> I just mounted two dongles inside the RVZ01, turns out the space there fits a dongle perfectly. And since its technically outside of the case, I dont think there would be a ton of RF interference there.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks flush from the outside.
> 
> 
> This would be perfect if you have an extra USB header like my Gigabyte Z170N WIFI which has a USB 2.0 header, in addition to the USB 3.0 one. I got one of these internal USB adapter
> 
> 
> Advantages:
> - The PC looks cleaner
> - I freed up 2 USB ports
> - I wont lose my dongles ever again


Am just slowly researching a build with this series of cases, and came upon your post. So far, I haven't seen anybody either replying to it, or even acknowledging it - but, I just wanted to say, THANK YOU SIR! =) That, right there, is a most fantastic idea, methinks. Even if I don't go with these cases, I can carry over that idea with any case (or try to, anyway). 

If one goes with the really, really, really small cases (S4 Mini and all those), having front I/O is always a bit of a mess because it increases cable clutter. I always wanted some front I/O precisely because of the dongles, but I may not have to anymore with your idea!

Only one question for you though : how is reception for the keys and mouse? I mean - aren't those dongles line-of-sight? And the lines of sight are kind of obscured by the case, right...?

Thanks again!


----------



## Talis

Something similar is also possible with the front of the ML08, just that you know:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/50-...-ml08-ftz01-owners-club-707.html#post26323440

I didn't recognize any difference in connectivity and even the reach of the XBox360 Dongle. Everything works as intended. 
Only the Soundcard gets more static than I like. Already tried a ferrit but with meager success.


----------



## DaTou

*Cooling for CPU*

I just finished my build in the RVZ01. 

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/PyyXsY

Ryzen 2600x
Noctua - NH-L9a
Gigabyte - GA-AB350N-Gaming WIFI
ADATA - XPG GAMMIX D10 16GB (2 x 8GB)
Crucial - MX500 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Seagate - Barracuda 2TB 3.5
Gigabyte - GeForce GTX 1080 8GB WINDFORCE OC 
Corsair - SF 600W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
3 X CRYORIG - QF120 Performance 83.0 CFM 120mm Fan 


It seemed to be working good , I would monitor the heat with CAMS at at full load I would be in the 60-70s on the CPU
However I finally got the Ryzen Master and The gigabyte software working and they were both reading high 70-80s when playing demanding games i get the alert that its at 80c and seems to fluctuate 74-80

I will redo the thermal paste as It was covering about 80% of the CPU when it spread but i think it will still be too hot.

I'm considering getting liquid cooler for the CPU a Corsair H75 however worried about the fan exhausting rather than being intake as Silverstone suggest.
Anyone have experience will liqued cooling and having the radiator on the fan slot above the CPU.


----------



## Soraie

Looking to finally do a high end system in the ML07 that I've had for years....

Looking to put a 2700x and 1070Ti in the case. But worried about cooling. What is the best cooler that I could get with this system? Motherboard probably ASRock B450. Not sure if VRM on Asus board is any good. 

Will be getting the Corsair SF600 psu. Main concern is cooling. I don't plan on overclocking at all. Any help is greatly appreciated 🙂


----------



## Gdourado

Can anyone confirm if a gpu ticker than 2 slots can fit a rvz02 or ml08?
I currently have a blower 1080ti on my ml08.
But I want to upgrade to a 2080ti, but this time I am thinking about getting the gigabyte windforce version that seems a bit ticker than 2 slots.

Cheers 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Talis

I have a ASUS STRIX 1080ti inside my ML08. This is a 2,5 Slot card (which all have different dimensions, so 2,5 does not fit in general). But more than that will not fit.
Please see the pictures I attached in my post https://www.overclock.net/forum/50-...-ml08-ftz01-owners-club-707.html#post26323440


----------



## Gdourado

Talis said:


> I have a ASUS STRIX 1080ti inside my ML08. This is a 2,5 Slot card (which all have different dimensions, so 2,5 does not fit in general). But more than that will not fit.
> Please see the pictures I attached in my post https://www.overclock.net/forum/50-...-ml08-ftz01-owners-club-707.html#post26323440


Hello,
Thanks for letting me know.
I might go for the msi Duke 2080ti then as it seems to have a good cooler and is way cheaper than the 2 slot evga version.

Cheers 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gdourado

Also, I am thinking about a little mod to my ml08.
I currently have a blower 1080ti but it gets hot and loud.
So I will be upgrading to an open air cooler 2080.
The msi Duke has the cooler fins perpendicular, which means the fans force air over the cooler and then it goes out by the top and bottom of the card.

The problem with the ml08 is that it doesn't have mesh or openings on top of the gpu chamber, so hot air will have a hard time escaping.

Is it dose to laser cut more ventilation like it is already on the top?
Like add a few more rows of the ventilation strips?

Cheers! 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Talis

More ventilation at top should always be good. If you look at my post again you see I did more than that, but it helped a lot!


----------



## Gdourado

I was thinking about something like this photoshop quick edit I did, to keep the oem look.
I don't know why they did the ventilation on the wrong side on the original case...

Is it possible to lasercut like this?
Will it be expensive?

Cheers!


----------



## Talis

I too have no idea what they were thinking. 
Well, I checked some options for cutting and the main problem is the height of the panel. Like you have to place it somewhere but its preshaped to this L - form, which often means the cutter needs to have a huge range in height. 
I then went with a rotary tool. Not the best looking but the easiest working. Thought about a cut plate as cover but never gotten to it. Now it just stays as it is. As always.


----------



## Gdourado

I'll send some emails to local shops that do laser cutting to try and get some price quotes to see if that is a way to go.

If not, I always have my dremel.  

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## geo_ologist

I have been lurking and appreciate all of the good reads, but now have some questions after my build. Which is as follows

Silverstone ML08h case
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 with stock cooler
ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac AM4 mITX AMD Motherboard
Corsair SF450 450 Watt 80 Plus Gold SFX Modular Power Supply 
G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB 2 x 8GB DDR4-3200 PC4-25600 CL16 Dual Channel
Inland 240g and 480g SSDs
GIGABYTE GTX1050TI 4GB GDDR5 graphics card (though may be replacing this with a 1060 blower style)

Two issues off the bat A, the rats next of cables, what do people thing of the cablemod sets? Are they any less stiff and allow for better routing? Any other thoughts on good flexible cables

B) The cooling issue that many have. I want to avoid cutting into the case as of yet. MY GPU is running at a good temp (also if I buy a nicer GPU 1060 6gb will it tend to run cooler playing the same games at the same settings? IE right now I am playing WT more than anything). I have heard mixed reviews about the C7 cooler, and was thinking about getting the ID Cooling IS-60, but am worried about the ram fitting ok with that large of a cooler. Does anybody have that same board and has run that cooler? 

So I saw the idea of putting some 40mm fans in the back of the case, it seems as if the consensus is that they are a marginal benefit, and it they may actually be a hinderance if I have them try to blow air in as they will be battling the top down fan of the CPU. So does having them blow out work at all? 

The corsair psu is top intake and it blows out the back, which in most pc's would be out of the case. in the silverstone it vents into the bottom deadspace where jumper runs to the plug in. I was thinking that maybe exhausting the hot air from this dead space will be beneficial.


----------



## CompactComp

Hello! It's my first post here. I bought my ML07b back in early 2015, and while a higher-end build, it was still quite unspectacular computeg with nothing really special. My initial specs were:
CPU: i7 4790K
MoBo: Asus Maximus VII Impact
2x8GB DDR3 @ 2100MHz
GPU: Inno3D GTX970
512G Crucial SSD
Stock cooling, Silverstone slim fan for CPU bay and two Akasa slim fans for GPU bay.

Since then the setup up has been updated a bit:

512GB Crucial -> 2TB Crucial MX500 + Samsung 850 Evo 1TB + Samsung 960 Pro 512GB NVMe.

Inno3d GTX970 -> Zotac 1080Ti mini.

But most importantly, after suffering thermal shutdowns in warm weather, the stock cooling was swapped into a full custom water-cooling loop. 

Water loop:
Pump: Syscooling SC-P60 with integrated reservoir.
Radiators: 120+240mm slim
Fans 1x 120x25 SilentWings 3, 2x Akasa slim fans.
Bitspower CPU block
Barrow GPU block
Tygon norprene tubing

The build was tricky, to say the least. I used a thick fan on the CPU bay fan/rad combo, with the fan sandwiched between the case cover and the fan. This way there's no chance of any wayward cables or tubes hitting the blades, and I can orient the radiator ports to face the cover. This way I can give most space for tube routing using low profile (banjo) fittings and regular elbows:
https://flic.kr/p/286dTon https://flic.kr/p/286dTbZ

With similar low profile elbows on the CPU/MoBo block, there is just enough space for the entire stack, if only just:

https://flic.kr/p/29t5rev

The space between the RAM heat spreaders and radiator frame is only about 8mm, so routing lines between them is impossible. The routing is hopefully illustrated in acceptable clarity with these photos:
https://flic.kr/p/N3SMKq
https://flic.kr/p/28kyKst
The pump is at factory specified location on the third 2,5" drive mount/GPU bay division wall. The pump feeds into the front GPU block port (the photo shows radiator, but I redid the order for better clearance.) The rear port on the GPU uses the SLI port splitting for the drain port and return line. The tube fits just between the radiator and the bottom edge as it enters the lower radiator port. The line from upper port passes all the way through the GPU bay and enters the CPU bay between the riser card and chassis. The line then runs all the way to top to prevent clash with the CPU radiator outlet and loops into the CPU block. The outlet wraps around the inlet port and into the radiator. Finally the radiator outlet is led back into pump inlet, bridging over the RAM heat spreaders.

https://flic.kr/p/27xMjJA
https://flic.kr/p/28VwaRv

These last photos hopefully helps understanding how the loop works. Also the drain plug is visible next to the power receptacle. 

https://flic.kr/p/28nHGjJ
The radiator stack *will* damage straight SATA plugs, so angled plugs are necessary. Quite tight cable management near the riser card is required in general.

The setup is nice and almost silent, in normal use the sound of air blowing through the case is the most noise. It's not even as fiddly to put together as I had feared.


----------



## Gdourado

For people that have either the rvz01, frz01 or rvz03, is there a big difference between running the case in horizontal orientation vs vertical?
In horizontal can the fans on the gpu side still pull air into the case?

Cheers 

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kokin

CompactComp said:


> Hello! It's my first post here. I bought my ML07b back in early 2015, and while a higher-end build, it was still quite unspectacular computeg with nothing really special. My initial specs were:
> CPU: i7 4790K
> MoBo: Asus Maximus VII Impact
> 2x8GB DDR3 @ 2100MHz
> GPU: Inno3D GTX970
> 512G Crucial SSD
> Stock cooling, Silverstone slim fan for CPU bay and two Akasa slim fans for GPU bay.
> 
> Since then the setup up has been updated a bit:
> 
> 512GB Crucial -> 2TB Crucial MX500 + Samsung 850 Evo 1TB + Samsung 960 Pro 512GB NVMe.
> 
> Inno3d GTX970 -> Zotac 1080Ti mini.
> 
> But most importantly, after suffering thermal shutdowns in warm weather, the stock cooling was swapped into a full custom water-cooling loop.
> 
> Water loop:
> Pump: Syscooling SC-P60 with integrated reservoir.
> Radiators: 120+240mm slim
> Fans 1x 120x25 SilentWings 3, 2x Akasa slim fans.
> Bitspower CPU block
> Barrow GPU block
> Tygon norprene tubing
> 
> The build was tricky, to say the least. I used a thick fan on the CPU bay fan/rad combo, with the fan sandwiched between the case cover and the fan. This way there's no chance of any wayward cables or tubes hitting the blades, and I can orient the radiator ports to face the cover. This way I can give most space for tube routing using low profile (banjo) fittings and regular elbows:
> https://flic.kr/p/286dTon https://flic.kr/p/286dTbZ
> 
> With similar low profile elbows on the CPU/MoBo block, there is just enough space for the entire stack, if only just:
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/29t5rev
> 
> The space between the RAM heat spreaders and radiator frame is only about 8mm, so routing lines between them is impossible. The routing is hopefully illustrated in acceptable clarity with these photos:
> https://flic.kr/p/N3SMKq
> https://flic.kr/p/28kyKst
> The pump is at factory specified location on the third 2,5" drive mount/GPU bay division wall. The pump feeds into the front GPU block port (the photo shows radiator, but I redid the order for better clearance.) The rear port on the GPU uses the SLI port splitting for the drain port and return line. The tube fits just between the radiator and the bottom edge as it enters the lower radiator port. The line from upper port passes all the way through the GPU bay and enters the CPU bay between the riser card and chassis. The line then runs all the way to top to prevent clash with the CPU radiator outlet and loops into the CPU block. The outlet wraps around the inlet port and into the radiator. Finally the radiator outlet is led back into pump inlet, bridging over the RAM heat spreaders.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/27xMjJA
> https://flic.kr/p/28VwaRv
> 
> These last photos hopefully helps understanding how the loop works. Also the drain plug is visible next to the power receptacle.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/28nHGjJ
> The radiator stack *will* damage straight SATA plugs, so angled plugs are necessary. Quite tight cable management near the riser card is required in general.
> 
> The setup is nice and almost silent, in normal use the sound of air blowing through the case is the most noise. It's not even as fiddly to put together as I had feared.


It's really impressive how you managed to fit everything inside, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Abula

Finally finished the build, this is by far the hardest build i have ever done, its really hard to plan and specially to build on such a small case, sadly its not really quiet enough for me on load, but it might be fine, once i load iracing/asseto corza/rfactor2 and test them will see.

CPU: Intel Core i7-8700K
Mobo: ASRock Fatal1ty Z370 Gaming-ITX/ac
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz
GPU: EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 DT
SSD: ADATA XPG SX8200
Case: Silverstone RVZ03
PSU: SilverStone SST-NJ450-SXL
Intake GPU Fans: 2x Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM
Intake CPU Fan: Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM
Heatsink: Noctua NH-L12S


----------



## max883

Modded my Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC With 120mm fans and used Kryonout paste. And i Used Conductonaut liquid metal on the CPU die. i7 4790K 4.0GHZ 1.045V. i sett the 3 noctua 120mm fans to run at 900.rpm Super quiet!! Cant hear if the pc is on or off


----------



## BabylonDown

max883 said:


> Modded my Asus GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC With 120mm fans and used Kryonout paste. And i Used Conductonaut liquid metal on the CPU die. i7 4790K 4.0GHZ 1.045V. i sett the 3 noctua 120mm fans to run at 900.rpm Super quiet!! Cant hear if the pc is on or off


What did you wrap the outside of the case with??


----------



## max883

I used a strong black tape


----------



## Cacapigeon

Hey guys, I am looking to upgrade my GPU.

Do you think the Gigabyte GeForce ® RTX 2080 will fit in the RVZ01?


----------



## Phil...

As a owner of a FTZ01 (same interior) who managed to cramp a Zotac 1070ti AMP EXTREME inside it, i say that RTX 2080 will fit, but not without some struggle.


----------



## the_names_james

Great thread; been reading it over the last couple of days and figured it was about time I shared my setup. 

CPU: Ryzen 5 2600 oc’d to 4ghz
Mobo: ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming-ITX/ac
Memory: 16GB G.Skill Flare X 3200mhz
GPU: ZOTAC 1070 TI Amp edition
Storage: 1TB Samsung 960 evo NVME + 2TB Samsung 860 pro
Case: Silverstone FTZ01
PSU: SilverStone SST-SX500-G 
GPU intake fans: 2x Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM
CPU intake fan: Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM
Case fan: Noctua NF-A8 PWM
Heatsink: Noctua NH-L9x65 SE

Cable management is a little messy but it gets the job done. CPU idles at around 30c, jumps to 70c when encoding via handbrake. GPU temps are very similar at idle/load. 

https://ibb.co/djR9qA
https://ibb.co/mz24OV


----------



## max883

Got the ASUS GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC to fit With 120mm fans in the case  Used Kryonout and temps never go over 55c With fans at 900.rpm super low noise


----------



## Fatalution

*RVZ03/01 best CPU cooler for i7 8700*

Hello,

Right know I have a Cryorig C1 sitting inside. The temps idle at 40 and can be seen as high as mid 80's (because the GPU is not blower style, nor I want the blower since it literally shakes my case).
Has anyone had an experience with better cooler in this case?


----------



## ZodiusInfuser

Hi All,

Over the last few months I've been building myself a new portable desktop in the ML08 case. I started this after finding a great priced M-ITX bundle on Ebay, containing an i7 7700, Asus Z170I Pro Gaming, 16GB Ballistic Elite RAM, 120GB Samsung M.2 SSD, and a Noctua NH-L9i cooler. Suspect the low price was due to an issue with the Mobo not remembering BIOS settings and the previous owner getting annoyed, but this was easily fixed by re-soldering the battery connector and applying some hot glue.

A few months on I have finally got all of the other components I wanted for the case, and have modded it to support a 3.5 HDD in one of the SSD spaces, and added an SD card reader on top. The PSU I'm using is a Corsair SF450 and the graphics card is a Gigabyte GTX 1060 I had in a previous system.









(HDD mounted using 3D printed parts. Had to drill extra holes in the case for mounting the right side, as well as the new 2x 2.5 bay. 2.5 HDD was just used in this shot for sizing)

















(Modded the card reader to connect to the internal USB 2.0 header, and gave it a nice 3D printed enclosure. Also comes with a USB port that I use for my wireless keyboard dongle)

Now it is built and I am doing testing, I am noticing that the temperatures are quite high (getting 80c on both the CPU and GPU). I did my research when getting this case, so am not surprised by this, however as I have been modding it anyway I would like to see how much things can be improved by. On the GPU side I've got 3x 80mm slim fans on order to do the top exhaust mod I have seen a lot of members on here do, but on the CPU side I am unsure what's the best direction to go in.

As I already have an NH-L9i are there any mods that can be done to it to improve matters, or would it be better to just get a new cooler and try and sell it to get some of the cost back?

On the modding side I did a quick 3D print of a fan duct and can definitely feel it pulling air in from the side of the case (even with dust filter on) versus without, but I haven't done any systematic tests on temps/noise yet.









A few options I can think of to try are:
- Try the current fan as an exhaust with the duct on
- Try a 92x25mm fan as both inlet and exhaust with and without a resized shroud
- Try a 120x25mm fan as both inlet and exhaust with a size adapter
Has anyone done these tests before? Switching to a 25mm thick fan seems like something someone would have tried but I can't find any evidence online of it.

On the new cooler side, I have read that the Big Shuriken 2 Rev.B + Noctua A12x15 offers the best performance vs noise. Is this still true or are there new options now? Also, you may notice in the above picture that the RAM goes right up to the height of the L9i, which may restrict what cooler options I have available to me.

Really interested to hear your thoughts on this!


----------



## the_names_james

Just a quick FYI- Silverstone list the max cpu cooler height inside the FTZ01 as 83mm; this is slightly off in my experience as I installed a Noctua L12S (70mm) tonight and I’m still able to use the NF-A12x15 I had fitted to the vent above the cpu. Granted the clearance is marginal but the lid comfortably slides back into place with a combined height of 85mm over the cpu. Temps haven’t hit 80c after an hour of maximum heat prime95 tests. R7 2700 oc’d to [email protected]


----------



## BabylonDown

Does anyone worry about VRM temps in the XXZ01 with an AIO when there is no direct air over them or am I being paranoid?

Anyone running some 40mm fans just in front of the motherboard IO plate blowing towards to mobo and PSU?


----------



## SilverStone

In the XXZ01 cases, if you have an AIO radiator and fan mounted on the side panel directly above the CPU area, there should already be plenty of airflow over the VRM. You shouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## ALEXMARZ850

So I covered the top of my case with blue painters tape then traced the pattern on to it using the other panel. Then I used a dremel to cut a similar style shape out. It looked nice but not as nice as having it laser cut. I wanted more airflow so I just cut out three squares on the top of my case. It'd be too expensive to have it laser cut.


----------



## jirachijirachi

Comparing between ML08 and Node 202, it seems that ML08 has better thermal. Is there any reason why despite the similar layout while Node 202 could accommodate 2 extra fans for the GPU? I am deciding between these two cases for a Ryzen 1600 + RX580 Nitro+ build and would wish to get the best thermal.


----------



## e214vall

*SilverStone RVZ01B watercooling*

Hi all,
I recently finished my gaming rig inside a SilverStone RVZ01B and I want to watercool it (don't ask why, I know the case is not meant for it but I just want to do it).

Goals: No case mods and a custom water loop for both CPU and GPU.

I am asking here mainly for the experience of more advanced users. The problem (or I should better say, the first problem) I am facing is that there are no reservoirs for such a small case. Silverstone recommends this one: https://shop.bitspower.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=3584 but I can't purchase it in my country and it costs about 500$ from Amazon, so it is a no. I myself found this one that could possibly fit: http://www.barrowch.com/index.php/article/280.html but I can't find a retailer either. This one from swiftech is too large (I made my measurements): http://www.swiftech.com/mcresmicrorev2reservoir.aspx. 
So if I am not missing a product that will save the day I will have to go with a loop without a reservoir. There are a couple work arounds I know of (that will be a pain to bleed of course). Firstly I could use a T-Joint with a tube and a cap that will act as a small reservoir. Secondly, I could use a radiator with three holes, a cap and possibly a tube that could act simillarly. Lastly I could try building a reservoir myself (worse option)? I want to know if there is an alternative I am missing or else if you guys have any advise to offer concerning the DIY methods I am describing above.

Space A: above the PSU, can hold a reservoir, dimensions: 2,8cm*10,1cm(can be very easily extendend to 14cm with some flattening)*11,6cm (H*W*D).
Space B: between the PSU and the bracket that suports the GPU, can hold a pump or a pump+reservoir combo, dimensions: 10,1cm*14cm*5,4cm (H*W*D).
Space for the necessay cabling has been accounted where necessary.

https://imgur.com/a/0JVtHxr

The drawings at the above image are approximate to give you the general idea.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ausf

jirachijirachi said:


> Is there any reason why despite the similar layout while Node 202 could accommodate 2 extra fans for the GPU?


Silverstone chose drive space, slim optical, and 2.5" drives by default, although you can fit 3.5" drives if you remove the default drive bays. Fractal chose fans. You decide which is more important.


----------



## Erpi

Cross posting from reddit/intel:

I've recently finished my 9900k mini ITX build and wanted to share the results for anyone intrested.I'm using the same PC case as I did with my previous build which was an i5 4460 and GTX 970 (upgraded to 1080Ti a year ago).



Running 5Ghz on all cores and AVX offset at 0.

Voltage is set to 1.248V and has been running stable for weeks now.

Cinebench score: https://imgur.com/a/GqngfsS

Max temp under full synthetic loads during stress tests is around 92 C at normal ambient temps.

PC specs are as follows:

- CPU: i9 9900k @ 5Ghz all core AVX 0 running on 1.248V stable

- CPU cooler: Cryorig C1 and replaced the fan with a Noctua NF-f12 industrialppc-3000 PWM

- RAM: g.skill F4-3200C14D-32GVR 32GB @ 3600Mhz CL15

- Mobo: Asrock Z390 phantom gaming mini itx

- PSU: Corsair SF600 platinum

- GPU: 1080 Ti with EVGA water cooling

- SSD 1: Intel optane 900p 280 GB

- SSD 2: Samsung 860 EVO 1TB

- PC case: Silverstone Raven RVZ01

- PC case fans: Total 8 additional Noctua fans set to silent speeds



The reason why I have a mini ITX and this case in particular is because I travel >260 days per year and need to be able to bring my PC with me (see pics in the link below).



Link to pics of my build: https://imgur.com/a/dcvhKu2

Someone asked how it's possible that my PC isn't thermally throtteling.

As you can see in the pics the PC is a modded version of the RVZ01. I've added my fans and removed some flow restrictions.

Also, I changed my 1080Ti FE cooler to the EVGA hybrid kit and have the radiator fan (changed to Noctua PWM fan) blowing OUT.

This isn't optimal for cooling the GPU, but it keeps the heat out of my case and the GPU temps are still very good.

Another reason is that people are underestimating air cooling and the power of a 3000 RPM Noctua fan 



One more thing: My PC case has some damage due to work related travels to Israel where their airport security decided that my PC was too high of a security risk and had it sent on a different plane with the rest of the suitcases. This is why it's missing the top and bottom plates.



Link to pics of my BIOS settings: https://imgur.com/a/Q7JaBt6

Hope this answers the question someone had about why I have a MP ratio of 10.01x in Cinebench.



Feel free to ask if anyone wants more info.



This post was brought to you by Noctua


----------



## AirWitch

Opps. No deletes allowed?


----------



## AirWitch

ZodiusInfuser said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Over the last few months I've been building myself a new portable desktop in the ML08 case. I started this after finding a great priced M-ITX bundle on Ebay, containing an i7 7700, Asus Z170I Pro Gaming, 16GB Ballistic Elite RAM, 120GB Samsung M.2 SSD, and a Noctua NH-L9i cooler. Suspect the low price was due to an issue with the Mobo not remembering BIOS settings and the previous owner getting annoyed, but this was easily fixed by re-soldering the battery connector and applying some hot glue.
> 
> A few months on I have finally got all of the other components I wanted for the case, and have modded it to support a 3.5 HDD in one of the SSD spaces, and added an SD card reader on top. The PSU I'm using is a Corsair SF450 and the graphics card is a Gigabyte GTX 1060 I had in a previous system.
> 
> (HDD mounted using 3D printed parts. Had to drill extra holes in the case for mounting the right side, as well as the new 2x 2.5 bay. 2.5 HDD was just used in this shot for sizing)
> 
> (Modded the card reader to connect to the internal USB 2.0 header, and gave it a nice 3D printed enclosure. Also comes with a USB port that I use for my wireless keyboard dongle)
> 
> Now it is built and I am doing testing, I am noticing that the temperatures are quite high (getting 80c on both the CPU and GPU). I did my research when getting this case, so am not surprised by this, however as I have been modding it anyway I would like to see how much things can be improved by. On the GPU side I've got 3x 80mm slim fans on order to do the top exhaust mod I have seen a lot of members on here do, but on the CPU side I am unsure what's the best direction to go in.
> 
> As I already have an NH-L9i are there any mods that can be done to it to improve matters, or would it be better to just get a new cooler and try and sell it to get some of the cost back?
> 
> On the modding side I did a quick 3D print of a fan duct and can definitely feel it pulling air in from the side of the case (even with dust filter on) versus without, but I haven't done any systematic tests on temps/noise yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really interested to hear your thoughts on this!


Awesome! Your 3d printed CPU duct is exactly what that case needs! Would you be willing to share the file? :specool:


----------



## Diizzel

Old Node 202 owner here to join your club! I'm really here just for saying that I love this RVZ03. It keeps my PC so much cooler AND quieter than my node 202 did because this thing can accomodate much bigger cooler than my node's Cryorig C7. I managed to get Noctua NH-l12 and just removed the bigger fan from the top of the heatsink and then replaced cases own fan wit noctua a12x15. It's actually impressing how silent this thing can stay with Ryzen 1600 stock clocks!

Here's my build if someone is intrested! https://pcpartpicker.com/b/rhLJ7P


----------



## bills889

Hi guys, I need help! I have an rvz03 with a gtx 1060. I picked up a sweet deal on an RX 590 sapphire. I checked the measurements and it should fit no problems.

After removing my gtx, I slotted the 590 into the GPU bracket/holder. The bracket lined up fine but the 590 pcie connector won't reach the risers connection! What have I done wrong here or will this card just not fit? Is there a way to adjust the pcie connector on the riser so it's higher up for me to connect the 590?


----------



## AirWitch

*AirWitch*



bills889 said:


> Hi guys, I need help! I have an rvz03 with a gtx 1060. I picked up a sweet deal on an RX 590 sapphire. I checked the measurements and it should fit no problems.
> 
> After removing my gtx, I slotted the 590 into the GPU bracket/holder. The bracket lined up fine but the 590 pcie connector won't reach the risers connection! What have I done wrong here or will this card just not fit? Is there a way to adjust the pcie connector on the riser so it's higher up for me to connect the 590?


The easiest fix is to buy a flexible riser. That's what I'm planning on doing.  
https://www.amazon.com/EZDIY-FAB-Express-PCIe3-0-Flexible-Extension/dp/B01CEKN5VO


----------



## bills889

AirWitch said:


> bills889 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I need help! I have an rvz03 with a gtx 1060. I picked up a sweet deal on an RX 590 sapphire. I checked the measurements and it should fit no problems.
> 
> After removing my gtx, I slotted the 590 into the GPU bracket/holder. The bracket lined up fine but the 590 pcie connector won't reach the risers connection! What have I done wrong here or will this card just not fit? Is there a way to adjust the pcie connector on the riser so it's higher up for me to connect the 590?
> 
> 
> 
> The easiest fix is to buy a flexible riser. That's what I'm planning on doing. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> https://www.amazon.com/EZDIY-FAB-Express-PCIe3-0-Flexible-Extension/dp/B01CEKN5VO
Click to expand...


Hi all, the first responder was right lmao the pcie connector got stuck to the 1060. Once I removed it and put it back on the gpu holder the 590 fit perfectly. The nitro card was big but it fit snuggly in the rvz03. With a slight under volt temps are better than the 1060.


----------



## hobx

*Turing and RVZ01*

Hey folks, I recently upgraded my graphics card to a 2070 Super. I’ve later discovered that Turing has issues with riser cards. Anyone using an RTX model? How has it been? I have the original RVZ01


----------



## lowmotion

Issues with riser cards?


----------



## d g

Hey guys,

firstly great forum, it was extremely helpful when building my ML-08B build and the creativity here is amazing.

have any of you had any luck replacing the GPU Riser cards? mine had a mishap during the last cleaning and silverstones response to how can i buy a replacement was we have no office in australia. 
most of the cards i can find online are right angle connectors or cables.

while the gpu (rX480) still works , its very precise on its placement otherwise it wont initialize past the windows login. 

any tips to the right direction would be very helpful.


----------



## bidomo

lowmotion said:


> Issues with riser cards?


I wanted to ask this to x570 owners, I have a Fatal1ty AB350 itx/ac, everything works perfectly with both riser cards




d g said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> firstly great forum, it was extremely helpful when building my ML-08B build and the creativity here is amazing.
> 
> have any of you had any luck replacing the GPU Riser cards? mine had a mishap during the last cleaning and silverstones response to how can i buy a replacement was we have no office in australia.
> most of the cards i can find online are right angle connectors or cables.
> 
> while the gpu (rX480) still works , its very precise on its placement otherwise it wont initialize past the windows login.
> 
> any tips to the right direction would be very helpful.


Sounds like you're gonna have to order from the US


----------



## jeff1101

*Re:*



bidomo said:


> I wanted to ask this to x570 owners, I have a Fatal1ty AB350 itx/ac, everything works perfectly with both riser cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you're gonna have to order from the US


You can order directly from Silverstone Taiwan. At least that's what I did when I melted the pins on my riser card. You can contact Laney Huang. Her email is [email protected].

I'm from the Philippines and Taiwan was a heck of a lot closer to my country than the US. Seeing as your from Australia, I think you would agree. It still took a month for it to arrive though as they had to wait for the item to get back in stock.


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Right , will post up some pictures and thread to messy build log but here's what happens when your wife changes the living room and your ATX case no longer fits in/inside the ikea hemnes desk cupboard..... You fit the ATX board in an ITX CASE!

Silverstone Tek thankfully heard my cries and mad plans and sent myself their RVZ03 case ( unfortunately black but was meant to be white), SX700-G as i had a huge 850w Bequiet Pro 11 coming in at 150x 190mm .

Aorus X470 Gaming 7 and RTX 2080 was sponsored a while ago from Gigabyte but might get a refresh .



























^^^not a lot of space for either Silverstones slim 240mm CLC or XSPC 20mm XT range 

Side panel will go plexi but will cut out a mesh grill for the GPU


----------



## orbitalwalsh

3x 92mm fans will sit at the bottom .

build log here

to solve the gap issue quickly. Modders mesh will fill the gap between front fascia and side panel with getting ahold of another top/bottom panel and trimming down and attaching to current to extend its length 

















will have to get onto 3d printing new ones


----------



## chessmyantidrug

I ordered an FTZ01-E the other day. I'm finally moving on from my X58 system. Newegg had the i9-9900KF on sale for $419.99 and I decided to take the bait. I know rumors say prices may drop when the i9-9900KS comes out, but I won't be missing much performance wise. I should have all of the following Tuesday:



 i9-9900KF
 Scythe Big Shuriken 3
 ASRock Z390 Phantom Gaming ITX
 2x8 GB Crucial Ballistix DDR4 3200
 Samsung 970 EVO 500 GB
 SilverStone FTZ01-E
 SeaSonic FOCUS SGX 650W

I'm salvaging the GPU and SSDs from my current build and using a 2TB FireCuda to replace the 3TB P300. I'll eventually replace those SSDs with larger ones, maybe around Black Friday. I won the FireCuda from a streamer on Twitch a little over a year ago and finally have a reason to use it.

Are the stock fans included with the FTZ01-E adequate for my components? I've been looking to buy some NF-A12x25 PWM fans but they're out of stock everywhere in the US. I plan on running my CPU at the lowest voltage possible to minimize heat. It's going to take some tweaking, but that's half the fun of a new build. I might even look to fit water cooling into this build at some point.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

For the last few weeks, the Big Shuriken 3 wasn't giving me the temperatures I expected and it had been bugging me. Last night I reseated the heatsink and temperatures are finally within expectations. I was getting temperatures into the 90's while gaming before, but now temperatures spike in the low 80's. I was seriously considering getting a different case, like the Lian Li TU150, that can utilize a larger cooler or switching to Zen 2.

My only actual gripe with the FTZ01-E is the cutout above the CPU cooler doesn't line up perfectly. It would have been nice if the fans that came with the case were PWM. Overall, I am very pleased.


----------



## hobx

hobx said:


> Hey folks, I recently upgraded my graphics card to a 2070 Super. I’ve later discovered that Turing has issues with riser cards. Anyone using an RTX model? How has it been? I have the original RVZ01



For those interested. I've been running the card for a few months now with no issues. I'm very relieved.


Going to do an upgrade soon. I'm currently running an I5-8400 and I want to upgrade to another couple of cores. I've actually been using the stock cooler up to now fairly happily, but the I7 9700 obviously won't take that. So I think I'm going with the big Shruiken. My question is, do you keep the 15mm fan above the big shruiken, or vent straight out?


----------



## mardon

Hello all. Returning to this thread after a while! It's time for my trusty 3770k rig to receive a rather large upgrade. I'm going 8700k and a 2070 Super (16GB 3200RAM). 
The i7 is already de-lidded and lapped and will be sitting under a H55 cooler, liquid metal TIM and i'm going to swap the fan out with a Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM, Premium Quiet Slim Fan. My question is.. it this combo of cooling still the best choice or are there better options out there? Has anyone hit 5ghz @ 1.3v without overheating?

Failing the above i'm tempted to build in a Phanteks evolv shift and a much beefier single fan AIO.


----------



## hobx

mardon said:


> Hello all. Returning to this thread after a while! It's time for my trusty 3770k rig to receive a rather large upgrade. I'm going 8700k and a 2070 Super (16GB 3200RAM).
> The i7 is already de-lidded and lapped and will be sitting under a H55 cooler, liquid metal TIM and i'm going to swap the fan out with a Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM, Premium Quiet Slim Fan. My question is.. it this combo of cooling still the best choice or are there better options out there? Has anyone hit 5ghz @ 1.3v without overheating?
> 
> Failing the above i'm tempted to build in a Phanteks evolv shift and a much beefier single fan AIO.



Hmm I was going to go with the Big Shruiken 3 for my 9700k. But you're tempting me with the H55 now. Looks like its difficult to fit in though?


----------



## mardon

I've had one in my build since 2014. Once you get the orientation right it's fine.
Got a new addition a 120mm external USB powered fan for some push pull. I'll post pics one I put it all together tonight. 

Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## mardon

Here's some updated pics of the build.
Not the neatest thing you'll ever see at the back but with how my PC fits on the floor it's hidden and sucks in lots of cold air.

8700k runs at 5ghz around 60C in games. high 80's in intel Burn test. That is delidded and lapped. Just swapped it out for a 9700k (for £30) so will report back how that does. Hopefully it needs less that 1.345v to high 5ghz like the 8700k did.


----------



## hobx

Went for the big Shuriken 3 in the end.



My question is about the case fan placement above the Shuriken. I didn't think I would have room but it turns out there is, albeit 1 or so MM. So should I put the case fan above it?



Venting or intake? If its intakeing its going to be blowing straight down on a fan that's venting? So seems to make more sense to vent?

Edit: Settled on having the 15mm in the case with an intake layout. Have to set the fan curve a little more aggressive that I would like as its noisy, but going up to 80% keeps the temperature at 70c maximum.


----------



## OGdrifter

RVZ03/2080ti/3600/280mmradX4fans/ddcpump/750sfxPSU build thread https://www.overclock.net/#/topics/1739424


----------



## kgtuning

I can’t seem to find a picture online anywhere of a ml08 or rvz02 without the front plastic panel on. Does anyone have a picture that they could post? Please and thank you.


----------



## Rikardo

I ordered recently ML08 to use as case for my file server. Not going to use a GPU so there should be room to mount 2 3,5" HDD and one 2,5" SSD, right? I would propably still have to do some modding to the case...

Edit: Yes, you can fit those. Had just to go back enough in this thread 


ravenrvz01 said:


> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, just sharing my modded RVZ02. I needed to break some, drill a few and do a bit of bending to fit 2 3.5 HDD'S. I left one enclosure alsp for my SSD. Now it works like how i wanted it to be ???


----------



## chessmyantidrug

hobx said:


> Went for the big Shuriken 3 in the end.
> 
> My question is about the case fan placement above the Shuriken. I didn't think I would have room but it turns out there is, albeit 1 or so MM. So should I put the case fan above it?
> 
> Venting or intake? If its intakeing its going to be blowing straight down on a fan that's venting? So seems to make more sense to vent?
> 
> Edit: Settled on having the 15mm in the case with an intake layout. Have to set the fan curve a little more aggressive that I would like as its noisy, but going up to 80% keeps the temperature at 70c maximum.


I replaced the stock Scythe fan with a Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM. There's no case fan above the motherboard. I have two intake fans for my RTX 2070S, be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM high speed fans. I have those spinning a bit more aggressively to help keep the GPU cool because the GPU fans get much, MUCH louder. My temperatures probably aren't the best, but they're never a problem and my system is fairly quiet.


----------



## ascii80

hello boys
i need to help
i build a pc with the rvzo1-e case
i need help for the heatsink of the cpu..i see the rainjintek pallas 140
is ti good ? is it problme with this case ?

kind regards


----------



## chessmyantidrug

ascii80 said:


> hello boys
> i need to help
> i build a pc with the rvzo1-e case
> i need help for the heatsink of the cpu..i see the rainjintek pallas 140
> is ti good ? is it problme with this case ?
> 
> kind regards


Depends on the CPU, but I recommend the Scythe Big Shuriken 3. It's short enough to allow you to put a 120x25mm fan on top. One of the best air coolers you can use in this case.


----------



## jseenthefuture

*New Ml08 Owner*

Hello people, 

Over the past month I've read through A LOT of this thread, but honestly not all of it, as it spans years.

I just bought a ML08 (used), my ITX mobo will be here soon. So I'm about to build!!

First I will build in it, test, and find the areas that need to be adjusted. (this thread has provided me with a lot of information regrading typical areas of interest). 

My setup, 
R5 1600 with Wraith spire (i'll be taking the shroud off)
ASRock Fatality B450 gaming itx/AC 
GTX 1080 FTW


The main modification I'm anticipating is:
- GPU exhaust. I'll be following the "typical" route by drilling holes in the top of the case for GPU exhaust. ​Some have shown this helps with temps overall, and some still have CPU cooling issues. So I'm thinking of making a modification to the CPU section as well, contingent on CPU temps still being high.

Optional Modifications to CPU compartment:



120mm CPU intake. Either mount it outside the case, or remove the CPU fan, and mount the 120mm fan on the case
CPU exhaust. Drilling a similar hole to the GPU exhaust at the bottom of the case. This would allow the CPU to intake, and this fan to pull the air out.
CPU fan exhaust. I have seen on a reddit post where the CPU fan was flipped, acting as an exhaust with great results.


Any Suggestions, or experience with any of the optional modifications would be greatly appreciated. Are these modifications just completely out of the realm of feasibility, practicality or just plain wrong to do?


----------



## jseenthefuture

How did this work out for you? I bought a used ML08, and tried the EZDIY riser card, and the PCIe connectors really don't fit through the hole. The PCIe female also sits on top of the opening, and my GPU can't slot fully into the case.


----------



## ssmuu

Hello! This is my first post in this forum. I was reading a lot from this thread and helped me so much and thank you for that. I have a RVZ03 about 3 years and I like this case very much. I am trying to improve air flow of the case by adding fans to the bottom where my graphics card is located. My question is how do I remove top and bottom plactic parts? I see the parts that connects the parts to the chasis but I cant see any screws and I didnt want to force this parts cause I am afraid of breaking this plastic parts.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## hobx

Hey folks! Sad to see that this thread is pretty quiet these days. I’m still rocking my RVZ01. She’s looking a but dinged by this point, and I have been covetously eying up the NZXT H1, but for now I’m sticking with it.

Just wondering if anyone was considering the 3080 Founders edition. I think there will be two problems, the back fan would be expelling hot air directly against the mounting bracket for the gpu, and I don’t think there is going to be clearance for the 8 - 12 pin adaptor on the side. Any thoughts?

Currently trying to resist blowing £950 for an H1 and 3080 😂


----------



## Camm

Well this thread might be dead, but I'm going to do my best to see if this case has any life for a high end build left in it in 2021.

FTZ01 on the way, have a G11310650-RT upgrade kit to give USB-C on the front as a nod to modernisation as the base, and a bluray drive for 'why not'.

Trying to gauge if I can fit a Asus X570 Crosshair Impact VIII without impacting GPU intake fan placement (DTX, only one person in this thread seems to have done it, but his pictures didn't have GPU fans mounted so can't quite tell). Otherwise likely a ASUS X570-I.

2 x Noctua NF-A12x15 fans to serve as GPU fan intakes. Pretty sure I can fit a 6900 XT into this, but a 6800 would fit nicer (2.5 slots vs 2 slots). Getting a reference card will be difficult considering the aftermarket AIB cards coming out but AMD apparently is still making them so will see.

And lastly, looking to try and use ID-COOLING's IS-60 EVO CPU cooler in likely a stack cooled situation with fans exhausting upwards (going against the positive pressure case mantra, but I can fit either 3x15mm fans, or 1x 92mmx15mm fan and 1x120mmx25mm with this cooler exhausting out and I think the stack effect might be useful here). Not sure about sandwiching two 120mmx15mm fans with 7mm clearance between the heatsink fan and exhaust fan between the two though.


----------



## Shojikitsune

Hello, everyone.

I just finished my first SFF build in the Raven RVZ-02 case!

Ryzen 7 3700X under Silverstone KR-01 (replaced recently by Scythe Shuriken 2)
Gigabyte AB350N-Gaming Wifi motherboard
16 GB oloY 3600 mhz ram
WD Blue 2 tb HDD
WD Red 500GB M.2 SSD
Panasonic/Matsushita slim slot-load bluray drive
XFX Thicc 3 Pro RX 5600 XT
Fractal Design Ion 650w PSU

The only 'overclock' is that the RAM is running XMP1 profile at 3600 mhz

Photos taken in bad light with Samsung Galaxy 8.

Some errors the astute may notice. Yes, I somehow plugged the pc speaker into the RGB header. This has been fixed. Cable management is crap. This has not been fixed, or helped by the replacement cooler. 

Sadly, about three days ago, my just over a year old 5600 XT began displaying a new feature. When installed and powered on, it sends a long and 2 short beeps to the pc speaker instead of an image to the monitor. I am currently running on an old, rescued, ex-mining RX 580 instead, as being able to see what I type is infinitely preferable to seeing nothing. This is intermittent but the frequency was pretty bad, a daily or twice day occurrence. One theory is that the card isn't bad, just heavy enough to flex or shift the riser somehow. Any ideas?

Also included in photos - US size 12 sneakers, an under-desk printer stand turned workbench and a cheap nylon-string acoustic guitar used for lockdown-enforced lessons.


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Hello guys, I'm about to go crazy, I have an rvz02, an a320i-k and I bought a ryzen 9 3900x, two memories team group t-force vulcan "low profile", I would like to build this set on the rvz02, which cooler would you recommend for this setup?
Is there a watercooler aio, which I can use screwed into the case cover, without having to cut it


----------



## Shojikitsune

LeandroJVarini said:


> Hello guys, I'm about to go crazy, I have an rvz02, an a320i-k and I bought a ryzen 9 3900x, two memories team group t-force vulcan "low profile", I would like to build this set on the rvz02, which cooler would you recommend for this setup?
> Is there a watercooler aio, which I can use screwed into the case cover, without having to cut it


Nope, no AIO coolers will fit without heavy modding. Low profile air coolers are the best bet here.

I have successfully used the AMD Wraith Stealth (on a Ryzen 3 1200), Silverstone KR01 and the Scythe Shuriken 2 B in the RVZ02. The Scythe Big Shuriken 3 and the Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 (though Noctua advises not to) and NH-L9x65 should fit. Silverstone says that 68mm is the max height, but that extra mm can be managed to around 69mm.

Your A320 motherboard's a power mismatch with a 3900X too, but there are worse ideas out there. Check with the manufacturer for BIOS updates, as many 300 series boards need an update for the 3000 series chips.

The 3900X does not have onboard graphics, and I didn't see a GPU listed in your build. It is a bad time to buy, but you will need one to get video out.


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Thank you so much for that I love the people who frequent the oc.net always helpful, even though I have very bad English!

I thought about the AIO WC, as I saw a model from aseteck for sale in an online store in my country that used a 92mm radiator specially developed for Dan A4.

About the motherboard, it already has the BIOS for the 3000 series, regarding the power issue, it won't be used to the extreme, I probably won't even use its turbo mode, I bought the same as an opportunity. And I found it on a personal Russian website using the 5900x with a biosmod on this same motherboard.

I found raijintek pallas online, at a great price, I'm thinking of buying it, it has exactly 68mm in height, noctua in my country is extremely expensive with the price of a noctua buy 3~4 big shuriken 3 to get an idea of the price! or I'll buy a big shuriken 3, my biggest fear is precisely the issue of the memory incompatibility with the cooler because the normal vulcans are 37mm high.

About the video card I have a 1050ti low profile that I used on a pc only for emulators (I'm away from desktop for years, I was using only laptop), in my country the madness of crypto caused prices to rise up to 15 times above from the average of boards like rtx 3060, 3070 and 3080, I would buy a 3080 but with this high I will buy a 3060ti or 3070, I have an sf450 installed on the rvz02 but I have a sf600 saved for another project that I can use instead.


----------



## Shojikitsune

LeandroJVarini said:


> Thank you so much for that I love the people who frequent the oc.net always helpful, even though I have very bad English!
> 
> I thought about the AIO WC, as I saw a model from aseteck for sale in an online store in my country that used a 92mm radiator specially developed for Dan A4.
> 
> About the motherboard, it already has the BIOS for the 3000 series, regarding the power issue, it won't be used to the extreme, I probably won't even use its turbo mode, I bought the same as an opportunity. And I found it on a personal Russian website using the 5900x with a biosmod on this same motherboard.
> 
> I found raijintek pallas online, at a great price, I'm thinking of buying it, it has exactly 68mm in height, noctua in my country is extremely expensive with the price of a noctua buy 3~4 big shuriken 3 to get an idea of the price! or I'll buy a big shuriken 3, my biggest fear is precisely the issue of the memory incompatibility with the cooler because the normal vulcans are 37mm high.
> 
> About the video card I have a 1050ti low profile that I used on a pc only for emulators (I'm away from desktop for years, I was using only laptop), in my country the madness of crypto caused prices to rise up to 15 times above from the average of boards like rtx 3060, 3070 and 3080, I would buy a 3080 but with this high I will buy a 3060ti or 3070, I have an sf450 installed on the rvz02 but I have a sf600 saved for another project that I can use instead.


The Asetek 645LC and earlier 545LC use 40mm thick radiators and a 15mm fan for 55mm of clearance before factoring in the height of the water block, the 90 degree fittings and the tubing, as well as the awkwardness of trying to mount it to the side of the case and manage the tubing when putting the side panel back on. They are marvelous coolers, but fitting one would be a nightmare. The Rajintek Pallas should fit. A Big Shuriken 3 can be installed to overhang the ram OR overhang the VRM heat sink and don't overlook it's smaller cousin the Shuriken 2. 

My suggestion given the availability you mention is to try the Pallas, and if it works then you are set. Then come back and tell us how good or bad it was.


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Really AIO watercooler would be very tricky to put it in there and smash the case side over it.

It's set I'll buy the pallas, and I'll give you feedback here, I hope everything works out at the end of this story!


----------

